# FEBRUARY HEARTS Due in February 2015 , open group all welcome!



## RaspberryK

*Our Stats*
Total Babies Due &#8211; 106 :baby:
Twins - 3 sets :oneofeach: 
Boys - 26 :blue:
Girls - 23 :pink:
Team Yellow - 57 :yellow:
Angels &#8211; 17:angel:



Early arrivals! 

8th December 

savvysaver :twingirls: 


13th January

ttc126 - :blue: Jude, 6lbs 11oz, 18.75 inch, 37+2, edd 1st Feb

17th January
Izzie74 - :pink: Emily 7lb6oz


29th January

MellyH - :oneofeach: Clara Joy, 6lb, 18 inches long and Hugo David, 6lb, 18.5 inches long, 36+2 weeks, edd 24th Feb 


31st January

RaspberryK - :pink: Amy Rose, 7lb 13oz, 39+1, edd 6th Feb
Wnt2beAMom - :blue: edd 4th Feb



February

9th February 
jmandrews- :blue: Brecken Lynn, 6lbs 6oz, 19 3/4in, edd 21st Feb 

19th February
bumblebeexo- :pink: Isabella, 7lb 7oz, 39+2, Edd 24th Feb
2nd time :pink: Amelia Luciana, 7lb 2oz, edd 8th Feb
MrsTM1 - :blue: Eli Gabriel, 8:05 pm, 7lb 3oz, edd 24th Feb

20th February
Feronia - :blue: Oberon, 8 lbs 1 oz, 21 inches, Edd 18th Feb

23rd February 
British Mummy - :blue: Lucas James, 9lb, Edd 10th Feb

24th February
christina1612 - pink: Holly-Marie, elective c section at 10.34am weighing 6lbs 14oz, edd 27th Feb

3rd March
mammy2oaklen - :blue: Boden,13.54, 9lb6oz, edd 20th Feb

End of January 
Happy happy


1st February
maisie78 :blue:
Mommy2missR :blue:
xxshellsxx :twinboys:

2nd February
JACKDOLL 
Luminescent

3rd February
Blondish_keg
imphope :blue:
Jbaby90
kell 
Leamarasmall

4th February
Ginger1
Leesy 

5th February
bridgetboo62 :pink:
Genevevex :pink:
Longing2bAMum 
Lucy_2010 
soon2bmumof3x
xsugarplumx 

6th February 
KelseyK
Layka 
MIN2014
MrsPoodle :pink: 
ZombieKitten :yellow:

7th February 
Tabatha415
tryinNHouston 

8th February 
MorghanW 
readynwilling :blue:

9th February
dcm_mw12 :pink:
elly460

10th February
franny2402
ShamzLovesKai :blue:

11th February 
Gesshoku 
ducky1502 
laura109 :pink: 

12th February
Angel1990x :pink:
cckarting 
Platinumvague :yellow:
swanxxsong :blue:

13th February
EMYJC :blue:
MissEyre :pink: 
HopefulMommy9 
pinkhippo 
Shey :pink: 

14th February
AliciaX
Bubbylove
emily3399 
MrsLemon :blue:
Shakeitout 

15th February 
Gdef :pink:
MissSazra 
xxyjadexx :pink:


16th February
jessica716 
supersherwolf :blue:

17th February
Angelbaby_01 
berticles21
bubbamadness :blue:
MilosMommy7 
SurpriseBub :pink:

18th February
Mattsgirl :pink:
Mannaa :blue:
QuintinsMommy 

19th February
Anana
Aniri83
Katy78 :blue:
kikimama :pink:

20th February
darkriver 
lynnikins
Mumofboys87 :pink:

21st February
DoubleLines 
huckleberrry :yellow: 
michaelap
Monzter79 :blue:
NickieMcG :blue:

22nd February
crysshae
crysttal 
MiniBump :pink:

23rd February
bounceyboo :yellow:
Mezzanotte 
Mom2Chloe :blue:
Pens :pink:

24th February

Krohrer90 
Megamegan :blue:


25th February 
StefNJunk :blue:

26th February 


27th February
smawfl :yellow:
sweetcee 


28th February
Captain :pink:
River54 :blue:

March 1st
chimama 

:angel: Angel Babies :angel:
Slowloris , babyfeva , SpudsMama , detterose , eme , Camichelle , misspriss , KatieSweet, Hatethewait85, confuzion, laurac1988, smallbliss, nicole6212, staycb01, Lora 123, suffolkmum,kittykat7210

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:​

Confuzion has made us an image, just remove the 2 * when adding to your signature 
[*url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2182829-february-hearts-due-february-2015-open-group-all-welcome.html][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/xkMrb7s.gif[/IMG][/url]*

Facebook group - If anyone wants to join our facebook group (currently secret group) please add me Katie Digby https://www.facebook.com/RaspberryKitty and message me so I know who you are! Alternatively contact Lynnikins.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm Katie 27 in July and have a toddler who will be 3 in September. Married to my husband for 5 years in June and together 10 years. 
I had a missed miscarriage in February which was due in September and I am pregnant again in my 2nd cycle. 

Feel free to make name suggestions for the group. 
Xx


----------



## lora123

Hi. I'm Laura, 25 years old. Just found out I'm expecting. Estimated due date 6th Feb 2015 :baby::happydance:


----------



## tryinNHouston

Hello. I'm Shay. I just got my bfp yesterday. I had a miscarriage in June of last year. I pray this one sticks. Estimated due date is Feb. 7


----------



## RaspberryK

Hello! Hopefully we will get a few more as people start to find out. 
Were you trying long laura? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

tryinNHouston said:


> Hello. I'm Shay. I just got my bfp yesterday. I had a miscarriage in June of last year. I pray this one sticks. Estimated due date is Feb. 7

I hope so too!!! Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Hello! My name is Sarah Kate; I'm 29. I am mom to a beautiful little girl from my first marriage who will be 7 in November. Married to my husband for 2 years in June. I am due on Feb 1, 2014, but woke up this am to spotting... well a spot first thing, no other bleeding today. I had 2 mc one in Sept, one in Dec, so I am super nervous. I went for my first beta today to see how things are going, so I will know that result tomorrow and my second result on Monday. My levels were increasing as of this weekend, well according to the Clear Blue Digitals with Weeks Estimator- went from 1-2 weeks, to 2-3 weeks at 14DPO. I haven't taken another to make sure it's the same. I am praying everything is okay. :dust:


----------



## RaspberryK

Just a little implantation bleeding I'm sure, good luck! I bled throughout first trimester with my ds.
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

RaspberryK said:


> Just a little implantation bleeding I'm sure, good luck! I bled throughout first trimester with my ds.
> Xx

This far in to my cycle? I'll admit to not knowing a lot about that... That is what I am hoping for.


----------



## RaspberryK

Yeah it could be.
I bled right up to 15 weeks which was just old lining coming away. 
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

RaspberryK said:


> Yeah it could be.
> I bled right up to 15 weeks which was just old lining coming away.
> Xx

Thank you. I am trying to keep positive. Blame it on my overly sensitive cervix...


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes you must stay positive! 
I'm trying not to look for spotting, lol. Xx


----------



## SpudsMama

:hi:

Feeling a bit weird about posting in here so early because I only got the faintest of :bfp:s a couple of hours ago... but AF is late and a line is a line so who cares?! :haha:

I'm Emma, mum to Phoebe who will turn 2yo in August. It took over a year to conceive her but it seems #2 is a first time lucky miracle!! :happydance: EDD is 4th February 2015, going by LMP.


----------



## Blondish_keg

Hi ladies, congratulations all round. Wishing a happy healthy 9 months to us all! 
I am hoping to stay in this club till the end - didn't join b&b until my mc last time n couldn't do without it now!
I am 26, married a year, with oh for 10yrs and mummy to a fur baby ;) 
My edd is 3rd feb. I'm missing poas and the baby dance too (oh is to scared to ' unstick the bean ' haha! )
How's everyone feeling? Any early symptoms? Is it to early to have baby brain? I've turned into a COMPLETE moron already - it'll be a long 9 months for OH at this rate hehe :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls can I join??
I am 28 and from Northern Ireland. This is my first pregnancy and a special IVF baby on board... Due date 2nd February. I have been testing positive from 5dp5dt which is 10dpo... 
I have mild cramping and tightness in my belly..xxx

Congrats everyone xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

A line is a line! 
No symptoms for me yet I'll add you both to the front page. 
Xx


----------



## kazine

No way are the feb mummies here already! :O


----------



## RaspberryK

kazine said:


> No way are the feb mummies here already! :O

Oh yes, yes we are! 

Added everyone so far. 

Hmm actually I've been tearful, can't drive, and a little clumsy. 

I've had a little bit of cramps but that's nothing unusual for me, I always have some kind of tummy ache. 

Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi ladies  may I please join!! I've been looking for a feb thread so thanks Katie for showing me this group! 

I am Jess, I am 24 and live in Perth Australia! I have been married for 9 months and been with DH for 7 years! I had a mc, partial molar pregnancy and a chemical and now hoping this is our rainbow baby!! 

Has anyone had blood tests yet to check hcg? I had one at 6w3d and was 125 then 4w1d was 346! 
Good luck everyone!! Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Oh and forgot to write EDD is 3rd Feb......I'm sure that will change though!


----------



## lora123

RaspberryK said:


> Hello! Hopefully we will get a few more as people start to find out.
> Were you trying long laura? Xx

Been off pill since end feb, this was our first proper month of trying since things have gotten in the way past couple months!!

So not long, but it's felt like an age!!


----------



## RaspberryK

That's great lora, I hate waiting! Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Jbaby90 said:


> Hi ladies  may I please join!! I've been looking for a feb thread so thanks Katie for showing me this group!
> 
> I am Jess, I am 24 and live in Perth Australia! I have been married for 9 months and been with DH for 7 years! I had a mc, partial molar pregnancy and a chemical and now hoping this is our rainbow baby!!
> 
> Has anyone had blood tests yet to check hcg? I had one at 6w3d and was 125 then 4w1d was 346!
> Good luck everyone!! Xx

Oh jess what a rough time! I think I saw your hcg levels in another thread and looks great to me. 
I'm in the uk and we don't get levels taken on the nhs. 
Where in perth are you? I lived in Perth for 3 months in 2007.
I love Australia xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Oh really, do you have to wait til ur 12 week scan? I have a friend living in the uk and she said she had to wait til then! 

I live about 30mins south of Perth city - in a place called Baldivis  where did you live?


----------



## tryinNHouston

SpudsMama said:


> :hi:
> 
> Feeling a bit weird about posting in here so early because I only got the faintest of :bfp:s a couple of hours ago... but AF is late and a line is a line so who cares?! :haha:
> 
> I'm Emma, mum to Phoebe who will turn 2yo in August. It took over a year to conceive her but it seems #2 is a first time lucky miracle!! :happydance: EDD is 4th February 2015, going by LMP.

A line is a line. Doesn't matter how faint it is. We will all have a wonderful and stress free 9 months!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Jbaby90 said:


> Oh really, do you have to wait til ur 12 week scan? I have a friend living in the uk and she said she had to wait til then!
> 
> I live about 30mins south of Perth city - in a place called Baldivis  where did you live?

We were in maylands 5 minutes walk from the river, we house sat there and then rented just up the road near mt Lawley. Such a beautiful area. 

Yep nothing til the 12 week scan except for blood testing for anaemia and things at 10 weeks. 

Quite a few pay for private scans.
Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Oh yer I know maylands and mt lawley! 
I love Australia.......I wouldn't live anywhere else  

Gosh that would suck waiting that long! I get bloods as soon as I find out then scan at 6 weeks then maybe another at 8-10 then the 12 week one!


----------



## ttc126

Hi ladies!!! Congrats to everyone :)

I'm 24 and have a 9 month old son. I am so excited to have #2 on board !!! :) i had a difficult pregnancy last time as i have a blood disorder that makes me so anemic in pregnancy that i have to have blood transfusions while pregnant. It's quite unusual! I had a bad delivery last time with severe preeclampsia and a nicu stay for my son born at 36 weeks. I also hemorrhaged at 3 weeks postpartum and had to have surgery. Hoping to avoid all of that if possible this time!

I've already had a teeny bit of drama with my gyn not believing i was pregnant and having a beta of 18 at 11dpo. Had to wait over the long weekend for dr to order 2nd beta. I was so nervous but we prayed and prayed and it came back at 257!!!! So thankful!!!! 

I was breastfeeding my son but decided to wean since I'm a high risk pregnancy. I see the ob on June 23rd and have my first scan :)

I'm hoping we all have stress free easy 9 months ahead :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Join and chat away Laos, I'm working today so I'll add you all later xx


----------



## savvysaver

Hello everyone! I got my bfp two days ago 9dpo. I had it confirmed with a blood test yesterday. My beta was 34, I hope that is good. I am going back tomorrow for a 2nd blood test. This will be my rainbow, I had a m/c back in December. I am just hoping this one sticks. I think I am due February 9th!


----------



## confuzion

Hi raspberry/katie. My fellow POAS addict :D. I did get a BFP today but won't be quite ready to be on any lists for a while. I will stalk just in case this little bean is sticky.

How about february hearts for the group name? I think it fits well with valentines day in February. Or February cupcakes? Hehe. If everyone can decide on one I can make a super cute banner/graphic for the thread.


----------



## Blondish_keg

confuzion said:


> Hi raspberry/katie. My fellow POAS addict :D. I did get a BFP today but won't be quite ready to be on any lists for a while. I will stalk just in case this little bean is sticky.
> 
> How about february hearts for the group name? I think it fits well with valentines day in February. Or February cupcakes? Hehe. If everyone can decide on one I can make a super cute banner/graphic for the thread.

I hope your bean is sticky too - if only we could see into the future.. 
My vote goes for February hearts - cant wait to see a graphic either way :)


----------



## confuzion

^ so true blondish. I've been waiting so long on my rainbow that sometimes it feels like it will never happen. I like february hearts too. Last year they were february flowers. Which is also nice.


----------



## confuzion

sample:

https://i.imgur.com/xkMrb7s.gif


----------



## ttc126

Wow confuzion, i love that! :) 

I'm hoping you get your sticky rainbow this time! I'm so sorry for your losses. Hugs to you!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks <3. I hope so too.


----------



## HopePeaceJoy

Hi ladies!! So excited for everyone! Savvy, I'm especially happy to see you on this thread after all the ttc posts! 

I got my positive on Thursday and confirmed it today with a digital. Today wold have been CD 35, but not really sure when I ovulated. Going for my first appointment and blood test on June 10th. This will be my husband and my first, we've been trying for about 7 months. Feeling nervous, but trying to stay hopeful! Wishing everyone all the best! Excited to get to know you all as we wait for our Feb. babies!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hi everyone!! May I join?

My name is Erin, I'm 26 from New Hampshire (USA)

DH and I have been NTNP, and tonight I took two HPTs (ic's) and there are definitely 2 lines on both!! Judging from symptoms, timing of :sex: , and experience, my guess on my EDD is *February 6th 2015*!!

I'm wicked excited! This will be baby #3! I have a beautiful daughter who is 2 and a half, and a handsome son who is 7 months! 

DH has NO idea! I'm waiting to tell him until fathers day (here in the USA we celebrate it on June 15th). Hoping for a sticky bean! And a very H&H 9 months to us all!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Also... I think I'm going to try as hard as I can to remain team :yellow: YELLOW :yellow: this time!


----------



## Jbaby90

Omg Confuzion!!! I am so happy you got a bfp!!!! Fx this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## Jbaby90

Oh and I love February hearts!!


----------



## Jbaby90

ZombieKitten said:


> Also... I think I'm going to try as hard as I can to remain team :yellow: YELLOW :yellow: this time!

I want to try my hardest to stay team yellow too :-D


----------



## maisie78

Hello all and congratulations!

We found out yesterday that baby #2 is on the way. It came as quite a shock. My cycles have been all over the place and I only took the test to rule out pregnancy as I was on day 42 of this cycle. The line came up straight away and I couldn't stop shaking. 

We are happy now it is sinking in. We are a little anxious as our daughter was born with a very rare genetic disorder that made her blind at 7 months. Our geneticist has confirmed that it was spontaneous and so not passed from us but of course we can't help wondering what if, we were struck by lightening once after all.

But I am really going to try and put that to the back if my mind as this will be our last baby and I want to enjoy it and not spend the next 8 months stressing about something that will probably not even happen.

Anyway a I think I am due around Feb 2nd but will have to wait until 12 week scan to confirm dates. I have had some horrible queasiness this morning but hoping it passes quickly as I hardly had any with my daughter.

Here's to a H&H 9 months for all of us ladies :thumbup:


----------



## maisie78

Confuzion I really hope you get your sticky this time <3

I also like February hearts and I LOVE that graphic :)

We will probably find out gender very early as I have been offered a blood test by our geneticist.


----------



## Jbaby90

Congratulations Maisie!! 
Welcome to the Feb group


----------



## SpudsMama

Can you please take me off the list? Sadly it has ended up being a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Blondish_keg

So sorry spudsmama, sending hugs


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> Hi raspberry/katie. My fellow POAS addict :D. I did get a BFP today but won't be quite ready to be on any lists for a while. I will stalk just in case this little bean is sticky.
> 
> How about february hearts for the group name? I think it fits well with valentines day in February. Or February cupcakes? Hehe. If everyone can decide on one I can make a super cute banner/graphic for the thread.

Thank you my lovely, I hope this is the one for you! 

I was kinda thinking of the hearts being valentines xx


----------



## RaspberryK

SpudsMama said:


> Can you please take me off the list? Sadly it has ended up being a chemical pregnancy.

:hugs: 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc123 and hopepeacejoy have you worked out your edd yet? I obviously don't mind changing them when everyone gets their scan etc. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ZombieKitten said:


> Hi everyone!! May I join?
> 
> My name is Erin, I'm 26 from New Hampshire (USA)
> 
> DH and I have been NTNP, and tonight I took two HPTs (ic's) and there are definitely 2 lines on both!! Judging from symptoms, timing of :sex: , and experience, my guess on my EDD is *February 6th 2015*!!
> 
> I'm wicked excited! This will be baby #3! I have a beautiful daughter who is 2 and a half, and a handsome son who is 7 months!
> 
> DH has NO idea! I'm waiting to tell him until fathers day (here in the USA we celebrate it on June 15th). Hoping for a sticky bean! And a very H&H 9 months to us all!!

Oh my goodness that's amazing I don't think I could have waited. 

Xx


----------



## maisie78

Sorry to read that spudsmama :(

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm sorry to hear spudsmama :-( sending hugs xxx


----------



## savvysaver

So sorry spudsmama :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

HopePeaceJoy said:


> Hi ladies!! So excited for everyone! Savvy, I'm especially happy to see you on this thread after all the ttc posts!
> 
> I got my positive on Thursday and confirmed it today with a digital. Today wold have been CD 35, but not really sure when I ovulated. Going for my first appointment and blood test on June 10th. This will be my husband and my first, we've been trying for about 7 months. Feeling nervous, but trying to stay hopeful! Wishing everyone all the best! Excited to get to know you all as we wait for our Feb. babies!

So excited for you Hope! :happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

I took a test this morning with fmu and it seems to look lighter than the two I took last night :( getting nervous... but KMFX for a sticky bean!! I think for my own sanity, I'll hold off on testing any more until Monday, and I'll buy a digi.


----------



## ttc126

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss spud :(


And my edd is February 1st!!!!


----------



## HopePeaceJoy

Sorry for your loss, Spud. I hope you'll get good news very soon.


----------



## slowloris

Hello. I feel like ive been following some of you around the site!

im kimberlie, im 25 and this was 2nd cycle after mmc. Also im from uk so will be one of those waiting until 12th week to see if all is ok. Edd is 7th feb. 

sorry spud for your loss xx


----------



## HopePeaceJoy

Estimated due date is 2/4/15


----------



## confuzion

confuzion said:


> sample:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/xkMrb7s.gif

Hehe since February Hearts wins, here's the code to the image above (if you want to add it to the front page Ras so members can put in their sig and have it link back to this group, to get it to show up in a box like below, just add this [*php] before the code and [/php] after the code, removing the first asterisk*):


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2182829-february-hearts-due-february-2015-open-group-all-welcome.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/xkMrb7s.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## confuzion

I'm also having a 'today's test is lighter than yesterday's' problem. Trying to stay optimistic but my feeling is this probably won't end well :sad1:.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you so much confuzion! 

I'm so sorry about your test :( Do you have pictures? Is it possible you drank extra water before taking it? Hugs to you and hoping for the best!


----------



## Blondish_keg

My ic was lighter today too.. but I repeated a a different brand.one n.showed progression from 16dpo so feel a little better. Fx both your tests are darker in time


----------



## ZombieKitten

confuzion said:


> I'm also having a 'today's test is lighter than yesterday's' problem. Trying to stay optimistic but my feeling is this probably won't end well :sad1:.

I'm having the same problem! But I've been talking to a lot of ladies and for some reason, fmu tests seem to typically come up lighter than in the evening and I thought it would be the other way around! The test I took this morning seems a lot lighter than the one I took last night. Stay positive! KMFX for us to have sticky beans!! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I put pictures in this thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2183929-seeing-way-one-go.html

Started a whole thread to see if this ends in a chemical or a healthy pregnancy for me lol, self-involved much? Lol no but seriously I didn't want to clutter up other threads if I'm posting a lot of tests.


----------



## ducky1502

Hi :)

I got my positive today, 4 weeks after coming off the pill! I am 25, married with two boys who are 3.5 and 1.5. Both of my boys took a while to conceive so this is a big shock! At the moment I am about 10dpo so for now my EDD is 11th feb!


----------



## ZombieKitten

ducky1502 said:


> Hi :)
> 
> I got my positive today, 4 weeks after coming off the pill! I am 25, married with two boys who are 3.5 and 1.5. Both of my boys took a while to conceive so this is a big shock! At the moment I am about 10dpo so for now my EDD is 11th feb!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Confuzion - gosh I hope it's not a chemical for you! The IC looked darker I thought? Are you going to keep testing? 

Zombiekitten - I hope urs don't go lighter!! Hopefully they are darker next time you test!!

Edit - confuzion I just looked at ur thread and ur tests are looking good :-D fx it's a sticky!!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Jbaby90 said:


> Confuzion - gosh I hope it's not a chemical for you! The IC looked darker I thought? Are you going to keep testing?
> 
> Zombiekitten - I hope urs don't go lighter!! Hopefully they are darker next time you test!!
> 
> Edit - confuzion I just looked at ur thread and ur tests are looking good :-D fx it's a sticky!!!!

Thanks Jbaby! Mine also seem to be getting darker!! :happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

RaspberryK said:


> I'm Katie 27 in July and have a toddler who will be 3 in September. Married to my husband for 5 years in June and together 10 years.
> I had a missed miscarriage in February which was due in September and I am pregnant again in my 2nd cycle.
> 
> Feel free to make name suggestions for the group.
> Xx




confuzion said:


> Hi raspberry/katie. My fellow POAS addict :D. I did get a BFP today but won't be quite ready to be on any lists for a while. I will stalk just in case this little bean is sticky.
> 
> How about february hearts for the group name? I think it fits well with valentines day in February. Or February cupcakes? Hehe. If everyone can decide on one I can make a super cute banner/graphic for the thread.




ZombieKitten said:


> Hi everyone!! May I join?
> 
> My name is Erin, I'm 26 from New Hampshire (USA)
> 
> DH and I have been NTNP, and tonight I took two HPTs (ic's) and there are definitely 2 lines on both!! Judging from symptoms, timing of :sex: , and experience, my guess on my EDD is *February 6th 2015*!!
> 
> I'm wicked excited! This will be baby #3! I have a beautiful daughter who is 2 and a half, and a handsome son who is 7 months!
> 
> DH has NO idea! I'm waiting to tell him until fathers day (here in the USA we celebrate it on June 15th). Hoping for a sticky bean! And a very H&H 9 months to us all!!




confuzion said:


> I'm also having a 'today's test is lighter than yesterday's' problem. Trying to stay optimistic but my feeling is this probably won't end well :sad1:.

Wow lots of ladies that I stalk here on BnB in the Feb 2015 group! H&H 9 months :) Raspberry so glad to see you back on the pregnancy boards! I'll be stalking your journals too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just dropping in from July Jelly Beans 2014 to say Congratulations to you all, and wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you ladies! 

I will have to wait til can get on my pc before adding the image thingy link to the first post! Thank you confuzion for making that xx


----------



## MorghanW

Hi all! I'm LeAnn, got my bfp on Wed. Due Feb 8th. 

Hx of ectopic and lost a tube in 2005. Rainbow baby came Jan 2013! He's currently 16 months and toddling about, getting into everything. 

Hoping this is a sticky baby in the right spot! 1st beta at 11dpo was 83, but I have to wait until tomorrow because of the weekend. We'll see. Hoping to give my LO a sibling. :cloud9:


----------



## MorghanW

confuzion said:


> I'm also having a 'today's test is lighter than yesterday's' problem. Trying to stay optimistic but my feeling is this probably won't end well :sad1:.

I wanted to give you some hope, but warning, long post! 

I got my bfp on Wed, and it got progressively darker until yesterday. It was lighter in AM, then even lighter in PM, and then this morning it was lightest with FMU (and I mean obviously lighter)! I was freaking out and crying, because my 2nd beta won't be drawn until tomorrow, results Tues, and I was sure with a trend of 5 tests going down I was miscarrying. 

So, I went out and got a new batch of tests at 7am (crazy, much?) including a digital that measures weeks. My beta on Thursday (11 dpo) was 83, which means if I was doubling every 48 hours this would be the first day I should show 2-3 weeks on digital (cutoff is 200). I took the digital and another (new box) FRER, and got darker line and 2-3 weeks! 

So, don't panic! Some tests (even the expensive ones) have different amount of dye in each test. My lightest and darkest test before this morning was from the same box. I'm now going to stop testing or I'll drive myself nuts.

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone and congrats!

I'm Julia, and I have a little boy that is 18 months. I fell pregnant in January but unfortunately had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks but didn't find out out until almost 12 weeks. My DH and I were actually thinking about maybe waiting to try again when we got pregnant after 1 cycle! Here I am crossing my fingers that this bean is going to be sticky. My EDD is Feb 2. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## MorghanW

Hi Julia! Congrats! Sending sticky vibes!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations to you both and don't worry about progression on tests. 
Xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies  xx


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats LeAnn! You are due the day before me. I took a few tests on Wednesday and Thursday, the frers were darker and the wondfo ic were very faint. I wanted to test again but I am a little afraid. I had two betas and they were 34 (10dpo) and 135 (12dpo). I had an early m/c back in December and this is my 1st so I really don't know what to expect. They won't check my beta again and I have to wait until 7 weeks for my first ultrasound...this might be the longest 3+ weeks of my life waiting.


----------



## apple_20

Just popping in to say congrats to you girls esp raspberryk and confuzion I reminder you from our thread. I'll be watching x


----------



## ZombieKitten

Welcome and Congrats LeAnn and Julia!


----------



## confuzion

LeAnn/ Morghan - thank you :) My tests have gotten better so I've gotten more hopeful since I last posted. Will be going in for betas soon and if things are still going well I may even ask to be put on the due date list! We shall see :D

Hope everyone is doing well. Symptoms anyone? I feel like they're all hitting me at once. Terrible headaches. My appetite is crap can barely get through a meal. Peeing up a storm!


----------



## ZombieKitten

confuzion said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Symptoms anyone? I feel like they're all hitting me at once. Terrible headaches. My appetite is crap can barely get through a meal. Peeing up a storm!

My Symptoms (4 weeks and 2 days)

Fatigue 
Frequent Urination
Strange Appetite.. I'm very picky about what I'm in the mood for... though I think most of it is thirst and I just think I'm hungry because once I drink water I feel better
Sensitive nipples


----------



## Mommy2missR

ZombieKitten said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Symptoms anyone? I feel like they're all hitting me at once. Terrible headaches. My appetite is crap can barely get through a meal. Peeing up a storm!
> 
> My Symptoms (4 weeks and 2 days)
> 
> Fatigue
> Frequent Urination
> Strange Appetite.. I'm very picky about what I'm in the mood for... though I think most of it is thirst and I just think I'm hungry because once I drink water I feel betterClick to expand...

My Symptoms (5w)

Frequent Urination
Sore/Tender Breasts
Increased Thirst
Kind of increased appetite, but if I eat too much or certain foods, I feel 'blah'. Some food leave really weird tastes in my mouth, so I am constantly brushing my teeth.
Bloating


----------



## savvysaver

My Symptoms (3 weeks and 6 days)


Sore/Tender Breasts
Increased Thirst
Headaches
Extremely Tired


----------



## confuzion

Sore boobs! Yeah forgot to mention those. That's actually what made me test in the first place. I had gotten a BFN at 10 DPO. Had a temp drop at 11 DPO and just assumed I was out. Then while getting ready to shower, I noticed my boobs were reallly hurting as I tried to take my bra off. And my nipples looked like they did when I was pregnant before (darker and nipples sticking out more + really veiny). Took a test, and headed into the shower. Shocked to find two lines when I came out!

I'm 3+6 by ovulation but 3+4 by LMP so still really early. I'm going with LMP because that's what my midwife goes by.


----------



## ZombieKitten

I also forgot to add that! well... just really extra sensitive nipples. I'm breastfeeding my son and it hurts!


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer my main symptom is sore/sensitive nipples! Mainly my left though! 
Also the bloat has started!!


----------



## slowloris

hi all,
my symptoms are really different?! and i have no sore nips or bbs.
- nosebleeds
- fatigue
- nausea early am, and late pm
- car sick
- clumbsyness
- mild cramping/pressure feeling

the nausea this early is throwing me off a little.


----------



## maisie78

My symptoms at 5w 0d

*exhaustion
*nausea
*increased appetite but not sure what I want
*bloating, I'm plus size anyway but I already feel about 5 months pregnant :(

The nausea has hit hard early this time. Thankfully I have not actually been sick yet but I have spent the last 3 mornings dry retching, very attractive :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

So I've added the url for the group image to the first page, but am I the only one that can't get it to work? 

Symptoms for me have been similar to pmt for me, my boobs are slightly heavy and swollen but not as bad as with my mmc. The only thing I am really noticing is lots of bloating and stomach/digestive pains and over sensitive gag reflex.

xx


----------



## slowloris

I got it to work x


----------



## Blondish_keg

At 4wks 5days I've got a horrendous allergies, sore boobs + sensitive nipples and the one symptom I hate is angry cow mode! My hubby said he worrys about the next 8months.. does no one else have this?


----------



## RaspberryK

Omg having a bad technology day xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Blondish_keg said:


> At 4wks 5days I've got a horrendous allergies, sore boobs + sensitive nipples and the one symptom I hate is angry cow mode! My hubby said he worrys about the next 8months.. does no one else have this?

Yes  I have been extra moody......I have had a very short fuse the last week!


----------



## ttc126

Oh me too!!! Seems like any and every thing sets me off!


----------



## RaspberryK

I've got no patience today with ds or dh xx


----------



## confuzion

RaspberryK said:


> So I've added the url for the group image to the first page, but am I the only one that can't get it to work?
> 
> Symptoms for me have been similar to pmt for me, my boobs are slightly heavy and swollen but not as bad as with my mmc. The only thing I am really noticing is lots of bloating and stomach/digestive pains and over sensitive gag reflex.
> 
> xx

Hehe sorry my instructions were probably not very good. You can also just put this in the first post:

[*url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2182829-february-hearts-due-february-2015-open-group-all-welcome.html][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/xkMrb7s.gif[/IMG][/url] 

and ask the members to remove the 2 asterisks* to get it to work.


----------



## ZombieKitten

So I know this is going to make me sound INSANE... but I think DH has morning sickness??

With my other pregnancies DH was sick (literally, throwing up) every morning and I didn't get sick at all. The only times I would get sick is if I woke up and he already left for for... almost as if he took my morning sickness away from me when he was there. We both just assumed it was a head game or him just being stressed out because of the pregnancy...

Well as you know... DH has NO idea that I'm even pregnant and he woke up twice this morning and ran immediately to the bathroom...

I'm wondering if it's just a coincidence that he's got a bug, or if the sympathy pains are a real thing! So strange!


----------



## confuzion

:haha: that is seriously weird zombiekitten!! Freaky! But kind of cool lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh I wish my dh would get that, ms is no fun xx


----------



## eme

Hi ladies! SO I just got my BFP after having a mc in March of this year.....super excited and oddly enough, not too worried this time around. I think it's because I know what the "bad signs" are and I also know there's only so much you can do to ensure the health of a pregnancy =)

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Eme did you work out your due date yet? 
I've relaxed since yesterday, I'm taking the everything's fine til proven otherwise stance right now. 
I'm a lot less obsessed and actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant. 
It's probably some kind of subconscious self preservation method.
Xx


----------



## readynwilling

Hi All. My name is Sara & I live in Canada. I am 31, married to DH for almost 7 years. We have a 3 y/o DD Jadyn. And we have a 10mon old DS Tyler who is still breastfeeding. I have not had AF since getting pregnant with Tyler, but here we are! Due Feb 8th! Quite the shocker and not at all in our plans.


----------



## eme

RaspberryK said:


> Eme did you work out your due date yet?
> I've relaxed since yesterday, I'm taking the everything's fine til proven otherwise stance right now.
> I'm a lot less obsessed and actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant.
> It's probably some kind of subconscious self preservation method.
> Xx

I hear ya! Yeah I think when you've recently gone through the worst it almost makes you a little numb to the 'worry' aspect. Well, I say that now, give me a few more weeks when I'm going in for my first ultrasound and I'm pretty sure I'll be singing a different tune haha!

According to Fertility Friend my due date is around Feb 7th =)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hello, 
I'm due Feb 4th with first baby. Nice to meet you all :)
My main symptoms are nausea off and on, cramping feeling, and sensitive nipples. I've been crazy healthy food and high protein like eggs and steak lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

eme said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Eme did you work out your due date yet?
> I've relaxed since yesterday, I'm taking the everything's fine til proven otherwise stance right now.
> I'm a lot less obsessed and actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant.
> It's probably some kind of subconscious self preservation method.
> Xx
> 
> I hear ya! Yeah I think when you've recently gone through the worst it almost makes you a little numb to the 'worry' aspect. Well, I say that now, give me a few more weeks when I'm going in for my first ultrasound and I'm pretty sure I'll be singing a different tune haha!
> 
> According to Fertility Friend my due date is around Feb 7th =)Click to expand...

Same due date &#9825; ... I expect mine to change as I ov later in my cycle and I couldn't pin point it so I used lmp. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations ladies, you're added, the link to the group image is on the first page xx


----------



## eme

RaspberryK said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Eme did you work out your due date yet?
> I've relaxed since yesterday, I'm taking the everything's fine til proven otherwise stance right now.
> I'm a lot less obsessed and actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant.
> It's probably some kind of subconscious self preservation method.
> Xx
> 
> I hear ya! Yeah I think when you've recently gone through the worst it almost makes you a little numb to the 'worry' aspect. Well, I say that now, give me a few more weeks when I'm going in for my first ultrasound and I'm pretty sure I'll be singing a different tune haha!
> 
> According to Fertility Friend my due date is around Feb 7th =)Click to expand...
> 
> Same due date &#9825; ... I expect mine to change as I ov later in my cycle and I couldn't pin point it so I used lmp.
> XxClick to expand...

Oh how awesome! Yeah, that date is going my LMP but I have NO clue when I ovulated. I wasn't temping or doing OPK's, only thing I know was I had ewcm the 14th-17th~ish and we dtd on the 15th so maybe that's when? But according to my fertility chart it puts me ovulating between the 20th and 23rd so who knows lol 

Pretty sure it was implantation spotting I had on the 23rd so I'm guessing I ovulated around the 15th.


----------



## MorghanW

savvysaver said:


> Congrats LeAnn! You are due the day before me. I took a few tests on Wednesday and Thursday, the frers were darker and the wondfo ic were very faint. I wanted to test again but I am a little afraid. I had two betas and they were 34 (10dpo) and 135 (12dpo). I had an early m/c back in December and this is my 1st so I really don't know what to expect. They won't check my beta again and I have to wait until 7 weeks for my first ultrasound...this might be the longest 3+ weeks of my life waiting.

I know what you mean about the waiting, but those betas are amazing! You quadrupled in 48 hrs, you got multiples in there?! 

Last pregnancy they did an u/s at 5k HCG to check for repeat ectopic, but I'm with a new doc now, and she doesn't do an u/s until 7 wks unless HCG is rising slowly. Had my 2nd beta this morning and get the results tomorrow afternoon, so...hoping for good numbers! 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

eme said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Eme did you work out your due date yet?
> I've relaxed since yesterday, I'm taking the everything's fine til proven otherwise stance right now.
> I'm a lot less obsessed and actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant.
> It's probably some kind of subconscious self preservation method.
> Xx
> 
> I hear ya! Yeah I think when you've recently gone through the worst it almost makes you a little numb to the 'worry' aspect. Well, I say that now, give me a few more weeks when I'm going in for my first ultrasound and I'm pretty sure I'll be singing a different tune haha!
> 
> According to Fertility Friend my due date is around Feb 7th =)Click to expand...
> 
> Same due date &#9825; ... I expect mine to change as I ov later in my cycle and I couldn't pin point it so I used lmp.
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh how awesome! Yeah, that date is going my LMP but I have NO clue when I ovulated. I wasn't temping or doing OPK's, only thing I know was I had ewcm the 14th-17th~ish and we dtd on the 15th so maybe that's when? But according to my fertility chart it puts me ovulating between the 20th and 23rd so who knows lol
> 
> Pretty sure it was implantation spotting I had on the 23rd so I'm guessing I ovulated around the 15th.Click to expand...

I got positive opk on 17th and 19th, ewcm 17th xx


----------



## eme

Random Announcement: 

I am getting absolutely NOTHING accomplished today!!!! haha I called DH at work and gushed to him LoL He's ecstatic!!!! So hard waiting for official blood results until we tell everyone. We're not the wait to tell kind of people...Life is what it is, pain and happiness....we share all aspects with those we love =) 

I just can't wait until a week or so from now so I can officially tell our families =)


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats eme!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm not really having many symptoms but that's how my last 2 pregnancies were. I just feel really tired by mid-afternoon and my nipples are slightly sensitive if I touch them. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for June 25 and my first prenatal appt on June 30. I'm going in to have my betas checked and am very nervous! aaah!


----------



## slowloris

IM waiting this time to tell my families as we both agree that would be better. It was tough having to go round last time and tell them all the bad news, my mum gets so excited as well. So i cant wait to tell her but i would like to have had a scan to see all is ok! First two times we told all close to us pretty early x


----------



## RaspberryK

We will tell family fairly early again, except maybe my parents xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

I am bursting to tell! :wacko:


----------



## eme

I totally get both sides of the "telling" coin. Honestly when I first had the mc in March I told DH shortly after that the next pregnancy I wanted to wait until a healthy heartbeat to tell........LoL well i guess that's all out the window, it's all I can do to keep from calling his mom today to tell her the good news haha


----------



## RaspberryK

We had a healthy scan at 7+3 so thinking I might not even bother with getting an early scan. Xx


----------



## savvysaver

MorghanW said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Congrats LeAnn! You are due the day before me. I took a few tests on Wednesday and Thursday, the frers were darker and the wondfo ic were very faint. I wanted to test again but I am a little afraid. I had two betas and they were 34 (10dpo) and 135 (12dpo). I had an early m/c back in December and this is my 1st so I really don't know what to expect. They won't check my beta again and I have to wait until 7 weeks for my first ultrasound...this might be the longest 3+ weeks of my life waiting.
> 
> I know what you mean about the waiting, but those betas are amazing! You quadrupled in 48 hrs, you got multiples in there?!
> 
> Last pregnancy they did an u/s at 5k HCG to check for repeat ectopic, but I'm with a new doc now, and she doesn't do an u/s until 7 wks unless HCG is rising slowly. Had my 2nd beta this morning and get the results tomorrow afternoon, so...hoping for good numbers!
> 
> Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

I ended up testing again since I have so many of those cheap wondfos, my line is much darker than 4 days ago, so that makes me happy!
I would love nothing more than b/g or g/g twins but unfortunately I don't think I am that lucky...and my hubby would definitely freak. When I told him the good news about how my number more than doubled I told him that the doctor called and thought there was triplets...he almost hit the ground! 

Good luck with your betas! :flower:


----------



## Jbaby90

Welcome to the new ladies who just got bfp  congrats!! 

5 weeks today for me  did a digi yesterday and it said 2-3 which I'm happy with cos I did one 4 days before and it was 1-2! 
Boobs are getting sorer so taking that as a good sign too! 1 week 1 day til my scan eeeekkkkk can't wait!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Hoping you have a great scan tomorrow!


----------



## confuzion

Happy 5 weeks jbaby!! Your scan is so soon! I think I'm going to wait until 11-ish weeks to get one.

My first appointment is tomorrow. Nervous about my betas!


----------



## Jbaby90

Thank you! There is no way I could wait til 11 weeks for a scan lol I'm too impatient! Can't wait to see what ur betas come back as! Will you have a few blood tests or just the one to confirm?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I'm not scheduled for a scan until 11 weeks...I don't really get a choice in the matter..


----------



## confuzion

We'll see what my midwife thinks is best. With my first MMC I had repeat tests because my progesterone came back a little low. With my second MMC I only had 1 test because my progesterone came back good and my midwife thought a second blood test was unnecessary.

I saw a baby and a heartbeat at 8 weeks with my second miscarriage, so early scans don't reassure me anymore. Then when the next scan at 10 weeks showed a 9 week baby with no heartbeat, I had to wait two weeks for my body to finally let go. So I feel like if I'm meant to miscarry again, it would be easier to not know and just have it happen on its own.

BUT if I have a good scan around 11 weeks, I will finally be truly excited and optimistic about this pregnancy. Plus I'm a little paranoid about trans-vaginal scans. I know they had nothing to do with my miscarriages but since my miscarriages happened after I associate them with negative events. So I want to wait until I can have an abdominal that gets a clear enough picture.


----------



## Jbaby90

That totally makes sense! If I had been through the same I would probably feel like that but because I had a previous partial molar I have to have an early scan to rule out another one!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah in your case an early scan is definitely necessary! I'm sure everything will be perfect, and I can't wait to see those scan pics! :D


----------



## Jbaby90

How long does it take to get your results after a blood test? Took 2 days for mine, that wait sucked!!


----------



## confuzion

Hm not sure. Last time I had a blood test, I think the midwife called me the next day. It was Friday and she was off but she was nice enough to call to find out for me, and then call me to let me know on her free time, because she knew how nervous I was and didn't want to make me wait the weekend. Hope it will be the next day again :D


----------



## Jbaby90

That would be great finding out the next day!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Feeling a bit nervous... I keep getting sporadic twinges on either side of my pelvis (feels like right where my ovaries are...) I really hope it's not my tubes. I think I had similar pains with my other successful pregnancies but I can't really remember. One of my friends just went through an ectopic so I hope it's just my mind playing tricks...


----------



## maisie78

I keep getting some sharp twinges in the same place. It's on both sides although not at the same time and feels like strong ov pain. But it's not getting worse and is only sporadic not constant at all. I do remember having similar twinges with my first so trying not to overthink it xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

maisie78 said:


> I keep getting some sharp twinges in the same place. It's on both sides although not at the same time and feels like strong ov pain. But it's not getting worse and is only sporadic not constant at all. I do remember having similar twinges with my first so trying not to overthink it xx

Thanks Maisie! This sounds like exactly what's going on for me too... Sharp twinges on both sides but not at the same time. It's not too painful just more of an annoyance and slightly stronger than ov pain. This makes me feel better and now I feel like what we're feeling is totally normal :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

I text my midwife yesterday morning, she will call me when she has her rota do my booking appointment at 8-10 weeks. She will request my scan appointment (12 week) immediately, with my ds I was almost 14 weeks by lmp which was too long to wait so I like to get in early. 
Xx


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hello my names leamara, I'm expecting baby #3 complete surprise for me and partner, I'm due 2nd Feb 15 :) xx


----------



## Rubyblu

Hi Im Carly. Just got my BfP this morning so due early Feb possibly the first week as i will have a planned C section approx 39 weeks)

I have a scrummy little dude who is 13 months and live Hertfordshire. Would love to make some buddies even better if nearby!


----------



## detterose

Hi ladies! My name is Bernadette, I'm 23 years old and from Australia. I am a mummy to a 16 month old son who was born 26th January 2013 and an angel baby who I lost July 2013. 

Cautiously expecting #3 who I think may be due around Feb 6th! It was a very big surprise!


----------



## RaspberryK

Rubyblu said:


> Hi Im Carly. Just got my BfP this morning so due early Feb possibly the first week as i will have a planned C section approx 39 weeks)
> 
> I have a scrummy little dude who is 13 months and live Hertfordshire. Would love to make some buddies even better if nearby!

Do you want to put your edd then we can change to your section date nearer the time? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

This little group is filling up nicely! Xx


----------



## lora123

It's so exciting to see so many people who have similiar due dates :happydance:

Anyone else not having any real pregnancy symptoms yet??


----------



## Leesy

I'm Leesy, EDD 4th feb with no 2!


----------



## slowloris

I don't have any sore bbs or anything but at work and cant shake of this nauseous feeling :(. Luckaly not vomiting though. Need to get some ginger!


----------



## RaspberryK

And maybe sickness bands? I'm feeling a little off colour soo will pop mine on in a moment. 
I've had :blush: loose stools rather than my usual early pregnancy constipation. Can't decide which is worse.
Xx


----------



## lora123

RaspberryK said:


> And maybe sickness bands? I'm feeling a little off colour soo will pop mine on in a moment.
> I've had :blush: loose stools rather than my usual early pregnancy constipation. Can't decide which is worse.
> Xx

I had loose stools last week from wed to friday, but I'm not sure if that's not just anxiety from getting my BFP!!
Can't believe it's been a week tomorrow already!


----------



## RaspberryK

Week tomorrow since I got a line on ic too. I think mine is hormones xx


----------



## savvysaver

I got my bfp a week ago tomorrow too! This will be our 1st...I only tested because I was extremely tired, had horrible headaches and my boobs were hurting me. Same symptoms now plus excess saliva...I am really worried about morning sickness, super scared to vomit.


----------



## readynwilling

If this pregnancy is the same as my others i will be lucky. I don't get sick - sometimes a little queasy if i dont eat. But thats it. I am VERY thirsty. And this morning my son woke up with 2 pimples. I think my hormones are getting to him through my my milk :(

My line on my IC is really super dark today. 

And i have my first MW appt set for June 26th :)


----------



## eme

I have sore bb's, loose stools, sleep issues, and mood swings!!! LoL 
This morning, however, I got the dreaded brown spotting when I wiped :wacko: I know that it can be totally normal, I know that some people spot for days, weeks, and end up being just fine....it's just nothing I wanted to see :nope: 

With my other two angel babies I never had any spotting so maybe this change is a good thing??:shrug: trying to stay positive and not let my mind run away with me!


----------



## ttc126

readynwilling said:


> If this pregnancy is the same as my others i will be lucky. I don't get sick - sometimes a little queasy if i dont eat. But thats it. I am VERY thirsty. And this morning my son woke up with 2 pimples. I think my hormones are getting to him through my my milk :(
> 
> My line on my IC is really super dark today.
> 
> And i have my first MW appt set for June 26th :)


My poor son's face broke out too! I was like "oh hey we match!" Lol!!!! I have the worst acne!!!!! 

I've been working on weaning him and it cleared right up.... definitely hormones from my milk!


----------



## RaspberryK

Eme try not to worry but as you've had previous losses you might be able to get a referral for either blood tests or early/regular scans if you're spotting. Hopefully just a little ib or old lining being shed xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

ttc126 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> If this pregnancy is the same as my others i will be lucky. I don't get sick - sometimes a little queasy if i dont eat. But thats it. I am VERY thirsty. And this morning my son woke up with 2 pimples. I think my hormones are getting to him through my my milk :(
> 
> My line on my IC is really super dark today.
> 
> And i have my first MW appt set for June 26th :)
> 
> 
> My poor son's face broke out too! I was like "oh hey we match!" Lol!!!! I have the worst acne!!!!!
> 
> I've been working on weaning him and it cleared right up.... definitely hormones from my milk!Click to expand...

My son has been getting sick lately after I feed him :( I don't know if it's due to the hormones in my milk or if he's just not feeling well... I hope it's just a bug because I really don't want to wean him yet


----------



## eme

Thanks Raspberry! Just got off the phone with the nurse, she's going to pass along all the info to my Dr and she'll call me back if there's any concern but she didn't seem surprised or worried at all, said it's totally normal and the fact that there is no cramping is good.

Scheduled all my appointments today, as of right now first scan isn't until July 9th!!! SO FAR AWAY!!! haha She said however, that it may be likely that my OB will want to see me sooner than that for bloodwork and an early scan (I'm fully expecting her to order bloods right away) so we can at least make sure my numbers are good. 

Now to find a way to distract my mind until I get concrete answers haha


----------



## RaspberryK

I think my 12 week scan will be around last week in July, sounds like a long way away, second thoughts I may decideto have a private scan at 8-9 weeks xx


----------



## eme

Yeah, one one side of the coin I tell myself that an early scan doesn't change any outcomes so it doesn't matter and I should just wait for my 10 week scan. But the other side of me wants to be put out of my wondering and wants to see that good scan as soon as possible!!!! haha


----------



## readynwilling

I wont be getting a 12 week scan, but as i have had no cycle the mw will probably send me for an early one which i will try to book for about 8 weeks so that i can see the hb. Then i will wait for my 20 week one.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ready - is that through choice you don't have the one at 12 weeks? That's the one we have for the nuchal testing xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hi everyone, I'm Becky, got my BFP today, due about feb 6th I think... I've already got a little girl who has just turned 3. I had an early MC in February and hopped back on the TTC straightaway!


----------



## slowloris

My ic's aren't getting any darker :( wish they would. Think ill feel better after today as af is due today. Hello new members!! X


----------



## Blondish_keg

Hello to all the new comers - congratulations :thumbup:

Turns out I don't get an early scan :shrug:, a little jealous of you ladies who do now but I know I don't actually need one. 

any ladies got tips on how to make the next 5+ pass by faster? :wacko:


----------



## eme

MrsPoodle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Becky, got my BFP today, due about feb 6th I think... I've already got a little girl who has just turned 3. I had an early MC in February and hopped back on the TTC straightaway!

Congrats! I'm due pretty much around the same time. i thought it was the 7th but then I corrected something in my fertility monitoring and it adjusted it to the 6th. I had a miscarriage in March of this year as well, we were going to start trying again this month, but I guess that's been taken care of :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome and congrats to everyone here!!

This will be my first, I had a m/c back in December so I am a little nervous. I had scheduled an appointment with an RE for the beginning of May but due to my Grandfather passing away I had to reschedule my appointment for May 27th. I tested the day after my first RE appointment and got my bfp at 9dpo! I just scheduled my first ultrasound for June 25th. 3 weeks away, I am probably going to drive myself crazy! I wish I had more blood tests or something in the meantime.


----------



## eme

Nice Savvy, just a few weeks to go! As of now, mine isn't for another 5 weeks, but I have a feeling that'll change once my OB has a chance to look at the new info (have only spoken with the nurse so far). I'm guessing I'll be going in for blood work this week. But honestly, if not...I ~think~ I'm okay with waiting. To be honest, it's going to be the same either way so =)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Welcome everyone & congrats on all the BFP's...
Is everyone still testing? Lol


----------



## eme

JACKDOLL said:


> Welcome everyone & congrats on all the BFP's...
> Is everyone still testing? Lol

I'm about to go out and buy a few more hahaha I know I shouldn't waste my money but it's SO HARD to not want to keep seeing that line get darker and darker!!!!


----------



## savvysaver

eme, you are right, it is going to be the same either way. I guess I have been a little worried, but I need to relax. Congrats, I hope you can get your blood work done soon.

JACKDOLL, Congrats to you! Yep, I am lining all my tests up daily. I have a whole pack of cheap wondfos and I guess it makes me feel better to see the line getting darker. I think I will stop testing at the end of the week. 

Is extreme exhaustion normal around 4 weeks? I sleep like 7-8 hours at night and take a 2 hour nap at lunch. Luckily I run my own business from home, so I am able to nap.


----------



## eme

well, aside from the usual sore bb's, tired, etc I have been stupidly emotional!!!! I just watched this clip from Britain's Got Talent (I think that's the show's name) and I'm CRYING over here!!!! I'll see if I can link it, ya know...in case anyone else wants to join in on the crying fun haha

https://www.upworthy.com/when-simon-cowell-saw-these-kids-walk-on-stage-he-had-no-idea-what-it-was-going-to-be?c=ufb1


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsPoodle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Becky, got my BFP today, due about feb 6th I think... I've already got a little girl who has just turned 3. I had an early MC in February and hopped back on the TTC straightaway!

Congratulations, remember you from mc and first tri earlier this yearxx


----------



## RaspberryK

eme said:


> JACKDOLL said:
> 
> 
> Welcome everyone & congrats on all the BFP's...
> Is everyone still testing? Lol
> 
> I'm about to go out and buy a few more hahaha I know I shouldn't waste my money but it's SO HARD to not want to keep seeing that line get darker and darker!!!!Click to expand...

I wasn't but then I was in town and my new fav tests because they are 99p for 2 proper sticks which showed better than frer called out to me so I got 3 boxes ... because that's all that was on the shelf. 
I can't afford poas more frer and I have decided I detest ic for progression. 
I did one as soon as I got back but thr line wasn't as dark as I hoped but will try in the morning and I think it is darker than it was before. Xx


----------



## eme

I've never done the ones that say how many weeks along you are.....there's a dollar store around here that sell both those and FRER's for much less than regular stores (about $11 us dollars for 2) so it's not so bad. For the price of 2 elsewhere you can get 4!!! haha 

I'm only doing this until I can get in to have my bloods checked!! haha (or at least that's what I'm telling myself today) :haha:


----------



## Leamarasmall

I'm still testing :) I love watching the line getting darker everyday :) I'm such an addict xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm saving a cb digital indicator for when I think I'll get a 3+ xx


----------



## eme

So even though we're all still really early, I swear my symptoms are stronger earlier this time around!!!! Anyone else?

I'm moody, emotional, bb's are KILLING me today, and my sleep is all over the map. Sometimes I can't fall asleep until 6am, other times I sleep 12 hours! This has all been going on since last week!!! How in the world am I being so effected so early??


----------



## RaspberryK

Hormones! I'm fine at the moment which is why I want to poas because I'm not feeling pregnant like before xx


----------



## eme

My hormones are definitely stronger this time around. Similar but everything is stronger!


----------



## readynwilling

RaspberryK said:


> Ready - is that through choice you don't have the one at 12 weeks? That's the one we have for the nuchal testing xx

Yep, i declined in both my other pregnancies as the results of the test don't matter to me. I have had a few mama's in these groups get disastrous odds (like 1 in 32) and go for further testing and baby is fine, and in my August group one woman had a normal "low risk" result and baby was born with DS. I prefer not to go through the emotional roller coaster. We wouldn't terminate (which is legal in canada). So if the baby by chance does have a genetic disease/issue, we will deal with it when he/she is born. :). Just my personal preference/experience.


----------



## eme

That makes sense, I wouldn't terminate either so in many ways I don't see it a necessary. And yes, I've seen SO many ladies get bad news only to find out that nothing was wrong at all. Definitely a personal choice, I can see both sides to it....but with so many other things to worry about, I think I'll leave that worry off the table! LoL


----------



## ducky1502

I am still testing. Mainly because I still have soooo many tests!! 

Can't believe I'm only 4 weeks tomorrow, feels like I have known forever. 

Unfortunately I suffered with horrendous HG with both my boys from 5.5 weeks so expecting that to kick in. Then that hangs around until about 16 weeks. Praying I can find a way to cope this time round.


----------



## ducky1502

And can you add me to the list please. 11th feb


----------



## RaspberryK

readynwilling said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Ready - is that through choice you don't have the one at 12 weeks? That's the one we have for the nuchal testing xx
> 
> Yep, i declined in both my other pregnancies as the results of the test don't matter to me. I have had a few mama's in these groups get disastrous odds (like 1 in 32) and go for further testing and baby is fine, and in my August group one woman had a normal "low risk" result and baby was born with DS. I prefer not to go through the emotional roller coaster. We wouldn't terminate (which is legal in canada). So if the baby by chance does have a genetic disease/issue, we will deal with it when he/she is born. :). Just my personal preference/experience.Click to expand...

Last 12 week scan I was booked in for I was just not having the nt part done but still having the scan itself. It was a mistake in the paperwork but one I was happy with 
and I'll probably request that this time. Can you opt in for the scan and out for the test? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Almost half way through February now, how many valentines babes do we think?Xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

eme said:


> well, aside from the usual sore bb's, tired, etc I have been stupidly emotional!!!! I just watched this clip from Britain's Got Talent (I think that's the show's name) and I'm CRYING over here!!!! I'll see if I can link it, ya know...in case anyone else wants to join in on the crying fun haha
> 
> https://www.upworthy.com/when-simon-cowell-saw-these-kids-walk-on-stage-he-had-no-idea-what-it-was-going-to-be?c=ufb1

Waaaaaa - I'm crying like a baby - soo sweet !


----------



## readynwilling

Oh yeah, if i could get the scan without the tests i would too :)


----------



## eme

Blondish_keg said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> well, aside from the usual sore bb's, tired, etc I have been stupidly emotional!!!! I just watched this clip from Britain's Got Talent (I think that's the show's name) and I'm CRYING over here!!!! I'll see if I can link it, ya know...in case anyone else wants to join in on the crying fun haha
> 
> https://www.upworthy.com/when-simon-cowell-saw-these-kids-walk-on-stage-he-had-no-idea-what-it-was-going-to-be?c=ufb1
> 
> Waaaaaa - I'm crying like a baby - soo sweet !Click to expand...

haha you're welcome! haha


----------



## ZombieKitten

I have a feeling my baby will come in January even though I'm due Feb 6th. My daughter was due February 11th 2012 and she was born January 28th 2012 (2 weeks early). My son was also exactly 2 weeks early. I know every baby and pregnancy is different but I wouldn't be surprised at all if this one was born, say, January 23rd :winkwink:


----------



## RaspberryK

ZombieKitten said:


> I have a feeling my baby will come in January even though I'm due Feb 6th. My daughter was due February 11th 2012 and she was born January 28th 2012 (2 weeks early). My son was also exactly 2 weeks early. I know every baby and pregnancy is different but I wouldn't be surprised at all if this one was born, say, January 23rd :winkwink:

You must cook em quick! Ds was laaaaaate xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

RaspberryK said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling my baby will come in January even though I'm due Feb 6th. My daughter was due February 11th 2012 and she was born January 28th 2012 (2 weeks early). My son was also exactly 2 weeks early. I know every baby and pregnancy is different but I wouldn't be surprised at all if this one was born, say, January 23rd :winkwink:
> 
> You must cook em quick! Ds was laaaaaate xxClick to expand...

lol! every pregnancy I have to get a cervical cerclage at 14 weeks (due to a history of incompetent cervix) and they always remove it around 37 weeks. And so far, I last without it for about a week after removal, but as soon as I hit week 38 my babies are just like "Alright Mom, let's go!" :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Yeowch don't fancy that stiching malarchy much! 

Xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

RaspberryK said:


> Yeowch don't fancy that stiching malarchy much!
> 
> Xx

lol it definitely doesn't tickle!


----------



## Jbaby90

I don't want the ds test either, hopefully I can just have the scan and not the test!!


----------



## confuzion

Wow so many new ladies! Congrats to all of you!

Had my first appointment today. Will get my blood test results tomorrow and nervous!

I won't be having the NT scan but I will have the new blood tests that check for chromosomal abnormalities. It's much more accurate than the NT scan. And with my history with miscarriages, the second proven to be a chromosomal issue, I need the test for my peace of mind.


----------



## ttc126

Zombie, i expect my little bean to pop out early too!!! My ds was born at 36 weeks and i don't think I'll make it to February 1st...although i love amethyst!


----------



## ZombieKitten

ttc126 said:


> Zombie, i expect my little bean to pop out early too!!! My ds was born at 36 weeks and i don't think I'll make it to February 1st...although i love amethyst!

Me too!! Let's try as hard as we can to make it til Feb 1st!! :haha:


----------



## Jbaby90

It's strange thinking some of us can either have jan or feb babies......I'm due 3rd feb so I have a good chance of a late jan baby! I hope it's a feb baby tho  my birthday is 9th feb!


----------



## Leesy

I had 1:29 result for my first pregnancy. I had further testing done and all was ok - but it was the worst couple of weeks ever. I am already dreading this time around wondering if I'll get high risk results again (bloods put me in the high risk). Not sure if I'd go the cvs again though as the result won't matter as such I just had to know for my own sanity.


----------



## babyfeva

Got my hcg levels back today. It is 4548 at 5 weeks. I hope it's good. I do bloods again tomorrow to see if they're rising. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Happy happy

Hello!! I'm Danielle, 26 and expecting baby #2 in Feb..I think. I'm 5+5 and got my booking appt on 20th June.
I'm super excited but equally as nervous for our 12wk scan as with my last pg this was when I found out I'd had a MMC after having an early scan at 6 weeks where a hb was seen but I'm feeling positive this time round and we will get our rainbow baby!!
I've a DD who's 2 and a DH who I married in 2010 and have been with for 10 years!!
Good luck to all of us!! Xoxo


----------



## RaspberryK

Happy happy said:


> Hello!! I'm Danielle, 26 and expecting baby #2 in Feb..I think. I'm 5+5 and got my booking appt on 20th June.
> I'm super excited but equally as nervous for our 12wk scan as with my last pg this was when I found out I'd had a MMC after having an early scan at 6 weeks where a hb was seen but I'm feeling positive this time round and we will get our rainbow baby!!
> I've a DD who's 2 and a DH who I married in 2010 and have been with for 10 years!!
> Good luck to all of us!! Xoxo

Congratulations. 
Have you worked out your edd yet? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck with all your tests everyone xx


----------



## Happy happy

RaspberryK said:


> Happy happy said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! I'm Danielle, 26 and expecting baby #2 in Feb..I think. I'm 5+5 and got my booking appt on 20th June.
> I'm super excited but equally as nervous for our 12wk scan as with my last pg this was when I found out I'd had a MMC after having an early scan at 6 weeks where a hb was seen but I'm feeling positive this time round and we will get our rainbow baby!!
> I've a DD who's 2 and a DH who I married in 2010 and have been with for 10 years!!
> Good luck to all of us!! Xoxo
> 
> Congratulations.
> Have you worked out your edd yet? XxClick to expand...

As far as I've worked out its 31/01/15 but I doubt this will be right so will be most likely 1st week in Feb xx


----------



## detterose

Had hCG levels done today, hopefully find out results tomorrow! Very nervous as I had an M/C in July, my levels were 1700 and stuck there for days, then slowly rose then dropped off. 

Dating scan is booked for 17th of June!


----------



## RaspberryK

Happy happy said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy happy said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! I'm Danielle, 26 and expecting baby #2 in Feb..I think. I'm 5+5 and got my booking appt on 20th June.
> I'm super excited but equally as nervous for our 12wk scan as with my last pg this was when I found out I'd had a MMC after having an early scan at 6 weeks where a hb was seen but I'm feeling positive this time round and we will get our rainbow baby!!
> I've a DD who's 2 and a DH who I married in 2010 and have been with for 10 years!!
> Good luck to all of us!! Xoxo
> 
> Congratulations.
> Have you worked out your edd yet? XxClick to expand...
> 
> As far as I've worked out its 31/01/15 but I doubt this will be right so will be most likely 1st week in Feb xxClick to expand...

Ok I'll put you down for 31/1 and then you can update me when you get a scan xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

New symptom here... headaches! Went to bed with one last night and woke up with it this morning :( I'm probably dehydrated.


----------



## Jbaby90

Nausea kicked in this afternoon......lasted a couple of hours and I felt awful!!


----------



## readynwilling

Is it ironic that my hubby has been throwing up since i told him i was pregnant LOL


----------



## MorghanW

Got my 2nd beta results yesterday. 

83 @ 11 dpo
444 @ 15 dpo (doubling time 39 hrs)

Yay! I have my next beta tomorrow.


----------



## confuzion

yay those are great numbers morghan!! I'm waiting on my midwife to call and give me my results from yesterday...a ball of nerves right now. They checked my progesterone along with my betas and I think I'm mostly worrying about the progesterone.


----------



## ttc126

Hope that call comes soon confuzion :)

Last week when waiting for my dr to call the phone rang. It was her nurse! I was so nervous!!! Then she said "i just wanted to let you know I'll call you right away when your results come in"!!!!!! Lol!!!! I was thinking don't bother calling unless you're telling me something useful!!!


----------



## confuzion

LOL! I would think the same thing. 

Thank you. It's still pretty early here so might be a while yet :wacko:.


----------



## eme

Ugh me too! I had a wicked bad headache for the last half of the day yesterday and laaaate into the night! Also couldn't fall asleep until 3am! But the GOOD news is my spotting stopped last evening and it was such a relief this morning when there wasn't any again!


----------



## confuzion

I've been getting daily headaches since about 3 days before my pregnancy test actually turned positive :wacko:. I'm prone to migranes and really hoping pregnancy doesn't make them worse especially since I can't take anything for them!

eme - yay I'm so glad your spotting stopped :D. Must have been leftover implantation blood.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats on those numbers MorghanW!

confuzion, I hope you get your phone call soon.


Is it common to wake up drenched in sweat?


----------



## eme

Thanks! Yeah, baby must have dug in REALLY deep haha it wasnt a ton yesterday, just a bit every time I wiped. One time it seemed like a lot but I think it was mixing with my cm making it seem like more (sorry if tmi)


----------



## confuzion

savvyy - when my progesterone surges I tend to have night sweats. Your progesterone is climbing to keep that baby snuggled so definitely normal.

eme - nothing is tmi to me after ttc for 14 months :haha:. I'm sure the CM made it seem like it was more than it was. And especially since you haven't had any cramps I'm pretty certain it's nothing to be concerned about :thumbup:.


----------



## kazine

Edited comment because I was an idiot and wrote something wrong lol. Ignore!!!


----------



## savvysaver

confuzion, thanks, I was a little worried. I am glad my progesterone could be climbing, I had low progesterone (7) so I am taking the progesterone suppositories once daily.


----------



## confuzion

kazine - read your comment before you edited it, and didn't see anything wrong? Lol I did get a BFP and thanks I hope that it's sticky too.

savvy - I could be going on progesterone too (pending today's phone call, I already have the script) and it definitely sounds like that's what's to blame for the sweating ;)


----------



## kazine

You did? I flicked back a page and I you said you were taking a break from TTC so I though the scan must have been a fertility check thingy hahah. :$


----------



## confuzion

LOL I thought I was out when I got a BFN at 10 DPO. But I got a positive the next day. My tests have been getting progressively darker so I'm hopeful! Had my confirmation appointment yesterday.


----------



## babyfeva

Zombie-I'm feeling the same as you! I finally caved in a had half a cup of coffee this morning which helped!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay, for no more spotting eme!


----------



## babyfeva

I think so. I feel hot all the time!


----------



## babyfeva

readynwilling said:


> Is it ironic that my hubby has been throwing up since i told him i was pregnant LOL

LOL, poor guy!


----------



## babyfeva

Great numbers Morghan!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Happy happy and all new comers!


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> LOL I thought I was out when I got a BFN at 10 DPO. But I got a positive the next day. My tests have been getting progressively darker so I'm hopeful! Had my confirmation appointment yesterday.

Aaah brilliant! Then totally un-disregard the post I edited then! Congratulations :)!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks :)


----------



## slowloris

I forgot this early part of pregnancy totally wipes you out. Second nap over! And i got to walk hour and a half to work tomorow. Think ill be asleep half way through the shift lol. X


----------



## savvysaver

slowloris, I can't believe how tired I am! I could sleep all day...


----------



## ttc126

This morning i woke up to my sore boobs being completely back to normal. Very worrying. I mean i think some soreness was due to weaning many son and that's sorted now but oh my goodness it's so worrying!!!! Even now they aren't sore even when i push on them. I did read it's less pronounced after you've already had one baby....but i just don't know. I did almost throw up my vitamins this morning but i could've swallowed wrong. I'm also really tired but was up late. I had some light cramping this am off and on but no spotting. I just don't know what to think. 

Just praying very hard everything is ok.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm shattered, had a terrible evening with ds, dh working nights so I had no back up. He was still not settled at 10.30 then I got a hot drink and couldn't settle myself, I ended up on here till 2am and was too wound up to sleep. 
Dh arrived home at 4, ds woke at 6 and took ages to resettle he messed around for half an hour and got up for the day at 7.40. 
I had hoped for a nap but timings with dh being awake to watch ds didn't work out so I went and did the weekly food shopping then cooked dinner once I'd packed it all away. 
Ds had a short nap but is exhausted so hopefully he will go straight to sleep so I can recover xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc don't fret xx


----------



## ttc126

This morning i woke up to my sore boobs being completely back to normal. Very worrying. I mean i think some soreness was due to weaning many son and that's sorted now but oh my goodness it's so worrying!!!! Even now they aren't sore even when i push on them. I did read it's less pronounced after you've already had one baby....but i just don't know. I did almost throw up my vitamins this morning but i could've swallowed wrong. I'm also really tired but was up late. I had some light cramping this am off and on but no spotting. I just don't know what to think. 

Just praying very hard everything is ok.


----------



## ttc126

Sorry i don't know why that posted twice. Stupid phone! 

Thanks raspberry :)


----------



## ttc126

My dh works nights too so i know how that is when the lo won't settle down and you're on your own.

Hugs!!! Hoping you can rest lots tonight :)


----------



## maisie78

Me too. I am completely shattered most of the day but then find I can't sleep come night time :(


----------



## eme

ttc126 said:


> This morning i woke up to my sore boobs being completely back to normal. Very worrying. I mean i think some soreness was due to weaning many son and that's sorted now but oh my goodness it's so worrying!!!! Even now they aren't sore even when i push on them. I did read it's less pronounced after you've already had one baby....but i just don't know. I did almost throw up my vitamins this morning but i could've swallowed wrong. I'm also really tired but was up late. I had some light cramping this am off and on but no spotting. I just don't know what to think.
> 
> Just praying very hard everything is ok.

I know for me in past pregnancies my breast tenderness fluctuated. Sometimes they wouldn't get sore until the evening, other times they were only sore in the morning, and others all day long, etc. Despite my past mc history I've heard of MANY women whose breast tenderness fluctuated and they were just fine as well as their babies. Hormones can flare up and tone down as well as your body just may adjust to the new levels more easily this time around. Try not to worry too much about bb pain :flower:


----------



## eme

RaspberryK said:


> I'm shattered, had a terrible evening with ds, dh working nights so I had no back up. He was still not settled at 10.30 then I got a hot drink and couldn't settle myself, I ended up on here till 2am and was too wound up to sleep.
> Dh arrived home at 4, ds woke at 6 and took ages to resettle he messed around for half an hour and got up for the day at 7.40.
> I had hoped for a nap but timings with dh being awake to watch ds didn't work out so I went and did the weekly food shopping then cooked dinner once I'd packed it all away.
> Ds had a short nap but is exhausted so hopefully he will go straight to sleep so I can recover xx

So sorry you had a rough night! And can I just say (not trying to bring up anything unnecessarily) but I read that HORRIBLE woman's comments to you on that travel question thread last night when ~I~ couldn't sleep and it had me so upset and worked up that it kept me up for a bit longer as well!!!!! What a wretched woman and I hope her comments to you slid right off your back and into the gutter where they belong!!!! I had visions of cussing her out hahaha!!!!


----------



## babyfeva

ttc-try not to worry. I know easier said than done.

Raspberry-sorry about the rough time. Hopefully you can get some rest soon.


----------



## confuzion

Normal to worry ttc but I'm sure all is well.

I'm exhausted too. Can barely keep my eyes open. Starving but don't have the energy to get something to eat :haha:.


----------



## confuzion

So I got good news today :). My bloodwork came back good from yesterday's 15 DPO test. My progesterone was 24.5 (will go on supplements anyway). My hcg was 174. And the biggest whopper was my iron was 13.5 (I was anemic from big bleed during MMC#2) so really good and one less thing to worry about!

Ready to be on the list Ras! I am due February 11th. Hehe so behind all of you ladies but I O a little early in my cycle.


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> So I got good news today :). My bloodwork came back good from yesterday's 15 DPO test. My progesterone was 24.5 (will go on supplements anyway). My hcg was 174. And my the biggest whopper was my iron was 13.5 (I was anemic from big bleed during MMC#2) so really good and one less thing to worry about!
> 
> Ready to be on the list Ras! I am due February 11th. Hehe so behind all of you ladies but I O a little early in my cycle.

OH that's wonderful!!!! So glad your beta's came back with good results!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks eme! I haven't let myself be happy with this pregnancy at all until now :D


----------



## eme

I think I'll probably be the same, I have really happy moments...but until I see that good blood work, or a good scan I don't think I'll fully allow myself to embrace this


----------



## confuzion

I'm sure it will be perfect :hugs:. So many of us in this thread are PAL. It's trippy! At least we can help each other :)


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> My dh works nights too so i know how that is when the lo won't settle down and you're on your own.
> 
> Hugs!!! Hoping you can rest lots tonight :)

Just as bad tonight, it's 21.38 and been attempting to put him to bed for over 2 hours. He's never like this. He was great to start with I thought he had gone straight to sleep but no! Xx


----------



## eme

yeah, i actually find some comfort in that....being with like company =)


So totally (well not entirely) off topic but I'm wrestling with something and since you're PAL you will be able to relate. I just found out yesterday that one of my good friends is 8 weeks pregnant. She's told no one other than her DH (obviously lol) and went for her first ultrasound today. She's been spotting on and off since week 5 but never mentioned it to her OB and never got bloods drawn or anything. She was like, "I figure if I'm nauseous then that means my hormone levels are good so I'm fine" and all I said was "right". Because I didn't want to say, "Yes but if it's a molar pregnancy your hcg levels will be astronomically high, etc...." but didn't want to scare her so I didn't say much more than that.

Her scan was about 2 hours ago and I haven't heard a word from her, she said she'd let me know right away how it went. I'm fearing the worst for her and have a text typed out on my phone asking how it went but haven't sent it yet because if she DID get bad news, she's going to have taken it horribly hard.

She's wanted a baby for years, would cry sometimes when seeing a woman with a newborn, she's the kind whose hearts literally ached from wanting to be a mommy. So I know this is her dream....should I give her space and time and wait for her to contact me or do you think it's okay that I reach out and ask her. She said that I would be the first one she would come to if something went wrong because she knows I've been through that before....I just don't want to push if she did indeed, get bad news.

Sorry for the ramble, just mixed on what I should do.


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> So I got good news today :). My bloodwork came back good from yesterday's 15 DPO test. My progesterone was 24.5 (will go on supplements anyway). My hcg was 174. And the biggest whopper was my iron was 13.5 (I was anemic from big bleed during MMC#2) so really good and one less thing to worry about!
> 
> Ready to be on the list Ras! I am due February 11th. Hehe so behind all of you ladies but I O a little early in my cycle.

:happydance: xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah eme that's really hard xx


----------



## confuzion

eme said:


> yeah, i actually find some comfort in that....being with like company =)
> 
> 
> So totally (well not entirely) off topic but I'm wrestling with something and since you're PAL you will be able to relate. I just found out yesterday that one of my good friends is 8 weeks pregnant. She's told no one other than her DH (obviously lol) and went for her first ultrasound today. She's been spotting on and off since week 5 but never mentioned it to her OB and never got bloods drawn or anything. She was like, "I figure if I'm nauseous then that means my hormone levels are good so I'm fine" and all I said was "right". Because I didn't want to say, "Yes but if it's a molar pregnancy your hcg levels will be astronomically high, etc...." but didn't want to scare her so I didn't say much more than that.
> 
> Her scan was about 2 hours ago and I haven't heard a word from her, she said she'd let me know right away how it went. I'm fearing the worst for her and have a text typed out on my phone asking how it went but haven't sent it yet because if she DID get bad news, she's going to have taken it horribly hard.
> 
> She's wanted a baby for years, would cry sometimes when seeing a woman with a newborn, she's the kind whose hearts literally ached from wanting to be a mommy. So I know this is her dream....should I give her space and time and wait for her to contact me or do you think it's okay that I reach out and ask her. She said that I would be the first one she would come to if something went wrong because she knows I've been through that before....I just don't want to push if she did indeed, get bad news.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, just mixed on what I should do.

Oh wow. Now you've got me worried about her too. I hope everything turned out ok. Let us know how it goes! Spotting can mean nothing. And nausea is a good sign. Molars are so rare. My feeling is that she probably got good news and is busy celebrating it with her DH (or so I hope!)


----------



## eme

and before anyone points it out, yes good friends say even what's hard to say if it's for the benefit of their friends. But yesterday, honestly me saying something wouldn't have benefited her...since she was going in for her scan today I figured there's nothing I could "know" or say that would change what would happen. 

Now if she had come to me earlier I would've forced her to get her butt in to ANYone to get her bloods checked to just make sure. But yeah, since that wasn't the case I figured it'd just be rubbing salt in a possible wound and being a know-it-all so I didn't say anything.

It's driving me nuts, I really want to know if she's okay.....but I also know that those first few hours after finding something out that's bad, you're inconsolable. Gah haha If I'm not obsessing over my own stuff, I'm obsessing over someone else's lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Eme - thank you , yeah I didn't get chance to respond with my phone not being as quick as a computer but then I thought I don't have to defend or justify myself to someone like that anyway. 
I know that there was nothing I did or could have done differently. 
God help her if she tries to joint this group. 
Xx


----------



## eme

that's what I'm hoping, I hope she got good news and they're busy breaking the news to family


----------



## eme

RaspberryK said:


> Eme - thank you , yeah I didn't get chance to respond with my phone not being as quick as a computer but then I thought I don't have to defend or justify myself to someone like that anyway.
> I know that there was nothing I did or could have done differently.
> God help her if she tries to joint this group.
> Xx

bwhahaha!!! Yeah, she'd better think twice about that one! LoL You handled yourself very well....I think I would have resorted to cussing her out haha


----------



## savvysaver

confuzion, awesome numbers! Congrats girl!

eme, sorry to hear about the situation with your friend, I hope everything is okay. You did the right thing, at that point it doesn't make sense to have her worry even more. Hopefully she got some good news and will call you later.


----------



## confuzion

Lol you ladies are making me curious. What went on with this other vicious sounding girl?


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> Lol you ladies are making me curious. What went on with this other vicious sounding girl?

haha I'll leave that to Raspberry to answer :winkwink:


----------



## RaspberryK

We aren't technically allowed to discuss this xx


----------



## confuzion

Oh ok no problem then! No matter, I'm on your side! :haha:


----------



## eme

Oh reeeeally?? Wow haha well, we'll leave it at that, it was just a miserable person trying to spread their misery =)


----------



## RaspberryK

;-) xx


----------



## eme

So.....a show of hands for how many of us randomly grab our boobs throughout the day to check that they're still sore and get a silly smile when you see that they are indeed, still sore?

:hi: :haha: :awww:


----------



## confuzion

:wave: lol. Poke them all the time. Like Yes! Still sore.

Ras - thanks for the link. I am shocked. Hurt. Angry for you. I cannot believe someone would say things like that. Sick human being. I'm glad there was a few around to stick up for you. It was much worse than I was expecting. I hope she is banned from BnB.


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> :wave: lol. Poke them all the time. Like Yes! Still sore.
> 
> Ras - thanks for the link. I am shocked. Hurt. Angry for you. I cannot believe someone would say things like that. Sick human being. I'm glad there was a few around to stick up for you. It was much worse than I was expecting. I hope she is banned from BnB.

yeah, I was so shocked when I came across it. It was already closed by the time I saw it.....it had me so angry last night it kept me awake!


----------



## ttc126

Confuzion!!!!!!!! Congrats on your fantastic numbers!!!! So happy for you! :)

Ras, I'm so sorry :( Sometimes i think the littles sense when we're REALLY tired and amp things up more!!! Really hoping you can get some rest tonight! 

Eme, really hope everything is ok with your friend. I definitely think you did the right thing. I'm hoping she got good news, but either way she's lucky you'll be there for her.

And i TOTALLY raise my hand. Only today I've obsessively squeezed and nothing :( Awww!!!! I'm hoping they come back! Thank you everyone for the encouragement :)


----------



## RaspberryK

He totally knows something is different and it is typical that when I most need a break he's demanding. He's such a good boy usually in every way that it's a shock to the system. 
My boobs are swollen but not painful so I'm not bothering to prod, they aren't leaking this time either. :shrug: xx


----------



## ttc126

Ras i saw that thread. I'm so sorry and i hope you're ok.


----------



## savvysaver

eme said:


> So.....a show of hands for how many of us randomly grab our boobs throughout the day to check that they're still sore and get a silly smile when you see that they are indeed, still sore?
> 
> :hi: :haha: :awww:

:hi: yep, multiple times throughout the day. :blush:


----------



## Camichelle

Hi ladies! Congrats on all of your BFP's! Im hopeful for your friend Eme! I'm praying I will be able to have my name added to your list soon! Just joined this site so forgive me as I fumble my way through. Here's my situation, I am trying for baby #2. I had 2 miscarriages in 2012 :( They were really hard on me and so took a year hiatus from trying. Starting trying again this year. For the first time I used an ovulation kit this cycle and got peak ovulation on 5/21. I'm normally about 30 days on my cycle so think AF should be due tomorrow. For last 3 days I've taken hpt's and keep getting what looks like extremely faint positives. I'm hoping my mind is not playing tricks on me. If I am pregnant when should I get a conclusive result and should I be worried that it's so faint 3 days in a row if it's supposed to be increasing? I am having some symptoms, sore boobs, very hungry, light twinges of cramping. Any thoughts? Not sure if there's a way for me to post a pic of test. Would be great to know if others are seeing what I am or have had similar test results. Good luck and sticky baby dust to us all! :)


----------



## readynwilling

Dont have to grab, get a very ouchy reminder everytime little T nurses - which is still 1000 times a day LOL


----------



## eme

Camichelle said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats on all of your BFP's! Im hopeful for your friend Eme! I'm praying I will be able to have my name added to your list soon! Just joined this site so forgive me as I fumble my way through. Here's my situation, I am trying for baby #2. I had 2 miscarriages in 2012 :( They were really hard on me and so took a year hiatus from trying. Starting trying again this year. For the first time I used an ovulation kit this cycle and got peak ovulation on 5/21. I'm normally about 30 days on my cycle so think AF should be due tomorrow. For last 3 days I've taken hpt's and keep getting what looks like extremely faint positives. I'm hoping my mind is not playing tricks on me. If I am pregnant when should I get a conclusive result and should I be worried that it's so faint 3 days in a row if it's supposed to be increasing? I am having some symptoms, sore boobs, very hungry, light twinges of cramping. Any thoughts? Not sure if there's a way for me to post a pic of test. Would be great to know if others are seeing what I am or have had similar test results. Good luck and sticky baby dust to us all! :)

Which brand of hpt are you using? If it's a blue dye test those are notorious for evap lines. I would suggest using FRER (first response) it's a pink dye test and more reliable. Also, I've heard from some ladies on here that they actually got a more accurate read on a hpt from their second urination of the day, not first morning urine, so maybe try one in a few days that's a bit later?

I can usually get a positive result around the due date of my period or a day or two after it's late. Unfortunately time is really the only answer. If you are indeed pregnant your levels will double every 46-72 hrs or so (depends on the woman) so give it two more days and test again (if you can hold off for that long! lol) Best of luck!!!!


----------



## eme

readynwilling said:


> Dont have to grab, get a very ouchy reminder everytime little T nurses - which is still 1000 times a day LOL

LoL, eeks, I can't imagine having someone sucking and grabbing on my nips right now!!! LoL Kudos to you!!! :flower: I hope they stop hurting soon for your sake!!!


----------



## savvysaver

Camichelle said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats on all of your BFP's! Im hopeful for your friend Eme! I'm praying I will be able to have my name added to your list soon! Just joined this site so forgive me as I fumble my way through. Here's my situation, I am trying for baby #2. I had 2 miscarriages in 2012 :( They were really hard on me and so took a year hiatus from trying. Starting trying again this year. For the first time I used an ovulation kit this cycle and got peak ovulation on 5/21. I'm normally about 30 days on my cycle so think AF should be due tomorrow. For last 3 days I've taken hpt's and keep getting what looks like extremely faint positives. I'm hoping my mind is not playing tricks on me. If I am pregnant when should I get a conclusive result and should I be worried that it's so faint 3 days in a row if it's supposed to be increasing? I am having some symptoms, sore boobs, very hungry, light twinges of cramping. Any thoughts? Not sure if there's a way for me to post a pic of test. Would be great to know if others are seeing what I am or have had similar test results. Good luck and sticky baby dust to us all! :)

Hi and welcome! I agree with eme on the frer (first response) tests. I was getting faint lines on the wondfo cheapie tests and I took a frer and had a very dark and clear line. It took a few days to finally get the wondfo cheapie tests to start getting darker lines.

You can post a picture here, not sure how to explain the details on how to, but at the bottom are additional options, you click manage attachments and you can upload a picture. You might need to resize it since the file can't be too big. 

fx'd for you! :flower:


----------



## Jbaby90

Wow so hard to keep up on this thread.....so much going on haha!! 

Eme - I hope ur friend is ok! 

Ras - not sure what this other thread is about or who this mean person is but hope ur ok!! 

Haha yes I would say every half hour I check my boobs to see if they are still tender.....the feeling comes and goes though! 
I felt a bit sick yesterday arvo so that was pretty reassuring!


----------



## Camichelle

savvysaver said:


> Camichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Congrats on all of your BFP's! Im hopeful for your friend Eme! I'm praying I will be able to have my name added to your list soon! Just joined this site so forgive me as I fumble my way through. Here's my situation, I am trying for baby #2. I had 2 miscarriages in 2012 :( They were really hard on me and so took a year hiatus from trying. Starting trying again this year. For the first time I used an ovulation kit this cycle and got peak ovulation on 5/21. I'm normally about 30 days on my cycle so think AF should be due tomorrow. For last 3 days I've taken hpt's and keep getting what looks like extremely faint positives. I'm hoping my mind is not playing tricks on me. If I am pregnant when should I get a conclusive result and should I be worried that it's so faint 3 days in a row if it's supposed to be increasing? I am having some symptoms, sore boobs, very hungry, light twinges of cramping. Any thoughts? Not sure if there's a way for me to post a pic of test. Would be great to know if others are seeing what I am or have had similar test results. Good luck and sticky baby dust to us all! :)
> 
> Hi and welcome! I agree with eme on the frer (first response) tests. I was getting faint lines on the wondfo cheapie tests and I took a frer and had a very dark and clear line. It took a few days to finally get the wondfo cheapie tests to start getting darker lines.
> 
> You can post a picture here, not sure how to explain the details on how to, but at the bottom are additional options, you click manage attachments and you can upload a picture. You might need to resize it since the file can't be too big.
> 
> fx'd for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I was using the clearblue early response so I'll definitely pick up a frer and keep you posted :) fx'd


----------



## Camichelle

https://[URL=https://s1172.photobucket.com/user/goofygirl812/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/A1FDB7DF-5D98-4074-AEB4-2417D1190239_zpswuyvr6il.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/A1FDB7DF-5D98-4074-AEB4-2417D1190239_zpswuyvr6il.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

BFP? Or maybe small skinny positive at least? Lol


----------



## Camichelle

Oops don't think uploading the pic worked. :/


----------



## Camichelle

https://https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/A1FDB7DF-5D98-4074-AEB4-2417D1190239_zpswuyvr6il.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Looks like a BFP! But because it's a blue dye test, I'm a little cautious of it. Get a pink dye test! :D


----------



## confuzion

You know what. On second thought. Way too thick to be an evap. I say you're pregnant!


----------



## Jbaby90

That looks positive to me


----------



## savvysaver

That looks positive!!


----------



## readynwilling

Id say positive. Ive never gotten an evap on a blue dye test (and ive used lots of em!)


----------



## babyfeva

confuzion said:


> So I got good news today :). My bloodwork came back good from yesterday's 15 DPO test. My progesterone was 24.5 (will go on supplements anyway). My hcg was 174. And the biggest whopper was my iron was 13.5 (I was anemic from big bleed during MMC#2) so really good and one less thing to worry about!
> 
> Ready to be on the list Ras! I am due February 11th. Hehe so behind all of you ladies but I O a little early in my cycle.

Yay! great news!


----------



## babyfeva

Whoa so much catching up. 
Eme- I'm really hoping for the best for your friend. Maybe just give her a little bit of time. I never really get the sore boob feeling. Although, I do notice when I remove my bra at the end of the day it feels like my boobs were heavy. If that makes any sense. 

Camichelle- that's definitely a positive. Maybe go in for bloods soon?

Raspberry- who was being nasty to you?! How rude. I'm sorry. 

As far as the boobs, I do poke around but more at my slightly sensitive nipple.


----------



## Blondish_keg

Eme how was your friend?! I'm anxious over here for her !
I hold my hands up to the bb grabbing. They do come n go but I have outgrown my second bra in as many weeks now - eak!
Also I didn't catch this meany but I'm mentally throwing baby poop at them for you ;) 
+ defo a bfp in that photo woop woop


----------



## RaspberryK

Camichelle said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats on all of your BFP's! Im hopeful for your friend Eme! I'm praying I will be able to have my name added to your list soon! Just joined this site so forgive me as I fumble my way through. Here's my situation, I am trying for baby #2. I had 2 miscarriages in 2012 :( They were really hard on me and so took a year hiatus from trying. Starting trying again this year. For the first time I used an ovulation kit this cycle and got peak ovulation on 5/21. I'm normally about 30 days on my cycle so think AF should be due tomorrow. For last 3 days I've taken hpt's and keep getting what looks like extremely faint positives. I'm hoping my mind is not playing tricks on me. If I am pregnant when should I get a conclusive result and should I be worried that it's so faint 3 days in a row if it's supposed to be increasing? I am having some symptoms, sore boobs, very hungry, light twinges of cramping. Any thoughts? Not sure if there's a way for me to post a pic of test. Would be great to know if others are seeing what I am or have had similar test results. Good luck and sticky baby dust to us all! :)

I think we mostly got squinters before the bfp, have you uploaded a photo into the pregnancy test gallery? Xx

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh you already posted... looks positive, have you got another test? 
Xx


----------



## slowloris

Morning all.
so in scared now as woke up with af like cramps. Tmi warning- pains in my lady area?! Coming in waves. And i keep feeling like af has started, go to toilet and nothing but lots of cm? Is this a bad sign? I hope these cramps go away. 

as for bbs, mime aren't really sore at all but nips look different! And come up in pimple right across my chest. Pregnancy makes me feel ugly lol!


----------



## slowloris

And cam id say bfp. Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I felt like that a few days ago SL ... hopefully nothing but if you keep getting pains best to get checked out. Sounds like your uterus contracting and stretching though which is normal xx


----------



## eme

Okay so in the middle of the night I got a message from my friend............it was a picture of her US!!!!! Baby is perfect!!!! =) Yay!!!!!!

@Cam: I'd say that's a definitely BFP squinter haha, retest in a few days with a pink dye and I"m sure you'll get a big fat pink line! Congrats, and welcome!!!!

@Slow: I have AF (mild) type cramping here and there, just the uterus stretching out....it's surprising how early it starts. I also notice, especially during weeks 6-8, that any time I had "things" moving downward in my intestines that it would feel like af cramps.....and then like an hour or two later, I'd need to go poo so maybe it's just your innards pressing on your ute as well. Full bladder can have the same effect. As long as there's not blood (significant amounts and bright in color) I think you should be fine :flower:


----------



## eme

Oh and also, because I like analyzing every little thing in my pregnancy haha I took another FRER this morning and the line IS getting darker!!!! I know they say to never judge your pregnancy on the darkness of the line, but it's so hard to listen to them haha


----------



## laurac1988

Heyyyy late joiner! I'm Laura and my partner is Amy. We have been trying in and off for two years and got our BFP on June 1st! I'm so excited to be carrying Squishy. This will be our first bubba xx


----------



## eme

Welcome Laura! and Congrats!!!!


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Laura! And so happy about your friend Eme! Thanks for all the positive comments and thought ladies! I'm trying to stay optimistic without getting my hopes up too high. I took a frer with fmu this morning with same result, very faint positive. It's possible I ovulated or implanted a bit later than I thought so I still may be 1-2 days before missed period. I'll keep testing and fx'd for darker lines!


----------



## eme

It sometimes takes a few days for the lines to get much darker so don't get tooooo worried about it. As long as it shows a line you're good...and the fact that you got a clear line (regardless of how faint) on the FRER then that's a very very good sign!!!


----------



## ttc126

Cam, congrats! Can't wait to see your next test!!!

Hi Laura!

So glad for your friend eme!!!!! 

So my boobs have remained not sore...hmmmm. Oh well... gotta try not to worry and staypositive!


----------



## confuzion

slowloris - I've gotten like stabs in the lady parts. Not so much like AF cramps. Not sure what it's about. But didn't worry me because never felt anything like it when losing my three previous pregnancies. And the 'wet' omg is it AF feeling I think is normal lol. I got LOTS of pregnancy discharge (sorry if TMI!).

eme - yay about your friend. My feeling was that it was gonna be ok :). I've been testing every single day since I got my BFP :haha:. Yesterday it was finally as dark as the control. I'm tempted to stop testing. Hope I can control my urge!!

cam - pic of the FRER? Having HPT withdrawal already :haha:

laura - YAY so nice to see you here friend :happydance:


----------



## Camichelle

I called the doc for a blood test and because of my 2 miscarriages about progesterone since we discussed it after the last one. Waiting for call back. Will keep you posted! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

laurac1988 said:


> Heyyyy late joiner! I'm Laura and my partner is Amy. We have been trying in and off for two years and got our BFP on June 1st! I'm so excited to be carrying Squishy. This will be our first bubba xx

That's great congratulations! 

Sorry if this is rude and feel free to tell me to piss off... how did you two decide which one of you would physically have your baby? 

Xx


----------



## eme

yeah I'm thinking of calling mine on Monday to request one. I'm REALLY surprised I haven't heard back from mine...especially after our discussion following my recent mc. I thought she'd want me in right away for bloods and a scan at 7 or 8 weeks. But as of right now I'm scheduled for a scan at 10 weeks and that's it! I had low progesterone with my last one as well...I still have 6 weeks of progesterone suppositories in my fridge (unused from March) so since all that I've read is that there's no harm in taking it regardless, even if your levels are fine, so I'm taking it!!! haha


----------



## confuzion

Good luck cam! I just started on progesterone last night :D. Got to say it does make me feel better with this pregnancy somehow.


----------



## laurac1988

RaspberryK said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyy late joiner! I'm Laura and my partner is Amy. We have been trying in and off for two years and got our BFP on June 1st! I'm so excited to be carrying Squishy. This will be our first bubba xx
> 
> That's great congratulations!
> 
> Sorry if this is rude and feel free to tell me to piss off... how did you two decide which one of you would physically have your baby?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Not rude at all. Amy is generally the more "masculine" out of us and she always said carrying would feel wrong for her as she's doesn't really identify as male or female. 
We did actually both try this month. She's 5dpo at the moment so waiting to find out if she caught or not. Although she doesn't think she did


----------



## Camichelle

https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/024DCDF7-645A-481C-8A66-E942826C1160_zpsdmgjvnwv.jpg

This one seems even fainter &#128556;


----------



## confuzion

NO that is one beautiful BFP :happydance:. No denying that pink line! Congrats again hon!


----------



## eme

yeah that's a definite BFP!! congrats!!!! That's what mine looked like on the 31st. Since I don't know when I ovulated (wasn't tracking this month) I can only go on assumption based on when I had my ewcm and say that's the strength of my line at either 11dpo or 16dpo depending on the two times we had sex in a 2 week period hahaha!!! I was traveling a lot (I'm a flight attendant so having good timing can be REALLY hard!) and those are the only times we had sex in the middle two weeks of May. I attached mine so you can compare


----------



## eme

laurac1988 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyy late joiner! I'm Laura and my partner is Amy. We have been trying in and off for two years and got our BFP on June 1st! I'm so excited to be carrying Squishy. This will be our first bubba xx
> 
> That's great congratulations!
> 
> Sorry if this is rude and feel free to tell me to piss off... how did you two decide which one of you would physically have your baby?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Not rude at all. Amy is generally the more "masculine" out of us and she always said carrying would feel wrong for her as she's doesn't really identify as male or female.
> We did actually both try this month. She's 5dpo at the moment so waiting to find out if she caught or not. Although she doesn't think she didClick to expand...


Oh wow, can you imagine if her's does stick too?!?! What an exciting journey!!!! That'd make it an interesting ride for sure!!!


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! I'm excited to be among the Feb Hearts! This will be our first LO. Hubby and I have been married for about a year and 5 months. I'm a mixture of elated, nervous, and scared to death. I think I'll be due around Feb 12. 

So excited to find this group! Congrats to everyone. :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Hi misseyre! Welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## eme

:hi: Hey there MissEyre!!! Congrats :flower: and welcome!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Here is my Frer from this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## eme

Nice lines!!


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous lines Hun xx


----------



## RaspberryK

laurac1988 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Heyyyy late joiner! I'm Laura and my partner is Amy. We have been trying in and off for two years and got our BFP on June 1st! I'm so excited to be carrying Squishy. This will be our first bubba xx
> 
> That's great congratulations!
> 
> Sorry if this is rude and feel free to tell me to piss off... how did you two decide which one of you would physically have your baby?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Not rude at all. Amy is generally the more "masculine" out of us and she always said carrying would feel wrong for her as she's doesn't really identify as male or female.
> We did actually both try this month. She's 5dpo at the moment so waiting to find out if she caught or not. Although she doesn't think she didClick to expand...

How amazing that would be! I find gender identity pretty fascinating, do you think you will parent "gender neutral" ? I take certain aspects of it so I never restrict ds toys, colours or activities etc based on his sex Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ready - that's fab, I wish mine would get dark, tempted to buy more frer tomorrow xx


----------



## confuzion

Holy dark test line ready!! Mine was as dark as the control only yesterday and I'm waiting a day or two to hopefully see something similar to that!


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> Holy dark test line ready!! Mine was as dark as the control only yesterday and I'm waiting a day or two to hopefully see something similar to that!

How far along are you now? Since I'm not sure of when I ovulated I don't really know how 'far along' I am but I'm 5 weeks today based on LMP. Still waiting for my test line to be as dark as the control line!


----------



## confuzion

I'm 4+1 by LMP and 4+3 by conception (charted and used OPKs). Going by LMP because that's what my midwife uses.

Everyone's hcg rises at different rates. As long as your lines are getting darker I wouldn't worry!


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
originally i thought i was due january 31st
but now im thinking im due sometime in early february
because my LMP was the 26th of april and my cycles are usually 30/31 days long
i didnt temp or anything and was kind of NTNP this time and what do you know
so didnt track EWCM and have no idea when i ovulated but the only time we DTD was the 15th of april which would have been cycle day 20 (ovulation predictors predict me to ovulate on the 18th or 19th cycle day so must have ovulated on the 20th cycle day) so we must have DTD super close to ovulation which is good because we are hoping for a boy (shettles theory method) so based on that im probably only about 5 weeks along now instead of almost six weeks along but im not changing my ticker until my first prenatal appointment on the 19th
so i guess i would be due in early february though if i am only about 5 weeks along 
so do you ladies mind if i join?


----------



## eme

Okay, yeah I think I ovulated a bit late this month based on the fact that the test I took on the 31st was the most faintest squinter you've ever seen in your life! LoL So I think I ovulated on or near the 19th which would put me closer to 4+2. My line was darker this morning than the previous tests I've taken but not 'quite' as dark as the control line yet, close but not quite


----------



## savvysaver

readynwilling said:


> Here is my Frer from this morning :)

readynwilling, my frer from this morning looks similar to yours! 

Is it normal that the second line is really faint? I got worried something was wrong.
 



Attached Files:







june5.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Laura! I think I saw you over in the short LP thread? 

eme, glad your friend is okay! 

MissEyre, congrats! This is my first too!


----------



## confuzion

Eme - yeah your tests sound perfect for where you are :thumbup:

Savvy - nothing wrong with that! Test that dark is a great sign!!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Bridget!


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> hey everyone!
> originally i thought i was due january 31st
> but now im thinking im due sometime in early february
> because my LMP was the 26th of april and my cycles are usually 30/31 days long
> i didnt temp or anything and was kind of NTNP this time and what do you know
> so didnt track EWCM and have no idea when i ovulated but the only time we DTD was the 15th of april which would have been cycle day 20 (ovulation predictors predict me to ovulate on the 18th or 19th cycle day so must have ovulated on the 20th cycle day) so we must have DTD super close to ovulation which is good because we are hoping for a boy (shettles theory method) so based on that im probably only about 5 weeks along now instead of almost six weeks along but im not changing my ticker until my first prenatal appointment on the 19th
> so i guess i would be due in early february though if i am only about 5 weeks along
> so do you ladies mind if i join?

Join away, I'll pop you at in as 31st jan and then once you get your scan ill change the date. I'm


----------



## RaspberryK

... Sure most of our dates will change. Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

its normal for the control line to be faint when the test line is suuuuuper dark
because your HCG levels are so high that its actually pulling color from the control line into the test line
if you google it there is a forum that comes up and the first answer this girl actually called first response and thats what they told her

this is mine from the first when i thought i was 5+1 but must have been only 4+4 or so
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## eme

Welcome Bridget! And yes, it's always nice to be around people who are pretty much the same time along as yourself =) I'm pretty sure my date will change once I get a dating scan....I have NO CLUE when I ovulated haha!


----------



## bridgetboo62

the first test i took (in my siggie) i must have only been about 4 weeks exactly or 3+6
i took it on the 27th


----------



## eme

bridgetboo62 said:


> its normal for the control line to be faint when the test line is suuuuuper dark
> because your HCG levels are so high that its actually pulling color from the control line into the test line
> if you google it there is a forum that comes up and the first answer this girl actually called first response and thats what they told her
> 
> this is mine from the first when i thought i was 5+1 but must have been only 4+4 or so

yeah mine are still slightly the other way around....they're ~almost~ the same color but the test line on mine are still a bit lighter than the control....waiting and waiting for it to darken =)


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh im so impatient i cant wait for that ultrasound


----------



## eme

amen sister! lol


----------



## bridgetboo62

i also dont really feel many symptoms yet
no morning sickness and i use to have super vivid dreams before i got pregnant and they stopped like as soon as we conceived
really weird
maybe just a bit more tired than usual
and peeing more frequently and with more urgency
and my nipples are sore but not my boobs
and cramps that last a few seconds and happen about 2-4 times a day
but thats about it
not really any cravings lately
no nausea
none of the classic symptoms


----------



## maisie78

My chicken nugget craving is back lol :) First few weeks with dd all I wanted was chicken nuggets. Trying to think what I wanted for lunch today. I was starving but just didn't fancy anything then chicken nuggets popped in my head and I knew I had to have them. Made myself laugh because I had completely forgotten my obsession with them until that exact moment :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

haha i craved pizza once i think and BBQ chick once i think
but idk that could have just been because i hadnt had either in a loooooong time


----------



## eme

bhahaa chicken nuggets is my first crave to show up! I'm having some of the usual early symptoms, sore bb's and nips, VIVID dreams like none other, headaches, peeing, loose stools, mood swings, and sleep issues =)

No real nausea yet, except for last night I gagged on a bite of food and had to calm my throat down so that I wouldn't yak haha


----------



## bridgetboo62

so what does the chinese gender prediction say for everyone?
it says boy for me

what about the old wives tales?
i dont know if i believe those
half say boy half say girl for me


----------



## maisie78

Boy for me but it said that last time too and she is definitely a girl ;)


----------



## readynwilling

says boy for me. Which is actually what im hoping. But tempted to stay team yellow as i have one of each already.


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh no!
we really want a boy
so hopefully us DTD only close to ovulation (im assuming since we DTD a few days after predicted ovulation based on cycle length) and if i did ovulate on the 14th or 15th then that would mean i only had a 11 or 12 day luteal phase which is short
means that it will be boy based on the theory that male sperm at faster swimmers but die quicker and female sperm are slower swimmers but live longer and if you DTD as close to ovulation as possible its more likely to be boy and if you DTD a day or two before ovulation then its more likely to be girl


----------



## bridgetboo62

readynwilling said:


> says boy for me. Which is actually what im hoping. But tempted to stay team yellow as i have one of each already.



you mean you may keep it a surprise till birth?
my sister is doing that she is going all natural and having her baby at home and not getting any ultrasounds or anything
i could never do that even if i already have one of each gender


----------



## slowloris

Hello, i went to my doc today who is heavily pregnant!
she was not overly helpful as.everything i asked she did t really know an answer! But was really helpful in looking things up. 
asked about a different midwife. But there is only the one that covers my area! So asked if she can be available on a different day. Atm she is only avaible Tuesdays which is the one day of the week i work away! 
anyway one thing she mentioned is that a must be very fertile. As first pregnancy was a condom mishap, second was also unplanned and this was my second month trying after mc. But that doesn't really mean much i guess, as last two weren't successful.
anyway sorry for rambling on! New symptom headaches! Boo! And ive just wanted to eat like a horse today.


----------



## RaspberryK

How can a midwife only be available one day a week? That's ridiculous! 
3rd time lucky sl xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

maybe she is only available that one because she is a pregnant?
or has another job?
or has a lot of other patients?


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, I was a bit worried why the lines were so different. I made my DH run up and grab a clearblue, it came back pregnant 2-3, which is right on track.

I have always wanted a little girl, so with that being said I am 100% positive that I will have a boy. DH wants a boy. We will find out, he said he can't wait until birth. I don't need to find out, I already know. :blue:

Not as tired as I was the last week or so, boobs still hurt (probably more from me poking them) and heartburn/bloating too. I have IBS and am on a special, very limited diet...food cravings are going to be terrible for me.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Laura to you and your partner!
Welcome also Miss Eyre, congrats!


----------



## babyfeva

Eme-so happy to hear your friend and baby are fine.

I had the worst night last night. I woke up around 1:30 to go pee then my son woke up crying at 2am. He was inconsolable. He cried for 2 hours!! At about 3 am, I noticed I was sweating and my stomach started turning. I realized uh oh, diarrhea! I ran into my room gave my son to DH and went. My son continued to cry for almost another hour when he finally said "nom nom" I asked, "are you hungry"? He ate an entire banana then knocked out. Why couldn't he had told me at 2 am?! LOL (He's only 18 months) I finally returned to bed at 4:15 am, my husbands alarm went off at 5 am! I had to get up at 5:30 to get ready for work. Blah

Went into the shower and what happens, I have to go again! Return to the shower and have to go again! UGH! Head off to work feeling so horrible and exhausted. Get to work and have to go AGAIN! I must have gone at least 5 times more. Finally, let my boss know I can't work the afternoon since I work on patients. (I'm a dental hygienist) So came home. It must be a stomach virus because my son was sick with vomitting all Sunday night but I thought it was food poisoning. My husband had the runs all day Tuesday and Wednesday. So, I guess it's just my turn. Boo

Sorry for the long ramble. Had to get it off my chest. Now, waiting to hear back from my doctors office for my second hcg levels.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Just found out I am pregnant, cautiously so for the time being. :) 

My EDD is February 12th. This is my 4th pregnancy -- I have a two year old daughter and had two losses. 

I am 28 and over the moon! I am anxious and nervous but also enthralled! &#128522;

Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats swansong!


----------



## eme

Congrats Swansong and welcome!!! I think so far you're the closest to Valentine's Day ;-)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i had diarrhea too the other day
i thought you were suppose to be constipated in pregnancy/early pregnancy
because you digestive system slows down not speeds up

also i have always had super blonde hair on my legs and never have had to shave
and now my hair is turning darker and thicker
i hear that is a sign of a boy
and my acne is clearing up i also hear that is a sign its a boy
i havent had any morning sickness or nausea yet and i hear that is a sign of a boy but that may be because i am only about 5 weeks and not 6 weeks and it hasnt started yet


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh i feel so dizzy and weak and tired today

stressing about when to tell my parents

we will be telling them it was surprise and we got pregnant on birth control
because they wouldnt understand otherwise because im so young and me and OH havent been together that long
not to mention we dont have our place yet (living with my mom which is fine she doesnt mind)
but will soon we just have to pay off some debt first
and pay off our car and imac
we really werent expecting for it to happen this soon

not sure if i should tell them after my first scan on the 19th
not sure if i will get a scan around 12 or 13 weeks and should tell them then
or if i should wait until im in the second trimester so miscarriage isnt as big of a possibility
or if i should wait to tell them after we know the sex but wont i be showing before then?
i dont want my mom to freak out and say you cant have the baby while living with her
we really want to be moved out by the time baby comes but im worried we wont get everything paid off in time


----------



## RaspberryK

Yay for more recruits, I'm glad people are finding the group, please feel free to spread the word and don't forget to add our banner.

Anyone else expecting to go overdue? I imagine I'll still be fat and round on valentines xx


----------



## confuzion

Welcome swan! 

I keep gagging when I brush my teeth ugh. The toothpaste! Baby must not like it. 

And Chinese says boy for both LMP and conception for me interestingly enough. Hope it's right but it's not a strong preference so I would be over the moon with a girl too. 

I expect I might be overdue because it's my first pregnancy. Don't think miscarriages count eh?


----------



## RaspberryK

My friend was a day early with her first, I think it depends on the person. 
I knew I'd be overdue, it runs in our families, I'm fully expecting to go over again. 
With ds my dates and early scan dates suggested 31st August, 12 week scan said 2nd September, he arrived on 11th September. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

I hope this pregnancy will go to term and that I'll find out!


----------



## RaspberryK

Bridget, definitely I got really hairy with ds and linea niagra too. 
I'd honestly be really positive to your parents about being pregnant. Xx


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> I hope this pregnancy will go to term and that I'll find out!

Amen to that!!! After the mc's I've had I don't care if it's a boy or a girl, I just (sincerely) want a healthy baby!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

eme said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I hope this pregnancy will go to term and that I'll find out!
> 
> Amen to that!!! After the mc's I've had I don't care if it's a boy or a girl, I just (sincerely) want a healthy baby!!!Click to expand...

This is going to be the one! Nothing could go wrong with all this positive energy xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

right now we have a $200/mo car payment (still owe about $3000) and $1500 on the computer we have to pay off before 10 months from now and OH has debt he needs to pay off to get his credit up so we will qualify for getting into a place currently making $250/ month payments on a $2000 debt
and he has medical bills he has to get on payment plans for but hopefully we can make the minimum payments on those i think the lady said like $20/mo
then some other random debt too
my sister is paying OH $1500 to paint her house which will really help
and we are in the middle of a lawsuit because his buddy screwed him over on a dirt bike and we are trying to get the title to it so we can sell it. once we do we can sell it for $2000 which will really help. and our third car which we are trying to get the title to the previous owner has it tied up in a bankruptcy but hopefully it will be resolved soon and we can see that for about $1200 and that will be a big help

so hopefully we will be in a place where we are able make rent before baby comes

but on top of all that buying stuff for baby and preparing ect

its all just very worrisome and stressful

sorry everyone i just felt the need to vent its weighing pretty hard on me

i dont work but i want to. there is a gas station down the street that is hiring which is really convenient because i could walk to and from work but i dont know if it would be good for baby with the fumes and all. (here in oregon you cant pump your own gas its illegal we have gas station attendants who do it for you) i emailed midwife about it but she hasnt replied yet i think im going to email my OB/GYN about it if i dont get a reply soon. i made a thread about it on first tri and someone found some information online a study that shows it can be harmful. but i dont like to trust what i read on the internet. other people commented on my thread and said that they would feel uncomfortable with a pregnant lady pumping their gas and would go to a different gas station if that was the case. 

i do have a job at the zoo as a cashier and food services worker but now all the temporary employees have to pay $6 a day to park and that on top of gas money doesnt make it worth it since its only minimum wage. (im taken off the schedule right now you only have to work 1 day a year to stay on the payroll and not have to reapply and you can call them anytime and say hey i want to work this one day or hey i want to start working regularly again pretty cool and whether im working regularly or not i get a 25% discount on all food and merchandise and can get anyone i want in for free no limit on how many) plus we only have one car working at the moment and my OH needs it to drive to work. he also needs to pay $230 a fine next paycheck because his license was suspended and we didnt know and since it was suspended for a certain amount of time he needs to pay like over $100 to take the driving and written test again and get it reinstated

we need to buy a $100 fuel pump for our other car to get it running then we need to register it
and get maybe get tags for it and insure it
hopefully my mom will put it on her insurance and we can just pay her to save us money

OH makes about $1800/mo

but he is hoping to get promoted to a salary position at his company soon
but he was super close to being fired a few weeks ago so idk about that
but im still hopeful

and we are both going to apply to be longshoremen at the end of this month
which is $25/hr to start out and after 5 years could be making 150k+ a year
so hopefully one or both of us gets into that
my dad use to work for them so he is going to try and pull strings 

maybe i can get assistance from the state too since im pregnant and not working?
but idk how that works

again sorry everyone
i know you probably dont care at all
i just dont have anyone to talk to and im really stressed and worried


----------



## eme

RaspberryK said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I hope this pregnancy will go to term and that I'll find out!
> 
> Amen to that!!! After the mc's I've had I don't care if it's a boy or a girl, I just (sincerely) want a healthy baby!!!Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to be the one! Nothing could go wrong with all this positive energy xxClick to expand...

<3 <3 <3 thank you so much for that!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> right now we have a $200/mo car payment (still owe about $3000) and $1500 on the computer we have to pay off before 10 months from now and OH has debt he needs to pay off to get his credit up so we will qualify for getting into a place currently making $250/ month payments on a $2000 debt
> and he has medical bills he has to get on payment plans for but hopefully we can make the minimum payments on those i think the lady said like $20/mo
> then some other random debt too
> my sister is paying OH $1500 to paint her house which will really help
> and we are in the middle of a lawsuit because his buddy screwed him over on a dirt bike and we are trying to get the title to it so we can sell it. once we do we can sell it for $2000 which will really help. and our third car which we are trying to get the title to the previous owner has it tied up in a bankruptcy but hopefully it will be resolved soon and we can see that for about $1200 and that will be a big help
> 
> so hopefully we will be in a place where we are able make rent before baby comes
> 
> but on top of all that buying stuff for baby and preparing ect
> 
> its all just very worrisome and stressful
> 
> sorry everyone i just felt the need to vent its weighing pretty hard on me
> 
> i dont work but i want to. there is a gas station down the street that is hiring which is really convenient because i could walk to and from work but i dont know if it would be good for baby with the fumes and all. (here in oregon you cant pump your own gas its illegal we have gas station attendants who do it for you) i emailed midwife about it but she hasnt replied yet i think im going to email my OB/GYN about it if i dont get a reply soon. i made a thread about it on first tri and someone found some information online a study that shows it can be harmful. but i dont like to trust what i read on the internet. other people commented on my thread and said that they would feel uncomfortable with a pregnant lady pumping their gas and would go to a different gas station if that was the case.
> 
> i do have a job at the zoo as a cashier and food services worker but now all the temporary employees have to pay $6 a day to park and that on top of gas money doesnt make it worth it since its only minimum wage. (im taken off the schedule right now you only have to work 1 day a year to stay on the payroll and not have to reapply and you can call them anytime and say hey i want to work this one day or hey i want to start working regularly again pretty cool and whether im working regularly or not i get a 25% discount on all food and merchandise and can get anyone i want in for free no limit on how many) plus we only have one car working at the moment and my OH needs it to drive to work. he also needs to pay $230 a fine next paycheck because his license was suspended and we didnt know and since it was suspended for a certain amount of time he needs to pay like over $100 to take the driving and written test again and get it reinstated
> 
> we need to buy a $100 fuel pump for our other car to get it running then we need to register it
> and get maybe get tags for it and insure it
> hopefully my mom will put it on her insurance and we can just pay her to save us money
> 
> OH makes about $1800/mo
> 
> but he is hoping to get promoted to a salary position at his company soon
> but he was super close to being fired a few weeks ago so idk about that
> but im still hopeful
> 
> and we are both going to apply to be longshoremen at the end of this month
> which is $25/hr to start out and after 5 years could be making 150k+ a year
> so hopefully one or both of us gets into that
> my dad use to work for them so he is going to try and pull strings
> 
> maybe i can get assistance from the state too since im pregnant and not working?
> but idk how that works
> 
> again sorry everyone
> i know you probably dont care at all
> i just dont have anyone to talk to and im really stressed and worried

Is there any way you can consolidate your debts? Get some temporary work? Even leaflet distribution? Maybe look online for at home admin data entry type work? 
I am a fan of swapping to 0% interest credit cards, pay the minimum on everything and then pay more off on the thing that charges most interest or fees. 
Could you do cleaning or take on ironing, dog walking, baby sitting? Anything like that. 
I make money by selling at car boot sales and on eBay. Xx


----------



## readynwilling

bridgetboo62 said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> says boy for me. Which is actually what im hoping. But tempted to stay team yellow as i have one of each already.
> 
> 
> you mean you may keep it a surprise till birth?
> my sister is doing that she is going all natural and having her baby at home and not getting any ultrasounds or anything
> i could never do that even if i already have one of each genderClick to expand...

yes not finding out the gender till birth. I am pretty OCD and im sure by 20 weeks i'll change my mind LOL. 



RaspberryK said:


> Yay for more recruits, I'm glad people are finding the group, please feel free to spread the word and don't forget to add our banner.
> 
> Anyone else expecting to go overdue? I imagine I'll still be fat and round on valentines xx

I expect to go to at least my due date. One of my pet peeves is people who try to "evict" the baby at 37weeks cause they are "full term". BABIES NEED TO BAKE lol! I mean some have their babies early, and thats fine. Its those who start an eviction process LOL. I was 3 days over with my 1st and 6hours past my edd with my 2nd. And actually the only reason i was 3 days over with my first is my OB changed my EDD. I told them March 7th based on conception date, they sent me for a scan and said March 4th. Guess what - i had her on the 7th LOL


----------



## bridgetboo62

i would love to be able to work from home
but i dont know how to go about it
so much of those online work from home opportunities are scams
and i am not good at selling things

i wouldnt mind answering phone calls

the thing is where i work would need to be within walking distance because we only have one car at the moment and i have no idea when we will get other one running, registered tags and insured. ive be checking and checking for places hiring within walking distance and the gas station is the only one i found. 

i dont know what you mean by consolidate debts or 0% interest credit card thing


----------



## bridgetboo62

i dont believe in those who get their water broken to speed up the process or anything at all like that
its natural 99.9% of the time it will happen just as its suppose to without any intervention

im having mine the hospital only because we cant afford a midwife and at home birth and i have insurance where every appointment and hospital stay is $5 and every prescription is $3 because my mom works for kaiser so i will be on her insurance until im 26 and so will baby 
but im not going to be hooked up to any monitors
not going to have any drugs
im not going to let them check on me 24/7 at all
no one is going to be in the room except OH when baby is born and OH is going to catch baby and be the first to hold baby


----------



## readynwilling

They will let you have an unattended hospital birth? 

If you are in established labour nothing wrong with breaking your water. I didnt have it broken with my first labour was 12 hours with 2 hours of pushing, waters still intact. when they busted she slammed into my tailbone, broke it and was born 10 mins later. I asked them to break them at 6cm with my second, and he slid right down the birth canal and was born 10 mins later after a total of 5 hrs labour.


----------



## RaspberryK

Consolidate your debt basically means to get them into one place so you only need to pay one minimum payment, usually on lower interest rate. 
There's some jobs I have seen that just send you paperwork and you have to typev it up into database ors something similar. 

I'm booking in for a homebirth, I actually wish my waters were broken, a pocket of water was stopping ds heas from helping my cervix to dilate, they popped really suddenly and painfully hours and hours later and I went from 5cm to fully dilated instantly at which point I was abandoned by my midwife and dh rushed me to hospital where ds was born in half an hour. It would have saved me 12 hours of labour! Xx


----------



## confuzion

Presuming I make it that far (just can't imagine it right now), the plan is drug free, generally intervention free birth with a midwife at a hospital. They've got a tub among other things to help you cope. Weirdly enough I'm looking forward to giving birth. Lol. Might be because I've never done it :shrug:.


----------



## bridgetboo62

if they dont let me have a unattended birth then i will leave
i dont want anyone else to hold baby first or be in the room when he/she is born except me and OH
its a special moment for only me and OH
and i dont want to be hooked up to monitors they have to respect that
for all they know my religion could prevent it 

thats a good idea about consolidating debt. i will talk to OH and my dad about that one. (my dad is like our accountant and life couch he tells us how to do things how to go about things)


----------



## bridgetboo62

confuzion said:


> Presuming I make it that far (just can't imagine it right now), the plan is drug free, generally intervention free birth with a midwife at a hospital. They've got a tub among other things to help you cope. Weirdly enough I'm looking forward to giving birth. Lol. Might be because I've never done it :shrug:.

yes same here. this is what i want. they can come in and check on me once in a great while see if im not dying but for the most part i want it to be me and OHs experience


----------



## RaspberryK

Confuzion I'm looking forward to birth too, and I've done it before, 26 hours of drug free labour. I had a birthing pool set up in my lounge xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Ugh! Feeling awful today! Feels like the flu...I have chills but feel warm. So nauseous! And dizzy. Headache is so bad. Not my day...wish I could go home...but I'm at work :(


----------



## bridgetboo62

Wnt2beAMom

im so sorry
maybe you are coming down with something

and im looking forward to birth too guys
im having mine at this brand new kaiser hospital

they have the best rooms and birthing tub and everything


----------



## Jbaby90

I wish we had birthing tubs here, I think they are pretty rare in our hospitals and there are definitely none close to me! 
The only reason I'm looking forward to birth is cos then I'll finally have a baby at the end of it


----------



## readynwilling

i had my son at the birthing suite at the MW office. Its directly accross the road from the hospital, large double bed, huge tub, arm chair for dh to hang out it in. I told them i'd be doing that again. It was like a HB but no mess at home LOL!


----------



## Camichelle

Hi ladies. Thanks for posting all your beautiful lines earlier. They made me feel much better about my faint lines :) Did blood test today and was hoping for results today for 100% confirmation but I'll have to wait until tomorrow as dr didn't call and is now closed here. Based on lmp my EDD is 2/10 but I have a feeling it will be later than that. Chinese calendar says girl for me which is what I want but it also said girl for my son. Lol
Welcome to all the new BFP's! Sorry about the stomach bugs that seem to be going around.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies! :hugs: 

I have no inkling toward gender so far. We'll see if I develop one in time. We'll definitely be finding out what we're having. 

My daughter came a month early. I am praying this one tucks itself in a little longer than that... :rofl: I was barely prepared for her but there was no stopping this one -- and that has NOT changed! Once she gets an idea in her head... forget it!

BridgetBoot: I do some secret shopping on the side of my working in-home job. There's a mystery shopper organization website that can hook you up with legit shopping locations. It's not a TON of money, per se, but you can make as much or little as you want, depending on how often you can/want to shop. It has helped me pay some of my things. :) Also re: unattended birth, you'll prob want to check with the hospital about that ASAP. Around here, it's impossible to obtain a birth without monitors or someone else present unless you go to a birthing center and even then, they usually insist on a midwife being there. But you def have time to research it, which is nice! I know many insurances cover some portion of a midwife to deliver at-home but I only know that through multiple friends of mine who've done them. :)

My current hope is to deliver with a midwife at the local birthing center. Hopefully a water birth. We're getting a tour and session about the center next week. I'm praying I like it since my birth in hospital was not ideal, but didn't go terribly. I would much prefer a birth and delivery with fewer interventions. :) But that was my original plan with A and then it backfired when things got nuts. So I'm keeping my mind together this time and hoping it works out better! LOL


----------



## ZombieKitten

swanxxsong said:


> Hi ladies! Just found out I am pregnant, cautiously so for the time being. :)
> 
> My EDD is February 12th. This is my 4th pregnancy -- I have a two year old daughter and had two losses.
> 
> I am 28 and over the moon! I am anxious and nervous but also enthralled! &#128522;
> 
> Can't wait to get to know all of you!

Bump buddies again!!!! :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

ZOMBIE. <3

Who would have thought?! :hugs: It's so exciting!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Hi! :wave: I got three bfps today at 9dpo! This is our 4th, estimated due date is Feb 17th. Still early so hopefully a sticky. Although this pregnancy was not planned! Our youngest will be 8 months next week :argh:

https://i62.tinypic.com/2n9g9ar.jpg


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats and welcome MilosMommy! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome and congrats milosmommy!! That's a great line for 9 DPO!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Milosmommy and swanxxsong!


----------



## MilosMommy7

confuzion said:


> Welcome and congrats milosmommy!! That's a great line for 9 DPO!

I wasn't convinced I was pregnant until I caved to buy the FRER. I was using internet cheapies and got two "evaps" yesterday. My friend swore they weren't evaps and pestered me to get different tests this morning. :baby:


----------



## confuzion

Hehe well definitely not evaps!


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats milosmommy! Great line!


----------



## ZombieKitten

bridgetboo62 said:


> if they dont let me have a unattended birth then i will leave
> i dont want anyone else to hold baby first or be in the room when he/she is born except me and OH
> its a special moment for only me and OH
> and i dont want to be hooked up to monitors they have to respect that
> for all they know my religion could prevent it
> 
> thats a good idea about consolidating debt. i will talk to OH and my dad about that one. (my dad is like our accountant and life couch he tells us how to do things how to go about things)

Hi Bridget! Welcome and congrats! :happydance: (Sorry I'm late, I'm just getting caught up on everything now :))

You might want to call around to your local hospitals where you plan to deliver and ask to talk to them about their policies. Some hospitals are very strict due to malpractice insurance. They might say they you have to be monitored due to liability reasons (same with OH catching baby). I think it would be absolutely wonderful for you to find a hospital that will work with you knowing you want things to be as natural as possible! But I would definitely do some heavy research. I almost went to a hospital here until I found out that they don't even allow husbands to spend the night! So instead I found another hospital that actually had a guest bed in the room for fathers :) And don't feel like you have to settle for any one particular hospital, most hospitals will even allow you to take a tour of the labor and delivery rooms, that way you can judge whether or not you'd feel comfortable there :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!!! This is the busiest thread!!! 

Hi and congrats to all newcomers! 

I had planned to have a natural birth, but my baby had other plans last time! I was very ill with severe preeclampsia and had an emergency induction at 36 weeks. Baby's lungs weren't quite ready so he had an unexpected nicu stay. I ended up on a bunch of different medications (so much for an unmedicated birth) and wasn't even allowed out of bed for 48hrs after he was born because i was on magnesium sulfate to prevent seizures! I guess i want every one to know that sometimes things go wrong and its important not to beat yourself up if your birth goes differently than you hoped. I felt so guilty for having an epidural... so not worth stressing over it!!!!! 

This time I'm already high risk so i have a more relaxed attitude toward a birth plan. Hoping for natural and no meds, but if i have trouble again i will not spend as much time feeling guilty or disappointed like last time. I am trying to be as healthy as i possibly can to do all i can for a healthy pregnancy and birth. So just wanted to share that with everyone who will be having their first labor and delivery experience. just wanted you all to know that it's okay if things don't go as planned and everything will still be ok. No need to feel guilty or like you didn't do your best.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'm in a similar boat TTC. With my youngest I hired a doula and was all ready. But then around 34/35 weeks I went to maternal fetal medicine because I was borderline gestational diabetic (had it with my daughter). They did a growth scan to find my AFI was only at 3 and hooked me up for a stress test. Which we discovered the baby was in distress! Luckily he stabilized and the rest of the pregnancy was closely monitored. He failed two more stress tests and my AFI couldn't stay above 5 for too long. Finally two days before my due date he was failing another stress test and my doc didn't feel comfortable with me going past my due date and was sent for induction a few hours later. Then my son decided to be malpositioned and wouldn't drop until 20 hours into labor and stalled me at 6cm. Luckily after my water broke he fell right into place and was born an hour later! The good part was they tried to let me have as less of an invasive induction as I possibly could :thumbup: I dwelled for a while because I was still very limited with what I could do for pain management, but I'm telling myself that this time I can't be so hard on myself if my labor doesn't go as planned!


----------



## confuzion

I think I will be really upset if I don't get the labor I've been dreaming of. Like my journey hasn't been difficult enough already! Lol. I guess you have to roll with the punches sometimes, and as long as I end up with a healthy baby in my arms I will be happy.

Still hoping it goes as planned though!


----------



## swanxxsong

I beat myself up for months with my daughters delivery. I was in labor for over 30 hours and by hour 26 I was so emotional and physically drained that I caved for an epidural since I was still only 8 cm and they were afraid I would never be able to push at the rate I was going. I took it and napped for an hour! Lol. 

I was mad at myself though for the longest time. But now I've accepted that although it was not ideal, we were both healthy and that's what mattered. So I am going in with an open mind but have my ideal set of plans for which I hope. :) 

So for now I am focusing on the future delivery so I can hopefully stop being so nervous about a potential loss to add to my list. LOL. Distraction mode!


----------



## confuzion

Lol swan you and and me both! I made the mistake of venturing into the first tri forum and now I'm freaking out about another loss. Think I will stay away from now on :haha:.


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. That forum is the bane of my existence. I avoid it at all costs. I'm neurotic enough on my own! :rofl: 


My first blood test is at 11 tomorrow. Am hoping for quick results that may at least comfort me slightly. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## confuzion

Good luck! I know my first blood test made me feel better for sure. But waiting for the results is nerve wrecking!

Will they only measure your betas? Or progesterone as well?


----------



## swanxxsong

They're measuring both -- low prog was a factor in my first m/c. Second was a chemical so they did no testing or anything. My bfp and chemical occurred within an hour of one another that time. 

So anyway they're going to check both. If tomorrow's tests show need, they'll get me on a prog supplement. If nothing else, I appreciate them being proactive even if there's very little they can do at this stage lol.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I had my progesterone tested too. Midwife said she would give me a script just in case I need it. My progesterone came back at 24.5 so she said it was adequate. I asked if I should still fill the script and she said yes she recommends it (because of my history). So I'm on 100 mg twice a day now.

I didn't have any testing with my chemical in March either. I was 5 days late for my period when I started to bleed but I knew it was coming because my tests got a smidge darker before starting to slowly fade away. 17 DPO it was a BFN. 18 DPO bleeding started. I was heartbroken. Which is why I obsessively tested this time around too. Thankfully the tests were reassuring. And it's the first pregnancy I've actually gone in to see the midwife before 5 weeks.

I'm sure your numbers will be great!


----------



## bridgetboo62

ZombieKitten said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> if they dont let me have a unattended birth then i will leave
> i dont want anyone else to hold baby first or be in the room when he/she is born except me and OH
> its a special moment for only me and OH
> and i dont want to be hooked up to monitors they have to respect that
> for all they know my religion could prevent it
> 
> thats a good idea about consolidating debt. i will talk to OH and my dad about that one. (my dad is like our accountant and life couch he tells us how to do things how to go about things)
> 
> Hi Bridget! Welcome and congrats! :happydance: (Sorry I'm late, I'm just getting caught up on everything now :))
> 
> You might want to call around to your local hospitals where you plan to deliver and ask to talk to them about their policies. Some hospitals are very strict due to malpractice insurance. They might say they you have to be monitored due to liability reasons (same with OH catching baby). I think it would be absolutely wonderful for you to find a hospital that will work with you knowing you want things to be as natural as possible! But I would definitely do some heavy research. I almost went to a hospital here until I found out that they don't even allow husbands to spend the night! So instead I found another hospital that actually had a guest bed in the room for fathers :) And don't feel like you have to settle for any one particular hospital, most hospitals will even allow you to take a tour of the labor and delivery rooms, that way you can judge whether or not you'd feel comfortable there :thumbup:Click to expand...


i will be definitely being going over our birth plan with our midwife at one of the appointments. i do know that hospital i want to give birth that definitely lets people stay overnight. they have a couch in all of their rooms at the maternity ward that pulls out into a bed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhQGC0uIE_Q

^there is a short video tour of the medical center and labor and delivery department


----------



## bridgetboo62

readynwilling said:


> i had my son at the birthing suite at the MW office. Its directly accross the road from the hospital, large double bed, huge tub, arm chair for dh to hang out it in. I told them i'd be doing that again. It was like a HB but no mess at home LOL!


that sounds wonderful
i wonder if they have something like that where i live?
what kind of hospital?
was it covered under your insurance?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, I'm sorry to be a downer but I'm stressed. My first betas was 4548 at 5 weeks then re-took my bloods 2 days later and found out it only went up to 4802. I guess I was supposed to wait for 3 days to re-test which I wasn't sure. I'm so worried due to my last MMC. I've been instructed to re-test tomorrow.


----------



## bridgetboo62

awww hopefully they will begin to increase more greatly here soon!
:hugs:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So I wasn't feeling good, like I said. I took a tylenol because it was unbearable.....8 hours into my shift....I pass out. The co worker who helped me used to be a nurse. Of course, she asks if I'm pregnant....let's see how fast this news spreads now!
At least I feel a little better. Man that was scary!


----------



## babyfeva

Wnt2beAMom said:


> So I wasn't feeling good, like I said. I took a tylenol because it was unbearable.....8 hours into my shift....I pass out. The co worker who helped me used to be a nurse. Of course, she asks if I'm pregnant....let's see how fast this news spreads now!
> At least I feel a little better. Man that was scary!

So scary! Are you going to go see a doctor?


----------



## Gdef

I'm a little late joining in but here's a little about myself :)
My name is Gina and I've been married to Calvin, the love of my life, for 7 yrs! We have a beautiful little girl named Sara Beth who is 6 and a half (don't forget the half!! It's VERY important to her! LOL). My lmp was May 11 & next period isn't due till June 8. But 2 days ago I got that feeling. My boobs were soooo sore and I was a little nauseous all day so I did a HPT that night and got a BFP! I *think* I'm 3w+6, according to my lmp. My edd is Feb 15. I haven't made my first appt with my OB yet but I will be calling tomorrow to set it up :). I'm sooo nervous! We weren't even trying for #2 bc I had a lot of complications with my first pregnancy but SURPRISE! Lol. And we couldn't be more excited! I also had 2 MCs and an ectopic before we were blessed with our daughter. Hence the reason I'm a bundle of nerves and emotions now! But I'm keeping it positive and hoping for the best :).


----------



## babyfeva

Gdef said:


> I'm a little late joining in but here's a little about myself :)
> My name is Gina and I've been married to Calvin, the love of my life, for 7 yrs! We have a beautiful little girl named Sara Beth who is 6 and a half (don't forget the half!! It's VERY important to her! LOL). My lmp was May 11 & next period isn't due till June 8. But 2 days ago I got that feeling. My boobs were soooo sore and I was a little nauseous all day so I did a HPT that night and got a BFP! I *think* I'm 3w+6, according to my lmp. My edd is Feb 15. I haven't made my first appt with my OB yet but I will be calling tomorrow to set it up :). I'm sooo nervous! We weren't even trying for #2 bc I had a lot of complications with my first pregnancy but SURPRISE! Lol. And we couldn't be more excited! I also had 2 MCs and an ectopic before we were blessed with our daughter. Hence the reason I'm a bundle of nerves and emotions now! But I'm keeping it positive and hoping for the best :).

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Jbaby90

Wnt2beAMom said:


> So I wasn't feeling good, like I said. I took a tylenol because it was unbearable.....8 hours into my shift....I pass out. The co worker who helped me used to be a nurse. Of course, she asks if I'm pregnant....let's see how fast this news spreads now!
> At least I feel a little better. Man that was scary!

Oh no hope you feel better soon!! 
Hopefully your co-worker keeps it to herself!


----------



## bridgetboo62

congratz and welcome Gdef!



@Wnt2beAMom

hopefully your co workers knows better than to go blabbing
and did you faint or pass out (like fall asleep)
you should drink a ton of liquids force that water and gatorade down you
especially gatorade if you are passing out
you need electrolytes girl!


----------



## confuzion

Your fear is understandable babyfeva. Hope your next set of numbers is more reassuring.

wnt2 - that is scary! Hope you're feeling better.

gdef - welcome, congrats, and I think a bunch of us are a ball of nerves right now so you're in good company :hugs:.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Bridget: That hospital looks beautiful! I hope they work with you with your birth plan :thumbup:

Babyfeva: I bet the next number count will be reassuring for you :hugs:

Wnt2: Keep us updated once you talk to the doctor! That's scary! Hope you feel better!!

Gdef: CONGRATS!! and Welcome!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ZombieKitten

thank you! i know it just opened in late 2012

i really hope they are lenient on this the birth plan as well
them seem super advanced and very understanding of alternative methods of coping with labour and very lenient on the support person's role in the birth so im really hoping they will at least let OH catch the baby it is very important that he is the first one to hold him/her and im really hoping they allow for the cord to be cut only after the placenta has remained on for at least an hour. and im really hoping i do not have to be hooked up to any monitors im fine with them coming in and using a doppler every once in a while to make sure baby is not in distress and i suppose im okay with midwife being present in the room when baby is born just to make sure its going okay. but i definitely do not want to be cut or my water broken or anything like that. (we are really only using hospital because its soooooo cheap with my moms employee insurance that im on and we can not afford a midwife and home birth or birthing center) i will try to talk to my midwife some about these things at our first appointment on the 19th and let you guys know. they are such concerns of mine and they are putting stress on me not knowing so it would be very beneficial to get some good news sooner rather than later and bad news too so we can figure out if we are going with an alternative hospital or what or so that i have more time to come to terms with the fact that it may not or will not go as i have dreamed


----------



## bridgetboo62

i may not even want to cut the cord at all i may want to allow it to fall off itself
like a lotus birth


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I think it was like a faint. I was weak and couldn't even hold a pen. I was trying to help a customer. My ears started ringing and couldn't really see. Then I dropped to my knees and then the co worker was saying "put your legs up". I don't know how much time passed between hearing her. She was just starting her shift luckily. I hope she keeps her mouth shut. I'm home now going to go to bed. Might call in sick and see the Dr. Tomorrow.


----------



## Happy happy

Good morning!! How are we all this morning? ?
I'm waiting on a phone call from my midwife at some point today.. I'm requested blood samples to be taken to check hcg levels which will hopefully confirm my pregnancy is progressing as it should. ...12 weeks is a long time ..as we all know!!
Fingers crossed they can get me in soon so my mind can be put at ease!!
Have a great day everyone xoxo


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah if you have sick days available and wouldn't interfere with your work i would see the doctor just in case
not to scare you but i have heard of preeclampsia being a case very rarely in early pregnancy gestational diabetes
but more than likely its from lack of sleep and dehydration, not enough electrolytes
im sure you will be fine
its never a bad idea to invest in a blood pressure cuff during pregnancy
i know i will getting one along with a doppler
so we can be our own advocates of our fetuses health


----------



## slowloris

wow i had to read through 8 pages since last night! this thread is busy!
im not even going to think about further ahead in the pregnancy yet, just taking each day as it comes. still very worried about a mc, or chem preg. 
so i dont want to get my hopes up yet. my ic's are still very faint. just not going to test any more and see what happens. 

hello all newcomers! :happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

hi happy happy
its almost 12am here
so goodnight/goodmorning haha

im feeling okay
just reading up on some things like lotus birth and what not
you may have seen my other posts but im hoping for a natural birth and as intervention free as possible (even though i will be having my baby in the hospital because its very very cheap with my moms employee insurance which i am on and baby and i will continue to be on until i turn 26 in 8 years or so haha)
i really want a low intervention/unattended birth (little to no monitoring and no one in the room when baby is born and OH catching baby) but i hear that it is very uncommon for hospitals to allow that here in the US so that is a bit of a stress and worry on me. trying to come up with a birth plan as soon as possible so i can discuss it with my midwife as soon as possible (and switch midwifes if my certified nurse midwife that was randomly selected for my first prenatal appointment when i called the office nad set it up does not agree or believe in my point of view/isnt cooperative or willing to be an adovate my birthing plan) also to give us as much time as possible to work things out if there are issues between hospital policy and my birthing plan, and to give relief to me on the things they are cooperative and accepting of, and also give us some times to come to term with things if the birth just can not go as i have dreamed due to hospital regulations or pregnancy complications ect. 

i need to write everything down soon
i know its still early and my appointment isnt for another two weeks
but i always plan ahead and give myself plenty of time to think about things come up with new ideas, do research and add/change things


----------



## bridgetboo62

i am still very worried about miscarriage or complications as well
but i figure we will cross that bridge if it appears on our journey
rather plan for the positive and not the negative
positive energy helps to bring positive results


----------



## bridgetboo62

i love how busy this thread is!

right now i dont have anything to occupy my time during the day when OH is at work other than housework haha 
so i spend quite a bit of time on this site
and i really love how active it is
i hate refreshing and checking my subscribed threads under user CP and just waiting and waiting for replies

im sorry i have such long posts everyone
i have never been a good summarizer and just want to get all of the info out
so the reader/listener knows the whole story and there is no confusion or anything
and knows exactly where i stand/where im coming from

also i dont want any of you to get the impressive that i am self centered or think im annoying (although the annoying part is inevitable because everyone will have their own opinions and is certainly entitled to them whatever they are and for whatever reasoning)

i just dont know much about you ladies yet or your situation/past experiences
so i dont have as much to say about others at the moment and just want to get to know people and people to get to know me. i hope most of us keep chatting and updating here throughout our journey

also any one of you can feel free to send me friend requests and PM if you ever want
like i said im usually always on


----------



## Happy happy

Bridgetboo62- I used self hypnosis to get through labour with my DD. Google 'ship trial' or self hypnosis during interpartum pain. It totally worked for me and I only had a bit of gas and air..which was due to being interrupted by the midwife several times when I needed to focus and concentrate. I'll hopefully be doing the same again this time round as I kept the disc and paperwork so can train myself again xoxo


----------



## bridgetboo62

thank you so much!
i will definitely be looking into and researching that!
is it like meditation?


----------



## Happy happy

bridgetboo62 said:


> i am still very worried about miscarriage or complications as well
> but i figure we will cross that bridge if it appears on our journey
> rather plan for the positive and not the negative
> positive energy helps to bring positive results

That's a really great way to think/feel. I'm trying to stay positive as I belive positive vibes bring a positive outcome..though this is harder some days than others!! Xoxo


----------



## Happy happy

bridgetboo62 said:


> thank you so much!
> i will definitely be looking into and researching that!
> is it like meditation?

Yes it is I guess. It basically teaches you not to think about the pain but to focus your attention on what your body needs and to concentrate your energy on your uterus instead of getting worked up and making a lot of erratic movement and noise which drains you and uses up much needed energy.
I was Instantly drawn to the poster when I went for my 20 wk scan and it was right up my street..people I told mocked me a bit but when they heard I'd had a near 9 lb baby with only a little gas and air they weren't laughing then!! Haha xoxo


----------



## bridgetboo62

i totally agree with you on that one Happy happy
one day i am freaking out and so worried and scared
and the next i am totally happy excited and positive
well more like one half of the day versus the other haha
i think thats part of the mood swing aspect too

but one thing is for sure im always impatient
cant wait for first appointment/ultrasound
cant wait to see my tickers move along and give me new info on baby size and development 
cant wait for 12/13 week ultrasound and hoping i can get a good picture of baby
so i can put the nub theory to test since its suppose to 97% accurate and post a thread on the gender prediction section and see what others think (if i ever get a 12/13 week ultrasound not sure if my midwife does one another thing i need to write down so i can keep track of what to ask at that first appointment i can already tell im going to be reading back in this thread when im writing everything down probably tomorrow)
cant wait to have a bump
cant wait to tell family (and i can very scared mixed feelings about that one as you probably read earlier)
cant wait to get maternity clothes
cant wait for doctors to predict gender
cant wait to buy baby items
have a baby shower
feel baby move
and of course give birth and hold baby and breastfeed and take baby home ect

^not necessarily in that order of course haha


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh wow 9lbs that is chunky monkey for sure
i bet was super adorable though!
did she lose much birth weight? 
very unusual for your first to be that large
i feel inspired by you and i admire you for pulling through it so well
i can only imagine
(oh no here comes feeling scared again haha jk jk)


----------



## Happy happy

I can't wait for all those milestones either!! So excited! !
I feel, once we hopefully get our 12wk scan all will be super!!
Haha she was actually 8lb 11.5oz but who's splitting hairs...she was a chunk and cane out very fast once the head was delivered resulting in a 3rd degree tear. ..ouchee. .she fed for 45 mins straight away!! I think she was 8lb 7 or 8 when she came home at 2 days old but was 10 lb 6 oz by 3 weeks!! She's 2 yr old now and on the 98th percentile for her height and weight and absolutely gorgeous...totally unbiased of course!! I loved giving birth and can't wait to go through it again!! Xoxo


----------



## Happy happy

Ahhh our due dates are only a day apart. .In theory..I'm 6 weeks today! ! Xoxo


----------



## bridgetboo62

Happy happy said:


> I can't wait for all those milestones either!! So excited! !
> I feel, once we hopefully get our 12wk scan all will be super!!
> Haha she was actually 8lb 11.5oz but who's splitting hairs...she was a chunk and cane out very fast once the head was delivered resulting in a 3rd degree tear. ..ouchee. .she fed for 45 mins straight away!! I think she was 8lb 7 or 8 when she came home at 2 days old but was 10 lb 6 oz by 3 weeks!! She's 2 yr old now and on the 98th percentile for her height and weight and absolutely gorgeous...totally unbiased of course!! I loved giving birth and can't wait to go through it again!! Xoxo


that is such a beautiful story!
you are making me even more impatient!

oh yeah and i cant believe i forgot the biggest milestone im impatient about
getting out of the first tri so i dont have to worry about miscarriage anymore (as much i know its still a possibility in second tri just very unlikely/rare as i understand correct?)

thats not very much lost birth weight at all
probably because she fed so well straight away
breast feeding bottle or formula bottle?


----------



## bridgetboo62

Happy happy said:


> Ahhh our due dates are only a day apart. .In theory..I'm 6 weeks today! ! Xoxo


well technically i think im about 4 days behind my ticker
because my LMP was the night of the 26th or the day of the 27th of april (we were not trying not preventing for the first time last cycle so didnt obsess. go figure!) but i have 30-31 day cycle and i dont temp and that month since we were not trying not preventing i wasnt tracking EWCM. according to all the online ovulation predictors i should ovulate on the 17th or 18th day of my cycle (which is what we had been going by for the previous three months :wacko:) which would have been the 12th or the 13th of may but the only day we DTD was the 15th and that would have been cycle day 20! so i must have ovulated close to that day because if i ovulated on the 15th that would only give me a 11-12 day luteal phase because my expected period was the 26th or 27th of may. which is short right? so couldnt really get much shorter? anyways i hope we DTD close to ovulation because we really want a boy (shettles method male sperm fast swimmers die quicker female sperm slower swimmers live longer so DTD day or two before O = more likely chances of girl DTD very close to O = more likely chances of boy) my initial gut feeling is boy and so was OHs and some of my friend's but now im really thinking boy because some of the old wives tales point to boy (skin clearing up no morning sickness although may be just too early hairy legs, and some others i cant think of) and chinese gender charts say boy both with my lunar age and my regular age. plus i just feel like its a boy now. weird

also i use the "thanks" button as a like button sometimes haha


----------



## Happy happy

Ahh sorry but the whole experience of being pregnant and giving birth then being a mummy is amazing!! Yeah, losses after 1st tri are a lot less common so we can learn relax a little then hopefully!!
I breastfeeding fed initially, for the first week but then got mastitis really bad, my health visitor said it was the worst she had seen, so I reluctantly switched to formula as she was a big baby and needed a lot of feeding which I just wasn't upto.
definitely going to try and breastfeed our next baby though but won't put as much pressure on myself as, as long as baby is happy and healthy, how they are fed is irrelevant xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh no!
i would be devastated if i couldnt breast feed and even more devastated if i had to use formula!
you are so strong!
what is mastitis?
sorry im so new to all of this


----------



## Happy happy

Crikey...you've really got things worked out!! I didn't do any charting, temping etc. Just let nature takes its course. .she took her time but we got there in the end!!
My LMP was 25th April and I'm pretty regular 28 day cycle so I'm around 6 weeks today )
Hopefully my blood tests will give a more accurate result .. requested samples to be taken to confirm pregnancy is progressing xoxo


----------



## Happy happy

It's were the old milk builds up and blocks the milk ducts. There are various things you can do to ease the discomfort but my breasts were so sore and swollen they were bright red, hot and shiny...admittedly not my best look!! I tried warm showers and cool cabbage leaves but nothing ease the pressure, I cried for days and felt a failure but even my midwife said the 1st week is the most crucial time to breastfeed, which I had luckily managed so I just had to admit defeat. I could have tried again but I was so scared of being in so much pain again..plus mastitis combined with stitches from the tear and being home alone with a newborn was just too much. Using a bottle ment my DH could get involved too which was super important as he works long hours all week and works for himself so couldn't take time off when she was born xoxo


----------



## bridgetboo62

we let nature take its course for the first couple of months
but i never knew it took people so long to get pregnant sometimes i thought it was like an instant thing like first try boom like it is for animals pretty much
and you always hear about people getting knocked up
when we got into it i knew nothing about cycle lengths and EWCM and ovulation dates ect.
but i quickly researched it online after those first few months
and began to obsess and tried to do everything right except temping
actually my OB at my pre conception visit said if we dont get pregnant in eight months she would refer us to a fertility specialist. so if we didnt get prengnant in june we were going to get referred
well this last cycle i decided to stop "trying" stop obsessing stop symptom spotting and everything and just go with the flow not trying not preventing and let nature takes its course
the dog i grew up with for 10 years we just had to put down because he was dying of cancer he had a huge tumor and smaller tumors and wasnt doing well after a stupid vet went to operate on it cut into and THEN decided he was in over his head and sewed him back up. anyways about a month a half to two months after that operation he stopped eating and was dry heaving stomach acid alllll day long and was hiding outside behind the shed and didnt want to come (he knew it was time and so did we) in so at 1am in the morning on the 15th my mom my OH and i decided to take him to the emergency pet hospital and had him put down so we picked up my dad (they are divorced but have a good relationship with each other still and my dad loved gilbert) and took him in and put him out of his suffering. i held his paw until he breathed his very last breath it was the first time i had ever gone through something like that (where i was present when a part of the family passed and helped them through it) and was very hard and still is. so that probably caused me to not think so much about ttc too. anyways though that same night when we got home from putting him down was the only night that month that me and OH DTD so we must have conceived that night. i always believed that old life has to pass before new life can enter the world. my mom and dad tried for 9 years to have baby went through miscarriage after miscarriage and fertility drugs everything and the month my dads mom passed they conceived my oldest sister ashley naturally. this baby was gilbert's gift to us 

oh no im sorry!
yeah i would probably do the same thing if it was so painful and i already had so much to juggle
im surprised there isnt a procedure they can do to clear out the old milk
or is it a like an ongoing thing old milk continues to build up and clog

i will hopefully be breastfeeding the majority of the time but definitely pumping too and letting DH bottle feed her at least once or twice a day when he gets home from work


----------



## RaspberryK

Baby feva, really hope that you get the numbers you need next time, just remember no pregnancy is the same, sometimes they aren't text book but work out just fine. 

Wnt2- hope you feel better soon. 

Welcome to our newbies xx


----------



## Happy happy

Oh gosh that's so tough but I also believe the same, that as one life ends another is created. We were going to wait until this Christmas, which would have been over a yr ttc after our mmc, until we sought help with ttc but luckily it's happened! !
I think the milk just builds up which is why you get the fever etc and the old milk is just getting older and your getting more engorged etc..i don't know the exact ins and outs of it to be honest I just know it bloody hurts!!
that's the route I wanted to take with my DD and what I hope to do next time round so I get to hopefully breastfeed but DH and DD can get involved and bottle feed what I can express after I've established a beast feeding routine with baby xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

well im hoping this time around your breasts cooperate!
if not just beat them into submission haha just kidding
fingers crossed for you that you get to fulfill that goal with this baby!

im headed to bed right now though
its 1:30am here and the only reason i am still awake is because OH doesnt have to work tomorrow so he is up playing his game haha
but im having trouble keeping my eyes open now
goodnight! i know its morning for you so i hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## laura109

Hiiiii im new. Due 16th feb xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome!
glad to see you have decided to post
im headed to bed though (for reals this time)
its a quarter till 2am
but i will be here tomorrow
hope to see and chat with you then!


----------



## Happy happy

laura109 said:


> Hiiiii im new. Due 16th feb xx

Hello and welcome! ! Congratulations on your bfp xoxo


----------



## savvysaver

laura109 said:


> Hiiiii im new. Due 16th feb xx

Hi! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hi Ladies, Congratulations everyone :cloud9:

My EDD is February 8th! Got my BFP at 8dpo and am now 4+5, Scan is booked for 7th July with FS (seems sooooo long away!) This is a final round of clomid baby after a LTTTC and one loss.

Cautiously posting as still terrified of losing this little one x


----------



## RaspberryK

I've added everyone so far. 

Shells - hopefully this is the one :dust: 

Xx


----------



## kell

Hello ladies :) Can i join you please?

My name is Kelly, Im 32 and this is my 6th bubba. My EDD at the moment is Feb 3rd. 

Congratulations to you all x


----------



## swanxxsong

*confuzion *- that's good! I am glad they're being so proactive. the timing of this pregnancy was wonderful (though really, I would have been okay getting pregnant last August when we started, too :rofl:) because my doctor was beginning to question if I was ovulating. Despite having charts and OPKs saying I did, she was preparing to put me on clomid after my annual visit -- which should have been in June. so I'm very grateful because I didn't know if I wanted to go on Clomid or anything when I was 99% sure I was ovulating. this morning I woke up with such a sense of peace, for which I'm grateful. whatever happens, it is out of my control now. I just need to take care of myself and my little bean. hopefully my blood tests show more insight that will be reassuring. :) :hugs: it's hard, and especially after multiple losses. loss is never easy, but my insecurities about myself grew with the second. I am glad things are looking good for you so far and will pray they continue!

*bridgetboo62* - the hospital online tour looks great! I'm glad you found a facility that makes you happy -- that's half the battle! :rofl: I am in love with the birth center so far, but I have never actually seen it, I only know from friends. so I am eager to check it out next week. :hugs: I know it's easier said than done, but don't stress yet! like you said, you have a lot of time to script out your plan and find someone willing to accommodate you. it will fall into place. :) you've obviously done your research, which is awesome! I definitely was less educated for my first delivery than I am now! :rofl: also, my birthing center is across from the hospital and it is covered under my insurance. it is run by midwives and has birthing tubs and such -- but obviously in case of dire need, the hospital is there and they'll remain with you if they transfer you. 

https://www.birthcenters.org/birth-center-locator I would check out this site, then check and see which ones will work with your insurance. ours takes almost anything, just to varying levels. I did a quick check over the OR area and looks like there are a handful of them near you. so maybe one of those would be an option? :)

*babyfeva* - will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! I hope they are able to tell you more soon! :hugs: I think those fears are completely natural, but definitely doesn't help to ward them away! :hugs: <3

Oh goodness *Wnt2beAMom* that's so scary! I am glad you're okay! I hope she keeps her mouth shut for your sake. Good plan on calling out and seeing the doctor. You deserve a little break after such a moment! :hugs:

Welcome *Gdef* and congratulations! :hugs: Welcome to our talkative family! :D 

I hope you hear from the midwife soon *Happy happy* and that they're able to get your tests scheduled shortly! My first round of bloods is today. I'm just ready to get it over with already! :rofl: You'd think I'd be used to bloodwork by now, but nooooo. :brat: :rofl: Also do you have a journal or anything written up about your hypno-delivery? I would love to read about it! That's something I was considering very late-in-the-game with A, but then she came a month early before I had made any decisions! So I want to research more on it for this go-around! 

*slowloris * :hugs: I understand completely what you mean! no point in stressing yourself out when all we can do is wait. I'm trying to be patient. much easier said than done! :rofl:

Mastitis is evil. That's ALL I can say on that topic. I got it once with my LO and that was horrible! 

Welcome *Laura109*! Congratulations! :happydance:

Also welcome *xxshellsxx*! My goodness mama :hugs: Cloud 9 indeed! I pray all goes well and smoothly for you in the next 9 months! (well I guess it's technically 8 now but still :rofl: as the saying goes... ;)) :dust: :dust:

And finally, welcome *kell*! Baby #6 -- yay! Are you finding out what you're having??

Sheesh that took forever to catch up! :rofl: But glad to see such an active, supportive group here for the February babies! :hugs: 

I'm going to grab breakfast before the little wakes up, then get ready for my bloodwork. I'm terrified I will pass out... and no one is available to go with me for it! So, here's to hoping! :rofl:


----------



## eme

Good morning ladies! I won't be around the computer much today but wanted to welcome all our newbies and I'll try to keep up via my phone today!

Last night out of NOwhere my bb's became SO SORE!!!! And it continues today. I'm not complaining at all, the way I see it it's from a hormone surge and I'll take that ANY day! LoL


----------



## babyfeva

swanxxsong said:


> *confuzion *- that's good! I am glad they're being so proactive. the timing of this pregnancy was wonderful (though really, I would have been okay getting pregnant last August when we started, too :rofl:) because my doctor was beginning to question if I was ovulating. Despite having charts and OPKs saying I did, she was preparing to put me on clomid after my annual visit -- which should have been in June. so I'm very grateful because I didn't know if I wanted to go on Clomid or anything when I was 99% sure I was ovulating. this morning I woke up with such a sense of peace, for which I'm grateful. whatever happens, it is out of my control now. I just need to take care of myself and my little bean. hopefully my blood tests show more insight that will be reassuring. :) :hugs: it's hard, and especially after multiple losses. loss is never easy, but my insecurities about myself grew with the second. I am glad things are looking good for you so far and will pray they continue!
> 
> *bridgetboo62* - the hospital online tour looks great! I'm glad you found a facility that makes you happy -- that's half the battle! :rofl: I am in love with the birth center so far, but I have never actually seen it, I only know from friends. so I am eager to check it out next week. :hugs: I know it's easier said than done, but don't stress yet! like you said, you have a lot of time to script out your plan and find someone willing to accommodate you. it will fall into place. :) you've obviously done your research, which is awesome! I definitely was less educated for my first delivery than I am now! :rofl: also, my birthing center is across from the hospital and it is covered under my insurance. it is run by midwives and has birthing tubs and such -- but obviously in case of dire need, the hospital is there and they'll remain with you if they transfer you.
> 
> https://www.birthcenters.org/birth-center-locator I would check out this site, then check and see which ones will work with your insurance. ours takes almost anything, just to varying levels. I did a quick check over the OR area and looks like there are a handful of them near you. so maybe one of those would be an option? :)
> 
> *babyfeva* - will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! I hope they are able to tell you more soon! :hugs: I think those fears are completely natural, but definitely doesn't help to ward them away! :hugs: <3
> 
> Oh goodness *Wnt2beAMom* that's so scary! I am glad you're okay! I hope she keeps her mouth shut for your sake. Good plan on calling out and seeing the doctor. You deserve a little break after such a moment! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome *Gdef* and congratulations! :hugs: Welcome to our talkative family! :D
> 
> I hope you hear from the midwife soon *Happy happy* and that they're able to get your tests scheduled shortly! My first round of bloods is today. I'm just ready to get it over with already! :rofl: You'd think I'd be used to bloodwork by now, but nooooo. :brat: :rofl: Also do you have a journal or anything written up about your hypno-delivery? I would love to read about it! That's something I was considering very late-in-the-game with A, but then she came a month early before I had made any decisions! So I want to research more on it for this go-around!
> 
> *slowloris * :hugs: I understand completely what you mean! no point in stressing yourself out when all we can do is wait. I'm trying to be patient. much easier said than done! :rofl:
> 
> Mastitis is evil. That's ALL I can say on that topic. I got it once with my LO and that was horrible!
> 
> Welcome *Laura109*! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Also welcome *xxshellsxx*! My goodness mama :hugs: Cloud 9 indeed! I pray all goes well and smoothly for you in the next 9 months! (well I guess it's technically 8 now but still :rofl: as the saying goes... ;)) :dust: :dust:
> 
> And finally, welcome *kell*! Baby #6 -- yay! Are you finding out what you're having??
> 
> Sheesh that took forever to catch up! :rofl: But glad to see such an active, supportive group here for the February babies! :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to grab breakfast before the little wakes up, then get ready for my bloodwork. I'm terrified I will pass out... and no one is available to go with me for it! So, here's to hoping! :rofl:

Best of luck today!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome shells and kell!


----------



## MilosMommy7

I hate how you can get so many different test results! I used a Walmart cheapie this morning with fmu and the line was soooo faint. Not as clear as my FRER :wacko: 

Congrats and welcome to all the new :bfp:s


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats ladies! :hugs:


----------



## imphope

Hi! New here! I am due feb 3 with my first baby! It is fun to say that! I had an early mc in feb and this time I am nervous but trying to stay excited. So far no symptoms apart from extra trips to the bathroom. I got good Hcg results at 14dpo (321) and 17 dpo (822) so this time seems to be going much better. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and I have my first scan soon at 7w3days. Anxious to see a heartbeat! Prayingt his will calm my nerves. Lookin forward to this journey with all of you!


----------



## babyfeva

imphope said:


> Hi! New here! I am due feb 3 with my first baby! It is fun to say that! I had an early mc in feb and this time I am nervous but trying to stay excited. So far no symptoms apart from extra trips to the bathroom. I got good Hcg results at 14dpo (321) and 17 dpo (822) so this time seems to be going much better. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and I have my first scan soon at 7w3days. Anxious to see a heartbeat! Prayingt his will calm my nerves. Lookin forward to this journey with all of you!

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'm hoping I won't be alone here. But does anyone else suffer from hyperemesis Gravidarum during their pregnancies? I've had it with all three of mine and am assuming this one won't be any different. I am so nervous to be so sick and having to take care of our infant :(


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Milosmom! I have never had ms with my pregnancies, but have a few friends who suffered with HG. I feel like I know you from somewhere... I don't think a due date group cause our kids are all different months (although not that far apart). Maybe someone's journal??


----------



## Camichelle

Morning ladies. Unfortunately it doesn't look good for me... Woke up this morning with AF like cramps and bleeding. :'(
Still haven't heard back from doc on yesterday's blood test. I'm hoping they call and say was negative and my faint positives were a fluke because I can't bare to think of this as another loss but I'm guessing it is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy which would explain me not being able to get a solid positive on the hpt's. Sending you all sticky baby thoughts.


----------



## ttc126

Cam, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## eme

Oh Cam I hope it ends up being nothing but a small bleed :/ I'm so so very sorry if this is indeed a loss xx let us know when you hear from your dr!


----------



## readynwilling

:hug:


----------



## confuzion

laura109 said:


> Hiiiii im new. Due 16th feb xx




xxshellsxx said:


> Hi Ladies, Congratulations everyone :cloud9:
> 
> My EDD is February 8th! Got my BFP at 8dpo and am now 4+5, Scan is booked for 7th July with FS (seems sooooo long away!) This is a final round of clomid baby after a LTTTC and one loss.
> 
> Cautiously posting as still terrified of losing this little one x




kell said:


> Hello ladies :) Can i join you please?
> 
> My name is Kelly, Im 32 and this is my 6th bubba. My EDD at the moment is Feb 3rd.
> 
> Congratulations to you all x




imphope said:


> Hi! New here! I am due feb 3 with my first baby! It is fun to say that! I had an early mc in feb and this time I am nervous but trying to stay excited. So far no symptoms apart from extra trips to the bathroom. I got good Hcg results at 14dpo (321) and 17 dpo (822) so this time seems to be going much better. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and I have my first scan soon at 7w3days. Anxious to see a heartbeat! Prayingt his will calm my nerves. Lookin forward to this journey with all of you!

Welcome to all of you new ladies!

swan - good luck today :hugs:. Don't faint! :haha:

cam - I'm so so sorry :hugs:

eme - yay sore boobies (how often in life do we get to say this? :haha:)!!

This thread moves so fast. It's hard to catch up!


----------



## Jokerette

another one of my TTC buddies Swanxxsong is part of the Feb 2015 group! Man what an awesome group of ladies!!!


----------



## savvysaver

imphope said:


> Hi! New here! I am due feb 3 with my first baby! It is fun to say that! I had an early mc in feb and this time I am nervous but trying to stay excited. So far no symptoms apart from extra trips to the bathroom. I got good Hcg results at 14dpo (321) and 17 dpo (822) so this time seems to be going much better. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and I have my first scan soon at 7w3days. Anxious to see a heartbeat! Prayingt his will calm my nerves. Lookin forward to this journey with all of you!

Hi friend! So excited that you are due in February just a few days before me! I can't believe we both got our bfps so close! :flower:


----------



## laura109

its such an exciting time xx:winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Cam I am so sorry :hugs: I hope they have answers for you soon!

Welcome all new friends! 

I did not faint! But I am anxiously waiting my results now... and they don't know if they'll come today. I may be stuck waiting until Monday! :brat: Ack! lol


----------



## Camichelle

Doc called. Hcg was only 5 so looks like a chemical pregnancy :(
We'll keep trying though. Thanks for all your support ladies. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Camichelle said:


> Morning ladies. Unfortunately it doesn't look good for me... Woke up this morning with AF like cramps and bleeding. :'(
> Still haven't heard back from doc on yesterday's blood test. I'm hoping they call and say was negative and my faint positives were a fluke because I can't bare to think of this as another loss but I'm guessing it is going to turn out to be a chemical pregnancy which would explain me not being able to get a solid positive on the hpt's. Sending you all sticky baby thoughts.

Oh no! Update us when you know xx


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry cam. I'm sure you will back in the pregnancy boards soon enough :hugs:.

Ladies my test from today at 18 DPO looks almost the same as my 16 DPO test. I'm starting to worry :sad1:. Wish I could just stop testing. Hoped I would see a line darker than the control today :cry:.


----------



## RaspberryK

:hugs: cam xx


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> Ladies my test from today at 18 DPO looks almost the same as my 16 DPO test. I'm starting to worry :sad1:. Wish I could just stop testing. Hoped I would see a line darker than the control today :cry:.

Mine aren't progressing much either - if you look in my other posts you'll see photos in poas addicts thread xx


----------



## confuzion

Well at least our tests aren't getting lighter. If they do that's when the worry will really set in. I don't know what brand those tests are though. Might just be the tests for you.


----------



## RaspberryK

My tests are the ones that I got a darker line than the frer a day or so after my first line. So tempting to get more frer! 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: cam I am so, so sorry. :( :dust: for the future and will be thinking of you! xoxo


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I got a darker line with the cheapie with the first BFP than my ANSWER tests. But as I kept testing, the ANSWER progressed a lot faster than the cheapie (no where near dark as the control yet).

So I think some tests are better for picking it up early while others are better for progression. My ANSWERs have progressed really well until now. Oh well. I will try not to worry unless they get lighter. I will wait a few more days before trying another one.


----------



## ttc126

My answers kind of plateaued after 18dpo when it was darker than the control. I thinkoonce your hcg gets high enough the tests aren't very accurate measurement tools. Try not to worry because all test batches are different and there's a number of factors in why your line isn't as dark as you'd like it. But as long as it's not getting lighter i think you're ok.


----------



## RaspberryK

You're both right! 
I was never this obsessed with ds, I wish I'd never re stocked really. 
Xx


----------



## confuzion

Tests from 16 and 18 DPO, maybe wishful thinking, but does the fact that it's thicker than the control make a difference? :haha:


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/3veU0zV.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

Yeah why not? ! In fact I think mine are thicker :haha: xx


----------



## Gdef

So I just called my OB to set up my appt and they will not see me until July 8. They said I have to be at least 8 weeks. This is a new OB office as my OB that I used with my DD (who was amazing!!) is retiring from OB and doing only gyn so she can spend more time with her family and little girl. I can't say that I blame her but I was sooo upset when I heard the news! The new OB has awesome reviews & I've had several friends that have used him. Just bummed that they won't even do blood work until July 8. Especially with my history of complications.


----------



## Gdef

It looks like my lines are getting darker though, so that's a good sign :). The faintest ones are from Monday & the darkest one is from this morning. I may have gone a little POAS crazy! LOL


----------



## savvysaver

Gina, your lines are looking great! I am sorry you have to wait so long for an appointment. I am getting to be a POAS addict too. I have quite a few of those wondfo so I figured I should just use them up! :)


----------



## eme

Finally! My OB called and they want me to get my bloods done and depending on the results she'll either want to see me sooner or will simply just wait until my July 9th appointment! At least I can stop obsessing over the color of my hpt lines! Lol


----------



## babyfeva

Cam I'm so sorry sweetie. Hope to see you back really soon.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm sitting here at the lab waiting for my 3rd draw.... I was so obsessed this morning that I went and bought a $25 digital test. It said 3+ but I guess nothing will make me feel better until I can pass 9 weeks safely. Ugh


----------



## ttc126

Thoughts and prayers to you babyfeva!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Thinking of you babyfeva :hugs:, and I know the feeling!

eme - not even blood tests made me feel better about the dumb lines lol. I decided today that I will not test anymore until mid-week 5 with a CB digi and then that's it. After my test dried it was noticeably darker. Caused me grief for nothing. And I was starting to feel 'not pregnant'. Which worried me more. Took a 2 hour nap and woke up feeling VERY pregnant. Symptoms come and go for sure!!

Hope you're well ladies! The fatigue is kicking my butt.


----------



## eme

confuzion said:


> Thinking of you babyfeva :hugs:, and I know the feeling!
> 
> eme - not even blood tests made me feel better about the dumb lines lol. I decided today that I will not test anymore until mid-week 5 with a CB digi and then that's it. After my test dried it was noticeably darker. Caused me grief for nothing. And I was starting to feel 'not pregnant'. Which worried me more. Took a 2 hour nap and woke up feeling VERY pregnant. Symptoms come and go for sure!!
> 
> Hope you're well ladies! The fatigue is kicking my butt.

Yeah fatigue is kicking in today for sure! Took a 2hr nap too and am still dragging!


----------



## maisie78

Sorry to read that Cam :hugs:

The fatigue is kicking ass here too in the daytime. I could sleep for hours but have been avoiding naps because I am then struggling to sleep at night. The last few nights it has been getting in for 2300 by the time I can get to sleep but then I have been up for 0500 for work. It's been killing me and definitely making the nausea worse.


----------



## savvysaver

The fatigue is the worst. I am so exhausted I take a two hour nap and still go to bed early...then I wake up at 4am and I am wide awake until about 7am, then I feel tired all day. Though I will take fatigue over nausea any day!


----------



## RaspberryK

I've no symptoms, I do have a pinching feeling around my uterus which isn't pleasant and was painful when I was cooking dinner. 
I've had a busy day today though, ds was great to put to bed tonight and we had a lovely day together. 
I'm hoping I can get to sleep tonight, made a hot milky drink. 

Eme that's good news, gina great progress! 

I really hate being on my phone reading this thread, I feel like i can't see and reply to everyone properly. 
I've got work tomorrow 9.30-2.30 fingers crossed that it doesn't make me sick - that's when my sickness started last time. Smell of raw meat and fish :vomit: 

Xx


----------



## confuzion

Hope you don't get sick ras!


----------



## bridgetboo62

a warm welcome to everyone who just joined!

cam i am so sorry! sending good energy and vibrations your way!

swanxxsong wow that birthing center sounds perfect!
i wonder if any kaiser hospitals have anything like that
or if my kaiser insurance covers anything like that
i will be finding out soon enough

wont be on much today
its OH day off
so far so good just relaxing at home
i had kind of a break down last night though about having a baby (not giving birth just being a parent for the rest of my life)
i really am scared shitless haha
we got into a fight it was no bueno
but all good now
i cried and cried
stupid hormones and mood swings


----------



## bridgetboo62

i dont understand my ticker
its going by my LMP which was the 26th
so technically it should say 6 weeks not 5 weeks 6 days


----------



## RaspberryK

Your ticker is right you'll be 6 weeks tomorrow xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

Couldn't wait any longer. Took my other digi today... GOT MY 3+!!!! :happydance:


Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/IMG_4202_zpsfdf464f9.jpg


----------



## linda1

I pray I can join this group soon! TTC and hopeful <3


----------



## swanxxsong

Yay Zombie! So exciting! 

Guess I will be waiting for Monday for my blood test results. SUCH a bummer! :rofl: But I checked the app and they didn't update yet, so I'm thinking not gonna happen. Oh well! I have had some nausea today. So maybe that's a good sign? 

FX for you Linda1! When will you be taking a HPT?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So, been resting up in bed a lot today! Woke up at 6:30am feeling way too hot! Temp was 101. Took my shirt off/ took tylenol and it went down to 98. Called in sick for work. Fell back asleep until 11. Ate some cereal. Temp was good but had headache and feel hot. Feel back asleep till 2. DH brought me soup crackers and pickles and cheese to eat. Couldn't finish it before I passed out again and now its 5pm. Temp is still good. From not having my shirt on I've really noticed my nipples hurt! And they are darker and bigger now. They look gross lol. 
So I've been drinking lots of water and going to try and stay awake now until bed time. MIL is coming to visit and we were going to share the news. 
Supposedly my sister is sick like this too so I'm thinking it might not be a pregnancy thing...I was at her grad last weekend and we must have caught something at the same time.


----------



## slowloris

Just wanted to say ill be leaving the group. FX for you all! Im rooting for you! But sadly my pregnancy has ended. 
h&h pregnancies to you all xxx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

:hugs: so sorry loris :(


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry slowloris. Really hoped it would work out for you :hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

slowloris said:


> Just wanted to say ill be leaving the group. FX for you all! Im rooting for you! But sadly my pregnancy has ended.
> h&h pregnancies to you all xxx

I'm so sorry :-( xxx


----------



## ZombieKitten

slowloris said:


> Just wanted to say ill be leaving the group. FX for you all! Im rooting for you! But sadly my pregnancy has ended.
> h&h pregnancies to you all xxx

:hug: so sorry slowloris :(


----------



## Jokerette

confuzion said:


> Tests from 16 and 18 DPO, maybe wishful thinking, but does the fact that it's thicker than the control make a difference? :haha:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/3veU0zV.jpg

Confuzion I think you've almost maxed out the dye! Those look great!


----------



## MilosMommy7

slowloris said:


> Just wanted to say ill be leaving the group. FX for you all! Im rooting for you! But sadly my pregnancy has ended.
> h&h pregnancies to you all xxx

:hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

My test from today, 10dpo. It's my last test so no more testing for me :( might play around with my OPKs and see how those turn out! Lol. I'm feeling very irritable today and OH got the brunt of it :dohh: I can't tell if my fatigue is from pregnancy or just being a mom of 3 that never sleep through the night!

https://i60.tinypic.com/2d9qqc.jpg


----------



## MilosMommy7

confuzion said:


> Yeah I got a darker line with the cheapie with the first BFP than my ANSWER tests. But as I kept testing, the ANSWER progressed a lot faster than the cheapie (no where near dark as the control yet).
> 
> So I think some tests are better for picking it up early while others are better for progression. My ANSWERs have progressed really well until now. Oh well. I will try not to worry unless they get lighter. I will wait a few more days before trying another one.

I was 9+3 when I had my first ultrasound with my youngest. It was my first visit with my OB and the nurse did the usual pregnancy test with my urine at the beginning of the appointment. It was extremely light. She asked how far along I was and when I said 9 weeks she said I was either earlier than that or had a miscarriage. She even ordered a hcg and ultrasound before I left! Sure enough he was in there beating away at 9 weeks. I felt like she was out of line to try and assume a miscarriage based on the test!

:hugs:


----------



## eme

slowloris said:


> Just wanted to say ill be leaving the group. FX for you all! Im rooting for you! But sadly my pregnancy has ended.
> h&h pregnancies to you all xxx

So sorry Slowloris :hugs: I hope you're back soon!


----------



## Blondish_keg

So sad to see two have left us already :( 
Feeling crap on toast, nights are soo hard and it's so busy.. and now the cats out of the bag at work - rather stressed now..


----------



## swanxxsong

Loris I am so sorry to see you leave us. :hugs: lots of love and will be thinking of you!


----------



## MissEyre

Ladies, have any of you experienced severe lower backaches at 4 weeks? I've been very uncomfortable all day between the lower back ache and some mild cramping. I typically get lower back aches with AF, so it makes me a little nervous. Thoughts?


----------



## Gdef

MissEyre said:


> Ladies, have any of you experienced severe lower backaches at 4 weeks? I've been very uncomfortable all day between the lower back ache and some mild cramping. I typically get lower back aches with AF, so it makes me a little nervous. Thoughts?

I had really bad, shooting lower back pains yesterday. Not as bad today. But today I've had a couple of twinges and pulling in my right uterus area. Nothing seriously painful, but I'm not going to lie...they hurt! Lol. I have a rice bag that i put in the microwave for a couple mins and then put it on my back. It works wonders! Good luck! :)


----------



## babyfeva

So sorry slowloris. Hope that you can join again.


----------



## Gdef

Has anyone else been experiencing diarrhea? I've had it for the last 2 days and I'm hoping it doesn't stick around much longer! Lol. I read that it can be due to hormonal changes in early pregnancy. But it also might just be something i ate. Who knows?? Lol


----------



## babyfeva

Gdef said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing diarrhea? I've had it for the last 2 days and I'm hoping it doesn't stick around much longer! Lol. I read that it can be due to hormonal changes in early pregnancy. But it also might just be something i ate. Who knows?? Lol

My son vomitted all night on Sunday then DH was sick with diarrhea Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, then I got sick with it on Thursday. Still feeling a little weak but no more diarrhea. My son had diarrhea today :) I think it might be a virus going around. Although with my last 2 pregnancies I did have 1 day of it. It's hard to say. Just stay hydrated.


----------



## laura109

Im 1 day late for my af now.

Ny internet dips were still faint and abit rubbish so i got a first response yesterday.

my bfp line came up in 3 seconds before the control line had barely got there. Super quick.

got a bit of white lotiony cm last night. Went for a walk in the countryside and i feel sretchy achy when got back to the car but it went straight back off. Feel so scared of over doing it. Its such early days for me. Goes to show how quick your body changes

xxx
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-07 06.19.19.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyfeva

laura109 said:


> Im 1 day late for my af now.
> 
> Ny internet dips were still faint and abit rubbish so i got a first response yesterday.
> 
> my bfp line came up in 3 seconds before the control line had barely got there. Super quick.
> 
> got a bit of white lotiony cm last night. Went for a walk in the countryside and i feel sretchy achy when got back to the car but it went straight back off. Feel so scared of over doing it. Its such early days for me. Goes to show how quick your body changes
> 
> xxx

Congrats!!


----------



## Gdef

babyfeva said:


> Gdef said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been experiencing diarrhea? I've had it for the last 2 days and I'm hoping it doesn't stick around much longer! Lol. I read that it can be due to hormonal changes in early pregnancy. But it also might just be something i ate. Who knows?? Lol
> 
> My son vomitted all night on Sunday then DH was sick with diarrhea Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, then I got sick with it on Thursday. Still feeling a little weak but no more diarrhea. My son had diarrhea today :) I think it might be a virus going around. Although with my last 2 pregnancies I did have 1 day of it. It's hard to say. Just stay hydrated.Click to expand...

Thanks! I've been drinking tons of water :)


----------



## maisie78

Slowloris I'm so sorry :(

Laura, congratulations! :)

Gdef I have been having that too and I am.definitely not sick. Everything I eat seems to go right through me, it's really unpleasant and I can't wait for it to pass.


----------



## MilosMommy7

MissEyre said:


> Ladies, have any of you experienced severe lower backaches at 4 weeks? I've been very uncomfortable all day between the lower back ache and some mild cramping. I typically get lower back aches with AF, so it makes me a little nervous. Thoughts?

I've had it since the first day post ovulation and it hasn't gone away. Granted I already suffer from lower back ache on any given day. But I've had af type cramps for a few days now. I've had them with all my pregnancies and they still make me nervous :wacko:


----------



## Happy happy

swanxxsong said:


> *confuzion *- that's good! I am glad they're being so proactive. the timing of this pregnancy was wonderful (though really, I would have been okay getting pregnant last August when we started, too :rofl:) because my doctor was beginning to question if I was ovulating. Despite having charts and OPKs saying I did, she was preparing to put me on clomid after my annual visit -- which should have been in June. so I'm very grateful because I didn't know if I wanted to go on Clomid or anything when I was 99% sure I was ovulating. this morning I woke up with such a sense of peace, for which I'm grateful. whatever happens, it is out of my control now. I just need to take care of myself and my little bean. hopefully my blood tests show more insight that will be reassuring. :) :hugs: it's hard, and especially after multiple losses. loss is never easy, but my insecurities about myself grew with the second. I am glad things are looking good for you so far and will pray they continue!
> 
> *bridgetboo62* - the hospital online tour looks great! I'm glad you found a facility that makes you happy -- that's half the battle! :rofl: I am in love with the birth center so far, but I have never actually seen it, I only know from friends. so I am eager to check it out next week. :hugs: I know it's easier said than done, but don't stress yet! like you said, you have a lot of time to script out your plan and find someone willing to accommodate you. it will fall into place. :) you've obviously done your research, which is awesome! I definitely was less educated for my first delivery than I am now! :rofl: also, my birthing center is across from the hospital and it is covered under my insurance. it is run by midwives and has birthing tubs and such -- but obviously in case of dire need, the hospital is there and they'll remain with you if they transfer you.
> 
> https://www.birthcenters.org/birth-center-locator I would check out this site, then check and see which ones will work with your insurance. ours takes almost anything, just to varying levels. I did a quick check over the OR area and looks like there are a handful of them near you. so maybe one of those would be an option? :)
> 
> *babyfeva* - will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! I hope they are able to tell you more soon! :hugs: I think those fears are completely natural, but definitely doesn't help to ward them away! :hugs: <3
> 
> Oh goodness *Wnt2beAMom* that's so scary! I am glad you're okay! I hope she keeps her mouth shut for your sake. Good plan on calling out and seeing the doctor. You deserve a little break after such a moment! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome *Gdef* and congratulations! :hugs: Welcome to our talkative family! :D
> 
> I hope you hear from the midwife soon *Happy happy* and that they're able to get your tests scheduled shortly! My first round of bloods is today. I'm just ready to get it over with already! :rofl: You'd think I'd be used to bloodwork by now, but nooooo. :brat: :rofl: Also do you have a journal or anything written up about your hypno-delivery? I would love to read about it! That's something I was considering very late-in-the-game with A, but then she came a month early before I had made any decisions! So I want to research more on it for this go-around!
> 
> *slowloris * :hugs: I understand completely what you mean! no point in stressing yourself out when all we can do is wait. I'm trying to be patient. much easier said than done! :rofl:
> 
> Mastitis is evil. That's ALL I can say on that topic. I got it once with my LO and that was horrible!
> 
> Welcome *Laura109*! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Also welcome *xxshellsxx*! My goodness mama :hugs: Cloud 9 indeed! I pray all goes well and smoothly for you in the next 9 months! (well I guess it's technically 8 now but still :rofl: as the saying goes... ;)) :dust: :dust:
> 
> And finally, welcome *kell*! Baby #6 -- yay! Are you finding out what you're having??
> 
> Sheesh that took forever to catch up! :rofl: But glad to see such an active, supportive group here for the February babies! :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to grab breakfast before the little wakes up, then get ready for my bloodwork. I'm terrified I will pass out... and no one is available to go with me for it! So, here's to hoping! :rofl:

Good morning . I don't have anything written up buy I'm happy to answer any questions or anything you may want to know. I'll have a look online today and see what websites are most accurate..according to how my experience was as it was great and I would highly recommend it!! Xoxo


----------



## Happy happy

Gdef said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing diarrhea? I've had it for the last 2 days and I'm hoping it doesn't stick around much longer! Lol. I read that it can be due to hormonal changes in early pregnancy. But it also might just be something i ate. Who knows?? Lol

Ahhh..I've not had diarrhea as such but certainly been much looser .. It can be down to the hormones as you've said and pre natals can also cause it too..Some women have diarrhea instead of ms ... lovely!! Haha xoxo


----------



## Happy happy

https://www.hypnosisdownloads.com/pregnancy-childbirth/childbirth-hypnosis

Hopefully you can all click on the link above if this is something you are interested in.
It's not the exact same as what I did as the course I did was a trial run by the NHS at several birthing suites in Lancashire.
I found it to be absolutely brilliant and, as well as preparing you for childbirth, it helps you to realise that we are totally in control of our bodies and, by focusing our energy on what's important ( bringing our baby out in a calm and controlled way ) you can have an almost pain free labour xoxo


----------



## MorghanW

Hey all, been crazy busy lately but wanted to update. Got my 3rd beta result: tripled in 3 days! It went from 444 to 1586! No more betas! U/s on June 23rd! 

And for those of you still fretting over pee stick progression, just know I had 5 in a row that were lighter (by a lot) and I was still doubling at 39 hrs.


----------



## eme

MorghanW said:


> Hey all, been crazy busy lately but wanted to update. Got my 3rd beta result: tripled in 3 days! It went from 444 to 1586! No more betas! U/s on June 23rd!
> 
> And for those of you still fretting over pee stick progression, just know I had 5 in a row that were lighter (by a lot) and I was still doubling at 39 hrs.

Thank you for that reassurance ;) *from the lady who poas this morning and whose line still isnt any darker :haha: I have been drinking ridiculous amounts of water so that could be it too.


----------



## eme

Good morning ladies, and happy weekend! I won't be on here much today (really busy day) but it starts off with me getting my first betas taken, Tuesday will be my second draw. I'm a little nervous because I continue to have ~very~ small spots of brown in my cm. The past two days I had nothing and then last night I had it again and again this morning. It's always mixed in with my cm, always brown, and not very much but it's a bit worrisome. I'm just hoping it's not ectopic. 

There's nothing I can do about it if it is, my good friend, the one I was so worried about the other day....she's had spotting the entire time as well, every day. And her US came out just fine, I keep reminding myself of that! lol


----------



## laurac1988

Five weeks today. Still incredibly nervous. But I just think I can do what I can and nothing more. I hope squishy is ok


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi girls? Just got home from work and really pleased that I got a 3+ on my cb digi, which I was saving but glad I've done it now xx


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun 

We have the same due date!


----------



## RaspberryK

Yeah we do at the moment, I had a feeling that it'd change as I ovulated later than cd 14 but since I got such a strong result I'm not sure yet xx


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I ovulated on cd20 so I think mine will change too.

My tests are still not hugely dark, but darkening a little. Pretty much sworn off the pregnancy tests now. They were causing me too much worry


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> Hi girls? Just got home from work and really pleased that I got a 3+ on my cb digi, which I was saving but glad I've done it now xx

excellent news :thumbup: I want to see 3+ but i'm to scared, i got my 2-3 weeks at 12dpo! i'm just going to enjoy being pregnant and hope i can say that for the next 8 months :) x


----------



## babyfeva

Morghan- awesome betas!

Eme-hope the spotting is nothing. 

Raspberry-yay for the 3+


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls? Just got home from work and really pleased that I got a 3+ on my cb digi, which I was saving but glad I've done it now xx
> 
> excellent news :thumbup: I want to see 3+ but i'm to scared, i got my 2-3 weeks at 12dpo! i'm just going to enjoy being pregnant and hope i can say that for the next 8 months :) xClick to expand...

That's really early I've always had to wait a few days over for the digital xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls? Just got home from work and really pleased that I got a 3+ on my cb digi, which I was saving but glad I've done it now xx
> 
> excellent news :thumbup: I want to see 3+ but i'm to scared, i got my 2-3 weeks at 12dpo! i'm just going to enjoy being pregnant and hope i can say that for the next 8 months :) xClick to expand...
> 
> That's really early I've always had to wait a few days over for the digital xxClick to expand...

Yeah i was shocked to see 2-3 i was expecting 1-2 lol I got clear BFP at 8dpo on cheapies and First response Rapid result (not even the early one) so must have been an early implanter, which i'm grateful for as my last was a late implanter (BFP at 15dpo) which didn't stick. 

first scan is 7th July at EPU under FS... that's my next milestone i'll be around 9 weeks then :coffee:


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck, it'll come around before you know it. 
Xx


----------



## imphope

Wow this board moves fast. Today I am 6 weeks exactly. I still have virtually no symptoms. Only some pulling in the right side of my abdomen and a gurgly bubbly stomach. No soreness in BBs unless I push them hard, but that doesn't feel good anytime. Can you ladies reassure me a bit? I don't go for my first u/s for 10 more days. At least my betas were more than doubled in three days when I got them checked at 14 and 17 dpo. I stopped poas when I got 2-3 weeks digi back on 16dpo.


----------



## bridgetboo62

sometimes my cramps are kind of bad not extremely painful but bad enough for it to kind of take my breath away they only last about 5-15 seconds but that has been happening since i first found out i was pregnant on the day of my missed period
no blood not even the tiniest spot ever
but i think i will ask my midwife about it at my first appointment


----------



## ttc126

imphope said:


> Wow this board moves fast. Today I am 6 weeks exactly. I still have virtually no symptoms. Only some pulling in the right side of my abdomen and a gurgly bubbly stomach. No soreness in BBs unless I push them hard, but that doesn't feel good anytime. Can you ladies reassure me a bit? I don't go for my first u/s for 10 more days. At least my betas were more than doubled in three days when I got them checked at 14 and 17 dpo. I stopped poas when I got 2-3 weeks digi back on 16dpo.

Hi I'm kind of in the same boat! 

I've had maybe a few waves of nausea but no sore boobs after 5+3 (unless i push really hard too lol!!!!) and its hard especially since I was so sick my first pregnancy! 

I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. Like you i stopped testing 16dpo when i got 2-3 weeks. I was thinking of testing today (how silly right?) And i realized that even if i saw a 3+ i would not feel any better because I'm too far away from 16dpo....Lol!!!! 

I think we should try to enjoy the symptom free time. I remember last time i was worried sick when i wasn't having all symptoms by 5 weeks. Soon after i regretted all the worry as i spent the majority of the entire pregnancy sick as a dog...Lol!!!!

So just take a deep breath. You haven't had "bad symptoms" right? No bleeding or severe cramps? I tell myself to calm down, we're actually in the minority of all women finding out super early etc. Lots of women don't even know they're pregnant yet at 6 weeks. Maybe we're expecting too much? Lol!!!! Remember, as paralyzing as the fear of loss is, all we can do is eat right, drink enough, rest, and not stress (and pray! If you're like me :) ) you have a much higher chance of having a perfect pregnancy than not.

Hope that helps. And of course it'd be super reassuring if we're both feeling like crap next week at this time :)


----------



## ttc126

I'm sorry for your loss slowloris :(

Hugs to you!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay my baby is now the size of a pea!
eyelids are forming 
and "hand plates" appear whatever that means
supposedly six weeks today according to LMP
no nausea yet
maybe it really is a boy haha


----------



## ttc126

Bridget could be a boy! I was so sick with my son. Had every sign of it being a girl. Every wives tale, Chinese gender calendar everything. But he is all boy. I was sicker than all my friends with girls or boys. Unfortunately i guess you can never know until that 20 week scan or birth :)


----------



## Gdef

AF is due tomorrow and starting around lunch today, I started having that yucky feeling as if AF will pop up any minute. You know that pulling all over, kinda crampy but not really, like the bottom is about to fall out and it's about to flood feeling? Lol. But the cramps are super dull so I'm not really worried. I've heard that it gets a little more crampy around AF time during early pregnancy. I had the exact same thing during the first trimester with my daughter but it still worries me! Lol. Morning sickness started this morning also, which I only had ONE time throughout my entire pregnancy with my daughter, so that kind of stinks! But so far we're still hanging in there and lines are getting a little darker every day :)

Btw, I'm exactly 4 weeks today :)


----------



## ttc126

Good news gdef!!!!


----------



## babyfeva

So HD and I dtd and had spotting. Ugh it's almost like I want to avoid dtd for first trimester.


----------



## babyfeva

Gdef said:


> AF is due tomorrow and starting around lunch today, I started having that yucky feeling as if AF will pop up any minute. You know that pulling all over, kinda crampy but not really, like the bottom is about to fall out and it's about to flood feeling? Lol. But the cramps are super dull so I'm not really worried. I've heard that it gets a little more crampy around AF time during early pregnancy. I had the exact same thing during the first trimester with my daughter but it still worries me! Lol. Morning sickness started this morning also, which I only had ONE time throughout my entire pregnancy with my daughter, so that kind of stinks! But so far we're still hanging in there and lines are getting a little darker every day :)
> 
> Btw, I'm exactly 4 weeks today :)

I'm almost 6 weeks and kind of get that feeling like AF is pending. I think we just pay attention to every single thing when we're pregnant.


----------



## Gdef

babyfeva said:


> So HD and I dtd and had spotting. Ugh it's almost like I want to avoid dtd for first trimester.

I know the feeling! A little spotting & major cramping after the big O! Lol. Hubby and I haven't DTD since I found out on Monday, but I definitely remember that happening several times while preggo with DD and everything turned out just fine. So no worries :)


----------



## ttc126

I actually told my dh i don't want to dtd until after our 8wk scan. Am i terrible or what???


----------



## bridgetboo62

me and OH have had so much going on we struggle to find time to DTD
havent in a long while now actually >.< i feel bad poor OH
i dont really mind going long period in between DTD/not doing it very often
but i know he does

since a few days before AF was suppose to be due on the 26th or the 27th of may i have felt like AF is about to show any minute. but no bleeding so far. no morning sickness. i slept for 15 hours last night fell asleep at like 8pm and woke up at 11am. so tiredness is a big symptom for me.


----------



## Gdef

I've got tons of fatigue during the day but when it comes to sleeping at night, not so much. I only sleep about 3-4 hrs at a time bc I'm usually getting up to pee 50 times a night or having really CRAZY dreams that wake me up. Anyone else have crazy dreams? Not scary or anything, just weird. I also toss and turn all night and can't get comfortable at all. The dreams are actually one of the very first signs/symptoms that I knew something was "off" and made me POAS. That and the super sore boobs! Lol. I usually (non-preggo) sleep great once I actually get to sleep.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i usually have super vivid weird dreams
but since conceiving i have been sleeping so hard i dont remember mine
which is sad i use to love dreaming it was like watch/being in a movie
i could get woken up or wake up and go back to sleep and continue my dream where i left off
i woke up once in that 15hr period to go pee


----------



## MissEyre

I've been having crazy dreams too! Some I remember, others I don't. DH was telling me that I sat up last night waving my arms around talking about the flying plants. I had been reading Harry Potter before going to bed. OTOH, I have very crazy dreams even when I'm not pregnant, haha!


----------



## Jbaby90

Crazy dreams is definitely one of my pregnancy symptoms!! For the last couple of weeks I have been having them EVERY night which isn't normal for me! 

Strange the things that change as soon as u get a bfp!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats on 3+ ras!!

I had quite a scare today guys. My test was a little lighter than yesterday's and I freaked out cried my eyes out thought it was all over. Tested with my other brand later and the line was darker than yesterday's so feeling sort of better about it. But not totally. Will go for another beta this week.

I'm going to be a lot more quiet around here until I know for sure.


----------



## ZombieKitten

5+1 today and the fatigue has hit me like a bag of bricks! I was visiting my parents house today and I almost fell asleep when I was feeding DS :haha: I'm exhausted!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Gdef said:


> AF is due tomorrow and starting around lunch today, I started having that yucky feeling as if AF will pop up any minute. You know that pulling all over, kinda crampy but not really, like the bottom is about to fall out and it's about to flood feeling? Lol. But the cramps are super dull so I'm not really worried. I've heard that it gets a little more crampy around AF time during early pregnancy. I had the exact same thing during the first trimester with my daughter but it still worries me! Lol. Morning sickness started this morning also, which I only had ONE time throughout my entire pregnancy with my daughter, so that kind of stinks! But so far we're still hanging in there and lines are getting a little darker every day :)
> 
> Btw, I'm exactly 4 weeks today :)


I've been feeling the same way. My af is due Monday/Tuesday and all day today I've felt really uncomfortable. I had a little white with brown tinge cm today. Which doesn't make it any easier for me to not worry :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Add me to the list for crazy dreams! I've been having them for the last 5 days now.
I kept waking up with hunger pains last night and two times I had a little snack. But I still woke up this morning feeling hungry and slightly nauseous. 
I feel a bit weird being in here though seeing as I'm not even 4wks yet! Waiting for af date to come and go :coffee:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies!

Can I join please? I am due the 17th of Feb and very cautious after I had a second loss in December. I pray that this one will be sticky.

Please can you share your betas with me? I got 34.5 at 11dpo and have a follow-up tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Jbaby90

Angelbaby - congrats on ur bfp!! My hcg was 125 at 13dpo and 346 at 15dpo


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome angel baby. Wishing you all the best. My betas were 4548 at 5 weeks


----------



## maisie78

Welcome Angel Baby :)

Confuzion perhaps it's time to stop testing now hun. I know it's hard but you are driving yourself nuts xxx

I am feeling really grotty. So so tired like I have never felt before and really headachy. I don't remember feeling this bad this early with dd. Was at a wedding yesterday but only for a few hours. Brought dd home by 6pm as she was getting really cranky. When I got home I realised I felt absolutely awful. Then this morning I really struggled to open my eyes and I have a bit of a headache again :( Think I will go and see the Dr this week.


----------



## laura109

Hi girls ive had a baby reading done and shes predicted me a girl,

Alot of morning sickness in first trimester but ill enjoy the rest of my pregnancy. But shes predicted an 18 hour labour and ill need pain relief lol.

bit scared now but along way to go.

she described the little girl too so that was a lovely reading xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a lovely reading x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Just wanted to pop in and congratulate you all on your pregnancies! Wishing everyone a very happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## eme

Hey Ladies, good morning, hope you're all having a wonderful weekend! I swear, being off the boards for even one day you feel like you miss so much haha!

Yesterday I had WICKED bad neausea and indigestion. Was burping up acid all day and trying to choke back vomit....it was great :sick: on the one hand I'm happy for it because I never had true ms with my mc a few months ago so I take this as a good sign.....because I need all the good signs I can get!

The spotting changed from brown to light pink this morning. It's still such a scant amount that I can't really even call it bleeding, but it's so worrisome. I'm starting to think it might be caused by my progesterone suppositories and a sensitive cervix....but I know that only time will tell. This whole, wait and see is so tough! Getting the results of my blood work later this week I think will really help. It'll at least let me know if things are headed in the right direction or if there's cause for concern.

I think we all agree, we hope for the best, but if there is something wrong, I'd rather know so I can deal with it head on, ya know?

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## laurac1988

Used up my tests this morning
Was a little freaked out by seeing 1-2 but everything else is darkening so I'm not worried. It says pregnant and that's all I need it to do
Top green one is an OPK... That was just for fun hehe
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/AFC36F7C-4A66-4870-8B81-571419A136A3_zpsuj6wqbkp.jpg


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Laurac, your lines are looking good and I know that the cb digi can be a bit delayed in giving 2-3 or 3+ so please be careful. It's a good indicator for fun, but not good to rely on for progression though.


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> Used up my tests this morning
> Was a little freaked out by seeing 1-2 but everything else is darkening so I'm not worried. It says pregnant and that's all I need it to do
> Top green one is an OPK... That was just for fun hehe
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/AFC36F7C-4A66-4870-8B81-571419A136A3_zpsuj6wqbkp.jpg

Congrats looks great. Do you feel like your taking each day one at a time and just glad to get through? Ive known 5 days now but still feel scared af will arrive. X


----------



## laura109

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Laurac, your lines are looking good and I know that the cb digi can be a bit delayed in giving 2-3 or 3+ so please be careful. It's a good indicator for fun, but not good to rely on for progression though.

We are at same point  im only a day ahead x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

laura, we will have our babies close to each other :)

As for being scared - take it one day at a time and do something you like that will be baby related and remind you that you will have your baby. With my loss in December I never enjoyed it because I was a so so scared and sometimes I regret it, because that baby was given to me although a very short time. Enjoy each minute and a good chance would be that it would become months :)


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely taking it a day at a time at the moment. But I'm thinking positive. This baby is a take home baby


----------



## laura109

Thanks girlies. Its nice having people to go through it with x


----------



## eme

Laura your lines look great! And I agree, until I know for certain something is wrong, it's all positive thoughts! Sure I'll have a moment or two of being scared, but at the end of the day I know worrying won't help anything so I just keep reminding myself...."today....today I am pregnant and my baby is with me" =)


----------



## laura109

Thank you im gunna take on that positive attitude


----------



## MorghanW

Hi again! Glad most of us are still trucking along (it takes me awhile to read through all the pages when I miss a few days). I'm 5 weeks exactly today, and I'm feeling so tired. Also, I woke up this morning and my boobs are seriously twice what they were last night! Wtf! Took my last digi today and got 3+. 

Sticky baby dust for everyone! :)


----------



## readynwilling

I just want to reassure everyone who's symptoms are "lacking". This is my 3rd pregnancy, my first two were almost symptomless. No morning sickness, no aches/pains/cramps. The only thing is my boobs were mildly sore for maybe the first week. So symptoms are not an indication on a healthy pregnancy. If you aren't bleeding and in pain, try to just enjoy it!!


----------



## confuzion

maisie78 said:


> Welcome Angel Baby :)
> 
> Confuzion perhaps it's time to stop testing now hun. I know it's hard but you are driving yourself nuts xxx
> 
> I am feeling really grotty. So so tired like I have never felt before and really headachy. I don't remember feeling this bad this early with dd. Was at a wedding yesterday but only for a few hours. Brought dd home by 6pm as she was getting really cranky. When I got home I realised I felt absolutely awful. Then this morning I really struggled to open my eyes and I have a bit of a headache again :( Think I will go and see the Dr this week.

I felt just like this yesterday. With an added 'can't find anything not gross-sounding to eat' :wacko:. 

And thank you. I am definitely not doing any more testing. I will rely on the blood test. Hoping to be reassured.



eme said:


> Hey Ladies, good morning, hope you're all having a wonderful weekend! I swear, being off the boards for even one day you feel like you miss so much haha!
> 
> Yesterday I had WICKED bad neausea and indigestion. Was burping up acid all day and trying to choke back vomit....it was great :sick: on the one hand I'm happy for it because I never had true ms with my mc a few months ago so I take this as a good sign.....because I need all the good signs I can get!
> 
> The spotting changed from brown to light pink this morning. It's still such a scant amount that I can't really even call it bleeding, but it's so worrisome. I'm starting to think it might be caused by my progesterone suppositories and a sensitive cervix....but I know that only time will tell. This whole, wait and see is so tough! Getting the results of my blood work later this week I think will really help. It'll at least let me know if things are headed in the right direction or if there's cause for concern.
> 
> I think we all agree, we hope for the best, but if there is something wrong, I'd rather know so I can deal with it head on, ya know?
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?

Definitely sounds like it could be caused by the progesterone suppositories. I did a little bit of reading and a BnB friend warned me that spotting could happen before I started them. 



laurac1988 said:


> Used up my tests this morning
> Was a little freaked out by seeing 1-2 but everything else is darkening so I'm not worried. It says pregnant and that's all I need it to do
> Top green one is an OPK... That was just for fun hehe
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/AFC36F7C-4A66-4870-8B81-571419A136A3_zpsuj6wqbkp.jpg

Tests look great laura!! :)



eme said:


> Laura your lines look great! And I agree, until I know for certain something is wrong, it's all positive thoughts! Sure I'll have a moment or two of being scared, but at the end of the day I know worrying won't help anything so I just keep reminding myself...."today....today I am pregnant and my baby is with me" =)

Must admit I spend more time worried and scared than happy and optimistic. Until I see this bean measuring well with a strong heartbeat I'll be walking around feeling anxious. But trying the "today, I am pregnant" mantra.

Morghan - happy 5 weeks and congrats on 3+.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for that reassurance ready! My breasts are driving me nuts. For a little while they're sore. Then it goes away, I freak out, then it comes back. Ahhh! Nice to know it could be just one of those things.


----------



## babyfeva

Eme I hope the spotting is nothing. :)

Laura- nice lines!

I don't feel so bloated. I remember the bloated feeling but don't remember when I started to feel that way.


----------



## laurac1988

C my bbs are the same! I think I'm making them sore poking them half the time lol!


----------



## confuzion

LOL constant poking over here!! In fact, just poked. Little tender at the sides. Not nearly as sore as they were closer to my BFP though :wacko:.


----------



## laurac1988

Mine fluctuate. Right now they are super sore. This morning they were barely sore at all


----------



## laura109

My nipple was tingling last night for a couple of hours but my breasts are not too bad really


----------



## British Mummy

Right, i'm ready ladies. I've been stalking the group but been too nervous to commit as i'm terrified of mc again. But I got a positive frer 11dpo and the digi at 13dpo. I was completely 100% sure of my o day but the digi says 2-3 I'd be understandably happy if i'm further along! Lmp puts me at 4 Weeks today, edd Feb 15th. So I'll take a leap of faith and join you, I know you'll be lovely and supportive if I lose this one. I'm in the UK, and my first scan was at 13 Weeks with my first. Gonna be a long wait!! 
Oh brief about me, 27yo, cycle 10 ttc number 2. Early loss in January 14. Found baby and bump a lifesaver!


----------



## staycb01

Hi ladies!

I hope it's ok for me to join. I got my BFP yesterday.... I'm so scared since I've had several chemical pregnancies but I'm on progesterone this time and I'm hoping that it's my saving grace!
Congrats to all of you ladies - and happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi!

I'm new (well returning) to first tri. I had no symptoms whatsoever with my first pregnancy but this time has been totally different and I've had loads of them.

This evening I've got some mild cramping, as and it would be af day I'm starting to worry a bit. I still don't have massively dark lines and that worries me too.

Has anyone else had similar?

Xx


----------



## laura109

Hiiii and welcome over. Im one day behind you. Feel the same about mc. How u feeling? I get the odd cramp or twinge xx


----------



## laura109

MissSazra said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new (well returning) to first tri. I had no symptoms whatsoever with my first pregnancy but this time has been totally different and I've had loads of them.
> 
> This evening I've got some mild cramping, as and it would be af day I'm starting to worry a bit. I still don't have massively dark lines and that worries me too.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar?
> 
> Xx


Ive done a few different brands.my lines are darker on frer and nhs tests and alot fainter on ic tests xx


----------



## British Mummy

Oh here's my tests. 
Cycle 10 Lmp 12/05/14
27 day cycles
O day:2nd June
Bfp frer 11dpo
bfp digi 13dpo
Anyone else due 15th? :) h&h 9 months everyone!
 



Attached Files:







20140608_153406.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confuzion

Welcome british mummy, stacy, and misssazra! British mummy and stacy, your worries are understandable. A lot of us in this thread are pregnant after losses and we can get through it together :hugs:.

Misssazra - testing has caused me nothing but grief. Lighter test one day. Darker the next. Please put down the tests! I'm sure everything will be ok :flower:.


----------



## MissSazra

laura109 said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new (well returning) to first tri. I had no symptoms whatsoever with my first pregnancy but this time has been totally different and I've had loads of them.
> 
> This evening I've got some mild cramping, as and it would be af day I'm starting to worry a bit. I still don't have massively dark lines and that worries me too.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar?
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> Ive done a few different brands.my lines are darker on frer and nhs tests and alot fainter on ic tests xxClick to expand...

I've held off testing today, so I'll do another tomorrow and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## British Mummy

Miss sazra i'm the same as you, 4 Weeks today:D stay away af! Every twinge i'm panicking. had cramps today but hoping its the stretching these guys on here who are further along have been talking about x x


----------



## confuzion

Holy dark tests for so early british mummy!! That's amazing. You could barely see the line on my 11 DPO test :haha:. I think you should rest easy! This one is here to stay :winkwink:.


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks confuzion. It's just so hard to step away from the tests! 

British Mummy, it's so hard not to agonise over every twinge isn't it. I just never had any sort of cramping last time. But of course every pregnancy is different so I'll just have to get used to a whole new load of symptoms!


----------



## confuzion

Trust me, I know! 20 DPO and I've tested nearly everyday since the first positive test. But I am officially stopping. It's honestly not worth it. Even the expensive 'reliable' tests have different amounts of dye in them and you can get different results with the same urine sample. 

I spent too much time agonizing over them instead of enjoying my first few days of pregnancy. Don't repeat my mistake!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome all new mummies to be xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats to the newcomers :)


----------



## Gdef

Random question.... determining due date based on conception vs lmp. What exactly is "conception". Is when you DTD? Day you ovulated? Day S fertilized E? Day baby implanted? I'm sorry, I know it's a silly question! I was looking at my due date bc my symptoms seem to be more advanced than the typical 4 weeks. More like 5 or 6 weeks. I haven't really been keeping track of my cycle but I can usually always tell when I ovulate and when AF is coming bc I've gotten really sharp pains in my right ovary a day or two before they come due to a little bit of scar tissue from my ectopic. It's usually very regular but I remember getting those O pains about a week early this cycle and thinking, "hmmm...that's weird!" Lol


----------



## confuzion

gdef it's the day you ovulate :thumbup:


----------



## Gdef

confuzion said:


> gdef it's the day you ovulate :thumbup:

Thanks confuzion! Maybe I ovulated early this cycle. Or maybe it's just all in my head! LOL. This pregnancy has been nothing like my pregnancy with DD, but that was almost 7 yrs ago! I also thought it was strange that I got a BFP so early at 3 weeks. I hit 4 weeks yesterday and all my pregnancy apps were saying, "Test today & you may be able to get a positive!" I was thinking.... ummm, yeah, got that about 7 days ago! Lol


----------



## maisie78

Wow lots of new ladies this evening :) Welcome xx

Feeling better this evening after a really rough day. Spent over 2 hours in bed this afternoon while dd played with her Dad then took a nap. Felt a bit guilty with it being such a lovely day but I just didn't have the energy to do anything. Really starting to wonder if this lo is a boy because I feel so different to when I was carrying dd. We would like another girl, just because it would make life easier but we will be thrilled either way :)


----------



## maisie78

Gdef I also think I am a bit further on than I thought. My cycles have been all over the place so I guesstimated when I ov'd but I think I might have been earlier and I am.actually closer to 7 weeks. I'll have to wait for my scan around 12 weeks to be sure though.


----------



## British Mummy

I know some people on here carry on with hpt but does anyone carry on temping? I'm still updating my chart, is this silly?


----------



## laura109

Im feeling the odd mild crampy heavy feeling on and off. Have u had this? Im 4 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## laurac1988

British mummy - I didn't temp this cycle but I definitely would have stopped by now. You should stop - it's not telling you anything any more 

Laura - I had the cramping and heaviness when I first got my bfp. Not so much now. But I've heard lots of ladies say it has stuck around for them


----------



## British Mummy

laurac1988 said:


> British mummy - I didn't temp this cycle but I definitely would have stopped by now. You should stop - it's not telling you anything any more
> 
> Laura - I had the cramping and heaviness when I first got my bfp. Not so much now. But I've heard lots of ladies say it has stuck around for them

Thanks! *throws thermometer out of reach* that's what I needed to hear. One less thing to obsess over. My boobs hurt. Hooray! I keep telling my oh if I complain at all that he must remind me that more symptoms means more chance of good news. Bring on the Sickness!! (may regret saying that)


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely one less thing


----------



## Blondish_keg

Welcome and congrats to the new commers :thumbup:

Just wondering if anyone else is abstaining for the first trimester? 
DH doesn't want to unstick anything but its driving me a little potty, I dream about it EVERY night now :winkwink:


----------



## laurac1988

We're abstaining but no penetration here so slightly different... Lol


I have a TMI question. Is anyone getting nausea and then diarrhoea instead of vomiting? It's been over the last three days or so I've had bad nausea, diarrhoea and bloating in the evenings. I can only assume it is preggo related but MAN it sucks!


----------



## British Mummy

Blondish_keg said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new commers :thumbup:
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is abstaining for the first trimester?
> DH doesn't want to unstick anything but its driving me a little potty, I dream about it EVERY night now :winkwink:

I was just wondering about that. Since O day I've not been interested at all. But today its like i'm on heat! We couldn't during the day as dd needed our attention and now she's in bed we did everything but the deed without really thinking about it but when I enquired about bleeding in my first pregnancy and my mc their first response was, "was it postintercourse?" So that sounds to me as if it cab cause bleeding....will probably abstain for the next few Weeks to be on the safe side. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## maisie78

laurac1988 said:


> We're abstaining but no penetration here so slightly different... Lol
> 
> 
> I have a TMI question. Is anyone getting nausea and then diarrhoea instead of vomiting? It's been over the last three days or so I've had bad nausea, diarrhoea and bloating in the evenings. I can only assume it is preggo related but MAN it sucks!

Yep definitely getting this. I feel like everything I eat goes straight through me. It's really unpleasant but I still prefer it to being sick. I have a bit of a phobia :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Welcome new Ladies, so many posts to catch up on. 
Yes I've had cramps, also Yes to the loose bowels when I'm usually constipated during pregnancy. 
Also not exactly abstaining but really not in the mood, think we have attempted to dtd twice since bfp but I really didn't like it. 
I'm all swollen feeling and really dry too and it gave me cramps.
Xx


----------



## Gesshoku

hi! I'm Kelly and I got my first bfp yesterday. dh and I have been together for 7 years, and got married last June. we started trying in Aug last year. we found out in Nov that I have hpv but the dr said it shouldn't effect getting pregnant, but to come in if we weren't in 9 months. luckily I wanted to wait until next month to do that! yay no tests! calling the dr tomorrow to find out were to go from here. haven't told dh yet, I plan to give him a father's day card this weekend. or Wednesday if I get too impatient. :haha: 

judging by online due date calculators, i'll be due Feb 11th.

I'm trying to read some posts but I don't think I could go through 61 pages. :wacko: but I've already seen some women with the same questions I have. looks like I'm not the only one with cramps and soft stools. luckily no diarrhea yet but now I know it could happen...


----------



## xxshellsxx

My DH is getting nothing until at least 12 weeks lol :blush: I have erosion of the cervix and i know this will bleed, and i KNOW i will freak out! So nothing is going there til i know this bean is sticky lol x

DH is cool with that just keeps saying i've used and abused him :happydance: lol


----------



## confuzion

I quit temping the day after my BFP! I tend to be obsessive so I knew I didn't the added stress lol. So I hid it somewhere far away from the bed to get rid of the temptation. 

Welcome new ladies!!


----------



## confuzion

Nothing going on in our bedroom either :haha:


----------



## MorghanW

We're also holding out until after the first u/s. We actually went all last pregnancy without real sex, because DH was terrified (it hit him very hard when we lost our first baby in '05). 

We talked it over this time though, and neither of us want to do that again, as it nearly drive us crazy :p But we'll still be careful.


----------



## Shakeitout

Hi! I'm Kelly, 28 and got my bfp yesterday. Conceived on my birthday so OH has alot to live up to next year! EDD is 14th February :))


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies :-D

We haven't bd since just after I got my bfp! I'm a bit worried to so just pleasing DH in other ways lol! 
2 sleeps til my first scan :-D can't wait!!!


----------



## ttc126

laurac1988 said:


> We're abstaining but no penetration here so slightly different... Lol
> 
> 
> I have a TMI question. Is anyone getting nausea and then diarrhoea instead of vomiting? It's been over the last three days or so I've had bad nausea, diarrhoea and bloating in the evenings. I can only assume it is preggo related but MAN it sucks!


I had that last pregnancy. Before i started throwing up i had a week or 2 where I'd get so nauseous and out the other end it went!!! Lol!!!! Sorry tmi! 

I called my dr last time and she said it's a form of morning sickness :)


----------



## Gdef

DH and I haven't dtd but mainly bc I've been cramping a little. They're really dull & mild but I still don't want to do anything to make them worse! Lol

Laura, I've had diarrhea for the last 3 days. Anything & everything I eat goes right thru me & out the other end! I made the mistake of eating out at the mexican restaurant tonight with the fam bc I didn't feel like cooking. I guess we know where I'll be for the rest of the night! LOL :)


----------



## Gdef

Hair color - another random question. :) So I've got a lot of grey hair. I mean A LOT. Like I'm over 50% grey. It's actually that cotton ball white, not even salt and pepper grey, thanks to my lovely genetics! Lol. My question is, do any of you color your hair & and you going to continue to color thru pregnancy? I've googled it extensively and have found equal amounts of do's and don'ts, safe and not safe. Any thoughts? :)


----------



## Jbaby90

I have coloured my hair since I got my bfp and plan on continuing to dye it......each to their own I guess


----------



## MissEyre

I, too, have lots of grey. I just dyed it last week and plan on continuing to dye it. I'm just taking extra precautions to stay ventilated when I dye. I'm not ready for the world to see my grey yet!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! So much to catch up on, but I'm trying my best. 

I just recently changed my hair color from dark brown to blonde. I am stopping the blonde, as it is a two-step process of bleaching the roots and then doing an all-over color. I plan to use either henna or dye to cover the blonde (asking my doctor tomorrow/Tuesday once I get my bloods results) and then maybe highlights to help mask the greys. ;) We will see. 

We're probably abstaining for awhile. I haven't been feeling it much and hubby's understanding. We both still are a little nervous due to my history also. 

My FRER progressions have been great, but my digi said 1-2 again today. I got irrationally nervous. But though LMP says I am due the 12, I am pretty sure my O puts me closer to being due the 15-16. So I'm trying not to stress and am putting the tests down. They're great but can drive a woman nuts! :brat: lol!

I have been nauseous with some diarrhea. Also I keep getting this feeling of being almost-heartburn-ridden. Like, my chest feels a little heavy and burny, but not a full-on episode of heartburn or acid reflux. It's weird as hell. I just feel strange concerning my stomach and such. :rofl: 

I can't wait for my blood test tomorrow. I am praying I'll get my secondary results tomorrow, though I doubt it. But if I have decent progesterone tomorrow, I'll breathe a little easier. And hopefully things will progress. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy, but I can't tell if I'm just trying to force positivity out of fear of another loss or what. I'm driving myself INSANE. 

Welcome to all our new friends! :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Swan, try not to worry over the 1-2. They are the most ridiculous tests! Fmu is said to be most accurate but I've read of women following all instructions to a t then getting1-2 when their bloods the same day were in the 1000+ range. 

I'm a cosmetologist. I would tell a client to double check with their Dr, but for the most part color is safe in pregnancy. I would caution that sometimes due to crazy hormones your hair will react differently than normal. You may need a different formula as it could come out darker or lighter than normal. Also, may fade faster or differently. 

Swan, i would personally not use henna if you'd also like to highlight. Henna can coat your hair shaft and make anything else you use (such as lighter for highlights) come out very spotty. I've personally seen it look like leopard spots. Henna is pretty, but does not mix with other things well.

Overall, I'd say ask your dr to double check but it's ok with most to color. :)

Hi new friends!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Congrats to all the new bfps! :)

It's been hard for me to predict my EDD. I use pregnology.com and you can estimate due date based on ovulation date instead of lmp. I ovulated May 27th, but got bfp at 9dpo on my FRER. My cycles are weird and my lmp was actually April 28th! :dohh: 
Has anyone announced to family already? My OH told his parents today. I'm not sure when I'll tell mine, but I'm aiming sometime this week. My hyperemesis will kick I'm around the 6w mark and won't be able to hide it after that!


----------



## Gdef

We've told DH's mom & I've told my best friend. Haven't told my parents yet. We're planning on telling everyone either at 12 weeks or after my 10 week u/s (so we can show everyone the u/s pics). :)

Is anyone else super emotional or having major mood swings? I've had both for the last few days. Especially when it involves my DD. I go from crying and feeling like I'm not being a good mom or spending enough time with her bc I'm so preoccupied with nerves & worrying over this pregnancy, to going off the deep end over the smallest thing. Then it's back to crying and feeling guilty that I went off the deep end or that I was too strict, etc, etc. Lord help me but I can't seem to find any sort of balance within myself! Hopefully it'll all level out soon bc if it doesn't, I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up in a padded room before it's all over with! LOL :)


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies just popping in to say hi. So much to catch up on.

So nervous about tomorrow beta results. Been reading into every little feeling and slightest sensations to remind myself that I'm pregnant. My son right before I found out I was pregnant started being cold with me. He didn't want anything to do with me. Now this past weekend he's been sweet again. Makes me stress like why is he being nice again. Does he sense something?! I need to stop thinking and worrying. Aaah


----------



## ttc126

Gdef, i had the same emotional spell today. Ds napped for 3 hours. Normally i wake him up after 2. Felt so bad! I also feel I'm too preoccupied with my symptoms etc.... feel like I'll join you in that padded room...Lol!!!!

Baby feva, i can't imagine the stress you're having right now. I was worried sick over getting my 2nd beta so I can somewhat sympathize. I don't at all think that your ds senses anything. Little ones are finicky and of course he will go back to being sweet...He loves his mama and wouldn't stay mad!!!! :) I've been praying for you. You have to have some faith and not expect the worst. If the worst happens, deal with it then. Try to enjoy today as worry only robs you of your joy right now. I will pray that your levels are perfect tomorrow! Meanwhile, try to rest, breathe, and maybe have a warm drink! Keeping you in my thoughts!!!


----------



## laura109

Gdef said:


> We've told DH's mom & I've told my best friend. Haven't told my parents yet. We're planning on telling everyone either at 12 weeks or after my 10 week u/s (so we can show everyone the u/s pics). :)
> 
> Is anyone else super emotional or having major mood swings? I've had both for the last few days. Especially when it involves my DD. I go from crying and feeling like I'm not being a good mom or spending enough time with her bc I'm so preoccupied with nerves & worrying over this pregnancy, to going off the deep end over the smallest thing. Then it's back to crying and feeling guilty that I went off the deep end or that I was too strict, etc, etc. Lord help me but I can't seem to find any sort of balance within myself! Hopefully it'll all level out soon bc if it doesn't, I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up in a padded room before it's all over with! LOL :)

Hi ive been feeling sad yesterday. Felt really down. think its quite normal as it says on my pregnancy app you may get mood swings.
your only a day ahead of me.

congratulations


----------



## MilosMommy7

I've been very emotional lately too. Mainly just being weepy over everything. I was watching Ramona and Beezus (Disney movie) last night and I cried when the cat died in the movie :blush:


----------



## Gdef

babyfeva said:


> Hey ladies just popping in to say hi. So much to catch up on.
> 
> So nervous about tomorrow beta results. Been reading into every little feeling and slightest sensations to remind myself that I'm pregnant. My son right before I found out I was pregnant started being cold with me. He didn't want anything to do with me. Now this past weekend he's been sweet again. Makes me stress like why is he being nice again. Does he sense something?! I need to stop thinking and worrying. Aaah

Funny story about my dd. I got my bfp on Monday night. But 3 nights before (on Friday night) while I was putting dd to bed, she put her hand on my stomach. When I asked what she was doing she said, "Oh, my baby brother is in there and he's scared so I'm just holding him while i go to sleep." Keep in mind that this was a surprise baby! We had not been trying nor had we even talked about or mentioned the word baby or any other associative words. I got freaked out. Like big time. So dd actually knew or maybe sensed it before we did! Unfortunately, she's been super whiney and just generally unhappy ever since. I do think that they can sense things that we cannot, but i honestly wouldn't look into it too much. I can change dd's mood towards me in half of a second with a choc chip cookie! Lol!



ttc126 said:


> Gdef, i had the same emotional spell today. Ds napped for 3 hours. Normally i wake him up after 2. Felt so bad! I also feel I'm too preoccupied with my symptoms etc.... feel like I'll join you in that padded room...Lol!!!!
> 
> Baby feva, i can't imagine the stress you're having right now. I was worried sick over getting my 2nd beta so I can somewhat sympathize. I don't at all think that your ds senses anything. Little ones are finicky and of course he will go back to being sweet...He loves his mama and wouldn't stay mad!!!! :) I've been praying for you. You have to have some faith and not expect the worst. If the worst happens, deal with it then. Try to enjoy today as worry only robs you of your joy right now. I will pray that your levels are perfect tomorrow! Meanwhile, try to rest, breathe, and maybe have a warm drink! Keeping you in my thoughts!!!

Ttc, come on girl! I'll make sure there's room for 2! Or maybe 4?:wacko: I yelled at dd tonight bc i was in the bathroom peeing and she came and just stood in the doorway and started talking....nonstop. Now, I've already given up my privacy by leaving the door open (just in case she needed me, haha) but i draw the line with being watched while i wipe. It's just my thing. So i asked her to step out of site while i wiped. She started whining. I asked again. Whining continues. Asked again. Whine... I'm at boiling point now. I yell..."get out of my bathroom right now so i can wipe myself in privacy!" She runs out crying bc i yelled at her. Then i walk out crying bc i yelled at her. This vicious cycle never ends! LOL! :)



laura109 said:


> Hi ive been feeling sad yesterday. Felt really down. think its quite normal as it says on my pregnancy app you may get mood swings.
> your only a day ahead of me.
> 
> congratulations

Congrats to you too, girl! I'm hoping our emotions level out pretty soon. If not, you can join TTC and i in our padded room! :happydance:


----------



## Gdef

MilosMommy7 said:


> I've been very emotional lately too. Mainly just being weepy over everything. I was watching Ramona and Beezus (Disney movie) last night and I cried when the cat died in the movie :blush:

I watched that with dd last night too!! And girl, I cried like a baby!!:cry: You can join in our new padded crazy mommy room too! :happydance:


----------



## laura109

Lol we can look after each other every step  i read on my pregnancy guide the babies teeny tiny heart starts beating this week but will not beat the same as ours. Everyday im reading up on whats happening lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Shakeitout said:


> Hi! I'm Kelly, 28 and got my bfp yesterday. Conceived on my birthday so OH has alot to live up to next year! EDD is 14th February :))

Our first valentines day due date :happydance: 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

You girls are so chatty! Lots of posts while I've been asleep. 
I felt down and a bit emotional yesterday which I put down to dh being bad tempered in the morning. 
Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gdef, my daughter said "baba" (baby in Afrikaans) numerous times the past couple of days and started kissing me and be more loveable. She would usually just sit on my lap and hug me, but I am used to giving her kisses on her forehead since she was so sick as a baby and the habit stuck. I do think they sense things. 

I am scared to have sexy time, but hubby asked me a few times. I will need to talk to him, because I know it doesn't cause miscarriage, but the the fear is always in the back of my mind. Maybe we can just be gentle, don't know. Lol

As for colouring hair............ I need to colour mine, but think I will wait a few weeks still. I am getting so nauseous already so if this goes on then I would mainly be indoors anyway.....and it's winter! Good excuse. Lol

I am going to my obgyn at 3pm today to get all the bloodresults. Hopefully I have a better doctor than the GP was! I am 14dpo and due my period today. Got a very nice line this morning :) I am done testing for now though! 

I hope you all will have a lovely day! :)


----------



## Happy happy

Hello everyone and congratulations to all the new mummy's to be! !
So much to catch up on but I am just about upto date!!
I'm with you on the emotional roller coaster, feeling like absolute rubbish with nausea and loose bowels but not actually vommiting..which I think would be better..just get it out of the way, right? !?
Me and my DH haven't dtd since we found out we are expecting #2..I haven't felt like it and he hasn't seemed overly concerned so I think we are both subconsciously waiting until after our 12wk scan which will be end of July. .I think. I've decided today to have a big family bbq at ours the weekend after our scan (so we can be sure all is well) and announce it to everyone at the same time .. If this is a no go I'm definitely going with the cute printed t-shirt for my DD and letting her do the talking, as it were!!
Oh and speaking of toddlers and their tantrums...since ...gosh..I'd say for the couple of weeks she had been such a little diva!! Tears, tantrums and just generally being super hard work!! We are usually the best of friends but it seems I can do nothing right.
She's always been a poor sleeper and generally wakes at 2/3am for about half hour or so for a drink then I put her back to bed but these last few nights she has been shocking...to the point my DH has told me to leave the housework and go back to bed today whilst DD is at nursery and he's at work!!
We have a long but exciting road ahead of us ladies!! Let's hold tight and enjoy the ride!!
Love and hugs to you all xoxo


----------



## laura109

What week did u all start feeling sick? X


----------



## Happy happy

laura109 said:


> What week did u all start feeling sick? X

I started feeling off just before I got my bfp at 4 weeks and now I feel awful most days and am 6+3 Xoxoxo


----------



## laurac1988

I have had nausea in the evenings from about 4+4. Followed by nausea and diarrhoea for about three days now


----------



## laura109

Thanks... im sorry to be a pain ive asked twice about cramps.

Yesterday at teatime i got a crampy pain above pubic bone. Kind of felt like i needed a number 2.

it went in a few mins. Just had it again now.

there right in the middle.

did yours feel this way? 

Sorry for tmi!


----------



## Blondish_keg

The nausea I have is due to my allergies and asthma.. hoping I can get those under control before ms arrives.. 
I'm glad I'm not the only chaste woman and I too need a space in your padded room - its all loco here! 
Re hair colour, our hairdresser is a loose family friend so I have to wait till we are happy for the news to go viral before I can correct my quite awful blond highlights haha!
Cramps.. I've had all sorts. Mostly its like somthings trying to escape my cervix, others period craps or ovary ache.. I think as long as there is no spotting anything goes sadly


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh good point about the henna *ttc126*! Thanks! -- I hadn't even thought about that, but I remember the last time I did henna (in HS), it did not cooperate with being covered over or anything until it had run its course. Stubborn! :rofl: And thanks for the reassurance! :hugs: I've read so many similar stories to that. I just am eager to get my blood results at this point. First draw was Friday and I still don't even know what my results from that were and my second draw is in less than two hours! So I am anxious. :(


*MilosMommy*: we've told his parents and mine, as well as my sister. We have come to agreement since our first pregnancy that no matter what happens, we would need and crave their support thus we tell them as soon as we know. The only exception is my chemical since I got my BFP and an hour later, my period came. It took me awhile to even tell my husband because I was so distressed about it. We both agreed it would help no one if we told them about that. We plan to announce after our 12-week ultrasound. We will tell our 2-year-old then and well, she'll tell the world. She has the gift of gab, to put it mildly. No secrets in this house! :rofl: I have told a few of my girlfriends -- mostly BNB girls. But I am going on vacation with a cousin and aunt in just over a week and will have to tell them... they'll wonder why I'm not drinking. LOL!

:hugs: *Babyfeva*! I will be thinking of you and your blood results! xoxo

I started with subtle nausea the day after my BFP I think? It comes and goes, nothing major yet but I get little waves of it sometimes. 

*Laura109* I had a lot of severe cramps with my first. They would be sharp and fleeting, then sometimes more of a dull ache and ongoing. It was scary for me and one night of bad ones landed me in the ER as they thought it was my appendix! Turned out everything was fine. The cramping is really mind-boggling though as it just seems like it should be a bad thing when often it's the growth. :hugs: And I don't believe in TMI in a baby forum. Things only get more personal here on out ;) hahaha. 

Alright I'm going to go space out and pace until my next blood test. I am praying they'll tell me the results of my first one when I go in, but since my FP is drawing the blood and my OB is the one who asked for the bloodwork, I somehow doubt they'll tell me. -_- Ughhh. Waiting is not my forte. I just want a hint of reassurance so I can try and relax until my appointment in July! :brat: Sorry, I'll stop being a whiny brat now! :)

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## darkriver

Hi I am kat,
I am 25 had a mc in march 17 which broke my heart. due Feb 20th. Took an early predictor test which had a faint positive. I am feeling hopeful this time. I dont think I will be posting much until I know for sure.


----------



## Blondish_keg

Soooo I caved and spend £10 on a digi only to have it error code on me :growlmad:

Nautually like a true POAS addict I dismatled it. Anyone else do this? any guesses on what it should have told me on that little screen? 

I only did it to show my mate who doesn't understand all the lines I keep showing her :shrug: I guess now I shall have to just pinch a google image ?:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-09 14_opt.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laura109

swanxxsong said:


> Oh good point about the henna *ttc126*! Thanks! -- I hadn't even thought about that, but I remember the last time I did henna (in HS), it did not cooperate with being covered over or anything until it had run its course. Stubborn! :rofl: And thanks for the reassurance! :hugs: I've read so many similar stories to that. I just am eager to get my blood results at this point. First draw was Friday and I still don't even know what my results from that were and my second draw is in less than two hours! So I am anxious. :(
> 
> 
> *MilosMommy*: we've told his parents and mine, as well as my sister. We have come to agreement since our first pregnancy that no matter what happens, we would need and crave their support thus we tell them as soon as we know. The only exception is my chemical since I got my BFP and an hour later, my period came. It took me awhile to even tell my husband because I was so distressed about it. We both agreed it would help no one if we told them about that. We plan to announce after our 12-week ultrasound. We will tell our 2-year-old then and well, she'll tell the world. She has the gift of gab, to put it mildly. No secrets in this house! :rofl: I have told a few of my girlfriends -- mostly BNB girls. But I am going on vacation with a cousin and aunt in just over a week and will have to tell them... they'll wonder why I'm not drinking. LOL!
> 
> :hugs: *Babyfeva*! I will be thinking of you and your blood results! xoxo
> 
> I started with subtle nausea the day after my BFP I think? It comes and goes, nothing major yet but I get little waves of it sometimes.
> 
> *Laura109* I had a lot of severe cramps with my first. They would be sharp and fleeting, then sometimes more of a dull ache and ongoing. It was scary for me and one night of bad ones landed me in the ER as they thought it was my appendix! Turned out everything was fine. The cramping is really mind-boggling though as it just seems like it should be a bad thing when often it's the growth. :hugs: And I don't believe in TMI in a baby forum. Things only get more personal here on out ;) hahaha.
> 
> Alright I'm going to go space out and pace until my next blood test. I am praying they'll tell me the results of my first one when I go in, but since my FP is drawing the blood and my OB is the one who asked for the bloodwork, I somehow doubt they'll tell me. -_- Ughhh. Waiting is not my forte. I just want a hint of reassurance so I can try and relax until my appointment in July! :brat: Sorry, I'll stop being a whiny brat now! :)
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

Thank you. Im sure im ok then. I guess if i was serious i would get it mre than i have. Only had it once today. Thanks for helping to put my mind at ease xx


----------



## laura109

darkriver said:


> Hi I am kat,
> I am 25 had a mc in march 17 which broke my heart. due Feb 20th. Took an early predictor test which had a faint positive. I am feeling hopeful this time. I dont think I will be posting much until I know for sure.

Hi kat im also 25. Had a chemical last march. Im due feb 16th. Congratulations xx


----------



## savvysaver

I chipped a huge piece out of my tooth way in back, I called my RE and they told me it was safe to get a filling as long as the dentist doesn't use epinephrine. I am freaking out after a nightmare of m/c after getting a filling. Haven't even called the dentist yet. Anyone ever get a filling during the first trimester during a previous pregnancy?


----------



## ttc126

Welcome Kat! 

Swan, hope you get great results today!!! :) 

My need for the padded room is even worse today! Lol!!!! I cried a little before i even got up this morning because I'm worried i can't do labor and delivery again. How silly! Don't have to do it today!!!! :)

As for sickness, mine really arrived yesterday. I was nauseous the entire morning. I still forced myself to eat, but Bleh!!!! Then it's here again this morning! I'm 6+1 so it showed up 6 weeks on the dot! 

As for cramps, i had some pinchy horrible ones with my ds. I was CONVINCED it was an ectopic because the cramps were so awful!!!!!! This time they're much less although I still have a sharp one here and there.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey everyone. 

Got my BFP today. Had a mc in February.

Due around Feb 17 :) x


----------



## laura109

ttc126 said:


> Welcome Kat!
> 
> Swan, hope you get great results today!!! :)
> 
> My need for the padded room is even worse today! Lol!!!! I cried a little before i even got up this morning because I'm worried i can't do labor and delivery again. How silly! Don't have to do it today!!!! :)
> 
> As for sickness, mine really arrived yesterday. I was nauseous the entire morning. I still forced myself to eat, but Bleh!!!! Then it's here again this morning! I'm 6+1 so it showed up 6 weeks on the dot!
> 
> As for cramps, i had some pinchy horrible ones with my ds. I was CONVINCED it was an ectopic because the cramps were so awful!!!!!! This time they're much less although I still have a sharp one here and there.


Thank you for cramp info. Im scared about labour too as i had a psychic reading and she said ill be labour 18 hours and need pain relief lol. I then looked up pain relief and they all have scary side effects


----------



## darkriver

I have been having pain in my left side. They come and go. I had a sharp pain earlier but it seems to have faded.


----------



## babyfeva

Thank you ladies for all your kind words. I appreciate it!

Welcome and congrats darkriver!

savvysaver-I'm in the dental field and we do treatment all the time in first trimester. We usually request a clearance from your OB.


----------



## savvysaver

babyfeva said:


> savvysaver-I'm in the dental field and we do treatment all the time in first trimester. We usually request a clearance from your OB.

Thanks! I am going to call and have the dentist check the damage and see if I can wait until the second trimester. I think it would make me feel better to wait if possible.


----------



## confuzion

Is it weird that I'm worried that I have no cramps? Seems so many are worried about cramps and people who have had healthy pregnancies are reassuring them that they had plenty early on with their pregnancies and I feel nothing. It's starting to look like cramps are the norm :(.


----------



## RaspberryK

darkriver said:


> Hi I am kat,
> I am 25 had a mc in march 17 which broke my heart. due Feb 20th. Took an early predictor test which had a faint positive. I am feeling hopeful this time. I dont think I will be posting much until I know for sure.

Hi hun glad to see you back xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Blondish_keg said:


> Soooo I caved and spend £10 on a digi only to have it error code on me :growlmad:
> 
> Nautually like a true POAS addict I dismatled it. Anyone else do this? any guesses on what it should have told me on that little screen?
> 
> I only did it to show my mate who doesn't understand all the lines I keep showing her :shrug: I guess now I shall have to just pinch a google image ?:dohh:

Hun that is DARK 3+ , take it back and get refunded I did that with a tesco digital! 
I'll upload mine to show you xx


----------



## eme

WELCOME AND CONGRATS to all the newcomers!!! :flower: 


I had a great weekend, reallly busy but good! I have a theory about my spotting. I'm pretty sure it's just from an overly sensitive cervix. The spotting is usually always only in the morning, it's brown in color and always mixed with my CM, it's never just spotting alone. So I'm assuming the progesterone is irritating the cervix since I put it in at night. 

Yesterday when I finally was able to go poo (sorry lol) I didn't push awfully hard but had to push some and a bit more than usual (about the size of a US nickle/or a 1 euro coin) came out. It was again mixed with cm but this time was a hint of red/pink mixed with the brown. I of course freaked out....but then through the rest of the day, nothing.

And this morning, it was just a speck of brown when I wiped, about the size of a lentil. I've had no cramps, some twinges here and there around my ovaries but I recall that from last time, I'm actually having LESS cramping this time around than last. So I'll mention it to my OB when she calls later this week with the results of my blood work. But strangely, I'm not too freaked out by it too much now :shrug: :thumbup:



MorghanW said:


> Hi again! Glad most of us are still trucking along (it takes me awhile to read through all the pages when I miss a few days). I'm 5 weeks exactly today, and I'm feeling so tired. Also, I woke up this morning and my boobs are seriously twice what they were last night! Wtf! Took my last digi today and got 3+.
> 
> Sticky baby dust for everyone! :)

I know me too!!! I was basically off here for the weekend and holy cow so much to catch up on!!!



confuzion said:


> Definitely sounds like it could be caused by the progesterone suppositories. I did a little bit of reading and a BnB friend warned me that spotting could happen before I started them.
> 
> Must admit I spend more time worried and scared than happy and optimistic. Until I see this bean measuring well with a strong heartbeat I'll be walking around feeling anxious. But trying the "today, I am pregnant" mantra.

I hear ya confuzion! It's so hard to not let the worry in, I have to remind myself multiple times a day "today, I am pregnant" lol 




Blondish_keg said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new commers :thumbup:
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is abstaining for the first trimester?
> DH doesn't want to unstick anything but its driving me a little potty, I dream about it EVERY night now :winkwink:

Just a few 'jobs' going on in our room, no dtd until I see a healthy baby and am in the clear!!!



laurac1988 said:


> We're abstaining but no penetration here so slightly different... Lol
> 
> 
> I have a TMI question. Is anyone getting nausea and then diarrhoea instead of vomiting? It's been over the last three days or so I've had bad nausea, diarrhoea and bloating in the evenings. I can only assume it is preggo related but MAN it sucks!

Mine have been going between diarrhea and constipation and nausea, oh the nausea!!! No vomiting yet but lots of burping up acid!! haha



babyfeva said:


> Hey ladies just popping in to say hi. So much to catch up on.
> 
> So nervous about tomorrow beta results. Been reading into every little feeling and slightest sensations to remind myself that I'm pregnant. My son right before I found out I was pregnant started being cold with me. He didn't want anything to do with me. Now this past weekend he's been sweet again. Makes me stress like why is he being nice again. Does he sense something?! I need to stop thinking and worrying. Aaah

I get my second blood draw tomorrow and then I'll find out the doubling time, I'll be anxiously awaiting those results too!!! lol best of luck!!!!



Gdef said:


> Funny story about my dd. I got my bfp on Monday night. But 3 nights before (on Friday night) while I was putting dd to bed, she put her hand on my stomach. When I asked what she was doing she said, "Oh, my baby brother is in there and he's scared so I'm just holding him while i go to sleep." Keep in mind that this was a surprise baby! We had not been trying nor had we even talked about or mentioned the word baby or any other associative words. I got freaked out. Like big time. So dd actually knew or maybe sensed it before we did!

I'd be freaked out by that too!!!! Holy cow, that's awesome and crazy all in one fell swoop!!!!!




***Sorry to any good posts I missed, there was just SO much to catch up on!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140531_195409_zps830600e8.jpg

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Mobile%20Uploads/20140607_153052_zps40fc1ed8.jpg

Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Second blood draw results should be in today. 

My HCG was 55 for the first, about which I'm not concerned yet. As long as they're doubling or beyond by today, I'm fine. :) But my progesterone was only 9.7. I'm waiting on my OB to call me back as I would like to get on a supplement to help encourage my progesterone... unless it somehow skyrocketed between Friday and today. We will see. 

I'm going to go pace holes in my floor until I get results from round #2. I'm so anxious and I wish I could relax! :(


----------



## confuzion

Hugs swan. I'm sure those numbers will have doubled! Progesterone does tend to lag behind hcg in surging. So hope yours went up but definitely doesn't hurt to go on supplements. How many DPO were you at your first draw?


----------



## eme

Swanxxsong it's good that you're getting the blood work done so soon so that if you ~do~ need progesterone, you're early enough to do so =) I'm sure it'll be fine though! Keep us posted, will be stalking to see your results ;)


----------



## ZombieKitten

My first appointment isn't until July 1st. Though I feel like they'll call me back and ask me to come in sooner considering they always label me as high risk. They normally don't see anyone until 8 weeks, however, my last pregnancy they scheduled it at the 8 week mark but they called me back and wanted me to come in for an ultrasound to check "viability" which they end up doing at 6 weeks. We shall see! Waiting sucks!


----------



## eme

indeed it does! I'm hoping to get an earlier scan too. Mine is scheduled at 10 weeks right now!!! (July 9th) seems like FOREVER from now. But my second blood draw is tomorrow and based on that they'll decide if they want to scan me sooner. When they call for the results I'm going to tell them about the, pretty much constant, brown spotting I've had every morning since getting my bfp. 

It originally started the day after I dtd with DH. I put a small tampon in because it was 2 days before my period was suppose to start so I figured that was the beginning of my period. Well the next day I had a bit of spotting, put another one in, but when I took it out, it was completely white so I was like....hmm, that's weird. And thats the day I got my faint bfp. I spotted a few days later and then it's been on and off since then. So I think my cervix is just irritated as I've had no cramping at all aside from regular twinges. 

I'm hoping if I mention all of that they'll get me in sooner ;-) LoL


----------



## luminescent

hi everyone! I'm andrea, I'm 22. my OH and I just moved to portland oregon and found out I have a surprise on the way. very unexpected as I was on BC but I suppose I'm ready to try this again. had a pregnancy back in november that we ended up losing at 9 weeks, OH was being very dramatic and upset about the whole situation and I can only hope this time will be a little better now that we've got our own place! I'm waiting until I have an appointment to share!
my edd is february 2nd. massive morning sickness has kicked in today (had it for the past few days on and off) which finally made me post in here since it seems to be a sticky bean. I'm only 6 weeks, MS seems to be here earlier than last time too. I think I'll have to go out and get some ginger today.

confuzion- I remember you from the sunflowers thread! funny, my due date would have been yesterday, trying not to dwell on that too much though! I hope we're both lucky this time, it's good to see you again :flower:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Welcome to the new mamas!

Confuzion- I don't really have any either :shrug: af is due tomorrow and I keep expecting the witch to show up :? 

Swan- :hugs: fingers crossed for good numbers for you.

I'm not the best at catching up :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Hi luminescent. Yes I remember you too :hugs:. Another surprise?! You are one fertile girl lol. My due date was today actually so I'm a little sad today. It's nice to see you again also :flower:.

Just made an appointment to get more betas this Thursday. I was planning on stopping at one good blood test but now paranoid that the progesterone I'm taking will keep a miscarriage from happening if the pregnancy is failing. So I feel like I need a little more reassurance before I continue with it. And seeing a recurrent miscarriage specialist on July 1st so just asked for the referral and all medical files to be faxed over. I've got so much to be anxious about!

Milosmom - glad I'm not alone. AF is 8 days late for me now and I'm still crapping my pants that she will show up lol.


----------



## savvysaver

Anyone else lightheaded or a bit dizzy? I feel really odd today.


----------



## eme

confuzion: I'm glad you're getting that second blood draw. To me, having just one wouldn't ease my mind one bit haha I need to see numbers increasing! I think it'll help relax you a bit. I totally understand the progesterone thing. With my pregnancy earlier this year, I continued to take it until I knew the heart had stopped. I knew that it would just prolong things, but I didn't want to be left wondering. It ended up causing my mc to take a long time to complete naturally but I don't regret a thing.

I had the same thought briefly the other day, wondering if the progesterone is prolonging anything right now. But again, I'd rather be safer than always wonder 'what if I had kept taking it'. I'm getting my second draw tomorrow, I'm very anxious/excited to find out my numbers!


----------



## confuzion

Seems a lot of us are getting repeat betas. I hope it's good news all around.


----------



## babyfeva

Best of luck on your numbers today swan. I'm anxiously waiting too! I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## eme

savvysaver said:


> Anyone else lightheaded or a bit dizzy? I feel really odd today.

Can't say I have. You have any abdominal pain too? And I know I'm going to sound like a broken record haha as this seems to be my mantra this time around, but make sure you're drinking enough water!


----------



## luminescent

confuzion said:


> Hi luminescent. Yes I remember you too :hugs:. Another surprise?! You are one fertile girl lol. My due date was today actually so I'm a little sad today. It's nice to see you again also :flower:.
> 
> Just made an appointment to get more betas this Thursday. I was planning on stopping at one good blood test but now paranoid that the progesterone I'm taking will keep a miscarriage from happening if the pregnancy is failing. So I feel like I need a little more reassurance before I continue with it. And seeing a recurrent miscarriage specialist on July 1st so just asked for the referral and all medical files to be faxed over. I've got so much to be anxious about!
> 
> Milosmom - glad I'm not alone. AF is 8 days late for me now and I'm still crapping my pants that she will show up lol.

apparently so! I mean, I am thankful, but if all goes well I'm not sure what we're gonna do after this pregnancy. we'll have to double up on the BC, lol. 
hugs to you! :hugs: I definitely took a little time to think about it and be sad, but trying to focus on being well and optimistic for this new little one. I was so stressed last time, things are a lot better now.

lots of you are having cramping! I feel like I would be reassured if I had cramps.. I've had nothing since ovulation and estimated conception day. 
also in relation to internal stuff.. tmi.. I feel like I'm already having trouble going poo? had to go all day yesterday but couldn't, just awful gas, finally today after some coffee (working on cutting it :wacko:) I had diarrhea..ick. with this nausea it feels like the flu almost, so gross.


----------



## MilosMommy7

confuzion said:


> Milosmom - glad I'm not alone. AF is 8 days late for me now and I'm still crapping my pants that she will show up lol.

Last night I pulled out my hpts to look at them again to make sure they were still bfps! Lol.


----------



## luminescent

savvysaver said:


> Anyone else lightheaded or a bit dizzy? I feel really odd today.

I get lightheaded if I get up too fast, and end up having to sit on the floor or put my head down. has been happening for about a week. if you're lightheaded all the time though, try getting more water maybe? I'm not exactly sure what helps/causes that. I like have tea or juice on hand all day, because I get sick of plain water.

(anyone know what teas are safe during pregnancy? I think I remember being advised against herbal ones.)


----------



## eme

MilosMommy7 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Milosmom - glad I'm not alone. AF is 8 days late for me now and I'm still crapping my pants that she will show up lol.
> 
> Last night I pulled out my hpts to look at them again to make sure they were still bfps! Lol.Click to expand...

hahaha I laid mine out in a row this morning just to occassionally look at them and smile haha :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

eme said:


> Can't say I have. You have any abdominal pain too? And I know I'm going to sound like a broken record haha as this seems to be my mantra this time around, but make sure you're drinking enough water!

Hard to tell about the abdominal pain, I had to go off a class "c" medicine that i take for IBS (stomach issues) so my stomach is completely messed up right now. 

I saw your other post about drinking a ton of water and I am trying to do the same! I only drink water (because of my stomach issues) but I figured the more I could drink the better I would be. Already over 40 ounces by lunch time today. 

Not constantly dizzy, just my head spins for a second and I feel odd.


----------



## eme

luminescent said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else lightheaded or a bit dizzy? I feel really odd today.
> 
> I get lightheaded if I get up too fast, and end up having to sit on the floor or put my head down. has been happening for about a week. if you're lightheaded all the time though, try getting more water maybe? I'm not exactly sure what helps/causes that. I like have tea or juice on hand all day, because I get sick of plain water.
> 
> (anyone know what teas are safe during pregnancy? I think I remember being advised against herbal ones.)Click to expand...

I mix a small bit of fruit juice in with hot water, tastes just like an herbal tea =)


----------



## savvysaver

luminescent said:


> I get lightheaded if I get up too fast, and end up having to sit on the floor or put my head down. has been happening for about a week. if you're lightheaded all the time though, try getting more water maybe? I'm not exactly sure what helps/causes that. I like have tea or juice on hand all day, because I get sick of plain water.
> 
> (anyone know what teas are safe during pregnancy? I think I remember being advised against herbal ones.)

Thanks, I am sipping some cool water now and I turned the air down since I thought I might be warm. Not lightheaded continuously but just every couple of minutes I feel odd, even when I am sitting. 

Could you use fruits in your water to change the taste?


----------



## eme

savvysaver said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> Can't say I have. You have any abdominal pain too? And I know I'm going to sound like a broken record haha as this seems to be my mantra this time around, but make sure you're drinking enough water!
> 
> Hard to tell about the abdominal pain, I had to go off a class "c" medicine that i take for IBS (stomach issues) so my stomach is completely messed up right now.
> 
> I saw your other post about drinking a ton of water and I am trying to do the same! I only drink water (because of my stomach issues) but I figured the more I could drink the better I would be. Already over 40 ounces by lunch time today.
> 
> Not constantly dizzy, just my head spins for a second and I feel odd.Click to expand...

Hmmm could just be a natural side effect of pregnancy too with the hormonal changes and all. I'd say if it continues today (after you've had something proper to eat and once you've rested at home) and if anything still lingers tomorrow to call your doctor just to make sure. Continued dizziness might be caused by something or it could be just a hormonal thing, but if it continues after resting, eating, and proper liquid intake then I'd run it past your doctor just to be safe.


----------



## eme

savvy: just had a thought, if you haven't had proper protein today it could also just be your blood sugar levels being off.


----------



## savvysaver

eme said:


> Hmmm could just be a natural side effect of pregnancy too with the hormonal changes and all. I'd say if it continues today (after you've had something proper to eat and once you've rested at home) and if anything still lingers tomorrow to call your doctor just to make sure. Continued dizziness might be caused by something or it could be just a hormonal thing, but if it continues after resting, eating, and proper liquid intake then I'd run it past your doctor just to be safe.

Thanks for your help. :flower: 
I had a bite to eat (some protein), turned the temperature down and drank a glass of water. Now I am just trying to relax. So far I am okay, maybe I was trying to do too much?


----------



## RaspberryK

luminescent said:


> hi everyone! I'm andrea, I'm 22. my OH and I just moved to portland oregon and found out I have a surprise on the way. very unexpected as I was on BC but I suppose I'm ready to try this again. had a pregnancy back in november that we ended up losing at 9 weeks, OH was being very dramatic and upset about the whole situation and I can only hope this time will be a little better now that we've got our own place! I'm waiting until I have an appointment to share!
> my edd is february 2nd. massive morning sickness has kicked in today (had it for the past few days on and off) which finally made me post in here since it seems to be a sticky bean. I'm only 6 weeks, MS seems to be here earlier than last time too. I think I'll have to go out and get some ginger today.
> 
> confuzion- I remember you from the sunflowers thread! funny, my due date would have been yesterday, trying not to dwell on that too much though! I hope we're both lucky this time, it's good to see you again :flower:

Congratulations, what lovely if a little bittersweet timing. Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been light headed just thought it was the heat etc xx


----------



## eme

savvysaver said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm could just be a natural side effect of pregnancy too with the hormonal changes and all. I'd say if it continues today (after you've had something proper to eat and once you've rested at home) and if anything still lingers tomorrow to call your doctor just to make sure. Continued dizziness might be caused by something or it could be just a hormonal thing, but if it continues after resting, eating, and proper liquid intake then I'd run it past your doctor just to be safe.
> 
> Thanks for your help. :flower:
> I had a bite to eat (some protein), turned the temperature down and drank a glass of water. Now I am just trying to relax. So far I am okay, maybe I was trying to do too much?Click to expand...

yeah, it's easy to do. I was (of course haha) reading an article about exercise in pregnancy and they were talking about the fact that you might think that you're more "out of shape" during pregnancy because it takes less to make you winded and sweaty but in all actuality it's just the increase in blood flow and the hormones. It's possible that your body just got a bit overworked.


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
oh my goodness i just woke up and do not have the energy to read back like 20 pages
but how is everyone doing?
anything new and exciting?

i told my sister who has an 20 month old and her second baby due at the end of july
she is super supportive and even says we can move in with her which is so sweet and depending on how things go we may have to take her up on that
the only big issue would be that her dog is aggressive towards other dogs and we have a german shepherd so keeping them separate would be challenging


----------



## savvysaver

eme said:


> yeah, it's easy to do. I was (of course haha) reading an article about exercise in pregnancy and they were talking about the fact that you might think that you're more "out of shape" during pregnancy because it takes less to make you winded and sweaty but in all actuality it's just the increase in blood flow and the hormones. It's possible that your body just got a bit overworked.

I would like to believe I got overworked but to be honest I was just doing some light cleaning around the house! :haha: I did text my hubby that I was dizzy so he would give me a break that the house isn't in top shape when he gets home! I think I might have gotten more overheated, even though I am usually cold. I have been doing okay the last hour but I am going to continue to take it easy for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah that happens to me i will get dizzy making the bed and such


----------



## eme

Okay, good I'm glad you're feeling better. It was probably just a mix of things all going on at the same time


----------



## savvysaver

bridgetboo62 said:


> yeah that happens to me i will get dizzy making the bed and such

Thanks, hopefully it will go away for both of us soon. 



eme said:


> Okay, good I'm glad you're feeling better. It was probably just a mix of things all going on at the same time

Thanks eme! I didn't eat much protein or drink much water yesterday because we were traveling in the car for 5+ hours, so maybe that had something to do with it? Thanks for taking the time to help me! :)

Anyone keep track of how much water they are drinking? I keep filling up my glass but now I am losing track of how many glasses I had.


----------



## bridgetboo62

its really hard for me to drink water
it just makes me feel bloated
so i drink gatorade for electrolytes and sprite because the carbonation helps with nausea (which i have been having a little of from time to time usually in the afternoon after i eat a bunch but no vomiting yet)
i have been tired all day usually when im in the sun
but then having trouble sleeping at night
cant get comfortable tossing and turning
waking up uncomfortable and still ridiculously lethargic and tired like i didnt sleep at all


----------



## swanxxsong

My OB just called. The doctor was basing everything off LMP and was concerned, but didn't feel yet that I was miscarrying. She only has one set of levels right now. Just based on history, she wants me on prometrium stat. 

I called the FPC that did my bloods and she said they're still processing, but that they're open until 7:30 (my OB closes at 5). So she encouraged me to call at 7 and if they're in, she'll tell me the results. If my hcg has risen, that's a good sign and I'll take the prometrium. If my hcg is slipping... I won't buy it until tomorrow once my OB calls. 

Due to my darkening tests over the weekend, I have high hopes and prayers that my hcg is climbing. Only time will tell, though. For now, I just have to wait for another call, or until I have to call. But my prometrium is called in, so I can get that tonight after 7. 

I'm somewhere between relief and anxiety. I'm just grateful they're taking me seriously. :)


----------



## eme

savvysaver said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> yeah that happens to me i will get dizzy making the bed and such
> 
> Thanks, hopefully it will go away for both of us soon.
> 
> 
> 
> eme said:
> 
> 
> Okay, good I'm glad you're feeling better. It was probably just a mix of things all going on at the same timeClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks eme! I didn't eat much protein or drink much water yesterday because we were traveling in the car for 5+ hours, so maybe that had something to do with it? Thanks for taking the time to help me! :)
> 
> Anyone keep track of how much water they are drinking? I keep filling up my glass but now I am losing track of how many glasses I had.Click to expand...

NP! I'm at home all day today so I've got plenty of time on my hands ;) I bought a 20oz bottle of water from the store and just refill it. I know four of those a day and then ensuring I'm getting one other form of liquid (soup, fruit, veggies, etc) or just a regular glass of water and i"m hitting my mark. It's easier than counting glass after glass!


----------



## eme

swanxxsong said:


> My OB just called. The doctor was basing everything off LMP and was concerned, but didn't feel yet that I was miscarrying. She only has one set of levels right now. Just based on history, she wants me on prometrium stat.
> 
> I called the FPC that did my bloods and she said they're still processing, but that they're open until 7:30 (my OB closes at 5). So she encouraged me to call at 7 and if they're in, she'll tell me the results. If my hcg has risen, that's a good sign and I'll take the prometrium. If my hcg is slipping... I won't buy it until tomorrow once my OB calls.
> 
> Due to my darkening tests over the weekend, I have high hopes and prayers that my hcg is climbing. Only time will tell, though. For now, I just have to wait for another call, or until I have to call. But my prometrium is called in, so I can get that tonight after 7.
> 
> I'm somewhere between relief and anxiety. I'm just grateful they're taking me seriously. :)

That really is half or more of the battle, finding someone who takes as active a concern as you do about things. So glad you'll have answers, now to find a way to make the time pass between now and then!! We're here for you and will eagerly await the results with you!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
Please stick squishy


----------



## babyfeva

swanxxsong said:


> My OB just called. The doctor was basing everything off LMP and was concerned, but didn't feel yet that I was miscarrying. She only has one set of levels right now. Just based on history, she wants me on prometrium stat.
> 
> I called the FPC that did my bloods and she said they're still processing, but that they're open until 7:30 (my OB closes at 5). So she encouraged me to call at 7 and if they're in, she'll tell me the results. If my hcg has risen, that's a good sign and I'll take the prometrium. If my hcg is slipping... I won't buy it until tomorrow once my OB calls.
> 
> Due to my darkening tests over the weekend, I have high hopes and prayers that my hcg is climbing. Only time will tell, though. For now, I just have to wait for another call, or until I have to call. But my prometrium is called in, so I can get that tonight after 7.
> 
> I'm somewhere between relief and anxiety. I'm just grateful they're taking me seriously. :)

I'm glad to hear your doctor is on top of it. I'm hopeful for you. I'm sure you next results are going to be great!


----------



## bridgetboo62

laurac1988 said:


> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy

it could be hemorrhoids in your rectum 
and have nothing to do with baby
just a thought


----------



## eme

laurac1988 said:


> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy

I hear ya girl!!! I think it all comes down to the fact that this is, more than likely and single-handedly, the biggest and most life changing event we'll ever go through when it comes to our bodies. And above all of that, we have pretty much slim to no control over any of it. It's so hard to feel almost powerless over the outcome. Meaning, you could eat perfectly, be in perfect health, etc but at the end of the day, it's all up to how those cells divided and how snugly baby has settled in.

So to have to "wait and see" for months, for the outcome of growing a human being inside of you....it's A LOT!!! It's a big thing!!! haha So I think we also need to give ourselves some credit to the fact that we're going through this massive and awesome thing with as much grace as we are ;)


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so worried about my baby having a defect like spina bifida for down syndrome
or like not having a limb or a cleft pallet for something and those you dont really know until birth right?


----------



## laurac1988

bridgetboo62 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy
> 
> it could be hemorrhoids in your rectum
> and have nothing to do with baby
> just a thoughtClick to expand...

No it's definitely vaginal x


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy

Hi is it blood from front way? Everytime i go to the loo i get scared to see blood. Hope it goes away for u x


----------



## eme

bridgetboo62 said:


> im so worried about my baby having a defect like spina bifida for down syndrome
> or like not having a limb or a cleft pallet for something and those you dont really know until birth right?

No, there are plenty of tests one can do to determine those things before hand. With down syndrome however it's a numbered scale of "risk" factor/probability where some women are given a bad score, only to go on and have perfectly healthy babies. A good friend of mine had a baby last year with a cleft pallet and he's already had two surgeries to correct it and he's adorable! It's normal to worry about these things, but not much we can do to prevent them other than eat healthy, take prenatal vitamins, and keep fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey everyone. 

Got my BFP today. Had a mc in February.

Due around Feb 17 :) x


----------



## laurac1988

laura109 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy
> 
> Hi is it blood from front way? Everytime i go to the loo i get scared to see blood. Hope it goes away for u xClick to expand...

Yup. It's gone now though. I think I probably just irritated my cervix straining or something.


----------



## eme

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Got my BFP today. Had a mc in February.
> 
> Due around Feb 17 :) x

Welcome and congratulations! There are a lot of us in this group who had losses earlier this year so we're all rooting for one another!!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

eme said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> im so worried about my baby having a defect like spina bifida for down syndrome
> or like not having a limb or a cleft pallet for something and those you dont really know until birth right?
> 
> No, there are plenty of tests one can do to determine those things before hand. With down syndrome however it's a numbered scale of "risk" factor/probability where some women are given a bad score, only to go on and have perfectly healthy babies. A good friend of mine had a baby last year with a cleft pallet and he's already had two surgeries to correct it and he's adorable! It's normal to worry about these things, but not much we can do to prevent them other than eat healthy, take prenatal vitamins, and keep fingers crossed :thumbup:Click to expand...


but do they just offer those tests to everyone?
or do you have to have like family history or something else going on


----------



## swanxxsong

Shamz welcome! :hugs: Congrats!

Laura, I hate this stage too. It's terrifying. Thinking of you! Every little thing is scary now! :rofl:

Bridget: I was offered the DS testing and could opt in or out. I took it just for the ultrasound. I know the results can be sketchy. But I wanted that US like a selfish brat otherwise first time I would see baby was 20 weeks! The other tests they mostly checked at the anatomy ultrasound and then if they see something 'off' they will usually do more testing. If there's history, they may do more testing also. We had a history of DS in the family so they encouraged me to get it done, but I wasn't worried. :) 




Also, I got my results! She didn't test my prog like I had asked (AHHHH haha) but it went from 55 to 258!!!! :happydance: So we'll see how the prometrium takes care of things. Hopefully it'll all be okay! :D


----------



## savvysaver

laurac1988 said:


> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy

I totally understand! I won't feel better until I am holding my baby in my arms. Just trying to do the best I can to take care of myself and my little bean and hoping that this is my rainbow. 

Sending positive thoughts for squishy :)


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong said:


> Also, I got my results! She didn't test my prog like I had asked (AHHHH haha) but it went from 55 to 258!!!! :happydance: So we'll see how the prometrium takes care of things. Hopefully it'll all be okay! :D

Great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2missR

bridgetboo62 said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> im so worried about my baby having a defect like spina bifida for down syndrome
> or like not having a limb or a cleft pallet for something and those you dont really know until birth right?
> 
> No, there are plenty of tests one can do to determine those things before hand. With down syndrome however it's a numbered scale of "risk" factor/probability where some women are given a bad score, only to go on and have perfectly healthy babies. A good friend of mine had a baby last year with a cleft pallet and he's already had two surgeries to correct it and he's adorable! It's normal to worry about these things, but not much we can do to prevent them other than eat healthy, take prenatal vitamins, and keep fingers crossed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but do they just offer those tests to everyone?
> or do you have to have like family history or something else going onClick to expand...

Some of those tests are done via amniocentesis. You can research right online to see what kinds of tests are routinely offered, what they involve, etc. I declined them all with my first pregnancy as termination isn't an option to me, so it didn't matter. You just have to weight your risks.


----------



## eme

bridgetboo62 said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> im so worried about my baby having a defect like spina bifida for down syndrome
> or like not having a limb or a cleft pallet for something and those you dont really know until birth right?
> 
> No, there are plenty of tests one can do to determine those things before hand. With down syndrome however it's a numbered scale of "risk" factor/probability where some women are given a bad score, only to go on and have perfectly healthy babies. A good friend of mine had a baby last year with a cleft pallet and he's already had two surgeries to correct it and he's adorable! It's normal to worry about these things, but not much we can do to prevent them other than eat healthy, take prenatal vitamins, and keep fingers crossed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but do they just offer those tests to everyone?
> or do you have to have like family history or something else going onClick to expand...

Yes, those tests are offered to everyone, you can opt out if you don't want them, but they're a standard part of prenatal care =)


----------



## savvysaver

My RE did two Betas back on 10dpo and 12dpo and won't see me until June 25th for my first scan. Is there anyway to get a private blood test somewhere else? I asked my RE but they refuse to do more since my level went up, 34 to 135. But I would feel better getting my hcg and progesterone checked again...I don't care if I have to pay the full cost.


----------



## babyfeva

swanxxsong said:


> Shamz welcome! :hugs: Congrats!
> 
> Laura, I hate this stage too. It's terrifying. Thinking of you! Every little thing is scary now! :rofl:
> 
> Bridget: I was offered the DS testing and could opt in or out. I took it just for the ultrasound. We wouldn't terminate regardless and I know the results can be sketchy. But I wanted that US like a selfish brat otherwise first time I would see baby was 20 weeks! The other tests they mostly checked at the anatomy ultrasound and then if they see something 'off' they will usually do more testing. If there's history, they may do more testing also. We had a history of DS in the family so they encouraged me to get it done, but I wasn't worried. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got my results! She didn't test my prog like I had asked (AHHHH haha) but it went from 55 to 258!!!! :happydance: So we'll see how the prometrium takes care of things. Hopefully it'll all be okay! :D

Yay, great increase!


----------



## eme

swanxxsong said:


> Shamz welcome! :hugs: Congrats!
> 
> Laura, I hate this stage too. It's terrifying. Thinking of you! Every little thing is scary now! :rofl:
> 
> Bridget: I was offered the DS testing and could opt in or out. I took it just for the ultrasound. We wouldn't terminate regardless and I know the results can be sketchy. But I wanted that US like a selfish brat otherwise first time I would see baby was 20 weeks! The other tests they mostly checked at the anatomy ultrasound and then if they see something 'off' they will usually do more testing. If there's history, they may do more testing also. We had a history of DS in the family so they encouraged me to get it done, but I wasn't worried. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I got my results! She didn't test my prog like I had asked (AHHHH haha) but it went from 55 to 258!!!! :happydance: So we'll see how the prometrium takes care of things. Hopefully it'll all be okay! :D


Oh hun I'm THRILLED FOR YOU :happydance: !!!!!! How wonderful!!!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats Shamz!


----------



## Mommy2missR

swanxxsong said:


> Also, I got my results! She didn't test my prog like I had asked (AHHHH haha) but it went from 55 to 258!!!! :happydance: So we'll see how the prometrium takes care of things. Hopefully it'll all be okay! :D

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you everyone.

This looks like an amazing thread & so happy to join you all. Sorry for all the losses. So great that we can all support each other :) xx


----------



## laurac1988

swanxxsong said:


> Laura, I hate this stage too. It's terrifying. Thinking of you! Every little thing is scary now! :rofl:
> 
> Also, I got my results! She didn't test my prog like I had asked (AHHHH haha) but it went from 55 to 258!!!! :happydance: So we'll see how the prometrium takes care of things. Hopefully it'll all be okay! :D

Brilliant news 



savvysaver said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Why is this stage so damn scary?! Keep having pink spotting after bowel movements and it scares the hell out of me every time, even though it's just one wipe and it's gone
> Please stick squishy
> 
> I totally understand! I won't feel better until I am holding my baby in my arms. Just trying to do the best I can to take care of myself and my little bean and hoping that this is my rainbow.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts for squishy :)Click to expand...

Thanks lovely. I think feeling them move will be reassurance for me. Or even when I see them on a scan... Even that is so far away!


----------



## bridgetboo62

Edited by a moderator

Please can we remind you all on the forum rules 



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.


----------



## bridgetboo62

whoa i didnt even know that was a rule because of others were mentioning their views on it in previous posts
for anyone who saw that post i didnt mean any disrespect
our views just happen to differ from others
didnt think opposing views on the topic was no no


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :happydance: I am so enthralled. Now maybe I can relax for a few weeks. :)


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> This looks like an amazing thread & so happy to join you all. Sorry for all the losses. So great that we can all support each other :) xx

Congratulations and this is a lovely thread. Its nice where all within 2 weeks of eachother. Xx


----------



## laura109

I swear time is going slow because i just want the days to pass. I dont know if its sunk in really even though ive thought of nothing else since i found out


----------



## swanxxsong

*Bridget *-- yeah I forgot about that rule about discussing the "A" or "T" words. I edited my OP since I hadn't been thinking when I threw that out there. I respect the views and decisions of others, but I know that is a big no-no rule on BNB. Totally forgot about that. 

*Laura *I just saw you're going to NYC in a few months for a babymoon! That's so awesome; I love NYC! My dad currently works in NYC so I have been there quite often in recent years! It's amazing! :D


----------



## laurac1988

swanxxsong said:


> *Laura *I just saw you're going to NYC in a few months for a babymoon! That's so awesome; I love NYC! My dad currently works in NYC so I have been there quite often in recent years! It's amazing! :D

I love it! This will be our fifth time to NYC  we booked the holiday ages ago and I'm SO excited!


----------



## swanxxsong

That's so awesome! I love NYC too. :happydance: I know you'll have a lovely time!

That's a good month to go too!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah we've always been in October. My oh wants to go to comic con *eyeroll*


----------



## bridgetboo62

i went to NYC once like 7 years ago when i was 11
it was pretty cool
didnt get to see the sex museum though i was sad about that haha
still am
(even at a young age i have always been educated and interested in the human anatomy)
my sister went to vassar in poughkeepsie and NYU for grad school
she works at the museum of science in boston now
so she is the reason i have gotten to explore some of the west coast
including florida
we went to disney world last january and she ran the dopey challenge
4 consecutive days and like 40 something miles (day 1 5k, day 2 10k, day 3 half marathon, day 4 full marathon) she doesnt train either and isnt really a runner is just crazy but she did really well on the runs.


----------



## savvysaver

laurac1988 said:
 

> Thanks lovely. I think feeling them move will be reassurance for me. Or even when I see them on a scan... Even that is so far away!

I think the scan will help and definitely when I feel him move, but like you said that is so far away. Seriously I feel like I have been pregnant forever and I am only on my 5th week!


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh i never just get hungry since conceiving 
my stomach legit hurts like it feels like its so empty its eating itself
all the time i never just feel hungry


----------



## laurac1988

My nausea seems much much worse in the evenings. In fact I'm fine all day then feel like hell in the evenings.


----------



## bridgetboo62

it kind of worries me because my nausea is worse in the evenings as well but i havent actually vomited yet or really been close to it. just warm saliva and upset stomach. 9 more days until our first appointment. i cant wait and hope everything is healthy.


----------



## swanxxsong

not to worry! I never threw up while pregnant with my daughter, just had on-and-off nausea all day long. so you may just get the 'easier' end of MS. :)

I haven't really had much nausea today. def some crazy heartburn though. and I'm so ready for bedtime! :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I'm pretty awake now... But I slept from 1pm until 4pm... Haha


----------



## bridgetboo62

ahhhh i hope that doesnt mean its a sign that its a girl
although we will most certainly love our child no matter what
we are really hoping and rooting for a boy for #1 and a boy for #2 and a girl for #3
then we will be done haha 

yeah im so tired throughout the day and then i absolutely can not sleep at night


----------



## savvysaver

I am so scared about MS and vomiting.

I only was dizzy once since earlier today, I am hoping that is over.

Anyone feeling like AF might start? Seems like random times throughout the day I get that "wet" AF feeling. I totally panic too.


----------



## imphope

I was worried about feeling 'nothing' except a bit of tugging/pulling until this morning. I felt the first bit of queasiness. It started as more of a stomach ache and eventually felt almost like nausea. I def didn't feel good until about noon. After lunch I've felt much better and I'm glad I had some crackers to munch on this morning at work. Maybe I do wish I could be one of the lucky ones who doesn't have pregnancy symptoms. He little glimpse I got this morning wasn't fun at all. 

Also, does anyone else worry constantly about ectopic? I seem to only feel cramping and pressure on my right side near my ovary area. I had good Hcg that was doubling and they say it doesn't double if you have ectopic, so I should really calm down, right? 

My first doctors visit and US is one week from tomorrow! I'll be 7w3 days and I'm praying so much to see a healthy baby with a heartbeat! My mc in February didn't even make it to 5 weeks so every day feels like a gift at this point.


----------



## babyfeva

I got my results. So, it went up to 5710 and midwife said it's good. Progesterone is at 13.6. Although she said things are good, I dont feel at ease. My first betas was 4548 then second at 4802. These were all taken 2 days apart. Shouldn't they have doubled?


----------



## eme

imphope said:


> I was worried about feeling 'nothing' except a bit of tugging/pulling until this morning. I felt the first bit of queasiness. It started as more of a stomach ache and eventually felt almost like nausea. I def didn't feel good until about noon. After lunch I've felt much better and I'm glad I had some crackers to munch on this morning at work. Maybe I do wish I could be one of the lucky ones who doesn't have pregnancy symptoms. He little glimpse I got this morning wasn't fun at all.
> 
> Also, does anyone else worry constantly about ectopic? I seem to only feel cramping and pressure on my right side near my ovary area. I had good Hcg that was doubling and they say it doesn't double if you have ectopic, so I should really calm down, right?
> 
> My first doctors visit and US is one week from tomorrow! I'll be 7w3 days and I'm praying so much to see a healthy baby with a heartbeat! My mc in February didn't even make it to 5 weeks so every day feels like a gift at this point.

Yes! I've been having brown spotting on and off for about a week and a half now. No cramping just twinges near my left ovary. I had these with previous pregnancies as it can be attributed to normal growth of the uterus but the spotting, for me, has started to be a little worrisome. I'm going to talk with my doctor's office tomorrow when they open about it.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i have had cramping all over feels like ovaries and uterus and can be quite painful but only happens 2-3 times a day and only lasts for 5-15 seconds


----------



## Gesshoku

wow! chatty group! it's going to be hard for me to keep up. :laugh2:

welcome and congrats new ladies! :wave:

no nausea or vomiting for me. still have cramps and soft stools. not dizzy either. peeing like a race horse though...


----------



## Gdef

imphope said:


> Also, does anyone else worry constantly about ectopic? I seem to only feel cramping and pressure on my right side near my ovary area. I had good Hcg that was doubling and they say it doesn't double if you have ectopic, so I should really calm down, right? .

The spotting that I experienced with my ectopic was almost a dark black color. So even if spotting is pinkish, reddish, or brownish tinged, it could just be your uterus stretching. Also, I went from mild twinges and cramps in my right ovary to horrible, unbearable pain in my right ovary area within about 6-8 hrs. I couldn't even walk to the car & into the ER. DH had to carry me. I was about 6 weeks along. Unless your cramping and pressure are unbearable, to the point that you feel like you can't walk or like you're going to pass out, I wouldn't worry too much ;). With DD, I had some pretty intense cramps, mostly on my right side, and worried constantly about another ectopic, but honestly, the cramps were nowhere near what I experienced with my ectopic. Hope that helps ease your mind a little :)


----------



## Gdef

I just ran across this and found it to be quite hilarious but also really helpful at the same time! It goes thru all the weeks of pregnancy :) https://alphamom.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-calendar/week-five/https://alphamom.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-calendar/week-five/


----------



## MilosMommy7

Swan- great news on your levels! :dance:

Savvy- I kept feeling that way today. Tomorrow is the day my af is due so it really made me anxious!

Imp- my mom had an ectopic. If you have an ectopic, it'll likely be extremely painful, doubling over in pain. And my mom said she never got a positive pregnancy test with her ectopic. Most times, but not always, ectopic pregnancies won't create positive pregnancy tests. I do get some random pains by my ovaries still :shrug:


----------



## MissEyre

I've been feeling very light headed with occasional dizziness. No real nausea yet (knock on wood). The fatigue is making work really interesting.


----------



## Katy78

Hi everybody. I'd like to join you ladies.
I was a January jellybean but I had a mc exactly 4 weeks ago. It looks like I got pregnant right away :happydance:. I don't know if this is my rainbow but I'm hoping it is.
I have a fourteen month boy at home, he's my miracle. I'm 35, almost 36 and I'm thrilled to be a mom.
Congrats to all of you on your BFPs, I hope we'll be spending the next 8 months or so in this thread together.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congratulations Katy x


----------



## ttc126

Welcome new friends :)

Congrats swan!!!!!! :)


Babyfeva, that is great news! I don't think the doubling time is 48 hrs after you reach 1000miu hcg. It's actually closer to 96 or more hours to double. Do you get another draw? I'm sure if your dr was concerned she'd tell you. 

So much to catch up on!


----------



## laura109

bridgetboo62 said:


> i have had cramping all over feels like ovaries and uterus and can be quite painful but only happens 2-3 times a day and only lasts for 5-15 seconds

That sounds like what ive had x


----------



## Gdef

Katy78 said:


> Hi everybody. I'd like to join you ladies.
> I was a January jellybean but I had a mc exactly 4 weeks ago. It looks like I got pregnant right away :happydance:. I don't know if this is my rainbow but I'm hoping it is.
> I have a fourteen month boy at home, he's my miracle. I'm 35, almost 36 and I'm thrilled to be a mom.
> Congrats to all of you on your BFPs, I hope we'll be spending the next 8 months or so in this thread together.

Congrats Katy! And welcome to the group! :happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

sorry this is tmi and a bit embarrassing for me 
but all afternoon i have been having this horrible feeling in my stomach
almost like i have diarrhea but nothing comes out when i try to go
its so uncomfortable
im just wondering if anyone else has experienced this before? and if you guys think its normal
also been having more nausea today but no gagging or vomiting or anything


----------



## Gdef

bridgetboo62 said:


> sorry this is tmi and a bit embarrassing for me
> but all afternoon i have been having this horrible feeling in my stomach
> almost like i have diarrhea but nothing comes out when i try to go
> its so uncomfortable
> im just wondering if anyone else has experienced this before? and if you guys think its normal
> also been having more nausea today but no gagging or vomiting or anything

There is nothing embarrassing when it comes to pregnancy! Lol. Yes, I had that a few days ago, followed by 3 days of real diarrhea that actually came out! Whoo hoo!:happydance: Now I'm back to being constipated again.:sad2: I think I almost prefer the diarrhea rather than this bloating and constipation:wacko: LOL!


----------



## bridgetboo62

haha i know but i still feel awkward talking about my bowl movements haha
that is reassuring though! thank you!
as for me i hate the feeling diarrhea gives me in my tummy
so i would much rather have the constipation


----------



## laura109

bridgetboo62 said:


> sorry this is tmi and a bit embarrassing for me
> but all afternoon i have been having this horrible feeling in my stomach
> almost like i have diarrhea but nothing comes out when i try to go
> its so uncomfortable
> im just wondering if anyone else has experienced this before? and if you guys think its normal
> also been having more nausea today but no gagging or vomiting or anything

That could be like i was trying to describe. Ive had it twice and it last a few mins. Is the cramp above your pubic bone?


----------



## darkriver

I have had this bizarre rumbling. Also awful flactulance I never had with my lg.


----------



## laura109

darkriver said:


> I have had this bizarre rumbling. Also awful flactulance I never had with my lg.

I think they say your digestive system changes so you can get rumbling lol. So many things we are going to experience. I wander which trimester will take longest


----------



## Katy78

Oh, I forgot to add my EDD. 19 February.


----------



## RaspberryK

Katy78 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add my EDD. 19 February.

Ah I was just going to work that out so glad you've saved me, I dont function well in the mornings. 

Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've got the same thing now. It feels like when you get over hungry and you get that tummy ache. Very constipated also and trapped gas lol /: Feel quite nauseous today too.. 

Glad to see its not only me feeling this way x


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I've got the same thing now. It feels like when you get over hungry and you get that tummy ache. Very constipated also and trapped gas lol /: Feel quite nauseous today too..
> 
> Glad to see its not only me feeling this way x



How far along are you hun x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

4 weeks today xx


----------



## savvysaver

Gdef, thanks for the link! It is funny.

MilosMommy and MissEyre, sorry to hear you feel dizzy/lightheaded too but I am glad it looks like it might be a normal symptom. I was a bit worried. Hopefully it will pass quickly. Once I drank more water and relaxed for a bit I felt better.

Congrats Katy!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm generally feeling not quite right. 
A few waves of nausea today .
I met dh at mcdonalds for lunch (he's been sleeping at his parents for peace and quiet as bheworks nights) he needs to be at work early today. Right next door is an indoor play area which is free on Tuesdays so that's where we are so ds can run off some energy and I can just sit in the cool. 
I got my scan date through - 30th July which is so long to wait. I'll definitely be getting early scans. At least two before then I think. Xx


----------



## ttc126

Wow the end of July is so far off!!!! Glad you'll be going in earlier :)!

I am so sick ladies!!!!! It's awful!!!!!! Waking up to a flu type feeling the past 3 days. Not fun!!! This time it feels worse than last time but idk if that's because it really is worse? Maybe I've turned into a wimp? Or is it because I've got a 9 month old to take care of? 

Either way, not coping well at all this pregnancy so far.


----------



## laurac1988

Plenty of nausea for me today. Hoping it means squishy is growing fine


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome and congrats Katy! :happydance:

Took my first round of progesterone last night. It was awful because I know once I insert it, I shouldn't get up for awhile. Of course the second I do it, I'm like, "Now I need to pee." Made myself wait though and lasted until I woke up this morning, so obviously it was all a mental game! :rofl:

Keeping my fingers crossed that the progesterone does the trick and that otherwise, this is just a healthy, sticky bean.


----------



## laura109

All my cramps have gone today


----------



## Megamegan

Hi all you lovely pregnant ladies!! I can't believe I'm here but I think I'll be joining you! According to my O date I will be due February 24. I just got my BFP yesterday so I'm waiting for it to get darker/confirmed by doc before I make it super 100% official, but right now there is definitely a bean growing in my tummy!!!


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> Plenty of nausea for me today. Hoping it means squishy is growing fine


Good sign  u had anymore spotting?


----------



## MorghanW

Omg, how do you all keep up with these posts? There are like 20 extra pages since I last came on a day or so ago! ;) 

Feeling good today and yesterday, like I'm not even pregnant. Sunday night I was up all night puking though. Glad that's over for now.


----------



## RaspberryK

I can't keep up and reply properly on my phone! 

I have to pay for my early scans though xx


----------



## laurac1988

laura109 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Plenty of nausea for me today. Hoping it means squishy is growing fine
> 
> 
> Good sign  u had anymore spotting?Click to expand...

 No more spotting thankfully xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Yay fir no more spotting Laura


----------



## xxshellsxx

raspberryk i've just noticed your from northants too :) 

I spoke to my midwife today (did i really just say MY midwife lol) And my first appointment is next tuesday :) I thought she would make me wait a a few more weeks but she didn't :) It's starting to feel real! :cloud9:


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm in a village about a mile from Wellingborough xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> I'm in a village about a mile from Wellingborough xx

Orlingbury way? I'm corby - we're about 15 miles apart, such a small world lol x


----------



## RaspberryK

T'other side but not far off. We are looking to move little stanion. 
There's a great place in Corby for private scans we went at 7 weeks with the last pregnancy. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> T'other side but not far off. We are looking to move little stanion.
> There's a great place in Corby for private scans we went at 7 weeks with the last pregnancy.
> Xx

little stanion is lovely i have 2 friends who live there! That place in corby shut down about 4 weeks ago! My friend is a something to do with the company, nearest one is kettering now (she offered me a discount if i want an earlier scan :happydance: ) x


----------



## DoubleLines

Hi everyone :flower:

Can I jump in on this thread? I'm reading back through all your posts now.

Got my first :bfp: on a FRER yesterday at 8DPO and confirmed this morning at 9DPO. EDD: Feb 21, 2015

This will be our first, and I'm beyond thrilled (but really nervous and hoping for a healthy first trimester).


----------



## confuzion

This group has really grown a lot since I lost popped in! Congrats to all of you ladies!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats DoubleLines!


----------



## laura109

DoubleLines said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Can I jump in on this thread? I'm reading back through all your posts now.
> 
> Got my first :bfp: on a FRER yesterday at 8DPO and confirmed this morning at 9DPO. EDD: Feb 21, 2015
> 
> This will be our first, and I'm beyond thrilled (but really nervous and hoping for a healthy first trimester).

Congrats hun. I got my bfp last week edd is 16.02.15 withmine.

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> T'other side but not far off. We are looking to move little stanion.
> There's a great place in Corby for private scans we went at 7 weeks with the last pregnancy.
> Xx
> 
> little stanion is lovely i have 2 friends who live there! That place in corby shut down about 4 weeks ago! My friend is a something to do with the company, nearest one is kettering now (she offered me a discount if i want an earlier scan :happydance: ) xClick to expand...

Oh no it was fantastic! !!! 

I'll be going to insight in Northampton Town its £50 for a dating/reassurance, as I want more than one plus maybe gender and 4d they do packages with huge discounts xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I think that's everyone added so far if not pm me so I definitely don't miss it. Same with date changes after scans. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> T'other side but not far off. We are looking to move little stanion.
> There's a great place in Corby for private scans we went at 7 weeks with the last pregnancy.
> Xx
> 
> little stanion is lovely i have 2 friends who live there! That place in corby shut down about 4 weeks ago! My friend is a something to do with the company, nearest one is kettering now (she offered me a discount if i want an earlier scan :happydance: ) xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no it was fantastic! !!!
> 
> I'll be going to insight in Northampton Town its £50 for a dating/reassurance, as I want more than one plus maybe gender and 4d they do packages with huge discounts xxClick to expand...

I'll have to look into that one i will definitely want a 3d/4d scan doing at some point. Gender scan i will be skipping unless there is more than one in there lol x


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy 8 more months. I got bad news about my hcg levels 54 on saturday 53 today. My doctor says it could still go both ways but with the spotting I'm having I'm not kidding myself and have resigned to this being either another miscarriage or an ectopic. I won't be coming on this group again until I know for sure that things are going well. 

Wish you all nothing but the best. :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

eme said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy 8 more months. I got bad news about my hcg levels 54 on saturday 53 today. My doctor says it could still go both ways but with the spotting I'm having I'm not kidding myself and have resigned to this being either another miscarriage or an ectopic. I won't be coming on this group again until I know for sure that things are going well.
> 
> Wish you all nothing but the best. :flower:

:hugs: I'm not writing you off the list yet Mrs I'll have my everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

surrounding you with
:hugs: eme :hugs:


----------



## bridgetboo62

awwww im so sorry eme
sending love, positive energy and good vibrations your way


----------



## ttc126

Eme, so very sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Mommy2missR

eme said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy 8 more months. I got bad news about my hcg levels 54 on saturday 53 today. My doctor says it could still go both ways but with the spotting I'm having I'm not kidding myself and have resigned to this being either another miscarriage or an ectopic. I won't be coming on this group again until I know for sure that things are going well.
> 
> Wish you all nothing but the best. :flower:

Oh no! :hugs: and positve vibes


----------



## bridgetboo62

so how is everyone else?
i think the nausea is kicking in
felt super crappy all night last night
but no gagging or throwing up which is weird
just nauseated


----------



## ttc126

I've been terrible today :( So nauseous!!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So sorry to hear Eme. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Felt quite nauseous today. Still very bloated and have got that heavy feeling. Not complaining though I want more symptoms lol :)


----------



## MissEyre

Heartfelt hugs Eme! 

I think I'm starting to experience my first twinges of nausea. It's no fun!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

why does the nausea even happen?
and why does it stop?


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry eme. Sending love xxxx


----------



## confuzion

Hope you're back with good news soon eme :hugs:.


----------



## imphope

So sorry eme. 

I was queasy yesterday but nothing at all today. Weird.


----------



## maisie78

eme said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy 8 more months. I got bad news about my hcg levels 54 on saturday 53 today. My doctor says it could still go both ways but with the spotting I'm having I'm not kidding myself and have resigned to this being either another miscarriage or an ectopic. I won't be coming on this group again until I know for sure that things are going well.
> 
> Wish you all nothing but the best. :flower:

Sending positive thoughts and :hugs: eme xxx


----------



## maisie78

I've had a pretty good day today. Was working until midnight last night so didn't get to bed until 1am then dd had me up at 0500 which was no fun. I thought I would feel awful but actually I have been fine all day. We had a few hours this morning just playing and dancing to music and then a walk in the park with Daddy and the dogs. Got back and I napped for a couple of hours whilst she did and woke up feels great again. I'm sure it won't last so have just enjoyed it today :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so excited!
feeling really optimistic today
we have decided that OH and i are going to tell my mom and dad after our first appointment and ultrasound on the 19th
we are going to make cards with copies of the ultrasound picture in them
and they are going to say 

congratulations!
you are expecting a new grandchild around (estimated due date i get at the first appointment)

today we are going to babies R us
im hoping to get a pregnancy journal and pick out those cards if they have cards there
and we are also going to be picking up some presents for my friend who just had a baby a couple of weeks ago
he was four weeks premature
her water broke like 7 weeks before her due date
and she was hospitalized and put on steroids to promote lung development
until baby was born
he was on a respirator for only one day and spent only one week in the NICU

my sister is giving us her BOB revolution stroller because she is expecting her second at the end of july and they are going to get a double stroller

i cant wait to have a baby shower and make a registry
and pick everything out for baby


----------



## savvysaver

A little worried today...I usually get a zit or two on my chin before AF shows. Today I can feel at least one big zit starting to break through the skin on my chin. Hoping that it isn't a bad sign...


----------



## bridgetboo62

i wouldnt worry
im breaking out too although not as much
a lot of people break out when pregnant


----------



## confuzion

It's not a bad sign at all savvy. Hormones cause wacky things like zits to happen. Pregnancy hormones are responsible :thumbup:.


----------



## laura109

So sorry eme i hope you get good news from this :-(

Today ive had my niece here had a walk to town and came home and have run around after her. My backs aching in the middle at bottom.

my cm is pale yellow tinted/white and had loads today


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh my back aches soooo much whenever i bend down and then stand back up

and i had a ton of yellow/white cm yesterday
yellow cm is normal in pregnancy
but i also have become quite itchy down there

im worried because back in december we found out we had clamydia 
and we took antibiotics to cure it but im worried it may have never gone away
the itching may also just be a yeast infection
should i go in and be seen right away?
could it cause harm to baby?
or should i just wait until my appointment on the 19th


----------



## savvysaver

confuzion said:


> It's not a bad sign at all savvy. Hormones cause wacky things like zits to happen. Pregnancy hormones are responsible :thumbup:.

Thanks. I wasn't worried about the small breakout of whiteheads around my nose last week but now that I feel this zit coming up on my chin it freaks me out! These pregnancy hormones might make me crazy! :blush:


----------



## laura109

Worth ringing up to ask if theres a chance it has not cleared.

but like u say its normal. Mine is very pale.

im guessing the std one is darker?

if your itchy u may have thrush its common in pregnancy.

my cm can be this colour even when not pregnant xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Eme. :hugs: I am so sorry. I will be praying for you, hoping that you see a positive change soon. Love to you. :hugs:

Bridget if you're concerned about YI, I'd call right away; they wanted to get mine treated stat when I got one during my pregnancy. 

Welcome DoubleLines! 


My OB just called. She's thrilled about my rising hcg but also wants to be proactive in monitoring me, again since this is sort of a replay of my miscarriage but with earlier detection by far. (I didn't know I was pregnant until at least 6 weeks, maybe 8 with my angel.) So she said she wants me to continue the prometrium and to call tomorrow so I can set up an ultrasound. They want one in a week, week and a half. They of course have me at 4+5 due to LMP however based on O, I am closer to 4+1, maybe 4+2. So I am going to push her for the latter half, even closer to 6 weeks if I can. I'd rather not go in, have them panic about not seeing a heartbeat because I'm days behind their schedule. I feel enough worry about this pregnancy, I don't need it added just because they insist I don't know enough about my body to know when I conceived. :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

SavvySaver I usually break out like whoa when I'm pregnant. Thank you hormones for making me look 15 again. LOL!


----------



## confuzion

It is annoying how they disregard certain things when we tell them. Like when we conceived :dohh:. Good idea to push it farther if possible.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i just emailed my doctor hopefully she replies soon today
or tomorrow and they can get me in soon
if its clamydia i would hate for the infection to spread to the amniotic sac/fluid

i just read here

https://www.babycenter.com/0_yeast-infections-during-pregnancy_485.bc

that a yeast infection wont affect baby

also mine is pale yellow tinted as well
not dark
more white actually but can see very pale tint of yellow


----------



## laura109

Yeah that sounds like mine hun. Drink lots of water and dont use soap down there and trynot to get to hot. Usual stuff 

I drank loads of water yesterday and my cramps went in my tummy xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

Doc loaded me up with drugs n I can breathe again (asthma) but still so paranoid about the effects on the baby and guess that doesn't help the cramps go away either. 
Roll on scan week please :)
Is anyone elses sense of smell gone mad? The dog apsalotly stinks (just to me) and the whole street stinks of rotting rubbish bluuugh !


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL right Confuzion? No matter how many times I explain I was charting temps, opks and CP, they just don't listen. SMH! The lucky thing for me is that I am going to be on vacation the latter half of next week, so that'll give them no room to argue -- I will push for Monday the 23rd where I would be 6 weeks and hopefully they'll see a healthy little baby and then I can just have me-time until my first appointment in July! 

Not that I don't appreciate their proactive demeanor or anything, but I know if they don't see what they want, they'll be sending me for weekly ultrasounds like my second pregnancy until they see something definitive and that was so emotionally draining. So if I can push it back to the 23, then hopefully they'll see a 6 week fetus and be pleased with that. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

so when does baby start to use placenta instead of yolk sac?

ugh i cant wait for OH to get home from work so we can go shopping!


----------



## MissEyre

Is anyone else planning on staying as active as possible during their pregnancy?


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong, thanks! I just wish it wasn't on my chin...maybe I wouldn't worry as much! Good luck getting your appointment scheduled. My original OB told me it was a waste of time to temp and use opks...he claimed you just needed "well timed intercourse". Without temps/opks I wouldn't have very well timed intercourse since I never knew I tend to ovulate late (cd17-22). I know they have medical degrees and all but sometimes they don't seem too bright!


----------



## swanxxsong

10-12 weeks is when the placenta takes over, I believe. 

I want to stay active. I had just been getting back to a regular workout routine when I got pregnant. But I've been so tired so I have been failing! LOL


----------



## bridgetboo62

whoa just found out you can get blood tests to find gender in the first trimester after 10 weeks! im so excited! definitely asking my midwife about it and hopefully can get it done!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...8857-anyone-finding-out-gender-first-tri.html

^look there

it would be awesome because i am on my moms kaiser employee insurance until im 26 (baby will be too until i turn 26)

all appointments are $5 each
all prescriptions are $3 each
and IVs, blood work, any testing or anything, hospital stays and any medication given while in hospital is free

so if she says yes they can do it then it will super cheap if not free


----------



## bridgetboo62

MissEyre said:


> Is anyone else planning on staying as active as possible during their pregnancy?

unfortunately im not very active in general
so if i were to become active while pregnant
i think it would add to much stress and strain on my body
so i will just be maintaining the same level of inactiveness during pregnancy as i did before haha


----------



## ZombieKitten

I'm gonna fess up to you ladies right now... I ALWAYS lie to my doctors about my LMP :haha: After YEARS of temping, charting, opks, etc. I have learned that my body typically doesn't ovulate until after day 21 (sometimes it's happened a little earlier and sometimes much later because my body is just crazy like that.) But my Luteal Phase is always 14 days. So whenever the doctors ask me the first day of my last period... I totally lie. I just pick the date that is exactly 14 days before ovulation. The first few times I got pregnant, I told them the truth and they would schedule me for an 8 week ultrasound, search and search for like 10 minutes freaking me out and asking me questions like "have you had any bleeding or cramping?" or even "are you sure you're pregnant???", then they would use the internal and be like "Oh! There it is! You're only about 6 weeks not 8!" This has literally happened to me TWICE! And both times I told my doctor when I ovulated/conceived, yet they insisted on going by LMP. 

This pregnancy... my LMP was April 26th meaning my EDD would technically be January 31st.... but I didn't ovulate til CD21 and as soon as you conceive you are technically considered 2 weeks pregnant, and going by all the tests I have taken, :sex: timing, symptoms, and experience I am VERY confident that I conceived May 16th, making my EDD Feb 6th. I know it seems so crazy to break it down the way I do, but it's such a scary feeling getting a scan when they are expecting you to be 1-2 weeks further along than you are.


----------



## Gdef

bridgetboo62 said:


> i just emailed my doctor hopefully she replies soon today
> or tomorrow and they can get me in soon
> if its clamydia i would hate for the infection to spread to the amniotic sac/fluid
> 
> i just read here
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_yeast-infections-during-pregnancy_485.bc
> 
> that a yeast infection wont affect baby
> 
> also mine is pale yellow tinted as well
> not dark
> more white actually but can see very pale tint of yellow

With DD, I had bacterial infections constantly. Lots of itching, burning, and just a general raw feeling down there. Pretty much throughout my entire pregnancy. My OB said it was a combo of pregnancy hormones and the type of soap I was using. I switched to a fragrance free soap and it helped a ton! To this day, almost 7 yrs later, I still use fragrance free soap bc I will still get a bacterial infection if I use any type of soap or product with fragrance in it :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Bridget- I have days where I poop a few times. Then I go a day or two without anything, and those two days I always feel like I have to go, but nothing comes out! 
Usually nausea is your bodies way of responding to the hormone changes :thumbup:

Ttc- Sorry you're not feeling well. My nausea varied with all of mine, but I'll guess it could also be the baby keeping you moving ;) if you feel unrested it can easily make you feel run down and easier to start feeling nausea! My youngest turns 8months tomorrow and I have no idea how I'll chase after him and my oldest two :argh: 

Swan- are you having another beta done soon? Fingers crossed the progesterone helps (regardless if you needed it!) :) good luck at your scan!

Eme- aww, I'm sorry to hear :( got my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

Zombie- I lie too! Lol. My lmp is April 28th. I ovulated May 27th. I'm gonna tell them my lmp was May 13th :rofl:

Tried catching up best I could! My youngest has been terrible today and crying all day long :? 4 weeks today! :dance: I emailed my mom and told her I was pregnant. She doesn't think we "need" more kids so I straight out told her not to reply if she was going to have something negative to say. So far no reply from her :( I have no symptoms still aside from being tired and cranky.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Oh and I'm in the same boat with the acne. I am breaking out like crazy!


----------



## ttc126

Milosmommy, Wow!!!! I really hope your mom responds! I can't believe her! 

You know, we haven't even told my in-laws because they're so negative. They were so rude about our first ds so i don't want to deal with it right now...


----------



## ZombieKitten

You know... I constantly got lectured from people when DH and I talked about having more kids. We always got "But why?! You already have two, a boy and girl! That's perfect! You dont 'need' anymore!" and my response is always "well.. you don't NEED a million dollars, but wouldn't you still like to have it?" That shuts people up :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

My inlaws are the only ones who never give us grief. They know that OH and I will give them their only grandchildren. I got a lot of the one of each, now I need to stop, crap. After my daughter I got a lot of "now you have one of each, it's perfect, you don't need more." :grr: 

It's been 4hrs and still no reply from her. And I know she's probably been online since reading my message because she's always online at this time of night.


----------



## ZombieKitten

MilosMommy7 said:


> It's been 4hrs and still no reply from her. And I know she's probably been online since reading my message because she's always online at this time of night.

Hopefully she's just trying to think of what exactly to reply with, without sounding negative :shrug: Either way, I hope she doesn't get mean :hugs:


----------



## Gdef

My face looks like a 13 yr old boy going thru puberty right now with all this acne! Definitely hormone city right now! Lol

We've only told DH's mom so far. Although I'm very close with my parents and they adore our DD, they have a "one-and-done" view on having kids. I was an only child and I hated it. Still do, actually. They feel like having only one will allow you to devote everything to just that one. Spend more money, time, love, etc on just one instead of having to divide everything. Which I guess could be true, in a way. I honestly don't feel that way personally. But I also think that it has a lot to do with the type of person you are. Some people can only handle just one child while others can handle 20! Bless them if they CAN handle 20! Lol. But we've decided to wait to tell my parents until after my first appt/ultrasound. We're going to let DD go to the ultrasound so she can see her new baby brother or sister on the screen. We know she will be beyond excited bc she's been begging us for a sibling for yrs! We're going to give her a pic from the ultrasound and then go visit my parents to break the news and so she can show them her new baby brother or sister. Hopefully they won't be so negative when they see how excited she is! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I am unsure if they will do more blood testing. I will ask tomorrow. 

Bridget there's also a blood test you can mail out for gender. Zombie and I have a friend who did it super early with her pregnancy. I would have to ask her the name. Something with pink and blue in the name I think. 

Ugh so frustrating when parents and inlaws and such have comments about how many children to have. :|


----------



## swanxxsong

https://www.tellmepinkorblue.com


----------



## MilosMommy7

ZombieKitten said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> It's been 4hrs and still no reply from her. And I know she's probably been online since reading my message because she's always online at this time of night.
> 
> Hopefully she's just trying to think of what exactly to reply with, without sounding negative :shrug: Either way, I hope she doesn't get mean :hugs:Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping. Regardless, she'll see me tomorrow! Lol. My oldest stayed the night over there tonight.


----------



## Californi

This is a rather random post, but I'm new to the site and still learning my way around. I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me out! Last November I stopped taking birth control. My husband and I have been trying to have a baby since then and it has yet to happen. Every month I THINK it's going to happen and make myself think I'm having symptoms but it's always just in my head! Lol we feel like we'll never get a positive test! I always have irregular periods anywhere from the 15th-25th is usually when I'll start. So we're always trying! Last night my throat started to really hurt and now today my head is pounding, I have a sore throat and very stuffy/runny nose. I know they say that can be symptoms but yet again I don't know if it's just a cold or actually could be something. Also, the past two days I've had very light cramping here and there not all of the time but enough to be noticeable. Anyone have this when trying or pregnant? I'm not sure if I'm allowing it to all get in my head...


----------



## Gdef

Californi said:


> This is a rather random post, but I'm new to the site and still learning my way around. I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me out! Last November I stopped taking birth control. My husband and I have been trying to have a baby since then and it has yet to happen. Every month I THINK it's going to happen and make myself think I'm having symptoms but it's always just in my head! Lol we feel like we'll never get a positive test! I always have irregular periods anywhere from the 15th-25th is usually when I'll start. So we're always trying! Last night my throat started to really hurt and now today my head is pounding, I have a sore throat and very stuffy/runny nose. I know they say that can be symptoms but yet again I don't know if it's just a cold or actually could be something. Also, the past two days I've had very light cramping here and there not all of the time but enough to be noticeable. Anyone have this when trying or pregnant? I'm not sure if I'm allowing it to all get in my head...

Hi and welcome :). Have you talked to your doctor about any of this? Both the trying to conceive and also the sore throat & pounding headache. I've had my fair share of headaches while pregnant and the occasional stuffiness, but I can't say that I've ever had a sore throat as a pregnancy symptom. And I also can't say that I've ever had all 3 of those symptoms together unless I really am sick. It kind of sounds like a cold or strep throat to me. I would suggest you see your doctor or maybe a medical clinic about that. As for the trying to conceive, I unfortunately don't have much experience with that. Maybe some of these other wonderful ladies in this forum could give you some advice as to what steps they have taken while trying to conceive (other than DTD! Lol). But again, if you feel like there's something going on that may be hindering your ability to conceive, give your OB/gyn a call and ask to just talk about your options. Good luck :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah but it to expensive to have the testing done by a private party
so im hoping i can get it done through my insurance
we cant afford like $250


----------



## Gdef

So, dd has been on summer break from school for about 2 weeks now. She came to me today BRAGGING that she had not brushed her teeth in TWO DAYS!! I've totally got this distracted mommy thing down pat. Yep, I got this! Jesus take the wheel!!! LOL :)


----------



## babyfeva

Gdef said:


> So, dd has been on summer break from school for about 2 weeks now. She came to me today BRAGGING that she had not brushed her teeth in TWO DAYS!! I've totally got this distracted mommy thing down pat. Yep, I got this! Jesus take the wheel!!! LOL :)

I've totally been slacking with cooking. I've also felt like I'm being lazy with playing with my 18 month old son. :(


----------



## Gdef

babyfeva said:


> I've totally been slacking with cooking. I've also felt like I'm being lazy with playing with my 18 month old son. :(

I think things will get better once we all hit 10-12 weeks & know that our babies are happy, healthy, and snug as a bug in a rug inside of us :). My worrying over what could (but more than likely won't) happen with my little bean is what's keeping me so distracted. But I have been trying to make an effort the last couple of days to spend more time with dd. I've actually found it pretty comforting and it helps keep my mind off other things :).


----------



## confuzion

I'm definitely looking forward to hitting the 10-12 week stage gdef. I can't take the worry of first tri anymore. I hate it.

It's interesting that you don't like being an only child. I come from a pretty big family (2 brothers and 3 sisters) and my husband does too (2 sisters 3 brothers), and we both love how we grew up and want a big family. It's been a difficult road for us though and I don't know how much more pregnancy and TTC I can do for the next 10-ish years. So might not get the big family we wanted after all.


----------



## Gdef

confuzion said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to hitting the 10-12 week stage gdef. I can't take the worry of first tri anymore. I hate it.
> 
> It's interesting that you don't like being an only child. I come from a pretty big family (2 brothers and 3 sisters) and my husband does too (2 sisters 3 brothers), and we both love how we grew up and want a big family. It's been a difficult road for us though and I don't know how much more pregnancy and TTC I can do for the next 10-ish years. So might not get the big family we wanted after all.

I think if we would've lived closer to town where I had access to other kids and activities, i probably wouldn't have hated being an only child as much. But we lived about 30 mins outside of town in the country and I was very lonely growing up. I always begged, hoped, and prayed that I would get a sibling but it never happened. Now as I'm older and just recently went thru the sickness, care, and eventually the passing of my grandmother, i wish even more that I had a sibling. My mom has 5 brothers and sisters and she had a tremendous amount of help and support throughout granny's illness. I just kept thinking to myself, what if this happens to my mom and dad? It's just going to be me (and dh and dd) having to deal with this on our own. No brothers or sisters to rotate nights of staying with them to care for them...nothing. So I've always said that dd would have at least one sibling so that she will never be alone :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

I've slightly be slacking in the cooking and laundry area :blush: 

I've only grown up with my older sister (3.5yrs older) and once I hit around the age of 4/5 we stopped being close and have never been close. I do have an older brother that passed away when he was 2yrs, before my sister and I were born. And then my mom said I was a surviving twin of "vanishing twin", then she had an ectopic when I was 3 that caused a full hysterectomy. I hated growing up with just the one sibling, and our age difference. I always said I'd want 2-3 close in age.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Anyone dealing with insomnia?! It's 2:40am here and I can't seem to sleep :hissy:


----------



## laura109

I wake up every night now about 2am! X


----------



## MilosMommy7

I feel tired, I yawn, so I lay down. Then I just lay there and think, and think. Then the tiredness feeling goes away :dohh: then the next day I'm dragging!


----------



## laurac1988

I can't wait for first tri to be done either. I would quite like the midwife to call me back, too. So we can get things started that way in terms of scans and such. So SLOW!


----------



## laura109

Girlssss is it safe to use hair removal cream??? 


Need to tidy up lol xx


----------



## maisie78

I'm bleeding :cry: I feel completely terrified. It isn't heavy but it's more than spotting and bright red. Spoken to midwife who has said all I can do is watch and wait for a few hours but then go to a&e if I am still worried for a scan on the early pregnancy unit. I can't stop crying :cry::cry:


----------



## Megamegan

Maisie, don't worry! Are you cramping too? If not, it's probably fine! And if so, it still might be fine. Remember that women think they're getting their period all throughout a pregnancy sometimes. <3

I've only known I'm pregnant since Monday, and my insomnia is due to me being too excited to sleep, lol. Going in for a beta test today just to finally convince the doc that I'm pregnant- I'm not worried about the number and I'm confident it will be positive. Today I'm only 3+3 but I'm eager to get it confirmed!!

Laura does it say on the box whether it's safe for pregnancy? I imagine most chemicals are good to stay away from, but that it wouldn't actually HURT anything. But I'm not a doctor lol.


----------



## ZombieKitten

maisie78 said:


> I'm bleeding :cry: I feel completely terrified. It isn't heavy but it's more than spotting and bright red. Spoken to midwife who has said all I can do is watch and wait for a few hours but then go to a&e if I am still worried for a scan on the early pregnancy unit. I can't stop crying :cry::cry:

I had some spotting when I was pregnant with DD and I was so scared, but everything turned out okay :hugs: try to think positive <3


----------



## RaspberryK

Maisie I bled throughout first tri with ds xx


----------



## laura109

Megamegan said:


> Maisie, don't worry! Are you cramping too? If not, it's probably fine! And if so, it still might be fine. Remember that women think they're getting their period all throughout a pregnancy sometimes. <3
> 
> I've only known I'm pregnant since Monday, and my insomnia is due to me being too excited to sleep, lol. Going in for a beta test today just to finally convince the doc that I'm pregnant- I'm not worried about the number and I'm confident it will be positive. Today I'm only 3+3 but I'm eager to get it confirmed!!
> 
> Laura does it say on the box whether it's safe for pregnancy? I imagine most chemicals are good to stay away from, but that it wouldn't actually HURT anything. But I'm not a doctor lol.



it has nothing about pregnancy on the box. did lots of interent research alot of sites have a dr thats written an article saying its safe as its not absorbed and theres no eveidence that it can harm a baby or fetus.

others say theres nothing known to say it harms so its your choice.

i used a sensitive one and left it just for 5 mins.

it says the worst it will do is irritate my skin lol xx


----------



## laura109

maisie78 said:


> I'm bleeding :cry: I feel completely terrified. It isn't heavy but it's more than spotting and bright red. Spoken to midwife who has said all I can do is watch and wait for a few hours but then go to a&e if I am still worried for a scan on the early pregnancy unit. I can't stop crying :cry::cry:




aww try and keep busy for a few hours or go for a sleep if you can. i dont know if you have other children but try and rest.

if theres no cramps it may just be like what the others have said.

have u had sex or anything? sometimes sex can cause abit of spotting.

try and take it easy and take each hour as it comes. 

take care xxx


----------



## laurac1988

maisie78 said:


> I'm bleeding :cry: I feel completely terrified. It isn't heavy but it's more than spotting and bright red. Spoken to midwife who has said all I can do is watch and wait for a few hours but then go to a&e if I am still worried for a scan on the early pregnancy unit. I can't stop crying :cry::cry:

I have everything crossed for you Hun. Xxx


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry you're going through this, maisie78. I hope it turns out to be nothing serious. Thinking about you.


----------



## maisie78

Thank you for your kind thoughts ladies but sadly there is little doubt that I have lost my baby :cry:

I wish you all the very best and hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## misspriss

Good morning! I just got my BFP, I am due (based on ovulation) February 21st.

I'm pretty much in shock right now!


----------



## misspriss

I'm so sorry you are going through this Maisie :hugs:

I wish I had some other advice but all I can give are :hugs: right now


----------



## ttc126

Maisie, I'm so sorry Hon. Let us know what a&e says if you go. It could be a subchorionic hematoma, vanishing twin, or any number of things. I really hope you're ok! 

:hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Hi miss priss :) So happy we're bump buddies :)


----------



## swanxxsong

:rofl: Gdef that is classic! I have been so mentally preoccupied lately too, I feel guilty for my poor 2 y/o! 

I have a sister who's 8 years older than myself. The age difference was tough at times but now we are super close!

I struggle with insomnia a bit Milosmommy! :brat: I have trouble falling asleep. Once I do, I sleep soundly until 6am and like clockwork, I am up and can't settle back down, which may be one reason why I'm so tired. LOL. 

Oh Maisie! :hugs: I am so, so sorry love. I will be praying for you! Are you heading to the A&E (I think that's what it's called?) to get checked out? :hugs: Sending so much love your way!

Welcome Miss Priss! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## swanxxsong

Just hung up with my OB nurse. She's so sweet. We got my insurance sorted and I will have my first ultrasound on July 1 at 9:30 am. I should be able to see a heartbeat and everything by then. They won't be doing any more blood tests as she said, "We have great success with progesterone supplements doing their thing and beyond that, everything's out of our control." Which I truly understand and agree -- they have done ALL they can for me. All I can do is take care of myself and baby, pray hard and wait to see if everything aligns well. So however much I wish I could get more bloodwork, I will just wait until my ultrasound. I have two vacations that are long weekends back-to-back so time should move quickly until it's July! :dance:


----------



## laura109

awww bet you can not wait. in the uk we have an appointment at 10 weeks then a scan at 12 weeks. that point seems a million miles away at the moment lol. im just taking everyday as it comes. such an exciting time


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong, I really want more bloodwork too and I don't care if I have to pay the entire cost out of pocket. The RE said my beta doubled so no more are needed, but that way was back on 12dpo. I have an early ultrasound June 25th, but I really wish they would do another blood test for peace of mind. My addiction to POAS is crazy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Laura109: traditionally I would have my first appointment at 8-10 weeks and an ultrasound at 12. Waiting for that was awful with my first! But since I'm considered "mildly high risk" due to multiple losses and low progesterone, they're getting me in earlier than I expected. So I have my ultrasound and then a week later, my appointment. I'm nervous but hopeful! 

Savvy: my sister thinks I should call my FPC, who drew my blood anyway, and ask them if they'll do it since my OB won't. But I don't know if I will do that. I may just wait it out the next few weeks and pray. Idk. Decisions! I somehow doubt my physician would do it anyway.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Swan- yay for a first scan date! I'll probably call my OB tomorrow and set up my first apportionment. Usually they do a first scan around 6w to confirm pregnancy and get due date :thumbup: I do the same, I can't fall asleep. Then when I do I sleep soundly for about 5hrs and I'm back up! Think part of it is my mind being preoccupied on pregnancy and other stuff. 

Maisie- I'm sorry hun :( try not to consider it a loss until you have clots or it's confirmed :hugs: a friend of mine bled her entire pregnancy from 8-32 weeks (then she delivered). Very possible your bean is still growing :hugs: 

Welcome miss priss :wave:


----------



## RaspberryK

maisie78 said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts ladies but sadly there is little doubt that I have lost my baby :cry:
> 
> I wish you all the very best and hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Oh Maisie! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

swanxxsong said:


> I am unsure if they will do more blood testing. I will ask tomorrow.
> 
> Bridget there's also a blood test you can mail out for gender. Zombie and I have a friend who did it super early with her pregnancy. I would have to ask her the name. Something with pink and blue in the name I think.
> 
> Ugh so frustrating when parents and inlaws and such have comments about how many children to have. :|




bridgetboo62 said:


> yeah but it to expensive to have the testing done by a private party
> so im hoping i can get it done through my insurance
> we cant afford like $250

Sorry for creeping in on your thread again! But, I was talking with Swanxxsong and she said that someone mentioned the early blood test. It was me who did the private test to find out the sex... it was Tellmepinkorblue.com I did it with both pregnancies and its been correct both times. You can find out as early as 9 weeks pregnant :)

Some Dr's offices are beginning to offer the test when in combination with other early screening... in my experience I wasn't eligible to be covered by insurance because I did not need some of those tests that are reserved for high risk pregnancies (people with family histories of certain chromosomal abnormalities) or advanced maternal age (moms over 35 years old). I'm sure you are elligible for the nuchal translucency screening with is bloodwork done at 11-14 weeks with an ultrasound, but that one isnt the one that does the sex. 

But, that being said, my Doctor said more and more insurances are starting to cover it!


----------



## savvysaver

swan, it is worth the call to check and see if they will do one more lab for you. I was thinking of calling my RE on Friday to check, I have stomach issues and have had some pretty bad pain coming off my Class C Meds. Of course I don't know if the pain is related to not having the meds or could it be a problem with the baby. Of course I am the most nervous person in the world.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Savvy! I am so sorry. You were on for IBS right? I'm not positive but I thought I read that further back. I would think it's worth the call for you! Maybe there's some way they can reassure you. :) :hugs:


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
we went shopping yesterday afternoon for my friends baby shower
and we also go a pregnancy book for us so we can start writing stuff down in it


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget that's a good idea to keep track of your pregnancy! I am going to do the "one picture a week" thing for myself and maybe make a time lapse video of it.

Got my first appt for July 8 and that seems SO. FAR. AWAY.

She told me as long as I'm not spotting or cramping really bad, I should be okay. I just feel like I need someone to be reassuring me everything is fine the whole time. Anyone else feel this way? I just still can't believe I'm growing a baby in my belly that will come out in 8 months!! I'm in shock.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im in shock too
i dont really think it will become real until 
i get a super noticeable bump
i feel real movements and kicks
and i find out the sex

i was thinking of doing the one photo a week thing
but i think instead we are just going to do professional black and white maternity photos when i get a real bump ones with just me and my bump and ones with OH in them too


----------



## DoubleLines

@Megamegan I feel exactly the same! My first appt is July 7th. Today I have slight cramping and of course it's sending me into worry... I just want reassurance so badly!


----------



## babyfeva

Maise- I hope all is OK. Thinking of you.


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong said:


> Aww Savvy! I am so sorry. You were on for IBS right? I'm not positive but I thought I read that further back. I would think it's worth the call for you! Maybe there's some way they can reassure you. :) :hugs:

Thanks swan! :flower: Yep, I have IBS. I hate to be annoying at the RE office, since I have already called about my broken tooth. I am going to wait a few more days and see how I feel, I am pretty sure it is stomach issues but who knows if I have stomach issues if that is safe for the baby.
I am about ready to just spill the beans and tell my MIL, she runs a family practice and I could get any blood lab or ultrasound I want...would rather wait to tell her though and my DH feels the same way. :coffee:


----------



## bridgetboo62

i have had bad cramping since a few days before i got my BFP (a few days before expected AF)
and my pregnancy is just fine doctor says completely normal
i definitely would not worry about cramping
its a common early pregnancy sign/symptom


----------



## imphope

Ladies, I had to unbutton my pants today! I am so bloated. I know I don't really have a bump at 6.5 weeks but this bloating makes my tummy big! 

I thought I would offer up a tip. If you have one if these places in your area ( or something similar) called 'Any Lab Test Now' you can order a blood test for Hcg for $49. I did this with my mc in feb and for the first blood draw for this pregnancy. I got my results within 48 hours. I am trying to keep myself from going back there before my first visit to the doctor. I know they will get new bloods next week when I go, but I sure would like to know what the Hcg is now. It doubled back at 14 and 16 dpo so I should be ok. But I'm so nervous about this!


----------



## bridgetboo62

im nervous about it too
but i will just have to wait another eight days
until my first prenatal appointment and scan
im pretty sure everything is fine because there is no bleeding

i havent really experienced any bloating


----------



## MilosMommy7

imphope said:


> Ladies, I had to unbutton my pants today! I am so bloated. I know I don't really have a bump at 6.5 weeks but this bloating makes my tummy big!
> 
> I thought I would offer up a tip. If you have one if these places in your area ( or something similar) called 'Any Lab Test Now' you can order a blood test for Hcg for $49. I did this with my mc in feb and for the first blood draw for this pregnancy. I got my results within 48 hours. I am trying to keep myself from going back there before my first visit to the doctor. I know they will get new bloods next week when I go, but I sure would like to know what the Hcg is now. It doubled back at 14 and 16 dpo so I should be ok. But I'm so nervous about this!

I've been having to do that too for the last few days. I weighed myself thinking I gained like 5lbs, but haven't gained anything. Lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

MilosMommy: Did you ever hear back from MIL?


----------



## savvysaver

imphope said:


> I thought I would offer up a tip. If you have one if these places in your area ( or something similar) called 'Any Lab Test Now' you can order a blood test for Hcg for $49.

That is really awesome! I might have to check it out if I am unable to convince the RE for another lab. Thanks!


----------



## Gesshoku

hey ladies! no new symptoms for me. I set up my first 2 appts (1st one is with a nurse going over the do's and don'ts, 2nd with a dr) I told dh. I gave him a father's day card. :D

while I was eating dinner today though something odd happened. I was chewing, then thought 'my tongue feels weird.' then suddenly one lymph node in my neck started swelling. then the flap under my tongue swelled up too. it's not getting any bigger but it's annoying to swallow now. it's sore but hurts if I poke it. I've read that it should be fine but I'm calling my obgyn in the morning. 

maisie78, I'm so sorry:-(


----------



## Gdef

Ladies, I have the most amazing news! After having diarrhea for 3 days, followed by horrible constipation and bloating for 3 days, I FINALLY POOPED TODAY!!!! Praise The Lord! That is all ;-p


----------



## Megamegan

Gdef, I know the feeling, that IS great news! Constipation is the absolute worst.

Ladies I'm only 3+1 (I gave in and I'm going by doc's dates even tho I think they're 2 days off) and I'm smelling every stinkin thing, and I'm starving, and nauseous all at once. I'm not complaining, but like... is this something people get used to? 

I think it's so cool that we all can go through our pregnancies together :) I have no one to do that with in real life, at least not at the same time (yet), so it's so great to have a group like this.


----------



## misspriss

As with my last pregnancy, I'm generally symptom free, although I had some insomnia last night, and I'm tired. But the tiredness could be due to the insomnia last night...

I'm super hungry, I guess that is a symptom though. DH hasn't been feeling well, last night he didn't eat but half of his dinner. I finished mine, finished his, and went back to the kitchen within an hour...


----------



## laura109

Gesshoku said:


> hey ladies! no new symptoms for me. I set up my first 2 appts (1st one is with a nurse going over the do's and don'ts, 2nd with a dr) I told dh. I gave him a father's day card. :D
> 
> while I was eating dinner today though something odd happened. I was chewing, then thought 'my tongue feels weird.' then suddenly one lymph node in my neck started swelling. then the flap under my tongue swelled up too. it's not getting any bigger but it's annoying to swallow now. it's sore but hurts if I poke it. I've read that it should be fine but I'm calling my obgyn in the morning.
> 
> maisie78, I'm so sorry:-(


thats weird my tongue underneath went sore too last week for two days. I thought this is odd!!!


----------



## Gdef

Megamegan, I only had nausea & morning sickness one time throughout my whole first pregnancy. But this one is a totally different story! Today was actually probably the worst day I've had so far bc I have been nauseous all day and actually threw up twice. Yuck. I have figured out that my nausea is a little better if I eat something, even though it's the absolute last thing that I want to do feeling so nauseous! And yes, I smell EVERYTHING. I swear I smelled the mexican restaurant the other day, which brought on a crazy craving for mexican food, and it's about a mile from my house! LOL :)


----------



## laura109

misspriss said:


> As with my last pregnancy, I'm generally symptom free, although I had some insomnia last night, and I'm tired. But the tiredness could be due to the insomnia last night...
> 
> I'm super hungry, I guess that is a symptom though. DH hasn't been feeling well, last night he didn't eat but half of his dinner. I finished mine, finished his, and went back to the kitchen within an hour...

I was so hungry last night!!! I ate loads yesterday felt sickly when i did not eat straight away!


----------



## confuzion

Big hugs maisie :hugs:.


----------



## MilosMommy7

ZombieKitten said:


> MilosMommy: Did you ever hear back from MIL?

My mom? Yeah I saw her today because we had to go pick up my oldest since he stayed the night. She didn't say much except ask a few questions. Didn't seem to show any emotion about it though :shrug:


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry your mom didn't react with excitement. I think I would be heartbroken :cry:. But I'm honesty surprised. My mom has tons of grandkids but always telling me she wants more more more.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Last night when I went to bed and realized she had no intentions of replying to my email, I wanted to cry :( she has acted this say with all my children and I don't get why. Before I ever got pregnant with my oldest, she told me to my face she didn't think I'd be a good mom :nope: my children are her only grandchildren because my sister tried for years without success before divorcing! She loves them but then gets upset when I'm pregnant? :grr: but she'll get over it eventually, just pisses me off she is a negative nancy!
Sorry, ranting. Lol.


----------



## confuzion

Told you that she didn't think you'd be a good mom :shock: :saywhat:. 

I'm really sorry you have to deal with that. She might get over it eventually but that doesn't make that behavior ok. You're a better woman than me. I don't think I'd even speak to my mom if she had that kind of attitude.


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh so today me and OH DTD (sorry tmi)
and ever since i have been having pains in my tailbone whenever i sit down
i read up and it said hormones can cause the ligaments and such down there to loosen sometimes causing tailbone pain in the first tri

but its weird that it would just start immediately after intercourse


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry about your mom's attitude, MilosMommy7. Try to ignore her, if possible.
My mom is quite the opposite. She wants as many grandchildren as possible (she has two so far, my younger brother has a DD who is a year older than my DS). But she caused me a lot of grief constantly bugging me with questions like when is she going to be a grandma... Even before, when I was still single. It didn't bother me then but it sure did when OH and I were unsuccessfully TTC. I didn't know if I was ever going to have children and she was bugging me about it. I told her we had problems when we finally managed to get pregnant and we told her never to ask again. That we would try to have another one but there are no guarantees we would be able to.
I never ask people about their plans for children because there's a high chance they are having problems conceiving, more and more couples are having fertility problems nowadays. And I know how much it hurts if people keep asking you about it, in that case.


----------



## laura109

Girls do you find you have more cm after walking???


----------



## Jbaby90

I had my first scan today and saw our little bean and it's heartbeat  

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/53C0D51F-6250-4418-9A30-21F6EE30D6E4_zpski7llc4p.jpg


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

That's a beautiful scan pic jbaby :)

Bit of a tmi question but has anyone else got a lot and I mean a lot of watery discharge? My knickers are always soaked and I feel like it's leaking out all the time. Have to keep checking if it's AF or not /:


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks! 

Yer I feel "wet" quite often down there and keep checking for blood but there's nothing just watery stuff!?


----------



## laura109

I get more when ive walked somewhere x


----------



## Blondish_keg

Defo got the wet pants scenario, pantiliners are a godsend :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Maisie, I am so sorry for your loss hun :(

Milos, I am sorry your mom is so negative. I bet you are a great mom! <3

Jbaby, congratulations on your scan once again! :)

Also, being wet is a good sign. It means your hormones are working and baby is growing :) 

Afm - I am slowly starting to get more nausea each day and seem so tired all day! I went to bed at 7:30pm last night! I am craving salt & vinigar crisps (which I never eat). Lol 

I went to an obgyn on Monday and he did a scan although I was still in my 3rd week, he then also did a follow-up beta and I never got the results! I phoned this morning to get the results and also get a new prescription for progesterone since he only prescribed for 2 weeks and I need for 6 weeks at least. The receptionist just said I can't talk to him and he will be busy all day. So I then made an appointment at another obgyn who gladly helped me after I explained my situation. Then I asked the doctors office from Monday to send my file over to the new obgyn and they refused. Luckily the new doctors can still get the blood results from the lab. I am actually glad I am moving over now, because if the service is like this how would it be in the long run?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Whew!! Glad I'm not the only one with the wet pants problem lol. Must be a good sign :)

That's very good you changed angelbaby. What horrible service!!


----------



## Katy78

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Bit of a tmi question but has anyone else got a lot and I mean a lot of watery discharge? My knickers are always soaked and I feel like it's leaking out all the time. Have to keep checking if it's AF or not /:

Yup, got that. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## laura109

Jbaby90 said:


> I had my first scan today and saw our little bean and it's heartbeat
> 
> https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/53C0D51F-6250-4418-9A30-21F6EE30D6E4_zpski7llc4p.jpg

How exciting bet your so happy


----------



## laura109

Katy78 said:


> ShamzLovesKai said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a tmi question but has anyone else got a lot and I mean a lot of watery discharge? My knickers are always soaked and I feel like it's leaking out all the time. Have to keep checking if it's AF or not /:
> 
> Yup, got that. It's perfectly normal.Click to expand...

Do you notice more discharge when you walk?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I always have a lot regardless but I feel like I get more when I'm sitting down. Just feels like it's flowing out x


----------



## laura109

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Maisie, I am so sorry for your loss hun :(
> 
> Milos, I am sorry your mom is so negative. I bet you are a great mom! <3
> 
> Jbaby, congratulations on your scan once again! :)
> 
> Also, being wet is a good sign. It means your hormones are working and baby is growing :)
> 
> Afm - I am slowly starting to get more nausea each day and seem so tired all day! I went to bed at 7:30pm last night! I am craving salt & vinigar crisps (which I never eat). Lol
> 
> I went to an obgyn on Monday and he did a scan although I was still in my 3rd week, he then also did a follow-up beta and I never got the results! I phoned this morning to get the results and also get a new prescription for progesterone since he only prescribed for 2 weeks and I need for 6 weeks at least. The receptionist just said I can't talk to him and he will be busy all day. So I then made an appointment at another obgyn who gladly helped me after I explained my situation. Then I asked the doctors office from Monday to send my file over to the new obgyn and they refused. Luckily the new doctors can still get the blood results from the lab. I am actually glad I am moving over now, because if the service is like this how would it be in the long run?


Its annoying because its an exciting scary and important time gor a women. There being difficult!!!

Did u ring up about the cm and itch? 

mine seems to be about same still


----------



## savvysaver

angelbaby, glad you were able to switch doctors and find an obgyn who will help and listen! It amazes me how many doctors and their staff are completely clueless on how to be compassionate and listen to their patients. I have been through my share of horrible obgyns and GI doctors. I am super lucky I had my first appointment with a new RE the day before I got my bfp, the staff is wonderful.

I also feel like I have a bit of discharge sometimes, like I stand up and feel that sensation. Sends me running to make sure it wasn't AF. It isn't every day though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hello everyone :)
I'm Rome, I have 4 year old son from previous relationship, I'm not engaged to wonder man and I just found out 2 days ago we are due feb 18th with my second child, I am over joyed and told all our family members, I pray this pregnancy doesn't end in miscarriage because I know the stranded time to tell is 12 weeks but we just just got over excited.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

With DD I read that discharge is normal since I had loads of it with her. It's apparently caused by hormones making a mucus plug and then some of it comes out because your body can make more than is needed. Some women don't even experience this, so guess we are lucky to know our bodies are working in keeping our babies snug and safe.

I am not too worried about my results because so far I have more symptoms than I did last year and I know I am going to a good doctor on the 23rd. For now I am doing what I can. I am on 200mg progesterone, 81mg ecotrin, extra folic acid and preg-omega plus. I am trying to eat healthy (although I will get some salt & vinigar crisps soon) and avoid this that can harm my pregnancy. Now it's just the waiting game I guess. 

Did some of you get something baby related (apart from hpts lol) already or will you wait? I bough a book on healthy eating during pregnancy, but thinking of buying a onesie as well.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome and congratulations QuintinsMommy :)


----------



## misspriss

Welcome Rome! I wouldn't worry about not waiting until the "standard time". I told everyone about DS really early and everything was fine. I'm planning on not telling so early this time, simply because I want a bit more laid back pregnancy and MIL is a worrier. I'd rather not have her fussing so much. Probably will tell around 8-10 weeks, maybe 12.

I have not bought anything baby related, but I just found out yesterday so....I still have a lot of stuff from when DS was little, although I sold a lot of the clothes. We still have most the toys in storage or DS is still playing with them, so....


----------



## Feronia

Hi, I'm expecting my second February 18!
I had low progesterone 2 days ago (about 7 ng/ml), but I'm getting retested today to see if it raises and to see whether my HCG doubles. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Katy78

laura109 said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShamzLovesKai said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a tmi question but has anyone else got a lot and I mean a lot of watery discharge? My knickers are always soaked and I feel like it's leaking out all the time. Have to keep checking if it's AF or not /:
> 
> Yup, got that. It's perfectly normal.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you notice more discharge when you walk?Click to expand...

Yes, sometimes. I think that's because you're moving and there is a better chance for the CM to flow out. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## swanxxsong

Megamegan: I understand completely. I have felt that way with all of my pregnancies. The waiting game, especially this early, is just so frustrating! My first scan is in July - basically their reassurance scan that things are okay and if that goes well, my first appointment is the 9th. Getting there will be tedious! :rofl: I still talk to the ladies from my birth group with my daughter -- BNB is a great way to make connections through, and beyond, pregnancy. :) I love this website!

Savvy: I feel like a pain since I keep calling mine too about various things. :brat: I just keep remembering stuff I had meant to ask. I finally think I have no reason to call them today. I hope, anyway!

:rofl: GDef. I remember celebrating those milestones with my daughter! So far I haven't had constipation yet but I am sure it's coming.

Milosmommy: I'm so sorry about your mom. :( :hugs: That has to be so frustrating and heartbreaking for you. 

JBaby: congrats and great scan pic! such brilliant news! :)

I've been pretty 'watery' down there too, but I assumed it was mostly in part to my progesterone. However who knows. My hormones are craaaaay right now. :rofl:

Angelbaby that's awful! I'm glad you found a new OB though. Nothing sucks more than terrible prenatal care with someone you feel you cannot rely on when you need them most!

Congrats and welcome, Rome! :dance:

Welcome Feronia! You're in quite similar company, there's a handful of us here with progesterone issues. :hugs: Hope all goes well today! 

Today we tour the birthing center so I can get properly enrolled. I am hoping it goes well since I don't want to start from scratch in searching for a place to deliver! It's from 7-9 tonight so of course my day will go so sloooooowly. xD


----------



## DoubleLines

MilosMommy7: I'm so sorry to hear you have to deal with that. What a blessing to have kids and grandkids, it's so sad to think of someone reacting that way and saying something like that to you. :nope:

Jbaby90: beautiful scan! So exciting :)

ShamzLovesKai: I get that too after walking around/running around/exercising or cleaning. I think the physical activity might cause more. Mine is very watery and a tiny bit lotion, but yesterday when I felt it after cleaning I ran to the bathroom to check because I fear it was AF. Not thankfully! 

Angelbaby_01: I recently switched doctors too, and I AM SO GLAD I DID. My old doctor always made me feel like it was a privelage to get 5 minutes with her and would rush me out. Now my new doctor (who brings a midwife in too) is just so patient, kind, and helpful! The whole office itself is so well run. It'll make such a huge difference for you!

misspriss: congrats!! I have the same (expected) due date! :)


----------



## confuzion

gdef - definitely constipated over here! I'm usually so nice and regular too :nope:, I don't like it!

I'm also watery down there. I am in every pregnancy :wacko:.

Congrats and welcome Rome and Feronia!


----------



## laura109

confuzion said:


> gdef - definitely constipated over here! I'm usually so nice and regular too :nope:, I don't like it!
> 
> I'm also watery down there. I am in every pregnancy :wacko:.
> 
> Congrats and welcome Rome and Feronia!


Im watery too sometimes lotiony.

are you really hungry? I am every hour i want more food and i feel sickly if i dont eat. Im trying not too over do it! Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Have any of you ladies taken a CB Digi? I went to go and get one but panicked because I'm scared I'll see not pregnant. I've got 3 beautiful BFP's but just scared taking that test will end it all if it didn't show pregnant /:


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Have any of you ladies taken a CB Digi? I went to go and get one but panicked because I'm scared I'll see not pregnant. I've got 3 beautiful BFP's but just scared taking that test will end it all if it didn't show pregnant /:

Lol i am the same i have banned myself from testing now.

If something goes wrong im sure we will know so im gunna try and relax now. 

X


----------



## Megamegan

I am also scared to take a CB digi. I have one waiting for when my test line is pretty much the same as control... I'm waiting til next week to take my last FRER's... I just want to see the line get darker and then I'll be happy. I'm finding it so hard to believe that there's a baby in there when we can't feel or see it yet. It's so surreal.


----------



## laura109

Megamegan said:


> I am also scared to take a CB digi. I have one waiting for when my test line is pretty much the same as control... I'm waiting til next week to take my last FRER's... I just want to see the line get darker and then I'll be happy. I'm finding it so hard to believe that there's a baby in there when we can't feel or see it yet. It's so surreal.

I dont know when ill actually believe it. I know but like u say theres nothing to see or feel so its hard. We will all believe it this time next year when our babies are 4 months lol xx


----------



## Megamegan

True, lol. No denying the crying poop machine at that point lol :) I'm so mad that I can't even hear the heartbeat til my 10-12 week scan. I don't understand. I am searching for a place to go to hear the heartbeat sooner but can't find anything. All the elective u/s places are only for late in pregnancy when people want the 3D/4D scans. I also live near NYC so you'd think someone would offer it....


----------



## misspriss

I haven't taken a digi, but not because I'm scared to. With DS, I got a BFP on a digi with a faint line on a FRER.

Faint BFP from DS1 on Saturday

Very light BFP on FRER and BFP on CB digi Sunday AM (with a pic of progression of VERY faint FRERs)

So I'm not worried. I have 1 FRER left, and I am thinking of going and buying an UP&UP (Target brand) Digi (they are just like CB only with white cap & cheaper).


----------



## Camichelle

Hi ladies just wanted to stop in and check on you all. Glad to see you've got a lot more February hearts!!! I noticed I'm still listed as due 2/10 but sadly mine ended as a chemical pregnancy last week. Wishing you all healthy pregnancies. I'm in the process of trying to decide whether or not to wait a cycle or TTC again right away....


----------



## Megamegan

Camichelle I'm so so sorry for your loss. I hear you can be more fertile after a chemical or m/c, but it's a personal decision on when to try again as you'll need to heal from the loss in your own time <3 Best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## laura109

Camichelle said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to stop in and check on you all. Glad to see you've got a lot more February hearts!!! I noticed I'm still listed as due 2/10 but sadly mine ended as a chemical pregnancy last week. Wishing you all healthy pregnancies. I'm in the process of trying to decide whether or not to wait a cycle or TTC again right away....

Im soooo sorry i had one last year they are so disapointing and sad. Whenever you feel ready you should try again if u want a chat i know what its like xx


----------



## laura109

Megamegan said:


> True, lol. No denying the crying poop machine at that point lol :) I'm so mad that I can't even hear the heartbeat til my 10-12 week scan. I don't understand. I am searching for a place to go to hear the heartbeat sooner but can't find anything. All the elective u/s places are only for late in pregnancy when people want the 3D/4D scans. I also live near NYC so you'd think someone would offer it....

The uk is the same till 12 weeks we have to wait i think. Its a long wait when all you want to know is your baba is healthy. I have another 7.5 weeks to go till im 12 weeks. Going to drag. Mind you im waiting for ms to kick in.

I keep going on baby websites... i dunno if its too early but just looking cheers me up


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I agree with you Laura. I've had a couple cheeky looks but don't want to jinx anything by looking to much and seeing what I want lol. Sounds so crazy!!

I'm gutted I can't see the baby until 12 weeks. I'm the same with 7.5 week wait. Boo!!!

I'm going to get a digi tomorrow I think and see what happens. God forbid, if anything is to happen I would rather know sooner rather than later so fx for me :)


----------



## laura109

Ive seen a pram id like for a girl so ive been abit too naughty haha. But if it makes us happy why not. We have got 8 months thats all lol.

the mc thing is still scary at the mo but if we are not bleeding or cramping we are still pregnant. Theres a 90% chance these babas will stick around which is alot higher than 10%.

I also read most mc happen before implantation and these mc figures cone from pregnancys detected at the earliest stage possible.

Google scares me. Ive looked into too much lol xx


----------



## Feronia

Sorry for your loss, Camichelle.

I'm having some cramping and brown spotting, so I fear for the worst (even though I know brown spotting is old blood). I've had two miscarriages in the past, but both of those began with bright red blood and all of a sudden, so hopefully this is different. I'll get my HCG and progesterone tests back in a few hours -- we'll see!


----------



## imphope

Ok please calm me down..... I just saw the first bit of light brown mixed with cm when I wiped. I've had nothing up to this point and I'm 6w5d today. I'm trying not to panic. I had a chemical in February and it started with brown spotting too. So scared. My first u/s and appointment is in 5 days. I hope I make it til then. I have almost no symptoms and I'm scared this means it's not going to go well. What do I do?


----------



## Feronia

imphope said:


> Ok please calm me down..... I just saw the first bit of light brown mixed with cm when I wiped. I've had nothing up to this point and I'm 6w5d today. I'm trying not to panic. I had a chemical in February and it started with brown spotting too. So scared. My first u/s and appointment is in 5 days. I hope I make it til then. I have almost no symptoms and I'm scared this means it's not going to go well. What do I do?

Rest, drink lots of water, and call your doctor or midwife if you get any red blood or cramping. I am in the same situation as you, but from everything I've read and experienced, brown blood is harmless in most cases (it's old blood). It can be caused for a variety of reasons, but try not to worry unless you start cramping or get some red blood. 

I actually just noticed a very small streak of red blood, so I'm trying not to lose hope. I know that red blood can be okay, too, and that some people bleed through pregnancy and everything is fine.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry that some of you ladies are experiencing spotting, but hope this will pass soon and that everyone will carry their rainbows to term.


----------



## Feronia

One third of women have spotting or light bleeding in early pregnancy and everything turns out fine, so I am trying not to worry.


----------



## Anana

Hi Everyone! I'm hoping I can join your group. I just found out I'm pregnant with baby number two, due February 19th. My son was also born mid February (he's 16 months) which means my kids may share a birthday -yikes! 

Wishing everyone a happy healthy pregnancy! I'm sure February will be here before we know it.


----------



## laura109

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a3081/vaginal-spotting-or-bleeding-in-pregnancy?ModPagespeed=noscript


----------



## laura109

Info on spotting xx


----------



## luminescent

whew, so many pages to read through. congrats and welcome to the new ladies.

the night before last the weirdest thing happened. I didn't feel well in the middle of the night, like nausea/severe stomach pain (not uterus). thought I was gonna throw up/have diarrhea, sorry for tmi. headed to the bathroom and immediately felt like I was gonna pass out. I couldn't sit on the toilet without putting my head between my legs because everything was getting black, it was awful. had to lay on the floor and get up quick when my stomach hurt again (to poo), then back to the floor. drank tons of water and then felt fine in the morning, save for the normal nausea. 
it passed too quickly for the flu.. I think maybe just dehydration. I've only passed out once before in my life, and it was due to dehydration at a high altitude. (aka, I passed out in a restaurant on vacation in the mountains of lake tahoe. soo embarrassing.)

also, last night I had a bit of spotting too. when I wiped, there was some red blood in ewcm. so I feel for all you ladies that are having spotting as well.. it scared me but no cramps and haven't had any more since then, so I'm hoping it's normal.

pregnancy is just one big mix of worrying and mystery health issues/body fluids lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for your loss cam! 

Welcome New ladies. 

Sorry I'm not posting much, I'm a bit nervous and also feel like nothing is going on, no symptoms no appointments etc. 

Ds and I are going to the coast for a 3 night trip to meet up with the in laws who have been there for 2 weeks doing a charity walk. 
I've been preparing since last night it was a bit last minute, been busy today and a bit crampy :-( 

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I've spotted every time I've had a BM. Tiny red blood spots. My dr said it's nothing to worry about as long as it's not heavy and there are no cramps x


----------



## EMYJC

Hi. Please can I join. I got my first BFP last Sunday after 7months TTC. I was only about CD45 before I got a positive but had loads of symptoms. Going off LMP my due date would be 1st feb. But I know I ovulated late so I'm reckoning I'll be more 4th-6th feb.Due to see the midwife on 24th June. I have a son who is 4. I am really anxious at the moment and praying this little one sticks. Symptoms wise are totally different to last time. No sickness so far, craving salads, fruits and vegetables, tiny bit tired but very ratty!!


----------



## ttc126

I'm so sorry Cam :(

Hi to all new bfps :)

Ladies worried about spotting....
With my ds i spotted brown on and off during weeks 8-10ish. I was so worried. It remained light but enough to see even on my panties! The dr could never explain it but later on i asked a high risk dr. It can sometimes be due to the placenta taking over (though here we're early for that). It can also be due to implantation. Lots of women believe that implantation is a one time event, but several drs have told me the embryo continues to snuggle in and can continue to bug tiny blood vessels. Later on, at my 20 weeks scan, they found i had several placental lakes, basically pools of blood in the placenta. It can cause first trimester spotting. It's very common, and they normally will cause no complications. Sometimes, spotting is unexplained, but most of the time, it's not a bad sign. Try toput your feet up, rest today and drink lots of water :)


----------



## British Mummy

I know how you feel raspberry K, I feel the same, my symptoms aren't much and i'm clinging onto any boob twinges, although i'm not very far along. Had a difficult day. I'm a teacher and when I miscarried last time it started happening on a Thursday in period 4. I felt dizzy, got a colleague to cover while I rushed to the toilet just to have a wee and obviously I was bleeding. No one knew at work so I just carried on teaching until the end of the day by which point I had lots of stomach pains. So today its Thursday and I have the same timetable, same classes and keep feeling really wet and going to check in the loo. Its a good day really because I haven't started bleeding, everything seems fine, its only my waning symptoms but i'm not that far along anyway. I need to stop complaining you're all so lovely and reassuring. Still too scared to do my ticker though! I've never been superstitious but suddenly I keep thinking i'm going to jinx it!
Hope everyone gets lovely pictures and heartbeats on their scans be it a week or 8 Weeks away! :) x x


----------



## MilosMommy7

Katy- I've been in a similar boat with constantly being asked about more. While we wee pregnant with my youngest (and for a while after he was born) everyone kept asking if we wanted to have more. I hated being asked because I didn't know the answer! I never knew how to respond to the constant questions. I never ask anyone except for the few I consider my best friends, and likely I'm asking or talking about it because they don't mind talking to me about it. I've figured out that family never know when they're crossing a line :nope:

Jbaby- wonderful scan! :baby:

Shamz- still a lot of cm over here too recently. Lots of panty liners! Lol.

Angel- sounds like it's a good thing you switched doctors!
With already having 3 kids (2boy 1girl) im not sure we'll buy much of anything aside from a car seat. Knowing me I'll get some new clothes down the road.

Welcome QuintinsMommy, EMYJC, and Anana :wave: 

Called my OB today and my first appointment is June 27th. Crossing my fingers I'll get a scan!


----------



## Katy78

Cam, I'm sorry for your loss.

I'm sorry so many of you are spotting. I know how you feel. Try to remain positive, there's nothing else you can do. Hopefully your babies are just fine, snuggling in.

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies.

I POAS again today and the line was stronger. So I'm feeling optimistic for now.


----------



## Megamegan

Hi ladies! I haven't spotted yet but hoping I can remain calm if I do. Anyway I am having the "wet" feeling down there for sure, it's reassuring except I keep imagining AF will be here any minute! Can't wait to pass my AF due date (Sunday). My sister said she had the same thing too so that's good. 

I also got a positive CB digital today, so that was freakin awesome!! Lol.


----------



## readynwilling

i got my 3+ on a cb diji yesterday afternoon :) My FIL made eggs tonight and i wanted to puke :sick:


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
me and OH went to see my friend who just had her baby via C section a couple of weeks ago
and gave her some presents because we cant make it to her baby shower on saturday due to a change in OH work schedule and he has to work that day
he was about 6 weeks premature
he spent only 1 week in the neonatal ICU
his expected due date isnt for another two weeks
we held him so much especially OH, he was in love
we want our baby now! made us that much more impatient
but was really fun and he is soooo cute

my first appointment is a week from today :dance:


----------



## luminescent

just went to use bathroom and found I had some dark red bleeding. I was cooking dinner so didn't notice any "wet" feeling. I can't recall any cramping today either but.. this doesn't seem like a good sign. :nope: I'll keep an eye on it and go in to a hospital or ob if it gets any worse. I don't like feeling like I did something wrong :/


----------



## confuzion

I had spotting too and it has now stopped. Seems it's happening to a lot of us.

Hope it works out ok for you luminescent :hugs:. No cramping is a good sign.

Welcome new ladies emy, and anana!


----------



## Megamegan

FX it's nothing to worry about Luminescent. I hope your mind is put at ease soon. Keep us posted <3


----------



## babyfeva

Sorry for all the spotting ladies, I hope it's nothing. Sending positive thoughts.

Jbaby-beautiful scan!

Angelbaby-sorry to hear about your doctors office but glad you switched and hope it works for the better.

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Cam -sorry to hear about your loss. Hugs.

AFM- My progesterone level is 13.6 which they say is "safe" but put me on progesterone pills. Took first one tonight, kind of feeling sleepy. (side effect) Plus they're going to have me come in for a scan on Monday so yay I don't have to wait until June 25! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## confuzion

FX for you babyfeva!! Looking forward to your hopefully happy update :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

how has everyone been feeling lately?
any new symptoms?
thoughts? worries?


----------



## ZombieKitten

MilosMommy7 said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> MilosMommy: Did you ever hear back from MIL?
> 
> My mom? Yeah I saw her today because we had to go pick up my oldest since he stayed the night. She didn't say much except ask a few questions. Didn't seem to show any emotion about it though :shrug:Click to expand...

Ohhh sorry, I mean't you're mom. For some reason I thought you said your MIL :dohh:


----------



## EMYJC

Hope everyone having spotting gets a good out come. I had some brown spotting last week so know how you feel.

Woken up today feeling rough! headache and nausea, also super bloated!


----------



## laura109

I woke up in the night with a horrible pain lasting ten mins. Just above my pubicbone and around my bladder. I dint know if thats a bad sign for me too now.

not feeling good about things today


----------



## Katy78

Could it be your digestive system acting up? I hear that can be very painful.


----------



## laura109

I dont know :-( i feel where it was this morning. With a mc do you spot first?


----------



## laurac1988

Hun if the pain has gone away now, try to stop worrying. It was probably nothing, or maybe your uterus having a bit of a stretch. The important thing is that is is no longer present


----------



## laura109

Thank you yeah its gone.just sort of can feel where it was. Xx


----------



## Gdef

I've noticed that my cramps are worse if I have to pee really bad. Probably just my full bladder pressing on my stretching uterus. Lol


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I took the Clearblue Digi and got Pregnant - 3+

I'm soo happy right now. Didn't think it would say pregnant let alone 3+ 

No more testing now lol. I've got the answers I need :) x


----------



## laura109

it did not go for another five mins after i was moving my legs around then it went. I swear your not meant to be like this at 4.5 weeks lol thanks girls i dont know what id do without you lot xx


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I took the Clearblue Digi and got Pregnant - 3+
> 
> I'm soo happy right now. Didn't think it would say pregnant let alone 3+
> 
> No more testing now lol. I've got the answers I need :) x

yay it must be nice to see the word  xx


----------



## Shakeitout

Hello folks. I'm 5 +2 now. Looking forward to reaching the 6 week milestone. Only real symptom that im noticing at the moment is the need to pee through the night, it's not happening during the day though! 

What are anyone else's main symptoms at the mo?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

It is nice :)

Just wondering though I'm 4+3 but the test said 3+ does that mean I'm further along or the indication is just a bit off?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey shakeitout.

Congrats and welcome :)

My main symptoms are slightly sore boobs, lower back ache, nausea, fatigue and insomnia x


----------



## Katy78

Stop obsessing, Shamz! :winkwink:
Your levels are high enough, that's all that matters.

My symptoms are sensitive breasts, some nausea, tiredness, mild cramps.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Lol I know I need to just relax now. I'm very happy with the results and means my levels have been rising really well since my first BFP on Monday. Just so hard to stop!! Lol. Ahhh!! TTC was stressful enough and now I don't know which one is worse to be honest lol x


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Lol I know I need to just relax now. I'm very happy with the results and means my levels have been rising really well since my first BFP on Monday. Just so hard to stop!! Lol. Ahhh!! TTC was stressful enough and now I don't know which one is worse to be honest lol x

The digi tests will work based on your hcg levels and ob they dont take it from the lmp. So it will be abit out because it wont know how long your cycles are. Dont worry too much about test lines my varied alot.

ive used about 20 strips and 2frer.

no more testing for me. Lol xx


----------



## laura109

Shakeitout said:


> Hello folks. I'm 5 +2 now. Looking forward to reaching the 6 week milestone. Only real symptom that im noticing at the moment is the need to pee through the night, it's not happening during the day though!
> 
> What are anyone else's main symptoms at the mo?

Hi congrats. Ive been sickly hungry last couple of days.

got more cm at times. 

Had cramps to start with but theyve gone.

i got a pain and pressure above pubic bone last night which scared ne for ten mins then went lol.

my nipples are only tender if i touch them.

feeling abit off today after a bad sleep but doubt thats pregnancy related. Do feel abit emotional though xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah I agree. No more testing. Just going to enjoy this pregnancy :)

I've been getting dull pains in my lower back but only when I lay down or sit down. I'm fine when I'm standing. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Yeah I agree. No more testing. Just going to enjoy this pregnancy :)
> 
> I've been getting dull pains in my lower back but only when I lay down or sit down. I'm fine when I'm standing. Anyone else getting this?

My back ached on tuesday after babysitting my friends little one.

i just had the pain i experienced last night aswel which so far has been the scariest. I feel rough today. I do feel quite down aswel xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Ah I hope you feel better soon Laura. As long as you haven't got the pains now and you're not bleeding you should be fine. Try not to worry Hun xx


----------



## laurac1988

Just try and keep calm Laura. As long as you're not cramping constantly and there's no bleeding, you're fine.

Why is first tri so scary?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been asking the same question Laurac. 

Wish we could get to the 12 week scan now!! Lol


----------



## laura109

Thanks laura i feel ok now had nothing else 

It is scary indeed. Suppose thats the joy of finding out at the earliest point.... we have longer to waot :-(


----------



## laurac1988

Second tri will be here before we know it I'm sure!
We've booked a private scan for July 5th, which will be about 9 weeks. It will be eight years to the day that Amy and I first met so fingers crossed squishy is nice and healthy in there!
Just couldn't wait until twelve weeks!


----------



## laura109

Awww how exciting nearly a month less to wait so that will come around quick. Well me and my oh had our 2 year aniversary on the 2nd and i think that will be when this little one implanted. 

Yeah the 2nd tri is meant to be the best one. I cant wait to have a bump so people can see im pregnant lol.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Haha, me too Laura :)

Love having a bump!!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm looking forward to second tri too


----------



## Megamegan

I also can't wait for a bump :)

I finally convinced my OB nurse to let me get an early scan. So we will see our baby's heartbeat around 7-8 weeks, and then another scan around 12 weeks. I feel so relieved. 

Having a little lower back pain today and out of breath really easily. I have 2 more days to go before I pass my AF due date :)


----------



## misspriss

Shakeitout said:


> Hello folks. I'm 5 +2 now. Looking forward to reaching the 6 week milestone. Only real symptom that im noticing at the moment is the need to pee through the night, it's not happening during the day though!
> 
> What are anyone else's main symptoms at the mo?

I am hungry a lot. I'm still breastfeeding DS1 pretty heavily though, so I CAN'T skimp on food or water or my milk might dry up. 

I usually pee once during the night, but I sometimes did that when NOT pregnant, simply because when DS1 stirs at night and nurses for a while, it wakes me up, and I think about peeing...

I did notice my boobs were ever so slightly sore yesterday, but only slightly.

Some insomnia, and waking up early/not going back to sleep. I usually get up around 6:15-6:30. Not last night but the two nights before that, I got up at 5:45 without an alarm. Last night/this morning, it was 5:00! I have trouble going back to sleep after, which I used to not have a problem with at all.

I've been somewhat emotional the past two days as well.


----------



## misspriss

I took a CB digi, it was Pregnant 1-2 :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! 

Welcome ShakeItOut and anyone else who may have joined us since I peeked in yesterday. :) Congrats! :dance:

My symptoms are very few right now, but the few I have could potentially also be from the supplement for progesterone -- like my being tired all the time and bloating. My breasts hurt but I had that before the supplement so I think that's actually pregnant-related. I get heartburn a lot already, which I also did with my daughter. Occasionally I get a panging or cramp down there as things begin to stretch. 

The tour of the birth center was great and I look forward to changing over with them. I plan to do the transition after my ultrasound though, just so I can have some answers before moving over to TBC completely. Hubby was very pleased with the center also, which is a bigger relief. I had the feeling I would love it but was concerned he might be skeptical, however he also was thrilled. He's looking forward to playing a bigger role in my delivery this time and though we had originally discussed utilizing a doula, he's going to take an additional class or two at the center to serve as my 'doula' instead. :)


----------



## ttc126

Congrats shakeitout! 

Miss priss, congrats on the digi! So happy for you! 

Today I'm so so morning sick. I'm not worrying anymore mainly because I'm so sick! Lol!!!! Don't wish this on yourself friends! I seriously can't function at first in the morning :( If this keeps up, i may ask my ob about medicine. I was finally prescribed some at 13 weeks with ds but i never filled it because i thought it would end soon. This time, maybe i can get something at my appointment. It's just hard because i still have to take care of my 9mo... luckily dh has been a tremendous help. So grateful!


----------



## misspriss

Ugh took my prenatal with breakfast and now feeling a little queasy, I think its the pill...


----------



## ttc126

Swan, so glad your tour went well and you guys liked everything!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats on your digi misspriss :) It's amazing to see isn't it x

Omg! The sleeping is horrible. The past few days I had been waking up at 4 am. Last night it was 3 and I couldn't get back to sleep until about 5.30 and of course LO got up at 6. It's making me soooo tired!!!


----------



## Feronia

Hi everyone!
Well, my HCG tripled in 48 hours, but my progesterone only went from 7.2 to 8.2 ng/ml. At least it went up? It's now wait and see!
I don't have any symptoms, but I am only a little over 4 weeks.

Misspriss, I'm still breastfeeding DD as well -- my milk supply is already so much lower! :( At least if my milk dries up, colostrum will come in around 20 weeks and last until birth. I do look forward to tandem nursing!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks everyone, I was pretty happy to see the digi, although I was hoping for 2-3 weeks...but I am taking the second one in 3 days I hope it goes up to 2-3 by then!

Feronia, if you haven't seen it, there is a breastfeeding while pregnant/tandem nursing sticky in the breastfeeding section. My supply has had a slight dip, although I don't think DS has noticed. I still pump at work, I was getting 9oz per day, now I am getting 7.5-7.75, but then I got 9 again yesterday. I'm super hungry, and I've been drinking tons of water, I heard over in the BF thread that it helps. DS is still heavily dependent on breastfeeding, he gets 50% or more of his nutrition from breastmilk, but he can eat solids and he is old enough now for other milks. If it starts to dwindle, I'll have plenty of freezer stash to cover the void between dwindling supply and new milk!


----------



## imphope

Thanks for the encouraging words yesterday about the spotting. I had some mid day and early afternoon yesterday then no more that night. I went home and laid down and drank lots of water. I had a teeny tiny bit this morning and so far no more. I'm praying it is finished. I didn't call the doctor because I am hoping I can make it to Tuesday when I have my first scan and appt. I really hope this is just a sign that my little one is snuggling in. I still have the same on and off Ver mild cramping and tugging on the right side but I have had this since day one. It just feels so 'active' in my abdomen all the time. Bubbly, gurgling, gassy. Yay. I will keep praying and trying to remain relaxed.


----------



## laura109

imphope said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words yesterday about the spotting. I had some mid day and early afternoon yesterday then no more that night. I went home and laid down and drank lots of water. I had a teeny tiny bit this morning and so far no more. I'm praying it is finished. I didn't call the doctor because I am hoping I can make it to Tuesday when I have my first scan and appt. I really hope this is just a sign that my little one is snuggling in. I still have the same on and off Ver mild cramping and tugging on the right side but I have had this since day one. It just feels so 'active' in my abdomen all the time. Bubbly, gurgling, gassy. Yay. I will keep praying and trying to remain relaxed.

Thats a good sign. If 1/3 of girls have bleeding and its normal then its a good chance that your one of them. I guess thats 30 out of 90 women!

Im quite crampy today to the right. I think my uterus is having a good stretch. 

You spend months wanting this then you keep getting to little hurdles. We should be enjoying the news not being scared of mc everyday. I wish my bf could do it for me lol xx


----------



## luminescent

shakeitout, I'm definitely up to pee more too. at least once, and that's weird for me because I can usually make it through the night. if I don't get up during the night, i have to RUN to the bathroom in the morning. OH laughed at me cause I barged in while he was taking a shower this morning. I heard the running water.. oh man.

imphope- sounds like you're taking it easy and doing all you can do. I'm hoping for the best for you!

an update from yesterday- the bleeding is totally gone, just as quickly as it started. tmi, but it was quite a fair amount of DARK blood, went on my legs even, cause I didn't notice it (had a dress on), and that's why it scared me, it wasn't just a spot! after I got it cleaned up there was a tiiiny bit of brown blood that came and now nothing. no cramping either.
what would cause a "gush" like that? sounds gross, but that's how I can think of to describe it best. :shrug:

I'm hoping to get a scan at 8weeks at a little clinic near my home.


----------



## savvysaver

I agree that I have been so exhausted, I go to bed early and then wake up at 4am and just can't get comfortable. By 8am I am completely exhausted and just want to sleep all day. 

I was so hungry last week but now I basically have to force myself to eat. I feel so full quickly. I don't know if that is related to being pregnant or stopping my stomach meds. 

A little light cramping down low today. I thought about calling for another blood lab but I decided against it for now. I got a 3+ on the digi yesterday so that makes me feel positive. Why am I addicted to these tests, of course I ordered another pack of frers on Wednesday and they were just delivered now...debating on using one or just throwing them away. :blush:


----------



## luminescent

savvy- if you bought them you might as well use 'em! haha. hope you're not worrying though, a 3+ is the best you can ask for :)

we had a box of clearblue digis with one left, I used it at 5 weeks and got my 2-3 on the indicator. so that was the only test I took. I'm too cheap to buy more which is amazing, cause it's so tempting. if anything I'll go to the dollar store, but my nausea has been a pretty good indicator that I'm still pregnant lol.


----------



## laurac1988

The nausea seems to be really setting in with me, but oddly I tend to get it in the evening.

I just put dinner in and then the nausea hit me. Maybe I need to eat my evening meal a bit earlier


----------



## MilosMommy7

shakeitout- :wave: for now my symptoms come and go but persist of fatigue, insomnia, dull cramps, tingly boobs, irritiability, occasional increased CM, back ache, bloating. they all vary from day to day though :thumbup:

megamegan- glad you convinced them of an early scan!

swan- good to hear you had a successful tour :) i am going to stay with my OB during first tri since he knows my history with hyperemesis. then second tri i am going to look into switching to a midwife practice. i had a doula with my youngest but we probably wont have money to hire one this time. hoping using a midwife practice will help with them being more open to a more natural pregnancy and birth :thumbup: 

imphope- great news with the spotting letting up :hugs: 

nothing really going on over here. had a little bit of hearburn last night when i went to bed but it was gone by morning. might talk OH into letting me get a digi but he will probably say we dont need to buy it :blush:


----------



## savvysaver

luminescent, I put the frers in my amazon cart last week but never bought them. I went to order some chalkboard supplies and figured I would get them since they were already in my cart! Amazon is dangerous, there is no way I would have gone to the store to buy them but shopping online makes it too easy to make impulse purchases!

Anyone going to take weekly belly pictures? I have been seeing a lot of cute chalkboard ideas on pinterest, so I have to practice some cute writing now!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm definitely going to take bump pics. What week are you starting from? I'm thinking about 12 weeks x


----------



## misspriss

I'm starting tomorrow morning at 4 weeks, I have to have a "before" shot!

As with my last pregnancy, my weeks start on Saturday, perfect time for photo taking!

Oh I wanted to add to symptoms:

Hot flashes. I am usually complaining about being cold at the office, I swear I'm going to give it away because I am now so hot all of a sudden a lot of times. I don't remember getting these much with DS.


----------



## swanxxsong

Milosmommy: that's a smart plan! I am looking forward to natural delivery. I know I can do it! :) I had a friend recommend a doula who is in training, had great recs and would be free... But hubby really wants to do it himself and not have a third party involved. Besides obviously nurse and midwife LOL! And I am fine w that. I just didn't want him to feel like he will have a third job learning to help me cope. He did a great job with A but hospital setting was a bit different. :) 

I did weekly fruit pics with my daughter. Bought the fruit each week which got a little crazy LOL. Not sure what we will do this time. I want a different idea than that. Maybe involve my daughter somehow. Haha. We will see!


----------



## Katy78

laurac1988 said:


> The nausea seems to be really setting in with me, but oddly I tend to get it in the evening.
> 
> I just put dinner in and then the nausea hit me. Maybe I need to eat my evening meal a bit earlier

I had evening nausea/throwing up in my first pregnancy. MS doesn't have to be only in the morning... This time I'm nauseous randomly throughout the day but it's still early days.
I'll be taking a bump photo every 4 weeks. I already took one at 4 weeks. With my DS, I had a really tiny bump. But they say it can be a lot bigger in the next pregnancy.


----------



## Katy78

laurac1988 said:


> The nausea seems to be really setting in with me, but oddly I tend to get it in the evening.
> 
> I just put dinner in and then the nausea hit me. Maybe I need to eat my evening meal a bit earlier

I had evening nausea/throwing up in my first pregnancy. MS doesn't have to be only in the morning... This time I'm nauseous randomly throughout the day but it's still early days.
I'll be taking a bump photo every 4 weeks. I already took one at 4 weeks. With my DS, I had a really tiny bump. But they say it can be a lot bigger in the next pregnancy.


----------



## savvysaver

I am starting the bump pictures on Monday at 6 weeks. I wanted to start this week but I didn't because I hadn't ordered the chalkboard markers and paint. We did take pictures last week on our anniversary with our + tests. Also took one of me sitting holding the + test, saw on pinterest a girl took one with the test, then with her bump and then holding the baby. I might be trying to re-create way too many pinterest ideas!

misspriss, awesome 4 weeks is great to start bump pictures! I have been warmer than usual too, guess that is because my oven is on and baking! :)

swan, I love the fruit idea! Too many good ideas out there!


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh last night i had nightmare that i miscarried
i hope this doesnt mean anything
sometimes i believe your dreams help to prepare you for what is to come in the future
there was blood everywhere so much blood
it was horrible
:(


----------



## misspriss

My dreams are so crazy, there is no way they'd be to prepare me for the future, so I don't believe that!

I don't regularly remember my dreams, but the last one involved a flying saucer (or part of a rocket?) crashing on near my parents house, shooting out a gigantic fireball that caught the house on fire with my younger sister in it.


----------



## British Mummy

Omg I feel like I have insane baby brain! Does anyone else have this. Only watery cm as other symptom. is it way took early for baby brain? Am I just forgetful and inefficient? anyone else? :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yesterday i went to the dentist to get impressions of my teeth made and afterward they handed me a mirror and a little plastic cup so i could wash out my mouth and wipe anything off of my face well i turned the water on and went to go stick the cup under the running water so i could rinse my mouth out and stuck the mirror under instead. i was looking down at the water and everything. i have no idea why did that so weird and silly of me. i have pregnancy brain like none other


----------



## Gdef

We have a frontload washing machine and I keep pouring the fabric softener in the detergent compartment. Every. Single. Time! I have also used my body wash as shampoo several times. Baby brain is definitely taking over right now! Lol


----------



## laurac1988

I seem to be losing the ability to speak! The other day I tried to say "bed bath and beyond" and it came out "big bad Beth and beyond"...


----------



## laura109

Lol i keep forgetting what im doing. Its cause my mind is only on one thing.

going to watch magic mike and focus on channing tatum for abit lol xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

swanxxsong said:


> Milosmommy: that's a smart plan! I am looking forward to natural delivery. I know I can do it! :) I had a friend recommend a doula who is in training, had great recs and would be free... But hubby really wants to do it himself and not have a third party involved. Besides obviously nurse and midwife LOL! And I am fine w that. I just didn't want him to feel like he will have a third job learning to help me cope. He did a great job with A but hospital setting was a bit different. :)
> 
> I did weekly fruit pics with my daughter. Bought the fruit each week which got a little crazy LOL. Not sure what we will do this time. I want a different idea than that. Maybe involve my daughter somehow. Haha. We will see!

When I was pregnant with L, I had A wear a shirt that say "My little brother or sister is this big" and was holding the fruit... but I started slacking and eventually I just got too lazy lol


----------



## MrsPoodle

Goodness me you ladies chatter! :) Welcome all the new joiners, congratulations on your bfps. 

I'm feeling sick now, mostly in the morning after breakfast, then again in the evenings before bed. I'm tired and moody as well. Poor hubby! 

I put some food peelings in the biscuit tin instead of the compost bin earlier... Ooops...


----------



## Megamegan

You girls just made me LOL. I have no one in real life to share this experience with who is going through it at the same time....it's so nice to go through each step with you ladies :)

My biggest symptom at the moment is constant hunger. I'm trying to listen to my body because I hear some women lose appetite soon after the constant hunger stage. I've been really into salty foods. 

I thought it was time to take another FRER and I'm glad I did. Here's my progression from 10 dpo to 12 dpo (today). Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## savvysaver

Wow Megamegan, great progression!


----------



## Megamegan

Sooo... cramping after BD in early pregnancy, normal right? I got up and walked around after and was like, nope, gotta lay back down. It's fine now that I'm laying down. Do you guys get this too?


----------



## bridgetboo62

im sooooo tired today
i took a nap yesterday just fine then had insomnia and took me another to fall asleep at night even though i was dead tired
so i ended up getting a ton of sleep yesterday
but today i can barely keep my eyes open and im not sitting either i have been up all day running errands with my sister, home depot ect.

this has been happening to me a lot lately
tired during the day, can barely stay awake, napping fine but then insomnia at night whether i nap or not. weird


----------



## MilosMommy7

Savvy- I usually start taking weekly bump pictures in second tri. I figure first tri is usually just bloat, lol. Plus I'm plus sized and won't see anything but my flab! :haha: 

Swan- yeah, I found a "cheaper" doula and it still cost me $800! Plus $90 for her to encapsulate my placenta. It's great if you can find free ones in training. It was nice to have her, but honestly didn't utilize her as much as I thought. And it kinda made me mad having that third person constantly there and "bugging" me (I am easily irritated in labor, lol). I still have some of my placenta pills from my son in my freezer so I'm set for after this baby! My doula did let us borrow some great DVDs that taught the dad/partner ways to help you during labor like a doula would :thumbup: 

Bridget- I've had those types of dreams with all of mine. Pregnancy dreams are crazy! And likely we dream of our fears. Last week I had a dream my sons Gastro doctor was giving me a csection with no epidural, in the dark :argh: 

Megamegan- yep, totally normal :thumbup: we havent BD'd since conception though :blush: and those are great lines for 12dpo!

Baby brain is setting in for me too. Forgetting a lot of stuff, making mistakes and stumbling over my words. I took my last frer and a digi this afternoon. Got 2-3 weeks. Might use my second one on Sunday with fmu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MilosMommy7

The FRER about 5 mins after the first picture (10 mins after peeing on it).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah its a good sign when your test line is darker than the control line
congratz! looks lovely


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so excited!
less than a week until my first appointment and ultrasound


----------



## misspriss

I've got the baby brain too, way worse than my last pregnancy. I'm mixing up words, saying things in the wrong order. I have been super emotional tonight. 

I am planning to tell DH in a very special way on Father's day, but there have been so many moments tonight when I just wanted to blurt it out. But I didn't want to ruin my special plans!


----------



## ZombieKitten

misspriss said:


> I've got the baby brain too, way worse than my last pregnancy. I'm mixing up words, saying things in the wrong order. I have been super emotional tonight.
> 
> I am planning to tell DH in a very special way on Father's day, but there have been so many moments tonight when I just wanted to blurt it out. But I didn't want to ruin my special plans!

better than me! I had a whole surprise planned to tell DH on fathers day... and we end up getting into a spat and I got mad and blurted out that I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## bridgetboo62

hehe i just tested with OH because it wasnt close to any holidays or special occasions when i tested and he always said he wants to be there everytime i test haha


----------



## misspriss

ZombieKitten said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I've got the baby brain too, way worse than my last pregnancy. I'm mixing up words, saying things in the wrong order. I have been super emotional tonight.
> 
> I am planning to tell DH in a very special way on Father's day, but there have been so many moments tonight when I just wanted to blurt it out. But I didn't want to ruin my special plans!
> 
> better than me! I had a whole surprise planned to tell DH on fathers day... and we end up getting into a spat and I got mad and blurted out that I'm pregnant :haha:Click to expand...

LOL these were totally romantic, sweet moments. DH has been an absolute doll tonight. He had dinner cooking when I got home, he has been taking care of the LO so I can watch my show, cuddled with me. We were all cuddling and he was like "I love my family" all snuggled up, I so wanted to tell him then!


----------



## bridgetboo62

awwww that is soooo sweet!
he sounds like a great guy
im super he will be thrilled when he finds out


----------



## bridgetboo62

why are there adjusted ages on some peoples tickers for their kids?


----------



## ttc126

When you have a Preemie, you have your baby's age by bday and age by due date. My son should be 8 months old if he wasnt born at 36 wks. 

Sometimes preemies are behind on milestones but if you go by adjusted age, they're right on track.


----------



## misspriss

My son was a preemie, so he has his actual age (from when he was born) and adjusted age (from his due date). His development should be measured against adjusted age, not actual.


----------



## bridgetboo62

so i dont think i have pooped in over a week
i honestly cant remember the last time i went
and i have no urge to what so ever
my lower abdomen doesnt even feel like there is any poop in me
and when i try to go nothing comes out

i have never experienced this before and dont know what to do
i have been eating tons in the past and it just seems to disappear 
my tummy isnt any bigger from having a lot of food/poop in me
and i have no urge to go and when i try nothing at all will come out
im really worried


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh okay i thought it was because of preemie babies but wasnt sure
thank you ladies


----------



## misspriss

Oooh I don't know, I've been eating a ton, but I'm still having my regular at least once a day poop, sometimes twice. When I was in the first tri with DS, I went from once a day to twice a day. Just the sheer volume, I'd be concerned if I skipped more than a couple of days...


----------



## confuzion

To join in on the poop talk, I'm not as regular as I was before pregnancy, but still going at least once every 2-3 days. It's not as satisfying as it was either :haha:. But I guess it could be worse.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im really scared because i dont know what to do
its been over a week and i have no urge at all
and nothing will come out
im not uncomfortable at all there is no pain
it feels like there is nothing in my colon or rectum what so ever
it feels like the food didnt get digested just disappeared kind of
cause it feels like there is nothing inside of me
im starting to get scared


----------



## Gdef

I have a petite frame and I've got an awesome bump going on right now! But it's just my little bloated gas baby! LOL :) I don't think I started showing until I was 16 weeks with DD. But I've always heard that you start showing earlier with the 2nd pregnancy.


----------



## Gdef

Bridget, I wouldn't worry too much. I had the same thing last week. I went 4 or 5 days without pooping & had absolutely no urge to go. But it finally hit yesterday. I pooped twice yesterday and 3 times today and it was super solid and kinda hurt coming out. I could definitely tell it was constipation.


----------



## bridgetboo62

okay thanks that is reassuring
i suffer from constipation all the time (normally non pregnant) where my BMs are super hard and compressed and hurt a lot and i usually go about once a week or so
but i have never not had the urge to go which is what is scaring me


----------



## ZombieKitten

Joining in on the poop talk lol...

Are you ladies (who don't seem to be able to go) eating as much as usual? For about a week I had no appetite at all and I couldn't go for about 5 days! But now my appetite is back and I've been eating A LOT and I've been going sometimes 2-3 times a day!


----------



## confuzion

Lol definitely not eating as much as I was. Could hardly get through my dinner today. I wonder if that's why. Gotta up my water intake and fiber I guess.


----------



## Gdef

I have been eating nonstop. Constantly hungry but nauseous at the same time. Not the best feeling in the world. I was kind of in the same boat as Bridget. Constantly eating but no pooping and wondering where it was vanishing off to! Lol


----------



## Gdef

It's so funny to me. I'm craving the exact same things with this pregnancy as I did when I was pregnant with DD. Spaghetti, steak, and mexican food (burritos, tacos, and fajitas)! Basically lots of meat and carbs! Lol


----------



## Blondish_keg

I'm also hungry ALL the time. Any one got any magic filling foods that aren't gonna pile on the pounds?


----------



## Gdef

My hubby works weekend night shift at the hospital (CCU nurse). It's 2:45am here now and I just called him bawling my eyes out FOR NO REASON WHATSOEVER! I was sitting on the couch watching tv bc I couldn't sleep & I just started missing hubby & wanted to hear his voice. I was super happy while the phone was ringing & as soon as he picked up and I heard his voice, I just burst into tears. Geeze. I'm such an emotional basket case right now! Got to love these wonderful hormones!! Lol


----------



## laura109

My cm has more yellow tinge now than white....


----------



## pinkhippo

Hi ladies ! I'm Ashley I'm 28 this is baby#2 for me and DH. We already have a DD Ava 19mo. I'm due February 13th 06/13/14 BETA results HCG 613 Progesterone 30.64. I gained A LoT of weight with my first pregnancy. I lost it all but it took 13 months, so I'm trying to do the healthier route this pregnancy. I'll be trying out tons of new recipes this time around if anyone else is into that. Hope everyone has a healthy and happy pregnancy !!


----------



## laura109

pinkhippo said:


> Hi ladies ! I'm Ashley I'm 28 this is baby#2 for me and DH. We already have a DD Ava 19mo. I'm due February 13th 06/13/14 BETA results HCG 613 Progesterone 30.64. I gained A LoT of weight with my first pregnancy. I lost it all but it took 13 months, so I'm trying to do the healthier route this pregnancy. I'll be trying out tons of new recipes this time around if anyone else is into that. Hope everyone has a healthy and happy pregnancy !!

Hi ashley welcome and congratulations on baby number 2. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Six weeks today! Eek!


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> Six weeks today! Eek!

Yay do you have symptoms everyday? I was crampy yesterday and today feel great lol. I spoke to a midwife from tommys and she said it sounded nothing bad and it will be the hormones lol x


----------



## laurac1988

I have sore bbs every day but the nausea comes and goes. It's certainly not constant x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been having sore bb's which are getting worse. Like you Laurac the nausea isn't constant and comes and goes. I've been so emotional these past couple of days and stressed. Will just cry at anything now the stupidest things. Think that's partly aswell because I obviously haven't been smoking either. Stresssss! Lol


----------



## jmandrews

Could I please join! Got my BFP this morning. Not sure of my EDD because I ovulated later but beaded off ovulation I think Feb. 25th. :) I am so excited and nervous. Hoping this is a sticky bean. Congrats to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations JM! So nice to see you here :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats jm and welcome :)


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats JM and PinkHippo, welcome! 

Bridget-Go to the store and get some Colace. It will soften your stool and help you poop. Also try to eat fiber or even get some Citrucel for a nice tasting orange fiber drink to take daily. I used to suffer from constipation a lot and these things help. Edit: Fiber is safe, but whatever you do, do NOT take laxatives while pregnant. Very unsafe from what I hear.

Is anyone here drinking coffee? I normally drink about a half to 2/3 cup per day. Which, incidentally, makes me go #2- but being pregnant I have been going upon waking without the coffee- weird! Yesterday I didn't have any but it was an odd day with my schedule. I might try to wean myself off, but I love the taste of coffee in the morning and I read that it's still safe to have a cup per day.


----------



## laurac1988

Hun it's safe to have about 300mg of caffeine a day. A couple of cups of coffee are fine. I'm still having my daily Starbucks, but not having any other caffeine


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget I was also wondering, are you on Prenatals? Sometimes the ones with iron can cause constipation... maybe try switching up the brand of prenatals you take.


----------



## swanxxsong

Prenatals often cause constipation. Definitely common in pregnancy. :) I am currently having the reverse issue. 

Welcome new ladies! Congratulations! 

I gained 50 pounds with my daughter. She was born a month early. Mortifying! So I need to not gain so much this time! Lol.


----------



## imphope

Welcome new friends! 
I still really got have any symptoms other than a gassy bloated stomach and frequent urination. No sore BBs, no nausea, no emotional swings, no back pain, nothing! I'm constantly trying to reassure myself that this is ok. I am 7 weeks today. Shouldn't I feel something by now?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome to all the new ladies <3


----------



## Feronia

You can drink about a cup of coffee per day if you're up for it, but I'm certainly not right now! My first sign of being pregnant with DD was a lack of interest in coffee -- I'm a huge coffee drinker -- but I started wanting it again in the second trimester after the morning sickness subsided. I even read that if you drink some during pregnancy, your baby is less sensitive to caffeine when you're breastfeeding. That was true for me, and I had a cup a day while breastfeeding and it didn't affect her at all.

Just make sure to drink swiss water decaf (water processed) if you're going to drink decaf, otherwise the chemicals in the decaf have a chance in contributing to miscarriage.

imphope, some people just don't get symptoms, or they get them a bit later. You might just be one of the lucky ones! :D


----------



## ttc126

Oh no :( I had some decaf yesterday and I'm not sure how it was processed :(


----------



## maisie78

Well ladies I can't quite believe it yet but I am back with you :happydance:

After the heavy bleed on Weds I was convinced I had lost my baby. But then on Thursday I was only getting brown spotting. I discussed this with my daughter's nurse Thursday evening and she thought I should go to the Dr just to ensure everything had come out as it should. Then yesterday morning I woke with horrible morning sickness again. I got really upset thinking my body was playing a horrible trick on me so went to a&e. They took blood and examined me. Couldn't find any bleeding just the brown discharge and my hcg levels were over 1000 (they didn't say by how much). I had to wait overnight for a scan but was trying really hard not to hope as I was still convinced I was either miscarrying or having an ectopic.

We went for the scan this lunchtime. It took a little while and I had to have a transvaginal scan but there was our tiny bean all safe and snug with a lovely fast fluttering heartbeat. I was so shocked I burst in to tears and Oh was just beaming. 

So yeah I'm back. Still nervous but so incredibly happy :)


And here is our little bean <3


----------



## confuzion

OMG maisie that is fantastic news!!! I am so happy for you hon !!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome JM and pinkhippo!


----------



## laura109

maisie78 said:


> Well ladies I can't quite believe it yet but I am back with you :happydance:
> 
> After the heavy bleed on Weds I was convinced I had lost my baby. But then on Thursday I was only getting brown spotting. I discussed this with my daughter's nurse Thursday evening and she thought I should go to the Dr just to ensure everything had come out as it should. Then yesterday morning I woke with horrible morning sickness again. I got really upset thinking my body was playing a horrible trick on me so went to a&e. They took blood and examined me. Couldn't find any bleeding just the brown discharge and my hcg levels were over 1000 (they didn't say by how much). I had to wait overnight for a scan but was trying really hard not to hope as I was still convinced I was either miscarrying or having an ectopic.
> 
> We went for the scan this lunchtime. It took a little while and I had to have a transvaginal scan but there was our tiny bean all safe and snug with a lovely fast fluttering heartbeat. I was so shocked I burst in to tears and Oh was just beaming.
> 
> So yeah I'm back. Still nervous but so incredibly happy :)
> 
> View attachment 775267
> 
> And here is our little bean <3

aww that nearly made me cry too soooo happy for you. How far are you? Lots of hugs xx


----------



## maisie78

Will put my ticker back on but sonographer thinks roughly 6+2 so not quite as far as I had guessed :)


----------



## laurac1988

Wonderful news Maisie! Congrats xxx


----------



## Katy78

Wonderful news, masie! Congrats!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats maisie!


----------



## misspriss

Wonderful Maisie!


----------



## Gdef

That is amazing news, maisie!! I'm so happy for you!!! Gosh, I just started crying!! LOL


----------



## savvysaver

So excited for you Maisie! Congrats!


----------



## luminescent

maisie, congrats! great pic!

megamegan- I'm still drinking coffee. I usually have a HUGE cup though, the "3 cup" marker on my coffeemaker fills my giant mug. so I've definitely cut down from that lol, I just have a little now.

pinkhippo- hi ashley, welcome! definitely post your healthy recipes if you find anything delicious :) or at least send them to me haha. I recently lost some weight and I was pretty proud of it but obviously it will be gained back and more pretty soon. really frustrating but all we can do is keep exercising lightly and eating well.


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow maisie that is amazing news!
what a wonderful story!
congratulations! 

yay hit 7 weeks today
im now a blueberry and baby is moving (even though i cant feel it)
only five more days until my appointment and scan!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Maisie. That is amazing news. Just shows there is still hope and never give up until the bad news is confirmed. Sooo happy for you xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Welcome and welcomeback ladies.

Hi jmandrews I remember youfrom before glad to see you back too xx


----------



## laura109

I got some oil for pregnancy from poundstretchers today. It was £1 and smells like baby products. My sis told me to start straight away. 

Rubbed it all over my belly arms and legs lol.


----------



## laura109

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008QNI4LA?pc_redir=1402472111&robot_redir=1 

that should be it! Xx


----------



## British Mummy

Maisie that is fantastic!! I'm really happy for you. Keep cooking the little one!! :D


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome JM!

Wonderful news Maise!


----------



## bridgetboo62

e oil will help with stretch marks tremendously too


----------



## Gesshoku

maisie, I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

welcome new ladies!


----------



## nicole6212

Hey ladies, 
I'm Nicole, from Ontario. I'll be 29 in October, and have one DS, who is 5. I got my first strong BFP on June 12th, and EDD by LMP is Feb 14th. I've been TTC for 2 years, and am super excited, and super nervous about this lil bean. I'm a worrier, so every little twinge has me fearing the worst. Didn't have any issues with DS, but he was also sort of a surprise, so I wasn't watching every little thing. So far I've got sore bbs, which was also my first symptom with DS. I've got a bit of heartburn and tiredness, but not sure if that's actually related to the pregnancy, or just me looking to hard. Congrats to all of you that got your BFP and lots of sticky dust :)
-Nicole


----------



## babymamaagain

Hi ladies!
Thought I would pop in and introduce myself to the February due date clan :)
I'm expecting #2 in early February. Our DD will be 4 in August. Couldn't be more thrilled, but also having a lot of anxiety over miscarriage unfortunately. Seems to be a common tune around here. Sigh.

Looking forward to chatting with all of you over the next... 7 1/2 months :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

nicole6212 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm Nicole, from Ontario. I'll be 29 in October, and have one DS, who is 5. I got my first strong BFP on June 12th, and EDD by LMP is Feb 14th. I've been TTC for 2 years, and am super excited, and super nervous about this lil bean. I'm a worrier, so every little twinge has me fearing the worst. Didn't have any issues with DS, but he was also sort of a surprise, so I wasn't watching every little thing. So far I've got sore bbs, which was also my first symptom with DS. I've got a bit of heartburn and tiredness, but not sure if that's actually related to the pregnancy, or just me looking to hard. Congrats to all of you that got your BFP and lots of sticky dust :)
> -Nicole

Hi Nicole! Im in kitchener :)


----------



## babymamaagain

readynwilling said:


> nicole6212 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I'm Nicole, from Ontario. I'll be 29 in October, and have one DS, who is 5. I got my first strong BFP on June 12th, and EDD by LMP is Feb 14th. I've been TTC for 2 years, and am super excited, and super nervous about this lil bean. I'm a worrier, so every little twinge has me fearing the worst. Didn't have any issues with DS, but he was also sort of a surprise, so I wasn't watching every little thing. So far I've got sore bbs, which was also my first symptom with DS. I've got a bit of heartburn and tiredness, but not sure if that's actually related to the pregnancy, or just me looking to hard. Congrats to all of you that got your BFP and lots of sticky dust :)
> -Nicole
> 
> Hi Nicole! Im in kitchener :)Click to expand...

Ontario mama's! I'm in North Bay :)


----------



## misspriss

Welcome Nicole and Babymamaagain!


----------



## nicole6212

Hi readynwilling, and babymamaagain, I'm in Oakville :) yay for Ontario mamas!

Thanks, misspriss!


----------



## misspriss

The shirt I'm going to have DS wear tomorrow to give DH his Fathers day card:



I made it to look like this: (I didn't have time to order one before Father's day)

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/40/d9/42/40d9425334eaad9eee204dd00ee9ea82.jpg

And here is me, at 4 weeks (NOT bloated, my fat just makes me look like this all the time :haha:)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Can I join? Found out today I'm preho with #2. EDD is Feb 18th. My little boy is 10 months old and hubs and I have been martied for 3 years.


----------



## Feronia

Amazing news, maisie! That's awesome! :D

Wellcome, Mattsgirl. We have the same due date!


----------



## nicole6212

misspriss said:


> The shirt I'm going to have DS wear tomorrow to give DH his Fathers day card:
> 
> I made it to look like this: (I didn't have time to order one before Father's day)
> 
> And here is me, at 4 weeks (NOT bloated, my fat just makes me look like this all the time :haha:)

That shirt is so adorable! What an awesome way for your DH to find out. And you're looking amazing :)


----------



## misspriss

nicole6212 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> The shirt I'm going to have DS wear tomorrow to give DH his Fathers day card:
> 
> I made it to look like this: (I didn't have time to order one before Father's day)
> 
> And here is me, at 4 weeks (NOT bloated, my fat just makes me look like this all the time :haha:)
> 
> That shirt is so adorable! What an awesome way for your DH to find out. And you're looking amazing :)Click to expand...

Aw thanks!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Welcome to all the new ladies & congrats :) x


----------



## ttc126

Miss priss, now I'm so sad i didn't do anything cute for my hubby!!!!! That's adorable :)

Plus you look super cute :)


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome babymama and mattsgirl! Congrats!
Misspriss-that is such a cute idea. Love the shirt and you look adorable too!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so happy for you maisie <3 wonderful wonderful news! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Good morning ladies  how are we all?

I'm still having occasional hours of nausea and some cramps. Sore bbs too but apart from that it's all quiet on the Western front. I told my dad yesterday as it was his birthday and he is absolutely thrilled to bits! My stepmum started knitting already


----------



## EMYJC

I'm currently on EPU. Started bleeding this morning :( no one can scan me until tomorrow. Just had internal
And neck of womb is shut. If HCG Comes back over 1000 I will be scanned tomorrow. If comes back lower ill just have repeat bloods done in couple of days time. Gutted :(


----------



## MrsPoodle

So sorry EMYJC, I hope it's good news for you xx


----------



## laurac1988

Have everything crossed for you Hun xxxxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Have everything crossed for you emyjc xxx


----------



## maisie78

EMYJC I hope everything turns out ok for you hun. I have been through the exact same thing this week and was convinced my baby was gone but got the shock of my life yesterday when I saw bubs on the monitor. I know what you are going through and send :hugs:


----------



## readynwilling

Mattsgirl said:


> Can I join? Found out today I'm preho with #2. EDD is Feb 18th. My little boy is 10 months old and hubs and I have been martied for 3 years.

Hey Mattsgirl :wave: we were in august beach bumps together!


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats to the new ladies :)

My hubby is very concerned about me drinking coffee during pregnancy (he's just nervous), so I'm going to be switching over to decaf. Newman's Own Organics has a coffee decaffeinated by Swiss Water Process which is called "Newman's Special Decaf". I think I'll give that a try, because I really like the flavor and feeling of drinking hot coffee in the morning.

Also going to the gym today for the first time since finding out I'm pregnant. I plan to mostly just do some elliptical. 

I'm also gonna go to Michael's and get a chalkboard and some nice chalk for taking weekly maternity pictures... I'm gonna wear a white tank top and stand against a dark blue wall I have... I'll post when I get my first good pic :)


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks so much all. HCG was only 1761 so I'm either very early days or HCG coming down. Still bleeding but it's brown now. So happy you of it good news Maisie. What did they see on your scan? X


----------



## confuzion

Hope everything turns out ok for you emy :hugs:.


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks confuzion. Dreading tomorrow. Hope all is ok with you x


----------



## confuzion

Thanks. I'm mostly pretending I'm not pregnant. Finding it too hard to cope this time around. Only way I can get through these next few weeks of waiting and limbo is to ignore it all together :haha:. I hate what my losses have done to me.


----------



## maisie78

EMYJC said:


> Thanks so much all. HCG was only 1761 so I'm either very early days or HCG coming down. Still bleeding but it's brown now. So happy you of it good news Maisie. What did they see on your scan? X

Emy hopefully this is good news for you hun. I tried so hard not to hope too much over night whilst awaiting my scan but it was so so hard. I will attach a pic of our scan. I did have to have transvaginal because I am so early and she had to press so hard on my tummy that I am quite bruised today just to warn you xx Good luck hun :hugs:

Eta: it worked this time. It's not great detail but you can see the sac and baby and when she pressed REALLY hard we saw the heartbeat which looked like a little flicker on the screen in the middle of the blob.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura109

EMYJC said:


> Thanks confuzion. Dreading tomorrow. Hope all is ok with you x

I hope everything turns out ok. X


----------



## Megamegan

EMYJC I hope your baby is just fine in there, praying for the best for you <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Emy, I hope everything turns out okay for you. <3


----------



## misspriss

Emy I hope everything works out ok


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks all. Maisie that is amazing news on your part. I pray it is the last of your worries and all carries on well. Confuzion, you deserve your baby so much xx I guess this time tom I'll know for sure x


----------



## babyfeva

Wishing you all the best EMY~


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh im so scared of miscarriage!
i have been having tons of cm enough to make it feel like im bleeding
and i will rush to the bathroom and check only to be relieved that its just leukorrhea

and every time i use the rest room i wipe nervously expecting there to be blood
especially first thing in the morning


----------



## laura109

bridgetboo62 said:


> ugh im so scared of miscarriage!
> i have been having tons of cm enough to make it feel like im bleeding
> and i will rush to the bathroom and check only to be relieved that its just leukorrhea
> 
> and every time i use the rest room i wipe nervously expecting there to be blood
> especially first thing in the morning

Same here. Im getting a little bit less nervous.

ive accepted my af is not coming now. My cm can be white but if its yellowish on tissue im like please dont go a rusty colour. Its horrible isnt it xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah its is horrible
but im over halfway through the first trimester
about six more weeks to go
(unless my ultrasound on the 19th puts me back im hoping and praying it does not)


----------



## laura109

Yep at six weeks your mc rate drops 2%

How are you feeling? Im just super tired. Im only 5 weeks tomo. Feels ive known a lifetime now xx


----------



## laurac1988

I didn't know that about cm rate at 6 weeks. Makes sense, though.
I'm the same with thinking I'm bleeding. Every time I lee I holy my breath until after I've wiped. And no more peeing in the dark!


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi everyone! I'm Katie, and I'm tentatively (because I still can't believe it really) checking out the pregnancy forums. I got my BFP over the weekend and am going to call the doctor's office tomorrow. My due date's at Feb 20th. Just hoping right now that it sticks... 

Best wishes to you Emy!


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome katie!
im bridget
congratulations on your :bfp: :dance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

i feel fine
just nauseated in the morning probably like an hour or two after i wake up
but no vomiting yet
i thought that was a good sign for a boy the nauseated a bit but no vomiting but my sister wasnt nauseated at all with her first which is a boy and this time around she was nauseated from week 6 until week 10 but no vomiting at all and i swear she is having a girl this pregnancy is so much more uncomfortable for her and she has had dreams of a little girl. they are due at the end of july and its a surprise until birth
oh and im ridiculously tired alllll day long


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> I didn't know that about cm rate at 6 weeks. Makes sense, though.
> I'm the same with thinking I'm bleeding. Every time I lee I holy my breath until after I've wiped. And no more peeing in the dark!

Yeah i am constantly on google lol. I wipe about 4 times aswel lol. Obessesed lol 

oh said hes going to remind me off all this in 9 months lol. X


----------



## laura109

KatieSweet said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Katie, and I'm tentatively (because I still can't believe it really) checking out the pregnancy forums. I got my BFP over the weekend and am going to call the doctor's office tomorrow. My due date's at Feb 20th. Just hoping right now that it sticks...
> 
> Best wishes to you Emy!

Congrats hun. Im due 16th feb  xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

judging by my LMP im due january 31st but i think im probably 3-4 days behind the LMP due date
we will see at my first appointment on the 19th
its soooo close now i cant believe it
im ridiculously excited


----------



## KatieSweet

Thanks Bridget & Laura! 

I'm only 4 weeks in but already have some nausea (acid reflux) and am peeing constantly! We're hiding it from the family for a while of course, but I swear they will know just from seeing me get up to pee every half hour. :blush:


----------



## laura109

Lol im bloated and more cm.

have days when i get pressure pain after the first day of it im not panicked.

also not telling yet xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Symptoms don't seem as prominent as they did around the 4 week mark for me....which has me checking when I wipe. But just cm there...also feel cramps that totally feel like period cramps which makes me worry. Mostly I'm just tired and I'm nauseous in the morning before I eat, but no vomiting. Anyone have any intuitions as to what you're having? I've always said I wanted my first child to be a boy so my later children have a "big brother". I kinda feel like it might be a boy but I'd be super happy with a girl too. I had a very weird dream that the Dr. Had to take baby out at like 20 weeks and re insert it a few weeks later to grow. I wasn't allowed to see baby but I snuck in to see it and it was a girl haha. But I also think husbands/partners have a good intuition too and my husband flat out called the baby by its " boy" name without a thought the other day. Haha


----------



## bridgetboo62

i told one of my sisters (the one that has the two year old boy and her second baby due at the end of july)
she is super supportive and even offered for us to come and live with her
which i might take her up on. the extra support would be really nice and not having to be alone all day while OH is at work

im waiting until after my first appointment and ultrasound on thursday to tell my mom and dad and then we are going to wait until after we are out of the first trimester to tell OH family and my other sister
and then we are going to wait until my 20 week ultrasound and we find out the gender to tell facebook


----------



## bridgetboo62

initially i thought girl
and OH thought girl
and my friends guessed girl
but now im leaning more towards boy
with the little nausea i have been having
and my legs are much harrier and my right breast is now bigger
but then again i think it may be girl because my sister had no nausea with her boy and nausea with her current pregnancy and im sure hers will be a girl because this pregnancy was so different from her last
and i crave sweets just as much as i crave like pizza and hamburgers which is confusing
my skin has cleared up as i use to break out all the time before getting pregnant
but not completely i still get a break out here and there 

so im kind of on the fence
i always wanted two boys and then a girl
so my little girl would have big brothers
so im really hoping for a boy
but would be happy with either


----------



## MrsPoodle

My hubby knew our daughter was a girl from as soon as we got the BFP, I wasn't so sure, but I was secretly hoping for a girl, so I was thrilled. He thinks this one is another girl, my mum thinks boy. I don't mind what this one is, but I would like another girl.


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks all. Maisie that is amazing news on your part. I pray it is the last of your worries and all carries on well. Confuzion, you deserve your baby so much xx I guess this time tom I'll know for sure x


----------



## laura109

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Symptoms don't seem as prominent as they did around the 4 week mark for me....which has me checking when I wipe. But just cm there...also feel cramps that totally feel like period cramps which makes me worry. Mostly I'm just tired and I'm nauseous in the morning before I eat, but no vomiting. Anyone have any intuitions as to what you're having? I've always said I wanted my first child to be a boy so my later children have a "big brother". I kinda feel like it might be a boy but I'd be super happy with a girl too. I had a very weird dream that the Dr. Had to take baby out at like 20 weeks and re insert it a few weeks later to grow. I wasn't allowed to see baby but I snuck in to see it and it was a girl haha. But I also think husbands/partners have a good intuition too and my husband flat out called the baby by its " boy" name without a thought the other day. Haha

I was very crampy around the 4 week mark. Only the last few days i have not had them. I get different aches now lol.
my boobs dont hurt which im suprised at as most peoples do.
I give it another week or two and ill feel sick lol


----------



## Megamegan

I'm with you all on checking for blood every time I pee. AND today is my AF due date, so I'm especially nervous, but so far so good. I just took my first "chalkboard" pregnancy pic and I'm gonna post them on FB at 12 weeks or so, when we get our first real ultrasound (after the initial 7 or 8 week heartbeat scan).

I told pretty much the whole world already, lol. I'm too excited. Hoping and praying that everything goes well, but I'm also prepared for whatever will come our way, and I knew that when I told most of my friends about the pregnancy so early on.


----------



## imphope

So I had light brown spotting Thursday, then none Friday, a little on Saturday and none so far today. Weird huh? Well I called the doc and the on call nurse was very sweet. She said not to worry and this is very normal. She said she get a lot of calls from people in the 6-8 week range because the baby is burrowing down and the blood from implantation has to go somewhere. It's brown because it's old. I have my appt on Tuesday and she said unless it's red blood and clots I have nothing to worry about. That was reassuring. Then she called back and said she looked up my chart and my Hcg numbers were really good a couple weeks ago when I was in and that everything looked great. How sweet is that. I'm just trying to rest and relax until Tuesday. I still have the occasional right side cramp. I just really hope there's a baby in my uterus on Tuesday.


----------



## lynnikins

Hi just wanted to say hi due with baby five on the 20th of February


----------



## savvysaver

I am also constantly checking for blood when I wipe, I don't turn the light on at night and last week I swore the paper was covered in blood...luckily it was just my sleepy eyes and there wasn't a drop of blood. I never had any implantation bleeding or any spotting.


----------



## bridgetboo62

MrsPoodle said:


> My hubby knew our daughter was a girl from as soon as we got the BFP, I wasn't so sure, but I was secretly hoping for a girl, so I was thrilled. He thinks this one is another girl, my mum thinks boy. I don't mind what this one is, but I would like another girl.



why dont you want a boy since you already have a girl?


----------



## bridgetboo62

i havent had any spotting or implantation bleeding or anything
so i wouldnt find it to be normal if i started to bleed seeing as how im 7 weeks


----------



## swanxxsong

Been so busy all weekend so trying to catch up! 

*Maisie *what a miracle! I teared up reading your post; so beautiful. Praying that you are blessed with a healthy, event-free pregnancy for the rest of the months! :) :hugs: Congratulations!

Welcome to all our new friends! Can't believe we already have due dates almost to the end of the month now! So exciting! :dance:

RE: stretch marks, I used oil and cream daily and still got them. My doctor said they're mainly hereditary but the oils and creams can help to lessen their effect on the skin and help encourage them to fade. I actually could feel them forming the day A dropped -- my skin began to itch and when I looked in the mirror, they had begun to spiderweb across my skin! So although my religious application didn't prevent them as I hoped, it definitely helped fade them and I'm going to use it all again this pregnancy. :) 

Welcome Nicole, BabyMamaAgain, Mattsgirl, Katie, Lynnikins and I think that's everyone? haha. Congrats ladies!

MissPriss LOVE the idea! SO cute! The shirt is adorable. <3 And you look great! I can't wait to start seeing bump pics! :happydance: I think I'll take my first on July 1 if the ultrasound goes well. :)

I am coffee-obsessed but cut it altogether. I may allow decaf on occasion but I know my self-control sucks so I had to just go cold-turkey with it. I miss it, but am trying to just drink more water to distract myself. :rofl: Easier said than done! I wish I had better self-control! LOL

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers EMYJC. :hugs: 

Bridget: I know it's not easy to NOT worry (coming from someone who's neurotic atm) but if you WERE to start spotting/bleeding (since I know you said you haven't yet), even at 7 weeks, it's not necessarily a bad sign. Blood/spotting is so common in the first trimester, even if it doesn't start quickly. I've had lots of friends have a little brown spring up in 7-9 when things really start shifting around and all was fine. :) But hopefully, you don't experience that at all and won't have to worry. :)

Think I'm finally caught up! :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maisie- that is great news! Glad everything is looking up for you :hugs:

EMY- :( got my fingers crossed you get good news.

Megamegan- my mom tried saying something about me drinking an iced Capp the other day. I just ignore it. Caffeine is fine in moderation :thumbup: I'm going to just cut back to one cup every other day, and then hot chocolate on in-between days :) 

Did a crap job trying to catch up. Lol. Been out of the house all day! Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:
I'm with you all in checking for blood every time I wipe. Been that way with all my pregnancies, not even just first tri! Lol. I'm not really sure if I have a gut feeling about gender. The Chinese predictor chart has me as girl. It was right for my second and third, but wrong with my oldest. My mom says she hopes I have a girl. I've actually had some weird gut feeling about twins?! Then had two friends of mine (who both had twins) have dreams of me having twins. Then I dreamt of twin boys last night! :wacko: I've never dreamt about twins with the other three. Guess we won't know until my scan :coffee: 
I bought my youngest son ( he turned 8 months this past Wednesday) a onsie that has an owl on it and it says "guess HOO is going to be a big brother". Can't wait for him to wear it :dance:


----------



## misspriss

Welcome everyone new! there are so many people on here it is so hard to keep up! I just wanted to share a picture of LO wearing his announcement shirt this morning!



DH didn't even notice it for like 5 minutes! Excuse the lovely bruise, he is earning his learning to walk and run bruises :) DH is excited, he's already called it to be a girl. I don't have any kind of feeling, but I knew from almost day 1 DS would be a boy so...

He also swears he new last night, he just didn't know he knew. We were cuddling and he reached around and put his hand on my belly like he knew, he says he just had a feeling...I told him I must have been projecting since I knew already or something.


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I have to been able to properly introduce myself. Yesterday I was in a wedding. It has been a very busy weekend, but fun at the same time.

Hi everyone I am from Indiana and I will be 28 next month. My DH (who is 27) and I have a beautiful daughter Everlee, who will be 2 on July 20th. DH and I have been married for 3 years on July 2, but together for 9 years. We started TTC baby #2 in November. By January we were thrilled to find out we were expecting and due in Oct of 2014. Sadly what was a dream quickly became a nightmare when I MC at 10+5 weeks. We didn't give up and immediately started TTC again. 3 months later here we are again. This time very excited but extremely nervous! I will be making an appt tomorrow to go in and have betas tested. I will also have a early ultrasound at some point. We have told our parents one sister and two close friends. They have been our support and strength through all of this. We also plan to find out the gender. 
I feel so blessed to be joining you ladies! I wish everyone H&H 9 months! 
So far I have been feeling crampy, tired, and a little bit of round ligament pain. I also have a bunch of creamy CM tmi.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats and welcome jmandrews! :)

Miss Priss LOVE the shirt! SO CUTE. He is adorable!


----------



## confuzion

adorable picture misspriss :)


----------



## jmandrews

misspriss said:


> Welcome everyone new! there are so many people on here it is so hard to keep up! I just wanted to share a picture of LO wearing his announcement shirt this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> DH didn't even notice it for like 5 minutes! Excuse the lovely bruise, he is earning his learning to walk and run bruises :) DH is excited, he's already called it to be a girl. I don't have any kind of feeling, but I knew from almost day 1 DS would be a boy so...
> 
> He also swears he new last night, he just didn't know he knew. We were cuddling and he reached around and put his hand on my belly like he knew, he says he just had a feeling...I told him I must have been projecting since I knew already or something.

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Shey

May i join y'all? Im due Feb 8th 2015


----------



## confuzion

Welcome and congrats shey :)


----------



## ttc126

I'm worrying a bit tonight ladies.... hoping for some reassurance.

I've had light pink spotting today :( I know it can be normal. I did spot with ds but it was later on and brown... I'm 7 weeks now.

I have had a few cramps as well, even though I have a feeling they're more gas related. 

I'm praying!!!! First tri is so scary....


----------



## confuzion

I wouldn't worry unless it got heavier (with clots) and the cramps intensified. What you describe sounds more like cervical irritation (sex lately? cervix checks?) than bleeding from the uterus.

Couldn't agree with you more about first tri....


----------



## ttc126

Thanks confuzion. 

I wish i could blame sex, but nothing has been up there since before my bfp :( 

I will keep an eye on it. I have my scan in one week so if it doesn't get worse maybe I'll hold off calling the dr. I don't know why it feels so desperate when we spot. I mean if it is something bad, it's not like there is anything that can be done now....


----------



## confuzion

It doesn't sound like anything bad hon :hugs:. I've had three miscarriages, and none of them started like that. Stay positive <3. Usually the cramps came first. Bad bad cramps (undeniable), then brown blood, then worse cramps, then practically gushing.

Sounds to me like you have normal first tri bleeding.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you C! I feel so bad worrying and whining when i know many ladies like you have been through much worse and have every right to worry more! 

Thank you for so graciously comforting me. 

Big :hugs: to you and i want you to know how hard I'm rooting for you that this will be your take home baby!


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome everyone! 

I realize I also didn't properly introduce myself, haha. Anyway, I'm 31, DH is 37. I'm from western Europe, and am self-employed with my own small business in the creative branch. I do most of my work from home, which mostly involves the computer. 

So I woke up half an hour ago and did a third test with another brand, and it was still BFP. Called my doctor and have an appointment in an hour. Nervous but also very ready at the same time.


----------



## lynnikins

Woke up to do another test myself this morning, still bfp and the lines are getting stronger too, this was my first cycle after my little CJ was born so my head still spining a bit but i updated my signature


----------



## laura109

Im 5 weeks today.


----------



## MrsPoodle

bridgetboo62 said:


> MrsPoodle said:
> 
> 
> My hubby knew our daughter was a girl from as soon as we got the BFP, I wasn't so sure, but I was secretly hoping for a girl, so I was thrilled. He thinks this one is another girl, my mum thinks boy. I don't mind what this one is, but I would like another girl.
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you want a boy since you already have a girl?Click to expand...

I just love having my girl, doing girly things. Boys are too noisy and rambunctious for me! Although if this one is a boy, I won't be disappointed, don't get me wrong! I will probably end up loving having a boy, lol...


----------



## laura109

MrsPoodle said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPoodle said:
> 
> 
> My hubby knew our daughter was a girl from as soon as we got the BFP, I wasn't so sure, but I was secretly hoping for a girl, so I was thrilled. He thinks this one is another girl, my mum thinks boy. I don't mind what this one is, but I would like another girl.
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you want a boy since you already have a girl?Click to expand...
> 
> I just love having my girl, doing girly things. Boys are too noisy and rambunctious for me! Although if this one is a boy, I won't be disappointed, don't get me wrong! I will probably end up loving having a boy, lol...Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. I dont mind whatever i get but ive always said id like to of the same sex. Ive always imagined having two little girls x


----------



## lynnikins

Im happy and settled with 4 little boys a girl would be a HUGE change for us lol but I don't mind too much if this is another boy I am happy in that if its a girl I would honestly be a bit lost on what to do lol


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks all for your lovely words. Misspriss, your son is adorable. TTc126 hope the spotting is gone for good. xx 

Scan at 11- I am so so scared!!!!! Praying there's a little heartbeat or at least a yolk sac. Heartbeats greatly reduce the risk of miscarriage though dont they.


----------



## laura109

EMYJC said:


> Thanks all for your lovely words. Misspriss, your son is adorable. TTc126 hope the spotting is gone for good. xx
> 
> Scan at 11- I am so so scared!!!!! Praying there's a little heartbeat or at least a yolk sac. Heartbeats greatly reduce the risk of miscarriage though dont they.

Have u had any more bleeding? Few more hours hun youl know. Fx for u. Xx


----------



## lynnikins

yes a heartbeat defo reduces the chances of mc, hugs i'll be thinking bout you at 11


----------



## EMYJC

Nothing until just now when had my bowels opened. Just brown watery stuff. :/ sorry for tmi.


----------



## laura109

Its ok hun. If its not getting heavier thats a good sign xx


----------



## KatieSweet

EMY :hugs: hang in there!! :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Have everything crossed Hun xxxxxx


----------



## British Mummy

Your runny tummy might be nerves emy,I bet the last 24 hours have been pretty nerve racking for you. Thinking of you, good luck on seeing a great scan! :)


----------



## maisie78

Thinking of you emy hope it's good news :hugs:


----------



## EMYJC

Not good news. Def not 6 weeks. She warned me to expect the worst, there's a sac but a tiny dot in middle, she wasn't even sure it was a yolk sac. Bloods again thu and that'll
Give me a def either way won't it x


----------



## EMYJC

It was only 4mm. :(


----------



## misspriss

Im sorry I don't have time to read but I got horrible news this AM.

I took my second CB digi, I got Pg 1-2 weeks last week and wanted to see the numbers go up. I got the two most horrible words you could get when you already got a BFP. Not Pregnant.

I freaked out and took my last FRER thinking it was some digi fluke. BFN.

I'm calling the doctor, I haven't bled or anything, but I suppose this means I've lost the baby? I'm so scared. And I have to go to work.


----------



## laurac1988

Em - I still have hope for you Hun. Fingers crossed. Xxxx
Misspriss - I'm sorry sweetie x


----------



## maisie78

Em - there is always hope until confirmed, I have proven that hun :hugs:

Misspriss - so sorry to read that :hugs: for you too xxx


----------



## laura109

Girls im so sad and sorry.

When i had a chemical my test faded to negative but i had spotting which got worse.


Lots of hugs for u both xx
im not saying this is what your having im not a dr but i know that it happened around 4 weeks too.


----------



## jmandrews

laura109 said:


> Im 5 weeks today.

Happy 5 weeks!



EMYJC said:


> Not good news. Def not 6 weeks. She warned me to expect the worst, there's a sac but a tiny dot in middle, she wasn't even sure it was a yolk sac. Bloods again thu and that'll
> Give me a def either way won't it x

Aw emy. Please message me if you would like to talk. This sounds identical to what I experienced in March. Sending you :hugs: and still praying for the best.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry ladies, I hope that there is still hope and things will go for the better. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## jmandrews

My heart breaks for you Misspriss. There is nothing worse. :hugs: so sorry.


----------



## misspriss

Emy, still have hope for you.

Thanks guys. I haven't had any spotting, but I guess maybe I should expect some soon? I don't know. The doctors office won't open for a while for me to call. But what are they going to do?


----------



## KatieSweet

Emy - I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you, so much!
Misspriss - Aw :( I'm so, so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## laura109

EMYJC said:


> Not good news. Def not 6 weeks. She warned me to expect the worst, there's a sac but a tiny dot in middle, she wasn't even sure it was a yolk sac. Bloods again thu and that'll
> Give me a def either way won't it x




misspriss said:


> Im sorry I don't have time to read but I got horrible news this AM.
> 
> I took my second CB digi, I got Pg 1-2 weeks last week and wanted to see the numbers go up. I got the two most horrible words you could get when you already got a BFP. Not Pregnant.
> 
> I freaked out and took my last FRER thinking it was some digi fluke. BFN.
> 
> I'm calling the doctor, I haven't bled or anything, but I suppose this means I've lost the baby? I'm so scared. And I have to go to work.




misspriss said:


> Emy, still have hope for you.
> 
> Thanks guys. I haven't had any spotting, but I guess maybe I should expect some soon? I don't know. The doctors office won't open for a while for me to call. But what are they going to do?


Well hun they told me under 6 weeks is a chemical and they dont class it as pregnancy. I disagree it was emotionaly horrible.

i dont want u to read what i say and worry or think its the case for you but i started with darker cm snd cramps and woke up with back ache abd heavy red bleeding. It was uncomfy but the drs did not even need me to go in.

This may not be the case for you hun but please ring up a midwife linr such as tommy midwifes if your in the uk. They are lovely and will answer any questions you have. If you need to talk then ask me anything i can try help. Xxx


----------



## misspriss

Thanks laura, I'm not in the UK. I've called my doctor, they don't open for another hour and 10 minutes. There is a part of me that hopes it was just really fluke pee, or something, since I've had no pain and no bleeding, but I don't think that is logical this far after getting my BFP.


----------



## lynnikins

Hugs for those of you who don't have positive news atm,


----------



## laura109

Strange without any discomfort i agree. How many dpo are u xx


----------



## misspriss

laura109 said:


> Strange without any discomfort i agree. How many dpo are u xx

16


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm sooo sorry to hear all of this news ladies. I hope & pray everything turns out just fine for you both x


----------



## Feronia

I'm sorry about the bad news, Emy. :( 

Misspriss, if you can get them to do an HCG test 48 hours apart, you should know what's going on. Fingers crossed for you!

Ttc, it really doesn't sound like you're miscarrying. Spotting pink can be normal. I've had 2 miscarriages and they both started all of a sudden -- painful cramps and a lot of blood. My only warning was that my HCG levels weren't doubling.

First trimester really sucks!


----------



## xxshellsxx

With my MC in October i had late BFP 15dpo, which got darker then faded back to light a week or so later, i had no spotting, but did have cramps on and off from my BFP, then i woke up one morning (5+2) and bleeding started full force - no prior physical warning. I knew it was going to happen when my tests went lighter, just didn't know how or when or what to expect 

I'm so sorry for all the ladies who are experiencing a loss right now, nothing anyone can say will make it any easier, it's a heartbreaking experience xx


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness :( 

Emy, I'll be praying and hoping everything turns out ok. :hugs:

Miss priss!!!! Nooooo :( Could it be the hook effect? The other thing, and this is not meant to scare you, is that a bfp then bfn is a classic sign of ectopic. I feel terrible even putting that down, but please go get checked out! I'm hoping it was just a stupid test and nothing to worry with.

:hugs: 

First tri is the worst :( 

I think my spotting stopped. I woke up with absolutely no nausea. Of course i freaked out. My dh had to talk me off a ledge so to speak. Then i did get a bit nauseated an hour later. It's not as bad as normal, so i really hope it's not reducing symptoms.... 

Prayers for all of us experiencing scary things just now.


----------



## misspriss

I'll be calling the doctor at 9:30 (they don't open til 9 and I have a meeting from 9-9:30) and ask to be seen, I will let them know what happened and tell them I'm worried about an ectopic as well and ask for blood work. Hopefully they will see me and won't just say "there is nothing we can do about it"...surely they will see me though?


----------



## maisie78

Misspriss emphasise that you are worried about ectopic, they have to listen to that :hugs:


----------



## imphope

I'm so worried about ectopic all the time. I seem to feel cramps or poking sensations only on the right side. They are very mild and very sporadic but it worries me just the same. My DH keeps saying that if it were ectopic I would probably feel pain by now since I am 7w2d. I have my us tomorrow so I'll know either way but I'm so scared. The light brown mixed with my cm only shows up when I have a bowel movement. The nurse said not to worry but I can't stop fearing the worst. Anyone have experience with this?

Oh, and I promised myself I wouldn't take any more hpt's but I did take another cb digi yesterday. It said 3+ weeks. That's a good sign right?


----------



## jmandrews

I am confused to what date I should use. Based off my last period I am due feb 20 but based off ovulation I am due feb 25. Right now I am using the 25th. Should I just stick with the 25th until confirmed?


----------



## laura109

Take it from day of last af xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Yup, the first day of your last AF :)


----------



## EMYJC

Miss priss. Really hope it was just a fluke and your levels are good. I did a clear blue digi before and still only says 2-3. Not a good sign is it when said that last Thursday. Only glimmer I have is I caught around 21st May and am very early days as I did keep getting positive OPKs but thought might be cos early pregnancy. Praying I ovulated late as that does happen with me x


----------



## misspriss

I called the doctor and the receptionist was all "well, I don't know if you'd want to come in, we just use the same tests you get at the store" and I told her I wanted a blood test, and she sent me to the doctor's nurse, which of course I just got voicemail. I can't concentrate on work at all.

I keep reading online I might start bleeding any moment, or it could be weeks, so there is really no way to know. Part of me wants to test again, but I can't seem to hold my pee more than an hour. Last night was the first night I didn't have to get up to pee though, so this morning's urine should have been pretty good. Unless I got up in the wee hours of the morning and forgot and thought it was a different day, that has been known to happen...


----------



## RaspberryK

Misspriss :hugs: so awful to be in limbo ! Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

misspriss said:


> I called the doctor and the receptionist was all "well, I don't know if you'd want to come in, we just use the same tests you get at the store" and I told her I wanted a blood test, and she sent me to the doctor's nurse, which of course I just got voicemail. I can't concentrate on work at all.
> 
> I keep reading online I might start bleeding any moment, or it could be weeks, so there is really no way to know. Part of me wants to test again, but I can't seem to hold my pee more than an hour. Last night was the first night I didn't have to get up to pee though, so this morning's urine should have been pretty good. Unless I got up in the wee hours of the morning and forgot and thought it was a different day, that has been known to happen...

That is terrible that she blew you off like that. It's such a terrible thing to go through. Don't they have any compassion? :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

Mommy2missR said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I called the doctor and the receptionist was all "well, I don't know if you'd want to come in, we just use the same tests you get at the store" and I told her I wanted a blood test, and she sent me to the doctor's nurse, which of course I just got voicemail. I can't concentrate on work at all.
> 
> I keep reading online I might start bleeding any moment, or it could be weeks, so there is really no way to know. Part of me wants to test again, but I can't seem to hold my pee more than an hour. Last night was the first night I didn't have to get up to pee though, so this morning's urine should have been pretty good. Unless I got up in the wee hours of the morning and forgot and thought it was a different day, that has been known to happen...
> 
> That is terrible that she blew you off like that. It's such a terrible thing to go through. Don't they have any compassion? :hugs:Click to expand...

Personally, I don't think she had any idea what to say. She didn't seem terribly rude, just that she didn't know what I wanted to do. She's just a receptionist, I never actually spoke with a nurse (yet) they still haven't called me back over an hour later!


----------



## British Mummy

Hoping for a maisie miracle for both of you! Hugs x


----------



## savvysaver

emy and misspriss...thinking of both of you and sending :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Jmandrews, definitely go from the date of ovulation and NOT the date of your lmp. Your ovulation date, if known, will be much more accurate &#8211; going off of your lmp will only date you correctly if you have a regular 28 day cycle and 14 luteal phase, and not everyone has that. 

Misspriss, I&#8217;m hoping for the best for you! I don&#8217;t think you have an ectopic pregnancy, though, because you&#8217;re not spotting. Also, in ectopics, HCG levels rise slowly &#8211; they don&#8217;t usually double, and they don&#8217;t go down. I worried about it myself since I had spotting and sharp pain off to one side, but my midwife told me that in ectopics the pain is constant and continues to get worse. Cysts are also common in early pregnancy, will cause occasional pain to one side, and will go away on their own.


----------



## confuzion

Emy - hoping it was just too early and you see a beautiful baby with a heartbeat at your next scan.

misspriss - I am incredibly sorry for what you are going through. March of this year, I had the same thing happen. Dark positive at 10 DPO, and the the tests got darker for a little while, but not by much, then at 17 DPO, the line disappeared (still no spotting or anything). The next day, I started bleeding. It felt like a normal period. Maybe a little more crampy the first day, and the bleeding lasted for 8 days (where my normal period is 6 days).

I agree that it doesn't sound like you have an ectopic.


----------



## laura109

i have no major symptoms but my god i get sickly hungry at least 4 times a day and i think i could sleep all day im shattered. 

maybee it is cus im not working im doing a course from home and the min!!!

just thought id share how im feeling today!!! not had alot of cm today. other days i get loads. hmm


----------



## misspriss

Well, the doctor's nurse called me back and has me set up to come in for blood work this afternoon. No bleeding yet. We will see what the results are. If they are still viable, she may have me come in 48 hrs to see if doubling. I don't think at this point the numbers will be good, but it's out of my hands and the worst scenario could have already happened, so I will get the bloods done and not stress.

I have too much in my life otherwise going on, I basically got told at work they were going to have to lay off me or my coworker in November, and they decided to keep me and lay off my coworker. I totally respect they picked me, but I can't do it on my own and I'm not ready for that kind of responsibility again (they did that before they got my coworker), so after discussing with my husband, I have to go and tell them that I'll take the layoff in November and they can keep on with my coworker after that. Huge risk. 

I really wish I could have my blood results today, but they won't be in until tomorrow. But either way, I am wanting to work towards working less and DH working more until I can be a SAHM. Sorry for the long ranty unrelated stuff, but they had to spring this on my TODAY of all days. _How was your day? Oh fine, I just may be losing a baby as we speak....whats that? I need to decide now if I am going to be ready for more responsibility come the end of the year? Today? By 1pm? Thanks! That will be easy..._ (That is in 30 minutes...)


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry everything is overwhelming for you right now :hugs:. You need to do what's right for you re: work.


----------



## misspriss

Thanks confuzion, it's just...today? really? I am feeling hopeful about the blood test though...kind of. I'm not hungry like I have been, but that could just be nerves.


----------



## bridgetboo62

emy and misspriss
im so sorry for both of your scares
fingers crossed for both of you
sending good vibrations and positive energy your way


----------



## confuzion

I hope it's just a fluctuation because you're earlier than you think.

This time, I got my first BFP at 11 DPO afternoon with a cheapie and an Answer brand test. 12 DPO I took another test with FMU, cheapie had a line but Answer was negative. I thought for sure I was having another chemical and was heartbroken. But my tests started to darken after that.

FX for good news from your blood test and the work stuff works itself out.


----------



## misspriss

Thanks confuzion. Unfortunately, they were both tests out of boxes where I had BFPs from the same box several days ago...but who knows, maybe my pee was weird. Maybe I didn't dip long enough in my haste, or too long, or something...but anyway, bloods will tell.

Anyway, I went ahead and told my immediate supervisor what I am going through, he was totally cool, and I explained why I would be taking the layoff position, pregnant or not we plan to be pregnant again soon, so I don't want the stress.


----------



## laura109

misspriss said:


> Thanks confuzion. Unfortunately, they were both tests out of boxes where I had BFPs from the same box several days ago...but who knows, maybe my pee was weird. Maybe I didn't dip long enough in my haste, or too long, or something...but anyway, bloods will tell.
> 
> Anyway, I went ahead and told my immediate supervisor what I am going through, he was totally cool, and I explained why I would be taking the layoff position, pregnant or not we plan to be pregnant again soon, so I don't want the stress.

Bless u hun :-( i dont know what to say xx


----------



## ttc126

Miss priss, what an awful and overwhelming day. I truly hope everything is just fine and it was some crappy tests :(


----------



## misspriss

Well, after I told the president of the company that I would take B plan, leaving end of November, it's a weight off my chest. I feel much better. It's really in God's hands right now (I am religious). I will leave early, have blood work done, and know in the morning if the numbers say anything. No amount of worrying will help.


----------



## ttc126

I ended up calling the dr about my spotting. It's a new ob for me so i didn't know if they'd even see me or say wait till next week (my appt is next Monday). 

Well the nurse got me in within 30 minutes. I had a scan and praise the Lord i saw my healthy bean measuring on track with a hb of about 135. That's lower than my son's , but I'm hoping it's fine. 

Then i saw the on call dr and really really liked him and the whole office. They think the spotting might be from carrying my son everywhere but said that shouldn't cause a miscarriage. 

Thank you all for your thoughts, reassuring words and prayers today. I'm very relieved. And as a bonus i got something for my nausea...


----------



## confuzion

Congratulation ttc! I knew it would be ok :) That's a nice relief.


----------



## bridgetboo62

ttc126 said:


> I ended up calling the dr about my spotting. It's a new ob for me so i didn't know if they'd even see me or say wait till next week (my appt is next Monday).
> 
> Well the nurse got me in within 30 minutes. I had a scan and praise the Lord i saw my healthy bean measuring on track with a hb of about 135. That's lower than my son's , but I'm hoping it's fine.
> 
> Then i saw the on call dr and really really liked him and the whole office. They think the spotting might be from carrying my son everywhere but said that shouldn't cause a miscarriage.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts, reassuring words and prayers today. I'm very relieved. And as a bonus i got something for my nausea...


how many weeks along are you?
sometimes the heartbeat is slower at first and then speeds up around 7-8 weeks


----------



## misspriss

That's great ttc!


----------



## EMYJC

Miss priss I feel in your limbo land right now and completely empathise. I'm dreading my bloods and results on Thursday. My sac was only 4mm. At very earliest off my dtd times etc id be 4 weeks 6 days. That'd be a miracle tho as only had sex that day nowhere before for like 6 days. Just clinging to that tiny white dot I saw hoping it's something. 
I will say a prayer for you tonight miss priss and for everyone else, a happy healthy 9 months. You're all helping me through this so much right now xxx


----------



## British Mummy

That sounds like a crazy day misspriss:( but it sounds like you made a positive decision for you and your family. Fingers crossed for great results, I don't always understand beta numbers because we don't routinely have blood tests measuring hgc in the UK unless its ivf or other specialised circumstances. I'm guessing high is good? What's the standard numbers for like 4 Weeks along? Or doesn't it work like that? There's definitely some things I long for like an early scan! I know I could always pay but we're gonna need every penny for my mat leave if all goes to plan so I'm trying to think positive, and wait until 12 Weeks x x


----------



## bridgetboo62

British Mummy said:


> That sounds like a crazy day misspriss:( but it sounds like you made a positive decision for you and your family. Fingers crossed for great results, I don't always understand beta numbers because we don't routinely have blood tests measuring hgc in the UK unless its ivf or other specialised circumstances. I'm guessing high is good? What's the standard numbers for like 4 Weeks along? Or doesn't it work like that? There's definitely some things I long for like an early scan! I know I could always pay but we're gonna need every penny for my mat leave if all goes to plan so I'm trying to think positive, and wait until 12 Weeks x x


yes high is good and low is bad per say
here is a list of the average levels by how far along someone is
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

but really what matters is if its doubling every 48hrs
or 72 after you reach a certain number and like 90something after you reach a super high number


----------



## misspriss

Thank you Emy, I'd be 4w2d according to when I think I o'd based on CM, we DTD a lot though, if I'd O'd earlier I might be closer to 5 weeks. I doubt they will do a scan as I am only set to come in for labs, not to see the actual doctor. However, if the results are promising, they may have me come right in. I appreciate you prayers as you will be in mine as well.

I don't expect any "standard numbers" I'm just hoping something 100+, as anything greater than 5 is considered "pregnant" if it's super low I would worry, but if it's anything +, they will probably have me in for a repeat and see if it increases. It's not so much the number, it's whether or not it increases.


----------



## maisie78

Misspriss what an.overwhelming day for you but it sounds like you have made a positive choice for your family. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope you get the results you want x

Ttc great news!! You must feel so relieved :) It's wonderful to see that little fluttering hb :) x

EMY keeping all my fingers crossed for your result hun xx


----------



## EMYJC

Mine was 1761 yesterday. Praying to god it's a lot higher come Thursday! Whatever the outcomes we are all here for each other hey x


----------



## jmandrews

Feronia said:


> Jmandrews, definitely go from the date of ovulation and NOT the date of your lmp. Your ovulation date, if known, will be much more accurate  going off of your lmp will only date you correctly if you have a regular 28 day cycle and 14 luteal phase, and not everyone has that.
> 
> Misspriss, Im hoping for the best for you! I dont think you have an ectopic pregnancy, though, because youre not spotting. Also, in ectopics, HCG levels rise slowly  they dont usually double, and they dont go down. I worried about it myself since I had spotting and sharp pain off to one side, but my midwife told me that in ectopics the pain is constant and continues to get worse. Cysts are also common in early pregnancy, will cause occasional pain to one side, and will go away on their own.

Thank you! :)


----------



## ttc126

bridgetboo62 said:


> ttc126 said:
> 
> 
> I ended up calling the dr about my spotting. It's a new ob for me so i didn't know if they'd even see me or say wait till next week (my appt is next Monday).
> 
> Well the nurse got me in within 30 minutes. I had a scan and praise the Lord i saw my healthy bean measuring on track with a hb of about 135. That's lower than my son's , but I'm hoping it's fine.
> 
> Then i saw the on call dr and really really liked him and the whole office. They think the spotting might be from carrying my son everywhere but said that shouldn't cause a miscarriage.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts, reassuring words and prayers today. I'm very relieved. And as a bonus i got something for my nausea...
> 
> 
> how many weeks along are you?
> sometimes the heartbeat is slower at first and then speeds up around 7-8 weeksClick to expand...

Thanks Bridget. I'm 7+1 today. With my son his hb was 189 at 8+2 so I'm sure it's right on track. 

Hope you have a good scan on Thursday!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you everyone for all your encouragement :) I'm very relieved. 

EMY, I'm praying you see something good from your little dot. It sounds like if your ov dates were off then you could very well be earlier. Hope your bloods rise nicely tomorrow :)

Miss Priss, that's great and positive attitude. I'm praying for you to get good results from this afternoon. 

:hugs:


----------



## misspriss

Well, I leave in 10 minutes to have my bloods drawn. I think I will spend the next 10 minutes and the entire ride there praying for the outcome. Thank you everyone!


----------



## bridgetboo62

misspriss
do you get the results right away?
or does it take a few hours?
good luck! 

ttc your welcome!
and im sooo excited and impatient for my scan


----------



## maisie78

Well it's 10pm here so I'm off to bed as sure little miss will have me up at 0530 :) 

Misspriss hope everything goes well with your bloods.
EMY don't lose hope then hun because I don't think my hcg can have been higher than that on Saturday. They said it was over 1000 but not by how much but if it had been closer or over 2000 sure they would have said that xx 

Goodnight all xx


----------



## swanxxsong

MissPriss and EMY, am thinking and praying for you both. :hugs:

jmandrews: I'm going off my O, since I know when I O, then I won't be concerned if they say, "well you're measuring behind" because if I am measuring close to what *I* know I should be, it doesn't matter what date they go off of -- I didn't O when they think I did, and I know it. ;)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i must have ovulated late
because i have 30-31 day cycles and my LMP started april 26th or 27th
and all of the ovulation predictors say i should ovulate around cycle day 17 or 18
which would have been may 11th, 12th or 13th
but the only time we DTD was about 3am on the 15th which would have been cycle day 20

do judging by that i would only be 6 + 4 days not 7 + 2
but im really hoping when i get my scan im not measuring behind 7 + 2
its already taking forever being set back would be horrible


----------



## misspriss

She said they'd be send off this evening and should be back tomorrow morning.

Thank you for all your prayers and support.


----------



## Feronia

Best of luck to everyone. This really is a tough time.
I found a site with HCG statistics based on single and twin pregnancies: https://www.betabase.info/index.html

You can calculate your doubling time when you get your results 48 hours apart. Misspriss, I hope they are taking two HCG draws 48 hours apart, otherwise your levels probably won't tell you much. With my first two miscarriages, my levels were slow to rise and not doubling in 48 hours, and I was told to expect the worst. With my daughter, my levels doubled in 28 hours(!!) and this time my levels are doubling in 30 hours. I am hopeful for that, but still worried about the potential for a blighted ovum. Bleh.


----------



## misspriss

Feronia said:


> Best of luck to everyone. This really is a tough time.
> I found a site with HCG statistics based on single and twin pregnancies: https://www.betabase.info/index.html
> 
> You can calculate your doubling time when you get your results 48 hours apart. Misspriss, I hope they are taking two HCG draws 48 hours apart, otherwise your levels probably won't tell you much. With my first two miscarriages, my levels were slow to rise and not doubling in 48 hours, and I was told to expect the worst. With my daughter, my levels doubled in 28 hours(!!) and this time my levels are doubling in 30 hours. I am hopeful for that, but still worried about the potential for a blighted ovum. Bleh.

I think they are waiting to see if my level is even >5 before they plan to do a second draw, since I told them I got a negative test today. If it comes back somewhat pregnant, they will have me come in for a second. If they don't, there is a place here for $49 I can get a beta done myself, so if they won't do a 48hr one, I'll get my own done.


----------



## bridgetboo62

fingers crossed for you! 
be sure to update us with the HCG level tomorrow morning


----------



## misspriss

Thanks for all your prayers and support ladies, but I think it's over.

I just started cramping after I got home, like AF cramps, and now I started bleeding. I can't believe this, I just told DH yesterday :cry:


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh no like full on bleeding with clots or just spotting?
are you going to go in to the hospital?
im sooo sorry misspriss


----------



## ttc126

I'm so so very sorry for your loss Hon :( 

:hugs: 

Praying for comfort and peace. I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Oh Misspriss I just got caught up on everything! :hugs: please please keep us updated. I'm still going to kmfx for you, sending positive energy your way! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

MissPriss :hugs: I am praying for you.


----------



## misspriss

No, it's fairly light but red. The cramps feel just like AF. That and the negative digi and very faint FRER, it's pretty sure it's a chemical. I'm not going to the hospital, at 4w2d there is absolutely nothing they can or will do.

I will just do the best I can tonight. I have a wonderful husband and a wonderful son.


----------



## babyfeva

So much to catch up on. Wishing both of you emy and misspriss all the best. I know how stressed you must be feeling but we're all here for you. 

I had my first scan tiday and got to hear heartbeat. It was about 115_120 bpm. However, baby measured almost a week behind. Of course, I am still worrying because I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks and didnt find out until past 11 weeks. Dr basically just said to wait until my next scan on the 25 to see if baby has grown. Im freaking out. She suggested taking baby aspirin and I started progesterone on Thursday. 

DH and I dtd last night and had pink/ red spotting afterwards. This morning I woke up with horrible stomach pain and went #2, noticed pink spotting again. At the ultrasound she did thr transvaginal scan and when she pulled out thete was brown blood. Im.still.having a little bit if brown blood when I wipe. I see like tiny specks of tissue. I hope its nothing.


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh i wasnt sure how far along you were
at least its good that its light! that is hopefull
hang in there
i have gotten cramps everyday since before i got my BFP on the day of my missed period
so maybe cramps could just be your body preparing


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ babyfeva
i hear spotting is common in the first tri
i wouldnt worry too much!
fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear, misspriss... :(


----------



## Megamegan

Misspriss, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to get pregnant again when you're ready and that all goes well timing-wise with your job. :hugs:

Emy keeping FX for you <3

This first tri is so scary. How can something so amazing and exciting and happy, also be so terrifying?! Hubby went running tonight, he's trying to get healthy before our baby enters our world- so wonderful of him. I went with him and did some light jogging and walking, normal for me- anyway I felt slight cramps after which is a little unnerving but trying to remember cramps and such are normal right now. I've officially passed my period due date which was either yesterday or today, so tomorrow I'm heading into Week 4 and I'll be pretty busy this week so hopefully it goes by quickly and without incident. I can't wait to get past the 6 week mark.


----------



## confuzion

Megan - hope you hydrated after your jog. Dehydration can cause cramps. My midwife always advised me to sit down and drink water if I have any cramping.

misspriss - I've been there and it's the worst feeling in the world to have it ripped away from you like that. I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:.

babyfeva - I responded in the Feb rainbow group but will say again, it's very positive that you saw a heartbeat! Don't worry about the spotting :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Misspriss - I'm so sorry you have started bleeding :-( fx your beta results say otherwise!! Sending hugs!! Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks Confuzion, I was drinking water the whole time, but most likely not enough. I have drank a lot since being home tonight though. I'll keep that advice in mind.


----------



## bridgetboo62

ahhhh im so excited
we went out and got the material today to make our hand made announcement cards
(stamps, ink, stencils, blank cards)
its going to be soooo much fun making them

i will definitely be posting a picture
but they wont be made until thursday night ish
because they will contain a copy of my first ultrasound image (for my immediate family) and the ones for OHs family wont be completed until later on and will contain our 12 weeks ultrasound image


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm sooo sorry Miss Priss. I hope the next time you get that BFP it stays. Thinking of you xx


----------



## maisie78

So sorry Misspriss xxx


----------



## laura109

So sorry hun. It does sound like a chemical. With mine i had two heavy days of bleeding followed by a few lighter days. My cycles became heavy and irregular after so if you do find that pop on the pill for a couple of cycles. Thats what i had to do 

My chemical did change my body and its sad theres not even a chat offered to you from a nurse to explain about it.

i found out what it was all about on the internet. It means the egg attached but not very well... basically the chemicals were not right.

its apparently very slim youd have two in a row. So you should be completly fine next time.

i know it is upsetting but you will get your baby and im sure it will be next year and we will still all have babies next year 
take care xx

excuse my spelling x


----------



## bridgetboo62

its okay to start trying right away after having a miscarriage
sometimes it even makes you more fertile


----------



## laura109

Yep my sis fell again straight away. She lost hers at 13 weeks x


----------



## EMYJC

Misspriss, my heart is breaking for you. I really hope it has stopped and you get a good HCG result today. If not, then you are right, you have your beautiful son and OH. We are already blessed, doesnt make it all that easier when going through this but that's what I keep telling myself. 

TTC and babyfeva great that you have heard the heartbeats, that must be amazing.

I am so clinging to the fact I had a wacky cycle like I have before. Was the whole reason I was put on clomid as I never knew when I was ovulating even though I did every month. Clomid first round gave me a cyst though so I had to stop it for this cycle where I have conceived. I am praying now that maybe just maybe I actually did ovulate May 27th CD33 as I had pink spotting on June 6th and thought my period had started- maybe implantation? I got my first BFP June 8th. I had been doing tests 2 weeks before that and all were BFN. I possibly could only be 4 weeks 6 days -5 weeks. Clearblue digitial though has been saying 2-3 for the past week now though. :/


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry misspriss. Thinking of you and your family xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## British Mummy

Saw Dr today for the quickest appointment ever. Bit pointless just put me in the midwife book so I guess I'll hear from her to get an 8 week appointment. He calculated my edd as February 14th though, Valentines day:D I guess that'll change with a scan, fingers crossed for making it to 8 Weeks, positive positive positive! Good luck to evertime having scans and tests this week x x


----------



## KatieSweet

Misspriss - I am so incredibly sorry hon. Thinking of you..! 

British Mummy - sounds like me haha. I also went to my GP assuming that's what you had to do first... but no :) I'm such a noob. Got some do's and don't's though so it wasn't entirely pointless.


----------



## laurac1988

My GP just said congrats and gave me the number for the midwife. I did have the appt booked anyway though as I was going to see him about not getting pregnant... So I figured I would keep the appointment.
It was the first time I had said "I'm pregnant" out loud


----------



## Blondish_keg

my heart aches for the ladies experiencing new loss right now, It's got under my skin and into my dreams - I wish there was something we could do for you all :hugs:

I think that yesterday ms started up, I am really starting to struggle eating. And I know I am a bit late on the poo convo but I think you all jinxed my bowls as I now have sympathy constipation :wacko:

Now *mad* question, but is anyone else considering maternity clothes yet? I'm just off to buy my first maternity leggins - my fatso belly wont squeeze into any of my clothes at 7 weeks :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i barely got my maternity clothes washed and put away my youngest son is only 8 1/2 months, im back in yoga pants because the bloating makes jeans uncomfy and one of my friends has got my maternity jeans but at less than 5wks i dont think I should need them yet lol :blush: 

my heart is breaking for those of u going through a suspected loss right now before I fell pregnant with my eldest then I lost 2 pregnanices that year one right before and it totally messed me up so that i didnt realise i was pregnant with my eldest till hubby made me test at 7ish weeks


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm wearing all my stretchy clothes at the moment but I did start wearing and buying maternity clothes very early with the last pregnancy and was in maternity clothes at 11weeks with ds.
Xx


----------



## KatieSweet

I've never loved my sweatpants more than I do in this very moment.

My legs are feeling so heavy today. I literally have to drag my feet. Pffffft.


----------



## maisie78

I was just saying to oh this morning that I am only about a week away from maternity trousers. There was literally no room in my trousers this morning before I went out and now I'm home it's back in the leggings :(


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm exhausted I slept like a baby ds slept through I'm not sure if it's just from the busy weekend or if it's pregnancy related. 
I was sick last night and this morning but had an empty stomach both times so it was painful but nothing much came up :cry: I'm sure a wimp when it comes to sickness. 
Xx


----------



## Megamegan

I'm bloated and have a light padding on my belly anyway so I feel like I'll need maternity clothes sooner rather than later, but I also have a lot of loose-fitting clothes now and I don't want to wear the tight maternity tops until my bump looks like a bump and not like fat... lol. Can't wait for that bump!!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks everyone. I really don't think the results of my test will matter at this point, as the bleeding is heavier than a regular period. I'm going to leave this thread now, so I thank you all again and wish you all the happiest and healthiest pregnancies you could possibly have!

Hopefully I will see you all again in the baby club before too long :flower:


----------



## EMYJC

Look after yourself Miss Priss. So sorry xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Wishing you all the best Misspriss!

So, I've lost 1.5 pounds! How is that possible? I don't have any MS whatsoever. I'm eating normally. I don't get it. I should be feeling super bloated by now but I don't... I don't feel very optimistic. With my son I felt huge my this point. My last pregnancy where I had a mmc, I didn't feel like I got big my this point either. Ugh.


----------



## Mommy2missR

Good luck misspriss. :hugs: Try not to lose hope; your Rainbow will come.

As far as maternity clothes, pshhhh the minute I find out I am pregnant I drag those bad boys out. I'm a big fan of comfort. And morning sickness is worse if your pants are too tight. I wore a pair of skinny style maternity jeans with the tight demi-panel (elastic band style) last week, and I felt so sick by the time 3p rolled around. As soon as I got home I took those bad boys off and got in leggings, a million times better almost instantly. I'm still in the stage where I just look fat rather than pregnant, but the bump will be here soon enough.


----------



## Feronia

I'll hold out as long as I can before buying maternity clothes. Thankfully I still have tops left over from my daughter that I've worn as normal tops, but I feel like I might need pants soon. Wishing I didn't sell them all after my daughter!


----------



## ttc126

I started wearing maternity clothes at 14 weeks with my son. I wear a lot of skinny jeans and didn't want to stretch them out :) I too just finished packing away my maternity clothes :) i am pregnant in a different season this time but i plan to try to wear most of them still and not buy too many new things. Right now, my normal jeans are not comfortable at all so I'm with you all in sweat pants! I only have 3 pair though so i was thinking i might go get some more cute looking ones from the clearance sections of stores :)!

Oh my goodness ladies!!!! Took a zofran this am and wow i feel human again! I am nervous to be taking a medicine but I'm thankful it's working so well! 

Baby feva, I've lost a couple pounds too. I've been sick but able to eat like a cow most of the day! I think it's common. I wouldn't base feelings of viability on that for sure! :hugs: everything will be ok :)


----------



## laura109

People keep saying ive put weight on as i cant get the bloating to go dow.

my sister gave me her maternity/pregnancy book today it has absoloutly everything from
....diet, symptoms, pregnancy scans and apointments. What to buy for baby. What to put in your hospital bag. Labour and pain relief.

i know its early days but im terrifird of labour. I want an epidural.
you have to go through so much to be a mum. Im freaking out today about whether i can cope with labour.


----------



## crysshae

Hi Ladies! I got my BFP on Father's Day, and my due date is February 22nd. Would love to join you!

Laura - You'll do fine. You're a mama! You have a long ways to go before labor, and you'll have gone through many more things before that day comes. Enjoy your pregnancy, and everything will fall into place as you go along. And if you have a hard time with the pain of labor, that is exactly what the epidural is for. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2missR

laura109 said:


> People keep saying ive put weight on as i cant get the bloating to go dow.
> 
> my sister gave me her maternity/pregnancy book today it has absoloutly everything from
> ....diet, symptoms, pregnancy scans and apointments. What to buy for baby. What to put in your hospital bag. Labour and pain relief.
> 
> i know its early days but im terrifird of labour. I want an epidural.
> you have to go through so much to be a mum. Im freaking out today about whether i can cope with labour.

Oh goodness, those books always make it out to be much worse than it really is. We've been birthing babies for thousands of years without hopsitals; we are women! Hear us roar! Your body is capible of such amazing things, and you truly forget the pain once your little one is in your arms. I know it was painful when I was in labor and gave birth to my 9lb4oz baby girl (who is now 6), but I couldn't tell you now how 'bad' it was. You will be great!!


----------



## babyfeva

crysshae said:


> Hi Ladies! I got my BFP on Father's Day, and my due date is February 22nd. Would love to join you!
> 
> Laura - You'll do fine. You're a mama! You have a long ways to go before labor, and you'll have gone through many more things before that day comes. Enjoy your pregnancy, and everything will fall into place as you go along. And if you have a hard time with the pain of labor, that is exactly what the epidural is for. :hugs:

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## laura109

Thanks girls. The book is scary your right! It is soooo far away your right. I guess one day of pain for a lifetime of love is a small price xx


----------



## jmandrews

First appt set for Monday at 11:15am i hope they will start testing betas and schedule an early ultrasound since having a MC


----------



## swanxxsong

The progesterone is making my bloat so I have already busted out some maternity shorts. Just makes it more comfortable for me esp with chasing a toddler LOL. 

I'm so sorry Miss Priss. :( :hugs:

Those books are terrifying. I admit when I got pregnant with Aria I said I wanted an elective section. No lie! I educated myself and realized I wanted an all natural birth. Sadly I ended up not having my ideal birth situation with her and for months I mourned that. But I am preparing myself and this time, I will have no choice as I won't be able to access an epidural ;) LOL.


----------



## lynnikins

oh goodness pregnancy and birth books are something to be steered clear of for sure, i read all of them when pregnant with ds1 and I don't think i used any of the stuff in them, much better advice from women who had actually been through it but honestly you won't know how pregnancy affects you till you go through it at least once if not twice. I thankfully have had 4 fairly straightforward pregnancies other than SPD with number 2 and 3 straightforward labour's and births, only the first one caused any issues. feel free to pick my brains on natural and homebirth and big babies since my smallest was 9lb 7oz ( baby boy 3 ) and largest 10lb 12oz ( baby boy 2 ) after all knowledge is useless if we arent using or sharing it


----------



## Feronia

Put the scary books down! (Especially the dreaded What to Expect when youre Expecting. Yikes.)

I have so many natural pregnancy books that do a great job of calming you about labour  I actually looked forward to going into labour for my first, and it really wasnt that bad. Im happy to give recommendations! 
Im planning another home birth this time! Anyone else?

Edit: lynnikins I just noticed you had a home birth. Cool! There are 2 home birth hopefuls then so far! :D I am also a birth doula and will be going to school to become a midwife, so I'm happy to share what I know about home birth, natural birth, and physiological pregnancy.


----------



## savvysaver

ttc, I just got the nurse to send over a prescription for zofran. She told me to try Vitamin B6 first. Not super nauseous, just not hungry at all and my stomach is super sore. Glad it worked for you! I hate taking meds too.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah I'm aiming for homebirth number 3, wish id had the guts to have ds2 at home but my experience with ds1 left me wanting the "security" of hospital which turned out for the best as i was nearly dead anemic by the time I had ds2 anyway and needed urgent blood transfusion.

Has everyone started their pre-natal vitamins yet? I need to get some new ones as my last bottle is out of date :(


----------



## readynwilling

i was really sick yesterday. I threw up in the morning, thought it must be the start of MS, even though i didn't get sick with my other 2. But then i got chills and sweats and numbness and pain in my legs. And i could barely eat or drink. Then about 9pm i started to feel better. I woke up today and i feel decent? so weird. My milk suffered a bit, and the baby was very unsettled last night as he still nurses A LOT at night time. but im trying to get the liquids into me. Its still kinda slow - i don't seem to be able to manage more than a sip or two at a time...


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm a home birth hopeful too! 
I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour. 
We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko: 
I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now. 
Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm sorry to the ones who are going through a possibly loss. I can't imagine what your feeling right now.

Also sorry to those with morning sickness i didn't get it with DS so I'm hoping not to get it this time, but people keep reminding me that every pregnancy is different.

I agree with everyone, if your going to read those books don't read the labor and delivery part, scary scary stuff. I did that last time and was terrified. Even though I ended up being induced it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.
lynnikins, I started taking pre natal's yesterday. I had to buy new ones as well. DS isn't that old but they had gotten really gross.

I'm so jealous of those who arleady have appointments soon. My doctors office doesn't do them until between 8 and 10 weeks. So mine isn't until July 17th :cry:
I have a really nasty cold right now and when I cough it causes pain in my uterus. Has anybody else ever experienced that?


----------



## RaspberryK

I coughed yesterday and had horrible pulling pain it was right after puking and I was lying down but it wasn't nice. 
Xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ok, I feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one. I'm sure its just add strain on something thats already growing and stretching.


----------



## laura109

Thanks girlies. I guess lots of you are doing it again so
Thats further proof itl be ok. Its like that one born every minuite thats on in the uk. I am not watching that now im pregnant it wont help lol.

Ill stay clear of the books. Thanks for sharing your stories with me. I had a day last week like this.

some days im excited others im more nervous.

Me and oh half both choosen our girl and boy names we love. We are slso thinking of bits we want to buy after 20 weeks and nursury ideas.

it is really early but 7 months and 3 weeks will soon be here lol xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

Glad I'm not the only one stretching - didn't manage to get out as didn't trust my stomach :S Just sneezing makes my abdomen hurt, so I'm guessing it hurts us everything stretching ?


----------



## Megamegan

I'm really enjoying my Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy book... I haven't gotten near the labor and delivery part and probably won't, going by your recommendations, lol. But so far, I like the book. I have What To Expect also, but might not open it. 

I'm not doing a home birth, but we happen to have a hospital 1 minute from our house (literally right behind us on the same piece of land pretty much) which is well known for its excellent maternity ward. I'm hoping the Army hospital I go to will approve a referral for me to go there instead, since it's so close by.


----------



## savvysaver

readynwilling said:


> i was really sick yesterday. I threw up in the morning, thought it must be the start of MS, even though i didn't get sick with my other 2. But then i got chills and sweats and numbness and pain in my legs. And i could barely eat or drink. Then about 9pm i started to feel better. I woke up today and i feel decent? so weird. My milk suffered a bit, and the baby was very unsettled last night as he still nurses A LOT at night time. but im trying to get the liquids into me. Its still kinda slow - i don't seem to be able to manage more than a sip or two at a time...

I felt almost the exact same way yesterday. I never threw up but I woke up with the chills and sweats and my legs were aching. I could barely stand or walk. I didn't have an appetite at all. I forced myself to eat lunch (carrots and chips were the only thing that didn't make me gag) and I was a little hungry at dinner time so I had a small amount of mac and cheese and grilled chicken. I had diarrhea and horrible stomach pains about an hour later. Went to bed early. I feel a little better today, still cold (not really chills) and I am not hungry at all. Scared to eat right now. Called RE and nurse sent prescription for zofran and told me to try B6 first. She did tell me to drink as much water as I could handle. Hope you feel better!


----------



## jmandrews

Oh yes the lovely round ligament pain. That's the stretching pain you are feeling. I already have it too. I get it when I sneeze, cough, or move too quick.


----------



## nicole6212

I've been having quick bouts of nausea, but not actual morning sickness yet. I've been starving, but I think that might have more to do with getting a tooth pulled last week (3 days before I found out I was pregnant) and not really being able to eat anything solid (great timing, eh). I've had some stretching and cramping, but no spotting at all. Mainly, its just been sore boobies and extreme fatigue. It's taking all I have to stay awake right now, since I'm in the middle of my work shift, and no one here knows anything. Although, they might figure it out since I haven't been drinking coffee and I quit smoking. :p

My thoughts are with all the ladies worrying right now. I hope for a H&H 9 months for all of us.


----------



## jmandrews

Just a suggestion but I thought it might be fun to add the :yellow: stork next to each of our names on the first page and as we find out what we are having we can change them to :blue: or :pink: or even keep them :yellow: if it's a surprise. :) 

We could also do a running total for how many growing bumps then how many boy and girl bumps we have. 
:) if you look at October bumpkins you will see what I'm talking about. I created that thread but left when I found out I was Misvarrying. Anyway just a suggestion I just thought it would be fun to keep track of who is who.


----------



## Feronia

Good idea. I don't plan to find out at my 20 week scan, but DH wants to. We'll see!

That's cool living 1 minute away from a hospital. I'd personally be far more likely to want a homebirth in that situation because you'd get the comfort and advantages of labouring and birthing at home, with only being a minute away in case you need to transfer. :haha: Sounds ideal!


----------



## nicole6212

Jmandrews- I like the stork idea :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I am on my prenatals! Sorry I forget who asked that. Lynnikins maybe? Lol. But yes. I've been on them since I found out. I was a little lax taking them while TTC lol. 

I like the stork idea! 

Who is finding out and who isn't? 

We are. Hubby begged me to let him find out and I know if he knows it'll never be kept secret. His mom will beat the baby's sex out of him and then it'll somehow slip to me. LOL. So we will find out together if baby cooperates!


----------



## laura109

We want to find out. X


----------



## nicole6212

I'm taking my prenatals every morning. I'm sure that time frame will change if ms kicks in. 
I admire the people that can control themselves enough to keep the gender a surprise. I'm one of those people that need to know everything, I don't handle not being in control very well. 
I'm hoping for a little girl, since I already have a little boy, and when I asked DS if he wanted a little brother or little sister, he said little sister. He doesn't know that one is on the way though. I would still be happy with a little boy though, mainly I just want a healthy little one. 

Are you guys waiting to tell, or have you already told, or a mixture of both?
Our plan is to wait until after the first trimester, I might let it slip to my mom before that though, its already tempting to tell her whenever I talk to her, and I'm only 5 weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> Just a suggestion but I thought it might be fun to add the :yellow: stork next to each of our names on the first page and as we find out what we are having we can change them to :blue: or :pink: or even keep them :yellow: if it's a surprise. :)
> 
> We could also do a running total for how many growing bumps then how many boy and girl bumps we have.
> :) if you look at October bumpkins you will see what I'm talking about. I created that thread but left when I found out I was Misvarrying. Anyway just a suggestion I just thought it would be fun to keep track of who is who.

Great idea I'll look into that xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I've told my best friend and I'll have to tell work on Saturday but no one else. 
We were strongly team yellow with ds and I'm undecided if we want to find out this time. 
Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry for your loss MissPriss <3

I like the stork idea :) we are finding out and we are planning on having a gender reveal. I want a cake with "waddle it be?" Written on it and decorated with yellow duckies. We were at fun fare yesterday and hubby caught a stuffed duckie so we are keeping it for baby :)

I started taking my pre-natals since we started ttc last year and stopped for a week a few months ago when I was a bit deflated about the whole ttc business.

I had a c-section with DD and chances are that I might have it again if the doctor doesn't agree to a vbac which I hope to have this time. 

I said to hubby I seriously need to get new comfy pants. I have no idea what it is, but I am so bloated and feels uncomfortable when there is pressure on my lower tummy. You would think I am 20 weeks already! I just want to wait until docs appointment Monday before I go buy clothes. 

Anyone else peeing like crazy? Feels like I need to go all the time!!


----------



## imphope

So today was a great day. We saw our baby and it is right where it should be. In the uterus, no ectopic! I do have a corpus luteum cyst which is normal and common in first trimester. She showed me on the ultrasound. That's why I am feeling cramps on the right side. It should shrink as the placenta takes over eventually. Such relief. And we saw the heart beating! It was 139bpm and she said that is a perfect number. I can finally relax. We aren't out if the woods but the chance of miscarriage drops dramatically after this point. So glad. 

We are telling immediate family and a couple close friends now that we have seen the heartbeat. Then will wait to tell others until end of first trimester. I figure if we miscarry, these are the people we would want support from.


----------



## nicole6212

That's great, imphope. Glad you got good news, and got to hear the heartbeat :)


----------



## nicole6212

Angelbaby_01- oh my yes. I'm impressed if I can make it 2 hours without running to the washroom. Usually its every 30-60minutes I'm in there peeing.


----------



## savvysaver

I love the stork idea! I would be more willing to wait but my hubby is set on finding out the gender. I am sure it is a boy though.


----------



## crysshae

angel - That's a cute idea.

imphope - Wonderful news! 

We will find out the gender. We always do. No hope of us being surprised. Too impatient. Lol. 

We won't tell anyone until we are further along. 

Going to the restroom constantly is what tempted me to test a day before I had planned. Today it doesn't seem quite as much as it has been, but still more than the norm for me.


----------



## RaspberryK

Great news imphope xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

We want to find out the sex. I think I would go crazy if I didn't know lol. I'm a bit OCD and would want everything to be perfect for when bubba arrives. OH & I would love a girl as we have a boy but would obviously be happy either way. As long as bubba is healthy that's all that matters :)

I started taking pregnacare last Monday when I got my BFP! & yup needing to go toilet a lot..


----------



## lynnikins

Not told anyone other than DH in person but let a few friends in Private fb groups know caus they won't talk, don't know how long i can keep quiet though for, i hope till after I have got a job so it might be after our first scan that we tell people. though i think i might end up telling Mum and my sister who's expecting in Nov but they live in NZ and Australia so no chance of letting it slip to MIL or FIL


----------



## lynnikins

RaspberryK said:


> I'm a home birth hopeful too!
> I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour.
> We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko:
> I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now.
> Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx


What part of Northamptonshire are you hun? I'm in Wellingborough, was under the care of Kettering Homebirth Team last time they barely made it :dohh: must remember to call them earlier this time


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've told OH obviously, Mum & MIL. Not planning to tell the rest of the family until 12 weeks and not planning to tell the rest of the world, facebook etc until 20 weeks. Feel bad that I haven't told my Dad yet. Think my Mum's struggling not to tell him aswell lol. I really want to tell my 2 year old but I know he'll blab to everyone lol bless him xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

jmandrews said:


> Just a suggestion but I thought it might be fun to add the :yellow: stork next to each of our names on the first page and as we find out what we are having we can change them to :blue: or :pink: or even keep them :yellow: if it's a surprise. :)
> 
> We could also do a running total for how many growing bumps then how many boy and girl bumps we have.
> :) if you look at October bumpkins you will see what I'm talking about. I created that thread but left when I found out I was Misvarrying. Anyway just a suggestion I just thought it would be fun to keep track of who is who.

i love love love this idea!
we should definitely do this


----------



## bridgetboo62

RaspberryK said:


> I'm a home birth hopeful too!
> I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour.
> We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko:
> I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now.
> Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx

20 minutes after your arrived! wow i would have just stayed home and said screw the midwife, i would have also gotten my money back from her, that is so unacceptable she should lose her license


----------



## bridgetboo62

Feronia said:


> I'll hold out as long as I can before buying maternity clothes. Thankfully I still have tops left over from my daughter that I've worn as normal tops, but I feel like I might need pants soon. Wishing I didn't sell them all after my daughter!


i would just buy the band thing so you can leave your pants unbuttoned and you can wear it with any pants it comes in different colors and everything. thats what im going to get when i need maternity pants
not sure what i will do for shirts but i will probably just go to target and motherhood maternity and look around when it comes that time and hopefully i see something i like


----------



## lynnikins

bridgetboo62 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I'm a home birth hopeful too!
> I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour.
> We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko:
> I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now.
> Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx
> 
> 20 minutes after your arrived! wow i would have just stayed home and said screw the midwife, i would have also gotten my money back from her, that is so unacceptable she should lose her licenseClick to expand...


In the UK we don't tend to use private Mw's much as it seems expensive to pay for one when the NHS have to send a MW to you to attend when your in labour if you don't wish to go to hospital,


----------



## bridgetboo62

as far as pregnancy books go
i dont plan on reading any books
except maybe i will read some if my sister recommends it
she has the best natural birth books ever!
i would definitely stick to natural birthing books
they give you a sense of comfort and empowerment about labour
instead of fear like other books do
labour is not a medical emergency (in most situations) and its not something to be feared its just a part of life
we would definitely be doing a home birth if we could afford it
but with our insurance a hospital birth and all the appointments combined will add up to less than $100 at $5 each appointment and $5 for the hospital birth

sorry for all the posts just trying to catch up :blush:


----------



## bridgetboo62

lynnikins said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I'm a home birth hopeful too!
> I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour.
> We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko:
> I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now.
> Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx
> 
> 20 minutes after your arrived! wow i would have just stayed home and said screw the midwife, i would have also gotten my money back from her, that is so unacceptable she should lose her licenseClick to expand...
> 
> 
> In the UK we don't tend to use private Mw's much as it seems expensive to pay for one when the NHS have to send a MW to you to attend when your in labour if you don't wish to go to hospital,Click to expand...


gah i hate the US
our systems for everything are so inefficient compared to other countries and it sucks! :growlmad:


----------



## laurac1988

There's quite a few people know about squishy. My dad, stepmum, OHs stepmum, dad and mum, OHs sister and my two sisters. Plus a couple of friends too


----------



## bridgetboo62

OH one of my sisters and a few of my friends know we are expecting
but by the end of the weekend my mom and dad will know
still super scared to tell them but want to get it over with so they can freak out and then come around and be supportive


----------



## jmandrews

Thank I thought so too :)

We want to find out the gender. I can't wait! But first I just want to make it out of the first Tri. 
We have told our parents, one sister, and a couple close friends who were the best support during my miscarriage.


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia said:


> Good idea. I don't plan to find out at my 20 week scan, but DH wants to. We'll see!
> 
> That's cool living 1 minute away from a hospital. I'd personally be far more likely to want a homebirth in that situation because you'd get the comfort and advantages of labouring and birthing at home, with only being a minute away in case you need to transfer. :haha: Sounds ideal!


I would agree, but I'm renting a crappy little apartment so I'm not sure I'd actually be more comfortable in my own home at this point, lol. If we end up buying a house before I give birth (very slight chance, planning to do that after the baby actually) then maybe I would consider it.


----------



## Megamegan

I've told most of the world, lol. My whole family, DH's family, and tons of friends and coworkers. I don't care. I am a pretty public person, and DH and I were bursting with excitement and just felt like we had to tell people. But I will save the FB announcement for when we have an ultrasound photo to show. If anything goes wrong, I don't mind talking about it- I'd probably talk about it with all these people anyway after the fact, even if I didn't tell them early on. I'm just staying hopeful though and not expecting anything bad to happen... although each day it is more and more of a relief that I'm not bleeding!

And we totally are finding out the gender asap, DH and I really want a girl but we'd be happy with a boy too of course. We just always imagined ourselves with a girl first.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah we plan on telling my mom and dad after our first appointment and scan on thursday, they tried for nine years and had countless miscarriages before they had my sister, so they would be super understanding and supportive if that were to happen
and we are going to tell OH parents, grandma, and sister and my other sister after our 11-13 week scan
then we are going to announce on facebook after we find out the gender at our 18-20 week scan


----------



## KatieSweet

DH knows, and I've only told my best friend and her husband thus far. I just really needed to tell someone even this early on.

Ideally I wanted to wait with telling our families until after the first trimester, but we planned a big vacation with my family when I'm at 10,5 weeks (and we'll be together 24/7 pretty much for two full weeks... not a lot of hiding the symptoms then LOL), so we'll just tell both of our families shortly before then.


----------



## Feronia

We found out with our daughter, but I&#8217;m hoping not to find out. I remember after birthing her in the tub just holding her to my chest for a while and not knowing. I remember thinking that it would have been absolutely lovely to discover it at that moment, but I totally understand being anxious to find out sooner!

We&#8217;re thinking of not telling family until I&#8217;m 30 weeks. We live in Canada, but family lives in the States and we will be flying down in December. I&#8217;d like them to all meet us at the airport and surprise them! I am so tempted to tell friends though, but so far nobody knows.

Hehe, Megamegan, I totally understand. We live on the top storey of a 1-bedroom apartment, and I was really hoping to give birth in some place nicer and more permanent. Not likely to be a reality for some time, but the birth there ended up being very nice. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i dont think it would matter if it was an apartment or house for me
it was my home then i would feel comfortable in it


----------



## laurac1988

We can't wait to find out the gender


----------



## bridgetboo62

we cant wait either
im going to ask the midwife about the harmony gender testing at our first appointment the day after tomorrow
which can be done through blood after 10 weeks


----------



## swanxxsong

We have told both sets of parents, my sister, a handful of friends who we know we can trust. And his boss knows. All of these people knew early about all our pregnancies because we knew we could trust them and wanted their support if we suffered a loss. No one but hubby and my sister knows about my chemical though because BFP and chemical were the same day. But anyway, they all were such a solid support system during the weeks during which we watched our baby slip away from us that we knew we wanted to tell them again.


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh and i forgot
two or three of OH's coworkers know too


----------



## dcm_mw12

Found out yesterday I was pregnant, went to the clinic to confirm. Edd feb 9


----------



## savvysaver

dcm_mw12 said:


> Found out yesterday I was pregnant, went to the clinic to confirm. Edd feb 9

Hi and welcome! My edd is Feb 9th too! :flower:


----------



## bridgetboo62

dcm_mw12 said:


> Found out yesterday I was pregnant, went to the clinic to confirm. Edd feb 9


congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Gesshoku

hey ladies! trying to catch up on posts. 

we want to find out the gender. we'd love a boy but and girl is fine. she just better be ready to be a nerd. :)

no one but dh knows. and it will be that way until I see the dr july 9th (9 weeks). we'll listen to the heartbeat then tell the moms first (my mom, my step mom, and mil)and siblings. then a week later the grandparents/aunts/uncles. close friends we wont tell until maybe week 11-12. just before we put an announcement on fb. 

I'm all for the stork thing. :)

no home birth for me. we have 4 cats and 2 dogs. no matter how much I clean, there is always fur. besides, birth is messy, I have no idea where in my house I'd do it. :shrug:


----------



## Feronia

Welcome to the new people!

Birth can be messy, but it cleans up nicely -- especially if you prepare! ;)
I went to a surprise and unplanned home birth the other day. The mama had her baby fast and on the kitchen floor. Friends and family cleaned up, and you wouldn't have even guessed by the following day! That was true of my home birth as well, except for the kiddie pool full of blood that sat there for a day! :haha: It really isn't so bad!


----------



## bridgetboo62

for those who have delivered in a hospital
how do you clean yourself up afterwards
like do they have showers there?


----------



## crysshae

Dcm - congratulations!

Bridget - yes, there are showers. The nurses will clean you up after the birth and once you're ready for a shower, you can take one.


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh cool thank you
the thought never even occurred to be before until just now
good to know though
is it like a private shower in the bathroom that is connected to your room most of the time?


----------



## bridgetboo62

i will have to ask to take a tour of the labor and delivery department in the hospital i want to give birth at
-runs to write that down on the list of thing to ask midwife about on appointment on thursday-


----------



## nicole6212

bridgetboo62 said:


> oh cool thank you
> the thought never even occurred to be before until just now
> good to know though
> is it like a private shower in the bathroom that is connected to your room most of the time?

When I gave birth to DS, my insurance covered a semi-private room, which was two beds and a bathroom, with a shower (thankfully the other occupant was only there for the first of my 3 nights, and i had it to myself the rest of the time). There's also the ward, which has multiple beds; and private rooms, not too sure what the bathroom situation is like with either of those. I'm assuming the private rooms had a private bathroom. That was with a Canadian hospital, though.


----------



## jmandrews

I live in the US and we have private rooms with private showers. The nurses were wonderful. Overall a great experience for me. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i know there are private rooms in the hospital i am delivering at
and it would only make sense to have private bathroom and private showers
the other kaiser hospital my sister delivered at had private rooms with private bathrooms i dont remember if there was a shower in it but most likely

how soon after giving birth are you transferred from labor and delivery to the maternity ward


----------



## confuzion

Never given birth myself. But have tons of nephews and I've waited and visited after the births. My sisters-in-law had their own rooms with their own private showers (NJ).

We don't plan on telling anyone for a long time. Just me and DH know. But that's just because of our crap history with this stuff. Everyone gets so excited and it's hard enough losing a baby without feeling like crap over disappointing everyone (though of course they're very supportive but support of my DH is enough for me).

As far as finding out the gender. Assuming we get that far, I think we will probably end up finding out via blood test (panorama) at 10 weeks if U/S shows a healthy baby.


----------



## bridgetboo62

confuzion said:


> Never given birth myself. But have tons of nephews and I've waited and visited after the births. My sisters-in-law had their own rooms with their own private showers (NJ).
> 
> We don't plan on telling anyone for a long time. Just me and DH know. But that's just because of our crap history with this stuff. Everyone gets so excited and it's hard enough losing a baby without feeling like crap over disappointing everyone (though of course they're very supportive but support of my DH is enough for me).
> 
> As far as finding out the gender. Assuming we get that far, I think we will probably end up finding out via blood test (panorama) at 10 weeks if U/S shows a healthy baby.


yes! me and OH are hoping to be able to find out that way as well


----------



## ZombieKitten

jmandrews said:


> Just a suggestion but I thought it might be fun to add the :yellow: stork next to each of our names on the first page and as we find out what we are having we can change them to :blue: or :pink: or even keep them :yellow: if it's a surprise. :)
> 
> We could also do a running total for how many growing bumps then how many boy and girl bumps we have.
> :) if you look at October bumpkins you will see what I'm talking about. I created that thread but left when I found out I was Misvarrying. Anyway just a suggestion I just thought it would be fun to keep track of who is who.

I love this idea!!! I'm hoping to stay :yellow: but I feel like DH will beg to find out. 



bridgetboo62 said:


> for those who have delivered in a hospital
> how do you clean yourself up afterwards
> like do they have showers there?

I think every hospital is different (I know some hospitals still have shared rooms where you will be roomed with another mother, but that's very rare now I think). The hospital I stayed at had it's own private bathroom with a large bathroom with a huge bathtub as well as a standup shower. There was also a mini-kitchen in my room and a guest bed for DH :)


----------



## swanxxsong

The hospital closest to me has shared rooms. One of many reasons why I am not going. 

The hospital in which I delivered, the room in which you deliver is the room in which you stay unless there are crazy circumstances otherwise. I was in that otherwise category. Full moon, full hoard of women giving birth. I was moved two hours after delivering just because of space issues and since I was feeling okay despite how early she came and all. :rofl: so out I went.


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh cause i remember when my sister had her baby the room she delivered in (the first room i came to visit baby in) was different from the second time i came to visit when she was ready to take baby home
i think it was like on a completely different floor but same building


----------



## jmandrews

bridgetboo62 said:


> yeah i know there are private rooms in the hospital i am delivering at
> and it would only make sense to have private bathroom and private showers
> the other kaiser hospital my sister delivered at had private rooms with private bathrooms i dont remember if there was a shower in it but most likely
> 
> how soon after giving birth are you transferred from labor and delivery to the maternity ward

I was after 2 to 3 hours after giving birth


----------



## bridgetboo62

thats a reasonable amount of time i suppose


----------



## jmandrews

Then I was released from the hospital 48 hours after DD was born. :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

I was one of the lucky ones to give birth in a LDR suite. (Labour, delivery, and recovery) I didnt have to be moved and DS didn't leave my site the entire stay, which was about 48 hours from ther time I went in to be induced.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

We are waiting until 2nd tri before we will tell our parents and the world. For now we like our little secret ;)

I had a c-section with DD and the nurses help you wash up the first day and when you feel better you can take a shower. Some even have bathtubs. We have different hospitals. Government hospitals don't have private rooms, but for those who have access to private hospitals do have private rooms. I had my own room with bathroom when I had DD and hope to get the same with this baby. Funny thing is, when you go to a government hospital you pay almost just as much so just as well can have health insurance and get proper care.


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow things sound so different in south africa than from here
there is no such thing as public and private hospitals here
you can go to any hospital pretty much


----------



## Angelbaby_01

You can go to any hospitals here as well, just depend on what you are willing to pay. Sadly our Government hospitals have a lack in care though. So many babies died due to diarrhea and bad care in the past few years, yet our government tries to bring in a system like Obamacare. Maybe they should work on their care in hospitals first. I worked with a case where the nurses bumped a newborn's head against a table and the poor baby had brain damage afterward. The mother took the staff to court, but sadly nothing came of it because doctors tend to stand up for each other. We had a lady that gave birth in a passage because the staff refused to put her on a bed. So the baby dropped on the floor and died, that whilst the doctor was watching! You can google and will find quite a few sad stories. The majority of South Africans try to go health insurance and luckily we have quite a few good plans that is not so expensive. What I don't like is that the government want us all to pay for the goverment health system and if we want private health insurance then we should pay it on top of the government insurance. Add that with taxes.


----------



## ttc126

With my son i delivered in one room then was transferred over to an intensive care area. My son was in the nicu. I stayed 5 days, ds stayed 7. Then after we'd been home only 2 weeks, i hemorrhaged (had a secondary hemorrhageddon't worry EXTREMELY rare) then had to go back for 2 more nights and surgery. 

I didn't have a traditional time! But i had both my own room and shared during my stay(s). :)


----------



## Gdef

Hey ladies! DH, DD, and I are currently on vacation at the beach this week. Spent the whole day on the beach yesterday and didn't get a sunburn but I did get too much sun and probably a little dehydrated. Then we went shopping at an outdoor mall today and I definitely feel like I've overdone it. Lots of cramps, but they feel like stretching muscle cramps, not the bad scary kind of cramps. I think I'll just take it easy tomorrow :)

Btw, is anyone else swelling any? My feet are swelling and my flip flops are getting tighter! Lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gdef, it's normal to swell along the coast. I did with all my pregnancies so far. I also read it's because our blood volume picks up in early pregnancy and therefore we have more volumes of water going through our bodies and can cause swelling. One of the reasons why we nee to go to the loo so often then. Just drink plenty of water and enjoy your holiday :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Why is it in the UK they will do absolutely nothing until minimum of 7 weeks! I'm 6+3 today and woke to spotting, not heavy, not bright red, but there! Called the EPU at kettering hospital and they will do nothing until 7 weeks, i have to go to GP and suspect Ectopic and get a referral if i want to be seen! 

Why do they make us jump through hoops just to make sure everything is ok? So sick of our CCG guidelines, i've had to fight guidelines from the outset of fertility treatments and now they still don't care!

Sorry needed to vent!


----------



## EMYJC

Did a pregnancy test today. Test line shot up straight away and is as dark as the control line. I'm praying that's a positive. Sore boobs still and odd wave of nausea every now and again. Hope everyone else is ok x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lynnikins

EMYJC that test looks really good to me hun


----------



## lynnikins

xxshellsxx said:


> Why is it in the UK they will do absolutely nothing until minimum of 7 weeks! I'm 6+3 today and woke to spotting, not heavy, not bright red, but there! Called the EPU at kettering hospital and they will do nothing until 7 weeks, i have to go to GP and suspect Ectopic and get a referral if i want to be seen!
> 
> Why do they make us jump through hoops just to make sure everything is ok? So sick of our CCG guidelines, i've had to fight guidelines from the outset of fertility treatments and now they still don't care!
> 
> Sorry needed to vent!

Hugs:hugs: i know its really annoying.

You are local to Kettering? I am as well I was under their homebirth team in Sept when I had ds4


----------



## RaspberryK

lynnikins said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I'm a home birth hopeful too!
> I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour.
> We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko:
> I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now.
> Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx
> 
> 
> What part of Northamptonshire are you hun? I'm in Wellingborough, was under the care of Kettering Homebirth Team last time they barely made it :dohh: must remember to call them earlier this timeClick to expand...

I'm near Wellingborough I am under Northamptonshire homebirth team I didn't know there was a Kettering one... 

https://www.northamptongeneral.nhs....csandGynaecology/Maternity/HomeBirthTeam.aspx

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I'm a home birth hopeful too!
> I laboured at home for 24 hours and was abandoned by the midwife who was convinced i wasn't in active labour.
> We got to hospital and he wasborn within 20 mins of arrival :wacko:
> I've registered with the home birth team and luckily the midwife from before doesn't work for them now.
> Laura ds was 10lb3oz and was pushed it really easily, no tears or stitches so don't worry about birth xx
> 
> 20 minutes after your arrived! wow i would have just stayed home and said screw the midwife, i would have also gotten my money back from her, that is so unacceptable she should lose her licenseClick to expand...

It's nhs so it doesn't work like that and if I'd known I'd have insisted she stay and or just stayed home but we had not prepared to deliver by ourselves and I had no urge to push or close together contractions so I was kind of lost. 
The car journey was mighty uncomfortable! 
Xx


----------



## laura109

I agree that more support is needed in early pregnancy and there should be help offered befor 7 weeks!

Emy good lines hun


----------



## laura109

I feel abit queasy and down today. I could cry.

ive wanted this for so long now i just feel afraid of everything. I wish i was stronger x


----------



## KatieSweet

EMY - that's a beautiful BFP. FX!

Hang in there Laura109! :flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

lynnikins said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Why is it in the UK they will do absolutely nothing until minimum of 7 weeks! I'm 6+3 today and woke to spotting, not heavy, not bright red, but there! Called the EPU at kettering hospital and they will do nothing until 7 weeks, i have to go to GP and suspect Ectopic and get a referral if i want to be seen!
> 
> Why do they make us jump through hoops just to make sure everything is ok? So sick of our CCG guidelines, i've had to fight guidelines from the outset of fertility treatments and now they still don't care!
> 
> Sorry needed to vent!
> 
> Hugs:hugs: i know its really annoying.
> 
> You are local to Kettering? I am as well I was under their homebirth team in Sept when I had ds4Click to expand...

Yes i'm local, corby, i'm fed up with KGH i wonder if NGH are any different? doubt it as it's still same health care provider


----------



## laurac1988

laura109 said:


> I feel abit queasy and down today. I could cry.
> 
> ive wanted this for so long now i just feel afraid of everything. I wish i was stronger x

Hun it's ridiculously scary, but at the moment you have no reason to believe anything is wrong. Just relax and enjoy growing your bean xxxxxx


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks guys. I am just petrified about my bloods tomorrow. Surely if it was bad, the line would be fading, or can it stay strong for ages? Fingers crossed no bleeding since Monday. x


----------



## laurac1988

Everything crossed for you Hun. I'm sure all is well. Some blood can be normal xxxx


----------



## laura109

Fingers crossed for you. My chemical was 4 weeks and 2 days my line was gone xx


----------



## lynnikins

EMYJC if the bleed was a week ago and nothing since and your still getting a strong line then it looks like your all good


----------



## EMYJC

Did a pregnancy test today. Test line shot up straight away and is as dark as the control line. I'm praying that's a positive. Sore boobs still and odd wave of nausea every now and again. Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## maisie78

If you haven't bled for days and your test is that strong I think you have good reason to hope EMY. Sounds exactly like what happened to me. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Please can you ladies help me? I posted the link below:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...y-2-3-today-update-post-8-a.html#post32995897


----------



## maisie78

I had my mw booking appointment today. I have the same mw as I had with dd and she is so lovely I'm really pleased. I told her that I am struggling with anxiety again since becoming pregnant (I struggled quite badly after dd went blind at 7 months) and she was great. She has referred me straight to the consultant and will be speaking to my GP. I told her that at the moment I think I want an elcs because I think it will help with the anxiety to feel I have some control this time which I completely lost with dd (had an emcs after 48 hour labour). I asked her if she thought I would have to fight for it because I had read that other women have felt pressured to go for vbac but she doesn't think it will be an issue at all so really pleased with that. According to my lmp my due date would be Jan 26th but I told her with my long cycles I think it is more like Feb 2nd so we will have to wait for the 12 week scan which she thinks will be around mid July :)


----------



## RaspberryK

maisie78 said:


> I had my mw booking appointment today. I have the same mw as I had with dd and she is so lovely I'm really pleased. I told her that I am struggling with anxiety again since becoming pregnant (I struggled quite badly after dd went blind at 7 months) and she was great. She has referred me straight to the consultant and will be speaking to my GP. I told her that at the moment I think I want an elcs because I think it will help with the anxiety to feel I have some control this time which I completely lost with dd (had an emcs after 48 hour labour). I asked her if she thought I would have to fight for it because I had read that other women have felt pressured to go for vbac but she doesn't think it will be an issue at all so really pleased with that. According to my lmp my due date would be Jan 26th but I told her with my long cycles I think it is more like Feb 2nd so we will have to wait for the 12 week scan which she thinks will be around mid July :)

That's such a positive appointment, I can't wait for mine.
Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Glad the appointment was good 

I'm still waiting for the midwife to call me back regarding a booking in appt!


----------



## lynnikins

i will phone the doctors next week for my booking appointment i still got a homebirth kit here from last time


----------



## ttc126

Laurac, I'm sorry they haven't booked your appointment yet! How frustrating! 

Today I'm so nauseous even with the zofran. I just want to cry :(


----------



## jmandrews

4 weeks today! :) line is still progressing! After today I will have officially missed AF. FX! Feeling good about this pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura109

ttc126 said:


> Laurac, I'm sorry they haven't booked your appointment yet! How frustrating!
> 
> Today I'm so nauseous even with the zofran. I just want to cry :(

I feel sick today and want to cry too :-( sending u a hug xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

xxshellsxx said:


> Why is it in the UK they will do absolutely nothing until minimum of 7 weeks! I'm 6+3 today and woke to spotting, not heavy, not bright red, but there! Called the EPU at kettering hospital and they will do nothing until 7 weeks, i have to go to GP and suspect Ectopic and get a referral if i want to be seen!
> 
> Why do they make us jump through hoops just to make sure everything is ok? So sick of our CCG guidelines, i've had to fight guidelines from the outset of fertility treatments and now they still don't care!
> 
> Sorry needed to vent!

I feel your pain. Here they wont see anyone until a minimum of 8 weeks! If you have any bleeding, spotting, or cramping they tell you to go to the emergency room (which is a miserable all day event). And then when you go, you are treated like crap because they think you're just trying to get free ultrasound pictures. My first appointment isn't until I'm 8+4 and all the appointment will be is a pregnancy test, some paperwork on being pregnant, and a lecture from the doctors telling me to stop breastfeeding (I'm not going to). I really do wish there was more support for early pregnancy. Especially where some of us worry so incredibly much!


----------



## chimama

Hi - could you add me to the list? BFP :happydance:today at 11DPO. EDD -March 1st (but may end up in February!)


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks Maisie 78. Glad your appt went well. Thanks all. Laura hope you're feeling a bit better now. I'm still scared x


----------



## lynnikins

Im back to my typical first tri state of no interest in food, no hunger, constant nausea and needing to force myself to eat. blergh, 

the only way to get seen before 7wks is to tell them your not sure of your last AF date and be bleeding or in pain. none i would reccomend, I did get a scan with ds3 at 5wks 4 days because of my history of MC and my bleeding and honestly wasnt sure of my dates as periods were so erratic


----------



## maisie78

Gutted! Got another brown show this afternoon, quite a bit too :( No red this time so that's good and I do feel less panicky but still so worried :(


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Antenatal clinic said I should receive my booking in appt date and scan date tomorrow in the post. Wish she would have just told me them on the phone lol


----------



## laura109

chimama said:


> Hi - could you add me to the list? BFP :happydance:today at 11DPO. EDD -March 1st (but may end up in February!)

Welcome and congrats xx


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome chimama!! :) congrats!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## EMYJC

Maisie I'm sure it's nothing. You've seen the heart beat now too haven't you? That's reassuring. I know the feeling though. I'm running to check every time I feel the slightest of something! X


----------



## ttc126

Maisie, i will echo what others have said... try to not worry. My ob said on Monday that once you see the heartbeat, chances are you'll go to term. Brown blood especially is not a big worry. I've continued having brown spotting but it's expected with some old blood coming out. With the bleed you had, I'd be more surprised if you weren't having brown spotting.

Another encouragement... was talking to a good friend. She is 30 weeks with #2 and her kids will be 19 months apart. She had a lot of red bleeding early on in this pregnancy and the drs said it's likely because of how close her babies are. No worries friend! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Welcome chimama!!

Maisie, agree with everyone else. I had brown spotting in first trimester with DS. Doc said it was just old blood and not to worry. (I know way easier said than done) 

Lynnikins I'm the exact opposite, I want to eat everything in site. I wasn't nauseous last time but I did loose my appetite.

Jmandrews that's great news about your tests getting stronger. I remember you from the honey cinnamon group.

xxshellsxx it's the same way here. Like ZombieKitten said if you want help you have to go to the emergency room. NOT FUN! I've never been for pregnancy reasons but my sister has when she was having her mc and they were so rude. She was bleeding through her clothes (not an exaggeration) and they still made her wait 2 and a half hours. So I can only imagine how long they wold make you wait if you on;y had spotting. I really think your doctors should take an interest, it is their job to make sure you have a healthy and safe pregnancy.


----------



## babyfeva

My brown spotting turned to red this morning. :( I have no cramping but if it is a miscarriage will I be in pain? With my MMC I only had brown spotting and no pain. I noticed a little while ago when I wiped there was a little clot. I have an ultrasound at 12:45. I just dint feel optimistic at all...


----------



## Mattsgirl

Babyfeva everything could still be ok. Try not to worry. If it was only a little clot it might be nothing. Keep us updated after you scan. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry you're still bleeding babyfeva. I hope it's just one of those things and that baby is ok :hugs:. Keep us posted.


----------



## maisie78

It could just be a little bleed babyfeva and nothing to worry about. Will keep my fx for your scan :hugs:


----------



## nicole6212

babyfeva said:


> My brown spotting turned to red this morning. :( I have no cramping but if it is a miscarriage will I be in pain? With my MMC I only had brown spotting and no pain. I noticed a little while ago when I wiped there was a little clot. I have an ultrasound at 12:45. I just dint feel optimistic at all...

Fingers crossed for you, babyfeva. I hope everything is OK. I know its hard, but try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## British Mummy

Hey baby feva, with mine I had instant pain, dizzy, definite blood within 2 hours of first spotting. Pain was cramping mixed with sharp pains in the ribs and abdomen. I also just had a really strong feeling the pregnancy was ending. Please try not to worry and good luck with your scan, listen to all the positive support on here, we're all wishing for a lovely scan for you. Maisie I completely agree with ttc and everyone else, she's right that because your blood was red before that it makes sense for the old stuff to be making it's way down, plus the internal scan could've caused a tiny irritation meaning again old blood is coming out now. 
This first trimester is horrid! Had to stand in the sun all day for sports day today, felt like shouting IM PREGNANT LET ME SIT DOWN! My back is killing now, plus dd likes to wake up at 5am now, sometimes 4:45! since Saturday I've been napping when she does but can't do that at work (i'm weds thurs Fri) at least is the summer hols in 4.5 Weeks :D x x


----------



## lynnikins

British Mummy, your only down in bedford. thats cool that makes 4 of us who are fairly local to each other with Rasberry-K and I both around Wellingborough and xxshellsxx in Corby. 

baby feva, with my last MC i was spotting red and within 2-3 hrs of that starting i was cramping really really bad i couldnt stand up at all without help


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!

fingers crossed for those of you who are having spotting or bleeding scares
sending positive energy and vibrations your way

i cant believe my first appointment and scan is in less than 24hrs!
i still have to write down everything i want to ask my midwife about
i will have to go back in this thread because i know i have talked about a lot of the things here but that was weeks ago i believe


----------



## British Mummy

I'm in Leighton buzzard (south of Milton Keynes) so not far :) that's cool we're close by! I also love this thread for the sheer diversity of location though, I love finding out about others experience of health care or birth in other countries. 
Exciting your scan is so close Bridgetboo! will you post a pic here? will they definitely give you one? I'll be stalking! :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i will most definitely be posting a pic here and a pic of the cards we are making for my mom and dad
they better give me one im going to be livid if they try not to and raise hell until they do
also you can call me bridget
thats my name haha


----------



## lynnikins

Hi bridget. My name is Lynette


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies can I join you? I just found out in expecting my second, due 24th feb. Hubby and i were ttc and were very lucky to get caught in our first month of trying. He was over the moon when i told him but when we talk about it now he just says "lets see what happens" over and over. He said he doesn't want to get his hopes up ( i had a mc before my son over 2 yrs ago) but i said I'm not spending the next two months not talking and just waiting for things to go wrong!! We are in a good place and I'm fitter and healthier than before. Sorry for the rant I'm just so upset right now, this should be a happy time and I'm not saying i want to shout it from the rooftops but he could act a little happier!


----------



## bridgetboo62

so i have read up on it and i have decided im am still going to keep the promise to my mom that i will skydive with her on her 60th birthday which is july 20th
we have planned this for so many years
i will be 12+1 and i have read up on it and the risks are very minimal


----------



## bridgetboo62

lynnikins said:


> Hi bridget. My name is Lynette



hi lynette
thats a pretty name, i like it
also it will be sooo cool if your baby is a girl
she will never get messed, teased, bullied with growing up haha
i pity the first guy to make her cry haha


----------



## laura109

I just used my footspa and then googled it to see if its good in pregnancy and it says you should not use them.

its so easy to do the wrong things!!!


----------



## readynwilling

laura109 said:


> I just used my footspa and then googled it to see if its good in pregnancy and it says you should not use them.
> 
> its so easy to do the wrong things!!!

dont worry too much about that. they say not to because there are pressure points in your ankles that can set off labour. BUT i had a RMT massage said points at 39 weeks with my son and no labour... I had monthly pedicures at the salon with both pregnancies, and they were fine.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm feeling an mk meet up coming along lol xx


----------



## crysshae

What's wrong with a footspa in pregnancy? I go get pedicures all the time and did with previous pregnancies.

There were a lot of posts to catch up on. I know I won't remember everything so I want to say:

Congratulations and welcome to all the new additions to the thread!

And to those of you are having worries right now, I hope and pray everything is okay.


----------



## readynwilling

I firmly believe in every thing in moderation. I have eaten EVERYTHING they say not to in my preganancies. I just don't eat them every day or even every week. The only rule i am strict about is no alcohol and no ibuprofen (tylenol only).


----------



## laura109

readynwilling said:


> laura109 said:
> 
> 
> I just used my footspa and then googled it to see if its good in pregnancy and it says you should not use them.
> 
> its so easy to do the wrong things!!!
> 
> dont worry too much about that. they say not to because there are pressure points in your ankles that can set off labour. BUT i had a RMT massage said points at 39 weeks with my son and no labour... I had monthly pedicures at the salon with both pregnancies, and they were fine.Click to expand...

I had vibrations and bubbles on. I take it that it would be instant if there was a problem.

i was just trying to make my bad day relaxing lol x


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah the only thing im strict about is no caffeine in first tri and no alcohol, smoking or ibuprofen 

seriously a lot of what they tell you not to do is silly mumbo jumbo
the instances of it actually affecting a pregnancy are so few
and the chances of it affecting your pregnancy are extremely slim to none


----------



## KatieSweet

Thinking of you baby feva! FX!


----------



## laura109

Lol phew thats ok then. Its not like these things are made clear ive never heard of it. X


----------



## KatieSweet

I allow myself a cup of coffee, especially now that I am always exhausted, but no alcohol, ibuprofen or unpasteurized dairy and I don't smoke anyway :)


----------



## luminescent

readynwilling- I completely forgot about the no ibuprofen rule. I took one the other day because of a massive headache and didn't even think about it :( I'm gonna have to get some tylenol asap to replace it in our medicine cabinet. I hope one won't do anything awful.

I'm a little late, but in regards to telling people, I want my mom to be the first to know besides OH. we just moved across the country and she's been planning to visit in august, so I'm hoping to then. after I tell her, friends and facebook will probably know soon after, since I'll be into second tri.

also chiming in to the massage chat- my back has been awful lately (probably from sleeping on a futon due to us not having bought a bed yet) and I really want to have a massage, but I think I've read it isn't safe in first tri.. do you think it's a big deal? would I need to find someone certified for pregnancy massages?


----------



## laurac1988

I stay undr the recommended 200mg of caffiene daily, have upped my water intake and have stopped any ibuprofen or other meds. I don't smoke anyhow but I'm steering clear of smokers. Other than that, pretty much life as normal over here


----------



## lynnikins

I don't change anything when pregnant just add prenatals and keep an eye on my caffeine intake and no alcohol in first tri. I don't eat most of the avoid list anyway. Lll mostly I stick with my bf diet which is what ive been doing so no change from the last 18 months


----------



## bridgetboo62

i just in the past week weaned myself off cigarettes and quit completely
im super proud of myself! OH is being super supportive and quitting with me
although he is still using an ecig cause it seems harder for him than for me


----------



## maisie78

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I just found out in expecting my second, due 24th feb. Hubby and i were ttc and were very lucky to get caught in our first month of trying. He was over the moon when i told him but when we talk about it now he just says "lets see what happens" over and over. He said he doesn't want to get his hopes up ( i had a mc before my son over 2 yrs ago) but i said I'm not spending the next two months not talking and just waiting for things to go wrong!! We are in a good place and I'm fitter and healthier than before. Sorry for the rant I'm just so upset right now, this should be a happy time and I'm not saying i want to shout it from the rooftops but he could act a little happier!

Hi and welcome :flower:

Sorry your hubby is being so over cautious, I guess it is self preservation in case anything goes wrong. But still it can't be nice for you. We had quite a scare last week where we thought I had miscarried. We are both feeling very nervous about the pregnancy now but I refuse to act like it isn't happening until a 'safe time'. Perhaps tell him how much he is upsetting you by treating it like it's not happening until the first scan. Two months is a long time to not talk about it especially when the first tri is so hard :hugs:


----------



## nicole6212

I quit smoking cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant. I was trying to quit when we were TTC, but then I'd get so heart broken and stressed when the witch came to visit that I gave up. I had a bit too much caffeine today (asked a coworker to pick me up a decaf, but they forgot, so it was 270 mg of caffeine) but since I've barely had any since I got the BFP that I'm hoping one day going over is OK. I was a Java junkie before, so its not the easiest :p


----------



## lynnikins

Lumiescent. im sure one ibuprofen wont be a problem its in the avoid list because it can act like a blood thinner whih can caus problems with any bleeding but its an extremely long shot that anything could happen


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> I'm feeling an mk meet up coming along lol xx

Seconded! lol


----------



## KatieSweet

Nicole, your ticker cracks me up! "I already have more brain cells than Paris Hilton" omg lol


----------



## kezz_howland

Hi ladies. Can I join you? We had a m/c nearly two months ago and bloods went up and down for a while (but stayed very very low) so has suspected ectopic. Went on for about 3 weeks after BFP with spotting and all sorts. This was first cycle trying since then, and got my BFP a few days ago at 9dpo! So over the moon but so cautious. I've tested each day since (12dpo today when af was due) just to reassure myself that they ARE getting darker!! Was so easy first time round... I never worried at all!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

yeah i have had a cup of coffee or two a day. But its started to turn my stomach, so. i stopped it. 

The rules about not eating deli meat, unpasturized dairy/eggs, and soft serve ice cream aren't exactly mumbo jumbo. IF you should come into contact with Listeria or e-coli, its most likely fatal to the baby. HOWEVER the chances of coming into contact with them are the same as if you were not pregnant. Its not like bacteria says "a PREGGO WOMAN, GET HER!!". each person needs to make their own informed decisions. Some will be strict, others will be very laid back (like myself).


----------



## nicole6212

KatieSweet said:


> Nicole, your ticker cracks me up! "I already have more brain cells than Paris Hilton" omg lol

Lol, thanks katiesweet. I already have 3 different apps on my phone to track development, so I figured I'd use the funny ticker. I'm looking forward to seeing what next weeks is.


----------



## bridgetboo62

readynwilling said:


> yeah i have had a cup of coffee or two a day. But its started to turn my stomach, so. i stopped it.
> 
> The rules about not eating deli meat, unpasturized dairy/eggs, and soft serve ice cream aren't exactly mumbo jumbo. IF you should come into contact with Listeria or e-coli, its most likely fatal to the baby. HOWEVER the chances of coming into contact with them are the same as if you were not pregnant. Its not like bacteria says "a PREGGO WOMAN, GET HER!!". each person needs to make their own informed decisions. Some will be strict, others will be very laid back (like myself).


i didnt say that they were mumbo jumbo in the sense that the complications that could result by eating such food wasnt serious
i just meant the likelihood of one contracting such bacteria is very very low


----------



## dcm_mw12

I love coffee but drinking it now makes me feel so sick, so I think that I actually won't be drinking it any more. I'll be drinking fruit juices and water.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i drink non caffeinated soda like orange fanta and sprite
and also apple juice and gatorade
once in a while i will have a tall decaf caramel macchiato from starbucks
but thats it
i honestly dont drink water
it makes me feel uncomfortably bloated if i even drink just the tiniest amount
its weird


----------



## KatieSweet

It's just a matter of doing what you're comfortable with. I'm comfortable with caffeine in moderation, careful with bacteria risks :) to each their own!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i agree katie, as for me i have never contracted any bacteria from anything i have eaten, so i dont think i will be eating differently


----------



## ttc126

kezz_howland said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join you? We had a m/c nearly two months ago and bloods went up and down for a while (but stayed very very low) so has suspected ectopic. Went on for about 3 weeks after BFP with spotting and all sorts. This was first cycle trying since then, and got my BFP a few days ago at 9dpo! So over the moon but so cautious. I've tested each day since (12dpo today when af was due) just to reassure myself that they ARE getting darker!! Was so easy first time round... I never worried at all!!!!

Kezz!!!!!!! Congrats :) I'm sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:

I'm happy you're here! I'm due Feb 1st :) So good to see you here!


----------



## babyfeva

So today I went in for another scan because my brown spotting turned into red. It wasn't heavy but enough to wear a pantyliner. They saw a heartbeat and baby did grow 2 days. However, you could see a big black blob under the gestational sac showing where the bleed is. They basically said it could go either way. I have another scan on June 25. Has anyone experienced this before. Is this a sub chorionic hematoma?


----------



## bridgetboo62

been craving milk lately


----------



## crysshae

Babyfeva - I don't have any experience with that, but I hope it goes away on its own and your little one is safe and sound.


----------



## lynnikins

babyfeva said:


> So today I went in for another scan because my brown spotting turned into red. It wasn't heavy but enough to wear a pantyliner. They saw a heartbeat and baby did grow 2 days. However, you could see a big black blob under the gestational sac showing where the bleed is. They basically said it could go either way. I have another scan on June 25. Has anyone experienced this before. Is this a sub chorionic hematoma?

It could be I had a bleed visible like that on my early scan with ds3 and he was fine with it below the sac its better than above it. Seeing a heartbeat and growth is good


----------



## Jbaby90

babyfeva said:


> So today I went in for another scan because my brown spotting turned into red. It wasn't heavy but enough to wear a pantyliner. They saw a heartbeat and baby did grow 2 days. However, you could see a big black blob under the gestational sac showing where the bleed is. They basically said it could go either way. I have another scan on June 25. Has anyone experienced this before. Is this a sub chorionic hematoma?

I have one but I haven't had any bleeding and the sonographer said my body will either absorb it or I may have a small bleed. I know a lady who had a fairly large one and had heaps of bleeding in the first trimester to the point she thought she was miscarrying and is now 1 month from her due date so it can still all be fine  xx


----------



## Gesshoku

trying again to catch up on posts. it's going to be hard since i'll be on vacation for a week with no internet starting Friday...

I'm very sad this week because I found out that I can't eat liver, beef jerky, or black licorice while pregnant. :( we're talking major food staples here. :haha:

but I wonder about sushi. Japanese women have been having babies for centuries, and fish is a major food source for them. so how is it bad?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Babyfeva I'm so glad they saw a heartbeat and there was growth. Thats a really good sign. I don't have any experience with the big black blog but the other ladies sound positive!


----------



## swanxxsong

Black licorice? That's one I've never heard before; I must google it! 

We are on vacation so my participation will be scarce until we return Sunday. Will check in and am thinking of, and praying for all of you! :) 

Can't wait to see scan pics Bridget!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i cant wait to see them either!


----------



## ttc126

Ladies, i have a lot of catching up to do but i have to share....

Bad/confusing news today. Nurse called and my blood came back positive for the anti-kell antibody. Not sure what all it means yet but have to get dh tested. Its a lot like rh factor but there's no shot and no cure for it. Ive scared myself on Google already but i really don't know what is in store. If you ladies pray, please send some our way, or thoughts or wishes.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Been craving fish all week & I hate fish, I don't even eat it at all.


----------



## EMYJC

Babyfeva- I had something like that with DS1. The bleed came at 26 weeks and scared the hell out of me. I just poured red bell with no cramps. A sonographer did warn me to expect a bleed at some point but I didnt think it would wait until 26 weeks. Hoping yours gets absorbed! 

TTC- you are in my prayers. xx Did this not happen with DS1?


----------



## maisie78

Babyfeva there is a group for sch on here and I have learned a lot from reading there since my bleed. Hopefully your body will reabsorb it xx

Ttc that sounds scary hun, I will keep you in my thoughts xx 

Afm no more spotting this morning so I think it must have been old blood from the bleed last week. I have got to find ways to relax though because I gave myself really bad cramps last night getting so stressed :(


----------



## laura109

Awww sorry to the girlies who have had scares fx for you all hope your ok xxx

i drink ovaltine as its good for pregnant women. Its recomended on the website. Also as im british i drink alot of tea. I have cut it down to 2-3 a day. I tend to have more if i go out.

felt abit queasey again this morning but a couple of pieces of toast wirh chocolate spread have taken it off. 

Ive had no cramps for a few days now which is nice xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Gesshoku said:


> trying again to catch up on posts. it's going to be hard since i'll be on vacation for a week with no internet starting Friday...
> 
> I'm very sad this week because I found out that I can't eat liver, beef jerky, or black licorice while pregnant. :( we're talking major food staples here. :haha:
> 
> but I wonder about sushi. Japanese women have been having babies for centuries, and fish is a major food source for them. so how is it bad?

Liver is a no because of the vit a, liquorice is a definite no in large quantities but I'm not sure about the odd bit. Beef jerky really? 
And sushi is fine, nhs website and uk food standards agency says it's safe since its flash frozen in the eu. If you eat it I'd just make sure you know it's been prepared safely, maybe get them to do it fresh for you or if prepacked trust that it's been kept cool enough. 
You can always make your own too to make sure and flash freeze the fish yourself or ask the seller. 
Also lots of cheese is fine it's only a small amount of Blue and soft cheeses that aren't and you can always cook them so they are ok. 
Xx
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

dcm_mw12 said:


> Been craving fish all week & I hate fish, I don't even eat it at all.

Could you get some omega tablets (pregnancy safe ones) body craves for a reason. 
Or maybe try some fish? 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Ladies, i have a lot of catching up to do but i have to share....
> 
> Bad/confusing news today. Nurse called and my blood came back positive for the anti-kell antibody. Not sure what all it means yet but have to get dh tested. Its a lot like rh factor but there's no shot and no cure for it. Ive scared myself on Google already but i really don't know what is in store. If you ladies pray, please send some our way, or thoughts or wishes.

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Babyfeva - I'm so happy to hear they've found the heartbeat and that your little one is growing! That's good news! I hope your body will take care of the sack by itself :) 

TTC - I'm so sorry about your news.I'm definitely sending you good thoughts and keeping my FX for you. 

Swanxxsong - enjoy your holiday! :)

I love black licorice! It's my favorite. But now that I think about it, I haven't actually been in the mood for it at all the past few weeks... so that takes care of itself haha. 
No real cravings yet for me, but definitely some aversions. For example I had mushroom pasta yesterday and it just tasted off to me. Sour-ish. Ughhh. Disgusting even. I love mushrooms. Dang it.


----------



## RaspberryK

My water has been tasting soapy, I've been wanting to eat salty things, olives, anything smoked, chips with loads of salt n vinegar. 
I couldn't eat my dinner last night, I literally ate a few mouthfuls before feeling full/sick but then my tummy was rumbling all night. 
Dh was like you can't not eat that and I said well if I eat any more it'll all come back up. 
Xx


----------



## chimama

Hey ladies - just a word of caution regarding foods you should or should not eat. I know some folks mentioned that they've never gotten bacterial infection from the foods but keep in mind that your body has immunity to fight off bacteria whereas your baby doesn't and is vulnerable from the rapid cell growth development.

Just something to keep in mind as you make your decisions.


----------



## KatieSweet

I've been a vegetarian for over 20 years now (no meat, no fish) and I always joke with DH about that episode of Friends where Phoebe (pregnant with triplets and also a vegetarian) suddenly craves meat all the time. 
...that would suck. I hope I'll crave beans and stuff. Makes me gassier than a hot air balloon, but at least it's good for me.


----------



## RaspberryK

I was veggie when pregnant with ds and craved raw fillet steak! As soon as I took iron it went away. Xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

Every day I seem to discover a new food or habbit we are to avoid - it makes me so stressed!


----------



## laurac1988

Last night I was desperate for chips and curry sauce. Ended up ordering takeout in the end!


----------



## maisie78

I was total opposite with dd. I am a bit of a carnivore, love meat! But when pregnant with dd I couldn't stand it. At most I could manage some chicken by the time I was 7 months but red meat made me physically sick. Strange what happens to our bodies :)


----------



## lynnikins

Im shattered and its 1pm and i gotta go out tonight :( plus gotta go get DH from work later, I think i need a nap, don't think i'll get one though with the boys around


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh I'd love a nap! Fat chance around here... Might have to stick a film on and hope Lil Man is quiet for an hour or so. 
I'vepowered past the fatigue and dinner is in the oven for later, hoovered, kitchen cleaned etc, just going to have a cuppa before hopefully starting on the bathroom which hasn't had any attention for over a week with me going away for the weekend and other things. 
Xx


----------



## lynnikins

I got a load of washing to hang up and dinner to cook before we go pick up Dh from work then back here rush through dinner and i need to check on a playhouse on my way out tonight.


----------



## babyfeva

ttc-wishing all the best for you!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies! I'm not sure how much I'll be posting until we know more but I'll read and try to keep up with you all.

This didn't happen with my son. I cold have gotten it from one of the blood transfusions i had with his pregnancy or from him somehow during delivery. If my dh tests negative for Kell, everything should be fine maybe extra monitoring. If I got it the other way, we'll see what they do or can do... 

Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi ladies. Hope all is ok. Got to catch up on some posts but just wanted to share my blood results. So on Sunday 15th my HCG was 1761. Bleeding slowed down and by Tue just some spotting. Had some repeat bloods today and HCG has gone to 6429! It has a doubling time of 50.0 hours. Usually it says 72-96 hours once over 1200. Is it ok to be going up quicker than the norm? 

I am very relieved and am going to try and stay positive now. Scan on 30th to check there's a HB! x


----------



## lynnikins

yes its fine for it to be going up quicker than the norm hun , so happy those bloods came back good for you


----------



## EMYJC

Oh cool. Thanks lynnikins. I am such a worrier. I hope you manage to get a nap x


----------



## maisie78

Brilliant news EMY I'm sure doubling over a shorter time is absolutely fine. So pleased for you :) xx

Ttc not heard of Kell before but hope everything turns out well for you. Keep us updated when you can or feel up to it xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

First odd craving for me last night....beef jerky with milk. Haha


----------



## Feronia

I'm a long time vegan and didn't crave anything non-vegan with DD -- I just craved vegan equivalents, hehe. So far no cravings, really, except for diaya "cheese" and asparagus. I don't really have any symptoms yet, but I didn't have morning sickness with DD until 6 weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

Emy that's great xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Feronia, 
I used to be vegan because I'm really not a fan of meat...but changed to just "eat what my body wants" in moderation. So I find it funny I've been craving so much meat now!
I actually went to a vegetarian restaurant last week and had lots of tofu and bean curd imitation shrimp and chicken. It was good and filled me up well :)


----------



## lynnikins

Ok if your on facebook then we do have a facebook group 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/688743001198271/ not sure if you can access through the link but I am Lynette Ann Odendaal www.facebook.com/lynnikins if you message me then I can add you to the group


----------



## RaspberryK

Lynnikins you may have to keep checking your others folder ...
Feel free to look me up Katie Digby my profile is me n ds pouting lol.
Xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Emy!!!! That is so wonderful!!!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

Ok you will need to add me or Katie ( Rasberryk ) as a friend on Fb so we can add you to the group.


----------



## nicole6212

A nap would be so amazing. I leave my house at 750am for work, and get home around 650pm. the last couple weeks I've been sleeping a lot of the weekend. Last night DS, DH, and I were all asleep by 7:30pm. 

I'm glad everything is looking good, emy :)


----------



## crysshae

Emu - Wonderful results! Congrats!

TTC - Sending prayers for you and your little one.

Maisie - Glad your spotting has stopped.


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks all. Rooting for TTC now and her DH not having a positive test result! Fingers crossed. I feel I can join in again now. x Just got to get past the 30th June scan and see a heartbeat! God this trimester is torture!


----------



## sweetcee

My edd is Feb 27th. Baby #1, TTC since this past Jan. Got my BFP a couple days after father's day. Currently 13 dpo and feeling super tired all of the time. Also very tender breasts and extremely mood swingy/irritable.


----------



## EMYJC

Congratulations sweetcee and welcome. Happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## confuzion

Fantastic news Emy!

Sorry ttc :hugs:. Seems only a small percentage of the population is positive for kell, so most likely your DH will be negative (FX!).

Welcome and congrats sweetcee!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks confuzion. I must have ovulated super late! I thought the `CBFM had sorted me for the first use. Maybe it helped me relax thinking I'd done all I could for the month to 'catch' and lo and behold a sneaky egg popped out a couple of weeks later! Hope you're ok x


----------



## KatieSweet

Sweetcee - congrats and welcome!!! :D


----------



## kezz_howland

OMG TTC126!!! Hehe! What a fab coincidence! :) Your post made me smile lots. It's fab to see you here too! And due same month!!!!! Brilliant!!!! xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Oh hun just saw your other post!! :( Hope everything is okay!! x


----------



## lynnikins

Emy your son Lucas is stunning, how old is he?


----------



## laurac1988

I know it's really late, but I found some CB digis in my house today so HAD to do one. Got my 3+  which is exactly what it should say at nearly seven weeks lol... But I did get a bit freaked out when I did one at 5+3 and only got 1-2
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/22252E66-C265-4485-9484-B3E2BB0B1B98_zpslywpzqey.jpg
We also got squishy a present...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/e1fe92d1b9603da6c3c023f72f6321a7_zps52a00753.jpg


----------



## EMYJC

Ah thanks Lynette. Your boys are gorgeous too! Been having a nosey. Lucas is 4 x


----------



## kezz_howland

EMYJC - your due date is same as mine and I am 13 dpo today :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

here are my ultrasound picks from today
based on LMP i was 7+5
midwife said looks about 6+5
but i have 30-31 day cycles and im almost 100% positive i ovulated on the 15th of may because that would have been cycle day 20 (giving me only a 11-12 day luteal phase) and may 15th is the only day we DTD that cycle
we did see the flicker of the heartbeat
they didnt use a doppler or anything but she said she would guess the heart rate to be 140-150 bpm
im going back for another ultrasound in about a week just to make sure baby is growing on time because im measuring a week behind based on LMP
but im not worried based on when i ovulated ect
this next ultrasound will be formal at radiology
i got blood drawn and everything too
i have my next appointment on thursday july 17th
and the next one after that on thursday august 14th
 



Attached Files:







ultrasoun 6+5.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## bridgetboo62

we found out that our hospital/insurance doesnt do the gender test through blood panorama test after 10 weeks so we will have to wait for that 18-20 week ultrasound

also i didnt like my midwife very much
she made me feel kind of uncomfortable
like she was judging us and just the way she talked and everything
i might switch


----------



## crysshae

That's great Bridget. Glad the scan went well and you get an extra scan too. Can't beat that!


----------



## British Mummy

Yay for healthy ultrasound Bridget! :D and great that you'll have another soon, yeah with all healthcare professionals you'll probably find there's some you hit it off with and others that you'll really dislike. As long as they listen to you, I think that's important:) x x,


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah she did listen to me and is supportive of our plan for a natural low intervention birth


----------



## luminescent

bridget, congrats! looks great!
looks like we had appointments at the same time.. I went to a local private clinic to try to make an early scan appointment and they had an opening so I had a surprise scan today. just getting health insurance set up so I hope they take it haha. 
we saw a little heart beating, it was 142 bpm I believe, and measured about 7 weeks but she said give or take a few days at this point, it was hard to get a clear picture, I think my bladder was too full as I'd had coffee beforehand.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9858.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bridgetboo62

im super excited for my scan in a week
i wonder if baby will look much different


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow congrats! 
your scan looks so much different than mine!
your baby looks bigger haha


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats on the positive scans. Kez I am
Kind of guessing my due date. Thought I was about 7 weeks as LMP was 25th April. Scan confirmed no way near that though. Latest I could've ovulated would be CD33 (I am irregular) that makes me 23dpo. How many weeks could I be then? Worries me that only a sac was on my scan but my HCG has gone from 1761 to 6429 in 4 days. X


----------



## luminescent

haha she zoomed in quite a bit to take that and look at the HB. yours is more of the whole uterus so it's different perspectives

emyjc- that HCG is a good sign, it's quite a bit higher!


----------



## kezz_howland

Err, that'd make you 5 and a bit i think?!


----------



## christina1612

Megamegan said:


> Bridget that's a good idea to keep track of your pregnancy! I am going to do the "one picture a week" thing for myself and maybe make a time lapse video of it.
> 
> Got my first appt for July 8 and that seems SO. FAR. AWAY.
> 
> She told me as long as I'm not spotting or cramping really bad, I should be okay. I just feel like I need someone to be reassuring me everything is fine the whole time. Anyone else feel this way? I just still can't believe I'm growing a baby in my belly that will come out in 8 months!! I'm in shock.

Megamegan just seen on your ticker that we have the same due date! my first apt is july 15th but it seems so long away! I'm worried too especially as ive not had the main symptom, ms, so I don't know if im just lucky or its not kicked in yet! I remember with my first that I was having nausea the day before af was due.


----------



## ttc126

Emy, try not to worry. I think your scan sounds right on for hcg levels. Between 1000-2000 they only expect to see a sac. When is your next u/s? I bet your spotting was implantation bleeding....


----------



## Megamegan

christina1612 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Bridget that's a good idea to keep track of your pregnancy! I am going to do the "one picture a week" thing for myself and maybe make a time lapse video of it.
> 
> Got my first appt for July 8 and that seems SO. FAR. AWAY.
> 
> She told me as long as I'm not spotting or cramping really bad, I should be okay. I just feel like I need someone to be reassuring me everything is fine the whole time. Anyone else feel this way? I just still can't believe I'm growing a baby in my belly that will come out in 8 months!! I'm in shock.
> 
> Megamegan just seen on your ticker that we have the same due date! my first apt is july 15th but it seems so long away! I'm worried too especially as ive not had the main symptom, ms, so I don't know if im just lucky or its not kicked in yet! I remember with my first that I was having nausea the day before af was due.Click to expand...

Yay due date buddies!! I am having an appt with the nurse on July 2 (just got it changed to 6 weeks date!) and then I will schedule an early ultrasound for the following week or so to hopefully see/hear heartbeat. Can't wait. 

Only symptom I'm struggling with is really bad bloating. I'm so uncomfortable. My boobs hurt really bad in the morning too. I think it's more common for MS to kick in around 6 weeks. We'll see! Also I think a lack of symptoms isn't anything to worry about. I'm sure we'll feel like crap before we know it, lol!


----------



## Captain

Hi ladies!

I just found out I'm pregnant two days a go! Two positives FRER's and a digital this morning! This will be my first and I'm so excited! I'm guessing I'm due in February so I'd love to get chatting with everyone here! My husband's away with work and isn't home until Tuesday so I'm keeping quiet until then..I can't contain myself!!


----------



## nicole6212

Congratulations, and welcome, Captain! :hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats to those who just has their scans  love seeing the little beans hehe!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i think it looks like a meal worm in mine
im gonna nick name the fetus wormy


----------



## jmandrews

Yay for seeing your sweet bean today! Love the scan photos! Can't wait to have mine! I will find out on Monday when it will be. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

so exciting!
update and let us know


----------



## jmandrews

Requested to join FB group :) my name is Janene


----------



## bridgetboo62

jmandrews said:


> Requested to join FB group :) my name is Janene

wait what? there is a facebook group?


----------



## jmandrews

Yea someone posted the link a couple pages back. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh i found it and sent her a message requesting to join


----------



## Jbaby90

I sent a message too


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just found out I'm pregnant two days a go! Two positives FRER's and a digital this morning! This will be my first and I'm so excited! I'm guessing I'm due in February so I'd love to get chatting with everyone here! My husband's away with work and isn't home until Tuesday so I'm keeping quiet until then..I can't contain myself!!

If you go on a calculator online you should be able to find your due date xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Dumb question, but no one on FB would be able to see that I join a group about pregnancy, right? #paranoid lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies!

Congratulations on the new ladies joining and lovely to see all these scan pics. :)

Sooooo, this morning I woke up feeling shaky and feeling nauseous (almost like when bloodsugar drop and you need to eat something). I then craved something salty and had toast with some left over stew on top. Hehe weird I know. Now I feel more nauseous. Think ms started to kick in....... I can't eat much either and would like to have something and then when I get it, it tastes awful. At the moment I crave jelly babies (gummies).


----------



## xxshellsxx

KatieSweet said:


> Dumb question, but no one on FB would be able to see that I join a group about pregnancy, right? #paranoid lol

The group is set to 'secret' so nothing will show on facebook :thumbup:


----------



## KatieSweet

Angelbaby - I woke up this morning feeling both hungry and queasy, just not a good combination at all. I just had a small piece of toast with peanut butter and am now waiting to see if the nausea subsides... 

xxshellxx - Thank you for reassuring me there! :) I'll probably join up, I'm a bit private (I can get pretty introverted at times, even online) but I do like the idea of getting to know everyone a little better, beyond the forum.


----------



## lynnikins

I think i added all who friend requested me to the group on fb, just PM me if you got any questions. and yes with the group being secret then only those in the group can see it or see what is posted in it, once babys are here or all members agree we will look at changing the group to a closed one


----------



## lynnikins

ttc126, when does your partner get tested for the Kell Antigen?

I will be watching out for hemolytic disease with my baby as well thanks to another rare blood group disorder that has happened 2wice out of my 4 children though thankfully its not bad if caught early enough and entirely treatable.

Hugs, I know how worrying it is waiting on the tests etc.. we had no idea it could happen to us till it did with our eldest.


----------



## laura109

Ive felt nausea on and off for 3 days feel rubbish when i wake up. I find eating takes it off at the min xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

What is the facebook group called? It's good that it's private. Don't want anyone on fb knowing this early lol


----------



## lynnikins

ShamzLovesKai said:


> What is the facebook group called? It's good that it's private. Don't want anyone on fb knowing this early lol

You won't find it in search results you need to have me or RasberryK on your friends list, 

www.facebook.com/lynnikins
www.facebook.com/RasberryKitty

just PM us saying who you are and we will add you to the group


----------



## pinkhippo

I've been sicky kind of in the morning I think it's my Crest Complete mouthwash honestly lol it makes my mouth feel dry and leaves a weird taste in my mouth. Any who we're going for our first ultrasound Monday super excited/nervous to see the little bean I went later with my first dd my first scan was at 8w5d. When did you ladies go ?


----------



## KatieSweet

I'll be getting my first ultrasound when I'm 7w5d.
I've been lazy all week with work (I'm self-employed so didn't get in trouble with anyone but myself), starting today I'm going to step it up a notch. Anything to make the next few weeks go by faster!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I cancelled my appointment for Monday because I will only be 5+6 weeks. I only had to go for progesterone, but managed to get some. Anyone know the difference between cyclogest and utrogestan? 

Anyway, my next appointment is moved to the 24th of July when I will be 10+2 weeks. Hubby will be home then as well. He left for work for 5 weeks.


----------



## laurac1988

I know symptoms come and go, but my bbs not being as sore this morning is really freaking me out


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Mine too Laurac. I keep touching them to see but there not as sore today. Freaking me out!! 

I haven't got my scan until Aug 11 either so having to wait that long is m stressing me out :(


----------



## lynnikins

not called the doctors yet for a booking appointment with the mw, first scan will be between 10-14wks


----------



## laurac1988

I booked a private scan for nine weeks. Didn't want to wait haha


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah. I'm going to ask my doc to refer me for a reassurance scan. Hopefully he does it for me!! My booking in appt isn't until July 18 x


----------



## kezz_howland

The American ladies are so lucky - we don't get to have a scan until 12 weeks! Unless there's a medical reason (ie lots of miscarriages/pain). I got one with DS because i had pains on one side at 6.5 weeks and I desperately want one this time but a private scan is £100! Not fair :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Private scans are £50 in my area xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Maybe i need to go outside of my area to find a cheaper one then! x


----------



## laurac1988

My ultra baby do them for £75 x


----------



## kezz_howland

I can't seem to find anything within 2 hours for less than £100! I must live in the most rubbish area ever!!


----------



## laurac1988

That's a shame Hun. £100 does seem to be the average price


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> I know symptoms come and go, but my bbs not being as sore this morning is really freaking me out

Hi hun my best friend said to me yesterday her breasts were only sore for first two weeks. Ive not had it at all either.

i panicked the other day cus my cm dried up but it came back lol x


----------



## laurac1988

Our bodies are so mean lol. Although, my body can do as it wishes so long as squishy is safe and sound
Two weeks until scan day! Wish I could just sleep between now and then!


----------



## kezz_howland

When did/are you ladies contacting doctors/midwives for booking in? I'm only 4 weeks today and don't really wanna go till i'm 6 weeks. We move house on Thursday so then I'm going to have to move doctors and make the appointment there!


----------



## laurac1988

I called them over two weeks ago and nothing yet. They said they aim to get you booked in by ten weeks here


----------



## KatieSweet

I saw my GP first, they told me to call the midwife. Seemed a little early to me as well at 4 weeks and some days, but they take on patients even as they're TTC. I feel good to have it sorted early on so I know who to contact for questions, things I worry about, etc - and they know who I am.


----------



## jmandrews

lynnikins said:


> I think i added all who friend requested me to the group on fb, just PM me if you got any questions. and yes with the group being secret then only those in the group can see it or see what is posted in it, once babys are here or all members agree we will look at changing the group to a closed one

I PM'd you but I haven't been added. My name is Janene. :)


----------



## ttc126

lynnikins said:


> ttc126, when does your partner get tested for the Kell Antigen?
> 
> I will be watching out for hemolytic disease with my baby as well thanks to another rare blood group disorder that has happened 2wice out of my 4 children though thankfully its not bad if caught early enough and entirely treatable.
> 
> Hugs, I know how worrying it is waiting on the tests etc.. we had no idea it could happen to us till it did with our eldest.

Thank you so much!!!!! He went yesterday but i don't know how long it takes to get results. I'm hoping they'll be in Monday because we have an appointment that day. 

I have a separate blood disorder that makes me extremely anemic in pregnancy. Last time i had a blood transfusion at 22 weeks then after birth my hemoglobin was so low i had another. They think I most likely developed the anti-Kell after receiving Kell positive blood. We are praying dh is negative. This will also make it a little more difficult if i need transfusions again this time.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

jmandrews said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> I think i added all who friend requested me to the group on fb, just PM me if you got any questions. and yes with the group being secret then only those in the group can see it or see what is posted in it, once babys are here or all members agree we will look at changing the group to a closed one
> 
> I PM'd you but I haven't been added. My name is Janene. :)Click to expand...

I have messaged too. Name is Shama xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

The cheapest early scan is about £150 here. I saw one the other day for £250!!!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I only feel sick and nausea when I'm lying down and some cramping like pain , has anyone experienced this? I also tend to experience sleep paralysis when I sleep on my back (everytime) I tend to sleep on my stomach sometimes but I'm trying to break that habit & sleeping on my sides is where the cramping comes from. Probably something I should bring up at my first prenatal appt. But any advice ladies?


----------



## lynnikins

cramping can just be an indicator of your abdominal muscles getting used to all of your organs starting to move around


----------



## laura109

I phoned up tommy midwifes last friday she said the cramps are uterus stretching and hormones.

from what ive read people spot before cramps with mc.
xx


----------



## crysshae

Oh my gosh yes! The symptom search. I'm doing the same thing. Constantly thinking - I didn't go pee as often today. My boobs didn't hurt as much. Can I still feel the ligaments pulling when I move or cough? It's terrible that our bodies mess with our minds like this.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i have my next ultrasound at radiology on wednesday the 25th
i will 7+4 hopefully according to my last ultrasound
praying to mother nature to see the right amount of growth!


----------



## chimama

bHCG came back as 101 today (13PDO). Happy about that. Will have repeat tests on Sunday and Tuesday per clinic's protocol.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks ladies, I some what feel relieved.


----------



## lynnikins

Sorry I didn't get everyone added to the fb group right away but think ive friend requested those I needed to. Can u make sure u message me when u friends request me so I know who u are


----------



## maisie78

Been spotting again the last couple of days :( It's brown so been trying not to worry but this evening it has been heavier again. Called the mw and she has said she is reassured that it is brown but if it turns red and/or I start having pain I'm to ring the epu. She has suggested I ring them on Monday anyway and ask for another scan but that they won't scan until next Saturday because they won't scan more than every 2 weeks. I am so exhausted from being constantly worried, I feel like I can't function properly. Feeling a bit sorry for myself :(


----------



## crysshae

I hope it truly is nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPoodle

I've been looking at early scans too, cheapest I have found it £79 round here


----------



## KatieSweet

Maisie - sending you lots of positive energy! :hugs:

I'm starting to feel very uncomfortable sleeping on my sides. It all feels a bit tight and squished in there. I'm sure it's from being bloated but still. Blah.


----------



## ttc126

Maisie, I'm so sorry. You sound so exhausted and upset. I really hope they'll scan you again and i hope everything is still ok. :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

I know it's been a while since I've posted! Not a whole lot has been going on with me. Been having some cramping and some light spotting so I headed to the emergency room last night because my doctor office can't fit me in. They did a scan (but wouldn't let me see), checked cervix, urine, and bloods. Urine was clean, cervix was closed but "swollen", the scan showed a yolk sac and my betas were around 3500. Tomorrow I go to the hospital lab to redo my betas and then I have a scan with my doctor on Wednesday. I know it's early still and wasn't expecting anything to really be seen on the scan, but hopefully something is there Wednesday!


----------



## MilosMommy7

And I got this onsie for my youngest!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ZombieKitten

lynnikins said:


> Sorry I didn't get everyone added to the fb group right away but think ive friend requested those I needed to. Can u make sure u message me when u friends request me so I know who u are

I accidentally messaged you BEFORE I sent a friend request, so my message might be in your "other folder" :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

lynnikins said:


> ShamzLovesKai said:
> 
> 
> What is the facebook group called? It's good that it's private. Don't want anyone on fb knowing this early lol
> 
> You won't find it in search results you need to have me or RasberryK on your friends list,
> 
> www.facebook.com/lynnikins
> www.facebook.com/RasberryKitty
> 
> just PM us saying who you are and we will add you to the groupClick to expand...

I sent a message :) says Rasberrys is unavailable?


----------



## babyfeva

Im still spotting guys... ugh


----------



## Hatethewait85

Can I join? After nearly 3 years of trying and a failed ivf, hubs and I managed to get pregnant naturally!!!! I'm a bit nervous the dream will turn into a nightmare but for now I'm cautiously optimistic! 

Docs calculated my edd as feb 20 but I think I ovulated later. I'm sure it'll change after my ultrasound- have an early one with my fs July 7 and one with my ob July 23! Can't wait to see my lil bean :dance:


----------



## KatieSweet

Babyfeva - :hugs:

Hatethewait - welcome and congratulations! That is incredible :) 
My EDD is Feb 20th too, at least at this point in time. I'm sure it'll shift a few days once my midwife has done her calculations.


----------



## maisie78

babyfeva said:


> Im still spotting guys... ugh

Me too :(


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry to the ladies that are spotting. I know it's scary. But you've both seen the heartbeat so I still say all will be ok :hugs:.

:hi: hatethewait. Happy to see you here!

milosmommy - love the onesie!


----------



## RaspberryK

MilosMommy7 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShamzLovesKai said:
> 
> 
> What is the facebook group called? It's good that it's private. Don't want anyone on fb knowing this early lol
> 
> You won't find it in search results you need to have me or RasberryK on your friends list,
> 
> www.facebook.com/lynnikins
> www.facebook.com/RasberryKitty
> 
> just PM us saying who you are and we will add you to the groupClick to expand...
> 
> I sent a message :) says Rasberrys is unavailable?Click to expand...

That's odd xx


----------



## crysshae

Babyfeva and Milosmommy - Hope all turns out just fine.

Hatethewait - Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## HopefulMommy9

Hi, my names Shelby! I'm 18, first time pregnancy. I'm due feb, 13. I would guess I'm about 5 weeks and today I started bleeding brown blood but it didn't come along with any cramps or discomfort. Just bleeding. Is this normal or should I be concerned. I had a transvaginal u/s a cou


----------



## HopefulMommy9

Sorry, it hit post. But I had that and they could not find anything and that it may be to early and didn't seem to concerned. But I'm creaking out, please help!


----------



## laurac1988

hi hun. sorry youre in this position. it could just be too early. fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Captain

Afternoon ladies! Only three more days until the OH comes home and I can give him the AMAZING news!


----------



## bridgetboo62

HopefulMommy9 said:


> Hi, my names Shelby! I'm 18, first time pregnancy. I'm due feb, 13. I would guess I'm about 5 weeks and today I started bleeding brown blood but it didn't come along with any cramps or discomfort. Just bleeding. Is this normal or should I be concerned. I had a transvaginal u/s a cou


hi! im 18 too and this is my first pregnancy as well!
due feb 7th
it would be lovely to have someone in the group that is closer to my age
i believe i am the youngest :blush:

i have heard that light bleeding is common and normal in the first trimester nothing to worry about 
and brown is especially good because that means its old blood
if it continues for a few days or turns pink/red or becomes heavy and you pass clots i would go in and get checked out right away
but so far what you described sounds normal and not much to worry about
and it may be too early to see much on an ultrasound
did they schedule you for another one soon?
hang in there :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> HopefulMommy9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my names Shelby! I'm 18, first time pregnancy. I'm due feb, 13. I would guess I'm about 5 weeks and today I started bleeding brown blood but it didn't come along with any cramps or discomfort. Just bleeding. Is this normal or should I be concerned. I had a transvaginal u/s a cou
> 
> 
> hi! im 18 too and this is my first pregnancy as well!
> due feb 7th
> it would be lovely to have someone in the group that is closer to my age
> i believe i am the youngest :blush:
> 
> i have heard that light bleeding is common and normal in the first trimester nothing to worry about
> and brown is especially good because that means its old blood
> if it continues for a few days or turns pink/red or becomes heavy and you pass clots i would go in and get checked out right away
> but so far what you described sounds normal and not much to worry about
> and it may be too early to see much on an ultrasound
> did they schedule you for another one soon?
> hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

Age is just a number girls (mostly anyway) I'm 27 and feel absolutely no different to when I was 17.
Mentally that is.
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

so we told my mom and dad yesterday
and i am relieved to say they took it very well and are happy and supportive!
my mom says we can absolutely stay with her as long as we need to
and my sister says she would love for us to stay with her
its so good to have so much support and options


----------



## bridgetboo62

RaspberryK said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulMommy9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my names Shelby! I'm 18, first time pregnancy. I'm due feb, 13. I would guess I'm about 5 weeks and today I started bleeding brown blood but it didn't come along with any cramps or discomfort. Just bleeding. Is this normal or should I be concerned. I had a transvaginal u/s a cou
> 
> 
> hi! im 18 too and this is my first pregnancy as well!
> due feb 7th
> it would be lovely to have someone in the group that is closer to my age
> i believe i am the youngest :blush:
> 
> i have heard that light bleeding is common and normal in the first trimester nothing to worry about
> and brown is especially good because that means its old blood
> if it continues for a few days or turns pink/red or becomes heavy and you pass clots i would go in and get checked out right away
> but so far what you described sounds normal and not much to worry about
> and it may be too early to see much on an ultrasound
> did they schedule you for another one soon?
> hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Age is just a number girls (mostly anyway) I'm 27 and feel absolutely no different to when I was 17.
> Mentally that is.
> XxClick to expand...


:hugs:
its good to hear someone say that
i too believe that age is just a number
but unfortunately a lot of people think differently


----------



## RaspberryK

Well in some cases it matters, I have seen what can happen in 30 year age gap relationship... 
But in regards to having children there are benefits of having children in any age group but you're in your prime as far as childbearing age is concerned. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

And I'm pleased you have a good support network, you need that regardless of age and circumstances. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah some age caps in relationships can cause serious issues
i think it depends more on the individuals themselves
but definitely more common with large age gaps

my OH is 29 though and we do really well


----------



## jmandrews

Age is a number but personally I fell that I am a different person than I was when I was 18 (I'll be 28 next month). I was enjoying being selfish and going to college. I was too busy going to parties, studying, and making friends. I am the same person at heart but I know I wasn't ready but I do believe that there are many women who are young and ready for tha phase in there lives. :) my cousin got pregnant with her first baby at 19 and she is a wonderful mommy so don't listen to people. Everyone has a different journey and life. Doesn't matter how old you are. You will both be great mothers.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I just turned 25 in May and this is our 4th. Got pregnant with our first at 19. I was never into partying or going out (still not, so I don't feel I missed anything). I did have a few years between 17-19 that I did some "crazy" stuff, and I've certainly not let being a mom hold me back from occasionally going out for alone time and enjoying myself! Just Tuesday I went to a concert with my SIL :thumbup:


----------



## chimama

Hatethewait85 said:


> Can I join? After nearly 3 years of trying and a failed ivf, hubs and I managed to get pregnant naturally!!!! I'm a bit nervous the dream will turn into a nightmare but for now I'm cautiously optimistic!
> 
> Docs calculated my edd as feb 20 but I think I ovulated later. I'm sure it'll change after my ultrasound- have an early one with my fs July 7 and one with my ob July 23! Can't wait to see my lil bean :dance:

Welcome hatethewait85! I remember you from the February IVF thread. I also had failed IVF and FET (Feb-April) and conceived naturally when DH and I took a break before the next IVF cycle.

H&H 9 months!


----------



## babyfeva

Maise im so sorry to hear youre still spotting. Its so frustrating and scary. Last time I had spotting, I miscarried. Ugh. I just want to know that baby will be safe.


----------



## jmandrews

My bbs and nipples are killing me today! Tmi I looked and my nipples seem so much bigger already! Anyone else?


----------



## Feronia

My boobs don't hurt at all, but my milk supply is crap. I'm drinking an herbal tea that is safe for pregnancy that I'm hoping will raise my supply. I'm really sad about this because DD loves to nurse and is asking for more! :(

I went out and bought maternity clothes today. I only have tight fitting pants and they were starting to get uncomfortable. The bloating is starting much earlier this time.


----------



## xsugarplumx

I'm expecting February 5th, 2015. First time Momma, with PCOS fell randomly pregnant. :)


----------



## maisie78

Welcome sugarplum and congratulations :)

Babyfeva it is so frustrating and scary :( I feel like I just want to hide under the duvet and keep baby safe until they are ready but with a job and a 20 month old it's not an option. I just want to get to a point where I can feel a bit safer.


----------



## RaspberryK

:-( For spotting, it's horrible! 
My boobs are still swollen, I don't think my nipples have changed yet, but they never changed back to what they were pre pregnancy anyway. They grew and got really dark when I was pregnant with ds (just nips boobs stayed the same until I got my milk in) and although they got smaller when I weaned him they are still a different colour and larger than before. 
I HAVE started to leak a little colostrum though.
I can feel my uterus go hard now, and getting awful pain (round ligament? ) if I cough or sneeze. 
I'm quite nauseous not just in the mornings, not looking forward to smelling fish all morning at work today ...
Xx


----------



## lynnikins

I don't feel a bit different to ten years ago when I was 18 lol cept a bit softer round yhe midsection but im told kids caus that lol. Can't believe i will be 30 by this babies second birthday


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah Yep I'm definitely squishier now xx


----------



## detterose

I'm out ladies. Confirmed miscarriage today :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no, very sorry to hear that. Xx


----------



## maisie78

Sorry to read that detterose :( Take care hun xx


----------



## Lucy_2010

Hi everyone :) I'm Lucy, I am 24 and currently expecting no2. My edd is the 5th feb. 

Hope your all well.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Age is just a number... wish mine was a little less than it is though lol i'm 36 am i the oldest here especially for a first timer?

my age has it's own risks but i'm hoping my fairly good health makes up for that!

detterose i'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## lynnikins

Sorry for your loss detterose.


----------



## maisie78

So in the hope of stopping this spotting I have gone all Hollywood diva and taken to my bed lol. So far so good. Woke with quite a lot but it has slowed down massively in the last couple of hours. Hoping it's worth it because it's torture sat here twiddling my thumbs while I can hear oh and dd downstairs. Still at least I can work on my Farm Heroes score and back to back Orange is the new Black is no bad thing ;)


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry detterose.

I'll be 36 next month and I got pregnant at 34 with my son. I definitely wasn't ready to be a mom at 18. Well, I wasn't even in a relationship at the time. I met my OH at 25, we celebrated our 10th anniversary one month ago.


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm sorry to hear detterose :-( xx


----------



## nicole6212

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss detterose. :hugs:


It's currently 630am on the first day I've been able to sleep in, and I've been wide awake for the last half hour. I'm sure I'll be exhausted later, but come on, I wanted to sleep! :( DH and DS are both still passed out, snuggling in my bed, so I'm treating myself to timbits for breakfast (donut holes for those of you that haven't been to/hear of the awesome Tim Horton's) :p

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## laura109

Morning girls. Im getting so sick off myself. I wanted this baby for months and i still do but emotionally i feel depressed. I feel rubbish and sickly in the mornings. Teatime it comes back.

i gave my job up to do a course and im in the house alot. I do see friends but there at work alot.

my bf is off work today and i was ready to go out and enjoy the weather but he has a migraine. Im currently sat in the garden feeling like im all alone. Why am i not feeling excited :-(


----------



## lynnikins

Go for a nice walk laura it will pick up your mood a bit.


----------



## laura109

detterose said:


> I'm out ladies. Confirmed miscarriage today :(

I did not mean to press thanks on that post stupid phone :-(

I am sooo sorry to hear that. I hope you recover quickly and all the best for your next pregnancy. Take care xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So sorry to hear detterose :( x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm not 100% sure on dates, but I'm estimating my due date as the 24th of Feb! This will be baby #2 and after having a mc in December I'm so so nervous this time, I keep going to the toilet and checking for blood and every cramp I just think this is it ending. Wish I wasn't so panicked over it. My tests are darker though and clearblue has gone from 1-2 to 2-3 which puts me a little more at ease because last time it never got passed 1-2. Anybody else as scared as me? With my DD I found out at 6 weeks, had a scan at 7 and saw her heartbeat so it was really just a week of worrying!


----------



## HopefulMommy9

I'm sorry to hear that, better luck in the future.


----------



## HopefulMommy9

RaspberryK said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulMommy9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my names Shelby! I'm 18, first time pregnancy. I'm due feb, 13. I would guess I'm about 5 weeks and today I started bleeding brown blood but it didn't come along with any cramps or discomfort. Just bleeding. Is this normal or should I be concerned. I had a transvaginal u/s a cou
> 
> 
> hi! im 18 too and this is my first pregnancy as well!
> due feb 7th
> it would be lovely to have someone in the group that is closer to my age
> i believe i am the youngest :blush:
> 
> i have heard that light bleeding is common and normal in the first trimester nothing to worry about
> and brown is especially good because that means its old blood
> if it continues for a few days or turns pink/red or becomes heavy and you pass clots i would go in and get checked out right away
> but so far what you described sounds normal and not much to worry about
> and it may be too early to see much on an ultrasound
> did they schedule you for another one soon?
> hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Age is just a number girls (mostly anyway) I'm 27 and feel absolutely no different to when I was 17.
> Mentally that is.
> XxClick to expand...

I have a regular doctors appointment on July 9th I was thinking if it happens again before that emergency room I go. I've heard it's common my boyfriend told me it's common as well as others and if I start cramping and passing clots then I should be concerend. But I've heard stories where women just spot and ended up losing the baby. Even if common still so scary. It was a little pink then just brown.


----------



## laurac1988

detterose said:


> I'm out ladies. Confirmed miscarriage today :(

So sorry for your loss. Sending you all the best wishes for you and your family xxxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

Went to have my betas done. Hoping if I call the lab later they can tell me the results! I woke up a tiny bit nauseous this morning so hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## RaspberryK

I had to sip ginger beer all morning at work to stop me being sick. Meat and fish counter is not the idea place to work on first trimester. 
Since I got home I've managed to feel a little better but I'm freezing cold even though it's warm and sunny - anyone else? Xx


----------



## Captain

detterose said:


> I'm out ladies. Confirmed miscarriage today :(

So sorry for your loss detterose, sending you lots of hugs. Xxx


----------



## confuzion

So sorry for your loss detterose. Hope you will be back with your rainbow soon :hugs:.

Welcome new ladies!

Ras - my body seems to be on either end of extreme. Either really hot, or really cold even if the temperature in the house is the same :wacko:.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've had a few hot flushds but I've mainly felt cold for a few days now. It's making me nervous. Xx


----------



## xsugarplumx

I swear, my morning sickness just feels like food poisoning at times! Some foods I can just down like nothing, and others - like pretzel crackers I eat ONE and I'm throwing up for hours. Maybe it takes a while to catch up? I don't know. I'm peeing a lot. I don't like feeling like I'm gonna pee my pants after half an hour of using the ladies room, and having someone from another department to come take over the counter while I do a 5k dash to the bathroom (It seems like.)


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so sorry for your loss detterose :hugs:

my nipples and breasts have been sensitive/sore to the touch for the past two or three weeks
i think my areola are larger
OH says my breasts are getting larger but idk i cant tell
my bra still fits fine
when i feel them my right is definitely larger than my left
(but idk if thats what it was like before pregnancy too)
another sign of a boy
my mom predicts boy

august 14th is the appointment where we will schedule my gender scan
i will be 14+5
so hopefully the scan we will be about a week after that appointment!

also here is a picture of a fridge magnet they gave me with a list of what will happen at what appointments
 



Attached Files:







pregnancyweekbyweek.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## babyfeva

Im so sorry for your loss detterose.


----------



## sweetcee

bridgetboo62 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulMommy9 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my names Shelby! I'm 18, first time pregnancy. I'm due feb, 13. I would guess I'm about 5 weeks and today I started bleeding brown blood but it didn't come along with any cramps or discomfort. Just bleeding. Is this normal or should I be concerned. I had a transvaginal u/s a cou
> 
> 
> hi! im 18 too and this is my first pregnancy as well!
> due feb 7th
> it would be lovely to have someone in the group that is closer to my age
> i believe i am the youngest :blush:
> 
> i have heard that light bleeding is common and normal in the first trimester nothing to worry about
> and brown is especially good because that means its old blood
> if it continues for a few days or turns pink/red or becomes heavy and you pass clots i would go in and get checked out right away
> but so far what you described sounds normal and not much to worry about
> and it may be too early to see much on an ultrasound
> did they schedule you for another one soon?
> hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Age is just a number girls (mostly anyway) I'm 27 and feel absolutely no different to when I was 17.
> Mentally that is.
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> its good to hear someone say that
> i too believe that age is just a number
> but unfortunately a lot of people think differentlyClick to expand...


I got a lot of negativity when DH and I got married. I was 20 and he was 19, my in-laws were very judgmental about it. They assumed that I was pregnant and were not happy. I am so nervous about telling them that I am pregnant now. They still treat us like children and think that we are too young to have a baby, and I'm 23. 
Just goes to show, it doesn't matter how old you are, people will still be ridiculous.


----------



## Mezzanotte

Hi I thought I'd join you lovely ladies I'm due Feb 25th.


----------



## xsugarplumx

Mezzanote, you're due my anniversary! How fun!


----------



## Mezzanotte

Oh my goodness typo I meant the 23rd my bad. Sorry


----------



## lynnikins

Bridget my boobs are all strange at the moment but thats probably down to the fact that im still producing breastmilk since CJ was being breastfed till Easter when he got sick then quit on me and I was expressing till 12 days ago but my boobs were getting sooooo sore ( makes sense now ) with the demand of keeping up with him and my supply dropping dramatically so I stopped expressing, though i had to this morning express a bit to clear some blocked ducts that were getting painful :( My nipples have been really super sensitive and sore though so wearing breastpads to keep them a bit more protected from the kids climbing on me


----------



## Mezzanotte

I'm really not having breast tenderness just extremely tired and having morning sickness


----------



## bridgetboo62

i am having extreme tiredness during the day and insomnia at night and breast tenderness and very very very slight nausea in the morning if i dont eat soon enough after i wake up but once i eat im fine for the rest of the day no vomiting


----------



## laura109

Hi girlies hope your all ok.

just read up vitamin B6 can help with morning sickness aswel as being important.

Oh just got me some from asda.

you may know already but its worth a try x


----------



## Captain

Afternoon! 

Only two more days until Oh is home and I can tell him I'm pregnant! Argh!!

Been VERY tired the last few days and lots of breast tenderness, a bit of nausea in the morning and around 8pm at night, but no sickness yet. Oh, but LOTS of peeing! I can't stop!!


----------



## nicole6212

Captain- how exciting! It must be so hard to have to wait to tell OH. 

My symptoms so far are bloating, sore BBS, cramping/stretching, tiredness, frequent urination, gassiness, and slight nausea, no vomiting though. 

I was on the phone talking to my mom about my son tonight, and she asked when we were going to have another one. I just ignored the question, because I didn't want to lie to her, but I really wanted to tell her, oh, in about 7.5 months, give or take. 
I don't want to tell her over the phone, but I'm not going to be seeing her until august, and I don't know if I can keep quiet that long!


----------



## Captain

It's almost impossible Nicole! The day I found out we skyped, the first thing he said was "it looks like you have something on the tip of your tongue" he knows me too well!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

laura109 said:


> Hi girlies hope your all ok.
> 
> just read up vitamin B6 can help with morning sickness aswel as being important.
> 
> Oh just got me some from asda.
> 
> you may know already but its worth a try x

B6 and b12 :thumbup: a friend of mine also suggested ginger gum. I looked online cause I've never heard of it and turns out it's sold in most big chain stores :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

Ugh when I had my pelvic exam at the first appointment my midwife said I have a yeast infection and now I think I'm coming down with a uti ouch! She also said she was going to test me for STIs and she didn't ugh. Time to call on Monday and switch to a different midwife I looked them up online and know which one I would like to see. I do not like the one I saw on thursday she just rubs me the wrong way


----------



## MilosMommy7

I get a yeast infection every time I'm pregnant! :dohh: my OB does the STI testing at my second appointment.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Symptoms so far: peeing alot, tender sore breast, my nipple are definitely darker (sorry if tmi). Extreme fatigue ! I can sleep for 8 hours wake up and go right back to sleep , and I'm also feeling really sick but I'm not throwing up. I get minor headaches when I'm sitting up.


----------



## Shey

Drink Cranberry juice it prevents utis



bridgetboo62 said:


> Ugh when I had my pelvic exam at the first appointment my midwife said I have a yeast infection and now I think I'm coming down with a uti ouch! She also said she was going to test me for STIs and she didn't ugh. Time to call on Monday and switch to a different midwife I looked them up online and know which one I would like to see. I do not like the one I saw on thursday she just rubs me the wrong way


----------



## Mezzanotte

I have had one vomiting episode so far..wasn't fun so thanks for the advice ladies


----------



## Feronia

Captain, how exciting that you are telling him in 2 days! Hey, I live in Vancouver as well and we're due on the same day! :D


----------



## Gdef

Hi ladies! My morning sickness has officially turned into all day/night sickness. And I vomit everything that I eat and drink. This pregnancy is soooo different from DD. I had no sickness at all with her! Lord help me. All I want to do is sleep it off. And honestly, that's pretty much all I've done all weekend when I wasn't vomiting :(. Pray that this passes soon!!!

I'm also switching my OB and going back to my old OB's office. I've called the new OB twice. Once when I set up my appt and asked about current meds I was taking and again yesterday to ask if there was anything I could take to stop vomiting. They refused to have anything to do with me until I'm at least 8 weeks and told me to go to the ER. Seriously??? So I had to call my MIL (she's a nurse practitioner) and then my BFF (he's an MD) to get some phenergan so I wouldn't lose anymore fluids. I don't like to take advantage of MIL, BFF, or hubby's medical positions unless it's an emergency. Lol. But anyways, yesterday was the final straw with the new OB, so I just decided to go with my former oldie but goodie OB :)


----------



## laurac1988

sorry the sickness is so bad hun. I've been quite lucky in that so far i've only actually thrown up a couple of times. I do have the "lump in the throat" feeling the majority of the time, but that's bearable


----------



## MilosMommy7

Gdef said:


> Hi ladies! My morning sickness has officially turned into all day/night sickness. And I vomit everything that I eat and drink. This pregnancy is soooo different from DD. I had no sickness at all with her! Lord help me. All I want to do is sleep it off. And honestly, that's pretty much all I've done all weekend when I wasn't vomiting :(. Pray that this passes soon!!!
> 
> I'm also switching my OB and going back to my old OB's office. I've called the new OB twice. Once when I set up my appt and asked about current meds I was taking and again yesterday to ask if there was anything I could take to stop vomiting. They refused to have anything to do with me until I'm at least 8 weeks and told me to go to the ER. Seriously??? So I had to call my MIL (she's a nurse practitioner) and then my BFF (he's an MD) to get some phenergan so I wouldn't lose anymore fluids. I don't like to take advantage of MIL, BFF, or hubby's medical positions unless it's an emergency. Lol. But anyways, yesterday was the final straw with the new OB, so I just decided to go with my former oldie but goodie OB :)

So sorry it's getting bad :( look into hyperemesis. I get it every time I'm pregnant and have to be hospitalized many times due to dehydration. Hopefully you get some relief! :hugs:


----------



## luminescent

Eek, I hope it passes soon gdef! My MS is a pretty consistent all day nausea but no vomiting, so far. 
The food cravings and aversions are getting really tiring though. I feel like I can't plan meals ahead of time anymore because what sounds delicious will later make me want to gag :(

Also, I haven't discussed OH on here much but last pregnancy when I found out he was incredibly upset and immature, and it was an awful time. I actually just told him a few days ago before having my early scan this time around (I know, late, but I've been nervous) and he's taken it surprisingly well. There's a lot of uncertainty about financial stuff but he really wants what's best. Has been telling me to make my first appt and to make sure he can come. So things are pretty good!


----------



## lynnikins

Sorry tobhear bout the morning sickness ladies mines still nausea but I seem to of got a head cold my throat is sore and glands swollen which isnt making me happy :(


----------



## maisie78

I am feeling sick alot of the time now too. Thankfully haven't been sick yet although it came close last night. I think my red meat aversion is coming back. Had the same thing with dd. Hada piece of beef last night and the taste put me off my whole meal. My symptoms are so similar to dd I am starting to think this might be another girl :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Feeling like shit again today girls. On the Edge of puking constantly. 
Xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Yesterday I was shopping with my sister in law, and had a small, but red bleed when wiping. Since I already had had IB, I freaked out. My SIL took me to the doctor here and he was such a nasty old man. Told me I'd miscarriaged; didn't ask any questions, didn't test anything, nothing. 
I decided to call my midwife at my SIL's place and they told me it's generally not a good sign, but it could mean anything. She told me to keep an eye on the bleeding over the weekend, explained what the bleed would have to look like at 5 weeks to be a miscarriage, put me on pelvic rest and told me to call if the bleed got worse. If the bleeding stops (for now it has but I'm waryto hope) I can call Monday and get my ultrasound in a week early.

I'm not religious girls, so prayers won't help me, but I could certainly use some good thoughts / positive energy. I'm scared.


----------



## maisie78

Definitely sending you positive vibes Katie :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

RaspberryK said:


> Feeling like shit again today girls. On the Edge of puking constantly.
> Xx

Urgh :( I'm like this every morning at the moment (taking it as a good sign ;) ) I have to eat even though I don't feel like it because it's the only thing that helps. The challenge is finding something I want to eat. This morning it has ended up being a few cocktail sausage rolls of all things that have been lurking in the bottom of the freezer for a few weeks :shrug:


----------



## EMYJC

Katie sending you best wishes. Hope it stops. Hope everyone being sick gets some relief. I had it with my son but so far not with this one. My main symptom at the moment is extreme bloating! I look six months pregnant! Also sore boobs which did t have with my son. Get the occasional dizzy spell and feel tired. X


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Nausea is really taking over!! 

Feel sick constantly. It's horrible. No throwing up but extreme nausea :(

Can't find any thing to help!!


----------



## laurac1988

Holland and Barrett do ginger pastille sweets. They're really helpful


----------



## jmandrews

Katie so scary and I'm sorry you had to hear from that jerk! Don't listen to him. I have a friend who bled off and on for several weeks during her pregnancy and she has a beautiful healthy baby boy. Thinking of you. Hope you get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry I haven't checked in or kept up this weekend. We have been on the go all weekend with a wedding and now today going to a house warming/ engagement party. :) hope every one is enjoying the weekend. Hope everyone's morning sickness can hold of a bit to enjoy it too.


----------



## laura109

Urghh this nausea!!! Nothing tastes nice. Water is gross... cola us too sweet... toothpaste is gross.

Mines coming out a little more everyday.

got crackers and dry biscuits to nibble on.


----------



## RaspberryK

A little red bleeding may be nothing at all or a simple explanation. I had a lot of bleeding with ds.

And the sickness unfortunately isn't limited to the morning, eating mostly doesn't help. Old Jamaica ginger beer in sips helps but it*tastes ever so slightly too sweet. I'm going to buy some soda water and lemon slices tomorrow. 
I've had a sharp stabbing pain*in my shoulder today which is freaking me out as I know it can be a symptom of ectopic xx


----------



## Mezzanotte

Tell me about it emyjc, I'm so stinking bloated people have been asking me what this bean is already. @[email protected] There is no hiding it by the time this bloat let's up I'll already have an actual bump going on.


----------



## maisie78

RaspberryK said:


> A little red bleeding may be nothing at all or a simple explanation. I had a lot of bleeding with ds.
> 
> And the sickness unfortunately isn't limited to the morning, eating mostly doesn't help. Old Jamaica ginger beer in sips helps but it*tastes ever so slightly too sweet. I'm going to buy some soda water and lemon slices tomorrow.
> I've had a sharp stabbing pain*in my shoulder today which is freaking me out as I know it can be a symptom of ectopic xx

Have you rang the emergency midwife hun? Don't leave that if it carries on xxx


----------



## laura109

Is anyone else feeling down instead of happy. I cant seem to think of the baby my hormones have gone really bad x


----------



## RaspberryK

maisie78 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> A little red bleeding may be nothing at all or a simple explanation. I had a lot of bleeding with ds.
> 
> And the sickness unfortunately isn't limited to the morning, eating mostly doesn't help. Old Jamaica ginger beer in sips helps but it*tastes ever so slightly too sweet. I'm going to buy some soda water and lemon slices tomorrow.
> I've had a sharp stabbing pain*in my shoulder today which is freaking me out as I know it can be a symptom of ectopic xx
> 
> Have you rang the emergency midwife hun? Don't leave that if it carries on xxxClick to expand...

I just had a bout of diarrhoea too but no bleeding and nothing painful in my abdomen so I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm home alone with ds as dh is working he won't be back til early hours... if it continues I will phone my midwife her number goes through to whoever is on call and see what they say. 
There's no epau at the weekend so unless I was doubled over in pain or bleeding heavily a&e wouldn't do anything. 
Xx


----------



## MorghanW

Ugh, so sick lately. :( I've got round the clock nausea, but very little vomiting. If I eat something like pizza, bread, chowder, I feel fantastic for about an hour, but then I have to eat even more or I'm super sick and can barely move. Getting hard with a 1 and a half year old, and my husband has been working nights for the last few days. :/ He's trying hard to do basically everything for me when he's home, but I feel bad for him because I know I'm 0 fun to be around right now. :( Wasn't like this at all with my son. :/

Hope everyone's body gives them a break on the sickness/fatigue!


----------



## RaspberryK

Looks like 7 weeks is peak morning sickness time for most of us xx


----------



## laurac1988

laura109 said:


> Is anyone else feeling down instead of happy. I cant seem to think of the baby my hormones have gone really bad x

It's natural Hun it's just the worry. Keep smiling xx


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> laura109 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling down instead of happy. I cant seem to think of the baby my hormones have gone really bad x
> 
> It's natural Hun it's just the worry. Keep smiling xxClick to expand...

Thanks. Glad its normal. 6 weeks tomorrow im half way through the 1st trimester lol.hope everythings well with you and squishy xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

Last night I had a bad nightmare that I was bleeding and it kept getting worse and worse, so I took a digit and it went down to 1-2 weeks. I woke up sweating and ran to the bathroom in panic. Everything is okay though! Just a really bad dream! I remember having similar scary dreams like this during my other pregnancies as well. Anyone else getting nightmares?


----------



## bridgetboo62

i feel like morning sickness has gotten better for me actually
its weird

and yes laura109 i cry all the time whenever anything gets even the least bit hard or stressful everything is overwhelming
OH does not know how to handle it and comfort me and just ends up making it worse
its horrible


----------



## bridgetboo62

i think i have had one nightmare about bleeding since i got pregnant ZombieKitten
was gushing blood so horrible
that was a few weeks ago
also my usual very strange very vivid dreams are back (i get them all the time not pregnant)
im actually glad i love them
like watching the most bizarre unpredictable and original movies ever


----------



## RaspberryK

Thankfully no nightmares for me yet but I did last time xx


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> Captain, how exciting that you are telling him in 2 days! Hey, I live in Vancouver as well and we're due on the same day! :D

What a coincidence! 

I don't think my date is quite right, I wasn't really keeping track of my cycle so I took a guess (I really wanted a tracker in my sig!). When I talked with the doctor the other day he said everything is good but my hcg level is a bit low which probably just means I was a bit out on the dates, he said we'd talk about it more at my follow up on Tuesday.

Oh, and one day left until hubby is home!!


----------



## Katy78

Yes, I had a miscarriage nightmare the other day. Woke up terrified...


----------



## laura109

bridgetboo62 said:


> i feel like morning sickness has gotten better for me actually
> its weird
> 
> and yes laura109 i cry all the time whenever anything gets even the least bit hard or stressful everything is overwhelming
> OH does not know how to handle it and comfort me and just ends up making it worse
> its horrible

Bless ya!! I know what u mean. I have to keep finding positives. Oh just rung me from work and talked about us taking baby swimming and stuff and i feel really positive now. 

But im struggling in the mornings till mid afternoon. Im naturally outgoing and im the louder one in the relationship. Would love a day at the seaside or a cinema trip but feel too queasy.

counting down too the 2nd trimester. 6 weeks to go 

Ive had dreams about people attacking me and also some bloke hit on me and i woke up panicked 

oh got me a fan from supermarket and i lay on the bed with that on and it really relaxes me. Bless him x


----------



## maisie78

I had a horrible dream last night. There was a figure in the bedroom and it had my baby and was taking it away. Oh found me stood at the bottom of the bed trying to stop them. It was awful :(


----------



## bridgetboo62

nightmares are awful :(
im glad i dont have them very often at all


----------



## British Mummy

Morghan I feel exactly the same! It's like being hungover, the food the takes the queasy feeling away before returning even stronger than before an hour later. I hate eating small and often, I've always been a eat big (and I mean a lot!) 2-3 meals a day, that suits me. Eating all the time even small healthy things makes me feel fat...like greedy. Silly I know! This having a hangover feeling every day really sucks with an 18 month old! Poor little one needs so much attention and I just want to lie down and sleep x x


----------



## British Mummy

But ginger biscuits do help so I might pay a visit to Holland and Barrett Laura x


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, I posted this already in the other Feb group so sorry if you're reading this again. Last night my bleeding became really heavy. Heavy to the point that it leaked through to my jeans. I felt a huge clot come out and had several smaller ones. Today my bleeding is not as heavy and have very mild cramps. I've never experienced a miscarriage where I actually bled out so I'm guessing this is probably it. I won't be able to get answers until tomorrow.


----------



## RaspberryK

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies, I posted this already in the other Feb group so sorry if you're reading this again. Last night my bleeding became really heavy. Heavy to the point that it leaked through to my jeans. I felt a huge clot come out and had several smaller ones. Today my bleeding is not as heavy and have very mild cramps. I've never experienced a miscarriage where I actually bled out so I'm guessing this is probably it. I won't be able to get answers until tomorrow.

Oh no I'm so sorry, please let us know tomorrow xx


----------



## maisie78

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies, I posted this already in the other Feb group so sorry if you're reading this again. Last night my bleeding became really heavy. Heavy to the point that it leaked through to my jeans. I felt a huge clot come out and had several smaller ones. Today my bleeding is not as heavy and have very mild cramps. I've never experienced a miscarriage where I actually bled out so I'm guessing this is probably it. I won't be able to get answers until tomorrow.

Oh hun I'm so sorry xx Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello, please may I join? I'm Kirsty 32 from England but I live in Sweden, this will be my second baby, bit of a surprise but not unplanned, we were ntnp and letting nature decide, so an exciting surprise. My edd based on lmp is 5th feb, but i'm sure it'll change, it did by almost a week last time and he was still late, so i'm not going into this thinking of the edd, rather the due month :D :hi:


----------



## suffolkmum

hello. feels weird joining here when there's already so many people. Im Andrea, im due 22nd feb, i have a 21 month old daughter.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hi to all the new joiners, congratulations on your bfps xx

Babyfeva, I posted on the other thread but wish there was something we could do.


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome new people!
im bridget!

im so sorry babyfeva!
good luck tomorrow!

oh and also i just woke up from a two hour nap and after reading about all those miscarriage nightmares i had a dream that i was spotting brown/red blood
i even dreamed that i typed a post about on here! so vivid i thought i actually did it


----------



## ttc126

Babyfeva!!!! That's awful hon! I'm so so so sorry :( Please update tomorrow. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry ladies for being so AWOL during my vacation. I've read all the posts but posting a massive reply would be crazy at this point. 

I am thinking of you babyfeva and katie -- I hope you get answers tomorrow! Hoping for the best for you both! 

MS hit me today with nonstop nausea as we were on our 5 hour drive home. 

Gotta get some fresh ginger at the store ASAP! LOL.


----------



## chimama

Had 2nd b-hcg test = 256 (15 DPO) ; doubling time of 36 hours. Really happy about it!


----------



## MorghanW

Ugh, everyone in my house is puking it seems. DS woke up from a nap screaming and puked all over both of us...twice. Got him cleaned up and back to bed (he seemed much happier but worn out). I'm pretty sure my pregnant nose will smell vomit on the rug for the next 3 months. :nope:


----------



## dcm_mw12

I've noticed that ginger ale makes me sick to my stomach, orange juice usually relieves the pain and makes it feel better.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Wow this thread moves fast! I may have a hard time keeping up :blush:

Thanks for welcoming me in though!

Big hugs to detterrose. I am soo sorry to see the news about your m/c. Take good care of yourself. 

Katiesweet- :hugs: hope everything is going ok. Sending positive thoughts your way- I hope everything looks good on your ultrasound. 

Babyfeva- :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope you get good news tomorrow. 

Chimama- great second beta! Congrats on your little miracle. Can't believe we both got natural surprises this month!! 

My symptoms have been minimal, which I guess I should be thankful for. And I've managed to stay away from any nightmares so far. I did have a very vivid dream 2 days before I got my BFP- it was actually hilarious. I could not stop laughing about it when I woke up the next morning. Anyway, hope everyone starts feeling well soon.


----------



## Megamegan

Hello to new people :flower: 

I'm so sorry to hear of those of you going through potential losses. I am praying for you every night as I read your stories. <3

I'm about 5 weeks today. 1 week on Tues until my first appt with the nurse, and 2 or so weeks until my first ultrasound. My whole abdomen feels like it is hard and sore like I did a ton of sit-ups. Does anyone else feel this way? It is sore to the touch- like if I press on it accidentally, I feel the area that I pressed for a few minutes. It's so weird. I think this has to do with the round ligament pain because I also feel lots of pulling pain when I make sharp movements or twist my torso. And I get a warm cramping type sensation in my whole abdomen after I eat. It's so weird what our bodies do. 

Looks like 7 weeks is the magic time to get morning sickness- for me this will be around the 4th of July when at my work I'll be extremely active and busy with US Independence Day stuff, so hopefully they will let me rest and not work if I end up being sick!! 

So here's a little cute thing in case anyone needs a little cheer. We are doing weekly chalkboards and today DH wanted to decorate it. So we agreed he can do one every other week, lol. Today he wrote: 

Me: "Feed me!"
Him: "Didn't you eat?"
Me: "Stop calling me fat!"
Him: "I didn't...I..."
Me: " :( "
"35 Wonderful Weeks To Go!"

LOL. love my man. Btw, he's a "retired" chef (has a different job now but still a damn good cook!) so I am one lucky pregnant lady.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Got my fingers crossed for you babyfeva :hugs: 

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

Nausea has been lingering all day today for me. I think within a day or two I'll be vomiting :( right on cue like the rest of my pregnancies. I bought the ginger gum today and it seems to help for about 30 minutes. Will keep trying it though. 
I haven't had anymore spotting but still extremely crampy and aches in my lower back. I'm always tired and a slight increase in appetite. My boobs aren't as tender and they were before but my nipples are a little sensitive. 
I called the hospital lab on Saturday to see if they'd tell me my hcg results but said they couldn't tell me :( hoping if I call my doctor tomorrow they'll let me know!


----------



## MilosMommy7

I have access to my medical record online and got the results from my ER visit on Thursday. It said the gestational sac was measuring 5+4, meaning today (Monday now that it's past midnight here) I am 6+1, changing due date to Feb 15th. I think I'll wait to see what the due date gives with my scan at my doctors Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## EMYJC

Baby feva I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a scary, worrying time. You're in my thoughts. Hope it was just a pocket on the outside somewhere that caused this xxx


----------



## christina1612

Megamegan said:


> I'm about 5 weeks today. 1 week on Tues until my first appt with the nurse, and 2 or so weeks until my first ultrasound.
> 
> Looks like 7 weeks is the magic time to get morning sickness- for me this will be around the 4th of July when at my work I'll be extremely active and busy with US Independence Day stuff, so hopefully they will let me rest and not work if I end up being sick!!
> 
> So here's a little cute thing in case anyone needs a little cheer. We are doing weekly chalkboards and today DH wanted to decorate it. So we agreed he can do one every other week, lol. Today he wrote:
> 
> Me: "Feed me!"
> Him: "Didn't you eat?"
> Me: "Stop calling me fat!"
> Him: "I didn't...I..."
> Me: " :( "
> "35 Wonderful Weeks To Go!"
> 
> LOL. love my man. Btw, he's a "retired" chef (has a different job now but still a damn good cook!) so I am one lucky pregnant lady.

Hi megamegan, i am due the same time as you but I've not had any ms yet. Only sore bbs, tired, hard bloated abdomen (but not painful to touch). My hubby is also a chef how strange! I was going to ask where you were based then i realised you must be in the us to get an ultrasound so early. My first midwife appt is about three weeks or so away, so ill be 8 weeks. Then about another month before i can have an ultrasound here in the uk :(


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Well ms has definitely kicked in. More more nausea, full on throwing up.. I forgot how much I hate this part :(

Was soo hungry so had 2 slices of toast, layed down and it all came back up :( Now I'm hungry again but scared to eat!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I have been sick this morning as soon as I got up. Rubbish. 

Xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I don't have ms, this pregnancy is feeling exactly the same as my first, tired, "slightly" moody (although debatable depending on who you ask :haha: ) very sore nipples not made any better by my ds feeding but apart from that, doing great here. I haven't even called my midwife yet, I realy should get onto that this week :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

I haven't called the MW either, no rush they won't do much won't book me for another 3wks


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I think they like to see you at 8 weeks here, I called mega early on my first pregnancy, but don't feel in a rush this time round :haha: They don't do anything anyway!


----------



## RaspberryK

My midwife is coming out to see me on Sunday, just blood tests and paperwork. 
Xx


----------



## maisie78

I didn't call for ages either. Just had my appointment last Weds otherwise it would have been 8th July as the mw I wanted is going on holiday :)


----------



## maisie78

I have noticed I am waking up ravenous the last few mornings. My stomach actually hurts on the sides. Problem is I am also feeling sick so trying to balance eating something to stop the pains but that won't make me vomit. Fun!! ;)


----------



## EMYJC

Nausea has kicked in today for me too and tiredness. Awful but very comforting at the same time.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Hiya can I join I'm expecting baby around end February not 100% sure of dates yet as have really irregular periods but I've booked a scan for 18th July so will know better then I think I'm around 5 weeks according to clearblue digital that's really all I have to go on atm. This is my 3rd and finally baby. I have two little boys and we live in Wiltshire.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've got my first mw appointment tomorrow! I phoned expecting to get an appointment in a couple of weeks. I'm not 100% sure on dates due to irregular periods so I hope they let me get an early scan, I had one with DD and they seemed quite happy to do it then so hope they are still 2 years later!


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies,
I'm cautiously back in the thread after my scare this weekend. I'm feeling okay at the moment, only had some light, brown bleeding left yesterday and nothing more since then. Called the midwife, and she said she doesn't believe I'm MC'ing now that I'm spotting brown, not red. Also I'm not cramping out of the ordinary - gas pains, round ligament pain and posterior pelvic pain. My left boob started to ache really badly an hour ago, that was a relief. So all normal for now. Still on pelvic rest, but feel like I can breathe. Told to drink lots of water (already did that) to ease bowel movement as pushing can trigger another bleed. My US will likely be moved up a week so that helps. I'll know more about that later. 
I will lodge a formal complaint against the doctor who gave me and DH unnecessary grief (...we were heartbroken) this weekend by telling us it was a MC for sure. It was our one year anniversary, too. That experience will take me a while to process. As a couple we came out strong though. 
Thanks for the support and kind words! x


----------



## Shakeitout

Hi folks. I'm at 6+5 now. 4 days ago I woke up at midnight, felt extremely hot and vision went really bright, felt like I was going to pass out, was then sick and felt fine instantly. Is that what morning sickness feels like?

Had some brown spotting this morning after having sex last night scared the bejivers out of me so no more sex for my Mr! Lol. Has completely stopped now thankfully! 

Other than that I have extreme bloating (seriously I look about 6 months!!), have had sore boobs on and off and headaches. Not much else to report.


----------



## jmandrews

First appt today! :) not much is going to happen today. Probably only blood and urine tests but I am super excited! I really hope they schedule an early scan today. I was told in March after my MMC that when I get pregnant again I will have my HCG tested and a early scan. So we will see. I will definitely say something if they don't give it to me. I need some piece of mind. I am still POAS just to see those two lines. I'm so paranoid.


----------



## lynnikins

glad your feeling better Katie.


----------



## laurac1988

SO BLOATED! Seriously!


----------



## maisie78

When I rang the mw on Friday to say I was still spotting she suggested I take a test in a couple of days just to check as epu wouldn't scan again this soon after my last. Bought a cb digi today and got this lovely result. Not that I really needed it because I've been sick as a dog today but it was still nice to see :)

View attachment 777711
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0225.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## maisie78

Glad you are feeling better Katie xx

Babyfeva hoping you are ok hun xx


----------



## MissEyre

Glad to see some good news on here for the ladies that have had scares. Positive thoughts for those that are still trying to sort things out.

I'm finishing up week 6 and am feeling so much nausea! I have this constant battle of feeling like I'm starving mixed with nothing sounding good and fighting off the gagging impulse every time I try to swallow. It's pure misery. I wake up at least 3-4 times a night to pee, and each morning I'm awake by 6 a.m. and can't fall back asleep. There are some definite body changes that are quite intimidating to a first-timer. I'm not quite sure how I'm going to manage the nausea at work. I've been using sea bands, but it's hard to tell if they actually work. I think I'm finally going to call the doc to schedule my first appointment.


----------



## babyfeva

maisie78 said:


> Glad you are feeling better Katie xx
> 
> Babyfeva hoping you are ok hun xx

Thanks Maise but I'm still bleeding red. Like a period. I guess I just need to hear the words to confirm it. I feel so numb. Two losses in a row sucks! I don't know if I can try again.


----------



## laurac1988

Sending you all my love Hun xxxx


----------



## maisie78

babyfeva said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Katie xx
> 
> Babyfeva hoping you are ok hun xx
> 
> Thanks Maise but I'm still bleeding red. Like a period. I guess I just need to hear the words to confirm it. I feel so numb. Two losses in a row sucks! I don't know if I can try again.Click to expand...

Oh hun I don't know what to say, it must be so hard for you xx


----------



## laura109

So sorry babyfever.

peppermint tea is settling my tummy today xx


----------



## Captain

Sending lots of love and positive vibes to all the ladies going through hard times right now. 

Love reading everyone's posts here even if I don't reply to any of them, feels nice to be connected with so many women going through exactly the same thing! 

Guys...OH is home tomorrow!! I'm quite surprised I managed to keep my mouth shut for so long! 

Lots of nausea for me, slight loss of appetite too. Going to get in contact with a midwife today!


----------



## Megamegan

Good job Captain, that's impressive! Let us know how the announcement to OH goes :)

Does anyone else find that they are smelling rotten things very easily? I guess it's our natural instinct to protect our baby by not eating something that is rotten. Weird.

Christina- yes I'm in the US, and also I'm in the military here so the health insurance is really good... thank goodness. It would be really hard to wait for a scan until 12 weeks but I guess without any bleeding or warning signs, it's wouldn't be too bad. I am about 5 weeks 1 day right now, and I haven't had any bleeding yet, but I know it can happen at any point and I'm constantly worried about it. On the other hand I have confidence that this pregnancy will go well. I have a good feeling about it.

I'm with you ladies who are bloated, I look more than 1 month pregnant, but I guess that is pretty normal. I can't wait til the baby is the reason I'm fat, and not just bloat. Seeing as my baby is the size of a sesame seed right now... lol. 

I agree, I love reading all these posts even if I can't reply to all, it's so comforting to see how everyone else is doing around the same time as me :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Captain that's great! So soon!! :)

Babyfeva, thinking of you. Is your doctor seeing you today? :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

I need some serious energy, I'm done in and there are still hours of today to go. gotta get onto dinner in a min but really struggling. got heaps of housework to do too though DH did clean the kitchen and do dishes this morning


----------



## British Mummy

This day is lasting forever isn't it lynnikins! I feel awful awful awful. I really can only compare it to having drunk vodka and cider and wine the night before, I need my bed! I've put frozen on for DD now so sitting down to read the thread. I met up with my best friend and her 15mo at whipsnade zoo on Saturday and turns out she's pregnant too! We were just waiting to tell each other in person. She's 8 Weeks and had her booking today, had to take her child to the hospital and it took 3 hours!! Hard work with a 15mo! Plus she had a breech presentation elcs last time and they just said you'll be doing vbac and you'll be high risk. No discussion, no talking, just told. She's mega stressed now because she wasn't expecting that, just wanted to talk it through. I feel so lucky, my booking appt will be at my home scheduled for Saturday 5th and my dh is around. So different!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I went to the toilet earlier and when I wiped there was a spot of light red blood but since then nothing. Should I be worried? I went to the docs earlier for a referral for an early scan so should hear something back soon. Bit nervous /:


----------



## ttc126

Sorry i haven't replied to everyone. Shamz, try to not panic too much. I was having light pink last week with dots of red and everything is ok. If you're cramping then maybe it's a little more concerning, but as of now it sounds ok. I know just how you feel though as my stomach was just sinking last week. :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Shamz don't worry about such a tiny amount it's completely normal to get spotting at 5 weeks.

Oh ladies Yes it has been a completely exhausting day. I slept well, ds woke at 8 and we chilled til just after 9. I had to get dh to do the dishwasher as I couldn't do it without being sick. 
We went and did some invoicing and stuff at the office which ended up taking up most of the day. We did a mini trip in tesco and I felt ill so I had to sit down.
We are having sausage casserole so at least that's an easy dinner and we are having it with bread so I can sit and chill.
I'm glad dh has this week off! Xx


----------



## Feronia

So sorry that some of you are bleeding and potentially facing bad news. :( Just know that while bleeding isn't a good sign, nothing is confirmed until you get an ultrasound or check your HCG levels. Some women bleed throughout pregnancy for other reasons and end up having perfectly healthy babies. Fingers crossed.

captain, let us know how your OH reacts! :) If you're in Vancouver and looking for midwives, I'm happy to tell you what I know about the various groups in the area. I'm a birth doula and prospective student midwive, so I know a bit about the various midwives in the area. (Some of them are fabulous, absolutely phenomenal -- some are not so great, and it also depends on what you're looking for.)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thanks for the help ladies..

Not having any cramps at all and have felt horrible today with morning sickness so hopefully nothing to worry about x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I've been having awful morning sickness, does anyone have any tips? with my first I didn't have any morning sickness, with this one I'm being sick 3-5x times a day, and dry heaving more times then I can count :(


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

EPU called and have booked me a scan for the 5th. I'll be 7+4. Feeling relieved that I can have an early scan done. Got my birthday to look forward to this week then going on holiday, back on the 4th then scan on the 5th. Hopefully time goes fast :)

I'm terrified that I'll wake up tomorrow and be bleeding a lot :( That spot of blood has made me terrified!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

last night i got really bad cramps kind of
but they felt like bloating cramps or gas cramps or something
no like af cramps really
i cant explain it
then i checked my cervix and it felt open so i was freaking out last night
but absolutely no blood or anything
and i am not cramping this morning
and checked my cervix again and it feels closed
so im praying to see growth and that heart beat on my scan on wednesday


----------



## jmandrews

First appt went well! :) had blood works done and urine test to confirm. Met with the NP and she scheduled an early ultrasound for July 16th! I can't wait! I'm so nervous! I just pray I make it there and that baby is healthy. Since having a MC in March I feel like I'm constantly on edge. She decided to put me on progesterone. She said it will help prevent MC. So that made me feel better.


I am so so so sorry babyfeva my heart breaks for you. Take care of yourself and give yourself some time. You deserve a rainbow so don't give up.


----------



## kezz_howland

Oh Christ... how is it possible that I have begun to feel queezy already? I'm only 4.5 weeks!!! With DS I had MS from 6.5 weeks right through to 26 weeks (talking all day every day. Was only physically sick twice, but gagging all day long and was just horrific nausea - so much so I remember thinking I don't think I can cope with this!) So now it's starting at 4.5 weeks?? WTF? lol. I'm trying to think positive - least it looks like things are healthy!


----------



## Leamarasmall

Hey had my early scan today :) all is well baby has a heartbeat of 162bpm and I'm 7 weeks 6 days instead of 8 weeks so my new due date is 3rd Feb not 2nd Feb :) xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

god it seems like i cry and freak out whenever anything stressful or overwhelming is going on
when i rarely cry normally
and OH doesnt understand how to handle it
doesnt understand that he just needs to comfort me and calm me down
he gets defensive and thinks im trying to argue with him
and then he raises his voice
and ends up making it like 1000 times worse
and then i go into like a full on panic attack and have to talk to my mom or dad or sister
to help comfort me and calm me down
its a disaster but we had a big important talk about it today
cause he told me i just need to remember to relax
and its like i cant relax i need help from you
you need to help me instead of being harsh and cold
and i think he gets it so hopefully he reacts differently from now on
cause its really not healthy for me or baby to have me going through so much stress and anxiety
anyways thats the end of my rant


----------



## babyfeva

Ladies, miscarriage was confirmed today. Hoping genetic testing gives me some answers. Wishing you all the best. Thank you for all the support.


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> captain, let us know how your OH reacts! :) If you're in Vancouver and looking for midwives, I'm happy to tell you what I know about the various groups in the area. I'm a birth doula and prospective student midwive, so I know a bit about the various midwives in the area. (Some of them are fabulous, absolutely phenomenal -- some are not so great, and it also depends on what you're looking for.)

Thank you Feronia! I'm actually on the island, in Nanaimo, if you know of any over here?

Right now I really don't know what I need to be looking for, my doctor told me they had a ton of information at the front desk last week, but when I asked the receptionist told me they don't have a thing! I do have a follow up with my doc tomorrow, so now that I've had almost a week to let it sink in I'll be a bit more prepared to ask him questions! 

I told OH that AF arrived last week just so he wouldn't get suspicious, he's quite excited today because he thinks he's coming home just in time to try again this next cycle :rofl:

Edit: Bridget and babyfeva, sending you both lots of hugs!


----------



## Megamegan

Babyfeva best of luck to you when you're ready to try again <3

Captain that's hilarious! You should announce to him and then give him a little love so he's happy all around, lol. 

Bridget- I know what you mean about OH. Like sometimes our OH's can seem so perfect, but when you need a certain sense of calm, a certain tone of voice, they don't understand. They want to rationalize and come up with "fixes" for problems- when all we want is to be comforted. Try telling him you realize it isn't natural for men to just listen and soothe us, but that's what will be most effective, and if he gives it a try he will see. Then when you're less emotional, you might be more willing to have a conversation about it. Does that make sense?


----------



## Feronia

So sorry to hear, babyfeva. :( I've had 2 miscarriages and they were so terrible to go through. I hope you have lots of love and support during this time and that you get some answers. Not knowing why is really tough.

captain, I don't know any midwives in Nanaimo, but I know a fabulous student midwife who is doing her placement there. It looks like there is one midwifery clinic and one solo practitioner there. You have to think of what is important to you -- if knowing exactly who will be at all of your appointments, labour, and birth is important to you, the solo midwife might be a great fit, but most clinics have small teams and you get to know everyone anyway. It's good to go and interview both though! ;)


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> So sorry to hear, babyfeva. :( I've had 2 miscarriages and they were so terrible to go through. I hope you have lots of love and support during this time and that you get some answers. Not knowing why is really tough.
> 
> captain, I don't know any midwives in Nanaimo, but I know a fabulous student midwife who is doing her placement there. It looks like there is one midwifery clinic and one solo practitioner there. You have to think of what is important to you -- if knowing exactly who will be at all of your appointments, labour, and birth is important to you, the solo midwife might be a great fit, but most clinics have small teams and you get to know everyone anyway. It's good to go and interview both though! ;)

Thank you! I've contacted the one clinic here but it went through to their answer phone so I left a message. Lots to learn with all this!

Megan - He's been gone for two weeks so you can always count on there being loving the night he comes home!! :happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah Megamegan thats what i have been telling him
i think it just finally got through to him today
he said he will try
so im hoping to see improvement haha
men are so different


----------



## Megamegan

Yep they are. In fact I just got into an explosive shouting fest with DH because he got my car detailed today and I went to put stuff back in it and he got mad that I was making it "messy" again. It doesn't help that we are both passionate and loud people, lol. But we always make up. Communication really is the magic trick, but usually it's the men who don't want to communicate. :dohh:


----------



## MellyH

Hi all! Well my period is over a week late so I'm starting to hope that this thing might stick. :D I got my BFP last Sunday (Father's Day) at 12/13DPO, and surprised my husband with a Father's Day card (to which he replied "But I'm not a dad yet!") and the positive pregnancy test (to which he replied "I'm assuming... I don't understand... does this mean what I think it means?!"). I went to the nurse's clinic the next day and she said it was a 'faint positive' and that I should come back in a week and try again. Thanks for the vote of confidence, lady :roll: But I told her we were leaving in less than a week to be travelling for the two weeks after that on our honeymoon in Japan (where I am right now!), so could we just take the positive as given and start all the paperwork (rather than come back at nearly 7 weeks and not have done anything yet!). So I have my 'prenatal registration' appointment on July 10th (at which there will be NO SCAN, according to the paperwork, in big bold capital letters :lol: ), and my current due date is February 24th, 2015. 

I am not going to read back 170+ pages :lol: But I'll try to jump in as best I can!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome Melly :) My due date according to LMP was Feb 24 but I changed it to Feb 22 according to O date... we'll see what dating scan says. How is Japan?!! I want to go!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

:hugs: babyfeva. so sorry to see the news.


----------



## Hatethewait85

MellyH said:


> Hi all! Well my period is over a week late so I'm starting to hope that this thing might stick. :D I got my BFP last Sunday (Father's Day) at 12/13DPO, and surprised my husband with a Father's Day card (to which he replied "But I'm not a dad yet!") and the positive pregnancy test (to which he replied "I'm assuming... I don't understand... does this mean what I think it means?!"). I went to the nurse's clinic the next day and she said it was a 'faint positive' and that I should come back in a week and try again. Thanks for the vote of confidence, lady :roll: But I told her we were leaving in less than a week to be travelling for the two weeks after that on our honeymoon in Japan (where I am right now!), so could we just take the positive as given and start all the paperwork (rather than come back at nearly 7 weeks and not have done anything yet!). So I have my 'prenatal registration' appointment on July 10th (at which there will be NO SCAN, according to the paperwork, in big bold capital letters :lol: ), and my current due date is February 24th, 2015.
> 
> I am not going to read back 170+ pages :lol: But I'll try to jump in as best I can!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kezz_howland said:


> Oh Christ... how is it possible that I have begun to feel queezy already? I'm only 4.5 weeks!!! With DS I had MS from 6.5 weeks right through to 26 weeks (talking all day every day. Was only physically sick twice, but gagging all day long and was just horrific nausea - so much so I remember thinking I don't think I can cope with this!) So now it's starting at 4.5 weeks?? WTF? lol. I'm trying to think positive - least it looks like things are healthy!

I with you, I only had a tiny bit of morning sickness with my son at 8-9weeks, I started having morning sickness at 5w1d with this one and it's been awful


----------



## jmandrews

MellyH said:


> Hi all! Well my period is over a week late so I'm starting to hope that this thing might stick. :D I got my BFP last Sunday (Father's Day) at 12/13DPO, and surprised my husband with a Father's Day card (to which he replied "But I'm not a dad yet!") and the positive pregnancy test (to which he replied "I'm assuming... I don't understand... does this mean what I think it means?!"). I went to the nurse's clinic the next day and she said it was a 'faint positive' and that I should come back in a week and try again. Thanks for the vote of confidence, lady :roll: But I told her we were leaving in less than a week to be travelling for the two weeks after that on our honeymoon in Japan (where I am right now!), so could we just take the positive as given and start all the paperwork (rather than come back at nearly 7 weeks and not have done anything yet!). So I have my 'prenatal registration' appointment on July 10th (at which there will be NO SCAN, according to the paperwork, in big bold capital letters :lol: ), and my current due date is February 24th, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to read back 170+ pages :lol: But I'll try to jump in as best I can!!!


Welcome!!! And congrats! Love how you told DH. So sweet! We are due around the same time :)
Hope you are enjoying your honeymoon!


----------



## confuzion

Yay mells. So happy to see you here!


----------



## maisie78

Babyfeva so sorry to read your news this morning :( I hope the testing can give you some answers. Take care xxx


----------



## KatieSweet

Babyfeva - I am so sorry! I do hope you get some clarity soon. Take care and wishing you all the best! x


----------



## laura109

I just got ready to go shopping with my sis but had to cancel and get back in bed. I feel so sick. But so guilty that im not cleaning up etc.


----------



## EMYJC

So so sorry babyfeva. xxx


----------



## EMYJC

Wow, symptoms have hit me like a ton of bricks today. Constantly rumbling tummy mixed with awful nausea. Constantly wanting a drink of water- had 3 litres yesterday. Sore boobs and shattered. Reassures me but makes things difficult with a child. I hope they ease off for my hols next Friday. x


----------



## lynnikins

I got up and been fighting the urge to throw up since I haven't eaten anything yet, kept some fluids down but need to get something proper into me so i can take my prenatals, Mega migrane going on too which is affecting my sight. not in the mood to be a mother today


----------



## EMYJC

Neither am I lynnikins. I only have one to cope with though and he is currently playing lovely with his cars. I just want to go back to bed. :/


----------



## lynnikins

my eldest is working his way into not getting to celebrate his birthday tomorrow at this rate, the second is being ok, third is bashing things with plastic cola bottles and baby trying to copy him


----------



## EMYJC

I'm meant to see the midwife today as thought I was around 8-9 weeks now. As I'm waiting for scan Monday though and am more likely only six weeks, should I reschedule?


----------



## lynnikins

id keep the appointment to get the paperwork done at least


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been really ill this morning, I threw up my healthy breakfast and it was replaced by a bag of bacon crisps and ginger beer! 
We went to the scan and I'm measuring 7w2d and hb 140 something so I'm happy. 
Trouble with the wifi at home so may struggle to upload photo and catch up properly today. 
Xx


----------



## lynnikins

managed to down my OJ and Spatone and prenatals, no idea if i'll keep it down though yet as not managed to eat anything yet :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

I had my mw appointment today, based on LMP I'd be 9 weeks but my cycles are so irregular that it's not accurate. I'm pretty certain I'm 5 weeks, based on when I think I ovulated and pregnancy tests. Mw is going to date me from LMP though so my '12 week' scan should be in a couple of weeks, she said if I'm as early as I think I'll only be about 8 weeks at the scan so they'll redo it when I'd be 12.


----------



## jmandrews

When did nausea and then MS kick in for you ladies? 
I haven't had any yet. I only had a little bit of nausea with DD so not sure what to expect this time. 

I see some of you are stuggling to keep your prenatal down in the morning. I suggest trying tot ale it at night right before bed so that you are asleep right after you take it. Always helped me. :)


----------



## jmandrews

RaspberryK said:


> I've been really ill this morning, I threw up my healthy breakfast and it was replaced by a bag of bacon crisps and ginger beer!
> We went to the scan and I'm measuring 7w2d and hb 140 something so I'm happy.
> Trouble with the wifi at home so may struggle to upload photo and catch up properly today.
> Xx

Yay glad everything went well!!! Can't wait to see your pic of your little bean. :)


----------



## lynnikins

Well my lunch hasn't come back at me yet but its early days on that. :( head still pounding


----------



## Megamegan

I'm sorry many of you are going through a rough time with ms. Before I was pregnant, I used to think of pregnant women as throwing up and just being happy about it- lol. I don't even know why, not like I was ever happy being nauseous when I wasn't pregnant. I guess that's my fantasy world speaking. 

Well at 5 weeks 2 days, I don't even feel pregnant unless I press on my boobs. They remind me. Otherwise I'm getting used to my stomach being bigger from bloat and I'm maybe a little more sleepy but not bad. I haven't felt sick at all yet. Still early days but I'm grateful for each day that I can still eat my food... and my prenatals consist of 3 large pills plus I take fish oil which is 2 larger pills... so I hope I'll never have a problem getting those down!!


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> When did nausea and then MS kick in for you ladies?
> I haven't had any yet. I only had a little bit of nausea with DD so not sure what to expect this time.
> 
> I see some of you are stuggling to keep your prenatal down in the morning. I suggest trying tot ale it at night right before bed so that you are asleep right after you take it. Always helped me. :)

This time around later than normal for me - about 5 days ago. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

My awful nausea started at 6 weeks on the dot. I have been so sick. I really feel for you all! 
:hugs: 

A quick update, scan yesterday was good. Baby grew right on with dates and heartbeat was 163. They did the wrong blood test for dh so I've got to get it sorted today. More waiting for me... ugh! 

Sorry for your loss babyfeva :(


----------



## lynnikins

mine started at about 4 wks i guess before i got a bfp which was one reason i kept testing dispite getting bfn's. i had bad nausea with ds1 and ds2 from 6wks till the day they were born, ds3 was better just 5-15 wks, ds4 was 4/5 - 13 wks. i feel worse now than i did when i got a full dose of flu when 6 wks pregnant with ds4


----------



## swanxxsong

My nausea started at 6 weeks on the dot. It comes and goes and is accompanied by intense fatigue. I'm so grateful my little girl is being mellow today. I want to cry because I feel so useless! :brat:

Glad to hear so many scans went well! Mine is in a week and I can't wait!


----------



## MissEyre

My nausea started last week, but has been steadily getting worse. I'm usually ok during the morning and day, but around 6 or 7 p.m. I just want to curl into the fetal position and sleep it off until morning. No fun at all.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc - what a pain about the blood test! 
I've posted my scan photos in the main first tri board xx


----------



## chimama

17DPO blood test = 734 today (doubling time of 31 hours) so very happy with it. Ultrasound and appointment with RE booked for July 7th (seeing her till graduation to regular OBGyn).


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> I've been really ill this morning, I threw up my healthy breakfast and it was replaced by a bag of bacon crisps and ginger beer!
> We went to the scan and I'm measuring 7w2d and hb 140 something so I'm happy.
> Trouble with the wifi at home so may struggle to upload photo and catch up properly today.
> Xx

Fantastic news :) can't wait to see your little bean x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I felt so exhausted this morning, luckily my ds is the easiest baby, he is a book worm so if i'm tired he'll happily sit with a book or 10 for quite a while :D I bet this next one will be a handful to make up for it :haha:

I have started to feel a bit sickly, like after I eat something sweet, or drink some OJ i just have a sick feeling in my mouth and my tummy doesn't feel too happy, is this morning sickness? I didn't experience MS with my first!

Other than that i've kind of cut DS's feeds back a bit to help ease my sore nipples and it's worked, they're not nearly as sore with the longer rest between feeds :thumbup:


----------



## Captain

Good morning ladies, today's the day! Picking hubby up from the airport in arooound 14 hours!

More nausea for me this morning but still haven't been sick. I usually have a poor sense of smell but this morning I can smell _everything_, it's driving me bananas!


----------



## Katy78

My nausea got worse today too. I'm actually happy about it. Hopefully the baby is developing nicely. I'm 5+5 today. In my previous pregnancy, that was when I started spotting...
I'm so happy DS is such a sweetheart, especially today. He's busy playing on his own so I can lay on the couch most of the time.


----------



## nicole6212

I'm at work, and just want to go home and crawl into bed. My back hurts. I'm bloated, hormonal, and nauseous. Just fought with DH over text, as apparently my request for him to vacuum and do dishes (he's a stay at home dad) was completely unreasonable and meant I was calling him a house bitch and taking him for granted. So, I spent 20minutes crying outside of work. Yay. 
Hope you ladies are having better days.
4 hrs and 45min left to go of work.


----------



## ttc126

Aww Nicole! :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

Hi everyone, I'm Stefanie. I have a daughter, Sienna, who just turned 7 months on Sunday... and we found out last Thursday that we're expecting again. EDD Feb 25th. Sienna will be 15 months. Scary!


----------



## KatieSweet

A sad post I'm afraid. This afternoon at 4PM I started bleeding red again, this time with clots. It hasn't ended since. I'm pretty much having a medium period right now. Not a lot of cramping yet, but it's started. My midwife agrees that it looks like it's over at this point. 

DH and I are doing okay. Our horrible weekend prepared us for this, at least. We're sad, but we will try again when the midwife says it's okay. We have a weekend trip to the UK ahead of us, which we will use to regroup. 

It was great being here, this group was the best. I wish all you ladies the best of luck, I wish you strength and health, and for you all to have your beautiful babies in February. I hope mine will follow a few months later. Take care,

- Katie


----------



## Feronia

Well, this is the exact day I miscarried my first pregnancy, so I&#8217;m a bit nervous. I think I&#8217;ll start to feel more hopeful in a few weeks &#8211; especially if I make it to 10 weeks when the placenta starts to take over! As I probably mentioned before, my progesterone early on was only 7 and then 8 ng/ml, which is theoretically too low to sustain a pregnancy. However, that was over 2 weeks ago and I&#8217;m still going without progesterone supplements! :D 

No major morning sickness yet, but if I&#8217;m anything like my first, it will start somewhere around 6 weeks.


----------



## nicole6212

Ttc- thanks :)
StefNJunk- welcome, and congrats!
KatieSweet- I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Katie, I'm so sad for you!


----------



## jmandrews

StefNJunk said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Stefanie. I have a daughter, Sienna, who just turned 7 months on Sunday... and we found out last Thursday that we're expecting again. EDD Feb 25th. Sienna will be 15 months. Scary!

Congrats!!! My cousins babies will be the same age difference :) she is due in September. You will do great.
We are due date buddies! :happydance: all thought that may change at my ultrasound.


----------



## jmandrews

KatieSweet said:


> A sad post I'm afraid. This afternoon at 4PM I started bleeding red again, this time with clots. It hasn't ended since. I'm pretty much having a medium period right now. Not a lot of cramping yet, but it's started. My midwife agrees that it looks like it's over at this point.
> 
> DH and I are doing okay. Our horrible weekend prepared us for this, at least. We're sad, but we will try again when the midwife says it's okay. We have a weekend trip to the UK ahead of us, which we will use to regroup.
> 
> It was great being here, this group was the best. I wish all you ladies the best of luck, I wish you strength and health, and for you all to have your beautiful babies in February. I hope mine will follow a few months later. Take care,
> 
> - Katie

Oh no Katie! I am soo heart broke for you and your DH. :( sending you :hugs: glad you have a weekend away. Take care and please stay in touch. I will continue to follow you. You will get your rainbow. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Shey

Have any of you ladies done any of the online gender predictors? Ive done some and they all say girl.


----------



## savvysaver

I have been out of town for the past 6 days and have caught up on the last 30+ pages of posts. I cannot reply to everyone personally but I wanted to say:

Sorry to those who had a loss, I wish you all the best and hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

Welcome to all the new girls due in February!

Congrats to all those who had ultrasounds, my first is tomorrow morning and I am super excited but a little scared. I will feel so much better when I hear the heartbeat and know everything is okay. 

No serious MS here yet...which has me a little worried. I am just extremely tired, my bbs are sore, and I have a horrible taste in my mouth which makes everything taste horrible.


----------



## maisie78

Oh Katie I'm so sorry :( I hope you and dh get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Katie, I am so, so sorry. :( :hugs: :hugs: I will be thinking of you and pray that you get your rainbow baby oh so soon. <3 :flower: I hope you have a relaxing getaway to the UK! :hugs:

Welcome StefNJunk!

Captain, so soon! :happydance:

I keep crying today. I feel so useless because I should be packing and I feel so sick. I hate feeling so worthless even though I know I can't help it and for once, I'm not just being lazy and making up excuses. My hormones are all whacky though so it just does not help. Yet I want to laugh at myself for throwing such a pathetic little pity party about not being packed yet... :rofl: Such a distorted view of reality. I still have a day left to get it together and finish packing, sheesh!


----------



## laura109

So sorry katie. Enjoy coming to the uk xx


----------



## laura109

StefNJunk said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Stefanie. I have a daughter, Sienna, who just turned 7 months on Sunday... and we found out last Thursday that we're expecting again. EDD Feb 25th. Sienna will be 15 months. Scary!

Hi and congrats. Sienna is the name weve said wed use for a girl beautiful name xx


----------



## EMYJC

Katie I'm devastated to read your post. So sorry for you and your husband. Look after yourself and I will also keep track of your posts to see how things go xx


----------



## christina1612

Megamegan said:


> I'm sorry many of you are going through a rough time with ms. Before I was pregnant, I used to think of pregnant women as throwing up and just being happy about it- lol. I don't even know why, not like I was ever happy being nauseous when I wasn't pregnant. I guess that's my fantasy world speaking.
> 
> Well at 5 weeks 2 days, I don't even feel pregnant unless I press on my boobs. They remind me. Otherwise I'm getting used to my stomach being bigger from bloat and I'm maybe a little more sleepy but not bad. I haven't felt sick at all yet. Still early days but I'm grateful for each day that I can still eat my food... and my prenatals consist of 3 large pills plus I take fish oil which is 2 larger pills... so I hope I'll never have a problem getting those down!!

my symptoms are the same as yours, very different from my first so it does make me worry but I'm sure all is ok! I don't know what the doctors say where you are, but in the uk we aren't allowed to take fish oil supplements during pregnancy, so it may be worth checking if you haven't already. We should be bump buddies lol


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Sooo sorry Katie to you and your DH. I hope you can stay in touch and you get your rainbow soon. Wish you the best of luck. Enjoy your trip xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Katie I am very sorry for your loss! 

Girls I have had a change around on the front page and if I have missed anything can you PM me to let me know?!

For those of you who wish to be added to the facebook group I have put my details on the first post or contact Lynnikins. 

xx


----------



## lynnikins

RaspberryK said:


> Katie I am very sorry for your loss!
> 
> Girls I have had a change around on the front page and if I have missed anything can you PM me to let me know?!
> 
> For those of you who wish to be added to the facebook group I have put my details on the first post or contact Lynnikins.
> 
> xx

Thanks hun for adding the info to the front page, you do need to add me to the due date list there though 20th for me


----------



## bumblebeexo

There's a couple of Katie Digby's and I don't want to add the wrong one! Can you pm me a link to your Facebook?


----------



## RaspberryK

bumblebeexo said:


> There's a couple of Katie Digby's and I don't want to add the wrong one! Can you pm me a link to your Facebook?

OK Yep I will post a link to my FB on the first page ... I am the one doing the "duck face" with my DS :haha: 

xx


----------



## Megamegan

christina1612 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry many of you are going through a rough time with ms. Before I was pregnant, I used to think of pregnant women as throwing up and just being happy about it- lol. I don't even know why, not like I was ever happy being nauseous when I wasn't pregnant. I guess that's my fantasy world speaking.
> 
> Well at 5 weeks 2 days, I don't even feel pregnant unless I press on my boobs. They remind me. Otherwise I'm getting used to my stomach being bigger from bloat and I'm maybe a little more sleepy but not bad. I haven't felt sick at all yet. Still early days but I'm grateful for each day that I can still eat my food... and my prenatals consist of 3 large pills plus I take fish oil which is 2 larger pills... so I hope I'll never have a problem getting those down!!
> 
> my symptoms are the same as yours, very different from my first so it does make me worry but I'm sure all is ok! I don't know what the doctors say where you are, but in the uk we aren't allowed to take fish oil supplements during pregnancy, so it may be worth checking if you haven't already. We should be bump buddies lolClick to expand...

Fish oil, especially the brand I use, is definitely safe and recommended. It is by New Chapter (I also use Perfect Prenatal by this brand which is amazing). DHA is actually extremely important for a developing fetus, and only fish oil with mercury is dangerous- which this one, and most nowadays, does not have. You can google all over, but here's one example of study showing it is safe. I think anyone saying it's unsafe is not up on the latest studies, and many doctors are not.


----------



## jmandrews

The first page is so cute raspberry!!! Thank you! Wow 65 bumps! That's wonderful! Excited to see who is team blue, pink, or yellow! 

Anyone pregnant with twins?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness, I was gone for a few days because we moved and there's like almost 50 pages to catch up on. With all the unpacking I still have to do plus DS I'm not gonna be able to read everything but I did read the last couple pages.

I'm so sorry for those of you that have had a loss. I can't imagine the pain you're going through.

Very jealous of those who have had a scan already or are going to soon. I don't get a scan until July 17th :cry: But I guess I will survive until then.

I'm gonna try and be better about keeping up.

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## ttc126

I'm so sorry Katie!


----------



## savvysaver

RaspberryK said:


> Girls I have had a change around on the front page and if I have missed anything can you PM me to let me know?!
> 
> For those of you who wish to be added to the facebook group I have put my details on the first post or contact Lynnikins.
> 
> xx

The front page looks awesome Ras! :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

I'd like to be added to the front page! I'm due February 18th. :)

For anyone who is vegan or vegetarian (I am vegan myself), you can get your DHA through pills or powders that are sourced through algae. Fish oil has DHA in it because fish eat the algae that has the high amounts of DHA in it, so vegans and vegetarians can bypass this and go straight for the algae. :haha:

I take a vegan DHA supplement and also a multivitamin powder with DHA. There's also a liquid that is vegan, but it made me sooooooo sick last time!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jmandrews said:


> The first page is so cute raspberry!!! Thank you! Wow 65 bumps! That's wonderful! Excited to see who is team blue, pink, or yellow!
> 
> Anyone pregnant with twins?

I hope not, my mom keeps saying she thinks I'm having twins this time, I think she's crazy :dohh: or just wants more grandbabies haha


----------



## MellyH

Megamegan, I am almost exactly the same, only real symptom is sore boobs (so I keep checking :lol: ). Although if I haven't eaten breakfast in the first hour or so after waking up I've been getting waves of nausea, but that wasn't really new for me anyway, I must have low blood sugar in the mornings!

RaspberryK, yay for your scan!

Mattgirls, I am also jealous of all the scans! My first appointment is July 10th and they say in big bold capital underlined letters on the appointment sheet - THERE WILL BE NO SCAN AT THIS APPOINTMENT. :lol: Clearly people have been disappointed before!

Yay five weeks!


----------



## Captain

Sending you lots of hugs Katie, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Had a good appointment with the doc today, we talked about my low hcg levels from my blood test and how I'm probably just out on my dates (I wasn't keeping track so it was only a rough guess), I went and had more blood taken so that they can check on the progression. He said he isn't concerned with an ectopic pregnancy.

When I got home from the blood test I had a letter from the hospital informing me I have my first scan four days after OH and I get home from Vegas next month! :happydance:

_But,_ as I was getting home I started to have very mild pain/cramps, particularly on the left side. Naturally I'm a little freaked out but I've read that it could be all kinds of things and I'm trying to stay calm and just chill out on the couch, honestly I think it could be gas or bowel pain, it's only been happening for an hour so we'll see. Hubby's home in about six hours, it can't come quick enough now!


----------



## MellyH

Captain, I've had mild cramping EVERY DAY since I found out I was pregnant (10 days ago). I'm getting used to it now but I agree, it's very nerve-wracking. :o


----------



## MorghanW

My betas were very high and we were thinking maybe twins, but our scan yesterday showed one healthy bean, and DH and I breathed a huge sigh of relief. If it was twins I'm pretty sure I would have needed smelling salts for my husband.


----------



## MellyH

Heehee. I think twins would be cool, but in the entirely abstract sense - in reality they would be incredibly unbelievably difficult!


----------



## ttc126

Captain, update as soon as you tell him!!!!!!! 

My first blood was extremely low too (18!!!!) and my days were right! so don't worry. I'm sure you'll get good news on the progression. Some women have lower numbers but it's ok.


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the reply Melly, that's a huge relief!

So my aunt asked how I'm going to tell my OH, I said I would just tell him but she suggested I came up with something a bit more creative, so it got me thinking...!

This is the card I've found, OH is always teasing me for using Facebook so much (I like to keep all my family back in the UK up to date on what we're up to!), so I thought this was perfect.

https://i.imgur.com/jZTuQDG.jpg

Then I came across these yesterday and couldn't resist.. we live on a sailboat so the nautical theme is quite appropriate, and we're both big hockey fans!

https://i.imgur.com/HWq32sS.jpg

I put it all in my favourite TH bag along with a positive test. He's going to know something's up as soon as I give him that bag, he knows how much I love that one (I know how crazy that makes me sound!)!!

https://i.imgur.com/PWXoVz3.jpg


----------



## ZombieKitten

Captain: What a perfect card! And cute outfits, he is going to be so surprised and excited!!

Everyone that knows keeps asking me if it's twins because of how tired I've been... but I'm tired EVERY pregnancy. The possibility of twins has definitely crossed my mind, but I thought for sure I was having twins with DD and DS, and both times it was just one very healthy sticky bean.


----------



## swanxxsong

My mom said she had a dream that I am having twins. 

I told her I may have a heart attack on the 1st if there's two! :rofl: I just pray for a healthy bean. I'm so anxious waiting for my scan. I am hoping it will ease my worries a little bit!


----------



## Shey

My DF keeps jinxing me saying imma have twins.


----------



## jmandrews

QuintinsMommy said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> The first page is so cute raspberry!!! Thank you! Wow 65 bumps! That's wonderful! Excited to see who is team blue, pink, or yellow!
> 
> Anyone pregnant with twins?
> 
> I hope not, my mom keeps saying she thinks I'm having twins this time, I think she's crazy :dohh: or just wants more grandbabies hahaClick to expand...

Haha that's funny! I am a twin but identical so it's not hereditary. I don't think I have twins in there :)


----------



## jmandrews

I can't stop EATING!!!!! 
Haha the NP told me at my appt yesterday I should gain in the range of 25 to 40 lbs. I gained 36 with DD. I told her this time is going to be so hard with Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays! So unfair! Torture!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I think I usually put on about 5lbs around Thanksgiving and Christmas anyway, so we should get to add that to our tally. :lol: 

I am excited to be visiting his family back in Cleveland at Thanksgiving because I'll be around ~27 weeks at that point, so hopefully showing a nice bump, but not so big that the travel is uncomfortable or so tired that I can't have fun. Also his family made a HUGE fuss over us when we were getting married, and they are so, so ready for grandchildren, I know they will make a big fuss over us and the baby too!!! Which I know is totally superficial but I'm still pleased and if I can't say it here, where can I say it? :lol:


----------



## MellyH

Also, Captain, that is an awesome package for him. If I can say one thing, don't wake him up with it - my husband is not a morning person and I woke him up with a Father's Day card and the pregnancy test in the envelope and he was sooo not registering what was happening. :lol: 

I did set up my phone with the video on to record me telling him which is fun to re-watch (even though he groans and wishes he had had a bigger reaction!) so if you get the opportunity to do that, I recommend it!


----------



## Captain

Melly I'm picking him up from the airport in two hours, I'll be giving it to him as soon as I see him!!!!


----------



## confuzion

I am so sorry for your loss katiesweet :hugs:.

Ras - I LOVE the new front page!!! Great job on it. Thank you for putting in the effort :hugs:.

I'm with the ladies with only sore boobs as the most noticeable symptom. And I mean SORE boobs. They have doubled in size it seems and hurt so much!

Good luck captain! Looking forward to your update :D


----------



## Captain

Announcement at the time of boarding that there is a two hour delay...its only a ten minute flight!!!!!!! Arggghh!!!


----------



## MellyH

Argh!!!!! I can't wait to hear how he reacts. :D


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> I am so sorry for your loss katiesweet :hugs:.
> 
> Ras - I LOVE the new front page!!! Great job on it. Thank you for putting in the effort :hugs:.
> 
> I'm with the ladies with only sore boobs as the most noticeable symptom. And I mean SORE boobs. They have doubled in size it seems and hurt so much!
> 
> Good luck captain! Looking forward to your update :D

Yes mine did this I woke up one working and they were unbelievably swollen and tender/painful. They still are now. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I have started noticing that mine are sore when I wake up in the middle of the night, I guess from squishing the one I'm lying on? (I sleep on my side). That's going to get old quickly. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm ordering my pregnancy pillows asap for this reason melly! Xx


----------



## MellyH

What is a pregnancy pillow?!?!


----------



## RaspberryK

This! 

https://www.dreamgenii.com

Xx


----------



## MellyH

So does it go under your belly? The part that comes down from the rectangle?


----------



## RaspberryK

Like this..
https://www.thebabyshack.co.uk/Mate...ernity-Pillow-Cherries/prod_127.html?catId=32
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Oh I seeeeee you use it as well as your normal pillow. Sweet! I might add it to my wish list. :D


----------



## RaspberryK

I had a similar one with ds and it was brilliant xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

What has happened to Bridget? She used to post loads but not seen her post for a while. Is she on holiday?


----------



## RaspberryK

She last posted yesterday at about 1am uk time... She has her scan today I think? So shell probably be on later (im not sure of the time difference but maybe like 6-8 hours behind uk.
Xx


----------



## laura109

I had red streaks of blood in cm after bowel movement but feel weak and sick too xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Laura thats nothing to worry about... and I feel sick and weak constantly now. 
Xx


----------



## Blondish_keg

Been following but convo moves on so fast on here !

So sad to see more people leave, hope your back with your rainbows soon.

I do like the new front page, I am team yellow all the way :)

I keep dreaming about twins, but that's probably just due to work :coffee:

I have been totally jealous of everyone getting to see their babies already, esp as I thought I would get an early scan this time.

Been totally down in the dumps, just staring outta the window all day like a total loon SO i took maters into my own hands and have a private scan sat morning :thumbup: 

DH is mad at me but I hope not paying will make him a bit happier.. :blush:


----------



## xxshellsxx

i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:

I secretly hope for twins too...though I know my hubby would freak out! I have always wanted twins, but I will be super happy for one healthy, sticky bean. :baby:

I have my first ultrasound in two hours...would they be able to tell if it is twins?


----------



## jmandrews

Any one have a feeling of boy or girl yet?
I keep thinking boy for this baby. Not sure if it's because I would love a boy or if it's my intuition. DH has no feeling one way or the other yet. I would love a boy or girl. Either way we will be thrilled. Lol have a while until we find out but I'm so excited to look forward to these things.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay 5 weeks today! :happydance: each week is a huge milestone!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hubby thinks this one is another girl and he had very strong feelings that our daughter was a girl too, from day 1. I'm not sure either way yet.


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats on 5 weeks JM! I know, I feel the same way... Sunday is 6 weeks for me and I'm really looking forward to being halfway through the first trimester!

I'm getting this pillow for my pregnancy pillow, coincidentally I was looking them up yesterday before reading all your posts! I am also thinking DH and I are going to splurge on a King size bed this weekend or soon, because currently we don't sleep in the same room because we get in each other's way (and I typically go to bed sooner) but we want to sleep together now that I'm pregnant... for whatever reason it makes us feel closer and we want to spend more time together... so we need a King for that (also this preg pillow will not fit on a Queen with 2 people lol).

I like this pillow because you can switch sides throughout the night if you want and still have support under your leg. 

Is anyone getting prenatal massages? I'm going to, but first I'm just getting a regular massage for my neck tomorrow because I'm have chronic pain and tension in my neck and when I sleep more it makes it worse and lately I've been sleeping more. 

We think we're having a girl, so we'll be surprised if it's a boy! Either would be amazing, but for some reason we've always just imagined a girl first. Have you guys used this website yet? It's hilarious: www.MorphThing.com You put together a picture of you and DH and it creates a picture of what your child would look like! Hehe.


----------



## lynnikins

hubby is thinking girl, im thinking boy, got a houseful of boys already so its my norm. dont know what i would do with a girl


----------



## maisie78

I think this one is another girl. My symptoms are so similar to when I was first pregnant with my dd. I am hoping for a girl again though so it might be that. I rubbish at guessing though. Last time I was 100% convinced I was having a boy, shock of my life to see the 'burger' shot at my gender scan lol :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I have no inclination one way or another about this baby's sex yet. 

I have had only-nausea MS so far, which I had with my girl. But I know that doesn't mean jack. LOL. 

Less than one week until my scan! I'm excited, and anxious. Grateful I get an early scan but scared because I know WHY I am getting an early scan. I wish I could just turn off my brain for a bit! :rofl:


----------



## Mommy2missR

I think that our Squishalishious is a boy, but my husband thinks we'll have a girl. This pregnancy is very different than my pregnancy with my daughter. 8-10 weeks til we find out!


----------



## jmandrews

Looks like most are thinking girl :) 
My friend has polar opposite pregnancies but both of her babies are boys. Crazy!
I'm horrible at guessing. It's usually the opposite of what I guess. With DD all the old wives tales said boy. They were definitely wrong. Lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

I think another girl, just because I've got the same symptoms as last time (which to be honest isn't many - just extreme tiredness and slightly sore breasts!)


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:
> 
> I secretly hope for twins too...though I know my hubby would freak out! I have always wanted twins, but I will be super happy for one healthy, sticky bean. :baby:
> 
> I have my first ultrasound in two hours...would they be able to tell if it is twins?Click to expand...

oh yes they will be able to tell! You should be at your scan about now! Good luck :)

I have no inclination on boy or girl (my sister says boy) - i'd love a girl for DH as he has 2 x DS x


----------



## laura109

jmandrews said:


> Any one have a feeling of boy or girl yet?
> I keep thinking boy for this baby. Not sure if it's because I would love a boy or if it's my intuition. DH has no feeling one way or the other yet. I would love a boy or girl. Either way we will be thrilled. Lol have a while until we find out but I'm so excited to look forward to these things.

I had one of them psychic readings done everyone was on about in other post.

apparently im having a girl 71b 2oz. 

She said id suffer from alot of tiredness and sickness in 1st trimester bit will enjoy the rest of pregnancy.

An 18 hour labour and will need pain relief. So far shes hit the morniNg sickness correctly. Time will tell lol


----------



## laurac1988

I'm really struggling with emotions the last few days. I have been an utter bitch to my OH. Just so tired and ratty :-( Maybe it will get better once we see Squishy in just over a week


----------



## Captain

Well last night was lovely, I gave Oh the card and when he opened it he said what? Who is? You is? Then cried!!

The whole drive home he kept saying he couldnt believe I kept a secret for that long..neither can I!


----------



## laurac1988

Started spotting red blood :-( on my way to EPU. Please be ok squishy. Please.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain said:


> Well last night was lovely, I gave Oh the card and when he opened it he said what? Who is? You is? Then cried!!
> 
> The whole drive home he kept saying he couldnt believe I kept a secret for that long..neither can I!

How lovely i was thinking about you this morning (at 2am when i was wide awake lol) wondering how DH reacted :)

Laurac - FX it's nothing to worry about and everything is fine with squishy x


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Captain! That's so sweet! Melted my heart. <3


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh no Laura! :hugs: Praying everything is okay with you! :hugs:


----------



## EMYJC

Captain that's lovely- bless him.

Laura I do hope everything's ok. Let us know how you go on.
I am a bit worried at the moment, started cramping and having sharp twinges. Don't like the feel of them, doesn't feel right gut instinct wise. :/ Hoping it's because I have been so busy today. Trying to relax but hard with a 4 year old.


----------



## ttc126

Captain! Congrats! That's beautiful :)

Laura, hoping you're ok!!!!

Emy, try drinking some water and putting your feet up. Hoping you're ok too!!!


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> I'm really struggling with emotions the last few days. I have been an utter bitch to my OH. Just so tired and ratty :-( Maybe it will get better once we see Squishy in just over a week

Awww laura i have been the same. Crying,worrying feeling down.

feeling sick all the time and having no energy is hard. Its like having a stomach bug all the time. Totally going through the same as u.

i hope bleeding is ok please let us know. Fx for you. I had some red streaks earlier too xxx


----------



## ZombieKitten

savvysaver: they should be able to tell if it's twins unless one is hiding, but your far enough along where I think they would be able to catch both

jmandrews: we're gonna try so hard to stay team yellow, but I kind of get a feeling that it'll be a boy. DH on the other hand keeps talking about another girl. So it'll definitely be a huge surprise!

laura: thinking of you :hugs: sending positive vibes your way. Please keep us updated <3


----------



## maisie78

Captain that is too sweet :) xx

Laura hope everything is ok xx

I've still got quite a bit of brown blood but no red, fingers crossed. I went back to work this morning and admit it was worse after. So not sure if I should be off. I don't know what to do :(


----------



## chimama

Laura - hope baby is ok.

I believe this would be a boy. DH would love a boy but I would love both! Very strong genes in my family and DH's family to have more boys than girls.


----------



## lynnikins

laura109, I think id punch anybody who dared tell me that i "would" need pain relief in labour, thats honestly to me quite a horrible thing to tell a pregnant woman destroying any confidence she has that her body can birth naturally. and 18 hr labour! yeah right even with my first if id be told pre labour that it was gonna be that long they would of got an earful, i had a 13 ish hr active labour but days of build up that was rather continuous.


----------



## laura109

lynnikins said:


> laura109, I think id punch anybody who dared tell me that i "would" need pain relief in labour, thats honestly to me quite a horrible thing to tell a pregnant woman destroying any confidence she has that her body can birth naturally. and 18 hr labour! yeah right even with my first if id be told pre labour that it was gonna be that long they would of got an earful, i had a 13 ish hr active labour but days of build up that was rather continuous.

Yep it made me feel put off. Think thats why ive been thinking about an epidural. X


----------



## confuzion

laura - thinking of you love. I will be off to your journal now.

captain - your DHs reaction is adorable. I don't know how you held off either!


----------



## swanxxsong

My first labor was well over 30 hours. Would love for this one to be shorter! :rofl:


----------



## RaspberryK

18 hour labour sounds like bliss :rofl: 

Ugh girls sorry about all of the spotting and bleeding. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi ladies,

Congrats to everyone expecting a little one in Feb 2015! We have had a big week... We were married June 7, and had talked about trying for a baby after Christmas. My period was late, so we took a test expecting a negative and were blown away to have it come out positive (as did the other 5 we rushed out to get after!) looks like this was a wedding night cliche! If it is really true, I just can't believe how lucky we are, as I was told that I may have trouble getting pregnant. 

I have always wanted children, and we were both first in shock and now excited... The only problem is that I don't 'feel pregnant'. The pill used to make me very sick, so I thought that if I ever got pregnant, I would just know. I feel some cramping, and I think that I am having hot and cold flashes... But I just can't believe it is real. Did you feel pregnant right away? And when can you first have a scan? I don't think I will believe this is true before I see that baby with my own eyes. 

Congrats again, ladies! 

:happydance:


----------



## StefNJunk

I'll happily take 18 hours. My last was (and no I'm not exaggerating) 62 hours. That's 62 actual labor hours, throw in the false labor before and it goes up by another 50 something hours.

18? Yay! Lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats to everyone expecting a little one in Feb 2015! We have had a big week... We were married June 7, and had talked about trying for a baby after Christmas. My period was late, so we took a test expecting a negative and were blown away to have it come out positive (as did the other 5 we rushed out to get after!) looks like this was a wedding night cliche! If it is really true, I just can't believe how lucky we are, as I was told that I may have trouble getting pregnant.
> 
> I have always wanted children, and we were both first in shock and now excited... The only problem is that I don't 'feel pregnant'. The pill used to make me very sick, so I thought that if I ever got pregnant, I would just know. I feel some cramping, and I think that I am having hot and cold flashes... But I just can't believe it is real. Did you feel pregnant right away? And when can you first have a scan? I don't think I will believe this is true before I see that baby with my own eyes.
> 
> Congrats again, ladies!
> 
> :happydance:

:dust: 
That's great congratulations! Have you worked out your approximate due date? 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

I hope you ladies who are spotting find out that everything is okay! Just keep in mind that 30% of people have bleeding or spotting in pregnancy and it&#8217;s perfectly normal, so try not to panic yet. 

Captain, that&#8217;s so lovely! I bet he&#8217;s really excited!

I am guessing boy and so is DH, but we both really want a girl. I want to stay team yellow and find out at the birth, but he really wants to find out, so I&#8217;ll let him and hope that he doesn&#8217;t give it away, lol. I will add that I have a 100% incorrect guess rate when it comes to guessing the sex of my babies, friends&#8217; babies, and clients&#8217; babies. :haha: Seriously, I&#8217;ve never once guessed right!

I had a 56 hour active labour with DD so anything less than that would be utter bliss. At least I only pushed for 20 minutes and didn&#8217;t tear! I would also be seriously pissed at anyone who told me I would &#8220;need&#8221; pain relief. I did it pain free with DD and it really wasn&#8217;t that bad &#8211; we&#8217;re capable of so much, it&#8217;s amazing! :D


----------



## laurac1988

They did a scan. They could see a sac and a yolk measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. No baby. No heartbeat. By ovulation I should be about 6+2. They're rescanning me in two weeks. 
They said it could go either way


----------



## ZombieKitten

18 hours or 30 hours ... it all just sounds like a really long time.. but in my opinion, it goes by MUCH quicker than it sounds. With DD I went to the hospital at 9am and she was born at 7pm... but I never really looked at what time it was when my contractions actually started. I think it was about 12:30/1am. With DS I didn't even realize I was in labor until my contractions were a couple minutes apart, but the football game was on and I was holding off going to the hospital until half time. By the time I got there I was already 8cm dilated. I barley even looked at the clock, I wish I knew exactly how long my labors were. This time around, I'll make sure I look at the clock as soon as I feel my first contraction!


----------



## laura109

Lol im learning now you take everyday as it comes.

i felt awful yesterday and today i laid in bed feeling weak. My sis came round with rice puddings fizzy tango and chocolate moose.

she made me sip the fizzy pop as its refreshing. She made me beans on toast and told me i had to eat it she promised id feel better. So i did and its eased off.

i still feel rubbish but im listening to old songs and thinking off my past and im not thinking about how i feel.

im going to cook fir my oh when he gets home tonight and try my best.

as for labour i guess you get through an hour at a time and the midwife will help me so no point worrying xx


----------



## laura109

laurac1988 said:


> They did a scan. They could see a sac and a yolk measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. No baby. No heartbeat. By ovulation I should be about 6+2. They're rescanning me in two weeks.
> They said it could go either way

Bless you hun. It can be sooo cruel. The waiting games hard. If your symptoms stay thats deffo a good sign.

you take it easy and your partner will understand. Have all your fave treats and watch your fave film and cuddle up. lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats to everyone expecting a little one in Feb 2015! We have had a big week... We were married June 7, and had talked about trying for a baby after Christmas. My period was late, so we took a test expecting a negative and were blown away to have it come out positive (as did the other 5 we rushed out to get after!) looks like this was a wedding night cliche! If it is really true, I just can't believe how lucky we are, as I was told that I may have trouble getting pregnant.
> 
> I have always wanted children, and we were both first in shock and now excited... The only problem is that I don't 'feel pregnant'. The pill used to make me very sick, so I thought that if I ever got pregnant, I would just know. I feel some cramping, and I think that I am having hot and cold flashes... But I just can't believe it is real. Did you feel pregnant right away? And when can you first have a scan? I don't think I will believe this is true before I see that baby with my own eyes.
> 
> Congrats again, ladies!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :dust:
> That's great congratulations! Have you worked out your approximate due date?
> XxClick to expand...

Feb 25 would be my due date according to the internet! :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

Laura, I hope your baby is fine. I will be thinking of you. Is there a chance of an ultrasound in a week? Two weeks is a long time to wait.


----------



## StefNJunk

jmandrews said:


> Congrats!!! My cousins babies will be the same age difference :) she is due in September. You will do great.
> We are due date buddies! :happydance: all thought that may change at my ultrasound.

Nice! When is your ultrasound? 




laura109 said:


> [
> 
> Hi and congrats. Sienna is the name weve said wed use for a girl beautiful name xx

I love it, when we were trying to choose a name my DH was just randomly saying names and when he said Sienna, it just clicked.



SurpriseBub said:


> Feb 25 would be my due date according to the internet! :thumbup:

Due date buddies!


----------



## laurac1988

Katy78 said:


> Laura, I hope your baby is fine. I will be thinking of you. Is there a chance of an ultrasound in a week? Two weeks is a long time to wait.

I have a private u/s booked in a week and a half. I'm keeping that


----------



## lynnikins

by active labour i do mean that its been medically verified as being 4cm or more dilated kind of active, my pre-labour was 60ish hours with ds1,

Labour is always going to be an unknown when its your first as well and you don't know how your body will react to it.


----------



## EMYJC

I have been going through the same thing Laura so know how you are feeling. I am in 2 week wait limbo for my scan still at the moment after 3 days of bleeding/spotting. My scan only showed a sac and a dot when I was there and I thought I was about 6-7 weeks at the time. I asked the to do repeat HCG bloods 3 days later just to help put me out of torture and give me some hope, although I know the bloods arent a definite that all is ok. They went up but I am still scared to death of my scan on Monday. 

I hope the bleeding stops and all will be ok xx


----------



## crysshae

It is very hard to keep up with this thread. :wacko:

Captain - What a great reaction for him to have. Made me tear up reading it. 

Laura and Emy - I hope everything is okay with your little ones. I'm sorry you're going through this scare. 

Katie and babyfeva - I'm so sorry for your losses. 

Welcome and Congrats to all the new moms to be!

Had my bloodwork on Monday at 22dpo. Beta was 5400. Thank you, God! :cloud9: With my history of miscarriages over the past year, my doctor wants me to have another level in a couple days and a scan at 7 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## British Mummy

jmandrews said:


> Any one have a feeling of boy or girl yet?
> I keep thinking boy for this baby. Not sure if it's because I would love a boy or if it's my intuition. DH has no feeling one way or the other yet. I would love a boy or girl. Either way we will be thrilled. Lol have a while until we find out but I'm so excited to look forward to these things.

My hubby and I think boy as we have a girl-silly reasoning-but are kind of hoping for a girl since hand me downs for 10-12 years would be a lifesaver! Plus I had an older brother and always wanted a sister so yes would be thrilled for a little sister for my dd-she is pretty much a boy in terms of being adventurous though!
science wise, my hubby reminded me what I told him a while ago which was sex on day of ovulation-boy, sex day before-girl. with dd it was day before, doggy style (sorry) and this time exactly the same thing! So maybe girl...! We couldn't on o day as he was away and with dd on o day I had cystitis (from all the sex) so didn't then either so maybe...!


----------



## RaspberryK

laurac1988 said:


> They did a scan. They could see a sac and a yolk measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. No baby. No heartbeat. By ovulation I should be about 6+2. They're rescanning me in two weeks.
> They said it could go either way

It's fairly common to not see a hb atthat stage, baby measuring half a cm head to bottom, so the heart would be titiny and not always developed yet. Try not to worry! 
Xx


----------



## British Mummy

RaspberryK said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> They did a scan. They could see a sac and a yolk measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. No baby. No heartbeat. By ovulation I should be about 6+2. They're rescanning me in two weeks.
> They said it could go either way
> 
> It's fairly common to not see a hb atthat stage, baby measuring half a cm head to bottom, so the heart would be titiny and not always developed yet. Try not to worry!
> XxClick to expand...

I have everything crossed for you!! It sounds like you've had text book pregnancy symptoms until now which are all good signs. Lots of love to you OH and squishy x x x


----------



## jmandrews

laura109 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Any one have a feeling of boy or girl yet?
> I keep thinking boy for this baby. Not sure if it's because I would love a boy or if it's my intuition. DH has no feeling one way or the other yet. I would love a boy or girl. Either way we will be thrilled. Lol have a while until we find out but I'm so excited to look forward to these things.
> 
> I had one of them psychic readings done everyone was on about in other post.
> 
> apparently im having a girl 71b 2oz.
> 
> She said id suffer from alot of tiredness and sickness in 1st trimester bit will enjoy the rest of pregnancy.
> 
> An 18 hour labour and will need pain relief. So far shes hit the morniNg sickness correctly. Time will tell lolClick to expand...

How crazy would that be if she's right about all of that! My DD was 7lbs 2oz :) did that reading cost you much?



Captain said:


> Well last night was lovely, I gave Oh the card and when he opened it he said what? Who is? You is? Then cried!!
> 
> The whole drive home he kept saying he couldnt believe I kept a secret for that long..neither can I!

Aw that is wonderful! So special and something you both will never forget!



laurac1988 said:


> Started spotting red blood :-( on my way to EPU. Please be ok squishy. Please.

Hope your little squishy is ok. So scary when things like that happen.


----------



## jmandrews

British Mummy said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Any one have a feeling of boy or girl yet?
> I keep thinking boy for this baby. Not sure if it's because I would love a boy or if it's my intuition. DH has no feeling one way or the other yet. I would love a boy or girl. Either way we will be thrilled. Lol have a while until we find out but I'm so excited to look forward to these things.
> 
> My hubby and I think boy as we have a girl-silly reasoning-but are kind of hoping for a girl since hand me downs for 10-12 years would be a lifesaver! Plus I had an older brother and always wanted a sister so yes would be thrilled for a little sister for my dd-she is pretty much a boy in terms of being adventurous though!
> science wise, my hubby reminded me what I told him a while ago which was sex on day of ovulation-boy, sex day before-girl. with dd it was day before, doggy style (sorry) and this time exactly the same thing! So maybe girl...! We couldn't on o day as he was away and with dd on o day I had cystitis (from all the sex) so didn't then either so maybe...!Click to expand...

I feel the same way. I would love another girl. I have a twin sister and love it so I would love DD to have a special bond with a little sister. I can't wait to hear what you are having! It will be exciting.


----------



## jmandrews

SurpriseBub said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats to everyone expecting a little one in Feb 2015! We have had a big week... We were married June 7, and had talked about trying for a baby after Christmas. My period was late, so we took a test expecting a negative and were blown away to have it come out positive (as did the other 5 we rushed out to get after!) looks like this was a wedding night cliche! If it is really true, I just can't believe how lucky we are, as I was told that I may have trouble getting pregnant.
> 
> I have always wanted children, and we were both first in shock and now excited... The only problem is that I don't 'feel pregnant'. The pill used to make me very sick, so I thought that if I ever got pregnant, I would just know. I feel some cramping, and I think that I am having hot and cold flashes... But I just can't believe it is real. Did you feel pregnant right away? And when can you first have a scan? I don't think I will believe this is true before I see that baby with my own eyes.
> 
> Congrats again, ladies!
> 
> :happydance:

It is completely normal to not feel pregnant in the early weeks. I didn't feel pregnant for a long time with DD. Mostly because I has an easy pregnancy. The only thing I feel now is tired and have some sore bbs. Which doesn't mean anything. Only 5 weeks here so that could be why. Don't worry you will feel pregnant. :) try to enjoy it. That's amazing you got pregnant on your wedding night! So lucky and special! I'm jealous! Haha I wanted that when we tried for DD. Thrilled for you!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome SurpriseBub! :hugs: Congrats! I didn't feel pregnant until 6 weeks, this past Sunday, when my MS started. My bbs had been sore but otherwise, I just didn't feel it. As for scans, it varies massively depending on the practice. I'm in the US and at our practice, we don't get an ultrasound until 12 weeks, IF you opt-in to it (it's a DS screening test) otherwise you get one at 20 weeks. However since I have had multiple losses, my scan is at 7 weeks to see if things are progressing as they expect. Some ladies have been able to get an early scan, or pay privately for one. Some, it's a quick scan at their first appointment. It is so different from place to place, but there's always the pay-private option to go someplace. 

Zombie: I wish labor had felt quick to me! hahaha. But I think that since they had told me, "SHE WILL BE HERE BY NOON" and then my labor had stalled, it just seemed to drag beyond that. They should not make promises they cannot keep! :rofl: 

My active labor was 30 hours, including pre-labor would be... I don't know, about 40? 50? I shot to 4 cm then just stalled out... hoping to avoid that since I won't be in a hospital setting this go-round. :)

Laura, sending so many :hugs: your way. I hope all is well and am praying that your scan in two weeks shows a healthy baby. :hugs: <3

Crysshae glad to hear you got good blood results!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Is it normal after feeling pants for so long today I feel great? Worries me a little that I have no fatigue today very little nausea and have more energy? 7 +3 seems early to have things slow down? X


----------



## British Mummy

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x1014511/can-i-have-a-scan-before-10-weeks

Laura this link might reassure you during your 2 week/1.5 week wait for another scan. If you scroll down and see what you can see at 6 Weeks you sound right on track! I know the waiting is horrid, I hope you have no more bleeding and it's just squishy getting comfy:) x x x x


----------



## MissEyre

Ugh! Anyone else trying to cope with morning sickness at work? Mine used to just be in the evening, now it's all day and especially bad in the evening. I feel like I can't even carry a conversation because I don't want to open my mouth because I don't know what will come out.


----------



## laurac1988

British Mummy said:


> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x1014511/can-i-have-a-scan-before-10-weeks
> 
> Laura this link might reassure you during your 2 week/1.5 week wait for another scan. If you scroll down and see what you can see at 6 Weeks you sound right on track! I know the waiting is horrid, I hope you have no more bleeding and it's just squishy getting comfy:) x x x x

 This was so very helpful! Thankyou!


----------



## swanxxsong

MissEyre that's totally me, was with my first also. I work from home now, but I still am like, sitting on the phone for work and hoping I don't gag or dry heave or something. :rofl: I feel like I should come with a warning sign at this point.


----------



## dcm_mw12

7 week symptoms so far 

&#9679;fatigue, fatigue, fatigue
&#9679;nausea
&#9679;constant feeling of being hungry but only able to eat small portions
&#9679;cramping pain when layer on left or right sides. Relief from laying on stomach
&#9679;easily irritated
&#9679;hiccups
&#9679;very "VERY" gassy and it stinks (usually feels sick like I will throw up but get relief after passing gas or burping) has anyone else experienced this ? 

Cravings 
&#9679;string cheese
&#9679;Starbucks vanilla bean frapp


----------



## Dashing2014

Hi can you add me please? EDD Feb 5th :)


----------



## laura109

jmandrews said:


> laura109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Any one have a feeling of boy or girl yet?
> I keep thinking boy for this baby. Not sure if it's because I would love a boy or if it's my intuition. DH has no feeling one way or the other yet. I would love a boy or girl. Either way we will be thrilled. Lol have a while until we find out but I'm so excited to look forward to these things.
> 
> I had one of them psychic readings done everyone was on about in other post.
> 
> apparently im having a girl 71b 2oz.
> 
> She said id suffer from alot of tiredness and sickness in 1st trimester bit will enjoy the rest of pregnancy.
> 
> An 18 hour labour and will need pain relief. So far shes hit the morniNg sickness correctly. Time
> 
> How crazy would that be if she's right about all of that! My DD was 7lbs 2oz :) did that reading cost you much?
> 
> 
> 
> Captain said:
> 
> 
> Well last night was lovely, I gave Oh the card and when he opened it he said what? Who is? You is? Then cried!!
> 
> The whole drive home he kept saying he couldnt believe I kept a secret for that long..neither can I!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw that is wonderful! So special and something you both will never forget!
> 
> 
> 
> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Started spotting red blood :-( on my way to EPU. Please be ok squishy. Please.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your little squishy is ok. So scary when things like that happen.Click to expand...
> 
> It was £10 it was suzy rayne. If u go on her website you can read up on her xxClick to expand...


----------



## laurac1988

Recalculated my dates by ovulation and the earliest I could be would be 6+4. I'm so scared. Why is there no heartbeat :-(


----------



## bridgetboo62

i got an ultrasound today and a transvaginal ultrasound
i didnt even pee when i woke up because i woke up at 10:30 and my appointment was at 1 and i wanted to get a super clear image
it was torture
but baby is great and has a heart rate of 174 bpm
measuring 8+1 so my new due date is feb 3rd
i will post pictures in a sec


----------



## ZombieKitten

wonderful news Bridget! so happy for you!


----------



## bridgetboo62

it wont let me upload pictures from my ipad it says they are too big
so i will have to upload them later tonight when i get home
but i did upload them to the facebook group if anyone is interested in taking a look


----------



## xxshellsxx

xxshellsxx said:


> Is it normal after feeling pants for so long today I feel great? Worries me a little that I have no fatigue today very little nausea and have more energy? 7 +3 seems early to have things slow down? X

and now im spotting again :( I can't handle this stress!


----------



## Feronia

I wish I felt some symptoms. My morning sickness started at 6 weeks with DD. I've only been fatigued, but that's it!

I hate first trimester! Though I'm sort of glad that I'm not getting a scan until 20 weeks so I don't have to stress about what is/ isn't appearing this early!


----------



## Megamegan

I'm so tired that my eyes are practically closing on their own, but laying down is painful because my boobs hurt so bad. I've eaten like total crap today too, ugh. 

Bridget yay for a good scan today! I hope mine goes that well too. I still have about 2 weeks before my first one.

shells I hope everything is okay in there :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks jmandrews & swanxxsong,

Thanks for the reassurance... I guess there isn't much to do at this early stage but wait and see. We are feeling very shocked, but very lucky, and just hoping that everything goes smoothly! We have just moved to the US, so also getting a crash course in how different he medical system is here. (Ie. insurance card before any kind of discussion with any kind of receptionist!)

Good luck to everyone- I hope to stay on here and see how everyone gets on. So excited for so many little bubs! :yellow:

Good luck, Laura... I really hope that they give you good news. 


To stefnjunk- here's hoping that Feb 25 is good to the both of us!


----------



## bridgetboo62

here are the pics!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13









ultrasound2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 15









ultrasound3.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megamegan

Awesome Bridget!!! So exciting!


----------



## ttc126

Laura, i hope you get good news. Try not to worry too much :hugs:

We got dh test for kell back today. It was negative. They will be monitoring my titres still (antibody levels) but we shouldn't have major problems. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Megamegan

I've been researching natural childbirth. I want to go into it with an open mind but I'd like to read some books in the meantime that might help with labor. I know it's a LONG way away still, but I am interested in this stuff and I like to read. Does anyone have some suggestions for good natural childbirth books? I know some of you have mentioned it before... 

Thanks :)

Also, today I told a friend at work that I am pregnant, and he said "Isn't it too early to be telling people?" Um hello... that's MY decision. How can someone say that? Just because some women choose to wait until after the first trimester (which I totally respect), doesn't make it a universal rule. I am a very open person and I guarantee if I have a miscarriage, I'll be out of work for a few days at least (further along they give you the full 6 weeks maternity leave even if it's a miscarriage) and everyone will know anyway. So maybe I'm just in a bad mood today but I thought it was insensitive to say. Like, he is implying that people in early pregnancy usually lose their babies. The majority of pregnant women stay pregnant, and I'm clinging to my "good feeling", so what's the problem with that? Ugh. Such lack of respect.

Rant complete :)


----------



## confuzion

I recommend Ina May's guide to childbirth. Lots of info. Lots of birth stories. I loved it!

And that is pretty rude and insensitive of your co-worker. The normal thing to say is 'congratulations'. WTH.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah that is rude of him to say


----------



## jmandrews

Agree with everyone above. So rude! DH and told early with DD and even the one we had a loss with. I was thankful to have amazing support. They helped me get through it. We are telling everyone who knew about the MC about this baby as well. People just should to speak.


----------



## elly460

Can I join!? I am due Feb 9th :) 7w2d today! 8 week scan in 5 days, wish us luck!


----------



## savvysaver

My quick update! I had my first ultrasound today and I was super surprised when the tech told me I was having twins! My wish came true! Hubby almost passed out and I asked the tech about a dozen times if there was really two. Baby A measured 7w0d with a heartbeat of 138 and Baby B measured 7w1d with a heartbeat of 130. She told me they both looked good.
 



Attached Files:







babya0625.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









babyb0625.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow congratulations i am sooooo jealous
wish i was having twins!


----------



## jmandrews

savvysaver said:


> My quick update! I had my first ultrasound today and I was super surprised when the tech told me I was having twins! My wish came true! Hubby almost passed out and I asked the tech about a dozen times if there was really two. Baby A measured 7w0d with a heartbeat of 138 and Baby B measured 7w1d with a heartbeat of 130. She told me they both looked good.

Yay yay yay!!!! So excited! So glad we have twins in the group! Congrats! Wonderf news! Glad both babies are doing well. 
Just wondering are you twin natural or conceived with fertility help? Did you have a feeling there were twins?


----------



## jmandrews

elly460 said:


> Can I join!? I am due Feb 9th :) 7w2d today! 8 week scan in 5 days, wish us luck!

Congrats Elly! Can't wait to hear about your scan :)


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats and welcome, Elly!

Savvysaver YAY I'm so happy for you!! Twins!! SO exciting :) I'm sure it was a total shock but I'm glad you wanted twins and got them. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats savvy!!! That's awesome!! :) 

I also recommend Ina Mays childbirth book. It's amazing.


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks ladies I'll definitely look into her book!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Savvy! Twins are such a blessing!

Congratulations and welcome Elly!


----------



## maisie78

Laura try not to worry too much hun (easier said than done I know). Baby could have implanted a bit later and 5-6 really isn't far off where you think you should be xx

Ttc great news about your husband's Kell result. What does this mean for you now? Will you have to have injections like someone with rhesus blood?

Savvy yay for the first twins on the group :) Congratulations!


----------



## bridgetboo62

only six more days until wormy is considered an actual fetus!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks maisie :)

There are no injections for kell unfortunately because it's so rare. They will monitor me, but hopefully everything will be just fine :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc that's good news :flower:

Savvy :oneofeach: whoop whoop double congratulations. 

Now you can post in the twins and multiple board :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

Savvy - HOORAAAAAAY!!!! Your wish came true! That's wonderful news. :D

Captain - I love your DH's response, what a sweetheart.

Surprise Bub - I know how you feel. Every day that my period doesn't arrive I'm like "Huh, guess I'm still pregnant!" because that's the only way I'd know. :lol: My boobs are still tender, and I'm having one or two times a day when I feel a bit dodgy if I haven't eaten, but they're both fleeting, almost-not-there symptoms. I am also dealing with the US health system after moving here from overseas (Australia), although I did move 6 years ago so I have quite a bit of experience at this point, so let me know if you have any questions!!

As for the other Bumpers talking about moodiness - seriously! A few times in the last couple of days I've had to stop myself on the edge of tears about to rip my husband a new one to take a few breaths and say something like "I'm really hormonal right now, it's not your fault, but I'm going to need a moment." :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:
> 
> I secretly hope for twins too...though I know my hubby would freak out! I have always wanted twins, but I will be super happy for one healthy, sticky bean. :baby:
> 
> I have my first ultrasound in two hours...would they be able to tell if it is twins?Click to expand...

Your wish came true then :) fantastic news!! 


My spotting has stopped again.... i'm a complete wreck and over anxious about this baby, i know i am, i don't think i will relax until i see a baby on the screen with a heartbeat... week on monday seems soooo far away!!


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I'm taking some time out from this group until I know whether this baby is ok. See you all in two weeks hopefully x


----------



## EMYJC

Savvy- many congratulations on the news you are having twins- amazing!

Bridget- so glad all is well on your scan, great pictures.

TTC great news on your OH's blood tests. 

Laura- wishing you all the best over the next couple of weeks- have signed up to your journal. 

Welcome and congrats to anyone new who has just joined. Waves of nausea woke me up today and I have zero motivation to do anything at all!


----------



## savvysaver

jmandrews said:


> Yay yay yay!!!! So excited! So glad we have twins in the group! Congrats! Wonderf news! Glad both babies are doing well.
> Just wondering are you twin natural or conceived with fertility help? Did you have a feeling there were twins?

Thanks! They were conceived naturally and there is no history of twins in my family. A true miracle! :)


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:
> 
> I secretly hope for twins too...though I know my hubby would freak out! I have always wanted twins, but I will be super happy for one healthy, sticky bean. :baby:
> 
> I have my first ultrasound in two hours...would they be able to tell if it is twins?Click to expand...
> 
> Your wish came true then :) fantastic news!!
> 
> 
> My spotting has stopped again.... i'm a complete wreck and over anxious about this baby, i know i am, i don't think i will relax until i see a baby on the screen with a heartbeat... week on monday seems soooo far away!!Click to expand...

Thank you, I am still surprised! I always hoped but never thought I would actually have twins.

Thinking of you and hoping your spotting is finished. This first trimester is rough, hope the days pass quickly so you can get your scan!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks everyone, we are still in shock! It probably won't sink in until I see both of them safe and healthy on my next ultrasound.


----------



## bumblebeexo

After saying yesterday I had no symptoms, the sickness start this morning and is only starting to ease now! Thankfully not actually been sick though, just felt like it.


----------



## Megamegan

Oh my goodness, this morning I woke up with the most intense hunger. I felt like I hadn't eaten for days, yet last night at like 10 pm I had a huge pastrami sandwich!! Then about 5 minutes after waking this morning, I put some waffles in the toaster oven, and as they were cooking I got super nauseous and just HAD to eat some corn chips (what I could find) asap. Wow. Eating really did help and I hope that is only a morning thing because I'm not really up for keeping saltines in my pocket all day, although I may have no other choice! 

I've never felt more pregnant than this morning, that's for sure.


----------



## lynnikins

im the moodiest mother around at the moment I am sure of that, these hormones sure don't help me manage my kids better. didnt sleep well last night anyway since ds3 was woken up by ds1 going toilet in the middle of night and i had to spend a couple of hours practically in his bed to get him to settle back to sleep :( both him and ds2 you only really want to wake up if its an absolute emergancy because they do not deal with being woken up well


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, this thread has been very busy since It was first started... I had introduced myself at the very start... I'm currently 8w2d, had my scan yesterday and seen the heartbeat beating away so fast, no sickness yet, thank god,
Just wondering has anyone took a bath in this first tri, I had a bath today hot/warm and stayed in 5/10 min, felt really bad that I was burning my baby and jumped out...also haven't had sex.. Is anybody else like this?? I'm too scared


----------



## Megamegan

Jackdoll- I take baths almost every day. You're not burning your baby. You just can't let your temperature get above 102. As long as the bath isn't super hot like burning your skin, and don't stay in for an hour... I also drink a lot of water before and after to stay hydrated. I love my baths and not willing to give them up, but as baby grows I'll probably make them even cooler temperature, but still warm enough. If you feel faint or dizzy, then you know it's too hot.

Also I have had sex many times since finding out I'm pregnant, and I've never spotted or had issues, just sometimes a light cramp after which is normal. It's completely safe. Your baby is protected by many layers, a closed cervix with mucus plug, and amniotic fluid. Unless you're high risk, or feel pain during sex, it is recommended to have sex while pregnant and some women find that they enjoy it more than usual because of increased blood flow down there!

Congrats on seeing baby's heartbeat :) Sounds like you're having a great pregnancy so far!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank you Megan for your quick response, I love baths too, my baby was conceived via IVF & I was told no baths or sex in the 2ww, so I think I've just been scared from that and can't get it out of my head. But hopefully ill relax more after seeing heartbeat... 

How far along are you? I've read through pages, obviously too much to take in because yous girls have been busy bees.. Lol


----------



## Megamegan

Jackdoll- I think that's just an IVF rule, extra precautions after the transfer since it is such a huge step to take. Congrats on a successful IVF!!! Once you're pregnant, those rules shouldn't matter anymore- I'm sure Google will help you out on that, too. You can always call your RE and make sure if that makes you feel better. I can understand wanting to be so careful after IVF, so I don't blame you at all. 

I'm 5 weeks 4 days (around). I have my ticker in the Spoiler in my signature. I keep it in a spoiler because I still talk to my friends on the TTC board.


----------



## jmandrews

savvysaver said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Yay yay yay!!!! So excited! So glad we have twins in the group! Congrats! Wonderf news! Glad both babies are doing well.
> Just wondering are you twin natural or conceived with fertility help? Did you have a feeling there were twins?
> 
> Thanks! They were conceived naturally and there is no history of twins in my family. A true miracle! :)Click to expand...

That is truly amazing!!! I forget the odds of that but very rare! So excited for you! You will love having twins and your twins will be best friends. I wonder if they are identical! Would make them even more rare! 
I have an identical twin sister. We were conceived naturally and my m only had one ovary. We were triplets but our triplet didn't make it. Back then they didn't monitor mothers the way they do now. My mom didn't officially know she was carrying twins until she was 6 months along! She tried to tell the dr there was more than one in there. Lol
Anyway enjoy it. My sister and I are best friends and inseparable. Believe me growing to there were many days we hated each other but now our relationship is better than ever. :)


----------



## Feronia

I started bleeding and cramping last night pretty badly, so I went to the ER. My HCG levels are good, my cervix is closed, and they see a baby with a heartbeat.
They said it could go either way... very nervous. Please send positive vibes my way or give positive stories...


----------



## StefNJunk

I don't remember having to pee so much so early last time around... or being this tired this early! And my skin started breaking out before I even got a BFP... thank you so much, baby, I really appreciate you starting early... lol


----------



## StefNJunk

Feronia, when I was 7 weeks along last time, I started bleeding so badly I described it to my midwife as "like I'm peeing blood." TMI, I'm sure. I bled on and off for a couple weeks. Anyway, if you look at my avatar, that's the little cutie that came from that pregnancy. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

I'm on my phone and missed!!!! Congrats on your twinnies Savvy!!!!

Feronia, they are obligated to tell you it will go either way. But please know you're at a higher chance of a good outcome with a strong heartbeat. They called my spotting a threatened abortion, but my ob literally told me once you see a hb, your miscarriage chance is much lower!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, fingers crossed sweetie!

I've been having sex and having less-than-hot baths. I'd like the baths to be hotter but that's my compromise. :lol:


----------



## imphope

Savvy, did you say you got to _hear _the heartbeats? I didn't know you could hear them before 10 weeks... that is awesome! I'm hoping to hear my little one at my 11.5 week appointment. That is three weeks away and I can't wait! Since I'm moving away, I'll be going to my new OB. I hope I like it there as much as my current one.


----------



## chimama

Congrats Savvy!

ttc126 - glad to hear your DH results went well.

Feronia - Strong heartbeat is always a good sign. Hang in there!


----------



## Feronia

Thanks guys! Fingers are crossed that everything is okay since I saw the heartrate. It really did seem like I was peeing blood, haha... I never once bled or spotted with DD though.

Wow, twins -- mega congrats, Savvy!


----------



## jmandrews

Feronia my best friend bled off and on for several weeks early in her pregnancy. She was terrified too because she had already had a miscarriage, but all was ok and she saw a HB and now her baby is 11 weeks old. :) thinking of you. FX baby is healthy and strong.


----------



## Mommy2missR

imphope said:


> Savvy, did you say you got to _hear _the heartbeats? I didn't know you could hear them before 10 weeks... that is awesome! I'm hoping to hear my little one at my 11.5 week appointment. That is three weeks away and I can't wait! Since I'm moving away, I'll be going to my new OB. I hope I like it there as much as my current one.

I heard my peanut's heartbeat at 6w4d and again at 7w3d. It's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Captain

Just caught up on the last ten pages I've missed over the last day or two, thank you everyone for the kind messages! I have one very excited husband right now and I'm already enjoying being called a milf!

Love the pictures of the scans girls, and twins, wow!!


----------



## maisie78

Got another scan booked at the epu next Tuesday. They wouldn't scan again before Saturday as that is 2 weeks since my last one. It's more for reassurance as I do still 'feel' pregnant but this spotting has me completely stressed! Looking forward to seeing squidge though :)


----------



## readynwilling

I have an ultrasound Monday 2:30 :) then i have the papers for the blood work. I also have the paperwork to do my 12w screening, but im not sure im going to do it. I didn't do it for my other two.

I also have the same MW that delivered my son :)


----------



## swanxxsong

My first scan is also Tuesday! I am nervous as anything but am hopeful for good news. 

:hugs: Feronia. I never had bleeding with my pregnancy but I know many who've had full bleeds, saw baby and all was okay. Hoping that it's also the case for you! :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

I had a vaginal scan done today and the baby is measuring on track at 6 weeks with a heartrate of 110 (does that seem low? The tech said it's fine for this stage). The bleeding and cramps I have are because of a subchorionic hematoma, so hopefully that gets reabsorbed. My midwife thinks it's good news and told me to buy a tincture of crampbark, so fingers crossed!


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> I had a vaginal scan done today and the baby is measuring on track at 6 weeks with a heartrate of 110 (does that seem low? The tech said it's fine for this stage). The bleeding and cramps I have are because of a subchorionic hematoma, so hopefully that gets reabsorbed. My midwife thinks it's good news and told me to buy a tincture of crampbark, so fingers crossed!

I had the vaginal scan done yesterday and the twins are measuring 7 weeks 1 day and their heartrates were 138/130...but I am a week ahead. Sending lots of positive vibes.


----------



## savvysaver

jmandrews said:


> That is truly amazing!!! I forget the odds of that but very rare! So excited for you! You will love having twins and your twins will be best friends. I wonder if they are identical! Would make them even more rare!
> I have an identical twin sister. We were conceived naturally and my m only had one ovary. We were triplets but our triplet didn't make it. Back then they didn't monitor mothers the way they do now. My mom didn't officially know she was carrying twins until she was 6 months along! She tried to tell the dr there was more than one in there. Lol
> Anyway enjoy it. My sister and I are best friends and inseparable. Believe me growing to there were many days we hated each other but now our relationship is better than ever. :)

Thank you for your note, it helps me keep positive and remain excited! While I am thrilled to be carrying two miracle twins...I am also a bit nervous of having two babies at once. The tech thought they were fraternal...I don't know anything about twins, yet! So I can't wait to find out more information. Such a special bond that babies form before they are even born! :)


----------



## crysshae

Feronia - That's a great rate for 6 weeks. I hope the hematoma is gone soon, and I'm glad your little one is doing well.

Savvy - Twins are a blast. I have a set of boy/girl twins. It looks like your little ones are in two completely different sacs on the sonogram pictures, so they are most likely fraternal, although about 25% of the time identicals can separate early enough to be in separate sacs too.


----------



## Krohrer90

Hello! I'm brand new to this group! My EDD is February 24th and my first doctor's apt is this coming Tuesday. I'm 5 weeks and 2 days. :)


----------



## jmandrews

I think my twin and I were not in the same sac and we are identical. I don't think that matters. It whether or not the egg splits or they came from two different eggs. :) regardless it is a special bond. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Krohrer90 said:


> Hello! I'm brand new to this group! My EDD is February 24th and my first doctor's apt is this coming Tuesday. I'm 5 weeks and 2 days. :)

Welcome! Congrats! We are due close to the same day. :) I'm due 25th as far as I know. Best of luck at your first appt.


----------



## savvysaver

imphope said:


> Savvy, did you say you got to _hear _the heartbeats? I didn't know you could hear them before 10 weeks... that is awesome! I'm hoping to hear my little one at my 11.5 week appointment. That is three weeks away and I can't wait! Since I'm moving away, I'll be going to my new OB. I hope I like it there as much as my current one.

Yes! The tech wasn't sure if she would be able to hear the heartbeat since she thought I was 8 weeks, but it was such an amazing sound! Baby A was 138 and Baby B was 130! I hope you like your new OB and with your move and all the excitement, hopefully time will fly and it will be time for you 11.5 week appointment!


----------



## savvysaver

crysshae said:


> Savvy - Twins are a blast. I have a set of boy/girl twins. It looks like your little ones are in two completely different sacs on the sonogram pictures, so they are most likely fraternal, although about 25% of the time identicals can separate early enough to be in separate sacs too.

Wow! That is awesome! I might have a few questions for you, if you don't mind. I was also going to check out the multiples forum for some advice. There is a lot for me to learn!


----------



## savvysaver

jmandrews said:


> I think my twin and I were not in the same sac and we are identical. I don't think that matters. It whether or not the egg splits or they came from two different eggs. :) regardless it is a special bond. :)

I read something about when the egg splits determines the sacs, sometimes they split 1-5dpo, 5-10dpo, etc. I was getting confused though! :)


----------



## MellyH

Krohrer, we are due date buddies. :lol:

Guess what everyone?! I'm back to pooping nearly normally for the moment. \\:D/ :lol: Glamourous, I know.


----------



## Feronia

If they are identical twins, you want them to be in separate amniotic sacs! (Which is the most common anyway.) Very rarely, identical twins will be mono/mono, which means they share both an amniotic sac and a placenta, and in that case, the potential for problems to occur (like entanglement) is much higher.
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ZombieKitten

I have a terrible headache right now. I'm worried because it's so hot in my apartment and due to electrical problems we can't have an AC, so I have to keep fans in my windows and all day there's been cigarette smell blowing in from outside (just about all my neighbors smoke) and I really think that's what's causing my headache. I'll deal with the headache, but I'm just worried that the smell isn't healthy for me, my kids, and of course little sticky bean... I'm not sure what to do, we don't have too many windows. Am I just overreacting (I tend to be very paranoid :haha:) or should I be worried about our health? I don't think it's the actual smoke, I think it's just the smell, but my last midwife was crazy about the dangers secondhand smoke and said that even if you SMELL it, it can be damaging... sorry if I sound like a loony right now I'm just worried :wacko:


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> If they are identical twins, you want them to be in separate amniotic sacs! (Which is the most common anyway.) Very rarely, identical twins will be mono/mono, which means they share both an amniotic sac and a placenta, and in that case, the potential for problems to occur (like entanglement) is much higher.

Thanks! I have so much to learn...I better start reading! :)


----------



## MellyH

ZombieKitten, it doesn't sound like there is much you can do about it, except maybe put a sign in your window asking neighbours to not smoke nearby because your children are inside?


----------



## ZombieKitten

MellyH said:


> ZombieKitten, it doesn't sound like there is much you can do about it, except maybe put a sign in your window asking neighbours to not smoke nearby because your children are inside?

I'm on the second floor, they wouldn't be able to see it... but now I'm wondering if they sell any kind of filter or something I can stick in my fan? Time to do some research! :haha:


----------



## confuzion

A lot going on! So hard to keep up :haha:.

ttc - I must have missed the news about your husband testing negative for kell, congrats!

feronia - I think the heartbeat starts out a little low and gets a little higher weeks 7-9. Sounds like your bean is doing fine :thumbup: congrats.

melly - yay for normal poops! TMI but I seem to be going several times a day but it's dry and I have to strain it's terrible! The intestinal pain is horrible too. I used to be so regular :nope:.


----------



## ttc126

Confusion, I'm in the same boat as you. However part of my back up is caused by zofran so i don't know which is worse...feeling like death from nausea or constipation. 

Actually, the nausea is worse. Lol!!!! Choices!!!!


----------



## MellyH

I sympathise with both of you! It's my least favourite symptom so far. :lol:


----------



## EMYJC

I am with you all on the constipation front! I have also put on 6 lbs!! How on earth?! I hope the majority of that is water and being bunged up as I am eating just as I was before. I feel huge!


----------



## lynnikins

i put on 4 lbs that id just lost, water weight so not happy about it cause id lost the water weight then 4lbs of actual weight and now its all back


----------



## EMYJC

I know just how you're feeling x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Cinnamon toast crunch seems to be the only thing I can stomach without feeling sick


----------



## Megamegan

I am with you ladies! I feel enormous!! I have gained at least 4 pounds. This is a picture of me from last night's performance. My belly is quite obviously sticking out. Usually I might have a little padding but not blatant round belly. Haha. Also, I had to buy this dress yesterday for its stretchy material because none of my other dresses fit. Ugh! I just feel fat and bloated and horrible. I can't wait til 2nd trimester.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4848 copy.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Megamegan

DCM I just HAD to comment- how funny is this- cinnamon toast crunch is the first food since I've been pregnant that I absolutely can't stand! I get super grossed out by the soggy cinnamon cereal. hahaha. And I love cinnamon (it's probably my favorite flavor besides garlic).


----------



## RaspberryK

I can eat soup and crackers. That's about it, I've not put anything on at all but my belly is definitely sticking out. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

You look lovely in that dress! I've got to get in a bikini next week for my holiday. Not good! I keep wanting to eat quorn sausages and salad. Nausea wakes me up every morning, wanes off by about 11 and then comes back again about 7 pm for hour or two.


----------



## maisie78

Megan I think that dress looks lovely :)

I have gone off red meat. I did the same with dd. I'm still ok with chicken and salmon but anything else makes me want to heave :( I am definitely craving strawberry milkshake. Even writing here makes me want to go and have one (I bought some yesterday so have it in em fridge :) ). Nausea is still with me. I wake up sick but starving too which is weird, it goes by mid afternoon then I feel really ill in the evenings. I haven't had a proper evening meal for 3 days now because 4 bites and I am done. Probably why I am waking up starving :dohh: 
Weight wise I have lost 7lbs so far but trust me I have it to lose ;)

Hope everyone is good today xx


----------



## lynnikins

I can't eat things with tomato in them atm had a taste of the spag bolly i was heating for the kids the other day and instant nausea i know if i ate it then it wouldnt get to my stomach before id be throwing it up. looks like Chilli, sausage cassarole, spag bolly etc.. are off the menu for me for the time being. gonna need to stock up on meat pies for my red meat intake


----------



## crysshae

savvysaver said:


> I don't mind at all. :flower:
> 
> Feronia is right. You want them in separate sacs. You are right about when they split determines what they share. I was not clear when I wrote yesterday. It's 25% share nothing. Most will have separate sacs but share a placenta.


----------



## xxshellsxx

maisie78 said:


> Megan I think that dress looks lovely :)
> 
> I have gone off red meat. I did the same with dd. I'm still ok with chicken and salmon but anything else makes me want to heave :( *I am definitely craving strawberry milkshake*. Even writing here makes me want to go and have one (I bought some yesterday so have it in em fridge :) ). Nausea is still with me. I wake up sick but starving too which is weird, it goes by mid afternoon then I feel really ill in the evenings. I haven't had a proper evening meal for 3 days now because 4 bites and I am done. Probably why I am waking up starving :dohh:
> Weight wise I have lost 7lbs so far but trust me I have it to lose ;)
> 
> Hope everyone is good today xx

I'm craving strawberry milkshake too lol Just bought 3 in Asda one has gone already lol

I am at slimming world and i have been good ish not as good as i should be - and i've gained 7lbs so far :dohh: I can't keep gaining like this or the 6 stone i had lost previously is going to be back!


----------



## savvysaver

crysshae said:


> I don't mind at all. :flower:
> 
> Feronia is right. You want them in separate sacs. You are right about when they split determines what they share. I was not clear when I wrote yesterday. It's 25% share nothing. Most will have separate sacs but share a placenta.

crysshae, Thank you so much! :flower:

Hopefully I will have a second ultrasound soon. I called to find a new OB and I have an appointment next Wednesday, a nurse is calling me Tuesday so hopefully I can get her to schedule me another ultrasound soon.

Girls in the US...if you pay for an early ultrasound w/o insurance how much does it cost? My MIL runs the office for a family doctor practice, figured I might be able to pay for a few extra ultrasounds if the OB won't order one soon. Of course MIL doesn't know we are pregnant yet, but we are telling her in two weeks when I should be around 10 weeks.


----------



## crysshae

You're welcome.

I'm not sure how much private scans cost, but your OB should do more scans because you have twins and then send you to a specialist or at least for more detailed sonos later in your pregnancy to make sure everything is good and on track.


----------



## lynnikins

twins do get more scan normally than singletons


----------



## jmandrews

So I think I convinced DH to book a private scan for 16 weeks to find out the gender. :) which will be around sept 10. I asked for it for my bday/anniversary gift. If we book the gender scan then we will have $50 to apply to another package they offer. So we will do a 4D scan around 30 weeks as well. :) I'm so excited!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks crysshae and lynnikins! I am glad that I have an appointment next week, if I don't feel comfortable with the OB I will still have plenty of time to switch to another group in the same hospital.


----------



## michaelap

Hey, I'm michaela. This is my first pregnancy, due 2/21/15 :) I plan to not find out the gender, though my husband wants to know so he can plan. I started a first babies due in feb thread, should that strike anyone's fancy :)


----------



## Megamegan

Aww thanks ladies for the dress compliment. I feel SO much better today! I feel like only eating healthy food so I don't get bloated again. So far so good. But I did just weigh myself and I'm up 5 lbs total so far. I hope the weight gain doesn't get out of control. I don't want to have a ton to lose.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on the twins. I always loved the idea of having twins, but I don't think I would want them now. I have a ds who's going to be 18 months when baby is born, so wouldn't want 3 under the age of 2. But im so happy that you got what you wanted.

Thanfully I haven't had any morning sickness. A few waves of nausea but only lasts a minute. Also already showing a ton for some reason. We've only told our families so when we're around other people I try to wear baggy clothes but you can still see. I'm sure it's just bloating but its right where baby is, and only there.


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!

ugh I cant believe I forgot to ask my midwife and the ultrasound tech at radiology to switch over to 3d for a minute when they were doing my ultrasounds :dohh: :growlmad:


----------



## luminescent

seems like I only post here about once a week. I've been trying to pop in and keep up with everyone though. can't believe the month is almost over, our group is almost complete!

best wishes to those that are worried about bleeding, that's so scary. I hope things turn out alright.
my ob told me I have a bit of blood in my uterus that we could see on the scan, and to not be alarmed if I bleed it out at some point. I think it's gonna scare me if/when it happens though!

I missed the whole gender ideas conversation.. but I had a dream that we had a girl, and OH has told me in the past that he really wants a girl. so I'm secretly hoping, but keeping my mind open!

I had my first nurse appointment where they went over nutrition and genetic testing, etc., and got pregnancy info packets. we have another scan and appt with my ob scheduled for july 8th, I'll be 10 weeks. this is the first appointment I'm taking OH to and I'm really nervous. he's still not completely on board..all he can talk about is money issues. I haven't implied that he needs to be excited, I'm trying to let him adjust and handle it delicately, because I know that our financial situation and bringing a kid into it isn't the best, but we'll find some way to make it work.
he's just been irrational and has put his car up for sale for extra cash (he loves that car, I think he'll go crazy without it, and I'm trying to convince him not to), and has been talking about selling other stuff, how we won't be able to afford anything, etc. it's stressing me out and making me doubt myself.
I'm just hoping that when he actually sees the ultrasound, it will put him a little more on the same page as me. 

sorry for the rant, I know things will get better. I also can't wait to get past 9 weeks, seems a little superstitious but that's when I miscarried so it makes me nervous.

also, savvy- twins is so exciting! I don't think I could pull that off haha, I'm glad you're looking forward to it :)


----------



## luminescent

bridgetboo62 said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> ugh I cant believe I forgot to ask my midwife and the ultrasound tech at radiology to switch over to 3d for a minute when they were doing my ultrasounds :dohh: :growlmad:

can they do 3d this early? I can't imagine how that would look haha! just a little blob with arms and legs. might be funny though


----------



## bridgetboo62

well all of the machines at radiology are capable of 3d
they dont voluntarily do 3d at any stage with the insurance that i have
but you can ask them to switch over for a minute
and if you get a nice tech they will do it
you can google 3d ultrasound 8 weeks
they actually look pretty cool


----------



## Feronia

luminescent, it really sounds like you have subchorionic hematoma like I do. I had a huge amount of bleeding and cramping a few days ago and was diagnosed that way. Same thing, a clot of blood visible in the scan. Thankfully more often than not it reabsorbs by 20 weeks and then you're in the clear. Fingers crossed...


----------



## MellyH

I have been craving pineapple juice. Totally random.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Is there a safe way to relieve the pain from gas. My stomach hurts so bad until I relieve myself through passing which really stinks (tmi, sorry) and even still my stomach still feels knotted up.


----------



## luminescent

Feronia said:


> luminescent, it really sounds like you have subchorionic hematoma like I do. I had a huge amount of bleeding and cramping a few days ago and was diagnosed that way. Same thing, a clot of blood visible in the scan. Thankfully more often than not it reabsorbs by 20 weeks and then you're in the clear. Fingers crossed...

I figured that's what it was. She told me to take it easy and I probably won't bleed too bad if at all, but I'm starting a new job where I'll be on my feet all day so I may wear a panty liner for a while just in case. Hope yours isn't too bad, I'm glad that's all it is.


dcm- probiotics always help me with gas, you can buy capsules of those. There's stuff like beano too that I haven't tried but have heard of.


----------



## nicole6212

Ok ladies who are working on baby #2 (or more), do you feel like you're already showing? With DS I was able to fit in my normal clothes until 5-6 months. Pants that were loose on me 3 weeks ago are starting to feel a bit tight. I can now see my belly past my boobs, which never happens. I figured it was just bloating, but its been constant for a week now, no matter what. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, this seems insane. I never had any bloating with DS, just sore boobs and MS, and didn't show till way further along than this. I don't think I could possibly gain enough weight to make this much of a difference in the approximately 2 weeks that I've known. Anyone else going through this?


----------



## ZombieKitten

nicole6212 said:


> Ok ladies who are working on baby #2 (or more), do you feel like you're already showing? With DS I was able to fit in my normal clothes until 5-6 months. Pants that were loose on me 3 weeks ago are starting to feel a bit tight. I can now see my belly past my boobs, which never happens. I figured it was just bloating, but its been constant for a week now, no matter what. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, this seems insane. I never had any bloating with DS, just sore boobs and MS, and didn't show till way further along than this. I don't think I could possibly gain enough weight to make this much of a difference in the approximately 2 weeks that I've known. Anyone else going through this?

I'm working on baby #3 and I definitely feel like I'm "expanding" a bit sooner. I'm not quite "showing" but I definitely feel a bit bigger, have gained some weight, and I definitely won't be getting into a bikini anytime soon! 

my bloat/bump

Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/IMG_4304_zps04099d7a.jpg


----------



## jmandrews

dcm_mw12 said:


> Is there a safe way to relieve the pain from gas. My stomach hurts so bad until I relieve myself through passing which really stinks (tmi, sorry) and even still my stomach still feels knotted up.

Get GAS X! I swear by it. My dr referes it to me when I was pregnant with DD. You can get it any where. Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i havent gained any weight according to the scale but my boobs seems bigger and fuller and my lower tummy looks like it is constantly bloated when its normally really flat but it doesnt feel like bloat


----------



## jmandrews

nicole6212 said:


> Ok ladies who are working on baby #2 (or more), do you feel like you're already showing? With DS I was able to fit in my normal clothes until 5-6 months. Pants that were loose on me 3 weeks ago are starting to feel a bit tight. I can now see my belly past my boobs, which never happens. I figured it was just bloating, but its been constant for a week now, no matter what. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, this seems insane. I never had any bloating with DS, just sore boobs and MS, and didn't show till way further along than this. I don't think I could possibly gain enough weight to make this much of a difference in the approximately 2 weeks that I've known. Anyone else going through this?

I dunno usually it is bloat. Could there be two? ;)


----------



## jmandrews

I am feeling super quizzy and gassy tonight... Blah!


----------



## nicole6212

I'm thinking its just bloating, since I am gassy (tmi, sorry) and have some annoying heart burn as well. It's just strange having new symptoms that I didn't have with DS. My boobs are fuller, and still sore, its just the stomach that's freaking me out lol. I'm having lunch with my mom on Wednesday, and I'm going to tell her, but if this keeps up, as soon as she sees me she's going to think I'm 6 months pregnant.


----------



## ttc126

Oh man, I'm showing faster this time too!!! I think it's a combo of 2nd baby and bloat! 

New symptom for me...tailbone pain! Had this from 25 wks with ds but man did not think it'd hit this early this time!!!! Ouch!


----------



## dcm_mw12

jmandrews said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a safe way to relieve the pain from gas. My stomach hurts so bad until I relieve myself through passing which really stinks (tmi, sorry) and even still my stomach still feels knotted up.
> 
> Get GAS X! I swear by it. My dr referes it to me when I was pregnant with DD. You can get it any where. Hope u feel better soon!Click to expand...

 Thanks hunny, I'll definitely ask my doctor about this. My first prenatal appt is in 2 weeks :/ I wish it was sooner


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I have not done a good job at keeping up but I need a favor from you all. Please send all the good juju, thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in my way. I started having brown spotting the other day so went in for an early ultrasound yesterday at what I thought was 5+5 and they could find nothing in my uterus. They did another beta 1921 which was doubling fine compared to my beta the week before. So I had to go to the hospital for a better ultrasound to check for an ectopic and they couldn't find anything anywhere!!!! Everyone is really quite perplexed and I'm so stressed about it all. I go back for another beta on Monday and ultrasound Thursday. I really hope my little bean was just hiding yesterday. After waiting 3yrs, failing ivf, and somehow getting pregnant on our own we need some good news!!!!!


----------



## maisie78

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I have not done a good job at keeping up but I need a favor from you all. Please send all the good juju, thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in my way. I started having brown spotting the other day so went in for an early ultrasound yesterday at what I thought was 5+5 and they could find nothing in my uterus. They did another beta 1921 which was doubling fine compared to my beta the week before. So I had to go to the hospital for a better ultrasound to check for an ectopic and they couldn't find anything anywhere!!!! Everyone is really quite perplexed and I'm so stressed about it all. I go back for another beta on Monday and ultrasound Thursday. I really hope my little bean was just hiding yesterday. After waiting 3yrs, failing ivf, and somehow getting pregnant on our own we need some good news!!!!!

Sending lots of positive vibes your way hun xx Hope baby is just hiding as you say xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I have not done a good job at keeping up but I need a favor from you all. Please send all the good juju, thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in my way. I started having brown spotting the other day so went in for an early ultrasound yesterday at what I thought was 5+5 and they could find nothing in my uterus. They did another beta 1921 which was doubling fine compared to my beta the week before. So I had to go to the hospital for a better ultrasound to check for an ectopic and they couldn't find anything anywhere!!!! Everyone is really quite perplexed and I'm so stressed about it all. I go back for another beta on Monday and ultrasound Thursday. I really hope my little bean was just hiding yesterday. After waiting 3yrs, failing ivf, and somehow getting pregnant on our own we need some good news!!!!!

Absolutely, I'll certainly keep you in my thoughts xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

I am showing like whoa with this one. I'm 9w tomorrow but feel like I look 12w+ and have for a couple weeks. Most of it is bloat but not all of it. I have been googling like mad and it's quite common with second and subsequent pregnancies b/c everything has already been stretched out. Your uterus gets bigger quicker, pushing everything up and out sooner. I've been rocking maternity clothes for 3w-ish now? I am a firm believer in comfort. IDC what anyone else says; I'm preggers and if maternity clothes at x-weeks keeps my baby comfy and me w/o MS I am all about it.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I have not done a good job at keeping up but I need a favor from you all. Please send all the good juju, thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in my way. I started having brown spotting the other day so went in for an early ultrasound yesterday at what I thought was 5+5 and they could find nothing in my uterus. They did another beta 1921 which was doubling fine compared to my beta the week before. So I had to go to the hospital for a better ultrasound to check for an ectopic and they couldn't find anything anywhere!!!! Everyone is really quite perplexed and I'm so stressed about it all. I go back for another beta on Monday and ultrasound Thursday. I really hope my little bean was just hiding yesterday. After waiting 3yrs, failing ivf, and somehow getting pregnant on our own we need some good news!!!!!


Good luck-sending good vibes your way.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think I am just entering week 6, and I feel like I can see a belly. I had lost a l decent amount of weight in the past 12 months (down to 120 lb) and felt like my belly had started to poke out before I even realized that there was a baby in there! 

I had an early ob-gyn appt on Thursday. It was too early to do a scan or anything, so she did a urine test (+) and took blood for hcg. Will have a second test today to check that the hcg is doubling. Although I felt rough as anything yesterday evening, I still want to see the little guy/girl on a scan to really know that they are there!! 

We are new to the US (well, hubby is American, so only I am new new), so I am looking around at a couple of different ob-gyns. Did you all already have obstetricians before you were pregnant? I very much liked the dr from Thursday, but guess I just want to be sure. Perhaps this is the first parenting decision I have to make?! Seems like a big one, as a good dr can make a huge difference should anything go wrong. I was living in the uk before this, and must admit that it is a much nicer feeling not being on the nhs/having a lot more choice about who we choose to care for us! :)

Hope everyone is doing well, and all those bumps are growing slowly but surely in the right direction" :)


----------



## Captain

I was laying awake last night just thinking of a McDonald's double cheeseburger... Mmm....if it wasn't raining I do think I would have gone to get one! 

Hope everyone is doing well, sending my love to the ladies who are going through worrying times. 

I had the results from my second blood test yesterday and the hcg levels are raising perfectly, next on the calendar for us is the ultrasound in three weeks, four days after we're home from Vegas!!

Funnily enough, I think my due date is actually beginning of March, but I'm going to stick around here if y'all don't mind!


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> We are new to the US (well, hubby is American, so only I am new new), so I am looking around at a couple of different ob-gyns. Did you all already have obstetricians before you were pregnant? I very much liked the dr from Thursday, but guess I just want to be sure. Perhaps this is the first parenting decision I have to make?! Seems like a big one, as a good dr can make a huge difference should anything go wrong. I was living in the uk before this, and must admit that it is a much nicer feeling not being on the nhs/having a lot more choice about who we choose to care for us! :)

Hi! Congrats! As far as OB's I had one for years but when I had my m/c in December the office staff and nurses did not handle the situation well so I switched to a new OB/hospital. He was a jerk and wouldn't listen to any of my questions/concerns. I finally went to see an RE and got a bfp the following day, they were great with me but unfortunately do not deliver babies so I am searching for another new OB. I have an appointment next week, I will see if I like the doctor and if she will be able to handle twins, if not I still have time to move on. The OB I want is on maternity leave until September. Make sure you feel comfortable with the OB you choose. My hospital has birth teams, while you work with a specific OB they might not deliver the baby because they are not on call, sick, etc. So you meet the entire team. Good luck, hope you find a good OB!


----------



## savvysaver

Captain said:


> I was laying awake last night just thinking of a McDonald's double cheeseburger... Mmm....if it wasn't raining I do think I would have gone to get one!

I have had a craving for a McDonald's double cheeseburger and french fries for about a week now. Unfortunately due to my GI issues I can't have wheat, onions, dairy (etc) so the cheeseburger is not an option! :cry: Of course I am craving everything I can't eat!


----------



## ttc126

Mommy2missR said:


> I am showing like whoa with this one. I'm 9w tomorrow but feel like I look 12w+ and have for a couple weeks. Most of it is bloat but not all of it. I have been googling like mad and it's quite common with second and subsequent pregnancies b/c everything has already been stretched out. Your uterus gets bigger quicker, pushing everything up and out sooner. I've been rocking maternity clothes for 3w-ish now? I am a firm believer in comfort. IDC what anyone else says; I'm preggers and if maternity clothes at x-weeks keeps my baby comfy and me w/o MS I am all about it.

Hey there due date buddy :)!

I thought it was all in my head that my ms is worse when wearing things tight on my tummy! Glad I'm not alone in that :)


----------



## Megamegan

I'm with you guys, I'm absolutely bigger, and this is my first baby. I've gained 5 lbs, and still my belly is sore to the touch kinda. Especially after I eat. It must be sore because it is bloated and not used to being stretched out like that. 

I had a dream the other night that I gave birth to my baby, forgot about her for 2 days, then my milk came in and I had to put it somewhere so I squeezed it into red Solo cups like I was milking a cow!! LOL. So weird.


----------



## jmandrews

dcm_mw12 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a safe way to relieve the pain from gas. My stomach hurts so bad until I relieve myself through passing which really stinks (tmi, sorry) and even still my stomach still feels knotted up.
> 
> Get GAS X! I swear by it. My dr referes it to me when I was pregnant with DD. You can get it any where. Hope u feel better soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny, I'll definitely ask my doctor about this. My first prenatal appt is in 2 weeks :/ I wish it was soonerClick to expand...

Your welcome! It is 100% safe to take. It's basically the only thing that worked for me. You can get it anywhere. It's like magic. Haha


----------



## MiniBump

Hi ladies, can I join in? I'm 35, married for almost 4 years, have a 21 month old daughter and am tentatively expecting #2 around 20 Feb following a MMC in April at 11 weeks (measured 6).

I have been a little nauseous the last couple of days but think this is due to my jeans already being tight, eeek! Other than that, I have a bit of nipple tenderness when breastfeeding my DD but that's about it so far. Just keeping my fingers crossed this one sticks!

Hope everyone is feeling well x


----------



## EMYJC

All the best to you Hatethewait.

I was just in the supermarket getting stuff for a BBQ when I got bad period cramps, pain in groin and went really dizzy. Felt like I was just going to pour blood. Bit worried at the mo. Currently got feet up but still cramping :(


----------



## Megamegan

I'm eating more sushi than ever now that I'm pregnant. Kind of ironic lol. It's just the only thing that feels light enough yet filling. I'm only eating cooked or vegetarian, so no risk of parasites. 

Bought my first maternity tops today! Old Navy. They make me feel pregnant instead of fat! Yay.


----------



## Megamegan

Emy hope it's just pregnancy and nothing bad. Hard to tell when something is a good sign or a bad sign, right? Who knew pregnancy was so confusing!


----------



## EMYJC

Tell me about it mega Megan. Think I'm actually just over 7 weeks. Losing loads of watery fluid too (sorry if tmi) I know these things can happen and be fine but you can't help but panic when you also know they're initial signs of miscarriage. I felt that bad I truly thought I was gonna lose the baby right there in the supermarket. :/


----------



## bridgetboo62

i dont really feel any different
if anything the nausea has gotten a bit better which doesnt worry me in the slightest just relieved 
it only comes when im hungry and it goes away completely as long as i eat something
sometimes i will have this horrible feeling like im about to have the worst diarrhea ever
but its not diarrhea and it will go away after and minute but makes me curl my toes
the cramping went away but i cant really say when a couple of weeks ago i think
still extremely tired throughout the day
i have been sleeping better at night though too *knock on wood*
boobs still sore/swollen and feel/look to be bigger
tummy looks bigger and it kind of looks like bloat but doesnt feel like bloat
all in all i feel pretty darn good


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Finding it hard to keep up on here, I know people keep saying it!

I've also been craving fast food, but we aslo don't eat wheat or dairy, I have caved and just bought fries twice now, they really hit the spot, I kind of feel like I could eat a never ending upply of fries right now! :munch:

I've been experiencing nausea, no sickness just a constant sick feeling, sometimes goes away when I eat something, but is definitely there when i'm thinking about food, like writing a shopping list and trying to think of dinners for the week :haha: so eating is becoming a little difficult, I've been forcing myself though or my little one wouldn't get fed lol

My boobs aren't really sore any more which is great as still feeding my DS

And i'm also constipated and have trapped wind, I was last time too so kind of expected it this time round, it feels horrible, and i'm trying to think of lighter foods to eat, instead of stodgy things, so salad it is for us this week :haha:

I'm glad (but not really glad that you have to experience these things) to read that i'm pretty much the same as most of you, so not feeling as alone with these unpleasant symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## bridgetboo62

just ordered my sonoline b doppler!
should be here sometime late next week


----------



## RaspberryK

Megamegan said:


> I'm eating more sushi than ever now that I'm pregnant. Kind of ironic lol. It's just the only thing that feels light enough yet filling. I'm only eating cooked or vegetarian, so no risk of parasites.
> 
> Bought my first maternity tops today! Old Navy. They make me feel pregnant instead of fat! Yay.

Do a little research of your own but i've found sushi to be safe, fsa and nhs both say it's fine. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i mean japanese women basically live on sushi and they still have babies just fine
i think the whole raw fish sushi thing is kind of silly personally


----------



## xsugarplumx

I'm thinking of getting a doppler.. where's the best place to buy one? I'm in America, btw if that's a question. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

EBay? Amazon? Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i want to buy things!
i really want to go out and buy a bellaband today
even though i dont really need it yet :blush:
my jeans fit just fine still


----------



## bridgetboo62

i found ebay to be the cheapest at $49.99 for the sonoline b
which is what most people here on BnB recommend
(i know this from stalking the first tri boards haha)


----------



## xsugarplumx

Oh thank you! I just put my order in for it! xo


----------



## bridgetboo62

how exciting!
i hope we all hear the little heartbeats
without too much effort/stress


----------



## xsugarplumx

I have thought about going into town to get another First Response Pregnancy test, because I'm still worried it was a false positive. :/


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> We are new to the US (well, hubby is American, so only I am new new), so I am looking around at a couple of different ob-gyns. Did you all already have obstetricians before you were pregnant? I very much liked the dr from Thursday, but guess I just want to be sure. Perhaps this is the first parenting decision I have to make?! Seems like a big one, as a good dr can make a huge difference should anything go wrong. I was living in the uk before this, and must admit that it is a much nicer feeling not being on the nhs/having a lot more choice about who we choose to care for us! :)
> 
> Hi! Congrats! As far as OB's I had one for years but when I had my m/c in December the office staff and nurses did not handle the situation well so I switched to a new OB/hospital. He was a jerk and wouldn't listen to any of my questions/concerns. I finally went to see an RE and got a bfp the following day, they were great with me but unfortunately do not deliver babies so I am searching for another new OB. I have an appointment next week, I will see if I like the doctor and if she will be able to handle twins, if not I still have time to move on. The OB I want is on maternity leave until September. Make sure you feel comfortable with the OB you choose. My hospital has birth teams, while you work with a specific OB they might not deliver the baby because they are not on call, sick, etc. So you meet the entire team. Good luck, hope you find a good OB!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice- I think I will be happy to have looked around so that I feel confident in my choice. We got one recommendation from a colleague of my husband, but the lady I really liked I found via zocdoc (if you are in the usa) have a look and see what you think! I have seen two doctors off there, and the reviews seemed pretty accurate. 

Congratulations on twins! I nannied two girls from two weeks-their first birthday. It is really very special to see two people grow up together like that. I have some great videos of them talking and playing with each other from way before single kids do! :hugs:


----------



## bridgetboo62

i feel like im nesting already
i really want to buy things for baby already


----------



## xsugarplumx

I bought way too many things way too early. I think I may have created bad Karma by doing that.. :/ I have a bad feeling


----------



## ttc126

Bridget with my first i bought some bibs during the tww because i was so convinced i was pregnant! I bought a dresser at 5 weeks along! I did wait to buy clothes and things like that till we found out he was a boy :) But i did get some stuff super early. 

For this baby, we've gotten a pacifier and some different bibs at around 4 weeks then i got some diapers and covers that are newborn size (we do cloth) last week! 

I know I'd be heartbroken if anything happened but it makes it more real to me to slowly get a few things even if it's early :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i want to buy like an infant carseat and a crib and a changing table haha and a diaper bag
i just want to set up a nursery


----------



## Captain

Bridget I'd never heard of a Bella band before so thank you so much for posting about it! I could really do with one today as I'm sooo bloated I've been waking around in a hoody to hide my unbuttoned jeans!!


----------



## Megamegan

DH told me not to get a Doppler because he thinks it will add stress to the pregnancy, like if I can't find the heartbeat one day, or if I end up obsessively doing it every day. He's probably right, for me. 

I read that sushi is safe if you make sure it was frozen before it was served. But, I don't *need* the raw fish, I more just like the flavors and the rice, so veggie works for me.


----------



## Megamegan

I definitely need a belly band. NONE of my jeans/pants fit buttoned up, and most don't fit in the butt and legs anymore. I have some yoga pants that fit and some shorts that are stretchy. 

I don't want to buy things for the baby quite yet, but towards the end I will... and we are going to move before setting up the nursery, so it will just be a bassinet in our bedroom pretty much... so furniture has to wait until after we get our house. Just because we don't think it makes sense to move the furniture especially since we won't use a crib for a few months. A dresser would be nice but I don't know. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Megamegan

Ummm new symptom.... stabbing pains in my vagina. Ouch. Not pleasant. My vagina feels sore like I'm about to get my period. So if anyone else is feeling this, know that you're not alone! haha.


----------



## bridgetboo62

Captain you are welcome!

i think we are going to go to target later maybe just to look around
and if they have them i may get some (target has an off brand called the beband i think i read one person online said its a thinner material but i dont really know all the difference between it and the name brand bella band) i also heard that motherhood maternity might carry the actual bella band and they may also carry their own version of off brand as well. and macy's and nordstrom may carry the bella band

yeah we are going to be staying with my sister during my third trimester and for a couple of months after baby is born because my sister currently has an 23 month old and her second is due at the end of july. and she wont be going back to work after she has her second so she will always be there and i wont have to be alone with baby during the day while OH is at work. then hopefully we can get into a place of our own by then but if we arent quite financially ready then we may just move back in to my moms for a bit (she has an extra bedroom that she currently uses as an office/exercise room but we could convert it into a nursery) i really want a nursery haha idk why
since we are planning on co sleeping for like ever. as a kid me and my siblings always slept in bed with our parents until like middle school. but going down for naps will be in the crib i suppose (when we arent also going down for a nap as well haha) and a dresser for their clothes and changing table is definitely necessary and will be super useful and a rocking chair for nursing


----------



## Feronia

hehe, if you plan on co-sleeping, maybe hold off on the crib. We got one from a friend but ended up bedsharing since birth and we never used the crib ONCE! It just took up space until we took it down and gave it away. She took naps either on me, in a bassinet, or on a mattress on the floor, and now she naps in our bed.


----------



## Megamegan

I have a close friend who lost a baby while co-sleeping so of course now I'm totally traumatized by the idea, but I know sometimes it's really tough to avoid it even if you really want to. For me, I think we'll do our best not to co-sleep, but not at the expense of mom and baby's health... like if I'm too tired to be a good mom because baby won't sleep then I might nap with the baby. That's how it worked with my sister. But I think even tho I have a personal story, I will need to do more research on it before making my final decision.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im sorry that does sound very traumatizing
but it does happen from time to time if you are not careful
your maternal instincts pretty much prevent you from rolling over your own baby
but your OH is another deal
there are these tiny bassinet type things called co sleepers you actually put on the bed and it has super low sides. it should prevent you from rolling over on baby i think we are going to get one of those for the very early months

what do you mean too tired to be a good mom?
co sleeping doesnt make anyone a bad mom
its actually more natural and better for the childs development and stress/anxiety levels


----------



## Mattsgirl

Bridgetboo I bought the beband from Target when I was pregnant with DS and it worked great. 

Whenever we co slept with ds we always put him on a pillow in between us, that way he was up higher and we couldn't roll on him but between us so he wouldn't roll off the bed.


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh so i know im suppose to get up and exercise everyday but im sooo exaughsted i just cant find the energy or motivation to move any more than i absolutely have to
i make OH do like everything :blush:
i feel bad, i feel quilty that im hurting baby cause im just soooo tired
but its baby/this pregnancy that i making me so exausted to the point where i cant find the motivation or energy to do anything
also i cant remember to take my prenatal vitamins to save my life
i can never remember to take any pills everday period
thats why i was always on the nuvaring instead of the pill
because i just absolutely can not remember to take pills
i feel really bad and guilty and about that and worried that baby will have defects because of it but i dont know what to do
and i cant seem to eat all different types of food everyday either like they suggest
like fruit and vegetables and fish and protein
i just cant remember all of this stuff
its driving me crazy i dont want to feel riddled with worry and guilt about it either
because its adding stress and anxiety to even think about it
which is definitely not good for baby or me

:cry::wacko::shrug::dohh::sleep::growlmad::nope: :sad2: :brat: :hissy:](*,) :oops: :shock:


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan said:


> I have a close friend who lost a baby while co-sleeping so of course now I'm totally traumatized by the idea, but I know sometimes it's really tough to avoid it even if you really want to. For me, I think we'll do our best not to co-sleep, but not at the expense of mom and baby's health... like if I'm too tired to be a good mom because baby won't sleep then I might nap with the baby. That's how it worked with my sister. But I think even tho I have a personal story, I will need to do more research on it before making my final decision.

SIDS can happen regardless of sleeping location for unrelated reasons, it's just that people don't usually blame the crib if it happens there. As long as the parents are practising safe co-sleeping (e.g. no blankets or pillows near babies head in case of suffocation; no area where baby can roll between the bed and the wall; and no alcohol, smoking, or sleep aids), then it's actually safer for most babies. It's because the parents' breathing helps to regulate the newborn's breathing, and by and large, the parents are well aware of the baby's location. I sure was, even though beforehand I didn't plan to co-sleep and didn't believe I would be aware of her.


----------



## chimama

What about setting a recurring alarm on your phone as a reminder to take the prenatals? That should help.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah that might help
but i tried that for the pill and i always ended up silencing the alarm and getting distracted and not taking them
idk ugh
i could put them in my bag so that they are always with me and i look at them whenever i reach into my bag for my ipad or something
that might help
i think i will try that


----------



## Megamegan

bridgetboo62 said:


> im sorry that does sound very traumatizing
> but it does happen from time to time if you are not careful
> your maternal instincts pretty much prevent you from rolling over your own baby
> but your OH is another deal
> there are these tiny bassinet type things called co sleepers you actually put on the bed and it has super low sides. it should prevent you from rolling over on baby i think we are going to get one of those for the very early months
> 
> what do you mean too tired to be a good mom?
> co sleeping doesnt make anyone a bad mom
> its actually more natural and better for the childs development and stress/anxiety levels

Sorry I may have worded that a little funny, what I meant was, sometimes if the baby isn't sleeping well (crying) and it keeps the mom awake, and she doesn't get any sleep either, then it might make the mom over-tired and therefore more prone to accidents and forgetfulness (like I tend to be anyway... I know maternal instincts kick in but it's not fail-proof) and therefore even if one is trying not to co-sleep, it might turn into a necessity at some point just so that mom can get some sleep too. Does that make sense? In no way was I implying that co-sleeping made someone a bad mom. I totally think it's very natural, and like I said I need to do more research, but I think everyone can make their own choice and do what is best for them.


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget- yeah for pills I always keep them on my kitchen counter for when I do my morning breakfast routine, and then I keep like 3 or 4 with me in my purse when I leave just in case I forget to take them or I'm in a hurry. Because at some point I'll remember. I am like you, I forget things a lot, so I have doubles of a lot of stuff, and I keep it at work or in my car too (like makeup, nail clippers, pills, etc). I figure if you can't change the forgetful brain, change your life to go with it, lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

I had no desire to cosleep when I first got pregnant with A. 

She slept in my bed until just before she turned 2. :rofl:

Funny how those things and opinions change in time. I wholly support various forms of parenting. I think each family needs to make educated decisions on what works best for their family. And I know people knocked me for cosleeping but it was what worked for us. 

I also had wanted an elective section when I first found out -- and by the end I was ready for natural delivery. LOL. 

Thank you BNB for opening my eyes to the wonders of research. It turned me into a researching madwoman! xD

:)


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: also, so sorry for your friends loss. :( that is so heartbreaking. :(


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks swanxxsong. 

Hubby brought home Ginger Beer just in time for some nausea tonight. He also brought apple pie cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory which I was not about to turn down, lol. I think the symptoms are kicking in more. I'm happy and feeling crappy all at the same time! 

I agree that opinions/views change so much especially over 9 months of pregnancy when you're researching a ton. I'm happy that I am someone who likes to be informed. My mom always said "don't read any baby books, just listen to your doctors and enjoy it" but that doesn't work for me. I need to know pretty much everything, because it helps calm my fears and helps me make good choices and ask the right questions. DH is very supportive of that- he bought me a huge "step by step" baby development book... very detailed and medical... lol probably more than I needed but so sweet nonetheless.


----------



## jmandrews

I can't wait to start using my Doppler :) I had bought mine before my MC and never got to use it so this time is going to be different. Can't wait!


----------



## ttc126

For me, i don't cosleep. First, I'm such a heavy heavy sleeper so i feel it would be dangerous for me. The other reason is that I'm not comfortable giving up my and dh place to be together alone :) I feel like i still need to be making that the priority and I don't want to have an older child in bed with me so didn't want to start the habit. That said, i think it's great if it works for your personality she lifestyle. Also, it was easy with my son because he slept through the night from 4 months old. If anyone is interested, we used the "Happiest Baby Guide to Great Sleep" book. It's really great and didn't condemn any bed choices. Includes co sleeping tips too!!! 

For pills, I'm right there too and I've got so many to take. My prenatal comes in a way you have to take 2 a day. Then i take a dha vitamin, vitamin d, and extra folic acid. I also am taking a baby aspirin everyday to prevent getting preeclampsia again. I try to remember but there are days I'm not the best! I lay them out in the kitchen and then take them when i see them :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i think i will definitely start keeping the prenatals in my bag (purse) so that i constantly look at them and always have them even when im out and about

i also agree that opinions/idea/plans change during the 9 months of research and talking that leads up to a little bundle of joy
and especially for first time moms but also for second third and so on as well because each baby is different they have different habits different needs and each bond/connection between you and child is different
that once baby gets here your ideas/plans are often to change because you really have no idea what to expect because each individual baby can be so different and they can also change wildly throughout the first few years of life as well
that is why even though we plan to cosleep we will definitely be buying a crib and we want one of the ones that converts from crib to toddler bed and to full bed so they can potentially have it throughout their entire stay at mom and dads
its also nice to give them the options while growing up as well let them make the decision/transition when they are ready and feel comfortable
we just want to be prepared for all different types of scenarios
and as for the not wanting to give up the bed between the two of you
i dont understand that at all i grew up in a culture i guess you could say where that was just the sacrifice you made when you had children is to make them feel safe and secure and happy no matter what and that means letting them sleep in the middle and you would savor those moments because their only little for so long and they grow up in a flash. the kids are most important the kids are #1 and come before anything else

i love this song completely describes how i view children/parenting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb1kyOeFHLk


----------



## ttc126

I respect that. I'm sure you'll be a great parent. :) 

For me, i believe children are secure with a strong relationship between their parents. I feel like my relationship with dh is #1 and kids fall into place after. I'm not referring to babies, but i do feel children need to be taught they are not the center of the universe and putting dh first, for me, is one way to show that. (Please don't misinterpret, in no way am i implying that bedsharing teaches kids they are the center of everything). Just my belief and what works for us. Just wanted to explain where I'm coming from :) 

I don't think bedsharing is a necessary part of parenting and i don't feel that it's for everyone. Just as making the choice not to bedshare won't work for everyone :)

I do have to say i never had to do sleep training with my son and he is very happy to have his own space at night. He did sleep in a basinett for four months next to my bed :) I know not everyone has such an easy sleeper, so I'm not sure if my decisions would be different if his personality wasn't as easy-going! 

Can't wait to meet this new little one and see what this little person is like!!!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i respect that
i just dont think i will ever be able to really understand it
for my family your kids are the center of your universe
nothing and no one is more important
and i know personally that is how it will be for my kids
they will always come first before anyone or anything else
even OH 
if i had to choose it would be the kid(s) 100% without a doubt in a heartbeat


----------



## ZombieKitten

sorry I haven't been too chatty today, I was crazy busy!

Bridget: I have to set a daily reminder on my phone to remember to take my vitamin, otherwise I won't remember at all. 

On the subject of co-sleeping, I never thought I would do it and when I was pregnant with my daughter I got a beautiful crib... and she never used it :haha: then when I had my son (my daughters previous crib was turned into a toddler bed), we bought a bassinet for him knowing he would be moved into our bed after a while.... and he used it only once. This baby most likely wont want to be in a crib/bassinet either. Everyone I know tells me that what I do is extremely dangerous and I do get very scared hearing all the horror stories... but both my children were absolutely MISERABLE in a crib/bassinet and wouldn't sleep for any longer than 20 minutes (and their crib/bassinet were RIGHT next to my bed, literally up against it) unless they were skin to skin with me. Both my deliveries at the hospital, I got NO sleep at all for the 2 nights straight because hospital policy does NOT allow co-sleeping (because the beds aren't made for it) and my babies would scream miserably if I put them in that little glass crib thing... that and I refused to let them take them to the baby nursery lol. Not that I don't trust them or anything... it's just when you spend 9 months literally connected to your child, it's scary and sad to let them out of your site.


----------



## maisie78

Megamegan said:


> Ummm new symptom.... stabbing pains in my vagina. Ouch. Not pleasant. My vagina feels sore like I'm about to get my period. So if anyone else is feeling this, know that you're not alone! haha.

I have had this from the very start
It was the one symptom that made my oh think I was pregnant as I had it with dd too. It is really painful and has woken me up at night a couple of times this week.


----------



## maisie78

We always said we wouldn't Co-sleep but dd had horrible colic and reflux and it was the only way we got any sleep in the first 6 weeks. We also put her on a pillow between us so she was up
higher. We then got a nature's nest hammock and she adored it! On the first night she slept 4 hours straight which was unheard of :) She stayes in there until nearly 7 months when she went in her own room.


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies
After then only seeing a sac and a yolk at my last ultrasound, when we worked out I was 6+3 by ovulation, I have booked a private scan for this coming Thursday. I should be 7+5 by then and am hoping and praying that there has been some progression and we can see a heartbeat.
Please send good wishes for me and Squishy. I feel like my symptoms have ramped up a lot in the last few days, so that is comforting. I hope that the reason I feel so tired is that Squishy is having a growth spurt!
I have hope in the fact that they said it could just be too early. It is in the right place, and there was a yolk and yolk usually = baby. I just hope little squishy continues to develop and gives us a good show on Thursday so that my DP and I can stop worrying ourselves stupid!


----------



## chimama

I'm not planning to co-sleep as well. Baby's crib can be rolled into every room so will be used during the day for nap times so baby gets used to sleeping in it at night. 

However, my mum who will be spending the first few months with us to help with the baby loves to co-sleep and has done that for all her kids and grandchildren. I'm fine with her doing that as well. 

I believe to co-sleep or not co-sleep is a personal choice for each family (what works best) and is not a measure of how much you love your kids or your spouse.


----------



## maisie78

Good luck for Thursday Laura. Has there been any more bleeding since. I think the increase in symptoms must be a good sign and is what I am clinging to as well right now. My scan is on Tuesday so fingers crossed for both of us xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I had another tiny little bit of spotting after a BM, but it was just such a small amount. Apart from that nothing. Good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Katy78

Hatethewait85 and Laura, sending lots of positive vibes your way.

I'm past the day on which I miscarried in my previous pregnancy :). Threw up for the first time today, yay. Love pregnancy symptoms, hoping for the best.


----------



## Katy78

Hatethewait85 and Laura, sending lots of positive vibes your way.

I'm past the day on which I miscarried in my previous pregnancy :). Threw up for the first time today, yay. Love pregnancy symptoms, hoping for the best.


----------



## Megamegan

Laura, good luck to you! I'm sure everything is just fine :)

Chimama, well said. 

Maisie- Thank you for that hammock idea! It looks so amazing and comfy. I'm totally going to show this to DH.


----------



## MorghanW

We don't plan on cosleeping. DS slept in his crib since his first day home, and we just kept the crib in our room until he was about 6 months. Then he got his own room. We've been lucky because he's alway been a really good sleeper- his dad's genes I guess. ;)


----------



## Megamegan

I've been reading lots of home birth stories lately. I found this page which has really interesting statistics on it:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls-53.html

And I know someone here mentioned my situation would be perfect for a home birth because I live 3 min from the hospital. Now I'm wondering if I'd have to ask my landlord. It's not like there's a clause in the rental agreement that says "not allowed to give birth in the apartment" hahaha... and I fully believe I'd be able to clean up the mess completely... hmm. Anyway I'm sharing this doc with my hubby and mom to get their opinions. I'm one of those who initially is scared of the idea, but then again, I am not well educated on the subject yet.


----------



## ttc126

Home birth sounds so wonderful! Honestly i don't think I'd ask the landlord... I'd just make sure i cleaned up. It's not like it's illegal like running a business in an apartment. I think of you ask, you might just get an answer based on the landlord's fear or unfamiliarity on the subject. I've read with the right preparation it's not too bad of a mess :) 

I'm not a candidate for home birth due to being high risk but after giving birth in the hospital, i can imagine what a relief and comfort it would be to birth at home. Keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## EMYJC

Best of luck to you Laura. All sounds very promising. I have my scan tomorrow morning. Nervous isnt the word! All they had with me was a sac and a dot when I thought I was 7 weeks. :/


----------



## ttc126

Hope everything turns out ok Laura and Emy!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Emy I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks xx I won't be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## bridgetboo62

ZombieKitten said:


> sorry I haven't been too chatty today, I was crazy busy!
> 
> Bridget: I have to set a daily reminder on my phone to remember to take my vitamin, otherwise I won't remember at all.
> 
> On the subject of co-sleeping, I never thought I would do it and when I was pregnant with my daughter I got a beautiful crib... and she never used it :haha: then when I had my son (my daughters previous crib was turned into a toddler bed), we bought a bassinet for him knowing he would be moved into our bed after a while.... and he used it only once. This baby most likely wont want to be in a crib/bassinet either. Everyone I know tells me that what I do is extremely dangerous and I do get very scared hearing all the horror stories... but both my children were absolutely MISERABLE in a crib/bassinet and wouldn't sleep for any longer than 20 minutes (and their crib/bassinet were RIGHT next to my bed, literally up against it) unless they were skin to skin with me. Both my deliveries at the hospital, I got NO sleep at all for the 2 nights straight because hospital policy does NOT allow co-sleeping (because the beds aren't made for it) and my babies would scream miserably if I put them in that little glass crib thing... that and I refused to let them take them to the baby nursery lol. Not that I don't trust them or anything... it's just when you spend 9 months literally connected to your child, it's scary and sad to let them out of your site.



yeah i would never let them take baby out of my sight
its not right to remove a child from its mother
cant believe they still have those nurseries


----------



## bridgetboo62

sending positive vibrations and energy your way laura and emy!


----------



## smallbliss

I'm due in Feb also, Feb 17th with baby 5


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome smallbliss
im bridget and im due february 3rd with baby #1
and i also live in oregon! :D


----------



## smallbliss

bridgetboo62 said:


> welcome smallbliss
> im bridget and im due february 3rd with baby #1
> and i also live in oregon! :D

Thank you, 
I live just outside Portland in Woodburn so we are close to each other


----------



## bridgetboo62

smallbliss said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> welcome smallbliss
> im bridget and im due february 3rd with baby #1
> and i also live in oregon! :D
> 
> Thank you,
> I live just outside Portland in Woodburn so we are close to each otherClick to expand...


exciting!
yeah i have met quite a few (3 i think) people on here who live in portland or the surrounding area
im quite surprised actually
wasnt expecting anyone


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan said:


> I've been reading lots of home birth stories lately. I found this page which has really interesting statistics on it:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls-53.html
> 
> And I know someone here mentioned my situation would be perfect for a home birth because I live 3 min from the hospital. Now I'm wondering if I'd have to ask my landlord. It's not like there's a clause in the rental agreement that says "not allowed to give birth in the apartment" hahaha... and I fully believe I'd be able to clean up the mess completely... hmm. Anyway I'm sharing this doc with my hubby and mom to get their opinions. I'm one of those who initially is scared of the idea, but then again, I am not well educated on the subject yet.

No, don't ask your landlord! ;) It might very well be something that he or she is unfamiliar with but if you bring it up, he/she might just say no. It's within your rights to have a home birth and I don't think it's something that landlords can restrict.

Here are some resources about home birth I can direct you to:
My midwife put together an annotated guide to the literature on home birth: https://midwifery.ubc.ca/files/2013/11/HomeBirth_AnnotatedGuideToTheLiterature.pdf

Here's also a recent study that she was a part of. It shows that, among low-risk women who have planned home births in the US with midwives, outcomes are similar to women who give birth in the hospital BUT with fewer interventions and complications. :) https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/jmwh.12172/abstract

I also really like anything by Ina May Gaskin, the Hypnobirthing book, as well as the film "Business of Being Born." Best of luck in your research! Home birth is awesome!


----------



## swanxxsong

I need to get my hands on the hypnobirthing book ASAP. Well. After Tuesday. lol! I am so so so nervous. I am on eggshells right now. :/


Well said chimama! :thumbup:


Good luck to everyone else getting ultrasounds this week!


----------



## readynwilling

My kids were/are the worst sleepers EVER. we didnt mean to co-sleep, but it happened, i needed some sleep. 

m having a ton of issues with my milk (im still nursing my almost 11m old). There is just non there and im having a hard time switching him to anything else. Ive been through the breastfeeding section, but it didnt really help. Hes been on my beasts probably 15 times today and there just isnt any swallowing :( and my nipples are soooo sore.


----------



## Feronia

readynwilling said:


> My kids were/are the worst sleepers EVER. we didnt mean to co-sleep, but it happened, i needed some sleep.
> 
> m having a ton of issues with my milk (im still nursing my almost 11m old). There is just non there and im having a hard time switching him to anything else. Ive been through the breastfeeding section, but it didnt really help. Hes been on my beasts probably 15 times today and there just isnt any swallowing :( and my nipples are soooo sore.

Sorry, I'm experiencing something similar with my milk supply. :( Since supply is hormonal and prolactin and progesterone both compete to bind to the same sites, progesterone wins out when you're pregnant. That's why most women lose their supply at least a bit, and why increasing feeds doesn't usually help like it does when you aren't pregnant. There are some herbs to take to slightly increase your supply that are safe when you are pregnant, but they only work a little bit due to the lack of prolactin. These herbs are:
-red raspberry leaf
-alfalfa
-nettle

I take them every day in tea form, and they seem to help a little, but my supply is still crap. If he continues to latch on occasionally just to remember how to do so, he'll probably start getting some super awesome colostrum at the midpoint of your pregnancy. :) I hope that helps!


----------



## swanxxsong

A was a horrible sleeper too. It took until just beyond 2 for her to sleep through the night consistently. We had some rough times and then suddenly she turned a corner and BOOM, great sleeper! :happydance: She has the rare bad night, but things have been much better thankfully. I am praying that #2 is a slightly better sleeper... :rofl:


----------



## luminescent

bridgetboo62 said:


> smallbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> welcome smallbliss
> im bridget and im due february 3rd with baby #1
> and i also live in oregon! :D
> 
> Thank you,
> I live just outside Portland in Woodburn so we are close to each otherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> exciting!
> yeah i have met quite a few (3 i think) people on here who live in portland or the surrounding area
> im quite surprised actually
> wasnt expecting anyoneClick to expand...

We could have a meetup! It would be a pretty small one though haha. Welcome smallbliss


----------



## EMYJC

Had my scan. I am just over 7 weeks and there was a heartbeat! Due date now 14th Feb. See if anything changes at the 12 week scan. So so so relieved and happy!! :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







scan 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## British Mummy

Fantastic news emy! :D


----------



## Aniri83

I'm Irina 30 and this is my first pregnancy. Married to my husband for 2.5 years and together 4.5 years. 
Estimated due date is Feb. 19 :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Great news emyjc and hello to the newcomers. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks xxx


----------



## lynnikins

smallbliss, yay another mum with more than 1-2 kiddos, im expecting #5 too.

wow you gals were talkative through the weekend, I didnt get online cept on my phone. My Husbands mother and sister are now living with us and we told them about baby. its thrown the boys into a bit of chaos as they aren't used to it and this morning has been one of my worst mornings for MS so far so really not happy that Ds1 flooded the toilet in the one bathroom that has carpet ! Thankfully Husband will be home soon and MIL and SIL are currently out, now just got to sort some food for the kids and try to eat something else myself and sort ds3 and ds4 to get one up put the other for a nap, change both nappies and feed both of them.


----------



## nicole6212

That's excellent news, emy!


----------



## 2nd time

Hi I have been stalking but not ready to post due to a mc in may then this bfpin may too I should be 8w 1d today but not sure of dates as no af since mc. This is my sixth pregnancy I already have dd age 4 dd age 3 ds age 2 and dd 6 months so its a busy house here none of mine are at school yer either


----------



## maisie78

EMYJC said:


> Had my scan. I am just over 7 weeks and there was a heartbeat! Due date now 14th Feb. See if anything changes at the 12 week scan. So so so relieved and happy!! :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:

Fantastic!! I'm so pleased for you :) xx


----------



## MellyH

Yay for the good scan results Emy!!!

Sorry everyone, I've been offline for a few days and I won't have a change to read back. Terrible thread member I am! My morning sickness is ramping up though, waaaaaaah.


----------



## EMYJC

Thank you all so much. Now we just need hate the wait and Laura to get good news and no more dramas or problems from the rest of us! X Many congrats 2nd time x


----------



## EMYJC

Has your spotting stopped now Maisie? X


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Emy! Great news! 

Welcome to our new members and congrats! 

Scan tomorrow. Getting antsy... trying to combat the anxiety. Lol.


----------



## nicole6212

Went to my first appointment today, did all the fun paperwork. Have.my dating scan scheduled for Saturday, I can't wait! Not looking forward to the physical at the end of next month though.


----------



## maisie78

EMYJC said:


> Has your spotting stopped now Maisie? X

Not yet :( But it has decreased considerably yesterday and today. Got a second scan tomorrow at epu so hoping for good news. Starting to get nervous now.


----------



## ttc126

Emy, congrats! So happy to hear everything is on track!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks TTC. Good luck for tomorrow Maisie. Nicole so far we are on the same
Due date! Good luck swan xx song 

All day nausea and retching is tough wkth a child! X


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Emy, great ultrasound news!


----------



## laurac1988

EMYJC said:


> Had my scan. I am just over 7 weeks and there was a heartbeat! Due date now 14th Feb. See if anything changes at the 12 week scan. So so so relieved and happy!! :cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:


Wonderful news! What did they date you at the first one?


----------



## Megamegan

Yay Emy so happy for you!!

I slept for 12 hours last night, woah! I was totally exhausted yesterday while I was working so I should have expected it. Well I feel for all you moms who already have little ones... I am by myself and get the occasional day off work so I can indulge if I'm tired or nauseous! I know it won't be this way forever but for now I'm so grateful I have that chance.


----------



## crysshae

Great news Emy! 

Maisie - Hope you get wonderful news tomorrow too.

Laura and Hatethewait - You too when you have your scans.

Welcome and congrats to all the new members!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations emy and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## EMYJC

They dated me at no more than 5 weeks at the first one. Two weeks later and I'm seven weeks. She didn't give me a due date, just that things have progressed in the right way. Best of luck to you for Thursday Laura and thanks everyone x


----------



## confuzion

Yay emy I'm so happy for you! That's wonderful news!


----------



## bridgetboo62

luminescent said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> welcome smallbliss
> im bridget and im due february 3rd with baby #1
> and i also live in oregon! :D
> 
> Thank you,
> I live just outside Portland in Woodburn so we are close to each otherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> exciting!
> yeah i have met quite a few (3 i think) people on here who live in portland or the surrounding area
> im quite surprised actually
> wasnt expecting anyoneClick to expand...
> 
> We could have a meetup! It would be a pretty small one though haha. Welcome smallblissClick to expand...


haha yeah that would interesting
i have never met any of them in person


----------



## bridgetboo62

congratulations emy on the wonderful news!

welcome to all of our new members!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks Bridget x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh my God... Anyone else been hit hard by morning sickness? It started Friday and is bad- I feel sick all the time. Ugh... Small price to pay... But this is awful


----------



## bridgetboo62

i havent had any morning sickness really
just a queasy feeling when im hungry
then it goes away immediately as soon as i eat
and even that seems to be getting better this past week or so
no gagging or throwing up at all not even close

im sorry for those who have it and hope it goes away soon


----------



## Megamegan

Yesterday was my 6 week mark and since Saturday I've been having nausea, and today it's the worst so far. I am drowsy, dizzy, nauseous... I am about to go to doc tomorrow to get a "profile" for no marching, which is basically a doctor's note saying I don't have to march (I'm in a military band, it's really vigorous and in heavy uniforms in the heat). I feel so bad for backing out on my section, but I don't think it's a good idea for me. Yes exercise is healthy, but exercise I can control, not the kind where if I get dizzy I am not allowed to sit down or take a break or drink water. It's just an hour of playing instrument and marching in 85 degree weather. Uh.. doesn't sound like a great idea for a woman in her first trimester. I don't know what the military thinks sometimes. All they care about is whether we can fit into our uniforms! So we get "no marching" after 20 weeks- 20 weeks!!! I'm 6 weeks and already feel like it's not a good idea.


----------



## 2nd time

I am feeling sick all the time I only want to eat carbs and I feel faint and exhausted most of the time this is the worst I have felt in all my pregnancies but I do have 4 under 5 to chase after so maybe thats why im tired l8l


----------



## cckarting

Hey all, I'm due feb 12th. Just wanted to say hi


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome cckarting!
congratulations!


----------



## readynwilling

here is my figlet



She didnt' say how far along i was - although when you only have sex once every 3 months i don't see how my dates can be wrong :haha:

but the clarity of the video she showed me was amazing. You could so clearly see the head, bum, stump legs, and cord. Neither of my other 2 8 week ultrasounds looked like that. They looked like tiny blobs hahaha.


----------



## savvysaver

I feel sick all the time but not like I am going to vomit. My stomach hurts, extreme exhaustion, strong smells make me gag, thinking of certain foods makes me gag, there is a terrible taste in my mouth and all I really want to eat is chicken/lettuce corn wraps, gluten free pizza with Canadian bacon and black olives, cantaloupe and strawberries. Oh and cheeseburgers and ketchup but I can't have either due to my stomach issues. :(

I honestly don't think I have any sickness too bad and I feel bad for those who feel worse than I do. I am a little surprised I don't feel worse since I am having twins, but every day that goes by that I don't feel nauseous or puke I feel very lucky!


----------



## bridgetboo62

wonderful scan readynwilling!
congratulations!


----------



## savvysaver

So exciting readynwilling! Glad you have a healthy and strong figlet!


----------



## savvysaver

bridget, do you have anymore scans scheduled?


----------



## bubbamadness

:hi: Hello everyone, i'd love to join your group. I'm 32 years old from London. I have a son who's 8, a girl who's 7 and another girl who's 4, and i'm expecting my 4th which is due 13th February. My first had to be delivered by an emergency C-section because I failed to progress after I got to 5cm and babies heart beat was fading. Then I opted for 2 more sections as my first experience was so traumatic. This will be my last little bubba as i'm going to be sterilized after baby is born. Can't wait for my first scan at the end of the month. Congratulations to everyone and wishing us all a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

savvysaver are you planning on a natural birth?


----------



## savvysaver

bridgetboo62 said:


> savvysaver are you planning on a natural birth?

I am not sure of my options with twins. If I knew I could deliver both naturally I would definitely choose that but I am a bit afraid of delivering one natural and then needing an emergency c section. I guess I will have to see what the OB thinks is the best when the time comes.


----------



## savvysaver

Hi and welcome bubbamadness!


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello Savvysaver and congrats on your twins. my sister has twin boys which she delivered naturally, so i'm sure you will be able to have the birth you want :thumbup:


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome bubbamadness and congratulations!

yeah that understandable
i would think if they were both in the right position and had separate amniotic sacs so that there wasnt a chance of tangled and their monitoring was going well that it would be awesome to deliver twins naturally


----------



## Feronia

savvysaver said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> savvysaver are you planning on a natural birth?
> 
> I am not sure of my options with twins. If I knew I could deliver both naturally I would definitely choose that but I am a bit afraid of delivering one natural and then needing an emergency c section. I guess I will have to see what the OB thinks is the best when the time comes.Click to expand...

You can totally have a natural birth with twins, especially if the twin closest to the birth canal is head down when you are nearing term. There's a great group on facebook called Birthing Multiples Naturally where women talk about their pregnancy with multiples and support one another, even if they end up having a c-section.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome to everyone new on here!

The twins I watched were born naturally. The mum was in an operating theatre and she said they had a lot of staff in there in case of any problems. Everything went fine for her, so she could have both naturally. It seems like in the US, they are keen for twins to be born by caesarean.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ps. Still feeling sick and sorry for myself. Ugh...


----------



## bridgetboo62

in the US they are keen for any birth with just the slightest abnormality to be born via c section its ridiculous! just because a baby is breach does NOT mean it MUST be delivered by c section! doctors in the US these days are just not trained on how to deliver breach births its really sad. but if you try really hard you can find an OB or midwife/certified nurse midwife who will support you in your plans for a natural twin birth im sure


----------



## MellyH

Wonderful scan pic, readynwilling! And good luck for upcoming scans, swansong and Laura :D

I woke up with an awful taste in my mouth which I have to ignore or it makes me queasy. Happy six weeks! :lol:


----------



## bridgetboo62

i cant believe my baby becomes an official fetus tomorrow at 9 weeks!
seems like the days/weeks are flying by and dragging on all at the same time


----------



## crysshae

I delivered my twins vaginally. My OB requested I have an epidural and deliver in the operating room just in case there were complications. My birth story is long as there were some issues with baby B but my doctor helped me deliver him so I did not have to have a C-section.


----------



## Megamegan

hatethewait, did you have betas retested today? Or soon? Hope you're doing ok <3


----------



## ttc126

I'm sorry for everyone who is feeling so sick! It's really terrible and i 100% sympathize. I felt like utter crap starting 6 weeks on the dot. So miserable!!! Guess what? I thought it was normal to be so sick that i lost weight and threw up multiple times a day. With my son, no one cared how sick i was. This time, i got so ill (like normal) at my first appointment and they prescribed me two things to use on my worst days. They said it's not normal to be sick 24/7 to the point of losing weight every week. I'm very thankful as the meds have helped tremendously. I'm still nauseous, but only vomiting a few times a week now. U would encourage anyone who is extremely ill to try the home remedies first. If they aren't helping, please ask your dr what else you can do. It's made such a difference this time! Luckily my dr saw how sick i was because i wouldn't have even asked. Please ask if you need to! And i hope everyone's sickness passes soon!

I hope you can have the birth you want savvy!!! :) A good doctor seems to make a huge difference in birth outcomes. 

My son was born vaginally and I'm glad they didn't immediately force me into a c section with having severe preeclampsia. This time, I'm going in with a history of placenta accreta but my dr said there is no need to have a section because of it. I am thankful for sections in emergency situations as i know they've saved many moms and baby's lives! 

Feronia, how are you doing Hon? I've seen you comment on lots on the thread but I'm wondering how your spotting is and if you're doing alright.


----------



## Hatethewait85

My news was not good today. While my beta continues to rise normally (up to 3600 today) my uterus remains empty. It is very likely that I have an ectopic pregnancy and will be taking the methotrexate tomorrow to terminate things. Although they cannot find anything on the ultrasounds suggestive of an ectopic, the radiologist says it is rare to actually see an ectopic early enough and the methotrexate becomes significantly less effective once hcg levels are above 5000 (which I'll be there in a few days).

My husband and I are completely and utterly devastated about this. We've been ttc for nearly 3 years and failed IVF a few months back. We thought this was our miracle. It turned out to be our nightmare. So it is with a heavy heart I say goodbye to all of you. I know I did not comment much but I so enjoyed reading and following along your journeys. I wish you nothing but happiness and healthy babies come 2/2015.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so sorry for your loss Hatethewait85 i can only image how difficult this must be for the two of you
wishing you a fast and easy recovery and hoping you will fall pregnant again soon
sending positive vibrations and energy your way


----------



## Megamegan

Hatethewait, I am so so sorry to hear this. Does taking the methotrexate ensure that your tube will be saved? It's ok if you don't respond, I understand. I bet you will get pregnant naturally again when you are ready. Lots of :hugs: and I wish you all the best.


----------



## MellyH

Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry. :( I wish there was something any of us could do.


----------



## cckarting

So sorry hatethewait :hugs: as for why the us does sections is because everyone is so sue happy any little thing that goes wrong they get sued. So take the easier route and pretty much eliminate the chance of a lawsuit


----------



## ttc126

Hate the wait, I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

I have decided this is where I'll give birth if my doctor will refer me. I wanted to share the link to the hospital in case anyone is interested. It is pretty amazing. Every birthing room is private, has a whirlpool tub, doulas are welcome, fathers allowed to stay overnight, you're allowed to move around as you labor, and they listen to your birth plan. I have heard fantastic reviews from close friends of mine. And this hospital happens to be 3 minutes from my house right now. So I feel pretty fortunate to have the chance to deliver here. I think it's truly the best of both worlds as far as home and hospital, for me at least. We will take a tour later in the pregnancy. Take a look:

https://www.hvhc.org/patient-service/maternity-fair


----------



## swanxxsong

Hatethewait, I am so, so sorry. :( :hugs: That is such devastating news. I hope and pray that all goes as smoothly as it can, despite the circumstances, and that you're back on the boards as soon as you are ready, and able. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## nicole6212

I'm so sorry, hatethewait. I wish you all the best in the future :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I haven't posted lately. I'm on a family vaca for the week. I am so sorry for those who have loss :( breaks my heart. :hugs:

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies! 

Emy congrats on wonderful news! Love your scan pic. :)

I am feeling pretty quizzy tonight. I'm getting nervous. Up until tonight I haven't felt one but pregnant this week. Maybe I've been too busy to notice. Hopefully MS holds off until I'm home this weekend. I wasn't sick with DD. Not sure what to expect. 

Hope everyone is doing well sorry for those who are feeling like crap.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry hatethewait. Sending prayers of comfort for you.


----------



## Feronia

Hatethewait85 said:


> My news was not good today. While my beta continues to rise normally (up to 3600 today) my uterus remains empty. It is very likely that I have an ectopic pregnancy and will be taking the methotrexate tomorrow to terminate things. Although they cannot find anything on the ultrasounds suggestive of an ectopic, the radiologist says it is rare to actually see an ectopic early enough and the methotrexate becomes significantly less effective once hcg levels are above 5000 (which I'll be there in a few days).
> 
> My husband and I are completely and utterly devastated about this. We've been ttc for nearly 3 years and failed IVF a few months back. We thought this was our miracle. It turned out to be our nightmare. So it is with a heavy heart I say goodbye to all of you. I know I did not comment much but I so enjoyed reading and following along your journeys. I wish you nothing but happiness and healthy babies come 2/2015.

So sorry for your news. :( If I were you, I would wait until they were absolutely sure that it was an ectopic! I've read too many stories about misdiagnosed ectopics and how bad methotrexate is for healthy pregnancies... I don't want to give you false hope, certainly, but these things are misdiagnosed all the time.


----------



## bridgetboo62

cckarting said:


> So sorry hatethewait :hugs: as for why the us does sections is because everyone is so sue happy any little thing that goes wrong they get sued. So take the easier route and pretty much eliminate the chance of a lawsuit

^this


----------



## bridgetboo62

Feronia said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> My news was not good today. While my beta continues to rise normally (up to 3600 today) my uterus remains empty. It is very likely that I have an ectopic pregnancy and will be taking the methotrexate tomorrow to terminate things. Although they cannot find anything on the ultrasounds suggestive of an ectopic, the radiologist says it is rare to actually see an ectopic early enough and the methotrexate becomes significantly less effective once hcg levels are above 5000 (which I'll be there in a few days).
> 
> My husband and I are completely and utterly devastated about this. We've been ttc for nearly 3 years and failed IVF a few months back. We thought this was our miracle. It turned out to be our nightmare. So it is with a heavy heart I say goodbye to all of you. I know I did not comment much but I so enjoyed reading and following along your journeys. I wish you nothing but happiness and healthy babies come 2/2015.
> 
> So sorry for your news. :( If I were you, I would wait until they were absolutely sure that it was an ectopic! I've read too many stories about misdiagnosed ectopics and how bad methotrexate is for healthy pregnancies... I don't want to give you false hope, certainly, but these things are misdiagnosed all the time.Click to expand...



i agree 100% with this


----------



## bridgetboo62

Megamegan that hospital sounds sooooo wonderful i am jealous!
i am planning on having mine at hospital with private rooms and OH can spend the night in the room and there are hide-a-beds specifically for that
and there is a labor tub in the maternity ward but i dont think there is one in each room and i dont believe they allow you to give birth in the tub just labor in it unfortunately


----------



## maisie78

So sorry to read your update hatethewait :( xx

Welcome to the new ladies x

I have my second scan at 1320 today (it's 0630 here at the moment). Getting nervous now. I still feel pregnant so hoping my body isn't playing tricks on me. I have been resting as much as you can with an almost 2 year old and it seems to have paid off with hardly any spotting the last 2 days. Keep your fingers crossed for us :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for the bad news hatethewait xx


----------



## EMYJC

Hate the wait sorry for the bad news. I was 1761 the day before a scan. For all I know the hcg could've doubled the next day and been over 3000 and all had was a 4mm sac if that and a minute pin prick dot. She had to triple check to see if it could possibly be anything. Are they sure it's ectopic? Are you getting any symptoms of ectopic? Shoulder tip pain etc?? 

I just want to wish it all away for you and for some miracle to happen. I pray you get a healthy pregnancy in the near future xxx


----------



## lynnikins

i had a scan at 5wks 4 days with ds3 and they nearly missed him entirely they were ready to send me out convinced I wasn't pregnant and there was nothing there just for at the last second i saw a flicker and made her go back to that spot and there he was tucked away to the side hiding


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for your news hatethewait xxxxxxx

Maisie all the best for today x


----------



## swanxxsong

It's 6am here. Ultrasound in 3.5 hours. So nervous I can't sleep and feel like I may throw up - ack! LOL. 

Waiting is definitely not my forte.


----------



## MellyH

Swansong, I hope the time flies!

Megamegan, that place sounds great! I chose my health insurance provider based on the hospitals with the lowest intervention/c-section rates, hopefully that at least tips things in my favour.


----------



## bubbamadness

Sorry about your bad news hatethewait. Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Blondish_keg

sending love to you hatethewait and your partner.

We had our scan last week :)

Glad we went private, my '12wk' isnt until 13.4days!

re MS I feel slightly guilty as I started taking B6 before It got to bad, no vomiting here :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-01 12.55.02-1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MellyH

Helloooooooo little bubba!!!

Why would you feel guilty? Sounds like a great plan if it works!


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry hatethewait. I'm hoping with all my heart you get your rainbow miracle soon.

Congrats emy and others who have seen their little ones! I'll have to wait till 17 July to see mine. And then again on the nuchal translucency scan on 6 August.

My ms has kicked in, I feel like crap most of the time, throwing up some, too. Looks good :).

Welcome and congrats to all the new February mommies to be!


----------



## maisie78

Good news! Little squidge is still safe and sound just where they should be :) He or she is measuring at approx 8+6 so I wasn't too far off in my guess. They will give my official due date at the 12 week scan though. There was a very small area on the placenta which could have been where the bleed came from but she said it was tiny so it appears that whatever it was is more than likely resolving itself. I feel like I can finally relax a little bit :)


----------



## ttc126

Congrats maisie :) I bet you're so relieved!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful news, Maisie! 

Swan - How did your scan go?

My beta Friday (26 dpo) was 12,114, doubling normally! :happydance: Scan on July 10th.


----------



## Captain

Happy Canada Day everyone!

My blood pressures been really low for the last few days so I haven't had much energy. Perked up a bit yesterday and had a nice day out with OH, looking through the pictures last night and my god I've gained weight! Going on our holidays Sunday so I think I'll be spending more time behind the camera!! 

Still haven't been sick but plenty of nausea. Isn't it funny how we wish we just felt okay but as soon as we don't feel any symptoms we start panicking!


----------



## laurac1988

Fantastic news Maisie! Xxx


----------



## maisie78

Thanks ladies :)

Laura hope you get similar news about squishy on Thursday xx


----------



## nicole6212

That's excellent, Maisie! :)


----------



## christina1612

Welcome to all our new members and sorry for those who have had losses.

I'm currently 6 weeks today, and still only a few symptoms which are sore bbs, tiredness and heartburn. I'm hoping i don't get ms with this pregnancy as it was awful with my boy! I'm keeping myself busy this week as my mc was at 6 wks and 3 days so I'm hoping it goes quickly! I've got my first mw appt on 15th July so 2 weeks to go and still 6 weeks before i get a scan :(


----------



## EMYJC

Fab news Maisie! X


----------



## confuzion

Can you take me off the list Ras? Had a surprise ultrasound today that showed nothing but a 1cm sac. 7w6d so just gonna wait to miscarry again. 

Good luck to you ladies. Congrats to the ladies with good news.


----------



## RaspberryK

confuzion said:


> Can you take me off the list Ras? Had a surprise ultrasound today that showed nothing but a 1cm sac. 7w6d so just gonna wait to miscarry again.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies. Congrats to the ladies with good news.

Oh no terrible news, so sorry xx


----------



## EMYJC

Omg Confuzion. This is heartbreaking. I can't believe what I have just read. I'm so so Sorry. :( xx


----------



## cckarting

So sorry for your loss confuzion :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for your loss, Confuzion. :hugs:


----------



## MissEyre

Hugs confuzion! So sorry to hear...


----------



## bridgetboo62

so sorry for your loss confuzion!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay my embryo is officially a fetus today! :dance:


----------



## maisie78

Oh confuzion I am so sad to read your update. You must be devastated :( I am so sorry hun, take care xx


----------



## confuzion

Thanks all. 

I'm actually doing ok maisie. When it happens for the 4th time, you kind of get numb to it. Took my first loss the hardest. Can't say I was surprised at this. Not feeling my best but I feel normal. Back at square one I guess. Anyway, no more talk of me ladies. I'm a very special case and I hope what has happened to me doesn't worry any of you. Continue talking happy pregnancy talk.


----------



## Feronia

confuzion said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm actually doing ok maisie. When it happens for the 4th time, you kind of get numb to it. Took my first loss the hardest. Can't say I was surprised at this. Not feeling my best but I feel normal. Back at square one I guess. Anyway, no more talk of me ladies. I'm a very special case and I hope what has happened to me doesn't worry any of you. Continue talking happy pregnancy talk.

So sorry to hear, confuzion. :( Are they going to be doing genetic testing? Usually have 2 or more miscarriages, something is up (e.g. low progesterone, a hidden clotting disorder, a problem with the uterus, etc.). I really hope you can get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Confuzion I am heartbroken for you. Sending love xxxxx


----------



## ttc126

Confuzion, I'm so very sorry :( 

You're a strong and beautiful lady and i will be cheering everyday for you to get your rainbow. I hope the coming days are kind to you and i hope you get some answers. 

:hugs:


----------



## bubbamadness

Confuzion, so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending loads of love xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Confuzion. :hugs: :hugs: My heart is just aching for you. :( 

I am so, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: <3


----------



## luminescent

confuzion, I'm so sorry. I was excited to be in another thread with you and hoped for the best. all my good thoughts to you.


----------



## smallbliss

So sorry to all those who have loss, sending you all lots of thoughts!


----------



## Captain

So sorry to hear that confuzion, sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## swanxxsong

I love when the radiology techs tell you almost everything then say, "but we can't tell you anything, your doctor has to call." 

During my ultrasound I was shown the baby and told the heart rate was 152. But they wouldn't tell me how I was measuring. Only told me that they could see baby during external (they did in and external) and that it was a good sign. 

Doctor called finally. Good news, all is well! Baby is on target with 7+2 changing my due date to the 15th. They had me at the 12 based on LMP but I knew better. First midwife appt is a week from tomorrow! 

So relieved to see little bean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MellyH

Yay swansong, maisie, great news on the scans!

Captain, I know how you feel - I feel less nauseated today than the previous few mornings and I'm like - wait, is that a bad thing?!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry hatethewait and confuzion. Such terrible news. 

We had a scare- my hcg is very high and not doubling, so they called us in for a scan to look for a molar pregnancy. They found a single baby with a heartbeat, and said everything looked ok. So, good news... but I for one will be worried until we get to something like 16 weeks and have everything come out fine. Fingers very firmly crossed. 

This pregnancy thing is so scary- thanks for the board support and somewhere to hear what other people are going through.


----------



## Megamegan

Good to hear swansong, must feel great to get that reassurance. Mine is a week from today.

Confuzion I am so sorry for your loss. It is just not fair but I hope the RPL specialist will have some answers. We'll miss you here <3

AFM- I'm nauseous today, very nauseous. I got B6 and Zofran, but I won't take the Zofran. I just don't think it's necessary and would like to stay away from medications. But ginger beer helps so I'm gonna keep looking for natural remedies. Today I barely ate. But the good news is I got taken off of marching for work, which means I don't have to worry about tossing my cookies or passing out on the field while I'm in uniform. I was really worried about that. 

Hope everyone else is coping with their morning sickness, I know lots of us here have it!


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> Can you take me off the list Ras? Had a surprise ultrasound today that showed nothing but a 1cm sac. 7w6d so just gonna wait to miscarry again.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies. Congrats to the ladies with good news.

Aw confuzion :cry: I am so heart broke reading your post. I am so sorry that you are going through this again. You are one strong woman. You have always been so positive and encouraging. Always here for you and will continue to follow you to your rainbow. I'm going to miss you in here. :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hello everyone! I have spent a few days reading through all the posts!! 
Can I join I'm due Feb 8th with baby #3


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the new faces,

my booking appointment isnt getting moved forward apparently its fine to stay as the 31st of this month, only 29 days to go! then it will be a rush for them to scan me before I am 12wks 6days but apparently they will fit me in somehow. 
nausea is not my friend though its not leaving me alone, much like my 9 month old who just wants to be on top of me all the time which isnt helping the nausea.


----------



## savvysaver

I basically missed a whole day due to a terrible headache I woke up with yesterday early morning. Didn't even want to open my eyes and after drinking a ton of water I went back to bed until the evening. I woke up ate dinner, tried to check in online - then the heartburn and nausea hit me. Back to bed early for me. Feeling a bit better this morning and I have my first appointment with my new OB this afternoon. No ultrasound scheduled until I am 18-20 weeks...is that normal? 

Sorry to all of those who had early losses :(

Thanks to everyone who gave me positive thoughts about a natural birth. As much as I would like a natural birth, I will see what happens, what the doctors think is best and as long as the babies are safe and healthy that is all that matters to me. I am delivering at one of the top hospitals in the US so I know we will be taken care of very well.


----------



## ducky1502

Haven't posted for a couple of weeks. Going to take me a whole day of reading to catch up!


----------



## ttc126

Savvy, i do think it's normal to not have more scans till 20ish weeks. I notice a lot of drs are being more cautious about not doing unnecessary ultrasounds. There has been some research lately about not doing them unless necessary and a lot of insurance companies are moving toward only covering 1-2 the whole pregnancy. 

I think if you're opting out of the nuchal screening, it's very normal not to have another scan till later. Although i can see why you'd want another look at your twinnies :)


----------



## MoonLove

Please can i join? Due Feb 4th!


----------



## crysshae

I think that's normal savvy. My doctor started doing the extra scans after that to make sure both were growing okay as they got bigger.


----------



## Ginger1

Can I join too?? Have been lurking for a bit but feeling too nervous to go public on the forum this time round due to a scary bleed a couple of weeks ago! All fine now, had my booking appointment yesterday, and due 4th Feb


----------



## MissEyre

Welcome to all new ladies joining our group! I feel like some of the conversation has started to slow down a little bit as many are in the the midst of morning sickness. 

I have my first scan on the 7th and I am so ready for Monday to get here!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MissEyre said:


> Welcome to all new ladies joining our group! I feel like some of the conversation has started to slow down a little bit as many are in the the midst of morning sickness.
> 
> I have my first scan on the 7th and I am so ready for Monday to get here!

I have my first scan on Monday too I should be 9+1! My OB Appointment is the same day a couple of hours later and will find out if I have to go on blood thinners because of my age, bmi and clomid conception! I'm considered moderate to high risk of dvt because of these factors x


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello ladies, how are you all getting on? For the past couple of days i've felt so tired! Every time i sit down i dont want to get up, just sit and close my eyes. Started to feel sick on and off and wake up gagging every morning, yuck. Clothes are feeling tighter now too, lol xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

bridgetboo62 said:


> yay my embryo is officially a fetus today! :dance:

Yay, congratulations bridgetboo! Cant wait for my prawn to be a fetus, lol xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome to all the newcomers and congratulations!

for those of you who got good news at your scans/appointments/betas congratulations to you guys!

had a super busy day yesterday
OH only worked a half day because he had some emergency appointments to go to and i went with him
went to the dentist and found out he has to have a root canal and a filling and a crown on this one tooth and its one of his smilers so we cant just pull it and that its going to cost us about $1000
but then we went to his audiology appointment because he has had impaired hearing in his left ear for over a year now and impaired hearing in his right that just started about a couple of weeks ago. the nurse cleaned out his ears really well and we were pleased to find out that it was just because his ears dont get rid of earwax normally like they are suppose to and there was just a ton of built up compact earwax pressed against his eardrum. he can hear now and he says its really weird and really annoying and he got the worst nights sleep last night haha. im sure he will get use to it soon though
it was 97 degrees out yesterday! we took the top off the wrangler for our days outings and then we went swimming at the river! it was pretty fun. when we got home i was exhausted and watched a movie and then passed out

i tracked my order for the fetal doppler because it said delivery would be somewhere between july 2nd and july 7th and its in forest park, IL (i live in portland oregon) so hopefully it will get here by friday and i wont have to wait until monday


----------



## MissEyre

xxshellsxx said:


> MissEyre said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all new ladies joining our group! I feel like some of the conversation has started to slow down a little bit as many are in the the midst of morning sickness.
> 
> I have my first scan on the 7th and I am so ready for Monday to get here!
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday too I should be 9+1! My OB Appointment is the same day a couple of hours later and will find out if I have to go on blood thinners because of my age, bmi and clomid conception! I'm considered moderate to high risk of dvt because of these factors xClick to expand...

Oh wow! I hope things go well for you shells!


----------



## bridgetboo62

also my next prenatal appointment is in 7 days on the 10th!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MissEyre said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissEyre said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all new ladies joining our group! I feel like some of the conversation has started to slow down a little bit as many are in the the midst of morning sickness.
> 
> I have my first scan on the 7th and I am so ready for Monday to get here!
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday too I should be 9+1! My OB Appointment is the same day a couple of hours later and will find out if I have to go on blood thinners because of my age, bmi and clomid conception! I'm considered moderate to high risk of dvt because of these factors xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I hope things go well for you shells!Click to expand...

 Hope everything goes well for you too x how many weeks will you be at yours scan? X


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I'm leaving the group. We had another emergency scan today due to bleeding and there was no development. The sac was also very low down in my womb. 99% chance I will now miscarry, and with the cramps and bleeding that are happening I assume it will be over the coming days.

Best of luck to all of you for the future x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh Laura I'm so sorry for your loss I know no words can make this any easier xx thinking of you at this sad time xx


----------



## MissEyre

xxshellsxx said:


> MissEyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissEyre said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all new ladies joining our group! I feel like some of the conversation has started to slow down a little bit as many are in the the midst of morning sickness.
> 
> I have my first scan on the 7th and I am so ready for Monday to get here!
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday too I should be 9+1! My OB Appointment is the same day a couple of hours later and will find out if I have to go on blood thinners because of my age, bmi and clomid conception! I'm considered moderate to high risk of dvt because of these factors xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! I hope things go well for you shells!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you too x how many weeks will you be at yours scan? XClick to expand...

Shells - I'll be right at 9 weeks, I think. 

Laura - so sorry to hear. May you find peace and comfort during this hard time. You will be missed on this board!


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so sorry for your loss laura


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou for your words ladies. It sucks. But it isn't the end of the world. We will move forward from this one day and hopefully create a little brother or sister for our lovely squishy.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for comfort for you both.


----------



## EMYJC

So sorry Laura. What a sad post to read. Gutted for you both. You'll be in my thoughts and I'll await the day when you're both ready that you announce a pregnancy xxx


----------



## maisie78

Oh Laura I am sorry to read your post. Take care and I hope you are and your partner get your rainbow as soon as you are ready again xx


----------



## Feronia

So sorry for your loss, Laura. :( I hope you or your partner get a BFP really soon!


----------



## savvysaver

Laura, I am so sorry for your loss. Take care and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## savvysaver

I had a great appointment with my new OB! She was so excited to hear that it was twins she ran to get the ultrasound machine to see them. She did a super quick 5 minute ultrasound, heartbeats were good 178/180 and you can even see their tiny arms/legs beginning to form. No more ultrasounds until the gender scan but she did say twins qualify for more ultrasounds later in the pregnancy!
 



Attached Files:







twins0702.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Captain

So sorry for your loss Laura, sending you both lots of love.

Great picture savvy!

Had a call from my ob this morning and first appointment is two days after our holidays next week, and two days before our ultrasound, very excited now! Still no sickness here but so freakin tired all the time!


----------



## Megamegan

Laura I am sorry squishy didn't make it :( I hope you conceive again soon <3


----------



## bridgetboo62

great pic savvysaver!
glad your appointment went well!


----------



## Megamegan

Savvy awesome ultrasound photos! How fun to get a surprise ultrasound :) Your OB sounds cool!

UGH I am so disappointed today ladies. I had this wonderful hospital I thought I could deliver at. It turns out, my insurance won't let me PLAN to deliver there. So I have no choice but to go to this other hospital I'm assigned to which is further away. I am so upset but still need to talk to the other moms who've delivered there and see how it went for them (we all work together). The only way I'd get to go to my mega-awesome "baby friendly" hospital is if the weather was bad and I couldn't drive the 30 minute drive to my hospital. Which, since we are due in February and this is New York, there's a high likelihood that could happen- but what upsets me is that I can't plan for that. So what, I plan for both hospitals just in case? So irritating! Stupid insurance!!! I feel like I'll be secretly planning to go into labor, call "my" hospital and tell them the roads are too slippery where we live, and end up going to the baby friendly hospital. I'm gonna go to the baby friendly hospital for a tour and explaining to them my situation because I want them to know I would rather deliver there and will not risk my life over the windy roads in the winter just because my insurance says so. That way I can plan a little better.

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i would be frustrated too Megamegan!
well hopefully you will get to deliver there which is the most important part right?


----------



## SurpriseBub

So, so sorry to hear that Laura. Best of luck for everything in the future x


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, this ultrasound and the OB makes me feel so much better that everything is going to be okay. 

megamegan, that stinks that the awesome close hospital isn't covered by your insurance! At least in Feb there is a good chance of bad weather. I hope you are able to work something out to deliver where you want to.


----------



## ttc126

Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss :( I hope the coming days are gentle on you and your partner :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Laura, I was really hoping your squishy would make it. I'm so sad for you. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Megamegan

Discussed with my mom and DH... the insurance will pay for it, but only if it's an emergency... which means if it's an emergency, I most likely will not have my own OB delivering my baby. Which... I don't know how I feel about. I *think* I'm ok with it? Like if I have a doula it wouldn't be so bad because I'll have all my paperwork and someone else who's been with me the whole time... but, I guess it's something I'll be discussing with my doctor. It's a real possibility that I'll have no choice but to go to the awesome hospital (lol) because of the weather, especially if this winter is anything like last winter. Which was, snow and ice at all times, basically.

I made a pregnancy journal! Woohoo! It's so fun. I'm posting weekly belly pictures and stuff. Come by if you want :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Laura I am so, so sorry for your loss :( :hugs: 

Megan I am praying our winter is not so bad as it was this winter! :rofl: I have a decent drive to my birthing center (by choice, of course, but still) and I can't imagine making the venture in another brutal storm! LOL


----------



## Megamegan

Swansong, let me tell you, I don't want another one of those winters either!! I would rather it be totally dry in February, but that would surprise me! And honestly, my mom and sister have to come up from Florida, so I don't want them going through a storm to get to me either. It will all work out, I'm sure. Now that I think about it, I really hope it's not bad weather.


----------



## bridgetboo62

the insurance i have (kaiser) your midwife or ob is never the one to deliver your baby
its whoever is working at the maternity ward when you happen to be giving birth
which is weird but it cant be helped


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: this winter was the PITS! The January my daughter was born, it was 60 the day after I had her. People came to visit and bragged about the nice sunny day and there I was, in a hospital bed! :brat: LOL.


----------



## bridgetboo62

last winter during february we had a huge snow storm
so im hoping its not like that when i go into labour
since i will have at least a 10 mile drive to the hospital from my sisters where we will be staying during third trimester and a couple of months after baby is born


----------



## Megamegan

swansong- how ironic! Hahaha. 

Bridget- yes let's hope for everyone's deliveries and general sanity that we do not have such an awful winter this year!


----------



## smallbliss

Started bleeding and cramping this morning, went to ER and ultrasound confirmed miscarriage 
:(


----------



## maisie78

So sorry Smallbliss :(


----------



## maisie78

Due to dd having a very rare genetic disorder we have been offered testing to see if this baby is also affected. Her condition is x-linked so if baby is a boy and affected he will be incredibly unlikely to survive to full term :( We have been given a less than 1% chance of the condition occurring again but we have still been very nervous. So we have decided to at least have the gender blood test and then decide from there if we will have a CVS although I must admit I probably won't as there is a small risk involved. I will be having blood taken today then probably looking at about a week wait and we will know if squidge is a boy or a girl. Excited and nervous.


----------



## RaspberryK

laurac1988 said:


> Ladies I'm leaving the group. We had another emergency scan today due to bleeding and there was no development. The sac was also very low down in my womb. 99% chance I will now miscarry, and with the cramps and bleeding that are happening I assume it will be over the coming days.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you for the future x

Sorry hun &#9829; xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no small bliss, sorry for your loss too xx


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry smallbliss :cry:.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Feel so sick today and I have a funeral to go too then work afterwards, ahhh wish it would ease!


----------



## bubbamadness

laurac1988 said:


> Ladies I'm leaving the group. We had another emergency scan today due to bleeding and there was no development. The sac was also very low down in my womb. 99% chance I will now miscarry, and with the cramps and bleeding that are happening I assume it will be over the coming days.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you for the future x

So sorry to hear this Laura :hugs: sending lots of love xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

smallbliss said:


> Started bleeding and cramping this morning, went to ER and ultrasound confirmed miscarriage
> :(

Smallbliss, so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: sending lots of love xxx


----------



## MellyH

Smallbliss, I'm so sorry. :(

I feel like I am never going to poop (or be hungry) again. :(


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh SmallBliss. :( :hugs: I am so, so sorry for your loss. :(

Melly I feel the same way; I keep forcing myself to it, but it's difficult because I don't want to eat. At all. :(


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Smallbliss.


----------



## ttc126

I'm sorry small bliss :(

Maisie, how exciting to find out so soon! I hope that this baby is healthy as can be withno problems. Last time they offered us an amnio with our son but we declined due to the risk of miscarriage being higher than the risk of finding out anything that would help us by knowing early on. I totally understand not wanting to do the cvs. Hope you're not worrying too much Hon!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry, smallbliss


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi Bridget- just wondering: did you buy your doppler online? (And do you have a link?)

Does it work well? And from which week can you hear the heartbeat with it? 

Thinking that it would give me some peace of mind to be able to listen in.


----------



## maisie78

ttc126 said:


> Maisie, how exciting to find out so soon! I hope that this baby is healthy as can be withno problems. Last time they offered us an amnio with our son but we declined due to the risk of miscarriage being higher than the risk of finding out anything that would help us by knowing early on. I totally understand not wanting to do the cvs. Hope you're not worrying too much Hon!

Thanks ttc x We're not overly worried especially about this baby having IP. We have been told that it was very likely a spontaneous mutation in Dd's genes. There is a very small chance that there is an issue with either the sperm or egg but this is really unlikely. So whilst we have been given this less than 1% chance of it happening again, in reality in all of our research we haven't found a family where it has occurred twice without it being passed directly from the mother. I think our anxiety comes from wondering if anything else could go wrong with this baby as we were struck by lightning once if that makes sense. But it is more of a nervousness than an outright worry.


----------



## bridgetboo62

smallbliss - so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Maisie - im so jealous that you get to find out the gender so soon! i ask my midwife if i could find out the gender through blood testing and she said no :growlmad:

SurpriseBub - it hasnt gotten here yet, i didnt pay the extra for express shipping, it should be here by monday. its a sonoline b and its the #1 recommended on the first tri boards here on BnB
here is the link (its the cheapest i could find on the internet at $49.99 USD) 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/310562027914


----------



## maisie78

To be fair Bridget it isn't offered as a matter of routine here. You only get offered in special circumstances. In our case the condition my daughter has is particular to females and so finding out the sex now can help us decide whether or not we want further testing.


----------



## Blondish_keg

Ladies I had a totally normal and wonderful poo today :D 

Ladies with losses, so sorry and you will be missed x


----------



## Feronia

I am still not convinced on the long-term safety of ultrasound and dopplers due to the fact that they have been shown to damage mice fetuses in studies. I'm not saying to never use them -- I've already had one abdominal scan and one internal one due to the bleeding -- but to consider having fewer scans and less use of dopper. They also haven't been studied very much at the frequency that they are used today (they've been studied in the 70's and 80's, but not so much today even though they're used at a much higher frequency). I am definitely avoiding all 3D scans at least, since those are the worst.

This link worries me: https://chriskresser.com/natural-childbirth-iib-ultrasound-not-as-safe-as-commonly-thought It suggests that they can cause the baby's tissues to heat up (especially the brain), cavitation, and acoustic streaming.

Ultimately though, I would be careful about overusing home dopplers. Even if they don't cause any damage to you, wouldn't it be more stressful if you couldn't find a heartbeat? I totally understand wanting to have the comfort, though... Again, I totally see the use of them for the 20 week scan, if you suspect twins, if you're having bleeding, or any other high risk situation, just not for normal pregnancies when you don't suspect anything abnormal. Just my thoughts!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Blondish :haha:

Feronia this is one of the reasons I have avoided a Doppler in previous pregnancy and will again this time. As much as I would love to hear baby everyday I am not sure about the impact the frequency can have on a foetus. I definitely get the temptation to get one though, especially for this time as I am feeling a lot more anxious.


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear smallbliss.


----------



## jmandrews

I'm so sorry smallbliss :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, same here, I TOTALLY get the temptation! It would be lovely to know that there is still a heartbeat, but I am going to resist and only get my 20 week scan unless I have any more bleeding.


----------



## bridgetboo62

maisie78 said:


> To be fair Bridget it isn't offered as a matter of routine here. You only get offered in special circumstances. In our case the condition my daughter has is particular to females and so finding out the sex now can help us decide whether or not we want further testing.


i know im still super jealous that you get to find out early!


----------



## MissEyre

I will also be resisting the urge to get a doppler. I think it would make me even more neurotic if I couldn't find the heartbeat!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i got one just for fun not to ease my mind about anything
i dont really have any worries anymore
i probably wont use it like every single day
maybe once every few days or once a week
but i dont know if i really believe all those studies about ultrasounds and dopplers causing negative effects, if they did they wouldnt be so widely used. and there isnt much research at all to prove that it really does cause negative effects its all just speculation


----------



## Feronia

maisie78, fingers crossed everything is okay with your current pregnancy. :hugs: It must be stressful to wait to find out. When you are that 1%, statistics don't mean terribly much to you, right?




bridgetboo62 said:


> but i dont know if i really believe all those studies about ultrasounds and dopplers causing negative effects, if they did they wouldnt be so widely used. and there isnt much research at all to prove that it really does cause negative effects its all just speculation

There are tons of things that have been used for decades, even though they were harmful (like x-rays on pregnant women, food GMOs, Thalidomide and DES given to pregnant women in the 50s and 60s that were then shown to cause horrible birth defects, etc.). Widespread use doesn't mean something is safe, unfortunately. 

It isn't just speculation. There are trials on mice that shows that high frequency ultrasound causes damage, and some studies even on humans that demonstrate it. It definitely needs to be studied more, but there are certainly ethical considerations that prevent studies that would really demonstrate a causal link. Again, ultrasounds and dopplers are SUPER useful in a lot of situations, so I'm not against them -- I just question casual use of a medical instrument, or 3D ultrasounds just for fun or *just* to find out the sex.


----------



## bridgetboo62

to each their own i was just stating that i happen to disagree
testing on mice is really not the same as testing on humans
and we do test on humans, everyday all the time people are getting ultrasounds and using dopplers and their babies come out just fine and perfectly healthy


----------



## jmandrews

I am terrified. I'm not having symptoms anymore. This is what happened a fees before my MC last time. Ugh just makes me so nervous. My scan can't come soon enough. I need reassurance. If I am going to MC I just want to know now.


----------



## luminescent

does portland get bad snow storms? I grew up in minnesota...5 feet of snow? negative 30 degrees? nah, everything's open.. go to work/school. haha. I'm pretty confident about being a great winter driver. I think I can make it to the hospital in any weather. (mine is 30-45 min away)

hmm.. I've briefly heard about the possible risks of dopplers/ultrasounds too. obviously they are used every day and in most cases are fine, but they are supposed to cause some heating of tissues. seems like it wouldn't be a problem if it's not used frequently/for too long at once time. this would be an interesting study, but like feronia said, it's not exactly ethical to study in humans. I think testing on mice is a decent indicator of what happens to living tissue in general/a fetus though.

so sorry to those with losses.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww jmandrews. I am so sorry! Mine come and go, so scary. :/ when is your scan?


----------



## MissEyre

jmandrews said:


> I am terrified. I'm not having symptoms anymore. This is what happened a fees before my MC last time. Ugh just makes me so nervous. My scan can't come soon enough. I need reassurance. If I am going to MC I just want to know now.

jmandrews - I had myself completely freaked out a few days ago because I wasn't as tired, wasn't as nauseated, wasn't getting up as much at night, and had a much larger appetite. A few days later and they all came back much stronger. I threw up for the first time last night. I hope your scan goes well! I go in for my first scan on Monday. Here's to good news all around!


----------



## bridgetboo62

jmandrews my symptoms come and go
if you are worried POAS maybe?

portland doesnt usually have bad snow storms
so when we do get like 2-3 feet of snow everything shuts down
no one goes anywhere people crash their cars people die
because we dont salt roads because it hurts the fishies in the rivers and no one knows how to drive in the snow and ice
except us we are always out and about cause we arent stupid/scared like all the other oregonians haha


----------



## MrsTM1

May I join? I'm 5+6 today, which puts me due on 28/Feb/2015. That date may get changed at the 12 week scan. Bit of background: I'm an American (from NC!) living in the UK because I married a British guy. :blush:

We lost our first pregnancy (our daughter Dale) this past January at 20 weeks gestation, 3 days before my 29th birthday. I have a high BMI and am on anti-depressants, which warrant me consultant care, which I am very happy with. I'm on low dose aspirin to keep clots from forming, due to the fact that clots are what caused us to lose Dale. 

Anyway, I'm excited to be here and hope that I'll be here for a while now! :thumbup:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Welcome and congrats MrsTM :)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome MrsTM1! Congrats and I am so sorry for your loss! :(


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations everyone!! I just got my bfp today the estimated dd is 2/19/14


----------



## bridgetboo62

welcome to the newcomers and congratulations!


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> I am terrified. I'm not having symptoms anymore. This is what happened a fees before my MC last time. Ugh just makes me so nervous. My scan can't come soon enough. I need reassurance. If I am going to MC I just want to know now.


I feel worried and as if my feeling pregnant comes and goes. I really hope all is well. Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Interesting to hear what you ladies think about the dopplers. I like the idea of having one very much, but as some of you suggest, for me (a worrier), it may just make things more stressful. 

I find it hard not to feel very worried about our little bean- so many things can go wrong, and even though it is just a tiny thing, the thought of anything happening to the baby just breaks my heart! I guess this is parenthood, right?! I guess the only things I can do are eat healthy, work out, and do all I can to keep healthy. The rest just has to happen on its own.


----------



## Megamegan

Hi ladies! Welcome and congrats to newcomers <3 

Smallbliss I'm very sorry to hear of your loss :(

I'm also not getting a Doppler just because it would cause me too much anxiety. I already have enough anxiety. I consider it a lesson in self-control for me personally, because I like to be in control of things, and if I had one of those Dopplers, I'd use it probably way too frequently because it would help me feel in control. In reality, once we become pregnant and enter motherhood, we have to start trusting others a LOT more and therefore actually lose some control even though we have more responsibility. Isn't that crazy? Haha.

I feel pretty darn good today, too. This morning I was nauseous but it went away. I figure I am taking B6 now which might be helping. I squeezed my boobs and yep, they still really hurt- lol. So... just 5 more days until my scan!! Time is flying!


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome and congrats to the new girls! Glad to have more girls join the group.

I think it is impossible for me not to worry, I do feel better now that I have been able to have two ultrasounds and the babies have grown over the past week. My husband and I have decided we are going to tell a few close family members and friends and then wait until after my next appointment in 5 weeks to tell everyone else...I might wait even longer than that, I will be around 13 weeks. Usually the summer flies by so quick...I have a feeling this summer is going to drag on forever!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay my fetal doppler just got here!
but we dont have any AAs for it. sad day i will have to ask my mom to get some when she goes out or have OH pick some up on his way home from work
i would go out myself and get some but
i have been feeling more nauseated these past couple of days
no bueno ugh i hate it it had gotten better there for a while and i was soooo happy


----------



## bridgetboo62

okay so i found some AAs (stole them out of the comcast remote shhh) lol
but i have a few questions

so i think i heard the heartbeat in mode 3 it averaged at 150 (at my 8+1 ultrasound it was 174) and in mode 1 it just jumped around from like 130s-180ish and i tried to count myself for ten seconds and got about 30 which would be about 180. so what i was hearing was definitely the hearbeat right? too fast to be my own heartbeat
also it kind of jumped around in my tummy over the course of 20mins or so at one point it was on the left side and then it was in the middle more towards the right kind of. is that possible?


----------



## MellyH

jmandrews, I feel the same. My nausea has eased off in the last couple of days after really ramping up the previous week! It's messing with my head.


----------



## nicole6212

Welcome to all the new ladies, and my thoughts are with those of you that experienced losses. 
I've been spotting all day with slight cramping, and it's scaring the beejebus out of me. It's been light, with no clotting, and I'm hoping it just has to do with the bm (sorry for tim) that I had this morning, as the last time I saw any spotting was after a bm, and there was no cramping. I have an ultrasound on saturday, so I don't see the point in calling my doctor (since I can't speak directly to her, would need to book an appointment) because if the worst is happening, they can't really do anything about it, right? Just scan to confirm if its happening, or if everything is good. At least that's my understanding from what I've read. I've already put myself on pelvic rest after a little bit of spotting after BD, so it's just a waiting game, and I'm no good at those. :s


----------



## MellyH

Hugs Nicole, sounds very distressing. :( When is your normal first scan booked?


----------



## nicole6212

Saturday; it was booked as a dating ultrasound, so I've just got to wait and see.


----------



## Captain

Keeping my fingers crossed for you nicole :hugs:

So today I bought a pregnancy journal! I got two pages written tonight, it's actually really relaxing and in the weirdest way it feels like bonding time between me and the little bump!

And I _have_ to share a picture of what the OH came home with today, too cute!

https://i.imgur.com/81VeZjA.jpg


----------



## bridgetboo62

is it suppose to be like a little rugby jersey? if so that is too adorable im jealous


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hey ladies!
Sorry I have been so quiet the past few days, I was out of town with the family! 

Hatethewait, Confuzion, Laura, and Smallbliss I am SO saddened to come back to hear this news. My heart aches for you all and I hope that you get your rainbows soon :hugs: Thinking of you all <3


----------



## jmandrews

MellyH said:


> jmandrews, I feel the same. My nausea has eased off in the last couple of days after really ramping up the previous week! It's messing with my head.




SurpriseBub said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am terrified. I'm not having symptoms anymore. This is what happened a fees before my MC last time. Ugh just makes me so nervous. My scan can't come soon enough. I need reassurance. If I am going to MC I just want to know now.
> 
> 
> I feel worried and as if my feeling pregnant comes and goes. I really hope all is well. Fingers and toes crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! I have my fingers crossed for you ladies too. Looking forward to the 2nd Tri!


----------



## Captain

bridgetboo62 said:


> is it suppose to be like a little rugby jersey? if so that is too adorable im jealous

It's a hockey jersey! Hubby and I both have the same ones so I'm hoping for an adorable 'team photo' in the future!


----------



## British Mummy

Hi all, sorry Bridget can't help you with the doppler as I've never used I've myself. I've had horrid cramping to do with indigestion the last week, desperate for my stomach to sort oneself out. I've had no spotting at all since my last period so that's good otherwise I'd obviously be worried it was something else. Started having nose bleeds, dizziness and getting really frustrated at work. I haven't told anyone yet and wondering when to... Our summer hols run July 19th-September 1st. So I'll either be 10.5 Weeks or almost 17 Weeks when I go back. Would you tell them before? Just worried that I'll go back in September with bad news from my first scan (will be around 1st August) and have to deal with telling them... Advice?


----------



## maisie78

Can't help with the doppler I'm afraid Bridget. Perhaps post on first tri? 

Jmandrews hope you are ok and everything is alright with baby x

Welcome to the new ladies xx

British Mummy I think I would wait until after the Summer Hols if you can resist telling people. That way you have had your anomaly scan so will feel more relaxed and you will have a photo to show too :) xx


----------



## bubbamadness

jmandrews said:


> I am terrified. I'm not having symptoms anymore. This is what happened a fees before my MC last time. Ugh just makes me so nervous. My scan can't come soon enough. I need reassurance. If I am going to MC I just want to know now.

The same thing happend to me at 6 weeks which made me worried. I bought more tests to make sure lines were nice and dark still. But then as soon as i hit 7 weeks 2 days along came gagging in the mornings and feeling sick all day, which is slowly getting worse. I dont feel like eating, am so tired and clothes are getting tight. So im sure that by the time you get to 7 weeks some symptoms will be back again. Try not to worry, im sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Bridget you should be able to easily distinguish between your heartbeat and the baby. 
Especially if you look at some you tube videos. 
There's a lot of arteries in that area, easiest thing to do imo is find your pulse with your hand on your neck while you find the fetal heartbeat to check it isn't your own pulse which you hear as double on the doppler a loud beat and a quieter one in between. 
The fetal heartbeat is a definite two loud beats and really is fast, 2 or more to your one pulse. 
The other whooshing noise you might hear is probably the placenta. 
I found the heartbeat two days ago for over a minute it only moved slightly during the time but I didn't do it for long once I found it. 
Xx


----------



## lora123

I forgot about this thread and now there is 130 more pages for me to read through lol!
I'll have to remember to check back here more often!

So I'm nine weeks today, feeling pretty rough with nausea and lack of energy.
have bought a sonoline b doppler which will be arriving this afternoon so excited to try that out!
Hope everyone else is well. I shall start reading through some of this thread to catch up!


----------



## ttc126

Ladies, I've been spending my morning pathetically crying because I'm so nauseous! Even with the zofran i feel like total crap! Can not eat or even close my eyes for relief :(

Sorry just wanted to whine. Happy Independence Day to US ladies!


----------



## lynnikins

i spent my morning working hard, and out this evening with husband and the kids, i need a mummy nap for a bit though im shattered.


----------



## Feronia

I just ordered a carseat already. Ugh, I know it's early, but it was such a good deal! For Canadian ladies, the EvenFlo SureRide DLX is on sale from Best Buy for $83! It's convertible and can be used from infant to child, and it's extended rear facing to 40 lbs.

Now I need to sell my car because two rear-facing carseats in a small, two door car would be a NIGHTMARE! Not looking forward to this.

Oh, and this nausea sucks! For those of you who are worried about symptoms disappearing, it happens to me, too -- then comes back full force. It doesn't stop me from worrying when they go away, but I'm going to *try* to stop worrying and enjoy any nausea-free time I have.


----------



## 2nd time

Can anyone eles feel movement I know it sounds early but this is my 6th preg and hopfuly 5th take home baby it feels like a swarm of butterflys lol who knows maybe there is a football team inbthere


----------



## jmandrews

bubbamadness said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am terrified. I'm not having symptoms anymore. This is what happened a fees before my MC last time. Ugh just makes me so nervous. My scan can't come soon enough. I need reassurance. If I am going to MC I just want to know now.
> 
> The same thing happend to me at 6 weeks which made me worried. I bought more tests to make sure lines were nice and dark still. But then as soon as i hit 7 weeks 2 days along came gagging in the mornings and feeling sick all day, which is slowly getting worse. I dont feel like eating, am so tired and clothes are getting tight. So im sure that by the time you get to 7 weeks some symptoms will be back again. Try not to worry, im sure all will be fine xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! As awful as that sounds it makes me feel better knowing that. 
Hope your appetite returns soon. :)
Maybe it's waiting until I am home from vacation. Baby was being nice and letting me enjoy my time away haha


----------



## bumblebeexo

Have my '12 week scan' a week on Monday based on LMP. My cycles were so irregular though that I know I'm not that far! My ticker is based on my guess as to when we dtd and when I think I ovulated (also with the progression of clearblue). I'll be 8 weeks exactly according my guess, really hope everything is okay!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia that's an amazing deal, we have ds car seat such rf for ages and is ok for newborns but it's a pain to swap to other cars so I have to get an infant carrier plus a new seat for ds as his head is almost at the maximum height but he's too young to go into the next type of seat with a belt. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Maybe someone will know this... i bought my son's infant seat brand new June of 2013. Never been in an accident and no problems with it. Is it ok to reuse for the new baby? I can't remember the expiration for infant carseats. 3 years?

Another question. I was planning to put new baby in the middle seat (we have a small SUV) and my son on the driver's side assuming everything fits ok. Is that what you mommies working on #2 are planning? 

Are you ladies with little ones close in age planning to get a double stroller? Mine will be 16ish months apart and my ds is not crawling or walking yet. He is behind on his gross motor skills according to his pedi (we aren't worried at all) so i am thinking he may not be walking like crazy at 16 months...


----------



## British Mummy

maisie78 said:


> Can't help with the doppler I'm afraid Bridget. Perhaps post on first tri?
> 
> Jmandrews hope you are ok and everything is alright with baby x
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies xx
> 
> British Mummy I think I would wait until after the Summer Hols if you can resist telling people. That way you have had your anomaly scan so will feel more relaxed and you will have a photo to show too :) xx

Thanks for your reply:) no I just meant HR and the principal for risk assessment, appointments and just giving them lots of notice. I don't want them to be awkward about any of my part time working demands when I return if they feel I didn't give them lots of notice. My first pregnancy I told them at 10 Weeks and had endless appointments and off sick from 34 Weeks with severe spd, which i'm confident I'll get again. I'll just wait anyway. 17 Weeks is still before half way, right? :)


----------



## cckarting

Most car seats have an expiration date on the bottom or manufacture date on it. My ds2 is 5 6 in sep I bought is car seat in 08 and doesn't expire until this dec


----------



## ZombieKitten

bumblebeexo said:


> Have my '12 week scan' a week on Monday based on LMP. My cycles were so irregular though that I know I'm not that far! My ticker is based on my guess as to when we dtd and when I think I ovulated (also with the progression of clearblue). I'll be 8 weeks exactly according my guess, really hope everything is okay!

Just keep in mind when you're getting your scan that you are not as far along as they think going by your LMP. I ovulate really late, and whenever I go in for a scan, I get all freaked out because they worry me that development is slow or behind and all that stuff. No matter how many times I tell them that I'm positive on which day I ovulate, they never take it into consideration and insist on going by LMP :dohh: The worst is when they do an "early scan" at 8 weeks (when you're really only 5 or 6) and they don't see anything until they do an internal. Good luck at your scan! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, after reading what you said yesterday about scans, i did some research! I was amazed at how i thought it was perfectly harmless! But the truth is they just don't know! 

One thing i read is how babieswho got a lot of scans ended up being left handed a large % of the time. They are thinking it may have some effect on brain development. I can tell you that with my son i had probably 20+ scans due to complications. I don't feel they all were necessary looking back. But guess what? At only 10 months, my son very clearly favors his left hand. My dh, myself, and all of our immediate family members are right handed. Can't help but think it's not a coincidence! Not saying there is anything wrong with being left handed, but it makes me wonder with these new studies what else we may findout in the future. 

This time I've already had two scans for bleeding, but i am hoping for no more until 20 wks or there about. 

Just thought some of you might find this interesting :)


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Maybe someone will know this... i bought my son's infant seat brand new June of 2013. Never been in an accident and no problems with it. Is it ok to reuse for the new baby? I can't remember the expiration for infant carseats. 3 years?
> 
> Another question. I was planning to put new baby in the middle seat (we have a small SUV) and my son on the driver's side assuming everything fits ok. Is that what you mommies working on #2 are planning?
> 
> Are you ladies with little ones close in age planning to get a double stroller? Mine will be 16ish months apart and my ds is not crawling or walking yet. He is behind on his gross motor skills according to his pedi (we aren't worried at all) so i am thinking he may not be walking like crazy at 16 months...

Either look for an expiry date or contact the manufacturer but it should be completely fine. 
Even if your son was walking imo a double would most likely be necessary for 99% of people with that age gap. 2 years plus age gap and I would say probably ok without depending on your transport and lifestyle. 
Xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

ttc126 said:


> Feronia, after reading what you said yesterday about scans, i did some research! I was amazed at how i thought it was perfectly harmless! But the truth is they just don't know!
> 
> One thing i read is how babieswho got a lot of scans ended up being left handed a large % of the time. They are thinking it may have some effect on brain development. I can tell you that with my son i had probably 20+ scans due to complications. I don't feel they all were necessary looking back. But guess what? At only 10 months, my son very clearly favors his left hand. My dh, myself, and all of our immediate family members are right handed. Can't help but think it's not a coincidence! Not saying there is anything wrong with being left handed, but it makes me wonder with these new studies what else we may findout in the future.
> 
> This time I've already had two scans for bleeding, but i am hoping for no more until 20 wks or there about.
> 
> Just thought some of you might find this interesting :)

Very interesting... since I get a cervical cerclage put in, I get a scan normally about every 2 weeks from week 14 til about week 26 or 28 (depending how my cervix looks at week 26). I never really though anything of it before... but my daughter (who's almost 2 and a half) does seem to favor her left hand more. For the most part she uses both hands but I do notice her using her left a bit more often. I had no idea that this could be related to having a lot of ultrasounds!


----------



## maisie78

I had no idea there were expiration dates on car seats! Thankfully I am sure the maxi cosi infant we have will be fine as only had it since January 2013. Still glad I know now though so thanks for the info.

We will be getting a double stroller as dd is developmentally behind in mobility due to her visual impairment so is unlikely to be walking by the time baby comes along. I did have my sights set on a bugaboo donkey duo but decided we couldn't afford the re-mortgage we would need :haha: but then I saw a couple with an O'baby Zezu multi in the supermarket the other day and the toddler looked really comfy. After reading great reviews I think this is what I will be getting. Big difference between £1100 and £250 :)

The dreaded spotting has started again today. Frankly I am getting pretty pi&@ed off with it now. Just when I think it has stopped and I start to relax a bit BAM it's back again and I am a bag of nerves all over again. Got a feeling this little one is going to keep me on my toes until they arrive :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Masie I hope your spotting stops very soon, I spotted a lot when pregnant with ds. I was so fed up with it, and anxious too. 
Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Re strollers I have a single quinny zap ror short trips a double maclarren side by siee a phill and ted explorer and an o baby tripple side by side.

if you do alot of off roadingnthe phill an tednis great but imo rubbish after the newborn stage as all my kids did was kick eachother from underneath I eneed up feeling guilty that 2nd child was missing out two thus the twin sie3 by side.

the tripple side b5 side looks realy cute but waighs like 24lb empty andbroesnt fit through doors but the obany quality is just as good as the mclaren


----------



## Captain

Came out of the bathroom earlier and OH asked if I had been talking to Ralph. Having no idea who or what he was talking about I was like "Ralph? Who's that?"

Then he said I was in the bathroom calling out for Ralph, like, raaaaaalllphhh.

Even though I'd just been blowing chunks I really got a kick out of it and maybe one or two of you will too!?


----------



## 2nd time

Captain said:


> Came out of the bathroom earlier and OH asked if I had been talking to Ralph. Having no idea who or what he was talking about I was like "Ralph? Who's that?"
> 
> Then he said I was in the bathroom calling out for Ralph, like, raaaaaalllphhh.
> 
> Even though I'd just been blowing chunks I really got a kick out of it and maybe one or two of you will too!?

Lol thats gross I would have had to poke him with something sharp though


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hahahaha that is kind of funny! 

I'm 9 weeks today! Got a consultant appointment for the 23rd to discuss VBAC and my 12 week scan appointment came through as well - 10.00am on 25th, eep! (I even wrote "eep!" on the calendar,lol)


----------



## ZombieKitten

MrsPoodle said:


> Hahahaha that is kind of funny!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today! Got a consultant appointment for the 23rd to discuss VBAC and my 12 week scan appointment came through as well - 10.00am on 25th, eep! (I even wrote "eep!" on the calendar,lol)

Happy 9 weeks! I'm 9 weeks today too :thumbup: how exciting for your first scan! Just a few weeks away! :happydance:


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> Feronia, after reading what you said yesterday about scans, i did some research! I was amazed at how i thought it was perfectly harmless! But the truth is they just don't know!
> 
> One thing i read is how babieswho got a lot of scans ended up being left handed a large % of the time. They are thinking it may have some effect on brain development. I can tell you that with my son i had probably 20+ scans due to complications. I don't feel they all were necessary looking back. But guess what? At only 10 months, my son very clearly favors his left hand. My dh, myself, and all of our immediate family members are right handed. Can't help but think it's not a coincidence! Not saying there is anything wrong with being left handed, but it makes me wonder with these new studies what else we may findout in the future.
> 
> This time I've already had two scans for bleeding, but i am hoping for no more until 20 wks or there about.
> 
> Just thought some of you might find this interesting :)

Interesting, I only had 2 scans with my daughter (1 at 12 weeks due to cramping and me being paranoid after 2 m/cs), and then my 20 week scan. She very clearly favours her left hand, too, at 18 months. Maybe it's too early and she'll change though. I do also wonder we'll find find out in the future with any new safety data. It's always changing, so I'm wary. For this pregnancy, I've also have already had 2 scans for bleeding and the subchorionic hematoma, but I am going to try to avoid any others besides the 20-week scan unless I start bleeding again. 

Carseats: Yes, you can totally reuse your carseat if it's not expired for the second kid! Right now I have DD's carseat behind the passenger seat because we have a really small car. I like it because I can reach back and stroke her head if she gets whiny, but I'm also getting the feeling that behind the driver's seat is safer due to the frequency of needing to make left hand turns on green lights in Vancouver! Does anyone know for sure? (We can't use the middle seat in our current car, but we'll sell it before baby #2 arrives since using 2 ERF seats in a 2-door car would SUUUCK!)

Strollers: No idea, we never used one for DD. We're going to *try* to stick to babywearing for #2 as well, especially since DD will be walking more. We've gotten by 18 months without a stroller, so hopefully we can keep going!:thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Wow Feronia, no stroller at all, that's awesome! Hopefully you can arrange something when you have two. :lol:

Lying in bed eating caramels for breakfast because they're the only thing in the hotel room to snack on. I can't wait until I'm home!

Captain, sorry you're being sick, but your husband is hysterical. :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

I live for Car Seats For the Littles Facebook page. If you can't find an expiration on your seat, tell them the year and make and someone there will know. :) I believe for many seats it's 6 years but I could be incorrect. Our infant seat is not expired so we will be using it. New baby will be in the middle and our then-3-year-old will be RF behind the passenger seat in her Diono. :) 

I don't intend to get a double, at least not right away. We never used a stroller with Aria until I began running again with our jogger. We wore or put the infant seat in the grocery part of the cart if we were out for groceries and she was asleep. 

I may invest in a double stroller in the summer to go jogging again. We will see. Crossing that bridge as it comes. :)


----------



## ttc126

Thanks everyone!!! I looked and the expiration is june 2016! So i will reuse until we get a convertible seat for #2 :)

What type of carrier is good for baby wearing? I used a very lightweight linen wrap type carrier with my son but it put a ton of strain on my back when he reached 14-15 lbs. I've thought of getting an ergo or similar. Any thoughts Feronia or other baby wearing friends?


----------



## ttc126

Congrats on 9 weeks ladies! It's a big milestone!!!!


----------



## Feronia

Now that my daughter is older, back carries are the way to go. I love the Tula, which is like the Ergo but with more padding. I still use my woven wraps quite a bit as well for back carries, and I'll definitely use them for my newborn. Aww, I missed wrapping squishes! :D

it's nice to go to local babywearing groups and try things out since it's a personal preference!


----------



## jmandrews

ttc126 said:


> Maybe someone will know this... i bought my son's infant seat brand new June of 2013. Never been in an accident and no problems with it. Is it ok to reuse for the new baby? I can't remember the expiration for infant carseats. 3 years?
> 
> Another question. I was planning to put new baby in the middle seat (we have a small SUV) and my son on the driver's side assuming everything fits ok. Is that what you mommies working on #2 are planning?
> 
> Are you ladies with little ones close in age planning to get a double stroller? Mine will be 16ish months apart and my ds is not crawling or walking yet. He is behind on his gross motor skills according to his pedi (we aren't worried at all) so i am thinking he may not be walking like crazy at 16 months...

5 years for car seat :) 
We have a double stroller already. It converts from single to double. We have the city select baby jogger and love it!


----------



## swanxxsong

I think the Tula and Ergo are great carriers. I love the SSCs. 

I used a Moby until she was a few months old. One she got heavy enough that I had to keep adjusting nonstop, I moved onto woven wraps and SSCs and I also have a mei tei I love. I also agree with Feronia! If there's a baby wearing group local to you, or a store that sells carriers and allows try ons, I highly suggest checking it out. Our BW group lends carriers for up to a month at a time for ladies to try before buying. It's a nice way to learn more about what suits your needs. :) 

All this talk about car seats makes me remember I NEED to contact Graco ASAP. Our infant seat is a Graco and needs a new buckle. Sigh.


----------



## ZombieKitten

swanxxsong said:


> All this talk about car seats makes me remember I NEED to contact Graco ASAP. Our infant seat is a Graco and needs a new buckle. Sigh.

Yeah! Me too! All my carseats need new buckles :dohh:


----------



## Katy78

Captain, I suppose your baby will be named Ralph if it's a boy? :rofl:
Feronia, baby seat behind the driver's seat is safer anyway because in case of an accident, the driver instinctively protects him/herself and therefore that side is better for the baby to be.


----------



## Katy78

Double post???!!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hi ladies..

I just got back from my scan and all is well :)

Saw bubbas heartbeat and measuring 8+1. I couldn't be happier :)

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Can you change my DD to Feb 13 please :)


----------



## imphope

Hi! I've been quietly following along and things are going ok here. I am 10 weeks today (LMP). I go for my '12 week appt' next Tuesday but will only be 11+3. I just moved to a different state last week and it's a new doctor. According to their website they only do 8 and 20 week ultrasounds but I don't know if they will do one for me since I will be a new patient. I really just can't wait to hear a heartbeat. Still no major symptoms except very tired and frequent urination. Someone reassure me this is ok? I swear my belly already pokes out.


----------



## chimama

Congrats Shamz!


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I looked and the expiration is june 2016! So i will reuse until we get a convertible seat for #2 :)
> 
> What type of carrier is good for baby wearing? I used a very lightweight linen wrap type carrier with my son but it put a ton of strain on my back when he reached 14-15 lbs. I've thought of getting an ergo or similar. Any thoughts Feronia or other baby wearing friends?

We have an ergo and love it, used it to travel abroad in airports by myself with ds, I 
could carry him in it now weight wise but he's too big for it as it doesn't keep his legs in the right place and would dig in his thighs. 
I have a stretchy wrap for newborn it's like a moby. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Can you change my DD to Feb 13 please :)

Great you got moved forward a few days congratulations xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Does anyone else get a sick feeling when their craving isn't satisfied?


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
im officially caught on this thread now haha

for those who live in the states did everyone have a good 4th of july?
me, OH and our german shepherd xena went to the beach with my dad my sister her husband and their 23 month old and then me and my dad and OH went out to OH's dads property out in the country and watched the fireworks. it was a really long day but very fun. only got a tad bit sunburnt. but my favorite sweatshirt got popped by the fire at the beach so now there is a quarter sized hole in it :(

as for strollers my sister is giving us her 2012 BOB Revolution SE because they are expecting #2 any day now and are going to be getting a double stroller
its an awesome stroller and they most of the attachments for it we just have to get an infant carseat adapter for it depending on what brand of infant carseat we end up getting. it would highly recommend this stroller to anyone (they also come in double strollers as well)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL7RpvKZAnA

^that is an awesome demo to show you all of the great features it has


----------



## RaspberryK

dcm_mw12 said:


> Does anyone else get a sick feeling when their craving isn't satisfied?

Yes me! I seem to have my sickness under control as long as I eat every 2 hours and drink my cloudy lemonade xx


----------



## RaspberryK

That's a stroke of luck Bridget! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

I became acquainted with ralph las night I have caught a bug off my darling kids feel so rouhh and worried to be ill whilstnin 1st tri


----------



## MellyH

I definitely get nauseated if I don't eat something pretty soon after waking up. I haven't really had cravings yet, more that I'll be scanning around in my head for something I think I can stomach and when I land on something I announce to my husband 'Ooooh, McDonalds fries' so he probably thinks they are cravings. :lol:


----------



## nicole6212

Welcome to all the new ladies! 
Had my dating scan today, and it went well. For some reason they wouldn't let DH come in, which I thought was really weird. The picture was really blurry, but I did see the flickering heartbeat, which is quite the relief considering all the spotting I've had in the last few days. It was just an ultrasound tech doing it, not my doctor, so they "couldn't" answer any questions. She said I was around 7 weeks, which doesn't really make sense to me, since by LMP I was 8 weeks, OPK showed I ovulated on May 23rd, temp shows I ovulated on May 25th, and the only possible bd's that would have resulted in conception are may 22nd and may 25th. Then again, I'm not the doctor  
Anyone else been told their bladder is 'overfilled' when they drink the amount of water they're supposed to, in the time frame they're supposed to? Kinda takes a bit of the fun out of the ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







blurry ultrasound 7-8 weeks.png
File size: 144.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ZombieKitten

dcm_mw12 said:


> Does anyone else get a sick feeling when their craving isn't satisfied?

I do! It happens if I even THINK about a food that my body just doesn't want. DH will be like "I'm making porkchops tonight, sound good?" (or whatever he plans to cook for dinner) and if I don't want I'll just get sudden nausea/full feeling, even if I was starving before



MellyH said:


> I definitely get nauseated if I don't eat something pretty soon after waking up. I haven't really had cravings yet, more that I'll be scanning around in my head for something I think I can stomach and when I land on something I announce to my husband 'Ooooh, McDonalds fries' so he probably thinks they are cravings. :lol:

Everyone [that knows I'm pregnant] immediately jokes around the second I see something and state that I want it. It's always "Ohhhh the cravings begin!" "Ohhh it must be a boy/girl/multiples". A couple weeks ago I saw a commercial for TacoBell for some new thing that came out (I forget what it's called), but it's like a quesadilla wrapped around a burrito and ALL I said was "wow.. that looks interesting..." and immediately DH left (mind you it's 10:30pm!!) to go to TacoBell and get one for me. Honestly... I think he wanted one for himself and is just using the "pregnant wifes crazy cravings" to try and justify things lol :haha: But in all honesty, the only things I have been "craving" is water (because of this crazy heat I'm sure), and cheese (I'm assuming for the calcium), but nothing really over the top crazy... and I would probably be craving these things even if I wasn't pregnant lol


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone else have a stretching/burning sensation in their abdomen? It feels like I've done 1000 crunches in a row. I had this with my dd too. I forgot how uncomfortable it is. Especially after sitting in a car for 12.5 hours!


----------



## MrsTM1

jmandrews said:


> Anyone else have a stretching/burning sensation in their abdomen? It feels like I've done 1000 crunches in a row. I had this with my dd too. I forgot how uncomfortable it is. Especially after sitting in a car for 12.5 hours!

I'm feeling like I've been punched really hard right below my belly button! I'm just glad that I can lay down during the day if I need to do so.


----------



## savvysaver

Hoping someone can help...is it normal to have like a stabbing pain around the left hip area? It only last about 5-10 minutes and it isn't super painful but does feel very uncomfortable. It started yesterday evening and has happened about 6-7 times throughout the last 24 hours. 

jmandrews, I sometimes get the sore abdomen too.


----------



## Megamegan

Yep, I get sore abdomen feeling a lot. I also get really sharp gas pains but I know what they are because I will feel the gas first. I'm going #2 a lot more these days so that must be why. 

Nicole- I can never drink all the water they say to. I can drink like a quarter of the amount, then I have the intense urge to pee! And I'll do it like 10 minutes before I go to my appt because otherwise I absolutely can't hold it in. It's painful. Even when I wasn't pregnant.

I also feel sick if I don't eat the "right" food my body wants. And I've been dreading cleaning our kitchen because of all the smells. I haven't been unbearably nauseous, but definitely enough to annoy me.

Last night for 4th of July we went to the Mets game and they had fireworks in Citi Field at the end. The fireworks were lame- how much can do you in a baseball stadium?- but it was my first baseball game as an adult and we got in free with special seats because of DH's work, so it was a blast. Definitely way more fun than doing nothing, which is what we almost did.


----------



## Megamegan

savvy- It's probably normal, I've gotten all sorts of pains, and maybe with the twins everything is intensified. But you should keep track of it so you can tell your doctor. Seems like the word on the street is, if you aren't spotting or having a fever, it's okay for now.


----------



## savvysaver

ZombieKitten said:


> A couple weeks ago I saw a commercial for TacoBell for some new thing that came out (I forget what it's called), but it's like a quesadilla wrapped around a burrito and ALL I said was "wow.. that looks interesting..." and immediately DH left (mind you it's 10:30pm!!) to go to TacoBell and get one for me. Honestly... I think he wanted one for himself and is just using the "pregnant wifes crazy cravings" to try and justify things lol :haha:

I totally wanted that Taco Bell Quesarito! Unfortunately I can't eat wheat or onion and taco bell is totally out of the question. Glad you got one, was it any good? I also have had a craving for the pizza hut dinner box that I see on tv every commercial! This pregnancy has me totally craving wheat! :(


----------



## savvysaver

Megamegan said:


> savvy- It's probably normal, I've gotten all sorts of pains, and maybe with the twins everything is intensified. But you should keep track of it so you can tell your doctor. Seems like the word on the street is, if you aren't spotting or having a fever, it's okay for now.

Thanks, I figured if it is still happening on Monday I would call over to the office and ask. Hoping it is just everything stretching but I get so nervous with sharp pains.


----------



## 2nd time

Savey it sounds like round ligament pain it will be stronger for you becauee of the extra stretch. Does it stop if 6ou layrown


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh my goodness that is totally my version of MS in a nutshell
if i dont eat something within like 20 minutes of waking up i feel like im going to barf and sometimes throughout the day too if i get hungry but most intense first thing in the morning
still havent barfed yet or gagged or come even close
but yesterday i felt the worse until we got mcdonalds breakfast hehe


----------



## ZombieKitten

savvysaver said:


> I totally wanted that Taco Bell Quesarito! Unfortunately I can't eat wheat or onion and taco bell is totally out of the question. Glad you got one, was it any good? I also have had a craving for the pizza hut dinner box that I see on tv every commercial! This pregnancy has me totally craving wheat! :(

QUESARITO! Thats what it is! It was pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

The commercials for the Quesarito keep making me want it. But the last times I are Taco Bell years ago, I got sick. Three times in a row! SO I'm cut off. Hahaha. 

The BOB is a really nice stroller Bridget! You'll love it! :) 

I have horrible gas pains. Horrible. No one wants to sit in the same room as me. Hahaha.


----------



## Feronia

jmandrews said:


> Anyone else have a stretching/burning sensation in their abdomen? It feels like I've done 1000 crunches in a row. I had this with my dd too. I forgot how uncomfortable it is. Especially after sitting in a car for 12.5 hours!

I'm getting that, too, and I did with DD as well. I take it to mean that my uterus is growing and my abdominal muscles are expanding. I hope I don't get diastacis rectii again!

The only things helping the morning sickness are lemonade and peppermint essential oil. Just a whif of the peppermint is enough to quell it for a bit. Smoothies are nice, too!


----------



## savvysaver

2nd time said:


> Savey it sounds like round ligament pain it will be stronger for you becauee of the extra stretch. Does it stop if 6ou layrown

Thanks, last week I told the nurse I had pain when I cough/sneeze and she mentioned round ligament pain...so hopefully that is the issue I am having. I tried laying down and it didn't help too much, I curled up in a ball and it seemed to help a little.


----------



## jmandrews

Feronia said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a stretching/burning sensation in their abdomen? It feels like I've done 1000 crunches in a row. I had this with my dd too. I forgot how uncomfortable it is. Especially after sitting in a car for 12.5 hours!
> 
> I'm getting that, too, and I did with DD as well. I take it to mean that my uterus is growing and my abdominal muscles are expanding. I hope I don't get diastacis rectii again!
> 
> The only things helping the morning sickness are lemonade and peppermint essential oil. Just a whif of the peppermint is enough to quell it for a bit. Smoothies are nice, too!Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not alone :) I'll take it as a sign baby is healthy.

What is diastacis rectii? I've never heard of that.


----------



## ttc126

Are the sore ab feelings off and on? I have them off and on but not sure if it's ok?

I have such extreme anxiety lately. It's awful. I'm still very nauseous, but worried about lack of sore boobs (though I only had one day of that really). I'm not having any more spotting, but worry everything is not ok. I think anxiety is a big symptom for me, but i am so stressed the past couple of days. 

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow (6th) and my next appointment is 2 weeks away. So worried we won't hear that heartbeat. :( Please tell me I'm being foolish!


----------



## MellyH

I don't think you're foolish, it's natural to worry that things that you can't tell anything about aren't going the way you hope!

I haven't had abdominal pains (beside gas cramps!) but it sounds like lots of the other girls have.


----------



## xxyjadexx

My sickness has got a lot better the past two days thank God!! Congratulations to all those who have seen heartbeats and their little babies on a scan, im still waiting for my first appointment. 
I think at my first appointment I will talk to the midwife about a csection. My first baby was born with shoulder dystocia and it was hard to get him out. After the birth shoulder distocya was never mentioned to me I was just told he had been a little stuck! So when I got pregnant again I just assumed everything would be fine and went for a normal delivery again, I had a terrible time and to cut a long story short my little girl again got stuck but this time more seriously. Her chord got compressed and her heart stopped. She was resucitated and spent 10days in nicu. 
The midwifes had a debrief a week later and the 1st shoulder dystocia had not been made overly obvious in my notes and then had been missed during my second pregnancy. I don't think I can risk all that again, if it's happened twice I won't chance it!


----------



## RaspberryK

Jade that sounds very scary I imagine you will get some consultant care this time? Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

I hope I get to see a consultant just for their opinion but I'm not sure what the system is out here when it comes to being high risk!


----------



## RaspberryK

My midwife went through everything in the first booking appointment and I have the consultant appointment date through for a week after my "12 week" scan. Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

savvysaver said:


> Hoping someone can help...is it normal to have like a stabbing pain around the left hip area? It only last about 5-10 minutes and it isn't super painful but does feel very uncomfortable. It started yesterday evening and has happened about 6-7 times throughout the last 24 hours.
> 
> jmandrews, I sometimes get the sore abdomen too.

Hello, could it be wind? Lol. I was worried a few weeks ago cos of pains, then i realised it was gas! Lol. X


----------



## jmandrews

ttc126 said:


> Are the sore ab feelings off and on? I have them off and on but not sure if it's ok?
> 
> I have such extreme anxiety lately. It's awful. I'm still very nauseous, but worried about lack of sore boobs (though I only had one day of that really). I'm not having any more spotting, but worry everything is not ok. I think anxiety is a big symptom for me, but i am so stressed the past couple of days.
> 
> I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow (6th) and my next appointment is 2 weeks away. So worried we won't hear that heartbeat. :( Please tell me I'm being foolish!

It is on and off don't worry. Aw I understand being symptomless and having anxiety. You sound a lot like me. Everything "I'm not having" is freaking me out. I didn't really have any symptoms with my DD and she is perfectly healthy. You are 10 weeks! That's a wonderful thing! Try to relax and keep busy. Try to not let it get to you too much. Enjoy the now because we can't control what does and doesn't happen. Baby healthy and in 2 weeks you will see that. :) together we can get through it. You are almost in the 2nd Tri. Yay!


----------



## jmandrews

bubbamadness said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help...is it normal to have like a stabbing pain around the left hip area? It only last about 5-10 minutes and it isn't super painful but does feel very uncomfortable. It started yesterday evening and has happened about 6-7 times throughout the last 24 hours.
> 
> jmandrews, I sometimes get the sore abdomen too.
> 
> Hello, could it be wind? Lol. I was worried a few weeks ago cos of pains, then i realised it was gas! Lol. XClick to expand...

Yes that is gas pains! I had it sooo so bad with my dd. One time it made me throw up because I was in so much pain. Get GAS X it is the best stuff in the world! It works I promise and my dr had recommended it to me. :)


----------



## imphope

ttc126 I am with you. 10 weeks here and I'm nervous a lot. Lack of symptoms always makes me terrified that I won't hear a heartbeat next week at my appointment. I know worrying won't help but it's almost impossible not to. I only seem to have a frequent urge to pee and I get tired easily. That's it. Hope we both get some good reassuring news soon.


----------



## Megamegan

I don't know, some of my pains are clearly gas pains, and some of them are clearly not. They are more like muscles cramping up or even random shooting pains like in my hips. I think it's all normal and it doesn't really worry me. I too get it when I sneeze, or sit up really fast. I think it's just our bodies adjusting. As long as it's not like excruciating pain, I think it's normal. 

ttc126 try not to worry so much dear! I'm sure everything is fine. Lack of symptoms means you're lucky! I don't know, it kinda helps me to remember that this is out of my control, so there's no use worrying too much. I get it though. I hope you feel better soon, anxiety is no fun at all.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies. I feel better this morning. I am still very morning sick without medicine so i won't focus on what i don't feel.... 

Happy 10 weeks to you Imphope!!! 

Wow first tri is kind of flying this time.... excited for everyone!!!


----------



## savvysaver

jmandrews said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help...is it normal to have like a stabbing pain around the left hip area? It only last about 5-10 minutes and it isn't super painful but does feel very uncomfortable. It started yesterday evening and has happened about 6-7 times throughout the last 24 hours.
> 
> jmandrews, I sometimes get the sore abdomen too.
> 
> Hello, could it be wind? Lol. I was worried a few weeks ago cos of pains, then i realised it was gas! Lol. XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes that is gas pains! I had it sooo so bad with my dd. One time it made me throw up because I was in so much pain. Get GAS X it is the best stuff in the world! It works I promise and my dr had recommended it to me. :)Click to expand...

I am going to say it was probably not gas pains for me, I have suffered for 4+ years with GI issues/IBS so I have had my share of gas pains and this was something I have never felt before...but I also have never been pregnant before. Good news is I haven't had any of the sharp pains in over 12 hours, hopefully it was just the round ligament pain or my uterus stretching. 

Megamegan, it looks like it was just random shooting hip pains for me. They lasted like 36 hours and maybe appeared about 8 times randomly for around 10 minutes. 

m/c really freaks me out so anything that doesn't feel normal worries me, thanks everyone for your input, I appreciate all the suggestions. I am just taking it easy and telling myself to relax and that everything will be okay! :flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

9 weeks today!! Have i really made it this far! :cloud9: Scan tomorrow at EPU under FS so will finally get to know if everything is ok in there!! excited, scared to death all at the same time! If everything is ok it might start to feel real then! We will tell immediate family (aunts and uncles etc...) but wil likely still wait until '12 week' NT scan before going completely public x


----------



## Feronia

Diastasis recti is when your abdominal muscles are separated after you give birth. Mine were split 4 fingers apart, and you have to do certain exercises (and avoid crunches) for it to heal. I hope to prevent it from happening as severely this time!



xxyjadexx said:


> My sickness has got a lot better the past two days thank God!! Congratulations to all those who have seen heartbeats and their little babies on a scan, im still waiting for my first appointment.
> I think at my first appointment I will talk to the midwife about a csection. My first baby was born with shoulder dystocia and it was hard to get him out. After the birth shoulder distocya was never mentioned to me I was just told he had been a little stuck! So when I got pregnant again I just assumed everything would be fine and went for a normal delivery again, I had a terrible time and to cut a long story short my little girl again got stuck but this time more seriously. Her chord got compressed and her heart stopped. She was resucitated and spent 10days in nicu.
> The midwifes had a debrief a week later and the 1st shoulder dystocia had not been made overly obvious in my notes and then had been missed during my second pregnancy. I don't think I can risk all that again, if it's happened twice I won't chance it!

Oh my, that must have been very scary for you. Hopefully they talk to you about it this time. What position did you birth in? Hands and knees is really, really good for shoulder dystocia and solves it almost every time since your pelvis is open very wide (30% more than on your back). Though it's good to talk to your care provider about it in case you have other issues leading to the dystocia.


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, what can be done to prevent the muscle separation? Is there anything we could be doing in advance?! Yikes!

My sister-in-law is staying with us for the next four days and I'm going to have to hide my morning sickness from her somehow! It's not so bad right now, just a gross feeling that comes and goes. Certainly an improvement from last week when I was gagging into plastic bags on public transport in Japan. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> Feronia, what can be done to prevent the muscle separation? Is there anything we could be doing in advance?! Yikes!
> 
> My sister-in-law is staying with us for the next four days and I'm going to have to hide my morning sickness from her somehow! It's not so bad right now, just a gross feeling that comes and goes. Certainly an improvement from last week when I was gagging into plastic bags on public transport in Japan. :lol:

This site gives some good tips for preventing diastasis recti: https://www.pregnancyexercise.co.nz/how-to-avoid-diastasis-recti-during-pregnancy/ I really need to try to fix my bad posture!

Can you pretend to be recovering from a stomach bug to explain any nausea? That's what I did last pregnancy to my colleagues, hehe. The only problem was that they started spraying disinfectant around their desks because they were worried about getting sick, and the smell of it made me more sick!


----------



## MellyH

I said that all the Japanese food upset my stomach (true!) and I was excited to get back to my normal diet (also true!) so hopefully that allays suspicions for awhile. :lol:

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Megamegan

Lol you guys are funny! I never once considered what I'd say to cover up my pregnancy because I haven't ever wanted to cover it up! I'm so bad, lol. I know hardly anyone tells as early as I did but I just couldn't help myself. But I think those are good ideas :)


----------



## MellyH

Given my druthers, I'd be telling everyone too! But my husband wants to wait, he's much more risk-averse than I am in general, and his grandmother just passed away in May which his mother is still dealing with, and we didn't want to give her good news and then turn around immediately with more bad news. So I am having to hold it all in!


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies, just checking in as i cant keep up with the conversation! I'm 7 weeks on Tuesday, think my nausea finally hit me yesterday though only when I'm getting hungry. I've got some travel sickness bands which also work for morning sickness, got them for ds and they were a lifesaver! Got my first appt on 15th so not long now, though still got to wait until 12 weeks for a scan! The doctors have offered me blood tests to check my hcg levels are rising so i think ill take them up on the offer so i can feel a bit better as the lack of symptoms was concerning me!


----------



## Megamegan

Melly- I had to look up "druthers" lol. New word for me! But I see what you mean, if hubby had wanted me to wait, I would have. But he was just as eager to share the news. We're kinda doing it slowly, so each one of our friends gets to hear it in a special way. But at work I'm just telling people in response to something they say... like if someone says "Wanna go get a drink after work?" I'll say "Eh, probably not good for the baby". Haha. It totally catches them off guard.... they are like "Wait, what? Seriously!?" I'm having fun with it.

Hey Christina my due date buddy! Although I changed my ticker to be based on ovulation... and I have a scan on Tuesday so hopefully they'll give me an accurate measurement. Sucks that you have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan! I'm sure everything is just fine, I'm also only feeling a little bit of nausea, nothing crazy, and my sore boobs are even calming down... now it's mostly just the nipples that are a bit sore. Not worried though. I just count my blessings when I have a day that I feel good. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I told at 8 weeks with my first. No regrets. 

After my two losses I'm only holding back now for the sake of my toddler. I know she won't fully 'get' the concept of me being pregnant yet but I don't want to explain if things don't go well. I'm paranoid that way. Haha. So we are waiting a little longer. Though a handful of people already know, they are aware that it's not fully public yet. 

8 weeks today! Can't wait for my appointment this week!


----------



## NickieMcG

Hi ladies, I would like to join please and my edd is 21st feb :-D

My name is Nickie and im 37, my partner is James he is 43. We have been together for 14 years and ttc for 13 years! After finally settling down in Scotland we started our ivf journey back in 2005. 2 failed attempts and many years later we are finally here and we can't quite believe it tbh, we thought it would never happen!

I am currently pregnant for the very first time and am 7 weeks and 3 days :-D and still in shock lol

It would be so nice to make some friends on here that are all around the same time in their pregnancies. Look forward to speaking to u all soon xxxx

p.s how do I get a banner signature thingy lol im rubbish at this type of thing lol


----------



## Shey

Welcome Nickie. Your due date is my older nieces bday.


----------



## maisie78

Hi Nickie. Huge congratulations!! I can only imagine how excited you both are after so long ttc. I can't help with the banner I'm afraid as I still don't quite know how I managed to get mine to work :)


----------



## nicole6212

NickieMcG said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join please and my edd is 21st feb :-D
> 
> My name is Nickie and im 37, my partner is James he is 43. We have been together for 14 years and ttc for 13 years! After finally settling down in Scotland we started our ivf journey back in 2005. 2 failed attempts and many years later we are finally here and we can't quite believe it tbh, we thought it would never happen!
> 
> I am currently pregnant for the very first time and am 7 weeks and 3 days :-D and still in shock lol
> 
> It would be so nice to make some friends on here that are all around the same time in their pregnancies. Look forward to speaking to u all soon xxxx
> 
> p.s how do I get a banner signature thingy lol im rubbish at this type of thing lol

Welcome, and congratulations Nickie! To get the banner to work you need to use the pseudo html code, the UBBCode, or the BBCode, not the html code.


----------



## NickieMcG

Thank you but that had confused me even more lmao he he he


----------



## nicole6212

NickieMcG said:


> Thank you but that had confused me even more lmao he he he

Lol, OK, so you're using a ticker from thebump.com, right? So once you've put in your due date, and picked your colours etc, it takes you to a page with code to copy. There's two blocks, the first says HTML code, and gives the part you have in your signature right now. The second part is the pseudo HTML code, and if you use that, you'll see your ticker on your posts. :) Hope I explained it a little clearer that time.


----------



## NickieMcG

nicole12 said:


> NickieMcG said:
> 
> 
> Thank you but that had confused me even more lmao he he he
> 
> Lol, OK, so you're using a ticker from thebump.com, right? So once you've put in your due date, and picked your colours etc, it takes you to a page with code to copy. There's two blocks, the first says HTML code, and gives the part you have in your signature right now. The second part is the pseudo HTML code, and if you use that, you'll see your ticker on your posts. :) Hope I explained it a little clearer that time.Click to expand...

Nicole lol bare with me.....im going to try right now ha ha ha


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats Nicki, I have an ivf baby onboard.. I'm 10 weeks this tue & due 3rd feb. is this a natural pregnancy for you & partner? Wish you a h&h 9 months.. I'm sure you still in shock.. I still can't believe it.. Xx


----------



## NickieMcG

JACKDOLL said:


> Congrats Nicki, I have an ivf baby onboard.. I'm 10 weeks this tue & due 3rd feb. is this a natural pregnancy for you & partner? Wish you a h&h 9 months.. I'm sure you still in shock.. I still can't believe it.. Xx

Hey, this was our last icsi attempt, but have not only got this bfp but also 2 frozen embies at blastocyst too so our last attempt could not have gone any better for us. Congrats to u also hun xx


----------



## NickieMcG

NickieMcG said:


> nicole12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickieMcG said:
> 
> 
> Thank you but that had confused me even more lmao he he he
> 
> Lol, OK, so you're using a ticker from thebump.com, right? So once you've put in your due date, and picked your colours etc, it takes you to a page with code to copy. There's two blocks, the first says HTML code, and gives the part you have in your signature right now. The second part is the pseudo HTML code, and if you use that, you'll see your ticker on your posts. :) Hope I explained it a little clearer that time.Click to expand...
> 
> Nicole lol bare with me.....im going to try right now ha ha haClick to expand...

Thanks hun, it was driving me mad xx


----------



## MellyH

Just a random whinge - I can't decide whether to put more, less, or something different in my tummy but I feel gross.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Feronia said:


> Diastasis recti is when your abdominal muscles are separated after you give birth. Mine were split 4 fingers apart, and you have to do certain exercises (and avoid crunches) for it to heal. I hope to prevent it from happening as severely this time!
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> My sickness has got a lot better the past two days thank God!! Congratulations to all those who have seen heartbeats and their little babies on a scan, im still waiting for my first appointment.
> I think at my first appointment I will talk to the midwife about a csection. My first baby was born with shoulder dystocia and it was hard to get him out. After the birth shoulder distocya was never mentioned to me I was just told he had been a little stuck! So when I got pregnant again I just assumed everything would be fine and went for a normal delivery again, I had a terrible time and to cut a long story short my little girl again got stuck but this time more seriously. Her chord got compressed and her heart stopped. She was resucitated and spent 10days in nicu.
> The midwifes had a debrief a week later and the 1st shoulder dystocia had not been made overly obvious in my notes and then had been missed during my second pregnancy. I don't think I can risk all that again, if it's happened twice I won't chance it!
> 
> Oh my, that must have been very scary for you. Hopefully they talk to you about it this time. What position did you birth in? Hands and knees is really, really good for shoulder dystocia and solves it almost every time since your pelvis is open very wide (30% more than on your back). Though it's good to talk to your care provider about it in case you have other issues leading to the dystocia.Click to expand...

I was flat on my back both times as I was induced so connected to the drip and ctg machine :-(


----------



## jmandrews

Megamegan said:


> I don't know, some of my pains are clearly gas pains, and some of them are clearly not. They are more like muscles cramping up or even random shooting pains like in my hips. I think it's all normal and it doesn't really worry me. I too get it when I sneeze, or sit up really fast. I think it's just our bodies adjusting. As long as it's not like excruciating pain, I think it's normal.
> 
> ttc126 try not to worry so much dear! I'm sure everything is fine. Lack of symptoms means you're lucky! I don't know, it kinda helps me to remember that this is out of my control, so there's no use worrying too much. I get it though. I hope you feel better soon, anxiety is no fun at all.

 This sharp pains in your hips could be round ligament pain. I get that a lot too. Especially first trimester. Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## xxyjadexx

NickieMcG said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join please and my edd is 21st feb :-D
> 
> My name is Nickie and im 37, my partner is James he is 43. We have been together for 14 years and ttc for 13 years! After finally settling down in Scotland we started our ivf journey back in 2005. 2 failed attempts and many years later we are finally here and we can't quite believe it tbh, we thought it would never happen!
> 
> I am currently pregnant for the very first time and am 7 weeks and 3 days :-D and still in shock lol
> 
> It would be so nice to make some friends on here that are all around the same time in their pregnancies. Look forward to speaking to u all soon xxxx
> 
> p.s how do I get a banner signature thingy lol im rubbish at this type of thing lol

Best of luck Nickie!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Nickie!!!! Such a beautiful miracle after TTC for so long. My good friend have been TTC for 9 years. They are getting ready to try ivf. This will give her so much hope. :) I bet you are over the moon.
My dr. Has my EDD as Feb 21st but based off my ovulation I have it as feb 25th. I'll officially know on July 16 at my first scan. :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Nicki that's amazing, this was our 2nd attempt and we also have 2 5day blasts frozen... Exciting times ahead :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations nickie :cloud9: xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Nickie and welcome to the group! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Just curious if anyone feels the same- I feel like being pregnant is nothing like I imagined. I love kids (used to be a nanny) and have so long looked forward to/hoped to have children of my own... And now that I am pregnant it all just feels very disorienting! I guess I am a lot more worried than I thought I would be, and it just feels physically completely different! 

Not sure this if this is normal, or if I just had totally different expectations.

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!


----------



## RaspberryK

I used to have this thought that I'd love being pregnant, I thought morning sickness would be wake up, chuck up, feel fine, etc etc. 
In reality the only part of pregnancy I enjoyed and felt well with ds was 20-26 weeks. The rest of the time I was fairly miserable, I 
didn't have any complications but I wasn't well ... can't see this time being much different to be honest. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

I am a little older (33) and I put off pregnancy for a couple of years because I was terrified of morning sickness, finally realized that if I didn't take the leap I would never be a mommy. I just never imagined that I would feel so incredibly tired. I could sleep all day, every day and still be tired. 

Hoping that we all start feeling back to normal and get our pregnancy "glow" soon!

I know it is probably super early but I swear I have a line from my belly button down, it is really light but clearly visible as my husband saw it without me pointing it out.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ok so I have my first prenatal appt next week , I'm really excited and scared at the same time. I'll be 10 weeks so I know I'll get to hear the heartbeat (hopefully) but I'm hoping I get an ultrasound as well :)
Congrats and welcome to all the new mommies with their bfps ;)


----------



## Monzter79

Hi everyone! I'm due in Feb. I'm still waiting for my next scan (Thurs.) to figure out my due date. I'm 7 weeks +. 

Just found this group. Glad I did!


----------



## ttc126

Hi newcomers :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies! 

We were (very happily surprised) to find we were expecting. I had been told a few years ago to expect difficulties, so never thought we would be blessed with a little surprise. I tend to worry as if that wards off bad things (terrible habit that I can thank a pessimistic Finnish mother for!) so probably just scared more than anything. It is scary how much I love the little guy/gal already, I guess! 

I guess i had a romanticized idea of what pregnancy would be like, so I just have to get used to not really knowing what is going on :) it is strange to have so little control in such a big thing.

I do really love coming on here and reading how excited everyone is- i can't believe there are 60 something growing bumps on here :) really appreciate the reassurance and hearing how you are all making plans.

Cannot wait to get to the second trimester... and really cannot wait to feel the baby move. My belly has definitely popped over the past few days :)


----------



## jmandrews

So a friend and I were talking tonight. She is also due in feb. Only 4 days after me actually :) we go to the same dr and there is an app on our phones so we have access to our records. She told me tonight there is a theory that you can know the gender do your baby based off your PH level. My PH is on my records as 7.5. I read that anything that is a 6.5 and higher is boy and anything that is 6 and lower is girl. Her PH is a 6.5 so it's kind of a gray zone. I wish I knew my PH with my DD so I could compare. I hope it's right is love to have a little boy! :) 

It's fun to try out these old wives tales.


----------



## Megamegan

jmandrews- that's so cool! I hope it's right :)

SurpriseBub- you hit the nail on the head there. I really thought I would be psyched to have morning sickness and just to know there's a baby growing in me. I thought I'd be super happy at all times. Well, I was happy the day I got my BFP, but ever since I've been so bloated, tired, and nauseous.... people congratulate me and I'm like trying to force my facial muscles into a smile because even that is tiring. lol. I'm like "I'm so happy. And I feel like crap. It's all good." I think it's easy to romanticize it before it's a reality. I just feel like it's happening, and I can't believe how crazy I was about it when I was TTC, because it happened after all. And now, I'm sick. hahaha! But, we get a baby at the end! That's the best part.

And now I'm too tired to stay awake any longer. Goodnight!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I think I had a total misconception about how morning sickness would feel. This never-ending grooooooooss feeling.


----------



## MrsPoodle

MS is definitely worse this time round... Last time it started easing about 16 weeks, hope it's sooner this time!


----------



## lynnikins

Hi girls, I was so busy all weekend so I didnt get on here to catch up, Welcome to the new faces among the group.

My nausea is dictating alot of what i eat at the moment and I finally managed to keep down cooked tomatoes yesterday because DH made a chilli but I didnt eat alot of it either. Trying my best to keep up my fluids I am carrying around a 1 liter bottle and keeping it topped up with water. I also cut back on my caffinne alot though I was keeping within the reccomendations anyway,

Baby doesnt like me eating chocolate though, I ate a Mars bar yesterday at church and within 3 min of finishing it I was in the toilets throwing it up again :( I weas like this with one of my others as well thankfully Easter is out of the way this year and I am hoping my MS will be gone before Christmas ( though I had it all the way through with 2 of my 4 kids ) so I can get some chocolate eaten then. 

I need carseats for 3 and going to probably get a seat to put on my current pushchair or wear the baby to avoid the need for a double as I really don't like doubles much at and don't think we will get one in the car we have by the time we put an extra carseat in.

I need 2 new Combi seats for ds3 and ds4, I am looking at the Britax two way elite or the Jo-ie Stages but I don't know how well we will fit them in the car as its only a 7 seater and we will need all 7 seats , thankfully Feb is a way off and we might get a new car before then, well a mini bus more likely lol.


----------



## 2nd time

Kiddi care let youtry the seats in your car good job as most of there didnt fit in mine I have an 8 seater already its old but its the best car I ever owned room for 6 kids and 2 adults and a boot only paid £1375 for it too


----------



## xxshellsxx

Can't upload a pic of my scan at the moment but just to let you know my TWINS both have heartbeats xxx omg xx


----------



## 2nd time

Omg twins did you know beforehand any suspicions double congrats


----------



## 2nd time

Babies are like buses lol you wait ages for one then two come along lol so happy for you


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Shelley, 

Most places let you try carseats in your car, and all ERF places are supposed to fit them to your car to make sure its all nice and safe and both the seat options i like are ERF seats.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I was on my final round of clomid and i had 3 days of blazing OPK's so i did have a suspicion there might be more than one :)

Twin 1 on the right is measuring 9+3 and twin 2 was hiding behind the other and was curled up and they struggled to get a decent measurement but have put 8+6 on paperwork after initially saying 9+1.

I didn't get any print out pictures as it was EPU scan - but they let us take a picture of the screen!

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/IMG-20140707-WA0000-1_zps4ab50ad9.jpg


----------



## jmandrews

xxshellsxx said:


> I was on my final round of clomid and i had 3 days of blazing OPK's so i did have a suspicion there might be more than one :)
> 
> Twin 1 on the right is measuring 9+3 and twin 2 was hiding behind the other and was curled up and they struggled to get a decent measurement but have put 8+6 on paperwork after initially saying 9+1.
> 
> I didn't get any print out pictures as it was EPU scan - but they let us take a picture of the screen!
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/IMG-20140707-WA0000-1_zps4ab50ad9.jpg

Yay for another set of twins!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Shells xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations shells xxx


----------



## Katy78

Wow, xxshellsxx, twins. Double congrats! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

SHELLS! Congrats! Our second set of twins! :happydance: So exciting!


----------



## swanxxsong

My MS comes and goes -- currently is gone since I managed to eat a waffle for breakfast. But man, I am SO gassy and have so many gas cramps right now. I have to take my daughter to her pedi for her 2.5 weight/height/development check and I'm so afraid I'm going to be in obvious pain having to be in public. Yikes! :brat: :rofl:

Oh pregnancy. xD


----------



## dcm_mw12

swanxxsong said:


> My MS comes and goes -- currently is gone since I managed to eat a waffle for breakfast. But man, I am SO gassy and have so many gas cramps right now. I have to take my daughter to her pedi for her 2.5 weight/height/development check and I'm so afraid I'm going to be in obvious pain having to be in public. Yikes! :brat: :rofl:
> 
> Oh pregnancy. xD

Omg u literally just made me want some waffles, I'm determined to go out and buy some today. I have the same gas cramps too (it's so annoying) :(


----------



## MiniBump

Congratulations Shells!! x

I have a private scan booked for Friday when I'll be 8+3 and I am petrified! Keep getting small amounts of darkish yellow discharge too, just hoping it doesn't turn brown :nope:


----------



## Blondish_keg

Yay for anothet set of twins! 
I am totally not thinking about car seats etc until we pass viability in October. 
I'm starting to have ' normal' days now but I am a bit surprised how hard it is already, it's not like the movies is it.. 
Anyone else waiting on my bump to look like more than a pot belly?


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Can't upload a pic of my scan at the moment but just to let you know my TWINS both have heartbeats xxx omg xx

shells, your wish came true!! Congrats!! So excited to have a twin bump buddy! :oneofeach:


----------



## ttc126

Aww congrats shells!!!!!


----------



## nicole6212

Congratulations shells! :hugs:


----------



## MissEyre

That is wonderful news, shells! TWINS! I remembered that we both have our first scans today. I'm so glad yours went well. Mine is in a couple of hours. Congrats again!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Two sets of twins! Congrats!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Shells! When I found out I was pregnant with twins one of mine was hidden behind the other too. The only reason we found out at 8 weeks is because when there was only one baby on the scan DH mentioned we had been thinking it was twins and my doctor asked if it was okay with me if she did a transvaginal ultrasound. As soon as she started the TV scan she said Ooohhh Crystal! Lol!

Welcome and congrats Nickie!


----------



## Feronia

Wow, congrats on the twins! :D How exciting to have two twin mamas in this group!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats on the twins Shells :)

Soo exciting x


----------



## ZombieKitten

More twins! Congrats!!

I have a scan today! I went in for my basic physical and I told the doctor that I kind of lied about my LMP (I can never keep a lie for too long... it eats away at me lol). And I told her that I was pretty sure I ovulated on May 16th which is why I told them my LMP was May 2nd and not April 26th like it really was. She laughed, called me clever, and then booked me for a scan so we could get a better measurement :haha: So I leave here in about an hour to go for my scan!! I'm a little nervous but I'm KMFX to see a nice healthy little bean in there!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Looking forward to your update zombie kitten xx


----------



## MellyH

Shells, how wonderful!!! You guys must be so excited. :D

ZombieKitten, MissEyre, hope the scans go well!

I feel siiiiiiiiiiick. :(


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow congratz shells!
im so jealous!


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh we are thinking about buying a new mattress (upgrading from a queen to a king)
and i think want a memory foam because i love the feel of memory foam toppers and i want there to be minimal to no motion transfer but a lot of them are soooo firm
and i want it to be really soft and still not deteriorate super fast and leave indents that dont pop back up. but have about a $600 budget. there are a lot online in our price range but i really want to lay on the mattress before purchasing it (even if i can return it its just disappointing a pain in the butt having to)

but on the upside we know what diaper bag we want!

https://www.timbuk2.com/stork-baby-...154-4-2315_size=8&dwvar_154-4-2315_color=1033 :haha:


----------



## MellyH

BB, it's cute!


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! First appointment went really well. adjusted due date is for Feb. 13 which puts me back to 8+3. Heart beat was 165. So fun to see the baby!


----------



## ttc126

MellyH said:


> Shells, how wonderful!!! You guys must be so excited. :D
> 
> ZombieKitten, MissEyre, hope the scans go well!
> 
> I feel siiiiiiiiiiick. :(

Sending you a hug :hugs:

I'm feeling the same way!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Hooray MissEyre! That must have been such a relief. :D


----------



## crysshae

ZombieKitten said:


> More twins! Congrats!!
> 
> I have a scan today! I went in for my basic physical and I told the doctor that I kind of lied about my LMP (I can never keep a lie for too long... it eats away at me lol). And I told her that I was pretty sure I ovulated on May 16th which is why I told them my LMP was May 2nd and not April 26th like it really was. She laughed, called me clever, and then booked me for a scan so we could get a better measurement :haha: So I leave here in about an hour to go for my scan!! I'm a little nervous but I'm KMFX to see a nice healthy little bean in there!!

I lied about my LMP too so they would calculate the correct due date because I knew when I ovulated. Lol!

Great news, MissEyre!


----------



## MissEyre

Thanks ladies! So relieved to see that everything is on track. Now if we could all just get rid of the morning sickness...


----------



## ZombieKitten

My math is correct! I'm exactly as far along as I thought! 
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa6e4aa8e.jpg


----------



## MellyH

Hoooorraaaaayyyyyy baby!


----------



## luminescent

zombiekitten, such a clear scan! looks fantastic!

and congratulations shells on the twins!

I'm going in for a doctor's appt and another scan tomorrow, almost 10 weeks. I don't know if I mentioned this on here but I was supposed to be on the mirena (IUD) when I found out I was pregnant. they were super worried and looked for it on my scan around 7 weeks but it doesn't seem to be in my uterus. we think it fell out somehow (maybe pulled it out with a tampon? it baffles me) but they're going to check again tomorrow. I sure won't be getting another mirena after this ordeal. the upside is I get to see the little one again. OH is coming and I'm nervous for his reaction. I'm sure it'll make it more real and I don't know if he will react well or if it'll scare him even more and make things worse.

is anyone grossed out by food they used to love? before this pregnancy I could have eaten sushi every day. OH suggested some (cooked) sushi when we walked by it at the grocery store the other day and I literally gagged and couldn't look at it. I can hardly think about it right now! that's the one thing that makes me want to puke and it makes me so angry haha


----------



## British Mummy

Luminescent. Yes! In my first pregnancy bring off food totally bummed me out because its such a social thing and such a big part of your life. I had trouble eating all the way through my first pregnancy so I expected it with this one. Gets me down!
surprisebub: yes being pregnant doesn't feel like a glow! :( the only thing I can compare it to is drinking tonnes the night before, you never know if you'll throw up and you don't know how long it will last. And no hair of the dog for us! 

congratulations on scans and twins!!
I had a midwife appt where she just did history and gave me an edd of Valentines day, yay. Will probably change on my scan in 4 Weeks time (soooooo long to wait!) X x x


----------



## maisie78

So I am almost certain I am feeling some very tiny flutters. It does feel like the lightest of butterfly wings. I felt it twice this morning and thought perhaps I was imagining it but then I have felt it twice again this evening. Both times was after food so perhaps Squidge is getting a bit hyper? I know I felt dd moving by around 12-13 weeks but thought that it would be too early to feel this baby yet. But I had a google and posted on our fb page and it seems it's not as unusual as I thought. I know it's not gas because it feels completely different. It's lovely to have this after being so worried about Squidge these last few weeks :)

Congratulations to all of you who have had healthy scans today and again to Shells on your twins :) xx


----------



## Ginger1

Awww, yay for all the lovely scan pics!! I've just had the date through for my 12 week one....3 weeks to go!!


----------



## 2nd time

I can feelmmihe moving have done for a few days feels like a flock of butterflys lol


----------



## Feronia

luminescent said:


> zombiekitten, such a clear scan! looks fantastic!
> 
> and congratulations shells on the twins!
> 
> I'm going in for a doctor's appt and another scan tomorrow, almost 10 weeks. I don't know if I mentioned this on here but I was supposed to be on the mirena (IUD) when I found out I was pregnant. they were super worried and looked for it on my scan around 7 weeks but it doesn't seem to be in my uterus. we think it fell out somehow (maybe pulled it out with a tampon? it baffles me) but they're going to check again tomorrow. I sure won't be getting another mirena after this ordeal. the upside is I get to see the little one again. OH is coming and I'm nervous for his reaction. I'm sure it'll make it more real and I don't know if he will react well or if it'll scare him even more and make things worse.

My first pregnancy (which ended in an early m/c) was when I was on the Mirena! It fell out, though I did feel it fall out. Sometimes it can happen with a BM and you won't notice. Better that it's out rather than in when you're pregnant though! Good luck for your scan!

I've had 3 bad experiences with the Mirena and will NOT be getting another either!


----------



## savvysaver

luminescent, yep, I am grossed out by a ton of food I used to like to eat! I can rarely choose something I want to eat because nothing sounds good! 


Congrats on the beautiful scan ZombieKitten!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on your scans, MissEyre and ZombieKitten!

I didn't lie when I called to make an appointment. I had a miscarriage on 13 May and they have it on record. So I told them that, said I ovulated on the 29th and suggested they should count 15 May as LMP. No problems there.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you so much everyone is been a little hectic today to say the least lol xx OB Appointment this afternoon 3 hours after finding my two miracles. So much info to take in my head is spinning. Dh told his older two kids today who were very happy so he decided the excitement was too much to contain and we did a fb announcement tonight - it's gone nuts! Lol 

I will be on aspirin, calcium and prenatals the entire pregnancy and extra scans and blood work. Now tomorrow I have to inform my midwife lol xx 

Thank you again and glad to see other scans went well today too x


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats Shells! That is super exciting! Aww so cute that DH couldn't hold it in... mine would be the same! I imagined what we would feel like if they saw 2 in there... I think I'd be able to hold it in til seeing a second scan, but it would be SO hard. I couldn't hold in the news of the pregnancy in the first place, lol. 

Congrats to the beautiful scans! I'm so happy to see your pregnancies doing well!

I have my first scan tomorrow! Eek. Nervous a little but mostly excited. Trying to not think about it too much and just wait for it to get here :)


----------



## Feronia

The only thing I can stomach now is smoothies. I just found out you can go to Starbucks and buy one of their Naked juices and they can blend it with ice into a smoothie. Sooooo good.


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia- great idea!

The past two days I have been obsessed with eggs. I HATE eggs normally. But DH made eggs and french toast for me, and normally I'd only eat the french toast, but this time I couldn't stand it and was devouring the eggs. And today I discovered the Southwest Steak Burrito at Dunkin Donuts which has eggs in it and it was freakin delicious. It's like I'm not as interested in sweet things, more in salty and savory. But I feel fantastic today, not sick at all, so I'm pretty happy about that. Maybe I'll be lucky and won't be too sick. Aaaaand surely I just jinxed myself. Lol


----------



## ladybrown33

dcm_mw12 said:


> Does anyone else get a sick feeling when their craving isn't satisfied?

I do all the time


----------



## SurpriseBub

luminescent said:


> zombiekitten, such a clear scan! looks fantastic!
> 
> and congratulations shells on the twins!
> 
> I'm going in for a doctor's appt and another scan tomorrow, almost 10 weeks. I don't know if I mentioned this on here but I was supposed to be on the mirena (IUD) when I found out I was pregnant. they were super worried and looked for it on my scan around 7 weeks but it doesn't seem to be in my uterus. we think it fell out somehow (maybe pulled it out with a tampon? it baffles me) but they're going to check again tomorrow. I sure won't be getting another mirena after this ordeal. the upside is I get to see the little one again. OH is coming and I'm nervous for his reaction. I'm sure it'll make it more real and I don't know if he will react well or if it'll scare him even more and make things worse.
> 
> is anyone grossed out by food they used to love? before this pregnancy I could have eaten sushi every day. OH suggested some (cooked) sushi when we walked by it at the grocery store the other day and I literally gagged and couldn't look at it. I can hardly think about it right now! that's the one thing that makes me want to puke and it makes me so angry haha

YES! I am eating a totally different diet, and for some strange reason, I keep craving The foods I liked when I was the little child. Weird! I am literally eating things that I haven't touched for 10-20 years!


----------



## MellyH

I'm grossed out by anything with a strong smell, basically! Well I'm grossed out by food, but I can at least force myself to eat bland things.


----------



## swanxxsong

My eating is so off -- many things I used t love, I cannot handle. Others I want to eat nonstop and they're not good for me -- French fries! LOL. 

:brat:


----------



## nicole6212

SurpriseBub said:


> YES! I am eating a totally different diet, and for some strange reason, I keep craving The foods I liked when I was the little child. Weird! I am literally eating things that I haven't touched for 10-20 years!

Lol, I went out and bought teddy grahams the other day. I wasn't even sure if they still made them.


----------



## dcm_mw12

luminescent said:


> zombiekitten, such a clear scan! looks fantastic!
> 
> and congratulations shells on the twins!
> 
> I'm going in for a doctor's appt and another scan tomorrow, almost 10 weeks. I don't know if I mentioned this on here but I was supposed to be on the mirena (IUD) when I found out I was pregnant. they were super worried and looked for it on my scan around 7 weeks but it doesn't seem to be in my uterus. we think it fell out somehow (maybe pulled it out with a tampon? it baffles me) but they're going to check again tomorrow. I sure won't be getting another mirena after this ordeal. the upside is I get to see the little one again. OH is coming and I'm nervous for his reaction. I'm sure it'll make it more real and I don't know if he will react well or if it'll scare him even more and make things worse.
> 
> is anyone grossed out by food they used to love? before this pregnancy I could have eaten sushi every day. OH suggested some (cooked) sushi when we walked by it at the grocery store the other day and I literally gagged and couldn't look at it. I can hardly think about it right now! that's the one thing that makes me want to puke and it makes me so angry haha

I can't eat a bag of any type of chips I hate it so much, can't even enjoy doritos. Peanut butter and jelly is another thing that I can't seem to stand especially jelly (jam). And I also don't like pancakes as much anymore , used to be my favorite.


----------



## jmandrews

Such beautiful scans!!! Looking forward to everyone's coming up! :) 

My dr estimated my due date to be feb 21 based off the first day of my last period, but since I ovulated so much later I know I am due more around feb. 25. I told her but she said she will just get a better fides at my scan. I am sticking with my date. I think I'm right. :)

So far I'm craving nothing and pretty much everything doesn't sound good. I do like chicken though. I keep having waves of nausea. Especially when I'm super thirsty.


----------



## bridgetboo62

OH and i are going to shop around for a new bed tonight in about an hour!
im so excited since getting pregnant i just can NOT get comfortable in our old bed!
has anyone experienced that?


----------



## luminescent

definitely, I can't sleep as well in general. right now we're sleeping on a futon haha, since we just moved here and wanted to save for a nice bed, so that's probably not helping. but I wake up a lot at night and can't sleep in like I used to. all around I feel tired most of the day, get exhausted much easier and I'm usually ready for bed at like 8pm!


----------



## jmandrews

I would get a body pillow or pregnancy pillow to help. I does wonders for support.


----------



## MellyH

I am not sleeping well at the moment but I think that's because I'm jetlagged!


----------



## Megamegan

I sleep pretty darn well still. It is randomly t-storming here, so I have some natural white noise going on right now! If I were you gals, I'd get a nice white noise app and a super comfy pregnancy pillow. Then again, I sleep separately from hubby, so he doesn't care if I have all these things lol. (We're madly in love but I can't stand sleeping with his noisy self... lol!!) I'm sure I wouldn't be able to sleep if I was in the room with him, and I really REALLY value my sleep. It is one of my main concerns of having a baby: losing sleep. I'm a horrible, horrible human being when I do not sleep. My whole family will hate the Monster Megan/Mommy if she does not get at least 8 hours per night! Call me crazy but I'm determined, after the first like 6 months, that I'll be back to my 8-10 hours per night plus midday nap. No one, no baby, can stop me! Unless my hormones magically change me, but I've been this way my entire life. I even stayed in my mom's womb an extra month (no joke), took 2.5 days to come out, and then slept so much my mom thought something was wrong with me as a baby. LOL!


----------



## bridgetboo62

we would die for a tempurpedic


----------



## maisie78

Megan both Oh and I are 10 month babies too and guess what, both struggle if we don't get enough sleep :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck with getting that sleep girls. My ds slept well for a baby and I got the hours in but they were broken. And the only way he would nap was nursing which I had to learn laying down so we could Co nap. 
Which brings me to another point, I'm pretty sure that i read memory foam is not a safe mattress for a baby, so even if you aren't planning to co sleep I wouldn't risk buying one incase you do even if it's one off. 
I'm pretty prepared to be knackered for a long while since ds doesn't nap anymore, it would have been easier in that sense to have had a much closer age gap. 
Xx


----------



## lynnikins

Bridget i second what RasberryK said about the Memory foam not being suitable for baby, i find that by folding a duvet in half and putting it under the sheet on my side of the bed it creates the softness i need when pregnant to allow me to sleep that and a huge mound of pillows surrounding me


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm going to order my dream genni pillow this week as I'm getting more uncomfortable xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I am struggling with sleep right now. It takes me hours to fall asleep. Then I sleep a few hours and am up again as the sun is rising. I wake anywhere between 5-6. 

It's exhausting. I am really struggling to not be crabby with my daughter as a result. She only just started sleeping through the night at age 2, so I was just getting used to good sleep at night and now I'm back to crap! LOL. Never can win, right? ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

Every so often I'm just so tired i sleep through but I got up to wee 4 times and the sun is waking me at 5.30 too.
We are staying at the in laws and they don't have thick curtains like I do at home. 
Can you try blocking out the light? Xx


----------



## Megamegan

I had my scan this morning! The ultrasound tech was really rude, but other than that, great results! Heartbeat is 152, and measuring 4 days ahead of LMP so my new due date is Feb 21! I'm so excited :) It was really awesome to see the little flicker of the heart.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2950.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2951.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MellyH

Yay, awesome news Megan. Sorry about the rude tech though, hmph!!

Seven weeks today! First appointment in two days! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

the light is waking me up in the morning too I am going to go to bed at 10pm tonight at the latest as I need it, was out till after 11pm last night babysitting for a friend , nearly wrote them a note and crashed in their spare room i was soo tired.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I've been sleeping more than usual! If I don't set an alarm I'll sleep 12hours...and if I don't sleep as much because of work I'm exhausted. 
Also, my bloat has completely gone down and I have like no bump at all anymore. Is that bad?


----------



## ZombieKitten

I've also been having trouble getting comfortable in bed. My sleep gets interrupted because of how often I have to readjust. I had a body pillow... but I have no idea where it went


----------



## jessica716

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please.

I'm due baby number 2 on 16th Feb :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

welcome Jessica
Wnt2baMum , i am sure the bloat going away and the sleep is not a bad sign, i suffer insomnia typically when not pregnant and till i hit about 14wks then i sleep fine till the last 1-2wks


----------



## MiniBump

Oh my, I feel like I've been hit by a bus today! Sooo exhausted. Had a nap with DD but that's given me a headache. Also, I just want to eat all the time to keep the nausea at bay but if I'm eating so is DD and I don't want her to end up obese!

Not feeling the pregnancy love today, I feel so different from my first pregnancy, if we didn't already have two sets of twins in this group I'd swear I was carrying two!

Scan in 3 days, nervous is not the word! x


----------



## 2nd time

I dont know why but quite a few us techs are rude they dont realise its possibly the most brill and exciting time of your life


----------



## swanxxsong

Funny thing is, the sun isn't what wakes me up -- I can't see the sun, but my body just wakes. It is SO annoying. 

I am now down 6 pounds since I got pregnant. I know my ultrasound went well and I was losing before I had the scan, but it still worries me. I wish I could eat. :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Funny thing is, the sun isn't what wakes me up -- I can't see the sun, but my body just wakes. It is SO annoying.
> 
> I am now down 6 pounds since I got pregnant. I know my ultrasound went well and I was losing before I had the scan, but it still worries me. I wish I could eat. :(

Have you asked your doctor about medication? I was so, so sick and ended up needing something. She gave me diclegis, and it has done wonders. I still feel a bit queasy, but can eat and not spend all day being violently ill. I know that people are weary about tablets during pregnancy, but you can read a lot of info about diclegis online. Might be worth looking at. :shrug:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

This morning sickness has taken over. I feel so helpless and weak :(

Constantly throwing up, can't keep any proper food down and just want to lay down in bed or on the sofa all day. Not easy with a toddler :(

Anyone else feeling the same? The sickness is taking over my life. At 4 weeks I prayed I would get morning sickness lol. Don't want to complain but I'm finding it so hard to deal with x


----------



## Feronia

I&#8217;m finding it so hard to deal with the sickness as well. It feels worse than it was with my daughter. I&#8217;m not throwing up, but I&#8217;m also not eating. At least I can keep water down, but I feel absolutely horrible all day. It doesn&#8217;t help that I work full time in an office and nobody knows I&#8217;m pregnant. Ugh. I was also wishing for morning sickness at 4 and 5 weeks just to know things were okay, but I&#8217;m sort of regretting that wish now. I didn&#8217;t remember how debilitating it is!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

It is horrible. I'm really struggling to deal with it.


----------



## MellyH

Feronia said:


> Im not throwing up, but Im also not eating. At least I can keep water down, but I feel absolutely horrible all day. It doesnt help that I work full time in an office and nobody knows Im pregnant.

This is exactly me right now. I'm also down 5lbs in the last two weeks (it was 6lbs, but now I haven't pooped in three days again so it's creeping back up!). I am not actually vomiting but just feeling ill and anti-food all day and night.


----------



## MissEyre

Just wanted to commiserate with you ladies. I'm still getting horrible evening sickness. I'm useless after 6 p.m. I miss wanting food!!


----------



## readynwilling

sorry to everyone that is sick :hugs: 

we don't sleep well, but that's cause my 10m old is the worlds worst sleeper.


----------



## savvysaver

I have dropped around 5-6 pounds due to lack of appetite. I was on stomach meds before I got pregnant and they made me really hungry, when I stopped the meds I lost my appetite. Starting yesterday it seems like I have gotten a little bit of my appetite back, but I am just trying to eat small portions throughout the day since when I eat a lot at once I get very full and a stomachache. Problem is that nothing sounds good to eat except strawberries! 

Also having a hard time sleeping, I think it is because I wake up multiple times during the night to use the bathroom. Now I am trying to drink 80+ ounces of water earlier in the day so as it gets later I don't have to drink much more.


----------



## swanxxsong

My first appointment is tomorrow. I'm going to talk to the midwife about my weight loss. 

My nausea comes and goes. I just have no desire to eat. And many foods I used to like, I can't stomach. I just have no desire to eat. I force down food and it often makes me feel worse. It's an uphill battle! I am grateful for a so-far healthy pregnancy but am worried about getting food for myself and baby. At least I can keep down prenatals to hopefully help my little one some good stuff! lol


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay 10 weeks today :dance:
one fourth of the way there! 

also i think we are getting a tempurpedic today!
soooo excited we found a really good deal on one

and my sister had a memory foam mattress with her DS
she bought it when she was pregnant with him
and they co slept and did just fine


----------



## MellyH

Yay for 10 weeks! And a new mattress!!!


----------



## Feronia

Swan, definitely talk to your midwife if you are having a hard time keeping any foods down. There are only a few foods I can stomach, and just barely. Smoothies, and very very plain things, but that's it, and usually I still feel like crap. I feel like I've lost weight, too, and my pre-pregnancy weight was only 105 lbs. :(

Though I personally wouldn't want to bedshare on a memory foam mattress (newborns need firmer surfaces), I would be far more worried about all of the toxic chemicals they emit. Toxic chemicals in bedding have been implicated in many SIDS cases, and memory foam mattresses have a HUGE amount of chemicals in them! (I read something like 61!) Maybe you could put a non-toxic mattress topper over it when your newborn arrives? Ikea makes mattresses and toppers without chemicals, and we were sure to get our mattress there since we are a bedsharing family.


----------



## bridgetboo62

we are going to be putting a waterproof mattress cover/protector on it
and we are also going to get a co sleeper for baby in the early months like the one in the picture below

and we will put baby in the middle or our bed is always pushed up tightly against a wall on one side so between the wall and me or OH
 



Attached Files:







co sleeper .png
File size: 101.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mattsgirl

I've never seen one of those co sleepers before, that's really cool!

Sorry I haven't been on lately. Between being out of town and being sick i haven't been able to get on the computer. I've been reading on my phone, but I have a not so smart, smart phone so writing anything is a pain in the butt. 

I, like many of you, have lost my appetite. But unfortunately if I don't eat I start feeling sick. Thankfully haven't puked yet but I have been having an extremely upset stomach, if you know what I mean (sorry tmi :nope: ) Hopefully those of you who have lost weight get that back up quickly and not to stress too much about it. There was a lady on here who is pregnant with triplets and she was so sick that she lost almost 20 lbs. in the first trimester. But now she is a week and a half away from meeting her little ones.

I haven't been able to sleep good either. I toss and turn for most of the night plus having to get up to pee. Then when I finally do fall asleep the sun wakes me up at 5. ( we just moved and we haven't gotten our curtains up yet :dohh: ) But I'm definitely planning on getting a pregnancy pillow or body pillow this time. I didn't with DS and completely regretted it. I ended up having to take DH's pillow to build a wall around every side of myself. So maybe it was more DH who regretted not getting one.

I keep making the mistake of trying to get things done when DS is sleeping (he's almost 11 months old) then finally decide to take a nap and he wakes up within 5 minutes.

Congrats on the other set of twins in the group. That's so exciting!

Still very jealous of those who have seen their little ones. I still have a little over a week before my first appointment and scan. :cry: Thankfully have a ton going on between now and then. I'm sure I will survive.


----------



## Feronia

Good idea about the waterproof sheet. I actually wish I did that with our daughter, haha. Instead I just put a few baby blankets beneath her, but it wasn't nearly enough to keep dry from the spit up! I've never used a co-sleeper, but that one looks nice! As long as it's easy enough to lift up the side for boob access. ;)

I really need to start using a body pillow as well... especially because my daughter has been latched ALL night so I've been uncomfortably on my side!


----------



## readynwilling

i have a euro pillow top mattress and co-slept with both mine. T still sleeps with us. He WILL not sleep on a firm mattress now. Its impossible getting him into the crib :(


----------



## swanxxsong

The waterproof covers for memory foam toppers are so worth it! Ours was $$ but heck, that topper was also $$$$ and it's so far protected our topper from puking incidents from both the kiddo and the dog, as well as a toddler pee accident. :rofl: I am so grateful for that protection. 

Bridget we used one of those cosleepers with A in the beginning. Loved it!

Feronia, thanks -- I def will talk to her about it. I'm classified overweight already pre-pregnancy because I've been so dang lazy. Ahem. But I still know I need to be getting some kind of nutrients. Anything salty tends to appeal to me, like fries and chips. Not what I want to be eating! Smoothies do go down. Yogurt sometimes. I have yet to eat something and have it return, I just end up being unable to stomach things. It's so strange. Very different from my first pregnancy!

Man alive I am so tired! I work from home and work's been pretty busy today. I had hoped to catch a quick little nap while my little slept. NO WAY. She played and sang as loudly as humanly possible for two and a half hours while sitting in her crib. So alas, no nap for me. :rofl: Is it bedtime yet? ;)


----------



## babymamaagain

Wish I could keep up with this thread :( hope everyone is doing well.
10 weeks today. Inching that much closer to the second trimester.


----------



## MellyH

Congrats on 10 weeks! A quarter of the way there :D


----------



## readynwilling

oh yay! i got my doppler back from a friend today :) not any use to me yet, but nice to have :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

I love the co-sleepers I'm considering even getting one


----------



## babymamaagain

readynwilling said:


> oh yay! i got my doppler back from a friend today :) not any use to me yet, but nice to have :)

Just got mine back today also! 10 weeks, not sure if I want to mess with myself and try lol
Think I will hold out for the 12 week mark.


----------



## readynwilling

with my first i found the HB around 11weeks... but i was 140lbs.... 2 kids later and im 180, i don't expect it to be found as easy. LOL


----------



## xxyjadexx

I too feel so sooo tired! I wake up as tired as I was when I went to sleep! At least my two little ones still have a nap in the afternoon!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Has anyone tried the sea bands for nausea? I'm desperate so I'm going to get some today. I've had quite a bit of time off work and although they are sympathetic, I feel bad!


----------



## MrsTM1

Slightly jealous of those who get scans before 12 weeks! In my area of the UK, we aren't allowed a scan before 12 weeks unless it's an emergency. I'll be getting extra scans at 24, 28, and 32 weeks due to how my last pregnancy ended, but that's really it. If I want to see mini, I'll have to pay extra for it and go through the hassle of finding somewhere private that can do it. 

I'm really looking forward to feeling movement. I felt movement at 14 weeks in our first pregnancy, and the midwife didn't believe me! 

As far as foods go, I keep wanting really spicy foods and beef. Both of which lead to really horrid heartburn! I'm not really getting nausea before I eat, but I'll get it after I eat, no matter what or how little/how much I eat. No idea what's up with that, completely opposite from the first pregnancy. 

I'm sleeping soooo much this time as well. Usually 15-18 hours per day! I've always had trouble sleeping at night, even when I was little, but naps are a new thing!

I know that every pregnancy is different, and I shouldn't compare the two, but I can't really help it. Our first pregnancy ended abruptly at 20 weeks, and I can't help but worry a bit. This one is already different because I haven't had any bleeds. I'm on aspirin this time to prevent blood clots and hopefully everything will go to plan and we will get a healthy baby this time. 

Hope that everyone has a good day!


----------



## lynnikins

Im jealous of all the scans my booking in isnt till the end of the month so scan won't be till end of the first week of August most likely


----------



## MiniBump

I'm only getting an early scan because I'm paying for it! :winkwink:

I had early scans with my first pregnancy and my MMC because of brown discharge so I guess I should be thankful I don't HAVE to have one this time! Sad really that we almost hope for problems so that we can have a sneak preview!! x


----------



## 2nd time

I have been wearing sea bands for the last 4 weeks I sware by them had them my last 4 pregnancies


----------



## MrsPoodle

Just been to get some and they are brilliant! Not taken the nausea away entirely but made it much more bearable! So happy with them!


----------



## lynnikins

I cant wear sea bands or anything round my wrist other than my watch, i had to wear sea bands as a kid for all travel and now they bring on the nausea :(


----------



## RaspberryK

I couldn't wear the sea bands as they hurt my Wrists. 
I've been able to find the heartbeat on my doppler for a week now girls, I'm not slim either. Yesterday it was 2 inches down from my bellybutton. 
I've had a couple of days of nausea but feel fine today, probably because I didn't wake til 10 and ds at 10.40! 
Lucky he has a late night on Sunday and last night wasn't on time and no naps so he obviously needed a catch up. Those mornings are usually when I need to get up early thankfully not today. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I only was given an early scan due to recurring losses, so it is definitely not common practice here to get an early one. I remember with A it felt like a lifetime before I could see her! lol. 

Today's my first midwife appointment. They've warned me that it will last likely an hour or longer as she wants to get to know me. Our sitter bailed last minute so it'll be interesting balancing my husband, toddler and myself with the midwife. LOL. 

Getting excited, and nervous!


----------



## readynwilling

My friend is due next week, and we were talking about labour - so i was rereading my birth story with my 2nd. The little details you forget so quickly LOL.

My DS only woke 2 times last night :wohoo: he has been waking hourly, so thats HUGE progress!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah its amazing what you forget as the time passes, i try to look back to the day i first held each of my children on their birthday each year


----------



## Megamegan

Yesterday during my scan, the tech asked "So have you had any bleeding or anything? Why did you have an early ultrasound to check the viability?" I was SO mad that she was asking me, because it's not her business, her job is just to do the ultrasound. But honestly I had just requested to have one and they let me, I guess I sorta slipped through the cracks on that lol. At the end she said "I'll see you at 20 weeks" so I probably won't get another one til 20 weeks and that feels like forever to wait! Who doesn't want to see their baby growing? I'd love one at 12 weeks but probably won't get it. Who knows.


----------



## savvysaver

I was lucky and had my first appointment with an RE the day before I got my bfp, I was very lucky that they kept me as their patient and confirmed my pregnancy through blood labs. They did an ultrasound at 7 weeks so they could pass me off to an OB. When I called around to find an OB I asked about scheduling an ultrasound and they told me I didn't need another one since I just had one. Well when I met the new OB last week she couldn't wait to see the babies and did an ultrasound herself. She said at my next appointment, 13 weeks, it will just be a doppler and I will have the next ultrasound between 18-20 weeks to find out the genders. Such a long time from now!


----------



## christina1612

MrsPoodle i swear by sea bands! I used them for my first pregnancy and i was never sick again! This time they are really easing my nausea and no sickness at all. They would only hurt or not work if you haven't put them on right. Told my friend about them too and she swears by them now too x


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> I was lucky and had my first appointment with an RE the day before I got my bfp, I was very lucky that they kept me as their patient and confirmed my pregnancy through blood labs. They did an ultrasound at 7 weeks so they could pass me off to an OB. When I called around to find an OB I asked about scheduling an ultrasound and they told me I didn't need another one since I just had one. Well when I met the new OB last week she couldn't wait to see the babies and did an ultrasound herself. She said at my next appointment, 13 weeks, it will just be a doppler and I will have the next ultrasound between 18-20 weeks to find out the genders. Such a long time from now!

I've been told i will be scanned at 12 weeks, 20 weeks, 28 weeks and 34 weeks - more if there are any issues! Also if i have not gone into labour before hand i will be induced or sectioned by 37+2 - which means my babies will be here January 20th (ish) not February now! I started on the aspirin and calcium with vit D meds today, i'll take what ever they tell me to to keep these both healthy x


----------



## MellyH

I'm jealous of the early scans too, hopefully will find out at my registration appointment tomorrow what my schedule of scans will be!

I wore the seabands for a couple of days and they didn't seem to make a difference for me.


----------



## luminescent

hi ladies! I'm heading off to my first day of work in a bit, I just wanted to share my scan picture from yesterday :flower:
my ob was so sweet, I really like her. they definitely can't see the mirena anywhere it would affect the pregnancy, so we're just going to continue as normal and I may get an xray after birth to look for it. 
the little one started to wiggle around and I could see tiny feet moving! the tech even said it was crazy how much he/she was bouncing around. really cool to see. hope everyone's having a great day so far.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9945.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> I've been told i will be scanned at 12 weeks, 20 weeks, 28 weeks and 34 weeks - more if there are any issues! Also if i have not gone into labour before hand i will be induced or sectioned by 37+2 - which means my babies will be here January 20th (ish) not February now! I started on the aspirin and calcium with vit D meds today, i'll take what ever they tell me to to keep these both healthy x

My OB said the twins earn me extra scans later in my pregnancy. As much as I would love to see them at my next appointment as long as I can hear their heartbeats then I won't complain too much. I have to take extra folic acid too (1mg a day), I already have a tiny bump on my stomach and I know it isn't bloat. Super excited that you got your twin wish too!


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> I've been told i will be scanned at 12 weeks, 20 weeks, 28 weeks and 34 weeks - more if there are any issues! Also if i have not gone into labour before hand i will be induced or sectioned by 37+2 - which means my babies will be here January 20th (ish) not February now! I started on the aspirin and calcium with vit D meds today, i'll take what ever they tell me to to keep these both healthy x
> 
> My OB said the twins earn me extra scans later in my pregnancy. As much as I would love to see them at my next appointment as long as I can hear their heartbeats then I won't complain too much. I have to take extra folic acid too (1mg a day), I already have a tiny bump on my stomach and I know it isn't bloat. Super excited that you got your twin wish too!Click to expand...

I am in the only 2 pairs of jeans i didn't throw away after losing weight and a maxi dress! nothing else fits and i'm going shopping for maternity trousers on friday (shops round here are rubbish for maternity so need to go to the next big city!) 

From what i've been reading with twins the uterus is 6 to 8 weeks further on than a singleton pregnancy - hence it being bigger than expected lol 

have you found the multiples board - not overly busy but reading through they have lots of advice :)
next midwife appointment is 21st July, next scan 31st July :) x


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> I am in the only 2 pairs of jeans i didn't throw away after losing weight and a maxi dress! nothing else fits and i'm going shopping for maternity trousers on friday (shops round here are rubbish for maternity so need to go to the next big city!)
> 
> From what i've been reading with twins the uterus is 6 to 8 weeks further on than a singleton pregnancy - hence it being bigger than expected lol
> 
> have you found the multiples board - not overly busy but reading through they have lots of advice :)
> next midwife appointment is 21st July, next scan 31st July :) x

I am pretty bummed since I had just bought new summer clothes about two weeks before I found out it was twins, I figured they would last me all summer before I really started to pop. Luckily I work from home so I am wearing a lot of yoga pants!

I found and read through the multiples board, I wish there was more activity over there. Your appointments will come up quick, mine isn't until August 5th just with my OB. Do you plan on finding out the genders?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Uhhhh, I hate worrying about our little bean. I woke up and felt pretty well- I could eat breakfast without feeling bad, and that has me worried something has gone wrong. :nope:

I just find it so hard to not know what is going on in there.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy - I got lucky and my OB appointment was the same day as my scan a few hours later, so i was able to get lots of advice straight away. Yes we will be finding out the genders, just for practicality reasons - i would love 2 surprises but with so much to buy it'll be easier if we know. Will you find out with yours?


----------



## Megamegan

SurpriseBub- I feel a lot better this week too! I started taking my vitamin cocktail at night instead of morning, and I'm thinking that helped. I just saw the heartbeat yesterday so I know my baby is fine even though I feel decent. Try not to worry. The way I think of it is this: I don't want to get to the end of my pregnancy and feel like I didn't enjoy it at all, just worried the whole time. So I'm trying to think of how I'll feel at the end... I want to say I had a lovely pregnancy and felt optimistic most of the time.


----------



## christina1612

Megamegan I know exactly what you mean! I had a mc before I had my son so when I first found out this time around I was so worried and my oh wouldn't talk about it. Everytime I'd mention anything pregnancy or baby related he said "lets see what happens". I was so upset and I said I am nit spending the next twelve weeks stressing and worrying that its all going to go wrong! Its good to be cautious like not telling the world but at the same time you should still enjoy every moment x


----------



## cckarting

I do t think we're finding out the genderit kind of ruined my last pregnancy. I was so sure we were having a girl and it turned out we were having another boy! Dh said this baby was a surprise so why not keep it a surprise until the end


----------



## bridgetboo62

we got our tempurpedic!
sooo happy! its a bit firmer than i expected/am use to so we might get a super soft and squishy memory foam mattress topper with a waterproof cover (for baby) to go on top of it.

getting sharp pains and cramps that feel like stretching but they feel different from AF or anything like that and of course no spotting or bleeding
so im not worried at all i just think my uterus is growing to accommodate for baby getting bigger!


----------



## savvysaver

shells, I can't wait to find out the genders! I was tempted to wait when I thought it was only 1 but my hubby really wanted to find out, now that it is twins I really can't wait any longer than I have to. It will be a great surprise and I plan on having a gender reveal party with a small group of family and friends.


----------



## savvysaver

bridget, I had some sharp pains on my left side, near my hip, last weekend. I think it was my uterus stretching out because now I have a tiny little bump. I haven't had anymore pain since the weekend or I would have called my OB. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bridgetboo62

also i have my second prenatal appointment tomorrow with a new CNM (i didnt like the one that was randomly selected for me when i scheduled my first appointment) unfortunately OH is unable to make it due to work (he would rather have saturday off to watch me skydive which i agree with im nervous and want him to be there haha) so my mom is going with me


----------



## swanxxsong

Had my first midwife appointment. She was so wonderful, I loved her! But there's multiple midwives at the practice so I will meet a different one in a few weeks so I can hopefully at least know names since I don't know who will deliver. She was very thorough and sweet. Didn't try to hear HB with the Doppler which was a bummer but I get it. No need to worry me in case it wasn't able to be heard yet. :) My next appointment with them is Aug 7 and I have to call tomorrow to the perinatal department to set up my 12 week scan. 

Feeling exhausted now. I want a nap but toddler says otherwise! I only slept about 6 broken hours last night so I am whipped! LOL


----------



## lynnikins

cckarting, thats the exact reason I need to know , i won't entertain thoughts of this one being a girl i need to know for sure after four boys with the last one I didnt let myself hope and then I only needed a short 3 min cry afterwards on the way home in the car and was ok after that made my mind up to be happy with my little boy. I know i wouldn't deal with it well at all if i found out at the end and had allowed my thoughts to escape me during the pregnancy and hope and dream of a girl and imediately had to deal with all the " oh a girl would of been nice," " are you gonna try again for a girl" comments and such like


----------



## jmandrews

Your scans will be here before you know it! Don't rush this time along because I promise you it goes so fast. 
For me it is already flying by! When I scheduled my scan I had 4 weeks until it now I only have one more week from today! I must be so busy that I haven't had time to think about it. :)
7 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## lynnikins

hope you can get a break Swan, 

I am going to head to bed soon myself as totally shattered after a late night last night too. even after a nap this afternoon, ( MIL and SIL being here has some perks )


----------



## SurpriseBub

Megamegan said:


> SurpriseBub- I feel a lot better this week too! I started taking my vitamin cocktail at night instead of morning, and I'm thinking that helped. I just saw the heartbeat yesterday so I know my baby is fine even though I feel decent. Try not to worry. The way I think of it is this: I don't want to get to the end of my pregnancy and feel like I didn't enjoy it at all, just worried the whole time. So I'm trying to think of how I'll feel at the end... I want to say I had a lovely pregnancy and felt optimistic most of the time.

Thanks, Megamegan... Man, this whole pregnancy thing is such an emotional roller coaster. I guess I have no cause to think anything is wrong- no cramps, no bleeding... So I just need to wait and hope for the best. It is sad when feeling good, makes me feel bad! You are right- I want to look back on this as a happy time. I think I need to see that 12 week scan, and then I will start to relax a little. Come on, little bub- continue to grow and do mama proud!!


----------



## cckarting

Lynnikins. I took it really hard and my dh didn't think I would be able to bond with ds3. I am not even thinking about girls names or the chance that it could possibly be a girl! I have a feeling that this one is a boy so I'm not even entertaining the idea of a daughter, that way if I get a surprise great, if not I've gone 9months thinking it was a boy anyway


----------



## bridgetboo62

i cant wait to find out the gender!
i go back and forth between boy and girl
some people think its going to be a boy others think it will be a girl
some old wives tails point towards boy and an equal amount point towards girl
at first really wanted a boy and thought it would be a girl
then i thought it would be a boy
now i kind of really want it to be a girl
either way we would be delighted
just want him/her to be a healthy
but still cant wait to find out
we schedule the ultrasound at my appointment on august 14th


----------



## ttc126

Aww i can't wait either Bridget! With my son all wives tales, Chinese gender calendar, and my gut feeling said girl! But everything was wrong! Lol!!!! This time gender calendar says boy and my gut says boy. 
I'd be very happy with either, but since i have difficult and complicated pregnancies this may be our last. It would be a lot easier for me to be at peace with that if this baby is a girl.


----------



## ttc126

Just wanted to say hi to everyone! Glad for all of the good news here lately on the thread! So excited! 

As for me, I'm doing pretty good. Still feeling a little nervous but ok. I am having appointments with my hematologist every other Monday.

This Monday my bloods came back as already anemic. Exactly the same as with my son. I have a blood disorder where i become severely anemic in pregnancy, but iron doesn't help because my iron stores are good. It has to do with my red blood cells not being quite right. With my son i had a transfusion at 22 weeks so I'm assuming it will be the same this time. If i go past 36 weeks (really hopeful i will) then i may need another before the birth. 

Other than that, morning sickness is still going strong over here! Hope it passes for all of us soon! 

Been keeping up on my phone so I'm sorry i don't reply as much as I'd like! Sending everyone sticky dust and hugs!


----------



## MellyH

ttc, does the anaemia make you really tired?? How frustrating - as if pregnancy wasn't tiring enough!!

I want a girl, since I grew up in a house of girls, but I keep calling it a he. So I don't know what's happening in there. :lol:


----------



## MellyH

Also the gender preference discussion always reminds me of the hilarious Garfunkel and Oates song, Pregnant Women Are Smug, let me find the link. 

https://youtu.be/tJRzBpFjJS8

:lol: :lol:


----------



## maisie78

MellyH said:


> Also the gender preference discussion always reminds me of the hilarious Garfunkel and Oates song, Pregnant Women Are Smug, let me find the link.
> 
> https://youtu.be/tJRzBpFjJS8
> 
> :lol: :lol:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## nicole6212

Just passed a whole bunch of large clots with a lot of bleeding and scared out of my mind. Have an ultrasound in 3.5 hrs, so just waiting now. Had more blood work done yesterday. Still cramping, so I'm pretty sure I'm out, but will confirm later.


----------



## MiniBump

Thinking of you Nicole :flower:


----------



## maisie78

Fingers crossed for you Nicole xxx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, Nicole :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Thinking of you Nicole xx


----------



## 2nd time

Ok so call me moody but for the oast 10 weeks I have been paranoid and checking the tissue everytime I wipe to check im not spotting and now my stupid dh bought pink toilet paper im so mad at him


----------



## maisie78

2nd time said:


> Ok so call me moody but for the oast 10 weeks I have been paranoid and checking the tissue everytime I wipe to check im not spotting and now my stupid dh bought pink toilet paper im so mad at him

Fair enough! Kick his ass and blame the hormones ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Nicole so scary. Hope you and baby are ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## Megamegan

Oh Nicole I'm sorry, I hope you're ok <3

2nd time- I couldn't help but laugh, probably because I can relate! Omg. See, the problem with my DH is that if I mention blood, the percentage chance of MC, preparing myself before an ultrasound, or whatever- he gets SO upset. I even said "Well I hope everything is ok in there!" and he goes "Why would you say that? What makes you think it's not ok? that's bad juju!!!" lol. I mean I just want to share my feelings with my husband, geez. But that's not the point. Go buy yourself some white TP and let hubby use the pink, lol. 

The "pregnant women are smug" video is hilarious!!! Hahahaha. It's pretty accurate too! It makes me feel better about how I feel about gender. If I'm honest, I do want a girl, and if it's a boy I'm gonna have to adjust 27 years of imagining my first baby as a girl (same with DH, he's always imagined a girl). But I WILL adjust if it's a boy and I will still love him. And it's so true- health is unrelated to gender, so why do we always say "as long as it's healthy"? haha. Duh, everyone wants a healthy baby.


----------



## jmandrews

Lol loving this convo about gender. Anyone have any feelings? 
I was feeling boy but now I'm feeling girl. Haha I don't know! 9 more weeks until I officially know. :) 

Anyone else extremely constipated? I am so uncomfortable! I finally bough MiraLax to see if it will help. Anyone else have any advice? I didn't have this problem with DD.


----------



## maisie78

That is so true. I think we can take wanting a healthy baby as a given. I confess to wanting another girl. I won't be disappointed with a boy but a girl would be lovely for Gabriella. I have dreams of them being really good friends and of this baby helping Gabriella with her hair and makeup and them going shopping for clothes. It's really important for me that Gabriella gets to be a 'normal' girl despite her sight loss. Although my early years nurse said the other day 'don't worry if it's a boy, he may turn out to be gay...best of both worlds!' lol :)

On the subject of gender though, I got a call last night from the geneticist to say that despite almost bleeding me dry last week the gender test came back inconclusive. Not even a maybe but we need to double check but a flat out we don't know. So I have been in again today for more blood to be taken and sent off. Now I have another week's wait to find out :( Getting impatient now!


----------



## Megamegan

Have you tried Colace/a stool softener? That's more gentle and laxatives are, I'm pretty sure, very dangerous in pregnancy... maybe MiraLax is different, I dunno, definitely check with your doc. But Colace is totally safe. Also try drinking a fiber drink. That should help in the long run.


----------



## maisie78

Yeah try something like fibrogel or lactulose. Both are pretty vile but they do work. I had lactulose after my section and it worked for me x


----------



## Feronia

I'm also experiencing cramping and brown spotting, and my pregnancy symptoms have gone. No nausea or fatigue... :( I don't know whether the spotting is due to the subchorionic hematoma or not, but I'm paranoid about a missed miscarriage.

I'll call my midwife in a few hours.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: to you Nicole. I hope you have answers soon love!

2nd time: ah that would throw me for a loop too! I am always checking for blood and spotting. That would drive me crazy! 

I don't really have a feeling yet. But with Aria, we picked a girls name so easily and never really decided on a boys name. This time we are sold on a boys name and are stuck on deciding a girls name. So I can't help but wonder if this is meant to be LOL. Granted I have a ton of time to think of a name. Lol!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww FX for you Feronia! :hugs:


----------



## nicole6212

Thanks to all, but I'm out. Hope you all have a h&h 9months.


----------



## ttc126

Nicole I'm so sorry :(


----------



## MellyH

Oh Nicole, the worst news. :( I'm so sorry. Thank you for being part of the thread, let us know if you need anything or if we can do anything. 

Feronia, hopefully it's not the worst case scenario. :hugs:

Yep, very constipated here. Farting up a STORM. I have some fibre gummies that I'm chewing on twice a day, and as of yesterday also starting taking Colace/stool softener. This is so glamourous, guys! :lol:


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear, Nicole! Hope things turn out Ok for you, Feronia!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So, so sorry nicole. Thinking of you.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, feronia. 

Really hope that you get good news.


----------



## Megamegan

Very sorry Nicole :(

Feronia don't worry, it's probably nothing serious! I hope your midwife can give you a little peace of mind. 

My symptoms come and go each day, and so far I haven't been nearly as tired as my sister warned me I would be, but I am sleepy. It just kinda feels like I didn't drink my morning coffee and I'm slightly drowsy all day. It's kinda pissing me off that I can't predict if I'll be sick one day or the next, because I have freelance work I could do, but it's hard to schedule in advance if I don't know how I'll feel. So annoying. Today I'm doing it and I feel like crap, but I am just gonna suck it up.


----------



## dcm_mw12

So sorry for your lost Nicole :(


----------



## maisie78

So sorry Nicole xx

Feronia I really hope it is just your SCH playing up hun. I wouldn't take a loss of symptoms as a certain sign because so many have symptoms that come and go xx

swanxxsong I wonder if there is anything in your theory. We couldn't think of any boys names we liked last time and had a girl's name picked out almost from the start, even though we did end up calling her a different name. Same this time, we have a girls name already but nothing for a boy at all, not even a clue x


----------



## MellyH

Back from my appointment!! First scan is 12 days away!!! :happydance:


----------



## kezz_howland

I have had to be signed off work as ms is so bad. Not throwing up but just the constant horrific nausea. Cant do anything! Struggling to eat and lookingafter my two yr old ds is killing me. Im just exhausted and so fed up. I really hoped id be able to enjoy this pregnancy but its even worse than last time! Anyone else really poorly? X


----------



## bridgetboo62

so sorry nicole!

fingers crossed for you feronia!

have my second prenatal appointment today with the new midwife
im nervous! will let you guys know how it goes! im hoping i like her so i dont have to switch to a different midwife again!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Soo sorry Nicole xxx


----------



## MissEyre

Ugh, I just got a call from the Dr. Apparently I have a bladder infection. I've had UTI's before and the symptoms were very obvious. Didn't suspect a thing with this one. I've got a Rx for some antibiotics. I'm just hoping they don't make my morning sickness worse!


----------



## MellyH

Ugh, no fun MissEyre!

BB, fingers crossed for a good midwife!!!

kezz, I feel nauseated almost constantly but it doesn't sound as debilitating as yours, poor thing :(


----------



## British Mummy

miss eyre, I would just be aware of thrush with antibiotics. you are more prone to it in pregnancy and when I had it with antibiotics for a uti during pregnancy I got it so bad. couldn't even sleep. so you could just be careful not to wash down there with soap or shower gel for the course of tablets as that can cause it along with the antibiotics killing your good bacteria. they also gave me diarrhoea too but not really bad. I'm thinking of going to buy some canesten just to have in the cupboard or something this time as it was a Sunday night last time, no shops open and the longest night of my life!!  good luck :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for your sad news Nicole xx


----------



## MissEyre

Thanks for the heads up, British Mummy. I feel like the antibiotics are just going to start a horrible chain reaction of issues down there. I guess I'll get some yogurt with live cultures and do my best to keep things balanced. Oh the things you don't find out about pregnancy until you're pregnant!


----------



## bubbamadness

So sad to hear of your loss nicole. Big hugs and lots of love xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Nicole I am so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for your loss Nicole.

Feronia - I hope you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## babymamaagain

Sorry for your loss Nicole. :( Totally unfair that anyone ever has to experience such a tragedy at any point.

Miss eyre- definitely get a plain/sugar free yogurt to eat! :)

Bathing the four year old and putting us both to bed at 7:30. Come on second trimester energy pleaseeee :( 2 more weeks.


----------



## bridgetboo62

my appointment went well today but apparently my due date is february fifth so this will be the third time it has to be changed haha sorry raspberryk
im kind of miffed because i liked february third and i dont like being put back even if it is only two days. the tech said that i was measuring 8+1 on the 25th which would put me at 10+2 today but the radiologist must have decided that i was measuring 7+6 ugh
other than that they heard the heartbeat on the doppler and it was in the 170s
i got my blood drawn for the first trimester screening but dont know when those results will be back


----------



## dcm_mw12

That's great Bridget ! I can't wait for my first prenatal appt. Has anyone else notice their hair becoming coarser (all areas , sorry if tmi).


----------



## bridgetboo62

you havent had one yet and you are almost 10 weeks?!?!?
when is your first appointment?
the one i had today was my second one
my first one was when i was 7 weeks


i have noticed that on my legs a bit
it is common during pregnancy 
they say thats a sign of a boy


----------



## swanxxsong

Today I got a phone call from the director of the birthing center. I'm feeling slightly overwhelmed, but am so grateful for their proactive approach to ensuring that I am fully informed about all of the options I currently have. 

Due to pre-term labor with my daughter and two losses, I'm classified as high-risk. Funny enough, this was never mentioned to me by the midwife yesterday. Anyway, she just wanted to discuss the ins and outs of my situation. If I go into labor 36 weeks onward, I would deliver at the birthing center. If I deliver 34-35+6, I will deliver at their partner hospital with my midwife. But if I deliver before 34 weeks, I would deliver at another hospital since their partner hospital, although wonderful, is a smaller hospital and they'd prefer a pre-34-weeker at a larger hospital with a larger NICU. 

Okay, not a huge deal. I know they need to be cautious in the event that baby would arrive early. 

But she's also referring me to a maternal fetal medicine specialist. She wants to hear them out on their thoughts, but she anticipates that they'll do an initial evaluation of a trans-vaginal ultrasound to check on my cervix and do a thorough investigation of my history. She said in cases like mine, typically the decision is made to put the person on weekly progesterone shots (in the bum, yikes lol) and ultrasounds to monitor the cervical progress during pregnancy. She said some women prefer to transfer from the birthing center as a result, because they would rather have a relationship with the hospital in the event that their baby is born early. But she said I am welcome to stay with them if I don't MIND having that risk of maybe not delivering with them, since they are prepared to take me on if I wish. 

They just want me to not feel boxed in, or left out of the loop. Which, I truly appreciate that. But I just feel overwhelmed. 

Has anyone else been through this kind of thing before? Any advice or insight on what I can expect?

As if I wasn't nervous before... lol.


----------



## luminescent

my dates are a little off but they haven't officially changed it for me, I think they're waiting until I'm farther along to be more accurate. so I'll have to let you know after a future appt, raspberry. haha. they just go off my LMP but it seems to be about 2 days off. oh well, everything's on track so I'm not concerned.

I've noticed my hair growing faster.. I like wearing dresses in the summer and it's been annoying me that I have to shave more now! (well, I don't have to of course, but my preference.)

swansong, eek! that's a lot of new information to take in at once. it would stress me out too. no experience to help, but good luck.


----------



## Megamegan

swansong- sounds like a lot to take in. If I were you, I would journal and try to get all my thoughts on paper (or computer) to try to sort it out. Write down which decisions you have to make, and consider the pros and cons. I think given a couple days to let it sink in, you'll be fine :)


----------



## ttc126

Swan, i had a similar situation during my first pregnancy. I found a midwife i loved and the midwife group seemed great. Then i found out my blood disorder makes me high risk. The mw gave me the option to stay with her and chance that i would be referred to high risk later on or transfer right away to an ob that handles high risk. I chose the second option and changed at 13 weeks. I was disappointed at first, then when i had so many complications i was glad i changed. In your case I'm not sure what I'd do. I see your daughter was born 35+4. May i ask why? If it was an issue like cervix dilated early or random preterm labor, i myself would be more comfortable just planning to have the hospital take over care. If it was something else that caused your ptl that is unlikely to repeat I'd maybe stay with the midwives.

Whenever i have a tough decision to make i take my time. Remember, even though it's overwhelming you have time to think. Then i do something weird...i choose one of the options and go about life for a few days to a week as if I've made THAT decision. I see how i feel. Then i do the same with the other option. At the end of a few days i usually know in my heart which choice I'm most comfortable with. 

I know how it feels to have a bunch of info you weren't expecting thrown at you. Remember to take all the time you need, research your options (maybe evaluate the hospital when you go for your mfm appt), and go with your instincts.


----------



## ttc126

Oh and don't worry! At your first appt with the specialist they'll probably be very in depth and sometimes they can overwhelm you with every scenario. Just keep in mind they see all of those small % of people with serious problems so a lot of the situations etc that sounds scary is just them being cautious :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Sorry to hear about your loss, Nicole... :( 

Swansong, that does sound like a lot to take in at once! Fingers crossed you go past 37 weeks and can have a lovely birth centre birth!

I am absolutely pissed because at work today, we were doing this workplace "conflict" thing that involves acting. There have been a lot of physical games we've had to do for it, but I've taken it easy due to the subchorionic hematoma. However, today we had to do this improv acting bit and one lady out of NOWHERE picked me up to hug me as part of her acting segment and then squeezed me (crushing my abdomen) really hard... all as I was saying "no, no, stop!" Nobody knows I'm pregnant, and I ended up running out of the room crying because I started cramping immediately. Hard. Also embarrassing, but moreso I'm pissed off that she did this. My supervisor came to check on me and had my lie down with my feet up until my husband could pick me up. 

I'm still cramping, but the spotting has stopped. My ultrasound is scheduled for tomorrow morning so I am trying to think positive thoughts that everything will be okay...


----------



## ttc126

Feronia!!!! I'm so sorry! That is so horrible!!! You poor thing!!! I hope everything goes well with the ultrasound tomorrow and i hope you don't worry too much. It's a good sign that your spotting stopped. I have a small sch as well and i had some brown spotting the other day. I was just glad it wasn't pink like at 6&7 weeks. I think everything is ok but i know how scary this all is. Got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia- that sounds horrible. In this case, would it help if your coworkers knew you were pregnant to be more careful? In an improv situation it's obviously hard to predict what someone will do and if you have no choice but to be a part of it...maybe your supervisor can make a rule to make it less hands-on without spilling the beans about your pregnancy. I'm sorry, hopefully everything is okay in there <3


----------



## MellyH

That's awful Feronia, I'm sorry you were put in that situation. :( I hope everything is okay tomorrow.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, I'll let you all know how the scan goes tomorrow!

I actually was able to talk with my supervisor and drop this conflict theatre thing completely, so thankfully I don't have to go back. I don't even know this woman so I don't think I will need to see her again anyway.


----------



## babymamaagain

Thats awful! Glad you can write off this job duty for the remainder of your pregnancy. So scary!


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia, that is awful! I am so sorry! :hugs: I would have been upset too. You poor thing!

Thanks for the support ladies. 

TTC: I truly appreciate your insight! I am mostly terrified to death of them throwing out every dang scenario at me. :rofl: I know she said their last woman they had with the same pre-term history, the doctors were like, "YOU CANNOT STAY WITH THE BIRTH CENTER" and scared her off, but her PT labor was much earlier than mine and she lived very close to a nice hospital. The hospitals nearest to me are not equipped to deal with PT labor and would likely transfer me if they can, or would transfer baby instantly upon delivery. So I am looking at traveling a half hour, regardless of if I stay with midwives or go to a hospital. Which is fine, we've accepted that. 

My daughter came for unknown reasons. She was a decent size for being pre-term and was completely, 100% healthy. No issues. They kept considering my dates were "wrong" but as I had been charting, I knew that wasn't the case. She just seemed ready. My former OB said she had no reason to assume I would have a second pre-term child but the midwife said she just wants me to be fully aware of all possibilities. 

My husband I have discussed that we will see what the consult says. At this point, I will not transfer. Depending on what they say, we will decide then. I know a regret would be if they say that there's a *slim *chance I could have PT labor again, I transfer, go to 40 weeks and then am miserable in another hospital setting as my first delivery was not ideal in the least. But since they're not giving me a time frame to decide, that helps immensely. If things look normal with my cervix, she said they may disregard me as high-risk, keep me on the prog and let me go naturally and see what happens. 

So for now, I'm in limbo but after discussing it thoroughly with my husband and the midwife director, I am intending to remain with the center and they're fully prepared to allow me to continue. She said we can always transfer me if at 25 weeks (or before, or after that point) they see an issue that needs to be addressed immediately. But I'm trying to not focus on the what ifs until I hear anything from the specialists. :) Just gonna take it one day at a time and in exactly one month, I should know more. 

Sorry, that was a long rant. But hopefully I answered your questions TTC. LOL


----------



## ttc126

Swan i totally understand about being nervous with what they will tell you! With my son they wanted me to have an amnio to see if he had the same blood disorder as me. They made everything seem worst case scenario and made a huge deal of me refusing the amnio. Well guess what? I've since found out that the disorder won't even show up until after 1yr old!!!!! They really do make everything sound worst case (at least the place i went to) so just remember to take it with a grain of salt.

Your plan sounds good! Time is on your side here and if you love the birth center and feel comfortable i definitely think you should stay and then you're right you could always transfer later if necessary.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I can't say I have an inkling one way or the other on the boy/girl question. My husband thinks boy, and we had a favorite boys name picked in about five minutes, so maybe that is a sign?

For months (ie. before I was pregnant) I had this vivid image of a very blonde/brown-eyed girl on a little car scooter thing zipping around. For some reason this image just kept coming back... So maybe it is her in there?! 

You are right- healthy is a given wish. But really, we would be thrilled and happy either way on girl/boy. I would just be so, so thankful to have a healthy, happy baby- for us, either girl or boy would be so very welcomed to the world!!


----------



## Captain

Hi ladies, I hope you and all your bumps are doing well! I'm still on holidays in Vegas, struggling with the heat but doing okay and having lots of fun!


----------



## Feronia

Ultrasound in 2 hours to check on things after the spotting, cramping, and loss of symptoms... Has anyone else suddenly lost their morning sickness and fatigue around 8 weeks?

Anyway, I'll update you all later. I really hope there is a healthy, growing baby in there!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh my word! I can't believe they tried forcing that on you and then, turns out for no reason! I would have been so upset! :brat: Good thing you stood up for yourself -- I would have done the same. :) haha. If my SS comes back questionable I'm also refusing the amnio. 

Yes that's the great thing -- they're discussing this all so early, I have plenty of time to evaluate everything. I've been doing a lot of reading and it truly seems as though, more than anything, this is all just precautionary action they're taking to be on the safe side of sorry. Since my daughter was healthy and not even THAT early in the grand scheme, most of what I've read indicates that things should be good, but that it's a positive thing that they'll be checking my cervix to see if I have a shorter cervix or other indicator as to why I labored early. 

I gained 50 pounds in 8 months with her and I'm barely 5'3" so I told my husband when I had her that she just ran outta room. :rofl: I'm not gaining that much this time around!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia said:


> Ultrasound in 2 hours to check on things after the spotting, cramping, and loss of symptoms... Has anyone else suddenly lost their morning sickness and fatigue around 8 weeks?
> 
> Anyway, I'll update you all later. I really hope there is a healthy, growing baby in there!

I didn't lose it all together, it was still there but it was so much better by mid 7 weeks to 8 weeks i hardly noticed it some days! Worried me a lot! Turns out it was nothing to worry about at all x FX everything goes well this afternoon!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Ultrasound in 2 hours to check on things after the spotting, cramping, and loss of symptoms... Has anyone else suddenly lost their morning sickness and fatigue around 8 weeks?
> 
> Anyway, I'll update you all later. I really hope there is a healthy, growing baby in there!


Good luck! Thinking of you, and hoping that all is well in there. I felt unusually well on Wednesday and was worried. I was happy to be feeling sick again yesterday. So sorry you have to go through all this worry. :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

Good luck Feronia xx


----------



## MellyH

I had a few days last week where I almost felt 'well' but now I'm back to feeling gross almost constantly. I'm trying to look at the positives of that. :lol:

Captain, glad you're having fun in Vegas!! I spent so many hours watching the fountain show at the Bellagio. :lol:


----------



## British Mummy

good luck feronia! :) hope to see good news later x :)


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck feronia! FX for good news!

I have had a couple of times where I'm queasy but no MS or anything. Just tired and have sore bbs. Wish I had more signs. Just worries me. 5 more days until ultrasound.


----------



## Blondish_keg

I was really pleased when ms seem to start to disappear for a few days at a time around 8 weeks but now its back with even more gusto than before :( anyone mind if I fast forward time a little to second trimester ;)


----------



## MissEyre

Blondish_keg said:


> I was really pleased when ms seem to start to disappear for a few days at a time around 8 weeks but now its back with even more gusto than before :( anyone mind if I fast forward time a little to second trimester ;)

Amen to that! :thumbup: So ready for 2nd tri. Onward ho!


----------



## ttc126

Hope you're doing ok feronia!!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i totally agree im so ready for second tri
when does it start? like 13 and a half weeks right?


----------



## British Mummy

different sites say different things but that sounds about right Bridget:) 
I'm not feeling horrendous. I feel quite lucky in I have a symptom every day to remind me I'm pregnant but its not constant. last Sunday I literally couldn't do anything from morning until midnight, so sick, couldn't even drink water, tiny sips all day even though I was thirsty as hell. ended up in bed at my mums house, so lucky it was the weekend! these forums are great as they remind you to get perspective through the stories of others so although I feel terrible,I can cope because I'm not spotting and its not 24/7. be warned I didn't get my energy or appetite back (I'm usually a big eater and I gained 17 pounds start to finish, 8lbs3 baby) in the second trimester but the lack of sickness, dizziness and headaches was enough to feel amazing relief!


----------



## Feronia

Ahhh, everything is perfect! :happydance: :thumbup:
Baby is measuring on track with a heartbeat of 159 and the hematoma has shrunk and clotted! She said the spotting was just old blood from the hematoma leaving and that if I continue to spot brown not to worry. My midwives said that I had ominous signs, and my intuition on this wasn't good, but boy am I glad to be proven wrong! It also goes to show that pregnancy symptoms can disappear overnight and have everything turn out just fine!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound - 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ttc126

Fantastic news!!!!!! So so happy everything is ok!!!!


----------



## MissEyre

Great news, Feronia!


----------



## British Mummy

Just got my scan letter through and the first scan is on the 6th August. seems so long to wait to get a first glimpse if everything is ok but hopefully it'll fly by.
Feronia oh my gosh that is just the cutest scan picture ever!!! I'm so pleased everything is ok. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Feronia! So glad that all is looking great!


----------



## jmandrews

Great news feronia!!! That is such a clear and perfect scan pic! 

Gets me all excited for mine on Wednesday! I should be 8 weeks. I can't wait to find out how baby is doing, hear/see heartbeat, and find out my due date!


----------



## Feronia

Cool, hope you update a scan pic on Wednesday, jmandrews! They seem to look like turtles or gummy bears at this stage. :haha: I saw him/her wiggle around a bit, though, which was cute! I did get pushed back 2 days so she is saying my due date is now February 20.


----------



## MellyH

Definitely a gummy bear. :lol: HOORAYYYYY!


----------



## savvysaver

Beautiful scan feronia! Glad the baby is doing good!

Captain, have fun in Vegas!! It is my favorite vacation destination. 

MellyH, the Bellagio fountains are the best! I love staying in the fountain view rooms there! I really must plan a trip there before the twins come!


----------



## savvysaver

So funny, our baby B totally looked like a gummy bear at the ultrasound so now we call the twins our Gummy Bears! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great news, Feronia! And an awesome scan pic to top it off :thumbup:


----------



## ZombieKitten

swanxxsong: what you're going through sounds similar to what I am, except I don't have a choice where to give birth lol. Luckily I don't have to get the shots either but I still have to get that dreaded cerclage. It's definitely a lot of information and can be extremely overwhelming but try not to stress yourself out, I know it'll all work out just fine :hugs: <3


----------



## babymamaagain

Glad all is well Feronia! That is the cutest scan on earth lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Pleased for great news feronia! 

Great gummy bear scan photo :happydance:

Xx


----------



## jmandrews

So funny! They really do look like gummy bears at this stage!

I'm feeling super nauseated tonight. Yuk! Tomorrow/technically today since is after midnight is my Birthday so I really hoping I can enjoy the day at some point. Lol so far 28 is off to a great start. Now just need baby to healthy and it will be the perfect year! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

So glad all is ok feronia x


----------



## MellyH

Happy birthday for tomorrow!! I hope you get a few minutes of respite at some point to enjoy it. :D


----------



## British Mummy

happy birthday jmandrews:)


----------



## maisie78

Feronia so pleased for you that everything is good. That scan picture is perfect. Squidge looked exactly like his/her nn when I was scanned, a squidgy blob lol :)

Happy birthday Jmandrews xx

Off on our hols today :) Only a week in a caravan in Somerset but I am.really looking forward to it. The only downside is the doglets have to stay home as dogs aren't allowed on the site :( But they are being dogsat by the inlaws and getting lots of walks from a dogwalker friend of ours. Still feel nervous leaving them though, think it's the hormones :)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry Nicole!

Great news, Feronia!


----------



## bubbamadness

So pleased for you feronia. Scan pic is mega cute. Happy birthday jmandrews xxx


----------



## savvysaver

Happy birthday jmandrews! Hope you enjoy your day! :cake:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Very cute scan pic!


----------



## imphope

I go to meet my new OB in our new city on Tuesday I'm excited and nervous! I will be 11 weeks 3 days. Eek! I m so ready to hear that heartbeat and terrified that it won't be there. Ahhhh...so many emotions.


----------



## Feronia

Happy birthday, jmandrews! Hope you have a great day! :D


----------



## bubbamadness

I feel so lazy! Lol. All i want to do is lay around. Just had to have a beetroot and ginger juice to give me a boost and get me off my big bum, lol. Anyone else feeling extremely lazy and tired? X


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you for all the sweet Birthday wishes :) hope everyone enjoys the weekend. Takes lots of naps! Haha


----------



## MellyH

I feel very lazy and tired! But I have stuff to do around the house. Better get to it!


----------



## British Mummy

bubbamadness said:


> I feel so lazy! Lol. All i want to do is lay around. Just had to have a beetroot and ginger juice to give me a boost and get me off my big bum, lol. Anyone else feeling extremely lazy and tired? X

constantly!!! I think I feel even worse because my 19 month old wants me to run around and play all the time and I just want to close my eyes. I even find myself half asleep on the floor where I've started playing with her and gradually become flatter until I'm lying down. when will this placenta take over,eh?


----------



## Megamegan

Clearly everyone is too sick and tired (literally) and this thread is so quiet today lol! 

I'm on vacation with DH and I think this is the most fun we have ever had together. I'm feeling fantastic for being 8 weeks pregnant! Entering the final month of the third trimester, hopefully it continues to be this smooth! 

Bridget make sure you pop in, wanna make sure you're ok and had a successful jump today!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Happy birthday, jm!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 10 weeks today! I have woken up for the past few days not feeling sick!!! It does come back in the afternoon though quite badly and seems to get worse if im in the car but I'm glad it seems to be easing off a little bit!


----------



## EMYJC

Well I had a weeks holiday in Menorca and came back to about 20 odd pages to read!! Can't keep up at all. Hope everyone is well and there has been no more bad news. :/ Waves of sickness keep waking me up, dry retching a lot but not being sick. When I was on holiday the sickness pretty much disappeared. Also keep getting headaches. Time seems to be going pretty fast to me. Happy belated bday JM. It was my bday whilst on holiday. 35. GULP!


----------



## EMYJC

Oh Nicole I'm sorry. :(
X


----------



## 2nd time

I feel lazy too but no chance I will get a rest with a my 4, 3, 2 and 6m olds to look after plus dh who does nothing lol


----------



## dcm_mw12

xxyjadexx said:


> Yay 10 weeks today! I have woken up for the past few days not feeling sick!!! It does come back in the afternoon though quite badly and seems to get worse if im in the car but I'm glad it seems to be easing off a little bit!

I experience the same thing , I always feel so sick in the car. It's not even like being cat sick but something worse


----------



## bounceyboo

hi can I join please?im due #2 on the 27th but most likely will be having a C-section around the 20th, as I had a ecs with my son, I don't want to go through the horror with this baby like I did with my son, anyway feeling fine just tired mainly, feel weird if I leave it too long to eat or get hungry I find eating often keeps it at bay how are you all doing?:flower:


----------



## readynwilling

WORST NIGHT EVER. My kids don't nap or sleep - so remind me why i am doing this again? Tyler better figure it out quick - i wont be able to keep going like this.


----------



## ttc126

Hi bounceyboo :)

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!! 

11 weeks today for me! :)

Readynwilling, I'm sorry aboutyour sleeping issues.


----------



## xxshellsxx

10 weeks for me today :thumbup: Babies are the size of prunes now lol 

We went pram 'looking' today - doubles are so limited!! Very little choice and the cost... wow! They know how to charge for them too! Think we have fially settled on one if i can find a store that sells the carrycots and adaptors too - i want to see them in person before buying!

Won't buy for a while but really have got to get in gear and start sorting things - two of lots of things isn't going to be cheap! Mum however has said she is buying the pram so that's one less thing to worry about (she bought my sisters first one too) :)


----------



## MellyH

Congrats to everyone on the milestones! I'll be 8 weeks in two days, that feels like a good milestone. :lol:


----------



## Captain

Fantastic news Feronia and such a cute picture! Oh and a happy belated birthday JM!


----------



## SurpriseBub

readynwilling said:


> WORST NIGHT EVER. My kids don't nap or sleep - so remind me why i am doing this again? Tyler better figure it out quick - i wont be able to keep going like this.

When I was a nanny, a nanny friend of mine gave me a great tip- for two hours after lunch we did 'quiet time', and it was a godsend. We would have lunch, and after a week or so, the kids got that right after was 'quiet time'. They could look at books or play quietly- but i was very calm and set that time up that way. It was amazing- we would eat, and while I would tidy up lunch they were set up with some nice calm toys/books and soon got the idea. I could then sit with them and read or flick through a magazine. It made such a difference and then we would do something more energetic (go somewhere/play outside etc) And everyone was happy. It might be worth a try!! :) good luck for bedtime tonight!


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> 10 weeks for me today :thumbup: Babies are the size of prunes now lol
> 
> We went pram 'looking' today - doubles are so limited!! Very little choice and the cost... wow! They know how to charge for them too! Think we have fially settled on one if i can find a store that sells the carrycots and adaptors too - i want to see them in person before buying!
> 
> Won't buy for a while but really have got to get in gear and start sorting things - two of lots of things isn't going to be cheap! Mum however has said she is buying the pram so that's one less thing to worry about (she bought my sisters first one too) :)

The twins I watched had a mountain buggy, and it was great! The seats were roomy, but it was designed to be as wide as a wheelchair, which was super practical (ie. You can take both of them into a disabled bathroom when out and about). Might have been this model? https://m.target.com/p/mountain-bug...6Z_S90K9-USS1gB8kpqPpK04pFaE_B8758aAlIg8P8HAQ

I would definitely recommend checking mountain buggy out! (We are having one baby, and I would definitely have an MB as a first preference anyway- well built, proper wheels etc).


----------



## lynnikins

hey, my nausea has been the least problematic thing this weekend here, with a 9 month old whos throwing up and a 4 yr old with runny tummy then im sat sniffing freshly washed hands to try to get rid of the other smells that i can smell though the mess is long cleaned up and all the children in bed for the night.


----------



## xxshellsxx

SurpriseBub said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks for me today :thumbup: Babies are the size of prunes now lol
> 
> We went pram 'looking' today - doubles are so limited!! Very little choice and the cost... wow! They know how to charge for them too! Think we have fially settled on one if i can find a store that sells the carrycots and adaptors too - i want to see them in person before buying!
> 
> Won't buy for a while but really have got to get in gear and start sorting things - two of lots of things isn't going to be cheap! Mum however has said she is buying the pram so that's one less thing to worry about (she bought my sisters first one too) :)
> 
> The twins I watched had a mountain buggy, and it was great! The seats were roomy, but it was designed to be as wide as a wheelchair, which was super practical (ie. You can take both of them into a disabled bathroom when out and about). Might have been this model? https://m.target.com/p/mountain-bug...6Z_S90K9-USS1gB8kpqPpK04pFaE_B8758aAlIg8P8HAQ
> 
> I would definitely recommend checking mountain buggy out! (We are having one baby, and I would definitely have an MB as a first preference anyway- well built, proper wheels etc).Click to expand...

Thats the one i went in to look at as had fallen in love with it online... but i want the carrycots for the first few months and they were so narrow it was ridiculous. Saw another couple there looking for the same thing and they were also put off by the narrow cots. I have found the 'out'n'about' nipper 360 range, which also does the carrycots, but they only seem to be available online. I've emailed a store that stocks the main buggy bits to see if they stock them or could get one on for me to look at! Such limited choice, yet i have high expectations - told DH to get designing there was whole in the pram market lol x


----------



## MiniBump

Don't know if it helps but I think they stock these in Precious Little One in Grantham, just off the A1. Think Kiddicare have them too in Peterborough? Not sure how far they are from you x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Kiddicare don't stock the carrycots for the out'n'about - they didn't even know they did them! lol I was there today i'm only about 35 minutes from there. Grantham might not be too far if they stock the carrycots it will be worth it. Will see if baby lourve get back to me about it and then go from there, thank you :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy belated birthday JMandrews! 

9 weeks today! :happydance:

I am exhausted lately. Just shattered by midday. I think a lot of it has to do with the heat?


----------



## MiniBump

xxshellsxx said:


> Kiddicare don't stock the carrycots for the out'n'about - they didn't even know they did them! lol I was there today i'm only about 35 minutes from there. Grantham might not be too far if they stock the carrycots it will be worth it. Will see if baby lourve get back to me about it and then go from there, thank you :)

PLO website definitely says they have them in store for demo but the shop is attached to the warehouse anyway so they're happy to get things out for you. If you like their Facebook page you also get a code for 5% off so make sure you barter for at least that if you buy anything in store! Good luck! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks for me today :thumbup: Babies are the size of prunes now lol
> 
> We went pram 'looking' today - doubles are so limited!! Very little choice and the cost... wow! They know how to charge for them too! Think we have fially settled on one if i can find a store that sells the carrycots and adaptors too - i want to see them in person before buying!
> 
> Won't buy for a while but really have got to get in gear and start sorting things - two of lots of things isn't going to be cheap! Mum however has said she is buying the pram so that's one less thing to worry about (she bought my sisters first one too) :)
> 
> The twins I watched had a mountain buggy, and it was great! The seats were roomy, but it was designed to be as wide as a wheelchair, which was super practical (ie. You can take both of them into a disabled bathroom when out and about). Might have been this model? https://m.target.com/p/mountain-bug...6Z_S90K9-USS1gB8kpqPpK04pFaE_B8758aAlIg8P8HAQ
> 
> I would definitely recommend checking mountain buggy out! (We are having one baby, and I would definitely have an MB as a first preference anyway- well built, proper wheels etc).Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the one i went in to look at as had fallen in love with it online... but i want the carrycots for the first few months and they were so narrow it was ridiculous. Saw another couple there looking for the same thing and they were also put off by the narrow cots. I have found the 'out'n'about' nipper 360 range, which also does the carrycots, but they only seem to be available online. I've emailed a store that stocks the main buggy bits to see if they stock them or could get one on for me to look at! Such limited choice, yet i have high expectations - told DH to get designing there was whole in the pram market lol xClick to expand...

Unless the design is very different from what 'my' twins had in 2009, I promise it worked great! You really only place them in the cots for a limited period of time whatever model you choose because once they can turn etc they have to be switched out. They are obviously smaller than a single cot, but those babies never looked or seemed cramped :) just my two cents, as I think the compact(ish) width was indispensable out and about :shrug:

Let us know what design you go for!


----------



## jmandrews

Do any of you ladies have a sonoline b fetal Heart Doppler? I have one but was wondering when and if any of you have picked up baby's HB. I am still super early for it to show yet but I was wondering when I can expect to hear it. :)


----------



## Layka

Hi all,

I didn't know you had this group - I'm due Feb 6th!

This is a first pregnancy for me and I'm fairly worried. I'm wondering if I should get a Doppler.. but I don't know if it would really ease my fears.


----------



## ttc126

Hi Layka! 

Welcome :) i personally decided against a Doppler because if i couldn't find the hb i would panic... i do know other ladies that find it very reassuring though so really it's up to you and how it will make you feel. 

Jmandrews, happy belated bday :) Also I've heard of ladies in the first tri board finding hb at 9-11 weeks :)


----------



## Underduck

Hello all!

My due date is about the 9th of Feb! I am 31 years old and this will be our first baby. It was a little unplanned (but we stopped trying birth control methods so we were not surprised!) and we are thrilled. I just want this to work out and I want to get through this pregnancy without hurting anyone else's feelings ;)

Lots of people already know because I can't keep a secret, I weary heart on my sleeve and Id want a support system if anything went wrong. We are tryin to hang on until 12 weeks before telling anyone else. 

My symptoms:
BOOBS! So big! So tender sometimes!
MS - bareable most of the time but some days are worse than others.
CM - Yuck.
exhaustion AND sleeplessness - how does that work?!
Extreme cow - I'm very cranky sometimes. My lovely partner doesn't always know what to do. Poor man.

ANYHOO! I'll update my ticker/trackers things soon but I'm glad to have a group of ladies to chat with :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

I have my scan today! Freaking out already, so scared at the thought something will be wrong. This is my '12 week' scan (according to LMP) but I know I'm definitely not that far and the midwife said it would be good to do it anyway to double check the dates I have are right. I'm terrified they'll say there's no heartbeat or something :(


----------



## British Mummy

bumblebeexo said:


> I have my scan today! Freaking out already, so scared at the thought something will be wrong. This is my '12 week' scan (according to LMP) but I know I'm definitely not that far and the midwife said it would be good to do it anyway to double check the dates I have are right. I'm terrified they'll say there's no heartbeat or something :(

good luck bumble bee! :) x x


----------



## MiniBump

Good luck bumblebeexo! Let us know how you get on.

Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:


----------



## bubbamadness

Goodluck bumblebeexo. Will look out for updates later xxx


----------



## emily3399

hi ladies can I tag along please, I am 26 from UK, expecting #4, edd- 16th/17th feb, I have a subchronic heamatoma which was discovered on a 5-6 week scan little bean had a heartbeat and then a follow up scan at 7 weeks showed the bleed was still there but so was the heartbeabeat :) got another follow up scan on Wednesday morning keeping fingers crossed my bean is still growing in there :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Thanks! I'm so nervous! It's in 3 hours time so I'll update afterwards. Really hope it's good news!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Emily when you had early scans did they show you the screen as soon as they saw a heartbeat?


----------



## emily3399

they took a few minutes and then they showed me heartbeat then carried on with the checks, they tried abdominal first but no luck so had transvaginal twice x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I had a scan at 7 weeks with my first so I really should remember these things but I can't! :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Good luck, bb!!!


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the new faces
check the first page for the link info for our FB group too.

I had a job interview today and it looks like I got it just waiting on the official job offer email.

Had a horrible weekend with 2 of my 4 boys sick but looks like they are all on the mend now thankfully


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome new ladies!
I already have my Doppler. I bought it last pregnancy. I was just wondering when is best to look for it. I don't to look to early and then panic. Last pregnancy ended in a MC so I spent wasted hours looking for a HB that was never there. It was hard so this time I'm waiting definitely until after Wednesday's scan. Just want to see the HB first. 2 more days! :)

FX Bumblebeexo can't wait to hear about your scan!!!

Congrats lynnikins!


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome to our new members! :) our group is growing and growing! 

Good luck bumblebee!

Congrats Lynnikins!

I have the sonoline b from my first pregnancy. I didn't use it a lot because of the info I've read about the speculation of safety (read, of course, after purchase). So as a rule I avoided frequent use to err on the side of caution. :) I waited until after my OB heard HB via Doppler at 12 weeks to even try because I knew I would have a panic attack if I couldn't find it. 

I rarely used it and the times I did, I would freak out if I didn't find it immediately. So sometimes it caused more worry than good for me. Other people I know love theirs and use them frequently. It really varies person to person. :) 

I'm unsure if I will use it yet this pregnancy or not. I've seen girls in the first tri board who've successfully located HB around 8-10 weeks but it's very hit-or-miss at this stage.


----------



## jmandrews

Oh ok. What do you mean about safety? Can it hurt baby?


----------



## Feronia

Hi, Emily! I also have a subchorionic hematoma found on my 6 week scan (that I only got due to bleeding and cramping). They discovered that mine was smaller and clotted at 8 weeks, though I'm still spotting brown occasionally because of it. SCH is so worrying... :(

Oh, and I'm also 26 and my name is Emily. ;)


----------



## Feronia

jmandrews said:


> Oh ok. What do you mean about safety? Can it hurt baby?

There is certainly the possibility that it can hurt a baby, especially in the first trimester: https://chriskresser.com/natural-childbirth-iib-ultrasound-not-as-safe-as-commonly-thought
Studies show that it causes tissue to heat up. My ultrasound tech even told me that which is why he turned it off in between taking pics. My midwife advised me to avoid exposure in the first trimester as well.

I've already had 3 scans due to the subchorionic hematoma and bleeding... :( I originally only wanted 1 at my 20-week scan, so I'm a bit disappointed. I'm going to avoid dopplers at my midwife appointments to make up for it. Dopplers are just very concentrated ultrasound and heat up much quicker, which is why they should only be concentrated for less than a minute or so. I would only trust my midwives with it since they're trained to find the heartbeat quickly, and I know it would take me forever.


----------



## MellyH

How is your bleeding going, Feronia? I hope you're feeling more relaxed since your scan. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Hmmm interesting. It doesn't feel hot to me. I'll look I to it but I'm really not worried about since I prob won't use it much anyway.


----------



## Feronia

The spotting and cramping is worrisome, but the technician did tell me to expect some brown spotting. Still, I wish it would stop...

Congrats on the job, Lynn!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks guys, i got a phone call with the official job offer too. Training is Mon-Fri 9-5 next week I really hope i can get through it with this nausea


----------



## bumblebeexo

Had my scan, measuring 8 weeks exactly! :D All looks brilliant!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

excellent news :) x


----------



## ttc126

Yay!!!! Congrats bumblebee :)


----------



## chimama

Congrats lynnikins on the new job!
bumblexo - glad the scan went well.


----------



## Captain

Well, I was on some cipralex for some pretty bad anxiety which I had to stop taking because of the pregnancy.

Fast forward to today, pure brick wall of fear when waiting to board the flight home and flat out refused to step on a plane (the plane was actually cancelled ten minutes before boarding and rescheduled for nine hours later) Now we are going to get a rental car and drive from las vegas to seattle. I would happily walk it if it meant I don't have to get on a plane.

I think my husband is a saint for putting up with me sometimes.


----------



## Mannaa

Hi ladies! I just read through a lot of this thread and hoping I can join in! I unfortunately had a MC in March '14 which was so devastating and then a chemical in May '14. I then found out I am pregnant once again in June and now am 9 weeks tomorrow! Praying and hoping it's a sticky this time! I had an appointment 2 weeks ago and measured right on track and even heard the beautiful heart beat! EDD is 2/17/15! Can I join? :)


----------



## MiniBump

Welcome Mannaa!

Congrats lynnikins and yay for bumblebeexo!!

Hope everyone is well? x


----------



## lynnikins

could feel better but today hasnt been all bad with morning sickness just waiting for DH to get home and hes gonna cook because i cant stand up that long one night of decent sleep does not make up for the 4 days of literally no sleep


----------



## ttc126

lynnikins said:


> could feel better but today hasnt been all bad with morning sickness just waiting for DH to get home and hes gonna cook because i cant stand up that long one night of decent sleep does not make up for the 4 days of literally no sleep

Is everyone well in your house again?


----------



## ttc126

I've been really really sick the past few days. I've actually taken my zofran twice a day rather than the once i was doing. Bleh!!!! It seems like midweek last week my sickness got so much worse :( I am so tired of being unable to eat!!! 

I am pushing through the sickness today. My house needs deep cleaned really bad! I've been doing the basics but have skimped on washing windows, sorting piles of mail, and moving to clean behind the stove etc :( Ugh. Got one bedroom done now resting a minute then try to do the other two bedrooms before i eat lunch...


----------



## RaspberryK

bumblebeexo said:


> Had my scan, measuring 8 weeks exactly! :D All looks brilliant!!

Great news, will you get another scan at 12 weeks? 

My second private scan is tomorrow morning. 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Good luck ras!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Great news bumblebee!! 

Congrats again Lynni! I hope your MS eases a bit so you'll be able to get through your training without issue! 

Thanks for the link Feronia -- I ended up taking a nap with my daughter so I didn't get a response sooner. ;) haha. What she explained is why I had held off and only did the Doppler sporadically. I know many women who've used them without issue. I just chose to limit my use with my daughter and am undecided on use with this one. Once I know if my midwife checks monthly or not, I guess I will decide. :) 

Good luck Ras! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Welcome mannaa!! :)


----------



## AliciaX

Hello :) Can I possibly join this group? I am due on valentines day :D 14th of February.


----------



## Ginger1

Hi to all the new peeps and yay for the lovely scans!!

I'm doing fine, still got very bad bouts of morning sickness, but hoping it will ease off soon (am 11 weeks on Weds  )


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I have added everyone despite mostly being on my phone since we are staying away from home. 

xx


----------



## bounceyboo

hey everyone is it just me or does anone else have dark yellow discharge I this normal?


----------



## MellyH

Mine's pretty yellow.


----------



## bumblebeexo

12 week scan booked for the 15th of August :) should be 12+5. Here's a pic from the scan :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 2nd time

Captian I know exactly how you feel I suffer from panic and at the moment its realy bad my dr gave me diasapam which is apparently ok for pregnant women if you dont take it regularly using too much later on can have effects . Saying thatni have managed to onlynhave 2mg in 10 weeks so I seem to be deaoing with things , your not alone


----------



## 2nd time

Has anyone heard from bridget after her skydive


----------



## emily3399

Feronia said:


> Hi, Emily! I also have a subchorionic hematoma found on my 6 week scan (that I only got due to bleeding and cramping). They discovered that mine was smaller and clotted at 8 weeks, though I'm still spotting brown occasionally because of it. SCH is so worrying... :(
> 
> Oh, and I'm also 26 and my name is Emily. ;)

im also 8+5 too ive got another scan on Wednesday morning and hopefully its getting smaller or reabsorbed and that my little beans heart is still beating x


----------



## emily3399

bumblebee- ahh great to hear your scan went well and what a good pic a very clear pic of your little jelly bean :)


----------



## bounceyboo

bumblebeexo said:


> 12 week scan booked for the 15th of August :) should be 12+5. Here's a pic from the scan :)

good luck I have mine on the 12th :) cant come fast enough!


----------



## bounceyboo

MellyH said:


> Mine's pretty yellow.

thanks hun would you say its beige sometimes lovely topic of conversation isn't it ?!!


----------



## jmandrews

Love the scan pic Bumblebeexo :) 

Welcome to more new Mamas! Our feb babies group continues to grow! 

Bridget is skydiving?!


----------



## MellyH

bounceyboo said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Mine's pretty yellow.
> 
> thanks hun would you say its beige sometimes lovely topic of conversation isn't it ?!!Click to expand...

Not beige that I've noticed but I wouldn't be worried if it was, all manner of things are going on down there. :lol:

I started to get my evening sickness coming on so I ordered room service 40 minutes ago (I'm on a work trip to DC) and they said 20-25 minutes and I'm just getting more and more nauseated while I wait! BRING ME MY FOOD, BITCHES.


----------



## 2nd time

jmandrews said:


> Love the scan pic Bumblebeexo :)
> 
> Welcome to more new Mamas! Our feb babies group continues to grow!
> 
> Bridget is skydiving?!

I sware I saw a postvwere she said she was skydiving withnher mom but I could be wrong


----------



## 2nd time

bridgetboo62 said:


> also i have my second prenatal appointment tomorrow with a new CNM (i didnt like the one that was randomly selected for me when i scheduled my first appointment) unfortunately OH is unable to make it due to work (he would rather have saturday off to watch me skydive which i agree with im nervous and want him to be there haha) so my mom is going with me

Im not mad lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

2nd time said:


> I sware I saw a postvwere she said she was skydiving withnher mom but I could be wrong

No you're right. I remember her talking about going skydiving. She's had the plan tripped since before she found out and she said she did some research and that there's no additional risks (besides for the normal risks that come along with Skydiving). I haven't heard from her since though... was that supposed to be today?


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget's skydiving trip was supposed to be on Saturday. I posted earlier saying for her to let us know she is ok, and also today checked to see if she'd posted to BnB at all after Saturday and nothing. I found an article (written by skydivers) saying basically the same thing, except they said only experienced skydivers who are used to doing it should keep doing so... they cautioned against doing it your very first time while pregnant. But, hopefully she's okay and just taking a break from BnB. Would love to know she's alright though, I've been worried ever since she said she was doing it. 

Bridget come back, we wanna know you had a great jump and are doing just fine!


----------



## Megamegan

I just got back from an AMAZING trip to the shore in Massachusetts. It was like the best weekend ever. Today is my birthday, but actually today has kinda sucked lol. But I figure the great weekend makes up for it. It was lovely to spend time with DH and I pretty much wasn't sick the entire time.

So many new people! Welcome and congrats! Loving to see the beautiful scans :)


----------



## ttc126

Megamegan, happy birthday!!!!! :) Sorry it hasn't been great! So glad your sickness took a break for the weekend! 

I've been anxious to hear from Bridget too! Hope all went well!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Happy Birthday Megamegan! Glad you had a nice weekend!

I just sent Bridget a Facebook message. I did notice that she changed her profile picture to her skydiving so I'm assuming all went well :thumbup:


----------



## savvysaver

Welcome to all the new girls! 

Happy Birthday Megamegan!!

Not much new here, finally at 10 weeks (double digits!) and over 25% of the way there! My appetite is starting to return slowly but I am not gaining any weight back. Trying to stick with fruits, veggies, protein and cheese with a few small treats once in a while.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww happy birthday Megan, hope the day turns around for you!! Glad you had a good trip, whereabouts where you? I lived in Boston for a couple of years and enjoyed exploring up and down the coast!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Happy birthday, Megan! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Oh yea hope Bridget is ok but sounds like she is if she changed her profile pic. 

Happy Birthday Megan! Glad you had a fun trip!


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone else have a bloat bump? At least that's what I'm calling it. I've had it for over a week now! It's pretty much impossible to hide.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ttc126

Jmandrews, I've got one too!!! Only mine looks more like i ate too much and yours is cute :)


----------



## luminescent

I definitely have bloat, but nowhere near that size as this is my first. hehe, loose clothing and dresses! that's what I plan to do if mine gets really noticeable before I want to tell.

sorry to those that are having severe sickness :( I hope it'll be easing up for everyone soon. I haven't physically thrown up, but my all day nausea is making me miserable! I can hardly set foot in the grocery store anymore, the only things that smell good/appeal to me are the fresh fruits. I had to walk around smelling my bag of nectarines the other day while OH shopped because I couldn't look around or smell the other foods without feeling like I was going to be sick. he thought I was being ridiculous..if only men knew!!

also, good for bridget going skydiving haha. that's pretty intense. some new friends want to go to a small theme park nearby (nothing huge, a couple of coasters and county-fair sort of rides) but everything I look up online says there's little to no info on side effects, but rides should probably be avoided during pregnancy. not surprising, I just don't want to give myself away by avoiding the trip. I LOVE thrill rides, so I can't fake being scared either. I'll have to play sick or something. bummed!


----------



## Gdef

Jmandrews, yes! I have a bloat bump! Lol
I have my first OB appt on Wed! I'm so nervous but super excited too! My OB said she'll probably schedule my first scan for Thurs or Fri this week. Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! Just checking in. Have been feeling so awful lately that I haven't posted much. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Happy birthday to all that have had birthdays. 

All the scans look beautiful :)

Haven't been on much lately, was so ill last week with gastroenteritis so still recovering slowly and morning sickness is taking over too lol. Boo!!

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## maisie78

Happy belated birthday Megan x

Hope you are ok Bridget x

I have terrible bloat :( Unfortunately because I am already plus size I just look even fatter which is not fun. I have actually lost 8lbs since my bfp but you would think I had put on 20lbs looking at me! Hope it starts looking like a baby soon :)


----------



## 2nd time

My bely has popped lol taking my other 4 to playgroup this morning and I know people will notice lol im not bothered though. I threw up 4 times in morrisons carpark yesterday people were looking at me like im crazy lol the joys of pregnancy. My bump has popped earlier with each pregnancy this being my 5th child 6th pregnancy I lookn6months already although I am 9lb down on pre preg weight, but that being said I have lost 14lb with each preg so far started as a size 18 with no1 and now in a 10/ 12 lol best diet ever


----------



## lynnikins

Im tempted to jump onto the scales and see what the last week looks like in weight loss because i know i lost some ( not because i was trying to ) A close friend found out shes pregnant yesterday I gave her some of my un-used tests as they would of expired before this baby is born so no chance to use them myself and I knew she and her husband were trying and that she was a few weeks late and getting early pregnancy symptoms , turns out shes only 2 weeks approx behind me and has her first antenal appointment the same day as I do! I am so excited for her as shes been married less than a year but as her and her husband are older then she didn't know if they could have kids and she really wanted a baby so badly.


----------



## lynnikins

ttc126 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> could feel better but today hasnt been all bad with morning sickness just waiting for DH to get home and hes gonna cook because i cant stand up that long one night of decent sleep does not make up for the 4 days of literally no sleep
> 
> Is everyone well in your house again?Click to expand...

nearly, still seeing the tail end of the stomach bugs but i think mostly the liquid nappies from my 9 month old are more to the fact hes been on a nearly all liquid diet for 4 days more than his tummy being upset and my 4 yr old seems much better.


----------



## British Mummy

here's my bloat at 7.5 Weeks but its gone now. it felt huge but now my digestive system is behaving its gone back down completely.
saying that, I felt so sick yesterday before leaving the house that nothing felt comfortable, I relented and got my maternity Jeans out, heaven!!!! its going to be difficult not to stay in them. it seems ridiculous though, 9 Weeks and in maternity. my clothes fit but feel horribly uncomfortable. good luck with everyones scans. mine is on the 6th.. might get a countdown on lilypie, feels like forever away!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140715-WA0012.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lynnikins

my scan will need to be before the 8th but they cant book it till after the 31st when i get my booking appointment at last.


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi everyone my scan went great link below. ..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ltrasound-pictures-10-weeks.html#post33230583

Xx


----------



## Megamegan

MellyH said:


> Awwww happy birthday Megan, hope the day turns around for you!! Glad you had a good trip, whereabouts where you? I lived in Boston for a couple of years and enjoyed exploring up and down the coast!

Thanks (to everyone!) for wishing me a happy birthday. I was in Gloucester, and visited Rockport, Salem, and Plymouth (on the drive up there) and also Boston at the end. Gloucester was stunning and we want to retire there one day.


----------



## Megamegan

Glad to hear Bridget must be fine.

I am SO SO happy you all posted pictures of your bloat. Mine is the same, looks like a flabby baby belly but it's just bloat. It comes and goes and I notice it goes down if I exercise. And if it makes you all feel any better, I've been in maternity pants since 7 weeks. I don't even care. It's comfy and no one knows, so I'm doing it. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

That sounds like a lovely time megan, it's my birthday on Monday and we are heading to near Truro in Cornwall to visit with the inlaws who are currently walking the South coast for charity. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I love maternity pants. They're just so comfortable. :) 

Happy belated birthday Megan! I'm glad you had a nice trip up the coast!


----------



## laura109

Hi everyone. I have not wrote on here for a while as i started feeling low. But i feel good again. I had two weeks of feeling nausea all day and now i suffer from extreme tiredness and can feel sickly if i do not eat regular.

i hope everyone else is well.

i had my booking appointment yesterday. Had bloods and planned a hospital for birth. Weighed and measured. It was nice to get the ball rolling. Feel more happy now.

Family on both sides know now. Im having abit of trouble with my family telling me i need to eat less and my mum told me im inactive today which upset me. Because i can not drive and long walks are exhausting me im limiting how far i go. I still go out a couple of times a week but most days everyones at work. I used to walk and bike alot when i was working. I only stopped 6 weeks ago and ive only slowed my excercise down for the last 3 weeks. So at min im annoyed everyones giving me tips how to not get fat etc.

I see some of you have had scans now. Thats brill. Im waiting for my date to come through. Ill be so happy then. It will feel so real


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> Hi everyone my scan went great link below. ..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ltrasound-pictures-10-weeks.html#post33230583
> 
> Xx

lovely! And you could see the baby kicking... So jealous! :happydance:
I want a scan!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

laura109 said:


> Hi everyone. I have not wrote on here for a while as i started feeling low. But i feel good again. I had two weeks of feeling nausea all day and now i suffer from extreme tiredness and can feel sickly if i do not eat regular.
> 
> i hope everyone else is well.
> 
> i had my booking appointment yesterday. Had bloods and planned a hospital for birth. Weighed and measured. It was nice to get the ball rolling. Feel more happy now.
> 
> Family on both sides know now. Im having abit of trouble with my family telling me i need to eat less and my mum told me im inactive today which upset me. Because i can not drive and long walks are exhausting me im limiting how far i go. I still go out a couple of times a week but most days everyones at work. I used to walk and bike alot when i was working. I only stopped 6 weeks ago and ive only slowed my excercise down for the last 3 weeks. So at min im annoyed everyones giving me tips how to not get fat etc.
> 
> I see some of you have had scans now. Thats brill. Im waiting for my date to come through. Ill be so happy then. It will feel so real


How annoying! We haven't told my parents, because I am not ready for them to start checking in and offering their two cents!

I was doing a lot of sport before getting pregnant (1.5 hours x 4-5 times per week)... But that has slowed right down to 30 mins on an elliptical trainer every other day! I never feel like doing it, but do feel better afterwards. Apparently being active makes pregnancy and birth easier... That is pretty much my only motivation to leave the couch!!


----------



## laura109

RaspberryK said:


> Hi everyone my scan went great link below. ..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ltrasound-pictures-10-weeks.html#post33230583
> 
> Xx

Awww wow bet it was lovely to see. Did u pay for an earlier scan? Looks so clear x


----------



## laura109

SurpriseBub said:


> laura109 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have not wrote on here for a while as i started feeling low. But i feel good again. I had two weeks of feeling nausea all day and now i suffer from extreme tiredness and can feel sickly if i do not eat regular.
> 
> i hope everyone else is well.
> 
> i had my booking appointment yesterday. Had bloods and planned a hospital for birth. Weighed and measured. It was nice to get the ball rolling. Feel more happy now.
> 
> Family on both sides know now. Im having abit of trouble with my family telling me i need to eat less and my mum told me im inactive today which upset me. Because i can not drive and long walks are exhausting me im limiting how far i go. I still go out a couple of times a week but most days everyones at work. I used to walk and bike alot when i was working. I only stopped 6 weeks ago and ive only slowed my excercise down for the last 3 weeks. So at min im annoyed everyones giving me tips how to not get fat etc.
> 
> I see some of you have had scans now. Thats brill. Im waiting for my date to come through. Ill be so happy then. It will feel so real
> 
> 
> How annoying! We haven't told my parents, because I am not ready for them to start checking in and offering their two cents!
> 
> I was doing a lot of sport before getting pregnant (1.5 hours x 4-5 times per week)... But that has slowed right down to 30 mins on an elliptical trainer every other day! I never feel like doing it, but do feel better afterwards. Apparently being active makes pregnancy and birth easier... That is pretty much my only motivation to leave the couch!!Click to expand...

i know its totally annoying. I said well im pregnant so in eating more for that reason. She said well you still have to cut back because your inactive now. I walked a mile to my appointment yesterday then walked round the shops. Today i cant even bare the thought of movibg. I have slept most of the day. I might start having a brisk walk on the treadmill.

My mum and sister are very much a throw up and get on with it type. Im more of a rest and itl pass in a few weeks type. I was suprised when the dr said i weighed 12 stone as im only a size 10-12 uk size. I do have muscular legs from biking and walking. Just my belly is bloated and stands out. There saying they dont know if im over eating or its water. Deffo wish i had kept it more quiet xx


----------



## lynnikins

cute pictures Rasberryk

I got so much housework to do its unreal, really wish i had a nice big rotary clothes line right now


----------



## Feronia

Aww, cute scan picture, raspberry! :D

I see my midwife today for my first appointment. I can't wait! I haven't seen her much since my daughter was born, and she's a really amazing person. I still plan to apply to midwifery school this year so I'll be curious to hear her advice on what it will be like with a 6 month old -- assuming I get in!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Aww, cute scan picture, raspberry! :D
> 
> I see my midwife today for my first appointment. I can't wait! I haven't seen her much since my daughter was born, and she's a really amazing person. I still plan to apply to midwifery school this year so I'll be curious to hear her advice on what it will be like with a 6 month old -- assuming I get in!


I have been Thinking about retraining as either a midwife or kindergarten teacher. I think both would be great, and apparently moving to the US has crushed my past career (in publishing)!! Will see how my experience of prenatal/birth/postnatal care goes!! I guess my only obstacle to midwifery is that I would want to be a midwife in a hospital setting. I get why people want to home birth, but I would not want to be a part of it. My best friend is a paramedic, and she has horrific tales to tell. I think it would be nice for birthing to be a little less clinical, but with that hospital safety net.


----------



## RaspberryK

laura109 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone my scan went great link below. ..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ltrasound-pictures-10-weeks.html#post33230583
> 
> Xx
> 
> Awww wow bet it was lovely to see. Did u pay for an earlier scan? Looks so clear xClick to expand...

I was amazing, yes I paid for both of my early scans privately, we have the nhs one on 30th july and a 16 week gender scan on the 26th August I think it is. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Gdef said:


> Jmandrews, yes! I have a bloat bump! Lol
> View attachment 784465
> I have my first OB appt on Wed! I'm so nervous but super excited too! My OB said she'll probably schedule my first scan for Thurs or Fri this week. Yay!!! :happydance:




British Mummy said:


> here's my bloat at 7.5 Weeks but its gone now. it felt huge but now my digestive system is behaving its gone back down completely.
> saying that, I felt so sick yesterday before leaving the house that nothing felt comfortable, I relented and got my maternity Jeans out, heaven!!!! its going to be difficult not to stay in them. it seems ridiculous though, 9 Weeks and in maternity. my clothes fit but feel horribly uncomfortable. good luck with everyones scans. mine is on the 6th.. might get a countdown on lilypie, feels like forever away!!


Such cute bloat bumps!!! Can't wait for them to be true baby bumps! :)
I thought mine was because I had been so constipated but after fixing that problem it hasn't gone down. So maybe it's here to stay. 

I'm feeling super nauseous again today. I took some zofran but it's not helping yet. I bought some pregie pops online so those should be here tomorrow.
My scan is tomorrow! Can't believe how fast time flew! The last 3 weeks have flown by. 
Sorry for those also feeling sick. Any tips that you can give me to help?


----------



## jmandrews

RaspberryK said:


> Hi everyone my scan went great link below. ..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ltrasound-pictures-10-weeks.html#post33230583
> 
> Xx

Aw those pics are pretty good to me! Little arms and legs! Love it! So amazing to see! Glad all went well!


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> Gdef said:
> 
> 
> Jmandrews, yes! I have a bloat bump! Lol
> View attachment 784465
> I have my first OB appt on Wed! I'm so nervous but super excited too! My OB said she'll probably schedule my first scan for Thurs or Fri this week. Yay!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Mummy said:
> 
> 
> here's my bloat at 7.5 Weeks but its gone now. it felt huge but now my digestive system is behaving its gone back down completely.
> saying that, I felt so sick yesterday before leaving the house that nothing felt comfortable, I relented and got my maternity Jeans out, heaven!!!! its going to be difficult not to stay in them. it seems ridiculous though, 9 Weeks and in maternity. my clothes fit but feel horribly uncomfortable. good luck with everyones scans. mine is on the 6th.. might get a countdown on lilypie, feels like forever away!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such cute bloat bumps!!! Can't wait for them to be true baby bumps! :)
> I thought mine was because I had been so constipated but after fixing that problem it hasn't gone down. So maybe it's here to stay.
> 
> I'm feeling super nauseous again today. I took some zofran but it's not helping yet. I bought some pregie pops online so those should be here tomorrow.
> My scan is tomorrow! Can't believe how fast time flew! The last 3 weeks have flown by.
> Sorry for those also feeling sick. Any tips that you can give me to help?Click to expand...

I bought preggie pop drops! I think they help- and for some reason sour candies help, too. I am taking two diclegis tablets a day- it was horrific before (ie. violently throwing up bile), and I find with the tabs it is manageable. Hope you feel better shortly!


----------



## imphope

I have my '12 week appt' today even though I am only 11w3d. It's a new doc and I have no idea what they have planned. I really really want to get an ultrasound but I have a feeling they don't do those unless they see a reason to. I might have to wait until gender scan at 18-20 weeks. That feels so far away! I will settle for hearing the HB as we haven't had that experience yet. Praying for good news. I have to wait until 4 pm! If all goes well, I might be ok with starting to tell a few more of our inner circle starting next week. Aunts and uncles and cousins and such. What about you ladies? Anyone telling now that u have seen scans and hb's etc?


----------



## lynnikins

alot of people already know, i will go public on facebook after my scan. Here in the UK the 12wk appointment is normally a NT Scan to check for signs of DS and anything else and normally comes with some blood tests.


----------



## swanxxsong

We've told parents, my sister and a handful of friends of ours, just people we couldn't get around telling for various reasons. I would have no issue telling others, as many people found out I had miscarried (they hadn't known I was pregnant, but word got around when my husband missed work) and they were lovely and supportive. But for the sake of my daughter, we aren't going public until after my scan on August 11 + high risk eval. As long as all looks good, we'll tell our daughter and then she can tell the world. :)

I'm so eager for my next scan. I know things looked great at the first one but I've had such a sense of unease and anxiety this week. I don't know what's wrong, but I just don't feel right. I'm hoping it's paranoia rather than intuition. 

Great pics Raspberry!


----------



## bubbamadness

Mannaa said:


> Hi ladies! I just read through a lot of this thread and hoping I can join in! I unfortunately had a MC in March '14 which was so devastating and then a chemical in May '14. I then found out I am pregnant once again in June and now am 9 weeks tomorrow! Praying and hoping it's a sticky this time! I had an appointment 2 weeks ago and measured right on track and even heard the beautiful heart beat! EDD is 2/17/15! Can I join? :)

Hello and welcome Mannaa, really hope this is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Belated birthday wishes Megan, hope you had a lovely day xxx


----------



## MellyH

Raspberry, what great scan photos! Baby looks really clear. :D

I have been so tired and nauseated, the idea of exercise is intolerable. I know it's good for me to keep up my routine, but I have literally done nothing for two months at this point. Should go out for a jog when I feel up to it!


----------



## RaspberryK

imphope said:


> I have my '12 week appt' today even though I am only 11w3d. It's a new doc and I have no idea what they have planned. I really really want to get an ultrasound but I have a feeling they don't do those unless they see a reason to. I might have to wait until gender scan at 18-20 weeks. That feels so far away! I will settle for hearing the HB as we haven't had that experience yet. Praying for good news. I have to wait until 4 pm! If all goes well, I might be ok with starting to tell a few more of our inner circle starting next week. Aunts and uncles and cousins and such. What about you ladies? Anyone telling now that u have seen scans and hb's etc?

Let us know about your appointment later! 

I told my best friend as soon as I found out and the in laws and select family on dh side after my scan at 7 weeks. I also told work then too. I told my dad, grandpa, siblings abs one set of aunt uncle and cousins today. I'll probably wait till 16 week scan for Facebook and I'll tell others gradually as and when I feel like it. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Aww, cute scan picture, raspberry! :D
> 
> I see my midwife today for my first appointment. I can't wait! I haven't seen her much since my daughter was born, and she's a really amazing person. I still plan to apply to midwifery school this year so I'll be curious to hear her advice on what it will be like with a 6 month old -- assuming I get in!
> 
> 
> I have been Thinking about retraining as either a midwife or kindergarten teacher. I think both would be great, and apparently moving to the US has crushed my past career (in publishing)!! Will see how my experience of prenatal/birth/postnatal care goes!! I guess my only obstacle to midwifery is that I would want to be a midwife in a hospital setting. I get why people want to home birth, but I would not want to be a part of it. My best friend is a paramedic, and she has horrific tales to tell. I think it would be nice for birthing to be a little less clinical, but with that hospital safety net.Click to expand...

If you're in the US, you could become a CNM and work out of the hospital, but honestly I've never heard of a midwife who wasn't comfortable with and supportive of home birth. There have been some major, large-scale safety studies that have come out in recent years that have shown home births are as safe as hospital births for low-risk women but with fewer interventions and complications. So part of being a midwife is trusting birth in a variety of settings. :thumbup: I will be training as a midwife in Canada, and here we absolutely have to offer and support both home and hospital births and have to have a certain number of each under our belts before graduation. Ahhhh, it will be stressful, but I can't wait!


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies, had a bit of a nightmare today. I had two blood tests done last week to check hormones levels were all ok as reassurance. Doc phoned me this morning and said he's not happy with the fact that its rising slowly so referred me to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. Was absolutely dreading it thinking things had all gone wrong. Thankfully we have a happy and healthy bean with a clear strong heartbeat! My due date has temporarily been changed to 27/2/15 but will be confirmed at 12 week scan. Also had my first midwife appt today so it finally feels real and so happy to see a healthy bean!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Aww, cute scan picture, raspberry! :D
> 
> I see my midwife today for my first appointment. I can't wait! I haven't seen her much since my daughter was born, and she's a really amazing person. I still plan to apply to midwifery school this year so I'll be curious to hear her advice on what it will be like with a 6 month old -- assuming I get in!
> 
> 
> I have been Thinking about retraining as either a midwife or kindergarten teacher. I think both would be great, and apparently moving to the US has crushed my past career (in publishing)!! Will see how my experience of prenatal/birth/postnatal care goes!! I guess my only obstacle to midwifery is that I would want to be a midwife in a hospital setting. I get why people want to home birth, but I would not want to be a part of it. My best friend is a paramedic, and she has horrific tales to tell. I think it would be nice for birthing to be a little less clinical, but with that hospital safety net.Click to expand...
> 
> If you're in the US, you could become a CNM and work out of the hospital, but honestly I've never heard of a midwife who wasn't comfortable with and supportive of home birth. There have been some major, large-scale safety studies that have come out in recent years that have shown home births are as safe as hospital births for low-risk women but with fewer interventions and complications. So part of being a midwife is trusting birth in a variety of settings. :thumbup: I will be training as a midwife in Canada, and here we absolutely have to offer and support both home and hospital births and have to have a certain number of each under our belts before graduation. Ahhhh, it will be stressful, but I can't wait!Click to expand...

You are probably right... Midwifery may not be for me if I would not be comfortable with home birthing. I wish that things here were a little more European- ie. In Switzerland, they do a lot to find a balance between comfort and safety. A friend of mine had her first baby when i was there- she had a great midwife with her through prenatal/the birth/postnatal, but was in hospital with drs on hand etc when giving birth (but all went well, so the midwife lead everything). She then was discharged from the main hospital for a couple of days and stayed at a cottage for a week where they went through newborn care and taught her how to do everything. After that the midwife would bike ride to her house to do postnatal checks. AMAZING!!!!

I think it is a great career, and you would be there for the most important moment in so many people's lives. It is something very special, and very important. Kudos to you! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies, had a bit of a nightmare today. I had two blood tests done last week to check hormones levels were all ok as reassurance. Doc phoned me this morning and said he's not happy with the fact that its rising slowly so referred me to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. Was absolutely dreading it thinking things had all gone wrong. Thankfully we have a happy and healthy bean with a clear strong heartbeat! My due date has temporarily been changed to 27/2/15 but will be confirmed at 12 week scan. Also had my first midwife appt today so it finally feels real and so happy to see a healthy bean!


So scary- Congratulations on your good news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Feronia

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies, had a bit of a nightmare today. I had two blood tests done last week to check hormones levels were all ok as reassurance. Doc phoned me this morning and said he's not happy with the fact that its rising slowly so referred me to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. Was absolutely dreading it thinking things had all gone wrong. Thankfully we have a happy and healthy bean with a clear strong heartbeat! My due date has temporarily been changed to 27/2/15 but will be confirmed at 12 week scan. Also had my first midwife appt today so it finally feels real and so happy to see a healthy bean!

I wouldn't worry about the HCG at 8 weeks! When I had spotting and cramping at 8 weeks, my midwife was going to check my HCG levels as well but then realized that between 8-10 weeks, the levels start to level off and stop doubling. That's why I chose to get an ultrasound instead and skip the blood test. HCG levels and doubling time is not particularly accurate after the point when you're near 8 weeks.

Between 8-10 weeks, your placenta starts to take over hormone production, which is why your levels level off around this point (and when it happens is different for everyone).
 



Attached Files:







chart of beta hcg levels vs baby growth.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babymamaagain

I applaud any of you that have managed to keep working out. I have totally thrown in the exercise towel. Gave up running & zumba immediately. Just couldn't keep up. That also explains my 15lbs gain by week 11 :(

Photo courtesy of my 4 year old lol No idea why my pictures always get rotated :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## christina1612

Feronia that's exactly what they said to me that it peaks at this point so wouldn't have been rising quickly anyway. Unfortunately i didn't have the option of a scan at first as nhs don't like to do them unless you have a history of problems or have pain/bleeding. I think my doctor needs to retrain on hcg levels! I was absolutely terrified thanks to him


----------



## EMYJC

Lynnikins congrats on your job! 
Raspberry K your scan pics are fantastic.
Laura I am glad you're feeling better in yourself.
Happy belated bday megamegan
Welcome to all the new ones. Glad all scans have gone well. 
I have baby bloat. Also, can any one else feel hardness now on their pubic bone? Think my womb is popping up already! Also my belly button looks like it's herniating already! It's gone really strange. 4 lb weight gain for me so far. Totally craving all things sweet as well. X


----------



## Feronia

Christina, I agree your doctor should refrain on the HCG tests! Why worry people over nothing? I hope you aren't worrying now! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

totally hard tummy under the baby fat belly left from ds4, will take a "bump" pic on Friday when I get to 9wks


----------



## RaspberryK

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies, had a bit of a nightmare today. I had two blood tests done last week to check hormones levels were all ok as reassurance. Doc phoned me this morning and said he's not happy with the fact that its rising slowly so referred me to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. Was absolutely dreading it thinking things had all gone wrong. Thankfully we have a happy and healthy bean with a clear strong heartbeat! My due date has temporarily been changed to 27/2/15 but will be confirmed at 12 week scan. Also had my first midwife appt today so it finally feels real and so happy to see a healthy bean!

So glad you had good news, shall I leave your date as it is for now or change it? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes I have a hard belly under my chub, lol. 
When I had my scan she was scanning right up to my bellybutton and when I use my doppler I usually get the heartbeat 2 inches below my belly button, it is never as lowas my pubic bone. 
Xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Wow it's been busy on here! Only been off for about a week as I've just been so tired lol.

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on all the good news everyone :-D

Im almost 9 weeks now well I will be on friday and so overjoyed that beanie is still staying put in it's new home! I am getting slightly worried though coz the past few days I have been getting strange abdominal pain above my belly button and some cramping. Im hoping it's just hormones and stupid bowel changes...as I am on fibergel to help with my toilet ss one minute im blocked then the next it's totally the opposite! !, has anyone else experienced this?

I am also very bloated but I think this is the reason for this lol
I have had no morning sickness but have been getting headaches at 09.30-13.00 and then from 20.00-22.00 every day for past week lol its very strange.

I have my first midwife appt a week tomorrow and am so nervous...what can they tell you at this appt? Do they scan or check for hb???

:sleep::hi::dance::dance::sleep:


----------



## 2nd time

If your inbthe uk 1st app is normally bloodbtests and history taking you will get refered for av12 week scan if you chooee the nt test


----------



## RaspberryK

NickieMcG said:


> Wow it's been busy on here! Only been off for about a week as I've just been so tired lol.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on all the good news everyone :-D
> 
> Im almost 9 weeks now well I will be on friday and so overjoyed that beanie is still staying put in it's new home! I am getting slightly worried though coz the past few days I have been getting strange abdominal pain above my belly button and some cramping. Im hoping it's just hormones and stupid bowel changes...as I am on fibergel to help with my toilet ss one minute im blocked then the next it's totally the opposite! !, has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I am also very bloated but I think this is the reason for this lol
> I have had no morning sickness but have been getting headaches at 09.30-13.00 and then from 20.00-22.00 every day for past week lol its very strange.
> 
> I have my first midwife appt a week tomorrow and am so nervous...what can they tell you at this appt? Do they scan or check for hb???
> 
> :sleep::hi::dance::dance::sleep:

Absolutely I have awful bowels at the moment! And all sorts of pains. 

It's a lot of paperwork and questions about yours and family medical history. 
They will refer you for your scan which should be scheduled for before 14 weeks. 
They will either take your blood or give you request forms for blood to be taken at the blood clinic. 
They might weigh you or ask for your weight and height. 
Then you'll get given your notes and bounty pack and your next appointment booked which won't be til 16 weeks. 
They won't listen for the hb in the uk til 16 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Thanks for that, I already have my 12 weeks scan booked for 12th aug which seems so far away. Iwas really hoping that they would listen for a hb! Oh well suppose I will just have to be patient lol
My ovaries are still swollen from the treatment too, was hoping they would be back to normal by now :-(


----------



## RaspberryK

I know how far away the scan seems! Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have found myself doing a little day dreaming/window shopping online just now... And am completely bamboozled! Are there any bodies that rate safety of cribs/strollers/car seats that I can refer to? I have been looking, but am coming up empty handed...

I am in the US, but guessing that in this day and age, all the big brands are likely all over the world! 

We won't buy anything for a while yet... My hope is to pick everything out and then swoop in on Black Friday or during the post-Christmas sales. Well planned on that front, ladies- how economically sound to be due in Feb! :thumbup:


----------



## Captain

2nd time said:


> Captian I know exactly how you feel I suffer from panic and at the moment its realy bad my dr gave me diasapam which is apparently ok for pregnant women if you dont take it regularly using too much later on can have effects . Saying thatni have managed to onlynhave 2mg in 10 weeks so I seem to be deaoing with things , your not alone

Thanks for the reply, the doctor said we could look into other options for my anxiety and I had no idea that would be one of them so I will mention it to him!


----------



## imphope

Today's appointment with my new ob was great! He is so nice! He said everything is perfect and HB was 150. It measures a few days ahead at 11w5d. Guess since we are both tall we may have a tall baby! It was so wonderful and calming. See pic below.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SurpriseBub

imphope said:


> Today's appointment with my new ob was great! He is so nice! He said everything is perfect and HB was 150. It measures a few days ahead at 11w5d. Guess since we are both tall we may have a tall baby! It was so wonderful and calming. See pic below.


Beautiful! And you are getting so close to second trimester!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

imphope said:


> Today's appointment with my new ob was great! He is so nice! He said everything is perfect and HB was 150. It measures a few days ahead at 11w5d. Guess since we are both tall we may have a tall baby! It was so wonderful and calming. See pic below.

Congrats hon!!!! Will they change your dd? With my son he measured on track with dates at 8w u/s but measured 5 days ahead at 13 weeks. Then at 20 weeks he measured 2 weeks ahead! At 32 weeks he measured a full month ahead! I had him at 36 weeks due to severe preeclampsia but he was still 6 lbs 5oz at that time! Bet he would've been a big baby at 40 weeks!


----------



## MellyH

Hooraaaaaaay imphope! And what a great scan picture. 

SurpriseBub, I think Consumer Reports does that, but you have to pay to see the reports.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats imphope! Beautiful scan!


----------



## MellyH

I feel grooooooooooss. Woe is me.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Hooraaaaaaay imphope! And what a great scan picture.
> 
> SurpriseBub, I think Consumer Reports does that, but you have to pay to see the reports.

Good tip- i would happily pay for that!

I hope your sickness passes. Inching closer to second trimester day by day!


----------



## Megamegan

Imphope GREAT scan photo! Yay congrats!

SurpriseBub- never realized the good timing on the Black Friday/post-Christmas sales! SCORE! Thanks for pointing that out :)

Does anyone else have a painful tummy? Mine is like, painful to touch. All in the front of my abdomen. It has been this way for weeks but it's worse as time goes on. I don't know if it's 100% digestion related, or what. It's just weird. I'm hungry all the time but trying not to over-eat. But, it feels kinda like a tight knot in my belly and sometimes cramps up if I twist my torso or push to use the bathroom... so that's why I think it's my digestive system.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I went to an exercise class last night and it's knackered me! Think I will keep it up though because I'm hoping to not put too much weight on this time! Easier said than done though...


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations imphope! 

Xx


----------



## British Mummy

Megamegan said:


> Imphope GREAT scan photo! Yay congrats!
> 
> SurpriseBub- never realized the good timing on the Black Friday/post-Christmas sales! SCORE! Thanks for pointing that out :)
> 
> Does anyone else have a painful tummy? Mine is like, painful to touch. All in the front of my abdomen. It has been this way for weeks but it's worse as time goes on. I don't know if it's 100% digestion related, or what. It's just weird. I'm hungry all the time but trying not to over-eat. But, it feels kinda like a tight knot in my belly and sometimes cramps up if I twist my torso or push to use the bathroom... so that's why I think it's my digestive system.

did you mention this a few Weeks ago? if it's been going on for a while you could ask a mw or Dr. I've still got twinges from the uterus expanding but they're sharp quick pains which go away if I slow down and rubbing my abdomen helps so nope definitely don't have sensitivity. maybe others will have had similar symptoms, hope this helps!


----------



## bubbamadness

When should i expect my 1st midwife appointment? I thought i would have heard something by now, but nothing? Dont know if i should chase it up or be patient? When did uk ladies have there 1st midwife appointment? X


----------



## RaspberryK

Booking in should be 8-10 weeks xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had mine at 6 weeks x


----------



## bumblebeexo

What's everybody thinking for names? I've got lots of girls names but not a single boys name that I *love*!


----------



## 2nd time

All 4 of my kids names start with the letter A so at least the strating letter is narrowed down


----------



## savvysaver

I am already in a panic over names, I have a few girls names that I might like, no boys names that I like and of course I need two names! Worried that whatever we choose I won't love it forever and wish I had picked something different. Also trying to figure out if I want the names to start with the same letter for the twins. Good thing I still have 28ish weeks to decide. Never thought it would be this hard to pick names!


----------



## bounceyboo

is anyone else not getting stretching pains anymore?i don't have any, boobs aren't sore anymore and not feeling like crap, im getting worried do you think somethings wrong?i was spotting for a week up until last Wednesday and I got a scan saw baby with a hb and they said everything was fine to come back for my 3 mths appointment.


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> I am already in a panic over names, I have a few girls names that I might like, no boys names that I like and of course I need two names! Worried that whatever we choose I won't love it forever and wish I had picked something different. Also trying to figure out if I want the names to start with the same letter for the twins. Good thing I still have 28ish weeks to decide. Never thought it would be this hard to pick names!

Snap! lol I love a certain name, always have done but now i can't find anything to match it if it's two girls i'm having. I would want them to start with the same Initial too! If its one of each, i have a boys name but DH is not keen lol If it's 2 boys i'll be starting from scratch as we only have one name we like lol It was hard enough when it was one to pick... x


----------



## swanxxsong

Bounceyboo I am going through the same mental worries. Saw baby at 7 weeks and all was perfect. But suddenly feeling no more nausea, though still exhausted all the time. It's mind games. They're frustrating! lol. My MS faded at 8 weeks with my daughter and all was ok. :) 

We have a boys name we like but no middle name for it. No idea on of a girls name. We didn't choose names for A until closer to our 20 week scan and if she had been a boy, we may still be nameless. LOL. We couldn't decide on a boys name last time.


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on beautiful scans ladies!
Mine is on for tomorrow morning. Getting nervous.
Names... We have a girl name picked since before my first pregnancy which resulted in a boy so no go. And if it's another boy, we'll have problems finding a name again. Our chosen name for a girl is Ariana. We don't have middle names here so at least we won't have to find two names. If we had twin girls, I like the combination of Ariana and Briana (one will be perfectly enough though ;) ).


----------



## MiniBump

Bounceyboo, I thought symptoms did ease around 8ish weeks when the placenta started to take over (unless I've made that up?!) x


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Snap! lol I love a certain name, always have done but now i can't find anything to match it if it's two girls i'm having. I would want them to start with the same Initial too! If its one of each, i have a boys name but DH is not keen lol If it's 2 boys i'll be starting from scratch as we only have one name we like lol It was hard enough when it was one to pick... x

Before I knew it was twins I wasn't sure if I really wanted to find out the gender, but my hubby really wanted to know. Well now that it is twins I have to find out, there is no way I could ever think of 4 names...or 6 names if I wanted a different b/g combo. I do have two middle names I picked out back when I found out I was pregnant - after our Grandparents, one for a boy and one for a girl and wouldn't have trouble picking out more of those...it is just the first names I am totally lost on. 

There are names that I like but some of them are names of my friends children...is it weird to use those? I have a fear I will fall in love with two names and then find out a friend due before me chooses that name!


----------



## savvysaver

bounceyboo, some of my symptoms have disappeared over the past week or so. My boobs aren't as sore most of the time and I am not as exhausted as I was before. My appetite has returned but I feel some light cramping/pushing in the abdomen at times. When is your next appointment?

A long 3 weeks until my next appointment - I am just trusting everything is okay with the twins. I have read that sometimes symptoms ease up and then come back worse. Hoping it is just the placenta taking over!


----------



## MellyH

savvy, I have two good friends (who are friends with each other as well) who have boys with the same name (Alex) and it's fine, I don't think either of them cares!

I have a pretty short list of girls names, and a much longer list of boys names - boys names are hard! I don't 'love' any of them.

Girls:
Magdalena
Clara
Bethany
Darcy

Boys: 
Arthur
Elijah
Elliot
Hugo
Jack
Louis
Oscar
Reid
Theodore
Walter
William


----------



## MellyH

Achievement unlocked! Vomited from morning sickness for the first time this morning. :lol: Hopefully it doesn't become a daily thing. :o


----------



## jmandrews

We had our ultrasound this morning. I was soooo nervous, but all that went away when i saw baby #2 on the screen. So tiny and cute already! Heart was beating away at 163 bpm. I am 8 weeks 4 days due Feb. 21, 2015. Could you please change my due date. :) Thanks! We are so thrilled and relieved that our rainbow is healthy. Here is an ultrasound pic and a pic of Everlee holding the ultrasound picture of her baby brother or sister. :happydance:

DH won't even discuss names until we know the gender. :( i want to though!
 



Attached Files:







babya2duefeb.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









baby2duefeb.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luminescent

random questions, why is a 12 week scan, specifically, a thing? is it for certain medical reasons or just convenient at the three month mark? I've had two scans already due to my mirena issue, and my next appointment is scheduled for august 7th which will put me near 14 weeks (not sure if I'll get another scan or not), but the 12wk scan seems to be a big thing. just curious!


jmandrews, congrats on the healthy bean! so cute!


----------



## xxshellsxx

12 week scan is done if you are having the NT scan - it is a longer scan to check for abnormalities/downs syndrome and any other birth defects.Not everyones chooses to have that done and but fi you do it has to be done between 11 weeks and 13+4 i think it is.

Jandrews - lovely pictures so glad all is well x


----------



## laura109

bounceyboo said:


> is anyone else not getting stretching pains anymore?i don't have any, boobs aren't sore anymore and not feeling like crap, im getting worried do you think somethings wrong?i was spotting for a week up until last Wednesday and I got a scan saw baby with a hb and they said everything was fine to come back for my 3 mths appointment.

Alot of my bad days were between 5-7 weeks. I just feel very tired now. Altho last two days ive been abit off colour. You should be ok hun x


----------



## bubbamadness

RaspberryK said:


> Booking in should be 8-10 weeks xx

Thank you RaspberryK, will wait til next week. If nothing by then will chase it up xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on your scans ladies. Love hearing good news xxx


----------



## Captain

Super cute pictures JM! And hello to all the new ladies :)

First appointment with my ob in a couple of hours then our ultrasound is on Friday, very excited!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Megamegan said:


> Imphope GREAT scan photo! Yay congrats!
> 
> SurpriseBub- never realized the good timing on the Black Friday/post-Christmas sales! SCORE! Thanks for pointing that out :)
> 
> Does anyone else have a painful tummy? Mine is like, painful to touch. All in the front of my abdomen. It has been this way for weeks but it's worse as time goes on. I don't know if it's 100% digestion related, or what. It's just weird. I'm hungry all the time but trying not to over-eat. But, it feels kinda like a tight knot in my belly and sometimes cramps up if I twist my torso or push to use the bathroom... so that's why I think it's my digestive system.

I get occasional cramps that come and go, and this week it has felt painful to lie on my right side, but I can't say that my tummy is sore to the touch. It is likely nothing to be worried about, but I would talk to the dr about it. Might just be how your uterus is choosing to expand?


----------



## SurpriseBub

We seemingly had a boys name sorted in about ten minutes- I gave a long list of girls names I like, but so far my husband doesn't like any of them. I do have a favorite that I hope he would come to love if it is a girl! We are definitely going to find out the gender, so will hopefully find it easier then. 

For twins- there are other sweet ways to match names without doing the same letter thing. The twins I watched had a similar letter pattern- ie. like the 'a's here: Marta and Paula. It was very cute, and not too matchy matchy. I am sure the right name set will come to you in good time- we still have months to go! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> We had our ultrasound this morning. I was soooo nervous, but all that went away when i saw baby #2 on the screen. So tiny and cute already! Heart was beating away at 163 bpm. I am 8 weeks 4 days due Feb. 21, 2015. Could you please change my due date. :) Thanks! We are so thrilled and relieved that our rainbow is healthy. Here is an ultrasound pic and a pic of Everlee holding the ultrasound picture of her baby brother or sister. :happydance:
> 
> DH won't even discuss names until we know the gender. :( i want to though!


Congratulations- and your daughter is super cute!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations on the scamns :happydance: xx


----------



## swanxxsong

The perinatal specialist here does NT scans prior to 14 weeks. They try and schedule them closer to 12 weeks but due to a conflict with my husbands work, we are having ours at 13+1 and it'll be followed by my maternal fetal specialist scan and consult. 

Aka gonna be a long day. LOL. 

But what was said above is correct -- it's a longer scan and they check for birth defects and indicators of something being "different" than expectation. Some women opt out - we are choosing to do it to see baby and since I need this MFS ultrasound anyway, may as well combine the two and just do it. lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

The "12 week scan" is actually for dating, viability and checking for abnormality ... The nt part is additional and has only been offered fairly recently and still isn't offered in some areas. You can opt in for the scan but opt out of the nt part If you wish. 
Xx


----------



## emily3399

well I had my 3rd scan today for my subchronic heamatoma and the mw didn't really say if it had gone but she said she could see where it had been and that it would be reabsorbed by my 20 weeks and to stop worrying now as baby is 9 weeks and was actively wriggling around kicking and moving its teeny arms and legs :) she didn't give me a pic though so im a bit sad so looking forward to my 12 week scan in a few weeks to see my little bean again :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

We don't have any names 100% determined yet but we'll be choosing one boys first and middle name and one girls first and middle name and then we'll be surprised the day baby is born <3


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH, hopefully it is just a one and done type of thing! Did you do anything different this morning? Thanks, it gets hard to pick a name when half of the names are already chosen by people we know! 

Surprisebub, thanks for the tip! Hoping that once I find out the gender it will be easier.


----------



## MellyH

Also savvy, even if you're worried you won't 'love' a name forever, honestly your babies will grow into their names and eventually you'll never be able to see them as anything else!

I felt a bit sick immediately on getting out of bed, so I ate a few pretzels (been keeping dry salty things near the bed for this kind of occasion) and had a glass of water. But I've been doing that every other morning or so! So I don't think there was too much different this morning. 

I have honestly felt better for the rest of the day so far (well it's only 1pm!) since vomiting this morning than most of the last week! How bizarre. :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks MellyH, you are right that they will grow into their names. Glad I will have some time to decide after I find out their genders.

Glad you are feeling better, maybe you just needed to get it out this morning. :)


----------



## Feronia

Yay, 9 weeks today!

Congrats on the good news on the scans, ladies! 

Here I wouldn't have had any scan until 20 weeks as my midwifery clinic doesn't like to do 12-week scans unless you're unsure on your dates. My midwife appointment was nice but uneventful yesterday. It was awesome to see my midwife again and have my daughter see the person who caught her (actually I caught her, hehe!), but I really just declined tests (I'm not going to re-test for rubella or STDs, and I'm going to decline the GD test and the GBS test again, and I didn't want her to do an internal check my uterus size since I know I'd start cramping). I know all of the decisions I'll make this time so we just chatted about tandem nursing and the subchorionic hematoma.

Ugh, we have to move out of family housing though since DH graduated! I'm not looking forward to moving while pregnant, and it's sooooo stressful how nobody will let us rent a 1-bedroom. One site even says "no more than two no less than one person per bedroom, couples share a bedroom, parents don't share bedrooms with children." Why the hell are they so judgmental on co-sleeping?! We're actually going to try to sneak her into a 1-bedroom because we wouldn't do a thing with an extra bedroom. 2-bedroom units are way out of our price range, too, since this is Vancouver. Bleh.


----------



## EMYJC

Boys names so far we have Jacob or
Charlie. For a girl Jessica or Emilia. Lovely scan pic and your daughter holding it is so cute! X


----------



## EMYJC

Here's my belly bloat! Feels like my bum and legs have doubled in size too. Need to do a bit of exercise I feel so sluggish.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shey

I have my prenatal appointment tomorrow and ultrasound and im 10 wks.


----------



## maisie78

Well ladies you could have knocked me over with a feather when the geneticist rang this afternoon because squidge is a.......BOY!! :) I was pretty convinced I was having another girl since I am carrying almost exactly the same as with Gabriella. 

We won't be having any further testing as Gabriella's condition is x-linked and so if on the very slim chance that this baby has IP he would be unlikely to make it past second tri. 

We are surprised but really happy. Even though our preference had been for a girl just for Gabriella to have a sister really we are excited to have a little boy :)

Now we just have to think of a name for him :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Maisie! 
Shey, I have my scan tomorrow too! So exciting!


----------



## ZombieKitten

:happydance: WOOHOO!! :happydance:
Congrats Maisie on being team :blue: BLUE :blue:
So exciting!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, Maisie! :happydance:

How exciting that you know....!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Maisie xx


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats Maisie, boys are ace xxx


----------



## MIN2014

I'D LOVE TO JOIN! i AM DUE FEB 6TH I AM 23 AND PREGGO WITH OUR 1ST! SO EXCITED :) CONGRATS TO ALL! I AM EXCITED TO HAVE OTHERS TO EXPERIENCE ALL THIS WITH!


----------



## bubbamadness

Names we've got so far are Bluebell for a girl and Thomas for a boy


----------



## bubbamadness

MIN2014 said:


> I'D LOVE TO JOIN! i AM DUE FEB 6TH I AM 23 AND PREGGO WITH OUR 1ST! SO EXCITED :) CONGRATS TO ALL! I AM EXCITED TO HAVE OTHERS TO EXPERIENCE ALL THIS WITH!

Hello and welcome Min2014 xx

Anyone heard from Bridget yet? X


----------



## maisie78

> Anyone heard from Bridget yet? X

I haven't been around for a couple of days have we still not heard from her? That's getting worrying :(


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Maisie!


----------



## ZombieKitten

maisie78 said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of days have we still not heard from her? That's getting worrying :(

I sent her a message on Facebook but I haven't heard back from her yet... she's FB friends with Lynnikins, perhaps she knows if she's posted any Facebook updates?


----------



## RaspberryK

Maisie boys are awesome! 

So names...
Haven't a clue. 
We had a list of a few possible boys and one girls before, but when he was born the names went out of the window and I got an overwhelming feeling to call him something else! So I did. At a few weeks in I kept thinking of him as the other name and wondered if I'd made a wrong decision however it was only a minor wobble. 
Scarlet has since been used by a cousin :-( and is my best friends top name since her top name was used, lol. 
I'm hoping to continue the traditional/old fashioned theme so if anyone has any ideas that match Albert "Bertie" Edward then feel free to throw them at me. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I feel like a bunch of mine (previous page) are old-fashioned enough to match Bertie!


----------



## Megamegan

DH and I love Lydia for a girl. For a boy we are thinking Shea. But I'm not sold on the boy name yet.

DH is worried about me taking 2 sets of flights this summer - one at 9 weeks and one right about at 12. He thinks it isn't worth the risk, but I am trying to assure him it's perfectly safe. When he worries, I worry. Today I had meetings at work to discuss pregnancy uniforms and procedures for pregnant women at my job, and now it suddenly feels all too real. Now I am suddenly worried, when all the time before, I was perfectly fine. Ugh. And DH's anxiety doesn't help. He isn't happy with our prenatal care (for not much reason, more about scheduling issues and the bitchy ultrasound tech) but there's nothing I can do about it really, because I have to use the hospital I'm using. They won't let me go anywhere else (Army).

Also if it makes anyone feel better my symptoms are definitely diminishing. Thanks for those who responded to my question about the strange belly pain. I will tell the doctor about it. It's not my skin, it just feels like tight muscles or something, but all throughout the front of my abdomen. I'm not really that concerned about it, just weird that no one else seems to have this issue.


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Maisie, how exciting!

What's up with Bridget?


----------



## Gdef

We had our first OB appt today and my OB worked us in for an early scan. Turns out I'm a little farther along than we thought. I'm 10 weeks today and the baby's heartbeat was 171 :). My new due date is now Feb 12. The Ultrasound tech also happened to be a good friend of our family and flipped on the 4D ultrasound for us as a little treat!! Here's our scan pic from today :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats Gdef! Awesome scan pic!!


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan, sorry I didn't see your original question. Belly muscle pain is perfectly normal, especially for first time moms. I remember my muscles hurting quite a bit due to the stretching in the early works. It felt like I did hundreds of situps when I didn't even move an inch. ;) I got back in shape with a flat belly after DD, so I felt it again this time and still feel it from time to time. Perfectly normal! :)

It's also totally normal for symptoms to start disappearing between 8-10 weeks since your placenta is taking over. My nausea and fatigue stopped suddenly at 8 weeks, I had a u/s a few days later (only due to the cramping and bleeding), and perfectly healthy baby! :) My nausea has come back in bouts, but it was gone entirely for a few days!


----------



## Feronia

Names. Well, we picked names early on so that we don&#8217;t have to talk about names after our 20 week scan. He&#8217;s finding out the sex but I&#8217;m not, so I know if we talk about names after that he&#8217;d probably give it away! The only thing I&#8217;m unsure about is initials&#8230;


----------



## British Mummy

We had a date night last night and we've been so busy lately that it was lovely to kick back and chat about baby names.
so far we have Abigail for a girl and Cameron for a boy. But I think they could easily change. trying not to but I am rooting for a girl!


----------



## savvysaver

Gdef, awesome 4D scan!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay our first gender revealed!!! Congrats on a boy Maisie! So exciting! Can't wait for more gender reveals! Yay!


----------



## jmandrews

RaspberryK said:


> Maisie boys are awesome!
> 
> So names...
> Haven't a clue.
> We had a list of a few possible boys and one girls before, but when he was born the names went out of the window and I got an overwhelming feeling to call him something else! So I did. At a few weeks in I kept thinking of him as the other name and wondered if I'd made a wrong decision however it was only a minor wobble.
> Scarlet has since been used by a cousin :-( and is my best friends top name since her top name was used, lol.
> I'm hoping to continue the traditional/old fashioned theme so if anyone has any ideas that match Albert "Bertie" Edward then feel free to throw them at me.
> Xx

My sister is doing older fashion names as well. Maybe I can help :)
Boys: Everett, Emmett, Sullivan
Girls: Nora, Hattie, Stella, Hellen


----------



## Feronia

Wow, congrats Maisie on the boy! It must be such a relief to find out that you don't have to worry about more genetic testing.


----------



## jmandrews

Love the 4d scan gdef!!!! Yay for a healthy baby!


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia- I prefer Garnet for a middle name. I think it's really pretty. Thank you for the reassurance. I do a lot of sit-ups in my normal life because I'm in the Army, so, maybe my muscles are just taking more of a beating lol. I do feel like it's nothing to worry about.

I really need to find a way to eat more protein! I am grossed out by chicken and meat but I think it has more to do with the fact that I've seen other pregnant women grossed out by chicken and I'm subconsciously adopting that aversion.


----------



## SurpriseBub

@feronia: I agree- I think Garnett is a lovely middle name! Oberon Garnett sounds like a tough little gent. Love it! 

I like old fashioned names, too. I agree that Emmett is lovely. 

My husband has said no to Neve for a girl- but I think it is beautiful. It means 'snow', so perfect for a winter baby!


----------



## Feronia

Surprisebub - I really like Neve! I'm a fan of unique names that I haven't heard before. Mostly because I grew up with a #1 popular name and common last name, so I really like unique names.


----------



## MellyH

Maisie, congrats for a boy!! A son! How wonderful :D

Gdef, wow, that looks so cool. HELLO BABY!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I just hear baby's HB on my Doppler! I'm so surprised! I didn't think id hear it. I searched a little higher than normal and found it! Yay! :) it was hard to get a reading because I couldn't keep it on long enough. I got 154bpm. Prob faster than that though since I saw 163bpm at my ultrasound today.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely scans!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Maisie! Little boys are so much fun! 

Congrats on all of the fabulous scans! 

As for me, I've been having a better couple of days :) Feeling a bit less sick and more human! Still need zofran but i am not feeling nearly as bad! Getting so close to that 12 weeks mark i can almost feel the relief of 2nd tri!!!! Last time i was very very sick until 25 weeks but this time I'm hoping it will be better! 

I am loving reading all of the lovely names everyone is considering! I definitely have a girl name but i am not so sure on boy. DH and i like a couple so it will be tough to settle. Can't wait to find out what we're having! 

It's our 5th wedding anniversary this weekend so I'm looking forward to a nice weekend of having my hubby home :) He works long and odd hours so i am a bit lonely! 

Ok so i have felt this baby move a few times! I know it's early, but I'm very slim and i remember from ds just what these little flutters feel like. Has anyone else felt baby?


----------



## Gdef

Thanks everyone! The 4D scan was awesome and such an amazing treat this early in my pregnancy :)

As for names, we've been set (kind of) from the beginning on a girl name. It will either be Lola Grace or Lola Kate. But definitely Lola for the first name. Double-names are a family tradition in our family, so it'll be a double-name if it's a girl. As for a boy, the middle name is going to be Reid as it's a family name but DH and I are torn on a first name. I'm absolutely in love with the name Cruz. But DH isn't too fond of that name :(. He hasn't really thrown out any first name suggestions, other than his own first name, Calvin. Lol. I love DH but I'm not in love with his first name enough to pass it on! Hehe :)


----------



## Captain

I've always loved the name Carter, it's really hard to consider other names when you're so set on one in particular!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I am feeling great this morning too! No sickness and feeling a lot less tired! I usually start to feel a bit sick 4 pm onwards but it's getting a lot better! Can't believe those du the beginning of the month are fast approaching 2nd tri!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've got my booking in appt tomorrow. So excited lol. Can't wait to get my red book!! It's the smaller things haha :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

RaspberryK - my grandad's name was Albert Edward! You have good taste! 

His brother was Thomas and his sisters were Catherine and Ivy. 

I felt ok for the past few days but felt rough yesterday and worse today, I've not gone into to work today. I'm suppose to be babysitting for my friend tonight and I feel bad to let her down, but if I still feel sick, I can't drive to her house, it's a while away and close to work, so would feel bad not going to work but going to hers! So don't know what to do really.


----------



## Katy78

Congrats, maisie! Wow, our first :blue:.

I had my first scan today :cloud9:. Baby is measuring 8+6, heart is beating nicely.
No scan pic though.


----------



## bubbamadness

RaspberryK said:


> Maisie boys are awesome!
> 
> So names...
> Haven't a clue.
> We had a list of a few possible boys and one girls before, but when he was born the names went out of the window and I got an overwhelming feeling to call him something else! So I did. At a few weeks in I kept thinking of him as the other name and wondered if I'd made a wrong decision however it was only a minor wobble.
> Scarlet has since been used by a cousin :-( and is my best friends top name since her top name was used, lol.
> I'm hoping to continue the traditional/old fashioned theme so if anyone has any ideas that match Albert "Bertie" Edward then feel free to throw them at me.
> Xx

George x


----------



## bubbamadness

Gdef said:


> We had our first OB appt today and my OB worked us in for an early scan. Turns out I'm a little farther along than we thought. I'm 10 weeks today and the baby's heartbeat was 171 :). My new due date is now Feb 12. The Ultrasound tech also happened to be a good friend of our family and flipped on the 4D ultrasound for us as a little treat!! Here's our scan pic from today :)
> View attachment 785043

Congratulations Gdef, such a cute pic xxx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Calvin made its way onto our maybe list for boys! I really like those classic/old-fashioned names. :thumbup:

Likewise, I can't believe that some of you ladies are about to reach the second trimester... Jealous!


----------



## emily3399

katy78- I was 8+6 yesterday for my scan and never got a pic either :(


----------



## kittykat7210

hey, just thought i'd pop a message in here, i am unsure how far along i am, but i think i'm either due late february or early march, just thought i'd join both for the moment until i know, so yeh i'm kitty, this is my first baby and pregnancy and i'm nervous as hell haha xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on your scans ladies. Shame that they didn't give you a pic the meanies, lol. You'll get a pic at your next scan im sure. 

Hello and welcome kittykat :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

I have been feeling movements for a couple of weeks I know its early but 6th time preg so prob notthwt supprising


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsPoodle said:


> RaspberryK - my grandad's name was Albert Edward! You have good taste!
> 
> His brother was Thomas and his sisters were Catherine and Ivy.
> 
> I felt ok for the past few days but felt rough yesterday and worse today, I've not gone into to work today. I'm suppose to be babysitting for my friend tonight and I feel bad to let her down, but if I still feel sick, I can't drive to her house, it's a while away and close to work, so would feel bad not going to work but going to hers! So don't know what to do really.

It was dh grandads name too! really like Thomas and ivy, also violet, family name Alexander may get used at some point and either shorten to xander or use as a middle name. 
Unfortunately a lot of names are a no go due to large family and lots of children. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

I think I felt flutters a few days ago, but I do know it's really early. I was being really still on the couch when I felt it and I remember what it felt like with DD. I actually felt her first move at 12 weeks, but then it was a few more weeks until I felt her move consistently. (I'm really thin, pre-pregnancy weight of 105 lbs and feel in tune with my body.) I can't wait for legitimate baby kicks, those are the best!


----------



## EMYJC

Welcome Kittykat. Gdef, love the scan pic. How lucky!

I was really naughty at my 7 week scan and asked the sonographer if I could take a pic on my phone of the screen. She wasnt best pleased but let me in the end. x


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh and we have plenty of George, James, Harry, Henry, Harriet, Emily, Olivia, amelia, Lucy and Edwards in the family :( 
I like georgiana but said the English way like george ayn a not george earna ...
Xx


----------



## maisie78

Gdef I love your 4d scan photo :)

Ttc I have been feeling flutters for about a week now. This little man is VERY active already. I feel him a few times a day. Strangely though I am plus size so didn't expect to feel him early but then I felt dd regularly from 12 weeks.

Still getting used to saying son/him/his :) Unfortunately I think oh is suffering with a bit of gender disappointment. We had really liked the idea that Gabriella would have a sister to do all the girly things with. He is so afraid of the things she is going to miss out on because she is blind. It is just taking him a little time to get his head around having a son now. I know he will be fine though, it just takes him a bit longer to adapt sometimes.


----------



## maisie78

Oh and we are stumped for names. Oh likes Harrison but I know a few Harrisons so I'm not keen. I like Jacob but it is in the top 5 names in the UK which sort of puts me off.

Our surname is only 3 letters so I prefer longer first names.


----------



## Captain

Maisie Harrison had to be my joint favourite along with Carter, I just love that name!


----------



## MellyH

EMYJC, why don't they like it if you take photos during the ultrasound? My husband is overseas for my scan next week and I was really hoping to be able to take some photos for him. :(


----------



## maisie78

I like the name Captain just not that I know so many. I want to try and give my children names where they will be the only one in their class :) x


----------



## MiniBump

maisie78 said:


> I like the name Captain just not that I know so many. I want to try and give my children names where they will be the only one in their class :) x

Ha ha, I totally just read that as if you liked the name Captain and I was like What? Nooooo! You can't call a baby Captain! :blush:


----------



## kittykat7210

me and my partner have an odd last name to match with, so we're thinking of using our middle names, but we're not sure, we like the name James, (my partners middle name) not so keen on Louise for a first name though (my middle name) due to my spanish ancestors we were hoping to find a spanish girls name that goes with our last name but its proving to be a struggle finding one!


----------



## MrsTM1

kittykat7210 said:


> hey, just thought i'd pop a message in here, i am unsure how far along i am, but i think i'm either due late february or early march, just thought i'd join both for the moment until i know, so yeh i'm kitty, this is my first baby and pregnancy and i'm nervous as hell haha xx

Welcome, and yay! Another Norwich person! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPoodle

MiniBump said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> I like the name Captain just not that I know so many. I want to try and give my children names where they will be the only one in their class :) x
> 
> Ha ha, I totally just read that as if you liked the name Captain and I was like What? Nooooo! You can't call a baby Captain! :blush:Click to expand...

Haha you're not the only one, I did too!


----------



## maisie78

With a name like Captain I think we could be pretty sure of him being the only one in his class lol :) 

Captain Day? Maybe not :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

RaspberryK,

When you get a moment, can you put a :yellow: next to my name on the first page? We will not be finding out :thumbup: I finally got DH 100% on board with staying team yellow for the whole pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

ZombieKitten said:


> RaspberryK,
> 
> When you get a moment, can you put a :yellow: next to my name on the first page? We will not be finding out :thumbup: I finally got DH 100% on board with staying team yellow for the whole pregnancy! :happydance:

i'd like to think i could do this but i'm too weak to not find out haha


----------



## Captain

Even I had to read that twice! :) 

I'd have to agree with a unique name, nothing crazy just one where they'd be the only person in the class with.


----------



## jmandrews

I am sooo exhausted! I've been running around all morning and afternoon. I just sat to eat lunch and now I don't want to get up. Unfortunately I have to because we have company coming here in a few hours and my DD's birthday party is Saturday so I am busy busy busy.... Wah! I could cry!


----------



## imphope

Are we allowed to discuss first trimester screening? 

We decided to cancel our appointment for tomorrow for the nuchal translucency scan and blood work. Since our regular ultrasound went well on Tuesday I prefer to rest in the knowledge that so far things are perfect. I believe that if something is wrong with the baby, we will find out in due course of the pregnancy as it progresses. If I had a family history or genetic disorders or was over 35 I might have made a different decision. I understand that it would be easy to decide otherwise. It's a hard one....


----------



## River54

Hi, ladies - can I join?
I'm due Feb 27th if I go by the IVF calculators...

We got a scan last week and got to see the little peanut and his heartbeat, and they said everything was good. Next scan is not until Aug 1, at which point we should be released from our fs clinic.
Don't know the gender, I am just fed up with saying 'it' so I swap back and forth...


----------



## kittykat7210

imphope said:


> Are we allowed to discuss first trimester screening?
> 
> We decided to cancel our appointment for tomorrow for the nuchal translucency scan and blood work. Since our regular ultrasound went well on Tuesday I prefer to rest in the knowledge that so far things are perfect. I believe that if something is wrong with the baby, we will find out in due course of the pregnancy as it progresses. If I had a family history or genetic disorders or was over 35 I might have made a different decision. I understand that it would be easy to decide otherwise. It's a hard one....

i don't mind discussing it, so i don't mind putting my point of view across.

some of you may hate me for saying this, it is a very controversial opinion and i understand that. if you are easily offended please do not read my opinion on this, i really don't wish to offend ANYONE


Spoiler
i am all for testing everything that's possible to test. because if i was in a situation where i had downs syndrome or anything like that, i wouldnt want to be a burden on anyone. so i'd rather find out and sort it out than take a chance and end up having to care for a severely disabled child for the rest of my life. 

to me it is not a life.

like i said i am very sorry for any offence this may have cause


----------



## ttc126

I think it's a personal decision to do the screening. I've opted out as well because i am low risk and tend to be a worrier :) I don't want the stress. 

At the same time, i understand that there are others with different views. I think it's totally fine to discuss. Just definitely don't want it turning into an argument as we are all smart ladies who want the best for our babies :)


----------



## EMYJC

MellyH. She just said her machine couldn't print off our let me listen to the heartbeat. I asked if she'd mind me taking a picture on my phone as it'd been a tough couple of weeks waiting to see if I had a baby or not and as my OH didn't make the scan I wanted to let him see we had a little baby on board. She went really funny and said she wasn't allowed to let me and if anyone found out she'd let me do it then She'd know it was me who had told her bosses. I explained I was a nurse and wouldn't break her trust etc and she finally let me. I did wonder why it was such a big deal though. After all it was to do with me! X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Welcome River54, congrats on your BFP, and what a special miracle baby you have onboard, I also have an ivf baby onboard and will be 12weeks this Tuesday... This wee thread is brilliant... 
I'm sure your still in shock...xxx

12 week scan on Tuesday girls very excited.. I have my boys name picked but no girls at all... Also staying team yellow...

Has anyone looked at prams. Ill not be purchasing anything until my 20 week scan but can't help myself from looking online. I'm a big bugaboo fan and think ill be getting a bugaboo cameleon or buffalo... Have dreamt about that pram for years lol


----------



## Feronia

Put me down for team yellow as well! DH will find out but I'm determined to keep it a surprise.

I'll be doing the triple blood screening test to get my odds of down syndrome, spina bifida, and other trisomies. I know there are false positives, but I'd really prefer to know and handle my options from there.

Otherwise I always decline all other tests (GD, GBS, STDs).


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness.... sorry my phone is being a psycho and double posting. My apologies!!!!


----------



## MellyH

We declined the testing, although I almost wish we hadn't just so I could have another scan! :lol:

Welcome River and Jack and your IVF bubbas!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hey ladies. I had my NT scan today but baby was not cooperating. So we could go back within a couple weeks or I may just say "whatever". Its nice seeing baby though. Heartbeat was 185...anyone have any insight on whether that is too high?


----------



## Captain

Jackdoll, I'm totally in love with this travel system, I found it while we were ttc and have yet to find anything else we like as much.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00ASI748A/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_6?colid=C14F2M465BIB&coliid=I14ACEJO9WYM1E

We even found it (but in another colour) in Toys R Us a couple of weeks a go so we had a little play around with it!

I had my first appointment with my ob yesterday. He asked us if we would be interested in going with one of the 'interns' that will be be in residency at the hospital for the next two years.

He explained to us that he is on rotation with seven others so there is only a 1 in 8 chance that it will be him delivering our baby. With the intern we will get to spend a lot more time with him, or him with us, and it is practically guaranteed that he will be at the birth. They are already doctors and are just starting to specialise in this I guess.

My husband was a paramedic for many years and taught the new kids on the job so he feels pretty strongly about needing on the job experience, particularly in the medical field. The first ob said he will supervise with everything and will always be on hand if needed. We have an hour appointment with him next week and the second ob will sit in at the end for my pap smear!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am totally window shopping for everything, but we won't buy until something like December. 

I know the crib I want for baby! :baby:

My brother is having a baby in September, and he and his wife went to a nice baby store the other day. They got some advice on strollers/car seats- namely not to go for a capsule style stroller/car seat at all. They were told it was kind of unnecessary/a waste of money, and may open up other issues- ie. baby gets fussy when moved, but if you have a different seat they get used to being moved in/out/around more. I wouldn't have thought of that, but it does make sense. I don't like the idea of buying multiple car seats if we can choose carefully and have one that lasts a lot longer.

I am still trying to be cautious and not think too far ahead, but with every day that passes, I get a little less worried, and a little more excited.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Captain love that pram. It's gorg... Exciting times ahead girls...


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Maisie! Yay our first boy and first gender reveal! 

I almost opted out of the NT scan as it does not matter to me the results -- and I know too many people who got concerning ones at 12 weeks and them at 20 it was corrected. But since apparently, from how Raspberry describes it, the 12 week scan varies differently by country or practice, we get no 12 week scan without the NT sheet signed. So selfish me, I want to see baby again. :rofl: I prob should just wait until my 20 week but I'm gonna do it. Reassure myself that all is ok, if nothing else!


----------



## MellyH

I honestly haven't started thinking about any baby purchases yet! Besides one adorable little beanie we bought the weekend we found out. :lol: I can't even think about buying stuff yet!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
sorry i havent been on in a while, been kind of busy and just havent really felt like chatting much
im sure there is far too much for me to read back and catch up on
so i just hope that everyone is doing well!

i got my first trimester screening results back
they were negative thank goodness :dance:
down syndrome is 1 in 7,122
and trisomy was 1 in over 10,000
is that good? i know nothing about these

other than that
the skydiving for my first time went well last saturday
only did the 13,000ft and not the 18,000
because low oxygen levels may have affected baby
at the higher elevation one

its sooooo hot here
been in the late 90s for a while now
i cant stand it
i hate going anywhere
i just get all sweaty and sticky and grose

also made it too size of a lime today!
so awesome!
i have been waiting for this


----------



## British Mummy

great to hear from you Bridget:) yes those tests sound fairly conclusive to me so congrats:) and congrats on the lime that seems suddenly so much bigger! I said to my midwife I didn't really want to get the nt because I def don't want cvs or the amnio as both have a small chance of miscarriage so I said what's the point. but she encouraged me saying let me put you down for it anyway because otherwise you'll be at the bottom of the list for a dating scan, maybe even waiting until I'm 14-16 Weeks and she said if I wanted clarification of any results that there are other non invasive ways of checking the fetus so I kind of nodded and said alright then. in UK you only have 2 scans (in low risk pg) one dating (nt done at the same time) and one anomaly so I was happy not to wait even longer for my first scan. she convinced me with that:) 
hope everyone is well:)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah we are getting all the blood tests done
but not the amnio or anything that would risk miscarriage unless the blood tests show possible complications or disabilities
because if the child were to to have down syndrome or any other severe disabilities
then we have agreed on something i cant mention here on BNB because its against the rules

i have had two scans already
one on june 19th and another on the 25th
my due date has changed three times
judging my LMP which was april 26th it would be january 31st
but i have longer cycles (30-32 days) and the only day we DTD the was cycle day 20
then at my first appointment on the 19th they did an informal scan in the doctors office and said i was measuring about a week behind and put my due date as january 7th and scheduled me a formal ultrasound at radiology for a week later to make sure baby was growing
on the 25th the ultrasound tech at radiology said i was measuring 8+1 which would make my due date february 3rd (i liked this due date the best) :(
then at my second prenatal appointment on the 10th they told me my due date was february 5th so the radiologist must have looked over my ultrasound results and decided i was 7+6 not 8+1

also i love love looooooove my new certified nurse midwife i saw at my last appointment
she is muuuuuch better than the first girl
she is a younger and i feel waaay more comfortable with her she is very easy to talk to
im so happy i wont have to try another midwife at my next appointment
which is on the 14th of august and that is when we schedule the ultrasound that will tell me whether or not baby is a girl or a boy
but it will be scheduled for about three weeks after the 14th
because i will be exactly 15 weeks on the 14th
and they do the scans between 18 and 20 weeks


----------



## savvysaver

delete :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i didnt mean to offend anyone either when i stated my views on the matter which differ from those of savvysaver


----------



## Megamegan

I'm not sure if we will have the screening done. I just spoke to my nurse about it today for the first time. Our appointment to talk to the doctor and get another scan is on July 31, and I'll be about 10 1/2 weeks. I am going to talk to DH about it but I know that for us, it won't matter what the results show if we do decide to do the test. It would just better prepare us for what our baby will be like and inform us if we need to educate ourselves on any particular subject. But honestly I'm not too worried about all that. I have to see what DH says, of course. He is sensitive about these subjects and I don't know if he will be very open to talk about it.

I found a dish that had old moldy water in it from about a week ago. I gagged several times as I washed that thing. GROSS! 

I feel some cramping sensations where my uterus is, only in that little spot in my belly. I'm assuming things are growing. Today is the first day I've felt such a specific "pain" but it's not that painful, just feels like a little cramp. It is so easy to worry too much. 

Bridget, glad you're back. Do you mean February for your due date? Or is it January? I don't have the willpower right now to figure it out myself... lol.


----------



## MellyH

I'm so blooooooooooated.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i meant february oops!
thanks for the heads up

i have pregnancy brain so bad already
anyone else?


----------



## Megamegan

I don't know if it's pregnancy brain or what, but I'm like such an airhead lately. Complex concepts are completely boggling my mind. Someone tells me something, and I just stare at them like "Wait... what...I'm sorry can you explain..." lol. I even practically yelled at my OB nurse on the phone today because I swear she did not explain certain things to me and she insists she has. Most likely I'm wrong, but I do not want to admit it. lol.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i have trouble concentrating when people are talking to be especially the nurse at the doctors for some reason. they are trying to tell me something before i leave and im just like wait what. it goes in one ear and out the other. my brain just does not process the information at all


----------



## savvysaver

I definitely have pregnancy brain lately...plus all I think about are the babies. I have almost slipped a few times when out with friends since I want to mention something relating to the babies. 3 more weeks and we are telling some people.


----------



## maisie78

Bridget so good to see you back, we were getting worried :) Congratulations on your blood results x

We are in a weird position with regards testing. We're having the nt scan but I just don't know what we would do if it came back that baby has a disability. Obviously in our position we already have a disabled child and I just don't know if we have the capacity as a couple to deal with it again. Gabriella going blind very nearly broke us and so I am not confident we would survive it happening again and I have no idea how I would raise 2 disabled children on my own. Although we are not necessarily high risk for things like downs we have been struck by lightning once as Dd's condition was a spontaneous mutation. It does make you more nervous about your chances of something going wrong again.


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi girls! 

Of on a weekend trip til Monday and no idea when I'll wifi etc. 

Please would new members, due date updates, and any other changes be sent to me in a private message so that I don't miss any trawling through all the pages. 

Thanks everyone and enjoy your weekend. 

Xx


----------



## maisie78

Have a lovely break Raspberry x


----------



## MrsPoodle

I'm sick again.... Boooo.... I dropped Callie off at nursery this morning and was sick in the car park, then came home and was sick again... I had started feeling better as well! It's my friend's last day at work before maternity as well and I'm missing it. I also had plans to go to Bristol with a few friends tomorrow as it's one of their birthdays but I might have to miss that as well! Grrr!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just a heads up ladies that it is against forum rules to discuss the screening and options due to such an emotive subject... I have no issue with the discussion but i don't want this thread locking if it is seen. I've seen lots of threads closed that discuss it.


----------



## bubbamadness

bridgetboo62 said:


> hey everyone!
> sorry i havent been on in a while, been kind of busy and just havent really felt like chatting much
> im sure there is far too much for me to read back and catch up on
> so i just hope that everyone is doing well!
> 
> i got my first trimester screening results back
> they were negative thank goodness :dance:
> down syndrome is 1 in 7,122
> and trisomy was 1 in over 10,000
> is that good? i know nothing about these
> 
> other than that
> the skydiving for my first time went well last saturday
> only did the 13,000ft and not the 18,000
> because low oxygen levels may have affected baby
> at the higher elevation one
> 
> its sooooo hot here
> been in the late 90s for a while now
> i cant stand it
> i hate going anywhere
> i just get all sweaty and sticky and grose
> 
> also made it too size of a lime today!
> so awesome!
> i have been waiting for this

Yay! So great to hear from you. Glad all is ok and that you enjoyed your sky dive. Its been hot here too, i've been staying home a lot and when i have to go out am so grumpy. At least when im bigger and further along the winter should be here, so not all bad xxx


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for the heads up Shells!


----------



## swanxxsong

Getting out of bed today feels like so much of a chore. X.x


----------



## MellyH

Awwww sorry MrsPoodle, hopefully you're nearly at the end of the vomiting!

I feel like all I do is complain lately! Which is sad because this is so awesome, being pregnant. We're going to have one of those adorable burbling grinning kicking babies all for our own! But the day to day in the first trimester is just so awful. :( headaches, nausea, bloating, farting, this sucks!


----------



## kittykat7210

finally got my scan booked for monday, but its 8.30 in the morning!!! it takes 45 minutes to get to the hospital, and i need a full bladder -_- i am so rubbish at holding in wee! 

but i can finally see how far along i am, hopefully they'll let me take home a picture of my little bubby 

soo excited now xx


----------



## MellyH

I hear you kitty, one of my scans is booked for 7:20am on the other side of town! Yikes!


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> I hear you kitty, one of my scans is booked for 7:20am on the other side of town! Yikes!

ouch!! 7.20!! my pregnancy is whooping my arse with fatigue so i literally could not do that!!


----------



## ttc126

7:20???? Oh you poor thing!!! I had one last pregnancy in the next city at 8am. DH drove and i puked the whole way! Bleh!!!! We had to leave at 6:45. This time with a little guy to shuffle I've said no to super early appt!!!! 

I have my 12 week appt on Monday morning! I won't get an ultrasound so I'm hoping they'll listen to the heartbeat!!!! I will also be getting my referral to the perinatologist and hopefully going there around 14-16 weeks. 

I'm still very sick first thing in the morning but i really think it's turned a corner! I was vomiting in the late afternoon and evening and that now seems to have gone! 

It's our 5th wedding anniversary today :) We're taking our little one out with us for lunch and to the zoo :) This Sunday my parents will keep him while we go see a play and have dinner :)

What are you lovelies doing this weekend?


----------



## Captain

Happy anniversary ttc!


----------



## MellyH

Happy anniversary, ttc!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

This morning when I went to the bathroom I noticed brown discharge when I wiped. The night before I had stomach pain and a nausea hungry feeling. I called my midwife this morning and all she said was that it could be from old blood; my body thinking that's it's supposed to have a period or it could be a miscarriage if it continues and gets brighter.


----------



## maisie78

Happy anniversary ttc x

Dcm try not to worry. Brown is old blood and should be nothing to worry about. If it turns red or you start getting cramps call your Dr xx

I am sick as a dog this afternoon. I think the heat and having a cough is just making the nausea so much worse and I just don't want to move. Problem is oh also has a cough and of course because he is a man he is so much more poorly so I haven't been able to rest today. Gabriella has been really bad tempered and difficult today which really hasn't helped. Is it bedtime yet? :(


----------



## ttc126

dcm_mw12 said:


> This morning when I went to the bathroom I noticed brown discharge when I wiped. The night before I had stomach pain and a nausea hungry feeling. I called my midwife this morning and all she said was that it could be from old blood; my body thinking that's it's supposed to have a period or it could be a miscarriage if it continues and gets brighter.

I'm sorry this is happening! Try not to worry. I had brown spotting with my son during my 10th week and he's 10 months old now. I had pink spotting with this baby at 6&7 weeks. So far everything is still ok.

I remember reading an article about how sometimes women spot when the placenta takes over. It made me feel better at the time.


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs dcm, it sounds stressful but it happens to SO MANY Bumpers who go on to have healthy babies. :hugs:

maisie, oh dear, what a crappy day :( I hope you're all feeling better soon. I was going to suggest that you put something on for Gabriella to watch while you lay on the couch but then I remembered her condition - can she still listen to Disney movies etc or does the TV just hold no draw for her at all?


----------



## Captain

Hubby's laughing at me this morning for being up before him, having breakfast and sitting here dressed ready to go to our ultrasound two hours early! I usually have to be dragged out of bed so this is definitely a first. Hey, I'm excited!


----------



## MellyH

Heheheh, yayyyyy!! Very exciting. :happydance:


----------



## maisie78

MellyH said:


> Big hugs dcm, it sounds stressful but it happens to SO MANY Bumpers who go on to have healthy babies. :hugs:
> 
> maisie, oh dear, what a crappy day :( I hope you're all feeling better soon. I was going to suggest that you put something on for Gabriella to watch while you lay on the couch but then I remembered her condition - can she still listen to Disney movies etc or does the TV just hold no draw for her at all?

Unfortunately the tv just doesn't exist in her world. Sometimes it would be lovely to just put a Disney film on and have some peace and quiet. She loves music and we listen to cds all day but generally she wants you to do the actions to the songs with her. One of the reasons I am so looking forward to her having a sibling is so she has a playmate when he is a little older x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks everyone for your encouraging words it makes me feel a little better, I'm try not to stress so much. Thanks again :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

maisie what about audio childrens books?
im sure they make them
you could give that a shot 

thanks everyone who said they were worried cause i went MIA for a bit
makes me feel special :blush:

thanks for the heads up shells i didnt know that was against the rules too
i thought only talk of termination was against the rules
i wont be mentioning my screenings anymore


----------



## MellyH

Captain, any updates??


----------



## babymamaagain

Feronia said:


> Put me down for team yellow as well! DH will find out but I'm determined to keep it a surprise.
> 
> I'll be doing the triple blood screening test to get my odds of down syndrome, spina bifida, and other trisomies. I know there are false positives, but I'd really prefer to know and handle my options from there.
> 
> Otherwise I always decline all other tests (GD, GBS, STDs).

I really need to do some research on this. My doctors office has really put up a stink about testing (in Ontario).


----------



## Captain

MellyH said:


> Captain, any updates??

Yes!

Just got home! Went and did some shopping after the scan and had lunch with OH to celebrate, then when we got home to the marina there was a dock party!

Sooo...ultrasound was awesome! I drank so much water I was so uncomfortable waiting to go in, and then my bladder gets pushed down on for the scan.. oh my!!

The biggest shock of all is that the picture says I'm 9 weeks and four days :shock::shock::shock: I'm now officially in the February club! :happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/1cLpOr4.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/o2n2zeI.jpg?1


----------



## maisie78

Wow that's a big adjustment to your dates :thumbup: Congratulations on your scan. Love your pictures xx


----------



## maisie78

I think we have decided on a name :happydance:

Caelan James Albert. (Caelan is pronounced Kay-lan)

Caelan is Gaelic and means slender and fair or strong in battle
James is OH's father's name and I have always liked the name anyway.
Albert is OH's much loved Grandad who passed away in April and OH really wanted to put his name in there. 

We are going to try saying it out loud for a few days and see if it sounds right but we have really struggled for boys names, it was the same when pregnant with dd. This is the only one we have agreed on. 

We wanted to choose a name early as Gabriella doesn't really understand what other children are although she is starting to now that she goes to nursery once a week. Our visual impairment teacher advised to name the baby early then keep bringing him up in conversation to get her used to us talking about him before he arrives :)


----------



## MellyH

I like it, maisie, it sounds strong and it all flows well.


----------



## MellyH

Also - hooraaaaaay Captain!! How much does that change your due date by??


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh my goodness OH is snoring horribly and im about to murder him
i cant fall asleep

rant over


----------



## MrsPoodle

Very nice Maisie... 

I'm still feeling poo, so not going to bristol today. :( We are child free though, as in laws are having her for the weekend, so will at least get some peace and quiet!


----------



## bubbamadness

Captain said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Captain, any updates??
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Just got home! Went and did some shopping after the scan and had lunch with OH to celebrate, then when we got home to the marina there was a dock party!
> 
> Sooo...ultrasound was awesome! I drank so much water I was so uncomfortable waiting to go in, and then my bladder gets pushed down on for the scan.. oh my!!
> 
> The biggest shock of all is that the picture says I'm 9 weeks and four days :shock::shock::shock: I'm now officially in the February club! :happydance:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/1cLpOr4.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/o2n2zeI.jpg?1[/QU
> 
> Congratulations captain. Wow, 9 weeks 4 days! you'll have to change your ticker :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## maisie78

MrsPoodle said:


> Very nice Maisie...
> 
> I'm still feeling poo, so not going to bristol today. :( We are child free though, as in laws are having her for the weekend, so will at least get some peace and quiet!

Sorry you are still feeling rubbish but the child free weekend sounds like bliss! No one has Gabriella for more than an hour or 2 for us so a whole weekend, wow I wouldn't even know what to do lol :) Try to enjoy it x


----------



## lynnikins

Sorry ive been awol . My youngest has an ear infection and not been coping well with the heat and humidity and been throwing up and refusing his milk so been battling with him all week to stay hydrated. And my nausea has been getting better though I struggle with dirty nappies atm. Finally it seems like my appointment is in sight as its less than 2 weeks away


----------



## Captain

MellyH said:


> Also - hooraaaaaay Captain!! How much does that change your due date by??

About three weeks! We guessed about six weeks! Thank you everyone :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

maisie78 said:


> I think we have decided on a name :happydance:
> 
> Caelan James Albert. (Caelan is pronounced Kay-lan)
> 
> Caelan is Gaelic and means slender and fair or strong in battle
> James is OH's father's name and I have always liked the name anyway.
> Albert is OH's much loved Grandad who passed away in April and OH really wanted to put his name in there.
> 
> We are going to try saying it out loud for a few days and see if it sounds right but we have really struggled for boys names, it was the same when pregnant with dd. This is the only one we have agreed on.
> 
> We wanted to choose a name early as Gabriella doesn't really understand what other children are although she is starting to now that she goes to nursery once a week. Our visual impairment teacher advised to name the baby early then keep bringing him up in conversation to get her used to us talking about him before he arrives :)

That sounds like a beautiful name! I think we would like to do something similar- give baby a new first name that is all his/hers, and use family name/s for the middle. 

So happy for you! And so sweet that you are slowly getting to know who is in there!! :happydance:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Also - hooraaaaaay Captain!! How much does that change your due date by??
> 
> About three weeks! We guessed about six weeks! Thank you everyone :)Click to expand...

Congratulations! Awesome that you get to 'skip' three weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

i agree that is awesome that you get to skip three weeks
i wish i had gotten to
i am jealous


----------



## ttc126

When is everyone's next appointment? 

Mine is Monday morning! I'll be 12+1 and I'm really really hoping she will listen to the heartbeat! I don't know this office's policy though...the ob i had with my son didn't try to find it with a Doppler until after 16 weeks. Although the midwife i had with ds (before she transferred me for being high risk) found it at 11 weeks.
This appointment she will also refer me to the perinatologist for a high risk consult. 

After my appt with the ob i have to get my blood drawn again so we can see how anemic i am now. 

I get ob appts every 4 weeks, and blood draws every 2. Not sure yet when the perinatologist will want to see me. 

Anyway, that is the upcoming deal with my appointments :)


----------



## maisie78

I'm pretty sure I should have my 12 week scan sometime next week but still haven't had a letter with an appointment so going to chase up the hospital antenatal clinic on Monday. Good luck for your appointment ttc. I know here they don't really try with the doppler until 16 weeks but you might be lucky x


----------



## MellyH

Mine is on Tuesday afternoon! First scan. :happydance: I am so excited! Then I have appointments every four weeks, and I have my next four appointments already made until October. They haven't mentioned additional bloodwork so I think it will just be those for the next while.


----------



## maisie78

Right now I have the most horrible cough. It is making me feel so sick :( I think it may be turning in to a chest infection as my chest is feeling very sore. Hoping to avoid antibiotics as I had to have them when pregnant last time for a similar thing and I ended up with horrendous thrush. I am never poorly normally but for some reason as soon as I get pregnant I get a chest infection. Rubbish!!


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhh how unpleasant :( My hayfever has been acting up and last night when I was sneezing in bed I got some very sharp cramps low down in my abdomen, above my pubic bone. I know everything is stretchy and niggly down there but I don't like sharp cramps, thank you very much!


----------



## swanxxsong

My next appointment is the first Thursday of August. Then my ultrasound is the following Monday. Can't come soon enough imo! Lol. I am hoping to hear baby's heartbeat at my next appt!


----------



## SurpriseBub

July 31st for me. I think that will be a more comprehensive appt- hoping for a scan, and they will likely do some other standard testing then. I should also finally get a firm due date if they have a look at baby! :happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

My next appointment is July 31, and they'll do another ultrasound (about 10 1/2 weeks). But I don't think they realize I have already had one lol. I hope they'll do it even if they figure it out. Then I probably will opt out of NT scan so I won't have another appt til closer to 20 weeks. DH and I agreed to have a small "gender reveal" party, where our friends will get the envelope and make a pink or blue cake and we'll be surprised along with the other guests, and then after that party is when we'll announce it on FB. 

I'm so excited that things are coming together! And I think 9 weeks today means baby is a fetus. Just hoping I make it through the 2 trips I have coming up, both nonstop flights (luckily) to and from, and only a couple hours each time. I bought compression stockings for the flights and will try to stay hydrated but I'm just hoping I don't feel sick. Last night I had a 2 1/2 hour bus ride and I decided to take dramamine because the nausea was getting out of hand and it was solely from the motion sickness. Well, I took it, I wasn't nauseous at all, and it didn't completely knock me out... but today I feel reeeeeally sleepy and maybe a little bit like I'm about to get a cold. Yesterday was a super long day with 14 hours of work, two 2 1/2 hour bus rides, performing a 1 1/2 hour concert, and crappy food. So my body is probably just recovering.

Anyone else forgetting to take prenatals? I never used to forget but now I'm lucky if I make it every other day. Need to get better at that!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

My 2nd appt is July 30th I'll be 12 weeks and my ultrasound is scheduled for Aug 4th.


----------



## MellyH

Megan, I keep mine right at the sink next to my toothbrush and deodorant so that helps me remember!


----------



## Megamegan

I see mine every day, but the thought of swallowing them grosses me out a little, so I keep putting it off. I just need to suck it up and do it. Literally.


----------



## MellyH

Yes! You can do it! It's not optional. Do it the first time you see them in the morning.


----------



## ttc126

Yay!!!! I'm so excited everyone has so many fun scans & appointments coming up!!!!! :)

I hope I didn't make anyone question whether they need extra blood work! Mine is because of my blood disorder. I'm probably getting a transfusion around 20 weeks like last time. They monitor me to make sure I'm not getting too anemic. Normally in the US i think they do blood tests at your first appt, then when they do the diabetes test. So no worries! :)

I hate taking my vitamins too! I'm taking so many and sometimes i can't choke them down!!!!! But i found this wonderful thing called premama vitamin powder. It's a tasteless powder you mix with any drink and take once a day. That's helped me a ton! If anyone is having issues getting their vitamins down i highly recommend it :) 

I guess for me i don't have too much trouble remembering...but I'm also on baby aspirin that i can't afford not to take so that helps me remember. I like the toothbrush and deodorant idea too!!!


----------



## NickieMcG

My 1st midwife appt is on Wednesday, so really looking forward to meeting them. A few friends have said that they might even try and hear the heartbeat ! Is this true? My 1st pregnacy so I have no idea.... then next scan when I will be about 13 weeks is on the 12th aug


----------



## bridgetboo62

thursday august 14th is my next appointment
i will be 15 weeks exactly and get blood drawn for second trimester screening
and schedule the apointment for my gender scan which will be about three weeks after that at around 18 weeks
they used a doppler on me at my last appointment i was exactly 10 weeks
took her a minute or two but she found the heartbeat
i find it at home everytime no problem with my sonoline b doppler 
after we find out the gender is when we will be announcing it on facebook
and next weekend is when we will announcing it to OHs family because i will be 12 weeks then


----------



## Happy happy

Hello! ! Sorry to say I'll be leaving you as I'm due 30/01/15!!
I'll pop across and keep a check of you all but will move over to January Jellybeans. .still think I'll be pregnant come February! !
Good luck to all of you xoxoxo


----------



## Feronia

My next midwife appointment is on August 14. No idea if they'll schedule my 20 week anomaly exam then, but we'll see. I slept for 13 hours last night and I feel like doing the same tonight, haha.


----------



## maisie78

After the 24 hours I have just had with my daughter I am seriously questioning my decision to so this all over again! ;)


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, awwww maisie, I hope you sleep better tonight!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL Maisie. We had one of those days the other day. I said to my husband, "I hope we are having a boy!" 

Rofl. Though really I would be happy with either sex, it was just one is those days where it was too much estrogen in one room xD


----------



## Megamegan

swansong, your ticker is accurate for me right now: I'd like to throw a grapefruit at DH! He and I are not seeing eye to eye. Mainly I do not want physical attention and that's all he wants. Why can't he just understand that I am pregnant and he should be attentive to MY needs before his?! lol. That's not fair but it's how I am feeling. I am completely annoyed with him and he with me.


----------



## MellyH

Just fart on him, that'll make him go away. :lol:


----------



## Megamegan

Bahahahaha Melly, I have farted on him like once in my life and he got so infuriated at me... I don't see how it's fair that he can fart on me, then close the covers over my head, but if I let any kind of gas or bodily fluid out, I'm the grossest person in the world. He's just acting like a baby, he is mad that I'm so busy and don't have a lot of time to spend with him- which in his mind translates to "bed" time. And in my mind... nope.

I am going to see my mom on Tuesday for a week, so I'll have plenty of girl time and she will spoil me and then maybe I'll come home feeling refreshed.


----------



## MellyH

My husband has been away for the last two weeks and will be away for one more, and I have already warned him that all I do these days is fart, and he's just going to have to deal with it when he comes back. :lol:

Yay for girly spoiling time! I was talking to my mum on Skype last night (whom I still haven't told) and she mentioned babies/pregnancy a few times and I was like ARGH I WANT TO SAY SOMETHING SO BADLY!!!


----------



## maisie78

swanxxsong said:


> LOL Maisie. We had one of those days the other day. I said to my husband, "I hope we are having a boy!"
> 
> Rofl. Though really I would be happy with either sex, it was just one is those days where it was too much estrogen in one room xD

She's at that age where she still needs to nap but insists that she doesn't so spends the afternoon a grumpy tired mess. Then when bedtime arrives she is so overtired she won't go to sleep without a huge tantrum. All this and I have a horrible cough which is making my afternoon sickness horrendous. From 3pm on I just want to curl up and go to sleep not fight an overtired toddler for 6 hours until she finally falls asleep..... Sorry that turned in to quite a rant lol :)


----------



## NickieMcG

Well im too weak to hold out to poss hear heartbeat at 20 weeks so I looked up home dopplers on gumtree and turns out that someone was selling one in the rd behind me!! So I just went and picked it up 

After a wee bit of searching we found a beautiful strong heartbeat of around 160-170! Such an amazing moment.... we both started crying lol


I'M SOOOOO HAPPY
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyyy Nickie! How wonderful to hear it. How long did it take you to find it? Where do you look?


----------



## NickieMcG

[/QUOTE]


MellyH said:


> Yayyyyyy Nickie! How wonderful to hear it. How long did it take you to find it? Where do you look?

First time I tried found nothing but me beating away lol. I tried again an hour later and there it was just above pubic bone to the right a bit AMAZING!! Took about 5 mins on the second attempt..


----------



## luminescent

melly- my mom mentions it every once in a while too! she knew about the scare/loss I had last year and sometimes brings up that she hopes there's no kids for a while.. oops! I know she'll be happy once I tell her and she has time to adjust, she's just worried for us because of last time. 
we were talking about my move to oregon yesterday, and I also just bought a new car and phone, and she was like "so many changes! hope there's no more and you can just relax and settle in now!" hmm not so much mom, haha. I'll be telling her sometime in august, when I finally get to visit and see her in person again.

I've been "forgetting" to take my prenatals too. I bought gummies thinking it'd be easier to take but now the taste of them turns my stomach so I avoid them more than I should. I'd rather have a tasteless pill to swallow! I'll probably pick some up and just throw out the gummies, just feel bad wasting things like that.


----------



## maisie78

If you can get them I take seven seas pregnancy with added ginger. I think it is what is keeping the morning sickness at bay and why I feel so sick in the afternoon once the ginger wears off. I find taking it with milk makes it go down much easier. I also keep them by the kettle as a cup of tea is the first thing I have in the morning x


----------



## ttc126

Luminescent, you could always save the gummies for when you're done feeling so sick.... you could always take them while breastfeeding too!!! 

I sympathize as i have put both gummies and swallow pills up for now. Just doing somuch better with the dissolving powder.


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just realized I'm 12 weeks today!!!! Maisie, you'll be joining me tomorrow :)


----------



## maisie78

Exciting!!! :happydance: Can you believe we will be moving up to 2nd tri soon?


----------



## Captain

Congratulations ttc!

So ladies, I mentioned about two weeks a go I bought a pregnancy journal, and last night oh and I bought a scrapbook to start putting in things like our ultrasound pictures! Is anyone else doing anything similar? 

I also saw a book in Michaels called All About Mommy, it's a book you fill in about yourself to give to your little one, I really wanted to get it, but one thing at a time!! 

Another thing, knitting. I can't knit, but have wanted to for a while and my neighbour is always inviting me around for her to teach me! I'd love to knit some blankets and hats for baby, is anyone else planning to also?!


----------



## maisie78

Captain said:


> Another thing, knitting. I can't knit, but have wanted to for a while and my neighbour is always inviting me around for her to teach me! I'd love to knit some blankets and hats for baby, is anyone else planning to also?!

That's what my Mum is for :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

I started knitting when oreg with number one I still havent finished the blanket may be number 5 will get it if I can find a min to knit lol.


----------



## MellyH

The scrapbook is a good idea, Captain! I wonder if there are digital ones. 

Is anyone else surviving on peanut butter sandwiches at the moment? It's the only thing guaranteed to settle my tummy and fill me up and doesn't seem *too* un-nutritious. :lol:


----------



## Megamegan

I can't stand the taste of peanut butter right now, but usually it is one of my favorite flavors. I am really eating like crap right now, and too tired to even go grocery shopping for nutritious options.

I got some pulsating stabbing pains in my vagina a few minutes ago. It's gone now, but OUCH. Lol. Not complaining, as long as everything is okay, I'll take the stabbing pains, especially if I'm just sitting in my bed and not like driving or working. Anyone else gotten some of those?


----------



## maisie78

Megamegan said:


> I can't stand the taste of peanut butter right now, but usually it is one of my favorite flavors. I am really eating like crap right now, and too tired to even go grocery shopping for nutritious options.
> 
> I got some pulsating stabbing pains in my vagina a few minutes ago. It's gone now, but OUCH. Lol. Not complaining, as long as everything is okay, I'll take the stabbing pains, especially if I'm just sitting in my bed and not like driving or working. Anyone else gotten some of those?

I get these regularly and they were my first pregnancy symptom. Got them all through first tri last time too so nothing to worry about x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Captain said:


> Congratulations ttc!
> 
> So ladies, I mentioned about two weeks a go I bought a pregnancy journal, and last night oh and I bought a scrapbook to start putting in things like our ultrasound pictures! Is anyone else doing anything similar?
> 
> I also saw a book in Michaels called All About Mommy, it's a book you fill in about yourself to give to your little one, I really wanted to get it, but one thing at a time!!
> 
> Another thing, knitting. I can't knit, but have wanted to for a while and my neighbour is always inviting me around for her to teach me! I'd love to knit some blankets and hats for baby, is anyone else planning to also?!

I was thinking about doing the whole scrapbook idea, I've been looking at YouTube videos and gathering ideas from pinterest. I seen baby journals in Walmart but I don't really like theirs to much.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i know i cant believe i will be 12 weeks next thursday. so excited to tell OHs family and then on the 3rd i will officially move over to second tri (13+3) cause 40 divided by 3 is 13.3333333333333
only two more weeks to go! :dance:


----------



## Captain

dcm_mw12 said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ttc!
> 
> So ladies, I mentioned about two weeks a go I bought a pregnancy journal, and last night oh and I bought a scrapbook to start putting in things like our ultrasound pictures! Is anyone else doing anything similar?
> 
> I also saw a book in Michaels called All About Mommy, it's a book you fill in about yourself to give to your little one, I really wanted to get it, but one thing at a time!!
> 
> Another thing, knitting. I can't knit, but have wanted to for a while and my neighbour is always inviting me around for her to teach me! I'd love to knit some blankets and hats for baby, is anyone else planning to also?!
> 
> I was thinking about doing the whole scrapbook idea, I've been looking at YouTube videos and gathering ideas from pinterest. I seen baby journals in Walmart but I don't really like theirs to much.Click to expand...

Yeah I was looking at the journals in Michaels last night, I don't like how they're so set page for page, so I just decided to make my own!

I've never even seen a picture of me as a newborn. The youngest photos there are of me is from a holiday we took when I was 18 months old. I guess it's why I'm going all out for this little one, I want it to have stuff to look back on!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Gah! I wish this baby knew morse code- or we could set up a system like 'tap twice on the hour to let mummy know all is well!'

I can't wait to get to the second trimester... I don't have a firm due date yet, but more like mid-August for me.


----------



## ttc126

Oh i love scrapbooking!!!!!!!! I never finished my pregnancy one from my son but it's a about halfway. I have done a baby scrapbook for him but just one page for each month. The best thing has been a calendar my mom got me thatyou can use for pictures and to write down all milestones etc for their first year! It's really cute and easy to keep up with.

I've been feeling too blah to craft but really like the journal idea! I'm sad i didn't do one for ds :(

I'm all for the knitting etc (i crochet and sew) but i didn't finish any blankets for ds. Hopefully I'll get them done for this baby!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub said:


> Gah! I wish this baby knew morse code- or we could set up a system like 'tap twice on the hour to let mummy know all is well!'

Ha!! That would be awesome. :D


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I haven't been on in so long! My DD turned 2 today! We celebrated her birthday yesterday. :) she had so much fun and blew out her candle herself. I can't believe it's been 2 years already. Soak up these moments. It goes so fast! 

I have a preg journal called pea to Pumpkin. I bought it on amazon and I love it! :)


----------



## Feronia

Aww, I'm glad she had a wonderful second birthday, jmandrews! What kind of things did you do and what did she enjoy? We are planning my DD's 2nd birthday in December when we see family again. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Ugh the toddler refusing nap stage. We are at that too. SHE needs one still, badly, but argues that she doesn't. If she skips then she's a whole new level of insane. 

I was living off PB on waffles, but now I can't eat that. Yesterday all I ate was a large fry from McDs. :( I can't get anything to stick. I don't vomit but I physically just cannot force the food down if I try. I'm exhausted from a lack of calories and feel like a crap mom for being so lethargic. I am praying for some easing of the food stress soon so I stop feeling like such a terrible and useless human being. :( 

I get the stabbing vaginal pains on occasion also. They always catch me off guard!


----------



## jmandrews

Feronia said:


> Aww, I'm glad she had a wonderful second birthday, jmandrews! What kind of things did you do and what did she enjoy? We are planning my DD's 2nd birthday in December when we see family again. :)

She really did. Well we didn't do any activities really. We had lunch, opened gifts, and did her cake. I rented a bounce house with an attached slide so all the kids loves that! They had a blast. Other than that she played With her new toys and her friends. This age is just so fun. She talks so much now. :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

We are away for a few days and usually I'm struggling to get up at 7am with DD but today I've been up since 5am and can't get back to sleep!! I suppose we are going to bed at 9pm! :haha: So I'm under the quilt so my phone light doesn't light up the room listening to DH and DD snoring away! :dohh:


----------



## bumblebeexo

And I'm 9 weeks today, love seeing my ticker go up!


----------



## MellyH

Yay! The weekly milestones do feel good. Two days until I hit 9 weeks!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Anyone else had or having miscarriage dreams?

I had one last night and woke up so upset and scared. In the dream I was having an argument with my MIL (We get on well in real life) and then I went to the toilet and was bleeding a lot, a lot! Woke up this morning scared to go to the toilet :( everything's fine.

Anyone else? Making me even more scared now after having that dream!! Hormones ey..


----------



## xxshellsxx

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Anyone else had or having miscarriage dreams?
> 
> I had one last night and woke up so upset and scared. In the dream I was having an argument with my MIL (We get on well in real life) and then I went to the toilet and was bleeding a lot, a lot! Woke up this morning scared to go to the toilet :( everything's fine.
> 
> Anyone else? Making me even more scared now after having that dream!! Hormones ey..

Yes i have had several - they scare me to death! Woke up sobbing the other morning. It's just our inner fears coming out, we try so hard to be positive i think at night when we relax, the fears come to the surface. :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

I had a miscarriage dream once, a couple of weeks ago (I can't believe it's almost 6 weeks since I found out I was pregnant). I was terrified too.


----------



## bubbamadness

Yay! Finally got a letter today with an appointment to see my midwife. Not til 4th Aug so will prob be 14 weeks before i get my 1st scan! So annoying :/


----------



## maisie78

Anyone else feeling slightly homicidal towards their partners? Seriously he is winding me up so much I just want to punch him in the throat! I even told him I'd rather do this by myself than have to cope with THREE kids this morning. I'm pretty sure I didn't mean it.... I think ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

i had my scan today i am now officially joining you!!! my due date is February 23rd :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

Quick update as i have to get to work, but midwife appointment went well nothing amiss with my urine and she said it was unlikely we would hear a heartbeat on doppler and i asked her if she would try and she said yes :) She felt my uterus and i'm measuring quite a bit outside the pelvic bone already so she had a go. Took about a minute and she managed to find a beautiful heartbeat which was around the 150bmp. She tried to find the second but thinks it was the first one's again, but twin 2 was a bugger to measure at my scan as it is hiding behind the second one, so i wasn't surprised she didn't get it. Looking forward to my scan Next Thursday (31st) now :)

AMAZING to hear the heart beating xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hopefully I don't have anymore horrible dreams..

Yes. My partner is driving me crazy!! And just like you Maisie I want to punch him in the throat lol. I swear he gets more and more irritating each day!! Lol ugh..


----------



## 2nd time

My dh is driving me mad he hates it when im tired or feel sick he says my other kids suffer. He also wants physical attention and has no chance of getting it why doesnt he understand 1 its too hot 2 I feel sick 3 im tired and 4 im scared after my mc in may menbcan be sooo insensitive


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, thread been busy when your not on in a while. Ill be 12 weeks tomorrow and have my 12 week scan in the morning, I will get a scan and pictures etc. I find it really strange that girls not in the uk don't get regular scans etc at certain points of the pregnancy, they are very much on the ball here. Maybe I've just picked it up wrong reading through some pages. or they just scan you at different stages than us..
Hubby hasn't been too bad, he just said I'm abit moody sometimes but apart from that can't do enough for me. 

So if I'm 12w tomorrow is that me into 2nd tri??


----------



## MrsPoodle

I think 2nd tri starts at 13 weeks? There is a list on the general pregnancy board - it depends, lol https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html

Can I add my hubby to the list of unsympathetic ones? He moans because I have been off work sick and the house isn't tidy!!!! 

Have been to the docs about my sickness and I have got cyclizine (sp?) tablets so hoping this will help... I'm sick of being off work!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

My husband is very good for the most part- but I think it is just hard for men to 'get it'. He complained last week to come home and have to help cook dinner, which I get... We had just moved when I got pregnant, so I am not working and likely won't until baby is a year or so. So, I can see how it is irritating to come home and have to do some cleaning and other housey things (which I did like clockwork pre-morning sickness!). 

I think for them it is tough at least at this stage where we don't really look pregnant. So, somehow you look well, and I can see that leading to expectations of you 'being well' and doing everything like you used to (intimacy included!)


----------



## MellyH

Oh man, my husband had better not complain about what I'm doing (or not doing) around the house or he'll get an earful! I'd like to see him grow a baby!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Wholly hormones batman! I was so emotional last night. Had a heated argument with DH because he says we can't afford to buy a house now...so I took it as this pregnancy is to blame because we will be losing my income and obviously babies are expensive. I was hyperventilating crying even. We planned this pregnancy and in the plan it never excluded our chances of buying a house. We don't "need" to buy a house, but its all he has really looked forward to and I pushed the baby idea mostly. He is excited to be a dad but he said " I always get what I want instead of him". He was really sorry he said all that. We got everything figured out but I haven't cried like that in FOREVER! I felt ridiculous....: (


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhh sounds awful, Wnt2beAMom. :hugs: I'm sure he is very upset that he said that and doesn't really think it.


----------



## Megamegan

SurpriseBub, I think that's accurate. I always say it's kinda backwards how we feel so crappy at the beginning but don't look pregnant so people don't really have much sympathy. Yet when you're bigger people constantly ask how you're feeling. 

I am going out of town tomorrow for a week and leaving hubby all alone with our dog, so I hired house cleaners today and I just have to do as much laundry as I can handle. That should make him happy enough.


----------



## jmandrews

JACKDOLL said:


> Hey girls, thread been busy when your not on in a while. Ill be 12 weeks tomorrow and have my 12 week scan in the morning, I will get a scan and pictures etc. I find it really strange that girls not in the uk don't get regular scans etc at certain points of the pregnancy, they are very much on the ball here. Maybe I've just picked it up wrong reading through some pages. or they just scan you at different stages than us..
> Hubby hasn't been too bad, he just said I'm abit moody sometimes but apart from that can't do enough for me.
> 
> So if I'm 12w tomorrow is that me into 2nd tri??

It just depends on the hosptial and your situation to how many scan you get. Insurances usually cover 2. With my dd I had a scan at 8 and 20 weeks. I will again with this baby.

I count 12 weeks as 2nd Tri. Some say it's 13 weeks. 12 weeks is technically your 13th week of pregnancy. :)


----------



## MrsTM1

JACKDOLL said:


> I find it really strange that girls not in the uk don't get regular scans etc at certain points of the pregnancy, they are very much on the ball here. Maybe I've just picked it up wrong reading through some pages. or they just scan you at different stages than us..

We do get regular scans, just not as many (usually) as people in the US do. Normal pregnancies get 2 scans, first between 11 and 13+6, and second at 20 weeks. I'll be getting extras at 28, 30, 32, and 34 because I'm on aspirin, under consultant care, and because we lost our last baby at 20 weeks.

We also get all prescriptions free and free dental care while we are pregnant. I think the dental care for us goes until little one is a year old too. In Scotland I believe that they get free eye checks as well. That's on top of free medical services. Well, I say free, but we pay for them via our taxes and such. Still not nearly as expensive as healthcare in the States!

I'm from North Carolina, so I'm not badmouthing anyone who lives in the States, I just prefer it here (well, at least when it isn't so blasted hot!).


----------



## JACKDOLL

MrsTM1 said:


> JACKDOLL said:
> 
> 
> I find it really strange that girls not in the uk don't get regular scans etc at certain points of the pregnancy, they are very much on the ball here. Maybe I've just picked it up wrong reading through some pages. or they just scan you at different stages than us..
> 
> We do get regular scans, just not as many (usually) as people in the US do. Normal pregnancies get 2 scans, first between 11 and 13+6, and second at 20 weeks. I'll be getting extras at 28, 30, 32, and 34 because I'm on aspirin, under consultant care, and because we lost our last baby at 20 weeks.
> 
> We also get all prescriptions free and free dental care while we are pregnant. I think the dental care for us goes until little one is a year old too. In Scotland I believe that they get free eye checks as well. That's on top of free medical services. Well, I say free, but we pay for them via our taxes and such. Still not nearly as expensive as healthcare in the States!
> 
> I'm from North Carolina, so I'm not badmouthing anyone who lives in the States, I just prefer it here (well, at least when it isn't so blasted hot!).Click to expand...

Hey, I am from uk, I had said I find it strange girls not living in the uk. I know we really do have the perks of the NHS, but then again as you say we do pay our taxes and national insurance..


----------



## Megamegan

Being in the US military I get "free" healthcare too. I don't know how many scans I will ultimately get, but I got one at 7 weeks just because I happened to ask for it... getting another at 10 weeks and then I'm skipping the NT scan so the next will be planned for close to 20 weeks. Then not sure what their plan is. I'm just going with the flow. But I have to say the military has its benefits in that way. It will be a harsh reality if I ever have to leave. Retiring would result in good healthcare too for really super cheap, and I have 16 1/2 years to go! lol!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey Megan what's the NT scan..


----------



## bridgetboo62

im super emotional and overanalyze things and blow things out of proportion and bawl my eyes out and cant stop and he just doesnt know how to deal with it he yells at me and tells me to stop crying
so i can add him to the list of unsympathetic men

also i have been having diarrhea lately
better than constipation in my opinion though
so i cant really complain


----------



## JACKDOLL

Bridget hope you feel better soon. I cried all day Saturday to the point I cudnt speak or tell hubby why I was crying, but I actually didnt know why I was crying... Xx


----------



## Feronia

So sorry some of you are having unsympathetic partners... knock some sense into them! You're all pregnant and deserve some understanding! It might be hard for them to see how pregnancy affects us early on, but they should still have some understanding.

My husband has actually been really great. Despite this being an unplanned pregnancy (and unwanted on his part), he's really stepped up to support me, and I feel really lucky. He's been cooking all of our meals (even though I'm being really picky about things due to morning sickness), and really helping out around the house with taking care of our daughter and cleaning since I still can't due much physical activity due to the subchorionic hematoma. He's also been taking our daughter and letting me sleep in whenever I don't have work, which is awesome!


----------



## MellyH

Jack, NT = nuchal translucency, where they check the baby's spine for defects/markers of things like Down Syndrome.

Well I threw up all my breakfast, so I was hungry/nauseated by 11am, so I made myself some noodles, and now I'm just nauseated. :lol: I feel groooooooss!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh wow is the NT scan the one at 18-20 weeks?
if not then i dont think they do the NT scan here
only blood tests


----------



## JACKDOLL

Don't think we get NT unless we specifically ask for it to be done, 

Has anyone any nice holidays planned..I have my holidays coming up in aug. all inclusive 5* in tenerife, it can't come quick enough, even though ill not be getting my monies worth on the alcohol, but hubby has said he will make up for both of us lol


----------



## Katy78

NT is done from 11 to 14 weeks. It doesn't give actual results, just statistical probability of DS and two other trisomies.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Don't think we get NT unless we specifically ask for it to be done, 

Has anyone any nice holidays planned..I have my holidays coming up in aug. all inclusive 5* in tenerife, it can't come quick enough, even though ill not be getting my monies worth on the alcohol, but hubby has said he will make up for both of us lol


----------



## MellyH

The NT is around 12 weeks. In California there is an optional screening program that you can opt into if you want to have it done (at some extra cost - $162 I think?). 

No holidays planned here until Christmas time! Oh except if Thanksgiving counts in November. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

We don't get the NT scan done either unless we ask for it in Canada. (At least with the midwives I am using.)


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget- No, it has to be done between 11-14 weeks I think, at my place they say 12-14 weeks. I was saying I'm skipping that (I'm probably also skipping the blood screenings) so I won't have one til the 18-20 week scan which should be the one to tell us the gender. 

Feronia- Don't worry, I'm trying to knock sense into my hubby, and most of the time he is good to me. I'm no pushover. But he still gets needy and asks me to do things that I don't feel like doing. I think if I were throwing up and doing a lot worse, he would be really sympathetic, but right now the only thing he is hearing every day from me is "I'm nauseous. I'm tired. I'm nauseous." I'm sure it gets old and it's not something he can actually see with his eyes. I don't even know if he believes me all the time. But he is really trying.


----------



## Megamegan

We all responded around the same time lol.


----------



## Katy78

In Slovenia most people pay for medical insurance every month. Then most things are "for free". For example, you get dental, all surgery procedures that you need (except plastic surgery maybe), fertility treatment, even 6 IVFs for the first child and 4 for the second. In pregnancy you get two u/s, 10 check-ups (more if needed), blood and urine checks, etc. But NT is considered extra so it's only free if you're between 35 and 37. Above that you get amnio for free.
Our healthcare has its faults but it's rather good imo.


----------



## Captain

Yay for all the milestones ladies!

Well, after a perfectly timed month off I just took my hubby to the airport for him to go back to work. Humph. He's waiting for a date to have knee surgery (which he should find out about tomorrow, we're thinking in about 2-3 weeks), then we get to drive to Calgary and stay with his sister and family for a couple of weeks while he recovers, I can't freakin' wait!

As I'm from the UK and only moved to Canada to be with OH I don't have any family here, or even many friends, so I love going to visit his sister and family. We'll get to finally tell them the news!:happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Yay, that'll be awesome Captain!! I'm so excited to tell my husband's parents in person, they are going to be ECSTATIC. Seriously, they have been dropping hints since we got engaged (2+ years ago) that they are ready for grandkids, please. :lol:


----------



## ttc126

Had my 12 week appointment this morning! 

She found baby's heartbeat right away... 164!!!! The only not great thing is that I've lost more weight and she is concerned. I was supposed to go back in 2 weeks for a growth scan and weight check but they didn't have an appointment until 3 weeks from today. I figured an extra week to gain some weight won't hurt! 

I was very happy to hear that wonderful heartbeat!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day! I'm going to go read back and catch up! :)


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyyy for an awesome heartbeat. 

Are you vomiting a lot? Or just not eating much from nausea? I have lost weight since I started but I'm thinking that will turn around once the nausea goes away.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Katy that sounds pretty good, we get 1 free go ivf then bascially that's it or pay roughly £5k for a 2nd go ect. Some areas they get up to 3 ivf treatments. I know so many girls that can't have children and bascially can't afford to try a 2nd time if 1st try fails.... 

Hubby out hoovering his precious car. Ok please come in and Hoover the house lol


----------



## JACKDOLL

Katy that sounds pretty good, we get 1 free go ivf then bascially that's it or pay roughly £5k for a 2nd go ect. Some areas they get up to 3 ivf treatments. I know so many girls that can't have children and bascially can't afford to try a 2nd time if 1st try fails.... 

Hubby out hoovering his precious car. Ok please come in and Hoover the house lol


----------



## MellyH

JACKDOLL said:


> Hubby out hoovering his precious car. Ok please come in and Hoover the house lol

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## ttc126

MellyH said:


> Yayyyyyy for an awesome heartbeat.
> 
> Are you vomiting a lot? Or just not eating much from nausea? I have lost weight since I started but I'm thinking that will turn around once the nausea goes away.

It's been both for me :( I know you've been very sick too Melly! They were concerned because I'm still sick with the zofran and still losing weight even with meds. It's such a difference from last time! I threw up daily with my son, lost way more weight and my last ob didn't care! I am so thankful they actually seem to care if i am sick at this new office :)

Melly i hope you feel better soon! Well hope we both feel better!!! I was sick till 25 weeks with my son but hoping that will not be the case this time :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh well i wasnt offered it
my midwife never even brought it up
i wish i would have known before now and i would have asked at my last appointment
i asked at my first appointment about ultrasounds and they said they only do two throughout the whole pregnancy
one informal at your first appointment for dating
and the gender one at 18-20 weeks
i will have three total though because baby was measuring a week behind according to LMP at first appointment so they scheduled a scan for a week later to make sure baby was growing on time
i was really disappointed i wouldnt have one at 11-14 weeks
because i wanted to be able to use the nub theory to predict gender its suppose to be like 90% accurate as long as you get a good pic


----------



## ttc126

Jackdoll, I've just peed myself laughing!!!!!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls he's now polishing it.. I'm not going to scare him yet that it won't be clean once baby arrives. I can just see the wee messy hands on his lovely seats haha.. Lol


----------



## MellyH

ttc, I hope you're feeling better soon too. I don't think I could take this until 25 weeks - that's nearly the third trimester for crying out loud! I'm glad they are taking better care of you this time.

Jack, oh boy, he's in for a shock. :lol:


----------



## kittykat7210

JACKDOLL said:


> Girls he's now polishing it.. I'm not going to scare him yet that it won't be clean once baby arrives. I can just see the wee messy hands on his lovely seats haha.. Lol

i was scarred for life by my dads affection for his car, never allowed food or drink any where near the car, wet wipes were always used before you got in, and shoes removed and put in the boot if they weren't clean enough!!!

pray your OH wont be that bad!!


----------



## Captain

Melly, I love looking at Youtube videos of pregnancy announcements to future grandparents, I can only imagine their reactions!!

Jackdoll, that's so freakin' funny! Maybe he's making the most of a nice clean car while he can!!

ttc, I hope all the nausea and sickness passes for you soon! Even with my nausea and sour stomach I can't seem to stop eating! Agghh!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Lol kittykat, usually just the 2 of us in the car so it's not as bad as that, your dad sounds spotless. Lol.. 

I've had bad stomach all day. Don't know if it nerves for scan in the morning or a bug going amount. :(


----------



## MellyH

Oh, I bet it's a bug all right ;) A baby bug, if you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## JACKDOLL

He's funny captain... I don't know if I mentioned it, but I told hubby no sex before 12 weeks because I'm really afraid etc (this is an ivf baby and we were not aloud sex first 2weeks) but I just carried it right through to 12 weeks. So now I'm thinking I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and he's going to be jumping on me tomorrow night.. What's the next excuse ???? Lol I'm really mean aren't I...

Melly I've really been bad all day. Bed time can't come quick enough..


----------



## 2nd time

Jackdoll what would your dh do if your waters broke in his carir you delivered in it on the way to hospital bring this up an I bet he never wants to bd again lol.


----------



## Pandora0814

Due date has been set: 

February 26th


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's a good one 2nd time.... Hahahaha


----------



## River54

Captain - what part of the island are you on? I am a fellow islander.

I am starting to get a grasp of the nausea..sort of. I can actually work today which is good, and I don't feel like throwing up - bonus. eating small meals, and basically snacking...that and lemonade seems to help alot...which I think is weird. Sooo tired yesterday, had to take a nap and go to bed early. FX I feel not too bad tomorrow as well. Though, then I'd be a bit worried if I wasn't sick...sigh can't win.

Jackdoll - I told OH I was afraid to right now, since we had restrictions as well (IVF). So he said he'd be on board with however I felt.


----------



## Feronia

lol Jack, that's too funny about your husband and the car! Definitely, those little grubby hands will get everywhere! :haha:

Try not to worry if you don't get as many scans as someone else! Scans are diagnostic -- they aren't for fun, and the 18-20 week one is not a scan to determine sex; the purpose is to check for anomalies and the function and placement of the placenta -- sex is only secondary. They aren't going to do one at 11-13 weeks unless you have any indicators, and not every place does the NT scan as standard. A NT scan alone has an accuracy of only 70-75%, which is pretty horrible as a diagnostic tool!

Telling relatives: I'm sort of jealous of those of you who have family who will be ecstatic about the baby! Both my mom and MIL told us not to have a second (not sure why they think our reproductive capabilities are their business!) which is why we aren't telling them till 30 weeks. Do you think they'll be mad about that? They don't really have any reason to think we shouldn't have a second. We totally love and adore our first, I have a good job with benefits, I'll get a full year of mat leave, and we'll be 27 so it's not like we would even be considered "too young." Bleh.


----------



## JACKDOLL

River have you had any scans yet? I see you had 2 5day blasts. Possibly twins onboard?? Yea he will respect what I say but just feel bad...because at my 8 weeks scan I was told we can happily have sex etc...


----------



## bridgetboo62

thats rediculous that they would tell you not to have second
everyone is entitled to their own opinion but i cant see why they would think that
and regardless do they have no manners at all? even if you think such things you dont tell people that. just rude
i wouldnt wait until 30 weeks though i would just tell them and act all excited about it and laugh when they disapprove


----------



## Feronia

Heh, yeah, I'm tempted all the time to tell them... but then I think it would be a lot of fun to get off the plane and surprise them all with it! By 30 weeks they can't complain. :haha:

And also I worry that my mom will try to ruin my birth again. Last time she invited herself to my home birth and wouldn't leave when we agreed she would, so my midwife kicked her out. We got in a big shouting fight while I was labouring and it was really horrible. She's already planning another trip up in March, so if we don't announce until December, she won't really have time to reschedule to ruin my birth, ya know? There's no guarantee she'd act like that again -- she was off her meds and acting totally different, completely NUTS! -- but now she seems a lot better. Still, I don't want her at my birth again, lol! I didn't the first time either.


----------



## River54

Jackdoll - had a scan just before 7 weeks, and we saw 1 peanut on board measuring as should. Will get another scan at almost 10 weeks (Aug 1), and if all is good, we get released from our fertility clinic. At which point we'll probably do the NT scan at 12 or so weeks, since it was already offered and mentioned to us. 

OH's parents actually helped pay for the last round of IVF, so they also got to know after we saw the heartbeat on the first scan. My parents also knew we were going through IVF, so they got to know as well. Just one of those things. We don't want to tell anyone til after we are released into reg care at the very least. OH doesn't want any announcements on FB ever. I am fine with that, but I'd imagine my mum would at some point. Both of us thought it'd be funny if never mentioned on FB, but then baby pics started showing up later :) Have a family reunion second week of August, and I really don't want to say anything then though - I can only hope the family that knows will keep it to themselves. 
Have a co-worker's wedding to go to in mid August - so I'd imagine word will get out after that.

Feronia - we are all happy for you :) I can't imagine having someone be like that to you when in labour. Sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## bridgetboo62

we dont plan on telling family when i go into labour
only my sister and her boyfriend will know because we will be living with them
so cant really hide it
we are only going to tell people after baby is born and we are ready for visits
its just unnecessary stress on them and us. with people waiting in the waiting room and OH going out to talk to them and give updates and gah just sounds like a nightmare

so i would recommend telling her your pregnant
just not telling her when your going into labour
and if she does show up have your OH or midwife go outside and talk to her for a second reassure her everything is going fine and they will call as soon as its all over to let her know all went well and let her know when you are ready for a visit but
dont let her in and dont talk to her to avoid drama and stress on you during labour


----------



## Captain

River I'm in Nanaimo how about you!?

Feronia - Like River said, _we_ are all happy for you!! But I do hope the whole experience is a lot less stressful for you this time around!


----------



## River54

Captain - Victoria


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL I love the idea of stepping off the plane and being like, "I'm pregnant!" 

Maybe I'm just evil like that. :rofl:


----------



## SurpriseBub

We have told my husband's family, as I ended up being too sick to fly to visit them in Ohio on July 4. They are all very excited. HIs sister had a girl last year, so think they might be hoping we have a boy. 

I haven't told my family yet- they all live in Australia, and I kind of don't want the extra 'checking in' they will want to do! I am sure they will be excited, although this means our planned trip to Aus for Christmas is off... Will see if they comment on that fact.

I don't know how I would react if anyone was negative! I suspect my style would be to more or less cut them off until baby arrives!! Just remember that they will be thrilled when they lay eyes on baby. I guess people (especially parents) have an idea of how they map out your life, and some people find it hard if you deviate from the path. You are happy, and your baby will be loved, so just ignore any nay-Sayers!


----------



## imphope

So, I hit 12 weeks on Saturday and I feel like my belly really popped out. Today it seems really big! I cannot possibly suck in to hide it. I am going to the beach first week of August and had to go suit shopping. I found a few one pieces at Target that are forgiving but they definitely cannot hide the belly. It is there for sure! I think it looks actually kinda cute as long as it looks like a baby bump and not a beer gut. Anyone else have to get into a swimsuit soon?


----------



## ttc126

Imp, I've been taking my son to swim class. I too really seemed to pop this weekend. I actually just bought a maternity suit! Maybe embarrassing but so much more comfy :)


----------



## Feronia

Bridget, I didn't tell her when I went into labour. :wacko: She and DH's family live in southern CA and we live in BC, so we don't see one another very often. With my daughter she knew she was invited to come stay with us after the birth and that I didn't want her here when I was in labour. (She was not supportive of home birth at the time, so why would I want her watching me as a spectacle?) She ended up scheduling her plane tickets 2 weeks before I was due and then staying at our place... when she arrived, she suddenly was broke, couldn't find a place to stay, and we didn't want to just turn her out on the streets in a foreign country in the snow. I think she arranged it that way because earlier she was guilt tripping me about not wanting her to watch the birth. Plus she PROMISED to leave and get a hotel for a day when I went into labour, she just didn't when the time actually came. Actually, since I had a 56 hour labour, when my midwife kicked her out she went and slept in our leasing office for 2 days without eating or taking her medicine. Then she didn't help out at all, ate our food, broke our car, and sat around complaining. It was seriously nuts, and I really don't want to risk a repeat! We didn't end up speaking for 6 months afterwards. I had a beautiful home birth, but the aftermath was horrible because of her.



swanxxsong said:


> LOL I love the idea of stepping off the plane and being like, "I'm pregnant!"
> 
> Maybe I'm just evil like that. :rofl:

Yep, that's what we're going to do! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, that sounds miserable!!!! I think your plan definitely sounds great!


----------



## MellyH

The new plan definitely sounds like an improvement over the previous experience, Feronia! :o

I'd love to do the 'get off the plane and announce' thing with my mum and sister, so I could tell them in person, but I won't see them until I'm 7 months along! I can't keep it a secret for another 5 months. :lol:


----------



## Megamegan

We Skyped and told both families right away! It might be different for subsequent pregnancies but this news just couldn't wait. Plus everyone is really happy and supportive and there was no reason not to tell them. But, I've always sort of imagined how fun it would be to get off a plane and let the belly speak for itself!

I had our cleaning ladies come today and they did a spectacular job on our house. It was a surprise for hubby. So he came home and said "Wow, you really did a good job on the house today!" LOL! I was like "No I didn't... the cleaning ladies did" and he said he would have believed it was me lol. I never would have because I can smell the cleaning supplies they use. But he was sweet. It is always so nice to get the house deep cleaned like this. I never, ever clean as thoroughly as these ladies do. I am lucky if I manage to do a load of laundry (folding optional), load the dishwasher and wipe the kitchen countertop. So I'm glad we can afford something like this!!

Going to Florida tomorrow! Yikes, a little anxious about the plane ride! But so happy to go see mom, sister, niece and nephew, and kitties!! DH is allergic so I gave my 2 cats to my mom 2 years ago and I just absolutely LOVE when I get to see them again. Too bad they don't live closer.

And as for bathing suits, I already bought a tankini that allows for some belly expansion. My belly is completely popping out and I cannot suck it in. I am only 9 weeks. I can't wait until it is like a legit baby belly, because I still just feel like people must be wondering if I'm pregnant or just fat.


----------



## Feronia

Good luck on your trip, Megan! :D Sounds fun! Hopefully the heat isn't too bad in Florida.

Hehe, I'll be 7 months along -- 30-31 weeks -- when we see them, so it should be an interesting surprise. Hopefully they take it well! We're going to have both my mom and the in laws meet us at the airport, and I was thinking of bringing cards with scan pictures from our 20-week scan to give them, though I guess the belly will speak for itself.  We told everyone at 8 weeks with our first since we are eager, and now I'm wondering whether I should even bother announcing on FB after 30 weeks or whether I should just start posting baby #2 pics! Hmmmm...

I looked at maternity swim suits because I was dumb and sold my one from my first pregnancy, but I didn't find any that we're flattering. I'm just going to wear my bikini and flaunt my belly this time, lol.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Holy crap, feronia! Hopefully your mother wouldn't want a repeat, either!! 

Just wanted to take a moment to say how much I am loving this board. I have no pregnant real life friends (and as I am new in town, very few friends around at all!) so, it is really lovely to catch up with you guys every day.


----------



## bridgetboo62

that does sound awful
i would just tell her and let her know she can buy a plane ticket and come visit after baby is born and if she shows up earlier than that then she will have to buy another one home haha


----------



## MellyH

I agree SurpriseBub, it's good to have people to talk to, especially since we haven't told people in real life yet!


----------



## Gdef

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a HH pregnancy so far! :)

We put our house on the market today! I'm super excited to be buying a new and bigger house for our family but it's also bittersweet because the house we're selling was our "starter home" as newly weds. But we definitely need more space!

As for DH, I've been super lucky this time and he has been wonderful. He's been super helpful as long as I ask him to help me. But he doesn't just take it upon himself to just randomly wash dishes, clothes, sweep, or cook supper out of the kindness of his heart! Lol. At least he gets right on it and doesn't complain if I ask him to help me though! Haha

DH and I have DTD maybe 3 times since I found out I was pregnant. Mainly because I've just felt so crappy. But there are some days that I would swear I was in heat or something! Lol :)

DH really wants to go to our beach house next week but I'm seriously just not feeling it. I've found that heat is what REALLY sets off my sickness. It's hot enough here in Georgia. I'm definitely not looking forward to going even farther south down to Florida for a week! :)

But on a brighter note, my sickness is definitely starting to wean off just a little. After being on zofran, then phenergan, then back on zofran pretty much 24/7 for the last few weeks, I am sooooo looking forward to being less medicated! All this vomiting has also done a number on my esophagus and I've been super hoarse so I'm also looking forward to being able to talk normally again! Lol


----------



## Gdef

Ttc126, I don't know why I just saw that you have a blood disorder. I have one too so I totally understand what you're going through! I have Von Willebrands disease, which is a form of hemophilia. I make plenty of platelets, but I don't make the sticky stuff that sticks them together in order to form a clot so I don't bleed out. Luckily I don't have to worry much during pregnancy. It's when I actually give birth that my blood problems start and I have to get transfusions. My OB is setting up a consult with the specialist so we can start working on my birth plan at the hospital. I will be induced or have a c-section about a week or 2 before my due date because they don't want to chance me going into labor and having the baby outside of the hospital where I won't be able to have an immediate transfusion. Even with me delivering DD at the hospital, they almost lost me due to blood loss. That's the main reason we were originally planning on stopping after just one. But we're happy about our little surprise :). I believe it was meant to happen. I just hope and pray that everything goes smoothly this time :)


----------



## Gdef

Feronia, that is hilarious about your mom! I can just imaging the look on her face when you walk off that plane!!!:happydance::haha:

I wish I could've waited that long to tell my MIL. This woman is driving me INSANE!!! She is already trying to name my baby :growlmad:


----------



## bridgetboo62

my friend's water just broke on the bus of all places!
she is having her son a little over a week early!
her due date was on the 29th

meanwhile my sister's due date is on the 26th and no baby yet


----------



## RaspberryK

imphope said:


> So, I hit 12 weeks on Saturday and I feel like my belly really popped out. Today it seems really big! I cannot possibly suck in to hide it. I am going to the beach first week of August and had to go suit shopping. I found a few one pieces at Target that are forgiving but they definitely cannot hide the belly. It is there for sure! I think it looks actually kinda cute as long as it looks like a baby bump and not a beer gut. Anyone else have to get into a swimsuit soon?

I have a big tum for 11 weeks, last pregnancy I might have worn a bikini but this weekend I just got my maternity tankini out and tied a sarong around my bum under the bump so it looked more bump than beer gut. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi girls, 
Had a fab weekend in Cornwall, and my libido seems to have returned somewhat so dh is happy. 
This week I have to get all the holiday washing done, visit relatives an hour away, wash everything ds has created from the potty training regression, and the VAT return. Plus going between two houses living in one and diy -ing in the other. 
And a major clean up of the in laws before they get back in 10 days. I'm going to tidy and have contract cleaners in as I have only been able to do the bare minimum since We moved in 2 weeks ago. 
Nhs scan a week tomorrow, got the doppler out last night and found hb loud and clear as soon as I put it on so that's reassuring. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Wow Rasperbbery you have a lot going on! Glad you had a good break :) I heard one baby at the midwife yesterday morning, the other we couldn't get but not panicking as at the scan it was hiding behind the other and a bugger to measure then! lol x


----------



## ttc126

Gdef said:


> Ttc126, I don't know why I just saw that you have a blood disorder. I have one too so I totally understand what you're going through! I have Von Willebrands disease, which is a form of hemophilia. I make plenty of platelets, but I don't make the sticky stuff that sticks them together in order to form a clot so I don't bleed out. Luckily I don't have to worry much during pregnancy. It's when I actually give birth that my blood problems start and I have to get transfusions. My OB is setting up a consult with the specialist so we can start working on my birth plan at the hospital. I will be induced or have a c-section about a week or 2 before my due date because they don't want to chance me going into labor and having the baby outside of the hospital where I won't be able to have an immediate transfusion. Even with me delivering DD at the hospital, they almost lost me due to blood loss. That's the main reason we were originally planning on stopping after just one. But we're happy about our little surprise :). I believe it was meant to happen. I just hope and pray that everything goes smoothly this time :)

Oh my goodness!!! Wow! I have thalessemia. It makes my red blood cells tiny and weird so when blood volume increases in pregnancy it's a problem. I'm going to be induced early too for the same reason! My mom donates blood for me but I lost too much during birth with ds so had a random donor transfusion which is where i got the anti kell antibody stuff. So crazy how blood transfusions are a little dangerous, but actually very life saving in our cases! 

I hope everything goes much easier for you this time! 

Oooh! And hope you feel better soon!


----------



## swanxxsong

I've had to wear a bathing suit a couple of times. But since I am down ten pounds since gettin pregnant, there were no fit issues. 

I still haven't popped yet or anything. Just some extra flab from havin my daughter or bloat that starts around midday. LOL. 

But man, I am going through insomnia like crazy! I cannot fall asleep at night. When I hear A wake up in the morning, I sometimes wanna cry. :rofl:


----------



## British Mummy

hey everyone, the heat is a killer, right!!! even at 25 degrees the humidity makes me so so dizzy. it's a pain as my lo loves being outside and I don't feel like I can run around after her in case I pass out! :( i'm a teacher so on holidays for 6 Weeks now but dh is working away on a long stretch so not back until Monday:( so I almost want to go into work because my dd needs so much attention poor thing, she'd probably love it at childcare (we have term time only) I feel like i'm doing good so far but that she'll be watching TV all day by Friday if i'm not careful as it's tiring me out doing so much in the heat! anyone else finding this with their kids? 
on another note I got my scan moved up to next Thursday 31st July as I'll be on holiday during my original date. I'll be 11+5. can't wait!


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel I just look fat, it's weird though because I've got uber skinny arms and legs and then big boobs and a belly! I feel like one of those m&ms from the advert!!!


----------



## emily3399

hi all, got my nt scan next Thursday so I will be 11 weeks to the dot or there abouts. The heat is getting to me too doesn't help the nausea at all which is terrible and I have 3 girlies and feel very guilty for not been able to do much atm either just keeping fingers crossed that in a few weeks the exhaustion and nausea will subside.

Ive had a couple of family members telling me im starting to show ive insisted im just fat lol because I am a big girl and my sister said ive seen you big all your life and that is definitely not just fat, which really cheered me up as I am the biggest ive ever been with this pregnancy so was worried I wouldn't even show at all. Ive lost 7lbs so far not vomiting but just nauseated so not eating much. 

Also been having some painful cramps tummy ache and also been having show like discharge has anyone else experienced this my scan last week showed everything to be fine so im hopeful everything is still ok but cant help but panic and just keep telling myself only 9 days till my scan .


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad you enjoyed your time away, raspberryk!

I am definitely on the not sleeping well wagon. I just cannot get comfortable, and then wake up 2-3 times in the night to go to the bathroom. I can't complain, though- this is my first pregnancy, so there is nobody that I gave to be running around after! 

Hope everyone gets the promised magical turn around at 12 weeks, where the nausea stops, sleep gets better, and you generally can feel a little more relaxed! :winkwink:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I need to vent just a little...

I had my initial risk assessment done at work when i found out i was PG - went though my case load and had to hand over to a colleague my 'high risk' families (i work with children with Autism, their families and their schools) - no problem. Now it was mentioned that as time goes by i could give up my case load and manage our waiting list, trouble shooting and attending meetings before they actually get picked up to someone's case load: definitely something to consider as i get bigger! Fast forward to end of last week: we now know it's twins, updated risk assessment meeting... No longer holding an active case load and have to have them distributed to my colleagues by the end of my working week (tomorrow!) fine for the new ones i had as i hadn't started but handing over cases i am in the middle of working with has really upset me! I can't be stuck working in the office everyday for the next 5 months! I feel like the decision has been completely taken from me and forced into something i don't want to do. I completely understand their reasoning behind it, i know how special this pregnancy is and i appreciate that they know how special it is, but really??? desk duty from now until maternity leave :coffee::coffee:


----------



## Captain

I must be the only one on here that's gaining weight with this pregnancy! :laugh2:

Lost a bit of my appetite over the last week but in Vegas oh man I couldn't stop!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain said:


> I must be the only one on here that's gaining weight with this pregnancy! :laugh2:
> 
> Lost a bit of my appetite over the last week but in Vegas oh man I couldn't stop!

 i'm up 16lbs! :dohh:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry all of that is happening at work, shells. 

If I were you (and especially if there is nothing you can do to change it), I would try yo turn it around mentally. This way, you can just go in and do your hours, then go home and not think about work at the end of the day. I was super frustrated at work before we moved and tried to think of things that way- it was kind of liberating not to be so involved! 

I hope that they change their mind, or that you can see some good in such an annoying situation. :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> I must be the only one on here that's gaining weight with this pregnancy! :laugh2:
> 
> Lost a bit of my appetite over the last week but in Vegas oh man I couldn't stop!
> 
> i'm up 16lbs! :dohh:Click to expand...


I am certainly gaining... Since I got m/s medication, all I do is eat! I think I have gained about 10 pounds... Gotta slow that down a little!


----------



## MellyH

That does sound frustrating shell, but hopefully your cases are in good hands. :hugs:

I was down 4-5lbs after Japan, because I barely ate anything, now I am nearly back to the previous weight (maybe 1-2lbs down) since my coping strategy of snacking ALL THE TIME kicked in. :lol:

My scan is in 7 hours! Hooray!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

SurpriseBub said:


> Sorry all of that is happening at work, shells.
> 
> If I were you (and especially if there is nothing you can do to change it), I would try yo turn it around mentally. This way, you can just go in and do your hours, then go home and not think about work at the end of the day. I was super frustrated at work before we moved and tried to think of things that way- it was kind of liberating not to be so involved!
> 
> I hope that they change their mind, or that you can see some good in such an annoying situation. :thumbup:

Thats what DH says too, it's just so frustrating when i do the job i do because i love it. Thankfully i only work part time, i guess i'll have to find a way to make it work or it's going to be a long 5 months!


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Sorry all of that is happening at work, shells.
> 
> If I were you (and especially if there is nothing you can do to change it), I would try yo turn it around mentally. This way, you can just go in and do your hours, then go home and not think about work at the end of the day. I was super frustrated at work before we moved and tried to think of things that way- it was kind of liberating not to be so involved!
> 
> I hope that they change their mind, or that you can see some good in such an annoying situation. :thumbup:
> 
> Thats what DH says too, it's just so frustrating when i do the job i do because i love it. Thankfully i only work part time, i guess i'll have to find a way to make it work or it's going to be a long 5 months!Click to expand...


It might be one of those things that you have to be mad about for a while, and once you have gotten some anger out, you can find a new angle on :thumbup:


----------



## Captain

Okay...I feel better knowing I'm not the only one!!

Good luck Melly, I hope we get to see pictures!


----------



## kittykat7210

I know this is off topic, but are there any grounds to old wives tales regarding gender? Because I had 3 magpies in my garden on 4 different occasions, I also did the baking soda test and it came up girl as well, the Chinese lunar gender chart also says girl? So has anyone had any success with any tests or anything? Thank you :D xxx


----------



## ttc126

Shells, that is so frustrating!!!! I'm so sorry! It's so difficult especially when you care so much. It sounds like you're fantastic at your job so to be sidelined is a little devastating :( I'm afraid i don't have any great advice, but i wanted to send you a hug! :hugs:

Captain, I'm sure I'll join you in the gaining soon! I'm trying to eat super high calorie foods now because i don't want to be in trouble for my weight when i go back to the dr! I don't know what she'll say if i lose anymore.... much rather be enjoying eating. Hoping this nausea goes soon!!!!

Melly, hope to hear great news later today!!!! 

Is anyone trying to exercise? I wanted to keep up, but honestly i quit the gym and do nothing! I have a pregnancy yoga dvd i may try when i feel a little better. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## 2nd time

Wow I have my scan next thursday too its going to be a busy scan day lol we still wont be telling mil for a while I will tell my 94 year old gran after the scan but she wont be happy my mum wasnt too pleased to findout I was expecting my last dd I told her by wearing a t shirt with a baby on board sticker on it lol she just ignored it. But I guess deep down she knew she would never see the baby she died 3 weeks after I told her I was 8 weeks preg,
we named our daughter Annastazia which means resurection in memory of her


----------



## ttc126

Sorry, stupid double post!


----------



## ttc126

Kitty kat, the wives tales, gender calendar, and etc were totally wrong for my son! The ramzi theory was wrong too! Even my gut said girl. But the baking soda test was right! I kind of want to try it again with this baby :)


----------



## MellyH

I just did the Chinese one and it said girl. What is the baking soda test?


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> Shells, that is so frustrating!!!! I'm so sorry! It's so difficult especially when you care so much. It sounds like you're fantastic at your job so to be sidelined is a little devastating :( I'm afraid i don't have any great advice, but i wanted to send you a hug! :hugs:

cheers hun, i love my job and they are just trying to protect me from some of the unpredictable circumstances i could end up in (they are all as excited as i am lol), but i do think they are being over cautious - i have been doing the job a long time and able to make pretty good judgements lol Need to suck it up and just do it and hope it works out but if i start writing incoherent posts you'll know i've gone loopy with boredom :coffee: x

My scan is also next Thursday - defo a busy day!!


----------



## Captain

Never heard of the baking soda test so I just googled it..then _had_ to try it! It didn't really make a noise, so I guess it's a girl! :laugh2:


----------



## ttc126

Lol!!!! Captain :)


----------



## ttc126

We all need to go pee on baking soda now!


----------



## MellyH

You have to pee on it?!


----------



## ttc126

put 1 tsp of baking soda in a disposable cup.
Then pee in the cup...if the concoction fizzes like a soda does then they say boy. If it doesn't, it means girl!


----------



## MellyH

Hahahah, okay, I'll try it when I get home tonight. I wonder if it's really measuring the acidity of your urine?


----------



## ttc126

I just did it. I think it fizzed enough to say boy for me. I think it's boy. Dreamed it's a boy. I was wrong last time though. Fun to try these!


----------



## ttc126

Melly i think it must have a lot to do with what you eat/drink.... i do eat and drink more acidic things as sour food is bearable right now! Lol!!!!


----------



## imphope

So I don't know if I have gained weight or not. That sounds weird but here's why: I usually weigh myself right after waking up in the morning and going to the bathroom. From that perspective it fluctuates a pound or two back and forth daily. But my weight can fluctuate 3-4 pounds within a day. At the doctor the other day it was about 5 lbs more than at the first prenatal visit. But my morning weight hasn't really changed. I definitely have a bump though. Should I be worried at all? I haven't had any morning sickness. And am eating normally.


----------



## MrsTM1

Captain said:


> I must be the only one on here that's gaining weight with this pregnancy! :laugh2:
> 
> Lost a bit of my appetite over the last week but in Vegas oh man I couldn't stop!

I've gained 2 pounds so far. Midwives aren't worried if I lose weight, so long as it isn't extreme. I've been eating about half of what I did before I got pregnant this time, plus my bump feels (and looks) huge already, so I guess it's just evening out.


----------



## kittykat7210

I definitely feel like I have a bump!! I'm normally fairly skinny, and the top of my tummy is still thin but the bottom just above my pubic bone is sticking out rounded!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha i did the baking soda test a couple of weeks ago and it said girl. Chinese calendar says boy. The string needle test says boy. So we will see. 
All the old wives tales said boy for my first preg and I had a girl. Although I did dream with her that she was a girl. I hope I have a dream with this one too.


----------



## Woofie1015

Hi ladies,

Can I join you over here? I'm due Feb 17th with my first. It's 'off-season' at my work right now so I have extra time, and thought I'd find another place to post! Also I'm sure I'm driving hubby crazy talking about pregnancy and babies all the time lol.


----------



## StefNJunk

Woofie1015 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you over here? I'm due Feb 17th with my first. It's 'off-season' at my work right now so I have extra time, and thought I'd find another place to post! Also I'm sure I'm driving hubby crazy talking about pregnancy and babies all the time lol.

Woofie, where in St. Louis are you from? I'm in O'Fallon / St. Peters.


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Woofie!


----------



## maisie78

MellyH good luck for your scan x

Shells sorry you're feeling sad about work. Sometimes people can be way too overprotective when they should be taking their lead from you x

2nd time sorry to hear about your Mum. It must have been very hard losing her at such an important time of your life x

Afm nothing really to report. Still got this horrible cough so seeing the Dr tomorrow. Dd appears to be reacting to me being poorly by being an absolute nightmare in terms of wanting to be on me literally the whole time. I can't even go to the bathroom without a full scale meltdown ensuing :( Hopefully we will all be back to normal soon. Need to be as I'm back at work on Friday. 

I have my scan next Weds on the 30th and I will be 13 weeks so hopefully they will be able to get the nt measurement this time as they couldn't last time with me being plus size and only 11+4 at the scan.


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow my friend gave birth to a 9lb baby an hour ago
i will murder OH if our baby is over 7 and a half pounds


----------



## swanxxsong

imphope -- I wouldn't be worried. :) I am down 11 pounds so far - lost another today :( - and midwife isn't worried. No vomiting. Nausea is mostly gone. But I just can't eat. She reassured me that first tri is usually a hot mess for weight fluctuations. 

The tests were 50/50 for me with Aria. I haven't done any with this one yet. I may try the baking soda one later tho LOL.


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone's nausea go away at 9 weeks? I haven't been feeling bad this week. Only tired. I haven't been sick at all and wasn't with DD but had a lot of nausea with her. Seems to have disappeared. 
My pregnancy brain is out of control. I can't remember anything! Impotant things too. I almost need to post reminders all over the house.


----------



## Feronia

Welcome, woofie!

Shells, I'd be pretty pissed off, too. When I came back from mat leave they changed my job to be pretty lame (I work in a university office) and I was bitter about it for some time. I ended up finding ways to tailor the job to my interests and it's been a lot better. I know it's not the same, but hopefully you can either make the most of it or talk some sense into whoever decided you need reduced duties. You know your body and abilities better than anyone else, so they should really be listening to what you need.

So I peed on some baking soda and it says "girl." (It didn't fizz.) I also tried looking for the fish-hook-shaped veins in my eye (if they're in right: girl, if they're in left, boy. Both, twins or girl), and it says girl as well. I remember that one being right with my daughter but I never tried the baking soda one!

My DH thinks I'm nuts but I don't believe any of it.  It's just fun and I'm bored!


----------



## Captain

Ooo Feronia, a new one to try.. time to get a mirror out!


----------



## Captain

Okay so it said girl again! I checked out the Chinese calendar and that gives me a girl, too!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Baking soda says boy for us! My husband has said boy from the start. I have always wanted a daughter, but would be very happy either way!


----------



## MellyH

I'm leaving in five minutes to go to my appointment. I'm so excited I can barely sit still. And a little nervous!


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> I'm leaving in five minutes to go to my appointment. I'm so excited I can barely sit still. And a little nervous!

good luck!!! :D xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, melly!


----------



## ttc126

Any news Melly????


----------



## MellyH

News! News times two! It's twins. Holy mother-loving God. :lol: There's a scan pic in my journal. HOLY CRAP.


----------



## Captain

AAAAA!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> News! News times two! It's twins. Holy mother-loving God. :lol: There's a scan pic in my journal. HOLY CRAP.

oh my god!!!! soo exciting!!!!!!!! Congratulations :D


----------



## ttc126

WHAT????? Congratulations!!!!!!!! Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh my goodness congratulations!
im so jealous!


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh, 3 sets of twins in this thread?! Massive congratulations, Melly! :D


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Melly!!!! Did you have any idea that there are two? Or a huge surprise? 
So exciting 3 sets of twins!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wow! Congratulations, melly!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I just snuck a peak at your scan pic. So amazing to see the two distinct sacs. Exciting times ahead... And yay to three sets of twins!!!


----------



## MellyH

Thanks everyone! Still reeling, but so excited. And yes, I feel vindicated in my complaining how sick I felt. :lol: I was wondering if I was just a big whinger compared to everyone else!!

Honestly, I didn't *know*, but after feeling so sick and feeling like I was already popping so much, I had considered the possibility!!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw well I am so excited for you!


----------



## ttc126

That's so awesome Melly! I wish i had a good excuse for all my whining about being sick! ;)


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Melly!!! How exciting!


----------



## jmandrews

ttc- you do lol you are pregnant! :)


----------



## MissEyre

Wow! Congrats to you, Melly!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats Melly !! :)


----------



## maisie78

MellyH Wow!!! Congratulations :) Can't believe we have 3 sets of twins now. So exciting :)


----------



## MellyH

Thanks everyone. This has totally thrown all my planning out of whack!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> News! News times two! It's twins. Holy mother-loving God. :lol: There's a scan pic in my journal. HOLY CRAP.

congratulations on your double trouble too :) It's an amazing feeling (once it sinks in lol) Planning definitely changes for two- everything i had planned has gone out the window! Off to have a look at you scan pic in your blog now :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Melly..

More twins :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Awesome news melly xx


----------



## British Mummy

massive congratulations Melly! amazing news :D :D I feel fine recently and the tiredness has even subsided. I'm hoping it's the fact I'm 10+4 and not bad news, only a week and 1 day to wait until scan.... anyone else feel fatigue subside at this stage? I'm not even napping and sleeping 10:30-6:30 feeling ok, this was NOT POSSIBLE before... maybe I'll feel terrible later who knows lol


----------



## bubbamadness

:happydance: Congratulations Melly, how exciting. You'll have to buy another cute beanie now, lol :happydance:


----------



## emily3399

congratulations on your twins melly :)

British mummy- today is the first day that ive not felt sick well not on the scale that I have been feeling and I had some nasty cramps a few days ago still no bleed so im hopeful and only week tomorrow till my scan so im trying to stay positive until then x


----------



## lora123

I had my scan yesterday and have suffered a missed miscarriage. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat.
Gutted.

Enjoy the rest of your pregnancies ladies xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

so sorry for your loss Lora xx


----------



## 2nd time

Wow congrats on the twins I keep saying I will have twins an dh kisses my tummy twice every morn beforehe goes to work lol but its looking unlikly with 3 sets already in the group


----------



## MiniBump

So sorry for your loss Lora, look after yourself :hugs:

Wow, Melly, huge congrats, lovely scan pic! Must be something in the water in this group! x


----------



## bubbamadness

lora123 said:


> I had my scan yesterday and have suffered a missed miscarriage. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat.
> Gutted.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your pregnancies ladies xxx

So sorry to hear of your loss Lora. Lots of love and hugs to you xxx


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Melly! Excited for another set of twins in this group! 

2nd time, fx'd you have twins too! When is your first scan?


----------



## jmandrews

lora123 said:


> I had my scan yesterday and have suffered a missed miscarriage. Baby only measuring 6 weeks with no heartbeat.
> Gutted.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your pregnancies ladies xxx

:cry: I am so sorry. I feel for you. I went through the same thing in March. Thinking of you. Not easy but time will heal. Take care. Your rainbow is coming. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Lora, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Captain

So sorry to hear that Lora :cry::hugs:

I have a dentist appointment in two hours. I think there's a 99% chance of me gagging and throwing up when he puts something in my mouth! should have had it changed to an afternoon appointment!


----------



## MellyH

Oh Lora, I'm so sorry. :( That is the worst news. I hope you can fall again quickly if you start trying straight away.

Captain, I have a dentist appointment this morning as well! I hadn't even thought about the 'putting stuff in my mouth' aspect. :o


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Lora. :hugs: I am so terribly sorry for your loss. :( Sending lots of love your way. :hugs:

Our third set of twins! Congrats Melly!


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Lora. :hugs:


----------



## Captain

MellyH said:


> Oh Lora, I'm so sorry. :( That is the worst news. I hope you can fall again quickly if you start trying straight away.
> 
> Captain, I have a dentist appointment this morning as well! I hadn't even thought about the 'putting stuff in my mouth' aspect. :o

All the horrible tastes and smells yuck, I'm dreading it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry, Lora. Good luck for everything in the future.


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear, Lora. Take care of yourself. Hugs!


----------



## MellyH

MellyH said:


> Heehee. I think twins would be cool, but in the entirely abstract sense - in reality they would be incredibly unbelievably difficult!

Dammit, here I am jinxing myself earlier in this thread! :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Heehee. I think twins would be cool, but in the entirely abstract sense - in reality they would be incredibly unbelievably difficult!
> 
> Dammit, here I am jinxing myself earlier in this thread! :lol:Click to expand...

Savvy and myself did exactly the same thing lol 



savvysaver said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:
> 
> I secretly hope for twins too...though I know my hubby would freak out! I have always wanted twins, but I will be super happy for one healthy, sticky bean. :baby:Click to expand...


----------



## Feronia

So sorry to hear about the MMC, Lora. :( I really hope you get your rainbow soon.

I wonder whether we will we get any more twins? :D Is anyone else still waiting on an ultrasound?

For you twin mamas who are thinking about a natural birth, there's an awesome facebook group I'm in called Birthing Multiples Naturally.


----------



## xxshellsxx

feronia, i will look for that group, i would love to birth naturally but can only do so if lead twin is head down, otherwise it's a C-section by 37+2 weeks (approx 20th January) if they haven't made an appearance by then x


----------



## MellyH

Thanks Feronia! When Facebook knows, I'll start joining groups. :lol: 

I was told the same thing as shell, that it will depend on their positions.


----------



## 2nd time

My first scan is 31st next thurs here are the reasons my mw warned me about twins
family history
being tall
having been preg 5 times before
being older
apparently you have more chance after a mc and I ms the cycle before this preg and final after my mc I had an ultra sound on my overies and boy were they full to bursting with ripe follies so possible hyperovulation I would love twins I guess it might be abit of a challange if I had 6 under 5 lol


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed for you, 2nd time!! Six under 5 would be Herculean :o


----------



## 2nd time

Lol


----------



## dcm_mw12

So sorry for your lost Lora, good luck in the future hunny. Sending prayers for you. 

I went to the doctors and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time , I almost cried it was so unbelievable.


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> I wonder whether we will we get any more twins? :D Is anyone else still waiting on an ultrasound?

I'm still waiting for a letter from the hospital to get my scan date. I'm expecting one sometime around the middle of August for my 12 week scan. The midwife and my husband have both mentioned twins and triplets! My bump is already the size of a 16-17 week bump and growing bigger daily!


----------



## British Mummy

I still haven't had a scan but I don't reckon twins. I don't have a big bump or severe symptoms. I know it's possible but just have a feeling there's only one. Just hoping it's all OK in there since I've been feeling better recently.

So sorry lora123, I've seen your other posts, you clearly know your body although I'm still so sorry that you have to go through this. xxxx


----------



## maisie78

So sorry for your loss Lora :cry:

I was at the Dr today and have been given antibiotics for my cough. I'm pleased that hopefully it will have cleared up soon but worried about getting the dreaded thrush :(


----------



## Feronia

It would be hilarious (and awesome) if we had more twins in this group!

Yes, I've heard the same thing about the lower twin's position prior to the onset of labour. (I'm a doula, that's why I'm in all these groups and super interested in it!) I'm soooo glad that you are all being given the option for a natural delivery in the event that the first twin is head down! The second twin's position doesn't matter as much. ;) You can join secret or closed groups on FB without anyone on your friends' list knowing!

I hope your cough gets better, Maisie! That must be hard to handle during pregnancy with a toddler...

I wouldn't worry about symptom loss between 9-11 weeks. It's a very common time for symptoms to start subsiding. :) That being said, despite my initial conviction that I would avoid dopplers, I'm tempted to have my midwife look for the heartbeat at my 14-week appointment just for the reassurance...


----------



## bridgetboo62

my condolences lora! :hugs:

wait do you go into the third trimester when you hit week 12?
i thought you went into it when you were 13+3


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, I had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was jumping about very active, couldn't get over how clear it was, started waving at us. My heart melts everytime I think about it.. 
Went shopping today with a friend who is due in 4weeks time, she had to pay her pram off & I just had to go & look at them, the bugaboo is a hot favourite with me,, I just love it but won't be purchasing anything until after my 20 week scan.. :) 

Congrats on all the twins.. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Technically first trimester ends in the middle of week 13. 
Some doctors and midwives consider 12 weeks the week that marks your safe point, so to speak, so I've heard others refer to 12 as when they're entering 2nd tri. 
With my daughter I think I moved to the second tri convos around week 11. First tri was too scary. ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for your loss Lora, I had a MMC in Feb xx


----------



## Feronia

bridgetboo62 said:


> my condolences lora! :hugs:
> 
> wait do you go into the third trimester when you hit week 12?
> i thought you went into it when you were 13+3

Yeah, what Swansong said. It technically ends around 13.3 weeks, but many places consider the 14th week as the beginning of the second trimester. I'll personally go by 13.3 weeks, but some people do feel better going by 12 weeks.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i would feel better going by 13.3 or 14 weeks
that is when i will head over to second tri


----------



## swanxxsong

I currently bounce between first and second tri boards. I just like to stalk. :rofl:


----------



## Captain

swan I was just looking at the July jellybeans, crazy to think we will be sharing our birth stories before we know it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> swan I was just looking at the July jellybeans, crazy to think we will be sharing our birth stories before we know it!


I cannot wait to get there! This pregnancy is an emotional roller coaster!!


----------



## MellyH

One of my good friends is 36 weeks pregnant and they're not going to let her go over 38 weeks, I am so excited for her. She's so over it though. :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

It's crazy to believe Captain! I agree! 

I have friends on from my first birth group here, they're due in August, September and November. So exciting! 

Against my typical judgment I used my Doppler today. Promised myself I would be fast and wouldn't panic if I heard nothing. Just had a lot on my mind lately an was nervous. 

Found heartbeat within ten seconds! Still in the low 150s. I got a little choked up hearing my rainbows heart chugging along. 

My only regret is I wish I had waited for hubby to be home to share in my moment since he can't make my 12-week appointment. Oops!


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> It's crazy to believe Captain! I agree!
> 
> I have friends on from my first birth group here, they're due in August, September and November. So exciting!
> 
> Against my typical judgment I used my Doppler today. Promised myself I would be fast and wouldn't panic if I heard nothing. Just had a lot on my mind lately an was nervous.
> 
> Found heartbeat within ten seconds! Still in the low 150s. I got a little choked up hearing my rainbows heart chugging along.
> 
> My only regret is I wish I had waited for hubby to be home to share in my moment since he can't make my 12-week appointment. Oops!

Nawwww, how sweet! My husband is completely against a home doppler... But man, I am very tempted. I would love to be able to hear the heartbeat in any little stressful moment. I wish we got to see the dr/midwife every 2 weeks. Four weeks between appointments is a long time! 

What model do you have?


----------



## MellyH

swan, hopefully you can reproduce the moment for him when he gets home? :D


----------



## swanxxsong

I got a Sonoline B off Craigslist for 30 dollars. Works like a charm!

I may try when he gets home. I really don't like to use it a lot, or at all unless we're at the doctor's... but it was on a whim today and now I feel badly. So I may do a quick shot at it tonight when he gets home, see if I can have quick luck again and if not... he'll get to hear it at the ultrasound on the 11. :rofl:


----------



## EMYJC

Lora, I am so so sorry for your loss. My friend is going through the exact same thing at the moment. She was due her 12 week scan on 4th Aug and started to have some bleeding. Went for a scan and she too had a 6 week embryo with no heartbeat. :(

Melly H, many congrats on your twins news. Fantastic x


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Heehee. I think twins would be cool, but in the entirely abstract sense - in reality they would be incredibly unbelievably difficult!
> 
> Dammit, here I am jinxing myself earlier in this thread! :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Savvy and myself did exactly the same thing lol
> 
> 
> 
> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> i'm secretly hoping for Twins :blush: this is my only shot at being a mummy and with clomid and a strong maternal twin line... i'm hoping there is more than one. If there is only one in there i'll be just as happy :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I secretly hope for twins too...though I know my hubby would freak out! I have always wanted twins, but I will be super happy for one healthy, sticky bean. :baby:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Isn't it funny how we mentioned twins and then find out we are pregnant with twins! I am still shocked but so excited.


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks feronia, I will look for that twins Facebook group!

I am a little nervous for my next appointment. I am in my 11th week and my symptoms are all gone except the terrible bloat. My stomach is still about the same with the same very small bump when I am not bloated. I thought I would be bigger by now or still have some symptoms. I hate to always worry...


----------



## RaspberryK

My symptoms have gone too - in fact I only really had 2 weeks of sickness/nausea. 
I saw my baby a week ago, and heard the heartbeat on the doppler on Monday night. 
The placenta is taking over/has taken over and so the amount of hormones (ones that make you feel like crap and give you symptoms) are no longer required to sustain the pregnancy. Thus you feel better. 
xx


----------



## MellyH

Yeah this is when the placentas start taking over, so your symptoms *should* be going away!

I'm sure in a few weeks when I am where you are I'll feel the same though! At the moment I am extremely fatigued, like, barely able to function at my desk, and I am barely keeping my lunch down. :(


----------



## 2nd time

I still feel so sick its hard to function
I also have this 2eird thing when im pregnant my heart rythem changes andbi get ectopic heats (feels like it skips a beat) and shows on an ecg the last few times I have been preg it would skipmliie every 6 or 9 beats this time its every 2 beats and its maiing me feel weird


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, it is good to know that my symptoms should be going away...I guess I figured I would feel more pregnant by now! :)

I wanted to stay away from buying a doppler but maybe using one would make me not worry as much.


----------



## swanxxsong

This is definitely more of a "limbo" part of pregnancy. Symptoms begin to fade. But most women don't have a large bump and aren't feeling movements yet, so it's kind of a tricky period of time! LOL. 

I remember with my daughter that once my sickness faded, I didn't feel pregnant at all until I got a proper bump and felt movements. I just felt fat and exhausted. :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

I wonder if the Doppler is harder with twins? Trying to find the two separate beats?

2nd time, make sure you mention it to your doctor so they can keep track of you!


----------



## Feronia

Bleh, I hate the uncertainty. I feel like I'm not getting bigger, and while I still have symptoms, googling was NOT a good idea. I just found posts of people saying they had MMCs while still having major symptoms.... so not helpful for my state of mind!


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs, Feronia. Chances are, baby is okay. :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I wonder if the Doppler is harder with twins? Trying to find the two separate beats?

That was my biggest concern.
Is this your first pregnancy Melly? This is mine so everything is new to me and unfortunately I am a nervous person in general.


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, Google is never a good idea but I am unfortunately addicted which just makes things worse. I am not getting bigger either which I thought would happen faster with twins. I am tall, 5'10", and my stomach is pretty flat when I am not bloated. I guess I expected a bigger bump by now. Hoping all is well with your little bean!


----------



## MrsTM1

Scan date has finally come through! 20th of August at 9:30 am. I'll be 12+5 that day!


----------



## MellyH

savvysaver said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Doppler is harder with twins? Trying to find the two separate beats?
> 
> That was my biggest concern.
> Is this your first pregnancy Melly? This is mine so everything is new to me and unfortunately I am a nervous person in general.Click to expand...

Yes, it is! In general I wouldn't say I'm a worrier, I'm pretty sure I lack some core survival instinct that has kept humanity going for thousands of years. :lol: My husband is more risk-averse than I am, so he evens me out.

MrsTM1 - yay for a scan date!! The countdown is on!

savvy, I have had to step away from Google - spent way too much time this morning trying to find out what the chances of vanishing twin syndrome happening after both heartbeats were seen at 9 weeks, and couldn't find any numbers to reassure myself with! I'm definitely a numbers person.


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, so exciting for twins on our first pregnancies! I am definitely finding out their genders.

I always say I will stop with google but I always find myself looking up something. I too researched vanishing twin syndrome. I won't feel better until I am holding both healthy babies in my arms.


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia, bug hugs! Google is evil. :) I definitely have like.... No bump. Just flab from my kiddo... 2.5 years later. Lol!


----------



## MellyH

Frankly I'm glad for the excuse for the bump that I already have!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am also a member of the ill-advised googling club. I am also becoming a little too insane on the food limitations. Stupid listeria fears!

We are all inching closer to first trimester being over :happydance: from my research, it seems like a lot of people miscarry by 6 weeks, so having seen a heartbeat at 9 helped put my mind at ease... For a while...! 

It is so easy to get swept up in the bad numbers, and the bad stories. But I have been trying to focus on he good: 85% of pregnancies end in a healthy birth, and every week that goes by, each of our odds get better and better. 

I am for sure a worrier, and will worry... But I am also hopeful of driving home with a little bundle of joy less than 7 months from now. I guess that is the emotional roller coaster of pregnancy.


----------



## Feronia

Thank you all, I actually feel a lot better. DH is a realist so sometimes he doesn't know how to just comfort me for the sake of comfort, but that's okay. I appreciate his realism in most contexts. 

I am also a numbers person and statistics give me comfort. I couldn't find anything in the scientific literature on the rate of MMCs, so naturally I start to google, and of course I find selected stories and start to succumb to misleading vividness! 

We actually decided to forego the 30-week plan and tell my mom and FIL/ MIL today, haha. DH and I were talking and realized that our vacation might be ruined with drama if we wait that long! They were actually far more excited than I thought they would be. FIL did tell us to "stop at 2" (which I didn't appreciate even though we are definitely stopping at 2) but otherwise they were only happy! They even offered to give us money to upgrade to a 4-door car -- woo!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Thank you all, I actually feel a lot better. DH is a realist so sometimes he doesn't know how to just comfort me for the sake of comfort, but that's okay. I appreciate his realism in most contexts.
> 
> I am also a numbers person and statistics give me comfort. I couldn't find anything in the scientific literature on the rate of MMCs, so naturally I start to google, and of course I find selected stories and start to succumb to misleading vividness!
> 
> We actually decided to forego the 30-week plan and tell my mom and FIL/ MIL today, haha. DH and I were talking and realized that our vacation might be ruined with drama if we wait that long! They were actually far more excited than I thought they would be. FIL did tell us to "stop at 2" (which I didn't appreciate even though we are definitely stopping at 2) but otherwise they were only happy! They even offered to give us money to upgrade to a 4-door car -- woo!

Yay- how lovely! (Bar the comment on how many children to have!)... It is always wonderful when people surprise you in a good way. :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Yay, I'm glad the news went well this time. :D


----------



## MissEyre

I'm right there with you ladies on the whole disappearing symptoms act. I'll have myself completely positive that I've had a MC until I feel like crap again the next day. In fact, last night I woke up in the middle of the night for a bathroom trip and had a hard time falling back asleep because I felt not pregnant. I don't have anything resembling a bump yet either which doesn't help. Google is downright terrifying. Hard to believe that we're getting out of the morning sickness stage.


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Doppler is harder with twins? Trying to find the two separate beats?
> 
> That was my biggest concern.
> Is this your first pregnancy Melly? This is mine so everything is new to me and unfortunately I am a nervous person in general.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is! In general I wouldn't say I'm a worrier, I'm pretty sure I lack some core survival instinct that has kept humanity going for thousands of years. :lol: My husband is more risk-averse than I am, so he evens me out.
> 
> MrsTM1 - yay for a scan date!! The countdown is on!
> 
> savvy, I have had to step away from Google - spent way too much time this morning trying to find out what the chances of vanishing twin syndrome happening after both heartbeats were seen at 9 weeks, and couldn't find any numbers to reassure myself with! I'm definitely a numbers person.Click to expand...

 This is my first too! I Googled exactly the same statistics and my biggest fear is getting to my scan next week and only having one. I know as of Monday there is still one beating heart for sure as heard it on the doppler at midwife. I know the other one was hiding behind the first one at the scan so likely that's why she couldn't get it but even though I said I wouldn't worry I have been! Thursday needs to be here now lol. If I could get my hands on a doppler for home without ordering online I would. X


----------



## MellyH

Do you have something to distract yourself with over the weekend, shell? I hope next Thursday is here before you know it.


----------



## Captain

Water at home makes me sick, cranberry juice makes me sick, pop makes me sick. I've been soooo freakin thirsty the last couple of days because I haven't been able to drink anything!

9PM drive to the grocery store to get those kiddies cartons of five alive and YES, I CAN DRINK SOMETHING!!


----------



## British Mummy

Don't you wish you could 'like'other people's posts as well as thank them. Sometimes thank doesn't always apply but liking does if you get me?


----------



## RaspberryK

I think 1% of all pregnancies end in a missed miscarriage is the percentage often quoted. 
So you have a 99% chance of this not happening to you. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

This baby-making business is hard! Can't believe some of you are almost 12 weeks and having to worry about MMC, urgh, it shouldn't be like this, it should be a time of joy!

I've also been googling brown discharge even though I've had it in both previous pregnancies! One was fine, one was not so I know it can go either way yet I'm still googling!

Re. the dreaded bloat - does anyone else wake up with a flat tummy and get more bloated as the day goes on? Every morning I convince myself I'm not getting bigger and it's all gone wrong but by evening, I feel huge! :blush: My nausea also appears to be improving (trying desperately to not see that as a bad sign, lol!)

Look in the dictionary under 'Paranoid' and there'll be a picture of me, ha ha!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Do you have something to distract yourself with over the weekend, shell? I hope next Thursday is here before you know it.

Not a lot on this weekend - which is unusual for us, but this is our quiet time with our work (our own business). Going shopping today for flat shoes! I can't wear heels anymore my sciatica is already playing up :dohh: I have a lovely maternity dress for my friend engagement party on saturday night and need flat sandles/shoes to wear with it as all i have are heels! 

Would be rude not to pop in to babies r us while i'm over that way and have a look.... :haha: my mum and teenage nephew (who is probably more excited than we are that we're having babies lol) are coming along for the tripx


----------



## xxshellsxx

minibump my bump was definitely smaller in the morning and then bloat would make it huge... bloat is much less now and it's pretty even most of the time now x


----------



## RaspberryK

shells you are lucky as there are loads of lovely flats in the shops at the moment! 
I am going to be keeping and eye out for flattish boots this autumn, my trusty boots that I have been wearing for 5 winters have too high a heel for heavily pregnant me so they will have to go away til the following year. 
I didn't manage to get into babies r us the other day when I picked up my click and collect from Mothercare so I will have to make another trip soon. 
I was a bit disappointed with what they had in store in Mothercare but it looks like they are changing seasons or something - at least there is a loo in there though lol. 
xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia I am so glad that telling the parents went well, save for the one remark! I bet that's a weight off your shoulders! 

I tried the baking soda test that was discussed a few days ago. Said girl. I have no gut feeling at this point but am slightly leaning toward boy, only because so far things have been so different from my girl. I know that means nothing, but still. LOL.


----------



## kittykat7210

swanxxsong said:


> Feronia I am so glad that telling the parents went well, save for the one remark! I bet that's a weight off your shoulders!
> 
> I tried the baking soda test that was discussed a few days ago. Said girl. I have no gut feeling at this point but am slightly leaning toward boy, only because so far things have been so different from my girl. I know that means nothing, but still. LOL.

its weird for me, because all tests have pointed to a girl ( i know they're all fun but you know) but my gut feeling is that its a boy, and i have no idea why, i just have this feeling its a boy!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So of course I have freaked myself out. Have been using the doppler for the past 3 days now and still haven't found the heartbeat. I've got myself into this stupid mess thinking that come the 6th there will be no heartbeat at my scan. 

Anyone else tried a doppler and not been able to hear the heartbeat but everything been ok?


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump said:


> Re. the dreaded bloat - does anyone else wake up with a flat tummy and get more bloated as the day goes on? Every morning I convince myself I'm not getting bigger and it's all gone wrong but by evening, I feel huge!
> 
> Look in the dictionary under 'Paranoid' and there'll be a picture of me, ha ha!!

Same here! I wake up with a flat tummy and am totally convinced that I'm not getting any bigger. Then I bloat more and more throughout the day. I sometimes will pick out a shirt that hides my pregnancy in the morning, and then by the afternoon it's obvious... I even had a colleague ask another colleague whether I was pregnant behind my back!


----------



## ttc126

ShamzLovesKai said:


> So of course I have freaked myself out. Have been using the doppler for the past 3 days now and still haven't found the heartbeat. I've got myself into this stupid mess thinking that come the 6th there will be no heartbeat at my scan.
> 
> Anyone else tried a doppler and not been able to hear the heartbeat but everything been ok?

Shamz, i read posts like this all the time. With my son, the midwife herself took half an hour to find it at my appt at 11+4. I was freaking out! 

This time my ob found it right away at 12+1 with this baby. But she warned it might take her a minute and i shouldnt get worked up.

It's so hit and miss too find it at this stage. It gets easier and easier as you get further along. Have you looked at videos online? Some people say that is helpful. 

I personally don't use a home Doppler because i know I'd lose it if i can't find baby. Try not to worry. I hope everything is just fine :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you TTC..
I'm just trying to keep calm and be patient for my scan. So hard though. When does it get easier and exciting?!! Just feel like I'm stressed and worried all the time :(


----------



## MellyH

Captain - I have gone through 4L of milk this week, it's the only thing I can drink reliably that doesn't make me feel gross! I keep justifying it because it's calcium, good for building babies. :lol:

shell - I have had to physically restrain myself from detouring past Gymboree on the way home from work every night. :lol: So I think you should stop at Babies R Us if you want!!

Shamz, hopefully it will get easier after the 6th. When you see a heartbeat then (and you most likely will!) there is a very very small chance of anything happening after that point.

My husband changed his travel plans to come back a day early, HOORAYYYYYY! I mean, it's only a day, and he's been gone for three weeks, but since every day is dragging forever and I feel tired and miserable and sick most of the time, I will take it. :lol:


----------



## Captain

Melly I'll never forget my idiot brother-in-law telling my sister to drink milk during her first pregnancy as its good for the baby's teeth! :rofl:

Milk has also been pretty good for me too, I've been putting some nesquik in them for a bit of flavour. My husband works away too so I know how nice a day early can be!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh that's a good idea. I'll see what I can find at the store this weekend.


----------



## River54

yeah - I been switching from watered lemonade that worked well (totally surprised by this) for quite a few days, then gatorade, then cranberry ginger ale pop, then chocolate milk. Plain water upsets my stomach...later on today I think I'll try a blended nectarine/water/ice since I am home today.
OH asked me everynight what I want for dinner - and my answer lately is - I have no idea since i don't feel like eating anything, but make something and I'll see if it works. Most times it has. 
The nausea is very bothersome though - I just keep telling myself I am halfway through the sick feeling...and my brothers wedding is next Sat...ordered a dress and it should be here today :) Just hoping I don't have to make too many alterations.

Google is so bad...and the first tri threads are scary - I stopped looking there. I'll be much happier when we have our 2nd u/s next Friday!

We actually took a picture of the bloat - I have a pooch in the morning, and it is bigger at night. I think I'll feel better when I can feel the bump :)


----------



## swanxxsong

kittykat7210 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Feronia I am so glad that telling the parents went well, save for the one remark! I bet that's a weight off your shoulders!
> 
> I tried the baking soda test that was discussed a few days ago. Said girl. I have no gut feeling at this point but am slightly leaning toward boy, only because so far things have been so different from my girl. I know that means nothing, but still. LOL.
> 
> its weird for me, because all tests have pointed to a girl ( i know they're all fun but you know) but my gut feeling is that its a boy, and i have no idea why, i just have this feeling its a boy!!Click to expand...

Haha! Oh those gut feelings! 

A lot of people told me that based on Shettles, I was having a boy. Yada Yada. 

She's def a girl. I had a gut feeling with her but it didn't come until not long before my 20 week scan. And all my tests were mixed results -- as you said, all for fun anyway haha -- so I wasn't sure what to think! 

Made my first baby purchase today! I've been waiting to buy moccasins off 
Instagram for awhile. Got a great deal on two pairs!


----------



## SurpriseBub

The last few days I have noticed I am losing more than usual... Has anyone else found that happening to them?


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> The last few days I have noticed I am losing more than usual... Has anyone else found that happening to them?

This may be a stupid question but losing more what than usual?! x


----------



## MellyH

Weight? Hair? Money? :lol:

I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight after losing 5lb/2kg due to morning sickness. Basically I am forcing myself to eat. River, my problem has been that my husband is away, so I have had to walk into the kitchen every night, feeling sick and like I couldn't possibly eat, and having to choose something to both cook (raw meat is right out!) and then eat. It's been a struggle.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> The last few days I have noticed I am losing more than usual... Has anyone else found that happening to them?
> 
> This may be a stupid question but losing more what than usual?! xClick to expand...

Ha- stupid me! *more hair than usual


----------



## MellyH

I haven't noticed more hair loss, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a pregnancy symptom, it seems like every bloody thing is. :lol:


----------



## kittykat7210

SurpriseBub said:


> MiniBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> The last few days I have noticed I am losing more than usual... Has anyone else found that happening to them?
> 
> This may be a stupid question but losing more what than usual?! xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha- stupid me! *more hair than usualClick to expand...

I might be, but I have so much hair every time I run my hands through my hair a clump comes out!!!


----------



## MrsTM1

MellyH said:


> Captain - I have gone through 4L of milk this week, it's the only thing I can drink reliably that doesn't make me feel gross! I keep justifying it because it's calcium, good for building babies. :lol:

You sound like me! DH bought 7 pints on clearance for 5p each (2 were whole, the rest were 1%) and I've had all of them this past week! I have already had 1 pint out of the 4pt that was in the fridge today as well. This in in addition to the loads of water I've been drinking!


----------



## MellyH

Five pence?!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I suppose it helps that I saw baby's heartbeat at 8+1. Just want to get to 2nd tri now. Can't believe we're all so close! It's gone quick in a way, but slow with all the worrying x


----------



## MrsTM1

MellyH said:


> Five pence?!

Yep! Sainsburys, after 6:30 pm. :)

The 1 pint containers also freeze very well.


----------



## MellyH

That's crazy! What a great deal. :lol: I think I paid $2.99 for a 2L bottle and I've gone through two this week.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Food is definitely very cheap In The uk... But I think wages are lower, too... Still 5p is a pretty good deal!

I have found groceries kinda pricey in the US, and the last time I was in Australia my eyes all but watered! A block of cheese was something like $8-9!


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> This is my first too! I Googled exactly the same statistics and my biggest fear is getting to my scan next week and only having one. I know as of Monday there is still one beating heart for sure as heard it on the doppler at midwife. I know the other one was hiding behind the first one at the scan so likely that's why she couldn't get it but even though I said I wouldn't worry I have been! Thursday needs to be here now lol. If I could get my hands on a doppler for home without ordering online I would. X

I am excited that the three of us are first time twin moms! My fear is the same though I also feel like I was given twins for a reason and everything will be okay with both babies. Hopefully the twin who is hiding will make their big appearance on the screen for you next week. My doctor said my m/c chances dropped to like 2% now that we saw two perfect beating hearts. Hoping the next few days pass fast for you!


----------



## MellyH

I heard about the same number, savvy, so that's reassuring.


----------



## savvysaver

MiniBump said:


> This baby-making business is hard! Can't believe some of you are almost 12 weeks and having to worry about MMC, urgh, it shouldn't be like this, it should be a time of joy!
> 
> I've also been googling brown discharge even though I've had it in both previous pregnancies! One was fine, one was not so I know it can go either way yet I'm still googling!
> 
> Re. the dreaded bloat - does anyone else wake up with a flat tummy and get more bloated as the day goes on? Every morning I convince myself I'm not getting bigger and it's all gone wrong but by evening, I feel huge! :blush: My nausea also appears to be improving (trying desperately to not see that as a bad sign, lol!)
> 
> Look in the dictionary under 'Paranoid' and there'll be a picture of me, ha ha!!

I love my morning flat tummy but around 3 in the afternoon it is gone and a huge bloated, gassy tummy appears. Hard for me to eat dinner when I am so bloated. Though I told my hubby I would rather me miserable with bloat than be vomiting. 

Minibump, if your pic is under "paranoid" then my pic is under "nervous"! Haha! :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

I had my scan today, only one in there! :) Baby was really really wriggly, so they had trouble getting some measurements, little tinker! Been put back 2 days to Feb 8th but I was expecting that, as I have long cycles. 

They couldn't get any blood out of my arms though, so they ended up taking it from my hand and I ended up passing out before they had got 2 vials, so I've got to go and get another 2 taken at some point, boo to that! 

And we can fiiiiiiinally tell people! My team at work had kind of guessed, but everyone is very happy!

I've been feeling baby move this week, so all in all, a good week!


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, movement!!! How exciting. :D That is frustrating about the blood draw though, I hope next time goes better. :hugs:


----------



## Captain

Congratulations! I think almost everyone has had their scans now, just one or two more to go!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm pretty sure I've felt movement too , not fluttering but rolling kinda, it was also at the same as I used the doppler so it's in the right place. 
I had the first stranger ask when I was due today, her face was a picture when I days February! 
Xx


----------



## AliciaX

Hello ladies. I've had a scan at 7+4, and everything was great. Heard a very strong heartbeat too. 
I am now 11+1 and have another scan on the 6th of august. But I really don't think I can wait that long now. I just want to know that the little one is safe and happy in there. 
What do you ladies think about dopplers? 
Is it just me who is extra excited but also very very very scared about the scans? It's freaking me out!


----------



## MellyH

Alicia, seems like people have had mixed success in here, so it depends how strong your nerves are if you can't find anything!


----------



## AliciaX

Yes Melly, that's what puts me off. I might worry myself even more. I don't know why I can't just be okay with knowing that everything was fine in the first scan?! I have no reason to feel the way I do. Just can't seem to get my head around it... &#128533;


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats MrsPoodle on a great scan! That is awesome you are feeling movement...I can't wait for that! 

Melly, glad you heard the same thing. It makes me feel better but I obviously still worry! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

AliciaX said:


> Yes Melly, that's what puts me off. I might worry myself even more. I don't know why I can't just be okay with knowing that everything was fine in the first scan?! I have no reason to feel the way I do. Just can't seem to get my head around it... &#128533;

This pretty much sums up how I feel. I think it is hard not to worry, because I can't feel much of what is going on in there. I have a dr appt next week and the nt scan a week later, so hope all will be fine then (and greedily hoping for scans at both appts!). I cracked and bought a doppler... I hope that I can use it once a week or so from now until I can feel the baby move. I am worried my fears will be worse if I have trouble finding anything, but equally hopeful that it will always work, and will be very reassuring. I just feel like 4 weeks between appts is surely going to drive me nuts.


----------



## emily3399

I have my obstetrician on Tuesday and then scan on Thursday my last scan was at 8+6 and everything was developing well so will see how I go next week I get all my booking in books too on Tuesday as my mw splits her booking so I had a booking app 2 weeks ago to register pregnancy etc then I have all my official appointments next week so really looking forward to it. 

Also really excited for OH to finally get to see our bean wriggling about as I don't think its sunk in for him yet either with it been early days no movement not looking pregnant its difficult for me sometimes thinking theres a little person inside me. Its my 4th so hoping to feel some movement soon :)

I was convinced that my 3rd dd was a boy as the pregnancy started with no sickness but gradually kicked in and got worse and she was a girl. We would really love a son this time as its the last baby for our family, but based on my gut instinct been wrong last time im not setting any hopes, the only difference this time to my other 3 dd is that ive only actually been sick twice whereas the girls were every day and we could have only conceived using the shettles method as that's the way we tried to conceive and did conceive so fingers crossed we are having a son :) x


----------



## AliciaX

SurpriseBub said:


> AliciaX said:
> 
> 
> Yes Melly, that's what puts me off. I might worry myself even more. I don't know why I can't just be okay with knowing that everything was fine in the first scan?! I have no reason to feel the way I do. Just can't seem to get my head around it... &#128533;
> 
> This pretty much sums up how I feel. I think it is hard not to worry, because I can't feel much of what is going on in there. I have a dr appt next week and the nt scan a week later, so hope all will be fine then (and greedily hoping for scans at both appts!). I cracked and bought a doppler... I hope that I can use it once a week or so from now until I can feel the baby move. I am worried my fears will be worse if I have trouble finding anything, but equally hopeful that it will always work, and will be very reassuring. I just feel like 4 weeks between appts is surely going to drive me nuts.Click to expand...

Have you used your Doppler yet? I'm pretty sure your little one is safe and happy in there but I know exactly how you feel! I just want to know that everything is okay. Wouldn't mind been reassured every day. Heh. I am really tempted to buy a Doppler now, just scared I will end up at the hospital like a crazy lady cause I can't find a heartbeat.


----------



## SurpriseBub

AliciaX said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliciaX said:
> 
> 
> Yes Melly, that's what puts me off. I might worry myself even more. I don't know why I can't just be okay with knowing that everything was fine in the first scan?! I have no reason to feel the way I do. Just can't seem to get my head around it... &#128533;
> 
> This pretty much sums up how I feel. I think it is hard not to worry, because I can't feel much of what is going on in there. I have a dr appt next week and the nt scan a week later, so hope all will be fine then (and greedily hoping for scans at both appts!). I cracked and bought a doppler... I hope that I can use it once a week or so from now until I can feel the baby move. I am worried my fears will be worse if I have trouble finding anything, but equally hopeful that it will always work, and will be very reassuring. I just feel like 4 weeks between appts is surely going to drive me nuts.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you used your Doppler yet? I'm pretty sure your little one is safe and happy in there but I know exactly how you feel! I just want to know that everything is okay. Wouldn't mind been reassured every day. Heh. I am really tempted to buy a Doppler now, just scared I will end up at the hospital like a crazy lady cause I can't find a heartbeat.Click to expand...

I bought it this morning, so should arrive thus week... my husband will be mad if he finds out! I am just going to hope I find it whenever I look and it will be a positive thing. I do worry- can't wait to hut second trimester, and really looking forward to feeling movement. I doubt I will use the doppler if I can feel baby moving.


----------



## RaspberryK

I love my doppler and have always been able to find the heartbeat with a full bladder from 8w3d, it's so strong now...
But baby is still small and couple potentially hide away and not be as easily found. 
Midwives don't tend to try before 16 weeks for that very reason. 
I try to only use mine once or twice a week, for about a minute or so, I wouldn't use it every day. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> I love my doppler and have always been able to find the heartbeat with a full bladder from 8w3d, it's so strong now...
> But baby is still small and couple potentially hide away and not be as easily found.
> Midwives don't tend to try before 16 weeks for that very reason.
> I try to only use mine once or twice a week, for about a minute or so, I wouldn't use it every day.
> Xx

I think that is more or less what I would want to do. I am going to see where they put the scanning probe next week and then try myself in that same spot with my home doppler. Hope I find it easily, and can then check in with baby every week or so. :baby:


----------



## Mommy2missR

I have a doppler and love it. I find it very reassuring. Takes some practice to find the bean at first, but I have had good luck


----------



## RaspberryK

My little wriggler moves about quite a bit ... but I'd have never looked so high up to start with if I hadn't remembered that she was looking high up at my first scan, at my second one she was over my belly button at one point! Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey sorry i havent been on much these past few days
my sister was planning a home water birth and was laboring at home on wednesday
she got to 10cm dilated and was about ready to push and then baby's heart rate started to decline so she was transferred by ambulance to the hospital where she ended up being put under and having an emergency c section cause baby heart rate was down to 60
she didnt even get to see baby until almost 9pm and he was born around 2:30
he spent a full 24hrs in the NICU (she got to come and breast feed him every three hours from 9pm-2:30pm) he is doing fine now and coming home tomorrow he is just great they are all together and she named him dustin (they didnt have set names picked out and they didnt know if it was boy or girl)
what curious is that this is the exact same thing that happened with her first
except her first was a planned hospital birth (not induced still spontaneous labor) and his heart rate started to go down right after she started pushing. they suctioned him out though because he was a little bit farther down the birth canal than this baby was
but its just very strange and unlikely for such a thing to happen two times in a row
with both baby's so she is getting her placenta tested to see if there are any abnormalities with that
we are just glad they are both ok though happy and healthy
OH and i have been house sitting for them taking care of their dog and two year old


----------



## bridgetboo62

i posted a pic on the facebook page but thought i would post one here too for everyone who isnt part of the facebook group
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3204.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwww he's beautiful.

Guys, we're going to have our own in six months! How exciting is that?!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats to the whole family, Bridget! Very happy it all worked out- Must have been very scary.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Awwwwww he's beautiful.
> 
> Guys, we're going to have our own in six months! How exciting is that?!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!! :happydance:


----------



## Captain

MellyH said:


> Awwwwww he's beautiful.
> 
> Guys, we're going to have our own in six months! How exciting is that?!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

MellyH said:


> Awwwwww he's beautiful.
> 
> Guys, we're going to have our own in six months! How exciting is that?!

I cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

The six month thing just reminded me - is anyone thinking about what star sign their little one/s will be? I was originally thinking Pisces, but since twins usually come early, now I'm thinking Aquarius, or if they're quite early, Capricorn!


----------



## jmandrews

Funny you brought that up. We were just talking about that tonight. I know Capricorn is dec. but I'm not are about the rest. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## ttc126

Melly, i do really hope your little ones are not early enough to be capricorn!


----------



## ttc126

I just looked and i think I'm definitely looking at a Capricorn baby... i will be induced around 37 weeks so doubt I'll make it to another sign. Fun to look at that stuff!


----------



## MellyH

ttc126 said:


> Melly, i do really hope your little ones are not early enough to be capricorn!

Well the 'average' twin pregnancy is 35 weeks, which would be January 20th, which would be Capricorn! I'm hoping I can keep them baking for an extra week or two though, which would nudge them into Aquarius.


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness....i hope i didn't come across as rude. I really didn't mean to sound snarky!

Yes, that's definitely a possibility for you! I just mean, after having a late preemie in NICU, that i hope you get to go to close to 37 weeks and take them straight home! I hope we can all do that! Going home without baby was heartbreaking :(


----------



## MellyH

You didn't sound snarky at all! I understood that you were hoping they wouldn't be too early. I'd rather them not spend any time in NICU if they don't have to.


----------



## MrsTM1

SurpriseBub said:


> Food is definitely very cheap In The uk... But I think wages are lower, too... Still 5p is a pretty good deal!
> 
> I have found groceries kinda pricey in the US, and the last time I was in Australia my eyes all but watered! A block of cheese was something like $8-9!

Wages aren't lower, taxes are higher, so the amount of take home pay is about the same in my opinion, depending on the type of job you have.

For example, DH makes £19,000 per year, which equates to approximately $30,400. 20% is taken out for taxes and the NHS, so that leaves us £15,200 to live on (~$24,320). If I go to work in a few years after the baby is born (if we decide not to home school) we can easily double or triple our take home pay. I'm choosing not to work at the moment due to depression and stress. Our rent is £640 per month, and all other bills are about £300 per month. We try to save £100 per month (starting over on savings as we just paid for my indefinite leave to remain - £1100!), and the grocery budget takes what's left. I try to save as much as I can on groceries so that whatever we have left from that can go into savings as well. We are trying to save up to put a down payment on a house, but it's going to take years to get anywhere with that. 

So yeah, food is cheaper (we don't pay tax on food if it's considered essential - aka not cakes and bits like that) and wages are kinda decent, but taxes and rent are high. It also depends where you live. In London, rent can be more than double what we are paying for a 3 bedroom house, only you only get a one bedroom apartment. 

We also do not have a car, but with where we live now, I don't miss having one. We have a public transport system that works, and we have trains if we need to go outside of our city. 

I'm definitely not complaining, don't think that, and I am so thankful for having the NHS. It may not be perfect, but when I lived in the states, I couldn't afford to go to the doctor at all, no matter what it was for. I hated being sick for months and still having to work and not be able to even afford a doctor.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I'm looking at an aquarius or pisces baby... I'm an aquarius and hubs is a pisces, lol... Hoping I don't make it to Pisces (feb 19th, lol, would mean me going 11 days over... gulp!)


----------



## RaspberryK

I hadn't even thought about star signs. 

About the cost of living ... It really is hard to compare, MrsTM1 don't forget N.I. contribution on top of tax hun! 
Wages in all areas are often regional, as are prices for housing, however that is also sometimes hard to work out as it isn't alway in line. 
For example in parts of devon and cornwall there is some very expensive property, yet wages are not high and there aren't as many jobs... where as up north there is some cheap housing but unless you have a high paying job probably out of the area it wouldn't make you better off because the wages are lower than the south east say. 
I have lived in Australia, DH did the same work as he did here,he got paid more than his wages were back home. I did a weeks temping work at $20 an hour (this was in like 2006) I think. At home I would have been on £6 an hour in a similar job. 
We were living in holiday rentals (EXPENSIVE) except for a months free accommodation in exchange for house sitting. 
And we hired a car for the duration (again expensive compared to running your own) and yet we were loaded.
Eating out was cheap, food shopping was even cheaper IMO.
In the UK good quality food is EXPENSIVE.
Petrol and Diesel is astronomical in comparison to in the US and AUS. 
xx


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> Petrol and Diesel is astronomical in comparison to in the US and AUS.
> xx

That's one of the many reasons I'm quite happy to be without a car here. Had my own car in the states and it drove me insane with all of the maintenance, taxes, insurance, payments, petrol, etc! Not worth the hassle in my opinion. Now, if we lived 10-15 miles out from the city on a route with zero buses, I'd consider one.

On a different note, DH keeps mentioning that he thinks it's twins or triplets this time! EEK! We thought it might be twins last time, but it was just one. The midwife thinks twins or triplets this time as well though, so double or triple EEK!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Car ownership certainly is a pain in the arse! I need one though, I couldn't get everywhere without one, I live a couple of miles from town, and 1.7 miles from Tesco which I have walked to and from with the buggy but my god is is hardwork back up the hill and took hours. 
Bus services are crap here too. 
I didn't have a car for a bit when DS was small and the odd time when it or DH car has been off the road and he needed one for work, I felt so trapped. 
xx


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK - I'm so thankful about where we live. Not only is it a pretty good neighbourhood (barring the next door neighbours every so often parties), but it's also the main road between the inner and outer ring road in Norwich. We have buses to the city centre every 10 minutes during the day, and every half hour on Sunday (although the shops are closed on Sunday, still not used to that yet!). We are 1/2 mile from an Aldi, co-op, and tesco express as well. I love going to tesco after 7-8 pm, mark downs go down to ridiculous prices! That's how we get most of our fresh veg and fruit.


----------



## RaspberryK

Sounds ideal, I definitely wouldn't need a car then xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> ttc126 said:
> 
> 
> Melly, i do really hope your little ones are not early enough to be capricorn!
> 
> Well the 'average' twin pregnancy is 35 weeks, which would be January 20th, which would be Capricorn! I'm hoping I can keep them baking for an extra week or two though, which would nudge them into Aquarius.Click to expand...

I will be induced on or around January 20th (37+2 - might change yet as i haven't had my 'official' due date yet which i will get at my scan next week, but the estimate the midwife gave is spot on)! if they are still baking away by then, we had the star sign discussion the other day, Capricorn is my mums sign so she will be happy :) DH wants one born at 11.59pm on December 31st and the second at 12.01am on January 1st so they would be born in different years... I'd hate that but he thinks it would be great :dohh:


----------



## berticles21

Hi everyone can I join? I'm jo 31 years old and expecting baby number 3. Been given due date of 17th feb but got my dating scan 4th august to confirm&#128515; counting down the days now&#128539;


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi jo you're on the list xx


----------



## kittykat7210

MrsTM1 said:


> RaspberryK - I'm so thankful about where we live. Not only is it a pretty good neighbourhood (barring the next door neighbours every so often parties), but it's also the main road between the inner and outer ring road in Norwich. We have buses to the city centre every 10 minutes during the day, and every half hour on Sunday (although the shops are closed on Sunday, still not used to that yet!). We are 1/2 mile from an Aldi, co-op, and tesco express as well. I love going to tesco after 7-8 pm, mark downs go down to ridiculous prices! That's how we get most of our fresh veg and fruit.

I think I live around the same area as you! I live a 5 minutes walk from aldi and tesco express as well as not too far from co op I tend to walk into the city if its nice as its only around 2 miles away and the walk throught the cathedral is always nice


----------



## MrsTM1

kittykat7210 said:


> I think I live around the same area as you! I live a 5 minutes walk from aldi and tesco express as well as not too far from co op I tend to walk into the city if its nice as its only around 2 miles away and the walk throught the cathedral is always nice

We are at the top of Ketts Hill if that helps! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

MrsTM1 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> I think I live around the same area as you! I live a 5 minutes walk from aldi and tesco express as well as not too far from co op I tend to walk into the city if its nice as its only around 2 miles away and the walk throught the cathedral is always nice
> 
> We are at the top of Ketts Hill if that helps! :)Click to expand...

Yep I live other side of heartsease roundabout opposite the allotments on plumstead road east :)


----------



## MrsTM1

kittykat7210 said:


> Yep I live other side of heartsease roundabout opposite the allotments on plumstead road east :)

Yay! We need to meet up sometime. I would suggest coffee, but I've gone off coffee lately! :blush:


----------



## kittykat7210

MrsTM1 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Yep I live other side of heartsease roundabout opposite the allotments on plumstead road east :)
> 
> Yay! We need to meet up sometime. I would suggest coffee, but I've gone off coffee lately! :blush:Click to expand...

Haha I wouldn't worry, the smell of coffee doesn't agree with my stomach at the moment haha, but yes we need to meet up!!


----------



## kittykat7210

just realised i've not been added to the list on the front page!! my due date is 23rd :)


----------



## Feronia

Also, if our babies are born on or before February 18, they'll be year of the horse. After, and they will be year of the sheep. :haha:


----------



## AliciaX

RaspberryK said:


> I hadn't even thought about star signs.
> 
> About the cost of living ... It really is hard to compare, MrsTM1 don't forget N.I. contribution on top of tax hun!
> Wages in all areas are often regional, as are prices for housing, however that is also sometimes hard to work out as it isn't alway in line.
> For example in parts of devon and cornwall there is some very expensive property, yet wages are not high and there aren't as many jobs... where as up north there is some cheap housing but unless you have a high paying job probably out of the area it wouldn't make you better off because the wages are lower than the south east say.
> I have lived in Australia, DH did the same work as he did here,he got paid more than his wages were back home. I did a weeks temping work at $20 an hour (this was in like 2006) I think. At home I would have been on £6 an hour in a similar job.
> We were living in holiday rentals (EXPENSIVE) except for a months free accommodation in exchange for house sitting.
> And we hired a car for the duration (again expensive compared to running your own) and yet we were loaded.
> Eating out was cheap, food shopping was even cheaper IMO.
> In the UK good quality food is EXPENSIVE.
> Petrol and Diesel is astronomical in comparison to in the US and AUS.
> xx

I completely agree with you! Petrol and diesel are so expensive. OH has a van which is on diesel. And I have a mini which is on petrol. (Mini will definitely have to go soon! Will definitely need a bigger car) and between us we must pay around £140 to fill them up every 10 days or so. We both work and I am very lucky as OH is a very hard working man and earns a very good living but obviously after taxes and NI, we will be very short. I am on minimum wage and will only get SMP. We now live in a very expensive area and spend so much on our rent, council tax etc. Although UK might seem like it has better living conditions, it also depends on what part you are living at. I am very happy with NHS! Thank god! 
Eating out here for both of us in a normal restaurant would at least come up to £30 if not more!


----------



## 2nd time

I cant belive im still waiting for my first scan its driving me nust 12 weeks along and nothing has happened yet lol 4 more days scan on thurs 9am so at least I dont have to wait all day 3hour app though as need to book in with consultant after


----------



## MellyH

Year of the Horse! I'll have to go look up what that means, I'm not really familiar with the Chinese horoscopes. 

Yes, petrol is much cheaper here in the US than the UK, thank God! Los Angeles is definitely a driving city, unfortunately :( It would be very difficult to manage without a car. I liked living in Boston, it was easy to live without a car! In fact, I think we are going to have to buy a *second* car, which is a ridiculous amount of money, because after the twins are born, when my husband goes back to work, I can't be stuck at home without a car - I live at the top of a hill and there's nothing in walking distance! And no public transport, sigh.


----------



## AliciaX

Anyone craving really weird foods? What are your cravings??! I have been craving very spicy food! Especially Indian lime pickle with poppodoms! I can't seem to get it out my head and it gives me such horrible heartburn and thirst that I can't sleep if I have it, then again I can't sleep if I don't have it because I want it that much. But I can't seem to get myself to want anything else. :D


----------



## MellyH

I don't think I've had any 'cravings' yet. Mostly I am wanting to eat bland, cold food. :lol: I've (re-)discovered yogurt and I'm loving it!


----------



## ttc126

I have been eating oatmeal and i do crave pickles like crazy


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh i really had to have a curry last night for dinner, could taste it before i ordered it lol Lovely tikka masala, popadoms, mango chutney naan bread... oh it was heaven on a plate lol!!

Is it very weird that i've jut been googling 'Is it normal to feel so well at 12 weeks with twins'?? can't believe how well i feel, it scares me!! I've felt pretty well since about 7 weeks and just can't get my head around it lol I'm not complaining - i've seen so many ladies who are suffering terrible MS and HG, i keep waiting for 'something' to make me feel off lol I didn't even have heartburn after my curry last night!


----------



## kittykat7210

i've worked out that if i eat eggs hot (like scrambled) i throw up, but if i eat eggs cold (egg and cress sandwich) i feel great... and i love eggs, obviously i'm cooking everything throughly and using eggs with lion marks (salmonella free) but i was so depressed the other day when i had scrambled eggs on toast then threw it all up again -_-, the only craving i seem to have is forever craving cups of tea, but i dont know if that's pregnancy or just lack of tea haha!!


----------



## MellyH

Shell, there is such a big variance from person to person - some people with singletons get hospitalised because their symptoms are so bad, some people with multiples sail through. I haven't actually vomited in five days after a week of vomiting every other day, but I have been gagging most days! And certainly I would hope around 12 weeks that I would be feeling better. When is your next scan??


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Shell, there is such a big variance from person to person - some people with singletons get hospitalised because their symptoms are so bad, some people with multiples sail through. I haven't actually vomited in five days after a week of vomiting every other day, but I have been gagging most days! And certainly I would hope around 12 weeks that I would be feeling better. When is your next scan??

It just feels wrong to be feeling this great, and have been feeling this great really since 7 weeks lol My next scan is Thursday :happydance: So excited!!! Had a beautiful dream last night (i've had so many nightmares it's untrue!) but last night i gave birth to two beautiful daughters naturally and was able to breastfeed them both successfully... it was amazing! Woke with a smile on my face :) x


----------



## MellyH

Yay Thursday! It'll be here before you know it.

I had originally declined the genetic screening (scan + blood tests) at 12 weeks when I thought it was just the one, but now that there are two, and one is a bit smaller than the other, and I have done too much reading about vanishing twin syndrome, I don't think I can wait until the 20 week scan to see that they're both still there! I already have my monthly appointment lined up at 13 weeks with the OB, just to check on how things are going (no scan) - do you think they will try to at least listen to the heartbeats there?


----------



## ttc126

Shells, i have been so sick with this baby and my last. My friend was pregnant with twins last year and her only discomfort was cramping occasionally. She never once felt nauseous or threw up! Don't worry at all! We just don't know why some people get severe sickness or hg and some don't. I do know they say if your mom got really sick you're more likely to, but even that's no guarantee. No worries at all!

Melly, i bet they will try to hear the heartbeats at your appointment. And really it's totally normal to have twins measure differently. Remember ultrasounds aren't exact and have a 5 day margin of error. Also, you had two strong heartbeats! I definitely wouldn't waste one minute worrying about them not measuring the exact same.


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Yay Thursday! It'll be here before you know it.
> 
> I had originally declined the genetic screening (scan + blood tests) at 12 weeks when I thought it was just the one, but now that there are two, and one is a bit smaller than the other, and I have done too much reading about vanishing twin syndrome, I don't think I can wait until the 20 week scan to see that they're both still there! I already have my monthly appointment lined up at 13 weeks with the OB, just to check on how things are going (no scan) - do you think they will try to at least listen to the heartbeats there?

You can always ask them to try and hear the heartbeats. My midwife found 1 heartbeat at 11 +1 weeks (monday) but the other she wasn't sure if it was the first one again as it was identical to the first one. My two, at the first scan one was positioned sideway/behind the first one and was a struggle to measure so if it i still in that kind of position then finding the second heartbeat would be difficult with a doppler. Your uterus will be out of your pelvis (mine is already) sooner than a singleton because of the space and my midwife was happy to try as long as i didn't freak out if she couldn't find anything. Becuas eof my age i am worried about the risk of DS but i won't have the amnio test and risk miscarriage - but i probably will take up the extra blood tests if the risk comes back high. I hope the sonograpaher will tell me the measurements of the fluid and i will know if the risk is high or not without having to wait for the results. Some are not keen on giving info out i'm hoping i get a good one!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> Shells, i have been so sick with this baby and my last. My friend was pregnant with twins last year and her only discomfort was cramping occasionally. She never once felt nauseous or threw up! Don't worry at all! We just don't know why some people get severe sickness or hg and some don't. I do know they say if your mom got really sick you're more likely to, but even that's no guarantee. No worries at all!
> 
> Melly, i bet they will try to hear the heartbeats at your appointment. And really it's totally normal to have twins measure differently. Remember ultrasounds aren't exact and have a 5 day margin of error. Also, you had two strong heartbeats! I definitely wouldn't waste one minute worrying about them not measuring the exact same.

TTC i had bad cramping early on, nausea cured with dry food and fatigue (which i still have) but by 7 weeks i felt great - mum had an easy pregnancy both times and we were both girls, my sister had MS pretty bad and she had two boys. 'm just going to try and enjoy that i'm one of the lucky ones who got it easy... sure i won't be saying that in a few months when i can't walk! lol x


----------



## ttc126

Oooh! Maybe you're having twin girls??? :)

My mom had hg all four pregnancies (3 girls 1 boy) and my ob calls my morning sickness mild to moderate hg. I don't feel right saying i have hg as so many women have it so much worse! I do rely heavily on my medications though just to function. But I think it's been easier than last time since they've been very aggressive with getting it under control... 

Glad you're feeling so good right now :) And i hope you don't have too much pain later on! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad most people are staring to feel a bit better! I feel a million times better sickness wise but sooo tired!!! I guess that's never going away with a baby of 13months and a naughty monster of nearly 3!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Every dream i have had (except for one) it has always been two girl i have. You watch it be two boys lol

Well i'm all dressed up for my best friends engagement party tonight, in a maternity dress, and i feel fab. Not sure i'll have the energy for dancing but hope to last past 8.30pm lol x


----------



## ttc126

Have a great time :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Have a lovely evening shells xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

ttc126 said:


> I have been eating oatmeal and i do crave pickles like crazy

I have been craving oatmeal this past week from McDonald's and I love pickles and hot sauce.


----------



## MellyH

I'm bored and tired so I have no energy. Someone suggest a fun movie for me to watch on Netflix!


----------



## RaspberryK

Have you ever watching "according to Greta" / "surviving summer" ? it's the same film but different titles. 
xx


----------



## MellyH

I haven't! What's it about?


----------



## kittykat7210

been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope you have a good night Shells :)


----------



## Captain

kittykat7210 said:


> been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?

Totally with you kittykat, my husband works away for two weeks at a time and it SUCKS! I moved all the way to Canada for the uk just to be with him so when he's away I'm totally alone! Desperate to find him a job close to home where he can be here every day.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> I'm bored and tired so I have no energy. Someone suggest a fun movie for me to watch on Netflix!

If it is still up, 'The Queen of Versailles' is the best thing I ever stumbled across on there. It starts as a documentary about the family building the usa's biggest house, but then sort of changes as the economy goes south. Very much recommend you look for it! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Captain said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?
> 
> Totally with you kittykat, my husband works away for two weeks at a time and it SUCKS! I moved all the way to Canada for the uk just to be with him so when he's away I'm totally alone! Desperate to find him a job close to home where he can be here every day.Click to expand...

can i ask how you cope, sorry i know its a very personal question, its just i'm finding it really hard at the moment xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

kittykat7210 said:


> been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?

It must suck to be pregnant and scared and emotional, and not be able to talk to him :( ...I find myself crying at sad stories on the news, and that kind of thing (really not me!) ...so I would guess you have the crazy pregnancy emotions + not seeing oh adding to that on top. 

I hope you are feeling on the up shortly!


----------



## RaspberryK

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1059925/

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

My DH either works long, away or nights... I am just used to it by now. I have been quite emotional recently and I had been a bit down too - had been majorly quiet on here which is always a sign :haha:
xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kittykat I hope your feeling better soon, is he just away or due back soon? My husband used to work away mon to fri, it was very hard & that was only 5 days.. After 2 years He got a job closer to home and it's the best thing he ever done, life is to short... Xxxx take care of yourself & baba xx


----------



## kittykat7210

JACKDOLL said:


> Kittykat I hope your feeling better soon, is he just away or due back soon? My husband used to work away mon to fri, it was very hard & that was only 5 days.. After 2 years He got a job closer to home and it's the best thing he ever done, life is to short... Xxxx take care of yourself & baba xx

he's away in america on business, for 2 whole weeks, and with the time difference and how much it would cost to text/call him, with a baby on the way we cant justify it, normally when he goes away its in leeds (around a 4 hour drive) which means that we can skype and call and text a lot, but the place he's staying doesn't have wifi (typical, only place in the world that does not have wifi i swear) so we cant use the computers to skype or anything, its just frustrating really, and i think my hormones are getting to me a bit. but i feel so sad that he seems to be missing all the important parts of our baby's development! we might have to consider moving to leeds permanently, it would just mean that i'd have to find a new job in leeds! and with the baby it would be difficult /:


----------



## MellyH

I was crying during Lilo and Stitch this morning, so I hear you on the emotional front. 

It was very hard with my husband gone for three weeks, but he's coming back today, so I can tell you, it does end eventually. :hugs:


----------



## Captain

kittykat7210 said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?
> 
> Totally with you kittykat, my husband works away for two weeks at a time and it SUCKS! I moved all the way to Canada for the uk just to be with him so when he's away I'm totally alone! Desperate to find him a job close to home where he can be here every day.Click to expand...
> 
> can i ask how you cope, sorry i know its a very personal question, its just i'm finding it really hard at the moment xxClick to expand...

Well I just try and keep as busy as I can. Even if I blast some music while doing some cleaning, it means I'm not thinking about stuff. It's really hard doing it whilst being pregnant because we don't really have the energy to keep busy! But I just try and do what I can. Right now losing myself in a movie or book works because I can just lay on the couch! I try not to count the days either, just take one day at a time and it comes around pretty quickly.


----------



## MellyH

Anyone having night sweats? I can't remember if I already asked that here!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ahh kitty that is so frustrating, who doesn't have wifi these days, I totally understand how you feel and with being pregnant your hormones are all over the place.. Is their any wee evening craft classes you could join up or knitting classes and get some nice blankets knitted for baba.. I kept myself busy in the gym mid week but obviously being pregnant that's out of the question for you, swimming & walking is good while pregnant. Just trying to think of few things you could do keep yourself occupied.. Once your wee baby comes along you will never feel lonely again :)


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> Anyone having night sweats? I can't remember if I already asked that here!

not quite night sweats, nap sweats yeh :rofl: i had a 2 hour nap today, window wide open and everything and i was just dripping at the end of it haha, in the morning its not too bad at the moment, i suppose one good point about OH not being here as he makes everything super warm, like i swear he has an inbuilt radiator or something!!


----------



## kittykat7210

JACKDOLL said:


> Ahh kitty that is so frustrating, who doesn't have wifi these days, I totally understand how you feel and with being pregnant your hormones are all over the place.. Is their any wee evening craft classes you could join up or knitting classes and get some nice blankets knitted for baba.. I kept myself busy in the gym mid week but obviously being pregnant that's out of the question for you, swimming & walking is good while pregnant. Just trying to think of few things you could do keep yourself occupied.. Once your wee baby comes along you will never feel lonely again :)

and i know tell me about it!! i've been knitting a pink and silver checkerboard style blanket with a white border, but i've been knitting it since me and OH started going out (a number of years ago) and i still havent finished it haha!! its a good idea to start again though, definitely not feeling the gym at the moment, but i might try and take a few walks since the weather is so great at the moment, i wish i learnt to swim, but can never seem to float (how i don't even know haha) and i know, when bubba comes it will be amazing :cloud9:

thanks for all the support by the way, its really helped, finally stopped crying haha!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ahh kitty that blanket sounds beautiful, I wish I could knit, I should mayb look into a wee class for myself, my hubby away for the weekend, and it's been a very long day, I think I'm going to do a massive clear out and big clean tomorrow, xx


----------



## kittykat7210

JACKDOLL said:


> Ahh kitty that blanket sounds beautiful, I wish I could knit, I should mayb look into a wee class for myself, my hubby away for the weekend, and it's been a very long day, I think I'm going to do a massive clear out and big clean tomorrow, xx

haha thank you, it would suck a little bit if we have a boy!! i guess we'd just have to try again ;) but a massive clean out sounds like a lot of work haha, bit depressing i have work tomorrow but it'll take my mind off it all hopefully :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I wish I could knit or crochet. I've tried to learn and never do very well! LOL.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I too don't have my husband around as much as I would like. He's in Afghanistan with the UAE Air Force so he's away 3 weeks and comes home for 4 days. So at the moment there is a huge possibility I will be by myself for the birth!


----------



## xxyjadexx

It's my birthday today and I'm 12 weeks! Time is flying by! I still haven't told anyone other than my husband! I don't know how my family will react as I will have 3 that are aged 3 and under.


----------



## MellyH

Oof, jade, that is a tough schedule for you and your husband. :( Does he get any leeway around the birth to try and be home for it?

Also - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! And happy 12 weeks, what a great birthday present. :lol:


----------



## maisie78

Happy Birthday Jade xxx

Woke up so ill this morning I though I was going to throw up in bed :( I hope I start feeling better soon. It's the constant nausea sometimes I want to be sick just for some relief. On the bright side it feels a little bit cooler this morning as it rained overnight :) 

Hope you all have a fab Sunday planned. I'm at work later but hopefully we can do something this morning xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Happy birthday jade! 
I've actually felt rough on waking the past few days and nauseous in the evenings or even in the night. 
After ages of feeling ok I'm hoping it's sone strange 12 week quirk. 
I hope that you ladies feeling poorly feel better really soon, sickness all the way through would not be fun xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

MellyH said:


> Oof, jade, that is a tough schedule for you and your husband. :( Does he get any leeway around the birth to try and be home for it?
> 
> Also - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! And happy 12 weeks, what a great birthday present. :lol:

Thanks! No leeway unfortunately! He can ask to be replaced permanently but he loses alot of benefits that we can't really afford to.


----------



## xxshellsxx

happy birthday Jade, and happy 12 weeks too :)

Happy 12 weeks to me too :) Such a relief to make it this far :cloud9::cloud9: Once Thursday gets here and i've had my NT i will be able to finally Start buying and really organising things :) x


----------



## MrsTM1

kittykat7210 said:


> been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?

You can always stop by here if you'd like! Just be sure to give me a heads up so that I can put clothes on, lol. You'll have to overlook the piles of clothes on the coffee table and the dirty dishes, but we have two teeny bunnies that are really quite funny and sweet when they aren't peeing on everything. :hugs:



MellyH said:


> Anyone having night sweats? I can't remember if I already asked that here!

YES! Oh goodness, sweat galore! Switched sides of the bed with DH last night due to the mattress having a dip in it where my bum goes (really need to flip the mattress, but I just wanted sleep!) and I slept wonderfully. DH barely moved as well, and for a wiggler like him, that's a good thing. Had the window flung open completely, fan on as high as it would go, and no covers on. Got a bit chilled at about 2 am, so I pulled the duvet over my bum, but that's it. DH and I use separate duvets because he is a radiator and I'll get way too hot.


----------



## RaspberryK

I have been hit but put it down to the weather, I remember horrendous night sweats afterds was born ththough. 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

10 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

MrsTM1 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> been feeling quite down recently, i guess its because my OH isn't around at the moment, i cant even talk to him for at least the next 2 weeks, i feel so alone at the moment its horrible, i spend my life crying... anyone else having a similar problem?
> 
> You can always stop by here if you'd like! Just be sure to give me a heads up so that I can put clothes on, lol. You'll have to overlook the piles of clothes on the coffee table and the dirty dishes, but we have two teeny bunnies that are really quite funny and sweet when they aren't peeing on everything. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Anyone having night sweats? I can't remember if I already asked that here!Click to expand...
> 
> YES! Oh goodness, sweat galore! Switched sides of the bed with DH last night due to the mattress having a dip in it where my bum goes (really need to flip the mattress, but I just wanted sleep!) and I slept wonderfully. DH barely moved as well, and for a wiggler like him, that's a good thing. Had the window flung open completely, fan on as high as it would go, and no covers on. Got a bit chilled at about 2 am, so I pulled the duvet over my bum, but that's it. DH and I use separate duvets because he is a radiator and I'll get way too hot.Click to expand...

Thank you!! I think I may take you up on that!! 

Got a lovely message on facebook from the OH saying he'd managed to find a place with wifi for a bit which was lovely, actually made me cry I was so happy to hear from him!! Works not great so it was a nice lunchtime treat to find a message from him hope you ladies are having a nice day :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Jade -- happy birthday and happy 12 weeks! I'm so sorry about your hubby. I am grateful for his service to our country but I feel for you as that has to be hard! :hugs: I hope the timing works out in your favor. :) 

Aww KittyKat that's great! You said he's in the US yes? If he can find a McDonalds or Syarbucks they usually have wifi so maybe he will easily find it again to message you soon! I can't believe hotels without it still exist but I've been in a few myself. Baffles me! 

11 weeks today! Can't wait to submit this post so I can see what nonsense my ticker has change d to this time. :rofl:


----------



## ttc126

Happy birthday Jade! 

13 weeks today for me! 

Dh and i got in an argument....really bad one. He said he didn't know why we're even having this baby. I know he didn't mean it, but I'm so sickened :( :cry:

Tell me I'm not the only one whose partner can be so mean!


----------



## crysttal

Hi ladies:flower: can I join the party this late.

I'm pregnant with no 2, but we had 3 losses before ds ( who is 13 months) and it's made me hesitant to join the group till I was sure everything is fine. 

I had a scan at 8+3 and saw the little heartbeat flickering away on the screen, which has made me a bit relaxed, I also never made it this far with the ones I lost, I'm currently 10+3 so I feel this is going to be a take home baby. 

How are you all coping with the symptoms? Mine started at week 8, I get nausea, vomiting, dry heaving and overwhelming exhaustion for a few days, then it eases up for a day or 2, only for it to hit me again. The only symptom I had with ds was slightly sore boobs so this is all new to me.

My due date is the 22nd of Feb, pls add me to the list.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome crysttal :) !


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Crysttal!! I am still dealing with nausea/vomiting/exhaustion :( Just waiting out the next few weeks until hopefully we start feeling better! Bring on the second trimester!!!

ttc, I'm sorry you guys had a rough day :( Try not to worry about things said in the heat of the moment, I'm sure he immediately regretted it. :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Welcome crysttal! So sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## 2nd time

ttc126 said:


> Happy birthday Jade!
> 
> 13 weeks today for me!
> 
> Dh and i got in an argument....really bad one. He said he didn't know why we're even having this baby. I know he didn't mean it, but I'm so sickened :( :cry:
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one whose partner can be so mean!

Your not the only one whos dh can be mean mine can be a right******( add any insult you like) he has his good points too its just sometimes he is mean.

e.g we went to church this morning then took the kids to a music festival had a great time on the way home we get hit by a hit an run driver dh says its my fault for not getting the part of the reg number he missed and says why didnt I chase him better, I drive an 8 seat van and had to turn to give chase would like to see him do better


----------



## Captain

Welcome Crysttal!

Boy do I feel good today, I'd almost forgotten what normal feels like!! Watch me burn myself out by tonight because I'm blasting through my to-do list while I feel up to it!


----------



## MellyH

That's what I did yesterday Captain, I spent like five hours all up doing chores around the house, and today I feel wretched! But I'm glad I got stuff done while I did.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah ttc my dh and I are having a tough time, not something i can mention on public forum though. 
He's never said anything quite as awful as that but my best friends dh spouts crap like that all the time. You just have to let him know that certain things are completely unacceptable and if he feels that way he knows where the front door is. 

Swan I never noticed what your ticker said, that's pretty funny:haha: 
I never look at mine. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations crysttal xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

sorry you ladies are having a rough time with your fellas :hugs: I'm lucky, my man lives and breathes humour and is very rarely ever grumpy or narky about anything. I hope your able to tell them how awful they are being and they take notice, it's not fair to have to put up with that kind of attitude x


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry it has been awhile since I checked in with you all. I caught the virus my daughter had. Feeling miserable today. Hope it doesn't last long. It has been a rough week. My daughter took a spill off our porch last week and scrapped up her nose and forehead pretty bad :( poor baby. 
On a happy note i am 10 weeks as of yesterday! 
We also announced on FB we are expecting. I'm so glad it's not a secret anymore. :)


----------



## MellyH

Awwww sorry jm for the crappy week :( Hope you're feeling better ASAP.

I can't wait until we can announce!!


----------



## MellyH

Did you do anything fancy for the announcement?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks melly :) I hope so too. Yea I'll share the pic below. We said "we are excited to announce the Andrews Family is growing by two feet... Well most of us are excited!" 
Haha turned out pretty cute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## RaspberryK

That's so cute, we will be announcing on Facebook along with the gender at 16 weeks xx


----------



## MrsTM1

Since we lost Dale at 20 weeks, after our 20 week scan (which will be near Halloween), I plan on getting or making a maternity shirt with a skeleton baby on it with either a pink hair bow or a blue bow tie on it, and getting DH a skeleton t-shirt. We don't celebrate Halloween, but that's a cute idea that I just can't pass up. :) That's what we will do for FB and Twitter (DH and I met via Twitter).


----------



## RaspberryK

That's a great idea mrstm1 Halloween seems very far away right now xx


----------



## laura109

Hi girls. Im waiting for my scan date to come through. Will have it in next 2 weeks.im so frightened my baby made be a missed mc or have no heartbeat. What if theres nothing there. 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## MellyH

jm, that is indeed am adorable announcement!

Laura, the chances are very good that you have a healthy bubba in there!! Try to think positively. :hugs:


----------



## Gesshoku

hello ladies! sorry I've been MIA for a bit. busy with work and what not. morning sickness has been keeping me from doing much lately as well. I've found that ginger mints help and the past few days have been MUCH better.

we posted our announcement on facebook the other day!
 



Attached Files:







done.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Gesshoku

jmandrews- poor thing! she doesn't look too excited. :D


----------



## 2nd time

Well that was a long eve I drove to the shop aboutn7pm and sawbthe damd car that hit us called the police and as avresult 2 of my neighbours have been arested, I feel bad that its come to this but to uit an run on your own road whennyou oive like 5 doors away is taking the p abit


----------



## jmandrews

Yea lol she wasn't too happy with taking pics but she did stop crying and we got a couple of good ones with her looking. :)


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhhhh sorry 2nd time, that sucks. How bad is your car??


----------



## 2nd time

Its not bad at all realy but it did shake me up and im upset that its come to this why didnt he just stop I feel like I did somthing wrong coz hes be arrested guess im stupid but I feel bad thwt a woman is sitting down the road with both her dh and son in a police station


----------



## Captain

Too cute JM! And sorry to hear about your trouble 2nd time, sounds so stressful!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Nawwww- super cute announcement, jm! I won't put anything up on facebook... I prefer the idea of just putting a picture of the baby up in Feb! :baby: if my appt is good on Thurs, we will tell my family (his already know), and a few friends. Everyone else can wait to see baby him/herself! :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm glad you caught the one who hit you!

Welcome Crysttal!

I am so restless tonight. I would love to be asleep right now! Lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Aah I'm so annoyed. Me and DH decided not to tell anybody until I was 12 weeks, mainly because I don't want people constantly asking if I'm okay etc, and my Mum is a serious worrier. Also I know on DH's side they wouldn't be able to keep it to themselves so I want to wait until my 12 week scan. Anyway, yesterday we were at my parents house and DD was on my phone because she likes flicking through the photos and she came across one and showed it to my mum and said "what's that?" and it was a blooming picture of my belly which is pretty rounded and obviously pregnant in that photo!! (I can hide it in certain clothes) My mum looked and asked me what it was and I stupidly said I didn't know and she asked if it was me and I said no.. But I'm pretty damn sure she knew fine well it was me. Now I'm going to have constant questions/hints. I wanted to tell them in a fun way, like putting a tshirt on DD and seeing how long they realised what it said but it's ruined now :cry:


----------



## MiniBump

Aww bumblebee that's a shame! I'm sure your mum will be gracious enough to pretend she doesn't know even if she does!

I rang EPAU today cos worrying about brown discharge finally got the better of me (although it seems to be going away now) so I have an appointment later this morning. SO scared about what the scan will show!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good luck for your scan mini!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm sure everything will be fine mini bump xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck at your scan today!


----------



## maisie78

Good luck minibump xx Are you going to QMC? That's where I had my 2 scans done after my bled and they were all wonderful!


----------



## MiniBump

Thanks ladies! After waiting an hour with a full bladder (I was convinced I was going to pee myself :blush:), finally got a scan and little bean is fine, measuring 9+4 as expected, yay!! Not had any brown discharge since Saturday and the nausea has subsided so maybe I'll start to relax and enjoy this pregnancy now?!

RaspberryK could you please change my due date to 26th February? (All on my lonesome now with no due date buddies! *sniff*)

Hope everyone else having a scan today comes back with good news! x


----------



## MellyH

I'm so glad it went well MiniBump!! I guess they don't give you photos in the EPU?

Bumblebee - bugger!! Hopefully she doesn't start worrying. Only a little while until you can tell everyone though!


----------



## MiniBump

No, Maisie, I'm at Bassetlaw but they've always been really good to me there.

Yes, they give you a photo Melly, I just don't think it's very good! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, mini bump! :hugs:

I have a dr appt on Thursday and am already super nervous. Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday cannot pass soon enough!


----------



## British Mummy

awww that's a lovely scan picture mini bump!! :D Thursday is taking forever!!! Anyone else taking/took dd/ds to the scan? I want dh to come with me, hopefully we will be able to get someone to watch DD for a couple of hours, it didn't specify on the letter whether you could bring children. she's almost 20 months so I doubt it would be a good idea. let me know your experiences:) x x


----------



## jmandrews

Aw congrats minibumo on a healthy little bean :) 

British mummy- I brought my DD to my scan. She is 24 months. She is very much a mommy's girl. My DH held her. At first she cried because she didn't understand what was going on plus she hates the dr. I just gave her a pacifier and she was fine after that. The scan doesn't last long so it wasn't bad at all. :)


----------



## MiniBump

Aww, thanks!

I took my 22 month old DD with me and she was fine, distracted DH a bit so he didn't see as much as he hoped but it was lovely to have her there x


----------



## maisie78

Glad everything went well minibump x I think your scan photo is lovely :)


----------



## swanxxsong

It's not permitted to bring children under 6 into the perinatal testing center here, so my daughter will not be at my scan. We will be telling her after we get the scan done. :). It's a bummer as I would love to take her to our 20-week scan, but the rules are such so I won't protest it. lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ds came to the private ones but he's not allowed in the nhs room. 
He's good as gold and loved it so it's a shame and a pita.
Xx


----------



## franny2402

Hi all,

My names Fran and I am new to this forum but finding it really helpful!

I am 23 and due on 9th February so 12 weeks pregnant today :).

I have my first scan on Thursday and I am nervous/worried, I had a miscarriage back in April.

Fingers crossed everything will be ok!! xx


----------



## 2nd time

franny2402 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My names Fran and I am new to this forum but finding it really helpful!
> 
> I am 23 and due on 9th February so 12 weeks pregnant today :).
> 
> I have my first scan on Thursday and I am nervous/worried, I had a miscarriage back in April.
> 
> Fingers crossed everything will be ok!! xx

Hi and welcom I too have my first scan on thurs and I had a mc in may im due 7th of feb ish not sure of dates as no af inbetween mc and this preg so pretty much in the same boat as you

brittish mummy I took 1 child to most of my scans even to consult apps but for me its difficult to get someone who wants to sitt all of mine lol I will be going with dh on thurs and prob no children as my bf is confident with all of them


----------



## MiniBump

RaspberryK said:


> Ds came to the private ones but he's not allowed in the nhs room.

Is that a rule?! I didn't even ask and the sonographer never said anything! Maybe it's hospital specific or only for the 'proper' scans (12 & 20 weeks) cos they have to concentrate more? 

Welcome Fran! x


----------



## Captain

Welcome Franny, and love the picture mini!!


----------



## savvysaver

MiniBump, congrats! Great scan pic too!


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Fran!! I hope everything goes well for your scan, it must be a nerve-wracking wait after your miscarriage. :( :hugs:


----------



## franny2402

Thank you everybody!! I went to the drs on Thursday last week and he told me that my uterus is starting to lift up, I'm guessing that's a good sign!! Xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Ds came to the private ones but he's not allowed in the nhs room.
> 
> Is that a rule?! I didn't even ask and the sonographer never said anything! Maybe it's hospital specific or only for the 'proper' scans (12 & 20 weeks) cos they have to concentrate more?
> 
> Welcome Fran! xClick to expand...

It says in my letter that under 16's will not be allowed in the room presumably as it's a medical examination. 
We have no one to have ds though. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Welcome fran!

I would be really mad if my daughter wasn't allowed in the scan room since we're trying to include her for everything with this pregnancy in preparation for the birth (she will be there). She's been at both of my scans and was scared, but she actually lay on my stomach nursing both times. It didn't affect anything!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I know raspberry and I live in the same county but we are under different hospitals and mine is the same... no children under 16 and only one other adult with you for the ultrasound. Big bold letters so you don't miss it! x

I also have my next scan on Thursday and can't wait! Busy week for scans lol x :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome, Fran! Everything sounds good- fingers crossed the scan goes well.


----------



## Captain

Did anyone else's OH's have to wait outside for the first part of their scans? When I went, she told my husband to sit outside while did all her measurements and things then called him in so we could look at the screen and get some pictures. Weren't really expecting that it took us off guard a bit.


----------



## swanxxsong

No, thankfully they allowed my husband to be present at all my scans, without question. Though he had to wait in the waiting room until I went back, because I was sent to a "women in hospital gowns" area where no men were allowed... then had to retrieve him when my scan was ready to begin. It was so awkward! :rofl:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I got my Doppler today, one of those sonoline b ones, and I think I found a heartbeat briefly earlier but can't find anything now! Grr! Any tips on how to find it?


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
how is everyone doing?

more than likely baby will be an aquarius and a wood horse

i wonder if any of the twins in this group will be identical?
i have always wanted identical twin boys hehe

crazy hormones and mood swings make it impossible to control my emotions
and i have flip out meltdowns over meaningless stuff
i feel like a two year old its the end of the world over nothing
first im pissed and then im bawling! 
my OH is trying to cope but doesnt know how
since we werent together all that long before i got pregnant
he just thinks it might be me and who i am
and is like i cant deal with this for the rest of my life
so he is all distant and cold towards me which makes it a million times worse
and has contemplated leaving but he wont
its just really sad he doesnt look at me the same way anymore


----------



## ZombieKitten

So sorry if this is a really long post.. I've had a lot to catch up on!



bridgetboo62 said:


> we dont plan on telling family when i go into labour
> only my sister and her boyfriend will know because we will be living with them
> so cant really hide it
> we are only going to tell people after baby is born and we are ready for visits
> its just unnecessary stress on them and us. with people waiting in the waiting room and OH going out to talk to them and give updates and gah just sounds like a nightmare
> 
> so i would recommend telling her your pregnant
> just not telling her when your going into labour
> and if she does show up have your OH or midwife go outside and talk to her for a second reassure her everything is going fine and they will call as soon as its all over to let her know all went well and let her know when you are ready for a visit but
> dont let her in and dont talk to her to avoid drama and stress on you during labour

I will not be telling anyone when I go into labor, unless they are coming over to keep an eye on my daughter and son while DH and I go to the hospital. My labor with DD was a nightmare! I had told my mom that I was on my way to the hospital because it was time, and I just assumed that her and my father would come up. Well not even 5 minutes after delievery, my room gets completely flooded with my mom, my dad, my aunt, my uncle, my cousin, my cousins two sons, my MIL, my MILs husband, my MILs two step sons, and a long distance phone call from my other cousin. It was SO unbelievably overwhelming! I guess it would have been less stressful if I KNEW all these people were coming, but they just completely surprised me. And of course they ALL wanted to hold the baby straight away... it was just too much. 

Labor with my son was WAY different. I told my dad to come up to watch my daughter and not to tell ANYONE and that I would call him and my mom when it time gets more near to birth so that they could bring my daughter. But they listened to my wishes and they didn't bring anyone else. After delivery it was just me, DH, DD, my parents, and MIL. Everyone else that came to visit, waited a day or two so that I could actually shower and feel comfortable. 




Feronia said:


> We actually decided to forego the 30-week plan and tell my mom and FIL/ MIL today, haha. DH and I were talking and realized that our vacation might be ruined with drama if we wait that long! They were actually far more excited than I thought they would be. FIL did tell us to "stop at 2" (which I didn't appreciate even though we are definitely stopping at 2) but otherwise they were only happy! They even offered to give us money to upgrade to a 4-door car -- woo!

I'm glad they took well to the news (besides for that silly unnecessary comment). Though I'm kind of bummed out now because I feel like I'm the only one now waiting til 30ish weeks to make the announcement :blush: My parents know, and a few close friends... but no one on DH's side knows because none of them would really "approve" (they don't care much for me lol). I wish I could have something as dramatic as stepping off a plane with a big baby belly... but instead I'm just going to show up for Christmas and see how long it takes for one of them to ask me if I'm pregnant or just fat :haha: And I'm exciting to make that moment as awkward for everyone as possible :winkwink:



MellyH said:


> The six month thing just reminded me - is anyone thinking about what star sign their little one/s will be? I was originally thinking Pisces, but since twins usually come early, now I'm thinking Aquarius, or if they're quite early, Capricorn!

DH is Jan 16th (Capricorn), DD is Jan 28th (Aquarius), and this one I'm guesing will be born sometime in January (since both DD and DS were exactly 2 weeks early) so I'm very excited to see if this one will be a Capricorn like his/her Dada or an Aquarius like his/her sister! Or perhaps even a Aquarius - Capricorn Cusp!! So exciting!!


By the way... CONGRATS on the TWINS Melly!!! I can't believe we now have 3 sets of twins in this group! This is so exciting!! Oh, and if you're still looking for something to watch on Netflix... I've been on a Eureka kick lately, but I don't know what type of shows you're usually into.


----------



## savvysaver

bridgetboo62 said:


> i wonder if any of the twins in this group will be identical?
> i have always wanted identical twin boys hehe

My OB told me my twins are fraternal. I always wanted identical twin girls when I was younger! Hopefully I will know the genders in 8 weeks or less...I can't wait!


----------



## savvysaver

Here is a strange question...I just realized today that I haven't shaved my legs in 5 days. There was barely any stubble but I shaved anyway. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain no that's awful I think I'd have demanded him in there like when I had my colposcopy. 

Bumblebee, I try to have a full bladder and lie flat on the bed or even with a pillow under my bottom in the early days. 
At first I would feel my pulse with one hand so I would know anything in time or two beats in time with my pulse was an artery or something. 
Then there's the placenta which is a whooshing sound. 
When you hear the heartbeat it's like a chuffing train or galloping horse and pretty much unmistakable. 
You might have to use a bit of pressure, use plenty of gel and place near your pubic bone to start with and move the wand slowly in a circle scanning whilst staying in the same spot, hard to describe, repeat all over. Mine has mostly been quite high up with only the occasional time being low near my pubic bone. 
Watch a few YouTube videos to get the idea. 

Bridget, could you get your dh to read some pregnancy material? It might help. A lot of us are hormonal and more emotional. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

savvysaver said:


> Here is a strange question...I just realized today that I haven't shaved my legs in 5 days. There was barely any stubble but I shaved anyway. Is this happening to anyone else?

Someone posted similar in 2nd tri, it happened to my friend, I got very hairy with ds, I'm not sure which way I'm going to go yet. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i told him yesterday that im positive you not the only guy going through this
you should google it and read some mens forums on pregnancy
maybe it will help you
i could buy him a book too that is a good idea
maybe i will post in second tri and ask the ladies if they know any good books for men to read on a women's hormones mood swings emotions during pregnancy

as far as the leg shaving goes
i never shave my legs because im lucky the hair on my legs is soft and blonde so its barely visible unless you look really close and doesnt feel rough at all
but since getting pregnant it has gotten a little darker :growlmad:
and thus more visible
i still refuse to shave my legs though

yep only 18 more days until i know what day we get to find out the gender!
my next appointment is on the 14th of august i will be exactly 15 weeks
and we will be scheduling my 18-20 week ultrasound at that appointment
soooo excited!


----------



## MellyH

I handed my husband the library copy of "What to Expect When You're Expecting" yesterday with the multiples chapter bookmarked, and said I only wanted him to read one chapter of one book if he wasn't keen on lots of reading!

I think my twins are more likely fraternal, they are in separate sacs with separate placentas, which means the odds are like 6:1 that they're fraternal, and also fraternal twins run in my family so it's not surprising!

I haven't noticed any stubble difference, but I only shave once a week anyway!


----------



## RaspberryK

Or of any thick ones to smack partners around the head with. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks, I will check out the 2nd tri boards, I usually shave like every other day so it was nice to have a break. :)


----------



## crysshae

Bridget - lots of the sites and apps we use when pregnant have partner info too. Here's an example:

It mentions not knowing what to do in hormonal situations in the first paragraph. Lol!

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/for-dad/landing-page.aspx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy and Melly - mine at DA/DC (diamniotic and Dichronionic) too - even though they have their own placentas and sacks there is till a 30% chance they are identical (if they are the same gender obviously lol). If the egg split before 3 days they will be DA/DC but still identical :thumbup: Did they tell you how many Corpus Luteum cysts you had? Either i ovulted two eggs from one follicle (rare but not unheard off in older ladies) or mine are identical as I only had one cyst - i would love them to be identical :blush:

also the hair on my legs is hardly growing either! I had to shave the other day for the first time in about 10 days!


----------



## 2nd time

Less hair growth is supposed to mean girl


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm pretty sure if I had identical twins then I'd get them muddled xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

muddled?

ugh i hope thats not true
im definitely not experiences _less_ hair growth
and we are hoping for a girl


----------



## ttc126

Wasn't true for me about the Hair growth! With my son, i rarely had to shave at all. This time it grows back in a half hour! Lol!!!!


----------



## MellyH

shells, which scan did they look at the CL cyst? She didn't mention anything at the 9 week scan.


----------



## savvysaver

RaspberryK said:


> I'm pretty sure if I had identical twins then I'd get them muddled xx

I am afraid that even if mine aren't identical but they are g/g or b/b that I will get them mixed up. I told my husband that I will have to get "a" and "b" tattooed on them before I take them home from the hospital! At least if I get b/g twins I can't mix them up and if I do all I need to do is change their diapers! :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Savvy and Melly - mine at DA/DC (diamniotic and Dichronionic) too - even though they have their own placentas and sacks there is till a 30% chance they are identical (if they are the same gender obviously lol). If the egg split before 3 days they will be DA/DC but still identical :thumbup: Did they tell you how many Corpus Luteum cysts you had? Either i ovulted two eggs from one follicle (rare but not unheard off in older ladies) or mine are identical as I only had one cyst - i would love them to be identical :blush:
> 
> also the hair on my legs is hardly growing either! I had to shave the other day for the first time in about 10 days!

My OB just told me di/di fraternal and that it was the best one since it was less risky. I know in the beginning I read about how identical twins can split and be in different sacks depending when the egg splits, I guess we will see if any of us have the same genders. Do either of you have any intuition or hopes of genders? 

I wish my OB would have said something about my Corpus Luteum cysts...I didn't know they could look for any of that. Twins do not run in my family, though my MIL told me when we got married that it was my hubby's turn to have twins since they run every other generation in his family. Yes, I know he has NO way of making that happen since I hold all the eggs :) But it is still kind of funny that we end up pregnant with twins. 

Shells, I hope your twins are identical! :flower:


----------



## British Mummy

savvy saver, no need to panic :) twins are often different weights to each other, and in my limited experience of my daughter, I knew when she lost ounces or gained ounces as it was so obvious on her arms legs wrists and chin, so if they are even half a pound different in weight (and often it's more) you will tell so easily when they are just in a nappy. and by the time they even up I'm sure they will be their own little personalities, even at a few Weeks old! wow twins are generally just amazing, babies in the first place are a bit of a wonder! x x


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> muddled?
> 
> ugh i hope thats not true
> im definitely not experiences _less_ hair growth
> and we are hoping for a girl

Muddled = mixed up, confused, jumbled ... 

This must be quite an English/regional word I use it a lot. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

savvysaver said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I had identical twins then I'd get them muddled xx
> 
> I am afraid that even if mine aren't identical but they are g/g or b/b that I will get them mixed up. I told my husband that I will have to get "a" and "b" tattooed on them before I take them home from the hospital! At least if I get b/g twins I can't mix them up and if I do all I need to do is change their diapers! :haha:Click to expand...

I think I would thinking about it, can you get cute twin id bracelets? :rofl: 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i have never heard anyone use that term here in the US


----------



## MellyH

I'm familiar with the term 'muddled' = mixed up from Australia!


----------



## RaspberryK

That must be the uk origins of most of the aussies :haha: xx


----------



## Feronia

Zombie, omg I would have been furious if that many people showed up unexpectantly demanding to hold the baby! Good idea only telling the essential people when the time comes. I&#8217;m still not going to announce on Facebook or to extended family until after 20 weeks, but I sort of wish AND don&#8217;t wish I had waited until 30 weeks! I&#8217;m glad that MIL and FIL are going to help us buy a 4-door car, and that probably wouldn&#8217;t have happened otherwise. :haha: Though I&#8217;m also getting annoying advice from my mom&#8230; *sigh* I&#8217;m definitely excited to hear about the awkward times you have in December! :D

I would personally recommend against _What to Expect when you&#8217;re Expecting._ There are soooo many better pregnancy books out there that don&#8217;t function to scare the shit out of you about everything! I really dislike that book and took it out of my doula lending library, lol. Try: 
-_Birthing From Within_ 
-_Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Newborn_ (by Penny Simkin), and definitely get 
-_The Birth Partner_ 
for your partners and for all other people who will be at your birth. My midwife had my husband read _The Birth Partner_ when we were expecting our first and it&#8217;s a fabulous read. It talks about pregnancy, childbirth, and ways to support the birthing mother from the perspective of the father or birth companion. The full title is: &#8220;The Birth Partner: A Complete Guide to Childbirth for Dads, Doulas, and All Other Labor Companions.&#8221;

I just bought some great books to prepare my toddler for a home birth! So excited!


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello ladies, congratulations on all the scans and on your sisters beautiful baby Bridget. 

I've just got back from 3 nights camping. Was really nice, my kids really enjoyed it. I cant wait to jump into my lovely comfy bed though! Really need a good nights sleep.

Was really happy when I got home to find a letter with my first scan date waiting for me :happydance: Roll on 14th August :happydance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

thank you bubba madness!


----------



## savvysaver

British Mummy said:


> savvy saver, no need to panic :) twins are often different weights to each other, and in my limited experience of my daughter, I knew when she lost ounces or gained ounces as it was so obvious on her arms legs wrists and chin, so if they are even half a pound different in weight (and often it's more) you will tell so easily when they are just in a nappy. and by the time they even up I'm sure they will be their own little personalities, even at a few Weeks old! wow twins are generally just amazing, babies in the first place are a bit of a wonder! x x

Thanks! I would feel bad if I got them mixed up but I am sure there will be some way to tell them apart. It would probably be worse if they were identical twins in the teenage years - they could really pull some stunts on us! :)



RaspberryK said:


> I think I would thinking about it, can you get cute twin id bracelets? :rofl:
> Xx

I would definitely get bracelets if I needed them!

My silly twin worries...I guess I should be more concerned about feeding two hungry babies at the same time or changing 100's of diapers a day! :blush:


----------



## crysshae

I know the word muddled and I'm in the US. Maybe it's a southern thing here....

Feronia - I've never read what to expect. Hearing you talk about it I'm glad I didn't. 

Savvy - I'm sure you'll get in a routine after a bit and everything will go smoothly. I breastfed my twins until they were 15 months old. I couldn't feed them at the same time as it caused me anxiety for some reason so the double pillow I bought for that before they were born was no use. I or someone else would comfort one while I fed the other and we took turns with who was first.


----------



## MellyH

Thanks for the suggestions, Feronia! I didn't find WtE to be too frightening, but I didn't read the whole thing. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Feronia! I didn't find WtE to be too frightening, but I didn't read the whole thing. :lol:

Overall, I've found that What to Expect dwells quite a bit on rare, worst case scenarios and complications and really helps to instill and reinforce more worry in a process where many moms are already overly paranoid about! If you read it, read it with skepticism and try not to think that all of the horror stories and complications will happen to you. In the vast majority of cases, your body knows how to grow and birth a baby... or two! :)

The book even tells you that you shouldn't receive oral sex when you're pregnant because it might kill both the mother and the baby! Don't worry, this is ABSOLUTE nonsense! :dohh:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, Feronia! I didn't find WtE to be too frightening, but I didn't read the whole thing. :lol:
> 
> Overall, I've found that What to Expect dwells quite a bit on rare, worst case scenarios and complications and really helps to instill and reinforce more worry in a process where many moms are already overly paranoid about! If you read it, read it with skepticism and try not to think that all of the horror stories and complications will happen to you. In the vast majority of cases, your body knows how to grow and birth a baby... or two! :)
> 
> The book even tells you that you shouldn't receive oral sex when you're pregnant because it might kill both the mother and the baby! Don't worry, this is ABSOLUTE nonsense! :dohh:Click to expand...

While i agree the book does present worst case scenarios a lot, probably too much, nowhere does my copy say anything about oral sex killing mother or baby. I have it on my e-reader and searched the term to double check and it does not say that. On page 350 it says, "Oral stimulation of the female genitals is as safe as it is potentially pleasurable throughout pregnancy, so don't hesitate to go for it."

I do agree with you that it can be unnecessarily scary in parts. But o find a lot of the people saying negative things about the book haven't actually read it....just hear it's bad and assume the worst.


----------



## River54

I am familiar with the term muddled as well (I am in Canada). 

With identical twins - you colour code them as babies, and when they get older, there are always some differences, from gene expression. I have 2 sets of identical twin nephews, in pictures it is really hard to tell them apart - but in person - easy once you actually know them. Their personalities are very different - mind you they'll tell you right away if you call them by the wrong name!

So, stopped my meds last Sat (Estrace and Crinone) and my symptoms have eased up quite a bit. Sort of worried about it, and can't wait for the u/s on Friday to ensure all is well.


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, I just read What to Expect since I got it free on my kindle. I decided to skip any part that would make me nervous and not focus on the worst case scenarios since I am a nervous person to start with. Thanks for your other book suggestions, I am definitely going to check them out!

crysshae, thanks for your positive comment! I am most worried about the first month or two as I get into a routine. My husband will take a week or two off work to help get us started but after that I will be alone for about 9-10 hours a day. All of our parents still work and cannot help us out, though I think my mom might take a week off to help me. I am thinking of hiring a nanny part time for at least the first few months. Breastfeeding two at once while I am alone seems almost impossible but I will do my best or feed one at a time. I really hope to breastfeed as long as possible! If you don't mind me asking, how old are your twins now?

River, thanks! I will definitely make sure I color code them somehow! My aunt is an identical twin and while they are both so different personality wise, they look the exact same which is a bit scary. They are in their early 50's and have the same hair color, hair cut and dress the same.


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the replies re the scan ladies, I'm seeing my ob in about a week's time so I'll be having words with him!


----------



## ZombieKitten

You know... speaking of pregnancy educational books.. I think that's how I'll make my FB announcement (when the time is right). Maybe I can find some kind of book about like "3 under 3!" or "Expecting another baby!" or something like that, and I'll be sure to read it, rate it, and review it via GoodReads and I'll make sure it "shares" to my Facebook!! I'm sure people will catch on quite quickly :winkwink:. Won't be for a while though so I have quite some time to pick the perfect Title :thumbup:


----------



## River54

Another trick with twins - paint one of their toe nails...to keep track of who is who.


----------



## savvysaver

River54 said:


> Another trick with twins - paint one of their toe nails...to keep track of who is who.

I like that idea! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> Feronia, I just read What to Expect since I got it free on my kindle. I decided to skip any part that would make me nervous and not focus on the worst case scenarios since I am a nervous person to start with. Thanks for your other book suggestions, I am definitely going to check them out!
> 
> crysshae, thanks for your positive comment! I am most worried about the first month or two as I get into a routine. My husband will take a week or two off work to help get us started but after that I will be alone for about 9-10 hours a day. All of our parents still work and cannot help us out, though I think my mom might take a week off to help me. I am thinking of hiring a nanny part time for at least the first few months. Breastfeeding two at once while I am alone seems almost impossible but I will do my best or feed one at a time. I really hope to breastfeed as long as possible! If you don't mind me asking, how old are your twins now?
> 
> River, thanks! I will definitely make sure I color code them somehow! My aunt is an identical twin and while they are both so different personality wise, they look the exact same which is a bit scary. They are in their early 50's and have the same hair color, hair cut and dress the same.

I was an au pair for a family that had a 3 y.o., a 4 y.o... and then their 'last baby' turned out to be twins. I had an amazing time, and consider them a part of my family :thumbup: they had me for that first year, as it was too much for the mum home with the kids to handle and feel comfortable. We would wear a baby each and either do stuff with all four kids, or split them up and have someone do food shopping with a baby, the other do an outing or something like that. Like I said- I loved it and they seemed very happy to have had me. I left after 1 year (I was a student and had to go back to uni) and they didn't have a new nanny, as by that stage everyone (esp. The twins) were happy and settled into a routine. I think the mum stayed home for another 6 months, and then the twins were in daycare (and the older kids at kinder/after care). They came to my wedding in the US from Switzerland, so I took that as a sign that they were happy too!

If you are interested in doing the nanny thing, I would definitely recommend looking into it. I had three great experiences- you just need to be fair (ie. Be Kind and pay a fair wage) and choose carefully. If it is a good match, I think you would be very happy!


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> I was an au pair for a family that had a 3 y.o., a 4 y.o... and then their 'last baby' turned out to be twins. I had an amazing time, and consider them a part of my family :thumbup: they had me for that first year, as it was too much for the mum home with the kids to handle and feel comfortable. We would wear a baby each and either do stuff with all four kids, or split them up and have someone do food shopping with a baby, the other do an outing or something like that. Like I said- I loved it and they seemed very happy to have had me. I left after 1 year (I was a student and had to go back to uni) and they didn't have a new nanny, as by that stage everyone (esp. The twins) were happy and settled into a routine. I think the mum stayed home for another 6 months, and then the twins were in daycare (and the older kids at kinder/after care). They came to my wedding in the US from Switzerland, so I took that as a sign that they were happy too!
> 
> If you are interested in doing the nanny thing, I would definitely recommend looking into it. I had three great experiences- you just need to be fair (ie. Be Kind and pay a fair wage) and choose carefully. If it is a good match, I think you would be very happy!

Thanks for the great tips and such a positive story! What a special bond you have with the family. I babysat a long time ago when I was in high school for a family with 3 girls, I spent 4 years with them a few nights a week. Luckily they lived down the street. They are now grown up themselves and in college (gulp, yep I am getting old!) and it is great that I have kept in touch with them on facebook, etc. 

I definitely have to gather more info about a nanny. I don't think I would need someone full time, but I would need someone responsible. Luckily I would be here the entire time and basically just need an assistant!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I definitely have to gather more info about a nanny. I don't think I would need someone full time, but I would need someone responsible. Luckily I would be here the entire time and basically just need an assistant![/QUOTE]

When I did my Masters, I watched two little girls 2-3 days a week, which worked great for me (and again- they were a lovely family and still in touch). If you are flexible on days etc, I am sure there would be lots of options. My husband is still in touch with the elderly lady who watched him and his sister 30 years ago. She was seemingly about 50 then and just looking for a bit of part time work. I guess you just have to find the right fit for you. 

Lovely that you are in touch with your old charges, too!


----------



## crysshae

savvysaver said:


> Feronia, I just read What to Expect since I got it free on my kindle. I decided to skip any part that would make me nervous and not focus on the worst case scenarios since I am a nervous person to start with. Thanks for your other book suggestions, I am definitely going to check them out!
> 
> crysshae, thanks for your positive comment! I am most worried about the first month or two as I get into a routine. My husband will take a week or two off work to help get us started but after that I will be alone for about 9-10 hours a day. All of our parents still work and cannot help us out, though I think my mom might take a week off to help me. I am thinking of hiring a nanny part time for at least the first few months. Breastfeeding two at once while I am alone seems almost impossible but I will do my best or feed one at a time. I really hope to breastfeed as long as possible! If you don't mind me asking, how old are your twins now?
> 
> River, thanks! I will definitely make sure I color code them somehow! My aunt is an identical twin and while they are both so different personality wise, they look the exact same which is a bit scary. They are in their early 50's and have the same hair color, hair cut and dress the same.


You're welcome. My twins will be 12 next month. Talk about getting old. Lol. 

Someone to help after your DH goes back to work sounds like a good idea. I had older children to help with one while I fed the other.


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> While i agree the book does present worst case scenarios a lot, probably too much, nowhere does my copy say anything about oral sex killing mother or baby. I have it on my e-reader and searched the term to double check and it does not say that. On page 350 it says, "Oral stimulation of the female genitals is as safe as it is potentially pleasurable throughout pregnancy, so don't hesitate to go for it."
> 
> I do agree with you that it can be unnecessarily scary in parts. But o find a lot of the people saying negative things about the book haven't actually read it....just hear it's bad and assume the worst.

Hey, it sounds like they updated it! That's awesome actually. The 3rd edition says it for sure, but I'm glad to hear they updated it with newer editions. I have read the book since I was screening it for my lending library, and to be honest, as much as I dislike it, I have read far worse prenatal books. :haha:

We're thinking about our pregnancy announcement! Pretty sure it's going to be Zelda-themed with DH dressed as a wizard and my DD dressed as Link. He will be saying to her "It's dangerous to go alone, take this" and point to at my belly. I hope it comes out as well as it does in my head! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

I too have the older version of the book Feronia. I recall the part about the dangers of oral sex and had made the mistake of asking my OB about it. She was kind enough but I'm sure she thought I was an idiot. 

So. I am glad that they've revised the book! LOL. Wish I hadn't read it and decidedit was something to ask about since it was mortifying!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> ttc126 said:
> 
> 
> While i agree the book does present worst case scenarios a lot, probably too much, nowhere does my copy say anything about oral sex killing mother or baby. I have it on my e-reader and searched the term to double check and it does not say that. On page 350 it says, "Oral stimulation of the female genitals is as safe as it is potentially pleasurable throughout pregnancy, so don't hesitate to go for it."
> 
> I do agree with you that it can be unnecessarily scary in parts. But o find a lot of the people saying negative things about the book haven't actually read it....just hear it's bad and assume the worst.
> 
> Hey, it sounds like they updated it! That's awesome actually. The 3rd edition says it for sure, but I'm glad to hear they updated it with newer editions. I have read the book since I was screening it for my lending library, and to be honest, as much as I dislike it, I have read far worse prenatal books. :haha:
> 
> We're thinking about our pregnancy announcement! Pretty sure it's going to be Zelda-themed with DH dressed as a wizard and my DD dressed as Link. He will be saying to her "It's dangerous to go alone, take this" and point to at my belly. I hope it comes out as well as it does in my head! :DClick to expand...

Sounds super cute! 

My DH loves video games... I just bought three iron on transfers off ebay- 1 of charmander, 1 of charmeleon, and 1 of charizard. I am going to stick them on 3 month, 6 month, and 9 month onesies ie. as baby is evolving/leveling up. He is going to love it!


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh swan! How horribly embarrassing!!!! And I can not believe that would be in that book! Feronia, good thing you screen these things for your clients!!!! 

Lol!!!! It's not funny that so many women read such a load of crock, but i laughed that someone would actually write that in a book! Wow! So glad i managed to read the updated version last pregnancy. How crazy!!!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Feronia said:


> We're thinking about our pregnancy announcement! Pretty sure it's going to be Zelda-themed with DH dressed as a wizard and my DD dressed as Link. He will be saying to her "It's dangerous to go alone, take this" and point to at my belly. I hope it comes out as well as it does in my head! :D

A Zelda themed pregnancy announcement?! Okay... that's absolutely epic! Please be sure to post pics when you do it!!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, i second zombie! We will need pics!!!!!! Such a creative idea!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, that sounds awesome!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I know a lady who had a young toddler and then twin girls, she breastfed both of the twins at the same time without issue in Rugby hold with pillows. 
I would certainly recommend anyone a cleaner at the very least if you can afford it. Depending on your house even just £15 a week could make a huge difference. Once I stopped full time work I cancelled mine as I thought I couldn't justify it but I will be getting one again when the baby is born. 
Xx


----------



## lynnikins

I need a cleaner but I think im going to train my SIL up to do it and once they don't live here anymore we might pay her to come around and do a proper clean of the bathrooms and to mop the floors and dust.


----------



## bubbamadness

My sister has identical twin boys who are 5 years old now. You'll be surprised at the little differences that they have looks wise. One has a rounder face and has a bigger body and the other is smaller with a longer face. My nan knitted her a cardigan with there initials on them too. So im sure you'll wont get them muddled. You'll notice the slight difference and tell who is who. It's probably your visitors that will struggle! Lol xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

lynnikins said:


> I need a cleaner but I think im going to train my SIL up to do it and once they don't live here anymore we might pay her to come around and do a proper clean of the bathrooms and to mop the floors and dust.

That's a fab idea, our old cleaner would never move anything to dust, or do down the pedestal bit of the loo and sink :wacko: 

Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

My twin nephews with my son xxx
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-30 16.05.21.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, I really hope the announcement turns out well! :happydance: DH and I are both huge video game fans!



SurpriseBub said:


> Sounds super cute!
> 
> My DH loves video games... I just bought three iron on transfers off ebay- 1 of charmander, 1 of charmeleon, and 1 of charizard. I am going to stick them on 3 month, 6 month, and 9 month onesies ie. as baby is evolving/leveling up. He is going to love it!

Oh my gosh, that's awesome! I sort of want to steal your idea. :haha: Are you getting the next Pokemon game by any chance?


----------



## swanxxsong

TTC - looking back now, I laugh and laugh. I had gotten it it at the used book sale at the library and it had seemed like a wonderful idea. At the moment my doctor answered I was mortified. But I have learned my lesson now. ;) 

Always fun to have something to laugh at when you're pregnant! XD


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Thanks, I really hope the announcement turns out well! :happydance: DH and I are both huge video game fans!
> 
> 
> 
> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Sounds super cute!
> 
> My DH loves video games... I just bought three iron on transfers off ebay- 1 of charmander, 1 of charmeleon, and 1 of charizard. I am going to stick them on 3 month, 6 month, and 9 month onesies ie. as baby is evolving/leveling up. He is going to love it!
> 
> Oh my gosh, that's awesome! I sort of want to steal your idea. :haha: Are you getting the next Pokemon game by any chance?Click to expand...

I am sure we will get it... I hadn't played anything Pokemon before last year, but really loved X. We have second hand copies of some of the older ds games now, too. Our guest room is full of gaming stuff, as DH has kept everything that he had growing up (and still buys things now). I think he is secretly a bit sad about the idea of having to put some stuff in storage... But, baby is going to need a room, too! :winkwink:

I haven't made them yet, so no idea how the final product will come out- but I got the transfers off of ebay. I am proud of myself for thinking it up!

As everyone said- you have to put a picture up of your announcement. It sounds so cute and very clever to boot.


----------



## MellyH

One of the girls in the February group on the Australian forum that I'm also on just got bad news from her NIPT testing :( So she's going to have a CVS on Thursday and then decide whether to terminate the pregnancy. That is one of the reasons I'm so scared of the testing! And I feel so bad for her, obviously, how devastating :(

I'm 10 weeks today, and celebrated by throwing up all my breakfast. Huzzah!


----------



## Captain

Looooove the Zelda and Pokemon ideas! Huge video games fan so I might just have to steal that Pokemon idea! 

Hubby is home a week today, ughhh hurry up! I told him over skype last night I had appointments booked for us (doctors/dentist) for the Thursday after he's home then he tells me he has an early anniversary present planned and we won't be in town that day! Excited but that's the last time I try organizing our appointments mister!


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully you can reschedule Captain! Yay for a surprise anniversary outing. :D


----------



## savvysaver

Trying my best to catch up with everyone! :)

SurpriseBub, thanks! I think I could be flexible and would like to have help 3 days a week for like 5-6 hours each day or maybe more to get me started. I guess I need to figure out what I think I need and then start my research. 

crysshae, it is nice that you have older children to help with the younger ones! 

feronia, I love the Zelda announcement idea! I sure hope you post some pictures.

Ras, I am totally getting a maid to clean! Luckily my neighbor cleans houses and I hoping she has room for one more client. I am flexible on the day/time she cleans and I hope she can start a month or two before the twins are born. I figured by then I might be on bed rest or simply too big to clean. I definitely recommend this at least for the first few months! I am also going to stock the freezer with slow cooker meals and casseroles to feed my hubby so I won't have to cook too much. I have pinned way too many recipes already!

bubbamadness, I can see the very slight differences in your nephews. Such a great picture of the boys!

Captain, I will take a surprise anniversary outing over a dentist appointment any day! :) Glad your hubby is home for a week!


----------



## imphope

So today I am 13w3d! Guess that officially puts me in second trimester! Feels good to be here. I kinda hope things move quickly from here. Still haven't gained any weight though I have a little bump. I go to the doctor for my next visit in two weeks. At least I have vacation in between now and then to keep me occupied. And start a new job the day after we get back. Probably will have to tell them right away at the new office, eh?


----------



## MellyH

Yay for the second trimester!! How have your symptoms been? Easing off, hopefully?

Yes, you should probably tell them pretty quickly. :lol: Especially if you already have a little bump!

I was just saying to my husband this morning, I feel like my bump is getting super obvious already and people are going to start guessing!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay happy 2nd tri imphope!!! How exciting! Anyone else in the 2nd tri? 

Sorry I am super behind everyone. I have been really sick. I posted on FB but I'll post here too. I caught a virus that caused me to get pleurisy in my right lung. It's when the inner layer of your lung becomes inflamed. It's very very painful. I'm glad I went to the dr. even though there isn't much they can do. :( hopefully it will go away soon. Thankfully DH is home today to take care of our 2 year old DD so I can rest. 
Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Feronia

jmandrews - oh no, that sounds rough! I hope you start to feel better soon!

imphope - Congrats on getting to the second trimester! I can't wait! You don't have to tell them right away, you can wait for as long as you want. If they don't know you, they probably won't catch on as quickly.

I've worked in my job for 3 years and one of my colleagues asked another colleague (who I had told) if I was pregnant! She just told her to ask me, but then told me that people were talking about it. Sort of embarrassing, but I turned it around by going up to the colleague who was asking behind my back and saying "yes, I am." She feigned ignorance for a bit but then was sooo embarrassed that I learned she was asking! :haha: I guess I should have told people all at once, but it sort of came out to a few people at a time due to the subchorionic hematoma and needing to take time off of work activities. I also don't like the attention from announcing all at once... so now half my colleagues know, the other half don't.


----------



## 2nd time

At school I was friends with identical twin girls and they were very different when yougot to know them a mum will know her babies you coukd put any of my nb babies in a pile of other babies and I could pick mine every time lol dont worry.

as for oral sex being dangerouse I have read that if someone blows inside the vagina it can cause air bubbles and kill but who would try blowing in their partner lol


----------



## 2nd time

Oral sex is safe during pregnancy. If you receive oral sex, though, make sure your partner doesn't blow air into your vagina. Rarely, a burst of air might block a blood vessel (air embolism)  which could be a life-threatening condition for you and the baby.
From mayoclinic site


----------



## imphope

MellyH said:


> Yay for the second trimester!! How have your symptoms been? Easing off, hopefully?
> 
> Yes, you should probably tell them pretty quickly. :lol: Especially if you already have a little bump!
> 
> I was just saying to my husband this morning, I feel like my bump is getting super obvious already and people are going to start guessing!

Thanks! I actually have not had any symptoms except tiredness and lots of bathroom trips. I'm lucky but I worry that I should feel something more. I'm a natural worrier. I'd probably worry no matter what. I almost feel like 'is this really real?' Other than the small bump. But doc says all is well. I wish we could go every week for assurance. 

I'm actually returning to a job I held before and they know me really well. They know we want to start a family so I guess it's appropriate to tell them now. I just didn't yet know when I agreed to come back. I think they will be fine with it. 

TMI question: are you ladies still getting increased clear or whitish cm? Kinda similar to ovulation? I have definitely more cm than usual. Non itching or smell so I'm not worried about infection. I think I read this is normal. But how does one know it's not amniotic fluid leaking? (See me worrying? )


----------



## ZombieKitten

Pokemon Yellow for the win!


----------



## 2nd time

I have loads of cm it freakes me out somtimes but amniotic fluid is more water like and has a didtinct smell


----------



## MellyH

I've had lots of whitish CM, I've been wearing panty liners daily for the last month to deal with it!

jm, that sounds awful :( I hope you're feeling better ASAP.


----------



## imphope

My first ever bump picture. I guess second tri is a good time to start documenting. 

Oops it's a sideways pic. Don't know how to change that. Show me your bumps!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ahhhh... people are going over into second tri! Congratulations :happydance: I cannot wait to get there! 

Get better soon, jm! Rest up and make sure you get pampered. Xx


----------



## ttc126

Jm, hope you feel better soon!!!! 

Imp, congrats :)

I'm officially in 2nd tri tomorrow !!! Still sick, actually seems a little worse, but since i have hg i think that's normal.last time i was sick till25 weeks!


----------



## xxshellsxx

imphope said:


> My first ever bump picture. I guess second tri is a good time to start documenting.
> 
> Oops it's a sideways pic. Don't know how to change that. Show me your bumps!!

Aww lovely :)

Here's mine from last week:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/11plus4resize_zps3fc7a624.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

Here's my starting and my 12 week bump... 
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/bump/20140601_201121-1_zpse8a09e2a.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/bump/20140727_204608_zpsav3jy427.jpg
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

no hiding that bump Raspberry lol Beautiful :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Ha ha nope it's definitely there, I've only put on 3lb which has been over the last week, I'm hoping the 40% extra blood we have now is the cause but I do detect a little more love handle - not that a was thin beforehand. 
A few more weeks and I'll be in the definitely no mistaking pregnancy phase which I love. Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wow, raspberry... you definitely have popped! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Just You lot wait to see what I look like at 40 weeks :haha:
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Cute bumps ladies!!!! I get the feeling yours is a pink bump raspberry! Just looking at your 12week picture made me immediately think, that's a girl in there!


----------



## ttc126

I wish i had a bump to post :( 

I guess i have teeny one but nothing worth posting! Lol!!!!


----------



## laura109

Cute pics girls. Have any of you had a bumpy lumpy area just above pubic bone? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Cute bumps ladies!!!! I get the feeling yours is a pink bump raspberry! Just looking at your 12week picture made me immediately think, that's a girl in there!

I'm carrying totally different to how I was with ds, didn't know if it was just because this is going to be no2 or a girl xx


----------



## RaspberryK

laura109 said:


> Cute pics girls. Have any of you had a bumpy lumpy area just above pubic bone? Xx

It's probably where your uterus is rising out of your pelvis. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I don't really have a bump to show yet. Boo! LOL But hopefully soon!


----------



## laura109

Im still bloated and got this tiny hard bumpy area. I cant believe we are all getting so close to econd tri. We were all new a few weeks ago.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im so jealous thats such a cute bump raspberry!

when did you ladies pop with your first?
like obvious big round baby belly and strangers can easily look at you and know

also when did your bellybutton pop?


----------



## crysttal

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I'm having bump envy right now. I didn't pop in that obvious way till 16 weeks, I remember being at a wedding and someone came up to ask if I was pregnant, apparently she and her friends had been having a debate about it. Lol


----------



## imphope

I'm really tall (5'11") so I wonder if mine will keep getting bigger every day, sticking out, or stretch up? I wish it were a bit more obvious and less beer belly. Ha. In my bathing suit I think it looks the most obvious. So happy not to need sucking in! I just relax and let it all out!


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> im so jealous thats such a cute bump raspberry!
> 
> when did you ladies pop with your first?
> like obvious big round baby belly and strangers can easily look at you and know
> 
> also when did your bellybutton pop?

I was rubbish with bump photos so I can't remember someone at dh bank noticed mine at 14 weeks I think 16-18 weeks it was very rounded and obvious to strangers. 

I've had so many looks at my belly this time and a checkout lady asked when I was due on Friday at 11+6. 

My belly button next popped and I was huge, it went very very flat. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Never*


----------



## MrsTM1

This was last Friday, at 9 weeks. Baby bump is the bottom one, top one is the food baby. :winkwink:


----------



## RaspberryK

Food baby :rofl: 
Xx


----------



## crysttal

MrsTM1 said:


> This was last Friday, at 9 weeks. Baby bump is the bottom one, top one is the food baby. :winkwink:

Food baby, Lmao. Thanks for that. I'm adding it to my vocab.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'll post a bump pic tomorrow! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

My belly button never popped to my surprise! I had Aria in my 35th week, but I gained 50 pounds so I was ENORMOUS. Never. Popped. Even my OB was a little surprised about that. lol.

I've attached my 8 week, 16 week and 33 week pics. 33 was the last fruit pic I did as I missed 34 by accident and was supposed to take 35 the day I went into labor. 

Ahem. 

So you can see a progression. I was bloated / mini bump at 8 weeks, but I spent quite a few weeks in the, "is she fat or..." stage before it was obvious I was just pregnant. :) 

I'm short, long torso/short legs and was a little overweight when I got pregnant with her. So that also will affect some of how you show and pop and such. But maybe that'll help with one aspect of visualizing!
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks A.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









16 weeks A.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7









33 weeks A.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## swanxxsong

:rofl: Food baby. LOVE it.


----------



## StefNJunk

I didn't pop with my first and become obvious to strangers until about 25 weeks. It was obvious to me and people who know me because I'm tiny and any little bit was noticeable, but to people who didn't know... And my belly button never popped.

Here's shots of 4 weeks, 25 weeks, and 39+6

https://i.imgur.com/389DsLJ.jpg

I don't have much to show now yet, just some bloat.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im short too 5'2 with the same long torso short legs 
when i started out i weighed 120 and have gained almost 10 pounds i think
so still a normal bmi but that seems like a lot for 13 weeks first tri weight gain
i dont think it really looks like i gained that much weight though
but i could be in denial


----------



## Feronia

bridgetboo62 said:


> im so jealous thats such a cute bump raspberry!
> 
> when did you ladies pop with your first?
> like obvious big round baby belly and strangers can easily look at you and know
> 
> also when did your bellybutton pop?

My uterus popped out of my pelvis at 12 weeks with my first, but I didn't show obviously to strangers until around 16 weeks. I had a pre-pregnancy weight of 105 and I only gained about 15 lbs total though, but it was obvious earlier to people who knew me. This time I'm showing earlier and people could tell early on! My uterus hasn't popped yet though.


----------



## RaspberryK

You should be able to see my ds bump pics here ... 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/6-your-bumps-1706.html#post13004120

Xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm short (5FT) and I started off at 94lbs and now weigh 104, so I have gained 10 pounds, but I was purposefully gaining weight to help myself, and I actually weighed 108 when I found out I was pregnant, so consider myself to have lost 4 pounds since pregnancy started but in reality I've gained 10 which is obviously loads for first 10 weeks but in the last 3 weeks I haven't gained or lost any weight and I found out 5 weeks ago (ish)


----------



## RaspberryK

I stayed the same til a week ago and put on 3lb in a weekend, don't worry too much about weight. It's not going to be linear, also just aim to be healthy as you can. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i would kill to be like 100lbs again ugh


----------



## RaspberryK

I can safely say I've never been 100lbs well not since primary school anyway. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I got down to 135 lbs in grad school, but have been hovering around 155 lbs for a few years now. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Trying to attach a picture of mine. I was pretty much the skinniest I had ever been at the time I got pregnant. I think I have gained 10-15 pounds, but am not worried about gaining weight... just need to slow the pace down a little!
 



Attached Files:







20140712_140737-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Captain

Love all these baby bumps, great pictures ladies and congratulations to those who have reached the second trimester today!! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

my pictures are all on the bump thread in the first trimester, but i'm tempted to post my latest one on here as well, i just like being able to talk to people about it and get excited with you guys :D xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

Here are my bump pics from my last pregnancy with DS...

https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/L_zps8451f331.jpg


----------



## Feronia

This is me today at almost 11 weeks


And since we're showing pics from previous pregnancies, here's me at 40 weeks with my daughter (4 days before giving birth):


And here's me 3 weeks postpartum:

I really hope I can get my belly back again this time! I'm planning to bind it again though...


----------



## Feronia

I'm enjoying seeing all these bump pics! :thumbup:


----------



## babymamaagain

13 weeker!

Really need to stop doing this on my cell phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MellyH

You were all baby, Feronia!


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, omg I look huge... but she ended up being only 6 lbs 2 oz. I guess I have a short torso? 

For those of you who have had 2 or more, did you show differently in subsequent pregnancies or the same?


----------



## babymamaagain

I hear you show faster with subsequent pregnancies.

Definitely much bigger this time.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Feronia said:


> For those of you who have had 2 or more, did you show differently in subsequent pregnancies or the same?

With my daughter I looked very full and round all over. I felt like a human bowlingball!! But with my son I felt big only in the belly... from behind you couldn't tell I was pregnant. Not sure if this is from the opposite genders or what.


----------



## swanxxsong

ZOMBIE. Your face in the third pic. I am LOLing. :rofl: You're so cute. 

Great bump pics ladies!

Bridget based on the pics you posted on FB I def think you look great. A little firm where your uterus is popping, but that's normal for this stage. So I wouldn't be worried at all! :) 

Despite my massive weight gain, baby was healthy and happy (tho early) and I was very healthy with no issues. So I wouldn't be too worried at this stage.


----------



## luminescent

cute pictures! I haven't been on in a while but I skimmed and saw another set of twins? congrats!
I'm not showing at all yet when I'm standing up. I had a little "pooch" that I had almost lost before pregnancy but it's definitely back in all it's glory haha. I got used to sucking in my stomach when I was struggling with weight loss so I still do it, and I'm still fitting into everything. granted I wear leggings and dresses a lot of the time so that's not a great indicator! anyway, laying down it definitely feels firm and a little rounded but nothing noticeable.

one of my coworkers just found out she is pregnant and is about 7 weeks, she told everyone because of morning sickness issues and of course we're all excited for her, but here I am at like 12 weeks and still keeping it to myself. I almost told her so we could be excited together, but I don't want to tell quite yet and I also didn't want to steal her thunder! I'm new at work and didn't want to make it look like I wanted attention. so frustrating, I'm still not really sure when I'm going to let everyone know!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia- how/what did you bind your belly with? I have read that it helps looks wise, but also in a very practical sense (esp. After c-sections seemingly). If it doesn't hurt, I will definitely try it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

luminescent said:


> cute pictures! I haven't been on in a while but I skimmed and saw another set of twins? congrats!
> I'm not showing at all yet when I'm standing up. I had a little "pooch" that I had almost lost before pregnancy but it's definitely back in all it's glory haha. I got used to sucking in my stomach when I was struggling with weight loss so I still do it, and I'm still fitting into everything. granted I wear leggings and dresses a lot of the time so that's not a great indicator! anyway, laying down it definitely feels firm and a little rounded but nothing noticeable.
> 
> one of my coworkers just found out she is pregnant and is about 7 weeks, she told everyone because of morning sickness issues and of course we're all excited for her, but here I am at like 12 weeks and still keeping it to myself. I almost told her so we could be excited together, but I don't want to tell quite yet and I also didn't want to steal her thunder! I'm new at work and didn't want to make it look like I wanted attention. so frustrating, I'm still not really sure when I'm going to let everyone know!

Ha! You must have been bursting to tell at that moment. How nice that you may well have a built in pregnancy buddy! I have been looking for some pregnancy and baby groups in my area for the future. I love this forum, but would also like to meet some 'real life' ladies who are in the same boat. 

I am sure you will know the right time. Personally, I think I will relax about things like telling people once we get to 13+3, and once my scan results are back. 

I am sure you will find the right moment! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Slightly off topic... but how on earth do you edit your 'currently feeling' box?! 

I cannot find it, and it is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## MrsTM1

SurpriseBub said:


> Slightly off topic... but how on earth do you edit your 'currently feeling' box?!
> 
> I cannot find it, and it is driving me nuts!!!

Look up at the top right hand portion of the page, under where your username is. It's the last bit there. Click on it and it will bring up a list! :flower:


----------



## Tabatha415

Hey everyone! I'm due Feb 7th and new to the site! First baby and boy is pregnancy unlike anything I ever thought of lol. How's everyone doing/coping so far?!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia you looked great I don't think you looked massive, I think it looks like you will be bigger this time around... 
I love how bumps look on you slim ladies, I can't help but be jealous xx


----------



## 2nd time

Every time I try to post a pic my web crashes agggh


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi tabatha, I'm finding things ok now that I'm past the sickness. 
Welcome to our thread and baby n bump. 
Have you had a scan? 
Xx


----------



## lynnikins

Yay nearly there at last my booking appointment is tomorrow!!, 
been getting pink discharge nearly daily the last week which is bugging me but I know they likely won't do much, and im looking forward to the MW calling the hospital tomorrow to get me a scan date as they need to do so quickly now as we are running out of time. still feeling the morning sickness most days but been sleeping better at least since it cooled down a bit


----------



## kittykat7210

i know this is really off topic, but i cracked and bought my first baby purchase today, the cutest pair of socks EVER, i know its really early and i'm not out of the woods yet but i just couldn't help myself!

any one else struggling with walking past baby things? xx


----------



## MiniBump

Welcome Tabatha! Hope you're well? I seem to have passed my nauseous, need to eat all the time phase and am feeling pretty good right now!

Had my booking appointment with the midwife this morning so will hopefully get a date for my 12 week scan soon, yay!

Turn 10 weeks tomorrow so can also arrange the Panorama test. Things are starting to feel a little bit real!! :happydance:


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> Feronia- how/what did you bind your belly with? I have read that it helps looks wise, but also in a very practical sense (esp. After c-sections seemingly). If it doesn't hurt, I will definitely try it!

I just used a maternity support belt from Babies R' Us but anything that you can use to bind your belly will work. There is also one called the Belly Bandit, but it's super expensive. I wore it for 40 days after giving birth (24/7 except for showers), and it was really nice for back support. Without it, I could feel all my organs moving around when I picked stuff up -- ick! It helps to kneed the muscles back together so I'll definitely be using it again this time.

Is there supposed to be a rule about buying baby items until a certain point? It hasn't stopped me, lol. I already have everything I need (which isn't difficult with a second)! I figure that even if I have a loss, I'm going to want to try again anyway...


----------



## kittykat7210

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Feronia- how/what did you bind your belly with? I have read that it helps looks wise, but also in a very practical sense (esp. After c-sections seemingly). If it doesn't hurt, I will definitely try it!
> 
> I just used a maternity support belt from Babies R' Us but anything that you can use to bind your belly will work. There is also one called the Belly Bandit, but it's super expensive. I wore it for 40 days after giving birth (24/7 except for showers), and it was really nice for back support. Without it, I could feel all my organs moving around when I picked stuff up -- ick! It helps to kneed the muscles back together so I'll definitely be using it again this time.
> 
> Is there supposed to be a rule about buying baby items until a certain point? It hasn't stopped me, lol. I already have everything I need (which isn't difficult with a second)! I figure that even if I have a loss, I'm going to want to try again anyway...Click to expand...

i dont know if theres a rule, but i've heard most people wait until 2nd or 3rd trimester to buy things in order to limit what can go wrong...

i suppose i would just be even more sad looking at what i'd bought knowing i wasn't pregnant any more /: xx'

i also think its different for a first, i literally have nothing,but i definitely want to wait for the big things, i'd like to know the sex before i go buy prams and cots and paint the nursery and things xx


----------



## MellyH

We bought a tiny little knitted hat and socks the day we got our BFP, to commemorate it, but we haven't bought anything since! I also don't have a good feel for what other people (e.g. our families) will want to buy us when they find out. Everyone seems to say 'don't buy clothes because you'll be given so many clothes!'.


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> We bought a tiny little knitted hat and socks the day we got our BFP, to commemorate it, but we haven't bought anything since! I also don't have a good feel for what other people (e.g. our families) will want to buy us when they find out. Everyone seems to say 'don't buy clothes because you'll be given so many clothes!'.

i never thought about family giving us clothes!! i'm the first in my families generation to have a child so i guess i just never thought!! i dont think a lot of my family will be able to give us much, i know some people get given second hand prams and such but as i'm the first in my generation i dont think anyone has a lot of that stuff haha!


----------



## Feronia

Totally agree about family giving clothes! We haven't had to buy a single article of clothing for DD. We were the first of our families to have children so we got A LOT! We never revealed her sex so we got a ton of really cute gender-neutral clothes. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Agree also with the clothing thing -- DD is two and a half and she STILL gets outfits nonstop from friends and family. No one likes passing up on buying kid's clothes and she has a closet FULL. I actually need to start making a rule about it because she doesn't use half of what people buy for her and we are running low on space to store all her clothing. :\ So you'll be surprised what people want to buy, esp for your first-time baby. :rofl: 

I bought two pairs of moccasins for this baby, as they were on killer sale on Instagram and I'd been stalking the seller for awhile waiting for a sale. :) I only just ordered them but they'll be usable for this baby and other future ones too, so I couldn't resist. That's the only purchase I've made besides snagging a really good deal on a used sit and stand stroller since that'll be the only stroller we buy/use unless I get my lazy butt running outside again once baby comes.


----------



## Captain

You're all going to think I'm crazy but around the time OH and I decided to TTC, we drove down to Seattle for the weekend. We went into Macy's (first time for us both) and there was an insane deal on baby clothes. We couldn't resist, it was a way of us celebrating our decision I guess. We walked out of there with like 5 two piece suits and about five onesies and spent less than $20.

I actually pulled them out of storage yesterday and was looking at them, amazingly they're all summer clothes and will be just the right size for a February baby! I haven't really bought anything since we found out though, now that it's so real we just want to wait to find out the sex! Hubby actually mentioned the other day though that we should go back down for another shopping trip once we know the sex! Ladies I have a hubby that _wants_ to go shopping, hah!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MrsTM1 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic... but how on earth do you edit your 'currently feeling' box?!
> 
> I cannot find it, and it is driving me nuts!!!
> 
> Look up at the top right hand portion of the page, under where your username is. It's the last bit there. Click on it and it will bring up a list! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I was sure it was something simple, but was getting nowhere on the user cp page!:flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

My scan went well everyone, will update the main forum page with picture later. 

I wore my bump support band after ds was born, the most uncomfortable part was everything swooshing around and my jelly skin! 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

I've not been on here in so long again. Got my 12 week scan on Tuesday. So far cravings have been for sweet things, chocolate and fruit in particular. 6 lbs weight gain so far. Tiredness has gone worse but sickness has eased. In it's place the heartburn has started!! :/ here's my bump pic taken on Saturday. With my first I think I showed from 14 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EMYJC

This was me with ds at 34+1, 5 days before he arrived!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommy2missR

EMYJC said:


> This was me with ds at 34+1, 5 days before he arrived!

omg you were so tiny!!!!! I feel like I am almost that big NOW! :wacko:


----------



## EMYJC

Lol. I felt enormous and had actually put on 4 stone!!! X


----------



## MiniBump

I don't normally share photos but I found my bump pics from DD today. I only took some at about 34 weeks because I couldn't believe how big I was (she was born at 37+5 at almost 8lb!) but only at the front, from the back you wouldn't have known!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







23082012338.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









23082012339.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









23082012336.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RaspberryK

That's a fab bump! Although I put on 5 stone with DS and I was huge I wasn't that big in the bum or hips, already I feel like the lovehandles on my hips are huge. 
xx


----------



## kittykat7210

MiniBump said:


> I don't normally share photos but I found my bump pics from DD today. I only took some at about 34 weeks because I couldn't believe how big I was (she was born at 37+5 at almost 8lb!) but only at the front, from the back you wouldn't have known!! :blush:

thats such a perfect bump its lovely!! i hope mine turns out like that, although i'm hoping for a smaller baby (if you can hope for that) just because i'm so tiny haha!!


----------



## 2nd time

My scan is inmless than 12 hours feeling worried I know alot of us yave scans tomorrow if you thank / like this post we will be able to count up howmamy 31st scans we have


----------



## StefNJunk

2nd time said:


> My scan is inmless than 12 hours feeling worried I know alot of us yave scans tomorrow if you thank / like this post we will be able to count up howmamy 31st scans we have

Scan tomorrow here, too!


----------



## MiniBump

kittykat7210 said:


> thats such a perfect bump its lovely!! i hope mine turns out like that, although i'm hoping for a smaller baby (if you can hope for that) just because i'm so tiny haha!!

Well, I'm 5' 9" but very slim with narrow hips so I was hoping for a small one too (my 2 sisters and I were all around 6lb). Unfortunately, my hubby is 6' 4" and was a 9 pounder so she must've taken after him! Whatever, I couldn't push her out and ended up with a section, lol! Hoping this one takes after me!! :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

StefNJunk said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> My scan is inmless than 12 hours feeling worried I know alot of us yave scans tomorrow if you thank / like this post we will be able to count up howmamy 31st scans we have
> 
> Scan tomorrow here, too!Click to expand...

Is it your first scan I camtbbelifeni have waited this long for my 1st gl hope everything is fine


----------



## kittykat7210

MiniBump said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> thats such a perfect bump its lovely!! i hope mine turns out like that, although i'm hoping for a smaller baby (if you can hope for that) just because i'm so tiny haha!!
> 
> Well, I'm 5' 9" but very slim with narrow hips so I was hoping for a small one too (my 2 sisters and I were all around 6lb). Unfortunately, my hubby is 6' 4" and was a 9 pounder so she must've taken after him! Whatever, I couldn't push her out and ended up with a section, lol! Hoping this one takes after me!! :dohh:Click to expand...

i hope my little one doesnt take after my hubby, hes just over 6 ft, but with me just under 5ft and pretty tiny all over i dont think i could walk with a big baby in my tummy!! i'll be falling over forwards by 30 weeks haha!! i might choose a c section if i'm honest /: i know most women prefer a natural birth but if bubbas big i just don't think i'll be able to


----------



## MiniBump

kittykat7210 said:


> i hope my little one doesnt take after my hubby, hes just over 6 ft, but with me just under 5ft and pretty tiny all over i dont think i could walk with a big baby in my tummy!! i'll be falling over forwards by 30 weeks haha!! i might choose a c section if i'm honest /: i know most women prefer a natural birth but if bubbas big i just don't think i'll be able to

If it's your first and does seem to be quite big (and remember scans are not always accurate indicators of birth weight), I would definitely say still give a vaginal birth a try, many small women have birthed big babies with no problems! Obviously, if the doctors advise you otherwise then listen to them but I just wish I'd learnt more about the different positions you can use, i.e. squatting, to open up the pelvis and it might all have been different (although exhaustion played a major part in my labour too)! I'm going for a VBAC this time so it hasn't put me off! :thumbup:


----------



## British Mummy

aaaand joining the list of scan tomorrow gals is me! I'm booked in for 11:30am UK time, but they could easily be running behind. I've felt sick all day. either it's nerves or my body reassuring me there's a baby in there! I have a little bump but I can suck it in. the more I think about it the more nervous I get - DH has noticed I'm a little off today so keeps saying 'scan tomorrow!' with a big smile :) so sweet but not helping lol x lovely first scans to everyone!


----------



## MellyH

I'm sure it will go really well, BM!


----------



## British Mummy

Here's my bump pic for 41 Weeks, I'm pouting because my due date was November 22nd And it was November 30th the day of this photo. with my due date being the 22nd I hadn't really considered the fact that she could've been born in December so I posted this on fb saying 'come on November baby!' I was induced in the end and she was born December 3rd :) x
 



Attached Files:







SC20140730-225457.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i hope my little one doesnt take after my hubby, hes just over 6 ft, but with me just under 5ft and pretty tiny all over i dont think i could walk with a big baby in my tummy!! i'll be falling over forwards by 30 weeks haha!! i might choose a c section if i'm honest /: i know most women prefer a natural birth but if bubbas big i just don't think i'll be able to
> 
> If it's your first and does seem to be quite big (and remember scans are not always accurate indicators of birth weight), I would definitely say still give a vaginal birth a try, many small women have birthed big babies with no problems! Obviously, if the doctors advise you otherwise then listen to them but I just wish I'd learnt more about the different positions you can use, i.e. squatting, to open up the pelvis and it might all have been different (although exhaustion played a major part in my labour too)! I'm going for a VBAC this time so it hasn't put me off! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Totally agree. Ultrasounds are horrible indicators of actual weight, and you can't tell by the way you're carrying either (torso length determines that). My husband is almost 6 feet and my baby only weighed 6 lbs 2 oz and was 18 1/2 inches long, so it's really hard to tell. 

Yeah, squatting and being on your hands and knees opens up your pelvis up to 30% more, and there are plenty of small women who birth 10lb + babies without even tearing. There are four different types of pelvises, and ALL of them can birth babies. Unless there is a structural problem with your hips (e.g. a broken pelvis in early life that reshaped incorrectly, or something like Rickets), or a problem like gestational diabetes, your body won't make a baby that you can't birth vaginally (of course other things can rarely come up that would make a cesarean delivery a better option, but size of baby in relation to your body alone isn't one of them unless you have a problem I already mentioned).

You can totally do it!

Best of luck on your VBAC, minibump!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Doc appt (and I assume scan- will certainly ask for it!) tomorrow, too. Already getting nervous. We saw baby at 9 weeks, so am very hopeful that all is well. That moment when they call you in, I swear my heart rate goes through the roof! 

Hoping for a good, healthy looking bub and a good heart rate. 3pm tomorrow cannot happen soon enough!!

Good luck to everyone else with an appointment tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

the thing is, pain is not a big problem for me, so thats not considered in my decision, its mainly tearing i have problems with, i'm going to put this in a spoiler box because its quite crude so i dont want people who dont want to read this through this haha


Spoiler
my hubby is rather... generously proportioned in the trouser department, and when we... you know... i feel myself pretty much go to the absolute maximum stretching wise, i literally feel like much bigger and i'll tear, and its not as big as a babies head (obviously) so my worry is major tearing and my mum tore with my older sister and she said it was the worst experience of her life and so had a c section with me and has said on many occasions that she wishes she had requested a c section with my sister, both me and my sister only weighing 7 lbs ( my mum is small like me, still a bit taller than me but only by about 2 inches) my mum is also a lot wider hipped than me

i also got hit by a car when i was 12 and dislocated my hip, and still have problems when under strain it can pop out again.


----------



## babymamaagain

I gave birth to a 6.5lb baby girl and ended up with 50 stitches. Tearing is luck of the draw and really isnt about the babies size.
Just do what you feel is right mama. You live with the consequence, no one else.


----------



## emily3399

ive also got my scan on 31/07/14 at 11.40am uk time, had a rough day of antenatal appointments today and ive been put on heparin injections twice a day and an aspirin and non stop talking about my weight. Just hoping for a normal appointment tomorrow although I have a feeling it will end up been transvaginal or rescheduled because of my weight... starting to feel fed up about the pregnancy as its never about the pregnancy its about my weight.... I am trying my best and have lost 6lbs since finding out I was pregnant but on a downer atm :(


----------



## Megamegan

Hi everyone! I just got back from vacation and read through all the pages to catch up, took forever lol.

I too have a doctor appt tomorrow with another scan and I'm so happy I don't need a full bladder for this one! Hope everyone's goes well tomorrow and can't wait to see the updates!

My bump is obvious when I wear maternity clothes. Really obvious- yesterday a stranger asked me if I was pregnant. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Feronia

kittykat7210 said:


> the thing is, pain is not a big problem for me, so thats not considered in my decision, its mainly tearing i have problems with, i'm going to put this in a spoiler box because its quite crude so i dont want people who dont want to read this through this haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> my hubby is rather... generously proportioned in the trouser department, and when we... you know... i feel myself pretty much go to the absolute maximum stretching wise, i literally feel like much bigger and i'll tear, and its not as big as a babies head (obviously) so my worry is major tearing and my mum tore with my older sister and she said it was the worst experience of her life and so had a c section with me and has said on many occasions that she wishes she had requested a c section with my sister, both me and my sister only weighing 7 lbs ( my mum is small like me, still a bit taller than me but only by about 2 inches) my mum is also a lot wider hipped than me
> 
> i also got hit by a car when i was 12 and dislocated my hip, and still have problems when under strain it can pop out again.

I totally understand your concerns. There are things you can do to minimize your risk of tearing for sure though! The first thing is to do kegal exercises, which strengthen your pelvic floor and can assist you with pushing. Optimal pushing prevents tearing. Slow pushing in between contractions can really help compared to pushing the baby out all at once. Try to take it easy, just a little bit at a time. :thumbup: Forceps, epidural usage, and vacuum delivery also really, really increases your odds of tearing. Sometimes tearing isn't important to someone because they know they can just be stitched up, but if avoiding it is important to you, consider the type of interventions that happen. Tearing naturally is definitely better than having an episiotomy, too!

Another thing that helps is doing perineal massages in the third trimester. Just get some sort of oil and stretch the area down and out every day. It really helps! There are tons of tutorials online for this.

And the absolute BEST thing you can do is to avoid giving birth on your back. Seriously, the women I know who birthed on their backs all tore, and the women I know who birthed on their sides, hands or knees, upright, or in a squatting/froggy position by and large did not tear. It isn't full proof of course, but it is the biggest thing that helps. Birthing underwater also really helps prevent tearing. I had a water birth with my daughter and didn't tear at all -- not even a graze -- but having someone support your perineum with warm compresses while you're pushing can help in lieu of a water delivery. :flower:


----------



## Captain

Feronia I seriously love reading your posts. With this being my first everything is so new and tearing is something I'm quite worried about, your posts are always so informative!


----------



## River54

With my last, years ago - bad experience


Spoiler
dry birth, pushing for hours (my doctor got reprimanded because of it), finally used a vacuum, then I was cut & a specialist used forceps.

So, a bit scared of a repeat this time, but I know this time, they can monitor me alot better, so that helps.


----------



## kittykat7210

Feronia said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> the thing is, pain is not a big problem for me, so thats not considered in my decision, its mainly tearing i have problems with, i'm going to put this in a spoiler box because its quite crude so i dont want people who dont want to read this through this haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> my hubby is rather... generously proportioned in the trouser department, and when we... you know... i feel myself pretty much go to the absolute maximum stretching wise, i literally feel like much bigger and i'll tear, and its not as big as a babies head (obviously) so my worry is major tearing and my mum tore with my older sister and she said it was the worst experience of her life and so had a c section with me and has said on many occasions that she wishes she had requested a c section with my sister, both me and my sister only weighing 7 lbs ( my mum is small like me, still a bit taller than me but only by about 2 inches) my mum is also a lot wider hipped than me
> 
> i also got hit by a car when i was 12 and dislocated my hip, and still have problems when under strain it can pop out again.
> 
> I totally understand your concerns. There are things you can do to minimize your risk of tearing for sure though! The first thing is to do kegal exercises, which strengthen your pelvic floor and can assist you with pushing. Optimal pushing prevents tearing. Slow pushing in between contractions can really help compared to pushing the baby out all at once. Try to take it easy, just a little bit at a time. :thumbup: Forceps, epidural usage, and vacuum delivery also really, really increases your odds of tearing. Sometimes tearing isn't important to someone because they know they can just be stitched up, but if avoiding it is important to you, consider the type of interventions that happen. Tearing naturally is definitely better than having an episiotomy, too!
> 
> Another thing that helps is doing perineal massages in the third trimester. Just get some sort of oil and stretch the area down and out every day. It really helps! There are tons of tutorials online for this.
> 
> And the absolute BEST thing you can do is to avoid giving birth on your back. Seriously, the women I know who birthed on their backs all tore, and the women I know who birthed on their sides, hands or knees, upright, or in a squatting/froggy position by and large did not tear. It isn't full proof of course, but it is the biggest thing that helps. Birthing underwater also really helps prevent tearing. I had a water birth with my daughter and didn't tear at all -- not even a graze -- but having someone support your perineum with warm compresses while you're pushing can help in lieu of a water delivery. :flower:Click to expand...


that is actually amazingly helpful thank you, i heard that on all fours is a good one, and i think that would be more comfortable for me rather than having my legs wide (my hip seems to pop out more often in that position) but you've given a lot of helpful information so thank you, and i will definitely discuss these with my midwife next time i see her xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

babymamaagain said:


> I gave birth to a 6.5lb baby girl and ended up with 50 stitches. Tearing is luck of the draw and really isnt about the babies size.
> Just do what you feel is right mama. You live with the consequence, no one else.

Fifty stitches?! Wow- you are a brave lady :thumbup:

I am somewhat freaked out by the whole birth idea. I like to be in control (in general), and feel like no matter what prep you do, there is always the possibility of something unknown knocking you if course. Must admit that episiotomy and use of forceps/baby getting stuck are my big fears! I guess I will just wait and see how I feel/what baby is up to closer to the big event, and then do the best to be prepared. I must admit to being tempted by the more controlled Caesar option. Just not sure that I would actually choose that option when push (literally) comes to shove. If you do it, there do seem to be a lot of benefits to natural birth.

And welcome back, Megan... I was wondering where you were! :hi:


----------



## Feronia

Good luck for those of you with upcoming scans!

When I was a first time mom, I read the _Hypnobirthing_ book (by Marie Mongan). That, _Ina May's Guide to Childbirth_, and _Spiritual Midwifery_ were all SUPER helpful in making me calm down and be ready for birth. I grew up hearing my mom relate horror stories about birthing my brother in me and I swore I wouldn't have kids because of it. I changed my mind when I was 25 though after DH and I were together for 10 years. I'm super excited to give birth again!


----------



## swanxxsong

I tore with my 6'6 baby, she was tiny but she still gave me a tear but it was minor. It honestly was not that bad pain-wise - better than I expected. I did perineal massages in third tri and I think it helped a lot. 

Ina Mays book was wonderful IMO. I loved it! 

Hypnobirthing is on my must-read list for this baby. 

I won't lie. I was convinced I would have an elective section with my daughter. Then I began reading and was convinced for a completely natural birth. I went from one end of the spectrum to the other. :rofl: Funny how those things sometimes even out in time!


----------



## jmandrews

Below is a picture of me at 38 weeks pregnant with my DD. I was induced and had my DD at exactly 39 weeks. So you can imagine how big my belly was then! Everyone thought I was having twins. I had an easy labor and delivery. I had an epidural. Pushed 17 min with no tearing. She was 7lbs 1oz and 19.5" :) I can only hope and pray my labor and delivery is as easy as it was with my DD. 
Oh and I am 5'3.5" my weight at 4 weeks was 107lbs. Not sure if I have gained weight or not. I
Gained 36lbs with my DD. I weighed 142 with her.
I will post a current bump pic tomorrow. I showed early with DD so only makes since that I'm showing even earlier this time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ttc126

I just wanted to say don't worry too much about birth! 

I am literally the biggest baby ever. I also had a million things go wrong with ds birth. I was on magnesium sulfate to prevent seizures from severe preeclampsia, and induced on pitocin. I went about half the time with no epidural but since i was literally not allowed off my back with the mag, i opted to get one. It really sped things up and helped me relax. They turned it off for pushing. I remember it hurting, but i seriously thought "hey this is not that bad" while pushing. I had a tear that required 15 stitches but while i could feel it, it didn't hurt like i thought it would. I didn't shed a tear! And literally i was prepared for the worst.

When i got out of bed the first time, i felt like my butt was so heavy and falling off! But honestly there wasn't even as much blood as i expected. Granted, i had a baby in nicu, was severely anemic, and had several other complications, so maybe i didn't notice, but i wasn't even that sore down there! 

Think positive! Our bodies were made for this and know what to do. My recovery, even with a hemorrhage and surgery 3 weeks postpartum, was much easier than expected. By 5 weeks postpartum i felt really good! I promise it's not as bad as we all imagine. 

Just wanted to give some reassurance! Even when things dont go as planned, it's still not as awful as you'd think. 

Wishing you all a happy birth and hoping very hard we all have uncomplicated deliveries!


----------



## SurpriseBub

As a first timer, I just think it is all very daunting... A friend of mine was like 'when you get there, it is all pretty inevitable, so you just have to go with the flow'... Seems logical!


----------



## MellyH

Here is my 10 week twin bump! It's my first pregnancy, so I was hoping I'd have awhile yet, but I already have a belly!

https://i.imgur.com/2WNEm7J.jpg


----------



## 2nd time

I thimk its 7 scans today if I counted right mine is 9am uk time still nervouse good luck girls


----------



## maisie78

emily3399 said:


> ive also got my scan on 31/07/14 at 11.40am uk time, had a rough day of antenatal appointments today and ive been put on heparin injections twice a day and an aspirin and non stop talking about my weight. Just hoping for a normal appointment tomorrow although I have a feeling it will end up been transvaginal or rescheduled because of my weight... starting to feel fed up about the pregnancy as its never about the pregnancy its about my weight.... I am trying my best and have lost 6lbs since finding out I was pregnant but on a downer atm :(

Emily you don't look as big as me (UK size 22) and although it has been raised no one has made me feel awful for being big either this time or last. I am.in the high bmi clinic and will have to have gtt at 20 and 28 weeks but I didn't get GD last time and my baby was only 6lb 4oz. Being overweight does not automatically mean you will have complications. I'm sorry they are making you feel this way though xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> MiniBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> i hope my little one doesnt take after my hubby, hes just over 6 ft, but with me just under 5ft and pretty tiny all over i dont think i could walk with a big baby in my tummy!! i'll be falling over forwards by 30 weeks haha!! i might choose a c section if i'm honest /: i know most women prefer a natural birth but if bubbas big i just don't think i'll be able to
> 
> If it's your first and does seem to be quite big (and remember scans are not always accurate indicators of birth weight), I would definitely say still give a vaginal birth a try, many small women have birthed big babies with no problems! Obviously, if the doctors advise you otherwise then listen to them but I just wish I'd learnt more about the different positions you can use, i.e. squatting, to open up the pelvis and it might all have been different (although exhaustion played a major part in my labour too)! I'm going for a VBAC this time so it hasn't put me off! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree. Ultrasounds are horrible indicators of actual weight, and you can't tell by the way you're carrying either (torso length determines that). My husband is almost 6 feet and my baby only weighed 6 lbs 2 oz and was 18 1/2 inches long, so it's really hard to tell.
> 
> Yeah, squatting and being on your hands and knees opens up your pelvis up to 30% more, and there are plenty of small women who birth 10lb + babies without even tearing. There are four different types of pelvises, and ALL of them can birth babies. Unless there is a structural problem with your hips (e.g. a broken pelvis in early life that reshaped incorrectly, or something like Rickets), or a problem like gestational diabetes, your body won't make a baby that you can't birth vaginally (of course other things can rarely come up that would make a cesarean delivery a better option, but size of baby in relation to your body alone isn't one of them unless you have a problem I already mentioned).
> 
> You can totally do it!
> 
> Best of luck on your VBAC, minibump!Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about the size of the baby, I was measuring large and had already been tested for GD, I had a growth scan 4 days before DS was born and initially measured bigger but the consultant came in a remeasured and asked if I ate a lot of crap, I said no. He said between 8&8.5lb. He was actually born 10lb3oz, other than a 26 hour labour - due to a pocket of waters between his head and my cervix, all went relatively smoothly. I was at home but the midwife left me saying I would be hours - despite my waters breaking (the whole reason I wasn't dilating past 5cm) she didn't re-check for dilation,wouldn't return when my contractions were closer because she said they weren't lasting long enough. We went to hospital and he was born within half an hour or arriving, a few pushes (flat on my back against my wishes I will add) and no tearing at all. 
xx


----------



## maisie78

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days, been working and then 3 hour appointment at hospital yesterday. I will try to catch up. Hope you are all well. I have been keeping up to date with some news, good and bad, through our fb group.

I had my scan yesterday and was measured as 13+3 so Raspberry if could change my due date to Feb 1st please? Saying that he will actually be a January baby as I have requested a section. I asked the Dr if he though I would have to plead my case to get one and he said that with the reasons I have given (anxiety after emcs last time then dd's condition and then needing to plan for her care as she is disabled) he couldn't see why I would be refused. 

I have been referred to the high bmi clinic which wasn't a surprise and.just means that I will see a different set of Drs. I will be having 2 GTTs this time at 20 and 28 weeks and will have growth scans at 28 and 36 weeks but I am not concerned as I didn't get GD last time and dd was only 6lb 4oz. I suspect this baby will be bigger as he is a boy but I can't imagine he will be huge. I have already lost 11lbs so feel confident I can keep my weight under control.

I had the NT scan and that came back at 2mm. Anything up to 2.5 is in normal range at this gestation so although I have to await the blood results I am confident he is fine :) We watched him having a big drink, we saw him gulping it down and then he got huge hiccups so was bouncing up and down :) 

And this is him <3


----------



## xxshellsxx

Glad all went well with NT scan Maisie - lovely pic! 

I also have my NT scan today - 1.30pm UK time (5 hours from now... not that i'm clock watching or anything :dohh: ) I'm actually terrified i will get there and one or both of my babies hasn't made it! I have no reason to fear this, both heartbeats seen and heard at 9+ 3 weeks. I'm so in love with both my miracles already i can't bear the thought that anything could change. Hoping the NT measurements for DS are low as my age up's the risk already.

good luck to all with scans today!! x


----------



## maisie78

Good luck Shells I'm sure everything will be.fine xxx


----------



## MiniBump

Great scan pic Maisie, glad everything went well! Good luck to all the other ladies having scans today, can't wait to see your little beans!

Blood results have shown I'm slightly anaemic so it's iron tablets for me! Suspect I'll switch to Spatone though cos I'll no doubt end up constipated. At least it explains why I've been feeling so tired and weak!! x


----------



## British Mummy

everything is fine! and only one in there :D measuring slightly ahead (based on lmp was 11 Weeks 2 days, based on my o date, because I have short cycles which they never listen to I was 11 Weeks 4 days) little baby is measuring 12 Weeks 2 days, please change my due date to February 10th! :D 
here is photo...
hope everyone else has happy and healthy scans!! x
 



Attached Files:







SC20140731-134624.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 2nd time

I had my first scan this morning there is one lovly baby with a great hb. They found a sch which worried me a bit so scared of bleeding hope this doesnt happen


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations on your scans British Mummy and 2nd time :)

2nd time there is a group for SCH so it might be worth posting in there for some experiences and advice. I thought that was what I had when I had my bleed at 7 weeks and from what I am read there is usually a positive outcome xx


----------



## Feronia

Congrats on the scans so far! :D



2nd time said:


> I had my first scan this morning there is one lovly baby with a great hb. They found a sch which worried me a bit so scared of bleeding hope this doesnt happen

Try not to worry if you haven't had any bleeding. If you're asymptomatic, the chances of re-absorption are really, really high. I was diagnosed with SCH at 6 weeks when I had a TON of bleeding, and so far so good, I haven't had any red bleeding since and no spotting since 8 weeks! :dance:


----------



## MoonLove

2nd time said:


> I had my first scan this morning there is one lovly baby with a great hb. They found a sch which worried me a bit so scared of bleeding hope this doesnt happen

I've had ginormous amounts of bleeding already in my nearly 13 weeks, but i had it with my first as well. It's bloody scary but seen my baby three times now, totally healthy :cloud9: Don't worry about it, i worried so much about starting bleeding all the time and sometimes it just happened, my body just likes to play up!


----------



## MellyH

Glad to see all the scans coming back well :D


----------



## swanxxsong

So exciting that there's so many scans today! Looking forward to seeing more scan pics :) 

A week from today is my next midwife appointment and then the Monday after that (the 11) is my scan. I am excited to see baby again!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations on the scans girls xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Appointment went very well, such a relief to see my beautiful babies moving around and flipping about - i'm so in love!! Due date moved as they are measuring a week ahead at 13+4 and 13+2 (caught up by 2 days) instead of 12+4 Baby B (the bigger of the 2) 74.9mm crown to rump already! Baby A 71mm! Uterus is at my belly button!! :shock: Dues date now 1st February, with my induction being at 37+2 that''s the 12th january!

Baby B on top - Baby A on the bottom - in 'bunk beds' lol Baby A is still being a bugger and likes to lie on it's side and sideways on! 
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/babyAandBbunkbedsresize_zpsa7cc337e.jpg

Baby B:
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/babyBresize_zps76b47d0a.jpg

Baby A:
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/babyAresize_zpsa76215d5.jpg

they had to change scanner probes to measure Baby A it could get a better angle - hence the quality difference in the pics x

NT measurements were 2mm and 2.1mm which i belive is the 'normal' range - bloods were taken today straight afterwards so i await my risk factor in the post! x


----------



## savvysaver

So glad all the scans are going well today! 

Shells, so glad both babies are doing well!


----------



## emily3399

Our scan went well too and nt measurement was low risk and I was also measuring ahead of dates so my final official due date is now 14th February :) so great news all round for us today.


----------



## Captain

Ahh loving all these pictures!! Congratulations ladies!


----------



## 2nd time

My pic
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-31 15.11.37.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations ladies xx beautiful pictures, so pleased to hear everyones scans have gone so well xx


----------



## Feronia

Congrats on the great scans! I'm so happy for all of you! :D


----------



## MellyH

Awwww so many bubbas!!


----------



## StefNJunk

2nd time said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> My scan is inmless than 12 hours feeling worried I know alot of us yave scans tomorrow if you thank / like this post we will be able to count up howmamy 31st scans we have
> 
> Scan tomorrow here, too!Click to expand...
> 
> Is it your first scan I camtbbelifeni have waited this long for my 1st gl hope everything is fineClick to expand...

It's my second, first was at 6 weeks, so we only saw a little blob with a heartbeat. Scan in 3 hours!

As for birth and small babies... my first was average (7 pounds 9 ounces), and almost didn't want to come out. I was in natural labor for about 48 hours when I was transferred from my birthing center to the hospital because I wasn't dilating past a 9 (had been stuck there for about 6 hours). My midwife told me to get an epidural so my body could relax and dilate. I ended up going another 14 hours after that, 5 hours of pushing, and we had to use the suction. Luckily she came out RIGHT before they were going to say csection! And I'm crazy enough to try natural labor again ;)


----------



## Feronia

I was in active labour for 56 hours! No idea about dilation because they weren't checking me after 4 cm (and I didn't want them to). My midwives just let you push if you feel like pushing, so finally I felt like pushing and she was born easily in 20 minutes. Sometimes it just takes a while. Sometimes pushing while you're at 9 cm is okay if you feel like pushing, and the act of pushing can cause you to dilate to 10. In my case, DD was in a bad position -- brow presentation and occiput posterior -- but acupuncture during labour caused her to turn on her own into a good position. I have no idea why some places set time limits!


----------



## StefNJunk

Feronia said:


> I was in active labour for 56 hours! No idea about dilation because they weren't checking me after 4 cm (and I didn't want them to). My midwives just let you push if you feel like pushing, so finally I felt like pushing and she was born easily in 20 minutes. Sometimes it just takes a while. Sometimes pushing while you're at 9 cm is okay if you feel like pushing, and the act of pushing can cause you to dilate to 10. In my case, DD was in a bad position -- brow presentation and occiput posterior -- but acupuncture during labour caused her to turn on her own into a good position. I have no idea why some places set time limits!

I didn't want to be checked either, but my midwife insisted because of how long it was taking. My daughter was face up, which was part of the problem. When I was stuck at 9 we tried pushing it out of the way - my midwife pushed on the lip of cervix that was left with her fingers while I pushed as hard as I could. Hurt like HELL. We tried that 3 or 4 times with no luck whatsoever. I REALLY didn't want to transfer, but it worked out... I'm not sure she would have come out without the suction, honestly. And I would have said no to a section, I was fine with pushing all night if I had to, and she wasn't in any distress.


----------



## MellyH

I just booked in for a "Preparing for Multiples" class - that makes it seem more real!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

All the scan pics look absolutely gorgeous ladies :)

So, I've been trying to find baby's heartbeat with the doppler for about 1.5 weeks now and no luck. Was laying in bed and OH said why don't you try the doppler, so I did and we found the heartbeat. So happy :)

I was so nervous and scared to have my scan on Wednesday but now I cannot wait. Just want to see baby again.

I won't be on for the next couple of days as LO is turning 3 tomorrow and having a big party on Saturday. Be back on Sunday :) xx


----------



## Captain

Well I was in good spirits yesterday but I was feeling really crappy! I woke up this morning and felt ten times worse! I used the blood pressure monitor we have at home and sent a picture of the screen to my Oh (working away, used to be a paramedic) and he told me to go to the hospital. He even wanted me to ask one of our neighbours to drive me! So now I'm sitting in the waiting room of my clinic ready for a walk in.

I'm light headed, dizzy and weak. I'm hoping they can do something other than tell me to go home and rest up. Ive been struggling with low blood pressure from the beginning and think there might be some anemia there too.


----------



## Feronia

StefNJunk said:


> I didn't want to be checked either, but my midwife insisted because of how long it was taking. My daughter was face up, which was part of the problem. When I was stuck at 9 we tried pushing it out of the way - my midwife pushed on the lip of cervix that was left with her fingers while I pushed as hard as I could. Hurt like HELL. We tried that 3 or 4 times with no luck whatsoever. I REALLY didn't want to transfer, but it worked out... I'm not sure she would have come out without the suction, honestly. And I would have said no to a section, I was fine with pushing all night if I had to, and she wasn't in any distress.

Face up, as in occiput posterior? I really really hope I don't have another OP baby due to how long my labour was! Last time I was a horrible sloucher and lounged back on the couch often, but since having DD I've read that sitting up straight and leaning more forward -- and avoiding bucket-type seats -- in the third trimester helps baby be in a better position and helps prevents OP presentations. So this time I'm going to force myself to sit properly, lol.

Glad everything worked out for you! :thumbup: Ooooh I bet pushing the lip of your cervix would hurt!


----------



## MiniBump

Hope you feel better soon Captain! I've been feeling similar and have been started on iron tablets today (not sure what my hb level was). My blood pressure yesterday was 100/58 which is low but fine I think. 

Loving all the scan pictures, feel like I'm miles behind you all!


----------



## StefNJunk

Feronia said:


> StefNJunk said:
> 
> 
> I didn't want to be checked either, but my midwife insisted because of how long it was taking. My daughter was face up, which was part of the problem. When I was stuck at 9 we tried pushing it out of the way - my midwife pushed on the lip of cervix that was left with her fingers while I pushed as hard as I could. Hurt like HELL. We tried that 3 or 4 times with no luck whatsoever. I REALLY didn't want to transfer, but it worked out... I'm not sure she would have come out without the suction, honestly. And I would have said no to a section, I was fine with pushing all night if I had to, and she wasn't in any distress.
> 
> Face up, as in occiput posterior? I really really hope I don't have another OP baby due to how long my labour was! Last time I was a horrible sloucher and lounged back on the couch often, but since having DD I've read that sitting up straight and leaning more forward -- and avoiding bucket-type seats -- in the third trimester helps baby be in a better position and helps prevents OP presentations. So this time I'm going to force myself to sit properly, lol.
> 
> Glad everything worked out for you! :thumbup: Ooooh I bet pushing the lip of your cervix would hurt!Click to expand...

Yep, OP. I hope it doesn't happen again either! I'm still a horrible sloucher and lounge on the couch... work from home so I sit on the couch with my laptop! Last time, though, I spent the last 6-7 weeks sitting on a birthing ball because she had flipped breach for awhile... I actually FELT her flip to OP the week before she was born while I was driving in to work... it hurt! And I knew what had happened because from that moment on I could feel EVERYTHING she did. 

FX for both of us that they come out how they're supposed to this time!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on the lovely scans ladies, so happy for you all xxx


----------



## 2nd time

With my first I had a 72h labour then forceps. She was back to back but we git her out weighing 5lb 2oz at 41 weeks it didnt put me off 20 weeks later I was expecting her sister she was about 6hours and 2 pushes 12 weeks later I got preg with my son 3 hour labour and he xame on his iwn under a blanket lol dd3 born nov 13 was my best no pain relief great feeling and I gave birth on all 4s just like I always wanted to she devivered herself though 6cm dilated to born in 10 min lol

I love labour its the best part what an achievement we are fantastic


----------



## Feronia

2nd time said:


> With my first I had a 72h labour then forceps. She was back to back but we git her out weighing 5lb 2oz at 41 weeks it didnt put me off 20 weeks later I was expecting her sister she was about 6hours and 2 pushes 12 weeks later I got preg with my son 3 hour labour and he xame on his iwn under a blanket lol dd3 born nov 13 was my best no pain relief great feeling and I gave birth on all 4s just like I always wanted to she devivered herself though 6cm dilated to born in 10 min lol
> 
> I love labour its the best part what an achievement we are fantastic

Wow, that's awesome! If I can go from a 56-hour labour to a 6 or 3 hour labour, that would be great! If you don't mind me asking, did you have IUGR with your first? 5 lbs is soooo small for 41 weeks!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ds was sideways :wacko: head down but half way between back to back and not, I think his shoulders wouldn't fit right the other way and they were hooked out one at a time by the midwife which I think wouldn't have been necessary had I been in my position of choice. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Captain, any updates? How are you doing?


----------



## 2nd time

Feronia said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> With my first I had a 72h labour then forceps. She was back to back but we git her out weighing 5lb 2oz at 41 weeks it didnt put me off 20 weeks later I was expecting her sister she was about 6hours and 2 pushes 12 weeks later I got preg with my son 3 hour labour and he xame on his iwn under a blanket lol dd3 born nov 13 was my best no pain relief great feeling and I gave birth on all 4s just like I always wanted to she devivered herself though 6cm dilated to born in 10 min lol
> 
> I love labour its the best part what an achievement we are fantastic
> 
> Wow, that's awesome! If I can go from a 56-hour labour to a 6 or 3 hour labour, that would be great! If you don't mind me asking, did you have IUGR with your first? 5 lbs is soooo small for 41 weeks!Click to expand...

All my babies have been iugr my first was a supriee at delivery as they thought I was big but after that I have had reg growth scans I book 20w 32 w 36w and 38w scans today they have all been healthy and straihht home. My consultant today said they are reserching cases like mine we are a mixed race couple I am white british and dh is indian in decent apparently this mix makes small babies but if the woman is indian and the mam white you get higger babies weird but true in our case as sil has a white dh and 9lb babies


----------



## ttc126

Congrats on the scans ladies! So happy for all of the good news! 

Yay for shells and maisie! So excited we're due date buddies now! I too will have a January baby ladies! Being induced too! So excited!


----------



## ttc126

Shamz, glad you found the hb! I thought everything would be ok :) 

Captain, hope you're ok!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

With DD my labour went smoothly, I honestly wasn't struggling with the pain until the last half an hour and did it on gas and air. However after the birth I collapsed and lost a LOT of blood, about 5 pints, I was rushed into theatre and given a general anaesthetic and basically had to sign a bit of paper giving them permission to do anything to save me, even a hysterectomy. Turned out the bleeding was from a 4th degree tear very high up so as I'd been lying down the blood had pooled until i stood up. My DH had to catch me. He was terrified, him and DD were kicked out the room and it filled with doctors and I was put on drips and then just rushed away. Most scary experience of my life. This baby will be an elective section, I can't risk going through any of that again!


----------



## Captain

Hi melly, just got home. Didnt get any answers but the Dr sent me for a blood test as he thought it was my iron as I suspected. So just waiting to hear back from them now, should be tonight or tomorrow. Just glad I'm feeling a little more like myself now than I was this morning!


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain - look after yourself love! xx


----------



## Feronia

2nd time said:


> All my babies have been iugr my first was a supriee at delivery as they thought I was big but after that I have had reg growth scans I book 20w 32 w 36w and 38w scans today they have all been healthy and straihht home. My consultant today said they are reserching cases like mine we are a mixed race couple I am white british and dh is indian in decent apparently this mix makes small babies but if the woman is indian and the mam white you get higger babies weird but true in our case as sil has a white dh and 9lb babies

Oh wow, that's interesting that IUGR can happen with mixed-race couples. I wonder why. So glad that all of your babies got to go home right away!


----------



## MellyH

Glad you're home again Captain. Rest up! And eat a steak!


----------



## SurpriseBub

We had a very good appointment today. We could see baby moving around some, and everything looked good. Hb was 161. Soooooooooo happy!

My doc looked to be around 20 weeks pregnant, so not sure what that means re: Will she be the one doing delivery? Didn't feel we could ask, so will wait and see. She is the most junior in a practice of 3, and we have already seen one of the other doctors (who was also good), so feel it will go well whoever is there on the big day! 

Celebrated by buying some super cute baby shoes: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Leather-Sh...1406851315&sr=8-1&keywords=lion+newborn+shoes

Also have a new due date- raspberry k, can you please change me to Feb 17?


----------



## Captain

Thanks for all the concern ladies, all this heat doesn't help, just takes it out of you! I've loved hearing about all the scans today, so glad they all went well and so many good pictures! SurpriseBub those are some super cute shoes!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> Thanks for all the concern ladies, all this heat doesn't help, just takes it out of you! I've loved hearing about all the scans today, so glad they all went well and so many good pictures! SurpriseBub those are some super cute shoes!

Glad that you seem to be feeling better. Look after yourself! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Is everyone on the Facebook page yet? Seems like there isn't that many on there as there is in here. Don't be shy! We are
Having fun talking about poops over there. Also sharing our sweet adorable ultrasound pics. :)


----------



## maisie78

Captain glad you are feeling a bit better, take care xx

Suprisebub love the shoes :)

Urgh! It's 4am and I can't sleep. I fell asleep with dd at 9pm but woke up at 12 when oh came to bed and started snoring. Gave it up at 1am and have now so far watched the last 2 episodes of Hannibal s2 and am now watching Masters of Sex whilst eating chicken super noodles. I am going to be rather tired today :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

maisie78 said:


> Captain glad you are feeling a bit better, take care xx
> 
> Suprisebub love the shoes :)
> 
> Urgh! It's 4am and I can't sleep. I fell asleep with dd at 9pm but woke up at 12 when oh came to bed and started snoring. Gave it up at 1am and have now so far watched the last 2 episodes of Hannibal s2 and am now watching Masters of Sex whilst eating chicken super noodles. I am going to be rather tired today :(

I wake at stupid o'clock everyday lol I've found a snack and a cup of tea helps me drift back off. .. snack of choice this morning was mini chedders lol can't be bothered going for a cuppa so will make do with my water for now :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh maisie, that's tough. :(

I'm not on the Facebook page but I'm happy keeping it here! But not if all the discussion moves somewhere else.


----------



## SurpriseBub

maisie78 said:


> Captain glad you are feeling a bit better, take care xx
> 
> Suprisebub love the shoes :)
> 
> Urgh! It's 4am and I can't sleep. I fell asleep with dd at 9pm but woke up at 12 when oh came to bed and started snoring. Gave it up at 1am and have now so far watched the last 2 episodes of Hannibal s2 and am now watching Masters of Sex whilst eating chicken super noodles. I am going to be rather tired today :(

I have stayed up late the last couple of nights, and it is fast becoming a habit! I think it is hard to get comfy in bed. Enjoy your noodles and tv, I say! Let future Maisie deal with the fatigue! :winkwink: ...and I sure hope dd will take a nap for you!


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> Is everyone on the Facebook page yet? Seems like there isn't that many on there as there is in here. Don't be shy! We are
> Having fun talking about poops over there. Also sharing our sweet adorable ultrasound pics. :)

I am not huge on FB these days... But v. Much enjoying this thread!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

I always feel sad when everyone goes over to facebook I love bnb I like the anonymity and I dont trust secret groups on fb lol


----------



## RaspberryK

I think we are all still on here too xx


----------



## maisie78

Oh's day off today so he got up with dd :) Of course she didn't get up until 8 today whereas when I have to get up with her I'm lucky if she sleeps until 6! Anyone else's children total traitors when it comes to their Daddies lol? :)
So anyway I have had about 4.5 hours so not feeling too awful but will probably nap with her this afternoon :) But I must admit I did enjoy watching a bit of tv on my own. I can't remember the last time I was actually able to sit and watch something grown up in peace.

Hope everyone is having a happy Friday!


----------



## bubbamadness

Yay! I'm a plum today!! :yipee: So happy to have got this far. First midwife appointment is Monday and then my first scan on 14th. Can't wait :happydance:

Glad you're ok Captain. The heat is hard to deal with. I find it hard to keep cool already. Think I might need some extra iron, so I've just stocked up on Spartone iron supplement.


----------



## MrsTM1

jmandrews said:


> Is everyone on the Facebook page yet? Seems like there isn't that many on there as there is in here. Don't be shy! We are having fun talking about poops over there. Also sharing our sweet adorable ultrasound pics. :)

Is it a secret group? I don't want anyone on my FB to know that we are pregnant again yet! If so, tell me how to join (aka, who should I pm my e-mail address for an invite?).


----------



## RaspberryK

It's secret and all details are in the first post xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

2 weeks today until my 12 week scan! Wish it was earlier, I'm so impatient!


----------



## franny2402

Hi All,

Just thought I would let you all know my scan went really well :) I am now due on the 10th February and I cant wait :).

So excited so find out if its a little boy or girl, I'm thinking boy!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats to everyone on the perfect scans! I had mine yesterday too and it went great. I felt such happiness after seeing our baby. At first, he or she was moving around and then baby calmed down and posed for the pictures. We heard the heartbeat but she didn't bother measuring it. DH took a video of the whole thing which I was very happy about.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3309.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG_3310.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Franny, your scan pic is very cute xxx


----------



## kittykat7210

couldn't resist these <3 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Norwich-20140801-00185_zpsfd748fec.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations everyone, franny I think you have a boy there too xx


----------



## Feronia

Congrats! :D Franny I also think that you're having a boy based on where I think the nub is.


----------



## Megamegan

Has anyone here done cloth diapering? I want to maybe try it, but, I work (thinking about hiring a nanny when I'm at work at least in the beginning) and I'm wondering if it would be too much to keep up with. I guess nothing is impossible but I don't want to get too overwhelmed. Maybe if I manage to find a nanny who has experience with cloth diapers, it would be fine.

I love learning all this fun stuff :)


----------



## 2nd time

All my kids are compleat traitor s when it comes to daddy but im the bad cop so he is favourite wish he would dicaplin them a little drives me mad. Im actualy going out on my own tonight its my friends suprise baby shower first time in forever im free


----------



## MoonLove

Is anyone else in an absolutely foul mood 24/7? I am like a seething furnace of anger at the moment. I am constantly swearing under my breath and just feeling like everything is getting on my nerves. ARGH! I don't remember feeling like this the first time round! I just can't relax!


----------



## jmandrews

I wasn't meaning switch to Facebook only... I just noticed there wasn't as many over there as we have here. I use both :) 
I think in the future it becomes easier to stay in touch as our little ones grow. 
I love bnb too. Just didn't know if everyone was aware of the FB group.


----------



## RaspberryK

Gem it's probably just because you have a nearly 3 year old, I've a feeling we are going to have terrible 3's as 2 has been easy up til now. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

bumblebee, 2 weeks today until my scan too!! I had a bad dream last night that the scan didn't go well. :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> bumblebee, 2 weeks today until my scan too!! I had a bad dream last night that the scan didn't go well. :(

hunni i had dreams like that very often! very vivid and upsetting, but all is well here and i think it's just our inner fears we try and keep hidden during the day coming to a head while we sleep :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan said:


> Has anyone here done cloth diapering? I want to maybe try it, but, I work (thinking about hiring a nanny when I'm at work at least in the beginning) and I'm wondering if it would be too much to keep up with. I guess nothing is impossible but I don't want to get too overwhelmed. Maybe if I manage to find a nanny who has experience with cloth diapers, it would be fine.
> 
> I love learning all this fun stuff :)

I've done 100% cloth diapering, so ask any questions! :thumbup: The Natural Parenting forum is also a really good resource. It's really not difficult and I don't feel that it adds in extra work. Instead of bringing a bag of stinky diapers down to the trash, you bring it to your wash. I do a wash every 2-3 days, but she potty trained at 17 months so I'm back to regular washes. I love it -- saves sooo much money!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, i too have done cloth. Ds will be 15-16 months when new baby arrives.... how did you potty train early? I'm really wanting to try because although i don't mind two in diapers I'd rather minimize the time spent doing that :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I did cloth on and off and part time, the biggest mistake I made was buying the whole set of bambino mio which just didn't work for us, I tried various other types but I could never get the right fit and abdorbancy for ds without spending a fortune - again. 
We even struggled in disposables particularly at night once he was sleeping through. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

So glad to see great scan pics and hear good updates from yesterday! Congrats ladies!

Captain I'm glad you're starting to feel a wee bit better. I hope they're able to give you some answers to perk ya back up 100%! :hugs:

SurpriseBub I love those shoes, so cute!

I think only a very few people are exclusively using our FB page. I know I check into both. FB is convenient for me as I get alerts to my phone, whereas my phone usually shuts down BNB after a couple of minutes. Dang glitchy POS. I need a new phone. :rofl: But I like utilizing both places. :) BNB is the only baby site I've stuck with since I was TTC with my daughter. LOL. 

Megan I did CD with my daughter and plan to with this one. I... am a bit CD obsessed. ;) Feel free to ask any questions you may have! :) There's also quite a few groups and pages on FB that I've utilized for CD. I found it was a huge help in the beginning! My only drawback is we had to stop CD when we began working on potty with my daughter, as the stay-dry in my diapers was making her happy as a clam to pee herself and not be bothered. She's stubborn as a mule about that. SIGH. But now they're all cleaned, stripped and ready for the next one!


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
yay reached 13 weeks!
only two more days to go before im technically in second tri and
only 6 more days to go before im officially in second tri! 

yesterday my mom bought a swing for my sister cause she really needed one
baby refuses to sooth without being rocked and she has a bjorn bouncer but it gets tiring bouncing it with your foot constantly and if you fall asleep or stop for whatever reason her baby wakes us 
so my sister told me that i could pick out the swing and get her whatever i wanted because she is going to hand me down it to me when i have the baby
so after spending like an hour in babies r us trying to decide and driving this poor sale associate up the wall making her put new d batteries in the display models
i finally decided on this one

https://www.gracobaby.com/products/pages/glider-elite-gliding-swing-brompton.aspx
and her baby and her absolutely love it! 

only two more weeks until my next appointment
when we get to find out what day we get to find out the gender!


----------



## maisie78

I like that swing Bridget. We have been looking for one too. We have a bouncy chair which was Dd's but like your sister I don't really want to be bouncing it with my foot constantly especially with a toddler to look after. Plenty of time to decide yet though :) And congrats on being 13 weeks xx


----------



## MellyH

Yay 13 weeks Bridget!! Nice looking swing. :D

I'm interested in cloth diapering. Can anyone estimate what the set-up costs would be for twins? I am interested in either the prefolds or the MCNs, no real preference either way. So, how many would I need to start with?!


----------



## swanxxsong

What's nice about prefolds, Melly, is that they can be even be concocted from tea towels and such, so they're cheap! LOL. I loved prefolds with my daughter. I have some inexpensive cotton flats like the ones my mom used with us (huge and you fold down to size) and I believe I paid ten dollars for a dozen. I also have some pricier sustainablebabyish brand prefolds and a variety in-between. We didn't start until 4 months so I'm unsure about necessity of # for a newborn. Hopefully Feronia or others who began at day 1 can chip in there. :) 

Speaking of Feronia -- have you read Active Birth by Janet Balaskas? I'm only a few chapters in but am loving it so far. Was curious if that's one of the ones you've read. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

https://www.amazon.com/OsoCozy-Pack-Birdseye-Unbleached-Diapers/dp/B004GTLRY4

I have these flats but had gotten them a little cheaper at a store closing sale. Wash easily, dry quickly in the sun and I loved how they could fold to fit any size. :) 

Then I have a variety of prefolds from various companies. I think I have over a hundred diapers ATM. Need to sell some of my sbish soon before #2 comes as I don't need quite so many..... :rofl:


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks everyone, I'm going to post about it in the Natural Parenting section and hopefully get some more answers. DH is really worried about it in general so I want to hear from other working moms who managed to cloth diaper. :)


----------



## ttc126

Melly, we used Prefolds and covers with my son. I had Gerber prefolds at first which strongly do NOT recommend.

Now i have some green mountain prefolds (4dozen) and we generally go through 6-7 a day. They are very absorbent and have no leaks. I got 3 doz small for this new baby as my gerbers are crap. I also use the bummis covers. Easy to wash and use! I've tried thirsties, but they are wearing out where my bummis are still working great! I like prefolds because i can wet soak them in a wet pail. I usually do diapers every 2-3 days, so 2ish loads a week. 

I would say i bought 10 medium covers which ds used from 3 months to current and i bought 10 small and 6 newborn. Total i spent $160 on covers, but i happened upon the only cd store in town when they were going out of business. On prefolds i wasted $89 on 6 doz gerber. But my new ones from green mountain i spent $250. 

We also use snappis to secure the diaper under the cover but you don't have to. Even with the wasted $ on Gerber, i stillthink we saved a ton by using cloth. It's not all that time consuming....maybe a little more yuck factor when you don't just toss them and have to wash, but it honestly doesn't bother me or dh. 

Here's the link to the bummis site. They have videos and even some nice starter kits...

https://www.bummis.com/us/en/


----------



## bridgetboo62

well it looks like i should start looking for a job soon
i dont really like customer service or dealing with the public
so im thinking about applying to some dishwasher positions


----------



## SurpriseBub

Interesting to hear you ladies talk about cloth diapering... I was looking into it, but deep down don't think I could really handle it (I am a bit of a germaphobe, so not sure I could handle the clean up!) 

There look to be some biodegradable disposable options, so that might be my compromise!


----------



## bubbamadness

Megamegan said:


> Congrats to everyone on the perfect scans! I had mine yesterday too and it went great. I felt such happiness after seeing our baby. At first, he or she was moving around and then baby calmed down and posed for the pictures. We heard the heartbeat but she didn't bother measuring it. DH
> took a video of the whole thing which I was very happy about.

Congratulations megamegan. So cute xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

SurpriseBub: my husband felt the same way at first. He was like "we are NOT cloth anything our kid's butt!"

Shockingly he actually loved the diapers and even washed them for me at times I was sick and stuff. Haha. But it's definitely not for everyone. I expected it to be a gross process at first and was pleasantly surprised. But there are other options out there as well that I know people use. :) it's great that they're offering more options nowadays than just huggies, luvs and pampers! Haha


----------



## bridgetboo62

when is a good time to create a baby registry?
when do people usually have their baby showers?

i want to have mine around my Vday (24 weeks)
so that would be mid-late october


----------



## ttc126

I think people usually have showers in the 3rd trimester.... 

With my son i had one at 32 weeks and one at 34 weeks. Baby came at 36 weeks so it worked well. 

My friend is 33 weeks and having a diaper shower tonight! :)

You can do whatever you want, i think generally people have them in 3rd tri...

Btw happy 13 weeks!


----------



## swanxxsong

With my first I was due February 7. But due to the holidays and family scheduling issues, my shower was right before Thanksgiving. 

She came a month early so I was lucky because our only other plan was mid-January and she would have been here before then. LOL


----------



## swanxxsong

As for creating the registry, you can begin anytime. :) I started mine around 16 weeks I think. Little things I knew I wanted. Then we did research and registered for the bigger items -- crib, car seat, etc. We did a lot of car seat research to make sure it was a good fit for the cars we had and stuff. 

Then I joined the Car Seats for the Littles FB group and want all the car seats. All. :( LOL


----------



## Feronia

Potty training is SO individual, and what I did with my daughter may or may not work with our second. Some kids take to potty training earlier, others don't, and I think personality has the most to do with it.

What we did was get a little potty for her (a Beco potty that is compostable and good for tiny butts) when she was 6 months old, and we'd just put her on it occasionally for fun. We did half-assed elimination communication essentially! 

Around a year we noticed she'd have a dry diaper in the mornings, so I'd make sure to put her on the potty first thing in the morning, after naps, and after eating, and she gradually started using it more and more. Then when she was a typical toddler and HAD to follow me into the bathroom every time I went, I started leaving her potty in there and sometimes she'd use it. We made a big deal about when she used it, but never punished her when she didn't or pressured her into it. Around 15 months we started leaving her diaper-free while at home, and she just started to go and use it on her own to pee, and finally to poop as well. We're transitioning her to use other potties while we're out, and she's pretty good about it, but for long days I still will put her in a diaper and just ask her occasionally whether she needs to use the potty.


----------



## River54

Got back from my u/s - all is looking great. OH even got to take a small video clip.
So relieved!!


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> Yay 13 weeks Bridget!! Nice looking swing. :D
> 
> I'm interested in cloth diapering. Can anyone estimate what the set-up costs would be for twins? I am interested in either the prefolds or the MCNs, no real preference either way. So, how many would I need to start with?!

We used pre-folds quite a bit and I love them the best! My daughter had super skinny legs, so just about everything else leaked besides the prefolds. It ran us about $250 for everything, so maybe double that for twins? We weren't well prepared when she was a newborn. We only had 12 prefolds and 3 covers so we were doing laundry once or twice a day. It sucked! 25-30 seems pretty good for doing laundry every 2-3 days. Bummis makes a really nice start up set that comes with covers, prefolds, snappis, and I think some biodegradable liners that I never used. 



swanxxsong said:


> Speaking of Feronia -- have you read Active Birth by Janet Balaskas? I'm only a few chapters in but am loving it so far. Was curious if that's one of the ones you've read. :)

Yes, Active Birth is awesome! :thumbup: I totally agree what it's saying about less pain and better positions for pushing.


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear you also liked it! I must say, I had been slacking with my yoga but after two chapters I got off my butt and did my yoga! LOL. looking forward to continuing reading it. A friend from BNB had suggested it and it's one of like 50 books my midwife suggested. So relieved that the first one I chose off the list is a positive one hahaha.


----------



## MrsTM1

I'm already starting to buy cloth nappies/diapers. I have 5 flats, 3 newborn (trial pack someone gave me), 1 wrap (for now, need more of those!), and 13 birth to potty pocket nappies. I also have 32 (I think?) inserts - mostly microfibre. I have everything washed and hanging outside on our lines so that they can be rained on overnight and tomorrow. Hopefully by Monday I'll be able to take everything down and start stuffing the pockets! Have spent approximately £82 ($130) so far. Planning on spending another £50-75 before little one arrives on nappies.


----------



## 2nd time

Kiddycare are closing most of there stores in the uk gotbavgreat cl8eingbsale on


----------



## Megamegan

Ok, I just can't get enough of these ADORABLE cloth diaper covers. I just watched the video on Bummis website about how to use Pre-folds, and I am sold. Sold. I'm doing this. Absolutely seems like the easiest thing ever!!! And with my niece and nephew I have seen so many poop explosions up the back, and pee leaking out, and it just seems like Pampers disposable diapers are almost pointless. 

Yay! I'm so excited now!


----------



## jmandrews

I think I had my shower around 32 weeks with my DD. Anyone plan on having a "sprinkle" if baby is the opposite gender of your first? I'm debating it since we don't have anything boy. We will do a diaper party again. We had 7 months worth of diapers because of doing a diaper party. :)
Speaking of swings we have the mamaroo and love it! It'd pricey but definitely worth the money! I'm getting really anxious to find out the gender of this baby. Anyone doing old wives tales? Someone told me to try the crystal draino test.


----------



## Feronia

Super cute diapers, MrsTM! I love the owls!

heh I'd like to do a diaper shower but with cloth. Perhaps we could request people bring one newborn diaper, cover, or a few reusable wipes? We got rid of all of DD's newborn diapers. Stupid!


----------



## swanxxsong

I am not planning anything except possibly a gender reveal party and that's entirely up in the air right now. Otherwise, we are not having anything else. I had 3 showers with Aria and a fourth planned that we missed because she was born early. It was tiring -- granted I hadn't asked for four, but still. :rofl: I'm hoping my sister has a girl (she just found out that she's pregnant and due in March) and that I'm having a boy and then we can just swap clothes. LOL


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan - prefolds rock! Granted my opinion is a biased one haha but we lived for prefolds and fitteds in our house. I have some pockets and AIOs but we mostly used the prefolds. 

I want to know the baby's gender so I can buy cute covers. Ahhhh!!

And I am slowly stalking for a new woven wrap. I have decided this baby will get a rainbow wrap to symbolize being my rainbow baby. :) currently have three carriers on my "must buy" list... hubby is just rolling his eyes. XD


----------



## Megamegan

Hahaha @ hubby rolling his eyes... mine is getting slammed with new "non standard" ideas every few days and he's so quick to reject everything until he learns more about it. I would never know what I'm learning without the internet/this forum, so I'm really grateful to have you ladies to talk to and so many great blogs and informative sites to browse! I said cloth diapers this morning and he goes "I've already thought about that, and no way. It's disgusting, it's poop, I'm not putting poop in the washing machine." I gave him a few hours of hints and random texts, and by the end of the day he's already like "You can try it if you want" Haha!


----------



## Feronia

swanxxsong said:


> And I am slowly stalking for a new woven wrap. I have decided this baby will get a rainbow wrap to symbolize being my rainbow baby. :) currently have three carriers on my "must buy" list... hubby is just rolling his eyes. XD

Ooooh what are you looking at? Yeah, my hubby rolls his eyes too, lol. I have 3 wraps, a Tula, and that's all I'm allowed to get, but we don't have a stroller so I feel justified!

Here's my daughter's legacy wrap, a Kokadi Bronte:


And here's the legacy wrap for this baby, a Girasol daeg: 
 I love rainbows!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhhhh your legacies are gorgeous! I want to come roll around in the deliciousness. Ahhh!

I have a custom NuzzleMe mesh SSC (peacock print, current photo) that was a fortune haha. And I live for it. I sold my Storch Leo and Ergo as we didn't use them at all in comparison. And I have a ring sling I love. 

But I am torn. I actually love the Little Frog rainbows, there's a couple of theirs I love so much. I would also love an Ahoi and a Wunderland. And a Pfau. But hubby is putting limits on my buying as I also need a new Moby and want a nicer sling (my current is a very nice mesh one). And my friend is one of the partners for Danu Slings which is new out of N Ireland. They're gorgeous and I want a Sky Songs wrap by them. And... And.... And... 

Oh and I have an MT my sister made me. Red, black and white corduroy. I. Love. It. 

My carrier wish list is quite long. :( I keep seeing ones I want. LOL. 

Carriers are obsession-creating!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, thanks for all the info :)

We half ass do elimination communication now so you've given me great idea of how to proceed. I definitely don't want to push him at all, just try and see what happens. Thanks so much!!!!

Ok, so several of you seem so knowledgeable about carriers. What can you recommend? I am toying with the idea of not buying a double stroller and investing in some nice carriers instead. I'm in the US so am unfamiliar with UK brands :)

So excited for you Megamegan!!!!!! I think the cloth leak way less than disposable. I bought a pack for a trip we took recently and DS had 2 outfits ruined by stupid leaky disposables. Ugh. Never again!


----------



## Feronia

haha, they certainly are obsessive making! I started out with a used, $10 Bjorn when I first was expecting DD. Then I learned about babywearing, wraps, SSCs, etc. and resold it before she was born!

Ooooh I love your wishlist. I really wanted a wunderland and a pfau at one point (pfau WAS going to be this one's legacy), but DH vetoed them. He hates wraps, but he vetoes designs he doesn't like. Pssh. He thinks they look like beach towels. :nope: :shrug: He only wears the Tula, so I splurged and got him a WC tula in colours he likes (red and black), and yay, he likes it!

I used to have a little frog and it was actually very well made! I just grew out of love with the particular colour, but the rainbows are very nice! Can't wait to see what you pick out!


----------



## swanxxsong

TTC there's so mant wonderful ones out there! If you're on FB I suggest the groups Everyday Babywearing for general info and there's both a Babywearing Swap and Babywearing for a Budget swap where all carriers are at or under $100. 

Honestly I also began with a Bjorn but never used it on my child. I used it on my nephew and it hurt my back lol. So I got rid of it. 

Personally, I loved my stretchy Moby wrap for the newborn stage. I wore her all over the place. But at about 15 pounds it began to hurt so I gave it back to my sister. Then we began using a Mei Tei. I then bought an ergo which I loved, but sold to buy my custom SSC. I have a love for buckle carriers. 

I didn't even try a woven wrap until A was about 18 months. I fell in love! 

There's so many different options. It truly does depend on a few things, like how often you want to use it and for what periods of time, for one. Like I love my ring sling for quick errands and such but since it is on one shoulder, it doesn't last as long for me as a wrap or SSC. 

I would definitely see if there's a local Babywearing group or a shop near you that sells them where you can try them on. Trying on friends' carriers really did open my eyes quite a bit! 

Feronia I have been dying to borrow someone's Tula for a few weeks to try it. Keep forgetting to ask my friend to swipe hers. They're so lovely!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, I totally agree with swan that going to a meet up or finding a lending library in your area is really nice if you're just starting out. It's really subjective, so it's great to try things out beforehand and learn about how to use various options. I love the Babywearing on a Budget group, too! I got a really nice, soft shorty wrap there that I'm just in love with. :)

Yeah, Mobys (and other stretchy wraps) are awesome for newborns, but they get really hot in the summer. Shouldn't be a problem for our February babies though! Stretchy wraps are a lot more forgiving than wovens, too, if you're new to babywearing. I borrowed a woven from a friend when DD was a newborn and I was horrible at it! I just needed practice, but the early pics of her in that woven are too embarrassing to post. :haha: This time I'm confident using a woven from birth!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I have an Ergo, but love the look of woven wraps!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Super cute diapers, MrsTM! I love the owls!
> 
> heh I'd like to do a diaper shower but with cloth. Perhaps we could request people bring one newborn diaper, cover, or a few reusable wipes? We got rid of all of DD's newborn diapers. Stupid!

Could you use muslins for nb nappy? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh girls, I've been sick and called in sick at work :( 
First time in two weeks. 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I feel so sick today too, I've been feeling fine this past couple of weeks! :(


----------



## RaspberryK

It's so strange to get it reappear at 13 weeks though. .. mine was bad 7.5/8-9.5weeks I think then reappeared briefly at 11 weeks and had felt totally fine since then. Xx


----------



## maisie78

I have had a bad few days too Raspberry. I had to go back to bed this morning and leave Daddy in charge. I felt so ill. Glad it's rest days or I would have called in sick too :(


----------



## RaspberryK

I still feel crap, whatever happened to feeling great in 2nd tri? Xx


----------



## MiniBump

I've been feeling sick again last few days too, mainly in the afternoons (get heartburn too so could be that). Thankfully, I don't work but trying to look after a demanding toddler whilst feeling like crap is haaaard!!! Hope you ladies are feeling better soon :hugs:

I have a Tula Toddler but can't use it at the moment as it's too uncomfortable on my stomach. Wish I'd known more about slings and babywearing when DD was a newborn but have only been looking into it recently. We have a local group so I'll definitely be going there in a few months to try some out before the new baby comes.

I've spent hours looking at cloth nappies too but haven't dared take the plunge (and our local Council have stopped offering incentives now).


----------



## maisie78

I just got a letter through with my nt results. Been given a 1 in 435 chance of ds. I know that is considered low but it still seems pretty high to me. I know my age is a factor, I'm 35, but still that is not nearly as low as I had hoped. With already having a disabled child it's got me pretty spooked :(


----------



## RaspberryK

That my dear is 0.22% , or 434/435 chance of being perfectly healthy. It's very low.

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

This might help?

https://www.wolfson.qmul.ac.uk/serv...tests/calculating-the-risk-of-down-s-syndrome

xx


----------



## MiniBump

That's why I debated not having the NT scan Maisie, purely because I think being 35 will make me higher risk automatically causing unnecessary worry but RaspberryK's right, when you express it as a percentage, it's much lower than it initially sounds!


----------



## maisie78

RaspberryK said:


> This might help?
> 
> https://www.wolfson.qmul.ac.uk/serv...tests/calculating-the-risk-of-down-s-syndrome
> 
> xx

Thank you for this. It has actually made me feel better. For my age I would be given a 1:350 chance so that must mean that my nt measurement, hcg and papp-a results have lowered my chances to 1:435. Like I said I just got a bit spooked wondering if those results perhaps point to other issues. I didn't have the test with dd so have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> That's why I debated not having the NT scan Maisie, purely because I think being 35 will make me higher risk automatically causing unnecessary worry but RaspberryK's right, when you express it as a percentage, it's much lower than it initially sounds!

We were also thinking of not having it! I am 27 so didn't think the risk would be high but then we said yes just do it anyway. I wouldn't consider further testing though as it's risky if it did come out "high risk" . 

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

maisie78 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> This might help?
> 
> https://www.wolfson.qmul.ac.uk/serv...tests/calculating-the-risk-of-down-s-syndrome
> 
> xx
> 
> Thank you for this. It has actually made me feel better. For my age I would be given a 1:350 chance so that must mean that my nt measurement, hcg and papp-a results have lowered my chances to 1:435. Like I said I just got a bit spooked wondering if those results perhaps point to other issues. I didn't have the test with dd so have nothing to compare it to.Click to expand...

Yep looks like the combined results have lowered the risk so that's really good! 

xx


----------



## MiniBump

Well that was my point RK, why bother having the NT scan if we're not going to have CVS or amnio because of the risks but my hubby said he needed numbers to work with to prepare himself. Even though I explained that we could still be the 1 if the result came back 1 in 10,000 so it's not really telling him anything without the additional testing, he wanted the NT done so we're having it!

I compromised by also agreeing to the Panorama test which will, hopefully, give a more accurate result so I won't have to worry if that comes back low risk even if the NT comes back high!


----------



## maisie78

I am just extra anxious after dd. We had a 1:140000 chance of her getting IP and then within that a 1:10000 chance of her going completely blind so odds have never been on our side :(

Eta: with hindsight I don't think I should have got the tests done. No number was ever going to reassure me with our history. I will do my best to see the positive between now and my anomaly scan on Sept 12th.


----------



## Feronia

maisie78 said:


> Thank you for this. It has actually made me feel better. For my age I would be given a 1:350 chance so that must mean that my nt measurement, hcg and papp-a results have lowered my chances to 1:435. Like I said I just got a bit spooked wondering if those results perhaps point to other issues. I didn't have the test with dd so have nothing to compare it to.

That's really reassuring that they lowered your odds based on what they found! Being over 35 automatically makes them calculate your odds as 1:350? That seems a bit ridiculous to me. Nonetheless, I bet it's stressful, especially if you've been that 1 in the past... :hugs: I really think everything is fine with your little guy though!

I'm skipping the NT scan to avoid the stress.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been that one in thousands statistic too so I know what you mean by it not being that reassuring xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

maisie78 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> This might help?
> 
> https://www.wolfson.qmul.ac.uk/serv...tests/calculating-the-risk-of-down-s-syndrome
> 
> xx
> 
> Thank you for this. It has actually made me feel better. For my age I would be given a 1:350 chance so that must mean that my nt measurement, hcg and papp-a results have lowered my chances to 1:435. Like I said I just got a bit spooked wondering if those results perhaps point to other issues. I didn't have the test with dd so have nothing to compare it to.Click to expand...

Sorry that the test has caused more stress! Like everyone has said, the number looks good when you analyze it :hugs: if you wanted reassurance, could you ask for the harmony or maternit21? Maybe the two of those tests looked at together would help ease your mind?


----------



## MrsTM1

I refused the NT test last pregnancy, but this pregnancy the midwife told me that I'd get 20 extra minutes seeing baby if I agreed to it, so I said sure. Isn't going to change how much we love little one, plus they need to draw blood anyway because the poor midwife couldn't get any at my booking appointment. I don't care about the results, I'm just happy to get the extra 20 minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Maisie, or anyone in the UK who has had it done, how long did it take to get the NT results through the post? I had mine on thursday, Sonographer told me the risk goes up from age 37 (i'm 36) and i know my numbers are below the 3.5mm high risk (2mm & 2.1mm). Had bloods taken straight after the scan - what is the usual time scale? Also if i hear from my midwife before i get the letter i know it's high risk, if it's low i will get the results before she will x


----------



## MellyH

I didn't original want the prenatal screening/NT scan because of a all the reasons stated above, but I want to see the twins again so I can reassure myself they're both okay. And my husband missed the first scan and wanted to see them himself. So we changed our minds! I don't think I want to know the actual numbers!


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> Maisie, or anyone in the UK who has had it done, how long did it take to get the NT results through the post? I had mine on thursday, Sonographer told me the risk goes up from age 37 (i'm 36) and i know my numbers are below the 3.5mm high risk (2mm & 2.1mm). Had bloods taken straight after the scan - what is the usual time scale? Also if i hear from my midwife before i get the letter i know it's high risk, if it's low i will get the results before she will x

She took my mobile number and said I would know within a week by telephone if it was high risk, or a letter would arrive in a couple of weeks if low risk. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Maisie sorry you're going through this stress! I think based on the research from Ras and everyone it does seem like a very low risk. I'm sure your little boy will be just fine but like the others I've been on the wrong end of statistics too so i know how scary it is to feel as if nothing can be reassuring. :hugs: 

By the way, i love the name you have chosen! Caelen is so unique!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you swan and feronia! I'm not on Facebook, but will look into finding out more info as far as local group :) Some girls in my breastfeeding support group may know of local options :) Thanks!!! 

Ras, so sorry you're sick again! Hoping it's just an odd hormone surge and not a total morning sickness relapse! 

So Monday dh and i are going to have an "end of the first trimester" celebration! I have to go for my blood draw in the morning then we'll go pick out a few things for baby, then to lunch! :) It was one of my favorite things from my son's pregnancy so really looking forward to it. 

Anyone else celebrating?


----------



## kittykat7210

i've decided to take my mum out for afternoon tea on monday, i'm thinking because i'll be 11 weeks by then i should be over the hardest bit and so could tell her then? do you think thats a good idea or should i wait until i'm definitely out of the 1st trimester? xx


----------



## maisie78

xxshellsxx said:


> Maisie, or anyone in the UK who has had it done, how long did it take to get the NT results through the post? I had mine on thursday, Sonographer told me the risk goes up from age 37 (i'm 36) and i know my numbers are below the 3.5mm high risk (2mm & 2.1mm). Had bloods taken straight after the scan - what is the usual time scale? Also if i hear from my midwife before i get the letter i know it's high risk, if it's low i will get the results before she will x

I got mine far quicker than I expected. I had the blood drawn after my scan on Weds so at about 1230 and I got the letter in today's post.

Thanks for all the replies ladies, really appreciate them. OH doesn't seem concerned and he is usually the worry wart in our relationship so I am going to take my lead from him and be happy with my low risk result :) x


----------



## ttc126

Kitty i think if you are ready you should share your news! To me, there's no real magical week, and 12 weeks is just a guide :) Hope you have a lovely tea!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Me and hubby were just listening to baby on the Doppler and it was so strange - it felt like something pushed it away?? I'm only 10 weeks so couldn't have been baby could it? It really felt like it but I doubt it! Probably just a build up of gas or something haha!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

kittykat7210 said:


> i've decided to take my mum out for afternoon tea on monday, i'm thinking because i'll be 11 weeks by then i should be over the hardest bit and so could tell her then? do you think thats a good idea or should i wait until i'm definitely out of the 1st trimester? xx

I had been wanting to wait, but my husband pushed me to tell my parents yesterday. I do feel better having told them and my brother... But will hold off telling anyone else for a few weeks. I think it is personal, and very up to you!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Me and hubby both decided to wait to tell our parents, only 2 weeks more to try and hide it!!


----------



## Captain

I told my mother as soon as I got my positive poas! But I've only told my mother, father, and siblings so far. We'll be with my sister-in-law and family this time next week and we're going to tell them! So excited! The week we get back from there should be the week we have our gender scan so we will tell everyone else then!


----------



## ttc126

Hey captain! Did you ever get your blood results? You feeling better?


----------



## Captain

ttc126 said:


> Hey captain! Did you ever get your blood results? You feeling better?

I called the next day and they had them in, but that doctor hadn't looked at them, I was told I would have to go in and have another walk in appointment to find out my results. Some system, eh?!

I'm feeling a lot better today though thank you. I don't think I was drinking enough and with the heat I got really dehydrated. I guess I wasn't following OH's advice, "if you're not drinking you should be peeing!". I'm still thinking I will need iron supplements but I will wait until my appointment with ob Tuesday now to find out!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Had my first scan this previous Wednesday, it was a wonderful moment even though I was alone. The baby kept jumping around and waving , the heart beat was 164. It was such a lovely moment. I still haven't told my family yet, not sure how to go about that but I just want to get it over with. I also got a lot of blood drawn everything center back negative but I have a UTI. does anyone else have this or had one before from pregnancy (this is my first time for both).

Any who , how are you ladies and your lovely babies coming along so far?


----------



## ttc126

Captain, glad you're doing better! How silly you have to wait for results! Hope you have a good appointment Tuesday!

Dcm, I've had lots of utis but never during pregnancy. It's not too worrying, especially since your dr caught it and it's treating you. Are you on antibiotics? I recommend cranberry juice (not the juice cocktail but pure, unsweetened cranberry juice). That helps really fast. it's bitter, but you could put it into some carbonated water to help. The other thing you can do is put some baking soda in a shallow bath (if you're having burning). Just don't drink sugary drinks as uti bacteria thrive on sugar and make sure you drink lots and lots!


----------



## Feronia

dcm_mw12 said:


> Had my first scan this previous Wednesday, it was a wonderful moment even though I was alone. The baby kept jumping around and waving , the heart beat was 164. It was such a lovely moment. I still haven't told my family yet, not sure how to go about that but I just want to get it over with. I also got a lot of blood drawn everything center back negative but I have a UTI. does anyone else have this or had one before from pregnancy (this is my first time for both).
> 
> Any who , how are you ladies and your lovely babies coming along so far?

I had a UTI when I was pregnant with DD. It was asymptomatic so I had no idea until it started pre-term contractions. My midwives used herbs to stop the contractions and then I went on antibiotics and all was well. This time, they told me to pee whenever I have the urge and to drink cranberry juice or coconut water to help prevent them.


----------



## swanxxsong

TTC: that's right, sorry I forgot you had mentioned earlier that you don't use FB! I know that on the BabyWearers International site (https://www.babywearinginternational.org/) you can find info on local groups. But you're right too, I bet your BF mamas would have some good suggestions! :) 

I am finally not feeling sick all of the time, only fleetingly and not even daily. But man, I am super-duper tired! I think it's from the insomnia, but when I try to nap to catch up I can't even fall asleep. I went to Lush and got some wonderful lavender products to try and help me, since regular lav EO on its own was not cutting it! :rofl: Here's to hoping... or maybe I just wanted an excuse for a Lush shopping spree? ;)


----------



## ttc126

Captain, glad you're doing better! How silly you have to wait for results! Hope you have a good appointment Tuesday!

Dcm, I've had lots of utis but never during pregnancy. It's not too worrying, especially since your dr caught it and it's treating you. Are you on antibiotics? I recommend cranberry juice (not the juice cocktail but pure, unsweetened cranberry juice). That helps really fast. it's bitter, but you could put it into some carbonated water to help. The other thing you can do is put some baking soda in a shallow bath (if you're having burning). Just don't drink sugary drinks as uti bacteria thrive on sugar and make sure you drink lots and lots!


----------



## maisie78

Happy 14 weeks mummy2missr, ttc126 and Shells!

Officially second tri now :) x


----------



## xxshellsxx

maisie78 said:


> Happy 14 weeks mummy2missr, ttc126 and Shells!
> 
> Officially second tri now :) x

And to you :thumbup: xx


----------



## Katy78

I gave blood for the DHT in advance so I'll have the results on the spot. I wasn't considering not doing the NT scan. I'm 36 and my odds are already higher because of that. Where I come from, you get NT for free if you're between 35 and 37 (I'm going to a private place so I'm paying 100  for DHT and NT) and amnio if you're 37 or more. If your numbers are above 1:300, amnio is for free in any case.


----------



## dcm_mw12

ttc126 said:


> Captain, glad you're doing better! How silly you have to wait for results! Hope you have a good appointment Tuesday!
> 
> Dcm, I've had lots of utis but never during pregnancy. It's not too worrying, especially since your dr caught it and it's treating you. Are you on antibiotics? I recommend cranberry juice (not the juice cocktail but pure, unsweetened cranberry juice). That helps really fast. it's bitter, but you could put it into some carbonated water to help. The other thing you can do is put some baking soda in a shallow bath (if you're having burning). Just don't drink sugary drinks as uti bacteria thrive on sugar and make sure you drink lots and lots!

Thanks a lot , what usually happens doing this? Sorry if I sound dumb for asking , again I never experienced this before and how will I know that it's over (will I have to test again). But thanks hunny, I love cranberry juice even the bitter one so I should be fine :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Feronia said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan this previous Wednesday, it was a wonderful moment even though I was alone. The baby kept jumping around and waving , the heart beat was 164. It was such a lovely moment. I still haven't told my family yet, not sure how to go about that but I just want to get it over with. I also got a lot of blood drawn everything center back negative but I have a UTI. does anyone else have this or had one before from pregnancy (this is my first time for both).
> 
> Any who , how are you ladies and your lovely babies coming along so far?
> 
> I had a UTI when I was pregnant with DD. It was asymptomatic so I had no idea until it started pre-term contractions. My midwives used herbs to stop the contractions and then I went on antibiotics and all was well. This time, they told me to pee whenever I have the urge and to drink cranberry juice or coconut water to help prevent them.Click to expand...

Thanks , I really want to try the cranberry juice method. Do you have to take the antibiotics? The reason I'm asking is because I'm so hesitant about taking all these pills at the same time.


----------



## Megamegan

Once you have a UTI, cranberry juice is not very effective at killing the bacteria. It does help prevent them, though. I think you should definitely take the antibiotics, because UTIs can turn into kidney infections which can be extremely dangerous... not worth the risk! Sometimes the symptomless ones are the most dangerous because you don't catch it early enough. I had that happen to me once- I had a bladder infection and the only reason I went to the ER was because I had a pressure sensation on my bladder for a few days that was getting worse, and they said it had gotten really bad. Very different from the one UTI I had where I was peeing blood and in excruciating pain- another severe UTI but in a different way! And, that was on my honeymoon. Yep. It was awesome.

And I think the only way to know if it's gone is to finish the antibiotics and get another urinalysis to be sure. I'm sure it won't be a problem :) But I just wanted to warn you against trying to cure it with the cranberry juice alone, because most likely that won't do the trick.


----------



## Feronia

Totally, cranberry juice won't cure it, it can only be preventative. I'm really hesitant about taking antibiotics as well, but for a UTI during pregnancy, I definitely would. A UTI almost started pre-term labour for me so I am being very careful.


----------



## jmandrews

I had a UTI during the first tri with my DD. They pretty common during pregnancy. I had no idea I had it though. I took antibiotics. uTI's can be dangerous to baby. I don't think cranberries are a cure. Maybe talk to your dr or midwife more about it. I'm not professional. The anibiotic I took was safe during pregnancy. I don't think there is a way to know it's gone without either taking all your prescription of antibiotics or having another urine test done. I had UTI's a couple times growing up and they can be very painful. Again id just ask your dr of advice.


----------



## jmandrews

11 weeks as of yesterday! :) yay! I have my 12 weeks appt on Wed. with my Dr. :)


----------



## ttc126

Dcm, definitely take the antibiotics the dr prescribed. The cranberry juice just helps you feel better faster and as others have said can be preventative. You definitely don't want to mess around with it. My doctor has a handout of how utis can cause miscarriage and preterm labor (like feronia said). The risk of using an antibiotic that your doctor gives you knowing you're pregnant is far less of a risk than leaving it untreated.
When i get one, i finish the medicine and then my dr has me take another test to make sure it's gone. You'll just have to ask how your doctor wants to handle it :)

Hope you feel better soon!

Happy 14 weeks due date buddies!!!!

Happy 11 weeks jmandrews!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay technically in second tri today!
but i wont officially be moving over until thursday (14 weeks)
heard baby heartbeat fast and strong my home doppler today
about a week and a half until my next prenatal appointment


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm confused by trimesters.. UK 2nd Trimester starts at 13 weeks? How come on here nobody moves to second tri until 14 weeks? is that the rule for here? I can't find anything x


----------



## bridgetboo62

no
its just personal preferance
some people believe that second tri starts at 12 weeks
some people believe 13 weeks
others believe 13 and a half weeks
and others 14 weeks

in reality 40 divided by 3 is 13.3333333333
so 13 weeks and 3 days is technically how many days there are in a trimester
but i would rather start at 14 weeks


----------



## bridgetboo62

finding clothing that is comfortable/fits/looks good is starting to get challenging
i think i will be purchasing some maternity clothes soon
i have been using the hair tie to button my jeans trick combined with my bellaband
and tank tops just dont look good anymore with my wide hips so i have been wearing a big flowing top over them
also my boobs dont fit into my 32a anymore either so im thinking of buying some nursing sports type bras maybe? i dont really know anything about nursing bras haha
my belly seems to be getting more pronounced i think i will pop early

my OH still hasnt told his family yet
i dont know when he plans on telling them but i hope he doesnt wait too long
i dont want them to be mad cause he waited so long to tell them
or think it was me that wanted to wait so long


----------



## ttc126

Congrats on 2nd tri Bridget! 

I personally count from 14 weeks because i feel like 2nd tri is sooooooo long anyway.... i don't know why but it drags on far worse than 1st tri for me. Lol!!!! 

I may just be bitter because i tend to feel gross till past 20 weeks anyway! 

So when are our next appointments ladies? Bridget, you said about a week and a half for you. I know swan has a big appt in about a week. I have one tomorrow with the hematologist then one next Monday with the ob and i will get to see my bean again!!!! So excited! Hoping I gain enough weight for dr to be happy. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah my next appointment is on thursday the 14th at 1pm
i will be exactly 15 weeks
i will be getting my blood drawn for the Maternal Serum Alpha-Fetoprotein Screening and scheduling my anomaly scan! so we get to find out what day we get find out if we are team pink or team blue. then i know the days will really drag on until that scan
i will be counting down everyday


----------



## xxshellsxx

My next appointment is Tuesday 2nd September with the midwife, 4 weeks between each appointment coming up, sometimes only 2 weeks, be it scans, midwife or OB :thumbup:

20 week scan week beginning 18th september, then scans at 24wks, 28wks, 32wks, 36wk<< dates arranged for the next one after each one.

GD test 27th October 
OB - 3rd November


----------



## Captain

I totally need new bras, my belly's still flat but my breasts have ballooned! :laugh2:


----------



## bridgetboo62

has anyone been experiencing any round ligament pain?
i think i have it kind of feels like odd cramping on either side of my lower abdomen
and i get side stitches a lot more often now


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow so i have longer cycles and my due date jumped around a lot from jan 31st judging my LMP to feb. 7th judging my informal ultrasound at first appointment to feb 3rd according to ultrasound tech at second ultrasound to feb 5th according to radiologist who reviewed results from second ultrasound

and i knew what day i conceived because we only DTD one day that cycle (LMP april 26th 30-32) which was may 15th cycle day 20 which would give me a super short luteal phase so i couldnt have ovulated much later than the 15th

i just looked it up and the only day we DTD that cycle may 15th
if i really did conceive that day my due date would be feb. 5th
same as my final due date that the doctors and radiologists came up with after two dating scans
awesome!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have had cramping the last couple of days, which really freaks me out. I don't think it is round ligament pain, though. I think it is just stretching. I also have a retroverted uterus, and apparently that can cause it, too as around now my uterus should be straightening up. Already looking forward to our nt scan Aug 11. I can never get enough of seeing baby! 

Bridget- I was looking for maternity/nursing bras, too. They can seemingly get pretty pricey! Wal-Mart seemed to have a decent range pretty cheap... I think I will buy $50 worth to get free shipping, and that should come close to seeing me through pregnancy and nursing. To a certain extent, I am happy to go for quantity over quality in this case!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks everyone for you input , I'm actually on my way to pick up my prescription now. I don't want to risk anything at all. Thanks again


----------



## RaspberryK

On the topic of nursing bras, I didn't get fitted for mine until I was a couple of weeks in to bf. 
I got maternity ones at 20 weeks (used bra extenders before that) my size stayed the same 20-41 weeks only I went from the tightest to loosest setting. My boobs went up 2 cup sizes and the back down 2 after the birth. 
This time I will also wait. I just used soft sleep bras and stuff til I got them sorted. 
I won't be getting fitted for nursing bras again till after as 
there is no way anything fitted in late pregnancy will be remotely the right size. My boobs got huge quickly this time so I'm in non wired but not maternity just yet, when I out grow these I'll switch to maternity. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

bras are expensive
i cant afford to keep buying them
so im hoping i can find one or two that will fit throughout pregnancy and breastfeeding


----------



## ttc126

Surprisebub, i have a retroverted uterus too! I also had more cramping around 12 weeks. Nothing severe but still enough to be kind of ugh! Lol!!!!

Captain, last pregnancy i went from a small 32-C to a 34-DD by 12 weeks! Hahaha! This time I'm in a D, but they're like deflated, yucky balloons hanging there.... Eww. Enjoy your awesome boobs! :) I got the best maternity and nursing bras from Motherhood Maternity. They have a buy 3 get one free deal a lot and i got some super comfy ones for $15-$20 each :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

i think that is where i will be going to buy my maternity clothes
motherhood maternity
its the only maternity store closest to me


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't find bra's expensive here, I usually only have 3 at a time and you wear one every day so I don't mind paying a bit. 
I also hand wash them mostly to preserve them. 
Xx


----------



## Megamegan

I got one bra at Motherhood Maternity... my boobs have definitely expanded a lot, and they measured me at a 34DD but I said HELL NO thank you very much! I do not like tight bras. I like them extremely loose, otherwise I get nauseous... even when I'm not pregnant. So I ended up buying a 38C, it's ridiculously comfortable and I only bought one because I figure I'll need diff sizes later. 

Also I already have a large supply of maternity clothes from Motherhood Maternity, which my mom bought for me for my birthday. I love that store. I recommend the leggings. I got a size up for basically everything, so it'll last me as far as possible into the pregnancy. My stomach is already huge. 

Oh and yes I'm also having round ligament pains the past few days... especially in the morning if I move too quickly to stretch, one side or the other (like in my abdomen next to my hip bone) will suddenly cramp up and then slowly release. It's interesting.

I think I'll say 2nd tri when I hit 12 weeks, since the completion of the first 12 weeks has always been "first trimester" to me. That means... only one week to go! Holy cow!


----------



## kittykat7210

unfortunately because i am such an awkward size, normal bra shops dont stock my size so i have to go to proper bra shops where the bras START from £26 for an old lady lace white one with no underwire or support, which means for me bras are a luxury item bought only on special occasions or when my old one is absolutely dying haha


----------



## savvysaver

Am I the only person without a bump yet? I am 13 weeks tomorrow and still down about 4-5 lbs since when I got pregnant. I am tall (5'-9") and have wider hips but my stomach is usually flat. I am starting to get really worried. I had to wear some jeans today that I haven't worn since May and I was surprised when they fit me and were actually lose. I was so upset I almost made my husband take me to the ER. Please, if anyone has some reassuring words for me I would really appreciate them right now. I am worried.

I am definitely having the round ligament pain...I think. I sometimes feel like a stretching odd sensation really low under my belly which last for a few minutes to an hour or two. I also get random side pains that last like a minute or two. I hope that is normal.

Luckily my appointment is on Tuesday, but I think it is just a doppler since I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks. I am going to see if my MIL can get me an ultrasound from the doctors office she runs.

Congrats to all the girls passing onto the 2nd tri, since I am considered full term at 37 weeks with the twins I figured I am already over 1/3 of the way to the finish line.


----------



## Captain

ttc - hah! I'm usually a c and I picked up a pair of d's today, so we'll see! I went to the mall to check out Motherhood Maternity and I think it was shut down!

savvy - Don't worry, no bump here either! I'm sure everything is just fine!

Ugh, so as some of you might remember, I live on a sailboat. Everything is always fine when OH is home but as soon as he leaves something always goes wrong! When I got home just now I noticed the part of the dock that we tie up to is hanging off! Meaning if that breaks off so does the boat, we're at the very end!

I got out a spare rope and tied it to the other side of the dock so it's fine for tonight and I'll tell the marina staff in the morning. But UGH, not what I want to be worrying about right now!!


----------



## ttc126

Savvy don't worry. I'm 5'8" and didn't have even the slightest bump till 16 weeks with my first. How you carry has nothing to do with how healthy your babies are. This time I'm still down at least 5lbs and barely starting to get a bump. And that's for 2nd pregnancy with not much time in between pregnancies plus i started off heavier because i was breastfeeding and hadn't lost all baby weight yet.... 

No worries. I think you'll be pleasantly reassured at your appointment! 

They make such cute maternity clothes I have to say. I got a lot from a 2nd hand shop last time. I also got things from motherhood. This time i have a lot but it's all for summer as i was largest then.this time will be opposite so I'll be buying a pair of jeans, some leggings and a few long sleeve shirts :)

Captain!!!!! What a nightmare I'm so sorry! Hoping they get it fixed quick for you!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

It's mostly just word-games Shell. The "technical" is that 13+3 is 1/3 of the way through a 40-week pregnancy. :) Some people "move" to second tri at 14 weeks, some 13, whatever. I "moved" to second tri threads with my daughter around 11-12 weeks just because I was finding they were more relevant than the first tri ones. This pregnancy I've stalked both first and second tri for at least 3 weeks now. A lot of the first tri threads that I posted on, I posted based on experiences I had, but it mostly just spooked me to sit over there after my losses LOL. 

Congrats to all our second-tri-ers, no matter when you change over! ;) xoxo!

My next midwife appointment is this Thursday afternoon and then my NT scan/high risk screening is Monday the 11th. Can't wait!

Ordered my rainbow baby's rainbow wrap today -- attaching a photo! Can't wait for it to arrive... from Poland. LOL

Savvy I don't have much of a bump yet. I just look bloated... or fat. Like I did before I got pregnant. :rofl: Though my face and arms and legs look thinner slightly from the 12 pound weight loss, my tummy just looks the same. 

I have to break out and spruce up my maternity bras from my last pregnancy. I only just packed them away in January once my milk diminished/Aria weaned herself (sniffle), and I haven't seen much change in my breasts yet, but I figure I'll need them sooner or later. I got a couple when I was pregnant since I was growing, but ended up needing to go up a cup size and a half when my milk came in -- so it was kind of frustrating! Now I have a variety of sizes of nursing bras, at least! LOL

Captain! I hope everything stays okay for you! How frustrating, and scary!

I have some stretching, some cramping. Mostly if I sit up too fast, or sneeze, it hurts.
 



Attached Files:







fluority.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Feronia

Oh wow captain, that sounds awful! Hope someone can fix that!

Any other second time moms not having sore boobs? They were horribly sore with DD and grew so large that I was changing bras all the time. The only thing that fit consistently was a sports bra. This time they've just shrunk since my milk supply is just about gone, but they're not sore, only the nipples when DD latches. I'm guessing they're not growing since they don't need to develop since they already did and I was breastfeeding when I got pregnant.

We went to Vancouver Pride fest today and walked a million miles in the heat. Boy am I glad to be home! My pregnant self was not happy!

My next midwife appointment is on the 13th and I'll ask her to use the doppler. I give in, I need to know, lol.

swan, I love that wrap! What size? I'm trying to sell my girasol daeg 5 because I don't think it's just right for a legacy wrap. I'm picky! I have my eye on this one but it's out of stock everywhere. I'm trying to reserve it on a FB co-op though!

https://www.heart-hugs.com/v/vspfiles/photos/SBP-amitola-black-2.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, i had the same worry with the lack of sore boobs! Last time mine were awful too!!! This time, only the sore nipples when ds latched but now not even that since he weaned! I think you're right...must not have to develop this time...


----------



## imphope

I'm 14 weeks+1 day today! Sleeping question: I read a few places that you shouldn't sleep on your back starting second trimester. My doctor didn't mention it and I'm wondering what you ladies have heard? I'm a natural back sleeper and try to remember to lay on my side but it's not as comfortable to me. I have my next appt on August 15 so I plan to ask then but I wonder if it's safe to stay on my back until then. 

My bump seems to be growing but I still wish I had more assurance that all is well. Currently in Cancun Mexico on vacation and trying to relax as much as possible.


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the concern ladies, feel fine that I have a second line tied up just in case and I know the marina will get right onto it in the morning. Captain by name and nature tonight!

Swan song, I love the colours of that wrap!

Feronia, the four years I've lived in BC (Campbell River, Richmond and now Nanaimo) I've missed the Celebration of Light and the pride festival every year! I will make it one year!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

11 weeks today! :happydance: I feel like it's passing a lot quicker than when I was pregnant with DD, probably because I'm more busy now. It's her 2nd birthday tomorrow and I have decided this morning I want to make her a big cake.. I'll probably regret that half way through! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

I can't read back through it all there is too much lol, My MW appointment went well and I hope I will hear from the hospital today or tomorrow about my scan as there is limited time to get in for it now with being 11+3-4days now


----------



## 2nd time

I have changed 30 nappies this morning rapidly running out and have 4 sick kids agghhh


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks ladies for your reassuring words! I am so glad I have an appointment tomorrow morning, I will feel much better when I know both babies are okay. We are planning on telling a few close family members/friends this weekend, it is getting hard to avoid people and not slip up and say something. 

Captain, I hope they are able to fix your dock right away today. It is good that you noticed!

Swan, I love the rainbow wrap for your rainbow baby!


----------



## savvysaver

2nd time said:


> I have changed 30 nappies this morning rapidly running out and have 4 sick kids agghhh

Hoping everyone feels better soon! :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you Captain and Feronia! I was going to order a different rainbow off LF but they released the black weft this week and ack! I feel in love. <3

I ordered a size 7. I'm already overweight (well, obese according to my doctor but I dislike the word :( haha) so I wanted enough length to be versatile and I figure if down the road it's too long, I can chop it later. I had a Leo 6 that was perfect, but I have found a ton of new finishes I want to try thanks to the Everyday Babywearing group on FB... so I was being paranoid about having "enough" length. :rofl: 

I love that wrap you are coveting Feronia! Gorgeous!

Attaching a 12-week "bump" pic. I actually think that in photos, I can almost see a little bump forming beneath the overhang of post-baby skin and flabiture. LOL.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Feronia

Happy birthday to your DD, bumblebeexo! What did you get her for her birthday?

2nd time -- oh no, I hope your kids feel better soon! Having 4 sick at once must be awful!

imphope, from what I've read from various sources, sleeping on your back is fine as long as you are comfortable. You will feel very uncomfortable and move long before your baby is in any trouble because blood to your legs will be greatly diminished.

Swan, nice bump! You don't look obese at all. I don't know what your doctor is thinking! 7s are nice and versatile though! I've never seen that kind of little frog before!


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: thank you! Based on weight, I am classified obese for my height, but I carry my weight well so people always go, "What?" LOL. BMI is kind of a joke, IMO. I'm def carrying extra, but I'm not super unhealthy. Just a little lazy with losing the pregnancy weight from A. :rofl: 

The black weft rainbows were just released within the past couple of days, apparently! Also there's a cream weft and yellow weft, I believe, of the same wrap. Some are linen, some are cotton. I got a cotton as that's all I've worked with so far and didn't want to push myself too far with learning curves. LOL!


----------



## Feronia

I think BMI is a load of crap personally! According to BMI, my DH is "severely underweight" (he has a BMI of 15), but he's suuuuper healthy and never gets sick. As long as your healthy, I really don't see the point of BMI.

Linen wraps are really nice for the summer! I have a cotton/linen shorty wrap and it's the only thing I'm using right now in the heat. That being said, I haven't washed it yet because I'm mostly comfortable with 100% cotton, lol.


----------



## bubbamadness

Hi ladies, had my first midwife appointment today so have my note book now. Such a small thing makes it so much more real! Lol. Cant wait for my scan on 14th now...wish i could fast forward 9 days! Lol


----------



## swanxxsong

I really want to try a linen wrap to compare! Am considering a borrow from the local BW group except their meetings often don't work with my schedule so arranging a time to pick up and drop off is a pain. But they feel SO lovely!


----------



## MellyH

You guys get notebooks? Jealous! :lol:

I like the idea of a K'Tan wrap - not so complicated as a normal wrap. Has anyone used one?


----------



## MrsTM1

MellyH said:


> You guys get notebooks? Jealous! :lol:

Yep, UK people get maternity notes that you have to take with you to all of your appointments and scans. It has things like medical history, allergies, family history, etc, a place for a birth plan, and anything else that the midwives want to stick in. Once you have scans, they insert a growth chart and put all of your notes in. They take them after you give birth though, so if you want a copy, be sure to make a copy before then! I didn't get a chance to make a copy of my first book, since we lost our daughter at 20 weeks very unexpectedly.


----------



## MellyH

Wow, that sounds very useful. I guess my health insurance is all online so all those records are just saved in a computer somewhere for me. Much less cool!


----------



## MrsTM1

Oh, we also have all of the emergency numbers on the back of the book. Helps you get in touch with the proper people when you need them and not need to be transferred usually.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> You guys get notebooks? Jealous! :lol:
> 
> I like the idea of a K'Tan wrap - not so complicated as a normal wrap. Has anyone used one?

I hadn't heard of the baby k'tan before..l but it looks great! We have ended up with a moby in a round about sort of way, and I want an ergo carrier for later on... Not quite sure I can legitimize buying three! ...though the k'tan is competitively priced... :winkwink:


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! I feel like it has been forever since I've posted. I've mostly just been reading and enjoying the commentary. Glad to see that everyone progressing nicely. I had my 2nd appointment today. Got to hear the baby's heartbeat (and a few kicks!) on the doppler. 

Because my life is pure madness sometimes, DH just got a job clear across the country, so I'll be moving in a few weeks! I'm still dealing with the nausea, but I'm hoping that I'm almost done with it as I'm in week 12. 

No bump for me yet. Still fit into all of my regular clothes. I'm considering it a blessing right now!


----------



## MellyH

Are you excited about the new location, MissEyre?


----------



## MissEyre

MellyH said:


> Are you excited about the new location, MissEyre?

Yes! We'll be heading from Idaho to Florida. We've both lived in Florida before. It's where we met and got married, so it's not as scary as an entirely new place. We have family down there as well, so it will be nice to have the support (and free babysitting!).


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhh that's great then!! I've spent a little time in Florida in the last few years because my husband's grandmother lived on Key Biscayne. I already enjoyed it!


----------



## maisie78

Ooh I just looked at the baby k'tan wrap and ordered one straight away, bit impulsive :) Went on the US amazon site and got one for £43, they wanted over £120 on the UK site! Rather excited. We didn't take to carrying with dd so really hoping to make it work this time.


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha! Quick work, maisie. :lol: Glad you found a deal!


----------



## emily3399

well im still sick had an awful day feeling sooo ill :( also not showing and still at a 4lb loss im 5'8 but also classed as obese and im on number 4 I don't expect to show until about 20 weeks x


----------



## swanxxsong

I have a friend who really likes her K'Tan. The only negatives I've heard from anyone in the BW groups are that the sizing is sometimes tricky and that they eventually don't work as comfortably, as with any stretchy wraps/carriers, when baby gets heavier. But it has been recommended to me as a good little squishie wrap/carrier. :) And different people feel differently about stretchy carriers -- I love my Moby, I lived for it until she hit about 15-17 pounds, then it hurt. I know some who've gone to 25 pounds with theirs. Totally personal pref but you'll get good use from it, and they do resell nicely when you're done! 

I just happened to already have a Moby when it was recommended to me so I didn't also buy the K'tan. The most carriers I've had under one roof at the same time was 8 and my husband was ready to massacre me... :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

I'm not even sure why I'm thinking about wraps anymore. It can't be possible to wear twins for very long!


----------



## Feronia

You can wrap twins! There's a group on facebook called Tandem Babywearing. As they get bigger, some people wear one on the back one on the front.

Has anyone been blacking out? Often when I stand up from lying down, I black out, and today I actually fainted. I think it's due to the horrible heat, increased blood volume, and low blood pressure (which I had with DD, but not until later), but I'll ask my midwife about it on the 13th.


----------



## ttc126

I had my blood appt today. Not to bad yet, but my hemoglobin is already down to 10.6. Seems to be behaving the same as with my son. Expecting to need a transfusion around 20 weeks again.

They did weigh me and i gained about 1.5lbs! :) My blood pressure was 105/70 so a little low but not bad.

Feronia, I've been having the same! I haven't passed out yet, but how scary for you!!! Hope you're feeling a bit better now!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, my mum was saying she didn't get morning sickness but she fainted a lot when she was pregnant with my and afterwards my sister.


----------



## luminescent

all this wrap talk is really helpful! I did hear about the k'tan a little while ago and put it on my amazon wishlist just because it looked so easy. wraps are intimidating to me- it looks like some crazy weaving has to go on to get them on safely.. or I'm just lazy haha.

I'll be taking a plane trip on august 14th to visit some family friends in colorado and meeting up with my mom there too, so I will be telling her. I don't exactly want to announce it to everyone, so it's going to be tricky to not be obvious about it (and I really hope I don't start showing in the next couple weeks!).
I'm also super nervous because of the fact that it wasn't planned and I'm scared her reaction might be negative. I don't want to ruin the whole trip if she needs time to adjust (plus it would be incredibly awkward, we'd have to act normal with our friends for a week), but I also don't want to tell her on the very last day and regret not having more time to talk about it in person. I thought about talking over the phone before the trip but that seems impersonal, although it would be easier. I don't know! what would you guys do? 
it's just hard when I don't know what to expect for a reaction. this should be a happy time and it just kills me that it's been negative so far with my OH and very stressful.

feronia, I often have to catch myself if I stand up too fast or have been up for too long, I get dizzy and feel like fainting, but it hasn't actually happened. I just drink some water and usually feel okay. hope you get some answers!


----------



## emily3399

Well to make up for having such a crappy sicky day weve just booked our gender scan for the 27th august which has really cheered me up :) is anyone else booking gender scans? x


----------



## savvysaver

feronia, back like a month+ ago I was getting super dizzy/lightheaded. I still get that way if I am really hungry or stand up and start walking right away. I now try to stand up slowly and then start moving slowly so that if I do feel dizzy I can sit right back down instead of falling. It gets scary when you blackout or faint, hope you can get it under control.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> I'm not even sure why I'm thinking about wraps anymore. It can't be possible to wear twins for very long!

I would definitely invest in a wrap or two with twins! I watched twins as an au pair, and one of us was always wearing one or the other- it is super helpful when doing things like cooking to set one up somewhere and have the other strapped in. Also is a top way to soothe a crying baby and bounce them to sleep. I can't wait to have my bub wrapped up in our wrap! :happydance:


----------



## Captain

emily that's so exciting! I have an ob appointment in the morning so I'm hoping it gets mentioned then!


Okay...someone tell me it's not just me that's having angry little "outbursts". I had a really funny one while in Vegas a few weeks a go when a guy next to us at a restaurant was talking so loud when all the other tables were quiet. Everyone around was sick of listening and when he said "Oh man I just have so many stories from college..." I but in and said "excuse me, I really don't need to hear any of your stories, can you keep it down please?". I don't know who was more shocked, me, him or my husband! That is sooooo not me!

Anyway, we recently got our own private car space at our marina and the car next to us is the owner of the new pub at our marina. The problem being she can't park for shit! I had to put her mirror in today just to get into my own car. Anyways to cut a long story short instead of just putting up with it I left a note on her car before I came down to the boat. Again, something I would never ever do! I tried wording it as nicely as possible, but it's hard to write something like that without coming across as a total bitch.......oh well!!


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia, I hope the doctor can provide some insight as to the fainting... I have not fainted or blacked out, but I've gotten dizzy and out of breath really easily. I know for me exercise would help a little, but I'm so lazy lately. 

Captain- you're not alone! Yet, those who aren't pregnant don't really get it. Last night I had an explosive argument with my DH, he was just in a bad mood and I tend to feel that energy and he never just says "Sorry I'm just in a bad mood", so I ended up screaming at the top of my lungs like a little child, and it seriously hurt my throat. lol. Then he came up and we talked about it and I cried really hard for like 30 minutes, but I mean, it was like I had lost control. I was intensely emotional. I cry extremely easily now, I can turn on the water works at any given moment. Haha. It's no big deal until it means me screaming and bawling about my husband holding in his emotions... then it tends to get the better of me! And I hear this doesn't really go away til like way after birth. So, yay!

Does anyone else have sensitive teeth? All the sudden I have sensitivity to hot and cold. I've had this before in my life and it's extremely annoying and inconvenient, but Sensodyne helps, so I'm gonna start using that tonight. 

Also my hips and lower back are really starting to hurt, especially if I walk a lot or if I'm cleaning around the house a lot. I read that everything softens (joints and such) so I suppose this is normal, but I feel like an old lady!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Megamegan said:


> Does anyone else have sensitive teeth? All the sudden I have sensitivity to hot and cold. I've had this before in my life and it's extremely annoying and inconvenient, but Sensodyne helps, so I'm gonna start using that tonight.

I have noticed this when drinking cold beverages and sometimes with eating chocolate.


----------



## SurpriseBub

dcm_mw12 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have sensitive teeth? All the sudden I have sensitivity to hot and cold. I've had this before in my life and it's extremely annoying and inconvenient, but Sensodyne helps, so I'm gonna start using that tonight.
> 
> I have noticed this when drinking cold beverages and sometimes with eating chocolate.Click to expand...

My Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy states that cavities, loose teeth and gum disease are all common because of hormonal changes during pregnancy. I was flossing every day anyway, but am trying to do an extra good job after realizing that was another joy of pregnancy! 

I have definitely been more touchy lately. My husband was just talking to his mom, and she said that everyone in his family is referring to the baby as a boy. It isn't a big deal, but for some reason I am sitting here feeling super annoyed! (Not me- I am pretty easy going!). The rational part of me doesn't care, but the pregnant side is annoyed! I also find myself hoping it is a girl, just to prove them wrong!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> You can wrap twins! There's a group on facebook called Tandem Babywearing. As they get bigger, some people wear one on the back one on the front.
> 
> Has anyone been blacking out? Often when I stand up from lying down, I black out, and today I actually fainted. I think it's due to the horrible heat, increased blood volume, and low blood pressure (which I had with DD, but not until later), but I'll ask my midwife about it on the 13th.

I am sure you have already thought about this.... But could it be anemia? Did they do a blood test panel for you at any recent appts?


----------



## AliciaX

I absolutely love this thread and reading through everything. Find it very helpful and reassuring :) 
Good luck to everyone who has their scans very soon. Mine is tomorrow, I will be 12+5. I am so nervous and scared!


----------



## Shey

I've always had sensitive teeth since I was lil. 
I had my first appointment yesterday and had an ultrasound
As well. According to the ultrasound my EDD is 2/20/15. But since 
I had a c-section with my son 6yrs ago I have to have one
With this baby. So they are doing that on 2/13/15. Pout!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RaspberryK

Shey can't you try for vbac? Xx


----------



## Shey

I want to but here in Florida once you have csection the doctor's wont let one have a vbac. 



RaspberryK said:


> Shey can't you try for vbac? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Aww that sucks, so annoying when you get told what you can and can't do! 
I'm going to have a fight on my hands tomorrow with my consultant who will no doubt not want to let my baby get too big... 
Am taking my mil and not going to be bullied, I'm even going to request cancelling my gtt at 26 weeks and only having it if regular monitoring suggests a problem since I didn't have gd with ds xx


----------



## 2nd time

I recomend sticking to your guns las time dr wanted to induce me at 34 weeks as they said baby not growing I said no they wanted to again at 36 ,38 and finaly 40 at 40 weeks I said ok and gave birth naturaly the day before induction baby was 7lb my biggest yet she would have been small if she had come at 34 weeks


----------



## Captain

megan - nice to know I'm not alone, so funny what you said about turning on the waterworks, I know what you mean!!

My husband is hooooome tonight, yay! Just a doctors _and_ dentist appointment to get through first this afternoon!


----------



## Feronia

Shey said:


> I want to but here in Florida once you have csection the doctor's wont let one have a vbac.
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Shey can't you try for vbac? XxClick to expand...

You certainly still can try for a VBAC in Florida. It's your right! A woman in Cape Coral, Florida, Jennifer Goodall, recently fought for her right to have a trial of labour after 3 c-sections -- and won (at a different hospital). She ended up having a c-section anyway, but she was able to try for a VBAC and that's what matters. Most other places know that VBACs are a safe option for women who have had horizontal c-sections. Florida is just messed up, but you can certainly fight it if you want a VBAC.


----------



## MellyH

Morning! 11 weeks today!! 10 days until my scan! 

I just ordered the most adorable baseball onesies - one for the Cleveland Indians (my husband's team) and one for the Boston Red Sox (my team) - and I am thinking for the Facebook announcement to take a photo of them and say something like 'the rivalry continues'. 

https://images.footballfanatics.com/FFImage/thumb.aspx?i=/productimages/_1112000/altimages/FF_1112483ALT2_xl.jpg&w=600

https://images.footballfanatics.com/FFImage/thumb.aspx?i=/productimages/_1753000/altimages/FF_1753745ALT1_xl.jpg&w=600


----------



## EMYJC

Had my scan today. 12 weeks 4 days. Due 13th Feb. Everything looked fine and NT is in normal limits for gestation. Posted in Gender prediction but so far no replies! Feronia very kindly had a guess on FB, thanks hun. I am happy either way, just relieved that so far so good!.
 



Attached Files:







best scan pic.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2nd time

I guess boy based on 2 things the nub and the fact babies head is on the left of pic un scientific but all three of my girls had head on right my boy head on left this one is on the right again


----------



## Feronia

2nd time said:


> I guess boy based on 2 things the nub and the fact babies head is on the left of pic un scientific but all three of my girls had head on right my boy head on left this one is on the right again

The nub looks like it's at an angle to you? I put it into paint and saw that it looked more parallel. Interesting! I bet the in gender folks are really good at guessing if you're not getting many replies here.


----------



## MellyH

I would guess girl, the nub is pointing less than 30 degrees away from the spine! Which was the rule of thumb someone posted somewhere. And isn't it amazing how much more like babies they look at the 12 week scan!!

I have two limes inside me today!


----------



## swanxxsong

I want my wrap NOW. I just got confirmation that it shipped, so ten business days or so is their expectation but we'll see how customs works with that. 

Just in case anyone is interested, I just got these in the mail yesterday. I was looking for some nursing scarves and a friend shared this product with me. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JW7V4TS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 They're super cute and a nice size for nursing (or just to wear, if you rather, LOL). I figured for the price I'd give them a shot and was pleasantly surprised, but we'll see how they hold up with a nursing kiddo in the mix. ;) 

I have noticed that my patience is minimal with most anyone except my husband and my daughter. Guess for their sakes, that's a good thing. But my husband notes my irritability toward everyone else and mostly just stays quiet, I suppose trying to avoid my wrath shifting to him. xD I've been trying to bite my tongue. It helps that I work from home, I guess. But man, I just have no tolerance for petty crap right now. Sigh. Hormones! 

Captain glad he's home today, so exciting! :)

I have so many errands to run today and I don't have a desire to go do them. But I'm selling some diapers I'm not planning to use with #2... so I have to get myself together. 

All I wanna do is nap. :D


----------



## MellyH

How does a nursing scarf work? Are you supposed to cover them with it while they're nursing?


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Morning! 11 weeks today!! 10 days until my scan!
> 
> I just ordered the most adorable baseball onesies - one for the Cleveland Indians (my husband's team) and one for the Boston Red Sox (my team) - and I am thinking for the Facebook announcement to take a photo of them and say something like 'the rivalry continues'.
> 
> https://images.footballfanatics.com/FFImage/thumb.aspx?i=/productimages/_1112000/altimages/FF_1112483ALT2_xl.jpg&w=600
> 
> https://images.footballfanatics.com/FFImage/thumb.aspx?i=/productimages/_1753000/altimages/FF_1753745ALT1_xl.jpg&w=600

Super cute! I think it is sweet, and very personal :thumbup: 

I am sure my husbands family will be sending us some Reds stuff. :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

I will certainly not be induced due to size of baby, ds was 10lb3 and no problems with delivery so I'll tell them size doesn't concern me. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

Booked my Panorama test for Friday so get to see baby again, yay, and we'll also find out the gender from that. Still waiting for my 12 week scan appointment so excited for that too!

I'm still sooo tired, the iron tablets are starting to kick in now but not quickly enough. :sleep: Hope everyone else is well!

Loving the scan pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

We will see wat happens. Hopefully i can go naturally. 



Feronia said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I want to but here in Florida once you have csection the doctor's wont let one have a vbac.
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Shey can't you try for vbac? Xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly still can try for a VBAC in Florida. It's your right! A woman in Cape Coral, Florida, Jennifer Goodall, recently fought for her right to have a trial of labour after 3 c-sections -- and won (at a different hospital). She ended up having a c-section anyway, but she was able to try for a VBAC and that's what matters. Most other places know that VBACs are a safe option for women who have had horizontal c-sections. Florida is just messed up, but you can certainly fight it if you want a VBAC.Click to expand...


----------



## AliciaX

Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat, before I got pregnant, I booked a holiday for 1st of January going to Egypt for a week for OH's birthday. Obviously now I will be heavily pregnant around 33 weeks. I would be terrified to travel after 30 weeks. I can pay extra and change the dates but obviously I will have to add the baby on and was thinking maybe do it for when the little bean is 8 months old. 
What are your opinions? Would you risk it and go at 33 weeks or wait till the baby is here and when they're old enough?


----------



## SurpriseBub

AliciaX said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat, before I got pregnant, I booked a holiday for 1st of January going to Egypt for a week for OH's birthday. Obviously now I will be heavily pregnant around 33 weeks. I would be terrified to travel after 30 weeks. I can pay extra and change the dates but obviously I will have to add the baby on and was thinking maybe do it for when the little bean is 8 months old.
> What are your opinions? Would you risk it and go at 33 weeks or wait till the baby is here and when they're old enough?

Of course, it is up to you! I tried out two different doctors here, and both gave info pamphlets #1 suggests no travel after 30 weeks, #2 suggests no travel after 32. We were going to go to see my family in Australia this Christmas, but I nixed the idea because I don't like the idea of such a long trip, and i would be pushing the 30 or 32 weeks during the time there. (Also- you might want to look and see if travel insurance would cover you a that pregnant?) Personally, I think in your situation I would rebook... But if you are comfortable, then don't let other people tell you what to do!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I have a short 5 day trip booked to Ireland in October (not even a 1 hour flight) - which at 23 weeks with a singleton wasn't going to be an issue, i'm now just hoping everything is fine around that time and i get the all clear to fly and get to to go on my babymoon (i say babymoon but in theory i'm working 2 days lol)


----------



## RaspberryK

I'd go on holiday it'll be the last relaxing one you get for about 20 years! 
I'd travel up to the airline cutoff which could be anything up to 36 weeks xx


----------



## AliciaX

SurpriseBub said:


> AliciaX said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat, before I got pregnant, I booked a holiday for 1st of January going to Egypt for a week for OH's birthday. Obviously now I will be heavily pregnant around 33 weeks. I would be terrified to travel after 30 weeks. I can pay extra and change the dates but obviously I will have to add the baby on and was thinking maybe do it for when the little bean is 8 months old.
> What are your opinions? Would you risk it and go at 33 weeks or wait till the baby is here and when they're old enough?
> 
> Of course, it is up to you! I tried out two different doctors here, and both gave info pamphlets #1 suggests no travel after 30 weeks, #2 suggests no travel after 32. We were going to go to see my family in Australia this Christmas, but I nixed the idea because I don't like the idea of such a long trip, and i would be pushing the 30 or 32 weeks during the time there. (Also- you might want to look and see if travel insurance would cover you a that pregnant?) Personally, I think in your situation I would rebook... But if you are comfortable, then don't let other people tell you what to do!Click to expand...

Thank you for your opinion and advice. Obviously the baby's safety comes before anything but it's such a shame that I might lose out on a very large sum of money. I planned a great holiday, full of surprises for OH. But looks like we will have to reschedule and go with our little bean when he/she is here. It's just another large sum of money I will have to pay for the change of holiday! Arghhhh. 
I found out that I'm just on the limit of flying with the company I am going with and they will still insure me but it sounds like a huge risk as it's baby #1 and anything can happen. Although I am probably having one of the easiest pregnancy and hope it stays this way!! :)


----------



## AliciaX

Thanks ladies! Although it sounds very selfish but I really want to go on this last holiday, just me and OH! For the last time ever lol. I would love to go but I will have discuss my options with the midwife. Oh and I don't fancy giving birth to my baby in Egypt or worse on the flight back lol x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly i love the idea of you onsies as your facebook reveal lol We are both massive darts fans, we both play and run a darts related business so we HAD to do ours in the darts style... posted a picture of one of my darts, one of his darts and 2 of a tiny set inbetween and labbled it ' daddy's dart, mummy's dart and....' and left people going nuts over it for about 10 minutes before i caved and put a full announcment out lol


----------



## EMYJC

Wow Melly H- it's crazy isnt it. How are you doing symptom wise now? Things settling at all? 2nd time and Feronia- I am none the wiser and happy either way. I know I am not meant to get predictions here but am grateful. Have posted on In gender so we will see what they come up with if I get any predictions there. 

I would be a bit cautious to fly but am sure you will be fine. Make sure you have a doctors letter and good insurance. x


----------



## SurpriseBub

AliciaX said:


> Thanks ladies! Although it sounds very selfish but I really want to go on this last holiday, just me and OH! For the last time ever lol. I would love to go but I will have discuss my options with the midwife. Oh and I don't fancy giving birth to my baby in Egypt or worse on the flight back lol x

If you do decide to rebook, maybe you could do a smaller trip a little closer to home during that time instead?


----------



## SurpriseBub

For any of you ladies with twins/expecting second babies- if you are getting a double stroller, you might want to steer clear of this graco model: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...d-unsafe-brakes-fail-major-consumer-test.html

It is from the terrible Daily Mail... But Consumer Reports are pretty accurate.


----------



## Feronia

AliciaX said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat, before I got pregnant, I booked a holiday for 1st of January going to Egypt for a week for OH's birthday. Obviously now I will be heavily pregnant around 33 weeks. I would be terrified to travel after 30 weeks. I can pay extra and change the dates but obviously I will have to add the baby on and was thinking maybe do it for when the little bean is 8 months old.
> What are your opinions? Would you risk it and go at 33 weeks or wait till the baby is here and when they're old enough?

I would still go if you have no signs of pre-term labour or any other conditions that would mean it's better to stay put. You're really not likely to go that early, so I would wait to see how you feel in the weeks prior and cancel/rebook last minute if it comes down to it.

I'm still planning to fly from 30-31 weeks in December! I'll just bring my current maternity records and a note from my midwife. I'll get some good compression stockings as well. I already checked the flight policies on the airlines and they are fine with pregnant women flying up until about 37 weeks, but I would check the guidelines of the airlines you are using.


----------



## savvysaver

Just got home from my appointment with the OB. She was just suppose to use the doppler to find the heartbeats but she brought in the ultrasound machine just because she said it was easier at this point with twins than trying to find the heartbeats...that was fine by me! It was so awesome to see both babies wiggling and moving around. Baby B was even waving to us! It was a super fast 2 minute ultrasound but she did print off pictures, baby A was face down and baby B had their back to us...so I don't think I will get any gender predictions. She wanted us to book an appointment with the fetal specialists for our anatomy scan at 16 weeks, because multiples stress out their ultrasound tech...unfortunately we can't get in until 19 weeks. My appointment is September 16th.

Baby A is in the first picture and baby B is in the second picture (along with baby A on the top)
 



Attached Files:







babya0805.jpg
File size: 74.5 KB
Views: 8









babyb0805.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## EMYJC

Fabulous pics Savvy saver- congrats xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hello, is anyone feeling movement yet? I felt what was like a bubble popping last night, it only happened 3 times in like an hour while I was watching a movie.


----------



## 2nd time

Im pretty sure I have been feeling movement for a while but mine is my 6th pregnancy and it gets sooner the more you have lol ,
I got weighed today and im down 11kg since my mc in may I think its my panic disorder so I have booked an app with a hypnotherapist for thurs desprate not to feel like this anymore


----------



## dcm_mw12

Today was my first time actually vomiting due to my nausea , I was so shocked that I started crying bad (seems weird to cry I guess). Now I'm scared to eat beans because I threw all of it up , nothing else I had eaten came up.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great news, and fantastic pics, savvy!


----------



## Captain

melly - Love the onesies!! The first thing my OH bought was a newborn jersey for his hockey team, got to start them young!

EMYJC - What a brilliant scan picture! I'm taking a stab in the dark and saying it's a girl!

Swan song - Thanks for posting about those nursing scarves, I've looked at them on Amazon before but was unsure. Can't go wrong for $3.59 though so I think I'll get one!

--

So appointment with the ob was short and sweet. Like I said before I had to cancel my Friday appointment because we're driving out of town Thursday and I expected (and specifically asked for) an hour appointment today to do the family history and smear that was meant to be done Friday. Turns out I only had a ten minute appointment! I don't really mind as it means I get the big appointment with my proper ob when we're back, and this doc assured me that everything was happening right on time.

I told OH that I wouldn't ask to hear the heartbeat because he wouldn't be there, but as I was waiting to go in the nurse gave me a doppler!! Couldn't resist asking then could I?! The doctor tried quickly but we couldn't hear anything..serves me right! That's what I get for trying to be sneaky :dohh: I think this baby is taking daddy's side already :haha:


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks captain. Ha ha, baby waiting for daddy to be present too. Very canny already hey!


----------



## jmandrews

I have been having bad nausea lately. I can no longer keep myself from puking. :( it's been worse since 10 weeks. Anyone else have it start later for them? This is all new for me. I didn't get sick with my DD. 
Tomorrow is my 12 week appt. :) can't wait to meet with my dr and hear baby. Although I hear baby often with my own Doppler. 
4 weeks 6 days until we find out the gender! :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Must have some kind of hormone surge as my sickness returned for a couple of days. 

I've been feeling movement for over a week now, and for me it's like a ball rolling around in my tummy and the occasional pop ofa kick. Just now I felt what everyone must be describing when they say fluttering/butterflies xx


----------



## MellyH

I would guess I'm still awhile away from feeling movement, even if it is twins! But I will keep my senses alert.

SurpriseBub, I've also had to put the kibosh on my plans of seeing my family in Australia at Christmas. If it was just one bubba, I would think about going, but not with two.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am the cautious type, so just thought it was best to pull the pin (as sad as that was!). I figure we can go next year with the baby instead :) why does Australia have to be quite sooooooo very far away?!


----------



## RaspberryK

I probably wouldn't want to fly long haul pregnant at any stage in pregnancy with Singleton or multiple. 
Xx


----------



## emily3399

yes ive had a sudden spike in sicknees up until last week id vomited maybe 2-3 times but this week alone ive vomited about 3 times :(


----------



## swanxxsong

MellyH said:


> How does a nursing scarf work? Are you supposed to cover them with it while they're nursing?

I tried replying to this earlier but it wouldn't let me send a photo while mobile! So attaching one now. :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-08-11 at 1.09.43 PM.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dcm_mw12

jmandrews said:


> I have been having bad nausea lately. I can no longer keep myself from puking. :( it's been worse since 10 weeks. Anyone else have it start later for them? This is all new for me. I didn't get sick with my DD.
> Tomorrow is my 12 week appt. :) can't wait to meet with my dr and hear baby. Although I hear baby often with my own Doppler.
> 4 weeks 6 days until we find out the gender! :happydance:

Yup the morning sickness seemed strange to me since it started so late in my pregnancy


----------



## kittykat7210

my morning sickness seems to have got worse this week, but only that i no longer feel sick, i just am sick, like i tried to have toast yesterday morning and just vomited after 2 mouthfuls, cant seem to keep a lot of foods down /:


----------



## dcm_mw12

My doctor had prescribed me a medicine that's supposed to help with the nausea but it's a sleep aid so I haven't taken it yet


----------



## savvysaver

A little irritated with my DH tonight. We decided to tell some family and friends this weekend since we had a good scan today. Well he comes home and tells me how he told a bunch of his friends and then my MIL texts me and says all their family is super excited...I haven't even told anyone in my family besides my parents yet so now I am mad. I am the one who is pregnant and I guess I am the only person who can keep a secret around here. :growlmad:


----------



## crysshae

Awww savvy - I know it's frustrating but try to look at it this way - He was so excited he couldn't hold it in any longer. That's the way my DH gets. As soon as we walked out of our scan last week he asked if we could tell.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Hi Ladies, can I join.. I have been trying to locate this board for awhile now. 

I am pregnant with number 2, and DD is Feb. 23, 2015. I had my first scan at 7+4 and everything looked great! I have my next appointment this Friday and will have the Panorama Screen done then. I also will have to schedule my 12 week NT scan that day too. Happy Healthy remaining 6 months to all!! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Mom2Chloe said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join.. I have been trying to locate this board for awhile now.
> 
> I am pregnant with number 2, and DD is Feb. 23, 2015. I had my first scan at 7+4 and everything looked great! I have my next appointment this Friday and will have the Panorama Screen done then. I also will have to schedule my 12 week NT scan that day too. Happy Healthy remaining 6 months to all!! :)

Welcome! ...it still feels like there is a long way to go, but when you say six months like that out loud, suddenly it sounds like the baby will be here in no time!


----------



## jmandrews

Mom2Chloe said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join.. I have been trying to locate this board for awhile now.
> 
> I am pregnant with number 2, and DD is Feb. 23, 2015. I had my first scan at 7+4 and everything looked great! I have my next appointment this Friday and will have the Panorama Screen done then. I also will have to schedule my 12 week NT scan that day too. Happy Healthy remaining 6 months to all!! :)

Yay welcome! :) glad you found us! I have a 2 year old daughter and due feb 21st. Exciting your get to see baby again. I have my 12 weeks appt tomorrow.


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Mom2Chloe! Glad you found the thread.

I have gagged a few times a day for the last week or so, but haven't vomited since last Wednesday. Count it!


----------



## Captain

Melly I feel like a cat when they do that coughing up a hairball thing but nothing comes out.


----------



## Feronia

Welcome Mom2Chloe!

I feel like my nausea is finally starting to let up a bit. Fingers crossed it stays this way! I recall the same thing happening with DD around 12 weeks and then I only had bouts of nausea here and there until about 16 weeks.


----------



## MellyH

Yay for almost being past the morning sickness! Come on, golden second trimester! :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

That nursing scarf reminded me I'd like to get a nursing necklace or two this time. 
We would have never got on with any kind of cover, I just did the one top up and one down trick mostly and a muslin cloth tucked in to catch drips and cover if he unlatched. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have never heard of a nursing necklace before... How clever!!


----------



## laura109

Hi girls hope your all well!!! I have my scan today at 13.50 uk time.

feel so nervous lol. Could not sleep last night and i feel shattered now 

can not wait to get through today  x


----------



## EMYJC

Good luck Laura xx


----------



## MiniBump

Just got my appointments for 12 week scan on 19th August and then to see the consultant in October. That seems like an age away but, at the same time, it's quite close and I'll be halfway there by then, eek!! :thumbup:

Good luck for your scan Laura, it's nearly time! x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Does anyone else not have a bump yet?


----------



## Shey

Cant tell really since im overweight which sucks. No one can tell til im 7months. I envy those who are skinny.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey ladies..
I had my scan today and all is well :)
From when she measured the NT looked from the range of 1.7-2.0. Is that in the normal range?
Baby is measuring 13+1 so due date Feb 10 please :)

Any guesses on the sex? I think I saw boy parts when the lady was measuring but OH says he thinks girl lol. Guess we'll find out on Sept 24 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Feronia

Good luck on your scan, Laura!

Yay, 12 weeks over here!

I never once used a nursing cover/scarf either. Too much hassle, I know my baby would hate it, and I like to show breastfeeding as a normal activity that doesn't need to be hidden. Thankfully, I've never had any negative reactions, but it is really liberal here and I frequently see people nursing toddlers. It will be interesting to see if I get any comments when I'm nursing my 2 year old in my conservative home town in the States over the holidays! :haha: My in laws think it's insane that I'm still breastfeeding!


----------



## Feronia

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey ladies..
> I had my scan today and all is well :)
> From when she measured the NT looked from the range of 1.7-2.0. Is that in the normal range?
> Baby is measuring 13+1 so due date Feb 10 please :)
> 
> Any guesses on the sex? I think I saw boy parts when the lady was measuring but OH says he thinks girl lol. Guess we'll find out on Sept 24 :)

I don't see a nub in that pic, so sorry no guesses! It's impossible to tell by 12-13 weeks since the development of the external genitalia look very, very similar then. Check this site for actual photos: https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Both boys and girls will look like there is "something" down there, so it could go either way! :flower:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you Feronia.

Thats a bummer about the nub!! Oh well, will know in a few weeks :)

Good to know about the parts looking the same. So excited to know now :)

xx


----------



## ttc126

What are the chances of us seeing anything gender-wise at my scan next week? I'll be 15+1? Does anyone know?


----------



## MellyH

Not sure, TTC! You can definitely tell by 18 weeks. So maybe?

Shamz, yay for a good scan. I've heard <2 is normal.


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> What are the chances of us seeing anything gender-wise at my scan next week? I'll be 15+1? Does anyone know?

Check the link I posted above. The 13-week-old fetus picture corresponds to being 15 weeks. As you can see, the clitoris is still extended and might be mistaken for a penis. If you get a lucky shot and your tech is experienced, then he or she might be able to give you a guess, but it won't be as accurate as it would be between 18-20 weeks.


----------



## swanxxsong

I mostly used a cover to prevent spraying the world. LOL. My daughter loved to let go just as letdown occurred and milk would shoot all over the place. It was a hot mess. Maybe this one won't perform this lovely "trick" and it won't be an issue. I can hope! 

I've sadly experienced a lot of negative comments from strangers while nursing -- WITH a cover! Once I was in my front seat at Target and a woman started yelling at me and trying to instigate something. A police officer happened to be eating lunch in his car nearby and made her leave and apologized to me. I stood my ground but it shook me up also. Such anger over something so natural. 

I've been one of those people who've suffered bad luck with jerks. LOL. But I never let it get me down; we nursed until 2 when she just decided she wanted to stop. Mean people suck! ;)

ETA// front seat of my car in the target parking lot. Clarification. lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia said:


> Good luck on your scan, Laura!
> 
> Yay, 12 weeks over here!
> 
> I never once used a nursing cover/scarf either. Too much hassle, I know my baby would hate it, and I like to show breastfeeding as a normal activity that doesn't need to be hidden. Thankfully, I've never had any negative reactions, but it is really liberal here and I frequently see people nursing toddlers. It will be interesting to see if I get any comments when I'm nursing my 2 year old in my conservative home town in the States over the holidays! :haha: My in laws think it's insane that I'm still breastfeeding!

I want to come live with you! I've never seen a woman NIP with a toddler besides myself. LOL. It's a tragedy, truly.


----------



## savvysaver

dcm_mw12 said:


> Does anyone else not have a bump yet?

I don't have a bump yet, I am still down 5lbs and my doctor told me not to worry...the weight and bump would come soon enough. Is this your first? This is my first so I have no idea what to expect. :flower:


----------



## Feronia

swanxxsong said:


> I mostly used a cover to prevent spraying the world. LOL. My daughter loved to let go just as letdown occurred and milk would shoot all over the place. It was a hot mess. Maybe this one won't perform this lovely "trick" and it won't be an issue. I can hope!
> 
> I've sadly experienced a lot of negative comments from strangers while nursing -- WITH a cover! Once I was in my front seat at Target and a woman started yelling at me and trying to instigate something. A police officer happened to be eating lunch in his car nearby and made her leave and apologized to me. I stood my ground but it shook me up also. Such anger over something so natural.
> 
> I've been one of those people who've suffered bad luck with jerks. LOL. But I never let it get me down; we nursed until 2 when she just decided she wanted to stop. Mean people suck! ;)
> 
> ETA// front seat of my car in the target parking lot. Clarification. lol

Oh my gosh, what an awful experience! I'd certainly feel more self conscious if I were in an area like that. ESPECIALLY as a new mom! Whenever I go down to the States now though, I just don't care. Everyone I know from high school in my home town (southern CA) ended up bottle feeding from birth -- the breastfeeding rate is so low. We'll see how they react! My DD is showing no signs of wanting to wean even though I hardly have milk any more. Has anyone else nursed through pregnancy, and if so, when did your colostrum come in?

Ooooh pulling off at the let down must be so annoying, lol! My DD only did that a few times thankfully! :dohh: I swear, toddler nursing is hilarious sometimes though.


----------



## savvysaver

It makes me sad that so many people are negative about breastfeeding. Don't they realize how natural and good it is for the baby? One of the first questions my OB asked me was if I was going to breastfeed and when I told her I planned on it, she was very happy and told me it was such a good choice. Now this is my first pregnancy so I have no experience and I am a little worried about breastfeeding twins when I am alone but I am going to do the best I can...if I can't feed them at the same time I will feed them individually. Can anyone help me with a question? If I use bottles of breast milk that I pump when I am alone and both babies need to feed at the same time...is that a bad thing? I plan on taking at least one breastfeeding class if not more to learn and feel more comfortable but I figured while we were discussing this I would ask. Thanks for any help!


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats on the good scans. I am worried now about my NT result. It was 2.8 at 12+4. Cut off is 3.5. Praying my bloods come back ok now. :(


----------



## 2nd time

Im sure your bloods will be ok try not to worr


----------



## swanxxsong

It is truly a shame, and so frustrating, how people can be so rude about BF. I have friends who FF, combi-fed, BF, whatever. It's all cool with us, and they were all supportive of me -- or if they disagreed with me BF beyond a year, they were kind enough to not tell me about it (though usually I found out through the grapevine ;) haha). 

But it's just discouraging, especially as a first time mom, to be degraded for something like nursing in my car. MY CAR. Or nursing in my carrier; the only reason the woman noticed is because she was being noisy as she nursed. I just learned I had to brush it off and ignore the stares and stand up for myself if someone said something rude. 

The law, after all, was on my side, but it seemed no one else cared! :rofl:

Regardless, we had a wonderful BF journey and I hope to have success with my second as well! :) It's hard not to be discouraged sometimes when people run their mouths, but it was definitely well worth it. 

--

THAT tangent aside!

EMYJC do you know when you'll get your blood results? Did they say anything at your appointment regarding the 2.5? FX all comes back well for you! xoxo

Savvy: I'm not sure I understand the question so I apologize, trying to clarify -- bottle feeding one with BM while nursing the other? Whatever works for you mama, honestly, will be what's "best." :) Some people tandem nurse twins, nursing one on one side, one on the other at the same time. Some use bottles with BM + BF at the breast. You'll learn a lot from the classes I'm sure, but I can say that my daughter went from breast to bottle quite readily, as what she truly wanted was breastmilk. We had a ton of latch issues at first, as a preemie, so she did use some bottles in the beginning until we could sort ourselves and it never threw her off; though people will say otherwise. Maybe I was just lucky. LOL. But we did what worked and then we hoarded a large freezer stash for awhile. The good news is, there's a lot of places -- like LLL -- that can offer you great insight. LLL is half the reason I was able to BF my daughter, my husband is the other half. I was so exhausted and frustrated with myself for being unable to help her latch. My husband and a phone call to a LLL leader helped me change my situation. :) Hope that helps!


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> It makes me sad that so many people are negative about breastfeeding. Don't they realize how natural and good it is for the baby? One of the first questions my OB asked me was if I was going to breastfeed and when I told her I planned on it, she was very happy and told me it was such a good choice. Now this is my first pregnancy so I have no experience and I am a little worried about breastfeeding twins when I am alone but I am going to do the best I can...if I can't feed them at the same time I will feed them individually. Can anyone help me with a question? If I use bottles of breast milk that I pump when I am alone and both babies need to feed at the same time...is that a bad thing? I plan on taking at least one breastfeeding class if not more to learn and feel more comfortable but I figured while we were discussing this I would ask. Thanks for any help!

I am nervous about breast feeding too, as a first timer! Like you, I think I will do some classes closer to the birth. I like to think it is something hard to imagine beforehand but that comes together in the moment! 

The mum of the twins I watched breastfed them one after the other and just switched off who went first. She also did both breast and bottle feeding from something like six months, as she didn't have enough breast milk at that point. I am sure you will find what works for you once you have the babies and are in the swing of things :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

savvysaver said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else not have a bump yet?
> 
> I don't have a bump yet, I am still down 5lbs and my doctor told me not to worry...the weight and bump would come soon enough. Is this your first? This is my first so I have no idea what to expect. :flower:Click to expand...

Yes this is my first , my doctor wants me to gain some weight because he says my bmi is low.


----------



## Feronia

savvysaver said:


> It makes me sad that so many people are negative about breastfeeding. Don't they realize how natural and good it is for the baby? One of the first questions my OB asked me was if I was going to breastfeed and when I told her I planned on it, she was very happy and told me it was such a good choice. Now this is my first pregnancy so I have no experience and I am a little worried about breastfeeding twins when I am alone but I am going to do the best I can...if I can't feed them at the same time I will feed them individually. Can anyone help me with a question? If I use bottles of breast milk that I pump when I am alone and both babies need to feed at the same time...is that a bad thing? I plan on taking at least one breastfeeding class if not more to learn and feel more comfortable but I figured while we were discussing this I would ask. Thanks for any help!

You can totally breastfeed twins! Some moms can feed at the same time, and some do it one at a time. Personal preference, really. I would get a super comfy nursing pillow (I actually still use mine at 19 months  she brings it to me now!), and you can football-hold twins and nurse them at the same time. As they get older, it will be easier because toddlers are strange and mobile creatures. :haha: The other day DD was nursing completely upside-down while slapping me in the face!

Kellymom is a great resource for breastfeeding advice, and so is Dr. Jack Newman  hes amazing! Try this link to start: https://kellymom.com/ages/newborn/bf-basics/bf-links-multiples/

LLL might also be a great resource, too, and Im planning on going to borrow their book Adventures in Tandem Nursing (which might be helpful for you, too). Right now I facilitate a local breastfeeding group, and its so much fun and Im learning a lot! Im planning on taking a breastfeeding course for healthcare providers this fall in order to not have to take it when I get into midwifery school. Its the same course midwives in the area have to take, and Im soooo looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

I'm hoping to tandem feed as much as possible, if only so I am not spending 24/7 with a baby on the boob! :lol:


----------



## Feronia

dcm_mw12 said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else not have a bump yet?
> 
> I don't have a bump yet, I am still down 5lbs and my doctor told me not to worry...the weight and bump would come soon enough. Is this your first? This is my first so I have no idea what to expect. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is my first , my doctor wants me to gain some weight because he says my bmi is low.Click to expand...

I wouldn't force any weight. Just eat to fullness and try to eat healthily (easier said than done when you have nausea)! :dohh: My midwives don't even weigh clients usually. I weighed myself, though, and I only gained 15 lbs total (I went from about 110 pre pregnancy to 125 at 40 weeks). I just ate what I wanted -- and it felt like I was eating a lot -- but for some reason I didn't gain much. It doesn't necessarily mean anything was wrong, my daughter weighed 6 lbs 2 oz at birth and has been super healthy. Different metabolisms, different body types. It's just like gaining weight after birth -- some babies move on different curves (or aren't on the chart at all) and it's perfectly normal for them.


----------



## laura109

Hi scans done. All healthy but slept through it so could not measure fluid in neck. Im now 13 weeks exactly due 11th feb xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140806_172509.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EMYJC

Swan song, they just said they consider 3.5 the cut off before they start to get concerned. I'm pretty close to that with 2.8 aren't I.


----------



## MellyH

No, you're miles off EMYJC! I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks Feronia :)

Yeah I really don't want to overeat , I usually just eat small meals throughout the day. I do have high metabolism so that could be a reason and when I went to have my scan baby was measuring normal so I shouldn't have anything to worry about. Thanks again for the advice. Really appreciate it.


----------



## swanxxsong

EMY I wouldn't worry then. :) I think they would have mentioned something if they felt it was too close for comfort. Hopefully your blood tests come back soon and reassure you. :) 

I am so grateful that my new midwife doesn't weigh me. My OB did and would shame me every time I went. 5 diff OBs, same practice, all cruel about my massive gain. I was well aware that gaining 50 pounds wasn't smart but I didn't need the reminder! Lol. I was healthy and so was A. 

My new midwife has you weigh in yourself when you also pee in a cup. Then you write it on your chart but they didn't even look at it. Lol. Such a relief!


----------



## Feronia

That's way better! That sucks SO much that they were shaming you, swan! I have no idea why some doctors are so concerned about numbers when being healthy is what's important.


----------



## MellyH

I am weighed every time at my OB's office, they haven't had any comments yet but I'll be ready to tear someone a new one if they do!


----------



## savvysaver

swan, thanks for all the info! That is exactly what I was trying to ask. I didn't know if bottle feeding with breast milk along with breastfeeding was something okay to do with newborns. I didn't know if the bottle would confuse them too much so it would be harder to latch on to the boob later. Sorry if I am confusing...I think I confuse myself too! :) I figured if I couldn't BF alone that I could at least use bottles of breast milk. I bet after I get the hang of it it won't be as difficult as I think it might be! 

SurpriseBub, I figured millions of woman BF so I could do it too. It is worth the time and effort I will put in. I think you are right, it sounds hard but will probably all work out rather quickly and easily!

Feronia, thanks for the positive advice and resources. I am going to look at Kellymom and check out the book too. I am looking forward to learning and being prepared!

Melly, I totally agree, I hope to not be feeding continuously...and I am going to invest in the top of the line breast pump too.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I def. have a baby bump, but probably only because this is my second baby? With my DD I didn't show till I was almost 5 months. I totally plan to breastfeed this baby too, just like DD, but this one will be for longer as I stopped with her at 4 months when I had to go back to work and didn't have much luck with pumping. Good for you mommies that have stuck with it!! :)

So I had all day nausea with both pregnancies until 2nd trimester, but with this one I never even gagged.... until a few days ago I started gagging and it's just out of nowhere too. Mostly when I am up and walking around. However, I am not as nauseas anymore, does that even make sense? Usually I can keep it under control if I suck on a mint or something, but I can't keep eating them all day long. Oh vey!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I made a star wrap for my brother's baby over the last couple of days. Soooooo happy with how it came out, and can't wait to make one for our baby, too!
 



Attached Files:







20140806_193419-1.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Feronia

Oh yeah, about pumping! Some babies will switch from breast to bottle really easily early on, and others get nipple confusion and won't. Do what works for your baby! It's usually recommended to wait 6 weeks before introducing bottles to prevent nipple confusion, but that doesn't mean that it won't work out earlier. If you pump after feeding, your supply will increase, and as long as you feed on demand your supply will keep up -- even with twins or triplets! 

Going back to work is tough, and I struggled with pumping even though I went back when she was a year. Mad props to anyone who manages to exclusively breastfeed/pump earlier than that! I'll need to be pumping after birth and establishing a freezer supply right away this time, though, since midwifery interviews are roughly 3 weeks after I'll be giving birth, and they're full days, I'll need the extra milk... assuming I get an interview! So I may need to be risking the nipple confusion.

Oh! Look around on pump reviews first. Some people get better results with manual, and others with electric. I personally really like my Aveda manual pump.


----------



## Feronia

Wow, that is super cute surprisebub! I love the fox pattern!


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub, that. Is. Awesome!!!! SO CUTE!!


----------



## MiniBump

To all you ladies planning to breastfeed, I would say do as much research as you can before the birth, including about the problems you may encounter so you know how to deal with them (most problems relate to latch, positioning or timing of feeds and are easily dealt with). 

More importantly, know where your nearest support is (professional and peer support). If there's a local breastfeeding group, go along before the birth to get to know them, they may just become your best friends once baby is here! Don't ever feel like you're alone or 'failing', just reach out for help and support, it is out there!

Remember that breastfeeding is 10% milk production, 90% determination. It may be difficult in the early weeks (gets easier after 6 weeks and easier still after about 12) but if you stick at it, it's totally worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savy and Melly - It sounds like we all have the same plan of Attempting to tandem Breastfeed :thumbup: There are some great youtube videos on this, i have already started looking it up and preparing for what lies ahead. I joined TAMBA (Twins And Multiple Births Association) Think it may be a UK only charity, not 100% sure but you can still access the website it is full of great info. When i joined i got the option of a free booklet and i opted for the 'Tandem breastfeeding' one - it is something i really want to make happen! Good thing is we're all due with in about 2 weeks of each other so will be around to support each other :thumbup: x


----------



## MiniBump

There's loads of support groups in Northants shells, definitely find your nearest one! x


----------



## xxshellsxx

yeah i bumped into an old friend who is a midwife yesterday and her friend runs the 'peas in a pod' twins support group in my area so she introduced us on FB and i joined the group on there and i think i'll start going to a few groups a bit further on. Will be great to have such knowledge close to hand :thumbup:


----------



## laura109

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey ladies..
> I had my scan today and all is well :)
> From when she measured the NT looked from the range of 1.7-2.0. Is that in the normal range?
> Baby is measuring 13+1 so due date Feb 10 please :)
> 
> Any guesses on the sex? I think I saw boy parts when the lady was measuring but OH says he thinks girl lol. Guess we'll find out on Sept 24 :)

I had mine yesterday i was 13 weeks and due 11th feb now. We also find out on the 24th  xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Had my 12 week appt yesterday. She did a pelvic exam and pap since I was due for one. It was super uncomfortable. I had a tiny bit of spotting last night from it. Other than that all went well and baby sounded great with HB in the 160s. :) next appt. is sept. 3rd. Then on sept 8 we go to a private clinic to have our gender scan. We will have our 20 week anatomy scan with my Dr. some time in Oct. Yay so much to look forward to!


----------



## xxshellsxx

So exciting hearing people talking about gender scans coming up - it's getting very real :happydance: xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

We found out the sex with DD but staying team yellow this time, a little jealous of everyone going to find out in a way though! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

I found out the sex with all 4 of mine so this time we are team yellow its going to kill me lol


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just got my letter through for my NT screening - doesn't give me statistics but it does say it has come back as 'low risk' for both babies for DS :thumbup: x


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, thanks all the great advice and help! It is appreciated. I am hoping to avoid nipple confusion and plan to have someone with me for at least half the day while my husband is at work for the first month or two. I am determined to make this work! My OB also mentioned that some insurances cover the cost of a breast pump so it is on my list to call and investigate that.


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> I made a star wrap for my brother's baby over the last couple of days. Soooooo happy with how it came out, and can't wait to make one for our baby, too!

I love that star wrap! It is so cute! Now I totally want one!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks MiniBump! I will have to check for a local BFing group. What a great suggestion. 

Shells, thanks for the youtube suggestion! I am glad that the three of us are all first time mommy's and due within weeks of each other.


----------



## emily3399

I got my nt results back today too low risk with a 1 in 100000 chance :) c


----------



## ZombieKitten

My scan is September 15th, and at 19w3d we will definitely be able to see gender. But we're keeping it yellow!! I'll definitely post pictures though, for anyone who wants to take an educated guess :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

We're also staying team yellow! I was desperate to find out with my daughter, but since this is our last baby, I'd like it to be a surprise. :) I distinctly remember catching my daughter, pulling her up to my chest, and wishing that I could have found out at that moment.

My DH really wants to find out... so he can find out at our anomaly scan (whenever that is) but I will just take guesses from you ladies as well!


----------



## British Mummy

savvysaver said:


> swan, thanks for all the info! That is exactly what I was trying to ask. I didn't know if bottle feeding with breast milk along with breastfeeding was something okay to do with newborns. I didn't know if the bottle would confuse them too much so it would be harder to latch on to the boob later. Sorry if I am confusing...I think I confuse myself too! :) I figured if I couldn't BF alone that I could at least use bottles of breast milk. I bet after I get the hang of it it won't be as difficult as I think it might be!
> 
> SurpriseBub, I figured millions of woman BF so I could do it too. It is worth the time and effort I will put in. I think you are right, it sounds hard but will probably all work out rather quickly and easily!
> 
> Feronia, thanks for the positive advice and resources. I am going to look at Kellymom and check out the book too. I am looking forward to learning and being prepared!
> 
> Melly, I totally agree, I hope to not be feeding continuously...and I am going to invest in the top of the line breast pump too.

just a note on breast pumps. I researched and researched and researched and read pretty much every review! I settled on the lansinoh (same company as the famous lanolin nipple dream cream) double electric pump. I'm guessing they do it worldwide. I got it from kiddicare.com at about £75 if I remember right (maybe $120?) when I was 41 Weeks as a last minute purchase and a week later I was so thankful. there are many great pumps but this one I found has the least conflicting reviews in terms of it working for different women and not breaking down. you'll get tonnes of recommendations I'm sure :) breast pumps all resell on Ebay for pretty good process too x x


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'd love to be team yellow - my plan was not to find out, however DH really thinks we should know so we can plan accordingly. Haven't really got an argument against his reasoning lol x

British Mummy i will look into that pump, thank you!


----------



## Feronia

I would totally find out if I had twins, lol. I think otherwise it would be too much of a surprise! Also, can you imagine settling on two girl names and two boy names just in case?!


----------



## xxshellsxx

The name is a nightmare!! I'm a stickler for names 'matching' especially for twins lol If we have 2 girls, we have 2 sets of names we like :thumbup: If we have 2 boys we're screwed! I only have 2 boys names i like and they do not go together :nope: If it's one of each neither of the boys names go any of the girls names either :dohh: 

Finding out will hopefully make it easier, but i still think they will be nameless at birth at this rate lol x


----------



## luminescent

I don't think I could wait to find out, I haven't really admitted this to myself yet and keep trying to stay neutral, but I'm definitely hoping slightly more for a girl, for some reason I always imagined my first as a girl. so if there's any disappointment at all if it's a boy, I'd like to know sooner so I can get used to the idea and get excited before it comes.

I had a quick appointment with my lovely ob today, I left the appointment smiling and thinking how lucky I was to have found someone that great! it definitely is making it easier on me. I can't really post descriptively about my previous appointment due to forum rules, but when OH and I were really struggling and I was pretty depressed about this pregnancy, she discussed _all_ our options with me, as they handle births as well as the other side of things. I feel like it's rare to be in a place that's pro-choice and offers both options so openly and safely, definitely impressed with them!

we listened to the heartbeat today with a doppler and it was perfect, about 155 she said. we heard a strange sound and she said that was baby kicking! so neat. she ordered some blood testing to be done in a couple weeks, and a gender scan around 20 weeks. eek! we discussed officially being in second tri- it's so crazy! 

I hope all of you are feeling a little better by now. my nausea is definitely gone. the only thing that still makes me queasy is thinking about sushi. bummer because I know it's delicious and I WANT to want it, but nope.


----------



## MrsTM1

luminescent said:


> my nausea is definitely gone. the only thing that still makes me queasy is thinking about sushi. bummer because I know it's delicious and I WANT to want it, but nope.

Just pointing out, it's really recommended to not eat sushi while pregnant!

Horrid because that's all I wanted for 2 weeks while I was pregnant the first time around.


----------



## savvysaver

British Mummy, thanks for the pump suggestion! I couldn't find it in a store near me but I could order it online. I am starting a list of all the products I like since there is so much I am going to need to buy!

I thought about staying on team yellow when I thought I was having one baby...but there is no way I can wait with twins! Right now I am thinking of keeping the genders a secret until my baby shower and combine that with a big gender reveal. 

shells, I am in your exact same situation. I want the names to begin with the same letter and there isn't any boy names that I really like. I don't think my hubby cares and I could probably choose whatever names I really want. I do have middle names picked out but only one for each gender.


----------



## luminescent

MrsTM1 said:


> luminescent said:
> 
> 
> my nausea is definitely gone. the only thing that still makes me queasy is thinking about sushi. bummer because I know it's delicious and I WANT to want it, but nope.
> 
> Just pointing out, it's really recommended to not eat sushi while pregnant!
> 
> Horrid because that's all I wanted for 2 weeks while I was pregnant the first time around.Click to expand...

oh I know! I mean the cooked kind and there is veggie sushi too that's perfectly safe. 
yeah it's probably for the best that I don't crave it as I usually love my raw spicy tuna rolls so that would be tough haha


----------



## MrsTM1

luminescent said:


> oh I know! I mean the cooked kind and there is veggie sushi too that's perfectly safe.
> yeah it's probably for the best that I don't crave it as I usually love my raw spicy tuna rolls so that would be tough haha

No worries, just wanted to make sure! I love the shrimp rolls and the tuna sushi. There's a place (I think it's still there anyway) in Concord, NC - about 45 minutes from where I'm originally from - that has sushi on the buffet, and it's something ridiculous like $6 per person for all you can eat! Haven't had sushi since I moved to the UK. Haven't found anyone I trust to make it, and I can never get the rice right!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MrsTM1 said:


> luminescent said:
> 
> 
> oh I know! I mean the cooked kind and there is veggie sushi too that's perfectly safe.
> yeah it's probably for the best that I don't crave it as I usually love my raw spicy tuna rolls so that would be tough haha
> 
> No worries, just wanted to make sure! I love the shrimp rolls and the tuna sushi. There's a place (I think it's still there anyway) in Concord, NC - about 45 minutes from where I'm originally from - that has sushi on the buffet, and it's something ridiculous like $6 per person for all you can eat! Haven't had sushi since I moved to the UK. Haven't found anyone I trust to make it, and I can never get the rice right!Click to expand...

Do they have wasabi and itsu up where you are? ...they are chains, but I used to happily have sushi from either for lunch when I lived in London. If ever you visit London, you MUST go to the Japan Centre near Piccadilly Circus. Yum!!


----------



## British Mummy

I'm not in exactly the same position since we don't have twins on board! but I do struggle with the name thing. I only like girls names and the same with my OH. We literally can't find any we like for boys, but we have a while and will find out the gender. Also our surname is one harsh syllable so I try to find names which aren't shortened to rhyme with our surname since mine does and everyone always laughs when they realise its my real name!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Just wondering- what are you all putting on your baby to buy lists? Anyone have any must buy tips?

I thought back to my au pair days, and had a look online, and am making a list. I guess I just find it fun to fantasize! I think I will buy the small stuff bit by bit (maybe something with each week we pass) and then we might ask for the big stuff for Christmas/buy in the sales then or around Black Friday. 

My tip is a Tripp trapp chair. They are expensive, but are great. My husband nearly fainted when he saw they are around $200-250. But they are pretty and follow your baby into childhood. I think having kids sitting at the right height at the table certainly helps then to engage and behave at dinner!


----------



## MiniBump

British Mummy said:


> I'm not in exactly the same position since we don't have twins on board! but I do struggle with the name thing. I only like girls names and the same with my OH. We literally can't find any we like for boys, but we have a while and will find out the gender. Also our surname is one harsh syllable so I try to find names which aren't shortened to rhyme with our surname since mine does and everyone always laughs when they realise its my real name!

We're also struggling for boys names and have to be careful with our rather ridiculous surname which just doesn't go with anything! :nope:

We should know the gender in the next couple of weeks so at least that will narrow it down! Don't envy you ladies with twins, even if you do know what sex they are!!


----------



## luminescent

I haven't thought of buying anything yet! although last night for some reason I dreamed about buying a pacifier.. it was a really big deal, I was like panicking at the store trying to pick the right one haha. dreams are weird.

I've made a list of items we're going to need with price ranges but nothing specific. we're probably going to be doing a lot of thrift shopping/going to garage sales/etc. the only things I'll want to spend some money on are a carseat, a nice sling/wrap or two.. that might be it. I'm not even planning on buying an expensive crib as we really don't have the money for that. hoping we do get some gifts from family though haha. I've heard not to buy lots of clothes because people love picking that out for you.


----------



## Feronia

DH and I both really want another girl to complete our family, but after all of the scares I&#8217;ve had with bleeding early on, I&#8217;m just hoping for a healthy baby. I&#8217;d still like a girl, and I know I won&#8217;t care what the baby is when he/she is born and I&#8217;m riding those amazing love hormones! :haha: That&#8217;s another reason I&#8217;m staying team yellow, but DH thinks he&#8217;d cope better knowing earlier on. Boy names are so difficult for us &#8211; there are hardly any we like! If we had twin boys we&#8217;d be so screwed when it came to settling on a second name! That must be tough if you want the names to match. I&#8217;d probably wait to discuss names until I found out the sexes to avoid coming up with 3 different matching combinations&#8230; including middle names, ahh!

I have some cloth diapers on a registry list from bynatural.ca, (I had no foresight and sold all of our newborn cloth collection) but most everything else I have planned is for me. I&#8217;d love a rocking chair, and I&#8217;d like to buy some stuff for my home birth like a hot water bottle, lactation cookies, metal straws, healing herbs, and some cloth postpartum pads.
For the baby, I already have a convertible ERF carseat and already bought him/her an amber necklace like my daughter&#8217;s (to my DH&#8217;s annoyance, haha). 

After having my daughter, I realized that my baby didn&#8217;t need as much as I initially imagined! I never once used the crib that was given to me, never used the bassinet, hardly used the bouncer, didn&#8217;t use a baby bath (she bathed with me), and never bought or used a stroller either. The only things I really used were: cloth diapers, my baby carrier, cloth wipes, carseat, the clothes that were given to us, and a million cloth breastpads! This time I am totally stocking up on more cloth breastpads because milk was shooting everywhere. :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

I still eat ALL sushi ladies, uk recommendation on nhs website is that it's fine even the raw tuna and salmon. Yum. 
I'm still suffering from oversensitive sense of smell and gag reflex and have been sick again tonight :( xx


----------



## MrsTM1

SurpriseBub said:


> Do they have wasabi and itsu up where you are? ...they are chains, but I used to happily have sushi from either for lunch when I lived in London. If ever you visit London, you MUST go to the Japan Centre near Piccadilly Circus. Yum!!

If they do I haven't seen it. We don't go out for food very often though, and the local chinese buffet has made me sick three times, so it's a no go now.


----------



## swanxxsong

Midwife appointment today! :) all went well. She was encouraging and positive. We heard heartbeat at around 160. NT scan Monday and while there I can set up my anatomy scan. I didn't want to find out but hubby begged and said he would find out and not tell me. HAH right. He would let it slip. So I caved. I don't know if I'm strong enough to wait anyway ESP with my sister due 4 weeks after me and she isn't team yellow. LOL. 

ANYWAY! I have a couple things on my list. Newborn cloth diapers. A boppy newborn lounger as we loved it with our daughter and had borrowed my sisters. But now she's having another baby too! :D A ring sling. We have the infant seat and my daughter has two Radians and will be RF until hopefully 4. So eventually we will need one more seat -- either a FF for her or another ERF for baby. Didn't get that far yet. And I would love an arms reach cosleeper for this go-round. 

Otherwise we don't need or even use much. What we used we mostly kept. Just some minor bits and pieces I will think of in time I'm sure!


----------



## River54

I was planning on making cloth diapers, sleep sacks, breast pads etc. My mum already got me some cute PUL material. I haven't sewn in ages though! No idea what type / style to go with. maybe some prefolds and covers and some AI2s? Hard to know without baby here, but then need them all once baby is here...the dilemma.
And of course, I don't want to start quite yet. Maybe after our vacation in Sept, when I hopefully have more energy!

Also, looks like I have a bladder infection :( tested positive for one, now just awaiting the results of the culture to see what type...ugh maybe get that result tomorrow... Hopefully they'll give me something for it tomorrow. It was a surprise from the routine urinalysis they did on me, but I am just starting to feel it now :(

Everytime I come on this thread, there is something else I have not thought of yet - high chairs...we have a bar height dining table...
Should really start a list of things, then research them one by one, so it doesn't seem so daunting!

OH was talking about a change table the other day. He really wants one, and I never thought we'd need one. But I guess we should get one - otherwise he may refuse to change diapers!


----------



## savvysaver

River54 said:


> Everytime I come on this thread, there is something else I have not thought of yet - high chairs...we have a bar height dining table...
> Should really start a list of things, then research them one by one, so it doesn't seem so daunting!

I made a list of items I want to register for/buy - I left a space for notes/brands. When I see something I like I will write that in under the item. I figured I want to start figuring out what I need now so I don't panic in a few months when I need to register. I also use the notebook to make notes about suggestions here, like books I want to read, etc.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MrsTM1 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Do they have wasabi and itsu up where you are? ...they are chains, but I used to happily have sushi from either for lunch when I lived in London. If ever you visit London, you MUST go to the Japan Centre near Piccadilly Circus. Yum!!
> 
> If they do I haven't seen it. We don't go out for food very often though, and the local chinese buffet has made me sick three times, so it's a no go now.Click to expand...

Three times? Yeesh- I would be leaving that place go, too! :thumbup: 

I hugely miss the Japan Centre. We just moved to the States, so I don't trust any local places just yet, and am holding off on the sushi until after bubs is born. ...but will potentially let loose and go nuts in a local Japanese place then!


----------



## MellyH

I ate sushi in Japan as well, including raw fish, just steered clear of the high-mercury fish!

I feel like the constant nausea and gagging and fatigue are making me a total sad sack. :( I feel like all I do is complain. And I really want to be enjoying this, and being excited by the twins! But instead I'm feeling down and overwhelmed and worried that one of them won't make it. Totally irrational, the OB didn't seem worried at all. But I don't know how to shake it. :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> I ate sushi in Japan as well, including raw fish, just steered clear of the high-mercury fish!
> 
> I feel like the constant nausea and gagging and fatigue are making me a total sad sack. :( I feel like all I do is complain. And I really want to be enjoying this, and being excited by the twins! But instead I'm feeling down and overwhelmed and worried that one of them won't make it. Totally irrational, the OB didn't seem worried at all. But I don't know how to shake it. :(

I find myself worrying a lot... But have been happy after every dr visit and trying to celebrate each time I reach a new week... I think and hope that it will get easier with each week. And I really can't wait to feel baby move! 

I think it is normal to worry- but at this stage, odds are more and more in our favour for healthy bub/s! I have also been trying to eat carefully and do all the right things- there isn't much more that we can do at this stage! 

I hope you are just having a bump of fear, and will be back to excitement shortly :thumbup: if everything is looking good, may as well think positive!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think that reusable breast pads should definitely go on my list... Any tips on brands or where to buy good ones, Feronia?


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I feel like the constant nausea and gagging and fatigue are making me a total sad sack. :( I feel like all I do is complain. And I really want to be enjoying this, and being excited by the twins! But instead I'm feeling down and overwhelmed and worried that one of them won't make it. Totally irrational, the OB didn't seem worried at all. But I don't know how to shake it. :(

I was totally worried last week that I wasn't pregnant anymore...since I don't have a bump, don't feel movements, symptoms disappearing, etc...but now that I had the u/s and both are wiggling around I feel so much better this week. I think when I feel them moving around I will start feeling better. We have made it this far so the chances of m/c are drastically reduced. When is your next appointment?


----------



## MellyH

Next Friday! Just over a week. And plenty of distraction in the meantime. 

Oooh good idea about reusable breast pads. Any recommendations?


----------



## Captain

Well, after a loooong 12 hour drive we have checked into a stunning resort at Radium Hot Springs! I've just had the most amaaaazing soak in the jetted tub and tomorrow we're going to check out the hot springs for the day before my SIL comes into town for the weekend (and we finally get to tell her!!). A very nice anniversary and hubby certainly outdid himself, one very happy pregnant wifey tonight :)

Hope everyone's well and have a great weekend ladies :)


----------



## Feronia

i don't really have any recommendations on reusable nursing pads except get something comfortable -- your boobs will feel it! I had 5 sets of cheap, screatchy paper-thin cotton ones, and then 2 big, fluffy, organic cotton ones that cost as much as the entire lot of cheap ones. Those ones were great and absorbed way more milk, so I bought more this time.

There are also some good deals online if you look. This site give you 5 pairs for free with $12.95 shipping if you use the coupon code, so I ordered them to try: https://athriftymom.com/10-sets-of-...promo-code-athriftymom1-breast-feeding-month/


----------



## MellyH

Awesome! I just ordered them too.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hello everyone...Been a bit MIA recently, but enjoyed catching up with you all. It's so lovely to see the scans going well! 

No news here really, been getting vertigo, which is a pain, but nothing we can really do about it unfortunately! 

I bought a changing bag as well, same brand as I had last time (Pink Lining) but a different style, a bit more bowling bag style, the last one I had was handbag style and was a bit small. This style but with purple bows: https://www.pinklining.com/uk/mama-et-bebe-flamingo-walk

We're also going to check out kiddicare for a travel system, as they are closing down, so bound to have a good sale!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Anybody else feeling sore hips already?! I had bad SPD with DD, it started at 20-something weeks, but for the past couple of weeks my hips ache if I've been on my feet a lot. I really hope it's not going to get as bad as last time, especially this early!


----------



## kittykat7210

It's so hard to catch up when you haven't been on in a few days haha!! 

In regards to breast feeding, i have never seen an issue breastfeeding up to a year old, even when i was younger i never saw any problem with public breastfeeding, i used to look a lot because i was interested! unfortunately for me my mother never breast fed me, but she breast fed my sister, i am going to 100% breast feed my baby as much as i can!

in terms of weight, my midwife will weigh me every appointment because of my history, and cheekily i tend to wear heavy clothing to try and minimise the comments from her, i am doing my best and i would hate her turning round and saying its not good enough. 

i have my 12 week scan on Wednesday next week, and i'm nervous/excited. unfortunately i have been getting a lot of tummy pain recently which is worrying me a lot /: but i'm trying to stay positive.

i never thought about nursing pads!! there is so much i need to learn before i have my baby :S its really worrying!!

i know this is taking a step back a bit, but in regards to people 'wearing' their babies, what does that exactly mean, like as far as i understand it you like lash the baby to yourself using cloth? but that doesn't seem particularly safe, can't you get the carriers that you strap to yourself?


on a good note my OH is coming home tomorrow, but he wont be back until Sunday but that's fine :D :D :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for sharing that link Feronia! I am going to order those! :) I have some reusable ones from Target that are nothing special and a couple of pairs of Bamboobies, which I LOVE. I know there's plenty of sellers on Etsy also. 

Not sure if this will work still or not, but free (just pay shipping) for a pair of bamboobies for BF month. :) https://buybamboobies.com/free-love-2014/

KittyKat: there's many types of carriers that one can use for babywearing. :) Here's a guide that may help explain it a bit better: https://babywearinginternational.org/pages/typesofcarriers.php. Some of their photos are not working though, so Boba also has a comparison https://www.boba.com/support/compare-baby-carriers/ or wrap your baby https://www.wrapyourbaby.com/kinds.htm. 

You'll see they each have some different kinds listed, but gives the general idea. Using a wrap -- just a stretch of fabric versus a formal 'structured' carrier -- is very safe when done correctly. But much of the carrying decision is personal preference of the mom and sometimes, personal preference of the baby. Some babies are particular about how they're worn, others are not. Mine did not care, as long as she was up and close to me, I could have had her in a potato sack stapled to my chest. :rofl: But I've had friends whose kiddos were partial to wraps or structured carriers, etc. There's many wonderful options out there, which is nice. :) Hope that helps clarify a bit! :D

Going to my mom's for the weekend, so excited! She lives in Amish country so we have some fun weekend plans scheduled, like peach and nectarine picking, farm stand stalking (love fresh produce straight off the farm!), shopping and such. Looking forward to it! Then Aria is staying overnight with her Sunday since she isn't allowed to come to my ultrasound. :( Bummed she can't come, but I know she'll have fun with my mom. They've never done an overnight before so my mom's thrilled!

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Feronia

You beat me to it, swan. ;) Great response on babywearing. There are rules about babywearing no matter what carrier you're using:

*T*ight
*I*n view at all times (until you backwear when they're older)
*C*lose enough to kiss
*K*eep chin off chest
*S*upported back

There are some carriers that aren't safe, like ones that look like a pouch: https://quirkybaby.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/munchkin.jpg But there are sooo many perfectly safe options! :thumbup:

I'm doing a protein study where they pay you $100 to go and drink a protein shake (it's safe) and then measure your protein outtake through breath and urine. I did it 9 times with my daughter and made $900 -- hehehe.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the breast pad link, feronia! They wouldn't accept my card for some reason... Booo! 

So, I think I might just make my own :thumbup: if anyone else is interested- here is a good looking site: https://diymaternity.com/accessories/how-to-make-nursing-pads-with-free-pattern/


----------



## dcm_mw12

Food aversions this week: (everything I used to love) fruit roll ups, mustard (makes me puke), soda, juice, hate hate hate McDonald's fraapes now, macaroni, anything that has a taste basically. 

Cravings : water (never liked it),


----------



## MiniBump

My food (and tea) aversions seem to have disappeared along with the nausea thankfully!

Had my Panorama blood taken today so got to see little one on a scan beforehand and hear the heartbeat. Measured at 11+4 today which is 3 days ahead of where I was and hb was 155bpm. Actually looked like a little baby rather than an alien and was wriggling and waving. Seems even more real now! :thumbup: Told the rest of my immediate family too which was nice (only mums knew up to now). Exciting times!! x


----------



## MellyH

Yay for telling everyone!! That will be us next weekend, hopefully. :D


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Thank you for the breast pads link. I ordered some as well and of course they suckered me into a 100% off another featured item, just paid shipping for a SEVEN Sling. Then I had to quick close the page before I looked farther into more items. LOL

I had my Panorama Blood Screen drawn today too and found little bean on the doppler, heartbeat sounded great. Took a minute of looking for bean so of course I was getting very nervous, but all went well! 

I think my food aversions are starting to subside and nausea is getting better too... just sooooo hungry ALL the time now and it's hard to find good stuff to eat each time. I want things that are not readily available :(


----------



## MiniBump

MellyH said:


> Yay for telling everyone!! That will be us next weekend, hopefully. :D

It will be much better for you, your news is twice as exciting!! x :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

MiniBump said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Yay for telling everyone!! That will be us next weekend, hopefully. :D
> 
> It will be much better for you, your news is twice as exciting!! x :happydance:Click to expand...

I think all pregnancy announcements are exciting!! I told a work colleague on Wednesday (because I was about to throw up in his car) and mentioned it was twins and his response was "That was my biggest fear" (he has two older daughters). Uhhhh, thanks? :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

I have started telling a few family members/friends the last few days, and the rest of my family will find out this weekend. I prefer to tell people in person, if possible, so I made up two pages labeled "baby a" and "baby b" and glued the ultrasound pictures of each baby to the appropriate pages including the obvious "twin" picture I have as my profile pic. Only one friend (who has twin sisters) noticed that there were two babies...everyone else is shocked when I say "You do realize there are two babies?" 

While I wasn't sure if I would be ready to tell people this early (but since MIL spilled the beans already I was worried people would find out the wrong way)...it sure makes this seem more real and exciting now that a few people know! Right now I am not ready to make a public announcement on facebook and just sticking to close friends and family. 

I think it is round ligament pain but wow it is crazy how much it hurts/cramps for just a second or two and then it is gone. Anyone else feel the pain?


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm sick again :(
Had a stressful day with my car and having to buy a new one! 
Didn't get ds to bed till 10 and we are up early for me to drop him at in laws as I'm working at 9. 
I've been reading but not posting much sorry about that! 
Has nearly everyone had their scan yet? Xx


----------



## MellyH

savvy, I've only shown one person the scan picture IRL so far, and I had to point out to her that there were two. :lol: The video of the scan is much more obvious!!

Are blood noses a pregnancy thing?? Every time I blow my nose lately there's blood. Ugh!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Yes bloody noses are for sure a preggo thing. I get them too. 

We are actually telling our daughter tonight once my DH gets home. She is going to be OVER THE MOON excited as she has wished, hoped and asked for a sibling for years. Most of all our family knows and have since very early on and very close friends know, but that is it for now.


----------



## kittykat7210

my sickness is just plain getting worse again :( its pissing me off like crazy, especially at work, i'm not telling people at work at the moment and i had to go to the bathroom to throw up for literally 20 minutes!! i'd only eaten a packet of quavers and some apple juice because i'd gotten up late and had to rush to work, so of course i get fucking told off for disappearing for 20 minutes. -_-


----------



## MellyH

Argh kittykat, that's frustrating, sorry you got chewed out! I would say I had a stomach bug or something.


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> Argh kittykat, that's frustrating, sorry you got chewed out! I would say I had a stomach bug or something.

i couldnt say i had been throwing up or felt ill because they would have sent me home and i'd have lost a days pay, which when you add up the amount in a month i'd be sent home would mount up to a lot /: xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Hi mummy's lol glad to hear your all doing well, I must be very lucky as I have had no sickness at all... I'm 12 weeks today! I have been getting alot of headaches and palpations though but Dr's think its just my hormones. I have a strange sharp stitch pain just left of my bellybutton just now which is quite annoying as im going to bed shortly, been going on for a few hours now! Maybe I just need the loo lol as im a bit constipated still. 
My bump seems quite big for 12 weeks but what would I know as this is my 1st bubba :-D. Looking forward to our 12 week scan on Tuesday :happydance::happydance:

Glad to see your all still here and welcome to the newbies xxxxx


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> Has nearly everyone had their scan yet? Xx

I think I'm the last due in Feb, so I'll probably be the last to have my 12 week scan. Mine is scheduled for 20th August, 11 days from now! 

I am *hopefully* recovering from a horrid bout of what we think was food poisoning. Up all night last night, diarrhoea from 6 pm (and still having it, even though there is nothing left!), threw up loads in two bouts around midnight and 1 am. Just braved a sip of water and so far so good. I've also downed one anti-diarrhoea chewable tablet so far, hopefully I can get the next one down too and keep it down. Horrid cramps on the right side of my torso (at the top, near my diaphragm) and right over my bladder. The cramp over the bladder = get to the toilet NOW! I'm very sensitive to abdomen pain anyway, and I've been sick many times from gas pains, but these cramps are worse than the ones I had while in labour with Dale! 

I think last night has helped me decide where I want to give birth though. I forget how sensitive I am to pain until it's here, so I want a hospital birth. Dope me up please! Everything except an epidural, and if I ask for one, don't make me ask again. I don't want to hurt!


----------



## MiniBump

Sorry you've been poorly MrsTM1 and to the others still suffering with sickness, it must be awful for you! Hopefully it will get better for you all soon. :hugs:

My 12 week scan proper is 19 August so almost the last! Crazy to think we'll all be nearly or already second tri by then, doesn't seem like five minutes since we had our :bfp:!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Hi ladies I'm expecting baby number 3 around 20th Feb I've had a early scan at 6 weeks and a private scan at 9 weeks due to alot of bleeding Baby was fine. I've also had horrific morning sickness and am currently taking tablets to help it but now I have my 12 week scan at 12 and I'm petrified . I just don't feel pregnant as sickness has stopped can't feel movement. I'm just so scared this time roumd!!!


----------



## MiniBump

Good luck mammy2oaklen, I'm sure everything is fine! Do let us know how you get on x


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. I haven't written anything here in a while but I've been reading.
A little update.
I'm 12+2, had two scans so far. Second was NT scan. Results were perfect and it looks like our son is getting a little sister. Yes, we're team pink :happydance:.
MS is gone but I'm having serious problems with GD. Can't eat carbs, even fruit which I love. I have to prick my finger 4 times a day and inject insulin 4 times a day. Well, anything for the baby.
I hope everybody is doing great or at least better. MS should be over for most soon. Enjoy your growing bumps.


----------



## emily3399

katy 78 ... did they tell you that you were team pink at your nt scan?


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Everything was fine baby is due 20th February so excited and glad to be 12 weeks


----------



## Katy78

emily3399, yes, they can tell from the angle of the nub. But it's only about 80%. They said my first was a girl at NT scan. But he's all boy.


----------



## Feronia

I'm not having a 12-week scan, so I guess I'm the last? :haha: Waiting patiently for my 20-week scan, which I can hopefully schedule at my midwife appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## ttc126

No 12 week scan for me either. However i have one Monday when I'll be 15 weeks. Was wanting to avoid tons of ultrasounds this time but my ob is concerned about growth. I agreed to one Monday and we'll see how little bean is growing... 

Some good news is my ob (she's a high risk ob) does not think it's necessary right now to refer me to the perinatologist since she will do most of the same things anyway. And I'm glad because the perinatal doctors do so many ultrasounds....like seriously at one point I had them twice a week... i know it seems silly to complain but at the end i never even saw his face and they couldn't really justify why they were doing so many. I'm just terrified of finding out they're not as safe as we thought in a few years.... probably needless worry, but I have enough complications with my pregnancies without adding potential risks....


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've got my 12 week scan on Friday, wish it was sooner, I think I'm second last! :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Particularly for you ladies expecting twins- how fascinating is the idea of polar body twinning?! 

https://multiples.about.com/cs/funfacts/a/twinzygosity.htm

I would think it is likely that the Swiss twins I watched could be something like that. They definitely had different facial features, but were incredibly similar (much more than any other non identical twins I have seen).


----------



## xxshellsxx

it's weird isn't it! you never think of that happening! 

If these two are same sex i may decide to have the genetics testing done eventually as it will drive me crazy - i'm a real facts, figures and stats kind of girl lol


----------



## dcm_mw12

I found that the only thing that helps with my nausea feeling is chewing on something minty, I slept with a piece of winter fresh gum in my mouth last night and I didn't get sick once, when I woke up and felt sick all I did was chew it some and the feeling went away. Seems weird but it really worked for me, or maybe I got lucky last night. Hopefully this helps someone else, just wanted to share it in case it helps :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think I would do it too, just for fun/for my own interest!


----------



## AliciaX

Hello, I hope you're all okay. :flower:
Had my scan a few days ago :thumbup: Wanted to share the picture as it seems that my little one is already taking after daddy and looked ever so lazy and chilled out, with one hand under his/her head, lying comfortably :haha:
Hope everyone's coping okay with all their symptoms:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1179.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> And I'm glad because the perinatal doctors do so many ultrasounds....like seriously at one point I had them twice a week... i know it seems silly to complain but at the end i never even saw his face and they couldn't really justify why they were doing so many. I'm just terrified of finding out they're not as safe as we thought in a few years.... probably needless worry, but I have enough complications with my pregnancies without adding potential risks....

Yeah, I'm worried about the same and have read about risks of longer exposures. I feel a bit guilty about already having 3 scans (two at 6 weeks a day apart due to bleeding and to see the size of the subchorionic hematoma, and 1 at 8 weeks due to a ton of cramps and spotting), but I really needed that one to know whether I had miscarried or not. :nope: I plan to only have one more at 20 weeks and a few doulas gave me some tips for that one. They said that you can request that they turn the strength down and that they don't aim at the eyes or the ears, so I'll do that and see if they will.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia thank you! I will ask them to do that at my scan! This will be #3 for this baby... had one at 7 weeks for bleeding one at 8 weeks to check sch as well :) 

I'm sure many ladies on here would agree with me... but i feel so lucky to be in this group with you! You always know so much and are so kind to share with all of us :) Thanks again!


----------



## MellyH

Ugh, tired, so tired, and sick. :(


----------



## MrsTM1

dcm_mw12 said:


> I found that the only thing that helps with my nausea feeling is chewing on something minty, I slept with a piece of winter fresh gum in my mouth last night and I didn't get sick once, when I woke up and felt sick all I did was chew it some and the feeling went away. Seems weird but it really worked for me, or maybe I got lucky last night. Hopefully this helps someone else, just wanted to share it in case it helps :)

I lived off mintos spearmint gum last pregnancy until 12 weeks. 

I'm still sick. Have been for 30 hours now! Have a doctors appointment in an hour and a half (out of hours hospital appointment). Hoping that they can give me an anti-sickness shot and I'm honestly hoping for an iv for a little while since I can no longer keep anything down, even water. :nope:


----------



## MellyH

Yeah you should definitely stay hydrated, MrsTM1!!


----------



## swanxxsong

My scan is Monday, it's my NT scan. It'll be my second scan. And should be able to schedule my 20-week scan then too. :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

We went to kiddicare yesterday and ended up buying a travel system! Also a changing mat, as the one we had for our daughter broke and also a playmat as we preferred the style compared to the old one we had for our daughter. We are borrowing a moses basket from our friend so we only have a bath seat to buy and we're done for buying things!


----------



## bubbamadness

Aww, sorry some ladies are still sick. Since i hit 13weeks mine has gone, for now, lol. I only feel sick if i smell something yucky. My first scan is thurs, cant wait. Is supposed to be a 12 week scan but i'll be nearly 14 weeks! Scared but looking forward to seeing baby is ok :)


----------



## bubbamadness

Whats your opinions on car seat style pram or carry cot style? Was thinking of getting one i've seen that comes with both, but not sure if its worth it? My friend claims that the car seat style is uncomfy and not supporting enough for babies back. The travel cot style is meant to be better? It's funny because this will be my 4th and i'm still learning when it comes to baby equipment! Lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oooh what travel system did you go for Poodle? I've been looking at prams because I sold my travel system with DD and well, basically I'm a pram-oholic :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Pramaholic lol I have a single quinny zapp and tandam phill and ted explorer a tripple side by side obaby and a double side by side maclaren lol I might be a pramaholic too


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies, got my 12 week nt scan on friday i cannot wait to see baby again, i had one at 7 weeks and it was just a little bean. Im a pramaholic too and with my son i used a car seat style one until he could sit comfortably in main seat. I had about 10 different prams, this time im going for an oyster with car seat and pram bit. Its recommended that babies only spend two hours at a time in a carseat as its bad for their spine, so a carrycot is much more comfy for them.


----------



## Feronia

I really like convertible ERF car seats that go from newborn to kid seat. Both ones that I have stay extended rear facing until 40 lbs, but knowing the genes in our family and how small my daughter is, she'll probably be 10 before she weighs that much! :haha:

I don't like those bucket car seats that you take in and out because I find them awkward to carry and would rather just carry my newborn myself in a wrap.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

bubbamadness said:


> Whats your opinions on car seat style pram or carry cot style? Was thinking of getting one i've seen that comes with both, but not sure if its worth it? My friend claims that the car seat style is uncomfy and not supporting enough for babies back. The travel cot style is meant to be better? It's funny because this will be my 4th and i'm still learning when it comes to baby equipment! Lol

Being from the States, it's hard to know exactly how different your style carseats are from ours... I am not sure what is meant when you say "car seat style pram and carry cot style".... We just say carseat or a carseat/stroller bundle. Heheee. I guess I could look it up too, just find it fascinating that the terminology is so different.

I really hope all you ladies still suffering from bad sickness, get better really soon!! I feel like mine has def. started to fade, but if I go to long without eating it shows back up. Now if I could just get rid of the damn gagging nonsense all the time. 

Good Luck on all the upcoming scans! How exciting :) I have to call tomorrow to schedule my 12 week scan. Do you think its a bad idea to see if my DD (who is almost 8) can come with me too see her brother/sister too?


----------



## MellyH

I would print out a picture and give it to her to keep, rather than take her to the scan, but that's just me!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi everyone. My due date is the 30th of January and I went over due by a week with my Son when I had him so have a feeling I might end up a February heart :)


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Laura! Hopefully this one doesn't make you wait as long. :lol:


----------



## River54

I had a scan at 9w6d (standard at our fertility clinic before release), and now I won't get a scan again til 18 weeks! (opted out of the NT scan)
I keep thinking I'd like one before that just to see the little bean... but then I'd be paying for it.

I don't like the car seats that you keep baby in and take the seat in and out of the car. I'd rather hold them.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome Laura :)


----------



## MellyH

River54 said:


> I don't like the car seats that you keep baby in and take the seat in and out of the car. I'd rather hold them.

I get the holding thing, but I had thought the advantage of the car seats you can take in/out of the car was not waking them up if they were sleeping? I haven't had any kids myself yet so I don't know how practical that is in practice, if they wake up anyway!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> I really like convertible ERF car seats that go from newborn to kid seat. Both ones that I have stay extended rear facing until 40 lbs, but knowing the genes in our family and how small my daughter is, she'll probably be 10 before she weighs that much! :haha:
> 
> I don't like those bucket car seats that you take in and out because I find them awkward to carry and would rather just carry my newborn myself in a wrap.

I agree with feronia- my brother is having a baby any day now, and they were advised to go for a convertible seat over one with a detachable carry cot thingy. So, we will go for a pram that has both a bassinet and then a seat later + a convertible car seat. I also prefer the idea of baby sitting in different positions vs. being in the one seat both in the buggy and car :thumbup:

So far, I like either of these car seat options: 
https://t.toysrus.com/skava/static/...fName=MANNFOLK&domain=https://www.toysrus.com
Or
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H8MSEWY/ref=gno_cart_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I was reading about extended rear facing being a safer travel option, so will see if either of these seats are better than the other for that. Maybe that will be the deciding factor!


----------



## ttc126

We had a detachable infant seat for our ds. It was so heavy!!!!! It was awkward to carry and just plain bulky. When he was 5 months we got a convertible that is rear facing to 40lbs and then front facing till 60lbs :) It was worlds easier taking him in and out rather than the car seat with him in it. I was just telling my mom I'm tempted to not even reuse my son's infant seat and put this baby straight in a convertible one! I'm still deciding.

The only nice thing about the infant seat was that i could have him buckled and ready to go and just snap the seat in reducing time spent buckling. But i notice a lot of my friends would leave their sleeping babies in the seats for hours if they came to visit etc. and the nicu told us babies under 6 weeks shouldn't be in them more than 2 hours a day and babies up to 4 months they shouldn't spend more than 4 hours total. I guess it's not a great sleeping position for them... 

I still don't know what I'll do, but i guess as it gets closer I'll have a better idea. 

One thing i did decide is that I'm going to just get a second crib rather than force my son to be ready for a toddler bed. He'll be 16 months when babygets here and with him being a little behind on his motor skills anyway i don't think he'll be ready to transition even at 18-19 months when we would move the new baby to the crib...


----------



## Feronia

Mom2Chloe, I would totally take her to the scan! I think it's a great idea to include siblings as much as possible to help ease the transition. She's used to being an only child for 8 years, so being as involved as possible will not only create lasting memories for her, but should help her awareness of everything that happens. My 2 year old will be at the birth... and I'm starting to show her home birth videos too!

Melly, some parents leave their kids sleeping in the detachable seats, but it's really not recommended. It's not good for babies to be sleeping in that position for long periods of time. I was frequently able to transfer DD from her car seat to the wrap while keeping her asleep, too!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> We had a detachable infant seat for our ds. It was so heavy!!!!! It was awkward to carry and just plain bulky. When he was 5 months we got a convertible that is rear facing to 40lbs and then front facing till 60lbs :) It was worlds easier taking him in and out rather than the car seat with him in it. I was just telling my mom I'm tempted to not even reuse my son's infant seat and put this baby straight in a convertible one! I'm still deciding.
> 
> The only nice thing about the infant seat was that i could have him buckled and ready to go and just snap the seat in reducing time spent buckling. But i notice a lot of my friends would leave their sleeping babies in the seats for hours if they came to visit etc. and the nicu told us babies under 6 weeks shouldn't be in them more than 2 hours a day and babies up to 4 months they shouldn't spend more than 4 hours total. I guess it's not a great sleeping position for them...
> 
> I still don't know what I'll do, but i guess as it gets closer I'll have a better idea.
> 
> One thing i did decide is that I'm going to just get a second crib rather than force my son to be ready for a toddler bed. He'll be 16 months when babygets here and with him being a little behind on his motor skills anyway i don't think he'll be ready to transition even at 18-19 months when we would move the new baby to the crib...

Interesting... And good to gave an insight from somebody who has had both seat types :thumbup:

I think your crib plan sounds right. There will be enough change for the new big brother without the stress of moving him if he isn't ready.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I bought both car seats today from mothercare in the sale for £30 each - bargain! As for pram we're very lucky in that my mum is paying for my pram and is insisting I have my dream pram of the bugaboo donkey in the twin so I can have both in side by side carrycots. Took dh to see it today and he loves it too :) x


----------



## RaspberryK

If money and vehicle was no object I would get a lay flat car seat which was compatible with the pushchair chassis. Plus erf seat for after that. 
With ds we had the infant carrier car seat/travel system combo but it had a lie flat pram/carrycot with it which unless he was going to be in the seat less than an hour in total I would swap him into regardless of sleeping or not. 
Those car seats are not recommended for long periods due to spine support and the way it can reduce the airway. 
This time we have the lay flat pram/carrycot and a separate car seat is/was for ds which rf from nb to 13kg I think and ff to 18kg. 
I have purchased an infant carrier for going out in other people's cars and short journeys in dh car so as I don't have to keep swapping the car seat over - it's difficult to fit it correctly when rf. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Raspberry, can you link to what you mean by infant carrier for other people's cars? I am still working out the terminology. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

They are the group 0 baby car seats. ..
https://www.mothercare.com/baby-car-seats-(group-0-)/car_infant,default,sc.html


----------



## RaspberryK

And the lie flat ones which I wish I'd invested in before ds. 
https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/full-lay-flat-system
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Thanks - so what's the difference between that and the car seat that you bought?


----------



## RaspberryK

The one I use which stays in my car is ... 

https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/car-seats/first-class-plus. 

I don't use the car seats in conjunction with a chassis I always swap them into the carrycot part of the pram. 
I wish I'd originally bought a lay flat pram carrycot that was for travel and fit the chassis... However I doubt I'd have a big enough car to fit a lie flat car seat plus ds car seat. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone sorry i have been MIA lots going on with my sister in town from boston
we went to the fair yesterday and we are going to enchanted forrest today (i know none of you have any idea what that is and i have no idea how i would explain it so if your curious i encourage you to google it)
yay finally hit 14 weeks last thursday! finally officially in second tri! 
only 4 more days until my appointment and we get to find out what date we get to find out the sex!


----------



## swanxxsong

I use an infant car seat (Graco Snugride) because my husband sucks at wrapping newborns (rofl) so he begged me to compromise. And it was convenient if I had to run in to the pharmacy to grab a script for 5 minutes since it took me longer to get her in and out for that. Otherwise I would wear her if it was a longer run in/out of the store. 

Then we bought two Radians for ERF. So we plan to use the Snugride again and possibly get another Radian for this kiddo. I'm still deciding. I am intrigued by the Graco 4ever, won't lie. 

Our goal is to Rf to 4 with my daughter. If she stays short enough anyway! By then baby will be almost 1. So we have some time to decide if she will be getting the new seat or the baby will be. LOL.


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Then we bought two Radians for ERF. So we plan to use the Snugride again and possibly get another Radian for this kiddo. I'm still deciding. I am intrigued by the Graco 4ever, won't lie.


I was intrigued by the 4ever, too. But it is super pricey! I am happy to pay more money for a better product, but I genuinely couldn't see much difference between this one for $180: https://t.toysrus.com/skava/static/...entPage=family&domain=https://www.toysrus.com
And the 4ever for $300: https://t.toysrus.com/skava/static/...entPage=family&domain=https://www.toysrus.com

If there are benefits I am missing, please let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

I know people were getting the 4ever for about $220 by using a 20% BRU coupon + 15% discount for opening a credit card + $25 Graco rebate, which is running through... October? 

I know the perk of the 4ever is that it turns into a no back booster, so its claim is to be the only car seat you'd need for the first ten years of your child's life. It's $20 more than the radian I bought and mine can't become a NBB.


----------



## swanxxsong

My bad. It goes to 65 for FF then 100 as a HBB and the NBB to 120. 

So much longer lifespan than the 4ever with its four different modes of use. :) 

https://csftl.org/graco-4ever-all-in-one-car-seat-review/


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Wow, these carseats have changed SO much since my DD was in one. Holy Cow, I thought I knew what I wanted for this one, but now I think I need to think more about this.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I get it- it has that extra booster seat step :thumbup:

I think we will wait a few weeks and then maybe look at buying, so I guess I have some thinking time yet!


----------



## KelseyK

Hi Ladies!!!

I know I'm waaay late but I would love to join you!! :)

I'm 14 weeks, due on February 6th! 

I already have 2 boys, one is 6 and the other JUST TURNED 1 July 25th lol. I'm scared to death to have 2 under 2! I have had a few ultrasounds already and we are pretty sure this one is a boy as well! 

My last baby was born 1 month early and I was on bedrest for a month before. The Dr thinks it will probably happen again so I could really use some friends on here! I will be starting progesterone shots at 16 weeks, hopefully that will help some.


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi bump buddy I'll add you xx


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks!!! <3


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Welcome Kelsey K! :)


----------



## 2nd time

Welcome dont be worried about having 2 uneer 2 it realy isnt that hard when my lo makes an apperance I will have 5 under 5 , we did 2 u 2 3 u3 4 u 4 and we have survived its a great age gap as th3y grow up realy cloee yo each other,
afm dh wants to visit his mum tjis weekend we havent told her about bump and arnt rewfy to so it could be an int3resting 5 days


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome Kelsey! 

How is everyone getting on with doing sport/activity level? I had been doing well and going every couple of days, but that has dropped off some. Hoping to pick it back up and go do 20-30 mins of cardio 4-5 times per week again. I find it hard to get motivated, but definitely feel better when I am active, and have read a lot on physical activity making for a better pregnancy, birth, and recovery:thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Mom2Chloe -- if you use FB, I highly suggest the Car Seats for the Littles FB page and group. I've found a lot of great info out there! :)

SurpriseBub -- I'm the same way, we aren't making any car seat decisions yet, but I research because I'm a car seat nerd. xD It gives me something to do I guess since I can't buy yet! :rofl: As for activity, I was so sick and such I was failing, but am working on getting back into it. Hubby made a promise to me that we'll walk during our TV/bonding/whatever time 1 hour every night (or as many nights as we can, per week) and I'm also working on daily yoga. Slow but steady as I'm only just beginning to eat full meals again and don't want to keel over, but am making decent progress! :D Will prob need lots of coaxing from him as I've just been so knackered lately! 

Welcome Kelsey! I actually have my high-risk consult tomorrow -- my first was exactly one month early and we are facing potential progesterone shots also. I will know more tomorrow evening. Am anxious about my consult, but at least am glad they should know if my cervix is incompetent for full-term baby, or if it was just a fluke thing. Is your OH giving you the shot, or a nurse? I was told insurance would cover "to some degree" a nurse coming in-home to do it (since my midwife is like, 30 minutes away lol) but my OH has volunteered to learn how. He used to be terrified of needles, so that gives me anxiety but I don't want him to feel like I don't trust him. At least I have a big enough target if shots are needed........ LOL.


----------



## jmandrews

Pretty sure I felt the baby today! Seems early but I guess it's not when it's your second. I guess I just know exactly what it felt like with DD. :)


----------



## ttc126

Oooh man, starting to get nervous for my scan in the morning. I had the oddest dream last night. My real life friend has her 20 week scan tomorrow as well. I dreamed she found out her baby passed :( :( :( now I'm having a hard time shaking the nervous feeling :(

Bleh!!!! Feel so nervous my nausea is out of control :(


----------



## EMYJC

Welcome Kelsey. 

Jmandrews I am pretty sure I felt baby yesterday too- popping sensations not followed by a passing of wind. Felt different to wind and vaguely remember that feeling with my son too!

TTC best of luck with your scan- I am sure all will be fine. 

I have to see the consulatant Friday as I am high risk- DD1 came 6 weeks early due to a placental abruption and infection :( I doubt I will be given an option for VBAC.


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> Welcome Kelsey!
> 
> How is everyone getting on with doing sport/activity level? I had been doing well and going every couple of days, but that has dropped off some. Hoping to pick it back up and go do 20-30 mins of cardio 4-5 times per week again. I find it hard to get motivated, but definitely feel better when I am active, and have read a lot on physical activity making for a better pregnancy, birth, and recovery:thumbup:

I've never been one for exercise, I'm continuing with the same activity level though, out walking when the opportunity arises, housework and 5 hours a week of work on my feet. 
I got really lazy in the last 6 weeks with ds, I walked to the shop (2 minutes) most days, but I was so hot and worn out I didn't do anything else. 
I had no problem in labour, I felt great after and although I didn't lose all of my baby weight (ever , rretained a stone of the 5 I put on) I was up and about quickly, walking round the village once he was 5 days old, all day shopping in Milton Keynes when he was 2 weeks etc and I was great. 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

12 weeks today!! :happydance: scan on Friday!


----------



## RaspberryK

Jmandews - I'm feeling lots of movement, started at 11 weeks. 

Good luck with all the scans ladies xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! I haven't been on for a week and it's taken me 3days to read through what I've missed! 
My ms disappeared for a few days but seems to have reappeared but thankfully not constant! 
I still haven't told anyone I'm pregnant, im not sure what their reaction will be as this will be my 3rd in as many years. Doesn't really matter to me how people react but can do without people constantly giving their advice and opinions for a little bit longer!
I went for a look around the shops yesterday for some baby clothes because I stupidly gave away alot of what I already had to friends. I didn't end up buying anything because there wasn't alot that was gender neutral So decided to wait until we know if it's a girl or boy!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! I haven't been on for a week and it's taken me 3days to read through what I've missed! 
My ms disappeared for a few days but seems to have reappeared but thankfully not constant! 
I still haven't told anyone I'm pregnant, im not sure what their reaction will be as this will be my 3rd in as many years. Doesn't really matter to me how people react but can do without people constantly giving their advice and opinions for a little bit longer!
I went for a look around the shops yesterday for some baby clothes because I stupidly gave away alot of what I already had to friends. I didn't end up buying anything because there wasn't alot that was gender neutral So decided to wait until we know if it's a girl or boy!


----------



## RaspberryK

Jade- there's no way I could hide my pregnancy. 
I couldn't wait in any case but all the unwanted advice, talk about names (way too early at 8 weeks imo) and speculation of girl or boy is frustrating and makes it tempting to keep it a secret. 
Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Im freaking out abit I dont feel the slightest bit pregnant anymore no bump or anything I had felt movements but now nothing


----------



## bumblebeexo

2ndtime - I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm sure everything is ok. It's still very early not everyone has a bump yet. When I started feeling my DD I would go days in between feeling anything. It's totally normal. If you are super worries and find yourself really stressed I'd call your dr for reassurance. What you feel is very normal.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

swanxxsong said:


> Mom2Chloe -- if you use FB, I highly suggest the Car Seats for the Littles FB page and group. I've found a lot of great info out there! :)
> 
> SurpriseBub -- I'm the same way, we aren't making any car seat decisions yet, but I research because I'm a car seat nerd. xD It gives me something to do I guess since I can't buy yet! :rofl: As for activity, I was so sick and such I was failing, but am working on getting back into it. Hubby made a promise to me that we'll walk during our TV/bonding/whatever time 1 hour every night (or as many nights as we can, per week) and I'm also working on daily yoga. Slow but steady as I'm only just beginning to eat full meals again and don't want to keel over, but am making decent progress! :D Will prob need lots of coaxing from him as I've just been so knackered lately!
> 
> Welcome Kelsey! I actually have my high-risk consult tomorrow -- my first was exactly one month early and we are facing potential progesterone shots also. I will know more tomorrow evening. Am anxious about my consult, but at least am glad they should know if my cervix is incompetent for full-term baby, or if it was just a fluke thing. Is your OH giving you the shot, or a nurse? I was told insurance would cover "to some degree" a nurse coming in-home to do it (since my midwife is like, 30 minutes away lol) but my OH has volunteered to learn how. He used to be terrified of needles, so that gives me anxiety but I don't want him to feel like I don't trust him. At least I have a big enough target if shots are needed........ LOL.

Thank you! I will def. check that out!! :)


----------



## AliciaX

Hi ladies, I wanted to ask for your advices... 
We recently announced our pregnancy. However OH's SIL didn't exactly take it very well. We had work relations before which ended up badly cause quite frankly she is a very jealous girl who can't handle other people's happiness.
she is also pregnant in her 3rd trimester. She hasn't exactly said anything but blocked me on social networking sites and completely ignored it. Surely having two babies come in to the family so close together is a good thing?? I was hoping she grew up since we stopped working together and that we could actually share stories and advices... 
She is also very good at making me look like the one who's causing tension to OH's family, which is not very nice as every time i see her at family events, I am honestly trying. I have no idea what I ever done to her... Anyone have any ideas how I can actually talk to this woman and make her realise that I am actually a nice person and I haven't done anything to hurt anyone in my whole life purposely?! 
I'm such a bubbly person, maybe she finds it intimidating? 
I just feel very offended! And was hoping to build a friendship!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Can anyone shed light in this whole trimester thing?? I have heard and read many different things... When does second trimester start, 13weeks or 14weeks? Also, the months are confusing too!! I thought I had it al figured out but now I read different things. Tia

Like everyone else said I am sure your scan will turn out just fine! In the morning my bump isn't to big either and it isn't until I eat that it seems much bigger so really I don't have much either. Everyone and every body is different. Let us know how it goes! GL


----------



## Mom2Chloe

AliciaX said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to ask for your advices...
> We recently announced our pregnancy. However OH's SIL didn't exactly take it very well. We had work relations before which ended up badly cause quite frankly she is a very jealous girl who can't handle other people's happiness.
> she is also pregnant in her 3rd trimester. She hasn't exactly said anything but blocked me on social networking sites and completely ignored it. Surely having two babies come in to the family so close together is a good thing?? I was hoping she grew up since we stopped working together and that we could actually share stories and advices...
> She is also very good at making me look like the one who's causing tension to OH's family, which is not very nice as every time i see her at family events, I am honestly trying. I have no idea what I ever done to her... Anyone have any ideas how I can actually talk to this woman and make her realise that I am actually a nice person and I haven't done anything to hurt anyone in my whole life purposely?!
> I'm such a bubbly person, maybe she finds it intimidating?
> I just feel very offended! And was hoping to build a friendship!

Personally, I think it would just be best to be honest with her. Tell her your hurt by her attitude toward you and that you want nothing more to have a nice relationship with her and ask her why she has a problem? There is no better way to get the answers you want than getting to the point. She can't beat around the bush with answers if you approach her with blunt questions. GL! I hope it works out for you, that had to be very difficult.


----------



## AliciaX

Mom2Chloe said:


> AliciaX said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I wanted to ask for your advices...
> We recently announced our pregnancy. However OH's SIL didn't exactly take it very well. We had work relations before which ended up badly cause quite frankly she is a very jealous girl who can't handle other people's happiness.
> she is also pregnant in her 3rd trimester. She hasn't exactly said anything but blocked me on social networking sites and completely ignored it. Surely having two babies come in to the family so close together is a good thing?? I was hoping she grew up since we stopped working together and that we could actually share stories and advices...
> She is also very good at making me look like the one who's causing tension to OH's family, which is not very nice as every time i see her at family events, I am honestly trying. I have no idea what I ever done to her... Anyone have any ideas how I can actually talk to this woman and make her realise that I am actually a nice person and I haven't done anything to hurt anyone in my whole life purposely?!
> I'm such a bubbly person, maybe she finds it intimidating?
> I just feel very offended! And was hoping to build a friendship!
> 
> Personally, I think it would just be best to be honest with her. Tell her your hurt by her attitude toward you and that you want nothing more to have a nice relationship with her and ask her why she has a problem? There is no better way to get the answers you want than getting to the point. She can't beat around the bush with answers if you approach her with blunt questions. GL! I hope it works out for you, that had to be very difficult.Click to expand...


Thank you! We don't see each other often, unless it is a family event. There's no way of me contacting her and the next family event will be very awful with a lot of tension. I'm just nice to her, trying to talk to her just to be rejected! At some point it actually made me feel that maybe she has some feeling for my OH... I know she's with his brother but she is very shy and clumsy around my OH and she acts really weird... I don't want to have to think like that as I just want to get on! I think it's great that there are two baby M's coming to this world so close by and they can be very good friends growing up together... 
That seems impossible right now!


----------



## AliciaX

Mom2Chloe said:


> Can anyone shed light in this whole trimester thing?? I have heard and read many different things... When does second trimester start, 13weeks or 14weeks? Also, the months are confusing too!! I thought I had it al figured out but now I read different things. Tia
> 
> Like everyone else said I am sure your scan will turn out just fine! In the morning my bump isn't to big either and it isn't until I eat that it seems much bigger so really I don't have much either. Everyone and every body is different. Let us know how it goes! GL

Pregnancy is measured in trimesters from the first day of your last menstrual period, totaling 40 weeks. The first trimester of pregnancy is week 1 through week 12, or about 3 months. The second trimester is week 13 to week 27. And the third trimester of pregnancy spans from week 28 to the birth.


----------



## swanxxsong

Alicia, some people are just frustrating like that. I know some women get annoyed when a family member gets pregnant and they "share" a pregnancy because they feel that takes away from their limelight. Personally I don't get it at all? Hubby's cousin and I had our daughters within two days of one another and it was awesome. My sister is now due a month after me and we are enthralled! To each their own but sounds like she's just bitter. I would try talking to be, be honest about how you feel, and if she isn't receptive then she's truly not worth your stress. Sad to say, but true. You've done nothing wrong! 

NT scan and high risk consult this afternoon. Am so nervous and nauseous over my nerves. Sigh.


----------



## Feronia

I agree with the others. Approach her honestly, but if she doesn't reciprocate, try to ignore her because she isn't worth your time or worry. What a sucky situation!

In terms of months, pregnancy is roughly 9 calendar months or 10 lunar months (where 1 month is 4 weeks). You just sort of have to specify which one you're talking about when you say months, heh. That's why I don't like when someone tells me they are "6 months" pregnant, because I'd rather know the week or whether it was in calendar or lunar months to have a better idea.

So since I'm due Feb 18th, I'll be 3 calendar months on August 18, but I would have been 3 lunar months at 12 weeks last Wednesday, lol.


----------



## SurpriseBub

AliciaX said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to ask for your advices...
> We recently announced our pregnancy. However OH's SIL didn't exactly take it very well. We had work relations before which ended up badly cause quite frankly she is a very jealous girl who can't handle other people's happiness.
> she is also pregnant in her 3rd trimester. She hasn't exactly said anything but blocked me on social networking sites and completely ignored it. Surely having two babies come in to the family so close together is a good thing?? I was hoping she grew up since we stopped working together and that we could actually share stories and advices...
> She is also very good at making me look like the one who's causing tension to OH's family, which is not very nice as every time i see her at family events, I am honestly trying. I have no idea what I ever done to her... Anyone have any ideas how I can actually talk to this woman and make her realise that I am actually a nice person and I haven't done anything to hurt anyone in my whole life purposely?!
> I'm such a bubbly person, maybe she finds it intimidating?
> I just feel very offended! And was hoping to build a friendship!

How awful! My sil was similar- she was about 6 months pregnant when her other sil (her husbands brothers wife) announced she was pregnant too. They were very upset, and felt like she was stealing their moment... Which I just don't get! It seemed completely silly and unreasonable. The sil went on to have a very difficult pregnancy, and they were very unsympathetic, which I also thought was just terrible behaviour. Bottom line is that you can't control how other people behave- no matter how outrageous their actions may be! 

My advice is different to the others... I would steer clear of her- the more you engage with her, the more you spur her on (and the more attention she can get from the whole thing). I would focus on building a positive relationship with other members of your oh's family. If they get to know you, she will soon get bored of being bitchy and start to look unreasonable to everyone else, too. I went to an all girls school for a number of years, and hate this kind of silly catty behaviour! Ignore her, focus on the good things and enjoy the amazing fact that you are having a baby!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So jealous of all you ladies feeling baby already! I cannot wait to reach that stage!! I have my nt scan Tmr and am excited to see baby, but also feeling very nervous. 

I have a question for those of you who already have had a baby- how much clothing did you buy in 'newborn' sizes? I have picked up a couple of pairs of pjs and bits and pieces, but am wondering whether it is better to go for things that are more sized 0-3 months (or just 3 months?). Just wondering what you did last time/will do this time? And how big was your baby vs. how long they could wear the newborn stuff?


----------



## Feronia

Sometimes I think I can feel baby moving, but I can't entirely tell for sure yet. Though I palpated my uterus and it's exactly where it should be, so I'm not worried! :D

We ended up having way more newborn clothes than she could ever wear. 25 onesies maybe? They were long on her, but big fluffy cloth diapers helped and it didn't matter that they were big. I didn't need to go out and get preemie clothes or anything, though I did need preemie cloth diapers for the first few months (she was 6 lbs 2 oz). We just needed onesies, mittens, and socks -- no pants, shoes, or jackets.


----------



## Mommy2missR

@Alicia, I am in the forget her camp. My DH's family has a friend that is like that 'Auntie' Paula. She blocked me on FB and stuff after she didn't like some comments that my HUSBAND said. How it involved me, IDK, but whatever. I could care less. People like that aren't worth your time. It sounds like she is jealous of you and your relationship with your OH. Tough cookies girlfriend. It is too bad that she makes it awkward for you at family events, but I would just pointedly ignore her unless she speaks to you directly. Be your normal happy self around everyone else. On the same hand.... if your OH's fam is rude towards you because of her.... he needs to cowboy up and say something. Cause that's no bueno. Good Luck!!

@SurpiseBub, my DD was 9lb4oz. She never fit in newborn stuff. Since then I never buy it for friends, and thus far I think we only have bought maybe one or two things in newborn? We'll buy all 0-3 mo stuff. If bebe P ends up being a peanut we'll buy stuff as we need it. At showers ppl give you all kinds of onesies and stuff. I wouldn't worry about rushing out and buying.


----------



## Feronia

hehe I've been having fun at work making a visual birth plan using this link: https://combatbootmama.com/2014/06/25/creating-your-visual-birth-plan/

Here's my finished plan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wd4wq9f4e8o73q0/birth plan.png

So pretty, but I'm not entirely sure how useful it will be. :haha: 

Counting down the days to my maternity leave! I calculated that I'll go on leave early January, but I'll be taking all of my vacation time starting December 10 -- so December 9 is my last day! CAN'T WAIT! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

My DD was in newborn for 3 to 4 weeks. She was 7lbs 1oz. I had like 10 newborn sleepers which could have been too many but I was constsntly changing dr due to spit up or potty accidents. I had a couple cute outfits and onesies in newborn too. :) just depends on the size of your baby.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for the last few of us reaching 12 weeks this week - tomorrow for me!! And my scan is in four days - I CAN'T WAIT. 

I felt a little tickle the other night lying in bed, but it was higher than I was expected (just behind/below my belly button) so I assume it was a gas bubble. I don't think I should be feeling them up there yet!

December 9 is only four months away! Hoorayyyyy!!

I think I would ignore the SIL as well, especially since you only see her irregularly at family things. Just act cordial when you see her, ignore the fact that she's blocked you. Because it's her loss!


----------



## Captain

Hi ladies! 

Announced the news to my SIL over the weekend and everyone is very excited, they now want us to move to their town for us to be closer! Also finally gave in to my sister and let her announce the news so now it's 'facebook official'! Bump is slowly getting bigger but not really showing just yet, woke up Friday morning and to my relief and amazement my nausea and sickness has disappeared! So I can finally feel like I can just enjoy this pregnancy now :)

Hope were all doing well!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the clothing advice, ladies! 

I think I have a couple of plain onesies and 2 x pjs in newborn. I think I will go bigger for everything else, and if baby ends up being a skinny minny, I can pick up some extra NB stuff. 

This is starting to all feel real... And exciting!!


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> So jealous of all you ladies feeling baby already! I cannot wait to reach that stage!! I have my nt scan Tmr and am excited to see baby, but also feeling very nervous.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who already have had a baby- how much clothing did you buy in 'newborn' sizes? I have picked up a couple of pairs of pjs and bits and pieces, but am wondering whether it is better to go for things that are more sized 0-3 months (or just 3 months?). Just wondering what you did last time/will do this time? And how big was your baby vs. how long they could wear the newborn stuff?

Too much, only about 9 items but I gave it away as he was too big, I really liked up to 1 month from next, and he wore 0-3 too. 
Newborn was too big for my friends average size baby though. 
Xx


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Wow, its even more confusing than I thought. LOL I think I get it., but how many months am I now at 12 weeks, end of my 3rd? I will just say I start my second trimester next week at 13 weeks. Heheheheeee


----------



## MellyH

Captain, glad you're feeling better. I'm still waiting for that magical day. :lol:


----------



## Mom2Chloe

swanxxsong said:


> Alicia, some people are just frustrating like that. I know some women get annoyed when a family member gets pregnant and they "share" a pregnancy because they feel that takes away from their limelight. Personally I don't get it at all? Hubby's cousin and I had our daughters within two days of one another and it was awesome. My sister is now due a month after me and we are enthralled! To each their own but sounds like she's just bitter. I would try talking to be, be honest about how you feel, and if she isn't receptive then she's truly not worth your stress. Sad to say, but true. You've done nothing wrong!
> 
> NT scan and high risk consult this afternoon. Am so nervous and nauseous over my nerves. Sigh.

GOOD LUCK on your NT Scan and appointment!! I am sure all will be just fine. I have my NT Scan tomorrow afternoon and I am feeling a little nervous about it as well.


----------



## RaspberryK

Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

RaspberryK said:


> Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not.
> Xx

Oooooooooh maybe it was then!! How exciting. 

Here's my ridiculously huge bump at 11 weeks, 6 days. 'Scuse the undies. :lol: 

https://i.imgur.com/cNqfx2n.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

Mom2Chloe said:


> Wow, its even more confusing than I thought. LOL I think I get it., but how many months am I now at 12 weeks, end of my 3rd? I will just say I start my second trimester next week at 13 weeks. Heheheheeee

The start of your third month but it's really easier in weeks. 
Xx


----------



## Mom2Chloe

MellyH said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not.
> Xx
> 
> Oooooooooh maybe it was then!! How exciting.
> 
> Here's my ridiculously huge bump at 11 weeks, 6 days. 'Scuse the undies. :lol:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/cNqfx2n.jpgClick to expand...


I have also felt light tapping and movement just below my belly button too and that is where my OB found baby's heartbeat on Friday so that could totally be it for you.. It was funny, he was searching for the HB way below for like a minute and I was starting to get nervous, then he moved up just below my bellybutton and found it. He was like " wow, this one's pretty high up there". :)


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Mom2Chloe said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not.
> Xx
> 
> Oooooooooh maybe it was then!! How exciting.
> 
> Here's my ridiculously huge bump at 11 weeks, 6 days. 'Scuse the undies. :lol:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/cNqfx2n.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have also felt light tapping and movement just below my belly button too and that is where my OB found baby's heartbeat on Friday so that could totally be it for you.. It was funny, he was searching for the HB way below for like a minute and I was starting to get nervous, then he moved up just below my bellybutton and found it. He was like " wow, this one's pretty high up there". :)Click to expand...

Shoot -- I hit enter before I was done. I wanted to tell you your baby bump is to cute! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I've not taken a bump photo this week but last week I lay down and breathed right in one morning... 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/bump/IMG-20140811-WA0004_zpsufoq7kwo.jpg
Xx


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Can I be added to the first page please due 20th February


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Jealous of all the bumps thought with it being my third I'd have one by now but nope.


----------



## MellyH

Raspberry, definitely a bump!!!


----------



## AliciaX

swanxxsong said:


> Alicia, some people are just frustrating like that. I know some women get annoyed when a family member gets pregnant and they "share" a pregnancy because they feel that takes away from their limelight. Personally I don't get it at all? Hubby's cousin and I had our daughters within two days of one another and it was awesome. My sister is now due a month after me and we are enthralled! To each their own but sounds like she's just bitter. I would try talking to be, be honest about how you feel, and if she isn't receptive then she's truly not worth your stress. Sad to say, but true. You've done nothing wrong!
> 
> NT scan and high risk consult this afternoon. Am so nervous and nauseous over my nerves. Sigh.


Thank you! It's just the way she is, is making me feel negative towards my own pregnancy and feel like maybe it must be me, maybe I should have waited so she wasn't the way she was! I even did her hair for a wedding a couple of years back for no charge. Took the time, effort and I even ordered and paid for the products, so I could build a relationship with her as she is about the same age as me and would have been nice to have a good relationship. Seems that nothing I do is appreciated and she has a very jealous personality! 


I hope everything went okay! Please keep us updated. :)


----------



## AliciaX

Mommy2missR said:


> @Alicia, I am in the forget her camp. My DH's family has a friend that is like that 'Auntie' Paula. She blocked me on FB and stuff after she didn't like some comments that my HUSBAND said. How it involved me, IDK, but whatever. I could care less. People like that aren't worth your time. It sounds like she is jealous of you and your relationship with your OH. Tough cookies girlfriend. It is too bad that she makes it awkward for you at family events, but I would just pointedly ignore her unless she speaks to you directly. Be your normal happy self around everyone else. On the same hand.... if your OH's fam is rude towards you because of her.... he needs to cowboy up and say something. Cause that's no bueno. Good Luck!!
> 
> @SurpiseBub, my DD was 9lb4oz. She never fit in newborn stuff. Since then I never buy it for friends, and thus far I think we only have bought maybe one or two things in newborn? We'll buy all 0-3 mo stuff. If bebe P ends up being a peanut we'll buy stuff as we need it. At showers ppl give you all kinds of onesies and stuff. I wouldn't worry about rushing out and buying.

I think I'm going to take your advice on this one. I'm not getting anywhere with her and no point trying! Although would have been great to be friends and bring up the babies around each other. Cousins can sometimes be the best friends we could ever have and I had very close cousins which I grew up with. It was great. Oh well. Just have to wait for my own sister to get pregnant :D! She is one bitter, jealous person, and it will only get worse. So I will stay well away from her. 
Thank you. 

It's funny how they grow out of things so quick but all the newborn things are far too cute and I just can't stop myself from buying!


----------



## MellyH

The baseball onesies I bought were 6 months, and the hat+socks set I bought were newborn. That's all we have so far!

One of my friends who has a six month old girl has promised to load me up with baby gear when I drive to visit her next month. Huzzah!


----------



## AliciaX

MellyH said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not.
> Xx
> 
> Oooooooooh maybe it was then!! How exciting.
> 
> Here's my ridiculously huge bump at 11 weeks, 6 days. 'Scuse the undies. :lol:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/cNqfx2n.jpgClick to expand...

Your baby bump is looking very nice and cute! Cannot wait till I'm showing more so I quit looking fat but look pregnant! I was very active and exercised on a regular basis so was a skinny size 8! Still fit in all my clothes but just look like I let myself go and getting a bit of a belly :D can't wait till people can actually tell there's a baby in there!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not.
> Xx
> 
> Oooooooooh maybe it was then!! How exciting.
> 
> Here's my ridiculously huge bump at 11 weeks, 6 days. 'Scuse the undies. :lol:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/cNqfx2n.jpgClick to expand...

look at the fab bump!! :) Yes it likely baby your feeling at my 12 week scan my uterus was at my belly button :thumbup: Baby B was right where the bubbly/fluttering feelings were. Your baby bump is catching me up lol x


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> Melly h my uterus is at my belly button and I've only one in there so I don't see why not.
> Xx

Sorry to disappoint, but the fundal height of your uterus really shouldn't be at your belly button at 12 weeks. Check this diagram: 
https://www.virtualmedstudent.com/images/fundal_height.png

If you lie down flat with a full bladder and gradually push down from your belly button towards your pubic bone, you'll eventually feel the top of your uterus (which will feel slightly hard and a bit tender). It shouldn't be near the belly button until around 22 weeks. I don't know about twins though! :haha:

Since your uterus is taking so much space in your lower abdomen, bumps at this stage are mostly because your intestines are pushed upwards and out. So if anyone pets your bump at this stage, they are most likely petting your intestines lol!


----------



## RaspberryK

It's definitely there feronia I can feel baby moving or a hard lump to one side and checked on my doppler that it was the right place. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Why does the bladder being full make a difference I wonder? I will have to try it when I'm not in the office. :lol: My officemate probably wouldn't appreciate it!


----------



## MellyH

Sounds like twins can be 7 weeks/cm ahead at this point. :o

From https://www.ohbaby.co.nz/pregnancy/twins-or-more/your-weekly-guide/weeks-13-16/

"In a singleton pregnancy, the measurement usually corresponds to the number of weeks pregnant you are, for example at 30 weeks, your fundal height will be around 30cm. However in a twin pregnancy, your uterus grows much faster and will be much bigger. At 13 weeks, your fundal height may be around 20cm or so. Later in your pregnancy you can expect to measure between five and ten weeks ahead of your dates, which means that by 30 weeks your fundal height will be the equivalent of a singleton pregnancy at full term!"


----------



## MellyH

So if I was measuring more like 18-19 weeks/cm, I would be an inch or two below the belly button, according to that chart. CRAZY!


----------



## Feronia

Raspberry, maybe you&#8217;re measuring way ahead or you have a differently shaped uterus? For singleton pregnancies, the very top of your uterus shouldn&#8217;t even be halfway to your belly button until 16 weeks! Sometimes you can feel hard lumps moving through your intestines (kind of gross, I know!) when they&#8217;re protrude out during early pregnancy, which can understandably be mistaken for the uterus. The Doppler can also sometimes find the heartbeat even if the baby isn&#8217;t directly under it, just like ultrasound machines might be placed further up on your abdomen but display an image that&#8217;s further down.

A full bladder makes a difference early on because it pushes your uterus up. Later on, it won't matter!


----------



## Feronia

Hehe, I can't even find a fundal height chart for twins! It sounds like mutiples are a crap shoot and far less exact than singletons, and with variations like di-di twins, mono-di, etc., it really makes sense why there would be a huge variation.

By the way, do you twin mamas know what kind of twins you're having?


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I couldn't find any charts either, just a lot of "I was measuring 1/4/8/10 weeks ahead!" posts. :lol:

Mine definitely have two sacs, and the OB thinks probably two placentas as well (so di/di) but she couldn't confirm. It should be clearer at the scan this Friday.


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> Yeah I couldn't find any charts either, just a lot of "I was measuring 1/4/8/10 weeks ahead!" posts. :lol:
> 
> Mine definitely have two sacs, and the OB thinks probably two placentas as well (so di/di) but she couldn't confirm. It should be clearer at the scan this Friday.

Awesome, I hope so! Di/di twins are the lowest risk!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, it would be nice for *something* to be the lowest risk option. :lol: 

My husband says he's hoping they're identical if they're the same gender, so we can run experiments on them. :lol: Poor kids, with two scientists for parents!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I think all 3 of us are having di/di twins :thumbup: which also means the odds are that one set is 33% chance of being identical :) I did see a chart for twins growth and i will go off now and try and find it again! x


----------



## Feronia

hahaha you have a funny DH. What's neat about di/di twins is that you just don't know whether they're identical or fraternal! I just read that if they split early, they can still be identical, but that fraternal twins are always di/di. Sooo cool!

I've even heard about some parents of di/di twins not knowing whether they are identical or not and only finding out far after birth with genetic tests. Woah.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Raspberry, maybe youre measuring way ahead or you have a differently shaped uterus? For singleton pregnancies, the very top of your uterus shouldnt even be halfway to your belly button until 16 weeks! Sometimes you can feel hard lumps moving through your intestines (kind of gross, I know!) when theyre protrude out during early pregnancy, which can understandably be mistaken for the uterus. The Doppler can also sometimes find the heartbeat even if the baby isnt directly under it, just like ultrasound machines might be placed further up on your abdomen but display an image thats further down.
> 
> A full bladder makes a difference early on because it pushes your uterus up. Later on, it won't matter!

Baby has gained a day or two every couple of weeks so that by the time I had my nhs scan I was measuring ahead of my ovulation and dtd dates. I am pretty sure my uterus is*tilted... and wouldn't be surprised if baby was massive in there. 
Ds was a big baby and the placenta was absolutely massive - measured ahead a lot with him. 
I also don't think my uterus has shrunk down after I miscarried either which I think was 6th March when I passed everything. 
I understand about the other lumps and bumps I get those too sometimes but definitely know when I am feeling baby. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Yeah, I'm not sure I would bother spending the money to find out if it's not obvious, it would be kind of cool just to see if they look alike as they get older or not! I think the odds are pretty good they're fraternal though.


----------



## ttc126

Just got home from my scan and appointment :)

Baby looks great! Measuring a few days ahead. Dr was very pleased i gained 2lbs since last visit. I'm still under my starting weight but going in the right direction now :) 

The tech said it's too early to know for sure but took a guess at gender :) I'm keeping it a secret for now but here's my pic :)

https://s467.photobucket.com/albums...action=view&current=IMG_20140811_090658-1.jpg


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK, that definitely makes sense in your case. :thumbup:

Congrats on the wonderful scan, ttc126! Very cute pic!


----------



## RaspberryK

Great news ttc xx


----------



## MrsTM1

Haven't read back yet (working on it) but I'm finally back home after 2 days in hospital due to severe dehydration due to gastroenteritis. I'm still having a few bouts of diarrhoea and slight cramps, but I am eating and drinking now, have anti-sickness tablets if I need them, and am just really tired.


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear you've been ill MrsTM1! Glad to hear you're on the mend and finally home.

Just curious, are there any other RH negative ladies in the group? I'm curious as to what the normal process is for RH neg mums in the UK. Do you get an anti-d shot at 28 weeks and after birth?


----------



## xxshellsxx

MissEyre said:


> So sorry to hear you've been ill MrsTM1! Glad to hear you're on the mend and finally home.
> 
> Just curious, are there any other RH negative ladies in the group? I'm curious as to what the normal process is for RH neg mums in the UK. Do you get an anti-d shot at 28 weeks and after birth?

Yes i'm RH neg - i've been told (off the top of my head) anti-D injection at around 28 and 32 weeks or just one larger dose at 30 weeks x


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, have I ever mentioned how thankful I am that you share all of your knowledge with us here? I really appreciate all of your helpful posts! Drinking a full glass of water right now so I can try to find my uterus. 

Mine are di/di twins, I know I implanted early as I got my first positive test at 9dpo. My luteal phases were only between 8-9 days long so I truly believe my twins were miracles!

14 weeks - still down 3-4 lbs and no baby bump in sight...I keep thinking I will pop one of these days!


----------



## Mommy2missR

MissEyre said:


> So sorry to hear you've been ill MrsTM1! Glad to hear you're on the mend and finally home.
> 
> Just curious, are there any other RH negative ladies in the group? I'm curious as to what the normal process is for RH neg mums in the UK. Do you get an anti-d shot at 28 weeks and after birth?

I'm RhNeg, but in the US. I got a shot when I had spotting at 9w. I'll get another at 28w I think and then at 36/delivery? They are good for 6-8w from what my Dr said. It's not too bad if you get it in the bum, but wholy moley if you get it in the arm? I had a bump the size of a golf ball for days and days. It was the worst shot I ever got. That was with DD 7yrs ago.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for sharing the link Feronia! I am making myself one. :D You're such a wealth of knowledge, it'd wonderful. :) 

I only had one newborn outfit as I was told my baby would be large. She came a month early and was 6 lb 6 oz so we had to buy some more newborn clothes LOL. Oops! 

Had my NT scan. :) She said all looks good but that the blood draws will be more definitive so I won't be categorized as low or high risk until after my first draw results, then again at my second. 8 days or less is her guess for results. 

We also had our consult. She was very informative, helpful and proactive without being pushy. We all agreed the shot is the best bet for our situation. So I will be having hubby shoot me in the butt once a week beginning at 16 weeks. Yum! LOL. So worth the end result!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MiniBump

I'm Rhesus negative too and don't really remember when I had the anti d injections but know that they hurt! :cry:

I'm normally fine with jabs but they were horrible, the needle was bigger than usual and it stung as the liquid went it - I think it's cos it's quite a gooey liquid, thicker than water. I had them in the arm but maybe the bottom would've been better!

Hope you feel better soon MrsTM1! x


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh, MrsTM1, so glad you're feeling better now! I was in the hospital earlier in the year for bad dehydration due to a stomach bug and it was awful. I bet it's 10x worse if you're pregnant. Rest up!



savvysaver said:


> Feronia, have I ever mentioned how thankful I am that you share all of your knowledge with us here? I really appreciate all of your helpful posts! Drinking a full glass of water right now so I can try to find my uterus.
> 
> Mine are di/di twins, I know I implanted early as I got my first positive test at 9dpo. My luteal phases were only between 8-9 days long so I truly believe my twins were miracles!
> 
> 14 weeks - still down 3-4 lbs and no baby bump in sight...I keep thinking I will pop one of these days!

Aww, thanks... I'm just really, really obsessed with birth. :haha:

Wow, fast egg! (Or eggs?) My LP was only 7 days the month before I conceived, and since I ovulated on the same CD the month I conceived, I was soooo shocked that I got pregnant, too. 

Cute scan, swanxxsong! I'm sort of jealous that I'm missing my 12 week scan this time! Fingers crossed you come out as low risk.

For those of you who are RH-, did they also test your partners to make sure they are RH+ before giving you the injections? Just curious whether that is standard procedure since it is here.


----------



## MiniBump

They asked whether mine was Rh+, which he is, but they didn't test to check!

ETA we had a bit of fun when baby was born because I'm O-, hubby is A+ and baby is AB-!

He was convinced he wasn't the father but he must have a recessive B in there somewhere! x


----------



## MrsTM1

MiniBump said:


> They asked whether mine was Rh+, which he is, but they didn't test to check!
> 
> ETA we had a bit of fun when baby was born because I'm O-, hubby is A+ and baby is AB-!
> 
> He was convinced he wasn't the father but he must have a recessive B in there somewhere! x

Errr, B is dominant and will be displayed if it's there. Are you 100% that your Hubby is A+ and not AB+? 

O is the recessive, and to be an O, you MUST have two (oo). Both A and B are dominant, and will hide an O. Example:

O - genotype oo
A - Genotype can be either - AA or Ao
B - Genotype can be either BB or Bo
AB - Genotype is AB

So, for baby to be AB, someone has to have a B somewhere, and if hubby is A+, he has no B....

Sorry, but I've been trained in genetics to a point and blood typing is something I'm very interested in and researched quite a bit. There probably is a chance that a random mutation can occur, but it is so small it's hardly worth mentioning!


----------



## Feronia

MrsTM1 is totally right. Also, if your baby was Rh-, then you wouldn't need the after-birth rhogam shot.

ETA, as some additional information, if it&#8217;s your very first pregnancy and you are Rh- and your partner is Rh+ (if he is Rh- as well you don&#8217;t have to worry), and you haven&#8217;t had any prior miscarriages, then you&#8217;re safe to decline the shot. It&#8217;s only during subsequent pregnancies that the risk of sensitization occurs. On subsequent pregnancies, you can also take a test to determine whether you are indeed sensitized, and if not, then you're fine! There is also the option to wait and test your baby's RH factor to know whether sensitization was even possible. If your first baby ends up being RH-, then there's no chance of sensitization.


----------



## MiniBump

I probably only had the one shot then, as I said, I don't remember it very well, only that it hurt!

I know MrsTM1, that's what we thought. We queried it when the doc first told us but she said it was possible. We even questioned hubby's parents but neither of them have any B. Hubby's a blood donor and his card says A+! He's definitely the father, maybe we have someone else's child? (We don't!!) x


----------



## MellyH

MrsTM1, sorry you've been so unwell, glad you're feeling better though!

ttc, swan, hooray for good scans!! It must be such a relief. I can't wait until Friday!


----------



## Captain

Great scans ladies, beautiful pictures. Glad to hear you're doing better Mrs that must have been horrible!


----------



## ttc126

Swan congrats on a beautiful scan! So glad to hear the consult went well! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Great scan swan! 





Feronia said:


> Aww, thanks... I'm just really, really obsessed with birth. :haha:
> 
> Wow, fast egg! (Or eggs?) My LP was only 7 days the month before I conceived, and since I ovulated on the same CD the month I conceived, I was soooo shocked that I got pregnant, too.

I was ovulating around CD20 and having a short LP and my progesterone was low (7), my OB wouldn't do anything but tell me to have well timed intercourse...so I decided to see an RE after a year, after waiting 2 cycles for an appointment I finally had my first appointment with the RE the day before I got my BFP! 

I went on a really bumpy boat ride 6dpo...I said it helped shake down my eggs quicker! :haha:
How many dpo were you when you got your BFP?


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies!!! :)

And thanks TTC, you too! :hugs: so exciting to be hurtling toward second tri! 

I have to go to a meeting for work (I work in home but occasionally have to meet to check in with my bosses) and I would rather curl up in bed and read my delivery book and work on a birth plan. LOL. Pregnancy problems


----------



## Feronia

savvysaver said:


> Great scan swan!
> 
> I was ovulating around CD20 and having a short LP and my progesterone was low (7), my OB wouldn't do anything but tell me to have well timed intercourse...so I decided to see an RE after a year, after waiting 2 cycles for an appointment I finally had my first appointment with the RE the day before I got my BFP!
> 
> I went on a really bumpy boat ride 6dpo...I said it helped shake down my eggs quicker! :haha:
> How many dpo were you when you got your BFP?

lol, maybe the boat shook out an extra egg! :haha:

Its crazy how I got pregnant. It happened on my second postpartum cycle (she was about 17 months) while breastfeeding on demand (so I had high prolactin/low progesterone), was using the diaphragm, and charting to avoid! I got sick and thought I ovulated on CD 14 since I had a consistent temp rise and EWCM, but it turns out that I didnt ovulate until CD 27. I got more EWCM around then, and it turns out that high prolactin due to breastfeeding means that your body is more likely to build up to ovulation and then have it not happen several times. With a cycle length of 34 days, its amazing that I got pregnant after ovulating on CD 27.

I technically got my BFP at 10 dpo using mid-day urine, but I also took a test at 9 dpo since it was our 8 year wedding anniversary and we wanted to have a peach martini in our make shift hot tub (which was really my birth tub that we put on our balcony). :haha: It was a BFN then, but when I checked the test the next day there was a faint BFP. I regretted the martini and the hot tub at that point!

Wow, our stories are soooo similar. I also had very low progesterone, and it was 7 ng/ml and then went up to 8 two days later. No doctor would prescribe me progesterone supplements, and since I read in the medical literature that anything under 10 ng/ml means a non-viable pregnancy, I thought I was doomed for sure. Well, the medical literature must be wrong because my levels went up naturally without supplementation!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am getting really nervous for my nt scan tomorrow. More than anything, I am afraid to go in and have there be no heartbeat. :cry:


----------



## kittykat7210

MiniBump said:


> They asked whether mine was Rh+, which he is, but they didn't test to check!
> 
> ETA we had a bit of fun when baby was born because I'm O-, hubby is A+ and baby is AB-!
> 
> He was convinced he wasn't the father but he must have a recessive B in there somewhere! x

thats exactly the same as my sister and my parents!!! my dad is O- my mum is A+ and my sister is AB-!!!


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs, SurpriseBub. Hopefully everything will be fine and you'll see your gorgeous baby waving back at you!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

SurpriseBub said:


> I am getting really nervous for my nt scan tomorrow. More than anything, I am afraid to go in and have there be no heartbeat. :cry:

I have my NT Scan tomorrow too and I am excited and nervous... I also just got my Doppler in the mail today and went to go look for baby HB, but couldn't find it. However, I am still pretty calm about that, but probably only because I had an OB appointment last Friday and he found babies HB so that was reassurance. Maybe my doppler isn't strong enough to pick it up, or I didn't spend enough time searching.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I am RH- and so is DH. We actually all have the same exact blood type.. I am A-, DH is A- and my DD is A-. So no shot needed this time around. I did get one when I was pregnant with my DD at about 28 weeks because we didn't know my DH was the same, but before she was born we found out and I didn't need one after she came.


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone :)

Back from a trip out of town. I tried to read but it's definitely hard to catch up fully. 

Happy to make it past 12 weeks now! Having some minor pinches and tightening sensations in my belly, which worries me only slightly, until I remember it's just the baby and my belly growing. I consider myself to be having a decently easy pregnancy so I'm just trying to let the aches and pains come without stressing too much.

Thinking about starting prenatal yoga soon! It's probably the most exercise I could handle, I'm out of breath so quickly these days. Also swimming, but there's not a good pool option where I live unless I want to fork over a pretty penny for it. Anyone else thinking about yoga?


----------



## Megamegan

Oh yeah and I'm O- and DH is like B+ or something, so we'll have to have that shot later on in the pregnancy. No biggie.


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan said:


> Oh yeah and I'm O- and DH is like B+ or something, so we'll have to have that shot later on in the pregnancy. No biggie.

You really don't need the shot on your first pregnancy if you've had no miscarriages. You can just be tested to see if you are producing Rh antibodies after giving birth, and if so, you can get the shot then to protect any future pregnancies. :thumbup:

I did some prenatal yoga last week and it was pretty awesome! I'd really like to continue it since I haven't had too much exercise due to the SCH.

Good luck on your scans Mom2Chloe and surprisebub! I am a bit worried about my midwife appointment on Wednesday where I'll request that she looks for the heartbeat. Fingers crossed...


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> lol, maybe the boat shook out an extra egg! :haha:
> 
> Its crazy how I got pregnant. It happened on my second postpartum cycle (she was about 17 months) while breastfeeding on demand (so I had high prolactin/low progesterone), was using the diaphragm, and charting to avoid! I got sick and thought I ovulated on CD 14 since I had a consistent temp rise and EWCM, but it turns out that I didnt ovulate until CD 27. I got more EWCM around then, and it turns out that high prolactin due to breastfeeding means that your body is more likely to build up to ovulation and then have it not happen several times. With a cycle length of 34 days, its amazing that I got pregnant after ovulating on CD 27.
> 
> I technically got my BFP at 10 dpo using mid-day urine, but I also took a test at 9 dpo since it was our 8 year wedding anniversary and we wanted to have a peach martini in our make shift hot tub (which was really my birth tub that we put on our balcony). :haha: It was a BFN then, but when I checked the test the next day there was a faint BFP. I regretted the martini and the hot tub at that point!
> 
> Wow, our stories are soooo similar. I also had very low progesterone, and it was 7 ng/ml and then went up to 8 two days later. No doctor would prescribe me progesterone supplements, and since I read in the medical literature that anything under 10 ng/ml means a non-viable pregnancy, I thought I was doomed for sure. Well, the medical literature must be wrong because my levels went up naturally without supplementation!

Our stories are very similar! You also got a very early BFP. Congrats on 8 years...we celebrated our 10 year anniversary in June.

On CD9 I tested in the afternoon and the test looked negative so it went in the trash. A few hours later I went back in the restroom and the test caught my eye and I thought it had a line. Figured it was an evap but since I had a bunch of tests I tried again and was very happy when the line came up within 5 minutes. 

My beta came back at 34 on CD10 and 135 on CD12! When the nurse called me on CD10 to confirm my pregnancy she sent a prescription for progesterone suppositories, I don't know if I would still be pregnant without that med so I am thankful I was able to take them right away, even though I am not a big fan of meds. 

At some point when everything seems to be against you, it seriously seems like it was meant to be! :flower:


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia- The doctor said I would get the shot- does it cause any harm to have it? I haven't looked into it at all yet.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Megamegan said:


> Feronia- The doctor said I would get the shot- does it cause any harm to have it? I haven't looked into it at all yet.

It will not cause any harm to have it if you didn't need it yet. I got it when I was 28 weeks pregnant with my DD and I didn't even need it as my and my DH were both A-, but at the time I didn't know that.. They said it was totally ok, but that I didn't need the second shot after she was born nor do I need one this time. If you child is born RH Negative you will not need the shot after the baby is born, only if its RH Positive.


----------



## Feronia

savvysaver, wow, we really do have similar stories. Congrats on 10 years! We've been together a total of 11 years and DD was due on our 10-year dating anniversary, which was wonderful. We've dated since we were 15 and eloped at 18 so not many people thought we'd make it this long. :haha:

Megamegan, it sounds like some doctors take a blanket approach, even when it's unnecessary. If you've never had a miscarriage past 8 weeks, then the things that _can_ cause your blood and the baby's blood to mix _during_ pregnancy are: amnio, CVS, or severe trauma to the abdomen like a car accident or fall. 

I personally think the risks are very, very slight, just unnecessary if you don't need it. Rhogam is a blood product so there's a small chance of contamination. A lot of rhogam shots are also preserved with thimerosal (mercury), though you might be able to request a shot without that preservative. I know that some are available on the market. Another very small risk is that if you go through trauma after receiving the shot and the baby's blood mixes with your own due to the trauma, the antibodies from the shot might harm the baby. Rhogam shouldn't cross the placenta, though.

During birth, trauma and interventions are the things that can cause the blood to mix and sensitization. Forceps, vacuum delivery, c-section, cutting the cord before the placenta delivers, and manual removal of the placenta can all cause sensitization. Some countries only give rhogam after delivery, not during pregnancy, so this varies.

Again, I think the risks during pregnancy are very, very small, just unnecessary if you don't need it (like if you're on your first pregnancy or if your partner is also RH-). :flower: You could talk to your dr. and ask why he/she says you'll get it though!


----------



## Mannaa

Hi everyone! I haven't gone on in quite a while! How is everyone doing? I am now 12 weeks 5 days and absolutely in awe! Had my NT Scan today and it went great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Feronia

Wow, so many awesome NT scans today! Congrats manna!
So sorry for all the wall o texts I've been posting. :haha:


----------



## MellyH

I think everyone appreciates the information, Feronia. :D

Mannaa, I can't believe how much they look like little people at this point!


----------



## MissEyre

Feronia said:


> savvysaver, wow, we really do have similar stories. Congrats on 10 years! We've been together a total of 11 years and DD was due on our 10-year dating anniversary, which was wonderful. We've dated since we were 15 and eloped at 18 so not many people thought we'd make it this long. :haha:
> 
> Megamegan, it sounds like some doctors take a blanket approach, even when it's unnecessary. If you've never had a miscarriage past 8 weeks, then the things that _can_ cause your blood and the baby's blood to mix _during_ pregnancy are: amnio, CVS, or severe trauma to the abdomen like a car accident or fall.
> 
> I personally think the risks are very, very slight, just unnecessary if you don't need it. Rhogam is a blood product so there's a small chance of contamination. A lot of rhogam shots are also preserved with thimerosal (mercury), though you might be able to request a shot without that preservative. I know that some are available on the market. Another very small risk is that if you go through trauma after receiving the shot and the baby's blood mixes with your own due to the trauma, the antibodies from the shot might harm the baby. Rhogam shouldn't cross the placenta, though.
> 
> During birth, trauma and interventions are the things that can cause the blood to mix and sensitization. Forceps, vacuum delivery, c-section, cutting the cord before the placenta delivers, and manual removal of the placenta bcan all cause sensitization. Some countries only give rhogam after delivery, not during pregnancy, so this varies.
> 
> Again, I think the risks during pregnancy are very, very small, just unnecessary if you don't need it (like if you're on your first pregnancy or if your partner is also RH-). :flower: You could talk to your dr. and ask why he/she says you'll get it though!

This makes sense to me. I'm A neg and hubby is O+, but this will be our first baby. With no prior bleeding or trauma I'm not crazy about getting an unnecessary shot--of human blood products no less! I'm pretty sure doc won't be too thrilled about a refusal though...


----------



## ttc126

I wanted to chime in on the RH stuff if it's alright. I do not have that, but have spent countless hours researching and talking to experts about a very similar circumstance. Some of you remember i was diagnosed with anti-kell antibodies this pregnancy. Luckily, i got them from a life saving blood transfusion and not through being sensitized from ds birth. For awhile there was a question of where they came from though. 

I can tell you that if you do want more children, I'd opt for the shots. The reason is, if you get sensitized you're looking at having a very very difficult pregnancy for your next baby. If you get the + in your - blood, you basically develop an antibody against + blood in the future. If a future baby is + blood type, these antibodies go to baby through the placenta and can attack their blood causing severe hemolytic anemia risking intrauterine blood transfusions or death. The shots prevent this from happening. If it's your last baby, I'd say no worries don't get it, but this is just something to consider if you're planning for more... a kell positive pregnancy in an anti kell mom has an 80% survival rate with high level appropriate care. I know kell is the most aggressive antibody to have, so that being said, having an rh sensitized pregnancy is not as severe. However, i can say if there was a preventative measure for kell, I'd much rather have that than this stress...and I'm a very lucky case!!! 

As for having blood products while pregnant, i had a whole blood transfusion with my son at 22 weeks and if that's safe, surely a tiny shot will be ok. It won't hurt baby, just protects you. 

I don't want to scare anyone, just wanted to share what I'd do after getting an antibody and being pregnant with one now...


----------



## ttc126

Also wanted to say i talked to my hematology dr and he says the small amount of antibodies from rhogam shot are not enough to harm baby in case of another trauma. They trick your body into not producing antibodies and Are temporary, which is why you need another shot before delivery... again just what I've asked and researched...


----------



## British Mummy

Felt the baby move! woohoo, it was sticking out when I woke up, like a grapefruit shape just above my pubic bone, I put my hand on it and it properly squirmed! I'm 14 Weeks and last time I was 19-20 before I felt anything! So strange, I know all the apps say you will feel it earlier the second time around but I don't know why! And why would I miss this feeling last time? It was lovely anyway:) a nice reminder. Anyone else been seriously 'in the mood'??? My OH is over the moon as we're twice a day ATM! Definitely didn't get this last time x


----------



## Feronia

Cool, thanks for your perspective, ttc126! Wow, I've never heard of anti-kell antibodies, but it sounds really scary. I'm glad you and baby are okay!

I totally agree it's good to make sure you're not sensitized if you plan to have other kids. I was just saying the shot is unnecessary on your first pregnancy _during_ pregnancy, but it's definitely good to get it after the birth! (Unless baby is also Rh-, then it's unnecessary and you can treat your next pregnancy like a first pregnancy.)

Interesting, I learned in a pre-med course that the rhogam shot uses horse blood, but now I'm going to double check.


----------



## MellyH

Twelve weeks today, hooray!!! :happydance: So close to being able to tell the whole universe. :lol:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> Cool, thanks for your perspective, ttc126! Wow, I've never heard of anti-kell antibodies, but it sounds really scary. I'm glad you and baby are okay!
> 
> I totally agree it's good to make sure you're not sensitized if you plan to have other kids. I was just saying the shot is unnecessary on your first pregnancy _during_ pregnancy, but it's definitely good to get it after the birth! (Unless baby is also Rh-, then it's unnecessary and you can treat your next pregnancy like a first pregnancy.)
> 
> Interesting, I learned in a pre-med course that the rhogam shot uses horse blood, but now I'm going to double check.

Thanks I guess I misunderstood what you were saying about just getting it after :) The anti kell is just a nightmare...wished they screened blood for it here like I know they do in the UK and some other European countries!!! 

At the clinic I go to here in my state, they use human blood products to make the shot... but I'm not sure about other countries at all. You're in Canada right?

Having my blood disorder and spending long hours at the clinic has me so interested in medical stuff with blood :) I may go to medical school for hematology when my babies get older :)


----------



## Feronia

Congrats on 12 weeks, Melly! When are you going to tell? People are going to be soooo excited, and I bet especially with twins! :D

ttc126, how did you find out you had it? I'm in Canada and they only do a blood test to check the general hematology panel, blood type, and iron. I'm actually really curious now what blood type my DH and DD are. I have no idea whether they use human or animal blood products here, but I honestly hope it's human because screening is better, contamination is less likely, and then you don't have animals kept in horrible conditions. :(

You should totally do it if you're interested in it! We had a blood section and lab for the pre-med anatomy and physiology class, and it was super interesting!


----------



## MellyH

I'm O+, and I have no idea what my husband is. A+? I think A something. 

Feronia, we have our next scan on Friday, and I want to see them both again and make sure everything is okay before we go full-on New-York-Times-above-the-fold with the news. :lol: So, over the weekend we will tell the last few people we want to tell privately/in person, and then on Monday we'll make it Facebook official. :lol:


----------



## MissEyre

I appreciate the thoughts and discussion on the blood typing. 

On a totally different note, I'm feeling a bit blue today because I feel like the nausea will never end! I had one really good day that I thought was end of the nausea because I've heard from so many people that they just miraculously felt good one day and were find after that, but mine returned with a vengeance. I'm well into my 13th week, so I'm hoping the nausea will end soon! I'm sick of feeling sick at work.


----------



## Feronia

Bleh, I feel you. I am so sick of this nausea. I thought mind had ended, too, when I was early into the 12th week, but alas... no luck. Mine is the worst when I'm at work as well, and then right before bed.

Bring on a nausea-free second trimester with cute baby kicks! Yeah!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm still sick/nauseous about twice a week :-( and can't let myself get hungry or I'm sick. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Tonight we're telling our daughter! :happydance: I am so excited I may explode! I just want hubby to come home so we can tell her. We're going to tell her, then take her to the outlets and hopefully find a "big sister" tee shirt for her to wear. I'm hoping she's as excited as she will be in my head... :rofl:

Just got the call from my midwife and they got the ball rolling with my insurance about getting my progesterone shots ordered. Apparently due to some patent law suits and stuff, only one company currently carries the shots and can take up to four weeks to get their ducks in a row and get them to me, but at least they said though 16 weeks is preferred, beginning at/by 20 weeks is still acceptable. So hopefully they can coordinate it quickly! 

Never in my life thought I'd have any keen interest in injections before, but now I just want them to get their crap together even though I'm not looking forward to receiving them! LOL. 

I could have sworn my midwife told me I was O+ at my appointment. It's mortifying to admit I forget what she said, and can't remember what I was told that I am at my appointment with my daughter. But in my baby book, my mom said I was B+. :wacko: Maybe I'm just losing my marbs but I was SURE I was told I was O something. LOL.


----------



## swanxxsong

My midwife called me back right after I typed that so I asked her, just to appease my curious brain and I AM B+. Not sure where I got O+ from, oops! :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

I am starting to have stretches of the day where I don't feel nauseated, but it usually returns with a vengeance at some point. But I'm grateful for the little windows, and hoping they keep getting longer!


----------



## jmandrews

Curious. Has anyone not DTD since conceiving baby? DH and I still haven't. He wants to buy I have held back. 1. Because I have been feeling so sick and 2. Because I've been worried since the MC. I think we will when the mood is right because I'm starting to feel much better now that I am 12 weeks. I feel bad because with DD we DTD a lot and I wasn't afraid. Just hard this time around. :(


----------



## British Mummy

jmandrews said:


> Curious. Has anyone not DTD since conceiving baby? DH and I still haven't. He wants to buy I have held back. 1. Because I have been feeling so sick and 2. Because I've been worried since the MC. I think we will when the mood is right because I'm starting to feel much better now that I am 12 weeks. I feel bad because with DD we DTD a lot and I wasn't afraid. Just hard this time around. :(

We didn't until I was 8 Weeks for similar nervous reasons after previous MC. Then did carefully after that then back to normal at 9 Weeks. Now, at 14 Weeks we are having far more sex than usual! dtd 4 times in the last 2 days! sorry if TMI. That definitely didn't happen in my first pg! x x x


----------



## cckarting

My sex drive going crazy when pregnant usually! My other 3 we dtd everyday or more from the time I got my BFP. It was amazing! This time I still have a high drive but we don't dtd as often. We are in the process of finishing our upstairs in our new house and moving so there just hasn't been time to be together :( hoping that all changes when we move in 3 weeks!


----------



## RaspberryK

I wasn't in the mood to start with and dhb works nights so it can be hard to get it together. 
My libido has started to return a bit as long as I'm not knackered from work or something 
Xx


----------



## Megamegan

I haven't held back from DTD at all, and I don't think you have anything to worry about! My DH would go absolutely bonkers if I abstained for more than a week. Haha. 

I have been suffering from excruciating headaches!! Not much nausea (well a little yesterday but it's rare), but my head is killing me. I think it happens more when I don't eat enough of the right foods in time, and then my blood sugar gets low and then it's really hard to get rid of the headache. What a pain when trying to get stuff done. I can barely practice my flute with this headache, and I really need to practice! I took 2 Tylenol so hopefully it will kick in soon.

Really sorry to hear you ladies are still suffering with a lot of nausea.


----------



## Feronia

We didn't DTD for a while due to my subchorionic hematoma and pelvic rest, but I really think it has reabsorbed and since I haven't had any cramping/bleeding/spotting for 5 weeks, so we've gradually started up again. Sex won't cause miscarriage if you're not at risk for any reason (e.g. no low lying placenta, no SCH, and you're not put on pelvic/bed rest), so try not to worry!

Nausea is another thing though. Nausea and exhaustion kill my mood more than anything, so we're definitely having less sex than when I was pregnant with DD!


----------



## MellyH

We are still having sex, but less regularly than before (twice a week or so) because I'm tired and nauseated most of the time.


----------



## swanxxsong

ATM my libido is low -- which is a rare thing for me -- so we haven't been DTD as much. My husband is sweet and patient about it, thankfully. We barely did during my pregnancy with my daughter because I was so uncomfortable and just in so much pain my whole pregnancy with her. He was a true champ. LOL. I'm sure there's days he's going crazy but he is very understanding, and I am so grateful as first trimester I was really WAY too sick! Things are beginning to pick up the pace now. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Just got back from the NT scan- I had really worked myself up, and felt like crying when she showed the baby move and then measured the heart rate :happydance: bad news is that I have seemingly pissed my husband off by being worked up about the test, and also insisting that I wanted to do the maternit21. I just feel like that is money well spent, and it will give me great peace of mind if both the scan and maternit21 blood work come back looking good. I think he doesn't understand what it is like to have the responsibility and constant physical reminder that all kinds of big things are happening in my body and I gave no way to tell whether it is going well :nope: the tech wouldn't discuss the results, but looked like the neck measured 1.54, which has made my day! 

I feel bad for my husband on the sex front... We were newly married, and I think I actually got pregnant on the wedding night. I think he feels robbed x 2: first on the newlywed can't keep our hands off each other way and second on the promise of lots of 'trying for a baby'. From getting a positive pregnancy test to now we have been having sex about twice a week. I hope the nausea ends soon, and the much read about crazy second tri libido kicks in! I do miss feeling that closeness with him, and that has definitely been different for whatever reason over the last few weeks.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for a good scan!! And yes, that seems like a great NT measurement. 

You'll get back into the swing of it soon hopefully. :D


----------



## 2nd time

I rememb3r a few weeks ago someone saying they suffered from panic, I juetbhave to share this with you I have suffered from panic for years atm it affects every aspect of my life it's terrible I am so sick of feeling like this that I just had my first ever hypnotherapy session, its amazing I feel alot calmer already I cant wait to eee how good I feel in the morning so far I feel like its a miracle just needed to share how good its marenme feel


----------



## MellyH

Glad you're feeling good, 2nd time :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

So glad you are feeling good, 2nd time. If it works for you, then that would be amazing :thumbup: I have a friend who was having a tough time of things, and recently got into meditation and mindfulness. She says it has changed her life. I will have my fingers crossed that you find the same result!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad your scan went well SurpriseBub! :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

whoa i cant believe i will be 15 weeks the day after tomorrow! :o


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, i actually have a couple things going on with my blood. The first is a genetic disorder called thalassemia. It's common in people of Mediterranean descent and so my dad and sisters have it also. My brother doesn't. I found out after my sister was diagnosed as a child and got it confirmed with hemoglobin electrophoresis when pg with ds after being referred to my hematologist.

It's nothing bad normally, but my bloodwork always shows anemia even though my iron levels are fine. The blood disorder causes my bone marrow to make crappy red cells. When I'm pregnant and blood volume increases, my blood cells can't keep up so anemia gets severe. Last time needed a transfusion at 22 weeks. My mom was the donor. Then after birth (unexpectedly early and complicated) i needed another transfusion and had a random donor.

The random donor had kell + blood and i am kell-. So i developed the antibodies. Those showed up on my blood typing this time.

They're unrelated but both make things interesting for me and babies :)

Sorry to hear you ladies are still so sick :( I'm mostly improving, but today threw up at the store :( GOODBYE nausea please!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow you ladies really like to DTD. Haha 
DH and I don't have much sex as is unless we are TTC. I don't have much of a sex drive and I never really have. DH is lucky if we have sex 1 to 3 times a month. I feel bad but I can't help it. I do have more of a sex drive while I'm pregnant though.


----------



## ttc126

I couldn't put my finger on why...but i just refused to dtd in early pregnancy this time. Then when i found out about the sch, I was thinking maybe it was intuition :)

Right now i think we've dtd 3 times. All after 12 weeks and after being given the all clear by my ob :)

It's ok to not :) But it's also safe if you haven't been told not to :)


----------



## MellyH

Sex is awesome! My husband and I are pretty compatible. :lol:


----------



## bumblebeexo

We are having sex more now, to begin with I refused until I'd seen a baby with a heartbeat - not sure why because I know sex is safe, guess I'm just paranoid!


----------



## MiniBump

I'm with jmandrews, there's not a lot of sex going on in this house! DH was most disappointed that conceiving before my loss didn't take long and we only DTD 3 times before getting pregnant again after! I haven't wanted to do it with having brown discharge so will wait until that goes away (was 15 weeks last time) but it still won't be more than twice a week, if that!

Sooo, this blood type issue with my DD! We're calling the GP today to see whether they have any record of DD's blood type as I can't find it anywhere in the birth docs we have. I've done a bit more research and can see how it's pretty impossible without some major mutation for me to be O- (and both my parents are O), DH to be A+ and her to be AB-. I'm hoping the doc read it wrong and she's just A neg. 

My real worry is that it's completely wrong and that she's actually Rh positive because I didn't have the anti D injection after birth! If the GP has no record or they have AB neg, I'm going to request a re-test because it's really playing on my mind! :cry:


----------



## RaspberryK

I've got my first consultants appointment today at lunchtime, a little nervous. 
Last night my friend gave birth at home after less than 2 hours labour, only one midwife made it. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

jmandrews said:


> Curious. Has anyone not DTD since conceiving baby? DH and I still haven't. He wants to buy I have held back. 1. Because I have been feeling so sick and 2. Because I've been worried since the MC. I think we will when the mood is right because I'm starting to feel much better now that I am 12 weeks. I feel bad because with DD we DTD a lot and I wasn't afraid. Just hard this time around. :(

I relented for dh at 12 weeks and attempted to... but I gave up it was so uncomfortable and was doing nothing for me. I saw him through to the end and we haven't tried again since. I feel really bad he would give up on demand for timed bd and now i have no interest. :(


----------



## MiniBump

Phew, I can stop worrying! GP has confirmed DD is actually A negative so not sure what the paediatrician was reading! :wacko:

Good luck for your appointment RaspberryK! x


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Had my NT scan yesterday and all looked well. Baby's neck measured 1.33 with a clear nasal bone present, took the blood test after and don't have results back yet, but I would like to think all is ok. I just really enjoyed seeing baby again, its been over 5 weeks since I have when it was a little seahorse ;) Wow, this baby is active!! Kicking and bouncing around a lot, the tech said no wonder you can feel baby already, this one is active. Hehehee!! 

As for DTD - Ummm yeah, not much action going on. I have a lower sex drive as it is and lucky to have sex about 3-4 times a month before baby, but now I think we have only DTD 3 times since I was about 5 weeks pregnant. It isn't fun when you feel sick and tired all the time. Poor DH :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> Wow you ladies really like to DTD. Haha
> DH and I don't have much sex as is unless we are TTC. I don't have much of a sex drive and I never really have. DH is lucky if we have sex 1 to 3 times a month. I feel bad but I can't help it. I do have more of a sex drive while I'm pregnant though.

I don't think you should feel bad- it is very much a whatever works for you type thing!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> Phew, I can stop worrying! GP has confirmed DD is actually A negative so not sure what the paediatrician was reading! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck for your appointment RaspberryK! x

Yay! Good you checked, and now you can put your mind at ease! :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

MiniBump, hooray for the clarification! That makes much more sense.

Mom2Chloe, was a great scan. 

Two days until my scan!!


----------



## Captain

DTD... OH has been like a dog on heat since I told him I'm pregnant :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Well the appointment went great, internal scan showed cervix was just fine, will check again at the 20 week one and an appointment a couple of days after with the consultant. 
He was not worried about the size of the baby since we are both tall and I didn't have any problems delivering. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Huzzah!! Now you can sit back and enjoy the post-appointment relaxation. :lol: Before it starts building up again before the next appointment!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly that is so true!! lol 

Raspberry so glad today went well :) It's such a relief to be told everything is fine x


----------



## Feronia

Ttc, thanks so much for your explanation of how thalassemia affects your pregnancies. I actually have a friend with thalassemia and she wants to have children soon, and she&#8217;s asked me whether I know how thalassemia affects a pregnancy. I really couldn&#8217;t find much about it on the internet, so I appreciate the information! (Also from curiosity&#8217;s sake since I want to be a midwife.) I assume home birth is out if you have thalassemia since blood transfusions are likely?

Minibump, glad you got confirmation on your daughter&#8217;s blood type! It did seem pretty impossible before, haha. I&#8217;m glad she&#8217;s actually RH- and that a further mistake wasn&#8217;t made!

Ahhhh, I see my midwife today this evening and for some reason I&#8217;m so nervous about finding the heartbeat. I haven&#8217;t seen baby since 8 weeks and the fact that I&#8217;ve thought I&#8217;ve miscarried several times already has made me overly worried.


----------



## MellyH

:hugs: Hopefully everything looks perfect tonight, Feronia. 

I've actually swung back a bit from my genuine terror last week that one or both of them won't have a heartbeat at the scan on Friday, mostly because I'm getting bigger every day. My belly is very reassuring!


----------



## Feronia

Thanks! I can tell my belly is getting bigger as well so I'm trying not to be too wirred.

Did you ever find your uterus, Melly? :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great news, raspberry. :thumbup:

Good luck, feronia... It sounds like all is well, so I hope you get lots of good news/confirmation/reassurance.


----------



## cckarting

Shells sometimes dtd can be uncomfortable, you just have to find what works for you. I've found spooning, and me being in control works best, along with sometimes taking it slow. But, I've never made it past the 6 weeks post partum, it's pure torture to wait that long lol! I feel like I'm not as close to dh when we don't dtd. The 2 weeks pelvic rest was horrible last time when I had my sch. I was on pelvic rest 3 seperate times.


----------



## RaspberryK

Cckarting we definitely didn't make 6 weeks, they don't recommend waiting til that long in the UK, just whenever your bleeding stops. 
We waited till my bleeding was a lot lighter and no longer red but not completely gone. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

I sometimes wish DH and I were in that honeymoon phase in our relationship but somewhere over the last 3 years we have gotten lost. We love each other and get a long great just we are lacking in the romance department. I'm stubborn because I'm waiting for him to do something special for me but that hasn't happened. I get frustrated because I'm not getting what I need so I don't want to give either. Hopefully things get better soon. I'd love to have a close intimate relationship. It's like we need to date each other again.


----------



## British Mummy

I feel like we have more sex now than when I'm not pregnant, but that's only based on the least 2 Weeks and OH and I are on holiday leave so... I think trying for 10 cycles made everything a bit rubbish in the bedroom, especially with OH working away a lot it was so regimented:( last pregnancy I had severe SPD (symphysis pubis dysfunction) so that ruined sex from 27 Weeks or so. Anyone have experience of SPD? A little bit terrified of getting it again but trying to be optimistic!


----------



## MellyH

I haven't myself, BM, but one of my good friends had it all three times. She was on bed rest from 22 weeks the third time!

Feronia, I tried last night, but I couldn't really feel any difference as I was going down from my belly button. Maybe my bladder wasn't full enough? I will keep trying when I remember though!


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> Feronia, I tried last night, but I couldn't really feel any difference as I was going down from my belly button. Maybe my bladder wasn't full enough? I will keep trying when I remember though!

I tried too but didn't feel anything different. My bladder is small, so I don't think I can really get it too full. My stomach does seem to be getting a very small bump and some of my size small shirts look tight in the stomach area. Looking forward to seeing my bump and feeling movement...hopefully soon!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I tried too, but felt nothing. Glad i am not the only one! I think that was part of my pre scan stress. But all was fine, and I assume my uterus is still pretty low- yesterday she was scanning around my panty line.


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> I sometimes wish DH and I were in that honeymoon phase in our relationship but somewhere over the last 3 years we have gotten lost. We love each other and get a long great just we are lacking in the romance department. I'm stubborn because I'm waiting for him to do something special for me but that hasn't happened. I get frustrated because I'm not getting what I need so I don't want to give either. Hopefully things get better soon. I'd love to have a close intimate relationship. It's like we need to date each other again.

Sorry you are feeling that way. Have you told what you need? It is a generalisation, but I don't think men are that great at picking up emotional cues! 

We just got married, so have had a lot of advice sent our way recently! A lot of people say you should 'keep dating', and you saying that makes me think that might be an idea if you feel like you are in a bit of a slump... why not plan a fun date night? Hopefully you would have fun on the night, and maybe you doing that would prompt him to reciprocate with a romantic gesture? 

I feel like we go through ups and downs- sometimes day to day! I felt like he was distant one day last week, and the next day he was very soft and affectionate. I think things like work can impact romance and home life, too. I hope you are just having a low day and tomorrow will be the total opposite!


----------



## cckarting

Jmandrews I completely understand. Maybe you could come on to your husband to let him know you want it to? Dh and I have been together 11 years and married for 7. We talk about everything! I let him know when I start feeling like I'm putting all the effort in and he comes around. Never stop dating your spouse! I think that's the problem with some marriages things just get into a routine and they forget about eachother! We never go to bed without a kids and an I love you. Even though he's so busy putting in 60+ hrs at work and finishing our house, he still finds time. We've had our lulls but always come out of it together! Give your hubby a sexy night and make him remember why you fell in love :) I'm sure he'll get the message if not talking about it always helps


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just had a beautiful moment lying in bed with dh listening to two beating hearts, kicks and wriggles... We just kept looking at each other smiling and laughing. Serious movers in there had to keep moving the doppler as one wiggled from centre to far right lol I'll never tire of hearing that. I just wish i could record to keep forever in the trinket box I have on the go x


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, as I'm sure you know home birth in the US is not very popular anyway so I definitely can't have one here. In fact, I started out seeing a hospital midwife with my son and she said she couldn't see me and I'd need an OB. I do find that mainly providers are uneducated as thal isn't very common here in my state. You can tell your friend though that she may not need transfusions at all because everyone just reacts differently. I think if a midwife was willing to monitor hemoglobin every 2 weeks and do a few extra growth scans it would probably be fine to have a midwife, possibly even a home birth barring other complications. Your friend could always get her hemoglobin monitored and right before birth if hemoglobin was too low she could opt for hospital just to be safe. I was at 8.9 right before delivery (induced for pre e) so then two days later when it was down to 7.2 and 6.9 i was not doing well. But had it been around 11 or so at birth i would have been fine and not needed the transfusion after birth. I think it would be so awesome if you were a midwife who actually understood thalassemia!! You're so smart already I know you'll be such a great midwife :)

JM, i feel the same way with dh lately. I know part of me not wanting to do as much effort as usual is because I'm so tired, but I'm going to have to try dating again too. There's this cute website called dating divas and they have cute ideas for home dates since its hard to find a sitter or extra money :) https://www.thedatingdivas.com/


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> I tried too, but felt nothing. Glad i am not the only one! I think that was part of my pre scan stress. But all was fine, and I assume my uterus is still pretty low- yesterday she was scanning around my panty line.

That's probably why you can't feel it, at my scan she was scanning mainly across the middle between the pubic bone and belly button but at one point was ON my belly button which felt gross! Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! Glad I'm not alone. DH and i talk a lot about how we feel so he is very aware of how I am feeling. I have told him I'd like to go on dates again even if it's only monthly. Ever since we had our daughter we stopped doing that. Definitely something we need to get back to doing. We have been together 9 years and wow our relationship has evolved so much. We do love each other and let each other know it all the time. We always kiss each other goodnight at night and goodbye in the morning when he goes to work. Our romance life just needs some work. :) 
He gets busy with work and forgets about that part. So reminding him sometimes gets frustrating for me. So for the last 2 months I haven't said a word hoping he would remember what I told him I needed from him. So far not so good. We will see. I'm trying I'm just not a sexual person. Lol I could only have sex 2 times a year and be good with that. Lol I'm sure a lot of you think I'm crazy. Maybe one day I'll have a crazy sex drive. Haha


----------



## bounceyboo

hi everone hd my scan yesterday and all looks gret baby was going crazy and happy in there :) quick question about toddlers and baby bumbs, my son fell on my bump tonight, how well protected are babies while in d womb hes not a light chap by any means!


----------



## MellyH

Very, very well protected, bounceyboo!!


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks hun :) congrats on ur two little bundles!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> JM, i feel the same way with dh lately. I know part of me not wanting to do as much effort as usual is because I'm so tired, but I'm going to have to try dating again too. There's this cute website called dating divas and they have cute ideas for home dates since its hard to find a sitter or extra money :) https://www.thedatingdivas.com/

Great link! I just copied their idea for 'car love notes'... Can't wait to sneak my silly pun filled comic into his car tonight :flower:


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, yeah, I know home birth isn't as common in the states (I'm from the States and I had no idea midwives even still existed until I moved to Canada)! And wow, I can see how pre-e would complicate your case. So glad everything turned out well for you! I'll be a midwife practicing in Canada, and though I couldn't find anything about thalassemia making someone illegible for home birth in the guidelines, I would expect it would at least mean consultation with an OB. Good to know that transfusion isn't always required! I think my friend is planning a hospital birth anyway.

Yeah bounceyboo, the uterus is protected the most in the first and early second trimester! Even if you fall on your belly, I was reading that you most likely don't need to go in to get checked out unless you're in your late second trimester / third trimester. It still sucks when a toddler punches your uterus though, haha. I've been there...

jmandrews I don't think your crazy! My sex drive is way down after having a kid. I'm sure it will go back up when the kids are older though. Good that you two are communicating!


----------



## Feronia

Yay, the Midwife found the heartbeat! :dance: sooooo relieved!

I do still have bad abdominal separation since having DD, and it's gotten worse so she's referred me to a physio. In the meantime I need to figure out whether I should still be babywearing, doing yoga and biking... I haven't done much of the latter two due to my sch, but I was going to start. I don't want it to get worse though!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I'll admit I don't have a crazy sex drive either....I did from about 18-19 years old when I was "new" to everything haha...right now sex feels weird being pregnant. Almost like I feel it tugging my uterus....


jmandrews said:


> Thanks ladies! Glad I'm not alone. DH and i talk a lot about how we feel so he is very aware of how I am feeling. I have told him I'd like to go on dates again even if it's only monthly. Ever since we had our daughter we stopped doing that. Definitely something we need to get back to doing. We have been together 9 years and wow our relationship has evolved so much. We do love each other and let each other know it all the time. We always kiss each other goodnight at night and goodbye in the morning when he goes to work. Our romance life just needs some work. :)
> He gets busy with work and forgets about that part. So reminding him sometimes gets frustrating for me. So for the last 2 months I haven't said a word hoping he would remember what I told him I needed from him. So far not so good. We will see. I'm trying I'm just not a sexual person. Lol I could only have sex 2 times a year and be good with that. Lol I'm sure a lot of you think I'm crazy. Maybe one day I'll have a crazy sex drive. Haha


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I got to meet my obgyn today....I had no luck applying for a midwife :( but she was very nice. Only problem is, is if baby is born on a weekend or outside hospital hours it'll be whoever is available to deliver.....heartbeat was 146bpm. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, feronia! I was hoping you would be on to say that all had gone well!! :thumbup:

Good news on your hb too, wnt2beamom. I think that is the same boat everyone ends up in... I have 'my' ob gyn at our practice and she will do prenatal checks etc. if I have the baby during office hours, she will deliver (though she is pregnant too, so am curious whether she will be back working by february)... Otherwise it is whoever from the practice who is on call. Seems to be the standard set up in the usa.


----------



## ttc126

Good news feronia!!! 

You too wanttobe :) That's how my ob office is too....


----------



## MellyH

Hooray Feronia!!! What a relief. :D You must feel a weight off your shoulders (especially if you're not babywearing so much these days ;) Thanks, I'm here all week, don't forget to tip your waiters :lol: ). 

Yep I am the same, I will only have my OB if I go for a scheduled c-section or induction. Which is more likely than if I was having a singleton, to be fair! But still, I like her, and would rather NOT have a scheduled induction or c-section. :lol:


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ferona and glad that everything is ok with ur little bundle :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good news on hearing the hb feronia! 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good news Feronia! 

I've got my scan tomorrow, so excited/nervous!


----------



## maisie78

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while but been really busy with work and dd and just don't get the time to catch up on everyone's news. 

Really don't have much to report. Had a me appointment this week but only a quick check that I was doing ok. She didn't try with the Doppler this time because I am feeling movement so she preferred to leave it. That is fine with me really because I do want to try and keep scans and Doppler checks to a minimum but it would have been nice ;) He is getting really active now though and the last couple of evenings I have really been feeling him rolling around in there :)

I am struggling with carrying dd though and am starting to worry about how I will mange later in this pregnancy. She is still not walking and is now weighing 28lbs so it's a lot of child to be lugging about everywhere lol. I am trying to get hold of her physio to try and get her to see her more regularly. I really need her to start walking asap so want her to start some more intense therapy.

Hope you are all well. I will go back and have a read through and try try to catch up on everyone's news :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Maisie that is a lot of child to carry, I would try and use the pushchair where possible, I know that isn't helpful around the house and in out of cars etc. 
Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Feronia.

Im so happy. I had my scan today. Everything is perfect. Lovely heartbeat and happy baby. Now i can relax a bit. Dates the same
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-14 16.36.32.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MellyH

Congrats bubbamadness! And what a great photo. :D


----------



## Feronia

Thanks everyone! :thumbup: (Haha, Melly!) Congrats, bubbamadness, on the good news!

So glad to hear you're doing well, masie. I was also told not to carry my daughter and to see a physio, and thankfully I have an appointment next Wednesday. I hope I start feeling my baby, too!

My midwife was super respectful and only used the doppler long enough to find the heartbeat and not measure it. (It was like 6 seconds.) I'm soooo reassured, so it was worth it, but I won't use one any more because I expect to be feeling movement before my next appointment anyway. 

I'm considering skipping my 20-week anomaly scan or heavily limiting it. I read a research paper that concluded that a 10-30 second scan finds 99% of abnormalities, so I think I'll do that or skip it, though I'm going to talk to my midwife first who is really up-to-date in ultrasound research. DH is fine with it even if he won't get to find out the sex. :dance: Fine by me! Then he'll have no chance to accidentally ruin it for me!


----------



## xxshellsxx

congrats ladies on the great appointments :) Glad all is well! x


----------



## savvysaver

Need some advice...would I be able to feel movement and what would it feel like?
I woke up in the middle of the night and was wide awake. I felt a quick pop-pop-pop feeling a few inches below my belly button.


----------



## RaspberryK

Savvy I started off with rolling sensation, then last week I got tickling flutters which I never felt before with ds followed by pop, pop, pop too...
That's baby! Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Bubbamadness liked your scan photo on fb, congratulations xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Interesting that you are so against the scans, feronia. They are sustaining me!! I know I couldn't skip the 20 week scan as I am a) dying to see baby again and b) anxious to see everything is happening in the right way!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just had to share this random moment with you... Just sneezed really hard (as i do about 10 times a day lol) and i always have to hold my belly or it hurts....this time Baby B went absolutely crazy!! Had a complete wriggle fest it's the most i've been able to feel other than fluttery bubble movements :cloud9: Such an incredible feeling :cloud9:


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> Need some advice...would I be able to feel movement and what would it feel like?
> I woke up in the middle of the night and was wide awake. I felt a quick pop-pop-pop feeling a few inches below my belly button.

That sounds about right :thumbup: up until tonight i have only had like a bubbly, fluttery sort of pop pop feeling every now and then it started just below my belly button x Think Melly mentioned hers was like this too just the other day :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks ladies! I am super excited and hope I feel it again soon. I was thinking it was probably gas or something but I have never ever felt that popping feeling before! I wonder which baby I felt first!


----------



## MellyH

xxshellsxx said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Need some advice...would I be able to feel movement and what would it feel like?
> I woke up in the middle of the night and was wide awake. I felt a quick pop-pop-pop feeling a few inches below my belly button.
> 
> That sounds about right :thumbup: up until tonight i have only had like a bubbly, fluttery sort of pop pop feeling every now and then it started just below my belly button x Think Melly mentioned hers was like this too just the other day :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah, I felt a little tickle an inch or two below my belly button while I was lying in bed. It felt just enough different from normal gas gurgles that it piqued my interest! I'm still not sure though. :lol:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, I haven't post in probably over a month. I got really sick and sitting at the computer was not an option. But I've been able to read on my phone. This is my second baby and I'm still learning so much from everybody on here. So jealous of those who are feeling movement. I think I felt little flutters a weeks or so ago but nothing since. :wacko: Got to hear little ones heartbeat today, it was about 170. My doctor thinks we're having a girl because its been that high the last 2 appointments. But she said obviously that's not accurate and could go either way. I really want a girl. I didn't think I cared that much but the more I think about it the more I realized I want a girl. Obviously I'll be over the moon happy with either, I just think it would be fun.

So happy every bodies appointments and scans have gone good.

Bridgetboo, I know you live in Portland but what Kaiser facility do you go to?


----------



## Feronia

Wow, it sounds like you twin mamas are feeling movement earlier than most! That&#8217;s so awesome! I still haven&#8217;t felt anything conclusive, just movements that I suspect are the baby but I&#8217;m never sure. My midwife said that I should be feeling more in the next 2 weeks &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait!


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, Feronia I will probably find out at the scan tomorrow that they are nowhere near my belly button and it was just gas!!


----------



## kittykat7210

i think i've felt movement, obviously its my first baby so unlikely but it was just above my pelvis on my left side and felt like a pop, unlike any gas i think i've ever felt so hopeful its baby haha


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> Hahah, Feronia I will probably find out at the scan tomorrow that they are nowhere near my belly button and it was just gas!!

Mine was probably gas too :haha:

I just have never felt that popping sensation before, so I am hoping it was a baby. If I feel it again, I will know for sure. I am looking forward to feeling more movement!

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Melly!


----------



## Feronia

kittykat7210 said:


> i think i've felt movement, obviously its my first baby so unlikely but it was just above my pelvis on my left side and felt like a pop, unlike any gas i think i've ever felt so hopeful its baby haha

I felt my first baby move at 12 weeks -- I was lying flat on my back and felt a bunch of flutters all at once, and it was unlike anything I've felt. I didn't feel her again until around 16 weeks. This time I really haven't felt much!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck for your scan, melly!

I cannot wait to feel baby move. I am a worrier anyway, but pregnancy is bringing out all of my worst tendencies on that front.


----------



## ttc126

SurpriseBub said:


> I cannot wait to feel baby move. I am a worrier anyway, but pregnancy is bringing out all of my worst tendencies on that front.

I'm the same way! I actually think anxiety is one of my pregnancy symptoms because it started before the positive test this time! I got so worried that my son was having some odd type of seizure that i rushed him to the pediatrician. I showed the video of the odd behavior and the dr was nice, but told me it was basically him learning to use his muscles in his neck :) Lol!!!! Embarrassing since i was so convinced. The next am, bfp!


----------



## Megamegan

ttc126 that is so cute that he was just learning to use his neck muscles. I'm sure it wasn't cute at the time, though, thinking your son was having a seizure. Anxiety sucks!

Is anyone else around the 12-13 week mark feeling a ton of stretching? I mean, all throughout my abdomen, either feels like my uterus is hardening and relaxing, or I'm getting mini-cramps on either side, especially when I move or sneeze or laugh hard... lots of stuff going on in there... probably partially my intestines digesting food, too. 

And out of nowhere I'm getting hit with noticeable fatigue. So weird and random. Might be just today since I forgot to take my prenatals last night. We'll see if tomorrow is any better. But I didn't have fatigue the whole first trimester, why would it start now?


----------



## MellyH

Megan, I have had lots of stretching and cramping.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I have my scan in a few hours! I feel so nervous and sick!


----------



## British Mummy

Megan I had tonnes of stretching and cramping around the 12 Week mark, loads and loads! baby growth spurt I reckon. 
I'm fascinated by twin pregnancies, I was wondering, how can they tell the difference between baby A and baby b and how do they make sure they don't get mixed up??? is this a silly question? 

Due February 10th with baby no2


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck Bumblebee can't wait to see pictures of your little one! x

British Mummy i know which is which with my two because mine are top and bottom in 'bunk beds'. Baby A is always the baby nearest the 'Exit' lol They are likely to stay that way until they are a bit bigger, But A should always be nearer the bottom than B and be born first, it's unusual for them to switch, but does happen on occasion. 

My Baby B is much more active than A, that was clear on the scan when B wouldn't stay still and A wouldn't roll over lol I can only Feel A in the bath because that one is lying front to back and the warm water seems to wake him/her up :)


----------



## babymamaagain

Noticed the warm bath wakes my little one also. Thinking my placenta totally made its way out in front the past two weeks. I went from a ton of fluttering to nothing! HB was 147 before bed so Im not worried, more bummed out. Bad placenta! Lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Scan went perfect! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

great news :) any pictures??? x


----------



## bubbamadness

bumblebeexo said:


> Scan went perfect! :)

Congratulations bumblebee :happydance:

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Melly, I'm sure all will be perfect :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

I've begun feeling baby now, if I'm laying quietly in bed. It feels like an internal tickle that I cannot reach and it tickles so much it almost itches. LOL. It's just how it felt with my daughter too, except I felt her quite a few weeks later -- probably because I had no idea what it would feel like. XD

My Little Frog wrap arrived! It's been my saving grace. A is so excited to be a big sis but she's been a little clingy lately. She's 28 pounds and 38 inches tall, so a lot of toddler to lug around... Thus I've been wearing her to give myself a break. LOL. She's content, so I am too! 

So glad to see so many positive updates from scans! Am looking forward to seeing more pics and updates in the next week or so! :) 

Fatigue has hit me hard too Megan. And I know that they told me the progesterone shot will make me even more exhausted. That concerns me as LO is doing two days a week at preschool this fall (she desperately wants to go with her friends, so I'm working at the school while she attends, win-win!) and I'm already dragging! 

The weather here has been nice, a little cooler (mid 70s with cool mornings). Feels a bit like fall and I am loving it! So refreshing :)


----------



## ttc126

babymamaagain said:


> Noticed the warm bath wakes my little one also. Thinking my placenta totally made its way out in front the past two weeks. I went from a ton of fluttering to nothing! HB was 147 before bed so Im not worried, more bummed out. Bad placenta! Lol

I thought that happened to me too!!!But at my scan placenta was still in back. What happened was my uterus moved up out of my pelvis, so baby is harder to feel when not as squished :)


----------



## Captain

So last night I was relaxing on the couch and my stomach started going crazy, like there was a little road runner inside of me. I've been experiencing all kinds of different feelings through this pregnancy and have brushed them all off as gas, but man last night was something else. 

I'm starting to get a little anxious to hear baby's heart beat as we haven't heard anything since the ultrasound at eight weeks. I've got no real reason to worry, still having symptoms and pretty sure my bellys growing slowly but surely. Just want to see and hear my little one so bad!


----------



## MellyH

They haven't really designated either of mine A and B yet, I just called the first one she showed me A and the second one B. :lol: They might change yet! I have no idea from the 9 week scan if they were stacked on top of each other like shells or side by side. As long as we don't mix them up *after* they've come out, I'll be happy. :lol:

Leaving for the appointment in just over half an hour!


----------



## imphope

Had my '16 week' checkup a couple days ago. I'll actually be 16 weeks tomorrow. It was short and sweet but the doctor found a great heartbeat right away with Doppler. 150bpm a few inches below my belly button right in the center. I love that sound! I haven't been able to distinguish movement yet but he said in the coming weeks I should feel bubbles or flutters. Really I always feel bubbles and flutters because this pregnancy has only enhanced my already gassy tummy! I can't wait to feel a definite movement! I'm just so happy he heartbeat is strong. Countdown to gender scan is only 3.5 weeks away, yay!!!


----------



## MellyH

Yay for a good appointment!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'll get pics up either later tonight or tomorrow, at a wedding today! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, melly!

I wonder how many people choose an a and a b name for twins after knowing them as a and b in utero?!

Great news, imp hope! 

Do they always check he heartbeat at every appointment from here on out?


----------



## imphope

SurpriseBub said:


> Good luck, melly!
> 
> 
> Great news, imp hope!
> 
> Do they always check he heartbeat at every appointment from here on out?

Yes, I believe they do. I wish it was a scan at every appointment but that would get expensive! It's very reassuring to hear for sure. Once regular movement starts I think that will be most comforting!


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> Good luck, melly!
> 
> I wonder how many people choose an a and a b name for twins after knowing them as a and b in utero?!
> 
> Great news, imp hope!
> 
> Do they always check he heartbeat at every appointment from here on out?

I know the questions were not directed to me but I just wanted to say my husband said we should pick "a" and "b" names for the babies...I want to keep the first letter the same so I told him no :)

Also, my OB said she would most likely do a scan at every appointment with her just to check on the progress. Especially later in the pregnancy. Since she does the scan herself and it is super quick (like 1-2 minutes) I am not getting billed for scans, even though my insurance would cover them anyways.


----------



## xxshellsxx

We won't be picking names beginning with 'A' and 'B' based on being called while in here lol They didn't call them A and B until my 12 weeks scan, my 9 week scan they were side by side one behind the other almost.

Melly can't wait to see you pictures - hope everything has gone well :) x


----------



## British Mummy

Thanks ladies! I was wondering because I watch pregnancy vlogs on YouTube and I used to watch a twin pregnancy on itsjudyslife and she used to say, I need to go back in because they want to check baby A's movement or something so that always made me wonder. So exciting to choose two names :D x x


----------



## MellyH

Hello! My appointment went really well. They were stubborn so it took her ages to get the nasal bone measurements, which after all our discussions about lengthy ultrasounds was worrying me a little, but she got everything she needed and so far everything looks low risk. Twin A is measuring 13 weeks, 3 days, and Twin B is measuring 13 weeks, 5 days, so they're both a week ahead (little heifers!). I'll pop over and put some pictures in my journal, but I'm SO RELIEVED and so happy to be telling people. :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

fantastic news!! I've been waiting to go to bed but keep refreshing waiting for an update lol I'll go stalk your picture now :) x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awesome pictures :) Yours have gone top and bottom too :) Love the top and tails lol!


----------



## MellyH

Yes now I definitively have a Twin A and Twin B :D


----------



## dcm_mw12

I've been having dizzy spells , yesterday was so bad I almost fell out I couldn't even stand straight. I was so scared cause I was alone and I thought I was just gonna pass out :( , has anyone experienced this?


----------



## MellyH

dcm, my mother and best friend both fainted a lot when they were pregnant, it seems pretty common. Sit down with your head between your knees and take big breaths.


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH said:


> dcm, my mother and best friend both fainted a lot when they were pregnant, it seems pretty common. Sit down with your head between your knees and take big breaths.

Thanks a lot , I'll try that technique (but hopefully it doesn't happen again).


----------



## NickieMcG

hi ladies hope you're all doing well this far too many posts for me to read up on so hope you're all good.
I had my 12 week scan on wednesday it was absolutely amazing !!! both of us had tears flowing and now at last it finally feels real can't believe it!!! Bubba was a right little wriggler lol :baby::-D

i still have my heart palpitations and have had an e c g done today at the doctors and they are referring me on for more tests. Very scary but I know that it is prob just my hormones.

xxxxxxx nickie xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_269801818850.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on all the great scans. All the babies look so cute!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Melly. Your scan pics are so cute.


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Nickie. Lovely scan pic


----------



## 2nd time

Well I have been at my mil for 48 hours she hasnt guessrd but has said she hopes we wont have anymore woops that confirms that we wont be telling her lol. After taking 4 under 4 onnthe underground then cleaning mil house then walking about 5 miles my fh thinks taking the kis tobthe park sounds fun so another 2 hoursnof exercize I tried to tell him I need to slow down because nof sch he doesnt understand and now I am shattered and have a big day again tomorrow so angry at him


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs 2nd time, sounds very draining. :hugs:

Nickie - beautiful scan pic! And yes, a little scary about the palpitations but they are looking into it and will help you if you need it. :D


----------



## kittykat7210

had my scan today, the poor lady had trouble getting peachy to sit still, was wriggling around like crazy!! hopefully attaching the image, i know you're not really allowed to talk about it, but the fluid neck measurement, mine was 1.6? is that good or bad? 

looks like peachy is waving at us though :D so amazing seeing wiggling around on the screen 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Snapshot_20140815_1_zpsab69734d.jpg


----------



## MellyH

Oh I didn't know you weren't allowed to talk about it! Whoops, I can delete mine from the previous page.


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> Oh I didn't know you weren't allowed to talk about it! Whoops, I can delete mine from the previous page.

i think i read somewhere that you're not supposed to talk about it or something :S xx


----------



## MellyH

No worries, I've edited mine out. I'll PM you.


----------



## Captain

Brilliant scan girls, such amazing pictures!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on all the good scans!! 

I thought the scan was fine to discuss, just not that thing beginning with a?


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, there's nothing wrong with talking about the fluid measurements. We just aren't allowed to discuss "alternative choices" that might arise from such discoveries. 

Anyway, I haven't been on much because we're moving today! Finally going from a 1-bedroom to a 2-bedroom, but we wouldn't have done it if we weren't kicked out of family housing for DH graduating, heh. I love the new place, but moving is very draining while pregnant/ when I'm not allowed to lift anything due to the diastasis recti. At least I see a physio next week!

Congrats on all of the positive scans and appointments! :D

One thing I've wondered about twins: if you have 2 twins of the same sex, how do you name them? Do you just say "the twin that comes out first is named X" or do you name twin A and twin B in utero and try to keep them consistent?


----------



## bumblebeexo

Scan pic! Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







10550883_10204263686049143_7728175372519297385_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MellyH

I can't really see a nub to guess with, bumblebee!

Feronia, I guess we'll say "Twin A is Audrey" and "Twin B is Bethany" (whatever, just going with the A and B names from the earlier discussion!) and try to keep them consistent. :lol: Honestly if they swap places or something before they come out I'm not going to be hung up about the fact that they might have switched names in utero, as long as I don't mix them up once they're out!


----------



## Captain

I'm going to guess a boy bumblebee!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I guess it depends on when you decide names. Now they still have dpace, but I think from fairly early they end up with each twin having their own area of the uterus! The twins I watched had one low and one high. So they knew for a good couple of months who was who. :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Great scans everyone!!!! So excited for all of the great news! 

This is probably ignorant, but what is diastasis recti? How do they tell if you have it?

Speaking of names... how do you all decide names? I considered several with my son and then I just knew which one he was... does that sound crazy?


----------



## Feronia

Diastasis recti is when the outer most layer of your abdominal muscles (the rectus abdominus -- aka your six pack, lol) -- splits and then a gap appears between the two muscles. It can happen during pregnancy if you're not careful about engaging the right muscles, and it happened badly to me after my daughter was born (I had a 4 finger-width separation). If it gets really bad then your stomach starts to poke out in between your muscles! I was able to fix the separation down to 1 finger width, but now it's back up to 3... so a physio should be able to help.

Oh, you can tell you have it if you lie down on your back with your knees bent and place a finger near your belly button. Then slowly lift your head and shoulders from the ground a few inches and check to see if there's separation between your muscles. You can move your finger vertically up and down to see if there is separation in other places. You can also tell if when you're using your core muscles, your stomach turns into a dome shape outwards. Sorry if that's confusing to explain! It's not likely to happen early on in your first pregnancy, but by the end of a first pregnancy 1/3rd of a women have it. I also read that after a second pregnancy, 2/3rds of women have it. :( It can be corrected though!

Sorry if my explanation was confusing!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks that was perfect! I had no clue lol!!!!


----------



## EMYJC

Feronia I now know why my stomach goes dome shaped when I do sit ups and why I have been showing with this one since 8 weeks! Thank you! My belly button also looks like it is herniated. :( 

Love all the scan pics that have just been posted and how a lot of us are now feeling flutters and pops. I get a lot of pops- especially when I first go to bed. 

I had my consultant appointment yesterday- they still hadn't got my old notes out of deep store so she couldnt say much- just she will see my at 20 weeks and do baseline bloods and monitor BP closely from then on and that I can go for VBAC so long as no bleeding whatsoever in this pregnancy but no water birth allowed now as they have to watch my scar and baby etc. My NT result is 1 in 320 which has really worried me, especially as fluid level was 2.8. They said still low risk though. Cant wait for my 16 week appt and to finally hear the heartbeat!


----------



## British Mummy

I guess girl bumblebee! But it is just a guess:) 
I jinxed myself yesterday by telling my friend I hadn't been sick once this pregnancy. Sure enough, 7am this morning had to run to the kitchen sink! booooo :(


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on your scan Kittykat. Lovely pic too


----------



## kittykat7210

off topic, but just had an odd experience, i wasnt feeling sick or anything, then i felt like peachy was moving like crazy and i had to literally run to the bathroom and throw up my breakfast? 

is it possible to be sick from baby movements?


----------



## imphope

Wonderful scan pics! I am so impatient, I can't wait for my 20 week appt!! It happened to fall on our third anniversary and we will know the gender! I guess that will be our gift to each other, or should I get him something too?


----------



## MellyH

I would also get something else small, imphope, but I always get in trouble for giving too many presents!

Congrats on all the pregnancy vomiting, ladies. Wear it like a badge of honour! :lol: And feel better soon. KK, I have no idea if baby movements can cause vomiting - maybe peachy sensed that things were about to go downhill?


----------



## Feronia

Ack, don't do sit ups during pregnancy, especially if it's your second or more! The dome shape means your muscles are separating and you don't want that to happen. I was doing situps for the first 4 weeks of this pregnancy and even that was enough to make mine worse... :/

There are other, safe ways to engage your core muscles (one I read was standing against a wall and pulling your belly button inwards, holding it, and repeating), though I want to check with the physio before doing anything.

kittykat7210, I've never heard of movement causing sickness, but who knows? I'm guessing I have another anterior placenta if I'm still not feeling movement. The tech at 6 weeks said I had an anterior placenta, though at the time I thought he was full of crap since it was soooo early and the placenta hadn't even developed yet.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Started feeling baby move forgot how amazing it is.

Sickness is back tablets from doctor are no longer working and with two toddlers I feel exhausted just want to go to bed.


----------



## EMYJC

I haven't done them since I was about 4 weeks. I meant all the time in between it's been like that. Will it never go back to normal? :/


----------



## jmandrews

13 weeks today! Woo hoo! Feels good to be entering the 2nd tri! No more sickness and getting some energy back. :) 

Love all the scan pics! Adorable! Can't wait for my gender scan! 3 weeks 2 days to go!


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for feeling better, jm!! I hope that's me soon. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

EMYJC said:


> I haven't done them since I was about 4 weeks. I meant all the time in between it's been like that. Will it never go back to normal? :/

Ooh I thought you were still doing them, hehe. It can go back to normal for sure, and there are things you can do while pregnant even that can help. Do you know how far yours are separated? I can PM you the tips my physio gives me if you'd like. She's a prenatal and postpartum physio who specializes in pelvic floor and diastisis recti.


----------



## kittykat7210

MellyH said:


> I would also get something else small, imphope, but I always get in trouble for giving too many presents!
> 
> Congrats on all the pregnancy vomiting, ladies. Wear it like a badge of honour! :lol: And feel better soon. KK, I have no idea if baby movements can cause vomiting - maybe peachy sensed that things were about to go downhill?




Feronia said:


> Ack, don't do sit ups during pregnancy, especially if it's your second or more! The dome shape means your muscles are separating and you don't want that to happen. I was doing situps for the first 4 weeks of this pregnancy and even that was enough to make mine worse... :/
> 
> There are other, safe ways to engage your core muscles (one I read was standing against a wall and pulling your belly button inwards, holding it, and repeating), though I want to check with the physio before doing anything.
> 
> kittykat7210, I've never heard of movement causing sickness, but who knows? I'm guessing I have another anterior placenta if I'm still not feeling movement. The tech at 6 weeks said I had an anterior placenta, though at the time I thought he was full of crap since it was soooo early and the placenta hadn't even developed yet.



cheers for the responses, MellyH: i don't know, that's probably a more probable cause though, i just don't want every time i feel movement to be running to the bathroom haha!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

15 weeks tomorrow, clothes starting to fit a little tighter now around the waste , can fit a size 2 now without a belt. Used to be a size 0 before pregnancy. I have been thinking of names but I can't really stock to anything until I find out the gender. I did want to be team yellow but since been pregnant I'm just so anxious to find out now lol.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw mellyh I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## EMYJC

Ooh I thought you were still doing them, hehe. It can go back to normal for sure, and there are things you can do while pregnant even that can help. Do you know how far yours are separated? I can PM you the tips my physio gives me if you'd like. She's a prenatal and postpartum physio who specializes in pelvic floor and diastisis recti.




yes please Feronia that would be great x


----------



## jmandrews

I had another dream that I'm having a boy. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## MellyH

I haven't actually had any dreams about the twins yet that I can remember. I don't think my subconscious is ready to deal with the reality yet!

My husband's parents arrive tonight, and we can show them the scan video/pics and finally tell them it's twins. We had told them we were pregnant over Skype a few weeks ago, because we were going to be seeing some of the extended family and we didn't want them to guess and tell his parents without us having talked to them, but we kept the twins news a surprise for when they were here in person. 

Then tomorrow we can tell THE WHOLE WORLD!!


----------



## jmandrews

Lol yea you are probably right! You will. Maybe you will after you make your big announcement. That is when my dreams started.
That will be so fun and exciting to share the twin news. I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Feronia

How exciting to be announcing today and tomorrow, Melly!

I don't remember when my pregnancy dreams started with my daughter, but they were weeeeeirrrrd. No normal baby stuff. I had dreams where she was a demon baby with nails for teeth, one where she was a warthog and decided to leave and live with other warthogs, and another where she slowly turned into a cat that I kept in my pocket and had a lot of trouble breastfeeding. :haha: 

She was the first baby I have ever even held, so I think it's just that babies seemed strange and mysterious to me!


----------



## MellyH

Oh Feronia, those all sound very unsettling. :lol:

I just mentioned in my journal but I'll say again here in case anyone has more advice - I just got a call from my husband's parents that his dad has chicken pox. :( I had chicken pox as a kid, so I would guess I'm immune, but I don't know what to do, whether I can see him or not. I am waiting for a call back from the advice nurse at my health insurance provider.


----------



## Mommy2missR

MellyH said:


> Oh Feronia, those all sound very unsettling. :lol:
> 
> I just mentioned in my journal but I'll say again here in case anyone has more advice - I just got a call from my husband's parents that his dad has chicken pox. :( I had chicken pox as a kid, so I would guess I'm immune, but I don't know what to do, whether I can see him or not. I am waiting for a call back from the advice nurse at my health insurance provider.

according to my research on the oh so reliable internet via Google, if you have already contracted chicken pox as a child, you are likely immune and highly unlikely to contract them again. That being said, if you are not immune, chicken pox is highly contagious and very bad juju for pregnant women. FX the Dr says you're good. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Thanks Mommy2missR. I spoke to the nurse and they really don't want me exposed to it, even with having had chicken pox as a kid. :( So we will have to find a nearby hotel for them to stay at. I am so disappointed to not get to tell him the twins news in person. :(


----------



## Mommy2missR

:-( Bummer. Will it be okay if your DH is exposed and then you are exposed to him? That stinks so much you won't be there to tell him.


----------



## MellyH

Yes I made sure to check that, she said since my husband had it as a child as well, as long as he is hyper-vigilant about washing his hands when he comes home from seeing his dad, they are happy for my husband to visit him.


----------



## Feronia

Melly, can you get a titers test to tell you whether you're still immune? If so, you can still see him just fine. How disappointing though!


----------



## MellyH

I wonder how quickly they could turn that blood test around? He arrives tonight and is here until Saturday.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh how disappointing Melly!! So sorry you won't get to tell them in person, but better to be safe than sorry x


----------



## 2nd time

Well back from mil safe as she didnt guess had great fun but spending 4 days being as active as a non preg person has taken it out of me im shattered lol
15 weeks today and have a bit of a bump now im not holding my breath lol


----------



## Feronia

Melly, can you call your care provider and ask his or her opinion? Maybe they could do a quick titers test?


----------



## MellyH

Glad she didn't guess, 2nd time, and hopefully she keeps her ignorant comments to herself in the future!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia said:


> Melly, can you call your care provider and ask his or her opinion? Maybe they could do a quick titers test?

I rang them this morning and their advice was to avoid exposure altogether. We have done a bunch of last-minute rescheduling and he is going to go home tomorrow morning (unfortunately he's most of the way here already on the first leg of their trip!) and come back out in September sometime.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Booooo! What rotten luck, melly. 

I know it isn't the same, but maybe your husband could film their reaction?? That might be nice thing for the babies to watch in the future, too??


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Melly, can you call your care provider and ask his or her opinion? Maybe they could do a quick titers test?
> 
> I rang them this morning and their advice was to avoid exposure altogether. We have done a bunch of last-minute rescheduling and he is going to go home tomorrow morning (unfortunately he's most of the way here already on the first leg of their trip!) and come back out in September sometime.Click to expand...

Booo! But perhaps it is best that way? It will be nice you can see them and not have to worry.


----------



## Feronia

Aw, so sorry to hear. Is your husband going to tell them himself or will you wait until September? If he's going to tell them, I agree filming their reaction would be great! I'm waiting until mid-September to announce on FB, it's not so far away. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

my mum had chicken pox when she was_ heavily _pregnant with me, and ive got no obvious damage from it apart from being immune to chicken pox myself with no scars or even having it as a kid :D


----------



## babymamaagain

Popping in with a very random question. Now that the majority of us are in the second trimester, has anyone noticed a jump in their sex drive?
Its mind blowing that Im still insanely nauseous and yet it doesn't stop me from wanting sex. My husband cannot keep up at all. Whyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SurpriseBub

babymamaagain said:


> Popping in with a very random question. Now that the majority of us are in the second trimester, has anyone noticed a jump in their sex drive?
> Its mind blowing that Im still insanely nauseous and yet it doesn't stop me from wanting sex. My husband cannot keep up at all. Whyyyyyyyyyyy

Not yet- ha! Though I don't think I feel any different than I did a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to the mythical new wave of second tri. 

Also- you made my night with this quote!: "My husband cannot keep up at all" :haha:


----------



## MellyH

I can't wait for a boost in sex drive either!! My poor husband. :lol:

Well, we've told all the family and close friends that we wanted to tell in person, so we have gone Facebook-official!!!

Here is the (blurred) baseball-themed announcement:

https://i.imgur.com/uVuTF6F.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

Super cute announcement, melly!


----------



## Feronia

Nice! How were the in laws reactions?


----------



## jmandrews

That is so cute!


----------



## Gdef

Hi everyone!! I haven't updated on bnb for a while!! Everything is going great and moving along smoothly :). Almost 15 weeks!! We found out last week that we're having a baby GIRL!!! Sooo excited to have 2 princesses running around our house!! And DD is beyond excited to be getting a little sister!! Lol. 

Raspberry, could you put girl beside my name? And my official due date has changed to Feb 12 :). Thanks!!

I hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, they were very excited, speechless in fact. They had to hand the phone over to one of my husband's aunts so they could laugh and cry and compose themselves a bit. :lol: Very sweet.

Gdef - congratulations!!! Yay for a baby girl. :D


----------



## Gdef

Thanks Melly! I LOVE your announcement!! Super cute! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Great announcement melly! 
Can't believe I'm already 15 weeks!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Love the announcement melly!


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly I love that! So cute! 

I was away all weekend at my ten year HS reunion. Crap I feel old. LOL 

Also discovered while away that my inlaws are incapable of keeping secrets so I am rushing to contact family members on my side. They live in a small town and every single place we went this weekend, people knew about my pregnancy. Even people I've never met before. So I am trying to quickly ensure my family knows before someone slips on FB about it. 

Really displeased about the situation. I don't like feeling rushed over news that was ours to share. But I'm probably overreacting as usual. It's just frustrating. :(


----------



## ttc126

Melly super cute announcement :)

Swan, i don't think you're overreacting at all. It is your news to share, not theirs! I literally have the worst in-laws...No manners, no regard for others, not even basic kindness from them. We live 3 minutes from them and they've seen our son 5-6 times his whole life! And even they asked if they could share about #2 with friends or family....


----------



## MellyH

Argh, swan, how frustrating, I don't think you're over-reacting at all. My sister had told two people and was about to tell a third before thinking to check with me! People are just so thoughtless. :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

That is definitely poor form from them, swan! I expressly told my parents not to say anything until something more like 20 weeks. So far, they have stuck to it! 

I guess they are just excited(?), which is lovely... But you are definitely right about it being your news! 

If you miss telling anyone before they hear about it, I am sure they won't be offended. You can always explain to them what happened, and that you weren't telling people before the news slipped out from 'other sources'! 

We were away this weekend too- we went to Austin. Loved it, but am super tired today after what felt like hundreds of miles of walking. I also find myself really missing my husband after being together 24/7 for three days! I blame the pregnancy hormones for wanting to have my hand held every moment of the day!!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

YAY!! I finally made it to 2nd Trimester :) :) 

Melly your announcement was great!! How exciting.

swanxxsong I don't think your overreacting either... You should have been able to announce your pregnancy how you want to and in your own time instead of feeling pressure of someone letting it out first. I am sorry.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Gdef said:


> Hi everyone!! I haven't updated on bnb for a while!! Everything is going great and moving along smoothly :). Almost 15 weeks!! We found out last week that we're having a baby GIRL!!! Sooo excited to have 2 princesses running around our house!! And DD is beyond excited to be getting a little sister!! Lol.
> 
> Raspberry, could you put girl beside my name? And my official due date has changed to Feb 12 :). Thanks!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!!

** Congrats on having a girl! :) **


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey so i know i havent posted in forever been super busy, stressed and depressed having so life issues haha but just scheduled my anatomy scan for wednesday september 10th i will be just one day shy of 19 weeks and then the very next day on september 11th i have a midwife appointment and we will get to go over the results
super exciting only about three more weeks!


----------



## MellyH

Holy crap, how is September two weeks away?!?!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i know right!?!?!?

time has absolutely flown by
but i can not wait for fall! 
my favorite time of the year!


----------



## Captain

Brilliant announcement Melly!

Well today is hubby and I's second wedding anniversary! Sadly he is away at work so we can't celebrate today but we did a little before he left, and we'll go out for a dinner date when he's home next week! 

I'm still at my SIL's house, tonight a friend of theirs is coming to visit. He and his wife live in Dubai and are in town for a couple of weeks. I met the guy last year and he's great but the wife is just a _BITCH!_ We were all outside having dinner last year and she said some just idiotic and quite insulting stuff to me, so I just bit my tongue and went inside. My SIL and family don't like her either, but they have been friends with the guy for years so just put up with her! I'm thinking it's the baby brain but I can't keep my mouth shut any more...tonight should be fun!


----------



## MellyH

Happy anniversary Captain!! And yikes, good luck dealing with the bitch. :o


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck. Let us know how it goes, captain!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Holy crap, how is September two weeks away?!?!

Can't it be February already?!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i just want it to be halloween already!
and then november! i cant wait for november!
i have decided im going to have my baby shower sometime in mid november
somewhere around 28-29weeks
because that is when my sister can be in town for it
and i dont want to have it in december too close to christmas and that is when she will be in town next
and i dont want to have it late like in january because i want to allow time for us to get all of the items we still need for baby and we wont know what we will need to get until after we receive our gifts from the shower
and also thanksgiving and my birthday are in november!


----------



## lynnikins

I know its scary how fast this year is going since i started working its in warp speed I cant keep up with stuff.


----------



## Captain

Thanks Bub and Melly! So before I met her my SIL told me all about her. When she met the guy she's with now he was living in Dubai but back in town visiting family etc. She had two teenage sons and basically chose him over her own kids, leaving them behind by putting them in boarding school while she jetted off for a life of luxury in Dubai.

She's a former teacher and loves to correct everyone, I can't get over how she thinks so highly of herself! I'm almost expecting her to say something asinine about my pregnancy and I will just bite!!


----------



## Feronia

Wow, swanxx, I&#8217;d be sooo annoyed if my in-laws told. It&#8217;s totally your news to share and it&#8217;s not their right to do so. How frustrating! 

Well, we can&#8217;t fit our washing machine in our new place. Mainly one pregnant person and one husband with a torn shoulder muscle (bad timing) can&#8217;t possibly get it up all these stairs, so we&#8217;ve decided to hand wash our cloth diapers and use flats. It&#8217;ll actually be a really cheap option &#8211; $1 per diaper and about $10 for 3 newborn covers, so we can fully cloth diaper this baby for $60! Woot! Hand washing my prefolds for a week when our washing machine broke really wasn&#8217;t that bad, and flats dry so quickly that I&#8217;m going to give it a try.


----------



## jmandrews

Excited for our private gender scan moved to Friday Sept. 5th! Now we get to do a mini gender reveal with friends! Plus maybe do a little shopping over the weekend ;)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Melly I love the announcement! That's so cute. We were so excited that we did it the boring way and just posted the ultrasound pic.

Swan I understand about others sharing your news. We told Dh's family and my family right after we found out but weren't planning on telling other people until after our ultrasound and saw a heartbeat. (My sister has had 2 MMC in the last 2 years so I've been really paranoid this time around) But my 13 year old BIL told one of his friends, who just happens to be our pastors son. He then told his parents and our Pastor (not knowing we were keeping it a secret) congratulated DH in front of a bunch of people.Our pastor felt really bad but at that point t was too late. I wasn't there that day because I was sick but when DH told me I was livid. I was gonna beat the mess out of my BIL. Thankfully I was able to talk to the people who heard and explain that we weren't sharing the news yet, and they didn't tell anybody else.

Bridgetboo that's a great time for a baby shower. I had my baby shower for DS when I was around 28 weeks and it was great. Not only for the reasons you said but also because at that point you're not so big and uncomfortable that you can't enjoy it.

So jealous of those who know when their 20 weeks scan is. I'm still waiting for radiology to call my to schedule it.


----------



## AliciaX

Gdef said:


> Hi everyone!! I haven't updated on bnb for a while!! Everything is going great and moving along smoothly :). Almost 15 weeks!! We found out last week that we're having a baby GIRL!!! Sooo excited to have 2 princesses running around our house!! And DD is beyond excited to be getting a little sister!! Lol.
> 
> Raspberry, could you put girl beside my name? And my official due date has changed to Feb 12 :). Thanks!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!!

Congratulations on your news!! So exciting that you're having another little princess! I was just wondering how come you get to find out so early? I'm due on 14th of February and I can't find out until 20 weeks unless I have a private scan at 16 weeks. We don't want to find out anyway but was just very curious how you found out so early. X


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, I am sorry about your inlaws spreading the news. My MIL did the exact same thing and I am still pissed. I specifically asked her to wait until after August 11th to tell her family/friends. Well I found out the night of my appointment (Aug 5) she told a bunch of people...I screamed and yelled at my poor hubby telling him I haven't even told my friends or family yet. Since I am still very upset about the situation I have decided to withhold the genders until December, I can't trust her anymore and she can wait 3 months to find out the genders. It may be harsh and I feel a bit bad about doing it but I want to make it clear that what she did was wrong.


----------



## savvysaver

So exciting to catch up from the past few days and see all the great scans! Congrats girls! Looking forward to more gender announcements here...congrats Gdef on your little princess! :)


----------



## MiniBump

Ugh, can't sleep! Nervous about my NT scan tomorrow and my Panorama results will also be in this week. On the upside, we'll soon know the gender! :thumbup:


----------



## Gdef

AliciaX said:


> Gdef said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!! I haven't updated on bnb for a while!! Everything is going great and moving along smoothly :). Almost 15 weeks!! We found out last week that we're having a baby GIRL!!! Sooo excited to have 2 princesses running around our house!! And DD is beyond excited to be getting a little sister!! Lol.
> 
> Raspberry, could you put girl beside my name? And my official due date has changed to Feb 12 :). Thanks!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great!!
> 
> Congratulations on your news!! So exciting that you're having another little princess! I was just wondering how come you get to find out so early? I'm due on 14th of February and I can't find out until 20 weeks unless I have a private scan at 16 weeks. We don't want to find out anyway but was just very curious how you found out so early. XClick to expand...

Hi! I had a private scan :). They start private gender scans at 15 weeks here but the ultrasound tech said I could come in a week early just for the heck of it. Lol. It was super clear even at 14 weeks though! There was no doubt that it's a little girl :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, minibump! I was really worried before my nt scan last week, and all went well at the scan. I have to keep waiting for the maternit21 blood results (maybe all the way until my next dr appt on Aug 29- ugh)... but trying not to fixate!! 

Good luck- i hope it goes great, baby is up to something sweet, and seeing baby settles your nerves for a few weeks!


----------



## Gdef




----------



## Gdef

Our sweet baby girl:pink:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Savvy- i think that is completely fair enough- She burnt her bridge on the sensitive info front!! You can do it without making a big deal of it, and just let her politely know why if she asks- i am not putting my words together welll.. I basically mean you can do that without having a big fight! At least she did it out of excitement, which is sweet... but still very wrong and not her news to share!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on the baby girl, gdef! I can't wait for us to know the gender!


----------



## maisie78

MellyH that is such a cute announcement.

Gdef congratulations on your little girl...girls are awesome (of course so are boys) :)

I would.have been really annoyed at her spreading your news too and totally understand you withholding the genders.

Anyone else in the UK blummin' freezing?! I can't believe it is this cold in mid August. Don't get me wrong Autumn is my favourite season, but in Autumn not Summer lol :)

Off topic a bit but we found out this week that the nursery we wanted to send our dd to in Oct can't offer her a place :( They have had a huge influx of children after another local nursery got a bad ofsted report and so there is just no space now. To be honest I also got the impression that they didn't want to have to deal with a blind child :( It might be a blessing in disguise though as we have an appointment to view another nursery next week where they already have 2 visually impaired/blind children attend so have up to date experience of dealing with dd's issues. I just worry because of the delay they won't be able to start her for a while. I really wanted her in and settled a good while before this baby arrives so she isn't dealing with too many big changes close together and doesn't feel pushed out. Talk about the best laid plans!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations gdef I'll update the front page, I've been skim reading more than anything at the moment - lots going on at home so if there's anything I've missed then poke me or pm me lol. 

Maisie I've been cold the past few days, shock to the system after the weather we've had! I'm usually hot in pregnancy so not sure what all that's about xx


----------



## MrsTM1

maisie78 said:


> Anyone else in the UK blummin' freezing?! I can't believe it is this cold in mid August. Don't get me wrong Autumn is my favourite season, but in Autumn not Summer lol :)

Was a bit cold this morning when I opened the door to take the recycling out, but I've quickly warmed up! Been doing washing up and have swept the kitchen and put one load of laundry on so far. DH doesn't know how to keep up with cleaning dishes and such, so since I've been sick, the kitchen has been flat out stinking. Better now though! 

I'm going to try and mop the kitchen and vacuum the house, as well as clean up something that spilled on the coffee table (no clue what it is, but it's stuck some paper to the table!), and I need to do a load of towels and hang up the wet clothes once they finish. DH has agreed to take out the rubbish tonight because it's too heavy for me, so I don't need to worry with that!

Had my 'emergency' scan yesterday at 12+3 and everything is fine, despite having norovirus and campylobacter food poisoning at the same time, as well as severe dehydration, and blood, ketones, and protein in my urine. I'm on antibiotics until Friday night, but I already feel loads better!

Anyway, here is scan pic! Head is down in this one, baby looking straight at scanner (it's blurry because I'm fat!):


Actual dating scan (12 week NT scan) is tomorrow, and DH has tomorrow off. I'm hoping to go to Asda to pick up some okra, I'm craving fried okra and potatoes, corn bread and pinto beans!


----------



## British Mummy

yes maisie! freezing! :( I've been wondering if it's a pg thing because I've been in jumpers when everyone else still seems to be in t-shirts, boooo. but better than being too hot I suppose and keeping the windows shut is helping my hay fever. 
gdef congrats! I'm trying to be good with money and wait until 20 Weeks but if they can't see at the anomaly scan I found a 'fast gender only' private scan with baby bond available from 18w, it's meant to be a quick scan and they literally look for bits and that's it, and from memory it's £39 so doesn't break the bank. 
x


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh mrstm1 sorry to hear about your food poisoning that's horrible at the best of times let alone pregnant. Glad baby is hanging on in there! 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Mrstm1 I'm so glad you are feeling better. That is miserable. :(
Love your scan of your little bean. So sweet! So exciting you get another scan too! Can't wait to see and hear all about baby.


----------



## jmandrews

Don't forget to add a 1 next to the girls tally-Raspberryk :) 

So far all tied up! Who is next to break the tie?


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsTM1 I'm so glad you're feeling better, how awful! :hugs:

Thanks for the support ladies. :hugs: :) I think if this was #1 I would be just outright infuriated. We told at 8 weeks with her because we had no 'reason' not to, so it was "easier" on her. This time I waited until my 12 week scan - which is no excuse to blab early considering my dang history, but I'm just exasperated more than anything. This required a lot of buzzing around to quickly tell the friends of his, and mine, who did not know but we didn't want them to just hear it from someone else, as well as my entire side of the family. Thanks to my awesome parents, they helped me cover all bases and today we'll post our FB announcement when hubby gets home from work. :)

My bump has been achy lately. Anyone else? It's almost disconcerting but I know that baby is healthy and still has a strong heartbeat... so I'm trying to tell myself to relax. I've still only gained back one of the 12 pounds I lost, but my belly is definitely growing, so I'm sure that's all it is. I wish I could stop worrying about loss. :(

So exciting to see people getting their gender results back! My scan isn't until September 29 so I'm way over-eager to get to see the baby again and discover what we are having!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Congrats on your little girl gdef!! So great!! 

I am glad your feeling better MrsTM1 and that baby is doing good.

So I just got a call from my OB. My panorama blood test came back... He said baby is perfectly healthy and normal and I found out the gender! I am team :blue: Eeeeek!!! I knew I was, my DH thought girl for sure, but no one but you ladies know the truth. EEEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Mom2Chloe! You broke the tie! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

Just noticed im not on the front page edd 8th feb, I cant belive its gender time already we have promised ourselves to stay team yellow as wefound out with all the others but it is already sending me nuts lol, I have my second hypnotherapy session this eve I hope it works as I felt super good aftr the last one but am panicy again now


----------



## ttc126

Swan, my bump has been extremely achey too! I was actually getting worried but feel better knowing you have it too! 
I feel achey even in my back actually.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm hoping to find out my gender soon too , I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so most likely my doctor will schedule my scan soon. I still can't wait till I get a real bump without the bloat


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats mom2chloe on a baby boy! Haha that didn't take long to break the tie! 

Who has a ultrasound coming up? Raspberry is yours soon?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

My next ultrasound is sept 8th....where we could find out sex...DH really doesn't want to and I'm coming around to it to make him happy. I'd like to find out....so finding out at the birth better be amazing or I'll definitely find out for the next one....lol
I'm really thinking this one is a boy....as I've always said I kinda wanted my first to be a boy so he'd be a big brother...but at the same time I really want a girl too lol. So it really doesn't matter what it is.....I also find I'm drawn to cute baby boy clothes more than girls....


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Thank you!! I am so OVER THE MOON excited about a little boy I could burst!!! I am going to reveal the gender on Sunday to the whole family at my daughters bday party. I asked her if she minds and she said it was a good idea! SO if anyone has any ideas on how to do the reveal I am totally open to ideas!


----------



## Captain

I'm trying to book a private scan for next Wednesday as an anniversary present for OH! I'll be 15+3 so I'm hopeful we'll get a clear view!


----------



## xxshellsxx

aww congrats ladies who know what team they are!! So exciting to think we're at the stage now and can start t relax more and enjoy these precious little ones growing xx

Still waiting on my letter from the hospital with my next scan date and i'm getting impatient now....


----------



## bridgetboo62

i cant wait until i start to really show
like i have to take my bellybutton ring out and everything


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on the little boy! They are so much fun.

Mom2Clhoe there was another lady on here who did her gender reveal at her daughters birthday party. It was actually a surprise to them as well. They gave the envelope with the gender to a neighbor and had them fill a box with either pink or blue balloons. then they had their daughter opened it a bunch of blue balloons came floating out. The video was really cute. But of course you will know so you can fill the box yourself.


----------



## 2nd time

bridgetboo62 said:



> i cant wait until i start to really show
> like i have to take my bellybutton ring out and everything

You can get pregnancy belly button bars if your interested


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oooo- another gender reveal! Congrats!!

I have had an achey bump over the last few days, too. And I definitely agree that it is disconcerting! It seems cruel/bad design that things that are very bad in pregnancy (ie. Cramps) are also just signs that all is well. :shrug:


----------



## Feronia

Congrats to those who have found out / are finding out soon / are super excited! :D

I've totally decided against the scan, and on the plus side, nobody will know the sex of the baby at all! :haha: Some of you might remember that DH really wanted to find out and that he was going to try to keep it a secret from me. I said to him yesterday, "so, you know that skipping the 20-week scan means you won't get to find out the sex" and he didn't even realize that, haha. Thankfully he's okay with it, so there's no chance of him spilling the beans. 

I feel oddly liberated not having this on the agenda and not having to anxiously count down the days. With my daughter I remember being SUPER impatient for it, so now I feel like I can slow down and enjoy the other milestones that come along, like feeling my baby move (I think I felt him or her last night, but I'm still not 100% positive). :D


----------



## ttc126

Mom2chloe! Congrats on your BOY!!!!! Wonderful!!!! Maybe your daughter could change into a t shirt at the end of the party that says "excited for my baby brother!"

My 20 week scan is Sept 11th. I originally wasn't wanting a long scan at all, maybe just check the placenta, but my ob really wants to look at the kidneys since ds had some problems (resolved before birth). So I think I'm going to get a thorough check and see gender maybe if it's easy to see. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

meh no i think i will just take it out im not too attatched to my belly button piercing


----------



## SurpriseBub

Mom2Chloe said:


> Thank you!! I am so OVER THE MOON excited about a little boy I could burst!!! I am going to reveal the gender on Sunday to the whole family at my daughters bday party. I asked her if she minds and she said it was a good idea! SO if anyone has any ideas on how to do the reveal I am totally open to ideas!

I have seen people do a blue or pink cake :) Or what about a pinata? You could make the sweets all blue?


----------



## bridgetboo62

i keep feeling strange things and i think it might be baby
but honestly i have no idea because i have never felt a baby move inside of me before
this being my first

plus they say i may not feel it until like 20-24 weeks because its my first


----------



## Gdef

Mom2Chloe, we did a gender reveal at our daughter's bday party this past weekend. It was really tricky bc we didn't want to take away from DD's special day since this would be her last bday as an only child. Lol. So we let the whole party be all about her and then at the very end she got to open a present that we filled with pink balloons, ribbon, ect and a framed pic of her little sister. We also included a card that said, "You are having a little sister!!!" It was perfect and she was over the moon excited along with all of our friends and family :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

I had a dream last night that I had a baby boy and it just felt so real


----------



## MrsTM1

bridgetboo62 said:


> i keep feeling strange things and i think it might be baby
> but honestly i have no idea because i have never felt a baby move inside of me before
> this being my first
> 
> plus they say i may not feel it until like 20-24 weeks because its my first

I felt Dale move at 14 weeks, but I'm extremely sensitive to anything in my torso area (which makes being sick that much worse!). This one I've been feeling since 9 weeks, but it's still just teeny pops and what feels like butterflies inside for now.


----------



## MiniBump

Hope you're feeling better soom MrsTM1, that sounds awful!

Had my NT scan today, measurement was 1.3mm so that's good but got Panorama results today also which came back low risk for everything :happydance:

Doc didn't want to tell me the gender over the phone which I was happy with so DH and I will find out together tomorrow/day after when the results arrive! (I'm thinking boy)

Here's little one today at 13+2... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bridgetboo62

wow everyone is finding out gender so early! im jealous! 
we still have three more weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> Yay congrats mom2chloe on a baby boy! Haha that didn't take long to break the tie!
> 
> Who has a ultrasound coming up? Raspberry is yours soon?

I have a private gender scan booked a week today! Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i wish we could afford a private gender scan :cry:
oh well we will just have to wait for our free scan


----------



## RaspberryK

It got dh to buy me a package of 4 scans instead of a birthday present xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

nice yeah we are just struggling to make ends meet lately bills and everything
i have no idea how we will find the money to afford what we need for baby but if there is a will there is way


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I love all these reveal ideas for her BDay party. I don't plan on doing the reveal until the end of the party so it can be about her on her BDay. I also asked her permission to do it that day and she thought it was great. :) The only thing that makes me nervous is that she really wanted a little sister... I hope she will be just as happy.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

MiniBump said:


> Hope you're feeling better soom MrsTM1, that sounds awful!
> 
> Had my NT scan today, measurement was 1.3mm so that's good but got Panorama results today also which came back low risk for everything :happydance:
> 
> Doc didn't want to tell me the gender over the phone which I was happy with so DH and I will find out together tomorrow/day after when the results arrive! (I'm thinking boy)
> 
> Here's little one today at 13+2... :cloud9:


Congrats on your great scan and test results!!! Beautiful US Pic :)


----------



## MellyH

I don't think we will find out the genders until the anatomy scan (18-20 weeks) so still 5-7 weeks for us!


----------



## jmandrews

MiniBump said:


> Hope you're feeling better soom MrsTM1, that sounds awful!
> 
> Had my NT scan today, measurement was 1.3mm so that's good but got Panorama results today also which came back low risk for everything :happydance:
> 
> Doc didn't want to tell me the gender over the phone which I was happy with so DH and I will find out together tomorrow/day after when the results arrive! (I'm thinking boy)
> 
> Here's little one today at 13+2... :cloud9:

Aww I'm guessing boy for you as well! :) can't wait to hear from you!

We find out two weeks from this Friday! I'm so excited!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear I'm not alone with the achy bump! I need to stop being so worried all the time. :rofl: Easier said than done, I guess. ;)

Mom2Chloe there are a ton of great gender reveal ideas on Pinterest! 

Glad hubby agreed Feronia! And that'll make it easier for you to not worry about him slipping! 

Bridget you may be feeling baby, especially as you're very slender! I felt Aria around 16 weeks or so, I believe, and had some excess poundage when I did. :) I've been feeling this one for a week or two, I think -- can't keep track, sadly. LOL

Melly, we're not finding out until 20 weeks as that's the earliest the perinatologist would allow me to come in for it. Grr! haha. So, gotta wait until September 29! So you're def not alone! 

We announced on FB today. Well. All I did was change my cover photo and hubby then shared it on his account. We kept it simple. I'm 14 weeks and many of our close friends and family now know, and then some (eyeroll lol). I've attached the photo so ya'll can see. Am shocked the dog sat still enough for this, though I'm sure she's gonna be enthralled when another set of feet and hands comes for her... haha! I had to resize the image since the original was too large so I hope it is visible.
 



Attached Files:







2z66vxt.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Feronia

Very cute announcement, swan! :D I'm impressed that your dog was so cooperative!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Feronia!

Only by the power of cheese will the dog sit still. :rofl:


----------



## Gdef

Super cute, swan!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Cute announcement, swan! I definitely want to get baby a pair of those style moccasins!! I have had my eye on a pair, but they have since gone out of stock. Boo!

I'm not doing any FB announcement- but all these cute pictures and ideas are making me jealous no to be! ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you! 

I ordered them off avrieblue on etsy and instagram! They were ten dollars each during one of her big sales. They're so cute and aria loves wearing hers. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I ordered them off avrieblue on etsy and instagram! They were ten dollars each during one of her big sales. They're so cute and aria loves wearing hers. :)

Thanks! I will keep my eye out for a sale... $10 is a great price!! I have seen lots of variants, so very pleased to have a specific recommendation :)


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Awww I love your announcement Swan!! What a cute idea. I did look on Pinterest and found a few ideas that I liked.. Of course my daughter wants my DH and I to squirt her with the appropriate colored silly string.. LOL I don't think I will go that route as she also like the idea of filling a big black ballon with glitter or paper confetti and letting her pop it. Heheheee how fun!


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome swan, really well done!

Oh Feronia I wanted to say, I got my five sets of free breast pads in the mail yesterday! Huzzah!!


----------



## jmandrews

Mom2chloe- we did the silly string at our gender reveal for our DD. :) we didn't know what we were having until we sprayed each other with silly string. I think the baloon idea is super fun! The only problem with silly strong is it comes out white and takes a sec to become the color. Lol so all of our family and friends were confused. Not sure what we are going to do this time.


----------



## Captain

Had dinner with "that woman" tonight. The first thing she said to me was that I must be related to my SIL's because I look like her side of the family! I looked at her just dumbstruck and said "well I hope not, I'm married to her brother so that would be a bit weird".

What makes it an even more ridiculous statement is that the only family member she's ever met is one uncle of my oh and sil who's in his 70's! Idiot!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> Had dinner with "that woman" tonight. The first thing she said to me was that I must be related to my SIL's because I look like her side of the family! I looked at her just dumbstruck and said "well I hope not, I'm married to her brother so that would be a bit weird".
> 
> What makes it an even more ridiculous statement is that the only family member she's ever met is one uncle of my oh and sil who's in his 70's! Idiot!!

The old backhanded compliment! Ha- what a stupid comment indeed !!


----------



## Mommy2missR

We are officially :blue:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Congrats on baby boy!! :) I think I am still in shock that we are having a boy also. :)

Wow Captain - That was a dumb comment... Hope the food was good if the company wasn't. ;)

jmandrew - Ha! I didn't know it came out white first.. that is funny! How long did it take to change?? Maybe I should just do the balloon thing. LOL


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Does anyone else notice that there "baby bump" is definitely bigger by the end of the day verses when you wake up in the morning. I feel like I look sooooo pregnant at the end of the day and when I wake up my bump is like half that size, plus when I lay down its almost none existent... ?? Maybe I was just overly bloated a few weeks ago, but now I just feel way smaller.. Is this normal?


----------



## swanxxsong

I look ten times bigger by the evening. Once you add a little food and water into the mix, it seems that I just expand by the second. :rofl:


----------



## Katy78

Hi girls. It's been a while since I wrote anything here but I've been stalking.
Too much to comment so I'll just give you an update on myself :winkwink:.
MS is totally gone but I have gestational diabetes. It sucks. I'm hardly allowed to eat anything, even on insulin. But anything for the baby.
I had my NT scan two weeks ago and the results were great (1.3). And it looks like we're team pink.
Raspberry, could you add :pink: next to my name on the list, please?

Enjoy your pregnancies as much as you can, girls!


----------



## Feronia

Congrats! Wow, it seems like people are finding out the sex soooo early. I figured people would find out between 18-20 weeks. With DD we found out at 20 weeks!

Melly, how are the breast pads? I shipped all mine to my mom's house in the States so I won't get them till December.

14 weeks! My morning sickness also seems to be gone in the last week -- YAY! I am so relieved at that! Off to the physio this morning!


----------



## British Mummy

We'll find out at 20 Weeks, should be 26th September for us. I thought I'd be dying to know by now but I'm not feeling impatient at all. We call my mini bump he but I really don't have an inkling. Congratulations on all the gender results, positive scans and successful announcements:), LOVE the photo Swan and yes my bump is do much bigger in the afternoons and goes down loads if I poo or wee. After sex it feels like the baby is in a little ball sticking out above my pubic bone completely out of the pelvis and then I go for a wee and the baby disappears again! :) x x


----------



## ttc126

Congrats on team blue mommytomissr and mom 2chloe :)

Momtochloe, for gender reveal you could have dd change into a tshirt that says "excited for my baby brother!" at the end of the party :)

I feel like my bump gets bigger by the end of the day too! 

Katy, so sorry to hear about your gestational diabetes :( 

Good luck at the physio Feronia!!!

Captain, that woman sounds like a cow! Its absurd how tacky some people can be.

I've been so tired ladies! My hemoglobin is down lower than its been so that's part of it. The other part is getting my son's first birthday stuff together :) 

I'm still morning sick and on meds :( Hope it ends soon! 

Hope the rest of you all are well!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ooooo- so many gender reveals!! I am dying to hear about my blood test, and find out our gender too. Congrats all around!!!!

I am also still on ms meds. I thought I would try without on Monday... that was a one way ticket to Puke Town. 

Sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes, katy. How likely is it to go away when you deliver? Fingers crossed the rest of your pregnancy will be easy and breezey!


----------



## MellyH

Katy, sorry to hear about the GD. Do you need to give yourself insulin? I am so needle-phobic, GD is one of my big fears!!

Still morning sickness here, just spent the morning vomiting in the bathroom. Fun times!

Feronia, I have put them aside for when I need them, but they look very cute. :lol:


----------



## Captain

So excited for everyone finding out genders!! I've tried booking a gender scan for next week but so far everywhere will only take us at 18 weeks when we'll be 15 so I don't think I'll be able to get one. Not too much longer to wait for the Dr's one anyway!


----------



## imphope

Yes! My bump is way bigger at the end of the day!

Does anyone else feel like you're in an awkward pregnancy phase? I still don't feel much of anything and the only sign of the baby is my belly. I actually feel better by the end of the day when it's bigger. I can't feel the baby at all. I don't have sore or swollen breasts. I heard the HB last week at my checkup but now the worry is creeping back in. I have to wait three weeks from today to get our gender scan. Ahhh!! Can't wait.


----------



## MellyH

I feel good in the sense of not worried, but my belly is probably bigger than yours already. :lol: I feel crappy in the sense of nausea and fatigue!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats to all the girls finding out the genders so soon! My OB told me to go at 16 weeks to the specialist ultrasound tech but they wouldn't take me until 19 weeks. I am a bit disappointed but the next two weeks we are super busy so it would be hard to squeeze in another appointment. Plus I want to make sure they get the genders 100% correct. My friend just found out they told her the wrong gender - oops!

I feel so awkward at this point...I am still about 1 pound down from pre-pregnancy, but my middle seems to be expanding. No bump but my waist makes my pants tighter and uncomfortable. My hips look wider too. At the end of the day I have terrible bloat which just makes me look fat. I am ready for a proper baby bump - figured with the twins I would have one by now! :)

Anyone else have trouble drinking so much water? I am trying to get in 80-100 oz. a day but it makes me feel more bloated and less hungry when I drink that much.


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats to all who have found out the gender. So exciting! My 20 weeks scan is on 26th sep. Can't wait!! On gender prediction sites I have had mainly girl guesses but the odd boy guess too. I feel it's a boy. I def get bigger by the end of the day and am only just in my normal jeans with button fastened. 

Only symptom I have is tiredness and the sorest boobs and nipples!


----------



## jmandrews

Mom2chloe- the silly strong only took a few seconds to change to the color and get darker. :) I would do it again. I may do that with our friends when we find out but I'm not sure.


----------



## River54

Got a date for our scan - Oct 6 - seems so long away!

Doppler came and OH found the heartbeat within 30 sec :)


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome about the Doppler, River! But yes, Oct 6 sounds like an age away.


----------



## 2nd time

I am now 16+3 and my tummy is the flattest its beennin 10byears I kjow I have lost alot of weight but still think I should have a bump with my last 4 pregnancies I literaly poas get 2 lines and belly popped out not this time though I was worried but lastnight when I went to hypnotherapy I felt a real kick so im happy


----------



## Megamegan

I'm with you ladies on the awkward stage thing. I don't feel baby move yet. I have no sickness unless I get stressed at work, then I am nauseous but not terrible. The only sign that I'm pregnant is the belly sticking out (which is really uncomfortable still) and some round ligament pain. In fact, I'm almost embarrassed of my belly right now because even though it looks like a pregnant belly sort of, it is not hard and just feels like a ball of fat sticking out of my stomach. Today I was thinking, if anyone told me my bump was growing (in person), I would feel really self-conscious. 

I also ordered those free breast pads :) It looks like it's this one woman who has a handful of websites where you can get "free" items and only pay shipping and handling. The S&H is still a cost ($12.95 for 10 light weight breast pads?) but I figure it's still a little cheaper than buying in the store. And they have cute little designs.

And yeah I won't know the gender until 20 weeks exactly, unless we pay to get a private scan. Which, I don't think we will, but who knows. 20 weeks for me isn't until October 20! But I can't even schedule the scan yet because I called and they said they don't have the schedule for Oct until mid September. But I have a strong inkling it's a boy and we are having an impossible time finding a boy's name. We cannot agree on anything! 

I talked to the labor doula's office today that I think I'm going to use! I'm soooo excited. It makes it feel so much more real to talk to someone about actually bringing my baby into the world, and to hear the voice of the person who might be there with me while I do it! I'm so excited. We are also doing placenta encapsulation which costs $375. Has anyone here done that? One girl at my work did it and from what I've read online, and with my tendency towards depression and the studies finding that consuming your placenta help regulate hormones after birth, I think it's right for me. My hubby is totally grossed out but he says I can do what I want, lol. 

The labor doula costs $1250. Does anyone know if these are competitive prices? Atleast, for the NY/NJ area, or any other major metropolitan city in the US? Anyway I know people who have used them and loved them so, considering my insurance covers 100% of the cost of birth pre/postpartum care, I figure it's worth it to spend money on a doula who will help make my birth what I want it to be.


----------



## jmandrews

Meganmegan I am 13 weeks 4 days too. I will be 20 weeks on Oct. 4th. How are you getting the oct 20th? You should find out the first week of Oct.


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan, as a doula myself, I think $1250 is the absolute MOST I've ever seen a doula charge! Does she come with extra services, like the use of a birth pool, TENS machine, or is she perhaps also skilled as a HypnoBirthing instructor or acupuncturist? Unless she's comboing with something like that or placenta encapsulation or a nice postpartum package, or the use of normally expensive birthing supplies, I personally think it's outrageous...

For reference, I charge anywhere between $200-$350 based on income, but I go lower if a woman is in financial need. I've done free births and births for $150 as well. In my area, though, I count as a low-income doula, and people seem to charge anywhere from $400-$900, but higher end ones always are skilled at something else. My doula is charging me $200 (and letting me borrow her birth tub) and I'm paying $150 for placenta encapsulation (standard is $150-$200) and I'm also going to make a raw placenta smoothie right after birth! :dance:

Can you interview other doulas to see their prices and make sure you get one who is a good fit for you?


----------



## Megamegan

Wow Feronia, that's quite a difference. Well I live near NYC, and everything is much more expensive here. I'll look around a little bit, but I won't be surprised if the prices are similar. 

jmandrews, I feel so silly now- of COURSE! I wasn't counting actual weeks. I was thinking "october is 5 months after May, so since I ovulated on May 20, Oct 20 is the 20 week mark (5x4=20)" derp. I didn't even think to count the actual weeks, lololol. I am much happier now!!! Oct 4 it is! (Shows you what good it does to have a Master's degree. HA!)

I'm all sorts of nauseous and icky feeling today. YUCK! Go away, random sickness!!


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan said:


> Wow Feronia, that's quite a difference. Well I live near NYC, and everything is much more expensive here. I'll look around a little bit, but I won't be surprised if the prices are similar.
> 
> jmandrews, I feel so silly now- of COURSE! I wasn't counting actual weeks. I was thinking "october is 5 months after May, so since I ovulated on May 20, Oct 20 is the 20 week mark (5x4=20)" derp. I didn't even think to count the actual weeks, lololol. I am much happier now!!! Oct 4 it is! (Shows you what good it does to have a Master's degree. HA!)
> 
> I'm all sorts of nauseous and icky feeling today. YUCK! Go away, random sickness!!

Maybe that's standard for NYC then! I'm in Vancouver, which is the most expensive city in Canada if I'm not mistaken so I thought prices would be similar. Did you try doulamatch.net? 

Haha, depends what your master's degree is in! If it's math, then that would be pretty funny, but I have a master's in English lit. and have made ridiculous math and counting mistakes! :haha:

Ugh... I think I posted earlier that my nausea was gone? I spoke too soon and jinxed myself! It's been AWFUL tonight!


----------



## swanxxsong

A friend of mine in NYC utilized a doula who was completing her "hours" and thus was completely free of charge and, from what I understand, absolutely wonderful. I'm originally from eastern Long Island and have friends out there who've used doulas... That seems a bit in the high range based on what they've told me. But I'm not sure. I would definitely shop around a bit, esp since you have time to do so! 

I considered a doula but the notion almost offended my husband as he was afraid I was indicating he wasn't "good enough" of a support with A. LOL. I said no, you were as good as any doula I know (tease him often about his newfound profession) but was afraid I stressed him out too much and that he wouldn't want to do it again. Needless to say, he's been reading up again and is ready for #2... So I'm gonna let that slide. :rofl: I think the most expensive doula I touched base with here was $600 and most were less -- near the Philadelphia area. I asked around in the local natural parenting groups on fb to get suggestions of who to research for midwives and doulas. So glad I did because I love my midwife team! 

My bump is so sore today. I can't sleep as a result. :(


----------



## swanxxsong

This may help you Megan: https://nycdoulacollective.com/labor-support/ :)


----------



## Katy78

My bump is bigger in the afternoon/evening too.

I won't be having a doula, I'll give birth in a hospital as it's usual in my country. I've heard of doulas but they're still rare here. So are home births. I don't know anybody who gave birth at home.

GD is supposed to go away after delivery as the placenta is removed (placenta discharges the hormone which causes GD). There's 5% chance you might be stuck with diabetes though. I'm hoping I'm in the other 95% :winkwink:.


----------



## MrsTM1

Scan, consultation, and everything yesterday went very well! Had to get stuck three times to get all of the vials that they needed, but I'm not bruising from any of them. Measured at 13+1 yesterday, which makes my EDD 24th February.

And now, the bit you've been really waiting for: pictures! Head is on the right and baby is yawning in both. Little one had the hiccups the entire scan!


----------



## Pens

Hello, thought it would be fun to join in. I am 19 years old and from England and my due date is the 23rd of Feb x


----------



## 2nd time

Pens said:


> Hello, thought it would be fun to join in. I am 19 years old and from England and my due date is the 23rd of Feb x

Hi welcome


----------



## kittykat7210

Pens said:


> Hello, thought it would be fun to join in. I am 19 years old and from England and my due date is the 23rd of Feb x

that is so so weird as that is exactly the same as me haha!!!!


----------



## MiniBump

Welcome Pens!

Got the gender confirmation today! I initially thought it was a boy because I've felt so different this pregnancy but after studying my scan and using the skull and nub theories, I changed my mind to girl.

Well, we are......... team :pink:! 

I thought I wasn't bothered either way but actually I was ecstatic to find it was another girl :happydance: Could you add pink to the front page please RaspberryK and also change my EDD to 22 Feb? Thanks! x


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Pens!

Congrats MiniBump!

My sisters scan is today!!!! Ahhhhh! :happydance:


----------



## British Mummy

Welcome pens, congrats mini bump! 5 Weeks until I find out our gender:)

Anyone else STARVING? I actually remember this from last time, because I lost my appetite after 20 Weeks I recall in the teens-week 15-18 being insatiable, actually starving every couple of hours. Its actually great because I don't feel sick (you know before you don't even get hungry only sick feeling) but I do get crazy light headed if I don't eat, trying to be creative do I don't end up the size of a house-I peeling and eating whole raw carrots, snacks really don't cut it though, I feel like I need 6 small meals. Anyone else got this?


----------



## Captain

Congratulations minibump!!!


----------



## MellyH

Hooray Minibump!! What's the skull theory?!

A friend of mine used a doula and she said it was about a thousand dollars. This was in silicon valley though, where things are pretty pricey. She ended up saying that the doula didn't do much and she wouldn't use her again.


----------



## Feronia

Welcome Pens!

I didn't use a doula with my first, and my husband made a GREAT doula! I used HypnoBirthing and it was painless, and his support was invaluable. I'll really need him again there just for me. I would have hired one for sure if I had a hospital birth, though, just to have another advocate on my side. This time I only hired one for DD because I want her to be part of the birth but have someone there just for her, plus my doula is going to help me make a placenta smoothie (since I hemorrhaged last time) and is lending me a legitimate birth pool. No kiddie pool for me this time! :haha: I'm excited to see how they compare!

Megan, I'm happy to ask around in the doula group I'm in for doulas in NYC (I'm on a big listserv). Sometimes they're hard to find! Doula-ing is a TON of work, so even students being certified still should charge something... otherwise it comes out of their own pockets, which really isn't fair since they're still providing a valuable service. 

Swan, that's so neat that you're sister is pregnant at the same time!


----------



## MiniBump

MellyH said:


> Hooray Minibump!! What's the skull theory?!

It's to do with the shape of the forehead and the chin - apparently boys have a sloping forehead and square jaw and girls are much more rounded. Mine definitely has a rounded forehead just like my DD had on her scan but it's probably just an old wives tale! x


----------



## ttc126

My little one has a very round forehead this time. My son had a very flat. They look completely different! It'd be fun if it were right as I'd love a little girl! However I'd be just as pleased with a boy.

Can i ask for opinions on names? 

We are totally sure of our girl name but for a boy...

Deke James?

or

Jude Delvin?


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay 16 weeks today fourth months!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> My little one has a very round forehead this time. My son had a very flat. They look completely different! It'd be fun if it were right as I'd love a little girl! However I'd be just as pleased with a boy.
> 
> Can i ask for opinions on names?
> 
> We are totally sure of our girl name but for a boy...
> 
> Deke James?
> 
> or
> 
> Jude Delvin?

Personally, I much prefer Jude to Deke! :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Me too, definitely Jude over Deke.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Bridget!

Meganmegan- that is so funny! I would do the same thing. I don't have a masters just bachelors but math is not my subject. I just count by every Saturday. :) the great news is it's much sooner than you though! :)


----------



## Feronia

I also like Jude better, though in general I am a fan of really esoteric and uncommon names!


----------



## MellyH

Jude was on my list actually but my husband vetoed it. *sad trombone*


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies :) 

I prefer Jude but hubby likes Deke....ah decisions! Our son is Kade so we wanted a one syllable, unique name for this baby too! Our girl name is not one syllable but it's unique....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mommy2missR

ttc126 said:


> My little one has a very round forehead this time. My son had a very flat. They look completely different! It'd be fun if it were right as I'd love a little girl! However I'd be just as pleased with a boy.
> 
> Can i ask for opinions on names?
> 
> We are totally sure of our girl name but for a boy...
> 
> Deke James?
> 
> or
> 
> Jude Delvin?

I also like Jude Delvin. I have a good friend whose name is Declan (Decklan?) which is also fun and a bit different.


----------



## ttc126

Mommy2missR, i like declan a lot! My grandpa is Melvin so kind of stumbled on Delvin by combining declan and Melvin :)


----------



## Captain

ttc I love the name Jude! It's on my list and is one of the rare ones that the oh actually likes too!


----------



## swanxxsong

Love the name Jude! It was on my list, also was vetoed by hubby. 

*more sad trombone music* :rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

I love unique names :) which is why my DD's name is Everlee Rowe.
Love the names Jude and Zeke. I have friends who named their babies those names. Adorable.
Loving unique names make it so difficult to find a name. My husband likes to vetoe a lot that I come with. We will start the search once we know the gender. I can't wait!


----------



## British Mummy

My friends boy is Jude and they had another baby yesterday and named him Parker, both unusual names for the UK. I like Deke:) (I'm guessing you pronounce it Deek??) my husband and I are conventional as anything, we have Megan as our daughters name (20 months old) and we like Emma for a girl. no boys names yet!


----------



## ttc126

Jm, i love your daughter's name! Beautiful!


----------



## ttc126

British Mummy said:


> My friends boy is Jude and they had another baby yesterday and named him Parker, both unusual names for the UK. I like Deke:) (I'm guessing you pronounce it Deek??) my husband and I are conventional as anything, we have Megan as our daughters name (20 months old) and we like Emma for a girl. no boys names yet!


You are totally right! "Deek" is how to pronounce. :) I think traditional names are very nice too! Mine is very traditional. My husband's is unique so we tend toward unique for the kids. But if i have a daughter, her middle name will be Joy.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I just remembered that I had a very vivid dream last night about having a daughter... Can't wait to find out the gender, and to see whether that was some weird premonition.. Or just a meaningless dream! We seemed to have a boys name in mind really quickly, so I am curious as to what direction we will go if we have a girl. My parents are Swedish-Finnish, so I would love to find a Scandinavian or Finnish name (for some reason particularly so if it is a girl)... 

I have this idea in my head that I will relax some at 20 weeks. Cannot wait to have all the tests behind us, and to be able to start really picturing taking baby home! Bah- hate still waiting to hear about our maternit21 results. :(


----------



## Megamegan

swanxxsong said:


> A friend of mine in NYC utilized a doula who was completing her "hours" and thus was completely free of charge and, from what I understand, absolutely wonderful. I'm originally from eastern Long Island and have friends out there who've used doulas... That seems a bit in the high range based on what they've told me. But I'm not sure. I would definitely shop around a bit, esp since you have time to do so!
> 
> I considered a doula but the notion almost offended my husband as he was afraid I was indicating he wasn't "good enough" of a support with A. LOL. I said no, you were as good as any doula I know (tease him often about his newfound profession) but was afraid I stressed him out too much and that he wouldn't want to do it again. Needless to say, he's been reading up again and is ready for #2... So I'm gonna let that slide. :rofl: I think the most expensive doula I touched base with here was $600 and most were less -- near the Philadelphia area. I asked around in the local natural parenting groups on fb to get suggestions of who to research for midwives and doulas. So glad I did because I love my midwife team!
> 
> My bump is so sore today. I can't sleep as a result. :(

I haven't finished catching up from today but I just wanted to comment on this- this is my first baby and yesterday when I was telling my DH about shopping around for a doula, he definitely seemed offended. He said he didn't want a stranger to be there. I told him "It's like hiring a best friend who is an expert on birthing. I need you for emotional support and her for stuff you won't want to go near" and I also told him "it's my body, I'm the one getting huge and pushing a child out of my vagina, and I want all the help I can get" He might not quite get it yet, but I think once we go through the birth process once, he will definitely see the light. 

And I am definitely doing my research- BUT- one thing about the first doula group I contacted, they are trying to help me get a referral to an OB clinic that would allow me to deliver at the hospital I want!!! They work with OB clinics and they have a lot of connections, and she seems to think we might be able to figure it out. I have my doubts, but if she does, I don't think I can pass up that offer. It's a drastic difference between a completely mother and baby friendly hospital which allows water labor and birth (and many other perks, I talked about it several weeks ago), and a military hospital that has limited resources and not the best reviews in the maternity department. What would you choose? lol. I hope it works out!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Wow Feronia, that's quite a difference. Well I live near NYC, and everything is much more expensive here. I'll look around a little bit, but I won't be surprised if the prices are similar.
> 
> jmandrews, I feel so silly now- of COURSE! I wasn't counting actual weeks. I was thinking "october is 5 months after May, so since I ovulated on May 20, Oct 20 is the 20 week mark (5x4=20)" derp. I didn't even think to count the actual weeks, lololol. I am much happier now!!! Oct 4 it is! (Shows you what good it does to have a Master's degree. HA!)
> 
> I'm all sorts of nauseous and icky feeling today. YUCK! Go away, random sickness!!
> 
> Maybe that's standard for NYC then! I'm in Vancouver, which is the most expensive city in Canada if I'm not mistaken so I thought prices would be similar. Did you try doulamatch.net?
> 
> Haha, depends what your master's degree is in! If it's math, then that would be pretty funny, but I have a master's in English lit. and have made ridiculous math and counting mistakes! :haha:
> 
> Ugh... I think I posted earlier that my nausea was gone? I spoke too soon and jinxed myself! It's been AWFUL tonight!Click to expand...

You called me out on it- my Master's degree is in Music. LOL.


----------



## Megamegan

British Mummy said:


> My friends boy is Jude and they had another baby yesterday and named him Parker, both unusual names for the UK. I like Deke:) (I'm guessing you pronounce it Deek??) my husband and I are conventional as anything, we have Megan as our daughters name (20 months old) and we like Emma for a girl. no boys names yet!

I approve! :haha: Not too many Megans being born these days. But I've always enjoyed my name. 

I would reeeeeeally love to hear everyone's ideas for boy names!! I have a strong inclination that I have a boy in there, and we have a beautiful girl name (Lydia) but can not agree on one single boy name. The names I like are Dominic, Lucas, Adrian, and Isaac. He likes... nothing. Middle name will be Michael. 

--Off topic, but my belly is getting way huge, and I think maybe I should be exercising more. I haven't really been exercising, but I have a lot of flubber on my belly- it looks round when I'm wearing clothes but I know with the size of the baby, it is mostly fat. I'm usually a thin person. Anyone else having this issue? I'm hungry all the time (someone else mentioned that) but I've been that way since day 1 of pregnancy. Just a huge appetite. I am happy to be eating instead of sick, but I just hope this evens out eventually!


----------



## Gdef

:rofl:Megamegan, my bachelors is in music and masters is in family counseling/drug rehab. I absolutely stink at math!! LOL:rofl:


----------



## Megamegan

Yay Gdef another music major!! The funny thing is, I don't actually stink at math! Give me some math equations and I'll get them right. It's the real life application that I suck at (which I guess is sort of the point...)! :dohh:


----------



## Gdef

Haha!! I'm really the same way, megamegan. The subject that I really stink at is geography:blush: Lol


----------



## Shey

Oh i was good at geography. 

Im just bout 14 wks and not showing. Hate being overweight! I envy all of you.


----------



## 2nd time

I have no idea about girls names we have had a boy name picked since I was preg with my last dd but all my kids names begin with A so I cant change that now lol I have aiden for a boy but girls I have run out of lol.

im getting a bit worried about my weight I weighed 11st 13lb when I got preg now im 10st 11lb dh thinks im skinny but I still cant eat much


----------



## bubbamadness

We got our pram today, yay! Makes it exciting. I've been playing with it all morning


----------



## bubbamadness

I still look fat at the moment. No cute bump yet. Had left over podge from last one so have plenty of space, lol. Will hopefully get my bump soon


----------



## Megamegan

2nd time, sorry you're worried, I would just ask the doctor though. When you do have an appetite, you can eat foods that are high in fat (like avocados and olives and cheese) and that will help you put on weight.

Well the verdict is in. I've asked 3 other doulas for their rates. One is 1200, the other is 1500, and another is 1200. So I guess that's the going rate here! I'm not really surprised because everything is expensive here. It's a bummer that buying a house here will cost us at least twice as much (especially in taxes) as it would in Florida, where our families live. Wish we could move, but if we both want to keep working, we can't move because our jobs are not transferable. Oh well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Megamegan said:


> I haven't finished catching up from today but I just wanted to comment on this- this is my first baby and yesterday when I was telling my DH about shopping around for a doula, he definitely seemed offended. He said he didn't want a stranger to be there. I told him "It's like hiring a best friend who is an expert on birthing. I need you for emotional support and her for stuff you won't want to go near" and I also told him "it's my body, I'm the one getting huge and pushing a child out of my vagina, and I want all the help I can get" He might not quite get it yet, but I think once we go through the birth process once, he will definitely see the light.
> 
> And I am definitely doing my research- BUT- one thing about the first doula group I contacted, they are trying to help me get a referral to an OB clinic that would allow me to deliver at the hospital I want!!! They work with OB clinics and they have a lot of connections, and she seems to think we might be able to figure it out. I have my doubts, but if she does, I don't think I can pass up that offer. It's a drastic difference between a completely mother and baby friendly hospital which allows water labor and birth (and many other perks, I talked about it several weeks ago), and a military hospital that has limited resources and not the best reviews in the maternity department. What would you choose? lol. I hope it works out!!!

LOL your hubby sounds like mine -- immediately offended with the, "...but, you want a stranger there? Was I not enough?" I felt like a kicked a puppy. :rofl: But honestly, he did such a great job that I have no qualms with casting aside the thought of a doula since he's so willing. It's a very situational thing. For our first, I expected him to pass out because he was not very good with hospitals. He proved me to be superbly wrong in every way. We only were successful with BF because of HIS notes with the LC since I was so panicked I wasn't able to focus. So I think there's nothing wrong with hiring a doula if that's your preference -- and in the end, if it doesn't work out or if you realize for other potential kids, he did just fine without additional help, you can always cut that out of the plan later. :) My husband's doing surprisingly well adjusting to medical everything since I got pregnant with A. He's thoroughly prepared and calm about giving me weekly shots this pregnancy, and that's a shock to his entire family as he usually SAW a needle and passed out on the spot, as a kid. I'm sure once hubby gets to know the doula and experiences the childbirthing classes, he'll see the value! They're a great asset!

Since my knowledge is limited about military hospitals, all I know is that my military wife friends love to brag about how awesome their hospitals are, but I've never been in one. :rofl: But I know that we chose our birthing facilities, both times, based on reputation and such rather than proximity, so I am all for that route. LOL. Turns out the two closest hospitals to me were just involved in that huge breach of confidentiality scam thing... so I'm pretty grateful I drove further for a more reputable childbirth facility. There is a lot to be said about being comfortable where you deliver!

Also re: pricing, did you see the link I shared? Just to compare, their prices seemed much less insane. Though I'm obviously unaware of the details, it was just a quick google search.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww, 2nd Time. I'm technically overweight, but still am in similar boat. I'm still struggling to eat and have only gained back 1 of the 12 pounds I've lost since I got pregnant. Trying to just take it slowly, hoping I can regain a more balanced appetite as time passes. Between the insomnia granting me only 2-4 hours of broken sleep a night, chasing a toddler all day and being unable to truly eat a balanced diet, I feel so run-down. But my belly is growing! LOL Nothing else is, apparently and I just have no desire to eat much of anything. :(

Megan my hubby has decided we will discuss names once we know the baby's sex, so we only have to focus on one or the other. I'm okay with that but also am dying to discuss names, so I'm torn! I haven't found myself sold on a single name in either department yet... Aria's name came so easily to us! Hubby's a musician so he named her, and I loved it. Why can't this be easy again? xD


----------



## imphope

We aren't sharing our names because I don't want to know what my family's reaction is. I don't want to be influenced. Hah! And I don't like monograms so I hope by not sharing it will decrease the amount of monogrammed gifts we get. (I'm from the south and they monogram everything !) but I want to share our name choices with you because we are all just internet friends. :)

For a girl we will use Maya Jasamyn ____ and she will go by Maya. Maya because we honeymooned in Riviera Maya Mexico and loved it. Jasamyn was my grandmothers name. (It sounds like Jasmine) 

For a boy we will use John Kanen _____
He will go by Kane. (kanen sounds like Canaan from the Bible) we like Bible references but didn't want to just use Cain (as in Cain and Abel) 
John is a family name on both sides. 

Do you like these names? We are struggling with the spelling of the boy name.


----------



## 2nd time

I love both your choices spelling is an issue here as I think I speled dd2 name wrong as everyone mis pronounces it and dh wanted to spell my last dds name annastazija just to be different I got him to drop the j thank god


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan said:


> Well the verdict is in. I've asked 3 other doulas for their rates. One is 1200, the other is 1500, and another is 1200. So I guess that's the going rate here! I'm not really surprised because everything is expensive here. It's a bummer that buying a house here will cost us at least twice as much (especially in taxes) as it would in Florida, where our families live. Wish we could move, but if we both want to keep working, we can't move because our jobs are not transferable. Oh well!

Wow, doulas are expensive in your area! I find it strange that a doula thinks she can refer you to a baby-friendly hospital for which you would normally be illegible, but if she can, that's great! If I wasn't giving birth at home and couldn't find a birth centre (there aren't any here), then I would want a baby friendly hospital FOR SURE!



imphope said:


> We aren't sharing our names because I don't want to know what my family's reaction is. I don't want to be influenced. Hah! And I don't like monograms so I hope by not sharing it will decrease the amount of monogrammed gifts we get. (I'm from the south and they monogram everything !) but I want to share our name choices with you because we are all just internet friends. :)
> 
> For a girl we will use Maya Jasamyn ____ and she will go by Maya. Maya because we honeymooned in Riviera Maya Mexico and loved it. Jasamyn was my grandmothers name. (It sounds like Jasmine)
> 
> For a boy we will use John Kanen _____
> He will go by Kane. (kanen sounds like Canaan from the Bible) we like Bible references but didn't want to just use Cain (as in Cain and Abel)
> John is a family name on both sides.
> 
> Do you like these names? We are struggling with the spelling of the boy name.

Good for you for not sharing names! We didn't share names for our daughter to anyone (her name is Aerith) and as such, no negative comments. :D We'll do the same this time.

What's wrong with Kane? That's my husband's name and he loves it! I do, too! :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm loving these names. Beautiful. :) kanen/Kane is super cute I like that. I think it flows nicely. 
We came across one boy name we like. We aren't looking until we know the gender but this just happened to catch our eye. So far the boy name Brecken is on our list to think about. Can't wait to find out the gender. 2 weeks from today! Yay! :)


----------



## Feronia

Oh! I meant to say that a doula shouldn't replace your husband in any way. We are trained to work with both the mama and the partner, so if the partner needs something (food for instance) the doula helps with that. Doulas also teach the partner various ways to support the birthing mama, so it usually looks like mom and partner at the centre with the doula on the side line helping them both. When I meet with a couple, I talk to both people involved and specifically find out the partner's fears/ concerns, find out how he/she would like to support the mama, and how the mama wants to be supported as well. A partner should never feel replaced by a doula!


----------



## Captain

imhope that's a great idea not to share. I ran a couple of names by my sister when I told her the news and she hated everyone, I don't know why I bothered, we're like chalk and cheese! Whilst there's some traditional names oh and I agree on (he wants Victoria for a girl) we both very much like unique names which I know certain family members would hate.

I do love both the names you picked, Maya in particular is such a beautiful name!


----------



## MellyH

One of my friends at work just bought me in a big bag of maternity clothes. Hooray!!! I'm excited to go through and see what I've scored. :lol:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Imphope I love your names. Maya is actually our girl name as well (except will be spelt Mya) We picked it out when pregnant with DS but didn't end up needing it. The only reason we're spelling it that way is because Maya is the name of the main computer program hubby uses at work and its a joke that it's his other wife, so I couldn't spell it the same way. He was actually joking when he mentioned it but we ended up falling in love with it. I love the boy name as well.

Good on ya for not sharing the name with anyone. People can be so rude sometimes. I kinda wish that we didn't share names but only for the reason to surprise people when baby is born. At the same time I loved being able to call baby by name all the time. It kinda made it feel more real.

I never thought about having a doula before because I'm an extremely modest person and the thought of having an extra person that could see down there made me nervous. I didn't even want DH to look. Obviously for those of you who have had babies before know that you just don't care who sees your fun parts as long as they get the creature that's tearing their way out of your body out. But DH was fantastic! He was my focus point and as long as he held my hand it made the pain a little better. He walked away for a minute because he went to give his mom a hug ( she was about 10 feet from us) and I almost screamed because I couldn't reach him. 

Megamegan if she can get you into the hospital you want and will be the most comfortable in then I would say almost any amount of money would be worth it. With DS we went to a hospital an hour away from us because even though they were technically a hospital their maternity ward was actually a completely separate birthing center. It was so incredible. The nurses were amazing, they only came in when they absolutely had to. (so like every 3 hours to check babies vitals) and they were so quite about. The snuck in and tried not to wake anybody if they were sleeping. the hospital that was literally 3 blocks fro our house I heard all sorts of terrible stories. They would come in every 30 mins and wake up baby and mama for no reason or for reasons that could have waited. So finding a hospital with good reviews from people you trust is very important.

Sorry for the long post, I don't get an opportunity to get on much so when I do I tend to ramble on and on.


----------



## SurpriseBub

imphope said:


> We aren't sharing our names because I don't want to know what my family's reaction is. I don't want to be influenced. Hah! And I don't like monograms so I hope by not sharing it will decrease the amount of monogrammed gifts we get. (I'm from the south and they monogram everything !) but I want to share our name choices with you because we are all just internet friends. :)
> 
> For a girl we will use Maya Jasamyn ____ and she will go by Maya. Maya because we honeymooned in Riviera Maya Mexico and loved it. Jasamyn was my grandmothers name. (It sounds like Jasmine)
> 
> For a boy we will use John Kanen _____
> He will go by Kane. (kanen sounds like Canaan from the Bible) we like Bible references but didn't want to just use Cain (as in Cain and Abel)
> John is a family name on both sides.
> 
> Do you like these names? We are struggling with the spelling of the boy name.

I like your names, imp hope! 

Our niece is Mya, and it is a really sweet name that suits her now as a cute one year old, but will also fit her later in life :) Maja (Swedish spelling) would have been on my list if not for Mya having nabbed it ;) 

Why not go with John Kane? If you are going to use the middle name as a first, just thought it might be simplest to use the name you will really call him? (If that makes sense?!) with that being said, I do like kanen! :)


----------



## savvysaver

I am loving all the name posts! My hubby and I have discussed a few names but have decided to not worry too much about them until we know the genders. I have a few girl names I really like but struggle with the thought of having to pick out (two) boys names. I do want the names to start with the same letter, go together with each other and our last name, and have a possible nickname. My hubby says I have way too many rules about names. 

I don't plan on sharing the names we choose with our families/friends for the same reasons mentioned here plus the fact that I probably won't decide 100% until the twins are born. :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ahhhhhhhhhh- my dr just called and baby passed the maternit21 with flying colors. :) so relieved and happy. 

She also told me the gender... And we are having a girl!!!!! We would have been happy either way- I am just so excited to be getting to know who is in there. :) I am going to bake a pink cake for my husband to let him know the news tonight. 

A GIRL!!!!!!!!

*i guess I should temper this post/my reaction with the fact there is a 1% margin of error. So, will be thinking pink and waiting for the 20 week scan to confirm :)


----------



## MiniBump

Congrats SurpriseBub!!

We had a name picked out for DD that we couldn't use then but were going to have this time but one of my colleagues just used it, boo! (Harriet, Hattie for short). I love Iris and she's goddess of the rainbow which I thought was apt this being our rainbow baby but DH hates it (despite being an optician, lol!). I'm going to work on him! We also like Lydia (already mentioned in this thread), Millicent, Alice and I love Verity (DH hates that too). Soo hard! Glad we've at least narrowed it to girls names! x


----------



## swanxxsong

imphope I love the names! Theyre both lovely!

Feronia, that's what I tried telling him! It wasn't a "replacement" but to help him not be stuck dealing with me "alone." LOL. But since he's so devoted to reading these books about support and such, I said okay, cool deal. He's really into childbirth, way more this time than last time even LOL


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats surprisebub!!!!! I love having a girl! Love how you are going to tell DH too! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## 2nd time

As far as nick names go we dont call any of our kids by there proper name lol we even call one puckoo lol we have no irea how the names started either lol


----------



## Feronia

swanxxsong said:


> imphope I love the names! Theyre both lovely!
> 
> Feronia, that's what I tried telling him! It wasn't a "replacement" but to help him not be stuck dealing with me "alone." LOL. But since he's so devoted to reading these books about support and such, I said okay, cool deal. He's really into childbirth, way more this time than last time even LOL

Haha, that's awesome that he's into it and is reading books! :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Wonderful news about the all clear and the BABY GIRL!!!!! Congrats, SurpriseBub :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> Congrats SurpriseBub!!
> 
> We had a name picked out for DD that we couldn't use then but were going to have this time but one of my colleagues just used it, boo! (Harriet, Hattie for short). I love Iris and she's goddess of the rainbow which I thought was apt this being our rainbow baby but DH hates it (despite being an optician, lol!). I'm going to work on him! We also like Lydia (already mentioned in this thread), Millicent, Alice and I love Verity (DH hates that too). Soo hard! Glad we've at least narrowed it to girls names! x

I like lots of your name choices- my husband also nixed Verity (booooo!). I like iris a lot, too- maybe you DH hates it because he is an optician... Maybe not so pretty when you see the nitty gritty every day! ;)


----------



## River54

Tried talking to OH about names - and he still "hasn't thought about it". In the beginning I bounced some names off him, and he liked some, but not others. Girls names I can't think of (I had a hard enough time coming up with dd's), but I like a bunch of boy ones. I'll have to keep bugging him about it soon...I did warn him there was a time limit ;)

I suspect he'll start to really think about names, after the 20 week scan.


----------



## Gdef

I love all the names! We've decided on the name Lola Kate. DD really likes it and says it's the perfect name for her little sister. Lol. But we've also decided to keep the name quiet until she's born. Mainly bc we don't want to risk any copycats. Haha. And we're also just staying cautious bc we don't want family and friends to go monogram crazy and Lola Kate turn out to be Powell Reid (our boy name)! LOL


----------



## SurpriseBub

Gdef said:


> I love all the names! We've decided on the name Lola Kate. DD really likes it and says it's the perfect name for her little sister. Lol. But we've also decided to keep the name quiet until she's born. Mainly bc we don't want to risk any copycats. Haha. And we're also just staying cautious bc we don't want family and friends to go monogram crazy and Lola Kate turn out to be Powell Reid (our boy name)! LOL

Lovely name! :) and it looks like it would compliment your daughters name perfectly without being matchy matchy :)

How exciting to know your baby's name! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Oooo Gdef! Love how the girls' names go together nicely. So pretty! 

Feronia - I think he missed his true life's calling. He jokingly calls me a dirty hippie for my ERF, EBF, etc way... but he's just as into it as I am. He was so nervous visiting the birth center and now? He's so gung-ho, chats up the midwives and asks a thousand questions. It's endearing, yet so hilarious to me as I recall getting an IV in college and watching him almost pass out as I got it while he held my hand. HAH. how things change!


----------



## Megamegan

swanxxsong said:


> LOL your hubby sounds like mine -- immediately offended with the, "...but, you want a stranger there? Was I not enough?" I felt like a kicked a puppy. :rofl: But honestly, he did such a great job that I have no qualms with casting aside the thought of a doula since he's so willing. It's a very situational thing. For our first, I expected him to pass out because he was not very good with hospitals. He proved me to be superbly wrong in every way. We only were successful with BF because of HIS notes with the LC since I was so panicked I wasn't able to focus. So I think there's nothing wrong with hiring a doula if that's your preference -- and in the end, if it doesn't work out or if you realize for other potential kids, he did just fine without additional help, you can always cut that out of the plan later. :) My husband's doing surprisingly well adjusting to medical everything since I got pregnant with A. He's thoroughly prepared and calm about giving me weekly shots this pregnancy, and that's a shock to his entire family as he usually SAW a needle and passed out on the spot, as a kid. I'm sure once hubby gets to know the doula and experiences the childbirthing classes, he'll see the value! They're a great asset!
> 
> Since my knowledge is limited about military hospitals, all I know is that my military wife friends love to brag about how awesome their hospitals are, but I've never been in one. :rofl: But I know that we chose our birthing facilities, both times, based on reputation and such rather than proximity, so I am all for that route. LOL. Turns out the two closest hospitals to me were just involved in that huge breach of confidentiality scam thing... so I'm pretty grateful I drove further for a more reputable childbirth facility. There is a lot to be said about being comfortable where you deliver!
> 
> Also re: pricing, did you see the link I shared? Just to compare, their prices seemed much less insane. Though I'm obviously unaware of the details, it was just a quick google search.

Yeah all military hospitals are different! Mine is quite good in general, but it's the L&D department I haven't heard rave reviews about. And I live off-base and much closer to this other fantastic hospital which is one of six hospitals in the state of New York that is actually rated "baby-friendly" by Baby Friendly USA.

Thanks for that link! Yes for this place it looks like the prices range depending on the doula's experience level. For someone with 10-20 births under their belt, it is $700, 20-50 is $1000, and 50-100 is $1,500. So it looks like it's just going to be expensive no matter what, lol. But I have zero co-pays or anything for the hospital, so I feel like it evens itself out.


----------



## Feronia

swanxxsong said:


> Oooo Gdef! Love how the girls' names go together nicely. So pretty!
> 
> Feronia - I think he missed his true life's calling. He jokingly calls me a dirty hippie for my ERF, EBF, etc way... but he's just as into it as I am. He was so nervous visiting the birth center and now? He's so gung-ho, chats up the midwives and asks a thousand questions. It's endearing, yet so hilarious to me as I recall getting an IV in college and watching him almost pass out as I got it while he held my hand. HAH. how things change!

Haha! My husband is really similar. He makes fun of me sometimes for being so into birth culture and everything, but when I'm not there, he tries to talk people into cloth diapers, home birth, and midwives. :haha: He's even chatted with other women's husbands who are on the fence for home birth and like to hear a man's perspective. 

I wish we had a birth centre in BC! I've heard they're very nice, and honestly I'd love to work as one as a midwife!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Pens said:


> Hello, thought it would be fun to join in. I am 19 years old and from England and my due date is the 23rd of Feb x

Welcome! Is this your first? I am also due on Feb. 23rd! :)


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Super cute names!! I had a lot of boys names picked out and only 2 girl names. My DH is very picky on names... We did have Alison and Ana for a girl, but since it's a boy we really are trying to still decide... We do like so far: Jake, Dylan, Avery, Evan and Christian. My two favorites are Avery and Evan. It's so hard to decide and could end up being something not even listed. We are both constantly listening for new ones. 

Congrats SurpriseBub on your little GIRL!! So awesome ;)


----------



## bumblebeexo

For a boy we really like Finley, and for girls we have a few! We like Jessica, Tori, Emily and Hannah!


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats surprise bub on the girl! Our favourite name for a girl at the moment is Mia Grace or possibly Jessica.

No idea with boys names yet!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ah names.... i am hoping that IF we find out the flavours of these two... yes we're now on the fence and could possibly go back to team yellow (curiosity might get me at the 20 wks scan though lol ) If we have 2 boys we are royally screwed on names! I have literally one name i like, and another we kind of like - but they don't go together! Girls names we have 2 lovely sets of names that either start or end in the same sound and match each other :thumbup: None of the girls names we have match my boys name or the other boys name either!

I think the trouble is all my family have at least 1 kiddy.... with my 2 that will be 16 great grandchildren... so far two are unknown and only 2 are girls, so all the boys names i loved have been used up over the years :dohh:

if we do settle on names, we won't be sharing with anyone either - scared they will get stolen lol Already had to have a conversation with two cousins, one of which is due a boy next week and the other is due another boy a week before my induction date!


----------



## RaspberryK

I think if you love a name it doesn't matter that it's already in the family. 
I don't do matching either... 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: Oh yeah, I totally hear you on that. If it doesn't have a great rep for baby delivery, then scratch that. :rofl: That's precisely why we chose our first hospital, due to its reputation, and then the birth center for this one because despite its rep, I still felt too pressured to medicate and such, and far too soon for my taste. That's awesome that you have no co-pays! I think our grand total for baby, beginning to end, will be about... $3,500 or so? So definitely not as bad as other women I've seen posting on the boards, but it's already beginning to add up as we near the half-way point! :rofl: All well worth it, of course, but keeping track of everything is beginning to make me go crazy! :brat: My binder's stuffed to the gills! But anyway, I really hope they're able to get you in with the hospital of your choosing -- how soon will you know if they can get you into it??

Feronia: That's too cute! C likes chatting with people about cloth diapers too, and other such things. And he was anti-CD initially. Funny how THAT changed, too. As far as the center, I truly love it. It was highly recommended to me by the masses in the Natural Parenting group that's local to me, and I have no regrets for leaving my OB for their practice. Everything about it is so homey and wonderful, and they're far more family-friendly than my OB office ever was. It makes it a lot nicer to show up at the office and see every single other woman there has a child in tow, whereas at my former practice, it was warned that the office was a 'little small' and that it was 'preferred' that children were not brought, if at all possible. But I don't have family nearby, so who's gonna take my kiddo in the middle of the day for me? Sorry, rant. Anyway. I love the center! Since hubby said NO homebirth (and my midwife agreed that it probably wasn't the wisest for me, all things considered), it's my perfect compromise. :) And I get to go home right afterward, which is a HUGE perk for my mind! 

I think my sister is getting the materni21 test, so she will probably know the gender before me, despite her being only 8 weeks atm. :brat: I'm so eager to know! But anyway, I'm guessing we'll have some name discussions after that to see where we both stand in terms of names. She's the only relative I worry about, in terms of name sharing (on my side). Though there's a few no-names on my list (John and James) as they're SO common in my family already, no need to add to the chaos! 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Feronia

We've decided on our names, but I don't want to share them here since journals are google search-able. The girl name we made up (I shared it earlier but edited the post when I realized) and the boy name is very uncommon. If family and friends google search a made-up name after the birth, it will find this thread for sure and then have access to all my posts, hah. 

swan, that's awesome! How awful that a pregnancy clinic "preferred" that you didn't bring children. Children should be more than welcome at prenatal meetings in order to feel more involved. My midwives actively encourage clients to bring their children and other family members, which is really lovely. :) Are you planning a waterbirth there?


----------



## Megamegan

Swan: She said if she didn't call me back yesterday (she didn't), she'd call me on Monday to let me know what the insurance company said. I still really have my doubts because there's another military base really close by which doesn't have a hospital, and I forgot to ask her if her active duty patients were stationed at my base or at the other one. If they were at mine, and are also low-risk, then I have high hopes. I am keeping busy over the weekend so I'll find out soon enough :) And yeah active duty soldiers are really fortunate in that we have no co-pays for medical services, it's a HUGE reason that I'm not about to quit my job any time soon, even though it's not always the greatest job. Gotta take the good with the bad!


----------



## MellyH

I'm with Kaiser and I think the whole pregnancy/labour/birth will have me $200 out of pocket. Not too bad. :lol:


----------



## Megamegan

Wow Melly that's a great deal!


----------



## Katy78

So many beautiful names! We are also not sharing our daughter's name with anybody. We did the same with our DS. His name is Jakob. This one will be named Ariana, Aria for short. We (especially OH) love Game of Thrones and Arya Stark is out favourite character. But I didn't want the name to be the same so we agreed on Ariana.


----------



## MellyH

We have thought about adding Aria to our list for the same reason, Katy ;)


----------



## ttc126

Aww!!! I'm totally loving the names you all have!!!! 

Congrats on team pink Surprise! I think with only a 1% margin of error, you're pretty safe! How did your cake with dh go? 

So jealous of you ladies with lovely birth centers! I do like my ob this time but sometimes i wish it could just be straightforward and uncomplicated for me! 

Ok so last pregnancy i was under the impression that everyone was encouraged to have a natural birth if possible. My hospital is now "baby friendly" so i thought the physicians there would be really encouraging of natural birth. Well i was shocked (keep in mind my ob was awful) when i complained of tailbone pain one visit. My ob and his assistant said "oh well some women even break their tailbone in labor. But don't worry, you'll have an epidural." Yikes! 

I think if i avoid preeclampsia this time i will try going natural. I was thankful for my epidural last time but i was stuck being totally still on my left side because of being on magnesium sulfate and them being concerned I'd have a seizure. If i can get up and change positions it will be way better! 

Today we're having my son's birthday party!!!! So excited! It's been such a great year! I'm so excited for all of you first time moms! You'll soon see how wonderful it is :) Those ofus on #2+ already know how great it is, but wow! Last year at this time i didn't even imagine the fun I'd have as a mommy!


----------



## Megamegan

ttc- I hope you have a better OB this time! I guess just because a hospital is baby friendly doesn't necessarily mean every single person is really on board. I will be pissed if a doctor or nurse ever TELLS me I'm having an epidural! My decision, thank you very much! 

And it's so nice to hear moms say how much they love being a mom. Even though it's been my dream my whole life to have babies, I still don't really know what I'm getting into, and I'm just hoping it comes naturally to me and I'll love it. I have a friend who had a really hard time bonding and having patience with her baby, and I have this little fear in the back of my mind that something will prevent me from being happy as a mom!! But I am pretty sure that won't happen. I can't wait.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Such lovely words on motherhood, ttc! I loved being a nanny, love children... but as a first timer this is all very daunting! (Exciting, but daunting!) :) pregnancy has also been nothing like I thought it would be, which has thrown me for a little loop. Cannot wait to have that baby in my arms!! 

Everyone had told us they thought we would have a boy, so I think we were both very surprised. I had tears in my eyes when the nurse told me, and when I told my husband. :) I think I would have felt the same either way, though! We will probably tell his family this weekend, but I will wait until the 20 week scan to tell mine. (Apparently there is a bigger margin of error if they tell you girl.. If they say boy it is pretty definite as they found y chromosomes.. girls are more open to fault as it simply means that they did not pick up any ys). My brother's wife is going to give birth any day, and they have waited to find out the gender- so we will wait, and let them have their moment before telling my family :) I am really excited to hear what they have!

The cake itself was a bit of a mess.. I am gluten free, and can't seem to find any good flour (or pretty much anything) in the states. I miss the uk (and m&s and doves farm and sainsburys) on the food front! So, it turned out ok... my DH's reaction was great- he was completely surprised as he thought we would have to wait another week for any news. He had a big smile on his face and looked a little sheepish somehow (I guess as he is the one who provided that second x chromosome?!) :) it was very sweet, and I took some pictures of him cutting the cake for baby's baby album :)
 



Attached Files:







20140822_173815-1-1.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm having a hard time deciding on a name , I'm really leaning towards a unisex name. Katy I loved how you spelled your sons name, it's so cute and original ! :)

Do you ladies think a middle name is important or no?


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, yeah, "baby friendly" doesn't often mean very much. Supposedly it means that breastfeeding initiation is prioritized and that they try not to separate the mother and the baby whenever possible, but often it doesn't pan out that way (and it doesn't include any emphasis on natural childbirth, which is unfortunate because epidural usage is associated with more early problems with breastfeeding initiation). I've been a doula at a local high reputation "baby friendly" hospital and have witnessed some decidedly NOT baby-friendly things (including long-term mother baby separation and some pretty bad lack of consent issues with a mom who had a history of sexual abuse... ugh). This hospital is known for giving women the option for labouring in water and being very pro-baby, but... it's true that not everyone working there is on board.

Congrats on a girl, SurpriseBub! Awesome about your DH's reaction!

dcm_mw12 I don't think middle names are important in any practical sense, but they're always fun to add, I think! We're still undecided on middle names right now. Doesn't everyone grow up hating their middle names anyway?  I remember everyone being too embarrassed to tell for some strange reason.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think a middle name is less important, but I definitely want our baby to have one :) for me, I think it is a nice spot to use a family name (and give baby a new name that is all their own!) 

Some of my friends don't have a middle name, and it doesn't bother them in the slightest. On the flip side- There was a girl at school who claimed to have no middle name for years, until one day she was sick and the teacher called her by her full name... Needless to say, the middle name was pretty bad, and seemingly something she had taken great lengths to cover up!! :(


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm partial to the name Aria, so I approve of the Aria lovers. ;) Though ours was named for the musical term (daddy named her) but by coincidence, combined with our last name, we sound as though we named our daughter after GOT. I've never seen it, but want to so badly now! 

Feronia: I definitely want to labor in the water, but am afraid if I spend too much time in it I will stall out like I did with my daughters because I will be too relaxed LOL. I have all kinds of irrational fears like that. Am trying to overcome them one by one. 

Anyone have suggestions of EOs I should get for labor? Or even ones to use during pregnancy? I keep meaning to ask my midwife for her suggestions and am growing overwhelmed with google. So, any insight is welcomed! I've been using lavender to try and kill my insomnia but otherwise am at a loss for what could be beneficial now and later. Trying to narrow down the vast lists that blogs online provided. 

Melly that's awesome that you only pay $200! We pay a ton out of pocket for our insurance and it's pretty decent, but some days I feel like they're just yanking me around for no valid reason. lol. I finally got back $600 they were hoarding for month site I fought them on it. Sigh.


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. I havent posted in a while but had my 12 wk scan on 15th and all was good, nt results back as low risk so just waiting for bloods when i see midwife again. 
Ive been feeling very achey this week, does anyone know if baby has a growth spurt this week or something? I had a c section with my first so obv stretching the scar out so didnt feel this with my first.


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Christina! Glad your results came back low risk. Yes all during week 13 (and some before that) I had lots of achy feelings in my belly where baby is and also on each side where the round ligaments are stretching out. A lot of times my pants feel too tight and right in the center where I think my uterus is, it just feels a little sore. I wear really loose clothing but no matter what I did, I had lots of aches this week. Plus with your scar stretching that might cause some more discomfort. Well I hope you feel better soon! They say the pains go away so in a few weeks we should all be feeling and looking pregnant... and not so uncomfortable lol! Yesterday I was wearing a uniform at work where the pants wouldn't even zip up, and I told my coworkers I felt like an old man with a beer gut! One said, "Yeah you probably won't feel like it's a real bump until late into the second trimester" so at least we know we're all in the same boat. Pregnancy is nothing like I imagined! :)


----------



## Feronia

swan, do you plan to birth in the water? I'm planning to birth in the water again -- I LOVED it! They usually recommend waiting until at least 5cm to get in the water, but then again, midwives always recommend hot baths as a way to tell whether it's "real" labour since baths will easy pre-labour but not the real thing. I got in the tub once I felt I really needed to concentrate and breathe through the surges, so if you're declining vaginal exams, you can just wait until you know you really need it!

Essential oils, boy do I have recommendations! :haha: Clary sage + rose or lavender acts as a natural gas and air and is great to smell during labour (or rub on your back with a carrier oil). I love having clary sage around at the end of pregnancy because it helps release oxytocin and can strengthen contractions, while also helping with pain. You can use it if you think you're stalling and it should help! Lavender is also great to combine with clary sage for relaxation, and you can use it for back pain. Frankincense I also keep on hand to help with any labour discomfort (rub it on your belly with a carrier oil), and peppermint is good if you're experiencing nausea during labour. :)


----------



## ttc126

Well I'm 17 weeks! Holy cow!!!! 
I think i sort of popped yesterday! My bump is small but it's definitely out and not going up and down (like bigger and smaller) throughout the day anymore. In my head i had a silly thought that maybe my uterus un-tilted and that's why it's such a difference? I even weighed and haven't yet gained back what i lost so I'm pleasantly happy it's the real deal this early on :) with my son it happened around 25 weeks :)

How are you all doing? I'm still morning sick over here but having more of an appetite. 

So today, my mil (who we have a very strained relationship with) is having people over to see my husband's wonderful aunt! She is the nicest lady! I really want us to go see her, but it will mean putting up with my dh parents and possibly his mean sister who hasn't spoken to either of us since last August! Ugh...so torn of whether i should encourage dh to take us over and not stay long or whether i don't feel like dealing with all of the drama at all!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hello everyone, took me ages to catch up! 

So exciting for everyone finding out the gender! Reminds me, I've got to book my 20 week scan. They make you book it yourself here for some reason? 

We are struggling on names, we did last time. My husband just doesn't like any names. Everything I suggest is a "no" and he doesn't provide any suggestions himself! Grr! Callie suggested 2 boys name and he said he "wasn't against" one of them, that's the best we've had so far...


----------



## 2nd time

I dont think middle names are that important generaly for our family they are though as everyones name starts with A we choose different letters for middle names so as to reduce confusion.


----------



## MellyH

ttc, I would go, see your husband's aunt, and try to ignore everyone else. 

We are struggling on names too.


----------



## MiniBump

Anyone else had an acne breakout? :blush: I've got 4 great big red pimples on my face, not a good look!! x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Ever since my MC in February I've had terrible cystic acne (the big red lumps under the skin that are really painful and linger for weeks before slowly going down) and it hasn't gone away. I'm going to the doctor about it next week, it's depressing.


----------



## MellyH

I've actually had a couple of spots in the last week, since my facial actually! I was fine before that. :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

I have been getting like one huge zit on my chin and as soon as it clears up another one shows up. I used to get a huge zit on my chin before AF showed...so every zit I see I really worry about.


----------



## Gdef

My back, sides, and stomach have been killing me today. And I was up all night with some type of RLS but all over my body. All of my muscles felt like they were tensing up (like the feeling you get right before you need to stretch) and I literally couldn't stop moving and stretching my arms and legs. I remember getting the exact same thing at about 35 weeks with DD and my OB said it was just a surge of relaxin trying to get my body ready for birth. So I'm kind of freaking out bc I'm only 15+5 now. Is it relaxin or something else? The only thing that helps is taking a hot (warm) bath or shower as it helps relax my muscles. I'm calling my OB tomorrow but has anyone else experienced this so far?


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: yes! I absolutely plan to labor in the water. And on a ball. And walk. Squat. Etc. LOL. Active Labor has really opened me up to my options so I want to mix it up and keep myself moving so I don't stall out and need a transfer. But since I can use water for labor I plan to utilize it for at least a portion! :) 

Thanks for the EO suggestions also! I'm writing them all down so I have the list for when I order. I knew lavender was on the list from my last birth but couldn't remember anything else. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Gdef said:


> My back, sides, and stomach have been killing me today. And I was up all night with some type of RLS but all over my body. All of my muscles felt like they were tensing up (like the feeling you get right before you need to stretch) and I literally couldn't stop moving and stretching my arms and legs. I remember getting the exact same thing at about 35 weeks with DD and my OB said it was just a surge of relaxin trying to get my body ready for birth. So I'm kind of freaking out bc I'm only 15+5 now. Is it relaxin or something else? The only thing that helps is taking a hot (warm) bath or shower as it helps relax my muscles. I'm calling my OB tomorrow but has anyone else experienced this so far?

I can't say I have that- but my stomach has definitely ached all over for the past week. I hope you get reassurance that all is fine tomorrow.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have pretty much had break outs non-stop since being pregnant... I didn't even get anything like this as a teenager! It doesn't bother me that much, though... As far as bad pregnancy things go, I will put up with the pimples ;) we have pretty much just made a joke of it. 

Very much hoping it goes away after delivery, though!


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, active birth is great! :thumbup: If I were to pick any two EOs it would be clary sage and lavender, so those are the ones I'm definitely going to have around again. Though I didn't experience any nausea last time.

Is anyone else getting sore boobs that are only starting now? :/ Mine felt fine until a few days ago, so I thought i was off the hook. I wonder whether that means they are preparing to produce colostrum now but didn't do any early development since I'm still breastfeeding. I wish I knew!


----------



## MellyH

I have had lots of stretches and aches in my belly the last week or so. Just before I stood up off the couch too quickly and got a very sharp stabbing pain in the stomach that doubled me over for a little bit, I assume some ligaments or something that are still working things out!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> Yeah, active birth is great! :thumbup: If I were to pick any two EOs it would be clary sage and lavender, so those are the ones I'm definitely going to have around again. Though I didn't experience any nausea last time.
> 
> Is anyone else getting sore boobs that are only starting now? :/ Mine felt fine until a few days ago, so I thought i was off the hook. I wonder whether that means they are preparing to produce colostrum now but didn't do any early development since I'm still breastfeeding. I wish I knew!

Yes!!!! Me!!!! I was breastfeeding when i conceived and had zero soreness until 16 weeks! I wrote about it on a different thread a couple days ago! Also they've gotten bigger! But only in the last week or so!


----------



## RaspberryK

savvysaver said:


> I have been getting like one huge zit on my chin and as soon as it clears up another one shows up. I used to get a huge zit on my chin before AF showed...so every zit I see I really worry about.

Exactly this! Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Surprisebub I am the same way. Never had acne as a teenager. I get bad bacne during pregnancy. I've had a few break outs on my face. I had more with my DD though.
My bbs were super sore for the first few weeks then got better and are sore again. They have def. grown but I didn't have much to begin with lol.


----------



## MiniBump

MrsPoodle said:


> Ever since my MC in February I've had terrible cystic acne (the big red lumps under the skin that are really painful and linger for weeks before slowly going down) and it hasn't gone away. I'm going to the doctor about it next week, it's depressing.

Yep, that's what I've got, it's horrid! I got it terribly around my chin when I had the implant once and I know it's hormonal so hopefully it'll go away soon. Still, as SurpriseBub says, it could be worse!

My boobs are definitely getting bigger! They haven't been sore as such but my nipples are extremely tender, especially as DD latches on, feels like she's biting me! x


----------



## Katy78

I hardly had any zits during puberty. That only started after I was 25. My face cleared completely during first pregnancy and zits haven't returned since.


----------



## imphope

I spent a little time yesterday focusing in feelings in my belly. I am 17w2d and really can't say that I have felt anything that I can distinguish as baby. I always have bubbles and gurgles in my stomach. So when people describe the feeling as soda bubbles or small pops I truly don't think I will be able to feel that. Maybe it's just too early? I thought I felt something that reminded me of an involuntary muscle twitch. But it was so quick I almost think I imagined it. I know I'm just being impatient. I can't wait to have active reminders if my little sidekick in there.


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: yeah I didn't experience nausea last time, so I am hoping to avoid that this time too! LOL. 

With my daughter I had terrible acne my entire pregnancy. This time my skins been much better so far. Not sure if it's because I've changed to an amazing face wash that I love and discovered just before I got pregnant (it was killer for preventing my PMS breakouts) or if my body's just reacting differently this time. But I had some painful times with my daughter! 

I've noticed an increase in breast sensitivity lately. I think they're growing -- or so hubby claims. I am not seeing it. LOL. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> Yes!!!! Me!!!! I was breastfeeding when i conceived and had zero soreness until 16 weeks! I wrote about it on a different thread a couple days ago! Also they've gotten bigger! But only in the last week or so!

So glad it's not just me! I think mine have gotten bigger, too, since they're not really fitting into my tight bras anymore. So weird that our breasts only start hurting now! My midwife says that lactogenesis occurs in every pregnancy regardless if you've breastfed before or are still breastfeeding, so my theory is that our breasts skipped the first change that occurs early on and are now painful because it's going onto the second stage of development that prepares for colostrum.


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> Surprisebub I am the same way. Never had acne as a teenager. I get bad bacne during pregnancy. I've had a few break outs on my face. I had more with my DD though.
> My bbs were super sore for the first few weeks then got better and are sore again. They have def. grown but I didn't have much to begin with lol.

I read somewhere that you get more m/s and bad skin with a girl... it is probably an old wives tale- but maybe you are team :blue: this time?! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am wondering whether you ladies could offer some advice on a question I can't quite seem to solve: 

I had left a good job in the uk this past April to move to the US with my husband. I had been applying for jobs when we found out that I was pregnant. Since then, I haven't applied for anything, and have more or less been enjoying being able to take it easy as a first time pregnant lady! But... This past week I saw a great job come up: it is at the company I dreamed about working for once our move was confirmed! It would be a great fit for my skills, and I think I would be a good candidate based on experience. It is also part time at 28 hours per week. Do you think I should apply? We can get by on one salary, and I would not be prepared to put the baby into daycare at 6-8 weeks as working mums here seem to have to do. I also don't want to waste their time if it would all be impossible. 

So- just curious... on the balance of things do you think I should let it go? Or should I apply and just see what happens? (if they offered me the job, I think I would tell them I was pregnant then and be open to whether or not they think we could work that in for next Feb). 

Any insights greatly appreciated! :) My husband thinks I should apply, but I am literally 50% one way and 50% the other.


----------



## Feronia

Tough question, SurpriseBub! I think you're wise to not want to work after February. Going back to work after 6-8 weeks is utter hell, and I would avoid that if you can afford to do so. Do you really want the job? Will it be difficult to do while pregnant, or can you swing it? If you'd like it, I say go for it but DON'T tell them you're pregnant. Just don't give them the ability to say "no" because you don't have to tell them. You can tell them after they hire you, or a few weeks after. Just my suggestion! They can always hire someone else after February, that's no big deal.

So what are your thoughts on the type of work it would entail?


----------



## bridgetboo62

ugh im sooo impatient for our anatomy scan on the 10th!
i absolutely can not wait to find out if it will be a boy or a girl
and then me and DH are going out and creating our registries at babies r us and target and making some of our first purchases which im super duper excited and impatient for as well
and im also kind of nervous and scared that the scan results will be abnormal


----------



## imphope

bridgetboo62 said:


> ugh im sooo impatient for our anatomy scan on the 10th!

Me too Bridget! We have ours on the same day as you! I cannot wait.


----------



## kittykat7210

ladies, i'm really sorry i haven't been on in a few days, unfortunately we lost our little peachy on Friday night. i wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies, hopefully i will be the only/last late miscarriage.

as our first baby both me and Lewis hope to be trying again soon, and we are praying it doesn't take too long, and that the next one stays around.

Much love and hugs from both off us <3


----------



## RaspberryK

kittykat7210 said:


> ladies, i'm really sorry i haven't been on in a few days, unfortunately we lost our little peachy on Friday night. i wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies, hopefully i will be the only/last late miscarriage.
> 
> as our first baby both me and Lewis hope to be trying again soon, and we are praying it doesn't take too long, and that the next one stays around.
> 
> Much love and hugs from both off us <3

I'm so very sorry, how heartbreaking :hugs: the miscarriage forum here is wonderful xx


----------



## ttc126

Kitty I'm so so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## SurpriseBub

So, so sorry kitty. Good luck with everything from here on out
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, kittykat! I am SOOO sorry to hear... :cry:
I can't imagine having a late miscarriage. Please take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

kittykat, I am so so sorry, that is just horrible and shocking news :( I hope you are doing okay, take good care of yourself. <3


----------



## jmandrews

kittykat7210 said:


> ladies, i'm really sorry i haven't been on in a few days, unfortunately we lost our little peachy on Friday night. i wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies, hopefully i will be the only/last late miscarriage.
> 
> as our first baby both me and Lewis hope to be trying again soon, and we are praying it doesn't take too long, and that the next one stays around.
> 
> Much love and hugs from both off us <3

Aw I am so sorry :( 
Breaks my heart to hear such sad news. Rip sweet baby angel. Brings back those horrible emotions of when I lost my angel. Take care of yourself and know you are not alone. Praying you get your forever rainbow very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

Im due Feb 12th.Team yellow! I have 2 DDS(2 and 9 months)


----------



## MellyH

Kittykat, how devastating. I can't imagine what you're going through. Biggest, squishiest hugs. I hope you get your take-home baby very, very soon.


----------



## Katy78

OMG kittykat, I'm so sorry for your loss.
I'm hoping for a healthy little rainbow for you soon.


----------



## bounceyboo

very sorry for your loss kittkat


----------



## xxshellsxx

Such devastating news kittykat I'm so sorry for your loss :( xx


----------



## lynnikins

sorry for your loss kittykat.

anyone else unable to sleep comfortably ? I just can't get comfy in our bed :(


----------



## crysttal

I'm so sorry for your loss kittykat. No one deserves to experience the heartbreak of a miscarriage. I pray you get your take home baby soon.

I found a lot of comfort from the Ladies in the miscarriage group when I needed them.


----------



## MrsTM1

kittykat - I've pm'd you, but *huge hugs*


----------



## maisie78

kittykat7210 said:


> ladies, i'm really sorry i haven't been on in a few days, unfortunately we lost our little peachy on Friday night. i wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies, hopefully i will be the only/last late miscarriage.
> 
> as our first baby both me and Lewis hope to be trying again soon, and we are praying it doesn't take too long, and that the next one stays around.
> 
> Much love and hugs from both off us <3

I am so sorry to read your awful news :'( Take good care of yourself and I hope you guys get your rainbow very soon xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Kittykat. :( :hugs: I am so truly sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your OH right now, it's a heartbreaking time. I echo the others, I found some solace in the BNB miscarriage threads -- it helped me cope in many ways. :hugs: 

Yes, I've had a lot of trouble sleeping also. Can't get comfortable, combined with my pregnancy insomnia. Been surviving on about 4 hours of broken sleep a night. However last night I was exhausted by 9pm so hubby sent me to bed and I slept until 7am waking only a couple of times, only to fall right back to sleep. It felt incredible and I'm so grateful he handled our LO's bedtime and even woke up with her when she cried out in the middle of the night (I slept through it, LOL). Woke feeling so refreshed for the first time in ages!


----------



## jmandrews

Looks like girls are out numbering boys so far. :)


----------



## MellyH

Swan, what a great night sleep! 

14 weeks today! Now in the second trimester no matter how you're counting. Hooray!


----------



## bridgetboo62

my condolences kittykat :hugs:


----------



## Captain

Kittykat, I'm so sorry, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Tough question, SurpriseBub! I think you're wise to not want to work after February. Going back to work after 6-8 weeks is utter hell, and I would avoid that if you can afford to do so. Do you really want the job? Will it be difficult to do while pregnant, or can you swing it? If you'd like it, I say go for it but DON'T tell them you're pregnant. Just don't give them the ability to say "no" because you don't have to tell them. You can tell them after they hire you, or a few weeks after. Just my suggestion! They can always hire someone else after February, that's no big deal.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on the type of work it would entail?

Thank you for the insight/advice! :) if I wasn't pregnant, I would definitely very much want the job. But, being pregnant, I have very much appreciated things like not having to stress through rush hour traffic, can lie down if I don't feel well etc-those are really my only drawbacks. Especially so, as we are getting by on one salary, so I don't have the desperate need for money as a motivator (that is always what made me work hard in the past!) 

I think I will apply on Friday, and if the job goes in hone meantime, then so be it. I would feel funny not telling them I am pregnant as I would be 4 months + by day one. So, I would be showing or close to it, and also would feel bad about being trained and then more or less leaving... And conversely, I would jump at the chance if they would be flexible and I could work from home or bring the baby sometimes in etc (slim chance- but I can hope!)

Thanks again!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Happy 14 weeks Melly! Yay for 2nd tri!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Swan, what a great night sleep!
> 
> 14 weeks today! Now in the second trimester no matter how you're counting. Hooray!

Happy 14 weeks!! :) tell the babies "good job" or "bloody good work" (your choice whether to go American or Australian...:winkwink: )


----------



## MellyH

I just told them both. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> Thank you for the insight/advice! :) if I wasn't pregnant, I would definitely very much want the job. But, being pregnant, I have very much appreciated things like not having to stress through rush hour traffic, can lie down if I don't feel well etc-those are really my only drawbacks. Especially so, as we are getting by on one salary, so I don't have the desperate need for money as a motivator (that is always what made me work hard in the past!)
> 
> I think I will apply on Friday, and if the job goes in hone meantime, then so be it. I would feel funny not telling them I am pregnant as I would be 4 months + by day one. So, I would be showing or close to it, and also would feel bad about being trained and then more or less leaving... And conversely, I would jump at the chance if they would be flexible and I could work from home or bring the baby sometimes in etc (slim chance- but I can hope!)
> 
> Thanks again!! :)

I still really think that you shouldn't tell them that you're pregnant unless you get the job! ;) Ive learned over the years that youre under no obligation to tell them that information, and they almost certainly WONT hire you if they know before making the decision. Plus, if you do get it and then tell them, and show them that youre a good worker, then youre more likely to be able to negotiate working from home or bringing baby in. When I got my current job in late 2011, I was actually very newly pregnant and did NOT tell them (I ended up miscarrying but got pregnant the next month with my daughter). I didnt tell them until about 14 weeks, and then when I came back from mat leave, I was able to negotiate working from home 1 day a week  which is great! :D I wouldnt have been able to do that if I was super upfront about it, and youre really under no legal obligation to tell them. Its like how theyre not allowed to ask your marital status, sexuality, or anything else that could compromise their impartiality. Telling them youre pregnant would be giving away your right to be judged based on your qualifications as an applicant alone


----------



## Mommy2missR

I agree with Feronia. Don't tell them. You are under no legal obligation to do so and it WILL taint them against hiring you. When you are more pregnant and showing more and comments are made, you give them the quizzical stare and say, well yes I am pregnant. I am x weeks. I've been pregnant since day one.... did you just think I was fat? and laugh as if you've just told the best joke.


----------



## River54

ahh OH and I finally talked about names last night. We now have a white board listing off ones we both don't mind or we like. I was worried about girls names, but we now have a couple contenders, one is starting to grow on me alot.
Having cramps today (which I am now thinking are bowel related), baby's heartbeat was nice and strong on the doppler...I love that thing - gives out reassurance.


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> Looks like girls are out numbering boys so far. :)

So far! We had our gender scan and we are having a girl. 

Anyone else with any updates yet? 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, raspberry! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats Raspberryk!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo RaspberryK!! A little girl. You must be so excited!


----------



## RaspberryK

I may have just spent 70 quid in the tesco sale on first size and 0-3 clothes lol. Only place I could see lots of non pink but still colourful that wasn't so expensive. 2 pairs of leggings for 2/3 quid's pretty good imo. 
Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

can I change my due date to the 23rd please, team yellow too :D


----------



## Captain

Congrats Raspberry!!


----------



## babymamaagain

Kittykat I'm sure you wont catch this, but my sincere condolences. Such awful news & I hope you and your husband are able to hold on to that hope your thoughts express. RIP Angel baby


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats on the girl Raspberry!! 

I can't wait to find out- 6 weeks to go for us, as they won't do the anatomy ultrasound before 20 weeks. I'm really tempted to buy a doppler for these long breaks in between appointments! But I *may* have felt the baby move today. Except it wasn't subtle. It felt like a flip flop. Like the baby just flipped over in my belly. I don't really know what else it could have been, because I don't think my digestive system makes that kind of motion. But who knows. I can't wait to feel more!

I'm having a lot of anxiety, stress, and anger outbursts when it gets out of hand, especially with DH. I feel pain in my chest from the anxiety sometimes. All this was normal for me before pregnancy and I was on medication. I really don't think I will want to be on it while pregnant, so I seriously need to start looking into stress reduction techniques. Like making time for yoga and deep breathing. I just hope it doesn't get worse. I know some of you have mentioned having huge mood swings since becoming pregnant- are you getting on any better now? Have you found something to help? I think mine isn't pregnancy-related, it's just me, because I'm always like this. But now, I really don't want to be delivering stress hormones to my baby on a regular basis, so I need to take some preventative measures...because once my emotions escalate, I feel out of control.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

KittyKat I am terribly sorry for your loss...I really hope you get to take your sweet baby home very soon! XO


----------



## RaspberryK

Megamegan said:


> Congrats on the girl Raspberry!!
> 
> I can't wait to find out- 6 weeks to go for us, as they won't do the anatomy ultrasound before 20 weeks. I'm really tempted to buy a doppler for these long breaks in between appointments! But I *may* have felt the baby move today. Except it wasn't subtle. It felt like a flip flop. Like the baby just flipped over in my belly. I don't really know what else it could have been, because I don't think my digestive system makes that kind of motion. But who knows. I can't wait to feel more!
> 
> I'm having a lot of anxiety, stress, and anger outbursts when it gets out of hand, especially with DH. I feel pain in my chest from the anxiety sometimes. All this was normal for me before pregnancy and I was on medication. I really don't think I will want to be on it while pregnant, so I seriously need to start looking into stress reduction techniques. Like making time for yoga and deep breathing. I just hope it doesn't get worse. I know some of you have mentioned having huge mood swings since becoming pregnant- are you getting on any better now? Have you found something to help? I think mine isn't pregnancy-related, it's just me, because I'm always like this. But now, I really don't want to be delivering stress hormones to my baby on a regular basis, so I need to take some preventative measures...because once my emotions escalate, I feel out of control.

Can you try some meditation hun? I like wind/tree music to focus on and sit upright concentrate on my breathing (natural breathing) . 
Dh and I do it together sometimes. 

Hopefully now you're starting to get movement it will reassure you xx


----------



## MiniBump

So sorry to hear your sad news KittyKat, please be kind to yourselves. Hoping you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:

Megamegan - first time I felt movement with DD it felt like when you go over a bridge or on a fairground ride when your stomach 'flips'. Not felt anything I could swear was movement with this one yet, wish it would start!

I too have anxiety and anger issues but, thankfully, not often. I'm starting pregnancy yoga soon and will also be taking a hypnobirthing class nearer the time so hopefully I'll learn some good coping strategies and breathing exercises. Hope you manage to find some time or classes, you need to look after yourself and the little one! x


----------



## 2nd time

I have been having hypnotherapy for 4 weeks now for my anxiety disorder and I think it realy works I have been able to go out of the house and even away with the kids for the weekend I would never have been abke to do that before


----------



## MellyH

Sounds like there are a number of non-medication options, Megan, hopefully you have some available to you. Big hugs, it does sound stressful. 

I have been starting to get sharper pains in my lower belly when I move too fast, last night I woke my husband up by rolling over in bed and gasping a few times at the pain. I assume it's things stretching, it's a little disconcerting though!!


----------



## MiniBump

Totally off topic but thought you twin mamas might appreciate this... or not! :wacko:

https://www.ocregister.com/articles/samantha-632788-twins-lawson.html


----------



## 2nd time

Melly that sounds just like round lig pain it does freak you out but is normal I asume its worse with twins but its bad with a single too


----------



## bumblebeexo

So so sorry kittykat x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly that absolutely sounds like the pains i was having and still get when having a growth spurt! It's crippling, had me crying my eyes out when i roll over in bed with it. I found a belly support band definitely helps during the day :thumbup:

Minibump thanks for that link :thumbup: I had to double check they were not the boys born in another group i'm in, they were 9lb 10oz and 9lb even!! So only 3lbs off the world record by the sounds of it!

Today i feel perfectly pregnant, i've felt so huge for weeks, but today feels lovely :blush:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/173resize_zps0f9339a7.jpg


----------



## RaspberryK

Looking great shells xx


----------



## MiniBump

Awww shells, that's a lovely bump! Are you feeling them move yet?

I sometimes get a sharp pain when I turn over in bed, it always makes me think my section scar has burst open! Oh, the irrational thoughts you have when you're half asleep! :blush:


----------



## savvysaver

MiniBump said:


> Totally off topic but thought you twin mamas might appreciate this... or not! :wacko:
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/articles/samantha-632788-twins-lawson.html

Thanks for the link! I am hoping my twins don't break any hospital records for size. I think it is great she was able to have a natural birth and carry two large babies.


----------



## savvysaver

Beautiful bump Shells!

Right now at 16+2 I am just feeling fat, I have only gained 2-3 pounds from my original weight (I had lost 6 lbs in the first tri) - so I am sure the bump is coming soon since I am actually gaining weight now.

Anyone have a good suggestion for stretch mark creams?


----------



## xxshellsxx

MiniBump said:


> Awww shells, that's a lovely bump! Are you feeling them move yet?
> 
> I sometimes get a sharp pain when I turn over in bed, it always makes me think my section scar has burst open! Oh, the irrational thoughts you have when you're half asleep! :blush:

That pain is so intense it's scary! 

I've been able to feel them 'fluttering' for a few weeks now, it's much more intense now and i can feel them both wriggling around lol very weird feeling lol I did feel a little thump on the outside last night - i think it was only the way i was sitting i was squishing 'A' into a corner :haha: i had my arm across my bump and felt the kick on my forearm... hopefully DH will be able to feel them soon. hot chilli con carne sends them into a frenzy :haha: As if i would use that in the future to make them wriggle on demand..... :blush:


----------



## MiniBump

xxshellsxx said:


> hot chilli con carne sends them into a frenzy :haha: As if i would use that in the future to make them wriggle on demand..... :blush:

Ha ha, of course you wouldn't! When they're bigger you won't need to anyway, a good prod or poke usually does the trick!! x


----------



## MellyH

shells, you do look perfectly pregnant!!! Beautiful bump.

Where did you get your support band?

I can't wait until I can feel them moving. :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you :) 

I got my support band from Mothercare - not sure if you have one over there, but this is the one i got, there are a few out there, but this one has the extra support around the bottom and sides and completely across the back. Some are just fabric but this one has the elastane and it's my best buy so far lol I have two so i can wear one and wash one lol

https://www.mothercare.com/Blooming-Marvellous-Maternity-Support-Belt/LU3356,default,pd.html


----------



## SurpriseBub

Beautiful bump, shells! 

I can't wait to feel baby move... Sounds just so, so fun and lovely all around!! I have my next dr appt on Friday. Just hoping to hear a healthy heartbeat :)


----------



## MellyH

Holy crap, there are so many different kinds of support bands!

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6w8wrtsczx_b


----------



## MellyH

Oh my God, you can get *anti-radiation* support belts?!


----------



## Megamegan

Melly, yep that's round ligament pain and I still get it all the time too. I even LAUGHED and got it today! I was like "Haha! Ouch!!" lol. 

Shells your bump looks perfect!

Thank you ladies who suggested the hypnotherapy and yoga and meditation. I will definitely be trying some of those things asap. 

I find that I can't stand having an elastic band over my belly. Maybe it's because it isn't big and more solid yet. But it just feels constricting, and I always roll it down. Does that change? I don't want to buy a belly band that goes over the whole belly, so maybe I'll just be happier with one that goes underneath, when I get bigger. Judging by how big I feel right now for this stage of my pregnancy, I am feeling like I'll end up being enormous. Maybe the growth (my growth, not the baby) will slow down a bit at some point...


----------



## babymamaagain

As of yesterday (17 weeks) I have gained 30lbs. Want to talk about growth? Welcome to laying down and eating 24/7. Sigh


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs everyone. Hopefully our doctors/medical professionals will put us on the right track if they feel we're being excessive with the weight gain.


----------



## British Mummy

so sorry kittykat :(
congratulations on the girl raspberry!

my spd has started already:( I'm going to the Dr today for hopefully a physio referral. my pelvis actually audibly clicks when I move and at the end of each day I'm in considerable pain:( I'm just hoping to manage it differently this time because I was on loads of painkillers last time which I'd like to avoid. Got my 'industrial' support belt from last time too so I'll wear that from today, just trying to teach dd that she needs to walk up and down stairs with me holding her hand every time, she's great most of the time but when I need to change her nappy she'd rather stay playing so carrying her is the only option! Trying to stay positive...! x x


----------



## xxshellsxx

babymamaagain said:


> As of yesterday (17 weeks) I have gained 30lbs. Want to talk about growth? Welcome to laying down and eating 24/7. Sigh

I'm up 27lbs too, not sure what my midwife is going to say when i see her on tuesday! I ate constantly - even when i woke at 4am i had to eat! I was always so so hungry, thankfully it's slowing right down now, i can't eat big meals anymore. Oh and i'm still attending slimming world! lol Waste of money while i was eating continually but hopefully now my appetite seems to have slowed i might be able to pull some of it back or at least maintain it for a few weeks! x

Melly there are so many support bands, i find the one i have really comfy, but i don't think it's going to be enough in a few more weeks for me and i think i will invest in the velcro kind that are under the bump and then the thinner strap over the bump. I have midwife on Tuesday and will mention the back pain, which i know is my sciatica, and hope she can ge me in to the physio quicker than a self referral would, waiting list is massive i would likely have had them before i get seen! x

Britishmummy hope you can get some relief from that, my friend had it with her last pregnancy and she was in considerable pain it must be awful x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just received my letter and my 20 week growth scan is on Friday 19th September at 11.45am :happydance: 

Now i have 3 weeks to decided if i really want to know what flavour these two are or not!


----------



## swanxxsong

I agitated my RLP today by sneezing. My bump hurts so much now! lol

My next appointment is next week. I still have only gained back one of the many pounds I lost. Hoping the midwife is still okay with that... not much I can do about it as I've been eating as much as I can possibly stomach. lol. 

After a few days' worth of drama and fighting with my insurance to not owe 6 grand for my progesterone shots (?!), finally they're being delivered today!  Such relief -- and only $200 instead of $6000. Thank goodness for my persistent midwife as it's been such a stressful week. :(

I use a coconut oil based homemade cream and cocoa butter (alternating just for a change of pace) on my belly, mostly. Though this week I'm using up the Charity Pot lotion I got at Lush -- my daughter is obsessed with "creaming mamas belly for the baby" so she often slathers my stomach twice a day, more if I would allow it. LOL. I got marks with her despite my religious stretch cream applications, but still creaming up this time too. 

Also found I am loving Lush's Lovely Jubblies cream right now. I even used a dash on my tummy the other day. :)


----------



## British Mummy

Thanks very much for the well wishes guys, I will let you know how Dr goes this afternoon. 

I got stretch marks in my teenage years anyway so I expected them but only got them on my sides which was fairly discreet, midwives kept saying	'ooh no stretch marks' to be nice when I was in labour until I pointed out the huge purple ones on my hips lol. I feel like bio oil perhaps stopped me getting them on my front...but who knows really??? :) look at your mama they say... x x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I haven't posted for quite a few weeks since I took a bit of a bnb break. Since I am PAL I was too nervous to stay around in 1st Tri. 

Well, it was quite rough. Lol had loads of nausea and I am down by 5.2lbs. That said, I am a little overweight so not too worried about it for now unless the obgyn tells me I should gain more.

I started with aquarobics and thinking of starting with pilates as well. Both are managed by a qualified midwife that now works as a gym instructor - so I feel safe under her care. 

I had my 12 week NT scan about 3 weeks ago and haven't heard from the doctor which I take as good news. Lol He was happy with the scan and could pin point everything he needed to say. Baby even waved at us. :)

I started feeling bubs around 13 weeks and was confirmed when my good friend gave her doppler to use for now. I was able to spot baby's heartbeat immediately and lately I notice baby likes to play around my belly button. This morning I could feel baby turn and what an awkward feeling!!! Haha it felt like my whole stomach is turning! 

I notice that I popped earlier this time so will need to get a few maternity items next week. I only have a few items in my closet that fit me now. 

Now, what I would like to hear from you ladies - do you think I can proceed in my normal pants and just get a belly belt or something or would maternity pants be more comfortable? I am still the same size as when I started with this pregnancy only my belly is bigger. I have no idea! With DD I exploded so had to get other ones, but this time I am not too sure. 

I hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

My brother's baby arrived today... A little girl named Millie! :) 

I guess we will be crossing Molly of our name list!


----------



## MellyH

My mum didn't get stretchmarks, but she didn't have twins either!! :lol: So I have no idea. I have some Moroccan body oil that I'm applying 2-3 times a day. If nothing else it's helping with the itching!

Since this is our safe place for complaining - I am a little depressed that all these aches and pains have started before my first trimester nausea and fatigue have even fully lifted - which admittedly are better this week but still there. I was hoping for some 'feel good' time in the second trimester but instead I just have a new set of whinges! My poor husband. :lol: :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> My mum didn't get stretchmarks, but she didn't have twins either!! :lol: So I have no idea. I have some Moroccan body oil that I'm applying 2-3 times a day. If nothing else it's helping with the itching!
> 
> Since this is our safe place for complaining - I am a little depressed that all these aches and pains have started before my first trimester nausea and fatigue have even fully lifted - which admittedly are better this week but still there. I was hoping for some 'feel good' time in the second trimester but instead I just have a new set of whinges! My poor husband. :lol: :(

Ahhhhh, the joys of pregnancy! I get worried with each cramp or twinge. And I bet you are having a tonne more with two babies in there. The thing I try to focus on is just how lucky I am to be pregnant, and how with each day that passes well, I am inching towards taking my baby home. So, I think you can have a moment here or there to feel bummed about the nausea or the aches... But for the most part, try to focus on the good! 

..I hope that us a helpful response, and not an annoying one!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MiniBump said:


> Totally off topic but thought you twin mamas might appreciate this... or not! :wacko:
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/articles/samantha-632788-twins-lawson.html

turns out this is the lady from my other group!! The weights are slightly different to the ones she posted but still huge babies! x


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay 17 weeks today
less than two more weeks until our anatomy scan!
and two more weeks exactly until our next appointment where we will go over the results of the scan!


----------



## 2nd time

Re maternity pants I put my mat jeans on today and my sister said I looked worryingly thin on well she is massive so anything in the normal range must look anorexic to her.

I found that mat jeans are the best thing I have ever bought so comfy I would def go with these over a belly band just my opinion though


----------



## RaspberryK

Belly bands don't work for me, under bump jeans don't work for me neither do those on the bump ones so I need to grab a pair of over bump ones but it's such a pain because most shops don't stock any maternity. I grew out of over bump jeans when I was pregnant with ds so I don't want to spend a fortune. 
I'm loving h&m 7.99 over bump leggings although I find them a little baggy around my ankles which are the only part of my body that's stayed slim. Very few items of maternity that I kept from before fit me except a pair of leggings from next which are a 12 and I'm over the moon that I can wear a 12. 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I got my Downs Syndrome risk ratio today, 1 in 100,000! :)


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Savvy - Coconut Oil is the best thing and most natural thing to use for stretch marks. Actually, there are numerous benefits from using Unrefined Organic Coconut Oil. I made a moisturizer out of it for my face and LOVE it!

I bought some belly bands for my jeans and they seem to work very well on my pre-pregnancy pants, but I also just bought a maternity pair and oh the comfort is so much nicer in them. I wish they weren't so damn expensive!

shoot, there was something else I wanted to commit on and now I forgot... Ugh, my brain sucks!


----------



## Megamegan

I have maternity jeans from Gap but even those feel too tight. Everything feels too tight on my belly. I roll down all the over-belly pants/shorts/leggings (I have a bunch from Motherhood Maternity) so that it's as low as possible, and it's still uncomfortable. The only thing that feels good is wearing no pants at all. But I've felt this way since about week 5, so I guess my belly just bloated out and is only getting bigger each week. So many aches and pains!


----------



## MellyH

I was much more comfortable when I moved to maternity pants, but I'm still basically stripping down to a top and undies when I walk in the door at home. I mean, it's a million friggin' degrees in Los Angeles at the moment. Where we're going, we don't need pants!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i bought my first pair of maternity jeans from target the other week
they are waaaay more comfortable than just using my unbottoned pre pregnancy jeans and a belly band because i swear my butt has grown and none of my jeans fit over it very well lol
they were only like $30 and they had over the belly ones in the same style that i believe were the same price


----------



## Captain

Hubby is going in for his surgery tomorrow morning, we thought they were keeping him awake and freezing his knee but we found out today he's going under general anaesthetic. Ugh, I'm going to be such a nervous wreck!


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs, Captain. It's nerve-wracking, but I'm sure everything will be okay. My husband had to go under for three different surgeries when he broke his leg skiing a few years ago and the wait was awful every time.


----------



## ttc126

I hope everything goes well Captain! 

The first time i went under general anesthetic i was so scared. But it was totally ok! Your hubby will wake up and feel like only minutes passed, they'll give him a popsicle, and then usually the nurse will call right away to let you know he's ok! Try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Good news bumble, we were told low risk but I didn't get a letter with the numbers in this pregnancy. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!


----------



## imphope

Countdown to gender scan...12 days! 
I haven't been feeling pregnant at all the last several days. I felt like I wasn't growing. Not feeling baby move yet hasn't helped. I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and for some reason that number is comforting. Today I feel a bit crampy and I just sneezed-Wow! RLP city! I have to remember to crouch over in my seat if I sneeze again. Ouch. Maybe that means I am having a growing day? I hope so. It's not that I want to get big. But I want to feel like this is all real. Can anyone relate? Yesterday I decided I would pretend all my gas bubbly feelings are the baby. Just to keep my spirits up.


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!

:happydance: any thoughts on which team you're on yet? Xx


----------



## MellyH

Yay for all the upcoming gender scans!

Has anyone started reacting to their jewelry? I had to take my wedding ring off because my finger was getting a red rash around it.


----------



## ttc126

Aww what a bummer Melly! I've never heard of that :(


----------



## MellyH

Yeah it is a bummer!! It's a white gold ring - some googling indicates women can develop nickel allergies in pregnancy? It's already gone down a bit since taking the ring off last night, but you can see it's raised and red still.

https://i.imgur.com/736nm65.jpg


----------



## 2nd time

MellyH said:


> Yeah it is a bummer!! It's a white gold ring - some googling indicates women can develop nickel allergies in pregnancy? It's already gone down a bit since taking the ring off last night, but you can see it's raised and red still.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/736nm65.jpg

I always react to my jewellery when preg my wedding ring is white gold I cant were it I also have a silver wedding ring but I even react to that


----------



## British Mummy

I took my rings off this week because they were getting tight and my husband said not to risk it. he's a fireman and has cut a fair few rings off and he said its pretty unpleasant from what the women say. I took them off so early last time anyway so no biggie. I guess your skin had different sensitivity? Probably be fine again when you're not pregnant.
lol Melly I loved your back to the future reference btw :)!

My attempt: Where we're going, we don't need rings.... *cough* awkward...


----------



## EMYJC

Just been catching up on here. Kittykat I am so so sorry to hear such devastating news. Truly saddened. Praying you and your OH heal well from this and in time get your baby. x

Raspberry K, congrats on the girl! Sept 26th I hopefully find out the sex. I have gained 14 lbs so far. Currently getting over a nasty bug. Sleeping on and off all day (thankfully my son has been in nursery). Chronic headaches and headache pain when bend down. Aching all over and arms and legs feel like lead weights. :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, Captain. I am sure it will all go well- make sure you have things to occupy and entertain your mind while you wait :) let us know how it goes!

I have had the same feelings, imphope... I get very worried before every appointment (much to my husband's annoyance), and have been concerned about lots of things all the way along so far. We were surprised to find out I was pregnant... Not least as I had been told I would find it difficult to have kids a few years back :) we just got back from the doctor and heard the heartbeat. It just always seems surreal- I think because I can't feel the baby move yet, so it seems like it can't be happening to me. I also think that I get worked up because I care so very much! I want nothing in this world more than to bring home a healthy, happy baby in Feb, and it is worrying because I feel like I am not in control about so much that is going on. So, I think it is all normal... And you worry because you love your baby! There is someone so lovely and beautiful in there!! :) every day and week that passes brings us all closer to Feb. So, I keep trying to remind myself to be thankful and positive each night when I go to bed, having another day of growth for baby under my (expanding) belt :)


----------



## MellyH

I definitely think feeling the baby/ies move will be reassuring for all of us. I was only just thinking this morning that even with the scans, and the expanding belly, and the slew of symptoms/side effects, it still somehow feels fake, like maybe I'm having a phantom pregnancy or someone's pulling a big prank on me or something! I can't wait for movement.


----------



## ttc126

I have been feeling so much strong movement from this baby it's made me worry! Definitely moves way more than my son ever did and does not feel like a 17 week baby moving but more like 24 weeks! Any thoughts from 2nd + time mom's?

Also...goes to show that pregnancy worry is so crazy! Worry when they move, worry when they don't...


----------



## jmandrews

RaspberryK said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!
> 
> :happydance: any thoughts on which team you're on yet? XxClick to expand...

I'm not really sure. I've been leaning more towards boy. Not sure if it's because I've had two dreams it is a boy or not. We pretty much have a boy name and no girl name too. Lol we will see!


----------



## swanxxsong

Mom2Chloe: Oh how I love coconut oil! I use it for everythingggg. LOL. 

Aww Captain! :hugs: I hope all goes well!

I got no phone call about my #s from my bloodwork from the sequential screen, and I have to go back for round two next week. Not sure but I assume no news is good news... ? LOL

Next week I have my midwife appt and begin my weekly shots. Ugh. I am so not excited about being stuck in the butt every week for the next 20 weeks, but I am forcing myself to shut up and relax about it since I am lucky they managed to GET the shots for me after the run-around that I was getting from insurance and the drug company. And it's all for the greater good... I just hate needles. haha!


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> I have been feeling so much strong movement from this baby it's made me worry! Definitely moves way more than my son ever did and does not feel like a 17 week baby moving but more like 24 weeks! Any thoughts from 2nd + time mom's?
> 
> Also...goes to show that pregnancy worry is so crazy! Worry when they move, worry when they don't...

I thought ds was a mover, this one is crazy as seen on scans. I felt movements with my first from 16 weeks but I've had movement from 11 weeks with this pregnancy for 2-3 weeks now I've had a definite pattern of movement and starting to get kicks like I had at over 20 weeks before. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

jmandrews said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!
> 
> :happydance: any thoughts on which team you're on yet? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure. I've been leaning more towards boy. Not sure if it's because I've had two dreams it is a boy or not. We pretty much have a boy name and no girl name too. Lol we will see!Click to expand...

That could be a sign, with ds we basically only liked boy names, we are struggling with names now though as our girl name has been used and by someone we really don't like. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!
> 
> :happydance: any thoughts on which team you're on yet? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure. I've been leaning more towards boy. Not sure if it's because I've had two dreams it is a boy or not. We pretty much have a boy name and no girl name too. Lol we will see!Click to expand...
> 
> That could be a sign, with ds we basically only liked boy names, we are struggling with names now though as our girl name has been used and by someone we really don't like.
> XxClick to expand...

I had a girl dream the week we were told our baby is a girl... So, that felt like a sign to me! (But maybe that was just a coincidence!) :) 

Booo to the name stealing, Raspberry! (Especially if someone awful took it!). We crossed Molly off our list yesterday, but for the happy reason of having a new niece named Millie. :) what was the name you had in mind?

I think we have a name... Or at least a short list! I just worry that our choice is too popular... Not sure how to gauge that, though. Just don't want her to be in school with a handful of girls with the same name. My brother having his baby has made me all the more anxious to just get to February already!


----------



## MellyH

We have no boys names, so dollars to donuts it's two boys. :lol:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

The boy and girl name we like aren't too liked by our families. They point out what nicknames could come from each name....:( kinda wish we hadn't shared....


----------



## babymamaagain

I love reading all of the different perspectives in here.

I had movement with my DD at 13 weeks onward. She never stayed still and made ultrasounds awful for the sake of measurements.
This pregnancy I am 17.3 and just got my first real kick at 17.1. I have not felt anything since. It appears to be the laziest boy on the planet -- sept 9th we'll know for sure.
Anyway, hang tight ladies. Soon we'll all have feet jammed in our ribs.


----------



## Feronia

I really haven't felt much, so I assume I have another anterior placenta. That could be the culprit in lack of movement and not a lazy baby. ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wnt2beAMom said:


> The boy and girl name we like aren't too liked by our families. They point out what nicknames could come from each name....:( kinda wish we hadn't shared....

As you told them, I think you should listen and can take their feedback on board, but don't let anyone bully you into changing if you feel like you had found the perfect name :) most names can be morphed into a silly rhyme or nickname anyway... So, unless they pointed out something truly terrible, don't let that be a deal breaker. 

We will have a name chosen a good while before baby comes, but will not tell anyone. I don't want to have suggestions thrown at us, and like the idea of the name being part of the 'we had the baby' announcement :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks, the nickname for the boy would be "woody" which I think is cute, like off of toy story...but could be bad in high school lol. I don't think the girl name has a bad nickname just my mom does. We won't decide totally until we see baby and such so family and friends won't know the final name until it's official anyways lol


----------



## MellyH

Wnt2beAMom said:


> The boy and girl name we like aren't too liked by our families. They point out what nicknames could come from each name....:( kinda wish we hadn't shared....

I just read our list of potential boys name to my mum on skype and her response was "They're all awful". Thanks mum! :lol:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MellyH said:


> Wnt2beAMom said:
> 
> 
> The boy and girl name we like aren't too liked by our families. They point out what nicknames could come from each name....:( kinda wish we hadn't shared....
> 
> I just read our list of potential boys name to my mum on skype and her response was "They're all awful". Thanks mum! :lol:Click to expand...

Lol I see why people say not to share! Oh well...as long as we love them.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Woody isn't so bad! :) ...you are all persuading me to definitely not tell anyone our name! 

For some reason I reckon you will have a boy and a girl, melly!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Are you going to find out Melly?


----------



## MellyH

Yes, our anatomy scan is September 29th (a month today!) and if the bubbas cooperate, we will find out then. :D That will help narrow down the name options at least!


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!
> 
> :happydance: any thoughts on which team you're on yet? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure. I've been leaning more towards boy. Not sure if it's because I've had two dreams it is a boy or not. We pretty much have a boy name and no girl name too. Lol we will see!Click to expand...
> 
> That could be a sign, with ds we basically only liked boy names, we are struggling with names now though as our girl name has been used and by someone we really don't like.
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a girl dream the week we were told our baby is a girl... So, that felt like a sign to me! (But maybe that was just a coincidence!) :)
> 
> Booo to the name stealing, Raspberry! (Especially if someone awful took it!). We crossed Molly off our list yesterday, but for the happy reason of having a new niece named Millie. :) what was the name you had in mind?
> 
> I think we have a name... Or at least a short list! I just worry that our choice is too popular... Not sure how to gauge that, though. Just don't want her to be in school with a handful of girls with the same name. My brother having his baby has made me all the more anxious to just get to February already!Click to expand...

The name was Scarlet but spelled Scarlette dh and I have always loved it since before ttc ... She went and named get daughter "Skarlett" 
Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Is anyone else's morning sickness getting worse??? I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and since about 8 weeks I have felt sick but it was manageable but now for the past 2 weeks I have felt awful!


----------



## Megamegan

Jade, I hope you feel better! Any chance you have a little bug or anything? I hear for some women, they just can't shake the morning sickness :( I'm sorry!

Raspberry, Scarlette is absolutely gorgeous and I would be so mad if someone stole our favorite name! And I'm sorry but the K looks stupid in there, in my opinion. 

SurpriseBub- I know what you mean about loving a really popular name... our #1 name, Lydia, isn't popular at all, but our #2 is Sophia which is #1 in the US right now. So... we aren't using it for that reason alone. I want her name to stick out. (No clue of the gender yet, still no boy name picked out...lol..)

babymamaagain- you crack me up!! You're right, here we are now "i can't feel anything!" and soon it will be "the baby won't stop kicking my ribs!" haha


As for "bad" nicknames, I think it depends on the person. Literally anyone could be given a bad nickname, even one that has nothing to do with their name- kids are just mean. I have a friend who just named her boy a first and last name that both refer to the male genitalia (if you take it that way) and I felt like it was a bold move, but, they loved the name and they did it anyway. So I feel like we just have to do what we think is best for the kid and ourselves as parents. We are the ones who are going to be saying the names most of the time anyway!


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly our scan is the same day! :) 

We originally wanted to name our daughter Cadence. We felt the appropriate nickname would be Cady (or Katie, however you wanna spell it lol). But my sister decided that her nickname would be Candy and with our last name of Starr, began saying she was destined to be a stripper. She got my mom on board and they were like, "you can't name her candy!" 

I was pretty hurt at first since candy was never going to be a nickname option, in my little world, however I knew that once it was spoken, there was no turning back. But I got over it when hubby said he liked Aria. The rest fell into place accordingly. But man I was really upset for a few weeks over the Candy issue as my heart was dead-set. 

Now we have no real name ideas and are not sharing them until we are sure. LOL.


----------



## swanxxsong

(aka not sharing with family and friends. I'm sure when I know what I'm having I will go back and forth on here for awhile! LOL)


----------



## xxshellsxx

People will always find a way of making fun of any name... my name is Shellie... 'Smelly shellie jelly belly' (i was neither smelly nor had a jelly belly then lol) was doing the rounds for many a year as a child literally because they all rhymed with my name! :dohh: I think you name your child what you want and if family give a nickname you don't like you tell them you don't like it. My sister did to me with my nephew Bradley lol I did stop but it's common for the name Bradley to be nicknamed 'Bradders' now his little football team all call him 'bradders' and she hates it lol


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh swan, Aria is on our list too!

Kids will ALWAYS find something to tease about. My ears stick out, so that's what I was teased about!


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> One week from today we find out the gender! So excited!
> 
> :happydance: any thoughts on which team you're on yet? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure. I've been leaning more towards boy. Not sure if it's because I've had two dreams it is a boy or not. We pretty much have a boy name and no girl name too. Lol we will see!Click to expand...
> 
> That could be a sign, with ds we basically only liked boy names, we are struggling with names now though as our girl name has been used and by someone we really don't like.
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a girl dream the week we were told our baby is a girl... So, that felt like a sign to me! (But maybe that was just a coincidence!) :)
> 
> Booo to the name stealing, Raspberry! (Especially if someone awful took it!). We crossed Molly off our list yesterday, but for the happy reason of having a new niece named Millie. :) what was the name you had in mind?
> 
> I think we have a name... Or at least a short list! I just worry that our choice is too popular... Not sure how to gauge that, though. Just don't want her to be in school with a handful of girls with the same name. My brother having his baby has made me all the more anxious to just get to February already!Click to expand...
> 
> The name was Scarlet but spelled Scarlette dh and I have always loved it since before ttc ... She went and named get daughter "Skarlett"
> XxClick to expand...

Booooo for it being taken! Very pretty- i like the spelling :) if you love it, I still think you could use it. I guess it depends on how awful she is! I


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone! bit of a tmi but my boobs have began to be a bit sore again and itchy like they were in the beginning of first tri. could this mean they are growing again?


----------



## SurpriseBub

For all of you on the second time around... Does the round ligament pain/belly aches last all the way through? Ouch! Not enjoying that today.


----------



## swanxxsong

SurpriseBub: mine came and went throughout pregnancy. A big spurt in second tri, then kind of tapered out and I'd notice now and then through the rest. 

Melly: I love the name, and actually am so much happier that we ended up naming her Aria than Cadence. But for a moment in time, I was really not pleased about the Candy Starr situation. 

Bridget: they may be!


----------



## Gdef

Can I just take a minute to be a total selfish b*#ch?? I hate my MIL. She is one of the most manipulative people you will ever meet. I've always had problems with her bc she refuses to cut the cord with my hubby. Now, I am very close to my parents, but IMO there is a huge difference between being close and still being attached via umbilical cord. Lol. Hubby hates it and has had to cut the cord himself many times, but she always finds a way to use her master manipulation techniques to take him on this massive guilt trip and somehow stitch that cord back together. Ugh. 

So anyway, FIL was diagnosed with Alzheimer's about a yr ago but it has progressed very rapidly and he is now in the late stages of the disease. This is hubby #4 for MIL. Word has it that the other ones couldn't stick around bc she was somewhat abusive towards them. Even her own children will tell you that she broke several wooden spoons over their legs throughout their childhood while disciplining them. Rest assured that my DD(s) do not and will never visit her without hubby or myself being there to supervise. Ok....I got off topic. Lol. So, FIL had to move into an Alzheimer's care facility and since he's moved there, MIL has called my hubby EVERY SINGLE NIGHT begging him to come over to her house to do favors for her. Hang some blinds, change a broken lightbulb, help her take her new puppy out to potty, etc. and every time he goes over there, she keeps him there for at least 2 hrs. She guilts him into staying saying that she's lonely, even starts crying when hubby says he has to leave saying she doesn't want to be alone. 

I feel horrible for feeling this way bc I honestly believe that she is lonely, but she has FIVE kids! He is MY husband and I NEED HIM at home helping me with our own life that we have built together over the last 10 yrs! Believe it or not, I'm really not the jealous type! Lol. I just feel like she is wayyyyy overstepping her boundaries. Hubby is working tonight and MIL just send me a text saying that hubby's sister was in town visiting and wanted to know if I was busy bc she had other plans and wanted me to entertain them for the night. You keep going on and on about how freaking lonely you are and how you need to be surrounded by your family but yet you want to pawn them off on me bc you've got socialite plans to go out on the town with your friends?? I'm sorry, but NO!!

She's been manipulative for the last 10 yrs, but it just seems like it's gotten worse since we told her I was pregnant. She's constantly putting hubby in situations where he has to choose between she and I. Lucky for hubby he always chooses correctly! LOL

Am I just being an overly emotional, crazy pregnant lady?? Or do you ladies think that my feelings are justified? Thanks for allowing me to vent and rant!! :blush:


----------



## Gdef

Oh wow!! That was REALLY LONG!! I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Its OK Gdef...that sounds tough :hugs: 
Its good to let a big rant out...but I don't have much advice in that department. My dh's mom is very attached to her children also. My DH however absolutely hates it and always has, and she knows it. So she clings onto her daughters. The youngest is 22 and she has been absolutely baby'd through everything. She moves in with us tomorrow while she goes to University...We will teach her a thing or two I hope! She doesn't even know how to cook! Should be fun...


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Also, thank you Shells! That makes me feel a lot better about nicknames. My DH was teased because his last name starts with a P....so he was called pee pee at school. :( Kids find anything to tease you with...


----------



## MellyH

Gdef, she probably is clinging harder now that you're pregnant! But I am certain it is a difficult time for her as well, with her husband going into the nursing home. Maybe she'll ease off a bit after the initial transition period?

Wnt2beaMom - good luck with the SIL! We were thinking of inviting our SIL to come live with us after the babies were born but after last week when she was visiting and she and my husband were at each other's throats most of the time (sibling love! :lol: ) I don't think it's such a good idea.


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!

so yesterday me and OH went to babies r us and decided on a crib! 
we are getting this one! OH likes it because the changing table is right next to the crib and he thinks that will be really convenient.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=54532142&product_skn=874216

we wont be getting it just yet
still need to save save save for it haha

today we went to motherhood maternity and i got measured for a bra
the lady said i was measuring at a 34B but if i wanted to be able to fit into the bra still by the time i was nursing i should go for a 34C but the 34B felt a little tight and the 34C feels just about right so im wondering if i really will still fit into it when im nursing so i ended up purchasing a 34C nursing bra (its crazy that i grew two cups sizes already since becoming pregnant started at a 32A) and also this really cute grey and navy blue striped long sleeve maternity dress/shirt 
they also gave me this free goodie bag with a ton of coupons in it and a free advent natural bottle and free beech-nut all natural baby food applesauce and four gift cards (2 $40 1 $50 and 1 $35) to online websites for nursing pillows, slings, carseat canopies and nursing covers (you still need to pay for shipping so its not entirely free but still really good deals and i will probably be using some of them if not all of them

also i started my registry today with babies r us
https://www.toysrus.com/registry/se...86C-E21D-7579-7D0CF4442285&overrideStore=TRUS
i put stuff i know we already want/need on there
and gender neutral stuff
its pretty overwhelming all of the things we will need for baby/all of the things i want for baby and their prices (i have expensive taste)
but im not too worried i know we will get some things from others at the baby shower

which my sister is going to throw for me and we have decided mid november around the 15th or so but there is a dilemma because neither my house nor my other sisters house is really big enough to accommodate all of the people i want to have at the shower and its not like we can have it in the backyard or at park because it will be late fall/winter and chilly outside here in the pacific northwest. so we will have to rent out a party room at a restaurant or something but i have no idea where i have tried looking it up online where is good place to have baby shower in my area and got some good feedback and found some good places but nothing that i totally fell in love and would be in our price range and be the right size for the amount of people i plan on inviting. oh well there is time yet to figure it out.

other than that i think after we find out the gender on september 10th i will definitely be going shopping to make some of our first purchases and complete the registry and then i want to start to try and purchase at least one thing for baby every 2 weeks starting with the big stuff so we can get as many of the big items knocked off the registry as possible before the shower

maybe i can keep an eye on craigslist too for used items on my registry

sorry this was soooo long guys! just had a lot to update i suppose 
havent really been chatting here much about baby stuff needed to get it all out at once
it was long built up


----------



## Gdef

Bridget, have you thought about checking local hotels? A lot of times they have a big conference/mtg/party room that you can rent for a reasonable price. And sometimes they'll even cater it! :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MellyH said:


> Wnt2beaMom - good luck with the SIL! We were thinking of inviting our SIL to come live with us after the babies were born but after last week when she was visiting and she and my husband were at each other's throats most of the time (sibling love! :lol: ) I don't think it's such a good idea.

Well DH luckily gets along with this sister better than his other one....oh they can brawl! Haha. I've never seen him fight with this sister, they are very similar! I foresee me having issues with her....for one just the fact that she has no initiative to be independent. My whole motivation in life since Icould dress myself was independence. I wanted to get away from family straight out of high school and moved away. Anyways....with this whole move we haven't even talked to SIL about it....MIL has "talked for her". Discussing how much rent she can afford, ect. If I was SIL that would bother the hell out of me. mIL even makes her uni schedule and picks her classes! Ugh. I will be fighting to keep my cool through it all...but I'm just gonna see the $$$ we will be gaining because really it won't cost us that much to have her. We will be using the money to pay off the last of our 4 student loans. 
Plus, she will only be here until Christmas...hopefully I can handle her until then.


----------



## bridgetboo62

thats a great idea Gdef i will talk to my sister about that! thanks! :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i was thinking about moving in with my sister before baby is born and staying for a while after baby is born for the extra help
but she and her boyfriend really irritate the crap out of me and i dont really like her boyfriend at all so i have decided its not such a good idea
only problem is i have only told her we will so i will have to just back out when im like 8 months prego and say i have already settled in where we are now and dont feel like being uprooted too pregnant ect


----------



## MellyH

Bridget, the crib looks awesome! 

Do you have a friend with a larger space where you could say 'your baby shower present to me would be letting us use your house?' How many people are you hoping to invite?


----------



## bridgetboo62

no i dont really have very many friends im really only planning on inviting like 3 haha
and neither of them have a large house

besides those three friends it will be co ed so it will be my mom and dad, my sister who is throwing it, my other sister and her boyfriend and her two year old and newborn, my aunt, my sisters boyfriends sister and maybe their parents, my OH, my OH sister and my OH mom and stepmom although not sure if anyone from OHs family will be able to make it and not sure if my sisters boyfriends parents will be coming and not sure how many of my friends will be able to make it but probably at least two of them


----------



## MellyH

Okay so max of 17, maybe more like 12? Do any of the family have larger houses if the friends don't?


----------



## bridgetboo62

unfortunately nope not really my only options are my place or my sisters and both are like 1200 square feet and dont really have open living rooms


----------



## MellyH

Is there a place that does high tea in town? That would be a good place for a group outing like a baby shower. Sometimes they have side rooms where you could have the whole room to yourself.


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sucks, gdef! She sounds a lot like my grandma, who was always very manipulative- especially with her two sons. I think that people like that just have a deep selfishness that really can't be satiated! If he has the strength to do it, your husband should just say no when it doesn't suit him and set boundaries without making a huge deal out of it (as she would undoubtedly get miles of attention out of the drama!). I guess it is easier said than done when it is someone's mother! I am sure it is even more frustrating being pregnant and having to deal with her nonsense. I am also really glad to see you on here- i was hoping that everything had gone well since the other day when your muscles were aching. :)

As to the baby registry discussions- you get 15% off on amazon if you do a registry with them and 10% off with babies r us (in the USA at least). I put together a spreadsheet for us, and we should be able to get everything for birth to 6 months at decent prices by choosing the cheaper option out of babies r us and amazon (and then using the registry discount). I think there are ways to make it much more affordable (ie. Always choose safe, but not the silly pricey options!) I can see how easy it would be to get carried away... but at the end of the day, what kids want and need is love, care and attention! (Sorry for the rant... may have been sent a link to a super obnoxious registry by a distant friend recently.... umm, no.... don't be greedy! And I also think that it is the parent's role to provide for baby!!)


----------



## MellyH

This place does private parties: https://www.teazone.com/reservations-1/


----------



## MellyH

Apparently this place does an afternoon tea that was recommended on yelp for a bridal shower, so might work for a baby shower? https://portland.heathmanhotel.com/?utm_source=yelp&utm_medium=listing&utm_campaign=yelp_listing_ms


----------



## bridgetboo62

what is high tea?
im also using my registery at the moment to keep track of everything we need
some of the more expensive items on there we are definitely planning on purchasing ourselves such as rocker/glider, crib, dresser, carseat, breast pump, baby monitor ect
plus i was told to put everything on a registry even the more expensive items we still need because some people may decide to go in on an item together
i dont think anyone's registry could be "obnoxious" or "greedy" as long as there are "cheap" items on there as well which there are is on mine and will be way more cheap items when we find out the gender
im also just happy to receive gift cards anything that can help us towards getting some of those more pricey items or clothes/toys/pacifiers ect that people have picked out themselves
im not expecting for people to buy me items off my registry its just a reference for me more and if they are wanting to get something specific instead of just a gift card or picking something out on their own then they can look and see what i am seeking


----------



## Gdef

Thanks SurpriseBub! My OB said it was just normal baby stuff. She said muscle aches and restlessness can happen all throughout pregnancy, but more so in the earlier and later stages when hormones are fluctuating, etc. So we're all good to go :)


----------



## MellyH

What is high tea?! *faints*

:lol:

Obviously not very popular in the US. Ummm it's a fancy afternoon tea with finger sandwiches and little pastries of pots of different flavoured tea/coffee. They serve it on tiered silver platters and it's all fancy pants and fun. It's a great girly group outing.

https://www.afternoontea.co.uk/media/543481/wellesleynew.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

I didn't mean to offend you, bridget! Sorry if it came off that way. I think it is very nice if people offer to buy gifts for baby, and fine to have a registry (Especially if you are having a proper baby shower)... I just didn't appreciate getting a list from a distant friend (no shower) with nothing under $100. I did find that well beyond good taste... 

I will use our registry/ies for us as it would be silly not to use the discounts! I suspect our parents might offer to buy certain items and would share the list/s with them then. I have lived independently since 19, and somehow it makes me uncomfortable to ask for gifts (we didn't do a wedding registry for that same reason)... maybe it is also a bit cultural. All of my friends and family (Australian) brought personal gifts to the wedding/all my husband's American relatives gave cash or gift cards. I would rarely give cash or a gift card as it somehow makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## SurpriseBub

My old boss took us all to high tea... it was lovely! Perfect idea for a baby shower :)


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub, we are the same (I am Australian, my husband is American), and I was BLOWN AWAY at how much cash the American friends and rellies gave us for the wedding. 

We will have a registry for the same reasons as above - for us to keep track of what we have/need, for the registry discounts, and for anyone who wants to buy us something. We will have at least two showers, likely three if work throws me one as well, so we will have a large variety of price options!

We do not need another Nose Frida thingy though. We've already been given two. And they look so gross! :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm very jealous of your baby registry and baby shower over in the US - we don't do that here. Usually work colleagues club together and buy a few bits you receive when you go on maternity leave. I'm lucky in that my mum is paying for my pram, my gran has offered to pay for my steriliser and my sister insisted on buying both moses baskets. None of them had to do that, and i appreciate it so much with double of most items to buy!

I already have most of my bits now - just the cots and mattress' to buy when next months pay comes in and then it's just adding to the vests, sleep suits, blankets, lotions and potions that we already have.

Time to start clearing out the room that will be the babies room (i still think it needs to be the bigger spare room we have but DH is ADAMANT that this one will work lol <<< it won't! lol) 

GDEF - i can kind of relate to some of what you are going through with the demanding MIL. DH's brother passed away of leukaemia when he was just 22 years old, he was the eldest sibling (B/B/G) and it hit everyone hard, especially his mum. This happened when DH was only 17/18 years old. His mum has suffered from depression ever since and she also turned to alcohol! She has attempted suicide 3 times... but always calls someone to tell them she has done it, so we know it's a cry for help - help she then refuses! DH moved 30 miles away to live with me.... oh then it became fun! The phone calls, the guilt trip, she was so nasty it got to the point that he would turn his phone off just so he didn't have to listen to her anymore. She would always say she wished he had died and his brother had lived :cry: Can you imagine how that made him feel?? He had no self esteem when i met him and i could see why!! He always had a job, but didn't always live his life the right way - he turned to pub to get away from her, he met the wrong women who also used him for her own gain and had 2 kids with her (he adores his sons don't get me wrong).

His mum never saw the effect her behaviour had on him - my 6ft, strapping man would be reduced to a sobbing wreck with the things she said to him. She would apologise the next day when she would read the messages on her phone!

Now, he's a confident man who now runs is own business (as well as a day job) with my backing and pushing him to follow his dreams - he is a very well known person in our business circles and one of the top to be booked, he makes me so very proud, i knew he had it in him!

Thankfully since he stood up to her after her last episode and told her if it happens again he would never see her again things have been much better and *touch wood* since she switched her drink and cut back to a couple of social days a week she has been much better.

DH needs to make a stand - can he arrange to visit maybe one or two evenings a week to do the 'jobs' she needs doing? find a mutually agreeable time and day(s) you can spare him. Either way i hope things sort themselves out soon before it escalates into anything more x


----------



## jmandrews

15 weeks as of yesterday! Yay! Just waiting to feel baby! 5 days until we know the gender!


----------



## MellyH

Hooray jm! Congrats on 15 weeks. And OMG, five days! Eeeeeeeeeeee. :D

shells, what a sad story for your husband. I'm glad he's come out the other side of it all. How old are his other kids?


----------



## bridgetboo62

@SurpriseBub its okay i wasnt too offended lol and yeah now that you go into detail i totally get what you mean. i wouldn't even ask someone to look at my registry i would only provide it if they asked/were coming to the baby shower. and having nothing under $100 is ridiculous! i would be embarrassed to show that registry to people. the majority of our list will be under $100 and probably under $50 cause this is our first so we need EVERYTHING and a lot of the stuff is little like clothes and blankets and pacifiers and a diaper warmer, bottle warmer, thermometer, sheets, mattress pad, sheet savers, a hamper, a mobile, ect


----------



## bridgetboo62

10 more days until we find out the gender!


----------



## Megamegan

DH and I decided we'll do a private scan to find out the gender! We scheduled it for Sept 12, but we're still waiting til the 13th to reveal to each other. He's going to take the day off work, we'll go out to a nice lunch together and open the envelope, and then we'll go shopping for either a pink or blue onesie! I'm so excited. Otherwise we'd have to wait til the second week in October, because my stupid OB office requires us to wait til 20 weeks or later to do the anatomy scan. I'm so jealous of all of you finding out super early! 

Also found a doula who also teaches hypnotherapy classes and she seems amazing. We're meeting with her this Friday and I think she's going to be exactly what I need for my birth and maybe even beyond that, for helping anxiety in general.

If anyone wants to see my belly photos for any reason, you can click on my journal and scroll down on the first page for all of them in one spot. My 14 week photo I feel like I look about 24 weeks! But I guess we all grow differently, and I haven't gained too much weight I think, so I'm just trying to be grateful the belly is growing :) Leave me a comment if you stop by! I love watching bellies grow so if anyone else is posting them this early, feel free to let me know :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Your day out sounds lovely, Megan! If I were you I would just ask them to confirm on the day that they saw it one way or another!! :) the hypnotherapy also sounds good- i hope it works wonders for you.


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, you're about the same size as me at 14 weeks Megan, but I'm having twins!! As you say, everyone shows differently, you were tiny to start with so it makes sense that you would show sooner. :D


----------



## Megamegan

SurpriseBub- yep, definitely won't leave that office with an envelope unless they tell me they are sure! I know there's always room for error anyway. But it will be good to have an idea :)

Melly- My mom keeps swearing I am having twins because of how fast I'm growing!! I have to tell her you said that, lol. Although it's been confirmed twice that this is only one baby in here. I highly doubt they'd miss it at a 10 week scan, but crazier things have happened. Anyway, I think it's funny that some people have said I was tiny to begin with- I have never felt like a tiny person (not since I was a teenager!) I'm 5'6" and started at about 143 lbs. So I totally was average size, on the slim side because most of my weight is muscle, but still, not tiny! But, thank you for saying so anyway.


----------



## MellyH

How can we call ourselves a pregnancy board if there isn't a "Hungry" option under the Currently Feeling? :lol:


----------



## jmandrews

Haha that's a good point Melly! I agree!


----------



## Megamegan

Ok. I know we have the round ligament pain- I know exactly what that feels like, it's a distinct tightness when I move suddenly or sneeze or whatever. Then, I also randomly get sharp pains that are different than the RLP. I told the doctor and since I don't have bleeding, they don't seem to care. On top of that, my entire abdomen is sore. I guess everything is growing and stretching and this is normal, but it bothers me a little. I'm really tempted to buy a Doppler but trying to resist because my DH and I promised we wouldn't.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have the same achey pains (more or less across the whole bottom of my stomach). I brought it up with the doctor yesterday and like you say, she said if there is no bleeding "and it is no worse than period cramps, then it is normal". So, it is disconcerting when I get a sudden ache, but seemingly that is just part of the process. 

My husband is getting well sick of me worrying, and I do see how tiresome it must get... I just can't help it! I keep telling myself I will feel better after the anatomy scan/reaching 20 weeks... so that is my next goal. Less than 4 weeks to go! 

If you can resist the doppler, I would. I bought one and must say it doesn't offer the reassurance I was hoping for. I also couldn't find the hb one day, and that just felt awful (that was 3 weeks ago- all was well, just didn't get it fir some reason). So if you veer towards the anxious side, I think it is a bad idea. I have not touched mine since that awful afternoon. Though it gets easier to find the more pregnant you get. Regardless, mine will stay in the box!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I have a sickness bug and have ended up in hospital with a drip xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

i have different pains than RLP too my doc said its normal just everything growing and stretching and i have a doppler that i use about once a week or once every other week and baby's heartbeat is always strong and i find it right away whenever i check

i found the diaper bag we were wanting on craigslist today for $40 in excellent condition doesnt even looked used what so ever! thats $60 saved :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## SurpriseBub

That's terrible, Raspberry. Wishing you (And baby) a quick recovery/return home.


----------



## ttc126

Aww so sorry Ras! 

That's great Bridget! I don't shop on Craig's list but i do go to the used baby clothes stores here! Sometimes you can find great deals on barely used items! 

So one thing i learned last time with baby shopping is not to go overboard on the newborn stuff. I was so sad that my son didn't even get to wear all of his outfits before outgrowing them. I now limit myself to 10 per size...lol. So now with his 18 month clothes I am getting 10 outfits total. More than that and it seems he just doesn't wear them! 

Also i noticed last year that from now too the end of the year they have all kinds of baby sales on carseats and cribs etc.... so coming up soon i think a lot of major purchases will be on good deals :)

I guess I'm weird here... i feel like i would not trust a gender scan before 18-20 weeks. I know they have great equipment now and everything but still...lol. I'd wonder and wonder! Just my personal thought and I'm very happy for everyone who already knows :) 

Anyone else having headaches? Bleh!!!! I'm wanting to whine! I'm actually really really exhausted right now and I'm sure my blood is acting up. I have an appointment Tuesday. Last time i got my transfusion at 22 weeks. That's only a few weeks away from now. I'm sure that's why.I'm having the headaches and exhaustion. I go through pregnancy with about half the hemoglobin of normal people :( Whine over! 

I think you have a lovely bump megan. You too melly. 

Oh! We finally settled on names! Jude Mason or Lainey*Joy :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh Raspberry, how awful. :( I hope you're feeling better soon. 

ttc, that is tough about the haemoglobin. I was just reading today that pregnant twin mums double their blood volume during pregnancy! DOUBLE!!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

got a dekor plus diaper pail and two 2 pack of refills for only $25 on craigslist
yay for saving money
i like the way the dekor plus diaper pale looks


----------



## jmandrews

I have the decker. The only thing I don't like about it is when the baby doesn't need changed as much the trash really stinks because it takes longer to fill up.


----------



## bridgetboo62

what does the difference in flow regarding bottle nipples have to do with?
like when would you use slow flow? medium flow? fast flow? so confused


----------



## bridgetboo62

jmandrews said:


> I have the decker. The only thing I don't like about it is when the baby doesn't need changed as much the trash really stinks because it takes longer to fill up.

you mean when you open it or even from the outside when it hasnt been opened in a while?
i thought it was suppose to lock in odors pretty well and only stink when you open it to throw a diaper in


couldnt you just make the bag smaller? and change it more often?


----------



## ttc126

Melly, i think i must be dumb! I thought every pregnant mom doubled her blood volume? Am I crazy? 

If blood volume doubles even more with twins i think I'd seriously die during pregnancy. Or at least be bed ridden... see? That's why YOU get surprise twins and not me :) Lol!!!! :)


----------



## MellyH

ttc, here's an abstract from a medical journal that says that average pregnancies, the blood volume is increased by a factor of 1.5. Which makes sense if in twin pregnancies the blood volume is increased by a factor of 2!!!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/4075604


----------



## ttc126

Thanks! I was getting my info from my ob i had last pregnancy. I'm not surprised i was misinformed. In case I haven't mentioned...He was a complete ASS of a dr. Excuse the language. Gotta let it out sometimes :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh Melly does my body know about the increased blood volume. I have spider veins breaking out on my legs because they can't cope with the volume. My one varicose vein I had gets huge by the end of the day.

raspberry I hope you and your little lady are feeling better soon. X

Headaches are a frequent pain for me. I try not to take anything but a lot of the time I have no choice. I drink plenty of water but I try and drink more when one strikes.


----------



## Mumofboys87

Hey girls can I join you all? 
I'm due on the 20th feb with a very shock baby. We have four boys already and were quite content with this. But this baby came along and now were all super excited! Hoping to find some girls to talk to and perhaps a bump buddie. Xxx


----------



## EMYJC

I've just sent my boy off for his first day at school today. &#128546;&#128153;&#128153; praying he likes it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2nd time

EMYJC said:


> I've just sent my boy off for his first day at school today. &#128546;&#128153;&#128153; praying he likes it.

Too cute my eldest starts on wed I cant bear it shes still my baby


----------



## Megamegan

Hi mumofboys! Welcome and congrats! A bunch of us are due right around Feb 20, so essentially everyone in here is a bump buddy :) When did you find out you are pregnant?


----------



## Megamegan

ttc, I hear what you're saying about finding out the gender before 18 weeks. That's why we are going right at about 17 weeks, and then we aren't announcing it publicly (probably will tell our parents) until 20 weeks when we get another scan to confirm. Also the place I'm going has a policy that if they can't tell for certain, you get to come back in a week or two for another free scan. So that's cool.


----------



## Megamegan

I had to look up articles yesterday to help dad-to-be cope with his pregnant wife's craziness. The emotions are hitting me HARD starting this past week and I'm suddenly turning into some kind of monster. I feel so bad for my DH :( Looking for ways to cope, but when it hits me, I'm out of control. I saw a lot of men saying "this isn't the woman I married" and "will she ever go back to normal" and that kind of thing. So at least I know I'm not alone.


----------



## ttc126

Megan I'm the same way with the emotions! I think 15-16 weeks was worst for me. I wonder if there's some kind of hormone surge then? I started feeling a little more reasonable the past few days :)


----------



## Megamegan

I will be so grateful if this is a passing phase. I think I did read there's a growth spurt around this time.


----------



## Feronia

We finally finished moving into our new place. Ugh, that was by far the worst move EVER! This was our 9th move, and we wouldn't have done it if we didn't have to, but it was the worst... (and we've done 3 international road trip moves). I think being pregnant, having a toddler, and having absolutely no help contributed to it. I lifted way too many heavy things and my abdominal muscles are sore. I feel like crap, but we're moved! We also had to get a new car since ours broke completely, so DH's parents helped with that... but they used paypal so we ended up having to drain our account and we didn't have enough money to buy food for a few days. Thankfully the money came in last night so we went on a grocery run!

Weren't you planning on cosleeping, bridget, or did you change your mind?

I remember making a baby registry with our first, and thankfully nobody bought us anything from it, because we didn't need it. (We didn't send out the link, we just had it in case someone asked.) Someone gave us a free crib and we didn't use it once. Not once! We finally gave it away to someone else who needed a crib. But diaper warmers? Those exist? Some of these things sound like they just kept inventing whatever they could think of in order to convince first time parents that babies "need" it. Sorry if I sound bitter, lol, it's just that if you're really, really in financial need, you can do it for under $300 total for the first 6 months to a year. A newborn only needs love, milk, diaper changes, and a source of warmth. The rest figures itself out, and if you prepare for those 4 things, you can go out and get anything you think would be helpful after the baby is here and it's no rush. Just something I learned from our first from being in a really tight spot financially!


----------



## laura109

Hi raspberry my due date has been moved to feb the 11th can you change it please? Thanks xx

hope everyones well. Still got 3 weeks to go till gender and 20 week scan.got a lovely bump now. Feeling alot more energy the last few days too!!! 

Brought some bottles and baby vests and bibs. A few blankets too!!

Just ordered a bath a toiletry set and a changing table from asda baby event. 

Are you girls buying stuff?

im deffo enjoying the 2nd trimester. Love hearing my babys heart beating on the doppler. So nice to be past the scary sickly first trimester!!! Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## bridgetboo62

we may still cosleep it really depends on what works best for baby once he or she is here
but i have always dreamed of having a nursery so that is why the crib and everything
plus it will be convenient for nap times especially when LO gets older and can crawl walk ect

diaper warmers are actually pretty useful if your baby HATES the cold of the wipes like my sister first did it would take forever to calm him down after a change and then she got a warmer and viola no more diaper changing fussiness. it just makes them more comfortable and i think that is the goal to make them as comfortable as possible


----------



## MellyH

Feronia! I was literally just about to PM you to find out how things were going. Glad the move is done, sorry it was so awful :(


----------



## Captain

Hi ladies!

Trying to catch up on the pages I've missed over the last few days. Thanks for the messages regarding OH's knee surgery! All went well, they didn't give him a general anaesthetic because of his cough/cold so they gave him a spinal block instead, made me feel much more at ease.

I'm pretty sure I've been feeling baby kick and move over the last few days, even OH can feel it too which has been amazing!

Still staying with the in-laws, should be back home in two weeks and then we'll have our gender scan to look forward to, can't wait to find out!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i still havent felt movement i dont think :(
kinda worried that my placenta is in the front
but wont know until our scan on the 10th

still hear heartbeat on doppler so im not too worried


----------



## RaspberryK

bridgetboo62 said:


> we may still cosleep it really depends on what works best for baby once he or she is here
> but i have always dreamed of having a nursery so that is why the crib and everything
> plus it will be convenient for nap times especially when LO gets older and can crawl walk ect
> 
> diaper warmers are actually pretty useful if your baby HATES the cold of the wipes like my sister first did it would take forever to calm him down after a change and then she got a warmer and viola no more diaper changing fussiness. it just makes them more comfortable and i think that is the goal to make them as comfortable as possible

Alternatively use warm water and a cloth or accidentally find out the best warmer is by the radiator lol. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks for all the well wishes I was released 2 hours ago after 3 litres of iv fluid (had ketones in my urine til just after lunch) and I'm no longer sick but have been given some anti sickness tablets to take if I need them. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

RaspberryK said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> we may still cosleep it really depends on what works best for baby once he or she is here
> but i have always dreamed of having a nursery so that is why the crib and everything
> plus it will be convenient for nap times especially when LO gets older and can crawl walk ect
> 
> diaper warmers are actually pretty useful if your baby HATES the cold of the wipes like my sister first did it would take forever to calm him down after a change and then she got a warmer and viola no more diaper changing fussiness. it just makes them more comfortable and i think that is the goal to make them as comfortable as possible
> 
> Alternatively use warm water and a cloth or accidentally find out the best warmer is by the radiator lol.
> 
> XxClick to expand...



meh the wipe warmers really arent all that expensive


----------



## RaspberryK

I just can't be arsed with a tonne of baby clutter as we live in a teeny tiny cottage. 
We will hopefully be moving before February but even so I think I'll try and be minimalist about what we get. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome, mum of boys! We are expecting a lovely surprise right around the same time as you! (Feb 17 for me). :)


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> we may still cosleep it really depends on what works best for baby once he or she is here
> but i have always dreamed of having a nursery so that is why the crib and everything
> plus it will be convenient for nap times especially when LO gets older and can crawl walk ect
> 
> diaper warmers are actually pretty useful if your baby HATES the cold of the wipes like my sister first did it would take forever to calm him down after a change and then she got a warmer and viola no more diaper changing fussiness. it just makes them more comfortable and i think that is the goal to make them as comfortable as possible
> 
> Alternatively use warm water and a cloth or accidentally find out the best warmer is by the radiator lol.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hehe, yeah I was about to say we just used reusable wipes with warm water. Works like a charm!

I think I missed what happened to you RaspberryK, but glad you were released and everything is okay! :flower:


----------



## SurpriseBub

On buying stuff- i agree that they sell a lot of ridiculous things. I think they must make a lot of money off of pregnant women anxiety buying or just getting over excited! I know the stuff we will definitely want/need and will buy those things. A lot of the knick knacks we will leave and then buy if we feel we need it when baby is here. I think the only pricey item I want is a tripp trapp high chair. I don't think that is too outrageous though, as it follows into childhood. 

Having watched kids in a couple of European countries, the differences are pretty amazing in terms of what people buy for baby in the US vs Europe- nobody in Switzerland had a mechanical swing! (We won't either). We aren't super cash strapped, but I can't justify spending on clunky junk like that! (Though maybe I would if we were having twins). There is also something I don't like about the idea of putting a baby in a mechanical thing like that. Holding her or having her in a baby wrap is a much more natural solution in my opinion! As you say, feronia- baby needs love, clothes, diapers and food... and it seems foolish to throw money away and fill your home with stuff just for the sake of it. I think less is more is the way to go for starters- it's not like you can't buy something later on if you change your mind. Once the money is gone on the other hand, the deed is done. 

There are also lots if deals to be had- ie. In the us graco is currently offering $25 back on car seats (wherever you buy it). Also the registry discounts for Amazon and babies r us. So far I have just bought clothing (to celebrate good appointments and little milestones). I think car seat/s will be our first big purchase as we may as well save that money. 

So glad you are moved, feronia! Though it sounds like it was a bit of an ordeal. Hope you can rest up and recuperate over the next couple of days. 

Glad to hear you are home, raspberry! :)


----------



## MellyH

Welcome momofboys!

How do wipes warmers work? Are they sitting there turned on all the time? I'd be more concerned about the carbon footprint than the clutter. :lol: They probably don't take up much more space than a big box of wipes would anyway!


----------



## Feronia

Totally agree with you, surprisebub! We're just so used to living below the poverty line (we've been on our own since 18, paid our way through college and grad school, etc.) that we got really used to improvising and making do with what we had. It really let me know which things are really necessary and which things are money grabs. For instance, even though we bedshared and had baby sleep on one of us most of the time, we used this as a baby bed for my daughter for the first few months when I needed to move about hands free. It's a laundry basket with towels at the bottom and a sheet laid flat at the top. :haha: It was awesome, and so easy to transport!

For this baby I spent $80 on a convertible car seat, $35 total on cloth diapers that will last from newborn to toddler, and I'll be getting a woven wrap to use for him/her too. Other than that, I think we're set! Hand me down clothes and blankets otherwise. :)
 



Attached Files:







PC232836.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridgetboo62 said:
> 
> 
> we may still cosleep it really depends on what works best for baby once he or she is here
> but i have always dreamed of having a nursery so that is why the crib and everything
> plus it will be convenient for nap times especially when LO gets older and can crawl walk ect
> 
> diaper warmers are actually pretty useful if your baby HATES the cold of the wipes like my sister first did it would take forever to calm him down after a change and then she got a warmer and viola no more diaper changing fussiness. it just makes them more comfortable and i think that is the goal to make them as comfortable as possible
> 
> Alternatively use warm water and a cloth or accidentally find out the best warmer is by the radiator lol.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe, yeah I was about to say we just used reusable wipes with warm water. Works like a charm!
> 
> I think I missed what happened to you RaspberryK, but glad you were released and everything is okay! :flower:Click to expand...

I love reusable wipes even when we gave up cloth nappies I still used them. 

Thank you, I'm tiredobviously and have arm pain where the iv was in and also sore where they tried to insert it numerous other places but really much much better. Hopefully no more sick bugs for me, plus scary as I've never stayed in hospital and I was alone. 
Xx
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Totally agree with you, surprisebub! We're just so used to living below the poverty line (we've been on our own since 18, paid our way through college and grad school, etc.) that we got really used to improvising and making do with what we had. It really let me know which things are really necessary and which things are money grabs. For instance, even though we bedshared and had baby sleep on one of us most of the time, we used this as a baby bed for my daughter for the first few months when I needed to move about hands free. It's a laundry basket with towels at the bottom and a sheet laid flat at the top. :haha: It was awesome, and so easy to transport!
> 
> For this baby I spent $80 on a convertible car seat, $35 total on cloth diapers that will last from newborn to toddler, and I'll be getting a woven wrap to use for him/her too. Other than that, I think we're set! Hand me down clothes and blankets otherwise. :)

That's awesome, reminds me of how babies used to sleep in a drawer lined with blankets. 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Totally agree with you, surprisebub! We're just so used to living below the poverty line (we've been on our own since 18, paid our way through college and grad school, etc.) that we got really used to improvising and making do with what we had. It really let me know which things are really necessary and which things are money grabs. For instance, even though we bedshared and had baby sleep on one of us most of the time, we used this as a baby bed for my daughter for the first few months when I needed to move about hands free. It's a laundry basket with towels at the bottom and a sheet laid flat at the top. :haha: It was awesome, and so easy to transport!
> 
> For this baby I spent $80 on a convertible car seat, $35 total on cloth diapers that will last from newborn to toddler, and I'll be getting a woven wrap to use for him/her too. Other than that, I think we're set! Hand me down clothes and blankets otherwise. :)

I don't think I could go quite as minimalist as you! :) ...but we will certainly not fall for all the bells and whistles. 

I am really not having a good day- found my underpants were wet just before and am really freaked out that I have an incompetent cervix or some other big problem brewing :( I so wish I could fast forward to Feb and be told that all goes smoothly.


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> I don't think I could go quite as minimalist as you! :) ...but we will certainly not fall for all the bells and whistles.
> 
> I am really not having a good day- found my underpants were wet just before and am really freaked out that I have an incompetent cervix or some other big problem brewing :( I so wish I could fast forward to Feb and be told that all goes smoothly.

Could it be a loss of bladder control, or very heavy discharge? If you need some reassurance then definitely call your care provider and he/she can tell you what it is. It's normal to have a ton of clear discharge, so hopefully it's only that!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i get ridiculous amounts of sometimes clear sometimes white discharge all the time and its been that way since i found out i was pregnant. its really gross and annoying


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, feronia. I had a shower and nothing since, so maybe it was just discharge. I don't think was my bladder... It just feels like the stakes are so high and you hear so many stories about things going bad. Ugh. I think that I will just monitor myself and contact the doctor if it or anything else strange happens. 

Thanks again :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

bridgetboo62 said:


> i get ridiculous amounts of sometimes clear sometimes white discharge all the time and its been that way since i found out i was pregnant. its really gross and annoying

Thanks, bridget. I think that is what it was.. I just hate any change as it freaks me out and throws me for a loop.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Surprisebub I freaked out last week my underwear were wet too. It was just discharge and I had to wear a liner to cope with it. It seems to have settled down to just the annoying amount I had previously again maybe a hormone surge? Hopefully that is all it was for you too x

Ladies talking of hormone does anyone every get a rush of something I can only describe as a relaxing surge - you know the kind you got with a good pain killer when they kicked in? Lol it happens a lot and I just wondered if it's normal and what causes it? Off for a Google x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, shells! Good to know that it happened to you and all was fine :) I have calmed down as it stopped. Will call my dr if it happens again.


----------



## xxshellsxx

> Ladies talking of hormone does anyone every get a rush of something I can only describe as a relaxing surge - you know the kind you got with a good pain killer when they kicked in? Lol it happens a lot and I just wondered if it's normal and what causes it? Off for a Google x

Answered my own question without realising lol 'relaxin' is the hormone responsible for that feeling! Relaxes the blood vessels to ease blood flow and the ligaments for growing.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah excess amounts of discharge is common and normal in all stages of pregnancy
according to my doctor and google and other moms haha


----------



## jmandrews

Yes totally normal. I'm having it too. More this time than with my first.


----------



## Mumofboys87

Megamegan said:


> Hi mumofboys! Welcome and congrats! A bunch of us are due right around Feb 20, so essentially everyone in here is a bump buddy :) When did you find out you are pregnant?

Thanks. I found out when I was 5 weeks. It was a shock! I was on the injection for the last 2 years! Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Shells, I would almost kill for a surge of relaxin to hit me. I feel nothing but stress, tension, and near-exploding emotion at all times. Relaxing would be an amazing sensation, I'm waiting for it.

I'm very upset tonight because DH knows how much I HATE surprises of any kind, yet he apparently has been planning a surprise gender reveal party, including having our moms come here from out of state. I'm really, really upset that he did this without telling me, because I had a completely different plan in my head (that we agreed on). Now I'm happy I have 2 weeks to wrap my head around it, but I mean, how many times do I have to tell him what I like? I know I'm being unreasonable and overreacting, but I can't help it. So anyway. Now we're having a gender reveal party, yay. Not happy yet, but I will be. Very happy my own mom will finally get to be at an ultrasound. It means a lot to me.

Like I said. I'll take some of that relaxin now. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

decided that i really like gender neutral colors 
so pretty much completed my registry tonight because i got really bored haha


----------



## ttc126

Ras, so very glad you're home and ok :) I'm so sorry that's extremely scary being at the hospital so sick and alone :( Hope the sicky bugs STAY AWAY! :hugs:

Feronia, glad to hear you're all moved! Sounds very hellish having no help PLUS car troubles! 
I'm so with you on the unnecessary baby supplies! I really wish I had done things differently with ds! We by no means went overboard but we did things like buy an infant seat that was too heavy to carry with him in it once he was 4 months old and i wish we just had gotten a convertible from the start. I also wouldn't have wasted money on his huge heavy stroller because I'm already getting ready to sell it because we don't use it now! So much we think we "need" lol!!!! I also am so glad we're all set up with diapers (prefolds and covers) for #2 with nothing to buy this time! 

Megan, you're husband is so sweet! :) I do totally see why you're upset! I hate surprises too! Hugs Hon! I swear i feel less pissy now so hopefully the same will happen for you! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Routine midwife appointment this morning went great :) everything absolutely fine blood pressure 122/65 has not budged since booking in appointment. 

Also said I'm fine to fly on my holiday in 4 weeks to Ireland :)

Anatomy ultrasound on the 19th september and then next midwife appointment on the 30th September :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I love gender neutral colours too, I avoided baby blue with ds, I got a lot of his clothes when we were still team yellow (til birth), his pram and other bits were lime green.
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

we will probably get a lot of gender specific items from friends and family
so it will be awesome to have gender neutral things too!


----------



## Feronia

Hehe, one thing I learned is that even if you tell people you like gender neutral colours the most AND don't tell people the sex of the baby, you'll only get neutral clothes before the baby is born. After DD was born, we only got pink frilly things despite telling people we liked neutral. :dohh: Oh well, at least she's clothed!

Thanks, ttc126! We used prefolds with DD but since we don't have a washer or dryer here, I wanted to try flats and handwashing/ air drying. I handwashed some of DD's prefolds last night and they still aren't dry in the morning... Has anyone tried flats?

I get my second blood draw today for SIPS and should have my results next week. I know someone mentioned a blood problem (was it Kell disease? Something like that?) earlier in the thread, and apparently my midwives offer to test for things like that, so I consented. I'm not sure whether I was tested with DD.

Glad your appointment with the midwife went well, shells, and that's awesome you get to go on your vacation to Ireland!


----------



## bridgetboo62

well we definitely want to find out the gender and hopefully we will be a week from tomorrow and we arent going to keep it from people that would just be too hard and i dont see the point. we will be announcing on facebook after our scan on the 10th and are hoping to be able to announce a gender then simultaneously


----------



## River54

Just signed up for 5 free baby legs when paying the shipping...they are soo cute - can't wait..
promo code was 4MYBABYCA for Canadians...
Anybody else do this?


----------



## Feronia

River54, I did the Canadian baby legs deal about a year ago for my daughter. They're awesome and we used them all the time! :thumbup:



bridgetboo62 said:


> well we definitely want to find out the gender and hopefully we will be a week from tomorrow and we arent going to keep it from people that would just be too hard and i dont see the point. we will be announcing on facebook after our scan on the 10th and are hoping to be able to announce a gender then simultaneously

We didn't tell anyone the sex for two reasons. 1.) We really, really only wanted to receive neutral gifts if people were going to send us stuff and 2.) we didn't want to receive gender-specific advice like "what it's like to raise a girl" or "what it's like to raise a boy." We're both really into deemphasizing gender identity as an important early construct since I think it can be really limiting. If she wants to wear pink "girly" things, that's fine, but she should choose it on her own and not feel limited. She wears a huge variety of clothes, we don't point out people as "boys" or "girls" (though she's figured that out on her own, lol, I'm not sure how), and she plays with tools and trucks equally, if not more, than she plays with dolls. That's just how we're raising her, so people can find out the sex at birth like we are this time. :D

I did receive my booking for my anatomy scan for October 3rd, but I'm still about 95% sure we're going to cancel it. I just want to talk to my midwife next Tuesday before making the final decision, and I'll also get my SIPS bloodwork results back then!


----------



## jmandrews

Wish I could feel the baby. I felt DD at 15 weeks 6 days so I thought for sure I'd be able to feel this baby by now.
Gender scan in 3 days! I'm feeling boy. :) can't wait to find out!


----------



## River54

With my dd, my mum made sure people knew my tastes if they wanted to buy things for baby. It was great. Most things I got, were somewhat inline with what I liked in terms of colours. 
A co-worker whose shower I was at recently, had also 'spread the word' she was having a girl, but hated pink frilly things. Most people respected that, but a few did not. Some, like me, actually asked what colours she liked best and went with those...it takes all kinds...

OH doesn't want to buy much of anything until we know the gender...it may have something to do with us going to a few baby stores and not seeing really any cute gender neutral stuff at the time. Hopefully I can drag him to a couple other stores...Both of us are fairly conservative though, so we don't like extremes one way or another.

I have been knitting a bunch of stuff, and trying to keep in mind so far what I'd like to put on a boy or a girl.


----------



## savvysaver

Does anyone else not have much of a bump yet? I figured by now at 17 weeks it would be noticeable that I was pregnant. People are constantly looking at my stomach, probably wondering where the two babies are! I am only up 2-3 pounds from my original weight...hoping I pop out soon, I am getting quite worried.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i completely agree with the playing with tools and trucks equally as much as playing with dolls. no matter what gender we have we are going to be making all sorts of toys available to them.


----------



## Feronia

It really sucks worrying, doesn't it? I swear I felt my daughter earlier than this, and I thought I felt this baby a few weeks ago, but I haven't felt anything since. I really thought being about 16 weeks on a second baby would mean I'd be feeling something! I see my midwife at 17 weeks and I'll see whether she can hear the heartbeat on a fetoscope. I know it's early, but maybe an experienced midwife can hear something!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, that was me with kell antibodies :) That's great you went ahead with the test and you'll have results soon! I'm sure everything will be totally normal and great! 

I thought i felt baby early on then NOTHING for quite awhile! Then at 17 weeks bam! Unmistakable crazy moving! Even more than I felt at 24 weeks with ds! I'm sure you ladies will feel your babies soon :)

Today i had a blood appointment. My blood pressure was 88/54!!! I've been feeling like crap and nearly passing out so at least i know why now! Called my ob and the nurse gave me some suggestions like drinking 80oz of water a day and eating every two hours. And i get to eat more salt! :)


----------



## 2nd time

I had a mw app today hr 168bpm guessing girl this has always worked for us, my bp was 80/42 which is stupid low not sure what to do about it


----------



## Feronia

The low blood pressure sucks, but it's normal at least. It's usually the lowest in the second trimester and then will gradually raise back up. There's not much you can do besides trying to get up slowly, drink lots of water, and sit down if you feel like you're going to faint. It's been getting colder here, which has definitely helped me feel less light headed.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i just had my blood pressure checked last week at the dentist after i got my dental xrays done of my teeth and it wasnt too low
but i sometimes do feel faint and need to sit down
but even before pregnancy i felt faint like in the shower
and would have to sit in the shower


----------



## Captain

River54 said:


> Just signed up for 5 free baby legs when paying the shipping...they are soo cute - can't wait..
> promo code was 4MYBABYCA for Canadians...
> Anybody else do this?

Where's this from, River?


----------



## jmandrews

I am surprised they did X-rays on you while you are pregnant. Mine won't do them until after I have the baby.


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> Does anyone else not have much of a bump yet? I figured by now at 17 weeks it would be noticeable that I was pregnant. People are constantly looking at my stomach, probably wondering where the two babies are! I am only up 2-3 pounds from my original weight...hoping I pop out soon, I am getting quite worried.

If you were losing weight and/or have only gained a couple of pounds, it doesn't sound unreasonable for the bubs to not yet be a proper baby bump. I think a lot depends on things like your body shape, too. People seem to say that they pop between 16 and 22 weeks, so it is surely brewing! :)

I am getting impatient for movement. And really want to get the anatomy scan done (with the all clear!). I guess pregnancy is an anxiety laden marathon, not a sprint...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> It really sucks worrying, doesn't it? I swear I felt my daughter earlier than this, and I thought I felt this baby a few weeks ago, but I haven't felt anything since. I really thought being about 16 weeks on a second baby would mean I'd be feeling something! I see my midwife at 17 weeks and I'll see whether she can hear the heartbeat on a fetoscope. I know it's early, but maybe an experienced midwife can hear something!

Hope baby starts doing some flips for you shortly!!!


----------



## River54

Captain said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Just signed up for 5 free baby legs when paying the shipping...they are soo cute - can't wait..
> promo code was 4MYBABYCA for Canadians...
> Anybody else do this?
> 
> Where's this from, River?Click to expand...

https://www.babyleggings.com/ After the 5 pair are in the cart, enter the promo code. It will take off all but shipping. If you add more legs to it, you only pay 2.50 per pair. I ended up ordering 8 pairs altogether and only paid just under $25 CAD (this includes the shipping costs) for them all.


----------



## MellyH

jmandrews said:


> I am surprised they did X-rays on you while you are pregnant. Mine won't do them until after I have the baby.

I'm also surprised! I had a dentist appointment a month or so ago and they absolutely deferred x-rays when I said I was pregnant. 

savvy, I have a substantial bump now, I've put on 8-9 pounds. Could just be your build, or when your bubbas are planning on their growth spurt! I had a big growth spurt two weeks ago to one week ago, but actually not much change this week. 

No definitive movement here yet :( Hopefully soon!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hopefully those of you feeling crappy due to low blood pressure will feel better soon, I used to be like that as a teenager xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

My bump has really grown now too! I'm almost feeling like a support belt might be in my sights....my bump is starting to feel "heavy" and very hard. I've even bumped it into things now! Haha I'm not even sure how much exactly I've gained...somewhere around 10lb...but its 10lbs I lost last year that I was maintaining. So it doesn't really feel like an increase to me when I'm used to being this weight.


----------



## 2nd time

I always have low bp but yesterdays was silly, my mw also comented on how much weight I have lost no bump here atall she even told me to eat lots of high calorie foods


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies , how's everyone been? I know I've been away for a couple days. Anyway nothing new for me, I have a prenatal appointment in 2 weeks and hopefully my doctors schedules my anatomy scan and I find out the gender since I'll be 19 weeks when I see him. I'm really excited even though I still have no bump. Every time I go to the doctor they say my baby is perfect size. I'll just be so glad when I actually find out :)


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I haven't felt any definite movements yet and it's my 3rd definitely had felt number 2 by now. 
I'm finding out babies sec Friday and I'm so excited so I can pick a pram I'm in love with a green one but don't want green if it's a girl will go for red.


----------



## bridgetboo62

well they didnt ask me before they started taking them
and it only occurred to me about half way through then i told them and then they said i dont have to continue but i wasnt too worried about it and im still not its just dental xrays and chances of anything happening are soooo slim. my sister had dental xrays done in second tri with her first. second tri is the safest time to get dental work done ect. so they put another pad on me and finished the xrays. im also getting some fillings done this month 

i think thats strange i would consider green to be more gender neutral than red i dont know why. i love the color green and dont consider it to be particularly boyish


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> If you were losing weight and/or have only gained a couple of pounds, it doesn't sound unreasonable for the bubs to not yet be a proper baby bump. I think a lot depends on things like your body shape, too. People seem to say that they pop between 16 and 22 weeks, so it is surely brewing! :)
> 
> I am getting impatient for movement. And really want to get the anatomy scan done (with the all clear!). I guess pregnancy is an anxiety laden marathon, not a sprint...

I guess I really can't expect a bump if I only put on 2-3lbs so far! I didn't think of it that way. I guess I am just filled with worry, hoping they are growing and everything is okay. My hips are a bit wider than other woman and I am tall (5'-9"), my stomach is sticking out a tiny bit and it is harder. 

I am impatient for definite movement too, I felt a little popping but I am not completely sure. When is your anatomy scan? Are you finding out the gender? Mine is September 16th!




MellyH said:


> savvy, I have a substantial bump now, I've put on 8-9 pounds. Could just be your build, or when your bubbas are planning on their growth spurt! I had a big growth spurt two weeks ago to one week ago, but actually not much change this week.
> 
> No definitive movement here yet :( Hopefully soon!

Thanks Melly, I feel bigger than a week or two ago and my jeans are definitely snug in the waist. My stomach isn't flat like usual, I do have a mini bump but nothing like the cute bumps I see posted here and on facebook.


----------



## savvysaver

bridgetboo62 said:


> well they didnt ask me before they started taking them
> and it only occurred to me about half way through then i told them and then they said i dont have to continue but i wasnt too worried about it and im still not its just dental xrays and chances of anything happening are soooo slim. my sister had dental xrays done in second tri with her first. second tri is the safest time to get dental work done ect. so they put another pad on me and finished the xrays. im also getting some fillings done this month

I just got fillings in my 2nd trimester, my OB told me that I would be safe and it was better to get them now since I wouldn't want an infection while pregnant. They told me I needed the numbing med without epinephrine.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Really I never thought like that aw maybe I can have green whatever it is then thanks bridgetboo62


----------



## bridgetboo62

haha no problem! just my opinion!


----------



## Feronia

I think green, red, yellow, and orange are all gender-neutral, at least in North America. I have friends in the UK who dress their boys in really bright, rainbow-y purple clothes and that seems to be standard. I'm jealous I can't find clothes that cool here!

I'm also very, very surprised they didn't ask you that you were pregnant, bridget. I'm asked at every dental appointment. Yes, it's safest to do dental work in the second trimester, but that's assuming you DON'T do x-rays or use certain kinds of anesthesia that cross the placenta. When I went in for dental work in the second trimester with my DD, they used old x-rays on file for me and said they'd do new ones after the birth. They also didn't have the safe kind of anesthesia on hand for pregnancy so they offered to do it without any meds. No thanks, lol. I'll go through childbirth without pain meds, but not dental work! :haha: I did all of my fillings after birth.

Make sure they know which anesthesia is safe for pregnancy if you decide to go back!

16 weeks! What fruit is it now? I annoy my DH every week by telling him the fruit and he hates knowing, so I need to do it today, hehe.


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> They also didn't have the safe kind of anesthesia on hand for pregnancy so they offered to do it without any meds. No thanks, lol. I'll go through childbirth without pain meds, but not dental work! :haha: I did all of my fillings after birth.


No way would I be able to sit in that chair with the drill going without meds! My teeth hurt just thinking about it! My dentist was great, he called and spoke with my OB and then ordered the special meds without epinephrine. The only drawback is that the meds don't last long or get me as numb but I didn't feel any pain and he worked as quickly as possible. I figured with the twins coming, there was no way I would make it back in after they were born.


----------



## jmandrews

Has my 16 weeks appt today. :) baby sounded great. HB in 150s! Anatomy scan and appt is oct. 14th. So thankful I have my gender scan on Friday! I couldn't wait that long!


----------



## xxshellsxx

jmandrews glad your appointment went well :thumbup: Good luck on friday, so exciting!

I had a check up and had some niggly going on with a tooth that has a filling, dentist offered to replace it even though it looked ok. I booked my appointment... but cancelled it a week later, the thought of them doing a filling without x-rays didn't sit well with me (i have curved roots on most of my back teeth) may as well wait and they can do the x-rays and i'll know they are doing it right lol (i've had so much dental work done i hardly have a full tooth left) If it was an emergancy and causing pain or infection i would go with it but still no x-rays! x


----------



## bridgetboo62

well my dentist is through kaiser permanente a big corporation so im sure they have the right anesthesia on hand
i also dont really know if i believe that dental xrays can cause any negative affects on the fetus while pregnant
the levels of radition are soooo low especially with newer machines and my dentist office has all of the newest equipment their panoramic xray machine looks like something straight out of a scifi movie you stand there straight as can be facing this mirror and put your hands on these handle bars and your chin on this chin rest and then bite down on this thing and there is like this red lazer and this big thing goes all the way around your head
i wouldnt be getting an xray of my abdomen for kidney stones or a cat scan though


----------



## MellyH

My dentist is through KP as well and they wouldn't do the x-rays! I guess every practice has its own rules. I'm sure it will be fine bridget :D


----------



## Feronia

I would ask anyway, bridget. They don't necessarily know. My dentist went and got some giant book and double checked everything he was going to use. I mean, it's unsettling that your dentist did the x-ray when he wasn't supposed to. (The American Dental Association says that x-rays during pregnancy should be postponed until after birth unless it's an emergency.)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Started scrapbooking today got baby , it's so much fun ! :)


----------



## MiniBump

My dentist somehow does x-rays whilst you're sitting in the chair! I've never noticed an x-ray machine and they don't bring any other equipment in so I'm not sure how that works! Must be in the big overhead light thingy :wacko:

I recently had the decayed centres of two adjacent teeth drilled out (and there was literally just three sides of each tooth left and a massive chasm in between) and filled without anaesthetic and, apart from a bit of sensitivity from the tons of water they spray in there, it really wasn't too bad!


----------



## ttc126

Dcm, i scrapbook too! Sadly i still need to finish my pregnancy one from ds but i did do his whole first year and am so proud i had it ready for his bday :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

So hormonal this week! Somebody said weeks 15-16 is a big week for development so I hope it's just a high hormone rush. My boobs are also getting sore again like they did in the beginning!


----------



## xxshellsxx

bumblebeexo said:


> So hormonal this week! Somebody said weeks 15-16 is a big week for development so I hope it's just a high hormone rush. My boobs are also getting sore again like they did in the beginning!

mine got really sore again around that time and are still sore now! I've also got the most annoying throbbing and tingly nipples lol x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hooray for a good appt jmandrews! Nothing feels as good as getting the dr's thumbs up!! Excited to hear what you are having, too :) 

I am booked for a routine dental exam in November, but like many of you suggest, I had thought I would put it off. 

Funnily enough I started a book (a magnetic album, so not quite a scrapbook) for baby last week. So far, I just have some scan pics and notes from us to baby in there.


----------



## Megamegan

What a coincidence that everyone is talking about dental work today... I was gonna come on here and tell you all that it feels like I have a loose tooth today! One of my two front teeth, it feels loose when I move my face a certain way, like exactly how it felt to have a loose tooth as a child. It's not so loose that it's moving around or anything, but how strange! I take really good care of my teeth and have cleanings every 6 months, but I guess pregnancy can cause this because of the relaxin...? So weird.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

On the topic of dentists....I had an appointment last month for a cleaning. I told them I was pregnant so they didn't do xrays and the dentist didnt even "check" for cavities, even though I'm sure I have one....it doesn't bother me too bad so I'll hold out until baby is here.


----------



## bridgetboo62

yes they say that uneccessary xrays should be postponed however
dental xrays are not anywhere near severe enough to be worrisom 
definitely within the safe range that is what my midwife who is also through kaiser told me
its pretty much a fact
if you can have an emergency cat scan during pregnancy that is within safe range and does affect the fetus then you can have about a million dental xrays before it will affect the fetus
and it wasnt my dentist that took them its never the dentist that takes them
its always the assistant
i have always had really weak enamel on my teeth and frequently need to have cavities filled. they need to be caught as early as possible. i go to the dentist very regularly at least 6 times a year because of it and because we have very good employee insurance its only $5 every appointment no matter if its a root canal or just a cleaning.


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget, I'm sure you're fine. People are just saying they're surprised the dentist didn't ask beforehand because it's very common practice to avoid x-rays in pregnancy, but I'm sure at the end of the day you have nothing to actually worry about. Doctors almost always like to err on the side of caution on that stuff.

Another "err on the side of caution" in pregnancy is alcohol. I've had about half a glass of wine twice in the past week. I felt I needed to relax and my DH and I decided it was safe. Plus all my "super conservative" friends who have had kids told me "yes have your glass of wine!" hahaha.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm sure you are fine, bridget. I will take this whole discussion as a good reminder to be extra cautious with any medical things in pregnancy. 

What is the difference between the 'good' and 'bad' local anesthesia, feronia?


----------



## bridgetboo62

thanks guys!
im sure im fine too!
but my scan in a week will confirm it!


----------



## MellyH

I was convinced I would be having my half a glass of wine weekly, but I've been on the edge of nausea for so long that even the smell of alcohol makes me green! I also think my taste buds have changed, nothing tastes right and I feel like red wine would taste awful right now.


----------



## Captain

I'd just like to take a moment to appreciate how amazing maternity jeans are. This is the comfiest I've been in weeks!


----------



## MellyH

Seriously. Maternity pants are THE BEST.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i agree Captain!
its like wearing sweats except its acceptable to wear them anywhere
even more comfy than sweats sometimes i think


----------



## Megamegan

The best pants I have right now are these super low-rise, stretchy skinny jeans from Motherhood Maternity. They don't have any stretchy panel at all, they are just super low cut and I absolutely love them, I feel so free in them. I know some people prefer the over-belly panel, but as of right now I hate it. I roll it down all the time and I'd cut it off if I could!


----------



## bridgetboo62

i hate the over the belly panel! i could not imagine liking it
i tried wearing my bellaband high up over my belly yesterday for like 5 second and was like uh nope no way cant do it i have no idea how people stand this

only under the belly for me

i also really want to get a pair of the jeans that only have two panels by the pockets
like this https://eatsleepdenim.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/jbrans_skinnymama5.jpg
or ones where the panel just looks like part of the regular denim jean
and you cant really tell they are maternity at all

also i think i may have felt some kicks last night but only like two or three and it still may have been gas
plus would it be unusual to just start feeling kicks and never have felt flutters before at all

why does my lilypie ticker say baby is 10 inches thats not true according to every fetal size chart on google they say about 5.6 inches or so


----------



## MellyH

I bought two pairs of maternity jeans with the over-the-belly band before I even knew there were different types of maternity pants. :lol: Luckily I don't mind it, I don't even notice it, it's not any more restrictive than a fitted top. On hot days it can get a bit irritating though!


----------



## Feronia

I've been living in maternity pants since 7 weeks! :haha: They're the best! I swore I'd keep them after my daughter, but after birth I was so sick of wearing them that I sold them all.

I HATED the over-the-belly panel in the summer, but now that it's getting cooler I really like it since it keeps me warm. I only have two pairs of pants, though, so I'm thinking I should get more! For you Canadians, Thyme maternity pants seem to fit me the best (comfy skinny jeans! Yeah!) and they often have some great sales.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I LOVE my over the belly panel lol

Bridget baby is roughly 10 inches - crown to heel.... or 5/6 inches crown to rump x


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh okay i suppose that makes sense
why do they measure crown to rump in the beginning and then start measuring head to toe at some point in your pregnancy? 

like this size chart says 5.6 inches @ 18 weeks
and then 18.9-20.9 @ 40 weeks
those measurements cant both be crown to rump or head to toe right?

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## bridgetboo62

we have started to think of some names
we are going to go for an 'A' name

i really like ava nelly for a girl
but we are also thinking about 
aurora or alexis for first names and not sure what middle name to go with those
i really love alice but OH had an ex whose daughter's name was alice
so he doesnt like it

for a boy we both really love aiden eric

what do you guys think?


----------



## xxshellsxx

They can't measure crown to heel early on because the legs are permanently bent so can't measure properly, it's only now the legs can straighten enough to measure full length.

i like the names you've picked, they are sweet x


----------



## Feronia

I'm definitely fond of A names, especially since my DD has an A name. We like vowel names for sure over here!


----------



## Feronia

Ahh, it&#8217;s application season again! I&#8217;m applying for the midwifery program again, even though interviews are weeks after I&#8217;m due. Last year I was .1% away from getting an interview. Agggh. This year, I&#8217;ve tried to do a lot to improve my application and grades, and I would looooove to get in. It&#8217;s so competitive. :(

I&#8217;ve already written up my statement of purpose even though applications only opened up on Tuesday, so if any of you happen to be friends with any midwives or student midwives who might have the time to read it, I would absolutely love some harsh feedback. At least being pregnant this time around might put my mind off of the obsessive wait times and email refreshing that will occur at the beginning of next year. :haha:

Are any of you planning on continuing or going back to school sometime after giving birth?


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Gender scan tomorrow so excited for 12pm 

I love aurora it's so pretty.


----------



## ttc126

Good luck with your application this year Feronia!!! 

I'm not planning to go back anytime soon. I think we want 1-2 more kids (if i don't have any horrible complications this time) then i really want to think about medical school. But that's awhile off and I'd like to see how things go :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

good luck Feronia!

we want 1-2 more kids after this baby
but not for a while baby has to be about 3 at least
and we need to get our lives in order

i have no idea what i want to go to school for or what i want to do if i choose to do something other than be a stay at home mommy but i was maybe thinking about doing a 12 month program to become an ultrasound tech sometime after baby is born and we settled and everything possibly when he or she is 1 but idk


----------



## Feronia

Wow, good luck with med school if you decide to go that route, ttc126! I took some of the pre-reqs for med school since many of them are similar to midwifery school, and boy are they intense. Here, it's equally competitive to midwifery school, just on a larger scale (midwifery school gets 200 applications a year and admits 20, med school gets 2,000 applications a year and admits 200).

Bridget, I have a friend who was going to go into midwifery but decided to become an ultrasound tech instead so she would have a more regular schedule to spend with her family. So far she's really enjoying the program!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck for those of you with scans tomorrow! Look forward to hearing how your results affect our group gender stats!! :) 

I think it is pretty likely I will go back to study... But more like when we decide our baby making days are done. I have had a few thoughts on what to do. I think teaching is the stand out option to me. I guess it depends on where we are and what is happening when that time rolls around.


----------



## Megamegan

I'm locked into my job with the Army for quite a while- 16 1/2 more years if I want to retire- but I really love school! I probably won't go back seriously any time soon because work will take enough of my energy up, but who knows what the future holds. I always intended to have my career set up before having kids (but- would have loved them earlier so it was just luck of timing really) so I feel very fortunate I was able to do that, but my sister did the opposite and is taking online classes now and finding her niche, so that's really cool too. You can do anything you put your mind to. For me, I think having kids will change my life so much that I might discover a new career path or side business or something- maybe music related, maybe not. You never know!


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> Ahh, its application season again! Im applying for the midwifery program again, even though interviews are weeks after Im due. Last year I was .1% away from getting an interview. Agggh. This year, Ive tried to do a lot to improve my application and grades, and I would looooove to get in. Its so competitive. :(
> 
> Ive already written up my statement of purpose even though applications only opened up on Tuesday, so if any of you happen to be friends with any midwives or student midwives who might have the time to read it, I would absolutely love some harsh feedback. At least being pregnant this time around might put my mind off of the obsessive wait times and email refreshing that will occur at the beginning of next year. :haha:
> 
> Are any of you planning on continuing or going back to school sometime after giving birth?

Best of luck Feronia! I was actually on a waiting list for a year to start a course at VIU, typically, I got a phone call offering me a place the day I had my ultrasound! I was told I can stay at the top of the list and take it next September if I'd like too, but I'm not sure yet. I've always wanted to join the police force and taking this course would have filled my time up until I would be eligible to apply (have to wait at least another year to become a Canadian citizen), but now I think I will apply sometime in the near-ish future :)


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, good luck with the application, sounds like you can only have improved your chances!

I have a PhD in a career that I love, so as much as I loved school, and would probably just do degrees my whole life if I could, I don't see myself doing anything more than the occasional adult education class in the next decade or so. :lol:

I love Aurora, and Aidan. Both lovely names.

Good luck at the scan tomorrow mammy2oaklen!


----------



## Feronia

Captain, I get to become a Canadian citizen in a year, too! :D Thankfully our babies will be Canadians before we are, hehe.

I was rejected from PhD programs when I applied three years ago, but I feel really lucky that I was since I do not want to be a professor of English any more. It seems like a really hard route to go, I have friends doing it. They are all delaying children for a long time, too, and I didn't want to do that.

This is actually my second universal rejection baby. :haha: I got pregnant with DD after being universally rejected from English PhD programs, and this one after being rejected from midwifery programs. Let's hope I'm not rejected again because we are done with babies!


----------



## bridgetboo62

my breasts have gone up two cup sizes already from an a to a c
but i have developed these fat rolls right under my boobs that are present whenever i slouch when im sitting which is REALLY bothering me i can feel them whenever i slouch especially if im not wearing a bra and they feel soooo gross and its really bothering me
and im worried about if they will go away easily after giving birth
i dont even know how you would kill fat in that region its not my abs its like my rib cage 
i have never worked out or dieted or had to lose weight at all in my life 
so its really stressing


----------



## Megamegan

I wonder what that will feel like, to one day be able to say I'm done having babies! I just can't imagine it at the moment lol :) I suppose that's a good thing, since... I'm not done. haha. Plus I know so many people who were "done" and had like 2-3 more kids. I love their huge families... would be so neat if I could pull that off. (Then again just yesterday I told my mom "I don't know how people do this pregnancy thing over and over again...")

Feronia I'm sure it will all work out for you. Maybe it was meant to be this way.


----------



## Megamegan

Bridget- I wouldn't worry about it, just try to find comfy clothes for now. When you lose fat, you can't actually pinpoint an area of your body to purposely lose fat from. If you have fat in your belly, you can't just do sit-ups and expect a flat stomach- BUT you can expect to gain muscle there which will make your stomach look better when the fat (from your whole body, from burning calories) does melt off. So it's a really common misconception... and not to mention, genetics play a huge role in where you store fat on your body. I truly wouldn't worry about fat sticking to you if it never has before- if you started off thin, simply breastfeeding and letting nature do its magic will probably do most of the work for you, and then you might just need to pick up some physical activity to tone up again.


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> Are any of you planning on continuing or going back to school sometime after giving birth?


I would love to go for a midwifery course of study here, but with me planning on home schooling little one, I have no clue if it will ever happen or not. I have two BS degrees, one in Biology and one in Chemistry, and at the moment, I'm a house wife (and loving not having the stress of working out of the home!). 

I'd also love to start a soap making business, but EU regulations are so expensive to meet! 

I've had a headache for 3 days now, and I think I've finally cracked why. I don't normally have any caffeine, but we had a friend over this past weekend (from Friday until noon Monday) and I'd have a single cup of coffee with her in the mornings. I suppose my body got used to having caffeine in that short of time and doesn't want to come off of it! Having a cup of coffee now, and I'll probably get the coffee shop to grind me some half-caf coffee when I next go into town. I'm very leery of caffeine right now because not only does it inhibit iron absorption, it can also reduce the flow of blood to the uterus (not normally a problem in normal women, but that's why the recommendation is under 200 mg caffeine per day, approx 2 cups coffee). After losing our first baby to a blood clot, I'm really wanting to get my placenta checked and the ok to have caffeine on a regular basis from my consultant. Both of those *should* happen on the 8th of October, as well as discovering which flavour we are having! :happydance:

Also, anyone else figured out certain things that they cannot eat, but really love? Right now my 'DO NOT EAT' list contains onions (horrid belly cramps and really stinky gas with diarrhoea), tomatoes (has anyone mentioned heartburn yet?!), and broccoli (gas that rivals mustard gas and chemical warfare!). I can't stand to eat roast pork, but anything else pork based is fine. I think it's the smell mostly for the pork.


----------



## MellyH

Sweet stuff is making me feel gross these days, which makes me sad because I have such a sweet tooth!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! I've been trying to read to keep up even though I haven't been posting. I think I finally am almost done reading and catching! haha. 

I just have to vent for a second. I've had a crazy past two weeks for work (I work in home) and with preparing to send my daughter to preschool. She is excited to start and I work for the school, so it's win-win. But anyway. It's been crazy. 

Yesterday I had a midwife appointment with an NP. I know many capable nurses, but this appointment was hell. I was worked up since I knew they were teaching my husband how to give me my progesterone injections. So my BP was a little high when we came in, but I could feel that I was worked up and told her that. She gets the doppler out and cannot find baby. For ten minutes. She gets another doppler, no luck; it hurts at this point from her looking. So she takes a quick ultrasound. Baby is fine. 

Then we go over this shot thing for 15 minutes or so. He gives me the shot. It doesn't hurt too badly, but still. I had to listen to her explain the entire process, then hear her walk him through it and I was worked up, of course. So she takes my BP at the end. She tells me it's elevated still (high-normal range, again) and that she's concerned because I had high normal (just barely) last appointment and now it's a little higher. She is concerned that I may need to leave the center because they cannot handle anyone with PreE. 

Firstly, my midwife said NOTHING last appointment about my barely-high-normal. She said my BP was fine, I figure she was accounting for white-coat syndrome. 

Secondly, now she's put the fear of God in me and I don't know if she'll ever get an accurate reading from me because I'm going to be so focused on NEEDING a good reading before they assume I'm PreE. 

So if anyone has ideas on how to naturally lower BP, I'm open -- cuz google tells me so much that I'm like, sigh. LOL. I've always had BP on the higher end of normal since I'm overweight, but it's never been a concern before yesterday. My sister and husband are convinced that I'm fine because they think it was a direct result of yesterday's stress. But I have to go back on Tuesday for a second BP check to "prove myself" basically. 

Head desk. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant but if anyone has any advice, I'd truly appreciate it. I know BP is important in pregnancy in terms of monitoring, but I also feel as though she was less than understanding considering the circumstances. First employee with whom I was not impressed at the center, no doubt! She didn't have the best bedside manner. :\


----------



## swanxxsong

I love maternity pants! Below-the-belly bands make me nauseous for some reason (?! lol) but I love my high panels. 

Bridget, I wouldn't worry at all. Once baby comes, you'll be shocked to see how quickly things change with your body. It's just preparing for the baby to come, but it'll work itself out once your baby is here and your body has time to relax from that. I was in pre-pregnancy pants within 6 weeks (wasn't able to work out during that time) and I gained over 50 pounds in only 8 months of being pregnant. So truly, it seems scary at the moment, but it works itself out nicely in the end. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

The only way I can think to try and lower blood pressure is to take it easy all day before your appt, and then try slow breathing the whole time you are there? We had a very awkward team building course in London, where my boss had a life coach come in... The only useful thing I took away from that was "7-11 breathing" to calm you down. You breathe in counting to 7, then out counting to 11. Might be worth a try! :)

..Also should add- sorry that you had such a bad experience! My heart would have been racing the whole time she was doing the doppler thing :( Can you ask to see someone different next time?


----------



## mammy2oaklen

It's another boy!!!


----------



## Feronia

swan, I've heard of that happening many times before, and they should really account for the stressful situation that they're putting you in. Have you done any hypnobirthing or hypnotherapy? I agree with surprisebub to try to take it easy before you go in, consciously relax and de-stress, and do some slow breathing exercises. The hypnobirthing breathing and visualization exercises can really help with that. That must be frustrating though! If you don't have any other indicators of PreE, can't they let a high-normal reading slide and let you into the birth centre?

Bridget, I'm echoing the others in saying don't worry about body changes during pregnancy. Your body will change so much, and some of it goes back to normal right away, and some changes take a while after birth (like the linea negra). (TMI) I remember thinking that my vulva looked really ugly and misshapen while pregnant with my daughter, but it went back to normal immediately after birth, heh. Skin stretches, and as a result things are going to feel out of place -- but it isn't permanent. (Well, breast changes pretty much are! Oh well.)

MrsTM1, we'd like to homeschool too, but are still figuring out the logistics. DH might do it when I'm running a solo midwife clinic (he's also going to do the front office stuff). Megamegan, I do really think things have worked out well! We originally wanted a huge gap between two kids if we ever had a second, but now I'm happy with a smaller gap. Plus, I've heard from people that it's better to finish having kids before midwifery school and not after like I originally planned, so yay!

I wish I could nail down foods giving me stomach trouble! How did you figure it out, MrsTM1? I've had horrid stomach aches lately and I just can't figure it out.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Surprise Bub! I've been doing some reading and have plans to incorporate deep breathing exercises, yoga and hopefully some walking into my daily routine. Also found some dietary changes I can make. 

Upon reading the guidelines of the Center, it's not even that they won't take me if I have Pre-E. If I have a history of high BP, they won't take me due to the risks of BP rising in pregnancy. Since my history is normal to high-normal, I should be in the clear which is why the midwife didn't mention anything. But if it continues rising as they check me, they'll need to reevaluate. 

So I'm going to focus on making changes and pray I don't need to be transferred. I've been fighting tooth and nail to stay with them through all my other issues, so I can't give up now! Ahhhh! LOL. 

But thanks -- I'm definitely asking to see someone different from now on for appointments. I'm supposed to be meeting all the midwives anyway, not the NPs. So I'm going to get them back on track with that.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Mammy!

Feronia -- we posted at the same time! :rofl: So I'll reply to you now. :) Thank you! I have not done any hypnobirthing yet. The classes by me are like, 600 bucks?! But I would love to do some hypnobirthing or hypnotherapy -- maybe something a little less formal (aka a little less expensive?). We've had to dish out so much OOP lately for these high-risk assessments. Ugh. Do you have suggestions of a program or CD or something I can buy? I know there's many out there for instant-download but I've never tried anything like that! 

And honestly, I'm going to ask a midwife next time and see. I just have an uneasy feeling all around from my appointment with her. Heck she told me she was nervous about teaching my husband the shot since she "has barely ever given this progesterone shot!" So. I think I need to refocus and remind myself that she's not the tell-all of the center.


----------



## SurpriseBub

mammy2oaklen said:


> It's another boy!!!

Congrats, mammy! Is that three boys? :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, Swan! :) 

I am fine with whatever body changes happen- if that is the price for a healthy happy baby, then so be it! At my very first appointment, I saw a super thin lady with a perfectly rounded bump in the waiting room, and I was like "ooooo, hopefully that will be me!" Ha! I am already up 15 pounds- but I could have stood to gain a few at the point I got pregnant. I hope to not stack it on, but will also be much more focused about feeling comfortable, energized and healthy/following doctor's orders for a healthy pregnancy/delivery/baby. I can deal with a lot of ugly body things for baby's sake! :) 

Sad to hear that the boob changes are permanent (do the bigger nipples really stick?!). Ha- so be it! :)


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> I wish I could nail down foods giving me stomach trouble! How did you figure it out, MrsTM1? I've had horrid stomach aches lately and I just can't figure it out.

Keep up with what you eat for a few days and write down symptoms. I noticed on the days that I didn't eat any of those three things, I was ok. I also have a very sensitive tummy, so I'll know within 1-2 hours of eating something if it's going to bother me. Sometimes it sucks, but it's good for helping to quickly figure out trigger foods!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on the boy mammy! I have three boys too and it's amazing! They love eachother so much


----------



## bridgetboo62

eek only five more days counting today! sooooo excited!


----------



## Feronia

Swan, I definitely couldn't afford to take any classes, so I just bought this book. I read it all the way through and listened to the CD as often as I could starting at about 20 weeks, and I really think it helped me have a calm and comfortable birth. I still use the techniques now just to de-stress! Though I learn really well from just reading books, so if you do as well, great! Are there dietary changes you can make to lower your blood pressure?

MrsTm, thanks, I'll try to keep a food log. I've been too busy/lazy to do that, but since they're coming on so frequent, I really should.


----------



## RaspberryK

mammy2oaklen said:


> It's another boy!!!

Congratulations, what's your due date? Xx


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, nipple changes should go back closer to their pre-pregnancy state (shape and colour), but sometimes it's slow and the changes vary from woman to woman. Usually they stay larger than the pre-pregnant state but smaller than pregnancy. The breast size and flabbyness should never really go back, unfortunately, heh. Though I've heard that once you are through breastfeeding, fat will gradually accumulate so they look less like deflated balloons. Haven't confirmed this myself yet! Breastfeeding doesn't change the size or shape of the breasts at all though, since the drastic changes occur during pregnancy.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub, nipple changes should go back closer to their pre-pregnancy state (shape and colour), but sometimes it's slow and the changes vary from woman to woman. Usually they stay larger than the pre-pregnant state but smaller than pregnancy. The breast size and flabbyness should never really go back, unfortunately, heh. Though I've heard that once you are through breastfeeding, fat will gradually accumulate so they look less like deflated balloons. Haven't confirmed this myself yet! Breastfeeding doesn't change the size or shape of the breasts at all though, since the drastic changes occur during pregnancy.

My nipples were a coral colour and relatively small for breast size pre pregnancy, during the pregnancy they got massive and dark - looked like chocolate digestive biscuits :haha: although breast size didn't increase much til my milk arrived where they exploded mainly due to constant oversupply and engorgement. 
They shrank gradually after I stopped feeding and ended up smaller than pre pregnancy, slightly saggy but a fuller shape as they used to be bottom heavy. 
My nipples never went back to normal but they did get a bit smaller and less dark. 
This time my breasts have grown more than in my first pregnancy but my nipples haven't changed as much. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the run down on the boob changes, ladies! :) I have (or certainly had) small boobs, so not too keen on my nipples staying any bigger... But like I said above, I won't be losing any sleep over body changes like that if they do happen. The only things for me that I worry about are things like continence issues, or some of the more serious complications. I know odds are overwhelmingly on the side of all being fine, so trying to think that way :)

Really wish it was February already- just wanting a healthy, happy baby in my arms!


----------



## 2nd time

I always like to think of stretch marks as kisses from my unborn child, but I am mad lol


----------



## jmandrews

Team :blue: !!!! So excited! Another boy to add! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on all the boys! They are so much fun!

Bridgetboo I know we actually go to the same medical center for our appointments. Did you wait for the Radiology department to call you to schedule your ultrasound or did you call them? My doctor said they would call me but its been 3 weeks and not heard from them.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, jm!! How lovely to be adding a boy to your family :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: Thank you! I was unsure if the CD/book were beneficial without the class (of course, the instructor told me they're not, but she's making money off the classes so... LOL) so hearing that it worked for you without the classes is a huge encouragement! I learn very well from books; I love reading and tend to be a note-taker while I read, which helps me retain information. So I think I could benefit from learning the techniques in the book to help me relax. :) Thank you! I'm ordering it now!

As far as dietary changes, I tend to be a somewhat healthier eater -- more than the average human being I guess. But I know there are some things I can personally cut to help. I've been craving French fries a lot lately and thus, eating them and they're so salty. So I bought myself a huge bag of red potatoes and plan to make my own without salt -- I cover them in other herbs and spices and don't even realize I'm missing the salt. ;) 

I wish I could find someone who'd test my BP today. I honestly think it would be normal if I wasn't in the situations I was in yesterday... and I do get white coat syndrome as it is. But I did some deep breathing exercises earlier (which made me fall asleep LMAO) and plan to do some more + yoga tonight. I just need to refocus myself and stop allowing my brain to focus on the stress of work and the doctor's appointments and such.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww I'm so excited for everyone finding out the genders of their babies, makes me want to know so much more. :)


----------



## 2nd time

So my eldest started school this week immin troble with mw for my weight dropping oow bp ect here is an example of my new routine, any wonder im shedding lbs

up at 6 feed toddlers and dh then feed baby, clean and feed rabbit dress 4 kids and me, load 4 in car drive to school , unload 4 put 2 in dounle buggy then walk to school, drop eldest walk back to cwr load 3 rrive home unload 3 clean houee feed 3 andnkeep entertained

load 3 in car drivebto school unload 3 walk rest of way to school pick up dd walknback to car load 4 drivenhome unload 4 cook dinner make dh packed lunch undress bath and bedtime for 4, cook dh dinner then sit down im shattered already .

cant see me gaining much now I have trippled my work load for the day rant over


----------



## Megamegan

I think I just felt baby move for the first time!! DH came in to give me a back and foot rub, and as soon as I laid on my stomach, I felt like my baby was boxing inside me- lol! Then I flipped over and felt it a few more times while laying on my back. SO COOL! I am so glad DH got to experience that with me, too. He was like "let me feel!" hahaha.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awwww... Congrats, Megan! I am super incredibly jealous!


----------



## MellyH

Congratulations mammy!! You must be super excited. :D

My nipples are definitely getting bigger, it's pretty crazy. Actually my right nipple was SO ITCHY this afternoon for nearly an hour, I kept having to stop myself from grabbing at it in public. :lol:

Swan, sitting up straight, uncrossing your legs, deep breathing for a minute or two beforehand, focusing on something calm, they all help!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all! :) as if today couldn't get any better it did. I felt him moving for the first time too! Yay! Best feeling ever! Funny because I felt dd at 15 weeks 6 days too!


----------



## xxshellsxx

What a day you had jmandrews :) congratulations on your wriggly little man x


----------



## jmandrews

I know I was def spoiled yesterday. :) I feel so much relief knowing I have a healthy baby boy.


----------



## maisie78

Aww congrats on those who have found out genders and started to feel movement xx

I have had a pretty rough week. Struggling a lot with anxiety again which I started to get after dd's diagnosis. I was having dizzy spells and heart palpitations and so went to the Dr for a check up. Confirmed there is nothing physically wrong which was a big comfort so I think it must be from the stress :( I have our anomaly scan.next Friday so hoping that will provide some comfort but I don't think I will relax until he is here and I know he is safe and healthy. Just got to try and stay calm.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Melly! I will have to incorporate that into my daily routine! :)

My husband took me to buy a blood pressure monitor. So far I've been in the range of average. Going to make a log of when I take it and compare notes with the nurse on Tuesday. Hopefully then she can drop this topic for now so I can stop worrying haha! 

:hugs: Maisie. I am so sorry. :( 

Can't wait to find out what we are having! The 29 feels so far away still! LOL. I wish I could have gotten a peek when the nurse did her scan Thursday but she was stingy. ;)


----------



## Megamegan

Wow jmandrews, how funny that we both felt movement at 15w6d! 

There are so many boys, and I'm almost certain I have a boy too! In fact we are going for our elective gender scan next Saturday, and I've seen so many potty shots that I'm worried I'll look at it while they're doing the scan and I'll know what it is... lol. We are having them not tell us, write it on an envelope and then the next day we're having a party to reveal. 

I felt baby fluttering around in there again this morning after I got rudely awakened by a doorbell ring that was unwelcome. It was my cleaning people who I never told to show up at 8 am, and now I sent them home and I'm spending the rest of the day cleaning my house! Woohoo, how fun.


----------



## ttc126

Congrats on all these blue bumps!!!! So glad so many of you have started to feel baby! 

Megan!!!! Call the cleaners back! Lol!!!! Or send them my way ;) 

I've woken up with nausea that is horrible! My husband has literally not been home at all the past 3 days and I've been on my own with my little guy who had shots Tuesday then managed to give us both a virus the past couple of days. Baby is finally better butI'm just so exhausted. My husband was working all those days and I know he's tired too, but he's being so sweet to let me stay in bed awhile today. He's got to work later but even a couple hours helps a ton! 

I have my scan next Thursday. If they can see which flavor baby is, we'll do a little reveal lunch next Saturday. I am just so sure I'm on boy #2 which will make me very happy. But of course a girl would be just as welcome :) I would be so shocked if this is a girl though!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry, maisie :hugs: I get very worried and anxious, too. Each day and week that go by feel like great minor accomplishments! You are getting so, so close to 20 and 25 weeks!! :) from the other side of this board, it seems like you do a wonderful job with your daughter. Hopefully you are just having a rough patch and will feel more calm and less anxious this week (I find I can only be truly anxious for a day or two and then it settles back down for a while)... I am sure your little man is doing just fine in there! :)


----------



## MellyH

I woke up at 4:30am this morning and couldn't go back to sleep until I'd eaten something! Even then I was still awake until about 6am. 

jm, I totally missed your post somehow - congratulations on a son! 

Megan, hopefully during the scan you can ask them to tell you to look away when the giveaway shot is on screen?

swan, the 29th is when we find out too! That's our anatomy scan. But I have a check-up on the 22nd and if my OB wants to give them a quick scan, I might ask her to have a peek. ;)

I *think* I'm starting to feel baby flutterings. Certainly when I lie down and pay attention, there seems to be more going on down there in terms of vibrations and flutterings that I'm used to just from digestion. But that being said, it doesn't really feel *different* from things I could be feeling from digestion, so I'm going to hold out on claiming definite baby movements until I get something unmistakeable.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

SurpriseBub said:


> mammy2oaklen said:
> 
> 
> It's another boy!!!
> 
> Congrats, mammy! Is that three boys? :)Click to expand...

Yes 3 boys!!

Need to read all these pages I've missed


----------



## mammy2oaklen

RaspberryK said:


> mammy2oaklen said:
> 
> 
> It's another boy!!!
> 
> Congratulations, what's your due date? XxClick to expand...

Due dates 20th February


----------



## Shey

My due date is Feb 20th too.


----------



## jmandrews

Megamegan said:


> Wow jmandrews, how funny that we both felt movement at 15w6d!
> 
> There are so many boys, and I'm almost certain I have a boy too! In fact we are going for our elective gender scan next Saturday, and I've seen so many potty shots that I'm worried I'll look at it while they're doing the scan and I'll know what it is... lol. We are having them not tell us, write it on an envelope and then the next day we're having a party to reveal.
> 
> I felt baby fluttering around in there again this morning after I got rudely awakened by a doorbell ring that was unwelcome. It was my cleaning people who I never told to show up at 8 am, and now I sent them home and I'm spending the rest of the day cleaning my house! Woohoo, how fun.

That's so funny! I've been noticing him all day now. He is a super active baby boy! 
We had the ultrasound tech write down our DD's gender too and put a pic in a envelope. We just looked away during the potty shot. She warned us first. So exciting can't wait for you to find out!


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ Mattsgirl

three weeks?!?!?
you need to call them!
my doctor says to give them a call if they dont contact me within 7 days of her putting in the referral 
personally i contact them within 3 week days if i dont hear from them
i have been dealing with kaiser my entire life as my mom has worked there for over 25 years
and as a result i have always had kaiser insurance my whole life

thats cool we both go to west side! 
its a beautiful facility

i had the direct number for radiology written down somewhere but
i think i lost it
so just call 503 813 2000 and ask them to transfer you over to radiology


----------



## jmandrews

Girls and Boys are tied! :) can't wait for more gender reveals!


----------



## readynwilling

hi everyone - i havent been on in forever. Just checking in. working full time with 2 littles has certainly taken its toll on my energy levels. Hope everyone is well <3


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey everyone..

Haven't been on in forever. Hope you're all ok. I'm trying to catch up on all these pages. 

Congrats on all the gender reveals. I got so impatient so OH booked me an early gender scan for Tuesday. So excited!!

Again, hope you're all well. I hope to be on more regularly now. Got so many things going on. Can't believe how fast times going :) 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

The next few weeks are going to be so much fun on here finding out about teams! 

19 weeks today for me!!!! Does anyone else feel like they look like crap? No matter what i do i look exhausted (probably because i am) and like absolute crap. My hair is gross...i just can't even remember the last time i looked cute :(


----------



## MellyH

I don't feel too bad if I'm wearing nice maternity clothes that fit well and I've washed my hair that day and gotten some sleep. :lol: But yes, in frumpy maternity clothes and lack of sleep, I'm definitely developing an early case of the 'haggard mum look'.


----------



## Shey

I find out the sex of mine on Oct 3rd at 10am est.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Anyone experience sharp stitch pain? Like a runners cramp? But on the side of your belly?


----------



## MellyH

Could it be round ligament pain?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I find that feels more like a period cramp...this is like a tightness feeling.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> I don't feel too bad if I'm wearing nice maternity clothes that fit well and I've washed my hair that day and gotten some sleep. :lol: But yes, in frumpy maternity clothes and lack of sleep, I'm definitely developing an early case of the 'haggard mum look'.

My husband keeps joking about my 'mom jeans' surely being in the mail! ;) i am kind of 50/50... sometimes I feel like dressing properly, other days I stay in frump city. 

...If you have twins on board, you definitely get extra passes for very acceptable pj/basketball short days!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have achey cramps on and off (more early last week, not much the last couple of days).. but nothing sharp. Does sound like round ligament pain? That is meant to feel sharp if you move suddenly/sneeze etc. My doc seemed to say cramps were fine so long as they come and go, and you have no bleeding. Hope that helps?! I so wish we got more dr appts at this stage. 4 weeks between feels so, so long.


----------



## MellyH

I was chatting with my friend and mentioned I was full of peanut butter (celery is just a vehicle for peanut butter, right?) and she mentioned that when she was pregnant with her second son, she was living in the UK, and they were very strict that you weren't allowed to have peanuts or peanut butter. I have never heard that in Australia or in the US though. Have the UK mums here been told that?


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have read stuff online either way- some studies say no peanut butter increases likelihood of allergies, some say that a lot does... I guess moderation is the smartest road?! 

I have a friend who is a pediatrician- she said that nuts are the only food you can develop an allergy to without first ingesting it (ie. Baby has peanut butter for the first time and instantly reacts... other foods are given without issue but an allergy to ie.onions is building up internally and will come out at some future date in a reaction). For that reason she also said that weaning a baby by adding one food at a time wont help you find allergies- they need an undetermined time to develop. Sorry for the essay- i just find this stuff fascinating, and have thought/read about it some in my travels a nanny and now pregnant lady! I respect that pediatrician friend's opinion, but I guess everyone needs to do their own research when the time to wean comes!

For the peanut butter.. I think nobody really knows for sure! For now, I would think eating it in moderation is the best idea? :) 

Oh, and a little research brings up an actual answer: here is an NHS page on food advice for pregnant ladies in the uk- https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx


Peanuts are safe in pregnancy

Go ahead and*eat peanuts or food containing peanuts (such as peanut butter) during pregnancy, unless you are allergic to them or*a health professional advises you not to.

You may have heard peanuts should be avoided during*pregnancy. This is because the government previously advised women to avoid eating peanuts if there was a history of allergy*(such as*asthma,*eczema,*hay fever*andfood allergy) in their child's immediate family.

This advice has now been changed because the latest research has shown no clear evidence eating peanuts during pregnancy affects the chances of your baby developing a peanut allergy.


----------



## MellyH

Okay thank you!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Can you tell I'm bored? Clearly other people are having more exciting Sundays...


----------



## MellyH

Hahahaha! I am procrastinating doing anything useful.


----------



## Feronia

Hehe, usually it's me writing the essays. :haha: That's because I have nothing to do at work (seriously, I do nothing productive at my office job, but they think I have enough work to do... shh). Anyway, I ate truck loads of peanut butter with my daughter (including while I was in labour) and I am doing it again this time. I love it!

I've also heard that there's no point in introducing solid foods one at a time unless you have a family history of certain allergies. We did baby-led weaning, which is awesome and highly recommended!


----------



## MellyH

Which allergies?? I'm the one in the family with the over-active immune system. Hayfever, asthma, shellfish... sigh. I hope our kids get my husband's immune system!!


----------



## Megamegan

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Anyone experience sharp stitch pain? Like a runners cramp? But on the side of your belly?


I have to say I'm 99% sure this is round ligament pain. Other sorts of cramps and aches and pains are normal too, but the round ligament pain is very specific to me: it's a tight muscle feeling on either side of the belly and yes it usually comes on fast when I roll over in bed, sneeze, cough, or even laugh. When I get it, I just hold still for a minute and breathe until it relaxes.


----------



## swanxxsong

I love BLW! We did it with my daughter and she had a blast. :) 

My book and CD came today Feronia! Thanks for the suggestion! I also got a home blood pressure monitor. My BP has been perfect here at home. So FX I can pass their "test" on Tuesday at the midwife. LOL. 

Exhausting weekend, so ready for bedtime! XD

17 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

My day did not turn out boring...

I started having gushes of watery discharge :( Called my ob and doc on call sent me to the hospital. The dumb thing is you have to go to the er if you're under 20 weeks. So i had to wait with all these sick people. 

First my bp there was 133/79. Not too bad except it went from 88/54 to that! Big jump so very concerning since i had severe preeclampsia with my son. 

Anyway, they did a scan and my fluid was at 10cm. Normal is 7-24. So lower end. Then did a swab. Came back negative for amniotic fluid but it was hours and hours after i got there and i already had a transvag scan to check cervix :( 

The frustrating thing is in the er, they don't know about pregnancy stuff just most basic things! So it was a huge waste of a day :( 

Anyway, I'm home now and supposed to call ob first thing in the am.


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry for you, ttc :( I can't even imagine what a horrible day... 

I really, really hope all is ok and you will get good news tomorrow. 

Sending you lots of luck.


----------



## Katy78

ttc126, I'm glad the test was negative for amniotic fluid. I'm sure your baby is fine.

Peanut butter. I love it and as it's something I can eat that doesn't bring my blood sugar too high, I eat it every morning. In moderation of course, I usually spread it thick over the bread.
I also eat cashews as dessert several times a day. They are healthy and nutritious and most importantly, they don't affect my blood sugar.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc - I hope you are ok now and the ob can be ofmore help than er. 

I avoid peanuts here where possible due to dh and both of my brothers having severe peanut allergies. 
I keep meaning to get ds tested but it's a blood test so I just keep putting it off. I guess I'll have to do it before he goes to school. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is well. TTC hope you are ok. Sorry to hear you had a scary time. I have just made my first purchases. Got the Tommee tippee starter kit for £50, some moses basket sheets, hooded towels and a changing mat all for £65. I do plan to breastfeed for a couple of months all being well. I am feeling a bit worried at the mo. I dont feel pregnant at all at the moment, my bump has gone right down and I am not feeling as much movement :/


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone! It's taken me hours to catch up on what I have missed!
I had a terrible appointment this week! It's only my second since I found out I was pregnant and my first scan. The DR actually did no form of physical examination as in check height of the uterus, no urine or blood tests. She tried to find the heartbeat with a doppler for about 5 minutes before informing me she couldn't find anything and she would do an "emergency scan" during the scan she said baby seemed fine but was measuring 3 weeks behind. She was scanning for all of 2 minutes and never once did she take a measurement! I am pretty sure of my dates so I was quite shaken up by that! 
This is my third baby and I have never had a complaint about the doctors or midwives I have seen before but this woman was useless! Usually at an ultrasound I have seen them taking measurements but I'm pretty sure she didn't! 
Anyway I went and opened a file the next day at a different hospital and I have since seen the midwife and she confirmed baby is the correct size for my dates!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Oh and I'm still feeling terribly sick! Still being sick first thing in the morning and again later in the afternoon! Car rides seem to make it worse as well :-(


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh Jade! Sounds horrifying! What a terrible Dr!!!!! :(


----------



## swanxxsong

TTC I am so sorry for your scare! :hugs: I hope you get good news from your OB today! :( Will be thinking of you today!

I get carsick like crazy now too! I used to only get carseat in the back seat of a car, but now I get nauseous no matter where I sit unless I drive. Really, really annoying! lol.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Thinking about you ttc, hope everything goes well today!


----------



## imphope

Hi everyone. I've been catching up. So excited about gender reveals and ours is in two days!!! I'm 19 weeks and trying to be patient. I have been longing for a true baby kick or some movement I can really associate with baby. I've been feeling periodically a small muscle twitch feeling in my lower belly and I really don't know if it's baby or not. But last night I felt a few and so I pushed on the area where it happened and I think I felt something push back?! It was so small and fast that I might have imagined it. I just can't wait for confirmation on Wednesday that the baby is alive and kicking. 

Also, does anyone feel like their bump was growing and now has stopped? I feel like mine was and now for the last two weeks it seems the same. My boobs really haven't grown either. I'm a little worried. (As usual)


----------



## swanxxsong

My bump hasn't really changed much in the past couple of weeks either, imphope. :hugs: I feel like I look huge, but then I compare and I don't really see much of a difference. lol.


----------



## MellyH

ttc, what an awful day. I hope you get some answers today!!

EMY/imphope, big hugs. The worry never stops, does it? My belly stopped growing at the pace it had been for a week or two, but now I think it's started up again - they must just go through growth spurts or change positions in there or something like that. Hopefully you get a noticeable change soon!

jade, ugh, glad you found another hospital!


----------



## maisie78

Ttc that must have been scary :( Hope you are feeling better and no more scares xx

EMY I'm still not getting much movement and some mornings it feels like my bump has pretty much gone. I'm sure it's all fine xx

Jade that sounds awful! Hope you complained about the Dr. What a stupid thing to say especially as it seems she didn't even.measure the baby properly x

We have made a big decision this weekend. At the moment oh is A sahd and I work part time. I have a well paid job so it worked financially for us. But we have admitted that neither of us have enjoyed the roles. I want to be home and he wants to be out working and is really missing having contact with people. So we are going to switch and I am going to be a sahm for a few years until this baby is ready for nursery :) I feel so happy I just have this enormous feeling of calm come over me since we made the decision. It's not going to be easy and money will be a bit tighter but it's going to be worth it. Only downside is I have to stay at work until maternity leave starts ;) Can't wait to be home with my babies full time!


----------



## MellyH

That's wonderful maisie, I'm glad you have the opportunity and the financial flexibility to stay home!! What will your OH do?


----------



## maisie78

He already works on an ad hoc basis buying, selling and repairing pcs and laptops and building websites so he is going to try and turn this in to a full time job. He could sell ice to Eskimos so I have confidence in him. He has a friend who has been trying to get him to join his business for quite a while so is talking to him about that too :)


----------



## Feronia

Melly, I meant food allergies only, so maybe just delay shellfish. I also know that waiting until at least 6 months helps prevent food allergies.

Awesome, swan, glad your book arrived! Maybe you could continue to take your own readings and share them with your midwife? I would hope she would take your readings into consideration!

Omg ttc, that sounds scary and frustrating! I&#8217;m so glad that it tested negative for amniotic fluid. Could your BP have jumped up due to the stressful situation? Fingers crossed you don&#8217;t have pre-eclampsia again! Did the cervical scan turn out normal? Let us know how it goes with your OB.

Jade, what awful bedside manner! I&#8217;m so glad you switched care providers. I was going to suggest you do so. ;) It&#8217;s so, so important to trust your care provider and feel comfortable with him or her.

Maisie, that&#8217;s great! DH and I made a similar decision since I want to stay at home and he wants to work. I find it so hard to go to work every morning away from my daughter, and he is feeling overwhelmed with toddler care. Of course if I get into midwifery school, things will change a bit, but for now he&#8217;s trying to find a job before I go on mat leave in December. Can&#8217;t wait!

Like a lot of you, I haven&#8217;t been noticing much growth and I still haven&#8217;t felt confirmable baby kicks. It had me slightly worried since I felt my daughter by 16 weeks (and even for the first time at 12 weeks), but a google search found tons of second time moms in the same situation with babies that were fine. I&#8217;m just betting I have an anterior placenta so that I won&#8217;t feel movement as early.


----------



## Feronia

Is anyone else really happy that Kate Middleton is due after us? With HG starting really early, I'm betting she's only around 7-8 weeks and due in April. Just my guess, but I'm glad our babies won't be overshadowed by a royal baby, hahaha. Petty, I know! I feel so bad about the HG though! I know how awful regular morning sickness is, so HG must be utter hell.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awesome that you can stay home, maisie! Funny how sometimes you can be thinking the same thing and it just takes one of you to actually bring it up! 

For those of you with kids already- just curious as to what the first food/s you gave your baby were? In Switzerland, EVERYONE starts baby off with homemade carrot puree, then do more fruit/veg before grains and then meat. So, I was surprised to hear that advice in the US is to start with grains... just curious as to what you did/were told?


----------



## MellyH

I didn't realise she was pregnant again!! Poor thing, she was hospitalised last time too, right?

I am also glad she's due after us so she won't steal our name. I feel like I can't use 'George' now because of her. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Also interesting you say it is best to wait to give food until after 6 months re: allergies, feronia. My SIL (in the US) was told by her pediatrician to start food by 4 months. It was also the done thing to wait until after 6 in Switzerland.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you Bridget. When I had DS they said that if they hadn't called me within 2 days to call them ( I was at a different kaiser facility) but this time she was just like don't worry about it they'll call you. I want a date to look forward to though so I'm just going to call them. Yes it is BEAUTIFUL and everyone is so nice!

So sorry for those of you who haven't been feeling good. Also to those whose doctors or midwives that have terrible bedside manner.


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, a surprising number of pediatricians are not up-to-date when it comes to feeding guidelines. The WHO, UNICEP, AAP, and Health Canada (among others) all recommend to exclusively breastfeed without solids for the first 6 months. It's best to wait until 6 months (at least) because the gut doesn't close completely until around then. That increases the risk of allergies developing and pathogens getting into their bloodstream since the gut and intestines are not good at filtering out pathogens and allergens until then.

Breastmilk alone is sufficient for at least 6 months in terms of nutrients (or artificial milk if you're going that route), but the iron starts to diminish in the second part of the year. This article explains it better than I do: https://kellymom.com/nutrition/starting-solids/delay-solids/

The first foods we gave (at 6 months) were broccoli crowns, avocado slices, strawberry slices, and steamed sweet potato slices. We just put them on a tray and let her explore them with her hands and mouth, and she ate surprising amount on her own! She especially loved the broccoli, and does to this day. :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Thanks for the sweet wishes from everyone. Spoke to my ob and she feels like I'd be fine to wait until my 20 week appt Thursday to go in. Especially since I'm very sore from the rough ultrasound they did in the er. :( She said my bp wasnt too bad considering how stressed i was and told me to take it easy and they'll hopefully get a more accurate read Thursday. Just going to chill out today! 

So excited you'll be able to stay home maisie!!! 

Loving the baby food talk :) At 6 months we started with cereal, peas, and carrots. My little guy has always been a great eater and loves veggies! His Dr told us he didn't care if he eats anything else except fruits and veggies at his 1yr check last week :)


----------



## ttc126

Oh and btw...I'm so happy to be pregnant with Kate again!!! Lol!!!! I'm such a dork, but i just said on Friday "i really wish i was pregnant with Kate this time!" Lol!!!! 

Nice she'll be behind us though :) last time she was due July and i was due end of Sept. But she delivered a bit late i think and i went early :)

Ahhh way more excited than i should be!


----------



## RaspberryK

With the blw I'm lazy, so I just introduced him to anything I was eating within reason. 
I tried to make it baby friendly shapes sticks, not cubes for example but it's amazing what they can eat without a spoon. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

With BLW, we BF exclusively until about 6 months. We did not do rice cereal or anything like that, based on research I had done -- personal choice. So we began with manageable chunks of avocado, banana and other fruits and veggies. We introduced meats maybe a month or two later -- cut into finger-shaped lengths on which she would gnaw and suck. We didn't do seafood until sometime after a year (only because I don't eat any seafood, so we never had it around the house as husband doesn't make it often for himself). Peanuts we waited to test until about a year, honey we saved until a year too. Eggs I think we began around 8 months. We are blessed with a lack of food allergies in our household, so far, so that was helpful. :)

We went with the policy that food before one was just for fun, so she got samplings from our food as we ate, and we didn't do baby food or cereal. Though she did eventually eat yogurts and applesauces and things, just because I like them and she wanted them too. :) 

Thanks Feronia! I'm hoping I meet a midwife and NOT the same nurse I had last week, so I can talk reasonably with them. We will see. But I keep a chart of my readings. We shall see tomorrow!


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ Mattsgirl let me know what they say!

about 48 hours until our scan!
time is going by super slow!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Gender scan in the morning. So excited!! Hopefully bubba is nice & healthy and co-operates when finding out the gender :)


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! It's been forever since I posted and I still haven't quite caught up on everything. We have been in the midst of a cross-country move and it has been quite the ordeal. I'm so happy to be in my new destination. Still have some unpacking to do, but most of it is done.

I'm applying for jobs and am a little nervous about applying while pregnant. My bump is really small...invisible to those that don't know me personally, but I just don't know how to navigate the process while pregnant. I'm also afraid that 1. No one will hire me if they know that I'm pregnant (even though they technically shouldn't take it into consideration). and 2. That they will be upset/annoyed that I didn't disclose it during the interview process. So frustrating!

Also, I'm still having nausea at 17 weeks. No fair.


----------



## Feronia

MissEyre, moving sucks, especially while pregnant! I've done 3 cross-country roadtrips (from US to Canada and vice versa) to move, and they really weren't fun. Worse if you're pregnant. I hope you're settling in well!

Just don't disclose you're pregnant during any interviews. It won't come up, and it's illegal for them to ask. They might be annoyed afterwards, but it's not in their right to know ahead of time, so they can't take it out on you or anything. When you start to show more obviously, you can just bring it up like it's no big deal.  Best of luck on the job hunt!


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully you don't end up in an awkward situation MissEyre! I agree with Feronia, you don't have to tell them and they are not allowed to ask.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the run downs on how you weaned your first babies. I find development stuff super interesting... and love thinking about doing those things with my baby! I think I will wait to at least 6 months and start with homemade fruit or veg purees... then go from there :) I think we will sort of do our own version of BLW the bigger she gets. 

I still find myself worrying a lot about the pregnancy/baby's well being... but also allowing myself happy fantasies of the future! If I could fast forward to Feb I would absolutely do it in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Feronia

Has anyone had a Blessingway (Mother Blessing) instead of a baby shower? I really want to do this: https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/blessingway-what-is-a-blessingway


----------



## swanxxsong

That's really cool Feronia!

MissEyre, how crazy! I am glad you're finally at your new destination. Are you liking your new town/location so far?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Blessingway looks lovely! :) I think the sentiment is really sweet. I like it when people have less gift oriented events! A friend asked everyone to bring a children's book, which I thought was lovely and will be really special for them as they watch her grow up and enjoy those books together.


----------



## savvysaver

When you feel movement is it everyday or just once in a while? The last few days I have felt something on my left side only, about two inches from my belly button and it lasts about 30 seconds or so. Feels like something wiggling around or bubbling. I have felt it once or twice a day. Is it possible it is one or both of the babies? I am such a newbie at this!

So excited to see all the gender announcements! Can't wait to see more over the next few weeks. It is getting exciting around here! :)


----------



## MellyH

We are trying to plan out our approach for birthing the twins, and one of the protocols with my hospital is that they will let you try vaginally if Twin A is head down, but you'll be in an operating theatre and they want you to have an epidural in place, in case it turns into a c-section. If you don't have the epidural, it sounds likely that if you suddenly have to have an emergency c-section, then you'll be put under general anaesthesia, rather than put in the epidural at that point (possibly because of timing issues?! I don't know).

So I am trying to toss up whether it's worth trying naturally and possibly missing it altogether, or just getting the epidural so I can at least be assured (or much more likely assured) of being awake. Any thoughts?


----------



## MellyH

savvy, I still haven't felt anything definite so I don't know!


----------



## jmandrews

Savvy sounds like you are feeling babies for sure. :) I feel my little man once or twice a day now. :) you wil start to feel them more and more as they get stronger. So exciting!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> We are trying to plan out our approach for birthing the twins, and one of the protocols with my hospital is that they will let you try vaginally if Twin A is head down, but you'll be in an operating theatre and they want you to have an epidural in place, in case it turns into a c-section. If you don't have the epidural, it sounds likely that if you suddenly have to have an emergency c-section, then you'll be put under general anaesthesia, rather than put in the epidural at that point (possibly because of timing issues?! I don't know).
> 
> So I am trying to toss up whether it's worth trying naturally and possibly missing it altogether, or just getting the epidural so I can at least be assured (or much more likely assured) of being awake. Any thoughts?

That sounds very much like the set up the Swiss mother I worked for had when she had her twins... In an operating theatre with everything set up for a c section just in case. She had both vaginally without issue :) 

I think we are all in the same boat re: anaesthetic ie. if you are having a singleton- if you have no epidural and it is a real emergency, they knock you out to get baby out ASAP.


----------



## Megamegan

Melly, I personally would take the epidural and try delivering naturally. Especially with twins... I think if I had twins I'd probably not think twice about getting an epidural! It sounds like either way you'd want to witness the birth and be awake, so to me that sounds like the best option. 

I feel the baby move after I lay down after a lot of activity. For example I was just doing lots of house work and vacuuming and stuff... right now I am laying down and baby is wriggling around in there! Feels like he/she is trying to get comfy after I just took them for a roller coaster ride.. hehe. But yeah I only feel it once or twice a day at this point... can't wait to feel more and more! Soooo awesome.


----------



## Megamegan

I bet one of these threads is really interesting to read all the way through. A book could be made out of it. A large group of women all due in the same month, starting from the moment they found out they are pregnant until delivery... we've talked about so many interesting and informative things! Just a random thought. :)


----------



## Feronia

I would personally try to go without the epidural since if twin A is head down, things are more likely to go well. I've also read some awesome natural twin birth stories! :thumbup: Have you checked out Birthing Multiples Naturally on facebook? I bet they have some good insight.

That being said, I had a client (FTM) who had to go under general anaesthesia for a c-section since she could feel the incision, and she took about 30 minutes to come out of it. We just had her husband stay in the OR and hold the baby skin-to-skin so that he was the only one with the baby (aside from the midwife) until she could wake up and meet her baby. She also breastfed without issue, which was awesome considering the circumstances! It did seem like a tough recovery for her, but you can try to at least arrange for your husband to hold the twins skin-to-skin and not go around meeting people until you're awake to meet them and nurse them -- just in the event that things go that direction.

Totally up to you! What are you leaning towards?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Megamegan said:


> I bet one of these threads is really interesting to read all the way through. A book could be made out of it. A large group of women all due in the same month, starting from the moment they found out they are pregnant until delivery... we've talked about so many interesting and informative things! Just a random thought. :)

I have had that same thought! :)


----------



## MissEyre

Thanks all! Yes, new location is Florida. I've lived here before so it's not a complete change. I do think part of the new nausea is from stress, driving, unpacking, climate change, etc. 

Thanks all for tips on job application process. Life is so wild sometimes!

I think I'm starting to feel movement, but I'm unsure as this little one will be our first!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I started feeling baby around 17 weeks and it has picked up how often I feel it now. Today it has seriously been constant!
We had our anatomy scan today but are staying team yellow. I even saw baby kick and felt it! Which is exactly what I wished for. Baby looks like it has my chin too! And maybe daddy's nose! Haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140908_191031.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Feronia

Congrats! So there are at least two of us staying team yellow. :D Who else is?

Any twin mamas know the sexes of their babies yet?


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, yes I've joined them, someone else asked the same question there today which is what got me thinking about it!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I find out the sex of these two in 10 days time :) dh has decided he really does want to know lol.

It's the same situation for me with the epidural and in theatre. The UK is very different about things and I think if I can go naturally If A is head down then i want to at least experience labour before they put the epidural in.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So, we had our scan this morning and we found out that we're having another baby BOY!! We're so excited :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on the boy!!! :hugs:

Feronia, ZombieKitten is also staying team yellow. :) or last she and I chatted, she is anyway! :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm staying team yellow too!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, I really think it is one or both of the babies wiggling around at least some of the time! I have stomach issues so I often feel pain/discomfort in my stomach...but this is a totally different feeling, in a totally different area. I am a little concerned I only feel the wiggling in one area though.



Feronia said:


> Any twin mamas know the sexes of their babies yet?

My appointment is on the 16th! We are finding out but going to keep it a secret until my Gender Reveal Baby Shower in November! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> Thanks girls, I really think it is one or both of the babies wiggling around at least some of the time! I have stomach issues so I often feel pain/discomfort in my stomach...but this is a totally different feeling, in a totally different area. I am a little concerned I only feel the wiggling in one area though.
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Any twin mamas know the sexes of their babies yet?
> 
> My appointment is on the 16th! We are finding out but going to keep it a secret until my Gender Reveal Baby Shower in November! :)Click to expand...

But you're gonna tell us, right?! ;) lol!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, tell us, tell us!!! :lol:

Feronia, I want to find more statistics on what fraction of the time a manual version of Twin B is required after Twin A is born, and what fraction of the time a caesarean is needed for Twin B if Twin A is born vaginally. If those are relatively rare, I'm happy to try without the epidural. If they're common, then I think I want to be awake for when they're born and I'll choose the epidural. But hopefully they'll be flexible and allow me a walking epidural or an empty epidural catheter that can be topped up if a caesarean is needed.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Also- Lovely scan pics, ladies! :) ahhhhh- babies!!


----------



## ttc126

Melly, it could just be my state, but most hospitals are no longer doing walking epidurals from what I've been told...


----------



## MellyH

Boooo! Which state are you in? I'm in California.


----------



## savvysaver

Of course everyone will know here! I can't keep a secret too long and it will be hard enough not telling our family and friends! At least I can chat about the genders here. :)

I am starting to get nervous about finding out the genders...when I first got pregnant I had a weird feeling that it was b/g twins. Well obviously I got the twin part right. Now I have no clue on the genders...I have a different thought each day!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Yes, tell us, tell us!!! :lol:
> 
> Feronia, I want to find more statistics on what fraction of the time a manual version of Twin B is required after Twin A is born, and what fraction of the time a caesarean is needed for Twin B if Twin A is born vaginally. If those are relatively rare, I'm happy to try without the epidural. If they're common, then I think I want to be awake for when they're born and I'll choose the epidural. But hopefully they'll be flexible and allow me a walking epidural or an empty epidural catheter that can be topped up if a caesarean is needed.

My Ob told me i can deliver vaginally with an epidural if baby A is head down, and only 3% of vaginal twin births result in a c-section for baby B - So the odds are pretty good of being able to deliver both vaginally :thumbup: I read on that FB group about having the Epi in place but have saline in it, not sure if thats allowed over here but will be asking the question at my next appointment.


----------



## ttc126

Melly I'm in NM :) 

Savvy, i think first instincts are often right!


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> Of course everyone will know here! I can't keep a secret too long and it will be hard enough not telling our family and friends! At least I can chat about the genders here. :)
> 
> I am starting to get nervous about finding out the genders...when I first got pregnant I had a weird feeling that it was b/g twins. Well obviously I got the twin part right. Now I have no clue on the genders...I have a different thought each day!

so excited to find out what you are having :) my first dream before knowing it was twins was always g/g twins.... then i had a b/g dream.... now b/b is creeping in... so no idea here either lol 

Did i read the boys are out numbering the girls here? I'm in a much smaller group elsewhere and the girls are out numbering the boys - 9 Girls to 2 boys over there so far


----------



## MellyH

My mum is convinced I'm having b/b twins, because a psychic told her a year ago I was going to have twin boys, and she obviously got the twin part right. :lol: I told her I would have girls' names in my back pocket, just in case :lol:

I don't really have a feeling either way. I'm going to struggle if it's two boys though because I can't think of one boy name I like, let alone two!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay for telling us, savvy! I am excited every time someone finds out what they are having. Lovely for these babies to slowly reveal their identities! 

So I guess (if they are really all non identical) you twin mamas have a 50% b/g chance, 25% b/b, 25% g/g... will be interesting with three sets of twins in the group to see what you are all having! :) would be really funny if it ends up being one of each gender combo. 

How freaky that the psychic predicted twins for you, melly! I guess time will tell if she was right on the genders. For some reason, when you posted those two jerseys, I could see a girl in one and boy in the other :)


----------



## Feronia

Melly, that sounds like a good way to make a decision! I'm on a maternity care listserve for North America (OBs, family physicians, MDs, and midwives) and they frequently share statistics, and scientific articles and insight on all things related to birth. I&#8217;ll look through the archives to see if anyone has said anything on twin B and the rate of c-section. From what I&#8217;ve heard, it&#8217;s usually safe to have a vaginal birth with a breech twin B if twin A was birthed without issue since your pelvis has already been &#8220;tested,&#8221; but it would be great to find some statistics on this. I&#8217;ll let you know if I find anything!

You all are having di/di twins if I&#8217;m not mistaken, right?

I had a horrible morning. Very little sleep since my toddler was up throughout the night, and then I snapped at her in the morning for asking for a banana and then spitting it out and refusing to eat it. :( Wasting food is a peeve of mine and sometimes I get so angry when she requests food just to throw it away. I feel really guilty over my reaction though&#8230;


----------



## MellyH

Thanks Feronia, anything you can dig up would be greatly appreciated! Yes, they are di/di.

Try to be kind to yourself (and your daughter) after a rough night, you're both bound to be short-tempered today! :hugs:


----------



## Feronia

Melly (and other twin mamas who are interested), I found some really interesting information on twin vaginal birth (and breech birth) on this maternity list serv. First, I read through three medical studies on twin vaginal birth that were also talking about breech birth. Essentially, they concluded that there was no difference in outcome between planned c-section and vaginal births with twins, but most interestingly, they all concluded that vaginal breech birth was safe for twin deliveries even if twin A was breech. As long as twin A is either head down or breech (not transverse), vaginal delivery is safe and outcomes are no different (though there were a few complications that occurred more often in c-section deliveries compared to breech births). I can send you the articles or try to upload them somewhere.

Also, a senior OB and director of obstetrics posted very extensively about the advantages and disadvantages of delivering in the O/R vs a standard delivery room for twins. He also posted his thoughts about mandatory epidural and ECV for twin B. From what I could understand, he was saying that the only advantage to mandatory epidural was that if internal podalic version for twin B has to occur, it won&#8217;t be as painful for the mom. In terms of anesthesia for emergency c-section, he said that most emergencies that happen leave enough time to do a spinal block, and for the emergencies that require a c-section ASAP (cord prolapse), you would want do general anesthetic anyway for time concerns since it&#8217;s faster than topping up an epidural.

I&#8217;m happy to PM you his response. It&#8217;s long and has a lot of abbreviations since he&#8217;s speaking to other maternity care providers on a private list serv, but it&#8217;s interesting and I think I&#8217;m able to interpret the language.

Ultimately, I know that there are many things that are usually very safe that are not offered not because they are unsafe, but because the care practitioners are either not comfortable providing the care or who lack the necessary skills. Vaginal breech and twin births are the examples that come to mind the most.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia I'm happy to receive all articles on these things knowledge for me is power. :thumbup:

Yes we are all having di/di twins and with the 3 of us in the group the odds are that one set is really identical - 33% of di/di twins are still identical but the egg split before 3 days and created own placentas and sacs :)


----------



## Feronia

Okay, I tried to attach the articles that were posted here. Also, someone else posted a link to this study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24088091

I'll PM you the OB's response as well!
 



Attached Files:







Breech Twins Blickstein OG2000.pdf
File size: 139.8 KB
Views: 3









Breech Twins Tel Aviv AJPerinat2000.pdf
File size: 322.1 KB
Views: 2









Breech Twins Port Royal ACTA2007 (2).pdf
File size: 65.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bridgetboo62

a little more than 24 hours until our scan!
eeek omg i remember first getting pregnant and when it was sooooo far away
time flies!


----------



## MellyH

Thanks so much Feronia, I really appreciate it. It doesn't sound like my hospital offers the Twin-A-breech-vaginal option, so my question is how often internal version of Twin B happens (I agree, it sounds incredibly painful! :lol: ) I'll have a read through the links, thank you!

Bridget, awesome, how exciting!


----------



## Captain

Can't wait to hear the results Bridget! I still don't know if I have a date for my scan yet, no fair! Should finally be heading home from the in-laws next week, can't come quick enough now!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I guess we all have a lot to think about in terms of birth plans- though we still have a lot of time to think and see what baby/ies is/are up to!

My ideal would be vaginal with no epidural... Worst nightmare is forceps! 

I think it is good to be educated and have a plan- but the best birth advice I have heard is to be open to change and letting yourself deviate from the plan based on the actual day itself. :)

I think I have an idea in my mind's eye- but will also listen to my doctors advice a lot when the time comes- the idea of putting them in a high stress situation seems like a bad idea for both me and baby :s

...I guess we have to just work with the parameters on the day. Annoying that it is one of those times when you would know exactly what choices you should have made after the whole event is over!!


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> so excited to find out what you are having :) my first dream before knowing it was twins was always g/g twins.... then i had a b/g dream.... now b/b is creeping in... so no idea here either lol

I am the same way...one minute I am sure it is b/g, the next minute I think it is g/g or b/b. It will be good to finally know for sure. My husband is convinced it will be two girls, since he desperately wants a boy...I personally think he would be a terrific daddy to girls though. I just have had that gut feeling that they are b/g but then I doubt myself! 



MellyH said:


> My mum is convinced I'm having b/b twins, because a psychic told her a year ago I was going to have twin boys, and she obviously got the twin part right. :lol: I told her I would have girls' names in my back pocket, just in case :lol:
> 
> I don't really have a feeling either way. I'm going to struggle if it's two boys though because I can't think of one boy name I like, let alone two!

How cool that the psychic was right on the twins part! I guess we will find out soon if she had the genders right too. I agree, I will really struggle with two boy names. I have one girl name picked out and a middle name for each gender and that is it. I didn't want to stress more about names until I knew the genders.



SurpriseBub said:


> Yay for telling us, savvy! I am excited every time someone finds out what they are having. Lovely for these babies to slowly reveal their identities!
> 
> So I guess (if they are really all non identical) you twin mamas have a 50% b/g chance, 25% b/b, 25% g/g... will be interesting with three sets of twins in the group to see what you are all having! :) would be really funny if it ends up being one of each gender combo.

Are you finding out SurpriseBub? 

It will be really fun to see what each of the twin sets ends up to be!



Feronia said:


> You all are having di/di twins if Im not mistaken, right?

Mine are di/di too! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Wow Feronia! Thank you so much for all your research and information. I appreciate any information that is sent my way. I love to learn and be prepared. 

To be honest I was worried about the whole birth, but then I realized I can't control their position and all that matters to me is that both babies (and me) are safe. I was so worried about a c-section, and while I would so much rather give birth naturally I am not opposed to having both via c-section. I guess what frightens me the most is having one twin vaginally and then needing the emergency c-section. 

I am really looking forward to reading those articles Feronia, I am sure I will learn a lot!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yep- we already found out via the maternit21 blood test. That said girl! :) I am just wanting to see a scan to confirm it before we tell people in real life.


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> Yep- we already found out via the maternit21 blood test. That said girl! :) I am just wanting to see a scan to confirm it before we tell people in real life.

Awesome! :)

Sorry I am starting to mix up who knows and who doesn't!


----------



## SurpriseBub

No worries! :) I can't wait to see her girly bits on screen and be able to really tell people AND buy some pink stuff! ;) 

Also very excited to find out what everyone else is having... big props to anyone team yellow.. I definitely could not wait!!


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, I heard the Materni21 test is 99% accurate on sex determinism, so you can be very confident you have a girl! ;) That's certainly more accurate than an ultrasound!

No problem! Best of luck in your decision making. I know it can be tough. Personally, I'm really committed to having a certain kind of birth (and I was with my daughter, too). I didn't even put pain medication on the table as a possible option. I know there are drawbacks to this way of thinking, though. On the plus side, I know I can do it naturally at home and know I won't even be tempted to transfer or to take pain medication. I was able to get through a 56 hour labour with this mindset and not once did I consider transferring for an epidural. On the downside, if a rare event happened that required me to transfer, I would be SUPER disappointed and I think I would be really depressed if I ended up with a c-section... Certainly more disappointed than if I had an open mind about things turning out differently. :( Oh well, there are positives and negatives to each way of thinking, and I'll take my chances that everything will turn out well again. 

Whatever you decide in terms of birth options is great! I think the goal should be to research your options and be confident in your decisions. Feeling empowered in your choices is the most important thing, I think.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, what do you think of this??? My hospital will not even attempt a breech birth. At all! Their policy is c-section! Personally, i can't believe they won't even leave it to practitioners, much less the women themselves, but in our sue-happy society i guess i shouldn't be surprised. 

For my son i was pretty much left no option but hospital birth with being high risk. I planned a natural vaginal delivery. Planned on no epidural, no augmentation, and had taken classes on natural pain relief and coping techniques. Well, all that went out the window when i had an emergency induction and magnesium sulfate. I really wish I could have avoided the epidural but i was already stuck in bed with a horribly uncomfortable catheter....Ugh. not how i hoped it would go! But, you know at the end of the day I was very thankful that my emergency situation ended with both of us ok. :)

This time, i will be induced around 37 weeks. I'm hoping to avoid an epidural if possible, but my attitude is that there are worse things than having one. 

I hope everyone has an easy time and feels good about how things go!


----------



## swanxxsong

SUCH RELIEF. 

My appointment today was with a midwife today and not the horrid nurse from last week. She said my BP was beautiful (110/70) and that all looks lovely. She said she is pleased with the changes I've been making (yoga, meditation, watching sodium intake) and that she doesn't have concerns right now at all. She told me to enjoy my pregnancy and return the BP cuff we bought and to stop worrying. 

So. I am going to continue with my newly developed daily activities and focus on healthy baby, healthy pregnancy. :) 

Phew!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> No problem! Best of luck in your decision making. I know it can be tough. Personally, I'm really committed to having a certain kind of birth (and I was with my daughter, too). I didn't even put pain medication on the table as a possible option. I know there are drawbacks to this way of thinking, though. On the plus side, I know I can do it naturally at home and know I won't even be tempted to transfer or to take pain medication. I was able to get through a 56 hour labour with this mindset and not once did I consider transferring for an epidural. On the downside, if a rare event happened that required me to transfer, I would be SUPER disappointed and I think I would be really depressed if I ended up with a c-section... Certainly more disappointed than if I had an open mind about things turning out differently. :( Oh well, there are positives and negatives to each way of thinking, and I'll take my chances that everything will turn out well again.
> 
> Whatever you decide in terms of birth options is great! I think the goal should be to research your options and be confident in your decisions. Feeling empowered in your choices is the most important thing, I think.

Well said! :) though I don't think you should be disappointed in yourself if you get a c section- there are so many things that are outside of our control! 

Funny how everyone approaches these things differently- i have had fillings done without anesthesia, so hope that means I could do natural birth... but i definitely want to be in a hospital to give birth and would be fine with changing my mind on meds or going for the c section if that seemed safest. I very much like having control, and feel like that plan gives me the most control in a very out of my control situation! 

It will be interesting and amazing when this group gets to the point of swapping birth stories!!!! Feb just seems sooooooooooooo long away.


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> SUCH RELIEF.
> 
> My appointment today was with a midwife today and not the horrid nurse from last week. She said my BP was beautiful (110/70) and that all looks lovely. She said she is pleased with the changes I've been making (yoga, meditation, watching sodium intake) and that she doesn't have concerns right now at all. She told me to enjoy my pregnancy and return the BP cuff we bought and to stop worrying.
> 
> So. I am going to continue with my newly developed daily activities and focus on healthy baby, healthy pregnancy. :)
> 
> Phew!

Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, I am sure everything will go just fine this time too! You are very knowledgeable and have done plenty of research and know all of your options. :)

Excellent news Swan! So happy you had a great appointment!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Has anyone else breastfed before and can give me a few pointers. Actually what I wanted to do was pump my milk and put it into the bottle for my baby for when I return to work. Just wanted to know if anyone else ever pumped instead of exclusively breastfeeding? ( I hope my question isn't confusing at all).


----------



## MellyH

Hoorayyyy swan! Glad to hear the appointment went so much better than last time.


----------



## MiniBump

dcm_mw12 said:


> Has anyone else breastfed before and can give me a few pointers. Actually what I wanted to do was pump my milk and put it into the bottle for my baby for when I return to work. Just wanted to know if anyone else ever pumped instead of exclusively breastfeeding? ( I hope my question isn't confusing at all).

How long after the birth are you going back to work? I would recommend you start on the breast if you can for at least a few weeks just to build your supply (pumps are not always that great at extracting milk) but there's no reason why you can't then feed as well as expressing in preparation for going back to work. It is then possible to express whilst at work at the time you would have fed at home but still feed at the breast when you're at home - it doesn't have to be one or the other and really depends on your job.

As we're talking about birth plans, are there any other VBAC hopefuls in this group?


----------



## MellyH

I'm hoping to pump when I go back to work at about 12 weeks, but I have no experience to offer yet!


----------



## dcm_mw12

MiniBump said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else breastfed before and can give me a few pointers. Actually what I wanted to do was pump my milk and put it into the bottle for my baby for when I return to work. Just wanted to know if anyone else ever pumped instead of exclusively breastfeeding? ( I hope my question isn't confusing at all).
> 
> How long after the birth are you going back to work? I would recommend you start on the breast if you can for at least a few weeks just to build your supply (pumps are not always that great at extracting milk) but there's no reason why you can't then feed as well as expressing in preparation for going back to work. It is then possible to express whilst at work at the time you would have fed at home but still feed at the breast when you're at home - it doesn't have to be one or the other and really depends on your job.
> 
> As we're talking about birth plans, are there any other VBAC hopefuls in this group?Click to expand...

Thanks alot, Your post makes perfect sense. I'm not sure when I'll return to work but I'll definitely start with the breast first and I'll be asking for more information at my next appointment. Thanks again ! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I am so relieved!

DCM: I BF and pumped from day one. My daughter had horrible latch issues (premature) so I began pumping with a hospital-grade pump from the day she was born, to try and encourage my milk to come in since we were struggling to nurse. I rented the hospital-grade for a few weeks (my insurance covered this) and it truly helped me to bring in my milk. 

My routine was I would nurse her, then pump after she was done to encourage further milk production. As my milk came in, I ended up with oversupply so I would nurse on one side, pump on the other, for every feeding. 

I ended up with a massive stash that I ended up donating portions of because we couldn't use it all. But it helped my milk come in, and I always had milk in case of emergency. 

I'm willing to answer any questions. Our lactation consultant at the hospital told me point blank, "I don't think you two will ever get this." I called LaLecheLeague in tears and with my awesome husband's help and a LLL leader on the phone, we got her to latch for her first time in-home the day we got back from the hospital. We made it to just shy of two years before she self-weaned. :) Persistence was key.


----------



## Megamegan

I'm probably returning to work at around 8-10 weeks, and everyone at my job pumps. There's a lactation room, in fact. So I feel lucky to have 4-5 girls helping me out there. I hope to get baby used to the bottle a couple weeks before I have to go back... I imagine that would be not fun if the baby didn't take to the bottle at all. Still a long time to go before really researching that, though. :)


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, if you don't mind me asking...what pump did you purchase after having to return the hospital-grade pump? I want a deluxe and efficient pump. We have some kind of coverage from our insurance, my husband is working on figuring that out since I am doing everything else!


----------



## swanxxsong

Savvy: yes, there's some coverage options now -- much better ones than when I had my daughter! I don't know all the details yet myself, I need to call and see, but I've talked to many women who got really nice pumps for free (well, 100% covered with reimbursement). So that's a huge perk!

I don't mind at all, I'll answer anything. We battled mastitis, we used a nipple shield for a period of time, we wrestled with over-supply and reflux... I'm an open book. :rofl:

I used the Ameda Purely Yours double pump. Then I bought the Medela Harmony manual pump when I went on vacation and forgot half the pump accessories and couldn't find them in-store. I actually LOVED the manual and used it exclusively from about 6-8 months onward, because Aria loved tangling her hands in the cords of the electric when I would pump and nurse at the same time. :rofl: And the hospital grade I rented was the Ameda Elite, or something like that. It's a green monstrosity but it was a huge lifesaver to bring in my milk, and cheap to rent for the first few weeks. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am so furious! When I first found out I was pregnant, I wanted to see a doctor right away to get advice on medication that I had been taking/whether to keep taking it or not during pregnancy. I made an appointment with a doctor who was well reviewed on zocdoc and saw him- I knew deep down at the time that I likely did not want to stay with him, but felt pressured into "standard blood tests" then and there. I knew to say no at the time, but somehow just felt like I couldn't. That was in June. Today I get a bill from a lab (the first one I have received) that is past due... The ******* had done a whole range of tests well outside "standard" first visit tests- including an $800 screen for a cystic fibrosis gene mutation. My insurance paid most of it, but I am now on the hook for $250 and furious that he pressured me into testing. Basically I feel that what he did was taking advantage of my naïveté, and more or less immoral. For someone more well versed in he US health system... Is there a way for me to complain? Or does anyone know the tact I should use if I want to complain to that doctor's surgery? 

I also now want the results if nothing else- originally I was told there was a fee for them to release them to me. Grrrrrrr... Seething!


----------



## swanxxsong

SurpriseBub: I would call my insurance if I were you, personally. I had my first round of bloodwork accidentally sent to the wrong lab by my midwife. It was her error, not mine, and I got charged the full $300 and change for the bloodwork because, "You need to go to such-and-such lab." I explained that my midwife had drawn it and I had assumed she would know correct procedure. They were very nice and apologized and contested it. Within a month, all the fees and charges were removed and taken by the Center. I felt a little bad that they had to eat the fee based on an error... but c'mon. I wasn't paying for it! LOL.


----------



## Feronia

Ttc126, wow, that sucks that your hospital doesnt allow vaginal breech birth! I admit that Im a bit extreme in that I would either A.) have a home breech birth, even though midwives arent technically allowed to support them here (they have to show up and attend you if you decline other options, and theyre trained in emergency breech delivery). B.) Show up at the hospital in labour and decline a c-section. While a hospital might not technically allow this option, they cant force you into a c-section and you ALWAYS have the right to decline care. I know most others wouldnt be comfortable making these choices, which is totally fine, its just what I would personally do since I am prepared for the backlash. If you dont mind me asking,why will you be induced at 37 weeks? Good luck! I know avoiding an epidural is tough if youre induced since pitocin contractions are an entirely different beast. Dont feel guilty if you end up getting one. :)

Swan, thats such great news! Yay! Im so glad that what youve been doing has been helping.

SurpriseBub, thanks, I would try not to be disappointed. At least Id know that I did everything to avoid one... Wow! I could never have fillings done without anaesthesia, impressive! 
I would totally call the insurance company on that bill. How lame that you got pressured into a test you didnt want! Can you switch care providers? Its not good to be taken advantage of by someone youre supposed to be trusting with a very important journey...

Sounds like theres some great knowledge here on pumping! I only started pumping at 11 months, but Im going to have to earlier this time in case I get an interview weeks after birth. Depending on when you go back to work, dcm_mw12, I would not start pumping until around 6 weeks if you dont have to (though it seems like it was really helpful for you to do so, swan)! You can always start establishing a supply after nursing your baby. (Nurse then pump like swan did.) Thats what Im planning on doing, too.


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, I was shocked when the OB told us that our insurance might cover some, if not the entire pump! Sounds good to me!

Thanks for the pump info! Definitely adding those to my list in case the insurance will cover any of them. I never thought about the babies tangling their hands in the cords, good to know for the future. :flower:


----------



## Feronia

Oh yeah, my midwife appointment went really well! I got my SIPS blood test results back, and the odds are all really, really good on everything. I spoke with my midwife about skipping my 20-week scan and she was very supportive and gave me some articles on avoiding routine scans, so I officially cancelled my October scan. She also was able to hear the heartbeat on a fetoscope! I&#8217;m 17 weeks tomorrow, I&#8217;m impressed she was able to hear it &#8211; but yay! She let DH hear it (it sounds like a ticking clock on a fetoscope compared to a racing horse on a doppler) and had my daughter help measure my belly. :)


----------



## MellyH

Does round ligament pain happen on top of your belly as well? Getting new shooting pains in the top of my belly and they're new, so of course I'm anxious!


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub, I am sorry this happened to you. I would totally contact the insurance company like the other girls have said. I hope you are able to get things taken care of!


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> Does round ligament pain happen on top of your belly as well? Getting new shooting pains in the top of my belly and they're new, so of course I'm anxious!

I am not sure about on top of your belly but it seems possible. About an hour ago I had sharp, intense pain on the side of my body right below my ribs, it lasted about 15 minutes...hoping things are just stretching out. I have only had those sharp round ligament pains that last like 5 seconds way down low when I cough, sneeze or move quick.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks ladies for all your great advice ! I'm definitely encouraged to breastfeeding 100%. Swan, you have such a great strategy that I'm going to actually follow. :)


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, yay for a great appointment!!!!! So glad you heard the hb! And so great that your mw is including your daughter in everything!!! 
I totally agree with you on the breech birth! I couldn't believe a hospital can make a policy like that! 
I'll be induced at 37 weeks (or around then...I'd prefer 38) because at that point it's better for the baby to come out than to keep trying to grow with me being severely anemic. Last time would have been similar only i was induced for severe preeclampsia even sooner. I really would rather avoid the nicu this time so hoping i can go an extra week :)

Surprisebub!!! I'd be so beyond furious!!! I would definitely call the insurance. Oh! And from what I've seen, a lot of offices will charge YOU for records, but your current Dr could request them and obtain them free of charge. I would ask your dr office to do that and then you could at least get the results you're being charged for!!!!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, fingers crossed you don't get PreE again! Will they re-test your ferratin levels again, and is there a chance that you won't be anemic when the time comes? Just personal curiosity, I'm learning a lot from all of this. ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies. I only saw that (apparently immoral) doctor once and have since found a fantastic doctor :) 

Just so annoyed that they would do that! It seems wrong on a lot of levels- so will definitely object. I have the time and anger on my hands to follow it through, too. 

Appreciate the advice very much!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay for a good appointment, Feronia! And how lovely your OH could hear the hb. I bet it is so much more realistic through the fetoscope :)


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> ttc126, fingers crossed you don't get PreE again! Will they re-test your ferratin levels again, and is there a chance that you won't be anemic when the time comes? Just personal curiosity, I'm learning a lot from all of this. ;)

Well with thalassemia in pregnancy there's really no fixing it. The only solution is blood transfusions and unfortunately there are high risks even with a safe blood supply. So right now i get my complete blood count done every 2 weeks but now it's changing to every week. My hemoglobin was 9.6 (normal range is 12-16) and hematocrit was 31 (normal is 36-4?) this week. I get my folate, ferretin, b12 and a few other levels tested every month now but they are all well within the normal range even tilting toward high! That's why it's so frustrating. As blood volume increases, my weak red cells are destroyed too quickly and I don't make enough to keep up with the increase. 

So it's *possible* i won't be anemic come 37 weeks, but it's not really probable. If I need a transfusion around 22 weeks again, i usually do a lot better for about 6 weeks, then downhill again. I'd rather deliver at early term if my dr thinks it's best than have another transfusion. Last time after delivery my hemoglobin was down in the 6-7 range and my heart was having problems. So they don't want that happening again....

I love that i get to share all this with you! I really do hope it helps you when you're a midwife!!!!


----------



## Feronia

Oh yeah, the thalassemia -- I remember now! I actually shared with my friend with thalassemia a little bit about what happened with you during your first birth (anonymously of course). It sounds like she has the same kind of thalassemia that you do, so it's really helpful to hear from you since I couldn't find any good information online. She's TTC and worried about what will happen when she gets pregnant, so I wanted to reassure her a bit. Thankfully, her husband was tested and doesn't have recessive thalassemia (I think that's it) -- did you have to have your partner tested?


----------



## SurpriseBub

My SIL had a baby at the end of August, turns out she has thalassemia too! (But what my brother called a 'mild case'). She was apparently pale and weak after the birth, but got through both pregnancy and birth without needing a transfusion. I guess she was very lucky that way!

I think she had extra blood tests throughout pregnancy and an extra night in hospital, but that all ended up just being precautionary :)


----------



## ttc126

You know i actually declined to have my husband tested... he's just showed no evidence of being a carrier and the chance of him having a recessive trait is so slim... plus now we have a healthy baby who seems not to have it so in all likelihood he's negative. I hope nothing I've said scared your friend Feronia! It's not too bad most of the time! I am so sure that your friend has every chance at a healthy pregnancy and baby. Maybe she'll need extra monitoring but it's actually a bit rare to need transfusions. 

Surprise!!! What a crazy coincidence. In real life i know only 2 other women who've had it (outside of my sisters) and one has had a baby and never needed a transfusion either! Glad your sil is ok! Is she by chance Mediterranean descent?


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah its really sad that the policy for breech is c-section exclusively at hospitals these days
OBs just do not learn how to deliver a breech birth anymore
its not part of their schooling


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> You know i actually declined to have my husband tested... he's just showed no evidence of being a carrier and the chance of him having a recessive trait is so slim... plus now we have a healthy baby who seems not to have it so in all likelihood he's negative. I hope nothing I've said scared your friend Feronia! It's not too bad most of the time! I am so sure that your friend has every chance at a healthy pregnancy and baby. Maybe she'll need extra monitoring but it's actually a bit rare to need transfusions.
> 
> Surprise!!! What a crazy coincidence. In real life i know only 2 other women who've had it (outside of my sisters) and one has had a baby and never needed a transfusion either! Glad your sil is ok! Is she by chance Mediterranean descent?

I didn't know it until after she had had the baby- but then when my brother talked about it, I knew what it was from the discussions on this board! :) her mum is of Irish descent and her Dad is Italian (actually born in Italy). I guess from what you say, it likely came from her Dad then! I guess she was lucky/did well/lucky if she has a 'mild' version.


----------



## MiniBump

dcm_mw12 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your great advice ! I'm definitely encouraged to breastfeeding 100%. Swan, you have such a great strategy that I'm going to actually follow. :)

Unless you have feeding issues like swan did, I really wouldn't start pumping from the word go as you will likely end up with oversupply which can cause feeding problems in itself.

Definitely feed exclusively at the breast for the first few weeks (if you have time) then start pumping after feeds and storing/freezing a couple of weeks before you go back to work. If you're pumping as you go along you won't need a massive stash of milk so try not to go overboard! x


----------



## RaspberryK

Swan I'm glad you had a lovely midwife and she reassured you. 
Dcm I breastfed for 13 months, I'd also say establish at the breast first before pumping. 
Best thing I did was research and education then getting to a breastfeeding support group regularly. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Oh interesting, I didn't realize there were symptoms involved with having it recessive. She is from Hong Kong and said that it's more common there as well. Her brother also has it, and she said her father was tested and isn't a carrier and that only her mom has it. Is that possible?

She's always anemic like it sounds like you are, but it's good to know that it doesn't always require a blood transfusion!

Oh, we announced on fb last night! I posted this in our group but I think I can put a link here, too: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....288_980037198688691_4415843488451032591_o.jpg :D


----------



## ttc126

Yeah it's all very interesting! There aren't really "symptoms" as far as how a carrier would feel, but normal blood work would have some makers that would warrant further testing. And that's absolutely possible! My dad has it and my mom is not a carrier. Each of their children has a 1/4 chance of having it. They think my dad's is somehow attached to the x chromosome because each girl has it but our brother does not! 

Oh my gosh!!! Love the announcement!!!!! Your bump is so perfect too!!! Looking great feronia!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Oh interesting, I didn't realize there were symptoms involved with having it recessive. She is from Hong Kong and said that it's more common there as well. Her brother also has it, and she said her father was tested and isn't a carrier and that only her mom has it. Is that possible?
> 
> She's always anemic like it sounds like you are, but it's good to know that it doesn't always require a blood transfusion!
> 
> Oh, we announced on fb last night! I posted this in our group but I think I can put a link here, too: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....288_980037198688691_4415843488451032591_o.jpg :D

Love the announcement!!! Can't believe you got your toddler to play her part so well! Very cute :)


----------



## Megamegan

Super cute Feronia!! Love it.


----------



## MellyH

Hahahah, adorable Feronia!!!


----------



## savvysaver

I love it Feronia!! I am super jealous of your cute bump too! :)


----------



## Feronia

Hahaha, thanks everyone! She's actually wearing my husband's Zelda shirt and a Link hat, though it's hard to see (and we forgot to take off her crocs)! We didn't actually get her to play along... she got sick of taking pictures and really wanted me to hold her, and that's when the pic snapped. :haha:

Interesting, ttc!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Hahaha, thanks everyone! She's actually wearing my husband's Zelda shirt and a Link hat, though it's hard to see (and we forgot to take off her crocs)! We didn't actually get her to play along... she got sick of taking pictures and really wanted me to hold her, and that's when the pic snapped. :haha:
> 
> Interesting, ttc!

Haha- how funny! :) just a perfectly timed snap, then!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Just thought I'd post my 12 + 5 scan pic :) We find out the gender on Saturday! Super excited :)

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140818-WA0000.jpg


----------



## MissEyre

Super fun announcement, Feronia!


----------



## MellyH

Very sweet, kezz. Heyyyyyy little bubba!

Everyone is commenting on my belly now. It's growing so fast! Must be having a growth spurt.


----------



## kezz_howland

Hehe thanks Melly! 

I'm also massive... actually getting a bit fed up of people asking me if i'm SURE it's not twins or I have the date wrong... lol. Can you post a pic of bump? I'll try and get one of mine!


----------



## kezz_howland

This is me last night (biggest on a night as the bloat sets in!! lol)

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140910_081158.jpg


----------



## Feronia

kezz, I'm guessing girl from that 12 week scan, so let us know! :thumbup:


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks Feronia! I will do! I am hoping for a girl as we have a boy already and i am desperate to buy girly things! But we shall see in a few days! eek!


----------



## jmandrews

I just took a baby predictor quite in spacefem.com for fun. So far the boy part is right! :) wonder if he will be born on Valentine's Day. We will see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## swanxxsong

Love it Feronia!

Great scan pic Kezz!

All this talk of pumps and BF makes me miss BF. :( haha.


----------



## StefNJunk

kezz_howland said:


> Just thought I'd post my 12 + 5 scan pic :) We find out the gender on Saturday! Super excited :)
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140818-WA0000.jpg



We have the same due date and we're also finding out on Saturday! :)


----------



## kezz_howland

Aw yay a bump buddy! haha. What time on sat? We are 2pm! Dunno how I'm gonna make it through till then! lol


----------



## StefNJunk

kezz_howland said:


> Aw yay a bump buddy! haha. What time on sat? We are 2pm! Dunno how I'm gonna make it through till then! lol

3pm. I know what you mean! We had to take the latest appointment because DH has to work that day. It's ok, though, he was originally going to make me wait until 20 weeks when the midwife does it! Glad he gave in :haha:


----------



## kezz_howland

Haha noooo!! I couldn't wait that long.. and then find out they might not be able to tell you anyway!! No way! I booked this scan the same day we had our 12 week one to check baby was okay. I'm dying to buy some pink this time round... but i'm convinced it will be more blue! lol


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm feeling loads of twinges and little kicks tonight.Think it must be all the fudge I ate - sugar rush! This morning when my son climbed into our bed at 5am I laid there and could feel him hiccuping right near the surface! Was most I've felt so far!


----------



## swanxxsong

My baby is super active today too. We've had a busy day so far and all I feel is kicks and spins as the baby dances around in there. :rofl:


----------



## StefNJunk

kezz_howland said:


> Haha noooo!! I couldn't wait that long.. and then find out they might not be able to tell you anyway!! No way! I booked this scan the same day we had our 12 week one to check baby was okay. I'm dying to buy some pink this time round... but i'm convinced it will be more blue! lol

I'm kind of hoping this one will be another girl... because I think it would be neat for our DD to have a sister so close in age (they'll be 15 months apart). A boy would be nice, too, and I really don't want to be pregnant again, so I'm torn! :haha:

Excited to find out what we're both having!


----------



## SurpriseBub

For those of you who have had your anatomy scans- did they check your cervix length?


----------



## ttc126

They normally do check but looking abdominally is not as accurate. If your doc has concerns they'll check vaginally with u/s. Are you concerned about your cervix surprise?

Yay for finding out soon Saturday gals! Kezz, looking cute!


----------



## ttc126

jmandrews said:


> I just took a baby predictor quite in spacefem.com for fun. So far the boy part is right! :) wonder if he will be born on Valentine's Day. We will see.

Aww thanks for sharing that! I went and did one :) It says girl and February 3rd!


----------



## jmandrews

Your welcome! I thought it was fun too!


----------



## bridgetboo62

we are having a girl!
and my placenta is anterior like i suspected which explains why i cant feel movement yet really
will post a picture in a second


----------



## bridgetboo62

here is the picture!
 



Attached Files:







image (1).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, bridget! :) welcome to team :pink:!

I think that means boys and girls are even again? :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> They normally do check but looking abdominally is not as accurate. If your doc has concerns they'll check vaginally with u/s. Are you concerned about your cervix surprise?
> 
> Yay for finding out soon Saturday gals! Kezz, looking cute!

I was just wondering, as it would certainly give me some peace of mind to hear that it looked good and solid. I don't have any specific reason to worry... but that never stopped me before.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for a daughter, bridget!!!

kezz, my 15+6 week bump pic is in the top post of this page: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2200487-we-have-two-protostars-board-62.html 

You are definitely more bumpy than me!

Guess what?! FIRST DEFINITE BABY MOVEMENT! WE HAVE A KICK!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay for movement, melly! Can't wait to feel my baby, too!! (Come on baby, give me a good thump!)


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Bridget! How exciting to finally know! You were hoping for a girl right???


----------



## bridgetboo62

i kept going back and forth but yes i was hoping for a girl


----------



## ttc126

Only about 2 hours till my 20 week scan and appointment!!!!! Hoping everything looks ok and no signs of placental problems!!!!

Ah getting so nervous! Morning sickness is worse and I always feel like I'm going to throw up when I'm nervous!


----------



## imphope

Yesterday was such an amazing day. It was our 3rd wedding anniversary and as a gift our little babe kicked and hubby could feel it for the first time!! I guess those 'muscle twitches' I've even feeling really are the baby. 

And....we are having a boy!! He looked great and was constantly wiggling and dancing. All of his anatomy measurements were good. We are so happy. Here is a pic of his adorable face. 

Yay team Blue! Bridget congrats in your little girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ttc126

Congrats imp!!!!! Boys are so much fun!!!! He has a sweet little face :)


----------



## MellyH

imp, I 'awwwwww'ed out loud at your scan photo. Look at him. So precious!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, imphope- such a sweet photo!!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hello, congrats to finding out the sexes! To help answer the cervix question they did check mine at my ultrasound and its good and long Dr says. Dr seemed very happy with everything :) I'm gaining weight at a good pace and feeling good. 
Also, my DH felt baby kick last night too! It was so quiet all day but got very active at night and we could even hear it moving away from the Doppler at our appointment haha!


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
thank you all for the congratulations!

today i have an appointment with my midwife in less than two hours!
so we get to go over the results of the scan! really hoping all is well and there is nothing wrong! so kind of nervous

yesterday evening my mom, dad and sister took me and OH out to a celebration dinner and afterwards we did some shopping and they bought us our first clothing items and our first gender specific items! I'm in love with the bear suit onesie it's sooooo soft and cute and will be so warm and perfect for a baby born in the middle of winter she is definitely coming home from the hospital in it and OH fell in love with the camo hat and booties he is big on hunting

also that is no doubt a little girl right? just making sure i have never seen a little girl ultrasound potty shot before haha
 



Attached Files:







image (2).jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 9









image (3).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SurpriseBub

.


----------



## bridgetboo62

SurpriseBub why did you post a period?


----------



## MellyH

She probably posted something and then edited it out!

That bear suit is adorable.


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh that makes sense
stupid me :dohh:


----------



## kezz_howland

Aw congrats on the gender scans girls! Only.one more day and a bit to wait for mine! Come on team pink... lol!

So are there more.boys or girls due on this thread?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Strange! Not sure what happened. 

I had said something along the lines of: I love carters! I have a bear getup too! :) 




Clothes are the only things I have allowed myself to get- I love picking stuff out. so excited for 25 weeks when we will start to get a nursery together. Why isn't it February already?!


----------



## dcm_mw12

ttc126 said:


> Only about 2 hours till my 20 week scan and appointment!!!!! Hoping everything looks ok and no signs of placental problems!!!!
> 
> Ah getting so nervous! Morning sickness is worse and I always feel like I'm going to throw up when I'm nervous!

Hope everything went well, let us know how everything goes.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yes- wishing you lots of luck, ttc. Really hope you get lots of good news.


----------



## jmandrews

That is definitely a girl potty shot Bridget :) they call it the hamburger with the 3 lines and for a boy a turtle. There is def no turtle there. My DD's looked just like that.


----------



## swanxxsong

Am loving all these scan pics! I can't wait for mine!

Got my second shot today. Hurts less than the first, thankfully, but my bum still aches. :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

Ouch! Glad it wasn't too bad swan. *sympathetic smile*


----------



## MellyH

For the last few days, I keep getting random pains scattered over my belly. Some underneath, some over the top, some at the sides. It's just a little pinching pain that comes and goes pretty quickly, but it is pretty constant, happens every 30-60 seconds somewhere on my belly. I guess it's just everything stretching more? It's like a 1 on a scale of 1-10 in terms of pain, but it's just niggly and not going away.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay for all the scans. Finally got my ultrasound date. September 24th! Now I can start counting down the days!

Anybody else have their heart start to race for no reason and it get to the point that you have trouble breathing? I have for the past couple of weeks and my doc did an EKG today and I was a little concerned.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Melly I'm sure it's just stretching. You have a lot more growing the the rest of us (with the exception of the two others with twins) so we probably won't be having as much of that annoying pain.


----------



## Feronia

Mattsgirl, I had that happen a few times when I was pregnant with DD in the second trimester. It freaked me out, but my midwives had no idea what it was. They mentioned anxiety, but I know it wasn't that. I had it happen a few times postpartum (once was scary and I had chest pain that radiated up to my shoulder), had an EKG, but all was fine. I still don't know what caused it, but it definitely seemed pregnancy related.

Glad the shot wasn't too bad this time, swan!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I definitely get aches around my belly on (especially around the bottom) and off all day, melly- sounds similar to you though it happens a little less often. As Mattsgirl says, you have twice the growing to do, which would probably account for that. 

I haven't had any heart issues- but did read that low blood pressure happens a lot in second trimester. Hopefully you get the all clear from the EKG, and it is just a weird pregnancy thing. 

Well done for being brave with the shots, swan!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah surprisebub! carters is the brand of my bear onesie suit! they are awesome!
im hoping to get a nursery together asap i already have the crib, dresser, rocker, nightstand picked out and all the bedding and everything. my registry is complete. now are slowly picking things off of it. we already got a diaper pail, i have an ergo baby carrier i got from my sister as a hand me down, we have a few items of clothing now from yesterday, plenty of stuffed animals, i think the next thing we will get is a wipe warmer a bottle warmer and the crib, crib mattress, and bedding set 

mattsgirl that is great news! glad they could get you in! is that at west side? i had mine at interstate because its closest to where i live, but have all my midwife appointments at west side idk why just how i decided, i know i want to deliver there.

my midwife appointment today went well! all is normal with the scan and my second tri screening, sooo happy and relieved

silly me always forgets what questions to ask while im in there talking to the midwife and then remembers as soon as i get out
i wanted to ask about weight
im 136.8lbs
so have gained 16.8lbs so far
wanted to ask her if thats good what she thinks
and my sister brought up that i should ask her for the print of of my scan results
so i can see all the break down weight, lengths, ect would be pretty cool
i think i will email her and ask her these things because i keep forgetting about weight


----------



## SurpriseBub

I had put on about 15 pounds by my last appointment 2 weeks ago. My doctor suggested 30ish by delivery would be her ideal. I won't eat like crazy, but also won't diet etc- will see how I end up with that approach. 

I don't want to stack it on, but am much more just wanting to feel as good and energetic as I can, so trying to eat healthy and let my appetite dictate a lot of how much I gain. Time will tell... 

Carters is great- I think it is all super cute and good quality. I also haven't paid full price for anything- they seem to do a lot of sales. :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

yeah i got the bear suit for 50% off so $14 i believe


----------



## jmandrews

My sister mailed me a gift of Carter's sleepers and bibs. I'm so excited for baby boy things! Aren't these adorable! She's the best! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry it's upside down. Not sure why.


----------



## bridgetboo62

i really like the paw print onesie
i was looking at that one at babies r us yesterday
we will probably get it for our baby girl
im not into super pink girly frilly things
and know i will get a ton of gender specific items and clothing as gifts
so i want to buy some blue/boyish things and gender neutral things
both of those onesies in that pic are great
i really like the grey/beige/brown color on the striped one


----------



## SurpriseBub

Love the little brother bib!! :)


----------



## bridgetboo62

nailing down the baby shower logistics with my sister
we are going to have a co ed baby shower/christmas party late in december
inviting about 35 people but a lot of them are maybes
getting addresses and everything
she is working on a budget and a venue 
going to be soooo much fun


----------



## maisie78

I love Carter's clothes. I got loads for dd last autumn/Winter and they do flat rate shipping to the UK which is great :) I love all the bright colours they have. May have a look for the little man as everything here seems to be bland baby blue, just can't get excited about the baby clothes like I was with dd.

I have my anomaly scan this morning at 1115 :) I have to have my gtt first though which is not so good. I had something to eat at 8pm last night but not allowed to eat or drink anything but plain water until after the test. I'm hungry and I just want a cup of tea :(


----------



## bridgetboo62

i got two 32 packs of papers swaddlers newborn diapers today at goodwill for $2.99 each
score!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm not into lots of pink, I've picked up a few colourful non pink things in sales, actually I think I have enough for up to when she grows out of 0-3 including ds gender neutral stuff. Some of it is summer clothing to wear with a long sleeve vests, tights and a cardi as I always found layers worked best. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Yea DD has a good mix of girl clothing. Not really into frills but I don't mind pink. She has pretty much every color possible in her wardrobe. Target has a lot of cute leggings in different colors and some have patterns. I always get the jean leggings for her because she is so skinny nothing fits. 
I love baby and kid clothes! :) 
I bought the baby some really cute polo shirts, button up dress shirts, sleepers, other adorable shirts, and a towel at the outlet mall last weekend. He is so spoiled already!


----------



## MissEyre

I'm so jealous of everyone knowing the sex of their baby! With our move, I've just barely been able to find a new doctor. I'll be nearly 20 weeks at my first appointment. I expect (hope!) I'll get a scan shortly thereafter. I'll just have to live vicariously through you all until then.


----------



## MellyH

I was at this 'mothers of multiples' local group meeting last night and it was their bi-annual clothing exchange. It was great, but because we don't know the genders yet, I was pretty limited, I ended up assembling a bag of mostly green/yellow/cream/brown clothes. :lol: There are a couple of blue things in there too that were particularly un-truck or un-dirt related, but all the pink stuff was pink AND ruffly so I didn't take any. :lol:

Also, the preemie stuff is TINY. I got a oneside and two little tops. The tops are no bigger than my hand. I hope I can keep these two baking for long enough to not need them!


----------



## MissEyre

Have any of you UK ladies heard/seen/tried the Doona carseat/stroller system? I saw a video of how this works online. It looks kind of awesome! No idea of safety ratings and all that but the concept is brilliant! Looks like it's coming to the US in December. 

https://simpleparenting.co/car-seat/


----------



## Feronia

We've only purchased 3 newborn thing (attached). Otherwise, this baby will wear my daughter's clothes. I kept all of the cutest things she wore, all pretty much neutral -- animal prints, greens, browns, blues, purples. We bought these from a kids' rerun store in the States after I found out I was pregnant, and DD picked out the lion shirt as baby's first outfit! :D I couldn't resist the pirate outfit or tiger sweater, either!
 



Attached Files:







clothes.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 7


----------



## savvysaver

I love all the outfits everyone has picked out so far, I can't wait to go shopping for baby clothes! After our gender scan on Tuesday we are going shopping to pick out two outfits.

I ordered my double stroller and car seats this week, the car seats came yesterday and the stroller is suppose to arrive tomorrow. Buying baby things makes this pregnancy feel very real. Super excited for February! :)


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh what stroller did you end up getting savvy?


----------



## imphope

Bridget, I thought I would post a potty shot of our little guy so you can compare. I think it is pretty clear here what you're seeing. It's taken directly from below his bum. This is the moment we knew it was a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 14


----------



## imphope

Is anyone else overwhelmed at the baby registry process? I have started yet and I am already stressing. We waited until we knew the gender and now it's go time! Ahhh! My shower is nov 9 so I gotta get on it!


----------



## ttc126

My scan went well yesterday :) My mom found out gender and hubby and i will find out with rest of family at a little party tomorrow! I'm still so sure it's a boy! I didn't see any clues though so i am either right and EVERYONE else is wrong or I'm totally wrong :) I'll let you all know tomorrow :)

I was very happy the tech at my ob office did not use high power, did not take long and was very gentle. Placenta looks good, cord looks good, and i don't need anymore scans in the near future. :) 

Two more monthly appt then every 2 weeks :)


----------



## swanxxsong

JMAndrews: My girlie is a skinny little bugger too, it's so frustrating finding clothes! :rofl: She loves pink and purple, but wears all colors. She is very opinionated about the clothes she wears, so she chooses her outfit almost every day. Almost every day, she wears a skirt, whether it's over leggings or pants or not. I've given up on arguing at this point. Sigh. xD

In case anyone in is looking -- Crazy 8 is having free shipping this weekend! And if you sign up for emails they'll send you a 20% off code. I love their stuff! So just a heads-up since I just got the e-mail from them. It's one of our favorite stores for kiddo clothes!

Can't wait to hear how all goes tomorrow TTC!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, so glad your scan went well! How did you get them to confirm the power setting? Whenever I've asked, the tech looks at me like I'm nuts. 

Did your mom find out so she can plan the surprise for everyone else? :D


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you Feronia, it's comforting to know its not just me. I wasn't worried about it until it started happening every other day to everyday. It starts happening and the only way to make it stop is to sit down for like 10 minutes. It really only scares me because of the barley being able to breathe part. Doc said I should hear something back today, so we shall see.

Yes Bridget its at Westside. We live right down the street from there so it's most convenient for us. I LOVE my doctor that I have there but sadly we are moving in December and probably loosing our Kaiser Insurance at the first of the year, due to contract expiring. So I won't get to deliver there, which makes me sad. It's beautiful there.

For those of you who are on your second or higher, does it seem like this pregnancy is going faster than your first? It is for me I can't believe we're almost half way there ( or in some of your cases you are half way there)


----------



## jmandrews

Is this anyone's 2nd or 3rd baby and have a baby shower or sprinkle? I am debating on doing something. We have a daughter and this is a boy so we don't have boy things but our big things like swing, car seat... Are all neutral so we don't have to worry about that. We mainly need clothes, towels, blankets, hangers. Things like that. Are you doing another shower?


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ Mattsgirl

i love my doctor there as well! its a CNM her name is samantha miller
would definitely recommend to anyone she is sooooo sweet
i switched to her randomly after i hated the first CNM that was randomly selected for me when i made my first appointment

im sorry to hear that you will not be able to stay with kaiser and deliver at west side
are you moving out of oregon is that why? (if you dont mind my asking) i know kaiser is only in washington, california, oregon, colorado, georgia, washington DC, maryland, virgina and hawaii


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ jmandrews 

obviously im preggers with my first
but in my opinion if i had another baby and it was a boy then i would do another shower
but if it were another girl i wouldn't


----------



## StefNJunk

This is our #2 and we're planning to do a shower, didn't really think about not doing one. I hate showers, though, so it's mostly for everyone else to get to celebrate and have fun. Our last shower for DD was just a year ago now so hopefully it won't seem like shower overload for our family, lol.


----------



## Mattsgirl

JM I thought about having another shower if this one is a girl but probably won't if it's another boy. I think it's good to have another shower, even if you don't get many presents, still nice to celebrate the life your growing.

@ Bridgetboo I saw her yesterday!! My normal doctor was on vacation so they chose someone randomly for this one. I really really liked her she was very sweet and informative. Normally I see Amy Barnes who is an actual MD (not that it matters if they're MD or CNM both are awesome) 
We are moving back to washington (only about an hour away) and they have a Kaiser facility, but the employer that my insurance is through is changing insurance companies. The real sucky thing is that the new company is going to have like a $6000 deductible. So I'm stressing a little bit. with Kaiser the only thing I had to pay for my entire pregnancy was a $10 copay for lab work and ultrasounds. So my last pregnancy I only paid like $50 my whole pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## Feronia

Mattsgirl, what about getting a CPM when you move? They're about 2-3k total for everything (depending on where you go). That's what I'd do if I lived in the States. I'm so glad everything is covered in Canada. Coming from the States and not having health insurance for most of my life, it's very nice!

I didn't have a baby shower with my first, just a surprise potluck at work, but this time I really want to do a mother blessing. I'm going to tell people not to bring gifts but ask them to bring a candle and a vegan snack or desert. It'll be fun to eat and sip tea with friends and pass around positive birth stories, and then I'll light the candles when I go into labour. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great scan news, ttc!! :) 

Thanks for the crazy 8 tip, swan! The stuff looks super cute- they have some very sweet looking summer stuff, but I guess I will hold off on buying that far ahead! So far everything we have is exclusively Carters! :) 

For anyone in the uk- I loved Next! Especially for baby girl dresses. I got my nieces flower girl dress for our wedding for £9 and it looked great! I might treat myself to getting some Next clothing shipped over here when our baby gets to be a little bigger. I am also definitely going to buy muslin squares from the uk- they are so amazingly handy for babies but somehow not findable in the us?!

I made a list of everything we will need for baby a while ago... We will do a registry, but more or less just for us to get those discounts! (10% at Babies R Us / 15% on amazon.com) 

I know Swan had mentioned it before- but for US ladies, Graco is doing a $25 cash back promotion on all car seats. If I remember correctly, you need to buy it by the end of September, and have mailed in for your refund by some time in October. (Might want to double check those dates to be sure- but thought it was worth bringing up again) :) I love a good bargain!

Also, for people starting to buy stuff- I thought this was very Informative: https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/05/13-dangerous-baby-products-to-avoid/index.htm

Yay- so excited for all of our babies!! :)


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, i asked the tech and she told me that my ob office is well aware of the risks of ultrasound and they actually don't have the very high powered machines. They send people to a perinatologist for any extensive ultrasound because they simply don't do them. She also told me they only normally do 1 20 week scan unless there is bleeding or other high risks situations. She said she'd be as quick as possible and just focus on measuring what she needs. I felt relieved :) She tried to get a couple of pictures printed but honestly they were nothing compared to the quality of my ds! 

I loved the idea of a mother blessing! I really liked the idea of everyone tying a cord on their wrists until the mom goes into labor! What a great idea!

And yeah my mom found out and she decorated letters for the kids room :) So we're revealing our name at the same time! I'm so excited! We just decided the two names ahead of time so when dh and i open the letters we'll know! :)

We decided not to do a shower this time regardless of baby boy or girl. Ours will only be 16 months apart so I don't need much. People suggested a diaper shower for #2, but with cloth we already have them :) We may do a sip and see after baby's here but honestly that depends on how we're doing! It would have to go 100 times better than last time for me to feel up to having anyone over :)

Swan, I'm so sorry i keep forgetting to tell you I'm glad your blood pressure is actually fine :) Also glad your shot wasn't as bad :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ooooo- you have names and everything, ttc! :) yay!! 

I think we have ours (or at least we have a favourite)- I want to know for sure by 25 weeks as I will make her a baby blanket around then.


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh that link recommends against the bedside co-sleepers. Hmph.

Names already ttc, you're so far ahead of the game!!


----------



## Izzie74

Hi everyone. I'm 20+1 and due at the end of January. You already have a lot of pages, so I can't catch up on all of them, but look forward to hearing about you all going forward. We had our 20 week scan today and all was normal. :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :) I meant to thank all those who mentioned my BP results. I'm such a space cadet. LOL. 

Graco rebate lasts until October 31! I don't know full details, but I know that date has been stuck in my head about it. 

We aren't planning a sprinkle or shower, regardless of gender. Unless someone goes behind my back and surprises me, but I'm not expecting, nor anticipating, anything. I have a list and if we have a boy, we basically only need clothes. And regardless of gender, we have four things on my "must list" that I previously had borrowed from my sister (who's due a month after me). So I'm just going to ask for money for Christmas from my parents rather than gifts, so I can get the couple of things I need. I know they'll be fine with that, as I don't *need* anything anyway. LOL. 

I will need to sell off some diapers if this one is a boy and get a few less "princess like" diapers. I don't mind having a boy in some of them that may be considered "girly" but the Ariel and such... will likely be traded for something else. :) Just because I enjoy buying diapers and don't NEED anymore, but WANT some new ones... O haha

My sister is supposed to get her blood test results any minute. But she may have to wait until Monday. SO bummed! I want to know what she's having! :brat: haha


----------



## Feronia

ttc, nice, that's awesome that they were so reassuring about ultrasound instead of acting like you were loony for even being concerned. :D I also like the idea of the cords that go around guests' wrists, but I don't want to have to call everyone when I'm in labour. :haha:

I'm excited to find out what you're having tomorrow! It's awesome that you kept your entire cloth stash from your first -- that sure makes things easy for your second!

DH, unfortunately, cooled on our girl name. :( We're now just going to come up with a few names we really like and decide which one suits the baby the most (if baby is a girl -- we only have 1 boy name and I hate all others, lol). It's so hard coming up with names when we only like really underused unique names.


----------



## Feronia

Melly, I would TOTALLY ignore what that link says about Bedside sleepers. It's main argument is that "the safety hasn't been established," but it's completely ridiculous that some organizations recommend against co-sleeping in the first place. I know why they do it -- it's easier to condemn an entire practice rather than address the safety concerns that do not mix well with co-sleeping (e.g. alcohol, smoking, sleep aids, excessive blankets, squishy surfaces, pillows near baby's face). Co-sleepers are safe if you set them up properly and make sure there isn't a gap between the sleeper and the bed, and they make nighttime breastfeeding SO MUCH easier! The link says "children have died from sleeping parents rolling onto them," which is exactly why you don't co-sleep if you're drinking alcohol, using sleep aids, or are way too overtired. Babies die in cribs, too, but cribs aren't condemned.

This link does a good job of discussing the research gaps and co-sleeping guidelines: https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/h...s-latest-research-how-sleeping-your-baby-safe

"Not only is sleeping with your baby safe, but it is actually much safer than having your baby sleep in a crib. Research shows that infants who sleep in a crib are twice as likely to suffer a sleep related fatality (including SIDS) than infants who sleep in bed with their parents."


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> Ooooh what stroller did you end up getting savvy?

I ended up deciding to get the Chicco KeyFit 30 car seats and the Chicco Cortina Together Stroller. :)


----------



## Captain

Helloooo everyone! Glad to hear everyone's doing so well! Just wanted to share a quick snap of something we picked up the other day.. hubby and I went to Toys R Us to play with some strollers and travel systems and they had a bit of a sale on, couldn't resist getting this!!

https://i.imgur.com/VJTiviC.jpg

Also, we went in to look at the Graco Connect travel system (the three wheeled one), I had seen it on Amazon and really liked the look of it and wanted a play around. I was pretty disappointed that it was sooo freakin heavy! We had a look around at some others and we both really liked the Graco Modes Click Connect, so for now we're going to keep an eye on the price and hopes it goes on sale around Thanksgiving or in the January sales!


----------



## savvysaver

imphope said:


> Is anyone else overwhelmed at the baby registry process? I have started yet and I am already stressing. We waited until we knew the gender and now it's go time! Ahhh! My shower is nov 9 so I gotta get on it!

I was extremely overwhelmed the first time I went to Babies R Us! I guess I never thought of all the items a baby would need. I came home and did some research to narrow down to the important items and I made a list. Now when I research and find the brand/product I want I just add it to my list. (Item: Stroller - Brand: Chicco Double) When I get the items I will check them off my personal list, that way I will know exactly what I need. The list will also help when I go to register, I can just walk around the store and scan the items I have on my list (or create the registry online). :)


----------



## MellyH

For the people who have everything already from a first child and are saying they wouldn't have a shower, you could always fill the 'registry' with things like a cooked meal, a night of babysitting, a cleaning service, a coffee date! People want to celebrate your baby with you, they're excited about the new life and new part of your journey, and as far as I can tell, most of them genuinely want to help you. So if they can't help you with 'stuff', they can help you with their time/their company/their services.


----------



## Feronia

That's a great idea, Melly! :) Those are the things that are most important after a new baby anyway, I think. It's so nice when people stop by with meals and offers of help, and are not just wanting to hold the baby. All of my family live very far away so I couldn't really do something like that, but maybe with local friends.

Also, I think registries are purposely designed to be overwhelming, and they list way more "essentials" than you actually need. What about making a list of 5 things (or so) that you know you really need (e.g. car seats, clothes, diapers, a place to sleep) and focusing on those? The rest can just be "nice to have."


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome, izzy! And congrats on a healthy and happy anatomy scan. :) 

I thought the consumer reports article was a good lesson in not buying extra stuff, as some of it (ie. The tent cover for over a crib, sleep positioner etc) is seemingly not only unnecessary, but also can be outright dangerous. The co sleeping thing has less of a strong argument against it. 

I have a similar list, savvy! We have nothing for baby beyond clothes and towels, so I wanted to see what we would be looking at in terms of what we want or need, and how much it will all cost. I was also comparing prices on amazon and babies r us, as sometimes the exact same thing was something like 30-40% cheaper on one or the other (ie. Avent bottle set was waaaaay cheaper on Amazon). :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Right you are on the graco rebate dates, swan! :)

"Please remember that rebate is only valid on purchases made August 1, 2014 through October 31, 2014. Offer void if incomplete. Submission must be postmarked by November 30, 2014."


----------



## bridgetboo62

@ Mattsgirl

i saw her yesterday too for my 1pm appointment! what a small world it is
yeah i only have a $5 copay on office visits so all of my lab work ultrasounds are free
its really nice

thats a shame that you will be leaving kaiser like everything in this world they have their pros and cons but all in all i think they are really great

@ Captain

that is such a cute onesie i am soooo jealous!
where did you get it? what brand is it? 

@ melly

wow i had never thought of it that way that actually changes my whole view really on baby showers for subsequent children of the same gender 

i really enjoyed creating my registry online with babies r us
and i love going there and shopping too! seeing all of the things i want and seeing new things too
shopping for baby items, collecting things, creating my registry, planning the nursery, have been my favorite parts of the pregnancy so far! today i went shopping with my mom my aunt and my uncle i got this disney mickey sweater and sweatpant set its super cute i will have to take a picture and post it sometime tonight or tomorrow. also got this turquoise short sleeved onesie pretty plain but i love the color

then we went to ikea and i got the lamp i really want for the nursery and the hanging light fixture
shade to match! you can see them here: https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50195972/
i didnt get the tall floor lamp though just not necessary. i love them though! sooooo cute!

tomorrow im going to go to home depot and pick out some possible colors to paint the nursery
and to get the fixture i need for the ceiling lamp shade


----------



## swanxxsong

It's true Melly! Our church set up a meal delivery for us for about four weeks. They came 3 times a week, various people, with meals. It was a pleasant surprise but they all loved being able to drop in, see the baby and just chat. :) It was nice too for me to get some company since my husband could only take off two days before needing to go back to tax season work. This baby, it'll be the same.


----------



## Izzie74

Our Rainbow Baby at 20+1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maisie78

All this talk of baby showers has me a little envious as we don't really have them here. We didn't get a great deal of help with getting things for our dd and it was very expensive but at least it means we have pretty much everything bar clothing for this little guy. Although he will have to suffer with a pink baby bath and cushy tush seat lol :winkwink:

I had my GTT and anatomy scan yesterday. My hospital gives you lucozade for the test so by the time we had the scan he was jumping around like a flea :haha: The sonographer managed to see most things. His kidneys and heart are all fine but they couldn't get a look at his brain so we have to go back in 2 weeks for a re-scan. The gtt was fine and I am almost certain I do not have GD. I didn't have it last time either.

I also saw the anaesthetist and consultant and have had my request for an elcs approved. I have been given a provisional date of Jan 28th so actually this little man will be a January Jellybean :thumbup: It seems very strange to know exactly what day he will arrive. Saying that that is if he stays put that long as my waters broke at 38+5 with dd.

Our little prince <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Captain

Bridget - it was on a clearance rack from Toys R Us and is by Disney!

Fantastic scans ladies our little peanuts are growing fast!


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww those are wonderful scan pics, lzzie and maisie! They really start looking like little humans at this point!


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely pic Maisie


----------



## jmandrews

I would love a shower just to celebrate but I have no idea who would host the shower for me. I hate to ask someone and I feel it's weird to host it myself. Maybe someone well offer or I can ask.


----------



## bridgetboo62

sooooo bummed i wasnt able to see the aurora borealis last night
we all drove to this place away from the city lights and stayed up until 2am to see if we could see it but it didnt show darn solar flare just wasnt good enough


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> I would love a shower just to celebrate but I have no idea who would host the shower for me. I hate to ask someone and I feel it's weird to host it myself. Maybe someone well offer or I can ask.

I think you can totally have a shower for yourself! You can always drop the word shower, and just call it a party/celebration... That takes out some of the gift and 'ladies only' connotations. 

We won't have one as we just recently moved and don't have family or old friends nearby. I think we would definitely have had a little party (but maybe after the baby was born) if we were still in London. The gift connotation of a shower makes me uncomfortable, so we may have done something like ask for a children's book or a donation to a children's cause if people did want to do something :)


----------



## StefNJunk

About 30 seconds into the ultrasound, LO revealed his little thing... lol :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/EAXYAQG.jpg


----------



## maisie78

Haha Stef, he's not shy then? Congratulations! xx


----------



## MellyH

Hooray Stef!!! How exciting :D

My sister-in-law is throwing mine - she was instructed to by the family matriarch (their grandmother :lol: )


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, stef! :) looks like we have more boys than girls due for now! 

Ooooo- when is your shower, melly? Will you know genders beforehand?


----------



## MellyH

We will, we should find out the genders in just over two weeks, and the shower will be in November sometime (still working out the dates!). My work team is having a work shower for me on Nov 5th, but that's more 'people stand around eating store-bought cake and give you a present that they've all chipped in $5 for', so nothing too elaborate!


----------



## 2nd time

I still have the flattest etomarch I have ever had butmon the plusvsire thus bahy isbrunning a marathon or playing footbal its kicking lije mad as I tupe


----------



## ttc126

Exciting news ladies!!!! 

Add me to team BLUE!!!! Baby Jude will be here mid-January :)


----------



## MellyH

Yay baby Jude!!! You must be so excited. Do we get to see pics of the nursery?


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats to everyone finding out the genders !!! I can't wait to find out :) I'll know for sure when I'm 20 weeks , :( just another week after this.


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, ttc! Looks like you were right about baby being a boy! :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, ttc! Love the name Jude!! :)


----------



## StefNJunk

Nope, not shy at all! He was showing off the entire ultrasound. If anyone wants to see our announcement -


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/M4I5hjK.jpg

We've had this idea for almost 2 months, but the original idea was all 3 of us, DH being Player 1, me Player 2, DD player 3, but we couldn't get a good photo of all of us after taking at least 20 a couple weeks ago (mostly thanks to DH being picky!) so we went with just DD.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks you guys!!! I feel like maybe i do have intuition after all ;) I'm usually wrong but I just KNEW this was another boy :) 

Melly i will for sure share some pics! My little guys will share a room and its done in a jungle animal theme :) 

Baby will be in our room for first 6ish months but we'll go ahead and set everything up so ds1 can get used to it :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww Stef, cute announcement. I love it ! So creative.


----------



## ttc126

Stef, congrats on a BOY! And super cute announcement!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Very cute announcement, stef! :)

Love that your daughter knows how to handle an x-box one controller... I suspect our little one will learn early from watching Daddy, too!


----------



## bridgetboo62

after a trip to home depot and a trip to ace hardware
finally got my ceiling lamp hung for the nursery
also picked out a bunch of samples for the nursery wall color
i think we are going to go with a blue but we havent decided what shade yet
definitely a darker blue though
its coming together slowly but surely
can not wait to get it painted and get all of the furniture for it
starting with the crib


----------



## Captain

Congratulations ttc!!! Love love love the name Jude!!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations ttc :) x

Stef such a cute announcement! x


----------



## Katy78

Welcome Izzie! Congrats on your rainbow baby! Did you ask about the gender it are you staying team yellow?
Congrats to everybody learning about your babies' genders. Boys are certainly in the lead now.
We don't do showers here but I don't know why you wouldn't have one for the second baby too. It's not all about registries, is it? It's about celebrating new life. And anyway, there are always things you need, even if you still have most from the first child.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on your boys Stef and ttc! So excited for you both! :happydance:

So happy to see all these lovely scan photos! <3 



Sadly, my sister (with whom I was sharing my pregnancy, she was 11+3 yesterday) lost her baby last night. My heart is breaking for her. :(


----------



## maisie78

Oh Swan what an awful thing to happen to her. :hugs: to you both xx


----------



## Izzie74

Katy78 said:


> Welcome Izzie! Congrats on your rainbow baby! Did you ask about the gender it are you staying team yellow?
> Congrats to erybody learning about your babies' genders. Boys are certainly in the lead now.
> We don't do showers here but I don't know why you wouldn't have one for the second baby too. It's not all about registries, is it? It's about celebrating new life. And anyway, there are always things you need, even if you still have most from the first child.

We are team :pink:


----------



## Feronia

Swan, I'm soooo sorry to hear about your sister's loss. :( That must be so tough, especially since you two were sharing this... :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Swan! I'm so so sorry to hear about your sister's loss. I will be thinking of her, you, and your family. :hugs:


----------



## StefNJunk

SurpriseBub said:


> Very cute announcement, stef! :)
> 
> Love that your daughter knows how to handle an x-box one controller... I suspect our little one will learn early from watching Daddy, too!

Usually she just eats the knobs, lol. She does love to sit and watch DH play, though. She'll lay calmly in his arm and just hang out, it's super cute.

Swan, so sorry to hear about your sister!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry, Swan. How sad for all of you. :( hope she is doing ok.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Very cute, Stef! I am sure that my husband would love for our little one to sit with him like that :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh swan, I'm so sorry to hear that. :( What a devastating time for her, and it will be difficult because you will be continuing with yours without her. Do you think she will try again straight away?


----------



## Captain

Thinking of you and your family swan xxx


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry for your sisters loss Swan. I know that pain all so well. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Felt baby kicking so I put my hand on my belly and could feel him kicking me on the outside! :) so surprised I could feel him already!


----------



## RaspberryK

Swan that is so sad, I was pregnant at the same time as my best friend, she had her baby in mid august and I would have been due this week. I was still absolutely fine with talking about her pregnancy and really appreciated that she didn't act any different towards me. 
Another very good friend, someone who I was best friends with 10 years ago, announced her pregnancy on Facebook and her due date was similar to mine and she having her c section tomorrow. 
I'm still finding that one really hard and I think it's somehow related to her announcing during my miscarriage and then having gender disappointment. 
Anyway I rambled on a bit there but I hope your sister doesn't find things to difficult. I had a couple of weeks at home crying and doing nothing but recovering which really helped a lot. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

my condolences to your sister swan

Izzie74 welcome to the group and welcome to team pink! :)

jmandrews i felt baby kick/wiggle on the outside too yesterday even with my anterior placenta! little girl must be strong!

we picked a color for the nursery today! its an awesome shade of blue! should be getting the paint and painting next weekend


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So sorry about your sister Swan. Thinking of her & your family xxx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I keep getting mild cramps all over the lower part of my belly and even in my groin today. Ugh... They are mild, so I don't think anything too bad... But man, I hate it when these worrisome symptoms crop up :(


----------



## Captain

Bub I've been having the exact same thing all day! Mine are also mild so I'm trying not to worry about it, getting pretty anxious to get home and have our appointment on Friday now. Hoping to get a date for my next ultrasound soon!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you ladies :hugs: you're all so wonderful. I know from experience that mostly time is what she will need. But thankfully my mom is staying with her a few days to help after her d&c (since she has two boys at home). It's an emotional time for us all, and I feel for her as I would never wish that on my worst enemy. But I just keep praying for her healing. 

This baby was a surprise and they were not planning on a third child. However I am unsure where they will stand after this. Only time will tell, on that front. 

I'm having the same aches under my bump today! And in my groin. Ack! I am sore!


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, I am so sorry to hear about your sister. Praying for her and your family.

Congrats on all those who found out the genders! 

I have had the same mild, cramping aches today. My stomach also feels sensitive and full. I had a little bit of CM discharge too. I am a little worried but going to see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## MellyH

About a week ago I had a day or two of all-over-my-tummy cramps, but it settled down again, I wonder if they were having a growth spurt or something.


----------



## Megamegan

Since I'm up in the middle of the night and was to busy to update yesterday, I thought I would pop in...

We are having a boy!!! 

I had a gut feeling and I peeked for a split second during Saturday's ultrasound so I wasn't too surprised, but I am so happy to finally know for sure. We are thinking of naming him Lucas. We have a video from the scan and he looks so beautiful. I'll upload a photo later when I'm not on my phone. :)


----------



## MellyH

Hooraaaaaaay!!! Congratulations, Megan, a son. :D Very exciting.


----------



## EMYJC

Swan I am so sorry to hear about your sister. TTC congrats on your son, love the name Jude. Congrats to Izzie on team pink and megamegan on your son, of course I love the name Lucas :) I came up with Albie for a boy as my grandad was called Albert and I was really close to him but my OH won't have any of it!


----------



## Megamegan

Swan I just went back to read all the pages and wanted to also say I'm very sorry to hear about your sister. DH's best friend's fiancé was pregnant with us and she also lost her baby recently. I hope they all come out of it strong, though.

So on the way to our gender reveal party yesterday (our best friends hosted it), my mom and I had an interesting time!! First we saw this lady walking her dog and trying to shoo her cat into her yard, and it was a dangerous road so my mom got out to help her. I felt happy that we helped save a cat...we are huge animal lovers. So then we were in my friend's neighborhood and we saw a nice looking stroller sitting outside on someone's curb with the sign, "Free, Works Well" Sooo.... I stopped and folded it up and stuck it in my back seat! I wrote them a thank you note and I was SO excited to get a free stroller! It's a Graco, not sure of the model (I'll have to look it up later) but isn't that awesome?! It's in great shape too. Just the normal wear and tear of a few months' use, it looks like. I don't mind that at all as long as the safety features are still in place- I'll just give it a good scrub and then voila! 

Then we had our gender reveal party, which was fun, until I went to take some Tylenol for my headache and... instead I took 2 Dramamine (!!!!) ....I couldn't believe myself. So I was fine, the rest of the night I was just drowsy, but it was okay. Then it turned out the blue icing in the middle of the cake had seeped onto the outside of the cake, so you could totally see the blue before we cut the cake! So I have to call and complain about that. Then we went to Babies R Us to buy baby's first onesies, and my MIL bought us the Graco 4Ever All-in-One convertible carseat! I'm so excited, I really wanted that one. And now we are well on our way to having lots of necessities for baby. So it was a successful day!


----------



## MellyH

Definitely a successful day. :D Bummer about the icing though! Did everyone cheer when the cake was cut? I've never been to a gender reveal party so I'm curious. :lol:


----------



## Megamegan

I don't even remember!! Lol. I think so. I think someone took a video... I need to locate those :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on your little boy, megan! How lovely!! I love the name Lucas, too! :) shame about the cake not quite being right- but i am sure everyone was just as excited for you! :)

Glad (yet sorry for you all too!) That a lot of you have had similar cramps. I have had cramps on and off all the way through- I think yesterday it was the groin part that freaked me out! It seems to have passed, and I think I am slowly doing a better job of not instantly freaking completely the hell out. I am trying to listen to the doc's advice- ie. If cramps/discharge are mild, then don't worry. Do worry if I am in intense pain and/or if there is blood. Patience is not one of my strong points, and I can't bear the idea of anything happening to my little girl. I realise we are all in the same biat there, too- Parental love starts early! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Sometimes I think when I worry that I imagine the pain being worse. I might have overdone things yesterday and I did stop when the cramps seemed to get worse but by then I was imagining the worst and I don't think that helped the situation. My cramps are mainly across the lower part of my stomach, I have had a few on the sides but they don't last too long. Hoping the twins are just stretching and growing in there!

Anyone have any (TMI) cm like discharge lately? I had some a while back but it kind of surprised me yesterday. Obviously no blood but anything different gets me nervous.


----------



## MellyH

I have lots of creamy discharge, savvy - some days less than others, but some days it's quite the flood!


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, Megan! :D

I've had cramps, too, lately. I'm not worrying though! With my daughter, I had pre-term contractions due to a UTI at 22 weeks, and my midwife came over to monitor them. They were definitely painful and semi-regular, which is why I worried, but even then it was fine (I just had to get the UTI treated). At the time, my midwife confirmed that the contractions were only occurring in the lower part of the uterus. She said that the entire uterus has to be contracting with pain for you to start dilating, so if that's not happening, it's just irritation, stretching, or harmless BH.


----------



## RaspberryK

EMYJC said:


> Swan I am so sorry to hear about your sister. TTC congrats on your son, love the name Jude. Congrats to Izzie on team pink and megamegan on your son, of course I love the name Lucas :) I came up with Albie for a boy as my grandad was called Albert and I was really close to him but my OH won't have any of it!

That's a shame ds is Albert and we call him Bertie, I love Albie but dh didn't like it. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on your boy Megan! So exciting! 

I have a lot of creamy cm most days. It comas and goes but is there more often than not. 

I can't wait to know what we are having! Two weeks from today I will have my anatomy scan! :)


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I have lots of creamy discharge, savvy - some days less than others, but some days it's quite the flood!




swanxxsong said:


> I have a lot of creamy cm most days. It comas and goes but is there more often than not.

Mine was more cloudy and stretchy - should I be worried? I only had it once yesterday when I used the restroom. I am still having constant light cramping today.

I have my big scan tomorrow - any tips or tricks to make things easier to have a good ultrasound?


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Megan on a baby boy! Welcome to team blue! Now we both have baby boys due the same day! :happydance: can't wait to see a pic! Sounds like you had a great weekend and gender reveal minus the cake reveal being ruined. That a bummer. Def call and complain. You scored some great deals. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> I have lots of creamy discharge, savvy - some days less than others, but some days it's quite the flood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> I have a lot of creamy cm most days. It comas and goes but is there more often than not.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was more cloudy and stretchy - should I be worried? I only had it once yesterday when I used the restroom. I am still having constant light cramping today.
> 
> I have my big scan tomorrow - any tips or tricks to make things easier to have a good ultrasound?Click to expand...

Great that you have your scan tomorrow! I hope the dr can let you know that all is well :) 

I have had little bits throughout and now two incidents where it seemed like a lot... But it calmed back down, so I took it to be normal, though it definitely spooks me when new or different things happen. (Hope that helps!) if you are worried call- or definitely talk it through tomorrow. I would love to hear what your doc says, too. 

Good luck for the scan! I haven't read up about anything helping get good results beyond being well hydrated for a couple of days before. I think the biggest factor is how cooperative baby is! Though maybe some of the second timers here will have better tips for you. :)


----------



## jmandrews

My DD is already a great big sister and loves her baby brother already. She lifted up my shirt so she could cuddle. :) I just love her to pieces!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bridgetboo62

i think im starting to get linea nigra 
its too faint to see in a picture i just tried
also i think i have definitely popped
my sister and mom notice now
my mom talks about it all the time
"wow your tummy is getting big"
its quite embarrassing actually
i wonder when my first stranger will notice


----------



## Izzie74

Why do people say such stupid things?

I showed my 20 week scan and a woman said bloody hell that's a big head.

I told a man I was having a girl and he said welcome to a world of pain.

So much for sharing the joy if our rainbow baby!


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> Great that you have your scan tomorrow! I hope the dr can let you know that all is well :)
> 
> I have had little bits throughout and now two incidents where it seemed like a lot... But it calmed back down, so I took it to be normal, though it definitely spooks me when new or different things happen. (Hope that helps!) if you are worried call- or definitely talk it through tomorrow. I would love to hear what your doc says, too.
> 
> Good luck for the scan! I haven't read up about anything helping get good results beyond being well hydrated for a couple of days before. I think the biggest factor is how cooperative baby is! Though maybe some of the second timers here will have better tips for you. :)

Thanks SurpriseBub! I am glad to hear your episodes have calmed down, it is definitely spooky when different things happen. I am trying to drink more water and relax a bit today to see if that helps. I also have stomach issues (IBS) so I never know what causes my stomach pains, since they are just light cramps I am trying not to worry. Hopefully just lots of stretching going on since I still don't even have a bump yet. 

Unfortunately I won't be seeing the doctor tomorrow, my scan is with the fetal ultrasound specialist at the main hospital since I am carrying multiples. But I figured the specialist has seen every type of ultrasound, so hopefully I am in good hands. I have heard to have a full bladder and others of said to empty your bladder - so confusing! I might just show up with a full bladder, I can always empty if needed. My appointment is first thing in the morning, I can't wait!


----------



## savvysaver

Izzie74 said:


> Why do people say such stupid things?
> 
> I showed my 20 week scan and a woman said bloody hell that's a big head.
> 
> I told a man I was having a girl and he said welcome to a world of pain.
> 
> So much for sharing the joy if our rainbow baby!

I agree! People are so rude. After I say I am having twins, people have told me "good luck" while laughing or say "oh, double trouble"

I am just so plain excited to have rainbow twins, I ignore their rude comments.

I am excited for you, congrats on your little girl! :)


----------



## Izzie74

savvysaver said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Great that you have your scan tomorrow! I hope the dr can let you know that all is well :)
> 
> I have had little bits throughout and now two incidents where it seemed like a lot... But it calmed back down, so I took it to be normal, though it definitely spooks me when new or different things happen. (Hope that helps!) if you are worried call- or definitely talk it through tomorrow. I would love to hear what your doc says, too.
> 
> Good luck for the scan! I haven't read up about anything helping get good results beyond being well hydrated for a couple of days before. I think the biggest factor is how cooperative baby is! Though maybe some of the second timers here will have better tips for you. :)
> 
> Thanks SurpriseBub! I am glad to hear your episodes have calmed down, it is definitely spooky when different things happen. I am trying to drink more water and relax a bit today to see if that helps. I also have stomach issues (IBS) so I never know what causes my stomach pains, since they are just light cramps I am trying not to worry. Hopefully just lots of stretching going on since I still don't even have a bump yet.
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be seeing the doctor tomorrow, my scan is with the fetal ultrasound specialist at the main hospital since I am carrying multiples. But I figured the specialist has seen every type of ultrasound, so hopefully I am in good hands. I have heard to have a full bladder and others of said to empty your bladder - so confusing! I might just show up with a full bladder, I can always empty if needed. My appointment is first thing in the morning, I can't wait!Click to expand...

At my 20 week scan I started with a full bladder and they scanned for a while, but to look at the spine they needed baby to turn over, so I had to empty my bladder and then they carried on. It's best to go full and then see what they say IMO.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww very sweet, jm.

savvy, I wouldn't be worried, but you should bring it up next time you see someone so they can reassure you!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey ladies, been catching up, my busy season has started and been working away for 3 days - exhausted me more than i thought! 

Swan i'm so sorry to hear about your sister's loss it must be very difficult time for you all x

Savvy my CM is allsorts of colours, textures and amounts - i wear a liner most days now it can be so bad! Good luck with you scan, exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear what you are having! any idea?? I was told i don't have to drink 2 pints of water before the next scan but try not to pee before going.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have found out what they are cooking :thumbup: 

4 days (friday 11.45am uk time) and i will know what flavours i'm cooking too :happydance: Also... when did 20 weeks creep on me?? I can't believe i'm now 20+1 already!


----------



## MellyH

Congrats on the halfway point, shells!!!

Still two weeks until I find out the sexes. I don't really have any feelings either way, but I've iterated down to two girls names that I like and still don't have a single boys name I like, so I know which way would be easier for name! :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly I'm the same - i have a choice of girls names i love, several sets that go together but... boys... if it's two i'm screwed lol I only have one boys name i like and even that's a 'maybe' lol 

It's scary... 17 weeks until induction if i manage to get that far! :wacko:


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> Hey ladies, been catching up, my busy season has started and been working away for 3 days - exhausted me more than i thought!
> 
> Swan i'm so sorry to hear about your sister's loss it must be very difficult time for you all x
> 
> Savvy my CM is allsorts of colours, textures and amounts - i wear a liner most days now it can be so bad! Good luck with you scan, exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear what you are having! any idea?? I was told i don't have to drink 2 pints of water before the next scan but try not to pee before going.
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies who have found out what they are cooking :thumbup:
> 
> 4 days (friday 11.45am uk time) and i will know what flavours i'm cooking too :happydance: Also... when did 20 weeks creep on me?? I can't believe i'm now 20+1 already!

Ahhhhh... halfway!!!! So exciting! :) my big goals are: 20 weeks, 25, 28, 32, 36... I am sure it comes around quickly, but man, I cannot wait!! I swear some days it feels like the clock is ticking backwards :S

Exciting to be getting some twin genders known, too! :) for two boys- we know twins named Luke and Cole. Really sweet and kind of match without going the overly matchy route!!


----------



## savvysaver

So I am back from the hospital. I called my OB just because I got nervous that the light/moderate cramps were lasting so long. She felt that I needed to go to triage so they could check me out. Everything is okay, my cervix is long and closed and every test they ran came back good. They told me it was round ligament pain and everything is just stretching out...which is totally what I thought (and hoped) was happening. I feel foolish but I guess it is better to be safe than sorry. 

Izzie74, thanks! I agree I will go with a full bladder and take extra water with me. I can always empty it!

Shells, at least it sounds like some cm discharge is completely normal. I guess all the symptoms together caused me to get a bit nervous. From the beginning I had a b/g feeling so I am going with that intuition though lately I am not sure if it is two boys. I really want at least one girl, so I figure I probably am not that lucky to get one. My hubby is convinced it is two girls. We will see! So excited to hear what you are having too! 

Shells and Melly, it is funny all three of us have girl names picked out but no clue on boy names!

SurpriseBub, I know what you mean...some days take forever. I think the next few months are going to go faster because it will get exciting with baby purchases, holiday parties and completing the nursery. You will be at 20 weeks before you know it! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad all is okay Savvy! :hugs: I was in the ER with my first, for the same reasons. They were very sweet about it and said they always prefer women coming in 'sooner than later' for those things. :)

I am so excited! I just won a ticket for the MommyCon conference. I can't wait! Has anyone attended one of their events in the past, or is planning to in the upcoming months? :happydance: I'm stoked! A friend also won a ticket too, so she and I are driving in together and are hoping to win some swag! :rofl:


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong said:


> Glad all is okay Savvy! :hugs: I was in the ER with my first, for the same reasons. They were very sweet about it and said they always prefer women coming in 'sooner than later' for those things. :)
> 
> I am so excited! I just won a ticket for the MommyCon conference. I can't wait! Has anyone attended one of their events in the past, or is planning to in the upcoming months? :happydance: I'm stoked! A friend also won a ticket too, so she and I are driving in together and are hoping to win some swag! :rofl:

Thanks Swan! That makes me feel better. :flower:

I had to google MommyCon, that sounds awesome and I wish they had a conference near me! That is awesome you and your friend won tickets. I can't wait to hear all about it! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad all is well, Savvy! :)


----------



## Feronia

So glad everything is okay, savvy! I think it's good that you went in. :)

I just got back from prenatal yoga. Ahhhh I haven't been working out in a while due to the subchorionic hematoma and then just being busy, but I'm so glad I'm doing this! It feels nice and I'm sure it will be good to get back in shape for labour.

I think I've been feeling baby move in the last week, yay!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations to everyone finding out their babies genders!! Anybody know what the count is for our thread now? Last I remember the girls were in the lead but there seems to be a lot of boys lately!


----------



## swanxxsong

I checked the first page tally - which I only noticed recently - and it's 10 to 7, boys leading. :)


----------



## ttc126

Glad you're ok savvy! I think it's always best to go in when in doubt :)


----------



## MellyH

Glad everything is looking good savvy, better safe than sorry. :hugs:

Mommycon sounds cool!!


----------



## Blondish_keg

I totally lost track of this thread, wondered why I got taken of the front page? But yesterday found out I have complete placenta praevia and most likely be sectioned beging on jan so I guess it's good buy anyway..
Hope all of the rest of your pregnancys are good and I shall stalk from time x


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls! I am up early for the big scan, I had a nightmare that the roads were closed and we were running so late. I can't wait to find out the genders, hoping the twins cooperate! :)


----------



## MellyH

Ooooooh good luck, savvy!!

Oh, your dream reminds me, I had my first 'baby' dream last night! I was holding a young (3-6 month old) baby girl who was sleeping and I leaned down to kiss her and her eyes flew open and she just stared at me, felt like she was trying to look into my soul :lol: Blue eyes, which surprised me (my husband and I are both brown-haired, brown-eyed). She kept looking at me all seriously, and then I tried to breastfeed her and she kept kicking away with her foot. :lol: Cheeky! That's all I remember, the serious blue eyes and the not wanting to breastfeed.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Not sure of time difference but keep popping in for an update from savvy lol its probably only 6 am there! Lol

Melly I had an awful dream last night that I pray was just because a lady in another group I'm in gave birth to her little girl (born sleeping)who has Edwards syndrome (T18) after having to make the harrowing decision to end the pregnancy. She made the right decision and got to see her daughter and also see she would never have survived had she not chosen the route she had. I was so upset for her :( she found out at her 12 week scan something was wrong and we have spent the last 4 weeks trying to support her. Makes me so so thankful for everything I have x


----------



## MellyH

Oh, how awful shells :( That would be enough to give anyone bad dreams. :hugs:

No idea why there was only one baby in my dream - hopefully it's not a sign!


----------



## RaspberryK

Blondish_keg said:


> I totally lost track of this thread, wondered why I got taken of the front page? But yesterday found out I have complete placenta praevia and most likely be sectioned beging on jan so I guess it's good buy anyway..
> Hope all of the rest of your pregnancys are good and I shall stalk from time x

It wouldn't have been deliberate I must have mis typed or something when I changed the layout xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm excited for you savvy!


----------



## jmandrews

Can't wait to hear savvy! I had a dream just like that the night before my gender scan lol :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Still stalking lol not getting any work done this afternoon! Not that I've got much to do since I have been tied to the desk from 10 weeks lol x


----------



## MissEyre

Pregnancy dreams are certainly giving me a rough go. A couple nights ago I had a dream that my DH died. I woke up a sobbing, shaking mess. It woke DH up and he was a little freaked out because I was crying so hard. It took us both about 30 min to calm down and get back to sleep. Stupid hormones. I've been a little nervous to go to bed each night after such a harrowing dream. Makes me want to go back to taking the unisom I was taking for morning sickness because I slept like a rock on that stuff.

Looking forward to hearing more genders! I feel like I'm behind the curve because of the move. I've finally found a new doctor and have my first appt with her on the 22nd. I think she'll schedule my scan shortly thereafter. We've been waiting to announce until we knew the gender!


----------



## MrsTM1

22 days until our 20 week scan. We aren't announcing until after that scan mostly due to the fact that we announced at 12 weeks with our first pregnancy, but never made it to the 20 week scan.


----------



## Feronia

Ahh, twin sex announcements are so exciting because there are 3 possible options instead of two! :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

I am so excited to announce the genders...

Baby A :pink:

and

Baby B :pink:

Two girls...my hubby was right and I was wrong. We are so excited!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh wow congratulations xx any pics to share xx


----------



## Feronia

Wow, congratulations! Then there's a chance they're identical girls, right? :D
I was actually just going to guess 2 girls in my previous post, but I deleted it because I thought for sure that would be wrong. It would have been my first time in history I would have been right! :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay!!! Congrats on the TWO girls!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Savvy, how exciting! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

savvysaver said:


> I am so excited to announce the genders...
> 
> Baby A :pink:
> 
> and
> 
> Baby B :pink:
> 
> Two girls...my hubby was right and I was wrong. We are so excited!

:-D congratulations xx


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay for twin girls!!!! :) they are going to be best friends forever! :) that's how my twin sissy and I are.


----------



## Izzie74

Congrats for twin girls


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Oh wow congratulations xx any pics to share xx

I will definitely post a few pictures later today! :)



Feronia said:


> Wow, congratulations! Then there's a chance they're identical girls, right? :D
> I was actually just going to guess 2 girls in my previous post, but I deleted it because I thought for sure that would be wrong. It would have been my first time in history I would have been right! :haha:

You would have been correct! Any guesses on your own babies gender?



jmandrews said:


> Aw yay for twin girls!!!! :) they are going to be best friends forever! :) that's how my twin sissy and I are.

That makes me so excited that it is two girls, I hope they have a great relationship like you and your sister do! :flower:


----------



## Feronia

savvysaver said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congratulations! Then there's a chance they're identical girls, right? :D
> I was actually just going to guess 2 girls in my previous post, but I deleted it because I thought for sure that would be wrong. It would have been my first time in history I would have been right! :haha:
> 
> You would have been correct! Any guesses on your own babies gender?Click to expand...


I am guessing boy for me, but then again I did guess boy for my daughter. We'll see! I have always been wrong with guessing! :haha:

The twin girls I know have seemed to always remain close! Actually, I know a pair of b/g twins who also still seem close even though they're in their teen years now. I think either way, twins have a special bond. :flower:


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, Savvy! You are going to have so much fun.


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> I am guessing boy for me, but then again I did guess boy for my daughter. We'll see! I have always been wrong with guessing! :haha:
> 
> The twin girls I know have seemed to always remain close! Actually, I know a pair of b/g twins who also still seem close even though they're in their teen years now. I think either way, twins have a special bond. :flower:

We will have to wait until February to see if you are right! :)

I have guessed the last few family members baby genders correctly, I guess I just can't guess my own! At least I was 50% right, I really felt that A was a girl! Ever since I was little I always wanted twin girls and a boy...we have decided to stop at two but it would be interesting to see if I got my "wish"!


----------



## ttc126

Savvy your news brought such a smile to my face :) HUGE CONGRATS on your girls!!!!! 
Everything looked good on your scan? 

Feronia, i was the same! Every guess was wrong until i was right about having another boy this time :) Now I've ended up being right about what friends are having ever since having him! Maybe we didn't have intuition until after our first babies :) lol!!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations on the double team pink savvy!!


----------



## MissEyre

Why are maternity clothes so expensive!? Also, when should I look into buying nursing bras? I bought some today, but I'm considering returning them as I'm not sure they will fit after baby is born.


----------



## RaspberryK

MissEyre said:


> Why are maternity clothes so expensive!? Also, when should I look into buying nursing bras? I bought some today, but I'm considering returning them as I'm not sure they will fit after baby is born.

I'll wait til my milk supply is settled and wear stretchy or sleep bras after birth til then. 
I'm currently wearing matalan non wired but not maternity bra's as I really hate the shape and cut off maternity bra's. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Wow, that's so crazy that you've always wanted twin girls and then got them! That's pretty awesome that you wanted two kids and get to have them both in one go!

Believe it or not, I grew up never wanting kids and I didn't change my mind until a few years ago. Poor DH didn't want kids either but gave in for my sake. :haha: My daughter was the very first baby I have ever held... and now I want to deliver them for a living! Oh how things change!

MissEyre, do you have any maternity/kids rerun stores near you? I got some great deals on maternity clothes there. I also think it's a good idea to wait until after your milk comes in to get a nursing bra. I didn't wait last time, and by the time my milk came in nothing fit! Otherwise, sports' bras are a good bet since they're more forgiving. I recommend getting fitted and trying them on in person, because sometimes what you measure doesn't seem to correlate to the actual fit... I have no idea why!


----------



## MissEyre

Feronia, I just moved to a new city. I love the idea of buying secondhand but I'll have to research what's out there. DH has been encouraging me to get some new bras as I've outgrown the ones I have; however, I just bought some today from Motherhood Maternity along with 2 shirts and a pair of pants. The total came to about $175!! Ugh, I'm 99.99999% sure I'm going to return everything and rethink things. I can justify the bras, but I'm afraid that if they fit now, they won't fit after the baby is born. It's tough to be in those in-between phases. I don't have much of a bump yet and am still wearing my regular clothes. I'm considering getting one of those bella bands to try and make my current pants work, but I don't know how I'll get on with having something over my belly constantly.

Finding a few things secondhand would be amazing! Sports bras seem like a good and money conscience idea for a quick fix for the next few months.


----------



## savvysaver

ttc126 said:


> Savvy your news brought such a smile to my face :) HUGE CONGRATS on your girls!!!!!
> Everything looked good on your scan?

Thank you! I wasn't at my doctors office for the ultrasound since they send people with multiples to the main hospital to see the specialist techs. After the scan she went to speak with the doctor and came back and told me that everything looked great and I was all set...so I am hoping that means everything is good. They send all the information to my doctor as well. I will have scans with the specialist every 4 weeks to check and make sure that things are still okay inside! The good things is we got a ton of pictures.



Feronia said:


> Wow, that's so crazy that you've always wanted twin girls and then got them! That's pretty awesome that you wanted two kids and get to have them both in one go!
> 
> Believe it or not, I grew up never wanting kids and I didn't change my mind until a few years ago. Poor DH didn't want kids either but gave in for my sake. :haha: My daughter was the very first baby I have ever held... and now I want to deliver them for a living! Oh how things change!

I always wanted twin girls...then when I found out it was twins I had hoped for b/g twins to have one of each. I think I am a bit more excited that they are both girls though! When we got married we decided to wait a few years to have kids, we were both happy with our decision at the time. After a few years we talked and my hubby agreed to ONE baby...oops, I guess we ended up with two! :)


----------



## savvysaver

MissEyre said:


> I don't have much of a bump yet and am still wearing my regular clothes. I'm considering getting one of those bella bands to try and make my current pants work, but I don't know how I'll get on with having something over my belly constantly.

I have been putting off buying the bella band for the same reason, I hate things over my stomach. My jeans still fit but they are very snug and uncomfortable so I know it is only a matter of time. I have been living in yoga pants.


----------



## Feronia

Is your hubby excited for twins now? My husband wanted zero, but now he's getting two -- so he's getting snipped after the birth! He's super happy to be a father now, thankfully. I love seeing the two of them together. :) To be honest, even though this one was a surprise, we were originally hoping for another girl since we get the sense that sisters get along better, but logically I know it's really subjective and based on personality. We both have younger brothers with whom we never really got along, so that probably influenced our preference. After all of the scares I had early on, though, I now just want a healthy baby and I don't really care, and DH is starting to not care either. :)

Ugh, my mom is now trying to convince us out of the vasectomy though. For some reason it really bothers me when people try to tell us what to do in terms of reproduction! It bothered me when FIL said "stop at two, don't have any more" just the same that it bothered me when my mom told us to consider having 3 and to skip the vasectomy! Bleh!


----------



## savvysaver

My hubby is thrilled we are having twins despite saying to have one baby, actually it was more like..."we will have one and then see how it goes". I didn't want to stop at one and preferred two (even though as a child I wanted three) so they would have a sibling. I am thankful to only have to be pregnant once though! :)

My hubby is getting snipped after the birth too, after our appointment I joked we could try for a 3rd and maybe get a boy. :) 

It is hard when relatives (or even friends) think they know what is best for you and your family. You and your hubby need to decide and do what you think is right. I also used to hate when people would ask "So when are you having kids"...it took us a long time to get pregnant including one m/c so every time something was said I wanted to burst into tears.


----------



## Feronia

Hehe, so glad he is happy about it! My DH was actually booked to get snipped when my daughter was 6 months, but my midwife (the one I had with my daughter and also the same one I have now) happened to be walking by at that moment and went up the clinic and cancelled his appointment! She then booked us in to talk to her instead, and talked us out of it! :haha: They are two totally different clinics, but the midwifery office is right across the way. She is one assertive woman, but I love her! I'm so glad she did that because neither of us were 100% sure of it, but this time we totally are. We've tried every other option and nothing else has worked out...

I know, totally! People should just not comment on your family size! We were together 10 years before having a baby, and it was so annoying to hear people say "you will change your mind about kids." Yes, maybe so, but we weren't there yet. I then had two miscarriages before my daughter, so I see what you mean -- that question is doubly hurtful. :(


----------



## savvysaver

Here are a few of the pictures from today. A wasn't cooperative and the tech had a hard time getting a good profile pic. 

Baby A:
 



Attached Files:







babya0916 - profile1.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 5









babya0916 - gender1.jpg
File size: 89.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## savvysaver

Okay experts...they are both girls right? I see the three lines but just want to double check!

Baby B:
 



Attached Files:







babyb0916 - profile1.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 4









babyb0916 - gender1.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MellyH

YAYYYYYY savvy! Congrats!! Two little girls! Perfect. :D

The first one definitely looks like a girl, the second I can't really tell. But if the sonographer said so, I'd go with that!


----------



## Feronia

Nice pics! Yes, both undoubtedly girls! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely pics, savvy!! :) I am no expert, but from all the other potty shots, it seems like 2 girls! I think by 18+ weeks the tech wouldn't often get it wrong?? I watched twin girls, and it is an amazing relationship. They were aware and interested in each other loooooooong before the average singleton is capable of playing with/generally cares that another baby is around. I have a very cute video of them playing together in a pile of packs of diapers when they were still itty bitty but mobile :) 

Just curious- did they show you where in your uterus each baby is? Will be neat to feel them move and know who is who!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I find maternity clothes waaaaay over priced for what a lot of them are. I think I am going to go to somewhere like h & m and just stock up on things that are flowy and maybe a size or two bigger than my normal size. The one exception: I have got a couple of maternity things from asos, as I love asos anyway... and they are fairly priced and ship free to the US! Their maternity leggings are super comfy :)

I have already bought some basic not exactly sports bras, but kind of with a similar design and i am very comfy in those for now. I think I will stick to those until baby has made her appearance and I know what is what!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful picture's savvy! I think you could have identicals there :) their profiles are so similar! X


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> Lovely pics, savvy!! :) I am no expert, but from all the other potty shots, it seems like 2 girls! I think by 18+ weeks the tech wouldn't often get it wrong?? I watched twin girls, and it is an amazing relationship. They were aware and interested in each other loooooooong before the average singleton is capable of playing with/generally cares that another baby is around. I have a very cute video of them playing together in a pile of packs of diapers when they were still itty bitty but mobile :)
> 
> Just curious- did they show you where in your uterus each baby is? Will be neat to feel them move and know who is who!

Thanks! I figured the specialist tech has seen it all and she wouldn't have told me if she wasn't sure. I am excited to see the bond form between the girls. They move around a little bit, but both of them are breech right now but she showed me where they currently are which is a little different from where they were last Wednesday. 



Feronia said:


> Hehe, so glad he is happy about it! My DH was actually booked to get snipped when my daughter was 6 months, but my midwife (the one I had with my daughter and also the same one I have now) happened to be walking by at that moment and went up the clinic and cancelled his appointment! She then booked us in to talk to her instead, and talked us out of it! :haha: They are two totally different clinics, but the midwifery office is right across the way. She is one assertive woman, but I love her! I'm so glad she did that because neither of us were 100% sure of it, but this time we totally are. We've tried every other option and nothing else has worked out...
> 
> I know, totally! People should just not comment on your family size! We were together 10 years before having a baby, and it was so annoying to hear people say "you will change your mind about kids." Yes, maybe so, but we weren't there yet. I then had two miscarriages before my daughter, so I see what you mean -- that question is doubly hurtful. :(

What a sweet story! It is a good thing she cancelled the appointment. We are definitely done after the twins, I think they will keep us quite busy! :)

I agree, it is no ones business but your own as to what you want to do as far as children. Now instead of asking "when", I get the "Are they natural?" .....um, it is none of your business but thanks for asking about our sex life! :haha:



xxshellsxx said:


> Beautiful picture's savvy! I think you could have identicals there :) their profiles are so similar! X

Thanks Shells, I can't wait for your scan! I am definitely going to find out if they are identical though the tech was certain they are fraternal. :)


----------



## Feronia

OMG, the "are they natural" questions would get to me, too! Whose business is that?! When someone asks me if I'm pregnant, I've really been meaning to say "no, I'm just fat" but the question always gets me off guard that I forget! I would never personally ask someone if they were pregnant... (Okay, maybe if I knew the person really, really well and we were close enough for a question like that... but not a random person I hardly know!)

How is the tech sure that they're fraternal? Isn't there a chance that di/di twins are identical if the egg split very early? Or is there another way the tech can tell that I'm not aware of?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Does anyone know if they measure your folate levels in early pregnancy blood tests? Just curious!


----------



## jmandrews

DH and I finally agreed on naming out baby boy Brecken. Now we just need to come up with a middle name. :blue: :)


----------



## jmandrews

Also DH felt him kicking for the first time tonight :)


----------



## swanxxsong

MissEyre: I was pleased and shocked to find two brand-new pairs of mint skinny jeans, Motherhood brand, at my goodwill for $5 with the original tags on them. Only one was my size, but I was ecstatic. So you may be surprised what you find. 

Also kohls. Use their 30% coupon codes on clearance. I got a lot there with my daughter. I love MM stuff, but they're $$$ and once I began hunting I found great deals all over. I got a tub from a local teacher. $20. 30 items all barely used. Found them on Craigslist. Target clearance also has nice maternity sometimes. And cartwheel will have coupons to add to the discount sometime! :) 

It's tedious sometimes but I always love a bargain!


----------



## River54

People are starting to say the weirdest things. One coworker actually asked if this baby was planned...this is after others said congrats or gave me a high five. I was caught off guard by this. I am not young, and have been working there for almost 10 years...so I wasn't sure how to take it. I said yes, of course, and that was the end. I told another coworker this, and she said "oh, I ask that a lot, is that something I shouldn't?" <sigh>


----------



## Feronia

"Was it planned?" That's another awful question, wow! 

I bet it feels good to have a name, jm! :) I like it! I'm a fan of unique names that I haven't heard before.


----------



## EMYJC

Many congrats on identical girls Savvy!!! Love the name Brecken JM. For those in England anew look do cheap maternity trousers and lots of variety. I've been getting most of my tops off EBay! Just need a coat but luckily it's so warm at the mo. Week today until my scan!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats on the twin girls Savvy. And love, love the name JM :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia you are spot on! If the egg splits before the 3rd day they will have the appearance of fraternal twins with there own placentas and sacs can still be identical. 33% of same sex fraternal twins are identicals.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Love the name jmandrews :) x


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for having a name picked out, JM!!

I've been very lucky so far, I've had friends and coworkers give me bags of maternity wear, so that's nice. We'll see how long it lasts with twins! Might have to buy some bigger stuff anyway. And for all that I've been given stuff, I've still spent about $150 on buying a few things for myself - two pairs of Ann Taylor maternity jeans, and from MM two tank tops, a nice work shirt, a hoodie and a work dress. I wanted to have at least a couple of reasonably decent things for work.


----------



## bridgetboo62

its 2:30am and heartburn is keeping me awake!
it woke me up and i cant go back to sleep for the life of me!
oh the joys of being pregnant haha

so im completely in love with the name tyler for a girl
OH thinks its okay but a bit too boyish
so i think we have compromised that she will have a definitely girly middle name
he really likes anne and thinks it flows really well tyler anne kropf (pronounced crup) but i want to think of other girly names too. in our family its kind of tradition that middle names are tributes to relatives. so maybe we can find a name of one of his relatives or mine that he really likes and is girly girly


----------



## MellyH

A girly middle name sounds like a good compromise. We are trying to include family names as middle names if we can!


----------



## xxshellsxx

We will also be trying to use family names as middle names :)


----------



## MellyH

My grandmother's name was Joyce, which is a little old-fashioned for me, do you think we could use Joy instead and still have it be a nice tribute? She was sometimes called Joy (although not regularly).


----------



## MissEyre

swanxxsong said:


> MissEyre: I was pleased and shocked to find two brand-new pairs of mint skinny jeans, Motherhood brand, at my goodwill for $5 with the original tags on them. Only one was my size, but I was ecstatic. So you may be surprised what you find.
> 
> Also kohls. Use their 30% coupon codes on clearance. I got a lot there with my daughter. I love MM stuff, but they're $$$ and once I began hunting I found great deals all over. I got a tub from a local teacher. $20. 30 items all barely used. Found them on Craigslist. Target clearance also has nice maternity sometimes. And cartwheel will have coupons to add to the discount sometime! :)
> 
> It's tedious sometimes but I always love a bargain!

I think I'm definitely going to keep looking and make sure I return everything sometime in the next week or two. I just KNOW that I can find cheaper options out there! I would think that maternity stuff would be great at a goodwill simply because you can only wear the clothes for a limited amount of time. Those skinny jeans sounds like a steal!


----------



## swanxxsong

MissEyre: I kind of just make it a challenge or "game" to find good deals. It's what I do. xD We're looking to buy a new car right now, so I'm trying to find ways to cut back elsewhere so we can upgrade to something bigger (my Escape is just getting too small for our family, sadly). If nothing else, gives me a little 'hobby' when I'm running errands, scouring the clearance racks! ;)

Bridget: My HB woke me up last night too! I need to remember to put tums next to my bed so I don't need to get up and down at night! lol. 

I just can't wait to know what I'm having -- I want to talk names and think about it all! :brat: :rofl: I'm anxious, the 29 seems FOREVER away! lol. 

At least a good friend of mine is coming over this weekend so we can shop and chat and distract me for a bit. ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh in case anyone isn't on FB, I'll share this one here too. 

Not sure if anyone is interested, but it's $5. I ordered the first one so I can see it, hopefully review it for my blog and go from there. For as inexpensive as it was, for a subscription box, I figured, why not?
(they also have a $5 beauty box, which I've not gotten yet but have seen photos of other people's boxes.)

https://babybox.walmart.com/

((and no, I don't get anything for referring anyone or anything LOL I just wanted to share since I like getting little cheap surprises in the mail xD))


----------



## MiniBump

Congrats on the girls savvy!!

Something freaky happened to me two nights ago and I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar experience! I was laid in bed and suddenly there was 'activity' in my abdomen (I thought it was wind) and my bump felt funny. I reached down and my stomach felt flat but along my pubic line, I could feel a baseball-like lump on the left with a fat sausage shape from there to my right side. I rubbed and it gradually went away. Is there any chance that this was a Braxton Hicks contraction because it really felt like a baby that had been shrink-wrapped?! I think it's too early and may have been my guts poking out or something but it was really bizarre and quite worrying! :wacko:


----------



## Feronia

It's definitely not too early for braxton hicks! I've been getting them for a few weeks now (they're more noticeable on subsequent babies).


----------



## Captain

Congratulations savvy!!

To those of you who have them (I don't know if it's just Canadian or US also) but I got some pairs of maternity jeans from Thyme Maternity last week. All their jeans are on sale at $40 down from $70.

Who was it that posted about the Walmart baby box on the FB page? I'm so curious I want to get one! I hope they ship to Canada!


----------



## Feronia

I like Thyme, sometimes they have a really good clearance section. I go in and check occasionally. Last time I was able to get two pairs of awesome fitting jeans for $14 clearance, and this time I got some shorts and pants for around $15-$20 there! I never find very good deals at Motherhood though...


----------



## xxshellsxx

Anyone have any natural remedies to help with a cold and sore throat? The lovely ladies and gents in my office have finally passed it to me and today has been awful. I've taken paracemetmol once today - and really don't want to have to take it if i can help it.

I've sat in the bathroom with the shower on hot but more than anything i need something for the sore throat before i start coughing - it's like sandpaper already! x


----------



## Feronia

I was sick over the weekend, though thankfully I didn't get it as badly as my husband and daughter! (I am thanking the morning matcha tea for that!) ;)

I am not taking any medicine either. Gargling salt water twice a day seemed to really help my throat. Other than that, I upped my vitamin C, zinc, and took some elderberry lozenges. I was better within 2 days.

It sucks being sick while pregnant! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mommy2missR

Feronia, I remeber you posting about essential oils and labor a little while ago... One of my friends is going to a home party where they sell them and I want to have her pick some up for me. What oils did you recommend?
TYIA


----------



## Feronia

Mommy2missR, I think clary sage is the best for labour. After that, lavender is awesome, and if you have any sort of nausea, peppermint. :) Those are my favourite! Clary sage increases contractions and helps dull pain, combined with lavender is very nice and soothing. 

swan, I'm sort of dubious about those boxes. Do you know what's in them? Last time I gave my information to Motherhood for their "discount card" I got a "baby bundle" thing and it was just a bunch of formula samples, bottles, and disposable diapers. :dohh:

All very useless considering I didn't want formula in the house and was determined to breastfeed no matter what, and was planning to cloth diaper. It would be useful if it had things like clothes, hats, cloth wipes, baby toys, breast pads, and milk storage bags though! :D I'm sort of doubting that, though, since it's sponsored by their partners, which are undoubtedly formula companies and disposable diaper companies! Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Mommy2missR

I was just sick for a week!!! In bed, out of work, miserable. Gargling salt water helped with my sore throat, but nothing other than Sudafed, that I got to take once before my PHP told me not to take it if I really didn't have to, helped my congestion. I'm back on my allergy nasal spray and Claritin daily. Feel better :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Anyone have any natural remedies to help with a cold and sore throat? The lovely ladies and gents in my office have finally passed it to me and today has been awful. I've taken paracemetmol once today - and really don't want to have to take it if i can help it.
> 
> I've sat in the bathroom with the shower on hot but more than anything i need something for the sore throat before i start coughing - it's like sandpaper already! x

I have severe allergies to most medicine, so when I have a sore throat I keep hydrated with tons of water. I also cannot have cough drops so I suck on gummy bears or marshmallows - they seem to help coat your throat. It isn't the best advice but something to try if you are desperate. I hope you can get some rest later today and feel better soon!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks for the tips ladies i shall give them a try! x


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> Anyone have any natural remedies to help with a cold and sore throat? The lovely ladies and gents in my office have finally passed it to me and today has been awful. I've taken paracemetmol once today - and really don't want to have to take it if i can help it.
> 
> I've sat in the bathroom with the shower on hot but more than anything i need something for the sore throat before i start coughing - it's like sandpaper already! x

Hot lemon and honey, there are some lozenges that you can have, and you can take most simple linctus. 

Oh and eat ice cream. 

Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Same suggestion as Raspberry but add ginger. Either juice a small piece or grate some into hot water. Then once cooled add it to the lemon juice and honey. My doctor friend said normal potato crisps can help a sore throat? Worth a try. Goodluck and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on your twin girls Savvy, so exciting. 

JM love the name xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Captain: that was me! I subscribe to their beauty box and someone just told me about the baby box, so I just subbed to that too. LOL. 

I haven't gotten either box yet, but a bunch of my friends got their beauty boxes and they had a value above the $5 they spent on it. So that's awesome!


----------



## jmandrews

MiniBump said:


> Congrats on the girls savvy!!
> 
> Something freaky happened to me two nights ago and I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar experience! I was laid in bed and suddenly there was 'activity' in my abdomen (I thought it was wind) and my bump felt funny. I reached down and my stomach felt flat but along my pubic line, I could feel a baseball-like lump on the left with a fat sausage shape from there to my right side. I rubbed and it gradually went away. Is there any chance that this was a Braxton Hicks contraction because it really felt like a baby that had been shrink-wrapped?! I think it's too early and may have been my guts poking out or something but it was really bizarre and quite worrying! :wacko:

Yes that was definitely a Braxton hicks! I have that same thing. Happens mostly at night multiple times. I had them a lot with my DD too. :)


----------



## MellyH

Sorry shells, sounds miserable :( Hope you're better soon!


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats on twin girls!! How awesome! 

I can't believe you girls are having BH's!! Holy cow. I don't even know what to expect with those, but it's crazy how fast this time is going by!!

So DH and I talked about names last night and we have drifted a little from Lucas for now, and now we're into the name Wesley. Wesley Michael flows much better and goes really well with our last name. Wes for a nickname. It's my sister's choice if she ever has a second boy but I'm hoping she can let me have it because she's not expecting to be pregnant again for a while, let alone with another boy. Sorry sis! My turn! lol

I got my pregnancy pillow today, I'll report if it's good or not after I try it out :)


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> OMG, the "are they natural" questions would get to me, too! Whose business is that?! When someone asks me if I'm pregnant, I've really been meaning to say "no, I'm just fat" but the question always gets me off guard that I forget! I would never personally ask someone if they were pregnant... (Okay, maybe if I knew the person really, really well and we were close enough for a question like that... but not a random person I hardly know!)
> 
> How is the tech sure that they're fraternal? Isn't there a chance that di/di twins are identical if the egg split very early? Or is there another way the tech can tell that I'm not aware of?

Sorry Feronia, I forgot to reply earlier. 

I think it would be funny if you said "no, I'm just fat" :haha: 

I think they say they are fraternal since they are in separate sacs with separate placentas. I think most people have no clue that there is a chance that the egg can split early resulting in di/di and that is probably too hard to explain to the patient so they just say fraternal. I will definitely get them tested to see if they are identical though!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Had a doctors appt today , hb went down to 150 and doctor said baby is really low. Anyway I have my anatomy scan text week and I'll be finding out the gender. Went baby shopping today (just about 5 items) picked up a few gender neutral pieces.


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh dcm! Next week! Very exciting.

I don't think we will be testing to find out if they're identical if they're the same gender, we'll just see how alike they look as they grow up. :lol:

When my OB showed me the separate sacs and separate placentas, I asked if that meant they were fraternal, and she took the time to explain that they could be either - I would be annoyed if someone brushed me off by just saying they were fraternal because they couldn't be bothered explaining!


----------



## lynnikins

hey girls, not been here much been slammed at work and running a house of 8 people is taking up my spare time around work. but got time this morning to sit and catch up on stuff


----------



## jmandrews

Looking alike or not looking alike doesn't determine if they are identical. Marykate and ashley Olsen are fraternal and look exactly alike. They look more alike than my twin sis and I do and we are identical.


----------



## bridgetboo62

got some stretch marks on my boobs and some on my butt lol
but none on my belly yet
starting to use lotion whenever i think of it


5 months today!
yay half way!


----------



## Captain

swanxxsong said:


> Captain: that was me! I subscribe to their beauty box and someone just told me about the baby box, so I just subbed to that too. LOL.
> 
> I haven't gotten either box yet, but a bunch of my friends got their beauty boxes and they had a value above the $5 they spent on it. So that's awesome!

I tried subscribing but it looks like it's only available in the States! Booo!!! You'll have to post pics when it arrives!!


----------



## MellyH

JM, how interesting! Ah well, maybe they'll never know then. If there was ever a medical reason we could find out then. 

Bridget, bummer about the stretch marks! I think I have some starting in/around my belly button. :/


----------



## Mommy2missR

I have so many stretch marks from my DD, I wouldn't know if I had any new ones from DS.


----------



## MellyH

They haven't faded, Mommy2missR? That's my only consolation at the moment, that they will at least fade with time!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm the same Mommy2MissR.

I wouldn't know either x


----------



## RaspberryK

lynnikins said:


> hey girls, not been here much been slammed at work and running a house of 8 people is taking up my spare time around work. but got time this morning to sit and catch up on stuff

Sounds exhausting. Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Mommy2missR said:


> I have so many stretch marks from my DD, I wouldn't know if I had any new ones from DS.

Some of mine are starting to itch and get darker again. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Ugh, stretch marks. I came out relatively unscathed with DD, so I hope I'm as lucky this time. Third time moms+, did you ever get any new ones with your second? (Please say no!)

I got a few on my butt and then a bunch under my breasts, but those ones thankfully faded with time. I was lucky enough not to get any on my belly!

I have heard that castor oil rubbed on your belly with saran wrap + heat can help fade stretch marks if you do it postpartum.


----------



## 2nd time

I had strech marks from being fat but got new ones with each pregnanfy mine have faeed into white lines but being 1/4inch wide meansbyou can still see /feel them if I feel bravebi will post a pic


----------



## RaspberryK

I'll post some photos at some point, some of mine are puberty, weight gain and first pregnancy. 
I'm pretty sure I'm getting new ones/old ones re stretching. 
Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Was feeling brave so took a pic of my belly showing my faded marks whent to upload and my pc said file too large lol not feeling brave now my oc thinks im fat lol


----------



## RaspberryK

:rofl: xx


----------



## MellyH

Hahahah 2nd time! 

I have some very faded stretchmarks on my boobs and hips from puberty but they're barely noticeable.


----------



## jmandrews

I have bad stretch marks on my butt. I'm worried I will get more and then some in other places. :(


----------



## lynnikins

i didnt get many new ones after ds2 i got some with him but thats not a surprise since he was 10lb 12oz lol,


----------



## RaspberryK

lynnikins said:


> i didnt get many new ones after ds2 i got some with him but thats not a surprise since he was 10lb 12oz lol,

What were the weights of your others? Ds was 10lb 3oz and not sure what to expect with this one. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I already had lots of silver stretch marks from being very over weight previously but even those on my tummy are starting to feel at capacity lol I apply lotions and oils but if more are going to come then they are going to come!

Ok... 2 hours 20 minutes (11.45am uk time) until my Anatomy scan ad hopefully get to see what the goods are on these two :)


----------



## EMYJC

How exciting shells. Cant wait to see how you get on. All the best with the scan! I avoided stretch marks with ds1 but probably because he came at 34+6 so I didnt do the big stretch toward the end. i have them on my hips from growth spurts. 5 days until my 20 week scan. Isnt time flying!!


----------



## Mommy2missR

Melly- I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but no... they didn't go away. Mine were always light (silvery?) and relatively wide 1/8"-1/4" So I find them always noticeable. Now they are starting to get itchy, well my belly is itchy, so I am assuming it's my tiger-stripes. :haha: Even when I lost weight while my husband was in Afghanistan, and my mommy pouch shrank quite a bit, still there. I'm self conscious about them, so I am always reminding myself, I birthed a 9lb 4oz beautiful, intelligent, kind, amazing little girl, so it's okay. And you have twinnies in there!!!! Your body is an incredible thing and it probably won't come out unscathed, but you're a mom now. Welcome to the club. :hugs:

Shells- SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be stalking waiting for your results!


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, I am so excited for you! I will be stalking the thread, waiting patiently for your big announcement! Good luck!


----------



## Pens

I'm using palmers stretch mark lotion and bio oil at the moment to try and help at the moment but I guess if you're going to get them, you're going to get them regardless :( I got stretch marks when I was growing up on my legs and bum so I guess I'll be getting them again now. I've recently discovered some new ones on the top of my legs so this is the start!


----------



## ttc126

Anxiously awaiting your update shells!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ok ladies....

PLEASE *NOTHING ON FACEBOOK* if you have me on there as there are still family members we can't get hold of!

But we are having.....

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boyrevealresize_zpsc2442bbd.jpg

We both were convinced there was one pink in there so both had an 'oh no pink' moment for a split second, but we're over the moon with our prefect, very bouncy, baby boys! Serious business of trying to find names now lol Both measuring perfect with no concerns for either of them which we are very grateful for!

Very funny moment when we were watching them after all the measurements were done, They are both head to the right and legs to the left and we were sat watching them kick each other! :dohh: Fighting already! lol So cute to see them waving and rubbing their eyes, we got very few pictures, but i have a scan every 4 weeks now so next will be 13th October :) x


----------



## Pens

Congratulations Shells! That's such exciting and good news x


----------



## Mommy2missR

Oh yay Shells!!!! Twin Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, shells! :D Now I'm wondering whether yours are identical, hehe. :haha:
Melly when do you find out? I'm guessing b/g twins for you -- then all twin mamas here would be having different combos!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks everyone :) 

It's got me wondering too Feronia :haha: I love that they are the same sex so i can fulfil my weird obsession of dressing them the same as babies :blush:


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Shells!! How exciting!!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats shells!!!!!!! How exciting :)

Is everyone due the 1st having boys???


----------



## MissEyre

Woohoo! Congrats Shells. Very lovely pictures!


----------



## crysshae

xxshellsxx said:


> Thanks everyone :)
> 
> It's got me wondering too Feronia :haha: I love that they are the same sex so i can fulfil my weird obsession of dressing them the same as babies :blush:

This thread moves so fast I have a hard time keeping up. Thought I'd try posting again today. 

Congratulations on your boys! It's so fun to dress them the same. I had b/g twins and I bought them coordinating outfits. They almost always have the girl and boy version of clothes. It was so cute. 

Congratulations on your girls Savvy! And congratulations to everyone else too!


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> I love that they are the same sex so i can fulfil my weird obsession of dressing them the same as babies :blush:

Congrats on two boys Shells!! How exciting! 

I am very excited to have two of the same so I can dress them alike too! I also have my next ultrasound on October 13th! :)


----------



## River54

congrats on the boys shells!! yay!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations on the double blue!!!! Yaaaaaaay!!!! It will be lovely to see your two little boys grow up together :)


----------



## EMYJC

Two of the same sex will amazing. Imagine the close bond. Aw many congrats. Their skull shapes look different don't they. I can't wait to find out mine. I ovulated 22nd May and conceived 23rd. Dtd 20th and 21st so I reckon I have a boy on board!


----------



## bridgetboo62

we DTD on the day of ovulation and got a girl so you never know emy
what are you hoping for?

congratulations on your double team blue shells!

ugh i woke up with a sore throat yesterday morning and it hasnt gone away yet :(
i hate it


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think gender is pretty much 50/50... They have theories about when you conceive etc, and it does seem like some couples favour one way or the other.... But I think it is more or less a roll of the dice! :) 

We now gave one niece on either side of the family, and everyone thought we would have a boy, as one was 'due'. It doesn't quite work like that, though! 

Am soooooooooo interested to hear your genders now too, Melly! :)


----------



## EMYJC

Get well soon Bridget. I am just starting to get over a bad cold. I am
More than happy with either. A brother would be great for Lucas and I love having a boy, just curiosity to know what a daughter would be like. Certainly won't be any gender disappointment here. Just want to be told all is ok x


----------



## Feronia

I don't think timing in relation to ovulation does anything either. I read some stuff about the Shettles method being incorrect. In my personal experience my daughter was conceived the day of ovulation, too!


----------



## EMYJC

Has anyone seen the video- 'The miracle of life?' Had me sobbing yesterday. It's amazing


----------



## savvysaver

We DTD the 3 days before ovulation and the day of ovulation, no clue if the eggs were released at the same time or a few hours apart? 

I told my hubby that it was him and his swimmers that chose the genders of the twins, I guess the girls won the race :)


----------



## swanxxsong

According to the theories about conception, my daughter should be a boy. lol. We had DTD every single day leading up to, the day of, and beyond O (we were on a cruise... :rofl:) and other factors I researched all pointed to boy. So it's always interesting to see how it unfolds!

Congrats o the Double Blue! :happydance: So excited for our second set of twins to have been identified!

I creamed and lotioned all the time with my daughter. Still have marks. I have been told that much is hereditary. Regardless, they've faded to silver and I'm just hoping they don't get TOO much worse this go-round, but we'll see. I'm only worried about my hip tattoo. I don't want it to warp! haha!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Shells on baby boy twins! 
So excited for all these anatomy scans. :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats on the boys Shells!!

We've got soo many boys now :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Just popped in to check on you shells! What wonderful news! Massive congrats! Boys are awesome and are always total mummies boys! Xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

foxiechick1 said:


> Just popped in to check on you shells! What wonderful news! Massive congrats! Boys are awesome and are always total mummies boys! Xxx

Awww Foxie so lovely to see you!! We're very excited about our boys! xx

Thanks ladies for all the congrats :flower: It's been an exhausting day - and having to contend with DH's other 2 boys not being very happy they are not getting a sister is going to be quite stressful this weekend :dohh:


----------



## Captain

_Finally_ had our ob appointment today after not having one for over six weeks! Got to hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler for the first time which was amazing, everything seems great and normal. Also had the date for our gender scan at last! It will be a week today! I'm glad it's next week but I was hoping it would be Monday so I don't have to wait as long!! Just happy to have a date though!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lesson learned here... I called my ob on wednesday about the pains etc I was having (I mentioned them here on the weekend, so it has been going on since the then). The nurse told me that a feeling of pressure and shooting pains in my groin was "not fun, but completely normal". I was upset they wouldn't at least give me a once over before declaring me a whiner! ...anyway, cut to last night- pains worse, cut to today- hurts to pee. Yep, it was a uti all along, and thankfully the gp could prescribe antibiotics this afternoon. 

I am pissed off at my ob, and at myself for not insisting I be seen when I knew something was wrong. In the grand scheme of things, a uti is not that bad- but just wanted to share and to tell you all to trust your instincts! If you know something is up, it most likely is!! 

This is a lesson I have had to learn a couple of times- and perhaps now is a good time for me to get a reminder. It is up to us to advocate for ourselves and make SURE everything is going well for us and baby! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hooray for a good appointment, and finding out the gender soon, captain! :) is that just a gender scan? Or is it your anatomy scan? Mine is next Friday... Already nervous!


----------



## ttc126

SurpriseBub said:


> Lesson learned here... I called my ob on wednesday about the pains etc I was having (I mentioned them here on the weekend, so it has been going on since the then). The nurse told me that a feeling of pressure and shooting pains in my groin was "not fun, but completely normal". I was upset they wouldn't at least give me a once over before declaring me a whiner! ...anyway, cut to last night- pains worse, cut to today- hurts to pee. Yep, it was a uti all along, and thankfully the gp could prescribe antibiotics this afternoon.
> 
> I am pissed off at my ob, and at myself for not insisting I be seen when I knew something was wrong. In the grand scheme of things, a uti is not that bad- but just wanted to share and to tell you all to trust your instincts! If you know something is up, it most likely is!!
> 
> This is a lesson I have had to learn a couple of times- and perhaps now is a good time for me to get a reminder. It is up to us to advocate for ourselves and make SURE everything is going well for us and baby! :)

I have a uti too! The shooting pain is unbearable! Does your back hurt? 

Feel better soon!


----------



## savvysaver

I am sorry about the uti SurpriseBub, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SurpriseBub

It doesn't hurt that bad... just strange shooting pains in my general downstairs and I knew something was wrong! Thankfully no back pain. Thanks for the good wishes, ladies! :) 

Did you get antibiotics, ttc? Hope you get well soon, too :) 

And for anyone who thinks they have one at any stage- you can get self test kits from a pharmacy these days. That's what I did and then the gp did the same test herself when I got there before she prescribed antibiotics.


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> Hooray for a good appointment, and finding out the gender soon, captain! :) is that just a gender scan? Or is it your anatomy scan? Mine is next Friday... Already nervous!

Yeah I think it would be the anatomy scan, I had one very early on to determine the date, and this would be my second at almost 20 weeks. How much is this week going to drag for us eh!?


----------



## ttc126

I did get antibiotics. Ugh I'm just in so much pain. I cry when i pee and i didn't even shed one tear during my ds labor. 

Good luck at your scans next week ladies! Captain I'm going to guess girl for you..... :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I know... This week is gonna drag! Just hope it all looks great on the scan. I'm not sure she will, but I hope the dr will talk us through it as she does it. That would give me great peace of mind.

Poor you, ttc! :( I really hope the meds kick in soon!!!


----------



## 2nd time

Its 4.30am and I have heart burn like crazy aggghhhh fed up


----------



## xxshellsxx

I saw an antenatal physio on Thursday who said if you have heartburn to raise the head of the bed on a couple of wooden blocks an inch or two should help x

5 to 5 and I've hardly slept either x


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies just checking in, had midwife this week and heard the babys heartbeat, it was 152 and all seems normal. Got my 20 week scan on 10th oct so i cant wait, seems a long way off yet but got a busy few weeks so hopefully itll fly by! Congrats on all your gender scans ladies x


----------



## MiniBump

Congrats on the boys shells!! :thumbup:

I have my 20 week scan on 10th October too Christina! Still seems an age away!! x


----------



## Izzie74

My 21 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## christina1612

Aww minibump i know, but im sure itll fly by! Just noticed youre hoping fo a vbac, me too!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations on twin boys, I'm update the front page after work. 
Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Shells! So exciting. Cant wait to find out what your having now Melly xxx


----------



## MiniBump

christina1612 said:


> Aww minibump i know, but im sure itll fly by! Just noticed youre hoping fo a vbac, me too!

Yay, nice to know I'm not alone! :thumbup: I did ask earlier in the thread if there were any other hopefuls but didn't get any responses so thought it was just me! Have you seen your Consultant yet? I have my first appointment on 8th October, hopefully it'll be straightforward.

Fingers crossed for both of us! I'm doing yoga and hypnobirthing classes this time around, every little helps! x


----------



## Feronia

Hypnobirthing is awesome! I did it last time and had a painless birth, and this time I'm trying HypnoBabies in conjunction with it (very expensive but I was able to get a hold of the CDs -- I don't have that kind of money). I have a good friend who had a very successful home birth VBAC using HypnoBirthing.

I've also heard that heartburn is associated with baby having a lot of hair!


----------



## christina1612

MiniBump said:


> christina1612 said:
> 
> 
> Aww minibump i know, but im sure itll fly by! Just noticed youre hoping fo a vbac, me too!
> 
> Yay, nice to know I'm not alone! :thumbup: I did ask earlier in the thread if there were any other hopefuls but didn't get any responses so thought it was just me! Have you seen your Consultant yet? I have my first appointment on 8th October, hopefully it'll be straightforward.
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of us! I'm doing yoga and hypnobirthing classes this time around, every little helps! xClick to expand...

I see my consultant on the 10th, same day as my scan which is handy. My other half wants me to have an elective c-section but my main worry is the recovery, and having a toddler who wont understand why mummy cant pick him up for weeks, which could obviously make him jealous of the baby. Ive not looked into anything.like that but i might if it helps!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've got my 20 week scan on the 10th too! :) Also have a consultant appointment that day to discuss mode of delivery after a traumatic birth last time, feeling a bit nervous!


----------



## christina1612

My friend said they basically go through the options and pros and cons etc u dont have to decide there and then x


----------



## SurpriseBub

This is my first, so i am not in the vbac position... but must admit I am tempted by the controlled aspect of a planned c-section. I doubt i will really choose that unless there is a medical reason- but just wondering if any of you coming in for a second baby have tips/things you want to do differently this time/any insights based on hindsight? :) 

Seems we have some vbac hopefuls- :) I am also curious whether anyone did vaginal birth the first time, but want or have been advised to go Caesar this time?


----------



## MellyH

WOOHOOOOOO SHELLS!! Two beautiful boys. They are going to be such good mates. Congratulations!

We are finding out Monday week. I'm very excited. Mostly I'm excited to be home again from my work trip to Portugal, and sleep in my own bed. And eat my own food. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> This is my first, so i am not in the vbac position... but must admit I am tempted by the controlled aspect of a planned c-section. I doubt i will really choose that unless there is a medical reason- but just wondering if any of you coming in for a second baby have tips/things you want to do differently this time/any insights based on hindsight? :)
> 
> Seems we have some vbac hopefuls- :) I am also curious whether anyone did vaginal birth the first time, but want or have been advised to go Caesar this time?

Not me, but a friend had a traumatic birth with emergency spinal, episiotomy and ventouse. Her first baby was just shy of 9lb and so when her next was on course to be larger she was offered c section, for him to be only just 7lb a few dates before her due date. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

I've heard that the recovery from an elective is much easier than an emergency but a VBAC is something I _have_ to try my best for (would love a HBAC but am too much of a worrier!) because I'm so annoyed that I ended up with an EMCS the first time. I feel like I just didn't try hard enough and have some demons to exorcise!

SurpriseBub, it's entirely your choice but a c section is not something I would choose without good reason. It's major abdominal surgery and recovery isn't always limited to the weeks immediately following the surgery (even without complications). I know there can be ongoing consequences from vaginal birth also but I'm willing to take that chance!


----------



## Feronia

I've never had a c-section myself, but I really don't think it's something you want to do for a first birth if there's no medical indication. These days, it's getting harder to find a practitioner who will even offer an elective c-section for no reason. I've had friends and clients end up with c-sections, and the recovery is much more difficult (plus there are usually more problems with breastfeeding). I've watched c-section videos... and wow. The surgery is much more major than I expect many people realize!

I think your best bet is to learn about all of your options, especially options concerning vaginal birth. For instance, I'd really recommend against getting a non-medically indicated episiotomy and to look into ways to maximize your control and minimize your risks for tearing (e.g. being in an upright or all fours position, being active during labour, pushing slowly and in between contractions, or perhaps using hot water). I had a water birth for my first, and had absolutely no tearing or even grazing! Recovery was really a breeze! I was sore for like a day but that's it.


----------



## 2nd time

SurpriseBub said:


> This is my first, so i am not in the vbac position... but must admit I am tempted by the controlled aspect of a planned c-section. I doubt i will really choose that unless there is a medical reason- but just wondering if any of you coming in for a second baby have tips/things you want to do differently this time/any insights based on hindsight? :)
> 
> Seems we have some vbac hopefuls- :) I am also curious whether anyone did vaginal birth the first time, but want or have been advised to go Caesar this time?

I had a difficult time with my first and after I realized that I fought each contraction tensing up and taking to my bed with number twoni was determined to have a better birth I kept relaxed and m8bike throughout I thouraly enjoyed it juch better experiende so my advide is

relax 
keep mobile and remembermits what our bodies are designed for we are owsome


----------



## ttc126

I feel like any surgery is going to be more difficult on your body than something natural. I had my son vaginally and it was fine. Within a couple days i didn't even have pain from my stitches and tear! However when my placenta accreta was discovered 3 weeks postpartum i had to have surgery. Nothing like a csection but man i was so incredibly sore after!!!!! 

Elective section is an option for me with my blood disorder and trauma from last birth. However I've chosen vaginal again unless there are crazy complications. I can honestly say that contractions were not awful when i breathed and concentrated. This time I'm hoping to avoid anything that will keep me in bed. I think of i had been able to get up and change positions last time it would've been even better.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Interesting to hear everyone's input... I really don't think I would go for the c-section unless it was medically necessary... I just wondered if anyone wished they had gone that way the first time around. I have a couple of friends who did the elective section and were happy- but similarly a lot of people did it vaginally and wouldn't have it any other way! I think the kicker for me is that if you do a c-section you open the door for that being the only option in the future. So, if that has to happen, then so be it... but opting for potential multiple surgeries seems like a bad idea. 

Thanks as well for the advice on working and moving through contractions/labour... that is stored away for future use!!

I guess the whole birth thing is just such an unknown for me at this point! I am not afraid of the pain, but do find the idea of complications with either vaginal or c-section pretty terrifying... I guess the only option is to wait and see how it goes, and be open minded about the whole experience. If baby is happy and healthy and I recover well, I will be the happiest camper going whichever option ends up happening.


----------



## bumblebeexo

They're advising me to go for a csection as despite labour and delivery going well, I had a severe haemorrhage after birth due to a tear high up. My DH had to catch me when I fainted and he said the blood loss was insane. I was in theatre for 3 hours and needed 4 pints of blood and I was on a drip for a few days. They said afterwards that it could have been a very different story and I was very lucky. I'm going for a section because I'm not wanting to risk that again.


----------



## MiniBump

Is there a high chance that will happen again then bumblebee? I thought tearing was unique to each delivery and you could end up with nothing this time round? I'm not sure, having been through a CS, that the risk of tearing alone would convince me to do it unless the Docs were sure it would likely happen again!

18 weeks today and STILL not feeling anything I would say is definitely baby moving! I know I could have an anterior placenta or just might not be able to feel it yet but I'm starting to worry! Anyone else on their second or more and not felt anything at this stage? x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I suppose there is every chance I could have a simple delivery with no tearing but if I was to tear again it could be harder to repair. My other reason is that my local hospital wouldn't take me for a normal delivery after what happened last time, I'd have to go to a bigger hospital on the mainland (I live on an island) 2 weeks before my due date and if I went over by a week like I did with DD it could be nearly a month I was away. There's no way I'd leave DD for a month, and also none of our families could get that much time off to come with us to look after her. It's an overnight boat trip away, or a couple of hours on a plane and it's not cheap! My local hospital will however do a csection for me. The consultant I am seeing is actually from the big hospital on the mainland and he is even advising a csection, so to me it sounds like the safest option. Obviously I know there are major risks with major surgery, but I'm going to have major risks either way!


----------



## bumblebeexo

But it's more the fact I nearly died, had to be on drips and a catheter (I know that will be the case with csection too!) couldn't get out the bed or do anything for days that's pushing me towards a csection, it was a very complex 4th degree tear (that's riiiiight the way through!) that I had. I ended up in hospital overnight when DD was a couple of weeks old with more complications from it too.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Reading that back makes it sound like I'm expecting to just hop out of bed after a csection :dohh: Haha, I obviously know it'll be no walk in the park either but hopefully less traumatic, for both me and DH!


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello, with my first, I ended up with an emergency C-section due to failure to progress. My son got distressed and his heart rate kept on dropping so I was rushed to theatre. With my 2nd, I elected to have her by C-section as I was told that there was a 30% chance the same thing could happen, and I didn't want to take the risk. My 3rd had to be a section due to already having 2. And now I'm due to have a 4th C-section in Feb. My 2 planned C-sections were lovely experiences and I recovered well from all of them.

My advice is that there are risks with delivery anyway. Have a good read up and research everything and then make a choice that feels right for you. It's your health and happiness and the delivery of your baby so do what is best for you :flower:


----------



## Megamegan

bumblebee, I don't blame you for wanting to go that route after such a close call. I think I'd be in the same boat as you. I think for me, it would be the fact that the complications with your first delivery were unexpected and took an emotional toll on everyone. Atleast this time, planning a section, you will pretty much know what to expect. Even though we know both surgery and natural delivery can be dangerous, they can also be relatively simple- everyone has a different experience. Hope this time around is simple and breezy for you!


----------



## Feronia

That's pretty crazy that your hospital won't even let you try for a natural birth. I'm sort of confused at that because you're much more likely to have a post-partum hemorrhage after a c-section than after a vaginal birth and lose more blood. I'm not sure why they're convinced you're likely to tear again, especially since there are things you can do that dramatically decrease your risk, Did you have a forceps or vacuum delivery? 

Minibump, I didn't start feeling this baby until closer to 18 weeks! My midwife said that I could have an anterior placenta and baby might be facing my back and kicking where I can't feel. Sometimes if I lie on my stomach for a minute I can feel movement! :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hi ladies, not been on for a while, life is crazy busy... I can't believe how fast it's gone, we're all getting our 20 week scans now! Mine is wednesday at 12.00, hoping everything is ok and of course looking forward to finding out the gender. My daughter won't even entertain the idea that it might be a boy, so that might be interesting, as I'm convinced it will be! 

I'm hoping for a VBAC, I had an EMCS with my daughter due to her being in the wrong position and getting stuck, so nothing to do with me or any actual problems with the birth.


----------



## MiniBump

MrsPoodle said:


> I'm hoping for a VBAC, I had an EMCS with my daughter due to her being in the wrong position and getting stuck, so nothing to do with me or any actual problems with the birth.

Same here. Although it was never actually confirmed that she was malpositioned (other than Dr putting in my notes that when he checked to see if he could use forceps she may have been looking towards my hip), I pushed for over two hours and she didn't move so I reckon she must have been stuck! x


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh exciting MrsPoodle, can't wait to hear the update!

Just put a new bump photo in my journal if people want to check it out. 

Next check-up tomorrow! My husband won't be able to make the appointment, so he's asked that even if they do a quick scan to check the heartbeats, that I don't find out the genders until our anatomy scan next week. Fiiiiine. :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Loving the bump pic Melly :) Coming along very nicely! Hope tomorrow goes well and i can't wait for next week to find out what flavour your two are. x


----------



## bumblebeexo

My hemorrhage was a result of the tear. My hospital won't let me because they don't have all the specialist equipment here, if there are any problems you get flown away to another hospital. I had no forceps or vacuum, everything went as planned until about an hour after birth when despite telling them I was going to faint they made me stand up!


----------



## SurpriseBub

bumblebeexo said:


> My hemorrhage was a result of the tear. My hospital won't let me because they don't have all the specialist equipment here, if there are any problems you get flown away to another hospital. I had no forceps or vacuum, everything went as planned until about an hour after birth when despite telling them I was going to faint they made me stand up!

Must have been really scary!! Annoying that they didn't listen to you, though at least you standing up let them know there was a problem. I think if I were in your shoes, I would go the c-section, too. Making it as controlled of a situation as possible seems prudent given your experiences and the hospital limitations etc. :) 

if there was any reason for a c-section, I would be fine with that. I think that following medical advice makes me more comfortable than trying to go natural and risking any complications that could have been avoided. I doubt i would go the completely elective cs, but if that ends up being the safest option, then so be it. :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Big scan in 2 more days , I'm actually getting nervous about the whole thing.


----------



## 2nd time

My abnormality scan is friday at 12 trying to stay strong on thebteam yellow issue hut it has removed some of the excitment about the scan just hope my sch has resolved its self


----------



## ttc126

Bumblebeexo, your whole experience sounds terrifying. I hemorrhaged from placenta accreta and oh my gosh it is so traumatizing to see and feel so much blood gushing out! Big hugs to you! I think I'd choose the same in your situation. Especially being that you'd have to fly away from your home town to get help or to have a vaginal birth at all. Sounds like you're making a good decision.

Surprise i think that's a good attitude. My ob said there's a 70% chance of accreta happening to me again but she seemed very comfortable to avoid a section this time using some precautions. However, if she recommended a section I'd go with medical advice. We hire our obs and midwives for a reason so i generally try to trust their judgement. :) Though I say that after using extreme caution choosing my provider this time after a horrible dr last time :)

Good luck on scans ladies!!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm nervous for my scan on Friday, too.

I also seem to have been hit with the much publicized pregnancy emotions- i have bawled this week at both an episode of Full House and Survivor. To be fair, both were legitimately sad- but weeping at the TV is not very (pre-pregnancy) me!


----------



## ttc126

Melly, you're looking great!!!!


----------



## Feronia

Nice bump, melly!

2nd time, when was the last times you had symptoms for your SCH? 

I probably mentioned that I had a postpartum hemorrhage after my home birth and lost 1L of blood. It was very scary, especially when I was frozen and shaking, but my midwives handled it so expertly that I didn't need to transport to the hospital or get a transfusion. In my case, it was due to uterine atony after a very long labour and malposition, so it's no more likely to happen again.


----------



## ttc126

Oh gosh Feronia! Sounds terrifying!!!!! I'm glad it sounds like you had extremely competent care and there was no need to transfer!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I have literally been up since 3 in the morning thinking about this scan. Idk what to expect, I know they check all the major organs and everything. Do they take things like height, weight, blood pressure, blood work, etc ? I'm just so nervous going in, I hope it's not me that have these thoughts. At my first scan everything was normal but you never know what to expect. Just hoping all goes well and trying to stop worrying myself so much. Btw my scan is tomorrow, is anyone else as nervous as I am?


----------



## EMYJC

Dcm- mine is on Wednesday and I am just as nervous. Best of luck and I hope all is well x


----------



## dcm_mw12

EMYJC said:


> Dcm- mine is on Wednesday and I am just as nervous. Best of luck and I hope all is well x

Same to you , good luck :)


----------



## Mommy2missR

For your 20w scan, it will depend on whether its at your regular doctor or a mat/fet specialist. At your regular office they may do the vitals simply because you're there (bp, weigh, pee in a cup) at the specialist they don't do that stuff. Then you just have a really long ultrasound. They go from the top of the head to the tips of the toes. They measure how big baby is, check his/her heart and brain, check out the bits if you want to know the gender, check the spine, the arm and leg bones, hands and feet (super cute), that kind of stuff. We went to a specialist for my level 2 because there is a history a various birth defects on my husbands side, so they did the scan then the very nice doctor and resident came in to scan again for cleft lip and pallet (my husband has both) told us Alex is fine, scan looked great, I asked how much Alex weighed (10 oz at 18w5d -lucky me) and that was that. 
I was nervous too, for some reason I was stressing that he would have something wrong with his heart (IDK why) but the scan itself is just a scan. Try and enjoy the peek in to your womb and the amazing pictures of your amazing baby. GL.


----------



## xxshellsxx

The 20 week scan is an amazing insight into your baby. Hopefully all is well with baby but the in depth look into the in and outside of your little one is incredible! You can see EVERYTHING! The brain hemispheres, the lips and eyes, toes are just the cutest! Bladder, heart and the actual blood flow through the chambers when they turn that on - amazing sight!

Here is a top view of my two... you can see the brain on baby B and his little hand with this thumb sticking out, this is how clear the images are lol

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/twinheadsresize_zps3aa62742.jpg


----------



## bounceyboo

lovely scan pic hun :)

how is everyone doing?im 18 weeks today have my big scan on the 1st of October, and ive a clinic tomorrow week, im sick with a very bad cold, my chest is sore and when I cough can taste blood in my mouth to make matters worse I have to work a long day today and then after work we have manual handling training so I wont see my little boy until tomorrow morning I haven't seen him all day, and he will be in bed when I get home tonight :(


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks so much mommy2missR & shells, you really gave me some great insight. I feel like the pressure is gone and now I'm actually excited. Shells, your picture is so cool , I love learning about the body anyway and their development looks great ! :) 

I'm going to someone outside my doctors office, they mostly specialize in ultrasounds, mammograms, and things like that.

Good luck to anyone else with upcoming scans ;)

Bouncyboo- take it easy and hope you feel better soon, I hate being sick. Especially during pregnancy, it seems 10x worst. Get well soon :)


----------



## lynnikins

im doing ok other than family drama, had a friend come round earlier which was really nice but the boys are being a little bit less than well behaved right now.

got my scan on the 6th so not long to go now, but got to sort out ds4's first birthday on friday first


----------



## MellyH

Good luck with the scan, dcm - I have my regular monthly checkup today and I'm nervous as well! Hopefully everything goes really well and you get some awesome pictures of baby dcm. 

BB, sorry you're unwell!! As if pregnancy wasn't uncomfortable enough already :(

lynnikins, hope the birthday goes well!! What are you doing for it?


----------



## 2nd time

I have never had any symptims of the sch whichbis why it was q shock to here I have one


----------



## Feronia

If you've never had any symptoms then that's great! I bet it's reabsorbed by now. If it's never caused you any symptoms, then it's very, very unlikely to affect your baby and pregnancy in any way! :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH said:


> Good luck with the scan, dcm - I have my regular monthly checkup today and I'm nervous as well! Hopefully everything goes really well and you get some awesome pictures of baby dcm.
> 
> BB, sorry you're unwell!! As if pregnancy wasn't uncomfortable enough already :(
> 
> lynnikins, hope the birthday goes well!! What are you doing for it?

Thanks melly, good luck with your check up. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## EMYJC

Bounceyboo get well soon. Melly hope your check up goes well. Lynnikins, hope DS4 has a lovely 1st bday party. Ive had a bad day today. Had bad period cramps and a streak of blood. Scared me a lot but as only a streak and cramps now stopped I have just tried resting.

Also, I had to take DS to see the ENT consultant today. Found out he has obstructive sleep apnoea and has to have tonsils and adenoids out as SATS drop to 85% during parts of the night. :( He'll need an overnight stay in hospital too.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry on both fronts, emyjc. 

Hopefully the bleeding is nothing serious and stops. Rest up. 

I hope everything goes well with your sons op- when does he go in? I had my tonsils out a couple of years ago... Not fun, but it was definitely a good thing. Stock up on ice lollies for him. 

Sending good wishes your way!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck on your scan, dcm! Hope all is well and you enjoy seeing bubs! :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh EMY, sorry about the surgery news. I hope it goes well and he recovers quickly and the sleep apnoea is a thing of the past! And yes, keep resting as much as you can.


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks surprise and melly. I know it's a routine op but it's awful the thought of my son going under a general anaesthetic. Without it though this can lead to heart failure and other devastating consequences. :( Feel like a bad mum as I never picked up on the fact his mouth breathing and occasional snoring could be a serious problem.


----------



## bubbamadness

Had my scan. Im 18 weeks 6 days. Due date now 17th Feb. I wanted to find out if its pink or blue, but baby wants us to have a surprise. Wouldnt open his/her legs, lol. So im team yellow


----------



## bubbamadness

18 weeks 6 days, team yellow 
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-22 16.47.42.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely scan pic bubba


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwwwwww!!! Adorable!


----------



## Feronia

So sorry, EMYJC. I hope your son's surgery goes well, and I hope the streak of blood is nothing serious. You're not a bad mum! I think something like that would be really hard to pick up, but it's good you know now. Fingers crossed everything goes well on both fronts!


----------



## RaspberryK

We had our 20 week scan today and everything looked fine, didn't get a particularly good photo though. 
I have an anterior placenta apparently which surprised me as I get a lot of strong movements but would explain the week a while back where I couldn't feel much/anything. 
Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Glad your scan went well Raspberry xx


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for a good scan, RaspberryK! Bummer about the lack of picture though.


----------



## RaspberryK

bubbamadness said:


> Glad your scan went well Raspberry xx

Thank you, have you ever been team yellow before? We were last time and I loved it, I'm equally excited this time being team pink. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

We got a head shot and a random photo which we have no idea what the hell its meant to be! ... 
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Scan%20photos/20140922_212253_zpsor9pykc6.jpg
https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/Scan%20photos/20140922_212641_zpsvnw0ya2u.jpg
Xx


----------



## MellyH

The head shot isn't too bad!

(And is that a potty shot?)


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't know if it is as we told the sonographer that we had a private gender scan already and she said she hadn't looked in that area but hadn't seen any obvious boy parts. 
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

it looks like a potty shot, but I can't tell either way. My Alex was pretty dang obvious...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely scan pics! Hope the other scans and appts are going well today!! 

...my appt on Friday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## RaspberryK

I thought I saw the 3 lines when she was looking at a leg and we had a pretty conclusive gender scan at 16 weeks I will just get them to double check at our 3d one at 26 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

Looks like they found Nessie on the second one, lol!! What is that? Head shot is cute, looks proper girly to me x


----------



## bubbamadness

RaspberryK said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan went well Raspberry xx
> 
> Thank you, have you ever been team yellow before? We were last time and I loved it, I'm equally excited this time being team pink.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

No, i'm so impatient that i always asked. This is the only one that has insisted on being a surprise, lol. I am glad now though. Its out of my hands and i think it will be even more exciting now xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Raspberry, your pic is super cute. Lovely face


----------



## RaspberryK

Minibump I know, resembles nothing baby like in my mind! 

Bubbamadness I think it's exciting and always good to try it out if you always knew before... especially if you think this might be your last baby? 
This one will most probably be our last, regardless of the gender as I've decided I hate pregnancy and it just doesn't suit me at all. 
I love baby stage up to 1 and dislike age 3 so far so unless I can skip pregnancy then keep em for a year before farming them out elsewhere I think I'm not cut out for this parenting malarkey. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

:haha: Raspberry!
I am certainly not liking pregnancy, especially the second time around... even though I told myself I would enjoy it since it's my last! You are not making me look forward to age 3 either! :haha:


----------



## MellyH

I chatted to my OB about delivery options. She said having the epidural catheter in place without any drugs is an option. Huzzah!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia, 3 does have it's good points, he has a great sense of humour but I think it was a bit of a shock because everyone warns about terrible twos which we saw nothing of but about a month before he turned 3 we got the threenagers which is showing no sign of stopping. 
The whinging constantly is driving me insane. 
On a positive note he can now attend preschool two mornings a week which will go up to 15 hours in Jan xx


----------



## British Mummy

Surprise bub my 20w scan is Friday too! :) I will ask about gender but if they can't see the bits then babybond do a justgender scan which is supposed to be a fast 10-15 minute scan just looking for that for £39 so we will pay :) its in milton keynes which is easy for me to get to. I was feeling a bit nervy last week since I feel my bump is so small this time around, my husband keeps saying "are you sure there's a baby in there?" But now I feel baby moving at least once a day so he/she is just hiding! 
Good luck for lovely scans for everyone x x

Edit.. must update my signature... I've obviously had my first scan and I'm still due feb 10th so ignore please:)


----------



## bubbamadness

RaspberryK said:


> Minibump I know, resembles nothing baby like in my mind!
> 
> Bubbamadness I think it's exciting and always good to try it out if you always knew before... especially if you think this might be your last baby?
> This one will most probably be our last, regardless of the gender as I've decided I hate pregnancy and it just doesn't suit me at all.
> I love baby stage up to 1 and dislike age 3 so far so unless I can skip pregnancy then keep em for a year before farming them out elsewhere I think I'm not cut out for this parenting malarkey.
> Xx

Yes, this is last baby for me. But then that's what I said after my 3rd! :haha: But yes, plan on asking to be sterilised at same time as the C-section this time. With my other pregnancies I loved it, even through the sickness. I was so relaxed and carefree throughout. With this one, I've been a nervous wreak. constantly worrying and scared that some things going to go wrong. Thank goodness all is ok so far, and I hope that this final C-section will be ok too.

I had the same behaviour with my youngest. She was really good up until 2&1/2 years and then boom! She was a nightmare for a year. Pre-school did help with her, so hopefully will be the same with your little one. He will grow out of it. Mines nearly 5 now and she's a good girl again now, lol :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

bubbamadness said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Minibump I know, resembles nothing baby like in my mind!
> 
> Bubbamadness I think it's exciting and always good to try it out if you always knew before... especially if you think this might be your last baby?
> This one will most probably be our last, regardless of the gender as I've decided I hate pregnancy and it just doesn't suit me at all.
> I love baby stage up to 1 and dislike age 3 so far so unless I can skip pregnancy then keep em for a year before farming them out elsewhere I think I'm not cut out for this parenting malarkey.
> Xx
> 
> Yes, this is last baby for me. But then that's what I said after my 3rd! :haha: But yes, plan on asking to be sterilised at same time as the C-section this time. With my other pregnancies I loved it, even through the sickness. I was so relaxed and carefree throughout. With this one, I've been a nervous wreak. constantly worrying and scared that some things going to go wrong. Thank goodness all is ok so far, and I hope that this final C-section will be ok too.
> 
> I had the same behaviour with my youngest. She was really good up until 2&1/2 years and then boom! She was a nightmare for a year. Pre-school did help with her, so hopefully will be the same with your little one. He will grow out of it. Mines nearly 5 now and she's a good girl again now, lol :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm planning on getting dh the snip :winkwink:
I'm hopeful that it's just a small blip, I suppose I can't have it easy all the time! 
Xx


----------



## MissEyre

Ladies! I finally have a 20 week scan date for Oct. 3! We are so ready and so excited to find out if we are team blue or team pink! 

Found a decent used crib and mattress for $100. It was our first major baby purchase! Makes everything feel so real...


----------



## SurpriseBub

British Mummy said:


> Surprise bub my 20w scan is Friday too! :) I will ask about gender but if they can't see the bits then babybond do a justgender scan which is supposed to be a fast 10-15 minute scan just looking for that for £39 so we will pay :) its in milton keynes which is easy for me to get to. I was feeling a bit nervy last week since I feel my bump is so small this time around, my husband keeps saying "are you sure there's a baby in there?" But now I feel baby moving at least once a day so he/she is just hiding!
> Good luck for lovely scans for everyone x x
> 
> Edit.. must update my signature... I've obviously had my first scan and I'm still due feb 10th so ignore please:)


Good luck for Friday! I wish it was today!!!


----------



## Captain

Woohoo, that's three of us now having our scans on Friday! Hope I haven't missed anyone out!

OH and I have had a rough couple of days trying to decide on our future. Every thing's great between the two of us it was just the fact he works away, and doesn't want to be away whilst I'm heavily pregnant and then leaving once the baby is here. So we spent some time discussing and looking into moving cities to where he could be home every night. We really don't want to leave here though as we just love living on the island and have lots of family/friends here! It got a little stressful, not knowing for a while where I would be having our baby, a lot of unknowns. I think last night we figured out a way to stay where we are without him being away once the baby is here, which we are both so happy about. Now to just look forward to our scan on Friday then we can start shoppingggg!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lots of scans coming up which are not too far away  
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay for the crib, miss eyre! I was reading up on crib safety, and the suggestion is that you don't use a used mattress. (I guess how you think about that depends on where the mattress came from, and how used you really think it is!) just thought I would mention it, as I had seen that :) 

For ladies in the US- I was looking at cribs, and can't really find any dimensions for cribs and/or mattresses. Does that mean there is just one standard size? Will any mattress fit any crib correctly? 

Sounds like you found a good compromise, captain. My husband travels sporadically (looks like he will be gone for a lot of October sadly), so I know it sucks to be left home alone! Great you could find a solution that works :) 

Can't wait for our scan Friday! I think I am equal parts nervous and excited- just so desperate to see and hear that all is well. 

I'm not 100% sure, but I *think* I felt baby move just before. It was a funny feeling low in my belly that didn't feel like it came from me!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I also have my 20 week scan on the 3rd but we already know we are team blue now just the worry of everything being on


----------



## dcm_mw12

It's official, I'm team pink !! :) scan was good took longer than I expected because she couldnt get a clear view of the spine but after walking and waiting little baby finally decided to cooperate. The only thing I'm concerned about is that I was actually measuring a whole week early instead of my regular , I know when I go to my other techs their right on point but idk. How was the other ladies scans?


----------



## MellyH

Hooray, team pink!!! Congratulations dcm, glad it went well. 

Is anybody still waiting to feel baby movement? I feel so reassured that what I'm feeling really is babies after the scan yesterday showed their feet right where I was feeling the wriggles! Now when I feel them I'm all 'Yay, baby!'


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on team pink!! :) 

I think what I felt today was baby, but not sure just yet! I would guess there would still be some people waiting (maybe me included?!) they say baby #1 is felt between 17-23 weeks. So it is still early days for some Feb babies! 

So cool that you could see and feel babies move at your scan, Melly! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

So exciting seeing everyone's scan pics and updates! :happydance: I cannot believe we're, as a whole, basically half-way through pregnancy (and some of you, more so!). So awesome! :D


----------



## jmandrews

I felt both my DD and this baby at 15 weeks 6 days. Now I feel him move all the time. 
I'm also have a ton of BH. Really uncomfortable today. Trying to drink lots of water to see if that helps. 
I can't stop eating. All I want is food. I never feel full. I didn't feel this way with my DD. Lol funny how different they are. I'm worried to breastfeed that all he will want to do is eat all the time.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congrats on team pink :flower:

I'm also experiencing BH... took me a while to realise that that is what was happening, i thought it was baby turning or something - but now i know what position baby A is it makes sense that it's BH :dohh: They stop me in my tracks and make me breath a bit deeper... very odd feeling!


----------



## Feronia

Congrats everyone who has found out the sex of their baby! It is pretty amazing that we're about half-way there. It will be so neat when we start getting birth announcements and pictures here come January and February!


----------



## River54

Made a cloth diaper on the weekend as a prototype. I think I have it down now. Going to start a small assembly line of them - probably end up with more than what we'll need...they are just so cute!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

We have our scan tomorrow :)

We already know baby's a boy so just the check to make sure baby is growing nicely. Good luck & enjoy to everyone having their scans soon xx

Oh, & I hit 20 weeks today. Half way there :)


----------



## Feronia

Oooh River54, can I see a pic of the cloth diapers you made?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Been on vacation for the last couple weeks. But congrats to everybody who found out what they're having! I have my scan tomorrow at 2! I'm going crazy to find out who's in there!


----------



## British Mummy

Have a lovely scan mattsgirl! X x x x


----------



## River54

Here it is...
 



Attached Files:







20140922_212444.jpg
File size: 62.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SurpriseBub

River54 said:


> Here it is...

Super impressive!! Did you buy a pattern to work from? I have made some breastpads, but am not skilled enough to tackle a diaper! :)


----------



## Feronia

Wow, very nice! I am so not skilled enough to do anything like that so I think it's really impressive when people can make their own.


----------



## NickieMcG

Wowza that's taken me 2 days to read all the post's since I was last on here lol!!!

Fab to see everyone's scans being great and all healthy wee babs :-D Just 12 days til we get to see our little miracle at our 20 week scan and we can't wait :winkwink: . I always said when we did fall pregnant that I would not want to know the sex and have a surprise, but im desperate to know ahhhhhhhhh he he he

I have been suffering really bad heartburn for past two weeks, is this normal for this early in pregnancy? It's awful, really feels like a heart attack sometimes :-( !

Been having lots of wee flutters and I have felt proper kicks, punches on the outside of my belly too which is so exciting:happydance: .... We went shopping the other day for nursery furniture ideas and I think it finally hit home that aftef 14 years of trying that we was actually out buying this stuff!!!! I broke down in tears in the middle of the shop lol, what a bloody idiot he he he.

As for everyone talking about c secs, I don't think I will have a choice but to have c sec as I have a heart condition and my ob says depending on how my heart holds up other the next month or so will depend on outcome but I am to prepare for a section for my health, which tbh is fine by me. I know the recovery is longer but if it means that we both make it through the birth then thats all that matters 

Roll on the 6th xxx


----------



## River54

OH and I spent awhile in a shop looking and playing with the CD options. Finally settled on one, so we bought just the 1, and I basically copied it...made a pattern from it etc. The plan for us was to colour code the snap line for all of them, so we'd know which colour we were on to make it easier.
Glad OH is on board with CDs - his response - seems easy enough.


----------



## MellyH

River, that is SUPER CUTE!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## SurpriseBub

River54 said:


> OH and I spent awhile in a shop looking and playing with the CD options. Finally settled on one, so we bought just the 1, and I basically copied it...made a pattern from it etc. The plan for us was to colour code the snap line for all of them, so we'd know which colour we were on to make it easier.
> Glad OH is on board with CDs - his response - seems easy enough.

Super impressive! And well thought out on the snaps :) i bet you could sell them on etsy for a decent price (Though not sure how much time and materials you need for each!)


----------



## savvysaver

jmandrews said:


> I'm also have a ton of BH. Really uncomfortable today. Trying to drink lots of water to see if that helps.




xxshellsxx said:


> I'm also experiencing BH... took me a while to realise that that is what was happening, i thought it was baby turning or something - but now i know what position baby A is it makes sense that it's BH :dohh: They stop me in my tracks and make me breath a bit deeper... very odd feeling!

I wonder if I felt my first BH today. I was sitting down and felt a weird pressure right on the front of my stomach, I thought it might be a baby doing a flip. It didn't hurt it just felt very odd for about 10 seconds. 

Congrats on all the scans! It is so fun to hear all the gender announcements here. I can't believe we are all about half way there!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I found the answer to my mattress/crib size question: seemingly in the US new mattresses (and I would then assume cribs) are indeed legally required to be a standard size: https://m.toysrus.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2964392


----------



## jmandrews

DH and I decided on our son's full name tonight :) so excited! Brecken Lynn (Lynn is my DH's middle names as well has his Mom and Dad's middle name) we are excited to carry on the tradition.


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> DH and I decided on our son's full name tonight :) so excited! Brecken Lynn (Lynn is my DH's middle names as well has his Mom and Dad's middle name) we are excited to carry on the tradition.

Lovely! How exciting to have his whole name!! 

We will do a family middle name, too :)


----------



## bubbamadness

Bought babies first outfit today. Couldnt resist 
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-24 10.14.47.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bounceyboo

^ that's adorable!do you mind tell me where you bought it :)


----------



## bubbamadness

bounceyboo said:


> ^ that's adorable!do you mind tell me where you bought it :)

Hello bounceyboo :flower: I bought it from Sainsburys :thumbup:


----------



## MiniBump

I went in Sainsbury's today because they have the 25% off thing running, they have some seriously cute baby/kids stuff in! :thumbup:


----------



## savvysaver

We are also doing family names as middle names for the twins. Two of my Grandparents passed away earlier this year right before I found out I was pregnant, so I want the twins to have their names as middle names. Now picking out the first names is getting hard! Too many good choices! :)


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for having the name settled, jm!! And yes, we'll probably do family middle names here too.

bubbamadness, that is super cute!

I told my husband this morning, I am really enjoying this stage of pregnancy. Hooray! I have a big enough belly (thanks twins!) that everyone knows I'm pregnant, I don't feel uncomfortable yet, I have energy back again and can eat foods I like again. I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Feronia

Hi everyone! I decided to cancel my doula. It was a really tough decision since I like her and she comes with a birth pool, but my daughter is soooo shy and standoffish that I just don't think it will work out. My midwife recommend that we get someone who she knows and trusts to be dedicated to her, and thankfully a good friend who recently had a home water birth offered to be at my birth! Yay! :haha:

I also asked another friend who lives nearby (who doesn't have kids) if she would be my backup, and thankfully she agreed. She's doing a PhD and will only be working on her dissertation come February, so it's good timing. She also offered to make me a bunch of frozen meals. I'm so happy that I have my own little birth team!

I'm also thinking of buying this birth tub: https://passagesmidwifery.com/pools/ It's $80 locally, but I'm thinking it will be better than the kiddie pool I used last time. I liked the kiddie pool and all (and I call it my daughter's spawning pool, hehe), but I think trying a legitimate birth tub might be nice.


----------



## laura109

Im having a little GIRL  hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## Captain

JM - Love the name! So exciting to have a full name picked! My OH doesn't want to discuss names until we find out the gender (Friday!) it's a right pain in the butt! I love the idea of a family name in the middle, I'm really hoping we can put one in.

Bubba - Super cute! Wonder if I can drop a hint to my mother back in the UK to get that for me :D

Melly - How nice it is to be able to enjoy this time eh? I've really been feeling it today, too.

Laura - Congratulations!! Can't be many of us left to join a team now!!

---

So for a _very_ brief moment last night I got my OH to talk about baby names! I love the name Carter but every time I mention it he starts talking like Carson from Downton Abbey because he thinks it's a butlers name! :haha: When I mentioned the name Rhys though he really seemed to like it, got me quite excited and I haven't been able to stop thinking about it since. 

Being Welsh living in Canada, there's not many Welsh names we can go for that would be pronounced and understood properly here, but Rhys seems to be quite normal, plus it was my great-grandfathers name. I always wanted my grand fathers name William but there's someone in the family with that name already, so Rhys would be a good trade-off.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Had my 20 week scan today - we're having another GIRL! We're over the moon and so is my daughter, she was hoping for a sister!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Mrs Poodle! I think that means we are now even in team blue vs team pink!!


----------



## River54

Very cool that all of you finding out! We don't have our scan til Oct 6, and the OB told us that the techs don't say anything about gender, and we'll have to call the OB a couple days later to find out...I am hoping there will be some hints at the scan!

Captain - We are still trying to find a Ukrainian boy name we both love and is understandable in both languages...I thought the girls name would be hard, but we found one super fast we both love...


----------



## Feronia

River54, when I did my anatomy scan with my daughter (I'm also in Canada), it was the same thing, and it's mandated by law (for a really stupid reason). What I did was look up a ton of ultrasound potty shots that show the differences in sex, and the ultrasound tech even told us "here is where you can tell" but legally couldn't tell us. I could tell my daughter was a girl after all the research I did, and my midwives confirmed it in a few days.


----------



## EMYJC

Scan today and we are team BLUE! :blue: my son Lucas was over the moon with he news and wants to call him Thomas and for him to sleep in his room. All healthy and still a due date of Feb 13th which happens to be a Friday! Anterior placenta which ka why only feeling small movements. Not letting me out a pic on here but posted one on the Facebook group. X Congrats Laura on your girl, also Dcm and Mrs Poodle x


----------



## Izzie74

laura109 said:


> Im having a little GIRL  hope all is well with everyone xx

Fabulous! Me too.


----------



## Izzie74

MrsPoodle said:


> Had my 20 week scan today - we're having another GIRL! We're over the moon and so is my daughter, she was hoping for a sister!

Congratulations


----------



## MellyH

Yay for all the gender reveals!!!! Two girls and a boy, we're so blessed in this thread. :D

Okay, I will do some potty-shot research before my scan on Monday so I can look for myself if they can't 'tell' me.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats to everyone who found out genders today! I can't believe how close boys vs. girls are. 

Anyone having a hard time sleeping at night? I go to bed and sleep well for the first few hours, despite multiple bathroom trips. Then around 2 am I get up and I am wide awake for at least 2 hours. I usually fall back asleep for about 2 hours before the hubby's alarm goes off. This has been happening for the last two or three weeks, just wondering if this is normal!


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> Yay for all the gender reveals!!!! Two girls and a boy, we're so blessed in this thread. :D
> 
> Okay, I will do some potty-shot research before my scan on Monday so I can look for myself if they can't 'tell' me.

I am glad I did some potty-shot research before my scan, that way I knew what the tech was showing me when she told me girls. Though of course I am nervous that they would tell me the wrong genders, so I asked her about 50 times and posted my pics on here. I wanted to make sure nothing was "hiding" that day since a friend was told girl and it ended up being a boy and our BIL/SIL's tech wasn't positive it was a girl at her scan. Just gotta make sure they are both right before we start painting pink and purple!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations all you wonderful ladies!!!!! So excited to see everyone's team pink/blue announcements! 

Seems like Friday is the next big scan day :) Looking forward to finding out! 

Savvy, i seem to have similar sleep issues. I wake up super early and can't sleep! Then by 10am I want to die! But ds naps at noon so too bad for me! 

So have you all thought about how you'll schedule (or not) baby? With my ds for the first 8-10 weeks we mainly just worked around whatever he was wanting to do regarding sleep. The exception was eating. The pediatrician wanted him fed every 2 hours around the clock since he lost weight in the nicu. After 8 weeks he was gaining well and we were just told no morethan 4-5 hour stretch between feeds at night but still every 2-3 hours during the day. Then at 10 weeks we did start a schedule. I went with the "Happiest Baby on the Block Guide to Great Sleep" book for getting my son gently on a schedule. It had great suggestions for how to schedule the whole day on a flexible schedule so baby wouldn't be so rigidly stuck on naptime etc. I really liked the gentle approach and he was sleeping 11pm to 4am by 12 weeks. Then at 6 months he started sleeping through from 10pm to 6am. Now at almost 13 months he sleeps 7-7. I really hope to be able to use the techniques for this little one. I'm not personally a fan of cry it out or "sleep training" at all so this book was great and talked about structuring their whole day to help with better night sleep. If anyone is looking for a gentle approach i highly recommend the book :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Hi everyone! I decided to cancel my doula. It was a really tough decision since I like her and she comes with a birth pool, but my daughter is soooo shy and standoffish that I just don't think it will work out. My midwife recommend that we get someone who she knows and trusts to be dedicated to her, and thankfully a good friend who recently had a home water birth offered to be at my birth! Yay! :haha:
> 
> I also asked another friend who lives nearby (who doesn't have kids) if she would be my backup, and thankfully she agreed. She's doing a PhD and will only be working on her dissertation come February, so it's good timing. She also offered to make me a bunch of frozen meals. I'm so happy that I have my own little birth team!
> 
> I'm also thinking of buying this birth tub: https://passagesmidwifery.com/pools/ It's $80 locally, but I'm thinking it will be better than the kiddie pool I used last time. I liked the kiddie pool and all (and I call it my daughter's spawning pool, hehe), but I think trying a legitimate birth tub might be nice.

This is really positive... and cheaper! 

The pool looks similar to the one I had but more compact. I loved how high up the water came it was bliss and utter helll when I was made to get out! 
Really hoping to use a pool again as it helped me so much I couldn't really even feel my contractions in terms of pain. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on all the scans and gender reveals! Funny that we each have a 50/50 shot at boy/girl, and as a group it seems to be so even!! I guess that basically reflects the general population ;) 

Thanks for the book tip, ttc. I have seen that book and wondered about it. I nannied a 2 yo who was a terrible sleeper (ie. 2 hours at a time). I stayed over if I was working early the next day, and I felt so, so bad for the mum who essentially didn't sleep more than 2 hours at a time for 2+ years! I also have a professional nanny friend who is a sleep trainer- she gets the results, but I don't think I could be so strict with a little bub... I was told newborns should eat every 2 hours, so will shoot for that at the start and then work from there. As a first time Mum, I expect there will be a decent amount of flexibility and trial and error! :) I will definitely give the book a read!


----------



## ttc126

Sorry for the double post! Annoying phone!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations on the gender reveals Laura, mrspoodle & emyjc! 

I think I have all the front page updated, if I've missed anyone please let me know. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Yay a congrats to the ladies who just found out team pink or blue! So exciting how even boys vs girls are. :) 
Sleep has been uncomfortable for me lately. I am usually and tummy sleeper and no longer can. :( it is torture. I'm sleeping with a bunch of pillows too. Lol which DH isn't too thrilled about. Luckily I haven't had to get up to pee in a few weeks. 
So far I am really enjoying the 2nd tri. My bump has gotten pretty big and my little guy is constantly wiggling around. I love it!


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> I was told newborns should eat every 2 hours, so will shoot for that at the start and then work from there. As a first time Mum, I expect there will be a decent amount of flexibility and trial and error! :)

This may be true of formula feeding but if you're planning to breastfeed then you should respond to baby's cues (there are many, crying being the last!) whether that be every 30 mins or 1 hour then 3 then 45 mins, etc. The only exception is that baby shouldn't really go more than 4 hours in the early weeks so should be woken to feed, even (in fact, to build a good supply, ESPECIALLY) through the night.

I didn't do a routine as such with DD but eventually (within a few weeks) they do learn day from night and cues such as bath time, dim lights, no TV, etc. do help to signal night time. There's no need to go mad over naps or feeding routines if you don't have other children or other time commitments, just go with the flow and enjoy your newborn! There's plenty of time for stressing about routines later! 

Congrats on all the gender reveals ladies! :happydance:

ETA: Looking at the front page I can't see any day yet where babies of a different sex are due! How strange!


----------



## ttc126

Oh yeah mini bump! I meant the pediatrician said to wake every 2 hours! :) But if he wanted to eat sooner then I fed him sooner :) 

I agree no need to stress over schedule. It went just fine waiting to try any routine at all until he was 8-10 weeks :)


----------



## laura109

Thank you everyone and congratulations to everyone else on there genders.

so exciting we are half way there! Xxx


----------



## Feronia

I totally agree with MiniBump. Young babies, especially newborns, shouldn't be on a routine. They have tiny stomachs and should be fed whenever they start exhibiting hunger cues (as MiniBump says, crying being the last hunger cue). On-demand feeding is the best way to go, and it's true that they usually figure out day/night within a few weeks. It's also true that babies younger than 4-6 weeks should be woken up every 4 hours or so if they are trying to sleep through the night.

Sleep is tough, there's no doubt about that, but sleeping through the night is a developmental milestone that usually happens some time between 12-24 months. With some babies it's sooner, and others later. Routines are great for building habit before bedtime, (e.g. bath, story, music, and then bed), but establishing a feeding routine is a bad idea!

My daughter was an awful sleeper! She would wake up 10+ times a night to nurse until she was about 15 months. Then she gradually reduced it, and by 19 months she was sleeping from 7:30pm to around 6:30am without waking up. Some nights are better than others, and some night she still wakes up once, but it's a world of difference and it happened all on its own. We just waited until she was ready!


----------



## RaspberryK

I was never told to wake my baby to feed, I never did, he only lost 2oz after he was born despite my milk taking 5 days to come in. 
He slept fairly well but getting him to sleep was a nightmare.
Once he had a regular time he got tired by we moved bed time earlier because he was sleeping late in the morning. 
The number of hours slept in one go correlated to the number of weeks old he was up to 12 weeks except for the odd occasion abs regressions. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

RaspberryK said:


> I was never told to wake my baby to feed, I never did, he only lost 2oz after he was born despite my milk taking 5 days to come in.
> He slept fairly well but getting him to sleep was a nightmare.
> Once he had a regular time he got tired by we moved bed time earlier because he was sleeping late in the morning.
> The number of hours slept in one go correlated to the number of weeks old he was up to 12 weeks except for the odd occasion abs regressions.
> Xx

Newborn babies have tiny stomachs (start out marble-sized and are about ping-pong ball sized at 10 days) so need to feed frequently in the early weeks. Also, breastmilk is extremely digestible (no waste products and only contains exactly what your baby needs at that time) and passes through quickly so baby will be hungry often. Night-feeding is important to establish a good supply as the longer the breasts go without receiving the cue to produce milk, i.e. baby suckling, the less milk they will produce. Breastfeeding mums shouldn't be tempted to feed formula in the evening either to 'make baby sleep longer' at night as night-wakings are a protective factor against SIDS x


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I was never told to wake my baby to feed, I never did, he only lost 2oz after he was born despite my milk taking 5 days to come in.
> He slept fairly well but getting him to sleep was a nightmare.
> Once he had a regular time he got tired by we moved bed time earlier because he was sleeping late in the morning.
> The number of hours slept in one go correlated to the number of weeks old he was up to 12 weeks except for the odd occasion abs regressions.
> Xx
> 
> Newborn babies have tiny stomachs (start out marble-sized and are about ping-pong ball sized at 10 days) so need to feed frequently in the early weeks. Also, breastmilk is extremely digestible (no waste products and only contains exactly what your baby needs at that time) and passes through quickly so baby will be hungry often. Night-feeding is important to establish a good supply as the longer the breasts go without receiving the cue to produce milk, i.e. baby suckling, the less milk they will produce. Breastfeeding mums shouldn't be tempted to feed formula in the evening either to 'make baby sleep longer' at night as night-wakings are a protective factor against SIDS xClick to expand...

I always had great supply after my milk finally came in, oversupply in fact. We ebf for 6 month, he had formula once at about 5 months as I left him with my friend and my expressed milk was sour, weaned after 12 months. 
Never had any problems and he was never sleep trained that's just how he was, I fed on demand completely. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Feronia you are a champion in my book. No way i could have nursed 10+ times a night! Wow! 

Maybe i just got lucky with an easy sleeper? Now I'm worried for #2! 

I never really did a feeding routine just woke him if he went past a certain time frame as he was a little lazy about waking for feeds. But the type of routine I was meaning was more like wake up around a certain time, take a morning walk, play time, bath story etc before bed :) With feeds whenever he was hungry :)


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh I was a walking zombie...!

I have friends telling me that if you have a difficult first child than the second will be way easier, and I really hope they're right, lol.

Oh sure, those type of routines are fine. :haha: Sometimes when I hear "baby" and "routine" in the same sentence I picture a tiny baby being forced to wait for a specific time to eat when he's really hungry!


----------



## MiniBump

RaspberryK said:


> I always had great supply after my milk finally came in, oversupply in fact. We ebf for 6 month, he had formula once at about 5 months as I left him with my friend and my expressed milk was sour, weaned after 12 months.
> Never had any problems and he was never sleep trained that's just how he was, I fed on demand completely.
> Xx

Sorry, Raspberry, I wasn't quoting you meaning that you were wrong but the advice is 4 hours max. between feeds for the first few weeks. Obviously every baby is different and if your baby was happy and gaining weight then so be it! (The formula bit wasn't directed at you either) 

My daughter slept long stretches quite quickly too but she made up for it when she turned 1 and started waking again. Now she's 2 and still wakes up twice a night or more and gets up at 5:30am, zzzzz! x


----------



## RaspberryK

We unfortunately went through waking at 1 when I'd just gone back to work :-( ... I don't cope well on no sleep and I didn't have my nursing tool to get him back to sleep. 
Was clearly very lucky with ds, hope my luck hasn't run out with this one! Xx


----------



## MiniBump

I'm not good on no sleep or broken sleep either, that's one reason I'm still breastfeeding! Sometimes I'm so grateful for it, lol!! 

Thought I'd better add, she doesn't ask for it when she wakes but it's always nice to know I can offer if all else fails or if she's waking with illness/teething pain x


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> Oh my gosh I was a walking zombie...!
> 
> I have friends telling me that if you have a difficult first child than the second will be way easier, and I really hope they're right, lol.
> 
> Oh sure, those type of routines are fine. :haha: Sometimes when I hear "baby" and "routine" in the same sentence I picture a tiny baby being forced to wait for a specific time to eat when he's really hungry!

Oh my goodness! For your sake i hope the little one in your tummy is a saint with sleep :)

And yes! Totally agree with you! I have some friends who swear by this program called baby wise. I read a little of the book and was disgusted! It was suggesting regimented feeding and even changing schedules from day one! And then a lot of the people i knew doing it were unable to bf past 4-5 months due to supply issues! Made me really sad as both mom and baby seemed stressed! :(


----------



## MellyH

So what are the early hunger cues, for the newbies amongst us?!


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> I'm not good on no sleep or broken sleep either, that's one reason I'm still breastfeeding! Sometimes I'm so grateful for it, lol!!
> 
> Thought I'd better add, she doesn't ask for it when she wakes but it's always nice to know I can offer if all else fails or if she's waking with illness/teething pain x

This is one reason I'd continue longer this time if possible, his first illnesses, teething, hurt etc after weaning was awful, I had no idea what to do because I'd been so used to nursing it better. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

MellyH said:


> So what are the early hunger cues, for the newbies amongst us?!

Save me writing out ...

https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/hunger-cues/

Xx


----------



## ttc126

MellyH said:


> So what are the early hunger cues, for the newbies amongst us?!

Getting restless, "rooting" (which is kind of like trying to get anything in their little mouth), starting to get fussy, and one no-fail trick i used was to tap the side of my little guy's mouth gently and if he turned to it with his mouth open i knew he was getting hungry :)


----------



## ttc126

Lol i was just thinking his hunger cue now is looking at me very serious and saying "puff!!!! PUFF!!!" Because he calls food puffs since he that's what we call the little cereal snacks we give him :)


----------



## Feronia

Excellent link, RaspberryK! :thumbup:
Ugh, yeah Babywise is horrible! Changing schedules too? Seriously? I can't imagine anyone letting their baby sit in an overblown diaper until a pre-established changing time!


----------



## MiniBump

Kellymom is a great website for all things breastfeeding. :thumbup: Anyone planning on breastfeeding should definitely bookmark it and start reading now about what to expect in the early days, good attachment and positioning and how to establish a good supply (essentially immediate skin to skin contact, breast massage if baby doesn't feed in the first hour or so after birth then unrestricted day and night feeding on demand (no setting limits on length of feeds, time at each breast or space between feeds other than the 4 hour max), no formula supplements and no pacifiers or bottles for the first few weeks). Forewarned is forearmed!! x


----------



## RaspberryK

https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/newborn-nursing/

Also as in this link above mentions the amount of feeds in a 24 hour period, (ours were concentrated in the day mostly rather than evenly spread), signs they are getting enough and not waking baby after a good weight gain pattern is achieved which is basically what the nhs and unicef info says and the principles I followed with ds. He had great gain from the start and was always able to wake when hungry so therefore he was left until he woke me to be fed. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> Feronia you are a champion in my book. No way i could have nursed 10+ times a night! Wow!
> 
> Maybe i just got lucky with an easy sleeper? Now I'm worried for #2!
> 
> I never really did a feeding routine just woke him if he went past a certain time frame as he was a little lazy about waking for feeds. But the type of routine I was meaning was more like wake up around a certain time, take a morning walk, play time, bath story etc before bed :) With feeds whenever he was hungry :)


As this is our first baby, I doubt we will have a routine early on! (And will be much more just finding our feet) :) I think by say 6 months I would like to have set meal times (ie. for solids) and a bedtime routine. I would guess (hope) the rest will sort of come together... I am lucky to not have to work right away, so we will just see how our little family works re: baby's wants and needs, Hubby's work schedule and whatever else we have going on by then! 

I have found pregnancy a tough (more emotionally than physically) experience- but am so, so excited to have the baby! We really all are very lucky and blessed to be expecting :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Yep Kelly mom is ace! 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Thanks all! I liked the clarification on that page that the hand-sucking is only a hunger cue when they're newborns as well. Good tip. :lol:


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> As this is our first baby, I doubt we will have a routine early on! (And will be much more just finding our feet) :) I think by say 6 months I would like to have set meal times (ie. for solids) and a bedtime routine. I would guess (hope) the rest will sort of come together...

Baby won't be eating meals at 6 months as you should only just be starting to introduce solids at that age (for instance a stick of broccoli and a bit of banana at 'lunch' if you're doing baby-led weaning). Breastmilk or formula should still be baby's main source of nutrition with the odd bits of solids in between feeds. Don't worry if your baby isn't a great lover of solids at first either, they do say that food before 1 year is just for fun. A good sign that your baby is ready for solids is that they can take food, grasp it and put it to their own mouth (they gag a lot at first though!)

With a bedtime routine, you can start that as early as you like, it just may not be at the same time every day. Just doing the same things in the same order (e.g. bath, story, milk, bed) helps baby know night from day. You can play around with the timings as you go along!

Apologies if that sounds like a lecture, it's not intended that way!! :blush:


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump, you are beating me to the information today, which is great -- saves me some typing. :haha:

I'll just add that when solids are introduced, they should be preceded with milk, especially if you're doing baby-led weaning (which is awesome). Then the baby isn't really hungry and can experiment with the food without the real need for nutrition. Totally, food before 1 is just for fun! 

Yes, kellymom is a fabulous resource! I always check there first if I have any questions. My midwives recommend that and Dr. Jack Newman, who I'm following on facebook. He gives some excellent breastfeeding advice!


----------



## MiniBump

You're in charge now Feronia, it's bedtime here! Night all! x


----------



## Captain

Great advice guys I loved reading the last couple of pages, so many questions and unknowns as a first timer!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> As this is our first baby, I doubt we will have a routine early on! (And will be much more just finding our feet) :) I think by say 6 months I would like to have set meal times (ie. for solids) and a bedtime routine. I would guess (hope) the rest will sort of come together...
> 
> Baby won't be eating meals at 6 months as you should only just be starting to introduce solids at that age (for instance a stick of broccoli and a bit of banana at 'lunch' if you're doing baby-led weaning). Breastmilk or formula should still be baby's main source of nutrition with the odd bits of solids in between feeds. Don't worry if your baby isn't a great lover of solids at first either, they do say that food before 1 year is just for fun. A good sign that your baby is ready for solids is that they can take food, grasp it and put it to their own mouth (they gag a lot at first though!)
> 
> With a bedtime routine, you can start that as early as you like, it just may not be at the same time every day. Just doing the same things in the same order (e.g. bath, story, milk, bed) helps baby know night from day. You can play around with the timings as you go along!
> 
> Apologies if that sounds like a lecture, it's not intended that way!! :blush:Click to expand...

I have been through weaning twins when I nannied- so I wasn't meaning I expect baby to be having full meals by 6 months. :) I will need to brush up when the time comes, but do remember how they (very successfully) introduced solid foods. 

Around 6 months (supposing she can sit and is interested etc), we would start small with a bit of vegetable puree and go from there. I would like for us to establish a meal time routine, though- perhaps more of a social/family thing. We definitely want to do dinner together at the table each evening etc, so I want that to be a part of baby's routine from early on. Even if she just sits on my or DH's lap, that would work. I had many meals with a nanny charge on my knee! I also think having baby at the table both helps to get them interested in food, and gently start introducing some of the cornerstones of how we want family life to be. I think the "food before one is just for fun" slightly under plays the fact that even if they aren't eating tonnes of food for nutrition, getting baby interested and comfortable with food is an important step in development, and should happen ideally starting around 6 months. 

I appreciate the advice, and agree that milk is nutritionally the most important thing up to 1. I didn't take it as a lecture- i know mama's are keen to share what they know! And apologies if I sounded like I would be sitting my 6 month old down with a burger and fries ;)


----------



## Feronia

Oh yeah, "food before one is just for fun" just means that experimentation and socialization with food is what's important, but that milk is still the primary source of nutrition so you shouldn't stress out if your baby doesn't eat very much. :thumbup:

Family dinners together are great! I grew up with them and want my kids to get used to them, too. No TV dinners and eating separately like my DH's family did...


----------



## SurpriseBub

I was curious about what the NHS in the UK advises on weaning, and found this page: https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx

That pretty much mirrors my Swiss nanny family's approach. Also interested to see the NHS specifically say to wait on wheat/gluten... my SIL (in the US) was advised by her pediatrician to start with grains (rather than veg) at 4 months :s ....so that is both too early and the wrong thing to start with according to the NHS... I wonder if that is just her pediatrician's advice or whether they really advise that in general over here??


----------



## readynwilling

hi all. Had my 20 week u/s on monday. It went well (i assume LOL) we are having a boy :)

all kids are so different. There is no point in trying to plan how and when you will do what LOL. my 3year DD is such a flexible kid - you don't have to work around any time for her. But she refused solid food till she almost a year. My son on the other hand prefers things to happen at roughly the same time everyday and was eating off our plates at 6months LOL. Your baby will let you know, and baby and mom will be happier if you follow their cues. Their instincts are strong, trust them LOL


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Family dinners together are great! I grew up with them and want my kids to get used to them, too. No TV dinners and eating separately like my DH's family did...

I always wanted them growing up, but my mum refused for some reason. :S 

We said "when we get married and are living together we will do proper dinners"... that hasn't quite happened, but with baby I am serious this time!! ;) 

Very wise words about not planning too far ahead, readynwilling. I am so curious about this baby's personality... :) congrats on your little boy! What a lovely little family you have! :)


----------



## readynwilling

thanks surprisebub. I was such a planner with my DD while preggo - all these great ideas i had LOL. NONE OF THEM PANNED OUT hahaha, but i have a very happy little girl as i followed her cues. She might be a touch spoiled now, but she really is a very good, very happy kid. I feel like im always being pulled in 100 directions with one kid who wants lunch and one who wants to eat later and go to the park now LOL but at the end of the day everyone is fed and alive and ive done my job :)


----------



## savvysaver

So thankful for all the great knowledge shared here today! Thanks ladies, I feel like I am always learning something new here! :)


----------



## MellyH

Yes, great to read all the different experiences and points of view!


----------



## ttc126

Have any of you ladies checked out Lucies List? Just wanted to share it as she had great info during pregnancy and then tons of research and reviews on baby products etc! She also talks about nursing, taking care of yourself after delivery, and did baby led weaning with one of her daughters :) It's a great resource!

https://www.lucieslist.com/


----------



## MellyH

Hahah yes, I've been running most of my purchases past Lucie's List to see how they stack up!


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> I was curious about what the NHS in the UK advises on weaning, and found this page: https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx
> 
> That pretty much mirrors my Swiss nanny family's approach. Also interested to see the NHS specifically say to wait on wheat/gluten... my SIL (in the US) was advised by her pediatrician to start with grains (rather than veg) at 4 months :s ....so that is both too early and the wrong thing to start with according to the NHS... I wonder if that is just her pediatrician's advice or whether they really advise that in general over here??

When I say 'you' here SurpriseBub, I mean anyone, not you specifically!

Advice does vary according to where you are in the world (adding solids at 4 months is oooold advice!) but it's generally accepted now that before 6 months it can be risky to add anything (including baby rice or cereal) to the diet but breastmilk and/formula as baby's gut probably hasn't closed properly and you risk introducing infection (or triggering allergies). For some babies it's fine and some will help themselves to food anyway so, again, watch your baby's cues first and foremost rather than trying to meet magical 'targets' that are really only broad guidelines.

I, personally, didn't do purees (or those jars of slop you can buy - has anyone tasted one of those?!) as I didn't see the point. Moving what is essentially liquid around their mouths doesn't aid baby's chewing or tongue and jaw development so, if you want to offer pureed fruit or veg (although boiling it in finger sized pieces until soft is easier, less messy and baby can feed his/her self whilst you eat and they watch and learn) it's good to make sure it still has a few soft lumps.

Also I'm hoping we're all clear on the word 'weaning' because, apparently, in the US it means stopping breastfeeding whereas in the UK we just mean introducing solid foods! :wacko: x


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies just checking in, how many more are waiting for their gender scans? Mine is in 2 weeks and i keep getting a bad feeling that the baby will have its legs crossed and we cant find out :/ on the plus side I can really feel baby moving now, several times a day which is amazing.


----------



## MrsTM1

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies just checking in, how many more are waiting for their gender scans? Mine is in 2 weeks and i keep getting a bad feeling that the baby will have its legs crossed and we cant find out :/ on the plus side I can really feel baby moving now, several times a day which is amazing.

Still waiting here, 1 week and 6 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## savvysaver

ttc126 said:


> Have any of you ladies checked out Lucies List? Just wanted to share it as she had great info during pregnancy and then tons of research and reviews on baby products etc! She also talks about nursing, taking care of yourself after delivery, and did baby led weaning with one of her daughters :) It's a great resource!
> 
> https://www.lucieslist.com/

Thanks! I never heard of Lucies List! Gives me something to do today! :)


----------



## ttc126

Hahaha! Mini bump i thought weaning meant intro to foods as well! I'm in the US and i guess when someone has ended bf, my friends have said "totally weaned" "off milk" or "done with bf".... :) Funny what means different things in different cultures :)

I also fed my son "jars of slop" (lol!!!!) and my purpose was to get him to accept new tastes. I've read a lot about how you don't have long to introduce new tastes as by 18 months they have strong opinions on what they will/won't eat. I will say I tasted everything i gave him and it wasn't too bad to me.

I was advised by the pediatrician to start a small amount of pureed fruit/veggies once a day at 6 months. At 8 months we were to increase texture and go to twice a day. 10 months we started in with 3 times a day and way more texture. We didn't follow baby led weaning as it just didn't feel like a good fit for our family. However i may look into doing it for this little one. 
I had to stop breastfeeding when he was 9 months due to having a high risk pregnancy, severe sickness, and bleeding in first tri. So he had bottles up until he turned one. I took them away cold turkey and he actually did fine! Now he's eating 3 meals and 2 snacks of basically what we eat! :) I know what we did won't work for everyone, but i thought I'd share so maybe if anyone can use some of it, feel free :)

And i have to say i caught flack in real life (and i already know some on here disagree too) with using jars of food, but we stuck with an organic brand and it was easy and i was impressed! Especially when in the throes of terrible ms, i was more than fine using the pre-made foods.


----------



## River54

I am still waiting...1.5weeks to go...


----------



## Captain

Toooomorrow, Toooomorrow, I love ya, tomorrow, you're only a daaaaay aaaaaaawaaaaaay!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> Hahaha! Mini bump i thought weaning meant intro to foods as well! I'm in the US and i guess when someone has ended bf, my friends have said "totally weaned" "off milk" or "done with bf".... :) Funny what means different things in different cultures :)
> 
> I also fed my son "jars of slop" (lol!!!!) and my purpose was to get him to accept new tastes. I've read a lot about how you don't have long to introduce new tastes as by 18 months they have strong opinions on what they will/won't eat. I will say I tasted everything i gave him and it wasn't too bad to me.
> 
> I was advised by the pediatrician to start a small amount of pureed fruit/veggies once a day at 6 months. At 8 months we were to increase texture and go to twice a day. 10 months we started in with 3 times a day and way more texture. We didn't follow baby led weaning as it just didn't feel like a good fit for our family. However i may look into doing it for this little one.
> I had to stop breastfeeding when he was 9 months due to having a high risk pregnancy, severe sickness, and bleeding in first tri. So he had bottles up until he turned one. I took them away cold turkey and he actually did fine! Now he's eating 3 meals and 2 snacks of basically what we eat! :) I know what we did won't work for everyone, but i thought I'd share so maybe if anyone can use some of it, feel free :)
> 
> And i have to say i caught flack in real life (and i already know some on here disagree too) with using jars of food, but we stuck with an organic brand and it was easy and i was impressed! Especially when in the throes of terrible ms, i was more than fine using the pre-made foods.

That sounds a lot like what my nanny family did, and I will try to emulate them as it worked so well. :)

You can make your own vegetable purée very easily- chop and boil whatever veg in just enough water to cover it + about a teaspoon of oil per serving (alternate sunflower, rapeseed, olive). Once it is cooked, purée with a mixer and voila! Doing your own fruit is a different matter... Much more work/pretty sure I have been sucked in by the adds for Beech-Nut jarred fruits! 

I know that plans will likely change and adapt with the reality of baby- but I love thinking about these kinds of things! 12 months from now our Feb babies will likely more or less all be sampling food :happydance:


----------



## MiniBump

I don't have a problem with pre-prepared foods, I used them myself on occasion from about 10 months but they had proper lumps of meat/pasta/veg, etc. It's just the jars of liquidised food that don't do it for me because I don't understand how a child is supposed to separate and understand the different flavours when they've all been mushed together, if you see what I mean? Yes, the label says sweet potato, broccoli and cheese (I don't know if that's a real combination, I just made it up!) but surely it doesn't really taste like any of those things anymore? Three separate mushes has to be preferable for developing the palate, surely?

Like you say, everyone will find their own approach to introducing solids and there's no right or wrong way, just different! (Although I still stand by no solids before 6 months unless medically advised!)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ps. I was looking at his amazing feeding site yesterday: https://wholesomebabyfood.momtastic.com/index.htm#.VCQvkmK9KK0


----------



## Feronia

I think in the realm of parenting decisions, using pureed foods vs. baby-led weaning isn't a big deal. :haha: I was particularly drawn to baby-led weaning since I was such a picky eater as a child and I read some studies that suggested that BLW babies are not as picky. So far it's been true for us, but I know it isn't universal. 

Sometimes I call it baby-led solids since people where I am do think it means weaning from breastmilk entirely. When I posted on my FB that we were starting baby-led weaning at 6 months with DD, I had an old teacher of mine say "good luck -- it's not so easy getting them to stop breastfeeding. Mine wouldn't stop until 2 years, yikes!" Besides telling her not to be ashamed that her kid nursed until 2, I had to explain BLW, hehe.

ttc, I'm curious why you were told to stop breastfeeding. I had one really stupid doctor tell me to stop breastfeeding my daughter when I got pregnant this time since I had a subchorionic hematoma, and was bleeding and cramping, but he was just full of shit and I didn't listen to him. (He also called me "sweety," "darling," and said that my daughter had more than enough breastmilk and was being greedy!!!) Breastfeeding caused me no problems in terms of bleeding and cramping, and I'm still going -- though I have no milk anymore. Some doctors are just really quick to suggest stopping for no real reason. You might have had totally different reasons and symptoms, I just thought I'd mention what happened to me since we both had early problems.


----------



## jmandrews

So much to do before my DD and I leave for North Caroline to visit my sister and niece. I am so tired and don't feel like doing much. :(


----------



## MellyH

MrsTM1 said:


> christina1612 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just checking in, how many more are waiting for their gender scans? Mine is in 2 weeks and i keep getting a bad feeling that the baby will have its legs crossed and we cant find out :/ on the plus side I can really feel baby moving now, several times a day which is amazing.
> 
> Still waiting here, 1 week and 6 days to go! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! FOUR DAYS! I'M GOING TO POP FROM EXCITEMENT. AND BABIES. BUT MOSTLY EXCITEMENT.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> MrsTM1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christina1612 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just checking in, how many more are waiting for their gender scans? Mine is in 2 weeks and i keep getting a bad feeling that the baby will have its legs crossed and we cant find out :/ on the plus side I can really feel baby moving now, several times a day which is amazing.
> 
> Still waiting here, 1 week and 6 days to go! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! FOUR DAYS! I'M GOING TO POP FROM EXCITEMENT. AND BABIES. BUT MOSTLY EXCITEMENT.Click to expand...

:haha: haha, melly!


----------



## Mattsgirl

We are team :pink: I'm so excited! Hopefully the pics came in right. They're supposed to be of our beautiful Maya Grace and the onsie I went out and bought right after we found out. It's funny but my DH is still in denial. He's like oh crap now I'm just gonna be a big pile of mush. He has a major soft spot for our 2 nieces and his little sisters so it should be very interesting.

Thank you all soooo much for all the feeding information. I kinda messed up a little with DS and my supply dried up at 6 months and we had to formula feed for the next 6 months, which I know isn't the end of the world but it get very very expensive. So hoping that I can do better this time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140924_143555.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20140924_220411.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats and welcome to team :pink:!! 

Very cute onesie!!


----------



## MellyH

Hoorayyyyy Mattsgirl! Beautiful. :D


----------



## RaspberryK

When I explained to my grandmother the concept of baby led weaning she said to me "in my day that was called feeding the baby". 
She said most people she knew would just sit the baby with them at mealtimes with a selection of what had been cooked and they got on with it. 
I would say to everyone to do a little research into both methods, once I'd looked into baby led weaning I never even considered "traditional weaning" which was a good job as ds refused to have anything to do with a spoon! 
Xx


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Mattsgirl!!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay 21 weeks today!


----------



## MiniBump

RaspberryK said:


> When I explained to my grandmother the concept of baby led weaning she said to me "in my day that was called feeding the baby".
> She said most people she knew would just sit the baby with them at mealtimes with a selection of what had been cooked and they got on with it.
> I would say to everyone to do a little research into both methods, once I'd looked into baby led weaning I never even considered "traditional weaning" which was a good job as ds refused to have anything to do with a spoon!
> Xx

Same with breastfeeding! Just shows what good marketing can do when manufacturers have managed to convince whole generations that they need gadgets, products and 'things' when they really don't! :dohh: Now, thankfully, we seem to be coming full circle.

Congrats Mattsgirl! There still isn't a day in Feb where babies of different sexes are due (obviously some are yellow). It's all on you Melly, will you continue the trend...?? x


----------



## Feronia

Congrats Mattsgirl! 
I just noticed that on the home page I'm listed as being due Feb. 20th when I'm really due Feb. 18th. No big deal, it's just 2 days. :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Congrats mattsgirl! What a pretty name too!!! 

Feronia, I was advised to stop bf because of my thalassemia first. My ob thought it would be too draining and my body might not be able to support the new baby. Plus i had irritable uterus last pregnancy and was in the hospital to get contractions stopped at 25 weeks and dealt with that till my son was born. So she just didn't think it would be best. Although she wasn't mean (or patronizing...what a rude dr btw!!!!!!!!) and made it clear i should choose what i wanted to do. Then i started cramping and spotting and it scared me when cramps were worse with nursing :( But i did actually consult my son's pediatrician and our lactation consultant and they all agreed it would be best for me to quit. Although i had a ton of frozen milk so that helped me with the decision :) We used the last bag of milk the week of his first bday :)


----------



## Feronia

Oh I see, yeah that makes sense. :) Just my curiosity! With me, my cramps were not getting worse when I nursed, but if they were I would have considered stopping as well. That would have been worrying for sure!

That's awesome that your milk stash lasted until his first birthday! :D My friend quit nursing during pregnancy since it was sooo painful but started giving her kid breastmilk in a cup after having her second. If my DD weans herself, I'll do the same.


----------



## ttc126

Ooh what a great idea! I think I'll do that too!!! His dr is not keen on little ones having a lot of cows milk and then i think breastmilk would have so many immunity benefits!


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> When I explained to my grandmother the concept of baby led weaning she said to me "in my day that was called feeding the baby".
> She said most people she knew would just sit the baby with them at mealtimes with a selection of what had been cooked and they got on with it.
> I would say to everyone to do a little research into both methods, once I'd looked into baby led weaning I never even considered "traditional weaning" which was a good job as ds refused to have anything to do with a spoon!
> Xx
> 
> Same with breastfeeding! Just shows what good marketing can do when manufacturers have managed to convince whole generations that they need gadgets, products and 'things' when they really don't! :dohh: Now, thankfully, we seem to be coming full circle.
> 
> Congrats Mattsgirl! There still isn't a day in Feb where babies of different sexes are due (obviously some are yellow). It's all on you Melly, will you continue the trend...?? xClick to expand...

My in laws are still convinced that formula is just the same/even better than breast milk and much easier due to the "convenience" of bottles which is apparently huge bonus. 
They are also obsessed with how much they're having, weights and measurements etc etc. 
My child is now a metre tall and 16kg/35lb... I think he did ok he's hardly stunted from me starving him with my breast milk and not spooning him baby rice :haha: 

I think you're right though, thankfully a lot of people are going back to home grown/made, organic, natural, local produce, less gadgets etc. 

Xx


----------



## crysshae

SurpriseBub said:


> I was curious about what the NHS in the UK advises on weaning, and found this page: https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx
> 
> That pretty much mirrors my Swiss nanny family's approach. Also interested to see the NHS specifically say to wait on wheat/gluten... my SIL (in the US) was advised by her pediatrician to start with grains (rather than veg) at 4 months :s ....so that is both too early and the wrong thing to start with according to the NHS... I wonder if that is just her pediatrician's advice or whether they really advise that in general over here??

That has been the general advice in the US. It stinks. I took advice from my my mother and grandmother and started mine on fruits and veggies the way they fed their babies.

My scan is on Monday. Yay! I think it's a girl.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats mattsgirl! Love your baby girls name! So beautiful! She is def going to be wrapped around her daddy's finger. My daughter is becoming quote the daddy's girl. :) cute onesie too!
Boys and girls are tied up now.


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats matts girl. My OH was a tad disappointed to have a boy on board. Obviously happy we have a healthy baby but part of him was craving a daughter and he had a name picked out which was Mia Grace. His reaction upset me quite a bit as I'm over the moon to have another son and so is Lucas for a brother. He's happy now but part of me will worry about his initial disappointment :/


----------



## savvysaver

Who is going to be first to break the tie today? Good luck at your scans ladies! I will be stalking for gender announcements!! :)


----------



## British Mummy

I'm team boy! Already have a girl so oh well on the hand me downs, we were lucky enough to get lots of presents the first time around but it did mean everything was super pink. So shopping in store for us I think... don't worry emy, once he settles on a boy name he might come around. I was similar because I had my girls name but no boy name, I think I'll be just as excited when we agree on a lovely name for a son x x


----------



## Captain

We're leaving in half an hour..scan is a little over an hour, didn't sleep a wink last night!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been such a slacker on BNB lately -- so sorry ladies! But I am trying to do a massive catch-up right now. Hopefully I can get it accomplished! :rofl:

*River *I love the diaper you made! SO CUTE. I want a sewing machine so badly so I can make diapers. They get expensive! LOL

*Feronia*, I'm glad you were able to figure out a doula situation that works best for you! ESP to have your daughter there, making sure she's comfortable so you can be comfortable is a great thing. :) I can't wait to hear your birth story! Are you having photographs done during your homebirth? 

So exciting, congrats to all those who just found out what they're having! 

I'm struggling to sleep at night *Savvy*. I often fall asleep easily, then wake up with leg cramps or heartburn or something and then can't fall properly back to sleep. 

*TTC*: we didn't really schedule with our daughter. But I think with #2 I'll have to have some form of regimen or something. lol. We just did everything on demand with A and though it took a long time to get her to STTN (she just was one of those kids who hated to sleep and woke a billion times to nurse at night (even until she was almost 2) it just worked. We don't do CIO either -- no judgment to those who do, just can't do it myself -- so we took it in baby steps. I have been considering a little bit how we'll accomplish this with two, but it's overwhelming. :rofl: So I'm just going to wing it when baby arrives, see what suits this one's personality and go from there. :shrug: I did read that book though and it was a big help in working out some of my daughter's sleep issues! It's a great read! 

I highly suggest the Wonder Weeks book/app for those expecting. It helped a LOT with preparing for developmental milestones and knowing why baby may be fussier and such during certain times. I LIVED for that app with my daughter, and she fit it to a "T" basically. 

*Melly*, Raspberry shared an awesome link. Kellymom is a great reference. I love that site! :D

There's a really great Baby-Led Weaning IG page, in case anyone uses Instagram. It's called @BLWIdeas. I didn't discover it until after my daughter was well beyond 2 years of age, but she posts great recipes and stuff, so I'm following so I can get ideas for #2, even if solid foods is such a long ways away from the present. :rofl:

Bookmarking Lucie's List for later! :thumbup: 

Finally, my scan is Monday! I'm really anxious but also am excited! Praying for a healthy baby, and I don't care what the sex of the baby is (but I can't wait to know so I can either pack away my daughter's clothes until #3 is in progress, or if I should keep them handy! LOL). 

Phew, that was a lengthy catch-up. Props if anyone actually reads this whole thing. :rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats British Mummy!!!! 
Captain can't wait to hear your boy or girl news!


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, thanks for the Wonder Weeks book suggestion! Will definitely check that out.
I hate that so many of us are having trouble sleeping at night, but I guess it is prepping us for taking care of a newborn! Yay for your scan on Monday, hopefully the weekend passes quick for you.

Congrats British Mummy on team boy!


----------



## crysshae

Congrats mattsgirl on your little girl and British mummy on your baby boy!


----------



## SurpriseBub

We just got back from our scan. All looked good and baby is indeed a girl (confirming the maternit21 result). It was all completely normal, which was a huge relief :) we also saw her sleeping with her two hands tucked up under her head :) so sweet! I love her so very much already!! 

I was very glad to have the appointment today- I woke up with the worst pains on my left side. Seeing baby was well, and all looked normal could not have happened at a better time. Apparently round ligament pain really can just be that bad. Ouch! 

Good luck for he rest of the scans today- super excited to see your gender reveals!! :)


----------



## MellyH

Congrats British Mummy on your little boy, and hooray for the confirmation of your little girl, SurpriseBub! So we're still tied. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

EMYJC said:


> Congrats matts girl. My OH was a tad disappointed to have a boy on board. Obviously happy we have a healthy baby but part of him was craving a daughter and he had a name picked out which was Mia Grace. His reaction upset me quite a bit as I'm over the moon to have another son and so is Lucas for a brother. He's happy now but part of me will worry about his initial disappointment :/

I'm sure it was a short lived moment, and he will be super excited to have a boy! If he had let himself imagine a girl, it was probably just unexpected to be told boy. How exciting, and how lovely to have brothers grow up together :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats to everyone who found out the genders of their baby's. It's soo exciting :)

I'm also finding it hard to sleep. I sleep on my tummy usually so can't get comfortable now that I cant. My maternity pillow came yesterday and has helped a bit but not a lot. Suppose we better get used to the sleepless nights haha x


----------



## 2nd time

We had our scan tiday stayingbyellow but my sch has gone an baby is fine yey I think I eeserve a medal for staying yellow


----------



## Captain

We are team pink!!! :pink:

Very relieved that all was normal! I had a student doing the scan so I got to watch her for almost a whole hour! Even the lady over seeing everything was giggling, baby wouldn't stop moving so it was taking forever to get shots of the arms and legs :haha: 

I have a very happy family right now, hubby wanted a girl and after five grandsons, my mother's finally getting a granddaughter! Congratulations to all that have also had their scans today! We have to run back out as hubby has physio, but will upload some pictures once we scan them! Ultrasound place charges $15(!!!) each for pictures but we got four for free, I think it was for having a student!! :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Congrats to you all. 

2nd time - You do deserve a medal. I couldn't stay yellow.


----------



## 2nd time

I have never managed before butni hat at least 4 more scans so prayihg I dtsy strong


----------



## River54

Congrats Captain!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain said:


> We are team pink!!! :pink:
> 
> Very relieved that all was normal! I had a student doing the scan so I got to watch her for almost a whole hour! Even the lady over seeing everything was giggling, baby wouldn't stop moving so it was taking forever to get shots of the arms and legs :haha:
> 
> I have a very happy family right now, hubby wanted a girl and after five grandsons, my mother's finally getting a granddaughter! Congratulations to all that have also had their scans today! We have to run back out as hubby has physio, but will upload some pictures once we scan them! Ultrasound place charges $15(!!!) each for pictures but we got four for free, I think it was for having a student!! :happydance:

Congratulations, I don't see you on the front page, what's your due date? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Congrats to everyone who found out the genders of their baby's. It's soo exciting :)
> 
> I'm also finding it hard to sleep. I sleep on my tummy usually so can't get comfortable now that I cant. My maternity pillow came yesterday and has helped a bit but not a lot. Suppose we better get used to the sleepless nights haha x

I really struggled with this in my first pregnancy as I was a tummy sleeper. I had to use so many pillows to get comfy and looked forward to sleeping on my tummy after. Then I breastfed for over a year and couldn't sleep on my tummy due to being tender and engorgement . 
After nearly 2 years of side sleeping I tried going back and could never get comfortable on my tummy and have remained a side sleeper although I have to admit I'm never 100% comfortable in any position ever since. 
Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on the scans and gender reveals ladies. So glad everything went well xxx


----------



## MellyH

Hooray Captain!!! Congratulations :D

2nd time, my plan was to stay yellow until we found out it was twins. :lol: Way too much temptation!!

I think my top one might have flipped, I'm feeling movements on my lower right side instead of my upper right side today.


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations on the great scans!!!!! 

Captain idk why but i just kept thinking you'd be team pink :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Captain, how exciting!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, captain... A little girl! Yaaaaay!! :pink:


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats captain on a baby girl!!! :) my DD was the first grand daughter too.


----------



## Captain

Thank you everyone!!

Too funny ttc! Guess you were right along with every member of my family! Raspberry, I'm due February 28th, hubby is convinced it will be a March baby!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> Too funny ttc! Guess you were right along with every member of my family! Raspberry, I'm due February 28th, hubby is convinced it will be a March baby!

Just wondering if your ticker is off? I am 19+3 today (same as your ticker) and i am due Feb 17 :)


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> Too funny ttc! Guess you were right along with every member of my family! Raspberry, I'm due February 28th, hubby is convinced it will be a March baby!
> 
> Just wondering if your ticker is off? I am 19+3 today (same as your ticker) and i am due Feb 17 :)Click to expand...

It is! It's been off since my first scan at 5 weeks and I've just never changed it, oops!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> Too funny ttc! Guess you were right along with every member of my family! Raspberry, I'm due February 28th, hubby is convinced it will be a March baby!
> 
> Just wondering if your ticker is off? I am 19+3 today (same as your ticker) and i am due Feb 17 :)Click to expand...
> 
> It is! It's been off since my first scan at 5 weeks and I've just never changed it, oops!!Click to expand...

I was just curious- I had thought we were due date buddies! :) funny that we all have due dates, but I think a very small number of people actually deliver on that day.


----------



## RaspberryK

A lot of first babies are late but you never know, we will have quite a few January's and March's I'm sure, hopefully not many/any December's though :-D 
I remember being massive pregnant with ds and my mil saying you'll never make it till your dates, it'll be early july and I got annoyed and said well I really hope not because that would be too early and no doubt would involve a nicu stay. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations to all who have found out what flavour your little ones are :) 

Dh has gone away to work for 4 days with my laptop (grrr I hate typing on my phone) but I get to go buy our cots today :) we picked them many weeks ago but today's the day I get to go order them :) then we have everything essential we need for the babies! just topping up everything over the remaining few months after that :) . 

We don't have our pram yet but mum is paying for that and she has the money I just need dh with us to haggle for freebie extras :haha:


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats on your girl Captain. Surprise bub thankyou. He's happy now. He was name hunting yesterday. So far we have Kellan, Kobi, Koen, Or Kody. Opinions please? X Oh and Zac x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I love Kellan EMYJC x


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks shamz. Hope you're well x


----------



## ttc126

EMYJC said:


> Congrats on your girl Captain. Surprise bub thankyou. He's happy now. He was name hunting yesterday. So far we have Kellan, Kobi, Koen, Or Kody. Opinions please? X Oh and Zac x

I really like all your name choices! Koen really stands out to me though!


----------



## Feronia

I like Kobi or Koen! :D


----------



## Izzie74

ttc126 said:


> EMYJC said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your girl Captain. Surprise bub thankyou. He's happy now. He was name hunting yesterday. So far we have Kellan, Kobi, Koen, Or Kody. Opinions please? X Oh and Zac x
> 
> I really like all your name choices! Koen really stands out to me though!Click to expand...

I like Zac


----------



## MellyH

I like Zac out of that list as well!

I'm going to a wedding today and I feel so frumpy and fat that I've booked myself in for a hair appointment this morning to make myself feel a bit prettier. Hopefully they do something nice with it! I'm totally boring with my hair normally, it's either in a ponytail or I straighten it and wear it loose when I want to be 'fancy'. :lol: But since none of my nice dresses fit, I need a pick me up.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I like Zac or Kellan best from your list :) 

Enjoy the hair appt, melly! You definitely deserve it... pregnancy is no walk in the park. Especially with two on board!!!! I hope you feel super fancy, and get a double long head massage ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ooooo... on the name front: have any of you checked out baby name genie? I might enjoy voting on the polls people put up on a quiet afternoon here or there...! I put my three top names on there and was interested to see/hear what strangers thought. It did sort of knock one out of the running- the split was 70%, 30%, 0%... so the zero percenter lost a bit of its sheen (oh disliked it too, so it was never going to be the one anyway!) 

I think we have our name :) I am just paranoid about somebody "stealing" it!! Luckily no friends of ours are having babies any time soon. I want to have it settled in the next couple of months so I can start talking to her by name, rather than asking "what are you up to, baby?"


----------



## MiniBump

I like Zac too (although I think I'd use Zachary but call him Zac).

I think we're pretty much set on Lydia for a first name but need to decide on two middle names. We're working on Grace, Rose, Belle or something else one syllable for the first middle name and can't really decide the second until we've picked the first (our DD has 3 first names and I want them to match!).

I wish we had some nice family names to choose from but we _really_ don't!!


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Ooooo... on the name front: have any of you checked out baby name genie? I might enjoy voting on the polls people put up on a quiet afternoon here or there...! I put my three top names on there and was interested to see/hear what strangers thought. It did sort of knock one out of the running- the split was 70%, 30%, 0%... so the zero percenter lost a bit of its sheen (oh disliked it too, so it was never going to be the one anyway!)
> 
> I think we have our name :) I am just paranoid about somebody "stealing" it!! Luckily no friends of ours are having babies any time soon. I want to have it settled in the next couple of months so I can start talking to her by name, rather than asking "what are you up to, baby?"

I know what you mean about someone stealing the name. A colleague had a little girl this week and picked Hannah, a name I love, but is DH's niece so not one we could ever use. Phew!


----------



## Izzie74

Omg just tried baby name genie for fun. No no and no! Can't even pronounce some of them! Good for a laugh though.


----------



## Izzie74

We're thinking of Emily for first name, but is it too popular?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> Omg just tried baby name genie for fun. No no and no! Can't even pronounce some of them! Good for a laugh though.

I like the polls... Some people make lots of lovely choices... others are pretty terrible! As you say, good for a bit of fun! 

I like Emily! I had Emmeline on our list, which I also thought was a lovely variant. :)


----------



## Captain

Thank you EMYJC, I love the name Koen!

Just scanned our ultrasounds pics from yesterday, hope they turn out okay, I'm in love with the third one!

https://i.imgur.com/4mgbbHd.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/rNmfphZ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/IKBJmXc.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/RZ0TjwJ.jpg


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks so much guys for all your opinions. Nice to have some names floating around, can make decision once little man makes his appearance. Got his pram all washed and set up again today after a trip to Wacky woods for a bday party. I've got to go out tonight Melly and I feel so big and nothing fits! I Just want to get in my comfies and veg out as I am sooo tired! Captain those scan pics are amazing!!!! So clear. Emily is a lovely name Izzie x


----------



## MrsTM1

Izzie74 said:


> We're thinking of Emily for first name, but is it too popular?

My name is Emily! I think it will always be one of the more popular names, but at least it's easy to pronounce. :winkwink:


----------



## ttc126

I think Emily is a pretty name!


----------



## Feronia

Izzie74 said:


> We're thinking of Emily for first name, but is it too popular?

My name is Emily, and while I like the name, I HATED how popular it was growing up. There were usually at least 2 other Emilys in my classes, and combined with having a common maiden name, I didn't like how boring my whole name sounded. :haha: My husband has a really uncommon name and loves it, which is why we went with a super uncommon name for our daughter and will do so again this time.

I'm sure there are other Emilys that like the name though! It is also going down in popularity slightly these days.


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Omg just tried baby name genie for fun. No no and no! Can't even pronounce some of them! Good for a laugh though.
> 
> I like the polls... Some people make lots of lovely choices... others are pretty terrible! As you say, good for a bit of fun!
> 
> I like Emily! I had Emmeline on our list, which I also thought was a lovely variant. :)Click to expand...

I should emphasise that it was the randomly generated for fun names for my surname that made me laugh and not people's actual name choices!


----------



## RaspberryK

I love Emily, it's my cousins name which would be fine but I know another Emily who has put me off calling my own girl Emily. 
My ds wants to call the baby Alice. I like Violet so far. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Omg just tried baby name genie for fun. No no and no! Can't even pronounce some of them! Good for a laugh though.
> 
> I like the polls... Some people make lots of lovely choices... others are pretty terrible! As you say, good for a bit of fun!
> 
> I like Emily! I had Emmeline on our list, which I also thought was a lovely variant. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I should emphasise that it was the randomly generated for fun names for my surname that made me laugh and not people's actual name choices!Click to expand...

There are some shockers on the polls, too! :)

And I am not just being mean- somebody was surprised to find that 'Hate' would be considered a bad choice for their baby girl...


----------



## ttc126

Maybe they meant Hattie but misspelled???? Yikes!!!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Emily is in our top 3 if this baby is a girl, I love it :)


----------



## Megamegan

Lydia was our girl name choice, and I was going to go with Lydia Jane. I like the one syllable middle name along with the three syllable name.

Also I like the name Emily, it is one DH and I both liked but also weren't sure about because of popularity... but I do think it's going down at the moment.

We've been calling our baby boy Lucas for now, but I don't know for sure if we'll stick to it. It would really help to see the baby's face and know for sure.... I suppose that day is coming!!

Thanks to all for the recommendations on websites, apps and books. I'm reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth and I'm only at the beginning where the ladies tell their birth stories but so far I love it. I also regularly listen to Melissa Spilsted's soundtracks "sounds of the sea", Relaxations for Childbirth and Affirmations for Beautiful Birthing. I absolutely love her voice and her accent. She really relaxes me. I'm hoping to start Hypnobirthing classes (not official Hypnobirthing but same concept) with my doula. Maybe in November or December. She's also really calming and after all the YouTube videos I've seen of women using either Hypnobirthing or Hypnobabies, I am convinced there's something to it, and would like to at least give it a try. 

I have a cold, my first one in 9 months. I'm so bummed out. Hope everyone else is doing well. Congrats on finding out genders :)


----------



## Feronia

Awesome, Megamegan! :D I love Ina May! The birth stories are a lot of fun and the information she gives in the second half of the book is really helpful.

I probably mentioned that I did HypnoBirthing with my first (not the classes, just self-study with the book) and it was amazing. I don't think I could have gotten through a 56 hour labour so easily without it! No pain, just the need for intense concentration, breathing, and visualization. This time I'm trying HypnoBabies. Not the expensive classes, but I got a hold of the sound tracks (which I hear are the most important part) and am listening to those when I put DD to sleep. They seem good, too!


----------



## Megamegan

Yes I remember that you did/are doing that! That's really encouraging. I can't wait to feel secure in being able to concentrate and relax for labor. I couldn't find the recordings for HypnoBabies on iTunes... it should really be there! And I had searched for the audio of HypnoBirthing but I didn't like her voice, so I decided against that one, but I did start reading the book... but I thought, first I'll read Ina May's book, then if I have time I'll read more into HypnoBirthing while I'm taking the classes. My doula includes the classes (4 of them I think) in her price, but as you might remember, that price is quite steep in comparison to anywhere else in North America (apparently, lol) and that's $1500. Oh! The other thing I'm doing is I'm going to finally join my gym that has a pool, and go swimming as often as possible. I've gained kind of a lot so far and my doctor is a total witch with a B about it, but I know she's right, that I should at least make an attempt to stay active during pregnancy. It's so hard but I know it will help.


----------



## Captain

We just went around to visit a neighbour and tell them the news, she's an elderly lady and said she knew I was pregnant since they came around for dinner one evening (Just after we found out at around 5 weeks), she was a psychiatric nurse her whole career and joked about reading people for a living :haha:

Nice that the people around us are so excited though, my SIL went to a church sale today to look for things and got four onesies never worn for a dollar, and is going to another again tomorrow, might have to rethink how much I need to buy! :dohh:


----------



## MissEyre

Hypnobirthing sounds very interesting. I'd love to look more into it. Have any of you ladies ever made your own baby wipes with paper towels, water, coconut oil, and an organic baby wash? I was reading a little bit about it online and it sounds interesting and slightly cheaper than store bought wipes. I noticed my MIL making some for our niece and nephew as well. It has me intrigued! Plus, fewer chemicals than the store bought ones.


----------



## ttc126

MissEyre said:


> Hypnobirthing sounds very interesting. I'd love to look more into it. Have any of you ladies ever made your own baby wipes with paper towels, water, coconut oil, and an organic baby wash? I was reading a little bit about it online and it sounds interesting and slightly cheaper than store bought wipes. I noticed my MIL making some for our niece and nephew as well. It has me intrigued! Plus, fewer chemicals than the store bought ones.

I do this!!!! I boil the water, cool it, mix coconut oil, baby wash and a little witch hazel and pour over a roll of paper towels I cut in half. I've really liked it. I just tear some off and put in a container for travel and one batch lasts about 2 weeks so It's only 1 roll of paper towels a month!!! It's really a great idea!


----------



## Megamegan

Wow, I've never heard of doing that!! Sounds interesting... do the paper towels not get stuck together? And how do you cut the roll in half, like do you saw with a knife or just use scissors?


----------



## Feronia

That's awesome that your doula includes HypnoBirthing teaching in her price though! I think it's a good idea to embrace the things that resonate with you and don't worry about the things that don't. I don't like all of the HypnoBirthing terminology, and not all of the imagery worked for me, so I just used what felt right. 

The HypnoBabies mp3 files are 1GB total so it would be hard to send to you I think, but if you know of a way I can! I like her voice a lot better than the HypnoBirthing lady's voice, I agree. :haha:

Re: baby wipes, we just used soft cotton cloths and washed them with our cloth diapers. I know some people make a spray with water and lavender, but I just use plain water. If she's really smelly I use a mixture of coconut oil and lavender that I put on her afterwards.


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
we got our babies carseat today!
the carseat and base and infant insert for the carseat retail for a total of $270 new
and we got it for $120 lightly used and in excellent condition
hoping to get our co sleeper "snuggle nest" bassinet today too for over 50% off retail price

hoping to get our crib in october and the mattress, bedding set, bumper and mobile however we will have to pay full retail for those items
except for the crib and bedding set 
getting a $200 gift card to babies r us for signing up with direct tv satellite tv expecting that at the end of october and there is sale going on online at babies r us and its 15% off any regular priced nursery furniture over $200 so going to use the gift card and discount and it will bring our crib down from $500 to us only paying $225 out of pocket and i have a coupon for 20% off any regularly priced bedding item good through october 21st so im going to use that on the bedding set we are getting because its the most expensive bedding item we are getting and it will bring that down from $170 to $135 

im soooo happy i love getting things for baby and saving money finding deals!

also hoping to get babies room all painted within the next couple of weeks. we have all the materials we need to paint already and
we are starting to move things out of there (because we had been using it as a guest bedroom/excercise room) gave away our guest bed yesterday and going to be moving the tredmill into the garage either tonight or tomorrow
super exciting!

and other good news my mom got rear ended twice the past week both times she was driving our jeep wrangler but this is a good thing because A she was not hurt nor was anyone else and B our jeep has a solid steel aftermarket bumper and a huge oversized spare tire on the back so the damage to the jeep is sooo minimal its not even worth fixing because its a recreational vehicle to begin with and suppose to be rugged but the other parties' insurance companies are still going to pay to replace the bumper and tire mount ect so we are just going to cash out instead of replacing/repairing it and use the money to pay off the jeep and then sell the jeep and get a fuel efficient family vehicle which we desperately need 

on the bad side the logic board on my macbook pro died and we are going to have to pay $280 to fix it :( 

and i can not wait until the end of december when my contract is up with verizon so i can upgrade to the iphone 6 plus and not have to pay $800 for it and not have to use this pos iphone 4 anymore which only works on speaker phone after surviving a trip through the washer and dryer

also i can feel baby move alllll the time now full on kick and rolls and everything its sooooo cool. she is always awake at night soon after i lay still for a while watching a movie before falling asleep she is soooo active. my walking throughout the day must keep her asleep during the day. oh no we already have a problem she is already a day sleeper and night owl. hahahaha. and you can definitely feel her from the outside so much now but OH hasnt felt yet because he is a butt and hasnt tried much but he is super busy

i made $400 between today and yesterday selling unwanted/uneeded stuff on craigslist 
a road bike for $300, a mattress and boxspring for $50 a rocking chair for $50 and selling my broken iphone 5 that has a cracked screen and wont turn on for $150 tonight
im on a roll hoping to sell a few more things too soon and make another $150-$200 (a solid oak made in denmark dining room table, a travel bassinet, some awesome saddlebags (belt thing) i bought for $150 new last summer and never used really) 

im soooo excited for the holidays my birthday and christmas and the baby shower everything is going to be soooo much fun 

anyways i know you guys dont really care about the stuff going on in my life and this is waay too long and not really worth reading and most of you probably wont just wanted to blog kind of and update 

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Shey

So my due date got changed to Feb 20 th but have a scheduled c-section on Feb 13th


----------



## SurpriseBub

I love a bargain too, Bridget! Sounds like you have found some good ones :) we are going to buy car seat/s next month and then tick things off from there.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi everyone I haven't been on on ages! 
Is anyone else still sick??? I feel awful! I bet I'm going to be one of those people who is sick all pregnancy! With my previous 2 it had worn off by 14 weeks! 
I have had my scan and she said she was pretty sure I was having a girl but will confirm it at next scan on the 10th.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Hi everyone, I'm still here, I read but don't post a lot. I've got no news really, just still on a high from finding out our baby is a girl! I hope she and Callie can be best of friends. I think she loves Callie already, every time Callie speaks or sings, baby goes mad dancing and kicking <3


----------



## RaspberryK

Shey said:


> So my due date got changed to Feb 20 th but have a scheduled c-section on Feb 13th

That's a huge change in date isn't it? Would you like me to put you on 20th or 13th?
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

xxyjadexx said:


> Hi everyone I haven't been on on ages!
> Is anyone else still sick??? I feel awful! I bet I'm going to be one of those people who is sick all pregnancy! With my previous 2 it had worn off by 14 weeks!
> I have had my scan and she said she was pretty sure I was having a girl but will confirm it at next scan on the 10th.

I was still sick up to 1.5/2 weeks ago, I have had some nausea but having an anti sickness pill as soon as it comes on until the packet runs out.

Did you want me to update you with*:pink: or wait for your confirmation? 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Bridget - sounds very positive, I love it when we have a sell up and make money out of nothing! 

Feronia - I did the same with cloth wipes as you (mainly cheeky wipes) and continued to use them after we changed to sposies.
Xx


----------



## Shey

Put me on the 13th


----------



## MellyH

Congrats on your little girl, jade!!! Bridget, awesome bargains, good job. 

For people using their own wipes, do you keep a days worth wet in a container? Or wet them as you go? And what do you used in your diaper bag?


----------



## RaspberryK

I used to keep a few wet in a tub with essential oils but less than a tub full as a few went mouldy at the bottom. I has wet bags for out and about but used packet wipes out of the house once I started using disposables. 
I don't know if we will use cloth at all this time around. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

19 weeks as if yesterday! :) yay! Almost half way. He is a very active baby boy. Makes me happy to feel him moving so much. Gives me peace of mind. DD and I are flying out on Tuesday to visit my sister in NC. I can't wait to see her and my niece! Just hope she is good for the flight. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend! 
Congrats to everyone with recent gender reveals! All tied up now. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Izzie74

jmandrews said:


> 19 weeks as if yesterday! :) yay! Almost half way. He is a very active baby boy. Makes me happy to feel him moving so much. Gives me peace of mind. DD and I are flying out on Tuesday to visit my sister in NC. I can't wait to see her and my niece! Just hope she is good for the flight. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!
> Congrats to everyone with recent gender reveals! All tied up now. :)

Cute bump.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

EMYJC said:


> Thanks shamz. Hope you're well x

I'm doing really well thank you :)

So hard to keep up on here, it goes so fast haha xx


----------



## Captain

Cute bump JM!

I'm very happy to have made a start on the 'nursery' today. As most of you might remember, OH and I live on a sailboat, so we are turning our fore cabin into baby's room! I've found a lot of inspiration on Pintrest but under the circumstances this room really will be one of a kind and for most of it we will just have to wing it. 

I think we have also got a name! Hubby said all along we have plenty of time to choose but since we had our ultrasound that's all he's wanted to talk about! We eventually got down to *Catelyn Victoria*, we decided to sleep on it last night and both woke up saying we loved it even more. So we are just going to go with it for now and see!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :)


----------



## MellyH

Beautiful name, Captain! And beautiful bump, jm.

I vomited this morning for the first time in over the month, we were staying in a hotel and I had run out of snacks and apparently I can't be awake for an hour without food yet!


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> For people using their own wipes, do you keep a days worth wet in a container? Or wet them as you go? And what do you used in your diaper bag?

I would just put her on a changing mat on the floor and run to the bathroom to get some warm water on the cloth. When out and about, I just used a small wet bag with a few extra diapers and wipes in it. I'd either use water in a nearby washroom or just dump some from my water bottle if we were in a pinch. :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Congrats to everyone on their scans! 

JM super cute bump! 

Captain, love the name especially the spelling catelyn :)

Melly with the paper towel wipes i just tear some off and put in a travel wipe container. I've also never had a problem with them going moldy. I wanted to try cloth wipes but then was like "nooooo I'm already washing diapers don't want to wash and fold wipes too!" Lol!!!! :)


----------



## MellyH

That's guys. It's all so much to take in!

My scan is in 13.5 hours!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks everyone! :)

Melly can't wait!!!


----------



## Feronia

Nice bump, JM!

Neat that you guys have a name, captain!

Folding cloth wipes? Naaaah I just toss them in a bag after the wash, it doesn't take much time. Especially since you're putting the dirty the cloth diaper in a wet bag after a diaper change, might as well throw the wipe in with it!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I think I'm going to try the homemade wipes! My 3 year old is potty trained but we this baby comes I will still have 2 in nappies and it's amazing how much everything costs and how fast you get through things!


----------



## xxyjadexx

RaspberryK said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't been on on ages!
> Is anyone else still sick??? I feel awful! I bet I'm going to be one of those people who is sick all pregnancy! With my previous 2 it had worn off by 14 weeks!
> I have had my scan and she said she was pretty sure I was having a girl but will confirm it at next scan on the 10th.
> 
> 
> I was still sick up to 1.5/2 weeks ago, I have had some nausea but having an anti sickness pill as soon as it comes on until the packet runs out.
> 
> Did you want me to update you with*:pink: or wait for your confirmation?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's a girl so no need to wait :D


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> Nice bump, JM!
> 
> Neat that you guys have a name, captain!
> 
> Folding cloth wipes? Naaaah I just toss them in a bag after the wash, it doesn't take much time. Especially since you're putting the dirty the cloth diaper in a wet bag after a diaper change, might as well throw the wipe in with it!

:) I wish I wasn't OCD about laundry! I swear I spend the most time folding little socks, folding diapers and covers and obsessing over getting everything neat in his little drawers ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck tomorrow, melly! Sooooooooo excited to hear what you are having!! I definitely feel sick if I forget to take my anti m/s pills and/or don't eat (very) regularly. Hope that was your last pregnancy chuck!! 

I think we will go with paper towels or cloth with water for wipes at the very start. When she is a bit bigger, I am sure we will buy wipes. I can't face cloth diapering (lots of respect to those of you who do!), so hoping to find affordable biodegradable diapers and wipes as a sort of moral compromise ;) 

I have been feeling a fair bit of movement tonight. It is a very odd sensation and kind of surreal. I guess she has done a lot of growing between now and last Tuesday when I felt a first little flutter :) I look forward to getting big kicks, and having Daddy be able to feel her, too. 

Hope everyone had great weekends!


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxyjadexx said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't been on on ages!
> Is anyone else still sick??? I feel awful! I bet I'm going to be one of those people who is sick all pregnancy! With my previous 2 it had worn off by 14 weeks!
> I have had my scan and she said she was pretty sure I was having a girl but will confirm it at next scan on the 10th.
> 
> 
> I was still sick up to 1.5/2 weeks ago, I have had some nausea but having an anti sickness pill as soon as it comes on until the packet runs out.
> 
> Did you want me to update you with*:pink: or wait for your confirmation?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a girl so no need to wait :DClick to expand...

I think it is an old wive's tale, but I have heard friends swear that they had worse m/s with girls than boys... Are your older two boys? Would be interesting if that was holding true for you, too!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Good luck Melly with the scan. Can't wait to know what you're having :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ooo Melly exciting day today :) can't wait to hear what you are cooking :) time difference is going to drive me crazy again lol


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't been on on ages!
> Is anyone else still sick??? I feel awful! I bet I'm going to be one of those people who is sick all pregnancy! With my previous 2 it had worn off by 14 weeks!
> I have had my scan and she said she was pretty sure I was having a girl but will confirm it at next scan on the 10th.
> 
> 
> I was still sick up to 1.5/2 weeks ago, I have had some nausea but having an anti sickness pill as soon as it comes on until the packet runs out.
> 
> Did you want me to update you with*:pink: or wait for your confirmation?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a girl so no need to wait :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think it is an old wive's tale, but I have heard friends swear that they had worse m/s with girls than boys... Are your older two boys? Would be interesting if that was holding true for you, too!!Click to expand...

It certainly is true for me.
Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

SurpriseBub said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't been on on ages!
> Is anyone else still sick??? I feel awful! I bet I'm going to be one of those people who is sick all pregnancy! With my previous 2 it had worn off by 14 weeks!
> I have had my scan and she said she was pretty sure I was having a girl but will confirm it at next scan on the 10th.
> 
> 
> I was still sick up to 1.5/2 weeks ago, I have had some nausea but having an anti sickness pill as soon as it comes on until the packet runs out.
> 
> Did you want me to update you with*:pink: or wait for your confirmation?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a girl so no need to wait :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think it is an old wive's tale, but I have heard friends swear that they had worse m/s with girls than boys... Are your older two boys? Would be interesting if that was holding true for you, too!!Click to expand...

I have a girl and boy already and morning sickness has deffo been worse with the girls!


----------



## MrsTM1

Midwife appointment this morning went wonderfully! Was able to not only hear the heartbeat, but I have a recording of it too. She and I keep referring to baby as 'she' and the mw said that she normally doesn't have a feeling as to what a baby is, but she really thinks ours is a girl. I hope so! I mean, we will be happy either way, but we have a girls name picked out, we don't have a boys name picked out. Hopefully we will know in 9 more days!

Baby kept squirming away from and kicking the Doppler, so much so that you can hear it on the recording and the mw was surprised at how much baby was already wiggling!

I am so excited! :happydance:

I made a recording of the doppler so that DH could hear it, and I can post it to our FB group if anyone is interested?


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub said:


> I look forward to getting big kicks, and having Daddy be able to feel her, too.

I am SO looking forward to my husband being able to feel them. I can tell he's a bit sad to be 'left out' at this point, where I can feel them and he can't. I said something offhandedly on the weekend, like 'They're doing fine at the moment' and he was like 'It's so weird that you know that!'

We leave in 10 minutes!


----------



## savvysaver

Totally stalking the thread waiting for your update Melly! Good luck! I am so excited to find out!! :)


----------



## crysshae

Can't wait to hear Melly. It won't be long till your hubby can feel them. My DH keeps putting his hand on my belly randomly - hoping. Lol. 

MrsTm - Sounds like you had a great appt. That's great your midwife has a feeling. 

Surprise - Those movements are wonderful, aren't they?

TTC - I'm the same way once I start baby laundry. It's normal. 

My morning sickness was always worse with my boys. I only vomited with them too. Just queasy when I didn't eat with the girls. My scan is in 2 hours!


----------



## savvysaver

crysshae, good luck at your scan!

I am totally feeling an increase in movement, especially in the last few days. I feel more on one side so I am thinking that is A since that is where she was at the scan. It is hard for my husband to feel them yet since as soon as he puts his hand on my belly they stop moving. He did feel one thump so I hope it was a baby kick! :)


----------



## Captain

Good luck Melly!!! will be stalking the thread all day!


----------



## RaspberryK

Dh has been able to feel the baby rolling from one side of my belly to the other since 15/16 weeks, he's only been able to feel the really big kicks for about a week and not all of them. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Stalking for you, Melly! I noticed that I voted on your poll a while ago that I was guessing boy/girl, so I&#8217;ll say it again here &#8211; maybe this time I&#8217;ll be right. :D

I had medium-bad morning sickness with my daughter (lasted from 6-16 weeks and I vomited several times), and this time it has been pretty much the same. I feel like it was a bit worse since I ended up just motionless on the couch every day and it came back in bouts for a few extra weeks, but I never vomited. I felt worse, but this time I knew which foods to avoid and put my foot down whenever DH suggested making a dinner that I even remotely didn&#8217;t want. With DD I just tried to eat whatever which was a huge mistake! For me, that made the difference. 

My mom keeps trying to guess the sex of the baby using old wives tales, and I keep telling her all the reasons why they aren&#8217;t true. :haha: She&#8217;s now pissed off that we&#8217;re having people guess the sex, DOB, weight, and length of baby again since she lost really badly with my daughter (she insisted DD was a boy and was super mad that she wasn&#8217;t since she had &#8220;visions&#8221; of a boy&#8230;.lol). I really hope she doesn&#8217;t ruin our December vacation down in San Diego with her pettiness!


----------



## crysshae

Savvy - Lol. I think all babies stop moving when Dad tries to feel it. All mine have. 

That's cool he can feel that Raspberry. 

Feronia - I hope your vacation goes really well and isn't ruined by anything.


----------



## savvysaver

crysshae said:


> Savvy - Lol. I think all babies stop moving when Dad tries to feel it. All mine have.

They must sense his hand!


----------



## Feronia

Thanks! We're having some trouble with names and could use some input: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2236769-unusual-unique-boy-girl-names-please.html DH isn't helping with names at all, he just expects me to come up with them and then he usually vetoes them, lol.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Thanks! We're having some trouble with names and could use some input: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2236769-unusual-unique-boy-girl-names-please.html DH isn't helping with names at all, he just expects me to come up with them and then he usually vetoes them, lol.

That sums up my husband's baby name input, too! :haha:


----------



## MellyH

I'm back!! It's a boy and a girl. :D :happydance: Well, the tech was 100% sure baby B was a boy, and 80% sure baby A was a girl. SO EXCITING!!!!! And they both look great. They're both breech right now, which is why I'm suddenly feeling all the movements/kicks right at my groin. He said they were both kicking the membrane between them a lot. :lol:


----------



## River54

WOW!! congrats Melly!!


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I'm back!! It's a boy and a girl. :D :happydance: Well, the tech was 100% sure baby B was a boy, and 80% sure baby A was a girl. SO EXCITING!!!!! And they both look great. They're both breech right now, which is why I'm suddenly feeling all the movements/kicks right at my groin. He said they were both kicking the membrane between them a lot. :lol:

Congrats Melly!! How exciting that we have one of each combos of twins here! :happydance:


----------



## Feronia

WOW, awesome, Melly! I can't believe each twin mama has a different combo!
I also can't believe that I guessed 2 out of the 3 twin combos correctly -- ahh! 

Massive congratulations! Are you guys going to work on names now?


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats Melly! So fun to have all 3 combo types in our little group.


----------



## MellyH

Thanks everyone!! Yes, it is very cool that we have all three combos. :D

Still working on names. We will probably be shouting boy name ideas at each other in the hospital. :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Excellent news Melly :) how crazy we cover all options between us lol mine were kicking each other to its so amazing and funny to watch lol xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Melly. Cant wait to see all of these cute babies next year xxx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, melly! :) I swore I could see a boy and a girl in those baseball onesies ;) how sweet! And how funny that they are already squabbling :haha: 

So funny that I this group we ended up with three twin mamas, and one of each possible combo! 

Congrats on your good scan, too, mrstm1!! Lovely that you can listen to the heartbeat over and over.


----------



## Feronia

Haha, boy names are so tough, I agree! We've always had ONE boy name option, and a few weeks ago DH was starting to change his mind. I said "don't you dare" because there is noooo way we'd find another option!


----------



## ttc126

Melly!!!!! Congrats!!!!! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> I'm back!! It's a boy and a girl. :D :happydance: Well, the tech was 100% sure baby B was a boy, and 80% sure baby A was a girl. SO EXCITING!!!!! And they both look great. They're both breech right now, which is why I'm suddenly feeling all the movements/kicks right at my groin. He said they were both kicking the membrane between them a lot. :lol:

Fantastic! So exciting.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congrats Melly!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Doing a catch-up as my parents were out for an overnight and watched my daughter today during our scan (no young children allowed at the perinatal testing center, boo!). 

All is GREAT! We are team :blue: and I am ecstatic! My daughter's convinced we should name him Jesus. Or Moses. I'm going to have to let her down on both those name fronts though... :rofl: We haven't discussed names yet so tonight we're going to start making a list! I am due on the 15th of February, which I only just noticed is wrong on the front page -- which isn't a big deal but since I know *Raspberry *has been so sweet with updating gender counts quickly, I figured I'd mention it now since you'll be changing me anyway! ;) Thanks love!

I make my own wipes also. I own some pre-made cloth wipes and would wash them with my diapers. But also I bought a length of fleece at Wal*Mart off the clearance and cut it into wipes. Originally we bought a coconut oil-base wipes formula to use on her bottom, then we began making our own. 

Though I always kept a smaller travel-size pack handy for travel and hand cleaning on the fly and such. :rofl:

*Melly *- I wet mine as I went. Just easier for me. :) I used a spray bottle and went with it. For travel, depending on what I was doing, sometimes I'd just bring my one pack of regular wipes or else I'd take the spray bottle with me. 

Old wives' tale held truth for me! I was way sicker with this boy than I ever was with my girl! 

AH a one of eacher! How exciting, congrats *Melly*!


----------



## Captain

Hahah congratulations Melly!! I can't believe we have a set of each on here!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi ladies. I hope nobody minds if I kind of unofficially follow along here. I'm due right at the start of March, and I love my March group, but it's nice to see what's coming up ahead, and I don't get much of that there. I probably won't chime in much, I'll just be quietly lurking in the corner :ninja:


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats on team boy Swan! 

Any more scans today? I know some are coming up later this week!!


----------



## MellyH

swan - CONGRATS on your little boy. That's so wonderful. Jesus or Moses... I'm sensing a theme? :lol:

Welcome MrsK ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome mrsk! Please do chime in!! We're a friendly bunch, and the more the merrier! :)

Congrats, swan! Yay :blue:! There are a few of you on here now with a little girl and Expecting a boy :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Jesus or Moses, eh? My cousins two year old was insisting her brother be named 'Mofritzel'... they named him Elliot and she is now the happy owner of a doll named Mofritzel. :haha:


There are some less out there biblical options- i think Asher is a gorgeous boy name!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Melly! It's great there are 3 different combos in the group. 

Congrats to you too Swan. 

My DS' middle name is Asher. Love it!

My scan went well except for gender determination. Lol. Everything measured perfectly. Baby was facing us so couldn't get a bottom shot. Legs were closed and umbilical cord in the way. Going back in 3 weeks.


----------



## swanxxsong

Funny enough we saw Asher on the top boys list for 2014 and we were like, huh that's a more understated biblical name! 

Aria is obsessed with her Sunday school class, hence the Jesus and Moses. It's hilarious to me. I don't mind some biblical names (Joel is on my list, for example) but those two are out for sure lol 

Thanks ladies! We are so excited!


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh bummer crysshae, but hooray for another scan!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Melly!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Melly that's amazing! 

Is anyone else suffering with really dry lips? Mine are terrible, I googled it and it is a genuine pregnancy symptom. It's so uncomfortable. I'm slathering on lip balm like the billy-o but nothing seems to be helping, they're still chapped at the end of the day and I have to get the scrub out. I never had it with my daughter!


----------



## RaspberryK

Swan - you're updated ...Welcome to the one of each gender club and all the no more babies for you comments from everyone! 
Melly one of each - so cool, and you won't get them mixed up :haha: 
Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Melly & Swan :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Mum was diagnosed with shingles yesterday after I spent all weekend with her ooops! Thankfully I had really bad chicken pox as a child so should be immune fx! Been to midwife this morning (hence previous info lol ) and I have a urine infection I didn't know I had :doh: is been sent off to see if it needs further treatment but until then I have to drink lots of water and cranberry to flush it out. 

Got to go buy flight socks too for my holiday on Friday... 5 days in Dublin in southern Ireland :) x


----------



## MellyH

Yikes shells, hope your mum is okay and that you don't have any issues because of it. Scary! And good luck with the UTI and the flight!


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> Mum was diagnosed with shingles yesterday after I spent all weekend with her ooops! Thankfully I had really bad chicken pox as a child so should be immune fx! Been to midwife this morning (hence previous info lol ) and I have a urine infection I didn't know I had :doh: is been sent off to see if it needs further treatment but until then I have to drink lots of water and cranberry to flush it out.
> 
> Got to go buy flight socks too for my holiday on Friday... 5 days in Dublin in southern Ireland :) x

I had one and had to take antibiotics to get rid of it. Worked a charm and I definitely got rid of the weird pains I was having. I was sad to be taking meds, but the one they gave me is very common in pregnancy- some women end up taking it as a preventative all the way through if they get a couple of Utis early on. So, great if you don't need it, but don't stress if you do- sometimes these things can't be helped! 

Hope you stay well and your mum is better quickly :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

MrsPoodle said:


> Melly that's amazing!
> 
> Is anyone else suffering with really dry lips? Mine are terrible, I googled it and it is a genuine pregnancy symptom. It's so uncomfortable. I'm slathering on lip balm like the billy-o but nothing seems to be helping, they're still chapped at the end of the day and I have to get the scrub out. I never had it with my daughter!

My bottom lip is super cracked and dry (and seemingly staying that way!) I wouldn't have thought it was pregnancy related- how funny! It isn't bothering me that much- but it bothers my husband who thinks people will blame him for giving me a fat lip. 

I also had my finger react to my wedding ring like yours did, melly! It never ceases to amaze me how much of a complete body experience this pregnancy thing is!!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah my lips are cracked and dry as well, I didn't realise that was a pregnancy symptom! I just assumed it's because we've been sleeping with the fans on during the Cali heat wave. 

SurpriseBub, bummer about the ring. :( My rash was gone within a week, and then the skin where the rash had been peeled of slowly over the next week or two, and now my hands are back to normal. When I mentioned it to my OB she specifically asked about nickel, which is in my white gold ring, so it's definitely not unheard of!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Yeah my lips are cracked and dry as well, I didn't realise that was a pregnancy symptom! I just assumed it's because we've been sleeping with the fans on during the Cali heat wave.
> 
> SurpriseBub, bummer about the ring. :( My rash was gone within a week, and then the skin where the rash had been peeled of slowly over the next week or two, and now my hands are back to normal. When I mentioned it to my OB she specifically asked about nickel, which is in my white gold ring, so it's definitely not unheard of!

I wasn't sure whether it was a reaction to something in the band... Or just that I have gotten fatter, so the band is tighter! :haha: according to my last appt, I gave gained 20 pounds so far. I would like to not go much above 30 total, but am not that bothered if I do but am eating nourishing foods etc.


----------



## MellyH

I have gained 20 pounds as well, which is kind of scary! I'm trying not to eat toooo badly, but I have to admit a few chocolate cookies a days are sneaking in there.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> I have gained 20 pounds as well, which is kind of scary! I'm trying not to eat toooo badly, but I have to admit a few chocolate cookies a days are sneaking in there.

I have definitely been overdoing the fun size snickers of late!

I think 20 pounds is good for halfway with twins, though? You have extra weight to play with- I am at 20 with just the one in there! :)


----------



## MellyH

I think it's about right, they say 1 pound a week for twins. It just seems like a lot quickly, because at the end of my first trimester (so, 6 weeks ago!) I hadn't put on much if any weight yet because of the morning sickness. So I'm more worried about the pace at which I'm putting on weight at the moment (2+ pounds/week) than the total amount. It needs to slow down a bit at some point!


----------



## Captain

Just reading over the last couple of pages and congratulations Swan!!

And welcome to the group KP :)


----------



## MissEyre

I've been having the dry lips too. Was thinking that it's weird because I moved from a dry climate to a more humid one. 

Turned 31 today (gah, feel so old!) so looking forward to a fun night out when DH gets home. 

Ultrasound is Friday morning. I think I'm one of the last few that still don't know whether I'm team blue or pink. Can't wait!


----------



## MellyH

Happy birthday!!!!! I just turned 32 last month so I know how you feel. Early thirties! Is life almost over?!

Friday!! I hope the week flies by.


----------



## MiniBump

Happy birthday MissEyre and congrats on your boy/girl Melly!

Thanks for saying life's almost over at 32 and 31 is old. I'm almost 36 so you've made me feel great, lol!! :cry:


----------



## MellyH

Hahahahah. Big hugs MiniBump. I'll fetch your wheelchair.


----------



## MissEyre

Thanks, Melly! I'm definitely trying to feel all "zen" about being in my 30's but I still feel like I'm 22 --definitely some cognitive dissonance!


----------



## River54

MiniBump - I turn 36 in less than a month ;) - we are still plenty young :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Happy birthday, miss eyre! And good luck for your scan :) do you have an inkling either way? 

Someone had pointed out earlier that we still seem to have only boys or only girls due on any given day... Except for on your due date that is, Melly!


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha! Sorry for breaking the streak. :lol:


----------



## MrsKChicago

MellyH said:


> Hahaha! Sorry for breaking the streak. :lol:

Maybe you'll have Twin A at 11:55pm and Twin B at 12:05am ;)


----------



## MellyH

Ha! That would be awesome. Although, we were toying with not telling them who was born 'first', and that would be tough if they had different birth dates. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I wonder how often twins really do end up with different birthdays!

I saw a set of twin onesies at carters... One said 'older and wiser' and the other had 'younger and cuter'. I thought it was funny, but kind of would have preferred it if the younger one wasn't looks based! ;)


----------



## MellyH

Yeah we were wondering if there would be fighting "I'm two minutes older! I should go first!" if they knew. :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> I wonder how often twins really do end up with different birthdays!

Being due in February I shouldn't have to worry too much but I thought about the possibility of having the twins born in two separate years...December 31st, 2014 at 11:59 pm and January 1st, 2015 at 12:01 am. It has probably happened before but I know I wouldn't want it to happen to me. Hope I keep baking these two a bit longer and deliver both of them on the same day! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Happy Birthday MissEyre!! :cake:


----------



## Captain

Came across this today and thought you might like it :D

https://i.imgur.com/1GKI6ul.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

Inspiration for your halloween costume this year, captain? ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Haha omg yes! Love that costume! So funny! 

Happy birthday misserye!


----------



## MellyH

Holy crap! Yes, totally stealing that for Halloween.


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how often twins really do end up with different birthdays!
> 
> Being due in February I shouldn't have to worry too much but I thought about the possibility of having the twins born in two separate years...December 31st, 2014 at 11:59 pm and January 1st, 2015 at 12:01 am. It has probably happened before but I know I wouldn't want it to happen to me. Hope I keep baking these two a bit longer and deliver both of them on the same day! :)Click to expand...

DH is praying for this to happen to us - i kid you not! He would love it! I will be 35 weeks then and the chances are very possible lol I would hate that to happen and if it's close to midnight i will be crossing my legs til the bells toll! lol

I'm in the 36 year old club to lol


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies, can I join you?

Due 27th February with my second baby :) Currently have a 2 year old girl who will be 2.5 when this one is born! :)

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MellyH

Welcome smawfl! My phone is going to try to autocorrect that to 'awful' every time, so I apologize in advance if I let one slip through. :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how often twins really do end up with different birthdays!
> 
> Being due in February I shouldn't have to worry too much but I thought about the possibility of having the twins born in two separate years...December 31st, 2014 at 11:59 pm and January 1st, 2015 at 12:01 am. It has probably happened before but I know I wouldn't want it to happen to me. Hope I keep baking these two a bit longer and deliver both of them on the same day! :)Click to expand...
> 
> DH is praying for this to happen to us - i kid you not! He would love it! I will be 35 weeks then and the chances are very possible lol I would hate that to happen and if it's close to midnight i will be crossing my legs til the bells toll! lol
> 
> I'm in the 36 year old club to lolClick to expand...

Oh no! I agree with you, I will be 34 weeks and would be doing everything in my power to keep both babies in! I really want and hope to have both babies in 2015!


----------



## smawfl

Thank you!

Lol no worries!


----------



## RaspberryK

smawfl said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you?
> 
> Due 27th February with my second baby :) Currently have a 2 year old girl who will be 2.5 when this one is born! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

You have been added to the front page :-D


----------



## smawfl

Thank you !

How is everyone feeling? I've just come back from a tiring city break and back at work so enjoying being sat down for a while!!


----------



## smawfl

RaspberryK said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can I join you?
> 
> Due 27th February with my second baby :) Currently have a 2 year old girl who will be 2.5 when this one is born! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> You have been added to the front page :-DClick to expand...

Could you please add me as team :yellow: as we won't be finding out the sex!


----------



## Feronia

Yay another team :yellow:! :)

20 weeks today -- 50% there! :dance:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, feronia...! Half way is amazing...!

I hope The next 20 weeks fly by- i could have sworn the clock has gone backwards at points over the past 3 months!! ;)


----------



## StefNJunk

Happy late birthday MissEyre! I turn 31 on Friday boooo.


----------



## MellyH

It is definitely exciting to have some team yellows!


----------



## Captain

Welcome to the group smawfl!

Man I had some killer heart burn last night, was not enjoying that! I've been having such bad headaches over the last week, too. I'm over thinking and stressing about everything, I need to just CHILL OUT and enjoy this pregnancy instead of worrying all the time!!


----------



## savvysaver

I have had some bad headaches pop up over the last week or two. I think it may be from some sleepless nights. Sometimes it helps if I drink a ton of water and it usually goes away if I can take a nap. 

Hopefully the heartburn is gone Captain!


----------



## MissEyre

Thank you for all of the birthday wishes! I had a lovely day. 

Last night I slept with a body pillow for the first time and it really helped so much! I have been waking up with horrible backaches and putting the pillow between my knees, slightly under my belly and hugging it with my arms really seemed to alleviate the strain on my back. Pillow was only 8 bucks too.


----------



## Izzie74

Our baby girl today at 22+6 at the heart scan. All was normal! :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Izzie74

Are there any teachers on here? I'll be leaving at Christmas, but not starting maternity until the new term in January.

Head started bugging me today for a return date. I've previously said September with the option to extend another term. This was fine last week, but now she wants a firm date. When I said September was more probable, she said if I came back at end or July term I would get full pay not maternity pay during the summer Hols. This is very tempting as I am the major wage earner in our home. Has anyone any idea how long I would have to go back for in July to qualify, or us it even possible? My mum has said she would babysit if it was short term...


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, body pillows are great! I went a bit mad and bought 3 of them from Ikea since they're like $10 each. DH doesn't really like the pillow fort, but toooo bad.


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, Izzie74! I'm so glad everything is well with your rainbow baby. :)
I hope some teachers can answer your question, but I would recommend taking as much time off with your baby as possible. With my daughter, I first though I'd go back at 9 months since it would be better for us financially, but then I took the leap and chose 12 months. The extra months were priceless!


----------



## Izzie74

Feronia said:


> Congrats, Izzie74! I'm so glad everything is well with your rainbow baby. :)
> I hope some teachers can answer your question, but I would recommend taking as much time off with your baby as possible. With my daughter, I first though I'd go back at 9 months since it would be better for us financially, but then I took the leap and chose 12 months. The extra months were priceless!

Thank you

At what point did you extend your leave? I'm being given the impression that I have to make the decision now and cannot change it later. :wacko:


----------



## MellyH

Yay Izzie for an awesome scan!

I'm sorry I can't help on the teaching questions, fingers crossed there is an answer here somewhere!


----------



## smawfl

Feronia - Yay glad I'm not the only one, seems Team :yellow: is so rare these days!! Happy 20 weeks :happydance:

Captain - thanks for the welcome! Sorry about your heartburn and headaches, hope you are able to relax a little more.

Izzie - what a great pic! Glad all ok!

In regards to maternity leave, I was no way near ready to go back to work before 12 months. I went back at 15 months as I was fortunate to not have to go back straight away, and I used some annual leave on the end of maternity leave. I might do the same this time round.


----------



## MiniBump

I'm not sure how it works with teachers or anyone else that gets enhanced maternity pay but I'm pretty sure in the UK your employers cannot ask you to confirm at the beginning whether or not you are returning. I think you just have to let them know so many weeks before the end. Whatever you tell them now, you can still change your mind anyway as long as you give them the appropriate notice.

Don't know if this will help... https://www.teachers.org.uk/files/maternity-matters-july-2014-edition.doc

Yay for a good scan Izzie! :thumbup:


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> Yeah, body pillows are great! I went a bit mad and bought 3 of them from Ikea since they're like $10 each. DH doesn't really like the pillow fort, but toooo bad.

I didn't know Ikea sold body pillows! I will have to go get one. Thanks!


----------



## Izzie74

MiniBump said:


> I'm not sure how it works with teachers or anyone else that gets enhanced maternity pay but I'm pretty sure in the UK your employers cannot ask you to confirm at the beginning whether or not you are returning. I think you just have to let them know so many weeks before the end. Whatever you tell them now, you can still change your mind anyway as long as you give them the appropriate notice.
> 
> Don't know if this will help... https://www.teachers.org.uk/files/maternity-matters-july-2014-edition.doc
> 
> Yay for a good scan Izzie! :thumbup:

Thanks for the nut link. Don't know why I didn't look at my unions advice (which is very similar). It is nice not to be so in the dark, but will need to read it more fully in the morning. Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## River54

Just noticed my due date on the front - Can you update it to the 28th? My OB mentioned that the other day. I was originally going off an IVF calculator..


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> Our baby girl today at 22+6 at the heart scan. All was normal! :happydance: :happydance:

You have a little gymnast in there! :) Congrats on the good news.


----------



## Feronia

Izzie, I decided to go back after 12 months before I went on mat leave, but I think I could have extended it during my leave if I gave enough notice. I'm in Canada, though, so I'm glad you got some info specific to the UK!

savvy, np! I can really only find info about the pillow here, but it's like $10-$12 and works pretty nicely: https://m.info.ikea.us/(S(yhjjkl55a...198&storeName=&productDesc=RANSBY+body+pillow I think it's called the Ransby.


----------



## Megamegan

Wow, I'm so jealous of everyone getting up to a year of maternity leave!! I will only get maybe 6-12 WEEKS, and most likely on the shorter end. But when I go back I will do my best to not over-work myself so I can spend as much time with LO as possible. It would be so much less tempting to quit my job if they gave me a little more time off after the baby! But I have no choice, I can't quit. :(


----------



## MellyH

I feel the same, Megan. :( I'll only get 12-14 weeks. So it's hard to hear people say they couldn't have gone back sooner than 12 months. I'd love to still be in Australia and get 12 months' leave!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Maternity leave (and let's throw in all holiday benefits etc!) in the US is horrendous! :( my husband has just gotten up to 4 weeks annual leave after 10 yrs at the same company... 4 weeks is the statutory minimum in the UK! I also don't think that you get the best out of people by overworking them... but yes, maternity leave in particular is shameful and creates stress for the whole family, when you shouldn't have to worry about those kinds of things.


----------



## Feronia

I am so sorry, maternity leave in the US is horrible. It's no wonder the US has a horrendous breastfeeding rate when they make mothers go back to work so soon after giving birth. Ugh!


----------



## jmandrews

smawfl said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you?
> 
> Due 27th February with my second baby :) Currently have a 2 year old girl who will be 2.5 when this one is born! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Welcome!!! My DD will be 2.5 when this baby is born too! :)


----------



## Captain

Great scan Izzie!

So today we went to Fabric Land and got some material to make sheets for Catelyn's bed! Then whilst hubby was in physiotherapy I snuck over to Value Village and got a big bag full of new born clothes for $30, love that place! I was going to take a picture to show y'all but I left my phone up at the car and I'm laying on the couch after cooking supper so eff that! It's staying there! You can just all imagine my baby bed sheets and pretty onesies :haha:


----------



## Feronia

Ugh, I have food poisoning. I was really stupid and ate at a vegetarian place where I got food poisoning in February and ended up hospitalized for dehydration. I've been vomiting for a few hours and can't keep anything down. My midwife said to take gravol if it gets really bad and go to the hospital in the morning if I can't keep any food down then... :(


----------



## MellyH

Oh Feronia, how unpleasant. :( Stay hydrated as much as you can, and do go to the hospital if you don't improve. :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Get better soon, Feronia! ...And I hope that place goes out of business! Food poisoning twice in a few months does not bode well for them!! 

Rest up, and take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Very impressed by you making crib sheets, captain! I will make a play blanket, but am not sure I could handle elasticated sheets ;) you will have to put a picture up of the finished product! I soooooo wish I was skilled enough to make her some little outfits... But I know that is well beyond my abilities.

I hope your worries have passed. I was on cloud 9 after our scan, but felt some worry creeping back in today. I am just trying to stay positive and enjoy the little things along the way. I am guessing I will be worried up until she is in my arms, but I have to not let it be overwhelming. I hope you are feeling better now than you were earlier :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Get well soon Feronia!


----------



## ttc126

Feel better soon feronia! Food poisoning is one of the worst things ever in my book!!!! 

Surprise, the worry does not stop ever again! Lol.... with ds1 i thought "oh I'll feel better after 1st tri" then oh I'll worry less after my scan, then I'll worry less after delivery... Then I'll worry less after sids risk goes down...Then I'll worry less when he's bigger and choking/accidental drowning/insert worry here isn't a big risk.....lol!!!! It never ends....


----------



## smawfl

Totally agree! The worrying starts once you get your BFP... And doesn't stop in my opinion! Part and parcel of being a mother


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia I hope it is soon out of your system :( look after yourself xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Ugh, I have food poisoning. I was really stupid and ate at a vegetarian place where I got food poisoning in February and ended up hospitalized for dehydration. I've been vomiting for a few hours and can't keep anything down. My midwife said to take gravol if it gets really bad and go to the hospital in the morning if I can't keep any food down then... :(

I can sympathise completely, if you start vomiting more than you can drink or you start vomiting Green bile etc or have tummy pain definitely go straight to the hospital. 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope you're feeling better soon Feronia!


----------



## Megamegan

Oh no Feronia, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you called them and told them they got a pregnant woman sick. They should feel terrible. Unfortunately a lot of these restaurants don't take food poisoning complaints seriously but hopefully they have good owners who will have a serious look at their staff and food prep methods. I'd also be leaving a bad (honest) review on their website. I hope you are better ASAP!


----------



## MellyH

How are you doing today, Feronia? 

SurpriseBub, I think I might be even more worried when they're outside me! Well, a different kind of worry. My current worry is a 'I can't see what's happening and there's nothing I can do' sort of worry. When I actually have two newborns, it's going to be a 'I have no idea what I'm doing, why are they crying, am I doing this all wrong' sort of worry. :lol:


----------



## smawfl

How amazing you're having twins!! Do you have any other children?


----------



## Feronia

Thanks everyone. I feel like hell but at least I was able to keep down some toast and water down this morning. My limbs hurt incredibly, but Tylenol is helping. The most worrying thing is the frequent braxton hicks I've been having. :(
I definitely reported the restaurant this time through the local health agency, so hopefully someone goes to check it out.

I wish pregnancy wasn't so worrying, and it's unfortunately true that it doesn't stop at birth! I still sometimes make sure my daughter is still breathing at night and she's almost 2. :blush:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ha- I am sure I will worry! I'm sure my parents still worry about me, and I'm well and truly a big girl these days ;) I guess my biggest fear is my body somehow letting us down and having everything go wrong. I feel like at least that would be mitigated by getting to the birth with a healthy, happy bub. 

Though, as you say then I guess I will worry about SIDS and every sniffle... Sigh. I have looked after children before, but have not had that kind of ultimate responsibility before where it is me who makes big decisions in someone else's life. I guess that will be a real eye opener!


----------



## smawfl

Oh yes it definitely is a worrying time. But truly one of the most amazing things we are able to do :cloud9:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm off on my working 'babymoon' early hours of the morning :happydance::happydance: Off to Dublin in southern Ireland :plane: til wednesday. Working for a few hours saturday and sunday (Was original just DH working and me relaxing, however someone pulled out last minute an i'm there anyway so they may as well pay me to do it lol) I'm trying to pack two cases, sort dinner and stop this heartburn so can actually eat my dinner when it's ready lol 

Will try and read along when i can - apparently the WIFI is rubbish but we'll see :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

smawfl, yes these are our first! It's very daunting. 

shells, have a fabulous weekend! Hopefully you get some relaxing in ;)

Feronia, glad you're a bit better. No fun though :(


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> Very impressed by you making crib sheets, captain! I will make a play blanket, but am not sure I could handle elasticated sheets ;) you will have to put a picture up of the finished product! I soooooo wish I was skilled enough to make her some little outfits... But I know that is well beyond my abilities.
> 
> I hope your worries have passed. I was on cloud 9 after our scan, but felt some worry creeping back in today. I am just trying to stay positive and enjoy the little things along the way. I am guessing I will be worried up until she is in my arms, but I have to not let it be overwhelming. I hope you are feeling better now than you were earlier :hugs:

Luckily, hubby sews and he made all the things for the boat, like the fabric on the couches and all the outdoor covers, so he'll be teaching me how to make all these things!

And thanks for the concern! I felt so much better after our scan last week, seeing a normal looking baby with two arms and legs made me feel at ease. I was worrying the last couple of days that I couldn't feel much movement but she's full of life this morning! It's going to be a long couple of months eh! :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Thanks everyone. I feel like hell but at least I was able to keep down some toast and water down this morning. My limbs hurt incredibly, but Tylenol is helping. The most worrying thing is the frequent braxton hicks I've been having. :(
> I definitely reported the restaurant this time through the local health agency, so hopefully someone goes to check it out.
> 
> I wish pregnancy wasn't so worrying, and it's unfortunately true that it doesn't stop at birth! I still sometimes make sure my daughter is still breathing at night and she's almost 2. :blush:

Glad you are making an improvement! Probably the dehydration, I'm sure you know all about when to get checked out for preterm labour etc but just be vigilant... my doctors said they probably wouldn't have worried about my dehydration if it hadn't been causing me tummy pains. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay 22 weeks today
and recently OH painted the nursery!
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6









nursery2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Very impressed by you making crib sheets, captain! I will make a play blanket, but am not sure I could handle elasticated sheets ;) you will have to put a picture up of the finished product! I soooooo wish I was skilled enough to make her some little outfits... But I know that is well beyond my abilities.
> 
> I hope your worries have passed. I was on cloud 9 after our scan, but felt some worry creeping back in today. I am just trying to stay positive and enjoy the little things along the way. I am guessing I will be worried up until she is in my arms, but I have to not let it be overwhelming. I hope you are feeling better now than you were earlier :hugs:
> 
> Luckily, hubby sews and he made all the things for the boat, like the fabric on the couches and all the outdoor covers, so he'll be teaching me how to make all these things!
> 
> And thanks for the concern! I felt so much better after our scan last week, seeing a normal looking baby with two arms and legs made me feel at ease. I was worrying the last couple of days that I couldn't feel much movement but she's full of life this morning! It's going to be a long couple of months eh! :hugs:Click to expand...

I made a lot of ds nursery items with much help from my mil including crib sheets - but didn't elasticate them. I just couldn't get the right colors so I found some in double size in the sale and cut them down :-D 
Xx


----------



## Captain

That's probably what I would do if I didn't have such a handy man! :D

Okay, I got off my butt and got my phone, here's the material we got for the crib sheets!

https://i.imgur.com/HYldS87.jpg


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, how terrible to get food poisoning! Glad you are able to keep things down now and hopefully you will be feeling back to yourself soon. 

Shells, enjoy your vacation!

Captain, such cute material!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Captain , those sheets are so adorable. I love them :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Very cute, captain! :) 

Enjoy your trip, shells!!


----------



## Feronia

Very cute crib sheets, captain! I love the foxes. I hope you have a great babymoon as well, shells!

Has anyone had constant lower abdominal pain, like right above the public line? I also have extreme pain radiating down one leg, so much so that I can't stand to walk. I have a urine culture lab from the midwife to check on a UTI. I'm just in so much pain that I'm not going to wait around and try to treat it myself with D-mannose if it is indeed a UTI. Just give me the antibiotics. :(


----------



## MiniBump

Do you think you could've pulled something with the vomiting or perhaps baby's sitting on a nerve? Whatever it is, hope you feel better soon.

Cute fabric Captain!

Enjoy your trip shells!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia is it one side or both? I went to the hospital this weekend for the same thing. I thought the uti i had turned into a kidney infection, but it turns out it was sacriolitis...an inflammation in my hip joint and the muscle that goes between hip and spine. It's awful but apparently can really flare up 20-25 weeks especially if you have a tilted uterus. Hope that's what it is...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Very cute crib sheets, captain! I love the foxes. I hope you have a great babymoon as well, shells!
> 
> Has anyone had constant lower abdominal pain, like right above the public line? I also have extreme pain radiating down one leg, so much so that I can't stand to walk. I have a urine culture lab from the midwife to check on a UTI. I'm just in so much pain that I'm not going to wait around and try to treat it myself with D-mannose if it is indeed a UTI. Just give me the antibiotics. :(

I have had cramps around my belly on and off pretty much since 5-6 weeks, but nothing like you describe. I had bad RLP last Friday, but that was up around my side. I felt fine sitting down with that, but standing or walking was excruciating. 

When I had a uti, the main symptom was a sharp shooting pain (coming in a little series, then stopping before starting again). It wasn't immensely painful, but stopped me in my tracks when a wave hit. I was at first afraid that it was coming from my vagina (sorry if this is tmi !)- so, in my case a uti sounded much better than I had thought, and was a bit of a relief. It took 3 days of antibiotics for that shooting pain to stop. 

Up to you of course, but if the pain is that bad, I think I would take myself to the hospital. 

Good luck, and hope you feel better. Take care of yourself!


----------



## bridgetboo62

so at my 19 week appointment i had gained 16lbs
im now 22 weeks and i have gained 25lbs
i dont get it im not doing anything differently


----------



## Feronia

Thanks everyone, it's mostly on my right side and radiates down my right leg. Interesting, ttc -- I've never heard of sacriolitis. I'm going to do a urine culture today and if it's not that and continues on, I do see my midwife on the 9th. Strange, the pain is gone right now, but it comes off and on over the course of the day and can get pretty bad. I think I'm ready to be finished with pregnancy forever... lol. Of course after the baby is safely here!


----------



## 2nd time

So I saw my midwife on tues my bp was 72/42 which is again stupidlynlow but my pulsebis now skipping onebin every 3 beats so mw wants me to seeva cardiologist. Has ahyone ever heard of pregnanfy related heart conditionsbor am I just weird.noh an to topmit all my gall blader is giving me realy bad abfo pain too


----------



## River54

Captian - very cute material!!


----------



## MellyH

bridget, that's a beautiful colour for the nursery! And Captain, SUCH adorable material. :D

Feronia, I have a shooting pain in my left butt cheek that shoots down my leg when I stand up after sitting for awhile, and my research indicates it's sciatica-related.


----------



## SurpriseBub

:cloud9: I just SAW my first baby movement!!! I was told i have an anterior placenta, so was expecting that to take a while. But, just felt some waves and pulled my top up and a little bump very obviously jutted out at the bottom of my tummy.


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> :cloud9: I just SAW my first baby movement!!! I was told i have an anterior placenta, so was expecting that to take a while. But, just felt some waves and pulled my top up and a little bump very obviously jutted out at the bottom of my tummy.

How exciting!! What a great sight to see!


----------



## SurpriseBub

It was wild- i hope it happens regularly now!! 

I looked up some youtube videos because I wanted to check that that really was what happened. There are some crazy twin videos with bellies going nuts!!


----------



## Feronia

How cool to see your baby move from the outside already! I took a video of my belly moving like craaaazy at 34 weeks last time. I can't wait for that to happen now so DD can see. :D


----------



## MellyH

Oooh SurpriseBub, any links?

2nd time, I have no experience with heart problems but it sounds scary. Big hugs. :(


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, i really hope the pain goes away soon uti or not! I had never heard of sacroilitis either and genuinely thought i had a kidney infection.... Ugh! It also hurts when i pee, but more like a low cramp on the right side not classic stinging and burning. Ice seems to help but nothing makes it totally go away.

Bridget, i think some people gain easily due to hormones! I wouldn't worry unless your dr says something. I've gained 9lbs so far and like you don't do much different from before except maybe eat more veggies and fresh fruit because i crave it! Try not to worry!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Oooh SurpriseBub, any links?
> 
> 2nd time, I have no experience with heart problems but it sounds scary. Big hugs. :(

Sure! This is the twin video that came up: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LYAcMk7RDSo

It is wild when they show the mother's point of view.

I should stress that my little jut was much less dramatic than this! I have been looking again all night, but think it might be a while before it happens again. Time will tell!


----------



## Captain

Heh thanks everyone, glad y'all like it :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh my God! OH MY GOD! My husband made me stop watching it because we were both freaking out. Good lord.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Oh my God! OH MY GOD! My husband made me stop watching it because we were both freaking out. Good lord.

Sorry! I am one of those people that finds stuff like this super interesting and compelling!! I didn't think it would freak any of you ladies out. I also think the time lapse makes it crazier than the real life version ;)


----------



## MellyH

I was like "That's an arm! OH MY GOD! YOU CAN SEE HIS WHOLE ARM. AND THERE'S A HEAD. HOOOOOLY CRAP." etc etc :lol:


----------



## Blondish_keg

EAK that is sooo surreal!


----------



## Feronia

haha, try sleeping with two babies moving around like that! :D

2nd time, best of luck at the cardiologist's office. I hope you just have normal low second-trimester blood pressure and that everything else is okay!


----------



## smawfl

That video is brilliant!!

Can't wait until I can start seeing movements! I have a similar video when I was pregnant with DD, it truly is amazing!

Still got a stinking cold, boohoo!!

Is anyone having the flu jab?


----------



## RaspberryK

smawfl said:


> That video is brilliant!!
> 
> Can't wait until I can start seeing movements! I have a similar video when I was pregnant with DD, it truly is amazing!
> 
> Still got a stinking cold, boohoo!!
> 
> Is anyone having the flu jab?

I've got mine a week on Monday xx


----------



## MellyH

I had mine at my last appointment a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I will be getting a flu shot at 27 weeks (I think) and apparently the pertussis vaccine in 3rd tri.


----------



## MellyH

How often do you need to get the pertussis/TDAP vaccine? I had one last October. Hopefully I'm covered then? I'll be making my husband get one though.

I actually had pertussis/whooping cough a few years ago. Well my then-boyfriend had it first, and I remember coming into work and walking into a meeting and saying something like "Can you believe it, [boyfriend] has whooping cough! In this day and age!" and my boss disappeared so quickly he almost left a puff of smoke in his wake. His wife had just had a baby and I had no idea at the time how virulent it was or how dangerous for babies. I still feel bad, 8 years later! No-one caught it, thankfully.


----------



## MellyH

Except me, I should say. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

My dr says you need to have it in third tri for the baby to be covered in early life (ie. before they get their own). I had to get it last year to get my visa immunisations all up to date, and that apparently means nothing. Boo! 

We will do the full normal vaccination list, but i want to compare the scheduling here/in Australia/in the UK. My American niece got something like 6 shots at one appointment, which I would be uncomfortable with. I think I would prefer to go to the pediatrician more often, but do less shots each time. I am a big believer in the importance of vaccinations, but just want to think about the specifics.


----------



## Captain

Has anyone picked their strollers yet? OH and I made a few trips to Toys R Us to play with some and we really like this one.

Lol, I opened the link from my bookmarks to put on here and I see it's on sale, $100 off! Sadly, once I put in all my details the tax and delivery costs make it only a $20 saving! Anyways, that's probably what we're going for and are going to keep an eye to see if it goes on sale in store around Christmas. Anyone else picked/got their strollers yet?


----------



## MissEyre

So happy to announce that we had our 20 week ultrasound this morning and that we are having a :pink::pink: BABY GIRL! :pink::pink:

Everything looked healthy and normal on the the scan. We are so excited!!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations MissEyre!! The girls are in the lead again!!


----------



## MrsTM1

Captain said:


> Has anyone picked their strollers yet?

We have bought this one, it's a Graco. I really like it so far though, and it has a car seat with it. Bought it used, but you can't tell it was ever used! Only £20 (~$32) all in too!


----------



## River54

Congrats MissEyre on the girl :)

Captain - I am slowly convincing OH for us to get the UppaBaby Vista. My mum said she'd even chip in for it. Going to take him to the stores hopefully this weekend and see what ones he likes and thinks are good.


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, MissEyre!

I might be mad, but we're trying to go again without a stroller. It was fine with 1 kid, but we'll see how it goes with two. Someone taught me how to tandem babywear and I'm trying to convince DH that I need another Tula. 

I don't do shots during pregnancy and my midwives don't even bring them up as an option.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Had our 20 week scan this morning and although we already knew we were team blue it was lovely to see him again and all looks normal to my relief. Placenta is anterior which explains my lack of movements compared to my previous pregnancies.


----------



## MellyH

Yay MissEyre!! Congratulations :D

Captain, we have a Baby Trend Double Snap'n'Go carseat caddy, and on our registry we've put a Bumbleride Indie Twin after very strong recommendation from our twin mum friend.


----------



## MrsKChicago

MellyH said:


> How often do you need to get the pertussis/TDAP vaccine? I had one last October. Hopefully I'm covered then? I'll be making my husband get one though.

My midwife told me to get a tdap in third tri even though I had one last October. They're normally good for five or ten years, but she said getting it while pregnant will give the baby some immunity. I have an adult friend who cracked a rib when she had pertussis, so I'm not taking any chances with a tiny baby.


----------



## RaspberryK

Miss Eyre is bucking the trend and is team pink on a blue day. 
Xx


----------



## Captain

Love all the strollers mentioned so far! MrsTM1, what a great deal and you'd swear from the pictures that it's brand new!


----------



## ttc126

I'm skipping the flu shot as I'm not really out very much anyway. Scares me to get it while pregnant. I recently read some new research shows that pregnant women have naturally higher immunity to the flu. 
I'm allergic to the pertussis vaccine so won't be getting that either! 

Surprisebub, With my son i decided to get vaccines but do a delayed schedule for some. For example he was to get mmr (measles mumps and rubella) and varicella (chicken pox) together at his year check. The manufacturer for the us says specifically not to give these together or with any other "live" vaccine. So his dr agreed to delay the varicella until next visit. 
Even with being pro-vaccine i can completely respect and understand parents who make a different choice. 

I think I'm going to get a double stroller but don't know which one! I also need to find a carseat that will fit with the other rear facing in the back seat! That may impact my stroller decision... Ugh I'm so clueless! I'm looking to some of you twin mommies for stroller ideas as i really don't know that we could go without since my son is not even close to walking :) 

Is anyone else still battling nausea? Mine is definitely better but I'm still throwing up if i don't take 1/4 of my zofran pill in the morning. I found spicy food definitely makes it worse, but it really doesn't make a huge difference what i eat...


----------



## savvysaver

ttc126 said:


> I think I'm going to get a double stroller but don't know which one! I also need to find a carseat that will fit with the other rear facing in the back seat! That may impact my stroller decision... Ugh I'm so clueless! I'm looking to some of you twin mommies for stroller ideas as i really don't know that we could go without since my son is not even close to walking :)

I chose this stroller: https://www.chiccoshop.com/gear/str...double-stroller---element/06079043780070.html

I really liked the ratings on the car seats and the options this stroller had.


----------



## crysshae

Feronia said:


> Thanks everyone. I feel like hell but at least I was able to keep down some toast and water down this morning. My limbs hurt incredibly, but Tylenol is helping. The most worrying thing is the frequent braxton hicks I've been having. :(
> I definitely reported the restaurant this time through the local health agency, so hopefully someone goes to check it out.
> 
> I wish pregnancy wasn't so worrying, and it's unfortunately true that it doesn't stop at birth! I still sometimes make sure my daughter is still breathing at night and she's almost 2. :blush:

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. The worry doesn't ever go away. It continues for life. Heck I check to make sure my husband is breathing if he's sleeping quietly. Lol. 



MellyH said:


> Oh my God! OH MY GOD! My husband made me stop watching it because we were both freaking out. Good lord.

Oh but it's so fun when they get started and keep each other going for a bit. That was cool being able to see the limbs from the outside perspective. I've never videoed mine so only seeing it from Mom's perspective you don't see those outlines. I just might try the video this time. 



MissEyre said:


> So happy to announce that we had our 20 week ultrasound this morning and that we are having a :pink::pink: BABY GIRL! :pink::pink:
> 
> Everything looked healthy and normal on the the scan. We are so excited!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> Surprisebub, With my son i decided to get vaccines but do a delayed schedule for some. For example he was to get mmr (measles mumps and rubella) and varicella (chicken pox) together at his year check. The manufacturer for the us says specifically not to give these together or with any other "live" vaccine. So his dr agreed to delay the varicella until next visit.
> Even with being pro-vaccine i can completely respect and understand parents who make a different choice.

I think you and I are on the same page on vaccines :) I am definitely pro-vaccine (yes, there are risks, but the benefits way outweigh the risks)... I just want to do that kind of research and find out whether some can be staggered a little more, as you did. The only ones I would think about skipping are chicken pox and the flu. I will have to read up more on those. 




We haven't settled on a stroller... I am torn between mostly baby wearing and getting a cheap graco umbrella stroller for use now and again, or getting a sturdier one that would have a bassinet and then a seat (but also be pricier!)


----------



## crysshae

Chicco is wonderful! Their car seats are heavy but excellent!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, miss eyre!! 

I still have nausea, ttc :(


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies :) I had a graco infant seat last time and hated it! It was difficult to install, buckle and clean. Ugh!

Looking into the Chico now!


----------



## Captain

I hope the nausea goes for you soon ttc, for me it went a couple of weeks a go but it's the heart burn I'm struggling with now!


----------



## MissEyre

I've been looking at the Britax B agile. Has anyone used this travel system?


----------



## crysshae

I haven't used that system, but when my son grew out of his Chicco, I bought a Britax convertible seat. It has wonderful ratings.


----------



## SurpriseBub

crysshae said:


> I haven't used that system, but when my son grew out of his Chicco, I bought a Britax convertible seat. It has wonderful ratings.

Where did you find the ratings? :)


----------



## jmandrews

I have a peg prego and love it! They are pricey but def. made to keep baby safe. I bought a black one with DD so that I could use it for This baby too. :) getting excited about using it again. 

20 weeks officially in 1 hour! Yay! Can't believe I'm half way there already! Getting excited! 11 more days until I get to see my baby boy again.


----------



## huckleberrry

Hi everyone,

Can I join? Due Feb. 21 with our first. Team yellow. 20 weeks today! Hope everything's going well for all of you.


----------



## crysshae

SurpriseBub said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> I haven't used that system, but when my son grew out of his Chicco, I bought a Britax convertible seat. It has wonderful ratings.
> 
> Where did you find the ratings? :)Click to expand...

Oh goodness. I can't remember. It's been a few years as DS is 5, and I haven't started looking yet. I'll see if I can find something again. 

Welcome huckleberry!


----------



## crysshae

Here is one review site.

https://baby-car-seats-review.toptenreviews.com/

That Chicco is the infant seat I used 5 years ago, and it's still at the top. A Britax infant seat takes the 2nd spot. 

I don't find the exact Britax convertible I had, but it looked a lot like this one which is first on a lot of sites. 

https://carseatanswers.com/

To find reviews and ratings, I type in infant seat ratings or something along those lines. I've also been a member of consumer reports many years, although I let that lapse last year. I need to renew.


----------



## SurpriseBub

crysshae said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> I haven't used that system, but when my son grew out of his Chicco, I bought a Britax convertible seat. It has wonderful ratings.
> 
> Where did you find the ratings? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness. I can't remember. It's been a few years as DS is 5, and I haven't started looking yet. I'll see if I can find something again.
> 
> Welcome huckleberry!Click to expand...

No worries- don't go to any trouble! I was just asking as I can't seem to find a definitive website. Consumer reports has reviews, but not a simple overview to compare different models. I was just hopeful that you had a link ;) really, don't worry about it. I will continue to research.

Congrats on reaching halfway, jmandrews!

Welcome, huckleberry!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

crysshae said:


> Here is one review site.
> 
> https://baby-car-seats-review.toptenreviews.com/
> 
> That Chicco is the infant seat I used 5 years ago, and it's still at the top. A Britax infant seat takes the 2nd spot.
> 
> I don't find the exact Britax convertible I had, but it looked a lot like this one which is first on a lot of sites.
> 
> https://carseatanswers.com/
> 
> To find reviews and ratings, I type in infant seat ratings or something along those lines. I've also been a member of consumer reports many years, although I let that lapse last year. I need to renew.

Oooo.... Thank you!!!


----------



## jmandrews

huckleberrry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I join? Due Feb. 21 with our first. Team yellow. 20 weeks today! Hope everything's going well for all of you.

Hi! Congrats and welcome! We are due date buddies. :)


----------



## Megamegan

jmandrews said:


> huckleberrry said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I join? Due Feb. 21 with our first. Team yellow. 20 weeks today! Hope everything's going well for all of you.
> 
> Hi! Congrats and welcome! We are due date buddies. :)Click to expand...


Congrats! I'm due date buddies with you too :) I might change it back to Tuesdays though because that's what my doctor is using even though every single time, baby measures with a due date of Feb 21. I know it's just 3 days but 21 is my lucky number so I wanted that date (even if he isn't born that day but I just like saying it!) But essentially I'm 20 weeks today too! Woohoo! 

I feel baby move a bunch every day now. Our 20 week scan is on Tuesday morning. Can't wait to hear that everything is ok. I'm not a huge worrier, but it will still be a relief. Oh and I am getting the flu shot but not pertussis, because I'm also allergic to that one. 

Is anyone thinking of creating a music playlist for their birth? I want to, but also I don't know if I'll really be in the mood for listening while I'm in labor. Although I think I will. I am considering just putting the "Relaxation" station on Pandora (and subscribing so I don't have to listen to ads).


----------



## Izzie74

I'm looking at the maxi cosi car seats. My sister is giving me the pram her daughter refused to lie in and this one is compatible. Seems to have good reviews.


----------



## SurpriseBub

For you ladies who know you are allergic to the pertussis vaccine- how did you find that out? (I am guessing a reaction in the past? And if so, how bad of a reaction did you get?)


----------



## ttc126

SurpriseBub said:


> For you ladies who know you are allergic to the pertussis vaccine- how did you find that out? (I am guessing a reaction in the past? And if so, how bad of a reaction did you get?)

I had convulsions after my second childhood dose and they never would give it to me again. Even now if i offer to try it they won't do it when i tell them the reaction...


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> For you ladies who know you are allergic to the pertussis vaccine- how did you find that out? (I am guessing a reaction in the past? And if so, how bad of a reaction did you get?)
> 
> I had convulsions after my second childhood dose and they never would give it to me again. Even now if i offer to try it they won't do it when i tell them the reaction...Click to expand...

Wow. I have never had an adverse reaction to anything- scary!


----------



## Feronia

The car seat I got for this baby isn't on that list, but I really like it: https://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Sure...12445026&sr=1-1&keywords=Evenflo+SureRide+DLX It's huge, but it's convertible and rear faces until 40 lbs (which was a must for me). I ended up finding it on sale for $60 and am using it for my daughter since it's so huge! The baby will get her old one, since I know it works well for newborns.

I loved music during my labour and birth, and I just had DH keep nice classical music on, but I didn't keep a list. I still remember the song that was on when I birthed DD, hehe. 

So I don't have a UTI apparently. I wonder why I'm getting UTI-like abdominal pain and frequent urination that comes and goes? Strange...


----------



## huckleberrry

Thank you for all of the welcomes! 

Jmandrews and Megan, it's nice to have due date buddies. Exciting to be halfway! 

Feronia, that must be very frustrating.


----------



## Feronia

It's quiet this morning!
Is anyone else waiting to find out the sex of their baby, or do we have our final stats until the birth stories start coming in? :D


----------



## ttc126

It is so odd to see the thread so quiet!

Welcome huckleberry :)

I'm sorry you're still having issues with no clear answers Feronia! I have to say that sounds almost identical to what i had going on. Do you have a tilted uterus by chance? Mine is/was extremely tilted and i read it can cause the sacroilitis and can even put extra stress on your bladder until it really corrects itself at 25ish weeks.

Well my ds has had a fever all weekend. No other symptoms whatsoever! I have no idea what it could be except maybe a virus? I've gotten about 4 hours of sleep over the last 72 hours! Poor little guy just cried and cried for hours on end last night which he's never ever done! Thankfully he seemed a bit better this morning and since he's exhausted too he's down for a nap even though it's only 1045am here :)


----------



## Captain

Welcome huckleberry! And glad you're feeling better, Feronia, I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## River54

I am waiting to find out gender...anomaly scan is tomorrow afternoon, but the doctor told me the techs won't tell us then, and we'll have to call the office a couple days later to find out. I am hoping it will be obvious at the scan, and the tech will hover in the right area for us to decide without actually telling us...otherwise it'll be earliest of wed, more likely Thursday we'll be able to find out.


----------



## lynnikins

I have my anomaly scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> It's quiet this morning!
> Is anyone else waiting to find out the sex of their baby, or do we have our final stats until the birth stories start coming in? :D


Our scan is this coming Wednesday. Really can't wait!


----------



## supersherwolf

Hey ladies, hope you're all having wonderful pregnancies. I'm due feb.16 team :blue:


----------



## SurpriseBub

lynnikins said:


> I have my anomaly scan tomorrow morning.

Long time, no see Lynnikins. Will be excited to hear what you are having! (Or are you team yellow?) 

Excited to hear the rest of our gender reveals... Well, now and then again in Feb! Good luck for your scan, river! :) 

I have been having a crappy couple of days. I had some weird new things going on, and I always find that worrying and upsetting. OH has also been away, so I have been extra bummed to be home alone. I know, I know... Pity party for one! I just get super upset at the thought of anything going wrong for baby. I know you all must feel the same way.


----------



## MiniBump

Crappy weekend here too! I've picked up a cold from somewhere so not feeling too good and baby hasn't really moved these last couple of days so I'm getting a bit stressed about it!

My anomaly scan is this Friday but I already know the gender so just hoping everything's ok in there!


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck with all the anomaly scans ladies, and welcome newbies. 

Ttc- there have been no end of viruses about, ds had one and we had similar no sleep for a while. 

Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Trying to catch up, but difficult as I'm so exhausted. We've had a long and crazy week and I've been on my feet non-stop! Today was MommyCon in Philadelphia which was AWESOME! But man, am I tired!

If anyone is looking for more car seat info, I highly recommend Car Seats for the Littles. :) https://csftl.org/ Their car seat reviews are super thorough, IMO! I live on their FB page. lol. 

We currently have a Graco SnugRide 35 for the little and then two Dionos for my little girl. We are unsure what convertible we'll get for the little boy. Maybe another Diono, maybe something else, depending on his stats as he ages. Like his sister, I'm hoping to rear-face him as long as possible so I have to gauge once he's here and growing a bit. LOL. She's tall and skinny, which is part of why we chose the Diono. But we'll see how he fares!

So excited for more anomaly scans and potential gender reveals this week! :)


----------



## Captain

River54 said:


> I am waiting to find out gender...anomaly scan is tomorrow afternoon, but the doctor told me the techs won't tell us then, and we'll have to call the office a couple days later to find out. I am hoping it will be obvious at the scan, and the tech will hover in the right area for us to decide without actually telling us...otherwise it'll be earliest of wed, more likely Thursday we'll be able to find out.

River, when I had mine last week the tech told us she can't tell us the gender, but gave us a very clear view and told us how we can determine the sex ourselves. We had a very clear potty shot and she said "there's the two legs, and if it's a boy, something would be dangling in between, so, you can make your own guesses". So she made it very clear to us it's a girl! :haha:

I hope you end up with something similar and get your answer tomorrow!


----------



## swanxxsong

Mrrrrrrr. 

Totally just sold one of my wraps, since it's really just too long for me, to fund a Toddler Tula. 

Hubby is over the moon, and so am I. 

But ack. I hate saying goodbye to carriers, even when it's for a good reason! LOL


----------



## Feronia

Oooh which toddler Tula did you get?
I met Ula (founder of Tula) at our local babywearing group last week, and it was neat seeing sooo many pretty Tulas. I decided to keep our standard since DD is so small and save up for a toddler size in the future if I think we need it.

I don't know about sacroiliitis -- I don't seem to have many of the symptoms (e.g. no lower back pain) and the leg pain is gone. I think that was due to dehydration, since once I was able to drink and replenish lost electrolytes the pain went away. Nobody mentioned anything about a tilted uterus at my 20-week scan with DD, and I'm sure they would, right? At any rate, I'll bring it up with my midwife when I see her on Thursday.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> Oooh which toddler Tula did you get?
> I met Ula (founder of Tula) at our local babywearing group last week, and it was neat seeing sooo many pretty Tulas. I decided to keep our standard since DD is so small and save up for a toddler size in the future if I think we need it.
> 
> I don't know about sacroiliitis -- I don't seem to have many of the symptoms (e.g. no lower back pain) and the leg pain is gone. I think that was due to dehydration, since once I was able to drink and replenish lost electrolytes the pain went away. Nobody mentioned anything about a tilted uterus at my 20-week scan with DD, and I'm sure they would, right? At any rate, I'll bring it up with my midwife when I see her on Thursday.

Lol i must be putting my symptoms onto you! Sorry! I'm in such unbelievable pain from that today :( I'm very glad to hear you aren't having bad symptoms anymore :)

At 20 weeks a tilted (or retroverted) uterus likely wouldn't be very obvious anymore. But I've heard it often happens after you have your first baby. Maybe they would've seen on one of your early scans with this baby?

Anyway, good luck on your appointment Thursday :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

I have my 20 wk scan on Friday! I think I must be one of the last ones?! We won't be finding out the gender though, they don't tell you here, so team :yellow: all the way!


----------



## NickieMcG

Well today has finally arrived :-D 20 weeks scan here we come! So nervous but its gonna hurt like hell as I have a really nasty uti at the min so the whole left hand side ofme Is in agony. ...... Gonna have a word with docs while im there as this will be the 4th day of antibiotics and there has been no let up with the pain! I just hope baby is ok :-( Can't wait to see baby again and find out what team we are in :-D


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: I let him choose and he went for the Prepster, because he liked the color scheme on it. I figure I choose ALL the carriers and he just uses them without complaint, but I wanted to let him have a say for once. And I first narrowed it down to ones I liked and let him choose from there... because I'm a jerk like that. ;) Thank goodness for IBW though, I saved some money buying it! :) I can't wait to start using it, she's just getting too tall for the standard size SSCs, even if weight-wise she's behind many of her peers. 

That's SO awesome that you got to meet Ula! That sounds so fun! I was at MommyCon yesterday and tried on a TT and well... it was love. <3 I have 4 wraps now (well, a Didy on the way and three home including the one I sold) and hubby was like, "I just can't figure out how to wrap by myself..." So it's a decent compromise! Esp since he wears her SO much. 

Good luck to everyone who's getting scans today and later this week! Can't wait to see more reveals!


----------



## christina1612

Ive got my anomaly scan on friday morning, i cant wait! Though also got to see a consultant as i had a previous c section so im a bit worried what they will say.


----------



## MellyH

Good luck today Nickie!!

Sorry about my absence over the weekend, I was feeling a bit low. I had planned a trip back to Australia to see my family for the first time in over a year (and probably my last chance for at least another six months) and it didn't work out (my sister works for the airline and had put me on standby for these flights over a month ago, but the flight ended up overbooked). So I was bummed. My sister-in-law has cheered me up immensely though by bringing my baby shower forward to next weekend, so that's exciting!!! Yay baby shower!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, so sorry you're in pain! Is it something a physio can help with? I got some really good tips from my physio about abdominal separation and using the proper muscles to prevent pain, and she said to come back if I had any hip or pelvic pain since there were other things I can do. I think savvy also had a good experience with a physio, right?

swan, I love the prepster! Your hubby has good taste. You were about to find discounts for Tulas for IBW? Where?! I bet MommyCon was a lot of fun. I just ordered my Gira amitola black 5 for this baby's legacy, I can't wait! I was waiting around for a black DW to pop up, but the co-op I'm in on FB kept pushing back the date... and I really want it here in time for baby so I just went with the twill weave. It's funny hearing everyone discuss strollers because I'm all "ummmm, something with wheels, please" but I can sit here discussing twills and fabrics for wraps all day. :haha:

awww, that's so disappointing about not getting to go back home, Melly. Will you go back with your newborns to see family? That might be even more fun! :D


----------



## Shey

My scan was suppose to be Friday that just passed but because my driver's license was suspended, I spent all day Friday getting a new driver's license and so now my scan isn't until Nov.15th. Right now I'm 20 weeks 3 days.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck on the scans this week! :)

Sad news on your trip, Melly. I know how bad that feels- i spent one Christmas in London alone because it snowed and Heathrow shut down. I am sure you are bummed, but hopefully the baby shower and a trip in the future will ease the sting. :)

Hope you are feeling better quickly, minibump. Same goes for your son, ttc! 

Hi swan! Just curious... Has your walmart box arrived yet?


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, my mum and hopefully my sister will be coming over to visit ASAP after the babies are born, but the rest of my family (dad, brothers, aunts/uncles/cousins) will have to wait until we manage to get there! I probably wouldn't travel with brand new newborns, but maybe when they're three months ish? Right before I have to go back to work maybe? We'll see how it pans out.

Oh bummer Shey, November 15th sounds so far away!!


----------



## Shey

yup. I hate waiting that long. May see if a women's clinic will do it or the ER.


----------



## MrsKChicago

SurpriseBub, I got one of the Walmart boxes. It was ok, but not amazing. The beauty box was a lot better, I think, and I don't even care about makeup. It had a Nuk pacifier, samples of All Free and Clear detergent and dryer sheets, 2 disposable Lansinoh nursing pads, a breastmilk storage bag, and a Pampers diaper clutch with a diaper (I'm guessing newborn size?) and a sample pack of wipes. The clutch is the only thing that really stood out as being useful because I can hook it onto a carrier if I don't want to drag the diaper bag along, but it wouldn't fit a cloth diaper, so I may still need to buy something bigger if we don't do disposables while out and about.
 



Attached Files:







walmart baby box.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## River54

So, how am I supposed to work today when my scan is at 3? ugh, going to be a long few hours...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oooo, thanks for the run down mrsk! If it is really only $5, I think I might sign up. The diaper carrier, diaper and wipes would cover that investment ;) the only thing I don't like is that they ask which box you want to 'subscribe to'... So I just hope it would be easy to cancel down the line if we want to.


----------



## SurpriseBub

River54 said:


> So, how am I supposed to work today when my scan is at 3? ugh, going to be a long few hours...

I am pretty sure time is going to draaaaaaaaaaaaag all the way up to Feb!


----------



## bubbamadness

Anyone had to have doppler tests before due to high blood pressure? X


----------



## Shey

Ok so i called my doctor. My appointment is actually October 15th


----------



## Feronia

River54, did you look up potty shots so that you can determine the baby's sex on your own? :) I know what it's like to wait those 3 days or so AFTER your scan to find out when you really want to know now! Looking it up beforehand made it at least bearable since I was 90% sure what we were having with DD (and was right!)

Melly, I'm glad you will have family visiting your newborns! Is there any way you can go in December for the holidays or something? That must be so disappointing!


----------



## Captain

Ugh. So last week I had a phone call to say I'm due my blood tests for the second trimester, today I called into the doctors office to pick up the paperwork I would need to take in to the lab to have the work done. The lady at the desk couldn't see anything on the screen so she took me into the nurses office to speak with them. 

The nurse told me that after my first trimester blood tests they would have given me another form to keep and to take for this one. Only I'm 99% sure they didn't. I came back home and checked my folders where I keep our paperwork, I'm very organized with these sort of things so had I been given anything to keep, I know I would have. I have all my other paperwork for this pregnancy in one spot, but no form for blood work? Even my husband said he's never seen it, and with him being from the medical field he would have looked at it for sure.

So frustrating. The nurse was not very nice and said "it's not as simple as printing out another one" when in actual fact, it is. So now I'll have to drive back down there and get her to make me another. Plus she said it has to be done before this weekend, which she claimed to have told me over the phone, which she didn't! Surely if these are second tri tests, I'm not late by having them done at 19 weeks?

One more thing...why is my ob only in the clinic every Friday!? I want to see him about these headaches but now I have to wait until the 17th to see him! Brilliant.

Anyway...rant over!


----------



## NickieMcG

Well baby is doing absolutely fantastic :-D and we are team blue!!!!!! A wee baby boy xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20141006_191908.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Feronia

Captain, that's so frustrating! I also know for a fact it is as simple as printing off another form in BC. It takes like 2 seconds to do, seriously. You're not late in getting them either if this is just for a blood panel. Or is this for the second portion of the SIPS test? If I am not mistaken, weren't you going to get a midwife? ;) BC Midwives are absolutely fabulous and you can call them whenever you have any questions like that and they get back to you within 10 minutes. I can't recommend them enough!

Congrats Nickie! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

My baby box from WalMart was the same as mentioned previously; and it was definitely only $5. It wasn't AMAZING, but it wasn't bad. I really liked my beauty box from them, though. :)

Feronia: yes! 5 Minute Recess is doing discounts on Tulas, as is Frog Mama!


----------



## imphope

Hi everyone! Haven't logged on in a while but all is well. I go for my 24 week checkup a week from tomorrow. I think it will likely be a super quick checkup. BP, urine, weight, and hearing the HB. I wish we got ultrasounds every time though! 
Last night I had a cool moment where baby boy was moving around in there and my DH could actually see it from across the room! It's a lovely feeling still and not bothersome at all. It's very reassuring for a worrier like me. He is a busy little wiggly guy! Is everyone feeling their little ones by now?


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, the original plan had been to go home to Australia for Christmas, but then when we found out it was twins, we thought long-haul flying 7 months pregnant with twins probably wasn't the smartest move! Also the airline might take one look at me and refuse. :lol:

Captain, argh, I hate it when people give you grief for something that's not your fault!

Nickie - hooray! Congratulations!!!

Shey - phew! That's much closer. :lol:

River - hope time is flying. It's 3pm here now ;)


----------



## savvysaver

For those looking to score some free samples - I registered at Babies R Us and I was given a goody bag filled with that same pampers clutch with a 6pk of wipes and a diaper, a bib, breast milk storage bags, dreft sample and coupon and a bunch of other store and baby coupons. They gave me double of everything because I have twins on the way! Definitely a nice little surprise. I think even if this was your second/third/etc. child you could still "register" there even if you just add a few items.


----------



## Feronia

Sort of freaking out now. I was just fired out of nowhere from my full-time, salaried position. About 10 weeks before I was planning on going on maternity leave...
I was given 3 months severance package, but I have absolutely no idea what I'm eligible after that. If anyone knows anything about EI in Canada... I'd love to know.


----------



## River54

Scan went well, but we didn't find out the gender. She asked us if we wanted to know, and we said yes, so she said she'll make a note on the chart for the doctor. The tech wasn't in that area for long, and the cord was in the way a bunch, so for us, we didn't see any clear obvious shot going either way. 
Looks like I'll be phoning the OB on wed and asking them then.
Scan went well though, baby was cooperative for the most part, and we got a roll of shots. Tech estimated the weight at 300g right now. I think OH got a way better view as he got to see stuff from her screen, and I had to look at the small monitor near the ceiling. She was a nice talkative tech though, and was always telling us what she was measuring.


----------



## River54

Feronia - the qualifying period is the 52 weeks before you start the maternity leave. Your only requirement is that you accumulate 600 hours within that period. So, as long as you have already got 600 hours from say dec 2013 to now ( or whenever you were going to start mat leave minus a year) you should be fine, and they'll take the top earnings from those hours into account. Well, and you were paying into ei during those hours...


----------



## River54

Sounds suspicious though that you were let go close to when you were going to start leave...was the company closing?
So sorry about it...what a stressful day you must've had!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats on team blue NickiG! 


Feronia! What an awful day for you! Did they give you a reason? I'm so sorry you're going through that! :(

River, can't wait to hear what team you're on! I hope tomorrow flies by and your appointment comes fast on Wednesday! 

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, I work at a huge university -- the reason is "budget constraints." I think that I can take some sort of EI, but I don't know whether it will be maternity leave or unemployment. I've worked the 600 hours since my last leave, too -- full time since December 2013 (when I went back from my daughter). If it's unemployment, I'm worried about a potential requirement to look for work while receiving payments -- because I'm not exactly in a position to do that. Isn't maternity leave tied to a specific position? My position no longer exists! It was so strange for them to have me come in on a Monday and terminate me at the end of the day -- security escort and all. Such a shock.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Feronia. I hope everything works out well for you. 

Congratulations on team blue, Nickie!

River - Glad your scan went well. Won't be long before you know which team. 

Melly - I'm sorry your trip didn't work out. I hope you will get to make it soon.


----------



## River54

Feronia- if you got the severance package, then you could probably coast on that until you can apply for mat leave?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry to hear that captain- so rude! And surely it is as simple as putting in a new order?! I hate it when people are rude about your healthcare. Also, if they really did give you those forms so many weeks ago, it is their own fault as that is a stupid system!! Whatever happened, there is no reason for the nurse to be rude.

So, so sorry feronia. I have only been fired once, and it sucked!! I hope you get over the shock and work out what benefits you are due, too. I know it isn't great and has opened up a new can of worms for you, but at least you have your severance package for now. A small serving of lemonade from a batch of lemons! I agree that it is suspicious to be fired so close to maternity leave... Hopefully you will get those benefits too. 

I was diagnosed with BV today :( boo to having an infection. I am glad to have an answer and medication (and glad it is nothing worse), but feeling bummed about it. Also bummed that the uti I had the other week was probably this, and just misdiagnosed. I hate anything that makes me feel like baby's well being is in danger :(


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone! Glad to hear of scans going well :) Mine is tomorrow morning. 

Feronia, I was even shocked just sitting here reading that you were let go! So sorry you have that extra stress now. Maybe a new door will be opened to you. I know nothing about benefits but I hope you manage to take advantage of everything you possibly can. 

I'm glad I wasn't the only quiet one this weekend! I left my laptop at work all weekend and didn't feel like using my phone for the website (they need an app!) so I just stayed quiet and had a great weekend with DH and friends in the fall weather. On Saturday night, after a day full of cleaning the house, my back hurt so bad that I couldn't walk. Then I realized I probably need to strengthen my back and I've made a commitment to exercising a little more. Also my weight has stabilized which is good because I was gaining a little too quickly, according to my doctor. Has anyone been exercising? What do you do? I swam today but already feel like I caught a cold from the gym, so I might try to stick to walking outside- at least it's nice out for now. Walking causes my belly to cramp sometimes (like, it's painful, I don't know why that happens) but I'll just do my best and stop when I'm hurting. I also *need* to start yoga, even if it's just at home on my mat with a YouTube video.


----------



## Captain

*Feronia & SurpriseBub* - So I gave the lab a call and the lady was so chilled and said they keep the form the first time, and that I don't need another form the second time so I was okay to just walk in and have it done!

This was the SIPS test so I had all of this week to have it done according to the lady at the lab. And I did start off by looking at midwives, Feronia but I had a real hard time finding one here in Nanaimo, many were busy for February and some just never returned my calls! So now I have a two ob's instead! I was set up with one through my family doctor who then asked if I'd be comfortable having a student whilst he oversees everything, OH and I are very happy with both so far. 

And I can't believe you were fired like that today, I'm so sorry to hear that! As River said it does sound suspicious to be fired so soon before your maternity leave, it sounds so unfair!

*Megan* - Best of luck on your scan tomorrow!!

*River* - Bummer about not being able to find out today, at least you don't have _toooo_ long to wait! 

*Nicki* - Congrats on team blue!!

There..I think I'm caught up for the day!!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, that sucks. :( what a nightmare to have to deal with that right now. I hope you're eligible for maternity leave - I have no idea how it works in Canada unfortunately! Man, security escort and everything. I hope you got to say goodbye to your work friends :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia - that would be incredibly illegal here in the uk I got huge compensation for less when I was pregnant with ds

Xx


----------



## maisie78

Hi all. So sorry I have been absent for.so long. I have sort of caught up and have been seeing your fb updates. Dd is in full blown terrible twos so it's almost impossible to get any spare time apart from a quick look at fb.

Feronia that is shocking! So sorry you have to deal with that. As the others say it is very suspicious. Is there anyway to challenge it? I don't know the laws in Canada as regards pregnant women but they would never get away with that here in the UK. Hopefully your Mat leave is still protected xx

Afm baby is doing well. He has already started ganging up with his sister against me lol :) When she starts kicking off and shouting he joins right in and kicks me! I've had a bit of a rethink about being a sahm and have decided to go.back to work after mat leave. Won't be.until late Jan 2016 and baby will be 1 by then and dd will be in nursery a.couple of days a week. She really has been such hard work the last few weeks and I realised this week that I need those few hours at work for my own sanity. I am going to ask to change my.hours though so although I will work longer.shifts I will get more days off. The pattern I am looking at is 3 on 4 off 3 on 10 off and some of those are evenings and nights so the children won't even notice I'm gone.

Anyway glad to see you are all doing well for the most part. I'd like to.say I will keep up.now but can't promise ;) xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Feronia: That is nuts!! They couldn't get away with that in the US either. It's way too close to your mat leave AND you're pregnant. Unless you are in a 90 trial or temp position, most companies will wait until you come back from mat leave to let you go, otherwise they open themselves up for a illegal termination lawsuit. 
We had a girl at my job who was just terrible at her job, very unethical, poor file handling, etc. and none of us could understand why they kept her because she was a walking errors and omissions lawsuit waiting to happen. Well maybe 2 or 3 months after she came back from her 6 month maternity leave, they fired her. HR just didn't want to give her a reason to sue, even though they had just cause to fire her while she was pregnant. 
Once you recover from the shock of what they've done, I would recommend speaking with someone about it.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks everyone, I'm very surprised as well. I've worked there since 2011 so well passed probation. Today I'm going to explore my options and a few people suggested talking to an employment lawyer. Interesting to hear that this would be illegal elsewhere -- I have no clue about the laws here. :(

No, I didn't get to say goodbye to my colleagues because they took everyone out of the area and I was watched by security as I packed up my stuff. Like a pregnant lady is going to start tossing computers out the window! 

SurpriseBub, sorry about the BV diagnosis, but I'm glad you finally got some answers! I hope it clears up soon for you!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm very surprised as well. I've worked there since 2011 so well passed probation. Today I'm going to explore my options and a few people suggested talking to an employment lawyer. Interesting to hear that this would be illegal elsewhere -- I have no clue about the laws here. :(
> 
> No, I didn't get to say goodbye to my colleagues because they took everyone out of the area and I was watched by security as I packed up my stuff. Like a pregnant lady is going to start tossing computers out the window!
> 
> SurpriseBub, sorry about the BV diagnosis, but I'm glad you finally got some answers! I hope it clears up soon for you!


Thank you! I am bummed, but hope that I will finish the meds and that will be the end of that! 

I agree with the thinking that it is a bit suss that they fired you so close to your maternity leave. I wouldn't be surprised if you find out the firing was right before some kind of cut off re: having to pay you your mat leave. I hope you find answers and I hope that you get paid your full leave! In the short term, I hope you are able to enjoy a bit more time off work before the baby comes :flower:


----------



## MellyH

What is BV, SurpriseBub?


----------



## SurpriseBub

An infection- bacterial vaginosis. It is basically an overgrowth of normal (but unfriendly) bacteria.


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh yikes. Hopefully it clears up soon. What are the symptoms?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Apologies in advance if this is tmi for anyone! My only symptom was a sudden increase in discharge. I had gone from basically none to a lot and it just seemed wrong. The difficult part for us to recognize is that some women get lots of discharge in pregnancy (so it can be totally normal), while it can also be an infection. I guess the lesson is to trust my instincts if something feels off!

Sorry if this grosses anyone out!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Can anyone help me on this please!! 

So I went to the OB on Friday for my normal monthly checkup. I mentioned that something felt off "down there" and wasn't sure if it was just from pressure from baby or a start of a bladder infection, etc. Well they took urine and that came back negative for bladder infection & UTI. However, my vaginal culture came back positive for a bacterial infection. I was prescribed Metronidazole Vaginal 0.75% Gel to do once a day for 5 nights. I know they maybe wouldn't prescribe it if it wasn't necessary, and the risk of the infection out ways the benefits of the medications, but I am freaking out about having to do it. 
I did my research on it and it is a Category B for pregnant woman, but any advise from anyone that has used it before and not having any problems with it while pregnant would be helpful... 

NO HORROR STORIES PLEASE!! 

Thank you


----------



## SurpriseBub

Mom2Chloe said:


> Can anyone help me on this please!!
> 
> So I went to the OB on Friday for my normal monthly checkup. I mentioned that something felt off "down there" and wasn't sure if it was just from pressure from baby or a start of a bladder infection, etc. Well they took urine and that came back negative for bladder infection & UTI. However, my vaginal culture came back positive for a bacterial infection. I was prescribed Metronidazole Vaginal 0.75% Gel to do once a day for 5 nights. I know they maybe wouldn't prescribe it if it wasn't necessary, and the risk of the infection out ways the benefits of the medications, but I am freaking out about having to do it.
> I did my research on it and it is a Category B for pregnant woman, but any advise from anyone that has used it before and not having any problems with it while pregnant would be helpful...
> 
> NO HORROR STORIES PLEASE!!
> 
> Thank you

It sounds like you have something similar to what I have... They gave me flagyl to take orally. I am worried and bummed about taking the medication, but it is definitely the better option. My infection isn't so bad, and yours doesn't sound that way either (ie. some people get much stronger symptoms than I have/you describe, which suggests a more serious infection)... It is definitely better to nip in the bud than allow to go just in case, as the risks of no treatment are worse than the risks of the treatment. 

Category B is pretty much as good as it gets for pregnancy categories! They have a lot of problems justifying specific studies in pregnant women 'just in case'. So, other than some morning sickness pills, I am yet to see anything be given category A status! 

It is what it is... It would be nice not to be taking medicine at all, but if you need it, then take it and be well. :) the antibiotics that are considered safe in pregnancy have usually been in use for a long time, and I trust the judgement that no patterns or problems have been found.

Good luck, feel better and do your best to relax. That is what I am trying to do! :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ps. An infection is common- apparently 30% of women get one while pregnant. So, again that makes me feel confident that approved medications are pretty well tried and tested.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Thanks... I haven't started the medication yet as I wanted to get all the answers possible on it. My normal OB doctor is not in the office this week, the one that prescribed me the gel. So I must have talked to the nurse about 4x since yesterday when she called it in for me at the pharmacy. She has been very sweet and understanding on all my concerns with it and actually suggested that she would have my OB's colleague (another OB doctor in the office) to call me today. Well I just got the call from her and her suggestion was just opposite of what others have said. She basically asked me my symptoms as of now. I said I have quite a bit of discharge, but it is odorless. I said I just feel like something maybe just feel slightly off down there, but it is not uncomfortable or irritating. That OB said without having a sample of the discharge and seeing it under a microscope it's hard to tell how bad the infection is, but it sounds like it is very mild and to let it ride for next couple days and see if it seems better. If not, to come back in and have them take another sample to see the severity of it as the lab just comes back with Positive/Negative results and thats it. So I am just going to wait it out for a few days, go back in and have it checked out. At least I know that if it tends to feel worse I do have my medication here and can start it if need be before going in. 

I hope you feel better SupriseBub!! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad you got an answer that works for you! :) would be great if it went away on its own!


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, that is terrible that they fired you like that! I sure hope there is something that can be done, it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## kikimama

Hello All :)

A bit of a latecomer but have been waiting for my anomaly scan. Fortunately all is well.

I'm expecting my 2nd daughter on 19th February. I already have a 2yo.

I'm 30yo and live in Leicestershire.


----------



## RaspberryK

kikimama said:


> Hello All :)
> 
> A bit of a latecomer but have been waiting for my anomaly scan. Fortunately all is well.
> 
> I'm expecting my 2nd daughter on 19th February. I already have a 2yo.
> 
> I'm 30yo and live in Leicestershire.

Congratulations and welcome xx


----------



## kikimama

Thank you! :)


----------



## Captain

Welcome to the group kiki :)

So our closest friends who work away for six months of the year just got back!! We keep in touch over e-mail while they're gone but we hadn't told them the news as we wanted to tell them in person! We had been talking about OH's knee surgery this summer when I got them to open the envelope with our ultra sound pics in.. the first thing they said was "what part of your knee is this?" :haha: So happy to have told them at last, they're so excited!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome kiki!


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Welcome Kiki... 

I just went back to read about Feronia after all this talk -- That is terrible! I am so sorry that happened to you. How are you holding up?


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: my midwife suggested www.doyogawithme.com - they have prenatal classes! So I do it from my iPad. :)

Feronia that is awful! I am so, so sorry! I was laid-off once and it came as a huge shock to me! HUGE company Christmas party the week before, no expense spared. The next week, they cannot afford all the employees and released 6 of us. Small company, so 6 was a decent amount of us. Seemed sketch to me, but I managed to find another job while on unemployment and, above all, I wasn't pregnant. I hope someone in Canada can help you sort it out because that all just seems SO wrong to me! :hugs:

Congrats and welcome, Kiki!


----------



## River54

Got the news....we are having a boy :)


----------



## Captain

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats River!!!!

Hi Kiki!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats River on team blue!! 

Welcome and congrats Kiki on team pink!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats River!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, river! :blue:


----------



## huckleberrry

Feronia, I find it really suspicious that you were fired a few months before going on mat leave. You should totally contact a labour lawyer. I think BCs Employment Standards Act says you cant terminate someone because they are pregnant. (Im assuming a uni is covered under the Act, but I dont know.) I had a whole bunch of links for you in here, only to find out that you can't post links unless you have a certain number of posts. :) Google BC's Labour Standards Branch, has a bunch of info. I think you are protected under the BCs Human Rights Code against discrimination due to pregnancy (the ground is sex), again, assuming a uni is covered under the Code.) If you were in a union, your collective agreement may say something about termination, and you would have a union rep you can contact I really dont think your maternity benefits are tied to a position, as someone else on here mentioned, but accumulated hours. Google Service Canada website, maternity benefits. I hope that I am not completely wrong with my info. Am mad for you!


----------



## huckleberrry

Feronia, one more thing. If your university tops up maternity benefits, e.g. pays you additional money on top of what the federal government would pay you, I would guess that that would be tied to you being employed with them. (If they top you up - likely in your collective agreement, I think).


----------



## Feronia

You're totally right huckleberrry, I actually went to EI in person and contacted Employment Standards. The university is covered under BC Human Rights Code, but it's not like they put the reason for termination as "pregnancy" -- they put "budget reasons." I am thankfully eligible for maternity + parental leave, and I'm going to see whether my midwife can write me a letter for sick leave for medical pay for the gap I'll have between benefits because it's not like I can look for work when I'll be 8 months pregnant!

I found out today that my boss knew about terminating my position earlier in the year (I don't know how early -- she knew I was pregnant mid-June). If that's the case, wouldn't responsible thing be to give me a heads up so I can find another job when I still can -- or to help me find another job on campus? :(


----------



## MellyH

That's great about the maternity leave coverage, but completely shitty about your boss not giving you a heads up. :(


----------



## maisie78

Congrats on team blue River :)

Welcome Kiki and congrats on team pink :)

Feronia I'm glad your mat pay is safe and hopefully your midwife can help. Totally shitty of your boss though if she has known all this time. In the UK they can.make you redundant when pregnant if your position no longer exists but they have to take reasonable steps to find alternative employment within the organisation especially when it is a large organisation like a university where the chances are they could find you something x


----------



## MiniBump

It makes me really grateful to live in the UK when I read stories like Feronia's because that could never happen here! :nope: 

I would be really shitty and ask my employers for proof that my job was under threat before they knew I was pregnant (presumably the decision has been made following some kind of budget scrutiny, management meetings, etc. rather than off the cuff?) If they couldn't produce anything, I would pursue a claim for discrimination! Does anyone else do the same job Feronia or is it just you because if there are others, surely there should have been some kind of redundancy process (although may be different in Canada)?

Welcome to the new group members and congrats on the gender reveals!

I have my first Consultant appointment today. Not sure what this entails but I guess it's just discussing my options for birth (tho I have to take a urine sample which I wasn't expecting) Wonder if she'll listen in? Hope so!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the lack of posts, was a hecktic weekend with DD's bday party.

Welcome to the newcomers :)

I have my 20 week scan on Monday, can't wait but apprehensive too, hope all is ok!

Has anyone started feeling Braxton hicks yet?? I had them last time, but I don't remember them being this early.. Think I might have overdone it at the weekend, and haven't really been drinking as much water as I should. 

When is everyone starting maternity leave?


----------



## bubbamadness

Congrats river and congrats and welcome kiki. 
I had some bh last night. Think it was for the same reasons. Over doing it. Having a relax day today


----------



## MiniBump

Well the consultant (not the lady I was expecting) did listen and HBs fine. I had a Braxton Hicks as I laid on the couch but when I told him he said it was too early and I wouldn't feel them until about 32 weeks, even though I've been having them for weeks already! Needless to say, I ignored that! He didn't fill me with much confidence :nope:

Leukocytes in my urine so sending a sample off for urinalysis (said he would, not convinced!) and have to drink loads. Looking forward to my scan on Friday now, yay!


----------



## Megamegan

MiniBump- I haven't had any BH yet as far as I know, but I have gotten some uncomfortable cramping in my stomach from walking. I don't think it was BH, I think it was just a muscle cramp, because it hurt and took forever to go away. Also that consultant sounds lame! It is annoying when doctors/medical professionals think they know more than the patient when the patient is sitting right there telling them what they're feeling. 


So I had my 20 week scan yesterday! I can't believe that day has come and gone. I don't have official word yet from the doctor, but DH and I feel like everything is okay. We saw all his parts. The tech had to let me go pee in the middle because I was in so much pain from having a full bladder. It pisses me off that they ask for a full bladder, while they can easily do the scan without one. It is so painful for me to hold in pee!! Anyway, she confirmed that he's a boy, and I'll be calling the doctor this afternoon to ask for an "all okay" instead of waiting til the 27th for my next appointment to hear the results. I figure they'd let me know if there was a problem, but DH and I just want to hear those words. 

Also, he was measuring 21 weeks 3 days. They said anything within either 2 weeks behind or ahead is good. I was just glad to hear he's growing :)

I can't believe I'll be holding a little tiny baby in my arms in 20 weeks. It's shocking to imagine!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi all, sorry I havent been on for a while, been a busy week. I have had to go on Metronidazole again as I have BV like I did when pregnant with my DS. It scares me as I am sure this might have contributed to him coming early. I asked this time if I could swab myself, it wasnt offered to me and am now so glad I did, as although rare, there is some research to suggest it can contribute to prem labour and even miscarriage in the 2nd trimester. Just hate having to take antibiotics when pregnant. Whatever helps though.


----------



## MellyH

Sorry to hear so many of us are fighting off infections. :hugs: Hopefully they all resolve soon.

Megan, hooray for a great scan! I haven't heard anything from my doctor since my scan... 9 days ago, so I assume everything is okay! My next appointment is next Tuesday so hopefully she'll let me know then if there were any issues, but the technician taking all the diagnostic images didn't see anything amiss. 

MiniBump, I hate it when you're not confident in your medical provider, it just opens up so many doubts!


----------



## christina1612

God this week is going so slowly, typical as my scans on Friday! Has anyone else started suffering with pgp/spd? My hips and groin feel really uncomfortable if i do any sort of walking :(
i had it with my son but in sure i didn't get it until about 30 weeks! Its bearable but i know its only gonna get worse and with having to rely on walking to get around its gonna prove to be tricky!


----------



## RaspberryK

Christina I have pgp and have had for few weeks, I'm going to the doctors about it this week. 

Update from me, not the best news unfortunately. I had one lletz treatment last year so I get to be monitored by a consultant and have to have internal scans to check my cervix. 
My cervix has shortened from 4.3cm to 3.2cm in just over 2 weeks and there is some funneling. I had to have an internal and my cervix is 1cm dilated and soft. 
I'm now on 400mg progesterone pessaries 3x daily and signed off work for 3 weeks. I'm presuming I'm on partial bed rest although he was so busy he didn't actually say. 
I have to return a week today to see if things have improved or not. 

Xx


----------



## smawfl

Christina - I had mild SPD last pregnancy. Wasn't too bad, I went to physio but didn't really do much. I think it got better towards the end and went immediately after birth.

Raspberry, sorry to hear this, hope the bedrest and progesterone helps and you see and improvement soon!


----------



## MellyH

Raspberry, how scary. :( I'm glad they were monitoring you and have caught it this early. I would also assume at least modified bed rest. The only other twin mum I know in real life had cervical cancer a few years before she got pregnant, and she had a cervical stitch put in at about 13 weeks and was on bed rest from 16 weeks until they were born, but they did stay in until 37 weeks!


----------



## Feronia

Raspberry, sorry to hear. I hope the bed rest + progesterone helps you. Was this discovered on an ultrasound or did you have other signs?

EMYJC, how did you know you had BV? It's good you're being treated if it can do that much harm! For some reason I'm paranoid about pre-term labour even though I have no reason to be, so I'm sure it's helpful for everyone to know the symptoms.

smawfl, I've had braxton hicks since about 18 weeks. I get them every day, there's nothing to worry about unless they're painful and regular. It's a great way to check your own fundal height (another reason I'm not worried about growth since my fundus is spot on at my naval like it should be). MiniBump, whoever told you that you shouldn't feel them until 32 weeks is an idiot. It varies by each woman, but you can definitely feel them earlier -- especially on subsequent pregnancies.

I started maternity leave on Tuesday lol. :dance: I'm having so much fun hanging out with my daughter. I'm in a much better place about losing my job now! I honestly didn't think this type of thing could happen in Canada either, but I posted about this in my local babywearing group on FB and it's happened to a lot of people. That's nice that in the UK they have to try to find you other employment within their organization. She definitely could have done that -- there are over 20,000 employees at this university...

MiniBump, I did ask for the exact date that this decision was made, and my HR adviser said she's getting it to me. That should be interesting since I know the exact date that my boss knew I was pregnant (she knew at 6 weeks since I had to go to the ER for bleeding).

Megamegan, congrats on the scan! I'm sure they would have told you right away if they suspected anything unusual. People always find out about potential problems the same day.


----------



## swanxxsong

Raspberry, I am so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Praying all goes well for you. Please keep us posted, thankfully it seems they caught you early enough so hopefully that will help keep things in check!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry to hear that, Raspberry. Though great that they have been monitoring you and have been careful. :hugs: rest up, and hopefully all goes well. I have read stories about people with the same issue, but the cervix has actually lengthened again with the pessaries and rest :hugs:

I agree on pushing for some more explanation, Feronia. Might give you some peace of mind. They also were shitty about the security escort etc, so no need to be too polite on your end! 

Emyjc- sorry about the BV :( hope it is gone shortly. I am bummed to be in the same boat, but the meds seem to have already kicked in. Hope you feel better. 

Minibump- how weird that the Dr said you couldn't be having Braxton hicks yet. A) you would be the one who knows! And B) The Mayo Guide to Healthy Pregnancy and the book I got from my dr both say they commonly start around 21 weeks (and the pattern is more likely a bit later for first timers and often earlier for subsequent pregnancies).


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks ladies, I had no other signs other than occasionally crampy and fanny daggers (lightening crotch) and strongish braxton hicks. I've had no infections of any kind, and nothing that rang any alarm bells.
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

MellyH said:


> MiniBump, I hate it when you're not confident in your medical provider, it just opens up so many doubts!

I agree but, thankfully, I don't have to see a Consultant again unless I go overdue (which I doubt). I only saw him because I had a previous caesarean but, as there are no underlying problems and no complications with this pregnancy and I'm hoping for a VBAC, I just see the midwife from here on in. Even then, my midwife won't be there when I give birth, it will just be whoever is on duty at the hospital! We don't get the same continuity of care provider as you probably do in the US!

Wow, Raspberry, sorry to hear you have to go through that! Look after yourself and hopefully things will have improved next week :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Feronia said:


> It's a great way to check your own fundal height

Actually the first time it happened I thought it was the baby's back or something poking out.. then realised it was my uterus and found it really interesting to know where it was!


----------



## EMYJC

Oh raspberry I'm sorry to hear that. Thank god they're monitoring you closely. That's worrying as I've had tons of cervical treatment in the past for abnormal cells. Look after yourself. X

Christina, I've got it mildly already. Groin pains when walking and hurting when I turn over in bed.

Feronia, scary thing is I had no symptoms. I just asked if I could swab myself when last saw consultant as was so worried it contributed to pre term labour. So glad I did now. Over half of women who have it will be symptomless. Main signs are increased discharge, greyish colour sometimes and it can be odouress esp after intercourse when mixes with semen.

Not all midwives/ docs swab routinely as evidence isn't totally conclusive but I swear it played a part in my bleeding and prem labour esp as in labour my temp went sky high.


----------



## RaspberryK

Emy - my consultant was very surprised actually as my lletz treatment wasn't huge apparently and it may well be unrelated in this instance and he says that much of the research relates to large cone biopsy. 
Have you been monitored at all? 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I had a colposcopy at the end of last year for suspicious cells and I asked my OB about it at the last appointment (after hearing my friend's story about her cervical stitch and bedrest) and she said she wasn't worried about it and it wouldn't cause any problems. Just make sure your care provider knows about your past treatment, EMYJC.


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks melly and raspberry. I've had cone biopsy, loop excision, cold coagulation and silver nitrate on mine and when having treatment they said it was short and could possibly have issues when pregnant. I told my midwife at booking in and she said my bleeding and prem labour seemed to come more from placenta problems although have now been told it wasn't pre eclampsia. They still seem unsure. Not suggested monitoring it. Think I'll call them tomorrow especially now I have this infection and groin pain all the time :/ God isn't pregnancy scary,


----------



## RaspberryK

Melly I would agree (from what I've read) not to worry. 

Emy I would definitely recommend you double check, according to my consultant 23-24 weeks is the best time to see if anything is going to go wrong but I'm a bit concerned as I'm fairly sure it's too late for me to get a stitch. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

Raspberry, been reading up on it tonight and it seems to say that 12-14 weeks is the ideal time to have a stitch put in. Progesterone cream seems to really help matters so that's reassuring for you. how hard is it though to get bed rest when you have another child? Do you have a lot of people around for support? x


----------



## MrsTM1

Really long day today, but great apart from finding out that I still suffer from motion sickness! Ended up having to run off of the bus to get sick and then walked the last mile home in the rain uphill. Have changed and gotten dried off really well, but I still feel like I'm freezing!

Anyway, I'm still measuring at 20+1, and baby and placenta is perfect! Little one had its bits wedged underneath my belly button, which is the one place that they can't get a clear picture, so we are still team yellow for the moment! Hopefully we will be able to find out what it is at our 28 week scan.

Baby definitely does not like having a scan nor the doppler. Sonographer was pushing down really hard to measure the heart properly and the little thing started kicking really hard and really fast! It was having a disco party! We even saw it flip completely over while we were trying to get it to hold still enough to get all of the measurements! :haha:

Here's a photo!


----------



## Megamegan

MrsTM- Yay!! Congrats! Sorry you don't know the gender yet, he/she is hiding! But that's okay, it's great to hear baby is doing well. 

I also got the final word today that yes everything is all normal in there! Sooo relieved. My hubby was a little worried because he's a worrier, and I'm so glad I got to tell him good news. It really does feel good, even though I wasn't concerned, just wanted that reassurance.

I'm so sorry for those of you going through infections and for Raspberry- I hope you're able to take it easy and that everything gets back on track!! The good thing about this group and this website is that we all tend to be more proactive and ask more questions than the average pregnant woman, so it keeps us more aware of our bodies and we can catch things earlier. I really appreciate that. Anyway I hope you all heal quickly.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Megamegan said:


> I'm so sorry for those of you going through infections and for Raspberry- I hope you're able to take it easy and that everything gets back on track!! The good thing about this group and this website is that we all tend to be more proactive and ask more questions than the average pregnant woman, so it keeps us more aware of our bodies and we can catch things earlier. I really appreciate that. Anyway I hope you all heal quickly.

Congrats on your good scans, mrstm & megan! :happydance:

Couldn't agree more... I am very thankful for this board! :hugs: even more so after looking on baby centre. Geez! I have the app that comes up with baby's growth etc and looked at the boards today- people were really bitchy and mean for no reason on a couple. I just don't get it, and am very thankful for all of you and the support and discussion on here :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah mrstm lovely! Would you like me to list you as :yellow: for now until you get your next scan? Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Raspberry, sorry to hear. I sure hope with some rest and meds that you show a great improvement at your next appointment.

EMY, I hope the antibiotics are able to clear up the BV quickly. 

MrsTM1, congrats on the scan and bummer they weren't able to find out the gender! 

I agree...I have learned so much from this board and I am thankful to all of those who post. Definitely more prepared for birth and beyond! Thanks to all! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

EMYJC said:


> Raspberry, been reading up on it tonight and it seems to say that 12-14 weeks is the ideal time to have a stitch put in. Progesterone cream seems to really help matters so that's reassuring for you. how hard is it though to get bed rest when you have another child? Do you have a lot of people around for support? x

I'm hoping that the progesterone does the trick at least for a while longer. 
Thankfully ds is on the whole "easy". He's started preschool 2 mornings a week, today after lunch we sat doing construction play and then lay on the sofa watching a film and I did a few small chores but limited going up and down stairs. 
I sat down while he had a bath and he can get in and out himself so that was fine and was in bed for 6.40 so that was great. 
I went to see a good friend of mine and just sat on the sofa at hers drinking hot chocolate so I've managed fine today. 
Unfortunately my in laws left for spain yesterday and won't be home till December however dh is off work til 25th October but he will be working nights so he might be around a bit to help but he won't be fully functioning at weekends etc. 
My dad works crazy hours in a stressful job and my step mum just had a hip replacement so it's not an ideal time to be resting. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Argh, sorry about your shy bubba, MrsTM1, hopefully you can find out the gender next time!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow I am so behind! Sorry I have been so MIA. I spent a week visiting my twin sister in North Carolina. Sad I had to leave. Wot see her again until March after Brecken is born. 
Congrats Kiki and river on the gender reveals! 
Sorry some of you ladies are going through tough times.

AFM things have been going well. I have a bunch of BH all the time. Brecken is very active. He is always kicking my hand when I touch my belly. I love it! Tuesday I have my anatomy scan. I'll be 21 weeks and 3 days. I can't wait to see my baby boy again. 

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## crysshae

I've been having BH for a few weeks. It's normal to start having them around 20 weeks in your first pregnancy and earlier in subsequent pregnancies. 

Raspberry - I hope the progesterone and rest work very well and you have no further issues. 

For those of you with infections, I hope you heal quickly without problems. 

Feronia - Glad to hear you have a more positive attitude and get to enjoy your time off. 

Congratulations to those who learned your baby's gender and had great scans.


----------



## huckleberrry

Raspberry - Sorry to hear your news. It must be very stressful. 

Feronia - Glad you got some answers. Curious to know when your manager found out. But still suspicious!! 

Megan - You asked people about exercise a while back. I still have too few posts to post links, but do prenatal yoga on doyogawithme that Captain mentioned, have found some prenatal yoga on youtube (I really like Lara Dutta, and have done Katy Appleton's a couple of times), and like Jessica Smith's prenatal strength routine (youtube). 

Sorry to hear that some of you have infections.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope the progesterone works well for you Raspberry x


----------



## MellyH

I don't think I've had any Braxton Hicks. I have had a few weird feelings around my belly button that could be called tightenings, but they were pretty localised. How much of your belly do you usually feel BH over?


----------



## smawfl

The BH are usually around your uterus as that is what is tightening.. Mine was below my belly button area.


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> Ah mrstm lovely! Would you like me to list you as :yellow: for now until you get your next scan? Xx

Yes please! :flower:


----------



## MiniBump

Boo hoo! I've got shingles :cry:


----------



## smawfl

Oh no minibump, that's awful. I've heard it's quite painful? Hope you're ok!


----------



## MiniBump

Thanks smawfl! If I'm sitting still it's fine but when I'm walking around my clothes rub on the blistered areas and it hurts and burns. The blisters are on my lower back and groin so it's difficult to avoid! 

When my skin first started burning, I thought I'd got neuralgia perhaps from the baby sitting on a nerve but then came the blisters. I've also had a cold so I'm not sure whether I've got it from being run down or because I've come into contact with chicken pox because there's a lot of it about at the moment. Hope it passes soon because I know it can last for weeks :cry:


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no shingles sucks xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope it clears up soon Mini! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Wow that really sucks. Sounds painful. Hope you get better minibump!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh minibump that awful, my mum has it at the moment hers are finally starting to dry and scab up now though so hopefully that's her done with it. So painful!! It must be doing the rounds at the moment in the midlands your not to far from me. Hope your soon on the mend!

Raspberry so sorry to hear things have turned complicated for you! Glad they noticed early enough and can hopefully do something for you x

My ticker says 115 days to go... but in reality it is 95 days to go... double figures :shock:


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump, so sorry to hear about the shingles! Things that suck when you're not pregnant are like 100x worse when you are. :( I hope it clears up soon for you!

Raspberry, I'm glad your DH can help you out for a bit, but too bad your in laws are leaving. Do you have to be on partial bed rest for the rest of your pregnancy? I know how hard it is to do that with a young child!

I think BH are pretty obvious when you do have them. You can feel your entire uterus tighten into a ball and it feels rock hard. I got them a lot when I was dehydrated or when DD nursed, and also after sex.


----------



## MiniBump

Thanks all! So far I feel ok other than the burning/pain. Not sure whether it's going to get worse!

I seem to get BH if I lay in a funny position or if my bladder's full, you definitely know when you're having one! x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Minibump that sounds horrible! 

I put in my request for maternity leave yesterday... I've got loads of holiday to use, so finishing December 12th, which also means I can take next year's holiday before I go back, so after KIT days etc, I won't be back until December 2015, woot woot!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry about the shingles, minibump. It sounds very painful! Is there any treatment? Or do you just have to wait for it to pass? Hope either way you are feeling better soon. 

I have had some cramps feelings, that I read might be mini Braxton hicks (it can take a while for them to become stronger the first go around). I hope not to have any big ones until after 24 weeks... I am sure I will freak out, even if I know they might be coming!

Your leave sounds wonderful, mrspoodle! Nice you will have some time off before baby comes too :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I put my MAT B form in last week and need to sit down with my manager and come up with a date for maternity leave (we're waiting til after my OB appointment on 3rd november which i think will set my actual induction/section date)! I was hoping to go til around the 17th december and use 2 weeks annual leave for christmas (which i would usually do anyway) so mat leave would start 2nd jan... however i'm really starting to struggle to do daily stuff now that involve bending and walking up stairs (my office is on the 2nd floor - they will move me downstairs but i really don't want that :/ ). Think i'm going to have consider using all my annual leave (i still have approx 5 weeks left) before going on ML - i wanted to keep it for my return plus my full years AL i'll get during my time off to ease my time back.

decision.. decisions...


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> So sorry about the shingles, minibump. It sounds very painful! Is there any treatment? Or do you just have to wait for it to pass? Hope either way you are feeling better soon.

I think there are treatments you can have but they're not recommended in pregnancy so I just have to wait it out which is a bit of an unknown, could be weeks, could be months! Got my 20 week scan tomorrow, hope they'll still do it! 

I'll try to get a photo of one of my BHs, it's freaky! x


----------



## MellyH

How scary MiniBump. :( Is shingles as alarming during pregnancy as chicken pox? When my FIL had chicken pox my OB wouldn't let me have contact with him, because of the risks of birth defects if I got chicken pox.


----------



## MiniBump

Thankfully, no, Melly! There's no risk to baby with shingles. I did think I'd been exposed to chicken pox a few weeks ago so checked to make sure I'd had it as a child and was immune. I'm not sure if that exposure is where I got shingles but, if it is, it's a good job I am immune! x


----------



## MiniBump

On further reading, you don't catch shingles, it's just a dormant virus (following chickenpox) that gets reactivated when you're run down. I can give somebody chickenpox if they haven't had it (only if they touch the fluid from the blisters though - nice!) but I can't pass on shingles.


----------



## xxshellsxx

If it can't be caught why was my mum told by the dr to stay away from me? :shrug: If it can't be caught i'll be popping round to see her tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

a dr in our clinic got shingles, and his pregnant nurse was transferred to a different dr, and he doesn't have any contact with us pregnant girls, he doesn't even like to be in the same room as us, so i'm guessing that is can be caught by us as the dr is very cautious around us and doesn't even want to be in the same room?


----------



## Captain

I hope you get well soon MiniBump!

So early morning run to the airport this morning. Hubby is flying back to Calgary for a follow up appointment on his knee with the surgeon and will be back tonight. 

Last week his knee was doing great and we were pretty sure he would be sent back to work soon after this appointment today. BUT, this week it's swollen up pretty bad and it's getting more painful for him by the day. I don't like seeing him in pain but I'm secretly soooo happy because there's no way the surgeon is going to let him go back to work the way it is right now :haha:


----------



## MiniBump

This is from the NHS Choices website...



> Is shingles contagious?
> 
> It is not possible to catch shingles from someone else with the condition, or from someone with chickenpox.
> However, it is possible for someone who has never had chickenpox to catch it from someone with shingles, as the shingles blisters contains the live virus.
> In the UK, chickenpox is so common during childhood that 9 out of 10 adults have already had it and will not be at risk from someone with shingles.
> 
> Catching chickenpox
> 
> The blisters that develop as a result of shingles contain virus particles. If you have not had chickenpox before, you can catch it from direct contact with the fluid from the blisters of someone who has shingles, or from something that has the fluid on it, such as bed sheets or a towel.
> If you have shingles, you are contagious until the last blister has scabbed over. This will usually occur after about 10 to 14 days.
> 
> Preventing the virus spreading
> 
> If you have the shingles rash, do not share towels or flannels, go swimming, or play contact sports. This will help prevent the virus being passed on to someone who has not had chickenpox.
> You should also avoid work or school if your rash is weeping (oozing fluid) and cannot be covered.
> 
> Chickenpox can be particularly dangerous for certain groups of people. If you have shingles, avoid:
> 
> women who are pregnant and have not had chickenpox before as they could catch it from you, which may harm their unborn baby
> people who have a weak immune system, such as someone with HIV or AIDS
> babies less than one month old, unless it is your own baby, in which case your baby should have antibodies (proteins that fight infection) to protect them from the virus
> 
> Once your blisters have dried and scabbed over, you are no longer contagious and will not need to avoid anyone.

As long as you've had chickenpox you should be fine!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I will preface this by saying that I am the overly cautious type when it comes to illness... but even with that info, I would stay away just to be safe. I do know someone who had chickenpox in both childhood and then as an adult. Odds are it would be fine, but personally I wouldn't take the risk 'just in case'. (Sorry if this comes off as preachy- just wanted to say though it is rare, you can get chickenpox twice!)


----------



## MellyH

Shells, even though I had had chicken pox as a child, my OB did not want me to have any contact with my FIL at all. You can get it twice, especially if you had a mild case as a child, and it is very dangerous for pregnant women to contract it. :(


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! So much catching up to do! 

Congrats to everyone with good scans!

Ras, I'm so sorry you're having a worrying time right now! I hope the progesterone works and the rest helps your cervix stay put! How scary! :( Really hoping all goes well and just rest as much as you can! Hope your ds is easy these next couple of weeks so even if you don't have tons of help you won't be straining a lot. :hugs:

Mini bump!!!! How awful to have shingles!!!! You poor thing! I hope it runs its course quickly and doesn't get too much worse! 

Shells, sorry about your mom! Unfortunately i know absolutely nothing about staying away vs seeing her but it sounds like several of these ladies know a lot! So fun you figured out you're already in double digits :) I guess I am too since I'll be induced about when you are :) Still awhile from meeting your babes but so much more behind you than ahead :) Exciting! 

Well i had my 24 week appointment today. My dr checked my cervix because I've been having lots of contractions. Not horribly painful, but more so than the Braxton hicks i get. I had to get contractions stopped at 25 weeks with my first son so she felt better safe than sorry. Everything looked good! Since I need extra monitoring she'll see me in 2 weeks at 26 weeks then probably every 2 weeks from there. So crazy! The one thing that bugged me today is that I gained 10 lbs in a month. My dr wasn't worried but that seems like a lot to me...lol!!!! I'm eating well so hopefully it's just normal :)

Hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 - it's crazy where the time has gone! I remember us all patiently waiting for that 12 week scan talking about symptoms and praying we made it to that 12 week mark.... How did that take so long to get to and now it's flying by! :shrug: Sunday is V day for the ladies due on the 1st Feb!!!


----------



## MiniBump

MellyH said:


> Shells, even though I had had chicken pox as a child, my OB did not want me to have any contact with my FIL at all. You can get it twice, especially if you had a mild case as a child, and it is very dangerous for pregnant women to contract it. :(

If your FIL had chickenpox then I would definitely agree because that's an airborne virus thus easier to catch. Not sure I'd be as worried about shingles because it's much harder to catch chickenpox that way but I don't really have the option of avoiding it now, lol!


----------



## Captain

OH just left his appointment with his surgeon, said he has to go back on the 13th of November which means he's home for another month! :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Nice Captain!!!!!!! :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, feeling nervous!


----------



## MellyH

Yes MiniBump, he had chicken pox. Good to hear that it's much harder to catch chicken pox from shingles!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry to hear about your shingles, Mini! I hope you're feeling better soon!

I have been subbing at my daughter's preschool this week and I think I caught something from one of my little rascals there. Yuck! I just feel so run-down and cruddy. Hoping it passes soon! Also had to go to my FP doctor today to give a urine sample as I feel like I might have a UTI? My daughter, who's almost fully potty-trained now, asked if I was peeing for the doctor "to make her proud." I said yeah, something like that. So she praised me when I went then very loudly told the waiting room as we were leaving how Good of a girl her mommy was for going pee for the doctor. 

Oh. Mylanta. 

Adventures in parenting a toddler... LOL. It was cute, but mortifying. She also gave me a gummy bear when I got home as my 'treat.' So, at least there was that. 

Hope all of the ladies battling infection are feeling good!

How are you feeling Raspberry? You've been on my mind! :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Sorry to hear about your shingles, Mini! I hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> I have been subbing at my daughter's preschool this week and I think I caught something from one of my little rascals there. Yuck! I just feel so run-down and cruddy. Hoping it passes soon! Also had to go to my FP doctor today to give a urine sample as I feel like I might have a UTI? My daughter, who's almost fully potty-trained now, asked if I was peeing for the doctor "to make her proud." I said yeah, something like that. So she praised me when I went then very loudly told the waiting room as we were leaving how Good of a girl her mommy was for going pee for the doctor.
> 
> Oh. Mylanta.
> 
> Adventures in parenting a toddler... LOL. It was cute, but mortifying. She also gave me a gummy bear when I got home as my 'treat.' So, at least there was that.
> 
> Hope all of the ladies battling infection are feeling good!
> 
> How are you feeling Raspberry? You've been on my mind! :hugs:

Adorable... and you got a treat and all!


----------



## MellyH

Haaaahahaha swan! That's so cute. She sounds very kind-hearted.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck for Tmr bumblebee! :) hope all looks perfect and you fall a little bit more in love seeing baby on that screen!

Congrats, captain! I would love to have my husband off work, too! Shame he had to have surgery, but glad there is a silver lining. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

She is a super-sweet, very-affectionate and giving little bugger. She makes me laugh. 

My doctor's office called. No UTI, which is great! But she also wanted to congratulate me on my pregnancy...? I had said I was pregnant when I called AND when I went in to do the urine test. I would have assumed they'd add it on my file? But she was all, "Congrats! You're pregnant!" I didn't know what to say, so I was quiet before informing her that I appreciated it but KNOW I'm pregnant and have been for 22 weeks now... :rofl: I felt like a jerk, but really? She sounded SO embarrassed. 

But YAY I'm having a baby! xDDDD


----------



## Captain

Swan that's so freakin cute :haha:

Okay I'm _dyyyying_ of heartburn today!!


----------



## MellyH

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's fabulous, swan.


----------



## Captain

Okay..I'm sorry if this is TMI, but I just _have_ to share. This was my first 'what am I getting myself in for' moment since finding out I'm expecting :haha:

So I was at McDonalds because I'm totally craving those junior chicken burgers. I ended up sitting near the bathrooms because it was one of the quieter corners. This little boy went in to the mens room and I heard a mans voice who must have been in the cubicle say he'd be out in a minute, so the kid came out and was going back to his father when he stopped dead in his tracks (right in front of me, btw) and put his hand over his butt.

Then he let out a horrid wet prrrtttt and started to panic. A second later his father was there and led him into the bathrooms whilst telling him it was okay as the poor boy started crying. They were in there for a few minutes before they came out and made a beeline for the door. He had his jacket tied around his waste and only his underwear on! 

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Again, sorry if this is TMI, but it did make me chuckle thinking we'll all probably have an experience like that to look forward to at some point!


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone else get bad gas pain? Ugh it's horrible tonight. The only thing that takes it away is Gas X. So painful!


----------



## Megamegan

Captain- thanks for that, lol!! I just shake my head when I see a kid having an issue like that, but I have had situations while babysitting and I guess when it happens to you it's not as big of a deal. I was with my sister in a restaurant once when her daughter had a diaper blowout and messed up all her clothes, and it was a true adventure trying to not get poop all over the tiny bathroom, followed by the shameful run-walk out of the place... lol! Oh and even better, that same little girl went on to be an artist.... with one color: Brown. On the walls next to her crib. For like... 6 months. Imagine!!

So I had my meeting with my doula (finally!) today. I love her! She's so calm and confident and I feel she'll be the right kind of presence to have at my birth. She's very experienced and knowledgable and had lots of amazing suggestions already. I'm beginning her Hypnobirthing classes in November, I can't wait!!! I'll start by passing on one of her suggestions- she said to start doing this around 30 weeks, but to start researching now: Spinningbabies.com. It has SO much info! I had never heard of it but I'm sure some of you have. Basically it's a method to help position your baby in the optimal birthing position in the final weeks of pregnancy. 

I am so excited to have an expert by my side for my first pregnancy! She's quite expensive, but I feel it will be worth it.


----------



## Megamegan

Oh and jmandrews- I don't have a lot of gas pain, but I have a lot of gas. I do my best to not hold anything in, lol. Look up Yoga positions to help relieve gas- it really works.

One thing I have a ton of is reflux, but it's not heartburn, it is food literally coming back up my throat. It feels like I have a lump in my throat. It's really uncomfortable and I feel like I have to burp a lot but when I burp, food comes along. Yeah! Pregnancy!


----------



## ttc126

Wow swan!!!! First a treat for peeing (so so cute btw!!!) then finding out you're pregnant! Congrats!!!! Lol :) I would've had the same response!

Captain, you're so right! I've laughed at friends kids so much, now I'm waiting for the payback ;) 

I'll join in the horrendous heartburn tonight! Bleh!!!!


----------



## Feronia

I had an awesome midwife appointment today -- she and the student midwife were able to palpate my belly and let me feel the baby's back/bum! It was awesome! Baby is head down right now, not like it really matters at this stage.

haha, swan, that's too funny about your daughter and finding out you're pregnant! :haha: I totally know what you mean though! If I'm looking for a washroom and I'm with my daughter, she'll often start saying "mama pee pee" really loudly, or of course she'll follow me in and clap after I go. :dohh: Sometimes she offers DH a cookie after he pees, lol.

Speaking of more embarrassing toddler/ restaurant outings, just yesterday we went to a new restaurant with a childless friend of ours and DD. She's potty trained, but right beforehand she drank a TON of herbal tea and accidentally started peeing on my lap. I ran back to the car and of course I forgot extra pants or a spare diaper, so we had to return with her wearing an orange sweater tied around her waist and back up. She looked like a sumo wrestler! On top of that, she kept trying to say the word "fork" very loudly but it sounded like the F-bomb instead -- people were staring! Ahhh, toddlers! I really think we freaked our friend out!

Megamegan, I'm glad you like your doula! Yes, spinningbabies is awesome and I also highly recommend it. It's also a nice resource for knowing how to palpate your own belly later on, and the positions really do come in handy. I especially recommend avoid leaning back into a slouch too much after about about 30 weeks since your baby is more likely to be occiput posterior if you do it too much.


----------



## christina1612

bumblebeexo said:


> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, feeling nervous!

Bumblebeexo, me too! Mine is at 9am uk time so just under 2 hours to go! Can't wait to see my baby again and find out if we are pink or blue! Though a bit nervous about seeing the consultant, not sure what to expect x


----------



## MiniBump

christina1612 said:


> bumblebeexo said:
> 
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, feeling nervous!
> 
> Bumblebeexo, me too! Mine is at 9am uk time so just under 2 hours to go! Can't wait to see my baby again and find out if we are pink or blue! Though a bit nervous about seeing the consultant, not sure what to expect xClick to expand...

Me too but not until 2:30! Good luck ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks swan I'm feeling ok health wise, paranoid now that every twinge or ache is premature labour. Obviously worried about if my body will be able to stay pregnant and despondent because it's too early for the baby to be viable at the moment. 
Xx


----------



## smawfl

Good luck for the scans today girls!

My 20 week scan is on Monday and someone told me midwives are striking on Monday?! Hopefully that wont affect the ultrasound department?!


----------



## smawfl

Oooohhh just noticed I'm now a banana!! :) Halfway there today!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

smawfl said:


> Good luck for the scans today girls!
> 
> My 20 week scan is on Monday and someone told me midwives are striking on Monday?! Hopefully that wont affect the ultrasound department?!

I believe they are striking for 4 hours 7am- 11am, another lady in the second tri boards has had hers cancelled and its her 12 week scan bless her :( My 24 week growth scan is on monday at 12.30pm and i am outside the 4 hours window so i'm hoping mine still goes ahead too.


----------



## smawfl

I managed to get through and spoke to someone who said my scan is still going ahead. Apparently the radiography and ultrasound technicians will be striking the following Monday.

Hope your scan goes ahead!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ah that's good to know! Ty! I wonder if her cancellation is unrelated to the strike then.

good luck all who have scans today :) 

I have a horrible sore throat since coming back from Ireland - time to get sucking pineapple and hope it doesn't give me heartburn :dohh:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Scan went perfect, everything looks normal! :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Great news!


----------



## MellyH

Yay bumblebee!

Christina, MiniBump, any update on your scans?

Sorry about the sore throat shells :(

I woke up at 4:45am and needed to pee and then realised I was hungry so got up and ate a banana and now it's 5:30am and I'm wide awake. Dammit! I'm actually tired, but apparently there's no way I'm getting back to sleep. Sigh.


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies sorry i've had a busy day! Scan was perfect and we are team pink! Absolutely over the moon!! Due date is now 27th feb meant to change this at 12 week scan x


----------



## MellyH

YAY TEAM PINK!!!! That's awesome Christina. :D


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations!


----------



## christina1612

Thank you, its so lovely to know ill have one of each! Also had my consultant appt and he was very informative about my delivery options due to my previous c section. Feel pretty prepared now! Time to start buying clothes lol


----------



## MiniBump

Everything was good with my little lady too (and she definitely is a little lady!). Got a photo but it's not very good because she wouldn't face the right way! As suspected, I do have an anterior placenta which explains the lack of movement so feel much better about that now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on the good scans, ladies!! :) 

Thinking of you, raspberry. I am sure it must be very tough. Just hoping all goes well from here and you can keep her baking into Feb. Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Nice to see everyone coming back with healthy scans! 

Xx


----------



## Captain

Congrats on the scans ladies!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats on team pink! 
Girls have taken the lead! :)


----------



## River54

Raspberry - can you update mine on the front Due Date Feb 28, and Boy :)


----------



## River54

So, OH and I had a girls name picked out that we both loved. However this was not the case for a boys name, and we are having a boy, soo..., we are 'trying out' names over the next while. We agreed to try out a name a week and see which one we like the best. We have a small list to go through :) Some names he is keen on, and I am not fond of and vice versa. The small list are ones we can both somewhat agree on, or are each of our top choice. So we'll see how it goes :) By actually saying it out loud and in conversation, hopefully we'll find one we both love.


----------



## xxshellsxx

River54 said:


> So, OH and I had a girls name picked out that we both loved. However this was not the case for a boys name, and we are having a boy, soo..., we are 'trying out' names over the next while. We agreed to try out a name a week and see which one we like the best. We have a small list to go through :) Some names he is keen on, and I am not fond of and vice versa. The small list are ones we can both somewhat agree on, or are each of our top choice. So we'll see how it goes :) By actually saying it out loud and in conversation, hopefully we'll find one we both love.

That's kind of what we are doing too lol We have one name that seems to be sticking but finding a second we both like and goes with the one we do like is hard! We keep saying them out loud and ones i like he doesn't and ones he likes i don't lol Middle names are sorted as they will be family names and we agree on them no problem..... think these two will be nameless until they arrive lol.

Congrats ladies on healthy scans and finding out your team colours :)


----------



## MellyH

That sounds like a great idea River, I think I will steal it! Can you share what names are on your short list?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Been away a while. Have got a lot of catching up to do.

Congrats on all the healthy scans :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope it's ok to share this here...

I managed to catch a kick on video of baby A! Please excuse my stretchmarks veins and hairy belly lol

Look to the far left of my belly...

https://s144.photobucket.com/user/shellx180/media/belly jumping 1_zpsrttnuwbd.mp4.html


----------



## MiniBump

Aww shells, that's cool! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely, shells! :) And your belly looks great!


----------



## MellyH

That's really cool shells!!


----------



## River54

That is cool shells!!

Melly - trying hard to come with names that work in both Ukrainian and English...
Some I like, some I don't...so we'll see. Soren is one of my family's names I like...but doesn't translate well...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Nice list, river! Is it your family or your partners that is Ukrainian? :) 

I love Theodore- we would have had that on our boy's list with the nickname Teddy. My brother is Peter- I think it has served him well/he likes it! Similarly to you my parents chose it to work in both Swedish and English. I don't think he bumps in to too many Peters out and about, either. :)

Ps. Let me know f you want me to delete this post later, too! :)


----------



## MellyH

My west coast in-laws are throwing my first baby shower today! I'm excited to see everyone and show off my big belly. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> My west coast in-laws are throwing my first baby shower today! I'm excited to see everyone and show off my big belly. :lol:

Have fun!! How exciting :) I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Megamegan

Yay Shells that is awesome!!

I just cleaned the house (picked up, laundry, dishes etc) in preparation for cleaning ladies today, and I'm so glad I decided to go ahead and hire them because already my back hurts. Soooo thankful for being able to hire out services like that (especially since hubby is out of town this weekend) now I can get some things done and not spend all my energy on deep-cleaning :)

Really happy to hear of everyone's good scans. 

Is anyone else feeling a little self-conscious about their belly? I NEVER thought I would, my whole life I've wanted to walk around with a big pregnant belly, but now I just feel fat and I feel exposed when it's sticking out in front of me. I guess it's just different. I never was one for self-image issues but I've also never had this much weight on me. I do realize it's nothing to be ashamed of and I should be proud of it and all that, but I guess I'm just surprised to be feeling this way!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks ladies :) I love watching my belly move in all directions lol 

Melly enjoy your first baby shower :) How exciting i'd love something like that but it just doesn't happen over here. Watch out for all the hands grabbing your belly lol

Megamegan I was very concious of how big my belly got very quickly - didn't help i'd spent the last year losing 5 and half stone (78lbs) to get pregnant and then suddenly all my beautiful dresses and pencil skirts i had in the wardrobe didn't fit or look right on me lol Once i learnt to embrace the belly i have found it much easier to accept the growing and ever expanding belly - i love it and love that people comment (so long as they don't touch without asking Grrrrr lol) i also love the shocked faces when i tell them no i'm not due any day soon :haha:

I'm beginning to struggle to do daily tasks like load/unload the washing machine/dishwasher or put my shoes and socks on. I so wish i could hire a cleaner to come in but it's just not possible! I get tired so quickly but if i do things in little bursts i get them done eventually lol x


----------



## smawfl

I've started to struggle a bit too..can't bend down to put boots on and had to dig out my long handled dustpan and brush! Lol. 

Heres my 20 week bumpage!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141011_133221.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## savvysaver

shells, cool video!! 

melly, have a great first baby shower! 

Megamegan, I am quite self-conscious about my belly right now. I have been waiting to look "pregnant" but right now I just feel funny. I finally started wearing some maternity clothes this week but feel like they don't fit well and just make me look fat. I have always had a flatter stomach and right now I just feel extremely bloated. I guess I better get use to it - I am sure these twins are going to expand a bit more. Up 10 lbs and counting!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Lovely bump Smawfl :)

Here's my 23 week bump from last sunday!

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/23weeks-resized_zps774cb85b.jpg


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad you're feeling okay, all things considered Raspberry. Will continue praying, KMFX and everything else under the sun! :hugs:

Feronia, that is a riot! I find the only times I forget spare clothes are the times we have accidents. Total head-desk moments! Also, when my little was younger, she used to say "butterfly" by calling them "f***-a-fly" and of course, it was in spring... when we saw a lot. She loved yelling to them... everywhere. So many stares... so... many... LOL. 

Captain - ahaa aw poor little guy! But yes, def sheds some light on ALL aspects of parenthood, doesn't it?! ;)

Megan -- spinning babies is such a great resource! I've been reading to refresh my mind lately as baby boy is currently breech (not that it matters at this moment, but was good to get me into refreshing my brain for later stages of pregnancy). Glad to hear she suggested you start reading it now as I know friends who've been recommended it a bit too late for helpfulness!

Congrats on team pink Christina!

That is too cool Shells! Thanks for sharing! :)

Baby boy is still nameless here. We're working on discussing names... slowly but surely. :rofl: One day, he'l have a name! Inlaws keep asking why we didn't name him yet. I mean, it's something he's got the rest of his life, I don't want to be hasty! But I guess since we had A's name from the day we knew what she was (because we discussed names way early with her), they were expecting results quickly.


----------



## swanxxsong

Awkward angle, but here's my almost-22-week bump! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0716.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc126

Here's my 24ish week bump :)

https://s467.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view&current=IMG_20141011_153813.jpg


----------



## 2nd time

I still dont have a bump just went forva meal for my sist3rs henband joone couldbtell its weird I have alwaysnbeen big befoe


----------



## Megamegan

I just posted my 20 week bump on my journal's first page (all the way at the bottom), it's cool to see the growth every couple weeks because I never really feel like I'm getting bigger (just fatter maybe), but whenever I do those side photos I really do look pregnant! It's exciting. Also so nice to see everyone else's photos :)


----------



## Feronia

Lovely bumps everyone!
Here's my 21 1/2 week bump today.


----------



## ttc126

You all look great :)


----------



## ttc126

Megan i need you to come make cute chalkboard signs for me! You're so adorable!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Loving all the bumps! :)

This is me today at 21+4. Funnily enough I had my first stranger ask today whether I was expecting :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely bump pics! 
I just had my appointment, I had to go see the consultant this time due to shoulder dystocia in my 2 preview deliveries. She won't discuss if I will be a c section until 37 weeks so still not sure what's going to happen. Had my scan and I am definitely a girl.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Lovely bumps ladies :) I love seeing everyone's growing bellies :)

Today is a huge milestone... It's V day!! 24 weeks today :cloud9: :cloud9: we made it :) x


----------



## Mumofboys87

Haven't updated it here. Found out few weeks ago that after four boys were having a GIRL! So nervous and excited lol xx


----------



## Izzie74

swanxxsong said:


> Glad you're feeling okay, all things considered Raspberry. Will continue praying, KMFX and everything else under the sun! :hugs:
> 
> Feronia, that is a riot! I find the only times I forget spare clothes are the times we have accidents. Total head-desk moments! Also, when my little was younger, she used to say "butterfly" by calling them "f***-a-fly" and of course, it was in spring... when we saw a lot. She loved yelling to them... everywhere. So many stares... so... many... LOL.
> 
> Captain - ahaa aw poor little guy! But yes, def sheds some light on ALL aspects of parenthood, doesn't it?! ;)
> 
> Megan -- spinning babies is such a great resource! I've been reading to refresh my mind lately as baby boy is currently breech (not that it matters at this moment, but was good to get me into refreshing my brain for later stages of pregnancy). Glad to hear she suggested you start reading it now as I know friends who've been recommended it a bit too late for helpfulness!
> 
> Congrats on team pink Christina!
> 
> That is too cool Shells! Thanks for sharing! :)
> 
> Baby boy is still nameless here. We're working on discussing names... slowly but surely. :rofl: One day, he'l have a name! Inlaws keep asking why we didn't name him yet. I mean, it's something he's got the rest of his life, I don't want to be hasty! But I guess since we had A's name from the day we knew what she was (because we discussed names way early with her), they were expecting results quickly.

We have had our name for ages too, but decided that this was the only 'secret' we had left, so everyone will just have to wait until she is born!


----------



## Izzie74

Mumofboys87 said:


> Haven't updated it here. Found out few weeks ago that after four boys were having a GIRL! So nervous and excited lol xx

Wow. That's so exciting. Just happened to a family at our school. The boys dote on their new little sister.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy v day shells!


----------



## Izzie74

Our baby girl at 24+1. Have been discharged from fetal medical unit as everything progressing normally, so this will probably be the last scan I have.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RaspberryK

Izzie that's good news xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

great news Izzie :flower:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good news Izzie!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies sorry I've haven't been on for awhile just trying to balance school and work. I caught a really bad cold and I can't seem to get rid of it because I don't want to take any medicines or anything. Is their anything I could take , now my allergies are just really messed up bad (stuffy nose, runny eyes and nose, sneezing, and can't smell anything). Help, I hate feeling like this and I'm worried about baby. Thanks &#128567;


----------



## Feronia

Great news, Izzie! :) Congrats on V-day, shell!

xxyjadexx, have you read about potentially birthing on all fours without an epidural to lessen your risk of shoulder dystocia or resolve one if it occurs? I don't know the specifics of your last births, but I figured I'd mention it in case you haven't read about other options.


----------



## MrsPoodle

So exciting we are getting to v-days!! Time is going so fast though, we will have our bubbas here before we know it.


----------



## xxshellsxx

dcm_mw12 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've haven't been on for awhile just trying to balance school and work. I caught a really bad cold and I can't seem to get rid of it because I don't want to take any medicines or anything. Is their anything I could take , now my allergies are just really messed up bad (stuffy nose, runny eyes and nose, sneezing, and can't smell anything). Help, I hate feeling like this and I'm worried about baby. Thanks &#128567;

I'm right there with you, my throat is so sore, i'm taking paracetamol (i think it's called something different in the USA beginning with Ty??), hot honey and lemon toddy (without the toddy lol) 'locket' lozenges and eating pineapple (it's a natural anti inflammatory apparently) i'm so tired i just need it to go now i'm fed up! x Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Seems unreal we are hitting v days... huge congratulations!!!! I guess that means every day for the next few weeks somebody will cross that threshold. :) 

Congrats on all the gender reveals!!! And good scan news, izzie :) my husband jokes that there is going to be an imbalance of genders as everyone we know (including us!) Has recently had/is having a girl... looks like this group is slowly getting lots of girls, too!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

xxshellsxx said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry I've haven't been on for awhile just trying to balance school and work. I caught a really bad cold and I can't seem to get rid of it because I don't want to take any medicines or anything. Is their anything I could take , now my allergies are just really messed up bad (stuffy nose, runny eyes and nose, sneezing, and can't smell anything). Help, I hate feeling like this and I'm worried about baby. Thanks &#128567;
> 
> I'm right there with you, my throat is so sore, i'm taking paracetamol (i think it's called something different in the USA beginning with Ty??), hot honey and lemon toddy (without the toddy lol) 'locket' lozenges and eating pineapple (it's a natural anti inflammatory apparently) i'm so tired i just need it to go now i'm fed up! x Hope you feel better soon xClick to expand...

Aww hope you feel better as well, thanks. I think you may be talking about the medicine tynenol.


----------



## ttc126

Aww feel better soon dcm and shells. The only thing that helped me fight off my cold while pregnant was tons of fluids and resting a lot. Luckily my 13mo was sick with me so we mainly laid around the house. The other thing is saline nasal spray. It really helped me and is 100% safe.

My vday today too!!! I'm so happy and amazed to be this far! When i first got my hcg drawn this pregnancy, my gyn (not the ob I'm seeing now) told me it was probably just an early miscarriage. Then making it through bleeding at 6-8 weeks with sch, being able to hold off on a blood transfusion so far... ah!!!!! So exciting and emotional today! 

Surprise, when i had my son everyone around me had boys too! Maybe it's a girl year? :)

I am feeling like crap lately! Thursday my hemoglobin was 9.4 so it's gone down a lot. I'm taking my vitamins, but the only way I'll really be able to go back up is a transfusion. I know I'm not super low now, but I've been anemic for the past 16 weeks and its just taking a toll! Contractions (probably from irritable uterus) have been keeping me up at night which isn't helping.

Also my skin looks like crap! Anyone else? 

Sorry for the brief whine! 

Enjoyed all your bump pics!


----------



## dcm_mw12

ttc126 said:


> Aww feel better soon dcm and shells. The only thing that helped me fight off my cold while pregnant was tons of fluids and resting a lot. Luckily my 13mo was sick with me so we mainly laid around the house. The other thing is saline nasal spray. It really helped me and is 100% safe.
> 
> My vday today too!!! I'm so happy and amazed to be this far! When i first got my hcg drawn this pregnancy, my gyn (not the ob I'm seeing now) told me it was probably just an early miscarriage. Then making it through bleeding at 6-8 weeks with sch, being able to hold off on a blood transfusion so far... ah!!!!! So exciting and emotional today!
> 
> Surprise, when i had my son everyone around me had boys too! Maybe it's a girl year? :)
> 
> I am feeling like crap lately! Thursday my hemoglobin was 9.4 so it's gone down a lot. I'm taking my vitamins, but the only way I'll really be able to go back up is a transfusion. I know I'm not super low now, but I've been anemic for the past 16 weeks and its just taking a toll! Contractions (probably from irritable uterus) have been keeping me up at night which isn't helping.
> 
> Also my skin looks like crap! Anyone else?
> 
> Sorry for the brief whine!
> 
> Enjoyed all your bump pics!

Thanks a lot ttc, is there a specific brand of nasal spray I should be looking for or it doesn't really matter? 

Btw congrats on your v-day !! :) as far as the skin issue, I sometimes have crappy looking skin and notices peelings sometimes.


----------



## Megamegan

Simply Saline is a safe brand to use in pregnancy, it even says so on the label. It worked wonders for me when I was sick and worked better than the Neti Pot because I was so blocked up, the Neti Pot wouldn't even go through my nasal passages. I also slept with Breathe Right strips which saved me during the night. 

Paracetamol=Tylenol in the US. Safe for pregnancy and helps reduce fever if you have it. Otherwise, lots of fluids (not just water, try Gatorade too) and I also go for a packet of Emergen-C every time I feel a cold creeping back in... and for sore throat definitely gargle salt water.


----------



## ttc126

Dcm, just a saline nasal spray. I got the generic Walgreens brand. The only thing is you have to make sure it's just saline as some medicated brands are not recommended for pregnancy.


----------



## Feronia

You can also make your own saline wash with warm water and some plain salt and a pinch of baking soda, put it in a small cup, bring it to your nose and inhale gently. It's sort of gross and will come out your mouth, but it helps a lot!

Congrats ttc126! I can't wait until I'm a few more weeks as well, and I totally know what you mean. I was also told I was miscarrying early on, then was given a 50/50 chance when I was bleeding at 6 weeks (then a bit at 8). So getting this far is definitely an accomplishment!


----------



## MrsTM1

dcm_mw12 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've haven't been on for awhile just trying to balance school and work. I caught a really bad cold and I can't seem to get rid of it because I don't want to take any medicines or anything. Is their anything I could take , now my allergies are just really messed up bad (stuffy nose, runny eyes and nose, sneezing, and can't smell anything). Help, I hate feeling like this and I'm worried about baby. Thanks &#128567;

I'm on 10mg of cetirizine hydrochloride (Zyrtec) and have been since before I became pregnant this time. Wasn't on it last pregnancy and I was in agony and nearly developed a sinus infection (which I have every year without fail if I don't take my allergy meds). Cetirizine is considered as safe as any medication can be during pregnancy, but speak to your doctor/midwife/ob before you take it, even though you can get it over the counter. Doesn't hurt to run things past them, especially if you're on any other medications. Hope that helps!


----------



## MiniBump

I'm feeling really fed up today :nope: My shingles rash is spreading and blistering so, not only is it painful and itchy, I am also sickened just looking at it! The fact that it could spread for 7-10 days and then take another 10-14 days to dry up (not to mention the weeks or months recovering from residual pain and irritation) is just getting me down because I don't know where it will end! I'm questioning whether my decision to carry on breastfeeding my DD has caused this by making me run down (although she only feeds twice a day) or whether it's a combination of pregnancy, anaemia and having a cold or even just 'one of those things'. Was just starting to enjoy this pregnancy too! :cry: (Sorry for the moan!)

Happy V-day ladies, time is really flying! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> I'm feeling really fed up today :nope: My shingles rash is spreading and blistering so, not only is it painful and itchy, I am also sickened just looking at it! The fact that it could spread for 7-10 days and then take another 10-14 days to dry up (not to mention the weeks or months recovering from residual pain and irritation) is just getting me down because I don't know where it will end! I'm questioning whether my decision to carry on breastfeeding my DD has caused this by making me run down (although she only feeds twice a day) or whether it's a combination of pregnancy, anaemia and having a cold or even just 'one of those things'. Was just starting to enjoy this pregnancy too! :cry: (Sorry for the moan!)
> 
> Happy V-day ladies, time is really flying! x

:hugs: feel better soon. I am sure it isn't fun at any time, but especially not when pregnant. I would guess that the pregnancy makes any illness like that worse because our immune systems have already been lowered. I hope that you turn a corner soon, and from there recovery is super quick! You are more than warranted in some complaining!! I am sure that It sucks!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How was your baby shower melly? Any games? Super sweet gifts from anyone? I bet it would have been emotional!! :)


----------



## imphope

I have a question: What is V-day?


----------



## jmandrews

Happy V-day ladies! So exciting!

Vday is the day baby is considered viable outside the womb although we really want them to cook longer. :)

Anatomy scan in 2 days! Can't wait to see my baby boy again!


----------



## swanxxsong

22 weeks today, 2 weeks to viability! Seems crazy that I'm soon to hit that point! Where has time gone?!

Feeling exhausted, sore and lazy today. We had a long day today, traveling 2 hours each direction for a family baby shower. Was so worth it, but still, tiresome! Now I need a weekend just to recover from my weekend. :rofl:


----------



## jmandrews

Took pics of my best friend's family today and had her take a few of my growing little family. :) 

Here is my DH, DD, and I. 21 weeks 1 day bump. (Ps this is a pic of the back of my camera. Wanted to share a little preview)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Megamegan

jmandrews- adorable! I like the effect of the photo even if you didn't do it on purpose, lol. Do you dye your hair while pregnant? I haven't done mine yet and would like to soon but kept putting it off because I wasn't totally sure if I felt safe doing it. Then again, I use all sorts of cleaning products in the house so it's probably no less safe than that, lol!


----------



## MellyH

Congratulations to everyone reaching viability day! That must feel very relieving. :D :hugs:

SurpriseBub, thank you, the shower was lots of fun! Great food, fun games, about the right mix of good advice and horror stories :lol: We did get some lovely presents, including some nice prints for the nursery and a huuuuuuge sock monkey doll. Plus some lovely children's books which everyone left nice messages in, which we will take with us to the east coast shower and get people to add more messages there.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Funny that you feel like tome has flown, swan... I feel like it is draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagging! I hope that after 24 weeks time will start to fly. 

Can't wait to join the v-day+ club! 

Your shower sounds lovely, melly! :) I'm not sure I know what a sock monkey is, so I have a funny picture in my mind's eye!


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, like this kind of thing:

https://factorydirectcraft.com/pimages/20061004111831-151905/how_to_make_the_original_red_heel_sock_monkey_book_1.jpg

I put some pictures of the shower decor in my journal for interested parties.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Nawwww love the monkey! And I just clicked on your pictures: the clothes line is super cute!! Glad you had a good time :)


----------



## savvysaver

Glad you had an awesome shower Melly! Sounds like a lot of fun. 

Congrats to those joining the V-day club...I have a week to go!

Loving all the bump pics, everyone's bumps look super cute!

I am so excited, I have a scan in a few hours! I have to go every 4 weeks so they can check on the babies. I also have an OB appointment this afternoon. My hubby took the day off work so he can come to the appointments with me, so we get to spend the day together!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy we always seem to have our scans at the same time lol I'm in the hospital carpark waiting on my mum to arrive... she is so excited! Dh said that because all was well at 20 week scan mum could come to this one :) 

I love the sock monkey Melly lol glad you had a great time at your shower :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Minibump I hope you feel better soon shingles is definitely no fun :( x


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Savvy we always seem to have our scans at the same time lol I'm in the hospital carpark waiting on my mum to arrive... she is so excited! Dh said that because all was well at 20 week scan mum could come to this one :)

We are having twin-twin appointments today!! Have a great scan Shells! I am so paranoid after a few gender mix up dreams that I want the tech to confirm the genders if possible! I have to stop having these weird pregnancy dreams! lol :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Haha me too! I've just had it confirmed again is two boys lol both have totally moved and ates both head down. .. now is only they would stay like that. Measuring approx 1lb 8 oz and 1lb 6 oz and both on 50th percentile :) happy days :) hope yours goes well too xx


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Haha me too! I've just had it confirmed again is two boys lol both have totally moved and ates both head down. .. now is only they would stay like that. Measuring approx 1lb 8 oz and 1lb 6 oz and both on 50th percentile :) happy days :) hope yours goes well too xx

Glad it went well and you were able to confirm two boys! I am so excited to find out the location of mine, I feel all the kicks down low and mainly to one side of my body...nothing on my right side at all. I have to remember to ask how much mine weigh...I forgot last time...or she told me and I forgot since I was so excited the entire time! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Where I can feel movement I would never had said these two were head down lol they have been transverse for so long I didn't think they would ever move positions. If they stay like this I'll be happy :) means I don't have to have c section!


----------



## MellyH

My next scan/appointment is tomorrow! So I'm missing the twin-twin appointment day. :lol: Mine were both breech last time, and I still feel the strongest movements down very low, but as of the last week I've also started to feel lighter things higher up, so I'm wondering if I'm feeling elbows/punches now as well as kicks. :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

Having excessive discharge lately. Just lots of CM, it seems. But it's so unnerving! LOL.


----------



## MellyH

Me too, swan. Back to wearing panty liners most days. I get a bit paranoid that other people will smell it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Mine went away with the medication they gave me for BV, but back over the weekend (while still taking the antibiotics) :s I find it totally disconcerting... And I don't know how to tell what is normal and what isn't. I have a dr appt on Thursday and will try to make them take a swab to look for any infection. :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> My next scan/appointment is tomorrow! So I'm missing the twin-twin appointment day. :lol: Mine were both breech last time, and I still feel the strongest movements down very low, but as of the last week I've also started to feel lighter things higher up, so I'm wondering if I'm feeling elbows/punches now as well as kicks. :lol:

Hope all goes well tomorrow :) The feelings i am having is definitely elbows, knees, feet and heads lol I'm so happy they have moved, never thought they would :happydance:

I have to wear a liner most days too with discharge and i appear to have lost a little control of my bladder when i cough or sneeze :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad I am not alone! I feel crazy, but I don't remember this with my first! :rofl: I feel like I'm constantly monitoring to make sure it doesn't smell sweet, or look weird and watery, or whatever. :brat: Driving myself insane! lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

Also forgot to tell you ladies, but am so excited! I think we finally have chosen a name! :) It took us multiple times of sitting down with our lengthy list and adding to it, hacking from it and back again. :rofl: But finally, we've narrowed it down to Lucas as the first name. Still deciding on a middle, but am happy we've finally gotten ourselves a first name!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am also a chronic knicker checker, swan! :( I hate the worry. 

Love the name Lucas! :) very handsome!! 

My oh is finally interested in talking about names... only trouble is that I am a little attached to the first name he immediately responded positively to... I am not opposed to changing if we find another, but I did let my mind fantasize that little bit, so it would be a little weird if we go with another choice!


----------



## Captain

Beautiful name Swan, that would have been high on our original list if it wasn't for a close family member with the name already! One of the few that OH didn't veto!


*Happy thanksgiving Canadians!*


----------



## Izzie74

Lucas is a lovely name.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I'm excited to have made some progress, since we dragged our feet awhile with name-choosing. LOL. We were torn between two names, but that's the one my husband really loved. So now, let the middle name discussions commence!


----------



## jmandrews

Megamegan said:


> jmandrews- adorable! I like the effect of the photo even if you didn't do it on purpose, lol. Do you dye your hair while pregnant? I haven't done mine yet and would like to soon but kept putting it off because I wasn't totally sure if I felt safe doing it. Then again, I use all sorts of cleaning products in the house so it's probably no less safe than that, lol!

Thank you! :) 
Yes I get my hair high lighted. The products used are safe. Just talk to your hair stylist. They should know what's safe and not safe. :) I don't think dying your hair has been found to be harmful. I did it with DD too and she is 100% healthy.


----------



## Megamegan

jmandrews- thanks! I dye my own hair. I spend money on a lot of things in life, but dying hair is not one of them, since I don't ever go lighter, I just go with a nicer shade of warm brown. I might do it soon.

Swan- awesome!! Lucas is our #1 choice as well. But we keep feeling like we won't be totally sure until he's born. But hey at least I know we aren't alone in loving the name Lucas! My DH keeps saying he wants to just make him a Jr, but I can't stand the idea of having two with the same name in the house. Even though I like his name. I am kinda ready to just be done thinking about it and name him Lucas already, but my husband is so indecisive!!! 

I'm starting to think about when I'll have my baby shower! My friend is throwing it (sorta, me and her together since I have to do a lot of the planning anyway) and I'm thinking Nov 23, which looks like the best day for everyone at my job. Our work schedule is nuts. I feel bad stealing people away from their families during a day off but oh well!!


----------



## christina1612

Aww its so exciting choosing names! We have sort of chosen isabelle but not 100%, i think its a lovely name and dont think it sounds too bad against our sons name (charlie) but i dont think it sounds right at all with our surname which begins with f (not sure if i am allowed to post on here or not). Anyone got any other girls names they could suggest?


----------



## Captain

I love Isabelle, Christina :)

Okay, been getting leaky breasts the last couple of days, eek!


----------



## Megamegan

I love Isabelle too! It's beautiful. I think posting your last name is a personal choice of privacy or not.

Leaky breasts? Is that common this early on? I'm definitely going to be a bit shocked when that starts happening to me, lol. I am definitely all up for breastfeeding but until it happens, I won't be 100% comfortable with the idea- it's just new and craaaaazy how our bodies do that! I guess it's just one of those things you do when it's time to do it.


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Where I can feel movement I would never had said these two were head down lol they have been transverse for so long I didn't think they would ever move positions. If they stay like this I'll be happy :) means I don't have to have c section!

That would be awesome Shells! Hopefully they stay perfect in there!

Melly, that is awesome your appointment is tomorrow! Funny how we all ended up with appointments so close. My next appointment is November 11th.

Swan, I love the name Lucas! 

My update: A is still breech and B was laying straight across with her feet towards A. Both are still girls! Both are 1lb 5oz! 

Also saw my OB today, she said everything looked great from the reports and my results were the best she has seen all day! I am so happy that both babies are dong well.


----------



## Captain

Megamegan said:


> I love Isabelle too! It's beautiful. I think posting your last name is a personal choice of privacy or not.
> 
> Leaky breasts? Is that common this early on? I'm definitely going to be a bit shocked when that starts happening to me, lol. I am definitely all up for breastfeeding but until it happens, I won't be 100% comfortable with the idea- it's just new and craaaaazy how our bodies do that! I guess it's just one of those things you do when it's time to do it.

I'm not sure how common it is this early on, I'm not worried but I will bring it up at my appointment on Friday. It really is crazy how much our bodies are changing!


----------



## Feronia

Leaky breasts are normal at this point, but if you don't see it now, don't worry either. It just means that your body has started to produce colostrum. I've noticed that I can squeeze some out now, which makes me super happy since DD is still nursing so I'm glad to know she's getting some nutrition and antibodies out of it now!

Yay for the positive appointments! Happy thanksgiving to other Canadians! I made vegan stuffing, a lentil harvest salad, and an apple pie. :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: Ahh, name twins! It's a good name. :) ;) We have been leaning toward Lucas for awhile but my husband kept teetering back and forth. I didn't want to push it since he, like your husband, is a bit indecisive. But he finally committed! LOL. I am still struggling with a middle name though. >.<


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> Leaky breasts are normal at this point, but if you don't see it now, don't worry either. It just means that your body has started to produce colostrum. I've noticed that I can squeeze some out now, which makes me super happy since DD is still nursing so I'm glad to know she's getting some nutrition and antibodies out of it now!
> 
> Yay for the positive appointments! Happy thanksgiving to other Canadians! I made vegan stuffing, a lentil harvest salad, and an apple pie. :haha:

Thanks Feronia! As it's thanksgiving I'm grateful for...let's see...your advice!! Your dinner sounds yummy, I made a traditional British dinner yesterday instead, any excuse for one of my most missed meals from back home!! :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Was It beef wellington, captain? I have never managed to make that myself but that is absolutely my favorite British meal. :)

Can you 'miss' a meal that you had twice in 4 years in London?!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Captain said:


> Beautiful name Swan, that would have been high on our original list if it wasn't for a close family member with the name already! One of the few that OH didn't veto!
> 
> 
> *Happy thanksgiving Canadians!*

Happy Thanksgiving! I got lots of belly touching weekend! Haha


----------



## MrsTM1

Megamegan said:


> Leaky breasts? Is that common this early on? I'm definitely going to be a bit shocked when that starts happening to me, lol. I am definitely all up for breastfeeding but until it happens, I won't be 100% comfortable with the idea- it's just new and craaaaazy how our bodies do that! I guess it's just one of those things you do when it's time to do it.

Totally normal to happen this early! I think on the NHS website it says that they can start at either 14-16 weeks, but lots of women never leak, which is normal too! Mine have been going since 16 weeks (21 weeks now), and I find that it's much worse when I'm wearing my dressing gown because I can't tell that I'm leaking! It's a bit sad that I can tell how hydrated I am by how much I'm leaking, lol!


----------



## MrsPoodle

I've not got leaky boobs yet and I never did with my daughter either. 

I am so swollen, my hands are so bad, I can't get my wedding ring on, only my engagement ring! 

Has anyone noticed reduced movements for their baby? I have so I called the midwife and she said it was normal around 23-24 weeks, they grow loads so sleep more. I'm still a bit concerned though, so might call her again to see if I can get a scan or get her to use the doppler.


----------



## Katy78

There's so many posts to go through after being away for the weekend...
It's great to come back to (mostly) good news. Congrats on gender reveals and V-days. When is V-day exactly? For some it's 24 weeks, for some even earlier. I consider 25 weeks as V-day myself.
I had my anatomy scan on Friday and the baby is perfect. But my baby girl grew an extra organ since the NT scan so it looks like my son is getting a baby brother instead.
*Ras*, please delete one :pink: on the list and add :blue:.


----------



## RaspberryK

Katy - I bet that was a bit of a shock? Hopefully you don't have much to return/exchange? 

Mrspoodle - I had a lot of water retention and swelling with ds, not so much this time thankfully. Do mention it to your midwife though. I had a bit of reduced movement but I think baby has just changed schedule, I've blanked out a lot of the movement and only notice the big kicks now. 

Surprise bub - I did a beef Wellington(I think it has french origins? ) pre pregnancy and it was truly devine. My dad does a good one too, it's actually quite easy If you follow a good recipe but can be expensive to make. 

Captain- what did you cook? 

... leaky boobs, this is me already too, since very early actually. 

Xx


----------



## huckleberrry

Happy belated Thanksgiving to all of the Canadians. :)

Mrs. Poodle - The swelling must be frustrating!

Katy - Congrats on the baby boy. As Raspberry said, hope it wasn't too shocking. 

I would really like to have a natural childbirth, assuming everything goes well. (I totally respect those of you who aren't interested or obviously can't have a natural childbirth. Childbirth is so personal!) I'm reading 'Ina May's Guide to Childbirth'. I had been waffling back and forth about where to give birth. I live in Quebec, but on the border with Ontario. The health system in Ontario, compared to that of my city in Quebec, is excellent. (There is a real doctor shortage. E.g. my family doctor is in Ontario, because I have been on a waitlist for one in Quebec for 2.5 years. My inlaws have been on waitlists for various routine procedures for years.) However, I can't get a free midwife in Ontario, but I can in Quebec. When I was pregnant last year (miscarried) my OH and I visited the birthing center here on the Quebec side, and were excited to give birth either there or with one of their midwives at the local hospital. However, because of the miscarriage, I found an excellent ob in Ontario and ended up there again this time because of spotting/sch early in this pregnancy, all of which is now cleared up. I'm also over 35, so was happy knowing I have a competent ob who specializes in high risk care. (I'm not high risk though.) I discussed a natural birth with her and she was supportive and said it was feasible at the hospital where I would deliver. I was also going to get a doula. (She also said that I only have a one in ten chance of delivering my baby with her.) However, Ina May's book inspired me to look up c-section rates at the hospital... 35-40%!!! :wacko:In fairness, half of those are elective, and they take all of the region's high risk pregnancies. But still - 20% of the remaining 80% are c-sections! As well, only 5% are natural births! (I think the stat in Ina May's book is 1% for c-sections!!!) So I'm calling the birthing center ('maison de naissance') this morning!!! However, if any of you have any have any thoughts on all of this, please share!


----------



## huckleberrry

Just to update, I called the birthing center and there is a waitlist for February with a few people ahead of me. So I may not have a choice. I'm seeing if I can get an Ontario midwife and what cost would be.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wow, katy! Congratulations on your little boy! Did they say at the NT scan that they were pretty sure it was a girl? Or did they just think it looked that way?? I am sure it is a shock!!

Raspberry- I had Beef Wellington at a fancy Christmas do, and the colleague next to me went on and on about how quintessentially British it is. I feel deceived- haha!! ;) I am super impressed you made your own...! I am quietly confident I would not do justice to the expensive ingredients if I tried!! 

Huckleberry- I would like a natural labour, but being a first timer I will be pretty open minded!! I am most comfortable being in a hospital in case of an emergency, but in particular if all is going well, I would like avoid an epidural. At the end of the day, though- I will see what happens and let myself do whatever is best for baby and I :)


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub said:


> Wow, katy! Congratulations on your little boy! Did they say at the NT scan that they were pretty sure it was a girl? Or did they just think it looked that way?? I am sure it is a shock!!

I have the same question!! How sure were they at the NT scan? My boy is definitely a boy, but my girl is only 80% sure girl, so I'm a little nervous that she'll arrive as a he and we won't have a name for her/him. :lol:

I had my check-up this morning, Sheila (Baby A) is now head down - HOORAY!!! Now please stay that way, bubba. Bruce (Baby B) is still breech. So they've both flipped at least once in the last four weeks.


----------



## Feronia

huckleberrry, I'm re-reading Ina May's Guide to Pregnancy for the second time, and it really is a great resource. I would personally pay out of pocket for an Ontario midwife if I couldn't get into the birthing centre in Quebec. Ontario midwifes are excellent and they've been integrated into the Canadian system the longest! I'm applying to midwifery programs in BC and Ontario this year. :)

I personally feel that age is used too often to turn a normal pregnancy into a high risk pregnancy, so I would (again personally) want a midwife especially if I were older than 35 when more excuses for intervention are commonly used. Ahh, 35-40% is really a horrible c-section rate! I would be really wary of that because it shows that they will resort to c-sections much earlier than other places, and many of those "elective" c-sections I'm guessing are pressured by care providers who prefer to work them into their schedule... that happens quite often!

When did your SCH resolve? I also had a SCH in early pregnancy that has resolved and I am not considered high risk in any way. I'm still aiming for a home birth!


----------



## jmandrews

Oh wow Katy! Congrats on the now baby boy. :)
How many weeks are you when you have the NT scan?


----------



## jmandrews

Had my anatomy scan this morning. 21 weeks 3 days. Brecken is still a HE and most importantly healthy. He was so cute kicking and opening his little mouth. Comparing ultrasound pics with my DD I think they look different. He weighs about a pound! Seemed big to me for 21 weeks. 
I've gained 10 lbs in 5.5 weeks! Yikes! 

Here's a pic of my little big guy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub & Raspberry, I made a traditional Sunday roast! Chicken, stuffing, potatoes, carrots, peas and some yorkshires! Yum!!


----------



## MellyH

Awesome pic, jm! My OB keeps giving me face-on creepy skull shots, and I am pleased for anything I get so I hate being greedy and being like "Could you please give me a profile shot?!" Maybe I will be brave and ask next time. :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

jm, great scan! I have gained 7 pounds in 4.5 weeks and asked the OB if my weight gain was okay and she told me not to worry. I am up about 10-11 pounds since before I got pregnant. Also both of my twins weigh 1lb 5 oz at 23 weeks - so it seems like 1lb at 21 weeks should be a good size!

melly, the tech gave me a creepy skull shot yesterday...my husband and I joked that B was ready for halloween! :) I would definitely ask for a profile shot next time, just say that you don't have one and would appreciate one for the baby album! I told the tech we didn't get a good profile of A last time and she printed me out two for both of them this time. I was almost tempted to ask for the shot she took of my cervix but decided that was probably way too weird of a request! lol! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Great news on the great scans ladies! So good to see all these healthy babies x

Melly great news your Sheila is head down :) Still time for your Bruce to flip. I'm excited both of mine are head down but i know the chances are slim of them staying that way lol x

I won't be getting any more pictures from my scans - apparently the hospital won't issue them after 20 weeks (even though i would be paying for them) might have to pay for a private one just for one more set of pictures.


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain said:


> SurpriseBub & Raspberry, I made a traditional Sunday roast! Chicken, stuffing, potatoes, carrots, peas and some yorkshires! Yum!!

Love a good roast, pork, stuffing, red cabbage is what we had on Sunday. Beef and yorkshires this coming weekend. 

Surprise - there's every chance I'm wrong and Wellington is English, but I presumed what with the traditional foie gras pate and often wrapped in a crepe (I wrap in parma ham, that it was a version of an en croute. 

I really like cooking and have had some masterpieces, equally some absolute disasters. 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> SurpriseBub & Raspberry, I made a traditional Sunday roast! Chicken, stuffing, potatoes, carrots, peas and some yorkshires! Yum!!
> 
> Love a good roast, pork, stuffing, red cabbage is what we had on Sunday. Beef and yorkshires this coming weekend.
> 
> Surprise - there's every chance I'm wrong and Wellington is English, but I presumed what with the traditional foie gras pate and often wrapped in a crepe (I wrap in parma ham, that it was a version of an en croute.
> 
> I really like cooking and have had some masterpieces, equally some absolute disasters.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I was curious, so I looked it up... Beef Wellington is kind of English, but pretty much stolen from France. ;) i had never had braised cabbage before going to the uk, but I love it!! Your roasts sound super tasty! 

I like to cook a lot, but haven't had much motivation since being pregnant. Annoying when nutrition is so important now- its just that i still get queasy doing food prep if it takes a while. My oh has also been away, and I always made pretty simple stuff when I was not married and living in a sharehouse/cooking for one. I have been trying to meet some basic nutrition goals- still feel I need more protein and calcium, but I never feel like eating those things :S


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely scan jm


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! I've gained 13 pounds total so far.


----------



## swanxxsong

Just saying, you all are making me hungry in this thread right now! :rofl:


----------



## huckleberrry

Melly  Glad your checkup went well and that Sheila has flipped. 

SurpriseBub  I agree, I plan on staying open minded in case things dont go as I hope they will!

JM  Brecken is very cute. :)

Melly  I dont understand the obsession with skull pics!!! Our technician at 12 week scan was very proud of the alien face shots she got for us. We just wanted the cute profile ones! 

Feronia  Thats really cool that youre applying to midwifery programs! It seems like a really interesting profession, well vocation, really! Good luck with your applications. Re sch, I had my last scan around 19 weeks, and my doctor said that there was no sign of it on the scan. My last spotting was probably about 4 weeks before that. (It was always small and my ob didnt seem worried. It did lead to a misdiagnosis of a uti  by an ER doctor, not my ob  and I took a round of antibiotics unnecessarily, grr.) Has yours cleared up? I dont know a lot about c-sections, but 35-40% seems ridiculous!!! Im worried about what you say re pressure to have unnecessary interventions. If the midwife route doesnt work out, Ill at least go armed with a doula. I also was doing some research online over the weekend on hypnobirthing vs hypnobabies and think Im going to take the online hypnobabies course. :)

Those of you whove had Yorkshire pudding this weekend, youre making me crave it! My dad was from London, and they make me think of my childhood. Havent had them in a while and am going to have to make some!


----------



## Feronia

huckleberrry said:


> Feronia  Thats really cool that youre applying to midwifery programs! It seems like a really interesting profession, well vocation, really! Good luck with your applications. Re sch, I had my last scan around 19 weeks, and my doctor said that there was no sign of it on the scan. My last spotting was probably about 4 weeks before that. (It was always small and my ob didnt seem worried. It did lead to a misdiagnosis of a uti  by an ER doctor, not my ob  and I took a round of antibiotics unnecessarily, grr.) Has yours cleared up? I dont know a lot about c-sections, but 35-40% seems ridiculous!!! Im worried about what you say re pressure to have unnecessary interventions. If the midwife route doesnt work out, Ill at least go armed with a doula. I also was doing some research online over the weekend on hypnobirthing vs hypnobabies and think Im going to take the online hypnobabies course. :)

Thanks! :) I have no idea when my SCH cleared up, but I haven't had spotting or cramping since 8 weeks and I haven't had any scans since, so who knows really! Sorry about the misdiagnosis -- that's frustrating. I totally think going with a doula is a great idea if you can't get a midwife or birthing centre birth. I did HypnoBirthing last time (Self study with the book+CD), and it was really wonderful. This time I'm trying HypnoBabies like you, but only with the CDs since I was able to get a hold of those. So far, I like them a lot better than the HypnoBirthing CD! They're sooooo relaxing.


----------



## Katy78

Jm, lovely scan :).
Yes, finding out our baby was a boy was a shock. But we're getting used to it. Now to pick his name...
NT is supposed to be 80% correct when it comes to determining the gender. But the Dr was 100% wrong with both our boys.


----------



## MellyH

Awww man! They got it wrong BOTH times? How unlucky!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Katy78 said:


> Jm, lovely scan :).
> Yes, finding out our baby was a boy was a shock. But we're getting used to it. Now to pick his name...
> NT is supposed to be 80% correct when it comes to determining the gender. But the Dr was 100% wrong with both our boys.

I am sure it is just strange to find out you were imagining the wrong thing all these weeks! I guess this is why they really shouldn't say anything until later on. Boo for being told the wrong thing, but a big fat yay! For a second little boy :) it will be lovely for your sons to grow up together.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Anyone else a little bit breathless these days? I'm not concerned as it isn't bad, but have noticed it today. It does just feel like my whole tummy is too full up for me to take a completely full deep breath. Seemingly ANOTHER weird and normal pregnancy thing?

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a219/breathlessness-in-pregnancy


----------



## MellyH

I get breathless when I lie down.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I get so breathless walking up and down the office and the stairs, it's embarrassing!

After my worried post yesterday, my little bubba spent most of yesterday dancing and I got some huge kicks in there too, so she must be ok :)


----------



## EMYJC

Anyone else got really bad discomfort in their bum, perianal, inner thigh area? I am so uncomfortable :(


----------



## smawfl

No breathlessness for me at the moment, nor discomfort in the lower area.. EMYJC - is it more your pelvic area? Could it be SPD?

Had my scan on Monday, all perfect! Still Team Yellow! :yellow:


----------



## RaspberryK

EMYJC said:


> Anyone else got really bad discomfort in their bum, perianal, inner thigh area? I am so uncomfortable :(

Yes me! It's been put down to referred pain from my cervix dilating. It could be spd or pgp too I would definitely mention it. I've been referred to a physio for pgp and or sciatica as well. 
Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Feronia said:


> Great news, Izzie! :) Congrats on V-day, shell!
> 
> xxyjadexx, have you read about potentially birthing on all fours without an epidural to lessen your risk of shoulder dystocia or resolve one if it occurs? I don't know the specifics of your last births, but I figured I'd mention it in case you haven't read about other options.

I was on all fours with my first and did have an epidural with the 2nd. Apparently Induction is also one of the biggest risk factors and they where both induced. I don't know whether it's worth risking trying a normal delivery as my little girl was badly affected by the delivery and spent 10 days in nicu. I remember the midwife telling me I had a very prominent coccyx bone while doing an internal while in labour so I wonder if that has anything to do with it. I think it will be a section for me this time!


----------



## Feronia

xxyjadexx said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Great news, Izzie! :) Congrats on V-day, shell!
> 
> xxyjadexx, have you read about potentially birthing on all fours without an epidural to lessen your risk of shoulder dystocia or resolve one if it occurs? I don't know the specifics of your last births, but I figured I'd mention it in case you haven't read about other options.
> 
> I was on all fours with my first and did have an epidural with the 2nd. Apparently Induction is also one of the biggest risk factors and they where both induced. I don't know whether it's worth risking trying a normal delivery as my little girl was badly affected by the delivery and spent 10 days in nicu. I remember the midwife telling me I had a very prominent coccyx bone while doing an internal while in labour so I wonder if that has anything to do with it. I think it will be a section for me this time!Click to expand...

Oh wow, you were on all fours with no epidural for your first and still had shoulder dystocia? That's very rare, so I'm also wondering whether you have some sort of structural abnormality that is causing it. I totally understand why you're considering a c-section. If you're still considering a vaginal birth, it might be worth finding someone who can do a thorough pelvic assessment beforehand.

Katy, that must be a bit of a shock to find out that you're having a boy when you thought you were having a girl! If this was the same doctor who told you at your NT scan in both pregnancies, maybe you should tell him/her that the guesses were wrong both times!


----------



## MellyH

I have been having sharp pains in my butt check/lower back when I walk, so I'm going to a chiro that my officemate loved when she was pregnant this afternoon. Hopefully they have some advice!

smawfl, hooray for a good scan!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on you good scan, smawfl! You :yellow: ladies are infinitely more patient than I could ever be!! :) 

Sorry about the aches and pains, ladies. Anything like that sucks ordinarily... But it is an extra kicker when you are pregnant. Hope everyone is able to find ways to help them pass.


----------



## Feronia

haha, surprisebub! I was sooooo impatient with my first to know what we were having and was all over prediction boards with my 12w scan for nub guesses. :haha: This time, I just really want to experience the huge surprise at birth since it's our last baby. :D Some days I'm really, really curious though!


----------



## Megamegan

I'm having a different type of pain than you ladies- pain in my tailbone. Like when I sit down at work for any length of time- usually I don't sit for more than an hour at a time but I wonder if it's just the extra weight pressing down on my tailbone when I sit. Weird.


----------



## Shey

I had my scan today and baby was being stubborn, so we couldn't find out the sex.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

It's 4am and I can't sleep anyone else have trouble getting back to sleep after waking for a wee stop in the night.
I'm exhausted just can't sleep it's driving me crazy especially as I will have two bouncing toddlers up at 6am.


----------



## xxyjadexx

mammy2oaklen said:


> It's 4am and I can't sleep anyone else have trouble getting back to sleep after waking for a wee stop in the night.
> I'm exhausted just can't sleep it's driving me crazy especially as I will have two bouncing toddlers up at 6am.

I'm exactly the same! I'm so tired yet it takes me ages to get to sleep and then I wake up in the middle of the night and take ages to sleep again!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, I've been struggling with falling back to sleep sometimes after the very early morning (4, 5am) wake-ups.

The chiro was lovely, not sure if she's helped at all since it's still painful to walk around but I guess I can't expect miracles from a one-hour appointment! I'll see her again next week.


----------



## smawfl

Megamegan said:


> I'm having a different type of pain than you ladies- pain in my tailbone. Like when I sit down at work for any length of time- usually I don't sit for more than an hour at a time but I wonder if it's just the extra weight pressing down on my tailbone when I sit. Weird.

I had exactly this in my first pregnancy. I think it was a mixture of posture and the extra baby weight.

I found at work while sitting for long periods, a foot rest helped a lot!


----------



## RaspberryK

mammy2oaklen said:


> It's 4am and I can't sleep anyone else have trouble getting back to sleep after waking for a wee stop in the night.
> I'm exhausted just can't sleep it's driving me crazy especially as I will have two bouncing toddlers up at 6am.

I did today and I got very frustrated and then felt like shit when I woke at 7.30.

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Shey said:


> I had my scan today and baby was being stubborn, so we couldn't find out the sex.

Will you stay :yellow: or get another scan? 
Xx


----------



## Shey

I'll have another scan in 6 wks.



RaspberryK said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today and baby was being stubborn, so we couldn't find out the sex.
> 
> Will you stay :yellow: or get another scan?
> XxClick to expand...


----------



## savvysaver

I have been having a lot of trouble sleeping for the past few weeks. I sleep pretty good for the first few hours and then around 1-2 am I get up and am unable to fall back asleep for a few hours. Makes the mornings rough and I usually have to sneak a nap into my day. I guess it is my bodies way of preparing me to be awake at night with the babies!


----------



## smawfl

savvysaver said:


> I have been having a lot of trouble sleeping for the past few weeks. I sleep pretty good for the first few hours and then around 1-2 am I get up and am unable to fall back asleep for a few hours. Makes the mornings rough and I usually have to sneak a nap into my day. I guess it is my bodies way of preparing me to be awake at night with the babies!

Yep pregnancy insomnia!! I've been pretty much struggling with sleep since I got my BFP! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I can hand on heart say i have not slept through the night since getting my BFP! I have kind of got used to it now :wacko:


----------



## bridgetboo62

v day today! :dance:

i havent slept through the night in months always get up to pee and usually to eat/drink something as well

really making progress on getting things for baby. we got our carseat with two bases and an infant insert. we got a baby gate (mostly to keep our dog out of her room) we got a bundle me for her carseat and we are probably going to get another one for when she is big enough to sit in her stroller without the carseat adapted to it. we got her stroller which is a BOB revolution SE with an infant carseat adapter for it as well. we got a glider chair for the nursery. no crib or crib mattress yet but that is next for sure!


----------



## MellyH

Wow, you're so organized Bridget!! People keep asking what we have, and it's really still only the two car seats and the stroller caddy. :lol:


----------



## jmandrews

Happy V-day Bridget!!! :)


----------



## Feronia

I think insomnia during pregnancy is preparing you for not being able to sleep when you have a baby. :dohh:
I haven't been able to sleep in past 6am nor have I had a full night's of uninterrupted sleep for about 2 years now. :coffee: DD nursed during the night every 2 hours or so, sometimes being up 10+ times until she was 17 months. Needless to say, I don't have any sympathy whatsoever when my childless friends complain about being tired after staying up late partying. :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

I am getting used to the insomnia, I need to prepare to be awake at all hours. I used to be able to sleep like 8 - 10 hours straight...not anymore! I also find myself hungry in the middle of the night, I try to have a piece of cheese or some fruit.

My goal is to have everything ready to go by 30 weeks - that means nursery finished, clothes/blankets/etc. washed and put away and everything ready and in place. Then I will start on the first year scrapbooks and just take time to relax.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think being ready by 30 weeks sounds like a good plan- especially with twins and two times the work!! ;) i think we are getting car seats and a crib in the next few weeks. Will then do a real push for everything else after Christmas- we aren't asking, but may well get gifts, and otherwise hoping to profit from post-Christmas sales. By Christmas I will be 32ish weeks.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Awe, I slept straight through the night last night in what seemed like forever! I got about 8 hours and it only felt like 5minutes! 
I just have to share the craziest dream I had last weekend! I dreamed I had a rip in my side and baby could come out of my belly still in a sac and would hug me and kiss me. Then go back in my belly. Each time it would come out of my belly for a "visit" my stomach would go flat, but saggy haha!
Baby was a girl in my dream as well. 
It was so weird!
As for things we've bought so far. I've got a pretty decent stash of cloth diapers ready, and some clothes. We bought a swing and a packnplay and I got a bunch of stuff given to me as well from a co-worker. I think next is the travel system, which I kinda want to wait for a big boxing day sale for!
I also finally booked us in for prenatal classes for December! Yay! :) 
Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Crazy dream, wnt2be! Can't say I have had any that wild. I did dream I was having a girl shortly before we found out it is indeed a girl :) 

This board has been uncharacteristically quiet the last couple of days. Everyone must be busier than i am ;) 

I have what could be a fun name question... what names do you love that your baby's dad vetoed? I have a good few! 

Boys: Asher, Abel
Girls: Verity, Suvi, Mabel, Marina

That's all that comes to mind... but there have definitely been A LOT more!


----------



## Captain

Before we knew the sex and were discussing boys names, I loved Carter but OH thought it sounded like a butlers name :( I also loved Harrison which he didn't like! 

As for girl names, my favourite was Harper to begin with, I was sad that he vetoed it but very happy with the name we've ended up with :)


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub, I think it is a great idea to stock up during after Christmas sales! I am hoping to find a few things during Black Friday sales. My shower is in a couple of weeks so I can see what is left on my registry after that. I am also stocking up on household products like paper towel, toilet paper, etc. That way I don't have to worry about shopping, except for food once the twins arrive. Also planning on making up a bunch of freezer meals in December and January. 

Wnt2beAMom, definitely a crazy dream! But super cool that your little one could visit you to give you hugs and kisses!

Actually I don't think my hubby has vetoed any names I have suggested. I have vetoed just about all the names he suggested though!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I wish i could wait til the sales! I want to be 100% ready by beginning of December as i'll be 30 weeks by then and although they do not have permission to arrive anytime around then... in theory they could be :wacko:

I have the cots to pick up hopefully on the 25th Oct (already paid for but store is holding them for me), my pram to buy on the 9th November (10% off that day at mothercare at there parent to be show lol) I still need two sensor mat monitors, electric breast pump and to decorate the nursery -then i'm set :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm not organised at all! I have stuff left over from ds although I have no idea what I'm going to buy extra except for a bouncy chair and a swing. We are in the process of renovating and hopefully selling and moving so I'm waiting to know what we are doing and where we are going to live before getting stuff. 
I did get a new baby car seat which is in storage at the in laws because it was half price and clothes in a sale plus I've been given a whole bin liner of girls clothes up to 6 months. All the baby needs at first is milk and nappies so I'm not worried. 
Xx


----------



## Katy78

I wrote a list with boy names that are acceptable/debatable. Then I gave it to OH and told him to circle the ones he liked and draw a line over those he didn't. He did that and a few of the names were left on the list. I think we got a name now. It's not final yet but if you ask me, we're sticking with it (unless we find a better one). The only problem is that the boy my mom was babysitting (she's currently babysitting his sister) has that name. But we live an hour away and who says they're even going to stay in touch with my mom after they don't need her anymore (well, the first two kids she baybsat are still like her grandchildren even though the oldest is now 14 years old).
The name is Patrik.


----------



## Feronia

I have a list of names DH has vetoed that I still like.
Girls: Iara, Othelia, Ottilie, Isolde, Ianthe, Xanthe, Evie
Boys: Zephyr, Ambrose, Alastair ... I don't really like many boy names!

We're going to a free baby swap in a few weeks and I hope to get anything we need there! Last year we got sooooo many clothes and shoes for my daughter, and they let you take one bag per child, including when you're pregnant. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I wasn't going to say anything until she was born, no matter what happens... But for now Evie is our name! It is so far the only name that OH has immediately responded positively to :) my only concern is that it suddenly seems very popular... I don't know if it is just because I am thinking about it a lot, but I seem to see it everywhere now :( I don't want her to go to school with five other kids with the same name!

Am I paranoid? Or does it seem too popular?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Patrik is a lovely name, katy! Very classic :)


----------



## MellyH

I like Patrick, I haven't seen it spelled Patrik before though!


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, DH and I both actually love the name Evie but vetoed it due to its popularity. When we started liking it, we had no idea it was popular. Take a look at how much it's grown though: https://www.ourbabynamer.com/Evie-name-popularity.html

(Awesome site for checking out popularity charts by the way!)


----------



## jmandrews

My DH vetoed our baby boys name at first but then Brecken grew on him. :)
He did the same with our DD's name but he loves it now. Her name is Everlee but we call her Evie a lot! :) love the name Evie!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I'm way too organised all first size clothes bought, pram got and assembled, car seat got, blankets even nappies and wipes. Will get bigger size clothes in the Xmas sales. Nursery is all done too!


----------



## savvysaver

Katy, I like Patrik! At first I was hesitant to choose a name of someone we knew but realized it is impossible to exclude so many names. I think as long as it isn't the same name as the babies cousins or your best friends kids, you are fine in choosing it!


Evie is such a cute name! I don't know anyone with that name. I guess I didn't realize it was popular!

jm, I love the name Everlee, very pretty!

No names picked out yet...I want a name that also has a nickname and I want both names to start with the same letter.


----------



## savvysaver

So my stomach just went crazy inside, I seriously think these two were fighting. I watched as my stomach popped out and moved all around. Very cool!


----------



## xxshellsxx

It's crazy to watch your belly move like that isn't it lol 

names wise the one we have always had form day one.... we are pretty set on Sam (Samuel) for one of ours.... we have decided to go with one each of our initials (S and A) as we can't agree on a second S name (dh doesn't understand the need for the same initials - i've tried to convince him but it didn't work)... but we can't agree on an A name either :dohh: I love Austin but Dh says it reminds him of the car, he likes Alex (Alexander) but i'm not over struck (it's quite common where i am) he has vetoed Ashton, Ashdon, Ashley, Aiden (various spellings lol) We'll get there eventually! lol


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> It's crazy to watch your belly move like that isn't it lol

It definitely is crazy but cool at the same time! I can only imagine what the kicks and punches will feel like in a few weeks if they are able to pop out of my skin with their tiny feet and hands right now. At least my hubby saw one pop of my stomach since he usually misses everything! :)


----------



## Captain

I think we've been organised but haven't been stocking up yet as we just don't have the room. We've picked our travel system and was going to wait until Christmas time to see if it goes on sale but were just told it'll be on sale next week, so OH wants to get it then! Other than that we've been slowly collecting clothes, we've been working on baby's room and once it's done we'll have room to stock up but we really do plan on taking advantage of thanksgiving/January sales.

So, doctors appointment was interesting today! My dates got moved _again!!_ This poor baby's been 18 weeks three times now :haha: We are back to the 16th of MARCH!!! So some of you will have your little one's for over a month before mine will appear! All is well, which is the important thing, though. The ultrasound from three weeks a go and the blood tests from two weeks a go all came back okay and we got to listen to her heart beat again, always a nice moment :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the feedback on Evie, ladies! We haven't fully taken the plunge, but I have tried it out on the bump a few times ;) i guess at this stage we would have yo discover something new to knock it off the top spot. I think it will be hard for us not to go with something at least a bit on the popular side... I had a list of Scandinavian names (family link), but oh finds them "too out there" for an American baby... 

Thanks for the link to the ranking site, feronia- will be very helpful!!

Sounds lovely to do an initial for each of you, shells :) that is a nice way for the names to have a link. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> I think we've been organised but haven't been stocking up yet as we just don't have the room. We've picked our travel system and was going to wait until Christmas time to see if it goes on sale but were just told it'll be on sale next week, so OH wants to get it then! Other than that we've been slowly collecting clothes, we've been working on baby's room and once it's done we'll have room to stock up but we really do plan on taking advantage of thanksgiving/January sales.
> 
> So, doctors appointment was interesting today! My dates got moved _again!!_ This poor baby's been 18 weeks three times now :haha: We are back to the 16th of MARCH!!! So some of you will have your little one's for over a month before mine will appear! All is well, which is the important thing, though. The ultrasound from three weeks a go and the blood tests from two weeks a go all came back okay and we got to listen to her heart beat again, always a nice moment :)

Crazy!!! How can they move the date that much?


----------



## Feronia

Oh wow, that's nuts that they moved your date so much! Do you know your LMP, cycle length, and general ovulation time, or were you so unsure that they're going by ultrasound?


----------



## MellyH

Wow, that seems really unusual Captain. They're not worried about the baby's growth at all, that it's measured 18 weeks three times now?


----------



## Captain

We weren't really paying much attention to my cycles as I'd given up on trying to track everything month by month, so when we found out I was pregnant, we took our best guess and went from that.

Then the first ultrasound gave us a slightly different date which we went by, until the second ultrasound gave us another, so for the last three weeks we've been going by the date on our second ultrasound. Today was the first time I've seen OB since second US and he said the _first_ US is usually the more accurate, but didn't see any problems with the growth of baby in regards to these dates, which is strange considering their like three weeks apart?

But, my OB is a student who's _extremely_ thorough with everything, and runs everything by the Dr that oversees him (my second OB who joins us most appointments) and even the other doc had no problem with this.

Like I said, I'm just glad nothing appears to be wrong at least. It would be nice for my little girl to quit being a sweet potato and make it past the 20 week mark, though!


----------



## Captain

Okay, you're not going to believe this... :haha:

I just had a call from my OB, he said he and my second OB figured out the dates issue and that somebody wrote down the wrong month on one of the forms. Instead of 16th of March it is meant to be 16th of February. Which matches both first and second ultrasounds. So my little girl has gone from being 20 weeks, to 18 weeks, to 22 weeks in one day! :dohh:

Can I have a glass of wine now please?


----------



## SurpriseBub

How confusing! :) glad they sorted the date out now- we are almost due date buddies again!!


----------



## Captain

:haha: that's right, we were!! Actually, I put in the due date and it gave me that ticker, although the doctor did say I'm 22+3 so I guess we are again!! I'll have to change it again :dohh:


----------



## Feronia

Omg captain, you deserve that glass of wine! :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, glad they sorted it out!!!


----------



## savvysaver

Oh wow Captain, how funny they got the date wrong! Glad everything is okay with your little girl and that she will be making her appearance sometime in February! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations captain haha it must be disheartening to have your date moved back!


----------



## 2nd time

Apart from having lots of clothes for either sex (left over from babies 123 and 4) I havent got anything sorted for this bump but we are moving houee on 14th nov so I will try after that assuming the move doesnt send me into preterm labour


----------



## jmandrews

Saw my little man kicking on the outside for the first time today! :) amazing how much he has grown in such a short amount of time. I'm visiting my parents and DH stayed home this weekend. Can't wait to get back so that he can see it!


----------



## ttc126

Hello 25 weeks :) 

Anyone else surprised we're this far already???


----------



## MellyH

Wow! 25 does sound far along!

I had a lady say to me at the supermarket today 'Not too far to go!' And I just sighed. I'll be five months next week, lady! Soooo far to go!

Speaking of which, I just had a bit of a cry. Got my first proper stretchmarks now. Purple and everything. And I'm only 22 weeks. I'm going to get so much bigger. :( My husband can barely look at me these days, let alone after they come when I'm all excess skin and stretchmarks. :(


----------



## ttc126

Aww Melly! :hugs:

You're growing TWINS! Cut yourself a little slack! You will be surprised how fast your body looks semi-normal after birth I promise. I did not understand how anything would go back where it's supposed to with my first. But i was very pleased it wasn't as bad as i thought! 

I'm sure your hubby thinks you're gorgeous and amazing.


----------



## ttc126

Also people should really keep their mouths shut about how big we are! This week my aunt hurt my feelings by going on and on about how big I am and how i "wasn't nearly this big with the first!" And how i look bigger than when i delivered ds1.


----------



## MrsPoodle

V day for me today :) So happy, eeeeeeeeee! 

I am bigger than I was with my daughter, I know this already. :)


----------



## ttc126

Happy vday mrs poodle! :)

I think I'm bigger too, but not bigger than when i delivered ds1! Lol!!!!


----------



## huckleberrry

Melly - I'm sorry that you're upset. Remember that your beautiful body is creating two beautiful, brand new human beings from scratch! I've heard that stretch marks fade significantly post pregnancy. Go do something nice for yourself:hugs:

The insensitive comments I have received this pregnancy have shocked me. It's like having a person inside of you suddenly gives people a license to say rude things! We tried a long time to get pregnant, so I'm just so thankful to be pregnant, but if I didn't feel this way the comments would be so hurtful! When I first started telling people: 'I wondered if you were pregnant or if you were just comfortable with OH and letting yourself go', 'I knew you were pregnant because your butt was getting bigger', and these days it's the typical 'how far along are you?' followed by shocked expressions. Sigh. Sorry for the rant. 

Feronia - sorry for my slow reply - I'll let you know when I've got the hypnobabies package and what's in it that's useful other than the cds. (Haven't ordered it yet though.) And the more I read Ina May's book, the more I love it!


----------



## supersherwolf

Hey ladies! I'm on the opposite end, I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow and sometimes I worry because I barely look pregnant. I'll take it as long as it doesn't mean anything is wrong with LO.


----------



## MellyH

Supersherwolf, there was a girl at my prenatal class last week who is seven months pregnant and has only put on five pounds. And she is only about 100 pounds now! I have no idea where she's stashing the baby at this point. But it's not unusual. :hugs:

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I should clarify, my husband said all the right things, I'm beautiful and I'll still be sexy etc etc, but he's having trouble getting aroused by me these days (says he feels too paternal and protective to have 'those kinds of thoughts') which is playing into my body issues a bit!

I am off for a prenatal massage and a pedicure so that will cheer me up. :D


----------



## Feronia

Okay, I'm really lax when it comes to weight gain and what is healthy and what isn't, but only gaining 5 lbs from 95-100 lbs at 7 months along is NOT healthy. I'm sorry. I totally would not compare myself to her!

I totally understand body issues though. I had just gotten used to getting my body back and being in shape again, and my stretch marks under my boobs had faded completely, so feeling all giant again is definitely tough. I know my husband doesn't like it and he makes that clear, lol, but I keep assuring him I'll get my body back again... The stretchmarks do fade though! The stretchmarks that used to be huge red gashes on my boobs are invisible now, and fingers crossed they don't return!


----------



## Captain

Sending hugs Melly :hugs:

When I went for my ob check up last month and he was looking at my stomach he asked what my scars were from! I was like, uh.. this baby! I don't think I'm even showing that much yet but my stretch marks are really bad already.

I'm trying not to worry too much, mainly because it's happening for such a good reason! But I did get a load of stretch marks from a huge growth spurt when I was a teenager and they completely disappeared after not too long, so I'm confident in being able to get rid of these bad boys once I get back in to shape!


We had some good news this week, I asked our marina if we could possibly move to another spot and they've already got a place for us! 

Being on the outside, we get by far the best view but we also get all the waves hitting us when the weather's not great, and I do get nervous of coming unattached to the dock when OH is working away as we only have a dock one side of us! Plus there's a big fuel barge that comes in next to our marina three times a week and as we're the closest, it's really noisy!

So all around moving to our new spot will be so much better. I will feel a lot less nervous when I'm on my own, I'll be able to sleep better at night as it will be a lot quieter, less noises to disturb the baby when she's here and a lot less walking up and down the dock for me!!

We should be moving next week. Luckily, when we move there's no need to pack :haha:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I went two weeks without seeing my mom and had quite a growth spurt...her response was "I can't imagine what you're going to be at 40 weeks!" Thanks mom!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How practical moving with a boat, captain! :haha: there is also something super cool about living on a boat. I bet lots of your daughter's friends will be jealous when it comes time for play dates etc! 

Big hugs on the stretch marks, melly. Growing two humans is definitely good reason for the change, even if it sucks. Nearly every mum I know swears 90% of things go back to normal. (And the small changes they are fine with). I can sympathise with your husband... I am not very into bedroom antics these days. Everything is going well in this pregnancy, and I know that sex isn't dangerous, but it just makes me nervous of late. There is so much going on for both the mum and dad during a pregnancy- physically, emotionally, mentally. If your oh is apprehensive like I am at the moment, I can see how he is veering more towards being protective. I figure these things are always in a state of flux! I also can imagine feeling very powerless as you see so many things happening to your partner. Hopefully he is being sweet and cuddly for now, and it is just a temporary change! I would believe him when he says you are still beautiful and sexy to him... my oh is to me!


----------



## MellyH

He is definitely being super cuddly to make up for it. I called upstairs that I was heading out for my massage (which was blissful) and he came running down saying 'Not without a cuddle you're not!' And wrapped me up tight. He knows I'm delicate about the stretchmarks. :lol: 

I think Sheila might have flipped again, feeling lots of movements down low on the left again. 

Is anybody already thinking of spinningbabies.com or any other ways of trying to encourage their baby to be head down? Or is it still too early?


----------



## Feronia

Check this page for information on "when to start" spinningbabies: https://spinningbabies.com/about-spinning-babies/faq/224-when-should-one-start

I do think it's a bit early considering that babies at this stage flip around quite a bit, but I can see how practicing good posture would help!


----------



## RaspberryK

It's definitely very early to be worrying about babies positions, however practicing sitting correctly and not lolling on sofa's in bad postures for example will get you used to doing it. 
I sat on my birthing ball a lot from early third trimester as it was a lot more comfortable than our couch and I thought it would encourage ds to get in a decent birth position. 
God only knows what position he'd have been in had I not! 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Yes, I need to start making some posture/ position changes myself. With DD, I slouched majorly, especially on the couch, and she ended up being occiput posterior which contributed to a much longer later. I read after the fact that slouching back increases the rate of OP babies, so I think I need to try to stop doing it now!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear good news about the move *Captain*! That's awesome!

*Melly *I've been reading Spinning Babies to refresh my memory so I can get moving along with it when the time is right. :) Never too soon to be mentally prepared, I figure LOL even if I'm not starting anything yet. Also hugs on the stretch marks. I had them from a growth spurt in HS, but when I got them when my LO dropped (my first pregnancy) I was pretty bummed because I had been using lotion and oil religiously and had thought I would be "safe." But now I view them as just a sign of how dang awesome my body is for carrying my baby girl. :hugs: I know it stinks, but they'll fade immensely in time. <3 You're growing not just one, but two babies, and that's pretty damn rad, imo. :hugs:

I'm a sloucher too, *Feronia*. I need to get my butt in gear with that. LOL. 

I've gained less this pregnancy than with my daughter, by far. With her, I always got remarks how "big" I looked and how I'd "never make it to term." I didn't. But it had nothing with my weight gain. Now, people keep asking me, "do you even eat?" Sheesh, yes I do. Shut up.

23 weeks today, I'm enthralled! I feel pretty good, all things considered. We had a wonderful, busy weekend doing fall festivities. Here's my pumpkin I picked to carve! :D
 



Attached Files:







10407937_990736280943475_5240616992007385745_n.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Feronia

Swan, in your profile pic are you wearing the Tula's lower strap above your bump? I've been wearing mine under it but I'm wondering whether there's a reason or if it's better to wear it over.


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: I have it above! When I went to MommyCon the girl was helping me out and said you can do above or below; she said some people prefer above, others below. I found pressure below my bump often is uncomfortable, which leads to me wearing full-panel pants all the time. It makes me nauseous otherwise. So I wore it above the bump yesterday. It took a little getting used to and I haven't tried it below-the-bump yet to compare. But it didn't feel bad! Just dug into my chest a bit if I bent forward to grab something, LOL.


----------



## swanxxsong

https://somdbabywearers.weebly.com/blog/babywearing-while-pregnant

This is one of many links I found about BW while pregnant. Am curious to try the under-the-belly and see if I prefer it to above, maybe I'll give it a go tomorrow! :)


----------



## MiniBump

I was going to ask that too swan! I hadn't thought to try my Tula over the bump, I tried under but, like you, the pressure was uncomfortable although that may be because of my section scar. Will try it over today! :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, I had no idea you could wear it over-the-belly! The pressure was too much to wear it under-the-belly when my bump was small and when most of my uterus was directly in that area, but it's not so bad now. I'll have to try it over, though, to see which I like better. Thanks for the babywearing link! We're going swimming today so I'm curious to see whether my water sling will be comfy or not.


----------



## swanxxsong

No problem! When I went to mommycon I had a mission in mind to ask about BW while pregnant so their BW lounge was super helpful. She still loves being worn and it's easier for me but of course adding a belly into the mix is fun LOL. I can't double hammock anymore in a 5 since my bump gets in the way! :rofl:


----------



## Pens

Haven't been on here for a little while so hope everyone is doing ok. Thought I would update you all and let you all know that I found out that I am having a healthy baby GIRL! :happydance:
Also found out that I have an anterior placenta (high) which has bummed me out a little bit. My friend who is only a week ahead of me always tells me how often her and her OH feel and see their little one kicking and although I am certain I have felt and even seen some kicks down low it can be disheartening when I don't feel her all day. Anyone else here have the same issue?


----------



## MellyH

Awwww congrats on the baby girl, Pens!


----------



## savvysaver

V-day for me, but I hope to keep these two baking a lot longer!

I also slouch, I have a hard time sitting up straight. It makes me so uncomfortable and hurts my stomach. Any suggestions? 

Congrats Pens on the baby girl!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on the healthy baby girl, pens! I have an anterior placenta too, and I think it muffles things sometimes. My guess is that it is front/left- I only feel movement on the right! As this is my first, I can't compare it to anything...


Does anyone have a good link or information about local anaesthestic in pregnancy?


----------



## Pens

Thank you everyone, I am over the moon. Only problem is that I don't know how many things to buy of what size.

and I am sure I've felt movement all over, but only a few times higher up so she must have really been giving it some. My mum said I'll be wishing it was even more cushioned later on.


----------



## MellyH

savvysaver said:


> V-day for me, but I hope to keep these two baking a lot longer!
> 
> I also slouch, I have a hard time sitting up straight. It makes me so uncomfortable and hurts my stomach. Any suggestions?

savvy, I met a woman at a local twin mums event yesterday who had her twins at 29 weeks! And I was like, Jesus, that's only 7 weeks away. :o

Have you tried sitting on a fit ball?


----------



## Izzie74

Pens said:


> Haven't been on here for a little while so hope everyone is doing ok. Thought I would update you all and let you all know that I found out that I am having a healthy baby GIRL! :happydance:
> Also found out that I have an anterior placenta (high) which has bummed me out a little bit. My friend who is only a week ahead of me always tells me how often her and her OH feel and see their little one kicking and although I am certain I have felt and even seen some kicks down low it can be disheartening when I don't feel her all day. Anyone else here have the same issue?

Congratulations. Welcome to team :pink:


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> Does anyone have a good link or information about local anaesthestic in pregnancy?

This is the first page I found which seems to say it's safe - what did you want to know in particular? https://www.bupa.co.uk/individuals/health-information/directory/l/local-anaesthesia?tab=FAQs#textBlock208385

Congrats on team pink Pens! I have an anterior placenta too (a few of us do IIRC) and have only recently been feeling (and last night seeing) decent amounts of movement but there are still long periods of nothingness!

DH has gone off our name choice so back to the drawing board! :nope:


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> savvy, I met a woman at a local twin mums event yesterday who had her twins at 29 weeks! And I was like, Jesus, that's only 7 weeks away. :o
> 
> Have you tried sitting on a fit ball?

Eek, that is a terrible thought especially since it is only 5 weeks away for me. I really want to be ready for the twins by 30 weeks but I want them to continue to bake until at least 36 weeks (fingers crossed!). As much as I can't wait to meet them, I want 2015 babies!

I should probably force myself to order and sit on a fit ball, I just love sitting in my recliner chair, which is probably very unhealthy. Any recommendations on which one to order?


----------



## MellyH

No, I bought a random one from Target and it's not great. The internet recommended 65cm so I got one of those and it seems so small! My butt is beneath my knees, and I'm not sure if that's what is supposed to be happening.


----------



## swanxxsong

I also have anterior placenta. I'm just now finally feeling movement daily and have begun seeing it from the outside. Prior to about a week ago, I felt him a lot more sporadically.


----------



## RaspberryK

I got a large ball, I'm 5ft7/8 under the height recommendation for the bigger size but I have long legs and didn't want my knees to be higher than my hips. 

Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, I am tall and have longer legs so I will do a bit of research before ordering one.


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub, oh my I haven't even thought as far as play dates yet! That'll be interesting!

We got our travel system today, yay! We got this one, a Graco modes click connect. The stroller with a grey hood was on sale but didn't come with a car seat, and the black car seat (not the grey) by itself was also on sale. We tried putting the black car seat on the grey stroller and we thought it looked fine, so we got the two and saved $120!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Oh wow everyone's starting to get their baby bits together! I need to sort through my boxes of baby clothes and see whats suitable to use this time around and then start buying what I need! My previous two have been summer babies so I think I will have to buy a few winter clothes!


----------



## bumblebeexo

22 weeks today! I have the midwife this morning, then that will probably be me until my 28 week appointment - sounds scary when you put it like that! :haha:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

V-Day for me today :)


----------



## RaspberryK

bumblebeexo said:


> 22 weeks today! I have the midwife this morning, then that will probably be me until my 28 week appointment - sounds scary when you put it like that! :haha:

I've not seen my midwife since 16 weeks, I will see her at 28 weeks. 

I've seen a consultant though.

Xx


----------



## smawfl

I know,I think the gap between appointments is too big. I saw midwife at 16 weeks and won't see her again till 25 weeks. Had scan last week however but still think checkups should be more regular.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow that's a big gap! Here We see the midwife every 4 weeks then every week after 36weeks


----------



## xxshellsxx

I have an appointment almost every week since last week. Between scan last monday, midwife today, GD test next Monday and OB the following monday ... and repeat minus the GD test hopefully lol 28 week scan on 12th nov.


----------



## bumblebeexo

It's every 6 weeks here, I think it was every 4 with my first. I've got my csection provisionally booked, I'll be 39+2. I have been given the go ahead to have it in my local hospital too which is a huge weight off my mind! And my midwife will be at the birth too :)


----------



## MellyH

That's great bumblebee!!

My appointments are about to switch from every four weeks to every three weeks.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I couldn't bear to wait any longer than I currently am! I think four weeks is a long time between appointments (not that they do all that much beyond listen to the heartbeat and measure my tummy these days!)

Here it is: every four weeks until 28-30ish. Then every two weeks to 36. Weekly from 36 onwards.


----------



## ttc126

My dr has already started me on every 2 weeks. It's a good thing as I'm having signs of preeclampsia already :(


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, ttc! What are the symptoms you're having? I hope it's not Pre-e!

My midwives see me every 4 weeks until 26 weeks, but appointments are an hour long so that DH and I get a chance to ask all questions and get to know the midwife. I have two rotating and I like them both! One was the midwife at DD's birth and she's the best! After 26 weeks it's every 3 weeks until 35 weeks, then weekly until birth and then quite often for the first 6 weeks of baby's life.


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> My dr has already started me on every 2 weeks. It's a good thing as I'm having signs of preeclampsia already :(

oh no :( sure hope that's not the case!! Can they do anything at all to stall it??

I had my appointment today and it couldn't have gone any better :thumbup: Blood pressure 110/60, both babies still head down, heart rates perfect and urine clear! To top it off i start birthing classes on 4th November (earlier than usual but just in case they arrive early) and.... Midwife told me if i am able to do natural delivery with A Head down (stay there my beautiful baby boy A please - ideally both stay head down) I can have a natural delivery with just the epidural sited and NOT filled :happydance: also they have they new monitors so i can be mobile until delivery (If all goes smoothly)

Also they gave me my flu jab today - didn't hurt at the time but ouch my arm aches now!


----------



## Izzie74

Had my gtt today. Not at all bad as I had feared, just a boring 2 hour wait. Thank goodness for a good novel!


----------



## Izzie74

Got my antenatal classes booked too. Start on 8th December.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Izzie74 said:


> Had my gtt today. Not at all bad as I had feared, just a boring 2 hour wait. Thank goodness for a good novel!

I have mine on Monday they did say bring magazines lol :sleep: , how long do results take to come back from that? Is it the standard 48 hours as with all blood tests or does this take a bit longer?


----------



## SurpriseBub

At my last appointment, we got an information pack on cord blood banking... Our doctor didn't really offer advice either way, but I plan to ask her opinion next time. Just curious on what you ladies are thinking about it? And did you do it for earlier pregnancies?

...I really don't know what I think yet!


----------



## xxshellsxx

SurpriseBub said:


> At my last appointment, we got an information pack on cord blood banking... Our doctor didn't really offer advice either way, but I plan to ask her opinion next time. Just curious on what you ladies are thinking about it? And did you do it for earlier pregnancies?
> 
> ...I really don't know what I think yet!

I am hoping not to have any cord blood to bank... i want delayed cord clamping so my boys get every last precious cell in their bodies. My Dh's Brother passed away of a rare form of leukaemia when he was only 22 years old (23 years ago) it was so rare the chances of anyone else in his family having it were millions to one.... his uncle passed away from the same form a few years later!


----------



## Izzie74

xxshellsxx said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Had my gtt today. Not at all bad as I had feared, just a boring 2 hour wait. Thank goodness for a good novel!
> 
> I have mine on Monday they did say bring magazines lol :sleep: , how long do results take to come back from that? Is it the standard 48 hours as with all blood tests or does this take a bit longer?Click to expand...

I have a clinic appointment on Thursday afternoon so should get the results then, but they said they would call sooner if there was a problem.


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone. I've been away for a few days and will try to catch up on this thread over the next day or two. 

I hope you are all doing very well. 

AFM - My doctor thinks I have placenta previa, so I have to see a specialist on the 31st for an ultrasound. Baby is doing well. Had its back to us this time so still not a good bottom shot. Doctor thinks it's a boy, but I'm not convinced yet, so I'll stick with yellow for now. It doesn't look like any of the other boys' scans did, and she kept getting the umbilical cord confused for "something" last time. This time, she was more worried about the placenta, and her scan is not very clear. Maybe the specialist's ultrasound will be more clear and they'll be nice enough to double check for us.


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> At my last appointment, we got an information pack on cord blood banking... Our doctor didn't really offer advice either way, but I plan to ask her opinion next time. Just curious on what you ladies are thinking about it? And did you do it for earlier pregnancies?
> 
> ...I really don't know what I think yet!

I'm doing delayed cord clamping again this time, too, (we will wait until the cord stops pulsing) and you can't do both. I think that the immediate effects of delayed cord clamping are far better than doing cord blood banking, and if this is private cord banking, the chances of it helping your child in the future are SLIM! 

When you do delayed cord clamping, though, your baby receives about 30% more of the fetal-placental blood volume, which really is significant when it comes to iron stores and the prevention of anemia. There are a host of benefits! Ultimately it's your choice and don't let anyone pressure you otherwise, but read about both options extensively if you can.


----------



## Feronia

crysshae, fingers crossed you don't have placenta previa! The good news is that there's still plenty of time for it to move for a natural delivery if you do have it. 

Wow, shell, so sorry to hear about your DH's brother and uncle. :( Sometimes I think those statistics are wayyy off.

I am sooooo tired. DD didn't go to sleep until 11 and then was up at least every hour until 4, when she was up for good. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MellyH

shells, that's the arrangement I've negotiated to with my OB - if Sheila is head down, I can try vaginally, but with an epidural catheter in place.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks for your well wishes ladies :)

I just have been suddenly gaining a ton of weight. Went from 1lb a week to 10lbs in the past 2-3 weeks. Plus my hands are swelling and my head has hurt for about 6 days now constantly. My bp is still fine, but because i had atypical presentation (bp not that high and no protein in urine until late stage) the dr is concerned i could be heading toward having it again. Often the progression starts with unusual weight gain. I have now put on 20 lbs total and half of that has been in the past couple weeks. I've been eating very healthy and fast food and junk food makes me sick so definitely no way it's diet-related... 
For now I'm on a low sodium diet and taking it easy, but will see my ob Monday. They're doing another scan to check placenta and growth. I'm sure I'll be fine, just scary to think I may be dealing with it again... i appreciate all of your kind comments :)

So excited that some of you are starting birth classes soon! How fun! I found them helpful last time, but unfortunately didn't get to finish! If anyone is short on time or $ for classes, I'd say the most helpful thing for me was a breastfeeding class.


----------



## ttc126

Cryssie, i hope your scan shows everything is ok :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Very interesting... I had never heard of delaying cord clamping. We will have to add that to the list of considerations! Thanks for the tip- will be interested to see what my dr thinks of it, too. 

Sorry to hear about the signs of pre eclampsia, ttc. It sounds like you are being well monitored, and are on top of things, which is a big plus.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you ladies. 

TTC - I hope your blood pressure stays down for the duration.


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed it doesn't get any worse, ttc!

I went to my first La Leche League meeting tonight, it was great! Lots of women with lots of advice.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I've been through the name book twice and can't find anything i love even as remotely as much as i loved Calista the first time round, as soon as i saw it, i knew it would be her name. Worried i will end up just settling for a "that'll do" name for this one. Any suggestions? Names i like but hubby doesn't are: Claudia, Arabella, Annabelle, Lydia. I'm open to anything!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm feeling the same Poodle, there are no names that I definitely want to use like I had with my DD. I had her name since I was a child! Boys names in particular are tricky for me.


----------



## smawfl

TTC hope all is ok xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc I hope it doesn't turn it to be pre-e, if it makes you feel any better I had only put on 2/3lb at 11 weeks then 5lb st about 19 weeks, seems to go in fits and starts because I've now at 24 weeks jumped up to 14lb gain. 
Not diet related here either, although I've resting a little more I've not been eating at much, and actually a lot healthier. 
Xx


----------



## Shey

I have names picked already. Next Monday im going for a 4D scan cause when i webt to my doctor the baby had its legs closed so weccouldn't tell if it was a boy or girl.


----------



## soon2bmumof3x

hey everyone! my name is karen, im 22 expecting my third baby,
the 5th of feb :)


----------



## ttc126

Hi soontobe :) 

Thank you everyone :) Ras that does make me feel better actually. The nurse told me she always sees ladies gain differently with #2 so I'm glad to know maybe it is just our bodies catching up :) I just still feel a little crappy that I'm only 4 pounds from my ending weight with ds1 lol!!!! Still got quite a few weeks to go! 

I'm so bad with names! If you go to the baby name genie site you can put in names you like and it generates suggestions :) Another thing I did was Google "sibling names for ds name" :) Names are hard!!!! Especially for #2++++ :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm definitely gaining differently this time, it was pretty steady with ds but I gained a lot. This time hopefully going to be less but it's hard to say due to the way I'm not gaining a set amount weekly. 
Xx


----------



## Shey

I gained a pound. My first appointment i was 208, then 209, now im 210. So not gaining much then i did with my DS.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies... i've gained 4 stone!! That's 56lbs.... i'll worry about getting it off when they get here. I lost 78lbs in less than year to get pregnant in the first place. I am not going to worry so long as my boys and me are healthy :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Obesity runs in my family on my dad'sside. So its not good for me to be over weight. Since i have a heart murmur.


----------



## MellyH

Shey, fingers crossed bubs is on show at the 4D scan!

shells, I've put on ~27lbs. My OB only wants me to put on another 10-15, and I'm like, good luck lady. I've put that on in the last four weeks! And I have (hopefully) another 15 weeks to go!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Shey, fingers crossed bubs is on show at the 4D scan!
> 
> shells, I've put on ~27lbs. My OB only wants me to put on another 10-15, and I'm like, good luck lady. I've put that on in the last four weeks! And I have (hopefully) another 15 weeks to go!

I needed to eat so much in the early days i gained rapidly - now i hardly eat anything i nibble and i'm full lol but i am still gaining like i'm scoffing all day long lol Nobody has weighed me - but i know my OB will on 3rd November will be interesting to see what they have to say about the weight gain lol


----------



## savvysaver

I have gained 13 lbs so far and I really feel like my stomach is popping out this week. Seems like my belly button is stretched so far and the line down my stomach is getting darker.


----------



## MellyH

shells, savvy - did you guys get an additional long-ish scan after your anatomy scan? I just had a phone call from the diagnostic department saying my OB had ordered a scan after my appointment last week, and they didn't know why, but that the appointment would be 45-60 minutes. So I emailed her (my OB) and got the following reply: 

Good morning Melly,

Dr. F is currently attending patient's at this time but I spoke with Dr. F and she said the ultrasound is for evaluation of fetal growth (anatomy) of your twins. Please let our department know if you have any other questions or concerns. 

Thank you,
[Nurse]

So yeah, just wondering if this is a routine twin scan? When I asked her last week if she was happy with the anatomy scan she said yes, everything looked good, and she did a quick measurement and they were both measuring a little ahead (22weeks instead of 21weeks). So I guess I'm just confused why/if they need to be measured again, and if so why it would be such a long scan.


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, I have scans scheduled every 4 weeks and they will be even closer together later in pregnancy. I had the anatomy scan at 19 weeks and the scan last week at 23 weeks. They told me it would be a 60 minute scan - but it was more like 30-35 minutes and then the tech had to discuss the results with the doctors, etc. So we were there probably 50 minutes. In this scan she took a look at a few things that the babies wouldn't show at the anatomy scan and she double checked their kidney functions, measurements of their heads, heart beats, etc. She also checked the length of my cervix. I think it is just a routine thing they do when you have multiples...or at least at the hospital I go to. My next scan is scheduled in 3 weeks when I will be 27 weeks.


----------



## MellyH

Okay, this sounds the same then, I had my anatomy scan at 19 weeks and this one will be at 24 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome soontobe! 

I have gained 25 pounds... will see how that ends up! I'm not that worried, but want to stay healthy/eat healthy and all of that. My dr had originally said that 30 pounds is her suggested gain. Will definitely surpass that and then some at this rate! I think I have been eating too much sugar lately, but it is hard to obey all the rules from no deli meat down to this much of this and that vitamin etc...

My OH is finally into talking about names. I seem to get really nervous just thinking about it now. I guess this is slowly getting real, and I am just so anxious for the path to run smoothly.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly i also have a scan every 4 weeks since 20 weeks :) It is just regular growth scans to make sure if there is any kind of IUGR then they notice it sooner and can monitor - if they notice anything then they would move them to every 2 weeks (UK) i've had scans at 9 wks, 12 wks, 20 wks, 24 wks... my next is on 12th Nov for my 28 week - they schedule the next one after each one over here - so 32wks and 36 wks if we get that far :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am getting a growth scan (I assume a pretty short one) at my next appt. I was 19 weeks at the anatomy scan and will be 25 at the next one. I think that is it for me for scans unless they do a third tri growth check that I don't know about.


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub, the name conversations definitely make things feel more real!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I gained between 4&5 stone (14lb in a st) pregnant with ds, over a stone and a half was lost the day I had him and 3 stone by 6 weeks pp. Unfortunately I ate badly after that and failed to return to pre pregnancy weight although I got within 12lb of pre pregnancy weight from when he was 2 til before I got pregnant. 
Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Hi everyone :flower: I've just been enjoying reading for the past week or so. I've been having a fun time: pelvic and hip pain, back pain, and the best of all: got woken up by an INSANE leg cramp last night. So I'm really soaking up the joys of pregnancy right now. It's freaking me out a little because I want a natural birth and I feel discouraged by my lack of tolerance for these pains, but I know birth is different because it has a purpose and relief comes when the baby comes out. So I just have to try to stay positive. I hope my pelvic pain doesn't get worse and worse, but that's kind of what I'm expecting seeing as I'm only going to get bigger. I hope no one else is dealing with these pains. It's pretty inconvenient to need help carrying things and sometimes not being able to even walk or get in the car without feeling like I'm ripping my pelvis in two. Trying to remember it's all for the baby. Don't break mommy, little baby! Lol.


----------



## RaspberryK

Megan - I can honestly say constant hip pain, cramops and other pregnancy woes were/are worse than labour and birth.
The exhaustion (long 26 hour labour) was the hardest part, believe in yourself, you will do it. 
I'm the worlds biggest wimp, I had an over 10lb baby with no pain relief except 2 cocodamol 6 hours before he was born. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry about all the aches and pains, Megan. :( Perhaps you could find a physio with pregnancy experience near you? 

My back has started aching, and that gets me down, too. I don't think that is a reflection of how you will handle labour though... I think long term aches are a lot harder to cope with than more intense pain that is shorter-lived and with the instant reward of a baby (I hope!). :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

Exactly surprisebub
... I'm just rubbish at wording it right. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Raspberry- it is very nice to hear you say it, having been through childbirth once before! :flower:


----------



## Captain

I know how you feel Megan! My back pain has been unbearable some nights and last night it was crippling. I've had to get my husband to help me sit/stand and walk to the bathroom! Having that coupled with a severe storm that rolled through last night (I was wide awake until 5AM!) it was a real stinker!

Do we have anyone from Ottawa in here? I don't think we do but just in case.. I hope they're staying safe! My brother in law works for the government there and is currently on lock down, scary stuff. What's the world coming to eh?


----------



## Feronia

I totally agree, Raspberry! The exhaustion was by far the worst part of my 56 hour labour. The hip and pelvic pain I get occasionally is awful and I sympathize with you, Megan. It sounds like you have it a lot worse, and it really can't be compared to labour sensations. I'd rather go through labour unmedicated than deal with constant pain in my hips and joints!

I was at my pre-natal yoga class the other day and the teacher had us practice moving our arms up and down in a certain way that was really painful to the muscles for 3 minutes straight! She said it was to simulate contractions in order to learn how to breathe through them. I blurted out "I'm sorry, this is WAY worse than a contraction -- plus contractions don't last for 3 minutes!" :haha:
Point is, I really don't think it can be simulated!


----------



## MellyH

At the prenatal class last week they said to practice holding an ice cube on your hand for 60 seconds and practicing your breathing/relaxation/coping techniques.


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Melly i also have a scan every 4 weeks since 20 weeks :) It is just regular growth scans to make sure if there is any kind of IUGR then they notice it sooner and can monitor - if they notice anything then they would move them to every 2 weeks (UK) i've had scans at 9 wks, 12 wks, 20 wks, 24 wks... my next is on 12th Nov for my 28 week - they schedule the next one after each one over here - so 32wks and 36 wks if we get that far :thumbup:

Bummer, no twin-twin scans next month...my appointment is on November 11th! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Anyone else getting leg cramps at night? I am so tired of waking up out of a deep sleep with a terrible leg cramp...plus my leg continues to hurt for a day or two after the cramp. Mainly my right leg. Totally worth the pain for these twins!

Thanks for the ideas on practicing for labor!


----------



## MellyH

Ahhhh mine is November 4th. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia I hope we both get shorter labours this time! 
Most others that I've spoken to think I'm mad because I said I'd rather be in labour than have spd/pgo/sciatica etc etc. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Savvy I'm getting more pins and needles type sensation on my hip/leg where I get the most pressure when I lay down. I'm doubling up a duvet under tonight in the hope that helps. 
Xx


----------



## Pens

I haven't weighed myself since I was 12 weeks so I expect that my eyes will nearly fall out of my head when I do decide to weigh myself next. 
I've also been getting really bad lower back ache, it was so bad the other evening that it made me sick! I haven't got leg cramp yet although I have been woken up in the night by the feeling of it coming but thankfully it buggered off! Not looking forward to that one!


----------



## Feronia

I don't really think those "techniques" really help prepare you for labour to be honest! That was my point -- the simulation she had us do was absolutely nothing like a contraction. :haha: The best things I did to prepare were to practice breathing and visualization techniques -- things that really helped me stay calm during pregnancy. Then I used those coping techniques during contractions and they helped a lot! Plus a natural contraction doesn't last more than a minute, and then you get a sweet break. ;)


----------



## MellyH

Sorry I should have explained more fully (was typing during a meeting! :lol: ) - it sounded like the point of the ice cube thing was for you to practice a few different things and work out what worked best for you as a coping technique. 

I've been practicing my breathing every night before bed at the same time that I'm doing my hip/glute stretches the chiro gave me. And I told my husband last night to help me conjure up an imaginary safe happy place (and we were lying in bed in the dark cuddling and he said 'here works for me' :cloud9: ).


----------



## Feronia

Oh, I see! I've read about the ice cube thing in Birthing From Within, and while I haven't tried it myself, I do see how it could help in that way. Plus with an ice cube you're just sitting there trying to deal with a sensation instead of physically needing to move your arms in a painful way. My breathing techniques did not work with the arm challenge! :haha:

Oh I've heard swimming can help with back/leg/joint pain!


----------



## Megamegan

I'm almost in tears after reading your responses, ladies. Thank you so much. You have really relieved the majority of my fear of my pain tolerance. I was feeling really bummed out and considering sorta giving up on all my efforts to get through labor naturally. But after some pep talking with my friends and from you guys, I feel much better and I'm back to my plan.

And about the leg cramps: I had the first one of my whole life this morning at 6:30 and it woke me up from a deep sleep during a dream... I realized what it was and it seized up more and more, and I was in my hotel room by myself yelling out in agony for about 4 or 5 minutes. During that time, I started to think "Maybe I should try visualization during this thing because I know it will go away soon" and that helped me calm down and breathe through it. So even though nothing can imitate the sensation of a contraction, at least we can practice controlling our mindset during whatever pain we are having. 

But I wanted to also say, my friend on FB swears by this- to keep mustard accessible and whenever a leg cramp comes on, have a teaspoon of mustard and it should make the pain go away faster. I have no clue if it works, but this lady swears it does. My mom had them during pregnancy and she says having a glass of milk before bed helps prevent them (but I can't really stomach milk). And of course the typical "eat a banana" (or prunes which have more potassium but not many people know that) and drink water... it does sound like a certain balance of minerals and nutrients in your body plays a role in getting leg cramps, but it's not an exact science.


----------



## Megamegan

Also Feronia- yes swimming is a freaking Godsend!!! But it only lasts while you're in the water. And you have to be careful not to do breaststroke or too rigorous kicking, because it might make the pain even worse once you get out of the pool. I'm a huge fan of the water and since I'm in a hotel, I'm about to go swimming right now actually. It makes you so weightless and I could just float there for hours.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies: finally caught up after being AWOL a few days. Have been in and out of the midwife office the past two days. Sigh. :| They did a test yesterday on discharge I was having, as it seemed excessive. The PH was + for amniotic fluid (except the strips don't say WHAT it is, just a PH level reading and there's multiple things that can trigger it). Both ferning test and internal peek said no to amniotic fluid. They kept me for awhile, made me change my pad and take a walk and come back. Bone dry pad, repeat tests, no +PH, no other weird signs. 

Sent me home, took me back today. Again -PH, looks like I *may* be starting a little infection so they sent a culture to be tested. But as of now, I'm on pelvic rest for the remainder of pregnancy 'in case of' a leak, but they don't believe that's it. 

However, of course, because nothing in my pregnancy can ever just be smooth (lol), she said my cervix was a little soft. I blinked and asked if that's concerning and the midwife paused and said, "Well love, anything not quite 'normal' with you is a little concerning," (high risk and all), but she continued to reassure me that since I'm almost 24 weeks and they don't do checks of the cervix at all my appointments, she didn't think it was any cause for concern right now. But they'll be continuing their diligence in monitoring me, with hopes to get me to at least 36 weeks. 

:brat: I feel like I'm losing my mind, trying not to be worried but still combating concerns. I don't know if I've cried so much this whole pregnancy as I did this week. Hoping I can get get control over myself and relax for awhile, now. 

Anyway sorry for the rant, props to anyone who actually read that crap. But I'm just a little frustrated, hoping all goes smoothly going forward. 

Have missed you ladies, but am glad things seem to be going well as a whole with everyone. :)


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs Megan and swan. :hugs: We're in such a vulnerable place right now, it's easy to understand how our fears can start to overwhelm us.
Swan, I hope it's not anything too worrying with the infection and 'softness'.


----------



## SurpriseBub

How lovely, Melly! :) what a softie :) 

Funnily enough I saw the ice cube thing on a tv show today! I think I will look into breathing exercises a little down the line. I think on the day I will do ok- I am good when there is something to do/deal with/aim to get through. I find being patient and waiting for things very challenging, and that has definitely applied during pregnancy!


----------



## RaspberryK

Megan- my mil swears by tonic water for those types of leg cramps. Something to do with quinine? You'd have to look that up obviously as I don't know anything about it. 
My dh gets leg cramps from lack of salt so he says. 

Oh no swan! Glad they are looking after you though. Is the pelvic rest due to infection incase your waters have actually broken? Or in fear of setting anything off? You could always try/research condoms if it's the former if you wanted/needed to. 
We will be using condoms or using the withdrawal method incase that enzyme in the sperm softens my already soft and dilating cervix. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Big hugs, swan. :hugs: I was in the OR a couple of weeks ago for lots of discharge and some weird pains. I tested negative then (and again last week at a regular appt) for amniotic fluid, but ph was off, and i ended up being positive for bacterial vaginosis (now on round two of antibiotics :(). Booooo. I did see a home infection test kit at the chemists, but didn't get it to do myself, as a + for an infection can be confused with amniotic fluid... so, long story short- bv and amniotic fluid can come up the same when they do a quick test (just like you said). So, if they did a specific amniotic fluid test, and that was negative it sounds pretty good and you might well be on the bv wagon. (hopefully this makes sense!) An infection isnt great, but easily treated. :)

It is really scary when anything strange happens. My OH was away when this all kicked off, and I was in tears. A lot. Thinking of you! 

The good news is that you are being monitored, and you are so close to 24 weeks. Every day your baby is bigger and stronger! Remember that your tests didn't show anything really sinister, and you and your dr are on top of things. You are being watched, and nothing says you won't get to 36+ weeks. It is easy to worry about the worst, but try to keep positive. :hugs:

Wishing you lots of good news from here.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I find the whole 'slightly soft cervix' thing disconcerting but since they've not been checking it all along, they have nothing to compare it to and she didn't feel it was effaced at all. So I'm like, okay. Guess for now I just need to chill. :rofl: Yeah, okay. 

Raspberry: bit of both! She doesn't want to risk infection, or bothering infection if I have a bacterial thing brewing down there. But also she doesn't want to risk stirring me up or having my uterus tighten from O and such. So for the moment, they're being cautious and we can "re discuss" at my true appointment, which is next week.


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, so sorry to hear, but I am glad they are keeping an eye on you. Hoping things look better at your next check up. Never apologize for what you post, we are all here to read and send positive thoughts. :hugs: 

I have read a few tips on the leg cramps...potassium could be low, calcium could be low...I eat a banana every day and a baked potato a few times a week, I consistently test low for potassium so that could very well be my problem. I am unable to drink milk but am able to eat cheese so I try to eat as much as possible including string cheese if I wake up at night hungry. One more tip, if you do get leg cramps in the middle of the night you are suppose to stand up...I am lucky if I can even move my leg, so I read it is also helpful to point your toes to your nose and stretch the muscle. It helps if I catch them early. I am still waiting for the "glowing" stage of pregnancy...no one ever mentions all the pain and worrying! I guess at least one positive is actually seeing the twins kick and punch at my tummy! :)


----------



## MellyH

Swan, are you comfortable checking your own cervix? (With clean hands!) The nurse midwife said the cervix softens from the firmness of the end of your nose, to the firmness of your earlobe, to the softness of your lips, over the course of labour. Even if it's hard to compare, maybe you could start monitoring it and seeing if you notice any changes?


----------



## RaspberryK

MellyH said:


> Swan, are you comfortable checking your own cervix? (With clean hands!) The nurse midwife said the cervix softens from the firmness of the end of your nose, to the firmness of your earlobe, to the softness of your lips, over the course of labour. Even if it's hard to compare, maybe you could start monitoring it and seeing if you notice any changes?

I've been doing this to check for changes too. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

This is how much I'm overthinking boys names at this point. I downloaded the social security names database awhile back and have been making some plots. For example:
 



Attached Files:







boynames.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SurpriseBub

Anything at all out if the ordinary is definitely scary, swan! 

I doubt I will ever glow, I just hope to feel a little less worried as time goes on. We shall see.


----------



## SurpriseBub

RE: checking your own cervix... just wondering- did you ask your midwife or dr what they thought about doing it? I would like the reassurance of checking, but I haven't dared go anywhere near it, lest I introduce infection/bacteria or somehow cause it to change. just curious if you got the green light from your doctor, or just felt it was right and that you know what you are doing? 

I know people do it while they are ttc, but I guess the baby being in there makes me leery.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Captain said:


> I know how you feel Megan! My back pain has been unbearable some nights and last night it was crippling. I've had to get my husband to help me sit/stand and walk to the bathroom! Having that coupled with a severe storm that rolled through last night (I was wide awake until 5AM!) it was a real stinker!
> 
> Do we have anyone from Ottawa in here? I don't think we do but just in case.. I hope they're staying safe! My brother in law works for the government there and is currently on lock down, scary stuff. What's the world coming to eh?

I'm not in Ottawa...but the whole Country is very upset over the events today :(
Pretty shocking....


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> At my last appointment, we got an information pack on cord blood banking... Our doctor didn't really offer advice either way, but I plan to ask her opinion next time. Just curious on what you ladies are thinking about it? And did you do it for earlier pregnancies?
> 
> ...I really don't know what I think yet!
> 
> I'm doing delayed cord clamping again this time, too, (we will wait until the cord stops pulsing) and you can't do both. I think that the immediate effects of delayed cord clamping are far better than doing cord blood banking, and if this is private cord banking, the chances of it helping your child in the future are SLIM!
> 
> When you do delayed cord clamping, though, your baby receives about 30% more of the fetal-placental blood volume, which really is significant when it comes to iron stores and the prevention of anemia. There are a host of benefits! Ultimately it's your choice and don't let anyone pressure you otherwise, but read about both options extensively if you can.Click to expand...

I'm curious if my Dr will let me do delayed cord clamping....? It feels like my next appointment is so far away, and I have soooo many questions this time compared to last month.

I've had people bugging me at work about me lifting...and hurting baby...even someone told me I couldn't reach above my head as I was facing product on a top shelf. I swear I'm not lifting more than 20lbs...
I only do what I feel comfortable with. 

Anyone else with physical jobs or even just home life being physical with other little ones?


----------



## huckleberrry

Swan - so sorry you're having a rough time.

Megan - I was also woken up by an awful leg cramp in the middle of the night. I started drinking more water and haven't had one since. But may just be coincidence that I didn't have another!

I'm in Ottawa - well, Hull - across the river in Quebec a kilometre away. It was really crazy. We were on lockdown for a few hours (not that anyone was venturing outside anyways!), and lots of people had family/friends either in or near Parliament. We could see one of the interprovincial bridges from our windows, and it was jammed all day while the police searched cars.


----------



## MellyH

How scary, huckleberry :(

SurpriseBub, I haven't done it myself yet, but that's why I stipulated clean hands!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> How scary, huckleberry :(
> 
> SurpriseBub, I haven't done it myself yet, but that's why I stipulated clean hands!

True! I did note that you said that :) just curious whether it is advised not to, or whether drs feel it is ok.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm personally comfortable checking my cervix since I did check it all through my months of TTC.

But as I am on pelvic rest, they want nothing inside my vagina, despite how clean I may make my hands. She said its not likely they'll even monitor it as much with checks as with ultrasound until I am a little further, to avoid irritating the cervix or risking introduction of bacteria. 

So for now the only things going in are her sterile speculum if she feels the need to check on things. Otherwise I just get to sit and be nervous about it. LOL. but probably for the better as I hadn't checked it at all since I got pregnant so I have no "control texture" to which I can compare. Thus, maybe my current state of "slightly soft" is just as firm as it gets for me. We can never know - for now. So it would probably just be another cause for concern if I did keep checking LOL. 

Hopefully since she didn't see or feel effacement, it's just another freak thing, like everything else with me seems to be. I am on the shots so that's supposed to give me some hope. Rofl.


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Melly i also have a scan every 4 weeks since 20 weeks :) It is just regular growth scans to make sure if there is any kind of IUGR then they notice it sooner and can monitor - if they notice anything then they would move them to every 2 weeks (UK) i've had scans at 9 wks, 12 wks, 20 wks, 24 wks... my next is on 12th Nov for my 28 week - they schedule the next one after each one over here - so 32wks and 36 wks if we get that far :thumbup:
> 
> Bummer, no twin-twin scans next month...my appointment is on November 11th! :)Click to expand...

Lol just shows how regular they are though same day last time and only one day apart this time lol

I suffer Leg cramps and the only thing when it happens that helps me is to stretch the muscle by pointing toes to nose. Occasionally massaging it is you catch it before it goes into a full cramp can help to.

I feel you ladies on the pelvis hip and back pain. I tried to climb into a high hotel bed on Saturday. .. think it made my pelvis move at the front oh I screamed and scared dh lol since then I've been in agony most of the time.

Thinking of all those in Canada!

Swan hope the pelvic rest does the trick and things don't progress with your cervix. Hope its not fluid your leaking and its something that is simply treated. X


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> RE: checking your own cervix... just wondering- did you ask your midwife or dr what they thought about doing it? I would like the reassurance of checking, but I haven't dared go anywhere near it, lest I introduce infection/bacteria or somehow cause it to change. just curious if you got the green light from your doctor, or just felt it was right and that you know what you are doing?
> 
> I know people do it while they are ttc, but I guess the baby being in there makes me leery.

My doctor has to check because of my lletz treatment.
Since I have to insert 3 pessaries daily I figured it wouldn't be much different to check whilst I was there every so often. 
I don't really see it as any different in introducing to bacteria than foreplay/sex. 

Xx


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Lol just shows how regular they are though same day last time and only one day apart this time lol
> 
> I suffer Leg cramps and the only thing when it happens that helps me is to stretch the muscle by pointing toes to nose. Occasionally massaging it is you catch it before it goes into a full cramp can help to.

We are basically on the same schedule though I am a week behind (24 weeks+ right now). I could have picked any day that week but I hate early Monday morning appointments so I picked Tuesday at 7 am, that way my hubby can come and still get to work at a reasonable time. 

If I catch the cramp early it really helps to stretch and it usually goes away immediately. The other night I wasn't so lucky, my foot was locked pointed down and my whole calf was rock hard and the muscle was like bulging out. Sitting there screaming I had to physically move my foot and leg. My calf is still sore even though it is a few days later.


----------



## MellyH

Owwww the leg cramps sound painful, in glad I've avoided that symptom at least!


----------



## ttc126

Swan I'm sorry to hear about your worrying symptoms :( Hang in there and I'm sure everything will be ok :) :hugs:

Sorry about the terrible leg cramps ladies!!!! 

A quick update on me.... So yesterday my dr had me in to the office because i was having vision stuff with the headache that had lasted over a week. Once I was there she checked me over and then sent me over to l&d to be admitted for monitoring and tests. Everything is ok. On my pre e blood work my ldh was slightly elevated and my albumin was slightly low. My bp remained fine and no protein in my urine so I'm clear there for now. They think the severe headache was caused by my anemia So i may get a blood transfusion soon... we'll see. I was given some sort of narcotic for my head and i finally slept well for the first time in a few weeks and my headache is almost totally gone.


----------



## Feronia

So sorry about what's happening with you, swan! Fingers crossed everything is okay, and I'm glad you were - for amniotic fluid. Did your midwife say your cervix was effaced or just soft? Being soft is normal during pregnancy, and since you've had a baby before, being open up to about a fingertip is also normal, but thinning out at this stage is not. It might be a good idea to check your cervix occasionally for changes. You far less likely to introduce infection compared to someone else checking your cervix as long as your hands are clean.

I checked my cervix all the time when I was in early labour and active labour and got to be pretty accurate in assessing my dilation. I also even felt DD's ear, which was super weird (and let me know she was in a bad position)!
There's a guide here on checking your own cervix: https://wisewomanwayofbirth.com/tag/cervix/
I do think it's empowering and I wouldn't ask any doctor for permission to touch a part of my own body... as long as you're gentle and have clean hands, you're going to have a much better idea of your own comfort and safety compared to someone else. 

Also, it's widely recognized by medical organizations that delayed cord clamping is preferred for the health of the baby, so unless there's an emergency and baby needs immediate care, your doctor should REALLY agree to it! It's absolutely your choice anyway!

ttc126 I hope everything is okay with you and that you get the blood transfusion if that's what you need! Glad you were able to finally get some sleep, that must have been stressful...


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> Swan I'm sorry to hear about your worrying symptoms :( Hang in there and I'm sure everything will be ok :) :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about the terrible leg cramps ladies!!!!
> 
> A quick update on me.... So yesterday my dr had me in to the office because i was having vision stuff with the headache that had lasted over a week. Once I was there she checked me over and then sent me over to l&d to be admitted for monitoring and tests. Everything is ok. On my pre e blood work my ldh was slightly elevated and my albumin was slightly low. My bp remained fine and no protein in my urine so I'm clear there for now. They think the severe headache was caused by my anemia So i may get a blood transfusion soon... we'll see. I was given some sort of narcotic for my head and i finally slept well for the first time in a few weeks and my headache is almost totally gone.

Your having such a rough time bless ya :hugs: Hope things settle down for you and you can try and enjoy some of this pregnancy without worry xx


----------



## savvysaver

ttc, sending positive thoughts and I am glad you were finally able to get some rest. Glad they are keeping watch and monitoring everything they can.


----------



## MiniBump

Glad to see everyone is either well or receiving good care!

I had a fall today :blush: Tripped over the kerb and went down on my knees, face first into a brick wall. Luckily it was outside the children's centre where I volunteer so my midwife was there and saw it happen. She took me in to be checked over and baby seemed fine but, because I'm Rh- I had to go to hospital to have bloods and an anti-D injection. I'm sore with a few grazes and bruises and I'm still worried about the baby but, hopefully, everything will be fine. My pride was hurt more than anything, how embarrassing!!


----------



## Izzie74

MiniBump said:


> Glad to see everyone is either well or receiving good care!
> 
> I had a fall today :blush: Tripped over the kerb and went down on my knees, face first into a brick wall. Luckily it was outside the children's centre where I volunteer so my midwife was there and saw it happen. She took me in to be checked over and baby seemed fine but, because I'm Rh- I had to go to hospital to have bloods and an anti-D injection. I'm sore with a few grazes and bruises and I'm still worried about the baby but, hopefully, everything will be fine. My pride was hurt more than anything, how embarrassing!!

Oh dear. Poor you. Glad baby fine. I've got my anti d in two weeks.


----------



## xxshellsxx

MiniBump said:


> Glad to see everyone is either well or receiving good care!
> 
> I had a fall today :blush: Tripped over the kerb and went down on my knees, face first into a brick wall. Luckily it was outside the children's centre where I volunteer so my midwife was there and saw it happen. She took me in to be checked over and baby seemed fine but, because I'm Rh- I had to go to hospital to have bloods and an anti-D injection. I'm sore with a few grazes and bruises and I'm still worried about the baby but, hopefully, everything will be fine. My pride was hurt more than anything, how embarrassing!!

Oh no :( Hope it's only your knees and ego thats bruised and bubs is fine :flower:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry about the fall, mini bump! Hopefully you are feeling better, and your pride is on the mend ;)

You are such a trooper, ttc! Glad you got some rest, and hope things will be on the up shortly. 

I agree you shouldn't need your doctor's approval to check your own cervix. I was just curious, as tempting as it sounds I would be afraid of causing more issues than the checking would solve. :flower:


----------



## MellyH

Oh MiniBump, sorry about the fall. I would be worried as well, justified or not! I hope the knees don't hurt too much.

I had another random vomit this morning, lost all my breakfast just before leaving for work. Hmph! Maybe the kids are turning against oatmeal?!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no minibump! Xx


----------



## 2nd time

So my 4yo dd broke up rrom school today for her first ever halfbterm break I am so glad, whenvshe is at schoolmi end up loafing and unloading 4 kids so majy times on tuesday I counted I hand lifted them either in or outnof the cwr 48 times they weigh sn avwrage of 24lb esch so thats 1152lb 
I lifted in one day no wonder im tired as thwtsnjuetbthe car lowting let aoone cooking clesning and packing for our movr in 19 days.


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia - thankfully, she said she didn't feel any effacement. Just mentioned it was softer than she expected - but that since she never checked it before, she had nothing for comparison. 

Tbh I am so sensitive in there I don't want anyone or anything in there. I truly wonder if I'm developing an infection. It's very sensitive. :( hopefully tomorrow they'll have an answer for me about that!


----------



## MellyH

swan, good that you're paying attention, and do go back if you're worried. I've had a pretty substantial increase in discharge in the last week, quite watery and sweet/semeny smelling. Starting to get a little concerned about the volume - I flooded the panty liner I was wearing this morning within about two hours, whereas previously a panty liner had been fine for the level of discharge I was having. Yesterday I flooded through my underpants and pants (hence wearing the panty liner today).


----------



## Feronia

swan, fingers crossed about your results tomorrow! It's good you're getting it looked into.

minibump, so sorry about your fall! Glad your baby is okay and that you were right there to get checked out.


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds a lot like what happened to me (BV), melly- sudden increase etc. I would suggest calling/getting in to see your dr. They can test for amniotic fluid to put your mind at ease, and if it is an infection they just need to do a swab and will give you antibiotics :flower: Also- if ever you are really worried just go to the ER. Better safe than sorry etc.


----------



## MellyH

Thanks SurpriseBub. In L&D now getting checked out! Hopefully for nothing/an infection/incontinence rather than amniotic fluid!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Thanks SurpriseBub. In L&D now getting checked out! Hopefully for nothing/an infection/incontinence rather than amniotic fluid!

Wishing you good news! It is a nerve wracking place to be, but definitely the best place you can be if you are worried. Hope it all goes well :)


----------



## MellyH

Looks like an infection, she said there were lots of white blood cells and everything was quite red and swollen (most painful speculum exam ever!). She sent off some cultures but in the meantime she's prescribed me a course of antibiotics. She checked my cervical length which was 'nice and long' and checked the fluids levels around the babies and they looked fine, they're both head down now - stay there please! :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds great, melly. :) Good to know where you stand and most importantly that nothing major is going on. :) you pretty much got told exactly what I did. Boo but yay for just an infection. 

I didn't want to make this joke before when you were waiting to be seen, but now all is well: Ahhhh, pregnancy... surely the only time in your life when you whole heartedly hope you might be pissing yourself! ;)


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha seriously! I was laughing at the doctor and saying I wasn't sure what I was hoping for more - incontinence or an infection, as long as it wasn't amniotic fluid! When else are you ever hoping for incontinence or an infection?! :lol:


----------



## smawfl

Ah Melly that made me chuckle but so glad all is well!!


----------



## Megamegan

Lol Surprise and Melly, you guys are funny :) Melly I'm glad to hear you're getting it taken care of and it wasn't anything more serious!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow I have fallen so far behind. So sorry. It's been a crazy week. I'll try to catch up later. Today taking my DD to the zoo with a friend. :) 
I photographed a newborn yesterday and I am incredibly sore! My back and legs hurt so bad. 
23 weeks tomorrow and I've gained 14 lbs which seems to be about the same as with my DD. I can see my baby boy bouncing around in my belly now although this week he has been somewhat quiet. Maybe a growth spurt? 
Hope all is well with everyone! Have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Too funny and so true. I hope everyone who has infections clears up soon without problems.


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. Melly. Things you never ever expect yourself to think: "I hope I just peed myself." That was me all week until I went and got checked LOL. 

Glad they got you in and are treating your infection!


----------



## savvysaver

Glad to hear everything is okay Melly! 

Swan, I hope you are doing okay.

Pregnancy is funny...my friend warned me a while back that I would most likely pee myself a bit if I laughed, coughed, etc. Oh the joys! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Still no news on my labs. Lame! She had hoped they'd be in by today but looks like waiting until Monday unless they manage to call her tomorrow.


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sucks, swan. :( do you feel any better? Did they send you away with antibiotics or would they only prescribe something after the swab comes back? Hope whatever is going on, you are feeling better!


----------



## MrsTM1

Megamegan said:


> But I wanted to also say, my friend on FB swears by this- to keep mustard accessible and whenever a leg cramp comes on, have a teaspoon of mustard and it should make the pain go away faster. I have no clue if it works, but this lady swears it does. My mom had them during pregnancy and she says having a glass of milk before bed helps prevent them (but I can't really stomach milk). And of course the typical "eat a banana" (or prunes which have more potassium but not many people know that) and drink water... it does sound like a certain balance of minerals and nutrients in your body plays a role in getting leg cramps, but it's not an exact science.

My mom has horrid leg cramps, and always keeps a few sachets of the powdered Propel stuff in her pocket or beside her chair she sits in at home and beside her bed. Half a pack into a glass of water and the cramp stops about 5-6 minutes after she's got it down. Her docs have said that the quinine in it is what helps, just don't go overboard with it. Staying hydrated definitely helps, and when you're hurting, nearly anything is worth a shot so long as it doesn't put you or baby at risk!

Sorry that I've been missing for a few days, had 10 pages to catch up on today! I've been in hospital for 3 days and 2 nights - was finally able to come home yesterday afternoon. Went in due to lower bump cramps and severe vomiting, even though I had nothing in me. They think it's a UTI, and the test results will be back by Monday evening if not earlier. They think that the UTI was causing the cramps and that plus me worrying about it was causing the vomiting. While I was there, I ended up discovering that I now have asthma as well! Now have an inhaler to use as needed. I'm nice and bruised from my 12 needle marks (leg x 1, tummy x 4, wrists x 5 - O2 test, cannula - left elbow, and extra blood tests, right elbow). I also have borderline low iron, so I'm to eat more red meat and definitely keep taking my prenatals and they will be checked again later on. I also had 5 bags (1 litre each) of fluid while I was there! 

It felt so good to be in my own bed last night, even though it took about 20 minutes to end up getting comfortable enough to hold still and the bunnies are overjoyed at having me back home! 

As far as the weight gain goes, I weighed 282 pounds this morning, and I was 293 at booking in, so I'm still down 11 pounds! My average weight between March and June this year (between pregnancies) was 273-275 though, so I suppose I've 'technically' put on 7-9 pounds so far. 

Was able to hear the baby lots (2-3 times on the doppler per day!) while I was in hospital. All of the midwives that took care of me definitely agreed that we have an extremely wiggly baby that hates the doppler, lol! Still tries to kick it away any time it's on. :haha:

Anyway, other than resting more and using my inhaler when I need it, things are mostly back to normal here. Hopefully the 3rd time being in hospital this pregnancy is a charm and I won't have any more issues until baby is ready to come!


----------



## Feronia

Glad you're home and everything's okay MrsTM1! Hopefully everything clears up well for you. It sounds like a lot of people are getting UTIs and other infections at this point, so I wonder if it's more common. With DD I had a UTI around this point that was causing contractions, and my midwives cleared it up at home with skull cap and a round of antibiotics. So far I'm lucky this time but I'm being extra vigilant, especially since many of you are also experiencing these things! Fingers crossed everyone else stays healthy!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad you are on the mend, Mrstm!


----------



## swanxxsong

They didn't send me with anything -- didn't want to until they knew what's going on as they're not big into meds unless necessary where I go. lol. Feeling about the same. Hoping for some insight Monday! :)


----------



## MellyH

Glad you're back home MrsTM1, no fun being in hospital. :(

Feronia, I'm not really sure what I could have been more vigilant about to not get an infection! I've been staying hydrated and taking my prenatals and trying to be active. Ah well.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Glad you're on the mend, MrsTM!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry to all those suffering with infections! Get well soon!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Is anyone else undergoing a growth spurt? My belly button is starting to look strained... I wouldn't have thought mine would pop, but maybe it will after all!


----------



## xxyjadexx

My belly has deffo grown the past 2 weeks. I looked more fat than pregnant until now!


----------



## RaspberryK

Growth spurt this week, my skin has gone a lot tighter. Id been relatively stable in size from 19-24 weeks. 
This is this morning. .. 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/bump/20141026_130012_zpsr81bxv70.jpg

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely bump, raspberry! Looks like you are carrying quite high :)


----------



## savvysaver

Glad you are feeling better and back home MrsTM! 

SurpriseBub, My belly is starting to pop out a bit more...actually it seems to grow throughout the day so it is bigger at night. I don't think my belly button will pop but it is definitely stretched out and not too deep anymore.

Super cute bump raspberry!!


----------



## Feronia

I've been having heart-burn-like, acidic pain in my stomach lately. Does anyone know what that is? I don't think I've ever had heartburn before and googling tells me that heartburn is in the chest area and this is definitely my stomach. I appreciate any insight!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ugh that sounds unpleasant Feronia. :( I'm so sorry! Sadly no insight here. I have heartburn pretty much 24/7 but it's standard HB symptoms. :/


----------



## swanxxsong

Though come to think about it, I think that's now my friend described her IBS and gastritis flare ups. Maybe?


----------



## MellyH

Sorry Feronia, that sounds really unpleasant :( I don't have any advice.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Stomach ulcer, maybe?


----------



## RaspberryK

I think that's the difference this week that the top part has popped up and out a bit more so I look like I'm carrying high. I've had a lot of kicks and punches up in my right rib area and left hip bone area at the same time. 
Some of you will be pleased to hear that my belly button stretched out quite early and neverpopped but it went completely flat even horrifically massive and overdue. 
Feronia I think all the indigestion/acid reflux/excess acid and heartburn can feel like that. Sometimes I seem to get a combination of both. I noticed tomato based meals like soup and bolognese really set me off, but I can also suffer like you describe BEFORE I eat as if I've let my stomach get too empty. 
Have you tried looking up and cutting out the foods that are a known trigger?Or making a ffood diary so you can see a link? 
I'd try indigestion/hearburn chewables and see if it helps. If it does then you'll have an answer. 
I put up with terrible acid reflux and heartburn pregnant with ds and never went to the doctors but I will be sure to this pregnancy if it gets to the point that I can't control it myself. 
Xx


----------



## jmandrews

23 weeks as of Saturday. :)
Went to a wedding with my hubby over the weekend. 
Can't believe how fast time is flying by! 

ATM I think I have pink eye... Booo :( 
My belly button is permanently popped because I have an umbilical hernia caused by my first pregnancy. I hate it! 

Hope all is well and everyone has a great week! Any appts coming up?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MellyH

My belly button is pretty flat at this point too. Turns out there were some brown skin tags buried deep down in the bottom of it that I never really paid attention to that are now fabulously hogging all of the belly button attention. :lol:

My next appointments aren't for a couple of weeks. I have a check-up, the one-hour glucose test, and another scan to check the babies' growth and fluids, etc. In the meantime though I have multiple chiro and physio appointments! I was walking around Ikea for a few hours on the weekend and by the end I could barely walk. :(


----------



## ttc126

Oh so much going on here this weekend! 

Mrstm1, swan, and Melly I hope you're feeling better! :hugs:

Feronia, I'm sorry about your heartburn :(

Ras, gorgeous bump! :)

Jm, you look gorgeous in your picture! :)

I have an ultrasound and appointment with both my hematologist and my ob today. I'm still feeling pretty crap, but the horrible 6 day headache has stayed gone. I'll be glad to talk to my ob about my bloodwork etc since in the hospital it was the on-call. 

Ok ladies I'm struggling here. I like my house very clean, but have nowhere near the energy to keep doing it. In the past I've paid my teenage sister to help with bathrooms and a couple other things, but she's having health issues atm and I don't want to ask her. We have a cleaning service coming for an estimate tomorrow, but i don't know if I can actually go through with getting help... ugh the guilt! I'm a stay at home mom i shouldn't be hiring help but I'm just feeling so beyond my limits physically.


----------



## MellyH

TTC, you're a stay at home mum who is full-time growing a person inside them. You're allowed to be tired. 

My husband had to get up at 5am this morning to call into a meeting on the east coast and I offered to get up and make him some coffee or breakfast or something and he was like "No, no, you keep sleeping and making two amazing babies." :cloud9:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely picture, JM- you are a very cute couple! :) 

I felt my first vaguely rib punches last night, raspberry.. I can't quite fathom how big Baby is getting!! 

I wouldn't feel the slightest amount of guilt about getting a cleaner, ttc. Pre-pregnancy I was doing a weekly thorough clean... now, not so much. These days me and OH sort of fumble something half decent together. You have so much going on with your health, the baby, and your son... all of those things are more important- enjoy a good few months off cleaning duty, I say! :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

ttc126 said:


> I have an ultrasound and appointment with both my hematologist and my ob today. I'm still feeling pretty crap, but the horrible 6 day headache has stayed gone. I'll be glad to talk to my ob about my bloodwork etc since in the hospital it was the on-call.
> 
> Ok ladies I'm struggling here. I like my house very clean, but have nowhere near the energy to keep doing it. In the past I've paid my teenage sister to help with bathrooms and a couple other things, but she's having health issues atm and I don't want to ask her. We have a cleaning service coming for an estimate tomorrow, but i don't know if I can actually go through with getting help... ugh the guilt! I'm a stay at home mom i shouldn't be hiring help but I'm just feeling so beyond my limits physically.

So sorry you still aren't feeling well. I am glad the headaches are gone but hopefully the doctors are able to help you today.

I don't think you should feel bad about hiring some help, you need your rest too so you can stay strong. I am definitely hiring help once the twins arrive (or if I have trouble near the end of my pregnancy). You could always ask if they could clean every other week, that is what my elderly aunt does. Then she can just do a little light cleaning on the weeks they don't clean. 

Think of it as you are doing what is best for you and the baby and this is just temporary. 

Good luck at your appointments today! :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> I've been having heart-burn-like, acidic pain in my stomach lately. Does anyone know what that is? I don't think I've ever had heartburn before and googling tells me that heartburn is in the chest area and this is definitely my stomach. I appreciate any insight!

I have IBS, I used to have extreme stomach pains based on what I ate. It was a lot of cramping and just plain uncomfortable. Do you feel worse after eating certain foods or eating a large meal? I am on a strict diet and feel about 99% better after I cut out all the trigger foods that my stomach doesn't like. The main trigger foods are onions, garlic, wheat, dairy, artificial sweeteners and fructose (also included in fruits like apples). The best things to do is try to eat smaller meals and try to keep a food journal. If you have any questions - please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Captain

Hi ladies just thought I'd check in.
Been very busy the last few days, we moved the boat to our new spot last week and we're so happy with how quiet it is here. Plus we've been going at the baby's room pretty hard, I spent all day yesterday sanding the walls ready for them to be painted! We've decided to take out some light fixtures so now we have to fill/sand those today. I'm so anxious to start painting, I'm hoping we can start tomorrow!


----------



## MellyH

Captain, you HAVE to show us pictures when you're done! I've never seen a nursery on a boat before :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc you should absolutely hirea ccleaner! How Was your appointment? 

I can never figure out how big trip baby is, the fruit and veg comparison while fun, is absolute rubbish and no help. 
25 weeks= cauliflower but she certainly feels bigger than any cauliflower I ever saw. 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> Ttc you should absolutely hirea ccleaner! How Was your appointment?
> 
> I can never figure out how big trip baby is, the fruit and veg comparison while fun, is absolute rubbish and no help.
> 25 weeks= cauliflower but she certainly feels bigger than any cauliflower I ever saw.
> 
> Xx

I read that at 24 weeks baby is about a foot long. They also double their weight over the next few weeks. :) for some reason with that info I felt like I could picture her well.


----------



## swanxxsong

Got the call this morning, no infection! Not sure why I ever got the one + on my ph strip (followed by all those negatives) but they're considering it a non-issue now since all is clear. 

Phew!


----------



## savvysaver

swanxxsong said:


> Got the call this morning, no infection! Not sure why I ever got the one + on my ph strip (followed by all those negatives) but they're considering it a non-issue now since all is clear.
> 
> Phew!

Great news Swan!


----------



## MellyH

Huzzah!!!

Meanwhile, I can't actually find out the results of my labs from last week, since the OB who sent for them is away this week. I've just been given the run-around by her department (seriously, was transferred four times to try different people) and nada.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sounds great, swan! Hopefully all is settling down for you :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Ok y'all i did a 4D ultrasound today and its a girl!
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Baby%202/IM_3_zps4054878f.jpg


----------



## MellyH

HOORAAAAAY for a little girl! Wonderful news. :D

(You know that's not a 4D ultrasound picture, right?)


----------



## Shey

They did regular and 4D


----------



## MellyH

Okay phew! I was confused for a moment there. :lol: Like, did they charge her for a 4D ultrasound then just do a regular one?!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations joining team pink shey, we have our 4d scan on Friday. 

Gtt for me in the morning so I have to remember not eat breakfast when I wake up. 

Swan I'm glad you don't have an infection, have they said any more than that? 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies! I.ended up canceling the estimate for tomorrow (silly silly me) but may reschedule. I just feel so guilty. 

Ugh my appointments were ok. As you all know I've eaten an extremely healthy, low sodium diet for the past week.Yet, i still gained 2lbs between Wednesday and today (5 days). I'm like seriously? I think I've eaten like 1200 calories or less a day. I'm so frustrated. :( None of my clothes fit (maternity clothes) and I'm just so huge and apparently gaining weight like crazy even still. I had my glucose done and it was 74 (normal range is 70-140) so not diabetes or anything. It's dumb, but I've just had a good cry over it. :(

In good news baby is looking great! He's measuring about 59th percentile and they estimate him at 2lbs 2oz :) My dr wants to see me weekly just to keep an eye on everything because she is concerned about my anemia and watching closely for preeclampsia. 

Swan, I'm really glad to hear no infection :)

Melly, I'm sorry they've lost your labs!!! :(

Ras, good luck on the gtt and your upcoming scan! 

Shey, Yay!!!!! For team pink :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Boo for lost labs, Melly. Did they tell you you would get them? I think when I went to the ER, the dr looked then and there for clue cells but likely did not send them away for anything in depth. I was too happy it wasnt amniotic fluid to ask many follow up questions. I hope yours did send yours off, and you can get the results.

Poor you, ttc. That does sound tough. very good your glucose test was so good, and wonderful that baby is looking good! I hope you don't develop preeclampsia. It is more than fair to have a cry on the weight gain! Stick with the healthy eating, and that is real all you can do. :hugs: I hope it eases up for you- just remember what an amazing thing you and your body are doing!

Congrats on your gender reveal, shey! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck for you GTT test, raspberry! Mine is in ten days and I am already dreading it!


----------



## savvysaver

ttc, reschedule that appointment and treat yourself to some much earned cleaning helpers! At least check out their services/prices before you decide. 

Sometimes my weight fluctuates like that - were you weighed at the same time of the day? I weigh like 2 lbs less in the morning. Hopefully your next weigh in will give you better results. The best news is that baby looks great! Glad to hear your doc is keeping an eye on things.

Shey, congrats on the baby girl!!


----------



## ttc126

Savvy i wish i could blame that, but last visit i was weighed later in the day and had eaten more!


----------



## swanxxsong

Raspberry: no, nothing else. Haha. My appointment is next Tuesday (my 24 week, just late lol) so I will ask them then. But she didn't seem concerned when we talked today. 

TTC: could it be that your body is holding stores due to low calorie intake? I know I gained on 1200 pre-pregnancy, my losses were successful on a 1600-1800 diet, or higher intake depending on my workout. 1200 is below what my midwife was suggesting for pregnancy -- only reason I ask. :flower: I gained a lot with my daughter no matter what I tried, and I didn't have GD or preE or anything. Frustrating, of course, but sometimes these things can't be explained. :(


----------



## ttc126

Swan, that's a good idea! I've not considered trying to eat more calories! I really restricted and tracked this week and I think it's a mistake for me to be doing that. Thanks for sharing that thought I'm positive I should be eating more. :)

At this point I'm almost thinking I should forget trying to control every tiny thing in my diet. It's been an extremely stressful week. I don't keep junk in my house, don't eat out, and don't crave sweets at all so I'm thinking i may just gain more this pregnancy. I am tired of the stress and know if the weight gain is a sign of preeclampsia creeping up, me stressing will not change anything. I would rather enjoy pregnancy instead of making myself miserable over something I honestly apparently don't have a ton of control over. Thank you all for being so sweet :) And for all of the encouragement and suggestions :)


----------



## MellyH

The OB who sent the swabs off for tests said that she unfortunately wouldn't be in this week and that I would have to call for the lab results. So I called, and I got a bunch of variations of "She's not here, you'll need to talk to her department" *transfer* "She's not here, you'll need to talk to her nurse" *transfer* "She's not here, you'll need to talk to an advice nurse" *transfer* "She's not here, you'll have to leave her a message". So I left her a message. :roll: I kept trying to tell everyone that I *knew* she wasn't there, but she had told me to ring! :lol: Ah well. 

TTC, delicate question, how's your alimentary canal (poop) doing these days? That'll help indicate whether you're eating enough/retaining stuff!


----------



## RaspberryK

I agree with swan on the not eating enough, I had great losses on slimming world when I was eating a tonne - but it was all healthy. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Diagnosed with pgp this morning (formerly known as spd ) and have emergency physio appointment on Friday afternoon :( 

I had my 2 hr GD test yesterday and will get results hopefully tomorrow fx!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm sat waiting now about 50 minutes till it's over but I feel so sick and ill xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

My GD test made me queezy and gave me a headache hope the effects wear off for you soon once you can eat and drink normally x


----------



## imphope

Hi all, checking in. I'm 26w3 today and by some accounts that makes me third trimester! Whoa that sounds weird. I keep feeling like my belly grows a bit and the stays the same for a week or two. But my skin sometimes feels tight and my belly button is getting shallower. I wonder if it will pop or just stay like it is.

Little man is super active some days. It looks like an alien is moving around in there sometimes. I love it. So far it doesn't hurt, but the movements are inching up a little higher lately. The other day he felt like he was tickling the upper left side of my stomach near my ribs. I have been trying to decide if he likes certain music. He moves around so much it is hard to tell if he is just moving normally or dancing to the tunes. 

I had my one hour glucose test last week and all is normal for glucose. However I am a bit anemic which seems to be a common problem for preggos. I made sure to get a good bison burger that night and have stocked up in iron rich foods and snacks since.

We have our nursery painted and got the crib though it's not assembled yet. I have two baby showers comin up in the next couple weeks and can't wait to actually have baby gear in the house!

Here is my 25 week bump from last week.
 



Attached Files:







25w.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttc126

Melly, I think everything is pretty normal with bathroom habits :) At first I was so constipated from Zofran but now it seems just fine! You gave me a good laugh this morning! :)

Shells, I'm so sorry!!!! I hope the physio can help!!!! :hugs:

Ras, Bleh!!!! You poor thing! I.hope you can go eat and lay down when you're done :hugs:

Imphope, your bump is adorable! I hope you have fun at your showers!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Awwww shells, sorry to hear it :( I hope the physio appointment helps. 

imphope, well done on the nursery progress, and how exciting about the baby showers!!

RaspberryK, how'd you go?


----------



## ttc126

Melly, will you try to get your results again today or will they make you wait the whole week until the doc is back???


----------



## Megamegan

xxshellsxx said:


> Diagnosed with pgp this morning (formerly known as spd ) and have emergency physio appointment on Friday afternoon :(
> 
> I had my 2 hr GD test yesterday and will get results hopefully tomorrow fx!


I'm sorry to hear you were diagnosed with PGP... I have all the symptoms as well but my doctor didn't diagnose anything- and the funny thing is, all the websites about SPD/PGP are from the UK or Australia, so I'm wondering if the US just doesn't recognize it as an actual condition... although that sounds weird. But anyway, it's ridiculously painful, and I feel for you and wanted to let you know you're not alone. I can't lift my legs without manually pulling them up, have to swivel with legs together to move in/out of cars, and sit down to put on pants and shoes. Swimming or being in water feels really good so if you can get to a pool I would recommend that! Also absolutely don't sit for longer than 1 hour at a time and less if possible, because a 5 hour drive is what started the whole thing for me. I got out of the car and suddenly couldn't walk. My doctor had nothing to say besides wanting to give me pain meds which I am not about to do, so I'm getting my info from the internet, my doula, and my experience. I'm also doing some yoga even though it's painful because I think strengthening my core and muscles surrounding pelvis might help. Hope we feel better and hope it doesn't get worse as babies get heavier!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Imp - what a cute bump. 

Well I managed to not be sick but I did feel terrible during the 2 hours, hot, sweaty, shaky etc. 
Then when it was time for the second draw the nurse couldn't get any blood and took 3 goes before she could get it, then it wouldn't stop bleeding - typical. 
I went straight to mcdonalds - lol! Food didn't make me any better. 
I had to collect ds from my step mum after, we went to the bank, picked up a few bits from the supermarket, sat in the cafe for a drink and biscuit. 
To be honest only starting to feel better as of an hour ago, just going to have a snack and drink. 
I'll get the results on Thursday, hopefully everything is fine. 
Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Raspberry I know the feeling, that's what happens with me when I have glucose tests because I am typically hypoglycemic. It is really uncomfortable and feels like you don't have control over your body during that time. But I think during the test it's probably normal to feel shaky and awful. Hope the results are good for you! Really dreading mine in a month or two...


----------



## RaspberryK

The fasting part didn't help either Megan! 
I always wondered if I have some kind of blood sugar problem. I didn't have gd with ds... but I have been known to have to have simple carbs quickly having come over all funny for no reason. 
I don't usually ingest that much sugar either as I know it makes me feel like crap, been to afternoon tea before, eaten too many cakes and petit fours, followed by feeling absolutely dreadful. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

I am not excited about the glucose test, since these days eating anything overly sweet makes me feel crappy for the rest of the day.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Megamegan said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Diagnosed with pgp this morning (formerly known as spd ) and have emergency physio appointment on Friday afternoon :(
> 
> I had my 2 hr GD test yesterday and will get results hopefully tomorrow fx!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you were diagnosed with PGP... I have all the symptoms as well but my doctor didn't diagnose anything- and the funny thing is, all the websites about SPD/PGP are from the UK or Australia, so I'm wondering if the US just doesn't recognize it as an actual condition... although that sounds weird. But anyway, it's ridiculously painful, and I feel for you and wanted to let you know you're not alone. I can't lift my legs without manually pulling them up, have to swivel with legs together to move in/out of cars, and sit down to put on pants and shoes. Swimming or being in water feels really good so if you can get to a pool I would recommend that! Also absolutely don't sit for longer than 1 hour at a time and less if possible, because a 5 hour drive is what started the whole thing for me. I got out of the car and suddenly couldn't walk. My doctor had nothing to say besides wanting to give me pain meds which I am not about to do, so I'm getting my info from the internet, my doula, and my experience. I'm also doing some yoga even though it's painful because I think strengthening my core and muscles surrounding pelvis might help. Hope we feel better and hope it doesn't get worse as babies get heavier!!Click to expand...

how ridiculous they won't diagnose it over there :wacko: Mine was caused trying to get into a high hotel bed... i just couldn't figure out how to get in it was so high so i i tried to lift my leg to sort of crawl in and the pain had me doubled over screaming. Since then i can't walk any length of time, sit any time or stand any time. Got to say when i rang the physio this morning and they got me in for Friday afternoon (there is a 3 or 4 month waiting list for treatment) i was very shocked! I did hear her say it was urgent. I just hope they can do something to help the day to day pains. Warm baths definitely ease things for a short time but getting in and out of the bath isn't easy unless DH is on hand to help me :dohh:

Anyway on a brighter note.... I am buying my pram tomorrow i can't wait!! A Local Shop has gone above an beyond over the last 24 hours and have just messaged me to tell me they have found me 2 of the discontinued colour i desperately wanted from different stores around the country!! Literally the last 2 in existence! So so happy!


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome about the stroller at least shells! What was the stroller/colour combo you were after?

TTC, I didn't see your question before, I will leave a message and wait for her to get back to me. I am too busy to spend all day chasing the results around on the phone!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly I'm having a bugaboo Donkey Twin - but i wanted Royal Blue which is a beautiful deep blue.It was replaced with the Ice Blue, which is really pale. They stopped making it a few months ago in Royal Blue and it's only available on another model (which won't fit the Donkey). DH is colour blind and the Petrol Blue (sort of Teal colour) that i would have had looks awful to him and i was going to have to end up all black (i like the red but there is already someone locally with it in red and i want to be different lol). 

Anyway...this is what it looks like! It converts from side by side cots into seats which also converts to a single if you only have one out with you. It folds small and is narrower than a standard twin so fits through normal doors :)

https://www.bestbuggy.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Bugaboo-Donkey-182.jpg


----------



## MellyH

Oh it is a very pretty blue!


----------



## RaspberryK

I love that pram! Xx


----------



## ttc126

Shells, so awesome you got the one you wanted!!!! Is the bugaboo donkey the one that can also convert to a single in case you only have one baby with you?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm very lucky with the pram as my mum is paying for it! unbeknown to me she had been saving up for IVF for me had i needed it :kiss: As we managed to conceive eventually with the clomid she insisted i have what ever pram i wanted no matter the cost! I would never have asked her to pay that amount for this, but she seen it in mothercare and fell in love (i was already in love but would never have asked her lol) she insisted = two very lucky people with two very lucky babies x


----------



## ttc126

Your mom is so sweet! That made me cry she was saving up for you :)


----------



## Captain

Shells that pram is stunning!! And how nice of your mother to save up like that for you! I can't even get a conversation from my mother lately, humph!! Families, eh!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely pram! That is so, so lovely that your mum was saving up for ivf for you. You are lucky to have such a lovely mum, and those babies are very lucky to have a grandma that will obviously dote on them!


----------



## xxshellsxx

My mum is the best i could ever have hoped for, she raised my sister and I single handed and did an amazing job. She has an amazing man in her life for the last 16 years who is more like my dad than my own dad! My dad is 'around' but unless it involves him he doesn't want to know. My Mum is the most caring compassionate women i have ever known and i cried too when i found out what she had done! She is so excited that i am finally going to be mother and i have a house full of 'stuff' she keeps buying and i know she won't stop so i don't even argue with her anymore lol :cloud9:

I'm a very lucky lady and will never forget what she has done for me :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> Shells, so awesome you got the one you wanted!!!! Is the bugaboo donkey the one that can also convert to a single in case you only have one baby with you?

Yes that's the one :) It's amazing!! x


----------



## swanxxsong

TTC: No problem! Hopefully it'll help. :) I was told that I should eat about 300 extra calories (above what I'd need to eat to maintain) in first tri, 350 in second and up to 500 extra in third. Well-balanced calories, of course, but to not be afraid to indulge on occasion if I felt led. I figure the same thing; I want to enjoy pregnancy. Stress will change nothing and definitely won't help anything. So I say, kick back, let it go and I wouldn't worry unless the doctor gives cause for concern. :hugs: 

Melly: that stinks! :( I'm so sorry! I hate playing the phone tag game with my docs! 

I am dreading my GD test Raspberry! Glad you held it together and hope your results come back clear!

You look great Hope! :) 

Megan I think that SPD is more-commonly misdiagnosed in the US as sciatica. Or at least, based on experiences that friends of mine in the US have had, that seems to be the trend. Not sure what that's about, but yeah. My old OB used to just tell me, "Oh it's all normal pregnancy pain." Yeah, okay, whatever you say. :rofl: She'd brush it off like it was nbd all the time. My midwife thankfully takes these things a bit more seriously and has asked me if I'm seeing any signs of sciatica or SPD -- which at present, thankfully, I am not. I've noticed though too that it seems the majority of SPD information is not from the US though. Kind of strange. lol. 

Shells I love the pram you chose! And totally teared up reading about you and your mama. :hugs: My mama and I are super-close and it just made my heart swell how she had been saving for your sake. Tears! <3 You are so blessed, that is awesome. She's just as lucky to have a wonderful and grateful daughter who doesn't take her for granted. :hugs:

Phew. I think I stopped tearing up now. :rofl:

Work today was a killer. Still subbing in the 3 y/o class for a few more weeks, which is nice for extra cash while my daughter's at preschool. But dang, they're exhausting little critters! I am ready to keel over; thankfully my husband will be home from work on time today! He had to work a 14 hour shift (unplanned) yesterday, so I was really hoping he would be home today to help me cart up the six loads of clean laundry from the basement. :rofl: I tried getting them upstairs myself and it was not happening!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Does anyone else feel Braxton Hicks (bump getting hard and uncomfortable in my case) when walking? It seems to happen any time I walk for more than a couple of minutes or get up too quickly. I know they are normal, but all the books seem to say that walking RELIEVES them, not bring them on. Humph.

I haven't gotten a support belt yet- if you have one, does it help to alleviate BH? :)


----------



## jmandrews

SurpriseBub said:


> Does anyone else feel Braxton Hicks (bump getting hard and uncomfortable in my case) when walking? It seems to happen any time I walk for more than a couple of minutes or get up too quickly. I know they are normal, but all the books seem to say that walking RELIEVES them, not bring them on. Humph.
> 
> I haven't gotten a support belt yet- if you have one, does it help to alleviate BH? :)

I have them all the time. Especially after being on my feet too much or not drinking enough water. I've not tried using my support belt yet. I sometimes have round ligament pain when I get up too fast.


----------



## swanxxsong

I've had a stray BH here and there. Always while walking. Once I sit down, they stop and I always sit or lay down as soon as I can to make sure I'm not going into real labor LOL. 

That's the only way I knew I was in labor with my daughter -- when they didn't stop when I did the opposite of what I was doing.


----------



## swanxxsong

^^ (paranoid freak after having preterm labor, LOL)


----------



## Captain

Well my soccer team lost and the book I pre-ordered that was released today never showed up, so all I have to say about today is HUMPH!!

Edit: Eugh!! I just checked Amazon after posting here to see why my book hadn't arrived and it never shipped! So I've cancelled my order and might drive up to Chapters as they're open for another hour.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> Well my soccer team lost and the book I pre-ordered that was released today never showed up, so all I have to say about today is HUMPH!!
> 
> Edit: Eugh!! I just checked Amazon after posting here to see why my book hadn't arrived and it never shipped! So I've cancelled my order and might drive up to Chapters as they're open for another hour.

What book is it? :) I have just started reading East of Eden and like it a lot so far- my first Steinbeck!


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> I've had a stray BH here and there. Always while walking. Once I sit down, they stop and I always sit or lay down as soon as I can to make sure I'm not going into real labor LOL.
> 
> That's the only way I knew I was in labor with my daughter -- when they didn't stop when I did the opposite of what I was doing.

If it happens when walking, then why does it always say walking helps?! Glad to hear you have the same- though bleurgh for us both! I don't like anything pain or even vaguely labour related :( i am also having some cramps on one side tonight- STOP! Whatever you are, stop! 

Do you know what caused your preterm labour last time? (That is why you are doing The injections etc, right?) Hopefully you will go on your due date this time! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Surprise: with BH, you're supposed to do the opposite of what you're doing when they strike, then they'll stop. So if you get them while you're resting, they should ease when you begin walking. Or if they hit while you're walking, going up steps, whatever, they should cease when you rest. I almost always got mine (last pregnancy, and always with this one so far) while doing something active, like walking or doing stairs. But if I settled myself down, then they'd stop. When I went into labor, I noticed them while I was in bed. I got up and began walking and they only got worse, which was why I called my OB. 

Turned out, that was real labor. :rofl: Or, the start of labor, anyway. 

No, no idea why she came early. But the injections will hopefully help! I'm actually not too paranoid, other than when BH do strike. They're rare for me right now, but they still make me worry, without true cause. They're common, but my brain is still working on turning off that fear. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

They scare me, and that is without your past experience! I think it is a double edged sword... something making you take note is good in a sense, but I get spooked by anything that makes me feel like something is up. 

The good news for you is that you get extra monitoring this time around. Silver linings! I can't wait to go to 2 weeks between appts instead of 4.

Thank you for the tip :flower: i have noticed that sitting down makes them stop... which is fine when I am at home. I was SOL at the store today, so ended up leaving with just a bunch of bananas and not the 20 items I had on my list!


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> Well my soccer team lost and the book I pre-ordered that was released today never showed up, so all I have to say about today is HUMPH!!
> 
> Edit: Eugh!! I just checked Amazon after posting here to see why my book hadn't arrived and it never shipped! So I've cancelled my order and might drive up to Chapters as they're open for another hour.
> 
> What book is it? :) I have just started reading East of Eden and like it a lot so far- my first Steinbeck!Click to expand...

It's a World of Ice and Fire, it's from the A Song of Ice and Fire series (the books that Game of Thrones is based on). I'm a huuuge fan of the series of books and this is a sort of history on the world and it's families long before when the series of books are set!

I didn't go back out in the end, too lazy! :haha: But we'll be up that end of town tomorrow so I can pick it up in the morning :)

And I love Steinbeck!


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells your mum is so sweet. 

Swan that's tough, no idea how you survived, sod the washing get a massage! 

Surprise, I get them and I need to lay down to get rid. 

Xx


----------



## smawfl

I keep getting BH too :( definitely linked to overdoing it and lack of water intake.

Back at work today so hopefully will be able to keep up with the water better. Always forget when I'm at home!!


----------



## EMYJC

Wow I logged on and have missed about 20 pages of news! Can't read it all but all I have read regarding infections, falls and pgp I hope you are all ok. I keep getting bad cramps waking me. My pelvic pain has gone for now. I look massive and my belly button has come right out. Raspberry I am same as you re moving. Still waiting to hear on a date. Dreading it with being so far along and so close to Christmas. Annoying as baby wardrobe in a box and cot bed comes today and will need to remain boxed for now.

Think we finally have our name: Kody Jai &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## 2nd time

EMYJC said:


> Wow I logged on and have missed about 20 pages of news! Can't read it all but all I have read regarding infections, falls and pgp I hope you are all ok. I keep getting bad cramps waking me. My pelvic pain has gone for now. I look massive and my belly button has come right out. Raspberry I am same as you re moving. Still waiting to hear on a date. Dreading it with being so far along and so close to Christmas. Annoying as baby wardrobe in a box and cot bed comes today and will need to remain boxed for now.
> 
> Think we finally have our name: Kody Jai &#65533;&#65533;

We are moving in 16 days time trying to mix packing resting and looking after 4 kids I have a halloween party on fri a bonfireparty on sat and my daughters 1st birthday is moving day so its all go here loo


----------



## 2nd time

Ps im hosting the partys inmust be mad but I have to do it for the kids plus bonfire night is my dads 71st birthday and he needs a bost after mum dieying


----------



## RaspberryK

Gtt results came in by the time I saw my consultant and they were all fine. 
I had another cervix measurement and it's shortened back to 3cm , consultant got all serious and got me to have a steriod injection, which looking back I'm upset about because I didn't have any chance to look into the risks and benefits.
He just said that it was needed. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Ras!!!! :hugs: I'm so sorry! First, 3cm isn't terrible but is very short for only 25 weeks. If labor got started at all, baby has a great chance, but I think your consultant made the right call. I'm sorry though that you feel left out of the decision. That definitely is a crappy thing to wonder if there was something else you could have or should have done. 
Second, when i had to get contractions stopped all the time last pregnancy I was told all about the steroid shots. Don't worry, there is basically NO risk to baby. Only potential benefits. I know that probably won't make you feel a lot better, but rest assured baby is ok.
Take it easy Hon!!!!


----------



## EMYJC

2nd time, wow you are seriously busy! I have it so easy in comparison. Raspberry I am sorry to hear that news. I had to have steroid injections with Lucas and it was purely beneficial as TTC says to help lungs to mature xx thinking of you


----------



## 2nd time

I am very busy thinking I might start to tell people next month lol oncevwe are setteled after the move


----------



## RaspberryK

The thing is I have read some negative studies on the steriods, plus there only seems to be a benefit if birth was 48 hours to 7 days after the injection, whereas 
the consultant and nurse said I would only need it once. 
Although my cervix was 3cm today, 4cm 2 weeks ago, it's no worse than 3 weeks ago when it was also 3cm. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Aww I'm so sorry :( I do know they are most beneficial 48hrs before birth. I'm glad it's no worse than a few weeks ago. Are they measuring with transvaginal scans?


----------



## ttc126

Another thought...could you ask them to do fetal fibronectin swabs? I got them regularly from 25 weeks last pregnancy.


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Aww I'm so sorry :( I do know they are most beneficial 48hrs before birth. I'm glad it's no worse than a few weeks ago. Are they measuring with transvaginal scans?

Yes they are xx


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully the steroid shot is irrelevant (although I know it feels frustrating at the moment). :hugs: 

Lots of busy weekends coming up by the sounds of it! Ours is pretty relaxed. I'm sure we'll find some way of filling it up though. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Another thought...could you ask them to do fetal fibronectin swabs? I got them regularly from 25 weeks last pregnancy.

I wasn't sure about that since the risk is from possible "incompetent cervix" xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry you are feeling down about the steroid injection, raspberry. It is crappy of the doctor not to talk it through with you, even if the end result would have been the same. Hopefully your cervix stays strong!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Enjoy your book, Captain! :) (supposing you get it today!).


----------



## Feronia

So sorry to hear about everything going on with you, Raspberry! I know it's frustrating to second guess a decision and feel like you didn't have time to get all of the information, but if they have any reason to think that the baby might be born soon then it's good you got it.

I get BH all the time, too, and it's always while being more active. I've never heard of walking to get rid of BH! When I was in early labour with DD, walking was the only thing that strengthened my contractions.

How nice of your mom to get you that stroller, shells! And that's so so sweet that she was saving up money for you guys! 

24 weeks today! I feel lucky getting to this point based on how my pregnancy was going early on! :D 
DD put a tiny bead into my ear yesterday and I couldn't get it out. I went to a walk-in clinic and the doctor pumped in a bunch of water, which didn't work, and now my ear is clogged with water trapped behind my middle ear. :/ I'm not really sure what to do about that and it's really annoying.
I forgot to thank you all for tips about stomach pain. I'm keeping track of when it happens, and it seems to happen before eating but antacids help a bit.

Everyone getting ready for Halloween? :)


----------



## Megamegan

My doula recommended taking papaya enzymes to help with breaking down proteins, which should help with acid reflux and digestion in general.

Feronia I am just about to buy some essential oils from Amazon. I have clary sage, lavender, peppermint, frankincense, and coconut carrier oil. Is there anything else you'd recommend for labor support? Also I'm assuming I can't use clary sage until I go into labor, but could I use lavender in the bath while I'm pregnant? I'm sure there are some informative websites on this but I thought I'd ask you first. Also how did you apply the oils? Just with your fingers or something like a cotton ball?

Thank you for your help :)


----------



## MellyH

Megamegan said:


> My doula recommended taking papaya enzymes to help with breaking down proteins, which should help with acid reflux and digestion in general.
> 
> Feronia I am just about to buy some essential oils from Amazon. I have clary sage, lavender, peppermint, frankincense, and coconut carrier oil. Is there anything else you'd recommend for labor support? Also I'm assuming I can't use clary sage until I go into labor, but could I use lavender in the bath while I'm pregnant? I'm sure there are some informative websites on this but I thought I'd ask you first. Also how did you apply the oils? Just with your fingers or something like a cotton ball?
> 
> Thank you for your help :)

Oh yeah, my officemate gave me a bottle of papaya enzyme pills for help with heartburn/acid. 

I'm also interested in the essential oil application method. :lol: My chiro's massage therapist had some oil infuser last week that was pretty awesome. Pretty sure I wouldn't be able to take it into an operating theatre though. :lol:


----------



## MellyH

Also, Happy V-Day, Feronia!!!


----------



## 2nd time

Just rushed home from costco got all the kids in bed prepared a roast chicken and potatoes then five mins before its ready the oven exploads and covers the food in glass, takeaway for us today


----------



## SurpriseBub

Holy crap, 2nd time! I didn't know that that *could* happen! If it is a gas oven, maybe it needs checking?? 

Hope all are well!


----------



## MrsLemon

its only just occurred to me to find a February due date threat haha

so hello.. Im due February 14th with my first baby who will be a bouncing baby Boy :D


----------



## 2nd time

Welcome mrs lemon ur very close to me lol

luckly my oven is electric so guess it was a fail in the glass


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsLemon said:


> its only just occurred to me to find a February due date threat haha
> 
> so hello.. Im due February 14th with my first baby who will be a bouncing baby Boy :D

Hi! Glad to see you here xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh no 2nd time! Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Welcome MrsLemon :)

2nd time that sounds horrible, hope it's not too costly to fix it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome, mrs lemon! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Raspberry can you change my due date to Feb 24? That's what the docs are sticking with, so it makes everything easier if I stick with it too. Thanks :)


----------



## Feronia

Update on my ear: it turns out that the doctor at the walk-in clinic last night punctured my ear drum! I went in to another clinic today since my ear still felt like it was underwater and I was sure that there was water behind the ear drum. Turns out that it's not water, it's hearing loss, and that the doctor last night shouldn't have used the tool she did. I swear, whenever I go to a doctor for a problem, it's either made worse or no different! This sucks happening to me and all since I'm a gumpy preggo psychotic person already, but it would be 100x worse if it was my daughter, so I'm thankful for that at least... So now I have to deal with major hearing loss in one ear for a few months until it heals. :nope:

Thanks for the recommendation for the papaya capsules, Megamegan! I'll look into that! :thumbup: I just mentioned it to my DH and he said "oh yeah, I've heard of that." Uhhh, why didn't you say so when I was complaining about stomach acid pain? lol.

Sounds like you made great choices for the essential oils! Yes, you can totally use lavender while you're pregnant. Just put a few drops in a bath. If you want to apply it locally, put a few drops (no more than about 2) onto a carrier oil. Olive oil or coconut oil works well! Then you can just rub it onto yourself or have someone else rub it on your back. When you're in early labour, you can do the same thing with clary sage and rub it on your belly (in the carrier oil). I also put a few drops of clary sage + lavender onto a cloth and smelled it while I was in early labour. It creates a sort of gas and air and was very soothing to me. But yes, definitely don't use it until you are at least 37 weeks!


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds awful, Feronia! I hope your ear heals quickly on its own. Did she even get the bead out?!


----------



## Megamegan

Oh my gosh, Feronia, is there something you can do about that? I would be beyond angry. I hope it doesn't take long to get your hearing back. 

And thank you again for the advice on the oils. I actually copied and saved your original post on essential oils back in the beginning of the thread to refer to later, which is probably why you thought I made good choices, lol :)


----------



## ttc126

Woah some of you ladies have had tough days today!!!!!! 

2nd time, sorry about your oven! What a pain! Glad no one was hurt!

Feronia, my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd be so upset! I hope your ear heals very very quickly! So sorry that happened!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh feronia that is not good! 
Xx


----------



## smawfl

Feronia that's terrible! x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia that is awful!! Hope it heals soon! x

2nd time i've heard about that happening with ovens! Hope the repair isn't too costly for you!

Raspberry so sorry your dr gave you the injections without fully explaining things to you - i feel like you, i want the facts before you give or do anything that may harm me or my unborn baby, unless it's life or death! x


----------



## bumblebeexo

That's awful Feronia, hope it heals quickly!


----------



## Shey

Feronia I hope your ear gets better. That really sucks!


----------



## Izzie74

So I've started my baby shopping at last! Just some basics, but I feel more prepared now. At least she'll have some clothes to wear and a place to sleep!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia!! How awful, I'm sorry :( What a nightmare. Does it hurt much? I'm glad you went and got it checked out again. (Is the bead still in there?!)

We found a crib we liked on the weekend (the GONATT in white at IKEA) but it's not available online and every Ikea in California is sold out. Sigh! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## RaspberryK

Bloody car packed up today while I was in town, luckily round the corner from my dad's and brother's work which happens to be a cqr garage! Hoping that the diagnosis isn't too bad and the few parts on order will be fitted tonight by one of the technicians after his shift and it'll be good to go. What a pain, as is the pain in my backside after the second steriod injection xx


----------



## Feronia

Thanks everyone. It's annoying more than painful. It feels like a lot of pressure and like my ear is underwater, but at least it will heal. Nobody got the bead out so it either is still there or fell out sometime without me noticing (it was really tiny). Toddlers, I'm telling you! :haha:

Melly, that looks like a nice crib, I'm sorry it's out of stock everywhere. I like Ikea mattresses since they don't put flame ******ants on them. We have one for our bed and made sure it was safe since we're bedsharing. Twin mamas, are you planning on putting your two in the same crib? I've read that both options are safe so curious what you guys are planning!


----------



## xxshellsxx

My GDT results are still not in from Monday! Should have been here yesterday! Antibodies is back, that came in yesterday afternoon and that was fine, full blood count was back this morning, but hadn't been checked by the DR so can't give the results out and my GDT is just not there! :shrug:

Feronia i have bought two cotbeds but plan on co sleeping them in one if they settle like that. Bought two as i have heard some twins just don't get on sleeping together so figured i'd need two eventually so just got them both now so they are the same just in case lol 

these are the ones we have bought:
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/cotbeds_zps8b98afae.jpg


----------



## MellyH

Oh that's lovely shells. I have been looking for ones with drawers in the bottom as well.

We're planning on having them share a pack and play beside our bed for the first few months, and then moving them into their own cribs in the nursery when they get too big for it/when I need more sleep when I go back to work!

https://www.pnmag.com/sites/default/files/1756938.jpeg


----------



## RaspberryK

Lovely cribs etc you two! 

And finally we have a burst water main in the next village which I discovered when I got home. Only had enough in the taps to flush the loo. 
Had to walk to the village shop and carry back lots of heavy water as they can't give an indication of when it might be fixed.
I'm pretty sure my consultant would have a fit! 
Anyway at least 15 minutes down the road we have the use of the in laws house who are away just need to wait for dh to be available to take us. 
Ds is sleep on the sofa and hopefully he will sleep off his bad mood. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Raspberry your not having a good day are you? Bless you, it can only get better right?? :flower: It's amazing how turning on the tap for water is something you do without even thinking about until it's not there! 

Melly i seriously considered one of those but decided to go with the cots but they are such a great idea! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Boo for the crib being out of stock at IKEA, Melly! I love Ikea, and always get a kick out if the names (Gonatt = good night) :) they also give Swedish names to the nicer items, and a lot of the cheaper items get Danish names :haha:

I think we have settled on a crib, but we will see- that is out next planned big purchase :) 

Love your choice, shells! :)

Sorry about your crappy day, raspberry! Hope that that is the end of it!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I thought I was having a bad week (dh and I split up at the weekend but we are living together for now at least and maybe trying to get through it), flu jab, gtt plus everything else today and yesterday, it's definitely not a good day, pretty sure it can't get worse. 
Doesn't help I didn't sleep due to me being a complete wimp in pain from the steriod injection. 
Argh. Thanks for letting me rant xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I had no idea that your week was that bad, raspberry :( so sorry to hear about you splitting up. Do you think it is permanent? It must be a lot to deal with with your pregnancy + complications, a toddler and everything else... Thinking of you! I really hope nothing serious happened between you and DH, and that (if that is what you want), you guys can get through all of these stresses together. If not, and if you want and need to be on your own, then I have no doubt you will do an amazing job at everything that comes your way- I have been very impressed by a lot of your level headedness on here, and the way you seem to take things in your stride. 

Whatever is going on, I am sending good wishes your way x


----------



## RaspberryK

We've both been under a lot of stress. Dh went awol after his night shift Friday morning, said some awful things via text said we were over and then returned in the night/early hours saying he hadn't been in his right mind etc. 
He's promised to get his depression sorted but is already the end of the week and no doctors appointment. 
We are in the middle of renovation in order to sell and I guess we will sell and buy together or sell and go our separate ways. 
I have to make me and ds and this baby my priority right now and usually do ok but today got on top of me a bit xx


----------



## Shey

Shells where did u get that crib from?


----------



## Feronia

I'm so sorry to hear about your horrible day/ week and you and DH splitting up, Raspberry. :( Vent away, this group is awesome for that! Pregnancy is such a stressful time as it is that you really don't need any extra... I hope you two can work things through if that's what you both want. 

Cute cribs/cots, Melly and Shells. And if they end up liking to sleep together, you can always sell the extra one, Shells. :) I think we're going to just disassemble our bed frame and move the mattress to the floor once baby is here. The toddler takes up soooo much room in our bed (but at least she sleeps half the night in her own room) that we could use extra space without worrying about anyone falling out.


----------



## MellyH

Shells, everyone was recommending a pack and play anyway for travelling/having a portable crib in the house, so I figured rather than buy an Arms Reach Co Sleeper (which I was originally looking pretty hard at) that wouldn't be as useful down the road, I'd go with the pack and play and then take out the inserts when I didn't need them anymore.

Raspberry, I'm so sorry, what a week. :( I hope that your husband takes a hard look at himself and his actions. Best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh raspberry i had no idea things were like that for you!! I know we don't really know each other, but we live only 15 miles apart, if you want an ear and coffee sometime we can meet up so you can rant! :hugs:

Shey it's from babies R Us https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-.../I-Love-My-Bear-Cotbed-in-Dark-Finish(0069223) 

I hope to get the changing unit to match, but it's not essential so it can wait lol


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> Oh raspberry i had no idea things were like that for you!! I know we don't really know each other, but we live only 15 miles apart, if you want an ear and coffee sometime we can meet up so you can rant! :hugs:
> 
> Shey it's from babies R Us https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-.../I-Love-My-Bear-Cotbed-in-Dark-Finish(0069223)
> 
> I hope to get the changing unit to match, but it's not essential so it can wait lol

I would really appreciate that thank you! You can never have too many friends especially with young children it can get quite lonely esp if you aren't one for all the groups etc. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia what size mattress do you have? I know someone/of someone who got a second mattress and basically made a huge floor bed xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Raspberry No problem we'll sort something out, we have each other on FB so we'll get something arranged :thumbup: x

feronia they convert to beds so even if it's not used as babies, as toddlers, the option will be there for them to separate should they choose to :)


----------



## Captain

Sending you lots of hugs Raspberry :hugs:
I know how it feels to be without water! Here on the boat we have water tanks that we have to fill up roughly once a week depending on how often they're used. Last week it seemed like OH was mentioning filling them up every single day, and did so again just before I got in the shower so I said 'quit obsessing over the tanks, you only just filled them!'. Half way through my shower and the water ran out :dohh: OH laughed his ass off for about five minutes before going to put the hose in. Lesson learned I guess! :haha:

Feronia that really sucks about your ear! I hope it's not causing too much discomfort!

Shells & Melly - Love the cribs!! I love looking at cribs, I wish I could buy one! I was looking one day at alternative options to a crib, something that would fit down by our bed when the baby's small, before she goes down into her room and came across this.. Perfect for saving space on the boat but I'm not sure if it's genius or insanity to go for it, there's a fine line!! 

https://www.babygadget.net/pics/kanoe.jpg


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh that looks so cool!

My new crib problem is now that I've seen the GONATT, I want one with drawers underneath. And there are hardly any nice ones! Dammit.


----------



## Feronia

Captain, that looks really neat! I bet you could make it yourself actually hehe. Shells, that's great that they convert to toddler beds. We had a convertible one from Ikea for DD but never ended up using the crib, and by the time she was ready for the toddler bed I didn't like how high it was off the ground. We ended up selling the crib and just buying a mattress for the ground, and so far that's working out well (even though sometimes she ends up across the room or under a chair at night)! Though they do sell those railings for toddler beds so that's always an option! :thumbup:

Raspberry, we had just upgraded to a queen-sized bed when I found out that we were expecting a second baby. I know we should really be in a king with four people in bed, but we just bought it! Eventually we'll have to upgrade again though.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain i love those!! I said to DH i think i would be more comfy in a hammock rather than a bed i wonder if they make those in adult sizes :haha:

Feronia i can imagine being so low on a mattress on the floor little ones have a free rein when your asleep lol x


----------



## Shey

The one here dont have it,but the store buy buy baby has it for $400.



xxshellsxx said:


> Oh raspberry i had no idea things were like that for you!! I know we don't really know each other, but we live only 15 miles apart, if you want an ear and coffee sometime we can meet up so you can rant! :hugs:
> 
> Shey it's from babies R Us https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-.../I-Love-My-Bear-Cotbed-in-Dark-Finish(0069223)
> 
> I hope to get the changing unit to match, but it's not essential so it can wait lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Every night as soon as I get into bed then baby starts moving around like crazy! Doesn't matter what time, as soon as my head hits the pillow it's wriggling :haha:


----------



## Shey

Mine does the same thing, even when im driving.



bumblebeexo said:


> Every night as soon as I get into bed then baby starts moving around like crazy! Doesn't matter what time, as soon as my head hits the pillow it's wriggling :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Me too! I love lying down in bed and feeling her wriggle around :cloud9: she was a bit quiet the other night, which made me sad... until I woke up at 5 and she was thumping away- seems she was having an early night that day!


----------



## ttc126

Ras, just wanted to say I'm sorry for everything you're going through right now :hugs:

I'm totally loving seeing/reading about everyone's sleeping arrangements...esp twin moms!!! My friend with twins and a 6yo in a small condo used mini cribs! They're pretty cute, but almost the same price as a standard size. Plus even if they convert,you have to buy a bigger mattress! 

Captain, I love that hammock thing! Wish i could justify one instead of using the bedside bassinet left from ds1 :)

So i went to my regular dentist appt today. I have a cavity :( Now I have to decide if I'm comfortable getting it filled or if I'm alright waiting till post baby. The dentist said it's very very small and he may even be able to do it without anesthetic. But I'm so terrified of dental work idk if that's a good idea for me. Who else on here had dental work while pregnant???


----------



## SurpriseBub

I haven't had dental work while pregnant, but have had a filling done without anaesthetic. It wasn't bad at all, and I guess the hole was small-med. They just tell you to raise your hand if it hurts- don't think I ever did! Good news is that no anaesthetic means you leave without the fat lip and tingly face! :flower:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've heard people getting it done with no anaesthetic, and I don't think it's as bad as they were thinking it would be!


----------



## smawfl

Raspberry so sorry you've been having a tough time, thinking of you and hope you're able to work it our with your DH x


----------



## Izzie74

bumblebeexo said:


> Every night as soon as I get into bed then baby starts moving around like crazy! Doesn't matter what time, as soon as my head hits the pillow it's wriggling :haha:

Mine too. It's something to do with us being so relaxed apparently!


----------



## 2nd time

If anyone celebrates halloween dont forget to paint your bump orange and decorate it as a pumkin I have pics from the last 5 years I have done it with each bump and it makes a cool photo I will post mine later


----------



## Shey

I cant cause i live at home with my parents they'll kick me out if i tell them.



2nd time said:


> If anyone celebrates halloween dont forget to paint your bump orange and decorate it as a pumkin I have pics from the last 5 years I have done it with each bump and it makes a cool photo I will post mine later


----------



## MrsTM1

Anyone tempted to put this on their door tonight? :haha:


----------



## smawfl

Shey - do your parents not know you are pregnant?? Sorry if I've missed something earlier in the thread before I joined.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Finally the Dr surgery located my GD test results after calling the lab direct. Dr called with the results and all is very good :) 4.2 fasting (3.5-5.5 normal) and 5.5 after 2 hours! (Under 7.8 normal) Very happy with those!! X


----------



## savvysaver

So much to catch up on in the last few days while I was gone. 

Feronia, so sorry to hear about your ear! I hope it starts feeling better soon. 

Raspberry, so sorry to hear about your bad week and your split with your DH. I hope your week gets better and you and DH can work things out to what is best for both of you. We are all here to listen and send positive thoughts your way. Hugs.

Captain, that is the coolest hammock ever! I would love to see pictures of your nursery and boat sometime. So unique and awesome!

ttc, I had a cavity and a corner of my tooth chipped back a few months ago. I waited until the second trimester for my appointment. My OB said I would be perfectly safe if the dentist used something without epinephrine in it. I don't know the name of what he used but it did make my gums/teeth numb but didn't last longer than like an hour. I have a very low pain tolerance so I knew I couldn't go without anesthetic. I figured it was best to just get things fixed before they got worse or I got an infection, plus I didn't want to worry about another appointment after the twins were born.

MrsTM, I love that sign!! I told my husband that I am going to dress as a pregnant woman for Halloween! :)

I plan on the twins sleeping together in our bedroom, or separate if needed. I purchased two pack n plays, so we have options. The pack n plays will be used in the summer months at my parents lake house. I also ordered all my furniture, including two cribs for the nursery. We have a 4 bedroom house but figured it was best/easiest to keep them together for now. The nursery is almost finished, we couldn't paint because we haven't revealed the genders yet - the big reveal is this weekend!! After the reveal we are painting and then putting together all the furniture. After the reveal/shower this weekend I should have everything I need for these two spoiled twins! I swear everyone we know is coming and I have to keep adding more stuff to my registry. I think the twins will have more stuff than babies need.


----------



## Shey

No they dont kno, being that im overweight .



smawfl said:


> Shey - do your parents not know you are pregnant?? Sorry if I've missed something earlier in the thread before I joined.


----------



## smawfl

Are you planning on telling them soon?


----------



## MrsLemon

Baby L- seems to kick like crazy when ever we are in a car... I hope its not a sign of a baby who hates to travel lol


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MrsLemon said:


> Baby L- seems to kick like crazy when ever we are in a car... I hope its not a sign of a baby who hates to travel lol

Mine too! Lol it will push itself up into my ribs! Only one hen driving though!!!


----------



## MissEyre

I've been playing catch up and reading 40+ pages. I learn so much from you ladies! Even though, I'm not the chattiest, I still really enjoy being a part of this group. 

I'm currently struggling with severe mid-back pain. It's horrible. It hurts to sit the most, and it even hurts when I am laying down in certain positions. I talked to my doctor about it and he basically just said that I'm a girl with a small frame that is only putting on weight in my boobs/belly region (as opposed to hips, butt, thighs, legs, etc.) and that it's causing the back pain. He suggested a support belt and said that chiropractic/massage are both safe during pregnancy and can offer some relief. 

Is anyone else dealing with this back pain? Any suggestions for what has worked for you? I know that it's only going to get worse and would love to get some coping methods. I'd hang out in a warm bath all day if I could! :winkwink:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi Miss Eyre!

I have had a bit of an achey back, but nothing like what some of you are going through! The number #1 thing that has helped me is to sit up straight with a cushion behind my back. After doing that for a week, it is much better! I think it helps as instead of treating the problem I am stopping it from really developing. 

I hope some of the ladies with worse issues might have some better tips for you, too!!


----------



## imphope

Sorry to hear about back pains. I get them from sleeping in my side. I hate that I cannot sleep on my back. 

Anyone else only feel their little one below the navel? At almost 27 weeks I expected him to creep upwards more. My OB said I'm measuring right on track but I wonder why he is only down low and to the sides? I'm not excited about possible rib kicks, but I want to make sure he is growing as normal.


----------



## MellyH

MissEyre, sorry about the back pain. I've been going to the chiro and having massages for the last few weeks and I can't say it's helped much yet. Just started wearing a support belt yesterday, hoping to feel some relief by the end of the weekend!

So, question for everyone. I've been having mild cramps across the front of my belly basically all day. I sat down for an hour at one point and paid attention and they were happening on average every four minutes - sometimes regularly for 20 minutes, then nothing for 10 minutes. I've been drinking tonnes of water in case it's dehydration and no change. If I get distracted by something I don't notice them for awhile until a stronger one (still only about a 3 on a scale of 1-10) happens, that's how mild they are (1-2 out of 10). They get worse/stronger when I walk. Are these Braxton Hicks? Or practice contractions? I had been thinking BH were not supposed to be painful.


----------



## ttc126

imphope said:


> Sorry to hear about back pains. I get them from sleeping in my side. I hate that I cannot sleep on my back.
> 
> Anyone else only feel their little one below the navel? At almost 27 weeks I expected him to creep upwards more. My OB said I'm measuring right on track but I wonder why he is only down low and to the sides? I'm not excited about possible rib kicks, but I want to make sure he is growing as normal.

My little guy is like this too. With my first i felt kicks up high so I had an inkling this baby is not head down. I asked at my scan last week (where baby was measuring even a bit ahead) and he is breech. His head is up by my ribs on the left and his feet are at the bottom. I KNEW he must be in a position like that because of how the kicks are so different from ds1 whose head was engaged already by 26 weeks. Don't worry, I'm sure baby is completely fine, just probably breech at the moment. 

If I still feel like my little guy is in this position by 30 weeks I'm going to be starting some exercises to get him to turn.


----------



## ttc126

MellyH said:


> MissEyre, sorry about the back pain. I've been going to the chiro and having massages for the last few weeks and I can't say it's helped much yet. Just started wearing a support belt yesterday, hoping to feel some relief by the end of the weekend!
> 
> So, question for everyone. I've been having mild cramps across the front of my belly basically all day. I sat down for an hour at one point and paid attention and they were happening on average every four minutes - sometimes regularly for 20 minutes, then nothing for 10 minutes. I've been drinking tonnes of water in case it's dehydration and no change. If I get distracted by something I don't notice them for awhile until a stronger one (still only about a 3 on a scale of 1-10) happens, that's how mild they are (1-2 out of 10). They get worse/stronger when I walk. Are these Braxton Hicks? Or practice contractions? I had been thinking BH were not supposed to be painful.

Melly, i think you need to call your dr! Not to worry you at all, but this is exactly how I got at 25 weeks with ds1 and they had to give me a shot to stop contractions. You need to make sure it's not preterm labor especially being at a higher risk carrying twins.

I would call immediately and don't wait. You need to be seen to make sure everything's good to go :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

imphope, I am only feeling the twins down low too. Baby A was breech and B was transverse at my last ultrasound 2 weeks ago. The highest I have felt movement was about level with my belly button. 

Melly, I agree with ttc. I would definitely call the doctor. Always better to check in and get their opinion especially with our higher risk pregnancies. Thinking of you and hoping everything is okay.


----------



## MrsLemon

Imphope: I am my midwife said its probably because of the position of my placenta (Anterior) So I am really glad my little boy likes to have his feet anywhere but up :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

I was thinking the same thing about the placenta maybe blocking some movement, imphope. I feel movement in a few different places, but never lower left. I suspect my anterior placenta is kind of anterior/left. I plan to ask at my next scan.

I agree on calling your doctor, melly. Or just going straight to L&D as I would suspect that is what your dr will advise. I have read that BH shouldn't have a pattern to them (not sure if your timings suggest that they do?).

none of us can say if it is bh or contractions. Hopefully it is all fine and just pesky BH. My motto is definitely to get checked if you are in doubt. Good luck!


----------



## MellyH

I just feel silly because I was only there a week ago with my increased discharge issue which took hours and was a painful exam and an infection after all that! And they are really very mild. *dithers*


----------



## MiniBump

Midwives here always say they'd rather see a hundred women who turned out to be fine than miss one who wasn't because she was worried about wasting their time! BH shouldn't have a pattern or be painful so I'd get checked just to be on the safe side. 

Low movements here too, kicks right in the crotch! I also have AP but not sure where.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Don't feel embarrassed or like a time waster if you do go in. That is what the docs are there for! 

From what you say, I think that personally i would go... but none of us can tell what you and the pains feel like! Listen to your gut. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Melly, no need to feel silly! Having contractions like that (bh or otherwise) is a good reason to call. 

Imp, I agree with the others that you could have an anterior placenta. I don't, but I am sure esp after scan that it's his position not anything else in my case ;)


----------



## MellyH

Okay I rang them and they want me to come in and checked out. I feel like such a 'girl who cried wolf'!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Don't feel bad at all! Hopefully all is well- let us know how you get on xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope everything is ok Melly! Keep us posted x

Both my placentas are posterior but I definitely feel most movement below the belly button. I feel both babies but I wonder if there is more nerve endings lower down that pick up more wiggles and its mostly strong kicks I feel up top. Tonight I have 2 very active babies who have no idea it's nearly 11pm and I'd like to sleep at some point tonight lol x


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the posts about the hanging cradle, ladies! I thought $200 was a bit much for one but the more I think about it, the more I love it. OH really loves it too and is already planning on how he could hang it! So I can see us getting one eventually.

Well I've just sat down after finishing painting baby's room. I'm a little disappointed the paint didn't turn out as dark as I'd hoped, but I'm so tired from two days of painting that right now I'll just deal with it! I'm still hoping it will darken as it dries, so maybe it'll look fine in the morning.

Happy halloween everyone! No trick or treaters here on the docks so I get a big box of chocolates to myself, yum yum!


----------



## ttc126

Hope you're ok Melly! Update when you can! 

Captain, I just can't wait to see pics of the nursery!!!! What color did you paint? Enjoy your chocolates! 

I turned off my porch light and won't be getting trick or treated. My dogs go nuts at the doorbell and I just don't quite feel up to dealing with that all night. :) I think I'll make some oatmeal cookies instead of eating the candy in the house :) With cookies I can control the sugar :)


----------



## Feronia

Melly, I'm glad you called and are going in! I agree with the others that BH should not have a pattern and they should not be painful either. They should just feel like tightening and your uterus will be rock hard. Update us when you can! Definitely do not feel silly for calling and checking up on this!

MissEyre, sorry to hear about the severe back pain -- that sounds awful! Can you go see a chiropractor or a physio? I really hope you get some relief, and if you don't have a pregnancy support belt, you can achieve the same effect with thick cloth (I use one of my short woven wraps for round ligament pain). 

imp, I only feel baby below the navel. I think my placenta is anterior and up high but I have no confirmations. As long as your fundal height is near where it should be, then don't be worried about growth. Checking your fundal height yourself is easy when you get a BH! I've been keeping track so I know I'm fine with growth.

Since I'm the only one who didn't do an anatomy scan, I've sort of wondered about my placenta. I'm going to see whether my midwife can hear the placenta sounds and confirm its location when I see her on Tuesday -- should be interesting! 

This was DD's first year trick-or-treating and she had a ton of fun! She went as a Pikachu, DH was Ash, and I was a pregnant Gary Oak. :blush: We left out all of the non-vegan candy and the Candy Goblin will visit our house and exchange it for a toy (a goblin I sewed which is riding a cat).


----------



## MissEyre

Thanks for the comments and suggestions on how to relieve the back pain. I think a trip or two to the chiropractor is worth a try. I to receive lots of kicks low on my belly or in my bladder area, so I'm guessing she's breech. While the bladder kicks aren't fun, I'm sure the rib kicks are no party either.


----------



## MellyH

Who has two thumbs and an irritable uterus? This guy!

I went in and they monitored me for an hour. I had five reasonable-sized contractions over the hour (only mildly painful still) and lots of low level twitching activity. So they did another vaginal ultrasound (much less painful than last week! thankfully the infection must have cleared and the swelling gone down) and my cervix is still long (5.7cm) and thick so they sent me home and told me to stay hydrated and rest more. :lol: Not *exactly* sure what that means (can I go to aqua aerobics tomorrow?) but they aren't worried about preterm labour, which is good. 

Feronia, sounds like a fun night! We just got home (8pm) and I think we've missed the wave of trick-or-treaters. :( But our lights are on and we have a big bowl of candy in the doorway for if anyone comes by!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad you got good news, Melly! :)

No trick or treaters came here, so we have a big bag of kit kats and pumpkin reese's pieces. Sadly, turns out the reese's pieces don't *taste* like pumpkin- they are just vaguely pumpkin shaped. Sadness.


----------



## ttc126

Melly, glad you're ok! :)

I have an irritable uterus as well! This site was a great resource in my last pregnancy and explains things a little better :) https://www.irritable-uterus.com/

My dr now told me if I start having a bunch of contractions, first stop what I'm doing and lay down on my left side. Then I'm to drink a bottle of water (24oz). After one hour they should slow. By the end of the third hour they should be gone or I have to go in. I am sure your dr will explain his protocol at your next appointment...

IU is annoying, but luckily usually doesn't cause issues ;) I had frequent tv ultrasounds to check cervix length and it wasn't until about 34 weeks it got to 1.5cm. Then by the time I was induced at 36 weeks I was 100% effaced and over 2cm dilated. Even with magnesium and an epidural (both can slow labor significantly) I had a quick, relatively easy time. 

Rest up hon! If you have questions about irritable uterus feel free to ask :hugs:

Hope the rest of you had a great Halloween :)


----------



## Shey

The day i move out. So within the next 2wks or so.



smawfl said:


> Are you planning on telling them soon?


----------



## ttc126

PS, i find going in the pool relaxing to contractions... i am sure i do much much less in the pool with my toddler than aerobics, but i think you'll be alright to go if you feel up to it :)


----------



## jmandrews

Happy V-Day to me! :) 
Almost 4am and I can't sleep. Ugh Brecken is moving like crazy, I'm hungry, and I feel a cold coming on. No good.
Happy November!


----------



## RaspberryK

You've all been busy bees since I logged in yesterday. 

We went for our 4d scan yesterday evening, this baby was not really cooperative and was snuggled into my placenta, hands and feet in front of her face, and then she had her head right up under my ribs and diaphragm. 
No amount of moving or drinking helped so we are going back in 2 weeks. 
From what we did see she looks like ds. 

That hanging crib captain is a great idea imo, I saw too late a hammock style crib last time and this time I haven't seen any around. I think ds would have slept much better in one than the rubbish moses basket we used to start with. 

Melly I'm glad you're okay and glad you went in, I would always say to anyone to go get checked out regardless of how silly they thought it might be. 

Good luck telling your parents shey! 

Back pain - sorry I can remember who said they were struggling. 
I really recommend a birth ball for sitting on, I loved aquanatal classes for relief too and I'm going to try to get to one again soon. 
Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello ladies, ive had loads of reading to catch up on on here! Phew! Glad your all well and congrats on all the scans. Ive been so busy lately. Had my little girls birthday party and a halloween party. Then on top of that have had weekly appointments to check blood pressure as it has gone high. Had doppler tests and one was high, so now have to have scans every 4 weeks. At doppler scan they let slip there was something dangling! So im team blue! 
Strange as DS gave me high blood pressure which is why i ended up with an emergency c-section. Maybe boys give my high blood pressure? My 2 girls didnt. Luckily growth is fine so far, so i just have to take it easy xxx


----------



## ttc126

Jm, sorry you're feeling crap! I hope you don't get too sick! :hugs:

Ras, sorry your little girl didn't want to cooperate much :) Hope she lets you get some good pictures next time :)

Bubbamadness, that's so interesting! I wonder if the boy hormones affect you differently? I'm on the every week checks too due to concerns about preeclampsia. I hope your bp stays ok and you have time to rest :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Along with buying some essentials, I couldn't resist this dress and cardi combo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SurpriseBub

Happy vday, jm! :) I just realized that in a few days all Feb bubs will be past 24 weeks... and some of you are already under 100 days to your due date!!!! :) 

I hope your little one cooperates at the next scan, raspberry. :)

Sorry they let the cat out of the bag at your scan, bubbamadness. Yay for :blue:, though! :)


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, i actually got out my calculator today and counted the days till 37 weeks ;) 71 days!!!!! Sounds crazy!


----------



## Feronia

Glad everything is okay, Melly! I also have an irritable uterus. I got cramps for hours whenever my midwife would palpate or examine me, and she said that it was unusual and that it was just a bit more irritable. It also meant that I was in pre-labour for 3 weeks before actually going into labour -- it sucked, I had frequent contractions that came with a pattern during the day that fizzled out at night starting at 37 weeks and DD didn't come until 40+4. Everything I did (besides sleeping) brought them on. If you're not at risk for pre-term labour, then I don't think continuing your activity would hurt -- but of course ask your doctor!

Happy V-day, jmandrews!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, do you have it this time? I have contractions a lot but it doesn't seem the same as with ds1. Doesn't seem as bad this time. I think it has something to do with baby's position this time, but who knows?


----------



## Izzie74

Shey said:


> The day i move out. So within the next 2wks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Are you planning on telling them soon?Click to expand...

Good luck Shey. :hugs:


----------



## Captain

ttc - We're going with a grey, a sort of teal and a little pink. I use this picture as a good example (came across on Pintrest!). Only the grey doesn't look grey at all, it's just white really! Still haven't decided if we'll change paint and try again.

Happy V-Day JM!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> Feronia, do you have it this time? I have contractions a lot but it doesn't seem the same as with ds1. Doesn't seem as bad this time. I think it has something to do with baby's position this time, but who knows?

Well I get BH all the time and had them really early on. It was the same with DD but the pre-labour was really something else and that started at 37 weeks. I get them while walking or lying down in certain positions, or any time I'm examined or palpated. So if it's anything like with DD, I'll get them more regularly once baby is a lot bigger and nearer to term.


----------



## MellyH

Shey, I hope it goes well when you tell your parents, and that you have lots of support around you either way. 

Captain, that's a really nice inspiration pic! I hope it turns out the way you want it.

Feronia, thanks for the description. I really hope I don't have contractions for the next 14 weeks!

Happy v-day, jm!! Three days for me. :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain said:


> ttc - We're going with a grey, a sort of teal and a little pink. I use this picture as a good example (came across on Pintrest!). Only the grey doesn't look grey at all, it's just white really! Still haven't decided if we'll change paint and try again.
> 
> Happy V-Day JM!

we're doing grey, pale Blue and white :) I was looking on Etsy and saw a lovely print that said 'Twice the hugs, Twice kisses, twice the love'... and i recreated it and printed it of my self and framed it :) I have also done the 'Miracles sometimes come in pairs' with two elephants on it - just need to get the nursery sorted that seems to be getting put off every weekend (including this one again!)

Melly Hope that IU doesn't give you too much trouble! x


----------



## xxshellsxx

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/twiceposter_zps494515eb.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Melly, at least if you do get them you'll know it's most likely just your uterus being irritable (that sounds so funny by the way) and that they aren't causing changes to your cervix. My midwife told me that it takes full contractions to change your cervix, so when I was having contractions with DD around this point my midwife pointed out that they were only going part way up. That being said, if they ever start to feel more painful than you experienced before don't ignore it and get checked out!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely artwork and colour schemes, ladies! :) a friend of mine is a graphic designer and she said she would love to do some prints... Will see what she comes up with! I had mentioned grey and yellow or green and pink as my colour ideas. We won't have a real nursery- she will sleep in our room and her room will be a bit of nursery/guest room/second living room until we move in a year's time :)

It feels like a million years since I found I was pregnant at 6 weeks! Can't believe we are all talking about nurseries and cribs! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

surprisebub it amazes me where the time has gone! Seemed to take forever to get to 12 weeks (don't suppose it helped i found out at 3+1) and here we are most of us in double figures with induction dates, nurseries and lots of plans in place! Scary! lol x


----------



## Feronia

Wow shells, you found out at 8dpo?! Did you suspect twins from the start because of that? :D


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks everyone! It is so hard to believe we will have babies in our arms soon! Yay! 

Love the color and themes plus the picture quotes! So cute! 

We are doing black, gray, turquoise, and accent with gold. I am doing a arrow theme as well. I'll take a pic of what I have so far. I think it is going to look so cute when it is done. :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia said:


> Wow shells, you found out at 8dpo?! Did you suspect twins from the start because of that? :D

yes i was only 8dpo when i got a positive test :) I suspected twins because of this and the fact my LH surge was 48 hrs instead of the usual 6hrs (thank you final round of clomid)... to begin with i hoped it meant a strong egg and a sticky bean... then something just told me it was twins, I kept trying to prepare DH it was twins..... i just 'Knew' :) My Digi read 2-3 at just 12dpo (i never did another digi after that) x


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> Wow shells, you found out at 8dpo?! Did you suspect twins from the start because of that? :D




xxshellsxx said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Wow shells, you found out at 8dpo?! Did you suspect twins from the start because of that? :D
> 
> yes i was only 8dpo when i got a positive test :) I suspected twins because of this and the fact my LH surge was 48 hrs instead of the usual 6hrs (thank you final round of clomid)... to begin with i hoped it meant a strong egg and a sticky bean... then something just told me it was twins, I kept trying to prepare DH it was twins..... i just 'Knew' :) My Digi read 2-3 at just 12dpo (i never did another digi after that) xClick to expand...

I didn't think that finding out earlier meant multiples!
I found out at 9dpo, the first time I tested that cycle and got a faint line. My beta was 34 at 10dpo and 135 at 12dpo. I joked with my hubby it was triplets! We are very thankful it is just twins! :) 
Shells, I know you and I both wished for twins right before we found out...funny how things turned out.


----------



## Feronia

Crazy! I actually found out at 9 dpo this time but my hcg was rising normally so I didn't suspect twins. Yes, finding out earlier than usual is a possible sign of multiples since you have two embryos producing HCG so it generally raises above the minimum point faster, but the doubling rate is more of a positive indicator.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Is anyone else still feeling really sick?


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no jade, I've been feeling better now for a few weeks xx


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> Crazy! I actually found out at 9 dpo this time but my hcg was rising normally so I didn't suspect twins. Yes, finding out earlier than usual is a possible sign of multiples since you have two embryos producing HCG so it generally raises above the minimum point faster, but the doubling rate is more of a positive indicator.

Feronia, I never thought of it that way, it does make sense! 


Now that I posted that I haven't felt kicks/movement above my belly button, last night I started feeling some kicks up higher. They aren't too strong, but definitely something going on in there! Maybe Baby A flipped?


----------



## Megamegan

I tested positive at either 7 or 8 dpo, I think I ovulated overnight so it's hard to say the exact day. But it was super early and for me the beginning weeks went by really slowly too! 

I finally decided to skip the rest of the birth stories for now in Ina May's Guide to Childbirth and now I'm reading Part II, where she actually discusses the ins and outs of childbirth. It is soooo helpful!! I recommend it to everyone who is considering natural childbirth, or to anyone at all who expects to feel any part of labor. It is going to be so helpful for someone with high anxiety like me. Also having my doula by my side the whole time is going to be very comforting, as well as the hypnobirthing classes which start this week on Thursday. 

Feronia- how is the hypnobabies study going? If I can keep my mind focused on reading, I might also read that one. I have a sort of mental block when it comes to sitting down with my Kindle or a book, but I never regret reading when I actually do it!! I am also going to read the *Happiest Baby on the Block guide to sleeping*, and maybe a book on breastfeeding if I can find a good one. I hear a lot of women read about childbirth but then don't read about what to do with a newborn and they wish they had... lol. Although obviously a lot of it is trial and error and just seeing what works with your own baby. I also really need to learn how to swaddle before we have him. I am buying the *aden & anais swaddling clothes* (if they aren't gifted to me from my registry) which are supposed to be pretty fantastic and big enough for a really good swaddle.

On my way to prenatal yoga now... second class... first class I struggled emotionally to accept that my body isn't as good at yoga with 30 extra pounds and an unbalanced build, but I think I'll do better today. I know there are lots of great online yoga videos, but I commit more when I'm actually attending a live class. 

Hope everyone is doing great- it's getting cold and windy here in NY so before we know it I expect the long and snowy winter will commence!!


----------



## Feronia

Megamegan, glad you're enjoying Ina May! I also really like Birthing From Within if you can get that one. I'm not re-reading my HypnoBirthing book since I feel like I've internalized it enough from my last birth, but I'm still listening to the HypnoBabies CDs that I borrowed from someone. They're actually sooooo relaxing and put me to sleep almost every time, but she says that's fine, heh. The HypnoBirthing CDs were not this relaxing! 

If you're looking for Breastfeeding books, I highly recommend _The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding_ by LLL or anything by Jack Newman (his is called _The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers: The Most Comprehensive Problem-Solving Guide to Breastfeeding_, but he has others.) It's also helpful to watch videos by reputable sources for establishing a good latch, but your midwife and doula should also help with this. Having the name of a good LC (or if you can, an IBCLC) ahead of time is also a good idea so you don't struggle around to find someone if you're in need. KellyMom is also awesome for questions. :)

So I think I've joined the SPD wagon. :( I'm betting it's from carrying my daughter long distances on one hip while walking since that puts my pelvis out of alignment. I'm going to try to make a support belt out of one of my woven wraps and see if that helps, but doing prenatal yoga has been putting me out of commission for days afterwards due to the pain. But I want to exercise! I totally know what you mean about feeling clumsy during prenatal yoga. I feel like I'm the clumsiest one there and I have trouble doing a lot of poses that weren't difficult before. There's a belly dancer and a gymnast in the class and they are having no problems, lol, but it's so intense for me!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ugh- i am feel hugely guilty today. We went to a colleague of my husband's for dinner last night. They made steak and veg and he gave me my 'well done' one, which was more like medium-rare. I kind of ate a fair amount from around the edges so as not to be rude but have been wracked with guilt ever since. I know meat should only be well done, and just wish I never ate it! :cry:


----------



## MellyH

I had a medium steak for dinner last night and ate the whole thing with relish and feel no guilt today. It will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

I always eat all of my steak medium/ med rare as a compromise on rare/raw :haha: you'll be fine xx


----------



## huckleberrry

Hi everyone,

Sorry Ive been so quiet lately.

Megan  Im also reading Ina Mays book right now and LOVE IT! However, its actually made me scared to give birth in a hospital with a doctor! I havent been able to get a midwife (on a waitlist - unlikely), and really wish I had. Here we have the option of giving birth with a midwife in a hospital, which is what I would choose if I could get one. I also skipped a bunch of the birth stories to get to the second half, lol. 

I think she also published a breastfeeding book. Has anyone read it? 

Melly  Hope your uterus isnt acting up too much. 

Raspberry  Sorry to hear about you and your OH. Hope youre doing ok.

Shey  Good luck with your parents. 

Captain  I love the colours for the babys room and the hammock is awesome!!

SurpriseBub - I had same dilemma last night when we went to a friend's for supper, but was shrimp. You'd likely be sick already, so no harm done. 

Weve been looking at houses for a really long time and finally signed the final papers on one yesterday. :) Closing is Nov. 28. Im so relieved as our condo is quite small. Also, the process has been very stressful, so glad that the decision is made. Really excited to move and now be able to truly plan for the baby. I havent wanted to get much as we have so little space!


----------



## huckleberrry

And Feronia - sorry to hear about the SPD. :(


----------



## 2nd time

:cry::cry:I had a crazy panic attack today my heart beat was missing 1 in 3 and I was hyperventilating thinking I couldnt breath. My hub just paniced and called 999, im so sick of feeling like this I havent eaten for 24hs but im too scared of choking I just dont know were to go for help


----------



## Megamegan

2nd time- oh no! Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time :( If you have a fear of choking, maybe try making yourself a smoothie first to introduce some nutrients into your body again, and that way you're just sipping on a smooth drink. I know when I have intense anxiety, I never want to eat because I'm just freaking out, but as soon as I eat my blood sugar evens out and I feel much better. Then once you eat I'd recommend finding someone to talk to or an outlet like journaling or exercise to help release some of your tension. Best of luck <3

Feronia- oh no, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling the SPD pain too!! Mine is always worse after yoga but honestly the swimming seems to have helped a lot so I'm sticking with both activities to build strength and flexibility. It must be a lot harder having your daughter to carry around. Also- thank you SO much for the recommendations for books- you don't know how much you are helping me! It is much appreciated. I love all of this stuff. 

huckleberry- I read a review of the book where someone said the same thing, that it made them fear hospital births and doctors, but in the end that turned out to be a good thing because she just labored at home and only showed up at the hospital when it was time to push. Personally, I've hired a doula so I know someone will be by my side the whole time no matter whose care I'm under (OB, midwife, nurses). That gives me tremendous comfort because I know she's seen hundreds of births and will give me the confidence to handle any situation without panic. Maybe you can look into hiring a doula? Here in NY they are very expensive ($1,000-1,500) but I hear that's double or triple the price of most locations.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies. I just feel really down on myself, as I have been so careful. Lesson learned- next time, I just won't eat it as it clearly makes me uncomfortable. Thank you for the reassurance that lots of you are comfortable with rare or med-rare, and all is fine! 

Sorry to hear your stresses, 2nd time. I agree with the idea of starting with a smoothie and trying to work back up to other foods. Remind yourself that you need to eat for you AND baby. Do you know where the choking phobia came from? It sounds like you need some help- things like cognitive behaviour therapy might help? And if it is really bad, there are some anti-anxiety medications that you can safely take. Obviously that isn't a first choice when you are pregnant... but high anxiety/stress and no food are also not great. In the UK, it seems like your gp is usually the first port of call. Or try searching for self referral therapy options in your area. I know some nhs trusts have programs that might help, and that you could try to get in with asap. I hope you are feeling a lot better already.

I am going to buy the Ina May childbirth and breastfeeding books in about a month. I am not quite ready for that yet, but love the recommendations.


----------



## Captain

Shells I love that print! Sooo cute!


----------



## swanxxsong

Just had a crappy week... and exhausting weekend... so it's taken me awhile to catch up!

Feronia, I've been taking papaya enzyme for AR at the midwife's suggestion and think it really has helped. That and a daily intake of kefir. I'm finally feeling a bit human! I'm so sorry about your ear - OW! That sounds so painful!

Raspberry :hugs: I am thinking of you! You have so much going on, wish I could give you a real hug instead of just the virtual type!

I found out at my class on Saturday that since my EDD based on LMP was Feb 12 and my ultrasound was only 3 days off, they're saying my EDD is Feb 12 and not the 15 as the US tech told me. Biding a couple extra days in case he comes early again (can't deliver at the center before 36 weeks), perhaps? Not sure, but I'm changing it to the 12 and leaving it at that. :rofl: Sheesh. 

Glad for the oils talk! I need to get my list together and put in my order to Mountain Rose Herbs for my oils. I keep forgetting. :dohh:

MissEyre I'm having loads of back pain too. My husband's been helping by massaging lately, trying to ease it. I've also been sitting on my yoga ball more to try and help build my core strength. Yuck. LOL. 

Glad for your good news Melly! Always good to call than not, I think, and my midwives and doctors from the past have always agreed. Never can be too chancy with pregnancy! :)

Womanly Art of BF is a fabulously incredible book. :thumbup: Definitely helped me a lot with all our BF issues. 

Needlessly panicked about my GD test, which will likely be sometime a week or longer from today. I know my midwife said they lowered the standards for the tests so she's been having lots of fails in first-round lately, and the second-round tests show the woman is fine. Just the stress I need! :rofl: I have decided to put all the Halloween candy in the freezer so I can stop looking at it and try to really be healthy this week to prepare my body... and then to keep moving forward in a healthier manner. LOL.


----------



## SurpriseBub

huge congrats on the house huckleberry- how exciting!!!


----------



## Feronia

swan, sorry you had a crappy week! Yeah, my midwife kept my due date at Feb. 18 even though the 8-week ultrasound I had was 2-3 days behind. I knew my ovulation date, which my midwife said is more accurate. I'd personally rather have an earlier due date until 37 weeks and then switch over to the later one! :haha:

Is anyone else thinking of skipping the gestational diabetes test? I did it with DD but I'm considering skipping it this time since I don't have risk factors. I was reading this article by Michel Odent about his view that GD is a useless diagnosis: https://rixarixa.blogspot.ca/2008/01/michel-odent-on-gd.html He makes some interesting points, but I'm still deciding what to do.


----------



## MiniBump

Is the diabetes test done as standard over there? Is that the 2 hour glucose tolerance test or just a blood test? We only have diabetes testing in the UK if there are risk factors present, seems like a bit of a waste of time getting everyone to do it!


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> Is anyone else thinking of skipping the gestational diabetes test? I did it with DD but I'm considering skipping it this time since I don't have risk factors. I was reading this article by Michel Odent about his view that GD is a useless diagnosis: https://rixarixa.blogspot.ca/2008/01/michel-odent-on-gd.html He makes some interesting points, but I'm still deciding what to do.

I am going to talk to my doctor about either skipping the test or doing something different, like monitoring my blood sugar levels. As mentioned before I have IBS and I am on a strict diet. I really do not consume any sugar and after a lot of research I have found that after your body doesn't have sugar for so long (in my case almost a year) that drinking that sugary drink could totally mess up all the results and I could become very sick. Plus I guess if I was diagnosed with GD there wouldn't be much left for me to do. I already eat an extremely well balanced diet among other treatments that they recommend. I don't know if the test is optional for me but I am hoping my doctor will work with me. Thanks for the link to the article!


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia -- my ultrasounds match my O date perfectly but I won't argue against three little days I guess. :rofl: they're not expecting me to go beyond my due date anyway. 

To my knowledge I cannot opt-out of the test. My only risk factor is being obese (well, by BMI standards), but that's probably a pretty valid one. I'm just dreading it since they changed the #s and a bunch of the moms I talked to at school last week said they failed the first and had to do the second, only to pass the second. The drink always makes me sick, so that's not exciting either. lol.

Not sure why I can't get it not sideways but there's my 25-week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks Swan, sorry you had a crap week too! 
You can definitely opt out, you could opt for different monitoring too. I hated the gtt and wish I'd looked into other options. 

2nd time - how are you now? 

Xx


----------



## Feronia

Yes, everyone is able to opt out, and blood sugar monitoring is a perfectly valid alternative option! So is having a low glycemic diet anyway. Savvy, I hope your doctor works with you to find an alternate because it does sound like the test could do more harm than good in your case.


----------



## swanxxsong

I will ask about their options at the center and see what they say. :) I haven't even thought about the test until this week it suddenly hit me. Unprepared. LOL

I know diet controlled GD is not a concern but need for insulin means I would need to change providers. Yuck. 

So we will see. I have my appt tomorrow and will ask what other options they give, if any. I've had plenty of friends who've been denied the ability to opt out here in the US.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just back from Ob appointment... yet to see the named ob on my notes or the same person twice!

She says both boys are still head down but they are more side by side (hence the pressure release from down low) both heartbeats were either side of my belly button :thumbup: Blood pressure is still in normal range but it's higher than it has been so far 136/78 (was 110/60 last time) They were not too bothered as my urine was clear of protein but if i'm worried i can pop to midwife next week and get it checked if i don't want to wait til the week after. So all in all everything is still great with my boys and pretty text book and still in line for the natural delivery i want :)


----------



## MellyH

Hooray, so glad they're both head down shells!


----------



## Feronia

Yay! Fingers crossed both babies stay head down! :D


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia said:


> Yes, everyone is able to opt out, and blood sugar monitoring is a perfectly valid alternative option! So is having a low glycemic diet anyway. Savvy, I hope your doctor works with you to find an alternate because it does sound like the test could do more harm than good in your case.

Thanks Feronia! I don't think it should be an issue since I am seeing a registered dietitian at the same hospital for my diet. I am willing to do something different if necessary.


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for the article, Feronia. I don't think I'll be allowed to opt out of the glucose test. I am dreading it because I know I have hypoglycemia. I'm almost positive it's one of those things my doctor wouldn't consider letting me skip, but that doesn't mean I won't try.

Ok... so I can't believe I'm back in this boat again, but after digging more into Ina May's childbirth book, I'm wanting a home birth again!! I told my husband and he made some jokes about how we'd fill up the tub, haha. I think the idea of home birth scares him. And I'm certain it scares the rest of my family. But, I still think it would be better. After reading all about the hormones that come into play and the reasons women's bodies stall labor, and knowing how extremely sensitive I am already, I am nervous that I'll get to the hospital and end up diverting too far from my birth plan. My insurance doesn't cover home birth at all. I don't know what to do. Maybe I'll ask my doula what she thinks.


----------



## RaspberryK

There's a really good thread in third tri at the moment about "allowed" ... 

Ladies you are allowed to do what you like, no one can force you to do or have anything. 

Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for that Raspberry :)

When I say allowed, this is what I mean: I am not "allowed" to do certain things such as give birth at the hospital of my choice- I am technically allowed to do whatever I want because this is a free country, but my insurance won't cover it. So they manipulate us into making certain choices. I can do whatever I want but it may end up causing me more stress than good. Such as denying a test that they tell me I'm required to have. If I deny it, and I'm being pressured by my doctor and told all the things that could go wrong and having to sign forms stating that I'm going against the doc's will, then that causes me a lot of anxiety that I just don't need. So... that's the problem with being allowed or not allowed. If I eat while I'm in the hospital in labor and they tell me I'm now allowed to eat, then that will only put me under more stress because I have some kind of discord with the hospital staff, and they won't be happy with me. Hope that makes sense. I wish my insurance would just cover midwives :(


----------



## Feronia

Gah, that's so frustrating, Megan! I wish midwives in the US were covered universally like they are in Canada. CPMs are usually between $2,000-$3,000 -- is that by any chance cheaper than any co-pays you would be paying at the hospital? If I recall correctly, do you not live right next to the hospital where you were registered? 

My family tried talking me out of a home birth, too, but it was the best decision I made. ;) This time they haven't said a word, they know I'll have another. Have you seen "The Business of Being Born?" That film has been known to convince wary husbands, hehe.


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah I agree 100% Megan. It's the difficult part of health care in the U.S. If we try to opt out of certain things we run risk of being forced to a new practice. And I don't believe it is something my midwives support as much as its more this "legality" thing of them not being a hospital. It's really frustrating. I love living here but some days the hoops are just insane Lol. 

There's lots of women here who can give great advice on home birth Megan! :) it's sometning I considered and researched thoroughly. So much good input out there!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am doing the glucose test on Friday. Not looking forward to it, as I feel nauseous if I don't eat when I wake up... So, I expect to turn up feeling ill already! For me, I think it is worthwhile. The risks of GD can be pretty bad, so I prefer to do the screening, as the potential benefits way outweigh the drawbacks- especially as many people seem to have no symptoms of GD, and are able to make changes early on by finding out via the test.

How seriously are you thinKing about a home birth, Megan? I am sure it is no secret on here that I am the worrying anxious type, so take what I say with that in mind... But I think a home birth- particularly for a first baby isn't a good idea. we had dinner with some of my husband's colleagues on Saturday. They have two little boys, and she talked us through her experiences (which was particularly interesting as she had one baby in Australia and the second In the US). She had an emergency c section the first time around, and in Australia they scan your pelvis after birth (at least they did for her). Turns out she has a small pelvis, and vaginal births are never going to be possible for her. There was no way for her to know that without the experience of one labour under her belt. That sort of highlighted for me how much you cannot know before having gone through labour and birth. And with that in mind, I think it is much more sensible to be in a hospital setting. My best friend is also a paramedic, and she has a couple of horrific stories (which I won't detail) about botched home births. If you do need an emergency c section, they can have the baby out in 10 minutes at hospital, whereas if something goes wrong and you need to call an ambulance to your home, you introduce a whole new set of problems that they and the attending dr will need to try and overcome. It is also much more difficult for an ob gyn to give you good care if you come in already in distress. I know that some people are passionate believers in home birth (Feronia for one :)), but I would do a lot of research before making that choice. For me, the risks are definitely not worth the benefits of being at home.

I have a pediatrician friend who wanted a home birth for baby number two, but she never found a midwife she was comfortable with, so she stuck with the hospital option. What she did do, though, was labour a lot at home. Perhaps that might be a compromise? If you have your doula there, you would have support but do the actual birth in hospital. I would think that would help you stick to the birth plan? 

Sorry if I sound alarmist or offend anyone planning a home birth. I can recognize the appeal of it, but in my mind cannot justify the risks.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh what a pain in the arse that you are in that position with your insurances and such! 
Sure makes me grateful for living in the UK and the NHS, despite it's faults. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! 

I have a lot of catching up so please excuse me for not replying to everything just yet ;)

I had my appointment this morning and got sent to l&d for monitoring again. I got discharged from there with a 24 hour urine collection. Hopefully it comes back fine... 

Preeclampsia tests looked fine today so hopefully everything is fine with the 24hr test.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Feronia

Here it goes, don't get me started on home births! :haha:

Home births are PERFECTLY safe for low-risk women, and there is no reason not to try one for a first birth if that is within your level of comfort. There was just a major study published this year that looked at 17,000 low-risk women who had planned home births with CPMs in the US. The results showed that they were actually safer for low-risk women with fewer interventions. A trained midwife knows when to transfer, and they do so with enough time, and you're registered at a hospital anyway. The vast majority of transfers occur for pain relief, not for emergency situations. In the event that an emergency does occur, they call the hospital as they're transferring you so that a c-section is prepped and ready right when you get there. It takes time to set up anyway. 

Here's a link to the study. My midwife was one of the leads. She also publishes an annotated guide to the literature on home birth here.

Of course I respect the right for everyone to choose a setting that is best for themselves personally, but there are a lot of misconceptions out there about home birth, particularly in regard to safety!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I knew that you would disagree, feronia :) and I completely respect your point of view.


----------



## Feronia

haha, it's no problem. I just had to get that out there. ;)
Unfortunately, bad outcomes do happen, but they happen in both settings. High risk women should absolutely be in a hospital and under the care of a specialist, but for low-risk women who *plan* a home birth with a trained midwife, it is not riskier to give birth at home. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I completely agree with feronia on the home birth , I'm still gutted 3 years later that I didn't end up having ds at home, however I'm grateful that I did spend the first 25 hours at home because no doubt we'd have been talked into all kinds of interventions and probably I'd have had pain relief which could have caused other problems. 

I'm really hoping that I don't stay "high risk" and that I make it to 36 weeks for my home birth. 
I'll be talking to my midwife on the 12th about what she thinks of me not seeing the consultant as much or maybe swapping to someone else as I don't like how I was made to feel last Wednesday when nothing had actually changed but I was panicked and pressured into those shots etc. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

There are horror stories at hospital as well as at home, and hopefully no-one here has one either way! I am still really hoping to go into labour naturally (although a long time from now, please, twins!) and spend as much of labour at home as possible. 

Given that I've rushed to hospital twice so far at the first sign of things being different to what I expected, I'm not sure how I'll go though. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Agreed- fingers crossed everything goes to plan for all of us :) 

It is all just so scary, and there are so many things to consider. It would be nice to know how things were going to go, and be able to plan with that knowledge vs. trying to plan and accommodate so many unknowns.

As an aside- sorry that your insurance is so inflexible, megan :( ours have been pretty good. We have to choose in network, but pretty much every doctor/hospital anywhere close to us are. I think I am going to call and double check now though, just to be sure!!

Also sorry that you don't like your consultant, raspberry. some doctors can be so arrogant. I guess if you do see him again, at least you know what happened last time, and can be prepared vs. Being as on the spot as you were last time.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Don't kick yourself about going to hospital, melly! In both cases you had cause to worry, and you really can't be too careful :)


----------



## NickieMcG

Hey Ladies, Can't believe we've made it this far!!! Such a wonderful feeling to book my mat leave today  Still can't quite believe how fast this is going!!! They will all be here before we know it :-D


----------



## Megamegan

Thank you for the helpful replies! My plan is basically to labor at home with my doula until the last possible moment, then head to the hospital we live right next to- however, that's not the hospital I'm registered at. So I'll have to go in through the ER and use weather or emergency as an "excuse" to get my insurance to cover it. It's ridiculous. I'm meeting a midwife on Friday who I hope I will be able to call when that day comes, so I at least know who will be at my birth even if she doesn't do my prenatal care. I'll just have to have all my documents with me and hope for the best. Even this plan makes me nervous because I don't want to face my OB after the fact and have to explain to her why I didn't end up going to her hospital... even though I don't think she'll care much.

And as for home birth- for me, insurance covers 100% of the cost of hospital birth, with no copay. The caveat is they won't let me plan to give birth where I want to. So a home birth is basically out of the question because I'd have to pay out of pocket, anywhere from 4-6k. Two of my friends at work did it for their second babies and one of them said she paid about 4,500. Remember everything is more expensive in NY. I have been reading all day long about how to make hospital births more homey, and I think just having a really good plan and packed bag with things that will make me comfortable will go a long way. It's more the fact that I can't predict which hospital I'm going to, that's bothering me- if I planned a home birth at least I'd know where I will be. Oh well. I guess I just have to live with this uncertainty.


----------



## swanxxsong

Uncertainty is such a common theme with US insurance lol. 

Things have changed since I had my daughter and even if I wanted to birth at the same hospital I did with her (I think I paid 3k to have her?) if I delivered my son there I would have to pay triple that. Triple! 

Money wasn't the reason I chose the center, as I knew I wanted it way before I researched prices -- but when I saw that my jaw dropped! 

So if I end up needing a hospital transfer I can't go to the one I know unless I pay a lot more. So we found two backup plan hospitals that are in the 2-3k range, which is the same cost as the center. 

But I still wish I had a guarantee of where I could deliver LOL. I am praying to not risk out of the center! :rofl:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I find the US system so hugely confusing and needlessly complicated. I also find that the dr office staff aren't very good at explaining things to me about how insurance here works... I think that they are so familiar with it, that they don't understand how confusing it is! (Hopefully that makes sense!)


----------



## MellyH

Yeah one of the reasons I chose Kaiser is that it's not very complicated (especially coming from Australia, so the US system is labyrinthine to me already!). The copay for the entire pregnancy is $200, their nearest hospitals had the lowest c-section rates (so in the 20-something percent instead of the 30-something percent, sigh) and the highest successful breastfeeding rates, there's no 'in-network' or 'out-of-network' confusion because Kaiser has its own hospitals and medical centres, and almost everything is available/doable online (appointments, emailing my doctors quick questions, test results, etc).


----------



## dcm_mw12

I have been trying to read through all the pages but omg it's so much but it's good to see that you ladies are still doing great ! & I can't believe how far we have come since the beginning &#128521;&#128522;&#9786;


----------



## Megamegan

Unfortunately I have zero choice in my insurance carrier because I am active duty military. If I was a military spouse, I would have more of a choice, but the insurance for active duty soldiers is pretty strict... yet on the other hand they cover 100% of everything when I visit other hospitals through the ER. Hence my plan to enter the hospital through the ER. Because that's what my OB told me to do: if the weather doesn't allow me to drive to my assigned hospital, then I go to the nearest other hospital. The weather is GOING TO BE BAD. Lol. Come on, NY, when has it not been snowing 1-2 feet in February? Let's make this happen.


----------



## Captain

Finished painting this morning, woohoo! :happydance:
Just little bits to finish in the nursery now but thankfully, the rest of the boat can go back to normal, phew! 

Hubby had a letter from his employer this morning to say he'd been laid off! Quite the surprise as he's been off work since August after surgery from a work injury! He's flying back to Calgary in 10 days for a meeting with his surgeon, his knee is way better but one busy day and he'll be awake all night in pain with it, so no way is he ready to go back to 10 hour shifts yet. Fingers crossed he will be staying off work until the baby's here!


----------



## huckleberrry

Megan - I can totally relate to how the book made you feel about hospital births! I joked to my OH that I was going to labour away in the car and pop into the hospital at the last moment! :) And last week I saw my OB and asked if I could eat or drink while in labour, and she didn't know!!! (I'm using Ina May's strategy of smuggling food in. :) ) I'm going to get a doula as you mentioned (house stuff has been taking up so much time) and spend as much time in labour at home. 

Secondtime - hope you're doing ok.

Shells - congrats on babies being head down.


----------



## huckleberrry

And Captain - I think you are excited about your OH being laid off? If yes, congrats! (And if I have completely read that wrong, so sorry!)


----------



## swanxxsong

Not being allowed to eat or drink anything during labor was killer. I went over 48 hours without food or drink. Ice chips didn't cut it! LOL 

Looking forward to not being forced to adhere to that policy this go-round! Also FX for a slighly faster labor lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: I will KMFX for a snowstorm for you if you keep yours crossed for good weather for me! My commute is a HAUL but so worth it. I wouldn't trust my life in the hospital closest to me. Which is a shame since its a nice area, just a crappy hospital!


----------



## bumblebeexo

24 weeks today, v-day! :happydance:


----------



## Katy78

Hey girls.
Sorry I don't comment much on this thead but it's really moving too fast for me usually and all I can do is read through it once or twice a day.
I'm at work now and slacking off just a bit so I'd like to say something about a couple of topics here :). You don't have to read it if it's too long ;).

GD test. I am glad it exists and I think it should be offered to everybody. I'm sure it's very annoying for some but I think it isn't worth taking chances that you might have an undiagnosed and untreated GD. I did the stress test in my last pregnancy and it wasn't bad at all. I didn't have GD. This time my fasting results were just a tad too high and I got diagnosed right away. So no further GD testing for me. I'm on a diet and giving myself insulin shots. It was extremely stressful at the beginning, especially since early on GD can cause a miscarriage/birth deffects and my BS levels were all over the place before I got put on insulin in spite of the diet. But things got sorted out and now I'm enjoying my pregnancy.

Home birth. It's practically nonexistent here. Babies are born in hospitals (unless birth progresses too fast of course). I personally wouldn't want to risk anything going wrong if my baby was born at home. I know it would most likely end well and that things can go terribly bad in a hospital too but that's just me. With Jakob I waited till my contractions were three minutes apart at home, then we went to the hospital and I gave birth (unmedicated) two hours later. I didn't have a birth plan, I didn't read any birth books or anything, I just decided to trust the professionals there. They did cut me and press on my stomach at the end which I know isn't as widely used elswhere and is totally unnecessary in most cases but I got my healthy bundle at the end so I'm not complaining.

Writing all that, I respect other opinions. I like discussions but hate it when people start arguing and try to enforce their opinions on others. This is me, I might be right from my point of view but totally wrong from yours. And the objective truth doesn't always exist...


----------



## MrsTM1

24 weeks today here too! V-day, finally! Never thought I'd reach this day!!! Baby also let me sleep until about 6:30 instead of waking me at 6 or earlier, so added bonus! :happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

V-day for me today, too! Congrats to us, woohoo! one more month and we'll already be in 3rd trimester!!

Hi Katy :) Totally glad to hear you had a great experience in the hospital! That's my goal, too. I'm not totally sure where you're located- it says Europe? I don't know enough about European hospitals to comment there. But I know in the US, it's kind of luck-of-the-draw as to whether you'll get caregivers who you can trust like that, or caregivers that have their own agenda... in the latter case it's really good to be armed with information. I feel secure doing my research because I know I'll feel more confident about the choices I make, and I won't let the doctors make certain (non life-threatening) choices for me. Yesterday I read a great article/blog about "go with the flow"- how many women choose this as their "birth plan" and then end up being whisked away to a c-section after the spiral of interventions. BUT that's totally not always the case! And plenty of women are happy after a c-section just knowing their baby is safe. So it's to each their own- my decision is to know everything I can get my hands on, but I know a few people in real life who disagree with me. And that's ok.


On a lighter note, I had a dream right before I woke up today that I was in the hospital for a visit, and it WAS a snowstorm, and because of that, it was completely packed with 16 women checked in ready to give birth. I witnessed 3 babies being born in the waiting room, and thought to myself "this isn't exactly what I pictured...". Lol. 

Swan, I remember you telling me that way back in the beginning. I hope it's JUST enough snow to be an excuse for me, but not enough that the roads aren't clear and safe where you are! If I were you, I might be preparing myself for a "just in case" car birth, lol... I read somewhere that was a good idea and I agree! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Megan: What I do have working on my side, at least, is that it's only main roads to the birth center. I can take back roads when it's nice out, but there are main roads running there so we should be okay. 

My daughter was due Feb 7, came Jan 7 and came on a fluke weekend where it was a full moon and like, 60something degrees outside, so everyone who came to visit kept asking me if I was enjoying the beautiful winter weather. 

So I'm hoping I can fall on some random fluke day of warmth. Even just if it's one day! :rofl: Last winter was the worst winter we've had since moving to the Philly area, others have been much milder. So I never know what to expect. But if you're anywhere in the upstate NY area, I know that's a whole other ball game for you! :rofl: Long Island winters were usually so mild, then friends and family upstate were building igloos. xD


----------



## laura109

Hi girls i never post much on here because theres pages on here like pp said. I think im asleep when the usa ladies comment so im too far behind lol.

i just wanted to say hope your all doing well. Its hard to believe tomorrow i have 14 weeks left. Sorry if this subjects already been discussed. What birth plans etc are you ladies planning. I am quite put off by gas and air as alot of people are sick on it. Im open to an epidural if i cant get through. The water births seem nice but someone may already be in it and i get so hot in baths i go dizzy. 


i had a psychic reading done as soon as i fell pregnant. She said my labour was going to be 18 hours and ill need pain relief. Ill have a 71b 2oz baby girl (im having a girl) the date 21st feb is showing. I xant help thinking this will be the case.

im having a 4d scan saturday. To confirm shes a girl more than anything but it will be an amazing experience too.

hope everyones well. Just thought id drop in and say hi. I know im not a regular poster x x


----------



## Katy78

Megan, I'm from Slovenia.
I should say that I wouldn't let myself get talked into anything not good for me or my baby, I am well aware of my rights. Doctors are not allowed to tell you what to do, however, in case you don't accept a treatment, you might have to sign some document to relieve them from responsibility in case something goes wrong.
I'm also quite well informed because this field interests me and I know a lot from the scientific side (I'm a VMD by profession). So I'm not totally 'go with the flow'. Trusting professionals is not so bad if you know what they're talking about.


----------



## Shey

OMG! I so hate the GD test its a killer for me. I have mine on the 12th .


----------



## MellyH

Put me down with bumblebee, MrsTM1 and Megan - happy v-day to us!!!!

Hmmm things to put in my birth plan, if Sheila is head down:
- epidural catheter but no drugs at least to start with, in case of emergency c-section with Bruce
- I'd rather tear than be cut, and would like mineral oil/counter pressure/warm compresses when I'm pushing to help alleviate the need for either
- anything that I can do to help me relax that's allowed I want to try - music, low lights, hot shower, partner massage
- skin to skin straight away, before weighing/testing etc (this is my hospital's policy anyway)
- try to establish breastfeeding straight away before weighing/testing (also hospital policy)

If Sheila is not head down, then only the last two will apply.


----------



## Shey

Thats a nice list u have there Melly. I have a scheduled c-section on the 13th of February.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay- happy v day to you, ladies!!! :happydance:

Glad to hear that your GD is under control, katy :) I am not looking forward to the test, but definitely want to know asap if I have it! it sounds like we are on a similar wavelength re: decision making when pregnant. Though you may do a better job of wording your replies more eloquently! 

I won't have a formal birth plan. I am going to start reading up in a few weeks and go from there. My ideal would be no pain meds, but we will see. I will also steal melly 's preference for tearing over cutting :) Aaaaaand the final thing I would ideally like is extended cord clamping. :) 

Funny how things are different in different countries/cultures. I knee a lot of swiss ladies having babies and not one had an epidural, though some did take other pain relief. For whatever reason that was the norm. Most everyone I know in Aus Took the epidural.


----------



## Feronia

Horrible awful night for us. We spent the night in children's hospital since DD swallowed 2 high powered magnets. Two x-rays later, the magnets are attached and moving together and she had to be sedated for a endoscopy. It failed, they couldn't get the magnets out, so we now have to watch her closely to make sure she doesn't worse symptoms and check her stools and hope the magnets come out. :( The anesthesiologist told me that one of the risks of general anaesthesia is learning delays, so now I'm freaking out and have read too much. Ugh! Two doses of radiation and general anaesthesia that *may* cause learning problems and nothing was even solved. I just hope the magnets come out and she doesn't have to go in for surgery...


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no feronia how awful! 
It's very positive that they are attached to each other and moving together though.
I hope they pass without problem! 

Non regular posters - nice to see you, it is a very busy group a lot of the time but it doesn't matter if you only post once, stay around because we are all here for when there's a question about something related to exactly how far along you are. 
We are also blessed with some extremely knowledgeable ladies and probably every different type of pregnancy/culture/situation :flower: 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Laura109 - 

Pain relief and what works is very personal. I loved the water, I thought I would and I had my own pool at home. The shower on my back helped almost as much. 
The water was at the correct temperature, I was in for hours and actually kept me cool, I got hot out of the water. 
I never got to try gas and air, the good thing would be that it would be out of your system immediately whereas an adverse reaction to anything else could last a lot longer. 
There might be other options before the epidural, a friend of mine loved pethidine, yet that makes others sick and can have an effect on the baby. 
Epidural is not without possible risk as I'm sure everyone is aware and the best thing to do is research everything and make informed decisions. 
I'm always better at compiling a list of what I don't want thanwhat I do. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds terrible, feronia. Don't kick yourself about what is already done- you made the best decision you could in the moment. Lots of babies (even teeny tiny ones) end up having a general anaesthetic without issue. i would think learning delays must be very rare, but one of those things they have to mention 'just in case'. I am one to talk.... but Stay away from google! ;) hopefully the magnets will appear in the next few hours. :hugs: when we were little, a friend of mine swallowed a coin- came out in her diaper without issue!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Also- i have had an endoscopy, and was only in twilight sleep as it is over so quickly. I would guess that she would have had a lower dose of sedation than a child needing a full on op (?) :hugs:


----------



## savvysaver

Oh no Feronia! Sending positive thoughts your way and hoping that your DD passes the magnets quick and everything turns out okay. Hugs.

Happy V-day ladies! I can't believe we are all close to the third trimester!!


----------



## MellyH

What a nightmare Feronia. :( I'm sure the risk of learning delays is very, very small - I had a general as a small child and I think I've done pretty well for myself. :lol: :hugs: But I understand the worry. Fingers crossed the magnets come out soon - they can be very scary but it's great that they are stuck together at least!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia i hope the magnets pass quickly for DD! Don't worry about the general i know so many children who have had those (including me and my nephew) and no problems (my nephew is actually working academically nearly 2 years above his age in school) x

Melly.... our birth plans are almost identical lol I have more research to do on tearing v's cutting 

Happy V day ladies :happydance:

I have my first antenatal classes tonight - the next 4 tuesday evenings will be taken up with learning how to bring these babies into the world with the hope that i can deliver naturally (stay head down boys!)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oooo lots of you are doing classes already. I hope we can do a three day birth course in Dec or Jan. We also want to do infant cpr and I will do a breastfeeding course :) annoyingly our hospital has a scattered approach to releasing class dates and they fill up quickly, so will just have to keep my eye on the options. we are doing a hospital tour in 2 weeks. I think it will start to feel real then!

Has anyone else's movement changed? I feel the same thumps, but some other jittery things now too. I guess she is bigger, so I can feel more subtle movements. Curious if some of those movements are hiccups!

Also- does anyone else get sharp internal twinges? ...I think she thumps my cervix every so often.


----------



## Megamegan

Infant CPR class is a great idea, thank you for sharing that! I have to remind myself there's going to be an actual tiny child to take care of after the pregnancy is over, lol!!


----------



## Feronia

Thank you, it really helps to hear that others have had general anaesthesia young. It sounds like the risks are highest when under 2, and she's 2 next month. I am just hoping like crazy that they don't get caught and cause a problem that requires surgery. MIL is shaming us over baby-proofing without knowing the situation, which is the last thing we need right now. I was a bawling mess while they strapped her down for the x-ray and heard her cry. I couldn't be in there since I'm pregnant, but I held her while they put in the IV and sedated her and it was awful...
Toddlers, I tell you... Newborns are so much easier!


----------



## Captain

Sending lots of hugs Feronia, I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs:

Huckleberry, yes it is good news! At least for now, if they clear him to go back to work next week then he'll have to find work. I really can't see him being cleared yet though, he's a welder and has to meet certain physical requirements to return to work which he definitely doesn't meet yet. So fingers crossed he will continue to be paid to stay at home with me and bump :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

I haven't worked on my formal birth plan, but it's pretty simplistic. My midwife supports birth plans, but also has told me that she so often sees women stray from them. She recently had someone who was insistent she was hypnobirthing alone and under no circumstance was anyone to help her at all... until she went into labor and threw that out the window and begged for her support people to be there for her. So she told me to enter with an open mind, which I didn't do as well the first time, therefore I know I need to do so this time! But I have a few loose things in my head, just didn't narrow it down much beyond that!

Feronia I am so sorry! Toddlers are such anxiety-creating little critters, I swear! :hugs: I'm sure she'll be fine, but I understand all the fears. Google... is definitely not our best friend in situations like this. I'll be thinking of you guys and praying that she passes it quickly and without issue! Tell MIL to shove it -- like an accident never happened on her watch with her kids? Sheesh. I really hate when people make you feel worse about something about which you already feel terrible and something so innocent as an accident. :( :hugs:

I fully support what Raspberry said -- educated decisions. Going in with knowledge of your options is, in my mind, the best thing you can do. It'll help you feel in control and then no matter what choice of pain relief you choose -- water, massage, epidural, other meds, etc. -- you'll feel confident in your choice. :) It's all so personal, but knowing all of what was offered at the hospital, and now at the center, it helps me to know what is available to me and how to create a 'birth plan' accordingly. 

Have fun at your class tonight Shells!

Surprise I get lots of sharp cervical pains. Little beast does a number on occasion. :rofl: I can't really describe hiccups, but A got them daily. It's a very unique experience! 

I had a great appointment today! My BP was perfect, she praised my minimal weight gain and all looks great. I go back on the 18th for my next appointment and GD test. She's letting me "take a pass" so to speak. I don't have to fast, just eat as I normally would. 45 minutes before my appointment, I just need to drink 16 ounces of Tropicana OJ and don't eat after drinking it. She said it's the best she can do within the guidelines and legalities of the center and such, and I'm okay with it. Anything's better than that awful glucose drink that I had with my daughter, and I happen to like OJ. LOL. After that, it's 2 week appointments -- can hardly believe I'm to that point already! :brat: Time is flying! I feel great about my appointment, only sad thing is that I'm still on pelvic bedrest and they determined I better stay on such until 36 weeks. She said better safe than sorry with my history... and I understand. But man. I always want what I can't have........ :rofl: TMI, sorry!


----------



## RaspberryK

Swan - I'm so glad you have an alternative to the gtt :-D 

Xx


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub, I think over the last week the movements I feel are changing. They seem to be stronger and I can feel things that feel like wiggles. Also I don't know if one twin turned since I feel movement up higher than before. I still wish I could figure out who was moving, most things I feel are in the middle. I get excited when I feel a thump on the side.

Swan, that is great that your doctor is letting you do a modified gtt! That sounds so much better than the orange drink. 

Feronia, any news on the magnets yet? Hoping you see them soon.


----------



## MissEyre

Feronia - so sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope she's passes the magnets quickly. For what it's worth, I had my first surgery at 6 months. No lasting effects - lol, I'm sure a few people would disagree. Please keep us updated.

My birth plan is still being formed as I read up on options. Here's what appeals to me right now
- laboring at home for as long as possible 
- laboring as much as possible in a warm bath
- possible epidural (I will be filling out all paperwork ahead of time so I can decide in the moment). I'm still looking into other pain management methods.
- immediate skin to skin
- delayed cord clamping
- Only me, DH, and hospital staff in room while I'm laboring

I haven't looked much into the tearing vs. cutting issue. I'll have to look a little more into it. I'm also pretty open to the idea that everything in the plan may have to change. I have no idea of what to expect, so I'm OK with the fact that I might not get everything that I think I want. I'm trying to be very zen about the whole thing.


----------



## ttc126

Ah it's been an extremely eventful day over here... thought I'd update everyone...

So yesterday at triage they randomly did some blood work to check my antibody levels. As you all probably remember I have an antibody i somehow got last pregnancy....anti-kell. So my antibody level was low, hubby tested negative. They measure levels in titres and anything over 16 is monitored anything under is ok. Mine was 8 throughout until yesterday. Suddenly it's 64 which is extremely high. So now we think the baby may somehow be kell-positive but regardless, i am having to see a perinatologist (think they're called MFMs in UK).

I was surprised when my ob herself called me tonight and she's already scheduled everything. I go tomorrow at 1:45. I'm sure it's a better safe than sorry situation but it's still a little stressful. So that's where we're at. On the upside i get a really cool ultrasound tomorrow! On the downside, my plans for not as many scans is out the window.

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## ttc126

A quick thought on tearing vs cutting...i had a 2nd degree tear last time. I healed much faster than my friend with an episiotomy and I had more stitches than she did...

I've always heard tears heal easier. Although my personal recommendation is to do peri massage so less chance of tearing altogether :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds tough, ttc. Do you think you got it from a blood transfusion last time? Big hugs, and hopefully all goes super smooth tomorrow :hugs: wonderful that your doc could get you in so quickly.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks surprise :)

I do think it came from there it's just almost impossible to tell because i had my son then two days later got the transfusion so could have been either one... confusing!!!!! I'll update tomorrow :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

It never ceases to amaze me how complex our physiology is! Similarly, I have been shocked by how much of a whole experience pregnancy has been. I expected the big belly and some nausea, but not changes to pretty much every part of me!

Hope it goes well Tmr :)


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, I hope all goes well tomorrow with your scan! Yes, keep us updated! That must be really stressful...

No news on the magnets. DD is sooo tired and has been sleeping for 3 1/2 hours now, which is nuts. I'll say that nothing causes one to reexamine one's life quite like combing through feces with a plastic fork in a Whole Foods parkade. :haha: I sure hope they pass soon though!

I saw my midwife today, and baby is fine (thankfully -- I haven't felt kicks in a few days since I've been so busy I guess). Heartrate 140. The poor student midwife couldn't hear the heartrate on the fetoscope, but DH and I could (even with my wonky ear right now). Baby is breech though. :( She said it's not a big deal at this point, but I'm going to start doing spinning babies exercises for that and if baby is still breech at 30 weeks, I'll go to acupuncture as per her recommendation. 

I think I shared this before, but here's my birth plan: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wd4wq9f4e8o73q0/birth plan.png?dl=0 I created it with this visual birth plan tutorial -- it was fun! https://combatbootmama.com/2014/06/25/creating-your-visual-birth-plan/

Tearing is usually a lot better that getting an episiotomy, and I've heard quoted somewhere (maybe Ina May? Too tired to double check) that episiotomies are only necessary 1 in 1,000 times! There are plenty of natural things you can do to lesson your risk of tearing, too (e.g. not being you your back, warm water, oils, avoiding directed pushing, pushing slowly and in between contractions, etc.) I didn't tear at all with DD and I hope I don't again this time as well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Raspberry, me too! That glucose drink... I just can't handle. OJ I can do! I don't mind the blood draw part and I know their intentions are good. I just... yuck. If I can avoid getting sick, that's what matters to me!

Hugs TTC! :hugs:

I don't know about everywhere else, but both practices where I've gone here, cutting is done in .0001% of deliveries. I had a tear, it healed pretty quickly and honestly, the pain wasn't tragic. But I have heard great things about peri massage and think I need to go that route sooner than later this time! lol

Feronia :rofl: glad you can have a chuckle over digging through dirty mess to search for magnets. I hope they're recovered soon!


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, you crack me up! I do really hope your dd is ok and passes them soon!

Thanks for the happy wishes for tomorrow everyone :)


----------



## crysshae

I have so much to catch up on in here. Work has been very busy lately and I haven't had time to read much. 

I saw the specialist Friday, and I don't have placenta previa. Praise the Lord. And this tiny one finally cooperated. It's a boy!

I hope you are all doing well and that I can catch up on the thread over a few days.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on your baby boy, Crysshae! :)

I wonder if your daughter was puzzled by your fork adventures, Feronia! I hope they turn up shortly. :hugs:

Why do they do the terrible orange drink if a coke or oj does the same job?! Ahhhhh well, here's hoping I find it delicious on Friday for my GTT ;)


----------



## MellyH

ttc, I hope the scan goes well tomorrow - it sounds scary but thankfully they caught it now! Do you know what it means going forward?

When would I start perineal massage?

crysshae - CONGRATULATIONS on a baby boy. How awesome :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Crysshae - congrats on team blue! and congrats also that you're not placenta previa! :hugs: I bet you're relieved!

Melly - I went and checked a website because I couldn't remember and it says 34-35 weeks. However with twins... and your 'presumed likelihood' to go earlier... I would say ask your provider their input? :) haha. At least, I assume they expect you'll go earlier. Never met a twin mom who wasn't led to assume that -- even if they ended up making it to 38 weeks or more in the end! :rofl:

Also read that it likely won't help someone who tore once already -- whoops! Ah well, I'll still probably do it in the hopes I won't get a terrible tear. :) I will ask midwife next appointment what she thinks.


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia I have also created my birth plan using combat boot mama's site! My doula recommended it. So here's what I have. In the state of NY we are not allowed (truly) to refuse Vit K shot or eye ointment, but we can delay the eye ointment (and I read one mom wiped it off right after haha) so I'll be doing that. (In the event that we refuse those things in a hospital birth, they apparently are known to call CPS. Ridiculous.)

I put our real names on there for our printout so they don't get us confused but I took it out for this post.
 



Attached Files:







Slide1.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## RaspberryK

Megan that is such a brilliant birth plan, so much easier on the eye than the way we were supposed to write ours xx


----------



## Feronia

WTF, I just confirmed what you're saying, Megan. That's so messed up that they call CPS over something you should very much have the right to refuse! I've read that things are more lenient if you're having a home birth, but hospitals can be pretty rigid. Yikes...


----------



## ttc126

Megan, hahaha! Love the plan but some of the pictures make me laugh!!!! Like the scissors next to the mom on the episiotomy. I know I'm probably hormonal and it may not actually be that funny lol!!!! :) But really, it sounds like a manageable plan :) I'm sure you'll get a very good experience :)

Feronia, any magnet update?

Crissyhae, congrats! Great news :)

Swan, i didn't know it won't really help if you already tore! Good to know! :)

Melly, I'm sure you'll be having an early birth, especially with an irritable uterus. I bet you've only got 10 weeks or so to go! Just a guess :)
To answer your question, anti-kell antibodies cross the placenta and kill off any blood cells that are kell positive. This makes the baby very anemic and can cause hydrops, a fatal condition. So i will know more of a plan after today, but most likely, they will be monitoring for anemia very often using a special doppler ultrasound. Then if baby gets anemic, do a blood transfusion into his cord or abdomen. Or I've been told by my hematology dr that they would probably deliver after 32 weeks if there are signs of anemia as it's safer out than in at that point. Most likely, I'm just in for extra monitoring. 

Appointment is in 5ish hours!!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I love how easy that is to read at a glance Megan! I may make myself something similar using the programme at work :) x


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck with your appointment ttc xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

TTC i hope they can do something to help you, this worry must be awful :hugs: You've had such a stressful pregnancy i can't imagine how much strength that takes to get up each day! x


----------



## MellyH

Yikes, I hope it doesn't come to a transfusion ttc, but I'm sure it will be fine if it does. :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

ttc126 said:


> Megan, hahaha! Love the plan but some of the pictures make me laugh!!!! Like the scissors next to the mom on the episiotomy. I know I'm probably hormonal and it may not actually be that funny lol!!!! :) But really, it sounds like a manageable plan :) I'm sure you'll get a very good experience :)
> 
> Feronia, any magnet update?
> 
> Crissyhae, congrats! Great news :)
> 
> Swan, i didn't know it won't really help if you already tore! Good to know! :)
> 
> Melly, I'm sure you'll be having an early birth, especially with an irritable uterus. I bet you've only got 10 weeks or so to go! Just a guess :)
> To answer your question, anti-kell antibodies cross the placenta and kill off any blood cells that are kell positive. This makes the baby very anemic and can cause hydrops, a fatal condition. So i will know more of a plan after today, but most likely, they will be monitoring for anemia very often using a special doppler ultrasound. Then if baby gets anemic, do a blood transfusion into his cord or abdomen. Or I've been told by my hematology dr that they would probably deliver after 32 weeks if there are signs of anemia as it's safer out than in at that point. Most likely, I'm just in for extra monitoring.
> 
> Appointment is in 5ish hours!!!!

Good luck with your appointment! Good that they are monitoring you closely but I also hope you won't need a transfusion or early delivery.

As for the photos- yes they are funny!! Always nice to add some levity to something like birth! This thing was super easy to make using powerpoint and the photos from this lady's blog (which I posted a link to on my pregnancy journal)... as far as I know the hospital doesn't require a specific format for a birth plan and if they say they do, I don't really care, this is what they're getting from me. It's the least of my worries- haha.


----------



## ttc126

Shells, I'm really ok! I'm sure this is nothing compared to carrying twins! I'm sure I'm much more comfortable physically then you or melly or savvy :)

Really everything stressful so far has turned out to be a better safe than sorry situation and I truly hope this will be the same. :)

You ladies are so wonderful! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm glad you feel ok with it all, i'd be a wreck by now i know i would! lol If we're going on comfort i reckon you might be right, but i'd take discomfort over worry and stress any day of the week! This pregnancy has been text book *touch wood* I worried until my scan at 9 weeks.... after that i've relaxed and love it. The SPD pain.... yeah it's tough going but i can live with it. :thumbup:

Talking of SPD pains - it was recommended by a midwife last night at my antenatal classes i go to aquanatal classes (which happened to be today) so i made a decision to go and actually feel ok after them. The pain is no worse and hopefully this will help tighten muscle around the pelvis to help. 

Raspberry is joining me next week :happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

Shells- swimming in the pool usually doesn't bother me either! (Although I'm on a break right now bc I have a cold...) but yoga does really hurt. But I'm continuing the yoga so that I can strengthen as well. I read on spinningbabies.com that good chiropractic care can dramatically help SPD pain because of alignment of pelvic bones and ligaments. There is someone near me who does the Webster technique but we haven't decided to spend the money on it yet.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Megan i can't swim properly with this belly - such a weird sensation lol This aquanatal is light aerobic exercise in 'shallow' water (up to my chin! lol) you do things at your own pace and it was lovely - i took it easy not knowing how i was going to feel afterwards, but felt ok (once i got used to all that weight being back on my pelvis).


----------



## MellyH

I had been doing aqua aerobics three times a week but I've stopped now that I've been told to take it easy, until I talk to my OB on Monday.


----------



## RaspberryK

Aquanatal is lovely, so much more gentle than normal aqua aerobics which I've always enjoyed pre pregnancy. 

I'm really looking forward to going next week xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

It is do nice that you guys can meet up in real life! I will have to look into some pregnancy and new mum groups nearby :)


----------



## Captain

I was so hoping they would do aquanatal classes in my town, but I haven't been able to find any. I'm thinking of going to the pool today, OH is interested in coming too as it'll be good for his knee, so good motivation to keep going!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126, that must be sooo stressful, fingers and toes are crossed that everything goes well and that baby doesn't have to have a transfusion or be delivered early. :hugs:

My midwife gave me some exercises to do for SPD. She said that if you lie down on your back with your legs open into a butterfly position (knees open, feet together) it helps to "reset" the pelvis. There's a video here that gives some tips, too: https://youtu.be/aVW7lalrwxE I'm going to try to do some swimming as well, though it's hard with a toddler. Yoga really puts me in pain for a while afterwards as well!

No magnets yet. :( I just got a call from the hospital wanting me to bring her in now for another x-ray, but I talked them into tomorrow morning... I don't know what to do. I know foreign bodies can take more time than this, and putting her through the x-rays was really traumatic, but I also know it can be bad if they're stuck together since they can cause a hole in the small intestine. I'd like to wait at least 3 days though, it hasn't even been 48 hours. Ugh.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia i will be trying that set of exercises when i get back from taking DH to the dentist! (yes... i have to take DH to the dentist to make sure he goes in, he's terrified of them - this is a new one so could take some coaxing :dohh: )

Hope DD has passed those magnets by tomorrow morning so you can avoid any further treatment! x


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia- I sit in that position regularly! My dog lays in the middle of my legs, lol. So I'm happy to hear that's not making the pain even worse.

Also I really hope your daughter passes those magnets soon so you don't need another x-ray :( Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Feronia

Guess what came out of my toddler's butt? Poop -- AND MAGNETS! :D
:dance: :dance: :dance: No more hospital, x-rays, or surgery! I'm sooooo relieved! Whew. Life can go back to normal!


----------



## RaspberryK

:happydance: 

Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Yaaaaaayyyy!! Good news.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay for the end of Magnet Watch 2014! :)


----------



## savvysaver

So glad to see the magnets have appeared! Hope your daughter is feeling good.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Not sure if it was mentioned previously but does anyone have bad heartburn and acid refux.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia!!!! Fantastic news! Lol!!!! Good job going with your instincts instead of putting her through a horrible experience again! 

I'm just now getting on because appt took forever! I arrived at 1:30 and didn't get done till 6! Saw a genetic counselor, had a super long scan, then saw perinatal specialist. So far, everything looks great!!!!! They will be monitoring weekly for anemia in my little guy by doing mca Doppler scans, non stress tests, and biophysical profiles! He did not recommend an amnio as mca scans are so accurate and safe compared to invasive options. They have no clue why antibody is rising but will just monitor as if baby is positive. So many appt to come, but all is well as of now! Thank you ladies for your well wishes!


----------



## Feronia

Awesome news, ttc! I'm so glad your scan went well and that things are looking positive. Fingers crossed things stay that way for you and that the rising antibodies were just a fluke!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Yay! So glad to hear that Feronia and TTC!


Today I bought "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth" and that "Art of breastfeeding" book a lot of you were talking about. :)
I had a regular checkup with my Dr and discussed some birth plan stuff...so I'll be figuring a bunch of stuff out to discuss again my next appointment. My Ob sounds pretty open to everything I would like but obviously warned that things don't always go as planned. She prefers like a list of "birth wishes".


----------



## MellyH

Fantastic news Feronia, that must be a weight off your shoulders (and off your daughter's alimentary system!). 

ttc, sounds positive so far.


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds really positive, ttc. Glad that you are being monitored, and also sounds great that they don't want to do an amnio. :)

I also bought Ina Mays Guide to Childbirth... though I think I will hold off reading for a few weeks. I think it might freak me out a bit now, as I am not good at being patient and waiting out big events. I am much better when things are happening/about to happen and I feel like there are practical things to be done in the now. :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia so glad the magnets passed by themselves! :happydance:

TTC sounds like everyone involved is monitoring you very well and they will pick up anything quickly should there be anything to pick up :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh forgot to say my cervix had lengthened again by yesterday's appointment although I think that had more to do with the student was better at the ultrasound than the consultant. 
I've been moved to 2 weekly appointments, carrying on with the progesterone pessaries. 
Consultant's attitude was completely different with dh there although dh still thought he was a prick - his words ha ha. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Excellent news Raspberry!!! :)


----------



## ttc126

Ras that's great! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

That is great, raspberry! And you are nearly 27 weeks now :) you have done sooooooooooooo well over what must have been a scary few weeks :)


----------



## MellyH

Glad to hear it, Raspberry. :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Great news Raspberry!

Sorry I've not been posting much.

Not too bad here. I've been having a few dizzy spells recently so spoke to my midwife and went to get bloods done yesterday to check my iron levels. I also asked them to check urine and the nurse saw traces of protein which she said wasn't too much of an issue but sending it off anyway. Hopefully get the results tomorrow / Monday.

I also almost went in this morning to get monitored as baby seemed a bit quiet over the previous 24 hours. But today s/he has been wriggling around lots so think was perhaps in a position where s/he was kicking towards the back more possibly?! 

Can't remember if I asked previously, anyone getting Braxton Hicks? I seem to be getting lots more this time that feel a lot tighter than I remember from DD. I think it's due to not drinking enough, and possibly constipation (booo)


----------



## savvysaver

ttc, glad your appointment went well and you had a positive report. Hoping the doctors can continue to give you good results.

raspberry, excellent news! 

smawfl, some days the twins don't seem to kick/move around as much. Other times it is like a dance party in my stomach. I am hoping it is normal to not feel a ton of movement every day and figured I would ask at my two appointments (ultrasound and OB) next week. Hoping your dizzy spells stop and all of your tests results come back normal.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I have had a few braxton hicks...usually when i have overdone it x

I'm feeling the same way savvy about movement, i have literally just sat down after putting the doppler away to check in these two... One is really active as always but the other has been very quiet today and i don't like it! They are usually both very wriggly. They do say though that they have more of a sleep and awake pattern now so maybe they are just not on the same schedule right now... My next scan is wednesday 12th so they just need to keep behaving and stop scaring me until i can see them again x


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I've started waiting every day until I've felt them both move, then I relax. :lol:

I am still having painful cramps if I overdo it, not sure if they are BH but they go away if I lie down for awhile.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well the quiet one (B) now has the hiccups :happydance: So reassuring to feel him properly - hopefully these will wake him up a bit for a while :) x


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh hiccups! Awesome! I still haven't felt any yet. What does it feel like?


----------



## xxshellsxx

It feels weird, it's like a rhythmical tapping only lasts a minute or two usually, occasionally i get what i can only think of as a grumpy kick sometimes during it too lol x


----------



## MellyH

Haha! Sounds adorable. How frequent are the taps? Like, once a second? Once every five seconds?


----------



## xxshellsxx

not really counted but i'd say every 4 or 5 maybe? Will try and count next time lol It's lovely to feel, i just wish they would get them at the same time instead of taking turns lol x


----------



## Captain

Great news ttc, Feronia and Raspberry! :hugs:

Mr "Let's wait until January to put in the baby seat" has suddenly changed his mind and wants to put it in today! :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Smawfl a few weeks ago my baby changed kick pattern so when I expected her to be moving she wasn't but then I noticed at other times instead. 
I felt a lot of hiccups with ds but nothing so far with this one. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

I haven't felt any hiccups this time either, but I did a lot with DD! Another really weird thing I felt with DD later on was her practicing breathing. I was at least 35 weeks and she must have had her chest up against the front of my uterus a few times, but it was so strange and I ended up confirming that you can feel that occasionally online.

I'm already starting to do pelvic tilts in the hopes that breech baby will move, even though I know it's early, DD was head down by now...


----------



## RaspberryK

This baby flips about constantly, head in my ribs on Friday, head down yesterday to start with then transverse. 
I have a lot of amniotic fluid apparently so I bet that's why she's moving around so much. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

It's been a long time since a toddler bowel movement made me excited (rofl) and it's always due to friends' kids swallowing (and excreting) various objects. But I am so happy for you Feronia! :happydance: What a relief!

DCM: yes, suffering immensely. I have noticed a daily intake of kefir and papaya enzyme has helped me, but still get it quite often. 

Glad things are going well, Ras! :hugs: That sounds positive, and glad they're monitoring you closely!

Still no hiccups here yet either. My daughter had them like, 3x or more a day... so I'm waiting for it. :rofl: 

Crazy for me, my timehop on my phone shows me updates from when I would post my weekly photos from my daughter 3 years ago... since my due date with her vs this one are so close together, I'm almost right in line for comparison! LOL. And was so much bigger with her than I am now... bad diet and all that jazz when I had her. :rofl:


----------



## MissEyre

So glad to hear the all around good news for everyone!

No hiccups here either. I also have a hard time telling if she's breech or not. I feel like I feel the kicks up high and down low. Hopefully it will become more obvious as time passes. I'm starting to be able to see the kicks from the outside now. It's so fun! Hubby has yet to see it, but hopefully soon.

I have horrible heartburn nearly every day. It's no fun at all!


----------



## 2nd time

I saw the rr re my test resultsbtoday my heart does seem to stop every third beat so urgent referal to cardiology, dr also messured my non existang bump im messuring 18 weeks when shouldbbe 26 so referal to antinatal clinic . Ibexplained about my panic and being unable to eat( I managr about 800bcal on a good day) so I have a persfription for nutriant drink im goingbto be busy attending all these apps and movinh house I see emergency midwife tomorrow atv1pm so yuess I will know more then its iust stress here


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry for all that is going on 2nd time. I hope that with the appointments, things get better for you quickly.


----------



## RaspberryK

So stressful 2nd time, I hope you can get everything sorted asap xx


----------



## MellyH

IT sounds like you're seeing all the right people, 2nd time, so hopefully everything is under control soon!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I only seem to get the heartburn when I lay down for bed no matter what position I lay (so bad it makes me cry)

2nd time: hope everything goes well, good luck :)


----------



## Feronia

So sorry, 2ndtime, I hope that the tests you are doing for your heart and on your fundal size all come out normal. That must be really stressful. Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

I just got back from a massage and a chiro appointment and I CAN WALK AGAIN. It's a miracle. :lol:


----------



## Captain

Well, today turned out great! We went up to storage to get the box that car seat was in. When we bought it, we liked the all black system, but the grey stroller and black seat went on sale separately so we got those two after deciding you couldn't tell they weren't a matching set. Well when we opened up the box we saw that they gave us the grey seat after all! We asked the manager if they would swap colours for us so that they matched, and she said they couldn't, but I'm thinking it's too much of a coincidence for them to give us the 'wrong' one!

Anyways, now we have grey seat and stroller, happy happy happy :haha:

And okay.. I uploaded a bunch of photos of the baby's room at last so I thought I'd share some!

Here's a rough before picture.. there was a blue cover over the bed but we had already taken it off to work on the foam when I took the picture!

https://i.imgur.com/l5RJLL5.jpg

And here's now!

https://i.imgur.com/rc9TTHk.jpg

And here's a link to an album of photos I put together. Still need to make some pockets to go over the tool box (similar to those shoe storage things that go behind a door) and we might stencil something on that archway but I'm in no hurry!


----------



## MellyH

That's going to be such a cool room for a kid to grow up in!


----------



## savvysaver

Captain, that is seriously the coolest nursery ever! I can't wait to see more pictures. Glad you got the stroller you wanted.

I don't think I have felt hiccups yet. I usually just feel a few thumps and then all is quiet. Is there anything special anyone does to get their baby to move?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Love the room, captain! :) 

I give my belly a bit of a poke or jiggle, and she usually responds. Or lying down on my back seems to get her moving. Neither is 100% effective, though.


----------



## RaspberryK

Melly that's great news. 

Captain the room is looking great. 

Savvy I always get va lot of protest if I lean forward and squish my bump or if I lay slightly too far over on my side she gives it a good punch or kick. 

She responds to dh and ds voice. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

When I lie down on my side, the twin that's on the bottom usually starts shoving and kicking. :lol: GERROFF!!


----------



## smawfl

Cool room!

No hiccups here yet either. It's so lovely though, remember them from dd!


----------



## smawfl

24 weeks V Day for me! :-D


----------



## Izzie74

Brilliant room captain


----------



## EMYJC

I am struggling to keep up on here. From what I have read- 
Feronia- so glad your lo has managed to pass the magnets.
Captain- loving the luck of the nursery
Cryshae- congrats on your baby boy!
Melly-Glad your chiropractor has helped your walking issues
Raspberry- Great news about your cervix lengthening.
TTC- so great the scan and tests have gone well.

I saw midwife yesterday. BP is great at 100/56, baby measuring spot on for 26 weeks. Still free in the uterus which I thought as I feel movements at all angles. One thing I mentioned was that from time to time I get a heavy 'pressure' feeling down below and it feels like my privates are all swollen. I dont get it every day but she said next time I do I must contact labour ward! :/

I dont have a birth plan really- I am just going to see how things go- from my DS being prem and a traumatic labour, I just feel if I try and have something set in place as to how I want things to go then it may make me more anxious. All I have decided is if he comes early, or on time I will try to labour naturally (failure to progress amongst many problems last time). If I go over I will opt for Caesarean.

Nursery has started to come together now- have attached some pics of it. Need to put the cotbed up yet and get a chair. Cotbed is cream from babies r us and sleigh style with drawers-it was a bargain at 199! Really want the Millie and Boris bedding from Mama's and Papa's in the neutral colour. Wont let me add a pic!
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RaspberryK

Emy I get that feeling on and off and have read that it can be a sign of preterm labour. 
What I usually find is that if I lay down for half an hour it goes away. 
Sometimes I think baby has just got into a very low position. 
If I ever got it accompanied byanything else that may Iindicate preterm labour then I'd definitely call l & d, I'm gglad you mentioned it. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

Oh god raspberry really? That's worried me a bit. It last happened Monday. I couldn't get comfortable sitting and it hurt to move as well. The midwife did look concerned when I said it but she didn't examine me or anything. Got period cramps a little bit today but no pressure. Glad things are improving your end. You're doing really well xx


----------



## RaspberryK

It can be, but not always. I had that feeling for about a month before ds was born almost constantly and he was post due date. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

Phew. I just want to get to 37 weeks at least x


----------



## swanxxsong

We have similar goals Emy, lol! I want to make it to 37 weeks. 38 would be a bonus. 36 my bare minimum. Anything beyond 38 weeks would be an extra bonus! :rofl:

My midwife seems skeptical I will make it behind 37 or possibly 38 but we will see! 

Big hugs, hope you don't get that feeling again for a long time. :hugs:

Love the nursery pics ladies!!!


----------



## ttc126

Captain, so cute! 

Emy, cute room and bump! I really hope you'll not have any preterm trouble :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## savvysaver

Emy, the nursery is looking great! I hope you don't get that pressure feeling anymore.

Thanks girls for the ways you get your babies to move! At night when I lay on my left side and lean over to get comfortable it seems like I can feel a bunch of movement but I wasn't sure if that was baby A moving around. Hope I am not hurting her. Absolutely no response if I poke my stomach. I am just obsessed with watching them kick and move in my stomach. Hopefully one day I can get a video.

My first goal is to have 2015 babies. Once I accomplish that, I hope to make it to 36 - 37 weeks. Hoping everyone can reach their goal dates.


----------



## 2nd time

Well I saw our emergancy mw today what a waste of time she messured my fundel hight from so low it was slmost my vigina and told me I was big fir dates she then recorded my eating issues saying I ate 80 cal aday not 800 and recorded my fundel hight in my notes as 60cm making me 20 weeks overdue, I dont have much confidence in her but will wait till I see my own mw on 25th nov its 7 days till our move nit sure if im excited or stressed,

on a happier note dh has tokd me I do a great job raising the kids and that he couldnt do it, hes oroud of me for asking for help as we have no help at all from familynor friends


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the messages everyone :)

Got up this morning to get ready for our OB appointment, got the card out to double check the time to see it was for yesterday :dohh: No idea how I mixed that one up, every appointment has been on Friday as it's the only day he's at the office! Hope they can squeeze me in next week instead!


----------



## MellyH

Argh, sorry about the appointment Captain!

2nd time, does sound like a waste of time :(


----------



## RaspberryK

2nd time-if you have the energy complain! That's pretty awful imo. 
Captain I did that the other week I got the right day but the wrong time! 
Xx


----------



## 2nd time

To be fair were I am my maternity notes are electronic im pretty sure to get a call once ob checks the electronic entery will see how it goes bubs is moving but its realy my health they seem more concerned about oh well its par for the course begining to be glad its my last preg


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad you have recovered the magnets Feronia!


----------



## RaspberryK

FML broke down again today, this time in mil borrowed car, on the dual carriageway. 
Pouring rain with rain, had to scramble through trees and brambles carrying ds up the embankment. Thankfully we both had coats and there was a spare in the boot that we could sit on and wrap around ds legs. 
Couldn't wake dh from his sleep but managed to get through to my brother who brought a van to tow the car and dad to drive us home but that took 40 minutes. 
Luckily a passing police officer from the dog section stopped and stayed with us while we sat in his car and he ended up taking us home. 
Ds though it was brilliant, I'm knackered and keep getting braxton hicks. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I had my gtt this morning, and we got a growth scan. :) Baby looks good and so much more baby-like with a lot more fat on her bones than at 19w3d! She is 32nd percentile for growth, which is (very) slightly worrying to me, though the Dr said she is fine and on a steady growth rate, so that is good for now. 

For anyone waiting for theirs- the gtt test was fine. The orange drink was pretty similar to gatorade. I felt kind of faint and gross by the end of the appointment, but I think that was because we did the scan and a regular appt- by then it was close to 11am and I hadn't eaten anything. All in all, it was fine and I wouldn't dread having to do it! :) 

Sorry about the car, raspberry... that sounds pretty miserable! I hope the BH stop now if you can rest up :hugs: so cute that your ds enjoyed the whole ordeal! 

I hope you get some more answers, 2nd time. Don't be afraid to push for good care if you don't feel you are getting it! :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

I wish the glucose drink here was flavoured,  cheap skate nhs! 

I'm fine now I've been sitting down for an hour. 

Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> I wish the glucose drink here was flavoured, cheap skate nhs!
> 
> I'm fine now I've been sitting down for an hour.
> 
> Xx

Here in Norwich my midwife says that they use the fizzy orange Lucozade! Threw up the last time I had Lucozade, so hopefully I won't with the gtt!


----------



## 2nd time

Things just keep getting betternit looks likebthrvsrllers have pulled out so our movr next fridau will jot he happeming I feel numb, liie someone diedmi dare not fry gor fear ibwill never stop why cant mymlife be simple


----------



## MissEyre

I had my gestational diabetes test today as well. The orange drink wasn't bad at all. I just wish they'd let us eat a guilt free chocolate bar or something else super sugary. Why ruin a perfect opportunity to enjoy something sweet?! 

I guess I'll find out the results at my next appointment.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MissEyre said:


> I had my gestational diabetes test today as well. The orange drink wasn't bad at all. I just wish they'd let us eat a guilt free chocolate bar or something else super sugary. Why ruin a perfect opportunity to enjoy something sweet?!
> 
> I guess I'll find out the results at my next appointment.

I know!! I would have loved some chocolate and a can of coke! :) they told me bloods should be back in a couple of days. Not sure if you get the exact same thing- but she basically said they will call next week if there is a problem. Otherwise we will review at my next appt :)


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi ladies I have my GTT appointment on Monday and here in Rotherham, I`ve been told I have t provide my own glucose drink and it has to be Lucozade original ....


----------



## SurpriseBub

I find it so funny how regimented the NHS is, but then each trust has it's weird quirks with how things like this are done! For what it is worth, I think lucozade is nicer than the drink they gave me today ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

The orange drink made me really sick with my daughter. So glad I can skip it and use OJ this go'round so I don't have to sit for an hour and try not to throw up while waiting. :| LOL.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Really not looking forward to my GTT tomorrow! I don't know how I'm going to manage without my sickness tablet!


----------



## Captain

Eek, not looking forward to that test, I see those orange bottles every time I go in to have blood taken, yuck!

So I was catching up on 19 Kids and Counting today (TLC is my guilty pleasure) and they were showing clips of when their youngest was born at 24 weeks. I couldn't believe how small she was, thankfully she's now a healthy little girl but was crazy to see a baby about the same size as what most of ours are right now! Keep baking for a little longer little ones!


----------



## ttc126

Bleh!!!! Jade! I hope it goes ok! I took a quarter of a tablet that morning and cheated. No way I'd have made it without. 

Captain, I love that show too :) But yes, way too early for these babies!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Ttc I was planning on doing that! Half a tablet an hour before I set off!


----------



## RaspberryK

Hope all the gtt's go as well as possible. 

I was allowed to drink water freely and found that really helped, I think I had about 2 litres in the 2 hours. 
Xx


----------



## Izzie74

I had my gtt a while ago and it really was not a problem at all. I was so thirsty by then I gulped it down and had no side issues. Only bad bit was the boring wait, but I took a novel to fill some of the time.


----------



## Shey

I have my GD test on Wednesday. I hate the stuff. I hope i pass like i did with my son. With him i ate a piece of cheese and drunk water before going so im gonna do the same with my bby girl.
Oh and Monday is my birthday, I'll be 32.


----------



## Mommy2missR

I got my 3 hour GTT results back. Diagnosed with GD. :-( Borderline like I was with my daughter, but they are going to treat me for it. I am sure I will be able to control it with diet and exercise, but I have to test my sugars 4 times a day, keep logs, go to the OB once a week... Just a lot on top of my already overflowing plate. I have individual therapy once a week, group once a week (on different days of course) Girl Scouts, soccer, school runs... Just feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## MellyH

:hugs: Sorry sweetie. It does sound overwhelming. Fingers crossed you get into the new rhythm ASAP!


----------



## SurpriseBub

It is good to see you back on here, mommy2missr. :)

That does sound like a lot... though great that you will get extra monitoring. I am sending lots of good vibes your way, and hoping it becomes an easy routine, and all together works positively for you :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

TLC is my guilty pleasure too, Captain... if you ever spot Quints by Surprise on, you should definitely dvr it. ;) that family is so, so sweet... and if you watch 19 Kids it might also be up your alley ;) 

I was curious- melly and captain (and anyone else i am missing who has moved between the UK/Canada/Aus/US...)... are you going to be mom/mommy or mum/mummy?! I keep wondering what Baby will call me!


----------



## Mommy2missR

Thanks Ladies. I am glad that I am off work. I was scheduled to go back mid-December, but I think I'm going to ask to just be held off work until after the baby is here so I can concentrate on him and me. (he and I?) Maybe then I will try and get to the gym (lolololol!!!) to exercise.


----------



## MellyH

Mum!


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub I'll keep an eye out for it! I grew up calling my mother mam, not like ma'am though lol, but I'll probably be called mom/mommy which will be weird!!


----------



## ttc126

Mommy2missR, I'm sorry :hugs: That all sounds positively stressful! :( I hope you have an easy time managing it! Glad you can take a break from work :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think I will go with mummy, and see if it morphs to mommy over time! I guess it depends if we really stay in the states :)


----------



## River54

I am 24w today! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, river! :happydance:


----------



## savvysaver

Mommy2missR, I am so sorry to hear about the GD! Hopefully you can hold off on going back to work.

SurpriseBub and Captain, I love 19 kids and counting and quints by surprise!! Such good families and good reality shows.


----------



## MellyH

Hooray for v-day, River!!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats river :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy v day river!
I'm at the hospital doing my GTT. I have been here an hour and they still haven't taken the 1st bloods...I have a feeling I'm going to be here ages!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no mommy2missr! 
Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Happy v-day River!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Is anybody else struggling with name ideas? I *think* we have our boys name, but for a girl I'm not sure. It's weird because at the beginning we couldn't come up with a single boys name, but lots of girls, and now it's the other way around.


----------



## SurpriseBub

bumblebeexo said:


> Is anybody else struggling with name ideas? I *think* we have our boys name, but for a girl I'm not sure. It's weird because at the beginning we couldn't come up with a single boys name, but lots of girls, and now it's the other way around.

We are struggling! We have a top ten, but if I think about any name for too long i go right off it. I love a German name, but OH thinks it is "too foreign" :(


----------



## ttc126

I just had a friend's brother have a baby. They didn't name her for almost a week!!! I know you ladies will find the perfect names ;)

28 weeks today!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Did you get your test Jade?


----------



## Izzie74

We've had our names for ages now. I am settled on the middles two, but keep wondering about the first. DH still likes it so we are sticking with it and deciding when she is born!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wow, ttc and izzie- you are both 28 weeks :) that sounds sooooo far along (and into 3rd tri!!) :happydance:


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Wow, ttc and izzie- you are both 28 weeks :) that sounds sooooo far along (and into 3rd tri!!) :happydance:

I can hardly believe it myself. 12 weeks to go!


----------



## Mommy2missR

28w today for me too!


----------



## ttc126

Izzie, it feels surreal right? Like it's taking forever but also going too fast! 

Surprise, you'll be in double digits tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Izzie74 said:


> Did you get your test Jade?

Yes thanks! They said they will call if there's anything to report!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats to you too, mommy2missr! :)

I felt time was draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagging earlier on, but somehow it does all seem to be speeding up now. 100 days feels very surreal :)


----------



## Captain

We've had our name picked for a few weeks now, but haven't told anyone (except you lot!). Every time I talk to family they bring it up, I find it funny that they all expect me to give her a Welsh name yet nobody else in my family has one!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I lied and told my mum we have decided so she will stop making suggestions! ;)


----------



## xxshellsxx

28 weeks for me too - scary how quickly the time has gone! My update on my app said babies are approx 38cm (15 inches) long from head to heel... i got the tape measure out... they are huge!! :wacko: babies now have eyelashes and are blinking regularly :cloud9:

We have also picked our names - at least what we think they are going to be called lol We are keeping it a secret from everyone and my family have all put 2 names on a piece of paper and put them in sealed envelopes so nobody knows what the others have picked :happydance: Step dad has put £5 up as a prize (mainly for the nephews lol) if anyone gets both right :hugs: If nobody gets them both right then the twins get the £5 in their money box (that has already been started by my mum and step dad lol)


----------



## swanxxsong

That's such a fun idea Shells! 

We have our first name (Lucas) but he still lacks a middle name, therefore we haven't formally announced his name. We just can't find a middle that we feel really clicks with him. People keep asking our daughter what her brother's name is and ever since the "Jesus" debacle, she's decided she wants no part of naming him. :rofl: So she always responds with, "I don't know his name. He doesn't have one," then follows it up to add (to me), "I don't want to name him."

Sigh. Such a diva, all because we wouldn't let her call him Jesus. *headdesk*


----------



## ttc126

Swan, i can not stop laughing about your poor dd!!!! Kids are so funny :)

Shells, super fun name idea!


----------



## 2nd time

I only just realised im in double figures lol baby brainm, its weird thoung coz I dont even feel pregnant apart from being kicked its a bit like my little bsecret no one can see a bump so im just carrying on like mothingmis happening, thijk I shouldnpack my bag and get organised though, still baby with no name too


----------



## swanxxsong

She's a total pip TTC. :rofl: She has opinions about everything. Always. ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Your daughter cracks me up, Swan!! :) you will have to put the name story in writing somewhere for posterity :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 27 weeks! 3rd trimester now!!!


----------



## Shey

Yay Jade! Congratulations, not much longer now!

Well girls today I turned 32! Bby girl is active thing kicking like crazy at the momen!


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy birthday Shey! :D


----------



## MellyH

Happy birthday Shey!!! I've enjoyed being 32 so far :D


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Happy Birthday Shey xx


----------



## MellyH

Just had my checkup, everyone looks good :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Happy Birthday Shey!
Had my Dr. appt today. GD test is on dec 1. Measuring 25/26 weeks. Right on track. Got the flu shot too. Not so fun. Only 12 weeks until baby boy is full term! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SurpriseBub

Happy birthday! 

And congrats on the good doctor appointments :) did you have a scan, jm? Or did they just measure your belly? (Fantastic pic!)


----------



## MellyH

I am measuring 30 weeks. :o


----------



## xxshellsxx

yay for a great appointment Melly :) 30 weeks... thats about spot on, they reckon on average measuring 6 weeks ahead with twins. did you get a scan? did they give you what position they are in now or estimated weights? x

happy Birthday Shey :)

jmandrews if you arm is achy from the flu shot i found a hot face cloth placed over it and massaged the area made a huge difference to the pain.


----------



## ttc126

Happy bday Shey!

Jm, looking cute!

Wow Melly! With two in there it makes sense! 

I'm measuring 28 so right on track. But good thing they don't measure my butt lol!!!! I'm pretty sure that's where the weight is going! 

Had my checkup today. Trace protein in my pee, but otherwise I'm good. I'm stressing over the protein with my history of preeclampsia of course, but baby is good and blood pressure is good. Just going to take it easy and try not to stress and worry at all. I'm determined to enjoy this pregnancy... I won't if I'm so anxious! 

Ok, so gross alert but i found a couple of mouse droppings in the house today! :( Dh is now going through vacuuming everything and setting a few sticky traps. I think it's just the one and i deep clean about every week (pulling out furniture etc) so I'm pretty sure we've caught it early. Hoping it won't be too difficult to get rid of!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc you did make me laugh! 

You can get things that plug in to sockets to get rid of mice, I think it emits a high frequency noise which they don't like. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

I had a quick scan just to check the heartbeats/fluid levels/positions. Baby Girl is head down, as she has been the last few weeks, and Baby Boy is still breech. This is the first stretch of time that they've stayed put for multiple scans in a row, so I'm kind of hoping they hang out where they are for the rest of the pregnancy! As long as she is head down, I can try vaginally.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Excellent news Melly :) x savvy your next scan is tomorrow right? Good luck hope you have some head down babies too! X


----------



## MellyH

So, my glucose test result was 133, and the 'normal' range is 70-129. Is that a fail? :( It's pretty close to normal!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no melly it might be, they allow you to do a slightly different test/monitoring before jumping to conclusions. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Booooo. :( I am so bad with needles, I do not think I'll be able to handle the 3hr test well, let alone if I fail that and have to finger prick myself four times a day!


----------



## Captain

So glad everyone seems to be doing well!

I had my monthly ob appointment today which was good. We started to discuss birth plans and labour etc which was exciting and terrifying at the same time! Next on the schedule is OH's appointment with the surgeon on Thursday to see how his knee's doing, so starting to get a little nervous about it already!


----------



## swanxxsong

Is anyone else here on weekly progesterone injections? 

Mine had not been painful until about three weeks ago. Each one has suddenly become more painful until today. Reduced me to tears today - and my pain threshold is pretty high. Mentioned it last week and midwife didn't seem concerned. Intrigued yes but not concerned. However I can't figure why they would begin hurting now?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry, melly :( hope you pass the next hurdle! Hopefully if it ends up being a real fail, you will be able to control via diet alone, as it was so close to the cut off ...I am waiting to see whether they call about my results. Hope not!

Sounds like a pain in the bum, swan... :( I can't imagine why it would hurt all of a sudden. Do you change the place you do the injection each time?


----------



## RaspberryK

swanxxsong said:


> Is anyone else here on weekly progesterone injections?
> 
> Mine had not been painful until about three weeks ago. Each one has suddenly become more painful until today. Reduced me to tears today - and my pain threshold is pretty high. Mentioned it last week and midwife didn't seem concerned. Intrigued yes but not concerned. However I can't figure why they would begin hurting now?

No I'm on pessaries 3x daily... are they doing them in the same spot each time? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Melly I'm th e same with needles. 

Xx


----------



## Shey

Thanks for the happy birthdays yesterday.

Hope you ladies have a good and wonderful veterans day today.


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Excellent news Melly :) x savvy your next scan is tomorrow right? Good luck hope you have some head down babies too! X

Just got back from my scan this morning. Shells, your comment brought me luck! Both babies are head down!! Baby A is 2lbs 6oz and Baby B is 2lbs 5oz...both 50th percentile. Everything looked great and I have an appointment on Thursday with my OB. Next scan is in 4 weeks.
Nursery is getting finished...painting done, cribs are together and dressers purchased! Getting excited now!

Shells, I am excited to hear how your appointment goes tomorrow!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Yay great news just need to keep these babies facing the right way :) wonder what weights these two will be tomorrow. They were 1lb 6oz and 1lb 8oz last time hoping for over 2.2lbs but going by yours they will be more than that as mine area both 50th percentile too at the last one x


----------



## RaspberryK

Yay for head down twins! 

This baby is still crazy all overthe place but I know there's time yet 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks Shells and Raspberry! I will see if they stay that way as they seem to be wiggle worms in there!

Shells, I am curious on your twins weights tomorrow. 4 weeks ago mine were both at 1lb 5oz...so I am guessing yours will be close in weight. It is shocking to think that they each gained a whole pound in 4 weeks. Seems like my belly grows by the day.


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> Thanks Shells and Raspberry! I will see if they stay that way as they seem to be wiggle worms in there!
> 
> Shells, I am curious on your twins weights tomorrow. 4 weeks ago mine were both at 1lb 5oz...so I am guessing yours will be close in weight. It is shocking to think that they each gained a whole pound in 4 weeks. Seems like my belly grows by the day.

Mine are wiggle worms too but seem to hopefully just flip from side to side now and stay put! lol

Will be interesting to see how they compare tomorrow :) Everyone tells me i'm growing daily too lol Post a bump pic :)


----------



## MellyH

I have had heaps of people comment that I look bigger every day. 

Here's today's belly pic (and the 22-week pic from three weeks ago for comparison!)
 



Attached Files:







25+0bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









22+0week.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc126

honestly melly you look great! I am about that big with only one baby. .. and you're all belly!


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, your bump is adorable!! 

I will try to get a picture of my bump later and post it :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Looking good, melly! :)


----------



## ttc126

ladies, I'm reading an interesting book! It's called "bringing up bebe." It's quite interesting and I think some of you may like it. ... especially Surprise bub :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Melly you've had a lot of growth in 3 weeks but I wouldn't have guessed there were twins in there. 

I don't see many of you posting bump pics in the sticky thread at the top of second and third tri. I've been doing one every week. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly you look great!

My husband does the injections and we alternate sides each week. But we determined what it was. He mentioned it seemed the injection was slower to get into the needle this time. It's oil based and it's colder in recent weeks than before, ESP where we store everything (way out of arias reach). 

Upon reading it seems it's painful when they aren't warmed slightly. Due to the change in temperature in our house, that's the likely cause. Aligns w/ the temp changes in the house and such. So this coming week I will warm the injection between my hands for a half hour before we inject and see. But it sounds like that it'll help, from what I've read. Phew!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> ladies, I'm reading an interesting book! It's called "bringing up bebe." It's quite interesting and I think some of you may like it. ... especially Surprise bub :)

Ooooo... It does look interesting! I think this baby will inevitably be raised with some Swiss influences as that is where I learnt about looking after small babies :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I hope that warming it up solves the problem, swan! :)


----------



## MellyH

Okay, good to have an explanation, swan!

My OB wants me to do the 3hr glucose test. Bother.


----------



## savvysaver

Swan, hopefully warming it will help ease the pain! 

Melly, oh no! I am sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## imphope

Am I the farthest along? Due jan 31st actually. So I'm 28weeks 3 days. 

I've been trying to figure out what position my boy is in. I feel a larger lump up to the right of my navel and smaller/faster kicks to the left of my navel. Maybe those are feet? I don't think there are any more scheduled scans from my list of appts the OB gave me so how will they know how much he weighs and what position he is in? At what point do we need to be concerned if he isn't head down.


----------



## MellyH

I think more experienced people can tell from the outside what position the baby is in?


----------



## Feronia

Melly so sorry that you failed the 1-hour glucose test! I know here they recently changed regulations and lowered the threshold. It ended up screwing people over who normally "passed" and had no issues, but I'm not sure what the threshold is in CA.

A skilled care provider can definitely tell the baby's position from the outside! I would hope OBs are trained in that. Here's how midwives do it. They feel down low for a part and wiggle it a bit. If the baby's whole body wiggles with it, then the midwife is feeling the butt, but if only the part wiggles, then it's the head. That's how my midwife determined that my baby was breech at my last appointment. The position where the heartbeat is found can also help. You can also try to feel where you're feeling big kicks and little movements. If you're feeling big kicks up towards your ribs and smaller, hand-like movements down low, then baby is head down! Spinning babies has a belly mapping guide here: https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/belly-mapping


----------



## crysshae

I haven't read everything but saw someone mention that Melly failed her glucose test. When I was pregnant with twins I failed the 1 hour test too. On the 3 hour test it was determined I was borderline. I did not need insulin. Just had to watch my diet. It's caused from having 2 placentas causing insulin resistance. I had no complications and carried my twins to 37 weeks 2 days. The babies were good normal weights too. I pray you have great results too.


----------



## swanxxsong

My midwife could tell that Lucas was head-down last week. I'm still not skilled enough at telling myself, as I thought he was breech. :rofl: But there's ways to do it and some women are better with it than others!

Thanks ladies! I'm pretty positive about the change, the more I read, the more it made sense. Derp, Vicky. LOL. 

Oh Melly, I'm so sorry! That stinks :(


----------



## MellyH

Thanks Crystal! I'm hoping to do well at the 3hr test. In general I like to think I'm reasonably fit and was trying not to eat poorly and to keep active, so hopefully it's the twins thing and I shouldn't feel too guilty! That being said, I have put on 30lbs. :lol: Ah well. 

Feronia, now I'm imagining the babies in there having their heads wiggled and thinking 'WTF IS THAT?!' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Feronia, now I'm imagining the babies in there having their heads wiggled and thinking 'WTF IS THAT?!' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hahaha... I would love know what Baby thinks/is conscious of :) it must be constantly like being in bed and kind of dozing just a little bit more over and over... at least that is how I imagine it.

we went to a newborn class today. It was a short one off thing, but I think very useful. The nurse was great, and went over some good tips, ie. Baby should be wearing one more layer than you, how much she should pee/poop etc... it is all seeming that bit more real! I also enjoyed the fact that all of us pregnant ladies headed straight for the restroom the minute the class ended. Ha!


----------



## MrsLemon

Oh suprisebub, id love to go to some kind of class.. I `m nervous that im just going to be handed a baby and I wont know what to do :/

I dont want to suck at being a mum


----------



## MrsPoodle

Do you have antenatal classes MrsLemon? They are usually in the 3rd trimester, so you might not have got the invite yet.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Seems I gave away all my head down baby luck :( A is transverse and B is breech :( weighing 2lb 12oz and 2lb 10oz little fatties. Great news is they are perfect no issues at all with anything other than position. I've got 9 weeks to get these boys back to head down! 

Time to read spinning babies properly now!


----------



## RaspberryK

Swan I'm glad you have your answer. 
Melly good luck with the 3 hour. 
No one could tell with ds which way up he was so we had a few late scans to check. 
It didn't help that he kept moving and didn'tengage til active labour. 
This one is a wriggler, today at my 28 week midwife appointment she was transverse/diagonal. 
Everything went fine, fundal height is measuring 1-2 weeks ahead on the same centile line as ds was born. 

Xx


----------



## Shey

Melly hope all goes well for u at your 3 hr test. Im going this morning for the 1hr test.


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh MrsLemon :hugs: I was scared too, even with prep classes I was unsure I would be a good mom. Thankfully instinct really took over and helped me feel confident once she arrived. And I utilized local mom groups (like La Leche) and places like BNB when I needed support. It fell together. I know how it feels, but you won't be a crappy mom! :hugs: :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

MrsLemon said:


> Oh suprisebub, id love to go to some kind of class.. I `m nervous that im just going to be handed a baby and I wont know what to do :/
> 
> I dont want to suck at being a mum

We enjoyed the class, but I don't think you need anything like that to be a good Mum! I think the main good parenting ingredient is being interested and engaged :) ...i think it is scary in this waiting stage- but I have no doubt you will find your feet with lovely Baby 
Lemon in your arms! ;) 

...and on the technical side of things, they definitely go over all the stuff we did yesterday in the hospital before you go home :)


----------



## ttc126

Mrslemon, swan put it perfectly. You surely won't be a bad mom. Worrying is a sign you care! :)

good luck shey!

Melly I'm sure you'll pass the 3hr no problem! 

Shells, sorry you seemed to have given away the good position luck!!!! But great they're measuring so big! 

I know every baby is different but my ds was always measuring way ahead. 95%+++ from 20 weeks on! this little guy is only measuring 49-56%tile. I hope that's ok! Ras I see you talk about your bump measuring the same and I wonder if it's OK to measure different? Even my bump is smaller this time. ..


----------



## MellyH

Good luck Shey!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc all babies are different, I really don't think it's anything to worry about as long as growth doesn't slow down xx


----------



## Captain

Think our little one was active last night, OH said she was kicking around 4AM so much that he could feel it on the outside of the quilt! He said my leg even twitched a couple of times but he can't believe I slept through it all! Seems like she enjoys playing with daddy while I'm asleep! :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Awwww that's so cute Captain!


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, sorry to hear they aren't head down! But I look at the fact that there is plenty of time for them to turn back head down. Mine have plenty of time to turn a different way before they are born. All that matters is that they are head down and read to go at the right time! :) 

Melly, when is your next ultrasound?

Captain, so funny what you slept through! What a strong little kicker you have.


----------



## Shey

Captain thats so cute.

My bby girl is doing good. I lost a pound but ob isnt worried since im overweight. 
I thought this would be the appointment for the GD test but it wasn' . So i go back 
In 3 wks for it. I pre-registered at the hospital. They'll call me to schedule my
Tour .


----------



## MellyH

Oh that's right! I'd forgotten to mention, at this last appointment I got given a bunch of hospital paperwork, including booking a tour. :happydance: That makes it seem more real!! 

Plus I was encouraged, they also gave me a template birth plan to fill out with my preferences, so clearly they are okay with people coming in with with a plan in mind.


----------



## SurpriseBub

i think baby must have gone through a bit of a growth spurt... I am clearly going to have to do a new pass over my wardrobe and box up some of the snug clothes that are not even close to fitting any more. (I also bought myself some new roomy clothes today... Yaaaaaay!) I'm not worried about weight gain in any big way, but can't help but wonder whether I will ever get back into some of those things!!


----------



## Captain

Thanks ladies, I think it made his day as he kept mentioning all the time! Just got back from taking him to the airport and his consultation about his knee is tomorrow, don't think I'll sleep a wink tonight!

Interestingly, the company that laid him off last week sent him a letter today explaining why they laid him off and said it's because of his non-occupational injury, when in fact it is an occupational injury he's suffering from! So hopefully after tomorrow he'll either be off work for another couple of months _or_, due the companies mistake, he'll have a job to go back to. It's all becoming quite stressful now so I'm just hoping for an end to it all!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So cute that your husband is still raving about the kicks last night, captain! It must be nice for the Dads when they get a special moment like that. I imagine it must be a strange thing to watch your partner grow and change (and not quite know what to do)! 

Fingers crossed your husband's work situation gets sorted in a positive way for you all :)


----------



## Shey

That is awsome Melly. I wish i had a birth plan but im scheduled for a c-section. :(



MellyH said:


> Oh that's right! I'd forgotten to mention, at this last appointment I got given a bunch of hospital paperwork, including booking a tour. :happydance: That makes it seem more real!!
> 
> Plus I was encouraged, they also gave me a template birth plan to fill out with my preferences, so clearly they are okay with people coming in with with a plan in mind.


----------



## Feronia

Shells, sorry your babies aren't head down! I hear it's best to start doing breech-turning tactics around 30 weeks, but I have absolutely no idea how that works with twins. If my baby is still breech at 30 weeks I'm going to start acupuncture, moxibustion, and more pelvic tilts -- but again I have no idea whether those things would even work for twins. I'm curious now!

captain, I hope your DH's job situation gets sorted out. It sounds like he was wrongly dismissed...


----------



## MellyH

savvy, I missed your question - my next appointment is Dec 3rd, and my OB will give me a quick scan then. 

Captain, it does sound extremely stressful. Can I ask how your husband injured himself? Is he recovering okay?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia the only baby that needs to be head down at the time of labour is the one nearest the exit! So long as he is head down the other can be turned if need be after delivery :)


----------



## savvysaver

Captain, I hope everything goes well with your hubby's appointment. Hopefully he can work things out with his company. It sounds like they made a big mistake.


----------



## Feronia

I just heard about a local mom (an acquaintance of mine) who gave birth vaginally to two breech twins a few days ago! :D I know she originally wanted a home birth, but midwives here can't legally attend home breech or home twin births, and it would have been a real fight for her to get both, heh. I'm actually really impressed at our local hospital for changing their regulations!

On another note, has anyone flown during pregnancy? We're flying down to San Diego (where we're from) to visit family in early December so I'll be 30-31 weeks. I don't need a midwife's note but I'll bring a copy of my prenatal records, but I assume I can ask to be patted down instead of go through the body scanner? Entertaining my toddler should be interesting, too!


----------



## MellyH

I have flown a few times since getting pregnant Feronia, and I already always asked for the pat-down instead of going through the back-scatter machine before I was pregnant, so I just kept doing that! I have made sure to have a letter from my OB the last few times because I look so much further ahead than I am.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Feronia said:


> I just heard about a local mom (an acquaintance of mine) who gave birth vaginally to two breech twins a few days ago! :D I know she originally wanted a home birth, but midwives here can't legally attend home breech or home twin births, and it would have been a real fight for her to get both, heh. I'm actually really impressed at our local hospital for changing their regulations!
> 
> On another note, has anyone flown during pregnancy? We're flying down to San Diego (where we're from) to visit family in early December so I'll be 30-31 weeks. I don't need a midwife's note but I'll bring a copy of my prenatal records, but I assume I can ask to be patted down instead of go through the body scanner? Entertaining my toddler should be interesting, too!

I just flew at 22 weeks. You can ask to do a pat down, no problem. I wore compression socks on the advice of Dr. Google and had no swelling problems, but I don't know if I would have had trouble without them. It wasn't comfortable even in an aisle seat, and I couldn't put the tray table down all the way, but you may be on a less stingy airline. Definitely get the aisle so you can get up and stretch and pee easily. I felt really dried out despite my best water drinking efforts, so try to stay really hydrated.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am meant to fly over thanksgiving, so will be 28-29 weeks. Quite nervous about it, but plan to just try and take it easy!!


----------



## MellyH

Oh yes - compression stockings, an aisle seat so you can get up and walk every hour or so, and drinking lots of water - all very important. You're at increased risk of DVT in pregnancy.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Where did you get the compression socks, ladies? I had a look online but didn't find anything that promising!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got these and I was happy with them: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EYBJ12/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have wide calves and claustrophobic feet, so I appreciated the sizing and the open toe.


----------



## MellyH

I got these ones and they seem fine:

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B000A33GA8/ref=pe_385040_121528360_TE_dp_1


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thank you, mrs k! Now to work out what size I would be... Hmmm! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, melly! Whichever one I can work the sizing out on gets a sale to me!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I flew at 23 weeks, babies didn't appreciate it much lol I cheated and wore the compression stockings i had from my surgery last year lol I also took my notes because i was bigger than 23 weeks (need a letter after 28 here) didn't think anyone would believe me lol I also opted for a pat down instead of the scanner. I agree plenty of water, an aisle seat if longer than an hour flight and i also updated my travel insurance (not sure what the rules are over there about that as you have medical insurance all the time) x


----------



## bridgetboo62

hey everyone!
long time!
7 months today!


----------



## MellyH

Hiya bridget! I was just wondering how you were going the other day. Happy 28 weeks!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ahhhhh, travel insurance! Good point, shells :) I will look into that this afternoon. 

Hi bridget!


----------



## jmandrews

I am sooo behind! So sorry! It's been a busy week. I just had my belly measured :) thanks for the sweet comments. I had a reaction the the flu shot. I had a huge red welt, soreness, and it itched pretty bad. Today it is much better. I just did cool compresses to help. Try to catch up now.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry about the reaction, jm :( are you feeling better now? And did your ob say it was nothing to worry about? 

I had mine last week, and only had an achey arm for 24 hourS.


----------



## bridgetboo62

im good. struggling with weight gain. i have gained a total of 42lbs so far putting me at 5 foot 2 inches and 162lbs. it has really taken a toll on my mental health giving me crippling anxiety and depression. but at least baby is healthy even if i am not mentally so i guess thats the most important part.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Been trying to catch up a bit, I have to say I've been getting the Braxton hicks more often and I can actually feel when the baby moves from one side to another.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have gained something similar, Bridget... I was up 30 pounds at my last appt (when I was 25w). I just put away my second round of pre-pregnancy clothes yesterday (with the much smaller stuff having gone a while ago now!)... I haven't let it get to me, as I am thinking like you re: so long as baby is fine, I am fine with whatever physical changes happen to me. 

Have you got some nice and/or comfy maternity stuff to wear? I bought some not nice, but very comfy large soft pants today and am super excited to get into them. Up to now I have been squeezing into the stuff I already had, and it feels amazing to get rid of that and just be comfortable. :) 

Try and tell yourself that you only have 10-12 weeks to go! After that, you will be able to do a lot more in terms of controlling diet and exercise. ...and most importantly of all, you will have a lovely new baby to hold! 

Hoping you feel better- just remember this is all temporary, and for a good cause.


----------



## MellyH

Hi dcm!

bridget, there was a quote at my prenatal class last night "Better to have formula from a happy mother than breast milk from a crazy lady". Not exactly the same situation but you do have to take care of YOURSELF as well as the baby!


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH said:


> Hi dcm!

Hey Melly, how are you and babies ?


----------



## MellyH

dcm_mw12 said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Hi dcm!
> 
> Hey Melly, how are you and babies ?Click to expand...

Trucking along! Lots of BH/uterine irritability here as well, by the end of the day I'm usually lying on the couch feeling contractions. So weird!


----------



## Shey

I know weight is a funny thing. It fluctuates. I know it must be ffrustrating especially with being pregnant. Just know that once you have your baby, the weight will fall off. I went to my appointment yesterday and lost 1 lb. But baby is healthy.



bridgetboo62 said:


> im good. struggling with weight gain. i have gained a total of 42lbs so far putting me at 5 foot 2 inches and 162lbs. it has really taken a toll on my mental health giving me crippling anxiety and depression. but at least baby is healthy even if i am not mentally so i guess thats the most important part.


----------



## savvysaver

It stinks to gain weight but as long as the baby is healthy that is all that matters! Plus you know the weight will drop after the baby is born and you can get back into your regular clothes. It is just a temporary thing!

JM - sorry you had such a bad reaction but glad you are doing better!

Saw my OB today, I am measuring 31 weeks (not 27)...eek! But everything else looks good. She is hesitant on me traveling too far from home, but said as long as I don't develop any cramps or contractions I should be fine. We were planning on traveling about 4 hours away for the holidays (Thanksgiving) in two weeks. 

I also was able to opt out of the GTT - instead of the sugary drink I just have to go in to get a few fasting blood draws. I am very thankful my doc was willing to work with me.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Are you driving or flying, savvy? I wish we were driving for thanksgiving... but it is 16 hours in the car vs 2.5 hours in the air, so flying seems simpler. :s


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> Hi dcm!
> 
> Hey Melly, how are you and babies ?Click to expand...
> 
> Trucking along! Lots of BH/uterine irritability here as well, by the end of the day I'm usually lying on the couch feeling contractions. So weird!Click to expand...

 Awww, good to know everything is going great :) 

The BH/uterine irritability I feel as well


----------



## MellyH

savvy, I was measuring 30 weeks at 24 weeks! So you're not too bad. :lol:


----------



## Shey

Do any of you ladies know if its safe to do a low carb diet while pregnant?


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub, we are driving. But there isn't very good hospitals in the area where we are going. My hospital is top in our state for the NICU. My doctor joked they could always pick me up in the helicopter if I go into labor early...funny, but not really. 16 hours in the car would be torture for me! The 4 hours will be bad enough with my twins bouncing on my bladder! :)

Melly, I am glad you have a similar measurement. I was a bit concerned that something was wrong even though my doctor said I was fine.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yes, I don't think I could take the 16 hours on the road... Or more to the point my husband couldn't as he is obsessed with making good time... Which doesn't compute with a pregnant bladder ;) I am sure my flight will be fine- I am just going to try my best to relax all the way through.


----------



## RaspberryK

Jm I had a crappy reaction to the flu jab too, huge great golf ball sized red and swollen lump plus horrendously bruised and painful. 
All over body aches a few days later and generally under the weather. 
Shells said she did hot compress on hers and she didn't get a reaction so I'll do that for my whooping cough jab. 

Twin mummies - I measured ahead a bit and I only have one in there I think anything goes and fundal height can be very much different depending on babies position, amount of water, size of placenta etc etc. 

Xx


----------



## Katy78

Shey said:


> Do any of you ladies know if its safe to do a low carb diet while pregnant?

It has to be because you are supposed to be on a low carb diet in case of gestational diabetes...


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy and Melly the 'average' is to measure ahead by 6 weeks with a twin belly - towards the end it can be more! Nobody has even measured mine, but i think here it's around 28 weeks they start so maybe at my next midwife appointment on tuesday she might measure.... or maybe not as the growth scans for the boys are maybe enough?

Raspberry is right i used a wrm compress on mine and massaged the area and i had no reaction at all from the flu jab and will do the same once i get the whooping cough.

I'd just like to add as well.... Raspberry and I actually met on wednesday face to face and what a lovely lady she is :) We went to the aquanatal class together and then went for a coffee and snack afterwards with her gorgeous son. He was so well behaved and polite an absolute credit to her mummy skills. Looking forward to the next time :flower:


----------



## MrsLemon

I had a strange "first" last night. 

I woke about 2 am to discover a wet patch i the bed freaked out until i realized it was at chest level.. and came from my boobs... My boobs have started leaking a clear liquid.. everyone has assured me its normal... really freaked me out nothings come out of my boobs before lol


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> Savvy and Melly the 'average' is to measure ahead by 6 weeks with a twin belly - towards the end it can be more! Nobody has even measured mine, but i think here it's around 28 weeks they start so maybe at my next midwife appointment on tuesday she might measure.... or maybe not as the growth scans for the boys are maybe enough?
> 
> Raspberry is right i used a wrm compress on mine and massaged the area and i had no reaction at all from the flu jab and will do the same once i get the whooping cough.
> 
> I'd just like to add as well.... Raspberry and I actually met on wednesday face to face and what a lovely lady she is :) We went to the aquanatal class together and then went for a coffee and snack afterwards with her gorgeous son. He was so well behaved and polite an absolute credit to her mummy skills. Looking forward to the next time :flower:

Thank you it was really lovely, I must be really hormonal because you brought a tear to my eye... He is such a good boy, I'm not really sure how much I have influenced him really but he makes me very proud every day. 
Looking forward to two weeks time. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

It's very true hun, he's adorable! Absolute credit to you! As the class isn't on next week i'm going to lie to work and say it's still on lol So if you fancy going in the baby pool with your little man around the same time (i can go in and just float in the water to ease my pelvis and as it's so shallow i will be able to get out unlike the main pool :haha: )


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsLemon said:


> I had a strange "first" last night.
> 
> I woke about 2 am to discover a wet patch i the bed freaked out until i realized it was at chest level.. and came from my boobs... My boobs have started leaking a clear liquid.. everyone has assured me its normal... really freaked me out nothings come out of my boobs before lol

ah ha ha I got a let down in the supermarket when I heard a baby cry the other day. 

Xx


----------



## Shey

I haven'thad the GD test yet. I go on DDecember 3rd. But my mom wants me to do it with her to lose weight. Cause the stores she shops at doesn't carry plus size clothes



Katy78 said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies know if its safe to do a low carb diet while pregnant?
> 
> It has to be because you are supposed to be on a low carb diet in case of gestational diabetes...Click to expand...


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> It's very true hun, he's adorable! Absolute credit to you! As the class isn't on next week i'm going to lie to work and say it's still on lol So if you fancy going in the baby pool with your little man around the same time (i can go in and just float in the water to ease my pelvis and as it's so shallow i will be able to get out unlike the main pool :haha: )

That sounds like a fab idea! 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

So jealous you guys are getting to meet in real life, raspberry and shells :) so glad you are enjoying it! 

For a singleton pregnancy, my dr said that your fundal height should be 1cm per week of gestation starting around 20 weeks (with 2 cm over or under also considered normal). As with anything I am sure there are a lot of people outside that range that are fine. They probably just check/watch a little closer if you are a lot under or over as the 1cm/week is the accepted average. :)

I wouldn't think that you should diet too much, shey. Eating healthy is always good, but I wouldn't cut down on a major food group to lose weight while pregnant... maybe ask your doctor or midwife next time you are in? :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Shey said:


> I haven'thad the GD test yet. I go on DDecember 3rd. But my mom wants me to do it with her to lose weight. Cause the stores she shops at doesn't carry plus size clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies know if its safe to do a low carb diet while pregnant?
> 
> It has to be because you are supposed to be on a low carb diet in case of gestational diabetes...Click to expand...Click to expand...

I agree with surprise bub ... also gd diet isn't as simple as low carb, I'm not really in the know but I think it's more controlling carbs and the type you have, plus balancing what you eat it with it each time so I wouldn't low carb without medical advice while pregnant. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Definitely get medical advice on any big diet changes during pregnancy. Apparently GD diets aren't low carb, just controlled carbs, spaced through the day. 

That's awesome that you guys got to meet up!! Anyone in the LA area?!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hi Ladies,
I tried to catch up on everything....I still need to get my flu shot...and like Bridget I've gained quite a lot of weight too. 
I just started back at work on Tuesday after 18 days off. It's been hell getting back into the routine. I feel the time off deconditioned my body from the physicality of the job. Being back I've been coming home exhausted and with crazy back pain. Everyone I work with has been commenting on how big I got while I was gone too and saying they don't think I will keep working for much longer. 
I don't want to use my mat leave on time without baby, and work can't force me to take mat leave, even if I'm struggling. They are supposed to just adjust my tasks...
Right now I'm thinking of going until January 1st and then take my vacation days which will get me closer to my due date.
Just taking it day by day I guess...


----------



## MellyH

What do you do, Wnt2beAMom? Sounds quite physical!


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds tough, wnt2be. :hugs: I can definitely see not using maternity leave until you have to- but make sure you listen to your body, too :hugs: 

We had a disastrous maternity tour this morning- I felt queasy throughout and had to miss the whole c-section part as I went to have a sit down in the lobby at that point. Our hospital is well rated, but there were also some disappointing parts- the dads can stay in the room, but they get a very crappy fold out arm chair :( i think my DH was really disappointed in that, as he was very grumpy on our way home. Gah! I get his point that obviously the mother and baby are the focus, but it sucks to feel pushed aside/shunted out of what is a big life experience for him too.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Took the glucose test today , wasn't as bad as I expected it to be but the after effects of it is kind of bothering me but it's nothing out of the ordinary.

Any mommas in school or thinking about returning perhaps?


----------



## Katy78

RaspberryK said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I haven'thad the GD test yet. I go on DDecember 3rd. But my mom wants me to do it with her to lose weight. Cause the stores she shops at doesn't carry plus size clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies know if its safe to do a low carb diet while pregnant?
> 
> It has to be because you are supposed to be on a low carb diet in case of gestational diabetes...Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with surprise bub ... also gd diet isn't as simple as low carb, I'm not really in the know but I think it's more controlling carbs and the type you have, plus balancing what you eat it with it each time so I wouldn't low carb without medical advice while pregnant.
> XxClick to expand...

I agree top, actually. I meant that it better be ok. Because I have to take insulin to eat carbs and so I don't eat many carbs - some whole grain bread for breakfast and apple's on top of low carb meals during the day.


----------



## Katy78

RaspberryK said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I haven'thad the GD test yet. I go on DDecember 3rd. But my mom wants me to do it with her to lose weight. Cause the stores she shops at doesn't carry plus size clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies know if its safe to do a low carb diet while pregnant?
> 
> It has to be because you are supposed to be on a low carb diet in case of gestational diabetes...Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with surprise bub ... also gd diet isn't as simple as low carb, I'm not really in the know but I think it's more controlling carbs and the type you have, plus balancing what you eat it with it each time so I wouldn't low carb without medical advice while pregnant.
> XxClick to expand...

I agree too, actually. I meant that it better be ok. Because I have to take insulin to eat carbs and so I don't eat many carbs - some whole grain bread for breakfast and apple's on top of low carb meals during the day.


----------



## 2nd time

Right now one year ago my beautiful baby daughter was born it was a fantastic experience heres hoping this one is too


----------



## savvysaver

I agree with the other girls that you should not make big diet changes during pregnancy without consulting your doctor first. It could be very dangerous to you and your baby. I do think that it would be fine to make simple changes, cut out the obvious bad foods (junk food, fast food, fried foods, sweets, etc.) and focus on filling your plate with fresh veggies and fruits. 

It is so cool that Shells and Raspberry were able to meet up! It would be really nice to know someone due around the same time as me. Luckily I know a few twin mommies in real life so they are great to offer advice.

SurpriseBub, your hubby sounds like mine. I have to beg him to stop when we are driving a distance. Usually I like to stop once for a 4 hour trip to stretch and use a restroom...I don't think that is unreasonable! I am afraid I will need him to stop every hour with the twins using my bladder as a punching bag... :) I am sure your flight will be fine, walk around the airport before getting on the plane, wear comfy clothes and just relax on the plane. 

I am glad others are measuring ahead and that it is normal. My MIL freaked me out because she was asking if that meant the twins would be 4 weeks early. It is just a measurement, right? It has nothing to do with delivering way early?


----------



## Captain

Trying to catch up on the last couple of pages!

Melly - He hurt his knee in work back in February, just slipped getting onto the bus at the worksite! Luckily the driver was instant in recording it as an incident as it got worse over time and eventually lead to the surgery this August! Because of it all being recorded in the first place, his company and workers compensation has covered everything, phew!

So his appointment went well, doctor agreed that if he can't even kneel down on his knee then he isn't even ready for light duty yet, plus there's _still_ swelling in there. Wants to see him again on the 18th of December so he's off for another month! It's getting really close to the due date now, as much as I want him to get better and not be in pain...I really hope it will keep bothering him until at least next March :haha:

He stayed in Calgary over night for his appointment so his sister picked him up from the airport and he stayed with them. She told me to make sure be brings a big empty bag with him and OMG... she sent him home with a bag full of baby clothes that she'd been collecting for us!! Even things that we hadn't bought yet like receiving blankets and scratch mittens! Most of it came from thrift stores so I'm glad she hadn't spend _loads_, but wow I love every item, it was like Christmas going through it all last night!


----------



## RaspberryK

Savvy I'm certain fundal height has nothing to do with delivering early. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Captain, glad that the incident was reported and covered. It is nice that your hubby has another month off to prepare for baby. Hopefully he won't be in pain, but will still be unable to work for a while longer! So sweet of his sister to spoil the new baby (and you too!). I had my shower the other weekend and it seriously looks like we robbed a baby store. We got so much stuff it is almost embarrassing!

Raspberry, thanks for making me feel better! I get nervous these two will come way early. My MIL already has me convinced I will be on bedrest...I just want to prove her wrong now! :)


----------



## savvysaver

2nd time said:


> Right now one year ago my beautiful baby daughter was born it was a fantastic experience heres hoping this one is too

Happy Birthday to your daughter!!


----------



## Feronia

Fundal height does not affect how early/late baby will be. :) I was always measuring 2 weeks behind with DD and she came 4 days after her due date. This time, I'm measuring right on track at every appointment, but it's not necessarily due to the baby's size. My midwife said that second babies tend to measure ahead just due to being larger in general and the uterine/ stomach muscles already being more relaxed.


----------



## MellyH

Captain, how awesome of your SIL!!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks Feronia! 

I got so much done today, but I am completely exhausted. My hubby got all the furniture together and arranged for me this week so I wanted to start organizing everything. I did 5 loads of laundry, washing all of the blankets, burp cloths, towels, etc. Sorted everything and started putting things away. I need to start on clothes this weekend. I have about 100 outfits that I received as gifts from my shower and a few that I bought. I think they have more clothes than me! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> SurpriseBub, your hubby sounds like mine. I have to beg him to stop when we are driving a distance. Usually I like to stop once for a 4 hour trip to stretch and use a restroom...I don't think that is unreasonable! I am afraid I will need him to stop every hour with the twins using my bladder as a punching bag... :) I am sure your flight will be fine, walk around the airport before getting on the plane, wear comfy clothes and just relax on the plane.

Thanks, savvy! :) you definitely get at least 4 stops in four hours if you are pregnant with twins!! ;)

How lovely that you are washing clothes and getting everything set up! I think our next purchase is a crib, and then a dresser and changing table. When that is in place I guess I will do the same. 

It kind of hit home today that within 14 weeks I will either be having major surgery or giving birth. Eep! It seems very surreal, though I am so very excited to get to see, feel, and love on her!


----------



## MellyH

I actually counted today and realised that if the OB won't let me go past February 10th, then that's 88 days away! Holy crap! Under 100 days!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Its so hard to keep up on here. Nice to know there's always messages to read whenever I come on though :)

Also Raspberry, I just realised that on the front page I'm under the wrong due date. Can you move me from the 13th to the 10th please? Thank you :)

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Its so hard to keep up on here. Nice to know there's always messages to read whenever I come on though :)
> 
> Also Raspberry, I just realised that on the front page I'm under the wrong due date. Can you move me from the 13th to the 10th please? Thank you :)
> 
> Hope you're all doing well xx

I'm having trouble editing on my new phone so I will change as soon as I get on the pc. 

Is it safe to say that everyone else is team yellow that doesn't have a :pink: or :blue: next to their name? 

Xx


----------



## huckleberrry

Hi girls,

Sorry, its been a little while.

Wnttobe  I hope that your work gets better, sounds exhausting. 

Rasberry and Shells  Really jealous you guys have gotten to meet up. I dont have anyone near me thats pregnant, and keep meaning to join yoga classes etc to make some pregnant friends, but with work and looking for a house and now getting ready to move in a couple of weeks, hasnt happened! Oh well, there are mom and baby classes later! (And Raspberry, Im still team yellow.)

SurpriseBub  Your poor OH! 

Captain  Thats so nice of your SIL! Er, fingers crossed your OH continues to have knee trouble so he can stay home with you! :p Ive been meaning to say for a little while that I loved the pics of your boat nursery and Im envious of your life on a boat! Im originally from Halifax, lived for a couple of years (one as a child, one at UVic) on Vancouver Island and have done a bit of sailing, including a summer racing (I was the most useful crew member ever, lol, but it was so much fun) on a 47 foot Kaufman. Living in Ottawa/Hull, I really miss the ocean! 

Shey  What to expect says not to do a low carb diet. See link here: www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/week-9/low-carb.aspx

But while were on the topic of food this is one of my FAVOURITE books, Ive read it literally three times, Real food for mother and baby, Nina Planck www.amazon.com/Real-Food-Mother-Bab...63&sr=1-1&keywords=real+food+for+mom+and+baby

And this is my favourite website: www.100daysofrealfood.com/. (See the Start Here tab.) She has lots of good ideas for feeding kids! She recently released a cookbook  its on my wish list for Christmas. :) (Sorry. Im slightly obsessed with food!)

I also did the glucose screening test yesterday. Get the results in a week and a bit. I told the technician that she should really be letting me eat chocolate cake, and she said that it used to be that old school doctors would let their patients do that! Too bad times have changed!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad everyone's doing well! 
I haven't really put on much weight this pregnancy (5 kg at last app) but I'm a little overweight having piled on the pounds during my previous 2 pregnancies and never really loosing the extra weight after. This pregnancy I'm determined to maintain my weight by eating healthily. I am also trying to do an hours walk every night now the weather here is better!


----------



## 2nd time

Re weight gain im still down 26lb from my starting weight but I jow have forti sip supplements from my dr so hope to do better


----------



## MrsTM1

RaspberryK said:


> Is it safe to say that everyone else is team yellow that doesn't have a :pink: or :blue: next to their name?
> 
> Xx

Still yellow here for the moment, have another scan on the 8th of December though, so hoping to know what we are having then!


----------



## MellyH

I'm off for my 3-hour glucose test! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Feronia

Good luck Melly! With your numbers from last time, I'd be surprised if you didn't pass!

I only meet other pregnant women at my prenatal yoga class and I think everyone else is due in Feb as well! I don't really know any of them very well, though.

You went to UVic huckleberry? I went to grad school there! :D I miss the city so much -- I'd love to move back!

I'm having family and friends guess the sex, DOB, length, and weight again this time, but DH and I are also joining in! My mom is insistent that it's a girl (though she was insistent that it was a boy last time... and mad when it wasn't)! DH has no idea what to guess but I've put in my vote... even though I have no real intuition on it, heh. I'm getting people say they "hope I have one of each" which sort of bothers me because I don't care, don't think they should either, and don't really understand how one of each is somehow better?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck Melly - so hope you pass this second test, you were only just over on the other! x

I picked up my pram today and it's almost built - had to stop for dinner :happydance: (i'll post a pic when it's done) It's getting so real now! 8 weeks on monday i could be being induced! 58 days..... :wacko: Seriously can't believe the countdown is on til i get to meet my little men :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## xxshellsxx

That makes things feel very real!! x

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/pramresize_zpsd64ac5b0.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, melly!! :) 

Love your pram, shells- it is all getting to be very real! 

We had the fire alarm go off in our big apartment complex twice overnight. Ugh. The alarm is so loud and shrill that it leaves our adult ears ringing. Baby was definitely jumping around too- do you think she is well insulated enough that it wouldn't hurt her ears?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks :) Yes i wouldn't worry about baby's ears, yes they are hearing what we hear but it's much more muffled and cushioned - i work with loud music at weekend gigs and yes babies react to it, but midwife said it's fine x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you Raspberry x

Good luck Melly x

Cute buggy Shells. We got our buggy yestetday too. Feels more real when you start getting the big, everyday essential things :) x


----------



## 2nd time

Ei00ght weeks aggghh thatd pretty real lovingnyour pram


----------



## dcm_mw12

Another thing I forgot to mention from my doctors appointment from yesterday was that my little girl is in a transverse position right now. I had brought the concern to my doctor that I was experiencing kicks in my pelvis area and after examining he said she was laying sideways but will most likely decide to turn before birth. Fingers crossed for that :)


----------



## Captain

huckleberry that's awesome! Where on the island did you live? I'm in Nanaimo now but was up in Campbell River for a while (and a little over a year over in Richmond!). Halifax is where I landed in Canada when I became a permanent resident, but I never left the airport at the time! I've yet to see any of Eastern Canada since I've been in the country (4 years) but we'd love to do a road trip in the next couple of years and visit Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa and Nova Scotia!

Shells - I _love_ your pram and agree that it did suddenly feel very real when we got ours a couple of weeks a go!!

Savvy - Yay for productive days! I think my new favourite past time is folding all the little clothing, I think that's all part of nesting, isn't it? I've even started taking naps in her room :haha:

Hope the test went well, Melly!


----------



## Feronia

Captain, that's so awesome! I had no idea you also weren't from Canada. Where are you from? DH and I are from San Diego and have been here almost 5 years. We became permanent residents last year and next August we can apply to become citizens -- yay! :D If I get into the midwifery program here I'm going to do most of my placements (especially the rural placement) on the Island. I've never seen any of Eastern Canada either, lol. Only parts of BC!


----------



## Captain

I'm from Wales in the UK! I came out here travelling in 2010 and met OH in Victoria and he hasn't been able to get rid of me ever since! :haha:

I went back to the UK last year when my grandfather passed away, four days after I got back to BC I had an e-mail from Immigration Canada informing me I had an interview in London, England in two weeks time, it made for a very expensive month! But they gave me my landed immigrant papers at the interview so when I flew back into Canada I became a resident! 

According to the little online calculator I will be able to apply for citizenship next summer. Isn't it funny how our little ones will be Canadians before us (and I'm guessing yours already is?) :haha:

That would be great to do your placements on the island, I just love it here and think it's an amazing place to raise a family :)


----------



## Feronia

2010 is when we came to Victoria as well! :D I think we can both become citizens the same time. Maybe I'll see you in the ceremony, lol. Strange, we never had to do an interview, but since we were already living here we had to drive down to the border at Pt. Roberts and just make a U-turn to come back and "immigrate." :haha:

Yeah my daughter was born a Canadian, and it took a few months for her to get her dual American citizenship, lol. We called her our "anchor baby." :haha: It was sort of strange that we were American and not Canadian, and she was Canadian and not American for a little while. Can you get dual UK/Canada citizenship?


----------



## MellyH

I have referred to the twins as 'anchor babies' a few times - I am applying for a green card in the US (I'm Australian) and my application is actually through my job, but if it falls through for some reason, I'll be married to an American with American babies, so I have an alternate route. :lol: 

I PASSED MY GLUCOSE TEST!!!! Four blood tests and three blown veins later, but all were within range! WOOHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, melly! Great that you passed :) it sucks you had to do the 3 hour test, but better safe than sorry, I guess! 

Good luck on your visa application- dealing with that headache sucks!! I am counted as a permanent resident, but we have to pass future hurdles for my status to be more permanent/unconditional. Are you doing it through work for any specific reason? (If the visa would be job linked, it might be easier in the long run to get a spousal visa?) I am sure you know what you are doing, but none the less- The visa journey website has tonnes of advice if ever you need it :) it is nuts how well some people know all the statutes and regulations!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Melly I bet that's a relief!


----------



## MellyH

I've been on several visas over the years, all job-related. There are a few reasons I'm going through work for the green card - so that work will pay for it (it's thousands of dollars!), so that it's not tied to my husband in case anything happens in our relationship (not that I'm expecting it too, but you have to stay together for some minimum amount of time or you lose the green card), so his family won't think I married him for a green card, and because it is something I can get on my own, and I like to be independent, and I want to have earned it. My stage 1 'outstanding researcher' petition has been approved, so that's nice. :lol: The only stipulation is that I have to keep working for my current employer for a year after getting the green card or else I have to pay them back for the cost of the green card, but once the green card is approved it's not tied to my job at all, I'm just a permanent resident. Huzzah!


----------



## SurpriseBub

That does sound like a good deal! (Yay for work paying!) ...And 12 months isn't bad to be tied to. I have a friend on a 5 year work visa in the UK, but she jeopardises it if ever she wants to leave her current employer. :S I very much respect you wanting to do it on your own steam, too! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

yay for passing Melly!! Not so yay for the blown veins! All this visa talk makes me glad i'm a home bird lol I love to travel for short times but i can't wait to get home and back and thats even short travel around the UK - 5 days in Ireland was more than enough time away from home in October lol 

I hope you all get the required Visa's and become resident where you desire :)


----------



## RaspberryK

That's good Melly xx


----------



## MrsTM1

Wow, lots of talk about visas today! I came to the UK from North Carolina 2 years and 7 months ago now to be with my husband (married in December 2011, spouse visa was granted April 2012). I've finally received my indefinite leave to remain, which means I'm a permanent resident so long as I do not live outside of the country for over 2 years, and I can technically apply for my citizenship next summer. I'll probably wait a bit for the citizenship due to the cost though. 

Also, speaking of transverse babies, mine is still supposedly transverse (was last Monday at MW appointment), but still flips around in all directions. It was kicking above my belly button last night (really big hard kicks too!), and it's back to kicking down on my right side just above my hip again now. Some babies don't turn until during labour! Hopefully ours will turn and stay put sooner rather than later though. :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh yes and this little monkey is all over the place kind of breech/transverse but changes all the time. We Had a second 3D scsn yesterday and she still didn't cooperate,head in my ribs and snuggling the placenta - which btw looks enormous xx


----------



## Feronia

I also did my permanent residency application through my former job, and only had to work in Canada for a year since I graduated from a Canadian university. It sounds like you'll get your permanent residency faster through your job compared to if you did it through your husband, right Melly? Congrats on passing your 3-hour test, too! I thought you would!

I wish I had the skills to do belly mapping to see what position my baby is in, but alas, I do not -- yet. ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

There are definite pluses to not moving far from home, shells! :) I left Australia at 19 and just sort of went from there. One thing leads to another and then you are suddenly living in America! ;) we won't have any family on either side living close by, which will be a shame for Baby... but i guess you can't have it all! :) 

I didn't realize you were American, mrstm1! :) great that you are eligible for citizenship so soon. I miss quite a few things about the UK... enjoy a waitrose food shop for me, please! 

The night before my scan at 25 weeks Baby did some major moving (I think she completely flipped) and we were told she was kind of head down with her legs around to the left. I am sure she used to kick with her feet on the lower right- What i feel there now is softer (so I assume punches). Sadly I am not getting the big kicks the way I was as they seem to be muffled by my anterior left placenta. I think my baby chooses a comfy spot and seemingly wiggles and adjusts But for the most part stays that way for a long time!


----------



## Izzie74

Feronia said:


> I also did my permanent residency application through my former job, and only had to work in Canada for a year since I graduated from a Canadian university. It sounds like you'll get your permanent residency faster through your job compared to if you did it through your husband, right Melly? Congrats on passing your 3-hour test, too! I thought you would!
> 
> I wish I had the skills to do belly mapping to see what position my baby is in, but alas, I do not -- yet. ;)

I wish i could tell too. Midwife tells me baby is head down, but I cannot feel anything more than lumps and bumps! Even kicks are not strong. It is still more like regular flutters. I would love a good thump, but apart from nudges, nothing like that at all. Is that unusual do you think?


----------



## Feronia

Izzie, that's not unusual at all and will vary highly based on the baby's position and the position of your placenta. If baby is head down and occiput anterior, you won't feel much at all since baby will be kicking your back!


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> 2010 is when we came to Victoria as well! :D I think we can both become citizens the same time. Maybe I'll see you in the ceremony, lol. Strange, we never had to do an interview, but since we were already living here we had to drive down to the border at Pt. Roberts and just make a U-turn to come back and "immigrate." :haha:
> 
> Yeah my daughter was born a Canadian, and it took a few months for her to get her dual American citizenship, lol. We called her our "anchor baby." :haha: It was sort of strange that we were American and not Canadian, and she was Canadian and not American for a little while. Can you get dual UK/Canada citizenship?

That'll be funny if we're in the same ceremony! My Thai friend up island was telling me a few weeks a go that she will have her ceremony here in Nanaimo, so maybe I will only have to go up the road for mine!

I applied for PR through a spousal sponsorship after we married, so there was always the chance of an interview as they like to make sure these applications are genuine. We had the option of applying within Canada or outside to England. If we had applied within Canada the interview would have been here, but it would have taken at least twice the time! So we sent the application to London instead where it took about nine months.

I had to create a dossier on our relationship to send and take with me to the interview. Pictures, e-mails, tickets I'd kept from dates we went on, all sorts! It took me weeks to put together and the guy barely flicked through it at the interview! :dohh: Which is guess was a good thing really, the whole ordeal was terrifying but fascinating at the same time, I'd love to have their job of catching out phony marriages!!

I'm pretty sure I can get dual citizenship but honestly haven't really looked at it yet as I'm still not over all the hassle we went through for my residency!


----------



## MrsTM1

SurpriseBub said:


> I didn't realize you were American, mrstm1! :) great that you are eligible for citizenship so soon. I miss quite a few things about the UK... enjoy a waitrose food shop for me, please!

Yep! I don't think that there is a waitrose near here. Since being pregnant, I've been craving a fried bologna and American cheese toasted sandwich, but I can't get suitable bologna here. I'm really glad that DH works for a telecommunications company, which means that I can talk to my mom all I want for free. 

I love the chocolate here (cadbury eggs year round!), the bread doesn't make me sick, and I really really like having public transport! Where I'm from, we don't even have taxi's, much less buses and trains.

Oh! And I really really miss cheez its, zesta crackers, peanut butter m&m's, and nilla wafers!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MrsTM1 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you were American, mrstm1! :) great that you are eligible for citizenship so soon. I miss quite a few things about the UK... enjoy a waitrose food shop for me, please!
> 
> Yep! I don't think that there is a waitrose near here. Since being pregnant, I've been craving a fried bologna and American cheese toasted sandwich, but I can't get suitable bologna here. I'm really glad that DH works for a telecommunications company, which means that I can talk to my mom all I want for free.
> 
> I love the chocolate here (cadbury eggs year round!), the bread doesn't make me sick, and I really really like having public transport! Where I'm from, we don't even have taxi's, much less buses and trains.
> 
> Oh! And I really really miss cheez its, zesta crackers, peanut butter m&m's, and nilla wafers!Click to expand...

Tesco where i live have an american section do you have a tesco near you where they may have them? If not you can get some of that online :thumbup:

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/browse/default.aspx?N=4294697390&Nao=20

Very pricey though, but worth it if you really miss them x


----------



## MrsTM1

xxshellsxx said:


> Tesco where i live have an american section do you have a tesco near you where they may have them? If not you can get some of that online :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/browse/default.aspx?N=4294697390&Nao=20
> 
> Very pricey though, but worth it if you really miss them x

The only tescos here are a metro and a few of the express ones. No really big ones close by. The only thing they have is the peanut butter m&m's in teeny packs. We just finished off the gigantic bag mom brought over in June, and I'm hoping she will be bringing more when she comes over before baby comes. We still have nearly a full box of zestas (from mom), and half a bag of vanilla wafers (also from mom). I miss them, but they aren't entirely essential. There is a sweet shop here in Norwich that has some things, but they are fairly expensive.


----------



## savvysaver

Busy weekend here, looks like I missed a lot! My computer wasn't working and I was so busy I didn't check in on my phone. 

Melly, congrats for passing the 3 hour test! Unfortunately you had to go through all that pain but at least you passed and are done with that. 

Shells, love your pram! It is awesome.

Captain, I spent so much time folding up blankets, burp cloths, swaddles. I showed my mom and she laughed that after the twins are born I will just be jamming stuff in the drawers. At least it will look pretty and organized...for now! :)

SurpriseBub, I like your idea of stopping every hour...I am sure my husband won't agree though! If I can get him to stop twice I will be happy and make it work. Maybe we will take his SUV so he will want to stop so I don't have an "accident" :) Having the furniture makes this seem so real and exciting. I can't believe we are all around 100 days or less...completely amazing to think that just a few months ago we were all waiting for our first appointments!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## SurpriseBub

It is all getting very real, and a little scary... I think I felt faint at our hospital tour at least in part just due to nerves. I cannot wait for Feb to come around... And just hope, hope, hope it will be smooth sailing between then and now. :)


----------



## savvysaver

It is a little scary and I am kind of glad we have the holidays to distract me, plus the time seems to go by quicker. 

I am happy and thankful for every day I get closer to my goal of 36+ weeks. :)


----------



## Captain

Savvy my SIL said the same thing to me as well about just jamming things wherever once the baby's here, but it's nice to have everything look so pretty now :haha:

And oh boy.. all I've wanted to eat throughout this pregnancy is food from the UK that I can't have!! Scotch eggs, pasties from Greggs, sausage and chips from the local chippy, grandmothers sunday dinner, Chinese takeaway, gammon and chips from the Harvester... you name it!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

savvysaver said:


> It is a little scary and I am kind of glad we have the holidays to distract me, plus the time seems to go by quicker.
> 
> I am happy and thankful for every day I get closer to my goal of 36+ weeks. :)

Couldn't have said it better myself. Every night when I go to bed, I feel very thankful for another day that baby could grow. It is amazing at this stage how much they are developing every day, let alone week! 

Shame that you want British stuff that can't be posted, Captain! I dread to think what a Greggs bag would look like after a trip over the Atlantic :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

Captain, I got a bunch of organizing bins from Ikea. I think that will help me...even if the bins aren't organized at least I will be able to find it. 

SurpriseBub, each day is a blessing. As much as I can't wait to meet these two, I want them to grow and be as healthy as possible. Plus I have a lot to finish doing before they arrive!! I look at how fast the last month or two passed and I know the next two months will pass just as quickly. :)


----------



## MellyH

Yep, I'm hoping for AT LEAST 36 weeks for these two. 38 would be great, and I think that's the latest I'd be recommended to go anyway. 

It's funny how we all miss stuff from where we grew up. I get my mum to send me care packages from Australia of Samboy bbq chips and Milo and Allen's lollies and Mint Slices. The Mint Slices don't travel so well. :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

SO behind; we were away since Thursday to visit my mom since my aunts and cousin were in town... so catching up now! If I miss something/someone important, I am so sorry! :(

For my daughter, I found compression socks at CVS and wore them religiously toward the end because I was having so much swelling in my feet and ankles. I have since, of course, lost them... so I'm glad to bookmark these links in case I need them again this time. So far, I haven't had any swelling anywhere. So crazy how pregnancies differ! :rofl:

:hugs: Bridget. Hang in there love. I've been thinking of you -- glad to see you post for a check-in! You're getting so close to the end! Soon you'll have that healthy, happy and beautiful baby in your arms and then you can lose the weight. I know it's frustrating, I gained a lot with my daughter, but end result is so worth it. I'm still sorry you're struggling though. :hugs: 

Savvy glad they were able to work with you on an alternative for the GD testing!

Shey -- I know that ladies who have to go low-carb and such typically meet with dietitians to help make a 'plan' of how to eat healthily (and enough!) for their pregnancy while still regulating their sugar intake. So I personally wouldn't do anything too drastic without consulting your OB/midwife first, but if you're having some issues, they may be able to suggest a dietitian who can help you figure things out. :) 

Shells and Raspberry, so jealous you got to meet! I wish we lived closer and we could all have a meetup! :) But seriously, sounds like you two had fun! I'm glad you were able to meet up face to face!

Gorgeous pram, Shells!

So glad you passed your GD test Melly! Sorry it sounds like it was BRUTAL (lol) but glad it's done with and you can move on to bigger and better things! ;) Yay!

I have my GD test tomorrow, meaning I NEED to get to the store and buy OJ today for my test. :rofl: I can't believe I had kind of forgotten about that important piece of info. Whoops!


----------



## christina1612

Hey all, thought I would upload a photo of my pram now my phone is letting me! I love it x
 



Attached Files:







received_m_mid_1410205046890_1f0d5b17255fc03357_8.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, good luck with the test swan!!

So, if it's not one thing it's another, right? Last night during the night, half asleep I popped my ears at one point, and felt a very sharp, painful, stabbing pain in my left ear. Now I've woken up with quite the considerable earache. I can still pop it, so I don't think I've busted the eardrum or anything, but it's very painful to pop and it feels like it pops 'back' again straight away. Owwwwwww :(


----------



## swanxxsong

Oww Melly, that sounds awful! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pens

I haven't been keeping up to date with this (again) so I'll try and catch up after I've cooked dinner! For now, I hope everyone is doing ok.

Quick updates from me:
- I've gained 2 and a half stone already! I don't quite know what to do with myself, I almost fainted when I stood on the scales. I'm worried my midwife is going to tell me off lol.
-Bought some more furniture for baby girls room. Looks like everyone will be getting an orange for Christmas this year.
- Feeling movements a lot more through my anterior placenta now! Even seen my belly wobbling side to side.


----------



## swanxxsong

Pens: if your midwife gives you crap, just say, "You're stressing me out and it's not good for me or the baby." :rofl: I gained a lot with my pregnancy with DD and though I know it wasn't the *best* thing for me (only because I ate ANYTHING and everything I wanted, within reason, as in ice cream for breakfast on occasion), per se, I was a happy mama and she was a healthy baby. :) I ended up at 50some pounds up at 35 weeks, then I had her. As long as everything looks healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. :)


----------



## Pens

Haha thanks swan! I'm short as well so I seem to gain weight quite rapidly when I do. I'm really surprised though as I haven't over indulged in anything, I eat the same way I did before I was pregnant. Everything looks healthy with baby and my blood pressure and everything else is really good so that eases my mind a bit. Just hope I can shift it after I've had her!


----------



## RaspberryK

Yeeowch Melly xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm kind of short too Pens (5'3"), so I feel you! I run out of room too quickly, it seems. :rofl: But if all looks good, then that's what counts IMO. :) I know my joints were aching by the end with DD but I think that would have happened no matter what my gain was. lol!


----------



## savvysaver

Random question of the day: Anyone experiencing hair loss? The last few days when I brush my hair small sections of strands fall out. Not sure if this is related to pregnancy or I had the Tday vaccine last Thursday. Any help is appreciated, I am a bit concerned and not sure if I should call the nurse.

Melly, ouch! That sounds painful. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## 2nd time

Im seeing my wonderful community midwife tomorrow uopingbshe can help with the anxiety butmim so panicked all the time it sucks


----------



## SurpriseBub

From about 12 weeks, I have had a lot of hair falling out, savvy. Not in clumps, and not anywhere near to bald patches or anything like that... I just seem to be constantly shedding. My dr said it just happens to some women (no thick lustrous pregnancy locks for me!). I can't tell whether it is better or the same as it was, but it certainly hasn't gotten worse since I noticed it happening. 

If you are worried, call!


----------



## MrsLemon

yep hair loss for me too...

was looking forward to lovely pregnancy hair too!! x


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks SurpriseBub and MrsLemon. It just started and it isn't terrible, just very odd when you are left with small wads of hair in your hand. Luckily it isn't in big clumps or bald spots...I would definitely call for that. I hate calling because they will tell me to go to triage and last time they thought I was nuts for coming in! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

No extreme hair loss for me yet (at least nothing out of the ordinary for what I lose in the winter), but I lost a ton AFTER I had DD. So I anticipate I'll have that lovely experience again this go around. lol


----------



## RaspberryK

I had huge hair loss after had him and again when I stopped breastfeeding. 
Xx


----------



## smawfl

With my first pregnancy my hair stopped falling out pretty quick. I have long thick hair and usually loose loads anyway but hair growth really slowed down straight away. 

This time it's taken longer and only slowing down now. 

I lost loads on clumps about 3 months post partum


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls. It sounds like it is pretty normal to have some kind of hair loss. Mine seems to mainly be when it is wet, like in the shower it falls out and when brushing (gently) after the shower. Just going to try to take it easy with my hair and hope for the best, luckily my hair is pretty thick. 

Usually I don't feel much on the right side of my body since B's placenta is there, but wow baby B has been going wild since like 3:30am this morning. A is being quiet but will probably wake up once B gets tired. I never get tired of seeing my belly pop and jump! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Mine does that anyway normally, also just a thought, is it definitely full length from the root or breakage? 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

There is nothing like a great appointment to make you feel better (loaded with a cold again!) Just back from the midwife appointment - met my new midwife! Love her! Blood pressure back to being where it was (110/60), urine clear, babies heart rates 156 and 138 (she said if she didn't know it was B/B she would ahve guessed G/B based on heart rates!), She checked the measurements i was worried about from the last scan and said she is not worried, they are not accurate anyway! Bellies are measuring bigger because i like chocolate... ooops! :blush: lol Apparently i'm measuring 36 weeks by hand measurements and 38 by tape measure at 29 weeks! However... i am all fluid apparently! Which makes me feel better about my weight gain. Both boys have so much fluid around them hence why they can move so freely and i have so much movement from them (she said it's a good thing!) She checked position and A is back to being head down and B is now transverse! She said not to worry about positions as they have so much fluid they will likely move until delivery - she gave me tips to try and stop A going back to being transverse, apparently they don't like it when you sit forward so to lay back more (not good for pelvis but good for baby position - can't win lol) ! She wants me to finish work sooner than i have planned but said it's my choice - so i will still aim to continue to work til 17th december!


----------



## jmandrews

I am so behind. Sorry I have been MIA.
Over the weekend my cousin took his own life. :cry: he was only 22.
My family is devastated and our world is turned upside down. We are all very close and spend every holiday together. We didn't see this coming. The next couple of days are going to be really hard as we say goodbye and lay him to rest. I won't be around much during this time but hope those who celebrate thanksgiving enjoy the holiday and hug your families a little tighter. :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :cry: Such a young man i'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## MiniBump

So sorry for your loss jmandrews! So tragic when anyone, but particulary such a young person, feels that is the only way out of whatever place they're in. :nope:


----------



## MellyH

Shells, it does sound like a great appointment. Hooray for Baby A being head down, at least for now!

JM, I'm so sorry. What a shock. :( :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Jm that's just tragic! 
Xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

jm, so sorry to hear this, you and your family are in my thoughts xx

I am still here guys, still reading, just don't get the chance to post much x


----------



## EMYJC

So sorry to hear such sad news JM. :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry for your loss, JM :( it must have been a big shock for everyone as well as just being terribly sad. Thinking of you!


----------



## savvysaver

jm, so sorry to hear of your terrible loss. Sending healing thoughts to your family to get through this difficult time. Take care of yourself too.

Raspberry, very interesting...I am not completely sure! It might be breakage. I will definitely have to pay attention tomorrow after my shower and when brushing my hair. I am just trying to not touch my hair.

Shells, congrats on the appointment and A being head down! Hopefully he stays that way.


----------



## Pens

Regarding the hair loss; I have very thick hair and haven't noticed any significant hair loss but it is definitely thinner at the top. 

and I am so sorry for your loss JM, how awful :-( 

Quick question, might have already been touched on but I can't remember or see anything at the moment... With an anterior placenta, when do you start "counting kicks"? I've seen some people say never but some say from 26 weeks. Some days I will feel baby girl loads and some days I will maybe only feel slight movement once or twice throughout the day which can make me worry a bit.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry your going through a terrible time Jm xx


----------



## Feronia

So sorry to hear about your loss, JM. :( I'm thinking of you and your family.


----------



## MellyH

I'm not sure about the kicks, Pens, I haven't been told to start counting them yet. 

When did people start feeling hiccups? I haven't felt any yet!


----------



## Feronia

I've started feeling hiccups this week! Some last night and some a few days ago.


----------



## savvysaver

Is it obvious when they have hiccups? 

I haven't been told to count kicks yet either, and it will probably be hard for me since I am always unsure of who is kicking me unless I feel it on the sides.


----------



## River54

Is baby grasping their cord enough to make their heartrate go down a common thing?
Was at the OB appt today, and his HR was low, then he moved a tad, and it went racing back up. She told us not to be concerned as most of the time it is just him grabbing on a squeezing the cord, then letting go. Though she is giving us an u/s in a few days to make sure.
I feel him alot most days, so I know he is moving around etc. Some days are kind quiet though.


----------



## Megamegan

JM I'm so sorry to hear your tragic news :( Praying for your family. 

Baby boy is kicking me all over the place. He's doing somersaults in there, clearly. Right now I'm lying on my left side and I feel kicks and jabs on BOTH sides of my belly, so I guess he's transverse- but it changes all the time!

My sister called me today in shock because she found out she's pregnant with her third! She's not really in a good position for another baby but it will work out somehow. Kinda interesting that our pregnancies will overlap a bit. She'll just be entering her second trimester when I give birth.

I've gained about 31 lbs also. It sucks, I do feel like I'm fat and constantly hungry, but I try really hard to not let it affect me emotionally because I know my baby is fine and I'll drop the weight after birth. Starting to really get excited for getting my body back after this pregnancy, even though I'm enjoying having the baby belly. My pelvic pain has gone down dramatically and overall I'm feeling well. Hardly anything to do at work these days so I'm enjoying taking it easy, doing housework, yoga and swimming when I am in the mood.

One of my good friends gave me two huge bags of clothes from her boy, and several of them are brand new- plus she also is lending us a lot of other baby essentials! And I am really happy with my baby registry, and my shower is Sunday. Whatever we don't get gifted after the holidays are over, we'll probably buy off our own registry.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

So sorry about your loss JM. Thinking of you & your family xx


----------



## Pens

I haven't felt any hiccups yet, would love to though! 

And Megamegan I started feeling baby girl on both sides of my belly the other day too!

Over the past couple of weeks OH has really been able to feel our little girl moving about, especially on the sides! Sometimes he rests his hand on my side and she will "scrape" a foot or fist against my side and it makes him cringe haha.

Does anyone think I should be concerned with lack of movements on some days with anterior placenta?


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm getting worried about flying for thanksgiving :s ...how late in pregnancy are you ladies planning to fly? (I want to go, and know there are good hospitals nearby once we are there... It is just the flight that is making me nervous). 


I have an anterior placenta, too pens. I was a bit worried, as Baby was quiet on Sunday. She also seemed to move a week and a half ago and since then the movements aren't as strong (I think she is kicking the placenta instead of me, now! :( I think I am the only one on here wanting her breech so I can feel more again!!) I did feel movement on Sunday, and felt fine after that. I think if you feel nothing and are worried, you should call to talk it over with you dr/midwife. But I think having quieter and livelier days is normal. They say the biggest indicator is a change- your baby will have their own pattern of movement, and it is good if they keep that up! ...in short, listen to your body/baby, and trust your instincts.


----------



## savvysaver

Pens said:


> Does anyone think I should be concerned with lack of movements on some days with anterior placenta?

Pens, my doctor said last week that the movements wouldn't be strong at all on my right side because baby B has an anterior placenta. I am mainly feeling everything on the left, down low, a few kicks up top and way over on my right side. Do you have an appointment soon with your doctor that you can ask them? Every day it seems like the movements get stronger for me.


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> I'm getting worried about flying for thanksgiving :s ...how late in pregnancy are you ladies planning to fly? (I want to go, and know there are good hospitals nearby once we are there... It is just the flight that is making me nervous).

I am sorry you are getting worried. I think you can fly well into 30+ weeks and it looks like you will be around 28-29 weeks. Does your doctor know you are flying? Try to get an aisle seat, wear comfy clothes and shoes, stretch often and relax. I am guessing you are visiting family or friends for the holidays and that will be worth the trip to see everyone! :flower:


----------



## Captain

So sorry for your loss JM :hugs:

I have been wondering about feeling hiccups lately. I've seen my belly move up and down slowly and rhythmically as I've seen it described but can't feel anything when it happens, so I'm unsure. I'm still getting a ton of movement though so I've just been enjoying that.

We bought our first bulk of nappies and wipes yesterday! My plan was to pick up boxes here and there when we see them on sale, but after one box of each I don't think I have room for any more!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, savvy. :) I appreciate the kind words and encouragement. I do really want to go (and my OH is dying to see his family!)... I am seeing the dr the day before and will plan to go unless something weird is happening on the day. 

I like to hear what other people think about these things, as I know I veer towards worry! :(


----------



## Pens

Thanks ladies. I saw my midwife last week and mentioned it to her and she didn't seem concerned at all and said I should feel more by 28 weeks as my uterus will change shape and hopefully move my placenta up more as my placenta is already anterior high, fingers crossed.
Every since I have felt movement I have had quiet days where I will only feel slight twinges a few times in the day but it still does make me worry a bit. I have a doppler so use that for peace of mind sometimes and she will usually give the doppler a whopping great punch as soon as I find her! If I didn't feel her at ALL for the whole day I would definitely be more concerned and contact my midwife. Just wish I could feel her more!


----------



## savvysaver

Trust me SurpriseBub, I worry about everything! It drives my hubby insane at times. I am always nervous and worrying and at times it makes me sick. I try to relax and think positive, it does help. Not sure if I mentioned this in a previous post...I asked my doctor about traveling for Thanksgiving (by car, 4 hours away) and she said unless I was cramping, spotting or having contractions that I would be fine to go. I figure it is my last chance at a "vacation" before the twins come so I better take advantage and go. :) 

Pens, I would be delighted to feel the twins kick and move all day...and then they could sleep all night! I love seeing my stomach pop and move around, it is the coolest thing ever. Hopefully in the next few weeks you will start to feel even more movement!


----------



## bridgetboo62

I think I may have GD, or something is not right...so on october 30th i weighed 153lbs 11.2oz and today I weigh 165lbs 6oz. In 19 days I gained 12 and a half pounds. My weights so far this pregnancy at the midwife have been as follows:

June 19th (7 weeks): 121lbs 6.4oz
July 10th (10 weeks): 124lbs 1.6oz
August 14th (15 weeks): 129lbs 11.2oz
September 11th (19 weeks): 136lbs 8oz
October 9th (23 weeks): 147lbs 6.4oz
October 30th (26 weeks): 153lbs 11.2oz

and of course today 165lbs 6oz at home. My scale at home weighs exactly the same as the one at the midwife, I have weighed myself at home before and after multiple appoints and its maybe off like .5oz
beginning to get concerned for my health. hopefully going in tomorrow to do the glucose test. what do you think ladies?

other symptoms:

for the past 4-6 weeks i have been seeing white/black swirlies in my vision 1-2 times a day and it only lasts about 5-15 seconds
and i have been peeing more frequently but not drinking more frequently i have force myself to drink more than 25oz (750ml) of liquid a day (i have always been that way my whole life never drank a whole lot) 
i get dizzy about 1-2 times a day where i have to lay down for about 30-45mins

my urine at my appointment on the 30th was good same with blood pressure
i have no way of checking my blood pressure at home.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Has your blood pressure been ok, Bridget? I think preeclampsia can lead to rapid weight gain (but I assume that they have checked/your bp has been ok at your appointments?). Sounds good for you to do the GD test and generally let them know you are worried. If you feel like something is going on, make sure you push for them to keep looking. Hopefully you don't have anything, but if you do, hope that they find it out for you.

**just saw you updated with bp- you can buy a cuff at cvs or Walgreens... And many pharmacies do free bp checks (there is a machine I spotted in the one near me the other day). I think it sounds good that your are scheduled to see you midwife. Let her know everything, and hope it all goes well.


----------



## bridgetboo62

last appointment it was 104/50


----------



## SurpriseBub

bridgetboo62 said:


> last appointment it was 104/50

That definitely doesn't seem high, which is great! :) I hope that your appointment goes well.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I should add... don't drive yourself crazy, bridget. It is very easy to get worked up and very worried, which isn't good for you. You have your suspicions, and definitely should follow them up. But don't stress yourself out. Wait for your appointment and go through things there, where they are able to really assess you. I know that I am one to talk, but try not to stress yourself out... and step away from google!


----------



## swanxxsong

jmandrews: I am so, so terribly sorry for your loss. I have no words, but I am thinking and praying for your family. :hugs:

Pens I didn't start counting kicks yet. I forgot to ask today at my appt when I should begin, but I go back in two weeks and plan to ask then... if I remember. Hopefully someone else has an idea. :rofl: I feel him on a daily basis, but never really pay attention to how much and such. Some days it's a lot more than others, and I always feel him going ballistic when I try to fall asleep. rofl! But I wouldn't be concerned about it at this point. I know for me, I often will be so busy during the day I'm not paying attention to when he's moving, but the midwife said he probably is, just is masked by my own activity during the day. 

Melly I just began feeling hiccups. He doesn't get them quite as often as his sister. Yet. LOL

Savvy: they're pretty much just a rhythmic 'tapping' feeling at this point. It feels like movements almost, except in a pattern of timeliness.


----------



## ttc126

hi ladies! Sorry I've been bad about reading and replying! 

JM I'm so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family. 

I've been feeling crazy hiccups! sometimes they will last 40 minutes at a time! 

About kick counts... I'm a high risk pregnancy as you all know and I was just told to start at 26 weeks. Just today I was told most moms have a tough time until 28-30 weeks. There are two ways I've been told to do them... one at my regular ob is to pick one time a day and count kicks and make sure he does 10 in an hour. the way the perinatalogist has patients do it is to do a time in the morning and a time in evening and see how many minutes it takes to get to 4 kicks (they must get to 4 in an hour). they have me keep a chart and that way it's easy to see if baby always took 10 minutes or less and suddenly starts taking 50 there may be a concern. Kick counts are extremely important and I highly recommend them and keeping a record. Reduced movement is often a first sign of a problem and is more reliable than a doppler as heart rate is a later sign of an issue. If your Dr doesn't make you do them, consider doing them on your own. The idea is to get to know your baby's patterns so you'll know if anything is amiss. 

River, I have heard of babies grabbing their cords like that. I actually saw my baby do it today on an ultrasound. I'm glad you're getting a scan to double check on things. 

Bridget when is your next appointment? All of those symptoms sound like preeclampsia. I think the vision disturbances are especially disconcerting. I would call your midwife and let her know your concerns. Are your ankles or hands swelling? With that said I gained 15lbs in 3 weeks and there was nothing wrong. I am being watched so closely but it seems it was just a growth spurt so it could just be one of those things. Hope you're ok. 

So update on me. .. I woke up to blood in my panties yesterday. it was old looking and stopped after a few hours. I had my appointment at the perinatalogist office and the nurse practicioner I saw said everything looks fine. They think my cervix may be irritated from lifting my son (25 lbs and not yet walking). Everything else looked good today too so I'm feeling fine with things. 

hope you all are well.


----------



## savvysaver

Bridget, I would call the doctor and tell them your concerns. Maybe they could offer you some advice or tests. Definitely get the glucose test done, that may help give you some answers.

Swan, thanks. I usually feel a few kicks or wiggles and then it is quiet. But I will definitely be paying more attention to see if I can catch either of them with hiccups. 

ttc, sorry to hear about your scare but glad that things turned out okay. Do you pick the same time to count kicks every day? It seems like I feel more movement in the evening, but not sure if I feel 10 (or 20 with twins?) kicks in an hour.


----------



## ttc126

Savvy, I personally go by what the perinatalogist has me do and time how long to get to 4 good kicks. I usually do first thing when I wake up around 7am. I look at the time then wait for 4 movements and see how long it took. I write down how many minutes. My little guy is super active at around 8 pm so that's when I repeat the same process for evening. If my little one didn't do 4 kicks in a whole hour i would know something was off. I would drink juice or eat something and give it another hour. If he still didn't do it, I'd go in to the hospital. To be honest I may not give it another hour... even though that's what they say to do. It was so nice last pregnancy because when my son had reduced movement I had a nice little record to show and it helped me explain better than just "I think he's moved less." It also helps me not worry as much because I can see he has been doing his pattern. It was a lifesaver in keeping me calm yesterday with the spotting. 

I know my perinatalogist cares for lots of twin pregnancies and that is their protocol for kick counts. I'm not sure what your ob would have you do.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am sure many of you would gave already read this... but none the less: here is a good page on kick counts :) 

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/kick-counts/

I was curious, so looked into the twin question... all I could find were statements to say that it is less accurate :s


----------



## xxshellsxx

Nobody has even mentioned kick counting to me. I get asked if I have felt movement at each appointment and they can usually feel it for themselves when they touch my belly lol x


----------



## Pens

Baby girls movements still felt dull whenever I felt them yesterday and I had to really concentrate to feel them. I got in the bath this morning as she usually starts wriggling as soon as I lay down and she did. Although I could see my belly wobbling around I still couldn't feel her all that much, so I am guessing she is hiding behind my placenta. I've decided I'm going to start counting kicks when I'm 28 weeks unless my midwife says otherwise.


----------



## MrsTM1

Actually counting kicks isn't really a decent indication of how baby is doing, since some babies range from 4-100 movements per hour. I know that the one I'm carrying is a very wriggly baby, and is on the upper end of that. What matters is that you learn what is normal for your baby! Anything different from what is their normal needs to be looked at just to make sure everything is ok. Sometimes there isn't an actual pattern in baby's movements, depending on if you get one that twitches while it's asleep and depending on how sensitive you are to those movements. Regardless of how you keep up with it, the main message is: if it's different than usual, go be checked over.

On a different note, I've made a pair of baby leg warmers for our little one this morning. I still need to put a bit of white ruffles on them at the top and bottom, but I love them already! Posted to a few of my facebook groups and already have 3 pairs ordered as well! Eep!


----------



## swanxxsong

I think it was 30 weeks when I was told to track movements with my daughter. I used an app on my phone to help keep track. 

Found out I've been exposed to fifths disease -- seems a kid at school had it and didn't know until after he exposed the kids. My daughter may also have it as a result. Her cheeks are lightly flushed but nothing massive. Regardless I will still exposed and have to call my midwife this morning about it. 

Ughhhhhhhh. lol.


----------



## Pens

MrsTM those leg warmers are adorable. I would love to be able to make my little one a blanket or something but I don't think I'm that talented lol.

Oh no swan, hope your daughter doesn't have it and that you're all ok. 

I just got a call from my health visitor and she's coming to see me next Tuesday. What can I expect?


----------



## swanxxsong

I can't crochet at all. Wish I could, those leg warmers are adorable!

Thanks Pens! :hugs: Thankfully if she does, indeed, have it, it's really no big deal. It isn't bothering her at all. I thought she had just a cold, but her cheeks are on and off a little flushed now. She isn't affected by any of it though. I'm getting my titers drawn this afternoon. My midwife said since I've worked around kids a lot during my life, she expects there's a decent chance I've already been exposed and thus, have immunity. But the titer draw will let them know if I am immune and if not, I believe it also will tell them if I'm currently carrying. I feel fine, but they said better safe than sorry for all involved, so I'm fine with it. What's another blood draw, after having them pull three vials yesterday and getting a shot in my butt on Monday, right? :rofl: I just need to remember to give them my right arm today, so they don't jab the same veins as yesterday. My arm's finally feeling okay, don't want to torture it more. 

Sorry I know nothing about the HV visits since I live in the US, but looking forward to seeing what people say! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Beautiful leg warmers, mrstm1! So, so sweet!! I am only capable of knitting scarves ;) 

The fire alarm went off at 1 am here again... that makes it four times since 10pm Friday night. It wouldn't be so annoying but for the fact it is do loud that it leaves our ears ringing. Poor Baby gets all riled up every time, too :( 

That sucks, swan! I had never even heard of Fifths Disease! Hope you have the antibodies/don't get it. And hopefully your daughter has a super mild case if she does have it- just enough to work up some immunity!! ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens said:


> MrsTM those leg warmers are adorable. I would love to be able to make my little one a blanket or something but I don't think I'm that talented lol.
> 
> Oh no swan, hope your daughter doesn't have it and that you're all ok.
> 
> I just got a call from my health visitor and she's coming to see me next Tuesday. What can I expect?

That's strange that you have a hv appointment, I've heard of them visiting in late pregnancy in some areas but not where I live. 
She'll probably want to poke around your house and ask to see where baby will sleep etc xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

My midwife said that The Health visitor should visit at around week 36 to discuss becoming a parent and any concerns you have about anything. She did say i may hear sooner than 36 weeks and she put my form in at 25 week appointment x


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> My midwife said that The Health visitor should visit at around week 36 to discuss becoming a parent and any concerns you have about anything. She did say i may hear sooner than 36 weeks and she put my form in at 25 week appointment x

This is interesting as we aren't too far away, yet I didn't get an initial visit here, only when the midwife passed me over at 2 weeks pp. 
I liked the one I got, she was pretty "whatever works for you" but annoying as I didn't have full time access to a car she came every week to weigh etc. I found it quite intrusive I wasn't dressed one morning - about 9.30 and she made a huge deal out if it even when I told her we'd had a bad night and my nana had just died.
She also brought up the fact that day 5 I cried to the midwife because I was struggling with my milk not coming in and being up all night suggesting I didn't have any support at home and wasn't coping. 
Thinking of declining their services this time. 
Xx


----------



## bridgetboo62

so took my blood pressure last night at one of those free sit down ones in the grocery store pharmacy and it read 124/81 when my BP at my last appointment on the 30th was 104/50


----------



## MrsKChicago

bridgetboo62 said:


> so took my blood pressure last night at one of those free sit down ones in the grocery store pharmacy and it read 124/81 when my BP at my last appointment on the 30th was 104/50

Does your doctor take your BP manually? My midwives have started to take mine manually because the machine always reads me way high. I think they just don't work well for some people. It could account for the difference if it was taken different ways. 124/81 is still good, though.


----------



## Feronia

Wow, those HVs sound really annoying in my opinion. I'd hate if some noisy person came around asking where my baby is sleeping and judged my parenting. I wonder what one would have said about my newborn daughter sleeping in a laundry basket during the day and our bed at night? :haha: I'm glad you have the option to decline one if you want.

Bridget, those grocery store BP monitors are supper inaccurate. You need to find someone who will use a sphygmomanometer. Did you call your midwife, and did you take your GD test yet?

Yay, third trimester! This pregnancy is going too fast! Oh and I visited a chiropractor yesterday for my back/hip/joint pain and today I feel sooo much better and can move!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia it isn't easy to decline, my friend was told it was compulsory but it isn't. They make you feel like you have to see them. 
When I didn't give ds the mmr (he had the jabs separately slightly older and well spaced I was sent a threatening letter about it from them and I was required to send them proof I'd had it done. 
But then they didn't bother to follow up on his head injury that we had to stay overnight for. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

Wow that seems a bit much! Here I've never taken DD to a "well-baby" appointment, no weigh ins after we were discharged from my midwives at 6 weeks, and nobody checks vaccines. When we were at the ER recently for the magnet incident, they did ask whether she was up-to-date on vaccines, and when I said "no" they just noted it and didn't blink an eye. No harassment or anything, it was nice!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, when I walked out of my chiro+therapeutic massage appointment last week, it was amazing, I felt like I could walk again! I have to cancel this week's appointments because of a work thing that cropped up at the last minute, and I'm bummed. 

I don't think they do home visits here.


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> My midwife said that The Health visitor should visit at around week 36 to discuss becoming a parent and any concerns you have about anything. She did say i may hear sooner than 36 weeks and she put my form in at 25 week appointment x
> 
> This is interesting as we aren't too far away, yet I didn't get an initial visit here, only when the midwife passed me over at 2 weeks pp.
> I liked the one I got, she was pretty "whatever works for you" but annoying as I didn't have full time access to a car she came every week to weigh etc. I found it quite intrusive I wasn't dressed one morning - about 9.30 and she made a huge deal out if it even when I told her we'd had a bad night and my nana had just died.
> She also brought up the fact that day 5 I cried to the midwife because I was struggling with my milk not coming in and being up all night suggesting I didn't have any support at home and wasn't coping.
> Thinking of declining their services this time.
> XxClick to expand...


Amazes me how things differ too! At our class last night the midwife told us to expect to be tearful from day 3 for a few days, it's normal and is to do with one hormone dropping and another rising and until they settle down they make you tearful. Sounds like you got a rotten one last time :( x


----------



## Feronia

Melly, hopefully you can go again soon! I'm going to start scheduling appointments weekly, especially since my extended health coverage covers 80% of the cost with a $600 cap per year -- and I still have over $500 of that to use from now till the end of December! I'm also going to do cervical ripening acupuncture from 36 weeks onward. I didn't do it last time, but there's a group here that came to my house when I was in labour and were able to use acupuncture to flip my baby. I was so amazed! Is anyone else doing placenta encapsulation?


----------



## MellyH

Yes, we were also told that being weepy from day 3-7 was normal. Or, more importantly, our husbands were told this. :lol:

I am wearing a nametag on a lanyard around my neck and it's resting on my belly and I'm enjoying watching Sheila kicking it around. :lol: It's bouncing away happily.


----------



## RaspberryK

Yep I'm pretty sure that is all it was plus i was tired, the midwife told me it was normal and that if I could get someone to take baby for a walk in the pram while I slept that I'd probably feel much better. 
I phoned my mil and she rescued me :-D 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I have next week's appointments lined up already, for next Tuesday. Phew! My insurance doesn't cover it so I booked a package of 8 chiro appointments and 8 therapeutic 60-min massages and it was ~$1000. :blush: Don't tell my husband!


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, it's totally normal to be weepy a few days after birth, but a hormone crash can also come much later. With DD I was totally fine until about 6 weeks and then was depressed for a few days. It's good to recognize the signs of postpartum depression (PPD) and know how they differ from normal baby blues. PPD is much more serious, lasts longer, is more severe, and can get much worse if you don't get help -- so don't hesitate to reach out if you think you might have PPD and it's nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Yeah, it's totally normal to be weepy a few days after birth, but a hormone crash can also come much later. With DD I was totally fine until about 6 weeks and then was depressed for a few days. It's good to recognize the signs of postpartum depression (PPD) and know how they differ from normal baby blues. PPD is much more serious, lasts longer, is more severe, and can get much worse if you don't get help -- so don't hesitate to reach out if you think you might have PPD and it's nothing to be ashamed of!

Very good point, it can also appear up to 2 years pp. I suffered from some depression after I weaned ds at 12/13 months, it was quite sudden so I think that's why. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

Right, and I bet weaning involves some changes in hormones as well, so it's probably not unexpected that your mood would change.


----------



## Feronia

There's definitely a hormone drop when your baby/toddler weans since there is a drop in prolactin and oxytocin. The faster the weaning, the more sudden the depression is, so it's best to do it gradually if you are weaning yourself. If you are practicing full-term breastfeeding and the baby/toddler is allowed to wean when he/she wants, then the weaning usually happens gradually.


----------



## imphope

Had my 28 week checkup last night, though I'm actually at 29.5 weeks. We scheduled all my remaining appointments. Wow, that was exciting and scary too! I'm so thankful that all is well with baby. Doc said BP, urine, and weight are all good. I've gained about 20 lbs depending on what time of day I weigh. Still feeling well. I am not taking that for granted and feel really grateful for that. 

Baby gave doctor some great kicks and doc was able to confirm that my guess for baby's position is correct. He is in a "7" position. Head is down. Bum is on my right side about even with my navel. Legs/feet on my left side. I knew this because I always feel fast and hard kicks on my left side and a larger smooth lump on my right. I guess I've been giving baby some small bum pats and rubs. :) doctor said it won't be critical for head down until 36 weeks but he will likely sTay head down from here til the end. I hope so! 
I'm surprised to read about the home visits from the UK ladies. I've never heard of this. Guess the U.S. doesn't do anything like that?


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> There's definitely a hormone drop when your baby/toddler weans since there is a drop in prolactin and oxytocin. The faster the weaning, the more sudden the depression is, so it's best to do it gradually if you are weaning yourself. If you are practicing full-term breastfeeding and the baby/toddler is allowed to wean when he/she wants, then the weaning usually happens gradually.

It was definitely sooner and more sudden then I planned, or would ever recommend. 
Hopefully I won't be working shifts again so it shouldn't be a problem, planning to keep at least a morning and evening feed til at least two years. 
I doubt that I will go for completely self weaning but I certainly won't be repeating last time. 
Xx


----------



## Pens

I don't actually think it's normal for them to come out so early, usually they'll come out a few weeks before your due date so I'm a bit worried I've done something wrong! I really hope she doesn't want to snoop around and make loads of judgmental comments, I've not long moved into this house so the baby room isn't at all organised and all of her things are still in boxes, but what they can expect seeing me this early on. 
Raspberry, I hope mine isn't like that because I live in my pajamas, I always have! I'll only get dressed if I go out and as soon as I'm home I'm back in them!


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens said:


> I don't actually think it's normal for them to come out so early, usually they'll come out a few weeks before your due date so I'm a bit worried I've done something wrong! I really hope she doesn't want to snoop around and make loads of judgmental comments, I've not long moved into this house so the baby room isn't at all organised and all of her things are still in boxes, but what they can expect seeing me this early on.
> Raspberry, I hope mine isn't like that because I live in my pajamas, I always have! I'll only get dressed if I go out and as soon as I'm home I'm back in them!

I hope mine was just a one off! I tend to do a lot in my "lounge wear" :haha: while I get my jobs done etc and shower after I'm done. It would be silly to get hot and dirty after I'm clean and dressed. I also have a limited wardrobe so I can't be wasting good clothes inside the house. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

My sister in law in Australia gets to go to a local clinic for lots of help with a newborn. I am kind of sad we don't get that in America. My experience on the NHS was very hit and miss... Shame that some of you UK ladies have had bad experiences with home visits-something that could and should be very positive. Seemingly, you get zilch from the state here. Such a shame- particularly for low income families. 

Speaking of govt help: got to love th Nordic countries! Have you seen the Finnish baby box before? https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22751415
I wonder how much it would cost to institute something like that here...? Such a wonderful thing for every baby to get.


----------



## RaspberryK

That looks amazing xx


----------



## swanxxsong

My practice here in the US does home visits, but only because we are discharged within 12 hours of delivery. And well, home "visit" -- singular. :rofl: She comes, does a routine check-up of mom and baby and ensures that all is going well. She'll answer BF questions, other such things, pretty basic. It's only because if you're in a hospital for 1-3 days here, they'd do it anyway, so they do the follow-up in home so the mama can enjoy being with baby rather than hauling the kit-and-kaboodle into the office. It's a relief for me, especially being due in winter. :)

My hospital didn't do anything like that, of course. 

I have heard that it's difficult to skip vaccines in the US, depending on location/practice. I know moms around here who spent months searching until they'd find a pediatrician who'd be willing to follow a delayed vac schedule or skip them altogether. They often get a load of crap about it, too, from what I understand. 

Then again, I've heard of many peds who also give crap about extended RF. Ours was fully supportive of A still being RF at 2 and however-many-months (I'm exhausted, don't ask me to count LOL) so long as our car seat supported such. 

Titers done. Relief! It was chaos though, the midwife office was having technology issues and I got there, no work order, they tried faxing it and it wasn't working. It took an HOUR to get everything sorted. Thankfully my daughter was an angel during the ordeal, and the two ladies working in the lab were so patient. They were laughing because A was so intrigued by everything and gave a whole play-by-play of them taking my blood (as per usual). I'm just glad it's over with; bruises on both arms and my butt this week. :rofl: I'd get another tattoo over an injection or blood draw any day. 

Enough rambling from me. Just been a crazy day! LOL.


----------



## 2nd time

I understand how annoyinh hv can be butbrecently since I have geen having problems they have been great helping to arrange mothers help and other stuff yo get me through a tough time, but I havent had a judgemental one so guess I could just be lucky


----------



## RaspberryK

2nd time said:


> I understand how annoyinh hv can be butbrecently since I have geen having problems they have been great helping to arrange mothers help and other stuff yo get me through a tough time, but I havent had a judgemental one so guess I could just be lucky

I'm glad you find them supportive, I'm probably a bit obnoxious that's all :D 

hope that things are improving for you xx


----------



## EMYJC

Raspberry I had a voicemail off the health visitor yesterday asking if I would like her to come round to talk to me about services in the area etc. I didnt have this first time round. I am kind of paranoid as I have a feeling it is more due to the fact that I had PDP with my Ds and they are making sure am I not on a slippery slope mood wise again. Guess I shouldnt be so paranoid but I cant help it.


----------



## RaspberryK

emy I can totally understand why you feel like that.
xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I don't think the HV coming out is anything to worry about, maybe it's a new thing they do now and didn't do at the time of your first :shrug: could be relationship building before little ones come. Midwife still comes out for the first 10 days on days 1, 3 5 and 10.... more if you need it apparently. I'm reassured by the visits as a FTM will be good to have someone checking i am doing ok and not losing the plot lol x


----------



## bridgetboo62

well passed my glucose test and saw my midwife yesterday. blood pressure was 110/60 and urine was negative for protein so not at risk for preeclampsia yet but my mom had it with her first (she was 30) didnt have it with her two middle children and then had it with me (she was 41 when she had me) and her mom had it too with her first. plus im under 20 so i have a disposition for it. i guess my body just thinks there is some sort of famine going on and is going nuts according to my midwife. she says not to worry. baby had a strong heartbeat and is moving everyday

still the weight gain is causing me some major stress/depression
really having an impact on my mental health


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs bridget, it sounds like you and baby are healthy, try to concentrate on that.


----------



## ttc126

I'm glad you're ok Bridget. I'm sorry you're so down about the gain. you'll go back to your previous weight easily I am sure. I have been gaining so much faster than with my first son. it's a little frustrating at times but I'm just trying to enjoy pregnancy and worry about the weight later.


----------



## Pens

Sorry to hear that your weight is making you feel under the weather, Bridget. I've also gained a lot of weight and worried about what my midwife is going to say at my next appointment in 2 weeks time as that's when she will weigh me. I haven't been weighed since I was 12 weeks. My BP, urine and babies heartbeart was all perfect 2 weeks ago when I last saw her though so I'm hoping it's just one of those things. 
I actually started tracking how many calories I was eating during the day because I thought I must be over eating but it turns out I'm unconsciously only eating 1,500 or less, which is less than what I'm supposed to. I'm never hungry so I don't think I should up it to what my daily allowance should actually be in case I gain even more :-k


----------



## Captain

I'll have to remember to ask my OB about home visits next time I see him, always fun watching someone climbing onto the boat for the first time :haha:

OH and I went swimming yesterday and it was heavenly! They had all these floats available for kids so I grabbed one and floated around the pool for an hour. They also had this little lazy river (OH and I were like little kids racing around on it) but in the middle they had a little jacuzzi area, the water was the same temp as the pool but they had jets so I could sit with them on my back, an amazing substitute for the hot tub! OH said it felt great on his knee too so I think we will go again tomorrow. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

captain that sounds gorgeous, the pool shells and I have met at is bloody freezing! 

pens you may actually find you aren't eating enough... 
1500 calories isn't enough for me non pregnant, if I want to lose weight I often have to eat more, but of the right stuff so it may explain the gain.

xx


----------



## Izzie74

Bump is really starting to weigh me down. Today I couldn't wait to get home and lie down. Roll on maternity leave.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I'm half tempted to go home early and nap for a couple of hours before the breastfeeding class, but I have too much to do!


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> captain that sounds gorgeous, the pool shells and I have met at is bloody freezing!
> 
> xx

sure is bloody freezing lol they need to turn temp up as it drops outside but they never do x


----------



## swanxxsong

Mmmm a warm pool sounds lovely right about now. I am so darn cold!


----------



## Pens

RaspberryK said:


> pens you may actually find you aren't eating enough...
> 1500 calories isn't enough for me non pregnant, if I want to lose weight I often have to eat more, but of the right stuff so it may explain the gain.
> 
> xx

For my height I think the amount of calories I need for a day is 1450-1650 but 1950-2150 to gain weight. I don't eat around 1500 every day, I will have little splurges some days where I probably do eat about 2000 so it is very easy for me to gain weight anyway :-(


----------



## Captain

I just called the local health authority today to get info on pre-natal classes and was told they're fully booked from now until my due date. All they offer is one class on a Saturday that goes 9AM-3:30PM, that's it, and it's fully booked. I assumed there would be an hourly class every week I could attend but nope.

So there's no pre-natal swimming, pre-natal classes, breastfeeding groups, birthing classes, nothing! And I'm in a fairly big city! Can't decide if I'm more annoyed, disappointed or upset right now!


----------



## ttc126

Aww captain that's awful! Are there classes offered privately? I would be so frustrated!


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sucks, captain! What about through your hospital?


----------



## RaspberryK

pens I put on weight easily too :-( 

captain that is disappointing, there's been a lot of funding cuts here for breastfeeding groups, there are only a handful across the county now. 
If it makes you feel any better, I didn't go to an antenatal class because my midwife forgot to book me in! It's not been mentioned to me this time presumably as it's not my first. well my ds survived his first 3 year so .... lol . 

xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Took my 1 hour glucose test last Friday and still haven't heard back from the doctors office about my results yet.

Jmandrews: I'm so sorry for your lost, I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## MellyH

Oh Captain, that sucks. :(


----------



## River54

Captain - 
https://www.journeyofbirth.ca/bfw.html
https://www.omtown.ca/

were the 2 I found after a quick search


----------



## River54

Also - https://www.blysyoga.com/prenatal-birth-prep-workshop-for-couples-nanaimo/


----------



## Feronia

Captain, are you able to take the ferry to Vancouver? I know a few people who run prenatal classes here (specifically Birthing from Within -- which is phenomenal) and might be able to get you a spot if you're up for that!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Looks like my blood pressure was about 120/80...so Dr might take me off work early. Now I'm anxiously waiting to get checked again. Now I wanna rub it in work's face that "See! Look what not giving me adequate modifications does!"


----------



## dcm_mw12

Has anyone noticed stronger movements/kicks since entering the 3rd trimester? Also has anyone's nausea returned?


----------



## Feronia

Wnt2beAMom, that doesn't sound so bad -- it's just at the high end of normal. Or did I miss something? Do you have other symptoms?

dcm, I've definitely noticed stronger movements lately! Thankfully my nausea has been gone since about 18 weeks. Sorry yours has returned...


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Ya, I don't think it's too bad, but Dr wants to see how it is next appointment.

Dcm.... I have felt stronger movement. Think it's starting to wake me up at night actually.


----------



## swanxxsong

Captain that stinks! I am so sorry! :(

No word on my glucose test. They said they expected my results by today and to go by, "No news is good news," as the philosophy. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed. LOL


----------



## ttc126

I just got home from l&d. I went for contractions and pressure that felt like more than irritable uterus. On the monitor I was having strong contractions mixed in with smaller IU ones.
The Dr checked me and said she could get her finger in but not all the way through. Before the cervix check they checked for infections and did a fetal fibronectin test. Infection tests were negative but the ffn came back positive. It scared me because I had many done with ds1 and they were all negative. The Dr checked me again and said no change so they gave me a shot to stop contractions and monitored more. Once they were sure the contractions stopped they sent me home. Hopefully things will stay calm because I really did get nervous


----------



## smawfl

Ttc how scary. Glad all ok. 

I'm off sick yesterday and today with a cold. Really knocked me out. Took paracetamol every 4 hours yesterday as temp was 37.9 not too bad but didn't want to increase it. Anyone know how long you can take paracetamol for? Don't really want to over do it. X


----------



## 2nd time

Im getting strong back pains coming and going for the last 3 hours not sure if I should call mw or wait it out


----------



## RaspberryK

2nd time said:


> Im getting strong back pains coming and going for the last 3 hours not sure if I should call mw or wait it out

I would call your midwife xx


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc I hope that the injections stop the contractions xx


----------



## RaspberryK

smawfl said:


> Ttc how scary. Glad all ok.
> 
> I'm off sick yesterday and today with a cold. Really knocked me out. Took paracetamol every 4 hours yesterday as temp was 37.9 not too bad but didn't want to increase it. Anyone know how long you can take paracetamol for? Don't really want to over do it. X

Just make sure that you don't go over the recommended dose in 24 hours, I always try the minimum dose first as we have 500mg tablets I try to just have 1. I find dispersible ones work quicker. 
If you feel you need to take them for 2/3 days I would speak to your midwife/doctor. 
xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

TTC that sounds scary! Hope the injections work and stop those contractions! x

smawfl i have been sick with a cold too, it's no fun! I just get over mine then a few weeks later it's back :dohh: Hot honey and lemon drink (with ginger if you can stand it) paracetamol up to the recommended dose and lockets can all help x

woke up quite swollen this morning, it's becoming more the norm these days in my fingers and ankles/feet! It goes down quite quickly most days and returns at night. I had my ankles crossed on the sofa (naughty i know but when i notice i'm doing it i uncross them!) and noticed that the indents took over an hour to go from the swelling! Is this Pitting Edema?? I'm Missing out on a big event tonight due to this cold, i'm working this weekend at my final weekend event and felt that the one tonight (although social for me) was too far to travel (140 miles each way) feeling this crappy and swollen. So DH decided to take my car so he doesn't have to use the big van... which means i'm stuck at home and can't get the supermarket :dohh: Will have to call mum when she finishes work to rescue me lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no shells! I was really swollen first pregnancy from about 34? weeks. It was just water retention as I had no other signs of anything. 
It wasn't pleasant, I was told to wear flight/compression socks from before I even got out of bed and keep my feet elevated as much as possible. 
Try to drink lots of fluid, preferably water, and limit salt intake. 
hopefully these things will help but if you get concerned then I'd err on the side of caution and phone midwife .. in fact as it's Friday you could call her anyway. 
xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

i'll try all the tips first, thank you :) I drink lots of water throughout the day, i'm wondering if this cold has made it worse, it's not usually this bad, will definitely up the fluid intake xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Having a cold is rotten anyway, it could well be related. 

xx


----------



## 2nd time

Well I gave in and text my m7dwife lets see what she says


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope everything is ok 2ndtime!

Well i need to learn that i can't do everything... but i'll learn that lesson the hard way lol My FIL is on his way to pick me up to take me to DH by 4pm so i can now go to this event tonight... you know the one 140 miles away i didn't want to travel all that way for :dohh: I hate to miss out on things like this, they are my favourites.... i know it'll be a few years before i get to go again!


----------



## RaspberryK

Take it easy shells. I hope the journey doesn't aggravate your spd xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

How scary, ttc. Glad that the contractions stopped, and you could go home :hugs: Sorry as well about the FFN test being positive. At least it is good that a positive isn't a strong indicator of premature labor... Just a sign that it *might* happen. I was told that a negative is much more conclusive than they ever find a positive to be, so try to not read too much into it (as hard as I am sure that is to do!) hope you are feeling better, and baby stays put for a good while yet. 

Enjoy your night out, Shells! 

And hope all of those niggly colds pass quickly.


----------



## MellyH

ttc, glad you were sent home. How regularly are they going to be checking on you. Did they give you steroid shots for baby's lungs? Or is it too soon for that?

shells, do take it easy!

Hugs for all the people with colds, no fun at all. :(

2ndtime, hopefully everything is okay!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts! 

When I finally got to bed I was woken up about every hour with contractions :( That's never happened to me. Especially after a shot to stop them. I'm taking it extremely easy right now and will keep an eye on things. I have all my appointments Monday and my plan for now is to ask my ob to check me again. if I've had any change I'll really want to consider steroid shots. As of last night they said I didn't seem to need them immediately but I can talk to my ob Monday. Ugh I'm so unsettled because I've never had a positive and currently have none of the factors that usually cause a false positive. Still I know it's not a for sure test at all so I can't get too stressed over it. 

Thank you all :hugs:

2ndtime, did you hear from your mw?

Shells, that does sound like pitting edema. I hope everything is OK. Have you taken your blood pressure in a bit? 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## 2nd time

My midwife said it coulf be a uti but if it gets worse to call l and d


----------



## Captain

Thanks for all the messages ladies!

SurpriseBub - Sadly that is the one held by the hospital. The day starts off with a tour of the maternity ward and then around 4-5 hours in a classroom setting to go over different issues. I was a little shocked at the fact it was only the _one_ day, with so many things to cover I'd imagine it being a little crammed, and I know I'd be struggling to keep things in after 4-5 hours of information being spilled at me! I really thought a weekly class lasting an hour or two was quite standard.

River - Thank you for the links, my husband and I had looked into them after the nurse on the phone suggested we looked into other options. With OH being on workers comp and getting a lower income since his surgery, money is quite tight and I'm not sure we really want to put money into these classes when we're not sure if they're quite "right" for us.

Raspberry - :haha: Thank you, your post made me giggle. I know these classes aren't necessary, I think what upset me more is that I was hoping to attend some weekly classes where I could meet some local people at last. With not having my family or childhood friends in the same country the thought of having my first baby here is a little daunting. Especially when OH will be back to working away sometime soon! 

Feronia - Thank you for the offer! I'm just across the road from Departure Bay terminal but with the costs of the ferries these days and the amount of time it takes to get from Horseshoe Bay into at least downtown, it's quite the trek! The nurse I spoke to told me they are hoping to put on some more classes in the next couple of weeks because the demand is so high, plus I'm on the waiting list in case of cancellations and I will certainly be seeing if my OB can do something for me!


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain - that would be useful, I've said it before but it can be an isolating time after you've had a baby. There's the NCT in the UK who run a weekly course it's private so you have to pay. Would there be anything similar where you are? 
I did go to a baby massage group which was good for at least making acquaintances. 
The breastfeeding group I found was also great and I'm still in touch with two of the ladies from there. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry that the contractions have kept up, ttc :hugs: if you are worried, go back in before Monday. I am sure it is all very scary- thinking of you! Fingers crossed nothing happens, and baby stays put. Hopefully the FFN isn't a sign of labor- at least you have that piece of info as Intel if anything starts. And don't forget that at almost 30 weeks, if the baby did come, prognosis is very positive :hugs: ...with that being said- stay put, baby!! ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Boooo- that sucks re: classes, captain. The ones through our hospital are released and are then fill up almost immediately. We did the tour- it was good to see, though I can't say I would consider it indispensable. I also felt sick and missed the whole c-section portion, anyway :s 

The childbirth thing at our hospital is also less than convenient- I was also surprised they didn't do an hour over several weeks, which I would also have preferred. 

We are booked to do infant CPR and will then see what happens on the birth classes. I got Ina May's book, so may just read that, make a birth plan and take the big day as it comes.


----------



## swanxxsong

So sorry to hear you ended up in L&D, TTC. Hope that on Monday they can do something that keeps everything under control so bubba can cook a little longer! :hugs: Hang in there love! Will be thinking and praying that some rest and relaxation this weekend helps. And I agree with Surprise -- if things continue, I'd just call them before Monday. I'm sure they'd understand. :hugs: Big hugs and love your way!

Hope all is okay 2nd Time! Stalking for an update! :hugs:

I was so swollen with #1 Shells. It was awful. I had to drink an abnormal amount of water and really tried avoiding salt toward the end. Lots of compression socks and feet-up time. It was really uncomfortable though, I feel your pain. :( Never was diagnosed with anything other than "eating like crap, gaining too much weight too fast..." but they kept close tabs on me in case that changed.


----------



## River54

So, I passed my glucose test - yay! But I failed out on iron levels. I am always just shy of the level in my bloods so having that a tad low was no shock, but the ferritin level this time was lower than I've had it... and classified as iron deficient.
I get my results online, so I haven't talked to my doctor yet, and now everything is closed for the weekend. I am thinking of just starting to take iron pills everyday - at least this weekend until I get a chance to talk to the OB.


----------



## MrsTM1

For anyone worried about baby coming early, this chart has really helped me to calm down a bit:



These were the survival rates in the US of babies born in the late 1990's, and advances have been made since then, so the rates are probably higher now. 

Also: "A baby's chances for survival increases 3-4% per day between 23 and 24 weeks of gestation and about 2-3% per day between 24 and 26 weeks of gestation. After 26 weeks the rate of survival increases at a much slower rate because survival is high already."

Found this info on https://www.spensershope.org/chances_for_survival.htm if anyone wants to research a bit more. 30 weeks is when I'll relax even more, due to the survival rate being over 95%, even that early. It is amazing at what our little ones are capable of already! :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Great chart MrsTM!

Sorry to hear about the iron tests, River! But glad to hear your GD came back normal! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good plan with the iron River xx


----------



## MellyH

River, hooray for passing the glucose test! If you start taking more iron, do be aware that it can make you more constipated, so maybe increase your fluids/fiber/stool softeners at the same time!


----------



## AliciaX

Hello ladies, 
I hope everyone is doing okay. I was wondering what people's opinions were on bugaboo frog pram? I literally don't know a thing about it. My close friend has used it with her baby and told me I could get it off her with all extras for a very very reasonable price. I was planning on buying a pram first hand but I wouldn't mind saving some money by buying it off someone I know very well. The pram is in an excellent condition but I seriously don't know anything about it. All advice is greatly appreciated... 
It comes with carrycot and pushchair part, rain cover, car seat adapters which are suitable for maxi cosi and we already have a brand new maxi cosi. 
I know frog is no longer been made which also appeals to me in a way as not a lot of other people will have one... 
What do you think?


----------



## MellyH

Alicia, I would test drive your friend's pram a few times and see if you like it.


----------



## AliciaX

Thanks Melly, already been test driving it and it seems very smooth but it is my first baby and I am absolutely clueless when it comes to prams! Arghhhh. 
I was going to buy the new bugaboo chameleon but this is a very lovely cheap offer and I could spend the rest of the money I was going to spend on a brand new one, on other things. It's just so hard to make a decision! I don't want to waste my money on something that I will not use.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I guess it depends on how good the price is! I would read reviews online and go from there. I would also think about why your friend is getting rid if it... Ie. If she has had her last child, then of course she would sell it regardless... But if not, maybe there were things she didn't like, and she is looking to upgrade next time? (In which case, I would likely choose a different model, too) :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Anyone feeling hurt by "You look huge" comments? Lol
I think people are just clueless to the different sizes in pregnancy.. There's no winning...I've got "you look ready to pop", " Are you having a Christmas baby?" "Oh, February.....you've got a long ways to go...."
Grrrr!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I keep getting told that my belly looks small, and that stings too! (And gets me worried about growth). Beyond anything overwhelmingly positive like 'you look great!', nobody should comment on a pregnant lady's body!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

SurpriseBub said:


> I keep getting told that my belly looks small, and that stings too! (And gets me worried about growth). Beyond anything overwhelmingly positive like 'you look great!', nobody should comment on a pregnant lady's body!

Ya, I agree.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

The other one is "You look like you're having a boy". I'm team yellow but now can't get it out of my head that it must be a boy. Haha


----------



## MellyH

I've been getting those comments for awhile, Wnt2beAMom! Usually I can laugh them off, but sometimes they get to me.


----------



## Feronia

So sorry about your contractions, ttc126, and the positive test. I hope your baby stays put for longer! If not, the chart MrsTM1 posted was really reassuring to me when I was past 24 weeks. I used to check it every week just to see the odds. 

Ugh, I don't think it's appropriate to make any comments on another woman's body.... You can never assume anything about someone, and maybe the person whose bump is called "small" is worried about growth or had a bad scan, or vise versa. Maybe she's not even pregnant. You just never know! I've been getting comments from (childless) friends and family asking whether we tried for this baby or whether it was an accident. I hate the question, but I don't have a good comeback... Why do they need to know? DH was telling people the truth, but the other day a friend said "oh, I'm sorry..." which is super annoying considering we are EXCITED to be having another baby even though it wasn't planned!


----------



## smawfl

Yes I've had them too. "not long to go,hey!" erm yes, 14 weeks actually!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yeah, I really don't get that question, feronia! What does it matter anyway?! ...if there is a baby on the way, let's all just agree that it is a good and wonderful thing!


----------



## dcm_mw12

SurpriseBub said:


> I keep getting told that my belly looks small, and that stings too! (And gets me worried about growth). Beyond anything overwhelmingly positive like 'you look great!', nobody should comment on a pregnant lady's body!

I agree with this 100%, something I hear on a daily basis.

I also get the your having a boy comment as well all the time because im carrying low.


----------



## Captain

Raspberry thanks for the tip, I'll look into it and see if there's something similar here!

SurpriseBub - :hugs: Sorry you're in the same position as me but it's made me feel a lot better about it all! After sleeping on it for a day or two I feel a lot better about the whole situation, I've heard that book mentioned a few times throughout this thread so I'm going to download it and hopefully it'll answer any questions I have left and like you said just take on the big day when it comes!


Had my glucose test this morning, god knows why I booked it for 7AM on a Saturday morning, eugh!!

And as for comments on weight/bump I've been lucky and have avoided them so far. I do get my family messaging me from time to time asking for a photo 'to see how fat I am' but I guess that's just my family's sense of humour :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

luckily I was fine, but my OH had the flu shot yesterday, and has ended up with a fever, so I am trying to be nice by nursing him... but finding I have very little patience and a short fuse these days.


----------



## swanxxsong

I have just begun getting the "oh you finally look pregnant!" comments -- I guess since I just popped and have gained so little that it was hard to tell previously that I was pregnant and not just fat? Idk. Kind of irritating but whatever. LOL. At this stage with DD I gained 35 pounds or so. As of today I have gained 7 with this pregnancy. So I'm just trying to let it roll off my back but I wish people wouldn't make remarks like that to pregnant women. I used to cry with DD when they'd comment on how big I was. :/


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

smawfl said:


> Yes I've had them too. "not long to go,hey!" erm yes, 14 weeks actually!

Yup...been getting that one too. Haha.
And also the "oh now you've popped". There was no inbetween phase.... Lol
And the " was it planned?" Question is ridiculous! I got it only once luckily...from a coworker. It infuriated me. That's no ones business.


----------



## MiniBump

Hi ladies, hope you're all well?

I've just had some kind of episode and wondered if anyone else has had similar?

Friday, I ate far too much which left me feeling crappy so yesterday I ate very little and had a bit of an upset stomach.

Today, I woke up feeling fine so had some breakfast and did a few jobs. However, I've just come over all funny. I felt hot, dizzy, nauseous and like my vision was closing in and I was going to pass out. I practically ran to the sofa and laid down and that's where I am now, scared to get up cos I'm home alone!

I do have quite low blood pressure and am on iron supplements so is this likely just because I haven't eaten properly or should I be worried? Baby is extremely active so I'm not worried about her (unless being too active is a bad sign?!) x


----------



## Pens

I absolutely HATE it when people comment on my weight. OHs brother came round the other day and said "you're getting chunky" and it really bugged me. I don't know why people think it's acceptable to comment on a womans weight just because they're pregnant, it's so damn rude.


----------



## savvysaver

Minibump, I am not sure what to say but I hope that you are relaxing and feeling better now. It seems like a good thing that the baby is so active. Could you call your doctor and check in? 

ttc, how scary with your contractions. I hope that you have been able to rest this weekend and can figure things out with your doctor on Monday. 

I get very irritated by the "was it planned?" or "are they natural?" questions...my response is..."Does it matter? Every child is a blessing (or miracle)...But to answer your (nosy) question, yes my pregnancy was planned and yes they are natural and twins were a big surprise to us!" To me it doesn't matter how a baby was conceived (natural, IUI, IVF, adoption), it is still a baby. People really need to mind their own business! :)

As far as bump size I have heard it all...I appreciate the "you are so tiny for twins" but it is usually my in laws that cut me down and say something like "wow you have gotten much bigger!" I have no choice...there are two babies in there that are over 2.5lbs each, I have to gain a bit of weight! 

Don't get me started on people touching my belly... :)


----------



## Feronia

Minibump, I hope you feel better soon. Sometimes it seems like pregnancy produces strange in-explainable symptoms. I remember feeling similar to that with low blood pressure.

I found 20 comebacks for the question "was it planned?" https://blogs.babycenter.com/mom_st...uestion-was-it-planned/?ModPagespeed=noscript

I think I'm going to try some of the awkward sex ones. :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Mini bump I find I can have days of feeling like that. I think it's fairly normal, but no fun. 

Things I've actually said in response to "was it planned" ...

To my Dad - well it wasn't unplanned. 

To a couple of friends - well we didn't prevent it/we knew the results of not using contraception. 

Other friends who asked if we'd been trying - yes but unfortunately for dh it didn't take as long as he hoped :haha: 

Xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Pregnant Chicken has one of my favorite responses to "Was it an accident?" - "Yes, I tripped and fell on a dick."

It's in the second installment here, but the first one is good, too: https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre...1/15/clever-pregnancy-comebacks-part-one.html


----------



## Feronia

I wish I had some of these comebacks when family and friends were asking! :haha: 
Those are great, MrsK! I like: 
-"Feeling fat yet?"
"Whoa, I was just going to ask you the same thing. How weird is that?!
and
-"How many more babies are you going to have?"
"It depends on how many we sell." :haha:

I need to take note before we see both sides of the family in December!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all for your sweet supportive comments. These past few days have been so emotionally draining. Today is one week since I learned my cousin took his life. So hard to watch your family in so much pain and there is nothing you can do about it. Wish he wasn't gone but through it he brought all of our family from all over the U.S. Together. Forever grateful to call them my family. Today we are finally relaxing and taking a break from everything. Hope everyone has a happy Sunday! 
27 weeks as of yesterday. :) time is flying! Hello 3rd tri. Feeling pretty good for the most part. My back has been sore lately but probably because it have been so busy. Hope all is well with everyone. I'm working on catching up on posts.


----------



## Captain

The "was it planned" question!! I could not believe how many people asked us that when we'd tell them our news!! My husband had the best replies to it..

- She got me drunk and took advantage of me one night

- I was working away so I don't know how the hell it happened

- I don't know where babies come from so I'm not sure

:dohh:


----------



## SurpriseBub

So glad that your family could find comfort in each other, jm. So nice that something good- however small- can come out of such a sad thing. :hugs: 

I like your husbands responses, captain. Particularly the one about working away :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

MrsKChicago said:


> Pregnant Chicken has one of my favorite responses to "Was it an accident?" - "Yes, I tripped and fell on a dick."
> 
> It's in the second installment here, but the first one is good, too: https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre...1/15/clever-pregnancy-comebacks-part-one.html

So I am sitting here laughing...these are great! My husband asks me what I am laughing at so I tell him "Was it an accident?" - "Yes, I tripped and fell on a dick."...so he is laughing and then says to add "Unfortunately I am really clumsy and it wasn't my husbands..." :haha:


----------



## MrsLemon

I have`nt had any "was it planned" comments ive had a few "took you long enough" and after a miscarriage and chemical over 18 months TTC ..always leaves me feeling annoyed.. 

in other news my body has taken entering the 3rd trimester like a free pass to start giving up!! counting down the weeks until maternity leave begins :(


----------



## 2nd time

As I will have 5 under 5 I get lots of "donyou have a tv" comments recently I took to answering yep we have abtv im just really horny my sister nearly died when I said it but the shocked look on the womans face made me smile.

I also get are they all yours and recently was asked how I cope to which I answered I dont cope thats what valium is for lol


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Haha! Those are all really funny! 
Sorry Mrs Lemon for people's ignorance in the difficulties of getting pregnant :( I also felt like a brick hit me when I entered 3rd tri. 
And I'm very sorry about your family's loss jmandrews


----------



## savvysaver

MrsLemon, it would break my heart when people would ask me when it was my turn to have a baby. I would NEVER ask a woman that, you don't know how long she has been trying, if she had a m/c, etc. People are so insensitive! 

2ndtime, best answers ever!


----------



## swanxxsong

Pens, I would have smacked him. Hard. What a jerk! Pregnant, not chunky, turd. Get it right! :brat:

MrsLemon, I'm so sorry! I've dreaded those remarks, since I've been asked many times since DD came along when "another will join the family." Amazingly, no one's commented on the length of time. I'm pretty open about my losses and such, but I know that usually doesn't stop people's filters. Regardless, big hugs. :hugs: That's so hurtful. I wish people could understand how much it aches. 

I am SHOCKED. With DD I got touched by like, a thousand strangers, not to mention people I knew. This time, very few people have touched me! It's glorious! I've had a few people close to me just recently touch my belly and say, "You're finally showing! Your bump is adorable!" or similar. But they've all been people with whom I'm so close, I don't mind as much. All the non-stop touching from strangers from last time has broken me in I guess. :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

Maybe people are becoming more aware of the no-touching rule? I've definitely had a few acquaintances and total strangers put their hands on my bump, but only a few.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I got told I look more fat than pregnant the other day by my mother in law. Unfortunately it's the truth but I don't know why people feel the need to actually say it!
My little boy has his trial day at school today before starting full time in Jan and Prince Harry is coming to visit! It's amazing how time flies I can't believe he's already at going to school age!


----------



## Pens

I'm definitely going to be using the "you're huge!" "holy shit, you too!" comeback, I'm sure that'll shut some people up! :haha: 
My dad now has now nicknamed me "fatty", he has always been one of them people who thinks he's really funny and tries his best to wind everyone up, but I shut him up the other day by saying "well, I haven't caught up with you yet!" :winkwink:

I've had a few people touch my belly and I absolutely hate it, sometimes I really have to try hard not to slap their hands off.


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, glad you told your dad off. What an awful nickname!!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. Love the comeback for your dad. That's a good one. ;)

People are just jerks. I don't get why they think they can say anything. Sheesh. 

No idea about the touching thing -- I know that when I was pregnant with DD, many people were shocked about the stories I had from when strangers touched me. They were appalled that strangers were so bold as to walk up and cradle my stomach, stroke it, etc. I think I just had bad luck with timing (wrong place, right time) for crazy people, bth. :rofl: Because this time around, I've not run into strangers who even try whereas with DD, I couldn't keep count of how many random strangers would touch me, like I was Buddha and they'd acquire good luck from rubbing me?!

Maybe I had gained so much weight with DD they all assumed I was Buddha?... :) :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

My bloodwork is posted. I was told if no one called, then I had nothing about which to worry. So that's a relief. 

Passed my GD with a 75, so that's awesome. I'm not immune to 5ths disease but at the time of the test, I did not have it either. They'll re-test me for that in two weeks just to make sure I didn't contract it since then. 

I'm HIV- which is not a shock to me, same for syphilis. Not sure why they need to redo those tests a thousand times when you're pregnant, but whatever. It's done, I have my results. lol.

My WBC and Neutrophils were both just over the normal levels (12.3 and 9.9 respectively, says on the lab sheet that 10.8 and 7.0 are the cutoffs for normal) and my RBC and Hematocrit are both just barely low (3.69 and 32.4, 3.77 and 34.0 being the lowest parts of normal). But since no one called, I assume they're not too worried right now? Google isn't helping me much, because it went from most people saying, "that's normal for pregnancy, you may be battling a small cold or just are stressed." But then they turn into, "mine were at that level and two weeks later I had PROM because of an infection." So... gonna stop googling for now. :rofl: I'm guessing since they didn't call me about them, they're not worried. So I'm gonna tell myself not to worry. LOL.


----------



## SurpriseBub

For anyone with a graco stroller: https://blog.thebump.com/2014/11/20/recall-alert-graco-strollers/


----------



## imphope

Hi everyone. JM so sorry for your loss- 
I hope everyone getting bloodwork results is feeling well and relaxing. 

I have a question: lately my boy has been moving a lot. I mean, a lot! Sometimes it is very rapid, kinda feels like shaking. It can last several seconds, then pause, then again for several seconds. He did this last night for several minutes. Then again today for a couple minutes. I know it isn't hiccups because it's not rhythmic. Is this cause for concern? Have any of you felt anything like this before? I'm grateful to feel him often, but I worry a bit that he is distressed when he does this. It's not related to anything I'm doing or eating or any loud noise. It's happening randomly. Please calm me down.


----------



## MellyH

swanxxsong said:


> My WBC and Neutrophils were both just over the normal levels (12.3 and 9.9 respectively, says on the lab sheet that 10.8 and 7.0 are the cutoffs for normal) and my RBC and Hematocrit are both just barely low (3.69 and 32.4, 3.77 and 34.0 being the lowest parts of normal).

This is basically the same as me, swan. My WBC were 13.2 (normal range less than 11), and my RBC and haematocrit were 3.89 and 34.7 (normal range more than 4.2 and more than 37.0). My OB sent me an email afterwards saying, and I quote, "Your blood count was normal for pregnancy." So hopefully that helps put your mind at ease!!!


----------



## Captain

:haha: Swan that's too funny! I have a Thai friend who asked to rub my tummy as the Buddhists do believe it brings them good luck! I don't mind that but don't know how I'd react to having a stranger approach me wanting to touch me!


----------



## savvysaver

Not doing so great today. Had a lot of discharge and cramping this morning. At hospital being monitored now. I am dialated 2cm and having mild contractions. They are keeping me here for 24 hours...i just hope I get to go home pregnant since I don't want the twins born at 29 weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

Keep your legs crossed savvy and I'm sure we will all keep our fingers crossed for you. 

Will they give you anything to stop contractions? 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

Oh savvy, how scary. :( Stay in there for awhile yet, baby girls!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh no, savvy! Sending THE BEST of 'stay put babies' vibes your way xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy hoping they can stop them contractions and you can keep them girls cooking!! Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think you had said that your fundal height measured behind with your daughter, Feronia... Do you remember at what point that started? Mine today was about a week behind ideal- so not yet something to worry about... But I am a little, and hoping she stacks on a bit of length and weight in the next two weeks.


----------



## Pens

Hope the twins stay put a bit longer savvy, can't imagine how scary that is. Thinking of you X


----------



## smawfl

Thinking of you savvy! X


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thinking of you Savvy! X


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls! They are trying to stop the contractions and will check to see if I dialate more later. They gave me steriods and other meds for babies development. Just hoping they stay put for a couple more weeks. ..2015 is my goal!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thinking and praying for you and the girls, Savvy! :hugs: Please keep us posted!

Thanks Melly, that's reassuring! :) I know they said no news was good news and the only reason I have the results is because the lab posted them to my account. So that makes me assume it's all good. But of course you know how google is... :brat: :rofl: I should have just stuck with my gut and not looked!


----------



## Feronia

Fingers crossed for you, savvy! Let us know how it goes -- I hope they can stop the contractions.

SurpriseBub, I measured behind with her since they started measuring me, but all was well. Fundal height is just a gauge, it isn't very accurate so I wouldn't be concerned about it. Your baby might be spot on for growth or even ahead and you might still measure behind (and the reverse), so try not to worry!


----------



## ttc126

savvy!!!!! I really hope you're ok and they'll stay in! Thinking of you! 

Swan, I get my blood count done weekly. My wbc count was up to 17.6 at one point (same normal range as you) and it was still ok for pregnancy. Your blood work actually sounds great and trust me I see it every single week. :)

imp, my little one does that too. it seems to be the way I'm feeling movement rather than him actually twitching or anything bad. he did it during my ultrasound today and it felt weird but on the screen it was not a seizure (which sheepishly I kind of thought).

Surprise, I'm sorry you're measuring behind I know you were concerned over that. Will you get a growth scan soon? 

I had good appointments today. Hot a yeast infection but otherwise every thing looks ok! Gotta take it easy and not get contractions started up.


----------



## ttc126

savvy!!!!! I really hope you're ok and they'll stay in! Thinking of you! 

Swan, I get my blood count done weekly. My wbc count was up to 17.6 at one point (same normal range as you) and it was still ok for pregnancy. Your blood work actually sounds great and trust me I see it every single week. :)

imp, my little one does that too. it seems to be the way I'm feeling movement rather than him actually twitching or anything bad. he did it during my ultrasound today and it felt weird but on the screen it was not a seizure (which sheepishly I kind of thought).

Surprise, I'm sorry you're measuring behind I know you were concerned over that. Will you get a growth scan soon? 

I had good appointments today. Hot a yeast infection but otherwise every thing looks ok! Gotta take it easy and not get contractions started up.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope they stay put savvy, thinking about you! X


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks feronia and ttc! I know fundal height isn't the most accurate measurement, so am not too worked up. It is just nice to hear first hand stories that you can be (or were) behind and it be no big deal. :) the doctor said it was something for them to watch but not yet cause for alarm. 

Still got everything crossed for you, savvy!


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> Thanks feronia and ttc! I know fundal height isn't the most accurate measurement, so am not too worked up. It is just nice to hear first hand stories that you can be (or were) behind and it be no big deal. :) the doctor said it was something for them to watch but not yet cause for alarm.
> 
> Still got everything crossed for you, savvy!

There was a lady posted in third tri this week had small fundal height who went in for a growth scan and not only was the baby breech when mw thought it was head down, was also measuring "big" . 

My fundal height measured 1.5 weeks over at mw appointment, then a week later the consultant recorded over 3cm growth and 4 weeks bigger than gestation. 
I know baby was in a different position so that's what I'm putting it down to but just shows how different people come out with different numbers and that it really isn't accurate. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Guys, I think I'm becoming incontinent. :o I just noticed my (work!) pants were quite damp and I went to the bathroom and I've had a bit of a flood. Not quite a full bladder release but certainly enough to wet through my pants. I didn't even notice it happening! It smells like urine so I'm not worried about it being amniotic fluid, but yikes. I might have to start wearing pads or depends or something?!


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly, I've had those moments... both this time and last. I wore a mini pad for much of third trimester between the leaking of pee and discharge. :rofl: 

Thanks TTC, glad to hear it! This is the first time I've had an account on my blood lab's page, so the first time I've seen my full blood panel results. I didn't quite know about the numbers and things until I began researching. :) It's fascinating to me, actually; I feel at ease with my numbers, but definitely feel I learned a lot more about my body googling all the different things that they test for during the panel.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh I pee myself too, usually only when I vomit hard but ya know!
I remember having a full bladder and ds kicking me in it ... Well that was a disaster. 
You'll be pleased to know I regained full bladder control after pregnancy and I fully intend to do the same this time. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, how far behind are you measuring? Melly, aren't you seeing a physio with your chiro appointments? They can really help with bladder-related problems during pregnancy! 

Any news, savvy?


----------



## Captain

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Savvy! Keep baking in there babies!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am 1-2 weeks behind. I am just hoping she is slightly on the small side. I do realize some babies have to be smaller, just as some are bigger! :)


----------



## ttc126

surprise, it can also have a lot to do with how much fluid you have. you could be on the lower end of normal and maybe that's why? I always measured ahead with ds1 and this one right on track or a little behind. But he is fine as far as growth right in the 56th percentile! I am sure if you continue to measure behind or feel uneasy they can send you for a growth scan :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies! :) And thanks for the tip on the other thread, raspberry- i just read it now :) I am not worried just yet... just curious as to what others were finding their measurements are vs. Baby's growth. The Dr said they will likely do another scan at some point in the next few weeks. 

I am soooooo happy to (finally!) be on to appointments every two weeks. After feeling like I would never get to third tri, I realized today that I missed the big day last week! I was thinking it was today... but 2/3 of the way to my due date was last Monday :haha:


----------



## imphope

Hi friends. Didn't anyone see my post earlier? I was a bit concerned because of baby boy's excessive movements. Here is what I posted earlier today:

lately my boy has been moving a lot. I mean, a lot! Sometimes it is very rapid, kinda feels like shaking. It can last several seconds, then pause, then again for several seconds. He did this last night for several minutes. Then again today for a couple minutes. I know it isn't hiccups because it's not rhythmic. Is this cause for concern? Have any of you felt anything like this before? I'm grateful to feel him often, but I worry a bit that he is distressed when he does this. It's not related to anything I'm doing or eating or any loud noise. It's happening randomly. Please calm me down.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I didn't reply before, as I can't say I have felt what you describe- but I have never heard of there being such a thing as too much movement or a type of movement that is considered a cause for concern :flower: you must be one of the furthest along.... So not sure if baby being bigger/you being able to feel more subtlety of movement because of that would also make sense? :flower:

I think ttc had replied to say that she felt that while having a scan, and all seemed well!


----------



## ttc126

imphope said:


> Hi friends. Didn't anyone see my post earlier? I was a bit concerned because of baby boy's excessive movements. Here is what I posted earlier today:
> 
> lately my boy has been moving a lot. I mean, a lot! Sometimes it is very rapid, kinda feels like shaking. It can last several seconds, then pause, then again for several seconds. He did this last night for several minutes. Then again today for a couple minutes. I know it isn't hiccups because it's not rhythmic. Is this cause for concern? Have any of you felt anything like this before? I'm grateful to feel him often, but I worry a bit that he is distressed when he does this. It's not related to anything I'm doing or eating or any loud noise. It's happening randomly. Please calm me down.

hey I replied earlier but it was kind of buried in there. my little guy does that too. I thought it was like a seizure or something but I saw it on an ultrasound and it was normal just felt different. A very active baby is a good sign. He's most likely not in any distress. :)


----------



## MissEyre

Hope things are ok, Savvy! Please keep us updated. 

I felt the baby have the hiccups for the first time over the weekend. My hubby was there too, so we got to giggle about it together. So fun!


----------



## MrsTM1

imphope said:


> Hi friends. Didn't anyone see my post earlier? I was a bit concerned because of baby boy's excessive movements. Here is what I posted earlier today:
> 
> lately my boy has been moving a lot. I mean, a lot! Sometimes it is very rapid, kinda feels like shaking. It can last several seconds, then pause, then again for several seconds. He did this last night for several minutes. Then again today for a couple minutes. I know it isn't hiccups because it's not rhythmic. Is this cause for concern? Have any of you felt anything like this before? I'm grateful to feel him often, but I worry a bit that he is distressed when he does this. It's not related to anything I'm doing or eating or any loud noise. It's happening randomly. Please calm me down.

As with reduced movements, if you're ever concerned, call someone and be seen. More than likely baby is fine, but it isn't good for you or baby for you to be stressing out about anything, so if you're still worried, try to be seen. If nothing else it will help to calm you. Hope that helps!


----------



## MellyH

I haven't felt any shaking sorry imp, was hoping someone would reassure you - sounds like ttc has!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope everything is ok savvy! Been thinking about you x

Melly I've been wearing pads for months lol I have been leaking urine anytime I cough or sneeze... which isn't easy to control when I've had 3 colds already while pregnant lol I'm hoping like raspberry I will regain full control once little ones are here!


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, I measured around 2 weeks behind (sometimes 3) with DD usually. Is your doctor doing a scan just for that reason? 1-2 weeks is really close to where you "should" be -- my midwives don't scan for variations that small. I just hope you're not worried about it! As someone else mentioned, so many factors affect it -- baby's position, amniotic fluid, your uterine tone, etc. :flower:

imp, I haven't really felt shaking that I can remember, but there have been times where I've felt a ton of movement for long periods. I've only read about a lot of movement being concerning if you're trying to turn a breech baby, but otherwise I haven't heard of it being a cause for concern.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, feronia. I am ever so slightly worried, just as it is always nice to be average on any measurement... but there isn't anything to do but wait and see. If growth stays on the same curve, then there really isn't a problem. I think it is standard to do at least one 3rd tri growth scan at my ob office. So, looks like we will do that earlyish 3rd tri and see what to do re: if monitoring is warranted thereafter. I know you are opting out of scans... but i unashamedly love them!


----------



## savvysaver

Well I have to say thank you for all the well wishes and positive thoughts...they worked!!!

I got discharged about an hour ago and I am at home, ready to watch tv and rest all day but I had to post an update first!

I have BV which caused the discharge and quite possibly all the contractions. I was dialated about 1-2cm. I was on strict bedrest and was given a bunch of meds to slow/stop contractions as well as stuff for babies development. I was hooked up to monitors the entire time tracking my contractions and twins heart rates. Contractions were around 2.5 minutes apart yesterday morning/early afternoon and about 4 minutes apart by the evening. We kept getting longer and irregular contractions into the night and by about 4 am or so they had completely stopped. I didn't sleep more than a few minutes here and there since so many people were monitoring me throughout the night. I got checked this morning and I was still around 1-2cm, though doctor said she measured more at 1cm and that is normal and not to worry as long as I don't have other symptoms. The babies looked perfect the entire time, with great heart rates.

No bed rest orders, just need to take it very easy and "be lazy". Thank goodness my husband was standing there! :) Now I have an excuse! :) 

I can't thank everyone enough for all the positive encouragement, it really helped get me though this difficult time. My goal still remains 2015 babies and I am determined to reach that goal!!

Now off to take a long nap...


----------



## Pens

I had my health visitor appointment today, she just came over and asked me loads of questions and gave me a little red book for when baby is here. She didn't snoop about like I expected which I'm actually a bit annoyed about as I was up at half 6 tidying everything! It went really well apart from her parking in front of my neighbours drive which resulted in an angry banging on my front door and me getting an earful (some people clearly aren't morning people). I won't see her until baby is about a week old now.

Imphope I can't say I have ever felt anything like that before although this is my first and you are further gone than me. I've felt twitches/vibrations on my hips before for a few seconds though but I've been told that it's just baby pushing on a nerve. If you're really worried just contact your midwife/labour and delivery ward for peace of mind. Mine say if you have any change in movement that is unusual whether it be reduced or increased to tell them just in case.

Melly, I too have also have little accidents and have been completely unaware of it! I've even been sat on the loo before and finished and then would start peeing a little bit again, I wouldn't have even known I was doing it if I didn't hear it! :oops:

I don't even know what my fundal height is. My midwife took a measurement last week but she didn't say anything to me about it or write anything down in my notes. I guess it can't be bad though if I wasn't made aware??


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sooooo happy for you, savvy! Sleep tight :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad your home visit went well, pens! ...Though how silly of them to have parked over your neighbors driveway!! 

I haven't had any bladder problems... It does seem that I have to go all the time, though. Especially if I have been sitting for a while and then get up. I did read somewhere that pregnant women should lean forward when on the loo as that can help you to empty your bladder completely :)


----------



## smawfl

Great news savvy! Glad all ok x


----------



## Monzter79

Sorry for the awkward/late intro to the February thread! LOL WOW- 724 pages late.

I'm 35y/o, expecting a boy- my first. Only other thing I have to add at the moment is- Knowing the 2nd trimester was going to be easier kept my chin up through the first... But nobody mentioned that the first trimester was going to be a joke compared to the third!! Maybe it's just me. ;-)

Pray for my husband. LOL


----------



## Pens

So glad everything is ok savvy I've been waiting for an update! I'll cross my fingers for you that they stay put until 2015. 

Welcome to the thread, Monzter X

As I'm typing this my hands are nearly frozen as it's so cold in my house yet I can't bring myself to move to put the heating on again. It seems to get really warm in here and then as soon as the radiators turn off it's 10 degrees again! We're supposed to be having snow this year/beginning of next but I am really hoping it doesn't, I dunno what I'll do if I go into labour and it takes 3 hours to get to the hospital because of snow and ice :nope:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome, Monzter! :)


----------



## Izzie74

Great news Savvy


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy so relieved to see your update!! Get yourself rested up and hopefully now you can get some sleep! x

pens glad your HV went well, shame about your neighbour lol

WElcome monzter


----------



## Feronia

Yay, savvy! Fabulous news! I hope you get a good rest now -- and fingers crossed we all have 2015 babies!

Welcome, monzter!

Oh and now that I think of it, I remember occasionally feeling weird strong vibrations with my daughter after 30 weeks. Sometimes it felt like a cell phone was in my uterus, and I recall googling it and seeing other people mention the same thing. Obviously she's not a cell phone so everything was okay! :haha: Were your movements anything like that?


----------



## RaspberryK

Monzter79 said:


> Sorry for the awkward/late intro to the February thread! LOL WOW- 724 pages late.
> 
> I'm 35y/o, expecting a boy- my first. Only other thing I have to add at the moment is- Knowing the 2nd trimester was going to be easier kept my chin up through the first... But nobody mentioned that the first trimester was going to be a joke compared to the third!! Maybe it's just me. ;-)
> 
> Pray for my husband. LOL

I'm hopefully get on the pc tonight and add you to the front page.

xx


----------



## Genevevex

Goodness! So many! 

I have a 2 year old boy at home, and married to my husband; we will be married for 10 years come this May! 

I have a little girl on the way, and she is due for arrival on February 5th! 

Only 29 weeks so far, and already having sleeping problems. Find myself exhausted, but laying in bed uncomfortable and sleepless for hours on end. Then up at 5:30am for work in the morning... leave by 6, don't get home again till 5 in the evening. Yuck.


----------



## Feronia

Welcome Genevevex! I hear you... sleeping problems with this second pregnancy have been awful. I felt like I could nap with my first and get a full 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep, but with an (almost) 2-year old, it's impossible. No naps, up throughout the night, and even though I'm not working right now, she decides 5am is TIME TO WAKE UP AND PARTY every day.


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Monzter and Genenvevex!

Third trimester today!! Wooooooo!!!

Savvy, so glad to hear your update. :hugs: Take it easy!! That's interesting about the BV, I had it and then a week later was in hospital with the contractions, I wonder if they were related?


----------



## cckarting

Welcome ladies! Monzter the first tri was the easiest for me this time around! I felt amazing no symptoms my boobs didn't even hurt, then as soon as the second hit I have morning sickness, migraines, and aches lol. Never had to take anything with any of my others but not sure I would have made it without zofran this time!


----------



## imphope

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. It seems this is a common question that lots of first time moms have. Most everyone I've asked says this is normal and a result of baby's lack of control over his body/ a developing nervous system. I haven't called doc as he is having regular movements now and I feel much better. If it becomes too scary I will call for sure. Otherwise he is back to his wiggling and dance parties. 

Savvy I'm so glad to hear you're home and resting!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks everyone, it feels so good to be home and still be pregnant! I am thankful for each day I continue to be pregnant and grow these babies. I was so nervous and really didn't want 29 weekers though I know everything would have been okay. My friend had her twins a few years ago between 26-27 weeks and they are doing great!




MellyH said:


> Welcome Monzter and Genenvevex!
> 
> Third trimester today!! Wooooooo!!!
> 
> Savvy, so glad to hear your update. :hugs: Take it easy!! That's interesting about the BV, I had it and then a week later was in hospital with the contractions, I wonder if they were related?

Congrats on the 3rd trimester!! The doctor said that the discharge was definitely due to the BV and was not my mucous plug (yay!). She said it was most likely what caused the contractions or "irritability" in my uterus. They pumped me full of magnesium sulfate which would help slow/stop contractions and help neurological developments for both babies if I was to deliver preterm. They also gave me steroid shots to develop the lungs if I went into labor. My cousin was a labor and delivery nurse and also worked in the top NICU for many years, she was there monitoring everything and told me you could tell the differences between which premature babies got the meds and which didn't. 
I hope no one else has to go in with contractions early but the magnesium sulfate worked great...just had some pretty bad side effects. But I would do anything for these babies! :)

Okay seriously I get excited over every little thing but I thought it was funny and had to mention...I am so chatty today. Some of you know I eat a very strict and healthy diet (due to my IBS)...well I said to my hubby yesterday when I wasn't allowed to eat/drink anything but ice chips, that if I got out of the hospital and was still pregnant would he get me french fries for dinner! Yippee, I am home, still pregnant and I get french fries...this has been a great day!


----------



## Captain

Great news Savvy! You deserve those french fries :haha:

And welcome to all the newcomers!


----------



## ttc126

Savvy I'm so happy you're home with babies in your tummy and fries in your future :) Magnesium sulfate is hell but I'm glad it worked! So glad all could be explained by the yucky infection and I hope things stay nice and calm now! 

Hello to Monzster and Genevex!


----------



## bumblebeexo

So glad to hear your update Savvy!


----------



## bumblebeexo

27 weeks today...... THIRD TRI! :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Yay bumblebee! Me too! High fives!!!


----------



## savvysaver

ttc126 said:


> Savvy I'm so happy you're home with babies in your tummy and fries in your future :) Magnesium sulfate is hell but I'm glad it worked! So glad all could be explained by the yucky infection and I hope things stay nice and calm now!

Thanks ttc! I am sorry if you had to be on it too but if they tell me it is what is best, it was totally worth the side effects. Rather have some discomfort then have the babies early! 

Holding off on my celebration fries for tomorrow, we are both too tired to pick up carry out! :)


----------



## MellyH

What are the side effects, savvy??


----------



## ttc126

Savvy thankfully a shot of terbutaline did the trick this time but I was on magnesium for days when my first son was born to prevent seizures from preeclampsia. I just remember it too well and feel bad you had to have it :hugs:

Melly, for the first bit you feel like your body is on fire from the inside out. Then you feel so crazy and like you might pass out and die. I only felt super crazy when they accidentally overdosed me. I felt confused and like i was in another reality. Couldn't have told you my name. plus felt sunburned inside and out . But really is no fun :(


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, I was on strict bedrest because it causes muscle weakness and dizziness so they don't want you getting up and falling. The major side effect for me was the flushing, my face/throat felt like it was on fire and my cheeks were bright red. It was within a few minutes of starting the IV I felt overheated. It is also common to feel flu like symptoms like chills, my legs were shivering and my face was on fire...long night! I still have flushed checks and they stopped the meds 16 hours ago.
Another common side effect is nausea/vomiting which is why you can't eat or drink (plus if I went into labor they wouldn't want me eating). I asked for Zofran since I was already nauseous from not eating (happens if I don't eat often enough). Luckily my doctor gave me ice chips, which helped with the burning throat. The nurses told me I was extremely lucky since most doctors won't let you have anything. I just couldn't go crazy with them. They also have to monitor you continuously and check reflexes and blood pressure every hour, 1:1 patient/nurse ratio while on the IV. It also causes grogginess and I looked completely wiped out but couldn't sleep - too much commotion when they are constantly monitoring me and the babies. :)


----------



## savvysaver

ttc, ugh I am sorry to hear you were on it for multiple days! :hugs: Were you able to eat or drink at all? Luckily it was only 12 hours for me. That fire feeling was terrible, it was mainly my upper body - I felt like a dragon breathing fire. 

I hope no one here has to go on it but it helped a lot to have a ton of ice cold washcloths all over my face and chest.


----------



## RaspberryK

That sounds awful, and no food?! I find the whole no food during labour thing really odd, midwives here encourage you to see if you can at least eat something light to keep your energy up. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

No food stinks, but I think I was too nervous to eat...until this morning when I was so hungry I could have eaten my pillow! :haha: The worst was nothing to drink, when your throat is on fire and you are burning up some cold liquid would have been nice. Luckily I had those ice chips, I would have been miserable without them!

I can see eating something small, some protein for energy. Seems like it would help during labor...nothing like a big steak dinner or anything though!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm terrible without a drink, I'm one of those people who can't go anywhere without carrying a bottleof water. 
No I think steak was right out, I struggled to eat but I did have a few bites of toast, some apple slices, nuts and the still lucozade. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Raspberry, me too. I always have water with me. They were pumping me with a ton of fluids in case I was dehydrated to see if that helped the contractions but there is nothing like a cold drink of water!


----------



## ttc126

savvy I was so extremely nauseated that I didn't care about eating but the no drinking was terrible as you know! I only had ice chips! And a nurse stayed by my bed in my room all day and night! Did you have a catheter? that was terrible too! Luckily it's a miracle for preventing seizures and stopping labor! For me it was a little different because they had to turn my pitocin to the max dose to keep labor going since it was for pre e! Being bedridden during strong contractions was awful thank goodness for the epidural! 

Hopefully no one else will need to go on it! And Savvy again I'm so very glad you're home and your babies can stay longer! Hope you're resting lots!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I've noticed that my arms have become itchy and I now have bumps developing. Nothing much is new except discharge is a little heavier , back pains stronger, and the Braxton hicks are getting worser.

Bathroom trips are a pain, I'm in the bathroom every 5-10 minutes. It's like my bladder is never empty.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad your back home savvy


----------



## MellyH

dcm, my legs are super itchy lately! But I think it's the dry weather. 

savvy, they do sound like miserable side effects :(


----------



## Mannaa

Hi everybody! I haven't been on this website in quite a while. Can't believe I'm 28 weeks tomorrow! How is everyone doing and feeling?! :)


----------



## savvysaver

ttc126 said:


> savvy I was so extremely nauseated that I didn't care about eating but the no drinking was terrible as you know! I only had ice chips! And a nurse stayed by my bed in my room all day and night! Did you have a catheter? that was terrible too! Luckily it's a miracle for preventing seizures and stopping labor! For me it was a little different because they had to turn my pitocin to the max dose to keep labor going since it was for pre e! Being bedridden during strong contractions was awful thank goodness for the epidural!
> 
> Hopefully no one else will need to go on it! And Savvy again I'm so very glad you're home and your babies can stay longer! Hope you're resting lots!

ttc, it sounds like it was definitely worse for you than for me. I just had the magnesium and fluids in my IV and the fun steroid shots. They had to give me a catheter since I wasn't allowed out of bed and after all of the liquids they were pumping in me I was glad I had it or I would have been out of bed every hour. It wasn't too bad for me, it was just a weird feeling like you had a full bladder constantly. They had the compression things on my legs too to prevent blood clots, those were annoying. I was hooked up to so many different monitors it made it almost impossible to move around in bed and every time I would try to switch positions (my back was killing me) the monitor they had on baby B would move and they would lose her heart rate and would have to bring in the ultrasound machine to find her...she likes to hide since her placenta is on the front. Now I am experiencing some acid reflux - I think it is due to not eating for over 36 hours, I usually have acid if I don't eat regularly but this is even worse..was up all night miserable. 

Thanks for sharing your story. If you don't mind me asking, at what week was your son born? I hate that you had to go through all of that, but of course we would do anything for our babies. :flower:


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, pretty miserable side effects but totally worth it to stop contractions and protect the babies if I did go into labor. I would totally do it all over again if I had to, but I am hoping for a uneventful pregnancy for the next 6-8 weeks. :)

Mannaa. congrats on 28 weeks and team blue!


----------



## Feronia

I got my birth tub yesterday! 
I found a local mom selling it for $50 and nabbed it up right away. We gave it a test run and it's HUGE! Soooo much larger than the kiddie pool I used last time. If I filled it up all the way, the water would go up past my neck! So excited to use it in 9 - 14 weeks. :D DD is currently using it as a ball pit.


----------



## ttc126

Savvy my son was born at 36 weeks! He stayed a week in the nicu because he was sluggish with breathing and eating. Other than him being a bit slow meeting milestones (still doesn't walk 15 months, didn't crawl till almost a year) he is completely healthy and happy! How are you feeling today? 

Feronia! Great deal! so glad you got your tub! I'm sure you're getting excited now!


----------



## Pens

Feronia that birthing pool looks fab, how exciting! 

Has anyone else experienced slight puffiness of the face? I've had it for the past couple of weeks now. Nothing major at all but my face definitely looks a lot more round, especially when I smile. I have no swelling anywhere else apart from on my feet and ankles but that's only after I've been walking for a long time. I do have a really bad habit of not drinking enough though, maybe only 2 glasses of water/juice a day, so not sure if that could be a cause.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia thats a lovely pool, and great bargain! 

Mine with ds was lovely and deep too, since we don't have a bath in our house we set ours up when we got it for a test run on how long it took to fill etc etc. 
We got in it, had a few beers and watched a David Attenborough documentary. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens said:


> Feronia that birthing pool looks fab, how exciting!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced slight puffiness of the face? I've had it for the past couple of weeks now. Nothing major at all but my face definitely looks a lot more round, especially when I smile. I have no swelling anywhere else apart from on my feet and ankles but that's only after I've been walking for a long time. I do have a really bad habit of not drinking enough though, maybe only 2 glasses of water/juice a day, so not sure if that could be a cause.

I did with ds but not this time, I was puffy all over with him to be fair and I gained a lot of weight. 

Anything like that and I'd get checked out, and yeah not drinking enough won't help! 

Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Feronia, that birth tub looks awesome! I like the idea that it can be used as a ball pit, that sounds like fun!

ttc, thanks for asking! I am doing better, bad acid reflux and just nervous with any feeling in my stomach that it could be a contraction. Just trying to relax and tell myself everything is fine. So happy that your son is healthy! My younger cousin was slower with milestones but excelled when he hit school age. He graduated top of his high school class and is a great young man.


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> dcm, my legs are super itchy lately! But I think it's the dry weather.
> 
> savvy, they do sound like miserable side effects :(

I've had itchy legs too! Now that was one side effect that I hadn't thought of!


----------



## SurpriseBub

We flew yesterday and all was fine! ...though we arrived to my OH ' S little brother sick with norovirus. Ugh- really, really not wanting to catch it :(


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed you don't get sick, SurpriseBub!!

We are at the airport, about to fly to Cleveland. All going well so far, all the scary stories about LA travel and LAX lines, must be for later in the day.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Travel safe, melly! Glad you seem to be skipping the crowds. :) 

How exciting that you have your pool, feronia. I can't believe that all Feb bubs will shortly have hit 3rd tri!


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH: I was getting the itchy legs too for some reason but the weather here is wet (snowed earlier). Good luck and safe travels on your trip :) have fun 

Feronia: good deal on the tub, I've been thinking about doing a water birth as well but I want to do mines at the hospital for some reason.

Izzie: I've never thought of that being a symptom either. Weird right?


----------



## MellyH

Hello from Cleveland! Being spoiled rotten by the in-laws. :D


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> Hello from Cleveland! Being spoiled rotten by the in-laws. :D

Sounds fab. Make the most of it!


----------



## Captain

Happy thanksgiving to all the Americans!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Happy thanksgiving everyone &#9786;


----------



## bounceyboo

hi everyone I haven't been on this thread in ages how is everyone doing? I started to wash my little boys old baby clothes and prep the new baby clothes for the new baby, has anne gotten something for the baby for Christmas morning?i picked up a few toys for baby thought it would be nice of santa brought baby some things too, just a rattle pram toy that kind of thing for ds to open and set aside into the babys crib


----------



## xxyjadexx

Love your pool ferona and glad your little girl is putting it to good use until it's needed!
Have a great trip Melly!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Super quiet on here, eh? :) 

Your christmas plan sounds lovely, Bounceyboo. I think it is nice for the baby to give and receive a few gifts- especially as a way to introduce your son to the idea of having a sibling :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Is anyone else getting new sharp vaginal pains when walking and a feeling of internal pressure? I think it is the weight of the baby on my cervix... But curious if it is happening to others as well? 

it very specifically only happens when I am walking (or at least standing...)


----------



## ttc126

bouncy boo that's such a cute idea! I keep having to stop myself from buying baby's first Christmas stuff lol :) Getting a few little gifts sounds sweet! 

hope everyone who traveled has a safe trip back home! 

Surprise I have had that too! I remember it from last pregnancy too and it seems normal about this stage :)


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ladies, I just looked through what we have gotten ds for santa and baby has a nice little collection of teethers,rattles,pram toys that will see him through the first few months along with everything else we have already from ds babyhood :)

ive that crotch thing too so sore lately when I walk I think it the weight of baby already, I dunno though for sure!

does anyone else feel like their baby is breech?its like theres a head in my left ribs for months now!


----------



## savvysaver

On Monday, Baby A was head down ready to come out and Baby B was hiding around her placenta and she is breech. I am quite tall so I don't feel either baby by my ribs. I sometimes feel like one of them is pushing their little butt out because I feel a hard lump and then it is gone in like 15 minutes, followed by a few wiggles or kicks. I wish I could see through my skin and see exactly what they were up to!

The sharp vaginal pain doesn't sound too fun - I hope it eases up for you girls!


----------



## Captain

I've been feeling sharp vaginal pains on and off but not specifically when I'm walking. Some make me squeeze my legs together, they're not particularly painful just a shock when it happens and quite uncomfortable!

Did anyone take advantage of Black Friday to pick up any baby gear? I kept an eye out but didn't come across anything, although I did get some maternity clothes from Old Navy yesterday when the whole store was 50% off!


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I've been having vaginal pains when walking for a month or so now. Ouchie!

Captain, I visited a few webpages but didn't buy anything. First Black Froday in awhile without a purchase actually!


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm getting vag pains, all sorts of pains actually. I had them with my first pregnancy too I think it's all happening earlier this time though. 
I am not short but perhaps I have a short torso/short between hip and rib, because I have baby in the ribs. Most uncomfortable and I'm getting a lot of aches in the rib department. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I also get the sharp vag pains! I also feel like they are both trying to pull my socks up for me too some days! Makes my eyes water lol 

I think they are both head down again since my last midwife visit because the pressure is intense down there and the kicks are in my ribs again with the rolling and weird movements down low (assuming that is shoulders, heads and arms!)

I got nothing on black friday for little ones! Was hoping my breastfeeding pillow would be on sale somewhere... nope! Full price paid in the end - but at least it is on order now! Just two items to get.... oh and really need to sort my hospital bags! :dohh:


----------



## Megamegan

Hi ladies! I've just been reading and staying quiet lately. I'm sort of drawing inwards as I prepare for the birth and baby, it seems. Lots of nesting, cleaning, organizing, all that. I had my baby shower and it went great. Also on another day, my best friend gave me loads of clothes from her boy. I feel more ready every day that passes. I'm also really getting into my HypnoBirthing prep, and found an amazing audio by Journeys Inward, in case anyone is interested in downloading. The Mongan book is also incredibly helpful and I'm so glad I'm reading it instead of just relying on recordings and my class (which isn't a certified HypnoBirthing class anyway). I recommend it if you're interested in a gentle natural birth.

This week I passed my GTT- that was a huge relief! Doc isn't happy about my weight gain but I expected that. Otherwise I'm healthy.

I've been very overly emotional and touchy with DH. I snap at him for every little thing. I feel uncomfortable at all times and just want to be pampered these days, but he just doesn't quite understand. I do my best to clean and do errands and not just look like a lazy bum, especially since my work load is extremely light at the moment, but he doesn't understand that every time I stand up my pelvis aches, my belly feels pressure, my lower back hurts, I get out of breath easily, and dizzy if I move too fast. It's just a lot to handle.

Hope everyone in the US had a nice Thanksgiving!! Ours was lovely and we only had to cook one dish so that was the best part, lol. I also didn't go shopping for Black Friday and that was nice. I'd rather pay full price than deal with angry drivers, pushy crowds and long lines, especially while pregnant!!


----------



## MrsLemon

can I ask a bit of a newbie question..

How many sleep suits/ vests should I aim to have when baby is born?

... I am a bit confused plus I noticed new baby is for baby weighing up to 7 1/2 lbs but 0-3 is up to 12 months..... 

so what sizes... 

sorry but im getting myself in a tizz..


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Going by what Shells mentioned, has anyone started their hospital bags yet? I was packed by 30 weeks with DS. Need to go and get some stuff so will probably start mine in the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## Feronia

I think the official term for that pain is "lightning crotch." :haha:

I got some stuff online for black friday (not sure why it's celebrated up here in Canada). I got a toddler Tula for my daughter 20% off, and then got my drinking-water hose (apparently it's bad to reuse hoses from previous births), birth pool liner, and perineum healing herbs on a huge sale in person. No matter what kind of birth you have, those are a MUST HAVE! Your vag will be sore and you just boil them on the stove, let them cool, put them in a bottle and sprinkle on some pads. Put the pads in the freezer and use as needed with the bleeding. They feel heavenly!

Setting up our winter solstice tree today! Still figuring out how to plan for my daughter's December birthday so close to every other winter holiday...


----------



## River54

In third tri today :)
Lately just feeling pressure down low, some lower back back, and what I'd describe as mild menstrual cramps on the sides down low. Baby decided he'd kick down low inside in the middle of the night last night - ouch!

Got some sleepers and some short sleeve bodysuits for him, so I feel a tad more prepared. Mum is planning a baby shower for me the weekend before Xmas....I didn't think that was a great time, but seems it is the only time when when dd is home from university and my SIL can make it. We didn't get too much because of the shower coming up, but couldn't resist getting somethings. Not sure how many to have either.

My grandfather passed away a few days ago, and it seems the bickering has started already on the small things. He detailed out his wishes, and most everything, but it still doesn't stop that unfortunately. Going to try and stay out of most of the family drama as much as I can, so the stress levels stay down as much as possible.


----------



## Captain

Hey Feronia did you get much snow over there last night? We had a thin layer stick last night but it's all gone this morning. Sometimes we get nothing down at the water then there's a few inches up town, so there could be some here I'm not sure!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Sorry about your grandfather River xx


----------



## ttc126

River I am sorry to hear about your grandpa :( Hugs to you!


----------



## RaspberryK

:hugs: to river! 

Feronia I like to call those pains fanny daggers :-D 

No sale shopping for me - is this the first year the UK has gone madfor blblack Friday sales? I never heard of it before! 

Who asked about the new born clothes? I won't buy any this time as ds never fit in them but I have got first size/up to 1 month which is bigger than nb but not as big as 0-3. I've not taken tags off anything! 

I had I think 9 each of vests and plain sleepsuits in each size up to 12-18m, then I had about 6 colourful sleepsuits/babygrows in 0-3 and a few footless rompers. 
I was given a few outfits when he was born and I probably bought a few more. 
I struggled sometimes as ds was refluxey and he had a fair few pooplosions.
xx


----------



## Feronia

Captain said:


> Hey Feronia did you get much snow over there last night? We had a thin layer stick last night but it's all gone this morning. Sometimes we get nothing down at the water then there's a few inches up town, so there could be some here I'm not sure!

Yes, we got snow over here for the first time this season! :D 
DD had a lot of fun paddling around in it. It's still on the ground now, though pretty melty.

So sorry to hear about your grandfather, river. :(


----------



## savvysaver

River, I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather :(

The advice I read about clothes was to have two outfits per day, per baby. So I would say around 12-14 outfits in each size. I have about 20 - 24+ outfits in newborn, 3 month and 6 month right now and figure some people will buy us outfits as gifts too. Of course most of the outfits were already gifts from our shower so I haven't had to buy too many. I only wanted newborn sizes in case the twins are small, but if I wasn't having twins I would probably only have a few newborn outfits since they seem so tiny. 

I also stocked up on diapers - I found that most people do between 8-10 diaper changes a day so I figured around 20 diapers per day for the twins. I bought a month supply of newborn and a month and a half supply of size one. I also bought about 10 huge boxes of baby wipes. I don't want to have to shop with the twins.


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry river :( sending hugs and prayers.

28 weeks today! Finally home after 12 days visiting family, a funeral, and thanksgiving. I am exhausted. I am feeling a little stressed since I have so much to do before Christmas. I feel like I'm not making much progress with preparing for baby boy's arrival. I am my GD test on Monday. I also scheduled a 3d/4d ultrasound for Dec. 19th. I'm excited to see my little guy and compare his pic to my DD's. :) 

Can't believe we don't have much longer!


----------



## SurpriseBub

So sorry for your loss, river :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am glad the fanny daggers/lightning crotch is normal. Yet another weird pregnancy thing! ...there is so much I never ever imagined went on!! 

There was definitely some Black Friday stuff in the UK last year, raspberry. At least Amazon.co.uk were doing different deals each hour. I guess the retailers may be stepping it up over there if it proves fruitful. I like the online deals... But life is too short to line up at Best Buy at midnight! 

we really don't have much stuff yet- just clothes, some toys we have picked up and two car seats. We will likely buy a crib shortly. I just feel superstitious somehow!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Anyone started their hospital bags yet? X


----------



## bumblebeexo

:hugs: River!


----------



## RaspberryK

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Anyone started their hospital bags yet? X

Nope I'm a last minute kinda girl. I didn't get my home birth box packed til right at the last minute with ds and I was overdue before I bought my pool :haha: 

Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

sorry for your loss river,:hugs:

I havent started packing my bags yet ill wait until after Christmas to do it,

for baby clothes I havent brought much as ive all my ds babyclothes, ive 16 or some newborn babygros, and the same in up to 1 month and first size and ive a few more than that in 0-3 I guess im waiting until the January sales if I want some more coloured babygros so baby is warm and comfy and im sure we will get some as gifts too


----------



## xxshellsxx

River so sorry for your loss xx

My hospital bag is next to be sorted... i have bought maternity pads and breast pads.... thats about it so far! lol :haha:

I need to get the list out from the midwife and go shopping today and make a proper start.

I'm sure Baby B decided to uncurl and stretch and turn over or something last night and beat me from the inside out - B is usually the quieter one of the two (not really quiet but quieter lol) but last night my word did He go for it - actually saw the outline of a foot and could feel the whole leg :wacko: DH and I just lay there in complete awe lol x


----------



## bounceyboo

my little guy was moving lots last night too I love to watch my belly when my 2 year old is in bed and I can relax, :) my friend is a midwife and had a feel of my belly, baby is defiantly breach, his head is right between my ribs


----------



## Izzie74

31 weeks and 3 days. Can't believe there is so little time left!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks 3 days - Copy.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxshellsxx

such a neat bump Izzie :) I'm so not ready to stop being pregnant, i feel like it's taken me so long to get here and it's gone far too fast for my liking! I've loved every second of it - even now with the spd, the pitting edema, the swollen hands and stiff finger... i don't care i have just loved the whole experience :cloud9:

Hospital bag....

Here is the list i have so far of what i think i need - experienced ladies please let me know if i have missed anything or have unnecessary items!


*For me*
Breast pads 
sanitary pads 
nipple cream
underwear 
Day wear leggings, tops and dresses
Night wear - pyjamas/nighties
Dressing gown & slippers
Phone, tablet headphones, chargers 
paperwork
Shampoo
conditioner
shower gel
shower sponge
moisturiser
deodorant
face wipes
Hair ties & brush
Lip balm, make up, small mirror
Snacks & drinks
Tissues


*For the twins*
baby wipes/cotton wool
babygrows 
sleep suits 
Scratch mittens & hats
Fleece for going home in x 2
Blankets
Dummies (pacifiers) just in case (i don't want them to have them but you never know)
Nappies
Sudocreme/nappy rash spray


----------



## Mommy2missR

After being in the hospital with contractions last week, we packed everything last Sunday. I am sure I will want to revise what is in there as we get closer to my due date, but I wanted to be prepared juuuuuuuuust in case!!


----------



## Feronia

I'm thinking of not packing a hospital bag this time. We live down the street from the hospital, and if I transfer it will be an emergency so DH could just bring stuff we needed at a later point.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> 31 weeks and 3 days. Can't believe there is so little time left!

Lovely bump, izzie! You always sound so much further along- 31+3 sounds like a lot more than my current 28+5...! 

I am so not ready to pack my bag! I did buy a bath robe in preparation... That's all I can think of for right now ;) 

Lovely sentiments on being pregnant, shells! I wish I was half as content as you are. :) I just can't help but worry about Baby.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> I'm thinking of not packing a hospital bag this time. We live down the street from the hospital, and if I transfer it will be an emergency so DH could just bring stuff we needed at a later point.

I'm pretty much the same, my hospital bag last time was my birth box with basically all the things I wanted for birth at home/on the midwife list so I didn't have to give dh instructions on where to find anything. 

I didn't need anything anyway other than the baby clothes and a single nappy, I went home in the same clothes I arrived in and I was given huge maternity pads and knickers to wear. 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh- i do have one hospital bag tip! A new mommy friend told me that if you tear/have an episiotomy it really hurts to pee. She brought a plastic jug and table salt and would mix that up with warm water, and pour it over when she went to the bathroom. Apparently it helped a lot!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I havent started my bag yet either. Will be going shopping soon for rest of baby stuff and hospital stuff. Will probably start packing in the next couple of weeks or so.. I'm so early with everything. Like to have everything done early. Packed at 30 weeks with DS lol..


----------



## Captain

I haven't packed a bag yet but I have a list going of what I need to put in it! I'm very much a list girl, so as I think of things I can add it to the list. I'll probably pack it after christmas!

Things very much feel like they're finally coming together here. Buying OH's Christmas present today and have arranged plans for his birthday on New Years Eve! Some legal matters that have been going on for two years should be coming to an end December/January. SIL has been making plans to come out and visit once baby is here. And I feel pretty prepared for baby's arrival, we only have one or two more things to get and I'm waiting for the January sales for those! Feels so good to have everything fall in to place at last!

Oh yeah, my mothers school friend's daughter is only a couple of months older than me. We're not close any more but grew up together and have stayed in touch. She's about a week overdue with her first and last night (12 hours a go now) I heard that she has been in labour for 40 HOURS! And still no announcement this morning! Eeeeeek!


----------



## jmandrews

I haven't even thought about my bag yet. I still have the nursery to finish.
I pack my own pillow. Not sure about your hospital but mine supplied wipes and diapers. Shouldn't need any rash cream or diaper spray. Make sure to pack undies that you don't mind throwing away. They will give you pads and ice packs that are amazing. 
Don't forget to pack your camera and chargers. I took my baby book because there was a place for foot print and hand prints. :) if there is anything else I'll post more.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ice packs!?! Lol. 

Xx


----------



## 2nd time

Ice packs are brill but my friend suggested kee8ingnyour maternity pads innthe fridge or freezer and that works well too


----------



## ttc126

Oh yes I second the pads in freezer advice! I soaked mine in witch hazel and froze and it worked great! My tear resulted in 10 stitches and this trick was a lifesaver! 

I also think dermoplast is a must have. I sprayed before peeing (tmi lol) and it didn't sting half as bad! 

I haven't packed my bag yet or even really thought of it! Last time I got really crazy about getting things done and packed very suddenly at 34 weeks. Less than two weeks later he was here! I think I'm relying on that "instinct" to help me again this time (actually that's just how I'm justifying procrastination and laziness).

So today I feel like I'm over some sort of hurdle! 31 weeks and surprisingly this is probably the best I've felt all pregnancy. So weird to me! 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## dcm_mw12

ShamzLovesKai: OH & I were actually talking about packing my hospital bag yesterday. I need to find a bag first though that doesn't cost me an arm and leg. Lately I've been watching whats in my hospital bag videos on YouTube. 

River : so sorry about your grandfather, my prayers and condolences gowe out to you and your family.

Currently having really bad BH's at the moment so trying to cope the best way possible. They come but dissappear as soon as I pass gas (sorry if tmi) but have been happening for almost an hour now.


----------



## MellyH

How are you doing River? I hope the family is leaning on each other. :hugs:

I haven't thought about a hospital bag yet. Beyond knowing that I want lip balm, hair ties and my phone charger, because I wanted all of those the couple of hours I was in L&D with my irritable uterus contractions a few weeks back!


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, that's what I was talking about -- pads in the freezer plus a perineal wash with witch hazel on them. Heavenly! DH made sure to keep those stocked up last time as I went through then.

If you have a cloth diaper sprayer, you can also use that on a low setting while you're peeing. I didn't try it as I didn't tear, but I hear it helps.

Raspberry, you planned a home birth last time? It sounds like you transferred -- and your home birth supplies worked just fine?


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have sorted through my big boxes of baby clothes and What's suitable for this baby is all in a big bag waiting to be washed and ironed. My brother and sisters are coming to visit for christmas and I have asked for some new nighties for xmas. I think I will start washing baby clothes and packing my bag once all visitors have gone in mid January. I think once January comes it will hit me how little time there is left!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Yeah, that's what I was talking about -- pads in the freezer plus a perineal wash with witch hazel on them. Heavenly! DH made sure to keep those stocked up last time as I went through then.
> 
> If you have a cloth diaper sprayer, you can also use that on a low setting while you're peeing. I didn't try it as I didn't tear, but I hear it helps.
> 
> Raspberry, you planned a home birth last time? It sounds like you transferred -- and your home birth supplies worked just fine?

Yeah my dozy nhs midwife left at transition saying I definitely wasn't in active labour and she'd see me in the morning/when my contractions "picked up" so we went to hospital and he was born within about half an hour. We were back at the in laws within 3 hours of birth birth so I didn't need much/anything. They had shower gel sachets for the shower and disposable combs and toothbrushes etc if you wanted them. 
I don't really remember what was in my birth box but it was pretty much untouched. Dh would have needed to fetch clean stuff for us both had we had an extended stay.

I didn't have any tears at all or any pain down below after so I didn't need any ice packs but I'll bear it in mind, the after contractions/pain in my belly was enough for me to ask for painkillers so you might want to have paracetamol on hand. 
I wore my belly band for a few weeks pp so that'd be in the bag because I didn't like the jelly belly feeling. 
Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Nice hospital bags are quite expensive. I Just bought a normal, large overnight bag with DS and a smaller one for his stuff. Still got them so will just reuse those. 

I'm a list girl too, Captain. Have had a list typed up for a couple weeks now haha!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

My turn for the hospital scare! I'm off to fetal health at 2.30 for bloods and monitoring having been lightheaded and breathless since last night - figured babies were leaning on something they shouldn't be! Came home form work after 2 hours still feeling crappy this morning and called the midwife.... who told me to ring fetal health, who told me to go to A&E! Erm... Hello i don't need A&E just someone to check me over! 

Rang the midwife back who told me to goto the urgent care centre - who saw me immediately, blood pressure very high for me 134/95 (usually 110/60) Tested urine and positive for protein and electrolytes.... So they rang fetal health and gave them a telling off for not seeing me and i go in at 2.30 to finally get checked over!

so keep your fingers crossed this is just a blip please ladies! x


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> My turn for the hospital scare! I'm off to fetal health at 2.30 for bloods and monitoring having been lightheaded and breathless since last night - figured babies were leaning on something they shouldn't be! Came home form work after 2 hours still feeling crappy this morning and called the midwife.... who told me to ring fetal health, who told me to go to A&E! Erm... Hello i don't need A&E just someone to check me over!
> 
> Rang the midwife back who told me to goto the urgent care centre - who saw me immediately, blood pressure very high for me 134/95 (usually 110/60) Tested urine and positive for protein and electrolytes.... So they rang fetal health and gave them a telling off for not seeing me and i go in at 2.30 to finally get checked over!
> 
> so keep your fingers crossed this is just a blip please ladies! x

Argh no!!!!!! Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

xxshellsxx said:


> My turn for the hospital scare! I'm off to fetal health at 2.30 for bloods and monitoring having been lightheaded and breathless since last night - figured babies were leaning on something they shouldn't be! Came home form work after 2 hours still feeling crappy this morning and called the midwife.... who told me to ring fetal health, who told me to go to A&E! Erm... Hello i don't need A&E just someone to check me over!
> 
> Rang the midwife back who told me to goto the urgent care centre - who saw me immediately, blood pressure very high for me 134/95 (usually 110/60) Tested urine and positive for protein and electrolytes.... So they rang fetal health and gave them a telling off for not seeing me and i go in at 2.30 to finally get checked over!
> 
> so keep your fingers crossed this is just a blip please ladies! x

hope everything turns out to be ok and the babies are just being little rascals'! 

im so tired today, got my with my toddler, made breakfast,cleaned the whole house,did laudrey,made lunch for us, read my little guy a story and watched some of polar express, hes just gone down for nap so hopefully he sleeps for a bit, ive to go to town later and we have to go to the in-laws house so exited for that visit ](*,)](*,)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope everything is okay Shells! :hugs:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oh and also - next month we'll be able to say "we're having a baby next month" - doesn't sound long at all saying it like that! :happydance:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hope everything's ok Shells x


----------



## savvysaver

Thinking of you Shells and hoping everything is okay. 

I second Melly's suggestion of lip balm for the hospital bag...it could be because of the mag sulfate I was on but thankfully my hubby carries lip balm - I about used the whole tube. I also will be packing a hairbrush, I felt like I looked crazy with wild hair so it would have been nice to have. I have an emergency kit of items in my car for about any situation (jacket, hairbrush/ties, water bottle, pads, extra chargers, etc) in the panic of getting to the hospital last week we drove my husbands car and we didn't have anything with us. Don't forget a camera/charger, I usually use my smartphone but our nikon takes much better pics! :)

Anyone have any recommendations for things you need for a c-section? I am not sure what kind of birth I will end up having but it would be good to be prepared for either situation!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope everything's ok shells x


----------



## xxyjadexx

savvysaver said:


> Thinking of you Shells and hoping everything is okay.
> 
> I second Melly's suggestion of lip balm for the hospital bag...it could be because of the mag sulfate I was on but thankfully my hubby carries lip balm - I about used the whole tube. I also will be packing a hairbrush, I felt like I looked crazy with wild hair so it would have been nice to have. I have an emergency kit of items in my car for about any situation (jacket, hairbrush/ties, water bottle, pads, extra chargers, etc) in the panic of getting to the hospital last week we drove my husbands car and we didn't have anything with us. Don't forget a camera/charger, I usually use my smartphone but our nikon takes much better pics! :)
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for things you need for a c-section? I am not sure what kind of birth I will end up having but it would be good to be prepared for either situation!

I have been advised by a friend to buy big knickers that will fit above your scar. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## swanxxsong

Man, we were away for almost a week for Thanksgiving and I have finally caught up with everything! Had a huge post written up and freakin' phone ate it. So on the PC and trying to do some catch-up... again. :rofl:

FX for you Shells! Please keep us posted!

No bag packed here yet, but I will be soon. After having one come so early, I want to be a little better prepared. That being said, at the Center I'm there for 12 hours or less (hopefully less!) so I don't need a lot. :rofl: 

I need to make sure I bring camera, my EOs, massage bar, some music, chapstick, outfits for LO and a change of clothes for myself. I have some other stuff written down but I forget what it all is. Last time the hospital had all the diapers, pads, hemorrhoid treatment, perineum treatment, etc. that I needed, so I have to find out what, if anything, the Center has and then add to my list. 

Thanksgiving away was fun but exhausting! I keep telling my husband that third tri has hit me like a wrecking ball. My business down there is swollen, I am ten hundred times more exhausted than I've ever been in my life and I just feel like I got hit by a truck! But I'm not allowing myself to complain because this is what I've wanted for so long that after all the trying and all the losses, I know I just need to take it as it comes. 

But man, I wish I could keep my eyes open for longer than two hours before feeling like I might keel over from lack of sleep! LOL. 

No lightning crotch here yet :rofl: but swollen by the end of the day, most days. Never had that with my daughter, so it's a... fun and new experience? LOL. 

Welcome to our new joiners to the group! :D

Savvy glad all is doing better for you now! :hugs: Hope it continues and rest up!

Anyone else still have no BH? I feel like I've read that many of you have had them by now and with my daughter, I know I had them by now but this time, nothing so far! I'm not worried, just fascinated (yet again) by how differently each consecutive pregnancy can be!

No BF shopping here -- well, not really. Got a few things online and a $3.50 toaster in store in the afternoon at one store, but by then it wasn't mobbed so it was pleasant. I considered it a success. My Christmas shopping is almost all done, finally!

Feronia, love the tub, it looks great! I want to just come roll around in it for awhile, sit in some nice, warm water and relax. :rofl:

My face did swell with my DD, Pens, to some degree. I had lots of foot swelling with her too. And all-around, I just gained a lot with her. I had no self-control with food. :) haha. Drinking excessive amounts of water did help me decrease it some, to flush the water from my system. 

Okay, my ramble has gone on long enough, props if anyone's actually read this entire post. :rofl: Next time we go away, I'm checking in more often so I can post a normal-sized post. LOL


----------



## swanxxsong

For some reason, having issues posting on this thread. I don't see my posts after I submit them...? I've tried a couple of times now. No clue what's going on! 

A friend who had a section said she also packed a nice, comfy robe since c-section mamas are made to walk a lot during recovery. She figured it kept her presentable in the hallways. lol.


----------



## Feronia

I hope everything is okay, shells! Thinking of you!

Raspberry, wow, that midwife doesn't sound very good if she left during transition...
Oh, I also liked having a belly band for back and belly support. I wore it for 40 days after birth and I think it really helped me have a flat stomach early. I don't know if it was just me, but I also remember feeling like my organs were out of place for a few months. Ewww... not looking forward to that again!

Bleh, I'm exhausted today. I was up all night with DD who has a high fever (no other symptoms). Hoping I can nap when she does later on... I've given up on limiting caffeine some days because I'm a better mother when I'm caffeinated. Right now that's more important when I'm her sole caretaker most of the time.


----------



## swanxxsong

It won't let me post my long catch-up after being away for the week... if it shows up later in this thread like 5 times, I apologize. :rofl: I kept trying and it said it posted, but I don't see it. Freakin' Monday. 

Hope all is okay Shells! Will be stalking to see updates! xoxo

Aw Feronia, hope you can snag a nap! Mine's been sick too, just a cold, but it's tiresome. :( I'm hoping for a nap later too!


----------



## RaspberryK

Nope that midwife thankfully isn't with the homebirth team now and I'll definitely be more vocal about what I want in this labour/birth. 
Yep the organ feeling was gross, unfortunately I didn't get a flat tummy after. 
I'm definitely a better person in general when I'm caffeinated! 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm definitely a better everything when I have my cup of coffee. I've limited myself to one cup a day this pregnancy and don't drink it daily... but I know there's just some days where I need that boost. :)

https://noguiltlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/coffee.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Shells I hope you're ok! it sounds like you have preeclampsia :( Hope you can hang on a few more weeks!


----------



## Feronia

Swan, I see your post -- can you edit it for your update?
Raspberry, are you planning a home birth this time? My apologies if I forgot -- I'm still trying to wake up!
Yeah, I tried to really limit my caffeine early on but I was being a crappy mom and snapping at her more often, especially since I was up throughout the night since she wakes up several times and I was just too tired. I've been a lot more patient since bringing the caffeine back! :haha:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Quick pop in to say the boys are fine which is great! Blood pressure is coming down just need to have 2 more readings done and wait for the blood results to come back and then hopefully I can go home.


----------



## ttc126

glad you're ok! !!!!!! Yikes shells try to rest lots and take it easy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia - I tried to edit and it showed for a second then when I refreshed it had vanished. Maybe there's a character limit suddenly? Though I can't imagine I hit it. My post didn't seem that big. LOL


----------



## Captain

Glad everything's okay Shells!

I second the caffeine motion! Can't function without my cup of tea in the morning :haha:


----------



## MellyH

shells, glad to hear the blood pressure is coming back down, how scary! I was a bit light-headed after my shower this morning, had to stop and lean against the sink while I was drying myself. 

swan, are there any attachments or anything to your long post that might be causing it to not work? Try posting it paragraph by paragraph. :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

... and the last blood pressure reading shows its gone back up again :( Dr needs to review bloods for definite answer


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, shells! And very happy to have read an update to say all is looking good by the time I read through everyone's well wishes to you! I wonder what happened?! It is crazy how pregnancy is such an all body experience. 

I have stuck to no coffee... Even skipping the special Starbucks flavours around this time of year! (Yes... I am *that* kind of coffee drinker.... I like the sugary flavored stuff above special roasts from Brazil ;) ) I have not been able to kick soda, though!

Bummer about your post, swan! How strange!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope the bloods come back okay!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I know we had talked about post partum belly bands a long time ago... But know that it has come back up- does anyone have any tips on which brand/model to get? :)


----------



## Feronia

Ahh, fingers crossed you don't have pre-eclampsia, shells! Keep us updated! Hopefully it's just a fluke.

I used to be a coffee snob before this pregnancy. I'd make a cup of organic pour over coffee every morning and hated flavoured coffee. I stopped liking all coffee and tea in the first trimester and half of the second trimester, and now the only thing I really like in terms of coffee is flavoured lattes! I've been getting the occasional decaf pumpkin spice latte from Whole Foods, but other than that it's just lots of black and green tea, heh. Crazy what pregnancy can do to you!

SurpriseBub -- I don't think it matters. As long as it's tight. You can even use ace bandages but I've heard it's more uncomfortable. Last time I used one from Babies R' Us and it did the trick just fine!


----------



## 2nd time

Re big pants can I recommend asda smart price full breifs they are 100% cotton andbu get 5 pairs fir £2


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Swan, I see your post -- can you edit it for your update?
> Raspberry, are you planning a home birth this time? My apologies if I forgot -- I'm still trying to wake up!
> Yeah, I tried to really limit my caffeine early on but I was being a crappy mom and snapping at her more often, especially since I was up throughout the night since she wakes up several times and I was just too tired. I've been a lot more patient since bringing the caffeine back! :haha:

Swan I see your catch up post but didn't see it before I posted last time -weird! 

I'm very much planning on hb this time as my consultant says "if I make it that far" which I'm sure I will. Only 6 weeks til the earliest I'm "allowed to hb" , they've just opened a new midwife led birth centre at the local hospital which isn't well publicised yet so if I don't birth at home I should at least be ok to go there. I hated the drive in labour though so I'll avoid at all cost and I'm afraid of the epidural so unless it's an emergency I'll be staying home with or without a midwife. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells hope you find out what's going on asap xx


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> I'm very much planning on hb this time as my consultant says "if I make it that far" which I'm sure I will. Only 6 weeks til the earliest I'm "allowed to hb" , they've just opened a new midwife led birth centre at the local hospital which isn't well publicised yet so if I don't birth at home I should at least be ok to go there. I hated the drive in labour though so I'll avoid at all cost and I'm afraid of the epidural so unless it's an emergency I'll be staying home with or without a midwife.
> 
> Xx

Midwives in the UK are "allowed" to attend HBs at 36 weeks? Here it's 37 weeks and they aren't supposed to offer home birth breech births... however, there's a little known rule that they can't abandon a client during labour. I would feel comfortable having a home birth from 36 weeks onward and I would personally have a breech home birth if baby ends up being frank breech. I would just call them when I'm in labour and refuse to transfer (though I wouldn't feel comfortable having a breech water birth)! They're well-trained in breech births, it's just that they're currently limited by regulations -- but the non-abandonment clause would allow them to attend me. 

There are no birth centres here in BC unfortunately! They usually have the same low-risk guidelines as home births, though, so I probably wouldn't end up using one anyway if I could just stay at home. They're a nice option for sure though!


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Man, we were away for almost a week for Thanksgiving and I have finally caught up with everything! Had a huge post written up and freakin' phone ate it. So on the PC and trying to do some catch-up... again. :rofl:
> 
> FX for you Shells! Please keep us posted!
> 
> No bag packed here yet, but I will be soon. After having one come so early, I want to be a little better prepared. That being said, at the Center I'm there for 12 hours or less (hopefully less!) so I don't need a lot. :rofl:
> 
> I need to make sure I bring camera, my EOs, massage bar, some music, chapstick, outfits for LO and a change of clothes for myself. I have some other stuff written down but I forget what it all is. Last time the hospital had all the diapers, pads, hemorrhoid treatment, perineum treatment, etc. that I needed, so I have to find out what, if anything, the Center has and then add to my list.
> 
> Thanksgiving away was fun but exhausting! I keep telling my husband that third tri has hit me like a wrecking ball. My business down there is swollen, I am ten hundred times more exhausted than I've ever been in my life and I just feel like I got hit by a truck! But I'm not allowing myself to complain because this is what I've wanted for so long that after all the trying and all the losses, I know I just need to take it as it comes.
> 
> But man, I wish I could keep my eyes open for longer than two hours before feeling like I might keel over from lack of sleep! LOL.
> 
> No lightning crotch here yet :rofl: but swollen by the end of the day, most days. Never had that with my daughter, so it's a... fun and new experience? LOL.
> 
> Welcome to our new joiners to the group! :D
> 
> Savvy glad all is doing better for you now! :hugs: Hope it continues and rest up!
> 
> Anyone else still have no BH? I feel like I've read that many of you have had them by now and with my daughter, I know I had them by now but this time, nothing so far! I'm not worried, just fascinated (yet again) by how differently each consecutive pregnancy can be!
> 
> No BF shopping here -- well, not really. Got a few things online and a $3.50 toaster in store in the afternoon at one store, but by then it wasn't mobbed so it was pleasant. I considered it a success. My Christmas shopping is almost all done, finally!
> 
> Feronia, love the tub, it looks great! I want to just come roll around in it for awhile, sit in some nice, warm water and relax. :rofl:
> 
> My face did swell with my DD, Pens, to some degree. I had lots of foot swelling with her too. And all-around, I just gained a lot with her. I had no self-control with food. :) haha. Drinking excessive amounts of water did help me decrease it some, to flush the water from my system.
> 
> Okay, my ramble has gone on long enough, props if anyone's actually read this entire post. :rofl: Next time we go away, I'm checking in more often so I can post a normal-sized post. LOL

I can see it, swan!


----------



## ttc126

Oh no shells :( Hang on little babies! Shells I have a feeling you may be the first to birth! Hope you're ok!


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, I hope you can get some answers soon. Glad the boys are doing good throughout this.



swanxxsong said:


> Thanksgiving away was fun but exhausting! I keep telling my husband that third tri has hit me like a wrecking ball. My business down there is swollen, I am ten hundred times more exhausted than I've ever been in my life and I just feel like I got hit by a truck! But I'm not allowing myself to complain because this is what I've wanted for so long that after all the trying and all the losses, I know I just need to take it as it comes.
> 
> Savvy glad all is doing better for you now! :hugs: Hope it continues and rest up!
> 
> Anyone else still have no BH? I feel like I've read that many of you have had them by now and with my daughter, I know I had them by now but this time, nothing so far! I'm not worried, just fascinated (yet again) by how differently each consecutive pregnancy can be!

Swan, I completely understand and couldn't agree more. I feel like I had a somewhat easy pregnancy until week 29 hit and everything went downhill. Nothing is the same since my hospital visit last Monday. I feel like I got hit by a truck. I am now finished with my meds for the BV infection so I am hoping that is what has been dragging me down. I keep telling myself that these rainbow twins are worth every ache and pain. Hang in there, we don't have too much longer to go! :hugs:

I am honestly not sure if I felt any BH yet. I couldn't feel my contractions last Monday until they hooked me up to all the monitors and I saw myself having them on the screen. If they feel like the contractions then I haven't had them.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah, I am just genuinely exhausted all day every day the last couple of weeks!

shells, no good about the BP :( I'm sure freaking out about the BP is also increasing the BP! It's a vicious circle.

swan, I see the catch-up post now too (and didn't before).


----------



## SurpriseBub

What I take to have been my BH are just my bump going very hard. Ie. Right now, if I touch my belly button it is soft, but sometimes it is pretty firm. They do say that some women feel them/some don't, and there is a whole range of how intensely people experience them. From what I read, they will almost certainly start/pick up as we all get further into third Tri! Eep. 

Good luck, shells! Thinking of you, and sending some nice calming/bp lowering vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I'm very much planning on hb this time as my consultant says "if I make it that far" which I'm sure I will. Only 6 weeks til the earliest I'm "allowed to hb" , they've just opened a new midwife led birth centre at the local hospital which isn't well publicised yet so if I don't birth at home I should at least be ok to go there. I hated the drive in labour though so I'll avoid at all cost and I'm afraid of the epidural so unless it's an emergency I'll be staying home with or without a midwife.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Midwives in the UK are "allowed" to attend HBs at 36 weeks? Here it's 37 weeks and they aren't supposed to offer home birth breech births... however, there's a little known rule that they can't abandon a client during labour. I would feel comfortable having a home birth from 36 weeks onward and I would personally have a breech home birth if baby ends up being frank breech. I would just call them when I'm in labour and refuse to transfer (though I wouldn't feel comfortable having a breech water birth)! They're well-trained in breech births, it's just that they're currently limited by regulations -- but the non-abandonment clause would allow them to attend me.
> 
> There are no birth centres here in BC unfortunately! They usually have the same low-risk guidelines as home births, though, so I probably wouldn't end up using one anyway if I could just stay at home. They're a nice option for sure though!Click to expand...

As the birth centre is within the hospital adjacent to the consultant led ward etc then I think I'd try my luck anyway. Apparently the rooms are all done up lovely with double beds pools etc. 

It might be 37 weeks officially but I'm pretty sure last time they said from 36 weeks they'd attend, anything before I'd have to go to labour ward. They are allowed to deliver breech babies at home but not transverse although I think from memory they didn't advise it with first babies. 
I wish my midwife had thought about the abandonment clause - and I wish I'd complained at the time. I'm thinking of requesting my labour notes. 

Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hopefully everything will be fine shells x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! :hugs: They said they could keep me and monitor overnight if i wanted to or go home and if i begin to feel unwell i can go back at anytime. I opted for home. Babies are doing great, still very active (both head down again as i thought) and heart rates behaving beautifully. Urine this afternoon no longer was + for protein but it was ++ for leukocytes So they think there may be some infection somewhere, maybe, not sure :dohh: Blood work came back fine and the averaged my blood pressure reading and it was within normal limits.

My midwife slotted me an extra in tomorrow morning when i spoke to her earlier so will get double checked tomorrow and i also see the OB on wednesday (it was the last OB i saw 3 weeks ago who was the DR on call so knew me).

Warn out now but glad to be home and have some food, See what tomorrow brings xx

PS.. was very interesting to see how many tightenings i have regularly! Watching the number rise on the monitor while they were monitoring babies!


----------



## RaspberryK

That's positive shells, I really hope they find an explanation. 

Xx


----------



## Feronia

Shells, I'm glad you were negative for protein, that's a good sign. Have a good rest -- and stay put babies!


----------



## Izzie74

:hugs: shells


----------



## MellyH

xxshellsxx said:


> PS.. was very interesting to see how many tightenings i have regularly! Watching the number rise on the monitor while they were monitoring babies!

Yes, I found watching the monitor fascinating! :lol: Glad you're home.

Okay, I just took advantage of some Cyber Monday deals and ordered diapers and the two cribs. Huzzah! Things are starting to come together. :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great news, shells. Hopefully you will feel fine for the rest of the day, and they will find an answer for you tomorrow. Could a uti cause high BP? :hugs:

Where did you get the diapers? :) did you get a steal?


----------



## MellyH

Have you heard of The Honest Company? I don't know if they're just local to California. Their schtick is that they make non-toxic, plant-based diapers and try to be really environmentally friendly. They have a monthly bundle of 320 newborn diapers and 288 wipes that's normally $79.99 and it was $59.99 today (25% off). Which makes them cheaper than Pampers, with the added warm-and-fuzzies from trying to be a little eco-conscious, inasmuch as you can with disposable diapers! :lol: I know that's not really going to last a month with twins, but I also don't want to buy TOO much of any given brand/size in case they don't like them/they don't fit. And my mother is arriving in late February with a bunch of cloth diapers from my friend in Australia.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I got the free newborn sample from the honest company! Will see if we like them :) that does sound like a good deal!


----------



## ttc126

Glad you're home shells! 

I'm sure they've told you all this but watch for severe headaches, blurring vision, and pain under your right boob! Rest lots and be so careful! :)


----------



## crysshae

Glad to hear everything seems okay shells. Hopefully just a UTI and will be treated without issues. 

I've seen the honest company too. Have thought of trying them out. 

I failed my GT test and have to log my sugars. :-( Will see what doc thinks of them tomorrow.


----------



## MellyH

Argh, sorry about the test fail crys. How much did you fail by? Was it borderline? Hopefully you can control your sugars with diet.


----------



## crysshae

I only failed by a few points. My sugars seem to be fine after meals as long as I have no sugar, but they are high on fasting - after sleeping overnight. Seems my insulin can't keep up with the amount of glucose my liver releases in the early morning hours. So not sure what the doc will say.


----------



## swanxxsong

Shells, I am thinking of you! :hugs: Praying that they get everything under control soon!

SO WEIRD about my catch-up post showing now... :rofl: What the hell? Whatever the case... LOL. 

I used to only drink Starbucks. Now I just drink anything with caffeine. Give me ALL THE COFFEE. I never really liked coffee before having my DD. I would occasionally get an espresso drink at Starbucks, the less coffee-taste the better. Then I had her and now, if I can get it, I want it. :rofl:

I have a friend who loves Honest Company diapers and uses them!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've heard Honest can be a pain in the butt with their auto-subscribe options for the monthly things, just FYI. Better keep an eye on them.

Shells, I hope all is ok!


----------



## MellyH

Thanks for the heads-up, MrsK!


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, glad you are home resting. Also it is good that you have a couple check up appointments this week. Hopefully things will continue to improve.


----------



## Captain

Been feeling very teary this afternoon. Had a chat with my father back in the UK (we facebook message almost weekly) and he said my step-mother wants to come out here for the birth so I wont be alone. She is from the Philippines and moved to the UK to be with my father, so he said she knows how it feels to go through giving birth in a foreign country without any family around.

It's so thoughtful I keep welling up every time I think about it! Only yesterday I went on a bit of a rant to DH about how I'm a little upset at my mother through this pregnancy. She sounded keen to come out when I first told her but Sunday she told me she "doesn't think it will happen any time soon". It's been on my mind a lot lately so hearing that today really cheered me up. She doesn't have to come out, it's an expensive trip and she has my two young brothers to look after, but just knowing she's thought that is so sweet. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awww, that's lovely, captain! If you would like her there and she is happy to come, then I would accept the offer! :)

I have felt a bit teary this afternoon, too. The pregnancy hormones have really made me a little nuts! I seem to swing from happy to anxious at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Mommy2missR

Aww Captain, that is so sweet! If she wants to be there for you and you are comfortable with it, take her up on it. My mom and I got a lot closer after my daughter was born (she was there for my delivery). It was so so nice to have her with me.

On an un-sappy note, anyone with wicked heartburn?? It's killing me over here!!


----------



## savvysaver

I told my husband earlier this evening I just felt like I could cry all day...like my eyes were so full but I wasn't sad or anything. I guess it is just a teary-eyed day!


----------



## swanxxsong

Wicked heartburn over here too! 

That's so sweet of her, Captain! :hugs: What a nice gesture!


----------



## Izzie74

Not heartburn, but trapped wind that had me doubled over yesterday and colleagues worrying I was getting contractions!

I'm also teary at the moment over the silliest of things. It's driving me mad, never mind what it's doing for people around me!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've had heartburn occasionally, but nothing at all like I had with my DD! I had it with her every single day from 12 weeks until delivery, it was awful!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm the same as you Bumblebee.. I had such bad heartburn constantly with DS but not as much as I thought I would with bubba now. When I get it though it is quite bad!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

just back from the midwife and all is looking much better - phew!! She thinks it's my bodies way of saying it's time to slow down (i have been trying to slow down honest!) A request has gone to my GP to sign me off until January 2nd when my maternity leave will kick in. I only had 2 more weeks to work then was on annual leave, but i have to do what is best for my babies.

I wish people would make their minds up which way around my babies are - told they were both head down yesterday... told today nope A is head down but B is still breech :dohh: (apparently heads bounce when you press on them, bums don't!) scan next week so will be good to know for sure!

Measuring 42 weeks today (31+1) grown 4 cm in 3 weeks! :wacko: but i still have more room to go up the way apparently! My Torso must be bigger than i thought lol 

Very relieved to know all is well, and i guess i need to get used to sitting on my bum and taking it easy... that is going to be hard!! x


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> just back from the midwife and all is looking much better - phew!! She thinks it's my bodies way of saying it's time to slow down (i have been trying to slow down honest!) A request has gone to my GP to sign me off until January 2nd when my maternity leave will kick in. I only had 2 more weeks to work then was on annual leave, but i have to do what is best for my babies.
> 
> I wish people would make their minds up which way around my babies are - told they were both head down yesterday... told today nope A is head down but B is still breech :dohh: (apparently heads bounce when you press on them, bums don't!) scan next week so will be good to know for sure!
> 
> Measuring 42 weeks today (31+1) grown 4 cm in 3 weeks! :wacko: but i still have more room to go up the way apparently! My Torso must be bigger than i thought lol
> 
> Very relieved to know all is well, and i guess i need to get used to sitting on my bum and taking it easy... that is going to be hard!! x

This is good news, definitely take it easy! 
My god you must be uncomfortable, I know I am now and I certainly was when I got to measuring over 40cm pregnant with ds. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

During the day my bump is actually the most comfortable it has been for a while thanks to the aquanatal we go to, it's really helped my SPD along with following the exercises and advice from the physio :thumbup: at night the SPD makes turning difficult and the bump size makes the hip pressure very painful.

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/312resize_zpseef2636c.jpg

I have OB in the morning but it's at KGH instead of Corby! Always running late but if B is ok are you coming this week to aquanatal, being at home i can eat before i go at the right time and might manage to stay a bit so B can swim? x


----------



## jmandrews

Shells I'm so glad your and the boys are healthy and ok. Your bump is so adorable! Hope Baby B flips! :)


----------



## ttc126

Glad you're doing better shells! And definitely take advantage of the downtime before the boys come :) Maybe catch up on your reading? :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely bump, shells! I hope you can put your feet up from now until the end!! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

How much protein are you ladies eating? I read that in pregnancy we should be getting 70g a day... But that is a lot- and way more than I am managing! 

How closely are you monitoring your diet in general? :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

my diet hasn't been monitored at all! I don't keep track of how much of anything i eat, but I eat a balanced diet for main meals based on when i went to slimming world, and i snack on whatever i want, i do eat at least one take away a week when i'm too tired to cook lol I've never even had my weight done since booking in at 6 weeks! All my blood tests and everything (up until yesterday) had been perfect :thumbup:


----------



## savvysaver

I am not sure if these cramps are from my continuous coughing or something else. Starting to get worried about everything. I believe the meds from last week gave me oral thrush and possibly a yeast infection. Luckily I have a doctors appointment this afternoon...hopefully it is nothing serious. 
Anyone ever have cramping? I drank 20oz of water and am laying down. I don't feel anything like the contractions last week.


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't read much over the past couple days but I just wanted to pass this along- I just got a good deal on BumGenius 4.0 cloth diapers from cottonbabies.com, if anyone is interested in that... I did the 5+ starter pack, the buy-6-get-1-free, and an additional free one if spending over $100.... with free shipping my total was $177 so that's $13.68 per diaper. I also posted a breakdown of the cost of disposables vs. cloth on my journal if anyone wants to take a look- I figured out I'd save approx $3,000 on the first year if I used exclusively cloth. I'm very excited. These look like an easy way to start cloth diapers (they are pocket diapers) but I am hoping I'll do well with them and venture into prefolds/inserts one day. 

Just wanted to pass it along in case anyone was searching for deals.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hopefully it's nothing to worry about savvy and just a growth spurt coming up. Good job you have an appointment and get checked out x


----------



## xxshellsxx

oooo my twin breastfeeding pillow arrived today as did their coming home outfits :happydance:


----------



## MrsTM1

SurpriseBub said:


> How much protein are you ladies eating? I read that in pregnancy we should be getting 70g a day... But that is a lot- and way more than I am managing!
> 
> How closely are you monitoring your diet in general? :)

Not managing it at all here. I'm eating what I want, when I want it. Granted, I can only hold a tiny bit at a time. Currently eating a bowlful of rice noodles with mixed veggies and mushrooms with soy sauce over them, and I have chicken korma in the slow cooker for dinner tonight, although I may just nibble at it. I'm still 3 pounds down from what I was at my booking appointment as well, not that I feel like it. Ended up cracking our toilet seat last night! Whoops!


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> oooo my twin breastfeeding pillow arrived today as did their coming home outfits :happydance:

Which pillow did you order? I had a hard time choosing and ended up with the twin my brest friend pillow which should be delivered this week! I also got two hoppy pillows from our baby shower.


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> oooo my twin breastfeeding pillow arrived today as did their coming home outfits :happydance:
> 
> Which pillow did you order? I had a hard time choosing and ended up with the twin my brest friend pillow which should be delivered this week! I also got two hoppy pillows from our baby shower.Click to expand...

I opted for the harmony Duo in the end, so tough when you can only get them online and they are so much more expensive! I just hope i chose right! x


----------



## Megamegan

I got a "my brest friend" nursing pillow too! Haven't really tested it out yet but I have a feeling it will be fine. The reviews are good.


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, that pillow looks good. It is so hard to know what will work before you use it. 

Megamegan, I debated for a while and checked reviews everywhere and it looked to be the best choice for me. Hopefully You will like it too.


----------



## Feronia

savvy, I hope everything is okay! I get semi-painful braxton hicks quite often, especially while walking or when DD is nursing. At least you can bring it up with your doctor today.

Megamegan, good deal! Some people find that pockets don't fit newborns very well. In my case, pockets leaked a lot since DD had really skinny legs. I wasn't able to use them until she was older, but prefolds and flats work very nicely for newborns. :) Bummis and Econobum make some inexpensive prefold set options. I think there's a Bummis newborn kit for $50.

I'm not monitoring my protein or diet or anything in terms of nutrients -- that seems stressful! However, when I was doing the protein study earlier in pregnancy, I had to write down everything I ate and I was meeting the 70g of protein requirement without specifically trying.


----------



## Feronia

That pillow looks great! I was given mine by a former colleague, but it ended up being really good (it's like no brand though, haha). DD still uses it at 2 years except she brings it to me now. :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> During the day my bump is actually the most comfortable it has been for a while thanks to the aquanatal we go to, it's really helped my SPD along with following the exercises and advice from the physio :thumbup: at night the SPD makes turning difficult and the bump size makes the hip pressure very painful.
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/312resize_zpseef2636c.jpg
> 
> I have OB in the morning but it's at KGH instead of Corby! Always running late but if B is ok are you coming this week to aquanatal, being at home i can eat before i go at the right time and might manage to stay a bit so B can swim? x

I'm at the consultant tomorrow too -in ngh, no doubt he'll also be running late ... definitely up for aquanatal and swim after for B! My hips feel awful the past 2 days.
xx


----------



## RaspberryK

savvysaver said:


> I am not sure if these cramps are from my continuous coughing or something else. Starting to get worried about everything. I believe the meds from last week gave me oral thrush and possibly a yeast infection. Luckily I have a doctors appointment this afternoon...hopefully it is nothing serious.
> Anyone ever have cramping? I drank 20oz of water and am laying down. I don't feel anything like the contractions last week.

I've had cramps at various times, terrible when I had my 3 week cough. 
It's never turned out to be anything for me... 
infections can cause problems though so definitely mention it to your doctor. 
Xx


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the messages re my step-mother coming out, I'd absolutely love her to come out if she's able to make it!

As for diets, I haven't really been monitoring what I eat down to percentages but I arrange a weekly meal plan every Sunday evening and then do a weekly shop Monday morning. I try to make a balanced healthy-ish plan. We've cut down on eating out so much and we're saving money and eating better for it. Last week I'd made big meals every day and by Sunday I was just tired of being in the kitchen, so I printed out some KFC vouchers and we went out instead!


----------



## swanxxsong

I just washed all my prefolds and fitteds the other day. Totally did a dance washing all my cloth again. :happydance: LOL


----------



## Pens

Just caught up on everything as I've had a really busy weekend and I'm paying for it now, I'm absolutely shattered.

So glad to see that you and babies are doing well shells. 

A couple of times over the weekend and today I've been having pains like I really need to go to the toilet. It's the sort of belly ache you have when you have diarrhea (sorry) and need to get to the loo quickly! When I've got to the toilet and sat down I get a big pain in the whole of my belly and it goes really tight and lasts for about 10 seconds. As soon as the pain is gone, I feel fine again and I never even end up using the toilet. The pains aren't regular at all, maybe once a day, sometimes not even that. Is this braxton hicks? If not, any idea? This is my first time being pregnant so I literally have no idea.


----------



## MiniBump

Pens said:


> Just caught up on everything as I've had a really busy weekend and I'm paying for it now, I'm absolutely shattered.
> 
> So glad to see that you and babies are doing well shells.
> 
> A couple of times over the weekend and today I've been having pains like I really need to go to the toilet. It's the sort of belly ache you have when you have diarrhea (sorry) and need to get to the loo quickly! When I've got to the toilet and sat down I get a big pain in the whole of my belly and it goes really tight and lasts for about 10 seconds. As soon as the pain is gone, I feel fine again and I never even end up using the toilet. The pains aren't regular at all, maybe once a day, sometimes not even that. Is this braxton hicks? If not, any idea? This is my first time being pregnant so I literally have no idea.

That's how mine are but I feel like I need to pee instead!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I can't say my BH feel like that, pens! But I feel a lot/urgently like I need to pee right away- especially if baby is using my cervix as a trampoline.

Thanks for the diet feedback, ladies. I have likely been putting too much pressure on myself on that front! :) on the one hand, I am thankful for pregnancy guidelines... But sometimes it feels like there is so much we are told to do and not do (and sometimes different sources contradict each other!)


----------



## Captain

On the topic of foods, what's everyone craving?

I wish I could have one craving and stick to it.. I think I'm only craving things I know I can't have! I've wanted a Corona for the last week now, I probably drink two Coronas a year normally but I suddenly want one?! I've even considered going to get some non alcoholic beer just for the taste!


----------



## River54

I've had a few non-alcoholic ciders when the urge presents. OH bought me a case of Phillips Root Beer - since I kept asking for one with our homemade pizza Fridays.

The only steady thing I seem to be hooked on is a certain type of bagel and their cream cheese in the morning. Seems we go every Sunday to pick up a dozen fresh ones these past few months....sometimes topped with sprouts and tomatoes. Tried a week or two here and there without them, and I just keep coming back to wanting them...weird.


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain said:


> On the topic of foods, what's everyone craving?
> 
> I wish I could have one craving and stick to it.. I think I'm only craving things I know I can't have! I've wanted a Corona for the last week now, I probably drink two Coronas a year normally but I suddenly want one?! I've even considered going to get some non alcoholic beer just for the taste!

One corona won't hurt ! I had a mulled wine at the Christmas event in town on Saturday. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I've had no cravings at all! How boring eh lol x


----------



## MellyH

Pens, that doesn't sound like BH to me. Having a full bladder/needing to poo does bring on my irritable uterus contractions though!

I've been craving fruit and milk, basically for the last 23 weeks!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks everyone! Doctor checked out everything is fine. Probably just stretching out and my intense night time cough. Had a quick ultrasound and baby A was practicing her breathing, it was cool to see. :)

I have been craving french fries the last two weeks but that is it.



RaspberryK said:


> I've had cramps at various times, terrible when I had my 3 week cough.
> It's never turned out to be anything for me...
> infections can cause problems though so definitely mention it to your doctor.
> Xx

Thanks :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I would say I'm not cravings things any more than I did not pregnant.....but I have had a few binges on things that now have absolutely no appeal to me.

One that was weird though was hot wings, and I don't like wings. I finally bought some and yup...I still don't like them. Lol


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone just been catching up! 

I had my perinatalogist appointment today. They did the special cerebral artery scan and they want the result to be below 1.5. Baby's was 1.24 so good but they'll be doing the scan weekly now. I'm sure it will stay fine. 
I'm so so so so sleepy lately! Anyone else? I'm anemic but still don't need a blood transfusion so I'm really really glad but I'm so exhausted. 

Pens I feel that crampy weird feeling too! I didn't have it last time and don't know what it is. it feels just like diarrhea but nope! 

Savvy I'm glad you're doing ok! 

Swan I just got all my newborn prefolds put away in baby's dresser! 

Hope you're all doing ok!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad you got good news, ttc! It is impressive how you take all of this in your stride :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been craving baby powder for the past week or so. Yup, baby powder!! Craved it with DS too and was told that I was iron deficient last time and baby powder has iron in it so maybe that's why I craved it. Thinking I must have the same problem this time!! Soo annoying lol. I usually buy a certain deodorant too and this time bought a different one and it smells exactly like baby powder so all I wanna do is eat it whenever I spray it. (Obviously I wouldn't) Lool..


----------



## Pens

I haven't had any cravings at all :-( 

and I've been really really tired over the last few days, even with 8 hours sleep at night and taking an hour or two nap during the day my eyes are still stinging from tiredness.


----------



## xxyjadexx

No weird cravings here! Just food in general haha!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well it's official.... i've been signed off work until January 2nd when my maternity leave kicks in - so i know have 13 months off work! 

Time to chill out and prepare for the arrival of my two little men, put my feet up and be a lady who lunches lol x


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome shells. :D


----------



## Shey

Thats really nice shells. Wish i could say the same but havent worked in months and been having a hard time here in Orlando to get a job. FL. Sucks!
I have my GD test today at 1:30pm.


----------



## RaspberryK

A good consultant appointment today, no concerns however still have to go back in 2 weeks time. 
Baby is measuring ever so slightly ahead (growth scan as fundal height was big) but not as big as fundal height would have you imagine. 
Baby's estimated weight is 4lb2oz at almost 31 weeks.

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck shey. 
Shamz love get some iron tablets :haha:

Xx


----------



## crysshae

Little one hasn't turned yet, so the placenta made it hard to get good pics, causing artifact on his skull but you can see his profile and hands in front of his face. 

The doctor wants me to continue logging my sugars and changing things around to see if I can get my fasting sugar lower before she gives me meds as it's the only one that's high. After meals my sugars are usually fine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Enjoy your time off Shells.

Shamz - what raspberry said. 

Raspberry - glad you and little one are doing so well. Doc says my little one weighs about 3 pounds now. 

Good luck with the test Shey.


----------



## Feronia

Great news, ttc!

Awesome being signed off work already, shells! You'll have plenty of time to rest up and prepare for your boys! :D

No cravings, no aversions. I much prefer that to the nausea I had until 18 weeks! Still sleep deprived. Toddlers suck. :haha:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Haha that was the first thing on my to do list today!! X


----------



## MellyH

Shey, good luck with the test!!

I'll just copy this in here from my journal:

I had my 28-week appointment this morning, including a quick scan to check their heartbeats and fluid levels. Everything looks good! :D Sheila is still head down and Bruce is still breech, but my OB is great - she said at this point she is totally comfortable assisting me through a vaginal delivery if I want, and if she's not on call at the hospital when I do go into labour, that I can tell the hospital to call her anyway if the OB on call *isn't* comfortable with it (because Bruce is breech). Huzzah! Although all of that only applies if they're about the same size or Sheila is bigger - she would be a bit more antsy about it if Bruce was significantly bigger because he'd have a more likely chance of getting stuck. 

She gave me a prescription for Zantac if I need it for the acid reflux, but said I could keep taking the Tums antacids that I've been taking before bed in the meantime and only fill the prescription if the Tums stops cutting it. She also said she usually writes people out of work at 36 weeks (and onto disability leave), and for twins we could be aiming for more like 34 weeks. That's only six weeks away! But that we should keep checking on how I feel in the meantime. Now I'm on fortnightly appointments. I have another growth scan next Friday to make sure they're on track.

Oh and I'm measuring 8 months pregnant. :lol:


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I had my 28-week appointment this morning, including a quick scan to check their heartbeats and fluid levels. Everything looks good! :D Sheila is still head down and Bruce is still breech, but my OB is great - she said at this point she is totally comfortable assisting me through a vaginal delivery if I want, and if she's not on call at the hospital when I do go into labour, that I can tell the hospital to call her anyway if the OB on call *isn't* comfortable with it (because Bruce is breech). Huzzah! Although all of that only applies if they're about the same size or Sheila is bigger - she would be a bit more antsy about it if Bruce was significantly bigger because he'd have a more likely chance of getting stuck.

Great news! My twins are in the same position as yours and the doctors have told me basically the same thing. As long as A is head down ready to go they will attempt a vaginal delivery. They said some doctors are even comfortable doing a breech delivery for baby B as long as their heart rate doesn't drop. They also said the same thing about baby size and they wouldn't want B's head to get stuck. If I went into labor before 32 weeks then it is an automatic c-section for safety reasons, they already had me sign the paper work last week when I was in for preterm labor. Hoping Bruce can do a flip for you and be head down before delivery! :)


----------



## MellyH

Okay, good to know you're hearing basically the same thing!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Sounds good melly & savvy.
xx


----------



## swanxxsong

No real cravings, haven't really had much in terms of cravings while I've been pregnant this time. Definitely tons of aversions, though most have passed. Still struggling to eat white meat, though. I ate turkey for Thanksgiving, but now have no desire to eat chicken or anything similar for awhile. 

I do find myself leaning toward eating a lot of carbs, trying to better balance that out a bit. :rofl:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Same for me Melly and savvy except at the minute nobody can decide which way up my two are! Monday at fetal health she said both head down. .. Tuesday midwife said A head down B breech.. today at OB she said A transverse and B breech! I guess my scan next Wednesday is going to be the only way to tell who is right!


----------



## MellyH

:lol: I wonder if they're moving around a lot?! Or if it's just hard to tell with twins. :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I think I'd have felt some serious turning going on with all that lol I kicked punched headbutted elbowed and of course the wriggles so much i am struggling to work out what is what anymore lol


----------



## MellyH

I am starting to feel bruised on the inside! I was lying on the couch groaning last night because they were taking turns kicking my poor stomach. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh, palpating a twin mama must be an adventure! I was reading a guide to how midwives palpate to determine a baby's position and was having a hard time figuring it out on myself -- I can't imagine if there were two of them in there! :haha:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Fruit and ice has been my cravings for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Izzie74

Very boring here. No cravings! But still can't face hot drinks.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I wish I was craving fruit, my cravings are always something sweet like chocolate! :dohh:


----------



## bounceyboo

doretos here and chocolate the more the merrier lol!my lo is breach so head is wedged in my ribs!


----------



## Mommy2missR

OMG fruit sounds soooooo tasty right now


----------



## 2nd time

No cravings here either still having probs eating anything


----------



## MiniBump

Ugh, went to see the midwife this morning for a routine check up. Everything was going fine until I happened to mention that my sister had gestational diabetes :dohh: Now, I have to have a GTT next Thursday, boo! I don't do well without food at the best of times so I'm really not looking forward to it! :cry:

Is it just me that gets mildly excited now every time I check this thread in case the first baby has been born?! I know it's still early but time's flying!


----------



## Shey

I've been craving grapes and also nutella and banana sandwiches. 
Btw had my GD test went well. Baby girl is measuring 3 lbs at the moment


----------



## MissEyre

Last night I was craving peach rings. It was so bad that hubby and I went out to get some. It was the first time I've had a real craving. Most of the time I'm good to eat just about anything. I've been avoiding tomato based food and chocolate because they both give me the worst heartburn. Sometime I can't say no to chocolate though, because chocolate is one of my food groups!


----------



## Pens

I have an appointment to see my midwife next Thursday for her to take more blood so thought I'd ask ahead of time to prepare myself; how can I make my veins come up?
You literally can't see any veins in my arm and the last time she tried to do it she prodded me so much it made me faint and I had to go to the hospital to get them taken.


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I am starting to feel bruised on the inside! I was lying on the couch groaning last night because they were taking turns kicking my poor stomach. :lol:

It makes me feel better that you posted that. I told my husband the other day they must be getting stronger because sometimes it seriously hurts when they wiggle or kick. I love feeling them move around but sometimes it is violent in there! I just hope they both don't come out bruised from all of the fighting...thank goodness for separate sacs! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> Ugh, went to see the midwife this morning for a routine check up. Everything was going fine until I happened to mention that my sister had gestational diabetes :dohh: Now, I have to have a GTT next Thursday, boo! I don't do well without food at the best of times so I'm really not looking forward to it! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me that gets mildly excited now every time I check this thread in case the first baby has been born?! I know it's still early but time's flying!

Good luck with your gtt, I'm really hoping that we all keep em cooking til at least January. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens said:


> I have an appointment to see my midwife next Thursday for her to take more blood so thought I'd ask ahead of time to prepare myself; how can I make my veins come up?
> You literally can't see any veins in my arm and the last time she tried to do it she prodded me so much it made me faint and I had to go to the hospital to get them taken.

I think the only things you can do are not be dehydrated, make sure you're warm and did she make you pump your fist while you had the strap round your arm before she did it? 
Xx


----------



## cckarting

Pens don't pump your fist before, it can possibly throw off your results. The best advice I have (I draw blood and work in a lab for a living) is to drink plenty of water and you could put a warm compress on your arm to bring your veins up, but it really just depends on how good your phlebotomist is&#8230;&#8230;Gl!


----------



## Izzie74

cckarting said:


> Pens don't pump your fist before, it can possibly throw off your results. The best advice I have (I draw blood and work in a lab for a living) is to drink plenty of water and you could put a warm compress on your arm to bring your veins up, but it really just depends on how good your phlebotomist is&#8230;&#8230;Gl!

I'm always told to open and close my hand before they take blood!


----------



## 2nd time

Pens said:


> I have an appointment to see my midwife next Thursday for her to take more blood so thought I'd ask ahead of time to prepare myself; how can I make my veins come up?
> You literally can't see any veins in my arm and the last time she tried to do it she prodded me so much it made me faint and I had to go to the hospital to get them taken.

Make sure your nice and warm perhaps wear a long sleeve top and pumo your hand open and closed. You could also try dangling your arm geloe your waist while sitting lol , although it would be funny to see you doing an orangutan impression lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

I had a midwife appointment yesterday, don't see her again until 34 weeks! I feel like I've hardly seen her this time around compared to with my first! I think I see her once more after my 34 week appointment, also have a scan at 36 weeks to check placenta position and then c-section scheduled for 39 weeks! It's going past quickly!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, drink lots of water beforehand Pens. Good luck.

I hope we don't have any babies born in here for a month or so yet! 

It is definitely going quickly, bumblebee. Less than ten weeks to go!


----------



## swanxxsong

Pens -- like others said, I've been told to drink lots of water before they pull blood as it'll help open the veins. 

Totally pissed myself today in Kohls. Thought I had broken my water or something and panicked, but have been fine since and I did a (TMI ew lol) sniff test and yeah, it was pee. Thankfully it wasn't a full-on pee myself, just a spot of pee, but how mortifying! Just walking with my DD and suddenly I'm like o.o WE NEED TO LEAVE. :rofl: I am way more incontinent this go-around than last time.


----------



## MellyH

That has happened to me a few times now swan. :blush: I've taken to wearing dark pants, just in case!!

I had the weirdest dream last night that my little girl was sticking her hands and feet out of my belly button trying to get out, and I kept pushing her back in because it was too early for her to come out, and suddenly her whole head was slipping out and she was born! Out of my belly button! :lol: Go home, subconscious, you're drunk.


----------



## Captain

MiniBump said:


> Is it just me that gets mildly excited now every time I check this thread in case the first baby has been born?! I know it's still early but time's flying!

Hah yes I know what you mean, I was only wondering this morning who would be first and when it would happen. I hope everyone goes full term of course but the odds must put at least one of us early.

My childhood friend who went into labour last Friday _finally_ made her announcement on FB. Sounds like her waters broke Friday morning but baby wasn't born until Sunday afternoon? Poor thing's been in special care all week and mother's still in hospital, but he's looking healthy and they're doing just fine. Makes me very nervous though!

Ugh hubby is going back to work! :cry:
He did his drug and alcohol test today and next week we're going to Vancouver for a couple of nights for him to do his welding test for his new job. Which at least means I get to enjoy having a bathtub for a few nights :happydance:


----------



## River54

I wear cloth pads right now just in case :blush: - sneezing gets me...


----------



## Feronia

:haha: swan, how embarrassing! Thankfully it was only pee!

I also wonder which baby will be born first! Fingers crossed we all make it to January at least. Only 4 more weeks until 2015 -- wow.

Let me know if you want to grab a coffee or something, captain. :D


----------



## Feronia

DD and I picked out colours and made umbilical cord ties for the baby today. :D
We're planning on using them instead of those big ol' plastic clips.


----------



## Captain

Feronia that would be great! We're probably going to stay in New Westminster as DH will be getting bus over to Annacis Island from 22nd St, I'll let you know when we're in town!


----------



## Feronia

Captain said:


> Feronia that would be great! We're probably going to stay in New Westminster as DH will be getting bus over to Annacis Island from 22nd St, I'll let you know when we're in town!

Yay, let me know! We're out near VGH but can travel. :D Though we're on vacation after the 10th for a few weeks.


----------



## ttc126

oh my goodness swan! you had me peeing myself laughing! I'm sorry that happened to you! I was sitting on the floor of babies r us last week looking at carseats. I sneezed and oh my gosh so embarrassing puddle on the floor. my sister and mom were with me. I was so embarrassed! lol! 

Melly what a silly dream! :)

Captain I'm sorry dh has to go back. but I hope you enjoy your hotel time :) Maybe it can be like a mini baby moon! :)


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, I've never seen cord ties! Yours look so nice :)


----------



## MellyH

The cord ties are cute, Feronia!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly I had a similar dream a few weeks ago lol except one of mine poked his head out from below (still in the sac lol) dr looked at him and said no hes too little and popped him back in pmsl I blame chocolate before bed for some of my wacky dreams lol x


----------



## RaspberryK

Great idea feronia, I'll be doing something like that as the plastic clip was awful. 

No weird pregnancy dreams here for me for a while but I had a terrible late miscarriage/stillbirth dream when I was about 20 weeks and I woke up sobbing it was so real. 

Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> DD and I picked out colours and made umbilical cord ties for the baby today. :D
> We're planning on using them instead of those big ol' plastic clips.

How long do you make your cord ties? I'm planning on making a pair, but I have no clue how long to make them. :)


----------



## Pens

I didn't even know about cord ties, how cute.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've never heard of cord ties before!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

xxshellsxx said:


> Melly I had a similar dream a few weeks ago lol except one of mine poked his head out from below (still in the sac lol) dr looked at him and said no hes too little and popped him back in pmsl I blame chocolate before bed for some of my wacky dreams lol x

I had a similar dream about a month ago! But baby was coming out of my ribs....in the sac....and would go in and out as it pleased....so weird...


----------



## Feronia

MrsTM1 said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> DD and I picked out colours and made umbilical cord ties for the baby today. :D
> We're planning on using them instead of those big ol' plastic clips.
> 
> How long do you make your cord ties? I'm planning on making a pair, but I have no clue how long to make them. :)Click to expand...

I read to make them 30 cm. Then they're tied in square knots in 2 places on the cord and the cord is cut between them. One remains on and I've read that it's much easier to deal with during dressing and diaper changes compared to the plastic one. I remember that the plastic one left marks on DD under her clothes. Not a huge deal, lol, but this is cuter. :D


----------



## savvysaver

Totally busted...I am suppose to be relaxing and taking it easy because of my preterm labor hospital visit last week. Well it is driving me crazy to not be cleaning and organizing. So I decide to do a simple task of dusting and reorganizing a few drawers in my office. Well the TV falls on me, luckily in slow motion I protected my stomach but got hit in the shoulder. Of course it is one of the old, huge TVs so there is no way I can lift it on my own. Not going to be fun explaining to my husband how it just fell. :blush:

My neck and shoulder are so sore...wishing Advil was safe in pregnancy. I guess that is what I get for not listening.


----------



## Pens

Oh Savvy! I can't imagine what my OH would do if that happened to me, I can't even reach up to grab something without getting told off half of the time. You better get into bed and stay there!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> Totally busted...I am suppose to be relaxing and taking it easy because of my preterm labor hospital visit last week. Well it is driving me crazy to not be cleaning and organizing. So I decide to do a simple task of dusting and reorganizing a few drawers in my office. Well the TV falls on me, luckily in slow motion I protected my stomach but got hit in the shoulder. Of course it is one of the old, huge TVs so there is no way I can lift it on my own. Not going to be fun explaining to my husband how it just fell. :blush:
> 
> My neck and shoulder are so sore...wishing Advil was safe in pregnancy. I guess that is what I get for not listening.

Oh no hope your ok!! Make sure you let DH know it hit you as well - he might not be happy but he can look after you, don't make out it just fell straight to the floor x


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, I felt so guilty that I called him at work crying. He came home immediately to check on me and ordered me to the couch until he gets back home later. Of course I am still tempted to do something while he is gone but now I am afraid I will get caught again! :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Had an appointment today , everything seems well. Baby still in a transverse position so I have an upcoming growth scan. Finally got my gt test results (127 out of 135) so that's great news ! 

Finally starting planning my shower and getting everything prepared for baby.


----------



## Feronia

Ouch, savvy! Can you take a warm bath or rest with a hot water bottle?


----------



## Captain

Take is easy Savvy!

Had our check-up this morning and everything looks good! Measuring bang on 30 weeks and heart beat was perfect. Baby is in a kind of transverse position (first time he's been able to tell me which way she is!) and has no concerns right now. Oh, and I passed the GD test!

The nurses also gave me a little care package, lots of fluff but some nice things in there and a little pamphlet that I'm going to keep hold of as it has a ton of great information.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats dcm and Captain on passing the GD test! 

Feronia, that cord you made is beautiful!!

I took a short nap and have been relaxing on the couch and my neck and shoulder are feeling much better now. I just feel guilty, like I should be cleaning something! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Glad you are feeling a bit better, do be careful xx


----------



## savvysaver

Pens said:


> Oh Savvy! I can't imagine what my OH would do if that happened to me, I can't even reach up to grab something without getting told off half of the time. You better get into bed and stay there!!

He wasn't too happy! But I listened to him and stayed in bed/on the couch until he got back home from work. We ended up cleaning a bit together when he got home, I mostly sat and he did the tough stuff. I never imagined this pregnancy to totally change the way I have to do things!


----------



## swanxxsong

:rofl: Oh Melly! Glad I'm not alone, but I totally hear you. I almost always wear black leggings... helps hide everything. I've been having excess discharge for awhile now, which in and of itself leaves some marks if I forget a mini-pad. But now, I'm really cautious! It kinda bothers me to wear a pad though, since I'm so swollen down there... so it's a lose-lose on how to deal with it beyond just changing panties and potentially, pants, once or more a day. XD

Feronia, that's so cute!!! I love the colors ya'll picked!

Aww TTC! :hugs: Kindred spirits right here then! Though there was no puddle to my knowledge, but I booked it so fast, maybe there was and I didn't notice. Whooooooops!

Oh Savvy, I am so sorry! I hope you're feeling okay! :hugs: You better take it easy before hubby ties you up before he leaves for work... and not in the fun and kinky way! :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

My husband just ran out to get orange juice because he's sick. 

He's not even gone ten seconds and it hits me like a tidal wave. 

If he does not return with Sunny Delight, I will kick him to the moon. 

:rofl:

I don't even LIKE Sunny D, but right now, I could kill for it! :brat:


----------



## MellyH

I hope he got the Sunny D ;)

savvy, do take care. :hugs: Glad you're feeling better.

All I did today was eat. I feel like a huge blob. :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Brrr -2°C outside this morning and only 12°C in our house. Don't want to do anything but curl up on the sofa! 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I haven't ventured out yet but i can see the frost over everything still now and at 4am when i was up this morning the heating had kicked in via thermostat so i knew it was a cold one, i had to double take i thought it was snow at that time of the morning lol I wish i could stay in but i'm going to stevenage this afternoon DH has been roped into helping at a gig but i don't mind because lots of my friends will be there so i will get to see them :)

I'm a little grumpy today.... sleep is so bad people keep telling me it's my body getting used to waking for night feeds.... erm no it's my body in so much pain when i sleep in one position for about an hour it wakes me up in agony! (and has done with pain since 14 weeks) Starting to get to me every time someone says it! 

Oh and the next person to say 'oh are you ok' the next time one of the babies kicks and i wince or make a noise if i ache will also get told! Told my sister yesterday - i'm pregnant not sick and if i'm not ok i will tell you, stop asking every 5 seconds! 

Sorry... told you i was grumpy today!


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells I slept so much better after B was born, his sleep between feeds was longer than I'd been sleeping/waking to use the bathroom. 
Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

savvysaver said:


> He wasn't too happy! But I listened to him and stayed in bed/on the couch until he got back home from work. We ended up cleaning a bit together when he got home, I mostly sat and he did the tough stuff. I never imagined this pregnancy to totally change the way I have to do things!

I had a bit of a break down last week due to not being able to do all of the things that I think I should be doing. I know that it will be worth it in the end, but in the midst of the hormones and such, it's really difficult to remember that! 



swanxxsong said:


> :rofl: Oh Melly! Glad I'm not alone, but I totally hear you. I almost always wear black leggings... helps hide everything. I've been having excess discharge for awhile now, which in and of itself leaves some marks if I forget a mini-pad. But now, I'm really cautious! It kinda bothers me to wear a pad though, since I'm so swollen down there... so it's a lose-lose on how to deal with it beyond just changing panties and potentially, pants, once or more a day. XD

I've been wearing panty liners for weeks on weeks now, and I've had to move up to incontinence pads for while we are out! Eep! Anyway, if wearing a pad irritates you, have you thought about using csp? They are cloth sanitary pads and they can help with irritation from disposable pads due to them not being bleached. Not to mention, many of them come in really cool designs! I'll be stocking up on them or making loads after the bleeding dies down after baby is here so that I can use them instead of keeping on buying disposables. 

Before little one was conceived, I used a moon cup for the time of the month, but I'm afraid that the size I have won't fit afterwards! Also, mooncups are not really good for just discharge, thus my interest in csp.

I hope that all that ^^ makes sense, I spent yesterday napping due to trying to go completely off my one cup of coffee per day due to being slightly anaemic. Needless to say, I have a stonking headache and just want to sleep today, so I've decided to take my meds (which have iron in them) at night so that I can still have my cup of coffee in the morning. If you're wondering why I can't take the meds with the coffee, coffee causes the iron to not be absorbed, and I really don't want to have to take extra iron! I have started eating more iron rich foods, but I'm kind of stuck to red meat since I've completely gone off of all green veggies!


----------



## swanxxsong

I hadn't thought of cloth sanitary pads. Maybe I should get some! It rubs and irritates so badly. I used a diva cup before pregnancy and loved it - but I may order a few CSPs to help me with my swollen business. lol!


----------



## RaspberryK

Another csp fan here I get mine off eBay a local wahm makes them xx


----------



## Captain

Sending you some hugs Shells! :hugs:

I had two really rough nights of sleep and had a bit of a cold/sore throat coming on yesterday. This morning I feel like I've caught up on my sleep but my throat and ear is really sore. Driving up island today to visit friends (Designated driver for DH to have drinks with his buddy) so I hope it eases off this morning!


----------



## Feronia

I used cloth pads and the divacup before getting pregnant. I found that after giving birth, I no longer really liked the divacup and prefered the cloth pads. I really need a lot more for postpartum -- does anyone know where you can get good deals on them?


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia I would try and find someone who makes them. 
xx


----------



## Izzie74

Having trouble finding a baby changing bag I really like. Where have you bought them and who do you recommend (esp UK ladies). They seem to be very expensive too so don't want to get one I'm not happy with.


----------



## RaspberryK

Izzie74 said:


> Having trouble finding a baby changing bag I really like. Where have you bought them and who do you recommend (esp UK ladies). They seem to be very expensive too so don't want to get one I'm not happy with.

I never got one I choose a new large bag/tote from matalan/primark/new look each season and just use that. 

Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

Id really like a new nappy bag but I don't now which one to go for I used my sons old one as both nappy bag and a place for my personal stuff so it would need to be roomy but not massively big either! I still have my sons old one its perfect but the button clasp on its broken and im not sure if it can be replaced


----------



## bounceyboo

as anyone started to get their baby stuff organised properly yet?ive so much to wash and prep yet ive just clothes done so far really but not finished them yet, I must get going on it lol!


----------



## SurpriseBub

You poor, poor thing bladder! I forgive you for all the nights of broken sleep... ;)
 



Attached Files:







picture1-1.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## RaspberryK

Lol and my consultant gets annoyed that I can't empty my bladder completely any more - is it any wonder? 
Look at those poor intestines and my god no wonder I've got terrible acid reflux and heartburn. 
Xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Me as well! Cant empty my bladder fully and nasty heartburn. Anyone else's ribs hurt? My left one hurts and Dr said last appointment baby's bum was up there and kicking on my right with head down. Could that be why?


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> You poor, poor thing bladder! I forgive you for all the nights of broken sleep... ;)

Lol. It's amazing what our bodies can handle!


----------



## RaspberryK

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Me as well! Cant empty my bladder fully and nasty heartburn. Anyone else's ribs hurt? My left one hurts and Dr said last appointment baby's bum was up there and kicking on my right with head down. Could that be why?

My baby is breech and I'm getting rib pain, I think it's all just expanding to make room -ouch. 
Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

bounceyboo said:


> as anyone started to get their baby stuff organised properly yet?ive so much to wash and prep yet ive just clothes done so far really but not finished them yet, I must get going on it lol!

I still have one load of baby clothes/moses basket sheets left to wash, but everything else is clean! Need to get a dresser before I can properly fold bits up and put them away by size though. Right now, all of the soft things are in soft sided containers with zip tops to keep dust off of them. We have the cot/crib up (it needs a new mattress, protector, and sheets), we have the travel system (stroller/buggy, car seat, carry cot/pram), a bouncy chair, baby swing, moses basket (with stand), cloth nappies (washed, stripped, dried, and stuffed), and a few little toys all ready. :)

I started out wanting to have everything finished by 30 weeks, now I'm thinking of a more realistic 35 weeks.


----------



## RaspberryK

I have nothing ready at all it's all in storage xx


----------



## MissEyre

I still have tons of prep work to do, too. I just got a bunch of cloth diapers that need to be prepped, and DH and I are refinishing a dresser that is taking forever to sand down. 

I've also been waiting to wash any of the clothes we've been given because there is a small part of me that is afraid that "she" will turn out to be a "he". We have an ultrasound at week 36, so I may hold of on washing clothes until then. Call me paranoid, but I've heard way too many stories of this happening, lol!


----------



## christina1612

Ive got pretty much everything we need apart from her pram (we had one but it got damaged in storage :( )which we are ordering in january and nappies, just havent actually washed anything yet as i need to get a chest of drawers still! Gonna sort it all once xmas is over and my house is clear of presents and decorations! Cant wait to start washing her stuff though, i love the smell of baby clothes x


----------



## bumblebeexo

We've got the babys room sorted (still bits and pieces to be done but it was the spare room aka - junk that doesn't have a place to go room) so it was a big job! I've sorted through newborn clothes and picked out the unisex ones. Most of our stuff is still in storage from DD though.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oh and I've got to order my pram, I sold my travel system I had with DD about a week before I found out I was pregnant.. I wasn't overly keen on it anyway though!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have thought that I will hold off on getting too much furniture put up/clothes washed etc until after Christmas.


----------



## Izzie74

Feeling so big and uncomfortable today. Know it will all be worth it, but definitely on a downer ...


----------



## Captain

Still have lots of things to buy on this end, planning on leaving most of it until after Christmas, though.


----------



## 2nd time

I have washed all my unisex tiny baby and newborn stuff getting abit stressed as we move house on 5/1/15 still dont trust the vendors will actually move out as we were supposed to move on 14th nov I have my home visit on the 6th jan but thats fine coz I know my mw well , any tips on moving so close to baby


----------



## SurpriseBub

Big hugs, izzie :hugs: I am so grateful to be pregnant, and having this baby... But pregnancy is definitely a much bigger challenge than I had ever imagined. Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Going to do the last big shop for baby tomorrow and get the rest of the stuff we need. Not planning on washing clothes or putting anything up (crib etc) until after Xmas. This time tomorrow we will have everything we need for baby except more nappies, wipes etc that we'll get closer to the time. It's starting to feel so weird that not long after xmas, we'll be starting to have our babies :)


----------



## MellyH

2nd time, you won't be able to help much with the packing/moving/rearranging, so make sure you have lots of outside help.

Shamz, how exciting about just one more big shop! I think we're about down to that as well. 

We had our maternity photoshoot today! I'm really excited, she showed me some of the shots in the camera and I think there will be some lovely ones. We were outside in a park at sunset so the lighting is really beautiful.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Nawwwww, sounds lovely, melly! :)


----------



## ttc126

Melly, you'll have to share some photos! It sounds like you had fun! 

As far as having things ready I am far from it. I have crib set up (so ds1 can get used to it) and a few things bought but still nothing washed and bags not even close to packed! I need to get myself something to wear home from hospital and wanted to get some comfy leggings and yoga pants to wear at first when home.... lol so much to do! It's all hit me today I've got about 5 weeks til my ob will want to induce. Crazy! 

Izzy, I know how you feel. :hugs: Hugs to you and Surprise! Just today I said "I feel so tired of being pregnant! " to my dh. Then felt so ungrateful for saying it. I know I'm not the only one on this thread who has spent most of 2013 and most of 2014 pregnant. I'm very happy, but today was a day where I was like Bleh!!!!!!! So ready for January!


----------



## MiniBump

I haven't got any of DD's clothes out to wash yet, loads of time for that!

It's 3am and I can't sleep! I have a patch of burning skin right beside my belly button and it's sooo painful, I can't get comfortable :cry: I remember having a sunburnt sensation right under my boobs last time but it didn't hurt this much so not sure what it is, skin stretching, baby pressing on it? If it's already stretched to that point what's it going to be like later, got a long way to go yet! Just hope it doesn't signal stretch marks :nope:


----------



## MellyH

My stretchmarks (which are eeeeverywhere now!) have never been signalled by a burning sensation, MB!

Ooooh the photographer sent me a sneak peek from today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6593-2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> My stretchmarks (which are eeeeverywhere now!) have never been signalled by a burning sensation, MB!
> 
> Ooooh the photographer sent me a sneak peek from today!

Beautiful pic Melly.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely pic Melly!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful pic melly :flower: I wanted to have a shoot done but just never found the time! :dohh: x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Beautiful pic Melly :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Lovely melly, do show us more when you have them! 

Minibump I've had it to, I have patches like that burning and numbness around my hips in the creases between where my legs join my body which is apparently do with the nerves. 
You might find this helpful though. 
https://www.buzzle.com/articles/skin-burning-sensation-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies.... Piles/Hemorrhoids.... I have always been a sufferer they rarely hurt and only flare up when constipated... usually!

I am not constipated but OUCH are they bad at the minute! My usual Cream isn't doing much at all and not allowed to use the suppositories when pregnant! I've heard Witch Hazel soaked cotton balls on the area can really help, but also read conflicting whether it can be used in pregnancy??? Any ideas if this is safe or not? x


----------



## RaspberryK

I think it's only because there's been no testing on pregnant women that they don't ok it ? I'd probably check with the midwife. 
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

You can use witch hazel during pregnancy, as far as I am aware. It's really just a natural antiseptic. Feronia probably has much more knowledge on it than I do.


----------



## Feronia

Lovely pic, Melly! :D

I'm no witch hazel expert. :haha: I'm only really aware of its postpartum benefits. I agree with Raspberry that the conflicting info is because it hasn't been tested on pregnant women. It's unclassified for that reason. Just about everything that hasn't been tested on pregnant women is listed like that. I'd use it, though, if it would help you feel better!

Ugh, DH has the flu. :( I really, really, really hope DD and I don't get it. We're supposed to fly out to San Diego on Wednesday. I'm upping my vitamin C and zinc... fingers crossed. Baaaaad timing!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Dr has just called with 2nd urine sample results and it has grown a bug (first one at OB on wednesday came back borderline) - but as i'm not showing symptoms he doesn't want to treat it because it could have come from the outside rather than inside? Right or wrong? I'm 50/50! Was Mondays episode last week down to a urine infection and i'm risking it happening again or was that just totally random? OR if i take antibiotics for something that is on the outside am I risking thrush and more complications? Hmmmm

What would you do?

Also while i had him on the phone he is writing me prescription for something for my piles :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

How do you know if you have haemorrhoids? Do you definitely know? 

My other accomplishment for the weekend - I assembled our fancy pants stroller! Wheeeee! I don't know why it's sideways, sigh.
 



Attached Files:







bumbleride.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly that is a lovely stroller!! :)

If you have them for the first time, you KNOW you have them, they are varicose veins basically which then swell with pressure from BM and if they come outside (like mine are) you can feel them when you sit/stand/walk - so so sore!! Mine are often just 'there' now and don't cause me any problems anymore, they have been there so long, but i have new ones and it's those that are killing me!


----------



## Feronia

I've only ever had them right after giving birth to DD. I remember taking my first postpartum shower (the best shower you're ever going to have :haha:) and noticing them and asking my midwife WTF I was feeling, lol! 

Shells, can you take a re-test?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely picture, melly! And loooooooove the stroller. The colour is beautiful! And still dark enough to be practical :)!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia said:


> I've only ever had them right after giving birth to DD. I remember taking my first postpartum shower (the best shower you're ever going to have :haha:) and noticing them and asking my midwife WTF I was feeling, lol!
> 
> Shells, can you take a re-test?

That was a re-test, first one came back borderline, this one came back as having a bug.... I am having my whooping cough vaccine and blood pressure check tomorrow and my midwife will be in the building so i'll ask her what she wants me to do i think.

I just hope that the prescription the Dr is giving me can sort these piles out - so bad today that tonight when i go to bed i will getting the ice out!! (would do it now but i've got to go out again) x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Poor you, shells :( if you think you have a uti, I would take the antibiotics- I think having one is riskier than the antibiotics. You can treat thrush if you get it... And thrush also isn't meant to cause any pregnancy complications. 

But with that being said, I guess the question is whether you really do think you have one... Maybe do another test? Perhaps get a sample cup and use it after a shower to minimize any outside bacteria muddying the waters?

I hope you don't have one in the end! :)


----------



## 2nd time

So I have been up since 2am 4 screaming kids freezing weather and to top it all my face looks lije Ihave bbeen punched I have sinusitis which has meant allnone side of my face is swollen so much it doednt move and dr cant give painkillers it really hurts poor me


----------



## Captain

Lovely picture Melly, and I love the stroller!

Still have my annoying ear ache and sore throat here but at least it isn't too painful. This morning I woke up at 4AM and at 5AM I was wide awake laying in bed thinking of chicken curry! The joys of pregnancy eh!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Contractions have been killing me lately, almost take my breath away. I know what BH feels like because I have been getting them since about 25 weeks but these ones are more intense but idk very confused. Also my daughter is still in the transverse position which is starting to cause me discomfort. I have a growth scan tomorrow so maybe I'll talk with one of the nurses when I go.


----------



## Mommy2missR

Feelings on the DTAP vaccine? I don't like unnecessary vaccines especially in pregnancy. I don't remember getting it with DD but that was a long while ago now. I do know I didn't get the flu shot when I was pregnant with her and the ONLY reason I got it this year was because I was still working and had gotten the flu 2 years in a row from work, simply couldn't risk it. Anyway..... TYIA!


----------



## MellyH

Oh 2ndtime, no fun. :( I find a warm face washer on my face helps relieve sinus pressure?

Mommy2missR, I got the TDAP vaccine because I had whooping cough ~8 years ago and it was awful. Would certainly not want any infants to get it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tuck's Pads are witch hazel and I've heard them recommended for pregnancy from lots of sources. I've never heard about it being a problem. I'm guessing the prescription will be more effective.

There was just yet another outbreak of whooping cough in California, and the CDC says they're just going to become more commonplace. It kills babies (it cracks ribs in strong, healthy adults, this disease does not mess around), and the TDAP during pregnancy gives your baby immunity before he's old enough to get his own immunizations. It's up to you, of course, but unless I had previous very negative reactions to the TDAP, there's no way I'd skip it.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm getting the whooping cough (DTAP) vaccine because i was unable to have it as a baby myself due to complicated delivery, back then thats how it was. My aunt nearly died with it as an infant, so i'm figuring better i have it now than never x


----------



## SurpriseBub

i think I am getting the dtap today at my ob appointment. As mentioned above, there are getting to be more and more cases, as people aren't vaccinating their children. In my mind, the minor risks of the vaccine (unless you know you have had a bad reaction) are much less of a concern than the risk of a newborn getting whooping cough.


----------



## Izzie74

I'm getting whooping cough vaccine on Tuesday. Think benefits far out way the risks.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I had my whooping cough vaccine last week. I personally wouldn't risk not getting it, but everyone has their own opinion! I think the benefits far outweigh any risks. Other than a slightly sore arm for 24 hours I had no reaction at all.


----------



## MrsLemon

I had my whooping cough vaccine last week definitely think benefits outdo risks :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I usually don't vaccinate "willy nilly" I've never had the flu jab til this year, I didn't get ds vaccinated with the flu spray and he had his mmr delayed and in separate injections. I did choose to have both the flu and whooping cough vaccine this year. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

I'm not even offered the flu shot or DTAP by my midwives. It wasn't brought during either pregnancy, which is fine by me because I'd personally prefer not to do them. That being said, DH now has the flu (or something viral like it), but it's his first time ever having it despite never having a flu shot. So far DD and I are fine but we're upping our vitamin C, D, and zinc.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> I'm not even offered the flu shot or DTAP by my midwives. It wasn't brought during either pregnancy, which is fine by me because I'd personally prefer not to do them. That being said, DH now has the flu (or something viral like it), but it's his first time ever having it despite never having a flu shot. So far DD and I are fine but we're upping our vitamin C, D, and zinc.

It (whooping cough vaccine) wasn't offered to me when I was pregnant with ds but since then there was an outbreak in the uk and the vaccination programme is in response to that I believe. 
The flu jab was offerer but by the time I'd booked in at 9 weeks with ds flu season was practically over so I didn't see any point. 
Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Today we did a comparison photo for thirty weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Feronia

Awesome swan! You look quite similar both times! :D Maybe it's the similar shirt + dog. :haha: I want to do the same thing!


----------



## swanxxsong

It was fun - one of the only shirts I was able to easily find from my pics with her so I had to replicate. But all my jeans are in the wash so I opted for leggings bc I was lazy lol. Funny to compare between the two. I was bigger with her but otherwise about the same. 

Have my feet up ATM. Dull ache under my bump ATM. Almost like the dull ache I get before my period. But no BH or anything - no tightening. Just an ache. Chugging water and giving it an hour to monitor before I make any calls since I'm pretty sure its just a lack of enough water. I hope. :/


----------



## ttc126

Hi ladies! 

Hope you're all well! 

I can't get the dtap unfortunately as I had a horrible reaction as a child (convulsions etc.) but I did opt for the flu vaccine this year. My plan is to try to keep my lo home as much as possible the first 8 weeks till he can have his dtap done. 

Bleh I just need to vent! Today I took my son for his 15 month check. His pediatrician is referring us to a pediatric orthopedic dr because he suspects hip dysplasia :( Extremely stressed!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh I'm so sorry ttc! That's awful! :(


----------



## MissEyre

I got the TDAP last week. Benefits outweighed the risks. My arm was soooooo sore for a few days. Hope you ladies fare better!


----------



## RaspberryK

Swan I hope your tummy ache was nothing, I've had all sorts of aches and pains. 
Ttc I hope that the referral is as stress free as possible although the last think you need right now. 
MissErye and future tdapers, I had a terrible sore arm and bruising etc with the flu jab but only a dull ache with the whooping cough one. 
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Thank you everyone for your input! I think I will opt for it since it does seem as though the benefits outweigh the risks. :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ok ladies always trust your gut instinct... i contacted midwife over the UTI results and what the dr said as i was quite crampy last night ... turns out the infection i have is quite a bad one and could have sent me into labour if left untreated! :shrug: Do Dr's actually know anything about pregnant women??? My midwife has insisted i have a prescription for the antibiotics by the end of the day (i would have had it there and then if she had her way but they are in a meeting). I go back for my whooping cough vaccine so will have it in hand by then! Also she did my blood pressure and it is raised again (not out of limits but higher than it usually is) so i'm now on twice weekly blood pressure monitoring on Tuesdays and Fridays x


----------



## MellyH

Glad you followed it up, shells. I hope the blood pressure stays down!


----------



## Feronia

Wow, shells, good thing you looked into that more and are being treated! I hope your blood pressure stays down, too.


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells I do wonder about doctors sometimes! ... xx


----------



## Megamegan

I also say trust your instincts. At my OB office they don't do routine urine tests which bothers me so I asked for one while at an appt with a non-OB doc... they said they found sugar in my urine and got me all worried, and then I had an appointment and the OB said since I passed my glucose test there was no worry about the sugar. Since then I've been trying to up my protein intake and have a little less sugar in my diet. But I swear doctors do not know everything and it's frustrating when they don't communicate!

I can't have the whooping cough vaccine because I was allergic as a baby and haven't tried it since. So I'm also going to keep baby home as much as possible in the first 8 weeks, won't be hard since I'll be on maternity leave and it's winter. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad you are getting the antibiotics, shells! It is a lesson I keep having to relearn- you have to be your own health advocate, as no matter how well intentioned, a doctor/nurse etc will never have the time and desire to care about you as much as you do! ;) like you say- trust your instincts :)

...hope your bump ache passed, Swan. :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I went in apologising for being a pain the arse to the midwife, i've had her on speed dial this last week almost lol She was fine and actually very pleased i went in when she saw the results! What was supposed to be a 5 minute chat turned into a 30 minute appointment she was now running late for afternoon clinic and she didn't care! Has told me to stamp my feet and refuse to leave if i haven't got the prescription by the end of my 5pm appointment lol

So much for my 'text book' problem free pregnancy lol I did ok til 31 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## MissEyre

It's just starting to sink in that we are going to start seeing pictures babies in as short as a month (36 weeks is considered full-term for twin births, right?)!! It's all getting very real. 

Shells, glad you're ok and that you're getting a prescription. :) 

I haven't taken a birthing class because they are expensive and I'd rather spend the money on something else. Am I crazy? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Captain

Damn our luck, was meant to be catching the ferry over to the mainland today but so far all ferries have been cancelled due to the weather. Wasn't planning on leaving until after DH's dentist appointment so hopefully there's a break in the system long enough for us to get over later this afternoon.


----------



## Pens

Swan, I've been getting dull period like pains at the bottom of my belly too. I wasn't too worried because it only lasts a couple of minutes and it hasn't been happening often but I did ask my midwife and she said not to be worried unless it was getting worse/happening longer or if it was followed by any bleeding. 

I've been so incredibly hungry lately, I'll eat small things throughout the day and it seems like an hour later my stomach is growling again and I feel sick from hunger. I'm worried I've already gained too much weight as it is, I don't want to be eating too much more, ergh :-(


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :hugs: Thankfully a large water intake (drank two, 16oz cups full of ice water) and putting my feet up helped my aching to cease, then I got my shot and went to bed. :rofl: Feeling better today and am forcing myself to drink more water today to keep fully hydrated. 

I am 31 weeks Thursday. I had my daughter at 35 and change. It's crazy for me to ponder this! LOL. 

Glad you kept on them Savvy and that they'll be able to treat you accordingly now. You poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Thank god you followed things up yourself shells! I'm excited for the first baby announcement although I hope it's a few weeks off yet!


----------



## Mommy2missR

I keep stalking for an announcement too. It's probably going to be one of our twinnie mommas, but any of us early Feb girls could go early too! Eeeeeee


----------



## Pens

I was thinking about who the first would be too, I hope all of the babies can be patient and stay cooking for a bit longer though. 
I hope we can all stay in contact after they're all born too, I think it would be lovely to see how everyones babies are progressing.


----------



## MellyH

I think there are mum's group journals as well as pregnancy group journals, so we might just have to make RaspberryK start one!


----------



## RaspberryK

:haha: thanks for the nomination! I wonder if we have to start a new one or if we get this one moved. 

You'll all have to think about how you want me to edit the front page here when we get birth announcements. 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Well my little guy decided to be naughty and turn himself breech! Also they weren't happy with his mca doppler measurements so they repeat next week. If it still doesn't look good they would likely just deliver. So we'll see what happens. I have faith he'll be just fine but still a nerve wracking few days for me. 

I bet we'll have at least one December delivery (maybe twinnies!)


----------



## Feronia

Well, I got in a car accident today on the way to see my midwife. It wasn't anyone's fault, it was rainy and a pedestrian stepped in front of the car in front of me suddenly not in a crosswalk. He slammed on his brakes, I slammed on mine, but my wheels just spun. Baby is okay, it's just sore where my seatbelt was under my bump and my chiro said I have whiplash so I'm in back/neck pain. I also got some low cramps and BH for a while, but my midwife checked me over and everything is okay. Thankfully DD was rear facing and she's totally fine! Not phased at all!

Sort of fortuitous that I had appointments to see both my midwife AND my chiropractor today, eh?

In better news, baby's heartrate is great, I'm measuring a week behind but my midwife wasn't concerned in the least (she only told me because I asked), and baby is head down now! She could even tell where my placenta is and that it's high up. She checked for it (she could hear it with the fetoscope) to make sure it wasn't where the seatbelt was, and thankfully it wasn't. 

We fly to San Diego tomorrow morning so I won't be on much until the end of the month. I'm in a lot of pain when I walk -- don't they give wheelchairs to pregnant people at airports?


----------



## Bubbylove

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I am 28 and expecting my first on Feb. 14. 

I know we just met and all, but I am wondering if you can help me with a question. how much discharge are you getting around 30 weeks? I had a huge amount today (thick white) in one episode and am worried about it. i have had antibiotics three times for BV, and also treated for a yeast infection... but am not convinced the antibiotics are working/it is a good idea to keep taking them. 

Any insights would be great- and my apologies for turning up with a gross question for you all :blush:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh no, feronia! Glad you feel well after that. Ouch. It doesn't sound like you guys are having a good week with the flu and now this. 

Good luck over the next few days, ttc. Hopefully all will be looking up. :hugs: 32 weeks isn't ideal, but all the stats show that baby would likely have no issues if he was born now (or at 33 weeks I guess by the time you see the doc again). Anecdotally, a friend had her baby at 33 weeks in August. He was in hospital for about a week, and has been fine since then/is seemingly thriving! Fingers crossed it doesn't happen yet in any case...

Welcome, Bubby love. I had BV at 20ish weeks and had to have a second course of antibiotics. I still don't know what is/was going on and/or what is normal. I worry a lot about it causing problems like you do. Hopefully the other ladies can offer a better insight about what is considered normal.


----------



## MellyH

Feronia! How scary :( I'm sorry that happened, but I am glad that you were on your way to those appointments!! Yikes. 

You can ask for wheelchairs at the airport, I believe - I was just at dinner last night with a friend who had to use wheelchairs while travelling with extreme HG due to muscle loss!

ttc, fingers crossed for more promising results next week. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, I'm so sorry that happened but so glad you and both of your little ones are ok! Thank goodness for rear facing! 

Hi bubby. I think that sounds like a yeast infection. I had a terrible one and not an itch once. it may take another course of meds.

Surprise, thanks you're always so sweet and your friend's story really puts me at ease :) I hope you're doing well :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Sorry you had a rough day Feronia! Hopefully you can do lots of relaxing on your trip! Is anyone else really looking forward to getting christmas out the way haha! I feel once christmas is over and done with I can start concentrating on the baby!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awwww, I'm glad that anecdote helps put you at ease, ttc! If there weren't a number of moral issues with doing it, I would love to post picture she sent so you could see him smiling away! ;) It put my mind at ease a lot seeing how well both Mum and baby have done. I find it hard to believe that my baby is nearing the same age he was born at. 

I am doing well, beyond my endless worry! I would so love to have a daily midwife or doctor appointment ;)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Been in L&D all day being monitored. Staying overnight will update when I'm finally discharged. :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope everything's ok dcm!


----------



## dcm_mw12

xxyjadexx said:


> Hope everything's ok dcm!

Thanks a lot , I hope so as well.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, dcm. Hope all is well and things look better by the morning :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Just noticed my ticker says only 60 days left! It sounds a lot better now to say 60 days rather than 2 months!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lots to catch up on, feronia I'm glad the accident wasn't serious! 

Dcm have you any update? Hope all is well!! 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Bubbylove said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I am 28 and expecting my first on Feb. 14.
> 
> I know we just met and all, but I am wondering if you can help me with a question. how much discharge are you getting around 30 weeks? I had a huge amount today (thick white) in one episode and am worried about it. i have had antibiotics three times for BV, and also treated for a yeast infection... but am not convinced the antibiotics are working/it is a good idea to keep taking them.
> 
> Any insights would be great- and my apologies for turning up with a gross question for you all :blush:

Congratulations and welcome! 

I would finish the course of antibiotics and the course of treatment for thrush and see what happe happens, I'd go back to your care provider if you are still getting symptoms. 
Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

RaspberryK said:


> Dcm have you any update? Hope all is well!!
> 
> Xx

Thanks everyone ! No updates yet but I'll tell how everything happen. So initially I came for an growth scan ultrasound. After everything they said that baby has IUGR and they wanted to put me on steroid shots in case of delivering early because I've been having contractions and they want to make sure the llungs are mutured. Right now theit saying everything is fine with baby and she passed all test but their still concerned about this growth restriction she seems to be having. They think it could be something with my placenta because at my anatomy scan the sonogram lady stated I had an odd shaped placenta but never notified my doctor about this problem. Now im just so anxious and depressed. Sorry for the long story. Will update asap.


----------



## Feronia

dcm fingers crossed for you! And ttc126, oh no -- I hope baby flips from breech and that everything is okay with you!

Guys, no babies until I'm back from my trip! :haha:


----------



## Angel1990x

Hi all, 

I'm expecting my first child (A baby girl!) :) on the 12th February 2015, can i also join this group? Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Bubby and Angel! :hugs:

TTC, I hope he flips back for you soon! Little bugger! xD

DCM I'm so sorry to hear you've been in overnight. Hoping they have some good news and release you soon so you can come home and rest. :)

Raspberry, I am pretty sure we can just request to have the thread moved if we wish. Not positive though. I know they can change "ownership" so to speak of a thread, and I think they can move them too. My old birth group made a new thread, but then the active ones just migrated to FB and it fizzled on here. But I think we also had the option to switch over... can't remember for sure. 

Glad you and DD are okay Feronia, but still, how awful! I hope your neck is feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Also, how I'm spending my morning so far: trying to explain to my daughter how she will not be able to nurse her brother when he comes, the way mommy nursed her when she was born. We've gone around in circles about this without getting anywhere. Sigh. :rofl:


----------



## Pens

Thinking of you dcm and my fingers are crossed that everything is ok :hugs:

and welcome Bubbylove and Angel :flower:


----------



## Feronia

lol, swan! :haha:
My daughter nurses alllll of her toys. Once I saw her nursing my Commander Riker action figure. :haha:
We've been watching a bunch of home birth videos together, and every time after the baby is born, she says "baby need milk now!" She's going to be such an awesome little doula! :D


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks ladies for your support and encouraging words, I really appreciate it at this moment because I'm all alone at the moment so to have your support is really special to me. Hugs to all.


----------



## ttc126

Dcm, thinking of you and praying for your baby! Stay positive! Everything will be OK :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Feronia hope your feeling better soon, scary stuff car accidents no matter how simple they are, whiplash can take days to reach a peak, hope it doesn't spoil your trip.

TTC hopefully you can keep that bub of yours cooking a little longer, hope the repeat scan shows all is well! x

dcm i hope your little one can also keep cooking longer too! x

Welcome to the new ladies x

Well as some of you may have seen on FB my 32 week growth scan didn't go as expected today! Baby B has increased amniotic fluid and reduced growth, seen consultant and they are going to rescan in 2 weeks and see what is going on. Babies are both fine heart rates are great and very active but one has grown too much (they are not worried about him yet as I don't have GD) but the other has fallen off his curve and has too much fluid around him (84mm). They are not too concerned but worse case scenario he may have some swallowing issues after birth. 2 weeks seems ages away now! And my 'please not Christmas babies' may actually happen as i have the re scan on xmas eve :cry:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wow! Third tri is not being kind to us- sending lots of good vibes your way, Dcm, ttc and shells. I hope all those babies are looking good by your next checks xx


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub said:


> Wow! Third tri is not being kind to us- sending lots of good vibes your way, Dcm, ttc and shells. I hope all those babies are looking good by your next checks xx

I agree, I don't like all these scares. :( I hope all the bubbas are fine and it's just overly-cautious medical professionals and uncertain scan measurements. Big hugs to everyone. 

Welcome to Bubby and Angel! Tell us how your pregnancies have been going so far? Bubby, I have large globs of white mucous once or twice a day at this point. If you're worried it might be a continuation of your infection, get them to swab you again and check. 

I slept so poorly last night. :( I over-ate out at dinner (it was a set menu and they just kept bringing food!) and my acid reflux/nausea was bad, plus the pain from my back. Between 2-4:30am I was tossing and turning and basically only dozing. Glad I'm working from home today!


----------



## MiniBump

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about what you're all going through, fingers crossed everyone is ok and the naughty bubs start behaving themselves!

I hope you're ok especially dcm, you really shouldn't be alone, don't you have anyone that can sit with you? :hugs:

I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow. It's only 2 hours here but I'm really not looking forward to it! Seems silly moaning though with what others are worrying about! :dohh:

Had another anti-D this week and a session on the CTG after DD kicked me in the stomach (accidentally). Was nice to hear baby for a while but with that, my 28 week bloods, the GTT and whooping cough jab, I feel a bit like a pin cushion!

Edit: I also get the large globs of mucus discharge once or twice a day - I can feel it coming out and it's pretty ugh but I don't have any symptoms of infection so assumed it's normal!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Had my midwife appointment today and my blood pressure is a bit high. Also, when she measured my tummy she said it was measuring 37 weeks instead of the 31 which it should be. My last scan, baby's tummy was big but still in normal range. Have another scan next week so hopefully he's not getting too big. Bit worried now :(

To everyone having little scares of their own im hoping for the best for you all. Hopefully we all get the news we want at out next checks x


----------



## huckleberrry

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick note to say hi. I'm not caught up at all - we moved and are having significant issues with our phone company, so I haven't had phone/internet service for a while and won't for at least another week, grrr. (Let's just say we'll be changing service providers after all of the trouble we've had!)

DCM - I hope that you and your baby are doing ok.

Feronia, Captain, you wrote ages and ages ago after I mentioned UVic, and I never replied. I was there just for a year, and then transferred back to Nova Scotia, where I'm from, as it felt too far from home at the time. Feronia - what a lovely place to do a masters'. Captain - I was in Victoria, but have family in Comox still. 

Hope you're all doing ok. I'm going to try and get caught up now!


----------



## crysshae

DCM and Shells - I hope all is well and your little ones continue to cook longer. 

Feronia - I hope the pain doesn't last too long. Glad you're all okay. 

Welcome Bubby and Angel. I have tons of discharge right now. It's pretty normal I think.


----------



## Captain

Feronia what a nightmare regarding the crash, Van is a horrible place to drive this time of year, glad it wasn't too bad!

Hugs to everyone having little scares and problems, thinking of you all.

Made it to Vancouver last night. DH has gone to the welding union to do his test for the day and I have been left to go wild at the mall!! :wohoo:


----------



## swanxxsong

Feronia: LOL that is too cute! She will be awesome! I haven't noticed mine nursing her toys, but she's obsessed with discussing it. She often asks me, "How does the (insert creature here) feed its baby?" and we have to break down whether or not it is a mammal and whether or not it nurses its baby. It's cute, really, how fascinated she is by the entire process. But she is still convinced she can also provide for her brother. :rofl: Right on. 

Hang in there DCM. :hugs: Thinking of you!

Big hugs Shells! :( :hugs: Am thinking of you, also. Hope your next scan goes well!

Hoping you get some better insight at your next appt Shamz!


----------



## imphope

Hi all. Sorry to hear about the scares for everyone. I hope we all can hold on to our babes as long as they need to bake. :) 

My tiny dancer has apparently figured out how to pinch some nerves in my back. It's very sporadic and catches me off guard but ouch it hurts. I hope as he grows it doesn't get worse and worse. We took an all day labor/ delivery class last week and it was very helpful. Lots of techniques to manage pain naturally and medically. I feel more prepared now. Tonight is breastfeeding class and Sunday is newborn care class. These classes really make it feel real! I just have to figure out the car seat installation and all of our mandatory items are done. There are plenty if other things that we still need to do though. Decorations, art, curtains, more storage, Etc. But at least baby has a place to sleep.


----------



## 2nd time

Dmc theblast 3 of jy babies have been diagnosed with iugr and havecall been fine with my last baby last yewr they wanted to inruce 8 weeks earlybrye tovwhatbthey called failur to thrive I said no and 8vweeks 3 days laterni had my dwughter weighing 7lb 1oz my biggest yet listen to your bofy and don't worry too mufh I have a growth scanmon 19th sobwill know more then but baby is messuringn8 weekd behind on my fundlr hight mogigmloads though do im not going to stress


----------



## Pens

Hope everyone is still doing OK.

Had my midwife appointment today and surprise surprise she couldn't get any blood from my veins so I'll have to make a trip to the hospital sometime next week for them to do it. I'm now left with a very sore arm that looks like it's bruising already. :cry:
Apart from that, everything else seems good. She told me that I look small for how far gone I am but my SFH is 28.5cm and that's OK.
I'm going to look at booking some classes and a tour around the hospital now.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh ouch pens, I'm often tricky to take blood from but my own midwife never has any trouble with me. If I ever need blood tests normally I opt for the blood clinic at the hospital. 
Xx


----------



## Pens

Hospitals have never had any problem finding my veins they always get it straight away. My midwife said that my veins are really small and deep and she didn't feel comfortable going any deeper into my arm in case she hurt me. I didn't faint this time though unlike the first time she tried to take my blood, so that's good! X


----------



## savvysaver

Big announcement...

I have been missing for a few days because I had the girls on Monday, December 8th at 31 weeks. I woke up with some slight back pain in the middle of the night and a few hours later the pain was coming and going every 12-15 minutes. We raced to the hospital, I was already dialated 3 cm. They tried to stop the contractions but about 3 hours later I was dialated 10 cm. I ended up having a c-section.

Both babies are doing well, they are small but mighty.


----------



## 2nd time

savvysaver said:


> Big announcement...
> 
> I have been missing for a few days because I had the girls on Monday, December 8th at 31 weeks. I woke up with some slight back pain in the middle of the night and a few hours later the pain was coming and going every 12-15 minutes. We raced to the hospital, I was already dialated 3 cm. They tried to stop the contractions but about 3 hours later I was dialated 10 cm. I ended up having a c-section.
> 
> Both babies are doing well, they are small but mighty.

Omg congratulations how much do they weigh hope your all doing well


----------



## 2nd time

Cant wait to see some picks


----------



## xxshellsxx

savvysaver said:


> Big announcement...
> 
> I have been missing for a few days because I had the girls on Monday, December 8th at 31 weeks. I woke up with some slight back pain in the middle of the night and a few hours later the pain was coming and going every 12-15 minutes. We raced to the hospital, I was already dialated 3 cm. They tried to stop the contractions but about 3 hours later I was dialated 10 cm. I ended up having a c-section.
> 
> Both babies are doing well, they are small but mighty.

OMG!! Congratulations, but how scary!! How are they doing, how are you doing! What weights are they... oh i have so many questions right now but i wil shut up lol xx


----------



## Pens

Oh my goodness savvy!!!! Congratulations!!!! 
I hope that you and the girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh savvy that was unexpected, congratulations and hope that you are all doing well! 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

I havent been on here in ages and read that you have had your twins Savvy saver! Wow, congrats! Really hope you and they are well and look forward to seeing some pics. In shock!!

I am currently on antibiotics for a chest infection- sick of being ill. Also my bump has dropped really low. Sorry if this is too much info but I had thrush 2 weeks back. Used canestan cream and the itch has stopped but now keep losing bits of green snotty discharge with no odour. :( Its slowed down a bit now- was worried at first it could be bit of mucus plug but doesnt seem to look like any of the google image pics


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations on your little mighties, savvy!!


----------



## MiniBump

Wow savvy, congrats, so exciting! Clearly I wasn't mad stalking for birth announcements after all! :happydance:

Hope you're recovering well from the op (such a bummer you did all the hard work to get to 10cm and couldn't go naturally!) and can't wait to see pics of your little beauties! :baby: Do they have names yet?

No doubt you'll update us with all the details when you have time, I'm sure we'll all be thinking of you in the meantime, take care of yourself and your babies! x


----------



## MellyH

Oh savvy, big huge hugs. I'm glad your girls are doing well for now. Congratulations :D We of course want ALL the details when you're up to it, but in the meantime good luck and I hope they are out of the NICU ASAP.


----------



## ttc126

Wow Savvy huge congratulations!!!!!! I hope you and the girls are doing well :) 


:hugs: Hugs for a speedy recovery


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh wow, savvy, congratulations! I hope you and the girls are doing well and I look forward to more details and pics! Take Care!


----------



## SurpriseBub

EMYJC said:


> I havent been on here in ages and read that you have had your twins Savvy saver! Wow, congrats! Really hope you and they are well and look forward to seeing some pics. In shock!!
> 
> I am currently on antibiotics for a chest infection- sick of being ill. Also my bump has dropped really low. Sorry if this is too much info but I had thrush 2 weeks back. Used canestan cream and the itch has stopped but now keep losing bits of green snotty discharge with no odour. :( Its slowed down a bit now- was worried at first it could be bit of mucus plug but doesnt seem to look like any of the google image pics

I would call your doc and asked to be swabbed. It could be an infection... Hopefully not, but I think I would check it out!


----------



## cckarting

Congrats savvy! Hope all are doing well


----------



## MrsTM1

Congrats Savvy! I'm glad to hear that they are doing well, although hearing that you've had yours already has my husband saying, 'Well, now I'm a bit worried that you'll go early!'

We definitely want more info and pictures, but those can come later, you take care of yourself and those little miracles first and foremost!


----------



## River54

Congrats savvy! I hope your new family is all doing well.


----------



## imphope

Wow! Congratulations Savvy! Doesn't it feel like just yesterday we were in our 33 1/3 group hoping to get pregnant?! I'm so happy for you and will be thinking of you. Glad the girls are doing well and hope your stay in the NICU is short and sweet.


----------



## Izzie74

xxshellsxx said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> Big announcement...
> 
> I have been missing for a few days because I had the girls on Monday, December 8th at 31 weeks. I woke up with some slight back pain in the middle of the night and a few hours later the pain was coming and going every 12-15 minutes. We raced to the hospital, I was already dialated 3 cm. They tried to stop the contractions but about 3 hours later I was dialated 10 cm. I ended up having a c-section.
> 
> Both babies are doing well, they are small but mighty.
> 
> OMG!! Congratulations, but how scary!! How are they doing, how are you doing! What weights are they... oh i have so many questions right now but i wil shut up lol xxClick to expand...

Amazing! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations savvy!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Savvy xxx


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, Savvy! Glad you are all healthy. Can't wait to see pics and to get the update.


----------



## bounceyboo

congrats savvy! hope all is well!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations savvy!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congratulations Savvy!

Quick question if anyone can answer....is it bad to be having a high pulse rate?
I've been having to monitor my blood pressure with it being higher than normal. It has been slightly increasing weekly. Today it hit 140/80 and my pulse was 101.


----------



## Captain

Wow!! Congratulations Savvy!! Will be stalking the thread like a mad woman waiting for some pics! Hope you and the girls are doing well! :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ok ladies so quick update: 

Was discharged this morning from the hospital but now I'm considered high risk so they have me coming in every week for mfm scans and every 2 weeks to see a new doctor that specializes in these things. The doctor did tell me that they wanted to keep baby growing for awhile but don't want me to go full-term so chances are i will be induced. The reason for this is because they still want baby to develop some but they don't want to risk me having a stillborn baby. I jut feel so bad :cry: i swear. 

Fingers crossed for the other ladies going through similar situations:hugs: and a special thanks for all you ladies for being their for me. I appreciate it so much:hugs:



2nd time said:


> Dmc theblast 3 of jy babies have been diagnosed with iugr and havecall been fine with my last baby last yewr they wanted to inruce 8 weeks earlybrye tovwhatbthey called failur to thrive I said no and 8vweeks 3 days laterni had my dwughter weighing 7lb 1oz my biggest yet listen to your bofy and don't worry too mufh I have a growth scanmon 19th sobwill know more then but baby is messuringn8 weekd behind on my fundlr hight mogigmloads though do im not going to stress

Was their a specific reason you were diagnosed with having an IUGR baby?



savvysaver said:


> Big announcement...
> 
> I have been missing for a few days because I had the girls on Monday, December 8th at 31 weeks. I woke up with some slight back pain in the middle of the night and a few hours later the pain was coming and going every 12-15 minutes. We raced to the hospital, I was already dialated 3 cm. They tried to stop the contractions but about 3 hours later I was dialated 10 cm. I ended up having a c-section.
> 
> Both babies are doing well, they are small but mighty.

Aww congrats on the little babies. It's great that they are healthy and doing so well. :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Savvy!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear updates when you're able! Am praying for you all! :hugs:

Oh DCM. :hugs: I am so sorry. Am thinking and praying for you mama!


----------



## dcm_mw12

swanxxsong said:


> Oh DCM. :hugs: I am so sorry. Am thinking and praying for you mama!

Thank a lot swan, I'm doing fine right now. Just taking things one step at a time.


----------



## cckarting

Thinking of you dcm


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, dcm. Hoping all keeps looking better and better.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations savvy!


----------



## ttc126

Dcm, thinking of you! I hope everything goes well! 

Want2b, having a higher pulse is pretty normal. Mine always sits above 100 with normal bp. But do ask your mw to make sure and hope your bp will be OK :)


----------



## MellyH

Glad they are keeping a close eye on you, dcm!


----------



## Megamegan

Ahhh congratulations Savvy!!! I'm happy to hear everyone is doing well! You must be busy and exhausted, hope you recover smoothly and we all will be anxiously awaiting details :)

Wnt2be: My pulse is consistently 100+ at resting. Before pregnancy it was rather high, like 80 was normal. And my BP is always normal. No one seems worried. Occasionally I feel sorta out of breath and weird, and I also get palpitations when I have more anxiety which is a huge pain, but it's all not harmful as far as I know.

Dcm: Hoping the docs decide to induce at just the right time if that's necessary... so sorry it's so rough right now for you :hugs:

I think I have some obstructive sleep apnea... anyone else experiencing this? Sometimes as i'm falling asleep I feel my throat close up and stop my breath and it wakes me up. More so if my head is tilted towards my chest so I try to keep my airway more open by keeping my head tilted up a little. I am really feeling this last trimester... some of these kicks are starting to become painful (he feels huge!) and basically moving, sitting, getting up, walking, and anything that requires me to use my body, is painful. My mindset has started to become "as long as he comes out healthy, I don't even care how it's done" which was NEVER me before, but yeah, it's really interesting how nature arranged for us to be really ready for them to come out when it's time. I went from "no pain meds, all natural birth, it will be lovely" to "I'd just like to fast forward to February and have this baby be on the outside instead of the inside". I mean, I'll still try to stick to my plan, but yeah...


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope everything goes well dcm, and I hope babies stay put for a few more weeks!


----------



## MiniBump

Thinking of you dcm! Don't feel bad, you've done nothing wrong and it sounds like you're being well looked after. Keep cooking bubs! :hugs:

Megamegan, you don't sleep on your back do you? That can cause compression of the vena cava and wake you up?

Wnt2be, your pulse will be faster as your heart is working harder to push the extra blood around your body.

Had my glucose tolerance test yesterday so hoping I don't get a phone call today... :nope:


----------



## Pens

Thinking of you dcm, I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on you. :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Glad they are keeping a cautious eye on you dcm.

xc


----------



## 2nd time

Dmc my first was born at 41 weeks weihing 5lb 2oz so they keep an eye on me my second third and forth stopped growing at about 34 weeks so they said they were iugr they have all been fine though


----------



## Megamegan

MiniBump said:


> Thinking of you dcm! Don't feel bad, you've done nothing wrong and it sounds like you're being well looked after. Keep cooking bubs! :hugs:
> 
> Megamegan, you don't sleep on your back do you? That can cause compression of the vena cava and wake you up?
> 
> Wnt2be, your pulse will be faster as your heart is working harder to push the extra blood around your body.
> 
> Had my glucose tolerance test yesterday so hoping I don't get a phone call today... :nope:


Thanks- but no- I lay on my back to relax but I turn to my side to fall asleep. I can literally feel my throat closing and I think it's just from the weight I've gained maybe.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Megamegan said:


> MiniBump said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you dcm! Don't feel bad, you've done nothing wrong and it sounds like you're being well looked after. Keep cooking bubs! :hugs:
> 
> Megamegan, you don't sleep on your back do you? That can cause compression of the vena cava and wake you up?
> 
> Wnt2be, your pulse will be faster as your heart is working harder to push the extra blood around your body.
> 
> Had my glucose tolerance test yesterday so hoping I don't get a phone call today... :nope:
> 
> 
> Thanks- but no- I lay on my back to relax but I turn to my side to fall asleep. I can literally feel my throat closing and I think it's just from the weight I've gained maybe.Click to expand...

This is exactly how i am now! My snoring has gotten worse - (DH came home with flowers yesterday after i yelled at him in the night for tutting every time i fell asleep and started snoring lol) But i have found that i wake up gasping as if i have stopped breathing, my throat feels very swollen in the mornings and so dry.... but then i seem to have developed a disgusting dribble habit :blush: I think it's the weight pressing on my chest even when i lay on my side. i have to be aware and make sure my top arm is behind me to keep my shoulder from rolling me forward.


----------



## dcm_mw12

2nd time said:


> Dmc my first was born at 41 weeks weihing 5lb 2oz so they keep an eye on me my second third and forth stopped growing at about 34 weeks so they said they were iugr they have all been fine though

Awww, at least babies were born healthy. That's the good part. I'm still not sure why my baby is iugr I just know she's small. The doctors keep saying I could just be having a small baby because I'm small myself and OH is small, I always was 5 lbs at birth (could be a factor) then they said it could be something with the placenta. Hopefully when I see the mfm specialist next week I'll have a better idea of what's really going on. Just praying for the best right now.


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully they take into account your family history of smaller than average babies, dcm. 

Fingers crossed you did fine on the test, MiniBump!!

Megan, I haven't experienced anything like you're describing, but it sounds very disconcerting. I definitely have the dribble problem though! :blush:

I have my next growth scan this morning!! Hoping to get some good photos.


----------



## swanxxsong

I think I may start sleeping in an arm chair soon. I can't settle easily on my sides anymore before quickly going numb from the pressure. :\ I am unsure what else to do. I don't remember this with DD; seems I've said that quite a few times this pregnancy so far. :rofl:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks MellyH, good luck at your scan. Let us know how everything goes.

Swan : I have that same problem , I find comfort sleeping on the sofa or arm chair now because the bed is so uncomfortable on both my sides. Have you tried a pregnancy pillow?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congratulations Savvy. Hope you and the girls are doing well x


----------



## Mommy2missR

DCM: FX for you. Hoping you get some answers and can keep that baby cooking for a bit longer.

Savvy: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Glad to hear the girls are doing well. As everyone else has said, can't wait for pics of those pretty princesses! I hope you are recovering well!


----------



## Captain

Glad they're looking after you DCM, :hugs:

Finally brought up a few things that had been on my mind with DH last night. With him going back to work in the New Year and being gone for three weeks at a time, I'm quite nervous about it all happening before he can get back! Right now we don't even know how often the flights are out of where he will be working. Plus even if he gets out of his camp there's no way of getting back to our island after 11PM! He'll be stuck on the mainland until 6AM the next morning! So many unknowns, starting to hope more and more that my step-mother will be coming out so at least I wont be alone!


----------



## MellyH

That would be very nerve-wracking, Captain. Do you know when your step-mother will decide? Maybe you could start prompting her a bit. :lol:

I just had my growth scan. Sheila is still head down, Bruce is still breech. I got to watch her kicking him in the head on the scan. :lol: She is 3lb 12oz and he is 3lb 10oz (or thereabouts, scan measurements are very inaccurate!) but it's crazy to think I have over 7lb of baby in there! No wonder it looks like I'm about to drop. :lol: No pictures this time unfortunately, but it's hard to get any recognizable part of them on the screen for long enough at the moment!


----------



## 2nd time

I have been told that my babies might be small because my dh is asian I know this sounds weird but some reserch is being done white women with adian men generaly have babies smaller than exoected were as asian women with white partners tend to have karger babies my consultant mentioned this at my first app and it has been true for our family my sil has an irish oartnrr and has had a 9lb and a 10lb baby I have 5lb 6lb 6lb 6oz and 7lb babies I have a growth scan next friday so will know more then

aldo a note of caution I was told my last dd would be about 4lb 12 hours later dhe was born with no intervention wrighing 7lb growth scans arent that acurate


----------



## RaspberryK

I can definitely vouch for the inaccuracy of growth scans 2lb out with ds 4 days before he was born. 
Xx


----------



## River54

My dd was born at 6lb 9oz, at ~41.5 weeks. All her growth she was in 20-25th for weight, but 75th for height. She is part asian (her bio dad). I was told at the time, this was very normal. She is now grown up, skinny, very active and eats ALOT. 

This baby OH was joking that he'd be alot bigger than dd was...this sometimes scares me.


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> I can definitely vouch for the inaccuracy of growth scans 2lb out with ds 4 days before he was born.
> Xx

2lb out is quite a lot! 

Interesting to think about the genetic factors- i have heard that Asian babies are typically smaller. V. Interesting to hear that the Dad has such an influence if baby is mixed race. Both my brother's baby and OH's sister's baby were 7 and a bit pounds. So, I think ours will be around there. Though I am measuring a bit small, so maybe she is smaller. 

I wish I was having another scan soon. My fundal height measured 28.5 at my last appt at 29+6. Not a huge discrepancy, but a scan would be very reassuring :) ...I also just love seeing her!

Glad that your little ones are looking good, melly! They have been pretty much in the same positions for a long time now, right? I get lots of little flutters, rolls etc but fewer big movements. I think my baby has found a comfy position and hasn't changed much in a long time (unless she goes nuts while I sleep!)


----------



## MellyH

Yes, they've been stuck that way for the last two months, so I'm hoping they don't have enough room to flip at this point. :lol:


----------



## swanxxsong

DCM I sleep with two body pillows to try and prevent myself from rolling on my back. But I just feel so blah in bed lately. LOL. 

My DD was expected to be 7.5 pounds at delivery (at 35.5 weeks lmao) when they scanned me as I was in labor. She came out at 6 lb 6 oz and she was a little swollen from all the IV fluids I had (since I had never been tested for strep b before she came, and the regular obnoxious IV stuff).


----------



## Pens

Does anyone else get dead legs? If I'm asleep the leg I'm laying on goes dead after a while and if I'm sat down for too long both of my legs go dead too. It's getting really uncomfortable ](*,)


----------



## Captain

Melly - Thank you! I usually end up chatting with her on the weekends when she's off work so I'll try bringing it up to see how interested she is in coming! This afternoon I looked into the airport he'll be closest to and there seems to be 3 different airlines flying out 3-5 times a day, from 6AM to about 7PM, plus there'll be his companies private charters. Makes me feel a little better!

Pens - I had this real bad last night! Took a while for my back to stop hurting enough and for my legs to not feel so numb. Then in the middle of the night I woke up almost shouting because I had the worst cramp ever! DH just stared at me trying to figure out what was happening while I kept saying help me! help me! :haha: He had to stretch my leg out for it to stop!


----------



## Megamegan

Guys, I am hating the end of pregnancy. And there are still 10 more weeks left til I'm full term. I just wanted to express that. This sucks.


----------



## MrsLemon

I have my growth scan a week on monday.. not sure why if they are so inaccurate .. 

and the midwife says im measuring ahead.. so..


----------



## Izzie74

Megamegan said:


> Guys, I am hating the end of pregnancy. And there are still 10 more weeks left til I'm full term. I just wanted to express that. This sucks.

I have days of feeling like that too. Maybe we all do? But other days are much better. Everything now just wears me out, but I try to do something everyday for baby or myself r someone else. If I take my mind onto doing and not worrying then it really helps. Hope you get good days too :hugs:.


----------



## Izzie74

Pens said:


> Does anyone else get dead legs? If I'm asleep the leg I'm laying on goes dead after a while and if I'm sat down for too long both of my legs go dead too. It's getting really uncomfortable ](*,)

It often takes me a while to go from sitting or laying to standing and sometimes I am doubled over in between. Don't think I've had dead legs yet, but they are definitely jelly!


----------



## bounceyboo

I was told with ds that he would be 7 maybe 7.5 lbs but he was 9lbs an this time the are estimating baby will be bigger than his brother roughly 10/11lbs, I have a very tough time in labour and nearly lost my son, had a ecs so im having an elective c section this time around going by medical advice because of the last time im not a girl that's broadly built and I grow big babies, if I went natural this time around again id probably end up with a c section anyway at least that's what I was told


----------



## Mommy2missR

Captain: that's great news, very reassuring.

re: growth scans: When I had my scan at 38w with DD they estimated that she would be mid-8's and she ended up being 9lb4oz. Right now they are estimating that DS will mid-8 to mid-9. I have another scan on the 19th to see where we are at and see what position DS is in.


----------



## Pens

Since I seem to be seeing a lot about growth scans, I was wondering, what's the reason that some of you have growth scans? Like, is it a normal thing that everyone where you live or because of a concern? Just that I've never really heard about them, we only get 2 scans where I live at 12 weeks and 20 weeks and won't get any more unless we go private and pay for them or there's something they're worried about.


----------



## RaspberryK

I have growth scans because I am measuring large and I had one booked at 36 weeks because ds was large for gestational age. 
I don't know how anyone is really able to predict birth weight this early on though.
xx


----------



## MissEyre

I just found out that I have one more scan at 36 weeks to estimate size (haha) and look at position of baby. Honestly, I think it's more to schedule C-sections if the baby is breech. Seems kind of pointless to me, although I won't mind getting another look at baby! This will make 3 scans total for my pregnancy. One to confirm, one anatomy scan, and this final scan. 

I don't love the fact that my doctor is very apt to do a c-section if the baby is breech. Sadly, I had to go with a doctor that my insurance will cover. He is very nice though! 

I keep getting kicked in the ribs and my hips have finally started hurting a little bit in the morning. I just add it on the list next to heartburn, hemorrhoids, and back pain. 

On a happier note, DH and I have been refinishing a dresser that my parents got and refinished when they were first married. It's the perfect height for a changing table, and I can't wait to fill the drawers with little baby things!! Must be the whole nesting thing kicking in.


----------



## MrsLemon

I have to have a growth scan at 32 weeks because i am over-weight. 

and possibly another at 36 weeks.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I had the standard at 9 (under the FS because it was a clomid conception) 12 and 20 weeks - then because it's twins i was to have one every 4 weeks after that (24, 28, 32, 36 with induction at 37) to check for growth restriction, which i'm so grateful for as at 32 weeks they found B has dropped off his curve from 48th - 27th centile. So now i have another in 2 weeks instead of 4 to see how he's doing.


----------



## Captain

Megamegan said:


> Guys, I am hating the end of pregnancy. And there are still 10 more weeks left til I'm full term. I just wanted to express that. This sucks.

:hugs: Hugs for you Megan!
Some days I just want a day off from the heartburn, bloating, aching etc...!


----------



## MellyH

Captain said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Guys, I am hating the end of pregnancy. And there are still 10 more weeks left til I'm full term. I just wanted to express that. This sucks.
> 
> :hugs: Hugs for you Megan!
> Some days I just want a day off from the heartburn, bloating, aching etc...!Click to expand...

Hugs from me too. I'm really uncomfortable most of the time these days.

I am having the growth scans because of the twins, to make sure that they are both on track.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I had a growth scan at 28 weeks which I'm not sure why but then they realised baby's tummy was a bit big. I have another scan on Thursday as now im measuring 37 weeks when I'm only 31+4. Also to check baby's tummy size again aswell. Sure I will have more after that too x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I get another scan at 36 weeks to check placenta position etc in preparation for my c-section, can't wait for another peek at baby!


----------



## ttc126

I don't think I can even count how many scans I've had....

one at 7w for bleed one at 8 to check on bleed. I opted out of 12w but then had one at 15 to check growth because I lost too much weight. Then had regular 20w then 24w to check placenta. Then starting at 27 weeks I had growth scan then 28, 29, 30 weeks short scans for his brain artery and biophysical profiles, growth at 31 weeks, brain artery at 32 weeks then I have scans scheduled for the next 3 weeks. I think it adds up to 11 so far with at least weekly I'm sure until I deliver. Definitely not the low scan pregnancy I was anticipating! Like other mamas have said though I am very grateful because the brain scans are the least invasive way to keep an eye on my little guy :)

Anyone else nesting? I'm in super cleaning and organizing mode it's ridiculous!


----------



## swanxxsong

Pens, I get dead legs all the time in my sleep. Whatever side on which I'm lying, that leg goes numb and then I need to roll over to the other. And I find they go numb pretty quickly if I sit with them crossed. I stand up, then they go numb and I'm stuck in that position for a few minutes. So awkward! LOL

I never had a growth scan with DD. Just when I was in labor, they did a quick one to see her size since I was so early, they were trying to gauge if they needed to prepare for a really small baby or not. Was told this time around, not to plan on any scans beyond 20 weeks unless there's an issue. Sometimes the midwife will run a casual one to see if the baby is head-down, but they can't do anything too specific other than just check baby position. :) (at my office, anyway, it's a low-tech u/s machine haha)

I'm starting to get into the nesting a bit. I think I spent the first 3/4 of my pregnancy in this "surreal" state of mind, for lack of better explanation. After multiple losses, I was scared to really allow myself to become attached. I'm still a little apprehensive even though I know I need to relax, but now I'm falling into this preparation state and savoring my last few weeks of pregnancy. 

We went and cut down our tree at the farm today, so much fun! Aria and I had a blast running down the aisles of trees trying to decide upon one. It's hard to believe this is my last Christmas with just one little at my side. 

I'm in total sap mode now. LOL.


----------



## Feronia

I don't understand the scans to determine the baby's size if they're so inaccurate, nor the ones to determine the position if it can be determined through palpation (well I understand for twins)! Am I missing something? My midwife found my baby's position and the placenta location by palpation and fetoscope, so I haven't had a scan since 8 weeks and I only had that one since I was bleeding.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> I don't understand the scans to determine the baby's size if they're so inaccurate, nor the ones to determine the position if it can be determined through palpation (well I understand for twins)! Am I missing something? My midwife found my baby's position and the placenta location by palpation and fetoscope, so I haven't had a scan since 8 weeks and I only had that one since I was bleeding.

Because doctors think they know best! 

One midwife had real trouble telling which way ds was but suspected breech i think and so that resulted in a scan. 

I'm letting my consultant scan if he likes although I've already told him I'm not being induced for suspected big baby since I already had one without a problem. 

I can honestly say I wish I'd declined consultant care from the start. 

Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

I have had many scans with this pregnancy... 2 elective 3D/4D I paid for, 2 early scans b/c of history of miscarriage, 2 because of bleeding, my level 2 at 20 weeks, a growth scan at 30w, another at 34 and probably a final at 38 but I am not sure on that. I have had a couple extra growth scans b/c of my GD. Because we have had quite a few peeks at DS, they are able to track his growth and see what kind of curve he is on. My DD was 9lb4oz, so with this being my second and my GD, they want to make sure if he is too large that we look at all options, see if I have to be induced, etc.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have felt a lot like you describe Swan... :hugs: At times I still feel kind of shocked that I am pregnant. Or someone will make a comment about the baby, and it feels very surreal.

We have gotten a couple of extra scans- which is always fine by me! The standard at my ob gyn's office would be an early one around 9 weeks to confirm pregnancy, the nt scan at 13, anatomy scan at 20 and then a growth scan around 36 weeks to check position etc. So 4ish as standard. different doctors seem to vary something between 2-4 around here- I think it is a good sign if you have only had two. I would take that as a sign all has looked good, and your dr has a preference for fewer scans :flower:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Pens : the reason my doctor referred me for a growth scan was because my fundal height always measured behind and I guess I wasn't showing big enough but it may vary for different ladies, I'm not really sure but that's why my doctor gave me one. I have another growth scan on Monday.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry, dcm- I just edited this in case I was prying/being offensive/insensitive by asking about details.

I really hope the scans are looking good for you :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

SurpriseBub said:


> Sorry, dcm- I just edited this in case I was prying/being offensive/insensitive by asking about details.
> 
> I really hope the scans are looking good for you :)

Omg it would have been ok, I'm sort of an open book about the situation. You can ask me if you want or message me hun :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hi raspberry can I have my date changed to the 15th. My due date by 1st scan is now 21st Feb and csection booked for 39 weeks on the 15th.


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh exciting to have a date booked, jade!


----------



## NickieMcG

Hi ladies, I've not been on here for the longest time.! Not able to read all the post's I've missed so i hope your all doing ok. I just have a quick question and was wondering if what I'm experiencing is normal. .... I'm currently 30 weeks and doing ok but finding it very hard to get a proper pee, i always feel like i need to go but hardly anything comes out. I don't have any infections at all as been tested......do u think its just how baby is lying??? And also im very tender when baby moves.....is this normal?.

Look forward to hearing from u xxxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

NickieMcG said:


> Hi ladies, I've not been on here for the longest time.! Not able to read all the post's I've missed so i hope your all doing ok. I just have a quick question and was wondering if what I'm experiencing is normal. .... I'm currently 30 weeks and doing ok but finding it very hard to get a proper pee, i always feel like i need to go but hardly anything comes out. I don't have any infections at all as been tested......do u think its just how baby is lying??? And also im very tender when baby moves.....is this normal?.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from u xxxx

I had this really bad with my 1st! Used to go and then feel I need to go straight after. The MW told me some times due to babies position it's hard to properly drain your bladder :( I remember it being extremely annoying especially during the night!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Mine is like that most of the time since baby A went to the position he is in... gets very uncomfortable, especially when I have a UTI as well :dohh:

Positive note... first baby clothes wash is in the machine :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Nickie both totally normal in my experience. 
Xx


----------



## MrsLemon

Ive found this too someone told me to try leaning forward when having a wee as sometimes that helps?


----------



## MrsTM1

Pens said:


> Since I seem to be seeing a lot about growth scans, I was wondering, what's the reason that some of you have growth scans? Like, is it a normal thing that everyone where you live or because of a concern? Just that I've never really heard about them, we only get 2 scans where I live at 12 weeks and 20 weeks and won't get any more unless we go private and pay for them or there's something they're worried about.

Only reason I'm getting three extra (had one at 28 weeks, one scheduled for 32 weeks and one for 36 weeks) is because we lost our daughter at 20 weeks gestation due to a placental abruption caused by a blood clot behind the placenta. They mostly just make sure that baby is actually growing and that the placenta is doing well. So far, so good! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Nickie, I echo what the others said about leaning forward! makes a big difference! 

Shells! So exciting to wash the tiny clothes! 

MrsTm1, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm sure it's a huge relief to have the extra checks this time. So glad your little one is doing well :)

I way overdid it yesterday :( I feel like I've been hit by a truck! But I only have a few things left to do! Baby's clothes are ready and all cabinets cleaned out. I have one closet left to clean out. I have a couple of minor things in the baby room to do but now I can focus on Christmas shopping! I've left it all to do this week! Last minute unfortunately.


----------



## RaspberryK

Leaning forward when you pee can help, I sometimes pee, stand and brush my teeth and try again. I often get a decent amount out second go - lol. 

MrsTM1 :hugs: I hope it's reassuring for you to have your extra scans. 

Steady on ttc126, we have (hopefully) loads of time before Babies really start arriving. 

Last minute? For the past 3/ 4 Christmases I've done it all in one day - Tuesday before Xmas usually. 
I have most of mine ordered/on order online and doing the rest hopefully on Tuesday in the department store where I get discount through work. Then I'll still have time for further online orders and help once dh finishes work. 
Xx


----------



## christina1612

ttc126 said:


> Nickie, I echo what the others said about leaning forward! makes a big difference!
> 
> Shells! So exciting to wash the tiny clothes!
> 
> MrsTm1, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm sure it's a huge relief to have the extra checks this time. So glad your little one is doing well :)
> 
> I way overdid it yesterday :( I feel like I've been hit by a truck! But I only have a few things left to do! Baby's clothes are ready and all cabinets cleaned out. I have one closet left to clean out. I have a couple of minor things in the baby room to do but now I can focus on Christmas shopping! I've left it all to do this week! Last minute unfortunately.

I feel the same, sorted and cleared out two massive storage cupboards in our kitchen yesterday , wrapped all my christmas presents, sorted through baby clothes and vac packed what i dont need now (been given clothes from nb to 12-18, but i had way too much!!) Plus dealing with my toddler alone for two days while hubby was away and all the housework! So today ive had low cramping all day, lots of pressure down there and generally feeling very sore. Hoping its just because ive done too much, gonna gp and soak in the bath and then curl up into bed with a hot water bottle, though am i safe to use a water bottle at this stage?


----------



## 2nd time

I have packed my hospital bag only need to drop hairbrush majeup and chargers in it when imbready to go lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Christina - yes hot water bottle is fine just don't let yourself get overheated with either your bath or hot water bottle 

2nd time - make up? ! Lol :wacko: 

xx


----------



## 2nd time

RaspberryK said:


> Christina - yes hot water bottle is fine just don't let yourself get overheated with either your bath or hot water bottle
> 
> 2nd time - make up? ! Lol :wacko:
> 
> xx

Yep make up lol its a must have half an hour after I had dd I was showered dressed with s full face of make up on lol I came home within 5 hours at midnight lol but it just helos to make me feel lije superwoman lol


----------



## xxshellsxx

Make up will be in my bag too! lol I won't even go round the local shop without my face on... lol

I'm guessing my boys are leaning on the inferior vena cava and or my lungs.. really struggling to breath tonight in any position other than bolt upright! So not looking forward to going to bed, it's going to be a long night i think!


----------



## RaspberryK

I wear make up pretty much every day but I did "let myself go" a bit when I had ds... although I'm not sure i had the time. I resumed make up rituals once he was about 10 months.
I can safely say I will not be doing my make up in the first few days let alone while I was at the hospital. 

ah shells pesky boys giving you trouble before they are even here. How are you apart from not being able to breath? 
Xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Thanks ladies xxxx mwah


----------



## bounceyboo

I packed babys hospital bag yesterday makes it some how seem more real that theres gonna be a new baby here soon, more weeks, so excited cant wait to meet our little boy :cloud9: I wont pack mine until after Christmas and I also have to wash all the old baby toys, car seat, organise childcare for my son when im on hospital etc,


----------



## ttc126

haha 2ndtime I'm the same way! when I knew it was getting close to pushing time with ds I seriously put on my makeup between contractions. I couldn't get a proper bath for a couple days as I was on bedrest on magnesium still but being able to refresh my face made a world of difference to my mental state :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> I wear make up pretty much every day but I did "let myself go" a bit when I had ds... although I'm not sure i had the time. I resumed make up rituals once he was about 10 months.
> I can safely say I will not be doing my make up in the first few days let alone while I was at the hospital.
> 
> ah shells pesky boys giving you trouble before they are even here. How are you apart from not being able to breath?
> Xx

I'm doing ok. Things are getting really tough to do now! I mean really tough. Really glad I don't have to work now! I worry each day about my little guy and what this all means for him but have come to terms just about that a c-section is very likely and my natural birth has gone - whatever gets my boys here safely! I just want to know he's going to be ok or if there is something wrong it can be fixed. He's very active still and that keeps me calm :) everything is set for them to arrive when they are ready or need to x


----------



## swanxxsong

I brought makeup to the hospital with DD but didn't put any on until discharge. I was too exhausted to care, even though I felt like if I did it, it would help me feel a bit more alive. LOL. 

This time, I'm discharged within 12 hours so I'll pack my essentials but will probably just apply it before we leave, if I feel compelled. We'll see!

Today I got kicked so hard I thought he broke a rib or two. I am in agony. I think he just bruised my side and/or ribs, because they don't feel like they're broken. But it is excruciating. I can barely sit without being in pain -- but being upright feels better. Kind of frustrating, but it is what it is. Sigh. I just wish I could do something to alleviate the pain as nothing I've tried thus far has helped and he keeps kicking against it, agitating it further. Little stinker! LOL


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've had really bad SPD but today DD took off running at the leisure centre so I had to run after her (she's blooming quick!) and I'm in so much pain now, my pubic bone is agony! :( I really hope it gets better!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Has anybody heard from savvy? I always come hoping for an update x


----------



## MrsTM1

swanxxsong said:


> Today I got kicked so hard I thought he broke a rib or two. I am in agony. I think he just bruised my side and/or ribs, because they don't feel like they're broken. But it is excruciating. I can barely sit without being in pain -- but being upright feels better. Kind of frustrating, but it is what it is. Sigh. I just wish I could do something to alleviate the pain as nothing I've tried thus far has helped and he keeps kicking against it, agitating it further. Little stinker! LOL

They always seem to know exactly where we are sore don't they? I think my little one is head down at the moment (still plenty of room to flip around loads though) as I keep seeing my belly getting kicked. Can't feel the kicks to my ribs because my placenta is up top, so I won't get bruised, but it's really creepy to not be able to feel the kicks, but to be able to see them!


----------



## MellyH

Ouch, swan! That sounds awful.

I only wear make up when I'm getting dressed up especially, so I won't be taking any to the hospital.


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL MrsTM -- it's totally creepy! My stomach moves a lot more lately. It's funny because I felt movement a lot, but not as much so as with my daughter since I have anterior placenta this time. However today, he really nailed me. This was the first super-painful movement I've felt and it seems like ever since the initial kick, he's just continued to rail on the same spot. I keep poking back trying to encourage him to shift, but that also just hurts like a mother... so I'm failing at getting him to cooperate! I can't win! :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

Swan, I was advised to get on all fours for awhile if I wanted them to change positions from out of up in my ribs, you could maybe try that?


----------



## jmandrews

I am super behind with the holidays coming up! 
Congrats Savvy!!!! Hope you and the twin baby girls are doing well! My twin sis and I were born at 32 weeks and We are perfectly healthy. :) that was back in 1986 too! 
I'm sure they are in great hands! Can't wait to see
Pics of them. I'm sure they are adorable.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I have to say I love feeling baby get hiccups! Lol
They reassure me he or she is head down because I feel them so low! And the kicks are all up by my ribs. I think it kicked me in the boob today even because my boobs actually hang over my belly a little now! Lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly, thanks for sharing! I will try that. He's currently migrated slightly off my ribs for now, but I'm afraid he'll return as he seems to favor my right side and that's the side he's kicked. I will remember that for when he's giving me heck again! :D


----------



## MellyH

No worries, hope it helps!

Here's a question. Has anyone vomited from acid reflux? Mine is getting worse every day and last night and tonight I've been genuinely worried I was going to vomit. Trying to work out if it's an actual possibility or just a weird fake-out that is my body's reaction to the acid in the back of my throat. If that makes any sense!


----------



## smawfl

Melly yes I vomited a little last week with acid reflux. Was terrible. :-(


----------



## MellyH

Okay thanks smawfl. Might start keeping a bucket beside the bed or something!

God, I feel like all I do these days is whine. :( My hands are quite swollen tonight, puffy fingers and it is hard to make fists. That's on top of the acid reflux and the backache. 

I feel like my extreme discomfort and tiredness is starting to interfere with my bonding with the babies :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes melly I have but it's been much better since taking the ranitidine. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I wear make up pretty much every day but I did "let myself go" a bit when I had ds... although I'm not sure i had the time. I resumed make up rituals once he was about 10 months.
> I can safely say I will not be doing my make up in the first few days let alone while I was at the hospital.
> 
> ah shells pesky boys giving you trouble before they are even here. How are you apart from not being able to breath?
> Xx
> 
> I'm doing ok. Things are getting really tough to do now! I mean really tough. Really glad I don't have to work now! I worry each day about my little guy and what this all means for him but have come to terms just about that a c-section is very likely and my natural birth has gone - whatever gets my boys here safely! I just want to know he's going to be ok or if there is something wrong it can be fixed. He's very active still and that keeps me calm :) everything is set for them to arrive when they are ready or need to xClick to expand...

I would take the activity as a positive reassurance and the doctors have you monitored, I understand how worrying these things are but I am sure everything will turn out fine regardless of how or when they may need to be evicted. 
Xx


----------



## Pens

Thanks for all of your responses regarding the scans, I really wish I could afford a 3D/4D scan so I can see my little one again but I don't think it'll be possible because of the time of year :cry: 

After Christmas we'll be painting babys room and I'll be sorting out bags for the hospital (I'll be taking make up too!), we have everything else pretty much sorted there's just a few other little bits we need to get. I got a bargain in Asda yesterday, they had clearance on 6 tommee tippee "colour my world" bottles, reduced from £32 to £16! I had enough bottles already but I couldn't resist!

Acid reflux has made me be sick a few times, I hate it. I haven't had it bad for a couple of weeks now though (touch wood!!!) 

The other day I wrote saying that my midwife couldn't get the veins in my arms and she wanted me to go to the hospital so they could do it instead, but since my arms have really bruised. I don't want to leave it too long in case there's something wrong but will the hospital take my blood if there are bruises?


----------



## bounceyboo

MellyH said:


> No worries, hope it helps!
> 
> Here's a question. Has anyone vomited from acid reflux? Mine is getting worse every day and last night and tonight I've been genuinely worried I was going to vomit. Trying to work out if it's an actual possibility or just a weird fake-out that is my body's reaction to the acid in the back of my throat. If that makes any sense!

no but I always come close to it, I found cutting out salt and fatty foods like chips, have really calmed it down


----------



## dcm_mw12

Getting prepared for my mfm scan this morning , I'm super nervous but trying not to stress so muchabout it. Praying for best! 

Melly - I get the acid reflux often, all this week I have had it. Hope yours gets better and subside.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck DCM hope all is well keep us posted x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope all is well dcm!


----------



## ttc126

Melly I'm sorry you're having a hard time! I can sympathize with you on the acid reflux. it can make you throw up and like others said it's terrible :( I found a heartburn tea by Earth Mama's Angel Babies brand and it helps a lot. also eating a few almonds in addition to handfuls of antacids ;) I hope the swelling settles for you and you can get some good rest. It's tough at this stage for anyone, much less twin mamas! Hugs! 

Good luck dcm!


I have all my appointments today too! Hoping baby's brain blood flow looks better today!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good Luck TTC!! Hope everything goes well! x


----------



## MellyH

Good luck DCM and TTC, let us know how it goes!

I had a better night last night. Only up twice and didn't feel like vomiting either time. Huzzah! I'll take anything at this point. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck ttc and dcm! :hugs:

I have heartburn and renewed nausea. At my last appt, the doctor said she wouldn't expect constant nausea- but it may come and go. Maybe the reflux will be a bit the same with peaks and troughs?


----------



## dcm_mw12

Baby passed all test, but still having a hard time breathing. They said the breathing was on and off not constant. Next mfm scan is this Thursday to see progression. Right now she's in the 95th percentile (but I'm not sure it's for growth because they were only checking for breathing). Baby is still on the small side but I have gained 4 lbs since last Tuesday so that's a good thing.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thats great news, i know it's not conclusive but that is a step in the right direction x


----------



## MellyH

Cautiously good news. Keep on trucking. :hugs:


----------



## Captain

Great news dcm, and fingers crossed for you to!

Melly - Yes I was sick one day last week when I had heart burn, but I did gag whilst brushing my teeth which caused it :haha: Any kind of bread sets me off terribly for the rest of the day so I try and avoid it. Plus the only thing I seem to drink these days is milk as it really helps and I still can't stomach water since being about 10 weeks gone!

Baby actually woke me up last night from kicking so hard and fast, felt like she was playing drums on my belly! :haha:

Ugh. So the court thing I mentioned a few weeks a go is to do with DH's ex. He's currently in a hotel conference room with her and their lawyers having discussions before we go to court on January and I'm sitting out here in the car park going batty! Emotions and anxiety are all over the place but my girls giving me lots of big kicks to distract me :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Good luck with the court case Captain. Sounds very stressful :(


----------



## Captain

Ex partners, eh!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Dcm that's positive and glad you have a follow up soon! 

Captain what a pain in the arse, hope you managed to keep the stress and anxiety levels to a minimum but talk about bad timing eh? 

Xx


----------



## MissEyre

Just wanted to commiserate with the rest of the sore rib club. The ribs on my right side are in constant pain. I can can feel her up in them constantly. Nothing I do seems to get her to budge from that side. She must be cozy in there.

It is weird that the nausea has come back a little bit. It's nothing like it was in the first trimester, but still discouraging nonetheless. I haven't vomited, but I do have times when I feel like I could.

On a happier note, I called my insurance company and found out that they will cover a double electric breast pump for free! I'm planning on breastfeeding, but it will be nice to have it as a resource as things don't always go as planned.


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been suffering reflux since I got pregnant and it has made me vomit a few times. More typically I dry heave, cough a lot, then nothing happens. It had gotten better for awhile (the AR) when I was taking daily kefir. Now the kefir is not helping much, nothing is. lol. So I feel like I'm back to morning sickness times, bowled over a toilet part of my day, waiting to see what happens! 

DCM glad to hear an update from you -- and that so far, all is looking okay. Like someone else said above, cautious good news; so I'll repeat that. :hugs: Hoping you get good news next scan! Grow little girl, grow!

Ugh Captain, I'm so sorry. What cruddy timing for you! :(

MissEyre, that's great! It's so good to hear when insurances will help cover things like that, because they're expensive but useful! I used my manual pump and my double electric pump a TON. Pumping really helped me get my supply up since my daughter was early and my milk struggled to come in at first. I went a little overboard building a huge freezer stash that I ended up donating because I wasn't working so it wasn't really necessary... :rofl: but having the backup of some milk was nice!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Awwww thank you ladies , all your comments makes me smile. Hoping all is well for everyone else too, thanks for keeping me and baby girl in your prayers as well :)


----------



## cckarting

Dr appt went great today, scheduled out the rest of my appts and got a set c section date! 3 more dr appt until baby is here, section date is set for feb 5th! Kinda sad I won't get an ultrasound, but that means were for sure team yellow until the end!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad your appointments seem to have gone well, dcm and cckarting. :)

No rib pain here, but baby was doing a lot of painful moving before and now I feel very sore and crampy internally. I don't think I need to call the dr... but am certainly feeling sorry for myself. I wish I could better judge when something is and isn't normal.


----------



## ttc126

dcm glad everything looks good :) 

cckarting, how exciting 3 appointments left! 

Captain I hope everything goes ok with the case. Poor you! Very stressful! 

Surprise, I'm sorry you're sore :( I hope you're ok! 

My appointments took all the darn day! everything looks good but he is still breech. He has time to turn but I don't know if he will. Seems odd that he was head down until 32 weeks. silly baby. If it comes down to it I'll be having a section since my hospital will not allow a breech birth. I know trying a version is possible too so I'll see what my doc thinks. I really trust her so I will be fine with whatever.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad everything looks good, ttc! :hugs: like you, I am pretty open to listening to my doctor's advice and seeing what seems best at the time. I have tried to read up and get ideas of what my ideal is so I am informed... But I also think I need to listen to my doctors judgement.

Thanks for the commiserations... I felt better after a couple of hours. It is a double edged sword: I very much like feeling her move... But ouch! I get spooked by anything that I feel like might signal anything bad. Cramping definitely counts there! I guess I am just a satellite member of the sore rib club... Crazy these babies are getting so big and strong.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ttc so glad to hear a great update from you too! Glad all is looking well now except for being breech, still time to turn I sure. 

SurpriseBub I'm cautious about every twinge and cramp these days is like being in first tri again lol 

Midwife appointment for me this afternoon to check up on these two little monkeys. Hopefully BP is still down and urine shows no proteins this week.

Is anyone else being kicked right down low? Wow Does that hurt a lot! Out if curiosity Could that be doing anything to my cervix length all that activity?


----------



## MellyH

I am being kicked up high and down low, because one of them is vertex and one is breech! Little buggers :lol:

MissEyre, that is awesome about the pump. I am hoping to convince my insurance company of the same thing!

swan, have you tried papaya enzyme for the acid reflux? That's going to be my next thing.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I get the down low kicks! Very uncomfortable!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Anyone else get there bpp and nst done yet? How were they?


----------



## xxshellsxx

dcm_mw12 said:


> Anyone else get there bpp and nst done yet? How were they?

Not sure what a bpp is but the NST nobody has mentioned me having them? :shrug:

Midwife appointment went well today, BP is back to a normal range and has been the last few readings so she is happy that it all is back to normal with that, urine was clear for the first time in weeks - thanks to the antibiotics for the UTI! Babies are still in awkward positions, but not sure 100% which way round they are again (she thinks breech and transverse) - definitely not head down apparently! Heartbeats are both great, both very happy in there, however she is not expecting to see me after xmas! She thinks i will have them early, either because of B's growth (she's not too worried by the fluid levels?? ) or because she thinks i will just go early myself. We will see lol 

Happy that all seems to be settling down again, just got to get through the xmas eve scan (9am!) and Ob appointment (10.25am) so hopefully by lunchtime on xmas eve i will know what is happening and can prepare one way or the other x


----------



## dcm_mw12

xxshellsxx said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get there bpp and nst done yet? How were they?
> 
> Not sure what a bpp is but the NST nobody has mentioned me having them? :shrug:Click to expand...

The bpp is to measure the health of the baby. My doctor says it's usually done in the 3rd trimester. It's supposed to measure the baby's movement , breathing, muscle tone, heart rate and amniotic fluid around baby. Since I'm high risk I get one twice a week.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Dr took me off work today. She's monitoring me for preclampsia.
She wants me to get a non stress test done and a steroid shot to help babies lungs if it comes early.


----------



## ttc126

dcm_mw12 said:


> Anyone else get there bpp and nst done yet? How were they?

hey I'm getting them once or twice a week too. They started mine early at 25-26 weeks. They're usually pretty fast. They rate you on a 10 point scale (where I'm at). A good NST (baby's heart rate is good and reactive) gets you 2 points. Enough amniotic fluid is 2 points. Good movement on the ultrasound is 2. Practice breathing is 2 and good flow in your umbilical artery is 2. You can pass with 8/10 but lower leads to more testing. 

I usually go in and get hooked up to the monitor for 20-60 minutes. I eat a little snack before so he will pass faster. If they're asleep it takes longer. Then they do the ultrasound for the rest of the points. If baby is behaving it takes 10 minutes. My little guy needs an extra measurement of his cerebral artery so his takes longer. 

It's really simple and goes well if you're relaxed and eat beforehand :)


----------



## ttc126

Shells I'm glad you're doing ok! 

Wnt2be, I hope everything is OK!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Wnt2beAMom - hope the monitoring goes well. Good luck and I had to get the steroid shots too. Keep us updated. 

Ttc126 - I was pass all components but can't seem to pass the part were baby practices breathing. I usually don't eat before my appointment so that could be a factor, or I'll eat but it'll be 2-3 hours appointment. Thanks for explaining it more because I was kind of confused at first.


----------



## laura109

Hi girls. I dont drop in this thread very often because i cant keep up lol. I just wanted to wish you all a happy christmas and wish you all the luck for february. Its getting very close now. Ive attached a picture of my little girls 3d scan. It does not seem 5 mins since i joined this thread feeling sick and worrying she would stick. Here i am at 32 weeks being kicked :') xxx


----------



## Captain

Raspberry, Swan and ttc - Yes, terrible timing eh! We went to our lawyer over a year a go to start all this (she got alimony when they split and now we're getting it stopped) and only now things are starting to happen, but after this amount of time I'm just happy it's happening! DH and lawyer came out laughing and smiling and it sounds like it couldn't have gone any better. Apparently we hired a pitbull. :haha:

Shells - Glad everything's back to normal and going okay!

So the crib I decided on getting is not available in Canada and would end up costing double to get it shipped here. This is the second time this has happened, I've really got to stop doing this! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## NickieMcG

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=830041&stc=1&d=1418763567

our little miracle at 28 weeks &#128515;&#128514;&#128513;&#128512;


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly: I began with papaya enzyme around... idk. Sometime early second tri. They suggested it for me due to my progesterone shots and how frequently I was having nausea and vomiting due to the AR. It did help me for a long period of time. 

But sadly now it has no effect on me. :( Neither do tums. I think I must be immune or something. LOL!


----------



## RaspberryK

Wnt2b - I hope everything goes well! 

Captain-That's ace! 

Shells- good news about midwife appointment, you sound a bit more upbeat today. 

Xx


----------



## MissEyre

I just bought a bra extender and the world became an infinitely better place. Why did I wait so long??


----------



## SurpriseBub

MissEyre said:


> I just bought a bra extender and the world became an infinitely better place. Why did I wait so long??

:haha:

...I feel the same about yoga pants ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Does anyone else get BH if the baby is really moving?

...I am wondering whether the movement causes BH, BH causes movement or if it isn't connected?!


----------



## MellyH

Well scratch my last post - both babies are head down now!!! This is great because it means any of the OBs at the hospital will be happy to deliver them vaginally (if they stay that way!!)


----------



## Captain

:haha: MissEyre, I outgrew two bra sizes so went out and bought giant nursing bras and have been wearing them for the last few weeks. No wires feels sooo good!

Great news Melly, fingers crossed they stay put like that!

So we ordered our 'crib' today. Went with this little Fisher Price bassinet in the end, we have such a small space to work with there wasn't a whole lot to chose from. I fell in love with the BabyHome Dream Baby Crib (in the second picture) but couldn't justify the $350 price tag!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71ejGAnjjmL._SL1500_.jpg

https://prebabyblog.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_3569.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

Very cute, captain! 

...and good news for you, melly! Hopefully they have run out of room to flip ;) 

I meant to say earlier- lovely baby pics! I can't get over how big all these babies are by now :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Cute crib!


----------



## ttc126

Melly that's great news! Can your good babies send a "turn vibe" my baby's way? lol :)

Captain that is so cute! I personally like the one you got even better than the pricier one! So adorable!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! I had my growth scan and baby is meausuring a little big. The lady measured the thigh bone and asked me if my husband was tall, when I told her he wasn't she re measured the bone about 10 times! I was having visions of a baby with massive legs! As soon as I saw the DR she asked me if I have a tall husband again. Anyway I'm not overly worried all my babies have been quite big, my last was 4.5kgs. Just thought the scan lady and the DR could have had a bit more tact haha it doesn't take alot to get me worried!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Great news Melly! :)
I'll update tomorrow after my Dr appointment..


----------



## MellyH

Hahah Jade, that's funny that they both asked you!


----------



## xxshellsxx

yay for head down babies Melly!!! Hope they stay there for you! 

Captain that is a super sweet crib!

surprise i get BH when they go off on a wriggle fest especially if the top one seems to to sort of arch his back.... i had 3 in about 20 minutes last night while they had a mad one in bed.... thankfully once they settled down the BH stopped! 

jade they definitely could have used more tact! Glad your not to worried by a bigger baby, sounds like you were kind of expecting that.

Raspberry i'm trying to be positive about the outcomes from next week, MW has done a lot to ease my mind with the regular check ups this last week or so, he is still so active, my fundal height hasn't changed since 3 weeks ago (actually shrunk 1cm but that could be position of babies) so although that could mean he hasn't grown much, it also means the fluid hasn't either. Just a week to wait now.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Captain - love the little crib, super cute 

Have a regular doctors appointment later today at a new office, excited !


----------



## RaspberryK

That's fab melly you'll have to have serious words with the babies about staying that way! 

Looks like good updates all around from everyone - I'm struggling to use the forum properly on my new phone so sorry for impersonal replies! 

Today I couldn't rearrange my consultant appointment so I'm missing ds first nativity :cry: 
From what I've read cervical length is of no use at this point so I'm annoyed that I am still being monitored for that. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh No Raspberry so sorry you're missing out on that :( x


----------



## bounceyboo

does anyone else have almost constant back pain?its all day every day im not sure of its because I injured my back a few years ago where the baby is positioned or if its just pregnancy pain


----------



## Pens

I'm experiencing the same thing bounceyboo, it is a really uncomfortable pain at the bottom of my back most of the time and I even have it when I'm sat down sometimes too. It's making me waddle around when I walk! Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Melly: that is lovely news!!! hopefully both Bruce and Shelia stay that way from now on.

Captain: wicked cute bassinet/crib/rock and play 

DCM: glad things are looking cautiously optimistic for you!

Shells: that is stinky that the babes aren't cooperating. -_- I hope they reposition and everything with both B and A is well next week.

As for back pain, I do get it if I've been on my feet too long. If I over do it, I get BH and wicked pain in my hips. I think it is because the baby is so low.


----------



## Feronia

Hi everyone, glad to hear good news all around! I'm still keeping up but it sucks typing on my phone so I'm not saying much until I'm back from CA.


----------



## MellyH

Raspberry, I'm sorry you will miss it. :( Do you have someone line up to take photos/video for you??

bouncey, yes, my back hurts all the time. Especially at the end of the day if I've been sitting most of the day.


----------



## bounceyboo

yeah I have it too when im sitting or on my feet too long ive to get dh rub my back at night coz its so sore, glad im not in the only one with it in a away u hear about people in early labour and its all in their back etc


----------



## MrsLemon

Had my 31 week midwife appointment today ...she measured me at being 36 weeks!!!!! 

I have a growth scan on Monday and I know in my head that neither are massively reliable but I am getting kinda scared!!


----------



## MellyH

bouncey, I have found a hot water bottle on my lower back for 20 minutes or so just before bed is very soothing and helps me get to sleep.

MrsLemon, the growth scans are so crazy inaccurate. I hope yours doesn't come back alarming!


----------



## RaspberryK

I have a couple of professional photos on order so that's something, dh said he was brilliant. 
Today was my last cervical length scan, consultant wanted to do another in 2 weeks but I didn't have to object too much as the registrar who did the scan agreed with it being unnecessary and not useful. 
I have agreed to the growth scan at 36 weeks though. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsLemon said:


> Had my 31 week midwife appointment today ...she measured me at being 36 weeks!!!!!
> 
> I have a growth scan on Monday and I know in my head that neither are massively reliable but I am getting kinda scared!!

Don't worry! I'm measuring further ahead on fundal height than the baby is measuring. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Glad you're done with the cervix length checks! Glad you got some pictures coming of B in his nativity, i bet he was fab! x 

My back is shot these days, i have finally pumped up my big ball... i'm currently sitting on it taking the pressure off my back -such a difference!! I recommend getting one if you haven't already, i'm pretty sure mine should be the bigger size but this one was a freebie from my mum and it's doing the job :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

xxshellsxx said:


> Glad you're done with the cervix length checks! Glad you got some pictures coming of B in his nativity, i bet he was fab! x
> 
> My back is shot these days, i have finally pumped up my big ball... i'm currently sitting on it taking the pressure off my back -such a difference!! I recommend getting one if you haven't already, i'm pretty sure mine should be the bigger size but this one was a freebie from my mum and it's doing the job :thumbup:

Yes the ball is great for me and all of my aches and pains. I have a 75cm one, I've got it adjusted just right so that my hips are higher than my knees. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I have the 75cm one at work as well, it definitely helps, but even on the ball, at the end of the day my back is quite sore!


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ladies I didn't know a hot water bottle was safe to use I must try that, ive a ball somewhere from when I as pregnant with my son must dig it out I forgot about that!


----------



## MellyH

Here's a link to reassure you bouncey: https://www.madeformums.com/pregnancy/is-it-safe-to-use-a-hot-water-bottle-while-pregnant/31262.html

I have mine wrapped in a hand towel and I sit up in bed propped up by pillows reading for awhile with the hot water bottle against my lower back.


----------



## xxshellsxx

bouncyboo i also have a wheat bag i microwave for minute - it's tubular shaped and great for sticking inside my leggings :haha: it just stays in the right place on my lower back, i can walk round the house with it there lol


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies

Had a bit of a scare yesterday, started getting period pains and tightenings plus lower back pain. I went in to get checked and luckily they stopped and baby is fine, though no one actually explained to me what they were, to me they felt just like contractions! I honestly thought I had gone into labour. They just told me to rest for a few days and slow down, though this is actually impossible with a toddler plus christmas next week! Feel so stressed lately so that probably didnt help, its been one thing after another with my partners health taking a turn for the worse, our benefits were stopped plus our toddler turned into the devil incarnate! 

Any other mummies struggling to deal with their toddlers since being pregnant? I feel terrible saying it but i just have no patience when it comes to him at the moment and i feel myself being so horrible to him some of the things ive said :( 
Dont get me wrong i love him with all my heart he just knows how to push my buttons lately and since being pregnant i find it gets to me more than it did.


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks girls ill try the hot water bottle tonight thanks for the link melly!

to the above poster ive a 2 year old and it can be very challenging at times, do you go for walks to get out out of the house to distract him/her during the day?with my son we go for walks ,baking, do puzzles that sort of thing he loves to do or even help organise the babys things/Christmas presents and help write the xmas cards? hope things improve soon!


----------



## bounceyboo

xxshellsxx said:


> bouncyboo i also have a wheat bag i microwave for minute - it's tubular shaped and great for sticking inside my leggings :haha: it just stays in the right place on my lower back, i can walk round the house with it there lol

that gave me a bit of a giggle but whatever works ill try it out thanks hun!


----------



## 2nd time

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had a bit of a scare yesterday, started getting period pains and tightenings plus lower back pain. I went in to get checked and luckily they stopped and baby is fine, though no one actually explained to me what they were, to me they felt just like contractions! I honestly thought I had gone into labour. They just told me to rest for a few days and slow down, though this is actually impossible with a toddler plus christmas next week! Feel so stressed lately so that probably didnt help, its been one thing after another with my partners health taking a turn for the worse, our benefits were stopped plus our toddler turned into the devil incarnate!
> 
> Any other mummies struggling to deal with their toddlers since being pregnant? I feel terrible saying it but i just have no patience when it comes to him at the moment and i feel myself being so horrible to him some of the things ive said :(
> Dont get me wrong i love him with all my heart he just knows how to push my buttons lately and since being pregnant i find it gets to me more than it did.



dont beat yourself up I have a 4yo 3yo 2yo and av1yo im finding it tough at the moment feel abit like im angry mum all the time, then today it finaly dawned in me its not the kuds its my exoectations of them I just need to chill abit we dont have to be perfect all the time try to enjoy some time with your lo before the next one arrives its fine to struggle just remember it doesnt make u a bad mum


----------



## Megamegan

I've had the worst acid reflux too. I was prescribed Zantac and it doesn't work every day but I highly recommend asking for it. It helps way way more than any antacid or papaya enzymes.

I finally made a connection between constipation and pelvic pain. If I'm constipated one day and then relieve myself, suddenly my hips/pelvis feel better. In case anyone else has that issue I thought I'd pass it along. Have to make Colace a more regular part of my daily routine!

Hope everyone is able to take it easy as the holidays approach. I know I'm not...lol.


----------



## MellyH

OMG, my constipation has returned with a vengeance. :( TMI but I finally relieved myself yesterday after a few days and I literally lost 2lb. :lol:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Just a little update from me....
I'm currently having to stay at the hospital overnight.
I went for a NST and my blood pressure actually dropped to 70/30 and I went all weird. Cold sweat, nauseous, dizzy, seeing stars. My blood sugars were at a 3 so they gave me apple juice and put in an IV and put on an oxygen mask. Once I came around and my bp went back to normal they gave me the steroid shot in my thigh to help babies lungs develop. They noticed from the monitors I was having regular contractions too. So the resident on call checked me but I'm not dilated. Which means they could give me food! Yay!
This is so surreal...


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Just a little update from me....
> I'm currently having to stay at the hospital overnight.
> I went for a NST and my blood pressure actually dropped to 70/30 and I went all weird. Cold sweat, nauseous, dizzy, seeing stars. My blood sugars were at a 3 so they gave me apple juice and put in an IV and put on an oxygen mask. Once I came around and my bp went back to normal they gave me the steroid shot in my thigh to help babies lungs develop. They noticed from the monitors I was having regular contractions too. So the resident on call checked me but I'm not dilated. Which means they could give me food! Yay!
> This is so surreal...

hope everything's ok and your home soon


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed everything settles down again ASAP Wnt2beAMom!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How scary, want2be. Good thing you were already at the doctor by the sounds of things. I hope it goes well overnight and you keep feeling better. 

I have been having a lot if cramps this week too, christina. I was on the cusp of wanting to go in to be seen on Monday and tonight. Each time it has started off strong and then eased off (which my dr says suggests bh... Apparently real labour tends to start slower and build up). Glad that you weren't in labor! I hope you can rest up and take it easy someway, somehow. 

Thanks for the tip, megan! :) ...and :haha: melly, you crack me up!


----------



## Pens

Hope everything settles and that you're home soon Wnt2beAMom :hugs:

Today I'm going to the hospital for them to attempt to take my blood since my midwife couldn't last week. It didn't hurt at all when my midwife was doing it but I can't believe how much my arms bruised from her prodding me! The hospital usually get it straight away, but if anyone has any super tip that makes you veins pop out then feel free to share lol, apparently keeping warm and drinking water wasn't good enough Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Wnt2b - hope you are both ok! 

Christina - sounds like bh that I getwhen I've over done it. And parenting a toddler at the moment is very trying. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

wnt2b hope everything settles down and you get to come home soon still cooking your little one x

The ladies with other kiddies i don't know how you do it... i'm exhausted most of the time i can't imagine running round after anyone else in this condition!

Strange question.... can anyone else hear a 'clicking' when baby kicks?? :shrug: It's not everytime, but it's getting more regular. Google seems to think it's babies joints when he is kicking, surely it's more likely to be my bones from being bashed? It has happened with both of my babies and has come from different areas.... it's quite weird!

Last night i was very grateful for the home doppler or i'd have been taking a trip to FHU! My little one with the GR and fluid issues hadn't moved for a few hours, and wasn't active at his usually time last night and no amount of poking, cold water would wake him up.... took me 6 minutes to find his heartbeat.... 6 bloody minutes!! he's completely flipped head down (shame it's not baby A lol) and where it had been on Tuesday at MW right at the top of my belly was now by my right hip. another 2 minutes and i would have been up and dressed and heading in to get him checked! Thankfully i found it and it was beating away as always at 150bpm... still not moving around but eventually he got the hiccups and that woke him up. Little bugger!!


----------



## MiniBump

I hope everything's ok Wnt2beAMom!

I'm finding my toddler extremely hard work right now and have already been in tears this morning because I'm so scared about how I'm going to cope with two (which sounds pathetic, I know!). :cry: I need to get into a routine but just can't seem to organise myself. DD doesn't go to nursery yet but I think she's going to have to do a couple of mornings a week to give me time for cleaning, washing, ironing etc. but then I need to be more motivated to actually do jobs when she's not here instead of relaxing! She's just such hard work, non-stop, into everything and just seems to leave mess everywhere, I spend all day following her around picking crap up and it's exhausting (especially when I'm knackered anyway which I am at the moment) :coffee: I feel so sorry for her because I really am a shit mum at the minute! Sorry for ranting but it's really getting me down!! x


----------



## 2nd time

I hear you mini bump your not a s pearant its stressful im trying to relax but with 4 monsters running round fighting and making mess its jot easy


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks everyone. Things seem OK now that I've been allowed to eat! They even took my IV out. 
Dr did a swab and checked me, and there is no dilation. I really think these are braxton hicks....but they are consistently even on the monitor....
I'll get the results of the swab, an ultrasound, and another steroid shot in the morning though. Right now I can't really sleep in this hospital bed :(


----------



## Pens

Blood taking was a success, she looked at my arm for about 2 seconds, took one dig and got it straight away :dohh: at least it's over and done with now. Got my whooping cough vaccination tomorrow as well, I feel like a pin cushion right now. Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

xxshellsxx said:


> Last night i was very grateful for the home doppler or i'd have been taking a trip to FHU! My little one with the GR and fluid issues hadn't moved for a few hours, and wasn't active at his usually time last night and no amount of poking, cold water would wake him up.... took me 6 minutes to find his heartbeat.... 6 bloody minutes!! he's completely flipped head down (shame it's not baby A lol) and where it had been on Tuesday at MW right at the top of my belly was now by my right hip. another 2 minutes and i would have been up and dressed and heading in to get him checked! Thankfully i found it and it was beating away as always at 150bpm... still not moving around but eventually he got the hiccups and that woke him up. Little bugger!!

Please do not use a home doppler for reassurance! I'm glad that things are ok with you and little ones now, but just because a baby has a heartbeat does not mean everything is ok. If you EVER feel strange about their movements or just have a bad feeling, go get checked over. It won't hurt, and all it takes is a bit of time, but it can prevent or fix a myriad of problems that a doppler cannot pick up on. This is the main thing that my midwife and the Count the Kicks charity pushes. 

I have a home doppler as well, but it's used only for bonding between little one, DH, and I. 

I don't mean to scare anyone, but I'd rather people be safe instead of just rely on a doppler.


----------



## ttc126

MrsTm1 I couldn't agree more! Reduced movement is often a first sign of a problem before the heart is affected. I'm such a big proponent of kick counts and think that I'd always rather be stupid for going in too much than stupid for not getting checked out. 

Shells, it may be a good idea to call your midwife today and let her know what happened. :hugs:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Sorry didn't see that in your post Shells.
I hope you get checked out and everything is fine then. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsTM1 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Last night i was very grateful for the home doppler or i'd have been taking a trip to FHU! My little one with the GR and fluid issues hadn't moved for a few hours, and wasn't active at his usually time last night and no amount of poking, cold water would wake him up.... took me 6 minutes to find his heartbeat.... 6 bloody minutes!! he's completely flipped head down (shame it's not baby A lol) and where it had been on Tuesday at MW right at the top of my belly was now by my right hip. another 2 minutes and i would have been up and dressed and heading in to get him checked! Thankfully i found it and it was beating away as always at 150bpm... still not moving around but eventually he got the hiccups and that woke him up. Little bugger!!
> 
> Please do not use a home doppler for reassurance! I'm glad that things are ok with you and little ones now, but just because a baby has a heartbeat does not mean everything is ok. If you EVER feel strange about their movements or just have a bad feeling, go get checked over. It won't hurt, and all it takes is a bit of time, but it can prevent or fix a myriad of problems that a doppler cannot pick up on. This is the main thing that my midwife and the Count the Kicks charity pushes.
> 
> I have a home doppler as well, but it's used only for bonding between little one, DH, and I.
> 
> I don't mean to scare anyone, but I'd rather people be safe instead of just rely on a doppler.Click to expand...

Agreed! How is movement etc today? 

Xx


----------



## 2nd time

I have my consultant app and growth scan tomorrow hoping everything will be ok


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you for your concern but those comments make me feel like i didn't do what was right for my baby last night! If i was worried after hearing his heartbeat i would have gone in, he was sleeping that was all, absolutely fine after the hiccups woke him up last night, he had been fine previously throughout the day, he had clearly moved positions which is why i was looking in the wrong place for his HB and maybe why i hadn't felt movement where i was expecting to if he had moved. He has been just as mobile today as always.


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been reading but haven't had a chance to catch up -- just was following along quietly this week. :) 

My ILs spent the night yesterday, arrived early in the morning and stayed all day. My MIL and I did a full-on deep clean of my daughter's bedroom yesterday. It looks great, we cleared some space for her brother's stuff (since we don't have a second bedroom yet, he'll be co-sleeping while we prepare to make the piano room/office into a second bedroom). It looks great! It really stirred nesting within me and I want to deep clean and purge EVERYTHING!!!!!! :rofl: But I have to take it one day at a time because I woke up today and was sore as a dog... and of course today was my little girl's preschool concert and then I've been chasing her around the rest of the day. 

So ready for a nap!

Thinking of those who are currently having issues/complications. Hoping you're all home soon and able to throw up your feet for a few more weeks! Crazy to believe that one set of twins is here and the rest of the twins and singles will be arriving shortly! :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Glad everything is back to normal today shells!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad baby is up to his usual antics again today, shells. :) Of course you did what you thought was right... It is so hard to know when to call or go in, and when to ride it out. (Why can't our bellies go transparent?!) Nobody but you knows your body/babies. And by the sounds of it you did pay attention to make sure he was moving and didn't rely 100% on the doppler anyway... 

I guess people were just trying to make the point of erring on the side of caution. I have heard the same warnings about dopplers offering false reassurance, and I am heeding that and haven't touched mine since I freaked myself out in early second tri. I am sure nobody meant to criticize you- just more of a reminder for everyone, I am sure. :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells I'm glad movement is back to normal, sometimes they do get into an unfamiliar position or change pattern. I expect you've been hyper aware of watching out for any sign of lack/change of movement given recent scan findings anyway. 
I have to say I've been a bit lax with monitoring movement and sometimes panic if someone mentions if I've felt any kicks that day and I have to try and remember if I have or not.
No one meant it as a criticism at all, I think it is a really good reminder that we can call our midwives/l&d about any concerns even if we think we are overreacting/it's going to be nothing because they'd rather see 100 people for "nothing" than miss one person for something serious. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I finally felt hiccups for the first time!! Either that or Sheila was ticking. :lol:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Awe! Hiccups are the best :) my baby got them while they were doing one of my nst tests and it was so loud! Sounded like a microphone getting kicked rhythmically with the heartbeat sound in between.

Sorry Shells. I'm glad baby is moving fine. To be honest I don't feel like I need to be at this hospital...but drs think I'm on the bridge of falling off the deep end into preeclampsia. I guess I'm glad the Dr sent me here to begin with because I wouldn't have brought myself here based on how I was feeling...

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm trying to keep up with everyone's news, but I can't even keep up with myself....
Dr is having me stay a 2nd night for monitoring of preeclampsia. My levels and bp is "yo-yo ing" so they just want to be cautious if it is a sign my body is losing it.

I had my 2nd steroid shot for baby if it comes early...dh said that needle scared him. It hurt a bit but not bad. I know labour will be worse.
I've had 2 nst's done today and baby wasn't very cooperative. It's a mover! 
I also had an ultrasound done which showed its heart a little bit up and down so the tech seemed a bit concerned. I think the nst afterwards calmed them a bit though....the ultrasound also showed that baby is 5lb 10ounces and measuring 36weeks....

I think that's it....but I have to say I'm pretty happy to be Canadian and not have to worry about the cost of this hospital stay...


----------



## ttc126

Aww Shells :hugs: I'm so sorry if my comment offended you. I promise it wasn't meant as a criticism of your decision at all. It's very very clear you're already a great mom and I'm so sorry if I made you feel otherwise. You 100% know your babies better than anyone. I think i tend to be extra paranoid and I was only coming from a place of wanting everything to be OK for everyone on our thread. I think I'm on edge too because a close friend irl is having complications that make any of my or my baby's issues look like a walk in the park. Again I'm very sorry and want to reaffirm that you're a great momma to your sweet boys! 

Want2b, I really hope you're ok and that it's not preeclampsia. It does sound like they are keeping a close watch! 

Melly how fun to feel hiccups! 

It's strange but even though baby is breech I feel hiccups low still on the left. I know he hasn't moved because his hard head is in my rib still and it's a weird tummy pressure and no weight on my pelvis.


----------



## MrsTM1

shells, I meant no offence, I promise! You know your babies best, and what matters in the end is that you do what YOU feel is right. I'm glad that everything is going well, and hopefully now both your little ones are head down. :flower:

I honestly forgot which week I was in this week! :dohh: Talk about baby brain! lol!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you ladies, i'm super sensitive about things at the moment, I'm much more positive about B's outcomes but i still worry everyday, i'm soooo aware of what goes on in there (as much as i can be) and i guess packing my hospital bags yesterday just added to the reality that my babies will be here soon. I love these little guys so much already and the over protective and defensive mother is clearly kicking in already :hugs: sorry :flower:

As i say bags are now packed! I have 2 loads of washing of new things left to do (jees i didn't realise i had so much stuff already!) and i think i'm done with washing baby stuff until they arrive... where i guess the washing machine is then never off :dohh: lol

Really need to finish up my xmas shopping ASAP... i'm so last minute with things like that :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

So after 3 hours waiting to see consultant she wants me to go to l and d for monitoring been having pains on and off since 3am I know its not labour but consultant thinksnits colisititus sorry for spelling


----------



## Captain

I came across this yesterday and _had_ to share!
*
All the Posts on Every Third Trimester Message Board*

1. I&#8217;m 36 weeks and ready to EXPLODE, I need self-induction tips. I&#8217;ve tried rough sex, pineapple, bumpy roads, walking, evening primrose oil, castor oil, eggplant, nipple stimulation, the Coffee Potty, reflexology and I spend four hours a day on my exercise ball. Ladies, help!

2. Who else is getting their boy circumcised? NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS PLS.

3. Does this mean anything??? PIC INCLUDED

4. Very TMI: Pooping during delivery (different question than all the posts ive seen)

5. I went through my husband&#8217;s phone and he calls this one number whenever I&#8217;m out of the house, I&#8217;m going to call it. UPDATE ON PAGE SIX: throwing his shit onto the lawn

6. I&#8217;m GBS+, but I hear that putting a peeled garlic clove up there with some yogurt will protect my baby and is better than antibiotics, does it have to be plain yogurt? I only have strawberry-banana.

7. Is anyone still having sex?

8. Only to try to jumpstart labor lollll

9. No

10. CONSTANTLY I am wet 24/7

11. Is this my mucous plug? PIC INCLUDED

12. let&#8217;s all post selfies of how we REALLY look

13. I&#8217;m gonna be 39 weeks at Christmas but my parents-in-law expect us to make the six hour drive out to their farm, so should I still feel obliged to make my usual croquembouche?

14. MY DOCTOR WON&#8217;T INDUCE ME UNLESS I&#8217;M OVERDUE

15. I&#8217;m 1cm dilated and 50% effaced, is that good?

16. I was 6cm dilated and 100% effaced for six weeks, it doesn&#8217;t mean anything.

17. In Labor and Delivery: Round Three. Monday 3 am (48 hours into Labor)

18. I think my contractions are in my butt, is that normal?

19. MY **** SISTER STOLE MY BABY NAME

20. All six of my kids were preemies and spent a total of nineteen years in the NICU and you whiny-ass ladies need to suck it the fuck UP and wait until your stupid kids are born.

21. What&#8217;s the deal with evening primrose oil?

22. What&#8217;s in your hospital bag?

23. I AM FORMULA FEEDING BY CHOICE, no negative comments!

24. tips for moving things along? does anyone know anything about evening primrose oil?

25. I think I might be in labor HELP.

26. can u sweep your own membranes? can your husband sweep your membranes?

27. Do you put evening primrose oil in your vag or do you take it orally?

28. my back hurts, is this labor? help!

29. are you vaxx&#8217;ing?

30. you DO know that vaccines are made from aborted fetuses, right?

31. What&#8217;s the first thing you&#8217;re going to eat SUSHI FOR ME.

32. I&#8217;m going to have coffee, I miss coffee!

33. lol i&#8217;ve been drinking coffee this whole time

34. Well, I just couldn&#8217;t live with myself if I gave my baby autism or something.

35. Is anyone else still here? I feel like I&#8217;m gonna be pregnant forever.

36. Ladies, you all need to CALM DOWN. We&#8217;re all uncomfortable, but our babies will be here soon enough. Let&#8217;s just enjoy this time and not try to rush through it. Think about all the women who can&#8217;t even have babies.

37. Seriously, fuck you, lady.

38. If you put evening primrose oil in your vagina, do you poke a hole in the capsule first?

:haha:


----------



## Izzie74

Lol captain. I really needed that giggle!


----------



## RaspberryK

:rofl: tell me about it, I'm so fed up of third tri purely because there's no new decent threads to read and I've already posted answers to the same ones a thousand times. 

Oh and just wait for the fireworks in baby club lol. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

Hahahaha, that's awesome Captain.


----------



## Captain

I'm _really_ regretting taking DH for an all you can eat Chinese buffet right now.. seemed like a good idea at the time but oh my, pregnant lady down, send help!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi, I haven't posted in here (or on bnb in general) in FOREVER. I just thought i'd pop in and see how you all were doing. 

I am expecting a boy (which is what i was hoping for) but i was "diagnosed" with marginal cord insertion. Meaning my umbilical cord is growing out the side of my placenta instead of out the top. It can hinder nutrition getting to the baby, so i was rescanned at 30 weeks. He was estimated in the 11th percentile, and at 10 they start to worry about inter uterine growth restriction. My midwife says as long as my fundal height gains appropriately she isnt going to worry. So i am trying to not worry as well :) after having 2 8 1/2 lbs babies i wouldn't mind pushing out someone a bit smaller LOL, but at the same time i hate to think he's going hungry in there...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Welcome back! And congrats on your little boy :) sorry about the cord issue- I hope he continues to grow well for you!! It sounds like you are doing a great job of looking after him.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Haha captain!! :haha:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Wnt2beAMom - hoping that your doing ok, how's everything now. Hoping you'll be back home sooner than you think. :)


----------



## bounceyboo

hey ladies thanks for the tips on back issues the other day its much better :) heading for dinner tonight with dh, looking forward to stuffing my face :haha:

hope your all feeling well not long now til our babies are here!


----------



## RaspberryK

readynwilling said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in here (or on bnb in general) in FOREVER. I just thought i'd pop in and see how you all were doing.
> 
> I am expecting a boy (which is what i was hoping for) but i was "diagnosed" with marginal cord insertion. Meaning my umbilical cord is growing out the side of my placenta instead of out the top. It can hinder nutrition getting to the baby, so i was rescanned at 30 weeks. He was estimated in the 11th percentile, and at 10 they start to worry about inter uterine growth restriction. My midwife says as long as my fundal height gains appropriately she isnt going to worry. So i am trying to not worry as well :) after having 2 8 1/2 lbs babies i wouldn't mind pushing out someone a bit smaller LOL, but at the same time i hate to think he's going hungry in there...

Hope your little boy is ok in there xx


----------



## Izzie74

RaspberryK said:


> :rofl: tell me about it, I'm so fed up of third tri purely because there's no new decent threads to read and I've already posted answers to the same ones a thousand times.
> 
> Oh and just wait for the fireworks in baby club lol.
> 
> Xx

What is the baby club? A different forum?


----------



## RaspberryK

Baby club section on here lol, all those sleep deprived mummy's in one place ... ;-) 

Xx


----------



## Pens

Funny you should say that Captain because I'm going to an all you can eat Chinese buffet tonight with my friend! I have a feeling I'll be rolling home. My OH is going out to do "pub golf" tonight, so if he annoys me in his drunken state when he gets home I'll be sure to sit on him!!

Sorry to hear about the cord issue readynwilling, I hope he keeps doing well for you xx


----------



## ttc126

readynwilling I hope everything is ok! Try not to worry too much :)

I spent yesterday afternoon in l&d. My heart started having these racing spells out of nowhere. It looks like it's just a pregnancy related arrhythmia but it's very annoying and leaves me short of breath.


----------



## 2nd time

Well I spent 8 hours at the hospital im shattered trying to make mince pies now baby is fine I have gallbladder issues oh the joys


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Haha Pens and Captain! 
Welcome back ready and willing! I hope your baby boy is doing well, as long as midwife seems fine with it that's a good sign :)

Thank you for asking DCM :) I got to go home this afternoon as my bp was pretty stable, baby did good on another nst, and my labs were good from this morning as well :)
I got home and have been catching up on sleep haha
I'll be having home visits to check my bp and nst for baby and more lab work 2x/week.
I'm feeling positive though :) and being able to rest is going to make a big difference I think.
I hope you are doing well DCM as well, have you had anymore appointments?


----------



## MrsLemon

is anyone else getting frustrated with house work... I was hoping nesting would kick in soon and id be cleaning away... but I cant seem to find energy or do a good enough job bending over and stuff ...


----------



## Izzie74

MrsLemon said:


> is anyone else getting frustrated with house work... I was hoping nesting would kick in soon and id be cleaning away... but I cant seem to find energy or do a good enough job bending over and stuff ...

I was hoping I'd be more enthusiastic too. I've done some, but as you say, it is not easy! I find doing little bits everyday is better than planning to do a lot on one day.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no not more bumps in hospital! 

I cba with housework at the best of times and I never really got the nesting thing with ds pregnancy so I'm not hopeful. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

We have a cleaning service, they can nest for me. :lol:

Glad to hear none of these little niggles everyone is having are serious. :hugs: Unnerving though!!!


----------



## Captain

Pens said:


> Funny you should say that Captain because I'm going to an all you can eat Chinese buffet tonight with my friend! I have a feeling I'll be rolling home. My OH is going out to do "pub golf" tonight, so if he annoys me in his drunken state when he gets home I'll be sure to sit on him!!


Hope you enjoyed Pens and didn't feel too full by the end of it! I suffered all night for my over-eating :dohh:

readynwilling - Fingers crossed for you that you're little boy's fine in there :hugs:


----------



## Pens

I absolutely despise cleaning. I hated it before I was pregnant but now all the bending over scrubbing is just too much. I try and leave it as long as possible and then I have to force myself to do it!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Haha Pens and Captain!
> Welcome back ready and willing! I hope your baby boy is doing well, as long as midwife seems fine with it that's a good sign :)
> 
> Thank you for asking DCM :) I got to go home this afternoon as my bp was pretty stable, baby did good on another nst, and my labs were good from this morning as well :)
> I got home and have been catching up on sleep haha
> I'll be having home visits to check my bp and nst for baby and more lab work 2x/week.
> I'm feeling positive though :) and being able to rest is going to make a big difference I think.
> I hope you are doing well DCM as well, have you had anymore appointments?

That's great that baby is doing well. I wish I could have my BP and may at home, so convenient. Just keep positive thoughts, I'm sure everything will turn out perfect! 

I have my next two BP and nst appointments this Monday and friday. I'm more scared about the growth scan I have next week to be honest.


----------



## ttc126

good to hear you're home want2be :)

dcm, I hope your tests go well this week and that your growth scan shows baby is doing just fine :)

I'm such a compulsive cleaner! I had been fed up with my lack of energy so.when I had.tons of energy last week.I WAY overdid it! I had tons of Christmas things to get ready all week so I'm more than sure that is the reason for my hospital visit yesterday. Today I finished my shopping but now I'm wiped out. Still have cleaning to do but it will have to wait. 

Do you ladies have any fun holiday plans?


----------



## jmandrews

I am having such a hard time keep up on here. :( so sorry. Life has been so busy with having a 2 year and preparing to travel for Christmas. Feel like I've had no time to prepare for baby boys arrival. I am also planning a friends baby shower. So busy! Glad everyone is doing well. Can't believe how close we are to having more babies! 
Had my 4D ultrasound on Friday. It was so amazing! Brecken is so adorable! I can't wait to have him in my arms and kiss his chunky cheeks. She said he had a lot of hair too. Here is a pic of my sweet boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xxyjadexx

Very cute JmAndrews!


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww what a great picture jm, so clear!!!


----------



## Izzie74

jmandrews said:


> I am having such a hard time keep up on here. :( so sorry. Life has been so busy with having a 2 year and preparing to travel for Christmas. Feel like I've had no time to prepare for baby boys arrival. I am also planning a friends baby shower. So busy! Glad everyone is doing well. Can't believe how close we are to having more babies!
> Had my 4D ultrasound on Friday. It was so amazing! Brecken is so adorable! I can't wait to have him in my arms and kiss his chunky cheeks. She said he had a lot of hair too. Here is a pic of my sweet boy.

A lovely photo jm.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Cute pic jm :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! He is pretty adorable! :) amazing that they can do pics like this.


----------



## Captain

Cute photo JM!

ttc - Just a quiet christmas for DH and I here. I plan on doing some baking but whether I'll get around to it is another matter :haha: Am I the only one that is getting more excited for _next_ christmas? I keep seeing parents taking their kids to have photos with Santa at the mall and omg, I can't wait!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ttc126 - no holiday plans for me, unfortunately I'll be at work on Christmas.

Jm - really cute photo


----------



## Pens

That's a lovely photo jmandrews, I wish I could have a 4D scan they look amazing.

Captain I'm really excited for Christmas next year, all of our babies will be at such a nice age for it too I think. 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Ooh I have to tell you Christmas is SO MUCH FUN with a little one! And Pens I think you're right they'll be at a great age :) Last year my little guy was not quite 4 months. It was stressful.bringing him to holiday gatherings etc because he was a nicu baby and I hated having him exposed to so much with the breathing troubles he had at birth. Next year our little ones will be about a year old or so and then they'll.get to enjoy.lights etc without so much worry if they catch a cold.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

dcm_mw12 said:


> Wnt2beAMom said:
> 
> 
> Haha Pens and Captain!
> Welcome back ready and willing! I hope your baby boy is doing well, as long as midwife seems fine with it that's a good sign :)
> 
> Thank you for asking DCM :) I got to go home this afternoon as my bp was pretty stable, baby did good on another nst, and my labs were good from this morning as well :)
> I got home and have been catching up on sleep haha
> I'll be having home visits to check my bp and nst for baby and more lab work 2x/week.
> I'm feeling positive though :) and being able to rest is going to make a big difference I think.
> I hope you are doing well DCM as well, have you had anymore appointments?
> 
> That's great that baby is doing well. I wish I could have my BP and may at home, so convenient. Just keep positive thoughts, I'm sure everything will turn out perfect!
> 
> I have my next two BP and nst appointments this Monday and friday. I'm more scared about the growth scan I have next week to be honest.Click to expand...

I hope your appointments go well. Fingers crossed for a healthy baby. :)

Just had my first home visit. The nurse was really nice. She thinks my uterus is irritable because it is contracting, but I'm just told to drink lots of water. Like one glass/hour. And as long as I can breath through them it's fine :)


----------



## MellyH

That's what I have, Wnt2beAMom! I start getting cramps/contractions if I walk to far/don't rest enough. And yes, drinking lots of water is the recommended treatment here as well.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hubby had his family Christmas party on Saturday. So we were away for that this weekend. 

Christmas Eve his parents are coming and then on Christmas day we will go to my sisters for brunch and to exchange gifts with her kiddos. 

So. Pretty laid back all in all. My sister is only an hour away thankfully. :)


----------



## Mommy2missR

Had my 34w appointment today. Since DS is still breech, he has 2 weeks to flip and if by 36w he isn't head down, we will schedule a C-S for 39w. I have another growth US scheduled for 38w where we can check positioning again. If he is flipped, then I think we will switch to a scheduled induction at 39w. So down to a month and change till little man makes his debut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

Its scary to think these little ones will be here so soon I just hope we can move house before


----------



## MellyH

That's so exciting, Mommy2missR!!! Having an actual date. 

I was saying to my husband on the weekend that I didn't know how I was going to do this for another month, and then we heard from a friend that it looks like bad news at the 12-week scan, there's likely a genetic anomaly (trisomy 13?) that they are going to confirm with more testing. So I gave my belly an extra big hug and realised I should try to be more grateful!


----------



## MellyH

Also, what a time of year to be getting bad news - she finds out the result of the extra testing on Christmas Eve :( I hope it's a mistake on the scan.


----------



## Mommy2missR

It is a terrible time of year for it. I had my second miscarriage on Christmas Eve last year. Part of me had a small wish to have Alex decide to debut on the 24th this year, but that is super unlikely I hope your friends results on recheck are normal.


----------



## MrsLemon

Had my growth scan this morning.. it has`nt put my mind at ease.. according to the scan my baby boy currently weighs 5.9lbs and is predicted to weigh just under 11lbs at birth if his growth continues at the same rate another growth scan booked in 4 weeks and if situation is still the same inductions will be discussed...

Desperately hoping Its a case of growth scan inaccuracy.. its my first and the thought of an 11lb baby is petrifying me...


----------



## Mommy2missR

Mrs. Lemon, do you know how many oz/wk your LO is gaining? At 33+5, mine was weighing in at 5lb 8oz, gaining approx 8oz (1/2 lb) a week. So even though he is big, gaining 1/2lb a week, I'm still only looking at 8.5-9lb at 40w. Looking to be induced at 39w, so 8-8.5lb.


----------



## MellyH

Try not to stress, MrsLemon. The scans are so inaccurate! And your body was designed to have this baby. :D


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsLemon said:


> Had my growth scan this morning.. it has`nt put my mind at ease.. according to the scan my baby boy currently weighs 5.9lbs and is predicted to weigh just under 11lbs at birth if his growth continues at the same rate another growth scan booked in 4 weeks and if situation is still the same inductions will be discussed...
> 
> Desperately hoping Its a case of growth scan inaccuracy.. its my first and the thought of an 11lb baby is petrifying me...

That looks like a serious over estimation of both current fetal weight and also birth weight if it were correct to me. 

And if someone had told me ds was going to be over 10lb I'd probably have freaked out but he popped out just fine. 

Don't worry! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly i'm so sorry to hear about your friends baby :cry: This happened to a girl in another group i'm in and the results were confirmed as edwards syndrome (T13) and she had some agonising decisions to make, I hope they made a mistake, i really do. 

It really does make you very thankful to have belly full of healthy babies xx


----------



## Captain

Hope there was just a mistake with your friends scan Melly, really is a terrible time of the year to hear that.


Did some early morning grocery shopping today then stopped off at McDonalds for breakfast on the way home. We bumped into my OB at McDonalds which was kinda weird.. like oh hey, you're the man that gave me a pap smear enjoy your egg mcmuffin. It was like being a kid again when you saw your teacher outside school!

Edit: Posted this pic to FB this morning (on our way out shopping!) and it was pointed out that it's the first picture I'd shared during this pregnancy, so I thought I'd post it here too! 

https://i.imgur.com/T0PHc1o.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Well we're back from our trip to San Diego! Today is DD's second birthday and we're having a few kids over. :) I asked her what she wanted to do, and she wanted to eat cupcakes with her friends, so that's what she's doing!

Our vacation was a great reminder about why we live 2,200 km away. :haha: It came out that my mom revealed our chosen girl name to other people even though she swore she wouldn't. She and my brother spent one meal criticizing the name and trying to talk us out of it, and my mom lied and said I never told her not to reveal it, but I have the entire facebook conversation. We really should have not told ANYONE like we did with our daughter! Stupid, stupid!

Then we had to be on constant vigilance over FIL and forced affection since he kept picking her up, kissing her, etc. when she didn't want it. It made me sooo angry. I have a huge problem with forced affection but the in-laws get offended pretty easily (we stayed with them). It was exhausting. DD isn't allowed alone with them even for a second since FIL abused both boys growing up and I don't trust him. I'm so glad we're back!



MellyH said:


> Try not to stress, MrsLemon. The scans are so inaccurate! And your body was designed to have this baby. :D

Exactly! :thumbup: Don't trust the scan, especially the extrapolation. Unless you have something like uncontrolled GD or a pelvic structural problem, chances are well, well in your favour that you can birth this baby vaginally and that size wouldn't be an issue.

Melly, fingers crossed for your friend! Was this the AFP blood test? Did she receive high odds for something? Remember that they're just odds and don't mean something is necessarily wrong, and more often than not baby is just fine. Still, what a stressful time to worry!

I hope everyone else is doing well -- I can't believe it's almost January!


----------



## swanxxsong

UGH Feronia, that would drive me nuts. My ILs love to try forcing everything on my DD and it peeves me. I don't force her to give hugs/kisses when she isn't feeling it. I don't force her to eat a snack if she's not feeling it. Not worth the meltdowns! And they're always on her case. I know they mean well, but... yeah. :| I'm glad you're home!

Our name has changed and I believe it will be Joel Lucas. Long story short but two weeks ago there was a cookie exchange and my inlaws (aunts and all, the whole bit) gave me a few little mom-gifts, which is their family tradition apparently for second babies. It was very sweet and thoughtful! But they asked the name and I said we were leaning toward Lucas but "nothing is definite yet" and my MIL decided to make a big production how that's the name of my SILs ex-husband (backstory: not close with SIL at all, haven't seen her in three years and that's all on her), etc. etc. It made me really upset since she made a big thing of it and had never mentioned it before... and it bothered me. Glad it was said to my face before he came, but I just couldn't think about having his first name be Lucas and having her look at him thinking of the ex all along. Grrrr. 

Thankfully we weren't 100% sold on Lucas and had no middle name chosen. So we discussed over the past two weeks and agreed that we like using Lucas as a middle with Joel as a first name. Joel and Lucas were the two names we bantered between for months, so it seems fitting. :) We haven't told MIL or FIL yet and I'm dreading when they ask why we changed it. :| I doubt she meant to make me feel badly, but it was as though she kicked me since it was in front of everyone! 

Anyone else in major nesting mode? I have been deep cleaning my bedroom today to a disturbing degree. The other day I did my daughter's room and have been purging in the basement for a few weeks now. I have the intense urge to clean and clean and clean... just losing steam on getting it all done as fast as I want it! :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, they saw a heart defect on the 12-week scan that indicated trisomy 13, so they are having genetic testing (a blood test or an amniocentesis, I'm not sure) today and will get the results on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Feronia

swan, I'm the same way -- I'm not into forcing toddlers to do things like that. Especially at an age when they're learning about their own bodies and autonomy. I want her to know she has the right to control the way she gives and receives affection and that nobody has the right to force these things on her. Plus, he wouldn't force an adult into a hug or a kiss (I'd hope at least), so why is that suddenly okay to do to a kid? 

How frustrating about the name comments! I don't think your SIL's ex would be brought up if you revealed the name at birth though. If he's not in their lives anymore, your Lucas would be the important one in the family and the one remembered. So I wouldn't change the name based on that! I so regret telling my mom our name choices, though. We didn't tell anyone our name choices with DD, which was awesome because we only got positive comments about her name after her birth. I'm sure it would have been different if we told ahead of time though!

I have no idea about the accuracy of the 12-week scans, Melly, but my thoughts are with your friend. Amnios aren't usually done before 15 weeks, so if she's earlier than that it's most likely a blood test. Keep us updated! What an awful thing to go through, especially at this time of the year... :(


----------



## ttc126

Melly, I'm so sorry to hear about your friends baby :( I actually have a friend carrying a trisomy 18 baby right now. She's about 25 weeks now. Very sad they aren't giving her good odds. Praying for a miracle. And adding your friend to my prayers.

Feronia, very glad you're back! What a cute bday for your dd! That's so crappy your mom told your name :( I'm sorry. Forced affection drives me nuts too! Some relatives don't get it!

Captain you're glowing! :)

Swan I'm sorry you had to change your name! But Joel Lucas sounds great! hopefully no one gives you anymore of a hard time. I've been in super nesting mode for about 2 weeks now. It's exhausting lol! I certainly sympathize with the not being able to get everything done fast enough! Have you cleaned anything bizzare? I HAD to clean each individual bathroom tile. It was making me nauseous not to do it. haha! 

I had my ultrasound today at the perinatalogist office. They were happy with his brain scan. This little one is still breech. I go for my growth scan next Monday and the perinatalogist said we'll discuss delivery plans! They said it's likely (though not certain) they'll want to deliver him by 37 weeks! So I've got a lot to get done if that's the case! Tomorrow I'll see my OB so I'm curious what she'll say about everything :) Getting so close!


----------



## MellyH

Feronia said:


> I have no idea about the accuracy of the 12-week scans, Melly, but my thoughts are with your friend. Amnios aren't usually done before 15 weeks, so if she's earlier than that it's most likely a blood test. Keep us updated! What an awful thing to go through, especially at this time of the year... :(

I checked in with her today and it's actually a CVS, not an amnio, because otherwise they'd have to wait, like you say. And she's meeting with a genetic counsellor as well, hopefully she finds out more about the possibilities.


----------



## Pens

Thinking of your friend Melly and hoping all of the best for her. I sometimes moan about being pregnant and uncomfortable but always regret it after because I am so lucky to be having a healthy baby.

I hope your growth scan is inaccurate too MrsLemon, they usually are though! A friend of mine was told she was going to have a 10+lb baby and got induced 2 weeks early and her baby was only about 7lbs, so try not to stress too much.

Feronia a lot of people have tried to talk me out of my baby name too (we've picked Myah, I don't think I've shared that on here before) every time someone has asked what we're naming her they've screwed their noses up! I'm also dreading OHs family being all over the baby when she's here, they're very rude anyway and will just go straight up to her and pick her up and smother her and pass her around like she's their own. It really frustrates me, especially as their children (who are all under 10) have picked up their bad habits and the thought of them trying to pick her up on their own accord makes me mad! 

It was my Birthday yesterday and I went out for dinner but I couldn't even finish! I forced myself to eat my chicken breast and my stomach felt like it was about to pop open, I was so uncomfortable. I can hardly eat anything without feeling like a beached whale now.


----------



## Pens

Oh and has anyone heard from savvy? Been thinking about her a lot recently and was wondering if she's doing okay. Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

I think if you change your baby names due to other people's opinions you will always regret it! My baby names are a little unusable as my husband is from Abu Dhabi so they have traditional Emirati names. I am no longer bothered what other people think!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Pens said:


> Oh and has anyone heard from savvy? Been thinking about her a lot recently and was wondering if she's doing okay. Xx

I think about her often too, and would love to know how her and her little girls are doing x

One of the reasons i haven't mentioned names to anyone is for that reason, i know once they are here nobody will say a word about them, but i know if i mention it now my sister will come up with a stupid nickname that will put me off...


----------



## swanxxsong

We actually have 0 regrets over changing his name, thankfully. But at the same time we hadn't been 100% sold on it either. We just knew we liked Lucas but couldn't find a middle name we loved with it. At all! So I am thinking this is more just fate -- we will use Lucas, just not as the first name. :) No remorse here. Annoyance sure because how she went about it was, imo, tacky. If there was a familial issue with us using his name, I would have preferred being told in private than in public, iykwim. So regardless even though I was originally upset, I am pleased now as I do love the name we've cbosen -- AND he has a first and middle name now! 

So all in all I'm calling it a win. :) I just don't get why people feel the need to make rude remarks ever? I've only told one friend his name and she said "I prefer Lucas Joel. It sounds much better than Joel Lucas." 

So I'm telling people when he comes. F them all :) Yall are privy to the private knowledge! Haha. 

---

Praying that all goes well Melly!!! Please keep us posted for your poor friend! 

Feronia fwiw I love your daughters name! lol

I haven't had the urge to clean anything too odd I don't think. But I just want it all done. Deep cleaning in every room. Want the fridge spotless. Want to bleach the rubber shower curtain thing and bleach all the basement floors. I can't seem to focus myself on one task at a time bc I can't prioritize them. XD Nesting, bah!


----------



## Feronia

Pens said:


> Feronia a lot of people have tried to talk me out of my baby name too (we've picked Myah, I don't think I've shared that on here before) every time someone has asked what we're naming her they've screwed their noses up! I'm also dreading OHs family being all over the baby when she's here, they're very rude anyway and will just go straight up to her and pick her up and smother her and pass her around like she's their own. It really frustrates me, especially as their children (who are all under 10) have picked up their bad habits and the thought of them trying to pick her up on their own accord makes me mad!

Happy birthday! My biggest advice here is to speak up! You're the parent and you'll regret it if people treat your baby/kid in a way that you don't like. I've had problems with this and I hate kicking myself over not speaking up later on. :nope: But I always feel damn good about speaking up, even if it's awkward in the moment. 

Love the name you picked, by the way!

We weren't 100% sold on our girl name anyway, but I don't want them to think we changed it because of them if this baby is a girl and we decide not to use it. I'm glad you guys are settled on a name you love, swan! :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sending lots of good vibes to those mamas waiting on test results- i was so nervous for our nt scan. My heart breaks for anyone who has to deal with bad news about their lovely little baby :( ...a good reminder for me to be positive and thankful for my bump :) 

I love the name Myah- our niece is Mya and it is lovely for her now (18 months) and is a name she can grow into nicely too!


----------



## christina1612

So i know its quite late but ive just sent a request to join the facebook group x


----------



## Captain

Welcome back Feronia, sorry about your nightmare in-laws!

Happy birthday Pens, and I love the name Myah!

I've only told my best friend the name we've picked so far (Catelyn) and whilst I knew she'd have a good response regardless, I do think she genuinely loved it which was nice! My family still keep asking me on a name, and suggesting all kinds of Welsh names. It's funny but nobody else in my family has a Welsh name!! I don't get why they all think I should give her a Welsh name just because I live in Canada now!

DH has gone out for the day, is it wrong that I'm loving the peace and quiet? :haha:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

We've stopped sharing names too....kinda. But it seems to make our families more open to giving suggestions.....so I think they interpret our silence in the name department, as if we don't have a name picked. Haha

Anyone team yellow but have a parent bound and determined you are having one sex over the other?!?
My mom has been so adamant that we are having a girl, even buying pink things and calling it a she or her ALL the time!
My mommy intuition has been pointing to boy mostly, so it kinda makes me sad for her and scared whether she will be disappointed if it is a boy.... 

So, I've been on bed rest for a few days now and BP's have been pretty good. I decided to do some laundry, dishes, and clean floors today and low and behold my bp went up to 140/80. Ugh....guess that proves I need to stay on the couch....but its tough. DH is being awesome though, so the house isn't too bad of a disaster. Our dog needs a walk though....which I don't know if that'll happen because of dh's work schedule.


----------



## Feronia

OMG Wnt2beAMom, my mom is doing the same thing! I have no intuition either way, but my mom is insisting that baby is a girl and is calling the baby "she." It pisses me off when she says things to my daughter like "when your sister arrives" because she truly doesn't know and I don't want her influencing my daughter that way... To be fair, she insisted my daughter was a boy and that she had a psychic vision telling her so! :haha:

Hope your BP stays down!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Feronia...it annoys me so much! Lol But to influence your daughter like that...that's silly. Why confuse her like that?!


----------



## Feronia

Is anyone else having a ton of braxton hicks? Mine feel really tight and are coming every 3-9 minutes or so. I know it's said to call if you get 4 in an hour and so far I've had 10 in 40 minutes, but I do have an irritable uterus. They don't feel like labour contractions, they're just sort of annoying, but I see my midwife in the morning.

Edit: 13 in an hour. I'm going to go take a warm bath and see if that helps! I hope prodromal labour isn't starting THIS early. Last time, I dealt with this getting progressively worse from 37-40 weeks -- regular contractions all day that fizzled out at night. So. Annoying.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, I'm sorry I hope your contractions stop soon! 

I remember posting back before I found out that I was getting unreasonably mad when people would say i was having a girl this time. I felt so strongly they were wrong.I bet you ladies have intuition that's correct!

I had my ob visit today! We'll talk more next week but for now she's thinking of delivering me between 37-38 weeks as long as everything looks good enough that the perinatalogist thinks that's ok :) Getting so excited! if I get to pick a day I'll choose the 13th! So 3 weeks from now!


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry to hear that, Feronia! I hope fluids and some rest help calm things down. I've never had any Braxton hicks, so I can't quite relate, but they don't sound like much fun at all. 

Has anyone been having intense dreams? I know that's vivid dreams are normal in pregnancy but mine have been horrible. I will wake up a sobbing mess because many of mine involve someone I love dying or myself being given a diagnosis of a month left to live. I actually hate going to bed at night because of the dreams. The worst are when something happens to DH.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have been getting a lot more cramps and bh for about 2 weeks now, feronia. Thankfully my ob checked my cervix last week and that was definitely closed. It freaked me out a lot at first, but less so now as it seems to happen around the same time of day every other day or so. Mine start off strong and then eventually taper off, which my ob liked the sound of. If yours continue to pick up, I would definitely call your midwife. I hope by the time you read this they have stopped! (Mine also seem to be set off by Baby doing lots of moving).

Exciting to think you are that close to having your baby, ttc! Why would the 13th be your chosen date? (Just curious if it has any significance!)

Sorry about the dreams, miss eyre. I have has some weird ones since being pregnant, but not sad like that. Maybe you are just subconsciously extra worried about your loved ones as mommy hood is coming up? I find it overwhelming to really think about the Baby sometimes- how can you be so in love with someone you haven't met yet?! :flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia I hope they stopped! 

MissEyre I had 4 different intense and not particularly nice dreams last night, I don't usually remember them and I can't remember what they were but I know I was dreaming like crazy last night. Xx


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, my mom's bday falls on the 13th of her month so I just thought it'd be cute :) Lol! 
Glad to hear your cervix was nice and closed up! 

Ever since my little guy turned breech I have pretty much no contractions! Maybe 1 a day. I'm sorry for everyone struggling :(


Misseyre, I've been having crazy and bad dreams a lot too! With ds1 I had them all 3rd tri and then about a month after birth. Hope you can get peaceful rest soon!


----------



## Pens

Thank you for my Birthday wishes and nice comments on the name we've picked :hugs:

and I think I will end up stepping up and saying something if someone does something I don't like with her Feronia, the thought of doing it now makes me feel really awkward but I do think (and hope) that my motherly instinct will push through my shyness. I hope your contractions stop soon too! 

MissEyre I've had some really realistic dreams but not any bad ones *touch wood*. They have been really weird though! 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Quick pop in....

Great news Baby B, who is still small has grown 12oz in two weeks and his fluid levels have dropped back into normal range (75mm) - i am so relieved!!! Baby A is still oblique and showing no signs of moving so a c-section has been booked for 14th January..... 3 weeks today! OMG It's all of a sudden got very very real!
I go back for a scan in 2 weeks (hopefully 7th Jan) to make sure all is still well, Ob appointment again afterwards plus my pre op assessment should be the same day.... babies should be here the week after. This all just got very real!!

Merry Christmas everyone, hope we are all still cooking our little ones until at least 2015!! x


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh shells, how exciting!! And that would put you at 37 weeks which is great for twins. I'm hoping to get that far myself. What do you have left to do before then?


----------



## Pens

Ooo that's so exciting shells! It must feel so crazy having an exact date that they are coming into the world. Xx


----------



## Captain

Feronia - Hope they've stopped by now!

MissEyre - My dreams have stayed pretty much the same but OMG... this morning I'm laying in bed playing on my phone at around 6AM, and DH starts laughing in his sleep..like hysterical laughing..he eventually wakes himself up laughing and when I asked what he was dreaming about, he told me there was a cat drinking water from the stream, then went back to sleep! :dohh:

Shells - How exciting!! Three weeks is going to come along sooooo quickly!!

Edit: Eeek, forget to mention..a close family friend of mine back in the UK is pregnant with her fourth. Her eldest is 16 and is in school with my brother, this was very much a surprise baby for them as the three are now in their teens! Her due date is Boxing Day but she's been in hospital since yesterday, we're all keeping our fingers crossed she'll make it home for Christmas Day!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How exciting, shells- you have a date!!! And so glad to hear both babies are looking good :) 

If anyone remembers- we went to see my in laws for thanksgiving, and my BIL had a vomiting bug. This time everyone has come to us... and my SIL is throwing up this morning. I am a bit paranoid about tummy stuff anyway, but have been nuts about it being pregnant. Must someone always be sick?! I hope she feels better and nobody else gets ill.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks everyone it's such a relief to know they are both ok and everything is back to being great again! The chances of A changing position now is slim, so if i can make it til 14th great.... however if i do go into labour spontaneously before then, which is still a possibility, i will be asking them to scan and check position before having a c-section! 

looking forward to christmas dinner round mums tomorrow now :) 

surprisebub your family seem destined to bring bugs to you! I hope everyone avoids whatever is making her sick!

Captain hope your friend makes it home, my friend in the states posted on my fb 6 hours ago today about how she might beat me to delivery now i wasn't having mine today (due 30th dec).... she is now 7cm dilated and on her way in after declining a ambulance! So one of us is having xmas baby!

Melly i'm done!! I was making sure i was done by today just in case. We went for a coffee and cake to celebrate the good news, then went and did a little more shopping for bits and pieces, just nicknacks. I have however overdone it, i really must learn i can not walk for that length of time as my BH have been quite brutal tonight!


----------



## 2nd time

So most of my christmas prep is done but I now have bronchitis as do all the kids and my dad I havent been dr is it dangerous for pregnant women


----------



## Pens

I hope that everyone has a good Christmas tomorrow, me and my OH are going to my parents house for dinner and staying there for the night. This is the first Christmas that I won't be waking up in my parents house and I feel like I'm going to be quite emotional in the morning!


----------



## Feronia

Braxton hicks stopped last night when I went to bed. My midwife said it's fine and asked whether I did anything differently or drank any red raspberry leaf tea, and actually yesterday I had 2 cups and it was the first time I had any this pregnancy. She advised I limit it to one cup and see whether my uterus acts up before starting on a second. :haha:

Any news from your friend, Melly? Glad everything is going well with your twins, shells!


----------



## Pens

I think I might have eaten something a bit dodgy, just woke up about an hour ago to belly pains and had to rush off to the toilet! I then proceeded to be sick in the bath because I was still going on the toilet (sorry TMI!) 
Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## MellyH

Awww Pens, I'm sorry, that sucks. :(

Feronia, I thought I had posted! The CVS showed no trisomy 13!! They are looking further to make sure there's nothing else but that's the big worry crossed off the list.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> Awww Pens, I'm sorry, that sucks. :(
> 
> Feronia, I thought I had posted! The CVS showed no trisomy 13!! They are looking further to make sure there's nothing else but that's the big worry crossed off the list.

Sorry if I missed your post -- that is excellent news though! :thumbup: I bet she's so relieved!


----------



## bridgetboo62

yay 34 weeks today!
merry christmas everyone!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Merry Christmas ladies xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Merry Christmas all!!!!!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Merry Christmas everyone , hope you enjoyed yesterday. 

Feronia - sorry to hear , hope you feel better soon. I definitely know the feeling just keep drinking water & continue taking it easy.


----------



## MellyH

Merry Christmas everyone! Our house is fullll of people - we have my sister, my husband's sister, and his parents all camped out in various rooms around the house. :lol: I'm just hoping the plumbing copes!!!


----------



## crysshae

Merry Christmas everyone! 

That's wonderful news, Melly!

Pens - Hope it doesn't bother you too long. Keep hydrated as best you can. 

Feronia - Sounds like RRL works really well for you.


----------



## 2nd time

We have snow shame the kids are too sick to enjoy it


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hope everyone had a good Christmas!


----------



## Pens

Thankfully I was just on the toilet and sick the once! I drank lots of water and went back to sleep and felt fine when I woke up. 

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas. What did santa bring you? I got a lovely new camera and photo printer so I can take and print lots of nice photos of little one when she's here


----------



## Captain

Merry Christmas everyone, hope y'all had a good day!

Well no word from my friend who was due today. She went into hospital on Tuesday and was induced three times, no update since Christmas Eve so I hope everything's okay!


----------



## MellyH

Three times!!! Yikes, poor thing :(


----------



## dcm_mw12

Does any one gets those random moments when you just cry for no reason. I've been really emotional since starting the 3rd trimester. I have no idea why , I literally ball my eyes out for no reason. 

Then I ask myself "What are you crying for".


----------



## MellyH

I am crying very easily but there's usually an identifiable tip-off, like watching a new QANTAS ad earlier today. :lol:


----------



## ttc126

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! My dh was so sweet. Back for mother's day he and my son got me a beautiful ring for my first mother's day :) Well for Christmas he got me the matching necklace! He wrote a sweet card about how it was for Christmas and a happy new baby present. He said he wanted me to have jewelry remind me of each of our boys. It was so so so sweet. 

Pens, what a great gift idea! It will get tons of use I'm sure! 

Captain, I hope your friend is ok! 

Dcm and melly... I wish I was in a crying mood. instead I seem to have turned into a jerk! I have the shortest fuse and I was just in a horrid mood all day.

What are everyone's plans for the weekend? I'd really like to finish getting things ready! I spent today organizing the boys' closet and finishing their room. I need to have dh build the bassinet and help me clean our bedroom really well. Then I'd like to get our bags together.just in case. The baby's is almost ready but nothing is ready for mine. I even need to go get some clothes to wear home!


----------



## bounceyboo

^ I need to get started on mine too although I think im just going to wear leggings and ugg boots with a comfy top, im gonna be so sore after a csection I wont care whaat I look like lol!like you ive the babys bag ready ust wanna double check a few things in there etc, I have started picking up some stuff for my bag mainly just toiletries though ill get some more in the sales, nice pjs, ect, it feels like so long ago I was in there having my ds I cant rember what ill really need!!

hope everyone had a lovely Christmas, my little bo was so spoit he got o much stuff and was so cute he sai thank you to anyone that gae him presents without being promted and even said thanks santa for his presents xmas morning I love that boy!:cloud9:

on the other hand it was our first xmas as husband and wife I though dh would get me something nice a little keepsake, jelwerery, a bloody xmas card but no, I got nothing I spent the whole day on the verge of tear until we were alone and told him then I was so hurt,i made sure to get him something as I always do from ds, a card to him from ds and a husband card from me I got nothing


----------



## Izzie74

Yep. Strange things start me off crying too, usually when I am tired. Being looked after by my mum for 4 days has been amazing. Fully fed and rested. Not looking forward to going home tomorrow!

DH didn't get me no presents, but he didn't wrap them either. I ordered a nursing pillow online which he paid for, then he gave me some body shop shower gels which I love, but he said were too cheap to give to his mother. He tossed them on the bed on Christmas Eve when we were sharing presents. Mine to him of course nicely wrapped. Oh well!


----------



## 2nd time

Me and dh havent exchanged gifts at Christmas for about 6 years its not that were mean just doesnt seem to be anything we want now we alreafy have 4 beautiful kids although I wish we wernt all ill, lol


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry for those ladies whose DH's were insensitive this xmas :( 

Mine was actually on the ball this year and he made me cry (in a good way)... He bought me a pandora Charm for my bracelet.. it has 'mum, momma, etc...' written all over it in the shape of a heart, plus a little boy charm (i will have 2 but they didn't have it at the time) I cried my eyes out... who would of thought that i would get things with 'mum' on them... i never did, made me all emotional! 

Captain i hope you hear from your friend and all is well! Mine had hers within in about 8 hours of her first 'discomfort'


----------



## Pens

I'm so emotional lately too, my OH bought me a beautiful necklace for Christmas, I went to take it off for bed last night and one of the diamonds has fallen out. I was up for ages looking for it and all day today and I can't stop sobbing :cry:


----------



## 2nd time

Pens said:


> I'm so emotional lately too, my OH bought me a beautiful necklace for Christmas, I went to take it off for bed last night and one of the diamonds has fallen out. I was up for ages looking for it and all day today and I can't stop sobbing :cry:

It migh5 be naughty but I would take it back to the shop and say it had one missing it shouldnt fall out on the first day you eewr it anyway


----------



## MellyH

Yes, it certainly shouldn't go missing immediately, it must be under manufacturer's warranty at this point. 

I cried another three times watching Frozen with the family last night. :lol: Definitely on the verge of tears more than normal!

My husband and I agreed on no presents this year, so instead he bought the twins a Finding Nemo stuffed toy. :lol: Eventually he'll learn he has to buy two of everything if he doesn't want the kids to fight over them!


----------



## Pens

Before he bought it they got it out for him to see so I don't think I could get away with saying one has gone missing, but you're right it shouldn't fall out after wearing it after one day. It's not like a was running about like a hooligan either, I was sat down pretty much all day stuffing my face! I think he's going to take it back to the shop tomorrow and see what they say, but on their website it says they only exchange/refund if the item is unworn and resalable :growlmad: so not sure how much luck he'll have. If not we'll just have to see how much it'll cost to get a new diamond put in, but can't imagine it's going to be cheap, especially with baby due in less than 2 months and still have things to get!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lovely Christmas here. 

Pens I'd definitely return it that's so upsetting. 

Going home clothing - for those who need it, I'd just take whatever maternity wear you have clean, I was still wearing maternity for a good few weeks. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Last pregnancy I brought maternity leggings to come home in and had to get my mom to bring some pre-pregnancy ones. This time I think I'll just be doing what you say Ras as I've gained more than with ds1. 

Question for those experienced with sections.... What is even comfortable to wear home? I've got over and under belly leggings but not sure what would be good? I don't know csection is in my future for sure but I suspect it as he's still.breech and I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'd say overbump for in any case, I then swapped for belly band and my smallest underbump jeans after a few days but with c section I'd imagine that you want to make sure nothing sits on the scar. 
Don't despair ttc - still breech here and ds was breech/unstable until I was full term. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

If you do have a section ttc, your wound will be right on your bikini line so I would definitely go over the bump. I wore yoga pants and pulled the folded part of the waistband up over my belly. For the same reason, I would make sure you have some high-waisted 'granny' pants. I wore them for a long time after my section as I couldn't stand anything rubbing in that area! :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

Pens said:


> Before he bought it they got it out for him to see so I don't think I could get away with saying one has gone missing, but you're right it shouldn't fall out after wearing it after one day. It's not like a was running about like a hooligan either, I was sat down pretty much all day stuffing my face! I think he's going to take it back to the shop tomorrow and see what they say, but on their website it says they only exchange/refund if the item is unworn and resalable :growlmad: so not sure how much luck he'll have. If not we'll just have to see how much it'll cost to get a new diamond put in, but can't imagine it's going to be cheap, especially with baby due in less than 2 months and still have things to get!

If he bought it using a credit card you will be protected by that otherwise if they wont take it back u will be surprised how cheap lose dikonds are on ebay or other web sites dont worry not all is lost u could even claim on uour contents insurance, im a trained uk consumer lawyer so things like this get me all work motivated lol


----------



## Pens

Haha thanks 2nd time, I don't have a clue about things like this. He bought it on his debit card though. I'll let you know what they say tomorrow, I don't think I'll be going with him though, I'll end up crying in the shop!! I'm a wreck!! Xx


----------



## Pens

Oh and I haven't even really thought about what I'm going to be packing in my hospital bag! I probably should though. I think I'll take some over the bump maternity leggings and some comfy pajama bottoms to go home in. 

I noticed I've been having a little bit of strange nipple leakage over the past few days. This being my first time I don't know what's considered normal so I did freak out a little bit when I saw it. I took my bra off and there was a small, clear almost yellowish mark inside. I put some tissue in and the same happened again and earlier I looked down and saw a little blob of white/clear stuff coming out! Has anyone else had this? :blush:


----------



## MrsTM1

Pens said:


> I noticed I've been having a little bit of strange nipple leakage over the past few days. This being my first time I don't know what's considered normal so I did freak out a little bit when I saw it. I took my bra off and there was a small, clear almost yellowish mark inside. I put some tissue in and the same happened again and earlier I looked down and saw a little blob of white/clear stuff coming out! Has anyone else had this? :blush:

That's colostrum! Some people get leakage during pregnancy, some don't. I've been leaking since 14 weeks! It's just your glands doing what they are supposed to be doing, gearing up to feed baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

Yep, colostrum is 100% normal! I've had it since about 22 weeks this time. DD is still nursing.

For a c-section, I've heard that abdominal binders are great for recovery. They're good anyway for vaginal births for back support, muscle separation healing, and for getting a flat tummy back faster. I used one last time for 40 days (only took it off to shower) and I ordered a different one for this time. Some hospitals give you one after a c-section but if not, I totally recommend getting one.


----------



## MiniBump

Yes Pens, totally normal to leak and early colostrum is very yellow.

Have you put an old stocking or sock over the end of the hoover pipe and had a hoover round for your diamond? Hope you get something sorted! x


----------



## savvysaver

Trying to catch up with everyone here but not able to. I thought I posted an update last week but I don't see it. The twins are doing ok. We are still in the nicu but they have been improving and still need time to grow. No major problems and we are thankful for the great doctors and nurses taking care of them.


----------



## Feronia

savvysaver said:


> Trying to catch up with everyone here but not able to. I thought I posted an update last week but I don't see it. The twins are doing ok. We are still in the nicu but they have been improving and still need time to grow. No major problems and we are thankful for the great doctors and nurses taking care of them.

So glad to hear everything is going okay with you and the twins! Would love to hear more when you have the chance. :flower:


----------



## Captain

Great to hear from you Savvy and I'm glad the twins are doing okay!!

Well still no development from my friend, her husband posted on FB today to let everyone know they're doing okay which is a relief but still no baby. Can't belive she's been in this long and over Christmas, poor three kids at home too!!


----------



## MellyH

So glad to hear they're doing okay savvy, it must be hard having them in NICU though. :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

Glad the twins are doing well!


----------



## xxshellsxx

So good to hear from you savvy, we've been worried about you and your girls! Glad to hear all is well with you all, and like others, stats, names and info would be great when you get a chance :) x


----------



## RaspberryK

Good news savvy xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad to hear your girls are doing well savvy. Hope your well x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Glad you & girls are doing okay Savvy. Looking forward to hearing more when you have the chance x


----------



## ttc126

Thinking of you savvy! glad to see your update :)


----------



## MellyH

I'm hiding today from all the family who are still staying here until New Years. :lol: Hopefully they will forgive me. I'm just so tired and sore and swollen and headachey. I just need to sleep some more I think.


----------



## Pens

So glad to hear that the girls are doing well savvy.

I do that sometimes Melly, sometimes OHs family will come round to visit and I will feel so exhausted I just want to sit by myself instead of having to watch their kids be naughty and be bombarded with conversation.

Xx


----------



## Pens

I need somewhere to have a little rant and I hope some of you can understand. I'm sure I've mentioned on here before that my OHs family aren't my cup of tea (have parties every weekend with their kids upstairs every weekend whilst they're all drunk, palm off their kids to anyone, his nieces and nephews are awfully behaved, etc.) but we have just found out that his sister is pregnant with her 4th.
All of her children have different dads and have all been from short term relationships or one night stands and none of them see or have anything to do with them. As you can imagine, everyone thought she was absolutely mad as it turns out this was PLANNED because she wants to have a boy. I guess it wouldn't be so bad but the 3 she has now is a perfect example of what people don't want their kids to be like. The oldest is 9 and just got excluded from school for hitting teachers and swearing and the youngest who is 5 who will call her mum all of the names under the sun if she doesn't get her own way. 
We are constantly asked to babysit and have now refuse to have all 3 of them at the same time because they are too much to handle, especially now I'm pregnant. They will go through all of my things in my bedroom, all of my kitchen cupboards, locks themselves in the toilets, hit me in the belly (they do it because they know I'm pregnant!) and just don't do anything they're told in general. Even her dad has said that's it just going to be another kid for someone else to raise. I do believe her kids misbehave so much because they crave so much attention because they don't get it from their mum, so I can't imagine what it's going to be like when all of her attention is going to be on a newborn baby. 
Anyway, we went round there on boxing day to see them and I couldn't believe some of the stuff she was saying. She asked me if I was going to get extra baby things and at first I was really confused and I was like "what, no, why would I?" and she said "because when you babysit my baby you're going to have to have things for mine as well as yours"... I couldn't believe it. The thought of my baby even being around her kids makes me cringe. I've never met anyone like it. :nope:


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens that sounds like a nightmare, I have no patience for anything like that now I'm pregnant and your sil sounds like a nightmare and incredibly immature. I do not know how you didn't say your mind and I'm sure no one would blame you if you didn't look after her kids EVER! Xx


----------



## Feronia

Wow, what a nightmare! Agreed with Raspberry 100%. I'd steer clear away from them.


----------



## bounceyboo

Feronia said:


> Wow, what a nightmare! Agreed with Raspberry 100%. I'd steer clear away from them.

^ yup stay well away she sounds like trouble I feel sorry for her poor kids


----------



## MellyH

Yikes Pens, no bueno.


----------



## ttc126

Melly, hope you're feeling a bit better after a restful day :)

Pens, wow. There are no words for your sil. I seriously would have LOST IT on her!


----------



## crysshae

Savvy - So glad y'all are doing well. 

Pens - I agree with the others. Don't think I'd watch any of her kids, even one at a time.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Oh dear pens! Nightmare...


----------



## dcm_mw12

Have another nst, bpp, and my 3 week growth scan this today. I'm so nervous because I have severe iugr, I'm just so scared I'm praying baby has grown some more because I may get admitted to labor & delivery again and last time they were talking about inducing me. I'm just so scared at this point because I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Izzie74

Thinking of you dcm. :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Fingers crossed dcm xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Due to Christmas family craziness I was following the thread but never got the chance (or sometimes the ambition lol) to post anything. 

Now I'm sick as a dog. :( Hubby has been sick with bronchitis and an URI and he's on a couple meds due to how badly he got it. Yesterday we had DD in urgent care because she was acting very off and she also has URI. She's acting fine today, just has a horrible cough and a fever. But since she is acting herself we are pumping fluids and just giving light meds at night to help her rest. 

But me? They're thinking its sinus infection but since "we can't treat anything really" the PCP just said to drink a lot and rest. LOL. So encouraging, but I'm trying to follow instructions. My head feels like it'll explode! MIL came over Christmas Eve and when she arrived I noticed she was really sick, like, should be at a doctor sick. So I'm a little disappointed that she decided to show and ESP didn't warn us of her state first. However what's done is done and now I'm just trying to suppress my crazy nesting desires to actually rest awhile. lol. 

Hope you're feeling well Melly! 

Savvy glad to see a good update from you! Thinking of you all!! 

Pens that's just awful! What gall! Like the others said, I wouldn't even get tangled in that situation. Heck. No. lol. You're gonna be focusing on yourself and being a wonderful mama to your baby. She will have to find someplace else to take her drama! 

Big hugs DCM! :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

DCM - hope you get really good news!

Swan - My allergies started up about a week and a half ago. I started taking plain 4 hour Mucinex at night to keep my sinuses drained. It worked very well. Have you ever tried a Neti-Pot? That can be a lifesaver when you have sinus issues.


----------



## Feronia

Oh no, Swan, what a time to have your whole family sick! I think it's really inconsiderate that your MIL showed up when she was that sick... ugh. I'd be pretty mad about that. I hope you all can get some rest and feel better soon! It's so tough taking care of a sick toddler when you both are sick, too!

Fingers crossed everything goes okay with your tests, dcm!


----------



## ttc126

Good luck today DCM :) Try not to stress, if baby has to come now chances are good everything will be ok. Sometimes iugr babies just thrive once they're out. thinking of you!

Swan, you poor thing. I'm like feronia...would be extremely irritated your mil even showed up :( I hope you all feel better soon.

Right now I'm in hyper paranoid mode about getting sick. My grandpa, who we saw on Christmas, ended up in the hospital the day after with pneumonia. I feel really bad for him. My mom wanted us all to go over there either yesterday or today to cheer him up. I feel really rude but told her I won't go until later in the week because I just can not have us getting sick right now. 

Yesterday I was very morning sick :( It was awful. Last night ds was up crying and screaming the entire night and finally I just started crying because I got such a horrid headache :( Today so far is off to a rough start. Hopefully it will get better. I have my perinatalogist appointment this afternoon and growth scan. Hoping for a set delivery plan.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thinking of you, dcm! Good luck xx

Swan, that is awful- i hate it when you have to pay for a decision someone else has made! Feel better soon. 

Glad you were only sick once, pens. And I totally agree with everyone- just steer clear of her! Your new little family trumps any obligation to her! :) ...it is sad for the kids, but short of taking custody it doesn't seem like anyone can do much.


----------



## Captain

Pens - It floors me that there really are people out there like that. When my sister was with the father of her three boys they were both getting arrested a lot and our family were planning ways we could look after all three without them going into care/foster. It's tough seeing how the children get affected by bad parenting.

Swan - Sending you hugs! :hugs:

Has anyone else been looking at baby photos of themselves and OH's to try and see what their little ones will look like?! Since my MIL passed this summer we've had hold of all the photos we found at her apartment, lots of baby photos of DH that not even he'd seen before. I now have my mother trawling through her house looking for my baby photos so we can compare :haha:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Best of luck dcm!!!
Hope your all feeling better soon!


----------



## dcm_mw12

OK so everything is good , baby is now 3lbs 13oz. Not much but an improvement from the last growth and I'm so happy she's still growing. Such a relief, I have my next scan scheduled 3 weeks from now (on my birthday) so hopefully I'll get great news! :)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I swear you all have been keeping me encouraged and sane this while journey :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Excellent dcm xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Excellent news DCM :) x


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you crysshae! I do actually use a Neti - it is my favorite sickness "accessory" if there can be such a thing lol. I swear by them! 

Glad for good news DCM!!! How relieved you must feel right now! :hugs:

Oh ttc I am so sorry you're having a rough go. I hope you're well soon, and your grandfather too! 

Yeah I won't lie - I was not impressed that she showed sick. But what's done is done now sadly. I have been increasing my fluids immensely and I took a 90 minute nap with DD in the late morning. Feeling a bit better and she's acting like her normal self. LOL. So I figure I will keep laying low with her and with lots of fluids and rest for us both, we will bounce back!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh captain, I've been wondering that lately too! Been trying to decide if he will look a lot like his sister or not haha. Two of my friends from BNB had their babies in the past couple of months (both girls) and they are almost spitting images, in many ways, to their older brother and sister. But my sisters two look so different! So I'm curious to see how it will sway!


----------



## Pens

So glad that your growth scan went ok DCM and I hope that everyone that's poorly feels better soon. I've been feeling very drained over the last couple of days and just want to sleep, just hope it's pregnancy and I'm not getting ill. 

Thanks everyone for understanding, I don't like talking about it really because I feel like I'm being a massive bitch but the other day tipped me over the edge and I needed to vent. She really tries to guilt trip me into babysitting a lot which is why she will only ring me when she needs them looking after and never OH because he tells her where to go. I don't mind having 1 of the 2 youngest because it seems like when they're actually getting attention they settle down and I feel so bad for them because it's so noticeable that all they want is someone to listen to them most of the time. Every time all 3 of them see other people (regardless of whether they've just met them or not too, which is worrying) they are very in your face and want to hug you and sit on your lap. But the thought of them near my baby really makes my stomach turn, I have awful thoughts about them fighting/throwing stuff around her, or if they want to hold her what they will be like because they have no idea how to be careful or gentle :sick: OH has agreed that we will avoid them going near her for as we long as we can and it makes me feel better that he sees it and is on my side but it makes me feel bad that we'd be keeping her away from her cousins. I'd hate for her to pick up any of their awful habits as she grows up


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

That's great news DCM :)
Swan, I'm sorry your household got sick and MIL showed up sick.
My sister did too...not too bad though, just a cold. But if my dad tried telling her to wash her hands more frequently she would get mad and pretty much didn't even try to contain her sickness at our house. I might be getting it now but its not bad. A bit of a runny nose and last night I noticed my nose was plugged :(
I've been keeping my fluids way up because of the irritable uterus thing and I think that's helping with any cold symptoms too.
I had an nst again yesterday and the nurse said how active the baby is could be affecting my tightening too. I have another ultrasound on the 8th to see how baby, placenta, and my cervix are all doing.


----------



## MissEyre

So sorry for those of you that are sick! Hope you all recover quickly.


----------



## ttc126

Just got done at the perinatalogist! They set up my last appointments for the next 2 weeks and are planning delivery at 37 weeks! I see my ob in the morning so I'll see what she says about an actual date. He's still breech so I'm not sure what will happen with that although the perinatalogist told me I'm definitely not a candidate for a version.


----------



## MellyH

dcm, great news about the growth scan. :hugs: Still stressful though. 

swan, I'm sorry, what a rough week for your family. Fluids and rest sound exactly the solution. Glad the nap helped!

Wnt2beAMom, fingers crossed your cold doesn't develop into anything worse. And good luck with the scan!

ttc, sorry he's still breech, but how exciting to have an end date in sight. :happydance:

I had my almost-32 week check-up today, everything looks great. The twins are still both head down, both have plenty of fluid, both kicking away. :lol: She measured my fundal height, which is totally useless with twins but kind of fun nonetheless, and at 32 weeks I'm measuring 42 weeks pregnant! My husband's response was 'You're in bonus pregnancy!' :lol:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Wow ttc very exciting that's only 2 weeks away!


----------



## Pens

It's getting so exciting knowing that our babies are going to be making an appearance soon! I had a really weird dream last night where I gave birth to a baby with a MASSIVE head!!!


----------



## MrsLemon

Just got home from a week at the In laws for christmas and trying to read all i have missed :) 

now christmas has gone February seems so much closer..


----------



## Captain

DCM - Great news!!

Swan - It's funny, something we have absolutely no control over, yet can't help but wonder about! DH and I both had _very_ curly hair when we were young so we're hoping eventually, she will too!

Melly - Don't want to sound like a complete creep here but I think I saw you on Reddit last night? I was on the Baby Bumps section and there was someone with I think the same username as you expecting boy/girl twins in February?! I sound like such a complete stalker saying this I know but had to mention it :dohh:


----------



## RaspberryK

Ttc can you look into alternatives such as moxibustion, acupuncture and of course spinning babies? 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain said:


> Melly - Don't want to sound like a complete creep here but I think I saw you on Reddit last night? I was on the Baby Bumps section and there was someone with I think the same username as you expecting boy/girl twins in February?! I sound like such a complete stalker saying this I know but had to mention it :dohh:

I did this a few years ago when i was in the LTTTC section of these boards...I recognised someone from twitter of all places, completely unrelated to TTC, but we used to chat regularly on twitter and i felt compelled to pm her and let her know who i was as obviously LTTTC we spoke of some very personal issue relating to ourselves and our DH's. This world is so small it's unreal! x


----------



## imphope

Ladies, look! We have made it to over 800 pages on BnB! Wow. 

I had my 35 week checkup yesterday and everything is going ok. My blood pressure was high (144/92) and they said it could just be normal for later pregnancy. It has been a bit high the last three appointments. But no other signs for anything concerning. They re-took my BP after sitting there for a while and it was back down to 118/70 something. I wonder if I get myself worked up thinking about the BP and cause it to be high? As long as my doc is not concerned, then I am not either. Baby had a good HB at 140 and my fundal measurement is exactly 35cm. Doc said they may start to do cervical checks at my next appointment ( I start going weekly now) unless I have not had any contractions and would like to delay until 37 or 38 weeks. I may push that off until I feel something other than BH. So far, nothing feels remotely like labor or baby dropping or real contractions. I've gotten painless tightening, and that's it. 

I do think the baby was 'slightly' less active yesterday than normal, but I wonder if he is just running out of room? Less space to kick and more slow stretching movements. Is this normal or do they get more active at the end? 

Also, they mentioned they will do the GBS swab next appointment. I am really not looking forward to that. I unfortunately have developed hemorrhoids and am so embarrassed. I had them before pregnancy, and they never bothered me at all. But they have gotten worse since being pregnant. I am so self conscious about it and hope it doesn't become a big thing. Anyone else had this issue? I'm afraid I will have to have surgery after baby. :( 

Wow, this was quite a ramble for me. Guess I'm just catching up. Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the new year and our babies!


----------



## swanxxsong

Captain - agree! It's exciting to consider possibilities. My eyes are blue and my husbands are hazel. I was born with light brown hair that became golden curls through childhood and eventually dark wavy hair like I have now. His was super dark at birth and fell out to come in much lighter. It never got long enough to see if he had curls but he has wave now. And he's darker-skinned than me - he's full German whereas I am an Irish mutt haha:) and fair skinned with freckles. So we spent much time considering what of each she would acquire! 

She has blue eyes like me and had his dark hair at birth. Now it's blonde curls though. lol. And she has my fair skin but many of his facial features. 

The guessing games are fun!


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> Ttc can you look into alternatives such as moxibustion, acupuncture and of course spinning babies?
> Xx

Good ideas. I've read that moxibustion combined with acupuncture is really effective at turning breech babies. I was prepared to do all 3 if my baby was still breech around this time.


----------



## swanxxsong

imphope I developed hemorrhoids during labor with my DD. they did ease and go away on their own in time. No need to be embarrassed though -- they've seen it all. ;) and it's rather common. I know many women who've developed them during pregnancy and labor. Tucks pads were my BFFs. :) 

How exciting you're to your weekly appointments!!! My 34 week got bumped to Friday since I'm sick. I can't wait!


----------



## MiniBump

Are cervical checks done as standard over there?! Seems an odd thing to do and not something I would agree to! :nope:

Just wanted to share a sale bargain I have found in case any of the UK ladies are still looking for a monitor.

This video monitor with sensor pads is £75.00 which is extremely cheap - I have bought one and the daytime picture seems good quality - I haven't tried the sensor pads or the night vision yet so can't comment on whether they're any good but I thought it was worth a punt for the price and can be returned to a store for free if it turns out to be rubbish (will be testing it on DD before the baby comes!) https://direct.asda.com/Motorola-MBP25-BabySense-Bundle/002609400,default,pd.html?dual=0

There was a half price rear-facing car seat I was going to share too but that's disappeared so it must have sold out! Anyone else seen anything good?


----------



## MellyH

Captain, yes that's me!! There seem to be quite a few Bumpers over on Reddit, I've been 'outed' a few times now. :lol:

imphope, I have haemorrhoids here now too. *sad trombone* They're not too bad so far, no bleeding or anything, but they're certainly uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Ttc can you look into alternatives such as moxibustion, acupuncture and of course spinning babies?
> Xx
> 
> Good ideas. I've read that moxibustion combined with acupuncture is really effective at turning breech babies. I was prepared to do all 3 if my baby was still breech around this time.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm pretty much willing to try ANYTHING to avoid a c section! 

Xx


----------



## Izzie74

I had my 36 week check today, 2 days early. They are not seeing me again until 15th January. That seems a long time away. I'd like to have weekly checks for reassurance.


----------



## RaspberryK

Imohope - they have see everything before ... although I always find the weekly cervix checks bizarre as they don't really have any benefit imo. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Mini bump thank you for that link!!!! That is exactly what i have been looking for :thumbup:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Imphope...since I'm laying down lots now I've got hemmoroids too...and have bled twice now from bowel movements being too big...sorry tmi :(
I've been putting on cream and taking some stool softener to try and help....:( it's not too fun...

Also, that's weird your Dr isn't concerned about your bp but my Dr has me on bed rest with nurses visiting me 2x/week. Now, seems a bit overkill....it kind of worries me for birth...how easily she wants intervention. I'm going to make my birth plan tonight with dh and put in a bunch of the info from INA May's book in it for dh to refer to if she is insisting on something and he is feeling like he has no other choice. I'm planning to zone myself out and let him handle the big decisions, so I'll trust whatever he says.


----------



## MiniBump

xxshellsxx said:


> Mini bump thank you for that link!!!! That is exactly what i have been looking for :thumbup:

No probs! It's only designed for one baby (the other sensor pad is for when they're older and moving about) but I don't know whether you could use it for both as newborns or if you'd need two sets? I guess it's still cheap if you have to buy two!

The night vision is good. The only slight negative I've found so far is that the sound is always 'on' although I think the lights flash when there's noise so you could possibly turn the volume right down and watch for the lights but I haven't confirmed this yet. (I have an Angelcare at the moment which only kicks in when there's noise - cuts out the background hiss!)

Edited because I've now looked at the sensor part and it specifically states that it should only be used for one baby. It's actually a totally separate unit and doesn't connect to the camera/monitor at all. Need to check the alarm's loud enough to hear everywhere although I suppose the sound would come through the monitor anyway!


----------



## ttc126

Wow it's been busy here today! It's getting so so so exciting that we are all so close! :)

Had my ob appointment! She scheduled a c section for two weeks from today! But she hasn't given up on him turning and said if he turns we'll turn that day into an induction. I'm so excited :) Plus I'll be so relieved to have him here safe and sound since this antibody stuff has been very stressful! 

Ras and Feronia, I hadn't looked into acupuncture! I'm going to see if I can find someone here to do it in time (also someone who is affordable). I've been doing the inversions from spinning babies and he will often move from head up and on the left to almost transverse it feels like. But then he will just go right back! I guess many babies turn after 36 weeks so I'm going to keep trying up until the day of surgery :)

imp, I decline cervical checks too... I just think what's the point lol :) I had my group b strep test today. It wasn't bad at all! She didn't even really look so try not to worry too much :hugs: 

Wow izzie! That does seem long to go between appointments! I hope they can maybe see you a bit more for reassurance! 

I.hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## Feronia

There's also a way you can use belly wrapping to encourage a breech baby to turn. I'm sure there are videos on youtube!

It sounds really strange to me that a care provider would just say "I'm starting cervical checks next week." There's no benefit for them since they don't tell you how close to labour you are. You can walk around at 4cm for weeks or go from 0cm and 0% effaced to full-blown labour in a matter of hours. It's really not a good way to predict when labour will happen, and often it's discouraging to hear that you're not dilated, effaced or engaged. Unless there's a reason to do them, I'm avoiding them. They also increase your chances of infection.

My midwives *ask* me if I want something, and are used to me declining everything, lol. No cervical checks for me. Last appointment I put on record that I'm declining the GBS test, vitamin K after birth (unless there are signs of trauma), eye drops, and circumcision. I made all of these choices last time so it was like a 3 minute conversation with absolutely no pressure. I love my midwives! :D Since I hemorrhaged last time, she asked whether I wanted active or physiological management of the third stage, and after much consideration I think I'm willing to do another physiological third stage but we moved the time to intervene with after-birth pitocin up a bit to the first signs of excess bleeding. I feel delayed cord clamping is really important, and part of active management includes immediate cord clamping, so no bueno.


----------



## Captain

shells - it's crazy sometimes how much of a small word it really is, there's times I've been the opposite side of the world and have bumped into someone from my home town back in Wales..mad!

Melly - Yay! I knew it was too much of a coincidence to _not_ be you! I like reading the stuff there but I think last night was the first time I posted in that section, I'm usually in the ice hockey or soccer areas :haha:

imphope - I was beginning to think I had them the other day, but I'm really not sure as I've never had them before. I have my next check up in the morning so I'll probably bring it up then.

ttc - Congratulations on having a date! That's so close from now I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

My friend finally had her baby this afternoon! A whole week after going into the hospital and being induced three times, as well as missing christmas with her three children! A happy and healthy little girl, I'm sure they can't wait to get home!

Today I asked my neighbours about being on hand when the time comes and they were great. They've offered to pick up DH from the airport if he needs to fly home from work for the delivery (and chances are, he will), and will stay with me/take me to the hospital etc if need be. I feel so much more relaxed now!

Hope I didn't miss out replying to anyone.. there was a lot of posts since I last looked!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Interesting re: cervical checks... I would like to know if I am dilated as I have had bv more than once now while pregnant. Because of that I really hope mine will stay closed until delivery day. I guess i would like to know my status in terms of when to really keep a close eye on things. 

Yay! You have a date, ttc!!!! How exciting :) you have done such a good job for your baby. 

I am curious as to where everyone is feeling movement at the moment? A couple of weeks ago for me it was big rolls all over. Now I seem to get the odd big roll + taps very low (ie. At my pubic hair line) or the odd push under my right rib. I have a growth scan tomorrow- i can't wait! I suspect she is head down, and will be surprised if they say otherwise! Also just anxious to see the fluid level, placenta and her growth are all good.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, you're so brave to try physiological 3rd stage again! Hemorrhaging was one of the scariest things I've ever experienced and I really really hope you do not have to deal with it again. I'm so glad you have such a great caring midwives! I think being able to trust your providers makes everything so much easier. I hate feeling pushed into things so that's great they listen and don't judge and force.


Captain, I'm sure you're so relieved your neighbors are willing to help :) Also great news about your friend! 

Surprise, I think I might be curious about my cervix if I were in your position. I certainly was interested in knowing last time! I feel movement low low on my right side. But it's pretty clear that his head is up because of the super hard bulge at my ribs. I feel the occasional lighter movement on my upper right side. No rib kicks here!


----------



## Feronia

ttc126 said:


> Feronia, you're so brave to try physiological 3rd stage again! Hemorrhaging was one of the scariest things I've ever experienced and I really really hope you do not have to deal with it again. I'm so glad you have such a great caring midwives! I think being able to trust your providers makes everything so much easier. I hate feeling pushed into things so that's great they listen and don't judge and force.

It was scary for sure! But the way they dealt with it afterwards was totally fine and I never needed to transfer to the hospital or to get a transfusion, so I figure if they just respond sooner with a shot of oxytocin and uterine massage (ugh, as much as I hated it), it will be fine again. :flower: Plus, it was due to an incredibly long labour and a tired uterus, so I don't think that I'm necessarily predispositioned to hemorrhage again. They're checking my iron and blood levels again just to make sure I have enough blood in case I end up losing a ton of it again though!

I feel like baby is realllly low lately. I actually checked for my cervix the other day and accidentally felt the baby's head almost right away, and it did seem SUPER low. So weird. That explains a lot of the discomfort I'm in, haha...


----------



## MellyH

Feronia, my in-laws commented yesterday that my belly seems to have dropped even in the last five days! Sheila is very low in my pelvis at the moment.


----------



## MiniBump

I was up for a couple of hours in the night having a ton of BHs. I had a drink, walked around and then managed to sleep but I'm still getting quite a few this morning and it's a bit unsettling! Anyone else noticed an increase recently? Baby was also moving around an awful lot with loads of activity right down in the middle at the front which I haven't felt before so I'm not sure if the movement was triggering the contractions (which felt more intense than before but still not painful) or the other way around! :shrug: I've considered the possibility of infection but I don't have any symptoms so not sure really and I'm not due to see the MW for another 2 weeks.

I think if it carries on today, I might go and get checked, don't want her coming just yet!

Edited because (TMI sorry!) I just felt an urge to open my bowels and after doing so I feel MUCH better and the BHs seem to have stopped. Perhaps I was just backed up and that was irritating my uterus?! I don't really care as long as they've stopped, lol!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

TTC is your date the 13th?? Mine is the 14th :thumbup: 

Minibump the sensor pads are not recommended for twins that co sleep in a cot anyway, it's more having it there if i decided to separate them, i hopefully can order a second pad directly from the company :) My BH can be caused by strong movements and if baby pushes his back out (which he does far too often!) x

All this haemorrhaging talk is scary! Hope it doesn't happen for you ladies this time around.

I have just received a text from the hospital with a reminder for my outpatient appointment on the 7th at 3pm..... which i guess is my pre op assessment for the c-section! I've not had a letter yet lol I have Ob that morning at 11.20, i should have my scan before that but haven't had the time come through yet either, so if the 3pm one is my pre op looks like i'm going to be spending a good few hours at the hospital next wednesday lol :dohh:


----------



## bounceyboo

hey ladies how are you all doing? haven't been on here in a few days, well babies bag is finished and mines nearly done, just have to add last minute things like makeup and snacks, picked up a few bargains in the sales for my bag, has one else packed theirs? getting exciting come tomorrow we are due next month!!cant believe it its gone by so quickly this time!


----------



## Izzie74

I've packed baby's bag, but not mine yet! Not sure why I'm delaying as I have almost everything to go in it apart from nursing bras, which I'm planning on being measured for next week. Guess I want to hope that she does hang on until near her due date at the end of January!


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump, glad your BHs stopped! I still get them every day quite often in the late afternoon and evening until bed. I think this is just normal for me, though.


----------



## ttc126

Shells! Yes I'm the 13th :) So exciting you're the 14th! I am a little nervous mine isn't until midday I'm surely going to throw up! Still suffering morning sickness here :( Let me know how your pre-op appointment goes! I have an ob appt Monday, perinatalogist appt Tuesday and the next Monday then preregister at 5pm that night. 

I still have no bags packed for the hospital!


----------



## ttc126

Mini bump I'm glad they stopped for you! I've been having a lot more even though he is breech. For awhile I had none. I think it's normal to have them increase but be careful! Hoping they stay away!


----------



## Pens

I haven't packed anything and still haven't got my new moses basket yet :dohh: I think it's still a bit strange to me that this is really happening. 

I bought some maternity pads the other day (Asdas Little Angels if anyone has used them??) and was wondering how many is recommended to stock up on.


----------



## ttc126

I always erred on the side of too many pads pens! I think at first I used 12-14 a day (mainly to feel fresh). But you're not going to want to go out and get them. My bleeding stopped at 2 weeks postpartum but then I hemorrhaged at 3 weeks pp so I think I went through about 4 packs.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Sorry this may be a weird question...can we use like menstraul pads after birth? I have a pack and a half leftover. They are Always Overnights....will that not be good enough?


----------



## MiniBump

Thanks all, I've been ok today so we'll see how tonight goes. She's always more active at night so maybe this is just my new normal?

Wnt2beAMom, they will probably be ok after the first few days. I think the midwives prefer you to use maternity pads at first because it's easier to monitor the amount of blood loss than with the ultra type.

Pens, there are bargains to be had with moses baskets at the mo if you haven't already bought one!

No bags packed here but I have started getting stuff together.

Izzie, you may want to wait until after the birth for nursing bras because your size might change when your milk's 'come in'. I wouldn't buy too many now just in case!

Can't believe how soon some of these babies will be here! Only seems like yesterday we were getting fed up waiting for 12 week scans! :wacko:


----------



## imphope

I am due one month from today! AHHH! That seems so far away, yet so close. Know what I mean? I started gathering things for my bag, but won't put it all together until closer to due date. I'm sure I will over pack, but hey- First time mom here. :) I'm getting excited! 

I think my BH are more common when my bladder is full or if I am moving around too much. I still cant really feel them unless I touch my belly and it is really hard. But emptying my bladder and then resting seems to make them go away. Anyone else get this same feeling? 

I don't plan to have cervical checks until 38 weeks (standard at my OB) unless I think I've had actual contractions. Right now I feel like my baby is so cozy in there and he hasn't made any moves toward an early delivery. I guess things can change in an instant, but for some reason I feel like he may be a late baby. Even though I'm due Jan 31st I bet he will be a February baby after all. :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

My bags are packed and by the back door - had them done and in the car on xmas eve just in case the scan didn't go well, but thankfully our plan worked and we got to bring the bags home again lol

pens - I have bought the little angel pads too, i have no idea what was good or not, i also wondered if the always pads would do too! 

I just realised i didn't pack snacks in my bag.. DH will have to bring me some when the time comes lol

TTC... I don't have a time yet on the 14th, i'm guessing i'll be early as they will want me done and dusted with two to sort out lol 

I'm going to have to ring the ultrasound department and/or the Ob as i got my scan letter today for the 7th (still not got the pre op letter they text me the reminder for this morning lol)... they have booked my scan for 20 minutes after the ob appointment which is pointless :dohh: 

7th is a busy day lol


----------



## Pens

Thanks ttc, I like to feel clean so I'll probably end up over stocking, but better to have too many anyway!

And thanks MiniBump, do you (or anyone else) know anywhere with a good deal on moses baskets with a stand? I'm in the UK


----------



## MiniBump

Pens, look at Precious Little One, Asda Direct, Tesco Direct, Argos, Mamas and Papas and Mothercare, I think they all have offers on but it depends what you want and whether you want to buy the basket and stand from two different places.

Shells, Argos have the same sensor pads with a different monitor for £99.99 - I think the monitor might be a newer model because it has sound activation and sensitivity settings. Just thought I'd let you know in case they were worth the extra £25 to you!

I've got Little Angels pads too! No idea what they're like but it's gonna be messy whatever so I figure it doesn't matter!


----------



## RaspberryK

I picked up a moses basket and stand for 99p in the next village off eBay with ds and got a new mattress which was about £10 ... glad I did as we didn't use it for long at all.
xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I just got back from my scan- I was completely wrong on position and baby is breech! 

The dr said something interesting for anyone else with a breech baby in third tri- that raises the risk of hip dysplasia after brith and should be mentioned to your pediatrician (especially for girls). It was standard to scan the hip joints in Switzerland, but apparently is only done here if they know of any risk factors. 

I am going to get working on my hospital bag in the next couple of weeks. I can't believe some of our due dates are as close as four weeks away!! I still have 7 to go, which seems like a long time!


----------



## 2nd time

Happy new year ladies


----------



## crysshae

TTC - When pregnant with my daughter and she was breech, my doctor suggested I sleep with my bum propped up on a pillow. She had turned at the next appointment. 

Some of you will be having your little ones so soon. Exciting!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Pens

Thanks MiniBump :) 

And happy new years everyone! We are (almost) officially in the year that our babies are going to be born in :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

Omg my baby is due next month , double omg I move houee in 4 days


----------



## Feronia

Breech babies -- spinning babies, acupuncture, chiropractic (Webster technique), moxibustion, and swimming. I'd try all of those things liberally! My baby was breech at 26 weeks (I know, still super early with plenty of time to turn), but I started by doing spinning babies inversions and he/she turned head down within days. 

And omg, I can't believe that tomorrow I can say that baby will be born "next month"! Ahh!
My daughter just took off her pants, threw them across the room, and downed a shot glass of apple juice. I guess she's getting ready for the new year as well. :haha:

Ohhh and I forgot to say that I finally got the wrap for this baby while on vacation! I love it sooo much! Here's me testing it out on DD. I can't wait for newborn snuggles. :cloud9: It was nice to wear skirts in California, haha! I don't have that luxury here.
 



Attached Files:







10882384_1051997811492629_4996457831421830662_n.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, how funny your baby is breech too! I was thinking maybe based on movement's you were describing. Hope she turns for you! And definitely get her screened for dysplasia. We just got my first ds cleared by the pediatric orthopedic surgeon last week because he had signs of dysplasia. He wasn't ever breech, but I did have low fluid which is another risk factor. Thankfully he's fine but I will definitely be getting this baby checked! 

Feronia, great wrap!!!!! 

Cryssie! Thanks for the idea! I will try it out tonight! 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> Surprise, how funny your baby is breech too! I was thinking maybe based on movement's you were describing. Hope she turns for you! And definitely get her screened for dysplasia. We just got my first ds cleared by the pediatric orthopedic surgeon last week because he had signs of dysplasia. He wasn't ever breech, but I did have low fluid which is another risk factor. Thankfully he's fine but I will definitely be getting this baby checked!
> 
> Feronia, great wrap!!!!!
> 
> Cryssie! Thanks for the idea! I will try it out tonight!
> 
> Happy new year everyone!

Yep... I was 100% off! What I thought were kicks up high were headbutts ;) and the low down 'punches' were kicks. Trickster little bub/clueless first time mum...! ;)

My Swiss nanny family were told that baby wearing is very good for getting hips into the right place if you wrap them in a hug hold so that their legs are in a kind of frog position: https://mobywrap.com/pages/instructions-for-moby-baby-carriers
Their elder daughter had dysplasia and needed a brace for a couple of months, but neither of their twin girls did :) 

So glad your son was cleared, ttc! :) it seems like it should be a standard check... why isn't it?! 

I would like her to turn and will look into some of your tips, Feronia :) swimming certainly sounds like a good start! At the end of the day, I am ok with a c section if it ends up being my best bet. I will let baby know the pros and cons, and then she can decide ;) I am pretty sure that I would decline a version and just do the section if she is still breech in a few weeks.

Happy new year, ladies! I can't believe all these babies are due THIS YEAR :)


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, how long before they actually worry? My ob said lots turn before 37 weeks but I've heard other doctors worry at 35. I don't blame you for not wanting a version. I didn't want one, but my dr wouldn't do one on me anyway. You have to be a good candidate I guess certain factors make it unwise for some pregnancies. 

And thanks :) I was so relieved he is fine! And I do think it's standard for pediatricians here to check manually for catches and clicks but the ultrasounds are only done on babies with risk factors.


----------



## MellyH

Aargh, hopefully all these bubbas get their heads down ASAP!!

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Happy New Year everyone xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

From what my doc said- we will see where she is at my next appointment (35 weeks) and then discuss what to do if she is still breech by 36. She said they usually settle by 36, but some turn later (for better or worse!). So, I guess that if she is breech at 36 weeks we start to discuss a cs. My doc mentioned a version today as an option we would discuss after 36 weeks, but it didn't seem like she was that into the idea. I looked up some info- it is successful something like 55% of the time and there are some big risks. So, in my mind the risk is too big for a fairly low rate of success. I can see why they don't even consider it if you have any kind of complication.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy new year!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Happy new year. Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Happy New Year everyone! 
xx


----------



## MrsTM1

Happy new year everyone!

My midwife said that as long as baby is head down by 37 weeks for me, I'll be good to go for a homebirth. I'm thinking about starting to do the inversions from spinning babies, but I'm already having some trouble breathing while laying down. Does being in the inversion position make it difficult to breathe sometimes?


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy New Year ladies! 

I need to get my head out of my butt and pack my hospital bag. I keep getting anxious about doing so. Last time I packed mine on NYE and she came a week later. So I think my brain is being stubbornly superstitious in thinking packing too early will make him come early too. :haha: totally irrational of course so I need to get it together. 

Been having BH a lot lately. My coughing fits seem to not help. Just keeping hydrated and trying to rest a lot!

Love your wrap Feronia! Man I would love some warm weather! Haha. 

Fx for all these breech babies!!


----------



## Feronia

Hope you feel better soon, swan! Being sick and pregnant sucks majorly. 
I wish I was still in warmer weather, haha. I'm back in below freezing Canada so I'm in giant unstylish maternity coats again. :haha:

MrsTM1, I do remember the inversions being uncomfortable and it makes sense that you'd have difficulty breathing with a big belly upside down!


----------



## jmandrews

Happy New Year! Woo hoo we are going to have 2015 babies any time! We starting this year off with many blessings! Hope everyone is staying healthy. Seems like everyone is sick that I know including my daughter. Poor little thing. She did make it to midnight to ring in the New Year for the first time! :) trying to soak up these last special moments with just my sweet little girl.


----------



## Captain

Happy new year everyone!

DH and I had a great day yesterday. It was his birthday so we went out for breakfast before going to my OB appointment, then I took him to this farm up island that make their own wine and cheese! We then got invited to a little get together with our marina owners and a couple of other liveaboards at the pub here before some of our neighbours came over for dinner.

As for my OB appointment, this one was with the older OB, instead of the usual student I get. He had a huuuge feel to try and work out which way baby is, and he couldn't work it out! He said he _thinks_ she was head down but couldn't say for certain! He also looked back on the ultrasound results as I haven't seen him since I had it done, he said the technician left out the gender determination part which has got me a little worried!

And hospital bags... I've bought all I think I need but haven't put it in my bag yet. I'm hoping to get it done today if I can drag myself off the couch!


----------



## 2nd time

Is no ine cincidering a vaginal breech delivery my baby seems to be breech and my mudwife us happy ti go vaginal am I badly informed


----------



## SurpriseBub

Reading over the page, I can't believe all these tickers saying things like '34 weeks pregnant'!!!! :) I wish now that I had asked my doc when she would suggest we schedule a planned cs if i go that way. When is normal? 37 or 38 weeks? Ideally I would like a vaginal birth... it would be super exciting to have a date though, too!

In the US it seems like a c section is standard for breech babies. Not sure if some are more open to it- especially if you have had other babies already/pregnancy is complication free etc?


----------



## Feronia

2nd time said:


> Is no ine cincidering a vaginal breech delivery my baby seems to be breech and my mudwife us happy ti go vaginal am I badly informed

No, you're not badly informed. Plenty of midwives (and some OBs) are happy to attend vaginal breech births, it really just depends on their level of experience and training with breech births. It's a skill that not every care provider has, but when they do, it's a perfectly safe option (for frank breech presentations). It just sounds like your midwife is comfortable with breech.


----------



## 2nd time

Well seing as this us number 6 and the last five have been vag births with no real complications I guess im orob a safer bet than a firwt timer obviously if baby us transverse a natural labour would be out of the question. Id jyst feel cheeted if I had ti have a section labour is my fav oart of oregnancy


----------



## RaspberryK

Definitely would opt for vag breech birth here! 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

I know a lot of people opt for vaginal breech births! I hope you can have one 2ndtime! My hospital (only one my ins covers) has a policy against them. Though I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to try if it were allowed. 

Captain, that sounds like a wonderful day! I hope you can get your bag packed today! 

Swan, I'm like you. Nothing packed and I'm actually on a deadline now! I.laughed so hard at your post :) Pull your head out...Lol. I read it to my dh and he said "that's what you need to do!".Lol! :)

Surprise, 39 weeks is standard for c section for breech in the US. I'd be doing that if it weren't for the antibody issues. The monitoring is unreliable after 36-37 weeks so out he comes! I was hoping for 39ish weeks but am not willing to chance a stillbirth. (not to be upsetting).

Happy New Year everyone! I hope it started off great!


----------



## bubbamadness

Happy New Year everyone! Hopefully all bubbas will be head down soon. Find out on 12th when c-section will be booked. Cant wait to start the count down til my little bub is here xxx


----------



## MrsTM1

2nd time said:


> Is no ine cincidering a vaginal breech delivery my baby seems to be breech and my mudwife us happy ti go vaginal am I badly informed

It all depends on your midwife and region here in the UK. Some regions 'allow' them, most do not. 

From what I've researched (which, I admit, isn't much for breech), I think that most breech vaginal births go perfectly fine, so long as mother is relaxed and in a good position (have read that all fours is a good one), doesn't push once it's realised that baby is breech (just let the contractions get baby out), and no one touches the baby until the head is out (if it's hanging, let it hang as gravity will help, supporting babies body or pulling on it can hurt baby and mum). I'd be willing to try it, but I don't think my midwife would be willing to try on her own. Maybe with a few more midwives present she would though.


----------



## MellyH

I tried some of the inversion positions back when Bruce was first breech (a few months ago now) and I found them very uncomfortable and breathless and nauseating.


----------



## jmandrews

I'm pretty sure Brecken is head down now and in position. :) really hope he stays I'm there until Feb. DH has to travel on jan 27/28th makes me so nervous!


----------



## MiniBump

Happy New Year everyone!

Another trip to hospital for anti-D on NYE for me after walking into a door handle (duh). Only just made it home before midnight! Whilst I was being monitored, a lady came in who was in labour. She seemed fine and was talking to me but within 10 minutes was screaming her head off, declared fully dilated and rushed off to the labour ward! I was quite scared!

I was a breech vaginal birth back in 1979. They tried to turn me so they obviously knew, despite the lack of scans, but still allowed my mum to birth me (on her back and in stirrups too, no doubt!) She says they used forceps on my bottom because I ended up black and blue but all was fine. Do they find it scarier now because, in general, babies are bigger so more chance of complications or birth injury (and being sued!)? :shrug:


----------



## bounceyboo

id personally be afraid almost to have a breech birth, id opt for a csection, the closer I get to my due date the sadder I am I will never get my vaginal birth because of the size of my babies and I cant/wont be able to get them out safely because im not a big person myself at least that's what I was told along with having a wk over due with my ds, failed induction and he almost died during labour they don't want to take a risk with me again so im going to be booked in for a csection at 39 weeks and if we have another then ill have no choice but to have a csection then, ill do whatever it takes to get my babies here safe and sound but sad its come to this


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies i'm so excited!! Midwife has just been and i have a head down baby on the right!! He is not engaged and she doesn't want me to get excited because the 'oblique' one is now fully on the left and now properly breech (which means his legs are out of the way now and no longer covering the exit and his head is in my ribs!) but his bum could still get in the way of the others head (which is right over my pelvis)! But YAY.... C-section MIGHT not be the only option now! She said the painful BH are the real deal and thats what has changed their positions, she said i've dropped and they are getting ready.... OMG i'm so happy xx i'm measuring 43 weeks, both heartbeats are fab, the movements are great ... perfection x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Happy new years to everyone, hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells that is fab news!!! Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Bounceyboo - I'm really sorry you've been made to feel like that, really saddens me that a lot of doctors tell women they probably couldn't birth naturally when in a lot of cases it simply isn't true. 
Of course now you've had one awful experience I don't blame you at all for choosing to go for c section. 
Xx


----------



## Mommy2missR

Happy 2015 all! I find out on Tuesday if DS is still breech and get to schedule my section. I am hoping to schedule it for 1/22/15 which means that Alex will be here in less than 3 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Feronia

Great news, shells!



RaspberryK said:


> Bounceyboo - I'm really sorry you've been made to feel like that, really saddens me that a lot of doctors tell women they probably couldn't birth naturally when in a lot of cases it simply isn't true.
> Of course now you've had one awful experience I don't blame you at all for choosing to go for c section.
> Xx

Totally agree. In the vast majority of cases, there are no size differences that prevent natural birth. It was different in a time when women were more likely to have structural problems like rickets due to vitamin deficiencies, but not now, unless there's a true pelvic injury or something like GD that complicates the size. Tiny women birth 10 and 11 lb babies all the time, and fetopelvic disproportion is WAY over-diagnosed, unfortunately. I totally understand you opting for a c-section after such a bad experience. This isn't directed at you or your situation, bouncyboo! :flower:

MiniBump, I think you hit the nail on the head with the fear of being sued. Frank breech birth is perfectly safe if the care provider is well trained. I'm not sure why there's so much fear of it though! I've read plenty of studies showing similar outcomes to cephalic birth, and it's well known in maternity circles that there's no good reasons certain hospitals outright ban it. :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

34 week appointment today -- so glad, too! I've been having a ton of BH lately and though they've not changed in intensity or had any pain accompanying them, their frequency has become a bit disconcerting. So I am hoping they have good news for me today! Hubby's like, "Maybe we better pack your bag before your appointment... just in case...?" So... maybe I should go do that? :| lol.


----------



## SurpriseBub

bounceyboo said:


> id personally be afraid almost to have a breech birth, id opt for a csection, the closer I get to my due date the sadder I am I will never get my vaginal birth because of the size of my babies and I cant/wont be able to get them out safely because im not a big person myself at least that's what I was told along with having a wk over due with my ds, failed induction and he almost died during labour they don't want to take a risk with me again so im going to be booked in for a csection at 39 weeks and if we have another then ill have no choice but to have a csection then, ill do whatever it takes to get my babies here safe and sound but sad its come to this

Awwwww, so sorry you feel like you won't get the birth you want :( I am very much fine with either as I can see benefits in both vaginal and section births.

Caesarean has a lot of pluses in terms of the baby's safety... I say try and focus on those and all of the positives you can come up with :) (I think fewer problems with incontinence afterwards was another cs plus I came across!)


----------



## Pens

Had my midwife appointment today and the path lab messed up my bloods AGAIN so I had to go back to the hospital and get them taken again. Apparently they put the blood for glucose in the wrong tube and even labelled it that they had done it wrong before I had left! :dohh: 
but on the bright side baby is head down and everything else is looking good. 
Hope everyones breech babies turn in time xx


----------



## MellyH

Shells, that's awesome about the right baby being head down!!! Fingers crossed the stars align and you get to try for a vaginal delivery if you want.


----------



## MellyH

Swan, good luck at the appointment today! Hopefully the BH don't mean anything and baby is safely cooking away in there for awhile yet :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

I do agree that it would be nice for a breech vaginal birth to be an option... 

but there definitely are cases where a vaginal birth just ain't gonna happen! And in such a case I think it is foolhardy to bypass the controlled cs option. My mum's labour with my brother ended with an emcs as he never even engaged. I have a friend who has a similar story with both of her sons. She is small and in her case, her hips were just not wide enough to birth her 9lb babies. The truth is that many women used to die in labour, and many still do in parts of the world where good medical care is not available. I get and agree that a textbook vaginal birth is preference #1, but don't agree that it is the best option to push for a vaginal delivery if it doesn't look like the safest option. 

Just my two cents! I get frustrated with the pro vaginal birth camp, as it is preference #1 in a general sense, but not a one size fits all situation. I think that a cs is a wise choice for a lot of women and that we are all lucky to have that option available :flower:


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> 34 week appointment today -- so glad, too! I've been having a ton of BH lately and though they've not changed in intensity or had any pain accompanying them, their frequency has become a bit disconcerting. So I am hoping they have good news for me today! Hubby's like, "Maybe we better pack your bag before your appointment... just in case...?" So... maybe I should go do that? :| lol.

Good luck, swan! Hopefully the bhs arent up to much! :) I have definitely been getting them more, too.


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, I have a friend in real life who keeps on and on about why wouldn't I just try a vaginal birth. And how I should use a hospital thats not on my insurance plan. And how she'd hate for me to have a c section. Lol. It's discouraging. Of course I'd rather have a straightforward time. But honestly my vaginal birth was really crappy last time and maybe it's naive but I really doubt a c section recovery could be any worse than my recovery last time. I guess it bugs me that this particular friend acts like unmedicated, vaginal birth no matter what is the only way to be a good mom. Personally I'm sad when women feel guilty already before their babies even get here! It's hard enough! :) I just hope all of you and all of my real life friends have safe deliveries and everyone comes out ok in the end :)


Shells, that's great news! I hope they stay in a good position! 

Swan, I hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## Captain

ttc126 said:


> I just hope all of you and all of my real life friends have safe deliveries and everyone comes out ok in the end :)

Spot on ttc! 

Shells, fantastic news on the twins, I hope everything goes as you want it to!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh absolutely agree c section can be a life saving option/necessary for healthy baby and mother but it's totally not going to be the easy option everyone thinks that it is, neither is it risk free. 
It's one of my worse nightmares along with an epidural (bleauck needles) and being a footballers WAG. 
Xx


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations shells!


----------



## MiniBump

Great news Shells!! (Just as an aside, I found that monitor I linked to in an Asda Living/George store today for £55 so I bought one and have returned the other!)

Swan, my BHs have really ramped up in frequency and intensity but I think it's normal at this stage as your body prepares slowly for birth.

I agree that it's great CS is an option if it's what a woman wants or circumstances make it the safest choice but don't think it should be forced on ladies by overzealous hospital policies.

I'm still in two minds about whether I'd prefer a VBAC or repeat CS (I'm scared of tearing, incontinence, etc.) but I suffered terribly with guilt and feelings of failure from my first CS so, even though they've faded somewhat now, I don't want to go through that again. As long as I know I've given vaginal my best shot, I'll be at peace with a CS if my VBAC fails. That said, I wouldn't put mine or the baby's health at risk just to put my demons to rest.


----------



## cckarting

Cs are not that bad, I've had three! My hospital doesn't do vbacs, but I would have never been able to try. I would have been one of the women that would have died and the baby would have died in child birth. I had a emc with my first dr said my hips ddnt separate and although he was only 6lb 13oz he never would have made it through the birth canal. The cord was also wrapped around his neck and was in distress. I didn't progress with my second, and my third was breech! So no way I'd ever get to try a vag birth. I'm ok with that I have 3 soon to be 4 very healthy kids that I wouldn't have been able to without a cs. I recovered very well from mine and have never stayed more than 2 days with each cs and felt great after. My third cs was my easiest


----------



## xxshellsxx

Minibump - i picked mine up today but haven't opened it yet was it the same one with the sensor mats?? will check it out tomorrow if the store actually had it cheaper :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I think the whole c-section v vaginal is entirely a personal choice based on experience, expectations and previous complications :thumbup: I really don't want one if i can avoid it (i had 95% come to terms with having one), more so because i know the recovery time is 6 weeks of no driving and i will be home alone after 2 weeks... my hospital is terrible for infection (i caught one after my lap last year). Obviously if needs must - i'll have it no questions asked, but a natural delivery is what i have been aiming for this whole pregnancy - i have my 'ideal' delivery... but am very open to whatever is best for my babies, for me and gets us all home in one piece :flower:


----------



## bounceyboo

xxshellsxx said:


> Ladies i'm so excited!! Midwife has just been and i have a head down baby on the right!! He is not engaged and she doesn't want me to get excited because the 'oblique' one is now fully on the left and now properly breech (which means his legs are out of the way now and no longer covering the exit and his head is in my ribs!) but his bum could still get in the way of the others head (which is right over my pelvis)! But YAY.... C-section MIGHT not be the only option now! She said the painful BH are the real deal and thats what has changed their positions, she said i've dropped and they are getting ready.... OMG i'm so happy xx i'm measuring 43 weeks, both heartbeats are fab, the movements are great ... perfection x

brilliant news hun hope they stay the way you want them to or even the other one turns and they will be both head down soon!


----------



## Feronia

I'd never fault a woman for choosing a c-section over a vaginal birth, especially if she's well informed of her choices. It wouldn't be right to force a woman to birth vaginally if she wasn't comfortable doing so. I fault care providers who scare, manipulate, and lie to women about risks, and who don't stay up-to-date with evidenced based care and practice. As a doula, I've seen cases where a woman gets a c-section for "emergency reasons" and it's totally made out to be a life-or-death situation, but afterwards when the woman requested her OR records, she finds out that the situation was completely non-emergency and more for convenience. That isn't right... Once, a woman was told her baby was breech and she needed a c-section. They didn't scan her right before the surgery, and she only found out well afterwards (when she requested her records) that baby was actually cephalic. They didn't even tell her they made a mistake!

It's great that c-sections exist as an option in this day and age, but they also carry serious risks, as does any major abdominal surgery, so I don't think they should be done for the sake of convenience or for fear of being sued. At the end of the day, every woman has the right to make her own choices, and I'd never want to take that choice away from them. They just deserve to make those choices with full information and consent, and sadly that doesn't always happen.


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ladies re what I was told, although part of me hopes I go into labour myself and get a vbac, I really wont want 6 wks recovery with a 2 year old and stuck in the countryside by myself, my son was 9 lbs my consultant estimated at 19 weeks that hes gonna be bigger than ds maybe 10/11 lbs I dunno how she could tell that early on I haven't had a scan since although im in Tuesday week and gonna request a scan for then, just to see at 34 weeks +1 how big he will be, it feels like hes everywhere in my tummy ds was the same and I knew deep down he was gonna be big, ive a feeling this lil guys gonna be the same, apparently if you and or dh were big babies then odds are your kids will be too, we were both big I was 8lbs10oz and he was 8lbs something:haha: Christopher was 9lbs at birth and lost no birth weight at all my lil chunky monkey! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

That's true bounceyboo for a lot of people I know, and in our family. dh and I plus our siblings were all 8.5-9lb, and ds was 10lb3 (nearly 10lb4), my dad and his siblings were all bigger than average but all on dh side bar 1 were average/small so not sure how he got so chunky. 
I knew ds would be big but the growth scans were way off so I'm really not sure why I've even bothered to agree to the one on Wednesday, especially considering that I don't intend to "do" anything based on the results. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

xxshellsxx said:


> Minibump - i picked mine up today but haven't opened it yet was it the same one with the sensor mats?? will check it out tomorrow if the store actually had it cheaper :)

The one on the website is MBP25, the one in the store is MBP26 so I think the actual monitor is a newer model (it has a newer logo too). Only difference I've found is that the dearer one zooms in a little bit but only pans left/right or up/down within the original screen image whereas the cheaper one doesn't zoom but must be taking in a bigger original image (although you don't see it all on the screen) as it pans further so you actually see more of the room (if that makes sense).

The sensor mats are exactly the same! 

As I say, this was in an Asda Living so I don't know whether they'll be in the normal stores x


----------



## MrsTM1

Going back to my question about doing inversions: could inversions be done sitting upside down in a recliner? I really don't think that I'd be able to get up from the floor, as I needed help to get out of the tub tonight! Had chicken tikka masala (DH is so good at making it too!), so won't be trying it tonight due to heartburn, but might try it tomorrow. Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## ttc126

I've heard of people doing the inversions by sitting basically wrong way on the couch so I don't see why you couldn't :) I personally am more afraid of my clumsy self falling off the furniture while trying to get up lol but I feel you on how tough it is to get off the floor :)


----------



## Feronia

MrsTM1 said:


> Going back to my question about doing inversions: could inversions be done sitting upside down in a recliner? I really don't think that I'd be able to get up from the floor, as I needed help to get out of the tub tonight! Had chicken tikka masala (DH is so good at making it too!), so won't be trying it tonight due to heartburn, but might try it tomorrow. Thanks in advance! :)

I'm sure they are fine to do any way you can manage it! I had to modify how I was doing them since my abdomen was doming out in a way that contributes to abdominal separation, so I ended up using the couch.


----------



## swanxxsong

Well thankfully my appointment went well! They think that the contractions are more-or-less pretty normal for this stage of my pregnancy. But they also think I'm doing too much (nesting, ahem) on my feet. :rofl: The midwife said that she knows it's come hell or high water with stopping a pregnant woman's determination, so she pointedly looked at my husband and said it's his task to keep me in control. :haha: Right. xD But she has a point so I agreed I will try and take it more easy and allow people to help me with the things I've been doing fanatically, like laundry and the hard cleaning and such. 

Feeling more relieved though. Thank goodness for some reassurance!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great news, swan! :)


----------



## MrsLemon

What does it feel like (if it can be felt/described) when baby engages..

I know my little Mr is head down but today its felt like my lady bits are bruised and walking is just painful..


----------



## Feronia

Good news, swan! 

Umm, the best way I can describe it is that it feels like there's a baby's head inside your vagina pretty low and you feel like you have to walk funny because of it. :haha:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Swan- it's good to hear some good news, glad your appointment went well. Just try to take it easy a bit. 

Baby's head is really low and very uncomfortable at this point.


----------



## bounceyboo

great news swan, rember to take things easy though!

anyone else feel like they have a crazy amount of pressure down low like your after being hit with something between your legs?!! its so painful and sore to walk especially if ive been sitting/playing on the floor with ds/getting up from a nap/getting up in the mornings!


----------



## MellyH

Yep, we got a loooow baby head here too. I'm not walking funny yet but every time I stand up someone lands on my bladder.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Great news all is well swan! :thumbup:

mini we don't have an asda living store, i'll probably just keep the one i have as i have it now lol i don't have the energy to go shopping anymore! 

I shall be spending the day 'pottering' around the house taking xmas stuff down and getting it put away for another year! Next time it comes out we will have 2 little boys trying to pull it down at every opportunity lol


----------



## xxyjadexx

xxshellsxx said:


> Great news all is well swan! :thumbup:
> 
> mini we don't have an asda living store, i'll probably just keep the one i have as i have it now lol i don't have the energy to go shopping anymore!
> 
> I shall be spending the day 'pottering' around the house taking xmas stuff down and getting it put away for another year! Next time it comes out we will have 2 little boys trying to pull it down at every opportunity lol

It's exciting to think that next xmas our little ones will be nearly one!


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone... been reading and following you all, just staying quiet here :) I'm huge on the nesting urge too, most days. Yesterday we went into the city (NYC) and I had a really tough time walking through the streets/subways because I got BH contractions almost constantly. I had to stop every few minutes and try to let it pass, but the only thing that really made them stop was fully resting. Some of them were starting to hurt too, like sharp pains "down there" and now when I feel those I know I need to take it easy. It's really difficult to make myself rest right now, which is ironic because usually I take every chance I can get to relax. 

We went to a 3d/4d ultrasound place and got another look at our little boy. DH did it as a surprise for me because I had been talking about wanting to see what he looks like now that he's developed a lot more. I'm so glad we did it! I hope you don't mind I've attached two of the photos. He looks just like his daddy. He is chubby and he's head down. It was nice to confirm his position. I am having a hard time believing I still have 7 weeks to go until I'm 40 weeks... I really feel like there's almost no way my body will last that long! But I guess most people say that, lol. I just have to keep these contractions under control... my doctor says to call if I have more than 4 in an hour- yeah right!! When I'm walking, I'll have them literally every 2-3 minutes but I can barely tell where they start and stop. And I know all I need to do is rest, so I feel no urgency to rush to a hospital if they go away with rest. If they ever don't stop with rest, I'll call the doc.

So excited that babies will be arriving within a few weeks now! I'm one of the last ones due, so I'll hopefully get to soak up all your baby photos and stories before I get too busy with my own :)
 



Attached Files:







3dbaby1.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9









color3dbaby2.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxshellsxx

very cute pictures :) xx


----------



## MrsTM1

bounceyboo said:


> anyone else feel like they have a crazy amount of pressure down low like your after being hit with something between your legs?!! its so painful and sore to walk especially if ive been sitting/playing on the floor with ds/getting up from a nap/getting up in the mornings!

Not so much pressure, but my spd makes me feel like I've been kicked by a horse down there. Yesterday it was really bad, felt like my pelvis was being pulled apart at the front and oh the pain! Was able to rest a decent amount last night, so it's better today, but it always hurts at this point.


----------



## xxshellsxx

SPD pain is one of the worst pain's i've ever felt - obviously i've not had any babies yet i'm sure thats worse! lol But SPD has been the only thing to make me cry this pregnancy and if i over do it (like walk for just an hour!) i'm in agony :wacko:


----------



## MellyH

Megan, gorgeous photos, those are clearer than I isually expect from the 3D scans!

The combo of my pelvic pain and my lower back pain is basically the biggest thing I'm having to manage day to day, at the moment. Everything else - hemorrhoids, acid reflux, round ligament pain, even the irritable uterus, is all just an annoyance compared to the pain.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely pics, megan! :) I get a lot of bhs these days, too. Mostly in the evening. The only way I can help get them to pass is either having a warm shower or just going to bed!

Awwwww, spd sounds awful. :( I hope you ladies can find ways to get relief over the next few weeks, and that everything goes back to normal as soon as those babies make their appearance. 

I have an interesting new symptom- the last few days my hips have suddenly felt weirdly loose. I wish I could tell my body to calm down on some of the birth prep as I might be having a cs anyway! ;)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly i agree, everything else is manageable and nothing in comparison to SPD.

I've had a few hours sorting all the new clothes these two got for xmas and washing, drying and folding tiny itty bitty clothes lol (3 wash loads on top of the millions they already had lol) Going to need more storage at this rate lol spoilt little monkeys already!


----------



## MellyH

Loose! That sounds so weird. :lol: I hope it's not too uncomfortable.


----------



## bounceyboo

id forgotten how sore and tired the last tri is, only 6 more weeks to go hopefully I cant wait to meet this little one, its flown by way too quickly! whats everyone doing to get ready for our little bundles, have any of you finished the nursery yet?my ds is still in his and I feel like its going to be a massive change for him with the new baby I don't want to kick him out of his room to the tiny spare room especially when the baby wont be going in there until hes well over 6 months/ almost a year like we did with ds


----------



## Captain

Love reading everyone's posts now, such an exciting time for us all :)

bounceyboo - Our nursery is finished, but I still have a list of things I need to get before she's here and I'm going a little stir crazy thinking about it! I'm trying not to stress over things as I _know_ I have the necessities but the crazy prego woman side of me is desperate to run out and pick up a bathtub, a baby thermometer and some bath towels :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Sorry I need to rant, so I have had this cough since xmas day every time I cough my bump feels like its on fire and a flood the floor sorry tmi. Im trying to pack up a house I cant sleep coz of the cough mow I have tightening and back pain and my sister wants to visit for a coffee, what planet is she on shr wont help with the move or looking after the 4 kids but she wanrs me to wait on her and hubby agggggghhhhhh rant over thank you


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Loose! That sounds so weird. :lol: I hope it's not too uncomfortable.

Not uncomfortable or painful in the slightest... just weird! I take it my joints are just gearing up. :) 

We are not prepared yet at all! We will install car seats in both cars in a week or two, and I plan to wash clothes etc this week :) we have a crib, but need a dresser to get her room/stuff into any kind of order.


----------



## NickieMcG

Happy new year ladies, i can't believe we will all have our little miracles within the next few weeks!!! Only seems like yesterday that i joined here! Glad to hear your all well and babies are behaving themselves. Mines a wee monster and is far too comfy lying straight across my belly (been that way since conception i think) got my next scan on 20th to decided whether a natural or csec will happen! I hread that you are all having some BH , i have not had any yet....is this normal? .:wacko:


----------



## MrsTM1

All that I need to do in the nursery is the following: 

Buy a dresser to store baby clothes
Buy and put up wall stickers
Buy and put down a rug
Buy a new cot mattress

Most of that can wait until after baby is here as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Megamegan

Nickie I think it's normal to have them, and normal not to have them. Don't worry :) 

It's snowing here! Totally surprised me. I love snow. We've had such a lame start to winter, with temps in the 50's the week of Christmas (which my FL family appreciated but I thought was boring) so it's definitely good to see the white stuff :) Plus, we're kinda relying on bad weather around my due date so I can confidently go to my hospital of choice near my house and have a good reason for it! 

Our nursery is pretty much set. I have to wash some of the clothes we've been gifted over the holidays, but I have enough to get started. I don't have any diapers yet... I have a bunch of cloth diapers but I'm putting off buying the disposables. They smell so bad, even clean ones. I don't even want them in my house lol. But I know I'll have to give in. I think we're having another little baby shower this month and I'll ask for diapers for that one. But basically we are ready for the baby, and I'm about to pack my hospital bag in the next couple days!


----------



## MrsLemon

I have everything bar a changing bag..

Im nervous of washing things and packing the hospital bag... makes it very real that my baby is nearly here..


----------



## dcm_mw12

Does anyone else have their babys head really low to the point we're it feels like it's going to slide out at anytime?


----------



## Megamegan

dcm- my good friend said she had that the whole last month of her pregnancy. I guess it's not really a bad thing- atleast baby has the right idea! But you can probably rest assured they won't actually slide out, lol.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Megamegan said:


> dcm- my good friend said she had that the whole last month of her pregnancy. I guess it's not really a bad thing- atleast baby has the right idea! But you can probably rest assured they won't actually slide out, lol.

Thanks lol, it's just so uncomfortable.


----------



## ttc126

dcm, with my first ds I had that feeling! But good news! It made pushing a breeze! 13 minutes and he was out!!!! I hope it's a good sign for you too! 

As far as the nursery I'm done! But guess what? still not packed! 10 days to go! I also want to get all of our tax stuff ready to go because I do not want to deal with it after my little guy gets here! Also need to put the carseat in!


----------



## bridgetboo62

oh my goodness i can't believe i have less than two weeks until full term


----------



## dcm_mw12

ttc126 said:


> dcm, with my first ds I had that feeling! But good news! It made pushing a breeze! 13 minutes and he was out!!!! I hope it's a good sign for you too!
> 
> As far as the nursery I'm done! But guess what? still not packed! 10 days to go! I also want to get all of our tax stuff ready to go because I do not want to deal with it after my little guy gets here! Also need to put the carseat in!

I hope that's a good sign for me as well. Was there anything you did to get and help ease the uncomfortableness or was it something you just had to deal with? 

Aww do you have a nursery theme or keeping it simple? I've been prolonging on packing my bag as well, it's only packed halfway lol


----------



## imphope

Hi all! I have a question about baby position. I read about optimal position and obviously head down facing rear is best. My baby has been in about the same position for weeks: his head is down but baby's back and bum is on my right and feet all the way over to the left. I don't see much about this when I look online. Is this a good position? I really hope he turns to face backward and not forward. Anything I can do to encourage him to get into better position?


----------



## ttc126

dcm_mw12 said:


> ttc126 said:
> 
> 
> dcm, with my first ds I had that feeling! But good news! It made pushing a breeze! 13 minutes and he was out!!!! I hope it's a good sign for you too!
> 
> As far as the nursery I'm done! But guess what? still not packed! 10 days to go! I also want to get all of our tax stuff ready to go because I do not want to deal with it after my little guy gets here! Also need to put the carseat in!
> 
> I hope that's a good sign for me as well. Was there anything you did to get and help ease the uncomfortableness or was it something you just had to deal with?
> 
> Aww do you have a nursery theme or keeping it simple? I've been prolonging on packing my bag as well, it's only packed halfway lolClick to expand...


I found that sitting on my birth ball helped a lot! I couldn't stand recliners or the sofa! I also put an ice pack on my tailbone. And I spent a lot of time standing and swaying lol :) I'm sure I looked crazy but it helped! The ice pack was the absolute biggest help though!

I am actually a huge cheater in the nursery department! My boys are going to share a room so I built on what I did last time for ds1. I painted a wall yellow and had all kinds of jungle animal pictures. DS1 has yellow and grey bedding. For this baby I asked my grandma to make his bedding grey and this blue green color. I put a few new things on the wall and called it good :).

What are you going to do?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

DH and I did a big shop yesterday for baby things, but we don't have a nursery technically. Baby will sleep in a bassinet in our room and we have a changing pad to put on my dresser for now. We just bought a house and will be moving at the end of March, so we'll make the nursery in the new home :)
I have a feeling we just need more clothes...but I'm holding out in hopes we get lots at our baby shower....which won't be until after baby is born though..


----------



## xxyjadexx

I have just had a bit of a toy/baby clothes sort out! It's amazing how much cr*p you accumulate over time! I have sorted babies clothes for the hospital and a few of my hospital things and once they are washed and packed I will start washing all the clothes for when we get home!


----------



## bounceyboo

^ its exciting when it gets to that part isn't it? :) everythings just waiting here until he comes although ive some major organising to do!

decided to try and potty train my little boy today...hes 2 since august ........gonna be a fun day!!


----------



## Feronia

Oh good luck with the potty training! Are you using one of those 3 day methods or something? Let us know how it goes. :)
One of my goals was to have DD potty trained before another baby arrived and she ended up doing it basically herself at 16 months (so no diapers while at home) and was fully out of diapers, even while out and about, by 20 months. Having a small Ikea potty in our car helped! I soooooo hope we're as lucky with the second, because personality seems to be a huge contributing factor.

MIL is getting us a month of cloth diaper service when we have the new baby so I'm excited about not having to hand wash diapers in the beginning! I think I'm ready to go with everything else. Time is going by sooooo slowly to me right now!


----------



## MellyH

Every day seems longer than the last, I agree Feronia!! I feel like I've been 32 weeks pregnant forever.


----------



## ttc126

I think there must be a hump to get over at 32-34 weeks! That time just dragged for me too! Now today I've found myself freaking out. Ds is due to be out in 9 days. He hasn't turned (at least I'm 99% sure I still feel his hard head where it's been) and I'm NOT prepared for a section. I'm so nervous.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Couldn't agree more... I feel like the clocks are all running backwards ;) i am just do anxious for the next few weeks to go well, and to have her safely here. I still have a lot to organise, so hope that gets things ticking along.

I can imagine being nervous with the date looming, ttc! So exciting, though!!! Are there any projects you can work and focus on for the next week? I am sure you will be fine- and holding a baby in no time :)


----------



## Captain

I agree with the time going slow! We're finally going to court tomorrow, so this week has just dragged in anticipation for it. Hopefully it will speed back up again once it's out of the way!


----------



## Feronia

ttc, have you been trying the inversions? Also, if you're nervous about a c-section, have you looked up "natural" c-sections? Learning about your c-section options might make you feel more in control. For instance, you can often request that the curtain is down so that you see your baby right away, immediate skin to skin, delayed cord clamping, and even delaying things like weighing and other newborn procedures while you hold baby and bond for a bit.

Glad I'm not the only one thinking that time is going by sooooo slowly! Only about 2 weeks until I'm more or less comfortable having a home birth though. :)


----------



## bounceyboo

Feronia said:


> Oh good luck with the potty training! Are you using one of those 3 day methods or something? Let us know how it goes. :)
> One of my goals was to have DD potty trained before another baby arrived and she ended up doing it basically herself at 16 months (so no diapers while at home) and was fully out of diapers, even while out and about, by 20 months. Having a small Ikea potty in our car helped! I soooooo hope we're as lucky with the second, because personality seems to be a huge contributing factor.
> 
> MIL is getting us a month of cloth diaper service when we have the new baby so I'm excited about not having to hand wash diapers in the beginning! I think I'm ready to go with everything else. Time is going by sooooo slowly to me right now!

thanks ferona, I decided to leave it a few more weeks he hasn't a clue nor is in anyway interested in the potty he knows whats going on down there when hes going to the potty in his nappy but when the nappy is off its a different story ive tried him a few times since the summer since he knows what hes doing but he still hasn't gotten the hang of things, we ended up out the back for 3 hours while I cleaned the ard and scrubbed clean his out door toys and the shed, yeah I so over it it today but at least its done and his toys are in the shed ready to play with tomorrow nice and clean :)

re time going slowly I think its the opposite well for me it is, 6 weeks to my littlest man cant wait!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> I think there must be a hump to get over at 32-34 weeks! That time just dragged for me too! Now today I've found myself freaking out. Ds is due to be out in 9 days. He hasn't turned (at least I'm 99% sure I still feel his hard head where it's been) and I'm NOT prepared for a section. I'm so nervous.

I was unable to do the inversions from spinning babies, but after mine being in such awkward positions for weeks I decided to use the bouncing ball more regularly, doing figure of 8's with my hips, rocking backwards and forward and a little bouncing, i also took warm baths every night and before i got out i actually lay as much as i could on my belly so the bump was in the water (felt soooo good lol) for about 5 or 6 minutes. I have no idea if any of this contributed to my babies turning into more favourable positions or not but it can't hurt to try :shrug: x


----------



## MiniBump

bounceyboo said:

> thanks ferona, I decided to leave it a few more weeks he hasn't a clue nor is in anyway interested in the potty he knows whats going on down there when hes going to the potty in his nappy but when the nappy is off its a different story ive tried him a few times since the summer since he knows what hes doing but he still hasn't gotten the hang of things, we ended up out the back for 3 hours while I cleaned the ard and scrubbed clean his out door toys and the shed, yeah I so over it it today but at least its done and his toys are in the shed ready to play with tomorrow nice and clean :)
> 
> re time going slowly I think its the opposite well for me it is, 6 weeks to my littlest man cant wait!

I'm in a similar position with my 27 month old DD. I'm getting pressure from family to potty train but I don't see the point until she knows when she needs to go rather than just when she's been so I'm not going to force it, especially not with a new baby coming as I think that could set her back anyway. She's so intelligent, I feel sure when she's ready she'll just do it and there'll be no stress involved. That said, I do take her to the toilet every now and again just to see whether she's interested.

I think time's dragging now because we were all excitedly looking forward to Christmas and then making it to 2015 and now that's all passed, it's just waiting and panicking about how much we have to do!


----------



## 2nd time

Well im nervous tonight all being well I will be a 1st time home owner this time tomorrow im scared somthing will go wrong or baby will vome half way through


----------



## Pens

My OH painted little ones bedroom yesterday and we're getting our moses basket and stand tomorrow. Then it's just a case of putting all of her things into her wardrobe and chest of drawers and I want to get some wall stickers too. 
I'm going to order my changing bag within the next couple of days too and then sort everything out for my hospital bag, a bag for OH and a bag for baby. Has anyone ever come across any good hospital bag check lists? I'm so worried I'm going to forget something, especially with my baby brain at the moment. 
Lately when I've been walking about I've been getting shooting pains down there, does anyone know what causes it or is anyone else getting it? I'm so uncomfortable now I'm the same as you Megamegan, I don't know how it's possible to make it to 40 weeks! And your scan photos are amazing 

xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I was just looking up a good list myself! I thought this was a good starting off point:
https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2012/5/21/hospital-bag-what-to-pack.html

Are we meant to bring our breast pump in? 

I want to have new socks and shower shoes for sure!


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry I've not be commenting much, I don't know what's up with me I kind of can't be bothered to do anything, I can't even settle to read a book I've been given, I must have read the first few pages 5 times and not getting any further.
I'm pretty fed up and uncomfortable but obviously want to get to full term. 
I'm so easily irritated at the moment, I feel terrible but I can't wait for ds to be back in preschool on Tuesday. 
Today was dh birthday, took ds ice skating - really fun, I just watched obviously. We went for a curry with some friends to a place we haven't been to before and thar was excellent. 
I've not organised a single thing for the baby, I'm waiting to see what happens on Wednesday at my consultant appointment and again Friday at the midwife appointment before I prep any kind of birth box/emergency bag, I will order my pool then too. 
You've all been so busy and chatty so there's too much to respond to and you're all making me feel like such a slacker in the preparation department :haha: 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump, that makes sense why time is suddenly dragging. We all seemed to have so much going on in December and now it's a new year and nothing much else but waiting. :D

What kind of pool are you going to order, Raspberry?


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I'm getting the birth pool in a box eco mini. I had the regular last time and it was lovely but almost don't need all that space unless dh decides he wants to come in too. 
Xx


----------



## Megamegan

Pens said:


> My OH painted little ones bedroom yesterday and we're getting our moses basket and stand tomorrow. Then it's just a case of putting all of her things into her wardrobe and chest of drawers and I want to get some wall stickers too.
> I'm going to order my changing bag within the next couple of days too and then sort everything out for my hospital bag, a bag for OH and a bag for baby. Has anyone ever come across any good hospital bag check lists? I'm so worried I'm going to forget something, especially with my baby brain at the moment.
> Lately when I've been walking about I've been getting shooting pains down there, does anyone know what causes it or is anyone else getting it? I'm so uncomfortable now I'm the same as you Megamegan, I don't know how it's possible to make it to 40 weeks! And your scan photos are amazing
> 
> xx


Thanks, I love my photos! I'm getting sharp pains too, and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they are a preview of contraction pains. But I can't tell because this is my first. My sister swears her contractions felt like shooting pains low down, and she didn't realize they were contractions. So it could be. 

I wanted to share my hospital packing list. It's pretty thorough. I did lots of research and modified it to my personal preferences. Here ya go!

~For Baby: Babys first outfit (bring a couple sizes) and 1 receiving blanket, 1 regular soft blanket, hat, mittens. 1 swaddle cloth and swaddle me. Baby nail clippers. Newborn diapers and sensitive wipes (theyll probably provide but just in case)
~Good camera and flip video cam to set up in the room (extra AA batteries)
~Have carseat installed and bundleme in there. (ask hospital- do they have to check the carseat?)
~Documents: Birth plan (10 copies), IDs, hospital records
~Large empty envelope for any papers
~List of people David should contact when baby is born
~Nice scrapbook paper and ink pad for footprint
~Exercise ball
~Laptop with movies and music playlist (bring external DVD player and some Disney movies)
~Extra gym bag (or space in current bag) for things I receive at the hospital 
~Cash and change (for things like the vending machines)
~Phones and chargers, LED fake candle, knitting (for after). 
~Flip flops, slippers and heavy socks.
~Hair care: plenty of hair ties, clips, brush
~Essential oils & almond oil for labor.
~Heating pad
~Pillows for me and David (colored pillowcases to distinguish from hospital's)
~Robe, wrap-around nightgown so I don't have to wear hospital gown. Several pairs of undies (briefs, maternity, a few pairs of Depends). Sports bra for the water (for labor).
~Nursing: Breast pump tote (includes breast pads), lanolin cream, nursing bras, and nursing pillow (maybe? Its kinda big)
~Toiletries: Deodorant, body wash, shampoo, face wash, chap stick, sanitary pads, witch hazel pads, Aveeno lotion and makeup bag. Toothbrush and toothpaste. Roll of TP, Prep H.
~Going-home outfit for me, clothes for David: 2 overnight and 2 days
~Drinks and snacks for me and David (fridge in room)- enough for late night snacks


----------



## MiniBump

Wow Megamegan, that's an awful lot of stuff (maybe it's just little stuff that looks like a lot written down)! Won't your hospital provide stuff like exercise balls and toilet paper?! :wacko:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia said:


> ttc, have you been trying the inversions? Also, if you're nervous about a c-section, have you looked up "natural" c-sections? Learning about your c-section options might make you feel more in control. For instance, you can often request that the curtain is down so that you see your baby right away, immediate skin to skin, delayed cord clamping, and even delaying things like weighing and other newborn procedures while you hold baby and bond for a bit.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one thinking that time is going by sooooo slowly! Only about 2 weeks until I'm more or less comfortable having a home birth though. :)



Thank you so much Feronia :) I have been doing the inversions every chance I get! I've also been walking a lot as I read that can encourage him to turn. I think he's wedged in there as his little.bum hasn't even shifted an inch lately. I wonder if he can tell I'm obsessing a little and maybe if I relaxed more....? Ah what can I do? I can't get in with a reputable chiropractor and my insurance won't cover accupuncture and the school nearby can't see me in time. It's ok with me if he is staying that way for a reason... I'm just getting nervous now and surgery scares me. It also makes me nervous that it will be a crazy transition for him from cozy with me to suddenly out! 

The good thing is that I know several of the natural c section ideas will be fine with my dr! I know she's all for skin to skin right away if at all possible. The only thing that they won't do is delayed clamping..with the antibodies it's a no no I guess. But lowering the curtain and everything else should be doable! :) 

By the way, 2 weeks till comfortable home birth is AWESOME :)



Shells, thank you for those ideas! I've been avoiding my birth ball because in my head I thought it could cause him to engage his bum??? I'm glad you used it with success and I will go ahead and try it! Also baths!!! :) 
Are you feeling ok?


Bouncy and mini, I think you are wise to hold off on the training! It can always be done after.babies are here! And better to do it once than have them regress or get frustrated if they aren't ready yet. 


Surprise, my hospital had pumps for moms to use while there and supplied the parts. I'm guessing you don't need to bring it, but maybe call the maternity floor and ask to double check.

Pens, sounds like you've been very productive! 

2nd time, good luck tomorrow! Having a house is lots of fun!


Ras, I'm sorry you're feeling blah! I completely understand waiting for your appointments to do certain things though! Everything will come together just fine! By the way, I feel you on the short attention span thing! I can NOT focus on anything! I've been reading the same pages of my book lately too lol!


----------



## Megamegan

MiniBump said:


> Wow Megamegan, that's an awful lot of stuff (maybe it's just little stuff that looks like a lot written down)! Won't your hospital provide stuff like exercise balls and toilet paper?! :wacko:

Bahahahaa.... yes of course they will have toilet paper, lol. I didn't really explain myself. I have a specific kind of TP I like, so I am bringing a roll just in case they have flimsy TP. Someone else recommended it online and I thought it was brilliant because they said you're so sensitive down there that you won't want scratchy TP. 

Also, no, my hospital doesn't have an exercise ball. I have to bring my own. There are definitely a lot of tiny things just all written out- and I honestly probably won't need a lot of it- but I know myself, and when I'm uncomfortable or out of my own environment, it makes me really anxious. So having certain comforts is important to me.


----------



## Megamegan

Oh and personally I feel better about bringing my own pump, knowing exactly where it's been (aka super duper clean- I'm sure the hospital ones are very sanitary, but I figure there's more risk there than with my own) and also getting in the hang of using it since I'll be pumping a ton at work. I'm hoping I won't need it at all in the hospital, but it's another one of those things that I'll bring "just in case" like if he has an issue with latching or whatever.


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> I think I'm getting the birth pool in a box eco mini. I had the regular last time and it was lovely but almost don't need all that space unless dh decides he wants to come in too.
> Xx

Looks like a nice option! The seat looks comfy. :)

Sorry you can't get in to see a chiro or acupuncturist, but that's great that your dr. is fine with some of the natural c-section options! I had no idea the antibody issue would affect cord clamping, interesting. 

Yeah, I totally think it's wise to hold off on potty training until baby is ready, and it varies so much kid to kid. I think there are some things you can do to encourage it that aren't really training, like leaving a little potty out and doing diaper-free time occasionally, but ultimately every kid is ready at different times.

I ended up organizing all my cloth diapers and home birth supply closet today, it felt good to get things done and I ended up having a lot more than I thought I did!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am sure my bag will be full too when it is all said and done, Megan! I am a "planner" and it makes me feel better about situations if I feel like I am prepared for whatever might happen :)

To that end, I think I will bring my pump just in case I want or need it. I second the idea of preferring my own to a hospital one :)


----------



## Megamegan

SurpriseBub said:


> I am sure my bag will be full too when it is all said and done, Megan! I am a "planner" and it makes me feel better about situations if I feel like I am prepared for whatever might happen :)
> 
> To that end, I think I will bring my pump just in case I want or need it. I second the idea of preferring my own to a hospital one :)

I'm the same way... I hope I don't get any eye rolls when I walk in with a piece of carry-on luggage, a breast pump tote, and a backpack on hubby's back! lol. Well he'll probably be carrying it all but I guess we won't be the first ones to look like we're getting on an airplane.


----------



## savvysaver

So glad that I was the only one here with 2014 babies. Glad everyone here has made it into 2015 and hope everyone is feeling well. I am struggling to keep up on here but wanted to report in.

Both girls are still in the NICU and will be four weeks old tomorrow! Can't believe it! Unfortunately my poor Mackenzie has developed NEC, we luckily caught it pretty early and she seems to be recovering but it was a very scary couple of days just watching and waiting for more X-rays and blood tests. 

Happy new year girls!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi savvy! So glad to hear an update- I hope that your little Mackenzie will be fighting fit again in no time :) I will be sending lots of get well vibes her way :)


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Savvy! Thanks for checking in, glad to hear the girls are doing okay and Mackenzie is recovering too :)


Question- is anyone else drinking red raspberry leaf tea? I know Feronia you mentioned taking it before and that it may have made your irritable uterus worse. I had one cup a few weeks ago and stopped because I thought it would be too early. Now tonight I'm about to try having a cup again, and I'll see how I hold up. I want the good effects from it, but I've been having SO many BH contractions and random pains and I don't want to make them worse. So I figure I'll start with one cup and see how it goes. Just curious if anyone else is doing it?


Oh and everyone cross your fingers- tonight DH told me out of the blue a boy name that he suddenly likes, which originally in the beginning was my #1 favorite boy name of all time!! I really want him to stick with it but he's fickle. So now I'm all excited but don't want to get my hopes up too high lol. Fingers, toes, and legs crossed! Hehe.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for updating, savvy! I hope your little girl recovers well. I can't believe they are already 4 weeks old!

Megamegan, I've still been taking RRLT and so far they haven't made my BH any worse. I wonder whether it was just a one off for me.


----------



## ttc126

Savvy, good to hear from you! Sorry about Mackenzie's NEC. that's so incredibly scary! I'm glad you're hanging in there! please know your girls and family are in my prayers!


----------



## bounceyboo

great to hear from you savvy hope your little girls gets well enough to come home soon :)
re potty training, yeah ill just try again when the weather gets warmer and his really ready hopefully, he so laid back I wonder if he ever will be :haha:

pretty sure I broke my big toe kicking a box of of my way tonight, there was nothing but xmas storage crap in the box and not heavy but when I walked away from the damn thing I heard a crunch and my toe is swollen and so painful, dh strapped it to the next one for me to help but its killing me, its not bruised and its the base of my big toe, im not sure if the doctor can even do anything for a big toe! I rang my maternity hospital to see if I can take panadol which I can, if it gets too much right now im just dealing with the pain as it is I hate taking anything when im pregnant, and she said just to rest it ice it and elevate it as much as I can gonna be hard when ive to walk ds to playschool tomorrow morning :/ and my heartburn stepped up another level to me waking up with little bits of vomit in my throat sorry I know its gross, took 2 rennies and its seemed to settle down a bit, cant believe I hurt my toe so badly :(


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, savvy, the NEC sounds very scary. I'm glad she's on the mend now. :hugs: 

I walked into the cinema tonight and the theatre employee was like "Oh man, you are waaaay due!" and I had to sigh and say that I was still a month off yet. :lol:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good to hear from you savvy, I hope your girlie is on the mend soon!


----------



## MiniBump

Good to hear from you savvy, hope Mackenzie makes a swift recovery and that the rest of you are well! :hugs:

Just re. breast pumps, the hospital ones will basically just be a motor and all the parts that touch you or the colostrum/milk will come brand new in a sealed packet so there should be no risk of infection! Totally understand you wanting to take your own but just thought I'd say in case anyone else is concerned about it! :thumbup:

I'm worried I'm starting to suffer with a bit of antenatal anxiety/depression but hoping it's just hormones and abject fear (my DD is extreeeemely hard work, doesn't sleep well and I struggle (also because of my own issues) to get out of the house with her - I'm worried about how I'll cope with two)! Does anyone have any experience with anxiety/depression and can tell me the signs I need to look out for to know if I cross the line?


----------



## RaspberryK

Savvy- I am glad you all are on the whole doing well and hope that the nicu stay isn't too much longer. 

Mini bump - probably worth talking to your midwife about. 

Feronia- I absolutely loved my pool with ds labour, it was a fab height for me, I could sit on the side to get in and out, the bottom was padded and the seat was comfortable for both sitting and kneeling on. 
I forgot about which pool you got but do I remember you already have it and it was a super good bargain? 

Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ttc-I'll try the ice pack technique. I love the idea of the shared room. Im actually not doing a nursery because we're moving soon so I'll just have to wait. & I'm hoping your baby turns soon, I've been watching YouTube videos on c-sections to try and take away my nervousness. I'm sure everything will be fine :)


Savvy -glad to hear an update from you. Hoping all is well, will definitely keep you and babies in my prayers.


----------



## xxshellsxx

good to hear from you savvy, sorry your little one had a scare but glad she is on the mend now! Hopefully you can all get home soon!!


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump, I would also talk to your midwife about your depression/ anxiety. Don't be ashamed to do so, it's really common. Is there some sort of prenatal/postnatal support group over there? Your midwives most likely have some helpful resources.

Raspberry, I have the Aquaborn. No seat, but it has handles (not sure how useful those will be) and a lid -- and it's huge! Maybe DH will get in this time, I'm not sure.


----------



## swanxxsong

Savvy so glad to hear from you! Keeping you and your littles in my thoughts and prayers still! :hugs:

I haven't taken any RRLT; I only used it a couple days with DD and then she came, so I drank a ton of it after I had her just to use all I had. LOL. This time though, the midwife prefers I avoid it for now until I hit 36 weeks. Due to my increase of BH (had them every 4 minutes while grocery shopping last night, was so peeved lol) and history of premature labor, she thinks it's not worth the risk... just like the sex thing. So, in a week and a half I can have my tea and my sex and be a happy girl! :rofl:

My packing list is pretty light, but we only stay for 12 hours or less so I don't need "much" and if I end up transferred to a hospital, I'll just have my husband bring me more outfits. I half-assed my bag the other day when I was heading to midwife just in case, so now I need to bring it back inside and ensure I have all I need. :haha:


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls for all the thoughts and prayers! Wednesday she can start eating again so I hope it goes smoothly. I never imagined that I would have preemies. 

The hospital breast pump is completely sanitary. The hoses do not come in contact with the milk. They also gave me a few extra packs of pump parts and they work on my personal pump too. Never hurts to ask for an extra set if you have a nice nurse or lactation consultant. Also my insurance covered the personal pump!


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for the reassurance about hospital pumps, ladies :) Wish my insurance covered mine, but it didn't. Military insurance is great for tons of stuff but they haven't jumped on the breast pump wagon yet.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> MiniBump, I would also talk to your midwife about your depression/ anxiety. Don't be ashamed to do so, it's really common. Is there some sort of prenatal/postnatal support group over there? Your midwives most likely have some helpful resources.
> 
> Raspberry, I have the Aquaborn. No seat, but it has handles (not sure how useful those will be) and a lid -- and it's huge! Maybe DH will get in this time, I'm not sure.

Handles are a huge bonus imo. We gave ours a trial run a few days before -we both got in, watched a David Attenborough documentary and had a bottle of beer ... so as not to waste the water of course! 
I expect ds will want to come in at some point if he's awake. 
The water stayed warm for hours so if we got the big one we might part fill it and top with hot water once I want to get in, I don't remember but I think we did this before. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> MiniBump, I would also talk to your midwife about your depression/ anxiety. Don't be ashamed to do so, it's really common. Is there some sort of prenatal/postnatal support group over there? Your midwives most likely have some helpful resources.
> 
> Raspberry, I have the Aquaborn. No seat, but it has handles (not sure how useful those will be) and a lid -- and it's huge! Maybe DH will get in this time, I'm not sure.
> 
> Handles are a huge bonus imo. We gave ours a trial run a few days before -we both got in, watched a David Attenborough documentary and had a bottle of beer ... so as not to waste the water of course!
> I expect ds will want to come in at some point if he's awake.
> The water stayed warm for hours so if we got the big one we might part fill it and top with hot water once I want to get in, I don't remember but I think we did this before.
> XxClick to expand...

lol fun times! For our anniversary last year (the day before finding out I was pregnant), DH and I put my old birth tub on the balcony, filled it up with hot water, threw a bath bomb in it and drank a peach martini. :haha: I wasn't too happy about finding out I was pregnant after a hot tub and alcohol, but it was a lot of fun!

Last time, we had no problem keeping the birth tub warm. We just put a shower curtain over it and DH used a bucket to take some out and put more hot water in with the hose. I think we only had to do it once though, and it was up all day.


----------



## RaspberryK

Sounds fun! Never mind I was drunk as a skunk the whole of Christmas before finding out I was pregnant with ds. 
I'll even admit to the odd drink over the festive period this year :-D 

Xx


----------



## Pens

It's good to hear from you savvy and I hope that your little girl has a speedy recovery. 

Since OH has been home he's been kicking me up the bum to get stuff done (I'd quite happily sit down and do nothing all day) so all of the baby clothes have been put into her wardrobe and drawers. Call me paranoid but I won't take any tags off/throw any of the packets that her clothes came in just in case she turns into a he. I'm scared I'm going to jinx it or something :blush:

Since I've been sorting everything out, for those of you going to the hospital, how many pieces of clothing are you taking for baby? I will probably just bring her home in a vest, sleepsuit, cardigan and hat with a blanket, but not sure whether to just pack that or to bring a few spares.

xx


----------



## MellyH

Pens, I think I'm expecting to be in hospital for two days with a vaginal birth or three days for a c-section, so I guess I will pack that many outfits plus a couple of spares? In a couple of different sizes? I only have a couple of preemie outfits so if they do come out quite small, I think I'll be sending my husband off to the store to buy more! :lol:


----------



## Izzie74

Pens said:


> It's good to hear from you savvy and I hope that your little girl has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Since OH has been home he's been kicking me up the bum to get stuff done (I'd quite happily sit down and do nothing all day) so all of the baby clothes have been put into her wardrobe and drawers. Call me paranoid but I won't take any tags off/throw any of the packets that her clothes came in just in case she turns into a he. I'm scared I'm going to jinx it or something :blush:
> 
> Since I've been sorting everything out, for those of you going to the hospital, how many pieces of clothing are you taking for baby? I will probably just bring her home in a vest, sleepsuit, cardigan and hat with a blanket, but not sure whether to just pack that or to bring a few spares.
> 
> xx

I'm the same with tags. Definitely not taking them off until I use them!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Pens, I think I'm expecting to be in hospital for two days with a vaginal birth or three days for a c-section, so I guess I will pack that many outfits plus a couple of spares? In a couple of different sizes? I only have a couple of preemie outfits so if they do come out quite small, I think I'll be sending my husband off to the store to buy more! :lol:

I have packed 7 for each baby lol I also only have a couple of preemies - but hopefully i won't need those now! If i don't i will give them into the NICU/SCBU for them to use along with the preemie nappies i bought too x


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm not taking tags off new stuff because I'm not sure when she will be born and what size she might be. 
I only packed one set of clothes for ds last time as you don't tend to stay long plus it would have been easy for dh or mil to fetch more if required. 
Xx


----------



## Pens

I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who hasn't taken tags off, my OH was making me feel like I'm a nut case. I haven't bought any tiny baby clothes so I hope she isn't small and so far I've only bought about 8 sleep suits and 8 vests in newborn, I really have no idea how many to buy because I don't know how long she'll be in them for xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I gave all my nb stuff away to my friend with a normal size baby as ds went straight into 0-3 in most things. 
I found first size/up to one month a really useful size, it is becoming more popular now but I'm pretty sure I only found it in a couple of stores with ds. 
This time I've been given some clothes and there's tiny baby and nb in there, anything I've purchased has been up to 1 month, 0-3 and 3-6. Still didn't want to take the tags off just in case. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

I took all the tags off the new stuff I was given because I wanted to have them washed and put away and ready, and I don't think I got given gift receipts for anything! I've only bought a couple of things new myself.


----------



## MissEyre

I'm part of the don't take tags off until baby is born club, too! My mom got us a huge pile of gently used newborn and 0-3 stuff she found at a garage sale, so I've washed and folded those so I'll have a things for little miss to wear until I can get the others washed. 

I have a growth scan tomorrow! I wasn't expecting one, as I heard that 2 scans are normal here in the states. Apparently, my office likes to do one around 36 weeks to check the baby's weight and position. I'm excited to see her again!! 

My ribs are so freaking sore. Anyone else have a short torso that is dealing with this? My baby uses my ribs as her foot rest. I'm constantly pushing her out of there.

Also, I used to be one of those habitually cold people who always had a sweater around--even in the summer--just in case the AC was too cold. Now I've turned into this overheated beast. I'm just always so hot. I'm hoping it's just the extra blood circulating and the little heater inside of me and that I'll go back to normal after she's here. Anyone have personal experience with this?


----------



## MellyH

MissEyre, I'm usually cold and I've been definitely having hot flushes! I have no idea if it goes back to normal afterwards. Also, don't be surprised if you can't see much feature-wise at the 36 week scan, they are so big at this point relative to the size of the scan beam that you only get bits of them!


----------



## MrsTM1

32/33 week scan was this morning (only had 3 hours sleep last night, and after getting used to sleeping until I wake, that's rough!). Everything is looking perfect! Perfect amount of fluid, baby is head down, facing the proper way, tummy is a bit large, but that's normal in my family, and baby is estimated to weigh 4 pounds 2.4 oz at the moment! Also, I can finally be updated to *TEAM BLUE*!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Yay team blue!!! Congratulations MrsTM1. Hope you sleep better tonight :D


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats MrsTMI! 

Melly-yeah, I figured the ultrasound won't be too exciting. I'm mostly hoping for a 3D shot of her face and confirmation that she is indeed a girl!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations MrsTM1 - you have been updated. 

MissEyre - I wouldn't say I have a short torso but certainly not a lot of gap between bottom rib and hip bone so I have been feeling rather full of baby and uncomfortable/in pain with kicks and the position of baby and aching from them having to expand to make room. 
Growth and presentation scan for me on Wednesday, not standard here but baby has not been head down at any point and DS was LGA baby so they want to take a peek. 
I am hoping for a miracle head down baby by Wednesday! 

Also I am running hot most of the time and overheating easily, I am so hot in bed at night after about 4am I wake sweating. I had that whilst breastfeeding too but it does go - it's all hormones. 

xx


----------



## 2nd time

What a day stress was up at 3am with this stupid cough then waited round for phone cwll from dolicitors but I now own my 1st ever house I took 8 friends from church to clean it but now my left leg is so swollen instead of moging boxes tomorrow I need to see midwife


----------



## MellyH

Congrats on the house, 2nd time! And try to take it easy!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats mrstm1. Ahhhh, a lovely little boy!!! :) 

I am also a member of the hot flashes club, and i always ran cold pre-pregnancy. I was nervous before my last ob appt and really overheating then. I thought I was going to pass out, meanwhile oh was there in a wool sweater ;) 

Good point re: later scans, melly! I had a growth scan last week at 33 weeks and could more or less only see vague face bits and her fingers and toes :) the tech was able to comment on some of her features, though. I hope you enjoy the scan, miss eyre and that your little one is looking great and settled into a good position.


----------



## Captain

Congratulations MrsTM1 and 2ndtime!!

Court got adjourned today so we now have to wait until Friday! Ughhh, this week's going to drag!


----------



## ttc126

Mrstm1!!!!!! Congrats on team blue :) 

2nd time, congrats on the house! I'm sorry you overdid it and hurt yourself. Try to rest and take it slow!

MsEyre, good luck on your scan! 

Captain, sorry about court :( I'm sure it's a hassle dragging on and on like that :( 

As far as being hot!!!! I can't stand heat right now! I go around in t shirts and I'm still sweating. I keep my house below 60 degrees and my dh and ds have to double layer pajamas for bed! It does change though! Last time I was FREEZING after ds came out. I couldn't get warm. It was warm warm weather and I was wearing my warmest pajamas. I'm already getting sad that my little snuggle bug heater will be gone :( 

I have a scan for his brain tomorrow. I am sure he's still breech although he really seemed to make a big effort last night. My ob today said she thinks he is out of room. I.am still hopeful. 

Yikes about a week to go!!!!!!! I'm not ready for it to be over. I've loved having this little boy inside.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I know you said you had diastasis recti with your daughter, feronia. I'm curious- could you tell and/or see it before giving birth?

My belly feels pretty firm all over... but it is also feeling pretty strained at this point! I could only find post partum pictures, where you could clearly spot it. Or does it happen a lot during pregnancy, but only becomes an issue if they don't go back after giving birth?


----------



## MrsTM1

ttc126 said:


> I have a scan for his brain tomorrow. I am sure he's still breech although he really seemed to make a big effort last night. My ob today said she thinks he is out of room. I.am still hopeful.

No matter what anyone says, babies do not run out of room while they are inside us! I mean, have you seen ladies carrying triplets or quads?! The running out of room bit is a very very outdated bit of info that needs to be retired to the dark ages! Lots of people use it as an excuse for reduced movement in the last few weeks as well, but it just flat out isn't true. Baby should be moving just as much as it has been. Granted, the movements may be different, stretches and softer movements instead of huge kicks, because baby is usually folded up, but they should still move the same amount.


----------



## MiniBump

Too many updates to comment on but hope everyone is well!

Has anyone else had a pet become annoyingly attached to them during pregnancy? One of my cats just will not leave me alone and she's driving me potty! :dohh:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Same here for being too hot! I'd hate to be pregnant in the summer....it was just -33C here and we are under extreme cold warnings haha. I don't like the house being more than 65F but my husband and SIL complain its too cold in the house.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks Mrstm1! I totally agree with you! I think my ob just meant he's out of room to completely somersault around. She thinks his bum is wedged in and he doesn't have the room to unwedge lol :) But no no no he's definitely moving a ton still! :) If she said that to me about anything other than him flipping I'd be thinking what a quack! ;)


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> I know you said you had diastasis recti with your daughter, feronia. I'm curious- could you tell and/or see it before giving birth?
> 
> My belly feels pretty firm all over... but it is also feeling pretty strained at this point! I could only find post partum pictures, where you could clearly spot it. Or does it happen a lot during pregnancy, but only becomes an issue if they don't go back after giving birth?

Yeah, I was told about it during pregnancy with my daughter, but only after it was too late. I wasn't educated about it so I was doing things to make it worse (like getting straight up and not rolling over first to get up -- so my stomach was doming out, and that means you're making it worse. I was also doing sit ups in the first trimester/early second trimester, which people say is okay, but can really make it worse. :dohh: My midwives could tell I still had it this time around and I went to a physio early on for some tips on managing it, so hopefully it doesn't get worse! I don't think I can tell this far along though because my belly is really big.

Definitely check for it after giving birth (there are youtube videos that show you how if your care provider doesn't check) and there are exercises you can do to correct it. My abs were separated 4 finger widths apart after DD was born but I got it down to a 1-2. 

Is anyone else still breastfeeding? The aversion I'm experiencing is sooo intense, I just hope it goes away after this baby is born because I want DD to wean whenever she wants...


----------



## MiniBump

I'm still BFing Feronia but I haven't experienced any aversion yet, if anything I'm getting the oxytocin high again during feeds which I haven't had for a long time! A friend of mine did go through an aversion (towards the end of pregnancy I think) but she's happily tandem feeding and her little one is 7 months old now so, hopefully, it will pass for you soon! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, feronia! My belly just feels so tight and strained, so I wonder if they will start to split. I will definitely look at it post birth! I hope the things you did this time around will prove helpful :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2missR

Well good news from this momma! My DS has finally flipped!!! I attribute it to me using my birthing ball yesterday for the first time, bouncing and rocking. Whatever did it, DS is now hanging out in the front, quite uncomfortably. Dr did a cervical check, cause why the hey not, but she said my cervix is still long, firm and closed. Bummer. I know it can change in an instant though, so now instead of the planned c-section I was kind of hoping for, we are on baby-watch!!!!!!!!!!! Bit anxious (more than a bit if I am honest) and excited. Hopefully DS will choose to make an appearance sooner than later.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on the flip, mommy2missr! 

I am kind of expecting a c section knowing my baby is breech... so can imagine the shock of suddenly being on baby watch!


----------



## imphope

Congrats Mommy2missR! I'm glad baby flipped! 

I asked a day or so ago about this and no one responded. My babe is head down facing left. And apparently this is not ideal. It's more likely he will flip sunny side up from this position. I'd love to know some exercises to encourage him to face backward or to the right. He has been in this position for weeks and seems very comfy. Any ideas? Should I get a bouncing ball?


----------



## EMYJC

Hey everyone. Haven't messaged on here in ages. Hope all is well. Good to hear from you Savvy. Glad some babies that were breech have now flipped to head down. I have read as much as I can, but there's been an awful lot going on on here! 

I am starting to freak out a bit about how lttle time there is left. I have got nursery ready, all baby clothes done and bags pretty much packed but it all seems so surreal. Struggling with sleep due to leg cramps and groin pain and am also incredibly hot. Not ready either for this pregnancy to end. Have really enjoyed feeling the kicks and movements. Esp with this being my last pregnancy. Saw the midwife today and my boy is head down, I am spot on measurement wise, BP stable. 

Not long at all now until lots of adorable baby pics start to posted on this groups page!


----------



## MrsTM1

MiniBump said:


> Has anyone else had a pet become annoyingly attached to them during pregnancy? One of my cats just will not leave me alone and she's driving me potty! :dohh:

We have two girl bunnies (Netherland Dwarfs) and one keeps humping the other, we think due to all of the hormones floating around. Does that count? :haha:



imphope said:


> I asked a day or so ago about this and no one responded. My babe is head down facing left. And apparently this is not ideal. It's more likely he will flip sunny side up from this position. I'd love to know some exercises to encourage him to face backward or to the right. He has been in this position for weeks and seems very comfy. Any ideas? Should I get a bouncing ball?

Sorry that we missed this! Spinningbabies.com is awesome, and they have positions and exercises to get baby in correct position, no matter how it starts out. :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Imphope - exactly what MrsTM1 says, spinning babies! 

Mommy2missR - although it's frustrating with the waiting for arrival, I'm glad baby had turned for you. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow that baby is head down - not that I think she's in any way a stable position but I'd rather not have the "we won't let you go til you book either an ecv or c section" talk. 
Xx


----------



## imphope

So I've read a bit here and there on spinning babies. But I just spent a little while reading in depth. I have clearly got a RoA baby. It's exactly as they describe. I'm a bit discouraged that it is listed as 'not an ideal position' and mostly the exercises are too little too late at this point. I will try them anyway I guess. I do have a few bad habits( like relaxing on the sofa with my hips tilted under me/slouched). I just hope I can persuade little man to switch to a better position. It sounds like ROA babies can cause quite along and especially uncomfortable labor.


----------



## MissEyre

Appointment and ultrasound went well today. She checked my cervix (ouch!) and said that it is starting to soften. Ultrasounds was good. Baby is head down and weighing in a 6 lbs. 1 oz. Not that the weight measurements are all that accurate. Her head was turned toward my spine and she was covering what little of her face that we could see with her hand, so no great face shots for me :( 

Ultrasound tech did confirm that her limbs were all up in my ribs, lol. They are so sore. It's all starting to get more real!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK I'll keep my fingers crossed for you if you do for me lol we both need head down babies tomorrow! Scan ob and pre op all tomorrow! I want to be able to have the talk about induction and not just section at my OB and pre op tomorrow. X


----------



## RaspberryK

Fingers doubley crossed for you shells! 

Imp- it isn't too late imo to start now and not everyone has difficulties with baby in that position. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

Try not to be discouraged imp, you can still start trying things - they can't hurt!

Good luck tomorrow shells. I hope I am still baking these twins at 36 weeks pregnant like you!!


----------



## Feronia

Glad to hear that babies are flipping! :D

imphope, like others have said, spinningbabies but try not to be discouraged! I saw my midwife today who said baby is ROA, but I know baby was ROA just yesterday (and OP all the time). She said they flip around all the time. There's still plenty of time for baby to move around, and like Raspberry said, not all labours that start like that are long and difficult. 

Minibump, so glad you're not experiencing the aversion! It's so hard to describe... like I just can't take the physical sensation of it, and it's worse at night so I've tried to stop night feeding her and just cuddle instead. Glad it passed for your friend! Everyone has been telling me that it hasn't gone away for them after birth... :/

My midwife appointment went well though! I received my home birth kit and they're scheduling a home birth visit next week -- ahh I can't believe this is going down so soon! I got a supply list and still need to get a few things ready from their list (like a cookie sheet, haha, which we don't have)! Nice excuse to bake cookies though. :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

What is the cookie sheet for?! ;)


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> What is the cookie sheet for?! ;)

Making cookies, duh! ;)

Apparently it's for newborn resuscitation or for examining the placenta. They like to have a hard, flat area that can be moved around easily if need be. Under that it lists having a large mixing bowl on hand. That's to squat over to deliver the placenta! It sounds like if you have a fully stocked kitchen then you're ready for a home birth! :haha:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Ouch! I think my babes is dropping! It feels like a sharp awkward pain down there whenever I get up from sitting.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Interesting... Makes sense! It would have been awesome if the answer was that freshly baked cookies make for a smooth delivery ;)


----------



## ttc126

Hahaha! Who would've thought you needed kitchen supplies for birth! Feronia, I agree with Surprise! I really wish the sheet was for cookies :) Maybe magical labor cookies! 

My perinatalogist appointment today wasn't the best. His brain scan wasn't very good. The measurement needed to be around 50, but his blood flow was 90+! So definitely too high. They think it was because he was doing lots of practice breathing, but they are having me back Friday and are definitely glad we are all set for next Tuesday. Hopefully everything looks ok Friday...if not we won't even make it to Tuesday. 

He is still breech and I found out some info today that has put me more at peace with a section. Even if he wasn't breech, they would still only give me a trial of labor. The.midwife at the office said it was likely I'd have ended up with a section anyway because with his brain scan not being optimal, they don't want him in distress at all.


----------



## swanxxsong

Totally forgot to order clary sage... so just placed an order now. I hope it makes it before he comes (which, it better, it's due to arrive within a week, and he better stay in at least a week and a half! :rofl:

Big hugs TTC. :hugs:
So sorry your scan and such today wasn't ideal :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry that your scan today wasn't what you hoped, ttc. I don't understand the metrics- but hope he was just caught in a bad moment and is still doing well overall. I hope Friday goes well. I am glad it sounds like you are getting good care :hugs: 

I am completely at peace with a section if I end up being advised to have one. My whole mantra has always been to do what is best for baby. So, if that is a c section, then so be it :) I hope to see the positives with whatever ends up happening! 

My bh are pretty intense tonight. It is still more uncomfortable, rather than painful and they seem to come on each evening. So, hoping I am right to assume they are just plain old bhs. Ugh- totally nerve wracking, though! It gives me huge comfort each day as I now creep away from preemie territory towards term. I can't believe we are all 32-36 weeks now :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc sorry to hear things didn't go too well! I bet Tuesday can't come quickly enough now!

Love how everyone is preparing for these new arrivals :baby: Not long ladies... not long!


----------



## xxshellsxx

...and its a definite c-section for me! I have 2 babies in what could only be describe as the worst positions ever! Leading twin is now footling breech! Twin 2 is oblique with head in my ribs! If my waters break i'm to phone an ambulance as i could deliver the feet with the waters apparently... GREAT! Good news is they are both super healthy looking, no size difference again! Makes me wonder what the heck they were measuring a few weeks ago - both approx 6lb 4oz! Amniotic fluid is equal again at 4cm. I have been given my meds for the night before and the morning of my CS. I have to have bloods done on monday morning and then i'm booked in for 7.15am on wed morning for prep for surgery! SO real now.... this time next week i will have my babies in my arms. xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

How exciting shells! :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Shells that's exciting! I'm sorry they've decided to turn in totally crazy ways! But yay next week they'll be here!!!!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

It's so exciting to think that planned deliveries start happening from next tuesday!! :wacko: where did those 37 weeks go!!!!

I'm ok with the c-section, got my head around it and got a few more questions answered today and they will do their best for the delayed cord clamping (so long as no issues they can do it) and if i can't do skin to skin then DH will do it :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Man, those are crazy positions!! It seems so surreal that you know when they will be here!

TTC, fingers crossed things look good on Friday. 

I think I am starting to get used to the lack of sleep. Or I am more resigned to it now!


----------



## RaspberryK

Little miss is still breech although imo she changes position all the time! 
35+5 weeks and 6lb9oz apparently. 
Ecv provisionally booked for 19th when I'll be 37+3. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay for having a date shells! And it is so soon :) :) :) ahhh- i can't believe it. (Also: you had me laughing with the 'worst positions ever' comment ;) )

I hope your version goes well, raspberry! ... or better yet that she may turn on her own in the meantime. 

I woke up with an achey arm and feeling bleurgh.... pleeeeeeeease don't be the flu!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly Honestly it's very bizarre! The sonographers draw pictures on my notes from their perspective where babies are positioned.... 

So this is my belly from the front....circles are the babies head, the long curved lines are their bodies and the squiggles are the legs and feet! :wacko:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/36scandrawposition_zps96eb0683.jpg

Rasp i really hope your little one will turn for you! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

It looks like a John Lennon artwork, shells!


----------



## xxshellsxx

SurpriseBub said:


> It looks like a John Lennon artwork, shells!

yes it does now you've said that lol :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Ras, I hope your girl decides to turn herself around so you don't need the ecv! 

Surprise, I hope you aren't getting sick!!!! 

Lol Shells idk why that picture is so hilarious to me :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Shells can call the boys John and Lennon xx


----------



## MellyH

Great picture shells. I think you should frame it for the nursery!

Raspberry, fingers crossed the version isn't needed, but if it is, that it's successful and not too uncomfortable!! Do you need to be sedated for it?


----------



## Captain

Feronia, that's really funny about you needing those kitchen supplies for delivery, how exciting for you though!

Ttc - Sorry the scan didn't go so well but it sounds like you're getting excellent care and I'm always amazed by how well you deal with everything! Not long for you to go now! :hugs:

Shells - Congratulations on getting a date! That picture is definitely a keeper though :haha:

So am I right in thinking we will have three little babies here by this time next week!? Aghh this is getting so exciting! I should really finish packing my hospital bag!


----------



## jmandrews

So excited for babies to start arriving next week! Hope you Mamas get as much rest as possible between now and then. :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Awe sorry about the scan results TTC, I hope baby is born healthy and happy!
What awkward positions your twins are Shells! Funny picture! Lol. Can't believe you are so close to meeting them :)
Sorry RaspK that your girl is breech, I hope she turns soon!
And that sounds really exciting Feronia about getting the birth supplies ready! I'll definitely want to read your birth story after! 
AFM I had another nurses visit this morning. It went well, baby was moving lots on the nst, baseline HB of about 135...my bp was even 114/70. They still seem weirded out that I have tightenings....I don't know if that means I'll deliver before 40 weeks or not...or how I'll manage labour pains, since the tightening don't really bother me....any ideas?
Also, I have another growth scan tomorrow morning, baby was measuring 5lb 10ounces at 33 weeks....so I'm pretty curious what it'll be now...


----------



## RaspberryK

If I have the ECV then I will get an injection to relax the muscles and stop the uterus contracting but it is supposed to only be uncomfortable and not painful. 
xx


----------



## cckarting

So excited to hear your babies will be here so soon shells! Fx for good results ttc


----------



## xxyjadexx

Ahh shells bet your glad to have a definatley date and time! How scary yet exciting! I know I'm feb 15th for a section but don't know what to expect or what time.


----------



## Pens

That's so exciting shells, it must be so nice having a definite date that you're going to meet your babies! I can't believe how fast this has all gone, it seems like not long ago we was all introducing ourselves. 

Does anyone here plan on combination feeding/pumping and breastfeeding? I'm finding it really difficult to decide what I want to do. I know that I definitely want to give breast feeding a shot, but I'm not sure if I will be able to do it 24/7 by myself. Does anyone have any tips or experience?

xx


----------



## smawfl

Pens - I breastfed my first for 1 year.. and it wasn't easy but I'm glad I stuck with it. DD went through a distracted phase around 4 months and refused the breast so I had to pump for a couple of weeks and I have to say it was so much hassle! See how you get on when baby arrives and just take each day as it comes xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Establishing breastfeeding can be difficult but once you are past the clusterfeeding and have a good latch and supply it is much easier than FF. 
Expressing was just an extra hassle and DS hated the bottle, I can't imagine having to make up bottles at the right temperature etc to feed on demand, you'll no doubt have a hungry baby crying in the night, have to go downstairs, prep the bottle etc and all while trying to comfort the baby compared with pick up the baby and breastfeed. 
The first requirement is determination, nearly everyone can breastfeed if they just persevere, yes there are times when you feel like you have done nothing but feed all day, and it can be painful particularly if there are problems such as tongue tie or simply a shallow latch but it gets better particularly helpful to have good support. 
I had to be very strong as I had a lot of negativity from in laws regarding breastfeeding and also DH was worried about the pain I was experiencing initially and had also been influenced by his parents views however soon became my biggest champion! 
I found it helpful to educate myself on normal behaviour of breastfed behaviour, as FF is very very different and so many people will tell you that baby must not be getting enough etc when it wasn't true at all. 
When establishing supply the worst thing you can do is start topping up with formula as your body wont know baby needs extra, over time with a lot of combi feeding the amount of formula goes up, the amount of bf goes down which leads to a downward spiral and your milk supply will "dry up". 
What makes you thing you wont be able to breastfeed 24/7 Pens? 
xx


----------



## smawfl

Raspberry, that was such a similar experience to me!! Totally agree with all you said.

I lost count the amount of times my parents and in laws told me they thought DD wasn't getting enough! Sheer determination and stubbornness got me through to one year and I'm so proud.

I also found www.kellymom.com to be a great source of reference whenever I had any worries.


----------



## xxshellsxx

my midwife says that newborn babies have a stomach the size of a marble and that is all that needs to be filled each time. Formula is apparently heavier than breastmilk and stretches the babies stomach sooner making them need more formula than they would if they were having Breast milk and this is why when we only produce a little amount for the first few days it is enough at a time, even if it's frequent, until it comes on fully in the 3rd day. Obviously the info i have is just what i have been told lol But i do hope to BF both my boys!


----------



## Pens

Thanks for your replies. I really want to go give it a good go but I think I have listened to too many peoples "horror stories" which is making me think I won't be able do it. Some people have said they've had babies that have an hour on each breast and are still hungry, others say they are awake every hour in the night and that they didn't think baby was getting enough milk. I think I would just end up worrying that she isn't getting enough and it would end up driving me potty. I think I'm going to buy a breast pump just in case and pump as often as I can if I need to. This is my first time so I really have no idea what to expect so I want to be prepared for all scenarios! 

I'm having a bit of a mare today, our road flooded earlier and it seems like it has blocked up the drains and now every time I go to the toilet and flush the water rises to the top and won't get rid of any toilet paper! I've been told not to use the toilets and try and flush them again in a few hours and if they still don't flush to report it again. Easier said than done when you have a baby that likes to use your bladder as a squeeze toy!!!

xx


----------



## MiniBump

I second what Raspberry said too. Breastfeeding is 90% determination, 10% breastmilk. So many women get it in their heads when pregnant that they're going to express and I don't, personally, understand it because it really is more work! Once you've cracked breastfeeding it's a doddle and has so many more benefits than just being nutrition. Go to a class or even find a local support group now and get involved. Know where the support is (even if it's just an online or Facebook group) because everyone needs it, even if feeding is going well. Sometimes just the incessant nature of feeding during a growth spurt is enough to make some mums want to give up so having somewhere to rant helps!

Milk doesn't always come in on the 3rd day so don't fall into that trap, can be sooner, can take longer. Also, your baby will probably lose weight after the birth but this doesn't mean you need formula top-ups, you just need to feed, feed, feed and massage to get your supply going. Buy a good book if you can, you'll refer to it often! (The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding from La Leche League is a good one)

Again, as Ras said, educate yourself about normal BF behaviour, do your best to trust baby and follow their lead because you will receive helpful but very wrong 'advice' from family and friends (and sometimes healthcare professionals!). You will hear often how FF babies sleep better but understanding why that is will help you feel better about BF (they're basically working very very hard to digest the formula). There's too much to go into in a post on here so definitely get a good book and bookmark kellymom.com! :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Pens said:


> Thanks for your replies. I really want to go give it a good go but I think I have listened to too many peoples "horror stories" which is making me think I won't be able do it. Some people have said they've had babies that have an hour on each breast and are still hungry, others say they are awake every hour in the night and that they didn't think baby was getting enough milk. I think I would just end up worrying that she isn't getting enough and it would end up driving me potty. I think I'm going to buy a breast pump just in case and pump as often as I can if I need to. This is my first time so I really have no idea what to expect so I want to be prepared for all scenarios!


I was exactly like you listening to the horror stories.. so much so that I was more worried about breastfeeding than labour!! 

All babies are different, you never know, you may get a super efficient feeder and will be on for 10 mins max. You just don't know, but I think the fact you want to try it is good.. 

And one of my biggest tips is Lansinoh nipple cream.. apply religiously after every single feed! Was a big help to me. I also started using in once a day a couple of weeks before due date and think that helped too.


----------



## Pens

Thank you all so much. I am getting myself so worked up about it, I really want to give her the best. Even if I only manage to do it for a week or two then at least I know I've tried, but I am determined to do it for as long as possible. 
This might be a bit of a silly question, but how do you know when baby is done/full? Do they just unlatch and become disinterested?


----------



## smawfl

Pens said:


> Thank you all so much. I am getting myself so worked up about it, I really want to give her the best. Even if I only manage to do it for a week or two then at least I know I've tried, but I am determined to do it for as long as possible.
> This might be a bit of a silly question, but how do you know when baby is done/full? Do they just unlatch and become disinterested?

Yep that's pretty much it! LOL or they will just fall asleep!:haha:


----------



## ttc126

Pens, I had the hardest time getting started bf. Because of the horrid birth we had, ds in nicu separated from me while I was in critical care, the drugs I was on to prevent seizures, ds being formula fed in nicu, me being extremely anemic, etc etc...it was a tough start. I actually started out by pumping as I was separated from.ds. It took 5 days just to get the smallest amount of milk. It fully came in after a week. 

I second that it's about determination. I had to go back to hospital and have surgery 3 weeks postpartum and even tho ds went back on bottles, we persevered again and he breastfed until 9 months old (when I had to stop due to threatened miscarriage with this babe). I do think it's easier to breastfeed and it honestly doesn't make them better or worse sleepers in my opinion. My ds slept through from 7pm-7am from 6 months old. Prior to that he woke once to feed from 4 months. 

Believe you can do it and you will!!!


----------



## crysshae

smawfl said:


> Pens said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much. I am getting myself so worked up about it, I really want to give her the best. Even if I only manage to do it for a week or two then at least I know I've tried, but I am determined to do it for as long as possible.
> This might be a bit of a silly question, but how do you know when baby is done/full? Do they just unlatch and become disinterested?
> 
> Yep that's pretty much it! LOL or they will just fall asleep!:haha:Click to expand...

Right! And as they get older, my DH always says they look drunk. He loves looking at their little drunk faces. Lol.


----------



## Feronia

I totally agree with MiniBump and Raspberry about breastfeeding. It may be tough in the beginning with frequent feeds, but it's all good for establishing your supply. Even if baby wants to nurse every 20 minutes for hours at a time, the frequent sucking triggers your body to make more milk when your milk comes in. Being engorged in the beginning can be painful, and your nipples might be sore at first, but it gets better quickly -- and from there it's easy!

There's really no need to monitor breastfeeding output -- just watch your baby and feed on demand. :) Is he/she growing, peeing, and pooing at good rates? Then all is well! As previously said, formula top-ups mean that your body will produce less milk in the future due to reduced sucking, so that's something to be aware of. The best thing to do if you're worried about supply is to just bunker down and nurse like crazy. I agree with the others -- pumping is a LOT of work, so much more so than just whipping out a boob and feeding when your baby wants it. I'm going to have to do it this time since I might need to be away for many hours if I get a midwifery interview, but I'm not looking forward to it. Also, you get less pumping than you do nursing, so your pumping output doesn't really represent your actual supply.

I just ordered and screened a bunch of breastfeeding books for the breastfeeding group I'm running, and so far here are my recommendations for good starter books:
-Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (as already stated)
-Breastfeeding Made Simple
-The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers (Jack Newman is awesome and this book is like an encyclopedia and covers everything!)

If you have any concerns, I'd first turn to kellymom Jack Newman (he writes some good FB posts), and a good lactation consultant is indispensable in the beginning. :)


----------



## MellyH

I'm planning on breastfeeding these two little piranhas, if My supply can match their demand! I'd rather not top-up if I can get away with it. Hopefully I can get the hang of tandem breastfeeding so I'm not feeding someone 24/7!


----------



## imphope

ttc126 said:


> Pens, I had the hardest time getting started bf. Because of the horrid birth we had, ds in nicu separated from me while I was in critical care, the drugs I was on to prevent seizures, ds being formula fed in nicu, me being extremely anemic, etc etc...it was a tough start. I actually started out by pumping as I was separated from.ds. It took 5 days just to get the smallest amount of milk. It fully came in after a week.
> 
> I second that it's about determination. I had to go back to hospital and have surgery 3 weeks postpartum and even tho ds went back on bottles, we persevered again and he breastfed until 9 months old (when I had to stop due to threatened miscarriage with this babe). I do think it's easier to breastfeed and it honestly doesn't make them better or worse sleepers in my opinion. My ds slept through from 7pm-7am from 6 months old. Prior to that he woke once to feed from 4 months.
> 
> Believe you can do it and you will!!!


ttc, your story is very inspiring! I am sorry to hear your first birth was traumatic, but how wonderful for you that you persevered. I hope I can push through the hard times and EBF my baby too. So many friends have told me how hard it is and they gave up. I'm determined to make I work. Feronia, I think I will pick up a copy of one of those books you mentioned Thanks!


----------



## imphope

Another post from me: Can I rant for a second? 

By far the hardest thing I think I've dealt with from this pregnancy is not being able to sleep on my back. I am so tired because I wake up every two/three hours or so. Side sleeping is not comfortable for me at all. I got the Snoogle pregnancy pillow and that helps a bit, but I just cannot stay asleep. I was up at least 4 times last night. I have a stuffy nose and breathing with my mouth open makes my throat sore. I know I should always try to sleep on my left side but I just can't stay there for long. Besides, baby kicks and protests every time I'm on my left anyway. Ugh, I'm so tired. 

End of rant.


----------



## MiniBump

Melly, your supply will certainly be able to match their demand provided you keep interruptions to the breastfeeding relationship to a minimum in the first few weeks (lots of skin to skin, feed, feed, feed at the breast, no pacifiers and no formula top-ups (expressed breastmilk from a cup/spoon is best if you need it). Your body will produce whatever your baby/ies ask(s) it to, in some cases more but very, very rarely less (unless there's a medical problem). The biggest problem mums have with breastfeeding is an inbuilt need to control things with numbers, weights and measures. There's no way to know how much baby is getting but there really is no need to know if baby is gaining weight, having plenty of wet and dirty nappies and is alert and well!

Milk drunk faces are the cutest, especially with a little dribble of milk down the side! You'll know when they've had enough but, if you're in any doubt, offer more! They will only take what they need.

Another huge issue I'm coming across more and more lately (I'm a BF peer supporter) is mums thinking their babies are struggling and in pain with wind so start giving colief, infacol and/or gripe water. Breastfed babies don't really get wind unless the latch is poor but they do wriggle, squirm, strain, grunt, go red in the face and fart a lot. This is all part of them finding out how to control their own bowels and getting used to the new sensations in their gut and, unless they're crying in pain (you'll get to know the difference), it's all normal. Also, an element of reflux (spitting up) is normal until the baby's gut closes between 4 and 6 months so, again, provided it's not constant projectile vomiting and baby seems well, it's more than likely normal. There's no harm in having baby checked if you're worried but lots of things that seem concerning are actually very normal! I'm seeing lots of BF babies on infant gaviscon and it's a bit worrying that GPs are so quick to prescribe it!

Whereabouts in Hampshire are you Pens? (assuming it's Hampshire, England!)


----------



## crysshae

Great BF advice from everyone! 

TTC - hope your little one was just busying himself and all is well. So exciting you will be meeting him soon. 

Shells and Melly - Yay for a date Shells. So exciting. Sorry they didn't turn. I breastfed my twins for 15 months, when they gradually weaned themselves. I bought a pump and never used it as I work at home, and as Feronia said it was just easier to feed them. I couldn't tandem nurse as it caused me anxiety, but many women do. So we just took turns between babies and breasts each feeding, and who ate first each time. My little boy was much more demanding and complained the whole time when his sister ate first while she was easygoing and would sit and smile when waiting her turn. 

Imp - Hope you can find a way to rest. Not much longer before you can sleep on your back again.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I plan to exclusively breastfeed for as long as possible... but i disagree with topping up with formula being a bad idea if you reach a certain point a few months in. At first, I think EBF is best as everyone says both for your body and baby to get the idea of what is going on. But two families I nannied for and now my SIL too have opted for breastmilk for the most part and a bottle of formula once per day. Doing that didnt/hasn't caused any issues for those kids- no confusion, no bad behaviors, no digestive issues etc. For one mum it was about her not producing enough milk for two chubby twins (it does happen!), And for the others, I think it was likely about mum getting a rest... which is ok too if that is what you need! 

My point is: I think EBF is a great goal, but there is a lot of pressure to do with breastfeeding, and it isn't some kind of failure if you carve out a slightly different path that works for you!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I hear you on the sleeping, imphope. You don't have long to go- and I don't think you should feel bad if you wake up on your back.... it happens. Just a few more weeks and then even tummy sleeping is back on the table!


----------



## Genevevex

I EBF my son for about a month. It definitely got easier after the first two weeks or so. I also agree with the other ladies on here: pumping is SO much harder than just feeding the baby. 

I would feed my son for a half hour or so (he liked to take his time), and he would be full. But I would pump for a full hour and not even have enough to give him a full 4oz bottle! So frustrating! 

Keep in mind, too, ALL babies tend to lose weight after they are first born--formula and breast fed alike. They will quickly gain it back, though. No worries. And the myth that formula babies sleep better and longer is just that: a MYTH. My little boy wanted fed every hour to hour and a half regardless of WHAT I was feeding him with. Even adding a little rice cereal made no difference. 

I didn't breast feed long--only the month or so, because I was having a lot of issues. I had TERRIBLE postpartum depression. I hated how my breasts felt, I hated how I would leak all the time, I hated being tied to the baby all the time, I hated that I couldn't get any help because I was the only person that could feed the baby, I hated that I didn't have any support for breast feeding and I constantly had to hide... I think the only thing I liked about breast feeding was the closeness I had with my son as he was eating. Looking down into that little contented face during our feeds. And the convenience. Not having to wash bottles or carry additional stuff around when you went out places. Just pull out a boob and the meal is there. ;)

Additionally, here in the states, we get a max of 12 weeks off from work for maternity leave (unpaid, no less). I had to go back to work and my work schedule simply didn't allow for breastfeeding (no place to pump--did I mention how hard and unrewarding pumping is?).

With this baby I will probably have to go back to work after only 8 weeks off, and my schedule is even WORSE this time. So, I'm not even going to bother trying to breast feed her at all. :(


----------



## Genevevex

imphope said:


> Another post from me: Can I rant for a second?
> 
> By far the hardest thing I think I've dealt with from this pregnancy is not being able to sleep on my back. I am so tired because I wake up every two/three hours or so. Side sleeping is not comfortable for me at all. I got the Snoogle pregnancy pillow and that helps a bit, but I just cannot stay asleep. I was up at least 4 times last night. I have a stuffy nose and breathing with my mouth open makes my throat sore. I know I should always try to sleep on my left side but I just can't stay there for long. Besides, baby kicks and protests every time I'm on my left anyway. Ugh, I'm so tired.
> 
> End of rant.

I feel for you! :hugs: I can't really sleep on my left side, either. Every time I do I get breathless and weird feeling; I think baby sticks her feet up into my lungs or something when I'm on that side. I have to sleep mostly on my right, which is super uncomfortable. 

Some nights I get an extra pillow or two out and stuff them under my back on one side... enough so that it keeps me rolled SLIGHTLY to the side, but I'm still mostly laying on my back. That keeps the baby to one side, but makes me feel like I'm back-sleeping. Some nights it helps and other nights it doesn't.


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> I plan to exclusively breastfeed for as long as possible... but i disagree with topping up with formula being a bad idea if you reach a certain point a few months in. At first, I think EBF is best as everyone says both for your body and baby to get the idea of what is going on. But two families I nannied for and now my SIL too have opted for breastmilk for the most part and a bottle of formula once per day. Doing that didnt/hasn't caused any issues for those kids- no confusion, no bad behaviors, no digestive issues etc. For one mum it was about her not producing enough milk for two chubby twins (it does happen!), And for the others, I think it was likely about mum getting a rest... which is ok too if that is what you need!
> 
> My point is: I think EBF is a great goal, but there is a lot of pressure to do with breastfeeding, and it isn't some kind of failure if you carve out a slightly different path that works for you!

Absolutely, SurpriseBub, every mum must do what works best for her and her child/children. I only advocate no formula top-ups in the first few weeks whilst mum is establishing a supply. After about 4-6 weeks, it's easier to add bottles here and there, if necessary, without affecting overall supply. My response was to ladies who want to succeed at breastfeeding and, unfortunately, unnecessary early top-ups following bad advice are one of the biggest reasons why breastfeeding doesn't work out (in the UK anyway, I would guess the lack of maternity leave elsewhere as mentioned has a huge impact).

Using formula is a very personal choice and I have chosen (and been lucky to be able) to avoid it completely so far. I would never choose to use formula for convenience or a break, I would only use it if it were medically necessary for mine or the baby's health but that's simply my individual preference because I've done my research, I know what's in it (and what's not) and I don't want it in my baby's delicate, undeveloped system! Each to their own though :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Argh- today's the day I wash and sort baby clothes...
A) I have a lot more stuff than I realised!
B) it looks like the colours are running a lot on dark load #1... Eep. Everything is very well sorted now, so nothing should have been ruined, but not sure what that means for regular washes once baby gets here! 

Also, as an aside- I bought some newborn pj suits last week, and got a mix of 1 x pink, 2 x green, 1 x white. The guy who rang them up acted shocked that I would get GREEN for a GIRL. What?! I am going to get sick of that thinking pretty quickly!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

imphope said:


> Another post from me: Can I rant for a second?
> 
> By far the hardest thing I think I've dealt with from this pregnancy is not being able to sleep on my back. I am so tired because I wake up every two/three hours or so. Side sleeping is not comfortable for me at all. I got the Snoogle pregnancy pillow and that helps a bit, but I just cannot stay asleep. I was up at least 4 times last night. I have a stuffy nose and breathing with my mouth open makes my throat sore. I know I should always try to sleep on my left side but I just can't stay there for long. Besides, baby kicks and protests every time I'm on my left anyway. Ugh, I'm so tired.
> 
> End of rant.

Haha I agree....I used to like sleeping on my tummy. I miss it! I also miss my bladder and getting to have a nice long relieving pee vs these 125ml at a time squirts haha!


----------



## MellyH

Green for a girl! You monster! :lol:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

SurpriseBub said:


> Argh- today's the day I wash and sort baby clothes...
> A) I have a lot more stuff than I realised!
> B) it looks like the colours are running a lot on dark load #1... Eep. Everything is very well sorted now, so nothing should have been ruined, but not sure what that means for regular washes once baby gets here!
> 
> Also, as an aside- I bought some newborn pj suits last week, and got a mix of 1 x pink, 2 x green, 1 x white. The guy who rang them up acted shocked that I would get GREEN for a GIRL. What?! I am going to get sick of that thinking pretty quickly!

I've bought mostly greens, yellows and blues for our baby. I think they'd still look cute if baby happen to be a girl...


----------



## Captain

Loved reading the last few pages about breastfeeding! Thanks for all your advice ladies :hugs:

imphope - Totally feel for you with the sleeping. I want to sleep on my back _soo_ bad! I'm also getting the stuffy nose at night and hate having to breathe through my mouth. I got up around 3AM last night for the bathroom and couldn't get back to sleep. I ended up laying on the couch so I wouldn't disturb DH anymore. Ugh!!


----------



## River54

Sleeping - ugh - I get hip pain now at night. So I switched sides a few times a night trying to make it better for awhile. I like sleeping on my right, since when I sleep on my left, after awhile it feels too bad. 
OH usually snores, so it is hard to get back to sleep after getting up to use the washroom a couple times / night. OH was complaining that he was waking up alot with my moving (I also prod him if he is snoring so it stops for a bit)- so we setup the couch last night for me - so I'd go there after the first time I got up...I actually got a tad more sleep because of having an easier time without the snoring (unfortunately still the hip pain), but it didn't work for OH - he said he got even less sleep last night being alone in bed. 

Also, does anyone have a nipple cream that works well for breastfeeding that is NOT lanolin based? (I'm slightly allergic to it, and will get an itchy rash if it touches my skin)


----------



## Pens

Thank you so much for all of your advice. I am considering not even bothering getting a pump at all now, I thought it might make things easier but it seems like it would just end up stressing me out more with all of the hassle and not pumping enough out. 
A friend of mine tried really hard to BF her little boy but she had some really unhelpful people around her after she gave birth and no one helped her out when he wouldn't latch properly. They actually kept her in hospital for 3 days because she couldn't do it and not once did someone try and show her what to do, they just left her to try and figure it out for herself and as a FTM she really struggled. She ended up giving up and got herself depressed over it. I'm really lucky to be going to a different hospital and have heard a lot of good things about them helping you with breastfeeding so I'm hoping I won't have that problem!



MiniBump said:


> Whereabouts in Hampshire are you Pens? (assuming it's Hampshire, England!)

and I'm from Portsmouth! 

xx


----------



## MrsKChicago

River54 said:


> Also, does anyone have a nipple cream that works well for breastfeeding that is NOT lanolin based? (I'm slightly allergic to it, and will get an itchy rash if it touches my skin)

Oh gosh, this never even occurred to me. I'm so glad I'm spying on this thread. Do most people with wool allergies have trouble with lanolin? I'd better test some out on a less sensitive area before I start slathering my nipples with it!


----------



## ttc126

I like using coconut oil. But beware if you use it right before you pump it can clog the hoses etc and ruin your electric pump.


----------



## MrsKChicago

ttc126 said:


> I like using coconut oil. But beware if you use it right before you pump it can clog the hoses etc and ruin your electric pump.

Ha! Is there anything coconut oil doesn't cure? It'll be like a little pina colada every time he feeds! Thanks, we have tons of coconut oil :)


----------



## MiniBump

I've never actually used any nipple cream (the whole idea of breastfeeding is that the nipple isn't really involved - if you're getting sore nipples beyond a little tenderness for the first few days, you need to check that your baby is latched on well) so it's not something you need to worry hugely about! You can hand express a bit of breastmilk onto the nipples after a feed if you need to as breastmilk has antibacterial properties and will promote healing. (NB. Don't do this if you develop thrush as the milk will feed it!)

Pens, many babies will actually latch on by themselves if you lay back with them on your chest and leave them to it! If you need help on the ward, be sure to demand it or, if you've had enough, just tell them you're fine, go home and get the midwife in. We have a local infant feeding team too in our area who will come out and help you at home so it's worth finding out what's in your area (this might help - go along to your nearest group now if you can https://www.porthosp.nhs.uk/departments/Maternity/BF%20Groups%20Portsmouth%20Jan%202015.pdf) Also, you can hire breast pumps from your local Children's Centre for about £5 a week so you could try before you buy.


----------



## Feronia

For nipple cream, I'm vegan, so I can't use anything lanolin based. I love Earth Mama Angel Baby nipple butter though! It was great on my nipples last time and I've been using it as lip balm in the mean time. :) Coconut oil works too! Like MiniBump says, it's really only useful in the beginning. I probably won't need it this time since DD is still nursing.

I've heard really mixed things about back sleeping but I haven't researched it thoroughly enough yet. I sometimes just do it to get better sleep. I've heard that you'll know if sleeping on your back is bad for you since you'll feel tingly, dizzy, and strange and want to shift positions, but I still try to sleep on my sides when I can... 
Off to research it!

Edit: Found this article: https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/sleeping-on-your-back-when-pregnant-is-it-really-so-bad/
This dr. says there's no evidence that it's unsafe, but I'd like to find what evidence actually exists on the topic.


----------



## MellyH

I feel relatively lucky in that I am a side sleeper normally, so in that sense I haven't had to adjust. It's just that sleeping in any position is incredibly painful at the moment!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

River54 said:


> Sleeping - ugh - I get hip pain now at night. So I switched sides a few times a night trying to make it better for awhile. I like sleeping on my right, since when I sleep on my left, after awhile it feels too bad.
> OH usually snores, so it is hard to get back to sleep after getting up to use the washroom a couple times / night. OH was complaining that he was waking up alot with my moving (I also prod him if he is snoring so it stops for a bit)- so we setup the couch last night for me - so I'd go there after the first time I got up...I actually got a tad more sleep because of having an easier time without the snoring (unfortunately still the hip pain), but it didn't work for OH - he said he got even less sleep last night being alone in bed.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a nipple cream that works well for breastfeeding that is NOT lanolin based? (I'm slightly allergic to it, and will get an itchy rash if it touches my skin)

Oh yes! How could I forget the hip pain! I've had it on my right hip and I usually prefer sleeping on my left side. Baby's back is usually on my left and kicks me on the right. So I it feel uncomfortable feeling the kicks under me if I'm on my right....
Also, anyone get extreme urges for food? Like one minute I'm fine and the next I'm like having a major crash in blood sugar and scooping whatever I can find in my mouth to get rid of the shakes..


----------



## jmandrews

The problem I had BFing was that I was in a lot of pain as soon as my milk would drop. In the night is wake up soaked and in pain. If I didn't get relief from feeding is have to pump. What if I wake up and he isn't awake? Do I just pump or wake the baby? It was a very stressful experience for me. I had enough supply but I don't have the largest breast size so I think my boobs were exploded when my milk dropped. I made plenty of milk. I ended up quitting after 8 weeks. I want to try to push through the tough stage this time. Any advice I can get is helpful.


----------



## MiniBump

Not sure what you mean by your milk dropping jm but if you get engorged, you should express (preferably by hand if you can) just enough to ease the discomfort (you can offer baby the breast if you wish, they'll either feed or not even in their sleep). If you pump aggressively and/or for too long you're telling your body you need that milk so you'll keep producing it and potentially end up with an oversupply which can be hard to put right and leads to plugged ducts and mastitis. Conversely, this is why feeds shouldn't be skipped, especially during the night, because your body then gets the message that you want less milk and will reduce your supply accordingly. Also, if you express so that someone else can feed you should still express at the same time as the feed to maintain your supply (thus not really saving yourself any work!). Again, this is only for the first few weeks!


----------



## RaspberryK

JM - if you pump in that situation you are going to tell your body that you need to keep making more and more, therefore increasing your supply more than the baby drinks which will only create over supply and engorgement. What I have done/would do is have a shower - not too hot, and let the milk flow out a little naturally or hand express a small amount for comfort. If you do that, then your supply should settle. 
I always suffered with over supply as DS had reflux that wasn't sorted til he was maybe 10-12 weeks, so after the reflux was gone he was drinking a lot less as he wasn't throwing up every feed or suckling to relieve his throat. All of the extra nursing early on led to a huge oversupply right up until weaning, having said that though my milk never went away even by 12 months after I stopped, so perhaps I am just a milk machine. 

With sleeping on your back, or even laying on your back for more than a few minutes, the problem is the heavy uterus can compress the inferior Vena Cava. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferior_vena_cava_syndrome

xx


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks for the advice! I'm going to def try things differently this time. :) I want to enjoy it 100%. I life the bond of it. I feel more comfortable this time knowing what to expect.


----------



## Feronia

Yeah, as others have said, just hand express a little bit if you're feeling too engorged. I have a toddler to do that this time! :) You definitely don't need to pump. Your supply will eventually settle out on its own based on how much milk is emptied from your breasts on a continuous basis.

It looks like the only studies on Inferior vena cava syndrome in pregnancy are from the 50s and 60s? Hmm...


----------



## MellyH

One thing I had heard was in the first few weeks, to pump after feeding to increase supply - is that not recommended?


----------



## MiniBump

MellyH said:


> One thing I had heard was in the first few weeks, to pump after feeding to increase supply - is that not recommended?

If you're feeding on demand without formula top-ups it shouldn't be necessary as the babies will tell your body exactly what they need. Also, it can cause oversupply as mentioned previously. Pumping after feeding is a great way to boost your supply if you need to but chances are, if you follow your babies' leads, you won't! :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia I definitely feel awful if I lay on my back so I don't do it and feel the vena cava reason could explain it. I daresay anyone who feels fine sleeping then they're fine to carry on. 

Melly I would just let baby/babies nurse til they're full rather than pumping after feeds unless you need to build a huge freezer stash otherwise I think you risk oversupply. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> I just ordered and screened a bunch of breastfeeding books for the breastfeeding group I'm running, and so far here are my recommendations for good starter books:
> -Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (as already stated)
> -Breastfeeding Made Simple
> -The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers (Jack Newman is awesome and this book is like an encyclopedia and covers everything!)

I have had all of these and a couple of other books (ie. Ina Mays Guide to Breastfeeding) in my Amazon cart for quite a while! I like to have a book to help guide me through things like this- but I know deep down that more than one will likely be a waste of money! 

So, just wondering- anyone very much recommend a single book as a good all round BF reference? (Would your suggestion be The Ultimate Book of Answers then, Feronia? Or would the Womanly Art be a better standalone?)


----------



## MrsKChicago

SurpriseBub said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered and screened a bunch of breastfeeding books for the breastfeeding group I'm running, and so far here are my recommendations for good starter books:
> -Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (as already stated)
> -Breastfeeding Made Simple
> -The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers (Jack Newman is awesome and this book is like an encyclopedia and covers everything!)
> 
> I have had all of these and a couple of other books (ie. Ina Mays Guide to Breastfeeding) in my Amazon cart for quite a while! I like to have a book to help guide me through things like this- but I know deep down that more than one will likely be a waste of money!
> 
> So, just wondering- anyone very much recommend a single book as a good all round BF reference? (Would your suggestion be The Ultimate Book of Answers then, Feronia? Or would the Womanly Art be a better standalone?)Click to expand...

My local thrift stores have a lot of these kinds of books. It's kind of a crap shoot whether you'll find exactly the one you're looking for, but it's worth looking if you have one nearby.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wnt2beAMom said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Argh- today's the day I wash and sort baby clothes...
> A) I have a lot more stuff than I realised!
> B) it looks like the colours are running a lot on dark load #1... Eep. Everything is very well sorted now, so nothing should have been ruined, but not sure what that means for regular washes once baby gets here!
> 
> Also, as an aside- I bought some newborn pj suits last week, and got a mix of 1 x pink, 2 x green, 1 x white. The guy who rang them up acted shocked that I would get GREEN for a GIRL. What?! I am going to get sick of that thinking pretty quickly!
> 
> I've bought mostly greens, yellows and blues for our baby. I think they'd still look cute if baby happen to be a girl...Click to expand...

I agree! I have a decent amount of blue and lots of green for our daughter. I have some pink stuff too, just not tonnes and tonnes :) 

I had also bought yellow and grey fabrics to make a blanket out of for her :) that was before we knew the gender... But I would have gone something neutral for that even if I had known.


----------



## Feronia

Raspberry, I think I agree with that. Sometimes sleep is just more important to get, so if being on your back is the only position that works, I'd go for it if you're not feeling any ill effects.

Minibump, I think the Jack Newman one is the best all-around breastfeeding book. I also have these ones:
-Mothering your Nursing Toddler (awesome info on tandem nursing and nursing during pregnancy)
-The Nursing Mother's Companion
-Ina May's Guide to Breastfeeding.
-Adventures in Tandem Nursing (haven't picked it up yet, but I'm excited to read it).

They're all great in different ways, but Jack Newman's seems the most comprehensive and informative on a variety of subjects.


----------



## xxyjadexx

I exclusively bf both my little ones and never really had any problems thank god. I remember finding it quite hard with my first but in hind sight I think I overfed the poor little guy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140924_202228.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc126

xxyjadexx said:


> I exclusively bf both my little ones and never really had any problems thank god. I remember finding it quite hard with my first but in hind sight I think I overfed the poor little guy!

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!! Such a chubby doll!!!!! I love chubby babies!!!!!! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ahhhh chubby baby! :) such squeezable legs!


----------



## Pens

I've had a really awful nights sleep again. I do usually wake up a few times in the night anyway due to dead legs but last night was bad. In the evening I kept getting a stitch like pain at the bottom of my belly, just above my knicker line, it started whilst I was cleaning the kitchen and was on and off until I had layed in bed for a few minutes. Then a couple of hours into my sleep I woke up with both legs feeling dead, usually if I turn over it subsides but it was constant and they still don't feel right now :( ugh. Does anyone know what causes any of this?


----------



## smawfl

Funny you should say that Pens, I've woken up with a similar stitch like pain, under bump on the right side! Not sure if it's round ligament pain, or whether I've stretched awkwardly. it's not constant though, only if I'm in a particular position.


----------



## MrsTM1

For anyone doing research on books, see if any of them you're thinking about are at your local library. I'm borrowing Ina May's book currently, and I'll probably end up buying it as well. The library may not have what you're looking for, but if they do, you can at least see if you'd like the book before you buy it.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Oh gosh I had some catching up to to from were I last left off at. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Pens

smawfl said:


> Funny you should say that Pens, I've woken up with a similar stitch like pain, under bump on the right side! Not sure if it's round ligament pain, or whether I've stretched awkwardly. it's not constant though, only if I'm in a particular position.

That's where mine is but slightly to my left! I did wonder if I had pulled something because it hurt more when I was in certain positions and completely went away when I was laying down and relaxed. It seems to be alright this morning though.


----------



## MiniBump

Feronia said:


> Raspberry, I think I agree with that. Sometimes sleep is just more important to get, so if being on your back is the only position that works, I'd go for it if you're not feeling any ill effects.
> 
> Minibump, I think the Jack Newman one is the best all-around breastfeeding book. I also have these ones:
> -Mothering your Nursing Toddler (awesome info on tandem nursing and nursing during pregnancy)
> -The Nursing Mother's Companion
> -Ina May's Guide to Breastfeeding.
> -Adventures in Tandem Nursing (haven't picked it up yet, but I'm excited to read it).
> 
> They're all great in different ways, but Jack Newman's seems the most comprehensive and informative on a variety of subjects.

Wasn't me that asked but thanks anyway, lol! I have a copy of Adventures in Tandem Nursing too but haven't started it yet. Probably should really!


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump said:


> Wasn't me that asked but thanks anyway, lol! I have a copy of Adventures in Tandem Nursing too but haven't started it yet. Probably should really!

Oops, I meant to say SurpriseBub! ;)

I've had that horribly painful stitch under/ to the side of my bump when trying to roll over. I think it's when a ligament is pulled. I won't miss being pregnant!


----------



## smawfl

Boo to all these painful ligaments!!

I went back to pregnancy pilates last night after the Christmas break and boy was it tough, wonder if that triggered something with my ligament stitch!


----------



## MellyH

I thought I must have pulled a muscle yesterday when I stood up from my desk, I had a really sharp pain across the bottom of my belly for about 30 seconds. It eventually went away but it made my eyes water!! Our poor bodies are starting to reach the edge of their abilities, I think!


----------



## RaspberryK

Woke up this morning feeling like I can hardly walk, must be all the inversions and tilts - lol. 
Saw the midwife today, she said if she didn't know what she knew from my scan she'd be saying may be feels head down but very unsure and would have booked me for a scan , lol. 
She has advised ecv if I want the best chance of homebirth but with everything in doing position wise beforehand. 
If I go into labour between now and my ecv she thinks I should go to labour Ward early to be scanned and if baby not breech come home, if she is breech at that point to ask for vaginal delivery provided baby isn't footling breech. 
I've booked acupuncture and moxibustion for Tuesday.
xx


----------



## ttc126

I hope your little lady turns Ras!!!! It sounds like you're doing all you possibly can! 

I can tell my little guy is still breech. I feel him go almost transverse, then back head up! I think I'm just going to stop the inversions at this point. No longer worth the nausea and back pain/stiffness. There must be a reason he can't go all the way.


----------



## smawfl

Sorry about the breech babies, hope they still manage to turn. Sorry if it's an obvious question, but can you feel a definite head up high??

I'm super paranoid I'm breech but last appointment she said head down so hopefully that's the case.


----------



## RaspberryK

You might be right, mines so hard to tell, I've found out that two knees sticking out together can feel like the head and midwife couldn't tell which was head and which was bottom I've never felt so prodded. Sometimes I have a huge mass of baby across the middle or either side and limbs seem to be anywhere and everywhere and then other times baby seems to disappear completely and it's all just squish. 
Xx


----------



## smawfl

LOL I have experienced the disappearing baby squish too!! :haha:


----------



## ttc126

smawfl, I can definitely feel a head. it's quite a bit harder than a butt :) I also can tell because if I gently move the lump back and forth nothing else moves. If I press his bottom, he will kick and squirm a lot more. :) I also have a big amount of pressure near my ribs but no pressure low. And I pee like normal....lol...no frequent bathroom trips here! 


I almost forgot I have my appointment in about an hour. If his brain looks ok, we are all good to deliver Tuesday. If not, I'm having a baby this weekend :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck TTC :) Hopefully you can make it til tuesday!!


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, the missing-baby-squish is weird isn't it?? I have had that a few times, since Bruce (on the right) is higher than Sheila (on the left), that in the lower right it sometimes just feels squishy and weird.

I'm 98% positive Sheila (baby A) is still head down, given all the pointy things poking out and swiping across my belly up high on the left. Bruce (baby B) I'm not sure, I've never been able to tell as easily. Something large and bulbous is usually poking out up high - at one point it was his head, and then last week it was apparently his butt. :lol: So, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## smawfl

Holy Moly babies already! Good luck TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck ttc, that's so soon! Both midwife and I have both tried those methods and it doesn't work for me but I've always been hard to palpate birth pregnancies - no idea why. 
Xx


----------



## EMYJC

TTC- best of luck to you with baby and the birth. I hope he can hang on until Tuesday. Raspberry, hope you manage to get your baby to turn. Baby pics are a definite from next week!!

I have just had some news and a half. I have to move house on Feb 27th!!!!!! OMG, I dont know how I am going to manage that. Plus DS has an op coming up as well. Why do things always come at once?!


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no emy that's not the best timing! Xx


----------



## Izzie74

So we've settled on the name Emily. My niece is called Emma. Are the names too similar?


----------



## RaspberryK

Nope I think it's a good choice izzie xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, ttc! I will be thinking of you!! X

I was completely wrong on baby's position when I tried to guess for myself. I have no idea right now and have given up trying to tell! ;)

Wow- that's a lot going on emy... at least it will be April for you in what will feel like the blink of an eye ;) is your little one having his tonsils out? (If you don't mind my asking...? I remember you talking about that a while back). 

Emily is lovely, izzie! :) I wouldn't worry about the names being too similar... if you love Emily, then go for it. I think we have a name... we had a list of final options, and that slowly just morphed into one name :) we are keeping it under our hat, just in case we see her and change our minds! I also don't want to hear reactions until we know.


----------



## MellyH

I don't think it's too similar, Izzie. Unless they both get the nickname Emmy!

EMYJC, yikes! I hope you have a lot of help for the move :o


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh, and izzie- i have not one, but two cousins named Alva. It was still on my list :) (one of many vetoed by DH)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Best of luck ttc!


----------



## MrsTM1

Izzie74 said:


> So we've settled on the name Emily. My niece is called Emma. Are the names too similar?

Emily is a wonderful name! Granted, I'm a bit prejudiced, as it's my name too. ;)

I was named after my grandmothers middle name, which is Emma. Also, your due date is my birthday!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks guys. Surprisebub yes tonsils and adenoids for sleep apnoea. Not ideal it's happening when baby here as he needs an overnight stay so its gonna be down to just OH to stay with him. Might see if my mum can come up and stay over in case he's struggling to get my son to settle so I can pop up to the hospital.

Melly I think I will go to my parents for the wkend with the children and my dad can help OH with the move. We are getting professionals in to do it for us and I have done some decluttering already. I am just feeling pretty overwhelmed!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am sure he will do well, emy! I had mine out a few years ago, and if definitely wasn't fun. But after a week I was so happy they were gone! Kids are also meant to handle tonsils a lot better than adults do :) I hope it all goes smoothly.

Poor you- So much going on at once! I would definitely do the go to your parents' place during the move plan. :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Ooo this thread is getting exciting :) I wonder who will give birth on the same days!
Best of Luck TTC!
I hope baby is turned RaspK. I was frightened mine had turned breech after being head down for so many weeks. It was having hiccups and I felt them in my ribs! Maybe baby was just kicking with each hiccups cause it was head down and I think its pretty stuck! It's head is measuring 38weeks....from the ultrasound I had yesterday.
I'm currently getting pretty sick and tired of medical interventions because of my hospital scare almost a month ago. They want me doing ultrasounds once a week, nst's 2x/week, blood pressure checks 3x/day, lab work once a week plus Dr appointment every week. It doesn't give me any hope that my birth plan will be followed if I can't be left alone currently!


----------



## Feronia

Good luck, Raspberry! I hope baby turns! I've heard really good things about acupuncture and moxibustion as a combination method. Can you by any chance get another midwife to palpate you? I personally have one midwife who isn't very good at palpating and another that has superhuman hands and ears, lol. She was able to hear my baby's heartrate through a fetoscope at 17 weeks and can confirm the position of the baby and placenta within seconds -- it's amazing. The other one couldn't hear by baby with a fetoscope until 25 weeks or so and mistook baby as breech at one appointment! 
Would you still attempt a breech home birth if baby isn't footling?

Another way you can tell the position pretty easily (if you're comfortable doing so) is to stick a clean hand up your vagina and feel through the wall for a hard round ball. I was trying to find my cervix not long ago when I wanted to make sure all the BHs I was having weren't dilating me, and the baby's head was sooooo obvious and it's like right in there. :haha:

Wow, ttc! Good luck with your appointment -- babies are coming so soon!

Emily is my name too, and while I like the name, I never liked how popular it is. It seems to be going down in popularity, though, so maybe there will be fewer ones in the future. It was #1 for a while and last time I checked it was in the 40s. I was named after Emily Dickinson. :D


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> I don't think it's too similar, Izzie. Unless they both get the nickname Emmy!
> 
> EMYJC, yikes! I hope you have a lot of help for the move :o

We were thinking more Millie for shortening and Emma isn't shortened to anything yet so think we're safe on that one!


----------



## swanxxsong

TIME IS FLYINGGGGGGG! :happydance: :rofl:

Can't believe some babies are scheduled to land earthside next week! :) So excited to begin seeing pics and hearing birth stories!

---
*Pens *I'm late to the show but for the first week we did combi formula/BF because of her prematurity, latch issues and lack of support from the hospital -- I was convinced by them that she needed it when really, looking back, she didn't. But once we got into the swing, things settled along nicely. I did pump a ton esp in the beginning to try and build my supply and created a hoard of milk, some of which was donated and some of which we used. Ended up with oversupply as a result, but we combated that accordingly. 

Best suggestion I can give is to utilize your resources. My husband was my biggest support person and when I felt the hospital didn't help me enough, I called La Leche League. There's tons of people out there willing and able to give the support you may seek when your time comes. :) I was told by the LC at the hospital that it would be a miracle if my daughter ever BF... and she self-weaned just shy of two. So NYEAH to them. LOL. #mature

As others have said, KellyMom is a great site!

One thing I will say: SNACKS AND DRINKS ON HAND AT ALL TIMES. lol. If you have the energy now, make something like these energy balls and freeze them. (https://teentoddlernewborn.com/2013/06/17/no-bake-lactation-bites-recipe/) You'll be hungry and having quick, easy-to-grab snacks like the no-bake balls, lactation cookies, cut up fruits/veggies, etc. will be something for which you're grateful! And lots of water, lots and lots. Keep hydrated! I froze some balls already and plan to freeze some more rofl:) to be prepared this time!
---

I've never been a back sleeper, but I find myself on my back a lot when I wake in the middle of the night and then get annoyed because I want to stay there and can't. LOL. 

Earth Mama Angel Baby nipple butter is great, *River*, from what I hear. I am excited to try it this time. I didn't use nipple creams much/at all last time, just coconut oil. But when I did use cream, it was Bella B. Nipple brand. I have used it a few times recently to ease my painful, cracked nipples actually. I don't use lano products on my nips, so those are my suggestions. :)

Good luck to all those trying to encourage stubborn littles to turn! Turn, babies, turn! And best wishes *TTC*! :hugs: Will be stalking to see updates!!


----------



## swanxxsong

BTW: Crazy for me to think that in three days, I'll be the same duration of pregnancy I was with my daughter when I delivered... and in four days, I'll be more pregnant than I've ever been in the four pregnancies I've had! 

:happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Thanks for the ball recipe, swan! I might try and make some this weekend.


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Good luck, Raspberry! I hope baby turns! I've heard really good things about acupuncture and moxibustion as a combination method. Can you by any chance get another midwife to palpate you? I personally have one midwife who isn't very good at palpating and another that has superhuman hands and ears, lol. She was able to hear my baby's heartrate through a fetoscope at 17 weeks and can confirm the position of the baby and placenta within seconds -- it's amazing. The other one couldn't hear by baby with a fetoscope until 25 weeks or so and mistook baby as breech at one appointment!
> Would you still attempt a breech home birth if baby isn't footling?
> 
> Another way you can tell the position pretty easily (if you're comfortable doing so) is to stick a clean hand up your vagina and feel through the wall for a hard round ball. I was trying to find my cervix not long ago when I wanted to make sure all the BHs I was having weren't dilating me, and the baby's head was sooooo obvious and it's like right in there. :haha:
> 
> Wow, ttc! Good luck with your appointment -- babies are coming so soon!
> 
> Emily is my name too, and while I like the name, I never liked how popular it is. It seems to be going down in popularity, though, so maybe there will be fewer ones in the future. It was #1 for a while and last time I checked it was in the 40s. I was named after Emily Dickinson. :D

I think I will have to see what happens first with the moxi and maybe the ECV and hope that baby has turned, then explore other options after that if baby still hasn't turned. I vaguely asked about breech births at home and midwife said yes they accidentally happen - so I think I will ask at the following appointment how many midwives are skilled in breech birth in the team and also about the ones in the birth centre attached to the hospital. I would be keen to have midwives rather than obs in attendance even if I ended up in the labour ward and have doctors OUTSIDE. 
Baby isn't footling at the moment/at the scan, she had flexed legs so perhaps I need to find out the likelihood of a leg coming first in that position as I suppose it depends on if her bottom stays lower than her feet. 
I don't have access to another midwife at the moment, I can't feel a hard round ball down there although I think I have dilated a bit more than the 1cm I have been for the past 4 months, my lower belly is also completely soft this evening I have pushed right in and there is nothing there at all - which it wasn't this morning so if I was to hazard a guess right now I would say transverse/oblique.
The heartbeat was heard (with Doppler) all over my belly, she tried in 3-4 different places both low and high. 
I think I have read that the moxibustion and acupuncture wouldn't cause a head down baby to flip breech so I guess I have nothing to lose. 

xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wow- you have been dilated for an age, raspberry. Huge props to you for handling everything so well and all you have done to keep her baking :)


----------



## Feronia

Swan, thanks for that recipe! I've been looking for recipes that are easy to make and freeze. I do remember feeling quite ravenous while breastfeeding and I know I won't want to be cooking things with a toddler and newborn! 

This is another one I plan on doing: https://www.veganbaking.net/recipes/breakfast/granola/easy-granola It lasts for a while and I can just put it over some coconut yogurt for a quick snack. Any other quick, healthy, recipes I can bookmark? I can always veganize them! :)

Rasp, well the hard circular ball sounds promising, but I realize I've never felt what a breech baby looks like from that angle. :haha: That's exactly what I'm feeling now, though, and my midwife confirmed baby is head down. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! His bloodflow was still elevated at the scan, but thankfully not as bad as earlier this week :) So yay!!!! Unless I magically go into labor (which I was having lots of contractions on the nst) he will be here Tuesday around 11:30am!!!!!!! 

Swan, lol! As of yesterday I have been the most pregnant I've ever been :) It's been fun to go around saying that even though I realize I'm not even early term till Sunday ;)


----------



## ttc126

Ras, I asked today about the chance of a foot coming first :) My guy is frank breech and they said it'd be extremely unlikely he can wedge a foot beneath his bum at this point. They said if the feet are around the head or baby is folded like a taco it's not a worry. But hopefully your girl has already started turning :)


----------



## Captain

Well court is finally over! We didn't get the ruling we were hoping for, but we didn't completely lose. My husband's alimony to his ex will half in a year and a half and then end around five years after that. Our aim was to stop the payments completely so I guess we did that, just not as soon as we'd hoped.

I never really post personal stuff online but you ladies have been great support, and I don't really have anyone else to tell, so thank you all! I'd love to go on a huge rant about how unfair to men these things are. His ex now lives with another man who pays all the rent/mortgage, has been given a car and no longer works as she's on full disability, yet my husband has to give her almost a quarter of our income each month. The judge today disregarded our lawyer's evidence and would not hear our arguments. It really makes me lose faith in our justice system.

_But_, on the bright side, it _will_ end, at least! And, as soon as I am ready I will be applying to the RCMP next year, and DH will be a Mr Mom from when I go to the academy, meaning no more payments from then on. :haha: 

Okay, rant over!!
Oh, and DH finally got his date to go back to work today, he flies out in six days!


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain that seems very unfair but at least not a total negative. 

Ttc- Thanks for that I think my concern is that she's very mobile and nothing is engaged so legs could easily move and I feel kicks lower than where here bottom was on the scan on Wednesday. 

Feronia- that was I can't feel a hard round ball- definitely nothing felt anywhere near the pelvis or in my vagina. 

Thanks surprise - yeah I started dilating at 23/24 weeks I think it was and consultant went into scare tactic and panic mode at that point, had steriod injections at the following appointment but after that (and mostly scans by others my cervix stayed dilated but long at around 4cm). 
I'm really miffed as at my last appointment the histology for my lletz treatment came back as small/negligible in relation to effects on the cervix so I had all those appointments and intervention for nothing. 
He said I wouldn't need to get the cervical length scans in any future pregnancies. 
Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

hey everyone haven't been on here in a while hope everyone is doing good and gonna meet the babies soon :D I should find out Tuesday my date for my csection, so only 5 wks left this pregnancy has flown by! got a new mattress for the moses basket last night because it not my basket, got some bargains in the sales for some winter clothes for baby in 9-12mths, because my ds was in summer stuff at 9-12 this bubs will need winter anyone else picking up bigger sized stuff?

my mam also got us our baby monitor for 30 euros and I saw the same one on sale somewhere else for 90!


----------



## bounceyboo

captain glad the court sort of rules in your favour, at least the payments are going to stop


----------



## ttc126

captain, I'm glad it's somewhat taken care of...though it does sound unfair that the support has to continue for a time! 
Your DH will go back to work then have to turn around and play baby ;) 

Ras, that makes a lot more sense that you'd worry since she's still so mobile. I don't know what it is, but I also feel kicks very low like in my foof area lol. Maybe it's hands reaching down? In my case they seem to think his bottom is wedged in....although I've had no cervix checks to know for sure...just palpation and scans. It's hopefully a good thing she can still move so much! She can still flip! You have to share about your whole moxibustion and acupuncture experience :) 

bouncyboo, can't wait to find out your date :) Getting exciting :) 

I feel like crap today. So achey, so nauseous! Bleh! Like a truck hit me!


----------



## RaspberryK

Well I thought she was turning in the shower earlier but I think I feel her head in my ribs, who knows what they get up to in there, looked at belly mapping a few times and none of her movements or kicks are localised they change all the time. I was getting what was very strong kicks in my ribs so either she can still get her feet up there even being breech or she has very strong arms and elbows. 

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I know all about kicks in the foof area lol Footling breech... yeah thats lots of fun! I thought when he was oblique and it was hands down there is was bad enough, but feet! lol I randomly squeal and squeak and it's from him kicking out down there... people panic and ask if i'm ok lol If he turns while stretching out... that can make me scream never mind squeal!


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh I get painful stuff but must be doubley bad for you shells, kicks to your cervix and arsehole from the inside can be bad enough to have me leap off the sofa and doubled over. 
Xx


----------



## Feronia

captain, that sounds so stressful, but I'm glad it's over for you. Sorry you weren't able to get the payments stopped right away, that really sucks. At least now you can get it off your mind and concentrate on baby, right? That's so neat that you decided to do RCMP training!

Ooh, sorry RaspK, I misread you! Well my fingers are crossed that your baby flips in one way or another. I know the butt up near the ribs also feels like a head. I get that poking out and sometimes I think it's a head, lol.

Good news ttc, and that's exciting that you have a date! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> Captain that seems very unfair but at least not a total negative.
> 
> Ttc- Thanks for that I think my concern is that she's very mobile and nothing is engaged so legs could easily move and I feel kicks lower than where here bottom was on the scan on Wednesday.
> 
> Feronia- that was I can't feel a hard round ball- definitely nothing felt anywhere near the pelvis or in my vagina.
> 
> Thanks surprise - yeah I started dilating at 23/24 weeks I think it was and consultant went into scare tactic and panic mode at that point, had steriod injections at the following appointment but after that (and mostly scans by others my cervix stayed dilated but long at around 4cm).
> I'm really miffed as at my last appointment the histology for my lletz treatment came back as small/negligible in relation to effects on the cervix so I had all those appointments and intervention for nothing.
> He said I wouldn't need to get the cervical length scans in any future pregnancies.
> Xx

How annoying... but you did everything that could based on what you knew at the time. :) you can't really have done any better! Good to know that you shouldn't need the same in a future pregnancy- i guess they can't know either until your cervix is under some pressure. I remember you first talking about all of it, and it sounded like you would go early. Yay for still baking bubs...! Now she just needs to kindly turn for you!


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> captain, that sounds so stressful, but I'm glad it's over for you. Sorry you weren't able to get the payments stopped right away, that really sucks. At least now you can get it off your mind and concentrate on baby, right? That's so neat that you decided to do RCMP training!

Thanks Feronia! (and everyone else for the kind comments!)
And yes it's nice for it to not be hanging over our heads any more and to concentrate on baby! Very nervous at the thought of joining the RCMP, but I'd always planned on joining the police in the UK so why not! Just need to wait for my citizenship next year! If I make it chances are I'll be doing my two year probation in Surrey! Yuck!!


----------



## Feronia

Captain said:


> Thanks Feronia! (and everyone else for the kind comments!)
> And yes it's nice for it to not be hanging over our heads any more and to concentrate on baby! Very nervous at the thought of joining the RCMP, but I'd always planned on joining the police in the UK so why not! Just need to wait for my citizenship next year! If I make it chances are I'll be doing my two year probation in Surrey! Yuck!!

Eww, Surrey. Well at least it's only 2 years! :flower: I'll be applying for citizenship this August I think, hopefully it's not too expensive...


----------



## Pens

Hope baby turns for you Raspberry and you get the birth that you want. 

I sometimes get really paranoid that the midwife has/will get my babys position wrong. I feel a lot of movement up near my ribs and the top of my bump usually feels a lot harder than the bottom and sometimes I will get a bump pushing up under my below my ribs. I have no idea what bums and heads feel like and I've never been pregnant before so I don't know what movements should be where, I'm just a big worrier!

xx


----------



## Izzie74

Pens said:


> Hope baby turns for you Raspberry and you get the birth that you want.
> 
> I sometimes get really paranoid that the midwife has/will get my babys position wrong. I feel a lot of movement up near my ribs and the top of my bump usually feels a lot harder than the bottom and sometimes I will get a bump pushing up under my below my ribs. I have no idea what bums and heads feel like and I've never been pregnant before so I don't know what movements should be where, I'm just a big worrier!
> 
> xx

I wonder about this too. Can feel lumps and bumps, but don't know what is what. Apparently bum is what is pushing up and giving me rib ache, but I can't tell whether the head is down, or low on my left side. Got appointment on Thursday, so hopefully they can confirm for me then!


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens if she has doubts by 36/37 weeks she would request a scan for you. 
Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ttc and best of luck for yours on Tuesday!you will have your little bundle this time next wee come on the February babies :D 

think ill have to take off my wedding and engagement rings soon my fingers are starting to get too fat for them! :wacko: 

shells are you all set and ready for the boys coming this week :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

bouncyboo i've not been able to wear my ring for weeks, i hate being without it! Can't wait to put it back on again! Also i'm 100% ready :thumbup: come to terms with the c-section - it will be fine! I'm ready to meet my little guys :happydance: hoping no NICU/SCBU time will be needed and i can get my hand on my boys asap x


----------



## SurpriseBub

I can't wait to see some baby pics appearing here!! :) 

I also had to take my wedding rings off months ago :( I look forward to putting them back on!


----------



## MellyH

I had to take mine off months ago as well, because it was giving me a rash!!

TTC, shells, it is so exciting that you have dates! Woooo!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

My original rings have never gone back on after I was about 20 weeks with ds. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I will say now that if i don't get on here to post details (i know the signal is not great in the hospital) anyone who is on my fb, once it is on there, you can post it here to update :) :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

:happydance: so exciting... KGH had great signal in the department where I had my little overnight stay a few months back I even "checked in" on the Facebook group :haha: 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

RaspberryK said:


> :happydance: so exciting... KGH had great signal in the department where I had my little overnight stay a few months back I even "checked in" on the Facebook group :haha:
> Xx

I have never been able to get a decent signal maybe the maternity department is better than the main hospital lol When i was in l&d the other night getting checked the signal was dreadful, maybe upstairs on the wards are better :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't know the hospital well enough to know where I was, I may have just been lucky, NGH signal is terrible, you'd think we were miles away from anything not right in the town! Xx


----------



## Feronia

Yay, babies coming so soon! :D 
Shells, I would doubt that they'd need NICU time -- won't they be past 37 weeks?
Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## Captain

Feronia said:


> Eww, Surrey. Well at least it's only 2 years! :flower: I'll be applying for citizenship this August I think, hopefully it's not too expensive...

I heard it just went up to $550, a $300 increase to what it used to be I think?

Eeek so excited for the babies to start arriving next week!! 

:wohoo:

And as for wedding rings I've been lucky, still wearing mine and was even able to take it off just two weeks a go for a cleaning at the store!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay 36 weeks today! As of next week I'm going to try everything to get things started before my section date!


----------



## bounceyboo

best of luck shells im sure they wont need any time in the nicu! plenty of babies are born at 37 weeks and they are fine to get to 37 weeks with twins is brilliant!

cant wait for Tuesday to come already I really wanna now when im having my little boy!

dh came home the other night and apparently his dad(my fil) told him that they don't call much because they don't feel very welcome in our house, i.e. because of me not listening to his bull shit, ranting and putting his nose where its not supposed to be in other peoples business, he hugely embarrassed me when I had ds, at my own wedding and to be honest I don't lie him hes a ignorant fool, hes right hes not hugely welcome in my house but I never had anything against his mother and told dh that he can think what he wants its not true admitting to dh that I cant stand his dad isn't worth the arguments, however I did put down some ground rules for when ds2 comes because I want some time with my little boys and dh, and not to be in straight away after I have a C-section


----------



## RaspberryK

I would carry on with what you're doing bounceyboo, means he will come over less :-D , I don't know what he expected if he's such an arse, does your dh not see it? 
Xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

36 weeks today, so exciting we will start seeing babies soon and I've been away so long I didn't know Savvy's babies were here either! 

Has this pregnancy gone really fast for anyone else? 

My friends organised what they are calling a birthday do for me today at one of their houses (my birthday isn't until the 21st!) but I've figured out that it's a baby shower, lol, I just have to pretend to be surprised when I turn up!


----------



## jmandrews

MrsPoodle said:


> 36 weeks today, so exciting we will start seeing babies soon and I've been away so long I didn't know Savvy's babies were here either!
> 
> Has this pregnancy gone really fast for anyone else?
> 
> My friends organised what they are calling a birthday do for me today at one of their houses (my birthday isn't until the 21st!) but I've figured out that it's a baby shower, lol, I just have to pretend to be surprised when I turn up!

Yes! I think this pregnancy has flown by! Can't believe more babies are about to arrive! So excited!

That's is so sweet of your friends! You will have a great time.

I had what the call a baby "sprinkle" instead of a "shower" since this is my second so we don't need a whole lot. Because I am having a boy this time we did need some things so he didn't have to wear or use a lot of pink things. Lol it was a great time though. Today I have a baby sprinkle for a friend and a baby showe next weekend for another friend! Babies everywhere! 

My next appt is Monday. I've been having some painful BH contractions this week. I didn't have pain with my DD. Makes me nervousness with DH traveling for 3 days in a couple of weeks. Terrified I'll go into labor. 


I feel like this pregnancy has been so different from when I was pregnant with DD. I haven't had any issues. That pains haven't been as bad. I haven't swelled so my wedding rings fit. I don't have carpel tunnel in my wrist this time. All around I couldn't have asked for a better pregnancy. 
Can't wait for Feb!


----------



## xxshellsxx

feronia yes they will be 37+3 when they arrive I just know there is no guarantee. A c-section means the fluid isn't always pushed off their lungs and can sometimes need a little extra help for a little while. But hopefully everything will be spot on and nothing to even think about.

bouncy sounds like FIL knows where he stands with you, :thumbup: you have to be strict about what you want. My DH's family live 45 mins away and i can handle them in small doses and i must admit i'm not looking forward to having them around for hours and hours on end :wacko:

Jm glad you've had a good pregnancy this time around, i bet it makes a huge difference!

I made it to 37 weeks today with twins :happydance: :happydance: I'm so happy to have gotten this far and had a pretty straightforward pregnancy. I'e been extremely lucky, only one little scare that looks like it turned out to be nothing over growth and fluids. I can barely do much these days, walking is a tricky business now too lol 3 days to go!!


----------



## MrsPoodle

You've done so well, I don't know any twin mammas in real life who have made it to 37 weeks!


----------



## ttc126

bouncey, what an ass your fil sounds like! ugh I say stand your ground like the other ladies have said. Too bad for him if he doesn't feel welcome! My in-laws aren't really welcome lol! They were mad until new years over "how things went with ds1 birth." He was in the nicu and dh said no visitors until I got out of critical care and could see him! That was so unacceptable to them that they were pissed for 16 months and only seen ds a few times. Idiots! 

Shells, happy 37 weeks! As others have said, it's amazing you made it this far :) I too worry about the nicu possibility...with the blood antibody stuff my little guy very well may need to go to nicu :( But we won't know till he's out and maybe he'll be out just in time to be perfectly fine. In any case, I hope your boys will be right as rain!

mrs poodle, how are you feeling? good to hear from you! have fun at the shower :)

jm, that's great you had a sprinkle :) Esp with having a boy this time! fingers crossed he doesn't decide to come while your dh is away!

Oh my gosh... 2 days away from having my baby!!!!!!!!!!! We're taking ds1 out to do some fun things today and then tomorrow I've got all sorts of appointments! I'm worried about not eating anything after.tomorrow night. I'm so so so morning sick still I just don't want to throw up all Tuesday morning!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

This morning I had to question if I was going into labour. I was having some sharp pain down low. It felt like a leg cramp type pain. As soon as I got up the pain got better but man my belly was in the weirdest shape! 
It definetly took me off guard this morning but all seems good now. Just so weird..


----------



## xxshellsxx

TTC did they not give you any medications to take the night before and the morning of your section? I have to take 3 pills on tuesday night, 2 are for nausea and 1 is for reflux and i also have to shower (head to toe) in a special disinfectant 2/3 of the bottle (i can shower with normal wash afterwards to get rid of the smell) - then wednesday morning i'm to take the same meds again and wash arm pits and lady bits (there words not mine lol) in the remaining 1/3 disinfectant. Apparently since using this body wash, everyone who has used it has avoided an infection (you might remember me saying the infection control was not good at my hospital and one of the biggest reason i didn't want a section) Good to see they are addressing it. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I can't wait to see next week's babies!! So exciting!!! :) I will be thinking of you ladies. 

just out of interest- what is your disinfectant wash called, shells? Have they also told you to look forward to super sexy thigh high compression socks? (Or does your hospital not use them during surgery?) 

This pregnancy has definitely not flown for me! I have worried about her all the way along... Not so much to ruin the experience, but i just can't help but worry about anything at all happening to her. Maybe that is a more common FTM thing? 

How many weeks will you be when your DH is away, jm? My husband was away Monday-Friday this week, and I kindly asked baby to stay put ;) she obliged, which I was very pleased about! I hope your little man listens to you, too! ;) 

Enjoy whatever the day with your friends ends up being, mrs poodle!


----------



## MellyH

Shells, you are an absolute trooper getting to 37 weeks!! I'm hoping to make it to 36 weeks. Which at the moment seems forever away. :hugs: I can't wait to hear the good news!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

SurpriseBub said:


> I can't wait to see next week's babies!! So exciting!!! :) I will be thinking of you ladies.
> 
> just out of interest- what is your disinfectant wash called, shells? Have they also told you to look forward to super sexy thigh high compression socks? (Or does your hospital not use them during surgery?)

its called HiBi SCRUB Plus? It's an antimicrobial skin cleanser - for removal of skin bacteria and fungi (copied off the bottle lol) sounds lovely! Oh yes i will also be sporting some very sexy stockings lol my last surgery they were a lovely shade of blue lol The pills i have are Omeprazole 20mg x 2 and Metoclopramide 10mg x 1 each time


----------



## Pens

I still can't believe our pregnancies are near an end and that some of you will have babies this week! My pregnancy seems to have gone really fast, I can't believe that next month my life will be changed forever.
I just weighed myself and I weigh 12.4 stone, so I've gained exactly 3 stone so far :-( I'm not sure how to feel about it. I'm only 5ft3 as well so I feel like a dumpling! 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww Bruce has the hiccups. I love feeling the hiccups for some reason!! Whenever Sheila gets the hiccups she gets really fidgety. :lol:

Pens, I worked out earlier this week I have put on a third of my original body weight again so far this pregnancy, at which point I promptly stopped weighing myself!!!


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ladies he is a fool to be honest and mil is a bigger one to put up with his crap for so long my only bone with her is she didn't look after ds properly i.e. not giving him a dinner/medicine/ he was soaked after he got a bottle from her but I bit my tongue but other than that now she doesn't have him we actually get on fine never fell out or had a cross word with her in 12 years, fil treats her like sick and everyone sees it, dh had to have words with him before over how he treats his mother, ive spoken to dh about what was said and he said to just ignore him that I now the way he goes on I said yeah and hes full of shit, looing for attention like a child, sorry for the swear words, 

ttc that's shocking it wasn't your fault they couldn't come up straight away and anyway its time for yourself after a baby!


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see next week's babies!! So exciting!!! :) I will be thinking of you ladies.
> 
> just out of interest- what is your disinfectant wash called, shells? Have they also told you to look forward to super sexy thigh high compression socks? (Or does your hospital not use them during surgery?)
> 
> its called HiBi SCRUB Plus? It's an antimicrobial skin cleanser - for removal of skin bacteria and fungi (copied off the bottle lol) sounds lovely! Oh yes i will also be sporting some very sexy stockings lol my last surgery they were a lovely shade of blue lol The pills i have are Omeprazole 20mg x 2 and Metoclopramide 10mg x 1 each timeClick to expand...

Super interesting with the body wash, shells. I had never heard of doing that before... But it certainly makes sense! :) I didn't know about the compression socks before I turned up for my tonsil surgery. i looked super attractive with those and the open back robe on! ;) I wonder if the body wash is now a normal thing over here, too... If not and I do have a c section, I might buy a regular antibacterial soap from the chemists. I mean- why not? :) 

I have put on a pretty decent amount of weight, too. I think it is over 40lbs at this stage. I Looked back through my bump photos and was shocked at how skinny I was vs. where I am now as I don't feel that much bigger. but if I am honest with myself, I can see that along with the bump my butt and thighs are certainly looking chunky ;) Ahhh well- it doesn't bother me as it is all for the very best cause! I am going to continue to try and eat good food, and eat when I am hungry. I figure the rest will come off as I get back into a normal non pregnant eating pattern post birth. Also hoping it is true that breastfeeding helps melt some of the extra baggage off. :)


----------



## Captain

So DH and I were watching the hockey at home last night when baby decided she wanted to play! She's never been _this_ active before so we were excited enough to start filming. She was doing this for about half hour before we started filming and kept it up for two or three more hours! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00P3K_f3Rfo


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> So DH and I were watching the hockey at home last night when baby decided she wanted to play! She's never been _this_ active before so we were excited enough to start filming. She was doing this for about half hour before we started filming and kept it up for two or three more hours! :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00P3K_f3Rfo

Awww, lovely captain! I have never caught my little one on camera. She also seems to stop moving as soon as Daddy looks her way! I figure she thinks it is a private thing between us :haha:

I also love giving her a poke and getting a reply like you are in the video :cloud9:


----------



## MellyH

Cute! I have been trying to capture my two as well. Here is Bruce having a stretch from yesterday:

https://youtu.be/Yr0QhtCw3ko


----------



## MiniBump

Shells, when I had my section, I had inflatable compression stocking things on. They inflated and deflated periodically which was extremely noisy, annoying and made for a sleepless night!

Be prepared for feeling extremely cold after your surgery, I forget why it is but you might have a shivering session in recovery, took me by surprise!

Cute video Captain! Hockey fan in the making?! I took a video of my LO trying to escape the other night but I'll have to upload it to FB. She goes mad if I lay on my left!

Can't wait to hear news of more babies being born, how exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Surprisebub It's fairly new thing to do at our hospital. When i had my lap surgery last year they didn't use it and i caught a nasty infection and was one of my biggest worries about the section as it definitely prolonged the pain and healing. The midwife said that everyone who used it on planned sections avoided infection - one woman refused to use it and caught an infection (why would you even refuse to use it :dohh: ) and emergency sections obviously don't have the time to do it so it's pot luck. 

Captain i love the video :thumbup: My phone is full of videos where i've filmed my belly i've shared a couple but the rest i'll store somewhere for my own pleasure. 

My weight gain is around 70/75lbs.... My thighs and bum definitely show a huge increase lol When i look back at my first '7 week' photo.... oh how skinny i was lol (and i wasn't even that skinny then lol) I hope to get back to where i was eventually. 

So many BH tonight, i've moved position again and guzzling water hoping they settle down, but babies are going crazy and that causes more BH...vicious circle!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly love you video too!! It's so cool to see babies moving around!

Minibump i've read about feeling cold afterwards, i'll maybe have to get a fleecy blanket washed up i think and take it in with me. I have heard a few people had them inflatable ones, i'm hoping the socks will do for me! 

I will have blood thinner injections for either 7 days or 6 weeks depending on my 'score'.... no inbetween (it will be 6 weeks because of my age and BMI i know it will!) And i will have to do them myself :wacko:


----------



## MiniBump

Yeah, the injections are not pleasant but your midwife will do the first few so if it's only 7 days you might only have to do a couple. I had hubby do them for me. 6 weeks sounds terrible so I hope you manage to avoid that! x


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Haha Captain! I was watching the game too! But I'm a Flames fan living in "Oil Country" :p


----------



## xxshellsxx

MiniBump said:


> Yeah, the injections are not pleasant but your midwife will do the first few so if it's only 7 days you might only have to do a couple. I had hubby do them for me. 6 weeks sounds terrible so I hope you manage to avoid that! x

my hubby won't even be able to watch me do them, i've got no chance of him doing them for me lol He's a big guy, proper manly man and is scared of needles and so squeamish - i'll be shocked if he doesn't pass out in theatre lol :dohh:


----------



## Izzie74

You get used to injecting yourself pretty quickly. I was doing 3 each morning at one point during ivf and didn't bat an eyelid after the first day.


----------



## MellyH

I don't think I could handle giving myself injections. :( I'm so bad with needles. Are they mandatory after a c-section?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I think they are here Melly not sure about over the pond x


----------



## RaspberryK

Yay for 37 weeks shells, amazing, I'm sure they'll both be just fine. 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Shells they haven't given me any medicines or special washes yet! I have only been told do not eat or drink after midnight tomorrow. I see my dr tomorrow morning then preregister (which is like meeting with the anesthesiologist etc) at 5pm tomorrow. So I guess they'll tell me then about anything special to do. I think here they give you a special antacid drink and nausea meds in your IV day of section. Also the thinning injections are not standard here...at least at my hospital. The only other special thing I need is for units of blood to be set aside ahead of time as the testing for the kell antigen is not routine in the US. So if we'd need blood in an emergency it's a crapshoot to hope I wouldn't get kell blood as my body would attack it and kill me. Do you know if you're having an epidural or spinal block? I'm having a spinal and was told that after baby is out they may put me completely out to finish. I'm not sure if that's routine or just because I had the placenta accreta last time and it may take longer to close everything? Idk.... I'll try to post an update tues so we can compare our experiences ;)


----------



## ttc126

Captain and melly cute videos :)

I think my baby might be the very next on our thread to come unless one of these babes sends a momma into labor today or tomorrow :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Babies coming so soon!

I do have some more recipes Feronia. I will collect them and post them ASAP. :) 

Tonigt at 12:23 am I will be the most pregnant I've ever been! :rofl:

Thankfully he seems content to stay in so I'm praying I can milk a few more weeks out of my little bugger. :)


----------



## MellyH

I'm with you swan, fingers crossed all the babies stay comfy and warm and growing for as long as they need!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ttc I have to go for blood tests today so they can have blood ready on standby. The bodywash is new here due to high infection rates. The meds are only because I'll be awake I'm having a spinal block throughout. Hopefully no general needed! 

Been a couple of weeks since I've been fully awake at stupid o'clock (its 4am in the uk) rather than just get up to pee... my mind is working overdrive and getting nervous for Wednesday.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Oh gosh I hope I don't have to give myself injections! I haven't been told very much about what will happen with my section and when I have asked the DR said we discuss it nearer the time! I think next appointment I will make sure I find out what's going to happen so I can mentally prepare myself!


----------



## EMYJC

Loving the videos. My baby is the most active every evening between 6-10 and then as soon as I go to bed he stops. I get movements in the day but in the evening its constant for a good 3-4 hours. 

This pregnancy has flown by for me and been much easier than my first one. I am so excited to meet my son but at the same time dont want the pregnancy to end as it's my last baby. :( I cannot believe there are babies arriving this week! Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Pens

I love watching the belly videos. I always try and get a good video of my belly moving but as soon as I get the camera out (or her dad looks!) she decides she's not going to move. Here is the best video I've got where she is poking around at the side of my belly.
She likes to really stick her limbs out of my sides now to the point where it's painful, wish I could get that on camera or see what it looks like but she only seems to do it when I'm trying to fall to sleep.

I'm excited about these babies coming, it makes me wonder when mine will make an arrival. I suspect with my luck that she will come late and keep me waiting! :(

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM2_uo6h7-4


----------



## Megamegan

Hi everyone, can't wait to see some babies starting THIS WEEK! How awesome. 

We are in the process of buying a house- we planned on building, but now it looks like we're going to be buying a mostly-built home which we're putting some final touches into, and moving some time in May or June, so now I'm suddenly realizing I should pack as much of the house as possible before the baby comes. It will be so crazy! But also so exciting. We're buying our dream home and having our first baby all in a few months- it's pretty surreal. The cool thing is, it's really bringing DH and I closer together. I really feel like we're a team, probably because we've been living in crappy places for 3 years and finally getting to where we have wanted to be, and that puts us into happy mode. 

I don't think this pregnancy has flown by but it also hasn't been too slow moving for me. I'm not too nervous for the delivery, but I am excited to see what it feels like and see how much I will be able to handle, and I'm really excited to meet my little guy. I'm probably going to be shocked by how overwhelmed I'll be as a FTM, but that's ok. So much going on in my life anyway, I hope I'll adapt easily. Hope all of us do :)


----------



## Captain

Minibump - Certainly a future hockey fan, first thing DH bought when we found out was her own little jersey!

Wnt2beAMom - Cow town! It was a great game, shame about the result though! :haha:

Pens & Melly - Love the videos!! So much movements!!

ttc - Just so that I don't miss you later, best of luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you all day xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Megamegan - such an exciting time! Xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Megamegan said:


> Hi everyone, can't wait to see some babies starting THIS WEEK! How awesome.
> 
> We are in the process of buying a house- we planned on building, but now it looks like we're going to be buying a mostly-built home which we're putting some final touches into, and moving some time in May or June, so now I'm suddenly realizing I should pack as much of the house as possible before the baby comes. It will be so crazy! But also so exciting. We're buying our dream home and having our first baby all in a few months- it's pretty surreal. The cool thing is, it's really bringing DH and I closer together. I really feel like we're a team, probably because we've been living in crappy places for 3 years and finally getting to where we have wanted to be, and that puts us into happy mode.
> 
> I don't think this pregnancy has flown by but it also hasn't been too slow moving for me. I'm not too nervous for the delivery, but I am excited to see what it feels like and see how much I will be able to handle, and I'm really excited to meet my little guy. I'm probably going to be shocked by how overwhelmed I'll be as a FTM, but that's ok. So much going on in my life anyway, I hope I'll adapt easily. Hope all of us do :)

Congrats on the house :)
DH and I are in the same boat and like you said we have been getting along really well. We bought a house the day before I got admitted to the hospital and put on short term disability! Haha not a good time for my income to get cut, but we've been good. We got our student loans paid off in November, so that has helped. We don't move until the end of March, so we don't need to pay our down payment or mortgage until then anyway. We've just had the closing costs to deal with immediately.
I think another reason we've been getting along is because we see each other more now that I'm off work! We are both shift workers and could go days not even sleeping in the same bed :(


----------



## bubbamadness

Good luck ttc and shells. Can't wait to see and here you're updates. My blood pressure has been playing up so have had loads of scans and appointments. I've been feeling so drained which is why i havent said much lately. I've been reading all your posts though and keeping up with all the news. My c-section has been booked for 11th Feb! Got to see my consultant again on 2nd to confirm though. If blood pressure is still bad will have to have baby sooner. Hopefully it will stay at the 11th. Have so much to do still xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Super cute videos Captain and Melly


----------



## MellyH

Megan - congrats on the house!!! That's very exciting. We bought a house while we were trying and we got our BFP on the day we were moving into it. :lol: It was kind of surreal.


----------



## jmandrews

I think my first pregnancy dragged but this time it has flown! DD keeps me busy! :)

So excited for babies coming! I'll be thinking of you ladies! Can't wait!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am having a rough day... I was itchy all over my arms, legs and back on the weekend. Nothing topical seems to help, so I have gotten really worried it is obstetric cholestasis. :( I am really ready to have this baby and end all these pregnancy worries. It is going to be a long wait until my appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## bumblebeexo

34 week appointment tomorrow! :happydance: I think after this I'll get an appointment at 36 then 38 weeks.. So just 2 left! I have a scan at 36 weeks too. Getting very exciting and near the end now!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Really hope it's not OC surprisebub!


----------



## imphope

Surprisebub I have my appointment Wednesday too. Time drags when we are waiting for those, eh? I keep having very high blood pressure when I first get there to the office. But as soon as I relax and lay down for a minute or two it goes back down to a good level. He hasn't mentioned any reason to induce or go early. So unless I have headaches or blurry vision I'm not going to worry about it. Three more weeks til due date. That feels like an eternity. But it also feels really soon! 

Yesterday was the first day my wedding rings felt uncomfortable. My hands weren't super swollen looking but they felt tight. I drank a ton of water and today they feel better. I put my rings back on again.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good luck for tomorrow ttc!


----------



## cckarting

I have two more appt until baby comes! I go next mon the 19th, the 26th and then I have my phone consultation on the 28th when they tell me when to book in to the hospital for my section on the 5th! Seems like these last few weeks are dragging&#8230;


----------



## Captain

Congratulations to all the ladies getting their c-section dates, so excited for each and every one of you!

Well, the time has come for DH to go back to work. He was told today he should be flying on Wednesday meaning tomorrow's our last day together! He'll be gone for 20 days then home for 8 days and so on. It's going to be soooo weird being by myself after having him home since August, I just hope baby stays put for now, then shows up a couple of days early on his week off! :cry:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thank you, ladies. Given OC is quite rare, I really hope I am just being a hypercondriac. I hope I naturally go in to labor in 2 weeks. I really can't take the worry if I am going to keep feeling like this. 

Sorry your hubby has to go away, captain. Lovely that you had so much time together... but sad it is going to change :( I hope your baby listens and comes on just the right day. :)

Good luck tomorrow, ttc! :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub, my feet were itchy the other day and I was like OH MY GOD MY LIVER CHOLESTASIS NOOOOO and then I realised I'd just taken my compression stockings off and they were just breathing and sweaty 

Captain, that's distressing that your husband will be away for so long! If the baby decides to come early, will he be able to leave work during the 20 days?


----------



## ttc126

Thanks everyone :) I'm excited and nervous and a bit emotional! I had my check up and pre-op today. My dr did a non stress test and baby looked ok but I was having a lot of real contractions! So I'm hoping it's a sign he's cooked enough. I know he's better out than in at this point, but I'm still nervous it's too early! 

So I go tomorrow at 9:30 to check in. They'll give me an IV, shave me, do vitals etc. Then I will meet with the anesthesiologist. When it's time I'll go to the OR, get my spinal and baby should be out in minutes. Then they'll check him over while they finish me up. I get to see him and kiss him etc if he's doing ok. Then dh gets to take pictures and take him to the waiting room to peek at my parents if he's stable :) Then the three of us spend a few hours bonding, nursing, etc in recovery :) Of course things will be different if he's in nicu but we're really hoping he will be ok!

Thanks for all the happy thoughts and wishes and of course I'll update as soon as I can :) You ladies have been so great and I've really loved our Feb thread ;)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I will be thinking of you, ttc! Honestly- it all sounds so exciting. I hope he comes out looking fantastic and you have the most wonderful and exciting day :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

TTC thinking of you today and going all goes well :) can't wait to hear your little guy is here safe and well and of course that your recovery is quick xx


----------



## cckarting

Gl tomorrow ttc! Try and get some rest tonight :)


----------



## MellyH

Good luck tomorrow, ttc!!

I posted this in my journal but I thought I'd share it here too - here is my ridiculously huge (well that's how it feels!) twin belly today.
 



Attached Files:







33+6dressbump.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thinking of you ttc. Can't wait to get updates and pictures :)

I've got my 36 week consultant appointment on Thursday and another scan. Find out my c section date too which is really exciting. I can't believe babies are starting to arrive. So exciting :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck TTC


----------



## MiniBump

Good luck ttc, hope your surgery goes well, baby is in good health and you recover quickly! Can't wait to see pictures and hear news!

Your turn tomorrow Shells, TOMORROW! After all the years of waiting I don't know how you get your head around going from 0 to 2 babies in an instant, eeek! Hope you're ok too and not getting too nervous! x


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck ttc, glad you are thinking positively about what happens if baby is ok rather then dwelling in nicu possibilities :-D 

Xx


----------



## Pens

Thinking of you ttc! Can't wait for an update xx


----------



## EMYJC

Thinking of you TTC. Hope you and baby do well and he doesnt need NICU. Melly you look amazing on that picture x


----------



## MrsLemon

Good Luck TTC - will be in my thoughts today x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Eeee guys this is so exciting! 

I went to the mw today for my 36 week appointment and she thinks baby is footling breech, so I'm booked for a scan on Friday to check. If she is and doesn't move, it's bye bye to my VBAC and they will just do a section. Grr.


----------



## Mommy2missR

GL today TTC!!!!!
------
on a semi-related note, lost a bit of my plug this AM. STM's, should I be on high alert here, or could it still be ages away??


----------



## swanxxsong

Melly you look wonderful!

TTC am thinking of you!!! Can't wait for updates, good luck! 

Shelly tomorrow it's your day!!

Captain I'm so sorry hubby is on his way out :hugs: I pray that baby cooperates accordingly! 

Mommy2 I would keep an eye on on it and see. I know some people who've lost theirs and almost immediately lost the rest and went into labor. Then others who lost small bits leading up to labor for days as I believe it, like amniotic fluid, replenishes itself. So I would just be aware and see how things go but sounds like your body may be getting closer in prep! :) 

Good luck MrsPoodle! I hope things go well Friday!

My next appointment is tomorrow at 11. Can't wait! Gonna get my strep b test since we never made it to that with DD lol. Getting excited now!!


----------



## imphope

TTC I'll be thinking of you today! Happy birthday to your little guy. We look forward to hearing about it when you're ready.


----------



## jmandrews

Thinking of you TTC! Can't wait to hear from you! 

Yay Shelly tomorrow will be your twins Birthday! So exciting!


----------



## Feronia

So exciting, ttc! Can't wait for your update! :D

So sorry that your husband is going to be away now, captain. I hope he ends up being there for the birth -- stay put, baby!

Looking great, Melly! :D

Mommy2missR, it really depends. Mucus plug can regenerate, so unless it's tinged with blood, it's really hard to say. With DD I lost a huge chunk of my plug at 26 weeks after a ton of exercise, but she stayed put until 40+4. It can also look like it's starting to come out a day or so after sex, but that's normal.


----------



## xxshellsxx

TTC thinking of you :) Can't wait for an update!!!

Melly love your belly!!! Beautiful!!! 

Thanks everyone for the good wishes... honestly... i had a meltdown last night! I've been emotionally fine this pregnancy but last night reality set in when my mum dropped off the shawls for the babies that my grandmother has knitted... she has knitted the same shawl (same pattern only made for family) for her own kids, grandchildren and great grandchildren - something i ever thought i'd be apart of... just got too much for me! DH went out to his usual monday social night and i just broke down... complete with snot and everything, was a really good look! :blush: 

I've waited so long for this moment i started to question whether i could really do this, be a mother to 2 babies! Worried i wouldn't cope with the massive change about to happen in my life. Didn't help that DH is alway so excited and showing no sign of nerves! Today he confessed he is now nervous! Hooray! Makes me feel so much better! 

Today i feel so much better about things, i've tried to keep busy and take my mind of things, but i know there will be no sleeping for me tonight! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Big :hugs: shell! I have had a rough time yesterday and today. I am worrying about the pregnancy vs. The babies... but can very much relate to the tears! :hugs: you have done do amazingly getting so far with your boys- i suspect that handling a twin pregnancy is the absolute best prep for having two babies that you can get! You are clearly already in love with them, and you can't get anything better than a loving, caring mum! I have no doubt you will be great.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have just gone 35 weeks, and it seems like baby is hiccuping a lot. It is mid morning here and already happened twice! 

Have often does your baby/have any previous babies had the hiccups?


----------



## imphope

SurpriseBub said:


> I have just gone 35 weeks, and it seems like baby is hiccuping a lot. It is mid morning here and already happened twice!
> 
> Have often does your baby/have any previous babies had the hiccups?

For weeks now I've been feeling periodic hiccups. Baby has them a few times a day. Some days he had them as many as five times that day. I asked my OB and he said not to worry. It's actually a good thing. Baby is learning to breathe and is tasting the amniotic fluid. 

Good luck tomorrow Shells!! You're going to be a great mom. :)


----------



## MellyH

Can't wait to hear how it's going, TTC!!!

shells, my husband is terrified enough for the both of us, I think. I'm getting more and more calm about the labour thing as time goes by - but I have NO IDEA how we'll cope with two. We'll manage, because people do, but it's obviously going to be a huge upheaval! I can't wait. :D


----------



## MellyH

SB, my husband was worried about how often the twins seemed to have the hiccups so he looked it up and the internet said several times a day is normal, and around 5 minutes at a time is normal, and only to mention it if they start lasting 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Captain

Melly - He better be back in time for the birth!! He'll be working quite close to an airport, so as soon as things start to happen he will have to rush home! The main flight to Vancouver will only take him an hour, and then the flight over to the island takes just 20 minutes where our friends are an standby to pick him up from! The problem with being on an island is that all the flights/ferries end at 11pm and start up again at 6am, so I just hope we don't get caught out that way. And cute pic by the way, you're looking awesome!!

Shells - In case I don't get back on here today, best of luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## MellyH

Okay, glad he can get back in a few hours if the timing is right!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Can't wait to hear how it's going, TTC!!!
> 
> shells, my husband is terrified enough for the both of us, I think. I'm getting more and more calm about the labour thing as time goes by - but I have NO IDEA how we'll cope with two. We'll manage, because people do, but it's obviously going to be a huge upheaval! I can't wait. :D

Awwww, bless! :) I can't wait to have the baby and sees she is safe and well. I think this waiting is unbelievably tough- when the babies start to get here we will all have so many things that need doing... Honestly, I think the first 3 months will fly by- especially with twins! I think you are exactly right- we will just cope/get into our own grooves as that's what you have to do!

Lovely bump pic, too btw. :)


----------



## River54

Hiccups - mine has them 4-5 times a day. Asked the OB about them this morning when we were in for a check up, and she said totally normal, and nothing to worry about.

She is booking me in for a scan and nst in a couple weeks to check up on things. Part of it is my worry - since last time I never got checked, dd went overdue, and then they checked and saw very low fluid/etc. I'd like to make sure things are good.

melly - awesome bump pic :)

ttc - FX all is well :)

shells - wow tomorrow!


----------



## bounceyboo

ttc I hope everything went ok and you a snuggling your little one :)

shells best of luck for tomorrow enjoy the double cuddles :)

I had my check-up today all's going well except I have to go for the glucose test Tuesday morning because there was sugar in my wee, never had it with my ds so hope it goes ok! on another note had a scan baby is head down, looking well and doctor thinks hes smaller than my ds was so a vbac is looking to be a good option for me im just frightened about the whole labour as I was induced last time at 41 weeks, I didn't progress, my ds was in distress, he was too big for me to push out and had a emergency csection along with crying with the pain at 1cm dilated and contractions at 1 minute apart for hours and epidural stopped working twice.


----------



## RaspberryK

Mrs poodle I hope baby is not breech by Friday, I'll have to let you all know about my acupuncture today when I get on the laptop. 

Bounceyboo Yay for head down and an altogether more positive labour abd delivery experience for you this time. 

Good luck shells! 

Xx


----------



## Feronia

So excited to hear all the baby updates! :D

Raspberry, I'm also curious how your acupuncture goes. I'm thinking of going for cervical ripening, but I've never been during pregnancy. I've only done acupuncture while in labour and obviously it wasn't the most comfortable experience. :haha:


----------



## bounceyboo

whats cervical ripening? Is that a sweep?


----------



## Feronia

bounceyboo said:


> whats cervical ripening? Is that a sweep?

No, it's just acupuncture. They start at 36 weeks and recommend going once a week until your baby is born. It supposedly helps prepare your cervix for labour by softening it and making it dilate more effectively once you do go into labour. I have it covered under extended health insurance so I figured I'd give it a try! Acupuncture helped flip my baby from a bad position in labour last time and I was a skeptic!


----------



## MissEyre

So many exciting things happening!

TTC- Hope things are going well with your LO

Shells- Woohoo! You are nearly there. Enjoy your big day tomorrow.

Surprisebub- my baby gets the hiccups at least 3-4 times a day. It helps me know that she's still head down.

It's so crazy that in 1-2 months we'll all be talking about our babies instead of our pregnancies. My midwife started talking to me about contractions and what to look for and when to go to the hospital. It was a little surreal.


----------



## RaspberryK

So, I am scared of needles - usually, so acupuncture was a big thing for me to try. I wasn't sure if I was going to go ahead with it or just the moxibustion.

First of all the man was the most unlikely looking acupuncturist you have ever seen, and he was great! He went though all of my medical history, including family medical history, asked some really bizarre and personal questions and got a really good picture of everything I would say, but made me feel totally at ease at the same time. 
He decided I would benefit from acupuncture plus the moxibustion and I was happy with that. 
The first needle went into the top of my head, didn't feel a thing other than him tapping (?) on me at the same time and it was quite strange. The others were a couple near my knees, and mostly on my feet and ankles. 
Once they were in I did feel slightly ill to start with, I went really hot and clammy and strange until my ears popped. I had a tight feeling like I couldn't breath properly almost, under my bust where my bra is and just below. 
After that all went I was deeply relaxed and he started the moxibustion, which was a burning stick of charcoal infused with herbs rather than rolled herbs which apparently makes too much smoke etc, held very close to my little toe and circled there on each side for about 15/20 minutes. 
I felt baby make a huge movement at about half way through the moxibustion and she has been sticking out in odd places and moving differently ever since. 
When the needles were taken out I did feel nauseous, apparently that's normal. 

I have a moxi stick at home with me which I have to get DH to do for me at least 10 minutes each day, he will love doing it anyway especially if I tell him he can do some meditation with me at the same time. 

I am really hopeful that she will move before the ECV on Monday, if it turns out there is a reason for not going ahead with the ECV or it doesn't work I will go back for more treatment. 

I am fairly certain I will do the cervical ripening once we think baby isn't breech anymore, I said with my possible cervix issues etc and baby being breech that I would hold off til nearer my due date for that. 

I am calling tomorrow to get DH an appointment hopefully for Thursday as he is getting headaches a lot that are bordering on migraines and his neck is playing up too. 

xx


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed it works, Raspberry!

I just had my growth scan, they are now measuring exactly the same and are still both head down. So, no worries! Woohoo!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sounds promising raspberry, especially if she was moving while you were there!

Great news for you, melly! :)


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! Just a quick update! 

Everything went well! He was 6lbs 11oz! He is so adorable! He's been so sleepy so hasn't really eaten yet, but he should wake-up tomorrow a bit more hungry they say! 

The section was extremely odd feeling! I could feel lots and lots of pushing and pulling. But not painful really. The only bad thing was that as soon as he was out I couldn't stop throwing up! Bleh! But I'm feeling pretty good now and overall it was great! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations!!!!!! So happy for you to have your baby here safe and sound. :hugs: p

...hopefully the nausea has subsided, too!


----------



## River54

congrats ttc!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Huge congrats TTC!!!
Awesome news Melly!
And I'm hoping for the best that your baby girl turns Raspberry!
What great updates! :)


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, ttc! Any pictures? :) (Maybe in the FB group?) I hope the nausea subsides soon!

Raspberry, thanks for letting us know your acupuncture/moxibustion experience -- very interesting! I'm totally booking myself for cervical ripening when I'm 36 weeks now. I hope your little one turned!

Melly, great news that both babies are head down! :D Yay!


----------



## Mommy2missR

Congrats TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats TTC! 3rd baby born! So exciting! Can't wait to see pics! Hope you are able to get rest. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## MissEyre

Yay, TTC! Thanks for the update. Enjoy your LO!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations ttc!
Good luck shells!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations ttc!!! So glad to hear he is safe and well. Hope the sickness has stopped for you now xx Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well I did actually manage about 3 hours on and off sleep but at 4.30am I'm officially awake now lol must have snored bad... Dh is not in bed with me ooops better go find him I think lol 

Thanks for all the good luck messages will update when i can xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Absolute best of luck for today, shells!! So excited to hear an update- i hope everything goes super smoothly and you have an amazing experience x


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Good luck Shells!


----------



## ttc126

Good luck shells :) So excited for you!


----------



## MellyH

Wonderful news ttc, congrats on the birth of your son!!! 

Good luck today shells, I can believe you get to meet your little men so soon :D


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

My bubba also gets hiccups about 5 times a day.

Congrats ttc. Glad everything went smoothly. Hope the nausea has stopped. Looking forward to pics.

Good luck today Shells. Will be thinking of you today. Looking forward to an update.

I get my c section date tomorrow. So weird that I'll know what day my boy will be coming (unless he comes earlier lol) :)


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations ttc!

Good luck shells! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you all just leaving for hospital now! Eeek xxxx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Best of luck shells!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations ttc!


----------



## MiniBump

Interesting to hear about your acupuncture and moxibustion Raspberry, hope it works!

Great news Melly!! Stay put little ones!

Congratulations ttc! Welcome to the world little man, can't wait to hear and see more! Sorry that you weren't well after surgery but hope they're taking good care of you.

Good luck again shells, look forward to an update! x


----------



## Pens

Congratulations ttc, I'm so happy for you! Hope you're feeling better today.

And good luck shells, thinking of you!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations ttc, I will update the front page asap, what was the actual date of delivery? 

Could you guys give me some ideas about how you think we should go forward with the front page, I've been looking for inspiration in some of the other groups. 

Good news from you melly, hope they stay that way. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Thank you everyone! Ras, it was 1/13/15 ;) I.really want to catch up properly but I'm so tired! I have been reading everyone's posts still and I'm thinking of all of you :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

Congratulations TTC! Can't wait to hear about shells! 

Raspberry, I think next to our names just put "baby x arrived x date"? Then we can post details in our posts?


----------



## EMYJC

Many congratulations TTC. x Best of luck Shells today x


----------



## MrsTM1

I keep thinking this baby will be early, but I'm really hoping he hangs on until at least 37 weeks (3rd February) so that we can get a home birth. At least now my back up hospital bag is 95% of the way packed, as well as a nappy bag for little one, and a bag of spare clothes for DH. Still have a few things to pick up in town, like more maternity pads, new toothbrushes, and little things like that. 

The cot mattress was delivered today, I made up the moses basket this morning, made a newborn hat yesterday, made a pair of cord ties last night (rainbow of course), finished a baby blanket/mat Monday (thinking about lining it with pul and terry cloth to make it into a roll up changing mat), and I've started a new blanket - one that will be large enough to use as an actual blanket!


----------



## swanxxsong

I hope it all works for you raspberry! Thanks for sharing -- so fascinating to hear about first-hand! 

Congrats TTC!!!! Enjoy all those lovely newborn snuggles!!

Good luck today Shells! Will keep checking in accordingly! 

Midwife appointment today - am hoping she will approve me taking RRLT since I am almost 36 weeks now and no longer have to "worry" about irritating my angry uterus. Took my last progesterone shot last night and am unofficially (but in 3 hours, officially) cleared to DTD again! :happydance: I'm ecstatic to have made it this far and am hoping he sticks around a wee bit longer!


----------



## MellyH

MrsTM1, look at you!! They look awesome, good job. 

swan, hopefully you get the all clear for the tea. And I don't know how anyone is even thinking about sex these days! Everything below my boobs hurts all the time. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

I was mainly ok with sex til about 2 weeks ago, now everything including my boobs hurts! 

Xx


----------



## Captain

So looking forward to seeing baby photos here soon!!

MrsTM1 - Great job, the little hat looks sooo cute!

Not a great start to the day, was awake at around 3AM with the usual insomnia and was then suddenly sick at 5AM. I managed to get back to sleep after that but have a sour stomach now at 8AM, but at least I have my OB appointment in an hour. Sour stomachs aren't much fun with a little wriggle machine in there!


----------



## xxyjadexx

That's all lovely mrstm! I wish I could make things like that!


----------



## RaspberryK

Don't know if anyone's see Facebook ... 

Shells has delivered 2 lovely boys this afternoon, both gorgeous and look to be doing well :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Well Dr appointment was good again. My lab work was good from yesterday, but Dr isn't going to let me go past 39 weeks....
I am 1cm dilated, so she she will do a sweep next appointment. 
I'm gonna try my hardest to get this baby out naturally in the next two weeks!


----------



## Feronia

Yay, shells' baby boys are so cute! :D

MrsTM1, love the cord ties and other baby stuff! How did you sterilize yours? I put mine in boiled water for 5 minutes, let them dry, and then put them in an air tight ziplock bag in the freezer. My midwife said that's fine.

Wnt2beAMom, I hope baby comes soon then. Why won't your doctor "let" you go past 39 weeks? Is this your first? Most first time moms go past 40 weeks and the average is actually closer to 41 weeks. Remember, you always have the right to decline an induction! It's totally up to you!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooooooh congratulations shells!!! I am not in the Facebook group, can someone share the photos here?

I just had my 34-week OB appt, and she has put me off work from next week! Woohoo!!! Hopefully the twins give me a week or two of rest time before they appear. :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Can you join fb group? Details on the first post of this thread. 

I'm not sure if shellie will be sharing photos and full names here? 

Xx


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> MrsTM1, love the cord ties and other baby stuff! How did you sterilize yours? I put mine in boiled water for 5 minutes, let them dry, and then put them in an air tight ziplock bag in the freezer. My midwife said that's fine.

Same thing, only I'll probably leave mine wet. Easier to tie and they will tighten up a bit as they dry.


----------



## Captain

RaspberryK said:


> Can you join fb group? Details on the first post of this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure if shellie will be sharing photos and full names here?
> 
> Xx

Didn't Shellie ask for someone to post the photos to this thread on her behalf after she puts them on FB? Or did I imagine that?!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Great news, Shells! :)

I would love to see pics, but agree that shells should be the one to post them if she wants to. She did say something about updating everyone, but nothing about full names, pics etc like raspberry said.

I just got back from my 35w appointment and got a bit of a mixed review :( baby has flipped and is 'very low', and my cervix is soft but closed.she is doing bloods to check for OC, which I am happy about- turns out it is more common in Scandinavian women (which I am). She did a quick scan to check the position, as she couldnt tell by palpitation. Sadly, the scan showed that my placenta has started to calcify :( so, now I will do weekly scans and non stress tests. She also told me to be extra vigilant about changes in movement. Now I am really spooked, and wanting this baby out ASAP. :cry:

Edit: FYI as I for one had never heard of it before today: calcifying means the placenta is beginning to die. It does happen to some people normally (especially if you go past term). 35w is just too early.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats Shells!!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you all xx Samuel Stuart 6 lb 5 oz and oliver Michael 5lb 2oz born at 14.04 on 14.01.15 both are amazing I'm so in love already. They have fed from the breast in recovery and I had 4 hours with them but breathing become grunty and are currently in scbu being assessed but all is looking ok and I hope to have them back with me shortly. I'm still bed bound and can't get down to them. I don't mind if someone wants to share the pic on fb I can't resize from my phone and I'm exhausted and can't work it out lol xx


----------



## Izzie74

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Well Dr appointment was good again. My lab work was good from yesterday, but Dr isn't going to let me go past 39 weeks....
> I am 1cm dilated, so she she will do a sweep next appointment.
> I'm gonna try my hardest to get this baby out naturally in the next two weeks!

I'm also not allowed to go past 40 weeks due to history and age. Seeing consultant team tomorrow for 38 week check and should get a date for induction at the same time.


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations on your boys shells.


----------



## MiniBump

Shells' twin boys! :twinboys:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Feronia said:


> Wnt2beAMom, I hope baby comes soon then. Why won't your doctor "let" you go past 39 weeks? Is this your first? Most first time moms go past 40 weeks and the average is actually closer to 41 weeks. Remember, you always have the right to decline an induction! It's totally up to you!

Well, she said today that because I'm on preeclampsia watch she doesn't want to test my luck. She said "say I get really sick at 40 weeks...it will be silly to still have me pregnant"
I'm not sure if I can decline really because I'm on sick leave and it could mess up my benefits not following DR's orders....
I'm open to any natural induction suggestions! :)

Also, that's great news Melly! I can't believe you are still working even!!!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Shells. This is all getting so exciting that babies are starting to arrive :)


----------



## Pens

I didn't even realise there was a Facebook group, I'll send you a request if that's ok Raspberry. 

SurpriseBub I hope that everything works out ok for you, I'm sure that everything will be absolutely fine :hugs:

And congrats shells, your boys are gorgeous!!!

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Here we are shells ... 

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab35/katienwillbump/IMG_54018503932223_zpspsoltke1.jpeg

xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Melly! And tbh, with my last pregnancy, sex in third tri was so far from my mind. But we haven't been able to DTD since like, 16 weeks... so now I am losing my MIND!!!!!! :rofl: :brat:

Shells I can't stop looking at your pic here and on FB, they're so adorable. Congrats to you mama! :happydance:

Surprise, I'm so sorry for the news! :hugs: I'm glad they're taking you in to monitor you extra and such, but still. The nerves! <3

I had my 36 week appointment and the midwife was pleased with everything! He's head down still (has been for like, ten weeks and hasn't seemed to flip at all that I've felt lol) and measuring well. She did my Strep B today just in case I go before my next appointment. Handed in my sharps container for disposal and all my extra, sealed needles were given to them too. Can't believe I'm done with my shots! 

Also got approval for DTD (HOORAY!) and taking RRLT and/or EPO. She said she's no longer worried about what goes on in there and we're just waiting to see when my body is ready. It's such a huge weight off my shoulders. And now, no more crazy protocol for when I THINK I'm in labor. I can just call them when I AM in labor. LOL. 

I am on cloud 9 today. It feels so wonderful to be able to just savor the end, now, no strings attached. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

That's really positive swan! Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

A big congratulations ttc and shells. So glad everything went well. The babies are gorgeous. 

Hope your baby is head down now Raspberry xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Raspberry! It's exciting to have finally reached this point! :) And I'm glad that I can stop worrying about, 'oh crap, am I gonna stir up some kind of irritable uterus nonsense with this, that or that?' and finally can just go about my business. LOL. 

How are you feeling now that you've had a day to recoup from acupuncture?


----------



## bubbamadness

SurpriseBub said:


> Great news, Shells! :)
> 
> I would love to see pics, but agree that shells should be the one to post them if she wants to. She did say something about updating everyone, but nothing about full names, pics etc like raspberry said.
> 
> I just got back from my 35w appointment and got a bit of a mixed review :( baby has flipped and is 'very low', and my cervix is soft but closed.she is doing bloods to check for OC, which I am happy about- turns out it is more common in Scandinavian women (which I am). She did a quick scan to check the position, as she couldnt tell by palpitation. Sadly, the scan showed that my placenta has started to calcify :( so, now I will do weekly scans and non stress tests. She also told me to be extra vigilant about changes in movement. Now I am really spooked, and wanting this baby out ASAP. :cry:
> 
> 
> Edit: FYI as I for one had never heard of it before today: calcifying means the placenta is beginning to die. It does happen to some people normally (especially if you go past term). 35w is just too early.


Sorry to hear that your going though a stressful time. I'm sure everything will be ok. Good that they picked up on it now and that you'll get regular checks. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Mrs tm1 lovely home made baby bits. Wish i was as talented xxx


----------



## Pens

:sad1: I just went to the toilet and when I wiped I seemed to have some blood. It wasn't just bright red blood it was sort of mixed in with watery looking stuff. I did two wipes and it was there both times but now there's nothing. I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

swanxxsong said:


> Thanks Raspberry! It's exciting to have finally reached this point! :) And I'm glad that I can stop worrying about, 'oh crap, am I gonna stir up some kind of irritable uterus nonsense with this, that or that?' and finally can just go about my business. LOL.
> 
> How are you feeling now that you've had a day to recoup from acupuncture?

I'm relieved too, also glad to have proved my consultant wrong and get to full term ! 

Feeling energised, did a full food shop this morning, and drove for 2 hours this afternoon taking a part to a manufacturer in the next city for dh. 
This evening I'm batch cooking for the freezer - wasn't even going to bother but am doing a huge chilli for dh, a mega bolognese some for lasagne. I saw some tin foil trays while I was shopping and was inspired. 

Xx


----------



## MiniBump

Firstly, Pens, try not to panic! Have you done anything that could have irritated you internally or done lots of activity today? Are you sure it was vaginal and not from your back passage?

There's so much blood in that area at the moment that it could be anything or nothing but, if you're worried, give the labour ward a ring and ask for some advice. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Shells they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! :) Congratulations :)


----------



## Pens

I haven't DTD for a few days and I've barely moved at all today, only time I really have is to cook dinner and such. A couple of days ago and today I've been having a bit of an achey feeling along where my hips are but it hasn't been like it all day, it will come and go, although I'm experiencing it right now.
I'm such an anxious person I get nervous about texting my midwife or ringing l&d, especially if I'm not 100% sure on the situation :(


----------



## MiniBump

Just ring them and tell them exactly what you've told us! They're used to mums ringing up for advice and would rather you did even if it turns out to be nothing! x


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations shells! X


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens said:


> :sad1: I just went to the toilet and when I wiped I seemed to have some blood. It wasn't just bright red blood it was sort of mixed in with watery looking stuff. I did two wipes and it was there both times but now there's nothing. I don't know what to do!!!

Could be a bit of mucus plug, could be an irritated cervix from something as simple as straining on the loo. Could be from rectum. 
I'd be inclined to give midwife/l&d a phone call. 
Xx


----------



## River54

Back from a nst and u/s. Baby is in an incomplete breech position, so I get to go back for another u/s in 10 days. He is measuring 5lbs 4oz (+/- 13oz) so says the chart. nst went well, though they had to feed me to get him to move!


----------



## MellyH

SHELLS!!! They are perfect. Welcome Sam and Oliver! Wow, a full pound difference between them, was there any indication of that on the scans? Congratulations, you must be totally beat. Yayyyyy mumma!

Have you had any reduced movement from baby, Pens? :hugs: It's definitely unnerving when things change down there!

Raspberry, sounds like some productive nesting taking place ;)

SurpriseBub, sorry to hear about the placenta calcification. Fingers crossed it doesn't mean baby has to come too early!


----------



## Feronia

Pens, as Raspberry said, it could be the start of your bloody show, could be minor irritation, and also could be from straining. Don't be shy about giving your doctor/midwife a call, especially when it comes to blood.

SurpriseBub, so sorry to hear about the calcification. I'm glad you'll be monitored with NSTs and that they caught it in time!

That's great that you had a positive appointment, swan!

Shells, I'm so curious, do you think your boys might be identical? From the first picture I was guessing fraternal but I can't tell from the second. How exciting! :D Did you name them in utero while they were baby A or baby B or did you guys decide "first one out is X second one out is Y?" Anyway, best wishes for a speedy recovery and lots of newborn snuggles!



Wnt2beAMom said:


> Well, she said today that because I'm on preeclampsia watch she doesn't want to test my luck. She said "say I get really sick at 40 weeks...it will be silly to still have me pregnant"
> I'm not sure if I can decline really because I'm on sick leave and it could mess up my benefits not following DR's orders....
> I'm open to any natural induction suggestions! :)

I'm on sick leave, too. My midwife just signed my EI form a few days ago so I don't have to look for a job while I'm pregnant. No, you do NOT have to follow your doctor's orders to stay on sick leave. Receiving those government benefits has absolutely nothing to do with the decisions you make for your own maternity care. Do you have symptoms of preeclampsia? Is she seriously wanting you to give birth early in case SHE gets sick or did I read that incorrectly?

Natural induction methods won't work unless your body is ready, but I've heard really good things about acupuncture induction. Most practitioners will want a note from your doctor, though. Sex and nipple stimulation are great at getting you to start labouring if your body is ready, and clary sage can help keep contractions strong.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies. I guess I will just be on edge from now on. I am glad to get extra monitoring, and this has hit home the importance of monitoring movement- if we didn't do a quick last minute scan I would not know to be extra vigilant. Hoping I get induced/go into labor/have a c section in the next couple of weeks. 

Your boys look lovely, shells! I would guess fraternal... but they might also look different because of the weight difference? I am guessing your smaller man was the one with too much fluid etc at one point? Hope you are all thriving!

So happy for all of your good news, swan. Go easy on the hubby now you have been cleared for sexy times again! 

I also had my group b swab today. I thought it was a blood test... so was pretty surprised when she was stabbing my butt (heads up on that one!)


----------



## SurpriseBub

And pens- so sorry about the bleeding... I agree with the call your doc or go right in to L&D advice. Hopefully it is nothing- but can't hurt to be checked. My notes from my dr also say any bleeding should be investigated. :hugs: don't feel guilty about calling- you are meant to and they understand! 

Glad your nst went well, river!! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone losing their plug? When did it start for you?


----------



## Captain

Swan - Good to hear the appointment went so well, I also had be Strep B test today!

SurpriseBub - Sending you hugs! Good to hear you are being monitored well, though. I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs:

Melly - I can't believe you are still working!!

Pens - Don't be afraid to give them a call!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Feronia said:


> I'm on sick leave, too. My midwife just signed my EI form a few days ago so I don't have to look for a job while I'm pregnant. No, you do NOT have to follow your doctor's orders to stay on sick leave. Receiving those government benefits has absolutely nothing to do with the decisions you make for your own maternity care. Do you have symptoms of preeclampsia? Is she seriously wanting you to give birth early in case SHE gets sick or did I read that incorrectly?
> 
> Natural induction methods won't work unless your body is ready, but I've heard really good things about acupuncture induction. Most practitioners will want a note from your doctor, though. Sex and nipple stimulation are great at getting you to start labouring if your body is ready, and clary sage can help keep contractions strong.

Okay, I'm getting my sick leave through work and one of the questions on the form was whether I'm following the DR's orders...so that's why I thought that...
She took me off work at 33 weeks because of high blood pressure and ONE bad blood result. The highest it got was 145/90...but since being home its remained lower than 130/80, and lab work has been fine. She's worried I'm testing my luck and baby is fully developed and big by now anyway....she doesn't want me to get sick at 40 weeks when we could prevent it by getting baby out sooner. 
I tested negative for the group B strep though! :)

DH and I took a long walk today and I could definitely feel more pressure happening....
I'll see how the next couple weeks go and will press my Dr a bit more in terms of induction.

Congratulations Shells! You're boys are beautiful!! :)
Hope all is well Pens and Surprisebub!


----------



## Feronia

Oh okay, I'm getting EI medical leave. Even so, an employer can't force you to follow all of your doctor's orders to give you benefits. :) Feeling pressured isn't good, so hopefully you can balance your options and make an informed decision without too much backlash. That's great that your blood pressure has been good! Plenty of people get one or more high readings that don't mean anything at all.


----------



## Mommy2missR

Pens: I would give a ring in... Better safe than sorry. Hope all is well!

JM: I have been losing mine over the last 2 days... I can reach my cervix and can tell that I am dilating (IDK how much tho), and that it has started to shorten, but no consistent contractions here. :nope: I have an appointment tomorrow, so I am going to have her check to see how much I am dilated, etc. I can feel Alex's head too, which is freaky. lol.


----------



## SurpriseBub

The dr said I wasn't dilated today, but she could feel the head down low when checking me. Does that mean she can feel the head (ie. Something hard) through the soft cervix? (Is that what you mean too, mmmy2missr? Or can you feel it through your dilated cervix?) just curious!


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> Anyone losing their plug? When did it start for you?

What does it look like if it comes in pieces?


----------



## jmandrews

SurpriseBub said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone losing their plug? When did it start for you?
> 
> What does it look like if it comes in pieces?Click to expand...

It comes in small clumps. It's clear jelly like texture. I mean it can come in big clumps? Doesn't necessarly mean labor is going to start. Can happen for weeks leading to labor.


----------



## Mommy2missR

SurpriseBub said:


> The dr said I wasn't dilated today, but she could feel the head down low when checking me. Does that mean she can feel the head (ie. Something hard) through the soft cervix? (Is that what you mean too, mmmy2missr? Or can you feel it through your dilated cervix?) just curious!

Well my cervix has started to shorten, so on either side of my cervix, I can feel his head.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations on your lovely little boys shells xxx


----------



## cckarting

Congrats shells, so happy for you! Those boys are beautiful!


----------



## Pens

I spoke to my midwife last night and was told to keep an eye on it to see if I bleed any more, get any cramping or have any other changes and to ring l&d this morning if I do. I've been absolutely fine and had no more bleeding, had a little look down there with a mirror and have a patch of very irritated looking skin that bled when I rubbed it with tissue, so I think it might have just been that :blush: I'm going to lay off shaving my lady bits for a couple of weeks now! Going in blind doesn't seem to have done me any good!


----------



## bounceyboo

congrats sells your bos are beautiful, ttc hope you are recovering well and enjoying tiny baby cuddles :)

pens glad your bleeding has stopped and might just be what you think it was, 

I was getting pains all morning right across bump yesterday up until 9pm, rang the maternity hospital only to be told to come in and then just as I got ready to leave we had a red alert storm warning so couldn't leave the house baby was and is moving around like crazy the nurse said bh should come and go and feel like contractions but this was like a stingy noticeable pain but you wouldn't need to take a pain killer for at the same time if you understand what I mean, got a little pain already today f it keeps up im going to go in and get checked out


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Scan & consultant appointment went well. 

C section booked for Feb 3rd :)


----------



## NickieMcG

AHHHH congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## Megamegan

Wow! So much activity the past few days :)

Congrats TTC and Shells!!! So happy for you. 

I want to return to acupuncture but it's not covered by insurance and since we're buying a house right now I'm trying to save money. Oh well. 

I haven't lost any mucus plug yet but I'm grateful for this group to read about your experiences with it... I have SO much wetness down there every day and want to be able to tell the difference. 

I have lots of sharp pains shooting from my bellybutton to my vagina, and my doula says that's just baby's head pressing on a nerve as he moves down. I also feel him pressing on my backside randomly which is very odd, suddenly feels like I need to go #2 then it goes away. Then he will go back to the front and give my bladder a nudge. Hahaha. It's fun how active he is. And his butt is stuck up in my right ribcage which forces me to stretch out my stomach so he has room! Lol. It is so weird having a little human in our bellies.

It's been a mild winter here! Only snowed lightly a handful of times. I've sorta decided if I have to go into the military hospital (given good weather), I'll be more open to an epidural. Because they don't have a tub. I will still try natural, but I don't want to over-pressure myself about it. In the other hospital I'm hoping for, each room has a tub and I'll feel much more supported to stay drug-free for longer. But now I'm much less nervous about it all and I just want to meet him and come up with a name!! DH wants to name him after himself, because we got that 3D scan and he looks just like DH. But I don't want two of the same name to deal with for the rest of my life. Decisions, decisions. 

Can't wait to read about more healthy babies :dance:


----------



## MiniBump

Midwife for me this morning. Apparently baby is head down and she's written 4/5 in the Eng section - I didn't look until I got home so didn't ask whether this means 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palpable. Surely, I can't be 4/5 engaged this early with a second baby? I thought they floated around until the end?!

BP was great, unfortunately urine tested positive for blood and leukocytes so waiting to see if something grows.

So exciting with all the announcements, CS dates and mucus plug chat!! :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Yay for having a date, Shamz!

Glad the bleeding has stopped, Pens. 

MiniBump, sounds like a mostly good appt, sorry about the urine, hopefully it's minor and resolves itself! I don't know about the engagement sorry!


----------



## Pens

I'm meant to be going to a parent craft class this Saturday from 9:30AM-2PM. I'm not sure what to expect. It wouldn't let me sign up online so my midwife just told me to turn up so I hope I actually get let in! Although I should be okay because she's the one that's holding the class which is nice.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sounds like fun, pens! :) is it mainly just to meet other mums and that sort of thing? 

To get back to your front page question, raspberry... I can think of two options:
-add baby name and bday next to our names 
-not do anything! (Ie. People can announce in the thread and those of us keeping up will see :) just thought I would throw that out there- especially if you don't feel like being obligated to keep updating the page) :) 

I am happy with whatever you prefer (also if you want to do something else!)... thanks for your work on creating and updating all this time :)


----------



## Pens

I think the class just covers pretty much everything you need to know about the last trimester, labour and having a newborn and what groups and things there are to take baby to when she's born. I think it's going to make it more real, I'm still a little bit in denial that this is actually happening. I probably won't freak out until my waters break!


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> Sounds like fun, pens! :) is it mainly just to meet other mums and that sort of thing?
> 
> To get back to your front page question, raspberry... I can think of two options:
> -add baby name and bday next to our names
> -not do anything! (Ie. People can announce in the thread and those of us keeping up will see :) just thought I would throw that out there- especially if you don't feel like being obligated to keep updating the page) :)
> 
> I am happy with whatever you prefer (also if you want to do something else!)... thanks for your work on creating and updating all this time :)

I don't have a problem updating the front post, wasn't sure if I should keep the babies under the original due date and add details next to it or re arrange in new date order. 

Xx


----------



## MellyH

I would vote for putting them in the new order (and maybe putting the due date in brackets after the birth date?)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good idea! Xx


----------



## Izzie74

Had my 38 week check up today and all good. Baby's head is engaged and low. Will be induced on 29th Jan if nothing happens before then!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Or put in new order and then put in brackets how far along mom was (ex, 37+2 weeks) ?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Would it make sense to leave the due dates as they are but add a new baby arrivals entry above it..? (With what the due date was or what gestation was if ppl want that)? 

Just thinking that changing dates etc might get messy and confusing, especially as I doubt everyone on the front page will update as some people seem to have dropped off or just stopped by the one time! :)



Exciting to have a date in mind, izzie! :)


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats ttc and shells!! It is great to start seeing babies joining this group.

My twins are doing good...both should be home in the next two weeks. I miss my house!

I hope everyone is doing well. Looking forward to updates!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Super news that the twins are doing well and should be home soon, savvy!


----------



## bounceyboo

great news savvy!

pens id just show up like she said I there was a issue with you not being able to attend im sure she would have told you leave it until next week :)

since I found out the other day I maybe having natural birth im terrified, im so scared the same traumatic labour ending with csection will happen again id love to give birth myself and to experience it but im terrified :(


----------



## xxyjadexx

Glad your little ones will be home with you soon savvy!


----------



## bubbamadness

Great news Savvy, glad you and babies are doing well and should be home soon. 

Bouncyboo, i know how you feel, i had the choice of having a natural with my 2nd but they said 30% chance same thing could happen again to me, so opted to have another c-section. They seem confident with you having a natural birth, so i'd give it a go as it sounds you'd like to? Do what you feel is best for you. I'm sure you'll be fine and they'll monitor you more closely this time xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Raspberry, i'd do whatever is easiest for you regarding the front page. You've done an amazing job and i wouldnt even know where to start, lol xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Fab savvy! Xx


----------



## jmandrews

Great news savvy! 

Posted maternity pics on FB and in my journal. :)


----------



## bounceyboo

bubbamadness said:


> Great news Savvy, glad you and babies are doing well and should be home soon.
> 
> Bouncyboo, i know how you feel, i had the choice of having a natural with my 2nd but they said 30% chance same thing could happen again to me, so opted to have another c-section. They seem confident with you having a natural birth, so i'd give it a go as it sounds you'd like to? Do what you feel is best for you. I'm sure you'll be fine and they'll monitor you more closely this time xxx

thanks hun, yeah id love to im guess im just frightened over last time, was chatting too dh about it gonna go with it and see what happens and if I need a section then its fine at least im more prepared this time around in case I need to


----------



## MiniBump

I'm in the same position bounceyboo. I was absolutely determined to try for a VBAC but as the big day gets close, I'm getting more nervous about it because I suspect it will end in a section again. I figure this will likely be my last baby though so I do really want to give it a go!

I did my first hypnobirthing class this week and the first thing they discussed was putting your last birth experience in a little mental box and locking it away so it doesn't affect how you approach this birth as each one is so different (unless you have a medical condition or physical limitation). I'm definitely trying to approach this as a completely new experience and forget what happened last time (I feel I've learned from it now so don't need to think about it again until afterwards).

Wishing you the best of luck, I only know 3 women who have had VBACs and all of their second births were fast and easy so I'm hanging onto their positivity!! :thumbup:


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks minibump wishing you to the best of luck too theres only a day between us hopefully the babies will come easy for us and we get an easier birth this time around, your right about trying to forget about the last birth, sil was saying the same to me yesterday that no 2 labours and births are the same she said she had a rough time with her first and haemorrhaged after her and her 2nd although over due by a few days went very smooth and from when her waters broke to when she had abbey was 4 hours on her last baby she just about made it to the hospital and her husband was parking the car and missed the birth by the time he got upstairs,


----------



## SurpriseBub

bounceyboo said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Great news Savvy, glad you and babies are doing well and should be home soon.
> 
> Bouncyboo, i know how you feel, i had the choice of having a natural with my 2nd but they said 30% chance same thing could happen again to me, so opted to have another c-section. They seem confident with you having a natural birth, so i'd give it a go as it sounds you'd like to? Do what you feel is best for you. I'm sure you'll be fine and they'll monitor you more closely this time xxx
> 
> thanks hun, yeah id love to im guess im just frightened over last time, was chatting too dh about it gonna go with it and see what happens and if I need a section then its fine at least im more prepared this time around in case I need toClick to expand...


I had resigned myself to a cs, before baby decided to flip! So I don't have the past trauma.... but know the feeling of the plan suddenly changing (I think mommy2missr us in the same boat, too?). I want to talk to my doc about when to intervene etc if things go pear shaped. If you are scared, maybe you could discuss that too so you know you and doc are on the same page?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Good news Savvy x


----------



## MellyH

savvy, I'm so glad your girls will be home with you soon. The last month must have dragged!

Today is my last day at work! :happydance: Woot woot!


----------



## MrsLemon

In shock here thought I would share it with you ladies.... My best friend gave birth today&#8230; all through her pregnancy the hospital told her baby was a girl&#8230;

and yet she gave birth to a 8lb5oz baby BOY&#8230;

I did`nt think that still happened&#8230;


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh noooooooooooooo! I am sure he will look great in pink! 
xx


----------



## MrsLemon

Haha I know!! Im putting a little bag of my babys things..and Im putting a few gender neutral things on my shopping list :D


----------



## MellyH

Oh wow MrsLemon!! I wonder how sure they were that it was a girl? I remember at the 18 week scan, the tech was 80% sure it was a girl, and then when I asked him to check at the next growth scan (... 24 weeks?) he said she was still a girl. He had no doubt that the boy was a boy - his exact phrase was "That is a penis." :lol:

We'll be in trouble if it's two boys, we already have way more girls clothes than boys clothes! And we still don't have one boys name picked out, let alone two!


----------



## bounceyboo

SurpriseBub said:


> bounceyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Great news Savvy, glad you and babies are doing well and should be home soon.
> 
> Bouncyboo, i know how you feel, i had the choice of having a natural with my 2nd but they said 30% chance same thing could happen again to me, so opted to have another c-section. They seem confident with you having a natural birth, so i'd give it a go as it sounds you'd like to? Do what you feel is best for you. I'm sure you'll be fine and they'll monitor you more closely this time xxx
> 
> thanks hun, yeah id love to im guess im just frightened over last time, was chatting too dh about it gonna go with it and see what happens and if I need a section then its fine at least im more prepared this time around in case I need toClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I had resigned myself to a cs, before baby decided to flip! So I don't have the past trauma.... but know the feeling of the plan suddenly changing (I think mommy2missr us in the same boat, too?). I want to talk to my doc about when to intervene etc if things go pear shaped. If you are scared, maybe you could discuss that too so you know you and doc are on the same page?Click to expand...

thanks hun yeah I think ill do that just have the head consultant meet with me and voice my concerns to her im in again Tuesday week everyone round me is trying to mke me totally go for the csection but whos going to be there in the middle of the night with a screaming baby a toddler and a new mam whos in pain and sheer tiredness not them any way!


----------



## MiniBump

That's my biggest fear, trying to deal with a toddler after surgery. It was hard enough with a tiny baby first time around so a kicking, running toddler who wants to be picked up and to jump on you has got to be tough!

I'm slightly worried that I'll try too hard to go natural and end up with a baby in distress so it's trying to find a balance and know when to accept 'defeat'!


----------



## bounceyboo

think you nailed it on the head there, I suppose just go with it and see where it takes you that's my new plan so far lol ask me again in a few weeks!


----------



## SurpriseBub

My motto is just to do what is best for baby (based on me weighing up my risks + my drs advice). None of us can do anything more than that. Talk things through with your doc and OH, think things through and then go with your best option. :flower: 

Oh goodness, mrs Lemon! They must have been so shocked!! I cannot even imagine that moment. I bet they are busy thinking up a new name, now!

Does that mean you have a girl name sorted, melly? We are 99% sold on our choice.


----------



## MellyH

We haven't solidified, but we have some options we really like, so at least we have something!


----------



## Feronia

I thought you were doing Bruce and Sheila? Or are those just pregnancy nicknames?


----------



## MellyH

Those are just pregnancy nicknames!! They are in-jokes for the Aussies among us, really. :lol:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MellyH said:


> Those are just pregnancy nicknames!! They are in-jokes for the Aussies among us, really. :lol:

Oh! Haha


----------



## MrsPoodle

So I went for my presentation scan and baby is breech, not foot first but bum first! Went to see the consultant and they wouldn't recommend ECV due to me having a previous section. They weren't massively happy about trying breech VBAC due to the risks and to be honest, I wouldn't be happy about this either, due to cord etc. 

So my section is booked for February 3rd at 39+2. It feels strange to think I won't be going through labour or ever have the experience of a vaginal birth (as this is our last baby) but I would rather do what is safe. Having a set date will help us plan things and my mum has cleared her diary for round then, so it's all easier really!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi everyone, i havent been online in a while..I can't believe we are almost into February 2015 & lots of babies will be born soon. My due date is 3rd Feb. so exciting, I am collecting my pram today yepeeeeee.....

I am really struggling with boys name to the point I'm crying most days about it.. We are team yellow. If yous could suggest some boys names to me it would very much appreciated xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

My section date is also Feb 3rd MrsPoodle :)


----------



## bubbamadness

C-section ladies.... This will be my 4th c-section. Please don't worry about looking after a new baby and a toddler. You'll be fine. There was only 14months between my first 2, and 2years between the 2nd and 3rd, and everything went really well. I just explained that my tummy was sore and that they had to be gentle. As long as you protect your scar area from your toddlers roaming knees, feet and elbows! Lol!! They have an art of flying onto your lap like that, dont they. Try to relax and look forward to your special day. You'll all be fine xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello ladies, just to let you all know that Bridget has given birth to a beautiful baby girl on 16th. Details are on facebook group xxx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Jackdoll, my list was:
Arlo 
Milo 
Sebastian 
Theo 
Xavier
Finley 

My friend's LOs are: 
Leo 
Finley
Logan (x2!) 
Liam 
Henry (x2) 
Owen 
Ethan 
Jack 
Oliver 
Max
Alex 
William

Shamz, yay for c section date buddies :) x


----------



## Megamegan

Melly- that's hilarious, I totally thought you really chose those names. Haha.

Jackdoll- we also can't agree on a boy name. We've looked at every list and gone through every name, and in the end we still don't agree. It also stresses me out a lot but I think good advice would be to relax about it and 1. see what gender baby is when born and 2. give yourself a day or two (or more) to find a fitting name when you meet him/her. I wasn't named til after I was born and it worked out just fine :) 

Congrats to Bridget! I think I need to get on this FB page! 

Time is really dragging on for me, personally, I feel I really want to have this baby!! I don't want him to come early unless he's ready, but the next few weeks are really going to be a challenge. I guess I have to try to use my time wisely and pack my house as much as I can before he arrives. Closing date is April 15 so I'll probably have a 6-8 week old by the time we move :)

Hope everyone is doing great. Thinking of you all.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I agree Megan. The wait feels like it's getting worse now. Not long left but feels ages away. I think because babies are starting to arrive aswell it makes the wait seem longer. We'll get there. Not long left now :) 

MrsPoodle - Do you have to arrive in the morning or afternoon? I have to arrive at 7.30am so hoping bubs will arrive by latest 12 :)


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> Those are just pregnancy nicknames!! They are in-jokes for the Aussies among us, really. :lol:

I didn't realize! :haha: I just tried to google the meaning of these names for Aussies but I totally didn't understand. :dohh: I totally thought these were the names you chose though! My daughter's pregnancy nickname was "Guttersnipe" and this one is "Flapjack" so I don't think anyone would mistake them. :haha: At least I hope not!

So many babies already, it's exciting!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Bridget!

I must say, I was feeling slightly on edge that so many ladies from here went in to hospital the very day DH went back to work! Then I read one of the comments on the FB group saying by the law of averages, some of us will have to go over...at this point I'm hoping it's me!!

Since DH left Wednesday I've been doing a lot of sleeping and cleaning! Trying to enjoy these last few weeks of pregnancy and slowly get the last of things ready for the baby. It's a strange feeling knowing what's about to come, like the calm before a storm :haha:

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :)


----------



## MellyH

Hahahah! Sorry Feronia. So 'Sheila' is basically the Australian nickname for girl, like "Come on Sheilas, let's go to the pub" or something like that. And Bruce was so ubiquitous a name in Australia that it became a joke, and made famous in a Monty Python sketch (which also mentions Sheila!): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm lolling at everyone, I got the nicknames melly! I love the culture differences on here, I find it really interesting. 

Xx


----------



## Feronia

Hahaha, I see -- so Bruce is just an extremely popular name in Australia? Funny, I've only met once Bruce before! I can't say I understand that particular Monty Python Sketch but thanks for sharing! :haha:


----------



## MrsTM1

MiniBump said:


> I'm slightly worried that I'll try too hard to go natural and end up with a baby in distress so it's trying to find a balance and know when to accept 'defeat'!

Don't consider it defeat to need something! Listen to your body, don't fight any urge you have during labour, no matter how silly it seems, just go with it! Also listen to your carers, but still make your own decisions!

If you haven't already, please try to read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth - I'm nearly through it and I will be buying a copy to keep to read again later. The one I have at the moment is borrowed from the library. :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Quick update :

Had doctors appointment on Tuesday and the doctor says she can actually feel the head it's so low so I've been put on bed rest because my job is really physical. Anyway my cervix is still closed so that's a good thing. 

This morning I went to use the bathroom and part of my mucus plug was on the tissue when I wiped.

Lastly, has anyone experienced cramping in the legs and pelvic area lately? It's so bad that I'm not able to walk around without holding onto something or someone


----------



## Pens

Oh MrsLemon that is awful, I am so paranoid that I will end up giving birth to a boy instead of a girl, I'll be absolutely devastated because we've even painted the nursery pink!! At my 20 week scan I probably annoyed the hell out of the lady doing the scan, I kept saying "how sure are you? 100%? what percentage are you sure?" and when she said it's never 100% and not to buy everything pink it stuck in my head that maybe she could be wrong! :dohh:

Bet you can't wait to get your little ones home savvy!

My parent craft class went really well apart from being uncomfortable the the most part of 5 hours! We learnt all about birthing techniques, pain relief, what happens when the babys born, etc. so now I have a much better idea of what I'd like to do when the time comes. They want me to go to another class on Friday which covers what happens when the baby is born again, basically repeating what happened today and they signed me up for it even though I said I didn't want to! :growlmad: I just don't see the point in being told the same thing again especially when I get so uncomfortable sitting for so long. I've read up on so many things, I think I'll be okay managing skin to skin without someone telling me how to do it again...


----------



## MiniBump

When I say 'go natural', I mean vaginal - I have no problems with pain relief and will take what I feel I need! I just don't want to try so hard to avoid a repeat section that I cause more problems than I'm trying to prevent, if that makes sense?

It's so funny that some of you genuinely thought Melly was calling her babies Sheila and Bruce but then I'm well aware of these 'stereotypical' Aussie names and didn't realise they weren't known over the pond, lol!


----------



## 2nd time

Hi ladies congrats on all the births I just read 30 pages as only just got Internet back since mocing house, it took 6 days to move all our stuff and give jeys bacj to okd ll but I am now a homeowner yeh. We tried to tell mil about the pregnancy last night she got so negative we changed the subhect so I guess this is a secret baby lol


----------



## 2nd time

Also forgot to mehtion I am noe officially messuring small and my mw thinks I have low fluid so off to uospital tues morning for a scan not going to be fun as I need to take 3 kids as mo babysitter


----------



## SurpriseBub

bubbamadness said:


> Hello ladies, just to let you all know that Bridget has given birth to a beautiful baby girl on 16th. Details are on facebook group xxx

Thanks, bubbamadness :) 

Congrats bridget! (If you still come on here?) Does that mean baby was a few weeks early?


----------



## Mommy2missR

SurpriseBub said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, just to let you all know that Bridget has given birth to a beautiful baby girl on 16th. Details are on facebook group xxx
> 
> Thanks, bubbamadness :)
> 
> Congrats bridget! (If you still come on here?) Does that mean baby was a few weeks early?Click to expand...

Yeah she was 3w early I believe.


----------



## MrsLemon

whats the facebook group please? I seem to have missed out on that ..


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsLemon said:


> whats the facebook group please? I seem to have missed out on that ..

See the first post on here, friend request me and send me a message xx


----------



## Megamegan

For the first time in this pregnancy, I feel worried... I woke up with very itchy arms and legs, like on the inside of my thighs and like where my biceps are. It's not constant but it is a strong itch. I am going to take a bath with cocoa butter and put tons of lotion on to see if it's just dry skin since it is winter and dry skin is not new to me- but I do the same Aveeno all-over lotion routine every day. I guess I'll see how I feel today and if it still itches tomorrow I'll call the doctor because my next appt isn't for another week. Don't know if I should actually be worried or not but I just needed to vent a little. Maybe I just ate something I'm slightly allergic to without knowing it.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been itchy mostly on my belly from stretching skin. 
Are you retaining water at all because I remember I got all bloated with water everywhere pregnant with ds and my skin was fit to burst and that was itchy. 
Definitely keep an eye on it but probably nothing to worry about unless it's severe. 
.Xx


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I would contact your Ob/midwife if it's not better by tomorrow. There is a pregnancy condition that cause very itchy skin that usually needs medication to treat. I hope it's nothing serve and clears up. Maybe try an Epsom salt bath?


----------



## Mom2Chloe

It's called intrahepatic cholestasis of pregnancy (ICP), but it's very, very rare. Some itching can be caused by just increased hormones this late in the pregnancy which will clear up after delivery.


----------



## Megamegan

Raspberry- I've had occasional swelling in hands and feet which itches, but right now I'm not swollen at all. 

I've been somewhat aware of Cholestasis and before now I knew where my itching would come from (dry skin, swollen hands) but this is in a totally different spot and doesn't feel related to skin stretching. 

Mom2Chloe- I'll be doing just that, waiting to see if the itching goes away by tomorrow. Thanks so much. 

I'm going to try not to get carried away with worry, I know it does no good. Work was canceled due to icy roads today so I just have me myself and the dog to hang out and try not to go down the rabbit hole... lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

Haven't checked in for a few days -- so catching up on everyone now! We've had a crazy last few days here, hence my disappearance, but I'll update on that in a second. 

Glad to hear good news on your end Savvy! Have been thinking of you! :hugs:

Wow Mrs Lemon that's crazy! Congrats to her, but what a shocker! I've on very rare occasions witnessed posts on here and other boards about that happening, but still. What a shock! 

Melly, Bruce always makes me think of the shark on Nemo. "Fish are friends, NOT food!" lol. Though it was also my uncle's name. xD

ZombieKitten also had her baby -- for those not on the FB group. A boy! :)

My tummy's itchy, but due to him dropping and stretching me to 'the max.' lol. I wanna go sleep in a tub of cocoa butter or coconut oil. 


AFM, it's been... crazy. Wednesday late night into Thursday morning, I went into labor. I had been joking on the FB group around 11pm that I lost my plug (a ton of others were saying they had too) and that it was contagious. But to my surprise, contractions began a half hour later and were coming together quickly. We went into the midwife and I was 2 cm (around 2:30/3am) and contractions were steadily plugging along. They checked me two hours later and I was 4cm and they said, okay great progress, looks like a baby is coming soon! 

They told me to try and get some rest since they didn't consider it 'active labor' at that point, since they said that's nearer to 6cm and my contractions weren't quite to the point of 'active' yet. I did some steps, took a nap, did some steps, took a nap. They monitored me for another 6 hours without doing any internals, trying to let my body do as they felt necessary, but they continued to monitor my vitals and baby's (who was completely unphased by every contraction). 

Well, 6 hours later I was still 4/5cm and 50% effaced. So they sent me home (was only 36+0 that day). Was told to call / come in if I have bright red blood, my contractions intensify immensely, reduced movement of the baby. 

I was fine with that. I'm glad they didn't break my water because then you're stuck with an induction if they're broken and you're not progressing (what happened with my daughter). So I agreed and have been home since. Contractions come and go, sometimes steadily for awhile, then they taper, then they return. Nothing strong enough to push me beyond 4/5 I'd imagine (just based on how they've not gotten much stronger at any given time than they had been when I was there). But they're there. And he's low. And my poor cervix is still tender from the checks. I'm losing plug consistently and occasionally a little bloody show. But nothing exciting. 

Thankfully I'm able to sleep at night, so I'm trying to conserve energy. They advised against doing steps, bouncing, etc. because they said at this stage, it's a waste of energy since I'm not in active labor and unless my body is ready to progress, it won't. That was proven at the center since steps made my cx intensify, but then the second I stopped, they would ease and no dilation occurred anyway. So what they told me makes lots of sense. I've been doing business as usual with work, home, taking care of kiddo and trying to rest to save myself for true labor. 

BUT DAMNIT MY VAGINA HURTS. :rofl: I'm trying to be as patient as possible since I know baking longer is best for him, I do. But walking has become quite painful! So I'm trying to lay low and sleep as much as I can. They said I could be like this for hours (yeah, beyond that now LOL), days or WEEKS. So we'll see what happens. But man, I never imagined how painful being stuck at 4cm could be! 

Anyway, saga over... just waiting now. :) lol


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh swan , I was stuck at 4cm for 24 hours with ds so I can empathise with you on the vag pain! Xx


----------



## Captain

Hope baby arrives safely soon Swan! :hugs:

Baby is really quiet today. I've been monitoring movement and there's been enough for me to not need to get checked out, but I really don't like it! She's usually more active that this but I guess this is to be expected?


----------



## RaspberryK

Hmmm Captain I wouldn't be expecting less movements, unless baby has changed position and kicking more towards your back than the front? 
Any decrease in movements should really be checked out, have you tried a few things that usually get her moving? 

xx


----------



## bounceyboo

hope baby comes soon swan!

captain if you are worried at all id give you hospital or midwife a call theres no harm done and better to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## Pens

My midwife has always said if there is only one thing I ever remember that she's told me it's that any change in babys movements that I ring the hospital straight away. Movements will change due to lack of space but they should never reduce. She said never to go to sleep feeling unsure and to see how it is the morning, it's more important to get yourself checked out just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## Feronia

Captain, I'd call if you're concerned. Have you tried drinking a cup of cold water, lying down on your side, and monitoring movements? If baby is usually moving much more at this time and she's not, definitely call!

Swan, that sounds tough! I hated dealing with the slow prodromal labour last time. I was 4 cm forever as well. I totally agree with leaving it alone and not doing anything to progress it until you're in active labour. I made the mistake of going on long walks, doing nipple stimulation, and really just whatever I could to strengthen the contractions and I just wore myself out and it didn't help... I hope you can get some rest!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! It's definitely a little awkward and uncomfortable, but I know it could be worse so I'm trying not to be too whiny. :rofl: My husband's been so sweet allowing me to nap and rest a lot more than my usual while he's been home this weekend, so that's been wonderful. Tomorrow he will return to work and I'm just hoping I have enough activities on hand to keep my toddler busy and low-key for the week. LOL. Thankfully, I have been able to sleep and rarely get woken by any contractions, so I am hoping that will continue so I can be well-rested for true labor. FX anyway!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, zombiekitty! :)

How are things going, captain? Did you call your dr? 

My dr took blood to look for cholestasis, megan. I was very itchy (especially on my arms and legs) for 4-5 days. Happily it seems to have slowed down, so I am pretty sure it is just a weird thing (I think with cholestasis it only gets worse with time). It is easy for them to check- call tmr if you are concerned. 

How scary swan. Eep! Do they think you just deliver early for some reason? (Your daughter was 35w, right?). Here's hoping your little man stays put until 37w. 

I was having some intense cramps a couple of hours ago... they seem to have stopped. Eep. Hoping not to go to L&D today.


----------



## ttc126

Hey everyone! :) Here's a quick picture of my little squish!
 



Attached Files:







20150114_184403.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww TTC, so cute! Congrats! :hugs:

Surprise, they don't really know. I mean, if the hospital hadn't broken my waters with my DD, I bet I would have gone the same route with her as I'm going with him. But they jumped the gun imho (as well as the opinion of the perinatologist and my midwife) and I was forced into induction as a result. So. We're unsure if I just have a tendency to bust into early labor that then stalls for undetermined periods of time, or if I just bake them fast or if my low progesterone plays into it... too many factors. :shrug: But I'm hoping he stays put a bit longer -- just hoping too the pain doesn't get any worse. Waddling around wincing is kind of awkward! :rofl:


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the concern everyone, I went into the maternity ward in the end. They hooked me up to a fetal monitor and had me push a button every time I felt the baby kick, as well as taking my blood pressure, temp, etc. Everything was fine! 

The nurse showed the results to two different OB's and everyone was happy. Hardest part of all was finding the damn maternity ward, I must have wandered the hospital for over half an hour and had to get help from some cleaners in the end! So good job I went in as now I'll know where to go when the time comes! :haha:

TTC, cuuuuuute picture!! Look at those cheeks!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck swan!
Very cute ttc x


----------



## cckarting

Ttc he's adorable!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely, ttc!

So glad all is well, captain!

X


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Aww TTC, so cute! Congrats! :hugs:
> 
> Surprise, they don't really know. I mean, if the hospital hadn't broken my waters with my DD, I bet I would have gone the same route with her as I'm going with him. But they jumped the gun imho (as well as the opinion of the perinatologist and my midwife) and I was forced into induction as a result. So. We're unsure if I just have a tendency to bust into early labor that then stalls for undetermined periods of time, or if I just bake them fast or if my low progesterone plays into it... too many factors. :shrug: But I'm hoping he stays put a bit longer -- just hoping too the pain doesn't get any worse. Waddling around wincing is kind of awkward! :rofl:

It certainly seems like you have a pattern! I guess it goes to show how much more you know and are able to comment this time around, having been down the road you went with your dd. As a FTM, there is no hindsight! 

I hope it just means you are an efficient baker! To that end, hopefully mr stays put juuuuuust the right amount of time to be perfectly healthy, but also not prolong your pre-birth suffering :)


----------



## MellyH

CONGRATULATIONS ZombieKitten!! I want more details!! Am I the only person not in the Facebook group? 

TTC, he's adorable. Well done!! 

swan, hopefully you can keep bubs baking for awhile yet. It sounds very uncomfortable though! I've been having cramps on and off from 6am this morning, I tried timing them for awhile but they would only be regular for 20 minutes or so and then they'd stop for awhile. Enough to keep me awake though!


----------



## swanxxsong

Today I have been having diarrhea and my husband's teasing me because tomorrow is a full moon and DD was a full moon baby. 

#notimpressed

LOL. 

I'm having consistent contractions this morning, but not any more intense than before... and he's moving a lot during each one so it looks like something from a horror movie. :rofl: Our bodies are such fascinating things! 

Glad all is well Captain! I always feel it's better to get checked than not. :) I've had positive experiences though, in terms of going in even when things are fine. They always tell/told me (both practices with which I've been) that they prefer checking than not. However it's always a relief to be reassured!

Oh Melly, such a bummer! It's no fun when they're keeping you awake, that's when I get frustrated! Last night I had some trouble getting asleep and staying asleep. 

Thanks Surprise! I know he's estimated to be a decent size (around 6 pounds) based on them feeling him (no ultrasound). So that's reassuring. My 35 weeker was well-baked, just had jaundice but I know boys sometimes struggle more than girls from what I've been told, in terms of prematurity. However I'm just letting things flow and seeing how it goes. All in due time! How are you feeling? So exciting that you'll soon be meeting your first! :hugs:


----------



## Pens

If someone can please tell me a secret cure for heartburn right now I'd be ever so grateful. I've had 4 hours sleep in the last 48 hours because I've got it so bad, the tablets the doctor prescribed to me don't seem to do a thing and I've tried drinking milk which has helped before but now it's doing nothing. I'm on the verge of being sick every 5 minutes it's awful :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

Really sorry I don't have time to catch up with you all. We are still in hospital and ollie is back under phototherapy as his jaundice Levels have rebounded :( I know they are trivial things especially compared to savvy and her girls but 5 days now of ups and downs in hospital are taking the toll :(

For those not in fb group ollie is top left and bottom right and the one on the right in the middle. Obviously the other is Samuel lol x

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/PhotoGrid_1421672421296_zpspncxd30o.jpg


----------



## xxyjadexx

Awww lovely shells x


----------



## Captain

Oh my goodness Shells, how freakin cute! And hang in there, sounds like they're little fighters from what I've read, I'm sure you'll be home before you know it :hugs:

Swan - Yes it definitely feels good to just go and get checked out. The nurses there were so nice and kept saying I did the right thing by coming in, and if there were any concerns to just go back. Just relieved everything was okay!

So we had quite a busy week eh?! I wonder who's next.. do we have any more c-sections coming up?


----------



## swanxxsong

I am pretty sure someone on FB has an induction this week. Maybe even two people. Not positive though!

Shells, melt my heart. They're so cute!!!


----------



## Captain

It's so exciting!! :wohoo:

Oh and I forgot to mention, Canadian ladies...check out Target! With them closing down there's sales, sales, sales. Yesterday I picked up two maternity shirts for breastfeeding, almost got them a couple of weeks a go but glad I waited now! Almost everything is on sale/clearance so there's some good buys in there if you've still got things to pick up like I have!


----------



## MellyH

Awwww shells, sorry to hear about the jaundice but he's in the best place for it. I guess it goes to show that even if you keep them baking until after 37 weeks, there's no guarantee of avoiding NICU time. :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

So wonderful shells! For heartburn my fil swears by baking soda and water!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Shells and TTC. Beautiful babies!

Swan - that does sound painful. If your DH is right about the full moon maybe it won't be much longer.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Pens have you tried warm peppermint cordial? Not peppermint tea, that did naff all, but you can get cordial and having it hot or warm really helped my awful heartburn.


----------



## MellyH

Pens, I've been taking zantac, Tums and papaya enzymes and drinking bucketloads of milk. That seems to have stopped the constant burning at least, if not the constant discomfort and feeling like I need to burp.


----------



## Pens

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm going to be trying them all! I just want to be able to lay down for 5 minutes.


----------



## 2nd time

Well wish me luck I have a scan tom morn then consultant I have to take all my kids with me and be home by 12pm for gas man this is going to be stress


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Good luck 2nd time. That sounds tough.

Cute pics Shells x


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck 2nd time!

I wish I had suggestions for you Pens, but sadly it seems everything has stopped working for me also. I just try and eat a lot of small meals as it gets worse if stomach is empty. Also means I have to eat in the middle of the night when the acid wakes me, but such is life. LOL


----------



## bumblebeexo

Aw lovely pictures Shells! 

Heartburn is coming back with a vengeance, thought I had avoided it this pregnancy as with my DD I suffered with it from 14 weeks but this past week or so it's been bloomin' awful! I'm constantly eating rennies :haha: It will be interesting to see if the heartburn = hair is true for this baby, certainly was with my DD!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Also I can't believe I will be 35 weeks tomorrow! This pregnancy has flown by. I have a scan next Monday (to check placenta position etc in preparation for c-section) and then the midwife, and I'll be given the dates and times of the rest of my appointments! I'll have one at the hospital, a pre-op appointment, and then only one or two more with my midwife!


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> Today I have been having diarrhea and my husband's teasing me because tomorrow is a full moon and DD was a full moon baby.
> 
> #notimpressed
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I'm having consistent contractions this morning, but not any more intense than before... and he's moving a lot during each one so it looks like something from a horror movie. :rofl: Our bodies are such fascinating things!
> 
> Glad all is well Captain! I always feel it's better to get checked than not. :) I've had positive experiences though, in terms of going in even when things are fine. They always tell/told me (both practices with which I've been) that they prefer checking than not. However it's always a relief to be reassured!
> 
> Oh Melly, such a bummer! It's no fun when they're keeping you awake, that's when I get frustrated! Last night I had some trouble getting asleep and staying asleep.
> 
> Thanks Surprise! I know he's estimated to be a decent size (around 6 pounds) based on them feeling him (no ultrasound). So that's reassuring. My 35 weeker was well-baked, just had jaundice but I know boys sometimes struggle more than girls from what I've been told, in terms of prematurity. However I'm just letting things flow and seeing how it goes. All in due time! How are you feeling? So exciting that you'll soon be meeting your first! :hugs:


What handsome boys, shells! I hope they both are at 100% shortly. :hugs: you got them here safe and sound, and did amazingly to get so far. I really do hope they will both be looking super healthy in the next couple of days and you can start looking forward to being home. 

Pens- have you tried elevating your head when you go to bed? ...you sound a lot worse off than me, so I am guessing you have already tried lots of remedies! (Sorry if this sounds simple and irritating because you tried it days ago and it isnt helping ;) just thpught i would mention it as the not lying flat definitely helped me!) I also read citrus and tomato are bad, so stopped drinking oj at night. That also helped. :hugs:

Melly- nope, I'm not on the fb either! I don't use fb much and like keeping the pregnancy off there in any case. I also really like having the board, so hope you ladies keep updating both!

Swan- i am very excited, but also worried and nervous about getting there. Last week the doc was concerned about my placenta looking old and beginning to calcify. so I was getting my hopes up for an induction at 37w. This week she thought there was no change, so we carry on. I don't want an early baby who wasn't ready, but am really nervous about something happening to her in utero. Honestly, it is exhausting (Sorry to be a bummer!) I also have BV AND a yeast infection- i think my vagina is over this whole deal! Sigh. I am trying not to complain, as I know others have it tougher than i do... but the lots of little results to worry about is getting me down. I want her here safe and sound ASAP! My OH is convinced that she will come on super bowl Sunday, thus keeping him from the game ;) so long as she is well, I will be fine.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, 2nd time!!


----------



## Feronia

They're so cute, shells! I hope they are both fully recovered soon and can go home. I hope the breastfeeding is going well!

captain, thanks for the heads up! Last time I heard Target didn't have any sales yet, so I guess they do now? I'd love to try to get some more nursing tops!


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry for being rubbish at catching up, updating the first post etc - really stressful and busy time with DH business! 

You'll be pleased to know baby was head down at my appointment this afternoon although the midwife that had a feel first really couldn't tell and suspected still breech. 

Xx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Yay! That's great to hear Raspberry!


----------



## River54

Awesome Raspberry!

We have another scan on Friday to see if ours is still incomplete (footling) breech. We just want him to turn!!


----------



## RaspberryK

River54 said:


> Awesome Raspberry!
> 
> We have another scan on Friday to see if ours is still incomplete (footling) breech. We just want him to turn!!

You still have time for him to turn ... Just as mine has time to turn back he he. 

Xx


----------



## imphope

Everyone is getting so close! I'm due in 12 days ahhhh!! 

I forgot to mention one strange pregnancy symptom. It seems my leg hair has slowed or almost stopped growing. I usually have to shave very often to keep smooth legs (not that I really do it enough) but lately I've niticed they're oretty smith and I don't remember when I shaved last. So strange!! Has anyone else had this? 

Also, my feet and ankles have decided to get pretty puffy by the end of the work day. It happens most when I'm sitting all day at my desk. I have to remind myself to get up and walk.


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes Imp I only shave about once every 10 days at the moment xx


----------



## River54

imphope - I have noticed the slowed hair growth on my legs as well - so not complaining!


----------



## swanxxsong

Surprise, no need to apologize! :hugs: It's not easy to be upbeat 24/7, especially at the end! And though it sounds good that your doctor isn't concerned, I would still be at ill ease also. Not easy to shut down the worried mama brain, I totally feel that! :hugs: Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly and things plug along without issue!

Raspberry, what great news! Congrats!!

Imp my leg hair growth has slowed also. I won't complain! But seems my hair on my head has had a growth spurt. :rofl: Makes no sense to me but it's all good!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, swan! I hate how quickly each appointment goes. I feel better for about 2 hours and then get worried anew. I need to focus on the good things- ie. Baby performed perfectly for her biophysical profile :) oh, how nice it would be if we could choose when we went into labor. I bet I would snap in a week's time. 

My leg hair and eyebrow hair definitely slowed growth too... but i am somewhat embarrassed by my monkey belly. Here's hoping that goes away!


----------



## Feronia

Great news, Rasp! I'm so glad baby turned! Do you think it was the big movement you felt after doing acupuncture? I have cervical ripening booked starting next week. I'm wondering why they insist on starting well into the 37th week -- do they think that the ripening might do the same things as an acupuncture induction?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh yes- GREAT news, raspberry! So happy for you :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia I think that may have at least kick started her, I also had big movements in the swimming pool and doing moxibustion at home. I woke up from her moving I've night too so I'm not sure but I've definitely felt and looked different for about 2/3 days. 
I guess they wouldn't want to risk anything with setting off labour too early with certain acupressure points so probably why they like to wait. 
As soon as I reach February I think I'll book acupuncture again, dh booked in for his migraines and bad neck tomorrow. 
Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies I'll be giving birth to baby girl next Monday. The doctors want me to be induced due to my severe iugr. Baby is growing thankfully but isn't growing at the rate that they would like her to so it's safer to get her out now instead of risking stillborn, I'm so excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats on setting a date, dcm! :)


----------



## Captain

Great news Raspberry, and congratulations on getting a date dcm!

Feronia - :dohh: Omg, nursing tops! I couldn't for the life of me remember what to call them so I ended up with 'maternity tops for breastfeeding'. That'll teach me to try and do _anything_ before having my morning cup of tea! But yes, I heard something about them all being closed within the next six weeks so I'd imagine everything will be going on sale bit by bit in that time.


----------



## MellyH

How exciting to have a date, dcm!! I hope it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## EMYJC

Great news Raspberry and glad you have a date Dcm x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats dcm!


----------



## MiniBump

Feronia, I don't know whether you read Adventures in Tandem Nursing yet but p226 describes breastfeeding (or rather nipple stimulation) as a form of cervical ripening in the preterm uterus - if you're having other forms too you'll have one ripe ol' cervix!! :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

MiniBump said:


> Feronia, I don't know whether you read Adventures in Tandem Nursing yet but p226 describes breastfeeding (or rather nipple stimulation) as a form of cervical ripening in the preterm uterus - if you're having other forms too you'll have one ripe ol' cervix!! :thumbup:

:haha:

xx


----------



## Pens

That's good news Raspberry I hope baby stays that way now!

I've noticed my leg hair isn't growing as fast as usual as well, although I wish it would slow down everywhere else too because everywhere else seems to grow at rapid speed and comes back black :( 

That's great that you have a date dcm, I'm so excited for you

xx


----------



## 2nd time

Well scan was ok baby messuring two weeks behind but not worried as thats normal for me kids behaved sort if and im home in time for gas man and firebrigade so win win today


----------



## Feronia

MiniBump said:


> Feronia, I don't know whether you read Adventures in Tandem Nursing yet but p226 describes breastfeeding (or rather nipple stimulation) as a form of cervical ripening in the preterm uterus - if you're having other forms too you'll have one ripe ol' cervix!! :thumbup:

I actually just picked this up yesterday and started reading! It's so hard to find here that I had to drive down to Washington to get it, lol.

Captain, I didn't even notice that you said 'maternity tops for breastfeeding' lol! :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Glad the scan went okay, 2nd time! Will they keep monitoring you?

We made it to 35 weeks!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good news on the scan, 2nd time :) 

Congrats on 35 weeks, melly!


----------



## RaspberryK

Melly You must be relieved! 

So last night I ordered my birth pool in a box, it's coming tomorrow. 
Also ordered my cloth sanitary pads for my postpartum bleeding, probably have 2/3 of a full stash. I'm going to see which ones I get on with and get a couple more once I know what the absorbancy is like (trialing a new wahm), have also ordered 6 pairs washable breast pads as I can't find mine from when I had ds. 

Xx


----------



## Feronia

Congrats on 35 weeks, melly!

Raspberry, when do you plan to set up your tub? I was thinking 38 weeks. Cloth pads are so expensive that I decided to combine them with prefolds -- so glamorous! :haha:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Everyone is getting so close! Your boys are gorgeous Shells! And congrats to zombie kitty and Bridget.

I've also had the slowed leg hair growth, but I've really been enjoying the extra strength my nails and hair on my head have. My hair is much less frizzy and manageable! 

My bp is going up again and I'm not even doing much! I have a sneaky suspicion that my Dr will want me induced tomorrow, after I see her, if my bp is high when she takes it. At this point it's safer to get baby out than have me get preeclampsia.
I did get lab work done yesterday so it must be OK since the Dr hasn't called today or anything...so that's a good sign.

Also, I've read that loose stool can be a sign of early labour? If so, I'm hoping baby want to come on its own soon....because I defiantly have that...
I really have the urge to clean house but I'm trying to just lie on the couch for the sake of my bp! :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia said:


> Congrats on 35 weeks, melly!
> 
> Raspberry, when do you plan to set up your tub? I was thinking 38 weeks. Cloth pads are so expensive that I decided to combine them with prefolds -- so glamorous! :haha:

Most probably when I'm in labour :haha: we don't have a very big house, ok we have a very tiny cottage and there's no where out of the way to put it blown up between ds and the cat I think it'd be ruined. 

It didn't take long to set it up last time and dh has an amazing pump that'll probably do it a lot quicker than the 45 minutes it says on the box. Once the bottom part of the pool is pumped you can start filling with water before the next part is pumped up if needs be. 

Ooo prefolds- there's an idea, I have some that got rust stained that I could use. 
I'm planning on disposable mat pads for the really heavy few days/sitting on disposable bed mats certainly for the first few hours. 

Xx


----------



## Captain

Congrats on the 35 weeks Melly!

Feeling quite pleased with myself, yesterday I bought birthday cards for my two siblings who's birthdays are in March as I will probably be a little distracted by the end of February! How organised is THAT!


----------



## Feronia

RaspberryK said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 35 weeks, melly!
> 
> Raspberry, when do you plan to set up your tub? I was thinking 38 weeks. Cloth pads are so expensive that I decided to combine them with prefolds -- so glamorous! :haha:
> 
> Most probably when I'm in labour :haha: we don't have a very big house, ok we have a very tiny cottage and there's no where out of the way to put it blown up between ds and the cat I think it'd be ruined.
> 
> It didn't take long to set it up last time and dh has an amazing pump that'll probably do it a lot quicker than the 45 minutes it says on the box. Once the bottom part of the pool is pumped you can start filling with water before the next part is pumped up if needs be.
> 
> Ooo prefolds- there's an idea, I have some that got rust stained that I could use.
> I'm planning on disposable mat pads for the really heavy few days/sitting on disposable bed mats certainly for the first few hours.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

That's probably a better idea! Ours took over an hour to inflate when I tested it out, but I'll probably have that time considering how long my labour was last time, heh. Our living room is tiny so we can certainly use the space. I plan to use the disposable mat pads my midwives gave me until those run out and then start on the cloth pads/ prefolds. :)


----------



## 2nd time

Yes they are going to keep an eye on me next scsn 2 weeks


----------



## RaspberryK

xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Checking in to see how progress goes! Quiet though, hahaha. Quiet before the storm perhaps? Full moon here tonight, I believe, and snow coming too! Curious if it lures out any babies this week from the group!

Same old here. Still having contractions. But they're not stronger so I keep plugging along. LOL. Cervix is a bit tender today, so interested to see what, if anything, they say at my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## swanxxsong

My bad. Totally new moon here. oops! Lol.


----------



## MellyH

My officemate missed giving birth in her birth pool at home because it took too long to set up, so don't leave it too long ladies! :lol:

Celebrated my first day of maternity leave by staying in bed until 10:45am. Bliss. :lol:


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> My officemate missed giving birth in her birth pool at home because it took too long to set up, so don't leave it too long ladies! :lol:
> 
> Celebrated my first day of maternity leave by staying in bed until 10:45am. Bliss. :lol:

Woo hoo, mat leave! :thumbup:

Ahh, I don't know when to set it up now. I tend to over prepare so I'll probably end up doing it in a few weeks anyway. How bad of an idea would it be to have it set up for a few weeks with a crazy 2-year old running around? :dohh:


----------



## RaspberryK

I doubt I'll be lucky enough to have such a quick labour that we can't set up the pool. I read my labour notes when I was at the hospital yesterday 35 hours from first slow leaking waters to baby, 26 hours from first contraction to baby, 35 minutes second stage labour (that was admission time to baby birth), it's listed that I had a heavy bloody show which was why I was on the bed on the monitor and also given the Injection for managed third stage (with out my consent) but third stage from birth of baby to placenta was only 7 minutes. 
My home birth midwife didn't note my main waters breaking so I don't have any idea how much time between that and birth but it wasn't that long. I was "stuck" at 4cm up to last check 2-2.5 hours before dswas born. 
I've no idea how things will go this time. 
Xx


----------



## MellyH

Yeah, she had about an eight hour labour, and my recollection of her birth story is that by the time she asked for it (she wanted to save it for active labour), then in the hour or so it took to get set up, she was already moving to transition and no longer wanted to/couldn't get into the pool.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ahhh I'd probably have dh set it up at first twinge - if he's even here when I go into labour. 

xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Anyone on baby #2 or more... did you feel sick before labor began? I can't put my finger on it, but I just feel a bit "off". No fever, vomiting or anything too alarming. Just curious. I suspect it is something hormonal as it is a little reminiscent of m/s.


----------



## Feronia

I didn't feel sick before labour began, but it was a really slow to start labour. I really didn't feel any different, sorry!


----------



## swanxxsong

With DD I thought I had the stomach flu. Was tired and in the bathroom all day long. I just felt not right and then the diarrhea hit. 

But it's hard to really say since it varies so much with people, even from pregnancy to pregnancy. I've felt off the past two days too - no sign of him coming yet.

Hang in there mama! Could be the start of something or could just be an off day. :hugs: hopefully you know more soon! :)


----------



## River54

Finally finished sewing the stash :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, feronia and swan... I tried to read up on it. Some people feel off like that before birth. But it might be a day away, it might be weeks yet. Or it might be totally unrelated. We shall see. 

How are you feeling, swan? Do you think you are making slow progress? :) I hope you feel better, and he comes at just the right time! 

Amazing, river! You are very skilled indeed :)


----------



## MellyH

Looks great, River! Now come and do mine. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

River that's a fab stash! 

SurpriseBub I felt restless more than anything and was sick as transition. 

Xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Surprise Bub, I've been feeling sick for a few weeks, it's kind of like ms, think it's hormonal to be honest. 

I didn't have any signs of going into labour last time I'm afraid, it's just a waiting game! 

Raspberry, your mw thinks baby is head down, have they sent you for a scan to check? If she's not sure, then surely they will want confirmation? Considering the risks of breech birth?


----------



## bounceyboo

well done river they are lovely :)

op, I felt very off and very crampy this day last week and I was fine the day after and since might just be a bug going around or something?


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, I felt really sick all weekend before I had this little.guy. When I went for my checkup last Monday, I was having strong contractions. My dr thought I was going into labor. The next day before my c section same thing...lots of contractions getting more regular. So I don't know! Could be a sign!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Lol, it's a bit like symptom spotting on the TWW isn't it?! Glad I'll never have to do that again though!


----------



## RaspberryK

MrsPoodle said:


> Surprise Bub, I've been feeling sick for a few weeks, it's kind of like ms, think it's hormonal to be honest.
> 
> I didn't have any signs of going into labour last time I'm afraid, it's just a waiting game!
> 
> Raspberry, your mw thinks baby is head down, have they sent you for a scan to check? If she's not sure, then surely they will want confirmation? Considering the risks of breech birth?

The midwife at the hospital thought she was breech when I went in for my ecv appointment so they called the consultant ready to do ecv they scanned me at that point and baby was head down so the midwife was wrong. 
Appointment with my own midwife this morning suggests baby is still head down. 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies! There are so many pregnancy things that either mean something... or simply mean nothing at all! And I guess it is impossible to know. I agree it seems hormonal- i do think it means labor is coming... but not sure if that means we are talking days or weeks. Obviously labor is going to happen in the next few weeks at some point! ;)

Every morning I get excited to open this up and see if anyone has had their baby! :)


----------



## 2nd time

SurpriseBub said:


> Thanks, ladies! There are so many pregnancy things that either mean something... or simply mean nothing at all! And I guess it is impossible to know. I agree it seems hormonal- i do think it means labor is coming... but not sure if that means we are talking days or weeks. Obviously labor is going to happen in the next few weeks at some point! ;)
> 
> Every morning I get excited to open this up and see if anyone has had their baby! :)

I keep checking too lol just worried mine will come before snow clears


----------



## Pens

Babys movement has a been a bit weird today and I'm not sure whether to be concerned or not. I wouldn't say the movements have necessarily reduced (wouldn't say that yet anyway as she has never moved a great amount during the day, only prods and pokes, she usually is very active during the evenings, so will have to wait and see) but they do feel different. They don't feel like they're as strong and they're more like little taps and a few times today I've felt a lot of pressure down low like she is pushing. She has also changed position since yesterday, her back was up against the right side of my belly but now it's up against the leftish/middle, so not sure if that has anything to do with it, especially as my placenta is anterior. 
I know that I should call my hospital as soon as I get reduced movement but it doesn't seem reduced, just feels different... and this being my first I don't know if this is normal because she's getting a bit squished or what. If she doesn't have a good fidget by this evening I'll be phoning, but not sure whether I should be worried or not yet.


----------



## MiniBump

If baby has their feet against your back then you won't necessarily notice as much movement. My movements have changed in that they're less forceful just more squirmy but they still happen as often so I've just put this down to positioning and less room for baby to make huge starfish shapes as it felt like she did before.

If you're worried, drink something cold and/or sweet and lay down on your left side for a while to see if baby wakes up. If nothing happens or you're still not happy then go in to be monitored, don't be embarrassed! I was up at 3:30 this morning doing the drink thing and then wished I hadn't woken her up because I couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## Pens

Thanks! I've eaten/drank cold water/been laying on side/given her prods and she's responded to it all, just doesn't feel as strong as normal! My belly feels really hard today where she's laying as well as my belly button seems to be coming out even more so I think her back might be pushed out and her feet are against my back. I really wish our bellys could go see through so we can see what they're up to in there. 
I didn't know whether it would be stupid or not to ring triage saying that her movement hasn't reduced but it feels different, but I will definitely ring this evening if she isn't her usual self.


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, your boys are adorable!! Such sweet pictures! I am so sorry to hear Ollie is back under phototherapy. Both of my girls spent a day under the bili lights. Hopefully his levels will be normal soon. After 6+ weeks in the hospital I know what you mean, it gets exhausting! Take care of yourself too, hopefully you will be home soon and enjoying your boys!


Well Madison came home on Monday but unfortunately Mackenzie is still in the hospital. She started throwing up after her feeds. They aren't sure if it is something like a stomach bug/reflux or something more severe. They have done some testing to rule out things and are keeping an eye on her tummy, urine output, etc. If it is something contagious I don't want Madison exposed anymore so I stayed home from the hospital with Madison today. Hard to not be there for my baby but she had a good night without vomiting.


----------



## savvysaver

Pens said:


> Thanks! I've eaten/drank cold water/been laying on side/given her prods and she's responded to it all, just doesn't feel as strong as normal! My belly feels really hard today where she's laying as well as my belly button seems to be coming out even more so I think her back might be pushed out and her feet are against my back. I really wish our bellys could go see through so we can see what they're up to in there.
> I didn't know whether it would be stupid or not to ring triage saying that her movement hasn't reduced but it feels different, but I will definitely ring this evening if she isn't her usual self.

Honestly I would just call triage and put your mind at ease. At my hospital they told us to not feel bad about calling with questions or even if you came in with false labor. They would rather answer questions and send you home than have a baby in the car because you wait too long. Sending positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## Pens

savvysaver said:


> Honestly I would just call triage and put your mind at ease. At my hospital they told us to not feel bad about calling with questions or even if you came in with false labor. They would rather answer questions and send you home than have a baby in the car because you wait too long. Sending positive thoughts your way. :hugs:

Thanks, I think I'm going to now because I'm getting an uncomfortable feeling in my belly like I'm about to come on my period! :(
Hope your little Mackenzie is better and home soon xx


----------



## ttc126

Ras, I'm so happy your girl turned :) That's great news!

Pens, sounds like a good idea to get checked out! 

Savvy, so glad madison is home! Will be thinking of your sweet Mackenzie!


----------



## MellyH

Oh savvy, it must be so tough to have one of them at home and the other in hospital still. :hugs: I hope Mackenzie can be with you and Madison ASAP!

Pens, our hospital said they'd rather have a hundred women call about nothing than miss one woman with a problem, so I would call. 

I had a very, very bad period-like cramp for a minute or two low on the right hand side of my belly after rolling over in bed last night. No idea what it was but after it stopped I was fine. Hurt like a bitch though!!


----------



## Captain

Savvy, hope Mackenzie will be able to go home soon! :hugs:

Pens, sounds a bit like what I experienced Sunday. I certainly had reduced movements but even when I did feel some they were just different, and not as strong. I was really glad I went in to get checked. Once that thought's in your head I think it's the best thing to do!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I know what you mean, pens. I don't want to be the girl who cried wolf... But as everyone says, if you are concerned, then don't feel bad to go in. It would put your mind at ease if nothing else. 

Wishing Mackenzie the very best. I hope she joins you at home shortly, savvy xx


----------



## Captain

DH didn't go into work today because he felt like he had the flu, so he stayed in his room in camp. I called him about half hour a go after my pre-natal appointment to tell him how it went and he starts coughing like I'd never heard anyone cough before, I think he was sick too. Then it sounded like he couldn't breathe. He barely got out that he was going to the nurses office then hung up.

I was so worried. I gave him five minutes and he wasn't texting back so I called, the phone answered but he wasn't talking, all I could hear was background noise. I could hear nurses and it sounded like they lifted him onto a bed and they were giving him air, I could hear him cough every now and again, then the phone hung up. He texted me just after to say he's fine (which he would say even if he's not), and that he's on ventlin and can breath like normal now.

I was sitting in the car when this happened so I was going to go to my neighbours as I was starting to freak out. But as I was walking across the car park they were running to their car because they're very good friend (someone who they call their father) had just had a heart attack. 

When it rains, it pours eh?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I hope Mackenzie gets to go home soon Savvy x


----------



## SurpriseBub

I would be freaking out too, captain. If he is being seen to, then I am sure he is fine. I hope you can talk to him shortly and get an update.


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! I've just finished getting caught up on everything! Congrats to those whose LOs have already made their appearance. 

I'm getting very eager to meet this little one and to have her stop doing her kickboxing routine on my ribs. Sleep has become a distant memory and I am getting tons of pelvic floor pain that makes walking quite difficult. 

It's really fun reading everyone's updates. I can't wait to see more announcements and pictures!


----------



## MellyH

Yikes, Captain, scary! I hope you've had a proper update by now.


----------



## Captain

Thanks ladies.

He started to text a bit more once he was stable. They took him to hospital for x-rays as they thought he had pneumonia. The results came back clear so he doesn't have that thankfully. They're giving him antibiotics and a ventlin puffer and sending him back to camp, which is good, but I'd rather they kept him in to keep an eye on things. I asked him what had happened for him to be struggling to breathe so much and he said he'd tell me later, ugh.

I'm feeling quite exhausted after all this. I wish my neighbours were around to talk to, they're really the only people I have here, I'm hoping their friend is okay.


----------



## MellyH

Sounds like an asthma attack or something like that, if the ventolin is working?

I just made a list of everything I need to do on maternity leave and it's so long! :o Hopefully the twins give me a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## swanxxsong

River, those look great!

Surprise: no sign of baby yet! I had my appointment and I'm still in prodromal labor. We made a timeline of how we'll deal with things, week-by-week, until 39 weeks. My midwife set me very much so at ease, and I feel much better about things. I have things I'm to do as "homework" so-to-speak, until next appointment (exercises from spinning babies, one short walk a day, resting and eating are basically the only things she wants me to do LOL) and then we'll evaluate how I'm doing on sleep. If sleep isn't coming easily/at all, we can consider sleep aides for a week to rebuild energy for labor. I will probably refuse them, 99% sure at this point but will see how the week goes. Then at 39, we can discuss potential methods of inducing labor naturally to see if we can get things moving. She said they often give prodromal 3 weeks' time, or until 39 weeks, before they try to gently intervene. And that's only if I'm feeling physically beat down at 39 -- if I feel comfortable continuing without trying anything, she's fine with that. She said often the woman just hits a point within a few weeks where they physically struggle to manage with the non-stop contractions. So we'll see, but I left feeling a lot more in control and reassured, which is comical really seeing how out-of-control I am! :rofl: But it all went well. :) He'll come someday, and that's what matters to me. xD I won't be pregnant forever! How are you feeling? Still off?

Savvy, glad to hear you're halfway home with your girls! :hugs: I hope Mackenzie is able to come home with you and Madison soon. Been praying that things go smoothly for you! xoxo 

Pens I agree, it sometimes is nice to call triage just for reassurance sake. :) Sounds like what I've been experiencing with my man. Some days he's still kicking like mad, others it's just little taps depending on his positioning. But having reassurance is always a nice thing, imo!

Goodness Captain, what a day! I'm glad things with OH are okay now that he's being monitored, but I would have been terrified! I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Feronia

MellyH said:


> I had a very, very bad period-like cramp for a minute or two low on the right hand side of my belly after rolling over in bed last night. No idea what it was but after it stopped I was fine. Hurt like a bitch though!!

Ugh, I've had that happen! Such bad pain! I think it's when you stretch out a ligament too much while rolling over. It hurts for like a minute and then is completely fine. 

Captain, I hope your DH is okay! That must have been scary!

savvy, it must be tough having one daughter home and the other still in hospital. I hope Mackenzie recovers well and is home soon.


----------



## MellyH

Yeah, ligament sounds likely Feronia, it's about where I used to get the round ligament pain!


----------



## SurpriseBub

swanxxsong said:


> River, those look great!
> 
> Surprise: no sign of baby yet! I had my appointment and I'm still in prodromal labor. We made a timeline of how we'll deal with things, week-by-week, until 39 weeks. My midwife set me very much so at ease, and I feel much better about things. I have things I'm to do as "homework" so-to-speak, until next appointment (exercises from spinning babies, one short walk a day, resting and eating are basically the only things she wants me to do LOL) and then we'll evaluate how I'm doing on sleep. If sleep isn't coming easily/at all, we can consider sleep aides for a week to rebuild energy for labor. I will probably refuse them, 99% sure at this point but will see how the week goes. Then at 39, we can discuss potential methods of inducing labor naturally to see if we can get things moving. She said they often give prodromal 3 weeks' time, or until 39 weeks, before they try to gently intervene. And that's only if I'm feeling physically beat down at 39 -- if I feel comfortable continuing without trying anything, she's fine with that. She said often the woman just hits a point within a few weeks where they physically struggle to manage with the non-stop contractions. So we'll see, but I left feeling a lot more in control and reassured, which is comical really seeing how out-of-control I am! :rofl: But it all went well. :) He'll come someday, and that's what matters to me. xD I won't be pregnant forever! How are you feeling? Still off?
> 
> Savvy, glad to hear you're halfway home with your girls! :hugs: I hope Mackenzie is able to come home with you and Madison soon. Been praying that things go smoothly for you! xoxo
> 
> Pens I agree, it sometimes is nice to call triage just for reassurance sake. :) Sounds like what I've been experiencing with my man. Some days he's still kicking like mad, others it's just little taps depending on his positioning. But having reassurance is always a nice thing, imo!
> 
> Goodness Captain, what a day! I'm glad things with OH are okay now that he's being monitored, but I would have been terrified! I hope he's feeling better soon!

great that you could talk things out and feel a lot better, swan! I had thought maybe you were busy giving birth if you didn't appear on here today ;) i feel better today, so not sure what was going on... I still think it might have been hormones. Hopefully heading towards delivery...! You are such a champ for putting up with the constant contractions. Ugh. I hope you get some good sleep in the next little while :)


----------



## bubbamadness

Savvy, hope Mackenzie is home and well soon. It must be so tiring for you. 

Captain, sorry to hear dh is unwell. Hopefully he will be better soon. 

Pens, yesterday i was worried about babies movements changing. Had a growth scan that was booked for today anyway so luckily that put my mind at rest. Baby was fine and growing well. Sonographer said its probably where theres not a lot of room and change in position. But she said definately always seek advice with any concerns to do with babies movements. 

Melly and Feronia, i seem to get that pain every night when i turn onto my left side. It really hurts, but only lasts for a minute if that. Its horrible though.

Swan, really hope baby comed soon so you get some relief.

Hugs to everyone, we're all on the home stretch now! Yay!! X


----------



## Captain

Skyped with DH and he's back to his usual self, he thinks he's good to go back to work tomorrow which I really don't want him to, but it's good that he's feeling so much better.

He said it was some kind of bronchial spasm and he just couldn't get any air into his lungs. A room cleaner heard him and came into his room as he was leaving who then called for help, the nurses came and stretchered him away so I'm trying not to think of what could have happened if she wasn't around!

I'm going to book an appointment for him to see his doctor when he's home, I want him to get some tests done so nothing like this happens again! The nurses were pretty good there though and will keep an eye on him until he does come home, which might not be for another two weeks!

Oh, and my neighbours came around to update me on their friend. Thankfully it wasn't a heart attack. What a day though!


----------



## MellyH

Okay, sounds like things have turned around Captain. Phew!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Wow, sounds like its been a busy day on here! DH has been using my phone all day so I have so much to catch up on! Lol
Dr really wants to induce me next week. I'm 1cm dilated and she did a bit of a sweep today. I hope we can get baby to come on its own or at least get me dilated more so I don't need the cervidil...
We had an ultrasound too. Baby is measuring 7lb 13ounces.


----------



## jmandrews

That's exciting wnt2beamom! Hope the sweep works! 

Sounds like we are close to more baby announcements! 

How many so far? Still says 2 on first page.


----------



## imphope

So today I went for my weekly appt and again I had high blood pressure. Doctor wants me to come back in 2 days to check again and depending on the BP he will schedule an induction. I'm pretty suprised because I had a feeling Id go past my due date. But I'll be 39 weeks on Saturday, so at least full term. Now I'm trying to get last minute things done and crossing my fingers DH and I can squeeze in one last date. And hopefully some BD before baby comes. Crazy that after Friday I'll know the induction date. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry to hear about the blood pressure, imp. But hooray for a date!!! (And hopefully one last romantic date too!)

I think we were up to 7 babies? Ttc, savvy x 2, shells x 2, bridget and zombie kitty?


----------



## xxyjadexx

You must be exhausted swan! Hope you get the rest you need, but easier said than done when you have a little one already that needs entertaining!

Savvy I hope your babies are both well and reunited soon!

Glad your husbands feeling ok captain, how scary!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Sorry about the blood pressure imp, guess we are in the same boat. I'll be 39weeks when I go in for induction. 
I'm gonna call some acupuncture places tomorrow and see if I can get in somewhere for a couple sessions before then!
I really don't want artificial induction :( but Dr was pretty sure I need it with the way my bp has been too... :(


----------



## MellyH

Wow, so many people getting induced early! I hadn't realised the rate would be so high. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## bumblebeexo

4 weeks today until my c-section date, feels like so long away compared to a lot of you! :haha: Am I one of the last people?


----------



## Izzie74

Emily Florence Grace b17.1.15 at 5.19am. Home last night as several complications. Waiting for midwife visit today. Feel like I'm getting a mummy test!


----------



## Pens

I spoke to triage yesterday and told them what I wrote on here and they asked me to wait until her most active time of day and if it's not normal then to go straight in. Thankfully, she was her usual extremely wriggly self right on time. I'm definitely feeling her in different places though, I feel as if she's got something lodged under my right rib and I was getting what I think is a foot sticking out of my side! I've noticed this morning that I can see my belly moving more than I can feel it as well, so I guess it is my placenta that is making it harder to feel her. 
I'm going to see my midwife today so I'll mention it all again to her and see what she says too. When she feels my belly to see how baby is laying she tells me she can feel her moving and sometimes I can't feel a thing!


----------



## ttc126

Izzie congrats!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations Izzie74. 

I've been very slack in updating I'm afraid - sorry ladies. 

Xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Izzie. Sorry to hear of complications. Hope you and baby are well xxx


----------



## Pens

Congratulations Izzie! :flower: 

Someone I went to school with gave birth to her baby 11 weeks and 6 days early today! How scary. She is managing to breast feed him though so things are looking bright.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Izzie!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations Izzie!


----------



## bounceyboo

^nope your not the last one yet hun still quiet a few of us waiting to have our babies :D 

congrats izzy!

had my glucose test on Tuesday have heard nothing so I presume im fine like I guessed! im in the clinic Tuesday so ill know my date baby will defiantly be here by if I don't go into labour before then,i feel like hes low my crotch is so sore from pressure im like john wayne waddling around after a crazy toddler :haha::haha:


----------



## Pens

Not long got back from my midwife appointment and it's been confirmed that baby has changed position, she is lining herself up and is "on the brim"! She said it explains the pressure and achey feelings I've been getting down there because she is making her way down, I just hope she carries on the way she is going now. 
I had to do a nasal swab today too (can't remember what for) and it made my eyes water so much. I've been a big sniffly for the last few days too so I was praying I didn't hook something else out :haha: sorry TMI!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, izzie! Beautiful name :) I hope everyone is doing well now.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Izzie!


----------



## MellyH

Yay Izzie, wonderful news!!! Congratulations!! What kind of complications did you have? Hopefully you pass the mummy test. :lol:

Pens, glad bubs is just getting herself into position.


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Izzie!

Surprise - I think you're right, I count seven too, eight now with Izzie!

Pens - Glad everything's okay with baby!


----------



## River54

Congrats Izzie! :)


----------



## cckarting

Congrats izzy!


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> Yay Izzie, wonderful news!!! Congratulations!! What kind of complications did you have? Hopefully you pass the mummy test. :lol:
> 
> Pens, glad bubs is just getting herself into position.

Baby's head got stuck. Had to have kiwi delivery, then shoulders got stuck and they thought she had broken it. Needed to be cut. After delivery cord broke off with placenta inside. Needed manual extraction, lost 2litre blood and needed two transfusions. Baby had jaundice and feeding issues. Had problems with potential signs of pnd after the delivery and loss of son in2013. 

But we're both fine now!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

You poor thing, izzie. Very glad you are both doing well now :hugs:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Izzie. Sorry about the tough delivery x


----------



## swanxxsong

My goodness Izzie, what a time you've had! But congrats and so glad things are much better now! :hugs:

Raspberry, no worries! I've been sick too, so I feel you. Plus it's a bit of a time trying to keep track of births here vs the FB group. We'll get it organized in time! ;) LOL. 

37 weeks today. Also turned 29 today. And I'm sick as a dog! :rofl: But hanging in there. Big snowstorm expected here this weekend... my husband's betting that'll be what swings me into labor. I told him to bite his tongue! xD But I got a good night's sleep last night -- well, better than most. I slept for about 5 hours without interruption. So that was awesome!


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, Izzie! Sorry to hear the birth was rough. I hope you all all happy and healing.

Happy birthday, Swan! So sorry to hear that you are sick. I hope you are able to get lots of good sleep and start feeling better soon.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no Izzie sounds traumatic, I am glad you are both Ok now!

Swan - I am hardly getting any sleep, DS has been having a bit of a threenager phase, hopefully short and intense and DH work is crazy - typical! 

xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Congratulations Izzy, sorry to hear you had such a hard delivery but really pleased that you are both doing well know &#128522; I've been having period type pain on and off for a few days now but this evening they are a wee bit stronger and more regular, i also have back ache too :-( not getting any other signs though so I'm thinking maybe just Bh??? What do you guys rekon? .. Think i will call midwife tomorrow if its still the same, buf if it gets any worse tonight then maybe a trip to triage :wacko:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have been having cramps and tightenings for a couple of hours now. I find it impossible to know whether it is BH or the real deal... I doubt any of us can help you decide, Nickie! Trust your instincts, and call or go in if you are worried. (If I was ie. 25 weeks I would be at l&d now, but not so worried now as labor from this point isn't a big deal...) 

Either way- for sure call your midwife tomorrow to discuss. Utis etc can cause cramps too. She will surely be able to help you differentiate when to worry and when not. 

Hope you feel better shortly!


----------



## MellyH

Yikes Izzie, that does sound very full on. I'm glad you're both doing well now. :hugs:

Nickie, have you tried timing them? When they get to 5-1-1 (five minutes apart, lasting for one minute, for one hour) is when I was told to go to the hospital.

I have another new pain - a sharp pain in my left buttock which is making walking incredibly difficult today. I assume one of the babies has shifted onto a nerve? Holy hell though, I've had to rethink all my activities for the day because even just walking to the bathroom is an ordeal! I nearly wet myself before because I was moving so slowly. I had just woken up from a two hour nap though so I shouldn't complain too much. :lol:


----------



## Captain

Well DH has been put on his permanent schedule at work which has him starting Monday, even though he's there now, so he won't be home until the 15th... ONE DAY before my due date!!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So cashier asked me if I was having twins today....


----------



## jmandrews

Oh yea Melly that is sciatic pain. Its awful!

Yay for more babies! Congrats izzy! Glad you and baby are doing ok after such a stressful delivery.

Tomorrow is my 36 weeks Dr. appointment. Anxious to see if I'm making any progress but hoping that I haven't yet because DH is traveling next week for work. Don't want him to miss the birth!


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed all these dads make it back in time! :o


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Happy belated birthday Swan. Sorry your not well.

All these Dad's going away, hope they all make it back in time x


----------



## Pens

That sounds awful Izzie but I'm glad to hear that you're both fine now.

I think I might be losing a little bit of mucus plug? I had some thick tinged yellow snotty looking stuff on the tissue this morning after wiping. There was enough for two wipes but it wasn't bloody or anything and I know that the plug can regenerate so I'm not really worried. It's quite exciting really, in a gross way :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Don't panic captain, it's very common for first timers to birth nearer 41 weeks.

Wnt2beAMom that's just ridiculous, you've a lovely bump and doesn't look big to me. 

Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

morning ladies ive been up half the night with my ds I don't know whats going on with him hes his usual happy self however has a temperature snotty nose, but he has had a runny nose for ages, waking up for hours at a time, the other night was 12.30am-5am, up again at 8.30 only slept an hour all day, last night was almost as bad, up at 12am until 3am up again at 7.30am came into our room, dh was gone to work,ds got sick and still has temperature im shattered he was supposed to be going to preschool this morning and I was looking forward to a break but keeping him home now its going to be a long day, on top of it I was supposed to getpaid my sick pay today and it didn't come through, only 8.30am and its a shit day already :/


----------



## MrsTM1

swanxxsong said:


> 37 weeks today. Also turned 29 today.


Happy birthday! 

I turn 30 next week and I'll be 36+2 that day. Hoping for pizza delivery so that I don't have to cook! :haha:

Appointment with the anaesthetist this afternoon, so I'm making the most of a day bus pass. Already went to Aldi this morning, so phase 1 (of 3) of grocery shopping is complete, and I was even able to treat the bunnies to half of a tiny carrot! 

About to leave for the mall (hate the mall, but there are a few places I need to go - need maternity pads and to go to the post office, as well as lunch!), then up to the hospital for the appointment. Then it will be out to Tesco via the bus, then home to rest, and if I feel like it, I'll head out to Asda later this afternoon. Then grocery shopping will be finished for the next 2-3 weeks! 

Planning on bagging some bits up and putting them into the freezer so that on the days I don't want to (or don't feel like) cooking, I can just dump them into the slow cooker. 

Only reason I'm going around to the shops to buy groceries today instead of doing an online order: Tesco gift cards cannot be used on grocery orders placed online! :dohh:

Anyway, have a great day everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## MiniBump

Bounceyboo, could he still be getting his second molars or perhaps have a food intolerance? Alternatively, could he know there's a big change coming and is unsettled by it? He's the same age as my DD and she still wakes a few times a night and gets in with us but thankfully she does go back to sleep pretty quickly! I feel for you though, I'm struggling with sleep anyway at the moment so the extra waking and trying to turn my big bump over in the 6 inches of bedspace I'm allowed without falling out doesn't help! :wacko: Hope your DS is feeling better soon, perhaps a nap for you both today? :sleep:


----------



## RaspberryK

My ds has a bit of a cough/cold thing and has been unsettled/ behaving like a little shit for a week - sorry no patience at the moment and that's how I feel. 
I think they find it hard to express what they are feeling etc but know something big is about to happen. 
Xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Never thought to time them stupid me lol. They went on til i went to bed and then stopped. Just started up again now so i will keep an eye on them xx


----------



## Feronia

Congrats Izzie, so sorry to hear about the trauma you experienced. I hope you're able to recover well and go home with your DD. :flower:

Ugh, DD had an awful night last night as well. No fever and she doesn't seem sick, but she was up like 5 times crying and I couldn't figure out what was wrong as well. I feel like shit this morning as a result. I didn't even consider that those blasted final molars will be coming in soon! I'll have to check for that. 

Yay, my home birth appointment is set for next Thursday when I'll be 37 weeks. My midwife will show up, check out our apartment, make sure we have everything, and we'll just talk about the big day. :happydance: From this point forward I am comfortable having a home birth if it comes to that, but I know chances are baby will be baking until at least 40 weeks, which is fine by me.


----------



## Shey

I have 3 wks left til i have my Bbygirl via c-section.


----------



## maisie78

Hi all. Don't get on here often to update any more but keeping up with those of you on the fb group. 

Just want to sympathise with those of you whose toddlers are acting up. My 2 year old is a grumpy clingy devil child at the moment. She definitely knows something big is happening and won't let me further than arm's length most of the time. We Co-sleep and she has developed a pressured sensor and goes mad if I even get up to go to the bathroom at night. It's really stressful for us all right now :(
My section is booked for next Wednesday assuming little Mister stays put thar that long. I thought things were getting moving but I think he is just really low which is causing a lot of pain in my pelvis and groin. I do need to make my date as I have arranged to have dd looked after and an earlier delivery would really put a spanner in the works.


----------



## Captain

Hi Maisie nice to hear from you, I'd been wondering how things were with you!

:hugs: Hugs to all the mamas who have unhappy little ones at the moment! 

Raspberry - That's what I'm hoping for! My due date is a Monday and the sailboat we live on is called Tuesday's Child (after the mother goose rhyme), so we've all agreed that it would be perfect for her to be just one day late and be a little Tuesday's child herself! :haha:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

RaspberryK said:


> Don't panic captain, it's very common for first timers to birth nearer 41 weeks.
> 
> Wnt2beAMom that's just ridiculous, you've a lovely bump and doesn't look big to me.
> 
> Xx

Thanks Ras :)
I like my baby bump. DH was with me and rolled his eyes haha


----------



## River54

Got back from the u/s - baby is head down now! yay! feeling relieved...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Amazing all these older siblings are acting out at the same time... It must be some kind of evolutionary survival thing- ie. They sense they are going to have to start sharing resources pretty soon! ;) I have heard a lot of people advising to get a special doll, bottle, bath etc that the toddler sibling gets when they meet the new baby. Makes sense! I guess the idea is that they feel included, and are sort of reinforced as a 'big boy/girl'. I can't imagine what it feels like to be having baby #2 or more :) when the twins I nannied were born their older sister did great, but older brother was a nightmare for about four months. He was much better when he had activities and things to go to- I think in large part he was both jealous and just bored to be at home. 

I think my baby might have gone back to breech. She went nuts on Wednesday night, and now the feelings I am getting are something big in my ribs and taps down low. Hmmm.... Will see on Monday. 

So exciting to have a date, Maisie! (And nice to see you!) I hope your little man doesn't try to come early :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2missR

Yay head down River!!
Congrats Izzie!!
38+5 today, had an appt this AM. Still 1cm, 50%, baby's head is low, but she didn't give me a station. The girls at my OBs office said that I look like I've dropped. Had a stretch and sweep today in hopes it will move things along. Next appointment is next Fri 1/30. Really hope my little man comes soon!!


----------



## RaspberryK

River that's great xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Anyone thinking they might go this weekend? 

How are you traveling, swan? :)


----------



## Captain

I bloody hope not Surprise! :haha:

River, fantastic news!

Holy cow!!
Confession time. I've never, ever worn leggings before. I was sick of wearing my maternity jeans every day so I went to the mall and ended up buying some maternity leggings today. Holy comfortable Batman, I'm in heaven right now :happydance:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Oh I am so sick of jeans! I been wearing sweatpants and lululemon.

I hope I go this weekend....I just had acupuncture done today, and will again tomorrow. Fx'd!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hope everyone's well! Can't believe how few babies have been born until now! Only a week till February yay!


----------



## jmandrews

Had my Dr. appt. :) I am about 1cm and 0% effaced confirmed he is head down. Funny because with my DD at this point I was 0cm 25% effaced. 
I feel better about DH going out of town for a few days next week. 
I can't believe Feb. will be here in a week! Yay!


----------



## RaspberryK

I hope it isn't this weekend for me, have stuff to do! 

Captain how have you ever survived without wearing leggings? 

Xx


----------



## Izzie74

Baby is one week old! Can't believe how the days have flashed past. Getting into the swing of things.

Waiting for my step children to visit this morning. Feeling anxious about it for some reason ... Must stay calm!


----------



## ttc126

Ok I have a question... So little guy is breastfeeding on.demand. Sleeps right next to me all night. He will cluster feed from about 8pm to 11pm then sleep and only wake once at 3am. I just woke him up at 7am because I was so engorged. Is this ok for an 11 day old? Feels so wrong my ds1 was up every 2 hours or even more at this point....


----------



## RaspberryK

ttc126 said:


> Ok I have a question... So little guy is breastfeeding on.demand. Sleeps right next to me all night. He will cluster feed from about 8pm to 11pm then sleep and only wake once at 3am. I just woke him up at 7am because I was so engorged. Is this ok for an 11 day old? Feels so wrong my ds1 was up every 2 hours or even more at this point....

Completely fine, my no 1 rule of of parenting has been never wake a sleeping baby unless there's a medical reason to do so. 

Xz


----------



## crysshae

My 2nd child was very sleepy. She wouldn't wake all night and sometimes didn't want to wake in the day. Her doctor told me to wake her up every 4 hours to make sure she ate, even overnight so I set an alarm. Sometimes it would take forever to wake her. I'd undress her, tickle her feet?, and she still wouldn't wake. After a week or two, she began waking on her own.

It's no big deal if he is eating regularly most of the time. My daughter was trying to skip 8-16 hours before eating which is not good when they're only a few days old.


----------



## bubbamadness

I've always fed on demand. Never woke any of mine for feeds, but then they always woke me! Lol. Mine used to feed every 2-4 hours roughly. As long as baby is weeing and pooing i would say its fine xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Emily was not good at waking up initially and we did everything in hospital to try and get her to feed. The Dr told me to wake her every 3 hours. Now we are home she sort of does that herself, but can fall asleep again very quickly, so if she doesn't want it I wait a while. Have been expressing too and find it easier to feed her from the bottle, but she is getting better in the breast. All trial and error at the moment, but she is happy!


----------



## Captain

Raspberry I've no idea!!

Izzie - Good luck with the visit!


----------



## Izzie74

Captain said:


> Raspberry I've no idea!!
> 
> Izzie - Good luck with the visit!

Thank you. Not sure what I was worried about, but 2 of 3 step children cMe and were absolutely fine. Boy not that interested, girl very excited, but played well. Hooray!


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks ladies it turns out he has a terrible cold and still cutting his 2 back molar the top 2 are still under the gum but not coming through yet, hes really suffering the poor things hes back to showering bump and me in cuddles and kisses but hes feeling very sorry for himself :(


op who posted about feeds I agree with raspberry let sleeping babies lie they will wake u when they r hungry!


----------



## MiniBump

Ttc, as long as LO is gaining weight and having plenty of wet and dirty nappies then it's probably fine although I, personally (and this is only my opinion not based on anything), wouldn't want to let a baby that young go more than 4-6 hours between feeds as their stomachs are still only the size of a ping-pong ball and breastmilk is digested very quickly. You can feed babies in their sleep too, they don't need to be totally awake! Glad the feeding's going well! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Thanks everyone! He is having plenty of wet and dirty diapers and gained 6 ounces between discharge from hospital and his first visit to the pediatrician 3 days later :) 

mini, thanks I too feel uncomfortable letting him go too long over 4 hours. Last night he went 4.5 hours then 3.5 so I guess not too unreasonable. 

Gosh I never told you ladies, it scared me half to death....But while we were in the hospital my lo rolled off a pillow and I barely caught him before he fell on the floor!!!!! terrifying! I still can't fully forgive myself but very thankful nothing bad came of it. Be careful in the hospital especially if you're moving slow after a section!


----------



## xxyjadexx

At least you caught him ttc! When my husband was a baby his mother dropped him getting out the car!


----------



## xxyjadexx

I had an appointment today with a consultant and she has really confused me! Up until now they have been adamant that I should have a section due to shoulder dystocia in my 2 previous deliveries. Then today she said if I happen to go into labour I should try a natural birth and could always be sectioned if they feel a problem will occur once they see how things go with the labour. 
I obviously want what's best for my baby and my daughter was in a terrible state after I had her. She need resuscitating and 2 weeks in nicu. I honestly don't think it's worth the risk! Especially as the same thing has happened twice already! And why should I have a try at a normal only for things to end in an emergency section? I have a gut feeling if I try a normal delivery history will repeat itself and then I will only have myself to blame!


----------



## MrsTM1

xxyjadexx said:


> I had an appointment today with a consultant and she has really confused me! Up until now they have been adamant that I should have a section due to shoulder dystocia in my 2 previous deliveries. Then today she said if I happen to go into labour I should try a natural birth and could always be sectioned if they feel a problem will occur once they see how things go with the labour.
> I obviously want what's best for my baby and my daughter was in a terrible state after I had her. She need resuscitating and 2 weeks in nicu. I honestly don't think it's worth the risk! Especially as the same thing has happened twice already! And why should I have a try at a normal only for things to end in an emergency section? I have a gut feeling if I try a normal delivery history will repeat itself and then I will only have myself to blame!

Forgive me if I seem nosey, but what position were you in during your first two labours? If you're on your back or laid back, you'll have way less space to push baby out, but that's the normal position for people in the US and anyone who has an epidural earlier in labour unfortunately. Hands and knees or squatting are the two best positions to keep baby's shoulders from getting stuck, as it opens your pelvis fully and your tailbone can move out of the way as needed.


----------



## Izzie74

I was on my knees and baby's head and shoulders were stuck. Had to go on my back for the kiwi delivery as I couldn't manage pushing by myself any more.


----------



## Megamegan

What is kiwi delivery?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Megamegan said:


> What is kiwi delivery?

Im pretty sure it is another name for a ventouse/suction cup assisted delivery(?) :)

Go with what you feel is best, jade... can you press for a scheduled c/s?


----------



## xxyjadexx

MrsTM1 said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> I had an appointment today with a consultant and she has really confused me! Up until now they have been adamant that I should have a section due to shoulder dystocia in my 2 previous deliveries. Then today she said if I happen to go into labour I should try a natural birth and could always be sectioned if they feel a problem will occur once they see how things go with the labour.
> I obviously want what's best for my baby and my daughter was in a terrible state after I had her. She need resuscitating and 2 weeks in nicu. I honestly don't think it's worth the risk! Especially as the same thing has happened twice already! And why should I have a try at a normal only for things to end in an emergency section? I have a gut feeling if I try a normal delivery history will repeat itself and then I will only have myself to blame!
> 
> Forgive me if I seem nosey, but what position were you in during your first two labours? If you're on your back or laid back, you'll have way less space to push baby out, but that's the normal position for people in the US and anyone who has an epidural earlier in labour unfortunately. Hands and knees or squatting are the two best positions to keep baby's shoulders from getting stuck, as it opens your pelvis fully and your tailbone can move out of the way as needed.Click to expand...

I was on my knees holding onto the back of the bed the first time and the second time they wouldn't let me get off my back (can't remember why) Both where induction as well which is apparently a big risk factor.


----------



## Izzie74

Megamegan said:


> What is kiwi delivery?

Apparently a common term for ventouse. I hadn't heard of it either, but kiwi is the term used all over my notes. I needed it as baby's head was off to the left and not progressing.


----------



## xxyjadexx

SurpriseBub said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> What is kiwi delivery?
> 
> Im pretty sure it is another name for a ventouse/suction cup assisted delivery(?) :)
> 
> Go with what you feel is best, jade... can you press for a scheduled c/s?Click to expand...

They said I can request the section if I go in early and the decision will be up to whoever is in charge when I'm there. So who knows haha


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxyjadexx said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> What is kiwi delivery?
> 
> Im pretty sure it is another name for a ventouse/suction cup assisted delivery(?) :)
> 
> Go with what you feel is best, jade... can you press for a scheduled c/s?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can request the section if I go in early and the decision will be up to whoever is in charge when I'm there. So who knows hahaClick to expand...

How annoying that they are moving the goal posts! Think it through and then advocate for what you want when the time comes :flower: if it is a c/s and you explain what happened with your first two, I would hope they would listen to your opinion. with that being said... Not sure if things just work differently in the middle east?! Did you also have your other two over there?


----------



## xxyjadexx

SurpriseBub said:


> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> What is kiwi delivery?
> 
> Im pretty sure it is another name for a ventouse/suction cup assisted delivery(?) :)
> 
> Go with what you feel is best, jade... can you press for a scheduled c/s?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can request the section if I go in early and the decision will be up to whoever is in charge when I'm there. So who knows hahaClick to expand...
> 
> How annoying that they are moving the goal posts! Think it through and then advocate for what you want when the time comes :flower: if it is a c/s and you explain what happened with your first two, I would hope they would listen to your opinion. with that being said... Not sure if things just work differently in the middle east?! Did you also have your other two over there?Click to expand...

Yes I had my other two here, everything is very doctor orientated here, there are midwives and I was lucky enough Both times to have a midwife from the UK in the delivery room. The doctors are generally arabic and they have quite different views on how things are done compared to the two midwives I was with. The doctors here seem very willing to do whatever it takes to get you in out of there as fast as possible (I remember the MW getting really angry at the doctor for insisting I needed an episiotomy. Luckily I didn't have it) The hospitals here are also run as businesses big time! The more medicine/ surgery/ time needed equals $$


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxyjadexx said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxyjadexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> What is kiwi delivery?
> 
> Im pretty sure it is another name for a ventouse/suction cup assisted delivery(?) :)
> 
> Go with what you feel is best, jade... can you press for a scheduled c/s?Click to expand...
> 
> They said I can request the section if I go in early and the decision will be up to whoever is in charge when I'm there. So who knows hahaClick to expand...
> 
> How annoying that they are moving the goal posts! Think it through and then advocate for what you want when the time comes :flower: if it is a c/s and you explain what happened with your first two, I would hope they would listen to your opinion. with that being said... Not sure if things just work differently in the middle east?! Did you also have your other two over there?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I had my other two here, everything is very doctor orientated here, there are midwives and I was lucky enough Both times to have a midwife from the UK in the delivery room. The doctors are generally arabic and they have quite different views on how things are done compared to the two midwives I was with. The doctors here seem very willing to do whatever it takes to get you in out of there as fast as possible (I remember the MW getting really angry at the doctor for insisting I needed an episiotomy. Luckily I didn't have it) The hospitals here are also run as businesses big time! The more medicine/ surgery/ time needed equals $$Click to expand...

Amazing how different these set ups are... I am confident our hospital is a good one, but it doesn't have a lot of the features my sil's did in Australia! if it is a c/s you want(? ...just thinking it sounds like that is what you are saying!), then at least from what you say they are keen to do surgery.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yes hopefully I will get it &#55357;&#56842;I am not sure they can say no as it's for a valid medical reason!


----------



## ttc126

Oh gosh Jade, I'd really want a section in your position too! I hope it all works out!


----------



## MellyH

Good luck with the delivery either way jade, it must be hard going in with the emotional baggage of what happened to your daughter, very scary :(


----------



## Captain

Just looking at the Facebook group and it looks like we had THREE new babies delivered yesterday!!?


----------



## xxyjadexx

Captain said:


> Just looking at the Facebook group and it looks like we had THREE new babies delivered yesterday!!?

Oh how exciting! Who delivered their babies I'm not part of the fb group!


----------



## Captain

I think.. Leamarasmall, mommy2missR and babymamaagain - hope I got those right, congratulations ladies!


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww congrats to the new mummies!! I'm sad that we don't get to see the updates here for those of us who aren't in the Facebook group though. Are there any more details? Names/weights/photos??


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Ya, I don't really want to add the Facebook group...I kind of like the confidentiality bnb has....

I hope you get the delivery you want Jade! That seems kind of silly why your Dr would change the plan on you like that :(

I'm getting days closer to my scheduled induction...which I'm not happy about...I've been doing everything to try and induce naturally! I am finding nipple stimulation has a little effect. One day I did it for over 2 hours and self expressed some colostrum too...that night I lost a fairly good size piece of mucous plug.
I've now had acupuncture two days in a row and have "seeds" taped in my ears to rub also. I have another session tomorrow....I don't even know if my insurance covers acupuncture! But I don't care!
I lost little bits of plug last night and was having contractions every 10 minutes from 6pm-11pm. But having nothing today...except one big one during my NST.
If my cervix is "unfavourable" on the 28th they are going to start with cervidil. Which I'm OK with....but if my cervix is favourable I want to ask if I can just get a sweep and wait a few more days (since the cervidil would take up that time anyways).
I've read not to allow my waters to be broken induction or not. So I'm going to see if they listen to that....
Fx'd we all get healthy and happy babies, and deliveries...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Ya, I don't really want to add the Facebook group...I kind of like the confidentiality bnb has....
> 
> I hope you get the delivery you want Jade! That seems kind of silly why your Dr would change the plan on you like that :(
> 
> I'm getting days closer to my scheduled induction...which I'm not happy about...I've been doing everything to try and induce naturally! I am finding nipple stimulation has a little effect. One day I did it for over 2 hours and self expressed some colostrum too...that night I lost a fairly good size piece of mucous plug.
> I've now had acupuncture two days in a row and have "seeds" taped in my ears to rub also. I have another session tomorrow....I don't even know if my insurance covers acupuncture! But I don't care!
> I lost little bits of plug last night and was having contractions every 10 minutes from 6pm-11pm. But having nothing today...except one big one during my NST.
> If my cervix is "unfavourable" on the 28th they are going to start with cervidil. Which I'm OK with....but if my cervix is favourable I want to ask if I can just get a sweep and wait a few more days (since the cervidil would take up that time anyways).
> I've read not to allow my waters to be broken induction or not. So I'm going to see if they listen to that....
> Fx'd we all get healthy and happy babies, and deliveries...

I agree... I like the anonymity of BnB. 

Why have you been told not to have your waters broken? (Just curious... Is it to do with risk of infection?).


----------



## xxshellsxx

Wednesday 14th January 2015... headed to the hospital for my 'elective' c-section, i say elective in inverted comma's as i really wanted a natural deliver however position of babies were not good. I arrived at the hospital at 7am and was given the checks that were needed. My urine had protein and my blood pressure was very high (i put that down to the worry of the surgery). The Ob came to see me, and it was one i had seen before and she would be delivering my babies. They were a little worried by my blood pressure and started asking all the pre-eclampsia related questions, but my blood test on the monday had been fine... except for my platelets being lower than they had been.

I was first on the surgery list and the Ob wanted a scan to make sure position was still poor because she knew i wanted a natural delivery. Scan confirmed both breech - no question, a c-section was the only option. All set to go to theatre when the Dr arrived with the anaesthetist and several others.... they explained they were worried about my platelets and that i needed to have them retested before surgery because if they had dropped below 75 (they were 122 on the last test 2 days before) i would need a general anesthetic... I cried!! :cry: My worst fear was a general and i would end up missing the birth of the babies i'd waited so long for! The hour long wait for the results to come back was torture, I was sitting in the scan room on labour and delivery jut pacing around. The ward sister allowed my mum to come in and wait with us as she was outside the theatre waiting for me to come out, she had come over as i was going down first. Finally at 10.30am the results came back still at 122 and all was fine to carry on as planned with the spinal. *gulp* now it was time... then an emergency forceps was rushed in and i was left hanging around again for a free slot. Finally at 12pm they came in and said they would be back in 2 minutes for me! *gulp* NOW it was my turn.... then they came back and said actually they would have lunch first then come back for me at 1pm :doh: The anticipation was awful lol 

FINALLY.... 1pm and they came for me and i walked round the corner to the theatre where my babies would be born!! Lots of people in the room and i was prepped for the spinal. Trying to curl over my belly with 2 heads in my lungs was not easy! DH had to leave the room, he doesn't do needles lol The dr did the first attempt... caused a pain in my right bum cheek so was taken out... went up a space in my spine, caused huge shock down my left leg - ouch!! So that was taken out! He then started talking general anesthetic again!! NOT HAPPENING!! Told him to keep going til he found a space that worked, i don't care how sore it was! Finally the 3rd one worked! It began working and it was all systems go! They went a fetched DH from the day room - he was worried they had started without him as it had taken so long to get the spinal in! 

So many people, yet it was so calm and everyone knew where they should be and it was all about me and if everything was ok with me. they triple checked the spinal levels and wouldn't let anyone start until they were sure i was numb. Literally took 10 minutes once they had that in until they began. 

I had made my wishes of delayed cord clamping and skin to skin clear from the outset.... Baby A Samuel Stuart (6lb 5oz) was born at 14.04 and he was very closely followed 26 seconds later by baby B Oliver Michael (5lb 2oz) who had flipped head down once Samuel was out of the way! They were born in the same minute! They both has a good delayed cord clamping, DH was able to look over the sheet to see them, both still attached to me being held up i the air - magical! 

They were both crying and making a right old noise - i cried so hard on that table! They were taken to the warmers and were examined and DH got to cut the cords. Sam was the first to be brought to me and although wrapped in a towel he was placed on my chest, i was able to hold him, kiss him and cry like a baby when i looked at him lol. They then brought ollie over to me - it was then i realised just how tiny he was! he was very scrawny and so so tiny. Both stayed with me and DH while they finished the surgery, all of which went very well, no complications thankfully. 

I was moved onto my bed and they put both boys in with me and we went into recovery. Once in there they immediately did skin to skin with both boys, and both were rooting looking for food, so i asked them just to get them latched on and see what happens, they both latched and fed - AMAZING!! My blood pressure was still misbehaving (and did so for over a week afterwards) DH also did skin to skin in the recovery room and everyone was totally cooing over it lol They had never seen a dad do it before - i had all the staff in there with me because they were so excited to see a mum breastfeeding twins, dad doing skin to skin, they were loving it. 

I was eventually taken back to the ward and i had a private side room (thank god!) The midwives were amazing, I was monitored every 15 minutes, they helped me latch babies on every feed, the passed me babies and supported me while i had no feeling from the chest down. 

At 5.30pm i expressed concern at ollies grunting, midwives called the pediatrician up and she decided they needed to go to SBCU for monitoring. I hated that,, because i was still numb and i wasn't allowed to go down with them :cry: DH went down with them and then came back to let me know what was going on. Thankfully they were only down there 3 hours and at 9.30pm the brought them back to me ready for feeding.

Over the following 48 hours Ollies jaundice was getting worse and worse and eventually needed treatment. He had several days of phototherapy over the coming days, then it was Sams turn. It was a very emotional week. They both lost so much weight (went down to 5lb 7oz and 4lb 10oz) Ollie was so weak he could no longer breast feed and both had to be given formula to build him up. I mixed it with expressing some for ollie and offering the breast which eventually lead to him latching for a few minutes - to half an hour depending on his energy levels. Sam continued to breastfeed and have a top up of formula. I have to continue formula feeding top ups until they have gained enough weight, currently being weighed every 2 days.

My recovery from the surgery has been fantastic! Better than i could ever have wished for! by day 3 i was much more mobile and able to do everything for myself and my boys. I stayed on top of pain medication even if i felt well, if i let it slip i could feel the difference. My wound is clean and healing well, apparently very small neat. I take things steady, but i can do daily tasks no problem and getting on with being a mummy :) 

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boys3_zps89834692.jpg


https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boys1_zpsa3069b6d.jpg

our first night at home xx
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boys2_zps9a47de4e.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for sharing, shells. Xxx just lovely!


----------



## cckarting

So perfect shells! Loved hearing your birth story and seeing your wonderful pics!


----------



## maisie78

Lovely birth story Shells. Those photos of the boys in bed together at the end are just beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Awe such a great story Shells :)

Surprise- I just read because contractions are harder with pitocin the water keeps baby cushioned better, so its less likely to be in distress. Plus, once waters break there is a time limit to get baby out and I don't want to "not progress" and end up with an emergency c section.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for sharing, shells, and those pics are super cute!

The FB group is closed so nobody on your list will see that you're in it or what you post.

I'm not saying it's good for your water to be broken, but if it does break, there doesn't need to be a time limit on labour. You can just avoid baths, sex, and putting anything in your vagina, and take your temp several times a day to make sure you're not developing an infection. It's a totally safe alternative and you can go weeks that way.


----------



## MiniBump

The FB group isn't just closed, it's secret so none of your FB friends can see what you post or even that you're in the group. We can't see each others' profiles either except for what is public. All we get is your real name and you don't have to tell us your BnB username or post if you don't want to, you can just read! :thumbup:

Lovely birth story Shells, hope you're enjoying being at home!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks all i'm very blessed with my boys xx

Re the Fb group, it's so much easier to post pictures as you don't have to resize them and when your on mobile it's much more accessible on the go x


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely pics shells. thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## bounceyboo

lovely birth story shells your boys are beautiful :)

any one else so ready to meet baby yet doesn't want this special time to end I love being pregnant, feeling baby kick never being totally alone in the way that I always have my little baby kicking away safe and snug inside me, im gonna miss my bump going to miss having him all to myself having to share him for the rest of my life with everyone else, watch my two boys grow up and all I want to do is freeze time stay this way forever where my 2 year old tells me he loves me shows me in hugs, kisses(sometimes a few slaps and kicks but few and far between) C is my best little buddy and im really going to miss our time together just the two of us its going to be so weird and hard to spilt myself 2 ways will he resent me for his baby brother will he hate me for not having our days alone together anymore,will he hate me for being away from him and staying in the hospital with the baby while he goes home with daddy, will baby get enough attention cuddles and alone time with me too these are all running through my head im starting to get anxious about baby coming the possible csection trying to get everything done my course work appointments its all getting on top of me and I just want to scream!


----------



## Captain

Shells - Thank you for sharing, I just love how they like to cuddle up with each other!

BounceyBoo - :hugs: I can totally relate! I feel so ready and so excited to meet my little girl but part of me doesn't want this time to end! I've noticed the last week or two that when I wake up in the morning she'll be completely still, but when I start to stretch and move around, she does too! It's like she's waking up with me every morning. It's become one of my favourite things in this whole pregnancy and makes me feel so close with her! It's weird spending nine months preparing for a baby only to now feel like this!

As for your little one, I'm sure he's going to love his new little sibling and will adjust just fine :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies! Sorry it's taken me so long to get back on and say so -- my mom came out for the weekend since we were due for snow and she hasn't left yet since we're due for like... 14 inches in the next 36 hours and she's worried if she leaves, I'll go into labor. :rofl: So I've been nesting like mad, cleaning and shopping and decorating the house and just going crazy. Feeling a lot better, but also was admitted again late Thursday night for what we thought was the real deal of labor. Once again, just prodromal. Still 4/5 cm and nada. So, now I'm hoping he waits for this storm to pass!

Oh Captain, I LOVE leggings. I never wore them with my DD, but I've lived in them this go-around. They are the BEST. lol. 

Great story Shells! <3 I love the pics of the boys. SO adorable!

I admit, I spend more time on the FB group because it's easier to access mobile. But I try to check in here when I can. My phone hates this site, so it makes it tough since I don't have a computer atm and my husband often has his at work. xD


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I like being pregnant and having baby to myself too :)
I'm finally okay with the stretch marks too. I really had the mindset I wouldn't get any, because my mom didn't.....stupid me :( So it had me really bummed out about it, but it will just be my constant reminder throughout life that I made a beautiful little person.
I also feel like I know baby and its personality already. It freaks when I'm having NST's done! My belly looked like a tidal wave today with him/her trying to escape the monitor.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations shells! Your doing a fantastic job! Two little ones must be such hard work!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am pretty firmly in the WANT BABY OUT NOW category at this stage. I feel fine, but just cannot stand the worry and waiting. The only thing I still enjoy is feeling her move. we bought a musical giraffe today- i have been trying to use it to lure her out ;)


----------



## Feronia

captain, after you mentioned the tights I went out and bought a few pairs -- you are so right! I wish I bought these earlier in my pregnancy! :haha:

I was feeling pretty impatient for baby to come but now I've sort of relaxed and I don't mind the wait. Maybe that will change soon though, who knows! I've definitely been nesting and have filled my freezer/fridge with tons of food to eat during labour and after the birth.


----------



## MellyH

What a lovely story shells, thank you for sharing, I'm a bit teary now! And the photos are gorgeous. I'm hoping mine get to good weights like yours. 

Swan, do try to avoid going into labout during a snowstorm if you can. :lol: My worry is to avoid having to go to the hospital in rush-hour LA traffic!

I'll stick with B&B for now, it works fine on my iPhone! And just hope that we get some updates here too :D


----------



## bumblebeexo

Are you getting much sleep shells? Do they tend to wake at the same time?


----------



## maisie78

Morning all. Still no baby here, looks like we might make our section date on Weds :) I am also firmly in the get this baby out of me category. I am in pretty much constant pain and discomfort now. I certainly don't think he is going to be a 6lb 4oz dinky like his sister lol.

On the other hand I can totally relate to the worries about how dd will react. We have tried to prepare her as best we can but she really doesn't get that there is a baby coming. Being blind it's not like we can show her a dolly or a picture book sso for her it will literally be Mummy not being here for a couple of nights and then showing up with a screaming thing! I feel guilty already as she is such a Mummy's girl and I don't want her to feel left out or resentful of her brother but also worried I will drawn to comfort her and then not give him everything he needs. Guess we'll know by the end of the week though as hoping the hospital will let us home by Friday.

Only 2 more sleeps until we meet our little guy :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks everyone xx I am truly blessed with prefect boys! They are on the same schedule and only occasionally get out of sync. They eat with in half hour of each other if I'm on my own but with daddy still home they are roughly the same time. They go down to nap straight after feeding no fussing and wake when it's feeding time again. I know that will change but it's made things so easy for me so far too stay on top of everything. I'm very very lucky. During the night I get around 2 and a half hours sleep between feeds by the time feeding is done but it's good solid sleep (no pregnancy pains Yay).

Being a mummy to two babies is amazing... After the 7 am feed I'm just lying here with them both skin to skin on my chest while daddy snores beside us... I just love it x


----------



## MoonLove

Hi everyone!
No signs of baby yet, 11 days to go.
It's quite strange to think i would be expecting baby for certain next week if i would have gone elective c-sec, but after being the all clear for a VBAC, i am kinda past that 'ahh baby can come anytime now!' stage, and am sure i'll be overdue and impatient (like the first time round!) so i am viewing these next two weeks as just do nothing and chill as best i can before baby arrives!

Congratulations on your little boys Shells!


----------



## Captain

DH is home three weeks yesterday and due date is three weeks today, so keep baking little baby!

I wonder how many new babies we'll have by the end of this week, at this rate there wont be any left for February!


----------



## jmandrews

DH is officially on his work trip and won't be back until Wednesday night at midnight. 
I'm feeling off today. Icky feeling in my tummy and a little congested. I'm having a ton of lightening pain. My contractions feel like menstrual cramps. His movements kind of make me feel sick. I'm having loose stools, more discharge than normal although I haven't seen any of my mucus plug yet. I'm extremely exhausted and run down.
I don't know if I'm putting this all in my head. I just really don't want my son to come until DH is back.


----------



## RaspberryK

Jm I've been like that for a while ... xx


----------



## MellyH

Argh, jm, hopefully he stays put!! I've been having lots of loose stools and congestion and discharge as well, trying to pretend it's nothing!

My sciatica is back in a pretty serious way though, I can barely walk. I had some errands I was going to run today and honestly I think I'll be lucky if I shower and make it downstairs!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I was feeling off with a lot of what you are describing about 2 weeks ago, jm. Still waiting... and just had an appt that confirmed cervix is still closed! (In my case- booooooooooo!!!!) Fingers crossed you feel better and baby stays put.


----------



## MellyH

Huh, sounds like it must just be common for this stage of pregnancy then? Like all the TWW symptoms. :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

It's very common I think I had constant period cramps, weird bowels etc and walked like a cowboy for 6 weeks before ds was born xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

'Walked like a cowboy' :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

SurpriseBub said:


> 'Walked like a cowboy' :haha:

I know! I described it once pike having been horseriding 3 days straight and then attempted to do the splits ... Thankfully not that bad this pregnancy- yet! Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been having quite bad period type pains today and sore lower back. A lot discharge too. Can this mean anything? Also recently, I've been having bowel movements at least 3 times a day but today, I've been terribly constipated. Could this be my body getting ready for labour or just something that happens around this time of pregnancy? Been so uncomfortable today :(


----------



## MellyH

Shamz, I usually read of people having their bowels clear out before labour, not stop up!


----------



## bounceyboo

must be something in the air laies toay I feel like death warmed up, lots of pains all day afer I dropped ds to preschool came home and fell asleep picked ds up at 12.30 im so cold, feel like ive the flu, my back hurts when dh came home from work I just laid down fro a few hours and im still the same although pains have eased up on bump my backs really sore also had a runny tummy twice today dh was like go into labour so I can have the day off tomorrow lol


----------



## cckarting

So sorry all you ladies are feeling off, hope you feel better soon! Had my last dr appt today dr said baby is head down and have my preregistration surgery call on wed for last min Info and section time! So ready for next thurs, am kinda sad this is my last pregnancy but I've been so miserable this go round. Bouncy every kid is different but mine have always been sooo excited when I bring baby home and have never had any jealousy. Dh is stayin with me in the hospital and the boys are going to my moms wed-fri then mil picks them up fri and keeping them til sat. The boys are sooo excited for their sleepovers and coming to see me and baby. My only advice is involve your lo as much as possible with the baby! Have them bring you diapers and help with burping, hand you wipes, ect. Let them hold the baby as much as thy want and make them feel really important while they help. It helps you keep them involved and paying attention to them and makes them feel like they are a big part of the whole process!


----------



## Captain

I've been feeling the same way ladies, congested, loose stools and discharge. Must be pretty common for around this time.

Ugh so today I caved in and bought a bunch of frozen food. Not the crappy ready meals, but stuff to just heat up in the oven. I love cooking and always try to make things from scratch, even if it's just a pizza (my favourite food!) I'll make the dough but I just can't do it any more. Feeling a little guilty about it!


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain said:


> I've been feeling the same way ladies, congested, loose stools and discharge. Must be pretty common for around this time.
> 
> Ugh so today I caved in and bought a bunch of frozen food. Not the crappy ready meals, but stuff to just heat up in the oven. I love cooking and always try to make things from scratch, even if it's just a pizza (my favourite food!) I'll make the dough but I just can't do it any more. Feeling a little guilty about it!

Don't be silly, I have toned down the cooking recently, all of our roast dinners recently have had frozen roast potatoes and frozen veg to accompany the meat. 

I have batch cooked a couple of things and made up my own ready meals for when the baby is here but really could have done with doing more and earlier. I wasn't going to do it at all but knew I'd feel guilty at feeding DS rubbish food, at least first time around it doesn't matter what you feed yourself and DH but DS can't eat junk every day. 

I am meal planning really easy stuff right now that requires very little preparation as I can't be doing with standing in a hot kitchen. I just wish DS enjoyed stir frys. 

xx


----------



## NickieMcG

Can i just ask ladies, i am 36 +2 and have not yet had an internal examination...is this normal? When do u normally have this done?...:wacko:


----------



## cckarting

Nicki it's perfectly normal, my dr doesn't star check until 37-38 weeks usually after the group b test.


----------



## MellyH

Nicki, I haven't had one either!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

MellyH said:


> Shamz, I usually read of people having their bowels clear out before labour, not stop up!

That's what I thought. Will see how I get on. Woke up with an earache this morning too. Feel like it's never ending. 1 week until my c-section. Really ready to meet this bubba now x


----------



## Izzie74

I didn't have an internal examination until I was in hospital, in labour and they wanted to know how dilated I was.


----------



## 2nd time

In the uk it is unusual to have an internal exam untill after labour has begun as they belive lots of exams increase the risj of infection.

stop talking about cooking I havent had a cooker since 5th of jan and its looking like another 4 weeks before I will get one anyone got microwave cooking tips lol


----------



## bounceyboo

I haven't ha an internal and I think I don't want one here they just ask you if you want a sweep or check to see if anythings happening if you don't ask or they don't ask they don't do it which is fine by me lol!

well ive a full blown cold but at least Im feeling a little better than yesterday think I sweated it out last night during the night thank god my ds slept well last night hes had a bad cough for a few days and been keeping him up at night hopefully its starting to lift.


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I'd have to buy a slow cooker if all I had was a microwave and probably a 2 ring camping stove! 
Poor ds has a really bad cold and is off preschool, my throat and ears feel awful. 
Dh is in bed after a night shift and we have work on a water pipe right outside, someone fixing a stone wall over the road and someone out to the side doing noisiest building work ever. Oh dear! 
I really want to do not much today but have to go to the bank and sort out transfers for dh suppliers and payroll. 
Tomorrow I thankfully have a hair appointment after not getting it done since I was 4 weeks pregnant - so excited about that. 
I am struggling to get on the computer to update the first post - I'm so sorry ladies! 
Xx


----------



## Pens

I've been walking pretty much constantly for the last 2 days and now I'm suffering. I have non existent ankles, my back is killing, I feel exhausted and I've woken up with a sore throat :( I think all of the walking is getting baby into position though because I'm only feeling prods and stretches low down and in my ribs instead of her wriggling around like crazy all over my belly. 

Captain I've been doing the same the last couple of weeks, I usually spend hours cooking in the kitchen but I just can't seem to handle it at the moment. 

For those of you having a water birth, do you plan on wearing anything in the water? Mines going to be in a birth centre and although I probably won't care when it comes to it, I don't know whether to buy a bikini top or something just to cover my top bits. I can be quite insecure so I'd rather have something to put on just in case I do feel uncomfortable.

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens I have a maternity tankini that I wore with ds during labour in the pool and I'll wear the same this time. I was naked for part of labour too and I really didn't care in the slightest. 
You could wear a soft bra, bikini top, light vest top - anything fitted that isn't going to annoy you by getting heavy or floating around. Xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I was in the water with DD, and I wore a tankini top which was ideal as it wasn't annoying and it also covered my top half!


----------



## Captain

RaspberryK said:


> Don't be silly, I have toned down the cooking recently, all of our roast dinners recently have had frozen roast potatoes and frozen veg to accompany the meat.
> 
> I have batch cooked a couple of things and made up my own ready meals for when the baby is here but really could have done with doing more and earlier. I wasn't going to do it at all but knew I'd feel guilty at feeding DS rubbish food, at least first time around it doesn't matter what you feed yourself and DH but DS can't eat junk every day.
> 
> I am meal planning really easy stuff right now that requires very little preparation as I can't be doing with standing in a hot kitchen. I just wish DS enjoyed stir frys.
> 
> xx

I wish I could make up a few batches to keep in the freezer but ours is so small there's not enough room!

Edit: Another announcement over Facebook this morning.. Milosmommy7 has had a beautiful baby boy! Little Oliver Richard had some trouble breathing but only spent a couple of hours in nicu before being back with his parents and is doing okay :)


----------



## Feronia

Pens, I also wore a tankini top last time and I plan to this time as well. 

Acupuncture this morning for cervical ripening! I'm sort of nervous for some reason...

Milosmommy7, congrats! Cute pictures on FB. I'm having a hard time correlating the real names with people on here though!


----------



## MellyH

I packed a sports bra and bikini bottoms for myself for the shower at the hospital, and board shorts for my husband.

Congrats milosmummy!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Had my 36 week midwife appointment, all looks well! Next time I see my midwife is at 39 weeks, 2 days before my c-section, to do my pre-op appointment! Getting very close now! Now to pray I don't go into labour early :haha:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Can't believe the rest of us who haven't had our bubbas yet are so close. I've got my last midwife appointment tomorrow. Feels so weird that this time next week I'll have my baby boy. Can't wait to see DS1 face when he meets his brother for the first time :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Ah yeah I suppose I should think about buying DH/finding his swimmers if he intends to come in with me at any point. 

Captain I luckily have a small chest freezer plus a fridge freezer - somehow I still don't have enough room. 

xx


----------



## 2nd time

Its hard to belife were a feb group with so many jan babies I ran back to my car after oicking my 4 yo up from school so hoping for some action on the baby front lol


----------



## imphope

I've been MiA lately because I had my baby boy yesterday! 

I went into labor in the wee hours of Sunday morning. I labored for 28 hours and did get an epidural. Baby didn't tolerate the pitocin they used to try and get me further along. His heart rate kept dropping. They let me keep laboring without pit but I only got to a 5cm. So we ended up with a c section. It was not bad at all. Now we are recovering in the hospital until Friday and I'm taking advantage of the sweet nurses' help and a chance to rest. My sweet boy is amazing and we love him so much. He hasn't figured out nursing too well, but he will get there eventually. I will keep trying. 

Hopefully you're all doing well in the home stretch.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww congratulations imphope, and you look so happy and beautiful! And your little boy looks perfect. :hugs:


----------



## River54

Congrats Imphope!!


----------



## bubbamadness

imphope said:


> I've been MiA lately because I had my baby boy yesterday!
> 
> I went into labor in the wee hours of Sunday morning. I labored for 28 hours and did get an epidural. Baby didn't tolerate the pitocin they used to try and get me further along. His heart rate kept dropping. They let me keep laboring without pit but I only got to a 5cm. So we ended up with a c section. It was not bad at all. Now we are recovering in the hospital until Friday and I'm taking advantage of the sweet nurses' help and a chance to rest. My sweet boy is amazing and we love him so much. He hasn't figured out nursing too well, but he will get there eventually. I will keep trying.
> 
> Hopefully you're all doing well in the home stretch.

Congratulations, he's beautiful xxx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations on baking your twins for 36 weeks Melly!xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations imphope


----------



## cckarting

Congrats imphope! He's beautiful


----------



## MellyH

Man, I have two wriggly little children in there this morning! My belly is warping all over the place. I think they are excited because we have an induction date! February 15th at 9am, when I'll be 38+5. If I make it that far!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations imphope xx

Melly yay for a date!! I hope you make it that far!! Surgeon told my DH that if i hadn't of had my section when i did i wouldn't have made it past the weekend anyway! Apparently i was fit to bursting and absolutely no room left for growing (hence why there is only 26 seconds between mine lol)

I mean to mention... apparently (i have no idea how or when this happened) according to the staff who examined my placenta (which had fused and become one very large one) at some point my waters had broken previously without my knowledge, and the sac had reformed around both babies - so i started out with 2 placentas and 2 sacs and by delivery i had one placenta and one sac with another sac inside it! When they broke Twin 1's sac Twin 2 was in a sac inside it! I think this is where the growth problems and the high fluid issue came from! Like i say, i had no idea this was even possible, but this is what they said while i was in theatre. So i'm very lucky to still have both my beautiful boys to take home xx


----------



## bounceyboo

had 36 week appointment toda all is going well, c section is booked for the 18th feb unless I go into labour before then :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, imphope! :) beautiful!!

Wow, shells. Crazy that that is even possible! So great that your body could adjust and keep your boys safe.


----------



## MellyH

Wow shells, that's incredible! It's amazing what the human body can do. How are you and the boys doing??


----------



## xxshellsxx

We're doing great :) I'm very blessed with two beautiful, perfect little boys who eat, sleep and poop... and repeat lol **touch wood** They are on the same schedule give or take half an hour. They are very calm and placid and only make a noise to wake me up in the night to feed them lol

They have gained weight like champs since coming home!! Back up to birth weight now. We are breastfeeding with a formula top up as per pediatricians instructions (since 3 days old), to flush out the jaundice toxins and get them the calories they needed to get them back up to birth weight which was achieved today!! Ollie stopped BF he was too weak (it was scary how weak he was) but he's back at the breast like a champ now, sometimes for 5 minutes sometimes for 20 minutes, never forgot how to latch, my little hero! Breast and formula feeding is actually working out really well for us, Daddy has been able to get involved with feeding and it gets the job done a bit quicker with 2 of us. Tandam feeding is only just starting to become possible now Ollie is stronger but it's tricky trying to get two to latch on the feeding cushion at the same time on my own lol


----------



## crysshae

Congrats imphope! You both look beautiful. 

That's amazing shells. So glad your boys are doing great.


----------



## MellyH

Great to hear about the BF success shells, I am hoping my experience goes as well! At my 'breastfeeding multiples' class they had us practice tandem feeding with two dolls and it did seem very awkward!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats imphope xx


----------



## bounceyboo

xxshellsxx said:


> congratulations imphope xx
> 
> Melly yay for a date!! I hope you make it that far!! Surgeon told my DH that if i hadn't of had my section when i did i wouldn't have made it past the weekend anyway! Apparently i was fit to bursting and absolutely no room left for growing (hence why there is only 26 seconds between mine lol)
> 
> I mean to mention... apparently (i have no idea how or when this happened) according to the staff who examined my placenta (which had fused and become one very large one) at some point my waters had broken previously without my knowledge, and the sac had reformed around both babies - so i started out with 2 placentas and 2 sacs and by delivery i had one placenta and one sac with another sac inside it! When they broke Twin 1's sac Twin 2 was in a sac inside it! I think this is where the growth problems and the high fluid issue came from! Like i say, i had no idea this was even possible, but this is what they said while i was in theatre. So i'm very lucky to still have both my beautiful boys to take home xx

just saw this now that's crazy amazing how the body knows to keep little ones safe :)

congrats imphope!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats imp!!!!!

Shells that's terrifying but I'm so glad they're both here and ok :)

Congrats to everyone with dates :)


----------



## MiniBump

Congratulations imphope! I get confused with the time differences but my birthday is 26 January (yesterday to me!) - is that the day your baby was born? I was quite disappointed when I thought I didn't share it with any bubbas from this group so I'll be over the moon to share with your beautiful bundle! Hope you're feeling well after the surgery.

I'm a bit nervous at the moment because I have my 36 week appt on Thursday and we're forecast snow Wednesday night through to Thursday morning. I live in a village where the roads are never cleared and it's horrible trying to get out when it snows so I hope I can make it! I want to hire my TENS machine and am hoping to need it before my 38 week appt!!

Glad things are still going well Shells and great to see you have a date Melly! Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## MissEyre

Imphope - Congrats! I hope everyone is settling in nicely.

Melly - Hooray for an induction date!

Shells - That is crazy about the placentas. Glad you are all doing well and figuring things out. 

I just had my 38 week check-up. Still dilated 1 cm. Nothing too exciting. I'm pretty sure little miss will be a Feb baby. I think she's super cozy in there. Kicks are getting harder and my ribs on the right side are always so sore.


----------



## Captain

imphope - Congratulations!!

Shells - Crazy story, two little miracles! So glad to hear they're both doing so well!

Melly - Congratulations on getting a date, that's the day before my due date!!

MiniBump - Happy birthday for yesterday!


So many January babies!!


----------



## MellyH

Ah well, I'm being sent off to the hospital for monitoring. My OB called - the creatinine is a bit high and the platelets are a bit low, and it might be a false alarm or it might be the start of something more serious. So, we'll grab the bags and head to L&D to keep an eye on them. 36 weeks on the dot! Cheeky little buggers. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Big hugs, melly :hugs: hope all is well. Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

How are you getting on, melly?


----------



## MellyH

Just being monitored for a few hours, but it looks like all the numbers are returning to normal ranges so I'm expecting them to send us home soon!


----------



## crysshae

Hope everything is okay Melly.


----------



## ttc126

Thinking of you Melly!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> Just being monitored for a few hours, but it looks like all the numbers are returning to normal ranges so I'm expecting them to send us home soon!

Great news! Glad it just seems like your doc sent you in just to be cautious :) I hope you will be home and snoozing away shortly.


----------



## Pens

Congratulations imphope and yay for a date Melly, I hope everything is alright and that they stay put for a little while longer. 

Since this baby is number 1 and I'm 37 weeks next Monday, I'm curious to know what things I can do to help prepare my body for labour. Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

good luck melly!hope your home safe and sound pens raspberry leaf tea and epo?i hear they are both good bouncing on your ball and a bit if sex thrown in for good measure :haha::haha:


----------



## MrsPoodle

Congratulations to everyone who has had babies since I posted last - I'm also very surprised by how many are early! I think our twin mummies have done very well too, baking them for so long! 

I'm on the countdown, 6 days to go until I meet my girlie. Although now I'm getting worried they got it wrong and it's a boy, lol... If it was going to happen to anyone, it would happen to me! I also was speaking to my dad the other day and he said Feb 3rd was his dad's birthday, so really pleased about that. (Yes, I know he was my grandad but he died 5 years before I was born, so never knew him or what date his birthday was, don't think bad of me, lol) 

I have a cough and cold at the moment, so does my daughter, hopefully it will be gone by Tuesday, or will they still do the section? Worried about babba coming out and getting a cold straightaway!


----------



## bubbamadness

Hope all is ok Melly. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hope you are okay Melly :hugs:

I'm headed to hospital soon for cervidil, then can hopefully come home to rest and see if anything happens....


----------



## jmandrews

Aw congrats on a beautiful healthy boy imphope! Such a sweet photo!

Shells that is amazing! Your boys are already looking out
For each other. :) glad
They are both healthy and doing well. They have a special bond.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations on the new babies!


----------



## Feronia

How'd it go today, melly?

Weird pregnancy problem that I haven't been able to find anything about online: rings, earrings, and bracelets hurting when I have them on. Pain seems to radiate from any metal I put on in a muscle achy sort of way but there's no rash or visible mark. I've switched between a titanium wedding band and my old white gold one, and the same thing starts up. The type of metal doesn't seem to matter and since there's no rash I'm doubting it's a nickel allergy, but wtf?


----------



## Captain

Fingers crossed for you Melly! :hugs:

Feronia - That's really weird.. I don't even know what to suggest!

I'm pleased to let you all know that Maisie78 had a little boy named Caelan James Day weighing 7lbs 3oz this morning (I _think_ via c-section). Baby and mama's doing well :)


----------



## Feronia

lol, captain that's what everyone else says. :haha: They probably think I'm just nuts!

Congrats maisie! I'm glad you're here to let us know who is having babies in the facebook group correlated to their bnb screen name, captain!

Oh, I forgot to add -- YAY! I'm 37 weeks today, so now I can legally have a home birth! I'm going to celebrate with cupcakes!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, Maisie!!!


----------



## MrsTM1

Midwife came to my house today to do my 36 week appointment and my home birth booking. As long as little man stays put for another 5-6 days, I'm having a home birth! :happydance:

I think I made her really happy when I said that I'd try to have some vegetarian curry in the slow cooker for anyone to have if they wanted something other than snacks and biscuits too! :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

MrsTM1, yay, home births! Are you vegetarian? I'm vegan and my midwife is vegetarian so I've been nesting like crazy when it comes to cooking food and freezing things for labour. What's your recipe? I'm actually making vegan coconut curry right now. :haha:


----------



## MrsTM1

Feronia said:


> MrsTM1, yay, home births! Are you vegetarian? I'm vegan and my midwife is vegetarian so I've been nesting like crazy when it comes to cooking food and freezing things for labour. What's your recipe? I'm actually making vegan coconut curry right now. :haha:

I'm not veggie, but my midwife is. I usually use the recipe for vegetable curry here: https://crockpot365.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/vegetarian-curry-crockpot-recipe.html but the recipe is very forgiving and nearly anything can be put in it! I always end up forgetting to add the yoghurt as well, but it's still really good, even without it! I usually just use any beans we have on hand, as well as any veggies we have on hand. Potatoes, mushrooms, carrots, peppers, and tomatoes go really well together in my opinion.


----------



## ttc126

Hey ladies I don't know if you all keep up with Melly's journal but she was admitted to have her babies last night!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ttc! Just wished her luck :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh wow Melly wishing you a safe delivery of your little ones!!! xx


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Melly! Canst wait to hear from her. Thanks ttc.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Best of luck, Melly!


----------



## Izzie74

Midwife discharged us. Jaundice is gone and baby has put 10oz on birth weight. Health visitor coming on Friday. Apparently meeting could take 60-90 mins. What on earth do they do?!


----------



## bubbamadness

Thinking of you Melly, good luck xxx


----------



## ttc126

Woah izzie! Good job! 10oz over birth weight!!!! That's great!! Sorry I have no input on health visitors...Don't have them here but I'm curious to hear what they do for that long of a visit!

Congrats to Maisie :) And thanks captain for the updates :) It's perfect since I don't have a Facebook :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Good luck Melly x


----------



## MrsPoodle

Good luck Melly! Can't wait to hear the announcement!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Izzie74 said:


> Midwife discharged us. Jaundice is gone and baby has put 10oz on birth weight. Health visitor coming on Friday. Apparently meeting could take 60-90 mins. What on earth do they do?!

mine was here 90 minutes it's all paper work, family history chit chat and getting to know you, plus they weigh baby, do tests for reflexes, talk about vaccines and check general health so they have a starting point to go from.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Best of luck Melly!


----------



## Pens

I posted the other day that I did loads of walking and my ankles swelled up, since then I've been taking it easy and my left ankle has returned to normal but my right ankle is still really puffy. I have no pain at all in my foot, ankle or leg and I don't have any swelling anywhere else so I don't know whether to be concerned or not. I'm keeping it elevated today to see if that helps.


----------



## MiniBump

Don't know what to say about the puffiness Pens but hope it goes down soon!

I can't see them cancelling your section for a cold MrsPoodle, your baby should get immunity from you anyway so, as long as you're not at death's door with it, I'm sure they'll still go ahead, fingers crossed anyway! Hope you feel better soon.

As predicted, didn't make my midwife appointment this morning. Snow started coming down heavily just as I arrived but I was more worried about getting home again so gave up and turned around. It was a terrifying drive home and I'm petrified now that baby will decide to come before it clears up, hope not! :nope:

So excited to hear Melly's news, hope she's getting on ok!


----------



## swanxxsong

So, thankfully we didn't get the snow they said we would get, we only got about six inches! And no baby, so that was nice. haha. My mom finally went home, so now I can check online without feeling so guilty! I appreciate her thoughtfulness in staying with me and loved having the company, but I felt bad because she's coming back for two weeks when baby COMES, so I didn't want my poor dad without his spouse for three or more weeks! :rofl: She went home for his birthday and now I'm back to just me and DD during the days. :)

Sharing my 38 week bump pic -- I made it to my second milestone! Now he can come anytime and I'd consider things a huge success this pregnancy! :thumbup: Midwife says all looks good, prodromal continues to actively give me non-stop contractions so next Wednesday if I've not gone yet, we'll be starting some natural labor methods since sleep is not coming easily any more due to the contractions and pains they cause. But I am praying he comes on his own before that because I truly want him to be ready... I'm just beginning to get very drained from the contractions' refusal to stop. 

--

JMAndrews, you made it until hubby's return! Hooray! :) haha

I'm so sorry you've been in such pain, Melly. Sciatica is no joke! :hugs:

All the food posts... totally making me hungry! :rofl: I've been trying to keep up with cooking and freezing meals, but am slacking lately. But my house is impeccably clean, so that's something. I have to keep my mind busy somehow. xDDDD

Pens I have a sports bra (maternity one) to wear in the tub if I decide I want one, since none of my bikini tops fit and I'm not sure where to find one this time of year. lol. But I may just not wear anything, usually in the heat of the moment in labor I just throw all cares to the wind. ;)

I'm glad to check in here and make connections with who's on FB having babies and who they are here. I'm having issues keeping track, and checking the file just makes too much sense. :rofl: I feel like we have had so many already, way more than my last February group did in January! 

Congrats Imp! You look great! :hugs:

Shelly that is crazy! I'm so glad everything worked out and that the boys are home and healthy and all. :hugs: My goodness though, that's just mind-blowing! So glad they're growing well and all at home with you, too. :)

Congrats on making it as far as you did Melly, how exciting -- and impressive! :D And good luck with delivery, am thinking of you and can't wait for updates!

Pens, I get some swelling too, especially when I'm on my feet a lot. My only swelling has been minor swelling in my hands if I'm dehydrated and minor around my feet and ankles if I'm on my feet too much and/or dehydrated. With my DD, I had major swelling and pitting, but no pre-E or anything. Just was swollen all the time. I would mention it to your doc, maybe just ring them and see if they want to check it, but it very well could be just typical pregnancy swelling too. I usually find it's easier to call and confirm they're not concerned than to question it. But that's just me. :) :hugs:

Feronia that is so strange. I've never heard of that before! Find anything out about it? And how was your acupuncture session? Interested to hear!
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 2nd time

I hate snow im so scared baby will try to come when we are snowed in


----------



## Feronia

Oh, acupuncture went well! I did it for cervical ripening and back/pelvic pain. It didn't really hurt or anything, just a slight stinging when they put the needle in -- nothing like getting blood drawn! It was much different from when I did it during labour though. More relaxing, lol. It was honestly nice to lie in a comfy space listening to soft music and read without DD for 40 minutes. :haha: They even left a needle in my ear for pelvic pain (??) that I ended up taking out later on because it was bothering me. That night, all pain STOPPED! I have no clue whether it was the acupuncture or the rest, but it seemed like a pretty significant change!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi all. Not been on here in ages- must admit I tend to go on FB more often as easier to access on phone.

Congrats IMphope on your boy- beautiful photo. Raspberry, wish I could batch cook but have the smallest freezer so nowhere to store the food.

Shells- that is an amazing story about what happened with your placenta and amniotic sac! Love seeing your twin photos. x

Best of luck to Melly, hope all has gone well and cant wait to see your babies!

There have been tons of January babies. Cant believe how close the rest of us our to due dates. If I go over I have a C section booked for 23rd Feb, although I dont see myself going that long.

DS had his op on Tuesday- home now and so far so good. I have just started getting bad braxton hicks at night time and have nested like crazy today. 

Hope everyone is ok. I am getting rather nervous about labour now!


----------



## MrsLemon

Its struck my how close to February we are..

the month I will have my baby... how mad it feels like only yesterday I was ttc and convinced it was never going to happen for me.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I hope your little one is doing well, emyjc! :) Popsicles were great for me post tonsillectomy (but not purple or red- those colour drinks or Popsicles can make it hard to see any bleeding) :hugs:

I feel like it is so close, but so far mrs lemon. I just want baby here now safe and sound.


----------



## cckarting

Gl melly! Can't wait to hear your update


----------



## Captain

So I did a little shopping today and finally got some things ticked off the list! I feel _sooo_ ready for this little baby to arrive now, but keeping my fingers crossed she's going to stay baking in there until her daddy comes home in 18 days!

https://i.imgur.com/n3I1MjI.jpg


----------



## MellyH

More details in my journal, but twins were born this aftetnoon after a two day induction. But, I got the vaginal, non-epi delivery I was planning towards - first time the attending physician had seen one!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ahhhhh yay- congrats melly!!! :) heading to your journal now xx


----------



## Captain

AHH congratulations Melly!!


----------



## ttc126

congratulations Melly!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## MiniBump

Wow, Melly, congratulations! 6lbs each is amazing for 36 week twins and to birth them both vaginally, I definitely take my hat off to you! Can't wait to hear more and see some pics, hope you've managed to get some sleep &#128156;


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> More details in my journal, but twins were born this aftetnoon after a two day induction. But, I got the vaginal, non-epi delivery I was planning towards - first time the attending physician had seen one!

Congratulations Melly :hugs:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations Melly!!


----------



## Pens

Congratulations Melly, I'm so happy for you :hugs: 

I feel so crap today. I've got a sore throat, achey legs, spots are sprouting all over my face, chest, back and even in my hair and I've got ulcers on my tongue. Not forgetting the uncomfortable achey feeling I have in my vag. I feel so run down and I'm feeling really sorry for myself now!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congratulations Melly xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Melly xxx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Congratulations Melly! Well done on getting the birth you wanted as well! Can't wait to see pics. 

Pens, the end is in sight my love, hang on for a few more weeks! 

I can't believe I've only got 4 days to go... And I'll never be pregnant again! I'm trying to savour it, but I'm just so busy at the moment, I feel like time is getting away from me.


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations Melly!


----------



## Pens

Gonna have another little rant because of my poo mood today. My cousin is getting married in September and she has said I'm invited to the wedding from day 1 (she got engaged after she found out I was pregnant) but today she said to me that she doesn't want any kids at all at the ceremony or the reception after. The wedding is an hour away and will be an all day thing, we'll have to leave at 10 in the morning and it won't finish completely until 1 in the morning (15 hours later) so she told me to just find someone to babysit... I think she must be delusional. She got really annoyed with me because I said I most likely won't be coming if that was the case. She must be mad if she thinks I'm leaving my 6 month old for for that long, especially when I plan on breast feeding. I can understand if she doesn't want all of her friends kids running around at her wedding but there's only 1 baby in the family right now and then mine when she's born and we won't even be allowed to bring them to the reception after. I thought weddings were supposed to be family events. :wacko: she's just made it awkward.


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations melly, fab news xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Pens that's annoying, some people don't understand, some people do leave babies that young for a whole day or longer. I know I never could 
xx


----------



## Pens

RaspberryK said:


> Pens that's annoying, some people don't understand, some people do leave babies that young for a whole day or longer. I know I never could
> xx

She's not even born yet and I already know that I couldn't leave her for that long :( I'd be constantly worried something would happen and if it did I wouldn't be able to get back because she has arranged everyone travel by coach to the venues. It's frustrating because when I've spoken to her about it before she hasn't had a problem with it and even said if she started to cry she would get an usher to take her out, so it's just out of no where and she's wondered why people have got annoyed with it. I really wanted to go but I know I wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy myself.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congratulations Melly!!!! :hugs: way to go, vaginal and non-epi as you hoped; that's so awesome!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm sorry that she seems to have had a change of heart Pens. I've been to lots of weddings where 0 kiddos were allowed and I know it's never an easy decision to make as a parent as to how to handle it. 

Maybe if you're able, attend the ceremony IF someone you trust could watch LO and pass on the reception? Maybe even a friend could come along and watch her in the nursery at the church if they're having a church wedding, or something like that? Then you wouldn't be far apart but you could still go. Just a thought. 

Otherwise, no shame in not going if you're not comfortable doing so. :hugs:


----------



## Pens

swanxxsong said:


> I'm sorry that she seems to have had a change of heart Pens. I've been to lots of weddings where 0 kiddos were allowed and I know it's never an easy decision to make as a parent as to how to handle it.
> 
> Maybe if you're able, attend the ceremony IF someone you trust could watch LO and pass on the reception? Maybe even a friend could come along and watch her in the nursery at the church if they're having a church wedding, or something like that? Then you wouldn't be far apart but you could still go. Just a thought.
> 
> Otherwise, no shame in not going if you're not comfortable doing so. :hugs:

My original thought of plan was just to attend the ceremony but I don't drive and nobody else would be driving there because they're all going by coach that she's paying for. The venue is over an hour away so getting a taxi would definitely not be in my budget! She was always so family orientated and we used to be really close so it's just a shock that not even family kiddies are allowed to any of it :( I guess I'll just have to politely decline again when (if) she sends me an invite and hope that she doesn't stay mad at me.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations Melly!! So glad you got the natural delivery you wanted (so glad at least one of us 3 got it lol) I can't wait to see pictures and hear what you have called them xx


----------



## Feronia

Wow, congrats melly! :D You're amazing! I'm sooo happy you got the birth you wanted! Looking forward to names and pictures if you end up posting those. :)

Pens, I would also personally decline such an invitation if someone invited me to a no-kid wedding and reception. It's sad to miss a friend's wedding, but your children come first and if you're uncomfortable leaving your baby, then I don't think you should go against your instincts. I would not have been able to be away from my 6 month old for that long, especially while breastfeeding. My daughter wouldn't take a bottle then and it would have been a huge amount of effort to pump enough of a supply and arrange care for that long, not to mention pump at the wedding/reception while away to maintain my supply... ugh. I'm still not comfortable leaving my 2-year old with anyone, but every parent is different!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations Melly! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

Pens - I was in a similar situation in November. One my best friends from school was getting married and she said children where not welcome at the wedding. My babies where 3 and 1 and I still didn't feel right leaving them so didn't attend! When you have little children you become a bit of a package haha wherever you go they go!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How annoying, pens! My MIL fell out with her sister as the sister had a no kids at the wedding policy which included my then 15 y.o. brother in law. I think it is fine if people want to make that choice- but then they need to accept that that will mean some people can't attend! 

We had three important people miss our wedding because they were pregnant and couldn't travel. We were a bit sad, but that is life! And we very much understood. I also missed a friend's wedding in Dec because of our pregnancy and she is apparently really salty about it... I just don't get that at all! 

Do what you think is right- if you could go to the church but not reception, that would be great. .. but seemingly not all that easy to organise.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Just giving an update I'm probably gonna have my baby today!!!
I went in Wednesday @8am for cervidil and was able to come home. I started getting cramps around 4pm. They got pretty intense for me and no rhyme or reason to their frequency or intensity. We went back at 2am to get checked. I was 2-3cm but thick. We stayed overnight and I was able to sleep through the pain with some training of my brain to relax and breath. 8am Thursday a new Dr took it out and "tried" to check me. He was awful! And couldn't even assess what I was. He wanted to just go off what I was at 2am and start pitocin. I pressed and pressed that I wanted another dose of cervidil because the last Dr didn't think my cervix was good enough yet, this Dr couldn't even check me yet he thought her assessment was a good cervix for pitocin.
Well I got my way! And I got cervidil and sent back home. So many times I wanted to go back to hospital to see what I was but I didn't want pitocin yet, which I knew that's what would happen next. The cervidil is certainly painful! But its constant really! Around 6pm half of it fell out I think....it lessened the pain quite a bit and I was delirious with lack of sleep and food. DH had been spoon feeding me soup and things throughout the entire process to try to keep my energy up.
I had a somewhat good supper a piece of toast, 2 pieces of cheese before falling asleep around 9pm. Sometime in the night I got up to pee and more cervidil came out. 
Now I'm really not feeling any pain and got a good sleep and now have to go back to hospital where I'll be put on pitocin.
My mindset right now is I'm okay with it because it will bring back the pain but at least not 30+ hours of pain!


----------



## Pens

Ah good luck Wnt2beAMom, I hope baby makes an appearance soon :hugs: xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

good luck wnt2bamom xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Best of luck!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck want 2 be a mom!


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, Melly! Glad you got the birth experience you were hoping for.

Good luck Wnt2bamom!


----------



## Captain

Best of luck Wnt2beAMom!

And Pens, everyone's already given you such great advice on here, I'm just going to send you some hugs! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

Congrats melly! So happy for you. Want2bamom GL hope everyghing goes smoothly for you!


----------



## jmandrews

MellyH said:


> More details in my journal, but twins were born this aftetnoon after a two day induction. But, I got the vaginal, non-epi delivery I was planning towards - first time the attending physician had seen one!


That is amazing Melly!!! So happy it went exactly how you wanted it! Going to stalk your journal now. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck want2be!!!


----------



## Captain

Quick question.. any tips on looking for a diaper bag?

I see ones in places like Toys R Us and I don't really like them. If I'm carrying around a bag along with my baby, I feel like I don't have to have bears, or little animals over it for everyone to know it's a diaper bag, and I hate the fact prices go way up just because it is a 'diaper bag'. For that reason I've been looking at regular bags, I also thought a rucksack type bag might be better to keep hands free for other things.


----------



## xxshellsxx

captain this is the changing bag i have but in royal blue:

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Messenger-Change-Bag--Red/273532,default,pd.html


----------



## Feronia

captain, I've only ever used a regular bag. If it has a lot of pockets and space, why not? :D
I ended up buying this one when it was on sale for $25 over the holidays: https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/14b2/ I love it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have a messenger bag that we plan to use as a diaper bag. 

Looks like this baby is going to come next week. I was itchy at 35w, went away. Itchy again this past Monday, and they did blood tests again to check for cholestasis. Redults aren't back, but I feel worse... so called the Dr and she agrees getting the baby out sounds best. Only issue we disagree on is my preference being asap and hers being next week. In any case it will be a long weekend :cry:


----------



## Pens

Captain this is the changing bag I have but in black https://www.tesco.com/direct/hauck-gino-changing-bag-navy/735-7499.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=735-7499
I'm also not a fan of having a bag covered in bears and all sorts. I'd just like to be able to carry around a normal looking bag that does it's job. I've found that Toys R Us is really expensive for pretty much everything and however much I'd like to have a custom made designer bag and other things I couldn't ever afford it haha. It's also typical that the bag I bought has gone on sale now! 

Oh no SurpriseBub, I hope that you can get some rest and feel better. It's so exciting that you'll have baby next week though! Have you tried bathing in oats (like the stuff you make porridge with)? Sounds a bit mad but I saw someone suggested it on the internet somewhere when my sisters had chicken pox and it was the only thing that stopped their itching for a while. Just chuck a few handfuls in the bath whilst the waters running. :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, pens. I have tried lots of topical stuff and nothing makes a difference. An out bath definitely sounds nice though! :) I am sure my poor husband will be dealing with a blubbering mess for the next few days, but i will try and stay positive! This and the whole aging placenta have not made for happy times over the last few weeks. I will just be so relieved to get to the hospital next week. Seems like an eternity away. Though to be fair the pregnancy has felt like 4 years to me.


----------



## 2nd time

Re dipper bags I bought a small cooler bag because they are plastic lined


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks guys and congrats, way to go Melly! I've had time to look back on some posts I missed!


----------



## RaspberryK

Wnt2bamom - good luck!

Captain - I never had a changing bag, I have one that matched the pram this time and I may or may not use it. I usually buy a new bag each season and just make sure it has enough room for mummy bits and bobs in. Unless I planned on being out all day it really only contained a muslin cloth, 2 nappies, wipes and a spare set of breast pads - in addition to my phone and purse. I kept a spare sleepsuit and vest in the car for just in case moments. 

I feel a little silly, I have absolutely no idea if I am getting contractions or not and have nervously sent DH off to work tonight. 
Quite a few days this week I have been getting Braxton hicks(?) semi-regularly 5-7 minutes apart for an hour or so, particularly on two days when I had done a lot. 
This afternoon and evening I have been getting painful contractions (?) which mostly need a little breathing/concentration through, they are lasting around the 45 - 60 second mark, have been 8-12 minutes apart at times. 
I really don't remember this at all with DS, I had labour all in my back with him, really worried that if these get worse that I wont cope as they are quite severe already. 
I really don't want the baby to arrive yet either, the house is a state, no where for baby to sleep etc, DH has a busy night at work an hour and a half away, we have bad weather (snow), I'd like to at least labour in the pool which will need DH to set up.
I am hoping if I got to bed and sleep then it will wear off, if I get woken by pains then I guess this is it? How can I not know what labour feels like on my second baby?!

xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> Wnt2bamom - good luck!
> 
> Captain - I never had a changing bag, I have one that matched the pram this time and I may or may not use it. I usually buy a new bag each season and just make sure it has enough room for mummy bits and bobs in. Unless I planned on being out all day it really only contained a muslin cloth, 2 nappies, wipes and a spare set of breast pads - in addition to my phone and purse. I kept a spare sleepsuit and vest in the car for just in case moments.
> 
> I feel a little silly, I have absolutely no idea if I am getting contractions or not and have nervously sent DH off to work tonight.
> Quite a few days this week I have been getting Braxton hicks(?) semi-regularly 5-7 minutes apart for an hour or so, particularly on two days when I had done a lot.
> This afternoon and evening I have been getting painful contractions (?) which mostly need a little breathing/concentration through, they are lasting around the 45 - 60 second mark, have been 8-12 minutes apart at times.
> I really don't remember this at all with DS, I had labour all in my back with him, really worried that if these get worse that I wont cope as they are quite severe already.
> I really don't want the baby to arrive yet either, the house is a state, no where for baby to sleep etc, DH has a busy night at work an hour and a half away, we have bad weather (snow), I'd like to at least labour in the pool which will need DH to set up.
> I am hoping if I got to bed and sleep then it will wear off, if I get woken by pains then I guess this is it? How can I not know what labour feels like on my second baby?!
> 
> xx

Good luck, Raspberry! Hope this isn't quite it for you just yet. I have had some quite painful cramps etc the past few evenings and once texted oh to say there was an outside chance of things happening.... but then it has always tapered off. With that being said, I am a clueless first timer, so not sure I would even really know if i was in labor. 

Try all the bh tricks- drink water, warm shower, bed... I guess you won't know until it either stops are progresses further. :flower:


----------



## MiniBump

I'm in the same boat Raspberry! My waters went first with DD so if this one starts with contractions I'm worried I won't realise until they're quite painful and then be late with the TENS machine (which I don't yet have because of the snow, grr!). I'm getting nervous now of every little twitch and BH because I feel 'different' as if something's about to happen, thought I was ready and I'm soooo not!! :blush:

I don't have a changing bag either Captain, just a big satchel-type bag, works for me!


----------



## jmandrews

Surprisebub that's exactly what happened to me when I was pregnant with DD. It is miserable! I was induced because of it. I had blood done but didn't get the results until after I had her. Everything came back normal. They had no idea what caused it. It went away as soon as I had her. Hope you get relief soon. :( I feel bad for you.


----------



## jmandrews

37 week bump pic! Woo Hoo I made it to full term. Huge milestone. :) can't wait to meet my baby boy! :)
How is everyone that is still waiting on their bubs?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SurpriseBub

jmandrews said:


> Surprisebub that's exactly what happened to me when I was pregnant with DD. It is miserable! I was induced because of it. I had blood done but didn't get the results until after I had her. Everything came back normal. They had no idea what caused it. It went away as soon as I had her. Hope you get relief soon. :( I feel bad for you.

Awwww, thank you- it is really reassuring to hear you had a similar experience and all went well! I hope to get the same news after the fact. I am still waiting on blood results from last Monday- but those are slowly completely outdated anyway. I am very much in the "baby is better out than in" camp... so I will be nervous until the big day, but really wanting it to happen.

Ps. Really glad you haven't had the same experience this time around! And congrats on 37w!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I was rudely awakened by a contraction at 1.50 and they have been about a minute long every 3-4 minutes. Dh started making his way home about half an hour ago and I'm eating xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> I was rudely awakened by a contraction at 1.50 and they have been about a minute long every 3-4 minutes. Dh started making his way home about half an hour ago and I'm eating xx

Good luck!!


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck raspberry.


----------



## jmandrews

Your welcome Surprisebub! Let us know when you find out. I am so happy that this pregnancy has been much easier.

Yay good luck Raspberry!!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good luck Raspberry!!


----------



## MiniBump

Good luck Raspberry! Hope this is it and everything goes smoothly at home! x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Good luck Raspberry x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Yay raspberry! Good luck!


----------



## bubbamadness

Good luck Raspberry! So exciting. 

Mellys put some super cute pics of her babies in her journal xxx


----------



## MrsLemon

good luck raspberry


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck Raspberry!! :flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Finally managed to find 2 minutes to upload and resize some pics.... 

Sam and Ollie Baby pic Spam coming up lol

Sam x
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/sam1_zpsd4c06327.jpg

Ollie x
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/ollie1_zpscfd2b7a0.jpg

Are you there bro?... yep there you are! lol
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/ollieandsamx_zps5b4ff099.jpg

Brotherly love x
https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boyshands_zpsff7bf31b.jpg


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Sooooooo cute Shells :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

Good luck Raspberry, hope it all goes ok for you! xx


----------



## MellyH

Best of luck, Raspberry!!!

Shells. Awwwwwwww. I love them.


----------



## bubbamadness

xxshellsxx said:


> Finally managed to find 2 minutes to upload and resize some pics....
> 
> Sam and Ollie Baby pic Spam coming up lol
> 
> Sam x
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/sam1_zpsd4c06327.jpg
> 
> Ollie x
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/ollie1_zpscfd2b7a0.jpg
> 
> Are you there bro?... yep there you are! lol
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/ollieandsamx_zps5b4ff099.jpg
> 
> Brotherly love x
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boyshands_zpsff7bf31b.jpg

They are adorable, so so cute xxx


----------



## smawfl

Good luck raspberry! Shells, so cute!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Very cute shells x


----------



## Megamegan

Oh my goodness Shells, cuteness overload!!! I just love seeing the connection between twins!

Good luck Raspberry, yay!!!


----------



## Feronia

Awww, you guys made some cute twins, shells (and melly! I stalked your journal -- soooo cute)!

So excited to hear your update, raspberry! Best of luck to you!


----------



## NickieMcG

Omg these babies are soooo beautiful &#65533;&#65533;
Good luck Rasberry!!!!!

37 weeks today...full term yeeehaaaa. Getting very jealous of these early arrivals though, i just wanna meet my wee man, it's been a long 14 year wait for this little miracle &#9786;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Captain

Shells and Melly - Love, love, love your pics! Beautiful babies all around!!

Thank you everyone for the advice on the diaper bags. I loved all the ones in the links actually and would use any of them myself! And it's nice to hear that all of you just go for a normal bag that works for you too. Right now I use quite small bags just for my purse, keys etc so they would never do once baby's here. Will keep on looking for the right one!


----------



## bounceyboo

good luck raspberry!

beautiful boys shells :)

been tryin to take it easy coz I still have the flu but hopefully the worst is over, has anyone else gotten a period type feeling when just going about their day/wake up for the day and sore hips?


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have been getting cramps, bounceyboo if that is what you mean... But more like a rough hour or two and then they pass. I have taken them to be a variant of BH at this stage...

I hope you are over the flu shortly :( did you take Tamiflu? Or are you trying to ride it out?


----------



## RaspberryK

We successfully birthed at home this afternoon at 15.45, baby girl was 7lb13oz, I screamed and howled the place down :haha: no pain relief except the pool and screaming, no complications or stitches etc. 
Pics and proper story to follow at some point. 
Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Amazing Raspberry!!! xx That photo on Fb page of you is absolutely beautiful, made me well up such a perfect picture! xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats Raspberry! Well done :) :) :)


----------



## Pens

Congratulations again Raspberry, she is beautiful! And well done on the no pain relief! Xx


----------



## Feronia

Congrats raspberry! You're the group's first home birth! :D Your daughter is so cute, well done! 
I'm guessing I will be one of the last home births here, heh. I don't think I'll go until 39-41, so that's mid to late February.
What week were you when you have your son, rasp?


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats raspberry! Saw the pic on FB she's beautiful! 

Shells your two little guys are the cutest! Love how they are cuddled so close.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congratulations Raspberry x


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations raspberry!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations raspberry x


----------



## ttc126

Yay Raspberry!!!! Congratulations! Enjoy your sweet girl :)


----------



## ttc126

Yay Raspberry!!!! Congratulations! Enjoy your sweet girl :)


----------



## cckarting

Congrats raspberry! And shells those baby boys are adorable!


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats Rasberry!! Hopefully you can post a pic here for those of us that aren't in the FB group. :)

Cute pics of your little guys, Shells!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations raspberry


----------



## bounceyboo

SurpriseBub said:


> I have been getting cramps, bounceyboo if that is what you mean... But more like a rough hour or two and then they pass. I have taken them to be a variant of BH at this stage...
> 
> I hope you are over the flu shortly :( did you take Tamiflu? Or are you trying to ride it out?

I don't know what Tamiflu is we don't have it here.my midwife told me I can have the original lemsip I had one and didn't take anymore all it did was give me cramps n baby go crazy so taking nothing now its the stuffy nose that's driving me mad.

congrats rasberry enjoy your little princess :flower:


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Raspberry!

Wow..how many of us are left? It doesn't feel like many now!


----------



## jmandrews

Me. 37 weeks today. 
Having extreme upper back team, BH have been painful, more dicharge now, and I'm exhausted. Not sure how I'll make it 3 more weeks.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm here... But feeling nauseas and pretty rough. At least at this stage I can hope rough = labour starting?! It would be nice to go now instead of being induced on Wednesday. Bleurgh. 

I think there are still a decent number of us still pregnant :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Happy February everyone! Yaaay!


----------



## cckarting

I'm still here! C section scheduled for Thursday. Tamiflu is an antiviral they give you to shorten and lessen the influenza virus symptoms


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry, bouncy! I missed the tamiflu reply. :) I remember it was around when bird flu was happening in 2006... At least in the US, it is advertised heavily right now as a flu remedy to cut down on severity of symptoms and time spent ill. I have heard pregnant women are taking it if they get the flu.

Hopefully you are over the worst of it! :flower:


----------



## River54

I am still around - 36w today :)

Booked my mat leave with work to start 1 week before dd. We figured if it was 2w before, I'd be bored, and on dd, I'd be too tired. I'll probably start working from home this week.
Work has a pool going on when I'll give birth and his weight...


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm still here, 2 weeks and 4 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I'm still here!! C Section scheduled for Tuesday 3rd :)

Happy February everyone xx


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo! Happy Feb! Excited for more babies to arrive!

Today is my Niece's 2nd Birthday and my friend gave birth to a baby boy one hour ago. :) so excited! 

Now I can't wait for my little guy to arrive! 20 days to go!


----------



## 2nd time

I made it to feb yey but im so ready to get moving again I feel massive even though im 2 dress sizes smaller than pre preg. Going aldi to buy nappies and stock up on food its still snowy here and very icy under foot so will have to be carful.

things I have tried to get baby moving.
1. Bd
2. Hot food
3.hot bath
4.walking
5.cleaning like a mad woman. 

Guess baby will set the timetable but I have a biryhday party to arrsnge and host nedt sat for 10 5 year olds and could realy do with being able to run round.


----------



## MellyH

Fantastic news, Raspberry! The pic sounds great, hopefully you'll share it here!


----------



## MrsTM1

I'm still here as well! 36+5 today. Scan tomorrow morning at 9 am, then to the GP's office to go to an appointment for DH. Then lunch, then I can get my hair cut. It doesn't need much, but it feels so good to have it washed and my scalp massaged! Had a bit of a dodgy tummy last night before bed, but only the once, so I decided to sleep in the bed upstairs with DH to be closer to the toilet if I needed it. Ended up not needing it more than usual, and the bed still makes my spd really flare up and bottom of bump to ache horribly. Sitting on an ice pack now, and I'm planning on not doing anything today to let things rest a bit and hopefully stop hurting as bad.


----------



## bubbamadness

My babies still baking too. 37+5. C-section booked for 11th but bp misbehaving so might be brought forward. Seeing consultant tomorrow so will know more then xxx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

My surprise sex baby is a bouncing baby BOY! I had a feeling!! :)
Rundown of my birth experience is in my journal. It was pretty much a 72 hours long from the initial cervidil to birth.
Our little Trevor is doing so well with breastfeeding has pooped 3x in less than 24 hours. He was 7lb 12 ounces and 20 3/4 inches long. Born at 9:54am Jan 31st :) I'm such a proud momma! And so is that Dadda!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congrats wnt2b!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations want2beamom x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Want2be xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations wnt2bamom!! Hope you and baby are doing well Welcome to team blue :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations wannab. Hope Trevor is doing well.


----------



## NickieMcG

Wnt2beAMom said:


> My surprise sex baby is a bouncing baby BOY! I had a feeling!! :)
> Rundown of my birth experience is in my journal. It was pretty much a 72 hours long from the initial cervidil to birth.
> Our little Trevor is doing so well with breastfeeding has pooped 3x in less than 24 hours. He was 7lb 12 ounces and 20 3/4 inches long. Born at 9:54am Jan 31st :) I'm such a proud momma! And so is that Dadda!

Congratulations mumma :-D welcome to team blue xxxxxx


----------



## MrsLemon

Aww congrats want2be..

I am still here too at 38 weeks 1 day :/ got another growth scan and appointment with my actual consultant to "make a plan" not entirely sure what that means but after being in hospital for 3 nights this week (with High BP which is fine now and reduced movements)


----------



## MellyH

Yayyyyy congrats Wnt2BeaMom!


----------



## savvysaver

I finally have a few minutes to post a picture of the girls. Madison is on the left and Mackenzie is on the right!
 



Attached Files:







twinsbnb.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## xxshellsxx

Lovely to finally see your little ones Savvy!!! they are beautiful! x Hope they are doing well and home now? xx


----------



## savvysaver

xxshellsxx said:


> Lovely to finally see your little ones Savvy!!! they are beautiful! x Hope they are doing well and home now? xx

Thanks Shells! Your little boys are so cute!

We are all home now, it is great to be out of the NICU after 7.5 weeks. Both girls are doing great and we are loving being at home with them.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats want2be!!!! And excellent job on the pooping, little Trevor ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats wnt2be! Yay for a healthy baby boy!

Savvy the girls are adorable! So happy you are all home now. 


Had the worst night sleep ever! Feeling totally crappy today. I'll be taking naps and relaxing today. 

Happy February! Can't wait to see who will have the first Feb baby!


----------



## Feronia

Yay, it's February! Bring on more babies! :D

Congrats, Wnt2beAMom! I think you're our first team yellow mama to give birth!

Your girls are so cute, savvy -- thanks for sharing! I'm so glad you guys are all finally home.

Well the strong contractions I've been having (which I'm guessing is prodromal labour just like last time) seem to start in the afternoon and then last for half the night. When I wake up, all is calm. Yesterday we decided to see if we could strengthen them... so we had sex, I took a clary sage bath, and then it happened that we needed to disassemble and deliver our bed frame, so I ended up walking up and down 3 flights of stairs like 20 times. Contractions were so strong, but today nothing! :haha: It really goes to show you that nothing is going to work if your body isn't ready, but I was hoping my body was ready. Nope!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Melly! Beautiful babies. 

Savvy - your girls are adorable. I bet it is lovely being home. 

Congrats Raspberry. I too hope you'll share the picture the FB group is talking about. 

Congratulations want2be. Sounds like you are all doing great.


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations want2be 

Beautiful picture Savvy xxx


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks girls! And congrats to RaspberryK as well! :)
And such cute little girls Savvy!


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks girls, we are thrilled to be home with the girls!

Congrats want2be and Raspberry!! 

Congrats to the girls that made it to February! I can't wait to see who has the first baby!


----------



## RaspberryK

Wnt2beAMom congratulations to you xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Wonderful news Savvy! 

Xx


----------



## cckarting

Congrats on your boy wanttobeamom! Beautiful girls savvy!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Gorgeous girls Savvy! So cute x


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats Wnt2be!

I'm finally in the single digits and so ready!! No major symptoms other than horrible sleep, stuffy nose, BH, and pain moving. Next appt. is on Tuesday.


----------



## Pens

Still pregnant here. Really hope I'm not one of the unlucky ones that will end up with a March baby :cry:

Congratulations Wnt2b xx


----------



## Feronia

I'm really expecting that this will be my month! I mean, I'd have to go to 41+4 for this to be a March baby. That's totally possible, but I'm hoping that since I went at 40+4 with DD that I won't go that late. :coffee: I'm sure we'll get a few people in early March with later Feb. due dates though!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How are you going, swan? I just found myself wondering whether your absence over the last couple of days means a super bowl/Feb 1 baby is on the cards? :)


----------



## Feronia

Swan is still pregnant the last time I talked to her a few hours ago. Maybe she's watching the super bowl? :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Swan is still pregnant the last time I talked to her a few hours ago. Maybe she's watching the super bowl? :haha:

:) yes, she probably has better things to do than trawl BnB. (I currently do not!) I can't understand what my own body us up to, so should likely refrain from trying to understand others!! ;)


----------



## Captain

Happy February ladies!!

Congratulations Wnt2beAMom!! And Savvy, your little girls are gorgeous, thanks for sharing pics!!

Well DH is home two weeks today! Baby is tucked right into my left side and the only thing I have to report is that she does NOT like me laying on my left side one bit :haha:


----------



## Pens

I've been up all night with severe heartburn and still have it now. Nothing seems to be working to get rid of it :( I also got some really strange pains last night that I haven't had before. It was sort of an intense achey pain but it was also like a big burn all in the bottom of my belly. It only happened a couple of times and only lasted for a couple of seconds both times but out of all the weird feelings I've been getting down there lately this one was certainly different!


----------



## jmandrews

I can't tell if what I've been having is early labor or what's happening. I have a dr appt Ina few hours so we will see. I've been having tons of contractions all night. I times them the past hour. I had 9 to 11 contractions but nothing with a strict pattern. There were a couple questionable ones. I felt like crap all day yesterday. Felt like I had the flu. Right now my lower back and hips hurt and I get shooting pains down my legs during contractions. I was induced with my DD so no idea what to expect.


----------



## MiniBump

I've been getting similar pains Pens, I think it's either pressure from baby or it happens when I need to 'go' (sorry for TMI!). Hasn't been a sign of anything for me!

Someone had a baby girl this morning (posted in FB group) but not sure who yet, need to find out!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Here is baby Trevor for you all :) Thanks for the congrats :)
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1422876950279.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc126

Wnt2be, he's gorgeous!

Savvy, beautiful girls :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Here is baby Trevor for you all :) Thanks for the congrats :)

He's gorgeous! xx


----------



## bounceyboo

hes so cute congrats hun :)

37 weeks today whoop come on baby im dying to meet you :)


----------



## MissEyre

He's so cute, Wnt2be! Congrats!!


----------



## bubbamadness

Thursday was admitted to hospital to be monitored due to high blood pressure. Was there overnight and started on medication, then sent home due to no other symptoms or protein. 

Today! Came in for my check up and have been admitted again. High blood pressure still, and protein in my urine this time. Had more bloods taken and being monitored. Have been given a steroid shot and have to have more incase baby has to come before 39 weeks and lungs may not be mature enough. Dont really know how to feel, hate being on medication. 

So my little man might be here this week! X


----------



## Megamegan

I'm loving seeing all of the beautiful little babies being born. I'm due at the END of the month so I'll be hanging with the rest of you who are wondering who else is pregnant still :)

Another snow day for me, sitting and drinking my RRLT and catching up on Downton Abbey :) I'm trying reeeeeally hard to accept the fact that I could have 3 or more weeks of pregnancy left. 37 weeks tomorrow. No signs of labor at all, but I'm hoping baby is moving down a bit because I feel him on my cervix more consistently... I just have to keep myself occupied with little countdowns... my next appt is a week from today, then probably another growth scan (did I mention on here that he's huge? Estimated weight at 36+2 was 9 lbs 3 oz... yes I know they can be super off but my friends at this hospital seem to have had pretty accurate results with this tech).

Hope we can all remain sane a little while longer!!


----------



## MellyH

When did everyone's milk come in? We're on day 4abd no sign of it yet :( I was getting colostrum the first few days when I squeezed but now I'm not even getting that. I feel so bad for them, sucking for so long and not getting anything!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh Melly i hope it comes in soon! I delivered on Wednesday afternoon and had my milk in by Friday evening. I still had to top up (and continue to do so as it works for us) with formula to build their weights back up because the jaundice just zapped them of all energy for feeding and i needed them to eat more to flush the toxins out!


----------



## MiniBump

It can take 2-5 days Melly and can be gradual - it doesn't always result in 'Dolly Parton' boobs. Just do plenty of skin to skin, massage and feeding. Try hand-expression with massage or, if you're still in hospital, ask to borrow the pump (or use your own) for between feeds and, possibly, see the lactation consultant if there is one just to check the babies are latching on well.

Congrats Wnt2beAMom!!


----------



## Captain

Wnt2beAMom, little Trevor is so cute! Thanks for sharing!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone experiencing symptoms!


----------



## christina1612

Megamegan, I'm with you, not due till the 27th but have my c section scheduled for 24th and no signs of her coming early.


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, they told me it could take 2-5 days for the milk to come in. Just keep breastfeeding/pumping. I was pumping every 2 hours those first two days to get my supply going. Lots of skin to skin is good too. They told me to pump right after I did skin to skin with the babies. Try your best not to stress and also try to get as much rest as possible - that is what I was told was best for milk supply. 

Does anyone exclusively pump here? Unfortunately since mine were born so early I have to fortify my breastmilk and make it 24 calories instead of the normal 20 calories that breastmilk usually is. I am glad that I can still give them breastmilk even if I can't exclusively breastfeed.


----------



## ttc126

Melly, I don't know if anyone has told you but magnesium sulphate delays milk coming in. I had to be on it 72hrs during and after ds1 and my milk took every bit of 6 days to come in. Don't worry it should be in tomorrow.


----------



## EMYJC

Congratulations Raspberry and Want2bemom. Gorgeous pics of the twins. I'm still here. 11 days till due date. Can barely walk. Latest I'll go is 23rd feb as have c section booked for then if
Nothing happens! X


----------



## MellyH

Ahhhh TTC, no one had mentioned that. I was on the drip for about that long. 

Thanks for the advice, everyone! It's hard to pump lots AND rest lots. :lol: I will increase my pumping today.


----------



## RaspberryK

Mine didn't come in until early hours of Fri and ds was born early hours the previous Sunday. 
This time around I can tell it's already started at less than 48 hours. 
Xx


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I shall probably be one of the last ones here. Baby number 3 and my other two were 13 days late and 9 days Late So jealous of all u lovely ladies who have had your babies I want to meet mine now.


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, I remembered one more thing that really worked for me. When I pumped I sat next to one of the twins (or look at a picture)...I really think that helped me the first few days and I produced a lot more milk when I did that. Enjoy your twins!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Savvy i had to add 'top ups' to our feeds to. The jaundice really took it's toll, especially on Oliver who was so weak we was unable to breast feed. Their weights dropped massively and under pediatrician care we were given a minimum amount each feed they had to take. I still do a mixture of breast and formula because it works for us, made daddy feel more involved being able to do the top ups. oliver went back to the breast no problem, and so far we have not had any issues over nipple and bottle confusion :thumbup:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Good question Melly. And I didn't know that about the magnesium sulphate. I had to be on that for 24hrs after birth. No milk from me yet, and little Trev just had his first pink pee. He ate pretty much every hour last night...


----------



## savvysaver

Shells, I am glad that your boys are still able to nurse and didn't get nipple confusion. As much as I dislike pumping and mixing up "cocktails" (what I call their bottles)...I find it nice to have my husband feed them or my mom. It looks like they need the increased calories for at least another month or two. 

My twins are 8 weeks old today! I can't believe it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I had a bit of a dramatic doctors appointment today... I have what she has deemed "mild obstetric cholestasis". And we had scheduled an induction for Wednesday. Today she thought I looked good and we should wait another week to induce (aka go from 38-39 weeks). I was sort of nervous but won over in the appointment... but then got home and just felt like I had made a terrible decision. All of my intuition was screaming to have the baby sooner rather than later. 

I called back and was terrified she wouldn't move the date back. But, thankfully I have a wonderful doctor who listened and let me go back to this week. I am kind of nervous about the induction, but I just feel like the risks of waiting outweigh the benefits. I also feel like OC puts all the risks onto the baby vs. Induction mostly introducing risks to me. So, 26 hours and I will be checking into hospital. Eep.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

The day has finally arrived!! C-section day :)

Have to go in for 7.30am and I'm 1st, 2nd or 3rd depending if there's emergencies etc. Hopefully will have my boy by 12pm today x


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck shamz! Hope they don't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## MiniBump

Good luck Shamz and SurpriseBub! Look forward to your announcements! x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Best of luck Shamz!!

I'm 37 weeks today; 2 weeks and 2 days to go for me! :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

Good luck to everyone having a section or induction this week . I really want baby to come noe I have mw at 11am and a scan on thurs in the ideal world bsby will come today or thues st the latest or wait til sun or mon after my dd birthday, she told me she doesnt want a baby for her birthday lol


----------



## MellyH

Good luck Shsmz and SurpriseBub!!! Can't wait to hear the news :)

My milk came in! Haha. Was literally sitting in the LC appt crying about it and she's like, let's have a look, gives my boob a squeeze and BAM! Milk starts coming out. I was so embarrassed. :lol:


----------



## ttc126

Shamz, good luck!!!!! :)

Surprise, I personally think you did the right thing. Good for you for listening to your intuition. I overheard a conversation in the hall during one of my high risk appointments. The perinatalogist was discussing a patient with possible cholestsasis. He said "If it were my family member I would induce before 38 weeks. Most still births happen 38 to 40 weeks from this so that's what I'd tell my family member." I thought it might be comforting to hear that. Good luck to you! 

Melly, that's so funny! But I'm so glad your milk is here now :)


----------



## EMYJC

Surprise bub and shamz best of luck x I really think I'll go over. No signs at all.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Haha Melly I bet your relieved! I remember crying about my milk when my little girl was in the NICU but it eventually came and was such a relief! I remember I was so worried I couldn't sleep lol


----------



## savvysaver

Good luck Surprise and Shamz! 

Melly, So glad your milk came in...those LC are magical sometimes! I am very thankful for the many visits from the LC at our hospital, I learned so much!


----------



## Pens

Good luck surprise and shamz :hugs: 

I know I've got 3 weeks left but I feel like I'm just going to be pregnant forever! I just can't see myself going into labour. I've had shooting pains, achey pains and heaviness for weeks now so I don't see it going anywhere soon, this is my first though so maybe I'm just clueless! I am just so ready to meet my baby now. 

I have an active birth class and a hospital tour tonight, not too sure what to expect. It's been snowing all morning here too and I'm hoping it doesn't decide to keep up, I really don't want to go into labour when there's snow, I'll end up giving birth in the car!


----------



## bubbamadness

Good luck Shamz and surprise! More babies, yay! X


----------



## MissEyre

Best of luck Shamz and Surprisebub! Keep us updated.

I am 39 weeks today and have an appointment in a few hours. Not sure of what I'm expecting other than to make sure that baby is still head down and that things are progressing. I'm so ready to have this baby in my arms instead of my belly.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck to those having babies this week!! Can't wait to see more pictures :)

Melly so glad your milk has come in, it's such a wonderful sight to see :)


----------



## Captain

Best of luck Shamz and Surprise! Hope everything goes well for you both! And Melly, great news about your milk coming in, such a relief I bet :)

Having a bit of cabin fever here lately so I'm trying to think of somewhere I can escape to for a good couple of hours..guaranteed once I get there I'll feel exhausted and wish I was on my couch with my feet up :haha:


----------



## EMYJC

Saw midwife today. She said I have a big baby in there. 90% percentile! I'll tkae
It with a pinch of salt though as can't be that accurate without a scan. They said my son was only 4lb when they scanned me before having him at 34+6 and he xamd
Out at 6lb 2 though so there is a chance
I'll have a bruiser! Not engaged yet. Apparently he's on the brim!


----------



## jmandrews

Had my appt yesterday. She said I haven't made any change. Still a finger tip dilated and 0% effaced. So disappointed because I was in so much pain and exhausted from having false labor over the weekend. I thought for sure I had at least made progress. At this point I feel that I'll be regnant forever. 

Feeling extremely exhausted today. Hoping to catch a nap when DD does.


----------



## Feronia

I'm glad your milk came in, melly! The circumstances are pretty funny! :)

So I've been checking my own cervix like last time whenever I think something might be happening. I'm 3cm dilated and fairly effaced, but I think baby is only at a 0 station -- which is GOOD! Here's why: I'm fairly certain I felt the baby's orbital ridge through my cervix, which would mean another brow presentation. :( And also an explanation for the prodromal labour. I will talk to my midwife about it when I see her tomorrow in terms of positions I can do that might help the baby engage properly. 
Also, today I woke up with what looks like my bloody show, but since I was checking my cervix (and we also had sex) I don't really think it's anything. But I'm inflating my birth tub today just in case!


----------



## crysshae

I tried checking my cervix a couple days ago and couldn't find it. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Welcome to the world Azaiah Daniel Agyeman Rowland. Born on February 3rd At 11.26am, weighing 8lbs 1oz &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 2nd time

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Welcome to the world Azaiah Daniel Agyeman Rowland. Born on February 3rd At 11.26am, weighing 8lbs 1oz &#10084;&#65039;

Woow congrats your baby looks like his scan oic.


----------



## MiniBump

Awww congratulations Shamz, he's gorgeous! x


----------



## bubbamadness

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Welcome to the world Azaiah Daniel Agyeman Rowland. Born on February 3rd At 11.26am, weighing 8lbs 1oz &#10084;&#65039;

Aww, so cute, congratulations. Beautiful xxx


----------



## cckarting

Shamz he's perfect! Such a beautiful baby


----------



## River54

Congrats!


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, shamz! So cute!

crysshae, sometimes you just can't reach. It has to move from a posterior to an anterior position before labour begins and I can't personally reach mine until it's more anterior. Sometimes it's easier than other times -- I find putting one leg up on my bathtub helps me reach the most.


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Shamz :)


----------



## crysshae

Congrats Shamz! He's beautiful. 

Thanks Feronia. I've checked it for ovulation but never for dilation. Figured that meant it was not getting ready yet. Mine never seems to dilate until I'm actually in labor.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you all xx


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Shamz!!

Well I ended up driving up island today, there's a British import store I love calling into once a month or so to get some things I miss so I went there. Friends of mine had told me about a great thrift store in the same town so I looked it up on Google maps and while I did, I saw a little children's consignment store nearby so called in. Oh my WORD it was amazing! Sadly it was about to close down any day but it did mean that the items were even cheaper! I got a huge haul and was starting to feel bad at how much I picked up while I was in the line up..but it only came to $16 total! Yay! :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, shamz!! Just gorgeous :)


----------



## Izzie74

Shamz - congratulations on your little bundle.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats shamz! He is adorable!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Very cute shamz!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congrats Shamz!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Shamz! So cute :)
That's awesome you got those deals Captain!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Glad your milk came in Melly :)
Mine is here now too. DS was taking like 40min feeds before, but now he seems good with just 10 minutes...I don't know if that is good or not....
Also, he went about 24hrs without a pee....I was getting worried but he tried to pee on my mom just a minute ago lol
He is a bit jaundiced so I'm being a worried mommy on whether he is eating and peeing enough. He is a pro at pooping though, haha!


----------



## MellyH

Huge congrats, Shamz!!!

Wnt2beAMom - I have to take Hugo and Clara in every other day for weight checks which is helping with my worries that they're eating enough. Do you have access to a scale?

Captain, I miss the Aussie product store I used to live near in the Bay Area. I haven't found the equivalent in LA yet! But I can totally share your joy at those couple of products that fill the little void in your heart being so far from home.


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, Shamz!


----------



## Captain

Melly if that's the official choice of names for the twins then how lovely!! Strange to read them being called something other than Bruce and Sheila though :haha:

Well as I was in bed reading last night I had some pains quite low down, best I can describe them as is period-like cramping. I tried timing them using an app but I wasn't very good at it, at one point they were lasting around a minute with a 5-10 minute interval and although they were getting a little worse each time, they were still very very mild. This started at around 10:30pm and by midnight I just went to sleep as they were so inconsistent. I woke up at 4AM again and could still feel it on and off, but even less consistent than before. I never got back to sleep properly after that so at 10AM now, I am sooooo tired!

A little excited to have actually had something happen, but a little nervous about what's next and DH not being home for another 10 days... luckily I have a Dr's appointment later today.

Oh yeah, and another thing was when I woke up at 4AM, I was quite..damp down there (sorry, horrible way to put it I know). I was by no means soaked but it was a lot more than I usually wake up to and just very watery. Something else I'll have to bring up at my appointment later.


----------



## Pens

Congratulations shamz :)


----------



## 2nd time

Captian keeo an eye on the pains but try not to worry I have been going ti bed and getting oains for a few dayz they seem to go by the time I wake up hope your dr can reassure you


----------



## MellyH

Hopefully it's just a slow practice build up to the real thing in 10 days, Captain!


----------



## jmandrews

Captain said:


> Melly if that's the official choice of names for the twins then how lovely!! Strange to read them being called something other than Bruce and Sheila though :haha:
> 
> Well as I was in bed reading last night I had some pains quite low down, best I can describe them as is period-like cramping. I tried timing them using an app but I wasn't very good at it, at one point they were lasting around a minute with a 5-10 minute interval and although they were getting a little worse each time, they were still very very mild. This started at around 10:30pm and by midnight I just went to sleep as they were so inconsistent. I woke up at 4AM again and could still feel it on and off, but even less consistent than before. I never got back to sleep properly after that so at 10AM now, I am sooooo tired!
> 
> 
> 
> A little excited to have actually had something happen, but a little nervous about what's next and DH not being home for another 10 days... luckily I have a Dr's appointment later today.
> 
> Oh yeah, and another thing was when I woke up at 4AM, I was quite..damp down there (sorry, horrible way to put it I know). I was by no means soaked but it was a lot more than I usually wake up to and just very watery. Something else I'll have to bring up at my appointment later.


This sounds exactly like what I am having. Period like cramps and a lot of discharge. :) all good signs that our bodies are prepping for the real deal. My dr told me that my body is prepping to efface.


----------



## crysshae

Keep an eye on the pains and time them if they seem to get closer together or more intense. 

I was dilated to a 1 today, so the doctor set an induction date of the 12th.


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Just got back from the Dr's and he said just as much, he said he _could_ check me if it would put me at ease but I didn't feel the need to. He poked and prodded pretty hard to figure out her positioning and now I think I'm getting payback for it, I feel like she's in there going "let's see if you like it" she's so active :haha:


----------



## Feronia

After 37 weeks, the increasing pain with contractions is totally normal and a good sign that your cervix is preparing. This is because a ton of oxytocin receptor sites on your uterus form and open up near the end of pregnancy, so it becomes easier and easier for BHs to trigger and be stronger as well. It's great for toning your uterus and making little changes in your cervix (effacing, thinning, some dilating), so keep an eye on them for consistency and a building of strength, but don't get excited every time it starts happening. :haha: 

I had a good appointment today! Apparently baby dropped and is fully engaged! I measured 37 weeks last Thursday, but today I measured 35, which was hilarious. She almost couldn't find the baby's head since it's so low in my pelvis! Ahh, if only that meant labour was just around the corner.


----------



## MellyH

Haha, Feronia, at my last growth scan the technician was like 'Here's her heart... Where's her head??'


----------



## SurpriseBub

Baby is here! :) :) :) :) :)

My induction took 24 from start to finish, and we were lucky to have such wonderful care. She had drops in her heart tones after contractions and was getting very tired when it was at the end of pushing, so we ended up needing forceps and then she came out with the cord around her neck twice... So, so thankful for wonderful medical care and our gorgeous baby girl. they handled everything perfectly and even kept me of all people calm through it all. 

Can't get enough of seeing her twitches and movements that I know I felt in utero. :)

For any other first timers still waiting... it really wasn't that bad. It was all quite surreal. My only tip is to let yourself decide how to do things in the moment. I had originally wanted no epidural... that went out the window after 12 sleepless (overnight) hours of contractions, and I in no way regret changing my mind. :flower:

Can't wait to see who is next. Thank you ladies for being such wonderful people to share this journey with :) :) :)


----------



## MellyH

Congratulations on Sloane's arrival!!! It sounds like you handled it so well, given how it went. Big hugs!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations surprisebub. 

I'd agree that changing from your plan in the moment is fine. I did! You have to go with how you feel in the moment.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Surprisebub! Glad everyone is doing well. Its so cool comparing the movements to what was felt in utero! And like you said a plan is made to be adjustable in the moment :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks Melly....I am hoping to get him weighed tomorrow...well today really..haha its 1:50am here right now. I think all is good...he is a very strong efficient sucker but falls asleep..so I'm just getting used to having to relatch him a bunch before he is actually full.....but Oh! My boobs!! Haha they haven't ever been too full or hard for him to latch...just feel so full to me...just something to get used to I think.....


----------



## Pens

Congratulations surprise! 

Midwife appointment today, I'm hoping she'll tell me she's engaging, she was on the brim a couple of weeks ago and I've had tonnes of pains so I'm hoping something has progressed!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Surprisebub!!!! It's the most amazing experience! Enjoy your sweet baby girl! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## cckarting

Congrats surprise! Were on our way to the hospital to have our baby! 4 hrs or so and baby will be here :)


----------



## MellyH

Wheeeeeeeeee good luck cck!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ahhh so exciting, cckarting!!! Best of luck :)

Thanks for the congratulations, ladies. Absolutely on cloud 9. :) I will get a picture in the next couple of days for sure!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Surprisebub and good luck cckarting xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations surprisebub!! :) Good luck CCkarting!!


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Surprise!!

Good luck cckarting!

Anyone else? It is getting exciting around here!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations surprise!! And best of luck cck!

2 weeks today and it shall be my turn!! :happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats Surprise!!! Woohoo!

Cckarting good luck! I'm sure it will go great!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats surprise :) :) :) Love the name Sloane by the way :)

Good luck cck :)


----------



## crysshae

Congrats surprise!

Good luck Cckarting!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Surprise!!

Good luck cckarting x


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Surprise!!

And best of luck cckarting! It's getting sooo exciting here!! :headspin::wohoo:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats surprisebub! Best of luck cck!


----------



## MissEyre

Congratulations surprisebub! Looking forward to seeing picture of all of these little ones.

Good luck cckarting!


----------



## 2nd time

I had a good growth scan today they showed me that babies head is already in rirect contact with my cervix which is nice and short so my contraction like pains sre prob the real thing just latant phase


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations surprise. 

Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm not entirely sure what made me think I'd find it easier to update the front page once baby arrived. 

I'm completely wrecked today, dh has no leave but thankfully called in mother in law reinforcement to take ds so I could have a nap this afternoon. 

Anyway as I've yet to do any updates if you see this post and you've had your baby would you please private message the details you want popping on the front page and I'll update from there.


----------



## Pens

Midwife went well today. Baby is 3/5ths engaged and very low which explains the many pains and a lot of pressure I've been feeling. Hope it isn't long left for me now!


----------



## Captain

So DH has had a snow storm in the area he's working in today.. he text me a couple of hours a go to say they've closed the highway between where he works and the town where the airport's at. I'm sure it won't stay closed for long but my god..trying not to have a complete anxiety attack at the thought of him being stranded there when he needs to come home.


----------



## MellyH

Try not to stress over it, Captain. There's plenty of time for things to go well.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Is anyone overdue yet? My due date is Sunday but can't see baby coming then! Csection booked a week on Sunday eek!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Jbaby90 doesn't really come on this thread anymore but she had a baby girl Feb 6th! She was team yellow the whole time too :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

It'll be okay Captain. :) I think I remember you mentioning where he flies to for work once....and it's not that bad here....we've seen much worse :) :) :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

My little bundle of joy Eliana Xanthe Clara was born 12.41 lunchtime on 3rd February by caesarean section, due to being frank breech. She's such a chilled out little thing, you barely know you've got her. We came home yesterday and my eldest is thrilled with her little sister. 

I've moved onto formula feeding her. I tried bf, but same thing happened as with my previous daughter, even though she was latched correctly and my technique and positioning were correct, it was just too painful and my nipples became cracked and bleeding after just a few feeds. I have really really sensitive nipples, so that's probably why! My milk has come in now, so I'm a bit uncomfortable, but enjoying my baby so much more now I'm not dreading every feed! 

Congratulations for everyone else who has had babies while I've been away!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats MrsPoodle. I remember before saying that our sections were on the same day. Our bubbas share a birthday :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats mrs poodle x


----------



## MiniBump

Congrats again MrsPoodle! As an aside, if you really wanted to breastfeed, get some help because the nipples really shouldn't be involved in breastfeeding so something was off if you're cracked and bleeding, no matter how right you think everything was. Sensitive or not, baby should be bypassing the nipples so there should be ways of making it more comfortable for you and it's not too late to try again. If you're happy to FF then good luck dealing with the milk, hope it's not too uncomfortable!

Congratulations to the other new mummies, starting to lose track now, there's so many coming! Another announcement on the FB group too but I'll leave it for the mama to put it on here. :baby:


----------



## MoonLove

Congratulations MrsPoodle!! :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Congratulations MrsPoodle and jdbaby!!!


----------



## bounceyboo

bumblebeexo said:


> Congratulations surprise!! And best of luck cck!
> 
> 2 weeks today and it shall be my turn!! :happydance:

me too going in Wednesday the 18th for a C-section and dh birthday is the 20th!so excite I cant wait to meet my baby boy :D

big congrats to everyone whos had babies the past few days!

does anyone have tons of discharge like watery or creamy? and on top of that I feel really period-y, lots of bh and a bit off I never went into labour myself with ds but I wonder if all this means anything?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations ladies on your new arrivals :) xx

I'm not trying to change anyone's mind about BF, absolutely 100% a personal choice, but While me and my little ones were learning how to latch (both with tongue ties!), my nipples became so sore, cracked and bleeding... and if it hadn't been for this gel i would likely have given up, the pain was horrific - the hospital had samples of this for me to use, this one is not a gimmick, it really really works!! https://www.mothercare.com/Lansinoh-HPA®-Lanolin-Nipple-Cream-40ml/487436,default,pd.html

Honestly saved me from giving up and i'm so glad i persevered because now it's the best feeling in the world. So if you are a first timer and thinking fo BF i recommend that, regardless of the price, you get that gel and apply it after every feed! No need to wash it off, it's fab!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I have heard wonders about that cream shells, think I'm going to get some! I never BF my DD so the whole breastfeeding thing is going to be new to me.


----------



## MellyH

That's the same stuff they sent me home with, shells! It does seem to help.


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations mrs.poodle xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Mrs poodle.


----------



## savvysaver

I have a different spin on breastfeeding since I wasn't able to and am still not really able to breastfeed my twins. I had my mind made up throughout my pregnancy to only breastfeed....no bottles/no pacifiers...well that didn't happen when I had them two months early. I was forced to pump and tube/bottle feed the girls. Even now I am forced to bottle feed them because of their low birth weights they need to have something added to my breastmilk to make it higher in calories. I can breastfeed them if I wish, but I still need to make sure they reach their feed goal each day so that they continue to properly gain weight. So I am pumping to provide milk. I could just give them formula, but to me giving them breastmilk is very important so I would rather pump 8x a day. It is tiring and hard to do but to me it is well worth it. I think every mother can choose what is best in her situation, breastfeeding/pumping isn't for everyone. I will say that I do have to supplement with a bit of formula a day since I do not produce enough milk for both twins. I usually need about 2 bottles of formula a day. There is nothing wrong with formula either!

Pumping is just another option for those who are unable to breastfeed. I usually pump while feeding one twin with a bottle and my husband feeds the other twin. Whatever you choose, know that you are doing what is right for your family and that is all that matters! Take care of yourself and snuggle with your new baby!


----------



## Feronia

Pumping is such hard work, props to you ladies for persevering through that. :flower:

Congrats to everyone who has had babies in the past few days! I haven't kept up as much since DD has been sick and I had a migraine for 24 hours, but yay -- so exciting to see so many babies coming!


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, MrsPoodle!! 

I'm starting to feel like one of the few that is still pregnant, and we're not even halfway through Feb.


----------



## smawfl

Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived! 

I'm still here, full term today. So happy to get here!


----------



## christina1612

Im still here, full term today too. Got regular tightenings last night that started to become painful but stopped once i had a bath. Really need this one to arrive now, got my c section booked for 24th but cant wait that long! My 2 year old must sense that things are about to change because he has turned into a monster! Screaming and winging constantly, always being naughty and wont listen to me, doesnt want to know me if daddys around and daddy cant go anywhere without him! Hes wearing us both out physically and mentally.


----------



## EMYJC

Im still here. 39 weeks today and no signs. I am absolutely exhausted and feeling guilty on DS1 as I am so crabby and can hardly do anything with him. :(


----------



## Captain

Shells - Was glad to see the cream in your link was the same stuff I'd already bought! I've had sensitive/sore nipples all through the pregnancy so I picked up that cream a couple of weeks a go and use it after every shower. I'm already seeing/feeling a difference so hopefully it makes a difference when it comes time to breastfeed.

Thanks for all the messages of reassurance about DH, I do feel a bit better after having my little pity party last night! They had a ton of more snow last night but the storm should be rolling out this evening and it should be warming up throughout the week there. First he gets hospitalized then get snowed in due to a storm..I wonder what else the world wants to throw at me before this baby arrives :haha:

Oh, and congratulations to everyone who's had babies this week.. it was a busy one and hard to keep up with!!


----------



## MissEyre

Glad to see that there are some of us still waiting together. I hate the idea of going over my due date, but I have a feeling that this baby is bound and determined to pick her own birthday.


----------



## bumblebeexo

My belly button 'popped' today! It never did at all with DD. It looks so weird! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Well its dd1s 5th birthday on sunday her party is tomorrow so will have ten kids round my new house whivh is still full of hodes im having pains tojihht and lots of mogement dd realy doesnt want to share her hirthday so I uope baby stsys put till monday


----------



## Megamegan

I'm also still around, 37+3 today. My doctor says I'm 50% effaced and not dilated yet. But she says she's pretty darn sure he's atleast 8 lbs in there right now (scan measured 9 lbs 3 oz) and said she'd be happy to see him come any day. She wants me to do another scan at 39 weeks to see if he's grown substantially, and if so, she wants me to consider scheduling a c-section. I'm extremely reluctant to just schedule a c-section, so I'm going to continue with trying to help things along with nipple stimulation, clary sage oil, bouncing on the ball, and sex. And I'm going to be doing my hypnosis and relaxation to envision the contractions beginning and I also hear tension can prevent labor from starting- well lord knows I am a tense person so I need to really try to chill out. 

Loving the Facebook page, it makes things ten times easier to keep up with people and check during the day when I can't get to my computer :)


----------



## Feronia

For those of you worried about having big babies -- big babies can and are born vaginally all the time! Most of the time if your body makes a baby that big, it can birth a baby that big (aside from structural complications or things like GD). 

Just today in the maternity care discussion group I'm in, an OB announced that a client of his birthed a 12lb, 13oz baby vaginally at 42+6 weeks!!


----------



## MellyH

Sending lots of sympathetic hugs out to everyone waiting on their bubbas. I hope they all come on convenient dates for themselves and for you!


----------



## RaspberryK

I know I've not been saying much but I'm backing up Feronia here, do not worry about Birthing a big baby, my 10lb3oz baby came out just fine and 7lb13oz baby was not any easier and was actually more painful. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Same here- big hugs to everyone still excitedly awaiting! The only thing I think i missed being induced was that excitement of "I think it is time!" Hoping you all get those perfect moments. 

I really feel that mother knows best, so stick to your guns if you feel you know what is right, megan. :hugs: the only thing re: size I would seriously consider is whether I would prefer potential forceps/vacuum or a c/s. I think a big baby makes all of those more likely (more likely of course doesn't mean will happen!) I was hovering in emergency c/s territory because of baby's heart rate. In the end they did forceps to get her out quickly and in that sense I regret nothing. I do wonder what I would have chosen if I had known it was likely to be forceps or a c/s. As always there are pros and cons to both. I guess the one thing is booking a c/s = definite c/s vs a maybe assisted delivery. Just a thought. Hopefully none of this comes up for you.

Thanks for all the congrats, ladies. We had a rough night last night... but i can't be anything but happy when I see that little face! Will try and post a pic. :) 

I have an embarrassing question- for those on a second baby/already delivered... did you pee yourself after delivery? I can't really tell what is happening, but think I might be involuntarily leaking urine. My dr thinks it is just temporary, but I am obviously none too pleased! Just wondering if it happened to you and if so, for how long? Are you/did you do anything to help fix it? I am doing mini kegels for the moment...


----------



## MellyH

Oh yeah, the first few days I was leaking. Now it has sorted itself out.


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, it sounds like you have a uterine or bladder prolapse, which is linked to forceps delivery. You should definitely see a pelvic floor physio because leaking urine isn't normal, and a physio can as assess you and help you fix it! :flower:

If you want to avoid the chances of forceps and vacuum delivery, there are some definite things you can do. Avoiding an epidural and remaining active and upright are the biggest things, moreso than worrying about the size of your baby.


----------



## ttc126

Hey everyone :) Cheering for everyone waiting for their little ones!!!! :) 

Holy moly an almost 13lb baby??? Yikes!!!! :)

How is nursing going for those who have chosen that route? We are having lots of difficulties here but trying to power through. I won't give up! A question though... with my first, I could always feel my letdown. It didn't hurt and was almost pleasant. This time my letdown has gotten increasingly more painful. It feels like shards of glass trying to rip through my.entire chest down to my ribs and arm pits. It goes away but it happens multiple times during a feeding, multiple times during pumping, and whenever I think of baby, or either of my ds cry! I literally want to scream it hurts so bad. I've googled and it suggested mastitis but I have no fever at all and no plugged ducts, no lingering pain. When letdown stops, it's done. Any thoughts?


----------



## xxyjadexx

Surprisebub I had the urine problem after my baby! I actually full on wet myself a few times in the hospital (embarassing) but after a few days I was fine.


----------



## jmandrews

Still very much pregnant here.
Officially 38 weeks since it's after midnight here. :)
DH and I's parents are down visiting for The weekend. I really wish Brecken would make an appearance. Can't wait to meet my baby boy.

Bouncey I am also having a lot of discharge watery/creamy at times. Haven't lost any plug yet. Having period like cramps off and on, lightening, and BH are a lot more uncomfortable now. I have an appt on Monday. Anxious to see if I have made any progress.


----------



## bounceyboo

^ thanks hun im in Tuesday for my check up but they don't check you here unless you ask for a sweep, im getting a csection but secretly hoping I can go into labour myself and baby isn't too big like last time and have him myself.....wishful thinking!!

good luck with your appointment and enjoy the weekend with the parents :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies worried about birthing a big baby... did you see the news today?? A lady who didn't know she was pregnant until 35 weeks has given birth vaginally to a 14lb 1oz baby boy!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-trimester-giver-birth-14-POUND-baby-boy.html


----------



## NickieMcG

So quick update from me, im 38 weeks today, saw Dr's yesterday and i was 1cm but cervix still quite hard. She gave me a sweep and to be honest it was actually ok and did not hurt at all which i was surprised about. The plan is to assess me again on Monday with a view to inducing me early so yeehaa. But have definitely just lost my plug a few minutes ago so things could be happening all by themselves!!!! Mum is flying up tomorrow so lets hope i can keep my legs crossed til she arrives as i really want her and dh with me. 

So excited &#128512;&#128522;&#128514;&#128512;


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck NickieMcG!


----------



## Pens

Congratulations to everyone that's had their babies and good luck to those who will be soon. It's all been a bit manic on here so I've lost track on what's going on!


----------



## 2nd time

I survived a birthday party for my dd and 13 others without going into labour now I just have to relax and wait for baby stress does not cover how I feel rightnow


----------



## xxyjadexx

Haha 2nd time I bet the party being over is a relief!


----------



## 2nd time

xxyjadexx said:


> Haha 2nd time I bet the party being over is a relief!

It id abit but its her real birthday tomorrow and shr keeps saying she wont share ol


----------



## Pens

I was going to start drinking red raspberry leaf tea but I couldn't find any in the shops near me so now I'm looking at evening primrose oil capsules. 
Is it too late for me to start taking them to have a good effect? I'll be 38 weeks on Monday and worry I've left it a bit late. I don't really want to insert them vaginally, will that make a major difference if I just swallow them? And what MG capsules do I buy and how many do I take a day?
Sorry for all of the questions, I don't have a clue!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Pens said:


> I was going to start drinking red raspberry leaf tea but I couldn't find any in the shops near me so now I'm looking at evening primrose oil capsules.
> Is it too late for me to start taking them to have a good effect? I'll be 38 weeks on Monday and worry I've left it a bit late. I don't really want to insert them vaginally, will that make a major difference if I just swallow them? And what MG capsules do I buy and how many do I take a day?
> Sorry for all of the questions, I don't have a clue!

I was going to look into the evening primrose oil, but got scared off by reading up on them...this in particular is the link that put me off: 
https://vbacfacts.com/2012/11/13/evening-primrose-oil-dont-use-it-if-you-are-pregnant/ 

So don't let my fear scare you off... but just wanted to share! It seems some midwives recommend them, some dont. Can you call your dr or midwife to see what they think? I would guess they would know suggested dosage etc if they are happy to give the go ahead!


----------



## Pens

SurpriseBub said:


> Pens said:
> 
> 
> I was going to start drinking red raspberry leaf tea but I couldn't find any in the shops near me so now I'm looking at evening primrose oil capsules.
> Is it too late for me to start taking them to have a good effect? I'll be 38 weeks on Monday and worry I've left it a bit late. I don't really want to insert them vaginally, will that make a major difference if I just swallow them? And what MG capsules do I buy and how many do I take a day?
> Sorry for all of the questions, I don't have a clue!
> 
> I was going to look into the evening primrose oil, but got scared off by reading up on them...this in particular is the link that put me off:
> https://vbacfacts.com/2012/11/13/evening-primrose-oil-dont-use-it-if-you-are-pregnant/
> 
> So don't let my fear scare you off... but just wanted to share! It seems some midwives recommend them, some dont. Can you call your dr or midwife to see what they think? I would guess they would know suggested dosage etc if they are happy to give the go ahead!Click to expand...

Thanks Surprise, I'm gonna look into a bit more and I'll text my midwife and see what she suggests! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the post partum Urine feedback, ladies. (Such glamour!) 

I think this article summed up what I think is happening: https://www.babycenter.com/body-changes-after-childbirth#articlesection3 

(in case anyone else is in the same boat and worried!)

I will keep an eye out for anything serious... but i think it is already quite a lot better as swelling etc goes down. The Dr talked me through delivery the following day, and the way the forceps were used meant little danger of damage to other organs. (I didn't even tear!) Nobody goes in hoping for forceps, but it happened and I am fine with that... I would choose forceps over baby's heart rate dropping every time!


----------



## NickieMcG

Pens said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pens said:
> 
> 
> I was going to start drinking red raspberry leaf tea but I couldn't find any in the shops near me so now I'm looking at evening primrose oil capsules.
> Is it too late for me to start taking them to have a good effect? I'll be 38 weeks on Monday and worry I've left it a bit late. I don't really want to insert them vaginally, will that make a major difference if I just swallow them? And what MG capsules do I buy and how many do I take a day?
> Sorry for all of the questions, I don't have a clue!
> 
> I was going to look into the evening primrose oil, but got scared off by reading up on them...this in particular is the link that put me off:
> https://vbacfacts.com/2012/11/13/evening-primrose-oil-dont-use-it-if-you-are-pregnant/
> 
> So don't let my fear scare you off... but just wanted to share! It seems some midwives recommend them, some dont. Can you call your dr or midwife to see what they think? I would guess they would know suggested dosage etc if they are happy to give the go ahead!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Surprise, I'm gonna look into a bit more and I'll text my midwife and see what she suggests! xClick to expand...

I asked my obstetrician about epo and she said that they don't advise it, but thats just mine. I brought some but wont take it now xxx


----------



## MellyH

Surprise, mine is already much better/basically gone.


----------



## jmandrews

38 weeks today. No baby yet. I went on a long walk today. The weather was beautiful. I was basically on my feet all day, I ate spicy food, and DTD tonight. Wish my baby boy would come! My in laws are here. It would be perfect.


----------



## Leesy

I haven't been active in this thread but thought I would announce Holly arrived on the 6th Feb at 1.11am 7 lb 8 oz and totally gorgeous!


----------



## EMYJC

Congratulations Leesy. :)

I DTD this morning. Hadnt done since NYE. Wasnt the most comfortable I have to say but hopefully it will help shift things along!


----------



## MellyH

Wonderful news, Leesy! Welcome little Holly.


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations leesy xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations leesy


----------



## Gdef

Hi ladies!! I know I haven't been too active on this thread as I've been on the Facebook group almost exclusively, but I would like to introduce you all to Lola Kate Defenbau. Born February 5 at 9:08pm. She weighed 7 lbs 4 oz and was 20 inches long. We are so happy and madly in love with this little girl! But no one is as infatuated with this sweet baby as our 7 yr old DD!! She has been the best big sister in the world!! I hope everyone has been getting along ok!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MellyH

Awwww congrats Gdef, Lola is adorable!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations gdef


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, Leesy! Beautiful name :)

Congrats Gdef- thanks for updating! I had been wondering about you :) it seems that a few people ended up going facebook exclusive!


----------



## Megamegan

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to those of you who reassured me that a big baby is nothing to worry about. At my appt two days ago, my doctor seemed pretty interested in talking me into a c-section, but again I just nodded and said no thanks. I'm trying to remain calm and confident that my birth could go in any direction and natural birth is one of those options. I hate that they even put the ideas into your head of all the dangers, but I know I've done my research and statistics say there's actually no more of a risk of shoulder dystocia in big babies as in small babies, and there's more risk involved in doctor's anticipating big babies, than actually giving birth to big babies. Because they'll be more likely to intervene when it's not necessary. 

All that said, baby is still baking happily, and at this rate I doubt he'll be interested in making an early arrival! Hope everyone is doing great :flower:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## Captain

Yay! More babies! Congratulations :)

One more weeeek until DH is home! He's requested to fly home on Saturday instead of Sunday, it would be one day sooner and the perfect Valentines Day gift, fingers crossed!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations to the latest arrivals!


----------



## christina1612

Congratulations all! How funny Leesy, we are planning to call our girl Holly!


----------



## Pens

Congratulations on the new arrivals.

I'm full of cold today, I feel so run down, I hope it doesn't last. 
Has anyone had any experience with dogs being weird with them before they go into labour? My mums dog has been very off with me since I've been pregnant, won't usually come near me, but today she kept sitting right next to me and sat next to me on the sofa and tucked right into me. She was even like it when my mum was in the room which is really unusual because they're usually glued together.

Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Swanxxsong is in labour (posted on fb page) :) waters broken, 5cm and 90% effaced :thumbup:

Lots of luck!!! More babies arriving exciting!!


----------



## bounceyboo

good luck swansong! congrats to all the new mammas :)

10 das and counting for me until I have my little blue bundle! can not wait I wanna do skin to skin this time as I didn't get to with my ds, an ive made sure everyone is clear on when they can come and visit so I can relax abit now knowing no1 will come near us until the following day when im able for visitors, :) this is our last week just as a family of 3 its crazy to think it will be forever changed soon! we dtd last night funniest most award sex ive ever had in my life :haha:

captain enjoy your valentines with your hubby! :)


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Gdef and goodluck swansong xxx


----------



## MellyH

Oooooh good luck swan!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Good luck swan!


----------



## Izzie74

So many babies now. Hope everyone is doing well with their bundles. I'm doing cluster feeding like mad and finding lack of sleep a trial. But enjoying being a mum at last.


----------



## 2nd time

Im so ready to get this baby out im a fat bad tempered cow rihht now and its not fair on my other los I need to be able to play with them instead of shouting at them feeling guilty right now


----------



## MellyH

Any update from swan??

2nd time, it's only temporary :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

There is an update from swan, hopefully she'll post here soon! :thumbup:

I'm feeling bad about my LO too 2nd time, thankfully so far today she's been happy to sit and watch TV and I'm not going to try to stop her!!


----------



## 2nd time

Its hard to remain patient with 4 under 5s running round I keep preying for strength but its still hard


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hope all went well and you are snuggling your little one, swan!!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm at the hospital. Started having contractions at 10. By 2:10am I called the hospital. Got here at 3:30. They checked me and I was 2.5cm 50%. Then had another
Nurse double check because my cervix super high and slippery. She said I'm 2cm. I'm contracting every 2-6min so I'm waiting to see if they will admit me. Fingers crossed.
I haven't slept all night. I'll keep U all posted.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good Luck JM!!!! :thumbup: These babies are not hanging around are they lol! x


----------



## bubbamadness

Good luck JM xxx


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats to all of the new babies!

Feel like I'm going to go overdue which seems so unfair, haha. Luckily I'm taking each day as it comes and enjoying our last few days as a couple.


----------



## Feronia

Congrats swan! :D

Yesterday I really thought it was it. DH and I dtd and we went for a long walk, and I was contracting every 3 min and they were strong enough that I had to stop and breathe through the peaks. We got home and I checked myself, and I'm only about 3-4cm... and then the contractions just stopped at night. :( Laaame. I remember this happening with my first and I think it's happening again. A bath didn't even stop them! It will be so hard to know when I'm in labour for real!


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia, wow! I would have totally been at the hospital already lol. But lucky for you you're having a home birth and don't need to worry about that, seeing as you'd either be sent home by this point or stuck there waiting. Well it sounds like you're super close, so hopefully not too much longer!!

JM so excited for you!

I have NUTHIN going on. Lol. The baby is quite content. But that's ok, there's always more to do before he gets here. I can keep myself busy enough. I sort of have this overall feeling of "have to get everything done before he arrives", forgetting that I'll still be a person capable of living life after he gets here, lol. Like I feel like I need to sign my house contract, get things mailed off, stock up the house with everything we need, pack as much of the house up as possible- all those little errands and to-do's. I know I'll be zombie-like and preoccupied when he's here, but I guess it's just the unknown of exactly HOW zombie-like I'll be, so I'm over-preparing. 

Only 15 days til my due date though, pretty crazy :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, jm! I hope your in laws are still in town like you wanted, too! :)

I doubt this Is new info to anyone at this stage... but this link on newborn sleep is great!: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1053604/10-things-you-need-to-know-about-newborn-sleep


----------



## Megamegan

Is anyone else having some numbness on their baby bump? My belly is stretched so far it's like halfway numb. It's a weird feeling.


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Good luck, jm! I hope your in laws are still in town like you wanted, too! :)
> 
> I doubt this Is new info to anyone at this stage... but this link on newborn sleep is great!: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1053604/10-things-you-need-to-know-about-newborn-sleep

Good to reinforce what we think we know. :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

Me! Some bits of my bump are numb and others sting when clothes rub. I've spent most of the time recently with my belly hanging out because I can't stand anything against my skin! :blush:

I had contractions every 8-10 minutes for an hour last night but they never got stronger or closer together and then stopped. Have been having a bowel clear out today though so hoping it will be soon for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Captain

Best of luck JM!

And Megan I can totally relate about the keeping busy part! I've got the longest list of things written on my white board to do before she comes, even stupid things like clean the oven! I looked at it last night and thought ugh, screw it!! I've cleaned my home from top to bottom already and have everything in place for when baby arrives, I've decided that's good enough!


----------



## Megamegan

lol Captain. Yeah I know I won't get to everything, but it's something to occupy my time with when I get the energy.... snowed in a lot these days so it can get boring.

SOOO.... I've been doing some nipple stimulation with my manual pump every few days. Today I decided to try it again, and guess what came out?!! MILK! Wooooo!! I mean probably just a little colostrum. I've never had anything come out of my boobs before so this was super exciting for me, lol. It didn't hurt at all and in fact felt kind of good and relaxing. I'm hoping, even if this doesn't kick start labor, that this might help my milk come in faster when the baby arrives, and possible get my nipples primed for breastfeeding. I know some people are afraid to do nipple stimulation because it *may* bring on strong contractions, but it ain't doing a thing for me, so I'm just gonna keep pumping and see what happens. I might be a little bit too excited about the fact that my boobs can make milk. Haha.


----------



## Feronia

Awesome, save some of that liquid gold in the freezer if you can! :D I've saved some that I've pumped -- I figure DD has gotten about 6 months of colostrum so maybe my second should get some extra, too. Pumping this early doesn't mean anything about your future milk supply, but it's nice to save some if you can.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I'm starting to get very fed up of pregnancy the last few weeks are always the worst and I have history of always going over (13 days with ds1 and 9 days with ds2) I just want this baby now spd is getting really painful I don't even get so much as a braxton hicks contraction to get me excited I've never had them just the real thing. Wish he'd break tradition and come out now for the sake of my poor husband and 2 children lol. 

Congratulations to all those who have had babies ( I'm very jealous)


----------



## NickieMcG

Megamegan said:


> Is anyone else having some numbness on their baby bump? My belly is stretched so far it's like halfway numb. It's a weird feeling.

Yes i have it and its horrible. Apparently normal though due to skin stretching and possibly baby on a nerve xxx


----------



## Megamegan

Feronia said:


> Awesome, save some of that liquid gold in the freezer if you can! :D I've saved some that I've pumped -- I figure DD has gotten about 6 months of colostrum so maybe my second should get some extra, too. Pumping this early doesn't mean anything about your future milk supply, but it's nice to save some if you can.

If I get enough to actually save, I will. I only got a drop out each time, but that was more than I've ever seen before. I definitely plan on saving it if I get any amount that I think could be used in the future.


----------



## bounceyboo

I find out what time I will be having my baby by c section on the 18th tomorrow I cant wait to see him :D 

been in major nesting mode today got tons done!


----------



## Captain

Well DH has been off work due to the snow since Saturday and was told that there'd be no work again tomorrow. Tonight he's asking if he can fly home in the morning as at best he's only going to get three work days in before his scheduled flight home anyway. He's going loopy sitting around his room all day and would just rather miss a couple of days work and be home given the situation.

Fingers crossed, fingers crossed, fingers crossed! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Brecken Lynn born on Feb 9, 2015 at 5:54pm weighing 6lbs 6oz 21in! I had a very long early labor. They monitored me for 9 hours before admitting me. Once admitted I was 3cm 70% effaced with my membranes stripped. Later broke my water and I was at a 4. Then i was checked and was a 5/6. 2 hours later I was at a 10 ready to push. I pushed 5 min without tearing! It all happened so fast it feels so surreal. We are so incredibly in love with our baby boy! Everlee loves him too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats JM :) So glad it went fast and he's finally here!


----------



## xxyjadexx

How exciting bouncyboo! My section is on Sunday and I still don't know what time!
I hope your DH can come home captain! That would be a huge relief for you! Did your step mum end up coming in the end?


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Jm!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Gorgeous, jm!! Congrats :)


----------



## River54

Congrats jm!


----------



## MellyH

Hooray jm!!! Congratulations and welcome little Brecken. I can't believe how fast you got to 10cm! And the pushing!! Well done.


----------



## ttc126

congratulations jm :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congrats jm!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Who is due next week? My c-section is on Thursday, the 19th, can't believe it's just 9 days to go!


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats on here too JM. I am due this Friday. If he doesnt come, I have two sweeps and if still no show I have C section booked 23rd feb x


----------



## NickieMcG

Well had another sweep today OMG if that don't start things off nothing will!!!! But am definitely being induced tomorrow for sure, being admitted at 12.30 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Good luck to everyone in the process of having their babies. Congrats to all that have had their babies.

My boy is 1 week old today. Can't believe how fast it has gone. I received my first baby update email this morning from baby centre which had the title 'My baby this week - 1 week old' and I got so emotional lol. So glad he's healthy and growing beautifully but ah I want him to stay small forever haha! X


----------



## bounceyboo

congrats jm :)

im having my baby Wednesday 18th!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Good luck to everyone in the process of having their babies. Congrats to all that have had their babies.
> 
> My boy is 1 week old today. Can't believe how fast it has gone. I received my first baby update email this morning from baby centre which had the title 'My baby this week - 1 week old' and I got so emotional lol. So glad he's healthy and growing beautifully but ah I want him to stay small forever haha! X

The time is going so quickly!! My boys are 4 weeks old tomorrow :wacko: they need to slow down!!

Got my little men weighed again today... Samuel is now 7lb 8oz (1lb 4oz up on birth weight, 2lb 1oz up on lowest weight!) and Oliver is 6lb 9.5oz (1lb 7.5oz up on birth weight and 2lbs up on lowest weight) Happy mummy!!!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations JM. He's beautiful!

Great weights, shells!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations JM, he is beautiful and looks like you :)

C-section tomorrow! Got to be at hospital to check in at 7am. Hopefully will be first one, unless theres any emergencies, so should have our little bub by 12ish :) Half excited, half crapping myself! X


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck to all!! So exciting more cute babies!!! x


----------



## MellyH

Good luck Nickie!!

Thst great about the weights, shells. 

I need to update my baby center profile, I'm still getting the 'you're 37 weeks pregnant!' emails.


----------



## xxshellsxx

lol melly i did mine just the other day.. your baby is 1 week old... nope they are almost 4 weeks now lol


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have a laundry question... 

We had our first impressive poop blow out... I think that that poopy stuff should be washed separately. My husband thinks you can't do a whole washing load with a changing mat cover and a couple of pieces of clothing... 

What do you do?! (Obviously if he was at work I would just be doing it my way haha:) just curious whether I am being overly conscientious by washing separately? Or is that what you do/would do too?

So many things are going on here. My milk came in, and it is hilarious- as soon as I nurse on one side, the other leaks. One also started leaking a little while ago when my husband was holding her and she was crying. I just find all of this so fascinating!!

Looking forward to hearing your update, swan. And seeing more new babies appearing here soon!!! I hope you are enjoying lots of Brecken snuggles, JM :hugs: very excited for you, bubba madness!


----------



## bounceyboo

Just throw the lot in and put it on a baby or a hot wash it will be fine&#128515;


----------



## MiniBump

I would probably rinse or handwash the poopy clothes first then throw them in with other stuff! (Not if baby had a bug or something obviously!)


----------



## Captain

JM - Congratulations!! He's so cute!

Jade - She didn't end up coming which is fine, she has two young boys to look after and works 5 days a week too. Just the thought of her wanting to come out was nice enough :) We now have 4 visiting in May and have rented a cabin for us all to stay in for a week, and my aunt could be coming out in April. We will probably end up having a summer of visits instead!

bubba - Best of luck with the c-section tomorrow!


----------



## Izzie74

I rinse clothes if they are especially poopy before putting in the general baby wash. Have been lucky so far that nothing too major! Just a couple of times when she has gone mid change and I've not caught it in the nappy!


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats JM!

Today is my due date. Trying to stay positive while being extremely uncomfortable. 

Kind of jealous (and maybe a little bitter ;)) at how many of you ladies haven't had to hit your due date--and in my case probably go beyond it. I guess misery really does love company. 

Good luck for all those with scheduled C sections!


----------



## laura109

Its my due date tomorrow. The only thing i get is period pains after walking. I think she will go over quite alot.

Congrats to the ladies who have had babies. So lovely. Xx


----------



## bounceyboo

^ hope you go soon hun and your not kept waiting too much longer!

well im being admitted Tuesday afternoon, and then Wednesday morning between 9am and 12 pm I will have my little bundle,cant wait to meet him but ill miss my little boy so much when im in the hospital, :( I cant wait to be home with my boys already and I still have another week to go!


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, as someone who did cloth diapers, it should be fine to wash together. Just toss the poopy stuff in first and do a short cold rinse (if it's EBF poop it's water soluble and can go right in) or rinse it by hand, then put it in with the rest of your clothes for a normal wash. :flower:

Wahh, my favourite midwife is out of town from Thursday to Monday so I hope not to have my baby then -- I want her to deliver both of my babies! I was right and baby is occiput posterior, so I'm going to do some chiro today and acupuncture on Thursday to try to correct it since it might be the reason for my start and stop labour. She also taught me how to hear placenta noises to determine the location -- super cool! I asked her why people do ultrasounds to determine the location if you can hear it so clearly, and she said that midwives are trained to use their hands and other senses but not everyone knows how. It was just so cool to hear!


----------



## MellyH

Good luck tomorrow, bubba madness!! 

MissEyre, congrats on almost reaching your due date. :hugs: I hope bubba makes an appearance soon!


----------



## British Mummy

Hey everyone! I've been stalking for ages but haven't posted in months. Congratulations to everyone who have had their babies. And congratulations to those who have hit their due dates! I was getting down because mine was yesterday but my friend reminded me to celebrate my comfy womb. My first I was induced and she came at 41+4 and I'm not scheduled to be induced this time until 41+6 with no sweep until 41weeks so I'm just waiting it out Now. Convinced I won't go into labour naturally TBH. But I refused pitocin after much googling last time and that really worked out for me so fingers crossed for an OK induction this time too. 
Congratulations shells it's so satisfying when they gain weight isn't it! :D
EMYJC we decided our baby name 2months ago but I've only just noticed on your thingy so I'm excited to say that we're calling our little boy Lucas James (when he gets here!) great name :D

Hope everyone who is fed up overdue is doing OK. Lots of love! British mummy x x


----------



## MrsTM1

SurpriseBub Any temperature wash over 60C (140F) will kill any germs in the poopy clothes, so as long as the clothes and such are safe to wash at that temp (most baby clothes are safe to wash at and above that!) you're fine to just throw them all in together. If you do end up with stains, hang them up either outside where the sun can reach them or in the window where the sun can hit them. I don't have any first hand experience yet, but I've seen some really amazing poo stains get completely taken out of cloth nappies/diapers with nothing but a few days out on the line! 

My mom lands here tomorrow, and one of the guys that DH works with called the boss last night to let him know that he and his wife (who is due the day before me) were in the hospital. The didn't say if she was in labour or not, but I suspect so! Getting close now. :happydance:


----------



## EMYJC

British mummy, it is a lovely name, you have good taste. I am really struggling to stick to this little mans name. So far we have Charlie, Cody or Koby but stuck for middle name. x

Glad all the babies here are doing so well- time is flying so much. Despite being majorly uncomfortable a part of me wants this little fella to stay put another week as its the last time I will be pregnant. :( I reckon I will go overdue too. No twinges or anything.


----------



## 2nd time

I feel like the only one who has gone over so fwr lol 40+3 here and mitighly fed up feel like I cant walk, my dad rings 3 times a day to see if anything is happening does he not know thats annoying lol


----------



## smawfl

I'm still here. Thankful I've had a good pregnancy and I'm not at that fed up stage like most seem to be. Trying to enjoy it as much as i can!

Congratulations to all the lovely new arrivals!


----------



## Shey

This Friday I'll be 39 wks and having my baby girl via scheduled c-section then.


----------



## Captain

2nd time said:


> I feel like the only one who has gone over so fwr lol 40+3 here and mitighly fed up feel like I cant walk, my dad rings 3 times a day to see if anything is happening does he not know thats annoying lol

At least your LO doesn't have to share their birthday now! :haha:

So my neighbor called around to check up on me and told me that this woman had given birth the day before. I'd never heard of this woman before so asked who she was. Apparently, she lives in the trailer park here. 

At our marina we have two pubs, a restaurant, the laundry room, a boat yard, sailing school, charter company, private toilet/showers, and the trailer park. The liveaboards at the marina share facilities with the trailer park people, none of us socialize together, but will make small talk in passing and that. 

Honestly, I've never even seen a woman in the trailer park that looks of age to have children!! It's already 90% single males and what women do live there (that I've seen) are elderly! I'm confused to how I've not only gone without seeing a pregnant woman there but to also not see a younger woman in the two years I've been here!

So now I'm anxious to bump into her as our LO's could be future play date buddies!


----------



## 2nd time

Thanks captain your right no shared birthday qs long as I give birth before 6th march when my next dds birthday is lol


----------



## bubbamadness

Everything went perfect today. Was first in and had Thomas Welch at 9:38am, weighing 6 pound 7. Both of us are doing really well xxx
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-11 19.12.19.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats, Bubba! Thomas is adorable.


----------



## MissEyre

2nd time said:


> I feel like the only one who has gone over so fwr lol 40+3 here and mitighly fed up feel like I cant walk, my dad rings 3 times a day to see if anything is happening does he not know thats annoying lol

I'm overdue too. It's no fun at all!! People keep texting/calling about the baby and I'm over here like


----------



## 2nd time

The funny thing here is some oeople still cant telk im preg because hump is small and im wearing a coat so when I tell them bubs was due sun they get all surprised lol


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations bubba!


----------



## SurpriseBub

bubbamadness said:


> Everything went perfect today. Was first in and had Thomas Welch at 9:38am, weighing 6 pound 7. Both of us are doing really well xxx

Congratulations on your handsome little man!


----------



## 2nd time

I might be off pains stqrted at 8.59 avrag 9 min apart getting stronger I hope this is the real deal


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwwww bubbamadness! He's perfect! So adorable.


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed, 2nd time! Keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Bubba! Such a cutie!
Good luck 2nd time hope everything goes well


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Bubba :) 

Good luck 2ndtime :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats to all the new moms! I can't look back on comments lol..


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations bubba. He's adorable. Good luck 2nd time.


----------



## British Mummy

Congratulations Bubba! He's beautiful. 

On a less fun note, I have a horrid toe curling bout off thrush which came on with a vengeance yesterday. I tried calling my midwife (all 8 numbers I had for community midwives) in case advice was different since I'm just over 40weeks but couldn't through so got my husband to go get the pessary and cream. Fingers crossed it works. I don't know if it can affect the baby if I have it in labour but yesterday evening I was walking around the house without a stitch on for hours. I literally couldn't wear anything I was so irritated by it. My LO looked a bit oddly at me but got used to it haha. 
Hope everyone else is doing OK. Anyone got any advice or experience with thrush in late pregnancy?


----------



## Izzie74

bubbamadness said:


> Everything went perfect today. Was first in and had Thomas Welch at 9:38am, weighing 6 pound 7. Both of us are doing really well xxx

Congratulations. A beautiful pic too.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats to all the new mamas :)


----------



## 2nd time

Ev3rything stopped at 3am again aggggh


----------



## bubbamadness

Thank you ladies, good luck to all still waiting. I'll be looking out for your updates xxx


----------



## Pens

Trying to keep up but congratulations to all of the new babies and good luck to those who are close.

Had a really rough couple of days, I think hormones have got the better of me. I've been so poorly, can barely breath, my whole body aches and I've got a cough, I've literally spent the last 2 days in bed sleeping and crying. Drank a lot of fluids yesterday and feeling a bit better today, I've managed to get out of bed. 
Getting really emotional about meeting my little girl now, I just want to see her and hold her.

Me and my OH DTD the other night and it felt different, it wasn't painful, just a bit uncomfortable, but I feel like if he was doing it any harder it would have hurt. The only way I can explain it is that he was close to hitting something in there! I had a few really bad cramps afterwards but they went away as soon as I got into bed. Does anyone know what it might have been? Probably going to DTD again tonight and see if it feels the same...


----------



## MellyH

Pens, maybe your cervix is coming forward in prep for birth?


----------



## Captain

Guess who I picked up from the airport this morning! :wohoo:
DH is home so baby, you're free to come out now!! :happydance:


----------



## River54

Yay captain :)


----------



## jmandrews

Yay great new Captain! Come on baby!!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Hire a birth photographer is so worth the money. I am so thankful i have these pictures to look back on and cherish for the rest of my life. My photographer posted a preview tonight! I can't wait to get the rest!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## bumblebeexo

Lovely pics jm! What does your daughter think of her new sibling? Has she adapted well?


----------



## xxyjadexx

Lovely photos JM! 
I had my Pre op appointment yesterday. They took blood and urine tests and they decided I will have a spinal block. They said I had to have a good shower morning of the op and gave me some antiseptic wipes to clean myself with after the shower. They then attached my two wristbands and said not to remove them before Sundays op or I will be put on the end of the list. Made me laugh that they explained in depth how to use these wipes and to make sure your super clean yet you will go into the hospital with these mangy wristbands you've been wearing for 3 days!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Yay for hubby being home captain!!! :happydance:

Jade sunday is so close :) exciting!


----------



## 2nd time

I feel so relieved for you captian hope u can relax now I sometimes feel nervous an dh is 8 min away so I can only imagine hiw u felt, but you did it well done


----------



## EMYJC

My due date today. Really thought things were happening yesterday as started with strong period pains. Midwife examined me and said I wasnt dilated but cervix was anterior and half a cm thick. She did a sweep and baby was so active all of last night. I also got woken around 7 times in the night with strong contractions but they were really irregular. Nada today. :( Really hoping for a Valentines baby and it's my late grandad's birthday. Cant see it happening though.


----------



## bumblebeexo

It has been very quiet on here today.. Any more babies?


----------



## Captain

Thanks everyone, I feel sooo much more relaxed now that he's here! I feel like we can just enjoy these last few days now :)

JM, love love love your photos!

Hope we get some Valentines Day babies tomorrow :)


----------



## Feronia

Any Friday the 13th babies coming today? 

Glad to hear your DH is home, captain!


----------



## EMYJC

Mine was meant to be today but nada. Had a really strong braxton hicks contraction with period pains before and got all excited. That was it, just the one!


----------



## 2nd time

Im still hoping for somthing to happen been bd every day for aa week or more now had spicy food just irritated my gall bladder, I have danced the afternoon awwy with 4 kids now laying in bed hoping lol


----------



## ttc126

My little guy is a month old today!!!! I can't believe it!

We've had a challenging time with breastfeeding but it's finally getting easier. He is 7lbs 13oz now so 1lb 2oz over birth weight. He's still a bit behind where his pediatrician would like to see him but he's not worried now and said for me to keep on :) We saw his first smiles this past week so that's been amazing! He's so sweet and not too fussy! We're feeding every 2-3 hours around the clock but I'm sure he'd sleep 4+ hours at a stretch if I didn't wake him. His Dr said hopefully we can let him sleep longer in a couple more weeks :)

Hoping you all are well! Cheering for ladies still waiting :)


----------



## Izzie74

My lo is a 4 weeks old today too! We have had feeding issues too, mainly crazy cluster feeding. I wish she could go 2-3 hours between feeds. 4 would be a dream at the moment! Starting baby vit d drops today too. Currently nearly 2am so will wait for daylight!


----------



## bounceyboo

Lovely to hear updates on babies that are already here wonder if we will get some valentines babies today enjoy the day ladies hope you all are spoilt rotten &#128515; I'm gonna enjoy my last few days with just ds before I go Tuesday to the hospital and then having my csection Wednesday morning cant wait to meet my baby boy 

Captain delighted your dh is home safe and sound &#128522;


----------



## SurpriseBub

We're down 10% on birth weight here, so looks like we will do a bit of supplementing to fatten her back up. Breastfeeding is much more tiring than i ever imagined- i feel like I have done nothing other than nurse for the past 12 hours!! 

Hoping for a valentine's baby or two!! :)


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> We're down 10% on birth weight here, so looks like we will do a bit of supplementing to fatten her back up. Breastfeeding is much more tiring than i ever imagined- i feel like I have done nothing other than nurse for the past 12 hours!!
> 
> Hoping for a valentine's baby or two!! :)

I agree with the tiredness from breastfeeding. I have to have snacks around - loving mum's date flapjack at the moment! Early days is all about feeding and it gets me down a hit when I'm tired. My sister pointed out that feeding us my 'job' now and it has helped me feel better about not getting anything else done! Very impressed with those doing it with little brothers/sisters. So far today she is spacing out feeds much better, so fingers crossed... She was 5% down on birth weight, but is now 1lb up. I must be doing something right. Good luck with your lo surprisebub.


----------



## bubbamadness

Good luck for tomorrow Jade. 

Glad your hubby is home Captain, must be such a relief. 

Your pics are adorable JM. 

Good luck to everyone waiting on there bubbas to make an appearance xxx


----------



## MellyH

Is five hours too long to go between feeds overnight? Now that they are back above their birth weight we don't have to wake theme very three hours overnight, but we didn't get told a new amount. So I just let them sleep and they went five hours! Should I have woken them sooner?


----------



## MiniBump

I would say 5 hours is fine Melly as long as there are no ongoing weight concerns. They'll soon let you know if they're hungry!

Don't panic about 10% weight loss SurpriseBub, you may not need to supplement. If you received lots of IV fluids in labour that can be the cause of higher weight loss in baby so, check with your care provider but you may just be ok to wait and see for a while longer.


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> I would say 5 hours is fine Melly as long as there are no ongoing weight concerns. They'll soon let you know if they're hungry!
> 
> Don't panic about 10% weight loss SurpriseBub, you may not need to supplement. If you received lots of IV fluids in labour that can be the cause of higher weight loss in baby so, check with your care provider but you may just be ok to wait and see for a while longer.

We saw a lactation consultant yesterday, and she advised we were sort of on the cusp- ie. 10% is ok, but it shouldn't go any higher. Will see what is happening at the pediatrician on Tuesday! 

I bought some fenugreek and just started taking it. Any other tips on increasing milk supply? I also wore a tightish bra yesterday and think that may have suppressed some milk. Will try lots of bra less baby snuggling today- leaks and all!


----------



## huckleberrry

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on here in a really long time, but wanted to say hi and congratulations to everyone who's had babies. Hope you're all doing well. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> We're down 10% on birth weight here, so looks like we will do a bit of supplementing to fatten her back up. Breastfeeding is much more tiring than i ever imagined- i feel like I have done nothing other than nurse for the past 12 hours!!
> 
> Hoping for a valentine's baby or two!! :)
> 
> I agree with the tiredness from breastfeeding. I have to have snacks around - loving mum's date flapjack at the moment! Early days is all about feeding and it gets me down a hit when I'm tired. My sister pointed out that feeding us my 'job' now and it has helped me feel better about not getting anything else done! Very impressed with those doing it with little brothers/sisters. So far today she is spacing out feeds much better, so fingers crossed... She was 5% down on birth weight, but is now 1lb up. I must be doing something right. Good luck with your lo surprisebub.Click to expand...

I just never realized how much work it would be! I have seen lots of super mums make it seem so easy ;) we will definitely stick at it, but I can see how some people end up giving up. I hope that once she is bigger, and supply is established etc it will start to be effortless! 

Well done on gaining a pound! You are definitely on the road to super mum breastfeeder ;)


----------



## MiniBump

Lots of skin to skin and frequent feeding are really the best ways to boost supply but otherwise lots of water and oats (oatmeal, flapjack, etc.)

Breastfeeding is tiring at first but it quickly becomes much easier than having to prepare bottles! It's really only the first 4-6 weeks that it's hardest (growth spurts aside) whilst your supply is being established. The initial effort (although sitting down with a drink, snacks and the TV or a magazine isn't really an effort and that's all you should be doing if you can get away with it!) really does pay off in the long run! :thumbup:


----------



## EMYJC

I am so frustrated with having contractions and cramps in the night and nothing come morning. 40+1 today. So wanted a Valentine's baby but looks like it's not going to happen. I've dtd and done tons of cleaning. Hoping it happens soon!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Will bake some flapjacks this morning, minibump! :) 

Good luck, emyjc!! I hope baby comes today after all :hugs:

Good luck, jade!!!


----------



## Feronia

Minibump beat me to it again! ;)
I just wanted to add what Jack Newman says about birth weight loss and supplementation: https://www.justbreastfeeding.com/b...ss-infants-birth-dr-jack-newmans-perspective/


----------



## 2nd time

EMYJC said:


> I am so frustrated with having contractions and cramps in the night and nothing come morning. 40+1 today. So wanted a Valentine's baby but looks like it's not going to happen. I've dtd and done tons of cleaning. Hoping it happens soon!!

This is exactly how I feel contrsctions at night nothing come morning 40+6 for me I have a sweep on mon


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> Minibump beat me to it again! ;)
> I just wanted to add what Jack Newman says about birth weight loss and supplementation: https://www.justbreastfeeding.com/b...ss-infants-birth-dr-jack-newmans-perspective/

Thanks- great article! I did have a lot of iv fluids, and my ankles were huge for a week. So, that definitely makes sense... None the less, it would be nice for her to start gaining from now. :)


----------



## MellyH

For Hugo, breastfeeding is pretty much as you say, MiniBump, not too much effort. But Clara fusses a lot at the boob, pulls off a lot and cries and arches to pull away. We usually take 5-10 minutes just getting her going, by which point my poor boobs are mashed. Sigh!


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, Jude lost 10% of birthweight as well. And he didn't get back to birth weight until 22 days old. Although the pediatrician felt he was behind, he didn't want us supplementing with formula if we could try other things first. We tried several things but he was just a sleepy baby and wouldn't feed effectively. My supply was going down since he wasn't taking much in. So the pediatrician had me nurse him first for no more than 30 minutes (since longer could be burning calories). Then he had me pump to empty ( so my breasts would continue to make the right amount of milk). Then offer him 2oz in a bottle. This whole circus took about an hour and I'd have only an hour before needing to wake him and do it again! So tiring especially with a toddler! 

Now since he's been catching up on weight gain, I'm supposed to stop offering the bottle unless he's just had a terrible feeding. He's down to about 1-2 a day now! And I'm pumping only a few times just to keep supply up but soon I think I'll stop that too! I am supposed to weigh him weekly just to double check that he's continuing to gain appropriately and he's now allowed to go 3 hours between feeds :) I am so proud that I didn't quit...but man I'm so exhausted!

Melly, that's amazing! If they're gaining fine, I say let them (and you!) sleep :)


----------



## MiniBump

Wow ttc, well done for sticking to that regime! Sounds exhausting!

Melly, there could be a number of reasons for the fussing. Do you feel your milk 'let down' (often a tingling sensation)? If Clara fusses before let down she could just be trying to get the milk so you might want to hand express until the flow starts then put her on. If she fusses at or just after let down, the initial flow could be too much for her in which case you could catch the milk in a pot to save or just let it spray into a muslin until the flow slows a little then put her on (you could also use Hugo for these purposes if you think you'd be able to get him off again!). Here's a Kellymom page that might help https://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/child/fussy-while-nursing/

Big :thumbup: to all you new mamas, you're all doing an amazing job!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Well done for sticking with it, ttc! I can very much see how people end up quitting early on. We have been giving her a bottle of breast milk at night the last couple of days, so we know she is getting 50ish ml at that point each day. It certainly is tempting to give formula once a day as well to know that a certain volume is getting in there! I think I need to pump more like you did to get my supply growing too. 

She is certainly pooping a lot, so I take that to mean that she isn't undernourished... Hopefully she will be on the way up when we see the dr this week. I think I might buy a set of scales- I like hard facts and figures to deal with and it was great to see what she had eaten during our lactation consult this week!


----------



## MiniBump

Ha ha, SurpriseBub, we breastfeeders do love poop! If it's coming out it's going in so stop worrying! It's so difficult to relinquish control when our lives are all about numbers and figures but, honestly, if you can just forget the mls and ozs (unless there's a real, medical problem) and have faith in yourself and your baby, it's so much less stressful!


----------



## MellyH

TTC, sounds like what we are doing. They each get 20 minutes on the boob, then half of whatever I pumped after the previous session (at the moment 20-30ml per boob) then if they're still hungry 15-30ml of formula top-up. Then I pump for 20 minutes. As you say, the whole thing takes 1-2 hours (even with a second pair of hands to give the bottles!). It's pretty full-on.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good advice, minibump! :)


----------



## MiniBump

Melly, your babies were great weights at birth, is it really necessary for you to continue to follow a routine like that? Instead of pumping after the 20 minutes could they not just stay on the breast? I'm not criticising, I'm genuinely interested in the rationale behind pumping instead of just continuing to feed! :wacko:


----------



## MellyH

I'm just following what the paediatrician advised! I'm hoping at our next check up on Tuesday I'll be allowed to change it up a bit. I think the reason behind the 20 minutes is because they were preterm, it tires them out a lot on the boob (some fraction of the time they don't make it to 20 minutes) and she wanted to make sure they were still getting enough food.


----------



## MiniBump

Oh, I see. Well, I hope you get the thumbs up to do without either the pumping or the formula (or both!) because I think the situation you're in now would lead to your supply eventually diminishing as well as wearing you out! Breastfeeding is tiring for all babies but that's one of the reasons to avoid bottles at first as they quickly get used to the fast flow and then don't always want to work at the breast (another reason Clara could be fussy). Hope you get good feedback on Tuesday, you're doing an awesome job and I would hate to see your efforts undone by medical interference! :thumbup:


----------



## EMYJC

2nd time let's hope it's not long for us. I had a sweep on Thu and nothing has changed. Dtd twice, done a ton of cleaning and just had hot vermicelli. I am no resigned to fact my boy will just come
When he's ready.


----------



## ttc126

Melly, I can't imagine that routine times two!!!!! I hope your pediatrician thinks things are going well enough to be able to pair down the routine a bit. With the pumping your supply will hopefully be just fine and I know it will only get easier from here.


----------



## savvysaver

MellyH said:


> I'm just following what the paediatrician advised! I'm hoping at our next check up on Tuesday I'll be allowed to change it up a bit. I think the reason behind the 20 minutes is because they were preterm, it tires them out a lot on the boob (some fraction of the time they don't make it to 20 minutes) and she wanted to make sure they were still getting enough food.

Melly, I can't feed the twins longer than 30 minutes because at that point they burn more calories eating than they consume. I am thinking that is why the doc is limiting them to 20 minutes, they want to make sure they continue to gain weight. 

I never imagined how long it would take to breastfeed/pump, I feel like all I do is feed babies all day long...or mix up the breast milk (I need to fortify to make it higher in calories). It is exhausting but worth it to me to give them breast milk.


----------



## SurpriseBub

You twin mums have my utmost respect! I am finding it tough going at points with just the one baby. :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Morning everyone! Today's section day! I have been up since 4 and am now checked into my room. I'm second on the list so not long to go! He's a peak at my room! Lovely view overlooking a graveyard!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150215_071844.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SurpriseBub

You must be so excited!!:good luck! Let us know when there is news :)


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck Jade!


----------



## MellyH

Best of luck, Jade!!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Seems everything's running late! I'm still waiting!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Good luck jade!


----------



## christina1612

9 days until my elective and time is going so slowly! Any tips to help me pass my time? Just been spending some quality time with ds and dh but not much else to do, all the baby stuff is ready and house is clean! :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck jade!! the waiting is awful - but totally worth it :thumbup: x


----------



## MellyH

Christina - go to the movies, read a book, have a mani-pedi - try to think of things you won't be able to go once baby had arrived!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Hello everyone! My little girl has arrived. She is still nameless! Born around 2 pm 4.2kgs. The section wasn't too bad just didn't like the spinal! I'm feeling ok now the incision burns more than it is painful. The baby has been feeding well and I'm so glad this is all over haha
 



Attached Files:







20150215_152813.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, jade! 4.2kg- a real little bruiser ;) enjoy your newborn snuggles :hugs:


----------



## EMYJC

Congratulations jade xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have a question for you, minibump- last night we accidentally slept for 7 hours... She had a bottle of breast milk at 12 and then I seemingly turned my alarm off at 3.30. So woke up at 7.30 and fed her right away. I don't plan on making a habit of that just yet as she still needs to be gaining weight (and I wouldn't guess that her doing it one night means it would be the new norm!)... But just wondering whether it is ok for her to sleep so long? She did feed a lot during the day if that makes a difference! (And I'm surprised she slept so long as the night before she woke up screaming at 2am, 4am and then 6.30am!)


----------



## MellyH

Yay Jade! She's beautiful.


----------



## MiniBump

I'm no expert but it's important to get 8-12 good feeds in any 24 hour period so if baby sleeps for a long time after cluster feeding for hours, for example, then it could be fine (after the first few days of life).

Also, has she just had a growth spurt as they tend to sleep more afterwards? I doubt it will continue too but, if it does, just keep an eye on the overall feed pattern, weight gain and the number of poopy diapers. If weight gain falters then you may want to consider waking her for a feed.

Congratulations Jade!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, minibump. :) she did eat 11 times yesterday. 7 hours just seemed like a very long time! I will be sticking to feeding every couple of hours today and for real not going beyond four overnight. Will see how she is doing at the pediatrician on Tuesday :) 

I can't say I have noticed. Growth spurt, but I know one typically happens nowish. :)


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Jade!

Still waiting here, the messages from family members are starting to creep in asking if there's any development yet! We have plans to celebrate reaching my due date tomorrow, using up the rest of a cinema gift card and taking our friends to dinner as a thank you for looking out for me while DH was gone. Excited to see if we'll make it or not!


----------



## MellyH

Ha, I don't know whether I hope you get to go to the movies or not!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hopefully you will watch the movie, go home to bed and get a goodnights rest, then go into labor the next day ;)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations Jade!


----------



## Feronia

I woke up at 5am with strong contractions and they've been coming every 2-3 minutes since then, so fingers crossed this is it. I think we'll start filling up the birth tub soon.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, feronia! :) any final guess on boy or girl? :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Thanks everyone. Feeling 100 times better than this afternoon but still a bit sore. Nurse just said at 6am they will take out the catheter and make me walk eek! 
Good luck ferona!


----------



## British Mummy

Ooh feronia I hope this is it!! Surprise bub I wouldn't worry you are doing such a good job. I would carry on your plan to wake her up to make sure she gains weight and just put the 7hour stretch down to a busy day of feeding and that you both needed it :) no harm in a newborn and new mummy getting sleep. if you didn't set your alarm tonight chances are she'd wake up for a feed anyway. Good luck it's so hard not to worry but as I said you're doing great! :) x x x


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck feronia


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awww, thank you british mummy! I was just shocked and a bit guilty when I woke up at 7am! You are very sweet to be so kind and encouraging :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck feronia!! Hope everything is going well!!

Jade she is beautiful!! congratulations, hope you find the perfect name for her soon x


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Jade. She's adorable. 

Good luck Feronia. 

Our little boy arrived 2/12. 7 lb 10 oz and 21 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations crysshae xx


----------



## savvysaver

Surprise, don't feel guilty! Both you and baby needed your rest. She would have woken you up if she needed to eat. My husband and I slept through our alarm for one feed - we were shocked that we either turned it off or didn't hear it!

Congrats Jade and crysshae!

Good luck feronia! I can't wait to hear the big gender reveal! :)


----------



## bounceyboo

goodluck ferona and congrats to the new mommas :)

captain are we the only ones left waiting on our little ones? :flower:


----------



## British Mummy

Me too me too bounceyboo! I was due on the 10th with baby number2 :) I've been making plans all this week to tempt fate and am really sore with my Spd but apart from endless Braxton Hicks, no labour here. How are you feeling?? :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think there are quite a row people waiting! :) I am still looking forward to a few more birth announcements ;) 

Congrats, crysshae! So sweet!! ;)


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations cryshae


----------



## bounceyboo

British Mummy said:


> Me too me too bounceyboo! I was due on the 10th with baby number2 :) I've been making plans all this week to tempt fate and am really sore with my Spd but apart from endless Braxton Hicks, no labour here. How are you feeling?? :)

Hope ur little shows its fave soon its not fun being over due! I'm not too bad like u have spd but I'm going in for a csection Wednesday so the ends in sight ill really miss my baby bump n my wiggles and kicks pregnancy is a magical time I love it


----------



## MellyH

Yay crysshae!!! He's so handsome!

Feronia, wheeeeeee! I hope it's going well. :hugs:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Crysshae!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Jade :) Such a sweetheart! Getting the catheter out kind of stinks at first but it's only uphill after that :) 

Congrats Crysshae! He's a doll!!!! :) 

Surprise, definitely don't worry :)


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats cryshae. Good luck Feronia. I'm still waiting too. 3 days overdue!


----------



## 2nd time

Im 7 days over fed up but having a sweep later an it worked within hours last time so hopful


----------



## EMYJC

Best of luck 2nd time. I have another sweep tomorrow


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh no updates from Feronia! Hope she has her new baby all cuddled up with her and her family.


----------



## MiniBump

I know, I've been refreshing every couple of hours! Hope baby's here!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm excited to find out if she's :pink: or :blue:!


----------



## MrsTM1

bounceyboo said:


> goodluck ferona and congrats to the new mommas :)
> 
> captain are we the only ones left waiting on our little ones? :flower:

I'm still here waiting too!


----------



## Feronia

Oh I wish I had news about cuddling up with a new baby...

I am beyond frustrated though. So contractions came every 2-3 minutes when I woke up. They were intense and I had to breathe through them. It felt JUST like early-to-mid labour. We started getting the birth tub ready, informed the midwife, and I laboured for over 6 hours like that -- lost some bloody show and my cervix was definitely dilating. Then a childhood friend came over (I hadn't seen her in 6 years and she was only in town for a few hours) and contractions started spacing out. After she left we went on a long walk, ate some delicious curry, had sex, and just tried to relax, but they were still spaced out and disappeared at night. This morning I'm only getting braxton hicks. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I've been up all night being sick then had what I thought were really strong and quite painful contractions this morning but they were all over the place.
then I fell asleep exhausted after being up all night being sick and when I woke they had stopped I'm gutted but also quite released and I'm feeling really unwell not sure I could get through labour.

Congratulations to all those that have had their babies.


----------



## Captain

MellyH said:


> Ha, I don't know whether I hope you get to go to the movies or not!

I'm not too sure myself, trying to see today as a win-win situation, I either get my baby or one extra date with DH while we still can :haha:


----------



## River54

I am still around and waiting....


----------



## laura109

Im five days over. So frustrating xx


----------



## MellyH

Argh, sorry for all the peakaboo labour everyone. :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Booo- sounds exhausting, feronia. :(

Sorry to everyone waiting and getting frustrated. The end is in sight! I hope things get going for you all soon :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

Had my sweep im 2cm but now baby feels so low I cant walk. Midwife thinks 80% chance the sweep will work or shes back friday for another go


----------



## EMYJC

Sounds promising 2nd time. I have a c section booked for Monday if this one isn't here. Just had two painful contractions. Wave of period cramp and Rock hard stomach but 25 mins apart. Baby extremely active. Period cramp on background all the time. Hoping something is starting!


----------



## 2nd time

Emy lets hope tonight is our night I just hot my bags by the door so im really hopeful


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I'm still waiting for baby too!! I'm only 1cm dialated for a few weeks now. Baby will be evicted in a little over a week if he doesn't come sooner. Sigh


----------



## 2nd time

Been having contractions since 1am getting stronger but still only ever 7-10 min apart thinking of waiting till after rush hour then going to get checked.


----------



## EMYJC

Sounds like you're on your way 2nd time. Mine went more and more irregular. Nothing since 6 am. Not feeling confident. Just hope when I see the midwife that I have at least dilated a cm or 2!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Just 2 days now until my c-section, it's coming around so quickly!


----------



## bounceyboo

good luck ladies hope they decide to come soon! im heading in to the hospital this after noon and my csection is in the morning before lunchtime so excited!


----------



## EMYJC

How exciting bounceyboo and bumblebee. So gutted my consultant is making me wait 10 days over until section. :(


----------



## 2nd time

My contractions stopped im beyond gutted I feel like I cant trust my body right now


----------



## Shey

I had my baby girl February 13,2015 @ 7:20 am.
She weighed 6 lbs 11oz 19 inches. Abigail Rose Hollimon 
Is her name
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Mobile%20Uploads/CAM00009_zpsd5fd9c84.jpg


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations Shey!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Congratulations!,

I had midwife this morning she said babies head is completely free and I'm not likely to have him any time soon I feel so disheartened now really don't want to be induced


----------



## Pens

Congratulations to the new babies.

No news here. Been bouncing on my birthing ball, having sex, walking and just trying to keep myself busy and moving but absolutely nothing. I might have the odd period like pain occasionally but that's about it. I really really didn't want to go over due but I think I'm going to have to come to terms that it's going to happen!


----------



## Izzie74

Shey said:


> I had my baby girl February 13,2015 @ 7:20 am.
> She weighed 6 lbs 11oz 19 inches. Abigail Rose Hollimon
> Is her name
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Mobile%20Uploads/CAM00009_zpsd5fd9c84.jpg

Congratulations Shey :hugs:


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats Shey :)

I now have a cold. YAY! So now I'm hoping baby DOESN'T come for another few days until this cold has run its course. Hopefully it's a short one and I can cut it shorter by resting, drinking lots, and Vitamin C. It feels awful and I absolutely do not want to be going through labor while dealing with a stuffy nose and headache. And I'm also crossing my fingers that when my mom comes (when I go into labor) she doesn't bring illnesses from her house... both my sister and her daughter have had strep in the past week and now everyone besides my mom is throwing up too. But I give her credit for staying uber clean and trying her hardest not to catch what they have.

Before we know it these final weeks will be a distant memory and we'll all be holding our sweet newborns <3


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Shey! And good luck to the ladies about to have their c-sections!

Well I made it to my due date (and my dinner date last night!), babies nickname has been Tuesday as our boats called Tuesday's Child, so everyone's hoping she arrives today. Things have been progressing with the cramping etc but nothing to get excited over just yet so I'm not hopeful on her appearing today!

My little brother (who's only 16!) messaged me Sunday night wishing me good luck for my due date, then messaged me again Monday afternoon asking if there was any news yet. He's such a sweetie, I miss him so much!


----------



## Feronia

Congrats to those of you who have had babies in the past few days!

My body labours like a jerk. I'm so sick of this.


----------



## MellyH

Congrats Shey!! Welcome Abby Rose.


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats Shey!


----------



## River54

congrats shey!

Captain - happy due date :)

Feronia - hopefully soon! 

At appt today, cervix soft and closed, so she massaged it a bit to maybe help. His head is engaged -2. She didn't think there was much fluid in there when she felt around, so we get an u/s sometime this week, maybe tomorrow to check on that.
I am just tired alot, still working this last week (from home). Baby is still moving around, but it is more nudges now than kicks.


----------



## bounceyboo

Well I'm booked in and spending some cuddle time with my little boy before he goes home for the night csection in the morning all going well baby will be here by lunchtime&#128515;


----------



## MellyH

Sending positive labour vibes to everyone still waiting :hugs: I never got to the impatient stage with mine but I can certainly empathise with wanting to avoid an induction!


----------



## EMYJC

2nd sweep today. Absolute agony!! Cervix 75% effaced. Baby 2/5ths. Since having got bad backache and cramps. Losing browny red bits too. 

Congrats Shey. Good luck with the section bounceyboo x


----------



## British Mummy

Ooh exciting EMY! I have my first sweep tomorrow at 41+1. I had 4 last time and none worked! But this is baby number 2 so maybe it'll work. I've had an upset stomach but no other signs. 

Feronia I'm so sorry. How frustrating. I suppose I would rather have no contractions than painful ones which can't make their minds up. Good luck I hope next bout of contractions is the real thing! 
Megamegan I had the worst cold ever overdue with my first. They brought my induction forward from 13days over to 10days over because of high blood pressure and on the day I said "I have to get over this cold first! " because I hadn't slept for two days and was miserable with it and the midwife just said you won't care. And to be fair I didn't notice it and it was gone after labour. The codeine they often give you in early labour before offering you stronger pain relief - whilst it doesn't take away labour pain - is enough to take away really horrid cold symptoms so I hope that reassures you. I was imagining not being able to breathe gas and air properly and being miserable from dealing with the cold but I honestly didn't notice it. Feel better soon anyway though:)


----------



## British Mummy

Good luck bounceyboo. I hope you have a great birth experience. Enjoy those big boy cuddles before the little one cuddles! :)


----------



## Megamegan

British Mummy said:


> Ooh exciting EMY! I have my first sweep tomorrow at 41+1. I had 4 last time and none worked! But this is baby number 2 so maybe it'll work. I've had an upset stomach but no other signs.
> 
> Feronia I'm so sorry. How frustrating. I suppose I would rather have no contractions than painful ones which can't make their minds up. Good luck I hope next bout of contractions is the real thing!
> Megamegan I had the worst cold ever overdue with my first. They brought my induction forward from 13days over to 10days over because of high blood pressure and on the day I said "I have to get over this cold first! " because I hadn't slept for two days and was miserable with it and the midwife just said you won't care. And to be fair I didn't notice it and it was gone after labour. The codeine they often give you in early labour before offering you stronger pain relief - whilst it doesn't take away labour pain - is enough to take away really horrid cold symptoms so I hope that reassures you. I was imagining not being able to breathe gas and air properly and being miserable from dealing with the cold but I honestly didn't notice it. Feel better soon anyway though:)


I hope your sweep works this time!! 

I know if I have pain relief I won't really care about the cold symptoms much, BUT I'm going in with a plan to not take pain meds. And in the US they don't do gas and air, pretty sure they just go right to the epidural or spinal. Still, I'm trying my hardest to rest and load up on fluids and vitamins to get rid of this thing before it gets really nasty. 

I have another growth scan tomorrow! Curious to see if they think he's enormous still. lol. More than that, I'm curious to see what he actually will weigh when he comes out!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Here's hoping there are some more babies in the next few days! :hugs: so sorry for those of you waiting and frustrated. 

We saw the dr today- little lady isn't gaining much (and still quite a lot down on her birth weight). So, we are supplementing with bottles after every second feed. Hope she will have chubby legs in no time on this regime.


----------



## ttc126

Surprise, we went through the same thing. I think my little one wasnt quite ready to come out! He would sleep long stretches like your little girl has done and was too sleepy to eat effectively. 

Hang in there. If you can pump after feeds that will help your supply for when she no longer needs the supplement. I never actually supplemented with formula, but would offer a couple of oz in the bottle and it just made it easier for him to eat. Thankfully he's doing great now and your little girl will be just fine soon! Hugs :hugs: :)


----------



## MissEyre

Brooklynn May arrived on Valentine's Day after 30 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing. She was 8 lbs and 8 oz. We love her so much!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ttc! :hugs: Great to hear that you had similar issues and are doing great. :) she is pretty strong (lifts her head and turns it when we do tummy time), certainly poops a lot etc... she just is gaining slowly. So here's hoping she will be chubby in no time with the extra food :)

Congratulations miss eyre!!! 30 hours... wowee! Hope you are resting up now :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Congratulations MissEyre!! Wonderful news, happy Valentine's Day indeed!

Megan, I had a couple of shots of morphine early in my labour (in a US hospital) for my pre-eclampsia headache so there's at least one option before epidural/spinal. 

EMY, 75% effaced is great! I hope things move along soon.


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations miss eyre!!!!!! :)

Melly, did the morphine make you crazy? Lol I felt soooo crazy on it!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations miss eyre.


----------



## 2nd time

Aggggggh im still contracting but irregularly its so annoying having lots of show but I want labour


----------



## EMYJC

2nd time I am so sick of thinking this is it with the cramps and contractions too! I've resigned myself to the fact its a c section monday! :(


----------



## MellyH

Ttc, I was already so groggy from the magnesium sulfate (pre-eclampsia meds) that I didn't notice any additional crazy from the morphine!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats to all the new mamas!! Hang in there mamas who are still waiting xx


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Jade and Crysshey on the arrival of your beautiful bubbas xxx


----------



## British Mummy

Just in the waiting room before my sweep. Exciting stuff. I'm preparing for an afternoon of annoying cramps but no labour. I literally have no faith that it's going to work but ah well. I guess I'll ask the midwife if I'm dilated(don't seem to mention effacement as much here) and that might be an indicator. But at the same time they don't do standard examinations here either so I know other women can be 2cm for weeks without it meaning anything. Sigh.... 
EMYJC will they definitely go for a c-section for you and no induction of labour then? x


----------



## British Mummy

And congratulations miss eyre! I wondered if you'd gone into labour with how quiet you've been:) Happy Valentine's!! x


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Misseyre. What a lovely valentines gift xxx


----------



## MellyH

Good luck BM!!!


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats MissEyre! We were wondering if there were any Valentine's babies <3

Feronia I hope your labor picks up soon!! Must be torture to be in that in-between state. Any day, any hour now.

I feel like a pretty big wimp. I am not handling these final days well. I can't sleep- on top of being pregnant and peeing and all that, this cold is making me feel miserable, and I know I need rest but I can't get more than 30 minutes at a time! I dread the night time and each time I wake up I pray the sun will just rise so I can justify waking up and just being tired for the day. There is nothing in this world like sleep deprivation. And I expect I will be feeling this way for many months to come, which makes me sad, and makes me feel like a wimp. Rant complete. Thank you ladies for being here. No one IRL wants to hear me complain (not like you do either- lol) but it is nice to have an outlet.


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs Megan. I was dreading bedtime by the end as well :(


----------



## Feronia

Happy due date to me... :sleep::coffee:

I've been up since 3am super uncomfortable. I thought I might be going into labour again yesterday dealing with strong contractions for half the day, but nope. A strong acupuncture induction complete with TENS stimulation didn't work, and I think I've pretty much given up trying things. I'm just going to sit on my ass and wait. 

Congrats miss eyre! So we did get a Valentine's baby after all!


----------



## EMYJC

No British mummy. My son came early as I had a big bleed and found to have an infection. They induced me as they found me to be 2cm dilated but he became distressed and I didn't progress past 4cm so ended with an emergency section. Both myself consultant don't feel it's worth the risk with scar rupture and history of going down induction route again. She's given me 10 days and the sweeps to see if my body will do it naturally this time. That's fair enough for me. I don't want
To be induced. Id rather he just gets here safely. Hope
Your sweep works x


----------



## British Mummy

Hmff. I'm long and posterior and not dilated. Bit of blood came out on her fingers but nothing doing and she wasn't hopeful. Oh well that's life. Booked for induction 8am on Sunday which is in some ways great because easy to organise childcare and no traffic on the way there. So I'll sit back and relax now. Overdue scmoverdue!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Boo- poor you, Megan! If it helps at all: I slept badly for the last two weeks and felt horrible at times with a number of physical things. Obviously giving birth brings new pains... But I instantly felt 100% better. All the things that had been there for the pregnancy went more or less instantly. And two weeks on from birth I feel great. So, even being up with the baby I feel physically better than I have in months. I hope you will experience the same :flower: 

Being induced wasn't so bad, british mummy. The pitocin wasn't fun, but meh. I was 38 weeks and induced for medical reasons, so think I had quite high doses. Hopefully if you are close to labour anyway, you might need less meds to get/keep things going!


----------



## Pens

Congratulations MissEyre, I was hoping that someone would have a Valentines baby! What a lovely gift :hugs:

I hope you feel better soon MegaMegan, I had a really bad cold last week and was absolutely exhausted, physically and emotionally. I felt so bad I kept bursting into tears. Drink lots and lots of fluids! I'm also at that stage where I dread going to sleep, I wake up all through the night with major heartburn and from being uncomfortable. 

xx


----------



## EMYJC

Things can change in moments british mummy. People can be 3cm
For weeks and nothing Happen and others can go from completely closed to established labour in hours. Least we should both have our babies by Monday!


----------



## Captain

Congratulations MissEyre! Yay that's made me happy to know we did get a Valentines baby here after all!

Anyone else starting to get suspicious when a regular poster goes quiet now? :haha:

I had an active day yesterday, a ton of BH, pressure, cramping, pains etc, still nothing to get excited over but the fact it's increasing by the day is keeping me in good spirits. Today is the day I picked for her arrival in the pool we did with friends so we'll see if I have some mothers intuition on my side!

Sending out big hugs to everyone who's still waiting :hugs:


----------



## MissEyre

Here she is ladies! Our little Valentine. <3


----------



## River54

So very cute!!


----------



## ttc126

Oh my miss eyre! She's beautiful! 

Melly, I definitely sympathize with the craziness of magnesium sulphate! My first was also induced at 36 weeks due to severe preeclampsia. Luckily I didn't get it again this time ;)


----------



## Izzie74

Beautiful miss eyre. Looks alert already.


----------



## British Mummy

Oh my goodness EMYJC completely understand after your first birth! I was just curious it seems different in different countries:) Definitely best to keep you and little one safe! Yes you're right we might be sharing birth dates!! :D that's so exciting :D I was induced on a Sunday with my first and she came Monday at 5am so I hopefully have a good chance if they're not too busy and kick me off promptly. 
Thanks for all the support everyone:) I won't give up hope yet as you say things can change fast. She's beautiful miss Eyre you must be so proud:) x x x


----------



## British Mummy

Woah I never noticed how much I overuse smilies...


----------



## ttc126

Lol British Mummy I do the same! :) :) :)


----------



## Feronia

She's cute, Miss Eyre! Congrats!

I asked my midwife for a sweep today since she's famous for sending women home and having them go into labour that night. :haha: She confirmed that I'm about 4.5 cm dilated, which makes me happy since that's what I thought! I'm so proud that I got that right! :D We'll see what happens though. I don't really have any hope though. We did have a depressing conversation about my options regarding going over 42 weeks. I need to look more into the evidence regarding non-stress tests and increased risks after a certain point. I already know I'll decline a medical induction, and she's totally fine with that.


----------



## Megamegan

I've already written this on the Facebook page, but, I just wanted to announce here that I'm scheduled for a c-section on Friday :) Very happy and excited about it. It is the safest thing for me and baby and I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## bounceyboo

Delighted to announce baby jack Ashton arrived into the world 18-2-15 weighing in at 7lbs10oz mam and baby are doing great&#128515;


----------



## ttc126

Congrats bouncey boo!!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats bounceyboo :) lovely name, too!

Not long to go then, Megan! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Congrats bouncyboo!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations bouncyboo


----------



## River54

Congrats!!


----------



## Pens

Congratulations bounceyboo :) 

Had midwife appointment today and she said she can feel 2/5ths of the babys head. Feeling a bit disheartened and I'm booked in for a sweep next Thursday :(
I'm due on Monday so does her not being fully engaged yet necessarily mean I'll go over? I've been having more and more cramps every day and today felt loads of pressure with the pains, but this being my first I am clueless.

xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

awww congratulations bouncyboo xxx 

congratulations to all ladies i've missed, sorry xx


----------



## MellyH

Yay, congrats bounceyboo! Welcome Ashton. 

Megan, so soon!!! How exciting. 

Pens, things can change so quickly, don't be disheartened, you might not necessarily go over. :hugs:


----------



## British Mummy

Congratulations bounceyboo! :D x x


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations bouncyboo. 

Good luck with your c-section Megamegan. So exciting, not long now.

She is beautiful misserye


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Bounceyboo!


----------



## kittykat7210

hey, I miscarried in august, but just wanted to check in, hope everyone has been okay

i've seen some beautiful pictures of the babies, congratulations everyone


----------



## British Mummy

I remember you kittykat. That's lovely to check in:) I'm hoping to add a picture soon. How's everything going with you? 
X x x


----------



## kittykat7210

British Mummy said:


> I remember you kittykat. That's lovely to check in:) I'm hoping to add a picture soon. How's everything going with you?
> X x x

it's okay i suppose, it hit us quite hard, but we're finally in a place where we can start trying again which is nice. i'm excited to see more photos, everyone looks so cute!! and its exciting that the group got a valentines baby!


----------



## xxshellsxx

kittykat7210 said:


> hey, I miscarried in august, but just wanted to check in, hope everyone has been okay
> 
> i've seen some beautiful pictures of the babies, congratulations everyone

Aww lovely of you to pop in! I was so sad for your loss, i'm glad you're in a place again now where you can start trying, hoping your rainbow comes soon x x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi kittykat! 

I remember you and I was (and am) so very sorry for your loss. So nice of you to check in! And I hope you will have a baby in your arms shortly :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

for those not on FB there have been another 4 babies born today!!

Minibump, MegaMegan, Jessica716, Bumblebee - i'm sure they will be along to update you all with the details as soon as they can tear themselves away from their gorgeous babies xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Baby Isabella arrived today! She weighs 7lb 7oz, more than a pound smaller than my DD! Both doing well :)


----------



## kittykat7210

bumblebeexo said:


> Baby Isabella arrived today! She weighs 7lb 7oz, more than a pound smaller than my DD! Both doing well :)

that's what both me and my sister weighed when we were born :)


----------



## MiniBump

Liberty Rose Harriet (to be known as Libby Rose) arrived 19/2/2015 at 15:24 by EMCS weighing 8lb 14oz.

Mama and baby both doing well :thumbup:

Congratulations to all the other ladies whose babies have arrived recently! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats to all you new mamas! What a baby boom!! :)


----------



## MellyH

Awwwww congrats on the arrival of Isabella and Libby Rose!!! Big hugs to bumblebee and MiniBump, hope you're recovering well. :hugs:


----------



## Captain

Thank you kittykat for checking in, I hope you have your little rainbow soon, best of luck! :hugs:

Congratulations to all four mamas, what a busy day! Absolutely nothing with me today, not even one little cramp! I have a Dr's appointment in the morning and will have my first cervical check, so we'll see how things are going then!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations to all the new baby mamas!


----------



## Pens

I kept getting really crampy yesterday, nothing regular though, so I was bouncing on my ball last night whilst watching the telly and felt a little gush, it was definitely enough for me to get up and run to the bathroom (in the middle of Eastenders! I'm sure someone on here will understand) I wiped and a big bit of mucus plug was on the tissue but there wasn't any blood. Before I went to bed I wiped again because I had a wet feeling and there was another big blob of mucus plug, but again with no blood or anything. I know that it can regenerate so I'm not getting my hopes up, but could this be the start of something? Today I've been feeling really wet down there but haven't had any cramping as of yet.


----------



## smawfl

Pens sounds like it could be some of your waters? Have you called labour ward?


----------



## Pens

No I haven't called anyone, my midwife said not to bother calling if I lose my mucus plug and I thought the little gushing feeling last night must have just been my plug coming out. How will I know if it's my waters?


----------



## kittykat7210

i've never been through labour but my mum has said it feels like a sudden gush, i think you should at least ring and ask, it wont hurt :) sometimes waters break without contractions or anything, and you sometimes need to be induced


----------



## smawfl

I didn't really feel my plug last time. My waters however were a gush like you describe. I would call up and see what they advise. Xx


----------



## EMYJC

I feel really off today. Exhausted, crampy, sickly and headache. Hope I'm not coming down with something :(


----------



## Pens

I gave triage a call and they said it sounds like the little gushing feeling was my mucus plug as I was bouncing on my ball when it happened (and it was really big) and that the wetness sounds like discharge as it's not enough to even go onto my knickers, it's just a really wet feeling. Apparently it's really common to have watery discharge at this stage of pregnancy. They've told me to keep an eye on it and if it starts to go onto my knickers/down my leg then to come in and get checked. 
I keep getting waves of feeling like I'm about to be sick too, I'm really hoping this is the start of something but I don't want to get my hopes up! Gah!


----------



## smawfl

Glad you called and got reassurance. Hope things start properly for you soon!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations minibump and bumblebee xxx


----------



## MellyH

EMY, I hope you're coming down with a baby!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations everyone xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

So many babies! How fast have all our pregnancies gone? I can't believe it's baby time already!! I love it!!


----------



## Captain

To the mamas who've had their babies, have you looked back on pictures of yourselves and OH's to compare with your little ones yet? Yesterday my mother sent me a photo of me at 10 days old, the first time I'd seen a picture of me that young! I can't stop looking at it, it's exactly how I picture my little girl in there!


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain both mine looked very much like me as a newborn. 

Xx


----------



## Izzie74

Captain said:


> To the mamas who've had their babies, have you looked back on pictures of yourselves and OH's to compare with your little ones yet? Yesterday my mother sent me a photo of me at 10 days old, the first time I'd seen a picture of me that young! I can't stop looking at it, it's exactly how I picture my little girl in there!

My mum thinks that my lo looks how I did at her age. I've seen pictures of me and my siblings and we and my lo all have the same dark hair. My sister and I then went very blonde, while my brother went darker. Can't wait to see how Emily grows, although my DH and I are both blonde and blue eyed, so I imagine she will be too!


----------



## British Mummy

Definitely fun to compare captain :) my little girl was IDENTICAL to my husband as a newborn. Honestly if decor / clothing didn't give it away I wouldn't be able to tell which was which in photos. So it works with husbands too even though she was a girl:) I feel like I'll be shocked if this little boy doesn't look just like my husband too!


----------



## MellyH

Our little boy looks like my husband, our little girl doesn't look like anyone we can tell yet! She's going through an odd-looking phase at the moment, funny shaped head for her face. She'll grow into it. :lol:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I don't have a pic of my husband to compare... But our little girl has the same full head of hair that I did! :) so far her facial features aren't hugely similar to anyone in particular. Will see what happens over time! When I was pregnant I always imagined her with her dads eyes :)


----------



## Pens

Might go on a walk tomorrow during the day as I'm sick of sitting indoors by myself all of the time, do you think I'll be alright to go by myself?


----------



## 2nd time

Hi guys my yellow bump turned pink at 9.45am 19/02/15 7lb 2oz both home and foing well will update hirth story soon


----------



## kittykat7210

2nd time said:


> Hi guys my yellow bump turned pink at 9.45am 19/02/15 7lb 2oz both home and foing well will update hirth story soon

Wow that's so cool! I wouldn't ever have been able to wait to know! Lovely breakfast surprise :)


----------



## Captain

Thanks for all the replies, so sweet to hear what y'all think! 

Dr's appointment went well this morning. He did a cervix check and was really happy with everything but she's still a little high which explains the lack of pains etc. He's booking me in for an induction Wednesday if there's no progress before then. Crazy to think I'm not guaranteed to have my baby within the next five days!


----------



## Izzie74

2nd time said:


> Hi guys my yellow bump turned pink at 9.45am 19/02/15 7lb 2oz both home and foing well will update hirth story soon

Congratulations


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations.to the new arrivals!!!! :)


----------



## River54

congrats 2nd time!


----------



## bounceyboo

Thanks for the well wishes and congratulations to the other new mamas &#128522; we are going home today I cant wait my baby is doing great and only lost 8 grams of his birth weight we are bottle feeding Nd he's very happy alert so handsome I'm falling more on love with him every minute &#10084;&#128516;


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats 2nd time! 

Enjoy those baby snuggles, bounceyboo! Glad to hear bubs is thriving :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain i will post a pic later when i get a chance to resize it of me and Oliver.... it's scary how much he looks like me! Sam looks like me when i got a bit bigger too!

congrats 2ndtime! xx


----------



## Pens

Congratulations on the new arrivals


----------



## Feronia

Baby Oberon was born peacefully at home after a speedy 2.5 hour labour on Feb 20 in the afternoon (compare that to my first: 56 hours)! 8 lbs 1 oz, two lbs larger than his sister was. He came out knowing how to nurse -- he's a pro! I guess walking around at 5cm for about a week really meant it would be fast when it happened. Big sister was there in the birth pool and did really well!
I'm feeling really good -- I didn't hemorrhage this time and didn't tear again either (two for two, woot)!

The afterpains are AWFUL though -- way worse the second time around. How long do those last?


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Feronia!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Feronia


----------



## MellyH

Congrats Feronia, and welcome little Oberon!!!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Feronia!!!! Those pains are awful with the second baby! With my little guy they were awful every feed for 3 days....And occasionally I'll even get a pain now almost 6 weeks out!


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia congratulations again, after pains lasted about a week for me, I had some terrible pains when getting up from peeing almost in my ribs must have been everything else shifting back where it should be. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Ladies who want updating on the front page please send me a pm with details you'd like on there. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats feronia! Love the name!!

Just based on odds I thought you would have a girl... but it looks like everyone with a two year old girl had a boy! (Or have i missed someone?)


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats Feronia!!


----------



## River54

congrats!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations 2nd time and Feronia xxx


----------



## British Mummy

Congratulations feronia!! What a fantastic story. I'm not looking forward to these after pains quite a few people have mentioned them. I hope yours don't last long :) 

We've dropped off our 2 year old girl to her grandparents just now. Off to hospital at 7am for induction. And we're having a boy surprise bub! :) hopefully will update you with a birth in the next two days! :)


----------



## MiniBump

You've missed me SurpriseBub!:cry: I have a two year old girl and just had another girl!


----------



## Izzie74

Minibump - where do u get the breastfeeding milestone badge from please?


----------



## MiniBump

Izzie74 said:


> Minibump - where do u get the breastfeeding milestone badge from please?

Here you go Izzie - there are cows too so have a look through. I'm sorry but I can't remember which link it is you copy and paste because I just change the number in the description now. Try them and preview to see if they work?

https://s1233.photobucket.com/user/milky_mommy/library/?sort=6&page=1


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm sorry, minibump! :) I hope you are enjoying your two little girls!!


----------



## Pens

Lost even MORE of my mucus plug today! What I thought was a lot the other day is nothing compared to what came out today! Sorry, TMI, but it was literally a handful! Still no red/pink/brown streaks in it though, but still feeling a little bit hopeful. I've been getting tightenings, period pains and a lot of pressure today (especially a lot of pressure when I wee, it's very uncomfortable.) I went for a half an hour walk, not a lot but it's all my poor swollen legs and feet can handle right now and I got some more period type pains and shooting pains whilst walking. I'm dying to meet my little girl now, it makes me want to cry every time someone else has their baby!


----------



## MrsTM1

xxshellsxx said:


> for those not on FB there have been another 4 babies born today!!
> 
> Minibump, MegaMegan, Jessica716, Bumblebee - i'm sure they will be along to update you all with the details as soon as they can tear themselves away from their gorgeous babies xx


Add one more to that list! Eli Gabriel was born in hospital on 19th February, 2015, weighing 7lbs, 3oz. Just got home about an hour ago, and I am beyond exhausted. Will try to write a birth story when I can. :)


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations mrstm


----------



## MellyH

Hooray MrsTM1, big hugs to little Eli!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats mrstm1! :)


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations mrstm1 xxx


----------



## bounceyboo

just wondering has anyone gotten a coldsore afterwards ive two on my nose and they are ugly and sore looking im terrified of passing it on to my new baby


----------



## SurpriseBub

Has anyone else had a baby become fussy after a couple of weeks? The last couple of evenings in particular have been tough! Not sure whether it is just normal fussiness, or whether she has colic or reflux or something along those lines... :s


----------



## savvysaver

SurpriseBub said:


> Has anyone else had a baby become fussy after a couple of weeks? The last couple of evenings in particular have been tough! Not sure whether it is just normal fussiness, or whether she has colic or reflux or something along those lines... :s

My twins are extremely fussy at night. Between 5-9pm they cry and we basically have to hold both of them the entire time. It is the worst part of the day by far. We aren't sure why they are so fussy, I was planning on talking to our pediatrician at our next appointment.


----------



## jmandrews

Can you add to the front page please :)

February 9
jmandrews- :blue: Brecken Lynn 6lbs 6oz, 19 3/4in; edd Feb 21


----------



## British Mummy

Hey everyone! Can you add me too please raspberry, no rush! We had little baby Lucas James today, 23rd February, at 12:19am after a successful induction. I managed it on only gas and air in an effort to go home asap but they are keeping me because of high blood pressure. Ah well, hopefully we'll be home soon. He weighed exactly 9lbs and looks like me and his sister! Congratulations to everyone! :) x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, british mummy! :) I hope you will be home soon :) 


I can't believe we are nearly at the end of February... For so long, Feb 2015 had felt like it was an eternity away!!


----------



## MiniBump

I haven't reached that stage yet but, fussiness, especially in the evenings is totally normal (sorry)! Please bookmark kellymom.com and use it at will, you'll find info on pretty much everything there! :thumbup:

https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussybaby/


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations british mummy.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks minibump. :) i have been on kelly mom quite a bit lately :) just not sure why the sudden change and how to differentiate between normal fussiness and something with a root cause. I guess it is trial and error...


----------



## MiniBump

Yep, welcome to motherhood! If only babies came with a manual, eh? All you can do is go through the usuals, full tummy, clean bottom, not tired, doesn't want a cuddle, not got wind, etc. and when you've run out of options, go through them again and if still no idea, if baby seems well and alert, accept it might just be normal! It's such a fun game, ha ha! :wacko:


----------



## ttc126

Thanks mini bump! Jude seems to be at the "peak".of this right now! I was a little concerned it may be colic but this reminder was what I needed to read :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations british mummy!! x

minibump i had to laugh about babies coming with a manual lol My two are very content babies (mostly)... until i change a bum! I keep saying to them ' is it in the baby manual that it is compulsory to whinge and whine and make noise when having your bum changed lol' x


----------



## Izzie74

MiniBump said:


> I haven't reached that stage yet but, fussiness, especially in the evenings is totally normal (sorry)! Please bookmark kellymom.com and use it at will, you'll find info on pretty much everything there! :thumbup:
> 
> https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussybaby/

I find baby centre really useful too
https://www.babycentre.co.uk


----------



## Captain

Congratulations MrsTM1 and British Mummy!

Well I am now a week overdue, humph! No pains, no cramps, nothing! Just lots of baby movement and pressure. Dr said Friday he will send off paperwork for an induction Wednesday and I should hear from the ward that day or Saturday..he said if Monday comes and I still haven't heard from them then to call "but that won't happen". Well it has! I hit the wall yesterday and I just want this baby out. I'm tired of everyone telling me to go for a walk when I'm in so much pain!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the new babies and I hope everyone still waiting have their babies soon!


----------



## Izzie74

Oh dear Captain. I feel for you. I was two weeks early and ready for out, can't imagine more waiting. Hopefully they will schedule your induction asap.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Surprise - I have a 2 year old girl and had another girl :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oh and for the front page - Isabella, 7lb 7oz, 19th feb, 39+2


----------



## SurpriseBub

bumblebeexo said:


> Surprise - I have a 2 year old girl and had another girl :)

:) sorry! It seems the gender split wasn't as one sided as it seemed! i hope you are enjoying your little ladies. :)


----------



## Izzie74

For front page - Emily on 17.1.15 7lb6oz


----------



## Mom2Chloe

40 weeks today!! How many are still pregnant and waiting? I haven't been on this board it a long time, so would like to congratulate all of those who have had there babies already!! I'm hoping little one comes before next monday so i can avoid induction. So exhausted!


----------



## SurpriseBub

You have done so well to be this patient captain! Time to come out, baby!!! I hope that you will be meeting your little one shortly!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations britishmummy xxx


----------



## EMYJC

Jakob Anthony Mills born today at 0939 via elective section. 10 days overdue with a weight of 10lb 11oz! Breastfeeding great but needing to be topped up as blood sugars dropping. So in love. X


----------



## StefNJunk

EMYJC said:


> View attachment 846871
> Jakob Anthony Mills born today at 0939 via elective section. 10 days overdue with a weight of 10lb 11oz! Breastfeeding great but needing to be topped up as blood sugars dropping. So in love. X

What a DOLL! 

Congrats to everyone who've had their babies so far! Haven't posted here in FOREVER, but been watching the babies be born.

Due in 2 days... still preggo! Was really expecting him to come early. Everyone keeps pestering me to see if anything is happening, especially DH. EVERY morning he says, "Let's have a baby today." Every time I say ouch or grunt or anything - "Are you going into labor?" Last night he put our 15 month old to my stomach and told her to tell her baby brother to come out and meet us already, lol. Super nervous about how she's going to handle the change...


----------



## Izzie74

Welcome Jakob. Congratulations


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, emy! He is lovely- and maybe our biggest baby to date? :) enjoy your family!!! 

Hi stefnjunk! Hope your little one will appear soon. :) I nannied for a family who had their first two a little under 18 months apart, and it went brilliantly for them. Their son was pretty flexible about the whole thing, as he was too little to quite grasp what had happened. I am sure you will all adjust well- lots of hugs for the big sister, and hopefully she won't be too jealous :)


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Emy!!!! :) He's gorgeous :)

Stefnjunk, my two are 16 months apart. It has been great! There's no jealousy as he's so young he doesn't know to be jealous. There were a few tantrums the first week home, but since then it's been great :)


----------



## MellyH

Congrats EMY and British Mummy!!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats to the new mommies! 
My ds had his first check up today and is now 10lbs! He was 7lb 12oz at birth :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy2missR

So much to catch up on!!!! So many bebes!! I tried to get on to post last night, but DS had other ideas. Been keeping up on FB with those there. For those I missed, congrats on the bubbas! My bubba arrived a week early, 1/24/15 @11:25pm weighing 7lb1oz. We have our one month checkup tomorrow. So in love.


----------



## Izzie74

Mommy2missR said:


> So much to catch up on!!!! So many bebes!! I tried to get on to post last night, but DS had other ideas. Been keeping up on FB with those there. For those I missed, congrats on the bubbas! My bubba arrived a week early, 1/24/15 @11:25pm weighing 7lb1oz. We have our one month checkup tomorrow. So in love.

Congratulations. Boy or girl?


----------



## Captain

Congratulations EMY!! 

Well I just had the hottest curry of my LIFE! Let's see if there's any truth in it now! :haha:


----------



## Izzie74

Captain said:


> Congratulations EMY!!
> 
> Well I just had the hottest curry of my LIFE! Let's see if there's any truth in it now! :haha:

Lol. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations EMY, beautiful xxx


----------



## River54

Fx captain !


----------



## Izzie74

Emily has put on another pound in the last two weeks. All this mad feeding is paying off. Now I want the sleep to improve!


----------



## StefNJunk

SurpriseBub said:


> Hi stefnjunk! Hope your little one will appear soon. :) I nannied for a family who had their first two a little under 18 months apart, and it went brilliantly for them. Their son was pretty flexible about the whole thing, as he was too little to quite grasp what had happened. I am sure you will all adjust well- lots of hugs for the big sister, and hopefully she won't be too jealous :)

Hopefully! DH is taking a week off to spend lots of time with her once the new baby comes, so hopefully that helps. I'm just worried about when he goes back to work!



ttc126 said:


> Stefnjunk, my two are 16 months apart. It has been great! There's no jealousy as he's so young he doesn't know to be jealous. There were a few tantrums the first week home, but since then it's been great :)

FX it goes that smoothly for us! DD threw a tantrum when DH was holding his cousin's daughter (who is 3 months younger than her), but she did get over it pretty quickly. She loves to snuggle and love on our cats, so hopefully she's just sweet and lovey with her little brother!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Congratulations everyone! For front page - 3rd February - Eliana Xanthe Clara, 6lb 7oz, 39+2, edd 8th Feb


----------



## SurpriseBub

And... Curry do anything for you, captain?! ;)

Awesome weight gain, izzie! go wonder boobs! How often are you feeding? And for how long? :) 

Hopefully your little girl still being at the age to nap will help give you a break now and then Stefnjunk! Do you have a wrap or ergo carrier? Might be very useful :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

shameless proud mummy post!

Here are my boys... 6 weeks old tomorrow Sam (right) weighing 9lb and Ollie (left) 8lb 3oz now! :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/samandolliedouble_zpsa2e5ff86.jpg


----------



## christina1612

My little Holly-Marie arrived at 10.34am this morning via elective c section, weighing 6lb 14oz, my tiny little doll! Both doing well x


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> And... Curry do anything for you, captain?! ;)
> 
> Awesome weight gain, izzie! go wonder boobs! How often are you feeding? And for how long? :)
> 
> Hopefully your little girl still being at the age to nap will help give you a break now and then Stefnjunk! Do you have a wrap or ergo carrier? Might be very useful :)

I'm feeding on demand very often. It can be as much as hourly and she rarely gets to 2 hours between feeds at other times, hence the sleep deprivation! I sleep when she sleeps day and night. But hearing of the weight gain has made it seem more worthwhile. Between 1am and now, 6 pm, she has had 14 separate feeds. Sometimes one boob, sometimes both. Length of feeds has been between 10-28 minutes. Yes, I'm a geek and write it all down!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> And... Curry do anything for you, captain?! ;)
> 
> Awesome weight gain, izzie! go wonder boobs! How often are you feeding? And for how long? :)
> 
> Hopefully your little girl still being at the age to nap will help give you a break now and then Stefnjunk! Do you have a wrap or ergo carrier? Might be very useful :)
> 
> I'm feeding on demand very often. It can be as much as hourly and she rarely gets to 2 hours between feeds at other times, hence the sleep deprivation! I sleep when she sleeps day and night. But hearing of the weight gain has made it seem more worthwhile. Between 1am and now, 6 pm, she has had 14 separate feeds. Sometimes one boob, sometimes both. Length of feeds has been between 10-28 minutes. Yes, I'm a geek and write it all down!Click to expand...

https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussybaby/

Wow.. Less than 2 hours must be relentless. Well done you! We at least get to three hours sometimes at night (I wake her then if she doesn't wake herself up). It definitely seems to be working for you with that weight gain! We are on the up now but following breastfeeding with some bottles. 

...and we are writing it all down for now, too. ;)


----------



## MellyH

Yeah I am tracking it all in a google spreadsheet. :lol:

Congrats Christina!!!


----------



## Feronia

Cute boys, shells! :)

Well we're all doing great here. DD is adapting super well -- she loves her little brother so much! She even thanked me for him the other day! I think being there for the birth really helped. Feeding is going really well. I kept track of it for my daughter but this time I don't at all. It's just obvious he's getting enough. Sometimes it's every half hour, other times he'll go 3 hours or so. Who knows -- I'm making a TON of milk and am super engorged so I always go to him or the toddler to help with that. She's really happy that I have milk again!


----------



## Izzie74

Omg - she just slept 3 hours without a feed. Mummy slept too! Super exciting!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yaaaaaaaaay, izzie! :) :) :) 

And how sweet of your daughter, feronia :) I'm jealous you have so much milk!


----------



## Captain

Well the curry did nothing! Calling the maternity ward at 6am tomorrow to see if they have room for me to come in and be induced. Very nervous and can't see me getting any sleep tonight!


----------



## Izzie74

Try and sleep tonight captain. You won't get much once baby is here!! Good luck for induction tomorrow.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck tomorrow, captain! So exciting :) even if you don't sleep, stay in bed for a decent number of hours and rest your body!


----------



## MellyH

Best of luck Captain!! Please keep us updated :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations ladies and good luck captain! 

Xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats mamas on new arrivals :)

Could you add to the front page please: Azaiah Daniel, 03.02.15, 8lbs 1oz, 11.26am.

Thank you xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## ttc126

I got in a car accident with my baby yesterday! :( After spending the rest of the day at the drs for him and me we're both ok. The seatbelt pushed right on my incision so it's very sore but the baby is completely fine.

The paramedics told me the baby was just fine because the carseat was installed and buckled correctly. I just wanted to share so everyone will go double check their carseat because they are so important :flower:


----------



## Izzie74

ttc126 said:


> I got in a car accident with my baby yesterday! :( After spending the rest of the day at the drs for him and me we're both ok. The seatbelt pushed right on my incision so it's very sore but the baby is completely fine.
> 
> The paramedics told me the baby was just fine because the carseat was installed and buckled correctly. I just wanted to share so everyone will go double check their carseat because they are so important :flower:

Oh my goodness. How scary. Glad you are both fine now. :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc126 said:


> I got in a car accident with my baby yesterday! :( After spending the rest of the day at the drs for him and me we're both ok. The seatbelt pushed right on my incision so it's very sore but the baby is completely fine.
> 
> The paramedics told me the baby was just fine because the carseat was installed and buckled correctly. I just wanted to share so everyone will go double check their carseat because they are so important :flower:

So Glad to hear you are both ok!! It scares me being in the car with my boys for that reason - not my driving but other peoples! x


----------



## MellyH

Oh TTC, very scary! What happened?


----------



## SurpriseBub

How awful! Glad you are ok, ttc. And thank you for the reminder to make sure our car seats are in properly :flower:


----------



## StefNJunk

Surprise, we have a Boba, thinking about readjusting it to the newborn setting, it's currently adjusted for DH to carry DD - she absolutely LOVES being carried by her daddy!

Her nap schedule is out of whack right now... I think she might be trying to transition to one a day, but it isn't quite working out. She's always been a cat napper... usually no more than 30-35 minutes at a time, which makes switching to one nap difficult for her!

shells, I hope you frame that pic and hang it up! Too cute!

Captain, you are braver than I. No way would I tempt anything spicy with this heartburn and reflux! Good luck with the induction.

ttc, glad you are both ok!


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh, ttc, how scary! I'm so glad you both are okay.

Good luck, captain!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Glad your both ok ttc. How scary!


----------



## Captain

Had my induction this morning! They monitored me for an hour before sending me home. I've got to go back in three hours if nothing happens before then. So far I've got lots of pressure in my lower back so I'm leaning on babies bunk and rocking my hips which is helping! Can't wait for this to all be over!


----------



## SurpriseBub

How did they induce you, captain? (Just curious as I stayed in hospital from start to finish). :) I hope it all goes smoothly and you will be cuddling your baby in a few hours.


----------



## laura109

Our baby girl sienna was born 21.02.15 @ 6.32am.  xx


----------



## StefNJunk

laura109 said:


> Our baby girl sienna was born 21.02.15 @ 6.32am.  xx

Love her name, although I'm biased. That's my 15 month old's name, too :winkwink:


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations laura.


----------



## Captain

Surprise, they gave me prostaglandin. After posting earlier we went for a walk and had a bite to eat before going back to the hospital.

Contractions started to get very consistent but mild in pain across my stomach, it was getting more and more intense in my back though. They checked me again and my cervix had softened even more and they could see the contractions were progressing but still not enough. Sooo, I'm back home again until they either get too painful to speak through or at 7AM tomorrow morning! About to try and get some sleep as it's been a very long day!


----------



## MellyH

Hope you can rest, Captain. How exciting!!! I can't wait to hear the good news. :D


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, captain! I hope you get some sleep... And that bubs comes soon! :)


----------



## Pens

I am very happy to announce that my baby girl, Myah, was born at 4am on the 24th, weighing 7lb 3 ounces. 
My waters broke at 6am on the 23rd (my due date!) and I was 2cm from 10am until 10pm, although the pain was really progressing. At 11pm I was 3cm and they let me stay in the hospital and gave me some paracetemol. For a few hours they were lasting for nearly 2 minutes and coming every couple of minutes and I was really struggling to breath through them, I got them to check me again and they said I was only 4cm but enough to go up onto the birthing centre. I waited 45 minutes for someone to come and get me and it probably would have been longer if I wasn't constantly calling them on my buzzer and me telling them that I kept accidently pushing! Once I was up there and I demanded they checked me again (they didn't want to because my waters had broken and there was risk of infection) and I was 9cm so they finally let me have some gas and air! 45 minutes later she was born :)


----------



## MellyH

Congrats Pens! So fast in the end!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, pens!! Enjoy that little baby! :)


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, pens! :)

Has anyone checked their dilation while in labour? It's soooo cool. My water had broken as well when the midwife got here so she didn't want to check me either, so she had me check while in the pool. I only felt a little lip of cervix so I told her I thought I was at a 9, but then I started pushing slowly and the lip disappeared.

Oh I added a link to Oberon's birth story in my sig. :)


----------



## MissEyre

So many people to congratulate! It's so fun to be talking about our babies now. 

TTC - Glad you and baby are safe!

Captain - I hope things are progressing. Hang in there!

Rasberry - I'm not sure if I gave all of my stats earlier for the front page

Brooklynn May born on February 14, 2015 weighing 8 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations pens x good luck captain! X


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats on all the new babies... thinking of you captain!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I just started a thread on this, and wondering if anyone here can help?

Over the last few days, my three week old has started to cough/choke/splutter at quite a lot of her feelings. We are supplementing with bottles, and it seems just as likely to happen with the bottle as it is on the breast. 

Is this normal? Any advice on how to deal with it? 

I think that she has a fairly mild case of reflux... Would that be the cause? Does medication help with choking?


----------



## Izzie74

Sometimes I have to stop part way through a feeding to sit my lo up, pat her back and then carry on. She is ebf and quite a guzzler. However it is occasional and not everytime. Can you ask your HV?


----------



## SurpriseBub

We are seeing her dr next week and I will definitely ask then! 'Guzzler' is a pretty apt description for my baby's feeding style! It is hard to get a good latch- but maybe I need to suck it up and do more than one pause per feed.


----------



## Pens

Thank you everyone. How many babies are left now? xx


----------



## smawfl

I'm still here!

Congratulations to all the recent babies!


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub, I can't comment on the bottle but, certainly on the breast, a baby will cough/splutter/choke when you have a 'let down' as the flow is much faster - mine certainly does! This can happen more than once a feed and you may feel a tingling sensation when you have one (although some mums don't feel anything). Laying back can help as gravity slows the flow but once your supply regulates around 4-6 weeks, it should happen less and less.

All babies have reflux to a degree as the valve at the top of the stomach (I think) is open until around six months so some of the contents can easily flow back up. Spitting up isn't usually a medical problem unless baby is projectile vomiting, in distress and not gaining weight or having sufficient wet and dirty nappies.

I suppose with the bottle, if baby sucks hard on that like they do on the breast that could make them choke because the milk comes out quite easily?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, minibump! i will try lying backwards and see if that helps. The fact that she does it on both breast and bottle has me wondering whether it is something she just needs to learn- ie. To slow down! It will be interesting to hear what her dr thinks on reflux or whatever else it could be. 

I really appreciate all your breastfeeding insights... It definitely is not easy!


----------



## MiniBump

This might sound really flippant but it is easy, we make it complicated! If it was difficult mankind would've died out long ago!! (I don't mean to trivialise any problems that anyone's having by saying that, I know it doesn't go smoothly for everyone)

If you can feel your let down coming you can take baby off, let the milk spray into a cloth and put baby back on once it's slowed down. Feeding laid on your side can also help because the excess milk will dribble out the side of baby's mouth. It will either slow down or they get used to it eventually. I wonder if your baby has a degree of nipple confusion but instead of not working hard enough at the breast (as is the usual problem), yours is working too hard at the bottle?

If you're worried about reflux (true reflux is actually quite rare in babies) keeping them upright for 30-45 mins after a feed can help.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Nope- I don't feel anything at let down, which is a shame... Interesting theory on the nipple confusion. I can see your theory making sense. Luckily I think I have more milk now, and she is gaining weight, so we are tapering off the bottle use to an extent. I also would like to try a different bottle design, as she drains the Medela slow flow bottle pretty fast. I think she might do better with a colicky design model (in reality I am sure we will do a bottle every day, as that schedule works for everyone!). 

I did get the keep baby upright advice- and she does spit up much less if she stays upright for a good while after a feed. 

I think it is hard to get a good latch (at least for me!) and from there every attempted adjustment seems challenging.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm curious- for those of you home with a first baby... What do you do during the day? (Especially if your baby wants to be held a lot?) Do you have the TV etc on? I try not to, but occasionally I really find it impossible to resist.


----------



## River54

I am still around and waiting for babe to come...


----------



## xxshellsxx

surprise i have that problem too with Ollie especially, he has a really strong sucking action and i think he just gets too much initially but finds a good rhythm quite quickly now. I have a problem when they latch to the breast because initially my milk comes really quickly and chokes them! i can feel my breasts tingling and if they are too full i just express into breast pad or muslin and hope i've got enough off not to drown my children lol

As for during the day my TV is on all day even while they nap, if people are here we chat and don't hush either. I found this helps with the night and day differences, during the night the night light is the only light, i feed by that and only put a lamp on briefly to change nappies. x


----------



## MiniBump

Nothing wrong with relaxing in front of the TV and enjoying cuddles! Your baby needs nothing else from you right now (apart from food and a clean bottom!) :thumbup:

What is it that you find difficult about latching? Do you not feel like baby is taking enough breast in? Is it uncomfortable for you or is baby just too wriggly? I'm sure there are some hints and tips we could offer to help if you'd like?


----------



## MiniBump

Great advice about day/night Shells, same here!

This graphic might help explain the choking. It shows how breastfed babies suck hard and fast at the beginning to bring on a let down, then move onto long sucks with pauses in between and end a feed with fast 'flutter' sucks. You can imagine how easy it is to choke at the beginning if they use the same technique on a bottle which doesn't really require any sucking to get the milk out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StefNJunk

2 days late here and no signs... Surprised. Was always told 2nd babies usually come early... and also read that babies conceived so closely to another pregnancy tend to come early.


----------



## MellyH

Thanks for the graphic MiniBump. Little H is a great latcher (comes at the boob wiiiiide open and wad bobbing!) and great sucker and chokes and splutters a lot and does spit up more after a feed. Little C is not a good latcher - it takes quite a few tries to get her to open her mouth wide enough - she just likes to mouth/lick the drops on the tip! So I get chomped a lot trying to push in what I can. I agree with SurpriseBub, once I have her even halfway decently attached, even if it's not great, it's so painful to imagine trying to reattach her a bunch more times to improve it that I'd rather leave it!! She doesn't choke or spit up though.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the feedback, ladies! I'm glad you have a system that is working for you, shells. I also enjoyed a good laugh at your drowning comment ;) interesting that Ollie does the spluttering more than Sam... I guess that means it is more to do with his technique than yours! 

I would love tips!!! I think the problem is that she doesn't open her mouth really wide, so it is hard to get her on well. No matter how hungry, how much i rub her lip/nose etc she never really has... though she does latch onto her hands like a champ! I have been watching videos etc and things have improved. I seem to do ok on the left... less so on the right, which is very sore at the moment.


----------



## SurpriseBub

And great advice on day/night shells! 

Your daughter sounds just like mine, melly! Also interesting that your two have such different approaches...

And great graphic minibump. Funny to see it as that definitely is her approach ;)


----------



## MiniBump

My little one doesn't always open wide enough either. Make sure you're not restricting the back of their head as they're latching (easier said than done with all the head bobbing!) so they can tip it back to open wider. Remember to bring baby to the breast too not breast to the baby. They may well bob about a lot and use their hands but, left to their own devices, they will eventually latch on (you'll probably be spraying them in the face by then!) If they still latch onto the nipple rather than the breast just try gently pressing their chin down whilst they're attached and they may just open enough to make it comfortable.

There's also a trick you can use where you roll the nipple - I haven't personally tried it but apparently it works. I may have posted this before but here it is again! https://www.drmomma.org/2010/08/breastfeeding-latch-trick.html

If you try a more laid back position, gravity can help them latch deeper and they'll naturally get better as they get bigger too. Trying different positions might help too if you're sore. Perhaps try under the arm?


----------



## Izzie74

Yes, I have tv on in day too when I'm feeding, and don't worry about noise from chatting hair dryer washing machine etc. I turn it off if lo is wide awake and we are singing and playing. If I'm night feeding I have the news channel on with subtitles and no sound. I only turn bigger light on for nappy change. Between 7-7 I keep room as dark as possible, talk only if necessary and put her down as soon as possible after each feed.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies! I feel very reassured that a lot of you have the TV on too. I am going to keep trying to avoid it... but sometimes that is easier said than done! ;) 

Thanks for the tips, minibump. I will give them a try for sure :) i have been doing the lip adjustment. I am coming to loathe the breastfeeding videos as they (of course) use a baby who responds perfectly! ;) everyone says it gets easier... so I hope that if I keep working at it, she will get bigger and it will eventually be a little less of a to do.


----------



## Captain

Catelyn Victoria Wardle arrived this morning at 8:05 am weighing 8lbs 4oz. Third induction, ten days late, ten hours of labouring and 100% in love and awe at this little one.

Feeling much better than I thought I would post labour just need to get a bit more sleep. Baby's doing great, was like a champ on her first feed!

https://imgur.com/ZOeHbkb.jpeg

https://imgur.com/wfVtCpE.jpeg

https://imgur.com/jqKziYD.jpeg


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Captain!!! She is so beautiful! Love all of her dark hair!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, captain! she is lovely :) :) :) and great that you are feeling good!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Captain. Lovely photos.


----------



## MellyH

Oh my goodness, look at all her hair! Welcome, lovely Catelyn!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Congratulations she's gorgeous.

Still here too I'm 8 days late now and fed up really don't want to be induced but that's looking extremely likely to happen next Wednesday. Sweep yesterday was unsuccessful.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Well, babies... last chance to be born in Feb today! ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

Sorry I'm struggling to catch up but I will add some more to the front page asap. 

Re latching, my baby struggles to open wide sometimes. 

I hold her in the cross cradle hold with my hand in a v shape at the top of her back and neck which offers support but doesn't prevent her tipping her head back. 
Her tummy is on my tummy with her wrapped around close and nose in line with my nipple. 
I avoid holding the breast as when you let go it will only move back into its original position. 
Once she is latched I move my other hand around to cradle her and either keep my original hand where it is or tuck her legs more around and hold her bottom so she's hugged close into me. 

Xx


----------



## Feronia

It sounds like girls are having more trouble latching compared to boys, right?
I know my daughter had trouble getting a good, deep latch as a newborn, but this little guy latches like a pro. He came out latching within minutes with a nice deep latch and has done perfectly since, but I had a lot more trouble with my daughter.

I keep thinking he's sleeping too much though -- I read 16-18 hours a day is normal, but this little guy seems to sleep like 20-22 hours. Does nursing with ones eyes closed count as sleeping or awake? I mean, he awakes to nurse often, regained his birth weight within 5 days, and is peeing and pooping normally -- he just seems to sleep far more than my daughter did and what the internet says he should. Anyone else's baby do this?


----------



## RaspberryK

Feronia ds had more head control and latched easier but I put it down to him being bigger. 

Baby has only this week started to have any awake time at all, all she did was sleep and nurse. Literally. 

Xz


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, raspberry. I will try not holding my breast- the lactation consultant said to sandwich it in, but what you say makes sense! 

It would be very interesting if there is a boy/girl difference.

There is no way my baby is awake 8 hours of the day! Although as you say- if you count nursing with eyes closed I guess I would be adding a lot more time on!


----------



## Izzie74

My dd slept so much the first week while I was in hospital that they had me prodding and poking her to wake up. Bs he even slept through two heel prick tests and her bcg! Enjoy it while you can, now her longest stretch of sleep has been four hours and that happened once.

Latching. In hold my breast to help her latch and then let go. I have to make sure I position her body way over towards my arm on the side she is feeding do that she maintains the latch when I let go. Then she has no problem feeding. Today it has been every 40-90 minutes since 10 o'clock last night. I'm knackered and so is she. Doing bedtime feed as I type, so fingers crossed she goes down for a good stretch tonight!


----------



## SurpriseBub

You poor thing, izzie. How long does she feed for per go? You are an infinitely patient and loving Mum for managing to stick with it! :hugs: 

Thanks as well for your latching tips! I hope something clicks for us shortly.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, I'll stop worrying that he's sleeping so much. He seems way more chill than my daughter was and I never worried about her sleeping too much. Even the second time around there are different concerns, lol!


----------



## MiniBump

Feronia, my LO sleeps A LOT! She even slept 10:30pm to 5am last night so I think I'm setting the alarm tonight because that's just too long without feeding for me to be comfortable. Once I know she's gaining well I might leave her to sleep but not yet.

Re. latching, you get a deeper latch if you make sure baby comes at the breast from underneath touching with the chin first (this is all easier said than done with a wiggly newborn!). If you're sandwiching the breast make sure you're doing it so the widest point of the sandwich/hamburger runs across baby's mouth (literally as if baby were eating a hamburger - no point you squashing it downwards if baby's coming at it from the side). Experiment with different positions, even sitting baby upright on your knee which can help with reflux, something will work eventually! If you're using cradle hold, as Raspberry says, pulling baby in against you, their legs slightly around your side, pulls their head back naturally so they approach the breast at a better angle to get a good mouthful. Persevere ladies, you'll get there! :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Dd has slept 7 hours 3 times and regularly does a 5 stretch and I'm fine leaving her. She's not been weighed since 12 days ish and she'll be weighed at 6-8 weeks (4 weeks today) but I'm confident she's getting plenty. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

She's due to be weighed on Tuesday at 12 days old so, providing everything's ok, I probably will leave her after that! She cluster feeds before bed and again in the morning so I'm sure she's fine but just want to be sure she's gaining well first (particularly as I'm tandem feeding - I want to make sure it's not having a negative effect because I don't really know what I'm doing!) x


----------



## Feronia

I've really been playing tandem feeding by ear. If I'm engorged, I'll often let my toddler nurse first a little on each side or if she asks and he's just eaten I let her nurse then. We've been having night time problems though... She was previously night weaned, and now asks for milk like every half hour and I am EXHAUSTED. She's asking more than the newborn... Today we were up at 4 and I was so angry. I'm hoping she stops this soon if I just keep saying she needs to wait until morning. I know she's happy I have milk back, but she gets plenty during the day and I need to sleep at night. :/ I'm not worried about his weight gain though considering he was past his birth weight pretty quickly, no signs of dehydration, and is peeing and pooing often.


----------



## RaspberryK

Tandem feeding would probably have me feeling unsure to be honest. 

Feronia my ds was unsettled briefly after baby arrived, started waking when he doesn't normally, wanting to get in my bed which he wouldn't do anymore unless he's ill. It should improve but I was so frustrated with it in the night too. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

We had an issue last night too with toddler wanting milk at 4am! Hubby has been sleeping in with her since the baby was born (she came into our bed during the night before but because of my section incision, I'm scared of her kicking me and also don't want the baby disturbing her) but he fell asleep in our bed last night and DD1 came in at 4am having an absolute meltdown and demanding boobies. She didn't go back to sleep until 5:30! :sleep: I'm trying to feed the newborn first all the time but she's so all over the place at the moment it's difficult and there have been times I've had to feed her after the toddler so I'm just hoping that hasn't affected anything. Pees and poos are fine so I assume not but will feel better once I know she's gaining!


----------



## Captain

Still at the hospital here. Almost 36 hours after birth and we haven't caught a pee in her diaper. We all think that we missed one early on and the nurses need to see one before they let us go. We're getting better with every feed and she's pooping like a machine so there are no other concerns. 

I'm trying to stay calm and just wait it out until one shows up but with the lack of sleep, hormones and everything else I'm pretty stressed about it.

She could end up having a catheter this evening but fingers crossed the great flood will arrive soon.


----------



## ttc126

captain, I'm late on the congratulations but your little girl is beautiful. I'm sorry you're having a stressful situation right now. I'm sure she's saving up and will pee all over while you have her diaper off ;) They like to save it up to squirt all over you from what I've learned. Try not to worry you're in the best place for them to make sure all is well. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

I hope she pees for you soon. Ours took a few days to poop! Hopefully she doesn't need to be catheterised :(


----------



## Izzie74

We were in hospital a week after bad labour and jaundice. Catching pee was difficult as it got mixed with poo. Nurses put some gauze pieces inside nappy and this made it easier to see.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, captain. I hope she pees for you :hugs: try not to worry- it sounds like you are both being well looked after.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats to all the new mommies! 

I can't believe it is March 1st! Remember when February seemed so far away?


----------



## StefNJunk

Captain, your LO is absolutely gorgeous! 

Hoping all the mamas having latching problems work it out. Also hoping this LO latches as well as DD did... we didn't have any issues... worried we just got lucky!

Still pregnant with 0 signs of anything... 4 days late now. Still find it odd being that DD wasn't late (well, technically she was a day late, but I was in labor her entire due date and she only came late because she was stuck behind my pubic bone and face up). Feeling like I'll be pg forever at this point... who else is left behind with supposed to be February babies becoming March babies?


----------



## smawfl

Me!

I'm still her too!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Me 9 days over now 2nd sweep booked for tomorrow and induction Wednesday if he doesn't appear I'm really ready for him to be born now!!


----------



## ttc126

good luck to you ladies waiting!


----------



## StefNJunk

smawfl and mammy2oaklen - were your other LOs late?


----------



## smawfl

My dd was 3 days late... But on time based on my original Lmp date. 

My Lmp date for this one will be Wednesday so I'm not classing myself as technically late until then lol

I'll be requesting a sweep after then too


----------



## laura109

My little girl sienna was born on 21.02.15 at 6.32 weighing 7lb 9oz... induced... 7 and half hour labour.


----------



## Captain

Thank you for all your messages ladies! Well she peed! In my last post I said we'd been waiting 36 hours, it was actually 30 at that point but she DID finally pee at 36 hours! 

We were home withing the hour and got to spend the first night alone with her. It was a long one but we got through it! 

I don't think she was too upset after her first night on board :haha:

https://imgur.com/4IOR839.jpeg


----------



## Shey

Aww so adorable Captain.


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Laura!!! 

My goodness she's beautiful captain! 

anyone else doing a parenting journal? I.started one yesterday for fun :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats, laura! 

Those cheeks are so darling, captain!!!


----------



## MellyH

Congrats Laura!!!

Awwww she's adorable Captain!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

StefNJunk said:


> smawfl and mammy2oaklen - were your other LOs late?

Yes my first was 13 days late I went into labour at 12 days late and my second was 9 days late so I knew this one would be late too


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Laura109, Pens and Captain xxx


----------



## christina1612

Thought I would update for the front page! My little Holly-Marie was born on 24th feb at 10.34am weighing 6lb 14oz. She is absolutely perfect and we are both doing well. 

She was born by elective c section and we went home the next day. Had to go back after two days for some stronger painkillers but all ok and recovering well now. She was weighed yesterday by the midwife and has gained rather than lost which is amazing. Though we had to go back to baby ward as midwife noticed she has an inverted sternum otherwise known as pectus excavatum, only a small amount but very noticeable when she cries. The doctors have assured us this is normal but seems strange as it wasnt noticed by us or any health professional at birth. Does anyone elses little one have this or experienced this with other children?


----------



## laura109

Captain said:


> Thank you for all your messages ladies! Well she peed! In my last post I said we'd been waiting 36 hours, it was actually 30 at that point but she DID finally pee at 36 hours!
> 
> We were home withing the hour and got to spend the first night alone with her. It was a long one but we got through it!
> 
> I don't think she was too upset after her first night on board :haha:
> 
> https://imgur.com/4IOR839.jpeg

Shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Christina


----------



## Izzie74

Man alive, think we are on another growth spurt. Dd has fed every hour - 90mins since 8pm last night. I'm knackered! Think I earned the jam doughnut I just scoffed!


----------



## MellyH

No experience Christina but congrats on the arrival of Holly-Marie!

Izzie, my twins were cluster feeding in tandem last night - between 2pm and 9pm I didn't go more than 45 minutes without someone (or the pump) on the boob!! I was so tired by the end.


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> No experience Christina but congrats on the arrival of Holly-Marie!
> 
> Izzie, my twins were cluster feeding in tandem last night - between 2pm and 9pm I didn't go more than 45 minutes without someone (or the pump) on the boob!! I was so tired by the end.

Wow. I find the cluster feeding hard enough with one! Hats off to you.:happydance:


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Had a eventful day went to the midwife for a sweep to be told they think baby is breech spent afternoon down the hospital he is breech which means I have a chat section booked for tomorrow morning all a bit of a shock and not at all what I had planned but at least he will be here soon.


----------



## smawfl

mammy2oaklen said:


> Had a eventful day went to the midwife for a sweep to be told they think baby is breech spent afternoon down the hospital he is breech which means I have a chat section booked for tomorrow morning all a bit of a shock and not at all what I had planned but at least he will be here soon.

Wow best of luck!

Did you feel he had turned?


----------



## mammy2oaklen

smawfl said:


> mammy2oaklen said:
> 
> 
> Had a eventful day went to the midwife for a sweep to be told they think baby is breech spent afternoon down the hospital he is breech which means I have a chat section booked for tomorrow morning all a bit of a shock and not at all what I had planned but at least he will be here soon.
> 
> Wow best of luck!
> 
> Did you feel he had turned?Click to expand...


No they think he's been breech the whole time which is really annoying I had a different midwife today to normal and she just didn't think he was head down. I only saw my midwife 3 days ago and she said he was 2/5 palpable so she was obviously wrong.


----------



## smawfl

mammy2oaklen said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammy2oaklen said:
> 
> 
> Had a eventful day went to the midwife for a sweep to be told they think baby is breech spent afternoon down the hospital he is breech which means I have a chat section booked for tomorrow morning all a bit of a shock and not at all what I had planned but at least he will be here soon.
> 
> Wow best of luck!
> 
> Did you feel he had turned?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they think he's been breech the whole time which is really annoying I had a different midwife today to normal and she just didn't think he was head down. I only saw my midwife 3 days ago and she said he was 2/5 palpable so she was obviously wrong.Click to expand...

Oh how frustrating. I guess as long as baby arrives safely that's all that matters. Exciting you will have him in your arms soon!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> Man alive, think we are on another growth spurt. Dd has fed every hour - 90mins since 8pm last night. I'm knackered! Think I earned the jam doughnut I just scoffed!

I am reading through the book our pediatrician provides and saw something that might be of interest to your poor tired self...! They say after a month and if baby is gaining well etc, you might like to try a dummy/pacifier if they ask for food less than an hour since the last feed. The theory is that they get the comfort of sucking and will learn to eat more per feed. I know nothing (we are still working latching!!), but thought I would mention it having read both it and your post today :flower:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, mammy!! That must have been a shock! I never knew which way up my baby was ;) very exciting you will be cradling your little one shortly :)

Congrats, christina!! No insights on the sternum, I'm afraid. What did they say at the hospital? :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

When do you get concerned about too much sleep? My baby has been asleep pretty much all day... which is out of character. She was never awake for huge stretches, but today she has slept, woken to eat, fallen asleep while eating. On repeat. Is a change from her norm a concern?


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> When do you get concerned about too much sleep? My baby has been asleep pretty much all day... which is out of character. She was never awake for huge stretches, but today she has slept, woken to eat, fallen asleep while eating. On repeat. Is a change from her norm a concern?

How old is she now? You can always ask you HV if you have any concerns.


----------



## SurpriseBub

A little under four weeks... Of course she has been wide awake for the past hour. She was waiting for me to post so she could prove me wrong. We are seeing her dr later this week... Will add that question to my list!


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Man alive, think we are on another growth spurt. Dd has fed every hour - 90mins since 8pm last night. I'm knackered! Think I earned the jam doughnut I just scoffed!
> 
> I am reading through the book our pediatrician provides and saw something that might be of interest to your poor tired self...! They say after a month and if baby is gaining well etc, you might like to try a dummy/pacifier if they ask for food less than an hour since the last feed. The theory is that they get the comfort of sucking and will learn to eat more per feed. I know nothing (we are still working latching!!), but thought I would mention it having read both it and your post today :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm not sure I like the idea when I can hear her gulping it down at each feed. Will bear it in mind though.


----------



## MiniBump

SurpriseBub said:


> When do you get concerned about too much sleep? My baby has been asleep pretty much all day... which is out of character. She was never awake for huge stretches, but today she has slept, woken to eat, fallen asleep while eating. On repeat. Is a change from her norm a concern?

There's no such thing as a norm at this age SurpriseBub so I wouldn't worry. Has baby perhaps had a little growth spurt as they tend to sleep a lot afterwards?

I would recommend everyone have a look at the Wonder Weeks book or app, it's pretty invaluable in understanding developmental leaps and why your baby's behaviour might have changed and shows you roughly when they will have stormy periods and sunny periods. I'm sure you can find the info for free too if you google. :thumbup:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

My boy is 1 month old today. The time goes so fast :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RaspberryK

Congratulations everyone. 

FRONT PAGE, I am really struggling to get updated because I need to do it on the laptop rather than be able to quickly post on my phone. 
I have got behind and I really can't wade through the posts so could everyone please send me a PERSONAL MESSAGE to my inbox. This will make it much easier for me. 

Updates from me, baby and I doing great, DS has frikkin scarlet fever! 

Xx


----------



## christina1612

SurpriseBub said:


> Congrats, christina!! No insights on the sternum, I'm afraid. What did they say at the hospital? :)

Thanks, well they said its normal for her, just the way she is made. Its possible that as she gets holder and her bones develop that it may become less visible. But will be speaking to my gp when we register her to see what they think as its mot something ive ever seen x


----------



## MellyH

Oh Raspberry, your poor DS! Hopefully he's not too uncomfortable :(


----------



## Izzie74

RaspberryK said:


> Congratulations everyone.
> 
> FRONT PAGE, I am really struggling to get updated because I need to do it on the laptop rather than be able to quickly post on my phone.
> I have got behind and I really can't wade through the posts so could everyone please send me a PERSONAL MESSAGE to my inbox. This will make it much easier for me.
> 
> Updates from me, baby and I doing great, DS has frikkin scarlet fever!
> 
> Xx

Oh no, your poor DS. Apparently there is an outbreak at the moment, we had information to send home to parents at our school :nope:


----------



## SurpriseBub

christina1612 said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, christina!! No insights on the sternum, I'm afraid. What did they say at the hospital? :)
> 
> Thanks, well they said its normal for her, just the way she is made. Its possible that as she gets holder and her bones develop that it may become less visible. But will be speaking to my gp when we register her to see what they think as its mot something ive ever seen xClick to expand...

It sounds good that they aren't worried :)


----------



## lynnikins

hi all, 
back for a bit to annouce that our little lady finally made her appearace at 42 wks. Tamara Elizabeth, 10lb 2oz born at 5.07am this morning 4th March, both her and I are doing well, we got our lovely homebirth


----------



## Feronia

Rasp, I hope your soon feels better soon! What a time to have scarlett fever. Poor kid!

Congrats on your home birth, lynnikins!

I started looking up more about true knots in the cord since my son had one (a full tight knot) that we noticed after he was born. Apparently they happen 1% of the time and are associated with a 4-times greater chance of stillbirth before or during birth -- I'm feeling so lucky that everything went great and that it didn't affect anything! I'm also glad I didn't know about it during pregnancy or I would have been soooo stressed out and worrying about every little change. Whew! My placenta encapsulator dehydrated the knot and part of the cord in a little heart shape, so I still have it.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations lynnikins! :)

How scary, feronia. I am so glad everything turned out just fine :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations lynnikins


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Christina and lynnikins xxx


----------



## Captain

Congratulations to all the new mamas!
I've been following the thread but don't seem to get the chance to sit and post anything! Baby and myself are doing great, we visited the health unit twice within 24 hours to monitor her weight/jaundice this week and she'd gained 80 grams! So I guess feeding is going very well! 

As for my birth story, I was induced for the third time last Friday and sent home around 6pm. I was back at the hospital by 9pm with good contractions and at 10pm my waters broke. Catelyn was born at 8am Friday morning after what DH tells me was almost three hours of pushing. After around two hours my contractions were starting to dip so they put me on an iv drip to help intensify them. We resorted to an episiotomy and with one last push she was out. The whole experience was very relaxed and calm! Baby's great and I'm feeling better every day :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

SurpriseBub said:


> Congratulations lynnikins! :)
> 
> How scary, *feronia. (Sorry- I wrote jm before for some reason.) I am so glad everything turned out just fine :hugs:

Congratulations again, captain! :)


----------



## MellyH

Hooray lynnikins, that's wonderful you got your home birth!

Feronia, can you share a picture of the knot? How nice of the encapsulator. And yes, probably a good thing you didn't know about it in advance!

Captain, hooray for the weight gain, well done to you both!!


----------



## Captain

Anyone else finding they get super emotional at certain points of the day? I've found it start to power out at about 4pm so I made sure I went for a nap today around that time. When I got up I still felt the same. Just a little over whelmed and exhausted with everything and had to have a little cry. I know hormones are all over the place right now but it's horrible to know it's coming!


----------



## Feronia

Well I found out that I got an interview this year for midwifery school!! :D It takes place at the end of March when DS will be 5 weeks old, so I'm starting to pump now. I don't suppose I'll need too much being away for just 4 hours, but kind of nerve wracking! 

Melly, here's a pic of the knot right after he was born and then one of the dehydrated heart my encapsulator gave me. He was doing flips in the womb!

Captain -- I've definitely been getting more emotional, mostly at sappy maternal things like my kids growing up and feeling sad over it! The placenta pills definitely help -- if I miss a dose it's worse!
 



Attached Files:







knot.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12









heart.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Izzie74

Captain said:


> Anyone else finding they get super emotional at certain points of the day? I've found it start to power out at about 4pm so I made sure I went for a nap today around that time. When I got up I still felt the same. Just a little over whelmed and exhausted with everything and had to have a little cry. I know hormones are all over the place right now but it's horrible to know it's coming!

Yes. For the first few weeks the strangest things made me cry.


----------



## ttc126

Captain I was the same for the first few weeks. Every evening I'd just cry and cry over any dumb thing! Then right around 3 weeks I started feeling more normal and back to myself. :) Hugs and just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Feronia!!!! Congrats about midwifery school!!!!!!! I hope the interview goes great :)


----------



## MellyH

That's great news Feronia, best of luck with the interview! You certainly seem very prepared :)

I cried at everything the first week or two.


----------



## Captain

Good to know I'm not alone in the crying :)

And feronia, congratulations! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Parenthood is crazy!!! Haha as soon as I think I have the hang of it, something makes it harder.
DS has had a cold for the last week. It's so heartbreaking. 
Sometimes I wonder how people are allowed to have children and not be monitored by a professional or something! Haha . I still feel like I could break him. Having a cold makes it way worse too.

Also, this may be weird but like I knew being pregnant meant there was a baby inside of you, but it still just feel surreal that I have a baby....like as if the hospital just gave him to me. Lol


----------



## River54

I am still here waiting around. Was due the last day of feb. 
Had an u/s and nst, and everything was fine. Been getting a bit of brown discharge ever since my OB appt on Tuesday. Hopefully this is a sign that something is going to start soon!


----------



## Feronia

Wnt2be, I've heard c-section moms say that before, especially if they were under general during the delivery. You're certainly not alone!

I'm sure most of your care providers have mentioned this, but it's super important to seek help if you feel more off than usual -- PPD is pretty common and absolutely nothing to be ashamed of, and most places have resources in place to help new moms. Postpartum hormones are pretty crazy and most people feel more emotional than usual with some bouts of the blues, but definitely see someone if it feels worse than that or is getting worse as time goes by. :flower:


----------



## Pens

It seems I hardly have 5 minutes to myself any more to come on here so I'll try and catch up when I can! 
Myah was being really fussy yesterday and last night, wouldn't stop crying no matter how many things I tried so I am absolutely shattered. She seems a lot more settled today though and I'm hoping it continues tonight. I wish they could tell us what is wrong, I got really tearful and felt very useless :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

I definitely find it surreal, wnt2be! I found the whole pregnancy was that way, too. 

I'm seeing the pediatrician today for our one month check up and will ask then... But I am somewhat concerned about my daughters poop... I had thought a couple of weeks ago that it was diarrhea, but in the last couple of days have realised that I think it is mucus in there. Tmi question- but if you take a dirty diaper, close it and open it again are there sticky strings inside extending from one side to the other? :( I'm thinking she might have a food allergy or some digestive issue.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Feronia, that would make sense, considering I was under general for a c section....
Pens, DS seems so good during the day, then a totally different baby at night like nothing can make him happy sometimes. I think he gets overtired but just won't fall asleep. He needs to be up on my shoulder with his back being patted and me walking around, not sitting, in order to calm him enough to fall asleep. But it can take up to an hour of doing that, longer if I think he is asleep and put him down before he is ready! Haha
Its been killing my back! And he feels so heavy now!

Surprise, my Paediatrician said not to worry about their poop....there could be different advice everywhere but that's what I was told because I was worried about his poop too....


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Oh another thing I've found weird now too is my love for dairy has gone away. While pregnant I couldn't get enough of cold milk, cottage cheese, marble cheese on crackers, etc. Now I can't even stomach a small glass of milk, haha.


----------



## StefNJunk

River54 said:


> I am still here waiting around. Was due the last day of feb.
> Had an u/s and nst, and everything was fine. Been getting a bit of brown discharge ever since my OB appt on Tuesday. Hopefully this is a sign that something is going to start soon!

River, I can relate. Was due Feb 25th and still here. Also had an NST (no ultrasound, but will have one tomorrow) on Tuesday. Midwife tried to do a sweep but said my cervix is still so posterior she wasn't able to. I've also had the brown discharge since the appt. Sounds like we're in similar situations! FX it happens soon for both of us!

DH is getting very antsy and tired of waiting for little man to get here... he wants me to try every natural induction method possible, lol. Starting to feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever... not feeling good about him coming on his own. Hoping I don't end up needing an induction because then I can't birth at the center with my midwife.


----------



## MiniBump

Breastfed baby poop is very mucousy and loose so don't worry about it being diarrhoea. Breastmilk contains a laxative and the milk passes through so quickly it doesn't have time to dry out any.

Anyone with a fussy baby in an evening, this can be quite normal but consider that your baby might be wanting to cluster feed before bed so, if all else fails, offer the breast (I'm not sure whether formula fed babies do the same) and keep offering as long as baby will take it (they can feed for hours)!

Otherwise, kellymom has some good advice about fussy evenings x


----------



## Feronia

There is an insert in the postpartum packet my midwives gave me about poop. Variations are normal but the thing to be concerned about is white or grey poop that kind of looks like cottage cheese. That's bad. I don't know too much about it, but for EBF babies it can be orange, yellowish, and green and be normal, and the mucus sounds fine as well, though I haven't personally noticed that.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for all the poop reassurance. Her dr wasn't bothered (lucky man got to see a picture!) I still think it a bit odd... But as the only red flag, I don't think I should worry too much. I would sure like it if she would grow out of it!

I hope you ladies still waiting get to cuddle your little ones soon. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

River/Stef - fingers cro,sued you don't have to wait too much longer!!!

I never thought I'd be Google image searching mucusy baby poop. :lol:


----------



## Izzie74

Lol. I searched baby poo pictures too. Amazing what you can find on the internet!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Is it wrong that I was disappointed there weren't more/more detailed baby poop picture resources?! :haha:


----------



## Izzie74

For those of you doing bf, does your little one go straight from one side to the other or do they have a break? It's nearly 4am here and lo is in her third feed since midnight. She has one side, I out her down and she sleeps for ten minutes then wakes up for the other side.


----------



## SurpriseBub

The past week during the night I have just been doing one side for 20 or so minutes- then she generally zonks completely out. (She wants to nurse for lots longer during the day). If we do both sides it will be 20-30 mins on one, burp, straight to the other.

Thanks for all your earlier tips, ladies. BF seems to be getting much smoother!


----------



## MrsTM1

Izzie74 said:


> For those of you doing bf, does your little one go straight from one side to the other or do they have a break? It's nearly 4am here and lo is in her third feed since midnight. She has one side, I out her down and she sleeps for ten minutes then wakes up for the other side.

Eli will have one side for 20-30 minutes (or more), then be burped and take a break of 5-10 minutes and just look around. Then on to the other one for the same amount of time. Sometimes he goes back to the first for a few minutes at the very end as well! I've started calling him my little piggy. :haha:


----------



## River54

StefNJunk said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> I am still here waiting around. Was due the last day of feb.
> Had an u/s and nst, and everything was fine. Been getting a bit of brown discharge ever since my OB appt on Tuesday. Hopefully this is a sign that something is going to start soon!
> 
> River, I can relate. Was due Feb 25th and still here. Also had an NST (no ultrasound, but will have one tomorrow) on Tuesday. Midwife tried to do a sweep but said my cervix is still so posterior she wasn't able to. I've also had the brown discharge since the appt. Sounds like we're in similar situations! FX it happens soon for both of us!
> 
> DH is getting very antsy and tired of waiting for little man to get here... he wants me to try every natural induction method possible, lol. Starting to feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever... not feeling good about him coming on his own. Hoping I don't end up needing an induction because then I can't birth at the center with my midwife.Click to expand...

Fx you go into labour on your own soon! 
I just keep telling babe he has to come out and cannot stay in there!


----------



## Captain

Izzie, my little one falls asleep on the breast every time. What I've started doing is feed on one side then change her diaper before offering the other. The diaper change wakes her up and gives her the little break she needs in-between :)


----------



## Izzie74

So this morning there was a knock on the door. As I walked to answer it with the baby she does an enormous burp for which I congratulate her. Answering the door to the postman, he asks if I'm alright as I sign for a parcel and I agree that I am. Going back up the stairs and into the living room with the parcel I sit down and look at the baby. My whole chest is covered with baby spit up and it is going down my cleavage. No wonder the postman looked perturbed!!


----------



## MellyH

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissEyre

It's so nice to read that we are all dealing with similar issues. Brooklynn seems to have sleepy days and days when she's wide awake. 

I'm interested in pumping enough for DH to take one feeding at night on the weekends so I can get more than 2-3 hours of sleep in a row. Do you think this would mess with my supply too much? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Captain

I've pumped once a day so far and let DH get up for the first morning feed (around 7 or 8 am) so I can get an extra hour or two in the morning. When she happens to sleep a little longer or doesn't take as much from one breast during a feed I use that chance to pump. I haven't notice it effect my supply at all.


----------



## Katy78

I haven't been to BnB in ages.
I would just like to congratulate all the February mommies on their new babies.
My little man was born on 17 Feb. He's doing great. We couldn't be happier.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congrats to you and all the family, katy! :)


I saw a lactation consultant yesterday and got some tips to improve our latch. It seems to have improved things :) if you get a good, deep latch do you feel a kind of deep pull? I swear I could feet it at the top of my arm just now.

Also- has anyone used fenugreek to increase milk supply? The LC talked about it... I am just a bit weary...


----------



## MiniBump

You have breast tissue in your armpits so it's possible you felt a pulling up there. Glad you're feeling better about your latch! :thumbup: Plenty of feeding and skin to skin should be enough to increase your supply if it's necessary. Fenugreek is known to increase supply but it's not something I've taken and I'm sure either the tablets are huge or they taste horrible - I've definitely heard something along those lines!


----------



## ttc126

I drink tea with fenugreek in it and I really don't mind the taste. It really does increase supply quickly and has no bad side affects for me. I've heard some babies can get gassy when mom takes it, but it seems you'd have to take a whole lot. The tea I use is earth mama angel baby breastfeeding tea.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Is all our Feb babies here now? I can't believe Isabella is 2 and a half weeks old already, it's flown by!


----------



## smawfl

My February baby arrived on the 5th March! My yellow bump turned blue and we're still on shock as I was convinced it was another pink one!
Had an amazing birth again. Managed a water birth again which I was over the moon about. Had a near identical experience to dds,but quicker! I even delivered him myself this time! He was born at 12:23am weighing 9lbs 1/2oz!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, smawfl! I'm glad it all went so well for you! :)


----------



## River54

I am still around. Hoping he'll show in the next couple days. 
May get an induction tomorrow if the hospital has room.


----------



## Feronia

Congrats, smawfl, on your baby boy! :D I was like you and convinced I was having another girl. Absolutely sure of it! My mother instincts suck! :haha:


----------



## Captain

Congratulations smawfl! And River, hope your little one makes an appearance soon! This place is sooooo quiet now!!


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations Smawfl and good luck river


----------



## bubbamadness

Lets keep this group going and post some updates like on the FB group that Swan started. Is lovely to catch up.

Me and baby are doing really well. He loves booby and at his midwife home visit he had gained weight instead of losing any. He has gone from 6.7 to 8.14! And his not even 4 weeks til Wednesday. He is awake a lot during the day, but settles down at 11pm. He then stays asleep til 4am, feeds and then goes back to sleep til 6:30, then his awake wanting cuddles or feeding at least every hour. Lukily my other kiddies are at school so him wanting constant attention doesnt cause any jealously with them. Plus when there home they want to give him cuddles so it gives me a break, phew! I find it hard to get household jobs done, but id rather cuddle the baby anyway! Lol. My bp is back to normal, off meds now and my bleeding has finished now. Guess the first post baby period will be on its way soon....great.

Hope you and your families are all doing well xxx


----------



## MrsTM1

Made this tonight. :flower:


----------



## bubbamadness

Peaceful, happy and contented Thomas......Unsettled, grumpy and unhappy Thomas, lol. He looks like his Dad when his grumpy  xxx
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-25 15.12.43.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2









2015-02-21 20.20.26.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies, I know most of you are breastfeeding but I'm hoping someone can help me. My little one is two weeks old now, ive formula fed from birth (I was not able to breastfeed due to ibs medication) but my breasts are still leaking milk when she cries or feeds. Is there anything else I can do to stop it? Im wearing a fitted bra with breast pads.


----------



## savvysaver

Love that MrsTM! 

Congrats to all the new mommies!!


----------



## Megamegan

Hey ladies. I mostly only keep up on FB now because picking up my laptop is hard. But I wanted to ask a question on here. 

So, last night DH came into my room at about 1:30 am. He woke me up and said something like &#8220;hey what are you doing?&#8221; and I woke up in a complete hysterical panic (I began almost hyperventilating) because I realized the baby had fallen asleep next to me on the bed. He was swaddled and on his back and we were fine, but I&#8217;m trying so hard not to co-sleep so I got really upset. After I calmed down DH kept saying &#8220;we can&#8217;t do that, have to be more careful&#8221;. I am with him on that, mostly because I have a vivid horror story in the fore of my mind from a friend's experience, but my question is, how do you avoid falling asleep while breastfeeding in the middle of the night? I seriously cannot help it sometimes. I get up, change his diaper, sit in my chair, and sometimes before I realize it, I'm almost slumping over half dreaming. I do NOT want to do this and I obviously do NOT want to bring him into my bed to breastfeed lying down (something many people do without incident, just not my choice). But from birth it's been an issue... I am a very sleepy person. Help? I'll never forgive myself if something happens to my baby from me falling asleep, such as dropping him or suffocating him- those are very real possibilities. Thanks.


----------



## Feronia

Megan, it's perfectly safe to co-sleep as long as you do so under safe conditions. It's actually MUCH more dangerous to try to stay awake while breastfeeding while sitting up compared to just sleeping next to your baby and breastfeeding knowingly.

Here's an article about how the AAP advice not to co-sleep backfired resulting in more infant deaths: https://commonhealth.wbur.org/2014/12/dire-warnings-against-infant-bed-sharing-backfired

If you keep blankets and pillows away from babies face, put him on his back on a firm mattress between your arms, aren't drinking alcohol, smoking, or on sleep aides, then it's safe to co-sleep. I've had mine sleep in bed with me since birth.
 



Attached Files:







Safe-bed-sharing1.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for that link Feronia! I will share it with hubby. I want to keep breastfeeding, I want to sleep, and I want my baby to be safe. Whatever it takes.


----------



## Megamegan

It looks like we're going to try out a co-sleeper. I don't see another option. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Feronia

Great option if you're personally not comfortable having him in bed with you. It's sooo nice being able to breastfeed at night without getting up. I feel much safer having my babies in bed with me personally. :)


----------



## MiniBump

As Feronia said, it is safe to co-sleep (certainly safer than falling asleep in a chair) but I'm like you and just don't feel totally comfortable with it (mainly because my DH is a big man and a heavy sleeper!). A co-sleeper is a great idea but, in the meantime, could you sit on the edge of the bed or somewhere else not very comfortable to feed? Obviously it depends how long you're feeding for, you don't want to end up with a bad back. Alternatively, maybe set an alarm on your phone to go off after 10-15 mins? If you're not drunk or on meds your instincts would more than likely prevent you from harming baby but I do understand where you're coming from x


----------



## SurpriseBub

I know of one lady who took some kind of medication to dry up her milk, christina. No idea what it was- but can you call your dr to ask if they have any options? 

I save something good taped off TV for the middle of the night. I have been strict with myself about not taking her into bed and just force myself to get up, change her, dress her back up, turn on TV. It also helped to have a snack Set up (Inc cold drink!). I am trying not to watch too much to in the day, so look forward to watching whatever at 3am. That is what has worked for me!


----------



## Captain

Megan what I've started doing is having a cold drink and snacks on hand, and I also play games on my phone/browse the Internet while she feeds. I have my nursing pillow on my lap and can test my phone on it (I'm actually doing it right now!) once DH goes back to work I'll user my phone to watch things on Netflix but I don't want to disturb him for now! 

Oh, and I've thought about using my e-reader as well but thought that might make me even sleepier!!


----------



## Feronia

I'm surprised anyone can manage to get up for night feedings! I'd be soooo exhausted. It's perfectly safe to co-sleep and night nurse if you follow guidelines, so I hope nobody has scared you guys about it. It's really unfortunate that some places condemn it...


----------



## Izzie74

I have my iPad to surf, play games etc for night feeds. I don't know how I'd stay Wake otherwise. I also have tv on dimmed brightness with no sound and subtitles as I try to have dark and silence from 7-7.


----------



## ttc126

I am finding myself very annoyed! All I heard with my first was how bad bed sharing is... now today I see this article. This morning in my lactation support group the leader (a registered nurse with 30 years experience in mother/ baby care and certified lactation consultant) was talking about how the AAP is now saying bed sharing is safe when done correctly. I feel so annoyed!!!!!! I wouldn't have bed shared the first couple weeks due to taking medications and feeling groggy from c section, but man I would have loved to when I was up feeding and pumping every 2 hours! Maybe my supply would've been better and I wouldn't have needed to pump. Ugh who knows? But seriously I'm irritated.


----------



## Captain

I never planned to but we did bed share for the first week little one was home. I couldn't sleep a wink with Catelyn in her crib, I kept watching her incase she was sick and started choking. Half way through night one DH said to bring her into bed and it just felt right.

Since Friday she's been back in her crib but I do miss it. I wouldn't be surprised if she ended up back in bed with me when DH goes back to work :haha:


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies, I just need to rant and get your opinions. I had my little girl two weeks ago via c section. My son is just over 2. Im finding it very difficult atm as im exhausted from doing all the night feeds and single handedly caring for baby plus trying to entertain my toddler during the day. My partner is home to help but hes struggling as hes had to take over all the cooking, cleaning, laundry and care of our eldest. Im gradually getting on my feet but still a lot of things im not able to do. Ive been all but housebound due to the op for the last two weeks and the only place ive been is back to the hospital, once for myself which resulted in an overnight stay and twice for baby girl. Shes now full of a cold, cant open her eyes coz shes so gunky, plus choking and bringing up her milk from all the phlegm. 

I just feel like its never ending i really want to get back to normal! My partner wants me to speak to the doctor coz he thinks i cant cope or im depressed but im really not! He also wants to go back to work but doesnt think i could cope without him either.

Please tell me im ok, that this is normal and will get easier soon!


----------



## Izzie74

The first few weeks are difficult when there is only the lo to focus on, when there are siblings it is harder and with your csection an added strain. I was a mess until at least 5 weeks, only focussing on baby and sleeping when she did. My mum and DH did everything else. You will find that you settle I to a pattern and routine. It wasn't until I was left on my own when DH was working and mum went home 3 hours away that I started to function properly. You will too. Forget the housework and focus on the children. The rest will follow.


----------



## Megamegan

Thanks for the tips everyone. We still don't really know what we're going to do. I want to take the baby into the bed at this point, atleast when he won't go to sleep in his bassinet. Getting him back to sleep in the middle of the night is what is really difficult. 

Christina recovering from a c-section can be really brutal. It will get better. I was on Percocet for 12 days after mine, it's the only way I could function. I wish I could use my Ergo carrier but my belly is still sore so I can't. Hang in there and try to take care of yourself. I can NOT imagine doing this with another child... I would need to hire help. It might help your partner to hear it from the doctor that you still need his help and it is not an easy recovery.


----------



## ttc126

Christina, it gets better! It took me 2 weeks to really start to feel ok after my section. My then 16 month old was a real handful! I feel for you! Did they give you an abdominal binder? I wore mine constantly for 3-4 weeks then as needed (when I started aching) until 6 weeks. Finally at 8 weeks I feel about 90% back to normal. It's just hard. Be extra patient with yourself.
We resorted to take out nearly every day that way dh could focus on caring for my toddler and I did all of the newborn care. I'm sorry you're having a tough time. Give it another week and you'll start to see an improvement.


----------



## Shey

Its almost a month since i had Abby and my incision from my csection is tiny bit open. My mom is a nurse and i told her it felt like it was on fire. She checked it and noticed a lil drainage so she cleaned it and is gonna keep an eye on it. 

Christina you can try ice. It dried up my milk. You just gotta keep it on there daily.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Shey my c-section scar opened at either end and mine felt the same, like it was on fire, i had little a pocket of infection o one side... i pressed on it until it was empty and used witch hazel to clean the area and on the whole scar... it was better in a matter of days! I had been in agony with it and on antibiotics (i only took a few the interfered with BF an made my babies gassy) but i swear by the witch hazel! x


----------



## MellyH

I think I have nipple thrush or mastitis or something :( I think I have baby girl's latch mostly sorted, but my nipples are on fire all the time and my boobs feel like they're being crushed in a vice for hours after each feed.


----------



## SurpriseBub

That sounds awful, melly :( can you call or get in to see your ob?


----------



## MiniBump

MellyH said:


> I think I have nipple thrush or mastitis or something :( I think I have baby girl's latch mostly sorted, but my nipples are on fire all the time and my boobs feel like they're being crushed in a vice for hours after each feed.

It could be nipple trauma if you have latch issues, getting a good deep latch will help. If it were mastitis you would probably have redness, heat and a lump or hardness in the breast - are you experiencing any of that?

Is it one side or both? Do the babies have any signs of thrush in their mouths? How is the skin on your nipples/areolas? Thrush is often described as being stabbed by needles - is that how it feels?

This page might help you: https://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mother/sorenipples-older/

We are deep in growth spurt territory today - it's 7:40pm and Libby has been attached since lunchtime! She already put a pound on in the last week so goodness knows what'll happen now. I was looking forward to a nice bath tonight as DD isn't here but that's not looking likely now!


----------



## Captain

Minibump I think we're having a little spurt here too! LO is usually so chilled out when she wakes for feeding, just shows the signs of hunger like rooting, but today as soon as her eyes open she's crying her little eyes out to be fed!

This morning DH got up and bottle fed her with milk I'd pumped before bed, he had to come wake me up as she'd drank the whole bottle and was still hungry!!

Catelyn's cord fell off a few days a go this week and all looked well. We went to the doctors for her checkup and she had to strip down for the nurse weighing which she hated. We got her dressed and took her into the doctors room who then wanted her to get undressed again. When we stripped her down her navel was bleeding a little :(

He told us to just keep an eye on it and not to worry, and come back if it looks red and angry, which it doesn't. It is still bleeding small amounts though :( there's a chunk of dry blood there that I don't want to disturb incase things hasn't healed yet. I'm just glad it's not bothering her. We have an appointment with the doctor that delivered her tomorrow, so at least I don't have to wait much longer for it to be seen.


----------



## MiniBump

I wouldn't worry, Libby's cord dropped off at 4 days, she's 3 weeks today and still has a scab in there that leaves blood spots on her vest. The midwife checked it and said it's self-cleaning so to just leave it alone if it didn't look infected. My DD had a bit of black in her belly button for the best part of a year until it finally came out! (Not sure if it was blood or dead cord but we never had any problems with it)

Does anyone else have a grunty groany baby, especially at night?! I think it's when she's trying to pass gas but can't quite control everything!


----------



## Captain

That makes me feel so much better about it, thank you!


----------



## MellyH

MiniBump said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> I think I have nipple thrush or mastitis or something :( I think I have baby girl's latch mostly sorted, but my nipples are on fire all the time and my boobs feel like they're being crushed in a vice for hours after each feed.
> 
> It could be nipple trauma if you have latch issues, getting a good deep latch will help. If it were mastitis you would probably have redness, heat and a lump or hardness in the breast - are you experiencing any of that?
> 
> Is it one side or both? Do the babies have any signs of thrush in their mouths? How is the skin on your nipples/areolas? Thrush is often described as being stabbed by needles - is that how it feels?
> 
> This page might help you: https://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mother/sorenipples-older/Click to expand...

Thanks MiniBump. I'm frustrated that I don't seem to be able to explain it properly to people. I've been prescribed antibiotics for mastitis due to a sore lump in my left breast and general redness/tenderness, but my right boob hurts as much if not more! They couldn't both have mastitis? So I'm not sure that's the problem, especially since the lump has only been there for a few days and the pain has been increasing for weeks. I have been massaging the lump in hot showers and using hot wheat packs or my hot water bottle on them after feeds for the last week. 

Basically, both boobs start to ache intensely during/after each feed, lasting for up to a couple of hours. My nipples are burning almost all the time, and irritation (like the seatbelt or a hug) sets off/exacerbates the ache, like its shooting inwards from the nipple. I know there are still latch issues, even when I get baby girl on well, she almost always pulls away/partially off after a minute or two and then we're in bad latch territory again. I really want to do this, but it's so hard. I'm in pain almost all the time and crying multiple times a day. I can't believe how relieved I felt last night when I decided to pump and bottle feed for the night instead of putting them on the breast. Which makes me sad :( And sad that I'm no enjoying this time with them, I don't want to hate or dread the time I spend feeding them. It was so lovely to hold her and look into her eyes while she took the expressed milk in the bottle and be happy and smiling at her instead of gasping/whimpering/shouting with pain and gritting my teeth and gripping the pillow tightly. I have had three lactation consultants show me how to get a good latch, I know the basics, she just doesn't open her mouth wide enough most of the time, and as I said, the times she does, she pulls off. I have tried hand expressing before feeding her and I literally can only squeeze out a tiny drop, if anything. Clearly I am not good at hand expressing! Or any of this!! Sorry for the brain dump, I am just so fried and exhausted and in pain :(


----------



## SurpriseBub

Big hugs, melly :hugs: I was finding it very difficult, and like you felt guilty about it. We seemed to have a bit of a break through, and the past week or so it has really improved. For me, I realised that I needed to pull her off if the latch was bad, even if I dreaded the extra time it might take to get her back on. I also have to push her on a lot more firmly than I had been doing. Those were my issues (not to say that your would be the same). I am sure it is extra frustrating having one baby feed well, but have issues with the other. Have they checked for a tongue tie? I also bought a nipple shield- have you tried one? It might really help give your poor body a rest and the chance to heal. Then when you aren't tender, you might be able to work on things without so much pain. Wishing you lots of luck :flower:


----------



## MiniBump

Oh dear Melly, that sounds awful! If you have a blockage, it should have cleared by now. Are you starting every feed on that side, putting baby's chin towards the blockage, massaging from the blockage to the nipple and using moist warm heat? Also, taking anti-inflammatories can help reduce swelling so any built up milk can release.

Thrush pain usually occurs after a feed rather than during so I'd still err towards it being a poor latch or maybe even a bacterial infection - is feeding ever pain free? Does it hurt when you pump? https://www.bestforbabes.org/its-thrush-or-is-it/

Does baby always come off at the same point? It could be that your let down is too strong for her? Nipple shields may be a good idea for you to give your poor nipples a break but persevering with taking baby off and reattaching is a good idea (break the seal with your little finger first). Has she been checked for tongue and lip ties? Make sure she doesn't have a posterior tongue tie as they can be very difficult to spot.

You're right that you shouldn't have to 'suffer' breastfeeding and I really hope you can work out what the problem is. Could you just pump for Clara if that helps? Sending you :hugs: and wishing I had the answers, you're doing an amazing job mama!


----------



## Captain

I don't have any advice as we're still working on breastfeeding here too, but I wanted to send you some hugs Melly! Hope things improve soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## christina1612

Thanks ladies I'm feeling a lot better now. We've managed to settle into more of a routine and im not feeling so emotional and tired now. My wound has come open slightly (my first section did to at the same point) so doc has given me antibiotics to avoid any infection again. My little ones belly button was bleeding after her cord fell off, we had it checked out and they said it could be something called granuloma, i think its basically where it wasnt completely dry when it came off. But it stopped by itself, though was pretty horrible seeing blood all over her vests from it.


----------



## Izzie74

Had our 8 week jabs on Thursday. I was petrified about side effects from rotavirus, but two days on she seems to be fine, if not a little more sleepy. 

Got Dr to check her eye out too. Seems she has a blocked tear duct so we are doing massage to help it.


----------



## StefNJunk

Just a quick update here - Connor came on March 7th at 1:30am, 10 days late, 8 pounds 8 ounces and 21 inches. One week old today and we're doing well. Big sister loves him, gives him snuggles and kisses all the time, although she is a bit jealous, and it will probably be harder on her next week when DH goes back to work and it's just me, her and little man. 

My water broke at 6:15am on March 6th. We had an appt for an NST at 2, my midwife said to still go ahead and come in. Labor hadn't started by then, so she broke a second bag of waters (I didn't even know that was possible?!), and contractions started pretty much immediately at 5 minutes apart and strong. We did go home for a few hours, by the time we got back contractions were 3 minutes apart and scream worthy.

Labor was dramatically different this time. First labor was 60ish hours, 5 hours of pushing. This labor, from first contraction, was 10 1/2 hours, and from the time i was 3-4cm was only 5 1/2 hours. And no hours of pushing this time... 2 pushes and he was out. 

Weight was at 8 pounds 5.2 ounces at 1 day and same at 3 days, but at weight check this morning (7 days), he's up to 9 pounds! 

Hope everyone is doing well and all the Feb babies have made their appearances by now!

Second picture is of DD Sienna on day of birth compared to Connor on day of birth.

https://i.imgur.com/YgPe8dQ.jpg https://i.imgur.com/RMhC9h5.jpg


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Stef. Brilliant pictures.


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Stef your little ones look very similar in the pics! 

This morning I was woken by terrible stomach pain low on my right side. So bad that we went to emergency. We had to wait about two hours to be seen by the doctor and by then the worst of the pain had gone and it was just a little uncomfortable. I gave a urine sample and had an ultrasound, the doctor determined it is a ovarian infection and has given me antibiotics. I'm just glad the pain has gone for now.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, stef! He is beautiful.

So glad you are ok, captain :hugs: feel better!


----------



## savvysaver

I exclusively pump because I have to increase the calories of my breast milk but did practice putting each baby to breast at the hospital. Madison has a tiny mouth so she couldn't latch well, so they gave me a nipple shield and it worked perfectly for her. I know they said they sell them at the baby stores and it is reusable. Maybe that could help?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Stef! They look so similar! :)

So...odd question but is it normal to have your period start 6 weeks PP while breastfeeding???
I've been walking a lot the last week to help shed some baby weight and I started spotting yesterday and have a bit more today, but not a flow....could it be my period or all the walking? 
My 6week checkup with my OB isn't for another month!


----------



## ttc126

With ds1 my period started at 6 weeks pp to the day. But it was like a normal period. If it's just the spotting and doesn't increase it may be lochias last hurrah lol :)


----------



## bubbamadness

Congratulations stefnjunk xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

wnt2b i thought i had AF start at 6 weeks PP - i hadn't stopped bleeding but it turned back to bright red, however 2 weeks on i'm still bleeding so i'm figuring it is still PP bleeding and not AF... so i'm 8 weeks PP and can't wait to go to bed without knickers and pads on! It's starting to really do my head in now!


----------



## Captain

Shells I'm only 2 weeks PP but I know how you feel! I haven't worn pads since a teenager either and it's driving me mad!

Well I've had a grouchy baby all afternoon. I've been worried about my lack of supply and her not getting enough. She didn't settle after nursing for more than ten minutes all day, but when DH fed her a big bottle from milk I had frozen yesterday, she's now sleeping longer than she has all day.

Breastfeeding is really hard but I don't want to give up on it. I've bought some formula today and think I might introduce some to her as a top up. My gut is telling me she's not getting enough at certain times of day so I think I have to go with it.


----------



## MiniBump

Captain, you could be hitting a growth spurt or development leap or she could just like to cluster feed at certain times, it doesn't mean she's not getting enough. Let weight gain and wet/dirty nappies be your guide not behaviour at the breast.

Just keep feeding if she's not happy, she'll keep going until she's full, she's setting up your future supply so it's important to allow unrestricted access to the breast, even if baby only fed 10 minutes ago and then had a power nap. Doesn't matter if it takes 10 minutes or 2 hours to fill her up, that's breastfeeding for you! Babies are just like us, sometimes they just want a little drink, other times they fancy a 3 course meal with coffee and mints, just go with it! 

Introducing top ups can affect your supply (a lot of mums think it proves their low supply theory when it actually causes it! Gulping down a bottle of formula and sleeping for hours doesn't prove anything either - that's usually just because babies can't control the flow and end up overfull) so it's best to avoid them if you're not sure there's a problem (and I honestly doubt there is). Have faith in your baby and your body, you can do this! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I will preface my reply by saying that I very much bow down to your BF wisdom, minibump! And I really have appreciated all of your insights :) 

I say- Go with your gut, captain! We were using formula once a day for a couple of weeks... She wasn't gaining weight early on, and I felt like she was hungry. Looking back, she would likely have lost even more weight if we hadn't supplemented... So for us it was right. 

Since then, her weight gain has gotten much better, and my supply has picked up, too. So, she hasn't had any formula in a couple of weeks. We have had a couple of days where she wanted to feed ALL DAY. On Friday I fed her literally all afternoon and evening, and in the end she was so frustrated that we gave her a bottle of breast milk. The next day I pumped the most I have ever pumped... So that certainly gives credence to the argument that baby will up your supply if she needs it. 

Trust your instincts :hugs: and either way, if you are doing what you think is best, then you can't be doing any better! :)


----------



## MiniBump

I don't mind you having a different opinion SurpriseBub! I did say if there was a problem with weight gain then supplementation might be necessary so really, we're on the same page. (The rest of this is not in response to you, it's just general info - don't want you to think I'm trying to lecture you! :blush:)

The problem with following instincts in the absence of any actual evidence of low supply, as seems to be the case here, is that the mother's instinct always seems to be 'I'm not producing enough' and, unfortunately, this overrides baby's instinct to feed freely at the breast which is far more important. Supplementation is sometimes needed but pumped breastmilk is better in those circumstances than formula (the pumping then also helps build or maintain supply).

Low supply is rarer than most would think and, apart from where there's an underlying medical condition, usually only occurs where there has been interrupted or controlled access to the breast, e.g. scheduling or timing feeds, offering a pacifier, giving a bottle, or where milk transfer is affected by poor attachment (whether because of tongue tie, anatomical issues or just a bad latch). If baby doesn't feed freely, some receptors in the breast may never be 'fired up' and won't produce milk. Lots of mums overanalyse their baby's feeding patterns and behaviours and find it difficult to just respond without question (totally understandable). Obviously problems can arise but they usually come with other, more obvious, indicators. Where weight gain is ok, there are plenty of wees and poops and mum and baby are both well, there likely isn't an issue and baby knows exactly what he/she is doing. They're clever like that!


----------



## Izzie74

I am breastfeeding, but in the early days at the hospital had to use formula on Drs advice as lo had jaundice and I was not producing following a traumatic labour and her weight was going down. When we got home, I was pumping to maintain my supply, which came in on day 5-6. We used some formuka, but I was not keen and stopped when our last bottle was finished. DH did try to convince me to get some more, but I persisted and weight gain, nappies etc have been good. However bf can be brutal. My lo can feed for 20-30 minutes of every hour during a spurt, which is particularly difficult at night. Breastmilk gets digested so quickly I have been tempted on several occasions to use formula, but haven't yet. Knowing I can go and get some if I want is enough so far and I can totally see why it seems to be a good thing. Captain, don't beat yourself up, do what is right for you and your lo.


----------



## Feronia

I 1000% agree with MiniBump's advice. She knows what she's talking about when it comes to breastfeeding advice! 

DS will have periods of time where he's fussy at the breast, pulls off, cries, relatches, and doesn't settle. It's so normal, especially during growth spurts (which happen often at this point). If I didn't know any better, I can see why someone would think she wasn't producing enough. All of the extra sucking will increase your supply, and if you supplement, be prepare for your supply to drop.

I'd write more but I am exhausted after not much sleep last night -- due to my older daughter, not my newborn. Bleh.


----------



## Captain

Thank you for the advice minibump! I don't know what I'd do without you ladies at times :hugs:


----------



## MissEyre

Breastfeeding is rough! I've been dealing with a super strong let-down and oversupply. It may sound like a good thing, but my poor baby is constantly gulping down heaps of air which makes her super gassy and uncomfortable. It made for some really long night feedings trying to get all of those air bubbles up. 

I was so sleep deprived that I was pumping one extra bottle a day some my husband could take a feeding, but I quickly realized that the pumping was what was creating the oversupply. Anyway, breastfeeding is tough but it's worth it.


----------



## MiniBump

Have you tried to feed in a laid back position MissEyre as gravity can slow the flow a little or take baby off at letdown and put her back on when it slows? Might help just until your supply settles.

You're welcome Captain, I hope you feel a bit better about things!

I should say, I'm totally pro-choice and only advised against top-ups because you said you wanted to breastfeed. If you'd said you wanted to formula or combination feed, I would be totally behind you and the advice would've been different. I'm so scared of coming across as a breastfeeding bully because that's absolutely not my intention! :nope:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Not at all, minibump! :) I (and I am sure everyone!) really appreciate all of your tips and insights. You definitely aren't coming off as a bully in the slightest!


----------



## MissEyre

MiniBump said:


> Have you tried to feed in a laid back position MissEyre as gravity can slow the flow a little or take baby off at letdown and put her back on when it slows? Might help just until your supply settles

Hi MiniBump! Yep, have been taking her off at letdown (seriously catching almost an ounce that sprays out during letdown) and nursing with her on top of my breast so gravity is on my side and she has more control. Things are finally getting better after doing that for a week. I appreciate the tips though!


----------



## MellyH

Unfortunately the 'let them feed as long as they want when they want' approach is severely impractical with twins!! The couple of nights we let them have free rein on the boob I got literally no sleep. And days like today, it's 2:15pm and between them they've been feeding (combination of breast, expressed milk and formula) since 6am. They've both only cat-napped for an hour each in that time (and not at the same time!). I've finally escaped to the bathroom for a shower and am hiding in here with my phone for a few minutes! I am planning on attending a local LLL meeting tomorrow night to see if anyone has any more ideas about little girl's latch, since I'm out of solutions. She seems to latch worse with the nipple shields, even when she occasionally does get a big mouthful, she mostly slides off the silicon until she's just on the nipple part anyway, so it hurts less with the shield but still isn't a good latch and she's not getting milk effectively and I'm still getting mashed. Little boy latches fine, but will feed for an hour, slowly take a 2oz top up of expressed milk or formula over a half hour or so, and then want another half hour back on the boob! I am at my wits end with trying to find a spare second. :(


----------



## MellyH

PS. I'm sorry all I seem to do these days is come here to whinge about how hard breastfeeding is!! I am reading everyone else's posts too :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

Aww Melly, the 'rules' are the same for however many babies but, as you say, not necessarily practical! (Same can be said for anyone with older children or other commitments too - if only we all lived in an ideal world!) I'm sorry you haven't worked out your latch issue yet but good on you for persevering, you're doing an amazing job! :thumbup: A LLL meeting is a great idea, I really hope someone can observe a feed, go AHA! and give you the answer. If I wasn't thousands of miles away, I'd be happy to try and help!

Thanks SurpriseBub, I just know it's a very emotive subject that makes mums very protective and defensive of their choices and I would hate to offend anyone.

Glad it's working out for you MissEyre!


----------



## Megamegan

For what it's worth, I am breastfeeding (yay finally it works lol!) BUT I am also giving between 3-5 oz of formula per day, and for me it's more like an emotional break and I don't mind at all. At first I did, but now, when I feel like my back/stomach/boobs are killing me from breastfeeding, I get too overwhelmed and totally don't mind that daddy will feed him some formula and let me go take a shower. Yes, if I had tons of milk, I would pump and feed that instead. But he gets majority breast milk and we now enjoy our nursing sessions... it has gotten so much better. I hear you all on the breastfeeding advice, and I believe that it's all correct... but for me (and I'm sure for others) I'm quite happy that my baby will even take a bottle and god forbid if anything happened to me and I had to stop BFing, he already knows what formula tastes like and would have no trouble switching. I'm sure that sounds silly but it gives me peace of mind lol. 

Also, since we had trouble as a newborn with dehydration and everything, we are a little extra sensitive to making sure this kid is fed properly. "just mom's milk" didn't cut it for him at the start and that probably affected my supply negatively. But it's all good.

By the way I LOVE how BF burps have no smell. Like to me, breastmilk doesn't have a smell at all. While formula is *gross*. I give him props for even eating that stuff lol. It smells like protein powder (gag).


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I totally find that breast milk has a smell.....lol and I don't really like it! 
I'm also having a strong letdown and a gassy baby. It was really bad about 5 days ago, so I thought I'd check my food choices....I cut out caffeine but that didn't help. Next, I cut out dairy...and about 2 days later ds was much better! He doesn't struggle as much to poop or fart, and his poop looks better too!
He still is gassy and wants to be held upright all day long! But at least he can get the gas out now. It just bubbled in him and caused him a lot of pain before! And he was only having one poop a day. Now more like 4-5/day. I'm gonna miss milk :(


----------



## MellyH

Well done for working it out though! Dairy is a tough one though :(


----------



## Izzie74

Breast milk has a smell when it is brought back up into your hair and on your clothes!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Isabella was weighed yesterday and is now 9lb 6! She was 7lb 7 at birth so I'm very pleased with her weight gain :) I was so sure I'd fail at breastfeeding (I didn't bf my first) so I'm very pleased it's going well!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Has anyone had their 6 week check up? Mine is later this week. What can I expect...? Do they do an exam?


----------



## ttc126

I agree breastmilk smells gross.when spit up in your hair :) 

Surprise, at my 6 week checkup I got my pap smear and annual exam. She checked my incision and made sure my uterus was shrinking properly. We talked about birth control options (only a couple are ok for breastfeeding mothers) and talked about any questions...like I asked if I should even consider a 3rd... so think of any questions you may have.


----------



## StefNJunk

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I totally find that breast milk has a smell.....lol and I don't really like it!
> I'm also having a strong letdown and a gassy baby. It was really bad about 5 days ago, so I thought I'd check my food choices....I cut out caffeine but that didn't help. Next, I cut out dairy...and about 2 days later ds was much better! He doesn't struggle as much to poop or fart, and his poop looks better too!
> He still is gassy and wants to be held upright all day long! But at least he can get the gas out now. It just bubbled in him and caused him a lot of pain before! And he was only having one poop a day. Now more like 4-5/day. I'm gonna miss milk :(

Cutting dairy worked that quickly? Did you cut all dairy or just milk itself?

DS is having big time painful gas / poop issues. Every time he eats and often throughout the day he struggles and cries to fart or poop, sometimes for 10-15 minutes at a time he will wiggle and cry trying to get them out. I was wondering if it could be the dairy I'm having.


----------



## MiniBump

Google 'gastrocolic reflex' - basically, food going in triggers the colon to push food out so babies start trying to poop during or straight after a feed. They're not totally in control of their internal organs so it takes a lot of grunting, groaning, straining and red faces to get anything out - it's normal though and gets better as their digestive system develops and they get better control. It makes my LO a very noisy sleeper!

Wnt2beAMom - are you going to try reintroducing dairy in a couple of weeks to double check it is that? I'd hate for you to go without if it's not!


----------



## SurpriseBub

ttc126 said:


> I agree breastmilk smells gross.when spit up in your hair :)
> 
> Surprise, at my 6 week checkup I got my pap smear and annual exam. She checked my incision and made sure my uterus was shrinking properly. We talked about birth control options (only a couple are ok for breastfeeding mothers) and talked about any questions...like I asked if I should even consider a 3rd... so think of any questions you may have.

Thanks, ttc! I'm nervous! 

(If you don't mind me asking): what was the answer on you having more babies? :)


----------



## Izzie74

My lo is on a major feeding frenzy today and very grumpy. I've ordered the wonder weeks book from the library as I think she is on a developmental leap. She's been feeding pretty much constantly for the last 4 hours. Am putting her down for bed after she's done on this side ... Fingers crossed I get some sleep!


----------



## River54

Can't recall if I posted here or not. 
Theodore was born March 12, 12 days overdue. I had an induction, but normal vaginal delivery with some tearing. 

Sooo enjoying him. First night home was rough, he basically cluster fed the whole night. Seems my milk didn't want to come in til day 4, then he was much more content! Everyday is getting a bit better than the last.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, River! So many little Theodores!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations, river! I love the name Theodore :) Glad to hear you are getting into the swing of things.


----------



## StefNJunk

MiniBump said:


> Google 'gastrocolic reflex' - basically, food going in triggers the colon to push food out so babies start trying to poop during or straight after a feed. They're not totally in control of their internal organs so it takes a lot of grunting, groaning, straining and red faces to get anything out - it's normal though and gets better as their digestive system develops and they get better control. It makes my LO a very noisy sleeper!

Sometimes it's just grunting and straining, but more often than not he ends up screaming and crying, particularly for gas right after nursing.


----------



## ttc126

SurpriseBub said:


> ttc126 said:
> 
> 
> I agree breastmilk smells gross.when spit up in your hair :)
> 
> Surprise, at my 6 week checkup I got my pap smear and annual exam. She checked my incision and made sure my uterus was shrinking properly. We talked about birth control options (only a couple are ok for breastfeeding mothers) and talked about any questions...like I asked if I should even consider a 3rd... so think of any questions you may have.
> 
> Thanks, ttc! I'm nervous!
> 
> (If you don't mind me asking): what was the answer on you having more babies? :)Click to expand...

I.don't mind at all :). She said she didn't see a reason not to but I would have the same risks. But since everything turned out ok, she said more babies aren't out of the picture :) She did say I should wait 2 years delivery to delivery so no 16 month age difference again ;) Also with the antibody stuff future babies will most likely come early and.by c section. We're aren't for sure having another but it's nice the door isn't closed :) Are more babies in your future, Surprise?

How about anyone else? Thinking of more babies?


River congrats :)


----------



## Captain

That's it for DH and I, he's getting snipped in the next couple of weeks. Any more and he'd have to build a bigger boat :haha:


----------



## Feronia

No more for us! Two is our limit considering I want to go to midwifery school and start my career. :) I also don't want to buy a minivan, lol. DH is getting snipped within the next couple of months. I want him to wait closer to the 6 month mark, but he wants to do it earlier while he's off. We'll see!


----------



## MellyH

Captain, LOL.

It's probably too early to say about more kids, but I can't see myself going back for more! :lol: Pregnancy sucked and breastfeeding sucks. Maybe once I hit a stage of this I actually enjoy I'll consider it? For now I had an IUD put in at my six week check up and that'll last a good long while!


----------



## SurpriseBub

That is great that you have the door open, ttc! :) I guess it is hard to know how you will feel a couple of years down the road, so I imagine it is certainly nice to know that medical advice doesn't say no! :)

I think we will likely have at least one more. I had talked about having four kids at one point... But found pregnancy and childbirth pretty tough (and my husband found me tough to deal with!). So I think we are more leaning towards two/MAYBE three.


----------



## MellyH

And I should say - congrats River!!! We talked about the name Theodore, I think it's adorable. What nickname were you thinking of, Teddy or Theo?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MiniBump said:


> Wnt2beAMom - are you going to try reintroducing dairy in a couple of weeks to double check it is that? I'd hate for you to go without if it's not!




StefNJunk said:


> MiniBump said:
> 
> 
> Google 'gastrocolic reflex' - basically, food going in triggers the colon to push food out so babies start trying to poop during or straight after a feed. They're not totally in control of their internal organs so it takes a lot of grunting, groaning, straining and red faces to get anything out - it's normal though and gets better as their digestive system develops and they get better control. It makes my LO a very noisy sleeper!
> 
> Sometimes it's just grunting and straining, but more often than not he ends up screaming and crying, particularly for gas right after nursing.Click to expand...

Yup, in the beginning ds would fart/poop at every feed and then it turned into just pain for him and crying after every feed instead of that. I found it took a few days of me off milk before he was better. It was magical because he was back to "releasing" during feeds and his poop looked better and he wasnt in pain. I had ice cream the other night and it may have bothered him again a little...but not too bad. I'm hoping to have some milk again to see what he does. But I'll be fine with almond milk from now on.... 



River54 said:


> Can't recall if I posted here or not.
> Theodore was born March 12, 12 days overdue. I had an induction, but normal vaginal delivery with some tearing.
> 
> Sooo enjoying him. First night home was rough, he basically cluster fed the whole night. Seems my milk didn't want to come in til day 4, then he was much more content! Everyday is getting a bit better than the last.

Congrats! We thought about that name too :) 



bumblebeexo said:


> Isabella was weighed yesterday and is now 9lb 6! She was 7lb 7 at birth so I'm very pleased with her weight gain :) I was so sure I'd fail at breastfeeding (I didn't bf my first) so I'm very pleased it's going well!

That's a great weight gain I think!

Ds was 9lb 9oz at that age and he was 7lb 12oz at birth. He is now 10lb 7oz :)


----------



## jmandrews

I don't know about you mamas but this is the only kind of sleep I'm going to get today. I'm exhausted! Hope everyone is doing well Nd enjoying your adorable babes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Feronia

Super cute picture, jmandrews!


----------



## xxshellsxx

It took me a very long time and lots of intervention to get my boys so the chances of me ever having anymore would have been very slim, but i would have loved to try as they say you are more fertile after having a baby... so at 4 weeks PP i asked DH the question....he flat out said no more & i got double the babies he promised me we would try for lol ( he now has 4 boys and i always knew that he didn't want anymore after this) - made me kind of sad, I hoped he would reconsider, i loved being pregnant even with all the pains i went through at the end, i love being a mummy to the boys and would have loved to have enjoyed trying for another without the stresses infertility, knowing that if it didn't happen then i have my boys and my life is complete :cloud9:


----------



## MrsTM1

Eli is definitely going to keep us on our toes! This happened today (first time being laid on his tummy):


----------



## Izzie74

Wow! Well done Eli! I just got super excited as my lo rolled for the first time today too. She did it three time in a row and I captured the last one on video for my DH who is still at work on the late shift. she is 8 weeks 5 days.


----------



## savvysaver

So cute MrsTM! I was so excited when my girls rolled over to their backs... I sit with my camera and they don't budge and as soon as I put it away they roll right over. 

No more babies for us. My husband thinks we would end up with twin girls again and I figure we would probably end up with triplets! After the stress of 30 weekers and the NICU experience, I don't think I could do it again.


----------



## Izzie74

No more babies for us either. I want DH to get the snip!


----------



## Mommy2missR

We would like one more and will prob start ttc again in a few months.


----------



## Izzie74

Have been reading The Wonder Weeks. It is a great book that talks about why babies have cling, crying times at certain weeks. Sometimes called growth spurts, it tells you what they are learni g and how to help them through it. There are reasons for the Growth and associated behaviours and they have researched which weeks they are likely to occur so you can be forearmed. It has really helped me understand the current eight week behaviour. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Shey

I can't have no more.After i had Abby a month ago, I had a tubal ligation. It is reversible but i dont have $4,000 to get it reversed.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Don't think I updated here boden blu arrived on 3rd March via c section breast feeding was hard especially after c section and u gave up it broke my heart to stop but me and baby are definitely happier now. Exhausted but loving every second with my 3 boys and me and hubby are still in discussion if we are done and whether he should get snip or we should wait and leave the option for number 4 there


----------



## SurpriseBub

I just had my 6 week check up. I have a 'mild' bladder prolapse :( dr expects it to improve somewhat in the next few months. I have leaked a few drops when sneezing, otherwise fine... but i think i knew it had happened. That is the price I pay for forceps, but I didn't really gave a choice with the baby in distress etc. And I would choose a mild prolapse over any risk to the baby...

Anyone else have/had this issue? I'm doing my kegels and already booked to see a urogynecologist to see if they have any advice. Ugh. Feeling pretty down right now.


----------



## bubbamadness

We want one more bubba, then im definately getting sterillised. Have always wanted a big family, 4 is plenty, 5 will complete the dream. Not going to try though. Going to see what happens, and what will be will be  xxx


----------



## ttc126

Awww I'm sorry surprise :( My mom had a forceps delivery with me. About 5 years ago she had to have surgery for severe prolapse. They did have to do a hysterectomy, but she was 44. They did bladder reconstruction which was very effective. I hope yours isn't at that point, but just know worst case it's surgery but is very effective. They also can give pessaries to help things stay in place if it's not severe ;)


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, can you see a physiotherapist who specializes in pelvic floor issues? That's the best advice I've received. I feel like something is wrong down there -- I'm having a lot of uterine pain and sometimes it feels like something is hanging down, so I'm wondering if I have a mild prolapse. I'm scheduled to see a pelvic floor physio next week and my midwife will also assess me. Sometimes there are no symptoms, though, so I've heard that it's recommended to see a pelvic floor physio after childbirth no matter the type of birth or symptoms you have.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub, can you see a physiotherapist who specializes in pelvic floor issues? That's the best advice I've received. I feel like something is wrong down there -- I'm having a lot of uterine pain and sometimes it feels like something is hanging down, so I'm wondering if I have a mild prolapse. I'm scheduled to see a pelvic floor physio next week and my midwife will also assess me. Sometimes there are no symptoms, though, so I've heard that it's recommended to see a pelvic floor physio after childbirth no matter the type of birth or symptoms you have.

Im sorry you have the feeling something is going on too. It is a risk with any pregnancy and childbirth... though forceps did not help in my case! How did you find the physio? I have looked online but not seen any options. That is one thing I want to ask the urogynecologist about- thanks for the suggestion. :flower:

My reading today seems to suggest these things do improve in the pp months. And also when you stop breastfeeding and estrogen rises. I hope you are fine! Such a cliche thing to say.. but men get away so lightly.


----------



## Captain

I've also been feeling like something isn't quite right down there. I keep feeling pressure when standing after sitting and on the toilet. After reading about a bladder prolapse it does sound quite familiar? Sorry you're going through that Surprise, I hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> I've also been feeling like something isn't quite right down there. I keep feeling pressure when standing after sitting and on the toilet. After reading about a bladder prolapse it does sound quite familiar? Sorry you're going through that Surprise, I hope it isn't too serious.

I don't think mine is that bad, and the dr does think it will improve... It is just sad to have an ongoing issue. I was really bummed today, as although I had my suspicions, I was hoping against hope to be told all was great. I really hope I can work on it. 

I hope you will be told all is fine, captain! Do those kegels, and if you suspect anything is off, I think feronias physio tip is definitely good advice. I hope being proactive will help me :flower:


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> Im sorry you have the feeling something is going on too. It is a risk with any pregnancy and childbirth... though forceps did not help in my case! How did you find the physio? I have looked online but not seen any options. That is one thing I want to ask the urogynecologist about- thanks for the suggestion. :flower:
> 
> My reading today seems to suggest these things do improve in the pp months. And also when you stop breastfeeding and estrogen rises. I hope you are fine! Such a cliche thing to say.. but men get away so lightly.

I'll let you know how it goes! My physio appointment is next Friday. I saw a physio while pregnant and it was super helpful for diastasis recti, but I haven't seen one yet for pelvic floor issues. One tip my midwife gave me was to go on hands and knees with your bum in the air and do kegals in that position twice a day.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry you have the feeling something is going on too. It is a risk with any pregnancy and childbirth... though forceps did not help in my case! How did you find the physio? I have looked online but not seen any options. That is one thing I want to ask the urogynecologist about- thanks for the suggestion. :flower:
> 
> My reading today seems to suggest these things do improve in the pp months. And also when you stop breastfeeding and estrogen rises. I hope you are fine! Such a cliche thing to say.. but men get away so lightly.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes! My physio appointment is next Friday. I saw a physio while pregnant and it was super helpful for diastasis recti, but I haven't seen one yet for pelvic floor issues. One tip my midwife gave me was to go on hands and knees with your bum in the air and do kegals in that position twice a day.Click to expand...

Good luck! I hope it goes well :) I will have to do more research to see if I have a local physio option


----------



## smawfl

Sorry about all the pp issues ladies. 

I've been told I have parted stomach muscles and need physio. Anyone else have this?X


----------



## MellyH

smawfl, I believe that is the diastasis recti that Feronia is referring to. Big hugs, hopefully it's not too severe.


----------



## Feronia

Yep, that's diastasis recti, smawfl. I had it really badly with my daughter (it was 4 finger widths) and was able to correct it down to a 1, but when I got pregnant again it got much worse. The physio taught me exercises to do to correct it and muscles to engage to not make it worse, and it worked! After my son's birth it wasn't bad and I was able to quickly get it back to under a 1. Just don't do any crunches or any activity that makes your abdomen dome out (like getting up from bed straight up without rolling over first). Anything that makes your abdomen dome makes the diastasis recti worse.


----------



## Megamegan

We definitely want another baby but after this crazy time, I need a couple years to recuperate! I don't know how people do it one right after the other. 

Some of you on FB may remember I posted about a rash on my stomach. Over the past week it has spread to my entire body minus my face. It is insanely itchy and brutal. I have no new foods, medications, detergents or soaps, or anything I can think of before the rash began. I have never had allergies in my life except for the same reaction to sulfa drugs 4 years ago. So if this is an allergy, it is new. I am seeing a dermatologist Monday and hopefully being referred directly to an allergist. I know no one here can tell me what it is, I guess I just want to share my misery. Boo hoo. Lol.

But Lucas is great so that's the most important thing! Being a mom is awesome. It is getting better every day. <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4653.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Izzie74

Ouch Megan. Hope you find a solution soon. Maybe an antihistamine would help with the itching?


----------



## Izzie74

I've been worrying about an email someone sent me...am I overreacting?

When we went to visit my in laws, friends of theirs wanted to meet the baby. I had only met them once before, several years ago, so don't really know them. They cuddled her and seemed very nice. They have bought her a couple,of,outfits and said they wanted to spoil her as they only have one grandchild aged fifteen and can't really spoil her in the same way anymore. I have been keeping i. Touch with a few email pics. On Mother's Day I emailed them a pic of me and dd with my present. The woman emailed me back saying 'what a lovely picture of OUR baby'. Our being in capitals. It freaked me out. She is not theirs. Now I wonder if she is being obsessed, or am I just overreacting? 

I am definitely weirded out by it....


----------



## Captain

I'd definitely be a little creeped out by it Izzie! I would just maybe distance yourself from them a little by sending less emails and see how things go? Maybe mention it to your in-laws if you can?

Well I've just taken DH to the airport, he's back to work :( Just me and Catelyn for the next three weeks...eek!!


----------



## MiniBump

Very weird Izzie, I think I'd just back off and not contact them again!

Megan, it really does sound like PUPPP - it usually starts in pregnancy but can start afterwards and it starts in stretch marks which yours did. If it is that, there's not a lot you can do but take antihistamines, use creams and wait for it to run its course. From what I've read it's pretty miserable so I hope you get rid of it soon!

I thought I'd escaped this pregnancy without stretch marks but I appear to have developed some now my bump has gone down. Gutted! :cry:


----------



## bumblebeexo

That does sound odd Izzie!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I agree with the backing off advice, izzie... But don't worry (I know you probably are if you are writing on here!) it is most likely just a bit of a dud joke that comes across badly... Ie. Harmless, but poorly thought out! I would just cut off contact and forget about it :flower:


----------



## MellyH

Plenty of people in the more extended family have referred to the babies as 'ours', not in caps though, and it weirds me out every time! I don't think its intentionally creepy, just a bit over enthusiastic.


----------



## Izzie74

Thanks ladies. I haven't made contact since, but FIL just told us she's bought a bunny toy for Easter. We won't get it unless we visit in laws, which won't be soon, but I will have to say thank you either personally or via email I suppose...
Yes, I understand family and close friends saying 'our little baby'. Think it was the capitalisation that got me freaked. I'm just going to do as you say and minimalise contact. DH mentioned to his father is she obsessed. He didn't think it was a problem, so we'll just monitor the situation. Thanks for your responses ladies. :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

My sister has drove me crazy since being pregnant, talking stupidly/touching to my belly - made me cringe!!! since their arrival she regularly referred to them as 'auntie nikki's special boys'... i tried to let it go but in the end i told her outright they are not her boys they are mine! She is far too over the top (is like that in general) and i dread being around her - but i feel obliged to ask her to be a godmother (i am to her 2 boys) which i do want her to be deep down but i know what shows on the surface will make her even more over the top and could potentially cause problems :wacko:


----------



## MellyH

Oh I hadn't even thought about who should be godmother! Yikes. Too many good candidates. My husband's aunt is the only nearby female family, is actually religious and was amazing helping us through several days of labour and the first few days/weeks at home. But we both have sisters, and I am my best friends' childrens' godmother so maybe I should reciprocate?!


----------



## Megamegan

Izzie- First of all, I would be creeped out too. You might end up having to say something if she is someone who you'll cross paths with again.

As for antihistamines, they prescribed be Claritin and it doesn't work. I am going to ask the dermatologist today if I can do Zyrtec with Zantac, because I've been doing some reading and a lot of people with postpartum hives seemed to have success with that. But I still will want to get fully tested for allergies in case this isn't just a random postpartum thing. I want to be able to avoid triggers if at all possible. But I have a gut feeling it isn't an identifiable allergy and I'm not going to find an answer, just a way to cover up the symptoms. We'll see.

My baby LOVES sleeping on his belly. He's really strong, holding himself up with his arms a lot during tummy time, so we're encouraging that so he can figure out turning over asap and he can sleep however he wants! Ah I can't wait for the days when my baby sleeps through the night.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly we didn't know how best to work it - should we have 3 for each boy or should we have 6 to cover both.. so have opted for 6 for both, my sister, his sister, his 2 very good male friends and a couple who are our very good friends. Only the sisters and one of his friends will be around regularly the others live a distance away but we still want them to be apart of the boys lives as good role models x


----------



## Feronia

Izzie, that'd creep me out too. I think you're making the right move by minimising contact.

Megan, that looks awful! I hope you get it sorted out! I've never heard of that, but postpartum issues can be pretty unexpected, I've found...

Last night I had AWFUL abdominal pain for hours, it was so bad I couldn't get up and move and my husband finally called the midwife. Apparently postpartum gas is common around this time and can be pretty debilitating. I don't know, it didn't feel like gas... it was worse than labour. But we did just eat a really gassy meal (tofu, broccoli, ginger, asparagus). I'm so paranoid about something happening that will prevent me from interviewing for midwifery school this Saturday!


----------



## Captain

Feronia I've been getting horrible abdominal pain for the last couple of nights too. It feels like gas for be but I can't pass any. The worst was Saturday night and we almost went to emergency but luckily it eased off. I was so scared about it happening again as I took DH to the airport yesterday, I really didn't want to experience that kind of pain whilst on my own with lo. It did come back last night but was a lot milder, I was thinking of booking an appointment to see me ob about it this week.


----------



## Feronia

I see my midwife today so I assume we'll talk more about it. It was so bad I almost went to the ER as well, but I -really- didn't want to go to the ER with a newborn...
If I didn't have DH around I have no idea how I would have taken care of the kids while being in that much pain!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I stupidly cleaned our sink with CLR cleaner and despite wearing gloves, there is a red patch on my right hand, so I assume I got some in the glove :( if something like that happens, should I pump and dump? and if yes, for how many hours?


----------



## MiniBump

You'll be fine to feed as normal SurpriseBub. This is what Kellymom has to say: 

"Cleaning Products (and other volatiles/solvents)

Things that are used on the skin or inhaled are rarely absorbed into the maternal bloodstream in significant enough amounts to reach the milk. For something like this to pass into the milk enough to affect baby, moms exposure would probably need to be to such an extent that she becomes very ill.

Anytime youre using something with lots of fumes, its always a good idea to use lots of ventilation (open a door/window, use a fan) and minimize any skin contact (wear gloves, etc)."


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, minibump! I couldn't find anything on kellymom on an initial sweep- really appreciate it! :)


----------



## Megamegan

Wow, sorry so many of us are having postpartum issues- you're right Feronia, these things can be so unpredictable. And I know gas pain, it can be ridiculously painful. I had Simethicone (I think the same as Gas-x) prescribed in the hospital for gas pain in my chest/shoulders (common after abdominal surgery) and it helped a lot.

So I went to the dermatologist this morning and he was extremely helpful. He is going on vacation for a month so for now, he prescribed me two different allergy meds (Allegra during the day and Atarax at night, which will make me and baby sleepy..) and he said since my hives are symmetrical, he suspects it is an external factor. He says I need to wash all my clothes in All Free & Clear, and minimize contact with elastic and latex. He thinks I have an allergy to latex/elastic/rubber. If I do, it certainly came out of nowhere. But, lots of foods are cross-reactive for latex, so this may mean I'd have to avoid things like avocados and bananas! Which really sucks. And I looked at some clothing labels today- basically everything that goes on your bottom half has latex!! No wonder my legs were breaking out the worst, and my butt cheeks were covered in hives and I quickly stopped wearing the stretchy panties and went to 100% cotton minus the waist band... now I have to see if I can find 100% cotton undies to include the waist. This really sucks but atleast it is an answer. I get a patch test in 4 weeks to find out for sure.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sounds very unfun, megan. :(


----------



## MellyH

Argh, sorry Megan. :( I had a sudden allergy appear a few years ago that caused me to have full body hives for three days - turns out it was crabs. Apparently shellfish is the most common adult onset allergy. I hope you get confirmation soon, at least so you're not left wondering! And I hope the medications help a lot. I took a lot of corn starch baths for relief. 

Feronia, that sounds very distressing :( I hope the midwife gives you some answers.


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh ladies I'm sorry some of you are having issues! Lo has reflux and we are still getting her medication dosage right, ds has been poorly constantly and we are still in the middle of decorating/renovation xx


----------



## Captain

Thank you to whoever brought up the Wonder Weeks the other day. DH went back to work Sunday and that night she was like a different baby. All day Monday she was grouchy and clingy, being my first day alone with her I felt like it was all my fault and that I wasn't up to raising a little one by myself.

Then I read about the first development leap and it described her to a tea, and the dates matched too. she had a good sleep yesterday evening and woke up in such a good mood, and we got our first smiles! I hope she's out of it but honestly just having a reason for her behaviour made me feel so much better!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I bought The Wonder Weeks book too, Captain! I just need to find the time to read it now! ;) 

Has anyone heard of or done 'Eat;, Play, Sleep' ? My brother swears by it, so I am going to read into it and see when it starts to work. For now I think it would be stressful (not to mention impossible) to do any kind of routine. Though to be fair Eat, Play, Sleep is a flexible routine.


----------



## Izzie74

I was the one talking about the wonder weeks book. Don't you just love it! Explains so much, so well. I have a library copy, but won't be able to have it indefinitely. Think I'm going to invest. Really helped me to understand the 8 week leap and how to help lo. Glad others found it useful too :happydance:


----------



## Izzie74

So today we had our weigh in. Lo has gained another lb in two weeks!

Anyway, lady asked how it was going and I told her how lo has learnt to roll front to back this week. After praising her, she then asked if we had baby proofed our home yet? Surely it is too soon for that? When did you do it and what did you do?


----------



## RaspberryK

Izzie74 we never baby proofed! Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

We plan to move around 6-7 months of age. So, as she isn't likely to be too mobile before then, we would look at baby proofing the new place.

I don't think we will do much beyond anchoring some of the furniture, and moving cleaning things etc up high. I guess we would also think about making the drawers and cupboard doors harder to slam/jam fingers in. 

What were you advised to do, Izzie? What people do/are comfortable with is highly variable. The anchoring and moving cleaning things are my only musts (unless I am overlooking something obvious?)

Is swan active on the fb page? If you are still reading- I hope all is going well, swan! It has been a long time! :flower:


----------



## Feronia

We never babyproofed either. We had a really hot floor heater in our last apartment when DD was crawling, and we were able to teach her that it was hot and that she shouldn't touch it. She was only about 8-9 months when we needed to keep the heater on and she learned quickly -- so much easier than trying to make the whole area inaccessible. As for drawers, we just moved anything dangerous up higher but never used baby gates or anything.


----------



## Izzie74

We will have a baby gate, child lock the cleaning cupboard as there is nowhere to relocate stuff and move a cd tower that is a little precarious. We have thought about these things, but figured it was far to early to do them yet, and still do! We would also like to move, but I cannot get motivated to do anything about it beyond having had the flat valued.


----------



## MellyH

So Izzie, how DO you help them through the eight week leap? Mine have been tag-teaming me all day!


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> So Izzie, how DO you help them through the eight week leap? Mine have been tag-teaming me all day!

'Sometime around 8 weeks your baby will begin to experience the world in a new way. He will be able to recognize simple patterns in the world around him and in his own body. Although it may be hard for us to imagine at first, this happens in all the senses, not just vision. For example, he may discover his hands and feet and spend hours practicing his skill at controlling a certain posture of his arm or leg. He&#8217;ll be endlessly fascinated with the way light displays shadows on the wall of his bedroom. You might notice him studying the detail of cans on the grocery store shelf or listening to himself making short bursts of sounds, such as ah, uh, ehh.

Any of these things&#8212;and a whole lot more&#8212;signal a big change in your baby&#8217;s mental development. This change will enable him to learn a new set of skills that he would have been incapable of learning at an earlier age, no matter how much help and encouragement you gave him. But just as in his previous developmental leap, adjusting to this new world will not come easily at first.'

Toys suggested are - dangling overhead toys, musical moving mobiles, music, things to swipe at and touch, cuddly toys to laugh and talk with, mummy time as you are the best thing for them!

Hope this is some help!


----------



## MellyH

Thank you!! Baby boy has just started to get interested in the monkeys hanging above the bouncer, and batting at them, albeit mostly accidentally. :lol:


----------



## Izzie74

It is accidental to start with of course, but it is helping them to understand where their hands and arms are and how they can control them!

My lo also likes the rattle wrist straps from little tikes.


----------



## SurpriseBub

How long does it take to feel 'normal' again? I'm still getting cramps. And the past few days have felt awful in general. I am sure that the prolapse thing has given my confidence a knock... But I am just so sick of feeling unwell. 9 months of nausea plus birth and post partum are really taking their toll. 

For those of you on baby #2 plus- how long did it take your body to feel normal again? Does it even get back to normal?


----------



## Captain

My back hurts me more now than it did during pregnancy, plus there's the stomach cramps, hemorrhoids, either constipation or diarrhea and the possibility of a prolapsed bladder. I'm so sick of it, you're not alone Surprise! 

So I'm currently sitting in the laundry room at my marina and this woman comes in and starts her laundry, slamming doors and generally making as much noise as she can. Then she comes and sits next to me and makes a phone call at the top of her voice, while I'm sat her with the baby asleep in the stroller!

She finished her call and left, slamming the door behind her. So I got up and put her washing on the unbalanced signal so it isn't washing.. I'm not even sorry ladies, don't mess with a mama with a newborn!!


----------



## MellyH

Definitely don't mess with a new mumma! My work has an automated alert system that they test on the first Tuesday of every month. So my first Tuesday at home, the twins were five days old, and I was on leave for crying out loud, not even AT work, and within a half hour span while we were all trying to sleep I got a text, a robo-call, and an email (which makes my phone ping). I got woken up three times! For a bloody TEST! I rang them up and gave them a tongue-lashing and told them to take me off the contact list at least while I'm on leave. :lol:

Surprise - I still have mild cramping, usually when I pump. Now that I have bought larger breast pump parts, and am breastfeeding baby boy and bottle feeding baby girl, I don't have the terrible vasospasm in my breasts that was causing me nearly 24-hour pain, so that is good. In general I am starting to feel close to normal though, just tired. I've started exercising (just 30 minutes on the exercise bike) a few times a week and I signed up for a 5K run in two months. I am bleeding pretty heavily after having the IUD put in a week ago, hoping that will settle down soon. I still have a reasonably pregnant-looking belly, and my OB said that's my poor stomach muscles, so I am doing some gentle ab exercises - mostly just pulling my belly button into my stomach and holding for 10 seconds in sets of five or so, a few times a day, and also Kegels whenever I remember! I don't have a prolapse, sorry to hear about it for those that do, but I definitely don't have the bladder control I used to, so hoping the Kegels help! I pee a little every time I sneeze, and if I let my bladder get remotely full, I start leaking. :lol: Yikes!

And like Captain said, still dealing with haemorrhoids and the yoyo of constipation/diarrhea so that's no fun. That's kind of the new normal though!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, captain and melly! Nice to know I'm not alone... Though not nice you have a similar pregnancy hangover situation :( I guess we all need to be patient? I see lots of people saying they felt mch better by 6 or 12 months... So here's hoping it will be getting better and better from here! 

I whole heartedly approve of your laundry intervention, captain. Some people are just awful!


----------



## Feronia

My belly is back to normal, plus a couple of extra stretch marks unfortunately. I am still having abdominal pains and occasional cramps, so I'm going to be assessed by a pelvic floor physio on Friday. My bladder doesn't leak at all so hopefully it's not too bad! I'm sure that most things will be back to normal, and other things will become the "new normal." ;) Right now exhaustion is definitely an everyday thing for me!

Haha, captain, definitely don't mess with a new mama!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think the 'new normal' needs to be my new mantra :) thanks, feronia! that is a much more positive way to think about these things- plus, I am so thankful and lucky to be a mother in this new normal! :flower:


----------



## Captain

Need a bit of advice ladies..

First, Catelyn's reflux seems to be getting worse/bothering her more. I think it's down to her taking more milk at each feeding, so there's more milk to come up once she's full. This has only been for the last day or two and since noticing, I've been stopping a lot more often to have more burps and to make sure she isn't over eating, but it's still the same. That and she seems to get upset when trying to pass wind after every feed. Her pees and poos are still regular and look normal but I just hate seeing her struggle and unhappy all the time. Last night I was up from 2am to six with her, then she was up again at eight for a feed, and now I'm trying to get her to settle in her bouncer at 10am. If I went to the Dr's today, what could they do for her?

And the second thing, I am so struggling being on my own with her. DH went back to work Sunday for three weeks and I have zero family or friends around. I last ate yesterday morning, it took so long to settle her last night that I never got to make myself food. My home is a mess, everyone keeps telling me to rest when she does but she'll wake after about an hour of napping and I can't get any sleep in that quickly. So I just lay there and don't get any sleep or get any of the house work done either.

My SIL in Calgary desperately wants me to go there so she can help out. I really wish DH and I drove there before he went back to work, but now I'm thinking of driving there myselF. It's about ten hours from here, we've done the drive dozens of times just never by myself, but I'd be okay doing it. I'd stop half way for the night if I needed to. So should I drive there for the next two weeks for a bit of help? Or should I stick it out and get used to things here? I really don't know what to do...


----------



## SurpriseBub

Big hugs, captain :hugs: my husband works long hours right now, and I find that tough. I am sure it is a million times harder when your husband is completely gone. by the sounds of things, it would be good to go to Calgary... But I would worry about driving with you so sleep deprived. Would there be a way for her to come get you? Could a friend or someone take you halfway/sil meet you halfway?

I would go to the dr about the reflux... You never know what they may be able to do. My brothers baby has severe reflux, and they tried a couple of different medications and approaches before working out what helped. 

I hope your day is improving.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ps. Another thought- instead of Calgary, do you have anyone (I think you said a while ago that the neighbors were very helpful?) that might sit with catelyn for a few hours and give you time to sleep? If you have bottled milk or formula, they might be able to give you a break without you having to travel?


----------



## Izzie74

My oh is so blinking selfish sometimes I could scream.

Refused to make me a cup of tea today as he didn't want one.

Cane into the bedroom during bedtime routine while I'm sitting in the dark feeding. Opened and shut sliding wardrobe causing baby to cry. Left shutting door, came back 10 seconds later and when I tutted said we can't pussy foot around a baby. Grrr. He's not the one up with her every night. And the last two have been bad.

Says he can't help with cooking as he is at work all day.

So peed off at the moment. Need to start thinking about some of his positives, but finding it hard at the moment ....


----------



## RaspberryK

Captain, try getting a wrap/carrier but seriously about eating you need to look after yourself. I never do cry it out, but I suggest putting baby down somewhere within hearing distance and talk to her while you make yourself something. If she cries keep reassuring her, but you HAVE to eat. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

RaspberryK said:


> Captain, try getting a wrap/carrier but seriously about eating you need to look after yourself. I never do cry it out, but I suggest putting baby down somewhere within hearing distance and talk to her while you make yourself something. If she cries keep reassuring her, but you HAVE to eat.
> Xx

Very true :hugs: I bought lots of things I can just grab like granola bars and tend to make myself quick/easy things like pasta with a simple sauce or something very easy like a sandwich. You are absolutely not doing baby any harm if you put her down for 5 minutes like raspberry days. Take care of yourself, too! :hugs: 

Sorry about your oh, izzie. :( Hopefully it is just a bad day!


----------



## Captain

Thank you Raspberry and Surprise :hugs:

Honestly, I have one of the world's biggest appetites. Even when I'm ill I still stuff my face. Yesterday was very much a one off! I'd ran out of all my go-to snacks like granola bars so I'm picking some up before heading home.

Doctors appointment went well as I expected, nothing to worry about so I'll plod along with things. I did treat myself to some pizza afterwards so yay.

With getting groceries today and taking care of laundry yesterday, there's no need for me to go anywhere for a couple of days so I can spend the next little while focusing on getting lots of rest and into a routine with the little one.

Only 16 more days until DH is home, I can do thissssss.

Edit: oh and my little fatty is now 10lbs 1oz, up from 8.4 at birth! And as for the baby wrap, I'm working on finding a nice one that DOESNT cost over $100!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Glad to hear things sound better, captain :) ...though sorry the dr wasn't more helpful. Yay for pizza! 

I have a Moby wrap which was great around the house, but a real Pfaff to put on anywhere else. We were sent an ergo carrier- it is amazing (currently with newborn insert) and will last until 24 months I think... with the insert it is $130 on amazon.com. I would definitely recommend getting one (and potentially saving in the long term if you skip a fabric wrap) :)


----------



## Feronia

So sorry, captain, that sounds rough! :hugs: I'm going to echo what Rasp said -- don't feel guilty putting her down for a few minutes while you take care of yourself. A carrier is sooooo nice to have. Check out the FB group "Canadian Babywearing on a Budget" for carriers under $100. Little Frog also has seconds wraps that are pretty inexpensive: https://littlefrog.pl/eng_m_Outlet_2nd-Quality-328.html 

I personally wouldn't want to drive 10 hours being sleep deprived with a newborn, but you know your own limits so do what you have to do!

PS: Ergos and Mobys don't really retain their resell value if you buy new, but Tulas, woven wraps, and ring slings do. So you'd spend more on one upfront (e.g. $150 for a Standard Tula) but gain that much back or more when you go to resell.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hey all,

I'm sorry to hear about all the struggles we are having, but it makes me feel a bit better knowing it is happening to all of us....
I'm taking a lot of things personally when it comes to my sons development. 
I worry about his weight gain (how well I'm feeding him), how well he is holding up his head ( if I'm doing tummy time properly with him), the shape of his head (if I let him favour laying on one side more), how often and how long he cries (am i reading and meeting his demands) etc. Everything seems to come back to what I'm doing for him and those things seem to get brought up a lot at his appointments and stuff.

Anyone else feel this way or have advice/reassurance?


----------



## MellyH

We have the moby and the ergo as well, I prefer the moby but like Surprise said, they're hard to manage when you're out, to keep off the ground when you're trying to put it in, etc. 

Captain, I second the suggestion that she come and get you. You need to eat!!! Even with my mum here, it has gotten to midday before I've eaten. But not a whole day!


----------



## Pens

I haven't been on here in ages, I just don't have time to get on my laptop much any more and I find it difficult to use on my phone. I hope everyone is doing well, I haven't stopped thinking about you all. I'll try and catch up as much as I can.
Myah is a month old now and is growing up too fast for my liking. She's pretty much outgrown her newborn clothes now and I got very teary yesterday getting her 0-3 month clothes ready!


----------



## Feronia

DS is fast outgrowing sizes, too! He's already in 3-6 month clothes!! He went from 8 lbs 1 oz at birth to 11 1/2 lbs now at 5 weeks -- my daughter wasn't this big until she was about 4 months old (he's over half her weight already)! She's 27 months now and the two of them wear the same size pants!

Essentially, I had one tiny baby and one huge baby and there's no difference in feeding. I gained the same amount of weight both times, ate the same diet, and breastfed them both without issues. Some babies are just small and grow slowly, and others are the reverse, but as long as they're healthy that's what matters. I don't worry about either scenario.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Being so responsible for such a little person can be overwhelming for sure, wnt2be. try not to be too hard on yourself- your pediatrician will flag any issues. Instead of ruminating and driving yourself nuts, why not write down your worries and then review them before/at each check up? You are likely doing a wonderful job! The advice I am trying to follow is not to worry until someone tells me to :hugs: 

I couldn't believe it when I packed up the newborn size stuff either, pens!


----------



## MrsTM1

For carriers, I found a used mei tai for £16 (~24usd or ~30cad) and Eli LOVES it. He's up to 8lb 15oz and is following the 25th centile line perfectly.


----------



## MellyH

Yes, very sad to be putting away the adorable newborn outfits!


----------



## RaspberryK

The moby /similar - you can pre tie it as it's stretchy and just put baby in and out as required, way quicker than getting the pram out I think I'm going to get rid of the pram. 

Izzie I'm sorry your dh isn't being supportive. 
Xx


----------



## Captain

Thank you for the advice on the wraps and for all the kind words everyone.

Catelyn is four weeks old today! I agree it's so sad packing away all the newborn clothes already. 

https://imgur.com/Oxj0mx1.jpg

https://imgur.com/q6gqmMO.jpg


----------



## MellyH

OH MY GOD THAT SMILE!!!

I still haven't gotten a proper, definite smile yet. Both my mother and my husband claim to have gotten them. The little buggers are holding out on me!


----------



## SurpriseBub

MellyH said:


> OH MY GOD THAT SMILE!!!
> 
> I still haven't gotten a proper, definite smile yet. Both my mother and my husband claim to have gotten them. The little buggers are holding out on me!

Beautiful, captain! 

Me either, melly. My husband gets big smiles! I am with her 24/7, so take it that I am just part of the general daily backdrop...


----------



## Feronia

Lovely pics, captain! I haven't gotten a proper smile either, but DH has! I remember complaining to my midwife that my daughter wouldn't smile for me, only DH, and she said something like "well, dear, that's because she still thinks she IS you."
I'm trying to remember that this time because it makes me feel better. :haha:

This is the closest I've gotten on the left, but he wasn't really looking at me. It's probably directed at his silly sister. Mostly I get this one (on the right) like he's questioning why he's been brought into the world.
 



Attached Files:







1517387_1120072114685198_3723653839419484337_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0984.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## SurpriseBub

Beautiful kiddos, feronia! :)


----------



## Shey

My baby girl, Abby.


----------



## ttc126

gorgeous babies captain, feronia and shey!


----------



## MellyH

Hello Abby!! Look at those lips!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Such cute babies!!!


----------



## Pens

Everyone's babies are so gorgeous.
Your little one has so much hair Captain it's lovely! Myah had a decent amount of hair when she was born but now it's fallen out but only at the front! It looks like she's receding! :-(


----------



## Pens

Just realised I haven't shared a photo on her of Myah. This was her a few days ago.https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/randemic_x/11036491_361031360750682_2683176714268876129_n%20-%20Copy.jpg


----------



## xxshellsxx

beautiful babies ladies!! x

pens both my boys looked like little old men with receding hairlines lol they are both growing back in now and look so much better lolx


----------



## ttc126

haha shells and pens my little Jude is just growing.his hair back in the front too :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Uh oh. We have done a bottle before bed more or less all along, and the occasional bottle at other times. It was all going great... until this weekend. It seems someone gets frustrated at the breast and wants the quick and easy bottle. I had been so proud she would take anything! According to kelly mom, we should put the bottles away for a few weeks (as I don't want to stop breastfeeding). Looks like less sleep and more feeding here for a while.


----------



## MellyH

Good luck SurpriseBub! My mother gave little boy two bottles of formula while I was napping today instead of waking me up and I was so upset. I am trying so hard to increase my supply, I can't miss feeds :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

We've been getting lots of smiles from Bella lately :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11076237_10205975797610862_7884618043108806022_n.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MellyH

We have started getting smiles too!! So bloody cute.


----------



## SurpriseBub

thanks, melly! I would be fine with more combination feeding, but afraid we will end up with her refusing breastfeeding. Also not keen on having to breastfeed and then top up every time... But maybe that is where we are! It seems I really don't have enough milk to satisfy her :( 

I'm sure your mum won't make the same mistake again, melly! This breastfeeding malarkey is tough. Just when I think it is going well, we get thrown for a big ol loop.

I got two big gummy smiles and a bit of a giggle yesterday. I can't wait to see that smile more and more!


----------



## Feronia

Cute babies!

Ahh, midwifery interviews were stressful, but fairly fun once they got started. I hear back in two weeks or so (fingers crossed). Baby boy took the bottle and expressed milk just fine and both kids were alive and well after 5 hours with DH -- yay!

SurpriseBub, if you want to start making enough milk to satisfy her, just keep nursing as often as she wants, do skin to skin, and avoid bottles and pacifiers if you can (though I just realized one of the reasons Oberon has been crying so much is because he wants to comfort suck _without_ milk coming out, so I just introduced a pacifier). Your supply will increase, it just takes a little time! The top-ups will mess up the supply and demand though, but if you're fine with that, great!

No smiles very often here. He still seems to hate that we brought him into the world. :haha:


----------



## Shey

Cute babies ladies!


----------



## MiniBump

Beautiful babies! We're getting the odd smile here and there but nothing regular.

SurpriseBub, I agree with Feronia. What makes you think a top-up is needed? Have you fed on both sides and also gone back to the first side (and second side again if baby is still hungry!) before offering a top-up? You might get another letdown or baby might not have drained the breast completely the first time around. It's always worth a try :thumbup:

Good luck Feronia, hope you get in!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, feronia and minibump. I thought it was going better, but the last few days have been rough! Im Just not sure that my body can make enough milk! (I know that is rare... But we are 6 weeks in and if she has no bottles, she feeds constantly). I have been more or less constantly feeding her for the past five hours (with her cat napping in between)... We have baby scales, and it seems like she gets about one oz per breast after a couple of hours rest in between and then not really anything further if she keeps feeding (have tried 5 mins/5mins back and forth and different approaches). Problem is that 2oz isn't enough and she is frustrated and hungry... And probably hungry because she is working fruitlessly! 

I'm going to try my best for no bottles for a few days and hope it improves. Otherwise I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Captain

Sorry to hear that Surprise, hope things get better!

And beautiful photos everyone, I just love seeing pictures of all our little ones :)

Fingers crossed for you Feronia :) Actually, the other day DH was talking about the project he's working on ending this summer and the company starting a new one in Delta. He's going to try and get on it which means we'd be moving back to Richmond!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, feronia! :) I'm sure your passion came across in the interview. You should be a shoe in!


----------



## Izzie74

Surprise - I tell my friends that breast feeding is brutal. It really can be constant left to right and back again. I have contemplated bottle top ups many times, but so far resisted after Dr said her jaundice was gone and I could stop. If bottle top ups are right for you and your baby then you will know. I was made to feel a failure in the hospital for askinG about bottle feeding. I called the advisors the breast feeding Mafia!


----------



## Feronia

Thanks everyone! I was telling DH that arguing over the internet has been my best preparation. :haha: I think I drank enough coffee to have the energy to talk a bit (it was an MMI style interview), but we'll see. :) Captain, we should have a play date if you move! Actually, if I get in this year I can choose to do the Victoria cohort if I want so we might end up back on the island!

So we spent the morning in the ER. DD fell down like 3 carpeted stairs in the entrance to our apartment and hit her head. I didn't see it and I didn't think it was a big deal since she cried and then ate some breakfast, but an hour later she started vomiting and couldn't walk and then stopped speaking completely... it was so scary. :nope:
We brought her right in and after a while she just started improving, they gave her Advil and an anti-nausea, and now she's back to normal. It seems it was a minor concussion, but holy crap having babies is one nerve wracking experience after another! I'm going to be worrying about these two for the rest of my life. :wacko:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, izzie! I guess I need to play it by ear. I really don't know what to do!

Glad your daughter is ok feronia! I guess the worry comes with loving and nurturing someone so completely. When my daughter cries I swear it hurts!


----------



## MiniBump

The constant feeding could be a growth spurt Surprise, there is one at 6 weeks and they can last up to a week. 

I would seriously ditch the scales if you really want to try going without top-ups because they will just cause more stress and, unless you're weighing before and after every feed, you might only be measuring baby's 'snacks'.

Like Feronia said, the best thing you can do (if you can) is room in, have a couple of days in bed or on the sofa, skin to skin and just feed, feed, feed. Keep an eye on diaper output as that's a much better guide to how feeding is going along with weight gain of 5oz or more per week (try not to weigh more often than that) - if your baby gains more than that then you can rest assured you have full supply.

Maybe give it a week or two and if you're still not happy then reintroduce the top-ups if that's what you want. You can do this though! :thumbup:

ETA: I meant to link to Dr. Jack Newman's videos so you can have a look to determine whether baby is actively drinking https://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=videos


----------



## SurpriseBub

MiniBump said:


> The constant feeding could be a growth spurt Surprise, there is one at 6 weeks and they can last up to a week.
> 
> I would seriously ditch the scales if you really want to try going without top-ups because they will just cause more stress and, unless you're weighing before and after every feed, you might only be measuring baby's 'snacks'.
> 
> Like Feronia said, the best thing you can do (if you can) is room in, have a couple of days in bed or on the sofa, skin to skin and just feed, feed, feed. Keep an eye on diaper output as that's a much better guide to how feeding is going along with weight gain of 5oz or more per week (try not to weigh more often than that) - if your baby gains more than that then you can rest assured you have full supply.
> 
> Maybe give it a week or two and if you're still not happy then reintroduce the top-ups if that's what you want. You can do this though! :thumbup:

I wanted to do a day of weighing feeds to see if she was hungry or just fussy. So I am weighing before and after each feed to see what she is getting (this isn't something I do daily!) So far I agree with her that there isn't enough milk! And the problem is that there aren't distinct feeds... She is just eating, eating, eating... I can see she is swallowing, so it isn't purely a comfort thing either. I really just don't want to end up with her completely refusing the breast. But not sure what to do when she screams for food and also doesn't sleep. She hasn't had any proper sleep in 8 hours now. So, I want to try and keep going/try and up my supply, but not sure it is realistic. 

I appreciate all your tips and support, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

The not sleeping would definitely say growth spurt to me! You wouldn't be the only one going through it at the moment, I am and some of the ladies in the FB group are too.

I would still say weigh baby today, go with it for a week, and weigh again, you'll get a much better overall picture of how feeding's going than with weighing each feed. Babies don't gain weight in a linear fashion so it's better to spread weighing out (My LO hasn't been weighed for 3 weeks but I'm not worried!) Don't let a lack of self-confidence beat you, you won't do baby any harm giving it a week even if it does turn out you have a low supply! x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, minibump. :flower: I really do hope we can keep going.


----------



## RaspberryK

Breastfeeding can be hard at times, surprise I presume baby has been checked for tongue tie etc - sorry if you already said. 
Are there any breastfeeding groups you can attend locally? 
Sometimes it isn't the amount of milk but baby getting access to it that can be difficult. 
Have you tried anything along the lines of fenugreek to increase supply? 
I personally notice a difference in my supply if I don't eat and drink enough, oats really seem to make me overproduce and if I'm dehydrated then my supply dips. 
My baby "clusterfeeds" and fusses from early evening 5-7pm until she goes for her longest sleep at sometime around 10-12, she cat naps, feeds and cries for hours and there's no putting her down for more than a few minutes. I know I have plenty of milk and she often pulls off when I think I'm "empty" yet it's the middle of a let down so it's not always about hunger, or taking in a huge amount at once. 
I know it will pass though as ds was the same/similar. 
Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, raspberry :) she is definitely fine- we saw a lactation consultant twice early on, and she was doing well with milk transfer etc. I am fine with feeding her a lot/often for the time being, as I seldom have to do anything at a set time right now. But the screaming, kicking, arm flailing really has me thinking she is hungry and very frustrated. I am going to try and avoid bottles and just breastfeed and hope it is a phase. I guess time will tell. 

Thank you again for today, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

I think you're already on the right lines with frustration - she probably has gotten used to the faster flow of the bottle and gets frustrated with waiting/working for milk, especially as 6 weeks is about the time your supply adjusts so your breasts will feel softer and you may stop feeling letdown which makes lots of mums think they've stopped producing.

Also, sorry if I'm repeating but have you tried burping her when the fussing starts?

I'm linking to good ol' Kellymom where you'll find that 6-8 weeks is a common time to see crying and fussiness during feeding, the page also lists some other reasons (I'm guessing this is the page you've already read but I'll post it anyway). I have every faith that you can do this, start believing in yourself, you're almost through the worst of it!

https://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/child/fussy-while-nursing/


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, minibump. I had tried kelly mom on this :) 

I appreciate all of your help! Kellymom says that babies tend to drink the same amount between now and 6 months... so hoping we can work through it and get to a happy place for the next few months!


----------



## RaspberryK

I am in agreement with MiniBump and the frustration and also maybe wind.
xx


----------



## Captain

So I've figured that Catelyn might have a food sensitivity? I've done some research and she has all the symptoms; gassy, fussy, rash, lots of sick/spitting up and mucus in her diapers. I've noticed when I leave her diaper off her that she let's out some watery stuff too, much like diarrhea. When she fills her diaper it's not all watery, it looks normal, but she does let out this watery stuff at almost every changing.

I was thinking about cutting dairy products from my diet and see if there's any improvements? 

When I saw a dr (different one from normal) he just checked her tummy and that her weight gain was steady, which it is. I'm still convinced somethings not right though. I'm thinking about trying this and booking an appointment to see my regular doc as soon as I can get in (which will be Friday). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## SurpriseBub

My daughter had mucusy diapers for the first few weeks (or certainly weeks 2-6 if I remember right), captain. I was worried about it (and wrote on here!) and asked the pediatrician. (I even took a photo in!) he said the photo was completely normal. In the last two weeks her diapers have been much better, so hopefully for us it was just about her system maturing. 

The 'watery stuff' sounds like it could be something... In an adult that can be mucus, too. Not sure if an infant is different, though. Has she done it all along? Or is that new? I think the only thing to do is talk it through with your dr. And get pictures of stuff if you can. i don't know if they can test for a food allergy? Or is it all diagnosed symptomatically? It would be rough if you cut out dairy and it turned out you didn't need to (or couldn't tell whether that or something else fixed her symptoms in a few weeks...)

The only thing I can think of is- If you supplement with formula at all you could try a sensitive or allergy type. Otherwise I hope your dr or an allergist can help. Most of all, I hope she outgrows it quickly and you can stop worrying completely :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

I have to be honest, Captain, apart from the rash that all sounds like normal newborn behaviour to me too! My LO also has very mucusy poo at the moment (almost 6 weeks old).

Is Catelyn upset when she spits up or is it projectile? What does the rash look like and when is it present?

Sensitivities to food through mum's milk is actually not that common and would normally result in slow weight gain. Feel free to post some poo and rash photos on here or FB - we might be able to reassure you (or agree that it doesn't look right!) :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

True- post away! I'm not on fb, but can tell you whether the nappies look like ours did if you want to post here :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

captain, I've been going through the same! Plus my ds has a rash that won't heal!!!! I was so convinced it was a dairy sensitivity but it turns out it was a combination of a fussy phase, a slight over supply of milk, and the rash is yeast. So I will tell you what my ped and lactation consultant told me... It's rare for babies to be sensitive to things in their mom's diet and you'd likely go to a ton of trouble cutting things out when it's likely just a phase. my supply has regulated a bit more and the mucousy diapers and spit up have calmed down. the rash is slowly going away with what the dr gave us. And I think the fussy behavior was down to a growth spurt as he gained 18oz in 12 days.... I bet it's a phase. hang in there!


----------



## ttc126

if it makes you feel any better my friend did have a rare situation where her son couldn't tolerate her eating dairy. he had blood in his poo so it was a very clear reaction and her ped diagnosed it right away.


----------



## MellyH

Looks like baby boy does have reflux, like I suspected :( We went for our two month check up and he has dropped down the percentiles in weight. He has been spitty from birth, but in the last few weeks it's been increasing in frequency (4-5 times during a feed) and volume (fills a cupped hand) and forcefulness (used to just be a dribble, now it's actually ejected out a ways). And he has been doing lots of arching/scrunching his face during feeds (he is breastfed). After we put him down, within 5-10 minutes he usually gags a few times and either starts crying or makes an unhappy face. So yesterday the paed diagnosed him with reflux and prescribed zantac. Does anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I need to move to an new area, every other baby that has reflux gets meds to treat it and all i keep getting is 'persevere' and we'll treat the constipation that what i'm doing to try and help is causing! My poor ollie was bleeding from pushing out a poop an adult would scream at (oh and he cried every time he tried to push this out which took 24 hours! He screamed when he finally got it out with help of a cotton bud and vaseline!) So i made a decision to take him off the reflux milk and back on regular newborn milk, with colief added and switched to dr brown bottles - it's better, but still not right! He's not eating enough like he used to and is still screwing up, coughing and gagging during feeds. Haven't had a projectile vomiting for a few days so i'm hoping what i've done at least keeps that from happening!

He's not losing weight, but there was only 12 oz between my boys, there is now 1lb 7oz between them.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Good luck, melly. My niece was awful with it- ie. Screaming all the time. They got her on medication and did things like smaller feeds and propping up her crib. I hope someone with firsthand experience on here may offer a better insight. :hugs: 

That sounds awful, shells. Poor little guy! :( I hope things are improving :hugs:

I just went to pay our rent with my lo in the moby wrap. The apartment cleaning lady came right over and started touching her leg :( I know it is a bit unreasonable, but I was really upset about it. We haven't even taken her to the supermarket, so I just hated the idea of this random person touching her. I became a real germaphobe in pregnancy, but I guess she has to interact with the world at some point! Anyone else in a similar boat?


----------



## RaspberryK

shells you are going to have to demand a referral. 

Melly my ds had reflux and was on gaviscon, dd has reflux and is on Ranitidine (Zantac) and gaviscon. It's improved things but she's not 100%. 

Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Melly, my Mackenzie has severe reflux. She is on Zantac three times a day. Burping her often, keeping her upright after feeds has helped. I think Madison also has reflux since she just started throwing up some feeds, arching her back during feeds and crying. Now she is only taking about 50-75% of her feeds before refusing the bottle. I was tempted to give her some Zantac but we have a doctor appointment next week so I hope they can give her a diagnosis.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Have you gotten anywhere with a pelvic physio, feronia? I saw an amazing urogynecologist this morning and he will refer to pelvic therapy. 

If anyone else has or suspects a prolapse, I definitely recommend being proactive and getting whatever help you can sooner, rather than later :flower:


----------



## Captain

I want to thank everyone for the help and advice a couple of days a go, I really don't know what I'd do without you all! 

Well it turns out it was thrush. ttc, reading your post was like a light bulb moment so thank you!

Feronia, I forgot to say in my last post but a play date would be awesome! I hope we don't end up switching places and missing each other :haha:


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub said:


> Have you gotten anywhere with a pelvic physio, feronia? I saw an amazing urogynecologist this morning and he will refer to pelvic therapy.
> 
> If anyone else has or suspects a prolapse, I definitely recommend being proactive and getting whatever help you can sooner, rather than later :flower:

It went well actually, thanks! She was very thorough in assessing me and it turns out I have nothing to worry about. She said there was a very, very minor bladder prolapse but it would probably correct on its own and is pretty normal for just being 5 weeks postpartum (what I was when she saw me). She gave me exercises to do to help. She also assessed my diastasis recti and it was a 1.5, and when she taught me how to breathe properly (lol, I had no idea you could breathe incorrectly) and when I did that the separation went to under a 1! I totally recommend seeing a pelvic floor physio, especially if you suspect prolaps (as SurpriseBub says) or if you're having bladder problems like any leaking. They can help!

I've still been having the awful cramps and back pain though, and saw my chiro today and she did a thorough adjustment and the pain is gone! She said my pelvis was misaligned or something -- who knows what's causing that.

Anyway, sorry for all the reflux diagnoses happening! I hope your babies start feeling better, soon.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Feronia said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Have you gotten anywhere with a pelvic physio, feronia? I saw an amazing urogynecologist this morning and he will refer to pelvic therapy.
> 
> If anyone else has or suspects a prolapse, I definitely recommend being proactive and getting whatever help you can sooner, rather than later :flower:
> 
> It went well actually, thanks! She was very thorough in assessing me and it turns out I have nothing to worry about. She said there was a very, very minor bladder prolapse but it would probably correct on its own and is pretty normal for just being 5 weeks postpartum (what I was when she saw me). She gave me exercises to do to help. She also assessed my diastasis recti and it was a 1.5, and when she taught me how to breathe properly (lol, I had no idea you could breathe incorrectly) and when I did that the separation went to under a 1! I totally recommend seeing a pelvic floor physio, especially if you suspect prolaps (as SurpriseBub says) or if you're having bladder problems like any leaking. They can help!
> 
> I've still been having the awful cramps and back pain though, and saw my chiro today and she did a thorough adjustment and the pain is gone! She said my pelvis was misaligned or something -- who knows what's causing that.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for all the reflux diagnoses happening! I hope your babies start feeling better, soon.Click to expand...

I'm so glad it went well! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

If your baby fusses but doesn't cry during the night, do you comfort them? Or just leave them and only go to them if they cry? If I am in bed, I leave her as I haven't wanted to risk waking her (and have been exhausted myself). But I'm wondering now whether that was a mean approach.


----------



## Feronia

I don't know, sometimes they just fuss and go back to sleep in a few minutes, and if that happens I let him be. Sometimes the fuss turns to crying, and I tend to him right away when that happens. (I mean, sometimes with older kids around the baby has to wait a little though.) At night he's always in my arms anyway so I do comfort him since I'm right there.


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> If your baby fusses but doesn't cry during the night, do you comfort them? Or just leave them and only go to them if they cry? If I am in bed, I leave her as I haven't wanted to risk waking her (and have been exhausted myself). But I'm wondering now whether that was a mean approach.

I count to 20 before picking her up at night. If the noises are quiet, chatty sounds I let her get on with it and don't pick her up. If they escalate or become distressed or hungry noises then I pick her up sooner.


----------



## Izzie74

Grrr. People who park in parent and child spaces when they have a twelve year old, or worse, their child is not with them. Should be restricted to children who need prams or pushchairs.


----------



## Captain

I had two questions but I can only remember one right now :haha:

So I'm trying to get a supply going in the freezer for when SIL comes out in a couple of weeks. She's flying in then we're driving to the west coast of the island to rent a cabin for the week. The drive is about three hours and we're guaranteed to stop (for an hour or two) along the way. 

So my question is, what's the best way to travel with my supply of frozen milk? Should I use a cool bag and ice packs to keep them frozen? What if it thaws a little? Will it be okay to put in the freezer when we get to the cabin?


----------



## MiniBump

It's safe to put back in the freezer if it's still frozen but I'm not sure I would if it's started to thaw. However, with plenty of ice packs (apparently the gel packs are better) it should stay frozen for more than the 5-6 hours you're needing. Don't forget you should really express any skipped feeds too to ensure you maintain your supply! x


----------



## MissEyre

I have stopped picking baby up with every little sound. She often grunts in her sleep, so I only get her when the grunting escalates to sounding distressed or if she starts to cry. Often she is still asleep and quickly goes back to sleep. 

We all get more sleep this way!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't even wake up to small noises, I don't get up the odd cry in her sleep or fussing only to crying or if I've woken and she is awake and making hungry signals as it sets off my milk letdown :haha: 
Sometimes I put her back in her crib after an early am feed awake and she will go back to sleep by herself after she does 3 tired "wah" noises, if I attempt to settle her she would wake up more. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

Hi I was hoping someone has advice....

Jude has had a rash for nearly a month now. I feel like the worst mom in the world I can't get rid of it. The pediatrician diagnosed it as yeast and has us using an antifungal cream a few times a day and Vaseline. I don't know what else to do at this point....I've done bare bottom time, baking soda bath, put breastmilk on it, and I can get it looking better for a day or so. Then it's right back to bleeding and horrible. Any advice?


----------



## Feronia

Edit: first post on page 1,000! :haha:

ttc, that sounds rough! Have you tried changing diaper brands/types? Some babies react badly to certain disposable diapers and that keeps causing the rash to come back. There are some natural diapers without chemicals that might help, or could you try giving cloth a try? Neither of my kids have had a bad rash with cloth so I don't have experience there, but Earth Mama Angel Baby bottom balm clears up any redness pretty quickly.


----------



## MiniBump

Sorry to hear that ttc, we've had similar issues. First thing is stop the breastmilk! That will make it worse. Otherwise, the antifungal cream should work quite quickly and the vaseline will help. If you have any nappy rash treatment cream rather than barrier cream (we have Metanium here) mix that 50/50 with the antifungal cream and put it on with vaseline on top. We did an oatmeal bath (just put some in an old stocking and hung it on the tap so the water flowed through it) and that seemed to help. Also we changed nappy brands and just changed nappies very frequently. Hope it clears up soon! :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry, ttc :( that sounds very stressful. Just wondering- have they treated you both for yeast? ...just thinking that if you have it in your breasts (assuming you are breastfeeding), then maybe he keeps getting new yeast through his gi tract? (and thus nothing topical will get rid of it?) 

That us all I can think of... Or that it isn't yeast after all. Maybe you could try a dermatologist if you don't know what to do next?


----------



## ttc126

Thanks Feronia! I normally use prefolds and covers but our doc recommended disposable until it clears up and then says we should treat the diapers in Apple cider vinegar before putting him back in them. I've tried just about every kind of disposable. Also the Earth mama balm is normally our go to since it works so well and it is cloth safe! I also make my own wipes with coconut oil and witch hazel. 

I'm seriously at my wits end. I have even been crying over it. I feel like he's had a mild to severe rash since birth :( In my mind it's due to the antibiotics I was given right before my c section. I HATE YEAST!!!!!! 

My ds1 had one minor rash his whole life. :(


----------



## ttc126

Sorry double post


----------



## ttc126

Sorry I have no clue why it posted twice. Thanks mini bump I had no clue the milk would make it worse!!!!! I bet that's half the issue!!!!

Surprise, that's a good thought! I guess I just assumed I'd have symptoms if I had it? Do you know if I would be asymptomatic?

I feel like a fool now for putting breast milk on it!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniBump

I'd probably not use coconut oil either, I tried that and it seemed to make it worse! (Having said that, vaseline isn't recommended either because the oil can feed the rash but it worked for me)

Don't feel a fool, if you didn't know, you didn't know! :winkwink: (BM is good for normal nappy rash, just not yeast rashes)

It could be the a/bs and you could be asymptomatic for thrush but I'd try cutting out the BM and the coconut oil first and it should clear up quite quickly. If not, then think about checking for thrush elsewhere.


----------



## Captain

Don't feel too bad ttc, I remember reading using breast milk on rashes when I was looking up Catelyn's!


----------



## Feronia

That sounds unnerving! I didn't know breastmilk would make thrush worse but it makes sense - good to know! I hope it clears up soon!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oooo, page 1000! 

I don't know if you could be asymptomatic for thrush, ttc... I just remember reading how both should be treated if one has it, otherwise it can keep going back and forth from mom to baby. That and that a yeast diaper rash probably comes via the gi tract. So, that was the thinking behind my reply! 

Is anyone else dealing with a very unhappy baby? I'm not sure if she is unsettled, having a growth spurt, having feeding issues... I really just don't know what to do at the moment.


----------



## RaspberryK

Woah page 1000 and surprise you just posted no 10000 ! 

xx


----------



## Captain

Yes Surprise, LO is quite unhappy today, and yesterday actually. These last two nights have been the worst since DH went to work, she seems to be getting worse when it comes to sleeping longer at night.

Last night she was awake from 12-2:30, then awake at 3 until 5:30, and awake again at six. Safe to say I'm exhausted. Fingers crossed she'll suddenly sleep at least four hour stretches once she's out of this phase. I can hope!! Geez I can't wait for DH to be home this time next week.....


----------



## MiniBump

We had playtime at 3:30 this morning and didn't go back to sleep until about 5am! I don't think we've actually had two nights the same since she was born.

There are any number of things it could be SurpriseBub, there are so many growth spurts and developmental leaps in the first 3 months. Just go with it as long as baby doesn't have any symptoms of illness or seem in pain. If in doubt, offer a boob, it seems to work for us! :winkwink:


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Oooo, page 1000!
> 
> I don't know if you could be asymptomatic for thrush, ttc... I just remember reading how both should be treated if one has it, otherwise it can keep going back and forth from mom to baby. That and that a yeast diaper rash probably comes via the gi tract. So, that was the thinking behind my reply!
> 
> Is anyone else dealing with a very unhappy baby? I'm not sure if she is unsettled, having a growth spurt, having feeding issues... I really just don't know what to do at the moment.

How old is she? Can't tell from your ticker. At 8 weeks there is a big developmental leap. We are just about to enter the twelve week one. Have to start reading up on it!


----------



## SurpriseBub

She is indeed 8 weeks. I have the Wonder Weeks book as you suggested, izzie. I still don't really know what to do with her, though! She just seems so unhappy. 

How much eye contact do you all get from your baby?


----------



## Izzie74

I sit with my knees propped up and her on them so our faces are quite close. I then sing and chat away. Sometimes she stares fixedly at random things on either side...favourites at the moment are airers with the dark load of washing on them or out of the window. When she looks directly at me, I make sure to praise and make happy noises, or copy her noises and this seems to make her look at me for longer.


----------



## SurpriseBub

We sit the exact same way, izzie. Funnily eNough she has looked at me the most ever tonight ;) it is as if she knows when I have posted a question...


----------



## ttc126

Thank you again ladies for all the help today. Knock on wood...but I think his rash is finally improving! I've put no more breast milk on it and been wiping with a solution of raw apple cider vinegar and water. I've also kept with the antifungal and Vaseline. Thank you all so much! 

I'm sorry to hear about the babies that are a bit fussy lately! I do agree about the growth spurts and from what I remember with ds1 it seems to get so much easier between 3-4 months :) 

Hang in there everyone! thank you all again :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Yep big fussy phase here too. :( I hope we all get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Izzie74

:nope::nope:Omg. Cut lo's thumb skin whilst cutting her nails. Never heard her scream like it. Feeling dreadful. :nope::nope:


----------



## Feronia

Izzie74 said:


> :nope::nope:Omg. Cut lo's thumb skin whilst cutting her nails. Never heard her scream like it. Feeling dreadful. :nope::nope:

I've done that with both of mine when they were newborns. :( I totally understand, I felt horrible too, but they heal and it's harder to do once they're bigger! :hugs:

I posted in the FB group but I'm going to ask here as well: Is anyone else still in pain if you had a normal, uncomplicated vaginal birth? It's been 6 weeks and I'm still having cramping every day, usually with lower back pain in my coccyx. I wonder whether it has to do with pelvic misalignment or if I happened to hurt my coccyx during birth since going to the chiro stopped it for a few days. Also, my perineum is still sore even though I didn't tear. It feels different though like it's split slightly internally, if that's possible. And (tmi) horrible smelling clear discharge. Shouldn't that be gone by now? l didn't have any of these problems after my first birth... but maybe second time around is just more difficult.


----------



## Izzie74

Feronia said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> :nope::nope:Omg. Cut lo's thumb skin whilst cutting her nails. Never heard her scream like it. Feeling dreadful. :nope::nope:
> 
> I posted in the FB group but I'm going to ask here as well: Is anyone else still in pain if you had a normal, uncomplicated vaginal birth? It's been 6 weeks and I'm still having cramping every day, usually with lower back pain in my coccyx. I wonder whether it has to do with pelvic misalignment or if I happened to hurt my coccyx during birth since going to the chiro stopped it for a few days. Also, my perineum is still sore even though I didn't tear. It feels different though like it's split slightly internally, if that's possible. And (tmi) horrible smelling clear discharge. Shouldn't that be gone by now? l didn't have any of these problems after my first birth... but maybe second time around is just more difficult.Click to expand...

Have you been to th Drs for your six week check up yet? I would mention all these things and get them to check you out. The discharge could indicate an infection maybe?


----------



## Feronia

I would think I'd have a fever if it were an infection, right? I did consider that though.
I need to call to schedule my 6-week appointment (which is the last appointment here in Canada with midwives). :( I'm stalling, though, because I find out on Thursday whether I get into midwifery school and my midwife is on the committee to decide, so I sort of don't want to see her until I know my fate! :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

These things happen, izzie! She won't feel it for long, and she knows you love her and would never hurt her! :hugs: just think of how good of a job you have done if that is her first experience of pain.

I have been getting cramps from about 4 weeks-present, feronia. But otherwise feel fine (i can't even feel my prolapse). I would get seen sooner rather than later just in case it is an infection. 

baby got her 8 week jabs today. Poor thing is very out of sorts. :(


----------



## ttc126

feronia, your cramping and pain in your tailbone sounds exactly how I felt with retained placenta. I remember thinking that I must have broken or cracked my.coccyx but as soon as the piece (7cm so not all that big for so much pain) was out I felt a ton better. I also had foul smelling (but ok looking) discharge but no fever. The back pain was awful though and I'm pretty sure you shouldn't still be cramping. I think I'd call the midwife... It sounds like it could be a small piece of placenta. You're so knowledgeable, I definitely think you'd know if it's an emergency, but better to be checked in any case :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Feronia said:


> I would think I'd have a fever if it were an infection, right? I did consider that though.
> I need to call to schedule my 6-week appointment (which is the last appointment here in Canada with midwives). :( I'm stalling, though, because I find out on Thursday whether I get into midwifery school and my midwife is on the committee to decide, so I sort of don't want to see her until I know my fate! :haha:

I have had an infection in my scalp before and no fever, so I think you can have an infection without one...? Still best to ask your Dr.

Good luck with your school results. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ttc126

Izzie, I'm sorry! accidents happen to all of us! At least you were trimming her nails! My poor bubby's are way too long because I'm nervous of trimming them!!!! :) :hugs:

Surprise, I'm sorry she is out of sorts now! Shots are hard on these little ones! I put warm compresses on my little guys legs and it seems to soothe him. Hope she feels better soon!!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thank you! We had about 8 hours of alternating tears and sleep. But i just got a smile on the changing table, so hopefully she feels much better :)


----------



## MellyH

Oh Izzie, I did the same and her little face was heartbreaking!! I hated myself. Now I bite their nails when they're feeding. 

Little girl had a long, whiny day yesterday and similarly for the previous few days - very hard to get to sleep and only sleeping for 15-20 minutes during the day even when she gets to sleep. I hope it's a wonder week or growth spurt or some kind of phase because it's impossible to get anything done when she's awake and overtired all day! Poor little chicken.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks, ttc126. It shouldn't be retained placenta since my midwife checked it thoroughly after birth and confirmed it was intact. I wonder if it's a clot or something though. I did have that subchorionic hematoma, so I guess it's possible that it wasn't absorbed and stuck around a bit longer. I'll call today to schedule my last appointment with my midwife!

I'll definitely let you guys know what happens! I'm going to be sitting next to my phone all day Thursday in case I get the magical phone call... or bad-news email. :/ Ahh!


----------



## ttc126

Good luck feronia :) Fingers crossed you'll get a happy call :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

got everything crossed for you feronia on thursday! Hope you figure out what is causing your problems x


----------



## Izzie74

So baby girl has discovered her hands in the last couple of weeks. She likes to suck thumb and first finger. Only problem is she is playing with her tongue and sticking her finger down her throat causing her to gag and be sick. Had to change bed sheets tonight and pick her up to back slap as she started choking. Have reverted back to mitts for nighttime so she can't do it!


----------



## ttc126

aww izzie that's kind of cute but very sad she makes herself be sick!!!!! :) Babies are crazy!


----------



## Izzie74

Now the weather is warming up, what do you dress your baby in to go out in the pram? Her snowsuit is now far too warm and sweaty!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I have a question for you breastfeeding ladies... if I squeeze in the morning it jets out. If I squeeze hard in the evening a few drops appear on the surface and that is it. Is this normal? Or do you still have a stream of some sort when you start a feed late in the day?

Two things we have in the house have been recalled with listeria. I know I'm not pregnant any more, but it is still unsettling. Warn any pregnant friends in the US off Blue Bell ice cream and Sabra hummus for the time being! :hugs:


----------



## Captain

Izzie I have one thinner kind of snow suit that I put on her for cooler days but on warm days I put her in a cosy cardigan over whatever else she's wearing, plus a little blanket to cover her up (it's not THAT warm here yet).

Someone once told me to dress them in what you'd wear for the weather plus one layer. Generally I find it works pretty well. 

On the topic of clothes, I've been trying to compile a list of clothes I need for LO. There's a consignment sale down island that I might attend on Saturday and my SIL is going to a huge one before she comes out next month and keeps asking what I need. I really don't have much past 0-3 Months and am thinking of summer and eventually winter stuff as people will probably be getting rid of all their winter stuff now. Any suggestions on what to put on my list to get me going!?

Surprise, I did read something about being fuller in the mornings, maybe due to hormones? I know it's the best time of day to pump because of that. Just this morning I woke up and one breast had filled my pad and I was soaking. When I looked in the mirror that one side was almost twice as big as the other :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, captain! I know there's for sure more in the morning. But she gets so frantic when I try to feed her at night, so I wonder whether there really isn't enough or she is just so fussy and unsettled that she can't keep it together to feed properly! I also read that for something like 75% of women the right breast produces more. :)

I was told the same thing about clothes from our hospital: what you have on plus one layer. It seems to work well... Though I run cold, and OH runs hot. So whose layering do you measure from?! ;) 

if I were shopping for her 6 month wardrobe from scratch, I would go for something like the below (at least where we live!):
1 swimsuit
7-10 pjs (maybe a mix of footed and unfooted)
3 sleep bags
4ish long sleeve body suits
8ish short sleeve body suits
4ish dresses
4ish short sleeve or no sleeve rompers
5 shorts
5-10 pants (mostly unfooted)
3-4 hoodies/cardigans etc
A few pairs of socks
1-2 pairs Robeez style shoes (dotty fish from Amazon.co.uk are much cheaper even with shipping!)
Some dribble bibs :) 

That looks like a lot on paper!


----------



## Feronia

My midwife also told me what I'm wearing plus one layer, but I don't think it applies to babywearing. I generally put him in the same number of layers I'm in and then zip my maternity coat up over him and my body heat does the rest. :)

Yeah, due to hormonal fluctuations, most women have a slower milk flow in the evening and a faster flow in the morning. It's normal, it's nothing you're doing. :) It doesn't mean you're producing less either. See this link: https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussy-evening/
And this link is good about low milk supply: https://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/supply-worries/low-supply/#supply


----------



## Izzie74

Does anyone else have days when they get ravounously hungry? I've been eating like a mad woman all day! Going to try for a bigger breakfast tomorrow to see if that helps. I know when bf you need extra calories, and I walk for an hour or more mist days, but this was ridiculous!


----------



## savvysaver

I have read that your prolactin levels are highest between like 1-5am so that is why you get more milk and should pump at least once during those hours. I think the twins would sleep through the night but I am not willing to give up my pump at 1:30am since I get so much more milk...so we feed them still once a night. 

The hospital told me the same as far as dressing. I am always so much colder than my husband so I dress them according to my comfort. They usually wear a onesie and a bodysuit with long sleeves and covered feet. At night they wear the onesie inside their sleep sack, Mackenzie is usually warm and sometimes sweating in the morning. We keep our house at 72. Not sure what to do in the summer. 

Izzie, I am always hungry. I wasn't even this hungry when I was pregnant. I could eat all day long. Really annoying since I dropped all my pregnancy weight right after I had the girls but now I am up a few pounds.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies! I think minibump had linked to those kelly mom articles at some stage, too. I just find it hard to judge whether I fit in with the norms! (And in general I find it hard to know what is going on, as you obviously don't see what is happening!)

I pump first thing in the morning and generally get close to two meals worth for her. So, we are using those last thing at night and first thing in the morning. Happily, we seem to be past refusing the breast- I was flattered that she preferred breastfeeding to a bottle after her shots this week :haha:

My mum is here and she has done a lot in a few days! I had tried Mam pacifiers without success, so thought my baby was one of the dummy refusers (to my disappointment). My mum bought an Avent one, which has been a huge hit :) I think some of her cluster feeding was more about comfort, so the pacifier is doing wonders for us both! With Grandmas wise settling, she has also had a long nap each afternoon. :) :) :)


----------



## MiniBump

You don't need to judge, Surprise, that's the beauty of BF! Let your baby be your guide, they set their own norm :thumbup:

Do you notice any issues with feeding morning milk at night? It's thought by some that it's akin to feeding baby espresso at bedtime since the hormones are different (others don't see a difference). Glad things are going well!

Waiting on your news Feronia, fingers are firmly crossed over here!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Nope, no issue with morning milk here yet. She hadn't been sleeping much during the day before this week, though- so she might also have always been exhausted by late at night. I also have had coffee before bed without issue, so it might just be in her genes!


----------



## Feronia

Bad news on my front, unfortunately. :( I didn't get in. It was only really a 50% chance anyway after the interview -- 200+ applications, 40 interviews, and 20 spots. At least I made it to the interview, but this is not my year. 

I did apply at one other midwifery program but it's in Ontario so we'd be looking at a cross-country road trip with a 4 month old and a 2.5 year old. They have 160 applications for 30 spots, and no interview -- just an essay and grades. I don't know whether my chances are better or worse. I'll still accept if I'm lucky enough to get in. Thanks for your kind words! :) I was feeling pretty low earlier but am now feeling much better. Even if it takes me another 3 years to get in, I'll still end up being able to have a 30 year career (or more) as a midwife, and I'll be able to spend these years with my kids while they're young. So it's not all bad!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for, feronia. Looking back it always seems these things work out as they should. I have no doubt you will be a midwife! :)


----------



## ttc126

Feronia, I'm so sorry! I know how much you wanted this!!!!! Like you said, the fact you made it to the interview portion is awesome ;) Not to mention you have it together enough to do an interview at 6 weeks postpartum with your SECOND BABY! You should be really proud of yourself. 

Like you said, you'll get to enjoy time with your littles and I have no doubt you'll get in next time!


----------



## MiniBump

Sorry to hear that, seems like competition for places is fierce everywhere - it's much the same in the UK and a lot of students either never finish the course or qualify but decide not to do the job. It must be so annoying for people who are passionate and really want to have a career but miss out because of academic achievements or interview skills :nope:

I agree that these things do usually happen for a reason. Good luck with your other application but, if you don't get in, you have time on your side so just enjoy your children and get lots of voluntary experience under your belt.


----------



## lynnikins

Tamara feeds between midnight and 1am then wakes between half four and five for her next feed and if i can i get her back into her bed till half 7 ish when its up for the day, naps after mid morning feed and tea time feed she doesnt nap after her early afternoon feed or before her mid morning feed but may doze off in someones arms for a few min.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww Feronia, I'm sorry. I like your chances for the next option though - top 40 of 200 puts you in the top 20%, and for 160 applicants that puts you in the top 32 applicants, and there are 30 spots!! So I think your chances are better. Best of luck. 

I am hungry all the time too, and all the Easter chocolate isn't helping! The weight is slowly coming off still though. I went from 157-215 pounds and I am back down to 175 and losing about a pound per week. I am hoping to be vack in real clothes (instead of maternity clothes!) when I go back to work in 8 weeks. I can't believe it's only 8 weeks away :(


----------



## Izzie74

What do you do about sun protection for your lo?


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for the kind words everyone (and the math, Melly! That's not my strong point)! :haha: Midwifery here is a bit different than in the UK, but I've seen some of their student forums and you're right, competition seems fierce everywhere! Such a shame. :(

For sun protection, I hear it's not good to use sunscreen until past 6 months so I just put on a sun hat. The only sun hat we have is hot pink right now, and interestingly strangers still can tell he's a boy! Everyone thought my DD was a boy, too, but I guess my colour theory is bunk. My kids just must look manly. :thumbup:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Woah, just caught up from page 1,000! Lol
Izzie, I cut my ds's pinkie last week too. Completely clamped down on it thinking I had the nail between the clippers. It made me upset because he was sleeping when I did it and he opened his mouth to cry but took like 30 seconds to start crying actually. think it hurt him so bad. It didn't bleed though, and healed pretty quick.

He had his shots on Wednesday and I cried along with him. He felt pretty warm yesterday and his temp was 37C.

The last few weeks he has been a much better baby, and sleeping about 5hr stretches at night.
We go for a walk in the afternoon which puts him to sleep and he stays asleep for a good 2-3hrs after we get home too. 
We are trying to make a routine but it's hard when dh and I have plans for the day that he has to abide by instead of the routine. He's done really well at being flexible though!
Breastfeeding is getting a bit more difficult because he let's go on the latch as soon as the letdown starts! He's better if he is really hungry. I think I just put him on the boob as the solution to everything and then he doesn't actually want to drink. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm glad we can keep chatting on this about our parenting concerns. :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

I think that I was doing the same thing, wnt2be. Breastfeeding had been the answer for 6 weeks, so I didn't get that she didn't always want it any more! 

We will just do a hat for a good while re: sun protection. That and a mesh sun cover over the pram/sit in the shade. Also- I found out in early pregnancy that I was low on vitamin d. I am pretty pale and even though we had just been on a beach holiday I hadn't gotten much as I was always wearing sunscreen! So for me and baby I think a little sun is a good idea. If we were to go to the beach, I would give her 5 mins in the sun before putting on sunscreen and heading into shade. :)


----------



## MissEyre

Hugs to you, Feronia! I hope you get into a program soon.

I was also wondering about sun protection as I live in sunny Florida. 

What do you ladies think about taking your LOs to the pool? I don't know what age is appropriate.


----------



## ttc126

In my city I wouldn't take my lo to a public pool...they aren't well looked after. But I had my first in swimming lessons before he was a year old (like a mommy and me swim class) and he loved it! If you feel good about the cleanliness and chemicals used in the pool I wouldn't hesitate. But I am extremely cautious with sunscreen before 6 months. In fact, my ds1 just wore it for the first time the other day at 19 months old!


----------



## Izzie74

ttc126 said:


> In my city I wouldn't take my lo to a public pool...they aren't well looked after. But I had my first in swimming lessons before he was a year old (like a mommy and me swim class) and he loved it! If you feel good about the cleanliness and chemicals used in the pool I wouldn't hesitate. But I am extremely cautious with sunscreen before 6 months. In fact, my ds1 just wore it for the first time the other day at 19 months old!

I'm worried about sunscreen early too. Don't want to ruin her skin with it, don't want to ruin her skin by not protecting it. Going to see what health visitor says next week and keep her in shade til then.


----------



## Captain

Sorry about the news Feronia, but like others have said at least you get to spend lots of time with your LO's!

Miss Eyre, my local pool does a mother and baby class. The requirement is that babies can hold their heads up themselves. As soon as Catelyn's ready I'll be going!


----------



## MellyH

I basically haven't exposed the babies to full sun! They're always shaded by a stroller cover or the hood of the ergo when they're outside.


----------



## Izzie74

MellyH said:


> I basically haven't exposed the babies to full sun! They're always shaded by a stroller cover or the hood of the ergo when they're outside.

Me either, but summer is coming, she's getting bigger and will be out of the pram and into a buggy in a few weeks. That offers less protection. I'm looking at uv buggy covers at the moment. Has anyone had experience if these? Don't want her overheating in them, or spending whole summer in the dark. Am looking at Palm stroller sunshade at the moment.


----------



## MissEyre

Thanks for your thoughts ladies! I think I'd enjoy taking baby to the pool in a couple of months. I, too, will be avoiding sunscreen for now. Way too many chemicals on sweet baby skin. I need to find her some cute hats to wear that will protect her sweet little face.


----------



## Captain

Okay, nobody tell my husband I spent over $100 at a children's clothing consignment sale today. Oops :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Oh man ladies I'm a tiny bit worried!!! I'm sure it's for nothing but I hope you all don't mind if I vent and get it out of my system!

I'm worried I might be pregnant again! Tmi...A couple weeks ago I thought the condom dh and I used leaked. He said he didn't think so but there were lots of signs that made me think it did. I put it out of my mind and didn't worry about it. Well fast forward to today...I woke up nauseous...dismissed it as a bad tummy this morning. Later on, I had cramps and a full feeling in my uterus. My tummy still feels odd. Lots of discharge but who knows why. I'm feeling headachey and nauseous again now. Ahhh! Ok it's off my chest! I've decided I could be ovulating, or getting ready to start my first postpartum af.. So I've just got to not think about it unless I feel this way still in a couple of weeks. 

Maybe it's a postpartum hormone thing? Anyone else have this?


----------



## Izzie74

ttc126 said:


> Oh man ladies I'm a tiny bit worried!!! I'm sure it's for nothing but I hope you all don't mind if I vent and get it out of my system!
> 
> I'm worried I might be pregnant again! Tmi...A couple weeks ago I thought the condom dh and I used leaked. He said he didn't think so but there were lots of signs that made me think it did. I put it out of my mind and didn't worry about it. Well fast forward to today...I woke up nauseous...dismissed it as a bad tummy this morning. Later on, I had cramps and a full feeling in my uterus. My tummy still feels odd. Lots of discharge but who knows why. I'm feeling headachey and nauseous again now. Ahhh! Ok it's off my chest! I've decided I could be ovulating, or getting ready to start my first postpartum af.. So I've just got to not think about it unless I feel this way still in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Maybe it's a postpartum hormone thing? Anyone else have this?

I'd take a test anyway to put your mind at rest. Then at least you'll know one way or another and can plan accordingly. :hugs:


----------



## MiniBump

If you're exclusively breastfeeding day and night then you *should* be protected. The strange feelings could be sensation returning or something else related to your c-section or you could be gearing up for AF.

Whatever, it is, you're not alone, there are several ladies in the FB group who have gone through the same worry already! :winkwink:


----------



## MellyH

Yikes, if be nervous too! Definitely test if you're worried. 

Both twins slept through the night! Well, last feed 8pm ish, asleep by 10pm, one dummy resettle at 4:15am, and awake to eat at 6am!!


----------



## Feronia

Nice, Melly! Score! 

ttc, I don't recall, are you exclusively breastfeeding? Has AF started for you yet? It's rare to get pregnant before AF starts, but hey, it does happen! I still am getting strange feelings in my uterine area sometimes and I know I'm not pregnant. Test if you're worried, you know your body better than anyone!

I want to bring Oberon to the pool fairly soon. We have a local pool with a baby area and it's ozone-filtered without any chlorine, so no harsh chemicals. :) I'm waiting until he has better head control, though, since I have a water ring sling and want to use that.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yay, melly! :) I hope you are feeling well rested. 

Let us know what the test says, ttc! It would seemingly be unlikely, but not impossible! I can't imagine going back to my OB gyn and saying I was pregnant already!! ;) those OHs... Such trouble makers! 

This talk of pools gas me thinking of baby swim classes. It would be fun to go, but frankly I don't think our baby would enjoy them just yet. She still quivers her lip dramatically as soon as you take her out of her warm bath :)


----------



## Captain

Heading to the airport in an hour to pick up DH! YAY!


----------



## MellyH

Yay Captain!!!

Ooh baby swimming. I hadn't thought about it. But it's s good idea!


----------



## savvysaver

Good luck ttc, I would definitely test.

Awesome melly! 

Hurray captain! Enjoy your time with dh!

My girls do their biggest and fastest feed in the middle of the night and I still feel like I should pump in the middle of the night so we wake them to eat. I think they would sleep through the night if we let them though which makes me debate continuing to pump. But I feel guilty giving it up.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Don't feel guilty, savvy... I can't imagine having your pumping schedule! :) it doesn't have to be all or nothing... You could drop the middle of the night feed and see how it goes? I am sure you know/will know what is best :)


----------



## savvysaver

Thanks surprise! I thought about seeing if they would sleep through the night and if my supply suffers then oh well...a little is better then nothing. I am also afraid it will be more of a struggle to get them to eat the extra 100 ml bottle throughout the day since we already eat every 3 hours during the day from 6am-9pm. Maybe one day I will see what happens!

After a round of the stomach flu for me this weekend my supply took a hit. I usually drink almost 200oz of water a day and I only got around 100 yesterday and I couldn't eat a thing. Today I have only pumped a little more than half of what I usually get. Hoping my supply increases tomorrow since I started eating a bit and drank more water today. Not a fun weekend!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all :)

I am exclusively breastfeeding and I'm also pumping extra milk to donate! So I should be protected. My little guy is still sleeping right next to me in his own bassinet too. So it's probably unlikely. I haven't gotten a period yet so maybe gearing up for af. I decided I'll see how I feel in a week or two and test then if I need to.... 

melly, that's great!!!!! 

captain, hope you have a nice time with dh :)

Savvy, you've done so well!!!! whatever you decide to do, just be gentle with yourself and know what a wonderful job you've done!


----------



## MellyH

Savvy, I was trying to work out whether I should wake to pump during the night! My breasts were like boulders this morning - it took two feeds and two pump sessions before they felt normal again. But there again it seems counterproductive to not get all the rest I can if they're both sleeping!


----------



## Captain

Ladies I just took a four hour nap and woke up to dinner being ready! Bliss!!


----------



## ttc126

you deserve it captain!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MellyH

Wonderful Captain!!!


----------



## bounceyboo

Hey everyone just checking in,how i and your little ones are doing well!baby jack is doing great he's almost 8weeks old cant believe how fast time is going i wanna keep him tiny forever lol!we ja e decided that there's no more babies for us it's too hard recovering from a section and a toddler. Christopher loves his brother but he will try to hurt him sometimes so we have to watch him like a hawk! Jacks smiling,cooing,following us with his eyes,and sometimes plays with his hair lol he's such a hairy baby there's hair everywhere lol he has a thick head of brown hair and he doesn't realise its attached to his head so he pulls it sometimes lol!he's really getting chubby he's 11lbs ay the moment and sky blue eyes like me and Christopher but his features are his daddy's.

Good luck ttc hope u get the result u want &#128522;


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I'd still test TTC...but that's because I was a POAS addict! Haha.

My Dr recommended 24months between my babies because of my c section and bp.
She also said to take baby aspirin when I do get pregnant again. Has anyone heard of doing this to help bp?


----------



## Izzie74

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I'd still test TTC...but that's because I was a POAS addict! Haha.
> 
> My Dr recommended 24months between my babies because of my c section and bp.
> She also said to take baby aspirin when I do get pregnant again. Has anyone heard of doing this to help bp?

I took aspirin and heparin during my last pregnancy (which was a frozen cycle ivf). It thins the blood and encourages embryo implantation.


----------



## Izzie74

12 weeks pp and my hair has started to fall out!


----------



## ttc126

Want2be, I took baby aspirin this past pregnancy to prevent preeclampsia. It must have worked :) I'm also supposed to have at least 2 years between deliveries so yeah wouldn't be the best timing.... haha! :) These things work out. I'm sure I'll know soon enough. I've been too embarrassed to go buy a test.... maybe I will order one...Lol!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks, that's good to know :)

Has anyone been putting their baby on a schedule?
Mine seems to be a bit different everyday and I think if I tried to be more regimented we would have an easier time settling baby to sleep and reading his cues?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Talking of swimming, mine have had theri vaccinations now so i can now access the lcal pool which does 'twin swim'... i take them to the creche, i go get dressed, they change one and bring him to the pool, i get 1:1 swim time with him, they then change and bring the 2nd one to me and take the wet one back and dress him, they then collect the 2nd one so i cna get dressed! Can't wait to get going with it, especially with the warmer weather now! DH and I are talking about going swimming on sunday so he can see them in the pool the first time before i go to these session x

Melly excellent news your little ones are sleeping through! I have one who does 7.30 - 3.30 and managed to turn that into 12.00 - 6am one night with a dream feed. Didn't work last night though lol Hopefully soon my guys will sleep a bit longer overnight.

My boys are 3 months old today!! a pic for those i haven't already spammed on fb with it lol

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/3%20months_zpsdvr5orfb.jpg


----------



## MellyH

Awwww they are beautiful! Hello little ones!!


----------



## ttc126

Beautiful boys shells!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lovely boys, shells! They are quite different, aren't they? :)

What things do you ladies do to entertain your little ones? The past two weeks have been rough. It seems like she is always unhappy :( we went out to a store today and she was pretty good there, so I am wondering if she is bored... any tips or ideas very welcome! I think a daily walk is in our very near future, though it might soon be too hot for most of the day :(


----------



## Captain

Surprise, I try and get out most days, even though she sleeps as soon as she gets in her car seat and doesn't usually wake up the whole times we're out, it still breaks up the day for both of us, even if it's just a mental break for me. I've noticed she's been waking up more and more and she's really happy just looking around at stuff.

Her bouncer chair has been a little miracle for us too. She's really content to sit in there and listen to the music it plays. A friend of ours got her a tranquil turtle, it projects waves onto the walls and plays music, I usually put it on in the evenings when we're trying to wind things down ready for bed. She likes to lay there while it's on, I usually incorporate this with some diaper free time.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, captain! I am going to look at a tranquil turtle now :) and I think you are right about getting out and breaking the day up some. 

I don't know what happened- the last couple of weeks, she has just seemed so unhappy. Sometimes I feel guilty for bringing her into the world for her to be so sad all the time. I really hope this is just a phase and she will be a happy baby in no time.


----------



## Izzie74

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Thanks, that's good to know :)
> 
> Has anyone been putting their baby on a schedule?
> Mine seems to be a bit different everyday and I think if I tried to be more regimented we would have an easier time settling baby to sleep and reading his cues?

I don't know if schedule is the right word for what I do, but some things are consistent. We always go for a walk in the day, usually afternoon. We do the bedtime routine from 7pm, bath every other night. We go to the library once a week. We go to baby club free at childrens centre on Tuesday afternoon and today tried baby music club in the morning. At home we get up around 6.30-7. She bounces I. Her chair while I shower, dress and have breakfast. In between feeds, naps and nappies we play, do tummy time and look at books. Some days I find really long and trying. I'm also planning on starting the church baby group this week if she's ok after the dreaded jabs on Thursday. If I didn't get out of the house everyday even just for a walk I would go doolaally!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks Izzie, 
That's what I was meaning. That sounds pretty similar to what I do, I'm hoping to start going to more activity events at the library and stuff soon. I (and my dog) LOVE the daily walk though! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

SurpriseBub said:


> Lovely boys, shells! They are quite different, aren't they? :)

they are very different in size now with olivers feeding troubles, but facially they are actually very similar and if they had hats on and wrapped up i have to double take sometimes lol


----------



## SurpriseBub

xxshellsxx said:


> SurpriseBub said:
> 
> 
> Lovely boys, shells! They are quite different, aren't they? :)
> 
> they are very different in size now with olivers feeding troubles, but facially they are actually very similar and if they had hats on and wrapped up i have to double take sometimes lolClick to expand...

They are very sweet :) so fascinating to watch twins as they grow :) I hope your Oliver is doing better.


----------



## MellyH

I would love to get out of the house every day but between the two of them, half of the days it gets to 5pm and I haven't done anything but feed them, resettle, pump and feed myself. Having a shower is a bonus. :lol: And that is with my mother living here for these first few months to help! Otherwise I wouldn't be able to pump and no laundry or housecleaning would get done. :lol:

For entertainment, I sing and dance with them, chat to them on my lap, they have bouncers and play mats (Hugo loves the bouncer, probably because of his reflux, and Clara loves the play mat) and we go for walks around the garden in the ergos or moby.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Melly i'd go crazy if i couldn't get out! I try to get out most days even if it's just a walk to the supermarket for milk. 

My two like the rocking chairs, they now like the play mat which they used to hate! and they appear to like just sitting while i talk absolute rubbish at them and they 'talk' back lol Ollie loves patterns and is fascinated by our flowery wallpaper, smiles and gets really excited when changing his bum because there is a flower right by his face lol If they get restless i put them in the pram and o off for a walk.


----------



## ttc126

We don't get out every day.... usually a few times a week. It's been extremely windy here so our daily walk to the park hasn't happened in a few weeks. I think it's great so many of you get out of the house every day! You all sound like you're doing a great job and I admire how well you all seem to be doing!!!! 

So I haven't updated yet... I went to a follow up with my hematologist. My iron (ferretin, total iron blood saturation) and my folate levels are extremely low. My hemoglobin is also very low (it hasn't improved at all since delivery and got a little worse). This would explain the symptoms I've been having (minus the cramping). I'm to take iron and folate for a month and then retest. If things haven't improved we'll see about IV treatment. So I honestly feel 99% sure I'm not pregnant because everything can be explained by the iron deficiency and anemia. So I'll be taking my supplements and really eating a healthy diet :)


----------



## savvysaver

I stay home most days, to me it is just too much to pack them up to go out and between feeds and my pumps only gives me about an hour and I am so exhausted I would rather just sit.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I try to get out most days, my eldest has a few groups we go too. On a Monday we go to our local toddler group, and on a Thursday we go to her 'gym kids' class. I like how we're managing to keep her routine the same as it was before so far! Today we started baby massage which was really good. DD1 went to the crèche (the local leisure centre runs the massage class and also has a crèche in it). If we don't have a group on we go for walks or meet friends for lunch/coffee etc. I'd go nuts being in all day, I've never been one for staying home though even pre-kids!


----------



## SurpriseBub

You are all up to so much! 

We have been very wary of taking her out... But I came to the conclusion she is bored. her world is so small if we just stay in the apartment :( She has been so unhappy the last couple of weeks- We went to a baby clothing store yesterday and she was more or less silent throughout. So, I took it she liked (and needed) some new things to see. My husband thinks she shouldn't go to the grocery store etc, but as germaphobic as I am, I think she has to have a life, too! Going to try and convince him we should go out for lunch this weekend. All of you going all these places solidifies the idea that we need to get her out and about, too!!


----------



## RaspberryK

No schedule here but she serns seems to be getting into a bit of a pattern in terms of feeds, naps and bedtime. 
We have to get up for ds to get to preschool every day at 9, she usually wakes for the day between 8&9, she has been asleep at 9/9.30 for 2/3 days in a row now. We have cluster feeding from 7pm, before then she seems to like looking at the fish in our tank so I put her in the bouncer watching them while I get ds ready for bed. Sometimes after he's in bed I bath her or shower with her. 
Other than that I feed on demand and the rest of the time she's in the wrap pretty much so I can do my housework, prep meals, go places with ds etc. 
Xx


----------



## MiniBump

Oh my, Surprise, aren't you getting cabin fever?! There's no reason to stay inside, your baby needs to be exposed to some germs. Why would you not take her to the grocery store? If you're breastfeeding, when your baby is exposed to a bug or a virus, their saliva feeds it back to your body via the nipple at feeding time and you quickly (within a couple of hours) start making antibodies and passing them through your breastmilk so it's like giving baby a shot as and when it's needed. I'm not saying she'll never be ill but it lessens the chances. Also, there are good bacteria that she needs to be exposed to so if she's well and doesn't have a weakened immune system, don't be afraid to let her mingle! :thumbup:

We don't get out every day because I just find it too stressful trying to get all three of us ready but, luckily, my mum comes over a few times a week so either we all go out together or she looks after DD while baby and I go to groups. I quickly go stir crazy stuck in the house!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I had read that about breast milk, minibump :) I had agreed with keeping her more or less isolated for these first weeks as she hadn't wanted anything beyond us and food... But now I think we both are looking for more!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Omg ladies , how is everyone. Haven't been on since giving birth. These past couple of months have been such a roller coaster but now I can pick up where I left off at, omg I don't even know where to start cause I don't even know where I left off at


----------



## Feronia

Still catching up on posts, but hooray -- I got into midwifery school after all! Got my acceptance yesterday for the second school to which I applied, so we'll be doing a cross-country road trip with a 4-month old and 2.5 year old. I must be crazy! :D


----------



## ttc126

Amazing!!!!! congratulations Feronia!!!! You'll have to keep us all updated with the road trip and when you start school!!!!! So so so excited for you!!!

Hi DCM :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Congratulations feronia!!!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

ttc126 said:


> Amazing!!!!! congratulations Feronia!!!! You'll have to keep us all updated with the road trip and when you start school!!!!! So so so excited for you!!!
> 
> Hi DCM :)

Hey sweetie , omg I feel so lost and don't even know where to start. I feel like a new student coming in class but I have to update you ladies, so much has been going on


----------



## Captain

Wow congratulations Feronia! I'm a wee bit jealous of your cross country trip but I'm sure it will be tough with two little ones! You'll have to keep us all up to date with everything!

And hi DCM! Looking forward to reading an update from you!


----------



## Izzie74

Brilliant news Feronia. Well done!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Feronia!!!


----------



## Captain

Well since Wednesday night we decided to exclusively pump for every feed (she's topped up on the breast when needed). What a difference! Catelyn's barely been sick and has been so happy for the last two days. She can settle easier and quicker at night, and is is sleeping longer all the time.

She usually wakes around 3-4 for a feed and still isn't settling back to sleep properly after that, but I'm hoping it will change soon.


----------



## xxshellsxx

congratulations Feronia brilliant news x


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> Well since Wednesday night we decided to exclusively pump for every feed (she's topped up on the breast when needed). What a difference! Catelyn's barely been sick and has been so happy for the last two days. She can settle easier and quicker at night, and is is sleeping longer all the time.
> 
> She usually wakes around 3-4 for a feed and still isn't settling back to sleep properly after that, but I'm hoping it will change soon.

Glad you are finding what works for you! What specifically made you decide just to pump? 

For the past week I have breastfed and then topped up with either pumped milk or formula. She is still grumpy, but it seems to have made a difference! 

How often are you pumping?


----------



## Captain

Well with DH being home I was pumping for him to do some feeds and we noticed the difference in her when she had the bottle. She'd be a lot less gassy and sick every time. 

We figured I had a strong let down and was taking in so much air to deal with it. A few times I would pump the first little bit to calm things down and then breast feed but then I figured, why don't I just pump the whole bottle then give it to her? Much easier.

I found that pumping every four hours works for me. She takes about 4oz (120ml) at every feed which I can get easily. Most mornings I'm so engorged I can usually get two bottles and I'll freeze the second.

Glad your little one is doing a bit better!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Captain said:


> Well with DH being home I was pumping for him to do some feeds and we noticed the difference in her when she had the bottle. She'd be a lot less gassy and sick every time.
> 
> We figured I had a strong let down and was taking in so much air to deal with it. A few times I would pump the first little bit to calm things down and then breast feed but then I figured, why don't I just pump the whole bottle then give it to her? Much easier.
> 
> I found that pumping every four hours works for me. She takes about 4oz (120ml) at every feed which I can get easily. Most mornings I'm so engorged I can usually get two bottles and I'll freeze the second.
> 
> Glad your little one is doing a bit better!

Wow- 120ml every four hours? I'm not sure I could get that! When we give a bottle alone, she takes 120ml. I had always pumped in the morning, now I do once in the morning and last thing at night. Then every three or so hours I breastfeed and then top up with 60ml of pumped/formula in whatever ratio we have (sometimes a mix, sometimes no formula, sometimes all formula). When I am honest with myself, I have to accept that ebf never worked for us :( I am at least glad she is still getting at least over 50% of her food as breast milk. 

Do you plan to try to go back to breastfeeding? I would like to at least be able to breastfeed a complete feed every second time and thereby cut the bottle washing in half. Not sure if we will ever get there, though! I can't believe she will be onto solid in 4 months! I'm hoping that changes things, and the breastfeeding might be better then, too. We shall see.


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats feronia!


----------



## MellyH

Oh Feronia, what wonderful news, I'm so happy for you!! Because I think you'll be a great midwife and the world should not be denied that ;)

We have our first little baby cold and it's so sad :( My husband brought a cold home from work two days ago and yesterday Hugo was blocked up and screaming and unhappy. We used the booger sucker to pull out some beauties and gave him baby Tylenol for what we presume is a headache/sore throat if it's the same symptoms as my husband, but he wouldn't sleep, he would just lie in my arms limply and staring up sadly at me when he wasn't crying. Poor little tyke. Today I woke up with a sore throat and a headache and Clara is getting blocked up and starting to scream more so presumably she has it too. Sigh!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hope you all feel better quickly, melly! :( it must be sad to see them feeling sick. I bet they are confused and grumpy! Good news is that at least being so young they will forget it as soon as they are over it.

We just went out to eat for the first time... Baby did wonderfully, mommy did fairly well... Daddy did well but currently trying to sleep and off that extra taco ;)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Awe Melly :( Dealing with a cold is the worst! DS had one when he was only 2 weeks old. It was so tough, but we made it through. The phelgmy stage of the cold was the worst because it made him have so much trouble breathing with his nose and trying to breastfeed. Dr said to just use a lot of saline. It helped.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Well done Feronia!


----------



## Feronia

Thank you all! :) Still reeling from the news here. We went out and bought a tent and 2 sleeping bags yesterday and are starting to prepare for the crazy road trip. 

Oh no Melly, I bet that's tough having everyone sick (especially the babies)! I hope you're all feeling better soon. :hugs:

Good job with the pumping everyone! I bought one of those glass bottles and more breastmilk bags since Oberon will be having milk when I'm in class in September, but so far he's not taking this type of bottle. :/ He doesn't 'take any of the eco non-toxic stuff I buy him, lol. I have one of those natural rubber pacifiers and he hates it. I guess I'll just keep trying with the bottle! I don't plan to start solids until closer to a year so I'm hoping he takes it for the few hours I'm in class each day.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Sounds so exciting, feronia! :) how long into the course will you get to attend births? :) 

Our baby loves food and has happily accepted five different bottles :haha: we are sticking with the Medela calma models now. They are great in terms of trying to have her accept the breast, too.


----------



## RaspberryK

No joy with a bottle here either, given up for now it's not worth the bother xx


----------



## Feronia

SurpriseBub, I get to start attending births after the first year and a half of courses. :) It's a 4-year program and in the final year I'm working as a primary midwife -- scary!!

We'll just keep trying until he takes the bottle. It was $15, he better take it, lol. At least it has a sippy spout as well so my daughter can use it for drinks (Lifefactory brand).


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> Wow- 120ml every four hours? I'm not sure I could get that! When we give a bottle alone, she takes 120ml. I had always pumped in the morning, now I do once in the morning and last thing at night. Then every three or so hours I breastfeed and then top up with 60ml of pumped/formula in whatever ratio we have (sometimes a mix, sometimes no formula, sometimes all formula). When I am honest with myself, I have to accept that ebf never worked for us :( I am at least glad she is still getting at least over 50% of her food as breast milk.
> 
> Do you plan to try to go back to breastfeeding? I would like to at least be able to breastfeed a complete feed every second time and thereby cut the bottle washing in half. Not sure if we will ever get there, though! I can't believe she will be onto solid in 4 months! I'm hoping that changes things, and the breastfeeding might be better then, too. We shall see.

50% breast milk is still great! I guess we just have to deal with what's best for our little ones :)

I'd like to give breastfeeding another try. Yesterday we went out and ended up staying out a lot longer than planned so I breastfed when she got hungry. Holy cow what a disaster it turned out to be. We were pulled over for an hour feeding then winding and she was being so sick and grumpy. We finally got her settled and continued our drive home, we stopped for food quickly which disturbed her and we went through it all over again, it took us almost four hours to get home and we were only an hour away to begin with! 

It really confirmed to us that we were doing the right thing by bottle feeding her But I'm not giving up completely ust yet! 

And great to hear you went out to eat with LO! 

Feronia - when you thinking of heading out east?


----------



## SurpriseBub

Wowzers... Four hours! At least you got confirmation that pumping seems best! ;) after a disastrous early pediatrician visit, we now bring an extra bottle and lots of extra diapers, too. These babies like to keep us on our toes ;)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ok finally my long overdue update....

OK so i was supposed to get induced on 01/26 due to having IUGR but baby girl couldn't wait and my water broke the morning of 01/25 around 4am. After my water broke i rushed to the hospital with my mother and daughters father by my side the whole time. I was admitted then went into a triage room to make sure it was amniotic fluid (which it was of course). I wasn't dilated or anything and the contraction wasn't that bad up until 9ish-10am, i wasn't given any medicine except IV's (that's all). I had to have the oxygen mask on because everytime i had a contraction her heart rate would drop and they said she wasn't tolerating labor. The doctors then explained to me that I would have to get an emergency c-section because i wasn't progressing and was only dilated about 1cm at the time. So i went into the OR room where they proceeded to given my the spinal but i wouldn't move to the operating bed because I felt strong pressure. So they checked me and said I was 4 cm then, but they still wanted to go through with the c-section. I remember the needle going into my back and I moved because of a contraction so they said they had to redo it (which Idk if they did or not) because they laid me down because I was crying really bad and they didn't want me stressing the baby. After laying down I can't remember anything. I remember waking up seeing my daughter's father holding her but I was so confused at the moment I still didn't know what was going on, then I was out again and woke up in the recovery room.

During the hospital stay I was breastfeeding her and she had jaundice so she had to be kept in the nursery under the lights. It was so sad seeing her in their I always cried because she couldn't stay in the room with me. Oh and she was born at 11:50am 4lbs 6oz. 

I went home after 5 days staying in the hospital along with my daughter. The first few nights were the worst (because of my incision pain) and i couldn't really do anything, my medicine wasn't ready so i had to deal with the pain. Everything was going great and then one day her father decided he wanted to leave and I fell into a deep depression and wasn't eating. The doctors had told me I had lost 20 lbs and that wasn't normal. 

Now I'm so much happier, just started looking at the positive and life and I'm so thankful for my beautiful daughter. She's such a blessing and I wouldn't trade her for the world. I have a great supportive team and she's doing great without her father. I wish he would see that she's a blessing want to be in his little girl's life. It's not about us its about her. But were doing so great.


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!!!! Dcm, you've really been through a lot! I'm sorry your daughters father left like that :( Sending you a :hug: Also yikes what a delivery story!!!!!!! I'm glad to hear you're doing ok now :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So sorry to hear what you've been through DCM! :hugs: Just taking care of a newborn is hard enough :(


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your kind words. I admit it is hard but I'm grateful :)


----------



## Captain

You've been through so much dcm! :hugs:

Ugh. So my supply has taken a nose dive and I'm all out of my stash of frozen. Supply is struggling to keep up with demand here! It's the first time since two weeks old that I haven't been at least a day ahead! I can't even get one feed ahead now!

Trying all the tricks in the book and pumping every two hours right now. I'm not even getting an increase in the mornings any more.

I know it sounds silly, but this started the day I got my depo shot for birth control. Possible link or just a coincidence? I can't think of any other reason.


----------



## SurpriseBub

You have had a lot if tough things, dcm :hugs: I hope things are looking up! 

Could it be the switch to no breastfeeding, captain? I don't know if just pumping sends your body a different message? I have heard the pill can affect supply, so would think depo shot could too? Hope it is just a temporary blip!


----------



## savvysaver

Captain, I joined some exclusive pumpers on facebook and a lot of them are mentioning to drink gatorade to boost your supply. Maybe something to check out if you like the drink. Just keep hydrated and try not to stress. Do your best and know that if you have to supplement, it isn't the end of the world. My twins get about 40-50% of their bottles as breast milk and the rest is formula. I would love to have enough for both but unfortunately I struggle to keep my supply where it is. Do you power pump? That could help too instead of adding more pumps.


----------



## Izzie74

I have to go back to work for a week in July (don't ask!!!) then off again til September when I go back full time. It will be Wednesday ,Thursday, Friday and Monday to Thursday lunchtime. My mum will look after lo on thise days. 

She will be five and a half months. Would you put her onto formula in the weeks leading up and just be morning and bedtime; or would you start expressing and freezing now so that there is a supply to give by bottle while I'm not there. I don't particularly want to have to pump while I'm at work. Will my supply dry up if I wind down leading up to that week and then try to only bf after? Is it even possible to do that?

Advice and non judgemental opinions welcome. Thank you


----------



## MellyH

I'm not sure Izzie, I hope someone else can help!

Captain, good luck improving your supply. 

dcm, so sorry to hear your news, sounds like you are coping as well as can be expected. Big hugs.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Just had a Dr appointment for ds. He doesn't seem to be gaining weight quite fast enough. He was going along the 50%tile but now is 25%tile. He was 12lb 5oz. 
What suggestions do you guys have to get him to eat more? He just doesn't eat for very long and he practically doesn't drink the foremilk at all because my letdown makes him choke and then its a hell of a battle to get him relatched while the letdown is happening.
I don't know if its related but he has seemed a lot more sleepy lately too. 
The Dr suggested adding formula but that will be my last resort.


----------



## ttc126

Wnt2be, you might try pumping for 1-2 minutes then starting your feed and latching him. I've had to do that when I had a crazy let down and it really helps! Also feeding more frequently. Maybe allow him one long stretch (4 hours) but otherwise try to wake him to eat every 2 hours. Do you think either of those ideas might work for you?


Izzie, if you don't want to pump at work but don't really want to give formula,.I'd start storing milk now. how many hours will you be working?


----------



## Izzie74

ttc126 said:


> Wnt2be, you might try pumping for 1-2 minutes then starting your feed and latching him. I've had to do that when I had a crazy let down and it really helps! Also feeding more frequently. Maybe allow him one long stretch (4 hours) but otherwise try to wake him to eat every 2 hours. Do you think either of those ideas might work for you?
> 
> 
> Izzie, if you don't want to pump at work but don't really want to give formula,.I'd start storing milk now. how many hours will you be working?

8-4 ish at work with 20 min drive either side. Will be taking pump just in case, but don't really want to use it as cannot guarantee break times.


----------



## ttc126

I was thinking maybe you could get in extra pumping before and after work? Then your supply won't completely go away for feeding her in mornings and evenings? If you had extra milk from pumping, you could use that as much as possible while you're at work then use formula for covering any feeds you can't use your milk for?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Izzie, you may find this helpful: https://breastfeedingusa.org/content/article/magic-number-and-long-term-milk-production

If it's important to you to maintain your supply, it's probably best to try to pump a couple times at work when you can (there may be labor laws protecting your right to do so), but if you're happy with producing less and combination feeding, I don't see why you couldn't do that.


----------



## MellyH

I will be pumping at work when I go back in 6 weeks. My insurance company is taking back my hospital grade double electric pump (Medela Symphony that I've been using for 12 weeks) and have sent out the personal version (Ameda Purely Yours Express). I'm a bit disappointed - does anyone have any experience with the Ameda? I am hoping it's still good enough to keep up my supply. :(

The twins are 12 weeks old today! And they have both slept through (10pm-6am) for the last four nights!! Yay kids. :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

I don't have personal experience with the Ameda pump. But the lactation consultant/ nurse that runs the breastfeeding support group highly recommends Ameda. I also like that they're a closed pump system! I heard of one issue during nursing my first (19 months ago) that some people were having a suction problem. It turned out to be the little membranes weren't fitting quite right and they replaced them. 

It's not going to feel like the symphony. the hospital grade are really amazing.... But it is a good pump.

if you really end up hating it, babies r us rents out the hospital grade ones for $20-$30 a month. :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MellyH said:


> I will be pumping at work when I go back in 6 weeks. My insurance company is taking back my hospital grade double electric pump (Medela Symphony that I've been using for 12 weeks) and have sent out the personal version (Ameda Purely Yours Express). I'm a bit disappointed - does anyone have any experience with the Ameda? I am hoping it's still good enough to keep up my supply. :(
> 
> The twins are 12 weeks old today! And they have both slept through (10pm-6am) for the last four nights!! Yay kids. :happydance:

Congrats on them sleeping so long! :) what's your secret? Lol 
How much do they weigh now? Are they ebf? Any idea what could help? Mine still wakes up every 3 hours and will be 12 weeks Saturday...:(


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH said:


> The twins are 12 weeks old today! And they have both slept through (10pm-6am) for the last four nights!! Yay kids. :happydance:

My daughter is 12 weeks too and sleeps that same time, I do wake her up at 1 & 4 to eat & get a diaper change though &#128513;


----------



## MellyH

Wnt2beAMom said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> The twins are 12 weeks old today! And they have both slept through (10pm-6am) for the last four nights!! Yay kids. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on them sleeping so long! :) what's your secret? Lol
> How much do they weigh now? Are they ebf? Any idea what could help? Mine still wakes up every 3 hours and will be 12 weeks Saturday...:(Click to expand...

They are about 11pounds now (need to weigh them but a week ago they were 10.2 and 10.5 pounds). I would say the only things we've really tried to do are have a final feed around 10pm, and then if they wake during the night we don't unwrap them or change them (unless they've obviously done a poo!) and keep the lights/sound low. Just feed, burp, back to sleep. It happened gradually here- they went from 10 to 2am, then it got later and later (and sometimes earlier again!) until it was 4am, 5am, now 6am. I think we have been very lucky!


----------



## Izzie74

Melly, and anyone else who pumps and bf... When do you pump? If you have to bf too, what sort of gaps do you leave to ensure supply? I need to freeze and stockpile, but today someone said give her one bottle a day too so that she gets used tonthe bottle again? Seems like I could be back to pumping and feeding all day...what do you do? I'm in awe!!!


----------



## Feronia

DS was weighed at exactly 2 months old at my midwife discharge appointment. *tear* He's 13 lbs and 60 cm long! :D

That's great, Melly! I honestly think it's luck, lol. I did the same thing with both kids (bedshare, nurse at night) but my daughter woke up sometimes over TEN TIMES on a bad night until she was 17 months. She still wakes up at least once or twice a night and she's 2.5, but DS is now sleeping 6pm - 6am and only waking up once around 3 or so for a feed. It's sooo different, but not anything I'm doing! :haha:

So sorry for those of you going back to work! I went back last time at 11 months and pumped 3 times or so -- during both breaks and at lunch. It was tough but doable. Your employer legally has to provide you with a clean non-bathroom space, so make sure to give them notice that you'll need it.


----------



## ttc126

Izzie, right now I pump at night. Jude eats around 9pm then I pump at 11pm. I get enough for a 5oz bottle plus 4-5 extra oz that I freeze to donate to a milk bank since my freezer is already packed full with like 500 oz.

If you're wanting to start pumping I recommend feeding your daughter first then pumping right after. You don't want to be waiting more than half an hour after she eats or it will cut into her supply for the next feed. If you pump right after she eats, it tells your body to make extra to pump. Give yourself a good week to adjust. You shouldn't have any trouble :)

My baby is 14 weeks old. He is 13lbs 9oz :) I was wondering if anyone has gotten their first postpartum period yet? I have had mine this week. It has been awful. Two days of bleeding so heavy I can't leave the house and then horrendous cramping today :( Wondering if anyone else has had that yet? 

I'm not surprised it's back so soon for me...with my first I started getting regular cycles at 6 weeks postpartum. I kind of chalked it up to pumping while ds1 was in nicu and not getting that immediate breastfeeding relationship going. But with Jude he has just started sleeping one longer stretch (6hrs) and not even every night and he's never had formula...so I guess I'm one to get my af back early! 

Aww feronia! that discharge appointment sure is bittersweet :hug:


----------



## MellyH

I pump straight after feeding at the 10pm and 6am feedings and get 1-2oz, then I pump about 1.5-2 hours after the 10am, 2pm and 6pm feeds and get 2-3oz.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I wish I would've kept breast feeding but I was back to work after 4 weeks *sigh*


----------



## Feronia

I'm going to have to establish a supply for when I go back to school in September, so I hope that isn't too difficult to do. At least he'll be 6 months!

DH was all set to get a vasectomy next week. I even made the call to schedule it myself, but then I chickened out. Something about reading the phrase on the registration form "I do not want any more children in this lifetime" made it seem too real. Stupid emotions! :haha: I'm sure I don't want anymore kids, but at the same time we're still young (I'll be 28 this year) and I don't know what we'll be feeling in the next 10 years, I guess. Has anyone had the Copper IUD? It's our last option!


----------



## MellyH

I had the mirena IUD put in at the six week check up. Not copper, but an IUD. I've been spotting ever since.


----------



## Feronia

I had the Mirena for about 6 years before having kids. It was largely good, I never had periods, but the second one I got eventually fell out and I got pregnant. I had 2 miscarriages and later learned that the Mirena is associated with a much higher chance of miscarriage if you get pregnant on it or shortly after getting it out. I'd like to avoid hormones anyway...


----------



## Izzie74

I've booked lo's Christening. 12th July. Very excited!


----------



## ttc126

Great news Izzie :)

Feronia, I totally understand why you'd want the iud :) Something about the vasectomy seems so permanent.... I have a friend who had the copper iud. She loved it. At first she had lots of bleeding but then no periods at all. hope that helps!

Ladies I have the stomach virus :( I'm nursing through it, miserably, but I'm dehydrated. Can't keep anything down yet.... anyone have suggestions for quick rehydration once I can drink again???? Also, should I worry little guy is going to get it?


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I'm at my wits end...I felt pretty good about everything until our Dr appointment. Now all I can worry about is my son's weight gain and am making myself feel so guilty. I never felt like there was a problem until getting him weighed. Now I feel like I'm just making a problem and feeling stressed. And now ds is so cranky! I've thought of everything trying to problem solve. I hate doctors! They just stress you out!!!

Sorry you're sick TTC :( I tried your suggestion of nursing more frequently and ds just wouldn't nurse "nicely". He latches and sucks better when I wait for him to signal that he's hungry...so it just turned into a battle and more poopy diapers which then turned into a diaper rash


----------



## dcm_mw12

Ttc126 so sorry your going through that, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Feronia

TTC, don't worry too much about your little one getting the bug if you're nursing, but if you're really not able to keep water down you should go to the hospital for rehydration! I had a stomach bug once while nursing and I couldn't even keep water down. I went in, had an IV and some anti-nausea meds, and was out of the hospital a few hours later and was feeling MUCH better. I hope you're feeling better soon, that's no fun!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi everyone. I havent been on here since Jakob was born so cannot read through all the posts. From what I have read though it seems overall everyone is doing really well. Sorry to hear you are sick TTC. Many congrats Feronia on getting into Midwifery. DCM sorry to hear you have been through so much. Hope you are ok.

Jakob is 9 weeks old today and weighs 14lb2. EBF and loving it. He is sleeping most nights 8-3 where he'll wake for a quick feed and then back to sleep until 7am. Last night he slept 8-6! I woke up panicking quite a few times though and had to peek over to the moses basket to check he was still breathing! 

He is a happy boy and barely cries. I am out every day due to my son being at school. Always try and set off earlier in an afternoon so can fit a long walk in. Not done many groups, just go to postnatal group currently. Try to call and see friends though or have them round here. Waiting until Jakob is a bit older before we do any classes.
 



Attached Files:







jakob.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









jakob1.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2









jakob3.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









jakoblucas.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc126

thanks everyone for the well wishes! I'm finally recovered. I ended up taking a leftover nausea med from pregnancy because going to the hospital wasn't an option since my dh was at work and I had both kids by myself. After I took it, I finally was able to keep ice chips down then later I tried water and Gatorade. I'm feeling much better today. Dh got sick too and went to the urgent care. My brother got so sick he was hospitalized last night.... so terrible! Luckily it seems like both my boys are still fine. And my milk supply has only seemed to suffer a little bit. I'm hoping with maybe a few extra feeding sessions and extra fluids it will be back to normal.


Emy, Jakob is such a doll!!!!! You sound like you're having a lot of fun :)


----------



## Izzie74

So I did my first pump to start supplies for when I go back to work today. Did 10 minutes each side and got 90ml. Do you think 10 mins is long enough?


----------



## ttc126

Izzie I was told two different things...one was pump 20 minutes (meaning both sides total) and the other was pump a couple minutes past the last drop of milk you get. I usually do either one just depending on how full I am, how much time I have, and how long it takes to get that last drop etc.


----------



## MellyH

Congrats EMYJC!!! He's so cute. And such a great weight! Mine are still shy of 11 pounds at 12 weeks. :lol:

TTC, sorry you were all so unwell :(


----------



## MellyH

Izzie, I pump for 15 minutes and get about the same.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've pumped a couple of times, and found the best way was to pump from the other side when DD is feeding. I do have a very fast letdown though so not sure if that's why I get it so quickly. She refuses a bottle though, so I've not had to express a lot and don't know if my advice would be the right way to do it!


----------



## MiniBump

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I'm at my wits end...I felt pretty good about everything until our Dr appointment. Now all I can worry about is my son's weight gain and am making myself feel so guilty. I never felt like there was a problem until getting him weighed. Now I feel like I'm just making a problem and feeling stressed. And now ds is so cranky! I've thought of everything trying to problem solve. I hate doctors! They just stress you out!!!
> 
> Sorry you're sick TTC :( I tried your suggestion of nursing more frequently and ds just wouldn't nurse "nicely". He latches and sucks better when I wait for him to signal that he's hungry...so it just turned into a battle and more poopy diapers which then turned into a diaper rash

Sorry to hear this Wnt2beAMom. This page from kellymom might help. Pumping the foremilk off before feeding will help baby get to the fattier milk and feeding more often has the same effect as the fattier milk comes earlier in the feed (though I note you said feeding more often didn't work). Make sure weight is being checked with length - if the two are in proportion then that's how your baby is meant to be. Also, weight gain does slow down around this time. Good luck! https://kellymom.com/health/growth/weight-gain_increase/ Edited to add: If you're happy that baby is happy and well and his diaper output is good then don't worry, trust your instincts! It might be worth weighing again in a couple of weeks just to check he's not dropping rapidly or losing weight but, if he sticks to the same centile then he's fine!

Izzie, if you can, try to pump between 2 and 6am, that's when hormone levels are highest. There are various methods of upping your supply for a stash (pumping other side during feeds, pumping straight after, power pumping) and your supply will regulate if you then stop doing it gradually. You might find baby is happy to go without during the day and will just cluster feed morning and night. You may not have to pump in the day to keep your supply up as, at this stage, it's the number of feeds that matter rather than the timing of them. You may have to pump for comfort though.


----------



## Captain

Hi everyone!

I feel like I haven't been on here much lately! I tend to just catch up on my phone but never get around to posting on there. Catelyn just turned eight weeks. She's doing so much better on bottles still and at her last weighing almost two weeks a go, she was 11lbs 11oz!

I'm still struggling and stressed over pumping. Feed by feed we are fine, she takes a 4oz bottle and occasionally wants a little more after that which I sometimes have on hand in the fridge, or I just breastfeed her. I can pump a 4oz bottle okay but I still never seem to find myself ahead. DH and I had a busy few days last week where we ended up out for most of the day, a few days in a row, I think that messed things up a little. Today I rented a hospital grade pump and have got 4oz's both times so far.

Hopefully now with the electric pump rather than my crappy manual, and with us chilling out at home more I can concentrate on getting my supply up and starting a freezer stash for when my in-laws come out in less than two weeks!

Apart from that, Catelyn is doing great! Such a happy, smiley baby!

https://i.imgur.com/xhbjdw5.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/b9U4An9.jpg


----------



## SurpriseBub

Beautiful pictures, captain. And I thought my daughter has a lot of hair!!! Good luck building your stash! I am working on mine and we are supplementing some formula. Our stash is a bit of a fall back if I can't breastfeed at any point. If you were ok with adding in formula now and again you might be able to stash quite a bit of breastmilk in case you were away for longer etc... But that is if you are ok with formula. I made peace with that a while ago! ;) 

I haven't been on in a couple of days... Seems everyone is pumping! I do 20 minutes, occasionally longer if there is still decent milk coming. I did a week of power pumping before bed, and it made a huge difference- now I get more than double what I was getting during that night session. With those two pumping sessions and bf throughout the day, she could be on just breast milk... But I kind of like the idea of formula in case my milk is deficient in any way etc. so, we are freezing a couple of bottles worth per day as a rainy day policy. 

is anyone else still having fussy issues? Some days she just seems so anxious and unsettled :(


----------



## Izzie74

Would someone please explain what power pumping is. Thanks


----------



## ttc126

Izzie I think there are a few ways to do it but I'll tell you how I power pump.

The basic idea is to simulate a growth spurt. I pump for 15 minutes then wait 15 minutes (I apply warm compresses during the wait). Then I pump for 10 minutes. then I rest again for 15 minutes with the compresses. Then I hand express each side for a couple of minutes and massage. Then pump again for 10 minutes. It takes 3 nights of doing it to see a difference but it really works!


----------



## EMYJC

I seem tobe the only one not pumping. I dont have to pump do I???


----------



## Izzie74

EMYJC said:


> I seem tobe the only one not pumping. I dont have to pump do I???

Wish I didn't have to, but I'm trying to get a stash of milk in the freezer for when I go back to work.


----------



## MiniBump

Surprise, what on earth do you mean by your milk being deficient?! I hope you only mean in amount!

I'm not pumping Emma, I haven't needed to. I may start doing a bit soon just so my DD can get involved in feeding sometimes because she's being terribly left out :cry: It's not necessary to do it if you don't need to or you don't want a stash of milk so don't worry that you're missing something!

Izzie, as ttc says, power pumping is just pumping a lot over a short time to mimic a growth spurt. You could try eating lots of oats and taking fenugreek too to boost your supply. If nothing seems to work (it should) then ask your GP for Domperidone - it's a stomach med but has a side effect of increasing milk production.


----------



## ttc126

Emy you definitely don't have to pump! I had to pump to keep up by supply at first because Jude wasn't nursing effectively. Then when we got the hang of things I had some oversupply. So now I pump to donate to a milk bank that provides mother's milk to preemie babies whose moms can't produce :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Emy- I hate pumping! It is very much a LABOR of love... If you don't need to, then that is great! :)

I power pumped for 50 minutes:
-pump 10
-rest 10
-pump 10
-rest 10
-pump 10
I did 6 days I think and now get much more milk when I pump before bed (I did the power pumping that same time of day: 9.00-9.50pm).

I did indeed mean in case I was deficient in anything... I know I have low vitamin d levels and probably iron. So, I like the idea of fortified formula as a supplement. 

I have had a very fussy afternoon culminating in baby refusing the breast. I then pumped and she refused the fresh ebm. I mixed in formula (so it was 50% formula, 50% breast milk) and she then took that. Any ideas on why she would refuse breast milk but not formula??? I'm stumped and I can't find anything about that on the Internet to explain it, either! Not sure if that means there is something off in my milk? Or does she just prefer things from the similac kitchen?!


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> Beautiful pictures, captain. And I thought my daughter has a lot of hair!!! Good luck building your stash! I am working on mine and we are supplementing some formula. Our stash is a bit of a fall back if I can't breastfeed at any point. If you were ok with adding in formula now and again you might be able to stash quite a bit of breastmilk in case you were away for longer etc... But that is if you are ok with formula. I made peace with that a while ago! ;)
> 
> I haven't been on in a couple of days... Seems everyone is pumping! I do 20 minutes, occasionally longer if there is still decent milk coming. I did a week of power pumping before bed, and it made a huge difference- now I get more than double what I was getting during that night session. With those two pumping sessions and bf throughout the day, she could be on just breast milk... But I kind of like the idea of formula in case my milk is deficient in any way etc. so, we are freezing a couple of bottles worth per day as a rainy day policy.
> 
> is anyone else still having fussy issues? Some days she just seems so anxious and unsettled :(

Surprise, that's the exact same reason I'm pumping. It started by just wanting DH to be able to do one or two feeds a day to feel involved, then I started to feel really good about having a 'fall back' in the freezer. When DH was home he ended up using the whole stash and I've felt stressed about it since!

I'm slowly starting to make peace with formula! DH gave her some a couple of times while I was sleeping in after our stash had gone. She doesn't mind it at all so I should use it to get ahead a bit more.

It's so silly how we stress over these things. I'm only 25 and the amount of grey hairs I have is embarrassing, I'll be completely grey by her first birthday at this rate :haha:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awww, you lost your stash, captain! I can imagine how tough that is. I read one lady on here lost hundreds of ounces when power to her freezer was cut... ugh. At least yours was drunk ;)

Breastfeeding is certainly a journey... whenever I think I have it sorted, some new issue comes up! Luckily we have been able to work through it until now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Surprise, you can get vitamin D drops for babies, Carlson's is just one drop on your nipple or in a bottle before feeding, if your doctor thinks it's necessary where you live.

Did your milk smell soapy? The number one reason I've heard for babies rejecting pumped milk is high lipase milk. Maybe look it up and see if it sounds familiar? If that is the issue, it's something you can work around.


----------



## MellyH

My two are on vitamin drops - A, C and D. 

It's gotten realty hot here this week - what are people sleeping their kids in these days? Mine still want their arms wrapped but it's so hot when they're swaddled. :(


----------



## MiniBump

It's recommended for breastfeeding mums to take a vitamin D supplement anyway. I still take my pregnancy vits.

For your milk to be deficient in something you would have to be very ill and/or malnourished (mums in the third world still breastfeed unless the formula manufacturer-employed 'nurses' have convinced them formula is better!), otherwise it's only iron stores that start to deplete after 6 months but will likely be replaced by solids.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks Mrs k! The milk was fresh, which apparently means lipase wasn't possibly the issue. She nursed later, so hopefully it was just a one off and more about her being fussy than the milk...

did your dr recommend supplements, melly? Or did you just feel it was right? Where do you get yours/what brand are you using?

Thanks, minibump! Maybe it is my way of accepting the formula. In my mind a bit of diversity is good!


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Thanks Mrs k! The milk was fresh, which apparently means lipase wasn't possibly the issue. She nursed later, so hopefully it was just a one off and more about her being fussy than the milk...
> 
> did your dr recommend supplements, melly? Or did you just feel it was right? Where do you get yours/what brand are you using?
> 
> Thanks, minibump! Maybe it is my way of accepting the formula. In my mind a bit of diversity is good!

I'm using pregnacare breastfeeding supplements. Hv said I don't ha e to give lo drops if I take them. They are little expensive, but I found a three for two offer and had a voucher, so it worked out ok and I figure it's only a short term thing.


----------



## Captain

MellyH said:


> My two are on vitamin drops - A, C and D.
> 
> It's gotten realty hot here this week - what are people sleeping their kids in these days? Mine still want their arms wrapped but it's so hot when they're swaddled. :(

I put Catelyn in a sleeper and then swaddle her in a muslin blanket, but it's not that warm here yet. When summer hits I think I'll just leave her in a diaper and the muslin blanket, have you tried this with them?


----------



## MellyH

Yeah last night we just did diaper and muslin and they eventually went to sleep, Clara not until 11:30pm or so though!

My paed recommended the drops for breastfed babies. The brand is TriViSol. They get 1ml/day.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I think my LO may be teething but isn't it to early? But she's showing all the symptoms of it. Drooling puddles and puddles (lol literally though), crying a lot, sucking her hands, nibbling at my clothes, sometimes she doesn't want to eat either. Is anyone else LO's showing these signs?


----------



## Izzie74

dcm_mw12 said:


> I think my LO may be teething but isn't it to early? But she's showing all the symptoms of it. Drooling puddles and puddles (lol literally though), crying a lot, sucking her hands, nibbling at my clothes, sometimes she doesn't want to eat either. Is anyone else LO's showing these signs?

Mine is also doing this. Google dribbling baby. It's another developmental phase. I've started putting bibs on in the house so I don't have to keep changing her clothes!


----------



## Feronia

As Izzie said, it's developmental, not teething related at this stage. DS is doing it now around 2 months and DD did it then, too and as first time parents we thought she was teething. She didn't get her first tooth in until 9 months though!


----------



## Captain

Yep we have that here too! I thought it was the build up to teething, nice to know I wont have to worry about that for a little while!


----------



## Izzie74

When lo was 12 weeks, I got two stretch marks on my belly, today I have two more. I didn't get any during pregnancy and haven't lost any weight since getting back to my pre pregnancy weight some weeks earlier. What is going on?!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Lots of drool and hand chomping here, too!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Oh I'm glad I'm not the only one, our babies are growing up so fast already. I can't believe it, I always look at my daughter and think that. Seems like yesterday when she was just born.


----------



## MellyH

SurpriseBub said:


> Lots of drool and hand chomping here, too!

Yep, here too! Glad to know it's not teething related. Their fists must be really tasty because they can't keep them out of their mouths. :lol:

Mine have been sleeping from the last feed at 10pm to 6am pretty consistently (last night from 8:30pm to 4:45am, yawn!) but naps during the day are pretty inconsistent. Anywhere from 20 minutes to 2 hours. What are everyone's day schedules looking like now?


----------



## SurpriseBub

She wakes up 5-7 and feeds every 3-4 hours... Naps are something we disagree about. She thinks I should hold her while she cat naps on and off at random, I feel she should sleep in her crib or stroller once mid morning and once in the afternoon... So, that is to say no real pattern there ;) 

would any of you consider a beachy vacation with a four month old?


----------



## ttc126

Melly, my ds eats about every two hours and sleeps whenever during the day....No real pattern. But he does have a long stretch of sleep from about 12am to 6 or 7am :) 

Surprise I'd go for it!!!! :) Sounds lovely!


----------



## dcm_mw12

My Dd doesn't really nap through the day anymore, she's really alert. She feeds every 2-3 hours and only naps for an estimated time of 20-30 minutes. When she goes down for bed she sleeps for a full 8 hours.


----------



## savvysaver

The twins usually sleep from around 9:30/10 until 5:30/6 each day then after we feed them we put them back in cribs and they sleep another hour or two. I feed them at 9am, noon, 3pm, 6pm and 8:30pm and they usually take a short nap between 9 and noon and about an hour to two hour nap after the noon feed. Sometimes they take another short nap in the late afternoon. I am shocked they still sleep as much as they do!


----------



## Captain

SurpriseBub said:


> She wakes up 5-7 and feeds every 3-4 hours... Naps are something we disagree about. She thinks I should hold her while she cat naps on and off at random, I feel she should sleep in her crib or stroller once mid morning and once in the afternoon... So, that is to say no real pattern there ;)
> 
> would any of you consider a beachy vacation with a four month old?

We are renting a cabin by the beach next week when the in-laws come into town and making a holiday out of it, go for it!

We've also decided to move off the boat and move to where the work is, booo. We're packing all this week and will be leaving when the in-laws head home after their visit.

Aaaand.. Today is my mother's birthday. Right now ten people are out having a meal for her birthday and my sister is surprising her with tickets to come visit us!! She's so desperate to come see her first granddaughter! Checking my phone every minute for an update lol!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks for the encouragement- looks like we are going for the beach holiday... I can't wait! This is likely our only vacation for the year, so I plan to make the most of it. :) :) :) 

Sorry you are leaving the boat, captain :( hopefully you will enjoy your new digs! Does that mean no more husband away? Hooray for you mum- I'm sure you will love having her over :)


----------



## Captain

It does mean no more hubby being away! Which is the biggest pro for us moving to where the work is! Plus we will be really close to his siste, she is like bouncing off the walls excited right now! 

My sister recorded her getting the tickets, it was so funny! She is so freaking excited right now :haha:

And that's great you're going on a holiday!  Where you planning on going? Enjoy!!


----------



## Izzie74

My lo is not so little anymore. 15lb 7oz! Double plus birth weight in less that 16 weeks, all with my Breastmilk. Proud mummy!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Izzie74 said:


> My lo is not so little anymore. 15lb 7oz! Double plus birth weight in less that 16 weeks, all with my Breastmilk. Proud mummy!

Yayy izzie, that sounds great !


----------



## Captain

Happy mothers day mammas! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Happy Mother's Day Captain! Happy Mother's Day everyone :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Happy Mother's Day!! :) :) :) hug those babies extra tight today!


----------



## 2nd time

Has anyone who is not breastfeeding not had af yet im getting worried


----------



## dcm_mw12

Happy Mother's Day all :)


----------



## MellyH

2nd time, hopefully there is nothing to worry about!

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!!!! Hope you're all being spoiled.


----------



## MissEyre

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!


----------



## Izzie74

Lo is in a cradle at the moment. When do I start to think about putting her in a cot? What are people's experiences of cot v cotbed?


----------



## SurpriseBub

We have used a crib from the start, izzie :) she refuses to nap in there, but sleeps happily in it overnight (I think more to do with it being dark). We went straight for the crib based on both money and space :) 

I think you don't need to change until she is either too big or too active to fit safely in a cradle!


----------



## SurpriseBub

Ps. Is there a difference between a crib and a cot? I was thinking crib is American, cot a British word... but are they actually different?!


----------



## RaspberryK

US crib is the same as UK cot, but here in the UK we have cribs too which are smaller and often rocking or swinging so like a cradle I guess. 
Dd in a small crib at the moment until we move and ds gets a bed and dd will go in his cotbed which ds has been in since 10 weeks. 
I think a lot will depend on if you want more babies and the likely age gaps. 
Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

How many ounces are your LO's drinking. My daughter drinks 5 ounces every 2 hours. Is that normal for a 3 month old, I know every baby is different by her pediatrician wants her to gain more weight since she's going in a curve on the growth chart. Mind you she was born 4lb 6oz at 38 weeks.


----------



## MellyH

Mine are drinking 4-5oz every four hours during the day and going eight hours at night.


----------



## Izzie74

Just had 16 week jabs. Real tears &#55357;&#56868;. Feeding and sleeping since, and fine now. Thank goodness that's over!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Mine have been in a cotbed from day one (or day 8 once we got home) I can't imagine having to transition at this stage x

I have one baby on 7oz and the other on 4-6oz every 3-4 hours and i have one who goes 10 hours over night and one who is up twice, but sometimes only once... he's getting there lol x


----------



## bounceyboo

Have not been on here in ages my little boy goes 3/4hours on 5/6ozs depending on his mood,he will often sleep through the night settles around 9 and will sleep to 5 or like last night he went down at 9 and didn't wake til 630


----------



## Izzie74

SurpriseBub said:


> Ps. Is there a difference between a crib and a cot? I was thinking crib is American, cot a British word... but are they actually different?!

This is what I call a cradle, also called a crib by some. We still have a while in it I think. She slept in a travel cot for the first time this weekend though and loved the extra space!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dcm_mw12

bounceyboo said:


> Have not been on here in ages my little boy goes 3/4hours on 5/6ozs depending on his mood,he will often sleep through the night settles around 9 and will sleep to 5 or like last night he went down at 9 and didn't wake til 630

My LO does has the same exact schedule


----------



## ttc126

So little one got his 4 month checkup today! He's 14lbs 12oz!!!!! :) 

Our pediatrician is retiring :cry: so we saw the new dr that will be taking over. She is nice but said to get him sleeping through the night we could give him rice cereal mixed with his bottle at night. First, I already consider him sleeping through since he's doing a good 6-7 hour stretch every night. Second he doesn't take a bottle. Third, I honestly don't believe rice cereal magically makes babies sleep better! She was also talking to us about starting him on solids and I'm just really not feeling like I want to anytime soon. I already miss our old pediatrician!!!!! He would've said no solids till 6 months and even then only to mess around to get tastes and only closer to a year try to get him to eat more than a couple bites.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Aww, sorry you are losing your pediatrician, ttc!! If you don't like the replacement, you should definitely look around :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc they must be about the only one left who recommends putting rice in bottles! Everywhere is absolutely against this now.My HV doesn't even want me to consider it until 6 month. 

Sam slept from 9pm - 6.15am last night and Ollie slept 9pm-4am back down by 4.30 (after being winded and not retaining any for the first time in a long time!) and slept til 7am - no baby rice here!

4 month check up yesterday - Sam weighs 18lb 4oz and Ollie weighs 15lb 3oz. Possibly putting a referral in to the community pediatrician about Ollie, he has eyes which turn in still (seeing GP first about that) and is also not babbling or giggling yet, so he's a little behind. Hopefully nothing to worry about but hopefully won't be long before he catches up x


----------



## ttc126

Aww shells hopefully it's nothing to worry about with Ollie. Every baby goes at their own pace. And wow I can't believe how big they are! They sure are growing!!!!! :) 

And yes I was totally shocked she'd recommend the rice cereal! We will definitely not be doing that. For example little guy last ate at 11pm and wasn't up till 7am! That's sleeping through to me!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ttc that is absolutely sleeping through in my book too!

Thanks i'm sure ollie is fine, it's difficult having 2 at exactly the same age i try really hard not to compare as they are individuals and up until now sam has been 2 weeks ahead of ollie in everything until now and the gap is just too big to ignore x


----------



## Feronia

Yesterday at baby yoga I forgot to take off my socks and fell while holding DS
. :( Thankfully I landed mostly on my elbow and knee, but he did hit his head slightly. I took him to a walk in clinic next door just to be sure, and thankfully he's fine but agggh, so stressful! :(

In other news, he weighs 14.6 lbs (6.62 kg) and is 25 inches long (65.5 cm) and he's only 2.5 months! He rolled over for the first time yesterday to stare at a nearby girl baby. :haha: He's soooo much bigger than my daughter was!

ttc126, I would absolutely switch pediatricians. He sounds awful and not up-to-date with the evidence.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks feronia. I'm just not sure what to think. I mean maybe she's just unsure of herself? But I feel like no dr ever will be able to fill the shoes of our retired pediatrician!!!! I think maybe I'll give the new Dr another try for his 6 month checkup and if there is anything else that seems off to me I will have to look around. Sadly there aren't many options with our insurance :( 

So sorry about your fall as well!!!! So glad you both were ok! Sounds like Oberon is doing really well! growing like a champ and meeting milestones early :)


Shells, I think you're doing an awesome job! I think it's amazing you can handle twins!


----------



## MellyH

Shells, I have the same difficulty not comparing them!! Hugo has been a few weeks ahead of Clara at almost everything so far (except she was first to sleep through by five days :lol: ).


----------



## SurpriseBub

The twins I nannied were like that all the way along- one reached almost all the milestones a good couple of weeks before the other. They are both happy, healthy girls. For them it seems like the difference in their personalities was a big factor. I am sure I would compare them too if I had twins! I hope your Ollie starts closing the gap :hugs:

How good is your babies' neck control? Mine has always hated tummy time and just face planted/cried when we have tried! Now she is 3.5 months and still not great on holding her head up. I'm not worried, as she is improving... but curious as to how your babies are doing on that front?


----------



## MellyH

Hugo has always been very strong, he can hold his head up almost indefinitely long now. Clara is not too far behind but she still gets the wobbles if she goes for too long.


----------



## Izzie74

Yes, my lo holds her head steady almost always now. She does tummy time everyday, but only likes it in short bursts. I have to distract her so she forgets what she is doing, so we do five minutes two or three times a day. Stacking cups worked brilliantly today as she was stretching to see the top!


----------



## dcm_mw12

My daughter loves doing tummy time, I'm surprised that she does


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ladies. Looks like something we need to just keep an eye on... I think she just isn't that motivated/interested, which is why it isn't worrying to me just yet. :)


----------



## ttc126

surprise, two things.... first, our retired pediatrician who I LOVED always said if babies hate tummy time just don't do it. He said it only speeds up rolling over by a few weeks and in the grand scheme of things it's nothing to worry with. Second....

ds1 hated it. He didn't roll over until the day before his 4 month bday. ds2 loves tummy time and rolled over a week before he turned 4 months. 

you're right not to worry. if there were any huge developmental concerns I think you'd see other signs and honestly it's not like you see the average 2 year old not be able to roll over ;) Don't stress they all catch up :) :hug:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Thanks, ttc! I think we just realised recently that she is a bit behind the norm. She is improving for sure- will be interested to see what the pediatrician advises if she isn't rolling by 4 months. I do think it is more about motivation than ability! I just ordered a special tummy time mat ($20... Nothing too OTT!) it would be nice if she liked that. 

Great.. Now I miss your retired pediatrician, too!


----------



## Izzie74

My lo has the snuffles. Not enough to need medicine, but sneezing and blocked nose. Any recommendations?


----------



## Izzie74

Met a mum today whose lo is younger than mine - 31/2 months. He is already on baby rice? I guess that is right for them and don't want to judge, but I was going with weaning at 6 months, or closer to it?


----------



## ttc126

izzie, have you tried baby saline drops? My oldest got his first cold at 5 months and we did the saline drops and it cleared right up :) 

We are weaning after 6 months too. I have a feeling we'll wait till close to 7 months though like I did with my first.

Surprise, you'll have to let us know how she likes the mat :) Sounds cute :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I am shocked when people wean so early these days, DD is 15/16 weeks (I forget), and she is absolutely no where near ready. 

As for rolling/tummy time, she sometimes naps on her front but hates it when awake, in fact hates laying down full stop so she never/very rarely gets put on the floor so I have no idea if she could or not. I am not worried in the slightest, surprise I wouldn't think your LO is behind. In any case they aren't babes for long, I am not one for encouraging them to grow up too quickly. 


xx

xx


----------



## Captain

Okay, trying to keep this from being an in-law rant but here goes...

How much are you comfortable with other people (as in, family members) doing things with your babies?

The reason behind this question is that my in-laws (DH sister and her kids, both adults) are visiting and one or two things have made me a little uncomfortable. 

First, they asked me if I still had the baby wrap to wear her. I bought one and Catelyn hates it, so I took it back. DH's neice (an adult) said she wanted to wear her while she was here. I've never even heard of anyone except the parents wearing babies (maybe things like nannies of course) luckily I had the excuse of not having it any more so issue avoided. I still thought it was a bit odd though.

Then there was bath time. We don't have a bath so I haven't been able to take her in with me. This week on holidays we all stayed at a rented cabin which had a bath in our on-suite, so I got to take her in with me and found it a really intimate bonding experienc! This evening the neice "called shotgun" on giving her a bath, which I didn't really mind as I'd expected it to be in the sink we now have in our hotel room. DH missed this conversation so when she mentioned it to him later on this evening he said he thought that I was taking her in the bath with me again, then she said that she would do that instead of bathing her in the sink? Thankfully she ended up being bathed in the sink but it still rubbed me the wrong way?

Then her brother, he constantly takes the stroller at every opportunity. We were at a museum today and I literally let go for one second to brush my hair out of my face and he took it and started walking with her! And then he did it again while I was holding onto it!! If we go anywhere with them they insist on feeding, changing and pushing her! 

I'm glad they love her and have taken such a shine to her but really some of this week has just been plain weird!

Sorry this turned into such a long rant.. I'm sitting here in the bathroom after the bath incident and feel like I need to vent! Someone please tell me I'm not just full of crazy new mom hormones?!


----------



## ttc126

captain, don't worry! you aren't just hormonal! I think it is odd! oh man even if one of my sisters wanted to wear my lo I'd be a little weirded out. And we're VERY close! I was cringing reading about the bath time incident. yikes you poor thing. It's tough but I think you should establish some boundaries. Maybe if someone takes the stroller say "hey that really freaks me out!" Or stuff like the bath say "we've decided that only dh and I will bathe her." My mil was constantly being so weird with wanting to change ds1's diaper. I finally said "you know dh and I decided we're not comfortable with others changing him." ugh you poor thing I really feel for you!


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't think you have anything to worry about, i expect that they are trying to spend as much time as possible with her and also give you a break. I do understand how it would make you feel though and anyone other than the parents IN the bath is odd, giving a bath is fine imo. 
Xx


----------



## savvysaver

Captain, vent away! I would feel like some of the things are weird too like wearing her or giving her a bath. But I think maybe they are just trying you give you a bit of a break by pushing her stroller, feeding and changing her. If you feel uncomfortable maybe try to say something to them.
I have a hard time with others because I like how I do things and sometimes feel like others don't do things right...or I have to correct them, like how to feed the babies because of their reflux. So I have a hard time letting others "help" because I feel like they will do things wrong. Except for changing diapers...if someone wants to help change diapers, I get excited! 
I hope things get better for you. How much longer are they visiting?


----------



## Feronia

I wouldn't want someone going in the bath with my baby, but depending on the person wearing would be okay. I'm in a big local babywearing group and people frequently wear one another's babies. Your personal comfort matters though, so if you don't like it, it's totally fair! 

My best advice with in-laws is to speak up! On our trip in December, FIL kept trying to put DD on his lap when she didn't want to. She'd be crying and he'd try to force her, which was NOT OKAY! I kept ranting to DH about all of this, but I felt so much better when I actually talked to both FIL and MIL about how they were acting.


----------



## MellyH

I would think the bath thing was weird, but I have happily let my mother and sister wear one of the twins - if for no other reason than its hard for me to wear them both!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Captain i'm with you on all counts there lol But I am one neurotic mother! I've been like it from day one and even my sister kissing my boys - i hate it! She is my sister not even an in-law lol I am very over protective and jealous of anyone doing anything with my babies (unhealthy.. maybe? I don't care!) I'm getting better, slowly! I rarely let anyone push my pram other than DH, my mum i'm not too bad with. I don't even like mum changing nappies. 

I don't know weather it's because i want to savor every last second of this as this is the only time i will have babies( i'm sure anyone with an interest in psychology will be analyzing all this lol) They have lots of contact with family, i'm fine with them holding them and even feeding them now (that took some time too lol) There is no way on this earth i would let anyone else wear one of mine (not that we baby wear my back wouldn't take it).

As for baby rolling over... mine at 4 month old do not roll over yet, that bit i'm not worried about, they have plenty of time on the floor playing with the play gym and they wriggle and can move around in circles lol


----------



## ttc126

shells, you and I are the same! I thought with my first I didn't want other people doing things because I had such a traumatic delivery. But ds2 birth couldn't have been more relaxed and I'm the same with him.

Kind of an odd question, but has anyone looked back and realized they might have had postpartum depression after #1, but didn't realize until after #2 was born? I really really think I had ppd after my first but didn't realize it until now that everything has been so much nicer after ds2 got here. I just had uncontrollable rage, everything was overwhelming, I cried everyday, worried constantly...I didn't get help at the time because I.thought it was just hormones or normal after giving birth. also I wasn't suicidal and thought I'd need to be to really have ppd. This time sure I have mood swings here and there but nothing like last time. 
I was thinking I wish I got help. but I can't be the only one this happened to. anyone else?


----------



## dcm_mw12

Omg ladies, serious question. Do any of you ever feel "phantom kicks" feels like a baby is kicking from inside. I was reading up on it & someone says it could be uterine spasms or something called (forgot the name) but it's something I'm going to bring up at my next doctors appt. just wondering if any other ladies experienced the same thing?


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes ttc looking back I wonder if I had ppd last time around. Xx


----------



## Monzter79

Captain, I'm not a neurotic mother.. No more so than anyone else. ;-) BUT- Dare somebody to take my stroller with my baby and walk off. Invasive, rude, and disrespectful. And they'd hear from me! 

It's one thing to be helpful and quite another to swoop in and try to play house with my baby. I let family sit down and hold my baby.. Make faces, play a bit. They can ASK to help me with a change or dressing etc. Or I'll let them know if I want help. But my kid isn't public property and nobody needs to be taking liberties without deferring to mama. That's just what's up. 

I've had to be pretty blunt here and there. I just blame it on hormones or being a nervous FTM. People forget about boundaries with the excitement of a new baby... Sometimes u gotta lay it on em! ;-)


----------



## SurpriseBub

The bath thing is completely bizarre, captain! It is sweet she is interested and sort of wanting to be as close as possible... but that is WAY too close! 

To be honest, I think I have pnd now (or more like post natal anxiety). I was doing better, but have been a ball of stress and tears this weekend. My poor husband. I feel like I haven't been myself, have been overly stressed and worried from pretty early pregnancy to now.


----------



## Feronia

dcm_mw12 said:


> Omg ladies, serious question. Do any of you ever feel "phantom kicks" feels like a baby is kicking from inside. I was reading up on it & someone says it could be uterine spasms or something called (forgot the name) but it's something I'm going to bring up at my next doctors appt. just wondering if any other ladies experienced the same thing?

Yes! I did after my first when I was about a year postpartum. Lasted about a month then went away. It was super weird, but made me remember what it was like to feel baby kicks. :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Feronia said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies, serious question. Do any of you ever feel "phantom kicks" feels like a baby is kicking from inside. I was reading up on it & someone says it could be uterine spasms or something called (forgot the name) but it's something I'm going to bring up at my next doctors appt. just wondering if any other ladies experienced the same thing?
> 
> Yes! I did after my first when I was about a year postpartum. Lasted about a month then went away. It was super weird, but made me remember what it was like to feel baby kicks. :)Click to expand...

 Oh my goodness I'm so happy I'm not the only one, I was beginning to think I was crazy or something. I was started to think I was pregnant again (but I know I couldn't be because I haven't been with anyone since I gave birth & plus I've been bleeding since the day after my daughter was born (sorry if tmi)


----------



## MellyH

Surprise, please talk to someone (your GP, midwife, etc) if you think you have PNA. :hugs:

My two have started doing little baby crunches, like they are trying to sit up. It's so cute!


----------



## ttc126

SurpriseBub said:


> The bath thing is completely bizarre, captain! It is sweet she is interested and sort of wanting to be as close as possible... but that is WAY too close!
> 
> To be honest, I think I have pnd now (or more like post natal anxiety). I was doing better, but have been a ball of stress and tears this weekend. My poor husband. I feel like I haven't been myself, have been overly stressed and worried from pretty early pregnancy to now.

surprise, please please call your dr. I had no idea it didn't have to feel like I was going crazy. You don't have to feel anxious over leaving the house or like every decision is so major that you can't even make a simple choice. I really wish someone would've told me to call my dr. I struggled with feeling crazy for way too long and now looking back I realize things could've been so much nicer for me and my first born. :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

I am going to call tomorrow. I don't think I have a terrible case, but I haven't felt like myself for pretty much a year now. It is funny you brought this up now- I called my mum on Friday night and we talked about it. The plan is to call tomorrow and see when I can get an appt. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MellyH

No worries, Feb15 bumpers gotta watch out for each other! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Captain

Thank you all so much for the replies!! Made me feel so much better about the way I was feeling.

The in-laws left Sunday evening after helping us pack and we left the boat and the island Sunday evening for our move. We'll arrive at the in-laws place tomorrow morning where we'll stay with them for about two weeks until we get the keys to our apartment.

We been in hotels for over a week now, and the week before that was constant packing. It'll be nice to relax at the in-laws place for a while but it's still not home. I just want to get to our apartment now, buy our furniture and have a place to finally call home.

The post about playing house with baby was spot on. At their home, DH's neice will lay in bed and her mother will take their dog in to her for cuddles in the morning (she's an adult, remember) and one morning at the cabin she even called her mother from the bed and asked her to bring Catelyn in to her! Ugh. I can't wait to lock that door to the apartment and it just be the three of us!!


----------



## MellyH

Argh, Captain, it would be hard not to say something!

Speaking of guests, my mother is about to head back to Australia after three months of staying with us to help care for the twins. I will miss her (and her extra pair of hands!) so much :( I go back to work in 2.5 weeks and my husband will be home over the summer. His family will be helping out over the summer - his sister arrives for five days the day after my mum leaves, then a few days after she goes his aunt arrives for 10 days, then a couple of days before his aunt leaves his mother arrives for three weeks, then his dad arrives for a month. I know my husband has just put up with my mother for three months, and I know I will really appreciate all the help, but it is starting to feel like we will never have the house to ourselves again.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I could not have all those people in and out of my house, not even my own mother for anywhere near that long! If i get visitors for more than a couple of hours i'm ready for them to leave! That is often why i go out and visit/meet people out because then when i've had enough i can leave lol


----------



## MellyH

Are you managing at home just on your own shells?? I can't imagine it! There is so much to do even when they're finally asleep. :lol: Let alone feeding them and getting them to sleep!!


----------



## SurpriseBub

I love being home with her, but it does get lonely when you only have a very small person for company! I'm sure it will be tough to be back at work and have visitors, melly. Hopefully they will be helpful and relieve some stress- at least you know there will be loving arms there to hold a crying baby! Then you can come home for all the evening cuddles :) lots of luck with going back to work. Let us know how the transition goes.

I saw my OB today, and that was definitely a positive. I love being a mum, and hope I can start to be a less anxious one! I guess if you think 'maybe I should call', then you probably should- nobody will make you say anything/do anything/take meds etc unless you want. I am also super thankful to have the good kind of care lots of women lack in this world :) I should also say how thankful I have been to have found this board. Having no family around, and no pregnant friends, you have all been very appreciated :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Aww :hug: Surprise!!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

MellyH said:


> Are you managing at home just on your own shells?? I can't imagine it! There is so much to do even when they're finally asleep. :lol: Let alone feeding them and getting them to sleep!!

yes hun, DH went back to work 12 days after getting home and he's out the house from 6.30-6.30 and i've been on my own everyday since lol Dh went away for 4 days when they were 4 weeks old and he goes away regularly at weekends. I did all the night feeds on my own once he went back to work, only very occasionally did i have to wake him to help. Sam is sleeping through the night now and Ollie wakes around 2ish-4ish for a feed, but we struggle with winding when he's sleepy so he can then be restless until it's time to get up. From around 5.30am if he hasn't winded properly he often ends up in bed with us just so he doesn't disturb Sam.


----------



## savvysaver

After 7+ weeks in the hospital and then the nanny moving in with us for almost 3 months I am glad that it is just me, my husband and the girls now. I have things figured out and have a pretty good routine. I find I am more relaxed and not as stressed now that the nanny is gone. I really do miss having someone to chat with during the day, I have the tv on all day and sing and talk with the babies.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I do miss conversation sometimes i must admit lol I talk to the boys and they love it Sam 'talks' back to you and is very enthusiastic (i mean loud) lol I'm still waiting on Ollie 'talking' back but he smiles and is very engaged. I have the TV on all day and we sing too, well i attempt to but they don't seem to mind lol x


----------



## MellyH

LOL. I'm glad you guys have it worked out. I am beginning to think all the family help we have lined up in the summer is overkill but we will see :lol:

Hugo rolled front to back the other day! It was very exciting. :lol: Clara has done it once as well a few weeks ago but her arms were under her as I had just rolled her over so I think it was a fluke.


----------



## Izzie74

Struggling at the moment. It's a week until the anniversary of my sons birth. He was born sleeping almost two years ago. Can't stop thing about him, missing him. Then feel guilty as I have my very much loved little girl now and wouldn't have her if he had lived. Next week is half term here and almost all our clubs stop, so in a difficult week there will be few distractions. Dreading it already and trying to make plans with friends to fill the time. Sorry to moan. I have plenty if people to support me, thank goodness, but still will be on my own for most of the day.


----------



## ttc126

Izzie, we were due around the same time and I remember when you lost your precious little boy. I'm so sorry. I will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh Izzie, I'm so so sorry :hugs: I hope you are coping well. You can love both your children, and shouldn't feel guilty for missing your son. It doesn't mean you don't love and appreciate your daughter. :hugs: so sorry you have been through something that should never ever happen.


----------



## MellyH

Izzie, I just saw this this morning and it made me think of you and your rainbow baby just now:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/78418625/sending-mommy-her-rainbow-pregnancy?ref=listing-shop-header-1


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thinking of you Izzie xx


----------



## Captain

We've been at the in-laws since Tuesday morning. Poor Catelyn has been teething since Wednesday and has what looks like eczema on her arm. 

DH has been out of town for a couple of days, he saw our new apartment in the city we're moving to last night, and got a job there this morning which is all good. But I've really needed him and the car here this week. I can't wait until he gets home in a couple of hours. Looks like we'll need to find a drop in clinic to get some cream for this rash. Being in a new city is so stressful!


----------



## Izzie74

Thanks everyone. Having put my feelings out there, I've had two very good days. Took pressure off myself, relaxed, put TV on in background, which I usually don't do when DH is out, we lay out in the garden, met friends and went for walks. It's still hard, but I'm feeling more positive again. :hugs:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Lo turned 4 months today, oh how the time is flying.


----------



## Izzie74

dcm_mw12 said:


> Lo turned 4 months today, oh how the time is flying.

Brilliant! Time really is flying isn't it? Guess because life is so full on since the babies arrived.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Izzie74 said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Lo turned 4 months today, oh how the time is flying.
> 
> Brilliant! Time really is flying isn't it? Guess because life is so full on since the babies arrived.Click to expand...

Yes I'm so happy but sad she has to get her 4 month shots tomorrow. Last time she got shots she was crying for 2 days.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww shots :( Hopefully they aren't so bad this time. Mine are four months old today! And they celebrated by sleeping from 8pm to 7:30am, with a dream feed at 10pm.


----------



## Izzie74

That's great Melly, my lo is still waking three times between 7-7, but the feed times are getting shorter and I'm getting more sleep. This is a big improvement for her. Last week it was four times and many weeks before that .... every two hours! Please let's not go back to that!


----------



## dcm_mw12

MellyH said:


> Awwww shots :( Hopefully they aren't so bad this time. Mine are four months old today! And they celebrated by sleeping from 8pm to 7:30am, with a dream feed at 10pm.

She's been really whiny, I haven't given her any medicine and I'm not planning on to unless it gets worse or he runs a fever

I know your happy that your LO's sleep for that long :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Vulnerable fact: please tell me I'm not the only mom who feels like this...but sometimes I feel like I've got my son figured out. The next day I feel like I know nothing and that I've been doing everything wrong, and I've already had 4 months to figure it out. I feel like I should have figured it out by now.


----------



## MellyH

Definitely some things work one day and don't work the next day. Like tonight it is 8:40pm and they are both wide awake in their bassinets on either side of our bed. Whereas last night they were fast asleep at this point. Little beggars!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

My struggle has mainly been nursing him. I'm still paranoid if he is gaining fast enough, so I think I offer the boob too often instead of letting him get hungry. But then he will go a really long time it seems before he acts hungry and it makes me more nervous. So, I just battle with my thoughts of what's the right thing to do because nursing is like a battle more than a bonding experience when I'm offering the boob too much. My MIL showed me DH's growth chart as a baby and it seems DS is growing exactly the same as he did at least...


----------



## MellyH

Is the paediatrician worried??


----------



## RaspberryK

Wnt2beAMom don't worry, you can't offer the breast too much, if they don't want it then they will let you know and they can't be over fed! I don't believe they should get hungry, they should have whatever takes their fancy and whenever they ask. 
It's their main meals, drinks, snacks and comfort all in one so if you think about how often you would get one of those things for yourself and the varying levels of how much you would have them in different days it's just the same. 
To be honest my strategy has always been to offer a feed for every little cue, all crying etc and if it's not fixed by that then try other things. 
Sometimes I'll offer and there will be fussing so I'll wind, nappy change and offer again. Then I'll try rocking if she's tired or playing if she's bored. 
Xx


----------



## MissEyre

Is anyone's LO experiencing sleep issues? Brooklynn was sleeping so well and then overnight she turned into a cranky overtired sleepy mess that wakes up 5-6 times a night. I've been looking into the Wonder Weeks and 4 month sleep regression, and it sounds like that might be what's happening. I'm putting LO down much earlier now to see if it helps. I miss sleep.


----------



## ttc126

Yes MissEyre, Jude's been the same. He finally seems to be coming out of it after 3 weeks of waking multiple times a night. I transitioned him into more of a sleep schedule and have been offering him a feed every 45 minutes to an hour from 4pm till he goes down at 7:30pm. That has seemed to help a lot and he's now waking at 11:30 for a feed and at 5:30 before being up for the day at 7. Give it a couple weeks and I'm sure she will settle back into a good sleep routine. :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

MellyH said:


> Is the paediatrician worried??

She didn't seem worried, but I haven't seen her for over a month now. He gets his shots in a week so he will get weighed and stuff then. I'm starting to think it's just genetics because he poops and pees a lot, but just seems small like his daddy was.



RaspberryK said:


> Wnt2beAMom don't worry, you can't offer the breast too much, if they don't want it then they will let you know and they can't be over fed! I don't believe they should get hungry, they should have whatever takes their fancy and whenever they ask.
> It's their main meals, drinks, snacks and comfort all in one so if you think about how often you would get one of those things for yourself and the varying levels of how much you would have them in different days it's just the same.
> To be honest my strategy has always been to offer a feed for every little cue, all crying etc and if it's not fixed by that then try other things.
> Sometimes I'll offer and there will be fussing so I'll wind, nappy change and offer again. Then I'll try rocking if she's tired or playing if she's bored.
> Xx

Thanks RaspberryK. I guess I'll just keep doing what I've been doing then. I pretty much offer him a feed every time he cries, but he doesn't usually want it.


----------



## dcm_mw12

How is everyone? I know that everyone has to be busy these days, I know I have.


----------



## MellyH

I am back at work. Boooooooo. Although it's not as hard being away from them as I feared (what kind of monster am I?!). Pumping takes up so much time though, four times a day at work!


----------



## RaspberryK

Busy is an understatement! 

Melly - not at all, I imagine many women go to work just for a rest and adult conversation. 

Xx


----------



## SurpriseBub

Yep- very busy here too. I am really enjoying having a 4 month old. It is so fun to see her take in the world. 

It is great you are enjoying being back at work, melly! I can very much understand enjoying the adult world. Sounds like you have the best of both worlds in many ways. :flower:


----------



## SurpriseBub

Awwww it is so quiet on here now! I hope everyone is busy enjoying these beautiful Feb(ish) babies!! 

I'm curious about what advice you are getting/what you are doing about toothbrushing? We saw the pediatrician yesterday and he said it wasn't necessary before one, but we could wipe with water (or a finger brush and water) "if we wanted". I'm not comfortable with the idea of not brushing (ie. Sugar in milk and solids when the time comes), so think we will gently brush with a tiny bit of toothpaste (once teeth appear). I've never heard of anyone not brushing at all before! 

Just curious about what you do/will do/have done/been advised? :flower:


----------



## Izzie74

We were told to brush as soon as teeth appear. I e en saw advice somewhere about rubbing gums with wet cloth,but I don't do that. I will definitely be brushing with soft brush and baby toothpaste at the first signs of teeth. Think they need to get in the ha it of daily brushing straightaway.


----------



## Izzie74

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/looking-after-your-infants-teeth.aspx

This page is useful for tooth care advice. 

Where do you live surprisebub? I'm surprised that you were told to wait.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Izzie74 said:


> We were told to brush as soon as teeth appear. I e en saw advice somewhere about rubbing gums with wet cloth,but I don't do that. I will definitely be brushing with soft brush and baby toothpaste at the first signs of teeth. Think they need to get in the ha it of daily brushing straightaway.

I had read about wiping gums, too. We haven't done that. So, I was surprised by the doctor's advice. I think like you, we will do a gentle brush on each tooth that appears.

We are in the U.S. Not sure if it is general advice here, or just our doctor's opinion! I have agreed with his view on pretty much everything except this.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hi Everyone,
It sure is quiet on here lately....
I was wondering if anyone has like no sex drive? My dh has been very understanding but sometimes I don't even want to kiss him more than a peck. I'm afraid to get pregnant again (but I haven't got a period yet) and I can tell I just tense up when we try to do it. 
I'm also feeling a little PPD I think :(
My friend had her baby 3 weeks ago and I keep comparing her little guy to the way my son was. There is like nothing similar to what I experienced and it makes me question EVERYTHING I did looking after him. And things i do now with him. It makes me want to go back in time so bad. Even go back and change how his birth turned out. So many "what ifs" run through my mind, it drives me crazy! I keep watching videos of when he was first born and rereading my journal and even reading old text messages to try and remember those days.
Tonight I got really emotional nursing my son and wanting to stop him from growing up so fast because I feel like I already forget so much.
Does anyone else feel like this? Could it be PPD or just normal reminiscing?


----------



## Izzie74

I love looking back at old photos and seeing how my lo is changing and growing. I know what you mean about analysing how you are and what you are doing. I've decided that as long as I feel I'm doing the best I can at the given time then I can't do more. Some days I may do or cope less well than others, but just do what I can. There is no point looking back being disappointed. Try taking pictures of activities, smiles and new outfits etc so you can look back at positive things and see how well you are actually doing. Being a mum is the most amazing thing, but it is certainly the hardest thing that I have EVER done!


----------



## savvysaver

I look through all of the twins pictures while I pump...it is amazing how fast they are changing. I also keep a journal, some days I don't write much but it is fun to look back and read everything since I already forgot stuff. I also take a picture everyday, if I open a new toy or they do something new like roll over I take a million pictures. Tomorrow it will be one year since the ultrasound when I found out they were twins so I will take their picture with the ultrasound photos. I might go a little overboard with pictures but I always found they bring back all the memories.


----------



## SurpriseBub

I'm sorry you are going through this, wnt2be. It does sound like it could be ppd... the reason I say that is because you mention it yourself, and you are best placed to know! If you are concerned, talk to your oh, mum, friend, your doctor :flower: having a baby is AMAZING! But it can also be overwhelming. I think looking back on your efforts in a negative light could be more to do with how you feel now, if you know what I mean? You clearly love your baby and would have done the best you could at the time... that is all we can try to do! Feeling anxious now makes it easy to doubt what you have done earlier. :flower: 

I'm 50% excited as baby grows and 50% nostalgic and in disbelief. I do miss my teeny tiny newborn, but also am so impressed when she does something new! I'm in shock to think solid foods are only a few weeks off. Try to enjoy now- your baby is still a little baby. Enjoy the smiles/babbling and things that he can do now (and didn't as a newborn!). In a year or two pictures from now will seem so little. I guess we can miss the past, but don't let that take your enjoyment out of the present. 

I hope you feel better about things :flower: and don't doubt yourself- you've got this and your baby loves you!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks Ladies!
I definitely agree with what you have said. 
I feel like you've really said what I needed to hear, because I know I'm putting in so much effort and doing the best that I can. So much so that I become critical of what I did in the past. Even though I was doing the best I could do back then too!
So I'll remember what you've said when I'm feeling this way again and try to live in the moment more because time is just going too damn fast! :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

It is so easy to do... Hindsight is 20/20!! Glad you are feeling better- enjoy your baby. :) :) :) I wasted far too much time being anxious.


----------



## MellyH

Wnt2be, if you're at all worried, go talk to someone and get properly assessed. There are also quizzes online for you to ask yourself some questions, like https://www.babycenter.com/5_could-you-have-postpartum-depression-ppd_10351692.bc

One of the best things about twins for a new mum, in my opinion, is seeing two babies react differently to the same parenting!! Shows you that you're not doing anything dramatically wrong! :lol:


----------



## molly86

Hi ladies. I'm not actually part of this group. I was due in early March but baby arrived end of February. So I've been reading your posts quite a bit. I feel like I've struggled a lot since my boy arrived. It seems like some of you have struggled to so its nice to know I'm not alone. I think my main problem is dh lost his job. He's currently doing temp work but it's a few hours away. So he only comes home at weekends. He has just got a permanent job, which he will start in a month or so, but it's about a 5 hour drive from where we live now. So we are all moving. I have lived in the same town all my life so I'm scared about moving and raising my boy with no family or friends around us to help. Not quite sure why I'm posting this here. Just wanted to vent to some other ladies with babies the same age as my boy. You all seem a lovely group!


----------



## Izzie74

Hi Molly, Welcome to the group.
If you know where you are going to be going, you can start online searching children's centres for their summer timetables, libraries for their rhyme times and mums net /net mums for their what's on boards. I'm sure moving away must be very daunting. I have found having a baby has given me new found confidence. When you go to places, people are interested to know about your lo and you have an instant conversation.
Good luck with your move and keep us updated on your adventures.


----------



## maisie78

Hi everyone. It has been way too long since I have been in here (as is obvious from my siggy, I can't even remember how to change it oops!). There are those of you on our FB group that I keep up to date with and I'll do my best to catch up with your news but I hope you are all doing well. 

I have to say I have found the transition from one to two extremely tough. I am so grateful that my oh works from home because without him I don't think we could have done it. My daughter is still not walking although is doing really well despite her disability and Caelan has proven to be a bit of a Velcro baby. Seriously I cannot put this child down without him squealing like I have murdered him &#55357;&#56883; The house is a tip most of the time because I literally can't get a thing done. He is also a pretty bad sleeper so all in all I have been struggling with PND but I am feeling a little more in control this week. I do think that part of the reason I have struggled is seeing the things that Caelan does so easily that Gabriella struggled and still struggles with. But saying that he is a gorgeous boy. He looks so like his Daddy especially some of his expressions. He is very funny and he adores his big sister even if she finds him a little annoying lol.

He is still breastfed and completely refuses bottles and dummies. We can get him to take an oz or 2 of expressed milk from a syringe if I have to be away for longer than 3 hours which has only happened twice but otherwise he's all about the boob &#55357;&#56841; We will be doing blw so another 5 weeks assuming he is sat up independently and we will make a start. He has started to really take an interest and try to grab what we are eating. 

So that's us. I will really try to read back on your updates so I hope you are all ok.

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi molly! Welcome :flower: I can see why you are scared to move with a small baby. I think the advice to look for groups ahead of time is great! And good news is that you aren't that far away- hopefully you can still see people from your home town. I have moved a few times... it is tough in some ways, but also fun and exciting to find new places/people/things to do. Good luck!

hi maisie! Welcome back :hugs: so sorry it has been tough for you. Though happy to hear you are also feeling better :) it must be a lot to have two little ones, and especially so when one has extra needs. It is kind of cute she finds him annoying...! I think my older brother can almost acknowledge I exist now :haha: take care of yourself as well as your little ones :) sorry that your little man won't take a dummy/bottle. Have you tried a few different ones? As you say, good job solids are just around the corner. :) I hope things keep looking up for you- your little man is so sweet!!!


What foods are everyone starting with? Unless she pushes us we will wait until she is 6 months. Then food #1 will be carrot puree. :)


----------



## MellyH

Lol maisie, 60 weeks pregnant, can you imagine?

Molly, oof, you've had a tough time of it :( Hopefully you can start anew!


----------



## Izzie74

We're going with carrot too! In the last week she has become really interested in Watching us eating and wants to get involved. I am waiting til 6 months as well, but when she is soooo interested it's really hard not to give her something to try! I think I may try soft carrot sticks for blw instead of purée, but I haven't quite decided yet!


----------



## RaspberryK

Welcome Molly, give me a pm if you want to join the Facebook group it's a secret group so no one can see you are in it or even search for it. 

It's so hectic here as a newly single mother but it's not as hard as I thought. Yet. 

Xx


----------



## molly86

Izzie74 said:


> Hi Molly, Welcome to the group.
> If you know where you are going to be going, you can start online searching children's centres for their summer timetables, libraries for their rhyme times and mums net /net mums for their what's on boards. I'm sure moving away must be very daunting. I have found having a baby has given me new found confidence. When you go to places, people are interested to know about your lo and you have an instant conversation.
> Good luck with your move and keep us updated on your adventures.

I have had a look online. Seems there are a few children's centres in the town. So I'm sure there will be plenty for us to. I'm quite a shy person so when I do things now I go with a friend or my sister in law who have babies a similar age. I'm scared of going on my own the first time. I know that's silly. I'm going have to be more confident.


----------



## molly86

RaspberryK said:


> Welcome Molly, give me a pm if you want to join the Facebook group it's a secret group so no one can see you are in it or even search for it.
> 
> It's so hectic here as a newly single mother but it's not as hard as I thought. Yet.
> 
> Xx

I'm not actually on Facebook. I know must be the only 28 year old in the world not on there! Probably should sign up now we're moving though, guess it'll be a good way to stay in touch with people. Sorry to hear your a single mum. Does babies dad still see your little one?


----------



## RaspberryK

molly86 said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Molly, give me a pm if you want to join the Facebook group it's a secret group so no one can see you are in it or even search for it.
> 
> It's so hectic here as a newly single mother but it's not as hard as I thought. Yet.
> 
> Xx
> 
> I'm not actually on Facebook. I know must be the only 28 year old in the world not on there! Probably should sign up now we're moving though, guess it'll be a good way to stay in touch with people. Sorry to hear your a single mum. Does babies dad still see your little one?Click to expand...

I have to say I don't like Facebook as much as I used to due to all of the things that get shared but it's easy to stay in touch that way. 

He was fairly unreliable to start with he's getting marginally better, it doesn't bother baby but DS will be 4 in September and he gets very upset and misses him. 
Xx


----------



## ttc126

hey everyone :)

welcome Molly! I'm not on fb either so you're not quite the only one haha :) 


Raspberry, I'm sorry to hear you've been going through such a tough time. But I'm glad it's not as difficult as you thought.

My little guy is doing great! Still a bad sleeper but he's a great nurser :) My older guy is doing ok too. But he's so clumsy and active, he ended up with 6 stitches in his head last week. I feel like I'm getting so many grey hairs from his toddlerhood!

hope you all are doing great :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi ttc! Glad to hear you are doing well :) your poor, little toddler- I'm sure getting the stitches was exciting for him at least! :haha: sounds like he will keep you on your toes ;) 

Big hugs, raspberry :hugs: so sorry to hear your news, though it sounds like you are being a real super mum :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks guys, in a strange way it's been easier in some respect. Over 2 months now and only one really bad day. Xx


----------



## Captain

Hi all!

Haven't been on in a while, it's been a crazy few weeks! I don't even remember the last time I was on or the last update I gave, so sorry if any of this is repeated! 

We have moved into our new apartment in our new city! It took a while for us to get some furniture, and we still need a few more things, but it's really coming along and starting to feel like home. We found an amazing community center locally and took Catelyn to a group at the library there where I met a very nice lady roughly the same age with a little February baby too! So nice to have made a friend so quickly, we're taking them on a little play date to the swimming pool soon!

I have applied to the local university, I thought the course was part time so DH could mind LO while I went some evenings, but I then found out I can do it online which is _perfect_. If I'm accepted, I will be starting Business Administration/Human Resources Management in September! I'm so excited. Getting this qualification is our ticket out of this city to get back where we belong on the island. We really want to raise Catelyn on the island so it's great motivation to study hard and get the hell outta here!

Catelyn is doing so well! She just turned four months and I can't believe how fast she's growing, slow down!! She has flipped back to tummy, she yaks all day long, love chewing on her toys and grabbing things, especially her feet! She is besotted with her father too! If he's in the room she will watch him like a hawk and grin every time he looks at her! She sits up with assistance (still a bit wobbly) but keeps trying to stand up by digging her feet in and straightening her legs, her favourite thing is when we hold her up as if she's standing!

Hope everyone's doing well, and happy Canada Day!

https://i.imgur.com/KCQiJ4c.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/7L468Si.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/kqnQuhH.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/Wh4Mwew.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/NnVbsD9.jpg


----------



## Izzie74

First day back at work today. Horrible leaving lo. But not as bad as I thought in the end. She had a great time with my mum, despite the heatwave. 
Now I can't sleep. It's either the plethora of new things I have to take on at work, or the fact that it's 30.3degrees in our bedroom. Bring on the rain and storms tomorrow. I am not a hot weather person. Lo sleeping in just a nappy.


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely pics of Catelyn. Glad you're settling in.


----------



## MellyH

Captain she's so beautiful!


----------



## Feronia

Lovely pics. :) How long is the program, captain? We are aiming to move from Northern Ontario back onto the island in 4-5 years!

We're settling in well here. Did I ever update here how the road trip went? Anyway, can't wait to start midwifery at the end of August! I signed up for classes and am taking Becoming a Midwife, With Women, Indigenous Social Welfare, Indigenous Social Work, Gendered Constructions of Violence, Life Sciences, and Reproduction & Mothering for year 1. Super exciting!


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness Captain! Caitlin is a total doll! what a gorgeous baby :)


Feronia!!! WOW so so so excited for you! I don't recall you sharing details of your trip but I'd love to read them if you want to share :) I can't wait to hear all about your program! How is Oberon?


----------



## Captain

Thank you all :)

Feronia, the course is two years which will be enough to get me employed in the lower mainland or the island, I might do a degree part time after that.

The oil industry has absolutely tanked here in Alberta. We came here for DH to find work and there's just nothing. We're considering going back to the island already where I'll work full time while attending the same course there and DH can care for LO. Such stressful times right now.

Great to hear that everything is going well for you and that you're planning on heading back there one day! We'll get some playdates eventually!!


----------



## Feronia

Wow, I had no idea Alberta's economy has tanked!
DH is struggling to look for a job here... his unemployment application was denied. Apparently, since he quit voluntarily to move with me, they said he could have stayed in BC and we could have lived separately. Their website even says moving to accompany a spouse is valid grounds for quitting. WTF.

Anyway, the road trip was as stressful as you can imagine with a 2.5 year old and 3 month old. We lost the highway after the first day and ended up going through southern BC and southern Alberta and lost an entire day. We camped until we got to Ontario, and it was fine, but once we hit Ontario it was past midnight when we got to the campground. We had SUCH a scary experience!

A creepy guy was waiting in the shadows and DH approached him thinking he might work there, but then noticed it was closed and the guy tried to attack him! He started approaching him with his hand in his pocket and wouldn't back up and it seemed like he was on drugs. DH ran to the car and the guy tried to close the gate behind us to lock us in. :( We were sooo freaked out and every single hotel was full, so we had to sleep upright in our seats in a Wal-Mart parking lot. I had Oberon on my chest and DH had our daughter -- not the safest co-sleeping situation, haha, but we had no choice. After that we just did hotels we were too freaked out to camp!

But we're here, struggling financially, but it should all work out...

Oberon got in 2 teeth when he turned 4 months old, and ouch! He's biting everything (including my poor nipples). He's starting to become slightly mobile and can kind of shimmy backwards and roll around to get places. I wish he'd stay a baby for longer.  He's still pretty chill, but he's been much harder to get to sleep since those teeth! The 4 month sleep regression is real!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2971.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Captain

Oh god what an experience! Our u-haul trailer broke (lights wouldn't work) as we were driving through Chilliwack. Luckily we were close to civilization so we could get a hotel after a couple of hours but it did set us back a day as we had to hang around Hope while it was fixed.

That's terrible about your OH's application, expecting him to stay in BC is just insane. I'm sure something will come up soon :)

DH got a job at the union hall yesterday, he has to test for it on Monday but that shouldn't be a problem. Hoping we can get some paychecks in soon and ease the pressure!


----------



## Izzie74

Christening day tomorrow. Nervous, but excited!


----------



## Feronia

Oh geez, that u-haul trailer was something else. I feel lucky we made it all the way to Ontario without something going wrong with it!


----------



## ttc126

Hope it goes well Izzie!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

ttc126 said:


> Hope it goes well Izzie!!!!!!!

Thanks ttc. It was an amazing day.


----------



## SurpriseBub

Oh my gosh... that must have been terrifying, feronia. :hugs: so glad you made it safe and sound! Very sweet picture. When does your course start? 

Beautiful pictures, captain! That hair!!!!!!! :) I hope your new chapter is going well. 

Glad the christening went well, izzie! It must have been nice to celebrate that moment. 

I have a question on milestones... does one time count? My baby has rolled front to back a couple of times on a day in early june, then nothing. Same thing: rolled back to front about 2 weeks ago. Since then nothing. Does doing it once count as meeting the milestone? Or should she be honing these skills? I am not really worried as I think it is mostly a question of motivation! Just curious as to what "should" be happening.


----------



## Izzie74

My lo can do both, but rarely does. She did back to front at 9 weeks. Five times over two days. Then nothing for weeks. If I hadn't caught it on video I wouldn't have believed it! Front to back is more recent, but she is more likely to twist for a look and go back again. I would say she has met these milestones.


----------



## MellyH

I can't believe our babies are all turning six months! What a crazy first half of the year.

https://i.imgur.com/Fb7LKFG.jpg


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So cute Melly!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Lovely to see your babies Melly they are beautiful x


----------



## LeahLou

Cant wait for this to be us next February!! Congrats yall!!


----------



## Izzie74

Congrats leahlou


----------



## RaspberryK

LeahLou said:


> Cant wait for this to be us next February!! Congrats yall!!

Ah congratulations, hope you aren't too sick etc etc. Happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## Mannaa

Hi ladies! I haven't been on in monthsssssss but just wanted to update! On February 13th, I delivered our beaaautiful rainbow baby, Zack!
He'll be 6 months this month and growing like a weed! I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Mannaa!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Isn't it going so fast! Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Has anyone little ones gotten their first teeth yet. My DD hadn't gotten hers yet lol but I keep seeing babies younger than her with their teeth already. :)


----------



## Izzie74

We cut our first tooth last Wednesday! But met someone at baby club today whose lo was 14 months and had no teeth! Think it varies dramatically from baby to baby.


----------



## ttc126

My guy has no teeth either! He will be 7 months on the 13th. My oldest got teeth at 9 months... does anyone know if it tends to be the same among siblings?


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww ok, I was beginning to think my baby was a late bloomer


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Mine is working on his 2nd tooth now. The first one cut when he was 5 1/2 months


----------



## dcm_mw12

When is everyone introducing baby food?


----------



## Izzie74

We're into our fourth week. Started the Monday before she was 6m which was a Thursday. First tastes were carrot, broccoli, squash, blueberry, pear, Apple all on different days. Now having three meals a day, but a bit hit and miss how much she's eating. Doing a combination of blw and mashed food. Skipped purée.


----------



## MellyH

I think Clara has teeth happening, nothing had come through yet though. 

We started solids two weeks ago. Just the standard stuff - carrots, sweet potatoes, banana, papaya, avocado. Most cut up into small pieces for them to play with and occasionally for us to spoon into their mouths so they get the taste.


----------



## ttc126

We first tried solids about 3 weeks ago. Jude HATES it!!!!! He thinks mashed banana is ok but everything else has been terrible to him!!!! :) We only do little taste sessions here and there every few days. I'm really not going to stress with it until 9 months when solids become a little more important. Between 9-12 months we'll gradually move from once a day solids to 3 times a day. But of course it will depend on how he's doing :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

No teeth here, yet! 

We are starting solids this weekend with carrot puree. :) will see how it goes. Someone has loved eating from day one, so we will see whether that is for all food or just milk. 

...I see a little something at the bottom of your signature, ttc. How exciting that a third baby is on the cards! :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Thanks surprise :) Hopefully everything will work out to where they're about 2 years apart :) 

Anyone else thinking of siblings for their February Heart baby? :)


----------



## SurpriseBub

No idea what will happen here!


----------



## Izzie74

We have a second tooth!
We're up to three meals a day now. Have introduced formula in day ready for going back to work in September. Still bf for night feeds.


----------



## Feronia

Oberon got 2 teeth in at 4 months on the dot. He's soooo cranky now and is waking up every hour or so at night, so I'm guessing more are coming in. He started crawling last week, too, so maybe that's it. Babies are so mysterious!

I think we'll start solids (BLW) near the 6 month mark on the 20th. I was going to wait, but he's ready now I'm guessing. He been sitting up well for over a month and grabs at our food at the dinner table. Sometimes we give him cold carrots to chew on and he ends up eating tiny bits, so maybe we'll start next week with avocado, banana, and sweet potato slices.


----------



## Megamegan

I got my period for the 3rd time today, they are exactly 5 weeks apart right now, and I find myself wanting to be pregnant already! Hopefully when it happens I will be definitely ready... at the same time I'm working on getting in really good shape so if I get pregnant I won't be able to do all that... I'm conflicted lol!


----------



## bounceyboo

hi everyone haven't been on here in a long time, hope you all and your babies are doing well, has anyone gone back to work yet? im working as a childminder from our home three days a week, its fine, a few extra euros.

Jack just got his 6 month vaccines on Tuesday and is teething crazy but no teeth as of yet. he loves his food and is a big boy, had him weighed at the nurses office, hes 8.8kgs/19.4lbs so roughly hes bigger than his brother was at this stage but hes a way better eater and seems longer as some of christophers old clothes wont even go over jacks bum!:haha: hes on his third hair cut, and hes due another theres no controlling his hair :haha: he sleeps the night goes to bed the same time as his brother and rarely cries over all hes a happy healthy baby :) this is him at three months :)
 



Attached Files:







website%20(27).jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi Megan, hi bouncy boo! 

jack is gorgeous, bouncy boo. :flower: that hair! :)


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks hun id a lot of heartburn with him and his mop of locks! hope you are keeping well!


----------



## MissEyre

Hi ladies! It's fun to read updates on how your LO's are doing. Brooklynn got her bottom middle teeth at 3 months. Poor thing had a rough go of it because she couldn't hold or bring anything to her mouth to chew on for relief. I think she's teething again now at 6 months. Not sure where exactly, just lots of drool and chewing.

We've started solids. Just once a day about an hour before bedtime. I've tried doing avocado where I mashed it up, but she gags on anything with even the slightest bit of texture. She does fine with the purees. I was hoping to do more baby-led weaning, but the gagging till she throws up thing isn't my favorite. 

Naps have been total crap for us. She's a cat-napper and it's the worst. Luckily, she's a decent night sleeper.

It's fun to see all of your little ones. Here's Miss Brooklynn. This pic is a couple months old, but it's what I have on the computer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4079 copy.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SurpriseBub

Hi brooklynn! What a cutie :) I also have a cat napper. I dream about all the things I could get done if she would take 2 x 1-2 hour naps!! ;) she sleeps well at night (except for last night!) so we did get lucky on that front. 

We got two teeth in in the last week. I was so pleased for her... and then had a moment of realisation- she's not tiny any more!!!!!!!


----------



## MellyH

Hugo has the tiniest hint of tooth happening. It just feels like a grain of sand on the bottom gum. He's very out of sorts though, poor lad. Clara has been a fountain of drool for months now, who knows what is happening with her :lol: We are doing a couple of meals a day, a mix of BLS and spooning them mushed up stuff. They're not getting much into them yet but I think they're interested in the process at least.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Our babies are getting so grown up! 
Awe, he must have a tooth cut then! I found the amber teething necklaces really help. Especially with the drool factor!
We are doing BLS too but now the gagging aspect of it is a bit frightening. DS had avocado today :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

DD turned 7 months yesterday. Still no teeth but she has been crying a lot lately and drooling more than usual. She started her solids exactly at 6 months. She loves the sweet potato, squash & peaches.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Another thing that has been bothering me is stomach movement. (My own stomach) it moved 24/7 like a baby is still inside my stomach. I'm starting to get freaked out. Is this happening to anyone else. I'm on birth control and had a period. This movement has been happening since after giving birth.


----------



## MellyH

I haven't had that dcm! Sounds freaky.

Hugo has two teeth now! He got two within 4 days of each other, fun times :lol:

Clara is SO CLOSE to crawling. Poor little thing is so frustrated.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm just a stalker, but I had those all the time after DD for up to 2 years, dcm. They're phantom kicks. Something about how your muscles "remember" baby inside. Not every woman feels them.


----------



## dcm_mw12

LeahLou said:


> I'm just a stalker, but I had those all the time after DD for up to 2 years, dcm. They're phantom kicks. Something about how your muscles "remember" baby inside. Not every woman feels them.

Omg thanks a lot. That's so freaky having them up to 2 years. I was really freaked out but I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that this had happened to


----------



## dcm_mw12

How is everyone? Anything new?


----------



## MellyH

Clara is crawling! And learned how to pull herself into my lap and now wants to be there all the time. :lol: Hugo continues to be the smiliest, chillest baby on the block.


----------



## Izzie74

We have six teeth now. Pushes herself backwards, but no crawling. Likes standing up but needs supporting.


----------



## ttc126

Jude is crawling! But still no teeth! He just started babbling at 8 months old and he still has a hard time with solids and prefers nursing. :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I'm glad my son isn't the only one TTC! We've gone back and forth between blw and spoon feeding because it just seems like he won't eat much! ( besides nursing!)
We started swim lessons today :)
Still just has his bottom 2 teeth
Started crawling the day he turned 7 months old. Now he loves standing up on things, babbling, and using his hand at his mouth to make noises like "abababa"
I love this age! Please make them stop growing!


----------



## bounceyboo

hi everyone! its getting close to our babies first Christmas I cant wait to see my little guys face when he sees his presents under the tree for the first time :) jack is still a big boy last time I brought him to his checkup he was 23lbs and 77cms so chunky and tall hes 9 months and wears size 12-18/18-23 month pants coz hes lots of junk in his trunk :haha: and 9-12 don't fit over his theighs! he has gotton up on his knees once or twice but no more than than he screeches for us to help him go back to sitting :haha: he has 4 words not one of them is mama :dohh: and two cute little teeth :) hope you and your babies are all doing well and im not on here much anymore so if im not between now n xmas happy xmas from us! :D


----------



## MellyH

Awwww he sounds like he's doing really well. Thanks for the update!

Clara is 70cm, 18lb. She is so close to walking. She will stand without holding anything for up to 30 seconds now, she just hasn't tried taking a step yet. She will cruise on anything though, and between things. She gets around! She has mama and dada although I don't think they have meaning yet.

Hugo is 73cm, 19lb. I think he's going to be tall, he doesn't fit into 12-18 month shoes already! He is also cruising, although less handily than Clara, but he can speed-crawl like a demon on wheels. I don't think I've seen him free standing yet. He also has mama and dada and seems to use mama for 'I'm upset and I want something' and dada for 'I'm enjoying this, this is fun'. :lol: And he has a couple of baby signs (all done, milk, more).

We are travelling to Australia for Christmas and I'm very nervous about the long flights!


----------



## Shey

I wouldn't know as I had to do something I didn't want to do. So I'll never get to spend my daughter's first christmas or thanksgiving.


----------



## Izzie74

What did you do Shey?


----------



## Shey

Was forced by family to put her up for adoption. I didn't want to neither did my fiance but we were forced to do so. We named her Abigail Rose and my fiance's sister adopted her and changed her whole name to a hick name (Jamie Lynn). We have been fighting to get her back. We live in Florida and his sister lives in New York. She told him that once we got a place she would sign her back over but she lied. At the time we signed the papers I was still medicated from the c-section/tubal ligation.


----------



## Izzie74

Omg I'm so sorry. That must be terrible for you.


----------



## Shey

it's horrible. I miss her so much and it doesn't help that my fiance's sister's friend calls her his girl on facebook. it pisses me off.


----------



## jmandrews

Omg shey! How can anyone force you to give up your child? I'm so sorry. :( hope you can get her back. 

So good to hear about everyone's little ones. Christmas is going to be so fun with it being Brecken's first Christmas and Everlee knows exactly what to expect this year. I can't wait.
Brecken is 9.5 months now. He learns quick. He has 6 teeth, weighed 18 lbs 2oz; 28.5" (72.39cm) at his last checkup. He is long and thin. Wears 9 month clothes. He is a speed crawling machine. He is very curious and must touch anything and everything. When I call for him to stop him he just speeds up and giggles the whole way. Little stinker. He is trouble. Haha makes me laugh. He is pulling up but only to his knees. He can go from crawl to sit now too. He says "mumma" a lot. Mostly when he is hungry or tired. Can't tell if he is saying it to me or not. He also loves to clap. He is pretty darn cute.
He is a bit frustrating when it comes to food. I'm lucky to get 4oz of baby food in him a day. Some days he will eat 8oz. He does enjoy small bits of food that he can pick up. He also hasn't been finishing bottles lately. Way to distracted and busy. Wakes still once a night. 
How is everyone else's babes doing with food?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

So sorry to hear that Shey! I remember you were hiding your pregnancy...is that why?
I'm so excited for Christmas too bouncyboo! DS gets really excited for new toys. lol
You've got a talkative little guy it sounds like!
I can't believe Clara could start walking soon Melly! You must have your hands full chasing those twins around!
Your boy is so cute jmandrews! Sounds a lot like my son in respects to how well he listens to "no" and his curiosity with everything! We just started getting more successful with eating solids but still nurses the same amount because I don't feel engorged or anything. He is very independent and likes feeding himself! He gets so excited when he sees the Cheerios box lol
I have no idea how much ds weighs but I am planning to get him weighed soon when I take him to get the flu shot. He's a speed crawler too but likes cruising along furniture and pushing his walker. But doesmt stand alone. He has started "singing" by repeating after you "lalala" but just babbles mostly. His words aren't discriminatory I don't think.
He isn't a very good sleeper and we do a mixture of cosleeping and crrib sleeping. He has 4 teeth. 2 bottoms and his 2 top incisors. I think the top front 2 are coming soon.
Right now I'm planning on going back to work when he's 1, but I'm really nervous. Somedays ds makes me think he'll be an only child but we have tentatively agreed to ttc#2 in June. My Dr wants a 2 year age gap because of my bp issues and having a csection and I'd like a spring baby :)

Hope more ladies give some updates! :)


----------



## bounceyboo

So sorry to hear that shay sorry its a personal question but why would your family force you to give up your baby? 

Want2beamom yeah he is very chatty ams babbles all day he has hi,dada,nan nana,and baba, mama seems to be lost on his list of words haha! Ur little guy will come on with eating he might be a grazer through the day and not want to eat alot at one time my first son was and still is where as jack eats loads and he's happy in between meals and bottles.

Melly my first son walked at 10 months so Clara might just take off anyday now &#55357;&#56835; has anyone booked their trip to see Santa yet I don't know what its like where you all are but in most places here you have to book tickets


----------



## ttc126

Wnt2be, how exciting to ttc #2! I think we'll start ttc #3 in March :)

Jm, my guy was horrible with solids until this past week. Definitely wouldn't worry :)

Shey, sorry to hear that :(


Jude is 10 months and crawling everywhere!


----------



## Shey

I was living with my parents at the time and they had always helped me with raising my son and they didn't want another baby in the house. My fiance was renting a room from a guy that is blind and smokes in the house and we didn't want her to go there and end up with asthma. So my mom blackmailed me saying if i keep her that she'll take my son away from me and I'd be out on the streets. I didn't want that to happen.


----------



## MellyH

That's very sad Shey, what an awful situation. :(

bounceyboo - I've been SO SURE the last few days that Clara is about to walk. :lol: She's started lifting her weight off one foot when she stands there and leans forward.... and then plops down. But it will be soon!

I don't think we need to book tickets in Australia to see Santa.

jm, mine are on three solid meals a day and four breastfeeds/bottles (Clara weaned herself a little while back, Hugo is still all about the boob). They have good days and bad days - some days will pick at everything, some days will devour whatever comes near their faces. Hugo doesn't like things with too much texture (like toast), but Clara doesn't like being spoon fed, she likes to pick things up herself. So it's hard to find things they will both happily eat!


----------



## MellyH

Haha! I called it. She took three steps last night, I think without even realising it. :lol:


----------



## xxshellsxx

So sorry to hear shay :( i can't imagine how hard that has been.

Yay for first steps melly! We're not close to walking lol

Been a while since I posted here hope you are all doing well.

Oliver has a gross motor delay and under physiotherapy we also see pediatrician tomorrow morning for other delays - he gets there in the end bless him. He weighs 23lbs 13oz. He has the most stunning eyes and smile. Sam is a huge boy! 28lbs 5oz and is a very cheeky boy lol he's so cute! Both are happy smiley boys who just amaze me everyday! Looking forward to our first Christmas followed by 1st birthday 3 weeks later! Where has the time gone! 

I know some are not on fb... think it's 4 maybe 5 ladies already expecting another bundle lol x


----------



## ttc126

Aww melly that's great!!!!! 

Shells glad your boys are doing well! :) I can't believe just a few weeks after Christmas our guys will be one!!!!!!!

That's great some are already expecting. I unfortunately had an early loss early this month. It was a surprise, but still would've been wonderful to have another on the way. As it stands now, we'll ttc starting Feb or March :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Yay for first steps Mel!
So sorry Shey! I really hope you can get her back once you get up on your feet a bit :(
Sorry to hear of your loss ttc :(
My cycles haven't come back yet...


----------



## dcm_mw12

Praying for your situation Shey!


----------



## lynnikins

im one of those expecting again, morning sickness is taking it out of me, Tamara is close to walking shes soo quick on her hands and knees though, shes growing like a weed and always hungry we are down to just bf in the mornings now and bottles from lunch time through the rest of the day as my supply dropped drastically with getting pregnant


----------



## dcm_mw12

Has any of you ladies started giving Lo's a sippy cup yet & is completely off the bottle? 

What about potty training. When will you start?


----------



## Izzie74

Still on 3 bottles a day of formula cows milk mix, but use 360 cup for water.


----------



## savvysaver

All sippy cups here! I packed up the bottles about a month ago. The switch was a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## dcm_mw12

savvysaver said:


> All sippy cups here! I packed up the bottles about a month ago. The switch was a lot easier than I thought it would be.

I just went and purchased a lot of sippy cups yesterday. Soon as she finish her last bottle of similac I'll be packing mines up too. Her daughter said she can drink whole milk now. So we'll be making the switch. 

Should I still add the baby cereal like rice and oatmeal to the whole milk or should the milk be enough?


----------



## savvysaver

dcm_mw12 said:


> savvysaver said:
> 
> 
> All sippy cups here! I packed up the bottles about a month ago. The switch was a lot easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> I just went and purchased a lot of sippy cups yesterday. Soon as she finish her last bottle of similac I'll be packing mines up too. Her daughter said she can drink whole milk now. So we'll be making the switch.
> 
> Should I still add the baby cereal like rice and oatmeal to the whole milk or should the milk be enough?Click to expand...

I never added baby cereal to my breast milk but mine were preemies and I had to add extra calories to my breast milk with neosure. 

My girls eat 3 meals and snacks, I did baby led weaning. Plus they drink 3 sippy cups of milk a day and water. 

My girls prefer the straw sippy cups, I think it is easier for them to sit up with them and not tip back to drink.


----------



## jmandrews

Hi! Happy birthday to a lot of our babies! Found out I am expecting again as of yesterday. Due in October. Hope all is well. :)


----------



## ttc126

Congrats JM :) I was supposed to be due Oct 1 but lost my baby last week :(


----------



## jmandrews

ttc126 said:


> Congrats JM :) I was supposed to be due Oct 1 but lost my baby last week :(

I am sooo sorry. Breaks my heart and bring back so many emotions I felt during my loss. Big hugs. Take care of yourself. Almost two years since I lost my baby before getting pregnant with Brecken. My baby angel was due oct 2nd. Always will be with you in your heart.


----------



## ttc126

jmandrews said:


> ttc126 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats JM :) I was supposed to be due Oct 1 but lost my baby last week :(
> 
> I am sooo sorry. Breaks my heart and bring back so many emotions I felt during my loss. Big hugs. Take care of yourself. Almost two years since I lost my baby before getting pregnant with Brecken. My baby angel was due oct 2nd. Always will be with you in your heart.Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Sad we won't be bump buddies again. Maybe our angels are playing together :) I'm so happy for you and hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## jmandrews

I really love to think that. One day we will meet them. For now they are our guardian angels. Thank you. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## MissEyre

Just popped in here after months of not visiting. Congratulations, JM! I hope you have a smooth pregnancy. Hope everyone else is doing well! It's hard to believe that our babies are 1!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I've not been on here for a long time, how is everyone? X


----------



## laura109

Hi everyone i was just looking back through all posts. How is everyone? I never managed to keep up and read and learn who everyone was when i was pregnant but I remember being added to this group when i was only around 4-5 weeks pregnant. My daughter is 17 months old now and we are ttc number 2!!! Hope everyone on here is enjoying the toddler months. X


----------



## Katy78

Hi!
My son was born on 17 February, he's doing great. He's all over the place - running, climbing, he enjoys books, building blocks, annoying his older brother and eating.
We're TTC No.3 now.
Good luck!


----------



## Megamegan

Hi Laura! Many of us keep in touch through the Facebook group. My Lucas is good, he's running around everywhere and totally reckless and fearless. He is saying around 30 words (most of which only I understand), and still breastfeeding. I had a miscarriage back in February (ugh, two days before his bday!!) but now I'm about 4 weeks pregnant with our second! It's going to be insane in this house in about 8 months. Haha.


----------



## Megamegan

Good luck with TTC #2!


----------



## ttc126

My Feb guy is 18 months! He's running everywhere and having a great time haha! He's so joyful and funny!

I had one miscarriage in February and one in June but now I'm 6 weeks with #3! 

Good luck to those ttc! And expecting again! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats to everyone expecting soon. Hope you all have healthy and great pregnancies. My LO is 18 months and such s handful (in a good way). She listens to what I tell her to do and she loves to clean up and love love love dogs. I'll be ttc number #2 in Nov. 

It was great hearing from you all.


----------



## laura109

Congratulations on your pregnancys and really sorry to hear you have been through a miscarriage also.

My daughter is just starting to throw mini tantrums but is great! She has guven us quite an easy time. Nervous and excited about the idea of number two just hope it happens soon


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats to everyone expecting again. So sorry for your losses. :( hope your rainbows are forever and healthy babies.

Brecken is almost 18 months. He is such a sweet and loving boy. He def. has stollen my heart. Major mamas boy and loves to do anything his 4 year old sister is doing. He was a late walker at 15 months but no stopping him now. He is all boy and keeps me on my toes.
We are due with #3 on Oct 21st. I can't believe how fast this time is flying! Lol I feel so unprepared and worry that my youngest will be jealous. Baby's gender is a surprise this time. We are very excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bounceyboo

Hi ladies haven't been on here in such a long time! Hope you all are well and the little ones are keeping you all in your toes! Jack is 2 years old and a bundle of rough and tumble, love kisses and hugs. He loves to eat he's a real foodie. His daddy's a chef so the apple doesn't fall far from the tree there! He is a huge animal lover especially cows and horses &#128514; he loves to go for walks to bring carrots to a little pony near by. He has a love/hate relationship already with his brother who's 4, but they share a bedroom now and sleep in bunkers happily enough! He loves his hair to be played with/running your fingers over his skin and loves super soft toys and blankets. He still sucks his left thumb too &#9786;&#128525;


----------



## lynnikins

Tamara is doing well she's a little monkey always into stuff she's not allowed,mwearing size 3-4 in a lot of things


----------



## Katy78

My Patrik is doing well. He's always doing something he shouldn't so we can't leave him alone for a second but he's also a real sweetheart. My heart melts when I see him smile.
He doesn't understand why his 2 years older brother is allowed to do something he can't. He's always running, climbing, etc. Never still.


----------



## ttc126

Jude is a happy little guy! Very ornery lol but so much fun. He's started using the potty and loves Elmo.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Hi everyone! I was wondering how you all are too!

We're doing well. We're starting to try for #2 this month. I only got my periods back 5 months ago when we night weaned my son. He's still a boob monster!
I've noticed my luteal phase is quite short so I'm uncertain how TTC will go. 
DS is a real comedian, yet shy towards new people. He loves cats, construction vehicles, tools, and Lightning McQueen!! So excited for the Cars 3 movie to come out!!


----------



## Feronia

I'm expecting #3! Due in February. lynnikins, looks like we are in the same due date group yet again. :) Oberon will be 3 when this one is born.

Wnt2beAMom, I found vitex really helped me extend my short luteal phases.


----------



## ttc126

Feronia! Congrats on number 3! So excited for you!!!! 
My number three little boy is on the way in Nov after multiple losses. Jude will be just shy of 3 when he gets here.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats Feronia and ttc!! 
I might have to give vitex a try...


----------



## MissEyre

How fun to read updates from all of you!! I'm expecting baby #2 in July and have had fun going through old posts. It's hard to believe we're all going to have 3 year olds soon!!


----------



## laura109

Hi ladies. My little girl from this group became a big sister on the 28th December. I had a little boy this time. It seems a lifetime ago we were all on here x


----------



## MissEyre

laura109 said:


> Hi ladies. My little girl from this group became a big sister on the 28th December. I had a little boy this time. It seems a lifetime ago we were all on here x

Congratulations!!


----------



## lynnikins

laura109 said:


> Hi ladies. My little girl from this group became a big sister on the 28th December. I had a little boy this time. It seems a lifetime ago we were all on here x

Congratulations my littke Feb baby is already a big sister once and about to get a little sister anytime in the next few weeks, probably will actually end up with a Feb baby this time round


----------



## laura109

How is everyone??? Our feb 15 baboes start school in 3 months!!! How did we get here. Xx


----------



## jmandrews

laura109 said:


> How is everyone??? Our feb 15 baboes start school in 3 months!!! How did we get here. Xx

Aww hey!!! I just thought to come in and see if anyone has made any updates. I can’t believe we have 4 year olds now. Brecken starts Pre-K next month. Time truly flies! Big sister is 7 and I’m first grade and baby brother is as big as him and will turn 3 in October. 
Here is a pic of my me with my crew. Brecken is on the left. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------

